# Merseburg und Umgebung



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

da ich seit dem 11.06.2007 Neubürger von Merseburg bin, wollte ich mich hier im Forum anmelden.
Mein letztes Tummelgebiet war der Rhein Sieg Kreis mit Siebengebirge, Sieg, Agger und Bergisches Land.
In diesem lokalen Bikeforum war zu einige Jahre zu Hause.
*Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung* 

Da ja der Harz, Kyffhäuser dank der A38 sehr schnell erreichbar ist , werde ich meine rheinischen Berge sowie die Eifel wohl nicht lange vermissen.
Da ich ja was die Kommunikation ( Internet) angeht in die Steinzeit (nur K56 Modem möglich) gekommen bin ist es mir zur Zeit nur sporadisch möglich eine schnelle DSL-Verbindung bei meiner Tochter zu bekommen. DSL kann die Telekom nicht bereitstellen. Also muss ich mich erst einmal nach Alternativen umsehen.

Ich fahre folgendes Bike:
Nach 2 Rahmenbrüchen immer noch BerGaMont. Die Kettenschaltung habe ich gleich nach dem Kauf ausgemustert und durch eine Rohloff ersetzt. 
An Strecken fahre ich so zwischen 30km und 130 km alles, hauptsächlich  Touren. Ich hoffe doch das sich Biker/innen aus dem Raum Halle - Merseburg- Weißenfels- Naumburg finden werden werden, die mir das schöne südliche Sachsen-Anhalt mit seinen Schönheiten zeigen werden .

Die ersten Touren führten mich zum und um den Geiseltalsee, schöne reizvolle Gegend.
Für Feierabendtouren bin ich immer zu haben, vorausgesetzt mein Enkel nimmt mich nicht zu stark in Anspruch.
Weil ich ja, wie oben schon geschildert, nicht immer im Internet bin, nachfolgend meine Handy-Nummer: 0163-6919078 unter die ihr mich erreichen könnt.

Treffpunkt für Feierabendtouren schlage ich den Parkplatz am AIRPARK in Merseburg West vor.

Ich würde mich freuen, demnächst mit Gleichgesinnten einige Touren zu fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
habe heute Vormittag ein kurze Geiseltalseetour durchgeführt. Start war um 09:00 Uhr, die Temperaturen waren schon sehr unangenehm. Start war am Airpark in Merseburg. Es ging dann weiter auf der alten Heerstraße Richtung Klobikauer Halde.


 An der Klobikauer Halde ging es rauf zum Aussichtturm mit herrlichem Blick über den wohl größten künstlich angelegten Binnensee Deutschlands.





Über Frankleben ging es dann auf dem Wanderweg wieder nach Merseburg West zurück.
Alles in allem, trotz Hitze, eine schöne Feierabendstrecke von 30 km bei rund 90 Minuten Fahrzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
hier ein kleiner Tourbericht von meiner Tour vom 18.07.2002 MERSEBURG â DOMHOLZSCHÃNKE

Start 10:00 Uhr Merseburg AIRPARK

Km: 60
HHM: 60
reine Fahrzeit: 3â 30ââ
Wegezustand: 20% Asphalt und der Rest befestigte Kies, Schotter, Wiesenwege. Alle durchweg gut befahrbar.
Die Tour fÃ¼hrte durch Merseburg an der Schleuse MEUSCHAU vorbei bis Ortsausgang MEUSCHAU. Von dort ging es auf einen Damm, der stark mit Gras bewachsen ist, aber durchaus befahrbar ist, weiter bis nach LÃSSEN. Von LÃSSEN auf befestigten Kiesweg weiter am SÃ¼dufer des WALLENDORFER SEE,
Ã¼ber den HIRSCHHÃGEL bis zum Aussichtturm RAÃNITZ. Ab RASSNITZ weiter am linken Damm der WEIÃEN ELSTER weiter.
SÃ¼dlich OBERTHAU ging es weiter in den Auenwald am alten Flussbett der LUPPE weiter. Die Tour ging weiter am linken Luppeufer unter der A9 hindurch bis ca. 1,8 km hinter B186 zur WaldgaststÃ¤tte DOMHOLZSCHÃNKE.
Die RÃ¼ckfahrt fÃ¼hrte zuerst Ã¼ber Asphalt bis nach MAÃLAU. Ab MAÃLAU ging es weiter durch den Auenwald nÃ¶rdlich der alten LUPPE weiter bis nach ZWEIMEN. Ab ZWEIMEN war der Weg sehr naturbelassen, Biker waren hier eher selten unterwegs. Ab der KriegsgrÃ¤bergedenkstÃ¤tte wurde der Weg wieder besser (Kiesbelag und festgefahren) bis zum Aussichtturm RAÃNITZ.

Von hier ging es weiter bis nach BURGLIEBENAU, der Weg ist stark geschottert und fÃ¤hrt sich nicht so gut, der Schotter ist noch nicht festgefahren.
Von BURGLIEBENAU fÃ¼hrte der Weg weiter durch die Auenlandschaft nach KOLLENBEY, dort Ã¼ber die SAALE weiter nach SCHKOPAU bis zum Ausgangspunk AIRPARK MERSEBURG.


----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2007)

Hallo,

habe heute eine Explorertour durchgeführt . Start war um 09.30 Uhr in Merseburg AIRPARK. Das Wetter war ideal, Sonne pur und leichter Gegenwind. Die Tour führte über die ALTE HEERSTRASSE- KLOBIKAU- weiter auf Feldwegen bis vor Ortseinfahrt SCHAFSTÄDT. Von dort weiter in nördlicher Richtung über STEUDEN und DORNSTEDT bis SCHRAPLAU. Die neue A 38 wurde südwestlich ALBERSTEDT überquert. Weiter über FARNSTEDT und den WEDENBERG bis in das RAINHOLZ. Vom RAINHOLZ ging es auf den Gatterstedter Weg bis nach GATTERSTEDT. Ab QUERFURT ging es über NEMSDORF und LANGENEICHSTÄDT wieder nach MERSEBURG zurück. Dank Rückenwind ab GATTERSTEDT konnte immerhin noch eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 18 km/h erreicht werden. Mit 661 HHM (laut TOP 50, Angabe ohne Kommentar) und einer Streckenlänge von 91 km, sowie rund 4,5 Sunden in der Natur war es eine schöne Tour.
Zum Nachfahren nachfolgend das Overlay.


----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2007)

Hallo,

habe heute eine Explorertour durchgeführt . Start war um 09.30 Uhr in MERSEBURG AIRPARK. Das Wetter war ideal, Sonne pur und leichter Gegenwind. Die Tour führte über die ALTE HEERSTRASSE- KLOBIKAU- weiter auf Feldwegen bis vor Ortseinfahrt SCHAFSTÄDT. Von dort weiter in nördlicher Richtung über STEUDEN und DORNSTEDT bis SCHRAPLAU. Die neue A 38 wurde südwestlich ALBERSTEDT überquert. Weiter über FARNSTEDT und den WEDENBERG bis in das RAINHOLZ. Vom RAINHOLZ ging es auf den Gatterstedter Weg bis nach GATTERSTEDT. Ab QUERFURT ging es über NEMSDORF und LANGENEICHSTÄDT wieder nach MERSEBURG zurück. Dank Rückenwind ab GATTERSTEDT konnte immerhin noch eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 18 km/h erreicht werden. Mit 661 HHM (laut TOP50, Angabe ohne Kommentar) und einer Streckenlänge von 91 km, sowie rund 4,5 Sunden in der Natur war es eine schöne Tour.
Zum Nachfahren nachfolgend das Overlay.


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. August 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...werde ich meine rheinischen Berge sowie die Eifel wohl nicht lange vermissen....


 
Wir werden uns schon immer wieder einmal in Erinnerung bringen  (auch wenn wir beide gemeinsam, so glaube ich, nur eine Tour und einen Stammtisch besucht haben  ).

Nach oberflächlichem Studium dieses regionalen Forums meinerseits scheint es ja in Deiner neuen Umgebung moutainbikemäßig doch etwas ruhiger zuzugehen als im Hexenkessel Rheintal  . Wo sind denn die ganzen Merseburger Biker.... ? 

Die Gegend scheint, den Fotos nach zu urteilen, auch etwas "flacher" zu sein, aber nicht ohne landschaftlichen Reiz. Raum für ausgedehnte Rollrunden.

Mit Deiner Beharrlichkeit schaffst Du sicherlich, wie in Siegburg, noch den Aufbau eines festen MTB-Termines mit vielen von Dir ausgearbeiteten Touren.

Grüße aus der alten Heimat!


----------



## Udo1 (28. August 2007)

Hallo
hier noch ein kurzer Rückblick von der 1.Etappe der Brockentour
Weißenfels-Brocken am 18./19.08.2007.
Durchführender war der dortige Zweiradladen "ZWEIRADRIESE"
Es waren ca. 55 Bikerinnen/er am Start.
Die Tour findet jedes Jahr im August statt. Die Anmeldung für die Tour erfolgt in der Regel im Monat Mai. Es wird in zwei Gruppen gefahren.
Gruppe 1 "die sportlichen" und Gruppe 2 "die gemütlichen". Die Tour war wieder mal durch die Organisatoren bestens vorbereitet. Während der Etappen gibt es mehrere Verpflegungspunkte. Material-Kfz ist mit unterwegs. Die erste Etappe führte von Weißenfels über das Luftschiff alte Göhle nach Freyburg. Von dort auf den Unstrutradweg über Laucha-Nebra- Ziegelrodaer Wald-Kelbra bis nach Rodishain. ca. 120km. In Rodishain wurde im Hotel/ Zeltplatz übernachtet. Am nächsten Tag führte die Tour von Rodishain durch den Harz zum Brocken. Der Rücktransport erfolgte mit Reisebus, die Räder wurden auf LKW zum Ausganspunkt zurückgebracht.
Leider konnte ich die Teilnehmer nur auf der ersten Etappe begleiten, da ich bei Meldeschluß noch nicht in Merseburg meinen Wohnsitz hatte. Bis 2000 war ich mehrmals dabei und werde im nächsten Jahr sicher wieder mitfahren.
Der Chef persönlich repariert noch selbst!!!
Verpflegungspunkt in Tscheiplitz an der Unstrut
Also für alle die nächstes jahr mifahren wollen, rechtzeitig anmelden bei ZWEIRADRIESE in WEISSENFELS
Im Zeigelrodaer Forst habe ich die Gruppe Richtung Querfurt-Merseburg wieder verlassen.
Nachfolgend das Overlay für die Strecke WSF- NEBRA-ZIEGELRODAER FORST-QUERFURT-MERSEBURG


----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2007)

Hallo,

für Morgen 23.09. 09:00 Uhr biete ich eine Tour um und durch den Geiseltaltagebau mit Bunkeranlage KLOBIKAUER HALDE an.
Im Tagebau wird auf Strecken gefahren, die in den nächsten Tagen/ Wochen nicht mehr befahrbar sind, wegen Flutung des Tagebaus.

Treffpunkt: 09:00 Uhr Luftfahrtmuseum (AIRPARK) Merseburg
Zeitdauer: ca. 4 Std.
Länge: ca. 50 km
Geschwindigkeit: locker und leicht


----------



## Udo1 (23. September 2007)

Hallo,
da sich kein Mitfahrer gefunden hat, (habe die Tour auch ziemlich spät ins LMB gestellt) bin ich um 09:00 Uhr bei herrlichsten Sonnenschein im Morgentau auf der ALTEN HEERSTRASSE Richtung KLOBIKAUER HALDE gestartet. Hier führte mich der Weg zuerst zum ehemaligen Gefechtsstand der Luftstreitkräfte der GSSD.

Hier der Garagenanbau östlicher Flügel mit seinen dicken Schutztüren.

Der gleiche Anbau, nur der südliche Eingang.

Auf schmalen Pfad ging es zwischen den ehemaligen doppelten Sperrzaunn an der Tagebaukante Richtung Aussichtsturm.

Auf einen schönen versteckten Bergabpfad ging es weiter zum Weinberg des Geiseltalsees.

Ab dem Weinberg ging es auf schönen steinigen Bergabfahrten fast bis zur Wasserlinie des Sees.

An dieser Stelle konnte ich vor ca. 6 Wochen noch im trockenen entlangfahren. Heute musste ich mir eine alternative Strecke suchen.

Nach einer herrlichen Abfahrt war schon das nächste Hindernis vor meinem Vorderrad aufgetaucht. Eine tiefe Schlucht, Bodenerosion, die ebenfalls umfahren werden musste.

Hier ging es heute mal nicht runter, sondern hoch .

Die beiden oberen Seen sind mittlerweile schon lange miteinander verbunden.
Über BRAUNSBEDRA/NEUMARK Aussichtturm ging es auf den Radweg über Flutungsstelle FRANKLEBEN und den Ausgrabungen wieder zur ALTEN HEERSTRASSE und von dort weiter zum Ausgangspunkt AIRPARK MERSEBURG zurück.
Alles in allem sind doch 56 km zusammen gekommen, bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein mit schönen Aussichten sowie schönsten Radlertemperaturen.
Wenn das Wetter im Oktober noch mal schön werden sollte werde ich die Tour nochmals ins LMB stellen, diesmal aber etwas rechtzeitiger .


----------



## GTdanni (23. September 2007)

Und ich hab heute den ganzen Tag überlegt was ich mache und war dann am Nachmittag laufen. 

Wenn ich gestern mal hier noch reingeschaut hätte wär ich evtl. mitgekommen. 

Wobei aber 9:00Uhr verdammt früh ist, da müsste ich ja kurz nach 8 schon starten, und das zum Sonntag. 
 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (24. September 2007)

Hallo GTdanni,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Und ich hab heute den ganzen Tag überlegt was ich mache und war dann am Nachmittag laufen.
> Wenn ich gestern mal hier noch reingeschaut hätte wär ich evtl. mitgekommen.
> 
> Wobei aber 9:00Uhr verdammt früh ist, da müsste ich ja kurz nach 8 schon starten, und das zum Sonntag.
> ...


alles kein Problem, bei den Abfahrtzeiten bin ich flexibel. Heute hatte ich z.B. mit einem Mitfahrer eine Tour zum Süssen See unternommen, wobei der Straßenanteil auf ein Mindestmaß reduziert war, ist in dieser Gegend gar nicht so leicht .
Also, wenn Du wieder mal fahren willst und hast keinen Mitfahrer, entweder die Tour ins LMB stellen oder schick mir eine PM, ich komme mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. September 2007)

Hallo,
nachdem ich nach meiner gestrigen Tagebautour den Wetterbericht gesehen hatte, entschloß ich mich gleich für heute eine Spontantour mit meinen Mitfahrer Jürgen vom "White Rock-Tourenteam" Weißenfels zum süßen See zu unternehmen.
Start war 10:00 Uhr in Merseburg Fliegerstädtchen. Es ging gleich Richtung Merseburg West zur ALTEN HEERSTRASSE, der wir bis in Höhe Oberkriegstedt folgten

und dann über OBERKRIEGSTEDT in Richtung südlichen Stadtrand von BAD LAUCHSTÄDT weiterfuhren.
In Höhe BAD LAUCHSTÄDT mussten wir uns erst einmal von unseren Ärmlingen und Beinlingen befreien, die dann auch für die ganze Tour tief im Rucksack verstaut wurden.
Am südlichen Rand von Bad Lauchstädt ging ein weiter bis Ortseingang GROSSGRÄFENDORF, durch den Ort und parallel der LAUCHA bis kurz vor SCHAFFSTÄDT. Hier erfolgte ein 90 Grad Schwenk Richtung Norden, weiter über die A38 bis nach STEUDEN.
Ab STEUDEN ging es auf den Radweg "Straße der Braunkohle" weiter bis nach AMSDORF. Hier folgten wir den Radweg "SALZIGER-SÜSSER SEE" bis nach UNTERRÖBLINGEN AM SEE. Weiter ging es auf den Radweg "SALZIGER-SÜSSER SEE" in Richtung ERDEBORN. Nach UNTERRÖBLINGEN AM SEE ist der Radweg schlecht ausgeschildert.

Kurz vor ERDEBORN fuhren wir auf Grund von schlechter Ausschilderung über einige Wiesen und kamen wieder auf den richtigen Radweg, der uns über einige kleine Anstiege bis nach ASELEBEN führte.
Der Anblick von der Höhe vor ASELEBEN auf den süßen See entschädigte den harten Anstieg voll und ganz .

Jürgen bei der Geländeorientierung
Ab ASELEBEN ging es auf den Rundweg um den süßen See.

Eine Rast bei dem herrlichen Wetter durfte natürlich nicht fehlen.

Blick über den süßen See auf SEEBURG. Ab hier ging es weiter auf den Radfernweg HARZ-SAALE am Denkmal, für den "Meister des Sports" den Radfahrer Erich Schulz der hier am 11.07.1956 tödlich bei der DDR-Rundfahrt tödlich verunklückte,

bis zum Abzweig nach WANSLEBEN AM SEE.
Über WANSLEBEN AN SEE ging es über Feldwege

weiter in Richtung TEUTSCHENTAL WEST bis nach BAD LAUCHSTÄDT.

Und hier die Streckenführung:
Es war eine herrliche Tour bei Kaiserwetter mit immerhin noch 86 km und
590 m Steigungen bei einer Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 19,3 km/h.
Naja mein Durchschnittspuls lag bei 102 .
Für alle die diese Tour nachfahren wollen im Anhang das Overlay.


----------



## Udo1 (28. September 2007)

Hallo,
für morgen Sonnabend um 13:00 Uhr, wenn es nicht in strömen regnet nochmal eine kleine nachmittägliche Rundfahrt Tagebau Geiseltalsee .


Udo1 schrieb:


> quote]
> Start: 13:00 Uhr AIRPARK MERSEBURG Parkplatz
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php?do=e&t=5203


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2007)

Hallo,
an alle Merseburger und etwas größerer Umgebung, habe für den 02.10.07 ab 18:00 Uhr eine kleine ca. 2 stündige Nachtfahrt ins LMB gestellt. 
Treffpunkt ist das Luftfahrtmuseum/Airpark in MERSEBURG. Ziel ist die Klobikauer Halde mit seinen schmalen Wegen. Reservebeleuchtung nicht vergessen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5218


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
nachdem ich den Sonntag und Montag genutzt hatte um mich von der Harzquerung am 06.10. zu erholen , habe ich gestern kurzfristig eine Spontantour zum Völkerschlachtdenkmal durchgeführt.
Start war gegen 09.30 Uhr in MERSEBURG WEST. Es ging dann über LEUNA, diesmal nicht am Saaleweg entlang- Hochwasser- bis nach BAD DÜRENBERG.
Hier die Besichtigung des größten zusammenhängenden Werkes Europas. Weiter entlang des Erlebaches nach LÜTZEN, Besichtigung des Gustav-Adolf Denkmals. Ab hier auf Feldwegen nach Leipzig zum Völkerschlachtmuseum und durch die Elsterauen bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Es kamen rund 100km zusammen bei einem Durchschnitt von immerhin noch 20,2 km/h.
Für die jenigen die diese Tour nachfahren möchten als anhang das Overlay.

Wenn Interesse besteht: Für alle Interessierten, die diese Tour einmal fahren möchten, stehe ich als gerne Tourführer zur Verfügung.
Einfach posten ob Interesse besteht. Start wäre der Bahnhof MERSEBURG Vorplatz.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Tourbericht meiner gestrigen Nachtfahrt, Merseburg-Klobikauer Halde-Geiseltalsee.
Nachdem sich kein Mitfahrer aus Merseburg oder der näheren Umgebung gefunden hat mitzufahren , bin ich allein bei ca. 18°C Außentemperatur gestartet. Vom Airpark ging es auf der ALTEN HEERSTRAßE Richtung Geiseltalsee zur KLOBIKAUER HALDE. Auf der Fahrt blies mir der Wind aus Südwest ordentlich entgegen.

Meine Night pro machte ordentlich Licht, insgesamt 35 Watt. Zur Sicherheit hatte ich noch eine Heimbringerleuchte mit .

Der Gesichtsausdruck sagt alles, auf den Lichtkegel achten, den Lenker nicht verreißen und den Fotoapperat mit einen Hand bedienen. . Naja sonst sind meine Gesichtszüge etwas anders .

Nach dem befahren eines Singeltrails überraschte mich doch der angekündigte Regen, worauf ich mich schnellstens wieder zurück nach MERSEBURG begab. Kurz hinter der BAB 38 hörte der Regen wie von Geisterhand wieder auf. Nun ja es waren immerhin 2 Stunden Fahrzeit und es hat Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht kommt nächste Woche jemand mit .
Tour steht wieder im LMB.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Tourbericht der Tour vom Baumkronenpfad zum Mittelpunkt Deutschland.
habe gestern eine interessante Radtour mit den Bikern des Merseburger Radvereins mitgemacht.
Die Tour ging von Bad Langensalza zum Nationalpark Hainich Baumkronenpfad, weiter auf den "Rennstieg" und den Wanderweg "Craulaer Kreuz"durch den Nationalpark Hainich bis zum Mittelpunkt Deutschland nach Niederdorla. Von dort nach Mühlhausen und zurück mit DB nach Merseburg.
Das Wetter war ideal zum Radfahren, Sonne pur und kaum Gegenwind und weite ausgezeichnete Fernsichten. Eine wirklich landschaftlich interessante Gegend dieser Nationalpark.
Mit meinen 58 Jahren war ich von den 11 Teilnehmern der 3. jüngste .

Wer noch nicht im Nationalpark Hainich im Herbst gefahren ist empfehle ich eine Tour in diesem Gebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
war gestern zum Abradeln mit den Merseburger Radverein unterwegs.
Die Tour führte zum Tal der Unstrut am Flugplatz Laucha in der Nähe von Freyburg Burgenlandkreis.
war diesmal eine schöne gemütliche Tour bei Wolenverhangenen Wetter.
Mein Durchschnittspuls auf 73 km lag bei 89 Schlägen .
Man hatte sogar zum Start in Merseburg die MZ mit Reporter und Fotografen eingeladen, die auch tatsächlich gekommen waren.


----------



## _torsten_ (28. Oktober 2007)

Abradeln?!  Wie willst du denn dann den Winterpokal bestreiten?  

@Udo, prima Berichte hast du immer hier stehen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Torsten,


_torsten_ schrieb:


> Abradeln?!  Wie willst du denn dann den Winterpokal bestreiten?
> 
> @Udo, prima Berichte hast du immer hier stehen.


wenn ich nun mal schon Neubürger von Merseburg bin, mache ich natürlich auch ab und zu eine Tour bei den Merseburgern mit. Da diese Sportsfreundinnen und Sportsfreund zum größtenteil etwas älter sind als ich, sind die 34 geführte Touren, die sie so im Jahr Sonnabends durchführen hoch interessant. Hier stehen nicht so sehr die abgeradelten km im Vordergrund, sondern das Fit halten und die Kultur .
Sie haben ihre Saison für das Jahr 2007 mit dem abradeln beendet, dies bedeutet aber nicht, das ich mich jetzt auf die faule Haut lege . Nächsten Montag begint ja der Winterpokal und da wird zur Zeit noch jeden Tag trainiert. In diesem Sinne allen Winterpokalteilnehmerinnen/er und allen Sympatiesanten noch eine sonnige Trainigswoch, ab Montag beginnt ja wieder der Ernst des Bikerlebens für das Winterhalbjahr. Vielleicht sehen wir uns mal wieder im nächsten Halbjahr bei der einen oder anderen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
habe heute mit einem Biker aus Weißenfels eine Spontantour rund um den Geiseltalsee und über die angrenzenden Halden unternommen. Das Wetter war kaiserlich Sonne pur, leider keine Fernsichten.
Ab ca. 13:00 Uhr zogen dunkle Wolken auf, die die Sonne wieder verdeckten, auf einmal wurde es schlagartig kühler.
Trotzdem ein schöne Tour mit immerhin wieder so 58 km .
Bis demnächst beim WP.


----------



## GTdanni (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Udo. 

Ist denn von deiner Seite aus was für Mittwoch geplant? 
Das Wetter soll ja sehr gut werden und wir habven ja auch den ganzen Tag Zeit. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo GTdanni,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Udo.
> 
> Ist denn von deiner Seite aus was für Mittwoch geplant?
> Das Wetter soll ja sehr gut werden und wir habven ja auch den ganzen Tag Zeit.
> ...


 
Treffpunkt 09:30 Uhr Parkplatz Merseburg/Airpark. 

*Tourvorschlag:*
Frankleben- Luftschiff-Goseck- Groß Jena-Freyburg Anstieg Hotel Rebschule zur Neuenburg- Freyburg- weiter Richtung Tscheiplitz- Bodelschwingh-Denkmal- Neue Göhle- Gröst- Braunsbedra- Runstedter See- zurück 

falls ich nichts von Dir hören sollte fahre ich um 09:00 Uhr eine kleine Runde mit den Merseburger Radverein Abfahrt Hauptbahnhof Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
als der Mönch und Theologieprofessor Martin Luther am Tag vor Allerheiligen 1517 seine 95 Thesen an das Tor der Schlosskirche zu Wittenberg angeschlagen hat, hat er nicht geahnt, das dieser Tag einmal in Sachsen-Anhalt Feiertag werden würde.
Also habe ich heute diesen heiligen Feiertag genutzt um mit Daniel @GTdanni eine kleine Tour durch das südliche Sachsen-Anhalt zu unternehmen.
Treffpunkt war das südliche Ufer des Südfeldsees.




Hier das nördliche Ufer des Südfeldsees
Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und trockenen Wegen ging es über das Luftschiff nach Goseck zum Sonnenobservatorium.




Hier die beiden Protestanten bei ihren Tourstopp im Observatorium.
Eine Besonderheit gibt es hiervon zu berichten. Die Archäologen stellten nach Fertigstellung fest, das in dem mit Eichenfpählen umgebenen Rund ein Echo erzeugt wird.




An dieser Stelle in der äußeren Umfriedung Richtung Osten war ein Sondergrab. An dieser Stelle hat auch niemals ein Eichenpfahl im Boden gesteckt.
Weiter ging es durch Goseck auf der Höhe am nördlichen Saaleufer bis nach Freyburg, vorbei am "Dicken Wilhelm" zur Neuenburg.
Hinter der Rotkäppchen Sektkellerei ging es den Wanderweg steil bergauf,
feuchte Steine, absteigen war angesagt, da Hinterrad duchdrehte und bei mir einfach die Puste wegblieb .
Bodelschwingh-Denkmal zur Erinnerung an den preußischen Leutnant von Bodelschwingh, der bei einem Angriff der Preußen auf Napoleonstruppen ums Leben kam.
Ab hier ging es am Sühnekreuz vorbei weiter durch die Neue Göhle Richtung Gröst.
Durch den herbstlichen Wald oberhalb Gröst ging es auf einen schönen Trail bergab. Über Gröst und Braunsbedra weiter zurück zum nördliche Ufer des Südfeldsees, wo wir die Tour für beendet erklärten und jeder zu seinem Wohnort weiter fuhr.
Alles in allem hatte ich am Ende 81,5 km auf dem Tacho, bei einem Duchschnitt von immerhin noch 16,18 km/h.3670 kcal verbrannt und einen Durchschnittspuls von 116 Schlägen.
Ich fand es war eine gelungenen Reformationstagstour. Es hat mir Spaß gemacht Daniel, mit Dir zu fahren, vielleicht war es nicht das erste und letzte mal.
Im Anhang die Tour gezippt für TOP50 und Google
Bis demnächst und noch einige schöne Trainingstage bis zum Winterpokal.


----------



## GTdanni (1. November 2007)

Hallo Udo. 

Hab ich doch Gestern glatt vergessen mich noch zu melden. 
Ich bin noch gut nach Hause gekommen und fand die Tour sehr schön, können wir gern wieder machen. 

Ich hoffe du bist den Schwätzer vom Südfeldsee noch losgeworden  

Meine Bilder sind nicht so besonders geworden aber als Beweis zeig ich sie doch. 

















Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2007)

Hallo,
als der Alte Fritz (Friedrich der Große, König von Preußen) im siebenjährigen Krieg am 05.11.1757 in der Schlacht bei ROßBACH die Franzosen besiegte ahnte noch niemand, das diese Schlacht auch noch 250 Jahre danach mit Tratitionstruppen nachgestellt wird.
Aus diesem Grund machte ich mich in Vorbereitung des WP mit einigen Biker/innen des Merseburger Radvereins auf uns das Biwak anzusehen.
Danach ging es über den Saaleradweg wieder zurück nach Merseburg.
Alles in allem waren es rund 51 km bei über 10°C Außentemperatur und mäßigen Wind , meistens wie immer von vorn.


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2007)

Hallo,
das heutige Wetter, Sonne pur, war so richtig schön für den ersten Tag des Winterpokals. Dies wurde sogleich genutzt um ersteinmal kurz 14 WP einzufahren. Platz 30 um 18:51 Uhr in der Einzelwertung und Platz 6 in der Mannschaftwertung .
Von Merseburg ging es über die Seen, Runstedter See und Südfeldsee nach Weißenfels. Hier schnell ein paar Karten für "Baumann und Clausen " gekauft. Die Vorstellungen sind wo anders schon ausverkauft. Weiter an der Saale entlang nach Merseburg zurück.









Immerhin sind bei rund 3,5 Std reine Fahrzeit noch 56 km zusammengekommen. Na Ja im Winterpokal zählt ja die reine Fahrzeit und nicht die gespulten km . So konnte man sich an der herrliche Laubfärbung
mal richtig erfreuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2007)

Hallo,
hatte heute die Zeit zwischen 2 Regenfronten genutzt um schnell noch 8 WP einzufahren.  Dabei hatte ich aber nicht damit gerechnet, das mich kurz vor meiner Haustier noch ein Hund in den linken Fußknöchel beißen würde. Das ganze mit Hausarzt, Tetanusauffrischung und Anzeige bei der Polizei kostete mich noch mals 3 Std.  Die hätte ich lieber gefahren.
Nun ja hoffentlich kann ich morgen noch ein paar Std. fahren, soll ja regnen, dann kommt die Alternativsportart ins Spiel KEGELN.


----------



## GTdanni (7. November 2007)

Was war es denn für ein Hund? 

Cu Danni  

P.S. Gute Besserung/Heilung wünsche ich.


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2007)

Hallo Danni,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Was war es denn für ein Hund?
> 
> Cu Danni
> 
> P.S. Gute Besserung/Heilung wünsche ich.


nun ja bei Hunden kenne ich mich nicht so aus , war wohl ein Mischling mit einem Anteil Terrier .
Aber ist wird fleißig weitergefahren für den WP.


----------



## GTdanni (8. November 2007)

Hast du denn für Samstag oder Sonntag schon eine Strecke im Auge? 

Cu danni


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2007)

Hallo,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Hast du denn für Samstag oder Sonntag schon eine Strecke im Auge?
> 
> Cu danni


werde mich morgen um 09:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Merseburg mit den Radlern vom Merseburger Radverein treffen. Wenn ein paar sportliche Fahrer dabei sein sollten werde ich mit denen eine Runde drehen. Könntest ja um 09:00 Uhr dazu stoßen, dann könnten wir zu zweit dem Sturm entgegen fahren und auf der Rückfahrt den Rückenwind nutzen .
Am Sonntag geht diesmal gar nichts. 11:11 Uhr Beginn der 5. Jahreszeit, wie es sich gehört mit "KÖLSCH und kölschen Liedern "
Aber nächste Woche können wir ja am 17.11. eine Tour unternehmen. Startzeit musst Du mir mitteilen, ich richte mich nach Dir. Meine Handy-Nummer hats Du ja, einfach anrufen.


----------



## GTdanni (9. November 2007)

Dann melde ich mich für dieses WE ab. 

0900 ist mir zu früh, ich versuche dann mal so gegen 1100 eine Runde gegen den Sturm zu drehen. 

Bis bald. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2007)

O.K.


GTdanni schrieb:


> Dann melde ich mich für dieses WE ab.
> 
> 0900 ist mir zu früh, ich versuche dann mal so gegen 1100 eine Runde gegen den Sturm zu drehen.
> 
> ...


viel Spaß . 
Für nächsten Sonnabend werde ich eine Tour ins LMB stellen. Treffpunkt könnte wie beim letzen mal sein. südliche Zufahrt zum Südfeldsee alte Mühle. 
Zeit 10:30 Uhr. 
Tourvorschlag: Braunsbedra beide Halden, durch den Tagebau hart an der Wasserkante, Klobikauer Halde hoch auf Trail wieder runter und hoch. So ungefähr 3-4 Stunden.


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2007)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja heute Vormittag ab 09:00 Uhr etliche Punkte für den WP einfahren, aber als ich um 08:20 Uhr munter wurde und aus dem Fenster schaute war der Tag eigentlich schon gelaufen. Regen und Wind . Also mit 100 Minuten alternative Sportart. Als ich gegen 14:00 Uhr aus dem Wald zu Hause eintraf, Sonne pur und Wind . Also nochmal rauf aufs Rad und noch eine Hausrunde um den Geiseltalsee, 2,5 Std, mit Umweg über Braunsbedra, da der Weg bei Frankleben jetzt richtig gesperrt ist. 
Nun ja morgen soll es ja noch regnen . Am Montag Regen und Sonne und vom Dienstag bis Donnerstag Sonne und Wolken, also eine durchwachsene WP-Woche . Bis die Tage.


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2007)

Hallo,

habe für den 17.11. eine kleine WP-Runde ins LMB gestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5458

Treffpunkt hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (16. November 2007)

Hallo Udo. 

Ich bin dann morgen gegen 10:30 Uhr an besagter Stelle und freue mich schon. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2007)

Hallo Danni,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Udo.
> 
> Ich bin dann morgen gegen 10:30 Uhr an besagter Stelle und freue mich schon.
> 
> ...


da ist wohl was schiefgelaufen . Als ich gestern abend gegen 20:00 Uhr nochmals ins Internet schaute stellte ich fest, das sich noch niemand entschieden hatte mitzufahren , also habe ich die Tour aus dem LMB herausgenommen und bin dann um 09:00 Uhr mit dem Treckingrad los. Richtung Auenwald Gröbers. Da ich ziemlich schwierig ins Internet komme, habe ich heute morgen auch nicht mehr reingeschaut. Also für nächsten Sonnabend könnte es ja einen neuen Anlauf geben. Nur bitte rechtzeitig bis kommenden Freitag 20:00 Uhr mitteilen ob du mitfährst oder nicht per Anmeldung im LMB oder hier, oder anrufen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2007)

Hallo,
hier ein neuer Anlauf für die WP-Runde, siehe Zitat. 


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe für den 17.11. eine kleine WP-Runde ins LMB gestellt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5458
> ...


Anmeldungen entweder hier, oder im LMB oder per Handy bis kommenden Freitag 20:00 Uhr, danach ist Internet aus bis nach der  Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2007)

Hallo,
nachdem bei meiner MTB- WP-Tour etwas schiefgelaufen ist, bin ich heute Vormittag um 09:00 Uhr mit den Merseburger Radverein zu einer Trecking WP-Pokaltour aufgebrochen.   Die Tour führte uns von MERSEBURG auf dem Saaleradweg bis SCHKOPAU Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale. Von dort ging es weiter über KOLLENBAY- BURGLIEBENAU zum Elsterdamm.




Wie man unschwer sehen kann, war ich diesmal der jüngste im Fahrerfeld
Den Elsterdam haben wir RAßNITZ verlassen und sind an Ortsausgang von RAßNITZ nach Norden auf GRÖBERS zu gefahren. Von GRÖBERS ging es weiter westwärts bis kurz vor BENNEWITZ, dann weiter Richtung Süden, nach Querung der B6 wurde wir vom Tourführer in die neue ICE-Trassenführung eingewiesen.
Hier Geländeorientierung und zeigen der Trassenführung im Gelände.




Ich sehe nur verfroren aus
Nach der Einweisung ging es weiter Richtung Deponie LOCHAU bis nach DIESKAU. Hier Besichtigung vom Schloß DIESKAU und Park.




Schloß DIESKAU, ist noch sehr stark sanierungsbedürftig, aber passt sehr schön in den Schloßpark hinnein. Ein Besuch ist im Frühjahr empfehlenswert, das Schloßcafe soll auch jetzt bei diesem Wetter einen Besuch Wert sein.
Nach Duchquerung der Parkanlagen ging es teilweise auf den GOSERADWEG weiter bis nach OSENDORF. Von hier ab ging  es dann Richtung Heimat über DÖLLNITZ-BURGLIEBENAU-MEUSCHAU- MERSEBURG.
Alles in allem eine interessante Tour, ich habe wieder einige Stellen in der näheren Umgebung kennengelernt, die mir bis dato unbekannt waren und einen Besuch im Frühjahr zur Baumblüte nach sich ziehen werden .
Allen ein schönes Wochenende ohne Unfälle und viele Punkte im WP


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute Vormittag eine kleine MTB-Runde drehen, habe es mir aber bei diesem feuchten, matschigen Nebelwetter überlegt und bin auf mein Treckingbike umgestiegen. Die Tour war trotzdem angenehm, mit Ausnahme der Sichtverhältnisse durch meine Brille, die pausenlos von außen mit Wassertröpfchen beschlagen war.




Die Tour führte mich von Merseburg aus auf dem Pilgerweg bis nach ROßBACH.
Hier musste ich meine Beleuchtung einschalten, das man zumindestens von den
Autofahrern gesehen wurde.




Über MÜCHELN ging es zum Geiseltalrundweg hoch nach STÖBNITZ zum Aussichtturm.
Der Betreiber des kleinen Kiosk spendierte mir sogar einen Glühwein zum aufwärmen,
wofür ich mich herzlichst bedanke .




Wie man sieht ist vom Geiseltalsee nicht viel zu sehen, der Nebel war zu stark.
Vom Aussichtturm ging es dann über WÜNSCH und KLOBIKAU wieder auf die
ALTE HEERSTRAßE und weiter zurück nach MERSEBURG.
Alles in allem sind noch 55 km und 12 WP-Punkte zusammengekommen.


----------



## GTdanni (18. November 2007)

Ja da haben wir uns leider prima verpasst. 

Ich hab mich schon abends gewundert das nachdem ich mich eingetragen hatte die Tour schon nicht mehr drin stand, ich dachte aber du schaust nochmal nach und hab nicht weiter dran gedacht. 

Ein Gespräch mit deiner Frau klärte uns Wartende dann auf und wir starteten unsere Tour. 
Da wir uns in Sachen Streckenplanung völlig auf dich verlassen hatten kurvten wir planlos um und im Geiseltalsee rum und dachten wir treffen dich noch. 
Haben wir nicht dafür fanden wir jede Menge Schlamm und Wasserlöcher was mir größe Freude bereitete. 

Hier mal unsere Bilder. 

















Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2007)

Hallo,
habe heute die WP-Tour genutzt um mal ganz genau links und rechts der Wegstrecke in den Wald und an den Wegrändern zu schauer, was unsere lieben Mitbürger mit krimineller Energie so alles abladen.
Fazit: Es ist erschreckend was man so alles findet. Die ihren Unrat dort abladen müssen aber nicht gerade am Hungertuch nagen, zu Fuß wäre es
1. zu schwer und
2. zu weit.




Ganz oben auf der Braunsbedraer Halde, die an den Südfeldsee angrenzt
2 riesige Plastiksäcke, die müssen wohl mit einem Transporter dorthin gebracht worden sein.




In unmittelbarer Nähe ein Schacht nicht abgedeckt, dafür aber mit Müll befüllt.
Bleibt zu hoffen, das beim Frühjahrsputz der Gemeinde BRAUNSBEDRA das Zeug mit entsorgt wird.
Weiter ging es durch den Geiseltalsee Landzunge NEUMARK an der Pumpstation.




An dieser Stelle soll im März 2008 das Wasser von der Franklebener Seite auf die Müchelner Seite überschwappen. Also für alle die nocheinmal ihren Enkeln erzählen wollen, das sie durch den Geiseltalsee gefahren sind ist März der richtige Zeitpunkt noch einmal dort lang zu fahren.
Trotzden 13 WP-Punkte eingefahren .


----------



## GTdanni (19. November 2007)

Hallo Udo. 

Über das Müllproblem haben wir ja uns schon unterhalten, sowas müsste mit mindestens einem Monatsgehalt geahndet werden oder nochbesser 4teilen.  

Prima das du dich so in und um den Geiseltalsee auskennst, da soll uns dieses Jahr wieder unsere JAT (Jahresabschlusstour) führen. 
Termin dafür ist der 29.12. und ich würde mich freuen wenn ich dich für die Streckenplanung gewinnen könnte. 
Alles weitere besprechen wir dann per PN. 

Cu Danni  


P.S. Ich kann einige deiner Bilder nicht sehen.


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2007)

Hallo Danni,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Udo.
> 
> Über das Müllproblem haben wir ja uns schon unterhalten, sowas müsste mit mindestens einem Monatsgehalt geahndet werden oder nochbesser 4teilen.
> 
> ...


bin dabei. 
bei Problemen mit der Anzeige der Bilder wie folgt lösen:
*"Taste Shift und R "* dann werden die Bilder nachgeladen.

oder hier schauen: http://de.sevenload.com/mitglieder/Udo1/bilder


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2007)

Hallo,
habe heute eine kleine WP-Trainingsrunde gedreht .
es war angenehmes Bikewetter mit Sonne. Die Strecke führte mich zu meiner Hausstrecke den Geiseltalsee unbd hier mit Schwerpunkt die Klobikauer Halde. Auf der Klobikauer Halde wurden heute alle Wege und Trails abgefahren. Man glaubt es kaum, aber es gibt sogar einige Singletrails auf der Halde. Unterhalb des Weinberges ging es dann wieder hoch zur Halde. Es sind einige Höhenmeter zusammengekommen.




Zwischen den beiden Sperrzäunen der ehemaligen Liegenschaft der Gruppe der sowjetischen Streitkräfte in Deutschland gibt es noch ein paar Singletrails.




Ausblick vom höchsten Punkt der Halde Richtung FRANKLEBEN. Zum Abschluß war noch ein wenig Fahrtraining angesagt auf der Quad und Motoradstrecke, macht aber nur Spaß wenn es trocken ist, sonst ziemlich rutschig auf der alten Braunkohle.Hier die Zufahrt zur Crosstrecke.
Alles in allem hat es wieder Spaß gemacht und 10 WP sind auch noch zum Punktekonte dazugekommen.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


>



Wie se sehn, sehn se nix.  

Hätte ja schon gern gesehen, wo auf dieser Halde du da Trails gefunden hast. Wollte ich auch mal wieder hin, aber die Trostlosigkeit Müchelns und Braunsbedras steckt mir noch von vorigem Dezember in den Knochen  . 
Werde mich bei Gelgenheit mal einklinken, aber ich muss ja erst von L.E. anradeln.


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2007)

Hallo cxfahrer,


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie se sehn, sehn se nix.
> 
> Hätte ja schon gern gesehen, wo auf dieser Halde du da Trails gefunden hast. Wollte ich auch mal wieder hin, aber die Trostlosigkeit Müchelns und Braunsbedras steckt mir noch von vorigem Dezember in den Knochen  .
> Werde mich bei Gelgenheit mal einklinken, aber ich muss ja erst von L.E. anradeln.


verstehe ich auch nicht, es sind alle Bilder verschwunden . Kann aber nicht sagen woran das liegen könnte. 
*"Taste Shift und R "* dann werden die Bilder eigentlich nachgeladen.

hier die Alternative: 
http://de.sevenload.com/mitglieder/Udo1/bilder


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2007)

Hallo,
habe heute mal eine Spontanrunde mit weiteren 2 Treckingbikern durchgeführt. Für 250 gr Räucherkäse ging es von MERSEBURG nach
BAD BIBRA zum Käse Werksverkauf, immerhin mit Umwegen 105 km und mit unseren Treckingrädern, teilweise MTB taugliche Strecken befahren .
Immerhin brachte das heute ordentliche 26 WP- Punkte ein .
v.l.n.r. Hardy Udo1 Erich oberhalb PÖDELITZ am ostwärtigen Ausgang der alten Göhle bei Freyburg.


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2007)

Hallo,

zur heutigen Tour (Haldentour) trafen sich pünktlich um 10:30 Uhr am Süduder des Südfeldsees:
Udo @ Udo1 aus Merseburg
Markus aus Merseburg
Daniel @ GTdanni aus Vesta
Andreas aus Weißenfels um die ausgeschriebene Tour bei Kaiserwetter zu fahren. 
Da es gestern ja ausgiebig geregnet hatte, habe ich die Tour etwas abgeändert. 
Vom Treffpunkt ging es am Westufer des Südfeldsees nach Norden bis zur Braunsbedraer Halde, wo der erste ordentliche Anstieg zum aufwärmen anstand . Auf der Halde wurde eine Runde auf der Waldautobahn gefahren, die wir dann westlich verließen. Über Braunsbedra ging es weiter auf den Höhenweg Schortau- Branderoda bis Branderoda. Ab hier folgten wir teilweise den Wanderweg X durch den Forst in südwestlicher Richtung. Die Waldautobahn hatte leichten Anstieg. Als sich der Wald vor uns öffnete war der Weg zu Ende und der Acker lag vor uns. Nach einer kurzen Schiebstrecke von ca. 50 m in nördlicher Richtung konnten wir auf einen dort befindlichen Singletrail weiterfahren , der us wieder auf unseren ursprünglichen Wanderweg X führte. Von hier ging es weiter in westlicher Richtung durch die Neue Göhle, in der Mitte änderten wir die Richtung hart nach Norden zur Ortschaft Ebersroda. Von hier ging es über Baumersroda zum Einstieg in den Gleinaer Grund.
Wir folgten den Weg in Richtung Talsperre und weiter nach Mücheln. Ab hier ging es weiter auf den oberen Radweg am Geiseltalsee zum Aussichtturm nach Stöbnitz, wo wir uns ersteinmal ein Glas Glühwein genehmigten . Wir folgten weiter den oberen Radweg Richtung Weinberg, dann über die alte Bunkeranlage zum Aussichtsturm. Ab Aussichtturm ging es auf den Singletrail zwischen der Ümzäunung nach Osten und dann Steil den Berg hinnunter, wo Daniel vorn der Plattfuß ereilte . Ab hier folgten wir weiter den oberen Radweg am Geisetalsee bis zur Halde Blösien, die wir dann nördlich auf den dort befindlichen Singletrail umfahren haben. In Blösien angekommen trennten sich unsere Wege in die Heimatstandorte. 
Die Strecke war leicht mit Wasser bedeckt, um das Wort Schlamm nicht zu benutzen. Die Sonne meinte es gut mit uns und der Gegenwind blieb aus.
Mir hat die Tour gefallen, Dank an meine Mitfahrer es war eine lustige Runde die wir gemeinsam gedreht haben.

alle Bilder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/20852

Euch ein schönes Wochenende, bis hoffentlich zur nächsten Tour .


----------



## GTdanni (24. November 2007)

Ich fand die Tour Klasse, vielen Dank nochmal an Udo für die tolle Strecke und die Führung auf dieser.  

Ich hatte am Ende der Tour 86km bei 5:17 auf dem Tacho. 

Das können wir ruhig öfter mal machen. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Bunese (25. November 2007)

Danke an Udo1! für die super geführte Tour, wobei die Betonung auf geführt liegt, denn nach dem 2. Anlauf kamen doch noch 4 Biker zusammen. 
Wie immer wurde mit schönen Schotter und Waldpassagen gelockt und das, was da kam, war alles andere als schön, Kälte, Schlamm, Matsch, Dreck da ist der Ärger mit Sabine wieder vorprogrammiert, weil nun ist die Badewanne verstopft und das alles wegen olle Udo, keine Ahnung warum er es immer so eilig hatte, ist wohl noch aus alten Zeiten drin,  löblich die Glühweinpause super Udo das hebt die Stimmung, doch der Magen hing schon in den Knien, und die waren schon ausgekühlt...nein nicht wie ihr denkt vom Fahrtwind, was für Racer eher typisch wäre...sondern vom o.g. Modder...auf die Wasserdurchfahrt am Schluß habe ich lieber verzichtet, war eh schon alles kalt...kurz um nix für Race Hardtail Biker sondern eher was für die Schlammspringer Fraktion...til the next time Euer Bunese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi65 (25. November 2007)

Das Wetter hat gepasst wir waren eine lustige Gruppe und die Tour war genial geführt kurzum es war ein super Tag.
Dafür Udo1 noch mal vielen Dank.
Gerne wieder.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2007)

Hallo,
die Wettervorschau bis zum 30.11. zeigt Sonne und Wolken an .
D.h. ich habe eine Tour für den 01.12.07 ins LMB gestellt  .
alles weiter hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5528


----------



## GTdanni (25. November 2007)

Da kann ich jetzt schonmal absagen. 
Nächsten Samstag hab ich Bereitschaft und nutze diesen Tag auch gleich um in mein Firmenauto ne ZV einzubauen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2007)

Hallo Daniel.


GTdanni schrieb:


> Da kann ich jetzt schonmal absagen.
> Nächsten Samstag hab ich Bereitschaft und nutze diesen Tag auch gleich um in mein Firmenauto ne ZV einzubauen.
> 
> Cu Danni


na dann hoffentlich ein ruhiges Wochenende .


----------



## andi65 (28. November 2007)

Hallo Udo1,
kann leider auch nicht mit auf Tour, da ich am Samstag bis 12 auf Arbeit muß.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2007)

Hallo Andreas,


andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> kann leider auch nicht mit auf Tour, da ich am Samstag bis 12 auf Arbeit muß.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


da GTdanni auch schon abgesagt hat, werde ich die Tour rausnehmen und bei nächster Gelegenheit und schönem Wetter nochmal eintragen. 
Werde dazu rechtzeitig informieren. 

Euch einen schönen 1.Advent.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
nachdem es heute gegen 11:00 Uhr aufgehört hat zu regnen, bin ich noch zu einer kleinen Explorertour- MERSEBURG-FREYBURG-BRAUNSBEDRA-FRANKLEBEN-MERSEBURG- gestartet.
Die Tour führte am Runstedter See vorbei, wo gerade ein Bagger in der Uferböschung zu versinken droht.
hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/441063/cat/20852
Wie man sieht ist er schon tief eingesunken 
Weiter ging es auf den Jakobs-Pilgerweg über das Luftschiff in die alte Göhle. Die Wege waren zerfahren und stark verschlammt, nichts für Eisdielenfahrer . In der Alten Göhle traf ich noch eine junge Pilgerin, die noch eine ordentliche Schrittfequenz (5 km/h) drauf hatte . Nach einem kurzen unterhaltsamen Gespräch ging es weiter bis zur Neuenburg.
Von hier hart nach Norden zur Neuen Göhle, wo mir der *Biker-Weihnachtsmann* begegnete und allen Bikern ein besinnliches bikerfreundliches Weihnachtsfest wünschte. 
hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/441064
Ab hier ging es über einen verschlammten Waldweg  über Branderoda und Braunsbedra nach Merseburg zurück.
Es war eine schöne schlammige und auf der Fahrt bis Freyburg auch noch eine stürmige Tour, die immerhin 14 WP-Punkte einbrachte. Mein Bike erkannte ich am Ende nicht mehr wieder.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust am 07.12. zu einer Glühweintour zum Bad Lauchstädter Christ-Kindel-Markt .

Treffpunkt Eingang Südfeldsee von Tagewerben aus.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=289273&page=2
Zeit 10:30 Uhr


----------



## andi65 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Udo1,
willst wirklich am Freitag nach Bad Lauchstädt fahren??
Da muß ich doch schon wieder absagen.
Samstag wäre kein Problem, da würde ich mitkommen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2007)

Danke Andreas,


andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> willst wirklich am Freitag nach Bad Lauchstädt fahren??
> Da muß ich doch schon wieder absagen.
> Samstag wäre kein Problem, da würde ich mitkommen.
> Gruß Andreas


Fehler von mir. Natürlich nicht der 07.  sondern der 08.12.07 

Treffpunkt wie beim letzten mal, Eingang Südfeldsee von Tagewerben aus. 10:30 Uhr


----------



## GTdanni (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss leider absagen, meine Frau muss am Samstag arbeiten und da kann ich nicht den ganzen Tag weg bleiben. 
Ich werd dann seit längerem mal wieder eine Rennradrunde drehen da bin ich nicht so lang weg. 

Ach und hier noch was aus aktuellem Anlass. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310941 

Ihr seit natürlich herzlich eingeladen sagt bitte auch noch allen bekannten Radfahrern bescheid. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Daniel,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich muss leider absagen, meine Frau muss am Samstag arbeiten und da kann ich nicht den ganzen Tag weg bleiben.
> Ich werd dann seit längerem mal wieder eine Rennradrunde drehen da bin ich nicht so lang weg.
> 
> Ach und hier noch was aus aktuellem Anlass.
> ...


nicht so schlimm,  dann eben ein andermal. Viel Spaß beim Rennradfahren .
Danke für die Einladung. Werde, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, kommen.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Tourbericht der heutigen Glühweintour.
Mit dabei waren:
der Tourführer Udo @Udo1 und
Andreas @ Andi65
Treffpunkt war wie immer der südliche Eingang zum Südfeldsee 10:30 Uhr.
Andreas war heute etwas schneller als ich und traff schon so gegen 10:10 Uhr am Treffpunkt ein . So konnten wir gleich nach meinen Eintreffen starten. Es ging am Westufer des Südfeldsees zur ersten Braunsbedraer Halde, die wir am nördichen Fuß durchquerten.


 


Ab Braunsbedra ging es in Höhe der Pfännerhall auf den Geiseltalradweg Richtung Mücheln weiter. Ab der Marina Mücheln weiter auf der Salzstraße Richtung St. Ulrich und St. Micheln. Ab hier ging es in den Müchelner Forst.
Diesmal nicht die Waldautobahn, sondern teilweise auf Singletrail westwärts bis zum Waldausgang östlich von Albersroda.



Ab hier über Feldwege bis Schnellroda weiter nördlich bis zum Einstieg Oechlitzer Grund.


 


Durch den Grund am Ende auf Singlewurzeltrail bis Oechlitz und weiter ostwärts bis in den Langeneichstädtzer Grund. Weiter durch den Grund, Wiese, bis hoch zur Langeneichstädter Warte.


 


Von der Langeneichstädter Warte endlich mit ordentlichen Rückenwind über Wünsch und Milzau nach Bad Lauchstädt zum Christkindl-Markt. Der Glühwein ist einfach Spitze den es dort gibt. Danke Andreas er hat hervorragend geschmeckt. 




Von Bad Lauchstädt ging es zurück über Milzau Richtung Klobikauer Halde Alte Heerstraße bis nach Blösien wo die Tour beendet wurde.
Es war von den Wetterbedingungen her eine schöne Tour, mit einen netten Mitfahrer .
Meine reine Fahrzeit betrug 5h und 34 Min.
Andreas falls Deine Frau ebenfalls im Forum die Berichte liest, schenken Sie Ihm zu Weihnachten bitte einen Helm . Der schützt vor der Intensivstation. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung .
hier alle Bilder: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/443081/cat/20852
Andreas Dir noch ein schönes Wochenende.
Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## andi65 (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Udo,
die heutige GlÃ¼hweintour war Spitzenklasse  und um deine Worte zu benutzen âbei Kaiserwetterâ . Es hat mir wieder sehr gut gefallen, am Ende hatte ich 83km auf der Uhr.
Musste dann noch mal kurz mit dem Weihnachtsmann sprechen , habe ihn mit der Intensivstation gedroht und siehe da, mein Wunsch wird erfÃ¼llt .
Dann bis zur nÃ¤chsten Tour und ein restliches schÃ¶nes Wochenende! 

GruÃ Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
habe heute mal eine kleine Erkundungsrunde gedreht . Merseburg- Alte Heerstraße- Stöbnitz-Mücheln und über Braunsbedra/ Frankleben zurück. Südlich St. Ullrich am Hang einige kleine Singletrails gefunden.  Konnte sie aber nicht fahren, stand unter Zeitdruck , werde das wahrscheinlich am nächsten Wochenende nachholen.  Kurz vor dem großen Regen war ich dann zurück. Immerhin noch 10 WP-Punkte eingefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
werde am 16.12. eine kleine Runde vom Südfeldsee nach Mücheln/ St. Ulrich drehen, um die dortigen Trails zu erkunden. 
Treffunkt hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4210444&postcount=36

Startzeit: diesmal um 09:30 Uhr 
Ende: 13:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Hafen Südfeldsee

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5584


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
nachdem gestrigen Regentag habe ich heute als "Von der Haustür Losfahrer" die Gelegenheit genutzt um den Aufbau der Burgweihnacht auf der Burg Querfurt zu beobachten.
hier die Streckenführung:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/444244/cat/20852
Ab Merseburg ging es die ALTE HEERSTRAßE entlang bis OBERKLOBIKAU. Hier folgte ich den Verlauf der SCHWARZEICHE bis nach NIEDERWÜNSCH. Der Streckenabschnitt KLOBIKAU-WÜNSCH nach den letzten Regentagen ist absolut nichts für Sonntagsfahrer, Matsch und Schlamm pur .
Ab NIEDERWÜNSCH weiter den Verlauf der SCHWARZEICHE folgend bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang von WÜNSCH. Ab hier ein kurzes Stück auf einer untergeordneten Landstraße bis nach LANGENEICHSTÄDT. In LANGENEICHSTÄDT wurden heute die Flügel an der Bockwindmühle montiert. Ich bekam leider Fotoverbot . Dokumentation war absolut heute nicht erwünscht. Ab LANGENEICHSTÄDT ging es parallel der Burgenlandbahn auf breiten Feldweg weiter bis kurz vor NEMSDORF/GÖHRENDORF. Die Wegbeschaffung war noch schlimmer als das Teilstück von OBERKLOBIKAU bis NIEDERWÜNSCH. NEMSDORF/GÖHRENDORF wurde östlich und nördlich umfahren, um dann auf einem Wiesenfeldweg wieder an die Bahnstrecke MÜCHELN-QUERFURT zu gelangen. Weiter ging es von Osten an den Hopfenfeld schnurgerade zum Kreisel Ortsausgang QUERFURT. Ab da waren es nur noch einige 100 Meter zur Burg.
Die reine Fahrzeit von MERSEBURG bis zur Burg QUERFURT war 1h 45 min, dies ist die kürzeste Verbindung ohne Straßennutzung.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/444245
Auf der Burg waren die Handwerker voll mit dem Aufbau der Burgweihnacht beschäftigt.
Öffnungszeiten am 14.12. ab 17:00 Uhr.
Ab der Burg QUERFURT ging es auf Radwegen bis nach OBHAUSEN. Ab hier weiter auf breiten fast wasserfreien Wegen bis SCHAFSTÄDT, kurz vor SCHAFSTÄDT wurde es noch einmal leicht schlammig. SCHAFSTÄDT wurde nördlich umfahren, Wasserlöcher ohne Ende. Die Fahrt ging dann am östlichen Ende von SCHAFSTÄDT parallel der Bahnlinie SCHAFSTÄDT-MERSEBURG bis in die Ortschaft GROßGRÄFENDORF. Ab hier ging es auf den Radweg am südlichen Ortsrand bis ca. Höhe Ortsmitte von BAD LAUCHSTÄDT. Auf einen gut befahrbaren Ortsverbindungsfeldweg zw. BAD LAUCHSTÄDT und OBERKRIEGSSTÄDT ging es weiter südlich hoch zur ALTEN HEERSTRAßE und von dort weiter nach MERSEBURG zurück.
Es waren dann doch noch 72 km mit ca. 362 HHM zusammengekommen und 17 WP-Punkte 

Im Anhang die OVL-Datei und KML-Datei.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
hatte gestern mit Andi65 eine kleine Erkundungsrunde nach MÜCHELN dchgeführt . Wir wollten uns die schmalen Wege oberhalb von MÜCHELN ansehen und abfahren, also entlang dem Geiseltalhöhenweg und den Terrassengartenweg. War für diese Gegend teilweise recht ordentlich , zumindestens für uns.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/445225/cat/20852
Einige kleine Trails führten durch die Terrassengärten.


 Pause muss sein 
Anschließend führte uns die Tour durch den Geiseltalsee bis nach NEUMARK weiter bis zur Halde BRAUNSBEDRA, wo die Tour beendet wurde. Bei -5°C bin ich los und bei -2°C war ich wieder daheim. Immerhin 2650 kcal verbrannt und 16 WP-Punkte eingefahren .
Alle Bider hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/445227/cat/20852


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

habe für den 22.12. eine kleine Ziegelrodaer Forst Tour ins LMB gestellt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5611
Es soll kreuz und Quer durch den nördlichen Zielelrodaer Forst gehen.
Start Querfurt Bahnhof: 10:30 nach Zugankunft.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

habe heute mit Andi65 eine schöne kalte Tour vom Südfeldsee über Saaleradwanderweg- Kollenbay- Lupe/ Elsteraue und Wallendorfer See bis in die Vororte von LEIPZIG durchgeführt, zur Domholzschänke .
Das Wetter war nicht ganz so optimal. Kalter Nordostwind von vorn. Auch auf der höchsten Erhebung, den MOUNT WALLENDORF am Wallendorfer See ca. 18 m hoch, war die Aussicht durch den Hochnebel etwas schlecht.




Gut das die Domholzschänke heute geöffnet hatte, da gab es wenigstens einen heißen Tee und die Handschuhe wurden ein wenig 
durchgewärmt .




Zurück ging es südlich des Wallendorfer Sees nach MERSEBURG bis zur ALTEN HEERSTRASSE, wo die Tour beendet wurde.
Alles in allem gab es, nach dem ich noch 3 Minuten auf dem Parkplatz vor meiner Wohnung Runden gedreht habe, 20 WP für den heutigen Tag .
Insgesamt waren es am Ende bei mir 89 km, wahrscheinlich mit zu vernachlässigen Höhenmetern und einen Kalorienverbrauch von 2366 kcal bei einem Durchschnittspuls von 103.
Andreas es hat wie immer Spaß gemacht mit Dir zu fahren . Trotz des kalten Wetters war es eine schöne Strecke die im Sommer herrlich zu fahren ist.
Na dann bis zum Sonnabend bei der Tour durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst.



Allen Radlern ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und
ein unfallfreies gutes Bikerjahr 2008


----------



## GTdanni (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Udo. 

Da hättet ihr ja heute mal in Lochau vorbei kommen können. 
Ich bin heute und morgen im Gipswerk zu gange. 
Morgen sogar den Ganzen Tag mit der Hebebühne draußen, das wird sicher sehr gemütlich.  
Aber ansonsten ist da echt der Hund begraben, in Lochau gibt es nichtmal was wo man nen Kaffe trinken kann. 

Samstag wird bei mir leider nix, meine Frau ist von 7-18Uhr arbeiten, da kann ich nicht so lang außer Haus bleiben. 

Den Termin am Abend hattest du erhalten Udo? 
(19:30Uhr Kartoffelhaus) 


Cu Danni


----------



## andi65 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Udo,
das war wieder eine super Strecke, habe am Ende 97km bei 5:32 auf der Uhr . Die Höhenmeter sind diesmal wirklich zu vernachlässigen laut GPS waren es 395m.
Mir hat es jedenfalls wieder Spaß gemacht, mit dir unterwegs gewesen zu sein .
Wir sehen uns am Samstag .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo GTdanni,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Udo.
> 
> Da hättet ihr ja heute mal in Lochau vorbei kommen können.
> Ich bin heute und morgen im Gipswerk zu gange.
> ...


Du bist wirklich nicht zu beneiden bei diesem Wetter wird das sicherlich keinen Spaß machen . Termin am 22.12. habe ich bekommen . Meine Teilnahme entscheidet sich erst morgen.


----------



## GTdanni (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Udo. 

Wir sind heute bei Glatteis nach Lochau aber dafür schnell fertig geworden. 
Wir hatten schon kältere Außenbaustellen. 

Wegen Samstag kannst du dich ja nochmal melden. 


Bis dann. 

Danni


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

am 31.12.2007 führt das Whiterock- Tourenteam aus WEISSENFELS
die [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]12. Sylvesterradtour durch.[/SIZE][/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Start[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]:[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] 9:30 Markt WSF / Kostenaufwand: 5,00  Kinder Kostenfrei[/SIZE][/FONT]
(mit Glühwein und Suppe unterwegs)
http://www.zweirad-riese.de/tourenteam/html/tourenplan_2004.html

Ich bin auf jedenfall mit dabei, soweit ich nicht mit Fieber im Bett liege.



und am 01.01. ist anradeln http://javascript<b></b>:showSmilie('signs5/a715344ba0ad3d5b7ae8d94e649176c3.png','');


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
bin gerade von der Tour in den Ziegelrodaer Forst mit Andi65 zurück.
Der Zug fuhr pünktlich heute morgen um 09:45 in MERSEBURG Richtung QUERFURT ab. In MERSEBURG SÜD kam ich mir vor wie im Thüringer Wald.


 Schnee ohne Ende ca. 4 cm hoch 
Die Burgenlandbahn traff ohne Verspätung um 10:25 in QUERFURT ein, wo wir uns sofort auf den Himmelsscheibenweg über die Burg QUERFURT



bis nach HERRMANNSECK bewegten. . Das Wetter war einfach herrlich, Sonne pur und Minusgrade. Ab HERRMANNSECK fuhren wir in den nördlichen Teil, zuerst teilweise auf Wegen, die sehr zerfahren waren von den Forstmaschienen.
Den Kurs konnte ich leider nicht aufzeichnen, mein Geko hat bei der Kälte den Dienst verweigert. Wir trafen aber wieder auf den Wanderweg "Herrmannseck-Drei Linden" und folgten ihn in westlicher Richtung. Diesen Weg fuhren wir aber nur bis zum Höhenweg am Westhang des Ziegelrodaer Forstes, wo wir dann hart nach Norden abbogen und auf Serpentinen



am Hang den Taleingang zum Märzenbecher Tal erreichten. Hier folgten wir den Wanderweg oberhalb (südlicher Hang) des MÄRZENBECHERTALS bis kurz vor LANDGRAFRODA.


 

 
Dort die Spitzkehre auf Trail wieder ins MÄRZENBECHERTAL und weiter auf den QUERNETALWEG in nördlicher Richtung. Weiter auf den Rundweg "Beerkopf-Schlangentalweg" wo wir dann auf den Wanderweg "Winkel-Landgrafroda" stießen und ihn weiter in südlicher Richtung folgten. Es ging an den Kriegsbirken vorbei, durch das Sandtal wo wir dann dann den Lauf der QUERNE bis LODERSLEBEN folgten. 


 


Ab hier ging es auf den Querneradweg bis nach QUERFURT.
Alles in allen waren es doch noch rund 51 km.
Die Höhenmeter und den aufgezeichneten Track wird Andi65 sicherlich nachreichen, sein GPS funktionierte auch bei der Kälte .
Den Zug zurück haben wir pünktlich erreicht.
Andi, Dir einen schönes Weihnchtsfest, bis zum 31.12. in WEISSENFELS zu Tour .

_(Falls die Bilder nicht angezeigt werden mit Shift+R nachladen)_


----------



## andi65 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
was soll ich sagen? Udo, das war wieder eine super Tour bei absoluten Kaiserwetter !
Diesmal haben wir laut GPS 547 Höhenmeter geschaft.
Das GPS hat mir auch einen kleinen Streich gespielt, es hat nicht ganz von Anfang an aufgezeichnet. Warum auch immer ? 
Es fehlen vom Start "Bahnhof Querfurt" ca. 2km. Ich denke, daß der Track zum eventuellen Nachfahren immer noch brauchbar ist.

Udo, auch dir und deiner Familie ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, wir sehen uns am 31.12..

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Andreas,


andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was soll ich sagen? Udo, das war wieder eine super Tour bei absoluten Kaiserwetter !
> Diesmal haben wir laut GPS 547 Höhenmeter geschaft.
> Das GPS hat mir auch einen kleinen Streich gespielt, es hat nicht ganz von Anfang an aufgezeichnet. Warum auch immer ?
> ...


es freut mich, dass Dir die Tour gefallen hat. 
Hier der Link zur Strecke: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=447355&cat=20852

Im Anhang die Strecke als OVL-Datei und KML-Datei


----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
heute früh noch einmal eine herrliche Runde zum Südfeldsee, immer an der Wasserkante entlang, gedreht . Die frosthaltige Luft und die Sonne dazu war einfach herrlich. Die Trails im Uferbereich und von der Böschung zum Ufer ließen sich trotz Frostboden gut fahren . Mit einem ungefederten Rad nicht so sehr empfehlenswert bei Frostboden. 
Immerhin noch 9 WP-Punkte zusammengekommen .

Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/447383/cat/20852


----------



## andi65 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Udo,
voller Neid habe ich deinen Bericht über die Runde an der Wasserkante vom Südfeldsee gelesen, wäre sehr gern mitgekommen. Aber meine liebe Carmen hat mein Rad angeschlossen und mir bis zum 30. Fahrverbot erteilt .
Hoffentlich findet sie den Schlüssel wieder , da lasse ich mich überraschen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am 31.12.2007 fÃ¼hrt das Whiterock- Tourenteam aus WEISSENFELS
> die [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]12. Sylvesterradtour durch.[/SIZE][/FONT]
> ...


werde mit dem Rad nach WSF fahren. Wer mit mÃ¶chte:
Abfahrt 07:50 Uhr AIRPARK/Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg Parkplatz.
Strecke fÃ¼hrt Ã¼ber FRANKLEBEN- RUNSTEDTER SEE- SÃDFELDSEE- REICHHARDSWERBEN- WSF.
RÃ¼cktour mit DB oder wieder mit dem Rad, je nach Zeit und Wetter.


----------



## GTdanni (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute. 

Kurzfristig haben mein Vater und ich uns entschlossen morgen eine Runde zu drehen. 

Es geht über den SRWW zur Rudelsburg, dort gibt es dann Schwarzbier und Gulasch (oder Brause und Würzfleisch) 

Start ist 10:30 Uhr in Vesta (also bei mir zu Hause) Zurück wollen wir vor dem Dunkelwerden sein. 

Jemand Lust? 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2007)

Schade da habe ich zu spät ins Forum geschaut ;


GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Kurzfristig haben mein Vater und ich uns entschlossen morgen eine Runde zu drehen.
> 
> ...


Na ja vielleicht fahrt ihr im nächsten Jahr nochmal .
Habe dafür heute mein MTB mal gewaschen und dabei festgestellt, das die Kette außerhalb der Kettenlien läuft. Ursache verbogener Kettenspanner, werde ihn mir wohl auf eine der letzten Touren verbogen haben . Nun ja die Jungs von Riese in Merseburg wollen versuchen ihn bis um 15:00 Uhr zu richten, ansonsten muß ein neuer Rohloffkettenspanner rein. 
Bis morgen 11:00 Uhr wenn nicht mit dem MTB, dann eben mit dem Treckingrad .


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werde mit dem Rad nach WSF fahren. Wer mit möchte:
> Abfahrt 07:50 Uhr AIRPARK/Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg Parkplatz.
> ...


der Start in WEISSENFELS wurde auf 10:00 Uhr verlegt, das bedeutet das ich dann erst um 08:20 Uhr vom AIRPARK/Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg Parkplatz abfahren werde.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5634


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (28. Dezember 2007)

Da will ich hoffen das Andrej das noch hingekriegt hat bis 15:00 Uhr. 
Ich hab vorhin noch mit ihm Telefoniert, er kann leider morgen nicht mitkommen da er arbeiten muss (irgend nen Spinner hat ein Rad mit nem krummen Kettenspanner gebracht)  

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem ich am heutigen Vormittag meine 3. Fahrstunde gegeben habe,
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAASgw/LC0ZXE490CE/w1131-h848-no/CIMG2017.JPG
bin ich am Nachmittag bis kurz vor der Dunkelheit noch mal schnell zum Glühweintrinken nach STÖBNITZ . War eine herrliche Tour bis STÖBNITZ Wind von vorn .


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Bericht von der heutigen 12.Silstertour des WHITE-ROCKTOURENTEAMS in WEISSENFELS.
Nachdem mein Mitfahrer nicht erschienen war legte ich die Strecke AIRPARK- WSF Nord in 60 Minuten mit leichten Rückenwind zurück.
In Nord traf ich mich mit Andi65, Sohn und Freund vom Sohn, so dass wir um ca. 09:40 Uhr den Marktplatz in WSF erreichten. Hier waren schon so ca. 20 Teilnehmer versammelt.







Die Tour führte über ca. 30 km durch den alten Kreis WSF. Es waren nach offizieller Zählung 94 Teilnehmer. Die älteste Teilnehmerin zählte 87 Lenze.
hier die Streckenführung:











bei Erbsensuppe, Schmalzbrote, Pfannkuchen, Glühwein und Tee satt, wurde die Tour in NELLSCHÜTZ beendet.
Das Wetter spielte mit, auf der Rücktour nach MERSEBURG hatte ich noch Sonne pur. Rundrum eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit Unterstützung vom WHITE-ROCK-TEAM, Zweiradriese und für die Verpflegung Hotel Stadt Weißenfels.
Alle Bilder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/168
Allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2008)

Es ist soweit, das Radlerjahr 2008 hat begonnen.
bin gerade vom Anradeln zurück . Die lockere Tour zum Jahresanfang ging heute am Saaleradweg bis zur Saalebrücke KOLLENBEY. 
Am Saaleufer sind die großen alten Platanen bewundernswert, die müssen in ihrem langen Leben schon einiges gesehen haben.
Von dort durch die Elster/ Lupeauen über BURGLIEBENAU 
bis zum WALLENDORFER SEE. Ab hier teilweise auf den GOOSE-WANDERWEG bis hoch hinauf auf den HIRSCHHÜGEL. Hier gibt es, man glaubt es kaum auch zwei schöne Bergabfahrten. 
Weiter ging es dann, bei einsetzenden Graupelschauer am Westuferweg des RAßNITZER SEES
bis zum Aussichtsturm RAßNITZ. Hart an der Wasserkante der Ostseite des RAßNITZER SEES ging es zum PILGERWEG und ab hier an der Südseite des RAßNITZER und WALLENDORFER SEES über LUPPENAU bis nach MEUSCHAU. An der Schleuse vorbei durch den Schlosspark weiter in Richtung AIRPARK zurück. 
Immerhin 2,5 Std reine Fahrzeit, für das erste fahren im Jahr 2008 hat es gereicht, immerhin 10 WP-Punkte.


----------



## andi65 (1. Januar 2008)

Bin auch gerade vom Anradeln zurück. Habe nur eine kleine Dörferrunde gedreht (Straßenanteil 90%).

Ja die Platanen müßten erzählen können, das wäre bestimmt ganz interessant .

Außerdem an alle ein frohes neues Jahr mit vielen unfallfreien Touren !


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
als ich heute Vormittag die Temperaturen sah, so unter 0°C habe ich mich gleich entschlossen, noch eine Runde zu drehen. Der erste Blick richtete sich auf den Windrichtungsanzeiger, die Esse vom Kraftwerk SCHKOPAU. Sie signalisierte Ostwind, also zuerst Richtung Osten. Ziel war die DOMHOLZSCHÄNKE im Leipziger Auenwald ca. 4 km hinter der A9 zum ersten "Gosebier" in diesem Jahr . Nachdem ich das Wirtshaus erreicht habe die erste herbe Enttäuschung, vom 2. - 4.01. geschlossen . Also gleich weiter zurück durch den Auenwald, an den Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer See vorbei über BURGLIEBENAU und KOLLENBEY zurück nach MERSEBURG.
Gegenüber gestern war es heute ein schönes vorwärtskommen, da der Boden über Nacht ordentlich gefroren war . Alles in allem 13 WP-Punkte eingefahren. 
Werde für Morgen eine Nachtfahrt ins LMB stellen.
Start 17:00 Parkplatz AIRPARK in MERSEBURG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi65 (2. Januar 2008)

Muß leider absagen , wäre gern mit zur Nachtfahrt mitgekommen. Bin bis 16:00 Uhr arbeiten und Philipp hat auch Geburtstag.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Don Bert (3. Januar 2008)

für alle Freeridebegeisterten:

Ich werd am Sonntag in Richtung Geiseltalsee aufbrechen um dort einige Abfahrten zu moshen. Weiterer Plan ist außerdem,
mich nach bis dato unbekannten und versteckten Strecken umzusehen. Wer also Lust auf eine kleine Adventuretour und kein
Problem damit hat, bergauf zu schieben ist herzlich eingeladen.
Einen Zeitplan und Treffpunkt hab ich noch nicht, den würd ich dann aufstellen, wenn sich noch Interessenten finden.

Eventuell kommen noch ein bis zwei Freunde mit, mal schauen.

Bis Später!  Der Bert


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Bert,


Don Bert schrieb:


> für alle Freeridebegeisterten:
> 
> Ich werd am Sonntag in Richtung Geiseltalsee aufbrechen um dort einige Abfahrten zu moshen. Weiterer Plan ist außerdem,
> mich nach bis dato unbekannten und versteckten Strecken umzusehen. Wer also Lust auf eine kleine Adventuretour und kein
> ...


wie Du sicherlich schon gesehen hast, bin ich nicht mehr der jüngste , ich muss jetzt schon etwas mehr auf meine Knochen achten.  Vor drei vier Jahren wäre ich gerne mitgekommen. Dir und Deinen Freunden viel Spaß am Sonntag .


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
war heute mit meiner "Nightpro" zur Nachtfahrt. Die Ausfahrt führte über die ALTE HEERSTRASSE zur KLOBIKAUER HALDE. Nach 1,5 Std gab der Akku den Geist auf . Na Ja ich hatte den Akku das letzte mal vor ca. 8 Wochen geladen. Also mit der Reservelampe zurück. Kurz vor der heimatlichen Haustür machte die Reservelampe auch langsam schlapp . Da auf den letzten Metern die Straßenlaternen schon ihr Licht spendeten brauchte ich also nicht mehr meine Helmlampe aus dem Rucksack zu holen . Es war eine schöne Tour, auf dem Rückweg bei schönen kalten Ostwind von vorn .
Vielleicht kommt ja beim nächsten mal jemand mit zur Merseburger Nachtfahrt ab AIRPARK.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

werde morgen eine Tour am Südfeldsee unternehmen. So an der Wasserkante entlang bis hin zum Geiseltalsee. 
Start 10:30 Uhr Südfeldsee am Jachthafen Nordufer.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5681


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2008)

Da bis eben noch keine Mitfahrer eingetragen waren, 


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werde morgen eine Tour am Südfeldsee unternehmen. So an der Wasserkante entlang bis hin zum Geiseltalsee.
> Start 10:30 Uhr Südfeldsee am Jachthafen Nordufer.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5681


werde ich umdisponieren und morgen eine Erkundungsfahrt mit der Baumschere durchführen, um im Bereich der BRAUNSBEDRAER HALDE einen Trail frei zu schneiden.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
habe heute eine Fahrt mit der Baumschere durchgeführt. Die Tour führte mich über der Halde BLÖSIEN, dort war gerade eine Treibjagd , weiter am Ostufer des Geiseltalsees
bis nach FRANKLEBEN und dann zu der Halde am Südfeldsee die zwischen Südfeldsee und Braunsbedra liegt. Hier gibt es auf der Hangseite zu Braunsbedra einen feinen kleinen Trail, der etwas zugewachsen war. Hier gehts auch ordentlich abwärts.
Aber Vorsicht wer von oben kommt und den breiten Fahrweg zum Südfeldsee hin runterfährt muss aufpassen. Gleich hinter der Linkskurve liegt ein Baum quer über den Weg.
Danach noch eine Runde um den Südfeldsee und ab zurück nach Hause.
Habe mir wahrscheinlich eine Muskelzerrung zugezogen  . Beim Fahren merke ich nichts, nur beim sitzen und bücken.
Aber immerhin 12 WP-Punkte und Platz 41


----------



## Pepin (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo Udo1

Wollte mal paar grüße da lassen

sind ja paar tolle bilder hier zu sehen.

das gelände scheint ja auch ganz interessent zu sein.

grüße aus der wahnerheide


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
wollte heute eigentlich das schöne Wetter nutzen, um wieder einmal eine läng MTB-Tour zu machen . Als ich aber nach 500 m in den weichen Boden geraten bin, habe ich die Tour abgebrochen. Die Reifen des Hinter und Vorderrades versanken förmlich im Boden . Ich dachte mich hat einer an den Boden getackert. Also umgedreht und mein Treckingrad aktiviert für eine 16 WP-Punkte Tour über den Südfeldsee bis nach WSF und über Freyburg retour. War eine schöne Tour, zum Anfang mit deutlichen Wind von vorn, dafür zurück von hinten .


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2008)

War heute nochmal mit dem Treckingrad unterwegs, da alle anderen unbefestigten Wege zur Zeit schwer befahrbar sind . Ab STÖBNITZ Geiseltalsee Richtung Weinberg ist der obere Rundweg durch Kraftfahrzeuge zerfahren worden. Schlamm ohne Ende, mit meinem Treckingrad bin ich fast steckengeblieben. Für alle die Ihre Muckis der Oberschenkel trainieren wollen ist das jetzt die ideale Trainingsstrecke, Geiseltalsee der nicht asphaltierte Anteil am Rundkurs .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2008)

Habe heute mal schnell eine Treckingradtour nach FREYBURG und Unstrutradweg bis Blütengrund gemacht. Strecke führte über MÜCHELN- St. ULRICH. Die Nebenwege zur Ortsverbindungsstraße MÜCHELN - FREYBURG sind noch nicht richtig befahrbar. In ROßBACH musste ich mir eine Umleitung, wegen Straßenbauarbeiten suchen. Ergebis war: zwei zugeschlammte Räder die sich nicht mehr drehten . Tragen des Rades bis zur neuen Straße und Reinigung mittels Stock, so dass zumindestens die Räder wieder frei bewegbar waren. Dann ab nach MERSEBURG auf den Jakobspilgerweg zum Rad waschen an der Elf-Tanke in Nord.
War trotzdem eine schöne Tour bei Sonne und 16 WP-Punkte gab es auch noch .


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
war heute mit *Andi65* am Südfeldsee auf Trails unterwegs. Start war 10:00 Uhr am Jachthafen, dann ging es bei Sonne pur , also bei bestem KAISERWETTER teilweise hart an der Wasserlinie um den Südfeldsee. 1,5 Std Trail pur, einfach Klasse.
Bis zum Treffpunkt hatte ich aber eine andere Begegnung, 2 Hunde ziemlich groß und grimmig reinschauend stellten sich mir auf der Umgehungsstraße in FRANKLEBEN in den Weg, sind durch einen Zaun in der Nähe ausgebrochen. Konnte nur noch langsam gehen, wurde auch beschnüffelt, mir war die Sache nicht einerlei.
So herrlich kann der Südfeldsee aussehen.
zum Abschluss noch einen platten am Hinterrad .
Nach dem Südfeldsee ging die Tour noch hoch auf die Braunsbedraer Halde am Geiseltalsee und am Ende auf einen kleinen feinen Trail wieder runter auf den Geiseltalradweg. Ab hier nach FRANKLEBEN zur Flutungsstelle
und dann zurück in die heimischen Zelte.
Die Streckenführung.
Für mich waren es wieder 16 WP-Punkte und teilweise neue Wege die ich noch nicht kannte .
Im Anhang die Strecke nochmals als OVL und kml- Datei gezippt.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
habe heute das schöne Wetter nochmal ausgenutzt zu einer kleinen Tour in die "Neue Göhle" nach FREYBURG .
Man glaubt es kaum, aber auch dort gibt es ein paar feine kleine Trails.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
habe heute eine Tour über WEIßENFELS- Saaleradweg links der Saale- GOSECK- EULAU-MARKRÖHLITZ- LUFTSCHIFF- SÜDFELDSEE-MERSEBURG durchgeführt. Der Saaleradweg
auf der linken Seite ist zur Zeit noch befahrbar. Matsch erst ab Weinberg hinter GOSECK . Ab Weinberg durch ein Tal hoch hinauf Richtung Ortsverbindungsstraße MARKRÖHLITZ-HENNE.
Im bewaldeten Tal war der Boden noch gefroren und gut befahrbar.
Dieser Weg war mal die Strecke des WHITE-ROCK-TEAMS WSF.
Ab Ortsverbindungsstraße MARKRÖHLITZ-HENNE Richtung Heimat endlich wieder Rückenwind.
Alle anderen Feldwege die noch naturbelassen sind, sind sehr schlecht befahrbar. Dies wird sich in der nächsten Zeit auch nicht ändern. Die 6 Tagevorschau sagt Regen ab Freitag bis Sonntag voraus.
Da wird wahrscheinlich aus meiner Tour am Sonnabend Richtung GOSECK- GROßJENA-KLEINJENA-ToteTäler FREYBURG nichts werden .


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
war heute auf Trailsuche im Bereich Unstruttal, zw. KLEINJENA-GROSSWILSDORF-BALGSTÄDT-FREYBURG-NEUE GÖHLE.
bin auch fündig geworden. Am Ende des Höhenzuges nördlich GROSSWILSDORF am Ende des ehemaligen Sperrgebietes brfinden sich schöne Trails mit rasanten Abfahrten bis kurz vor BALGSTÄDT.
Von BALGSTÄDT an der Waldkante weiter Richtung osten nach FREYBURG.
Dann durch FREYBURG durch bis zum Fuße der NEUEN GÖHLE. Ab hier ebenfalls ein schöner Trail bergauf.
Die Wege und Trails waren alle gut befahrbar , bis auf ein paar Stellen im Bereich Höhe 239,2 bis Abzweig zum Fernmeldemast oberhalb NISSMITZ.
Werde, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, diese Tour an einem der nächsten Wochenenden ins LMB stellen. Start wäre dann MERSEBURG mit Zwischenhalt SÜDFELDSEE Jachthafen.

alle Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/15894


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich heute ja nicht fahren, da der Wetterbericht von gestern Regen satt angesagt hatte.
Als ich heute früh aus dem Fenster sah und kein Regen in Sicht war, sondern nur orkanartiger Wind aus dem westen, wurde Andi65 informiert, das ich mich zum Treffpunkt an den Südfeldsee begebe .
Überpünktlich um 09:50 trafen sich Udo1 und Andi65 am Jachthafen des Südfeldsees zum gemeinsamen Ausritt. Es ging auf dem Jakobspilgerweg nach ROßBACH und von dort hoch zum LUFTSCHIFF über PETTSTÄDT.
Teilweise dort oben Windböen, die die Geschwindigkeit auf 9 km/h abgesenkt haben.
Ein Stück den Fürstenweg oder Pilgerweg Richtung westen und an der 3. oder 4.Windkraftanlage 90° nach Süden durch MARKRÖHLITZ hoch nach GOSECK zum Sonnenobservatorium.



Im Hintergrund die Kreisgrabenanlage oder auch Sonnenobservatorium genannt.
Von hier ging es weiter westwärts teilweise auf der geplanten olympischen MTB-Strecke, wenn Leipzig 2012 die Spiele bekommen hätte.
Durch das Waldstück oberhalb des "steinernden Bilderbuches" an der Unstrut bis zur Unstrut.



Auf den Unstrutradweg weiter bis FREYBURG. FREYBURG nördlich durchfahren und die B180 überquert. Weiter nördlich bis zum Rand der NEUEN GÖHLE ehemals Weinberge. Ab hier 90° nach osten am Fuße der ehemaligen Weinberge weiter bis zum Einstieg Hohlweg durch die NEUE GÖHLE.



Hohlweg durch die NEUE GÖHLE.
endlich mal kein Gegenwind



Umfahrung von quer zum Trail liegenden Bäumen.
die einzige Stelle, wo ein durchfahren auf Grund zu geringer Höhe nicht möglich war
Oben angekommen teilweise weiter auf den Göhlerundweg bis nach EBERSRODA. Ab hier wieder weiter auf den Göhlerundweg bis BRANDERODA. Jetzt im Windschatten erste Rast für zwei Riegel .
Mit Rückenwind ging es weiter ostwärts über die MÜCHELHÖHE mit rasanter Abfahrt 52 km/h  bis SCHORTAU. Hier weiter am rechten Ufer der LEIHA bis zur Halde Braunsbedra. Halde überwunden, noch ein paar Höhenmeter gefahren,
mit rasanter Abfahrt bis zum Südfeldsee. Hier Tour zu Ende.
Trotz Regenvorhersage herrliches warmes Bikerwetter, hätte heute durchaus in kurzer Hose fahren können . Kein Tropfen Regen auf der ganzen Tour und wie mir Andi65 eben postete 755 HHM
Andi es hat mir wie immer Spaß gemacht.
Im Anhang das Overlay.
Vielleicht fährt ja demnächst der eine oder andere aus dem Forum bei unseren Touren mit. Wir würden uns auf jedenfall freuen .
Noch eine schönes Wochenende allen Bikern, bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## andi65 (19. Januar 2008)

Das war wieder eine wunderbare Tour mit 755 Höhenmetern  .
Na ja ein bisschen derb windig   war es schon, die Hauptsache es ist trocken von oben, doch Petrus hatte erbarmen mit uns   , dass wir uns nicht die Regeklamotten überziehen mussten  .
Wenn es nicht so geblasen hätte und es 5° wärmer gewesen wäre hätten wir endlich wieder in kurzer Hose und kurzem Trikot fahren können.

Es waren wieder viele neue Wege für mich dabei  . Keine Ahnung wo Udo die her hat?

Im Anhang das Höhenprofil und der Track um nachfahren.






Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
nach den Touren der letzten Woche, habe ich mich heute mal erholt , um fitt zu sein für die kommende Woche . Die morgige Tour soll durch die Auenlandschaft von Weiße Elster und Lupe Richtung LEIPZIG gehen. In der DOMHOLZSCHÄNKE ein Gosebier trinken . Zurück wahrscheinlich am Saale-Elster-Kanal. Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2008)

Nach dem ich mich gestern ein wenig ausgeruht habe, habe ich heute die Woche mit Rückenwind begonnen .
Als ich aus dem Fenster sah und mein Windrichtungsanzeiger mir die aktuelle Windrichtung und Windstärke signalisierte,



wie man hier sehen kann, entschloß ich mich heute die Woche mit Rückenwind zu beginnen. Die Tour ging durch die Elster/Lupeaue bis kurz vor LEIPZIG BÖHLITZ-EHRENBERG zur DOMHOLZSCHÄNKE ein Gosebier probieren.



Ich kann euch sagen, ein lecker Bierchen, trinkt man in der Regel nicht pur, sondern mit Waldmeister oder Himbeersirup. Ich kann mit Himbeersirup nur empfehlen .
Zurück ging es durch die Auenwälder, immer auf der Suche nach einen Windschatten . Sturm und orkanartige Böen von vorn und von der
Seite. Besonders im Bereich des Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer Sees.
Meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit teilweise nur 9 km/h
Trotzdem eine schöne Tour ohne Regen aber mit 13 WP-Punkte .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

habe vor am Sonntag, den 27.01. eine Tour zur RUDELSBURG duchzuführen, aber nur wenn es nicht regnet .
Strecke siehe nachfolgend:




http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5740
Start wäre Bahnhofsvorplatz in WEISSENFELS.
Startzeit: 09:00 Uhr
Abfahrt Merseburg Bahnhof 08:36 Uhr
Im Anhang das Overlay.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
heute wurde eine Treckingradtour mit zwei Radlern aus dem Merseburger Radverein durchgefÃ¼hrt. Wir trafen uns mit 5 weiteren Radlern aus HALLE in TEUTSCHENTAL.
Die Anfahrt bis zum Treffpunkt war schon alles andere als prikelnd. Wir kÃ¤mpften uns auf Wirtschaftswegen und NebenstraÃen, immer den Windschatten suchend, zum Treffpunkt.
Kurz nach unserem Eintreffen, traf die Gruppe aus Halle ein und wir schlossen uns an. Die Tour sollte Ã¼ber QUERFURT bis in den Ziegelrodaer Forst gehen. Ab Herrmannseck weiter Ã¼ber SCHMON â NIEDERSCHMON- KARSDORF- STEIGRA- LANGENEICHSTÃDT- wir zurÃ¼ck Ã¼ber die ALTE HEERSTRASSE nach MERSEBURG.
Von TEUTSCHENTAL bis zum ersten Halt, ca. 2 km hinter ETZDORF, nur freie FlÃ¤che und orkanartige BÃ¶en von vorn. Beim Halt entschloss sich der TourfÃ¼hrer aus HALLE, auf Grund des sehr starken Windes von vorn, die Tour abzuÃ¤ndern. Wir Merseburger trennten uns dann von der Gruppe und fuhren weiter Richtung OBHAUSEN, derweil die Hallenser Ã¼ber SCHRAPPLAU-SÃSSER SEE wieder nach HALLE fuhren.
Von ASENDORF bis OBHAUSEN wurde der Orkan zu sehendst stÃ¤rker. Teilweise betrug unsere HÃ¶chstgeschwindigkeit 9 km/h, ein Schlenker Richtung StraÃengraben war mehrmals drinn.
Ab OBHAUSEN bis NEMSDORF/GÃHRENDORF hatten wir den Orkan von der Seite.
Ich schÃ¤tze 10Â° SchrÃ¤glage zum Wind. Wir fuhren fast Schlangenlinien. Ab NEMSDORF/GÃHRENDORF dann endlich RÃ¼ckenwind, der uns entspannt zurÃ¼ckfahren lieÃ.
Immerhin hatten wir am Ende immerhin noch eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von rund von 16 km/h.
Die Tour hat trotz heftigen Orkan in der ersten HÃ¤lfte SpaÃ gemacht, Sonne hatten wir satt und die Temperaturen waren angenehm.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
war heute mit Andi65 auf großer Tour. Wir trafen uns wie gewohnt am Jachthafen SÜDFELDSEE um 10:00 Uhr. Die Tour führte uns heute nach ZSCHEIPLITZ, Burgenlandkreis. 
Vom SÜDFELDSEE ging es an der südlichen Grenze der Ortschaft BEDRA über SCHORTAU und die MÜCHELHÖHE bis zum Göhlerundweg 400 m östlich BRANDERODA. Hier folgten wir den roten X-Weg bis Höhe westlichen Ortsausgang. Über die Höhe 194,7 ging es weiter westwärts bis nördliche Begrenzung NEUE GÖHLE. Die Wege waren feucht, aber noch befahrbar, wenig Matsch.
Die NEUE GÖHLE durchquerten wir in südwestlicher Richtung bis westlichen Ausgang,



wo wir die B180 überquerten und auf der Zufahrtsstraße zum Steinbruch westwärts weiterfuhren. Nach der Einfahrt zum Steinbruch wurde der Weg auf ca. 200m matschig, viele Wasserpfützen.
Ca. 1000m nach der B180 befindet sich das Sühnekreuz.



_Der Sage nach soll hier Anfang Februar der sächsische Pfalzgraf Friedrich der III durch 2 Ritter gemeuchelt worden sein. Seine Gemahlin Adelheid hatte einen Auftragsmord erteilt, damit sie in Ruhe mit ihren Geliebten Ludwig der Springer, den späteren Erbauer der NEUENBURG, zusammenleben konnte. Heute erinnert dieser aus dem 14. Jahrhundert stammende Stein an diesen Auftragsmord._ 
Weiter ging es auf einen regionalen Wanderweg zum Magdstein, unweit der Stelle des Meuchelmordes gelegen.



_Der Sage nach erfuhr die gute Magd von diesem Mordkomplott und wollte, wie es sich für eine gute Magd geziemt, ihren Herrn warnen, der befand sich just zur gleichen Zeit in dieser Gegend zur Jagd. Nach schnellen Lauf soll sie an dieser Stelle zusammengebrochen und verstorben sein. Zur Erinnerung an diese treue Magd wurde der Stein errichtet._
Vom Magdstein ging es weiter auf den Wanderweg nach ZSCHEIPLITZ zur Kanone.



Von hier hat man einen herrlichen Blick durch das Unstruttal auf FREYBURG.
Ab ZSCHEIPLITZ ging es zur ZEDDENBACHMÜHLE, dort über die Unstrut
die ordentlich gefüllt ist, weiter in Richtung FREYBURG und weiter auf den Unstrut- Radweg bis GROß-JENA. In GROß-JENA, ca. 400m hinter der Kirche geht ein Feldweg Richtung südost den Hügel hinnauf, den folgten wir bis zum Uhrengedenkstein, der sich an der nördlichen Waldkante ca. 400m vor der L207 befindet.







Im Jahre MCMXCIII wurde hier  für eine Armbanduhr, die durch die Saale weggespült wurde ein Gedenkstein aufgestellt. (Mus wohl eine ROLEX gewesen sein) 
Auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit ging es dann über MARKRÖHLITZ und LUFTSCHIFF wieder in Richtung ROßBACH auf den Pilgerweg bis zum Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour zum SÜDFELDSEE.
Alles in allem wieder eine schöne Tour in heimatlichen Gefilden, teils bei Sonne und teilweise trüben Wetter. Für den Winterpokal hat es sich mit 18 Punkten auch noch gelohnt .

Im Anhang das Overlay zur Strecke.


----------



## andi65 (29. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich hatte ich für meinen freien Tag nur eine gemütliche Runde um den Geiseltalsee geplant, aber Udo hatte wie immer eine zündende Idee   und eine passende Tour im GPS-Gerät  .
Bis heute waren mir das Sühnekreuz, der Magdstein und der Uhrengedenkstein völlig unbekannt.
Es war wieder eine super Tour   bei fast frühlingshaften Temperaturen .

Danke Udo  , bis zur nächsten Tour.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ich mir nach der heutigen Tour erst einmal ein Bier von hier (Apoldaer Spezial) 
genehmigt habe ein kurzer Tourbericht von der heutigen Rudelsburgtour.
Es waren mit dabei:
Udo @ Udo1 aus Merseburg
Markus aus Merseburg
Daniel @GTdanni aus Vechta
Andreas @ Andi65 aus Weißenfels.
Wir trafen uns um 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhofsvorplatz in WEISSENFELS. Alle waren pünktlich 
und so konnten wir unserer Tour bei Sonne pur sofort antreten.
Es ging durch WSF Richtung LANGENDORF weiter auf der ALTEN SALZSTRASSE bis nach GRÖBITZ.


 


Ab GRÖBITZ ging es weiter durch das NAUTSCHKETAL 



bis GIEKAU. Ab hier weiter über MERTENDORF den MÜHLENWANDERWEG entlang.





 



hier musste sich Daniel erst einmal seiner Unterbekleidung entledigen, wären wir auf Markus warteten, 
der sein Rad mal schnell auf den Kopf, für eine Inspektion, gestellt hatte. 



Kurz vor NEUJANISRODA hätte eigentlich ein Weg sein müssen, nun ja wir suchten uns einen neuen. 
Ab NEU FLÄMMINGEN ging es nur noch westwärts, mit ein zwei Sackgassen. Im Wald westlich von KUKULAU vermissten wir auf einmal den Andi65. Da er aber stolzer Besitzer eines GARMIN ist fand er uns in der Gaststätte auf der RUDELSBURG wieder .



Blick zur RUDELSBURG.



Macht unser GTdanni nicht eine gute Figur, die Blicke hat er zumindest kurzzeitig auf sich gezogen .
Blick ins SAALETAL von der RUDELSBURG.
Nachdem wir uns gestärkt hatten ging es auf den Saaleradweg bis zur Hennebrücke und ab dort weiter bis Ortseingang EULAU.
Ab Ortseingang EULAU ging es 90° nach Nordwest den Berg hoch, um bis WSF noch einen Trail mit Bergabfahrt mitzunehmen. (Schlamm ohne Ende) 






Endlich geschafft. 
Über GOSECK ging es dann wieder auf den Saaleradweg bis nach WSF zurück.
hier einige Daten:



Rot meine Trackaufzeichnung und Blau mit dem kurzen Alleingang über FREIRODA die Aufzeichnung von andi65.
Ich hatte 4232 kcal verbrannt auf der Tour mit einem Durchschnittspuls von 113.
Es waren so ungefähr 922 HHM, der Andreas hatte etwas mehr 1190 HHM. Die Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr .
Die Strecke war ungefähr 77 km lang. Meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit betrug 13,5 km/h.
Die Tour mit meinen netten Mitfahrern hat wie immer Spaß gemacht, die Bemerkungen über den Schlamm habe ich, wie immer, überhört. Allen eine schöne Arbeitswoche, bis zur nächsten Tour .


----------



## andi65 (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo Udo, Danni und Markus, es war schön mit euch heute wieder unterwegs gewesen zu sein .
Da wir sehr modderate  Verhältnisse hatten, mußte ich erst mal wieder zu mir finden. Au, war ich heute knülle , das sieht man auch an meinen etwas entgleisten Gesichtszügen (nicht vom Alkohol) auf der Rudelsburg.
Schade, daß ich mich trotz GPS mit der Route verhauen und ich somit den ganzen Zeitplan durcheinander gebracht habe .
Trotz allen, für mich war es wieder eine schöne Tour  und es hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht .
Also, bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Andreas,


andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, Danni und Markus, es war schön mit euch heute wieder unterwegs gewesen zu sein .
> Da wir sehr modderate Verhältnisse hatten, mußte ich erst mal wieder zu mir finden. Au, war ich heute knülle , das sieht man auch an meinen etwas entgleisten Gesichtszügen (nicht vom Alkohol) auf der Rudelsburg.
> Schade, daß ich mich trotz GPS mit der Route verhauen und ich somit den ganzen Zeitplan durcheinander gebracht habe .
> Trotz allen, für mich war es wieder eine schöne Tour und es hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht .
> ...


also, ich muss schon sagen, das Du Dich wacker geschlagen hast und was den Zeitplan angeht, solange wir nicht im dunkeln ankommen, liegen wir immer im Zeitplan .


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
war heute mal zum Rosenmontagszug in MERSEBURG. Ich wollte einmal sehen, wie die südlichen Sachsen-Anhaltiner den Karnevall so feiern. Da ich ja einige Jahre im Rheinland zugebracht habe, war ich natürlich etwas verwöhnt.



Also um es vorweg zunehmen, der Rosenmontagszug war klein und an die hiesige Stimmungsmusik musste man sich erst gewöhnen . Leider keine Kapelle im Umzug .  Alle Tewilnehmer haben sich die größte Mühe gemacht ihre Wagen zu gestalten und den Merseburgern die Karnevallsstimmung rüber zu bringen. So ungefähr an die 13 Wagen einschließlich der am Schluß fahrenden beiden Kehrmaschinen. 
Hier einige Radlerimpressionen vom Umzug:







Auch der hiesige Radladen ließ es sich nehmen im Umzug mitzumachen.



In diesem Sinne mit einem dreifachen: 

MERSEBURG HELAU  
Biker in Merseburg und Umgebung HELAU  
MERSEBURG HELAU  

geht die Session wieder einmal zu Ende .


----------



## GTdanni (4. Februar 2008)

Auch ich fand die Tour am Sonntag Klasse. 

Da hat wirklich alles gepasst, ich war nach 93km auch froh zu Hause zu sein.  

Und zeitlich hat doch wirklich alles gepasst, der Kurze Abstecher von Andi war ja nun wirklich nicht schlimm.  

Und das wir (fast) ohne Panne durch den Matsch gekommen sind ist auch prima. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.  

Cu danni


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

die Grillsaison wird eröffnet!!!!! 
Wer kommt mit zu einer Grillsaisoneröffnungstour nach STÖBNITZ- Aussichtsturm.
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5804

*Treffpunkt siehe nachfolgend: (Merseburg Parkplatz Luftfahrtmuseum)*


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
am 16.03.08 findet eine Tour zur Langeneichstädter Warte statt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5808
Durchführender ist das White-Rock-Tourenteam WEISSENFELS.
Start:                        Bahnhofsvorplatz Bahnhof WEISSENFELS
Startzeit:                  09:00 Uhr
Ziel:                          Langeneichstädter Warte
Länge:                      ca. 80 km
Höhenmeter:             ca. 500 HHM
Schwierigkeit:            leicht
Zeit in Bewegung:      ca. 5 Std
Gesamtzeit:              ca. 6,5 Std

*Strecke:*
WSF- SÜDFELDSEE- GEISELTALSEERADWEG- MÜCHELN- ST.MICHELN- MÜCHELNER FORST- OECHLITZER GRUND- OECHLITZ- LANGENEICHSTÄDTER GRUND- LANGENEICHSTÄDT- GRAB DER DOLMENGÖTTIN/ LANGENEICHSTÄDTER WARTE  WÜNSCH- OBERKLOBIKAU- KLOBIKAUER HALDE- FRANKLEBEN- SÜDFELDSEE- WSF
(Die Strecke kann je nach Witterung jederzeit verkürzt werden)



 
*Es besteht Helmpflicht!!!!!!!!*


----------



## andi65 (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo Udo, Hallo Danni,

da bin ich ja schon mal beruhigt, dass ihr meinen kurzen Alleingang nicht übel genommen habt.
Ich hatte mir für alle fälle meine B&M in den Rucksack gelegt.
Jedenfalls werde ich noch ein wenig an meiner Kondition feilen.

Zum Angrillen komme ich gerne mit Udo  .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Andi,


andi65 schrieb:


> ..... Jedenfalls werde ich noch ein wenig an meiner Kondition feilen.
> Zum Angrillen komme ich gerne mit Udo  .
> Gruß Andreas


dann müssen wir schnell noch ein paar Touren durchführen .
Schön das Du mit zur Eröffnung der Grillsaison mitkommen willst, trage Dich einfach hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5804 im LMB ein .


----------



## andi65 (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Udo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> 
> dann müssen wir schnell noch ein paar Touren durchführen .



gerne Udo, ich bin mit dabei  



Udo1 schrieb:


> Schön das Du mit zur Eröffnung der Grillsaison mitkommen willst, trage Dich einfach hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5804 im LMB ein .



Ist schon geschehen 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von der heutigen Straßenbahnkurzfahrkarten Beschaffungstour nach Leipzig. 
Pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr trafen sich zur Tour, diesmal mit Treckingrädern, 
*Hardy* aus Merseburg vom Merseburger Radverein,
*Erich* aus Freiimfelde vom Merseburger Radverein und
*Udo @ udo1* aus Merseburg an der Kreuzung B91-Freiimfelde.
Das Wetter wahr angenehm warm, aber etwas bewölkt. Zügig ging es über SCHKOPAU und KOLLENBEY zum Lupedamm. Den Damm folgten wir bis zur Brücke über die Lupe nördlich BURGLIEBENAU. Bis zur Brücke war der Damm stark durch Fahrzeuge teilweise zerfahren und schlammig . Ab BURGLIEBENAU folgten wir den Elsterradweg bis kurz hinter der BAB A9. 



Hier kurze Pause Brücke über die WEIßE ELSTER hinter der BAB A9.
Ab hier fuhren wir auf den Radweg Äußerer Ring weiter durch den Auenwald bis zur DOMHOLZSCHÄNKE. Von dort ging ees weiter in östlicher Richtung über das Forsthaus bis nach GUNDORF. Hier merkte ich in der Kurve ein ausbrechen meines Hinterrades. Die Luft wurde immer weniger und wir mussten den ersten ungeplanten Halt zwecks Schlauchwechsel einlegen . Meine Mitfahrer munterten mich mit Sprüchen, wie "hätteste einen unplattbaren Reifen wäre dir dies nicht passiert". Nun ja mein Racing Ralf hat dafür aber mehr Profil als der Unplattbare von Schwalbe. Für die Zukunft werde ich mir aber doch überlegen so einen, zu mindestens hinten, aufzuziehen . Aber Dank der tatkräftigen Hilfe beim pumpen durch meine Mitfahrer war der Aufenthalt noch ziemlich kurz geblieben . Jedenfalls in BÖHLITZ-EHRENBERG wurden wir dann fündig und fanden eine Straßenbahnhaltestelle mit einen Fahrkartenautomat, der auch funktionierte . Ab BÖHLITZ-EHRENBERG wandten wir uns nach Süden zum ELSTER-SAALE-KANAL und fuhren weiter in Richtung KARL-HEINE-KANAL und am Kanal bis nach PLAGWITZ am Ende des Elsterbeckens folgten wir den Lauf der PLEIßE nach Süden. Die Wege durch den Auenwald waren trotz Feuchtigkeit alle gut befahrbar. In MARKLEEBERG WEST stießen wir auf das Nordufer des COSBUDENER STAUSEES. Den umrundeten wir bis zum Aussichtturm und bogen dann westwärts zum Stausee BÖSDORF ab. Südlich von KNAUTDORF überquerten wir die WEIßE ELSTER um auf der linken Seite die Fahrt bis KNAUTNAUNDORF fortzusetzen. Ab KLEINSCHKORLOPP ging es nach Norden bis nach KULKWITZ, wo erst einmal eine Stärkungsrast eingelegt wurde. 



Ab hier folgten wir wieder den Äußerern Ring. Von MAKRANSTÄDT ging es über GROßLEHNA- KÖTZSCHAU- FRIEDENSDORF- TREBNITZ- nach MERSEBURG. 
Nachfolgend die Strecke:









Die Fahrt hat mir und sicher auch meinen beiden Begleitern viel Spaß bereitet.
Am Ende hatten wir rund 103 km auf dem Tacho bei einem Schnitt von ca. 18,5 km/h. Für mich waren es für diese Tour immerhin noch 23 WP-Punkte im Winterpokal.

Meinen beiden Begleitern wünsche ich für die kommende Woche einen angenehmen Urlaub, es hat mit Spaß gemacht mit Euch zu fahren , bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wer Lust hat und morgen etwas früher als für einen Sonntag üblich aufsteht   kann ja mit mir zu einer kleinen Geiseltalseerunde mitkommen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5681

Bei mir gehts diesmal nur bis maximal 12:30 Uhr , da muss ich wieder in Merseburg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ich gestern mit den White-Rock-Tourenteam WSF in Leipzig zum Bierseminar im Bayrischen Bahnhof war, hatte ich heute morgen nicht so richtig Lust verspürt zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt 09:30 Uhr Südfeldsee zu radeln. Jedenfalls wie immer überpünktlich traf ich mich mit Andi65 zur Vormittagstour über die Halden und um den Geiseltalsee.
Als erstes ging es über die Halde Großkayna.



Weg auf den Kamm der Halde zur Treppenabfahrt.
Von hier ging es gleich zügig zur nächsten Halde, 100 m nördlich Südfeldsee.



Hoch mit Hindernissen wie zu sehen ist um auf der Höhe gleich nach westen auf einen Singletrail abzubiegen.



Der Trail ist einigermaßen fahrbar, wenn mann auf die zwei, drei quer liegenden Baumstämme keinen großen Wert legt.



Nach Überwindung der Halde ging es zur Braunsbedraer Halde. Über die Halde nach Westen und dann am westlichen Abhang auf einen Trail wieder runter zum Rundweg Geiseltalsee in Richtung Neumark.



Hier der Weg mit anschließenden Trail runter von der Halde.
Weiter führte uns der Weg zur Pumpstation Neumark. Es wird kein Wasser mehr aus dem Franklebener Bereich in den Müchelner Bereich gepumt.



An dieser Stelle wird das Wasser den Weg wahrscheinlich April/Mai überspülen. Es fehlt rund 1,5 m bis zur Überflutung. Wir fuhren weiter Richtung Norden, mussten aber auf Grund verbreiteter Reifen umdrehen.



Wie mann auf diesem Bild unschwer erkennen kann. Dieser Abschnitt ist auf jeden Fall nichts für Eisdielenfahrer. Also wieder zurück bis Neumark und die Reifen frei gefahren. 



Am Aussichtspunkt wurde erst einmal zwecks Wärme eine kurze Entkleidungsrast eingelegt. Man hätte heute durchaus mit kurzen Hosen fahren können. 
Am unteren Rundweg ging es über Stöbnitz und Anstieg Weinberg auf den Radweg zur alten Heerstraße. Ca. 1000m hinter dem Anstieg, gleich neben den Radweg, hat man die Klobikauer Halde zur neuen Müllhalde gemacht. Ein riesiger neuer Müllberg verschandelt die Landschaft . Es muss immer noch Mitbürger geben die mit einer kriminellen Energie ihren Müll in den Wald verbringen, sind garantiert nicht die ärmsten, denn hintragen würde dies wohl niemand. 
Weiter ging es auf der Alten Heerstraße bis hinter die A38 wo wir die Tour beendeten und jeder nach Hause fuhr.
Es hat wieder einmal echt viel Spaß gemacht durch Matsch und Schlamm zu fahren. Mir und Andreas sicherlich auch hat die Tour wieder einmal gefallen. 
Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## andi65 (11. Februar 2008)

Ja Udo, das war wieder eine prima Tour  bei super Wetter . Mir hat es trotz Fangopackung wieder einmal sehr gut gefallen . Manch einer bezahlt sehr viel Geld für so eine Packung, aber mein Rad und ich bekam sie für umsonst .
Nach einer kurzen Badestunde waren wir beide wieder im Ursprungszustand .
Also, dann bis zur nächsten Tour .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wer kommt mit zum Angrillen 20.02. am Südfeldsee. Andi65 hat nachstehende Tour ins LMB gestellt  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5867

Ich habe mich schon angemeldet . Wer von Merseburg mit hinfahren möchte, ich starte um 17:30 Uhr ab Parkplatz Luftfahrtmuseum. Licht nicht vergessen  für die anschließende Runde um den Südfeldsee und wieder zurück nach Merseburg.


----------



## andi65 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
habe für den 20.02.08 eine kleine Nachtfahrt mit Angrillen ins LMB gestellt. 
Treffpunkt wäre 18:30 Uhr Südfeldsee am Jachthafen Nordufer.
Es sollte natürlich nicht regnen.
Eventueller Bedarf an Roster, Steak und Brötchen ist bitte bis spätestes 18.02. vorher bei mir anzumelden, oder selbst ist der Mann oder die Frau.
Getränke sind bitte mitzubringen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5867

Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
der Tourenplan vom White-Rock-Tourenteam WEISSENFELS 2008 steht und ist hier zu finden:
http://www.zweirad-riese.de/tourenteam/html/tourenplan_2004.html


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
war gestern Nachmittag zu einer kleinen Runde, mit ein paar Umwegen, über die Halde BLÖSIEN und KLOBIKAUER HALDE um den Geiseltalsee unterwegs.
Auf der Halde BLÖSIEN machte ich einen Abstecher zum Osthang Beobachtungsbunker.


 

 


Von hier ging es weiter über die Halde zur KLOBIKAUER HALDE. Als ich fast am Ende der Verlängerung der ALTEN HEERSTRAßE im Waldstück war traute ich meinen Augen kaum. Neben den Rad und Wanderweg SALZSTRAßE wurde durch "umweltbewußte Mitbürger" in Anführungsstrichen  eine neue Müllhalde eröffnet.
Es kann noch nicht sehr lange her sein, mit der illegalen Müllverkippung. Der oder die Mitbürger verfügen auf Grund der abgelegenen Stelle mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit über einen fahrbaren Untersatz. Zu Fuß bringt keiner den Müll bis dorthin.
Weiter ging es über STÖBNITZ und MARINA MÜCHELN zum geologischen Aufschluß kurz vor NEUMARK.


 Kann ich nur empfehlen einmal einen Abstecher dorthin zu machen. Am Westhang der BRAUNSBEDRAER HALDE ging es auf einen Trail wieder hoch. Bei den letzten 7 m war tragen des Rades angesagt. Von oben hat man einen herrlichen Ausblick Richtung MERSEBURG-HALLE . Die Abfahrt bis zum Rundweg war das beste Teilstück auf dieser Tour . Am Flußbett der LEIHA ist man gerade dabei die Brücke für den Rad und Wanderweg zu montieren. In nicht allzu ferner Zukunft wird der Radweg von FRANKLEBEN bis NEUMARK wieder aus beiden Richtungen befahrbar sein.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
habe für Sonnabend, den 16.02. ab WEISSENFELS einen Rundkurs ins LMB gestellt . Wer Lust hat etwas früher als normal aufzustehen kann ja mitkommen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5890

Treffpunkt hier:


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
heute wieder ein kleiner Tourbericht von meinen kurzen Nachmittagsausritt Richtung "SCHMONER HÄNGE"
Start war 12:22 Uhr vom Merseburg AIRPARK. Es ging auf der ALTEN HEERSTRAßE bis nach OBERKLOBIKAU, um dann den Lauf der Schwarzeiche zu folgen bis WÜNSCH. Von WÜNSCH weiter über LANGENEICHSTÄDT 


 _(Langeneichstädt hat seine Bockwindmühle wieder mit Flügel versehen, die drehen sich aber leider nicht)_
parallel zur Burgenlandbahn auf unbefestigten Weg bis BARNSTÄDT. Am südlichen Ortsausgang auf Feldweg westwärts bis zur Kante Unstruttal oder auch SCHMONER HÄNGE genannt. An der Kante ging es hart nach Süden, Ziel war STEIGRA. Die Wege waren sehr mit Gras zugewachsen, Wiese.



_(Blick ins Unstruttal Richtung KLEINEICHSTÄDT)_



_(Blick in Richtung NEBRA)_
Die Fahrt ging weiter immer an der Kante entlang, bis der Weg in einer Kurve vor einem Feld endete. 
Übers Feld wollte ich nicht noch zu matschig, also rund 60m steil den Hang runter fahren und schieben, kein Weg dafür aber sehr stachlige Büsche. Unten angekommen, Rad tragen und schieben 60 m wieder hoch. Puls am Anschlag und dicken Hals .



_(hier ging es runter sieht auf dem Foto eher harmlos aus war es aber nicht.
 )_



_(und auf der Gegenseite wieder hoch )_
Oben angekommen, Vorderrad platt. Also Schlauch raus, Reifen gewendet und nach Gegenständen gesucht, fündig geworden, 2 Dornen auf 5 cm haben den Schlauch zerstochen. Gut das ich meine Zange dabei hatte .
Weiter ging es nach STEIGRA zur Trojaburg. Hier befindet sich eines der wenigen uralten Rasenlabyrinte Deutschlands.



Auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit entschloß ich mich dann über JÜDENDORF und LANGENEICHSTÄDT wieder nach Merseburg zurück zufahren. 
Die Tour hat Spaß gemacht und ist durchaus zu empfehlen. Der Blick über das Unstruttal ist einfach, zumindestens bei schönem Wetter, ein Genuß.



_(hier der Streckenausschnitt mit dem nicht fahrbaren Teilstück)_

Da sich mein Mitfahrer heute krank gemeldet hat, werde ich die morgige Tour von WSF nach GROSSWILLSDORF verschieben. Andi gute Besserung .


----------



## andi65 (16. Februar 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da sich mein Mitfahrer heute krank gemeldet hat, werde ich die morgige Tour von WSF nach GROSSWILLSDORF verschieben. Andi gute Besserung .



Danke Udo  . Leider habe ich eine schöne Tour mit dir verpasst  , und muss bei so einem schönen Wetter im Bett liegen .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo Andi,


andi65 schrieb:


> Danke Udo  . Leider habe ich eine schöne Tour mit dir verpasst  , und muss bei so einem schönen Wetter im Bett liegen .
> 
> Gruß Andreas


werde erst einmal wieder Gesund .
War heute ein wenig über die Halde Blösien und Klobikauer Halde unterwegs. In STÖBNITZ zum Glühwein gefahren und dann weiter durch MÜCHELN Richtung ST. ULRICH auf den Naturlehrpfad weiter in Richtung ST. MICHELN Kalkberg. Hier ging es auf neuen Weg durch das HESSELTAL im MÜCHELHOLZ, ein schöner Weg. Im HESSELTAL gibt es viele alte wahrscheinlich ehemalige Stollen, wo früher einmal Kalk abgebaut wurde. Die Eingänge sind verschlossen worden bis auf etliche Fluglöcher für die dort heimischen Fledermäuse die dort überwintern.
Es sind die Arten
_Kleine Hufeisennase (Rhinolophus hipposideros), _
_Mausohr (Myotis myotis), _
_Zwergfledermaus (Pipistrellus pipistrellus), _
_Braunes Langohr (Plecotus auritus) und _
_Mopsfledermaus (Barbastella barbastellus)_
nur einmal am Rande erwähnt__ 
Immerhin noch 16 Punkte für den Winterpokal zustande gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
für alle Leser dieser Seite  mein kurzer Tourbericht von heute.
Meinen Start habe ich heute auf 10:20 Uhr verlegt, war mir doch etwas zu kalt . Nachdem ich die Wetterfahne des Kraftwerkes SCHKOPAU gesehen habe, entschloß ich mich für die allgemeine Richtung Nordwest, also in Richtung Tagebau AMMENDORF. Kurz vor SCHAFSTÄDT (400m davor), als mir der eisige Westwind ins Gesicht blies , änderte ich meine Tour und fuhr über die Feldwege Richtung Süden nach OBERKLOBIKAU. Hier schaute ich an der Halde, ob die illegale Müllentsorgung unserer Mitbürger noch vorhanden war, befindet sich gleich neben den Geiseltalrundweg. Ist noch nicht entfernt worden . Weiter ging es nach STÖBNITZ auf einen Glühwein, hat lecker geschmeckt . Von hier ging es weiter zum nächsten Umweltfrevelpunkt, der Halde südlich BRAUNSDORF gelegen, grenzt fast an den Südfeldsee. Oben, rund um den Feuerlöschteich, Müll an mehreren Stellen und der Teich nicht mehr gesichert . Weiter ging es über den Runstedter See und FRANKLEBEN zurück an den heimischen PC um eine Mail mit Kartenausschnit, Koordinate und Beweisfoto an die Stadtverwaltung BRAUNSBEDRA und BAD LAUCHSTÄDT zu senden, in der Hoffnung, das sich in den nächsten Tagen etwas bewegt . Auf jeden Fall werde ich in geraumer Zeit prüfen, ob sich etwas getan hat.
Allen Bikern eine schöne Woche, es soll nicht regnen .


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
heute war ein super Wetter mit leichten Westwind, ideal für ein WP-Tour Richtung Westen. Es ging über Feld und Wiesenwege von Merseburg über Milzau- Bad Lauchstädt bis kurz vor Schafstädt. Die Wege sind alle abgetrocknet . Kurz vor Schafstädt ging es über die Brücke der A38 weiter Richtung Steuden. Eine Fahrbahn der A38 ist schon bis auf Höhe Schafstädt betoniert. In Steuden kurzer Zwischenstopp beim Hühnerhof meines Vertrauens und zurück über die Feldwege nach Oberklobikau zur Halde.
Immerhin sind bei der Tour 14 WP-Punkte zusammengekommen. 

Morgen gehts zu Andi65 Nachtfahrt, zum Südfeldsee, mit anschließendem Angrillen , wird sicherlich ein schöne Tour werden, jedenfalls die Akkus sind schon aufgeladen. Abfahrt AIRPARK Merseburg ist um 17:30 Uhr.
Treffpunkt hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5867


----------



## andi65 (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem es mich pünktlich zum Wochenende auf die Bretter gehauen hat , bin ich heute wieder mal in die Pedale gestiegen .
Früh erst mal schnell mal Schaltzüge und Hüllen gewechselt, mit anschließender kleinen Probefahrt.
Nachmittag, bei dem schönen Sonnenschein , hat es mich nicht mehr zu Hause im Sessel gehalten und bin dann noch über Burgwerben und Bäumchen zum Südfeldsee und dort über die Halde Großkayna eine Runde um den See und wieder zurück .

Für morgen zur Nachtfahrt haben sich angemeldet:
Udo1 und zwei weitere Mitfahrer  

Werde mich dementsprechend einrichten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## andi65 (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
unsere Nachtfahrt muss leider etwas verschoben werden , da Petrus scheinbar schlecht gelaunt ist und  es heute leider regnen lässt .
Daher werde ich die für heute geplante Nachtfahrt mit Grillen leider auf einen anderen Zeitpunkt verschieben.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2008)

Alles kar Andreas,


andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> unsere Nachtfahrt muss leider etwas verschoben werden , da Petrus scheinbar schlecht gelaunt ist und es heute leider regnen lässt .
> Daher werde ich die für heute geplante Nachtfahrt mit Grillen leider auf einen anderen Zeitpunkt verschieben.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


da ich ja heute Nachmittag nur ein dünnes Süppchen gegessen habe  und mein Magen jetzt knurrt wie bei einem Bär, muß ich schnell die Mikrowelle aktivieren .
Also dann bis zum Sonntag Treffpunkt AIRPARK zur Tour nach STÖBNITZ zum Angrillen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo Andi,

werde morgen Vormittag bei Dir so um 10:15 Uhr vorbeifahren auf den Weg zum Mechaniker meines vertrauens, zwecks Kettenblatt und Kettenwechsels, sowie drehen des Ritzels auf der Rohloffnabe. Ich denke das ich so gegen 11:30 Uhr bei Riese fertig sein werde. Könnten dann ja noch ne Runde drehen. 
Für meine diesjärigen 2000 km benötige noch 23 km 

Gruß Udo1


----------



## andi65 (20. Februar 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> 
> werde morgen Vormittag bei Dir so um 10:15 Uhr vorbeifahren auf den Weg zum Mechaniker meines vertrauens, zwecks Kettenblatt und Kettenwechsels, sowie drehen des Ritzels auf der Rohloffnabe. Ich denke das ich so gegen 11:30 Uhr bei Riese fertig sein werde. Könnten dann ja noch ne Runde drehen.
> Für meine diesjärigen 2000 km benötige noch 23 km
> ...



Hallo Udo,

wenn dein Mechaniker fertig ist, kannst du ja mal kurz durchrufen und ich mache mich dann für ne Runde fertig. 
Nun ja, mit deinen Kilometern kann ich leider nicht mithalten, aber etwas über 600 habe ich dieses Jahr auch schon geschafft. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ich heute zum Boxenstopp in WSF war, Kette und Kettenblatt wechsel sowie Ritzel gedreht, dabei gleichzeitig noch Ölwechsel an der Rohloff , habe ich kurzerhand für morgen eine kleine Runde ins LMB gestellt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5890

Treffpunkt ist hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4482560&postcount=134

Also wer mit möchte und Zeit hat, ist gerne gesehen.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo Andi,
werde morgen pünktlich am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
hier der heutige Tourbericht für die fleißigen Leser des MTB- Forums, Gäste und Mitglieder .
Die Tour war im LMB eingetragen für heute 10:15 Uhr ab WEISSENFELS eingetragen.
Mitfahrer war *Andi65*.
Ich hatte zum Treffpunkt noch einen schönen Anfahrtsweg, bei grauem Himmel, von Merseburg über den Südfeldsee. Immerhin schaffte ich die Strecke in gut 57 Minuten  und das bei Kantenwind, noch kein Sturm, der kam später. Andi war wie immer super pünktlich und schon mindestens kurz vor 10:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt , sodass gleich nach meinen Eintreffen gestartet werden konnte. Vom Treffpunkt ging es über einer Nebenstraße zum Saaleradweg linksseitig. Über MARKWERBEN und UICHTERITZ ging es bis LOBITZSCH. In der Ortschaft nach Norden bis zum Ortsausgang und dann wieder nach Westen bis unterhalb des IGELSBERG. Hier war eine schöne Bergabfahrt zum Saaleradweg, den wir bis zum GOSECK-Berg folgten. Die Straße hoch und auf den Wanderweg der durch den Schloßhof vom Schloß GOSECK führt, an der Hangkante zum Saaletal weiter. Hier hat man eine herrliche Aussicht ins und über das Saaletal in Richtung LEIßNING und NAUMBURG.


 


_(Im Hintergrund Schloß Goseck)_
Wir folgten weiter den Wanderweg bis zum Sportplatz GOSECK und bogen dann in Richtung MTB-Strecke ab. An der Olympiaabfahrt haben wir unsere Räder doch lieber runter geschoben .



Heil unten angekommen ging es wieder auf den Saaleradweg weiter bis nach EULAU. In EULAU an der Kirche vorbei durch den Wald bis Ortsausgang und dann auf der Straße über die Hennebrücke, um den rechtsseitigen Saaleradweg bis nach ROßBACH weiter zu fahren. In ROßBACH folgten wir den Wanderweg hinter der Kirche.



_(Hier der Wanderweg auf dem man einen herrlichen Blick in das Unstruttal hat, sofern das Wetter mitspielt)_
Rechts neben der Straße Kleinjena - Grosswilsdorf befindet sich ein Waldstück in dem wir einbogen und den Naturlehrpfad bis zur Försterei folgten.
Weiter ging es nördlicher Richtung über den ehemaligen russischen Truppenübungsplatz bis an die Nordgrenze. Auf schönen schmalen Wegen 

 

 ging es dann westwärts mit herrlicher Bergabfahrt zum Finnewanderweg südlich von BALGSTÄDT. Den Finnewanderweg folgten wir bis zum Einstieg in FREYBURG. Auf dem rechten Ufer der Unstrut ging es hoch nach ZSCHEIPLITZ an der Kanone vorbei, den Weg zu den Kalköfen folgend, weiter. Auch hier hat man an der Kante einen sehr schönen Ausblick in das Unstruttal. Die Sonne hat hier auch ein einsehen mit uns und schaute verstohlen aus einem Wolkenloch. Der Wind hatte sich hier oben zum Sturm entwickelt, der mit Macht von südwest kam und uns an den Hang drücken wollte. 






_( bis in die 60 ziger Jahre des vorigen Jahrhunderts wurde der Kalkofen noch genutzt)_
Von hier ging es auf den Wanderweg weiter am, ehemaligen Kloster ZSCHEIPLITZ vorbei zum Bodelschwingh-Denkmal, liegt an der B180 in Richtung QUERFURT auf der rechten Seite im Waldstück kurz vor dem dortigen Steinbruch.



Wir überquerten die B180 und fuhren durch die NEUE GÖHLE bis nach EBERSRODA. Ab hier folgten wir den Göhlerundwanderweg ostwärts bis nach BRANDERODA. Über die MÜCHELHÖHE, bei diesmal prächtigen Sturm von hinten, ging es weiter über SCHORTAU und am Südrand von BRAUNSBEDRA bis zur Halde BRAUNSDORF. Hier machten wir noch einen Abstecher hoch zur Halde. Ich wollte mal sehen wie die Stadt Braunsbedra auf meine Information über die illegale Müllablagerung und der offenen Umzäunung am dortigen Feuerlöschteich reagiert hat. Es ist noch alles beim alten, Gefahr für Leib und Leben besteht immer noch. Nun ja die Verwaltung hat zu mindestens geäußert, das sie den Besitzer darüber informieren will. Von der Halde ging es in rasanter Abfahrt runter zum Parkplatz nördlich Südfeldsee, wo wie die Tour beendeten und jeder wieder nach Hause fuhr.
Hier die Strecke:




Am Ende hatte ich 89 km auf der Uhr bei einem Durchschnittspuls von 98. Na ja wir hatten uns diesmal Zeit gelassen um die Aussichten ein wenig zu genießen, auch wenn das Wetter sehr wolkig und verhangen war. 

Es war wieder mal eine schöne Tour mit Andi65 .

Was mir noch aufgefallen war, da wir diesmal aufmerksam die Wege und Wegeränder beobachtet hatten, in den Ortschaften wird für Sauberkeit gesorgt, am Ortsrand in der Flur sieht es aber teilweise aus wie auf dem Balkan, Müll ohne Ende. Hier gibt es teilweise erheblichen Säuberungsbedarf .
Und zum Schluß möchte ich nochmals an das Angrillen am Sonntag in STÖBNITZ erinnern. Wer mit möchte, ich starte um 13:00 Uhr ab AIRPARK Merseburg.


----------



## smile1210 (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo, hab eben mal eure Berichte gelesen und muss sagen, dass ganze sieht supi aus  
Nicht schlecht!!! Werd jetzt öfter mal hier reinschauen und alles verfolgen...

Grüße smile


----------



## andi65 (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

der Wind war heute schon heftig , lt windfinder.com hatten wir 5bft und ab 15Uhr sogar 7bft . Sozusagen wurden wir mächtig durchgeblasen.
Nun nur noch ein paar Tourdaten von heute. Nach meinem GPS waren es 1165 HHm, bei denen ich 4180 kcal verheizt habe und mein Durchschnittspuls lag bei 135.
Es war wieder eine sehr schöne Tour., hat mir wieder mächtig Spass gemacht. 

Zum Angrillen am Sonntag in Stöbnitz bin ich mit dabei. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo smile,


smile1210 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab eben mal eure Berichte gelesen und muss sagen, dass ganze sieht supi aus
> Nicht schlecht!!! Werd jetzt öfter mal hier reinschauen und alles verfolgen...
> 
> Grüße smile


freut mich, das Dir dieses Thema gefällt .
Vielleicht bist Du ja mal bei der einen oder anderen Tour mit dabei . Einfach mal ins LMB schauen.
Bis demnächst .


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
als ich heute morgen aus dem Fenster sah, lachte mir die Sonne entgegen und spach mit mir: "Hol endlich dein Bike aus dem Keller und fahre eine Runde". Ich folgte sofort und entschloß mich eine Runde um den Geiseltalsee zu fahren. Es ging die alte Heerstraße entlang auf der Salzstraße zur KLOBIKAUER HALDE. Die Stadt BAD LAUCHSTÄDT hat auf meine Information zur illegalen Müllhalde reagiert, der Müll am Radweg SALZSTRAßE ist entfernt worden, Klasse.  Was sagt uns das, schaut aufmerksam die Wegränder an und informiert die entsprechende Verwaltungsgemeinschaft es wird gehandelt, gut so. 
Bis zum Aussichtturm STÖBNITZ ordentliche Sturmböen von vorn und von der Seite.  Ab Aussichtturm ging es Richtung Osten auf die Halbinsel. Der Bereich Einleitung des Wassers von der Franklebener Seite zur Müchelner Seite ist nicht mehr befahrbar. Ich bin dann etwas weiter nördlich ausgewichen und dann auf der neuen geschotterten Strecke bis zum Pumpenhaus NEUMARK weitergefahren. Die Pumpen sind noch abgestellt.
Ab hier ging es weiter auf den Geiseltalrundweg bis zur Halde Braunsbedra Westhang. Am Westhang schlängelt sich ein Singletrail die Halde hoch der, zumindestens von mir, bis auf die letzten 10 m befahrbar ist . Weiter ging es am Westhang nach Süden, wo kurz vor dem Südwesthang, in der Ecke also, der Einstieg zu einem Singletrail befindet. Dieser Trail schlängelt sich ca. 10m unterhalb des oberen Rundweges am Südhang entlang bis zu den Bunkeranlagen.


 

 


Der Trail ist mit dem MTB befahrbar und stellt keine großen Ansprüche an das fahrerische Können, mit Treckingrad zur Not noch befahrbar, wenn kein Straßenprofil auf den Reifen ist . Nur sollte man aufpassen, wenn die kurzen Anstiege gefahren werden, das man dahinter durchaus mit Überraschungen rechnen kann, wie Loch. Also am Ende aufpassen .
Einige querliegende großen Äste habe ich vorsorglich beiseite geräumt .
Alles in allem, war es eine schöne Tour bei Kaiserwetter , was mir zumindestens zeitweise Platz 29 im WP einbrachte .


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
liebe Leser dieses Themas , hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Tour zum Angrillen nach STÖBNITZ, zum InfoStand der Marina MÜCHELN am Aussichtsturm.
Pünktlich 13:00 Uhr, wie immer, wartete schon mein Mitfahrer
*Andi65* am Treffpunkt Airpark MERSEBURG. 



Und ab ging es auf der ALTEN HEERSTRAßE Richtung KLOBIKAUER HALDE. Ich stellte nach den ersten 100 Metern schon fest, dass ich doch wieder mal die falsche Kleidung für diesen Wintertag mit 18°C an hatte . Der Schweiß ran nur so von meiner Stirn, kurze Hose wäre heute passender gewesen. 
Auf halber Strecke zur Halde waren die Vandalen aus dem alten Kreis Merseburg/Querfort wieder einmal am Werk .


 


_( gestern war der Schlagbaum noch geschlossen, heute rausgerissen)_
Weiter ging es auf der Salzstraße und am Geiseltalrundweg zum Aussichtturm nach STÖBNITZ. Hier steppte schon der Bär . Menschen über Menschen mit und ohne Räder, mit langen und kurzen Hosen standen Schlange wie zu DDR Zeiten am Rosterstand , einfach Klasse und die Kids haben ihren Knüppelkuchen hergestellt.






 

 


Auch die Vertreter des Merseburger Radvereins mit ihren Vorsitzenden und ihren Tourführer Norbert waren vertreten.



Wie man hier unschwer sehen kann.
Nach ca 15 minütigen Anstehen in der Schlange gelang es mir einige Roster mein eigen zu nennen, die sehr lecker schmeckten . Nach dem ich mich anschließend einer Kleidungsstücke entledigt hatte setzten wir unserer Fahrt zur Halbinsel fort, um über die Landenge NEUMARK unsere Fahrt in Richtung Westseite BRAUNSBEDRAER HALDE fortzusetzen. Hier zeigte ich Andi den Singletrail am Südhang der Halde.


 

 


Wir folgten dann den Geiseltalrundweg weiter bis nach FRANKLEBEN, nahmen noch einige Treppenstufen bis zur Hauptstraße mit und beendeten dann die Tour.
Es war wieder einmal eine herrliche Tour, bei winterlichen 18°C .
Für mich waren es wieder 11 WP-Punkte auf mein Konto.

alle Bilder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/44109

Ach ja Andi Deine Abfahrt findest Du hier:
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/Qlg1L1X/Weinbergtrail-Stoebnitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> Auf halber Strecke zur Halde waren die Vandalen aus dem alten Kreis Merseburg/Querfort wieder einmal am Werk .
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich auch gesehen und mich gewundert warum da eine Schranke war...bin da ne Stunde vor euch lang, aber dann am Südfeldsee weiter nach WSF und das Rippachtal zurück nach L.E. 
Hätte ich gewusst dass da eine Party in Stöbnitz ist..aber die schicken Bauten zur Marina habe ich wohl gesehen. 
Grüsse


----------



## andi65 (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
das war doch wieder mal eine Klasseidee von Udo mal schnell nach Stöbnitz zum Angrillen.
Leider musste auch ich schwitzend feststellen, dass ich viel zu warm angezogen war. Im Februar 18°C das ist schon was besonderes.
Irgend etwas hat Udo förmlich den Berg hinauf gezogen 




Ehe ich mich versah stand Udo schon in der Schlange 




und versorgte mich gleich mit einer wohlschmeckenden Roster 



Danke Udo 

Eine ordentliche Stärkung für das was dann folgte, ein klasse Singletrail .
An der Halde bin schon so oft vorbeigefahren und hab die Strecke aber nie gesehen??

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
hier noch ein kleine Nachbetrachtung der gestrigen Angrilltour .
Na ja mit rund 158m Steigungen gesamt war die Tour als leicht einzustufen.
In der u.a. Karte ist die Streckenführung durch den Tagebau von der Halbinsel bis NEUMARK wahrscheinlich zur Zeit die idealste Lösung, keine nassen Füße und alles befahrbar .



Im Anhang ist die Strecke nochmals als OVL-Datei hochgeladen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
wie ich eben der Wettervorschau auf Wetter.de entnehme, sieht es für morgen ja eigentlich gut für eine Ausfahrt aus .
Sonne und Wolken bei 10°C und eine Windgeschwindigkeit von 11km/h aus West, nun ja der Wind kommt ja immer aus dem Westen .
Werde morgen mal schnell von MERSEBURG über STEIGRA und die Hahnenberge VITZENBURG in und durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst düsen und dann über QUERFURT wieder zurück nach MERSEBURG.
Falls jemand Urlaub hat und mit möchte, ich starte um 09:00 Uhr vom AIRPARK/MERSEBURG. Strecke ist ungefähr 105 km lang und bei den morgen herrschenden Windverhältnissen möchte ich zwischen 14:00 Uhr und 15:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Torix (28. Februar 2008)

He Hallenser und Merseburger,

bei Euch geht in dem neuem Forum schon richtig die Post ab ))
Wenn die Tage mal etwas länger werden, würde ich mal aus WB anreisen und eine Tour schöne Tour mit Euch machen wollen....
Wir haben in den letzten Tagen vom Jahr 2007 bei uns eine Strecke ausgeschildert: http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tour/view/468/bergwitzsee-runde
Gruß aus dem Osten von Sachen-Anhalt

Torix aus Wittenberg


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Torix,


Torix schrieb:


> He Hallenser und Merseburger,
> 
> bei Euch geht in dem neuem Forum schon richtig die Post ab ))
> Wenn die Tage mal etwas länger werden, würde ich mal aus WB anreisen und eine Tour schöne Tour mit Euch machen wollen....
> ...


bist recht herzlich eingeladen . Einfach mal ins LMB schauen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
und hier, wie schon gestern angekündigt für alle fleißigen Leser dieses Themas , der Bericht der heutigen Tour in den *ZIEGELRODAER FORST*.
*(Bilder können mit Doppelklick vergrößert werden)*
Ganz gut, das ich gestern noch mal in den Keller geschaut habe, mein Rad sah hinten irgendwie anders aus, na klar es hatte einen Plattfuß hinten . Da hatte ich aber Glück gehabt, das ich noch mit Luft von der Angrilltour STÖBNITZ am Sonntag nach Hause gekommen war. Also schnell den Schlauch flicken, war ein winzig kleines Loch. Also heute früh 08:45 Uhr war Start. Es ging direkt zur Piste, der ALTEN HEERSTRASSE. Als ich die ersten 500 m hinter mich gebracht hatte und ich die Höhe erreicht hatte, vor der A38, blies mir der Südwestwind mitten ins Gesicht. Von wegen 11 km/h Windgeschwindigkeit, ich hatte wahrscheinlich nur Böen von vorn. Ich ahnte schon, das meine Weg-Zeit-Berechnung nicht mehr stimmen wird. Nun gut, es ging im 10 Gang, mehr war nicht drin, über die Halde und STÖBNITZ Aussichtsturm nach MÜCHELN. Ab der MARINA folgte ich den Verlauf der SALZSTRAßE durch MÜCHELN bis ST. ULRICH, wo ich ca. 300 m der Straße Richtung SCHNELLRODA folgte und dann auf den Weg westwärts in das HESSELTAL einbog. Weiter ging es durch das Tal, rechts und links in den Hängen sieht man noch die alten Stollen vom Kalkabbau im vorigen Jahrhundert in diesem Gebiet. Die Tagelöhner bekamen für eine Schubkarre 10 Reichspfennige. Der Kalkstein wurde nicht weit entfernt in ST. MICHELN gebrannt. Nach dem Durchfahren des Waldgebietes war SCHNELLRODA das nächste Ziel. 



_(hier die Anfahrt nach SCHNELLRODA)_



_(alter Wasserturm, 1902 auf dem Dorfbrunnen errichtet, bis 1975 in Betrieb)_
Am Nördlichen Ortsausgang nach ca. 700m folgte ich den Feldweg nach KATZENDORF. Von dort ging es auf der L177 nach STEIGRA. Ab STEIGRA ging es einen schönen Downhill runter zum Pilgerweg unterhalb der HAHNENBERGE 


 _(der Pilgerweg)_ 
weiter in nordwestlicher Richtung bis nördlichen Ortseingang REINSDORF. Bis hierher waren die Wege alle gut befahrbar, der Untergrund festgefahrener Sand mit Wiesen und Schotteranteilen. Von REINSDORF folgte ich auf den Schotterweg der parallel zum SIEDEBACH führt bis LIEDERSTÄDT. Ab LIEDERSTÄDT weiter westwärts auf den Schmoner Höhen Wanderweg bis Ortseingang VITZENBURG. Die erste Nebenstraße die rechts abging folgte ich bis ich auf einen Feldweg Richtung RONNEBERGE traf. An der Waldkante des ZIEGELRODAER FORSTES ging es nordwärts bis oberhalb der WARTHÜGEL. Durch den Wald folgte ich einen sehr wenig befahrenen Wirtschaftweg nordwestwärts. 


 


Östlich des KUCKUCKSBERGES musste ich dann auf sehr naturbelassenen Wegen mit hohen Anteil an Bruchsteinen ins Tal runter. Auf gRund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit entschloß ich mich nicht mehr bis QUERFURT durchzufahren, sondern über KLEINEICHSTÄDT und GROCKSTÄDT auf die SPIELBEREGER HÖHE hochzufahren.



Der Weg ab GROCKSTÄDT zur Höhe hinauf ist landschaftlich schön. Auf der Höhe ging es ein kurzes Stück wieder auf den Schmoner Höhen Wanderweg bis zum Abzweig BARNSTÄDT. Ab der Höhe wurde ich für meine Quälerei beim ersten Abschnitt durch starken Rückenwind entschädigt, endlich konnte ich wieder den Gang 14 benutzen . Über BARNSTÄDT und LANGENEICHSTÄDT ging es wieder an der SCHWARZEICHE entlang bis nach OBERKLOBIKAU zur Halde und dann auf der ALTEN HEERSTRASSE zurück zum AIRPARK MERSEBURG.
Hier die Strecke:


 

 


Und hier noch einige Tourdaten:
Länge: 91 km
Summe der Steigungen: 554 HHM (Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr)
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 17,61 km/h
Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Tour , für den ZIEGELRODAER FORST muss man sich mindestens 2-3 Tage Zeit nehmen um alle Wege und Trails abzufahren. Wenn es wärmer wird werde ich mal eine Tour anbieten. 

Im Anhang die OVL-Datei


----------



## Udo1 (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
war heute mal im Auftrag der Umwelt unterwegs . Ich wollte mal prüfen in wie weit die Gemeinde BRAUNSBEDRA auf meinen Hinweis der illegalen Müllablagerung im NSG Halde am Südfeldsee reagiert hat, versprochen hat sie es mir ja, das sie den Eigentümer darüber unterrichten wollte. Leider ist noch nichts bewegt worden, doch ja man hat die großen Plastiksäcke geöffnet, wahrscheinlich um den Inhalt zu überprüfen . Die Umzäunung am dortigen Feuerlöschteich ist immer noch nicht instandgesetzt worden, es besteht für Wanderer mit Kleinkindern weiterhin "Gefahr für Leib und Leben".
Als ich dann auf der Rücktour von einem Asphaltweg wieder ins Gelände wollte und ich den Lookout meiner Federgabel freigab, federte sie gleich vollständig ein, das war es dann für Federung am Vorderrad , also im Gelände weiter mit Lookout ein, um wenigstens noch nach Hause zu kommen. Für die nächsten Tage sieht es mit MTB- Fahrten wahrscheinlich eher schlecht aus, mal sehen wie lange die Mechaniker meines vertrauens benötigen um das wieder hinzukriegen. Also die nächsten Touren mit Treckingrad. Für dieses Wochenende macht mir EMMA einen Strich durch die Rechnung, bis Montag Fahrverbot .


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2008)

Hallo,
da mein MTB immer noch beim Mechaniker meines Vertrauens ist , musste ich heute eine kleine Hausrunde mit dem Treckingrad rund um den Geiseltalsee drehen.
Was ist mir dabei aufgefallen? Also wer noch einmal die Enge bei NEUMARK zur Tagebaumitte durchfahren möchte, sollte dies noch für Ende diesen Monats, spätestens Anfang April planen. Der Wasserstand auf der Franklebener/ Braunsbedraer Seite ist schnell gestiegen und wird den Weg wohl bis Anfang April überfluten. Ich werde das mal beobachten und hier mitteilen wenn es genau soweit ist. Auf alle Fälle wird die Rohrleitung von der Pumpenstation NEUMARK zum Einlass Müchelner Bereich schon fleißig abgebaut. 
EMMA und FEE haben am äußeren Rundweg keinen Schaden angerichtet, die Wege sind alle frei und gut befahrbar.
Nach meiner Rückkehr bekam ich eine gute Nachricht übermittelt, mein MTB ist wieder Funktionsfähig. Na dann ab morgen wieder MTB Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (3. März 2008)

Dein Rad ist aber nun fertig. 

Ich habe persönlich mit Hand angelegt. 

Ich hoffe wir können mal wieder zusammen ne Runde drehen. 

Dieses WE ist aber erstmal RTF in BTF  

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2008)

Hallo GTdanni,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Dein Rad ist aber nun fertig.
> 
> Ich habe persönlich mit Hand angelegt.
> 
> ...


Deine Grüße wurden mir übermittelt  und Deine Hand hat Wunder bewirkt, bei meiner heutigen Probefahrt .


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2008)

Hallo,
heute habe ich mein MTB wieder abgeholt und natÃ¼rlich gleich eine ausgedehnte Probefahrt gemacht. 
Also wie gesagt die Tour ging vom Mechaniker in MERSEBURG gleich Richtung RunstÃ¤dter See und Nordufer SÃ¼dfeldsee. Ab hier hoch zur Halde, EMMA hat ein wenig gewÃ¼tet, der untere Weg ist versperrt, 



bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch mal geprÃ¼ft ob in Sachen Umweltschutz und Sicherheit am FeuerlÃ¶schteich schon was geschehen ist. Es ist was geschehen, der FeuerlÃ¶schteich ist wieder vollstÃ¤ndig eingezÃ¤unt, der MÃ¼ll ist aber noch vorhanden. Es ging dann weiter durch BRAUNSDORF zur Halde PFÃNNERHALL hier an der SÃ¼dkante den Singletrail hoch bis zum oberen Bunker, die Waldautobahn wieder runter bis zum Geiseltalseerundweg. Bei NEUMARK ging es runter zur ehemaligen Pumpenstation. Die Station wurde in den letzten Tagen abgebaut. Zur Zeit beschÃ¤ftigt man sich intensiv mit den RÃ¼ckbau der 600 er Rohrleitung. 


 

 

 


Das Wasser von der Franklebener/ Braunsbedraer Seite muss noch ungefÃ¤hr die HÃ¶he meine 26â Vorderrades einschlieÃlich Nobby Nic 2.20 mit 3mm Profiltiefe ansteigen um den Fahrweg zu erreichen . 



Ich versuchte es diesmal auf der ersten HÃ¶he entlang zu fahren um zur Wetterstation zu gelangen. Es klappt nur noch mit Ã¼berspringen eines gefÃ¼llten Wassergrabens mit halber Vorderradtiefe, hat gerade noch so geklappt aus dem Stand das andere Ufer zu erreichen. 



_(An der rechten Bildkante sieht man noch ein StÃ¼ck des alten Fahrweges)_
Dann konnte man wieder auf der alten Trasse hoch zur GrillhÃ¼tte weiterfahren. In der HÃ¼tte ist der neue Pegelstand dokumentiert, mit Stand 01.02.2008, rund 88,80 m auf der Franklebener Seite und 84,60 auf der MÃ¼chelner Seite. Enstspannt ging es Ã¼ber STÃBNITZ und dem Anstieg unterhalb des Weinberges wieder hoch zum oberen Rundweg und dann auf der ALTEN HEERSTRASSE zurÃ¼ck nach MERSEBURG/AIRPARK.
War wieder mal eine schÃ¶ne Nachmittagsrunde, bei Sonne pur und ordentlicher RÃ¼ckenwind bei der RÃ¼ckfahrt.


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2008)

Hallo,
falls jemand am Sonnabend den 8.3. Lust auf eine kleine Tour hat *- Rund um den Süßen See-* , der kann ja mitkommen. 

siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6001


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2008)

Hallo,
das Wetter war ja heute, zumindestens bis auf den kalten Wind aus Nordwest, hervorragend geeignet für ausgedehnte Radtouren . Den heutigen Vormittag nutzte ich mal, abgesehen von der Anfahrt und Abfahrt zum Austragungsort, zum Leistungskegeln. Ich war Gast bei den Sportlerinnen und Sportlern des Merseburger Radvereins zum schon obligatorischen monatlichen Leistungskegeln. 
Um es vorweg zu nehmen, die Kugel rollte meistens nicht dorthin, wo ich gewünscht hätte das sie hinrollen sollte . Nun ja entscheidend ist nicht die Platzierung, sondern der Spaß bei der sportlichen Betätigung und der kam nicht zu kurz .







_(Hier sieht man meinen Mannschaftführer Harti bei der professionellen Haltung kurz nach dem loslassen der Kugel)_
Immerhin Platz 3 von 4 Mannschaften, eigentlich doch ein toller Erfolg


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2008)

Hallo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls jemand am Sonnabend den 8.3. Lust auf eine kleine Tour hat *- Rund um den Süßen See-* , der kann ja mitkommen.
> 
> siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6001


die Tour findet nicht wie angekündigt statt, wird auf einen anderen Termin verschoben, soll dann eine Tagestour werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. März 2008)

Ein fröhliches Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und Biker sowie Leser dieses Themas, 

nachdem der eisige Sturm des gestrigen Tages eine Ausfahrt vereitelt hat , sah es heute morgen recht ordentlich aus. Gegenüber den letzten Tagen konnte der Westwind heute ruhig mit Windstill bezeichnet werden. Da ich ja ein typischer *Von der Haustür Losfahrer* bin, ging es heute in grobe Richtung Nordwest zum Tagebau STEDTEN. Als erstes ging es wieder die ALTE HEERSTRASSE entlang bis zum Abzweig NIEDERKLOBIKAU. Durch NIEDERKLOBIKAU weiter in Richtung Norden.



_(hier sieht man den Nordausgang von NIEDERKLOBIKAU)_
Weiter ging es auf Wiesen und Feldweg bis zum östlichen Ortseingang SCHAFSTÄDT. Dort wurde die L 172 und die Eisenbahnstrecke SCHAFSTÄDT-MERSEBURG überquert. Nach ca. 500m erreichte ich die neue Brücke über die zukünftige A 38. 



 


Wie unschwer zu sehen ist, ist für das gießen der Betonfahrstreifen alles vorbereitet, wie ein Beobachter des Baugeschehens mir mitteilte, soll ab April mit dem gießen der Fahrbahnen begonnen werden. Angeblich können die Maschinen in 24 Stunden 1,2 km gießen. Nun ja mir soll es recht sein, so verkürzt sich die Fahrt in den Harz erheblich. Weiter ging es auf Feldwegen bis nach und durch die Ortschaft STEUDEN bis zur L164 auf der ich ca. 1250 m Richtung westen weiter fuhr um dann wieder auf einen ausgeschilderten Wanderweg nach Norden einzubiegen.
Das war aber nichts, der führte in eine Sackgasse, links und rechts vom Weg nur Müll und leere Ölkanister.


 


Also einen alternativen Weg gesucht und auch gefunden. Etwa 750m westlich geht eine neue Straße Richtung Norden an der Kolonie ETZDORF entlang, der ich weiter folgte. Hinter dem Schießstand führt eine Trasse hinauf zur Halde, die auf der ersten Höhe nach westen abbog.
Anfangs war sie sehr gut befahrbar, 



nach ca. 1 km war kaum noch ein vorankommen möglich. Also suchte ich eine alternative Strecke um auf die Höhe mit den Windkrafträdern zu gelangen. Zuerst war einmal schieben angesagt, 


 wie man unschwer sehen kann.
Dafür hatte man von oben einen hervorragenden Blick über den Tagebau bei guter Sicht vorausgesetzt .


 


Auf einer geschotterten Waldautobahn ging es abwärts nach STEDTEN.


 Von STEDTEN entlang der WEIDA bis nach RÖBLINGEN AM SEE. Hier folgte ich der L 176 bis zum Fuß des WACHHÜGELS, südlich der 
B 80. Unterhalb des WACHHÜGELS folgte ich einen Wirtschaftweg, der parallel zur
B 80 in Richtung WANSLEBEN AM SEE führte.   



Beim überqueren des Kanals der vom KERNERSEE kam, in Höhe des Abfahrt B 80 WANSLEBEN AM SEE ereilte mich das Schicksal in Form eines Plattfußes 
vorn . Da aber in 10 m die Feldküche stand , sah ich das alles ganz entspannt. Erst einmal eine Portion Nudeln mit Gulasch und dann den Schlauch gewechselt. Ich kann zu mindestens behaupten, das ich etliche Beobachter hatte . Also dann weiter durch WANSLEBEN AM SEE bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang und dann über einen Feldweg bis zum westlichen Ortseingang von TEITSCHENTAL. Hier ging es schnurgerade durch den alten Schlosspark weiter in Richtung Südost. Nach 2,5 km nach Osten abgebogen und die A143 am AS HOLLEBEN überquert. Weiter ging es über DELITZ AM BERGE DÖRSTEWITZ- und ANNEMARIENTAL zurück nach MERSEBURG.
Wetterlage: Anfangs Sonne, dann starke Eintrübung;
Beschaffenheit der Wege: Wiesen und Feldwege trocken größtenteils geschottert mit starken Spurrinnen, aber gut befahrbar; Für Treckingräder nicht geeignet;
Gesamtstrecke: rund 76 km mit ca, 476 m Steigungen gesamt;
Fahrzeit 4 Stunden mit einem Schnitt von 18,9 km/h
Hier die Strecke:


----------



## andi65 (8. März 2008)

Hallo an alle,
heute ausnahmsweise kommt mal der Tourbericht von mir.
Heute trafen sich Udo1 und ich zu einer außerplanmäßigen Tour bei 8°C und bewölkten Himmel am Treffpunkt Yachthafen Südfeldsee.
Gleich nach unserer Ankunft ging es zur Halde Großkayna. Udo fand natürlich gleich einen Klasse Trail  





mussten uns dann aber nach einiger Zeit durch den Busch kämpfen , 
Nachdem wir eine kleine Runde gedreht haben, verließen wir die Halde in Richtung Braunsdorf um die "Halde Pfännerhall zu bezwingen. Oben auf der Pfännerhall angekommen ging es gleich in Schussfahrt wieder zum Geiseltalsee und wir folgten den Rundweg mit einem kurzen Abstecher zum Geologischenaufschluss in Richtung Mücheln.
Dort bogen wir  nach St. Ullrich/ St. Micheln ab, um in das Hesseltal zu kommen. Im Hesseltal angekommen folgten wir dem dortigen Naturlehrpfad und Udo zeigte mir mehrere Unterkünfte der Fledermäuse. Die bekamen wir leider nicht zu Gesicht, denn für diese war ja noch Schlafenszeit.
Nach diesen Abstecher ging es wieder zurück auf den Geiseltalrundweg in Richtung Stöbnitz.
Am Aussichtsturm hatte Udo die geniale Idee Glühwein.
Gesagt und gleich getan also anhalten zur kleinen Rast zum Glühwein fassen.



 



Den ließen wir uns, wie man sieht richtig munden.





Nach dem wir unsere kleine Pause beendet haben ging es weiter zum Weinberg Halde Klobikau. Als wir den Weinberg erklommen haben schweifte unser Blick noch mal über den See nach Neu-Biendorf und es deutete sich ein Wetterumschwung  in Richtung Regen an. Somit forcierten wir unser Tempo noch einmal und steuerten gleich die Halde Blösien an.
In Blösien trennten sich dann unsere Wege in Richtung heimische Herde.





Für mich war es wieder eine herrliche Tour mit Udo1. 

Gruß Andreas

P.S. Udo, ich benutze mal deine Photos, da ich meinen Photoapparat wieder einmal nicht mit dabei hatte.
Im Anhang der Track.


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2008)

Hallo Andi,


andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> heute ausnahmsweise kommt mal der Tourbericht von mir.
> Heute trafen sich Udo1 und ich zu einer außerplanmäßigen Tour bei 8°C und bewölkten Himmel am Treffpunkt Yachthafen Südfeldsee.
> Gleich nach unserer Ankunft ging es zur Halde Großkayna. Udo fand natürlich gleich einen Klasse Trail
> ...


 
den Trail auf der Halde Halde Großkayna kannte ich ja eigentlich auch noch nicht, am Anfang sah er ja noch gut befahrbar aus, aus diesem Grund bin ich auch gleich ohne zu zögern rein gefahren. Frei nach dem Motto der Panzergrenadiere " Dran Drauf Drüber". Dran und Drauf ging ja noch Drüber war ja wie Du schon geschrieben hast nicht so prikelnd. 



_(Nach der ersten Schiebestreck war hier wieder einmal freie Fahrt für 30 m )_



_(und das erwartete uns nach den 30 m )_
ansonsten kann ich Deinem Bericht nichts mehr hinzufügen, es sei denn es gab nicht nur Glühwein, sondern auch lecker Kuchen!! , dafür meinen Dank an den Sponsor . Es war wie immer eine Spitzentour mit Dir. Na dann bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,
nach dem ich meine Bürgerpflicht nachgegangen bin und den Bürgermeister für MERSEBURG am Morgen gewählt hatte und anschließend noch im Laufschritt hinter meinen Enkel her war, der mit seinem Laufrad bergab immer schneller war als der OPA habe ich nach dem Mittagessen den Andi65 angerufen und ihn zu einer Erholungstour am Nachmittag eingeladen.
Wir trafen uns um 13:30 Uhr am gewohnten Treffpunkt Jachthafen GROßKAYNA. Ist ungefähr für jeden der gleiche Anfahrtsweg. Bei Sonnenschein ging es diesmal ruhig und wirklich locker leicht direckt zur Baustelle Einleitung der LEIHA an den Südfeldsee. Wir entschlossen uns diesmal kaum Höhenmeter zu machen, sondern den unteren Rundweg um den See einzuschlagen. Bei NEUMARK ging es in den Tagebau, an der alten Pumpenstation vorbei, immer nach Norden. Auf Umwegen erreichten wir die Schutzhütte. Von der Schutzhütte ging es weiter Richtung STÖBNITZ um dann am Infopunkt wieder den unteren Weg zu folgen. Meine große Befürchtung während der ganzen Fahrt noch meinen Schlauch vorn wechseln zu müssen hat sich nicht erfüllt . Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich bei der Abfahrt zum Treffpunkt bemerkte, das die Luft schon ziemlich das Niveau eines Platten erreicht hat, aber mit 50 Hüben aus der großen Pumpe schaffte ich es wieder bis in den heimatlichen Keller.
Unterhalb des Weinberges war eine große Fläche in Gelb getaucht, wenn ich meinen botanischen Kenntnissen trauen kann waren es *Frühlings-Adonisröschen (Adonis vernalis) .*
In FRANKLEBEN beendeten wir dann unsere nachmittagliche Erholungsrunde und jeder fuhr seiner Richtung Heimat.
Mein Duchschnittspuls lag bei 86 Schlägen, also eine echte Erholungstour 

 .
Andi es hat wieder einmal Spaß gemacht, bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## ohmtroll (9. März 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> Nach ca. 500m erreichte ich die neue Brücke über die zukünftige A 38.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Udo,

falls Du mal nen Blick auf einen anderen Baustellen-Abschnitt der A38 werfen möchtest:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4557896&postcount=132

Zwecks Überprüfung der botanischen Richtigkeit Deiner Adonisröschen-Sichtung nehme ich gern ein elektronisches Bild zur Begutachtung an...


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2008)

Hallo ohmtroll,


ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> falls Du mal nen Blick auf einen anderen Baustellen-Abschnitt der A38 werfen möchtest:
> 
> ...


sieht ja gut aus mit dem Baufortschritt der A38. Habe mir Deine Gegend gerade mal bei Google Earth angesehen. Schöne Gegend und gar nicht soweit von mir entfernt.
Da ich in einiger Entfernung an den Adonisröschen vorbeigefahren bin, habe ich kein Foto machen können, sie sahen aber so aus :
http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/GJ/001/00026-adonisroeschen/GJ00025-adonisroeschen.html 
weil mir das jetzt aber keine Ruhe lässt, werde aber zwecks genauer Bestimmung in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal vorbeifahren.


----------



## ohmtroll (10. März 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> sieht ja gut aus mit dem Baufortschritt der A38. Habe mir Deine Gegend gerade mal bei Google Earth angesehen. Schöne Gegend und gar nicht soweit von mir entfernt.



Ja die A38 macht Wege zeitlich wesentlich kürzer...!
... ist aber von der Streckenführung an manchen Stellen fragwürdig, z.B. bei Sollstedt: wie man auf den Bildern sieht, schneidet man das Landschaftsschutzgebiet Bleicheröder Berge, überquert den ehemaligen Kalischacht, und schüttet den Verkehrslärm quasi "von oben" über Sollstedt aus. Ob das so ne gute Idee war...?



Udo1 schrieb:


> Da ich in einiger Entfernung an den Adonisröschen vorbeigefahren bin, habe ich kein Foto machen können, sie sahen aber so aus :
> http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/GJ/001/00026-adonisroeschen/GJ00025-adonisroeschen.html
> weil mir das jetzt aber keine Ruhe lässt, werde aber zwecks genauer Bestimmung in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal vorbeifahren.



Sehr gute makro-Aufnahmen in dem Lexikon... 
Das Adonisröschen ist recht auffällig, aber nicht mehr sehr häufig anzutreffen ...
und steht auch auf der Roten Liste der gefährdeten Arten in D mit Status  3.
_Hauptverbreitungsgebiet in D : Thüringen/Sachsen-Anhalt_

Ich möchte mal behaupten, Mountainbiker sehen sowas eher als "Waldökonomen", die mit ihren Jeeps drüber heizen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2008)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> .....
> Ich möchte mal behaupten, Mountainbiker sehen sowas eher als "Waldökonomen", die mit ihren Jeeps drüber heizen...


recht hast Du ohmtroll .
Habe heute das frühlinghafte Wetter genutzt, um noch ein wenig für den Winterpokal zu tun. 



_(wie man sieht mit Hindernissen) _
Da ich meine Federgabel noch ein wenig Luft verabreichen musste - allein macht sich das immer so schlecht an meiner Manitou Black Platinum-, bin ich bis zu meinen Mechaniker eine kleine Runde mit Umweg gefahren. So sind doch noch gute 56 km zusammengekommen und immerhin noch 11 Punkte für den Winterpokal .
Wie ich gerade auf Wetter.de sehe soll es ja morgen auch noch einigermaßen schön werden, Sonne und Wolken. Werde dann morgen mal Richtung Ziegelrodaer Forst/QUERFURT fahren. So um die 20 WP-Punkte wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Udo1 (11. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Themas,
nach dem ich ja gestern kundgetan habe mir heute die blÃ¼henden MÃ¤rzenbecher im MÃ¤rzenbechertal ZIEGELRODAER FORST anzusehen, habe ich es wahr gemacht und bin um 08:35 in MERSEBURG gestartet. Es ging gleich wieder zur ALTEN HEERSTRASSE und auf dieser weiter bis nach OBERKLOBIKAU. Als ich auf die ALTE HEERSTRASSE einbog bekam ich gleich eine Vorstellung was mich, zu mindestens bis zum ZIEGELRODAER FORST, erwartet. WindbÃ¶en von sÃ¼dwest , laut Wetter.de 22/43 km/h. Ich hatte das GefÃ¼hl, dass ich nur die BÃ¶en abbekam. Es half aber alles nichts, da musste ich durch. Weiter ging es am Ufer der SCHWARZEICHE entlang bis kurz vor OBERWÃNSCH. Hier musste ich einen unfreiwilligen Halt einlegen und warten bis der freundliche Mechaniker ca. 15 m Ã¼ber den Erdboden


 seinen Kumpel am Erdboden, der die Seilwinde zum heraufziehen der Leitungen gerade in Bewegung gesetzt hat, 


 mit Handzeichen informierte, das unten ein einsamer Radler steht, der noch schnell die seile Ã¼berqueren mÃ¶chte. Nach einigen Ãbermittlungsversuchen hat es geklappt und er trat die Seile runter, sodass ich mein Bike hinÃ¼ber tragen konnte. Weiter ging es am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsrand von OBERWÃNSCH nach LANGENEICHSTÃDT, wo ich der Eisenbahnlinie weiter folgte Richtung BARNSTÃDT.
Am nÃ¶rdlicher Ortsausgang von BARNSTÃDT Ã¼berquerte ich die B 180 und fuhr auf einer alten gepflasterten StraÃe weiter gen Westen hier steht eine Anlage die ich nicht einordnen kann.



An den SCHMONER HÃNGEN ging es eine Serpentine runter nach NIEDERSCHMON und OBERSCHMON. Ab hier folgte ich den Weg am linken Ufer des SCHMONER BACHES bis zum HERMANNSECK. Weiter ging es Ã¼ber den Campingplatz und durch den Forst bis ins Gewerbegebiet ZIEGELRODA âwar wohl auch eine Fehlinvestition, auÃer StraÃe und StraÃenlampen ist noch nichts vorhanden in diesem Gewerbegebiet-. Ab ZIEGELRODA folgte ich der K 2273 nordwÃ¤rts Richtung LANDGRAFRODA. Hier hatte ich einen herrlichen Blick auf den KyffhÃ¤user mit Denkmal und Fernsehturm auf dem KULPENBERG, da hat sich der ehemalige BAD FRANKENHÃUSER wieder einmal richtig gefreut, immerhin 14 Jahre dort gewohnt. Dort wo die HauptstraÃe eine 90Â° Kurve nach LANDGRAFRODA macht fuhr ich gerade aus weiter. An der HÃ¶he 289,4 bog ich nach SÃ¼dwesten ab, ca. 300 m, dann 90Â° nach Nordwest und den Weg weiter folgend in das MÃRZENBECHERTAL. Nach ca. 1,5 km hat man die blÃ¼henden MÃ¤rzenbecher erreicht. 







Links und rechts des Weges ist alles in weiÃ getaucht, ein schÃ¶ner Anblick. Es lohnt sich durchaus sich dies mal anzusehen. Von hier ging es zurÃ¼ck Ã¼ber die HÃ¶he 289,4 und weiter nach Nordosten zur HÃ¶he 286,5 bis zum Abzweig an der HÃ¶he 276,4. Ab hier ging es auf der FRIEDRICHSTRAÃE immer gen SÃ¼dost weiter bis die Waldautobahn sich nach SÃ¼dwest und Nordost gabelte. Ich folgte den Weg Richtung Nordosten weiter bis zum Pumpwerk, wo ich 90Â° nach rechts zum HERMANNSECK abbog. Ab HERMANNSECK folgte ich immer den âHIMMELSSCHEIBENWEGâ Ã¼ber LEIMBACH und QUERFURT bis nach OBHAUSEN. Ab OBHAUSEN folgte ich einen Wirtschaftsweg Richtung Osten, der ca. 550 m parallel zur L 172 fÃ¼hrt, bis nach SCHAFSTÃDT. Ab SCHAFSTÃDT weiter parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie SCHAFSTÃDT-MERSEBURG bis GROSSGRÃFENDORF. Ab hier folgte ich wieder den Radweg am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsrand von SCHOTTEREY und BAD LAUCHSTÃDT bis zum sÃ¼dlichen Ortsausgang von BAD LAUCHSTÃDT. Ãber einen Feldweg ging es dann, bei kurzzeitigen SturmbÃ¶en von der Seite bis nach OBERKRIEGSTÃDT und weiter sÃ¼dlich bis zur ALTEN HEERSTRAÃE, die ich dann bis nach MERSEBURG WEST folgte.
Alle in allem war es eine lockere Tour mit starken RÃ¼ckenwind auf der RÃ¼cktour.
Die Strecke Ostteil:



Westteil:




Hier einige Tourdaten:
Steigungen gesamt: 741 m (Angaben wie immer ohne GewÃ¤hr)
TourlÃ¤nge: 101,46 km
Fahrzeit: 5h 19â 49ââ
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 19,03 km/h
Punkte fÃ¼r den Winterpokal: 21
Platzierung: Platz 26 zu mindestens zum Zeitpunkt des Eintragens.

Im Anhang das Overlay.


----------



## Udo1 (13. März 2008)

Hallo,
hier eine Vorankündigung für eine Tour am 27.04. 10:00 Uhr von WEISSENFELS zum BODELSCHWINGHDENKMAL. 
http://www.zweirad-riese.de/tourenteam/html/tourenplan_2004.html

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6037


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (13. März 2008)

Und wie sieht es am Samstag aus? 

Das Wetter soll ja nichtganz so schlecht werden wie jetzt. 

Ich würde gerne meine neue Gabel ausprobieren  

Evtl. nochmal die Tour zur Rudelsburg? 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2008)

Hallo GTdanni,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es am Samstag aus?
> 
> Das Wetter soll ja nichtganz so schlecht werden wie jetzt.
> 
> ...


sieht ganz schlecht aus. Bin am Sonnabend zum 70. Geburtstag eingeladen, aber vielleicht hat *Andi65* Zeit .


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

am 30.03, endet der Winterpokal .

Wer hat Lust es an dem Tag nochmal richtig knacken zu lassen.
Ich dachte so an eine 24 WP-Punkte Runde.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen einen Rundkurs von MERSEBURG- ZIEGELRODAER FORST- MITTELBERG- WANGEN- WEINBERG und DISSAUTAL- WEINBERGSWEG- TRÖBSDORF- BURGSCHEIDUNGEN-UNSTRUTRADWEG über FREYBURG-GOSECK- WEISSENFELS-MERSEBURG. 

Je nach Zeit kann man die Tour auch von fast allen Punkten kürzen und nach MERSEBURG zurückkehren.

*Bin auch sehr aufgeschlossen für andere Vorschläge*


----------



## andi65 (14. März 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo GTdanni,
> 
> sieht ganz schlecht aus. Bin am Sonnabend zum 70. Geburtstag eingeladen, aber vielleicht hat *Andi65* Zeit .



Theoretisch hätte ich schon Zeit.
Bräuchte dann Treffpunkt und Startzeit.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## GTdanni (14. März 2008)

Hallo Andi. 

Ich würde dann nach WSF kommen, sagen wir mal das ich so 11 Uhr dort bin. 
Wo genau weiß ich noch nicht. 
Bei Eitel? Oder schlag was vor. 

Cu danni  

0172 7934257


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2008)

Na dann,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Andi.
> 
> Ich würde dann nach WSF kommen, sagen wir mal das ich so 11 Uhr dort bin.
> Wo genau weiß ich noch nicht.
> ...


Gute Fahrt Euch beiden


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Themas,

heute war ich der Tourguide beim Radtourenteam White-Rock-WeiÃenfels fÃ¼r die *TOUR ZUM GRAB DER DOLMENGÃTTIN/ LANGENEICHSTÃDTER WARTE* nach LangeneichstÃ¤dt.
http://www.zweirad-riese.de/tourenteam/html/langeneichstadt.html
Hier der Tourbericht.
Als ich heute morgen gegen 07:00 Uhr in Merseburg aus dem Fenster sah, entschloÃ ich mich das Auto fÃ¼r die Fahrt zum BÃ¤cker zu nehmen. Es regnete wie aus GieÃkannen . Als es gegen 08;30 Uhr noch immer nicht aufhÃ¶rte, wurde ich langsam nervÃ¶s, also entschloss ich mich mit dem Zug nach WEISSENFELS zum Treffpunkt zu fahren. Als ich gegen 09:00 Uhr mein Rad aus dem Keller holte hÃ¶rte der Regen wie von Geisterhand auf . PÃ¼nktlich 5 Minuten vor 10:00 Uhr traf ich am Markt ein und es erwarteten mich 3 Mitfahrer. 
JÃ¼rgen Ende
Thomas Wittig
Reinhard Krieger



Kurz vor 10:00 Uhr stieÃ noch Peter DÃ¶rre dazu, der aber nur bis 11:00 Uhr mitfahren konnte. Um 10:00 Uhr war sahen wir noch zwei Biker am sÃ¼dlichen Ende des Marktes entlangfahren, da sie aber bis 5 Minuten nach 10:00 Uhr nicht bei uns eingetroffen waren starteten wir dann mit zÃ¼nftiger Blasmusik vom Blasorchester des WeiÃenfelser Ostermarktes. Es ging an der Saale entlang Ã¼ber die Merseburger StraÃe nach TAGEWERBEN und REICHHARDSWERBEN zum SÃ¼dfeldsee. Hier fuhren wir auf der Westseite bis zum Parkplatz am Nordufer des SÃ¼dfeldsees. Dort erklommen wir als erstes zum warmwerden die Halde um Ã¼ber BRAUNSDORF zum FuÃe der PfÃ¤nnerhalde zu gelangen. Diese erklommen wir von der SÃ¼dseite und fuhren dann wieder runter zum Geiseltalseerundweg. Am Aussichtsturm NEUMARK sahen wir schon von weitem 2 Biker stehen. Es waren die zwei, die wir in WeiÃenfels am Markt gesehen hatten. Sie sind hinter uns her gefahren und haben uns wahrscheinlich Ã¼berholt, als wir Ã¼ber die zwei Halden gefahren sind. Da uns Peter schon an der Halde am SÃ¼dfeldsee verlassen hatte, fuhren wir dann zu 6 weiter. Es ging den Radweg bis MÃCHELN, dann durch den Tunnel auf HÃ¶he der MARINA in die Stadt. Auf den Naturlehrpfad ging es Ã¼ber ST. ULRICH und ST. MICHELN bis zur SchutzhÃ¼tte Eingang HESSETAL. Hier wurde kurz gerastet. 



Danach ging es durch das HESSETAL an den alten Kalkstollen vorbei weiter Richtung Westen. Der Weg wurde immer schlammiger, die Reifen drehten an einigen Anstiegen schon durch, was nicht so prickelnd war . 



Nach dem wir den Wald durchquert hatten fuhren wir auf Wiesenwegen weiter bis nach SCHNELLRODA. Ab hier folgten wir einen geschotterten Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden bis in HÃ¶he Einstieg OECHLITZER GRUND. Die Reifen vergrÃ¶Ãerten sich teilweise und der Dreck setzte sich bei mir unter das hintere Ritzel, was teilweise ein Ã¼berspringen der Kette zur Folge hatte.



Da einige RÃ¤der mit StraÃenprofil ausgestattet waren, entschloss ich mich am Ende des Grundes nicht die Rechte Seite mit den Wurzeltrail zu nutzen sondern links den Grund zu verlassen. Kurz vor OECHLITZ fing es plÃ¶tzlich an zu regnen, was wir gar nicht schÃ¶n fanden, also Ã¤nderte ich kurzerhand die StreckenfÃ¼hrung ab OECHLITZ. Wir fuhren auf direkten Weg die 3 km nach LANGENEICHSTÃDT auf der L178. In LANGENEICHSTÃDT suchten wir erst einmal eine GaststÃ¤tte. Die âWARTEâ wurde auch gefunden und sie hatte Sonntags auch geÃ¶ffnet zu mindestens von 10:00 bis 13:00 Uhr. Da wir um 12:57 eintrafen schickten wir JÃ¼rgen vor zu kontrollieren ob es noch was gibt fÃ¼r einsame schmutzige Biker, leider Fehlanzeige die TÃ¼r war schon zugesperrt. Also keine Zeit vertrÃ¶delt und weiter zur LANGENEICHSTÃDTER WARTE unser Ziel der heutigen Tour. 



Kurze ErklÃ¤rung und Gruppenfoto und weiter Ã¼ber WÃNSCH an der SCHWARZEICHE entlang auf direkten Weg nach STÃBNITZ zum Aussichtsturm. Ich wusste das ab 14:00 Uhr der dortige Kiosk geÃ¶ffnet hat. Im Angebot waren Bockwurst, Kaffe, GlÃ¼hwein und andere GetrÃ¤nke die ein Biker gerne mag. 







Nach dem wir uns ordentlich gestÃ¤rkt hatten fuhren wir bis zur MARINA auf den unteren unbefestigten Rundweg weiter. Die Reifen wurden wieder zusehendst grÃ¶Ãer. Das fahren war sehr anstrengend auf diesem TeilstÃ¼ck, man musste schon aufpassen das man nicht wegrutschte.



An der Kreuzung der K2173 und L178 verabschiedete ich mich von meinen Mitfahrern, die die letzten Km an RUNSTEDTER SEE vorbei an der Ost oder Westseite vom SÃ¼dfeldsee Richtung WEISSENFELS zurÃ¼ckfuhren.



Mir hat es SpaÃ gemacht mit euch zu fahren, die RÃ¤der sind ordentlich schmutzig geworden. Alle sind hoffentlich auch auf dem letzten StÃ¼ck ohne StÃ¼rze nach Hause gekommen.
Ich bin gleich zur nÃ¤chsten Tankstelle gefahren, gut das ich jetzt in den neuen BundeslÃ¤ndern wohne wo man auch am Sonntag die SB Waschanlage nutzen kann, so ging der Dreck wenigstens schÃ¶n schnell runter.



Hier einige Tourdaten:
Steigungen gesamt:534 m (Angaben wie immer ohne GewÃ¤hr)
Meine TourlÃ¤nge war 82,5 km
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit trotz teilweise rutschigen Bodens immerhin noch 16,94 km/h




alle Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/58156


----------



## GTdanni (16. März 2008)

So und ich möchte nun kurz von unserer Tour am Samstag berichten. 

Ich traf mich mit Andi um 11 Uhr bei Eitel Junior und wir fuhren einfach mal los. 
Irgendwo in Richtung Rudelsburg sollte es gehen. 
Wir sind dann an Saale-Unstrut-Ilm bis kurz hinter Bad Sulza gekommen. 

Das Wetter war einfach genial und so hat es mich gewundert das ich 123km auf der Uhr hatte, mit soviel hatte ich garnicht gerechnet. 

Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Tour, auf dem Rückweg haben wir dann noch eine Bockwurst gegessen und ich meine erstes Hefe dieses Jahr getrunken.  

Vielleicht kann ja Andi nochwas zur Strecke sagen. 

Hier mal nen paar Impressionen vom Samstag. 






















 Cu Danni


----------



## andi65 (16. März 2008)

Hallo,

hier nun ein kurzer Abriss der Tour von Danny und mir.
Nach unseren treffen ging es erst einmal wie schon von Danny erwähnt in Richtung Rudelsburg.
Wir folgten den linksseitig der Saale dem Saaleradwanderweg nach Uichteritz und Lobitzsch.





Unterhalb des Igelsbergs  ging es dann nach Goseck, wo wir erst einmal den Schlossberg erklommen haben. 





Danach folgte ein flotter Ritt durch den Gosecker Wald und einem schönen Downhill nach Eulau. Weiter an der Saale in Richtung  Henne und an den Weinberghäusern und den Steinernen Bilderbuch. Bei Großjena setzten wir über die Unstrut über und bogen nach Roßbach ab. Am Fischhaus bei Schulpforta querten wir wieder die Saale und radelten nach Bad Kösen weiter.





Unterhalb der Rudelsburg änderten wir beschlossen wir nicht zur Rudelsburg hinauf zu fahren und änderten somit unser Ziel zur Ilmmündung.
Also, auf nach Kleinheringen und dann nach Kaatschen und wieder über die Saale nach Großheringen. In Großheringen ein Kurzer Blick zur Einmündung der Ilm in die Saale und kurzer Rast mit einer kleinen Photosession beratschlagten wir unsere weitere Tour. Da wir, wie Udo1 immer zu sagen pflegt, Kaiserwetter hatten, ging es dann weiter nach Bad Sulza, wo wir uns eigentlich bei einem ehemaligen Kameraden von mir einen Kaffee schnorren wollten. Der hatte sich aber vorsorglich eine halbe Stunde vorher aus dem Staub gemacht. Also, weiter auf dem Ilmradweg nach Eberstedt. Bei Niedertrebra traten wir, weil wir wirklich auch nicht unbedingt nach Apolda wollten den Rückweg an. Zurück ging es dann den Ilmradweg und den Saaleradwanderwe rechtsseitig. Bei Naumburg Grochlitz hätten wir auf Grund des leichten Hochwassers der Saale eine kleine Wasserdurchfahrt gehabt, da ich mich ein wenig bockig hatte mussten wir einen kleinen Umweg mit einer Schiebepassage einlegen. Dann weiter nach Schönburg und zur Öblitzschleuse, wo auf Danny schon ein schönes Hefe wartete.




Nachdem wir unsere Rast beendet haben ging es im Endspurt über Leißling nach Weißenfels, wo wir uns an der Großen Brücke verabschiedet haben.

Die Tour mit dir Danny war Spitze und hat mir sehr gefallen, also bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2008)

Hallo Andreas, Hallo Daniel,
wie ich euren Tourbericht entnommen habe und auch gesehen habe, hat das Hefe ordentlich geschmeckt . Die Tour muss ja Top gewesen sein, na ja bei dem Wetter. 
Bei meiner Tour am Sonntag gab es Schlamm satt, das wäre das richtige Wetter für *Markus* gewesen, den ich auch noch in Merseburg kurz getroffen hatte, als ich auf dem Weg zur SB-Waschanlage war.
Heute habe ich eine kurze Runde nach WEISSENFELS und an der Saale zurück unternommen. Der Saaleradweg rechts der Saale ab WEISSENFELS ist bei schlechtem Wetter nicht mehr zu empfehlen, zumindestens bis KLEINKORBETHA wenn man mit dem Treckingrad fährt, wie ich heute. 



_(Ausblick über die Saale Richtung BAD DÜRENBERG)_


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2008)

Hallo,
als ich heute morgen aus dem Fenster sah, um mir einen Überblick über das Wetter für meine heutige "Eier holen Tour" nach STEUDEN zum Hühnerhof zu verschaffen, sah es so aus.



Schnee und leichtes Schneetreiben. Das entmutigte mich aber nicht, die Tour wurde gestartet. Als ich auf die ALTE HEERSTRASSE einbog, peitschte mir der kalte Westwind, man konnte ihn schon als Sturm bezeichnen- voll ins Gesicht. Meine Geschwindigkeit nahm rapide ab. Kurz hinter BAD LAUCHSTÄDT hatte ich auch noch gegen einen kräftigen Graupelschauer anzukämpfen. War nicht so prickelnd, dafür wurde aber die Gesichtshaut schön massiert, was ja bekanntlich gut für die Durchblutung sein soll . Nach den ich meine 20 frischgelegten Hühnereier im Rucksack verstaut hatte und ich mich auf den Heimweg mit Umwegen -wegen Winterpokal- begab, wurde aus Hagel Schneeschauer  .



Über TEUTSCHENTAL und DELITZ AM BERGE ging es dann wieder Richtung Heimat, wo mich kurz vor der heimatlichen Haustür noch der Winter überraschte mit Schnneflocken groß und satt .



Trotz widriger Wetterbedingungen hat die Tour Spaß gemacht und immerhin noch 11 WP-Punkte gebracht.


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2008)

Hallo,
heute Nachmittag habe ich den Nordwestwind ausgenutzt und bin zu einer Hausrunde gestartet. Zum Anfang Wind im Rücken bis WEISSENFELS und dann über BURGWERBEN zur Saale 


 


_(Foto Nr.1 Blick von BURGWERBEN nach KRIECHAU; Foto Nr.2 Blick auf WEISSENFELS Schloß)_
und an dieser zurück bis MERSEBURG. In Höhe LEUNA hatte ich wieder einmal Glück gehabt, die Schneeschauer luden ihre weiße Pracht nur rechts und links der Saale ab, am Radweg wurde ich verschont .


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

wer hat Lust am Ostersonntag eine kleine Radtour zu unternehmen ,
Ich habe für den 24.03. eine Runde ins LMB gestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6073
Den Streckenverlauf findet ihr hier:
http://de.sevenload.com/bilder/kR0FsMH/Radtourvorschlag-fuer-den-Ostermontag
Start 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz WEISSENFELS




*Jetzt aber schon Platz 27*


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2008)

Hallo,

heute bin ich mal ausnahmsweise zuerst mit dem Wind im Rücken gestartet. Wo ich die Wolken in Richtung Halle aufziehen sah, hatte ich schon keine richtige Lust mehr zum starten. Nachdem der Graupel vorbei war ging es dann doch an der LUPE und ELSTER entlang, Richtung LEIPZIG. In der DOMHOLZSCHÄNKE wurde ein kurzer Boxenstopp eingelegt. Der Kuchen ist sehr zu empfehlen , nun ja und der Kaffee , ich hab schon besseren getrunken. Von hier ging es dann nach DÖLKAU die "Königseiche" bewundern. Ich kann euch sagen, ein riesen Baum mit einem riesigen Umfang. Ich hatte leider nichts zum messen mit, schätze aber Umfang ca. 5 MTB`s. Sollte man sich unbedingt mal anschauen, wenn man in der Gegend sein sollte. Die Eiche steht ca. 100m hinter den Nordwestlichen Ufer des Schloßteiches.
Andreas, das wäre eine Strecke für unsere Sonnabendtour am 22.03. 
Zurück ging es dann am WALLENDORFER SEE vorbei über LUCKENAU und MEUSCHAU nach MERSEBURG. Das Wetter hatte es gut mit mir gemeint, Graupel grundsätzlich hinter mir oder nördlich und südlich von meiner Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2008)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich zu einer vorösterlichen Tour Andi65 und Udo1 um 14:00 Uhr am Südfeldsee Jachthafen. Am Treffpunkt angelangt find es auch gleich langsam an zu nieseln. Also wurde gemeinsam entschieden heute nur eine Geiseltalseerunde mit Glühweinboxenstopp in STÖBNITZ duchzuführen. Falls es noch stärker regnen würde hätten wir auf alle Fälle kurze Wege bis zur heimatlichen Haustür . Gesagt getan, es ging über BRAUNSBEDRA an den Geiseltalseerundweg bis zur Engstelle nach NEUMARK, hier ein kurzer Abstecher zum Standort des ehemaligen Pumpenhauses um sich den derzeitigen Wasserstand zu betrachten.



_(Wie man hier sieht fehlt nicht mehr viel und das Wasser überspült den Weg)_
Weiter ging es über MÜCHELN nach STÖBNITZ zum Glühwein. Der schmeckte wie immer sehr lecker . Über den Weinberg ging es auf dem Pilgerweg hoch zur KLOBIKAUER HALDE und an der alten russischen Liegenschaft den Downhill runter an den See. Wir folgten dann den unteren Rundweg bis FRANKLEBEN, wo die Tour beendet wurde.
Trotz der anfangs schlechten Witterungsbedingungen war es doch noch eine angenehme Tour die wieder einmal viel Spaß bereitet hat.
Hoffentlich haben wie bei unserer Ostermontagstour besseres Wetter .
Wetter.de sagt zumindestens Sonne und weiße Wolken bei +5° voraus.
Andreas das Video findest Du hier:
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/HvYEhde/Downhill-Klobikauer-Halde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2008)

Nun wie sieht es aus? 


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am 30.03, endet der Winterpokal .
> 
> ...


Habe noch zwei alternative Touren im Angebot. 

2. MERSEBURG- SÜßER SEE über Tagebau STEDTEN

3. MERSEBURG - RUND UM LEIPZIG Elsterradweg Leipziger Auenlandschaft Cospudener Stausee KNAUTNAUENDORF- LÜTZEN oder MAKRANSTÄDT- MERSEBURG

TREFFPUNKT: GROßKAYNA SÜDFELDSEE 09:30 Uhr

siehe LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5681


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2008)

Hallo,
zur heutigen Ostermontagstour, die uns durch den ehemaligen Landkreis WEIßENFELS führen sollte, trafen sich:
[email protected] Udo1 heutiger Tourguide
[email protected] Andi65
@ R77GG
Jürgen Ende
Reinhard, Krieger
sowie ein weiterer Weißenfelser Biker deren Name ich leider nicht erfragt habe .
Mein Zug aus Merseburg kam pünktlich in Weißenfels an, sodass ich den Markt kurz vor Start 10:00 Uhr erreicht hatte. Ich war echt überrascht als ich 5 Mitfahrern gegenüber stand, darunter neben Andi65 noch ein Fahrer aus dem MTB- News Forum R77GG, sein Bikerevier ist eigentlich STUTTGART . Ich dachte bei der Anmeldung im LMB (Last Minute Biken) er hat sich bei der Anmeldung vertan. 



_(hier der heutige Tourguide)_
Wie gesagt alle waren da und wir starteten pünktlich bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, also wie ich immer zu sagen pflege bei Kaiserwetter am rechten Ufer der Saale entlang Richtung DEHLITZ. 



_(unbekannter Weißenfelser; R77GG; Andi65; Udo1; Jürgen; Reinhard)_
Ab hier ging es auf den RIPPACHRADWEG weiter bis RIPPACH. Hier merkte man schon, dass es gestern ordentlich geschneit hatte, durch die Sonne war die Wegeoberfläche angetaut und es war schon teilweise matschig und sehr rutschig. Wir folgten weiter den Lauf des RIPPACH BACHES nach POSERNA. 


 

 
Dieses Teilstück finde ich landschaftlich mit am schönsten. Es hieß aber aufpassen, auch hier schmierige Oberfläche. Weiter ging es bis WEBAU und RÖSSULN, 



hier verabschiedete sich der Biker aus Weißenfels von dem ich leider den Namen nicht notiert hatte. Es ging über einen Feldweg bis südlich von HOHENMÖLSEN weiter. Ab hier folgten wir den Radweg JAUCHA und ZEMBSCHEN nach KEUTSCHEN. Hier ging es auf den gut ausgeschilderten Radweg immer an dem RIPPACH BACH entlang bis TEUCHERN. In Höhe RUNTHAL wurde erst einmal eine kurze Rast eingelegt, 



wobei auch gleich noch die Akkus vom GPS gewechselt wurden. Ab TEUCHERN wollte ich eigentlich durch das SCHELLBACHTAL und SCHELKAU nach ZASCHENDORF. Da mein GPS kurzzeitig ausgefallen war habe ich den Abzweig in TEUCHERN verpasst und bin weiter auf der K2203 Ortsausgang TEUCHERN gefahren.
Hier wollte ich wieder südwärts auf die ursprüngliche Strecke. Aber zuerst verabschiedeten wir uns von Jürgen und Reinhard, die auf Grund der Zeit Richtung WEIßENFELS weiter fuhren. Der Weg nach Südost entpuppte sich als Sackgasse zu einem Feld. Also retour und weiter die K2203 bis nach ZASCHENDORF, wo wir wieder auf die geplante Route stießen. Ab ZASCHENDORF ging es auf den Rundweg grüner Punkt ca. 750 m nordwärts und an der Wegegabelung weiter nach Nordwesten unter der A9 durch. Wir folgten den Rundweg weiter Südwesten bis



_(hier sieht man schon wie matschig die Strecke war)_
Ortsausgang PRIESTÄDT. Da der Andreas für den heutigen Tag leider die falschen Reifen gewählt hatte, superweiche Mischung mit Klebefaktor für schlammigen Untergrund , entschloss ich mich die Tour ein wenig abzuändern. Wir folgten also ab hier nicht mehr der Trasse mit dem grünen Punkt, sondern folgten der L199 bis GRÖBITZ um dann wieder nach Osten abzubiegen und über LANGENDORF nach WEIßENFELS zu gelangen. 



_(hier konnte wir unsere Reifen wieder freifahren)_
In WEIßENFELS angekommen hatte ich ungefähr so 54 km auf der Uhr. Hier verabschiedete ich mich von meinen beiden, noch verbliebenen Mitfahrern, und fuhr mit dem Zug um 14:05 Richtung MERSEBURG nach Hause. Ich dachte schon man nimmt mich mit diesem Rad gar nicht mit .



Mir hat die Tour Spaß gemacht, es waren nette Mitfahrer dabei. Jungs mit Euch wieder gerne. Euch allen noch einen schönen Ostermontag.
Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecken: ca. 54 km
Steigungen gesamt: 533 m (Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr)
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 15,22 km/h
Streckenbeschaffenheit: glitschig und schlammig ( bei trockenem Wetter
macht es natürlich mehr Spaß, sollte
man durchaus noch einmal Sommer ins Auge
fassen)
Hier die Strecke:



Das Strteckenprofil:


----------



## andi65 (24. März 2008)

Hallo,
das war heute eine klasse Ostermontagstour .
Ja Udo, die falsche Reifenwahl hast du sehr gut umschrieben . Hatte ich doch wirklich noch andere Reifen aufgezogen um den Schlupf auf den zu erwartenden Untergrund wenigsten etwas zu eliminieren. Nur leider war der Schmalz in den Oberschenkeln heute ziemlich zeitig raus  .
Die Tour hat mir trotzdem Spaß gemacht .


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2008)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das war heute eine klasse Ostermontagstour .
> Ja Udo, die falsche Reifenwahl hast du sehr gut umschrieben . Hatte ich doch wirklich noch andere Reifen aufgezogen um den Schlupf auf den zu erwartenden Untergrund wenigsten etwas zu eliminieren. Nur leider war der Schmalz in den Oberschenkeln heute ziemlich zeitig raus  .
> Die Tour hat mir trotzdem Spaß gemacht .


Ein gutes hatte die Tour auch noch, wir konnten nochmal ein wenig im Schnee unsere Spuren ziehen .


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2008)

Hallo,
da das Wetter heute so toll war, habe ich gleich die Gelegenheit genutzt zu einer kurzen 180 minütigen Ausfahrt in den Burgenlandkreis nach WEIßENFELS und über UICHTERITZ- LUFTSCHIFF-ROßBACH auf dem PILGERWEG wieder zurück nach MERSEBURG.
In WEIßENFELS wurde gleich noch die neue "White Rock Tourenteambekleidung" abgeholt.


 _(sieht ganz nett aus finde ich)_
Meine Tour die am Sonntag um den SÜßEN SEE führen sollte, habe ich abgeändert, da ich sonst mit Andi65 allein gefahren wäre. Sie führt jetzt von MERSEBURG AIRPARK Parkplatz ab 08:40 Uhr nach WSF und dort dann um 10:00 Uhr mit dem WHITE ROCK TOURENTEAM und WHITE ROCK RACING TEAM nach GOSECK zum Streckentest für die 10.Auflage der Gosecker MTB Trophy. 
siehe hier:http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/homepage/index.htm
*Für das leibliche Wohl von Euch wird gesorgt, es gibt Roster vom Grill und warme und kalte Getränke!*
siehe LMB:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5681


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2008)

Hallo,
heute habe ich das schöne Wetter für eine etwas größere Geiseltalseerunde einschließlich Runstädter See genutzt. Da es fast Windstil war konnte ich meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit gegenüber den Wochen zuvor deutlich steigern .
Diesmal ging es entgegen den Uhrzeigersinn um die Seen. Die milde Witterung der letzten Wochen merkt man auf Schritt und Tritt, die Bäume und Sträucher treiben stark aus.



_(Waldweg im Bereich der Klobikauer Halde)_



_(Aussichtspunkt unterhalb STÖBNITZ)_
Es ging dann weiter auf den unteren Rundweg bis zum Aussichtspunkt unterhalb STÖBNITZ und hier auf geraden Weg zur MARINA MÜCHELN.
Der Kran der die Boote einmal zu Wasser lassen soll wird wahrscheinlich noch einige Revisionen bekommen ohne überhaupt ein Boot zu Wasser gelassen zu haben .







_(Blick von der Kranplattform zum Wasser, wird wahrscheinlich noch 2-3 Jahre dauern ehe hier ein Boot ins Wasser gelassen wird.)_
Am Hafentower wird schwer gewerkelt, Richtfest war schon gewesen und die Fertigstellung wird nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.



Weiter ging es auf den Rundweg über NEUMARK



_(hier sieht man die schale Engstelle die in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen überflutet sein wird)_
bis zur Baustelle Einleitung der "Leiha" in den Geiseltalsee.



Die Brücke im Hintergrund ist aufgestellt, es fehlt nur noch der Belag, soll wohl demnächst passieren. Das Bett zur Einleitung ist fast fertig. Es kann also nicht mehr lange dauern und der Rundweg zwischen FRANKLEBEN und BRAUNSBEDRA ist wieder durchgehend befahrbar .


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2008)

Hallo,
mit Verwunderung habe ich gerade beim stöbern in *"Fahrgemeinschaften",* oder wie ich es immer nenne *"LMB- Last Minute biken"* festgestellt, das diese Art eine Tour anzubieten in Sachsen-Anhalt und überhaupt in den neuen Bundesländern wohl ziemlich unbekannt ist.  Meine alten MitBikerinnen und Biker aus NRW sind da weit aufgeschlossener. 
Da bin ich wohl der einzige der hier Touren anbietet, schade.
Nun ja vielleicht klappt es doch noch.


----------



## GTdanni (27. März 2008)

Hallo Udo.  
Ich war heute bei Winne und er hat mir vom Sonntag erzählt. 
Ich hatte mir aber schon für das schöne Wetter ne 100km Rennradrunde vorgenommen. 

Die Sache mit den LMB Touren ist ne tolle Sache, nur leider kann ich eben selber keine Einstellen da ich aus beruflichen und privaten Gründen kaum einen Tag vorher planen kann/will. 

Wenn es allerdings bei mir passt meld ich mich bei euch, aber das weißt du ja. 
Mach auf jeden Fall weiter so Udo. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2008)

Hallo Danni,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Udo.
> Ich war heute bei Winne und er hat mir vom Sonntag erzählt.
> Ich hatte mir aber schon für das schöne Wetter ne 100km Rennradrunde vorgenommen.
> 
> ...


ja ich glaube auch, das der Streckentest am Sonntag in GOSECK ein voller Erfolg wird. Werde mal die Hobbystrecke abfahren, ob ich mich dann für das Rennenn anmelde weiß ich noch nicht . Ich glaube aber eher nicht .
Viel Spaß bei Deiner Rennradtour .


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Themas,
heute war ich zur Erkundungstour für meine Tour am 31.05.08 mit dem *White Rock Tourenteam* von WEISSENFELS zur ARCHE NEBRA. Da ich ja nun die Strecke WSF  FREYBURG im schlaf fahren kann, bin ich auf dem kürzesten Weg von MERSEBURG über BRAUNSBEDRA- MÜCHELHÖHE nach BRANDERODA. 
Man glaubt es kaum aber auch auf den Feldwegen gibt es Unfälle .



_(gemeinsam wurde der Hänger wieder auf die Räder gestellt) _
Ab hier teilweise weiter auf dem GÖHLERUNDWEG 



_(uralte Linde, die schon etliche Jahre erlebt hat, oberhalb BRANDERODA)_
bis in die NEUE GÖHLE nach FREYBURG. Von FREYBURG zur ZEDDENBACHMÜHLE und an der Schleuse weiter bis nach BALGSTÄDT. Ab hier folgte ich den FINNEWANDERWEG. Markierung alt: rotes Dreieck, neu: grünes Quadrat. Alte Markierung ist teilweise noch vorhanden.



_(Blick auf den Finnewanderweg zurück nach BALGSTÄDT)_
Er führte mich bis kurz vor HIRSCHRODA. *Achtung* nicht in die Ortschaft fahren, sondern gleich der alten Pflasterstraße nach Norden, ist sehr schlecht bzw. gar nicht ausgeschildert . Nach ca. 750 m die Straße Richtung Westen wieder verlassen, ist diesmal gut ausgeschildert. Weiter über den MÜHLBERG bis nach PLÖSSNITZ. Der Abschnitt ist Landschaftlich sehr schön und angenehm zu fahren, Wiesenweg. Ab PLÖSSNITZ weiter am südlichen Rand nach Westen. Nach ca. 750 m geht der Wanderweg zu einem Trail über mit Downhill Anteil.







_(teilweise naturbelassen, Steine und natürliche Stufen)_
Für Treckingräder nicht geeignet. MTB`s sollten nicht nur bei bei feuchten Wetter ordentliches Profil auf den Reifen haben. Wer hier ohne Helm fährt ist leichsinnig, bei einem Sturz wird er hier nicht so schnell gefunden . 



_(Blick über das BORNTAL Richtung THALWINKEL)_
Da die Zeit schon ziemlich fortgeschritten war , bin ich nicht mehr weiter durch das BORNTAL bis nach KRAWINKEL, sondern bin zurück auf der K2252 nach TAUCHA. In TAUCHA erst einmal lecker Erbsensuppe mit Würstchen geschlabbert , hat ausgezeichnet geschmeckt. Dann auf der L209 



_(hier ein Blick auf die ehemalige Reichsfliegerschule Taucha)_
über GLEINA- BAUMERSRODA- BRANDERODA- MÜCHELHÖHE bis nach SCHORTAU. Ab hier weiter am südlichen Ortsrand von BRAUNSBEDRA über FRANKLEBEN- GEUSA und ALTE HEERSTRASSE nach MERSEBURG zurück.



_(Die Strecke)_

Hier einige Tourdaten: 
Länge: 81 km
Summe der Steigungen: 651 m (Angaben ohne Gewähr)
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 16,5 km/h
Duchschnittpuls: 101 Schläge 
Punkte im Winterpokal: 20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Themas,

hier der Tourbericht von der Tour mit dem *White Rock Tourenteam* und dem Ausrichter der 10. Gosecker MTB- Trophy in GOSECK, ZWEIRADRIESE und das WHITE ROCK RACING TEAM zur Strecke nach GOSECK, wo die Vorstellung der Strecke durch Winfried Kreis erfolgte.
Da sich kein Mitfahrer von MERSEBURG nach WEISSENFELS zum Startort eingetragen hatte, bin ich gleich von der Haustür auf einer optimierten Strecke via SÜDFELDSEE nach WEISSENFELS gedüst. Von MERSEBURG WEST bis WEISSENFELS Märchenbrunnen brauchte ich heute nur 60 Minuten, neuer persönlicher Rekord trotz Gegenwind .
Auf dem Markt in WEISSENFELS standen schon die ersten drei Mitfahrer. Zum Start um 10:00 Uhr waren wir bereits stattliche 37 Bikerinnen und Biker. 







Die Strecke führte uns über die Saalebrücke weiter am linken Ufer der Saale entlang bis nach UICHTERITZ. 



Ab hier ging es oberhalb UICHTERITZ auf einen Feldweg bis nach GOSECK zum Start am Sportplatz. Hier erwarteten uns schon weitere Bikerinnen und Biker. 



Ich schätze mit dem Bikernachwuchs waren weit über 60 Teilnehmer am Treffpunkt. Um 11:00 Uhr wurde dann die Strecke abgefahren Lizenz und Hobbystrecke. 







_(je früher desto besser, der Nachwuchs war auch dabei)_



Die Hobbystrecke habe ich ebenfalls absolviert, es ist schon fordernd. Nach der Stärkung, die wie immer vom Team Zweirad-Riese hervorragend organisiert war, 



bin ich dann weiter Richtung FREYBURG über EULAU-HENNE-ROßBACH-GROßJENA und hier aber am rechten Unstrutufer bis FREYBURG,



es ist ja schließlich heute der letzte Tag im Winterpokal. Dann weiter durch FREYBURG durch hoch zur NEUEN GÖHLE und weiter auf dem GÖHLERUNDWANDERWEG bis nach BANDERODA. Ab BANDERODA hoch zur MÜCHELHÖHE und weiter nach KRUMPA. Hier traf ich 5 Reiter mit einer Hundmeute, bestehend aus 60-70 Tieren. 



Ab KRUMPA an den alten Luftschutzbunkern vorbei zum GEISELTALRUNDWEG bis zur Baustelle Einleitung der GLEINA. Die Brücke ist zu einem drittel mit Belag versehen. 



Über FRANKLEBEN und GEUSA ging es wieder zurück nach MERSEBURG WEST.

Bei herrlichem Wetter heute zum Abschluß noch 24 WP-Punkte eingefahren, die mich garantiert unter die ersten 30 Plätze bringen werden .
Ich kann allen nur empfehlen am 06.04. die 10. Gosecker MTB- Trophy zu besuchen, wer nicht hinfährt hat sicherlich was verpasst.
Die Strecke:




alle Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/168

Die Videos werden kann ich erst morgen unter *sevenload.de* veröffentlichen, weil gerade auf die Version 3.0 umgestellt wird.


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2008)

Hallo, 
heute ging e s einmal mit dem Treckingrad auf Tour, mit kurzen Tretlagerwechselboxenstopp über WEISSENFELS-NAUTSCHKETAL-WETHAUTAL-SAALE-EULA-GOSECK und über dem Luftschiff auf dem Pilgerweg retour nach MERSEBURG. Diesmal neuer Rekord bis Weißenfels Markt nur 55 Minuten gebraucht . Nach dem Wechsel meines Tretlagers ging es mit meinen neuen Tourguide, den Jürgen, weiter über LANGENDORF und ALTEN ALTEN SALZSTRAßE, GRÖBITZ ins NAUTSCHKETAL wie schon oben beschrieben. 



_(Der Guide bei einer kurzen Rast)_



_(Das NAUTSCHKETAL)_
Im WETHAUTAL ging es am STEINERNDEN ENGEL vorbei bis zur Mündung in die SAALE.


 


Weiter ging es auf dem Saaleradweg über die HENNEBRÜCKE nach EULAU und GOSECK, wo die Tour beendet wurde und jeder weiter in seine heimatlichen Gefilde fuhr.



_(Nochmals ein kurzes rekeln in der Sonne und ab ging es nach Hause )_
Immerhin kamen auf meinen Rundkurs noch 81 km zusammen.


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2008)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Jürgen aus Weißenfels unterwegs. Wir trafen uns bei herrlichem warmen Frühlingswetter  um 10:00 Uhr am Hafen am SÜDFELDSEE.
Da schon etliche Monate vergangen waren, seitdem er das letzte mal durch den Geiseltalseetagebau gefahren ist, habe ich mich entschlossen dies zu ändern und ihm die schönen Seiten des GEISELTALSEES mit seiner Umgebung zu zeigen .
Es ging dann am südlichen Fuß der Halde VESTA nach BRAUNSDORF und von dort auf den Wanderweg hoch zur Halde PFÄNNERHALL. Über die Halde weiter nach NEUMARK zur ehemaligen Pumpenstation.
Der Wasserstand ist in den letzten 14 Tagen enorm angstiegen, es werden ca. 50 cm fehlen bis die Fahrtrasse überspült wird.



_(wie man hier schon sehen kann)_
Wir fuhren weiter auf der alten Trasse die zur Wetterschutzhütte führte.
nach ca. 500 m war die Fahrt natürlich zu Ende, weil der Wasserstand auf der Müchelner Seite schon seit Wochen ein passieren unmöglich macht .



_(hier führte die Trasse mal entlang)_
Also zurück und weiter nach Norden auf dem Umgehungsweg 



hoch zur Wetterschutzhütte.



_(hier ein Blick Richtung NEUMARK NORD/KLOBIKAUER HALDE)_
Weiter ging die Fahrt am Geschiebgarten vorbei auf den unteren Rundweg bis zum Aussichtspunkt WÜNSCH.
Ab hier den Anstieg hoch Richtung Weinberg. 



_(der hat es immer wieder in sich )_
Leider hatten wir diesmal von oben schlechte Sichtverhältnisse, war ziemlich trübe. Weiter ging es dann auf der ALTEN HEERSTRASSE bis kurz vor der A38, wo wir dann nach Süden abbogen und in BLÖSIEN die Tour für beendet erklärten. 
Ich habe wieder einmal festgestellt, das ich zu warm angezogen war. Merkt man immer erst wenn der Tag länger wird und die Sonne einem auf dem Pelz brennt .
Trotzdem eine schöne Tour, die man unbedingt in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen wiederholen sollte, um noch einmal an der Engstelle NEUMARK durchfahren zu können.


----------



## maik.k. (1. April 2008)

Hallo Udo, mit Spannung verfolge ich immer wieder deine Berichte über Touren rund um meine alte Heimatstadt Merseburg und meinen Geburtsort Weißenfels.
Die Dokumentation, vor allem mit Bildern und Statistiken von dir finde ich immer wieder genial, da ich nur noch selten zu Besuch in der Gegend bin und durch dich die Möglichkeit besteht, Weiterentwicklungen in der alten Heimat mitzuverfolgen.
Weiter so,

Maik


----------



## Udo1 (2. April 2008)

Hallo maik.k,


maik.k. schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, mit Spannung verfolge ich immer wieder deine Berichte über Touren rund um meine alte Heimatstadt Merseburg und meinen Geburtsort Weißenfels.
> Die Dokumentation, vor allem mit Bildern und Statistiken von dir finde ich immer wieder genial, da ich nur noch selten zu Besuch in der Gegend bin und durch dich die Möglichkeit besteht, Weiterentwicklungen in der alten Heimat mitzuverfolgen.
> Weiter so,
> 
> Maik


freue mich, das Dir die Berichte gefallen . Werde weiterhin versuchen mein bestes zu geben .


----------



## Udo1 (2. April 2008)

Hallo,
heute war mal eine kurze 37 km Treckingradtour zum Kegeln angesagt. Das Wetter sah ja heute morgen nicht gerade Biker freundlich aus .
Da aber die Radlerinnen und Radler des Merseburger Radvereins heute ihre letztes Kegeln vor der großen Sommerpause veranstalteten, war es für mich natürlich ein muß dabeisein zu dürfen .
Um 09:00 Uhr trafen sich also meine Wenigkeit, sowie Harti und Erich von den Merseburgern am Kreisel AIRPARK MERSEBURG. Der Wind war gegenüber gestern wieder stärker geworden , langsam macht es keinen Spaß mehr, Sturm schon seit Monaten und immer von vorn .
Es ging über die ALTE HEERSTRASSE und FRANKLEBEN nach GROßKAYNA. Dort zwei Stunden Kegeln, wobei wir diesmal den 2. Platz von 4 Mannschaften erreichten . Dafür Dank an Harti und Erich. 
Nach dem gemeinsamen Mittagessen ging es wieder zurück, kurz hinter FRANKLEBEN lenkte ich das Gesprächsthema auf unplattbare Reifen. Ich hatte das Wort "unplattbar" kaum ausgesprochen, da schlingerte auch schon mein Hinterrad, die Luft entwich ziemlich schnell. 



Ich hatte mir ein Stück Draht in meinen Racing Ralf eingefahren .
Also Schlauch wechseln und dabei die hilfreichen Bemerkungen meiner beiden Mitfahrer angehört -auch zum Thema unplattbarer Reifen -, die mich aber wie immer hilfreich beim pumpen unterstützten .



Und wie immer schaffte ich es wieder einmal vor dem Beginn der Regenschauer die heimatliche Wohnung zu erreichen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. April 2008)

Hallo Andreas @ Andi65,

hier noch die Links zu dem Video und den Bildern von der Tour letzten Sonntag "Vorstellung der Wettkampfstrecke 10.MTB-Trophy in Goseck" und die anschließende Rund über FREYBURG nach MERSEBURG.

Video: http://de.sevenload.com/videos/nsiRqk5-Infofahrt-auf-der-10-Gosecker-MTB-Trophystrecke


Bilder: http://de.sevenload.com/alben/iuJDZbp/showAll/images

Also schon 2 Tage ohne auf dem Rad zu sitzen ist schon belastend . Das soll so bis zum Sonntag weitergehen, habe zur Zeit eine laufende Nase . Daher am Sonntagnachmittag Wandern im Geiseltal angesagt .


----------



## andi65 (4. April 2008)

Hallo Udo,

hoffentlich habe ich dich nicht mit meiner Grippe angesteckt?
Ja die Zeit ohne Rad zu fahren ist schon irgendwie belastend , ich lag nun auch schon seit einer Woche stramm im Bett und das bei stellenweise sehr schönen Radelwetter . Aber an Hand deiner hervoragenden Berichte, konnte ich trotz Krankheit, am Geschehen teilhaben .

Die Photos und das Video habe ich mir gerade angesehen . Die sind wie immer super . Hätte die Strecke auch gern mit angetestet, aber da hatte mich die Grippe schon fest im Griff.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Marathori (5. April 2008)

Hallo Udo,

bei mir kommt kein Video ?!???

Kannst Du bitte noch mal nachbessern?

Gruß
Thoralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2008)

Hallo Marathori,


Marathori schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> bei mir kommt kein Video ?!???
> 
> ...


ich habe die Einstellungen von meinen Album "Bike Videos" bei sevenload.de geändert. Jetzt müsste es klappen .


----------



## Udo1 (8. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe für den 19.04. eine Tour auf den Finnewanderweg von FREYBURG aus eingestellt .
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6206
Nur wenn es nicht regnet 
Strecke:
FREYBURG-FINNEWANDERWEG bis STEINBACH, weiter am STEINBACH bachaufwärts; Flugplatz BAD BIBRA- TAUHARDT- durchs KRÄHENTAL bis HASELBERG; dann nach Norden bis LOSSA, weiter bis ZEISDORF; von ZEISDORF ca. 1000m nach Süden, dann nach Osten bis BUCHA- MEMLEBEN- Unstrut bis NEBRA. Ab hier entweder mit Hopperticket zurück an die Standorte, oder auf den Unstrutradweg weiterfahren Richtung Heimat, je nach Zeit.

Treffpunkt *FREYBURG Bahnhof* um 08:30 Uhr
Hopperticket bis NEBRA 6,- 
Zug ab MERSEBURG: 07:36 Uhr
WEISSENFELS ab: 07:53 Uhr
NAUMBURG ab: 08:18 Uhr
FREYBURG an: 08:26 Uhr

Karte mit Strecke hier:




Im Anhang das Overlay zur Strecke.


----------



## Udo1 (14. April 2008)

Hallo,
habe heute mal eine kleine Feierabendrunde um den und durch den Geiseltalsee gemacht. Die Baustelle am Geiseltalseeradweg kurz vor BRAUNSBEDRA Einleitung der Leiha in den See ist fast fertig. Der Brückenbelag ist verlegt, es fehlt nur noch das Geländer.







_(Blick von der Brücke auf das Wehr)_



_(Das neue Bett der Leiha in den Geiseltalsee)_
Die Engstelle bei NEUMARK ist noch nicht überflutet. 
siehe Video: http://de.sevenload.com/videos/oyeAXJL-Enge-Geiseltalsee-Neumark
Der Pegelstand vom 01.04.08 Franklebener Seite 89,05m und Müchelner Seite 84,55m.
Es macht sich schon bemerkbar, wenn man 1 Woche nicht auf dem Rad war, aber mit einem heutigen Schnitt von 20,3 km/h war ich eigentlich ganz ordentlich unterwegs gewesen .


----------



## soulseller (14. April 2008)

geiler verein!


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2008)

Hallo,
heute hat Andi65 Geburtstag .
Alles Gute, Gesundheit und vor allem in diesem Jahr schöne sturzfreie Touren .


----------



## GTdanni (15. April 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute, vorallem Gesundheit. 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi65 (15. April 2008)

Hallo Udo1, Hallo GTdanni,

vielen Dank euch beiden für eure Glückwünsche .

Werde mir große Mühe geben gesund zu bleiben .

Ich hoffe ja, dass wir dieses Jahr noch viele gemeinsame Sturzfreie Touren unternehmen werden .


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (16. April 2008)

Hallo,

heute war die erste Käsetour 2008 zur Käsescheune nach BAD BIBRA angesagt . 
Start war um 07:40 Uhr in Merseburg. Es ging auf dem Pilgerweg bis zum LUFTSCHIFF bei PETTSTÄDT, ab hier auf Wirtschaftswege über MARKRÖHLITZ und GOSECK bis zur Hennebrücke/ Unstrut vor NAUMBURG. Hier war der Treffpunkt mit den Bikern aus WEISSENFELS. Da ich noch Zeit hatte fuhr ich den Weißenfelsern auf dem Saaleradweg entgegen. Die Saale ist ordentlich gefüllt, der Radweg am Bootshaus GROCHLITZ ist nicht mehr befahrbar, es sei denn man schiebt, dann steht einem aber das Wasser bis zum Hals.



Punkt 10:00 Uhr waren dann die Initiatoren der Tour Jürgen und Reinhard aus Weißenfels eingetroffen. 
Ohne große Umschweife ging es auf dem Saaleradweg und Unstrutradweg über FREYBURG- WEISCHÜTZ- LAUCHA- DORNDORF weiter. 



_(Überschwemmungen der Unstrut bei WEISCHÜTZ)_
Ungefähr 1000m hinter DORNDORF war der Weg erst einmal zu Ende.



_(v.l.n.r. Udo1 Reinhard und Jürgen der Tourinitiator)_




Die Unstrut hat den Radweg überflutet, ein durch kommen unmöglich, also einen Trampelpfad am Berghang hoch und die Stelle umgangen. Diesen Trampelpfad kannte ich auch noch nicht.



_(runter fährt es sich sicherlich viel schöner )_
Bis nach BURGSCHEIDUNGEN gab es keine Komplikationen mehr. Ab hier ging es auf den Biberradweg 











_(Diese alte Deutsche Eiche hat sicherlich schon viel erlebt)_
bis nach BAD BIBRA zur Käsescheune. Hier wurde erst einmal eingekauft, ich glaube es waren insgesamt so an die 8 kg. Nach der Rast in BAD BIBRA wo erst einmal der hervorragende Käse gekostet wurde



_(Der Käse schmeckt hervorragend )_
ging es wieder retour. In FREYBURG verabschiedete ich mich von den beiden Weißenfelsern und fuhr die Serpentinenstraße zur NEUENBURG hoch. Ab der NEUENBURG folte ich den Pilgerweg rückwärts durch die ALTE GÖHLE und LUFTSCHIFF bis nach ROßBACH. Ab hier ging es weiter auf den alten Eisenbahndamm, der jetzt als Radweg ausgebaut ist über den SÜDFELDSEE und RUNSTÄDTER SEE- FRANKLEBEN bis nach MERSEBURG zurück.
Einige Tourdaten:
Wetter: Sonne pur, na ja Anfangs einige Wolken .
Streckenlänge: 120 km
Summe der Steigungen: 1009m (Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr)
Duchschnittgeschwindigkeit:17,55 km/h
Streckenbeschaffenheit: Bis auf einige Teilabschnitte des Unstrutradweges, die überspült waren, waren alle Wege trocken und gut befahrbar.
Strecke:




alle Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/168


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2008)

Hallo,
die morgige Strecke ist auf das Navi überspielt . Ich werde noch mal schnell den Luftdruck auf den Reifen prüfen und mich für die morgige Finnewanderwegtour ab 08:30 Uhr vom Bahnhof FREYBURG vorbereiten. 
Bis jetzt sind noch zwei Mitfahrer aus Weißenfels mit von der Partie .
Wer von MERSEBURG noch mitmöchte, 07:36 Uhr Abfahrt Bahnhof MERSEBURG mit RE .


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Themas ,
heute war ja im Forum bei Fahrgemeinschaften die Finnewanderwegtour ausgeschrieben.
Start war 08:30 Uhr FREYBURG. Da sich leider niemand als Mitfahrer eingetragen hatte , wurde die Tour trotzdem durchgeführt.
Es trafen sich mit Hopperticket auf dem Bahnhof WSF, der Jürgen und der Reinhard vom *White-Rock-Tourenteam* WEISSENFELS, die mit mir diese Tour heute durchführen wollten. Da wir alle ausreichend Regenschutz mit hatten, fiel auch die ganze Tour über kein einziger Regentropfen. Die Tour war von mir als leicht eingestuft worden, nach durchgeführter Tour stellte ich aber fest, das dies ganz schön untertrieben war.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen die Tour war einfach, nun ja ich will es mal umgangssprachlich ausdrücken, *Suuuuuper Geil*.
Der erste Härtetest folgte ab Ortsausgang BALGSTÄDT den Anstich hoch nach HIRSCHRODA. Hier wurde sich schon mal von unnötigen Bekleidungsballast gelöst.



Bis PLÖßNITZ war die Strecke dann trocken und gut befahrbar, kurz vor dem BORNTAL gab es noch einen herrlichen Ausblick Richtung BAD BIBRA/ FORST THALWINKEL. 



_(v.l.n.r. Reinhard, Jürgen und Udo1)_



Das BORNTAL bis KRAWINKEL war glitschig, die Reifen drehten teilweise durch.
Dafür gab es dann bis STEINBACH kaum noch Probleme mit der Fahrbahn. Ca. 450m nördlicher Ortsausgang STEINBACH bogen wir dann nach Westen in das Tal des Steinbaches ab



und folgten den Weg bis zum Schloß vom _Baron von Münchhausen_ in STEINBURG. Bis dahin war der Weg ein wenig schlammig mit Spurillen, aber in der Mitte noch einigermaßen befahrbar. Weiter ging es über TAUHARDT in den Rastenberger Stadtforst. Ab hier entschloss ich mich eine Abkürzung bis nach LOSSA zu nehmen. Wir folgten ab jetzt den KAISERWEG _(grünes Dreieck)_. Teilweise durch die Forstwirtschaft zerfahrene Wege. Wir folgten also den Lauf der LOSSA auf einen sicherlich wenig bekannten Singletrail.



Hätten wir mal lieber nicht machen sollen, wir fuhren durch Unterholz bis wir einen Weg fanden, der uns auf einen hervorragenden Singletrail wieder an die LOSSA zuzrückführte mit anschließender Wasserdurchfahrt.







An der Ziegelmühle kamen wir endlich aus dem Wald raus und fuhren weiter bis Ortsmitte ROTHENBERGA, dann nach Westen auf den alten Bahndamm der uns in Richtung LOSSA führte. Kurz vor LOSSA hat man den Bahndamm zugeschüttet. Vorn, links und rechts hohe steile Wände, zum zurückfahren hatten wir keinen Bock, also eine alpine Einlage mit Rad auf der Schulter den Steilhang rauf.



Ab LOSSA ging die Fahrt weiter über den GROßEN WINDBERG und über WOLFSANGER in den Wald südlich WOLMIRSTEDT (grottenschlechte Wege, durch große Forstmaschinen). 







Hier folgten wir dann wieder den KAISERWEG bis nach BUCHRA. Auf Grund von Zeitproblemen entschloss ich mich ab BUCHRA die L214 bis MEMLEBEN zu nehmen. 



Ab MEMLEBEN dan auf dem Unstrutradweg 
bis NEBRA und rein in die Burgenlandbahn 



bis nach Hause.

Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke: 64 km
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 12 km/h
Steigungen gesamt: 1073 m
Wetter: kein Regen
Beschaffenheit der Strecke: zum größten Teil gut befahrbar, einige Teilabschnitte sehr schlammig

hier die Strecke:



_(blau geplant, rot tatsächlich gefahren)_

Es hat mir Spaß gemacht Euch als Mitfahrer haben zu dürfen, mit hat es gefallen. Euch ein schönes Wochenende! 

Alle Fotos hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/168

und hier: http://de.sevenload.com/mitglieder/Udo1/bilder?page=1

Im Anhang das Overlay zur Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (21. April 2008)

Hallo,
wer Zeit und Lust und Laune hat in dieser Woche eine kleine Tour durch den Geiseltalsee zu unternehmen, der sollte morgen um 09:30 Uhr am Hafen Südfeldsee sein. 

Strecke siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2008)

Hallo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer Zeit und Lust und Laune hat in dieser Woche eine kleine Tour durch den Geiseltalsee zu unternehmen, der sollte morgen um 09:30 Uhr am Hafen Südfeldsee sein.
> 
> Strecke siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272


hat leider geregnet, bin also nicht gefahren . Im ehemaligen Tagebau wäre es bei Regen echt schlammig geworden.
Nun ja das Wetter soll ja besser werden. 
Vielleicht morgen Nachmittag noch einmal ein Versuch, werde dann heute Abend eine Tour ins LMB (Fahrgemeinschaften) stellen.


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2008)

Hallo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat leider geregnet, bin also nicht gefahren . Im ehemaligen Tagebau wäre es bei Regen echt schlammig geworden.
> Nun ja das Wetter soll ja besser werden.
> Vielleicht morgen Nachmittag noch einmal ein Versuch, werde dann heute Abend eine Tour ins LMB (Fahrgemeinschaften) stellen.


habe einen Termin für Morgen ins LMB gestellt .
Start 14:00 Uhr Merseburg Südpark;
zweiter Treffpunkt Hafen Südfeldsee ca. 14:30 Uhr.

Streckenverlauf hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6278


----------



## Udo1 (23. April 2008)

Hallo,

werde mich jetzt langsam auf das Bike schwingen und zum Treffpunkt fahren , es hat sich noch ein Mitfahrer aus Merseburg Süd telefonisch angemeldet , will ihn natürlich nicht warten lassen frei nach dem alten Soldatensprichwort.

5 Minuten vor der Zeit ist des Soldaten Pünktlichkeit.


----------



## Udo1 (23. April 2008)

Hallo,

war heute Nachmittag mit dem Mario aus MERSEBURG unterwegs. Treffpunkt war der Südpark/Merseburg. Danach ging es direkt zum Südfeldsee. Reinhard1 aus WSF hatte sich noch kurzfristig abgemeldet . Vom Südfeldsee ging es unterhalb der Halde VECHTA nach BRAUNSBEDRA hoch zur Halde PFÄNNEREHALL und auf der Westseite wieder runter.



_(Trail Westseite Halde PFÄNNERHALL)_
Dann weiter bis NEUMARK Engstelle. Hier wurde zum Schutz der Wanderer und Biker ein Schlagbaum errichtet, der das Befahren der Engstelle, ehemals Pumpstation, untersagt.







Weiter ging es auf trockenen festen Wegen durch den Tagebau zur Schutzhütte. Ab Schutzhütte weiter auf den unteren Rundweg bis unterhalb des Uphills zum Weinberg. Achtung hier wurde der Weg beseitigt, es wurden Pflanzgräben gezogen. Weiter ging es dann wieder auf den unteren Rundweg parallel zur ehemaligen Rohrleitung Flutung Geiseltalsee im Bereich des Weinberges (KLOBIKAUER HALDE)



Die komplette Leitung wird zur Zeit zurückgebaut, macht auch Sinn bei den heutigen horenden Schrottpreisen.
An der Nordkante der Halde BLÖSIEN ging es auf einen Trail nach BLÖSIEN und von dort zum Südpark zurück.
Die Tour hat wieder mal Spaß gemacht, Dank an meinen Mitfahrer Mario .

Für alle die heute nicht konnten, Morgen um 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Südfeldsee Hafen nochmal eine Tour. 
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272

Einige Tourdaten:
Streckenlänge: 50 km
Duchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 17 km/h
Streckenbeschaffenheit: trocken und fest, teilweise war der Boden so
hart wie Asphalt
Wetter: Sonne pur bei runden 18°C


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem sich für meine heutige Tour keiner gemeldet hat, bzw. ich Absagen erhalten habe, habe ich mich zu einer Flachlandtour nordwestlich MERSEBURG entschlossen. Es ging von MERSEBURG über FREIMFELDE am südwestlichen Zaun von DOW entlang nach DÖRSTEWITZ. Von dort leider auf Asphalt bis DELITZ AM BERGE. Hier auf landwirtschaftlichen Wegen westwärts bis nach STEUDEN und von dort wieder über die Feldwege Richtung östlicher Ortseingang SCHAFSTÄDT. Ab hier parallel zur Bahn bis GROSSGRÄFENDORF und weiter am Südrand von SCHOTTEREY und BAD LAUCHSTÄDT bis südlichen Ortsausgang BAD LAUCHSTÄDT. Hier weiter in südliche Richtung auf Feldwegen über OBERKRIEGSTEDT und ALTER HERRSTRASSE bis nach MERSEBURG zurück.
Was ist mir aufgefallen bei meiner Flachlandtour durch die Fluren. Mir kam es so vor, das auf der Masse der Felder nur noch Raps angebaut wird. Manchmal erschreckend soweit das Auge reicht Raps.




*Einige Tourangaben:*
Länge des Rundkurses: 46 km
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 22,3 km/h
Streckenbeschaffenheit: trocken, fester Untergrund teilweise Schotter

hier die Strecke:




Wer Lust hat kan ja zur Tour am Sonntag, den 27.04. mitkommen. Das White Rock Tourenteams in WEISSENFELS führt eine Tour zum Bodelschwinghdenkmal durch.
näheres hier:
http://www.zweirad-riese.de/tourenteam/html/bodelschw.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2008)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Ausfahrt mit den *White Rock Tourenteam* WEISSENFELS.
Tourziel war das Bodelschwingh- Denkmal bei Zscheiplitz.
Tourguide der Tour: UDO1
Pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr war Start auf dem Markt in Weißenfels. Da es sich ja für einen Guide geziemt etwas eher da zu sein, um alle Mitfahrer als erster zu begrüßen war ich schon um 09:30 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz angekommen. Hatte also schon die ersten 22 km in den Beinen. Bei dem herrlichen Wetter von heute müssten ja eigentlich einige kommen. Es war ca. 09:40 Uhr da traf der erste Mitfahrer ein, Reinhard1 vom White Rock Tourenteam war der erste, den ich begrüßen konnte. Gegen 09:55 Uhr trafen dann noch der Uwe aus Granschütz und ein weiteres Mitglied des White Rock Tourenteam, der Uwe Kirchhof aus WSF ein. Nun ja wir waren also zuviert und starteten punkt 10:00 Uhr zur Tour. 



_(v.l.n.r. Reinhard1; Udo1; Uwe aus WSF; Uwe aus Granschütz, leider nicht voll drauf )_
Der Weg führte uns auf den Saaleradweg über Uichteritz bis kurz vor Eula, wo wir durch den Wald das Saaletal hochfuhren bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Markröhlitz- Hennebrücke. 



Wir folgten ca. 300 m der Straße Richtung Henne und bogen dann auf den Wanderweg nach Nordwest ab, am Schießplatz des Naumburger Schützenvereins vorbei bis zum Uhrengedenkstein.







Von dort weiter nach westen, am Max Klinger Haus vorbei zum Unstrutradweg. Hier verabschiedete sich der Uwe Kirchhof von uns, der zurück zu Arbeit musste. Weiter ging es über die Unstrutbrücke bei Großjena auf den Radweg weiter bis Kleinjena. Die Straße hoch Richtung Großwilsdorf. 



_( hier ist der Uwe aus Granschütz endlich mal richtig zu sehen )_
Am Sende und und Empfangsmast recht rein in den Wald und auf den Naturlehrpfad bis zur Oberförsterei Großwilsdorf. Weiter durch den Ort Richtung Tote Täler und dann in die Große Probstei und Kleine Probstei bis nach Balgstädt. 



_(Blick über Balgstädt in das Unstruttal)_
Durch Balgstädt und über der Zeddenbachmühle hoch zur Kanone Tscheiplitz, hier erst einmal Pause. 



_(unser kleinster passte natürlich hervorragend in den hohlen Baum )_
Nach durchgeführter Pause mit herrlichem Panoramablick über das Unstruttal ging es weiter Nordwärts bis kurz vor die B180 zum Bodelschwingh-Denkmal. 



Nach dem Denkmal ein Abstecher über das Sühnekreuz 



und dann Richtung Osten in die Neue Göhle. Hier weiter auf den Göhlerundwanderweg über Ebersroda und Barnderoda hoch zur Müchelhöhe bis Schortau. Ab Schortau ging es weiter am Südrand von Bedra und Braunsbedra hoch auf die Halde Vechta. Über die Halde bis Ausgang Halde am Parkplatz Südfeldsee, wo die Tour beendet wurde. Da wir drei übriggebliebene Radler heute fit waren wie zwei Addidasschuhe haben wir rund 62 km mit Steigungen gesamt von 672m ziemlich stramm abgefahren. 



_(Streckenführung der heutigen Tour)_
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit betrug bei mir ca. 16,85 km/h. 
Mir hat es wieder einmal Spaß gemacht der Tourführer für meine netten Mitfahrer zu sein, hätte auch ein paar mehr sein können. Dank an Euch für die guten Gespräche während der Tour, euch noch eine schöne Woche.
Alle Bilder hier:http://de.sevenload.com/alben/tpzvblR


----------



## grunauer (27. April 2008)

Hallo, 
hatte ich als Alleinfahrer sonst nur was mit Feldwegen zu tun, so freute ich mich doch schon länger auf diese Tour. War sie ja ausdrücklich auch für Trekkingbikes geeignet  . Dass es natürlich in solch luftige Höhen und durchschlungene Täler ging, damit hatte ich doch dann nicht gerechnet... . So schickte ich mit an, mit der Truppe tapfer mitzuhalten und nicht abzuschwächeln...  

Zusammenfassend kann ich nur sagen, eine sehr schöne Tour, perfekt vorbereitet! Es hat einfach alles gepasst, Wetter und sogar die Verpflegung  war bestens organisiert!  

Ich hoffe doch, dass ich es dieses Jahr noch mehrfach einrichten kann, bei so einer Tour mitzufahren! 

Viele Grüße 
Uwe aus Granschütz (der hier und anderswo grunauer heißt)


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2008)

Hallo Uwe,


grunauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hatte ich als Alleinfahrer sonst nur was mit Feldwegen zu tun, so freute ich mich doch schon länger auf diese Tour. War sie ja ausdrücklich auch für Trekkingbikes geeignet  . Dass es natürlich in solch luftige Höhen und durchschlungene Täler ging, damit hatte ich doch dann nicht gerechnet... . So schickte ich mit an, mit der Truppe tapfer mitzuhalten und nicht abzuschwächeln...
> 
> Zusammenfassend kann ich nur sagen, eine sehr schöne Tour, perfekt vorbereitet! Es hat einfach alles gepasst, Wetter und sogar die Verpflegung  war bestens organisiert!
> ...


schön das Dir die Tour gefallen hat. Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste mal mit Dir zu fahren.
Uwe, das Video wird gerade hochgeladen, noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2008)

Hallo Uwe, Hallo Reinhard,

hier das Video von der Abfahrt Balgstädt. Ton bitte nicht ernst nehmen .
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/1VNMkbQ-Abfahrt-Balgstaedt


----------



## Reinhard1 (27. April 2008)

Hallo Udo,
die heutige Tour mit Dir und unseren beiden Mitfahrern hat mir wieder viel
Spaß gemacht. Sie war wie immer top vorbereitet. Leider waren wir nur nur
ein kleines Grüppchen. Schade. Habe viel Neues und Interessantes bei der 
Tour kennengelernt dank Deiner guten Vorbereitung. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour und hoffe, daß sich noch mehr Tourenfahrer vom 
White-Rock-Team finden. Bis Mittwoch
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2008)

Hallo Reinhard,


Reinhard1 schrieb:


> ... Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour und hoffe, daß sich noch mehr Tourenfahrer vom
> White-Rock-Team finden. Bis Mittwoch
> Gruß Reinhard1


nun ja die nächste Tour ist ja am 31.05. zur Himmelsscheibe, bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit. Mal sehen wieviele dann dabei sind .

Ach ja das knacken habe ich doch noch lokalisieren können, wahrscheinlich doch das Tretlager . Werde es nach der Himmelfahrtstour mal reinigen lassen.
Hier ist nochmal die Infotafel zum Auftragsmord vom Februar 1085
Falls ein rotes *X* zu sehen ist, dann mit der Taste Shift+R nachladen


----------



## grunauer (29. April 2008)

Hallo Udo, 
ich will ja nicht drängeln    - aber hast du schon Infos für die Tour am 31.05.? Würde da gern mitkommen, vorausgesetzt, die Wege sind nicht zu nass... Ich spendier meinem Fahrrad da sogar noch einen neuen Hinterreifen mit mehr Grip, habe da schon was vielversprechendes gesehen... Da werde ich mein Fahrrad mal ein wenig aufpimpen  !

Das Knacken an deinen Rad hat mir auch nach Tretlager geklungen, vielleicht aber auch Pedale... Hatte ich auch mal, aber das Knacken war viel lauter und auf beiden Seiten - Tretlager kaputt  . Aber nun ist ja Ruhe!

Viele Grüße 
Uwe


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2008)

Hallo Uwe,


grunauer schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> ich will ja nicht drängeln  - aber hast du schon Infos für die Tour am 31.05.? Würde da gern mitkommen, vorausgesetzt, die Wege sind nicht zu nass... Ich spendier meinem Fahrrad da sogar noch einen neuen Hinterreifen mit mehr Grip, habe da schon was vielversprechendes gesehen... Da werde ich mein Fahrrad mal ein wenig aufpimpen  !
> 
> Das Knacken an deinen Rad hat mir auch nach Tretlager geklungen, vielleicht aber auch Pedale... Hatte ich auch mal, aber das Knacken war viel lauter und auf beiden Seiten - Tretlager kaputt  . Aber nun ist ja Ruhe!
> ...


die Tourinfo hatte ich vorige Woche schon zum White Rock Tourenteam zwecks Veröffentlichung geschickt. Wie ich aber sehe ist sie noch nicht veröffentlicht .
Wenn ich aber Deine Mail-Adresse hätte, kann ich Dir die Infos zur Tour mailen.


----------



## Don Bert (29. April 2008)

Hey Udo!
Spektakuläres Video von eurer Balgstädt-Abfahrt! ^^
Was mich eigentlich viel mehr interessiert: Wie weit geht die denn? Doch sicher weiter als bis über die Lichtung, oder? Ist das dort freeridetaugliches Gebiet?

An alle anderen Mitverfolger dieses Threads an dieser Stelle noch ein Link als Hinweis:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=333602

Für alle die es interessiert. Ist ja nicht so häufig, dass sowas mal hier in der Nähe ist.

Ride On!


der Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2008)

Hallo Don Bert,


Don Bert schrieb:


> Hey Udo!
> Spektakuläres Video von eurer Balgstädt-Abfahrt! ^^
> Was mich eigentlich viel mehr interessiert: Wie weit geht die denn? Doch sicher weiter als bis über die Lichtung, oder? Ist das dort freeridetaugliches Gebiet?
> 
> ...


 
es ist leider kein freeridetaugliches Gebiet . Für uns alte Herren aber immer ein interessanter Downhill .


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2008)

Hallo,
am 31.05. führt das White Rock Tourenteam Weißenfels eine Tour zur Himmelsscheibe Nebra durch.
Wer Lust hat kann ja mitkommen. 
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6319

und hier sollte demnächst die genaue Tourbeschreibung stehen:
http://www.zweirad-riese.de/tourenteam/html/tourenplan_2004.html


----------



## Don Bert (29. April 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Don Bert,
> 
> 
> es ist leider kein freeridetaugliches Gebiet . Für uns alte Herren aber immer ein interessanter Downhill .




Na nun stell eure Leistung mal nicht unter den Scheffel. Die Touren, die du hier ja immer so fleißig postest.... würd ich vielleicht mit meinem Tourbike an einem Tag mit viel Pause schaffen und wär danach völlig platt.


----------



## grunauer (30. April 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Don Bert,
> 
> Für uns alte Herren aber immer ein interessanter Downhill .



Hallo Udo, 
also ich mag ja alt aussehen, aber so alt bin ich doch noch nicht!!!  Was natürlich nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass ich nur durch langes, hartes und intensives Selbsttraining dazu in der Lage war, bei den "alten Herren" mitzuhalten und nicht allzu viel Schwäche zu zeigen  

Übers Wochenende lasse ich den Drahtesel nun mal stehen und wir fahren mal ausgiebig Gespann und zelten auch noch dazu.

Fürs Wochenende wünsche ich euch auch schöne Touren und gutes Wetter!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
melde mich wieder von der verlängerten Himmelfahrtstour 30.04. bis 04.05. aus der "Fränkischen Schweiz" zurück. Herrliches Wetter und landschaftlich schöne Gegend . Tourbericht folgt, habe jetzt erst mal Hunger, werde mir jetzt eine PIZZA und ein schönes Bier gönnen .


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von der Himmelfahrtstour in die Fränkische Schweiz.
Start war am 30.04. Merseburg Bahnhof 09:36 Uhr. In Weißenfels stießen noch 4 Radler dazu. Die Fahrt mit der DB war eigentlich bis Bayreuth sehr entspannt. Das einzig negative war , das auf der Strecke Halle-Eisenach die alten Regionalzüge mit den Rad unfreundlichen Einstiegen verkehren.





Ab Bayreuth ging es dann auf sehr gut ausgebauten Radwegen und zum Teil auf Staatsstraßen durch das Truppachtal und das Wiesenttal über Waischenfeld nach Rabeneck, unseren Ausgangspunkt für die geplanten Touren.




Am späten Nachmittag trafen dann noch weitere 3 Biker ein, die die ganze Strecke von Weißenfels bis Rabeneck mit dem Rennrad zurückgelegt hatten, ca. 240 km.
Am 01.05. wurde erst einmal eine Wanderung zu Fuß unternommen. Es ging von Aufseß nach Waischenfeld auf dem Brauereiwanderweg mit 6 Brauereien.




Am 2. Mai ging es über rund 80 km mit den MTB ab Rabeneck über Zauppenberg- Pottenstein- Behringersmühle durch das Tal der Wiesent Gößweinstein weiter bis Ebermannstadt.




Ab Ebermannstadt ging es weiter in Richtung Norden durch das Tal der Leinleiter bis Heiligenstadt i. OFr. Ab hier weiter nach Osten über Aufseß  Hochstahl- Breitenlesau bis nach Waischenfeld.
Die Strecke führte ebenfalls auf überwiegend guten Radwegen. Die Tour am 3. Mai führte uns diesmal ab Rabeneck nordwärts über Nankendorf und Plankenfels durch das Wiesettal.




Ab Plankenfels folgten wir der Lochau weiter nordwärts, wo wir im unbekannten Gelände noch eine Runde auf Schlamm und Wiesenwegen führte um am Ende wieder am Ausgangspunkt anzukommen, nun ja kann ja mal vorkommen.




Es ging dann weiter bis kurz vor Hollfeld, wo wir dann Richtung Osten abbogen und uns über die MTB-Strecke 4 nach Pilgersdorf und Schönfeld bewegten. Ab Schönfeld ging es dann weiter Nordwärts durch das Tal der Lochau bis nach Tannfeld, hier im Landgasthaus die erste Rast bei Leberkäse und leckeren fränkischen Bier. Danach ging es Retour durch dichte Wälder bis nach Neustädtlein a. Forst, weiter über Oberwaiz und Tröbersdorf bis Seietenbach. Hier teilten wir uns, die eine Hälfte fuhr weiter, die andere Hälfte fuhr in die Therme nach Obersees zum entspannen. Ich fuhr also mit meinen übriggebliebenen Mitfahrern weiter über Mistelgau- Plösen- Wohnsgehaig- Neusig bis Waischenfeld- Rabeneck. Dieser Teilabschnitt hatte es in sich. Die erste halbe Stunde nur Bergauf,




dafür wurden wir mit einer herrlichen Abfahrt durch die Wälder und Täler bis Rabeneck entschädigt. Immerhin hatten wir auch an 70 km zurückgelegt. Der 4. Mai war der Tag des Abschieds aus der schönen Fränkischen Schweiz, es ging wieder zurück bis Bayreuth




und dann mit dem Zug bis nach Weißenfels-Merseburg. Unsere drei Rennradfahrer begaben sich um 08:00 Uhr wieder mit dem Rad bis Weißenfels auf den Weg.
Ich kann die Fränkische Schweiz für ausgedehnte MTB-Touren nur empfehlen. Die Radwege sind gut ausgebaut und die Beschilderung der Rad und Wanderwege ist hervorragend.
Streckenführung der Touren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

bevor das Wasser die Enge bei Neumarck überspült, morgen nochmal eine kleine Geiseltalseetour mit Tagebau. Wer Zeit hat kann ja mitkommen .
siehe hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich zu einer Geiseltalseerunde mit Tagebaudurchfahrt am Hafen Südfeldsee
[email protected] Udo1 aus Merseburg,
Reinhard @ Reinhard1 aus Weißenfels,
Jürgen aus Weißenfels und der
Mario aus Merseburg.
Startzeit 10:00 Uhr. Überpünktlich ging es gleich am Rand der Halde Vechta 




_(Ausgang Halde Vechta)_
nach Braunsbedra, wo wir den Wanderweg auf die Halde Pfännerhall hochfuhren. 




Von ganz oben hatten wir heute eine herrliche Aussicht über den Geiseltalsee. Weiter ging es über die Halde bis zum südwestlichen Rand, wo ein Trail hinunter führt.
Bei Neumark querten wir die Engstelle in den Tagebau




bis zur Schutzhütte. 




_(Blick in den Tagebau)_
Ab der Schutzhütte auf dem unteren Rundweg weiter bis zum Aussichtspunkt vor dem Weinberganstieg. Dann weiter die Rampe hoch zum Weinberg, da verloren wir den Jürgen und den Mario . Es half auch kein rufen und pfeifen, die beiden blieben verschwunden . Sie sind weiter Richtung Alte Heerstraße gefahren und nicht nach rechts zum Weinberg hoch abgebogen. Wir also weiter durch den Wald zum Aussichtturm Klobikauer Halde und die Downhill runter zum Rundweg.




_(Blick in Richtung Leuna von der Klobikauer Halde aus, dann Downhill)_
Über den unteren Rundweg ging es dann bis Frankleben, wo die Tour beendet wurde.
Achtung am unteren Rundweg unterhalb der Klobikauer Halde kann es Tags über zu Behinderungen durch LKW Verkehr kommen. Die alte Rohrleitung zum Fluten des des Sees am Weinberg wird zurückgebaut.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
heute habe ich mal eine Fahrtechniktour durchgeführt. Dies kann man, ohne sich weit von Merseburg zu entfernen, ganz gut auf der Klobikauer Halde auf der illegalen Motorchross und Quadstrecke tun.




Danach hoch zum Aussichtsturm Klobikauer Halde, den ich erst einmal fast 10 Minuten lang vom Unrat unserer Mitbürger befreit habe . Wanderer und Radfahrer sind es 100% tig nicht die ihr Müll einfach im Turm über alle Etagen verteilen und dann noch die Bierflaschen von oben runter werfen, die nutzen die Müllbehälter oder nehmen ihren Müll wieder mit . Danach ging es auf einen Trail quer über die Halde. 




Man glaubt es kaum aber es gibt sie noch die Singletrails die kaum bekannt sind,
wie man nachfolgend sehen kann .Bei der nächsten Geiseltalseetour werde ich diesen Trail mal runter fahren und nicht wie heute hoch und wer sich bei einer Feierabendtour anschließt kann ihn gleich mal kennenlernen.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
heute habe das schöne Wetter genutzt um mal schnell mit dem MTB zum Werbeliner See zu fahren .
Start war um 09:11 Uhr in Merseburg. Die Tour führte zuerst über Hohendorfer Marke. Schkopau- Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bis zum Lupedamm bei Kolenbay. Auf dem Damm ging es zügig bis Brücke Burgliebenau über die Lupe/Elster. Dann auf dem Elsterdamm weiter bis hinter die A9. Ab hier durch den Auenwald auf dann wieder auf den Elsterdamm an der Domholzschänke vorbei bis Leipzig /Stahmeln. Ein kurzes Stück am Nordufer der weißen Elster weiter um dann nach Norden abzubiegen über Wahren und Lindenthal. Kurz vor der A14 wieder nach Westen durch das Güterverkehrszentrum DHL.




_(Trail Lindenthaler Wald, kurz vor der A14)_
Rund 100m vor dem Postfrachtzentrum 90° nach Norden über eine Fußgänger/Rasbrücke über die A14, dann weiter nordwärts bis Radefeld. Von Radefeld weiter über Gerbisdorfer Mühle- Gerbisdorf. In Gerbisdorf auf alter Pflasterstraße Richtung Nordosten bis zum Schaufelrad.




Hinter dem Schaufelrad auf unbefestigten Weg nordwestwärts unterhalb der Halde vom Werbeliner See weiter bis ca. 500m östlich Flemsdorf. Ab hier wieder auf Asphaltwegen nordwärts am Ufer des Werbeliner Sees weiter. 




Eine Ehrenrunde um den Brodauer Zinken, dann weiter Richtung Süden bis Wolteritz. Am Westufer des Wolteritzer Sees
weiter bis Hayna und dann wieder westwärts bis Radefeld. Zurück ging es bis zur Domholzschänke den gleichen Weg wie hinwärts. Ab der Domholzschänke durch den Auenwald bis Maßlau, ab hier weiter durch den Auenwald bis zur Nordspitze des Raßnitzer Sees. Von hier weiter auf Schotterstrecke bis zum Nordufer Badestrand Wallendorfer See. Die Tour führte durch Burgliebenau und den Auenwald um Burgliebenau bis zum Lupedamm und ab Damm wieder über Kolenbay und Schkopau zurück nach Merseburg.
Das Wetter war ideal für diese Tour. Alle Wege sind ausgezeichnet befahrbar für alle Radtypen. Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es genügend an der Strecke.
Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke: 107 km
Fahrzeit: 5h 3
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 21,21 km/h
Kcal verbrannt: 2551 kcal
Durchschnittspuls: 106 Schläge/ Minute
Es war eine ausgesprochene Flachstrecke, Summe der Steigungen: 221m


----------



## Reinhard1 (9. Mai 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 31.05. führt das White Rock Tourenteam Weißenfels eine Tour zur Himmelsscheibe Nebra durch.
> Wer Lust hat kann ja mitkommen.
> siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6319
> ...


Hallo Udo1 am 31.05.2008 kann ich leider nicht teilnehmen,da meine liebe Frau ihren Geburtstag feiert.
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Udo1 (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo Reinhard,


Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1 am 31.05.2008 kann ich leider nicht teilnehmen,da meine liebe Frau ihren Geburtstag feiert.
> Gruß Reinhard


feiere ordentlich mit Deiner lieben Gattin und verwöhne sie richtig an ihrem Ehrentag .
Bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust für eine Tagestour Richtung Querfurt- Bornstedter Holz- Süßer See.
Abfahrt in Merseburg Airpark/Parkplatz am Sonnabend den, 17.05. um 09:00 Uhr.


----------



## grunauer (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Udo,
ich weiß nicht, warum, aber das letzte Bild, was mir hier angezeigt wird, ist das Bild der Streckenführung zum Bodelschwingh-Denkmal... :-( . Bei allen weiteren Bildern (ab dem Thread #242) sind die Bilder nicht mehr verfügbar, in den Bildeigenschaften erscheint:

"http://1.2.3.12/bmi/data55.sevenload.com/34/1b/jlijjcc/YAR.JPG nicht verfügbar"

Mit 6000er DSL sollte das doch auch nicht an der Geschwindigkeit liegen... Habe es mit Firefox und IE7 probiert, auch ohne Phishingfilter sind die Bilder bei mir nicht zu sehen  

Irgendwass stimmt in der Adresszeile nicht  

Gruß Uwe

PS: Die Tour am Samstag geht bei mir nicht  , aber den 31.05. habe ich mir fest vorgemerkt. Hoffentlich ist es trocken!


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Uwe,


grunauer schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> ich weiß nicht, warum, aber das letzte Bild, was mir hier angezeigt wird, ist das Bild der Streckenführung zum Bodelschwingh-Denkmal... :-( . Bei allen weiteren Bildern (ab dem Thread #242) sind die Bilder nicht mehr verfügbar, in den Bildeigenschaften erscheint:
> 
> "http://1.2.3.12/bmi/data55.sevenload.com/34/1b/jlijjcc/YAR.JPG nicht verfügbar"
> ...


kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, woran das liegt, das Du die Bilder nicht siehst .
Wenn ich das Thema öffne sehe ich alle Bilder . Ich hatte mich gestern auf einen fremden PC ohne Anmeldung auf diese Seiet begeben und sah die Bilder auch. An der DSL Geschwindigkeit kann es nicht liegen, ich bin noch langsamer mit meinen UMTS Anschluß als DSL 2000.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
nach dem ich gestern auf 10 km zwei Durchschläge im Hinterrad meines Treckingrades hatte (Schotterstrecke) , habe ich auf meiner heutigen Saaletour über Weißenfels einen Stopp bei Sven Wittenbecher Fahrradhändler mit Werkstatt in der Markwerbener Straße eingelegt. Er empfahl mir als Alternative zum unplattbaren Reifen von Schwalbe den CON-TEC Pannenschutz. Das ist eine Pannenschutzeinlage aus hochelatischen und widerstandsfähigen Spezialkunststoff, wird einfach zwischen Mantel und Schlauch eingelegt.
Schützt vor Nägel, Scherben,Dornen usw., und ist wieder verwendbar.
Werde ihn jetzt mal einbauen und testen. Den gibts es auch für MTB-Reifen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinhard1 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Udo1 am 17.05.08 kann ich nicht mitfahren. Bin mit der Terrasse noch nicht fertig.Das nächste mal bin ich dabei.Thomas Wittig liegt im Krankenhaus. Für die Tour ab 19.05.08 ins Erzgebirge hat er mir den Hut aufgesetzt. Ich habe noch einiges zu erledigen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Reinhard,


Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1 am 17.05.08 kann ich nicht mitfahren. Bin mit der Terrasse noch nicht fertig.Das nächste mal bin ich dabei.Thomas Wittig liegt im Krankenhaus. Für die Tour ab 19.05.08 ins Erzgebirge hat er mir den Hut aufgesetzt. Ich habe noch einiges zu erledigen.


Viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour im Erzgebirge . Das Wochenende soll ja nicht sehr prikelnd werden, Regen ist angesagt , bin heute schon einmal naß geworden .
Ich denke aber die Tour am Sonnabend Merseburg-Querfurt- Rothenschirmmbach-Erdeborn- Süßer See-Teutschental- Merseburg wird interessant werden. Können wir dann ja mal wiederholen.


----------



## Reinhard1 (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo Udo 1 die Erzgebirgstour beginnt am Montag den 19.05 um 10.00 Uhr bei Kneist Michael auf den Hof.Wir kommen am Donnerstag den 22.05 zurück. Wir fahren mit den Auto. Hast Du Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Udo1 (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo Reinhard,


Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo 1 die Erzgebirgstour beginnt am Montag den 19.05 um 10.00 Uhr bei Kneist Michael auf den Hof.Wir kommen am Donnerstag den 22.05 zurück. Wir fahren mit den Auto. Hast Du Lust mitzukommen?


hatte es im Vorfeld ja schon gesagt, in dieser Woche ist Abends Enkelbetreuung angesagt .

Aber euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ich heute morgen den Wetterbericht sah , entschloss ich mich nicht die Tour Merseburg- Querfurt-Rothenschirmbach- Erdeborn-SÃ¼Ãer See- Teutschental- Merseburg durchzufÃ¼hren, sondern die Tour Laucha- Krawinkel- Steinbach- Bad Bibra- Orlas- Wangen- Mittelberg- Birkigt-TrÃ¶bsdorf- Kirchscheidungen.
Also schnell zum Bahnhof und Hopperticket bis Kirchscheidungen gelÃ¶st, weiter geht nicht von Merseburg . Abfahrt um 09:36 Uhr und im Fahrradabteil schon 12 RÃ¤der , wollten aber alle auch in Naumburg aussteigen . Das Aussteigen klappte Problemlos, dank der gegenseitigen Hilfe und UnterstÃ¼tzung. Rad geschnappt und rÃ¼ber auf Gleis 5 zur Burgenlandbahn. PlÃ¶tzlich war ich umringt von mindestens geschÃ¤tzten 70 Wanderern die alle in den Triebwagen der Burgenlandbahn einsteigen wollten , dazu noch mein Rad und ein Kinderwagen, der Platz hat gerade so ausgereicht. Unsere lieben Wanderer verlieÃen in Freyburg den Zug, so dass ich entspannt bis Laucha weiterfahren konnte. In Laucha raus und bis nach Krawinkel die StraÃe hoch zum Einstieg Finnewanderweg. Zwischenzeitlich Regenjacke an, Regenjacke aus, Fotoapparat fiel erst mal auf die alte PflasterstraÃe und machte danach keinen Mucks mehr . Ab Krawinkel weiter auf dem Finnewanderweg bis Kreuzung Dr. Stockmann HÃ¶he, dort nach Norden auf den Rundweg BÃ¶selstein (Brauner Biber auf blauem Grund) mit herrlichen Downhill , weiter nÃ¶rdlich Gipsberg vorbei bis Bad Bibra. Ab hier folgte ich den Rundwanderweg Schnecktal (Brauner Biber auf grÃ¼nem Grund) bis kurz vor dem Finnebahnviadukt an der AuenmÃ¼hle wurde die B176 Ã¼berquert und weiter Bergauf Richtung Nordost bis zum Querweg zur HÃ¶he 221,5 gefahren. Weiter Ã¼ber HÃ¶he 240,0 und 276,0. Von hier hat man einen wunderschÃ¶nen Blick Richtung Saubach Billroda KlÃ¤fferberg und Lossa. Weiter ging es bis zur ehemaligen GaststÃ¤tte âWespeâ. UngefÃ¤hr 300 m vor der hÃ¶chsten Erhebung, den Orlas mit 305,3 m ging es hart nach Norden in den Wald sÃ¼dlich Wangen. Durch den Wald am Funkturm Erbberg vorbei hinunter bis nach Wangen, weiter Ã¼ber die Unstrut und erst einmal beim Fleischer Otto ein Bratwurst gegessen, schmeckt hervorragend, leider nur am Wochenende offen.
Nach der StÃ¤rkung an der Arche vorbei zum Mittelberg, der Turm wurde rechter Hand liegen gelassen hinter dem Schlagbaum sofort nach links (Nordost) einen echt starken Downhill runter in den Wangener Grund und wieder Ã¼ber die Unstrut nach Wangen. Ãstlicher Ortsausgang Wangen dann an den Datschen nach SÃ¼den durch das Schwalbestal, die B250 Ã¼berquert und weiter bis hoch nach Birkigt. Weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zum Eichberg, hier 90Â° nach Osten weiter Ã¼ber die HÃ¶he 226,4. Nach ca. 900m Wanderwegkreuzung, dann sofort nach 90Â° nach SÃ¼dosten auf dem Blindewanderweg weiter bis TrÃ¶bsdorf. Ab hier die L212 bis nach Kirchscheidungen zum Bahnhof der Burgenlandbahn und ab nach Hause.
Die Strecke ist landschaftlich hÃ¶chst sehenswert. Trotz Regen rings um konnte die Tour trocken durchgefÃ¼hrt werden, dank dem Wettergott .

Einige Tourdaten:
LÃ¤nge der Strecke: 58 km
Fahrzeit: 3h 59ââ
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 14,51 km/h
Kcal verbrannt: 1933 kcal
Durchschnittspuls: 109 SchlÃ¤ge/ Minute
Steigungen insgesamt: 940 m










Wer hat Lust morgen um 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt GroÃkayna SÃ¼dfeldsee Hafen eine kleine feine Runde zu drehen?
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
war heute am Nachmittag zu einer kurzen aber feinen Ausfahrt mit Andi65, nach langer Zeit wieder gemeinsam, unterwegs .
Die Tour führte uns diesmal vom alt bekannten Treffpunkt Hafen Südfeldsee Großkayna, sofort zur neuen Brücke über die Leiha am Geiseltalsee.




_(Neu gestalteter Einlauf der Leiha am Geiseltalsee)_
Weiter ging es über die Halde Pfännerhall mit Downhill am Westhang nach Neumark. Hier hinnunter in den Tagebau, der Weg an der ehemaligen Pumpstation ist jetzt überflutet. 




Die erste Wasserdurchfahrt wurde gleich an Ort und Stelle in Angriff genommen. 
Danach ging es auf Wegen und machesmal auch Querfeldein zum Ostufer des Geiseltalsees. Wir folgten alles was aussah wie ein Weg. 




_(hier sieht man noch das ehemalige Kohleflötz)_
Die Tour führte uns diesmal immer am Rand des Tagebaus entlang 




bis hoch nach Stöbnitz, wo wir uns erst einmal Kaffee und Kuchen gönnten.




Nach der Stärkung ging es hoch zum Weinberg um die heute wohl eingetroffenen Rinder zu betrachten, es sind 3 an der Zahl, die sich sicherlich in dem Bereich östlich Weinberg wohlfühlen werden. Zu fressen gibt es da ja in Hülle und Fülle. Nach der Besichtigung der Rinder, aus der Ferne, 




ging es durch den Wald der Klobikauer Halde zum Aussichtsturm und am Osthang den Downhill runter auf den unteren Geiseltalrundweg,




den wir dann bis Frankleben folgten, hier noch schnell einen Kaffee am Restaurant Zur Seeperle und dann wurde die Tour für beendet erklärt.

Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke: 54 km
Fahrzeit: 3h 28
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 15,58 km/h
Kcal verbrannt: 600 kcal
Durchschnittspuls: 89 Schläge/ Minute daran sieht man schon, das es diesmal eine lockere Tour war.

Also Andi es war wieder einmal eine schöne gemeinsame Tour , bis zum Dienstag bei der Tour Finnewanderweg- Wangen.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
am 20.05. Finnewanderwegtour, wer Lust und Zeit hat kann mitkommen. 
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6454

Mit dem Zug ab 09:36 Uhr Merseburg (Hopperticket bis Kirchscheidungen), in Weißenfels ab 09:53 Uhr (Hopperticket bis Wangen), dann weiter mit der Burgenlandbahn bis Balgstädt, hier Einstieg in den Finnewanderweg. 
Es werden rund 1191 HHm werden und ca.60 km gespickt mit herrlichen Trails .


----------



## andi65 (19. Mai 2008)

Entschuldigung Udo, wollte mich eigentlich gestern schon melden. Na ja lieber spät als gar nicht.

War gestern wieder eine super Tour hat mir auch richtig Spaß gemacht. Irgendwie mußt du aber auch Gedanken lesen können, hatte ich mir doch schon lange mal vorgenommen das Ostufer das im Wasser verschwinden wird zu erkunden. Das Wetter war mit uns auch wieder gnädig und ab und an blinzelte sogar die Sonne durch die dichte Wolkendecke.

Danke noch mal für Kaffee und Kuchen, hat lecker geschmeckt.

So, dann bis morgen zur Tour, ich bringe auch Philipp mit.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht der heutigen Tour *Balgstädt- Krawinkel-Steinbach-Bad Bibra-Orlas-Nebra-Karsdorf.*
Mit von der Partie waren:
Andreas @andi65,
sein Sohn Philipp aus Weißenfels,
und der Tourguide Udo @Udo1 aus Merseburg.
Abfahrt mit DB und Hopperticket ab Merseburg 09:36 Uhr, diesmal mit fast leeren Fahrradabteil. In Weißenfels stiegen Andi65 und Sohn Philipp dazu. In Naumburg Umsteigen in die Burgenlandbahn und in Freyburg hieß es erst einmal Räder umschichten, eine etwas größere Gruppe von Ruheständlern wollte ja auch noch mit ihren Rädern mitfahren. In Balgstädt raus aus dem Zug und am Ortsausgang den ersten ordentlichen Anstieg des Finnewanderweges hoch.
Die Aussicht zurück entschädigte uns für die erste leichte Anstrengung des Tages, es sollte noch besser kommen. Links und rechts des Weges wuchsen unsere heimischen Orchideen wie _(Orchis mascula)_auch _Knabenkraut_ genannt.  
Auf der Höhe ging es dann bis kurz vor den Toren von Hirschroda, hier bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren dann über den Mühlberg mit Downhill und anschließender Schiebeeinlage bis nach Plössnitz.
An hier ging es an der Hangkante weiter auf dem Finnewanderweg Richtung Westen. Der Finnewanderweg wurde dann zum Trail und es ging auf einen ordentlichen Downhill runter in das Borntal. 
Wir folgten den Wanderweg weiter durch das Borntal bis Krawinkel. Auf den letzten 100m befand sich ein ca 2 Meter Anstieg bei dem sogar auf trockenen Untergrund die Hinterräder durchdrehten.
Die Ortschaft Krawinkel wurde durchquert und über einen Feldweg gelangten wir bis zur Kreuzung der Wanderwege Steinbach- Böselstein. Ab hier fuhren wir nordwärts der Dr. Stockmann Höhe vorbei und bogen kurz danach wieder nach westen ab, südlich des Gipsberges. Hier wieder ein herrlicher Downhill bis kurz vor Steinbach. Wir wandten uns nach Norden durch den Wald auf einsamen Trail bis nach Bad Bibra. Hier erst einmal eine kurze Rast am Bratwurststand vor einer Garage, Bratwurst schmeckte lecker. In Bad Bibra folgten wir den Biberbach-Orlasweg der parallel zum Saubach stromaufwärts führt bis zur Auenmühle. Die B 176 wurde überquert und wieder ging es hoch in Richtung Höhe 202,9 westlich Bad Bibra, hier wandten wir uns wieder nach Westen und fuhren einen Bogen zum Rödchen hoch. Ab hier wurde aus dem Wiesen und Feldweg eine Schotterpiste bis kurz vor der ehemaligen Gaststätte Zur Wespe. Den Orlas mit seinen 305,3 Metern ließen wir links liegen und fuhren weiter Richtung Norden durch den Wald Richtung Funkturm Erbberge. Ungefähr 300 m vor dem Funkturm befand sich ein Abzweig, einigermaßen gut ausgebaut der in Richtung Wangen bergab führte. Da ich diesen Weg noch nicht gefahren war, entschloss ich mich kurzerhand diesen Weg zu folgen. Hätte ich mal nicht machen sollen, Endstation bergab auf einer schönen bunten Blumenwiese mit fast mannshohen Gras.
Also wieder Retour bergauf zum Ausgangspunkt und dann die bekannte Strecke am Funkturm vorbei auf herrlichem Downhill  hinunter nach Wangen. Ab hier weiter an der Arche Nebra vorbei hoch zum Mittelberg, hier Pause und Andi kraxelte den Turm hoch zum Fototermin über den Baumwipfeln. Danach ging es über den Mittelberg in südöstlicher Richtung auf einen herrlichen Trail in rasanter Schussfahrt von Brennnesseln geärgert wieder runter in den Wangener Grund.
Ab Wangen folgten wir den Unstrutradweg über Nebra bis nach Karsdorf zum Bahnhof.
Mein Dank gilt meinen beiden Mitfahrern die hervorragend und ohne zu murren die Strapazen auf sich genommen haben und jederzeit an mein Hinterrad waren. 
Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke: 47,5 km
Von der Haustür zur Haustür: 52,6 km
Fahrzeit von Haustür zu Haustür: 4h 15
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 12,36 km/h
Kcal verbrannt: 1827 kcal
Durchschnittspuls: 96 Schläge/ Minute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
heute waren unterwegs im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt
Andreas @Andi65
und
Udo @Udo1
Die Tour führte uns vom Luftfahrtmuseum, wo der Treffpunkt war, nordwärts über Delitz am Berge auf Ackerwegen und Wiesenwegen nach Steuden. Da hatte der Andi aber schon die Anfahrt aus Weißenfels in den Beinen . Wo wir schon mal in Steuden waren, wurden auch gleich am dortigen Hühnerhof frische Eier in die Rucksäcke eingeladen und es ging weiter wieder Richtung Süden über die neue A38 östlich Schafstädt nach Bad Lauchstädt. Der Kurpark ist in dieser Jahreszeit sehr sehenswert,




wie man hier sehen kann.




Schnell noch einen Kaffee getrunken und weider weiter nach Süden
über Oberklobikau zur Alten Heerstraße und dies dann nach Osten bis vor die Tore von Merseburg gefolgt. Für mich war hier die Tour bei heute leider 42 km beendet , der Andi konnte noch rund 21 km weiter bis Weißenfels fahren.


----------



## GTdanni (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo Udo. 

Ich will mich auch mal wieder melden, hatte in letzter Zeit viel zu tun und bin viel Rennrad oder allein mit dem MTB gefahren.  
Nun möchte ich mal eine Bitte an dich los werden. 
Ich würde dieses Jahr gern mal wieder ne Tour zum Petersberg machen. Die hatten sonst immer die Eislebener organisiert aber da gibts wohl dieses Jahr nichts. 
Da dachte ich so bei mir = Wer ist besser geeignet ne schöne Route rauszusuchen als der Udo? 
Also was sagst du zu dem Vorhaben? 
MSB-Petersberg und zurück, Strecke sollte meist am SRWW entlang führen aber auch schöne Abstecher könnten drin sein. (der steile Hang in Kloschwitz  ) 
Der Zeitpunkt sollte ein Wochenende sein und nicht mehr so lang hin sein. 

Aber da können wir uns noch mal absprechen. 

Bis dann, Danni.


----------



## andi65 (22. Mai 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> .......Für mich war hier die Tour bei heute leider 42 km beendet , der Andi konnte noch rund 21 km weiter bis Weißenfels fahren.


 
Ja Udo, am Ende der Tour sind alle Eier, nach 84 Km, heil in Weißenfels angekommen . Die Tour über die Feld- und Wiesenwege war super, nur nun ist mein Rad total eingestaubt .
Also dann bis zum nächsten mal .


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Danni,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Udo.
> 
> ... Ich würde dieses Jahr gern mal wieder ne Tour zum Petersberg machen. Die hatten sonst immer die Eislebener organisiert aber da gibts wohl dieses Jahr nichts. ...Also was sagst du zu dem Vorhaben?
> MSB-Petersberg und zurück, Strecke sollte meist am SRWW entlang führen aber auch schöne Abstecher könnten drin sein. (der steile Hang in Kloschwitz  )
> ...


gute Idee, bin dabei, auf nachfolgenden Link ein Tourvorschlag
Streckenlänge MER-Petersberg-Mer: ca. 90 km bis 100 km
Summe der Steigungen: 514 m
Werde mal morgen ein Teil abfahren , die Rückfahrt östlich Halle bis HOHENTHURM, da soll es den Reidebachweg geben, der in meinen Karten noch nicht eingezeichnet ist.
Aber ich hatte ebenfalls vor an einem Wochenende, muss aber eine ungerade Woche sein, sonst kann Andi nicht, kurz mal schnell von Merseburg zum Thüringer Bratwurstessen auf den Kyffhäuser und zurück,
sind nur so lockere 146 km aber ohne sich zu verfahren.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Andi,


andi65 schrieb:


> Ja Udo, am Ende der Tour sind alle Eier, nach 84 Km, heil in Weißenfels angekommen . Die Tour über die Feld- und Wiesenwege war super, nur nun ist mein Rad total eingestaubt .
> Also dann bis zum nächsten mal .


na Klasse, das die Eier in Deinem kleinen Rucksack heil angekommen sind. 
Bis demnächst bei einer Feierabendtour


----------



## Paue (23. Mai 2008)

hallo anhaltiner,
will morgen von bad dürrenberg aus den saaleradweg in nördlicher richtung fahren.lohnt sich das oder ist das ne miese strecke?gibt es irgendwas sehenswertes am rande der strecke(schlösser,burgen,gute wirtshäuser oder ähnliches)?
bin bisher immer von bad dürrenberg in südliche richtung gefahren.
ist zwar etwas kurzfristig aber vielleicht kann mir jemand auskunft geben
gruss aus sachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (23. Mai 2008)

wann und wo willst du denn starten? Evtl. kann ich dich ja ein Stück begleiten. 
Obwohl in nördlicher Richtung erstmal nichts besonderes kommt, erst kurz hinter Halle wird der SRWW wieder schön. 

Cu Danni / aus Bad Dürrenberg


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo Paue,


Paue schrieb:


> hallo anhaltiner,
> will morgen von bad dürrenberg aus den saaleradweg in nördlicher richtung fahren.lohnt sich das oder ist das ne miese strecke?gibt es irgendwas sehenswertes am rande der strecke(schlösser,burgen,gute wirtshäuser oder ähnliches)?
> bin bisher immer von bad dürrenberg in südliche richtung gefahren.
> ist zwar etwas kurzfristig aber vielleicht kann mir jemand auskunft geben
> gruss aus sachsen


ist zwar etwas spät , aber ab ca. 1930 Uhr ist bei mir Internerverbot  .
Also für später mal. Die Tour nordwärts lohnt sich schon. Merseburg mit seinem Schloß und Park an der Saale gelegen ist ein lohnenswetes Ziel, auch Schloß Schkopau mit Restaurant ist erste Sahne. DerWeg führt dann an der Peißnitzinsel und Gibichenstein vorbei nach Brachwitz, dort über die Fähre auf die linke Saaleseite eiter über Mücheln (hier Templerkapelle sehenswert) nach Wettin mit Schloß und Bismarkturm, ebenfalls sehenswert.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo Danni,
habe heute Vormittag bis Kleinkugel den Reideweg erkundet, ist gut befahrbar, teilweise Trails. Sehenswürdigkeiten gibt es auch, Schloß Dieskau mit Schloßpark .
Wenn Du morgen Zeit hast kannst Du mich ja begleiten .
Start in Merseburg weiter über Langeneichstädt- Ouerfurt- Gatterstädt-Rainholz-Rothenschirmbach -Erdeborn-Süßer See- Teutschenthal Schloßpark-Bad Lauchstädt- Merseburg .


----------



## Paue (25. Mai 2008)

@ GTdanni
danke für das angebot...leider zu spät gelesen.mann kann sich ja in zukunft mal was ausmachen 
bin gestern doch wieder die mir vertraute süd-route gefahren

@ Udo1
danke für die tips-scheint ja auch ganz gut zu sein richtung norden

cu


----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Tour zum SÃ¼Ãen See mit Umwegen, diese Tour wollte ich schon vor einigen Wochen fahren. Um es schon einmal vorweg zu nehmen, ab Querfurt ist es eine Toptour in sehr schÃ¶ner Gegend mit Trailanteil .
Da ich kein Speicherplatz mehr in meinem MBC-Album habe , sind die Bilder an der entsprechenden Stelle Ã¼ber den Link zu Ã¶ffnen.
Start war heute Morgen um 08:05 Uhr, bei strahlenden Sonnenschein. Vom Airpark Merseburg ging es auf direktem Weg zur Alten HeerstraÃe und dann 30 Minuten nur nach Westen bis zum Rand der Klobikauer Halde. Ab hier abgeschwenkt nach Norden bis nach Oberklobikau. 
Ab Oberklobikau immer den Lauf der Schwarzeiche bis WÃ¼nsch gefolgt. Ab WÃ¼nsch 2 km auf der K2160, schlechte StraÃe, bis nach LangeneichstÃ¤dt. Hier folgte ich den Wirtschaftsweg parallel der Eisenbahnstrecke Merseburg-Querfurt bis kurz vor Nemsdorf/GÃ¶hrendorf. Bis dahin war der Weg festgefahrener Sand und stellenweise mit Dachziegelscherben gefÃ¼llt. Von Nemsdorf/GÃ¶hrendorf ca. 200m nÃ¶rdlicher Ortsausgang bog ich auf einen Feldweg Richtung Nordwest ab, den ich bis kurz vor Querfurt folgte. Ab Westauffahrt BrÃ¼cke Burgenlandbahn ist der Weg seit einigen Wochen mit Betonstreifen versehen, lÃ¤sst sich sehr gut fahren. Ab der HÃ¶he 175,8 die StraÃe nach Norden bis zur Ampelkreuzung, dann nach westen durch die Stadt bis Kreisel Eisleben-Sangerhausen. Die StraÃe Richtung Sangerhausen weiter gefolgt und hinter den ehemaligen BahnÃ¼bergang zum Feldweg Richtung GatterstÃ¤dt. Dieser Weg ist mit feinkÃ¶rnigen Schotter belegt, lasst sich gut fahren.
Am westlichen Ortsrand von GatterstÃ¤dt ging es dann nach Norden bis zur HÃ¶hhe 227,4, dort bog ich nach Westen auf einen Feldweg ab. Weiter ging es sÃ¼dlich am Kirschberg vorbei in das Rainholz.
Auch im Rainholz wurden BÃ¤ume gefÃ¤llt und Wege verwÃ¼stet, aber hier wurden diese Wege auch wieder instandgesetzt- planiert- wie nachfolgend zu sehen ist, Klasse Forstwirtschaft.
Die Fahrt fÃ¼hrte durch das Rainholz immer nach Norden bis nach Osterhausen. Von Osterhausen ging es nach Sittichenbach, am Kloster Sittichenbach vorbei, und dann bergauf Ã¼ber den Roten Berg bis zur HÃ¶he 275,9. Hier Kreuzung, sofort nach Rechts und weiter durch das BornstÃ¤dter Holz 
bis nach Holzzelle.
Ab Holzzelle auf Wanderweg âGrÃ¼ner Balkenâ durch ein Tal, Name nicht bekannt. Herrlicher Trail mit Downhill bis zur hinunter zur Eisenbahnstrecke Halle-Eisleben.
Ab hier folgte ich der Eisenbahnlinie in Ã¶stlicher Richtung bis Erdeborn, dann weiter auf der L164 bis nach LÃ¼ttchendorf. Ab hier ging es dann auf dem Radweg SÃ¼Ãer-Salziger See am Nordufer bis nach Seeburg. Hier erst einmal eine Pause und die Sonntagsradler beobachtet. Mann sieht schon so einige Typen, ohne Helm und im Bereich des Strandes noch mal richtig in die Pedale getreten um allen zu zeigen was man so fÃ¼r ein Kerl ist, das da auch Kinder rumrennen hat nicht interessiert . Rad war geputzt kein StÃ¤ubchen Staub und bei den Muckis ab Bauchnabel nach oben standen mir fast die TrÃ¤nen in den Augen, nun ja an der nÃ¤chsten Steigung kÃ¶nnen sie dann ja meistens nicht mehr. 
Von Seeburg folgte ich den ausgeschilderten Radfernweg Saale-Harz bis zum Ostufer des Kernersee. Vom Kernersee bin ich dann die K2149 Richtung Wansleben am See gefolgt. Durch den Ort und nach dem Ã¶stlichen Ortsausgang am Punkt 125,9 in den Feldweg nach SÃ¼den Richtung Teutschenthal. In Teutschenthal noch schnell das SchloÃ mit seinem Park besichtigt
Und weiter in sÃ¼dlicher Richtung Ã¼ber die neue A38 bis nach Bad LauchstÃ¤dt und weiter sÃ¼dlich bis zur Alten HeerstraÃe zurÃ¼ck nach Merseburg.
Auf der Alten HeerstraÃe war heute wieder ein Betrieb, Biker ab, ich schÃ¤tze mal so um die 60, nur mit Hose bekleidet, dafÃ¼r aber mit sonnengerÃ¶teten OberkÃ¶rper ohne Helm unterwegs . 
Die Tour war wieder einmal Spitz und ist zum Nachfahren wohl geeignet. Ich werde sie ein wenig ausbauen und in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen noch einmal mit etwas abgeÃ¤ndeter StreckenfÃ¼hrung abfahren, werde sie dann ins LMB stellen. Heute, bis auf zu vernachlÃ¤ssigende Ausnahmen, nur hÃ¶fliche Wanderer, die sind ja immer hÃ¶flich und Biker (Renn.-, Touren.-, und MTB-Fahre) getroffen .
Ich wÃ¼nsche allen Bikerinnen und Bikern eine schÃ¶ne Woche und den Rentnern und PensionÃ¤ren schÃ¶ne Touren unter der Woche .
Einige Tourdaten:
LÃ¤nge der Strecke: 104 km
Von der HaustÃ¼r zur HaustÃ¼r: 104 km
Summe der Steigungen: 832 m
Fahrzeit von HaustÃ¼r zu HaustÃ¼r: 5h 18ââ
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 19,55 km/h
Kcal verbrannt: 2495 kcal
Durchschnittspuls: 105 SchlÃ¤ge/ Minute


----------



## GTdanni (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Paue. 

Ich bin dann am Samstag auch in südlicher Richtung gefahren hatte aber nicht viel Zeit, da hab ich gleich das SSP genommen (schonmal üben für die Petersbergtour) hab Eitel besucht (1,5h) und bin dann noch bis Leißling und zurück. In WSF hab ich noch Andi angefahren und hab seine Nippel angefasst (160 rote hat der Kerl). 
Also melde dich mal wieder wen du fahren willst. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo ihr eifrigen Leser dieses Themas,
habe heute mal eine alternative Tour in die Dölauer Heide durchgeführt. Den Saaleradweg durch die Stadt bis zur Heide finde ich nicht so prickelnd .
Also ging es wie immer am Airpark in Merseburg los in Richtung Freiimfelde, am Zaun von DOW vorbei bis Dörstewitz und Delitz am Berge. Ab hier ging es auf Feldwegen mit mannshohem Gras bewachsen
weiter nach Norden  bis durch den Wald westlich Holleben. Ab Ortsausgang Wald fuhr ich nach Nordwest auf Zscherben zu. Um die B 80 zu überqueren muss man leider durch die Ortschaft Zscherben durchfahren. Nach ca. 300 m hinter der B 80 90° nach Westen und den Feldweg kurz vor dem Steigerhaus nach Norden den Hügel hoch. Da ich noch nie in der Heide gefahren bin ging es erst einmal ein wenig kreuz und quer durch die Heide, über Wurzeltrails , Trails die nach einiger Zeit an einem Zaun mitten im Wald endeten - kurz vor Lieskau. 
Es ging dann weiter bis zum Heidesee westliches Ufer 
und da sah ich Sand, schöner weißer Sand, den hat mein Vorder.- und Hinterrad schon fast ein Jahr nicht mehr gesehen .
Das wurde sofort ausgenutzt, erst einmal eine Runde den Hang hinunter durch den Sand gedreht. Von hier ging es weiter zum Bischhofsberg oder auch unter der Bezeichnung Kolgbergturm bekannt, immerhin mit 132 m die höchste Erhebung in der Heide .
Hier befinden sich auch die alten Hügel/Steingräber.
Die Jungs aus Thema *Biker aus Halle von dude2k* haben hier gute Bedingungen zum fahren , schöne interessante Abfahrten und ebenso schöne Aufstiege mit Wurzeln unterlegt. 
Mir hat es jedenfalls Spaß gemacht ein wenig hoch und runter am Bischhofsberg zu fahren . Nun ja es waren auch ein paar Passagen dabei die ich mit meinem Fully nicht mehr fahre, man ist ja nicht mehr der jüngste . Nach den ich mich ein wenig ausgetobt hatte ging es weiter in östlicher Richtung bis zum Waldkater. Ab Waldkater dann nordwärts bis zur ehemaligen Kaserne der 11. Motschützendivision Halle Lethin/ Heide Nord. Hier bog ich dann Richtung Klärwek ab um auf den Saaleradweg zu gelangen, den ich dann unterhalb der Burg Giebichenstein,über die Peißnitzinsel, am Salinemuseum vorbei bis Merseburg folgte.
Fazit, in der Heide lässt es sich gut fahren, es ist alles an Bodenbeschaffenheit vorhanden, von festen Trails über Sandstrecken mit Wurzelanteil kurzen guten Anstiegen, schönen Abfahrten ist alles dabei. Die Heide wurde auf jeden Fall nicht das letzte Mal von mir besucht .

Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke: 64 km
Von der Haustür zur Haustür: 64 km
Fahrzeit von Haustür zu Haustür: 3h 54
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 16,5 km/h
Kcal verbrannt: 787 kcal
Durchschnittspuls: 93 Schläge/ Minute


----------



## Udo1 (28. Mai 2008)

*Petersbergtour am 07.06.08 *
_(Die erste von zwei Touren zum Petersberg für GTdanni die zweite Tour.)_
Wer kommt mit?
Start: Bahnhof Merseburg
Startzeit 08:30 Uhr
Km: ca 85 km
Summe der Steigungen ca. 400 m
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6524


----------



## andi65 (28. Mai 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> ..... In WSF hab ich noch Andi angefahren und hab seine Nippel angefasst (160 rote hat der Kerl).
> Also melde dich mal wieder wen du fahren willst.
> 
> Cu Danni


Nach dem du mich angefahren und rumgenippelt hast, da warens mit einem mal nur noch 80 rote .


----------



## Kasebi (29. Mai 2008)

Moin allesamt
Udo1 ich hab mal ne Frage. Da Beruf und eine langwirige Krankheit in diesem Jahr bei mir noch nicht allzuviel passieren ließ werde ich halt keinen Marathon fahren.Dafür um so mehr Touren. Ich hatte ja nun genug Zeit mich durch eure Tourenberichte zu lesen. War viel neues für mich dabei. Ich würde mich ganz gern ab und an euch Anschließen (sofern Arbeit und Familie es zulassen) Denn da wo ihr fahrt kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich gut aus. Mein Heimat- und bevorzugtes Revier sind nähmlich die Hänge rechts und links der Weißen Elster, das Holzland (Mühltal) und rund um Jena. Also ist es möglich?Wenn Ja wärs schön.
Gruß Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Kasebi,


Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin allesamt
> Udo1 ich hab mal ne Frage. Da Beruf und eine langwirige Krankheit in diesem Jahr bei mir noch nicht allzuviel passieren ließ werde ich halt keinen Marathon fahren.Dafür um so mehr Touren. Ich hatte ja nun genug Zeit mich durch eure Tourenberichte zu lesen. War viel neues für mich dabei. Ich würde mich ganz gern ab und an euch Anschließen (sofern Arbeit und Familie es zulassen) Denn da wo ihr fahrt kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich gut aus. Mein Heimat- und bevorzugtes Revier sind nähmlich die Hänge rechts und links der Weißen Elster, das Holzland (Mühltal) und rund um Jena. Also ist es möglich?Wenn Ja wärs schön.
> Gruß Kasebi


bist recht herzlich willkommen bei den Touren . Einfach in diesem Thema oder unter "Fahrgemeinschaften" (LMB) nachschauen, oder per PM anfragen wann was geplant ist, bzw. mal posten wann Du kannst und wie die Anreise ist, wegen Treffpunkt. 
Dann bis demnächst bei einer Tour wie immer locker und leicht .

Ach ja die nächste White-Rock- Tourenteamtour findet am 31.05. statt.
08:00 Uhr Weißenfels Markt Start.
näheres hier: http://www.zweirad-riese.de/tourenteam/html/wangen.html

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6319


----------



## andi65 (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich zu einer außerplanmäßigen Feierabendtour 
Andreas @ andi65 und 
Udo @ Udo1.

Treffpunkt war wie immer Yachthafen Südfeldsee, aber diesmal erst um 19:00Uhr.
Von dort aus ging es erst einmal in Richtung Runstädter See und schnell nach Frankleben zum Bahnhof. Dort schnell die Lage gepeilt und dann den Kurs zum Geiseltalsee, über einen kleinen aber feinen Trail , eingeschlagen. Heute ließen wir mal die Halden rechts und links liegen und nahmen die Asphalthochgeschwindigkeitsstrecke nach Mücheln. Bis Neumark zum Aussichtsturm, wurde mit einem netten Rennradfahrer noch ein wenig geplauscht. Aber dann gleich wieder den Gashahn auf und weiter. In Mücheln angekommen mal schnell die Wasserdurchfahrt angepeilt, aber denkste die Furt wurde für die Straßenmodernisierung kanalisiert , nun denn weiter zum Italiener die Öffnungszeiten schnell notiert und nun wieder zurück, aber vorher noch schnell einen Abstecher zur Marina Mücheln. Dort wird schon das Hafenfest, das am Samstag den 31.05. stattfindet, vorbereitet. Das Festzelt steht jedenfalls schon .
Da die Zeit schon etwas fortgeschritten war, ging es nun ohne weiteren Zwischenaufenthalt, nach Frankleben zurück, wo wir die Tour dann für beendet erklärten.
Mir hat es jedenfalls wieder mächtig Spaß gemacht mit Udo unterwegs gewesen zu sein .
Also dann bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt 

Hier noch einige Tourdaten :

Von der Haustür zur Haustür: 50,9 km
Fahrzeit von Haustür zu Haustür: 2h 30
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 21 km/h
Kcal verbrannt: 2075 kcal
Durchschnittspuls: 148 Schläge/ Minute


----------



## Udo1 (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Andi,


andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute trafen sich zu einer außerplanmäßigen Feierabendtour
> Andreas @ andi65 und
> Udo @ Udo1.
> ...


hat wie immer Spaß gemacht. Trotz teilweise heftigen Gegenwind hatte ich noch einen Schnitt von 20,26 km/h .
Der Südfeldsee ist natürlich auch ein Tipp für Surfer  und nicht nur für Badegäste. 
Die Marina in Mücheln ist ja fast fertiggestellt, wie man unschwer auf dem Bild erkennen kann. Für ihr Hafenfest am Wochenende werden die Müchelner ja ordentliches Wetter bekommen. 






Nun dann bis zur nächsten Tour .


----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen
White-Rocktourenteamtour von WeiÃenfels zur Arche Nebra.
Start war 08:00 Uhr in WeiÃenfels Marktplatz.
der Tourguide war Udo1.
Der Tag fing schon richtig gut an , die Bahn die um 07:36 Uhr von Merseburg abfahren sollte hatte schon einmal 8 Minuten VerspÃ¤tung. Nun ja um 2 Minuten vor 08:00 Uhr war ich in WeiÃenfels angekommen und war natÃ¼rlich gespannt wer so alles vom White-Rock Tourenteam mit Teamtrikot auf dem Marktplatz steht. Punkt 08:00 Uhr rollte ich auf den Marktplatz am Brunnen ein und war echt Ã¼berrascht von den vielen Trikots die auf mich warteten . Ich war der einzigste in Teamtrikot, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht dem White-Rocktourenteam angehÃ¶re. Aber es war zum GlÃ¼ck noch ein Mitfahrer da , der Uwe @grunauer, aus GranschÃ¼tz. So konnte ich mir die Toureinweisung fÃ¼r unterwegs aufheben und es wurde sofort gestartet.
Es ging auf den Saaleradweg auf der linken Seite Ã¼ber Uichteritz und der KappstraÃe zum Luftschiff. Die Luft war noch nicht aufgeheizt, es wehte noch ein kÃ¼hler RÃ¼ckenwind, sodas wir zÃ¼gig vorankamen. Weiter durch die Alte GÃ¶hle zur Neuenburg, da eine kurze Pause mit Ausblick Ã¼ber das Unstruttal bei Freyburg. Ab Freyburg ein kurzes StÃ¼ck auf der rechten Seite der Unstrut bis BalgstÃ¤dt und dann hinein in den Finnewanderweg.
Der wurde ohne sich einmal zu verfahren bis zum Aussichtspunkt hinter PlÃ¶ssnitz gefahren. Am Aussichtspunkt ein kurzer Halt fÃ¼r einen Runbdblich und ein Schluck aus der Wasserflasche, sowie zur Dokumentation, das wir auch wirklich da waren.




Danach ging es rasant der Berg runter und durch das Borntal hoch nach Krahwinkel, hier folgten wir den Finnewanderweg bis kurz vor Steinbach um dann nach Norden abzu biegen auf Bad Bibra. Wir folgten dann den Saubach stromaufwÃ¤rts bis zur AuenmÃ¼hle, ab hier ging es hoch zum Orlas und in den Wangener Wald nach Wangen. Schnell mmal an der Arche vorbei zum Mittelberg, dort eine kurze Rast mit erklimmen des Turmes, nur durch den Uwe. Die Luft wurde schon wÃ¤rmer. Am SÃ¼dende des Mittelbereges wurde sich dann auf eibnen Trail durch die Brennesseln geschlage und schon ging es runter in den Wagener Grund bis zum Unstrutradweg, den wir dann bis Laucha folgten. Ab Laucha dann rein in die Bahn und ab nach Hause. Ich merkte schon das meine rechte Pedale den Geist aufgibt, ad war die Bahn die bessere Alternative. 
Es war eine schÃ¶ne anspruchsvolle Tour mit herrlichen Landschaftlichen Gegebenheiten und wie immer einen netten Mitfahrer.


Alle Bilder hier: http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080531/bilder

Einige Tourdaten:
LÃ¤nge der Strecke: 82 km
Von der HaustÃ¼r zur HaustÃ¼r: 82 km
Fahrzeit von HaustÃ¼r zu HaustÃ¼r: 5h 42ââ
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 14,45 km/h
Kcal verbrannt: 2814 kcal
Durchschnittspuls: 107 SchlÃ¤ge/ Minute


----------



## grunauer (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo Udo, 
hat wie immer  Spaß gemacht! Tour war einfach klasse, schön anstrengend (jedenfalls für mich) und landschaftlich top. Besser kanns nicht gehen  ! Ich hoffe doch, dass ich noch Zeit und Gelegenheit habe, eine Tour mit dir zu drehen!

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo Uwe,


grunauer schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> hat wie immer  Spaß gemacht! Tour war einfach klasse, schön anstrengend (jedenfalls für mich) und landschaftlich top. Besser kanns nicht gehen  ! Ich hoffe doch, dass ich noch Zeit und Gelegenheit habe, eine Tour mit dir zu drehen!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Uwe


freut mich, dass es Dir gefallen hat , als ich zu Hause ankam konnte ich kaum noch aus den Augen schauen. Augen geschwollen , der Gräserpollenflug hat mich ganz schön erwischt. Ich hoffe das es jetzt ein wenig abklingt.
Video zur Tour wird noch bearbeitet, es kommt dann eine Info, wenn es bei sevenload hochgeladen ist.
Na dann noch einen schönen Sonntag und eine schöner Woche, bis zur nächsten Tour .


----------



## Udo1 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Teammitgliedern des *White Rock Tourenteams* unterwegs zur obligatorischen Käsetour (oder auch Hamstertour genannt , man weiß ja nicht ob die Preise demnächst rasant ansteigen) die zweite in diesem Jahr nach Bad Bibra zur Käsescheune .
Die Weißenfelser starteten um 09:00 Uhr und fuhren den Saaleradweg rechts der Saale bis zur Hennebrücke bei Naumburg, dort Treffpunkt mit dem Sympatiesanten des White Rock Tourenteams Udo1 aus Merseburg .
Ich hatte natürlich die etwas weiter Anreise zum Treffpunkt und bin deshalb schon um 08:00 Uhr gestartet. Von Merseburg auf direktem Weg- den Pilgerweg- bis zum Luftschiff, ab hier auf Wirtschaftswegen nach Markröhlitz und dann auf der Verbindungsstraße Markröhlitz-Henne bis zur Hennebrücke. 
Am Ortsausgang Frankleben noch einmal ein kurzer Stau, die feuerwehr löschte gerade einen Renault Fahrzeugbrand.
Ich war kaum eingetroffen, kamen mir schon 5 Fahrer aus dem White Rock Tourenteam entgegen , es konnte also gleich nahtlos weitergehen. Wir folgten immer den Unstrutradweg bis Burgscheidungen, die Temperatur stieg langsam aber stetig an . 
Kurz vor Burgscheidungen noch eine kurze Rast am Ufer der Unstrut eingelegt.
http://de.sevenload.com/bilder/T0vx4PG/sizes
In Burgscheidungen zeigte uns der Jürgen noch den herrlichen Schlosspark mit Schloß Burgscheidungen, ist sehr sehenswert und als Tourziel durchaus zu empfehlen.
http://de.sevenload.com/bilder/RfXs6Px/sizes/700
Ab Burgscheidungen ging es auf dem Bieberbachwanderweg bis zur Käsescheune nach Bad Bibra. Hier wurde erst einmal Käse gebunkert , gleich kiloweise und durch die freundlichen Damen wurden auch gleich noch unserer Wasserflaschen aufgefüllt .
Nach einer großen Pause, wo ein Teil des herrlichen Käse in unsere Mägen wanderte, ging es auf dem gleichen Weg zurück. Aber zuvor noch einen Fototermin wahrgenommen, gut das ich zuvor schon eine Aufnahme ohne mich gemacht hatte, der Fotograf den wir kurzer Hand anheuerten, hatte leider nicht alle 6 auf den Chip gebannt.



Kurz hinter Burgscheidungen, nach der Brücke für die Unstrutbahn, habe ich mich dann von der Gruppe verabschiedet, heute hatte ich bei diesem warmen Wetter echt keine Lust 120 km bis zurück nach Merseburg zu fahren . Es fand sich aber noch ein Begleiter , Sportsfreund Schmidt senior aus Weißenfels begleitete mich dann noch den Berg hoch zum Flugplatz Laucha und dann bis Banderoda.
Es war wieder einmal eine Tour durch eine der schönsten Abschnitte von Saale und Unstrut bei knackigen Wetter .

Alle Bilder hier: http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080602/bilder

Die Videos hier: http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080602/videos

Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke: 103 km
Von der Haustür zur Haustür: 103 km
Fahrzeit von Haustür zu Haustür: 5h 18
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 19,5 km/h
Kcal verbrannt: 1962 kcal
Durchschnittspuls: 99 Schläge/ Minute


----------



## Udo1 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
hier noch ein Nachtrag zur *White Rock Tourenteamtour*
zur Arche Nebra vom 31.05.08


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen
> White-Rocktourenteamtour von Weißenfels zur Arche Nebra. ...


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2008)

*  Hallo GTdanni,*
zu Deinem heutigen Geburtstag alles Gute,
keine Stürze und noch schöne Fahrten mit Deinen vielen Bikes
wünscht Dir Udo1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi65 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo GTdanni, 

 

ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag alles Gute, viel Gesundheit und das alle deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.

Außerdem noch viele sturzfreie Ausfahrten!
 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Andi,

Deine Feierabendtour von gestern Abend, war Klasse. Vorallem die wahrscheinlich letzte Wasserdurchfahrt bei Neumark durch den Geiseltalsee . Video folgt, wennn ich wieder an eine schnelle Internetverbindung komme , wahrscheinlich heute Abend.
Das Du noch den regen voll abbekommen hast ist natürlich sehr bedauerlich .


----------



## GTdanni (4. Juni 2008)

Danke für eure Glückwünsche, will hoffen das auch mit 35 noch alles so klappt wie vorher. 

Viel Spass wünsch ich euch am Samstag auf der Petersberg Tour das Wetter soll ja top werden. Wenn ich dann mitkomme könnt ihr euch schonmal auf Regen einstellen.   
Als Rast möchte ich die Gaststätte Mühle in Krosigk empfehlen, die ist genau hinterm Petersberg und wir waren das letzte Mal schon dort. 
Natürlich mussten wir drin sitzen (weil ich mit war) und konnten den schönen Biergarten nicht besuchen. 
Vielleicht passt es ja zeitlich bei euch, dann schaut da mal vorbei. 
Es gibt vom Petersberg nen direkten Weg nach Krosigk. (Singletrail durch den Wald) 
Hab leider auf die schnelle nichts im Netz gefunden aber die Kneipe ist sehr bekannt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Danni,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Danke für eure Glückwünsche, will hoffen das auch mit 35 noch alles so klappt wie vorher.
> 
> Viel Spass wünsch ich euch am Samstag auf der Petersberg Tour das Wetter soll ja top werden. Wenn ich dann mitkomme könnt ihr euch schonmal auf Regen einstellen.
> Als Rast möchte ich die Gaststätte Mühle in Krosigk empfehlen, die ist genau hinterm Petersberg und wir waren das letzte Mal schon dort.
> ...


danke für den Tipp . 
War heute eine Feierabendrunde um den Geiseltalsee drehen. An der Engstelle bei Neumark ist das Wasser durch den gestrigen Wolkenbruch noch schneller angestiegen, als ich es erwartet hätte. Auch das Whr der Leiha wurde zum erstenmal geöffnet, das Wasser schießt förmlich in den Geiseltalsee über die neue Einleitungsstelle.
Nachfolgender Link zeigt die Wasserdurchfahrt an der Engstelle von gestern Abend, so ca. 2 Stunden vor dem großen Regen .

http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080603/videos

Für den 21.06. werde ich eine Tour ins Mühltal-Zeitzer Grund- Tautenburger Wald- Dornburger Schlösser- WSF ins LMB stellen 
Start soll in Weißenfels Marktplatz 08:00 Uhr sein, mal sehen wer alles mitkommt.


----------



## andi65 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Udo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> 
> Deine Feierabendtour von gestern Abend, war Klasse. Vorallem die wahrscheinlich letzte Wasserdurchfahrt bei Neumark durch den Geiseltalsee . Video folgt, wennn ich wieder an eine schnelle Internetverbindung komme , wahrscheinlich heute Abend.
> Das Du noch den regen voll abbekommen hast ist natürlich sehr bedauerlich .


eigentlich wollte ich gestern noch einen kleinen Tourbericht über unsere kleine Feierabendrunde schreiben. Hatte dann aber doch keine Lust mehr, man möge mir bitte verzeihen.
Durch den Wolkenbruch, dem man etwas Gewitter beigemischt hatte, wurde ich leider in Großkayna (bis ca.21:00) aufgehalten und mächtig durchgeweicht. Habe es dann vorgezogen, mich erst einmal in der Wanne ordentlich aufzuwärmen, da sich die Lufttemperatur auch noch auf 15°C abgekühlt hatte.
Es war jedenfalls wieder einmal eine Klassetour.
Aber ob ich den schönen kleinen Singletrail zum See hinunter wieder finde??


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2008)

Achtung!!!!

das befahren des Dammes Geiseltalsee bei Neumark ist ab sofort verboten!
Es besteht Gefahr für Leib und Leben!!

siehe nachfolgende Pressenotiz:



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/2/8/1/_/large/Geiselsee015.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
bin gerade von meiner Aufwärmrunde für die morgige Petersbergtour um den Geiseltalsee zurück. 
Für alle die sich für die Geschichte des Geiseltalsees interessieren :
_In diesem Monat steht eigentlich noch ein Jubiläum am Geiseltalsee an. Ganz genau am *30.06.1993* fuhr der letzte Kohlezug aus dem Tagebau bei Frankleben Richtung Leuna._

Also wer morgen noch mit zum Petersberg mitkommen will, hier gehts zur Anmeldung : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6524


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
war heute eine Bombentour zum Petersberg. Tourbericht folgt morgen, muss jetzt erste einmal Fußball mit schauen .


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

und hier der Tourbericht der gestrigen Merseburg-Petersbergtour.
Es waren mit dabei:
Der Tourguide Udo @Udo1
Andreas @andi65 aus WeiÃenfels
Reinhard @Reinhard1 aus weiÃenfels
JÃ¼rgen aus Lobitsch bei WeiÃenfels



_v.l.n.r JÃ¼rgen, Reinhard1, Andi65, Udo1_
Start war 08:30 Uhr am Bahnhof Merseburg. Bei herrlichem Bikewetter ging es sofort nach Freiimpfelde, wo wir uns Ã¼ber DÃ¶rstewitz nach Delitz am Berge bewegten. Ab hier ging es auf Feld und Wiesenwegen (teilweise war das Gras schon ca. 100 cm hoch) 




parallel zur Autobahn Ã¼ber Zscherben bis kurz hinter die B80, um dann auf einen Feldweg sÃ¼dÃ¶stlich von der Waldsiedlung in die Heide zu fahren. Weiter durch die Heide Ã¼ber Heide Nord nach Brachwitz zur FÃ¤hre. Dort Ã¼ber die Saale Ã¼bergesetzt und am nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsausgang von Brachwitz nach Nordost abgebogen. Ab hier ging es dann wieder weiter auf teilweise gut zu befahrenen Feld und Wiesenwegen Ã¼ber die Bornsberge und den LerchenhÃ¼gel bis nach MÃ¶derau. NÃ¶rdlich MÃ¶derau wurde die A14 Ã¼berquert und es ging weiter Ã¼ber Merkewitz und Sand hoch zum Blonsberg. Ab hier war SchluÃ mit lustig der Weg war zu Ende , also einen Trail nach Norden benutzt, der sich nach einigen Metern in Luft auflÃ¶ste. Ein zurÃ¼ck gab es nicht, es gibt nur ein vorwÃ¤rts, also durch durch das Unterholz gekÃ¤mpft bis zum Waldrand, hier dann die groÃe Ãberraschung Getreidefeld. In ca. 400 m war eine StraÃe zu sehen, also durch durch das Feld
und weiter bis zum Petersberg. Oben angekommen haben wir erst einmal unserer WasservorrÃ¤te in der KlosterkÃ¼che aufgefÃ¼llt . Nach kurzer Rast ging es auf den Wanderweg an der Rodelbahn wieder runter zum groÃen Parkplatz, hier noch einmal eine kurze Rast fÃ¼r Pferdewurst, RÃ¶ster und Pferdeklops, dann weiter auf den neuen Lutherwanderweg Richtung bis westlich von Brachstedt. Weiter auf guten Wegen mit RÃ¼ckenwindunterstÃ¼tzung Ã¼ber Oppin, Harsdorf und PlÃ¶Ãnitz bis zu einer Eisenbahnstrecke . Hier wurde der Weg durch eben dieser Eisenbahnlinie unterbrochen und wir mussten von der geplanten Route abweichen und in Richtung Westen bis zum BahnÃ¼bergang Braschwitz ausweichen. Von Braschwitz ging es nach Rabatz und PeiÃen immer nach SÃ¼den Ã¼ber eine Eisenbahnstrecke und dann standen wir vor der A14, weg zu Ende. Ãstlich von uns ca. 400 m eine BrÃ¼cke, aber kein Weg dahin, also durch das Gras gekÃ¤mft bis zur BrÃ¼cke und rÃ¼ber die A14. Nach kurzer Rast und Akkuwechsel fÃ¼r das Navi ging es weiter bis nach Reideburg. Von Reideburg leider auf der L167 bis nach ZwintschÃ¶na, hier trafen wir wieder auf die geplante Route und es ging immer auf dem Reideweg bis zum SchloÃ Dieskau hier erst einmal ein Radler, hatten wir uns auch redlich verdient. Nach dem Radler weiter durch den Park Dieskau Ã¼ber Osendorf und DÃ¶llnitz bis Lochau. In Lochau Ã¼ber die Lupe und auf dem Damm Ã¼ber Kollenbay und Schkopau bis nach Merseburg Bahnhof hier AbschluÃ der Tour.
Es war wie immer eine schÃ¶ne und im ersten Abschnitt bis zum Petersberg anspruchsvolle Tour mit herrlichen landschaftlichen Gegebenheiten und wie immer mit sehr netten Mitfahrer. 

Einige Tourdaten:
LÃ¤nge der Strecke von der HaustÃ¼r zur HaustÃ¼r: 95 km
Fahrzeit von HaustÃ¼r zu HaustÃ¼r: 5h 44ââ
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 16,5 km/h
Steigungen gesamt: 668 m
Kcal verbrannt: 3488 kcal
Durchschnittspuls: 107 SchlÃ¤ge/ Minute


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wer hat Lust, bzw. wer kann um diese Zeit, am Donnerstag eine Tour von Kirchscheidungen Richtung Rastenberg zum Finnetunnel und dann auf dem Finnewanderweg Richtung Eckhardsberga und Hassebachweg über die Toten Täler bis nach Naumburg/WSF?

hier geht es zur Anmeldung: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6595

Streckenlänge ca. 50 -70 km
Summe der Steigungen: 827 m

*Abfahrt mit DB:*
Von Merseburg ab Bahnsteig 5 um 09:36 Uhr mit Hopperticket bis Kirchscheidungen
Von Weißenfels mit Bahn ab 09:53 Uhr Bahnsteig 4 bis Kirchscheidungen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

da mein heutiger Mitfahrer leider erkrankt ist , habe ich kurzfristig umgeplant und eine *Trailsuchrunde* im Bereich Freyburg- Groß-Jena unternommen. Wie immer ging es in Merseburg Airpark los über Zscherben auf dem Wirtschaftsweg nach Frankleben. Von hier am Westufer des Runstedter Sees entlang zum Südfeldsee. Hier folgte ich den Jakobsweg über Roßbach und Pettstädt zum Luftschiff. Ab hier ging es weiter auf dem Jakobsweg bis in die Alte Göhle. Am Kreuzweg bei der Höhe 214,8 ging es weiter nach Süden. Durch den Wald weiter südwärts bis Waldrand, dann weiter Richtung Osten bis rechter Hand ein Wiesenweg auftauchte,den bis in das Tal gefolgt und dann auf Schotterpiste nach Westen bis zur Einmündung der K 2233 auf die Umgehungsstraße Freyburg. Von dort auf Feldweg bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Freyburg- Groß-Jena. Durch Groß-Jena, an der Kirche vorbei weiter über die Höhe 149,4 bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße L 207 Freyburg- Henne. Die Straße überquert und weiter den dort befindlichen Feldweg gefolgt, der abrupt in mannshohes Gras mit Brennnesseln überging  und am Westende des dortigen Schießplatzes eines Schützenvereins endete. Nun ja es gibt ja bei den Bikern kein zurück, sondern nur ein vorwärts , also durch durch Gras und Brennnesseln und hinein in den dortigen Wald. Gleich hinter der Waldkante befand sich ein herrlicher Trail bergab . Das Waldstück wurde durchquert, am Ende Getreidefeld. Also wieder an der Waldkante nach Westen bis zur L 207 durch hohes Gras und natürlich wieder Brennnesseln gekämpft.
Ungefähr 400 m nördlich sah ich einen Weg, der von der L 207 wieder in östlicher Richtung verlief. Dieser Weg wurde eingeschlagen und der endete prompt in einer Sackgasse. Im letzten Moment sah ich noch ein Schild nur für Forstfahrzeuge. Also wieder rein in den Wald und den Weg gefolgt. Es war ein herrlicher Singletrail nur leider immer bergan.




Am Waldende angekommen eine naturbelassene Wiese, die schon lange keinen Rasenmäher gesehen hatte. 
Also schieben angesagt und welch Lichtblick in ungefähr 400 m sah ich ein Gebäude stehen . Wo sich ein Gebäude befindet, ist auch ein Weg, also nichts wie hin, leider Trugschluss es war das Sicherheitsgebäude der Tontaubenschießanlage des dortigen Schießplatzes. Offizieller Weg verschlossen, es gab aber noch einen kleinen Nebenweg, der wurde genutzt und führte bis zur Landstraße Markröhlitz- Henne. Diese Straße Richtung Nordost ca. 400 m gefolgt und dann durch den Wald bis Goseck. Auf Höhe des Schlosses den Weg an den Kleingärten nach Osten gefolgt und über den Igelsberg den Stufentrail runter zum Saaleradweg, und auf diesen dann weiter bis WSF. Von WSF dann über Tagewerben und Reichhardswerben zum Südfeldsee und über Großkayna und Kötzschen nach Merseburg zurück.
Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke von der Haustür zur Haustür: 77 km
Summe der Steigungen: 587 m
Fahrzeit von Haustür zu Haustür: 4h 28
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 17,22 km/h
Kcal verbrannt: 1187 kcal
Durchschnittspuls: 96 Schläge/ Minute


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht der von der heutigen Kirchscheidungen- Finnetunnel bei Herrengosserstedt- Marienthal- Hasselbachweg- Burgheßler- Möllern- Balgstädt- Freyburg Tour.
Mit dabei waren neben dem Tourguide Udo @Udo1 noch der Richard @richard1 aus Weißenfels vom White-Rock Tourenteam.
Also schnell zum Bahnhof Hopperticket gelöst und ab Merseburg 09:36 Uhr mit DB bis nach Naumburg. Unterwegs stieg Reinhard1 dazu. Ab Naumburg ging es 10 Minuten später mit der Burgenlandbahn bis nach Kirchscheidungen zum Startpunkt der heutigen Tour. Ab hier straff nach Südwesten in den Wald östlich von Bad Bibra. Die B 176 wurde östlich Bad Bibra überquert, wobei uns der Weg dann weiter nach Südwesten auf die Dr. Stockmann Höhe führte. 
Über Steinbach führte uns der Weg in den Gutschbachgrund. Auf Höhe der Kirstmühle haben wir dann den Grund nach Norden verlassen und sind dann auf der Höhe weiter nach Westen bis in die Ortschaft Borgau. Der Weg bis dahin Wiesenweg mit ordentlich hohem Grasbestand , ließ sich aber gut fahren. Ab Borgau ging es wieder Richtung Süden bis zum Mittelberg, dort wendeten wir uns wieder nach Westen bis in den Bereich des Wurmberges. Hier war erst einmal Schluß mit Weg , er endete auf einer Wiese. Laut GPS und MagicMaps hätte dort ein Weg sein müssen . Also immer rüber über diese Wiese, am Ende durch das Unterholz geschlagen und wieder durch Brennesseln bis auf einen Weg .
Den weiter gefolgt in östlicher Richtung bis ins Klosterholz nordöstlich von Herrengosserstedt. Hier stießen wir auf den Finnewanderweg der bis Eckhardsberga führt, den folgten wir bis Marienthal. Ab hier folgten wir den Hassebachweg bis in Höhe des Jakobsberges nordwestlich Eckhardsberga. Wir fuhren weiter Richtung Osten und überquerten die B 250 ca. 2 km nördlich Eckhardsberga in die dortige Obstplantage auch Backofen genannt. Den dortigen Wanderweg der von Eckhartsberga nach Burgheßler führte folgten wir bis Burgheßler ca. 7 km. Ab Burgheßler folgten wir dann wieder den Hassebachweg immer am Bach entlang bis nach Balgstädt. Den Schlenker des Hassebachweges über Stedten haben wir uns erspart in dem wir einen Wiesenweg am Hassebach folgten. Ab Balgstädt ging es auf den dortigen Radweg bis nach Freyburg, dort genehmigten wir uns zum Abschluss noch ein großes Radler. 



Die Tunnelbaustelle haben wir zwar nicht gefunden, hat aber der Tour überhaupt nicht geschadet. Es war wieder eine, in landschaftlich schöner Umgebung und mit Überraschungen gespickte Tour, zum Nachfahren sehr geeignet.

Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke von der Haustür zur Haustür: 60 km
Summe der Steigungen: 852 m
Fahrzeit von Haustür zu Haustür: 4h 19
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 13,8 km/h
Kcal verbrannt: 1954 kcal
Durchschnittspuls: 109 Schläge/ Minute


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja am 21.06. von Weißenfels ins Mühltal bei Eisenberg, dann weiter in den Zeitzgrund und durch den Tautenburger Wald nach Dornburg zum Saaleradweg und dann auf diesen zurück nach Weißenfels. Der Termin 21.06. geht nicht mehr, bekomme Besuch an diesem Tag.
Die Tour fahre ich einen Tag später am 22.06.08 ab 08:00 Uhr Weißenfels Markt.
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6587

Im Anhang das Overlay zur Tour.

Vielleicht hat ja *"@Kasebi"* Zeit ein bisschen zu guiden, ist ja sein Hausrevier .


----------



## Kasebi (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo Udo1
Ausgerechnet dieses Wochenende bin ich in Würzburg zu einer Hochzeit.
Was du dir da vorgenommen hast ist ganz schön Heftig. Ich denke mal weit über 100km. Dazu zum allergrößten Teil Asphalt. Also eher Touren-
rad als MTB. Dazu kommen gerade im Mühltal und im Zeitzgrund Sonntags sehr viele Spaziergänger. Ich empfehle dir deine Tour zu kürzen.Dann hast du mehr davon. Folgender Vorschlag: Mit dem Zug bis Zeitz,Elsterradweg bis Crossen, Radweg (ehemalige Bahnlinie)RichtungEisenberg,Mühltal,Weißenborn,Bad Klosterlausnitz,Hermsdorf,Zeitz-
grund,Stadtroda,Städtekette(ein ausgeschildeter Radfernweg) Richtung Jena,Ab hier Saaleradweg. Du hast überall ganz gute Zuganbindung falls du die Tour abbrechen mußt Besonders zwischen Jena und Naumburg fährt stündlich was. Schade das ich nicht mit kann.Aber glaub mir wenn du die Strecke küzt hast du mehr davon. Denn es giebt da eine Menge zu sehen.
Also viel Spaß bei deiner Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo Kasebi,


Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1
> Ausgerechnet dieses Wochenende bin ich in Würzburg zu einer Hochzeit.
> Was du dir da vorgenommen hast ist ganz schön Heftig. Ich denke mal weit über 100km. Dazu zum allergrößten Teil Asphalt. Also eher Touren-
> rad als MTB. Dazu kommen gerade im Mühltal und im Zeitzgrund Sonntags sehr viele Spaziergänger. Ich empfehle dir deine Tour zu kürzen.Dann hast du mehr davon. Folgender Vorschlag: Mit dem Zug bis Zeitz,Elsterradweg bis Crossen, Radweg (ehemalige Bahnlinie)RichtungEisenberg,Mühltal,Weißenborn,Bad Klosterlausnitz,Hermsdorf,Zeitz-
> ...


Danke für Deinen Tipp .
Man sieht sich vielleicht bei einer der nächsten Touren im Bad Kösener Bereich


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich zu einer spontanen Tour am Hafen Großkayna (Südfeldsee) 
Richard @*Richard1* vom White-Rock-Tourenteam WSF
*Jürgen* aus WSF nicht vom White-Rock-Tourenteam, aber Träger des Teamtrikots
und der Tourguide Udo @*Udo1* aus Merseburg.
Nach einer kurzen Beratung über Zeitansatz und Tourziel, einigte man sich demokratisch darauf heute der Burg Querfurt einen Besuch abzustatten .
Vom Hafen Großkayna ging es gleich auf dem Radweg neben der K2173 bis zur Kreuzung der L 78 Frankleben-Braunsbedra. Die wurde überquert und auf den dortigen Waldweg ging es sofort zum neuen Einlauf der Leiha in den Geiseltalsee. Auf dem Rundweg fuhren wir dann zügig bis zur Engstelle Neumark. Hier sieht man schon deutlich wie das Wasser von Tag zu Tag stärker in den Bereich des Müchelner Teils des Sees läuft. Ein Durchfahren der Engstelle ist nicht zu raten, es besteht Gefahr für Leib und Leben .
Weiter ging es bis Stöbnitz auf dem oberen Rundweg bis zum Aussichtspunkt Wünsch. Hier fuhren wir weiter in Richtung Niederwünsch und folgten ab dort den Lauf der Schwarzeiche stromaufwärts bis zum Ortsausgang Oberwünsch. Nach einem kurzen Abstecher zum kleinen Baggersee bei Oberwünsch 
ging es bis nach Langeneichstädt. Ab hier folgten wir den Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie Merseburg- Querfurt bis nach Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf. Rund 300 m nach den nördlichen Ortsausgang führt ein Wiesenweg Richtung Nordwest. Den folgten wir bis zur Burg Querfurt, hier dann erst einmal eine Pause. 
Für die Rückfahrt gab es drei Alternativen, die erste den Querneweg bis in den Ziegelrodaer Forst und über Nebra den Unstrutradweg zurück. Zweitens auf den Schmoner Hängen Richtung Steigra und dann über Albersroda und durch das Müchelner Holz über Mücheln zurück. Drittens den Himmelsscheibenweg bis Obhausen folgen und auf Wirtschaftswegen über Schafstädt, Bad Lauchstädt, Klobikau, Geiseltalsee Ostufer bis nach Frankleben. Wir entschieden uns für die schnellste Variante, die Variante drei. Die Wege auf der Rücktour waren trocken und Dank der Windstille kamen wir äußerst schnell voran. In Frankleben noch schnell bei den dortigen Bäcker einen Pott Kaffee und ein Stück lecker Kuchen verspeist,kann man nur empfehlen, wurde die heutige Tour beendet und die Teilnehmer der Tour fuhren in ihre Heimatorte zurück.
Landschaftlich war die Tour überhaupt nicht prickelnd,abgesehen von den Teilabschnitt Großkayna- Geiseltalsee bis Oberwünsch, sonst weite Eben mit riesigen Feldern. Nun ja die Gegend dort ist eben so. Trotzdem das Wetter war für die Tour ideal und die Wege waren abgtrocknet.Es war wiedermal eine schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrern , bis zum nächsten Dienstag zur nächsten Tour Richtung Leipziger Seenlandschaft .
Videos folgen demnächst!
Hier die Strecke:

Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke von der Haustür zur Haustür: 91 km
Summe der Steigungen: 367 m
Fahrzeit von Haustür zu Haustür: 5h 07
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 17,8 km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5roller (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bin am 5./6.07.2008 zu Schwiegermutterbesuch in Merseburg. Suche eine nette Tour als GPS-Datei zum Abfahren (wenig Asphalt oder Wirtschaftswege) oder auch als gemeinsame Tour. Fahre sonst im Heimatrevier um Wuppertal ca. 50 km und 1200 HM. Ideal für eine gemeinsame Tour wäre Sonntag morgen. 

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Andreas @5roller,


5roller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin am 5./6.07.2008 zu Schwiegermutterbesuch in Merseburg. Suche eine nette Tour als GPS-Datei zum Abfahren (wenig Asphalt oder Wirtschaftswege) oder auch als gemeinsame Tour. Fahre sonst im Heimatrevier um Wuppertal ca. 50 km und 1200 HM. Ideal für eine gemeinsame Tour wäre Sonntag morgen.
> 
> ...


Willkommen im schönen südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt ,werde eine Tour raussuchen und als Anhang heute oder morgen in dieses Thema stellen, ich werde meinen Terminkalender mal prüfen für eine gemeinsame Tour . Wie lang soll die Strecke so sein?


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
als ich heute auf meiner wöchentlichen Tour zur Henne meines Vertrauens war,





die auf dem Hühnerhof in Steuden lebt und immerhin schon 8 Monate alt ist , hörte ich kurz hinter Dörstewitz ein Hundehecheln hinter mir, das stetig näher kam . Ich spürte schon fast den heißen Atem. da wollte ich schon eine Gefahrenabwehrbremsung einleiten um mein Rad als Schutzschild zwischen mir und Hund zu stellen . Im selbigen Augenblick wurde ich vom Hund, der ein Mifa- Damenrad Singlespeed mindestens 40 Jahre alt mit rüstigen Rentner hinter sich her zog, überholt . Ich hatte anschließend Mühe wieder ran zu kommen. Der Hund zog sein Herrchen mit 29 Km/h hinter sich her. Die Idee mit Hund dachte ich ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, nur das ich keinen Hund habe nur einen Nymphensittich und ob ich den Überreden kann vor mir herzufliegen und mich zu ziehen ist sehr fraglich.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Reinhard @Reinhard1,

wie versprochen nachfolgend die Videos von der Finnetunneltour und der gestrigen Tour Burg Querfurt .

Tour Burg Querfurt: http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080617/videos

Tour Kirchscheidungen-Finnetunnel: http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080612/videos


----------



## 5roller (19. Juni 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas @5roller,
> 
> Willkommen im schönen südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt ,werde eine Tour raussuchen und als Anhang heute oder morgen in dieses Thema stellen, ich werde meinen Terminkalender mal prüfen für eine gemeinsame Tour . Wie lang soll die Strecke so sein?



Hallo Udo,

dachte so an max. 50 km, ca. 3 Std. je nach Streckenbeschaffenheit.

Gruss,
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo Andreas,


5roller schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> dachte so an max. 50 km, ca. 3 Std. je nach Streckenbeschaffenheit.
> 
> ...


im Anhang habe ich Dir mal eine Tour zusammengestellt. Sie führt rund um und durch den Geiseltalsee und Tagebau, über die Halden und am oberen und unteren Rundweg lang. Verfahren kann man sich eigentlich nicht, die Rauchfahne von EON Schkopau ist fast immer als Orientierungspunkt zu sehen.  Die Anfahrt von Merseburg aus ist Asphalt und Beton, geht leider nicht anders.


----------



## Kasebi (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Udo1
Mit Bad Kösen hast du mir ein gutes Stichwort gegeben. Am Sonnabend den 28.6. bin ich beim Festumzug in Naumburg (Hussitenkirchfest) dabei. Also keine Zeit. Sonntag wollte ich dann eine größere Runde fahren. Hier ein paar Eckpunkte: Naumburg-Blütengrund,Bad Kösen,Camburg,Hirschroda,Dornburg,Dorndorf,Tautenburger Wald,Jenaer Raum,Lucka,Thalbürgel,Holzland,Mühltal,Elstertal,Zeitz. MTB ist auf dieser Tour notwendig. Da ist alles dabei. Große Kultur,z.B. Dornburger Schlösser,Schöne Aussichten,Knackige Anstiegeso wie Schnelle Abfahrten und Rollerpassagen.Und da im Holzland die Schäden die Kyrill angerichtet hat noch immer nicht ganz beseitigt sind bzw. vom Forst verschlimmert wurden,giebt es auch Schiebe und Tragepassagen. Alles in allem eine Tagfüllende und fordernde Tour so um die 80bis90Km.Also wie isses? Hast du Zeit und Lust?
 Gruß Kasebi


----------



## 5roller (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Udo,

danke, schau mir die Tour an wenn ich wieder aus dem Urlaub da bin.

Gruß 

Andreas


----------



## Reinhard1 (20. Juni 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Reinhard @Reinhard1,
> 
> wie versprochen nachfolgend die Videos von der Finnetunneltour und der gestrigen Tour Burg Querfurt .
> 
> ...



Danke Udo1 für die tollen Videos.
Alles Gute bis Dienstag
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo Kasebi,


Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1
> Mit Bad Kösen hast du mir ein gutes Stichwort gegeben. Am Sonnabend den 28.6. bin ich beim Festumzug in Naumburg (Hussitenkirchfest) dabei. Also keine Zeit. Sonntag wollte ich dann eine größere Runde fahren. Hier ein paar Eckpunkte: Naumburg-Blütengrund,Bad Kösen,Camburg,Hirschroda,Dornburg,Dorndorf,Tautenburger Wald,Jenaer Raum,Lucka,Thalbürgel,Holzland,Mühltal,Elstertal,Zeitz. MTB ist auf dieser Tour notwendig. Da ist alles dabei. Große Kultur,z.B. Dornburger Schlösser,Schöne Aussichten,Knackige Anstiegeso wie Schnelle Abfahrten und Rollerpassagen.Und da im Holzland die Schäden die Kyrill angerichtet hat noch immer nicht ganz beseitigt sind bzw. vom Forst verschlimmert wurden,giebt es auch Schiebe und Tragepassagen. Alles in allem eine Tagfüllende und fordernde Tour so um die 80bis90Km.Also wie isses? Hast du Zeit und Lust?
> Gruß Kasebi


Danke für die Einladung zur Tour am 29.09., fahre aber an diesem Tag bis einschließlich den 02.07. zum Rennsteig mit noch einigen Bikern.
Danach werden die Karten neu gemischt, z.B. Wochenende 05./06.07.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann ja am Dienstag, den 24.06. mit zur Leipziger Seenrunde mitkommen.

hier zur Anmeldung

Start ab Merseburg 08:40 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo Andreas @Andi65,
bin gut angekommen, habe geduscht und noch kein Bier getrunken, den Wasserhaushalt aber schon ergänzt. Werde heute Abend den Tourbericht der heutigen Tour schreiben und die Bilder und Videos bei meinen Enkel mit sehr schneller DSL-Leitung hochladen.
Erhol Dich gut, dann bis in dieser Woche zu einer Feierabendtour.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
und hier der Tourbericht der heutigen Tour von Weißenfels nach- Mühltal- Zeitzgrund- Tautenburger Wald-Dornburg.
Start war 08:00 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz Weißenfels.
Mit dabei waren:
Andreas @andi65 aus Weißenfels
und der Tourguide Udo @Udo1 aus Merseburg.
Von Weißenfels ging es nach Langendorf auf der Alten Salzstraße bis Krauschwitz. Hier folgten wir der K2203 und der K 2206 bis Zellschen. Ab Zellschen folgten wir den asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg bis Meineweh. Von Meineweh ging es weiter Richtung Süden über Thierbach, Romsdorf und auf Feldweg nach Weißenborn bis Wetterzeube. In Wetterzeube wurde die Weiße Elster überquert, wo wir dann den ausgeschilderten Radweg bis Crossen und Bahnhof Crossen folgten. Ab Bahnhof Crossen folgten wir den nagelneuen Radweg in das Mühltal auf dem ehemaligen Bahndamm errichtet, bis zum Einstieg in das Mühltal bei Kursdorf/ Robertsmühle. Dann weiter durch das Mühltal bis nach Bad Klosterlausnitz über Weissenborn. 
Im Mühltal bei Milos Waldhaus trafen wir noch die Biker des White-Rocktourenteams mit Damen, die auf der Rückfahrt von ihrer Mittsommernachtstour waren.
Dann weiter Richtung Bahnhof Hermsdorf, ca. 200m vor dem Bahnhof Höhe Tankstelle 90° nach Westen durch die Friedenssiedlung und Überquerung der A9 weiter Richtung Bockberg. Hier schöner Trail mit ordentlichen Spitzkehren bergab in den Zeitzgrund. Wir folgten den Radweg durch den Zeitzgrund bis zur Papiermühle, dort den Weg nach Norden weiter gefolgt, auf einen Naturlehrpfad bergauf bis zur Wegespinne Am Tänchen, hier erst einmal Rast.
Am Tänchen den Trail (Wanderweg roter Querbalken, sollte uns bis in den Tautenburger Wald nicht mehr verlassen) hoch zum Weißen Berg. Hier war schieben angesagt, 
die L 1075 überquert und weiter Richtung Bobeck weiter gefahren. In der Ortschaft auf Feldweg zum Wasserturm Baujahr 1929 weiter (ist als OP gut zu sehen). Nächste Ortschaft Waldeck, hier zwei Wanderwege fast parallel, GPS neigte zum linken Weg, hätten den rechten nehmen sollen. Der Weg führte uns auf der Höhe fast parallel zum geplanten Weg über eine Wiese mit elektrischen Koppelzaun. Nach Überwindung am Waldrand ein Weg ins Tal, herrliche Abfahrt bis runter zum Ostrand von Ilmsdorf. Den richtigen Weg wieder gefunden und weiter nach Nordwesten bis Thalbürgel, hier ein kleiner Abstecher zur Klosterkirche und dann den Wanderweg roter Querbalken weiter bis nach Bürgel hoch. Am Schwedenkreuz wieder in ein Tal runter und den Weg nach Westen weiter gefolgt. An der Papiermühle auf einen alten Bahndamm bis Graitschen, hier erst einmal eine Mittagspause unterhalb des Schneckenberges. Eigentlich wollten wir nicht unbedingt den Wanderweg weiter hoch zur Poxdorfer Höhe folgen, sondern durch das westlich gelegene Jägertal in den Tautenburger Wald fahren. Der Weg führte uns dann aber über den Münschfelder Schneckenberg über Wiesen wieder auf den Wanderweg hoch zur Poxdorfer Höhe, mit ordentlicher Schiebeeinlage, bei der nächsten Tour ist der Start in Dornburg, dann geht es den herrlichen Trail runter. Oben angekommen dafür ein herrlicher Rundblick über Poxdorf Richtung A9. Ab jetzt wurde es etwas ruhiger, wir hatten den Höhenweg erreicht und fuhren so ganz entspannt in den Tautenburger Wald hinein, vorbei an der Thüringer Landessternwarte bis nach Dorndorf zum Bahnhof. Der Zug kam pünktlich um 14:24 Uhr in Dornburg an und brachte uns wieder in die Heimatorte Weißenfels und Merseburg.
Die Strecke ist landschaftlich einmalig und ab dem Zeitzgrund Abzweig Papiermühle nach Norden fordernd. Wer nur in das Mühltal und Zeitzgrund will, aus Richtung Weißenfels kommend, sollte sein MTB getrost zu Hause lassen und die Tour lieber mit einem Trekkingbike fahren. Ab Ausfahrt Zeitzgrund hoch Richtung Weißer Berg und Tautenburger Wald ist MTB schon eher angebracht, wenn nicht gar ein muss.
Es war wiedermal eine schöne Tour mit Andreas @andi65, bis zur nächsten Feierabendtour in dieser Woche, außer Freitag da ist Stammtisch beim White-Rock Tourenteam in WSF.
Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke von der Haustür zur Haustür: 85 km
Summe der Steigungen: 1192 m (Angaben ohne Gewähr nach TOP 50 Version 5)
Fahrzeit von Haustür zu Haustür: 5h 39
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 14,93 km/h
Kalorienverbrauch: 3153 kcal
Durchschittspuls: 110 Schläge p. Minute


----------



## Kasebi (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo Udo
Schöne Tour die ihr da gemacht habt. Das ihr nicht den ganzen Zeitzgrund fahrt konnte ich ja nicht ahnen als ich euch zu Tourenrädern geraten habe. Der Tautenburger Wald
bietet eine ganze Menge Tourenmöglichkeiten mit tollen Blicken auf die Dornburger Schlösser. Es giebt dort viele schöne Auf- und Abfahrten.Schade das ich nicht dabei war,
zumal ihr ganze zwei Km von meiner Haustür vorbei seit. Schade,Schade. Wenn ihr eure Tour von Dorndorf aus Starten wollt, kann ich mich ja dann euch endlich mal anschließen.Gruß Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo Kasebi,


Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Schöne Tour die ihr da gemacht habt. Das ihr nicht den ganzen Zeitzgrund fahrt konnte ich ja nicht ahnen als ich euch zu Tourenrädern geraten habe. Der Tautenburger Wald
> bietet eine ganze Menge Tourenmöglichkeiten mit tollen Blicken auf die Dornburger Schlösser. Es giebt dort viele schöne Auf- und Abfahrten.Schade das ich nicht dabei war,
> zumal ihr ganze zwei Km von meiner Haustür vorbei seit. Schade,Schade. Wenn ihr eure Tour von Dorndorf aus Starten wollt, kann ich mich ja dann euch endlich mal anschließen.Gruß Kasebi


Die Tour war wirklich Spitze. Nur man sollte die Tour immer von der Saale aus starten, da gibt es dann kaum Schiebstrecken, sondern nur herrliche Downhills. Ich muss schon sagen, das Du in einer schönen Bikegegend wohnst. Na dann bis zu einer gemeinsamen Tour demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (23. Juni 2008)

Udo. Da wo ich wohne fängt das Land an flach zu werden. Ich arbeite aber in Jena. Deswegen nutze ich so oft es geht die Möglichkeiten um in Jena und Umgebung zu Biken


----------



## andi65 (23. Juni 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> und hier der Tourbericht der heutigen Tour von Weißenfels nach- Mühltal- Zeitzgrund- Tautenburger Wald-Dornburg....


Das war doch wieder einmal eine Spitzenklasse- Udo1- Tour bei absolutem Kaiserwetter. Udo hat auch wieder tolle Photos geschossen und klasse Videos gedreht. (Wusste gar nicht, dass du so fluchen kannst.) 

Feierabendtour am Mittwoch 19:15 Yachthafen Südfeldsee?


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich zu einer Leipziger Seen Tour in Bad Dürenberg am Saalewehr
[email protected] Udo1 aus Merseburg,
Reinhard @Reinhard1 aus Weißenfels vom White Rock Tourenteam,
Jürgen aus Weißenfels und
Rainer aus Weißenfels vom White Rock Tourenteam.




Start sollte um 09:30 Uhr sein, da aber ein Mitfahrer das Wehr an der Saale nicht gleich gefunden hat, starteten wir erst 20 Minuten später. Wahrscheinlich sollte man für einige hiesige ein paar Auffrischungstouren durchführen.
Wir fuhren dann den Saaleradweg am linken Ufer stromaufwärts bis zur Persebacheinmündung. Ab hier folgten wir den Feldweg am Persebach bis Kauern es ging dann weiter über die A9 und über Oetzsch auf der L187 bis zur B87. Diese überquerten wir und folgten einer alten Straße, die dann in einen Feldweg überging bis Thronitz. Ab hier die Straße nach Norden weiter bis Kulkwitz und am Ostufer des Kulkwitzsee weiter. Weiter durch Lausen nach Osten bis Großzschocha. Hier erst einmal am Pferderosterstand eine Pferderoster gegessen. 




Nach Stärkung weiter nach Osten bis an die weiße Elster, der folgten wir ca. 1500 m nach Süden bis zum Abzweig Cospudener See. Es ging am Nordufer und Ostufer bis zur Marina. Von der Marina wieder nach Osten bis zur Pleiße nach Großstädteln kurz vor der B2. Wir folgten den Lauf der Pleiße ca. 2 km nach Norden. Hier überquerten wir die Pleiße und fuhren durch den Auenwald zum Torhaus nach Markkleeberg. Von hier folgten wir den ausgeschilderten Weg am Nordufer und Ostufer des Markkleeberger See bis zur Regattastrecke. Hier ging es weiter über die A38 in südöstlicher Richtung um den Tagebau und den Strömthaler See bis nach Espenhain. Hier erst einmal den Radweg Richtung Rotha gesucht, auf der B95 sollte man tunlichst nicht fahren. Mit Hilfe der einheimischen Bevölkerung wurde auch die richtige Route gefunden. Ab Rotha näherten wir uns wieder der Pleiße und folgten ihren Lauf über Probstdeuben und Großdeuben bis Gaschwitz, ab hier ging es wieder nach Süden bis nach Zwenkau. In Zwenkau hatte ich für kurze Zeit kein GPS-Signal, so das die Abzweigung verpasst wurde. Wir folgten also der Straße bis kurz vor Einmündung der B186. Hier schlugen wir uns über Feld und Wiesenwege wieder nach Norden parallel zur B186 bis an den Damm der Weißen Elster. Auf der B186 weiter fahren ist auch nicht gerade empfehlenswert, also hoch aif den Elsterdamm und runter zum Elsterbett, das ja asphaltiert ist und auf dem man gut vorankam. Wie folgten den Lauf der Elster bis zur Brücke Zitzschen. Rüber über die Brücke und weiter Feldweg bis Kitzen, durch Kitzen und weiter auf Feldweg nach Großgörschen. An der Kreuzung Rahna Gruppenfoto und Verabschiedung, meine Begleiter fuhren weiter Richtung Weißenfels und ich folgte der naturbelassenen Strecke über Kaja nach Lützen. Weiter ging es dann nach Bad Dürenberg und auf dem Saaleradweg nach Merseburg zurück.
Landschaftlich eine schöne Strecke. Mir hat die Tour Spaß gemacht, war gleichzeitig mit den 127 km eine schöne Trainingsrunde für meine demnächst geplante Nonstoptour Merseburg-Kyffhäuser und zurück. Termin folgt demnächst, immer mal unter Fahrgemeinschaften reinschauen, vielleicht kommt ja jemand mit.
Dank an meine netten Mitfahrer die den Tourguide so gut gefolgt sind. Das Wetter war wie für diese Tour extra gemacht einfach herrlich.

Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke von der Haustür zur Haustür: 127,5 km
Summe der Steigungen: 365 m (Angaben ohne Gewähr nach TOP 50 Version 5)
Fahrzeit von Haustür zu Haustür: 6h 46
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: 18,88 km/h
Kalorienverbrauch: 922 kcal
Durchschittspuls: 90 Schläge p. Minute


----------



## Udo1 (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Reinhard,

nachfolgend wie schon angekündigt das Video von unserer Leipziger Seen Tour.

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/57XsRXT-Leipziger-Seenrunde

und eine gute Fahrt mit Walter nach Tschechien.


----------



## Reinhard1 (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Udo1 danke für das Vidio und die guten Wünsche
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Andi65,
Rucksack ist gepackt, Kette ist geölt und Rad geputzt für die morgige Rennsteigtour. Start Morgen 07:36 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg. Also dann bis Dienstagabend zum ersten kurzen Tourbericht.


----------



## andi65 (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Udo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi65,
> Rucksack ist gepackt, Kette ist geölt und Rad geputzt für die morgige Rennsteigtour. Start Morgen 07:36 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg. Also dann bis Dienstagabend zum ersten kurzen Tourbericht.


dachte schon, ihr seit schon längst unterwegs. Na dann viel Spaß und eine Pannenfreie Tour und etwas weniger Wind.
Aber nächste Woche machen wir 'ne Feierabendtour.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juni 2008)

Na klaro,


andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> dachte schon, ihr seit schon längst unterwegs. Na dann viel Spaß und eine Pannenfreie Tour und etwas weniger Wind.
> Aber nächste Woche machen wir 'ne Feierabendtour.


 
ab Mittwoch.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
bin gerade von der Rennsteigradwegtour zurück, hier ein kurzer Tourbericht.
Sonntag war Start in Blankenstein.
Es waren dabei:
Der Tourguide Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein,
die beiden Co-Tourguides Harti vom Merseburger Radverein und
Erich vom Merseburger Radverein, sowie ich Udo1 als Gastfahrer, zusammen waren also rund 265 Jahre auf Tour gewesen, diesmal ohne MTB sondern mit Treckingrädern.
Insgesamt benötigten wir für die 204,627 km lange Strecke 13 Stunden 34 Minuten und 27 sec.
Die Summe der Steigungen, betrug nach der TOP50, *4294m*. Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr.
Die Tour wurde in 3 Tagesetappen zurückgelegt.
1. Etappe von Steinbach bis Neuhaus am Rennweg (58,363 km, 
Summe der Steigungen: 1160 m).
2. Etappe von Neuhaus am Rennweg (64,793 km 
Summe der Steigungen: 1346 m)
und die
3. Etappe von Oberhof bis Hörsel (81,501 km 
Summe der Steigungen: 1788 m).
Es war eine Top Tour, mein Dank an den Guide Manfred der uns ohne GPS, nur mit Karte sicher auf dem Rennsteigradwanderweg geführt hat, ebenfalls mein Dank an die beiden ortskundigen Führer Harti und Erich, die den Rennsteig ebenfalls wie ihre Westentasche kannten.
Für Treckingräder ist dieser Radweg zur Zeit nicht zu empfehlen, wer keinen Pannenschutz in seinen Reifen hat, soll sich genügend Ersatzschläuche und Flickzeug mitnehmen. Durch die Baumfällungen im Frühjahr wurden die aufgewühlten Wege mit Grobschotter aufgefüllt, richtige Reifentöter.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
am 08.07. kleine lockere Radtour von Rudolstadt nach Merseburg auf dem Saaleradweg mit streifen der "Hinteren Heide".
Wer mit möchte um 07:30 Merseburg Bahnhof Gleis 5.
Ticket 18,10  bis Rudolstadt. Tourguide ist der Jürgen aus Weißenfels, der in Weißenfels um 07:53 Uhr dazu steigen wird, falls bis dahin nichts dazwischen kommt.

Anmeldung hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5roller (3. Juli 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> im Anhang habe ich Dir mal eine Tour zusammengestellt. Sie führt rund um und durch den Geiseltalsee und Tagebau, über die Halden und am oberen und unteren Rundweg lang. Verfahren kann man sich eigentlich nicht, die Rauchfahne von EON Schkopau ist fast immer als Orientierungspunkt zu sehen.  Die Anfahrt von Merseburg aus ist Asphalt und Beton, geht leider nicht anders.



Hallo Udo,

danke nochmal für die Tourdaten, habe mir verschiedene Versionen draus gebastelt (kurz/lang bzw. mit Anfahrt/ohne Anfahrt) und werde je nach Wetter Samstag nachmittag oder Sonntag morgen fahren (gerne auch zusammen!).

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo 5roller,


5roller schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> danke nochmal für die Tourdaten, habe mir verschiedene Versionen draus gebastelt (kurz/lang bzw. mit Anfahrt/ohne Anfahrt) und werde je nach Wetter Samstag nachmittag oder Sonntag morgen fahren (gerne auch zusammen!).
> 
> ...


Samstag ist schlecht bei mir, da ist Enkeltag angesagt. Sonntag Vormittag ist O.K., da kann ich mitkommen. Teile Treffpunkt und Zeit mit, vielleicht ist Andi65 mit dabei, wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
heute bei der Hitze, wieder so um die 34°C starteten zur Auenwaldtour bis zur Domholzschänke
Jürgen aus Weißenfels und
der Tourguide Udo1 aus Merseburg.
Die Tour ging den Gerichtshain runter zur Saale und dann weiter nach Schkopau und Kolenbay. Hier ging es auf dem Lupedamm bis zur neuen Brücke Burgliebenau und dann auf dem Elsterradweg bis hinter die A9 in den Auenwald. Die erste Rast wurde in der Domholzschänke gemacht, ist ja auch weit und breit die einzige Gosegaststätte in der Nähe von Merseburg.
Der Tourguide und Jürgen beim Gosebiertrinken, einfach lecker.
Nach der Verkostung ging es durch den Auenwald bis zur Königseiche nach DÖLKAU.
Ist schon imposant die Königseiche.
Beim Aufstellen des Infoschildes hatte sie einen Stammdurchmesser von 2,23 m und einen Stammumfang von 7 m. Das Alter wurde auf 350 Jahre bestimmt.
Weiter ging es dann am Schloßteich vorbei Richtung Zweimen.
Schloßteich DÖLKAU
Hinter Zweimen wieder auf den Gosewanderweg bis zum höchsten Berg in dieser Regionn den Hirschhügel. Dort hat man einen herrlichen Rundblick über den Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer See. Zurück dann wieder über Burgliebenau und Kollenbay nach Merseburg. Die ienzige Abkühlung war der Fahrtwind, bei fast Windstille. Anhalten war tödlich, das Wasser lief dann gleich in strömen am Körper runter. Trotz der füchterlichen Hitze war es wieder einmal eine schöne Tour, die sehr zu empfehlen ist, nicht nur für MTB-Fahrer.


----------



## andi65 (3. Juli 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo 5roller,
> 
> Samstag ist schlecht bei mir, da ist Enkeltag angesagt. Sonntag Vormittag ist O.K., da kann ich mitkommen. Teile Treffpunkt und Zeit mit, vielleicht ist Andi65 mit dabei, wäre nicht schlecht.


Ja klar, komme gern mit. Einfach die Startzeit und Treffpunkt mitteilen.


----------



## 5roller (3. Juli 2008)

andi65 schrieb:


> Ja klar, komme gern mit. Einfach die Startzeit und Treffpunkt mitteilen.



Schlage vor 8.30 h am Flugzeugmuseum. Muss bis ca. 12 h wieder da sein (Sonntagsbraten ist heilig).

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo Andreas,


5roller schrieb:


> Schlage vor 8.30 h am Flugzeugmuseum. Muss bis ca. 12 h wieder da sein (Sonntagsbraten ist heilig).
> 
> Gruß,
> Andreas


geht klar, bin pünktlich am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,


5roller schrieb:


> Schlage vor 8.30 h am Flugzeugmuseum. Muss bis ca. 12 h wieder da sein (Sonntagsbraten ist heilig).
> 
> Gruß,
> Andreas


also den Sonntagsbraten hat er locker geschafft. War eine schöne Tour mit dem Rheinländer Andreas @5roller und natürlich auch mit dem Andreas @andi65 aus WSF, der am Südfeldsee zu uns stieß.
Vom Airpark ging es gleich über Wirtschaftswege nach Frankleben zum Runstedter See. Hier auf der Asphaltpiste zum Südfeldsee nördliches Ufer Parkplatz an der Straße. Treffpunkt mit Andi65 und rüber über die Straße hoch zur Halde Vesta, die Halde auf der Höhe überquert und den Trail runter nach Braunsbedra. Durch die Regenfälle der letzten Tage ist der Trail sehr ausgewaschen und schlecht zu befahren, Rad rutschte vorn weg. Weiter ging es zur Pfännerhall hier den Wanderweg hoch auf die Halde, sehr mit Gras zu gewachsen, den breiten Weg hoch auf die Halde und den herrlichen Panorameblick über den Geiseltalsee genossen. Am Westhang der Halde auf steilen Trail abwärts, die ersten 5 m geschoben. Weiter zur Engstelle Neumark, hier den Überlauf aus dem Teil Frankleben zum Müchelner Teil betrachtet, Wasser wird ständig mehr.





Weiter am unteren Rundweg entlang, mit Verfolgung durch zwei sehr großen furchteinflößenden Hunden. Geschwindigkeit wurde sofort rasant erhöht, ein älteres Ehepaar, das vor uns mit dem Rad unterwegs war, wurde noch zugerufen Achtung Hund. Die riefen zurück das es ihre sind. Nun ja beim nächsten mal habes sie ein Problem, ich werde absofort mit Pfefferspray aufrüsten. Weiter ging es über die Marina Mücheln auf den Geiseltalrundsee hoch zur Rampe und den Weinberg, leider keine Weinverkostung durchgeführt, der Winzer war gerade beim Aufbau. Hinter den Weinberg auf dem oberen Rundweg nach links in den Wald und über die dort verschlungenen wege am Aussichtsturm Klobikauer Halde wieder rausgekommen.




Vom Turm ging es auf den Trail an der ehemaligen russischen Liegenschaft zum Osthang der Klobikauer Halde und dann den Downhill runter bis zum unteren Rundweg des Geiseltalsees. Diesen folgten wir dann bis nach Frankleben, wo wir und von Andi65 verabschiedeten und dann zu zweit locker und leicht nach Hause fuhren.
Mein Tacho zeigte 50,36 km an und einen Schnitt von 17,91 km/h.
War wieder einmal eine schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrern. Allen eine schöne Woche und den Andreas aus Wuppertal eine staufreie Rückkehr nach NRW.

Video folgt


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juli 2008)

*Hallo Andreas @5roller und Andreas @Andi65,*

wie versprochen, das kurze Video unserer heutigen Geiseltaltour ist jetzt hier http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080706/videos abrufbar.


----------



## 5roller (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

schönen Dank aus Wuppertal an meine beiden "Tourguides" für die nette Runde heute!
Bis zum nächsten Mal,

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hier der kurze Tourbericht der gestrigen *Rudolstadt- Hintere Heide- Jena/Paradies Tour*.
Tourguide war *Jürgen* aus Weißenfels.
Die Mitfahrer:
Jürgen aus Lobitzsch,
Peter aus WSF,
Reinhard @Reinhard1 aus WSF,
Rainer aus WSF,
Walther aus WSF
Udo @Udo1 aus Merseburg.




Bei mir war Start um 08:36 Uhr in Merseburg mit DB, der Tourguide mit den anderen Teilnehmer stieg um 08:57 Uhr in Leißling dazu. Von Großheringen bis Camburg ging es erst einmal mit dem Rad weiter. Auf dem Bahnhof von Camburg führte unser Reinhard1 erst einmal schnell an einem Rad einer schon etwas älteren Rentnerin einen Radcheck durch, inclusive herstellen eines ordentlichen Reifendruckes. Weiter ging es mit dem Zug bis Rudolstadt. In Rudolstadt erst einmal hoch zur Heidecksburg. Von dort oben hat man einen herrlichen Ausblick in das Saaletal. Nach Rundblick wieder runter nach Rudolstadt, über die Saale und am linken Ufer der Saale bis Catharinau, hier begann der Einstieg in die Hintere Heide. Der Weg schlängelte sich durch die ersten Höhen über Untere Mühle, Kühns Mühle, Langenschade, Reichenbach bis auf die erste Höhe der Vorderen Heide. An der Kreuzung, links zum Waldhaus rechts nach Birgigt, ging es dann wieder in rasanter Abfahrt das Tal runter. Im Oberen Abschnitt des Krebebachs, schneller Halt und die Regenjacken aus dem Rucksack rausgeholt, eine ordentliche Wolke ließ es stark regnen. Wir retteten uns dann noch bis zu einem See kurz vor Wüstenhofs Mühle. Neben der Straße ca. 5 m eine Hütte ideal zum unterstellen. Nach erreichen der selbigen stellte sich die Hütte als Trockentoilette des dortigen wohl befindlichen Campingplatzes heraus. 




Egal wir standen wenigstens trocken. Nach abflauen des starken Regenschauer ging es weiter talwärts über Wüstenhofs Mühle, Friedebach, Krebsmühle gelangten wir wieder auf den Saaleradweg, den wir dann bis Rothenstein folgten. Da bis dahin alle am Wege befindlichen Gaststätten und sogar Hotelrestaurants unser Geld verschmähten, wahrscheinlich haben alle schon genügend verdient, das sie nicht mehr öffnen müssen oder sich ihre Gäste aussuchen können (z.B. wurde uns mitgeteilt das nicht zum Hause gehörende Gäste nicht bedient werden). Aber in Rothenstein an der dortigen Sportlergaststätte mit Kegelbahn waren wir gern gesehen Gäste und konnten somit unseren Hunger und Durst stillen. Ich kann allen die den Saaleradweg befahren nur empfehlen dort einzukehren, schmackhafte Speisen zu sehr moderaten Preisen. Nach der Stärkung ging es weiter auf dem Saaleradweg, aber nach rund 200 m musste nach einem Sturz, der Rainer ein wenig mit Desinfektionsmittel behandelt werden. Außen ein paar kleinen Abschürfungen ist Gott sei Dank nichts weiter passiert und wir konnten danach den Weg fortsetzen. Kurz vor Jena Göschwitz Autobahnbrücke wurde es etwas dunkler am westlichen Horizont. Nun ja durch Göschwitz ging es einigermaßen zügig. In Burgau an der B88 war erst einmal Orientierung angesagt. Mein GPS wurde befragt und zeigte mir den Saaleradweg östlich an, also nichts wie hin zum Radweg, es wurde jetzt schon merklich dunkler. Ungefähr 500 m vor dem Stadion erwischte uns der Regenguss ordentlich, wir hatten gerade noch Zeit die nächsten Bäume zu erreichen und die Regenausrüstung anzuziehen. An ein weiterfahren war nicht zu denken und das Blätterdach wurde auch immer löchriger. Nach einer geraumen Weile wurde der Regen schwächer und wir schafften es bis in den Eingangsbereich des Stadions vorzudringen, hier noch einmal so ca. 15 Minuten unterstellen. Wie entschieden dann sehr demokratisch nicht mehr bis Weißenfels durchzufahren, sondern uns zum nächsten Bahnhof zu begeben und mit dem Zug zurück zu fahren, die Entscheidung wurde uns etwas leichter gemacht, da ein Mitfahrer nass bis auf die Haut war. Also hin zum Bahnhof Jena/Paradies, aber wie immer sind die Fahrkartenautomaten der DB sehr störanfällig, Kreditkarten wollen die nicht haben, aber es nahte Hilfe in Form einer sehr sehr netten Servicemitarbeiterin der DB, die uns bei der Bedienung des Automaten hilfreich unterstützte, das war einmal eine Spitzenleistung der DB, geht doch oder.
Die Tour war wieder einmal herrlich, Dank an den Tourguide für die hervorragende Führung
Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke: 54,5 km
Summe der Steigungen: 768 m (Angaben ohne Gewähr nach TOP 50 Version 5)
Max. Höhe: 422 m
Min. Höhe: 146 m


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
am Dienstag, den 15.07.08, eine kleine lockere Tour von Merseburg Bahnhof zum Werbeliner See nördlich von Radefeld bei Leipzig, wer kommt mit ?
*Start 08:30 Uhr Merseburg Bahnhofsvorplatz.*
Strecke: 
Bahnhof Merseburg- Meuschau-Wallendorfer See-Raßnitz- Elster/Luperadweg bis Stahmeln- HP Leipzig Wahren- Lindenthaler Tannenwald- Überquerung der A14 vor dem Postfrachtzentrum- Radefeld- Gerbisdorf- Schaufelrad- östlich Zwochau- Werbeliner See umrunden- Wolteritz- Schladitzer See- Hayna- Radefeld retour- Domholzschänke- Auenwald- Wallendorfer See - Merseburg
Es ist eine typische Flachstrecke mit zu vernachlässigenden Höhenmetern (Summe der Steigungen 239 m).
Gesamtlänge 102 km.

Zur Anmeldung geht es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6770


----------



## Kasebi (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Udo
Würde am Dienstag ganz gern mitfahren. Bin um kurz vor halb neun  in Merseburg. ich hoffe das passt. 
gruß kasebi
Bin Morgen im harz unterwegs und das seit Ewigkeiten zum erstenmal ohne Bike. Mal sehen wie es wird.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo Kasebi,


Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Würde am Dienstag ganz gern mitfahren. Bin um kurz vor halb neun in Merseburg. ich hoffe das passt.
> gruß kasebi
> Bin Morgen im harz unterwegs und das seit Ewigkeiten zum erstenmal ohne Bike. Mal sehen wie es wird.


nun dann bis zum Dienstag, Start ist aber erst um 09:30 Uhr vom Bahnhof Merseburg, weil die anderen erst um 09:22 Uhr mit Hopperticket aus Weißenfes ankommen.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja heute mal eine ganz gemÃ¼tliche Tour als Gastradler beim Merseburger Radlerverein nach Bernburg machen, es sollte aber dann doch noch anders werden, von wegen gemÃ¼tliche Tour.
Die Tour war ausgeschrieben von 08:00 Uhr Start Merseburg Bahnhof auf dem Saaleradweg bis Bernburg und dann mit dem Zug zurÃ¼ck.
Ich traf mich aber mit noch 3 mÃ¤nnlichen Fahrern vom Radverein Ausgang Merseburg Richtung Bad LauchstÃ¤dt, der Tourguide fÃ¼r den ersten Abschnitt unserer kleinen Gruppe war der Manfred, der sofort nach Eintreffen Fahrt aufnahm und auf dem Radweg in Richtung Ortsausgang BÃ¼ndorf fuhr, hier warteten schon zwei Damen vom Radverein auf uns. Gemeinsam ging es dann Ã¼ber Delitz am Berge, Kreisel Holleben, Rockendorf, Neukirchen, RÃ¶pzig zum gemeinsamen Treffpunkt Telekom SilberhÃ¶he um uns mit der aus Merseburg gestarteten Gruppe unter bewÃ¤hrter FÃ¼hrung des Tourguides Norbert zu vereinigen. 
Wir waren natÃ¼rlich schon etwas eher am Treffpunkt, nach rund 10 Minuten traf die zweite Gruppe ein. Gemeinsam (20 sehr sportlichen Fahrerinnen und Fahrer mit zusammen guten 1300 Jahren) machten wir uns dann weiter, auf dem Saaleradweg Richtung PeiÃnitzinsel, auf dem Weg. Es ging weiter Ã¼ber die Insel am rechten Ufer der Saale bis zur Burg Giebichenstein, hier wieder Ã¼ber die Saale und auf dem Radweg am linken Ufer bis zur FÃ¤hre Brachwitz. Es wurde Ã¼bergesetzt und ohne VerzÃ¶gerung ging es weiter bis zum Beobachtungshalt am Radweg auf den HÃ¶hen an der Saale vor MÃ¼cheln. 
An der Templerkapelle ein kurzer Besichtigungshalt mit einer kleinen Rudelbildung in der Kurve, hat den Autofahrern wahrscheinlich nicht so gut gefallen, ging es Ã¼ber Wettin weiter. In Rothenburg blieb mir auf einmal fast der Atem stehen, fÃ¼r einen ganz kurzen Augenblick fuhren auf der Ã¶ffentlichen StraÃe mit einmal 6 Fahrer nebeneinander. Es ging alles gut und weiter ging es auf dem Radweg bis zur Georgsburg hier erst einmal Mittagspause. FÃ¼r diese ersten ca. 56 km hatten die sportlichen Damen und Herren einen Schnitt von 16,32 km/h gefahren, da kann ich nur sagen Hochachtung vor dieser Leistung, immerhin befand sich unter den Fahrern ein Singlespeedfahrer. Harti, Erich vom Radverein und ich entschlossen uns jetzt die Gruppe zu verlassen und nicht weiter bis Bernburg zu fahren, wir meldeten uns ordentlich beim Tourguide Norbert ab und machten uns auf dem RÃ¼ckweg Richtung Merseburg. Ab jetzt wurde es nicht mehr, wie ich mir eigentlich vorgenommen hatte, gemÃ¼tlich. Der Puls stieg nach Ãberquerung der Saale rasant an, der SchweiÃ begann zu flieÃen, gleich hinter Nelben ging es zÃ¼gig bergan. Der jetzige Tourguide Harti zog mit seinen 70 Lenzen den Berg hoch da hatten wir echt MÃ¼he ihn zu folgen. Es ging weiter Ã¼ber Zellewitz bis Zickeritz, hier eine herrliche schÃ¶ne lange Abfahrt ins Saaletal und weiter mit guten 29 â 32 km/h auf der SaaletalstraÃe Ã¼ber Friedeburg, Rumpin, Kloschwitz, Trebitz, Zaschwitz bis zur gesperrten StraÃe nach PfÃ¼tzthal, hier war wegen BrÃ¼ckenarbeiten die ganze StraÃe voll gesperrt. Also retour nach PfÃ¼tzthal zurÃ¼ck und dann an der ersten Kreuzung nach Westen den Berg hoch 10% Steigung war angesagt. Nach Ãberquerung der L159 ging es weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis zum nÃ¶rdlichen Ortseingang MÃ¼llerdorf, hier gleich nach Osten abgebogen und weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Benkendorf. In Beneckendorf ca. 250 m nach SÃ¼den und dann auf den Himmelsscheibenweg bis nach Lieskau. Durch Lieskau und der DÃ¶lauer Heide weiter bis Nietleben, hier die B 80 Ã¼berquert und dann weiter Ã¼ber Zscherben, hier haben wir uns erst einmal einen Schwedeneisbecher beim fliegenden EishÃ¤ndler gegÃ¶nnt, nach Holleben. Es ging dann auf teilweise Wirtschaftswegen weiter Ã¼ber Delitz am Berge und DÃ¶rstewitz bis nach Merseburg zurÃ¼ck.
Die zwei TeilstÃ¼cke der Tour waren einfach herrlich, die Radlerinnen und Radler vom Radverein waren einfach Spitze und der Tourguide Norbert hatte immer den Ãberblick Ã¼ber seine Gruppe. 
Aber eins muss ich hier doch noch loswerden. Die sportlichen Damen und Herren des Merseburger Radvereins sollten die Wintermonate nutzen fÃ¼r eine kleine Weiterbildung in Sachen, wie fahre ich in der Gruppe auf Ã¶ffentlichen StraÃen.
Allen Radlerinnen und Radlern des Merseburger Radvereins eine schÃ¶ne Woche und bis zur nÃ¤chsten gemeinsamen Tour noch schÃ¶ne Touren.
Ach ja Manfred du fleiÃiger Leser, die Videos stelle ich in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen ins Internet, wenn ich wieder eine schnelle Verbindung habe, also Ã¶fter mal reinschauen.


Einige Tourdaten:
LÃ¤nge der Strecke: 117,21 km
Summe der Steigungen: 673 m (Angaben ohne GewÃ¤hr nach TOP 50 Version 5)


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
zur Erinnerung, am Dienstag 09:30 Uhr Start zur Tour Werbeliner See.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6770


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo Udu1
Ich Komme dann mit dem selben Zug aus Weißenfels. Schade ist nur daß das Hopperticket erst ab 9:00 Uhr gilt.Ich fahre nämlich schon kurz nach Acht in Zeitz los.
Also dann bis Dienstag


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo Manfred, eifriger Leser dieses Themas,

im nachfolgenden Link ist das Video der Radtour Merseburg-Bernburg zu sehen, leider nur bis Georgsburg.
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/061siNN-Radtour-Merseburg-Bernburg
Musste an der Qualität aber einige Abstriche machen, sonst hätte ich es mit meiner UMTS-Verbindung nicht hochladen können.
War schön mit euch gefahren zu sein.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo Andreas,

für Dich und Philipp und für alle die gern Schloß Allstedt besuchen möchten auf nachfolgenden Link die Tour dorthin.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6791

Start 20.07.08 09:40 Bahnhof Frankleben mit Burgenlandbahn nach Querfurt und auch wieder zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
bin gerade von meiner Erkundungstour für die morgige Werbeliner See Tour zurück. Mit leichten Rückenwind habe ich 2/3 der Strecke mit einen Schnitt von 21,37 km/h zurückgelegt. In der Domholzschänke kurz ein Gosebier mit Waldmeister gezischt und dann wieder retour.
Leider hat morgen die Domholzschänke ihren Ruhetag, da muss ich den Gosestopp diesmal im Schlobachshof durchführen.
Für morgen sind bis jetzt mit dabei:
Udo1 als Tourguide
Reinhard1
Kasebi
Jürgen
Na dann bis morgen.


----------



## andi65 (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo Udo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> für Dich und Philipp und für alle die gern Schloß Allstedt besuchen möchten auf nachfolgenden Link die Tour dorthin.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6791
> ...


also dann bis Sonntag in Frankleben.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo Andi,


andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> also dann bis Sonntag in Frankleben.


 
das Anmelden im LMB nicht vergessen


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hier der kurze Tourbericht von der heutigen Radtour Merseburg - Werbeliner See, nördlich Radefeld bei Leipzig.
Mit dabei waren:
Udo @Udo1 aus Merseburg der Tourguide;
Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein aus Merseburg;
Harti vom Merseburger Radverein aus Merseburg;
Mario aus Merseburg;
Jürgen aus Weißenfels;
Reinhard @Reinhard1 vom White - Rock - Tourenteam aus Weißenfels;
Axel @Kasebi aus Droyßig Burgenlandkreis.
Der Zug aus WSF kam pünktlich an, so konnten wir, wie im LMB ausgeschrieben, pünktlich um 09:30 Uhr starten.
Vom Bahnhof ging es auf direkten Weg durch die Stadt am Finanzamt vorbei über die Saalebrücke an der Neumarktkirche. An der Kirche bogen wir ab zur Schleuse und fuhren über die Brücke am Kanal und Meuschau bis nach Lössen. Ab Lössen ging es auf breiten Radweg am Südufer des Wallendorfer Sees entlang bis zum Abzweig Richtung Hirschhügel. Wir folgten den breiten Weg zw. Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See bis zur Brücke über die Lupe - Elsterkanal nach Raßnitz. Nach Überfahren der Brücke ging es sofort nach Osten auf den Elsterradweg, der auf dem Elsterdamm entlang führt. Nach 55 Minuten Fahrzeit hatten wir die A9 unterquert und der Druck auf die Pedale wurde verringert. Jetzt begann ein landschaftlich schöner Teil der Strecke, es ging durch den Auenwald. Wir folgten der Maßlauer Linie und der Gärtchenlinie, sowie der Gundorfer Linie bis an den Damm der Lupe. Ab hier folgten wir wieder den Radweg auf dem Damm Richtung Leipzig bis ca. 200 m vor der Höhe 104,0 ungefähr westlicher Rand von Wahren bogen wir nach Norden ab überquerten die Weiße Elster. Ab jetzt hieß es wieder aufpassen es ging auf öffentlichen Straßen durch Wahren unter der Eisenbahnbrücke 200 m westlich vom HP Leipzig Wahren. Gleich hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke die zweite Straße links ging es weiter nach Norden bis in den Lindenthaler Tannenwald. Der wurde auf schmalen Trail durchquert, ließ sich auch gut mit dem Trekkingbike befahren. Am nördlichen Ende angekommen wandten wir uns gen Westen durch das Gewerbegebiet (Güterfrachtzentrum) bis zur Rad und Fußgängerbrücke über die A14 Richtung Radefeld. Wir folgten den Radweg weiter Richtung Norden durch Radefeld und an der Gerbisdorfer Mühle vorbei. Kurz vor Gerbisdorf, dann der erste und einzigste Ausfall. Mario hatte sich einen Glassplitter in das Hinterrad eingefahren, Reifen platt. Was nun, ohne Flickzeug, Schlauch und Luftpumpe ist es etwas schwierig einen Platten zu beheben. Dank an Axel, der den Mario mit Flickzeug und Luftpumpe ausgeholfen hat. Nun ja, wenn man auf Tour geht, sollte mann zumindestens diese zwei Sachen dabei haben und nicht immer darauf hoffen, dass einem schon geholfen wird. Wenn so was öfter vorkommt, braucht man sich dann nicht zu wundern, dass man das nächste Mal sein Bike nach Hause schieben kann, ich hoffe Mario du hast daraus die Lehren gezogen. Es ging weiter zum Schaufelrad hier ein kurzer Besichtigungshalt mit Verpflegungseinnahme.
Jetzt ging es weiter auf den Rundweg um den Werbeliner See, am Westufer des Schladitzer Sees vorbei bis zum südlichen Ortsausgang von Hayna, hier bogen wir nach Süden ab und folgten der Mittelstraße und den Ostergraben bis zur Brücke über die A14. Nach der Überquerung der A14 ging es auf den Haynaer Weg weiter bis zum nördlichen Ortseingang von Lindenthal. Hier folgten wir der Hauptstraße nach Südwesten, bis wir wieder auf unsere Trasse stießen, die in Richtung Lindenthaler Tannenwald ging. Wir folgten die Trasse zurück bis zur Lupebrücke westlich Hundewasser. Hier wurde die Lupe überquert und ca. 350m hinter der Brücke über eine Wiese nach Westen abgebogen, bis wir auf den Hänicher Weg stießen. Wir folgten diesen Weg nach Süden bis zum Schlobachshof, wo wir erst einmal eine Rast auf der Freiterrasse vom Hubertussaal einlegten. Es gab Radler und lecker Kuchen, die Kuchenstücken waren riesig, die Preise in der Speisekarte auch. 
Nach der Stärkung suchten wir den Mario, der leider verschwunden war, ohne sich zumindestens kurz abzumelden, ich machte mir schon Sorgen, wo er wohl sein könnte. Da er nicht zu sehen war und wir sein Rad auch nicht finden konnten setzten wir die Fahrt fort. Es ging weiter in Richtung Misthaufen, kurz davor biegt ein kleiner Pfad in den Auenwald ab, der auf dem Lupedamm endet. Wir folgten den Radweg auf dem linken Ufer der Lupe und der Nessellacher Linie bis zur Unterführung der A9. Jetzt folgten wir der Salzstraße, in Maßlau fuhren wir weiter nach Westen durch den Auenwald und folgten den Lauf der Alten Lupe bis zum Nordwestufer des Schlossteiches von Schlobachshof Dölkau, hier wurde die Königseiche besichtigt. 
Weiter ging es um den Schlossteich bis nach Dölkau wo wir wieder auf den Radweg Salzstraße stießen, den folgten wir bis Luppenau. Ab Luppenau ging es weiter über Meuschau und Merseburger Schleuse bis zum Bahnhof Merseburg, wo hoffentlich die Radler aus Weißenfels und Droyßig noch ihren Zug geschafft haben.
Das Wetter war auf der gesamten Tour optimal Radler gerecht, die Wegebeschaffenheit war gut und auch mit Trecking oder Fitnessbikes gut zu fahren. Die Tour hat mir Spaß bereitet, es waren ja auch alles nette Biker mit von der Partie. Ich hoffe euch hat es auch gefallen, der Tourguide hat sich nicht verfahren und wenn hat er es sich nicht merken lassen. Allen eine schöne Radlerwoche und hoffentlich sehen wir uns dann wieder bei einer der nächsten Touren.

Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke: 94,12 km
Von Haustür zu Haustür: 100 km (habe extra noch eine Ehrenrunde gedreht um auf die 100 km zu kommen)
Summe der Steigungen: 233 m (Angaben ohne Gewähr nach TOP 50 Version 5) also eine reine Flachstrecke.


----------



## Kasebi (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo Udo1 
Für diese Tour möchte ich dir danken. Auch wenn sie eigentlich keine MTB-Tour war. sie war schön. Ich muß zugeben das ich von der Vielfalt der Landschaft Überrascht war. Das hab ich so nicht erwartet. Ich werde die Tour auf jeden Fall mit meiner Frau Abschnittweise nachfahren. Dann aber in einem gemütlicheren Tempo. Denn da giebt es sicher noch eine Menge mehr zu sehen. Also nochmals Danke. Ein gelungener Tag. Nur eins noch. Wenn das Tempo langsam war
möchte ich mit euch lieber nicht schnell fahren. Denn bis zur A9 war es fast schon ein rennen.
Gruß Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Kasebi,


Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1
> Für diese Tour möchte ich dir danken. Auch wenn sie eigentlich keine MTB-Tour war. sie war schön. Ich muß zugeben das ich von der Vielfalt der Landschaft Überrascht war. Das hab ich so nicht erwartet. Ich werde die Tour auf jeden Fall mit meiner Frau Abschnittweise nachfahren. Dann aber in einem gemütlicheren Tempo. Denn da giebt es sicher noch eine Menge mehr zu sehen. Also nochmals Danke. Ein gelungener Tag. Nur eins noch. Wenn das Tempo langsam war
> möchte ich mit euch lieber nicht schnell fahren. Denn bis zur A9 war es fast schon ein rennen.
> Gruß Kasebi


ich freue mich, dass es Dir gefallen hat. Der erste Abschnitt auf dem Elsterradweg mit Rückenwind hat mich ein wenig verleitet, sonst ist das Tempo moderater.
Im Anhang habe ich mal den Track angehangen, weil Du ja vielleicht noch in diesem Jahr ein GPS bekommst.


----------



## Kasebi (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Udo1
Fahre morgen meine Jenarunde sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Schauer stören nicht aber Dauerregen muß auch nicht sein. Die Ho..... Laß ich allerdings bei Nässe aus. Da kommen auch ein paar HM mehr zusammen. Bei den HM unserer gestriger Tour kommt mein HAC4 allerdings nur auf 125HM. Bei dieser Runde ist das allerdings Uninterressant. Lustig ist nur das ich auf den 9,62Km vom Zeitzer Bahnhof bis nach Hause 97 HM auf dem Tacho hatte.
Gruß Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Kasebi,


Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1
> Fahre morgen meine Jenarunde sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Schauer stören nicht aber Dauerregen muß auch nicht sein. Die Ho..... Laß ich allerdings bei Nässe aus. Da kommen auch ein paar HM mehr zusammen. Bei den HM unserer gestriger Tour kommt mein HAC4 allerdings nur auf 125HM. Bei dieser Runde ist das allerdings Uninterressant. Lustig ist nur das ich auf den 9,62Km vom Zeitzer Bahnhof bis nach Hause 97 HM auf dem Tacho hatte.
> Gruß Kasebi


nach der Nachbereitung des Tracks der Tour zeigt mir meine TOP50 jetzt eine Summe der Steigungen von 146 m an. Die Angaben werden aus der TOP 50 nach den Höhenlinien berechnet, also nicht sehr genau. Deshalb steht immer bei meinen Angaben zur Summe der Steigungen immer "Angaben ohne Gewähr".
Na dann viel Spaß bei Deiner morgigen Tour. Ich werde jetzt erst einmal meinen schleichenden Platten am Hinterrad meines Trekkingrades beseitigen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
für alle Teilnehmer der *Werbeliner See* Tour hier, wie noch nicht angekündigt, das Video von der Tour.

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/MjwMBjJ-Werbeliner-See


----------



## Kasebi (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Udo1
Nachdem mir meine Frau einen Strich durch meine Planung gemacht hat (Anwesenheit zu Hause heute Vormittag erforderlich) hab ich mir dein Video schon angeschaut.Nicht schlecht. Nur eins muß ich feststellen. Irgendwie seh ich immer aus als ob ich schlechte Laune hätte. Ich kann dir aber versichern daß das zu keinem Zeitpunkt so war.
Noch eine Frage habe ich. Was für ein GPS-Gerät hast du eigentlich und welche Software benutzt du? Ich hab da nicht so drauf geachtet.
Gruß Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Axel,


Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1
> Nachdem mir meine Frau einen Strich durch meine Planung gemacht hat (Anwesenheit zu Hause heute Vormittag erforderlich) hab ich mir dein Video schon angeschaut.Nicht schlecht. Nur eins muß ich feststellen. Irgendwie seh ich immer aus als ob ich schlechte Laune hätte. Ich kann dir aber versichern daß das zu keinem Zeitpunkt so war.
> Noch eine Frage habe ich. Was für ein GPS-Gerät hast du eigentlich und welche Software benutzt du? Ich hab da nicht so drauf geachtet.
> Gruß Kasebi


erstens Du siehst grundsätzlich gut gelaunt aus, und wenn mal nicht liegt es an den Lichtverhältnissen.
Also ich habe ein 5 Jahre altes *Geko 201* von Garmin ohne Kartendarstellung. An Software benötigst Du entweder die TOP 50 der Landesvermessungsämter gibt es für jedes Bundesland, oder MagicMaps 1:25.000 gibt es auch für jedes Bundesland, das Kartenmaterial ist aber so alt wie die Braunkohle im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## sibby08 (19. Juli 2008)

Unser ehemaliger Köln, Bonn und Umgebung Member hat heute Geburtstag.







*@Udo1*






Allzeit schöne und Sturzfreie Touren wünsche ich Dir!
Komm mal wieder ins schöne Rheinland, damit Du auch noch mal ein paar Hügel fahren kannst.

Gruß nach Thüringen


----------



## Reinhard1 (19. Juli 2008)

Happy Birthday 
Udo1 Gesundheit und viele schöne Touren , 
wünscht Dir 
Reinhard1


----------



## GTdanni (19. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Udo. 

Ich hoffe wir finden mal wieder Zeit für eine gemeinsame Tour. (im Winter auf jeden Fall) 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kasebi (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Udo1
Nach meiner gestrigen Tour (93Km, 1134Hm-Vornehmlich im Tautenburger Wald und im Zeitzgrund) war ich zu kaputt um die Kiste ein zu schalten. Habe dadurch von deinem gestrigen Tag erst heute erfahren. Ich schließe mich allen Gratulanten an und wünsche Dir alles gute, noch viele Touren, Gesundheit etc.Und hoffe das wir bald mal wieder eine Tour gemeinsam fahren können. 
Gruß Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hier ein kurze Tourbericht von der heutigen Radtour Querfurt-Ziegelrodaer Forst-Schloss Allstedt- Helmeradweg-Ziegelrodaer Forst-Herrmannseck-Querfurt.
Tourguide: Udo @Udo1
Mitfahrer: Andreas @andi65
Es ging um 09:45 Uhr mit der Burgenlandbahn von Merseburg los, in Frankleben stieg der Andreas zu. Querfurt erreichten wir um 10:25 Uhr und nachdem unsere Navis die Satelliten gefunden hatten, ging es auch schon los. Durch Querfurt auf dem Querneradweg, aber am Ortsausgang an einer Gabelung mal nicht auf die Route geschaut und schon ging es links ab statt geradeaus weiter. Da es ja kein zurück gibt sondern nur ein Vorwärts machten wir eben mal einen kleinen Umweg und trafen in Lodersleben wieder auf unsere geplante Route. Es ging dann weiter das Quernetal entlang, am Ende in das Sandtal, an der Zwillingseiche vorbei hoch zum Sandberg.
An der Höhe 276,4 wandten wir uns nach Norden, bis kurz vor den ehemaligen Sonderlandeplatz, hier bogen wir nach Westen ab. An der Höhe 285,6 bogen wir nach Norden ab und folgten der mit MagicMaps geplanten Route weiter. An der Höhe 290,0 verließen wir die breite geschotterte Waldautobahn und verließen uns ganz auf MagicMaps, und wir waren dann auch verlassen. Der Weg der in MagicMaps noch gut befahrbar sein sollte entpuppte sich als ein Weg der zugewachsen war mit Brennnesseln die uns immer daran erinnerten das wir noch lebten, jetzt Stunden später kribbelst bei mir immer noch in den Beinen. Wir erreichten dann doch noch die L219. Als wir aus dem Dickicht kamen erschreckten wir noch ein paar Autoinsassen, die dort gerade eine Pause machten, die schauten uns etwas ungläubig an, nun ja was solls. Weiter ging es durch den Wald nördlich vom Hirschberg bis zum Schloss Allstedt, wo erst einmal eine Pause bei lecker Kuchen und Kaffee eingelegt wurde. 
Nach der Pause runter nach Allstedt, im Wald am Kriegerdenkmal ist eine schöne Abfahrt. Durch Allstedt durch auf den Helmeradweg Richtung Mönchspfiffel/Nicolausrieth. Hier bogen wir wieder nach Osten ab und schlugen uns an der Schweinemast Richtung Schlangental durch. Durchschlagen ist der Richtige Ausdruck, wahrscheinlich benötigen wir für die nächste Tour in diesem Bereich eine Machete zum Weg frei hauen. Dieser Weg hat seit Jahrzehnten sicherlich kein Rad gesehen und er wird auch in Zukunft kein Rad mehr mehr sehen. Jedenfalls wurde der Weg dann etwas besser, Bäume lagen quer, also durch den Wald durchschlagen um wieder auf den Weg zu kommen, Schiebeeinlage hoch zum Schlangentalskopf. Oben angekommen fanden wir einen gut befahrbaren Querweg. Diesen Weg folgten wir über die Höhe 282,7 bis in das Märzenbechertal, so ungefähr die Mitte. Es ging das Märzenbechertal nach Westen weiter bis zum Günthershof, der nur noch als Kulisse für einen Kriegsfilm herhalten kann. Ab dem Güntershof ging es wieder nach Osten in den Ziegelrodaer Forst rein und immer schön bergan. Nach ca. 1000m stießen wir wieder auf eine geschotterte Piste der wir bis zur Hohelinde folgten. Jetzt fuhren wir auf der Avus weiter in Richtung Osten und bogen in Karlsstraße ein. Diese folgten wir bis Hermannseck. Ab Hermannseck folgten wir den Himmelsscheibenweg über Leimbach Richtung Querfurt. 
Es war wieder mal eine herrliche Tour mit schönen Hindernissen, es war eben alles dabei, Brombeerranke Brennnessel und querliegende Bäume, Gras mannshoch mit Dickicht, eben alles, was man so auf einer Tour haben möchte.

Einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke: 62,44 km

Summe der Steigungen: 583 m (Angaben ohne Gewähr nach TOP 50 Version 5)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Reinhard, Peter, Jürgen, Jürgen,

das Video unserer Rudolstadt- Jena Tour findet ihr hier:
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/u484Eai-Rudolstadt-Jena

viel Spaß beim anschauen


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Andi,

ich habe mal den Fahrplan für die geplante Karstwanderwegtour am 27.07.2008 geprüft.
Also wenn es Dir nicht zu früh ist, ab WSF
*Weißenfels *So, 27.07.08
ab *08:05 Gleis *3

Halle(Saale)Hbf So, 27.07.08
an 08:37 Gleis 9
Halle(Saale)Hbf So, 27.07.08
ab 08:50 Gleis 4
Nordhausen So, 27.07.08
an 10:20 Gleis 1

Ab Nordhausen dann mit Rückenwind Richtung Osten.

Länge der Strecke: 65,3 km
Summe der Steigungen: 1550 m nach TOP 50
Fahrzeit: 6,5 Std

Rückfahrt: ca. 18:00 Uhr ab Sangerhausen

Du müsstest dann das SA-Ticket besorgen, ich werde dann in Merseburg um 08:22 Uhr zu steigen.
Weitere Mitfahrer sind recht herzlich eingeladen, ihr müßt dann nur rechtzeitig am Bahnhof sein, bzw Euch anmelden.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6832


----------



## andi65 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Udo,
ich kann dich nur zitieren, das war wieder eine herrliche Tour. An Abwechslung hat es nicht gefehlt, es war wirklich alles dabei und kann deinem Bericht nichts mehr hinzufügen.
Noch mal vielen Dank für den lecker Kuchen und Kaffee.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## andi65 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Udo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> 
> ich habe mal den Fahrplan für die geplante Karstwanderwegtour am 27.07.2008 geprüft.
> Also wenn es Dir nicht zu früh ist, ab WSF
> ...


also 08:05 ist mir nicht zu früh. Da es wieder laut Wetterbericht richtig heiß werden soll, ist es um so besser, frühzeitig loszulegen.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der gestrigen Fläming-Skate Tour.
Es waren mit dabei:
*Udo* @Udo1 aus Merseburg;
*Manfred*, *Erich* und *Harti* aus Merseburg vom hiesigen Radverein;
Aus Weißenfels *Reinhard* @Reinhard1 und *Rainer* vom White-Rock-Tourenteam.



Ab ging es mit dem RE von WSF und anschließend 09:22 Uhr von Merseburg mit SA-Ticket über Halle, Bitterfeld, Lutherstadt Wittenberg bis zur Landesgrenze von Sachsen-Anhalt Bahnhof Klebitz. Hier überrascht mich der Manfred, als er aus den tiefen seines Rucksackes einen Helm hervorholte und mir mitteilte, das er heute zum ersten mal einen Helm bei einer Radtour aufsetzen wird. Ich kann nur sagen Klasse Manfred, am besten immer aufsetzen. 
Dort trafen wir nach drei mal Umsteigen, um 11:41 Uhr ein. Das Umsteigen ab Halle klappte reibungslos, es waren immer Doppelstockeinheiten mit tiefen Einstieg eingesetzt. Da das SA-Ticket nur in Sachsen-Anhalt gültig ist, mussten wir also am letzten Bahnhof in SA aussteigen und noch ca. 14 km vom Haltepunkt Klebitz über Kurzlipsdorf, Blönsdorf, Seehausen, Gölsdorf bis Dennewitz zurücklegen, 
hier der Einstieg in den Fläming-Skate. Wir entschlossen uns den Rundkurs 6 (RK6) entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn zu fahren. Der RK6 hat eine *Länge: *48,620 km. Die *angeschlossenen Orte sind: *
Langenlipsdorf, Körbitz, Welsickendorf, Wiepersdorf, Hohenseefeld, Niebendorf-Heinsdorf, Wahlsdorf, Schlenzer, Fröhden, Hohengörsdorf, wobei Schlenzer das einzige Bergdorf in der Region ist, zumindestens stand das auf dem Ortsschild) mit einer Höhe von 143,3 m ü.NN.
Der Kurs ist hervorragend ausgebaut und hat eine Breite von 3 m und ist mit feinstem Asphalt überzogen! Da wir an einem Wochentag unterwegs waren, gab es auch kaum Verkehr, ideal für unsere zwei 70 jährigen, die sich hier so richtig austoben konnten.
Kurz vor Hohenseefeld musste ich eine Notbremsung vollziehen, weil ein Insekt zw. Brille und Helm gelangt ist und beim abnehmen des Helms auch noch gestochen hat, es war eine Wespe. Ich hatte noch Glück im Unglück es gab keine Schwellung über der linken Augenbraue. In Hohenseefeld erst einmal beim hiesigen Fleischer eine erste Rast eingelegt, das Essen schmeckte lecker.
Nach der Stärkung ging es locker weiter bis nach Fröden zum Abzweig von RK6 zum RK5/und 4 der nach Norden führt. Hier eine kurze Weg-Zeitberechnung (Abfahrt in Klebitz war 18:15 Uhr) durchgeführt. Da wir noch vor der Abfahrt mit der DB noch zumindestens ein Radler trinken wollten entschlossen wir uns den RK6 zu Ende zu fahren und über den Zubringer S9 in Seehausen eine Gaststätte aufzusuchen, wie das aber nun in den Grenzregionen so ist, gab es hier keine Gaststätten mehr. Im vorletzten Ort vor der Grenze zu Sachsen-Anhalt Blönsdorf gab es noch einen Tante Emma-Laden mit  Quelleshop, der such zumindestens Kuchen und Kaffee, sowie Bockwurst mit Radler im Angebot hatte. Also Halt und eine letzte Stärkung vor dem Grenzübertritt zu sich genommen. 
Frisch gestärkt konnten wir die strukturschwache Grenzregion von Brandenburg nach Sachsen-Anhalt passieren, wo uns die einzigste Panne auf der ganzen Tour ereilte. Ortsausgang von Kurzlipsdorf wollte ich wieder Fahrt aufnahmen und habe wahrscheinlich so kräftig in die Pedale getreten, dass eine Speiche auf der Ritzelseite brach. Da es aber nur noch 3 km bis zum Bahnhof waren, konnte die Fahrt fortgesetzt werden. Die Rückfahrt klappte auch wieder, wie die Hinfahrt, hervorragend mit der DB. Mir und ich hoffe doch auch meinen Mitfahrern hat die Tour richtig Spaß gemacht. Es waren wie immer tolle Mitfahrer, ich freue mich schon auf eine der nächsten gemeinsamen Touren.
Strecke:
Alle Rundkurse: 




Länge der Strecke: 101,41 km
Summe der Steigungen: 285 m nach TOP 50 (also eine ausgesprochene Flachstrecke)
Reine Fahrzeit: 4h 18`13``


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo Andi,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> ich habe mal den Fahrplan für die geplante Karstwanderwegtour am 27.07.2008 geprüft.
> Also wenn es Dir nicht zu früh ist, ab WSF
> *Weißenfels *So, 27.07.08
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
für den 29.07.08 10:00 Uhr habe ich mal eine Tour von WSF- Tautenburger Wald ins LMB gestellt.

hier die Streckenführung für die WSF-Tautenburger Wald Tour am 29.07.08. 
Start 10:00 Uhr in WSF Marktplatz.
Streckenführung:
WSF- Untergeißlau- Gröbitz- Lohmühle- Görschen- Pauscha/ Silberberg- Utenbach- Kaynsberg- Schkölen- Grabsdorf- Wetzdorf- Rockau- Tautenburger Wald- Poxdorfer Höhe- Graitschen- Jägertal- Tautenburger Wald- Sternwarte- Dorndorf- Dornburg- Hirschroda- Eckelstädt- Bad Sulza. 
Zurück nach WSF mit DB.

Strecke kann jederzeit verkürzt werden.


Länge der Strecke: 73,9 km
Summe der Steigungen: 1268 m nach TOP 50 


Hier geht es zur Anmeldung: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6848

Im Anhang das Overlay.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
habe heute mal eine kleine Aufwärmrunde mit 
Reinhard @Reinhard1 und Rainer vom White-Rock-Tourenteam WSF, sowie teilweise mit dem Jürgen aus WSF gedreht. 
Start war in WSF Marktplatz. Es ging dann über Goseck- Großjena und Kleinjena hoch nach Großwilsdorf- durch das ehemalige Sperrgebiet mit schönen Trails nach Balgstedt und dann zum Bodelschwinghdenkmal und Sühnekreuz in die Neue Göhle. Hier folgten wir den Göhlerundweg bis Banderoda, wo es anschließend hoch zur Müchehöhe ging. Manfred aus Merseburg hat mir heute früh noch den Tipp gegeben, das man von der Müchehöhe das Völkerschlachtdenkmal in Leipzig sehen kann. Danke Manfred für den Tipp wir konnten es sehen. Am Südfeldsee war dann die Tour beendet. Auf dem Rückweg traf ich noch meinen 2,5 Jahre alten Enkel mit seinem Laufrad, er war nicht mehr so richtig motiviert, als er aber den Opa mit dem Bike sah, war die Motivation wieder voll da und wir fuhren noch einige kleine Runden, sodass ich am Ende immerhin noch 89,7 km auf der Uhr hatte.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> .....
> Video folgt


hier wie versprochen das Video zur Tour.
http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080724/videos


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust am Donnerstag, den 31.07. zu einer kurzen lockeren Tour zum *Kyffhäuserdenkmal*, eine echte Thüringer Bratwurst essen und dann sofort zurück.
Keine Bange es sind nur lockere 160 km.

Start Merseburg, Ortsausgang Richtung Bad Lauchstädt ehemals FOX-Markt.
Abfahrt 06:00 Uhr

Falls noch wer aus Weißenfels mit möchte, bitte posten oder anrufen, dann wäre der Treffpunkt 06:22 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg.
Also, Erich und Harti vom Merseburger Radverein, haben bis jetzt schon ihre Mitfahrbereitschaft signalisiert.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6867


----------



## Udo1 (26. Juli 2008)

*Hallo Reinhard und Peter,*
hier der Tourvorschlag für den 05.08.08
*Schloß Allstedt!*
Strecke:
Mit der Burgenlandbahn bis Querfurt- Querneradweg-Lodersleben- Ziegelrodaer Forst- Sandtalgraben-Hirschberg- Schloß Allstedt- L1218 Mönchspfiffel- Schlangental- südwestlich Beerberg- Der Grund- Hohelinde- Karlstraße- Hermannseck- Wanderweg Leimbach- Schloß Querfurt- Bahnhof Querfurt
*Länge: 50,22 km*
*Summe der Steigungen: 531,6 m*
*ca. 4h 30` in Bewegung*

Abfahrt der Burgenbahn ab Frankleben *09:53* Uhr
Rückfahrt ab Querfurt: 16:31 Uhr
Treffpunkt Frankleben Bahnhof!

Und hier ein Video von der gleichen Tour die ich mit Andreas @Andi65 am 20.07. gefahren bin. Viel Spaß beim ansehen.
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/on6XrP1-Querfurt-Allstedt

hier gehts zur Anmeldung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6791


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
und hier der kurze Tourbericht von der gestrigen Karstwanderwegtour. Nordhausen- Sangerhausen war geplant.
Es waren mit dabei:
*Udo @Udo1*
*Andreas Andi65*
*Andreas @ohmtroll*
Eigentlich wollten noch einige mitfahren, die aber dann doch noch verhindert waren. Andi 65 und ich fuhren dann mit der DB ganz entspannt zum Ausgangspunkt Nordhausen, wo wir mit ein paar Minuten Verspätung in den Bahnhof rollten. Überraschender Weise stieß hier Andreas @ohmtroll zu uns. Wir waren froh, das er die Strecke schon mal gefahren war. Ich und Andi kannte die Strecke nur vom GPS-Track her. Kurz nach dem Bahnhof ging es zum Einstieg schon mal die ca. 200m Kinderwagenrampen an einigen Treppen hoch und dann weiter bis ca. 1 km Ortsausgang Petersdorf, hier kreuzte der Karstwanderweg, den wir dann folgten. Die Ausschilderung war ausreichend. Das Wetter spielte mit, immer so an die 34°C, wobei im Wald war es eigentlich angenehm erfrischend. Die ersten Meter konnte man gut vorankommen, dann wurde es schon etwas heftiger, der Anstieg hoch zur Kalkhütte hatte es ganz schön in sich. Kurz vor Kalkhhütte war der Weg durch Forstarbeiten ordentlich zerwühlt, waren aber nur ca. 400 m. Von Kalkhütte ging es dann durch herrlichen Mischwald auf schönen Trails bis zur Heimkehle nach Uftrungen. Kurz vor der Heimkehle war der Trail nicht so prickelnd, abgerundete Eisenstufen mit Rohrenden die aus dem Boden ragten, da schob ich lieber. In der Heimkehle haben wir dann unser Flüssigkeitsdefizit wieder ausgleichten.
Weiter ging es Richtung Periodischer See/ Bauerngraben
auf wunderschönen Anstiegen und Trails bis kurz vor Questenberg. Hier entschlossen wir uns in Anbetracht der sehr hohen Temperaturen die Tour etwas zu verkürzen und zum Bahnhof Bennungen zu fahren. Im dortigen Gasthaus wurde erst einmal ein zwei große Radler gezischt, ich glaube die kamen bei mir gar nicht unten an. 
Hier verabschiedeten wir uns von Andreas @ohmtroll, der die Heimreise bis Nordhausen auf dem Radweg vollzog, wir wollten mit der Bahn fahren die fuhr aber, wie wir nach nochmaligen Studiums des Fahrplanes mit Bedauern feststellen mussten, doch eine Stund später fuhr. Also rauf aufs Rad und bis zum nächsten Bahnhof nach Wallhausen.
Der Karstwanderweg ist eine sehr landschaftlich sehr schöne Strecke, die ich auf jedenfall noch einmal Fahren werde, dann aber nicht mit einem abgefahrenen Hinterreifen. 
Mein Dank an meine Co-Guides Andreas @andi65 und Andreas @ohmtroll für die schöne Tour, besonders Ohmtroll mein Dank, der immer auf den Höhen auf uns gewartet hat.
Euch allen eine schöne Woche.

Die Strecke war zwar nur 38,839 km lang hatte aber dafür ordentliche kurze knackige Anstiege. Die Summe der Steigungen betrug 688 m.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Reinhard, Manfred,
hier wie versprochen das Video von der Fläming-Skate Tour RK6.

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/97vHv3i-Flaeming-Skate-Tour


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Juli 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Die Strecke war zwar nur 38,839 km lang hatte aber dafür ordentliche kurze knackige Anstiege. Die Summe der Steigungen betrug 688 m.[/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> Video hier: http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080727/videos



Prima Video 
Vielen Dank zurück an Udo und Andi für die freundliche Aufnahme, Begleitung und prima satellitengestützte Führung! Da ich sonst ohne GPS unterwegs bin, kann ich nur sagen: so ein fertiger track ist zur Orientierung echt praktisch. 
Die Temperaturen waren ja nicht gerade leistungsförderlich, da ist ständiges Nachtrinken angesagt. Wenn ich alles zusammenrechne, habe ich am Sonntag summasummarum fast 7 Liter Flüssigkeit zu mir genommen 

Da ist jedes schattige Plätzchen wertvoll:






Der aperiodische See war für mich das Natur-Highlight des Tages:












Irgendwie musste ich trotz der Hitze noch nach Nordhausen zurück.
Also hab ich dann zwar doch nicht den Radweg, sondern Feldwege benutzt an Helme, Stausee und Kiesgruben entlang... 30km extra dazu ... bis NDH.
Ich kann nur sagen: jede Menge Badegelegenheiten mit entsprechenden Nixen usw... alle ausgelassen... 

Also bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour wenn's wieder passt!


----------



## andi65 (29. Juli 2008)

Die Karstwanderweg-Tour hatte Udo wieder prima geplant.

Klasse waren vor allem, bei dem etwas zu kaiserlichem Wetter, die Boxenstopps in den Schänken um wieder Flüssigkeit nachzutanken.
Nur gut, dass ich zwei nette Begleiter hatte die immer auf mich warteten.
Landschaftlich ist die Tour ein echter Knaller und sehr zu empfehlen, leider bei den vorherrschenden Temperaturen sehr anstrengend (jedenfalls für mich) . Vom aperiodische See hatte ich bis dahin noch nichts gehört. Man kann sich eigentlich kaum vorstellen, dass der See mal vorhanden ist und mal nicht. Wir sind ja nicht an der Nordsee wo es Ebbe und Flut gibt.

@Ohmtroll 
Nette Mitstreiter sind uns immer willkommen. War schön, dass du mitgekommen bist, so mussten wir uns nicht wieder allein durch den Wald kämpfen. Noch mal danke für den kleinen Snack zwischendurch, hatte meine Bananen leider auf dem Küchentisch vergessen.
Die 30Km bis NDH hätte ich nicht mehr hinbekommen, jedenfalls nicht ohne mal ins kühle nass zu springen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
war heute mit der Rentnergang aus WSF unterwegs.
Weißenfels _Tautenburger Wald- Dornburg- Naumburg.
War eine Super Geile Tour, das mal schon vorweg.
Tourbericht, Bilder und Video werden morgen nachgereicht, jetzt habe ich erst einmal Durst .
Bis Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Udo
Irgendwie ungerecht das du in einem meiner lieblings Reviere unterwegs bist und ich nur wenige Km weiter an meiner Maschine schwitzen muß. Zu meiner Sonntäglichen Tour wollte ich dir nur sagen das ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt ans Limmit gegangen bin. Weder technisch noch konditionell. Die Durchhänger waren eher moralischer Natur. Es ist schon gewaltig wenn du von einem Aussichtspunkt über die Stadt blickst und du weißt da drüben will ich noch hin, oder da war ich heute schon.Außerdem konnte ich doch nicht mein ganzes Pulver verschießen. Schließlich will ich kommendes Wochenende den EBC fahren. Na Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. 
Gruß Axel


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
und hier der Tourbericht von der gestrigen Tour Weißenfels- Tautenburger Wald- Dornburg- Saaleradweg- Naumburg.
Es waren dabei:
*Udo @Udo1* als Tourguide;
*Reinhard @Reinhard1* vom White Rock Tourenteam Weißenfels;
*Rainer* White Rock Tourenteam Weißenfels;
und *Peter* aus Weißenfels.
Start war 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz WSF. Mein Ziel war es so wenig wie nur möglich öffentliche Straßen bis nach Dornburg zu benutzen. Es ging gleich weiter über Langendorf und die Alte Salzstraße Richtung Gröbitz. Hier weiter über Lohmühle und Görschen auf verschlungenen Pfaden bis nach Pauscha, weiter über den Silberberg bis Kaynsberg.
Bis hierher kaum Asphalt nur Wiesen und Feldwege, die noch gut befahrbar waren. Ab Kaynsberg bewegten wir uns auf Schkölen zu, hier erst einmal Auftanken unserer Wasserflaschen, beim dortigen Getränkestützpunkt. 
Von Schkölen ging es auf einer Nebenstraße nach Grabsdorf. Hinter Grabsdorf über die Höhe 303,1, dann nach einigen 100 Metern Weg zu Ende, aber eine Traktorspur im Getreidefeld, dieser gefolgt bis zu den Windkraftanlagen, dort haben wir wieder einen passablen Weg vorgefunden, den wir dann bis Wetzdorf folgten. Bis hierher fast nur auf der Platte unterbrochen durch einige Taldurchfahrten. Die Sonne meinte es natürlich gut mit uns, sie brannte unaufhaltsam auf unsere Helme hernieder. In Wetzdorf beide Gaststätten genau an diesem Tag geschlossen, also weiter Richtung Rockau und dann hinein in den Tautenburger Wald bis zur Wegespinne. 
Von hier ging es genau nach Westen durch den Tautenburger Wald bis zum Wanderweg blauer Balken/ Dornburger Rundweg, an der Hohen Lehde erst einmal ein Halt eingelegt und den herrlichen Blick in des Saaletal genossen. 
Wir folgten dann den Wanderweg blauer Balken bis Dornburg, hier erst einmal in der einzigen Kneipe hinter der Brücke ein Radler gezischt, einfach herrlich nach dieser Tour. Wir entschlossen uns dann nicht mehr hoch zu den Dornburger Schlössern und weiter nach Bad Sulza zu fahren, sondern entschieden und für die leichtere Route durch das Saaletal bis nach Naumburg, wo ich dann mit Reinhard in den Zug stiegen und Peter und Rainer es noch mal wissen wollten und bis WSF durchrollten, sie werden dann wohl gute 100 km auf der Uhr gehabt haben.
Die Tour war anstrengend mit wenig Asphalt bis Dornburg, die Hitze war mörderisch, der Wasserverbrauch enorm, die Aussichten einfach herrlich.
Insgesamt hatte ich dann 89,64 km auf dem Tacho mit einer Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 14,81 km/h.

Im Anhang die Strecke als OVL- Datei.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von unserer heutigen Tour. Wir waren, wie schon angekündigt, schnell mal von Merseburg zum Kyffhäuser eine echte Thüringer Bratwurst essen gefahren.
Wir das waren:
Udo @Udo1 Tourguide;
Erich und Harti vom Merseburger Radverein.
Start war 06:00 Uhr bei einem herrlichen Sonnenaufgang, 
diesmal Ich mit Trekkingrad, da meine Mitfahrer keine MTB-Fahrer sind, habe ich mich aus Solidarität auch auf mein Trekkingrad gesetzt. Die Strecke wurde am Vortag Trekkingrad gerecht ausgearbeitet und auf das Geko 201 geladen. Am Treffpunkt bemerkte ich, dass mein Navi noch auf dem Schreibtisch liegt. Nun ja machte aber nichts, denn ich hatte einschlägige 38 Jahre Erfahrung im Umgang mit Top-Karten gesammelt und hatte auch noch eine Armbanduhr mit Zeigern um und die Karte war in der Tasche verstaut, was sollte da noch schiefgehen. Die Tour führte über Wünsch- Langeneichstädt- Barnstädt- Niederschmon und Oberschmon zum Hermannseck in den Ziegelrodarer Forst. Ab hier die Friedrichstraße und die Avus entlang östlich an Landgrafroda vorbei. Dann den Triftweg runter nach Mönchpfiffel, hier den Arternweg bis Artern. Am westlichen Stadtrand von Artern führt ein ausgebauter Radweg bis Ichstedt. Ab Ichstedt am Fuße des Kyffhäusers führt ebenfalls ein ausgebauter Radweg bis nach Tilleda, diesen folgten wir bis zum Einstieg in den Rennweg. 
Es ging dann den Rennweg hoch bis zum Ententeich, hier wurde die Straße benutzt. Ich hatte teilweise Befürchtungen, dass die Autofahrer uns beim überholen noch das Hinterrad abfahren, so dicht wurden wir überholt. Dann die Zufahrtsstraße zum Denkmal und jetzt die Bratwurst die Echte. Nichts da mit echter Thüringer Rostbratwurst am Kyffhäuser, die Grills alle nicht an. Also keine Echte gegessen, im Burghof gab es nur Bratwurst mit Kartoffelsalat, die schmeckte aber nach alles anderen, als nach einer echten Thüringer Rostbratwurst, alles so labbrig igittegit. 
Die Grills werden erst am Nachmittag angeworfen wurde uns dann auf Nachfrage erzählt. Also bei nächsten Versuch starte ich erst gegen 10:00 Uhr und nehme für die Rücktour meine Nightpro und eine Ersatzstecklampe für mein MTB mit. Also nach dem Essen zurück runter in den Grund und über Tilleda auf den Harzvorlandweg bis nach Oberröblingen. Ab hier den Radweg nach Allstedt entlang und den Wanderweg weiter der Richtung Winkel führt. Die Straße der Romanik wurde in Höhe Einfahrt Sägewerk überquert. Dann die ehemalige Ringstraße um den Flugplatz bis zur Zwillingseiche und den Querneradweg weiter über Lodersleben bis Querfurt. Hier folgten wir den Himmelsscheiben weg bis Obhausen. Wo wir dann aber nach Osten abbogen, um einen Wirtschaftsweg bis Schafstädt weiter zu fahren. In Schafstädt den Radweg über Großgräfendorf, Bad Lauchstädt und Milzau bis nach Merseburg.
Das Wetter war O.K., vielleicht ein wenig zu warm. Meine Mitfahrer waren Top fit. Trotz vergessenen Navi nicht verfahren, wäre auch schlimm gewesen.
Insgesamt hatten wir die 168 km in 9h 34`gestrampelt. Die Summe der Steigungen waren 1144 m (Angaben ohne Gewähr nach TOP 50). Eigentlich wollte ich ja noch die 200 km vollmachen, aber der Hunger war stärker, als der Wille.
Dank an meine Mitfahrer für die hervorragende Begleitung, bis zur nächsten Tour.

Das Video gibt es morgen. 

Im Anhang die Strecke als OVL- Datei.


----------



## Udo1 (1. August 2008)

Hallo,
hier, wie schon angekündigt, das Video der Merseburg-Kyffhäuser Tour.

http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080731/videos


----------



## Udo1 (3. August 2008)

Hallo,
habe heute mal eine kleine schnelle Runde um den Geiseltalsee genmacht, um meine 8000 km für dieses Jahr voll zu machen.
War schon ca. 4 - 5 Wochen nicht mehr um den See gefahren. Die beiden Seen, Frankleben und Mücheln sind jetzt mit einander verbunden.


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2008)

Hallo,
wie schon unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4976756&postcount=372 angekÃ¼ndigt, wurde heute die Tour *Querfurt- Ziegelrodaer Forst- Schloss Allstedt- Hermannseck- Querfurt* durchgefÃ¼hrt.
Es waren dabei:
*Udo @Udo1* Tourguide;
*JÃ¼rgen 1* aus WeiÃenfels;
*JÃ¼rgen* vom White Rock Tourenteam aus WeiÃenfels;
*Reinhard @Reinhard1* vom White Rock Tourenteam aus WeiÃenfels;
*Peter* aus WeiÃenfels und
*Uwe* vom White Rock Tourenteam aus WeiÃenfels;
PÃ¼nktlich um 09:53 Uhr standen JÃ¼rgen, Reinhard und Uwe in Frankleben auf dem Bahnhof, um gemeinsam mit mir nach Querfurt zu fahren. In Querfurt erwarteten uns schon Peter und JÃ¼rgen1. Start war um 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof Querfurt. Es ging sofort zur Querne, wo wir den Querneweg bis Lodersleben Schloss folgten. Am Schloss kurze Rast und dann weiter an der Querne entlang. Kurz hinter der Quelle âRoter Bornâ bekam Uwe erst einmal einen Ast in das Schaltwerk. Der Schaltbowdenzug wurde aus der HÃ¼lle ausgerissen, aber zum GlÃ¼ck nicht abgerissen. 
Hier der Dank an unserer beiden Senioren Peter und JÃ¼rgen1, die sich sofort ans Werk machten und die Reparatur professionell, ein Zweiradmechaniker hÃ¤tte es nicht besser gekonnt, durchfÃ¼hrten. Mithilfe eines Kabelbinders, vom Tourguide gesponsert, wurde die Panne abgeschlossen, das Schaltwerk noch mit Muskelkraft durch Uwe gerichtet und nach ca. 20 Minuten konnte die Fahrt entspannt fortgesetzt werden. Es ging dann weiter auf breiter Waldautobahn am Sandborn vorbei durch das Sandtal bis zur Zwillingseiche, hier kurzer Naturdenkmalbesichtigungshalt, welch ein Wort. Ab hier folgten wir der Leipziger StraÃe bis zum Abzweig auf die FriedrichstraÃe. Wir bogen aber nach rechts ab Richtung Sandtalsteich, den wir links liegen lieÃen. 
An der SchutzhÃ¼tte mit Grillplatz wandten wir uns wieder nach links, um weiter Richtung Westen auf der ehemaligen RingstraÃe des Flugplatzes weiter zu fahren. Am Punkt 287,5 passierten wir die StraÃe Allstedt- Querfurt und fuhren weiter westwÃ¤rts auf einen schÃ¶nen Downhill bis ungefÃ¤hr nÃ¶rdlich Hirschberg, ab hier folgten wir den Wanderweg âgrÃ¼ner Kreisâ bis zum Schloss Allstedt. Im Schloss dann einen wohlverdienten Kaffee mit Kuchen 
und schon ging es weiter am Kriegerdenkmal hoch und auf den dortigen Downhill parallel zur StraÃe hinunter nach Allstedt. Weiter am Allstedter Teich bis zum Einstieg in den Helmeradweg. Den folgten wir dann bis MÃ¶nchspfiffel/Nicolausrieth. Nach erreichen der Ortschaft ging es wieder Richtung Osten den Ziegelrodaer Forst hoch. Am Anfang ging es noch locker und leicht, dann wurde es zunehmend interessanter, was die Steigung anging und oben angekommen erst einmal eine ganz kleine Auszeit. 
Nach der Zunahme von FlÃ¼ssigkeit habe ich mich dann entschlossen ein weinig von der Tour abzuweichen, waren nur ca. 3 km weniger. Es ging dann weiter auf den Wanderweg âWinkel-Landgrafrodaâ bis zum Abzweig MÃ¤rzenbechertalweg Richtung Osten an den Kriegsbirken vorbei bis zur FriedrichstraÃe. Wir folgten der FriedrichstraÃe bis zur EinmÃ¼ndung in die KarlsstraÃe am Wasserwerk. Dann weiter der KarlsstraÃe bis zum Hermannseck. Ab hier ging es weiter auf dem Himmelsscheibenweg bis nach Querfurt. In der dortigen Eisdiele noch einmal Kaffee und Kuchen dem KÃ¶rper zugefÃ¼hrt, 
danach wurde die Tour beendet.
Alles in allem war es eine landschaftlich schÃ¶ne und auch im zweiten Abschnitt anspruchsvolle Tour. Von der Strecke war alles dabei, Trails, Waldautobahnen schÃ¶ne Wanderwege, Downhills in Uphills, eben von allen etwas. Meine Mitfahrer sind mir ordentlich gefolgt, gar keine Frage bei der reiferen Jugend klappt das wieder. AuÃer der kleinen Panne am Anfang gab es keine weiteren AusfÃ¤lle. Es wurde sich nicht verfahren und wenn doch hÃ¤tte es keiner bemerkt, denn wo der Tourguide hinfÃ¤hrt, muss es immer richtig sein. Dank an meine Mitfahrer, es hat mir SpaÃ gemacht mit Euch zu fahren. 
_(Die Strecke)_
LÃ¤nge der Strecke: 56,5 km;
Summe der Steigungen: 697 m (nach TOP50 Angaben ohne GewÃ¤hr)

Ich freue mich schon auf die nÃ¤chste Tour am kommenden Dienstag, die @ Reinhard1 aus WeiÃenfels im alten Landkreis WSF fÃ¼hren wird.


Das Video kommt spÃ¤ter, Ã¶fter mal hier reinschauen:


----------



## Udo1 (7. August 2008)

Hallo,
am Dienstag Abend beschlossen der *Manfred*, *Harti* und *Erich* vom Merseburger Radverein und *ich*, dass wie am Mittwoch, also gestern, schnell mal die legendäre *Steile Wand von Meerane* bezwingen wollen. Für diejenigen, die nicht wissen sollten, was gemeint ist, weil sie erst kurz vor oder nach der Vereinigung geboren wurden nachfolgend ein kurzes Info. Diese Wand war der Schrecken aller Friedensfahrer und der damalige Sportreporter Heinz Florian Oertel kommentierte emotional, wenn die Giganten der Landstraße in Meerane um die Ecke bogen und mitten in der Stadt einmal diese Wand vor sich sahen, noch dazu mit hervorragenden Kopfsteinpflaster versehen. Der Anblick trifft die Rennfahrer wie ein Hammerschlag. Wenn das Peloton im Zentrum der sächsischen Stadt um die Ecke biegt, türmt sich wie eine Mauer zwischen den Häuserzeilen die «steile Wand»: Ein Höhenunterschied von 32,6 Meter auf einer Länge von 360 Metern 12%. Eigentlich lächelt man heute über so eine Steigung, aber 1957 drohte sogar der Russe Wiktor Kapitonow vom Rad zu kippen.
Start war um 07:30 Uhr in Merseburg beim Manfred. 
Die erste Etappe führte uns von Merseburg auf über Leuna und Großkorbetha an die Saale, wo wir an der Saale entlang bis Weißenfels zum Bahnhof fuhren. In Weißenfels dann mit SA-Ticket nach Zeitz und weiter nach Gera. Ab hier Weg Richtung Ronneburg suchen, was Dank der guten Ausschilderung nicht so einfach war. Trotzdem den Einstieg auf den Radweg Gera- Ronneburg nach einigen Irrläufen gefunden und durch herrliche Täler bis Ronneburg am BUGA- Gelände entlang geradelt. 
Durch Ronneburg durch Richtung B7 und ca. 2 km auf dem Radweg neben der B7 weiter gefahren. Dann auf Nebenstraße über Stolzenberg und Posterstein bis zur Rothmühle. Hier wurde die A4 unterquert und es ging durch einen herrlichen Wald bis nach Nöbdenitz zur 1000 jährigen Eiche, ist schon ein mächtiger Baum der zur Stabilität mit einem Eisenring zusammengehalten wird. 
Sie wird im Guinnessbuch der Rekorde als älteste Stieleiche Europas geführt. Schon im Jahre 1598 wird erwähnt, dass die Eiche hohl ist. Von dort ging es dann auf Nebenstraßen und Radwegen weiter über Lohma, Selka, Weißbach, Brandrübel bis Heyersdorf. Hier fuhren wir auf dem ausgewiesenen Radweg nach Osten, diesmal schön bergab auf Straßen die noch kein Bitumen nach der Vereinigung gesehen hatten bis Ponitz. Ortsausgang Ponitz noch einmal eine schöne Steigung und dann war Meerane in Sichtweite. Der Tourguide Manfred führte uns sicher durch die Stadt bis zur Steilen Wand von Meerane. Ist schon imposant diese Straße inmitten des Häusermeeres. 
Hier nahmen wir die Startaufstellung ein und folgten den Spuren der Giganten der Landstraße die Wand hoch. 
Nach der wohlverdienten Mittagspause beim Italiener 
ging es wieder zurück nach Ponitz, um den Lauf der Pleiße bis Altenburg zu folgen. Nachdem wir uns durch Zschöpel die Höhe hinauf gearbeitet hatten, dagegen war die Steile Wand mit ihren 12% ein Klacks, ereilte unserem Tourguide die Pannenhexe, die Luft aus dem Vorderradreifen entwich unaufhaltsam.
Nach der Reparatur ging es weiter über Nischka, Taupadel, Bornshain, Maltis, Zürchau nach Lehndorf. Hier hielt ein hilfsbereiter Schrankenwärter wegen uns noch einmal kurz die Schranken bei der Abwärtsbewegung an um uns noch schnell durchzulassen. Wir folgten dann der B93 nach Mockern um dann ab Mockern wieder auf den Radweg bis Altenburg zu fahren. Die Suche nach dem Bahnhof gestaltete sich anfangs etwas zäh. Aber dank der Hilfe der Altenburger Skatspieler erreichten wir unseren Zug 5 Minuten vor Abfahrt, dank der perfekten Weg- Zeitberechnung des Tourguides. 
Immerhin betrug die Strecke von Gera bis Altenburg 74,3 km und die Summe der Steigungen waren immerhin noch 823 m.
Dank an den Tourguide für die hervorragende Führung und Orientierung in unbekannten Gelände. Die Strecke führte durch landschaftlich sehr schöne Abschnitte. 

Das Video kommt später, öfter mal hier reinschauen:


----------



## Udo1 (10. August 2008)

Hallo Reinhard1, Peter, Jürgen, Manfred,

wie versprochen die Tourvideos von der "Schloss Allstedt- Tour und der
Tour "Steile Wand von Meerane" findet ihr hier:

Tour Querfurt- Schloss Allstedt: 
http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080805/videos

Tour Gera- Steile Wand von Meerane- Altenburg:
http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080806/videos


----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2008)

Hallo, 
war heute mit dem White-Rock-Tourenteam unterwegs.
*@Reinhard1* aus Weißenfels vom o.g. Team hatte in Fahrgemeinschaften zu einer Tour *Rund um Weißenfels* eingeladen.
Start war 09:30 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in Weißenfels.
Das bedeutete für mich bei ordentlichen Gegenwind von Merseburg bis Weißenfels schon Start in Merseburg um 08:00 Uhr. Heute habe ich wahrscheinlich die optimalste Strecke von meiner Haustür zum Marktplatz gefunden, 21,5 km. Ich glaube weniger geht nun nicht mehr. Bei diesem starken Wind heute Morgen benötigte ich 1h und 09`bis zum Startpunkt. Ich dachte ich bin der Erste, aber weit gefehlt, der *Tourguide, @Reinhard1*, war schon anwesend.
Nach und nach gesellten sich die anderen Mitfahrer, die da waren,
*Jürgen* vom White-Rock-Tourenteam Weißenfels;
*Thomas* vom White-Rock-Tourenteam Weißenfels;
*Uwe *vom White-Rock-Tourenteam Weißenfels;
dazu.
Nach einer kurzen Einweisung in die Strecke durch den Guide ging es los. 
Erst einmal Richtung Osten die Leipziger Straße lang bis zur B91, die wurde überquert, weiter bis Borau und Kleben. Hinter Kleben über die A9 bis Nellschütz. Von Nellschütz zum Badesee nach Granschütz, hier folgten wir teilweise der offiziellen Rennstrecke des White-Rock-Raceteams um den See. Von Granschütz auf dem Radweg bis nach Taucha, weiter entlang der Rippach bis Webau. Von Webau an der Geudenmühle vorbei nach Wählitz und ab dort auf Feld und Wiesenweg bis nach Hohenmölsen Krkhs. Ab hier auf dem Rippachradweg weiter über Zembschen, Keutschen bis Gröben. 
Zwischdurch schnell eine kurze Rast.
Hier verließen wir den Radweg um nach Süden auf einer alten Straße die sich dann in einen Feldweg verwandelte weiter zufahren. Kurz vor Deuben befinden sich zwei geflutete Tagebaurestlöcher, wo wir am westlichen See einen herrlichen Trail am Ostufer folgten, der sich am Ende durch mannshohes Schilf schlängelte. 
Am Südufer hieß es dann Räder Schulter und eine behelfsmäßige Treppe im Hochklettern. Wir erreichten dann die L197, die wir in Richtung Teuchern folgten. Ungefähr 1200 m vor Teuchern bogen wir nach Norden auf eine Höhe ab (ehemals Sandgruben) und folgten den dortigen Wald und Wiesenweg bis zur Kirche Teuchern. In Teuchern kurze Rast für einen Kaffee und schon ging es weiter nordwärts durch Teuchern auf Feldweg bis nach Obernessa. Ab hier auf Radweg bis Unternessa bis zur B91. Wir folgten dann auf dem Wirtschaftsweg, der sich neben der B91 befindet bis zur A9. Hier weiter durch das Gewerbegebiet an der A9 unter der A9 und über der B91 nach Weißenfels bis in Höhe der Kaserne. Am südlichen Kasernenzaun ging es weiter bis zur B176, um dann beim Thomas noch ein Tourabschlussbier zu trinken. 
Danke Thomas es hat nach der Tour hervorragend geschmeckt. Danach begab ich mich auf die Rücktour nach Merseburg, bis Weißenfels Nord begleitete mich noch der Uwe. Jetzt hatte ich endlich für die Heimreise ordentlichen Rückenwind. In Merseburg West traf ich noch einen kleinen zukünftigen Biker (meinen Enkel), den ich schnell noch ein wenig motivierte mit mir weiter zufahren. Er hatte echt keine Lust mehr, wie mir seine Mutti erzählte. Also noch ein paar Runden mit ihm gedreht, ist natürlich was anders, wenn der Opa mit dem großen Rad mitfährt.
Zum Schluss hatte ich von Haustür zu Haustür immerhin 102 km auf dem Tacho, eine gute letzte Vorbereitung für die am Sonnabend stattfindende Brockentour vom Weißenfels bis nach Rodishain, dort Ende der 1. Etappe.

Länge der Tour: *ca. 52 km* 
Summer der Steigungen: *426 m* (nach TOP50, Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr)

Video folgt.

Im Anhang die OVL-Datei der Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinhard1 (13. August 2008)

Hallo, Ihr Mitfahrer von heute ,
Ich bedanke mich für die heutige Tour.
Ihr ward super Mitfahrer,
besonderen Dank an Udo1 ,der mir das Schreiben des Tourenberichts schon abgenommen hat.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2008)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo, Ihr Mitfahrer von heute ,
> Ich bedanke mich für die heutige Tour.
> Ihr ward super Mitfahrer,
> besonderen Dank an Udo1 ,der mir das Schreiben des Tourenberichts schon abgenommen hat.
> Gruß Reinhard1


 
Mach ich doch gerne Reinhard, war wirklich eine super tolle Tour die Du ausgesucht hast.


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2008)

*Hallo am 19.08.2008,*
*Tour Eisleben- Europaweg 11 (E11) über Wippra zur "Burg Falkenstein" im Selketal- Gartenhaus- Aschersleben.*

Termin: *19.08.2008*
Start: Bahnhof Eisleben Vorplatz
Startzeit: *11:05 Uhr*
Hinfahrt mit DB ab Weißenfels 09:05 Uhr 
Merseburg ab: 09:23 Uhr
Halle ab: 10:21 Uhr
Ankunft in Eisleben 11:03 Uhr

Rückfahrt ab Aschersleben mit DB: 
17:19 Uhr      Ankunft in Weißenfels 18:23 Uhr
oder 
17:39 Uhr      Ankunft in Weißenfels 19:52 Uhr
oder
19:18 Uhr      Ankunft in Weißenfels 20:52 Uhr

Fahrt mit SA-Ticket.

*Strecke:*
Europaweg E11 über- Bahnhof Eisleben-Kassler Straße- Mühlweg-Grüner Weg- Hergisdorf- Kliebigstraße westwärts- Annarode- weiter E11- Wippra westlich Schlossberg- Popperode- Braunschwenda- Steinbrücken- Molmerswende- Leinemühle- Pansfelde- Großer Schwendeberg- Burg Falkenstein- Gartenhaus- Degenershausen- Friedrichshohenberg- Burggrund- Konradsburg- Endorf- Westdorf- Aschersleben.

*Länge der Strecke und Summe der Steigungen:* 

Ca. 60 km und ca. 972 m Steigungen

Hier geht es zur Anmeldung : 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6974


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2008)

Hallo,
Rad ist geputzt, Kette geölt, Rucksack gepackt, Karte verstaut und GPS mit frischen Akkus versehen. Ich bin vorbereitet für die morgige 
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]statt findende* 11. Brockensturm 2008 Tour *des White Rock Touren Teams WSF. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Start ist morgen um 08:00 Uhr in Weißenfels Marktplatz. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Es wird wieder 2 Gruppen geben.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Sportliche Gruppe:* ca. 120 km bis Wolfsmühle (Uichteritz-Luftschiff-[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Alte Göhle-Freyburg-Unstrutradwanderweg-Nebra-Ziegelrodaer Forst-Allstedt-Sangerhausen (Butterberg)-Uftrungen-Rottleberode-Wolfsmühle) und die[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]*gemütliche Gruppe:* 65 km bis Nebra oder 85 km bis Allstedt oder[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]100 km bis Oberröblingen oder 120 km bis Wolfsmühle[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif](Uichteritz-Luftschiff- Alte Göhle-Freyburg-Unstrutradwanderweg-Nebra-Ziegelrodaer Forst-AllstedtOberröblingen-Sangerhausen-Uftrungen-Rottleberode)[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
*Sonntag* dann von Rodishain zum Brocken aber beide Gruppen zusammen, damit sich ja keiner verfährt, rund 70 km.

[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Werde mich dann morgen vor Ort entscheiden, wenn ich die Teilnehmer in Augenschein genommen habe, für welche Gruppe ich mich entscheide. Tendiere aber doch schon eher zur sportlichen Gruppe.[/FONT]


----------



## Bergarbeiter (15. August 2008)

Ein Hinweis zur Tour nach Aschersleben.
Das Kliebigbachstal ist im ersten Teil extrem zugewachsen (Brennnesseln, Distel usw.) , ein richtiger Urwald und im letzten Teil blockieren immer noch Sturmschäden den Weg.
Eine alternative wäre die Bahnhofsstrasse in Hergisdorf. die führt in die gleiche Richtung. Nur nicht so idyllisch.
Oder weiter bis Ahlsdorf und dann die Grundstrasse(Feuerwehr) dem Dippelsbach folgen. Klasse Tal.

Melde mich ab in die Alpen.


----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2008)

Hallo Bergarbeiter,


Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Ein Hinweis zur Tour nach Aschersleben.
> Das Kliebigbachstal ist im ersten Teil extrem zugewachsen (Brennnesseln, Distel usw.) , ein richtiger Urwald und im letzten Teil blockieren immer noch Sturmschäden den Weg.
> Eine alternative wäre die Bahnhofsstrasse in Hergisdorf. die führt in die gleiche Richtung. Nur nicht so idyllisch.
> Oder weiter bis Ahlsdorf und dann die Grundstrasse(Feuerwehr) dem Dippelsbach folgen. Klasse Tal.
> ...


 
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2008)

*Hallo,*


Udo1 schrieb:


> *Hallo am 19.08.2008,*
> *Tour Eisleben- Europaweg 11 (E11) über Wippra zur "Burg Falkenstein" im Selketal- Gartenhaus- Aschersleben.*
> 
> Termin: *19.08.2008*
> ...


*Die Tour wurde auf dem 20.08.2008 verlegt. Start ist jetzt, auf Grund der langen Aufenthaltsdauer in Halle, in ASCHERSLEBEN.*

*Abfahrt in Weißenfels: 09:05 Uhr *
*Abfahrt ab Halle: 10:05 Uhr*
*Ankunft in ASCHERSLEBEN: 10:38 Uhr*

*Start in ASCHERSLEBEN: 10:40 Uhr*

*Strecke wird dann Rückwärts gefahren.*


----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2008)

Hallo, 
bin von meiner Brockentour wohlbehalten zurückgekehrt.

*Hier der Tourbericht*
Die diesjährige Brockentour lief unter dem Codenamen Brockensturm 2008.
Veranstaltet wurde sie vom White-Rock-Tourenteam und dem dortigen Zweiradladen Zweirad Riese.
Start war am Sonnabend um 08:00 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in Weißenfels. An den Start zur ersten Etappe gingen 44 Bikerinnen und Biker. Vom Alter her waren alle Klassen vertreten, von ca. 15 jährigen Fahrer bis zum 68 jährigen Fahrer war alle dabei.
Vom Material her war ebenfalls über Stadtrad mit Nabenschaltung, Carbonrad bis zum Crosrad mit Rennlenker und Rennradübersetzung alles vertreten.
Pünktlich um 08:00 Uhr startetet die sportliche Gruppe mit 17 Fahrern, der Tourguide für diese Gruppe hatte diesmal die Streckenführung etwas anders, als in den Jahren zuvor gewählt. Die Gruppe 2 mit den gemütlichen Fahrern startete etwas später. Ich und @Reinhard1 schlossen uns für den ersten Teil bis Reinsdorf/ Unstrut erst einmal der sportlichen Gruppe an. In Reinsdorf ließen wir die Gruppe ziehen und fuhren nach Wangen/ Unstrut zum nächsten Verpflegungspunkt im Wangener Grund. Hier warteten wir auf die später gestartet Gruppe 2. Wir brauchten nicht lange zu warten, nach ca. 20 minütiger Wartezeit traf das Hauptfeld ein. 
Nach kurzer Obstaufnahme und füllen der Wasserflaschen ging es weiter durch den Wangener Grund im Ziegelrodaer Forst über Ziegelroda bis zur Verpflegungsstelle Allstedt. Wie es so immer ist, wenn man wieder weiterfahren will der Pause hat man auch schon mal einen platten Reifen zu beklagen. 
Aber Dank der mitfahrenden Mechaniker, konnte diese Panne in Windeseile beseitigt werden. Danach ging es dann über Allstedt und Helmeradweg zum Harzvorlandradweg, zwischendurch westlich Brücken auf der Höhe noch schnell an einem Rad eine Speiche gewechselt, vom Tourguide der Gruppe 2 den Vorsitzenden des White-Rock-Tourenteams Uwe persönlich, na ja gelernt ist eben gelernt. Nach der kurzen Pause weiter auf den Harzvorlandradweg über Kelbra bis Uftrungen/ Heimkehle. Ab Heimkehle dann auf den Harzrundweg weiter bis Rodishain/ Wolfsmühle den Etappenziel. 
Bis hierher hatten wir 122 km zurückgelegt mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 18,5 km/h.
Am Abend fröhliches beisammen sein am Lagerfeuer mit Grillwurst, Steaks und Gulaschsuppe, sowie auch mit diversen alkoholfreien Getränken. 
Bei verbrannten 4476 kcal hat das richtig wohl getan.
Am Sonntag 09:00 Uhr dann pünktlicher Start zur 2. Etappe. Von Rodishain, 233 m ü.N.N. ging es gleich einmal ordentlich bergan. In der ersten Kurve am Berg, dann ein krachen und schwups waren 5 Speichen aus einem Hinterrad auf der Ritzelseite kaputt. Dank den fleißigen Mechanikern, die der Tourguide um sich gescharrt hatte, konnte die Gruppe die Tour weiter fortsetzen, der Schaden wurde instand gesetzt und wieder durch die Helfer an die Gruppe herangeführt. Die Speichen wurden so gespannt, dass der Biker die Tour mit 5 fehlenden Speichen ohne Probleme fortsetzen und auch beenden konnte, Hut ab vor der Leistung des Mechanikers kann ich dazu nur sagen. Es ging weiter am ostwärtigen Ufer der Talsperre Neustadt und dem Lorbeerweg bis zum 3 Herrenstein. Am 3 Herrenstein hatten sie uns wieder eingeholt. Der Lindwurm mit 44 Fahrerinnen und Fahrern bewegte sich dann weiter über den HP Birkenmoor weiter nordwärts bis Hasselfelde. In Hasselfelde erst einmal ran an den Verpflegungspunkt und die Flasche wider aufgefüllt, so wie noch ein paar Kalorien zugeführt. Nach dem kurzen Zwischenstopp führte uns der Tourguide mit seinen um sich gescharrten Helfern vom White- Rock-Racingteam, die ununterbrochen dafür sorgten, dass sich der Lindwurm ohne Stockungen weiter bewegen konnte, in dem sie vorfuhren und kritische Stellen abriegelten, sodass sich wirklich niemand verfahren konnte, wenn man mal etwas vom Hauptfeld abgerissen war weiter über die Staumauer der Rappbodevorsperre bis nach Königshütte. Der technische Schluss sorgte dann immer wieder für ein zügiges Aufschließen. Die Jungs haben einen meisterlichen anstrengenden Job gemacht. Von Königshütte fuhren wir weiter nordwärts bis nach 3 Annen Hohne. 
Noch einmal schnell etwas gegessen und dann nichts wie los nach oben.
Ab hier wurde der Berg freigegeben und jeder konnte jetzt selbst entscheiden, ob er den Anstieg am Anfang des Glashüttenweges schiebt oder hoch pedalliert. Ich benötigte ca. 1 Stunde und 20 Minuten bis zum Brocken. Oben angekommen das obligatorische Gruppenfoto und schon ging es die gleich Strecke wieder abwärts bis zum Parkplatz 3 Annen Hohne. Jetzt noch einmal Verpflegung zu sich nehmen die Räder auf den LKW verladen, sehr professional gemacht durch die Helfer, dann in den Bus und retour nach Weißenfels.
Hier an dieser Stelle meinen Dank an die fleißigen Helfer, 
die dafür gesorgt haben, dass die Tour logistisch mit 5 Sternen von 5 zu vergebenen Sternen bewertet werden kann.
Die Tour war in allen Bereichen Top vorbereitet und durchgeführt worden.
Natürlich gibt es auch einen kleinen Kritikpunkt meinerseits an die Adresse einiger weniger Mitfahrer gerichtet. Also es gibt grundsätzlich eine Regel, der Tourguide wird niemals überholt, es sei denn, er sagt es ausdrücklich. Daran muss noch etwas gearbeitet werden bis zur Tour am 22./23.08.2009 hat man ja noch ein wenig Zeit so etwas zu üben.
Die Strecke betrug *171 km* bei einer Summe der Steigungen von 
*2241 m*, die mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von *15,5 km/h* gefahren wurde.
Alles in allem eine äußerst gelungene Veranstaltung, 5 Sterne von 5 zu vergebenen Sternen.



Video folgt in den nächsten Tagen , immer mal in diesem Thema reinschauen.

Im Anhang die OVL-Datei der Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (19. August 2008)

Hallo Reinhard1,

wie versprochen nachfolgend das Video von der Tour Rund um Weißenfels.

http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080813/videoshttp://de.sevenload.com/im/a4XzNpR/700x700


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2008)

Hallo,

wie versprochen die Videos von der 1. und 2. Etappe der Brockentour Weißenfels- Brocken vom 16./17.08.2008.

http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080817/videos


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2008)

Hallo, 
hier der Tourbericht der gestrigen Tour Aschersleben- Burg Falkenstein  Europawanderweg 11- über Wippra, Annarode, nach Eisleben.

Es waren mit dabei:
*@Udo1* Tourguide;
*@Reinhard1* vom White Rock Tourenteam Weißenfels;
*Jürgen1* vom White Rock Tourenteam Weißenfels und
*Jürgen *aus Weißenfels 

Die Tour wurde durch mich anhand der digitalen Karte von MagicMaps geplant.
Im Kartenmaterial ist schon der Wanderweg E11 als Track vorhanden. Dieser Track wurde von der Burg Falkenstein bis Eisleben übernommen. Da ich den Weg auch zum ersten Mal gefahren bin, hatte ich zusätzlich noch eine Karte 1:50000 vom alten Landkreis Sangerhausen im Gepäck, wo dieser Weg schon eingetragen war.
Die Anfahrt nach Aschersleben erfolgte mit der DB und SA-Ticket. Start war in Aschersleben um 10:40 Uhr. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit meinem GPS fanden wir den Einstieg nach Westdorf, Wind von vorn. Weiter ging es östlich Wartenberg nach Endorf. Ab Endorf folgten wir den Hexenradweg über Konradsburg nach Burggrund. Hier folgte ich leider den falschen Weg, bei zwei dicht nebeneinanderliegenden Wegen, hätte ich den rechten nehmen müssen. Nun ja wie gesagt es gibt kein zurück nur ein vorwärts folgten wir diesen Weg bis Neuplatendorf und weiter auf der K2344 bis zur Kreuzung Wieserode Maisdorf. Hier fuhren wir weiter in Richtung Maisdorf, um wieder auf die geplante Strecke zu gelangen. Der Weg den wir fuhren entpuppte sich nach einiger Zeit als unpassierbar und wir bogen wieder Richtung K2344 ab, der wir dann über Degerneshausen bis zum Gartenhaus folgten. Hier eine kurze Mittagspause eingelegt 
und dann die letzten 2 km hoch zur Burg Falkenstein auf dem ausgewiesenen Wanderweg, ein herrlicher Abschnitt. Nach einer kurzen Besichtigung der Anlage 
folgten wir den E11, der deutlich mit weißen Kreuz auf schwarzen Grund gekennzeichnet war, zumindestens am Anfang an der Burg Falkenstein. Da ich meine Mitfahrer schon gebeten hatte auf dieses und den roten Querbalken zu achten, stellten wir gleich zu Anfang fest, dass die Trackführung aus MagicMaps nicht immer mit der realen Wegeführung übereinstimmt. Wer also die Tour ebenfalls mal fahren möchte immer auf die Wegezeichen achten, wenn sie denn vorhanden sind. Kurz vor Pansfelde überraschte uns noch ein Regengebiet, wo es eigentlich an diesem Tag laut Wetter.de gar nicht regnen sollte. Also Regenjacken an und weiter nach Pansfelde. Hier gibt es wieder keine Übereinstimmung zw. realer Wegführung und Track. Der Track hätte uns auf der Straße zur Leinemühle geführt, wäre nicht so landschaftlich reizvoll gewesen wie die reale Wegstrecke. Ortsausgang Pansfelde wieder Regenjacken aus, der Regen war vorbei. Achtung nach ca. 1km muss die Leine überquert werden, durch Holzeinschlag und Lagerung ist der Einstieg nach Süden Richtung Molmerswende schwer zu finden. Von Molmerswende ging es weiter über Steinbrücken und Überquerung der Harzhochstraße auch B242 nach Braunschwende. Von hier führte ein gut befahrbarer Schotterradweg nach Popperode und weiter Richtung Schlossberg bei Wippra. Achtung, auch hier stimmt die Trackführung nicht mit der Realität überein. In Wippra erst einmal eine Kaffeepause im Mühlenkaffee. 
Der Wiedereinstieg in den E11 war am südlichen Ortsausgang von Wippra nicht so einfach. Nachdem wir uns wieder auf dem Richtigen Weg befanden, ging es zügig weiter, mit einigen schönen Trail bergauf. An der Höhe 377,1 m müssen wir wohl die Markierungen nicht gesehen haben und fuhren somit einen kleinen Bogen über das Forsthaus Brumbach zur L230. Hier ist die ca. 200 m die Straße Richtung Süden und dann wieder auf den Wanderweg nach Osten, der sich langsam bergauf durch ein wunderschönes Tal schlängelte. Den folgten wir bis wir auf den Radfernweg Saale-Harz stießen. Wir folgten diesen Weg nach Süden ca. 600 m, den Abzweig nach Gorenzen haben wir um 100 zu weit verpasst und mussten uns dann auf anfänglich guten Weg, der dann immer mehr zugewachsen war wieder auf den ursprünglichen Weg zurück durch das Unterholz schlagen, waren aber nur ca. 200 m. Am Ende des Weges folgten wir den Hagenbach auf der rechten Bachseite Richtung Osten. Da wir uns im Tal befanden hatte ich mit einem mal kein GPS Signal mehr auf meinem Geko. Die Wegebeschilderung unterhalb der Jugendherberge Gorenzen war nicht zu finden, so folgten wir den grünen Querbalken, der uns durch ein schön langgestrecktes Tal zur Kohlenstraße brachte. Wie folgten der Kohlenstraße Richtung Annarode und stießen nördlich Annarode wieder auf die geplante Strecke. Die Strecke bis hierher war Top, aber eben ein wenig länger als die geplante. Am Ende der Kohlenstraße schnell noch bei Jürgen1 den Schlauch am Hinterrad gewechselt und schon ging es weiter durch Annarode auf den E11 weiter. Da @Bergarbeiter mir noch den Tipp gegeben hat nicht durch das Kliebigsbachtal zu fahren, wegen Unpassierbarkeit, fuhren wir dann wie vorgeschlagen über den Lehrpfad und Ahlsdorf Fischteich nach Ahlsdorf. Da wir noch den Zug um 18:30 Uhr in Eisleben schaffen wollten, änderte ich ab hier die Strecke über Wimmelburg und B80 zum Bahnhof Eisleben ab.
Alles in allem war die Tour dann 75,5 km lang und hatte eine Summe der Steigungen von 1149 m.
Die Tour hat vom Wetter her, bis auf den kleinen Regenschauer gepasst, war sehr anstrengend und kann getrost von der Schwierigkeit und Kondition mit mittel eingestuft werden. Werde die Strecke vielleicht im nächsten Jahr nochmal fahren, sie ist landschaftlich sehr schön.


Im Anhang das Overlay der Strecke.


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2008)

Hallo,
habe mich kurzfristig entschlossen Morgen eine kleine Tour durch das Mannsfelder Land und den Altkreis Sangerhausen durchzuführen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7003
Wer noch mitkommen möchte, Start ist 10:20 Uhr in Blankenheim.

Gestern Nachmittag habe ich die Überreste der wenigen Naturdenkmäler im Auenwald in Augenschein genommen, die Königseiche in Döllnitz. Sie ist in den vergangenen Tagen umgefallen.
Vor einigen Wochen sah sie noch so aus.





http://de.sevenload.com/im/YiMNikN/700x700 





http://de.sevenload.com/im/d54fmRi/450x450

und seit ein paar Tagen sieht sie so aus.





http://de.sevenload.com/im/lihHYTO/450x450





http://de.sevenload.com/im/WR4eMjr/450x450

Im innersten war sie schon vollkommen verrottet. Das Holz kann man zwischen den Fingern zerreiben. Immerhin ist sie über 350 Jahre alt geworden.


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2008)

Hallo Reinhard1 und Jürgen,

das Video von unserer Burg Falkensteintour vom 20.08. findet ihr hier:

http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20080820/videos


----------



## ohmtroll (22. August 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Gestern Nachmittag habe ich die Überreste der wenigen Naturdenkmäler im Auenwald in Augenschein genommen, die Königseiche in Döllnitz. Sie ist in den vergangenen Tagen umgefallen.
> Vor einigen Wochen sah sie noch so aus.



Glück gehabt : Da wo Du standest, ist sie hingefallen! 

P.S. Oder habt ihr an der Rinde rumgekratzt?


----------



## Kasebi (23. August 2008)

Hallo Udo. Alles ist vergänglich. Und die Aufnahme, wie wir so um die Eiche stehen, gewinnt an historischem Wert. So wie wir wird also niemand wieder dort stehen.


----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2008)

Hallo,
bin gerade zurück von meiner kurzfristig angekündigten kleinen Tour durch das Mannsfelder Land und den Altkreis Sangerhausen.
War eine echt Klasse Tour, von Blankenheim ging es gleich nordwärts auf dem Harzvorlandradweg (Schotter) bis zur Kaisereiche Höhe 323,3.
Warum Kaisereiche, weil sie anläßlich des 100. Geburtstags von Kaiser Wilhelm I. 1897 gepflanzt wurde.
Nun ja mit 111 Jahren noch ein wenig dünn.
Von da nach Westen über den Stachelberg. Dann wurde immer dem Wgezeichen roter Querbalken gefolgt. Es ging auf und ab durch herrliche Buchenwälder mit schönen Trails fast auf der ganzen Strecke.
Nun ja ist ja auch ein Wanderweg. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit war heute nach dem gestrigen Regen nicht so doll. Im Wald ging es ja noch, aber auf den Wiesen und Feldwegabschnitten bzw. in den Tälern wurden die Reifen immer größer. Es war eine anspruchsvolle und schöne Tour, die ich zum nachfahren nur empfehlen kann.
Bis zum Bahnhof Sangerhausen hatte ich dann 54 km auf der Uhr und die Summe der Steigungen betrug 1149 m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. August 2008)

Hallo,
war heute mal nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, sondern habe mit meiner Frau die Fotoausstellung von Peru John im Airparkmuseum Merseburg besucht. Nachden die prüden "nt" verantwortlichen Hallenser diese Ausstellung als "Verbotene Ausstellung" bezeichnet hatten und sich weigerten diese im "nt" zu zeigen, wurde sie dennoch in Merseburg gezeigt.
siehe: http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1161178817818&listid=1018881583143

War ganz amüsant, kann ich weiterempfehlen sollte man durchaus mal gesehen haben. Zutritt nur für Personen ab 16 Jahren ist gewährleistet.
Wie gesagt in der Provinz sieht man das mit der Erotik viel lockerer als in der Großstadt Halle.


----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2008)

Hallo,
das Wetter soll ja besser werden, habe vor am 29.08. eine kleine Tour zur Rudelsburg zu machen.
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5740
Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann ja mitkommen.


----------



## Reinhard1 (26. August 2008)

Hallo Udo bin am 29.08.08 dabei
Gruß Reinhard 1


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2008)

@Reinhard1,


Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo bin am 29.08.08 dabei
> Gruß Reinhard 1


werde um 09:53 Uhr mit dem Zug in Weißenfels Bahnhof eintreffen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2008)

Hallo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Wetter soll ja besser werden, habe vor am 29.08. eine kleine Tour zur Rudelsburg zu machen.
> siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5740
> Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann ja mitkommen.


da mein Mitfahrer Reinhard1 heute kurzfristig absagen musste, habe ich die Tour zur Rudelsburg morgen abgesetzt. Fahre jetzt ab 09:30 Uhr vom Parkplatz Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg über Langeneichstädt, Barnstädt in den Ziegelrodaer Forst, weiter durch den Forst über die Birkenschäferei nach Weißenschirmbach- Liederstädt zum Pilgerweg. Dann hoch nach Steigra und weiter über Katzendorf- Schnellroda ins Hesseltal bei Mücheln. Von dort um den Geiseltalsee nach Merseburg zurück. Wer also Lust hat, ist um 09:30 Uhr am Airpark-Parkplatz gern gesehen Strecke kann auch mit Treckingrad gefahren werden.


----------



## Udo1 (28. August 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ja mein Mitfahrer für heute abgesagt hatte, habe ich die Tour geändert und bin um 09:30 Uhr ab Merseburg Airpark in Richtung Ziegelrodaer Forst gestartet.
Ab Airpark sofort zur Alten Heerstraße und auf dieser bis zum Fuß der Klobikauer Halde, dort nach Oberklobikau abgebogen und entlang der Schwarzeiche bis Wünsch. Von Wünsch die Landstraße bis Langeneichstädt und dann den Feldweg parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie Merseburg-Querfurt weiter bis Barnstädt. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang Barnstädt dann weiter in westlicher Richtung an der Flugsicherungsanlage vom Flughafen Leipzig/Halle vorbei und dann die Serpentinen runter nach Niederschmon. Bis hierher hatte ich nur Wind von vorn, ab Niederschmon ließ der Wind da ich jetzt im Tal unterwegs war etwas nach. Jetzt folgte ich den Schmonerbach Richtung Oberschmon Stausee und dann hoch zum Gartenanlage Hermannseck. Hier wieder runter auf etwas schmaleren Waldweg zum Schmonerbach, an dem rechten Ufer weiter stromaufwärts bis 
zur Finkenstraße (Waldautobahn). Die weiter nach Süden bis zur Kreuzung Weißenschirmbacher Straße, hier nach Osten abgebogen und der Weißenschirmbacher Straße weiter bis zur Birkenschäferei westlich Weißenschirmbach. Ungefähr 200 m südlich der Birkenschäferei beginnt ein Wanderweg durch das dortige Tal Richtung Weißenschirmbach, den folgte ich bis Weißenschirmbach. Durch Weißenschirmbach Richtung Osten weiter auf einen Schotterweg, den ich dann nördlich Pretitz verließ und nach Süden in die Ortschaft Pretitz weiter fuhr. Ab hier weiter oberhalb des Seidebaches nach Liederstädt nördlicher Ortsrand. Hier folgte ich den Schotterweg Richtung Nordosten bis ca. 400 m nordöstlich der Höhe 154,4, hier bog ich dann nach osten ab. Es ging weiter auf einen Feldrainweg, der sich nach einigen 100 m auflöste. Da es bekanntlich kein zurück gibt, sondern nur ein vorwärts ging es weiter über die Stoppelfelder bis zum nächsten befahrbaren Weg, den Pilgerweg. Den folgte ich weiter Richtung Osten bis zum Hohlweg, der zu den Hahnenbergen hoch nach Steigra führte. Weiter durch Steigra und Kalzendorf über einen Feldweg bis nördlich Schnellroda, ab hier folgte ich dem asphaltierten Wirtschaftweg bis zur K2163, die ich dann in südlicher Richtung verlassen habe. Weiter in das Hesseltal und über St. Micheln nach Mücheln. Ab der Marina dann den Rundweg über Neumark, Frankleben nach Merseburg zurück. Dank dem Rückenwind ab Steigra kam ich ziemlich schnell voran. Die Engstelle Neumark ist ja überflutet und verbindet jetzt die beiden Seen Müchelner Teil und Franklebener Teil zu einem großen See, der täglich um 5 cm ansteigt.
Am Ende hatte ich *92 km* auf dem Tacho bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von rund *17 km/h*. Die Summe der Steigungen betrug *602 m*. Es war wiedermal eine schöne Aufwärmrunde mit zum Teil unbekannten Wegen, zum Nachfahren mit Trekkingrad ist sie aber ungeeignet.


----------



## Reinhard1 (29. August 2008)

Hallo Udo ,
ich möchte mich für heute Abend zum Stammtisch entschuldigen.
Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Frau einen erholsamen Urlaub.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2008)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo ,
> ich möchte mich für heute Abend zum Stammtisch entschuldigen.
> Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Frau einen erholsamen Urlaub.
> Gruß Reinhard1


viel Spaß bei eurer Neiße-Oder Tour ab Morgen, hoffentlich habt ihr nächste Woche keinen Regen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2008)

Hallo,
für Tourenfahrer rund um Merseburg/Weißenfels, das White-Rock-Tourenteam veranstaltet eine Tour "Rund um Leipzig" am 14.09.2008.

http://www.zweirad-riese.de/tourenteam/html/tourenplan_2004.html
Es wird eine Tagesveranstaltung. Wer von Merseburg mit will, ich fahre ab Bahnhof Merseburg mit DB um 09:36 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2008)

Hallo,
melde mich in den Urlaub ab, ohne Bike. Nun ja werde mit meiner Frau viel wandern. Das Wetter im Harz für die nächsten Tage sieht gut aus, Sonne und Regen satt.



Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für Tourenfahrer rund um Merseburg/Weißenfels, das White-Rock-Tourenteam veranstaltet eine Tour "Rund um Leipzig" am 14.09.2008.
> 
> http://www.zweirad-riese.de/tourenteam/html/tourenplan_2004.html
> Es wird eine Tagesveranstaltung. Wer von Merseburg mit will, ich fahre ab Bahnhof Merseburg mit DB um 09:36 Uhr.


Am 14.09.2008 dann zur Tour rund um Leipzig, wo ich als Tourguide kurzfristig, wegen Krankheit von Jens, eingesprungen bin.


----------



## Udo1 (10. September 2008)

Hallo,
bin wieder vom Wanderurlaub aus dem Hochharz zurück. Werde Morgen die Räder prüfen und dann gleich mal eine kleine Gewöhnungsrunde drehen, irgendwie hat mir was gefehlt. Mein PC hat auch verrückt gespielt, nach dem Einschalten immer hoch und runter und blauer Bildschirm mit Meldungen die keiner versteht wie z.B. BAD_POOL_CALLER und IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL.


----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2008)

Hallo,
nach fast zwei Wochen radlerfreie Zeit, heute die erste kleine Eingewöhnungsrunde über am Ende doch so 115 km.
Start war um 08:20 Uhr Airpark Merseburg, es ging gleich in Richtung Frankleben und dann immer auf dem Pilgerweg über Roßbach bis zum Luftschiff Pettstädt. An der 2. Windkraftanlage, dann 90° nach Süden nach Markröhlitz. Ab hier die Straße bis zum Treffpunkt an der Hennebrücke bei Naumburg.
Jürgen aus Weissenfels ließ auch nicht lange auf sich warten und zu zweit ging es dann auf dem Radweg an der Unstrut über Freyburg- Weischütz- Laucha- Dorndorf bis nach Burgscheidungen. Ab hier auf dem Biberbachweg
bis nach Bad Bibra zur dortigen Käsescheune.
In der Käsescheune wurden erst einmal unserer Rucksäcke und Packtaschen mit herrlichem Räucherkäse aus der dortigen Käserei vollgepackt, dann sogleich zum Bäcker, einige Brötchen geholt und erst einmal lecker Käse verspeist.
Nach der Stärkung wieder zurück durch das Unstruttal bis nach Freyburg.
In Freyburg trennten sich unsere Wege, Jürgen fuhr den Unstrut- und Saaleradweg weiter bis Weissenfels. Ich entschloß mich hoch zur Neuenburg zu fahren und dann durch die "Alte Göhle" und Luftschiff wieder auf dem Pilgerweg bis nach Merseburg.
Als ich auf der Neuenburg ankam bot sich mir am Eingang ein seltsames Bild.
Auf diesem Podest stand bis vor ca. 8 Tagen noch eine 300 kg schwere Kanone aus dem 30 jährigen Krieg, wohlgemerkt sie stand dort schon seit 30 Jahren. Wie mir der Hausmeister berichtete haben dreiste Diebe in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion die Kanone geklaut und mit einem Kleintransporter abgefahren, wahrscheinlich zu den modernen Hehlern, den Schrotthändlern. Sie wird wahrscheinlich für immer verschwunden sein. Am östlichen Waldausgang der "Alten Göhle" wurde jetzt neben der Napoleonseiche, die durch einen Blitzeinschlag bis auf einen kurzen Stamm zerstört wurde, eine neue Eiche gepflanzt.
Nun ja es hat auch heute für eine kleine Eingewöhnungsrunde gereicht. Muss morgen noch schnell ein paar neue Pedale kaufen, das rechte Pedal hat meinen Fußdruck nicht ausgehalten, das Lager hat sich verabschiedet.


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2008)

Hallo,
heute fand wie im LMB schon angekündigt die Tour Rund um Leipzig statt.
Da der Tourguide leider erkrankt war, bin ich kurzerhand als Tourguide eingesprungen.
Wir wollten auf unserer heutigen Tour den Spuren der GOSE folgen.
Also heute Morgen aus dem Fenster geschaut die Termometer befragt, was man so anziehen sollte und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen schon mal die Winterausrüstung in den Schrank zu packen, also Hose lang war angesagt. Um 08:36 Uhr ging es dann mit Hopperticket nach Weißenfels, wo schon 6 Mitfahrer, 
Reinhard @Reinhard1,
Manfred,
Thomas,
Roland,
Uwe,
Knut,
vom White-Rock-Tourenteam auf den Tourguide warteten. Punkt 09:00 Uhr war Start. Es ging die Leipziger Straße entlang bis Ortsausgang und dann immer auf dem Saaleradweg rechtes Ufer über Bad Dürenberg bis Leuna, Fußgängerbrücke über die Saale zum Freibad. Hier die Saale überquert 
und weiter bis Gut Werder. Von dort nach Trebnitz und dann die L183 nordwärts bis zur B181. Die B181 überquert und auf den Trail bis nach Luppenau und Lössen. Hinter Lössen die Schienen überquert und am westlichen Ufer des Wallendorfer Sees nach Burgliebenau. Dieser Weg wurde im Sommer neu angelegt und fährt sich jetzt wie eine Autobahn. In Burgliebenau weiter nordwärts über die Lupe und am Nordufer auf dem Damm nach Westen bis zum Abzweig der Weißen Elster, da nach Norden bis nach Döllnitz. In Döllnitz die Brauerei vom Rittergut, was noch zu sehen ist, angeschaut und in der dortigen Schenke eine erste Gose genossen. 
Danach ging es zurück und auf den Elster-Radweg bis zur A9. Die A9 wurde unterquert und zügig ging es durch den Auenwald bis zur Brücke B186 Lupe. Weiter ging es ostwärts zur Domholzschänke. Von der Domholzschänke fuhren wir südwärts bis zum Saale-Elsterkanal, den wir am linken Ufer bis zum Leipziger Binnenhafen folgten. Auf direkten Weg ging es dann zum Kanal 28, hier erst einmal brunchen und was trinken. Nach der Stärkung folgten wir den Heine Kanal bis zum MDR-Studio. Hier schwenkten wir nach Nordosten ab, um dann an der Pleiße und der Rennbahn weiter durch den Auenwald zu fahren. Es ging weiter durch das Ratsholz bis zur Weißen Elster. Der folgten wir bis zum Abzweig Cospudener See. Wir fuhren am Nordufer weiter, um dann rüber nach Markleeberg zu fahren zur Möncherei, hier nochmals Goseverkostung 
und dann wieder zurück zum Cospudener See. Es ging um das Nordufer bis zum Südufer des Elsterstausees. Wie folgten der Weißen Elster bis Knautnauendorf. Ab hier ging es dann mit starken Rückenwind über Kitzen, Eisdorf, Klein und Großgörschen, Starsiedel, Gostau, Klein und Großgöhren, Pörsten und Lösau bis nach Weißenfels zurück.
Am Ende hatte ich 126 km auf dem Tacho, wobei die eigentliche Strecke so um die 120 km lang war. 
Die Summe der Steigungen betrug 307,0 m.
Das Wetter war zum Fahren ideal, der Wind ein wenig kühl, langes Trikot war schon angebracht. Die Tour hat super Spaß gemacht, waren ja auch sehr nette Mitfahrer von der Partie. Mein Dank an die Mitfahrer, die den Tourguide immer gefolgt sind, auch wenn sie manchmal nicht genau wussten, wo sie sich gerade befanden.


----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2008)

Hallo,
da das Wetter am Mittwoch ja für diese Jahreszeit hervorragend ist (Sonne Wolken, 15°C und Wind aus NO bei einer Windstärke von 6/19 Km/h), werde ich eine Tour zur Rudelsburg durchführen.
Tour siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5740
Werde wahrscheinlich mit Hopperticket ab Merseburg um 09:36 Uhr mit der DB nach WSF fahren, dort Start 10:00 Uhr. Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich ja anschließen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2008)

Hallo,
am kommenden Dienstag, den *23.09.08* habe ich vor eine Tour durch die DÜBENER HEIDE zu machen.
Mit SA-Ticket oder Hopperticket bis nach Bitterfeld und dann kreuz und quer durch die Heide.
Es ist eine Trekkingrad taugliche Tour.
Abfahrt mit DB von WEISSENFELS 09:05 Uhr Bahnsteig 3
Die Merseburger, Manfred, Harti, Erich und Udo1 werden in Merseburg um 09:22 Uhr zu steigen. (Udo1 und Manfred stehen schon 100% tig als Teilnehmer fest.)
Tourguide ist Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7142

*Strecke ungefähr: *
Start: 10:50 Uhr Muldenstein Bahnhof  Richtung Bad Schmiedeberg- Ochsenkopf- Radis- Gräfenhainichen- Ferropolis- Zschornewitz- Muldenstein

*Verbindungen der DB:*
Weißenfels ab mit DB 09:05 Uhr Gleis 3
Merseburg ab: 09:22 Uhr
Halle ab 10:15 Uhr Gleis 6
Bitterfeld ab 10:43 Gleis 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2008)

Hallo,
heute wurde die *Tour Weißenfels  Rudelsburg- Weißenfels*, wie im LMB und hier schon angekündigt gefahren. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen öffentliche Straßen nach Möglichkeit zu vermeiden, bis auf die kurzen Ortsdurchfahrten ist mir das eigentlich auch gelungen.
Mit dabei waren:
Udo @Udo1 Tourguide,
Reinhard @ Reinhard1 vom White-Rock Tourenteam Weißenfels
und
Jürgen aus Weißenfels.
Das Wetter war auf jeden Fall heute Radler freundlicher als gestern, leichter NO- Wind bei 10- 12°C. Ich bin mit Hopperticket um 09:36 Uhr von Merseburg nach Weißenfels gefahren, um 10:00 Uhr war Start vom Marktplatz Weißenfels.
Von WSF ging es über Langendorf zur Alten Salzstraße über Gröbers und der Lohmühle ins Nautschketal. Wir folgten den Feldweg und teilweise Wiesenweg durch das Tal bis Giekau.
Weiter südlich durch Giekau und östlich am Käseberg vorbei, der Weg bis dahin ausgefahrener Feldweg, die Abfahrten steinig und Spurrillen. Weiter ging es über einen Wiesenweg an einem Zufluss zur Wethau nach Mertendorf. Ab Mertendorf folgten wir den Mühlenwanderweg bis Boblas, das Mühlenrad an der Walkmühle ist abgestellt und die schöne Tanne vor der Mühle abgeholzt.
Ortsausgang Boblas ging es nach Norden hoch zur Höhe 233,9. Ab der Höhe dann nach Westen nach Neu-Janisroda und Neuflemmingen. Ab hier wieder Feldweg mit teilweise durch die landwirtschaftlichen Maschinen verursachten Unebenheiten beim Wenden auf diesen Wegen. Es ging dann in den Wald, durch das Tote Tal immer westwärts auf herrlichen Trails bis zu den Denkmälern und dann zur Rudelsburg. Kurz vor dem Denkmal zu Ehren der Gefallenen der Weltkriege ging es noch einmal steinig mit natürlichen Stufen im Fels zur Sache. Oben angekommen hatten wir einen herrlichen Blick in und über das Saaletal. Weiter ging es an dem Jung Bismarck- Denkmal 
und an dem Denkmal für die gefallenen  Deutschen Corpsstudenten 1870/71 vorbei zur Rudelsburg. Nach dem obligatorischen Gruppenfoto 
ging es weiter auf einem Wanderweg hoch in östlicher Richtung bis kurz vor Freiroda. Ab hier folgten wir wieder den Wanderweg Rudelsburg- Bad Kösen auf exzellenten Trails 
bis runter zum Zeltplatz am Saaleufer. 
Hier erst einmal eine kleine Stärkung.
Jetzt ging es am Saaleufer bis Bad Kösen und dann auf dem Saaleradweg über den Blütengrund mit der dort liegenden Reblaus über Schönburg bis nach Leißning. In Leißning wurde die Tour für beendet erklärt. Meine zwei Mitfahrer fuhren die letzten 3 km bis nach Weißenfels und ich stieg in den kurze Zeit später kommenden Zug und fuhr nach Merseburg zurück.
Die Tourstrecke betrug rund 60 km bei einer Summe der Steigungen von 667 m und einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 14,78 km/h. 
Dank an meine Mitfahrer, die mir wieder treu und ohne zu murren gefolgt sind, es hat wieder einmal Spaß gemacht mit Euch zu fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2008)

Hallo,
habe heute am Nachmittag mal mein neues Spielzeug ausprobiert und dabei gleich einmal überprüft wie weit man mit der Asphaltierung des oberen Geiseltalseerundweges ab Stöbnitz ist. Also mein seit gestern in meinen Besitz befindliche GPSmap 60CSx von Garmin ist schon 5 Welten besser als mein 5 Jahre altes Geko 201. 
Da wo ich mit meinem Geko keinen Satellitenempfang mehr habe, kann ich auf dem CSx immer noch 7 Satelliten empfangen. 
In Frankleben, dicht neben der Flutungsstelle, wird zur Zeit der Überlauf des Geiseltalsees gebaut, Fertigstellung 31.12.2008. Ab Stöbnitz bis nach Frankleben hat man begonnen den oberen Rundweg zu begradigen. Es wird also nicht mehr lange dauern bis die Asphaltschicht aufgebracht wird, soll ja noch bis zum Jahresende passieren, dann können auch ungeübte mit einen 25 ziger Schnitt den Geiseltalsee locker umrunden, das wird dann ein gewusel, Skater, Hobbyfahrer, Rennradfahrer, Wanderer und Winterpokalfahrer auf einer Strecke, man kommt dann gar nicht mehr aus dem klingeln raus.


----------



## Udo1 (21. September 2008)

Hallo,
habe heute am Nachmittag die TOPO DEUTSCHLAND von Garmin 1:25000 ganz Deutschland auf meinen PC installiert. Diese Kartensoftware kann ich jetzt per Schnittstelle auf mein GPSmap 60CSx übertragen. Ich habe einmal einen Vergleich der Aktualität des Kartenmaterials anhand eines Kartenausschnittes vom Geiseltalsee mit der TOP50 1:50000, sowie mit der 1:25000 Version vom MagicMaps Version 2.1.2 und der Garmin TOPO DEUTSCHLAND angestellt. Das Ergebnis siehe unten, MagicMaps ist Alt wie die Steinkohle, oder besser gesagt für unsere Region wie die Braunkohle. Im 1:25000 Bereich ist die TOPO DEUTSCHLAND wohl zurzeit am Aktuellsten.


----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am kommenden Dienstag, den *23.09.08* habe ich vor eine Tour durch die DÜBENER HEIDE zu machen.
> Mit SA-Ticket oder Hopperticket bis nach Bitterfeld und dann kreuz und quer durch die Heide.
> Es ist eine Trekkingrad taugliche Tour.
> ...


Auf Grund der sehr schlechten Wetterlage am morgigen Tag, Regen satt, haben der Tourguide und ich beschlossen die Tour zu verlegen.

*NEUER TERMIN:* Donnerstag der *25.09.08 dann Sonne satt*

Zeiten so wie für den 23.09. vorgesehen waren.


----------



## Reinhard1 (22. September 2008)

Hallo Udo1 das war eine kluge Entscheidung.
Bis Donnerstag Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (24. September 2008)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1 das war eine kluge Entscheidung.
> Bis Donnerstag Gruß Reinhard1


Also Reinhard, wir sind zu dritt aus Merseburg, 
Manfred der Tourguide, Harti und ich.
Bitte das SA-Ticket kaufen.
Stimme mich momentan mit "Kölschen Liedern" auf die morgige 
90 km Tour ein.


----------



## Udo1 (26. September 2008)

Hallo,
da ja am Dienstag Regen ohne Ende war, wurde die Dübener Heidetour gestern durchgeführt. Es hatte sich für diese Tour getroffen:
Manfred der Tourguide vom Merseburger Radverein;
Harti vom Merseburger Radverein;
Udo @Udo1 aus Merseburg;
Jürgen aus Weißenfels und
Reinhard @Reinhard1 vom White Rock Tourenteam Weißenfels.
Da es ja am Morgen noch recht frisch war, wusste ich, was man bei diesem Wetter anziehen sollte. Auf jeden Fall wurden die kurzen Radhandschuhe noch in den Rucksack gesteckt. Da ich die Dübener Heide nur von Durchfahrten zu den Truppenübungsplätzen kannte, war ich gespannt über die Route, die sich der Tourguide ausgedacht hatte. Überpünktlich stand ich beim Manfred schon um 08:43 Uhr vor der Tür und konnte so sein neues Crossrad bewundern. Kurze Zeit später erschien der Guide und wir fuhren zum Bahnhof Merseburg, wo der Harti zu uns stieß. Wir standen also kurz nach 09:00 Uhr auf dem Bahnsteig und warteten auf unsere Mitfahrer aus Weißenfels, die mit dem SA-Ticket im Zug zu uns unterwegs waren. Der Zug hatte, wie uns Jürgen per Handy mitteilte, schon in Weißenfels 10 Minuten Verspätung. Zug kommt an, wir unserer Räder auf dem tiefergelegten Bahnsteig in die höher gelegten Wagen der DB hineingewuchtet und schon ging es nach Halle. Da wir hier ca. 10 Minuten Zeit hatten in den Zug nach Bitterfeld einzusteigen, störte uns die 10 minütige Verspätung nicht im geringsten. Also von Bahnsteig 9 nach 6 und der Zug stand schon da, rein mit den Rädern in den diesmal Biker freundlichen Zug. Auf dem Nebengleis fuhr mit einmal ein grauer Sonderzug ein, der medizinisches Personal zur DEMO nach Berlin schaffte. Dadurch musste unserer Zug 10 Minuten warten. Wir sahen schon unseren Anschlusszug Bitterfeld nach Gräfenhainichen schon abfahren und machten uns schon Gedanken die Tour in Bitterfeld zu beginnen, als der Zug in Bitterfeld einrollte und der Anschlusszug auf uns gewartet hatte, also keine Umplanung der Tour sie konnte wie geplant durchgeführt werden.
Vom Bahnhof Gräfenhainichen ging es westwärts auf dem ausgeschilderten Zubringer nach Ferropolis an den Stausee und weiter auf dem Radweg bis Ferropolis, 
die Sonne schaute jetzt auch schon öfter durch die Wolken und der leichte Nordost Wind blies uns entgegen. Nachdem wir Ferropolis umrundet hatten und uns die gigantischen Tagebaumaschinen angesehen hatte, ging es weiter die Hauptstraße zurück bis zu den Zubringerbahnhof für Ferropolis, ab hier sollte ein Weg nach Norden abgehen. Die Ausschilderung führte uns aber in eine Tongrube, die Straße zum Wald hin mit einem Zaun abgesichert, also dachten wir uns hier sind wir falsch und wieder zurück, dann bis zur B107 und auf den dortigen Radweg bis nach Jüdenberg und Zschiesewitz. Hier zeigte mein neues Garmin seine Qualitäten, dank der darauf befindlichen Karte 1:25000 wurde die Halde auf schönem Trail 
umrundet und der ursprüngliche Weg wieder erreicht. Weiter ging es am Stausee in Richtung Osten, bis zur Waldspitze, die bis an den Stausee heranreichte, da wandten wir uns nach Norden Richtung Pabst-Zgl und auf den dortigen Wanderweg wieder in Richtung Osten weiter zufahren. Als wir auf die L132 stießen, ging es nach Süden und durch Radis über die B100 wieder in den Wald. Wir folgten der asphaltierten Straße nach Südosten (die eine Breite von vielleicht 3-3,5 m hatte) bis zum Ochsenkopf, wo wir uns gegen 13:00 Uhr erst einmal ein Radler gönnten. 
Ab dem Ochsenkopf ging es auf dem Försterwanderweg weiter nach Süden bis nach Thielenheide und Schöne Aussicht. Weiter ging es auf herrlichen Sandwegen, die sich auch mit Trekkingrädern, trotz der in den vergangenen Tagen heruntergekommen Wassermassen, gut fahren ließen, bis auf 3 oder 4 sandige Abschnitte, wo mein Vorderrad ganz schön ins Flattern kam. Die Tour führte uns dann nach Reinharz zum dortigen Wasserschloss. Nach einer kurzen Pause ging es weiter Richtung osten, wo wir kurz hinter Reinharz auf den Berlin-Leipzig Radweg stießen, den wir dann einige Zeit lang folgten. Über Crosswig gelangten wir dann kurze Zeit später zu unserem Wendepunkt der Tour Bad Schmiedeberg, hier erstürmten wir den nächsten Bäcker und stärkten uns für die letzte Etappe zurück nach Bitterfeld. Aber zuerst führte uns der Weg in den Kurpark zum einzigsten Rafdfahrerkriegerdenkmal Deutschlands, der an die gefallenen Radler im Bund Deutscher Radfahrer erinnert. 
Am Haltepunkt Bad Schmiederg Süd ging es auf dem E-Weg und der Langen Linie zur Hohe Gieck, den wohl mit 193 m höchsten Punkt in der Dübener Heide. In der Heide hatten wir auch noch Zeit nach Pilzen Ausschau zu halten. 
Am Punkt 159,6 ging es dann auf einer langer Geraden Richtung Süden bis nach Schwemsal weiter am Alaunwerk vorbei bis zum Mulderadweg, den wir dann bis Bitterfeld folgten. In Anbetracht der fortgeschrittenen Zeit machte der Tourguide jetzt enorm Druck auf die Pedale, hat er an sich die ganze Tour über gemacht, aber jetzt auf dem Asphalt hat er sich echt übertroffen. Kurz vor Bitterfeld am westlichen Ortsausgang von Pouch sahen wir noch einen geöffneten Imbiss, den wir sogleich erstürmten, da echte Thüringer Bratwürste im Angebot waren und die Zeit nicht mehr ausreichte den Zug, um 17:43 Uhr den wir erreichen wollten, zu schaffen. Also noch einmal in Ruhe Kaffee und Thüringer Bratwürste in unsere Mägen geschoben 
und dann ganz entspannt an der Goitsche bis nach Bitterfeld zum Bahnhof, die Wartezeit auf den nächsten Zug hielt sich mit ca. 15 Minuten auch in den Grenzen. Erstaunt war ich über die vorbildliche Sauberkeit des Bahnhofs und der Bahnsteige. Aber auch in Bitterfeld gibt es minderjährige Chaoten, die denken sie können sich grundsätzlich über geltende Sicherheitsbestimmungen der Bahn hinwegsetzen. So querte doch ein Minderjähriger ohne Hirn die Gleise und die Bahnsteige und wollte anschließend noch über den Bahnhofszaun klettern. 
Die Rückreise gestaltete sich ab Halle wie die Hinfahrt, ein Sonderzug auf dem Nebengleis, Rückreise der Demonstranten aus Berlin, ließ unseren Zug wieder einmal mit 10 minütiger Verspätung abfahren.
*Fazit der Tour:*
Der Tourguide Manfred erhält 10 Punkte von 10 zu vergebenen für das Guiden, er hatte die komplette Streckenführung im Kopf und vermittelte uns auch die Geschichte (z.B. Was es mit dem Reitergrab und dem Gertagrab auf sich hat) und die Sehenswürdigkeiten der Dübener Heide, weiter so. Wir Mitfahrer waren pflegeleicht und konnte uns an den Schönheiten der Natur mit beginnender Laubfärbung der Dübener Heide, 
hinter dem Tourguide erfreuen. Danke Manfred.
Auf jeden Fall wird es nicht die letzte Tour durch die Dübener Heide gewesen sein, es gibt noch viele herrliche Wege, die zu befahren sind.
Hier noch einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke: 92 km
Summe der Steigungen: 509 m
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 18 km/h

*Video folgt!!!*


----------



## Udo1 (27. September 2008)

Hallo,
heute wollte ich einmal eine entspannte Tour mit dem Merseburger Radverein unternehmen. Das Fahrziel war die DÃ¶lauer Heide und das Salzsiederfest in Halle.
Start war 08:30 Uhr vor dem Bahnhof Merseburg. Insgesamt fanden sich 23 Radlerinnen und Radler ein, 
wobei die Frauenquote bei 39% lag. Wie ich auch feststellen konnte, war der Anteil der bekennenden Rohlofffahrer auch angewachsen, immerhin 3 Fahrerinnen/Fahrer mit Rohloff unterwegs, nur mal am Rande bemerkt. PÃ¼nktlich zum Start wurde die Befehlsausgabe zur Tour durch den Vorsitzenden Peter ausgegeben mit Infos zur Tourstrecke und Ablauf, 
danach Ã¼bergab er sogleich das Kommando an den bewÃ¤hrten Tourguide des Vereins, den Norbert. Norbert fÃ¼hrte uns sofort aus der hektischen Stadt in die ruhigen Zonen auf den Radweg zur Saale und weiter Ã¼ber Schkopau weiter in Richtung Wassertal zum KÃ¶nigsborn oder auch KÃ¶nigsbrunnen genannt. (KÃ¶nig Heinrich von Magdeburg machte hier auf seinen Zug gegen die Ungarn mit seinem Heer an dieser Quelle Rast, wo er hÃ¶chst selbst sein ermattetes Ross zur TrÃ¤nke fÃ¼hrte.) 
Von dort ging es hinter dem BunabetriebsgelÃ¤nde weiter Ã¼ber DÃ¶rstwitz und Delitz am Berge bis kurz vor Ortseingang Holleben, hier bog der Guide Richtung Teutschental ab. Nach ca. 1000m bogen wir nach Norden in die Pappelallee ab, um dieser am alten Bunker aus Vorwendezeiten vorbei 
bis in den Wald westlich Holleben zu radeln.
Hier erst einmal eine kurze Rast, dann weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg zur Zscherbener StraÃe, jetzt wurde das Wetter schon besser, der Nebel lÃ¶ste sich langsam auf. Weiter ging es nach Zscherben, die B80 wurde gequert, so gelangten wir ca. 1000m hinter der B80 an den Heidesee in der DÃ¶lauer Heide. Hier weiter auf den Uferrundweg mit Trialanteil bis zum sÃ¼dlichen Rand von Lieskau.
Der Guide fÃ¼hrte uns dann durch die Heide Ã¼ber den Heidebahnhof, wo erst einmal der Rosterstand (Roster 1,-â¬) kurzerhand von uns erobert wurde,
weiter zum Aussichtsturm Kolkberg. Nach der Besichtigung des Aussichtsturms, jetzt schon voller Sonnenschein, 
ging es weiter durch den Park auf der ehemaligen Kaserne der Russischen StreitkrÃ¤fte Richtung Weinberg und zur Burg GiebichensteinbrÃ¼cke. Die wurde Ã¼berquert und es ging dann weiter am rechten Saaleufer stromaufwÃ¤rts bis auf die PeiÃnitzinsel. Ab hier weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zur Mannsfelder StraÃe. Am ehemaligen Karstadtkaufhaus verabschiedete ich mich von den Sportlerinnen und Sportlern und fuhr auf den Saaleradweg Ã¼ber die Rabeninsel zurÃ¼ck nach Merseburg, um noch schnell eine Runde mit meinem fast 3 jÃ¤hrigen Enkel auf dem Laufrad zu drehen. Die Sportlerinnen und Sportlern besuchten noch das Salzsiederfest und haben dann wohl so gegen 15:30 Uhr auch die Heimreise auf dem Saaleradweg angetreten. Gegen 17:00 Uhr wollten sie wieder in Merseburg sein.
Mir hat die Tour mit dem Merseburger Radverein wieder einmal SpaÃ gemacht. Es waren alles tolle Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer dabei, angenehme GesprÃ¤che wurden gefÃ¼hrt, viel Neues Ã¼ber die Region wurde erfahren, sowie wieder neue Wege kennengelernt. Auf den Ã¶ffentlichen StraÃen wurde sehr diszipliniert gefahren.
Dank an den Tourguide Norbert, der keinen verloren hatte und immer genau wusste wo er war.

*Einige Tourdaten:*

StreckenlÃ¤nge: 64,8 km
Summe der Steigungen: 448 m
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 14 km/h


----------



## Udo1 (28. September 2008)

Hallo Manfred, Jürgen und Reinhard,

wie schon angekündigt nachfolgend das Tourvideo von unserer Dübener Heide Tour vom letzten Donnerstag.


----------



## Udo1 (29. September 2008)

Hallo,
wie hat heute die neue Radlerwoche begonnen? Bei mir eigentlich hervorragend. Sonne pur und die Temperaturen noch im angenehmen Bereich. Also war heute 10:00 Uhr Start , aber vorher erst die Windrichtung geprüft. Wind aus westlicher Richtung, also der erste Teil der Tour bis zu einem Wendepunkt nach Westen. Beim Rad aus dem Keller holen habe ich mir Querfurt als Ziel vorgenommen und zurück über Obhausen und diversen Wirtschaftswegen. Nach 100 m Fahrt entschloss ich mich ganz spontan die Tour abzuändern und in die Neue Göhle nach Freyburg zu fahren. Die Tour Querfurt ist eigentlich ziemlich eintönig eher was für den Winterpokal. Ich sagte mir, dass in der Neuen Göhle doch sicherlich auch einige Trails sein müssten, diese galt es zu finden. Ich bog also am Airpark ab und fuhr nach Süden bis Zscherben, hier dann auf den Plattenweg nach Frankleben zum Geiseltalsee. Noch einen kleinen Schwatz mit dem Fahrer des Geiseltalsee Express gemacht
und schon ging es weiter auf dem Radweg bis in Höhe Neu-Biendorf. Im Ort nach Süden bis zur Bahnstrecke und dann an der Bahnstrecke entlang Richtung Krumpa einen Überweg suchen. Der wurde dann auch gefunden und so konnte ich auf einen alten Weg Kopfsteinpflaster bis zum Ausgang des Grüntals fahren, danach wurde der Weg wieder zu einem Feldweg bis Branderoda östlicher Ortseingang. Hier ging es weiter durch eine kleine Bachdurchfahrt 
nach Süden auf den Rundwanderweg Schloss Neuenburg bis zur Höhe 135,0. Hier dann 90° nach Westen durch ein Tal in einem Waldstück nördlich Schleberoda gelegen 
bis zur Höhe 208,3. Den Wirtschaftsweg folgte ich bis Schleberoda und bog dann auf die Straße die nach Westen führte zur Neuen Göhle ab. An der Höhe 211,6 wurde die L163 gequert und dann nichts wie rein in die Neue Göhle, dort erst einmal kreuz und quer durchgefahren. Hier wurde ich fündig, es gibt sie doch die Trails in der Neuen Göhle, nicht viele aber doch einige wenige, nicht allzu lange, aber feine Trails.
Nachdem ich in der Neuen Göhle nun ordentlich herumgefahren war, sowie neue Wege angelegt hatte begab ich mich wieder auf die Rücktour auf Feldwegen Richtung Banderoda, über die Hirschtränke und den Distelberg bis hoch zur Müchehöhe. Ich folgte der Müchehöhe Richtung Osten bis Schortau, durch den Park am Schlossteich Bedra vorbei 
bis zur Halde Pfännerhall. Ab hier wieder auf den Geiseltalrundweg bis Frankleben und am See entlang bis zur Halde Blösien. Diese wurde längs überquert bis Blösien Sportplatz. Am Sportplatz in Blösien vorbei rüber über die A38 und nach norden gewandt zur Alten Heerstraße. Ich folgte dann der Alten Heerstraße bis in Höhe der Gaststätte zur Sülze (lecker und preiswerte Speisen, kann ich nur empfehlen). Ca 200 m vor der Sülze geht nach Norden ein Radweg Richtung Airpark ab den ich dann bis zum Airpark folgte. Es war wieder einmal eine schöne Tour mit teilweise neuen Wegen und bei noch sonnigem Wetter, Morgen soll es ja etwas schlechter werden.
Insgesamt hatte ich dann 82 km abgespult, für einen Wochenanfang nicht schlecht, das lässt ja noch hoffen für diese etwas kurze Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (30. September 2008)

Hallo Udo
habe heute die Bahnverbindungen für den 3.10. rausgesucht. Leider gestaltet sich die Rückfahrt von Halle nach Zeitz zur einem Abenteuer. Ich bin entweder Stundenlang unterwegs,oder ich muß Umwege fahren und/oder muß Züge benutzen wo das SA-Ticket nicht gilt. Ich habe mich deshalb entschlossen bis Merseburg mit dem Auto zu fahren. Weißt du wo ich dort halbwegs vernüftig parken kann (nähe Bahnhof) ohne gleich das ganze gesparte Geld vom SA-Ticket in Parkgebühren umzusetzen.Ich komme über die Bundesstraße von WSF her.
Schon mal danke für eine Auskunft.
Gruß Axel


----------



## GTdanni (30. September 2008)

Hallo Axel. 
Mit dem Parken warte mal ab was Udo rausfindet, ich steh dort meist als Kurzparker, wo man nen ganzen Tag kostenlos und erlaubt stehen kann vermag ich jetzt nicht zu sagen. 

Kommst du denn allein oder kommt von deiner Seite noch jemand mit? 
Wir wären dann in MSB 3 Leute und einer kommt schon aus WSF (evtl schon mit Zug) der würde dann das Ticket kaufen aber wir brauchen ja erst in MSB eins. 

Wir fahren dann sicher mit dem Zug 6:15 nach Halle. 

Hier mal noch meine Nummer 0172 7934257  oder  03462 933320 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kasebi (30. September 2008)

Hallo Danni
Ich komme allein. Warten wir mal ab was Udo zu sagen hat. Tol wenn wir dann zu fünft fahren können. Das ist dann optimal genutzt.
Axel


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
gestern, wie schon im LMB angekündigt, wurde die Geiseltalseeumrundung mit Halbinsel durchgeführt. 
Es trafen sich um 10:00 Uhr am Großkaynaer See (Südfeldsee) Hafen:
Udo @Udo1 aus Merseburg als Tourguide,
Reinhard @Reinhard1 aus WSF vom White Rock Tourenteam,
Thomas WSF vom White Rock Tourenteam,
Walther WSF vom White Rock Tourenteam,
Jürgen aus WSF und
Peter aus WSF.
Es ging gleich auf den Radweg am Westufer des Runstedter See nach Frankleben zur Flutungsstelle. Danach auf dem Radweg bis nach Neumark zum Überlauf an der Engstelle, die schon gewaltig breit geworden ist. Nach der Besichtigung der Engstelle 
weiter bis zur Marina Mücheln, um dann bei Stöbnitz auf die Halbinsel zu fahren. In der Schutzhütte wurde eine Pause eingelegt.
Die ganze Anlage ist wie immer in einem sehr gepflegten Zustand. Nach der Stärkung ging es weiter auf dem Rundweg bis zum östlichen Ende der Halbinsel 
in einem Kreis wieder zurück zum Geschiebepark bei Stöbnitz. Hier folgten wir den für die Asphaltierung vorbereiteten Radweg bis zum Weinberg, diesmal nicht über die Rampe. Am oberen Rundweg fuhren wir dann bis nach Frankleben zurück, wo die Tour beendet wurde und die Teilnehmer wieder in die Standorte zurückfuhren.
Insgesamt hatte ich von Haustür zu Haustür 65 km zurückgelegt, wobei die eigentliche Umrundung mit Halbinsel nur 39,1 km betrug. Das Wetter, sollte ja heute regnen, passte und der Wind war eigentlich auch nicht so stark. Die Summe der Steigungen betrug 623 Meter. Die max. Höhe, die wir erklommen hatten, war 208 m ü.NN. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit betrug von Haustür zu Haustür 
16,1 km/h. Es war wieder einmal eine schöne Tour mit euch Weißenfelser, mir hat es wie immer Spaß gemacht. Also laßt es euch in dieser Woche gut gehen bis zum nächsten Dienstag, ich schicke euch den Tourvorschlag zu.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Danni
> Ich komme allein. Warten wir mal ab was Udo zu sagen hat. Tol wenn wir dann zu fünft fahren können. Das ist dann optimal genutzt.
> Axel



Hallo, da ja Feiertag ist, empfehle ich euch hinter dem Bahnhof zu parken.
bzw. wie im oberen Link schon eingetragen den Parkplatz bei REWE in der "LAUCHSTÄDTER STRAßE" siehe gelbe Marker Parkmöglichkeiten auf dem Bild.
Ihr könnt dann gleich durch den Fußgängertunnel auf die Bahnhofseingangsseite wechseln.

Viel Spaß bei der Tour


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
habe heute das Wetter genutzt zu einer spontanen Tour durch den Saalekreis und den Burgenlandkreis. Nachdem ich heute Morgen aus dem Fenster sah und die Sonne lachte, rief ich gleich mal den Erich von den Merseburger Radlern an, ob er nicht Lust hätte zu einer Tour. Er war sofort dabei und um 10:00 Uhr stand er bei mir vor der Haustür. Da er ja ein eingefleischter Trekkinkradfahrer ist, habe ich aus Solidarität auch mein Trekkingrad aktiviert. Nach kurzer Abstimmung wieviel Zeit man denn so hat, bis ca. 16:00-17:00 Uhr. Also wurde vereinbart die Hausschlachtung in Groß-Jena einen Besuch abzustatten und ein wenig lecker Wurst zu erstehen. Verkauf ist nur einmal in der Woche Donnerstag 14:00 bis 18:00 Uhr. Es ging erst einmal die Alte Heerstraße Richtung Klobikauer Halde und dann die Rampe am Nordwestufer des Geiseltalsees entlang. Unten angekommen Matsch ohne Ende auf ca. 300 m, wegen starken Fahrzeugverkehrs und den gestrigen Regen alles aufgeweicht. Die Räder waren nach der Durchfahrt total verschlammt. Über Stöbnitz ging es weiter bis nach Mücheln und dann weiter über St. Ulrich und St. Micheln auf den Plattenweg Richtung Süden zur L209 die in Richtung Gleina führt. Der folgten wir bei stürmischen Windböen, die uns entgegen pusteten, mit 12- 14 km/h bis zum Unstruttal Flugplatz Laucha. 
Weiter den Downhill runter zum Unstrutradweg und über Dorndorf, Laucha,
Weischütz und Freyburg bis nach Groß-Jena. In Groß-Jena erst einmal zur Hausschlachtung und frisch geräucherte Bratwurst gekauft. 
Danach weiter den Unstrutradweg über Blütengrund bei Naumburg zur Hennebrücke, hier auf das rechte Salleufer gewechselt. 
Es wurde dann auf dem Saaleradweg weitergefahren über Weißenfels bis nach Großkorbetha. Ab hier entschlossen wir uns den Saaleradweg zu verlassen und auf Schleichwegen, gut ausgebaut an der alten Mühle vorbei bis Wengelsdorf zu fahren. Weiter nordwärts durch den Ort und dann auf den Radweg an der Jahrhunderthalle in Spergau vorbei, über Leuna bis zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour nach Merseburg/Airpark.
Insgesamt hatten wir dann am Ende so 100 km abgespult, bei einer Duchschgnittsgeschwindigkeit von immerhin noch 18,42 km/h. Trotz der ersten ca. 40 km Gegenwind noch, wie ich finde, ein beachtlicher Schnitt. Die Summe der Steigungen betrug diesmal leider nur 556 Meter. Alles in allem eine schöne Trekkingradtour bei Sonne pur und auf der Rücktur entspanntes fahren, da Wind von hinten.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

am 07.10. findet eine kleine Tour rund um Weißenfels statt.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7223

Stecke:
WSF- Langendorf- Prittitz- Gröbitz- nördlich Giekau- Schönburg- Wethau- Wald südlich Naumburg- Flemmingen- Bad Kösen-
Lengefeld- Möllern- Hasselbachweg- Balgstädt- Freyburg- Alte Göhle- Obschütz- Storkau- WSF

Km- gesamt 75;

Strecke kann jederzeit gekürzt werden.
Summe der Steigungen leider nur 753 m.

Im Anhang die Strecke als kml-Datei


----------



## B..G.M... (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
muß als alter Saupreuß mal bemerken, dass der Udo hier etwas Schwung in das Sachsen Anhalt Forum bringt.
Da könnt ihr regional froh sein, dass sich jemand kümmert und hier alles schön reinstellt.
Ansonsten wären ziemlich tote Hose auf der Seite. 
Also, immer schön weiter so und hoffen, dass es besser wird. 
Flucht nach vorne nennt man das wohl....grins.
War heute mal 'ne kleine MTB-Runde mit den Osterburger Triathlonfüchsen drehen.
Die wollen neben dem legendären Crossduathlon auchmal ein MTB Rennen organisieren.
Mal sehen, wie das weiter geht. Im Norden regt sich also etwas.


Viele Grüße von Thomas


----------



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2008)

B..G.M... schrieb:


> Hi,
> muß als alter Saupreuß mal bemerken, dass der Udo hier etwas Schwung in das Sachsen Anhalt Forum bringt.
> Da könnt ihr regional froh sein, dass sich jemand kümmert und hier alles schön reinstellt.
> Ansonsten wären ziemlich tote Hose auf der Seite.
> ...


Recht hast Du Thomas, in diesem lokalen Bikeforum *Sachsen-Anhalt* ist wirklich tote Hose angesagt. Wenn ich da in meinem alten Forum, bis Juli 2007 *Köln,Bonn und Umgebung* schaue, wo jeden Tag der Bär steppt, werde ich manchmal richtig neidisch. Ich hatte schon mehrfach überlegt wieder zu *Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser* zurückzuwechseln. Aber da ich nun schon 1 Jahr in Sachsen-Anhalt wohne, werde ich wohl hier bleiben und weiter hoffen, dass es etwas reger wird in diesem unseren lokalen Bikeforum *Sachsen-Anhalt*. Manchmal soll so etwas ja auch etwas länger dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Reinhard, Jürgen und Thomas,
das Wetter am Dienstag mit Stand heute:
Sonne, Wolken 17°C und Wind aus dem Süden mit 7 km/h.
Dann bis zur Tour am Dienstag 09:00 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
heute wurde die Tour gemäß LMB, WSF-Schönburg-Bad Kösen- Klein und Großjena-WSF durchgeführt.
Start war diesmal um 09:00 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels. Es waren so um die 75 km angedacht mit rund 950 HHM. Ich startete schon um 07:30 Uhr in Merseburg und war nach 64 Minuten auf dem Marktplatz in WSF angekommen. Noch kurz einen Besuch bei meinem Mechaniker des Vertrauens gemacht und pünktlich, wie es sich gehört 5 Minuten vor der Zeit ist des Soldaten Pünktlichkeit, stand ich auf dem Markt. Zwischenzeitlich haben sich Mitfahrer abgemeldet, leider wegen Krankheit, gute Besserung Jürgen. Es fanden sich aber noch zwei Mitfahrer ein, 
der Manfred vom White Rock Tourenteam, sowie der
Thomas ebenfalls vom White Rock Tourenteam.
Also pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr Start in Richtung LANGENDORF Alte Salzstraße. Es ging dann weiter bis PRITTITZ, kurz hinter dem Bahnübergang nach Süden in den Ort hinein. Die Straße Richtung Westen gefolgt, bis Ortsausgang und dann auf einen Wiesenweg nach Süden bis GRÖBITZ. Gleich nach dem Ortseingang wieder nach Westen abgebogen. Kurz vor POHLITZ wieder nach Norden über die B 87 weiter auf einen Wiesenweg, stetig bergan und dann durch den Schönburger Wald bis SCHÖNBURG. Hier erwartete uns schon der Nachzügler Uwe. Zu viert ging es dann auf dem Saaleradweg Richtung Wethau auf den Mühlenwanderweg bis zum Bahnübergang WETHAU. Hier wandten wir uns wieder nach Südwesten bis zum Gewerbegebiet Roter Berg. Auf Schleichwegen ging es dann an einem Taleinschnitt hoch bis in den Wald Buchholz südlich NAUMBURG. Der Wald wurde in westlicher Richtung durchfahren bis zur Ortschaft FLEMMINGEN. Weiter westwärts durch die Ortschaft und hinein in den Wald. Kreuz und quer durch den Wald in südlicher Richtung grobe Richtung KUKULAU. Dazwischen noch Weg zu Ende tiefer Einschnitt, Behelfsbrücke, Äste schön glitschig. Also Räder rüber reichen und runter und hochgeklettert,
dann weiter auf schönen Trails bis zum Zeltplatz Bad Kösen. An den dortigen Kiosk erst einmal Mittagspause bei Erbsensuppe mit BOWU. 
Nach der Stärkung die Saale überquert und hoch auf das linke Saaleufer nördlich HIMMELREICH. Auf Feld und Wiesenwegen ging es dann nach Norden. FRANKENAU wurde nordwestlich umfahren, am östlichen Rand des Schenkenholz vorbei bis nach Großwillsdorf. Ab hier auf dem Naturlehrpfad und schönen Trail bis nach Kleinjena runter. Den Radweg bis nach Großjena und dann in Höhe des Steinernen Bilderbuchs in die Straußwirtschaft eingekehrt. Der Federweißer sah aus, als ob wir Wurstsuppe im Glas hätten, schmeckte allerdings nicht danach. 
Nach der Stärkung ging es auf dem Saaleradweg am rechten Ufer bis nach Weißenfels zurück. Hier wurde die Tour beendet.
Mein Dank gilt allen Mitfahrern, sie haben alles über sich ergehen lassen, ohne zu murren, Danke!!!!


*Hier einige Daten:*
Strecke von Haustür zu Haustür: 118 km
Summe der Steigungen von Haustür zu Haustür: 1011 Meter
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von Haustür zu Haustür: 17,54 km/h
5319 kcal verbrannt bei einem Duchschnittspuls von 116

Länge der eigentlichen Strecke: 73,46 km
Summe der Steigungen: 829,1 Meter


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
werde Morgen eine kleine lockere Tour, ca. 75 km, mit dem Manfred vom Weißenfelser White Rock Tourenteam durchführen.
Treffpunkt 09:40 Uhr am Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn in Beuna.
Fahrt mit der Bahn bis Querfurt und dann hinein in den Ziegelrodaer Forst, weiter Richtung Norden durch das Rainholz und Osterhausen bis in den Kratzbusch. Ab hier in östlicher Richtung durch den Wald bis Holzzelle und den Downhill ins Tal runter bis zur Eisenbahnlinie. Weiter über Erdeborn und Oberröblingen am See auf den Radweg Salziger-Süßer See bis Amsdorf und dann auf den Radweg an der Kante des Tagebaus bis Etzdorf. Ab hier auf Feldwegen über Steuden bis nach Bad Lauchstädt und dann wieder auf Feldwegen südwärts bis zur Alten Heerstraße, über Geusa bis Beuna zum Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn. Dort Tourende.
Länge der Strecke: 75 km und die Summe der Steigungen beträgt rund 592 Meter.
Falls jemand Urlaub oder sonstige Freizeit haben sollte, ist er recht herzlich zur Tour eingeladen


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
wie schon gestern angekündigt habe ich heute eine kleine lockere Tour, ca. 75 km, mit dem Manfred vom Weißenfelser White Rock Tourenteam durchgeführt.
Treffpunkt war 09:40 Uhr am Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn in Beuna.
Fahrt mit der Bahn bis Querfurt und während der Fahrt die Strecke geändert, denn mein Mitfahrer kannte den nördlichen Teil des Ziegelrodaer Forstes nur von der Durchfahrt auf Waldautobahn zum Brocken und das Schloss Allstedt wollte er auch mal gerne sehen, weil er zwar in der Region aufgewachsen ist aber noch niemals dort gewesen war.
Also ab Querfurt auf dem Querneradweg bis LODERSLEBEN und dann auf dem Quernewanderweg hinein in den Ziegelrodaer Forst. Weiter auf der Waldautobahn parallel zum Sandtalgraben bis zur Zwillingseiche und weiter Richtung Märzenbechertal. Am Sandberg Höhe 276,4 nach Norden geschwenkt. Am Feuchtbiotop und an der Schutzhütte vorbei bis zum Rand der ehemaligen Start und Landebahn, ab hier weiter Richtung Südwesten. An der Kreuzung Höhe 285,6 nach Norden grobe Richtung Sägewerk, die L219 überquert und dann auf einen sehr schönen langen Downhill bis nordöstlich Hirschberg gerollt. Den großen Querweg Richtung Winkel gefolgt bis ca. 300 m vor Waldende. Ab hier nach Westen auf einen schönen Wanderweg bergab. Es lag schon sehr viel Laub auf dem Weg und die herumliegenden Äste waren nicht mehr alle sichtbar, haben es aber ohne Sturz überstanden. Oberhalb Schloss Allstedt sind wir dann aus dem Wald gekommen. Auf direkten Weg zum Schloss Allstedt und dann erst einmal die herrliche Aussicht genossen, 
na ja was man bei diesigen Wetter so sehen kann, zumindestens der Kyffhäuser konnte in seinen Konturen ausgemacht werden. Danach rein in das Schlosskaffee und erst einmal leckeren Mohn und Käsekuchen mit Kaffee genossen. Kann ich nur empfehlen, ist immer wieder ein Genuss. Noch einen kleinen Schwatz mit Tilly der Kräuterhexe geführt, und weil wir so schön artig waren bekamen, wir noch eine Sonderführung in den sehr schönen historischen Weinkeller.
Weinprobe haben wir ausgeschlagen, da wir ja noch fahren mussten. 
Dann wieder auf die Räder und sofort wieder hinein in den Wald. Westlich vom Hirschberg wurde wieder die L219 gequert und ab ging es auf neuen Wegen Richtung Beerkopf. Hier ereilte dem Manfred die Pannenhexe am Hinterrad, Reifen platt, Nagel im Mantel. 
Nach Reparatur desselben weiter zu einer Abkürzung, die entpuppte sich als ehemaliges Munitionslager der russischen Streitkräfte, also wieder retour und auf der nächsten WAB bis nach LANDGRAFRODA gestrampelt. Durch den Ort und runter auf einen geilen Singletrail ins Märzenbechertal. Unten angekommen auf dem Hauptweg wieder hoch Richtung Kriegsbirken und Sandberg. An der Höhe 276,4 nach Süden abgedreht und auf der Friedrichstraße bis zur L172 1000 m südwestlich Hermannseck. Die Straße überquert und auf der anderen Seite auf dem Himmelsscheibenweg über Hermannseck und LEIMBACH bis nach Querfurt zum Bahnhof. 2 Minuten vor Abfahrt des Zuges saßen wir auf unseren Plätzen und fuhren dann ganz entspannt bis nach Beuna zum Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn. Dort Tourende. Es war wieder eine tolle Tour mit einem hervorragenden Mitfahrer, danke Manfred mir hat es Spaß gemacht.

Länge der Strecke: 57,75 km und die Summe der Steigungen betrug rund 564 Meter.

Von Haustür zu Haustür waren es bei mir 76 km mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 16,79 km/h.


Video folgt!!


----------



## deoteg (10. Oktober 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ........Weinprobe haben wir ausgeschlagen, da wir ja noch fahren mussten. ...



Wer das man glaubt


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
habe mal für den 14.10. eine kleine lockere Runde eingetragen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7200

Ziel: Langeneichstädter Warte
Startort: Großkayna Hafen (Südfeldsee)
Startzeit 10:00 Uhr
geplante Strecke:
_Geiseltalseeradweg bis Mücheln- Mücheln Südhang Trails- St. MIcheln Kohlberg - Hesseltal- weiter Nordwesten - Oechlitzgrund mit Wurzeltrail- Langeneichstädter Grund- Langeneichstädt- Langeneichstädter Warte- Wünsch- Schwarzeiche- Klobikauer Halde- Aussichtsturm Downhill zum unteren Rundweg- Frankleben- Großkayna Tourende
_
Länge ca. 57 km; Summe der Steigungen ca. 525 Meter

Rückkehr bei Tageslicht.

Wer Zeit und Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (10. Oktober 2008)

Und ich habe vor, morgen am Samstag den 11.10., ne kleine Runde um den Geiseltalsee zu drehen. 
Start ist so gegen 13:00Uhr in Leuna, also ca 13:30 Uhr in der Grube. 


Desweiteren findet am 12.10. also Sonntag das abbiken der White-Rocker statt. 
Ab 14 Uhr am Auensee in Granschütz, es wird Getränke und ein Hobbyrennen geben. 
Der Spass wird im Vordergrund stehen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und ich habe vor, morgen am Samstag den 11.10., ne kleine Runde um den Geiseltalsee zu drehen.
> Start ist so gegen 13:00Uhr in Leuna, also ca 13:30 Uhr in der Grube.
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Danni,
wäre gerne Morgen mitgekommen, habe aber mit meiner lieben Gattin morgen eine ganz persönliche Stadtführung nur wir zwei. Wird bestimmt ganz toll werden.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Manfred,

wie versprochen nachfolgend das Video von unserer Tour durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst am letzten Donnerstag. 

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/ImSojGe-Querfurt-Allstedt-Querfurt


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

bei dem heutigen schönen Herbstvormittag habe ich nochmal schnell einen Ausritt zum Geiseltalsee unternommen, hatte nur 2 Stunden Zeit.
Was gab es neues zu sehen? Das Wasser der Saale sprudelt stärker als sonst an der Flutungsstelle in den See.
An dem Rundweg sind jetzt schon einige dort angebrachte Platzhalter plakatiert.
Wie z.B. an der Stelle wo ehemals Benndorf und Neubiendorf stand.
Diese Tafeln sollen an die 16 verschwundenen Ortschaften erinnern.
Es war wieder einmal eine schöne herbstliche Runde.


----------



## Kasebi (12. Oktober 2008)

Also irgendwie haben Udo1 und B..G.M... recht.Es lahmt gewaltig in SA. Eben tote Hose. Nun könnte man ja mosern der wichtigste Biketeil von SA ist in einem anderen Forum untergebracht. Aber SA besteht nicht nur aus dem Harz. Und Udo macht es uns ja vor. Auch wenn ich kaum die Zeit haben werde soviel zu biken wie Udo. Unsereiner muß schließlich noch arbeiten, hat Haus, Hof und Garten und noch ein paar andere Interessen.Aber ich denke etwas mehr Schwung täte uns allen gut. Und auch wenn sich unsere Touren zum Teil durch räumliche Nähe überschneiden werden. Eine andere Sichtweise ist aber nie verkehrt. Und so hab ich mich entschlossen im laufe der nächsten Woche ein neues Thema eröffnen. Mal sehen was draus wird. Bis dahin mit 
MfG Axel


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Also irgendwie haben Udo1 und B..G.M... recht.Es lahmt gewaltig in SA. Eben tote Hose. Nun könnte man ja mosern der wichtigste Biketeil von SA ist in einem anderen Forum untergebracht. Aber SA besteht nicht nur aus dem Harz. Und Udo macht es uns ja vor. Auch wenn ich kaum die Zeit haben werde soviel zu biken wie Udo. Unsereiner muß schließlich noch arbeiten, hat Haus, Hof und Garten und noch ein paar andere Interessen.Aber ich denke etwas mehr Schwung täte uns allen gut. Und auch wenn sich unsere Touren zum Teil durch räumliche Nähe überschneiden werden. Eine andere Sichtweise ist aber nie verkehrt. Und so hab ich mich entschlossen im laufe der nächsten Woche ein neues Thema eröffnen. Mal sehen was draus wird. Bis dahin mit
> MfG Axel


 
Du hast vollkommen recht. Mach das Axel
Ach ja unser Team besteht jetzt, seit 19:45 Uhr Ortszeit, aus 4 Mitgliedern


----------



## andi65 (12. Oktober 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei dem heutigen schönen Herbstvormittag habe ich nochmal schnell einen Ausritt zum Geiseltalsee unternommen, .....


Schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben, war heute früh auch mal wieder am Geiseltalsee unterwegs.
Da hätten wir mal eine kleine Runde zusammen kullern können.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mal für den 14.10. eine kleine lockere Runde eingetragen.
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7200
> 
> ...


 
*Achtung die Tour wurde kurzfristig geändert.*

Neuer Treffpunkt: Bahnhofsvorplatz Weißenfels
Zeit: 09:40 Uhr
Tourziel: Jenzig bei Jena Löbstedt nördlich der A4

Fahrt mit Hopperticket DB bis Jena Zwätzen.
Tourgauide diesmal der Peter von den Weißenfelser White Rock Tourenteamsympatiesanten


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Leser dieses Themas,
da sich heute das Wetter von seiner besten Seite gezeigt hat, habe ich gleich die Gelegenheit genutzt eine kleine Tour durch den Burgenlandkreis zu machen. Start war wie immer Airpark Merseburg. Es ging dann auf der Salzstraße bis Frankleben. Achtung man muss jetzt die Eisenbahnunterführung nutzen, um zum Südfeldsee zu gelangen, der Radweg an der L178 ist schon verschwunden, durch den Neubau der Straße in diesem Bereich. Weiter am Runstedter See entlang auf den Pilgerweg bis Roßbach. Hinter der Ortschaft auf einen Wirtschaftsweg Richtung Westen, die B176 überquert und auf den Plattenweg bis zur Höhe 149,3. Dann weiter auf einen Feldweg 
bis zum südlichen Ortsausgang Zeuchfeld. Hier hart nach Süden abgebogen und ca. 400 m bis zu einer Obstplantage, die sich nach Westen erstreckt. Diese wurde am Nordrand Richtung Westen umfahren um dann auf den Rundwanderweg Schloss Neuenburg zu gelangen. Diesen bin ich aber nur bis zur Höhe 209,8 nach Süden gefolgt. An der Höhe 90° nach Westen und auf einen sehr schönen herbstlichen Waldweg 
weiter gefahren. Diesmal die Alte Göhle nicht auf dem Pilgerweg durchfahren sondern auf einen Parallelweg weiter nördlich des Pilgerweges. Der Weg lässt sich schön fahren, Waldautobahn, er führt bis kurz vor der Brücke, die über die Umgehungsstraße um Freyburg führt. Die Brücke überquert und auch in diesem Bereich gibt es noch einsame Trails, den Trail Richtung Süden gefahren bis zum südlichen Rand der Alten Göhle zum dortigen Weinbergweg. Weiter in südwestlicher Richtung bis zum Haineberg und dann auf den Weinwanderweg 2 weiter bis zur Unstrut runter. 
Hier erst einmal nach Freyburg rein, Fleischer und Bäcker gefunden, Mittagspause auf dem Marktplatz. Nach der Stärkung weiter an der Unstrut entlang über Großjena und Blütengrund bis zur Hennebrücke. Die brücke überquert und am rechten Ufer der Saale weiter bis zur Neuen Welt, Eingang ins Kroppental. Einige Hundert Meter durch das Kroppental gefahren bis kurz vor dem Panisch Haus. Ab hier den naturbelassenen Weg hoch nach Norden auf die Höhe oberhalb Schönburg Höhe 168,8, schöner Anstieg. Rückwärts wäre das ein toller Downhill. Dann weiter durch das Kirchholz zur L204, diese überquert und weiter grobe Richtung norden. Das Kötschbachtal wurde südlich durchquert, runter ein herrlicher Downhill, 
auf der anderen Seite hoch auch sehr schön, wobei runter noch schöner. Dieser Weg ist noch mit der alten Finnewanderwegmarkierung, rotes Dreieck, ausgeschildert. Weiter auf dem Höhenweg oberhalb Leißling 
bis nördlich Rödgen, dann ein herrlicher Downhill runter nach Leißling und eine Straße die in eine Sackgasse endet mit Quelle hoch gen Süden. Den Wanderweg nicht gefolgt, sondern den Weg mit Treppen an der Quelle vorbei, oben angekommen war er wieder fahrbar bis vor einer Gartentür, hier wie üblich bei solchen Aktionen Weg zu Ende. Da es ja bekanntlich kein zurück sondern nur ein vorwärts gibt, weiter durch den Wald den Hang hoch, ca. 200 Meter bis zum Waldrand. Hier wieder einen Weg gefunden und dann weiter auf der Zufahrtsstraße von Rödgen zur B87. Über die Schöne Aussicht und dem Weißen Berg nach Weißenfels West rein, die Straße runter bis zur Saale. Die Saale überquert und dann über Tagewerben, Reichhardswerben zum Südfeldsee, am Ostufer entlang über Beuna und Zscherben zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
Es war eine super Tour bei schönstem Herbstwetter. Schweiß ohne Ende mit Topaussichten.
Hier einige Tourdaten:
Länge: 80,84 km
Summe der Steigungen: 705 Meter
Schnitt von: 16,1 km/h


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und Biker oder auch Leserinnen und Leser,
heute waren wir, das sind die White Rock Tourenteamfahrer aus Weißenfels und die White Rock Tourenteamsympathiesanten, mal in Jena unterwegs. 
Die Tour wurde ja gestern noch schnell geändert, der Peter hatte so vom Jenzig geschwärmt, da haben wir kurzerhand umdisponiert. Ich kann schon mal vorwegnehmen, die Tour war einfach geil. Also bin ich gegen 08:05 Uhr von Merseburg zum Treffpunkt nach Weißenfels Bahnhof, diesmal schön ruhig, rübergefahren. Im Bahnhof erst einmal Auskunft eingeholt, wie weit man bis zum Endpunkt Hopperticket Richtung Jena fahren kann, Porstendorf war die Antwort. Wer mal in Weißenfels ein Bedürfnis hat, muss sich das bis in den Zug verkneifen, so etwas wie ein WC gibt es dort nicht mehr. Also um 09:53 Uhr rein in den Zug und ab, über Großheringen umsteigen, bis Haltepunkt Jena- Zwätzen. Ab hier übernahm der Tourguide für die heutige Tour, der Peter, die Führung. Er führte uns sogleich zum, wie angeblich die Legende sagt, vergessenem Dorf. Soll wohl Napoleon nicht gefunden haben, nun ja die Legende. In Laasan dann am Ortsausgang noch mal eine kleine Pause und dann nichts wie hoch die Rampe zum Jenzig, Puls war ordentlich.
Oben angekommen ging es auf der Saalehorizontale in Richtung Jenzighaus. Am Startplatz der Drachenflieger erst einmal die schöne Aussicht in Richtung Gembdental und Jena genossen, 
einfach herrlich in diesen Herbsttagen anzusehen. Noch ein Blick auf den Hausberg zur Wilhelmshöhe und dann ab zum Jenzighaus zur Mittagspause. 
Nach der Besichtigung der Karl Liebknecht Gedenktafel ging es auf der Saalehorizontalen 
weiter in Richtung Hufeisen. Auf dem Wanderweg roter Querbalken bis zum Großen Gleisberg und Gleisbergruine. 
Eine herrliche Fahrt durch das herbstliche bunte Blättermeer. Von der Ruine wieder retour bis zum Einstieg Wanderweg Blauer Balken, der in Richtung Schlossberg führt. Herrlicher Trail, aber man musste an zwei Stellen bedingt durch das viele Laub, höllisch aufpassen, dass man die in der Mitte stehenden Grenzsteine nicht überfährt. 
Da wir ja noch so ziemlich alles mitmachen, aber nicht mehr die Jüngsten sind wurde an zwei Stellen abgesessen und 10 Meter bergab geschoben, der Einzige unter 50 Jährige schob ebenfalls aus Sympathie mit. Nun ja die Knochen wachsen bei den über 60 Jährigen nicht mehr so schnell zusammen. Alles in allem war es mal wieder eine schöne Tour im Jenaer Bikerevier, das auf alle Fälle Lust auf mehr gemacht hat.
Danke Peter für die herrliche Tour mit den überwältigenden Aussichten. Mir hat es wieder einmal Spaß gemacht. Bis zur nächsten Tour, am kommenden Dienstag.
Hier einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke von Haustür zu Haustür: 65 km
Länge der Tour 20,79 km
Summe der Steigungen: 413 Meter


Video folgt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wie gestern schon angekündigt, nachfolgend das Video der gestrigen Jena - Jenzig- Hufeisen- Dornburg Tour. Ist eigentlich ganz gut geworden.

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/SyvY9XG-Jena-Jenzig

Werde heute die Gelegenheit nutzen, das Wetter soll ja heute nochmal schön werden, um in die Auenwälder Richtung Leipzig zu fahren. Kleine lockere WP- Vorbereitungsrunde.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2008)

*Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser des Themas *
*Merseburg und Umgebung*,
als ich heute Morgen aus dem Fenster sah und die Sonne schon leicht lachte, dann auch noch den Wetterbericht für den morgigen Tag sah, entschloss ich mich spontan die Donnerstagstour auf den heutigen Tag zu verlegen. Der Wind kam aus Richtung West, also nahm ich mir die Richtung Osten vor. Ich wollte heute einen Weg von Merseburg durch die Auenlandschaft bis Leipzig Mitte und am Karl Heine Kanal, sowie den Elster-Saalekanal zum Rüsterweg, der an der Lupe entlang führt, zurück nach Merseburg fahren. Also gesagt getan um 09:30 Uhr war Start am Airpark Merseburg. Es ging den Gerichtsrain runter über die Oberaltenburg zur Saale. Weiter an der Schleuse bis nach Meuschau und von dort auf kurzen Weg bis Lössen auf den Pilgerweg. Es ging entlang dem Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See, kurz vor Zweimen stieß ich dann auf den Gosewanderweg Halle-Leipzig, den folgte ich bis in Höhe Schloss Dölkau. Dort wandte ich mich wieder etwas nach Norden und fuhr dann nördlich der Lupe durch den Auenwald bis nach Maßlau. Östlich von Maßlau wurde die BAB A9 unterquert und auf der Nessellacher Linie gelangte ich dann an den Lupedamm der neuen Lupe. 
Den folgte ich weiter bis zur Brücke über die Neue Lupe in Höhe Gundorfer Linie. Bis dato schien immer noch die Sonne und die herbstliche Laubfärbung in der Neuen Lupeaue sah echt Spitze aus. Kurz hinter der Brücke verließ ich den Lupedamm und fuhr am südlichen Rand vom Schlobachshof in der Aue weiter gen Osten. Ich folgte dann kurzzeitig den Hänicher Weg bis zur Spitzkehre im Jagen 370. In der Spitzkehre geht ein schöner kleiner Trail Richtung Süden weiter, der dann auf den Hinterforstweg mündet. Weiter ging es nördlich von Böhlitz-Ehrenberg an der Sportanlage vorbei bis zum Kilometerweg. 
Den fuhr ich weiter bis ins Leutscher Holz. Im Auenwald Wilder Mann nördlich Burgaue wurde die Eisenbahnlinie Leipzig-Bad Dürenberg unterquert. Im Auenwald Leipzig- Leutsch Burgaue östlich Sportplatz befindet sich ein kleine feine Gaststätte Waldfrieden glaub ich hieß sie mit herrlichem Biergarten und was das beste ist, es gibt die original Gose. Öffnungszeiten ab 14:00 Uhr. Dann weiter auf den Radweg zwischen der Kleinmesse und dem Elsterbecken bis zur Zeppelinbrücke in Lindenau. Die B87 wurde überquert und dann weiter durch den Zentralen Kulturpark am Palmengarten vorbei über die Brücke der Kleinen Lupe in den Clara Zetkinpark hinein. 
Diese beiden Parkanlage kann ich nur empfehlen, vor allem in der jetzigen Jahreszeit, großer alter Baumbestand mit teilweise exotischen Gewächsen. Es ging dann am rechten Ufer der Weißen Elster bis zur Nonnenbrücke in Plagiats weiter. Hier war dann der Einstieg in den Karl-Heinekanal, den ich dann in westlicher Richtung bis zum Ende folgte. Langsam machte sich bei mir der Hunger bemerkbar, der Magen knurrte schon merklich. Als ich mich schon auf das Aufreißen des Müsliriegels einstellte, sah ich etwas erhöht am Himmel ein Zeichen, das für die amerikanische Esskultur steht. McDonald's sei Dank, nicht wie hin zum Drive in, das geht schneller, man braucht sein Bike nicht anschließen das Zubehör nicht abbauen und man braucht darum keine Angst vor bösen Bikedieben zu haben. Also am Schalter bestellt, weil ja Los Wochos aktuell ein lecker BIG BACON JALAPENO mit feuriger Mexico-Sauce, dazu noch leckere Kartoffelspalten, ein Genuss und mein Magen war besänftigt. Nach der Stärkung weiter am Leipziger Binnenhafen vorbei zum Saale-Elster-Kanal, den folgte ich immer auf dem Norddamm bis Kötschlitz. Südlich Kötschlitz verließ ich dann den Damm und fuhr weiter Richtung Nordwest auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Dölkau, hier ging es wieder auf den Gosewanderweg Halle-Leipzig in westlicher Richtung durch den Auenwald. Das Wetter wurde langsam unangenehmer Wind von vorn und die Sonne lachte nicht mehr. Es ging weiter nördlich Zweimen und nördlich durch Zöschen bis nordöstlich Wallendorf Brücke über die Lupe.
Ab hier folgte ich dann den Naturlehrpfad Rüsterweg durch die Auenlandschaft. Der Weg folgte immer den Lauf der Lupe über Tragath und Luppenau bis zur B 181 kurz vor dem Gewerbegebiet Neu-Meuschau. Es ging dann wieder über Meuschau und der Merseburger Saaleschleuse, weiter über die Neumarkbrücke 
hoch zum Schloßgarten. Hier noch ein kurzer Blick auf das Saalewehr und dann über der Unteraltenburg zum Gerichtsrain und dann zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour zurück. 
Die Strecke hatte ein Länge von 76,8 km mit einer Summe der Steigungen von 114,6 Metern, also eine klassische Flachstrecke. Mein Durchschnittspuls betrug 91 Schläge, dabei bin ich eigentlich sehr zügig gefahren. Ich kann allen, die die Auenlandschaft und die Kanäle lieben nur empfehlen diese Tour einmal zu bestreiten. Der Anteil an öffentlichen Straßen war sehr gering, es ging zu 90% nur durch herrlichen herbstlichen Auenwald mit seinen alten Baumbeständen, wie gesagt eine empfehlenswerte Runde.
Ich werde im Anhang den Track einstellen.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

habe gerade ein lockere mittelschwere Tour für den 21.10. ins LMB gestellt.
Näheres zur Tour und Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7324
Zur kleinen Vorbereitung auf den Winterpokal.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
auf meiner gestrigen Radtour mit dem neuen Bikernachwuchs, noch Laufrad, im Bereich des Airparks Merseburg musste ich feststellen, das jetzt schon Straßen mit illegalen Müll zu gemüllt werden. Also Achtung wer die Kastanienpromenade Richtung Airpark mit seinem Bike benutzt, sollte auf Glas und Sperrmüll achten, sonst sind seine Reifen sehr schnell zerschnitten.
Das Ordnungsamt wurde von mir noch am gestrigen Sonntag per Mail informiert.
Und so sieht es aus:

Gleich hinter der Brücke Richtung Airpark, Reifentöter in Form von Glas ohne Ende.
Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen, warum einige wenige Mitbürger so viel kriminelle Energie aufbringen und ihren Müll, anstatt in der Tonne oder über die Sperrmüllabholkarte, entsorgen müssen. Auf jeden Fall müssen sie im Besitz eines fahrbaren Untersatzes sein.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
heute habe ich das wirklich sehr gute Wetter genutzt um noch einmal, vor dem angekündigten Regen ab Dienstag, eine kleine Runde zu drehen.
Start war wie immer am Airpark Merseburg. Es ging dann Richtung Merseburg West und über die Fritz- Winkler Straße auf die Geusaer Straße Richtung Geusa. Nach ca. 447 Metern bog ich nach Süden ab bis kurz vor Ortseingang Zscherben. Ab hier folgte ich den ökumenischen Pilgerweg Via Regia bis nach Frankleben. In Frankleben an den Geiseltalsee zur Flutungsstelle und dann auf den Radweg bis nach Mücheln zum Tunnel in die Stadt. Kurz hinter dem Tunnel fließt die Geisel, die darüber führende Brücke wurde fertig saniert und die Geiseldurchfahrt ist auch wieder befahrbar. 
Also bei den nächsten Touren gibt es wieder eine Bachdurchfahrt. Weiter ging es durch Mücheln über die Große und Kleine Brunnenstraße entlang der Geisel bis zur K2163, der folgte ich ca. 500 Meter bergan. Nach den 500 m bog ich nach Westen in die Reitergasse ab und folgte dieser bis zur Schutzhütte am Ortsausgang St. Micheln kurz vor Eingang in den Müchelner Wald. Weiter ging es auf den Talweg durch den herbstlich gefärbten Wald. 
Ich hielt mich immer rechts und folgte den dann abbiegenden Weg, der wieder zur K2163 führte. Die Straße wurde nach rund 400 m Richtung Schnellroda gefolgt und dann in Höhe der Windkraftanlagen nach Norden verlassen. Nach ca. 1,9 km trifft im spitzen Winkel ein Wirtschaftsweg auf den Asphaltweg, den ich dann in Richtung Westen ca. 1 km, bis zum Einstieg in den Oechlitzer Grund folgte. Dann ging es durch den Oechlitzer Grund, der sehr gut fahrbar ist immer auf der rechten Seite entlang. Die letzten 560 m gehen über in einen herrlichen Wurzeltrail 
bis zur L178, die wurde überquert und am Nordrand von Oechlitz ging es dann auf einen Wiesenweg weiter Richtung Osten. Die Brücke über den Bach im Langeneichstädter Grund wurde überquert und sofort hinter der Brücke am rechten Bachufer Richtung Norden auf Langeneichstädt zu weitergefahren. Nach einigen Metern war der Weg zu Ende und es tat sich ein frisch gegrubbertes Feld auf. Da es trocken war, konnte ich leicht einsinkend, gerade noch so weiterfahren und gelangte an die neue IC- Trasse LEIPZIG- ERFURT. Nach der Trasse konnte man wieder sehr gut entlang dem Bach auf einen Wiesenweg weiterfahren. Kurz vor dem Bahnübergang Langeneichstädt stieß ich wieder auf die Straße. Der Bahnübergang wurde überquert und die Fahrt ging Richtung Osten auf Wünsch zu weiter. Am Ortseingang, etwas versteckt sieht aus wie eine Hofeinfahrt geht ein Umgehungsweg, Wiesenweg, um Wünsch herum. So gelangte ich zur Schwarzeiche einen kleinen Bach, der in Richtung Osten fließt und letztendlich in der Saale endet. Ich folgte den Lauf der Schwarzeiche auf Wiesenwegen bis nach Oberklobikau. Am östlichen Ortsausgang geht eine alte gepflasterte Straße nach Süden auf die Klobikauer Halde zu, der folgte ich bis zum Fuße der Halde und folgte dann den Weg, der bis zur Alten Heerstraße geht. Auf der Alten Heerstraße angekommen ging es auf ihr immer in Richtung Osten bis Merseburg Airpark zurück.
Alles in allem waren es am Ende 53 km und 327 HM. Trotz sehr starkem Gegenwind auf den ersten Teilstück bis zum Eingang Oechlitzer Grund hatte ich noch einen Schnitt von 18 km/h.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auf meiner gestrigen Radtour mit dem neuen Bikernachwuchs, noch Laufrad, im Bereich des Airparks Merseburg musste ich feststellen, das jetzt schon Straßen mit illegalen Müll zu gemüllt werden. Also Achtung wer die Kastanienpromenade Richtung Airpark mit seinem Bike benutzt, sollte auf Glas und Sperrmüll achten, sonst sind seine Reifen sehr schnell zerschnitten.
> Das Ordnungsamt wurde von mir noch am gestrigen Sonntag per Mail informiert.
> Und so sieht es aus:
> ...


Nach dem ich am Sonntag noch das Ordnungsamt informiert hatte, wurde meine Mail am Montag kurz vor 07:00 Uhr gelesen und am heutigen Tag war alles entfernt worden. Ich kann nur noch sagen Danke den Damen und Herren vom Ordnungsamt für die superschnelle Reaktion.
Leider kann man die Verursacher nicht zur Kasse bitten.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2008)

*Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser des Themas "Merseburg und Umgebung",*
am heutigen Tag war ja die obligatorische Dienstagstour. 
Start war für mich um 08:30 Uhr in Merseburg Airpark. Über Beuna und Großkayna Südfeldsee 
ging es auf den kürzesten Weg, bei diesmal starkem Gegenwind und einer Temperatur von 17°C, nach Merseburg zum Treffpunkt auf den Marktplatz.
Mit von der heutigen Partie waren:
*Udo1* vom Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER als Tourguide;
*Richard1* ebenfalls vom Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER;
*Jürgen* aus Weißenfels, White Rock Tourenteam Sympatiesant;
*Walther *aus Weißenfels, White Rock Tourenteam und
*Thomas* aus Weißenfels, White Rock Tourenteam 
Jürgen war der letzte der eintraf, aber immer noch überpünktlich,wie eigentlich alle Teilnehmer die nach dem Motto handeln " 5 Minuten vor der Zeit ist des Soldaten Pünktlichkeit". Als er sein Bike abstellte stellten wir erst einmal fest, das er hinten einen klassischen Platten hatte. 
Also schnell zum Mechaniker meines Vertrauens geschickt, ist ja gleich um die Ecke. Eitel hat sofort alles stehen und liegen lassen und den Platten professionell wie immer instandgesetzt, sodass wir unserer Tour mit unmerklicher Verspätung, kurz nach 10:00 Uhr, beginnen konnten. es ging sofort zum Saaleradweg, den wir bis Weißenfels West folgten. Ab dort ging es hoch zum Weißen Berg, Schöne Aussicht. Wir folgten der Winterleite und der Alten Winterleite bis Rödgen westlicher Ortsausgang. Ab dort folgten wir im oberen Hangbereich des Waldes einen schönen mit Laub bedeckten Trail 
bis zum Einstieg in den Finnewanderweg. Hier ging es auf einen herrlichen Downhill durch den herbstlichen Wald, runter in das Franzosental und auf der anderen Seite wieder steil nach oben. 
Wohl dem der ordentliches Profil auf den Reifen hatte, der brauchte nicht zu schieben.
Wieder auf der Höhe angekommen ginges weiter in westlicher Richtung in den Schönburger Wald, hier zeigte uns Jürgen einen schönen Waldpfad bis zum Einstieg in den naturbelassenen Weg runter ins Kroppental. War ein echt schöner Downhill mit Natursteinen gespickt. Weiter ging es Richtung Neue Welt und zum Saaleradweg, den wir dann bis Freyburg folgten. In Freyburg wurde erst einmal der Bäcker auf dem Marktplatz gestürmt, den Kaffee kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Nach der Stärkung ging es nun bei fast 21°C weiter Richtung Neue Göhle. Hier folgten wir einen Hohlweg 
bis auf die Höhe der Neuen Göhle unweit des Wasserturms. Der Wald wurde nach Norden durchquert, dann an der nordöstlichen Waldspitze die Straße Freyburg-Mücheln überquert und auf den Höhenweg, Wirtschaftsweg, weiter zum Distelberg gefahren. 
Am östlichen Ortsausgang von Banderoda ging es hoch zur Müchelhöhe, wo wir eine herrliche Fernsicht hatte,man konnte das Völkerschlachtdenkmal in Leipzig am Horizont ausmachen. Die Abfahrt wurde in rasanter fahrt hinter uns gebracht und es ging durch den Park und Schlossteich von Bedra hoch zur Halde Vesta. Die Halde wurde überquert, mit Baumhindernissen kurz hinter zwei Kurven. Also Vorsicht bei der Abfahrt von der Halde zum Parkplatz am Nordufer des Südfeldsees.
Hier wurde die Tour beendet.
Mein Dank gilt meinen Mitfahrern,die alles ohne zu murren über sich ergehen ließen. Es war wieder einmal eine schöne Tour, bei diesmal noch Kaiserwetter. Allen eine schöne Woche bis zur nächsten Tour, diesmal nächste Woche am Mittwoch. Der Tourguide ist diesmal Walther, es geht mit Bahn nach Zeitz und dann Richtung Westen bis nach Schönburg an die Saale und zurück nach Weißenfels. Tour wird noch ins LMB gestellt.
Da ich heute auf einen Fremd PC den Bericht schreibe, kann ich am Ende des Tourberichtes leider die Strecke am Schluss nicht als Bild einfügen.
Hier noch einige Tourdaten:
Länge der Strecke von Hautür zu Haustür: 79 km
Länge der Tour: 45 km
Summe der Steigungen: 502 Meter


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

hier der Nachtrag der gestrigen Tour, die Strecke und das Streckenprofil.

Die Weißenfelser Biker mussten dann natürlich noch den Weg vom Südfeldsee nach Weißenfels zurücklegen, so das auf die gesamte Strecke nochmal so ca. 14 km dazu kommen.

Am Freitag den 31.10. um 19:00 Uhr findet in Weißenfels der nächste
Stammtisch des White Rock Tourenteams statt. Alle interessierten Biker/innen können gerne teilnehmen.

Wie man auf diesen Fotos sieht konnte die Heimreise mit zufriedenen Gesichtern angetreten werden.

In der Anlage die Tour als OVL- gpx und kml- Datei


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
die nächste Dienstagstour findet diesmal am Mittwoch, den 29.10. statt. Der Tourguide ist der *Walther vom White Rock Tourenteam* Weißenfels.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7335

Treffpunkt ist der Bahnhof Weißenfels 09:55 Uhr

Es geht mit Burgenlandbahn nach Zeitz
Abfahrt 10:12 Uhr
Ankunft: 10:46 Uhr in Zeitz
Von Zeitz geht es über Kretzschau- Droyßig den Hasselbach entlang bis in das Wethautal und dann an der Saale zurück nach Weißenfels.
Ist auch Trekkingrad tauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Udo
Wenn ihr von Kretzschau kommend durch den Predel fahrt nehmt dort, wo der weg sich teilt, den rechten (schmalen)Weg, also nicht bergan.Ist auf jeden Fall der schönere. Wenn ihr dann auf die Fahrstraße stoßt dann schräg gegenüber in den Schloßpark. Den hoch und zum Bärengehege. Das ist ein muß für jeden Droyßigbesucher.Allerdings ist im Schloßpark Rad fahren verboten. Mich würde interessieren wie ihr von Droyßig aus weiter fahrt. Leider bin ich noch Krank geschrieben. Aber bis zu unserer Tour will und werde ich wieder Fitt sein. Zu unserer Tour hab ich im Droyßiger Wald eine kleine Änderung vor. Würde dann ein,zwei Km mehr sein. Aber insgesamt schöner. Übrigens Danke für deine Anleitung. Werde sie bald mal ausprobieren.Das Wochenende das du für die Teamtour vorgeschlagen hast ist OK. Sonntag wäre mir am liebsten. Da weiß ich wenigstens das ich nicht arbeiten muß. Aber bis dahin ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit.
Gruß Axel


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Wenn ihr von Kretzschau kommend durch den Predel fahrt nehmt dort, wo der weg sich teilt, den rechten (schmalen)Weg, also nicht bergan.Ist auf jeden Fall der schönere. Wenn ihr dann auf die Fahrstraße stoßt dann schräg gegenüber in den Schloßpark. Den hoch und zum Bärengehege. Das ist ein muß für jeden Droyßigbesucher.Allerdings ist im Schloßpark Rad fahren verboten. Mich würde interessieren wie ihr von Droyßig aus weiter fahrt. Leider bin ich noch Krank geschrieben. Aber bis zu unserer Tour will und werde ich wieder Fitt sein. Zu unserer Tour hab ich im Droyßiger Wald eine kleine Änderung vor. Würde dann ein,zwei Km mehr sein. Aber insgesamt schöner. Übrigens Danke für deine Anleitung. Werde sie bald mal ausprobieren.Das Wochenende das du für die Teamtour vorgeschlagen hast ist OK. Sonntag wäre mir am liebsten. Da weiß ich wenigstens das ich nicht arbeiten muß. Aber bis dahin ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit.
> Gruß Axel


 
Hallo Axel,
erst mal gute Besserung. Ich bin diesmal nicht der Tourguide, wie Du sicherlich schon mitbekommen hast. Ich werde mich voll überraschen lassen, Deinen Hinweis werde ich den Guide mitteilen. Ich freue mich schon auf das hinterher fahren und kann so die Gegend ganz entspannt bewundern. Von Kretschau wollte er, glaube ich mich noch erinnern zu können, den Hasselbach nach Droyßig folgen. Er hat auch von einem Bärengehege gesprochen, habt ihr denn überhaupt noch Bären in Droyßig?
Wie es nach Droßig weiter gehen soll, weiß ich noch nicht, ich werde mich überraschen lassen. Der Walther ist ja ein Eingeborener, der die Gegend auch wie seine Westentasche kennt.


----------



## Kasebi (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin schockiert. Droyßig ohne Bären? Wie stellst du dir das Vor? Wie Merseburg ohne Raben? Das Bärengehege ist 5 oder6 Jahren total neu gebaut worden. Die beiden Bären auch nicht viel älter.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich bin schockiert. Droyßig ohne Bären? Wie stellst du dir das Vor? Wie Merseburg ohne Raben? Das Bärengehege ist 5 oder6 Jahren total neu gebaut worden. Die beiden Bären auch nicht viel älter.


Danke für die Info, wieder etwas dazu gelernt.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
nachfolgend der Link zum Video von meiner Tour am Montag, Merseburg-Mücheln- Müchelner Wald- Oechlitzer Grund- Langeneichstädter Grund- Langeneichstädt- Wünsch- Ufer der Schwarzeiche- Oberklobikau- Halde Klobikau- Heerstraße- Merseburg.
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/QHgHIhg-Mer-Muechel-Oechlitzergrund-Langeneichstaedt-1
Ich kann nur empfehlen diese Tour einmal zu fahren, vor allem bei diesen schönen Herbstwetter ist es wirklich ein Genuß. Die Strecke ist für diese Gegend hier, kaum Wald aber dafür viel freie Fläche, sehr abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Kasebi (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Udo
Hab mir gerade via Google Earth einen Flug entlang der Route unserer Teamtour gegönnt.
Insgesamt ist die Route so Ok. Allerdings würde ich vor Ort ein paar kleine Änderungen vornehmen. Kongret im Droyßiger Wald, in Crossen und im Zeitzer Forst. Ich möchte in Crossen z.B. rechts hoch zur Etzdorfer Straße und am Schloß vorbei runter nach Crossen.
Ich hoffe du und dein GPS lassen so etwas zu. Es wird sogar für mich Neuland dabei sein. Da ich nach möglichkeit Ortsdurchfahrten meide biege ich immer vor Etzdorf links ab. Durch etzdorf bin ich noch nie mit dem MTB. Also mal was neues. Ich freue mich sehr euch mein Revier vorstellen zu dürfen.Hoffentlich melden sich die anderen bald und kommen mit.
MFG Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Hab mir gerade via Google Earth einen Flug entlang der Route unserer Teamtour gegönnt.
> Insgesamt ist die Route so Ok. Allerdings würde ich vor Ort ein paar kleine Änderungen vornehmen. Kongret im Droyßiger Wald, in Crossen und im Zeitzer Forst. Ich möchte in Crossen z.B. rechts hoch zur Etzdorfer Straße und am Schloß vorbei runter nach Crossen.
> Ich hoffe du und dein GPS lassen so etwas zu. Es wird sogar für mich Neuland dabei sein. Da ich nach möglichkeit Ortsdurchfahrten meide biege ich immer vor Etzdorf links ab. Durch etzdorf bin ich noch nie mit dem MTB. Also mal was neues. Ich freue mich sehr euch mein Revier vorstellen zu dürfen.Hoffentlich melden sich die anderen bald und kommen mit.
> MFG Axel


Hallo Axel,
Du bist der Guide und wir fahren so wie Du es planst. Die Route habe ich mit meiner Topo Deutschland von Garmin geplant.
Ich habe hier für Dich mal eine interessanten Link für alle die kein GPS haben, aber mal eine Route/Tour planen möchten und dies auch mal in Google Earth sehen möchten, bzw. jemanden zu kommen lassen wollen.
http://www.gpswandern.de/anleitung/anleitung4.shtml
Ich freue mich schon auf die Tour


----------



## cbr (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Udo,

wir wollen am nächsten Wochenende mal schaun, wie der Wein in Deiner neuen Heimat so ist. Habt Ihr Samstag oder Sonntag eine Tour auf dem Plan, wo wir uns ev. dranhängen können (2 m/w). 

Danke und ev. bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
nun war ich mal 3 Tage nicht im Forum und wollte mal sehen was es so neues in "Merseburg und Umgebung" gibt und was musste ich feststellen, es war nichts los, kein Tourbericht, rein gar nichts.
Ach ja es war doch was los gerade eben, siehe nachfolgendes Zitat.



cbr schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> wir wollen am nächsten Wochenende mal schaun, wie der Wein in Deiner neuen Heimat so ist. Habt Ihr Samstag oder Sonntag eine Tour auf dem Plan, wo wir uns ev. dranhängen können (2 m/w).
> 
> ...


Hallo Carsten,
ich habe gerade meinen Terminkalender befragt und der sagte mir das ich das Wochenende fahren kann. Also wann soll wo der Start sein und welche Vorstellungen habt ihr so. Teilt mir das bitte in groben Zügen mit und dann machen wir eine nette Tour zusammen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> .... Hallo Carsten,
> ich habe gerade meinen Terminkalender befragt und der sagte mir das ich das Wochenende fahren kann. Also wann soll wo der Start sein und welche Vorstellungen habt ihr so. Teilt mir das bitte in groben Zügen mit und dann machen wir eine nette Tour zusammen.


 
Hallo Carsten,
ich muss mich korrigieren, am kommenden Sonnabend gehts nicht, am Sonntag schon.


----------



## cbr (27. Oktober 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> ich muss mich korrigieren, am kommenden Sonnabend gehts nicht, am Sonntag schon.



Hallo Udo,

danke für die schnellen Antworten. Unser Plan steht noch nicht 100%. Wir hatten eigentlich was ganz anderes vor und da das zu platzen droht haben wir alternativ Eure gegend ins Auge gefasst. Wir waren noch nie da und ist nicht allzu weit für uns, also ideal für einen Kurztrip. Ich melde mich nochmal, wenn ich sicher wie unser Plan aussieht.
Wenn wir nicht zusammenfinden sollten, gibts weiter oben ja viele nützliche Tips ;-)

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
endlich ist es wieder soweit, das monatliche Winterhalbjahr Kegeln mit den Sportsfreundinnen/freunden vom Merseburger Radverein hat begonnen.
Die Anfahrt zur Kegelbahn natürlich mit dem Rad. Um 09:00 Uhr trafen sich in Merseburg Kreuzung B91-Gerichtsrain Harti, Erich und ich, um über das Luftfahrtmuseum zur Alten Heerstraße zu fahren. 
Die Alte Heerstraße verließen wir dann kurz vor der Brücke über die A38 und fuhren, diesmal Asphaltwege, Richtung Frankleben. Da in Frankleben durch den neuen Straßenbau der Radweg entlang der Straße Frankleben- Braunsbedra, gesperrt ist, nahmen wir die ausgeschilderte Umleitung durch die Eisenbahnunterführung zum Runstedter See. Weiter ging es am Runstedter See entlang bis nach Großkayna zur Kegelbahn. Am Ort der Veranstaltung angekommen ging es sogleich mit dem Warmkegeln los. Wir schlugen uns ganz wacker.
Wie man nachfolgend, am Anfang unsere Mannschaft, sehen kann.
Nach dem gemeinsamen Mittagessen kann ich nur empfehlen, preiswert schmackhaft und große Portionen, ging es zurück mit Umwegen. Ich zeigte meine beiden Begleiter einen Schleichweg, kürzeste Verbindung vom Westufer des Runstedter Sees zum Geiseltalsee, den kannten sie noch nicht. Am Geiseltalseeradweg fuhren wir dann Richtung Frankleben und weiter nach Blösien und Neumark. In Neumark wurde geprüft, ob die Hausschlachtung schon arbeitet, leider noch nicht, hier soll es die besten Bratwürste in der Umgebung geben, wurde mir kundgetan. Also wieder zurück nach Blösien und weiter Richtung Alte Heerstraße, auf dieser dann weiter Richtung Osten nach Merseburg West und auf den Radweg bis zum Airpark, wo die heutige etwas kurze Tour beendet wurde. Noch schnell die nächsten freien Termine für eine der nächsten gemeinsamen Touren zur wohlwollenden Prüfung ausgetauscht und dann ab unter die Dusche.
Also nächsten Dienstag, den *04.11.,* geht es von Merseburg durch die Auenwälder bis Leipzig Zentrum und dann vielleicht am Karl-Heine-Kanal und Saale-Elster-Kanal, Rüsterweg wieder zurück.
*Start 09:30* Uhr am *Bahnhofsvorplatz in Merseburg*. Wer mit möchte, ist hiermit recht herzlich eingeladen. Die Tour ist Trekkingrad tauglich.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
für den 04.11. habe ich mal eine Tour ins LMB gestellt.
Es geht durch die Seenlandschaft um Wallendorf, teilweise Gosewanderweg durch den Auenwald südlich der Elster und Lupe bis fast Leipzig Zentrum. Dort wo der Karl-Heine-Kanal in die Elster mündet geht es den Karl-Heine-Kanal zurück Richtung Westen bis zum Leipziger Überseehafen, den noch kein Schiff gesehen hat. Von dort weiter den Elster-Saale-Kanal bis Güntersdorf. Ab hier dann über Kötschlitz, Dölkau und Zweimen bis Zöschen. Ab hier dann den Rüsterwanderweg bis Merseburg zurück. Zeit ca. 20 WP-Punkte.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7377
Tour ist wie immer locker und leicht, diesmal auch für Trekkingräder geeignet.
geplante Strecke, Länge ca. 76 km:


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
eigentlich sollte ja heute unsere Tour Zeitz über Kretzschau- Droyßig den Hasselbach entlang bis in das Wethautal und dann an der Saale zurück nach Weißenfels stattfinden. Das Team
entschloß sich aber nach intensiven Informationensbeschaffungen auf allen einschlägigenden Wetterseiten im Internet und den Wettervorhersagen auf diversen Frensehkanälen am heutigen Morgen die Tour zu verschieben. Im Burgenlandkreis war Regen angesagt und es regnete wirklich. Im Regen los fahren und auch am Ziel im Regen ankommen wollten wir unseren gestählten hart durchtrainierten Körper nicht antun, muss ja nicht unbedingt sein. Ich will damit aber nicht den Eindruck erwecken, das wir nur Schönwetterfahrer sind, das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall. Nun ja die Tour ist nicht aufgehoben, sondern nur verschoben.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust am Freitag eine kleine Runde zu drehen. Der Wetterbericht auf Wetter.de sagt am Freitag Sonne/Wolken voraus.
Tourziel ist Verhandlungssache.
Also ich warte auf eure Vorschläge, was Ziel Startort und Startzeit angeht.

Ein Vorschlag meinerseits wäre z.B. Merseburg- Mücheln- Gleinaer Grund-Neue Göhle- Freyburg- Alte Göhle- Goseck und zurück


----------



## Reinhard1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Udo1 Dein Vorschlag ist ok.
Wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr am Südfeltsee.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Udo ich würde ganz gern am Freitag an der Tour teilnehmen. Ich wäre 9:22 Uhr in Merseburg auf dem Bahnhof. Es müßte mich jemand zum Startpunkt dierigieren. Weiß leider nicht wo der ist. Ich würde dann bis Alte göhle mit fahren. Von dort aus über Pödelist-Naumburg-Saaleradweg-Wethau-Mertendorf-Osterfeld nach Hause fahren.
Ob ich mit fahre sage ich Dir verbindlich spätestens morgen Abend. Bis dahin 
MfG Axel


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo ich würde ganz gern am Freitag an der Tour teilnehmen. Ich wäre 9:22 Uhr in Merseburg auf dem Bahnhof. Es müßte mich jemand zum Startpunkt dierigieren. Weiß leider nicht wo der ist. Ich würde dann bis Alte göhle mit fahren. Von dort aus über Pödelist-Naumburg-Saaleradweg-Wethau-Mertendorf-Osterfeld nach Hause fahren.
> Ob ich mit fahre sage ich Dir verbindlich spätestens morgen Abend. Bis dahin
> MfG Axel


Null problemo, ich hole Dich vom Bahnhof ab.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,


Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1 Dein Vorschlag ist ok.
> Wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr am Südfeltsee.
> Gruß Reinhard1


die Tour ist schon im LMB eingetragen.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272


----------



## Kasebi (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Udo 
Bei mir ist alles klar für morgen. Treffen uns dann kurz vor 9:30 Uhr auf dem Bhf Vorplatz.Bis dahin 
Axel


----------



## GTdanni (30. Oktober 2008)

Klingt gut ist für mich aber zu früh. 

Da müsste ich wie in der Woche gegen 6 Aufstehen und das verkneif ich mir mal. 
Da schau ich evtl. mal gegen Mittag ob mich mein Rennrad noch kennt. 

Zum Start des Winterpokals bin ich natürlich dabei, notfalls auch nachts um 3. 

Viel Spass wünsch ich euch morgen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kasebi (30. Oktober 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Klingt gut ist für mich aber zu früh.
> 
> Da müsste ich wie in der Woche gegen 6 Aufstehen und das verkneif ich mir mal.
> Da schau ich evtl. mal gegen Mittag ob mich mein Rennrad noch kennt.
> ...



So ein Langschläfer bist du? Zur Frühschicht gehts bei uns um 6:00 Uhr los.
Da stehe ich ,wegen Frühstück und so, um 3:45 Uhr auf und fahre 4:50 Uhr
los.


----------



## GTdanni (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich war diese Woche auch nie vor 19 Uhr zu Hause, da will ich morgen mal bis gegen 8 im Bett liegen. 
Wenn ich dann noch mit dem Hund rausgehe, frühstücke und nach Mersebuirg fahre seit ihr schon 2 Stunden weg.    

Cu danni


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen danni,


GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich war diese Woche auch nie vor 19 Uhr zu Hause, da will ich morgen mal bis gegen 8 im Bett liegen.
> Wenn ich dann noch mit dem Hund rausgehe, frühstücke und nach Mersebuirg fahre seit ihr schon 2 Stunden weg.
> 
> Cu danni


ruh Dich ordentlich aus, denn Du musst ja noch meine Rente verdienen. Aber Spaß beiseite, wenn Du mal am Nachmittag eine Tour machen willst, einfach posten.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
wie schon im LMB angekÃ¼ndigt, fand heute die Tour Merseburg- MÃ¼cheln-Gleinaer Grund- Neue GÃ¶hle- Freyburg- Alte GÃ¶hle- Merseburg statt.
Der erste Treffpunkt war um 09:22 Uhr am Bahnhof Merseburg, wo das Teammitglied vom Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER, der Axel @Kasebi, eintreffen sollte. Also bin ich 5 Minuten vor Zugeinfahrt auf dem Bahnhof eingetrudelt und wollte nun sehen wir der Axel die Treffen mit seinem Rad hoch schnauft. Ich hielt also Ausschau, da sprach mich jemand von hinten an, der Axel war es. Seine holde Gattin hatte ihn mit dem Auto nach Merseburg gebracht, weil just am 31.10. der Zug nicht wie sonst Ã¼blich fÃ¤hrt und er sonst in WeiÃenfels Ã¼ber eine Stunde Aufenthalt hÃ¤tte. Axel sage ihr bitte Danke fÃ¼r die Gute Tat. 
Also ging es gleich weiter in Richtung Geusa. Ortsausgang Merseburg bogen wir nach Zscherben ab und fuhren dann auf den Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Frankleben zum Tunnel der Burgenlandbahn, wo wir auf unser Teammitglied, den Reinhard @Reinhard1 warteten. Also stellten wir erst mal unserer RÃ¤der an den Zaun und beobachteten den Tunnelausgang. Ein Biker trug sein Rad die Treppen rauf, es war aber noch nicht der Reinhard, sondern der Chef des WeiÃenfelser Radladens in der Leipziger StraÃe, Eitel. Nach einem kurzen GesprÃ¤ch wie das nun mal so Ã¼blich ist wohin, wie viel Zeit hat man, kam auch der Reinhard die Treppe hoch. Eitel entschloss sich, uns auf unserer Tour ein wenig zu begleiten. 
Ist ja auch nicht schlecht, so hat man gleich einen kompetenten Mechaniker mit dabei, da kann ja eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen. Da der Axel die Gegend hier noch nicht kannte, wurde diesmal nicht geheizt, sondern beschaulich zur Flutungsstelle an den Geiseltalsee gefahren. Von der Flutungsstelle ging es auf den Rundweg Ã¼ber Neumark bis nach MÃ¼cheln, Marina. Achtung der obere Radweg ist kurz vor dem Geiselbett gesperrt, hier die Umgehung hoch zur StraÃe nehmen und dann Ã¼ber den Kreisel Ortseingang MÃ¼cheln auf den Radweg fahren. Weiter ging die Fahrt oberhalb der Marina durch den Tunnel nach MÃ¼cheln hinein, die Geiseldurchfahrt an der Furt haben wir heute mal groÃzÃ¼gig ausgelassen. Auf dem Jacobsweg ging es durch MÃ¼cheln bis zum MÃ¼hlenwanderweg zum groÃen Wasserrad. Wir folgten dann der Geisel Bach aufwÃ¤rts bis zur Quelle. 
Aufgrund des Regens der vergangenen 2 Tage entschloss ich mich doch nicht durch den Gleinaer Grund bis Baumersroda zu fahren, sondern den Wirtschaftsweg von St. Micheln der bis zur L163 fÃ¼hrt, zu nehmen. Ab der Kreuzung L163 folgten wir der L209 Richtung Baumersroda. Nach ca. 1200 Meter bogen wir nach SÃ¼den auf den dortigen Feldweg ab, der trotz des vielen Wassers von oben noch gut fahrbar war. Der fÃ¼hrte uns auf direktem Weg nach Ebersroda, am SÃ¼drand geht ein Feldweg ab in die Neue GÃ¶hle, den wir dann auch folgten. In der Neuen GÃ¶hle erst einmal ein wenig kreuz und quer gefahren, sodass meine Mitfahrer nicht mehr wussten, wo genau sie eigentlich waren. Auf einen Hohlweg, 
aus dem dann ein zarter Downhill wurde, ging es bis kurz vor dem Kreisel Ã¶stlicher Ortseingang Freyburg. Hier verabschiedete sich unser Mechaniker Eitel von uns. Wir folgten einen Wiesenweg parallel zur StraÃe und fuhren dann nach Freyburg bis zum SchÃ¼tzenplatz, wo wir uns dann die Serpentinen nach oben hoch quÃ¤lten. 
Oben am Hotel Edelacker angekommen ging es gleich rein in die Alte GÃ¶hle. Nach Ãberquerung der BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die UmgehungsstraÃe von Freyburg folgten wir diesmal nicht den Pilgerweg in Ã¶stlicher Richtung, sondern hielten uns nÃ¶rdlich. Dieser Weg ist nicht so befahren wie der Pilgerweg, dafÃ¼r hat er aber einen kleinen Downhill zu bieten. In einem Bogen kamen wir kurz vor der Napoleonseiche wieder auf den Pilgerweg zurÃ¼ck. Da der Axel Ã¼ber die HennebrÃ¼cke nach DroyÃig zurÃ¼ck wollte, Ã¼berquerten wir den Pilgerweg in sÃ¼dlicher Richtung und fuhren bis nach PÃ¶delist. An der Kreuzung verabschiedeten wir uns vom Axel und machten mit ihm noch eine kleine GelÃ¤ndebesprechung in dem wir ihm die Richtung Ã¼ber Dobichau zur HennebrÃ¼cke zeigten. Der Reinhard und ich fuhren weiter auf der K2233 bis nach MarkrÃ¶hlitz, hier verabschiedete ich mich von meinem Begleiter und fuhr auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden hoch zum Luftschiff. Oben angekommen fuhr ich den Ã¶kumenischen Pilgerweg in Ã¶stlicher Richtung nach RoÃbach. Am sÃ¼dlichen Ortseingang von RoÃbach traf ich noch unseren Mitstreiter vom Ð¡Ð¸Ð¼Ð²Ð¾Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ°Ñ ÑÐ±Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Merseburg/WeiÃenfels, den Walther. 
Der berichtete mir, dass er nicht viel Zeit hÃ¤tte und heute nur eine kleine Trockenrunde dreht, denn er muss ja noch fÃ¼r den heutigen Stammtisch den versprochenen Speckkuchen backen. Ich bin schon gespannt darauf, der wird mir heute Abend, wie immer was er backt und kocht, sehr lecker schmecken. Also weiter auf den Pilgerweg bis zum SÃ¼dfeldsee und Ã¼ber Frankleben bis nach Merseburg zurÃ¼ck.
Es war wieder einmal eine schÃ¶ne Runde, mit natÃ¼rlich wie immer netten Mitfahrern. Mir hat es SpaÃ gemacht, hoffentlich euch auch. Allen noch ein schÃ¶nes Wochenende bis zur BRUSRGURTFAHRER Tour am Sonntag, den 09.11.2008 09:36Uhr Start in Luckenau. Wer mit mÃ¶chte einfach mal ins LMB schauen, oder hier im Forum.
Einige Tourdaten:
Von HaustÃ¼r zur HaustÃ¼r: 72 km
Summe der Steigungen: 550 Meter
Meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag diesmal bei 17,05 km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit meinen Teamkameraden @Reinhard1, vom Team *BRUSTGURTFAHRER*, zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt im Bereich des Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer Sees unterwegs. Treffpunkt war der Fußgängertunnel unter der Burgenlandbahn in Frankleben um 10:00 Uhr. Da Reinhard immer superpünktlich ist, war ich schon um 09:45 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Ich brauchte auch nicht mehr allzu lange warten. Als er die Stufen des Tunnels mit dem Bike auf der Schulter herauftrabte. 
Sofort ging es über Reipisch und der Brücke über die A38 zum Wirtschaftsweg, der an der Biogasanlage vorbeiführt bis kurz vor den Ortseingang Zscherben zum Klyagraben. Wir folgten den Schleichweg zwischen Klyagraben und Hochschulgelände bis nach Merseburg Gotthardteich. Weiter ging es durch die Stadt bis zur Neumarktbrücke, um dann den Saaleradweg bis Schkopau zu folgen. In Schkopau ging es dann über die Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale und weiter durch die Wiesen bis nach Kollenbey. Auf den Damm der Steinlache ging es dann weiter in östlicher Richtung, bei nasskaltem Wetter und Nebel, bis zum Auenwald bei Burgliebenau. Auf schönen mit Laub überdeckten Trails ging es durch den Auenwald. 
Wenn man nicht weiß, dass es ein Weg ist, könnte man ihn verfehlen. In Burgliebenau angekommen führte uns der Weg an der dortigen Gaststätte vorbei, erst einmal schnell die Speisekarte studiert, die Gerichte liegen alle so um die 7,90  und darunter. Montags Ruhetag, ansonsten Mittagstisch, ideal zum Einkehren wenn man mal in diesem Bereich unterwegs sein sollte. Der Weg führte uns weiter am Nordufer des Wallendorfer Sees bis zum Nordufer des Raßnitzer Sees. Hier bogen wir von der Waldautobahn ab auf einen Wiesenweg, der parallel zum Westufer des Raßnitzer Sees führt und fuhren nach Süden, bis kurz vor dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg. Wir bogen dann auf einen breiten Wirtschaftsweg ab Richtung höchsten Berg in dieser Region. Nach einigen 100 Metern tauchte der Berg aus dem Nebel auf, 
der Hirschberg, den galt es zu erklimmen. Nachdem wir uns hochgequält hatten, konnten wir leider nicht die schöne Aussicht genießen, 
man sieht von hier schon den Rand von Leipzig bei guter Sicht. Noch ein kleines Gespräch mit 2 Wanderern, die gerade nach uns den Berg erklommen hatten, geführt und schon ging es weiter am Ostufer des Wallendorfer Sees entlang bis zur Badestelle Burgliebenau. Ab der Badestelle folgten wir den neuen Radweg am Westufer, zwischen See und Kieswerk, bis nach Lössen. Über Meuschau, da gibt es nebenbei bemerkt seit Kurzem eine italienische Eisdiele, ging es über die brücke am Saalekanal zur Saaleschleuse und dann über die Neumarktbrücke über die Saale bis zur Klyaplatte. Auf kürzesten Weg dann an der Fachhochschule vorbei Richtung Geusa. Kurz hinter Ortsausgang Merseburg bogen wir Richtung Zscherben ab, um dann den Plattenweg ca. 1300 Meter zu folgen. Hier biegt dann ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Beuna ab, den wir bis zum Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn Beuna folgten. Dort wurde die Tour als beendet erklärt und jeder fuhr in seinen Standort zurück.
Die Tour war vom Wetter her, schön nasskalt, neblig, aber windstill. Hoffnung auf Sonne hatten wir keine. Beim Start lag die Außentemperatur bei 5,5 °C.
Ich hatte dann von Haustür zu Haustür 57 km abgespult und eine Summe der Steigungen von 224 Metern, also eine herrliche Flachstreckentour.


----------



## Reinhard1 (1. November 2008)

Hallo Udo1,
danke für Deinen Bericht. Hast Du wieder sehr gut gemacht.
Meine Frau staunt auch über Deine Fähigkeiten.
Bis Dienstag 

Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute war endlich der Auftakt zum Winterpokal. Da ich am Vormittag nicht fahren konnte, musste die Räder am Auto wechseln, schwang ich mich so gegen 14:00 Uhr zur ersten WP-Tour auf mein Bike. Die Tour führte mich über Frankleben zum Geiseltalsee und dann auf den Radweg nach Mücheln zur Marina. Hier wurde der erste Glühwein der diesjährigen Saison getrunken. Ich war am heutigen Tag der zweite Kunde, der Glühwein schmeckte wie immer am Geiseltalsee vorzüglich.
Nach der Stärkung ging es am See zurück bis Braunsbedra, hier nach Süden zum Südfeldsee und eine Runde um den See. Der Nebel wurde immer dicker. Weiter ging es noch um den Runstedter See bis zum Fußgängertunnel in Frankleben. Nach dem Tunnel, Rücklicht an und Stecklampe an, welch ein Schreck, hinten gutes Licht, vorne schon schwächelndes Licht. Nun ja es waren eben noch die alten Batterien von der letzten Saison drin, im Keller war es warm, da hatte ich auch noch ordentliches Licht. Also schnell durch Frankleben über die A38 nach Beuna und dann hoch zur Alten Heerstraße, kurz vor dem Erreichen der Heerstraße Licht endgültig aus, Nebel noch dicker als vorher. Die links und rechts der Heerstraße stehenden Bäume dienten mir dann als Orientierung, irgendwie sieht bei Nebel und Dunkelheit alles ganz anders aus. Die Brille beschlug auch noch durch die Feuchtigkeit, da sah ich noch weniger, also Brille ab und mehr oder weniger nach Gefühl bis zum Airpark durchgeschlagen. Die Fahrt hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht, vor allem der Nachtanteil war hochinteressant gewesen.
Alles in allem hatte ich 3h und 15 Minuten reine Fahrzeit, was immerhin als Auftakt für den WP 13 Punkte ausmacht. In der nächsten Zeit werde ich wieder öfter mal eine Nachtfahrt durchführen, vielleicht kommt ja der eine oder andere mit.


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute fand die Merseburg- Auenwald-Leipzig-Heine Kanal und Elster Saale Kanaltour statt.
Mit dabei waren diesmal:
*Jürgen* aus Weißenfels;
Reinhard *@Reinhard1* vom WP-Team BRUSRGURTFAHRER aus Weißenfels;
*Manfred* vom Merseburger Radverein und der Tourguide,
Udo *@Udo1* vom WP-Team BRUSRGURTFAHRER aus Merseburg.
Start war 09:30 Uhr vom Bahnhof Merseburg. Um 09:20 Uhr traf ich am Bahnhof ein kurz nach mir kam Harti vom Merseburger Radlerverein und teilte mir mit, dass er die Tour heute nicht mitmachen kann. Er spürt jede Unebenheit auf der Straße am ganzen Körper. Er ist am Wochenende schwer gestürzt, außer Prellungen ist noch alles ganz geblieben, auch der Kopf, denn einen Helm hatte er natürlich nicht auf. Harti wir wünschen Dir eine schnelle Genesung. Pünktlich wie immer traf dann noch der Manfred ein.
Um 09:22 Uhr traf der Zug aus Weißenfels ein und die beiden Radler, Jürgen und Reinhard stellten erst einmal fest, das bei uns das Wetter bedeutend besser ist als zurzeit in Weißenfels, wo Sprühregen an der Tagesordnung war. 
Also pünktlich um 09:30 Uhr fuhren wir los. Am Finanzamt vorbei zur Neumarktbrücke über die Saale. An der Schleuse über die Kanalbrücke nach Meuschau, am italienischen Eiskaffee vorbei bis nach Lössen. Wie folgten der Straße in Richtung Luppenau und bogen dann auf den alten Lupedamm nach Löpitz ab. Hier trafen wir kurz vor dem Schloss auf Horst das Lama, der uns begrüßen wollte. Nach dem gemeinsamen Gruppenfoto 
ging es weiter auf den Radweg bis zum Wallendorfer See Südufer. Wir folgten den ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis zum Gosewanderweg kurz vor Zweimen. In Höhe Schloss Dölkau fuhren wir auf einen Wiesenweg nördlich der Alten Luppe bis nach Maßlau. Bis dahin war die Fahrt durch den herbstlichen Blätterwald ein Genuss, das Einzige was etwas störte war der Nebel, bei Sonne hätte es noch schöner ausgesehen. Ab Maßlau ging es weiter auf den Pilgerweg unter die A9 durch bis zum Damm der Neuen Lupe, wir folgten diesen Weg dann bis in Höhe der Domholzschänke. Hier bogen wir auf eine Waldautobahn südlich des Schlobachshof ab und fuhren weiter auf dem Gundorf Hänicher Weg bis zur K6562. Ab hier wandten wir uns nach Norden und stießen dann auf den Hinterforstweg, den wir weiter Richtung Osten folgten. Am Trimm Dich Platz an der Kreuzung Altes Forsthaus wurde die erste Pause eingelegt. 
Weiter ging es auf schönen Waldwegen, die ordentlich mit nassem Laub bedeckt waren, durch den Leutzscher Forst
Bis an das Elsterbecken. 
An der Kleinmesse in Altlindenau ging es dann bis zum Clara Zetkin Park, den wir in Richtung Süden durchquerten. In Plagwitz ging es über die Weiße Elster bis zum Einstieg Heine Kanal. Am MDR-Studio vorbei ging es dann am Kanal westwärts. Am Ende des Kanals erst einmal hoch zu Mc Donald und rein mit den Rädern ins Drive In. 
Da ich etliche MC Donald Gutscheine eingesteckt hatte, gab es zwei Big Macs zum Preis von einem. 
Nachdem wir uns gestärkt hatten, wieder retour zum Ende des Heine Kanals und weiter am Leipziger 1000 Tonnen Schiff Hafen vorbei zum Elster Saale Kanal. Den folgten wir bis zur östlichen Unterführung von Dölzig, 
ab hier ging es nach Norden zur Domholzschänke, Dienstag Ruhetag. Ab der Domholzschänke auf den Damm bis nach Maßlau und diesmal am südlichen Ufer der Luppe bis zur Königseiche, die ja vor ein paar Monaten einfach umgefallen war, von innen total vermodert. 
Am Dölkauer Schlossteich vorbei ging es dann auf den Pilgerweg bis nach Meuschau zur Saale zurück und von dort weiter durch Merseburg bis zum Startpunkt unserer heutigen Tour dem Bahnhof. Die Tour war landschaftlich sehr schön und es wurden fast keine öffentliche Straßen benutzt. Die Räder sahen etwas schlammig aus, was ja eigentlich nichts ausmacht, Pannen gab es auch keine, also eine rundum Klassetour mit natürlich, netten Mitfahrern.
Einige Tourdaten:
Von Haustür zur Haustür 80 km;
eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 16,44 km/h;
Die Summe der Steigungen 206 Meter
Und zu guter Letzt noch 20 WP-Punkte eingefahren, für die die letzten 5 Minuten wurde nochmals eine Ehrenrunde um die Blöcke gefahren.


----------



## Outliner (4. November 2008)

ich möchte mal meine anerkennung für die interessanten tourberichte zum ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2008)

Outliner schrieb:


> ich möchte mal meine anerkennung für die interessanten tourberichte zum ausdruck bringen.


Danke Outliner.
So werde mich jetzt auf Tour begeben, der Nebel zieht wieder auf, da ich aber heute öffentliche Straßen vermeide, wird mir der Nebel nichts ausmachen. Ach ja heute geht es zum Hühnerhof meines Vertrauens, ein paar Eier von glücklichen Hühnern holen. Das sind so 12 WP-Punkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2008)

Hallo,
wie schon heute Vormittag angekündigt war ich heute mit dem Trekkingrad auf Tour. Das Ziel war der Hühnerhof in Steuden bei der Henne meines Vertrauens. Mit Umwegen waren es am Ende so 56 km gewesen, die es aber in sich hatten. Bei Nebel und Rückenwind ging es los, unterwegs pausenlos die Splitterschutzbrille der Feuerwerker gesäubert, durch den feinen niesel konnte man sonst kaum was sehen. Da ich diesmal mit dem Trekkingrad unterwegs war, wollte ich bei diesem Nebel keine öffentliche Straße benutzen, also die Alte Heerstraße Richtung Burgstaden lang und dann weiter auf Wirtschaftswegen, die nur so vor Nässe trieften und auch von landwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeugen sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden waren. Meine Räder klebten förmlich am Boden fest und sanken auch ordentlich ein, was sich an meiner Geschwindigkeit negativ auswirkte. In Steuden angekommen meine Henne besucht und 20 Eier in den Rucksack gepackt. Die Rücktour war eine einziger Eiertanz auf den Wiesen und Feldwegen immer in Angst, dass die Eier nur nicht im Rucksack platzen und ich dann eine Eierbrühe auf dem Rücken nach Hause bringe. Nun ja es hat geklappt, war aber aufgrund der Wegebeschaffenheit auch sehr anstrengend. Zu Hause angekommen konnte ich 12 WP-Punkte meinem Konto gutschreiben. Beim nächsten Mal bei so einem Wetter gehts wieder mit MTB los. 
Für Morgen, wer Lust hat eine Trekkingradtour ab Frankleben Eisenbahnunterführung (Tunnel), Ziel ist Verhandlungssache, werden aber so um die 16 WP-Punkte werden. Reinhard1 hat schon seine Zusage erteilt. Also dann bis Morgen, mal sehen wer noch so alles erscheint.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute war eine klassische Trekkingbiketour angesagt. Treffpunkt war wie in den letzten Tagen die EisenbahnunterfÃ¼hrung in Frankleben. Um 10:00 Uhr war der Start angesetzt. Also wie gesagt heute mit dem Trekkingrad, kurz vor meiner Abfahrt zum Startpunkt noch einmal die Beleuchtung geprÃ¼ft und welch Schreck hinten kein Licht mehr, also SteckrÃ¼cklicht angebracht und ab ging es zum Treffpunkt. Ich rollte grade zum Tunnel, da kam auch schon Reinhard @Reinhard1 aus dem Tunnel hervor, das war eine klasse Zeiteinteilung. Kurze BegrÃ¼Ãung, da ja das heutige Ziel Verhandlungssache war entschlossen wir uns gleich Richtung Frankleben Flutungsstelle zu fahren und dann auf dem Geiseltalseeradweg bis zur Marina in MÃ¼cheln. Hier wollten wir erst einmal einen heiÃen Kaffee trinken, wurde aber leider nichts daraus, da Kiosk erst um 11:00 Uhr Ã¶ffnet und wir schon um 10:30 Uhr eingetrudelt waren. Kurze Besichtigung der Hafenanlage und schon ging es weiter hoch zum Radweg bis zum Tunnel, der von der Marine in die Stadt fÃ¼hrt. Nach dem Tunnel wurde gleich einmal die neu gebaute Furt der Geisel ausprobiert, macht sich gut. 
Weiter dam Rathaus vorbei auf den Pilgerweg bis nach St. Ulrich. Hier befindet sich wohl die einzigste KITA Deutschlands die ein Gradierwerk ihr eigen nennen kann mit dazugehÃ¶rigen Colanibrunnen. Bis nach St. Micheln war es dann auch nicht mehr weit, den Weg Ã¼ber den Gleinaer Grund haben wir uns heute wieder erspart, da mit Trekkingrad auf den Abschnitt kurz vor der Staumauer kein Durchkommen wÃ¤re. Also den Wirtschaftsweg nach SÃ¼den gefolgt bis zur L209, die wir dann im immer dichter werdenden Nebel bis Gleina folgten. In Gleina wollten wir in der dortigen GaststÃ¤tte am Wasserturm zu Mittag dinieren, weil die Preise dort sehr sehr moderat sind. Sollte aber nicht sein, heute und Morgen geschlossen, die zweite GaststÃ¤tte in der Kurve am Ortsausgang ebenfalls heute zu. Da es aber noch sehr liebe MitbÃ¼rgerinnen gibt, verriet sie uns das Bistro am Kriegerdenkmal mit Metzgerei. Der Tipp war toll, Nudeln mit Gulasch und eine 0,5 l Apfelsaftschorle fÃ¼r 4,-Â war einfach Spitze und geschmeckt hat es hervorragend, Portionen riesig. Nach der StÃ¤rkung folgten wir der L209 Richtung Laucha. Nach ca. 1000 m geht Richtung SÃ¼den ein Wirtschaftsweg, Plattenbauweise, ab. Wir folgten diesen Weg bis zum Weinberg, hier gabelte er sich 90Â° nach Osten und 90Â° nach Westen. Wir folgten den Weg weiter Richtung Westen, haben es nicht bereut, 
einen Top Downhill ging es an den Weinbergen vorbei ins Tal bis zur K2250, die nach WeischÃ¼tz fÃ¼hrt, der folgten wir dann bis WeischÃ¼tz und stieÃen dort auf den Unstrutradweg. Auf dem Unstrutradweg fuhren wir dann bis zur MÃ¼ndung der Unstrut in die Saale. Ab jetzt ging es weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis nach WeiÃenfels, wo der Mechaniker meines Vertrauens sofort meine Beleuchtung instand gesetzt hat. Hier wurde die Tour als beendet erklÃ¤rt. ZurÃ¼ck nach Merseburg ging es Ã¼ber den SÃ¼dfeldsee und Runstedter See.
Trotz Nebel mal stÃ¤rker mal weniger stark, kaum Wind, war es wieder einmal eine Topptour. Ich kann nur sagen alle die nicht mit uns mitgefahren sind haben etwas verpasst. Auch der Nebel hat so seine Reize. Insgesamt von HaustÃ¼r zu HaustÃ¼r hatte ich dann 94 km abgespult, bei einer Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 18,63 km/h. Es hat mir, wie immer viel SpaÃ gemacht mit Reinhard1 zu fahren, mir hat die Tour SpaÃ gemacht und ich glaube ihm hat sie auch gefallen.

Morgen soll es ja regnen, da werden es nur 2 WP-Punkte, werde dann eine
ÐÑÐ°Ð¶ Walker ÑÑÑ machen.​


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2008)

Hallo,
wer Lust hat kann ja am 11.11. mit zur Tour in die 5.Jahreszeit kommen.
Anmeldung siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6595
Hier der Tourvorschlag für die Pappnasentour am 11.11.08 (Bei dieser Tour kein Kostümzwang gefordert)
*Ziel:*  Finnetunnel nach Herrengosserstedt
*Strecke:* Kirchscheidungen- Waldstück östlich Thalwinkel- Gipsberg- Steinbach- Mühlberg- Gutschbachgrund- weiter in westlicher Richtung- westlich Wurmberg- 
entlang dem Bachschlottengraben bis Eßleben- Ab Eßleben ostwärts ca. 700 Meter bis zum Finnetunnel- 
weiter ostwärts zur K2242, dann nach Norden parallel Ellerbach auf den Finnewanderweg- durch das Klosterholz bis Marienthal- weiter ostwärts bis zum Steinberg-
durch das Metzenholz bis nach Burgheßler- wieder auf den Finnewanderweg bis nach Möllern- Hasselbachweg ca. 2 km, dann nach Osten Langer Berg- Großwillsdorf- 
Kleinjena Bahnhof- Rückfahrt
*Streckenlänge:* 49 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 725m
*Fahrzeit:* ca. 3,5 Stunden

Start Bahnhof Weißenfels DB ab *09:53* Uhr Bahnsteig 4 
ab Leißling: 09:57 Uhr
Naumburg an: 10:02 Uhr
Naumburg ab: 10:18 Uhr
Kirchscheidungen an: 10:45 Uhr
Start ab Kirchscheidungen: *10:47 Uhr*

Rückfahrt ab Kleinjena: 14:34 Uhr alle 60 Minuten
Naumburg ab: 14:54 Uhr; 15:28 Uhr; 15:54 Uhr
Leißling an: 15:00 Uhr; 15:34 Uhr; 16:00 Uhr
Weißenfels an: 15:05 Uhr; 15:38 Uhr; 16:05 Uhr
Strecke wäre bei Trockenheit auch für Trekkingräder geeignet.

Abfahrt ab Merseburg mit Hoppertcket bis Kirchscheidungen/ Unstrut *09:36 Uhr*.


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute fand die 1. BRUSTGURTFAHRER Teamtour statt. Es sollte ab Luckenau links auf den erweiterten ElsterhÃ¤ngen Ã¼ber DroyÃig â Wetterzeube- DroyÃiger Wald- PÃ¶tewitz- Walpernhain- Crossen und dann auf der rechten Seite der WeiÃen Elster Ã¼ber Haynsburg und den Zeitzer Forst Ã¼ber Zeitz bis nach Luckenau gehen. Wie gesagt so war die Tour vom Tourguide âkasebiâ angesetzt worden. Aber da hatten wir noch nicht mit den Unsagbarkeiten der Zugverbindung der Burgenlandbahn WSF-Zeitz gerechnet.
Also um 09:36 Uhr bin ich dann in Merseburg mit DB nach WSF. Beim Einsteigen in den KomfortzÃ¼gen, die auf der Strecke Halle-Eisenach verkehren, bin ich gleich einmal mit dem Rucksack am TÃ¼rgriff hÃ¤ngen geblieben, Rad noch nicht ganz drin und die Schaffnerin Pfiff schon, also FahrgÃ¤ste um Befreiung gebeten, die auch sofort halfen. In WSF am Automaten den Manfred und den GTdanni getroffen, hier erst einmal UnterstÃ¼tzung beim Bedienen des Ticketautomaten geliefert. Nach der Herausgabe der Hoppertickets hoch zum Bahnsteig und schnell den Fahrplan studiert, ach du Schreck, Zug fÃ¤hrt am Sonntag erst ab 10:12 Uhr. Also runter und rauf auf die RÃ¤der bis zur SalzstraÃe Langendorf geradelt, es blieb uns ja nichts weiter Ã¼brig, als bis nach Luckenau zum Treffpunkt, zu radeln. Unterwegs noch den Reinhard verstÃ¤ndigt, der ja auf uns in WSF-West gewartet hat. Ortsausgang Langendorf ein geschÃ¼tztes PlÃ¤tzchen gesucht und so ca. 15 Minuten bis zur Ankunft von Reinhard gewartet. 
Nach dem Er eingetroffen war ging es dann bei Gegenwind aber nicht so knapp Ã¼ber Teuchern nach Luckenau. Zwischendurch noch Ã¼ber Umwege den Axel informiert, dass wir per StraÃe anreisen. In Luckenau stand Axel unserer Tourguide schon startbereit, er hat die Zeit genutzt um schon mehrere Male von Luckenau bis Trebnitz zu fahren, ist ja alles Zeit fÃ¼r den Winterpokal, Axel das hast Du gut gemacht. Dann ging es mit einer VerspÃ¤tung von ca. 50 Minuten auf Tour. Auf Wirtschaftswegen ging es erst einmal nach Gladitz, von dort an der Jugendherberge in Groitzschen vorbei bis zum Westufer des dortigen Sees. Durch Kretzschau weiter am Hasselbach entlang bis nach DroyÃig zum Schloss und BÃ¤rengehege. 
Axel erwies sich als hervorragender Tourguide, der nicht nur die Strecke kannte, sondern uns auch einiges aus der Geschichte zu vermitteln wusste. In DroyÃig ging es auf einen schÃ¶nen Trail durch den Stadtwald mit schÃ¶nem Downhill, der uns bis nach Schkauditz runter fÃ¼hrte. Hier fÃ¼hrte er uns auf einen Hangweg bis DroyÃiger Wald und dann auf einem herrlichen Downhill runter nach Wetterzeube. Zwischendurch trÃ¶pfelte es langsam, wir ahnten nichts Gutes, aber der Wettergott war uns auf der ganzen Strecke hold, bis auf den verdammten Wind von vorn. In Wetterzeube wieder hoch in den DroyÃiger Wald bis zur Wegespinne MÃ¼ckenschenke. Ab hier dann auf den HÃ¶henweg zum DroyÃiger Berg und weiter runter bis PÃ¶tewitz, die Rinder an der Strecke haben bei unserer rasanten Abfahrt auch gedacht, was sind denn das fÃ¼r VerrÃ¼ckte. 
Ab PÃ¶tewitz ging es weiter durch ein herrliches Tal weiter in westlicher Richtung auf Walpernhain zu. Nach einer kurzen Rast 
und vielleicht einer Fahrt von 400 Metern, mein Hinterrad ohne Luft. Also war Schlauchwechsel angesagt. Mit CO2 Kartusche geht es ein wenig schneller und weiter ging es Ã¼ber Walpernhain auf die HochflÃ¤che, wo der Wind so schÃ¶n von vorne gepustet hat. Ab hier ging es dann in sÃ¼dlicher Richtung Ã¼ber den Galgenberg, westlich Thiemendorf vorbei um uns dann auf der HÃ¶he vor Etzdorf wieder nach Osten zu wenden. Ab hier dann ein schÃ¶ner Downhill Ã¼ber Wiesen bis nach Crossen runter. Schnell auf den Bahnhof und die Abfahrtszeiten erkundet, denn aufgrund der Zeit wÃ¼rden wir es mit 15:10 Uhr nicht mehr bis nach Zeitz schaffen. Zug fuhr um 14:42 Uhr, da hatten wir noch etwas Zeit uns in der Ã¶rtlichen GaststÃ¤tte eine Bockwurst und einige Radler zu genehmigen. 
Ich wechselte in der Zwischenzeit nochmals meinen hinteren Schlauch, da die Luft schon wieder fast runter war. Ich hatte ja schon Erfahrung beim Schlauchwechsel und bei Faltreifen geht es ja ziemlich schnell. Nach der StÃ¤rkung verabschiedete uns der Tourguide und wir fuhren entspannt bis in unsere Standorte zurÃ¼ck. 
Es war eine TOP-Tour, die auf jeden Fall noch einmal wiederholt werden muss, zumindestens die rechte Seite der WeiÃen Elster ab Crossen. Die Wege waren alle mit dem MTB zu befahren. Das Wetter hat gepasst, der Tourguide war Spitze und hat immer ein WP-Tempo an den Tag gelegt. Axel Danke fÃ¼r die schÃ¶ne Tour.
Insgesamt ab WSF waren es bei mir dann so an die 55 km und die Summe der Steigungen betrug so ca. 774 m.


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute wurde ein Rundkurs gefahren. Da der Wind sehr stark aus dem Süden wehte, wollte ich eigentlich im Schutz der Saale nach Weißenfels, um dort einen Nullring für meine Doppelhubpumpe zu holen. Dieselbige hatte mich nämlich gestern auf der Tour im Stich gelassen, keinen Druck mehr erzeugt. Die Tour ging ab Merseburg an der Saale entlang, der Wind blies mir kräftig entgegen. Die Fußgängersteg/Radlersteg an der Eisenbahnbrücke in Leuna ist noch nicht fertig, gearbeitet wurde auch nicht, wo ich vorbei bin, keine Menschenseele war zu sehen. In Kleinkorbetha wieder rüber über die Saale, Achtung auf der linken Seite der Brücke fehlt teilweise das Brückengeländer, der Verkehr wird mit einer Lichtsignalanlage geregelt. Beim besten Radmechaniker in Weißenfels wurde meine Pumpe fachkundig zerlegt und gründlich gesäubert, ein passender Nullring gesucht und gefunden, dann wieder zusammengebaut und siehe da sie erzeugt wieder einen Druck in allen beiden Stufen. Nun frage ich mich nur, wo der fehlende Nullring geblieben ist. Danach mit Rückenwind über Tagewerben zum Südfeldsee. Am Ostufer des Sees, da wo der illegale Badestrand ist auf einen Trail an der Wasserkante, der bis zum Hafen führt, noch ein wenig Fahrtechnik geübt. Teilweise ganz schön hart, bis zum Reinfallen ins Wasser waren es manchmal nur wenige Zentimeter. Danach nach Merseburg über den Runstedter See, Frankleben und der Alten Heerstraße. Immerhin waren es am Ende noch 13 WP-Punkte für die Teamwertung.
Morgen geht es zum Finnetunnel nach Herrengosserstedt. Das Wetter soll ja so wie heute werden, auch im Burgenlandkreis. Wer mit möchte, sollte um 09:36 Uhr zur Abfahrt der DB am Zug Gleis 5 in Merseburg sein. Start ist dann in Kirchscheidungen.







http://de.sevenload.com/im/q6bBO5b/700x700


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute fand die Pappnasentour zum Auftakt der 5. Jahreszeit zum Finnetunnel nach Herrengosserstedt statt. Start war um 09:36 in Merseburg mit Hopperticket bis Kirchscheidungen. In Merseburg stieß noch der Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein dazu. Ab Weißenfels gesellten sich dann noch Richard1 und Jürgen zu uns. Weiter ging es bis Naumburg, da hatte der Zug aus Halle kommend schon 10 Minuten Verspätung, aber die Burgenlandbahn hat geduldig auf uns gewartet. Mit der Burgenlandbahn ging es dann bis Kirchscheidungen. Ab Kirchscheidungen trennte sich der Manfred mit seinem Trekkingrad von uns, er fuhr den Biberbachradweg bis Bad Bibra und dann bis Steinbach wo er uns warten wollte. Wir fuhren ab Kirchscheidungen in westlicher Richtung bis zu dem Wald östlich von Thalwinkel, auf der Höhe ging es durch den Wald nach Süden. Hier überquerten wir die B176 und ab ging es hoch Richtung Gipsberg und Dr. Stockmannshöhe, der Anstieg hatte es aber in sich gehabt. Dann auf einem herrlichen Downhill runter nach Steinbach, gut das es ein wenig abgetrocknet war. In Steinbach erwartete uns schon der Manfred mit, wie sollte es an so einem Tag anders sein, frischen Pfannkuchen. Steinbach wurde nach Süden durchquert und dann nach Westen in den Gutschgrund abgebogen. Nach Erreichen der Waldkante erst einmal Pause und um 11.11 Uhr, kann auch ein paar Minuten später gewesen sein, wurde die 5. Jahreszeit mit Pfannkuchen 


und Wackelmann eingeleitet. Danach weiter durch den Gutschgrund 
bis Braunsroda. Ab hier dann die L211 bis zum Abzweig Herrengosserstedt. Ab Abzweig nach Süden auf der K2242 ca. 2 km bis kurz vor dem Sportplatz an der Kreuzung dann ca. 1 km nach Westen bis zum Finnetunnel. Der Info-Punkt war aber heute leider geschlossen. Sodass wir das Modell des Bohrers nicht besichtigen konnten. 
Öffnungszeiten Mittwoch bis Sonnabend 12:00 Uhr bis 19:00 Uhr. Also nichts wie rein in die Bauarbeiter Kantine und einen Pott Kaffee getrunken, schmeckt gut und ist preiswert. Ab der Kantine wieder zurück auf der K2242 nach Norden bis zum Weinberg, ab hier auf den Finnewanderweg Richtung Osten. Das Klosterholz wurde ostwärts durchfahren. In Höhe der Fischteiche mit einem Mal niemand mehr hinter mir. Ich zurück, nach 400 Metern stand der Jürgen, der hatte den Reinhard zurückgeschickt, weil Manfred mit einem Mal nicht mehr zu sehen war. Ich weiter zurück und da sah ich die beiden auch schon. Kein Sturz, sondern nur das Schutzblech vorne an der Gabel gelöst, also Kabelbinder raus und festgezurrt, auf ging es wieder Richtung Marienthal. Von Marienthal nach Gottfriedsroda und dort auf den Hasselbachradweg, 
den folgten wir bis nach Pamnitz. Da die Zeit schon etwas fortgeschritten war, entschlossen wir uns auf der K2234 bis Naumburg Weinberge zu fahren, war eine herrliche Abfahrt bis ins Saaletal runter. Hinter der Saale bogen wir dann auf den Saaleradweg und fuhren noch gemeinsam bis Abzweig Roßbach. Hier wurde die Tour beendet. Jürgen und Richard fuhren bis Weißenfels auf dem Radweg weiter, Manfred und ich bogen ab nach Naumburg zum Bahnhof. Als wir ankamen, stand der Zug schon abfahrtbereit im Bahnhof, also nichts wie rein mit den Rädern, die voll verschlammt waren, hinsetzen und schon fuhr der Zug los. Das Timing hat perfekt geklappt. In Merseburg gleich zum Kärcher Rad waschen 
und dann ab nach Hause. Es war eine tolle Tour bei herrlichem Radlerwetter. Insgesamt 55,17 km und die Summe der Steigungen betrug nach meinem Höhenmesser 824 m und 17 WP-Punkte sind bei mir auch noch dazu gekommen.

So und jetzt ist Schluss für heute. Jetzt gibt es lecker "KÖLSCH" und Kölsche Lieder


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute war ich einmal zur Erkundung des Rundweges am Geiseltalsee unterwegs. Mich interessierte der neue Weg zw. Stöbnitz und Frankleben, an der Nordseite des Ufers.
Ab dem Klobikauer Aussichtsturm wurde eine neue Trasse zum oberen Rundweg geschoben unmd schon befestigt.
Der Verlauf, den ich abgefahren bin, von der Klobikauer Halde über den Weinberg bis ca. 500m vor Stöbnitz ist mit einer Schotterpackung versehen und ordentlich gewalzt. Hier kann also die Asphaltmaschine kommen. Ab Frankleben in Richtung Klobikauer Halde ist ebenfalls schon fast auf der ganzen Strecke die Schotterpackung aufgebracht worden, wie hier schon zu sehen ist.
Im Bereich Ufer ab Höhe Weinberg Richtung Westufer ist man zur Zeit dabei das Ufer mit großen Steinen zu befestigen.
Wenn das Wetter weiter so mitspielt, könnte es klappen, das bis zum Jahresende der Rundweg komplett asphaltiert ist.


----------



## Kasebi (12. November 2008)

An wen muß man sich hier wenden um  Udo1 Schreibverbot im IBC zu erteilen. Und zwar wegen seelicher Grausamkeit. Der Mann fährt und fährt und fährt. Und Ich? Ich muß arbeiten. Sch . . . e
Aber nichts für ungut. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit Dir Udo


----------



## _torsten_ (13. November 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Der Mann fährt und fährt und fährt. Und Ich? Ich muß arbeiten.


@Kasebi, das geht aber nicht nur dir so. Und die Wochenenden sind einfach zu kurz um das wieder aufzuholen.


----------



## andi65 (13. November 2008)

Erteilen wir doch Udo1 einfach mal Fahrverbot oder besser wir schließen ihm das Fahrrad unter der Woche an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2008)

andi65 schrieb:


> Erteilen wir doch Udo1 einfach mal Fahrverbot oder besser wir schließen ihm das Fahrrad unter der Woche an


Hallo Leute,
heute werde ich eine kleine Auszeit nehmen, fahre ins mansfeldische, dort soll es einen Kroaten geben, zum lecker essen.




Aber wenn ich so die Teamwertung sehe, dass das Sand Racing Team






 punktgleich mit uns ist, müsste ich heute Nachmittag doch noch den einen oder anderen Punkt einfahren.


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ........ Aber wenn ich so die Teamwertung sehe, dass das Sand Racing Team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe gestern leider keinen Punkt mehr eingefahren.
War aber dafür, heute am Nachmittag, mit Reinhard1 am Geiseltalsee unterwegs. Die Tour führte uns vom Südfeldsee auf den Geiseltalradweg am Südufer bis nach Mücheln, zur Marina. Hier erst einmal ein Glühweinverkostung und dann mit Rückenwind weiter um den See zur Alten Heerstraße. In Beuna habe ich mich dann vom Reinhard1 verabschiedet. War eine tolle Runde, Rückzu mit Wind im Rücken auf jedenfall angenehmer als am Anfang mit Wind von vorn. Auf jedenfall haben wir das Sand Racing Team





 überholt. RSV Streusandbüchse





 ist das nächste Ziel für uns. Wie ich gerade sehe hat sich mein Freund Reinhard1 bis auf einen Punkt an mich herangepirscht, na ja Morgen fährt er nicht, da kann ich den Abstand wieder etwas vergrößern.
Wer Morgen noch nichts vor hat, kann ja zu der Floßgrabentour mitkommen.
*Start 09:30 Uhr Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg*.
Strecke: Meuschau-Luppenau-Tragarth- Bahnhof Wallendorf-Friedensdorf- Wüsteneutzsch- Floßgraben- Schladebach- Rampitz- Nempitz- Lützen- Röcken- Gostau- Stößwitz- Kleingöhren- Rippach- Oeglitzsch- Saaleradweg bis Merseburg
*Tourguide:* Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein


----------



## andi65 (14. November 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ....Wer Morgen noch nichts vor hat, kann ja zu der Floßgrabentour mitkommen.
> *Start 09:30 Uhr Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg*.


 
Hallo Udo,

kann leider nicht mitkommen, muß morgen wieder arbeiten. Wünsche euch aber trotzdem schönes Wetter und eine pannenfreie Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit dem Manfred, vom Merseburger Radverein, auf eine Tour in die Geschichte. 
Die Tour führte uns von Merseburg über Meuschau bis östlich von Tragarth an der B181. Hier mündet der Floßgraben in die Luppe.
Aber erst einmal kurz zur Geschichte des Floßgrabens. Kurfürst August von Sachsen hielt sich im April 1578 in den ehemaligen Gebieten des Bistums Merseburg auf. Er gab den Befehl einen Floßgraben zu bauen, um die Salinen Teuditz und Kötschau mit Brennholz zu versorgen. Da es im 16. Jahrhundert in unserem Gebiet so gut wie keinen Wald mehr gab, musste das Brennholz aus dem Vogtland und der Gegend um Eisenberg herangeschafft werden und da war der billigste Transportweg eben der Wasserweg. Die Bauzeit erstreckte sich von 1578 bis 1587. Das über 270 Jahre währende Holzgeschäft brachte dem Kursachsen einen höheren Gewinn, als der Silberbergbau ein.
Wie gesagt von der B181 ging es dann am Floßgraben entlang bis nach Friedensdorf, das wie mir Manfred versicherte erst seit den 50 iger Jahren den Namen hat, vorher hieß das Dorf Kriegsdorf. Von Friedensdorf ging es weiter bis Ortsausgang, hier wurde der Graben bereits als landwirtschaftliche Nutzfläche eingearbeitet. Den Verlauf sieht man erst wieder ab Wüstenneutzsch. Ab Wüstenneutzsch kann man ihn wieder folgen, nördlich am Speicher Kötzschau vorbei bis Schladebach. 
Von hier kann man gut am Graben bis Rampitz fahren. Von Rampitz ging es über die A9 bis Nempitz, wo wir wieder auf den Floßgraben stießen. Auf der gesamten Tour war er entweder immer unmittelbar an unserer Seite oder zumindestens immer in Sichtweite. Ab Ortsausgang Oetsch folgten wir unmittelbar den Floßgarben bis ca. 200 m vor der B87, da war der Feldweg zu Ende. 
Da es aber in den letzten Tagen trocken war, konnten wir über das Feld bis an die B87 fahren. Die Räder wurden über die Leitplanke gewuchtet und dann ging es erst einmal Richtung Lützen, Gustav-Adolf Gedenkstätte, weiter. Rund 300 m vor der Gedenkstätte geht ein Weg nach Osten, der wie sollte es auch anders sein, plötzlich vor einem ehemaligen Maisfeld endete. Da aber mein GPS einen Weg ca. 150 m südlich anzeigte, ging es eben mal über das Feld zum Weg. Den folgten wir dann bis zur K2189. Es ging weiter in Richtung Meuchen. 400 Meter vor Meuchen querten wir wieder den Floßgarben. Fast am südlichen Ortsende von Meuchen wurde ein landwirtschaftlicher Weg neu gebaut, den wir Richtung Westen folgten. An der L184, Ortsverbindungsstraße Lützen-Kaja, stießen wir wieder auf unseren Floßgraben, der ordentlich mit Wasser gefüllt war. Wir folgten der Straße bis Kaja und besichtigten noch schnell das Haus mit der Kanonenkugel im Gebälk, 
stammt noch aus der Schlacht bei Kaja 2. Mai 1813. Ab Kaja verließen wir dann den Verlauf des Floßgrabens und traten dann die Rücktour über Starsiedel- Stößwitz- Kleingöhren- Großgöhren- Rippach- Pörsten- Kleinkorbetha an. In Kleinkorbetha folgten wir den Saaleradweg bis Merseburg.
Die Tour war Spitze, ich persönlich habe sehr viel Neues über die Geschichte des Floßgrabens, dank Manfred, erfahren. 
Das Wetter war Spitze, Sonne pur, der Wind war auch nicht so stark, wenn er von vorn geblasen hatte.
Insgesamt waren es 65,86 km von Haustür zu Haustür mit 352 HM.
Allen die nicht mitfahren konnten, kann ich nur sagen, dass sie etwas versäumt haben.
Nun ja die Tour werden wir in einiger Zeit wiederholen.
Danke Manfred, du warst ein vorzüglicher Tourguide.

Video folgt in den nächsten Tagen!!


----------



## GTdanni (15. November 2008)

So und ich schreib heute auch mal was. 

Da mir der Start zur Floßgrabentour zu früh war bin ich auf eigen Faust los. 

11:00 Uhr ging es los und als Mitfahrer konnte ich meinen Vater gewinnen. 

Die Tour führte uns über WSF nach Goseck, dort fuhren wir etwas oben durch den Wald (Teile der MDC-xc Rennstrecke) und dann über Eulau, NMB-Henne auf der anderen Saaleseite zurück. 
In WSF bogen wir dann ab um nocheinmal die Strecke für den morgigen Cross zu testen. 
Nach einen kurzen Talk mit Winne (Veranstalter) ging es dann über Taucha, Poserna, Kleinkorbetha nach Hause. 

Ach und unterwegs gab es noch in der Sonne ein Bitburger. 



 



 


So und morgen versuche ich mal nicht letzter zu werden. 

Start des Hobbyrennens ist 14:00Uhr wäre schön wenn man sich dort sieht, da ist schon seit dem Vormittag viel los. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kasebi (15. November 2008)

Hallo Danni
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg. Habe aber Morgen schon was anderes geplant.
Ich werde auf der zweiten Teilstrecke (Den Teil den wir nicht gefahren sind)
den Zeitzer Forst unsicher machen. Hab da noch ein paar Ideen was man da machen kann. Mal schauen was geht.
MfG Axel


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute am Vormittag entschloss ich mich spontan zu einer 12 WP-Punktetour.
Es ging um den Geiseltalsee von Frankleben aus im Uhrzeigersinn. 
Der Wasserstand ist in der letzten Zeit rapide angestiegen, was man seht gut an der Engstelle Neumark sehen kann.
Erster Anlauf die Marina in Mücheln, man war gerade dabei die Spuren der gestrigen Karnevalsveranstaltung zu beseitigen, Glühwein war aber noch zu haben. Nach dem schon obligatorischen Glühwein ging es weiter Richtung Weinberg, dort traf ich noch zwei Radler vom Merseburger Radverein, die ordentlich gegen den Sturm ankämpften. Nach kurzem Plausch ging es weiter auf dem oberen Rundweg bis Frankleben zurück. Am Ende der Klobikauer Halde auf dem Rundweg, wurden die Wegweiser von den Radwegeschildern abgerissen, 
war wahrscheinlich ein Baufahrzeug, das zu dicht am Pfahl vorbeigefahren war. An der Flutungsstelle Frankleben bog ich ab, über Reipisch und Geusa ging es zur Alten Heerstraße, bei diesmal ordentlichen Pustewind aus 11:00 Uhr kommend. An der Heerstraße angekommen traf ich wieder meine beiden Radler vom Merseburger Radverein, 
der Norbert ihr Tourguide, schwächelte leicht, trotz Rückenwind war er ziemlich zurück. Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann bis Merseburg West zurück. Es war eine schöne Sonntagsvormittagsrunde, die immer hin 12 Punkte in der Teamwertung eingebracht haben.

*Danni, Dir wünsche ich viel Erfolg am heutigen Tag in Granschütz.*


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2008)

Hallo,
wer Lust und Zeit hat kann ja Morgen zu einer Spontantour Rund um den Geiseltalsee mitkommen. Start 13:00 Uhr an Südfeldsee Hafen mit Glühweinverkostung an der Marina Mücheln.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272


----------



## Reinhard1 (16. November 2008)

Hallo Udo 1 kann Morgen leider nicht mitkommen,meine Tochter hat Geburtstag.
Am18.11.08 komme ich aber mit,wenn Du noch eine Tour ins LB. stellst.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2008)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo 1 kann Morgen leider nicht mitkommen,meine Tochter hat Geburtstag.
> Am18.11.08 komme ich aber mit,wenn Du noch eine Tour ins LB. stellst.
> Gruß Reinhard1


@Reinhard,
schon passiert, aber für den 19.11., denn am 18. geht bei mir leider nicht und regnen wird es auch noch..


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2008)

Hallo,
da sich fÃ¼r die heutige Nachmittagstour kein Mitfahrer gemeldet hatte, bin ich heute mal nach WeiÃenfels zur Schokoladenmanufaktur âAgentaâ gefahren. Im Werksverkauf soll man, bevor man was kauft, probieren kÃ¶nnen, davon wollte ich mich einmal Ã¼berzeugen, ob das auch wirklich so ist. Es ist so, ich kostete mich fast durch das ganze Angebot, schmeckte alles sehr lecker. NatÃ¼rlich bin ich nach der Verkostung nicht wieder gegangen, sondern habe noch diverse Artikel erstanden. Nach der StÃ¤rkung ging es heimwÃ¤rts, diesmal an der Saale am linken Ufer entlang. Die Fahrt in der Abendsonne durch die Saaleauen war einfach herrlich. Kann ich nur empfehlen ab der BrÃ¼cke nach Kleinkorbetha auf der linken Seite durch die Aue weiterzufahren bis nach Bad DÃ¼renberg. 
Immerhin sind noch 12 WP-Punkte zum Mannschaftskonto dazu gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2008)

Hallo GTdanni,

mein Glückwunsch zu Deinem 17 Platz beim *6. "Rund um den Auensee"* Rennen. Respekt hast den Parkour in 36`und 53`` absolviert

.


----------



## GTdanni (17. November 2008)

Ja ich war auch zufrieden mit mir, auf der Ziellinie hab ich zwar noch Platz 16 verloren aber ich war gut drauf den Tag. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2008)

Hallo und Guten Morgen,

wie am Sonntag schon angekündigt, nachfolgend das Video von der
Floßgrabentour am Sonntag, den 16.11.08
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/ZRWOAU6-Flossgrabentour


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute war die Tour Merseburg- Weißenfels- Saaleradweg über Naumburg, Bad Kösen bis Bad Sulza angesetzt, zum echt Thüringer Bratwurstessen. Das Wetter sah ja heute früh nicht gerade angenehm aus. Die Wetterberichte auf diversen lokalen Sendern widersprachen sich. Also Regensachen mit eingepackt und schon ging es um 08:15 Uhr los über den Südfeldsee, bei schon ordentlichen Kantenwind nach Weißenfels zum Treffpunkt Marktplatz. Pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr waren dann auch meine beiden Mitfahrer eingetroffen, Reinhard1 und Jürgen aus Weißenfels. Wie konnte es anders sein, zum Startbeginn fing es an zu tröpfeln, der Wind peitschte uns ab Leißling ins Gesicht, das es nur so eine Freude war. Die Wolken wurden auch immer dunkler, sodass wir uns auf dem Saaleradweg erst einmal entschlossen bis zur Brücke Roßbach zu fahren und dann zu entscheiden, ob wir noch bis Bad Sulza weiterfahren, oder uns über Freyburg wieder retour machen. An der Brücke war die Entscheidung über Freyburg zurück. Kurz vor Großjena teilte uns Reinhard mit, das er die Tour abbrechen muss, Übelkeit und Kälte am ganzen Körper, trotz wärmender Kleidung. 
Wahrscheinlich eine Erkältung. Ab Großjena fuhr er dann auf den kürzesten Weg zurück nach Hause. Reinhard gute Besserung. Jürgen 
und ich fuhren noch bis Freyburg zum Rösteressen, aber in Freyburg angekommen kein Rösterstand vorhanden. Also entschlossen wir uns ebenfalls die Heimreise anzutreten, er auf dem Unstrutradweg/ Saaleradweg zurück nach Weißenfels und ich weiter Richtung Neue Göhle.
Als ich mit meinem Trekkingrad aus der Neuen Göhle auf die freie Fläche kam und mich auf Ebersroda zu bewegte, bekam ich den Sturm voll in die Breitseite. 
Nach Ebersroda blieb wir nichts weiter übrig, die Windjacke doch noch aus anzuziehen, um nicht auszukühlen. Auf Wiesen und Feldwegen ging es dann bis nach Mücheln zur Marina. Ab der Marina dann mit Rückenwind auf dem Geiseltalseerundweg bis Frankleben und weiter nach Merseburg zurück. Wenn ich den Wind, den ich auf der Rücktour von hinten hatte, von vorn gehabt hätte, wäre ich teilweise mit unter 10 km/h nach Hause gerollt. Trotz alle Widrigkeiten hat die Tour Spaß gemacht und brachte immerhin 21 WP-Punkte in die Teamwertung ein. Auf jeden Fall wird die Tour noch einmal wiederholt, wenn Reinhard1 wieder fit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2008)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
habe gerade mein Bike überprüft, Gabel, Dämpfer und Kette leicht geölt, der Winter kann kommen. Hoffentlich noch heute, dann kann es Morgen bei Zeiten losgehen zum Spuren ziehen im frischen Neuschnee. Wie ich aber die Gegend hier um Merseburg so kennengelernt habe werden wir wohl leider, wie immer, keinen Schnee abbekommen. Nun warten wir es ab, zur Not kann man ja noch in den Ziegelrodaer Forst ausweichen, der Schienenersatzverkehr bis Querfurt ist zur zeit ausgesetzt.


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2008)

Hallo,
als ich heute Morgen, diesmal so gegen 09:00 Uhr, das erste mal aus dem Fenster sah, traute ich meinen Augen kaum, Schnee war in der Nacht in der Niederschlag Ã¤rmsten Gegend von Sachsen-Anhalt gefallen. Also schnell zum BÃ¤cker BrÃ¶tchen geholt gefrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckt und dann ab auf das Rad zur ersten Tiefschneetour in der neuen Saison. Mein Ziel war die Klobikauer Halde am Geiseltalsee. Also schnell zum Airpark, kÃ¼rzeste Verbindung zum Zubringer zur Halde, die Alte HeerstraÃe. In HÃ¶he der GartengaststÃ¤tte âZur SÃ¼lzeâ dann auf die HeerstraÃe abgebogen und dann oh Schreck, die unbÃ¤ndige Wucht des kalten Nordwestwindes peitschte mir voll ins Gesicht, sodass sich meine Gesichtshaut schnell zu rÃ¶ten begann. Aber da musste ich durch, ich bis die ZÃ¤hne zusammen und kÃ¤mpfte gegen den Sturm an wohl wissend, dass ich am FuÃe der Halde in den Windschatten gelangen werde. Die KÃ¤lte kroch auch noch langsam durch meine Wind und Wetter erprobten Handschuhe, sodass meine Finger langsam ziemlich kalt wurden. An der Halde angekommen, kein Sturm mehr zu spÃ¼ren, als ob es nie gegeben hÃ¤tte. 
Also hoch auf die Halde Richtung Aussichtspunkt, im Unterholz sah man schon, wie die SchneehÃ¶he, je hÃ¶her ich kam, stetig zu nahm. Endlich am Aussichtsturm angekommen ging es sodann gleich auf den Trail am Bunker entlang. 
Endlich im Schnee fahren, die SchneehÃ¶he lag schon im zweistelligen Bereich so an die 10 â 15, die Bikerinnen und Biker aus den hÃ¶heren Lagen unserer Republik werden jetzt sicherlich nicht einmal ein Schmunzeln fÃ¼r diese Werte Ã¼brig haben, aber fÃ¼r diese Gegend hier im Merseburger Land sind diese Zahlen schon bemerkenswert, denn 10- 15 mm ist ja schon was, oder? Nach dem ich den Bunker auf den Trail umrundet hatte, gelangte ich wieder am Aussichtsturm an. Vom Turm fuhr ich dann ca. 20 Meter auf der neu geschobenen Trasse nach Westen, dort wo die Trasse eine Kurve nach SÃ¼den macht, bin ich dann weiter nach Westen, einer kaum noch auszumachenden Fahrspur gefolgt. Die Spur war teilweise schon mit Schilfgras zugewachsen, sodass ich mich durch das mannshohe Gras schlagen musste, war aber schÃ¶n anzusehen wie die Spur im Schnee hinter mir immer lÃ¤nger wurde. 
auf der Halde in allen Richtungen abgefahren war, gelangte ich an das Nordwestufer des Sees, zur Rampe. Diese runter, unterhalb der Rampe wurden gerade neu aufgeforstet. Die dort tÃ¤tigen Personen sprachen eine fremde Sprache, als ich hÃ¶flich fragte, was denn so gepflanzt wird. Man antwortete mir wohl auf polnisch, als ich sagte, dass ich nichts verstanden habe, kam Winterlinde. Aha dachte ich Winterlinde wird also gepflanzt und setze, nachdem ich ihnen noch *ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²ÑÐ¹ Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ*
gewÃ¼nscht hatte, meine Fahrt fort. Am nordwestlichen Aussichtspunkt, ist glaube ich der Aussichtspunkt WÃ¼nsch, bog ich auf einen Trail ab der vom oberen Rundweg zum unteren Rundweg fÃ¼hrt, der aber wenn es man nicht weiÃ nicht einsehbar ist. Jetzt schon, meine Spur zeigte jetzt die Richtung. Aber sicherlich nicht fÃ¼r lange, es begann schon heftig zu tauen. Also weiter Richtung Marina MÃ¼cheln, die ja schon geÃ¶ffnet hatte und der GlÃ¼hwein sicherlich schon auf mich wartete. Also angekommen, Rucksack runter Tasche auf, GeldbÃ¶rse nicht mehr an seinem Ort. Aber ich bekam Kredit, muss erst beim nÃ¤chsten mal bezahlen, er schmeckte wieder sehr lecker. Nach dem aufwÃ¤rmen ging es dann auf den Radweg nach Frankleben und weiter Ã¼ber Reipisch und der A38 bis nach Geusa. Ab hier nach Norden hoch zur Alten HeerstraÃe, wieder bei eisigem Kantenwind, dann wieder retour zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen ersten Wintertour in dieser Saison.
Alles in allem waren es letztendlich 13 Punkte fÃ¼r die Teamwertung. Trotz widrigen Wetter hat die Tour Ã¤uÃerst viel SpaÃ bereitet.


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2008)

Hallo und Guten Morgen,
eigentlich wollte ich ja heute die Floßgrabentour, die mir der Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein vor 1,5 Wochen gezeigt hat, nochmal mit meinen Weißenfelser Mitfahrern durchführen. Doch leider musste ich absagen. Heute Morgen auf den Nebenstraßen Glatteis, das muss nicht unbedingt sein. Da ja bekanntlich die Knochen bei den über 50 jährigen schlechter zusammenwachsen, als bei unseren jüngeren Sportsfreunden. Da ich ja noch einige Punkte im WP einfahren möchte, kann ich mir eine längere Ausfallzeit nicht leisten. 
Vielleicht werde ich am heutigen Nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde um den Geiseltalsee durchführen, das Termometer steigt ja jetzt langsam über ie 0°C Grenze. Man wird sehen.



Ich stelle fest, in den letzten 3 Tagen sind wir ganz schön durchgereicht worden.


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2008)

Hallo, 
hier einmal ein Grundsatzurteil der den Umgang mit Seniorengruppen regelt. Dazu gehöre ich, glaube ich zumindestens, auch schon zur Info.

OLG OLDENBURG vom 7.05.2008, 8 U 55/08 
*Anforderungen an die Sorgfaltspflicht eines Radfahrers bei entge-*
*genkommender radfahrender Seniorengruppe* Ist eine Radfahrergruppe 
von Senioren als solche erkennbar und ordnet sich diese gerade 
ohne erforderlichen Sicherheitsabstand zueinander auf einem neben 
einer Landstrasse befindlichen Fahrradweg ein, hat ein 
entgegenkommender Radfahrer damit zu rechnen, dass es 
innerhalb der Gruppe ein Sturz möglich erscheint und deshalb seine 
Geschwindigkeit insoweit auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit anzupassen, um 
ggf. eine Kollision zu vermeiden. (Aus den Gründen: ...Nach dem Er- 
gebnis der Beweisaufnahme steht fest, dass der Kläger entgegen 
§ 3 I 1 StVO seine Geschwindigkeit nicht der konkreten Verkehrssi- 
tuation angepasst und damit den Zusammenstoss mit dem Beklagten 
überwiegend selbst verschuldet hat. Insbesondere steht nach dem Er- 
gebnis der Beweisaufnahme fest, dass der Abstand des Kl. zu dem auf 
den Radweg stürzenden Bekl. nicht so gering war, dass ein Abbremsen 
bei Einhalten der gebotenen Schrittgeschwindigkeit nicht mehr mög- 
lich gewesen wäre...). (s.a. Anmerkung = Dok.Nr. 80643).


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ich ja heute Morgen die Floßgrabentour gekänzelt hatte, war auch wie sich am heutigen Nachmittag herausstellte die richtige Entscheidung, bin ich gegen 13:00 Uhr zu meiner Hausrunde um den Geiseltalsee aufgebrochen. Ich musste ja noch meine Schulden am Kiosk an der Marina Mücheln für den Glühwein begleichen. Bis zur Alten Heerstraße ging es ja ziemlich gut voran. Aber ab der Sülze wurde es sehr bescheiden. Die Straße war durch Fußabdrücke im Schnee, die zu Eis geworden sind, unangenehm zu fahren. Erst ab der Brücke über die A38 wurde es bis zum Misthaufen, Abzweig nach Oberkriegsstedt etwas besser, danach war es wieder eher bescheiden. 
Dafür musste ich laufend vor den Traktoren mit ihren Mistfuhren ausweichen. Kurz vor der Halde folgte ich einen Wiesenweg durch den herrlich schönen Schnee. Die Rehspuren, denen ich folgte, gingen dann durch das Unterholz, der Weg war zu Ende,
folgen war nicht drin, also wieder zurück zur Heerstraße und auf dieser weiter. Weiter hoch zum Aussichtsturm und dann auf der Höhe der Halde durch den dortigen Wald bis zur neuen geschobenen Trasse, nördlich der Rampe am Geiseltalsee. Hier war bei der Abfahrt Vorsicht geboten, einige Kfz hatten schon kapituliert, wie man unschwer an den Spuren und den Streusand erkennen konnte. Nachdem die Abfahrt ohne Sturz überstanden war, ging es auf sehr glatten Kfz-Spuren bis zur Marina Mücheln. Hier beglich ich meine Schuld von meinem letzten Besuch. Danach auf den Radweg am Südufer zurück nach Frankleben. Da ja hier Asphalt ist, dachte ich es fährt sich angenehmer, weit gefehlt, durch die Fußspuren und das Tauwetter am Nachmittag sind richtige Eisspuren entstanden. Hat keinen richtigen Spaß gemacht die Strecke bis Frankleben zu fahren. Wer also nicht unbedingt um den Geiseltalsee will, sollte die Tour für einige Tage verschieben und wenn doch nur nicht mit schmalen Reifen und Straßenprofil, könnte sehr unangenehm werden. Die letzen Meter legte ich im Schein der Straßenlaternen zurück, zumindestens hinten hatte ich wenigstens noch ein Rücklicht dabei. Durch die Wegebeschaffenheit habe ich mich in der Weg-Zeit-Berechnung total verkalkuliert. Ich brauchte diesmal rund 1,5 Std. länger für die Runde. Trotzdem es hat wieder einmal Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ich ja in den letzten Tagen in der Einzelwertung ordentlich nach hinten durchgereicht wurde, habe ich heute gleich einmal eine etwas längere Tour unternommen. Also von Merseburg runter zur Saale und auf dem Radweg bis nach Bad Dürenberg. Hier wurde gerade die Weihnachtstanne für den Weihnachtsmarkt angeliefert.
Der Transport kam erst einmal ganz kurz ins Stocken, man musste erst prüfen, ob die Tanne auch unter den großen Ästen der Straßenbäume durchgeht, was man dann auch gelang. Weiter ging es auf dem Radweg bis in die Ortschaft Vesta. Die Wegebeschaffenheit bis zum Friedhof war nicht gerade prickelnd, Eis ohne Ende. GTdanni, der ja in dieser Ortschaft zu Hause ist, hätte ruhig mal ein wenig streuen können. 
So durchquerte ich ganz vorsichtig die Ortschaft und fuhr in Kleinkorbetha ein. Der Radweg, auf der rechten Uferseite der Saale, von Kleinkorbetha nach Oeglitzsch war durch Stockgeher sehr glatt und vereist. Ich war der erste Radfahrer, der seit dem Schnee diese Strecke gefahren ist, zumindestens glaube ich es, denn meine Spur war die Einzigste. 
Ab Oeglitzsch dann weiter auf dem Radweg bis Dehlitz, hier konnte man einigermaßen fahren. Ab Dehlitz Richtung Schirnhügel und Weißenfels war ich wieder der Erste, der diesen Abschnitt gefahren ist. Eis und Spurrillen erforderten meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit. Endlich, ab der Brücke der B91, wieder trockene Straße unter meinen Reifen. Jetzt ging es wieder zügig in die Innenstadt der Fixer und Dealer von Sachsen Anhalt und Thüringen, so zumindestens stand es gestern in der MZ und der OB Robby Riesch will die Stadt jetzt von den Fixern und Dealern säubern, gut so, hoffentlich schafft er das auch. Ab Weißenfels wieder auf den Radweg bis nach Naumburg Hennebrücke. Hier entschloss ich mich nicht weiter bis nach Freyburg zu fahren, sondern über die Hennebrücke nach Markröhlitz zu pedalieren und dann auf den Wirtschaftsweg hoch zum Luftschiff auf den Pilgerweg. Diesen folgte ich dann Richtung Merseburg. Nach 4h 45` reine Fahrzeit war ich dann wieder am Ausgangspunkt der Tour angekommen und konnte mir 19 WP-Punkte auf mein Konto gutschreiben.


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2008)

Hallo,
heute gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu berichten. Nachdem die Eier von der Henne meines Vertrauens aufgebraucht sind, entschloss ich mich heute eben dieser Henne einen Besuch abzustatten und Nachschub zu holen. Durch den starken Westwind und den aufgeweichten Feldwegen brauchte ich für die Hintour nach Steuden fast 1,5 Std. Da ich mit Rückenwind zurück fuhr, habe ich gleich noch einen Schlenker dran gehangen, um zumindestens heute noch auf 11 WP-Punkte zu kommen. Da habe ich mir gleich mal so die Feldraine angesehen und musste feststellen, das das illegale Verbringen von Haus.- und Sperrmüll, sowie anderer Abfall stark zugenommen hat. Ich hoffe das die Gemeinden noch ihre Flurbegehung durchführen, ist auf jedenfall kein schöner Anblick.


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2008)

Hallo,
der Tourbericht der heutigen Tour stand ganz im Zeichen des Winterpokals und steht deshalb heute mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5350193&postcount=42


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
nachdem es ja gestern in strömen geregnet hat und die Feld.- und Wiesenwege im Schlamm versinken, habe ich mich kurzfristig entschlossen jetzt eine Trekkingradrunde für den Winterpokal zu drehen. Mein Ziel ist Weißenfels und da ich großen Appetit auf Schokolade habe, werde ich den Werksverkauf von Agenta einen Besuch abstatten und erst einmal vor dem Kauf verkosten was das Zeug hält.
Am Donnerstag soll das Wetter ja wieder angenehmer werden, Sonne weiße Wolken 5°C und Wind aus dem Süden, ideal für die Bad Sulza Tourwiederholung. Werde die Tour huete noch ins LMB stellen.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
wie ich heute Morgen schon angekündigt hatte, war mein heutiges Winterpokalziel der Agenta Schokoladenwerksverkauf in Weißenfels. Start um 09:45 Uhr Airpark, dann ging es zur Alten Heerstraße über Geusa nach Frankleben am Runstedter See entlang, Nord und Westufer bis zum Südfeldsee Westufer. Da ja das Gelände vom See bis hoch zum Radweg und Wanderweg eingezäunt ist, hielt ich also von der Höhe am Aussichtspunkt Westufer Ausschau nach den seit dieser Woche eingetroffenen polnischen Wildpferden. Man kann sie gut ausmachen, es sind zurzeit 28 Tiere, due etwas größer als ein Ponny sind, Grundfarbe grau. Es sollen wohl noch einige kommen, die Herde wird dann wohl über 30 Tiere betragen. Weiterhin kommen in diesen Tagen noch 30 Rinder Galloways und Scottish-Highlands in das abgezäunte, ca. 220 ha, große Gehege. Die Tiere haben nur einen Auftrag: die Verbuschung durch dominante Gehölze und Stauden, die andere Arten verdrängen, Einhalt zu bieten. Man hofft durch die Beweidung dieser Fläche die Lösung des Problems gefunden zu haben.
Da ja nun auch die Westseite vom Radweg und Wanderweg zur Schweinezuchtanlage ebenfalls noch eingezäunt wird, wird also demnächst sicherlich der Radweg und Wanderweg mit Tür und Gitterrost unterbrochen werden, damit die Tiere von der unteren zur oberen Weide wechseln können.
Nach dem ich mir die Tiere aus de Ferne betrachtet hatte, ging es weiter nach Weißenfels zum Weihnachtsmarkt, wo die Glühweinstände schon stark besucht waren. Der Glühweinpreis liegt zwischen 1,- und 1,50 .
Nach einem obligatorischen Abstecher bei Zweirad Eitel ging es dann in die Naumburger Straße hoch zum Werksverkauf von der Schokoladenmanufaktur. 
Erst einmal schauen und von allem Naschen was dort so zum Verkauf angeboten wurde. Ich musste mich ganz schön zügeln. 
Nachdem ich meinen Schokoladenappetit gestillt hatte ging es an den Einkauf. Die Gepäcktasche wurde ordentlich voll, mir war noch nicht schlecht geworden, so konnte ich dann die Rückfahrt antreten. Als ich dann wieder auf den Radweg am Südfeldsee einbog und ich einige Meter am Ostufer gefahren bin, merkte ich wie mein Hinterrad zu schlingern anfing, die Schokolade konnte es nicht sein, nein es war die Luft, die langsam aus dem Hinterrad entwich. Also halt und Schlauchwechsel durchgeführt. Ursache war ein Schotterdurchschlag an der Flanke des Reifens, da hilft natürlich auch kein Antiplatt, den ich ja eingezogen hatte. Nach der Reparatur dann auf Umwegen wieder nach Merseburg zurück. Immerhin noch 13 Punkte für die Teamwertung eingefahren, bei dann schon herrlichen Sonnenschein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
habe soeben eine Tour zum Thüringer Röster essen nach Bad Sulza für den 4.12. ins LMB gestellt.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7567

und für den 09.12. eine Tour zum schönsten Christkindelmarkt im südlichen Sachsen- Anhalt nach Bad Lauchstädt.
Anmeldung hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7568


----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
heute endlich die verschobene Tour nach Bad Sulza. Wer diesen Bericht ließt müsste eigentlich denken, die scheinen nicht mehr richtig zu ticken, für eine echte Thüringer Bratwurst, bei diesem Wetter, 113 km zu fahren und das auch noch von Sachsen-Anhalt nach Thüringen. Nun ja Spaß hat es auf jeden Fall gemacht. Also Start war bei mir in Merseburg um 08:23 Uhr. Es ging wieder auf den kürzesten Weg über Geuse- Beuna- Großkayna zum Ostufer des Südfeldsees. Am Ostufer weiter und über Reichhardswerben und Tagewerben nach Weißenfels. Da sich im LMB, oder Fon und Mail außer Reinhard1 niemand gemeldet hatte bin ich gleich zum Treffpunkt mit Reinhard1 nach Weißenfels West durchgefahren. Da heute nur leichter Südwind vorherrschte war ich in 70 Minuten am vereinbarten Punkt. Kurz nach meinem Eintreffen kam Reinhard an und schon ging es auf den Saaleradweg Schönburg und dem Blütengrund nach Bad Kösen. Die Sonne versuchte immer durch die Wolken zu schauen, aber leider immer am südlichen Horizont. Auf dem Radweg direkt an der Saale musste man höllisch aufpassen, dass man nicht auf teilweise vorhandenen spiegelglatten Eis wegrutschte. Wir haben diesen Abschnitt um den Blütengrund bei Naumburg aber gut in den Griff bekommen. Auf dem neuen Radweg auf dem Saaledamm war dann wieder alles trocken. Bad Kösen bis Saaleck war nicht so prickelnd, man musste auf der Straße fahren, aber es war kaum Verkehr, weil hinter Saaleck die Saalebrücke voll gesperrt ist, was wir bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht wussten. Nach dem wie Saaleck und passiert hatten bogen wir zur Ortschaft Stendorf ab. Hier folgten wir den Wanderweg roter Querbalken. Es ging durch den Ort in westlicher Richtung und dann ordentlich hoch auf den Saaletalhang. Auf der Höhe angekommen folgten wir der Höhenstraße einige 100 Meter, um dann wieder auf den Wanderweg roter Querbalken abzubiegen, der uns auf der Höhe bis nach Sonnendorf führte. Wir folgten den Höhenweg weiter bis zur Gaststätte Sonnenburg um dann auf einen schönen Serpentinenwanderweg runter bis zum Gradierwerk und Weintor 
von Bad Sulza zu fahren. Wir bogen dann zur ehemaligen Saline ab, wo schon der Bratwurststand mit echten Thüringer Rostbratwürsten und Glühwein aus Saale/Unstrutweinen auf uns wartete. 
Nach erfolgter Stärkung, hat sehr lecker geschmeckt, die Tour hatte sich also echt gelohnt, ging es dann auf den Ilmradweg bis nach Großheringen. Über Kleinheringen und überwinden von Leitplanken an der Saalebrücke 
ging es dann wieder auf den Weg zurück bis zur Hennebrücke nach Naumburg. Hier wurde die Tour für beendet erklärt und Reinhard1 fuhr an der Saale zurück nach Weißenfels und ich machte mich auf den Weg über Markröhlitz und Wirtschaftsweg hoch zum Luftschiff bei Pettstädt. Auf dem Pilgerweg machte ich mich dann Rückwärts zum Südfeldsee und weiter über Frankleben nach Merseburg zurück. Insgesamt hatte ich am Ende 6 Stunden reine Fahrzeit bei 113 km und einer Summe der Steigungen von 929 Metern absolviert. Das Wetter war ideal für diese Tour, es hat wieder einmal Spaß gemacht mit Reinhard1 zu fahren. Es wurden neue Wege gefahren und es war nicht die letzte Tour zum Thüringer Bratwurstessen nach Bad Sulza. Natürlich gab es noch zumindestens bei mir 24 WP-Punkte auf das Teamkonto.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
heute war äußerst hervorragendes Wetter zum biken. Aber Enkeltag war schöner. Also gibt es den nächsten Tourbericht Morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo und schönen Guten Morgen,
bin gestern leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen, meinen Tourbericht zu schreiben. Aber am späten Nachmittag war Karusselfahren auf dem Bad Lauchstädter Christkindl-Markt angesetzt und das hat meine volle Konzentration gefordert.
Am Vormittag hatte ich auf meiner Hausrunde, Merseburg- Großkaynaer See (Südfeldsee) WSF- Saale-Merseburg, die Galloways und die schottischen Scottish-Highlands einen Besuch abgestattet. 5 Tiere konnte ich mit dem Fernglas ausmachen, sie weiden unterhalb des Aussichtspunktes an der Westseite des Südfeldsees auf einer großen Wiese. Die Wildpferde sind in das Unterholz, nördlich der Koppel, verdrängt worden. 
Danach ging es nach Weißenfels um die Öffnungszeiten für den Werksverkauf Agenta Schokoladenmanufaktur zu erkunden, hatte ich vergessen gehabt.
Also wer noch vor dem Fest lecker Schokolade benötigt und in der Gegend ist, hier sind die Zeiten:
Mo - Do : 10:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr
Fr: 10:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr
In Weißenfels noch den Super Weihnachtsmarkt besucht und schon ging es auf dem Saaleradweg, diesmal am rechten Saaleufer weiter. Dieser Weg ist ab Weißenfels bis Kleinkorbetha noch teilweise naturbelassen und wird nicht so viel befahren wie der linke gut ausgebaute Radweg. Wobei der rechte Radweg bis Kleinkorbetha auch so seine Reize hat, habe ein Video gedreht von der Tour und werde das Video in den nächsten Tagen einstellen.
Insgesamt sind dann nach 14 Punkte bei einer Tour mit herrlichem Wetter, teilweise mit Sonnenschein, zusammen gekommen.
So und heute geht es zum Christkindl-Markt nach Bad Lauchstädt, mal sehen wer außer Reinhard1 noch am Treffpunkt in Weißenfels ist.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
heute fand die Tour zum schönsten Christkindl Markt im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt statt. 
Mit dabei waren der Tourguide:
Udo @*Udo1 *aus Merseburg;
Reinhard @*Reinhard1* vom White Rock Tourenteam aus Weißenfels, sowie
*Jürgen* aus Weißenfels.
Da ich ja für den Winterpokal fahre habe ich natürlich meine Mitfahrer aus Weißenfels abgeholt. Immerhin waren das dann schon 4,5 WP Punkte für das Team.
Start war dann 12:00 Uhr auf dem Weißenfelser Weihnachtsmarkt am Brunnen. Es ging dann gleich los Richtung Märchenbrunnen aber diesmal ohne Glas auf dem Radweg. Die Hintour war ein Slalomfahren. Vom Märchenbrunnen bis zur Saalebrücke, außer vor dem Kulturhaus, lagen Glasscherben über Glasscherben. Gut das die Sonne geschienen hat, da sah man wenigstens das Glas glitzern und konnte wenigstens noch ausweichen.
Weiter ging es dann in Richtung Tagewerben zum Großkaynaer See (Südfeldsee). Hier erst einmal eine ganz kurze Rast, zum Jacken ausziehen, man ist ganz schön warm geworden. Es ging dann auf dem Radweg am Westufer zwischen den Koppeln entlang zum Nordufer. Die Wildpferde waren heute nicht auszumachen, es waren im Unterholz nur einige Rinder auszumachen. Über das Westufer des Runstedter Sees gelangten wir dann auf den Radweg bis zur neu gebauten Straße und Kreuzung Frankleben. Weiter durch Frankleben bis Blösien und in Blösien unterhalb des Sportplatzes über die Brücke von der A38 rüber nach Geusa. Von dort nach Norden zur Alten Heerstraße und auf dieser dann nach Westen bis zum Abzweig nach Oberkriegstedt. An der Schwarzeiche noch einmal eine kurze Rast und dann auf der Straße von Burgstaden nach Bad Lauchstädt. In Bad Lauchstädt angekommen schnell in den historischen Kurpark zum Christkindl Markt. Am ersten Glühweinstand wurde uns dann von Jürgen der Glühwein gesponsert, 
*Danke Jürgen, hat sehr gut geschmeckt.* Neben einer Bratwurst wurde noch ein Fischbrötchen eingeschoben und schon sah die Welt wieder ganz anders aus. Da wir schon 20 Minuten vor der eigentlichen offiziellen Eröffnung da waren, befanden sich noch nicht viele Besucher auf dem Markt, was sich aber schnell änderte. Was ich sehr positiv feststellen musste, war der sehr saubere Markt. Man fand keine Zigarettenkippe auf dem Boden und die Abfallbehälter waren alle geleert. Nach der Stärkung und einem kurzen Blick über den Markt ging es wieder retour. Ich führte meine Mitfahrer auf der kürzesten Strecke bis nach Niederbeuna zum Bahnübergang der Burgenlandbahn, dort war die Tour für mich zu Ende. Nach der Verabschiedung fuhren meine Mitfahrer über das Ostufer des Südfeldsees nach Weißenfels zurück und ich begab mich ebenfalls über Niederbeuna und der Biogasanlage Richtung Merseburg. Unterwegs traf ich noch den ständiger Tourguide des Merseburger Radvereins, den Norbert. Nach einem kurzen Plausch und das Austauschen von Informationen über neue Radwege in der Umgebung, machte wir uns beide weiter. Er auf seine Nachmittagstour zur Erkundung von neuen Wegen und ich mich schnell nach Hause und dann nix wie unter die Dusche.
Das Wetter hat gepasst, nicht so kalt, leichter Rückenwind und Sonne, was will man mehr.
Danke an meine Mitfahrer, es hat mir wieder sehr viel Spaß bereitet mit euch. Bis zur nächsten Tour.



Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, haben wir uns wieder von Platz 30 nach vorn katapultiert


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Reinhard1 und Jürgen,
nachfolgend, als kleiner Nachtrag, noch das Video von unserer gestrigen Christkindl Markt Tour nach Bad Lauchstädt.
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/1FmEK6O-Cristkindl-Markt-0001

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo und Guten Abend,
nachdem ich vorgestern die einschlägigen Weihnachtsmärkte mit meinen Enkel, Leipzig und Bad Lauchstädt, besucht hatte und jetzt alle einschlägigen Karussells und Kindereisenbahnen hargenau kenne, bin ich heute mal zu einer Trekkingradtour aufgebrochen. Leider war sie nur von kurzer Dauer. Unterwegs gab es einen Knall und die Speiche war an der Felge abgerissen. Also mit einen leichten acht wieder retour. Werde Morgen am Nachmittag mal einen neuen Anlauf nehmen, diesmal mit dem MTB, um noch einige Punkte für das Team zu sammeln. Wir sind ja mächtig abgerutscht, aber heute genau 1000 Punkte auf dem Konto.
@Reinhard 1, wusste gar nicht, dass es bei euch in Weißenfels so stark geschneit hat, das es für den Ski-Langlauf gereicht hat.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
habe gerade im LMB eine Tour zur Wintersonnenwende nach Goseck zum Sonnenobservatorium eingestellt. Startzeit ist diesmal zu früher Stunde, um 05:40 Uhr vom Airpark Merseburg.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7599


----------



## GTdanni (12. Dezember 2008)

Und ich bin seit letztem Freitag verschnupft. (war ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr) 
Da ich auch gerade alleine bin (Frau zur Kur) warte ich da lieber bis es weg ist eh ich wieder Sport treibe. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und ich bin seit letztem Freitag verschnupft. (war ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr)
> Da ich auch gerade alleine bin (Frau zur Kur) warte ich da lieber bis es weg ist eh ich wieder Sport treibe.
> 
> Cu Danni


Hallo Danni,
gute Besserung und werde schnell wieder gesund.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
habe heute eine kurze Nachmittagstour gemacht dabei die Gelegenheit des Mittagsschlafes meines Enkels gleich ausgenutzt. Vom Airpark Merseburg ging es gleich zur Alten Heerstraße, die war durch die Fußgänger schön vereist, also abgebogen durch das alte Kasernengelände Richtung Zscherben und weiter auf den Wirtschaftsweg nach Frankleben. Da mir diese Woche der Walther aus Mücheln mitgeteilt hat, das der Radweg am Geiseltalsee bei Frankleben Flutungsstelle gesperrt ist bin ich durch Frankleben auf Schleichwegen zum Geiseltalseeweg gefahren, Matsch und Schlamm ohne Ende. 
Ich glaube ich muss morgen nach der Tour die Waschanlage ansteuern. Am Geiseltalseeweg angekommen zurück zum neuen Überlaufbauwerk der Geisel, das sollte ja eigentlich Ende Dezember fertig sein, wird sich aber ein wenig verzögern. 
Die neue Brücke über diesem Bauwerk ist auch noch nicht fertig. Nach der Besichtigung ging es weiter bis zur Halde Pfännerhall und dann über Braunsbedra zur Halde Vesta. Die zwei Bäume auf dem Weg am Ost hang sind noch immer beseitigt, es war Vorsicht geboten, Hang runter bei Schneematsch und gerade noch rechtzeitig vor dieser Sperre zum Halten gekommen. Weiter ging es dann am Nordufer des Großkayna Sees (Südfeldsee) vorbei über das Westufer des Runstedter Sees auf den Radweg neben der Straße bis zur neuen Kreuzung vor der Eisenbahnbrücke Frankleben. Die Umgehungsstraße ist fertiggestellt, der Kreuzungsbereich ist Fußgänger und Radler freundlich gestaltet worden. 
Über Frankleben und Zscherben ging es dann wieder retour. Immerhin 10 WP-Punkte bei teilweise unangenehmen Ostwind eingefahren.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
das Wetter war ja heute eine richtige Herausforderung, die ich ab Mittag auch angenommen habe. Erst mal ein Blick auf den Schlot vom Kraftwerk Schkopau und die Windrichtung ermittelt. Wind aus dem Osten, also Tour zuerst nach Osten. Und ab ging es vom Airpark über den Gerichtsrain zum Saaleradweg und weiter zur Saalebrücke, die überquert und an der Schleuse entlang bis nach Meuschau. Ab hier den Damm der Alten Saale Richtung Osten bis zur L183, die überquert und dann kurz vor Lössen auf den Rüsterwanderweg. Jetzt den Rüsterweg, der neben der Lupe entlang führt bis Wallendorf weiter gefahren.
Ich musste höllisch aufpassen, dass ich nicht von dem vielen Rehwild überrannt wurde. Die querten kurz vor meinem Vorderrad meinen Weg, so etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Und die Autofahrer werden so etwas sowieso nicht erleben. 
Nördlich von Zöschen bog ich nach Norden ab zur Kriegsgräbergedenkstätte. Hier wurde über 550 Zwangsarbeiter aus ganz Europa im KZ Zöschen bestialisch ermordet. Weiter ging es nach Norden zum Raßnitzer See. Am See entlang auf herrlichem Trail bis zum Aussichtspunkt am Raßnitzer Ufer. 
Ab hier ging es jetzt in Richtung Süden zum Wallendorfer See. Neben der Begegnung mit Pferden kreuzten auch noch Füchse meine Route.
Am Wallendorfer See, Ostufer, weiter nach Burgliebenau. In der dortigen Gaststätte noch schnell ein lecker Gosebier mit Himbeersaft getrunken, 
im Winter Montag und Dienstag geschlossen sonst ab 12:00Uhr geöffnet, weiter durch den Auenwald um Burgliebenau und dann rauf auf den Damm der Steinlache, hier ging es dann bis Kollenbey. Kollenbey hatte im Jahr 2008 bei seinem Storchenpaar 4 Jungstörche. Ab Kollenbey bis zur Saalebrücke der DB und dann auf dem Saaleradweg an der Gaststätte Bootshaus vorbei bis nach Merseburg zum Waschen. Das Rad hat es auch dringend nötig gehabt nach den Touren der letzten Tage und der heutigen Tour. Danach ab nach Hause, Kette ölen und Plätzchen essen, die am heutigen Vormittag mein Enkel mit der Oma gebacken hat, haben lecker geschmeckt. Leider musste ich auf den letzten Metern feststellen, das Radfahrer, wenn sie auf dem Radweg fahren und noch dazu Vorfahrt haben, von abbiegenden Autofahrern einfach übersehen werden. Ich konnte einem Zusammenstoß gerade noch so ausweichen. Das war an diesem Tag die unangenehmste Erfahrung die ich gemacht hatte, sonst war das Wetter ja TOP und die Wege waren schön schlammig, also eine gelungene Tour am 3. Advent und dazu noch 14 WP-Punkte für das Team.


----------



## GTdanni (14. Dezember 2008)

So und ich hab es heute nicht mehr ausgehalten und bin trotz Rotznase aufs Rad. Ich wär sonst verrückt geworden ohne Sport. 

Da ich gestern mein Auto bei der Weihnachtsfeier in Dölzig hab stehen lassen bot es sich an das heute zu holen. 

Und da ich auch eine neues Rad hab bot sich das auch an mit dem zu fahren. 











 



 


Nun hab ich Rennräder mit 1 Gang, 14 Gängen, 30Gängen und ein Bahnrad. 

Ich wüsste aber schon was noch fehlt...... 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> .... Und da ich auch eine neues Rad hab bot sich das auch an mit dem zu fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht gut aus das Singlespeed. Nun welches fehlt dann noch?


----------



## soprano (15. Dezember 2008)

ne zeitfahrmaschine natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe da weiß jemand wovon ich spreche. 

Und als GT Fan hat man da auch nur ein Ziel, ein Vengeance. 

http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/32274 

Genauer gesagt ein Tria Rad, ein TT könnte man auch noch extra....


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
heute war das Wetter ja nicht so prickelnd. Nachdem ich erst so gegen 10:30 Uhr gestartet bin, wegen Glatteis auf Straßen und Radwegen durch den heftigen Nebel, ging es gleich runter zur Saale. Nebel ohne Ende mal dichter, mal nicht so heftig. Ab Leuna dann teilweise Sichtweiten von 50 Meter. 
Dadurch dass der Nebel über den südlichen Saalekreis und den alten Landkreis Weißenfels lag, waren die Wege noch gefroren und nicht schlammig. So kam ich zügig bis nach Weißenfels voran. 
In Weißenfels in Höhe der Mühle, Leipziger Straße, dann hoch zum Klemmberg. Treppen steigen war angesagt und wenn man nicht während der Fahrt stürzt, so stolpert man zu mindestens beim hochsteigen der Treppen und fällt auch noch mit dem Ellenbogen hart auf die Treppenstufen, der Tag fing gut an. Über dem Klemmberg ging es dann Richtung Schloß und die Schlossgasse runter zum Markt. Der Weihnachtsmarkt war gut besucht und das Lachsbrötchen schmeckte mit dem dazu gehörigen Glühwein auch lecker. Nach der Stärkung dann weiter über die Saalebrücke auf den linksseitigen Saaleradweg bis nach Uichteritz westlicher Ortsausgang. Die Wege waren jetzt schon sehr schlammig geworden, zu mindestens die obere Schicht. Ab Uichteritz dann nach Lobitzsch und ab dort auf den Wirtschaftsweg, kein Asphalt, nach Goseck. Das waren nur 2,3 km, aber mein Bike und ich waren total verschlammt. Innerlich verfluchte ich mich, dass ich gestern erst mein Bike gewaschen hatte, hätte ich mir auch sparen können. In Goseck gleich mal am Sonnenobservatorium vorbeigeschaut, am kommenden Sonntag bin ich ja zum Sonnenaufgang da. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Zu mindestens sind ab ca. 11:00 Uhr einige Events geplant, grillen und Glühwein im Schloß Goseck stand auf dem Plakat.
Über Markröhlitz und den Pilgerweg ging es dann retour nach Merseburg und hier gleich in die Waschanlage, jetzt ist die Grundfarbe wieder erkennbar. Immerhin 15 WP-Punkte für das Team eingefahren. Das Wetter war bis auf den Nebel, der mir anfangs die Brille vereiste und meine Radjacke und die Handschuhe mit Raureif versah, eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht gewesen. Zum Schluss versuchte die Sonne noch die Nebeldecke zu durchstoßen, leider heute ein aussichtloses unterfangen von ihr. Am Ende waren es dann noch 65 km geworden.
Nun ja mal sehen wer am Sonntag noch früh aufsteht und mitkommt zum Sonnenaufgang nach Goseck. Andi 65 wird wahrscheinlich dabei sein.


----------



## soprano (15. Dezember 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich sehe da weiß jemand wovon ich spreche.
> 
> Und als GT Fan hat man da auch nur ein Ziel, ein Vengeance.
> 
> ...




 ein traum


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
heute war wieder Kegeln angesetzt, immerhin mit der Mannnschaft heute mal den 1. Platz belegt, kommt sonst eigentlich nicht vor.
Mit an und Abfahrt zum Austragungsort waren es dann immerhin noch 10 WP-Punkte für die Mannschaft.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
konnte gestern leider nicht fahren. Als ich Aufstand kam ich nicht mehr aus dem Kreuz raus, die Schmerzen wurden zunehmend stärker. Mit Wärmesalbe habe ich mich über den Tag und die Nacht gerettet. Wahrscheinlich habe ich meinen Wind und Wetter gestählten Körper beim Kegeln am Dienstag zuviel zu gemutet. Heute schon mal eine kleine Proberunde gedreht, es geht besser als gestern, werde Morgen mal eine größere Runde drehen.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
heute die erste Reharunde nach meinen Kreuzschmerzen vom Mittwoch durchgeführt. Lief ganz gut, keine Schmerzen mehr gespürt. Konnte erst am späten Vormittag, nach dem Regen starten. Die Strecke führte mich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein nach Weißenfels, auf den dortigen Weihnachtsmarkt ein lecker Fischbrötchen essen. Sind die besten weit und breit, kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Die Koordinaten für den Stand sind:
*32 U 707 613*
*56 76405*
Danach noch schnell beim Zweirad-Eitel vorbeigeschaut und meine Kartuschenpumpe abgeholt, bei dieser Gelegenheit noch schnell meine Rohloffkette instandgesetzt. Jetzt wird sie noch bis zum Frühjahr durchhalten, dann Kettenblatt und Kettenwechsel, also noch ca. 3500 km muss sie halten. Zurück ging es an der Saale entlang und es kam wie es kommen musste, eine dicke schwarze Wolke von vorn. Nach dem ich den herrlichen Regenbogen in Großkorbetha betrachtet hatte, hatte ich gerade noch Zeit genug um mir meine Regenjacke überzuziehen. Der Regen wurde immer stärker, stellenweise mit Hagel. Also hielt ich Ausschau nach einen Wolkenloch, das sich an der Saale auftat, nicht wie die Richtung geändert und immer am Rand des Regenfeldes gen Merseburg. Am Ende sind dann noch so 11 WP Punkte zusammen gekommen. Zu mindestens genug um den Abstand zu den 20 iger Plätzen nicht zu groß werden zu lassen. Trotz der widrigen Wetterverhältnisse auf der Rücktour war es wieder einmal eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
wie ja schon im LMB angekündigt ging es heute früh zu unchristlicher Zeit zum Sonnenaufgang nach Goseck in das Sonnenobservatorium.
Als Mitfahrer hatten sich Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein und Andi65 aus WSF gemeldet. Eigentlich wollte ich ja um 05:40 Uhr von Merseburg aus starten, hatte es dann aber um eine Stunde nach hinten verlegt, so war also Start um 06:40 Uhr ab Airpark und gleichzeitiger Treffpunkt mit dem Manfred. Also schnell in die Radklamotten runter in den Keller und Stecklicht an das Rad montiert und ab ging es zum Treffpunkt. Nach meiner Uhr war ich um 06:38 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark angelangt, stockdunkel war es außerdem, kein Manfred da. Nun ja es waren ja nach meiner Uhr noch 2 Minuten Zeit, also langsam zurückgefahren Richtung Kastanienallee, er musste ja von dort kommen. Nach dem ich um 06:40 Uhr nach meiner Uhr noch kein Licht gesehen hatte, bin ich dann Richtung Alte Heerstraße losgefahren. Das Licht der Lampe war auch nicht so prickelnd, so fuhr ich doch in einer Kurve glatt geradeaus weiter, ging gut war ja ein Feld da, ich bekam also den Schlenker noch gerade so hin. Dann ging es durch das alte russische Militärgelände weiter bis kurz vor Zscherben. Ab hier dann auf den Plattenwirtschaftsweg nach Frankleben. Ich musste mich ein wenig sputen, denn um 07:15 war das Treffen mit Andi65 am Südfeldsee Abzweig Pilgerweg nach Roßbach. Punkt 07:15 traf ich am vereinbarten Treffpunkt ein. In der Ferne sah ich schon eine radleuchte durch die Bäume blinken, das konnte nur Andi sein und siehe da um 07:17 traf er ein. 
Nun ging es zu zweit auf den Pilgerweg weiter über Roßbach und Roßbach Süd hoch nach Pettstädt. Oben angekommen hatte man einen herrlichen Blick gen Osten Richtung Weißenfels, wo sich gerade das Morgenrot der Sonne entfaltete. 
Die Wolken reflektierten das rot, so das die ganze Erscheinung sehr mystisch wirkte. Wir waren noch beim betrachten, als wir plötzlich hinter uns Reifengeräusche war nahmen. Manfred hatte uns eingeholt, beim nächsten Mal werde ich den Treffpunkt in die Zeppelinstraße verlegen, dann werden wir uns garantiert nicht mehr verfehlen. Jetzt nach dem wir vollzählig waren ging es auf den kürzesten Weg nach Markröhlitz und zum Ortseingang von Goseck. Bis zum Sonnenobservatorium waren es dann nur noch wenige 100 Meter. Wir waren nicht die ersten. Es waren schon etliche Kameras auf Stativen Richtung Sonnenaufgang aufgestellt, die Campingstühle standen ebenfalls schon geraume Zeit da.
Der Schamane in seinem Kostüm stand mit seiner Trommel in Bereitschaft, wir warteten aber vergeblich auf sein schlagen. Als sich die Sonne mit ihrem satten rot über den Horizont schob wurden alte keltische Gesänge von den Anwesenden gesungen. 
Das ganze hatte schon etwas Heidnisches an sich. 
Anschließend ging es weiter bis zum Schloss Goseck, wo wir uns noch schnell den Innenhof mit seinen Ausgrabungen betrachteten,
um dann runter auf den saaleradweg zu fahren. Wir folgten den Radweg bis nach Weißenfels und hatten die Idee doch noch schnell beim Bäcker einzurücken und dort einen heißen Kaffee zu trinken. Weit gefehlt in der Prachtstraße von Weißenfels, der Jüdenstraße, Bäcker zu. Also zum Weihnachtsmarkt, es war zwar noch nicht 10:00 Uhr, aber es würden sicherlich schon einige Imbissstände offen haben, es war auch so. An einem Kräppelchenstand bekamen wir schon den ersten heißen Kaffee, war echt lecker und schön warm. 
Dann ging es über die Fußgängerbrück der Saale zum Bahnhof, wo wir dann auf den Radweg am linken Ufer weiterfuhren. Am Abzweig nach Burgwerben verabschiedeten wir uns von Andi 65. Wir fuhren dann im Winterpokaltempo auf dem Radweg weiter Richtung Kleinkorbetha. Hinter Schkortleben kam uns auf dem Radweg GTdanni entgegen, der ebenfalls für das Brustgurtfahrerteam auf Punktetour war. Über Kleinkorbetha ging es dann bis Vesta weiter, hier entschlossen wir uns auf den Wanderweg am Damm und am rechten Ufer der Saale weiterzufahren, 
wir kamen dann an der Gaststätte am ehemaligen Freibad von Bad Dürenberg wieder auf den Saaleradweg. Jetzt ging es auf den Radweg weiter bis nach Merseburg. Am Ende waren es bei mir 64 km und 15 Punkte im Winterpokal. Die Tour war herrlich, Nightride in den Sonnenaufgang und das noch zur Wintersonnenwende hat man nicht alle Tage. Das Wetter hat auf der ganzen Tour hervorragend mitgespielt. Meine Mitfahrer waren in Topform, mir hat es Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren. Euch noch einen schönen 4. Advent, bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
heute war ja die Weißenfelstour angekündigt, leider war außer Reinhard1 keiner weiter mit, macht nichts wir hatten dennoch unseren Spaß bei der Tour.
Gestartet bin ich um 08:38 Uhr in Merseburg. Es ging diesmal auf den kürzesten Weg zum Treffpunkt nach WSF Marktplatz. Ankunft war um 09:40 Uhr, noch schnell beim Zweirad-Eitel vorbeigeschaut und dann zum Treffpunkt. Pünktlich wie immer traf dann Reinhard1 ein. 
Die Turmuhr schlug 10 mal, da machten wir uns auf den Weg Richtung Saaleradweg rechtes Saaleufer. Über Leißling und Schönburg gelangten wir bei schönstem Sonnenschein bis nach Grochlitz Bootshaus. Den Weg an der Saale konnten wir diesmal nicht nehmen, da die Saale mächtig viel Wasser führt und den Weg überschwemmt hat.
Also zurück und über den Berg wieder auf den Saaleradweg. Weiter ging es bis zur Hennebrücke bei Naumburg, dort wurde die Saale überquert und am linken Ufer ging es weiter Richtung Schellsitz. Ab hier folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Eula. Im Ort fuhren wir dann am Saaledamm 
zum östlichen Ortsausgang weiter, wo wir wieder den Saaleradweg bis nach WSF folgten. Ortseingang WSF bogen wir nach der Neustadt ab, um wie schon im LMB angekündigt, beim Walther einen White Rock Tourenfahrer noch einen Glühwein zu trinken. 
Schmeckte nebenbei sehr lecker. Danach war Tourende und wir setzten uns in unsere Heimatorte in Bewegung. Ich fuhr diesmal am Westufer des Südfeldsees lang und sah noch 5 schottische Hochlandrinder im Grase wiederkäuend.
Es war heute eine TOP- Tour bei Kaiserwetter. Am Ende hatte ich 81 km auf dem Tacho und 19 Punkte im Winterpokal für die Mannschaft eingefahren.

*Ich wünsche allen Bikerinnen und Bikern und ihren Familien ein friedvolles Weihnachtsfest und ein erfolgreiches Bikerjahr 2009.*


----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Themas,
besonders natürlich dem Team *"BRUSTGURTFAHRER"*


----------



## GTdanni (25. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir eine Frohe Weihnacht allen Bikern und deren Familien. 

Was ich ganz vergass anzükündigen ist die JAT. 

Die Jahresabschlusstour der Ragazzibiker. 

Start ist am Samstag den 27.12. gegen 11:00Uhr auf dem Markt in WSF. 

Geplant ist eine Tour in Richtung Goseck, einen genauen Tourenplan gibt es nicht, da lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen. 

Die Runde wird dann wieder in WSF im Bootshaus enden und dort klingt dann bei Bier und Kuchen usw das Jahr aus. 

Ich hoffe man sieht sich. 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> ......
> Was ich ganz vergass anzükündigen ist die JAT.
> Die Jahresabschlusstour der Ragazzibiker.
> Start ist am Samstag den 27.12. gegen 11:00Uhr auf dem Markt in WSF. Geplant ist eine Tour in Richtung Goseck, einen genauen Tourenplan gibt es nicht, da lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen.
> ...


also GTdanni, wenn so gegen 11:00 Uhr auch 11:00 Uhr ist werde ich dabei sein. Werde von Merseburg über den Südfeldsee anreisen. Gibt auf jedenfall noch einige Punkte.
Wetter soll ja gut werden, Sonne Wolken und -3°C


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
heute war die JAT (Jahresabschlusstour) der Ragazzibiker. Start war 11:00 Uhr in Weißenfels. Also wie immer im WP Anreise mit dem Rad, d.h. 09:32 Uhr war bei mir Start in Merseburg und wieder auf den kürzesten Weg nach WSF. Nebenbei es war *****kalt am frühen Morgen. Kurz vor der Autobahnunterführung vor Großkayna traf ich dann noch 3 verwegene Radler vom Merseburger Radverein,
die ebenfalls eine kleine Tour unternahmen. Da ich nicht viel Zeit hatte, war das Gespräch heute mal etwas kürzer angesetzt. Um 10:38 Uhr traf ich auf dem Marktplatz in WSF ein, war der erste, also schnell zu Zweirad-Eitel in die Leipziger Straße vorbeigeschaut. Gegen 10:50 Uhr traf der Tourguide des heutigen Tages, GTdanni, ein. Nach und nach kamen die anderen Ragazzibiker, es waren dann 11 an der Zahl. 
Mit den Gastfahrern Reinhard1 und ich waren wir also 13 Fahrer. Zu guter letzt traf noch der Fotoreporter der MZ, oder der Sonntagszeitung ein und interviewte noch schnell den Tourguide, GTdanni 
das hast Du Klasse hingekriegt mit der Presse, Besser gehts kaum. Mit dem Glockenschlag der Turmuhr 11:15 Uhr starteten wir Richtung Goseck. Die Tour führte uns über Uichteritz nach Lobitzsch zur alten White-Rock-Strecke, 
die wir dann bis Goseck-Schloß folgten. Weiter ging es über den Schloßhof auf der Rennstrecke hoch zum Sportplatz.
Ab Sportplatz wurde die Hobbystrecke abgefahren, Ziel war wieder der Sportplatz. Nach der Ankunft ging es auf den Höhenweg auf den Wanderweg weiter nach Westen bis zum Waldgebiet nördlich der Weinberghäuser. Am Uhrengedenkstein ein kurzer Halt und dann auf etwas breiteren Waldwegen talwärts zur Unstrut. Am Ende des steinernen Bilderbuches sind wir dann auf den Unstrutradweg gestoßen. Den folgten wir dann bis zur Hennebrücke und begaben uns auf den rechten Saaleradweg gen Schönburg.
Auf der Schönburg noch schnell einen Glühwein getrunken, na gut schnell ist etwas übertrieben, es verging schon einige Zeit bis der Glühwein warm war. Man hat ja schließlich nicht mit 13 Bikern gerechnet.
Anschließend wieder runter zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen bis zum Bootshaus nach Weißenfels. Die etwas schnelleren Fahrer nahmen dann noch mal schnell den Weg über den Weißen Berg. Im Bootshaus dann der gemütliche Teil.
Danke GTdanni für die Top-Tour mit den sehr netten Ragazzi-Bikern, mir hat es wie immer Spaß gemacht und es kamen dann am Ende noch 18 Punkte auf das Teamkonto.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern an der Tour ein Gesundes und schönes Bikerjahr 2009. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja im neuen Jahr bei der einen oder anderen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
das Wetter wird sich Morgen von seiner schönsten Seite zeigen, Sonne pur und nur bei -2°C, der Wind kommt aus dem Osten. Also ideal zu einer kleinen Tour Rund um den Geiseltalsee, es ist jedenfalls nicht mit Matsch und Schlamm zu rechnen. Also wer mit will, Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr am Südfeldsee Hafen.
Anmeldung hier im Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272


----------



## Kasebi (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Udo habe Dir eine PN geschickt.
Viel Spaß heute. Bei mir ist heute Indoor angesagt.
Gruß Axel


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
heute war ja eine kleine Runde um den Geiseltalsee mit Glühweinprobe an der Marina Mücheln angesetzt. Das Wetter war ausgesprochen schön für diese Tour. Temperatur ein wenig unter 0°C und Sonne pur. Treffpunkt war der Hafen in Großkayna, da sich im LMB keiner angemeldet hatte, war ich gespannt ob jemand am Treffpunkt ist. Also pünktlich um 12:20 Uhr den Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein von der Haustür abgeholt 
und schon ging es mit leichtem Rückenwind aus den Osten über Frankleben zum Treffpunkt. Pünktlich um 13:00 Uhr trafen wir ein und das Timing konnte nicht perfekter sein, es trafen auch noch der Uwe und der Walther vom White Rock Tourenteam aus Weißenfels ein.
Zu viert ging es dann gleich ein wenig durch die Büsche zum Geiseltalseeradweg. An der Brücke am Einlauf der Leiha gelangten wir dann auf den Radweg und fuhren mit Rückenwind auf den unteren Radweg zur Marina.
Der Glühwein hat echt lecker geschmeckt, wir mussten uns erst mit klopfen an der Scheibe zum Verkaufsstand auf uns aufmerksam machen. Dank an den edlen Glühweinspender Walther, der uns hier leider wieder verlassen musste.
Weiter ging es dann zu dritt in Richtung Stöbnitz. Der Einlauf der Stöbnitz in den Geiseltalsee ist fertiggestellt und die zwei Brücken über den Einlauf sind ebenfalls wie im nachfolgenden Bild zu sehen fertiggestellt.
Wenn sich so dieses Bauwerk anschaut, könnte man meinen hier fließt ein rasender Gebirgsbach in den See.
Zurzeit eher ein Rinnsal, das Wasser scheint nicht mal bis in den See zu gelangen. Nun ja, ich denke man hat schon die globale Wetterveränderung mit eingeplant. Auf der Trassenführung des oberen Rundweges ging es dann am Weinberg vorbei bis nach Frankleben, wo wir die gemeinsame Tour beendeten. Insgesamt hatte ich 47 km auf dem Tacho, so dass mir im Jahr 2008 nur noch 36 km an die 13.000 km fehlen, die werde ich mir am 31.12. zur Silvesterabschlußrunde in Weißenfels holen.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ..... Zu guter letzt traf noch der Fotoreporter der MZ, oder der Sonntagszeitung ein und interviewte noch schnell den Tourguide, GTdanni
> das hast Du Klasse hingekriegt mit der Presse, Besser gehts kaum.
> ......


 
und hier der Pressebeitrag , nächstes Jahr mindestens der MDR


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
heute fand in Weißenfels nun schon zum 13. mal die obligatorische Silvestertour statt.
Start war wie immer auf dem Markt in Weißenfels. Als ich heute Morgen aus dem Fenster sah, entschloss ich mich nicht mit dem Rad nach Weißenfels zu fahren, sondern den Zug zu nehmen, die Entscheidung war gar nicht so schlecht gewesen. Auf dem Bahnhof, ich war der einzige Fahrgast, war es *****kalt. 
In WSF angekommen schnell zum Treffpunkt, ich war der Meinung 09:30 Uhr ist Start, aber weit gefehlt Start erst um 10:00 Uhr, also die Zeit genutzt und einen Abstecher hoch zum Klemmberg und Bismarckturm gemacht. 
Um 09:40 Uhr trudelten dann die Teilnehmer massiv ein. 
Walther vom White Rock Tourenteam übernahm dann mit Glockenschlag 10:00 Uhr der Rathausturmuhr das Feld mit über 80 Teilnehmern und führte es an der Saale entlang bis nach Kleinkorbetha. Hier wurde die Saale überquert und es ging weiter auf der Straße nach Oeglitzsch und dann hoch auf einen Wirtschaftsweg über die A38 und A9 nach Großgöhren. In Großgöhren ging es dann weiter an der Rippach bachaufwärts bis nach Poserna. Ab hier folgten wir einen Plattenweg bis nach Nellschütz zum Ziel der Silvestertour und zum Verpflegungspunkt. Hier gab es die obligatorische Erbsensuppe und diesmal auch Linsensuppe satt, dazu Glühwein und heißer Tee bis zum abwinken. 
Frisches Brot mit Schmalz und Pfannkuchen waren ebenfalls für die hungrigen Teilnehmer in überreichlicher Zahl vorhanden. Es hat wie immer lecker geschmeckt, Dank an die Organisatoren. Gegen 12:15 Uhr machte ich mich dann auf den Rückweg nach Merseburg, diesmal nicht mit dem Zug. Ich benötigte für mein gestecktes Jahresziel von 
13 000 km noch 18 km, die ich somit um 26 km überboten habe. 
So das war das Radjahr 2008, ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch in das Neue Bikerjahr 2009 .


----------



## GTdanni (31. Dezember 2008)

Und ich hatte mir den Wecker extra etwas eher gestellt um mit in WSF dabei zu sein. 
Die -10Grad und die Müdigkeit liessen mich dann aber doch bis 8:40 Uhr im Bett liegen. 
Dann Frühstück und dann gleich wieder zum Mittagschlaf ins Bett. Der Hund fands Klasse. 

So bin ich dann am Nachmittag noch 1,5h mit dem SSP unterwegs gewesen, das hat auch gereicht bei dem Wetter. 



 


Rutscht gut rein. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2008)

*Anbiken am 01.01.2009*

Treffpunkt 13:30 Uhr am Südfeldsee Großkayna Hafen.
Lockere Tour zur Marina Mücheln auf einen oder auch zwei Glühwein und wieder zurück.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> *Anbiken am 01.01.2009*
> Treffpunkt 13:30 Uhr am Südfeldsee Großkayna Hafen.
> Lockere Tour zur Marina Mücheln auf einen oder auch zwei Glühwein und wieder zurück.
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272


Hallo,
nachdem die böse Waage am heutigen Morgen mich sehr böse angeknurrt hat, habe ich ihr erst einmal die Batterie entfernt, wohl wissend das dies auch nicht helfen wird. Also werde ich mich jetzt langsam zum Treffpunkt begeben und ein wenig Kalorien und Fett der letzten Tage des Jahres 2008 verbrennen.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
heute war endlich Anbiken 2009 angesagt. Es trafen sich zur ersten Tour im neuen Jahr Andi65 aus Weißenfels, 
Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein und meine Wenigkeit.
Um 12:45 Uhr pedallierten Manfred und ich zum Treffpunkt mit Andi65 an den Großkaynaer See zum Hafen. Pünktlich kurz vor 13:30 Uhr traf dann Andi65 mit dem Rennrad ein. 
Anschließend ging es zuerst auf Rennrad tauglichen Wegen zum Runstedter See und von dort nach Braunsbedra. Hinter der Schildkröte (Discogebäude) ging es nach Norden zur Halde Pfännerhall, unterhalb der Halde auf einen befestigten Radweg zum Rundweg am Geiseltalsee. Wir fuhren dann bei schönem herrlich kalten Wind aus Westen kommend nach Mücheln zur Marina. Der edle Glühweinspender am ersten Tag des neuen Jahres war der Manfred, 
Danke Manfred hat sehr gut geschmeckt. Nach dem warmen Getränk ging es auf den Rundweg wieder zurück, diesmal bis kurz vor dem Überlauf der Geisel, in Frankleben. Ab hier auf stark unbefestigten Wegen weiter bis in die Ortschaft Frankleben. Wir verabschiedeten uns hier von Andi65, der mit seinem Rennrad dann weiter nach Weißenfels fuhr. Wir zwei machten uns auch auf den kürzesten Weg in die warme Behausung zurück. Trotz sehr trüben Wetters mit leichten Schneegriesel und doch etwas eisigen Wind von vorn, zu mindestens auf der Hintour, war es für die erste Ausfahrt im neuen Jahr eine schöne Tour. Meine Waage wird sich auch gefreut haben, werde ich aber Morgen sehen. Es waren dann am Ende bei mir 42 km und 9 Punkte im WP für das Team.


----------



## GTdanni (1. Januar 2009)

Das muss jetzt mal raus, Andreas du siehst mit der Brille aus wie ein 80er Jahre Pornostar. 

Sorry, aber schönes Rennrad. 

Das mit den unbefestigten Strecken müssen wir im Sommer auch mal noch klären, da wo die "alten Herrn" mit ihren Stadträdern langhoppeln kommt auch ein "Porno-Andi" mit den Dackelschneidern lang. Na gut das Rad ist noch neu da sei dir das verziehen. 

Und mir sein diese Worte verziehen. (war doch nur Spass) 

So nun mal was anderes, wie sieht es denn bei euch mit Schlittschuh laufen aus? 
Das gibt richtig Qualm in die Oberschenkel (denkt mal an die Anni) 
Ich hab seit 2 Jahren ein neues Paar Schlittschuhe, wäre doch dumm wenn man die kalte Zeit jetzt nicht nutzt. 

Wir waren sonst immer am See an der B 91 in Merseburg, Udo könnte ja mal mit dem Rad dort hinfahren und nach Parkmöglichkeiten schauen und prüfen ob das Eis schon trägt (Waage). 
Leider ist seit letztem Jahr in der kleinen Einfahrt von der B91 aus Beton abgeladen so das dort ein parken unmöglich ist. 

Cu Danni 



Ach und ein Frohes Gesundes neues Jahr wünsch ich euch noch.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> .....Ich hab seit 2 Jahren ein neues Paar Schlittschuhe, wäre doch dumm wenn man die kalte Zeit jetzt nicht nutzt. Wir waren sonst immer am See an der B 91 in Merseburg, Udo könnte ja mal mit dem Rad dort hinfahren und nach Parkmöglichkeiten schauen und prüfen ob das Eis schon trägt (Waage).....
> Cu Danni


werde mal prüfen, ob das Eis hält.


----------



## andi65 (1. Januar 2009)

oder Option 2 nach Halle in die Eissporthalle.


----------



## GTdanni (2. Januar 2009)

Ja da war ich auch schon oft aber das ist nicht so schön wie draussen an der freien Luft. 

Hat denn die Halle überhaubt noch offen?  
Da ist doch in letzter Zeit immer öfter was von Pleite die Rede. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi65 (2. Januar 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ja da war ich auch schon oft aber das ist nicht so schön wie draussen an der freien Luft.
> 
> Hat denn die Halle überhaubt noch offen?
> Da ist doch in letzter Zeit immer öfter was von Pleite die Rede.
> ...


Klar ist es draußen schöner, aber besser als unfreiwillig baden gehen. Wenn wir dem Wetterbericht glauben dürfen, brauchen wir uns bei den angedrohten 20°C keine Sorgen um die Tragfähigkeit des Eises zu machen.
Da wäre dann auch Lunstädt eine Möglichkeit Runden zu drehen.

Die Eissporthalle hat noch geöffnet siehe auch: http://eissporthalle.com/cms/index.php .

Wäre eigentlich schade wenn die Eissporthalle schließen würde

Gruß P****-Andi


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
wer hat denn Lust Morgen mit mir eine kleine Tour durchzuführen? Wetter in und um Merseburg, Sonne und weiße Wolken bei -1°C, also ideal für eine Ausfahrt. Treffpunkt variabel, bin für alles offen.
_Vorschlag von mir wäre, Hafen Großkayna Treffpunkt und dann nach Mücheln, entweder Müchelner Holz-Oechlitzer Grund- Langeneichstädt- Wünsch- Klobikauer Halde, oder in Mücheln Gleinaer Grund- Gleina- Richtung Dornburg- Plateau über Weischütz- Trail am Weinberg runter nach Weischütz und dann den Unstrutradweg bis Freyburg- Neue Göhle oder Alte Göhle zurück, ist dann Verhandlungssache._


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
nachdem sich leider keiner für eine kleine Runde am heutigen Tag gemeldet hat und ich leider zu Spät meine PM für eine heutige Tour nach Wippra gelesen hatte, habe ich mich entschlossen eine kleine Pfadfindertour zu unternehmen. Dahin wo ich schon immer mal hin wollte. Also ging es heute etwas später los und parallel zur B91 bis zum südlichen Ortsausgang Merseburg. An hier dann auf einen Parallelweg bis zur Kiesgrube neben der B91. Hier wurde, wie ich *GTdanni* versprochen hatte, die Eisstärke geprüft. Also mit meinem 2009er Anfangsgewicht trug mich das Eis am Rand bis ca. 2 m vom Rand entfernt, weiter bin ich nicht. 
Wenn man noch ein paar Tage den Frost einwirken lässt, könnte man vielleicht am 06.01., ist ja ein Feiertag in Sachsen-Anhalt, es einmal probieren. Wieso Sachsen-Anhalt als erzprotestantisches Land einen erzkatholischen Feiertag eingeführt hat, ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel, was solls die Landeskinder freuen sich. Danach ein wenig zwischen den Halden am Kiessee langgefahren und auch einen Pfad gefunden, der vom See nach Süden führte. Aus dem Weg wurde nach kurzer Zeit ein Betonplattenweg, der dann in Richtung A38 führte und durch die A38 unterbrochen wurde, vor 1990 muss hier eine Spülschlammleitung von Leuna zum Runstedter See geführt haben. Es ging dann parallel zur A38 bis zur Unterführung der A38 nach Westen. Unter die Brücke durch und auf der Südseite der A38 wieder nach Osten bis zur A38. Ab hier führt ein Weg nach Süden zu einer Halde. Ein Weg hoch wurde gefunden und auch gefahren, man musste aufpassen das einem nicht die Rehe ins Vorderrad laufen. 
Wieder runter von der Halde und auf der K2174 ca. 200m in Richtung WSF gefahren. Hier überquert die Straße einen Graben, der kein Wasser führt. An der Nordseite führt ein Weg nach Westen in Richtung Großkaynaer See, den ich dann folgte. Gut dass der Untergrund gefroren war, so konnte man an einigen Stellen getrost auf das daneben liegende Feld ausweichen. An östlichen Ortseingang von Großkayna ging es dann hoch auf die Halde, unter der Halde befindet sich noch ein Bunker. Von hier hatte man heute einen herrlichen Rundblick über den Südfeldsee bis rüber zur Klobikauer Halde. 
Am Nordufer des Sees ging es dann zur Halde Vesta, die wurde überquert, diesmal auf einen neuen Weg, den ich noch nicht kannte, war teilweise ein schöner Trail der bis nach Braunsdorf führte. Ab hier nach Norden zur Halde Pfännerhall die am südlichen Hang im Bereich des Bunkers aus dem 1. Weltkrieg stammend, erklommen wurde. 
Die Halde wurde auf seiner Ost-Westausdehnung überquert und am West hang auf einen wenig bekannten Trail 
ging es dann wieder zum Fuß der Halde. Von hier dann auf den Radweg über Frankleben wieder zurück nach Merseburg. Das Wetter für diese Tour könnte nicht besser gewesen sein, leichter Frost um die -4°C und Sonne pur. Den Wind konnte man vernachlässigen. Es gab herrlich Aussichten und Rundblicke und immerhin noch 13 Punkte im WP.


----------



## Kasebi (3. Januar 2009)

Schöne Tour. Man könnte Dich beneiden. Hatte aber heute Nachmittag zu tun so das ich Vormittag nur laufen war. Morgen wird auch nicht viel mehr da meine Gute sich Einen Spaziergang/Wandernachmittag mit mir zusammen wünscht. Und das mach ich prommt. Den zusammen etwas zu unternehmen macht auch sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
habe für den Dienstag, den 06.01. eine kleine Tour zum Strohballenhaus nach Niederwünsch ins LMB gestellt.
Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr Großkayna Hafen.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272

Link zum Strohballenhaus hier: http://www.wuenscher-landhof.de/foto.htm


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
als ich heute in meinen Kühlschrank schaute stellte ich mit Entsetzen fest, das nur noch ein einziges Ei von den glücklichen Hühnern vorhanden war. Also kurzer Entschluss und Start um 12:40 Uhr zum Eierholrundkurs. Auf den Nebenstraßen bis Delitz a.B. musste man etwas verhalten fahren. Ab Dehlitz a.B. nördlicher Ortsrand führt jetzt ein Plattenweg nach Westen zur A38. Bis zur Brücke über die A38 konnte man eigentlich bis auf 2 oder 3 kleine Schneewehen gut fahren. Nach der Brücke geht ein Feldweg weiter, den man heute nicht fahren konnte, die Spuren waren alle zugeweht, es war kein Durchkommen. Also quer über das Feld bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Teutschental -Bad Lauchstädt. Dadurch dass der Boden gefroren war und der Nordwind den Schnee weggeweht hatte, konnte man gut fahren. Auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße war es schon wieder etwas unangenehmer, durch teilweise Glätte auf der Fahrbahn. Es waren aber nur rund 500 m die ich überbrücken musste, dann ging es auf einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg nach Steuden zum Hühnerhof. Nach dem die 20 Eier im Rucksack verpackt waren begab ich mich, auf den Feldweg, nach Süden zur A38. Ich war der erste der diesen Weg benutzte und gut dass ich heute gefahren bin, Morgen wäre ich nicht mehr so schnell durchgekommen. Es waren schon einige Schneewehen auf dem Weg vorhanden.
Nachdem ich die A38 kurz vor Schafstädt überwunden hatte und ich parallel zur Burgenlandbahn Richtung Großgräfendorf fuhr peitschte mir der Nordwind heftig ins Gesicht, war nicht so prickelnd. Auf dem Radweg ging es dann am südlichen Ortsrand von Bad Lauchstädt bis in Höhe Kurpark. An den wenigen Hügeln an den ich vorbei kam war ich immer Bremsbereit und klingelte schon aus sicherer Entfernung. Die Schlitten sausten nur so über den Weg, es wurde jeder Hügel für das Rodeln genutzt. Hinter Bad Lauchstädt nach Süden Richtung Oberkriegstedt musste ich das rad teilweise durch die Schneewehen schieben, ein Durchfahren war unmöglich. Das Bike stand teilweise wie in einem Fahrradständer.
Weiter ging es nach Süden durch Oberkriegstedt. Am südlichen Ortsausgang in Höhe der Silos, kurz vor dem Schlagbaum der die Straße hoch zur Alten Heerstraße absperrt, haben wieder einmal Mitbürger ihre alte Fußbodenauslegware und den dazugehörigen Malermüll illegal entsorgt.
Also weiter hoch zur Alten Heerstraße und auf dieser zurück nach Merseburg. Wenn der Wind weiter so aus dem Norden bläst, wird es Morgen schwer mit dem Rad auf dieser Strecke durchzukommen. An mindestens 10 Stellen sind die Schneewehen schon weit vorangeschritten, ich kam heute gerade noch so durch.
Für die 43 km benötigte ich heute 3Std und 3 Minuten. Trotz eisigen Wind aus dem Norden hat die Tour, wie eigentlich jede Tour, wieder Spaß gemacht. Morgen soll es ja echt knackig werden, was die Temperaturen angehen, da wird das Fahren noch mehr Spaß bereiten, zumal die Sonne Morgen ja ganztägig scheinen soll.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
nachdem sich leider niemand zu meiner geplanten Tour am heutigen Tag gemeldet hatte und ich heute Morgen auf das Termometer sah, entschloss ich mich die Tour doch nicht durchzuführen. Eigentlich liebe ich ja den Frost, habe schon etliche Nächte im Zelt und Schlafsack bei ausgefallener Heizung und über -20°C im Kosovo zugebracht. Aber das muss ich mir nicht mehr antuen. Immerhin waren es heute Morgen bei mir noch so -19°C. Da habe ich am Nachmittag lieber einen ausgedehnten Spaziergang mit Familie, im Schnee, durchgeführt.


----------



## GTdanni (6. Januar 2009)

Mir ist diese Nacht das Kühlwasser vom Auto (berlingo) eingefroren. 

Ich war über Nacht bei Freunden und wollte heute früh gegen halb 8 gleich nach Hause aber da war nach ein paar Minuten Schluss. (Motor zu heiß) 
Bin dann wieder zurück und hab erstmal das Auto in der Garage auftauen lassen, es war nicht richtig gefroren warscheinlich nur etwas zäh geworden im unteren Schlauch vom Kühler, hat sich jedenfalls so angefühlt. 
Gegen 10:00 Uhr konnte ich dann doch nach Hause starten und hoffe nun das es keinen weiteren Schaden genommen hat, das Auto meiner  Frau. 
Und Kühlflüssigkeit muss ich unbedingt wechseln und spindeln. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
heute war wandern im Schnee mit den Damen und Herren vom Merseburger Radverein angesagt. Die Tour sollte uns von Ziegelroda durch den Wangener Grund, im Ziegelrodaer Forst, bis nach Nebra führen. Durch Manfred den heutigen Tourguide war alles stabsmäßig vorbereitet worden, über Fahrkarten mit Rufbusbereitstellung in Querfurt, der uns bis zum Startpunkt nach Ziegelroda bringen sollte, bis hin zu den Verpflegungspunkten in Ziegelroda und Nebra. Wie gesagt die Betonung liegt auf sollte. Um 09:45 standen 11 Damen und Herren auf dem Bahnsteig und warteten auf die Burgenlandbahn Merseburg-Querfurt, die natürlich nicht kam. Eine Lautsprecherdurchsage, die man nur erahnen konnte was sie uns mitteilen wollte, teilte uns mit dass keine Burgenlandbahn auf Grund der Witterungsbedingungen fährt und es Schienenersatzverkehr gibt. Leider vor dem Bahnhofsgebäude auch kein Bus zu sehen. Der Tourguide also Karten zurückgegeben und schnell eine alternative Tour geplant. Diese führte uns dann von Merseburg 
durch die Auen über Meuschau und Luckenau nach Burgliebenau. In Burgliebenau Gose zu den lecker Nudeln und dann auf dem Damm der Lupe nach Kollenbey und Schkopau an der Saale zurück nach Merseburg. 
Am Ende waren es statt der geplanten rund 12 km doch 19,7 km, durch Schnee und auf teilweise Schneeglätte, geworden mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 4 km/h.
Ich hatte extra für die Ziegelrodaer Forsttour meine alten BW-Schuhe aktiviert, die natürlich für Glätte überhaupt nicht geeignet sind. Den letzten AMILA-Marsch hatte ich 2007 im Frühjahr gemacht. Nun ja Radfahren ist eigentlich angenehmer, die Muskeln die ich heute gespürt habe haben mit Radfahren überhaupt nichts zu tun. Es hat auch gereicht für den heutigen Tag. Die Tour hat auf jeden Fall, mit den netten Damen und Herren des Merseburger Radvereins, mächtig Spaß gemacht. Zumal ich mit Abstand der jüngste Teilnehmer war. Bis demnächst zur nächsten Schneewanderung.
So und ab Morgen wird wieder mit dem MTB gefahren.


----------



## GTdanni (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte meinen letzten AMILA Marsch 1996  

Hab mir aber auch bei der Witerung mal eine Wanderung vorgenommen, ich wollte von mir mal zu Eitel tippeln. Schön an der Saale lang, sind knapp über 20km, ich hab zwar meine beiden Paar BW Stiefel noch aber werde dann doch lieber meine Lowa nehmen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
heute habe ich das schöne Wetter genutzt um bei schönen knackigen Frostgraden (-6-7°C) eine Schneetour zu durchzuführen. Ich wollte heute einmal die Ponys und Rinder am Großkaynaer See besichtigen. Als erstes musste ich zur Alten Heerstraße. Vom Airpark bis hin verharschter und festgetretener Schnee, ziemlich glatt. Das zog sich auch teilweise auf der Alten Heerstraße so hin, die Nebenstraßen sahen nicht besser aus. Aber deswegen für die paar Tage noch Spikes zulegen, das lohnt sich nicht für mich. Der Runstedter See fast zu 100% eisfrei, was mich ein wenig wunderte, da die Wallendorfer Seen schon eine geschlossene Eisfläche haben. Auch der Südfeldsee (Großkaynaer See) ist bis auf einer Fläche von ca. 2 Fußballfeldern zugefroren.
Also am Westufer den Radweg lang, wie gesagt festgetretener Schnee und glatt 
und die Wildpferde und Rinder gesucht. Bin auch fündig geworden. Sie halten sich zurzeit am Südufer des Sees auf. Vom Zaun her sind sie gut zu sehen.
Immerhin waren es am Ende noch 11 Punkte die für den WP zusammen gekommen waren. Der Wind aus dem Süden war nicht so stark und dank der Sonne hatte man auch nicht gefroren. Werde mich Morgen über die Halden Richtung Marina/ Mücheln bewegen. Das Wetter ist ja laut Wetterbericht nicht so schön wie heute, aber die Sonne soll auch rauskommen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
werde mich jetzt auf mein Bike schwingen und eine etwas größere Schneetour Richtung Klobikauer Halde-Wünsch-Geiseltalsee-Marina Müchelnund zurück machen. Wetter soll ja ideal werden.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
wie schon heute Morgen angekündigt habe ich besagte Tour zum Strohballenhaus nach Niederwünsch durchgeführt. Dadurch dass die Felder schön gefroren waren, konnte ich heute einmal die kürzeste Strecke zur Brück über die A38 nehmen. Vom Airpark direkt auf der alten Piste des Flugplatzes nach Westen und am Ende durch den Schnee und die Schneewehen über das angrenzende Feld bis zum Wirtschaftsweg der von Bündorf nach Geusa führt (vor 1990 lief dort parallel die Pipeline für den Spülschlamm). Gleich hinter dem Airpark direkt neben der alten Piste wurde wieder einmal der Straßenrand von einigen Mitbürgern als illegaler Müllentsorgungspunkt genutzt. Nachdem ich den Wirtschaftsweg erreicht hatte ging es ca. 1km nach Süden bis zur Alten Heerstraße. Die folgte ich dann bis zum Fuß der Klobikauer Halde. Es fuhr sich trotz der festgefahrenen Schneedecke eigentlich sehr gut. Über Oberklobikau ging es dann am Ufer der Schwarzeiche 
bis nach Niederwünsch zum Strohballenhaus, das ganz aus gepressten Stroh erbaut ist,
was man dem Haus eigentlich nicht ansieht. Leider waren heute keine Öffnungszeiten, sind nur Mo-Fr 08:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr. Genaueres findet ihr hier: http://www.wuenscher-landhof.de/anfahrt.htm . Von Niederwünsch ging es dann auf den kürzesten Weg wieder zum Geiseltalsee Westufer bis zum Findlingsgarten am Anfang der Halbinsel. Auf der Halbinsel ging es dann weiter bis zum künstlich angelegten Kanal, der die Insel mit der Natur-, Wach- und Beobachtungsstation (Naturschutzgebiet) von der Halbinsel trennen wird. Das Wasser hat den Kanal noch nicht geflutet, man kann also noch auf die Insel mit trockenem Fuß gelangen. 
Vom Kanal ging es zur Wetterschutzhütte Am großen Hügel hier erst einmal eine kurze Rast mit warmen Tee. 
Nach der Stärkung ging es retour zur Marina/Mücheln. Der erste Ponton des zukünftigen Schwimmsteges liegt schon teilweise im Wasser.
Ab hier konnte man dann entspannter auf dem Radweg bis zum Aussichtspunkt Neumark fahren. Der Wirt der dortigen Gaststätte ist wohl ein geschäftstüchtiger Mann, er macht jetzt schon Werbung für Weihnachten und für die Silvesterparty 2009.
Nach einem kleinen Rundblick über den schon fast zugefrorenen Geiseltalsee, 
wird man auch nicht mehr so oft erleben, ging es weiter über Frankleben nach Merseburg zurück. Trotz der rund -6°C und 4 Stunden bei leichtem Ostwind waren es dann doch noch 3Std und 30 Minuten reine Fahrzeit geworden, begleitet von Sonne pur.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
habe heute bei munteren -6°C eine lockere Runde gedreht. Das Ziel war die Wildpferdherde am Großkaynaer See (Südfeldsee). Zuerst ging es erst einmal vom Airpark aus quer über den gefrorenen Acker zur Alten Heerstraße bis nach Frankleben. 
Hier sah ich schon aus  der Ferne, kurz hinter der neuen Anschlussstelle, eine männliche Person hinter der Leitplanke neben seinen VW stehen. Höfflich wie wir Biker nun mal sind, erkundigte ich mich ob er ein Handy benötigt, alles schon geregelt vernahm ich und der Diesel wird wohl etwas geliert sein. Nun ja bei diesem geringen Preisunterschied ist man bei dieser Kälte mit einem Benziner wohl doch besser beraten. Weiter ging es zum Nordufer des Südfeldsees, der fast zugefroren ist. Ein einsamer Schwan hat sich noch eine kleine Stelle eisfrei gehalten. 
Ein White Rock Tourenfahrer, der Uwe aus Weißenfels,  
kam dann auch noch des Weges daher, so dass wir dann zu zweit weiter zum Südufer fuhren. Hier hält sich schon seit einigen Tagen die Wildpferdherde auf. Aus der Ferne sahen wir dann schon die Herde, mit einem richtigen Pferd in ihrer Mitte, das hier sein Gnadenbrot bekommt. Sie sind allesamt schön anzuschauen
Weiter ging es auf den Rundweg zur Ostseite des Sees. Im linken Augenwinkel sah ich gerade noch ein paar schemenhafte Gestalten im Unterholz. Also anhalten und 50 m zurück, nachschauen was es denn wohl war. Man kann sie kaum erkennen die weißen Rinder im Schnee.
Sie standen da wie angewurzelt und sind sehr schwer auszumachen. Nach weitern ca. 400 Metern hatte man vom Ostufer einen Blick in den südlichen Talkessel und da sah man sie am Ufer ziehen die Wasserbüffel.
Der See ist in den letzten Wochen zu einer echten Attraktion geworden, soviel PKW mit Besuchen wie zur Zeit da sind habe ich in den letzten Monaten nie hier gesehen. 
Die Tour war wieder einmal Spitze bei bestem Bikerwetter, die nur noch mit dem Auto unterwegs sind wissen gar nicht was sie so alles verpassen.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
habe für Morgen einmal eine kleine Runde Goseck- Hennebrücke- Saaleradweg-WSF- Merseburg ins LMB gestellt.
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272


----------



## Udo1 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo und guten Abend,
bin geradeso, kurz vor der Dunkelheit, an den heimischen Ofen von meiner Hausrunde zurück. Bei leichten Südwestwind und Sonne pur einmal rund um den Geiseltalsee. An der Marina diesmal keinen Glühwein, sondern Tee getrunken und dann am Südufer zurück. Am Überlauf der Geisel in Frankleben kann man zur Zeit gut durchkommen. Die Arbeiten sind noch nicht wieder aufgenommen worden. Immerhin 9 Punkte für das WP-Team. Morgen sollen es ein paar Punkte mehr werden, mal sehen ob noch jemand mitkommt.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
heute war ja Goseck angesagt, die Strecken für die 11. MTB Trophy am 4./5.04. sollten heute aufgezeichnet werden. Nun ja da sich keiner gemeldet hat um 12:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt Südfeldsee zu sein, bin ich aber trotzdem vorbeigefahren. Meine Uhr schlug gerade den 12. Glockenschlag, da war ich auch schon am Hafen in Großkayna, es hatte sich aber niemand eingefunden. Also wurde gleich durchgestartet und schon ging es, bei diesmal teilweise heftigen Gegenwind aus Süden, auf dem Pilgerweg bis zum Luftschiff/Pettstädt. Ab hier wurde dann heute ausnahmsweise mal die Ortsverbindungsstraße über Markröhlitz nach Goseck genommen. 10 Minuten vor 13:00 Uhr war ich am Start und Ziel Sportplatz Goseck. 
das GPS an sein Bike anbauen, und schon war er auf der Marathonstrecke verschwunden. 
Ich habe es vorgezogen mir den den Streckenverlauf der kleinen Runde genauer anzusehen.
Also die Streckenführung hat es diesmal ganz schön in sich. Die Marathonrunde ist 14,1 km lang und die Cross Country Strecke 5 km.
Die Tour hat wieder Spaß gemacht, das Wetter hat auch wieder einmal gepasst, wie schon die gesamten letzten Tage. Nach 4 Std und 15 Minuten reiner Fahrzeit hatte ich dann 17 Punkte im WP auf dem Konto. Mal sehen ob jemand am Sonntag zu einer kleinen Runde mitkommt, hoffentlich ist das Wetter bis dahin noch frostig, ansonsten wird es schlammig.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
meine heutige 14 Punkte WP-Tour führte mich von Merseburg nach Weißenfels über den See in Großkayna (Südfeldsee). Im Norden von Weißenfels, in Höhe des Märchenbrunnens ist aufpassen angesagt, Glasscherben ohne Ende bis in Höhe Kulturhaus. Unter der Saalebrücke sind Weißenfelser Bürger damit beschäftigt die hungrigen Bisamratten zu füttern.
Die Saale ist von der Saalebrücke bis kurz vor dem Saalewehr zugefroren.
Nach einen kurzen Abstecher zum Kaffeetrinken beim White Rock Team auf dem Klemmberg ging es dann auf der rechten Seite der Saale bis nach Bad Dürenberg weiter. Hier wurden ebenfalls Bisamratten gefüttert, diesmal mit Meisenknödel, fressen die wahrscheinlich liebend gerne.
Weiter ging es auf dem Saaleradweg bis nach Merseburg. War heute wieder eine schöne Tour, die Sonne schien zwar nicht wie gestern, was der Tour aber keinen Abbruch getan hat. Morgen 09:30 Uhr ist eine Trekkingradtour, mit Radlern vom Merseburger Radverein, angesagt. Es wird sicherlich eine Überraschungsrunde werden. Tourziel wird Morgen am Treffpunkt kurzfristig festgelegt. Teitdauer ca. 12 WP-Punkte.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Januar 2009)

Leider keine Bisamratten sondern Nutrias. Die wurden mal wegen Fleisch und Fell gezüchtet und dann in großer Menge vor 20 Jahren freigelassen. Kann man also als Notration auf 'ner Tour grillen. Grüße   R.R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2009)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Leider keine Bisamratten sondern Nutrias. Die wurden mal wegen Fleisch und Fell gezüchtet und dann in großer Menge vor 20 Jahren freigelassen. Kann man also als Notration auf 'ner Tour grillen. Grüße   R.R.


Danke für die Information, schmecken die wenigstens.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
heute habe ich den Vormittag genutzt mit dem harten Kern des Merseburger Radvereins eine Tour zu unternehmen. Treffpunkt ist immer sonnabends 09:00 Uhr am Bahnhofsvorplatz in Merseburg. Also heute Morgen etwas früher die Frühstücksbrötchen geholt und dann zum Treffpunkt. 5 Minuten vor 09:00 Uhr war ich am Treffpunkt und war der erste. Aus der Ferne sah ich dann Lothar kommen. Kurz nach Ihm trafen dann noch der Norbert und der Heinz ein. Als heutiger Tourguide outete sich der Lothar, es sollte nach Großkugel gehen. 
War mir sehr recht, denn diesen Bereich kannte ich noch nicht so gut. Wir entschieden noch das akademische Viertel abzuwarten. Kurz vor Ablauf traf dann noch Willi ein.
Wir fuhren dann zur Neumarktbrücke, überquerten dort die Saale und fuhren über Meuschau nach Burgliebenau. Die Geschwindigkeit war diesmal sehr moderat, da wir uns nach den Singlespeedfahrer Norbert richten mussten. Er hatte extra für die heutige Tour sein Singlespeed, Baujahr so zwischen den 50iger und 60iger Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts, aktiviert. Da kann es dann schon mal vorkommen, dass etwas zu schleifen beginnt. Aber wir hatten ja den Tourguide Lothar dabei, der auf seinen Gepäckträger die Werkzeugtasche immer griffbereit hatte.
Nach kurzer Überprüfung und ansetzen des Schlüssels war der Schaden behoben und schon konnte es weiter gehen. Das nächste Ziel waren die ehemaligen Weinberge von Röglitz. 
das nächste Ziel war dann das Dammwildgehege in Röglitz, am östlichen Ortsausgang.
Ab Röglitz führte und der weitere Weg nach Norden bis nach Großkugel. Es ging dann nördlich durch den Ort und auf einen Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur Bahnlinie Halle-Leipzig bis nach Gröbers. Es war ein etwas Schwieriges vorankommen, da der Schnee noch ziemlich hoch war und nur die Spuren von einem Pkw vorhanden waren.
Kurz hinter Gröbers bekamen wir auch schon den angekündigten Regen zu spüren, die ersten Regentropfen zeigten sich schon auf unseren Radjacken, das konnte ja noch heiter werden, dachten wir so im Stillen. Der Wettergott hatte aber ab Bennewitz ein einsehen mit uns und stellte die Wasserzufuhr ab. Über Benndorf und dem Umspannwerk in Kleinkugel ging es dann über Zwintschöna bis nach Bruckdorf. Hier Mittagspause in der dortigen Gaststätte am Ortseingang. Essen schmeckt lecker und die Preise sind moderat.
Ab Bruckdorf ging es dann weiter nach Süden bis nach Osendorf und dann über Ammendorf und weiter auf den Radweg an der B91 
bis nach Merseburg zurück. Ortsausgang Schkopau trennten sich dann unsere Wege, ich fuhr mit den heutigen Senior der Tour, den Heinz 77 Jahre, weiter nach Merseburg West, die anderen fuhren auf der Halleschen Straße Richtung Merseburg. Die Tour hat Spaß gemacht, ich habe wieder einige Ecken im Kabelsketal gesehen, die ich noch nicht kannte. Sonne war heute für einige Minuten auch vorhanden, mein Puls hatte eine Duchschnitt von 81 Schlägen in der Minute, es war also eine rundum gelungene gemütliche Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
der Wetterbericht sagte ja für den heutigen Nachmittag Regen und Sturm voraus. Das war ein zugkräftiges Argument, den Wecker heute etwas früher zu stellen und um 09:00 Uhr zu einer kleinen Tour zu starten. Mit dabei war der Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein. Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr vor seiner Eingangstür. Ich hatte gerade mein Trekkingrad aus dem Keller geholt und mich auf den Sattel geschwungen, da kam er mir schon entgegen. Schnell einigten wir uns auf unser heutiges Tour Ziel, den Südfeldsee bei Großkayna. Wir wollten uns die Wildpferdherde mal aus der Nähe ansehen. Also ging es diesmal auf Nebenstraßen über Blösien und Frankleben zum Runstedter See und von dort zum Südfeldsee. Der Radweg am Westufer des Runstedter Sees war spiegelglatt, man hatte echt Mühe sich auf dem Rad zu halten. Vorsicht, vor allem bei der Abfahrt, war geboten. Am Südfeldsee kam uns noch eine Trainingsgruppe des White-Rock- Teams WSF entgegen, die uns rieten nicht am Ostufer, wegen extremer Eisglätte langzufahren. Also beherzigten wir den Rat und fuhren am Westufer entlang bis zum Nordufer. Wir hatten Glück, die Wildpferdherde stand diesmal gleich neben den Radweg. 
Anschließend ging es weiter bis nach Reichhardswerben und auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße über Lunstedt nach Roßbach. Wir folgten der Straße weiter bis Leiha um dann den Anstieg hoch bis zum Abzweig nach Schortau zu fahren. Auf der Abfahrt nach Schortau spürte ich das mein Hinterrad langsam zu eiern anfing. In Schortau Luft nachgepumpt, die aber nur bis zur Ortsmitte von Braunsbedra reichte. Hier war dann endgültig Schluss. Schlauchwechsel war angesagt. Trotz Antiplatt hatte ich an der Flanke einen Durchschlag. Nun ja da hilft auch nicht Antiplatt. Also in Schlauch gewechselt in rekordverdächtiger Zeit und weiter ging es bis Großkayna, am Runstedter See entlang bis Frankleben. Ortsausgang Frankleben merkte ich wie Manfred abfiel. Hinter der Autobahnbrücke musste er einen Boxenstopp einlegen, Platter vorn. 
Nun ja Schlauch raus, kurze oberflächliche Mantelprüfung und schon ging es weiter ca. 500 Meter, Schlauch platt, wieder vorn. Diesmal gründliche Mantelprüfung, Fremdkörper entfernt und weiter ging es 10 Meter. Schlauch wieder platt natürlich vorn. Schlauch raus und den letzten Heimbringer rein, der uns dann, auch ohne das Flickzeug aktivieren zu müssen, bis nach Hause brachte. Immerhin gute 50 Km und für mich und das BRUSTGURTFAHRER Team 12 Punkte im Winterpokal. Manfred mir hat die Tour gefallen, es war von allem etwas dabei, Eisglätte, Schneeglätte und 4 x Schlauchwechsel üben und immer mit Bestzeiten.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
das Wetter soll ja besser werden. Heute war nicht so mein Tag. Als ich um 10:00 Uhr starten wollte, waren die Straßen auf einmal mit Eisglätte überzogen. Also Rad wieder in den Keller. Um 13:00 Uhr der zweite Versuch, schon besser, aber auf halber Strecke Regen satt. Runde abgebrochen und zurück an den wärmenden Ofen. 
Wer hat denn Lust am kommenden Sonntag eine Runde zu drehen? Startzeit variabel bin für alles zu haben.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit dem harten Kern der Merseburger Radler unterwegs.
Die Tour führte uns auf der
(auch Alte Heerstraße genannt) über Frankleben nach Großkayna zur Kegelbahn. Hier war heute Leistungskegeln angesagt.
Uns das war Erich
und ich. Nachdem unserer Mannschaft heute ausnahmsweise den letzten Platz belegt hat, unser Trainer traf heute erst 2 Stunden später ein, ging es zum Schluß dann zumindestens zu dritt wieder nach Merseburg zurück. Auf einigen Abschnitten war die Strecke heute noch mit einer Eisschicht bedeckt, die uns leider auch zum Absteigen gezwungen hatten. Immerhin waren es dann am Ende mit Umwegen noch 9 WP Punkte für die Mannschaft der "BRUSTGURTFAHRER".


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
heute habe ich einmal die Gelegenheit genutzt, um dahin zu fahren wo ich schon immer mal hin wollte, zur Mündung der Weißen Elster in die Saale. Start war wie immer in Merseburg West/ Airpark. Vom Airpark die Zufahrtsstraße zum Flugplatz bis nach Freiimpfelde/ Friedenshöhe und dann am Bf Buna Werke vorbei bis nach Dörstewitz.
Vorsicht teilweise spiegelglattes Eis auf der Straße.
Ungefähr 800 Meter hinter Ortsausgang Dörstewitz biegt ein Feldweg nach Nordost in Richtung Hohenweiden ab. Der Weg ist zurzeit noch gut fahrbar, da der Boden noch gefroren ist. Kurz vor Hohenweiden linker Hand die Wasserskischule. In Hohenweiden fast östlicher Ortsausgang geht eine hölzerne Fußgängerbrücke über den Mühlgraben und der weitere Weg führt an das linke Saaleufer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2009)

Da sich das Wetter ja nicht so entwickelt hat, wie gestern Abend im MDR vorausgesagt, werde ich jetzt schnell mal ein paar WP-Punkte einfahren.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da sich das Wetter ja nicht so entwickelt hat, wie gestern Abend im MDR vorausgesagt, werde ich jetzt schnell mal ein paar WP-Punkte einfahren.


Nun ja gesagt getan, bei Sonne los Richtung Pilgerweg bis zum Luftschiff/ Pettstädt. Dann runter nach Markröhlitz. Am Horizont im Süden und Westen noch Sonnenstrahlen gesehen. Der Wind aus südlicher Richtung hielt sich in Grenzen. Von Markröhlitz nach Markwerben und Weißenfels. Jetzt schon trübes Wetter dunkle Wolken, keine Sonne mehr in Sicht. Schnell über Tagewerben zum Südfeldsee. Am Westufer die ersten Graupel auf der Jacke. Geschwindigkeit noch einmal erhöht und ab zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Frankleben-Braunsbedra. Hier schon Regen mit Graupel vermischt, äußerst stark. Also Regenjacke raus, dieses Jahr schon zum zweitenmal, dann kann das Jahr 2009 nur noch besser werden. Der Regen vermischt mit Graupel peitschte mir von der Seite in die rechte Gesichtshälfte, ich blieb hart fuhr mit Kette rechts unverdrossen weiter und im Spiegel immer den Blick auf die Sonne die über den Burgenlandkreis schien. Die Radhose hielt den Regen ganz gut ab, dafür lief mir das Wasser schon von oben in die Schuhe. Am heimatlichen Herd angekommen, kam es wie es ja kommen musste, Regen hörte auf. Nun ja war eine tolle Tour, jerderzeit wieder bei einem Schnitt von 20 km/h und dazu noch 13 WP Punkte eingefahren. Am Sonntag wird der schönste Tag der Woche, werde mal als Ziel den süßen See ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mal für den Sonntag, den 25.01. eine lockere Runde ins LMB gestellt. Fahrziel der Süße See.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6867
oder hier im Thema posten


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Januar 2009)

Wie immer eine nette Tourbeschreibung (wann gibts das mal als Buch?), aber "Kette rechts" als Rohlofffahrer ? Viel Spaß am Süssen See    R.R.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2009)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wie immer eine nette Tourbeschreibung (wann gibts das mal als Buch?), aber "Kette rechts" als Rohlofffahrer ? Viel Spaß am Süssen See    R.R.


Hab schon darüber nachgedacht mit dem Buch. Kette rechts ist schon O.K., war heute mit dem Trekkingrad unterwegs.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
wie schon im LMB angekündigt fand heute die Tour Merseburg- Süßer See und zurück statt.
Das Wetter heute Morgen sah ja nicht gerade verlockend aus, alles Grau und noch keine Sonne gegen 08:00 Uhr zu sehen. Überpünktlich kurz nach 09:00 Uhr traf mein Mitfahrer, Reinhard1 aus Weißenfels vom White-Rock-Tourenteam, ein. Also nichts wie auf das Rad geschwungen und ab ging es an der Flugplatzstraße entlang bis nach Annemariental. Vorsicht war hier schon geboten, teilweise Straßenglätte. Es sollte uns nicht so ergehen, wie mir heute früh beim Brötchen holen, wo ich auf den Parkplatz mit dem Rad weggerutscht bin, zum Glück nichts passiert. Von Annemariental ging es über Knapendorf bis nach Bündorf.
Kurz vor Bündorf auf dem Radweg mussten wir zum ersten mal aus dem Sattel und die Räder so ca. 60 Meter schieben. Hier ging vor Eisglätte gar nichts mehr. Von Bündorf fuhren wir auf Nebenstraßen über Milzau und Oberkriegstedt bis nach Bad Lauchstädt. Das Kopfsteinpflaster war auch ziemlich rutschig, wir entschlossen uns den Gehweg auf der linken Fahrbahnseite zu nutzen. Auch die uns entgegen kommenden Freunde und Helfer ließen uns gewähren. Durch Bad Lauchstädt ging es diesmal nicht auf der Hauptstraße, sondern auf den Nebenstraßen bis zu Schotterey, wo wir dann endlich den Radweg nach Großgräfendorf nehmen konnten. Ab Bündorf hatten wir jetzt schon Sonne satt und leichten Gegenwind, den man vernachlässigen konnte. Von Großgräfendorf bis Schafstädt folgten wir den neuen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur Bahnlinie. Auch in Schafstädt waren in der Nähe des Bahnhofs die Straßen noch super glatt. Ab Schafstädt ging es dann auf der erneuerten Straße nach Norden über die A38 bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang von Steuden. Am Ortsrand führte ein Wirtschaftsweg direkt auf die L164, der wir bis zum Abzweig Kolonie Etzdorf folgten. Der Verkehr wurde jetzt wieder weniger und wir fuhren auf der neuen Straße durch den Tagebau in Richtung Stedten. Am Aussichtspunkt Romonta wurde ein kurzer Halt eingelegt um den Tagebau und die noch darin befindliche Technik einmal von oben zu sehen.
Von Stedten ging es dann erst einmal am Ostufer der Weida entlang bis zu wir an einer Brücke endlich den Matsch verlassen konnten und uns auf einen Wiesenweg, der noch gut fahrbar war, bis zur Straße nach Oberröblingen a. See durch kämpften. Weiter ging es am salzigen See entlang bis nach Aseleben, wo wir dann auf den Radweg, um den Süßen See in Uhrzeigerrichtung, bis zur Gaststätte Seeperle weiter fuhren.[/FONT]
Auch am Nordufer musste man vorsichtig fahren, die Straße war auch hier leicht überfroren. An der Seeperle Mittagspause mit herrlichen Blick über den noch zugefrorenen See.[/COLOR]Ab Seeburg folgten wir den Lutherweg bis nach Rollsdorf.[/FONT][/COLOR] 
Es ging dann weiter auf der alten B80 am Gedenkstein für den verunglückten Radfahrer
_ hier verunglückte 1956 der Radsportler Erich Schulz)_
vorbei bis nach Wansleben a. See. Wir folgten der L175 bis zur Kreuzung L174 und Motocrossstrecke  Teutschenthal. Auf der L174 fuhren wir dann bis nach Teutschenthal Mitte. Ab hier ging es wieder westwärts bis zum Schloss Teutschenthal mit seinen, auch im Winter herrlich anzusehenden Schlosspark.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
heute war ja das Wetter nicht so optimal, um schon kurz nachdem Aufstehen los zufahren. Aber ab 13:00 Uhr ging es dann los, kleine Runde die Eier waren ausgegangen. Auf den ersten 22 km Rückenwind,machjte richtig Spaß, die zweiten 22 km eisiger Ostwind peitschte in mein Gesicht. Gut das es heute noch gefroren war, so konnte man westlich Delitz a. Berge parallel zur A143, also westlich der Autobahn die Feldwege noch einigermaßen, ohne im Schlamm zu versinken, fahren. Immerhin noch 11 Wp-Punkte für das Mannschaftskonto zusammen gekommen.
@ Reinhard1
meine Biketermine für diese Woche, bis auf den kommenden Sonntag, da ist Enkeltag, bin ich jeden Tag bereit für eine Tour. 
Um in diesem Monat noch auf meine ersten 1000 km im neuen Jahr zu kommen, benötige ich noch 147 km.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Themas,
heute war mal ein kleine lockere Tour Richtung Naumburg angesagt. Abfahrt, dieses mal etwas später, erst um 10:25 Uhr. Meine Begleiter auf der heutigen Tour waren die Winterpokalsympatiesanten des Merseburger Radvereins Manfred und Harti.
_Also wie gesagt Start 10:25 Uhr und sofort ging es zur sogenannten Merseburger Rentnerrennbahn (alte Heerstraße) bis kurz vor der A38. Ab hier wandten wir uns nach Süden, um über Frankleben und Runstedter See zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg zu gelangen. Den folgten wir über Roßbach und Pettstädt bis zur 3. Windkraftanlage Richtung Westen auf dem Luftschiff. Hinter der 3. Windkraftanlage geht ein asphaltierter Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Markröhlitz. _
Dieser Weg ist auf jeden Fall sicherer als die Ortsverbindungsstraße Pettstädt- Markröhlitz. In Markröhlitz wurde erst einmal der einzige Tante Emma Laden gestürmt. Die Damen sind sehr radlerfreundlich und setzten sofort extra für uns frischen Kaffee an. Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen, wer dort mal lang fährt sollte ruhig einen Verpflegungsstopp dort einlegen. Nach dem heißen Kaffee ging es dann weiter auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße Markröhlitz- Naumburg/Henne bis zur Saalebrücke. Der nächste Stopp war auf der Schönburg in Schönburg zum Glühweintrinken eingeplant. Die Engstelle am Bootshaus kurz hinter den Halleschen Anger ist wieder gut fahrbar, der Wasserstand der Saale ist abgesunken. Auf der Schönburg angekommen wurden wir gleich mit den Worten empfangen es ist geschlossen wegen Renovierung, also retour und weiter auf dem Saaleradweg und Leißling bis nach Weißenfels. In Weißenfels ist dienstags immer Markttag, das wußte ich noch, also gibt es dort auch warme Getränke. Nach langem suchen fanden wir versteckt, neben der Kirche, einen Imbiß der auch Glühwein im Angebot hatte. Schmeckte auch lecker, Dank dem Sponsor Manfred. Danach über die Fußgängerbrücke an der Saale die zum Bahnhof führt und auf dem Saaleradweg linkes Saaleufer weiter bis Kleinkorbetha. Ab hier wurde auf die rechte Saaleseite gewechselt und bis Bad Dürenberg weiter gefahren. Auf dem Abschnitt bis Bad Dürenberg gibt es noch Streckenabschnitte die total vereist sind, es ist also Vorsicht geboten. Hinter der Saalebrücke wurde erst einmal überprüft inwieweit wir in unserem Alter noch in der Lage sind die Stärke einer Schafherde zu schätzen. Von ca. 300 bis 520 Tieren war alles dabei, gut daß es den Schäfer gab, den man fragen konnte. 
Wir lagen alle voll daneben, es waren knapp 700 Tiere, wie man sich so täuschen kann. Ab Bad Dürenberg ging es dann zügig auf den Radweg und dann über Leuna zurück nach Merseburg. Insgesamt trieben mich die beiden WP- Sympatiesanten heute dermaßen an, daß ich immerhin auf 18 WP-Punkte gekommen bin, bei rund 80 km Fahrstrecke. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit hat sich auf Grund des gegenwindes und der glatten Abschnitte auf der Rücktour bei 17,71 km/h eingepegelt. Das Wetter war trotz Nebel radlergerecht, nicht kalt bei leichtem Gegenwind aus Nord. Es hat mir wieder Spaß gemacht mit meinen beiden Mitfahrern, dank euch bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
heute war ich mir nicht so richtig schlüssig wo es denn langgehen sollte, bzw. über das Ziel der Tour war ich mir bis zur Abfahrt um 10:00 Uhr immer noch nicht im klaren. Geplant war ja den Ziegelrodaer Forst, nördlicher Teil, zu erkunden. Aber so wie hier an der Saale einige Wege aussahen, konnte ich fast auch auf Glätte im Ziegelrodaer Forst schließen. Also die Windrichtung anhand des EON-Kraftwerkes in Schkopau geprüft, Wind kam aus östlicher Richtung. Also dann erst einmal Richtung Osten zur Saale. An der Neumarktbrücke die Saale überquert und weiter an der Schleuse nach Meuschau in den alten Ortskern. Der dortige Italiener macht sein Eiskaffee erst wieder ab Februar auf, ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert. Von Meuschau ging es über Lössen- Luppenau nach Tragarth zur B181. Den neuen Radweg ca. 500 m Richtung Leipzig gefolgt und dann nach Süden über Friedensdorf bis nach Wüsteneutzsch. Hier sieht man noch die Doppelkammerschleuse vom Saale-Elsterkanal, war für 1000 t Schiffe ausgelegt und sollte einen Höhenunterschied zw. den Elster-Saale-Kanal und der Saale von 20,7 Meter überwinden. Weiter über Wölkau bis nach Bad Dürenberg, in Bad Dürenberg die Saale überquert und dann entspannt mit leichten Rückenwind bis nach Wengelsdorf rein gerollt. Östlich der Kirche führt ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden bis Großkorbetha, den folgte ich erst einmal ca. 500 Meter. Auf der rechten Seite des Weges (Westseite) steht eine vortrefflich restaurierte Turmholländermühle mit konischem Ziegelmauerwerk. 
Auf einem alten Foto vom 03.12.1995 sieht man nur noch das konische Ziegelmauerwerk mit seinen leeren Fensteröffnungen. Die Restaurierung muss so Ende des letzten Jahrhunderts abgeschlossen worden sein. Die Windpflügel und die Turmhaube drehen sich noch. Einmal im Jahr wird die Haube um 360° gedreht, erzählte mir die Bewohnerin der Mühle. Die Etagen bis unter der Turmhaube sind jetzt bewohnt.[/FONT]Weiter ging es nach Großkorbetha Ortsmitte und dann wieder an die Saale und auf den Saaleradweg bis Schkortleben zur alten Wehrkirche, oder was von ihr noch übrig geblieben ist.Die beiden Weltkriege konnten ihr nichts anhaben, aber das Saalehochwasser, Wind und Wetter haben ihr übriges getan. Sie besaß jedenfalls einmal eine Ladegastorgel.
  [/COLOR]Nach der Besichtigung ging es zügig auf dem Saaleradweg nach Weißenfels und dann über Tagewerben und Reichhardswerben zum Südfeldsee. An der Westseite des Südfeldsees haben Mitbürger mit falsch verstandener Tierliebe schon ein Futterplatz für die Wildpferde und Rinder mit Möhren angelegt. Natürlich dicht am Zaun, da braucht man dann nicht lange zu suchen. Weiter ging es am Runstedter See entlang über Frankleben und Beuna zurück nach Merseburg. Mir fehlten ja noch 66 km, um die ersten 1000 km in diesem Jahr voll zu bekommen, habe sie um 2 km überboten und noch 15 Punkte für die BRUSTGURTFAHRER eingefahren. Die Temperatur lag heute so um die 0°C, die gefühlte lag bei mir aber bei mindestens -5°C. Trotzdem war eine schöne Tour gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
heute war nur eine kleine schnelle 12 Punkte Runde angesagt. Es ging nach Wünsch zum Strohballenhaus, es war der zweite Versuch, dismal bin ich bis in den Innenhof vorgedrungen. Der Hofladen hat Freitags leider schon um 10:00 Uhr am Vormittag geschlossen.
Gleich wenn man in den Innenhof kommt fällt einem der schöne Backofen ins Auge, wird genutzt, es gibt in der Wochefrisch gebackenes Holzofenbrot.
Danach ging es zum Geiseltalsee, zur Marina auf den oberen Radweg in Stöbnitz und der neuen oberen Brücke des Stöbnitzeinlaufes.
Die Stöbnitz ist ganz schlecht zu sehen, am besten man richtet sein Gehör nach dem plätschern aus, dann sieht man sie auch zwischen den Steinen.
Wobei westlich der Brücke eigentlich noch genügend Wasser gestaut ist, wie man sehen kann.
Einen Glühwein an der Marina Mücheln konnte ich heute leider nicht zum Aufwärmen trinken, im Winter erst ab 13:00 Uhr geöffnet. Also wieder hoch auf den Radweg und in Richtung Geiseleinfluss weiter, hier Ende der Fahrt.
Ein Bauzaun versperrt die Weiterfahrt. Die Brücke hat zwar schon den Belag, ist aber noch gesperrt, kein durchkommen, zumindestens nicht während der Arbeitszeit. Also zurück bis Stöbnitz und dann den oberen Weg Richtung Krumpa bis Merseburg zurück. Trotz des kalten Ostwindes der die Wangen rötetet, hat man nicht gefroren.
Und Morgen gehts nach Goseck zum Streckentest der Marathonrunde. 11:00 Uhr Start in Weißenfels Marktplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
der Tourbericht der heutigen Tour befindet sich heute einmal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5539845&postcount=59

und das Video der Tour findet ihr hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5541020&postcount=60


----------



## Udo1 (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
an die Dienstagsfahrer, Morgen 10:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Hafen Südfeldsee zu einer WP-Runde.
Werde diesmal mit Trekkingrad fahren.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
heute haben Reinhard1 und ich eine nette kleine Runde durch den Saalekreis und Burgenlandkreis durchgeführt. Nachdem ich heute Morgen schon mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen geweckt wurde ging es dann aber bei trübem Wetter um 09:30 zum Treffpunkt nach Großkayna- Hafen.
_so konnten wir noch vor 10:30 Uhr zur Tour aufbrechen. Am Fuße der Halde Vesta ging es bis Braunsbedra zum Geiseltalseerundweg, den wir bis Mücheln folgten. Dann durch Mücheln, St. Ullrich und bis zum Ortsausgang St. Micheln. Eigentlich wollte ich ja die Strecke durch den Gleinaer Grund bis Gleina fahren, aber alle Wege waren vereist, so dass ein Durchkommen mit unsere Bereifung sehr mühselig wäre, mit Spikes wäre alles kein Problem. Ab St. Micheln ging es dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis zur Wegespinne Punkt 192,1 nach Süden. Ab hier folgten wir der L 209 über Baumersroda bis Gleina. Von Gleina war meine weiter Planung auf den NÜSSENBERG nördlich von Weischütz zu fahren, aber wie schon gesagt, der Weg dahin von der L209 war glatt und vereist, also wurde weiter auf der L209 bis Dorndorf gefahren und dann weiter auf der K2250 unterhalb des Nüssenberges _
über Weischütz bis nach Zscheiplitz. Von Zscheiplitz ging es die Serpentinenstraße runter bis Freyburg. Durch Freyburg durch bis zum südlichen Ortsausgang und dann östlich der Kläranlage auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis zur K2233 die wir bis Markröhlitz folgten. Über Uichteritz und Markwerben gelangten wir dann nach Weißenfels, wo wir uns bei Walther erst einmal ein frisches gezapftes Bier genehmigten. Reinhard1 beendete hier die Tour, Walther vom White-Rock-Tourenteam zog sich umgehend um und begleitete mich noch bis zum Runstedter See.
(Das nenne ich Radlerkameradschaft, sofort umgezogen und mich begleitet)Ich fuhr dann weiter über Frankleben und Geusa zur Alten Heerstraße. Hier traf ich noch den Tourguide und eingefleischten Singlespeedfahrer Norbert, vom Merseburger Radverein, der noch eine Runde vor der heutigen Mitgliederversammlung drehen wollte. Nach 5 Stunden reiner Fahrzeit, 88,15 km und einer Summe der Steigungen von 625 Metern habe ich dann meinem Bike eine kurze Verschnaufpause bis Morgen Vormittag gegönnt.
Die Straßenabschnitte waren trocken und gut fahrbar, auf den Nebenstrecken war Vorsicht geboten und einige Nebenstrecken und Wirtschaftswege waren, mit unserer Bereifung, überhaupt nicht fahrbar. Dies wird im Burgenlandkreis sicherlich noch einige Tage anhalten, bedingt durch das tauen am Tage und das gefrieren in der Nacht. Ab Gleina hatten wir heute nur Sonne pur, hoffentlich auch noch in den nächsten Tagen. Immerhin haben wir heute rund 37 Punkte für das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER eingefahren.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo und hier der Tourbericht der heutigen Nebeltour,
heute trafen sich zu einer kleinen Runde, der Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein und ich. Bis zum Start um 10:00 Uhr war das Ziel der heutigen Tour noch nicht bekannt. Manfred machte den Vorschlag zur Elstermündung, dann weiter an der Saale Beesen, Rabeninsel, Kanal, Südpark, Saaleaue um Holleben, Planena und zurück. Da ich diese Strecke schon immer einmal fahren wollte, fand ich diesen Tourvorschlag Spitze und schon ging es los. Der erste Abschnitt bis kurz hinter der Saalebrücke alte Ziegelei an der B91 kurz vor Ammendorf war unspektakulär. Höhe Alte Ziegelei ging es dann nach Norden parallel der Steinlache und Gerwische durch die Elsteraue bis nach Beesen zum Aussichtspunkt Mündung der Weißen Elster in die Saale.
Vom Aussichtspunkt ging es weiter nach Nordwesten, am Telekomgebäude vorbei in den neuen Wohnpark in der ehemaligen Kaserne der russischen Streitkräfte. Danach fuhren wir weiter auf der Alten Zufahrtsstraße zur Kaserne und bogen auf die Garnisonsstraße ab nach Westen, am Klärwerk vorbei bis zur ehemaligen Instandsetzungshalle der russischen Armee. Wir folgten einen Weg im ehemaligen Weg Kasernengelände bis zum Saaledamm.Am Wasserzeichenschild mit der Nummer 6 hatte man einen herrlichen Blick über die dort sehr breite Saale und den Wiesen in Richtung Schlettau, sah man leider heute durch den Nebel nicht wirklich. Weiter ging es an der Saale entlang bis nach Wörmlitz. Hier fanden wir einen Weg an Kleingärten und am Bootshaus entlang der uns immer noch neben der Saale bis zur Brücke Rabeninsel führte. Es ging über die Brücke, die wohl abends verschlossen wird, wie man an den Toren erkennen konnte. Hinter der Brücke auf der Rabeninsel folgten wir den Weg an der Saale entlang bis zum Wehr am südlichen Zipfel der Insel.Wir umrundeten die Insel und fuhren weiter nach Norden bis zum Ende des Kanals, Höhe Rennbahn. Am Kanalufer ging es nach Süden zurück bis zur Brücke in Höhe des Bootshauses, hier wurde der Kanal überquert und die Fahrt ging dann auf der Rennbahnzufahrtsstraße weiter bis zum Südpark Passendorf. Eine Runde um und durch den Südpark und zurück zum See, der sich parallel zum Kanal befindet. Wir folgten der Straße am Westufer Richtung Süden um dann auf einen Trail Damm am kleinen See [/FONT]
bis zur Eisenbahnlinie Halle-Eisleben führte. Auf einen Weg nördlich der Eisenbahnlinie fuhren wir bis an die Saale und unterquerten dort die Bahnstrecke. Die Wege wurden jetzt schon schmieriger, aufpassen war angesagt. Am linken Saaleufer ging es dann weiter bis zur Mündung des Mühlgrabens der von Beuchlitz, Holleben her kommt.In Holleben überquerten wir den Mühlgraben und schlugen uns auf schmierigen Wiesenwegen bis Benkendorf durch. Ab Benkendorf ging es die Alte Trasse auf den ehemaligen Unterwasserfahrtübungsplatz der NVA nach Norden auf die Saale zu. Ca. 300 Meter vor der Saale ging ein Wiesenweg Richtung Osten weiter bis Röpzig. In Röpzig an der Feldküche erst einmal Mittagspause, die Erbsensuppe die es dort gibt kann ich nur empfehlen. Von Röpzig ging es durch die Aue am Alten Saalearm vorbei bis nach Hohenweiden. Ab hier folgten wir wieder den Saaleradweg bis nach Planena [/FONT]_Die Räder waren nicht wiederzuerkennen nach dieser Tour. Am Ende waren es doch noch gute 57,38 km geworden und genau 16 Punkte für die WP-Wertung. Es war eine hochinteressante Tour, die man bei trockenen Wegebedingungen unbedingt noch einmal fahren muss. Manfred war ein spitzen Tourguide, der sich auch ohne GPS-Gerät nicht ein einziges Mal verfahren hatte. Danke Manfred für die Tour. Na dann bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour, vielleicht schon am Sonntag?_


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
heute war nur eine kleine Hausrunde Merseburg-Weißenfels angesagt. Ein Besuch beim Mechaniker war eingeplant, mein Hinterrad schlägt seit einigen Tagen etwas und wurde heute immer stärker. Die Ursache war schnell ausgemacht.





Der Reifen war durchgescheuert auf einer Fläche eines 20 cent Stückes.
Das Antiplattband schaute schon durch, nun ja neuer Reifen rauf und wieder zurück. Für das Team waren es dann 13 Punkte.


----------



## GTdanni (5. Februar 2009)

Warst du bei Eitel ? 

Ich hoffe er hat dir auch gesagt das dieses Antiplattband daran schuld ist. 
Das taugt nix, siehste ja wie sich das durchscheuert da kannste dir vorstellen wie das im Reifen rumwalkt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Warst du bei Eitel ?
> 
> Ich hoffe er hat dir auch gesagt das dieses Antiplattband daran schuld ist.
> Das taugt nix, siehste ja wie sich das durchscheuert da kannste dir vorstellen wie das im Reifen rumwalkt.
> ...


Recht hast Du.


----------



## GTdanni (6. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mich gerade dazu entschlossen morgen, am Samstag, eine längere Tour in Richtung Rudelsburg zu machen. 
Ich werde so gegen 10:00Uhr in Vesta starten und noch bei Eitel vorbei schauen. 
Starte also zwischen 11 und 12:00Uhr  von WSF. 

Jemand Lust? 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> .....Jemand Lust?
> 
> Cu Danni


Hallo GTdanni,
leider zu Spät gesehen, war schon um 08:50 Uhr unterwegs zum Treffpunkt mit den früstigen 70 jährigen vom Merseburger Radverein, war wieder eine tolle Tour auf Strecken die ich noch nicht kannte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
heute bin ich mit den Top fitten harten Kern der Merseburger Radler gefahren. Treffpunkt, wie immer, am Bahnhof Merseburg 09:00 Uhr. Tourguide war diesmal Norbert der bekennende Singlespeedfahrer, das heißt die Geschwindigkeit war dementsprechend. Gut das der Radprofi Harti mit dabei war, so konnten wir zum Warmhalten immer mal einige Zwischensprints im Nebel durchführen. Ziel war heute der "Äußere Grüne Ring" von Leipzig und das Schloss Altranstädt. Zuvor ging es aber erst nach Friedensdorf. Hier steht ein Denkmal welches an die 11 schillschen Freikorpsoffiziere erinnert, die auf Befehl Napoleon am 16.09.1809 vor Wesel erschossen wurden. An zwei der Offiziere die aus Kriegsdorf stammen, Albert und Karl von Wedell, wird erinnert.
Von Friedensdorf ging es weiter über Wüsteneutzsch und Kötzschau [/FONT][/COLOR]_nach Großlehna. Hier stießen wir auf die Trasse  Äußerer Grüner Ring den folgten wir bis nach Altranstädt zum dortigen Schloss.Hier war das Hauptquartier des schwedischen Königs Karl XI von 1706 bis 1707, der  Sachsen unter August dem Starken besiegt hatte.Von Altranstädt ging es über einen Wirtschaftsweg in Richtung Günthersdorf, kurz vor Güntersdorf ein Schwenk nach Westen über Rodden nach Pissen. Das Ortsschild wurde wieder einmal gestohlen.
Von Pissen ging es wieder nach Kötzschau zurück, wo sich Harti und ich von den anderen verabschiedeten, die dann zur Mittagspause in die Mühle eingerückt sind. Ich fuhr jetzt mit den Radprofi Harti, aber jetzt mit stark erhöhtem Puls in Richtung Bad Dürenberg, jetzt wurden wir erst einmal so richtig warm. Ab Bad Dürenberg ging es dann weiter auf einer Nebenstraße nach Wölkau und weiter über Wüsteneutzsch, Friedensdorf und Gut Werder bis nach Merseburg zurück. Am Ende waren es doch noch so 51 km geworden und 15 Punkte für das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER. Trotz des nebligen Wetters, ließ es sich gut fahren, Glatteis war auf den Nebenstrecken nicht vorhanden, zum Mittag hin verwandelten sich einige Wege zu Schlammpisten. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht. Habe wieder eine Gegend kennengelernt, die ich noch nicht kannte._


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
heute war ich mal auf "Kölsch" suche und bin auch im südlichen Zipfel von Sachsen-Anhalt fündig geworden. Ein Kasten "Frühkölsch" kann ich seit heute mein eigen nennen. Die 5. Jahreszeit kann beginnen.
Für den 07.03. habe ich eine kleine Tour, zum offiziellen Angrillen in Mücheln/Marina ins LMB gestellt.

Also wer mit möchte, erster *Treffpunkt 12:10 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark/Merseburg* und der zweite *Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr Hafen am Südfeldsee Großkayna*.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6272


----------



## Kasebi (10. Februar 2009)

So was trinkst du? iiii


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> So was trinkst du? iiii



Und ob und das noch stilecht in solchen Reagenzgläsern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das macht nicht nur schön, sodern gibt auch noch Power für Platz 26 in der Einzelwertung


----------



## Kasebi (10. Februar 2009)

Das wird ja immer schlimmer mit dir. Wenn Bier dann ein Jever oder ähnlich bitter. Aber am liebsten nach dem Training ein Erdinger Alkoholfrei. Auch nicht jedermans Sache. Also laß es Dir schmecken.
Ich geh jetzt trainieren und WP-Punkte sammeln
Axel


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Morgen eine kleine lockere und trockene Tour von Weißenfels nach Mücheln-St. Ullrich zum Fischhändler, Käse holen.

Start in Weißenfels: 10:30 Uhr bei Zweirad EITEL

alles andere hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7632


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
heute war ja eigentlich die Tour Weißenfels-Mücheln- Weißenfels geplant. Reinhard1 informierte mich heute Morgen, vor meinen Start nach Weißenfels, das es in WSF sehr, sehr glatt ist und er absagen muss. Er wollte dann Langlauf durchführen. Ich schwang mich dennoch um 09:30 Uhr auf das Rad mit Ziel WSF. Bis zum Südfeldsee war eigentlich ein zügiges Vorankommen. Ab Großkayna lag mit einmal Schnee auf dem Rundweg, ca. 1 cm. 
Die Schneehöhe wurde immer stärker je weiter ich dem Burgenlandkreis entgegen kam. An der Grenze zw. Saalekreis und Burgenlandkreis waren es schon gute 5-6 cm 
und je näher ich Weißenfels kam erhöhte sich auch die Schneestärke. Jetzt war mir erst mal so richtig klar geworden, was Reinhard1 heute Morgen mit Langlaufen gehen sagen wollte. Nun ja den Winterdienst hatte es wohl kalt erwischt, es war auf den Ortsverbindungsstraßen nicht geräumt, so dass ich mich teilweise im Schritttempo nach WSF bewegte. Ganz schlimm war es Bereich des Märchenbrunnens in WSF, weder Radweg noch Gehweg waren umfangreich geräumt, Schneeglätte pur bis zur Saalebrücke. Nach kurzem technischem Fachsimpeln mit dem dortigen Zweiradmechaniker in der Leipziger Straße ging es wieder zurück. 
In Höhe des Runstedter Sees war erst einmal Schluss mit Radfahren. Es drehte sich kein Rad mehr. Der Schnee war jetzt so feucht, das er sich zwischen Reifen und Schutzblech gesetzt hatte, 
also langen Gegenstand gesucht und den Schnee entfernt. Nach insgesamt 15 WP- Punkten war ich dann wieder in Merseburg zurück. Diesmal war die Tour echt anstrengend, bedingt durch die schlechten Witterungsbedingungen. Trotzdem hat es Spaß gemacht, die Sonne lachte bei der Tour unentwegt und die _Eisbären I_ wurden im WP,wenn auch sicherlich nur für kurze zeit, überholt. Als nächstes ist das Team _IBC DIMB Racing Team Taunus_ dran.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
hatte heute nur 2,5 Std Zeit und habe deshalb eine kleine schnelle Runde, diesmal mit dem MTB, gedreht. Die Bremsbeläge hinten sind gestern gewechselt worden und da hat sich das förmlich angeboten, zumal noch Frost war. Aber nur dort wo die Sonne nicht hinkam, merkte ich bei einer Abkürzung über ein Feld, Oberfläche schon wieder angetaut und Reifen blähten sich auf vor Dreck. Macht alles noch nicht so ein richtigen Spaß. Am besten entweder den ganzen Tag knakiger Frost oder Plusgrade im zweistelligen Berich, damitdie Wege trocknen und man wieder in den Wald kann.
@Reinhard1, ie sieht denn der Saaleradweg Richtung Naumburg-Rudelsburg aus, liegt der Schnee von gestern noch da. Am Südufer des Südfeldsees ist noch etwas von der weißen Pracht vorhanden, da macht das Fahren auch nicht so richtig Spaß, durch Frost teilweise Eisglätte.


----------



## Reinhard1 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Udo
Den Saaleradweg Richtung Rudelsburg bin ich nicht gefahren.Der Radweg an der Umgehungsstraße zur Kaserne in Weißenfels war auch noch vereist.
Morgen den 14.02.09 geh ich mit dem Wanderverein wandern. Wir fahren mit den Zug nach Camburg, und wandern nach Bad Kösen. Wegen Sonntag ruf ich Dich morgen Abend an.
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2009)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Den Saaleradweg Richtung Rudelsburg bin ich nicht gefahren.Der Radweg an der Umgehungsstraße zur Kaserne in Weißenfels war auch noch vereist.
> Morgen den 14.02.09 geh ich mit dem Wanderverein wandern. Wir fahren mit den Zug nach Camburg, und wandern nach Bad Kösen. Wegen Sonntag ruf ich Dich morgen Abend an.
> Gruß Reinhard


O.K. Reinhard, dann viel Spaß beim Wandern und schau Dir mal den Radweg an. Wollte am Sonntag vielleicht mal Richtung Rudelsburg.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
heute war das Wetter so richtig gemütlich -2°C bei schönem eisigem Wind aus Nord bis Nordwest, gefühlte Temperatur mindestens -7°C. Also ideales MTB- Wetter, wie man es sich in dieser Jahreszeit und bei unserer schneearmen Gegend nur wünschen kann. Start war heute 12:30 Uhr Richtung Westen zur Halde Blösien am Rande es Geiseltalsees. Da ich schnell zur Alten Heerstraße wollte fuhr ich erst einmal über die alte Startbahn des ehemaligen Flugplatzes Merseburg bis zum Ende. Es war einfach herrlich dem melodischen singen der Reifen zu zuhören. Das habe ich in den letzten Tagen echt vermisst. Am Ende der Startbahn kurz über das Rapsfeld und schon war ich auf den Wirtschaftsweg Geusa- Bündorf. In Geusa überquerte ich die A38 um nach Blösien Nord zu kommen. In Höhe des Sportplatzes ist der Einstieg zur Halde Blösien. Auf den noch wenig vorhandenen Schnee sah ich sofort, dass seit geraumer Zeit niemand diesen Weg benutzt befahren hatte. 
So konnte ich im Restschnee frische Spuren hinterlassen. Es ging über die Halde, am Ende der Halde trifft  der Weg auf den im Bau befindlichen oberen Geiseltalseerundweg. Diesen folgte ich Richtung Westen bis zum Fuße der Halde Klobikau, wobei der eisige Wind sich alle Mühe gab meine Geschwindigkeit zu senken und auch noch versuchte meine zarte Gesichtshaut zu strapazieren, was ihm absolut nicht gelang. 
Das Wegestück zwischen Osthang Klobikauer Halde und obere Rundweg Abzweig Richtung Neumark, sind ca. 600 Meter, ist nur für MTB geeignet. Trekkingräder sollten dieses Stück meiden, völlig zerfahren und heute bei Frost mit dem MTB eine einzige Rüttelstrecke, wenn es taut nicht zu empfehlen. Ein einsamer Pudelmützenfahrer mit ordentlichem Straßenprofil auf seinem MTB kam mir entgegen, ich dachte bei mir ohne Helm hoffentlich geht das gut. Weiter ging es auf den Rundweg bis zum Weinberg. Ausschau nach den 3 freilaufenden Rindern gehalten und auch fündig geworden, sie haben sich vermehrt jetzt habe ich 6 Tiere gezählt. Vom Weinberg ging es zur Rampe an der Westseite der Klobikauer Halde, auch hier schon lange kein Bike mehr langgefahren. Kurz vor dem Downhill runter brach auch noch meine kleine feine Satteltasche ab. Das herunterfallen gerade noch so gehört, rein in den Rucksack und die Rampe runter. Das Ende der Rampe trifft hier auf den neuen Radweg, der hier aber auf einer Strecke von rund 10 Metern mit einem Bauzaun gesperrt ist, wegen Kanalarbeiten. Auf dem Rundweg ging es weiter bis kurz vor Stöbnitz, hier wieder alles zerfahren. Ich bin dann auf den unteren Rundweg ausgewichen, der am Geschiebepark endet. Vom Geschiebepark ging es dann am Westufer über die Brücke der Stöbnitz bis zur Marina/ Mücheln. Jetzt erst einmal eine heiße Schokolade und dann den Hang hoch zum Geiseleinlauf. Die Brücke ist noch nicht fertig, dafür fließt die Geisel jetzt in ihrem neuen fertiggestellten Bett in den See. 
Sie hat neben der Brücke sogar eine Durchfahrt, heute erste Geiseldurchfahrt 2009. Auf den Rundweg ging es dann bis Frankleben, der Auslauf der Geisel nimmt Gestalt an, die Brücke über den Auslauf ist ebenfalls noch nicht fertig gestellt. Weiter ging es dann über Frankleben-Blösien-Alte Heerstraße bis nach Merseburg zurück. Die Tour hat heute echt viel Spaß gemacht und das Wetter war für mich ideal, wenigstens kein Schlamm. So habe ich am Ende 13 Punkte für das Team eingefahren und die Brustgurtfahrer somit auf Platz 27 gepuscht, wenn auch sicherlich leider wieder nur für kurze Zeit.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
wer heute Lust hat bei diesem idealen MTB-Wetter eine Tour zu machen, sollte *heute um 13:30 Uhr am Großkaynaer See (Südfeldsee)* sein. Reinhard1 und ich machen eine nette kleine Runde über die Halden auf schönen Trails bis nach Mücheln/Marina, sowie den Müchelner Wald und zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo
heute war wieder ideales Bikerwetter. Ich traf mich heute um 13:30 Uhr am Großkaynaer See (auch Südfeldsee genannt) am Hafen mit Reinhard1 zu einer Haldentour. Ich zeigte ihm heute einige versteckte Trails, die es auch auf den Halden Vesta und Pfännerhall gibt. Als fuhren wir noch ein Stück am Nordufer des Südfeldsees entlang bis zum Parkplatz, dann die L181 nach Süden ca. 400 Meter. Hier ist die Auffahrt zur Halde Vesta. Da ging es erst einmal hoch bis auf die Hochfläche. Es lag noch etwas Schnee, so konnten wir noch auf den Wegen unsere Spuren hinterlassen. 
Von der Halde Vesta ging es auf kleinen Trails wieder bis fast zum Parkplatz zurück. Am Fuße der Halde geht ein kleiner Trail Richtung Westen bis kurz vor Braunsdorf. Es ging weiter durch Braunsdorf in nördlicher Richtung zum Einstieg Halde Pfännerhall. Die Halde hoch und kurz vor dem Bunker, etwas versteckt den Trail 
nach Westen entlang der Südkante der Halde bis zur Westseite. Ab hier auf einen etwas breiteren Weg bis zum Ende an der Nordseite und dann auf einen Trail runter an den westlichen Fuß der Pfännerhall. Jetzt ging es auf dem Radweg bis zur Marina/Mücheln, wo Reinhard1 erst einmal einen Glühwein spendierte.
Danke Reinhard hat lecker geschmeckt und war genau richtig, bei dem eisigen Wind der bis dato von vorn ins Gesicht blies. Anschließend ging es retour, wieder über die Pfännerhall bis zum Abzweig Runstedter See/ Südfeldsee. Hier wurde die Tour beendet. Es war wieder einmal eine TOP-Tour mit Reinhard1 bei für dieser Jahreszeit hervorragenden Wetterbedingungen. Also dann allen Bikern eine schöne Woche, bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Udo1 (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
heute stand alternative Sportart auf dem Programm, Kegeln mit den Sportsfreundinnen und Sportsfreunden vom Merseburger Radverein. Abgeholt wurde ich diesmal von Erich, einen äußerst sportlichen Biker von den Merseburgern. Kurz vor 09:00 Uhr stand er mit seinem Bike vor meiner Tür und was stellte mein MTB- Bikerherz freudig fest, er war mit einem nigel nagelneuen MTB aufgelaufen. ​Ich war erst einmal sprachlos. Aber es ist eben nie zu spät von den Straßenmaschinen auf MTB umzusteigen. Der MTB-Sport ist jedenfalls so faszinierend, das er vor keiner  Altersgruppe halt macht. Auch mit 70 ist es nie zu spät umzusteigen, um die Faszination der Bergräder kennen zu lernen. Nach der ersten kurzen Betrachtung des Bikes ging es sofort Richtung alternativer Sportart Großkayna. Die Nebenstraßen waren noch ziemlich glatt, langsam tasteten wir uns an eine etwas befahrene Straße vor, die zu mindestens bis Ortsausgang Merseburg schon, durch den Winterdienst, eisfrei gemacht wurde. Ab Ortsausgang Richtung Frankleben war die Straße noch ziemlich glatt. Am Radweg Runstedter See hieß es ebenfalls aufpassen. Schnee und Schneeglätte reduzierte unsere Geschwindigkeit auf diesem Abschnitt gewaltig. Angekommen auf der Kegelbahn Räder abgestellt, diesmal mit schönen Eiszapfen am Vorder und Hinterrad,hatte ich auch noch nicht gehabt. Die Rück tour war bedeutend angenehmer, bei Sonne und schönem Nordwind machte das Fahren auf den jetzt trockenen Wegen mehr Spaß, als auf der Hin tour. Insgesamt konnte ich heute für das Brustgurtfahrerteam 13 Punkte einfahren und damit unseren Platz 27 weiter festigen.

@Reinhard1
viel Spaß Morgen beim Langlauf und mindestens 11 Punkte einfahren. Das nächste Team, welches wir uns schnappen werden, ist das Team SSEC DD 09 Trainingsgruppe 
​


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
habe gerade eben mal schnell 12 Punkte für das Brustgurtfahrerteam auf meiner kleinen 60 km Hausrunde eingefahren. Von Merseburg ging es zum Nordufer des Südfeldsees, als ich über den dortigen Parkplatz fuhr krachte es einemal ganz mörderisch auf meiner Höhe von Süden aus. Ich bremste sofort und schaute mich erst einmal um, dann sah ich die Bescherung. 



Der Fahrer von dem PKW hatte seinen Wagen abegestellt ohne die Handbremse anzuziehen oder zumindestend einen Gang einzulegen. Da der Parkplatz leicht abfällt hat der Wind sein übriges getan und ihn in den Graben geschoben. Nun ja ich bin dann weiter auf dem Pilgerweg über Roßbach bis zum Luftschiff/ Pettstädt und dann über Markröhlitz, Uichteritz nach Weißenfels. Von dort weiter über Tagewerben und Reichharsdwerben zum Südfeldsee zurück und am Ostufer wieder bis zum Parkplatz, man ist ja von Natur aus neugierig. Ich wollte mal sehen ob der Wagen schon wieder raus ist, war er nicht. Opa und Oma standen etwas hilflos dabei. Das ist natürlich die Stunde für uns Biker, klare Ansage
1. Wo ist die Abschleppöse? Wie was, weiß ich nicht die Antwort. Unter dem Reserverad antwortete ich. Wie Reserverad, noch nie raus gehabt, Antwort von Opa. Nun ja Öse gefunden angeschraubt, die hilfsbereite Dame die mit ihrem Wagen daneben stand hat ebenfalls im Kofferraum gesucht und wurde auch fündig. Auto ans Seil und raus mit ihm. Außer ein paar kleine Dellen an der vorderen Schürze wird er wohl nichts haben. Aber jetzt wird mit Sicherheit beim Abstellen immer die Handbremse angezogen. 
So Morgen ist erst einmal eine kleine Bikerauszeit. Freitag, Sonntag und Montag soll es nach der Wettervorhersage regnen. Also wird es am Freitag wohl eine Regentour werden, dafür ist es am Sonnabend wenigstens trocken.
Ach ja @Reinhard1, Klasse Deine 14 Punkte von Heute haben gereicht um das Team SSEC DD 09 Trainingsgruppe zu überholen. Als nächstes sind die TaunusNextLevel_unleashed dran, es fehlen nur noch 9 Punkte.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
wer kommt Morgen Mittag mit zu einer kleinen Runde? 
Ziel ist Verhandlungssache

siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7632


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinhard1 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Udo1.
Ich bin 13.30 Uhr am Südfeldsee Hafen.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## GTdanni (20. Februar 2009)

Ich bin morgen Vormittag bei Eitel, da könnte ich ja 1330 auch am Hafen sein. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
da es heute so gegen 12:00 Uhr anfing mit leichten Schneeregen, der dann in Regen überging  und Reinhard1 kurz vor meinen Start abgesagt hat, wegen Starkregen in Weißenfels, habe ich mich aber trotzdem auf mein Bike geschwungen. Also beim Start schon mit Regenjacke und schon ging es die Rentnerrennbahn (Alte Heerstraße) entlang, über Geusa und Frankleben zum Treffpunkt Hafen/Südfeldsee, denn dort wollte GTdanni dazu stoßen. Noch eine kleine Ehrenrunde am Runstedter See gemacht und dann zum Treffpunkt. Ich hatte gerade am Parkplatz 2 Runden im Kreis gedreht, da erschien GTdanni mit seinem Crossbike. Das Wetter wurde auch nicht besser, also kurze Begrüßung, Beweisfoto für Reinhard1 geschossen, das wir wirklich bei diesem Wetter am Treffpunkt waren und schon ging es gemeinsam auf Tour. Es waren zwar leider nur ca. 200 Meter die wir gemeinsam gefahren sind, dann fuhr jeder an seinen heimatlichen Standort zurück. Ich machte noch eine kleine Ehrenrunde auf der Alten Heerstraße Richtung Klobikauer Halde, da der Regen aufgehört hatte. Immerhin wollte ich heute wenigstens noch 9 Punkte einfahren, was mir letzt endlich dann auch gelungen ist. So konnte wir unseren Platz 25, mit unseren heute eingefahrenen Punkten, festigen. Trotz Regen und leichten Schneeschauern hat es wieder einmal Spaß gemacht. Mal sehen wie Morgen das Wetter wird, dann geht es nach Weißenfels zum Rosenmontagsumzug am Sonntag.


----------



## GTdanni (21. Februar 2009)

So und hier nun das Beweisbild. War halt schade das wir Wetterbedingt so wenig Zeit hatten mal wieder zu labern. 
Da wäre eine längere Tour mal wieder schön. 

Ich hab leider nur 8Punkte geschafft da ich nach 2:10 zu Hause war und auch die fehlenden 5 Minuten nicht tricksen wollte. 

So und nun schönes Wochenende. 



 



Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (22. Februar 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> So und hier nun das Beweisbild. War halt schade das wir Wetterbedingt so wenig Zeit hatten mal wieder zu labern.
> Da wäre eine längere Tour mal wieder schön.
> Ich hab leider nur 8Punkte geschafft da ich nach 2:10 zu Hause war und auch die fehlenden 5 Minuten nicht tricksen wollte.
> So und nun schönes Wochenende.
> Cu Danni


Hallo GTdanni,
wird schon noch einmal inder nächsten Zeit mit einer längeren Tour, das Wetter soll ja ab Wochenmitte besser werden. Ich habe auch noch zwei Ehrenrunden auf der ehemaligen Merseburger Landebahn gemacht.
So und jetzt starte ich zu einer hoffentlich 12 Punkte Tour, das Wetter ist zwar trüb, aber noch trocken.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
nachdem es ja gestern eine Regentour war, wollte ich am heutigen Vormittag eigentlich eine 12 WP-Punktetour im trockenen machen. Start war 09:30 Uhr, es sollte diesmal eine Runde um die drei Seen  werden. Nach 2 km, am Beginn der Alten HeerstraÃe, fing es an zu nieseln. Der Regen verstÃ¤rkte sich noch in der 1 Stunde bis nach WÃ¼nsch. Ab WÃ¼nsch ging es einen Wirtschaftweg nach SÃ¼den entlang, Ã¼ber eine kleine BrÃ¼cke, die Ã¼ber die âSchwarzeicheâ fÃ¼hrte. Das kleine BÃ¤chlein âSchwarzeicheâ hatte eine gute WasserfÃ¼hrung und wird sich in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen zu einem reiÃenden Bach entwickeln. 
Der Wirtschaftsweg stÃ¶Ãt nach ca. 1 km auf die K2161, eine fÃ¼rchterliche NebenstraÃe, StoÃdÃ¤mpferprÃ¼fstrecke. Kurz vor der Ortschaft StÃ¶bnitz flieÃt das Wasser von den hÃ¶her gelegen Feldern munter auf die StraÃe und wird sie wohl bald unpassierbar machen, die StraÃe ist der tiefste Punkt und einen StraÃengraben gibt es nicht. 
Wenn es in der Nacht gefrieren sollte, heiÃt es aufpassen Glatteis auf ca. 100 Metern. In StÃ¶bnitz ging es dann zur neuen RadwegbrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die StÃ¶bnitz,. Auch dieses kleine BÃ¤chlein, das man sonst nicht sieht, mausert sich zu einem reiÃenden kleinen Bach und ergieÃt sich dann in den Geiseltalsee Ã¼ber den neuen Einlauf. 
Ab hier schnell einen Abstecher zur Marina, einen schÃ¶nen heiÃen Kaffee trinken. Danach weiter auf den oberen Rundweg bis zum Abzweig Halde PfÃ¤nnerhall in Braunsdorf und hier dann weiter auf den Radweg parallel zur L187 bis zum Abzweig GroÃkayna. Ab Abzweig bis zur BrÃ¼cke GroÃkayna ist der neue Radweg gut zu fahren. Nach der BrÃ¼cke rÃ¼ber zum GroÃkaynaer See und den See umrundet, sind genau 10 km eine Runde. Wieder zurÃ¼ck zur BrÃ¼cke GroÃkayna und noch eine Â¾ Runde um den Runstedter See bis nach Frankleben. Von Frankleben wieder Ã¼ber Reipisch und Geusa hoch zur Alten HeerstraÃe und dann zurÃ¼ck nach Merseburg. In HÃ¶he Ortseingang Merseburg kurz vor der GartengaststÃ¤tte âZur SÃ¼lzeâ traf ich noch den Markus. 
Er war gerade dabei eine kleine Ausfahrt in Richtung Klobikauer Halde durchzufÃ¼hren, sein Bike war noch sauber. Ob es nach der Tour, die er sich vorgenommen hatte, noch so aussieht wage ich zu bezweifeln. WÃ¤hrend wir uns kurz unterhielten fing es wieder an zu regnen. Es war aber nur ein Schauer von kurzer Dauer. Das Wetter hat gepasst, der Wind war in der ersten Stunde etwas heftig, BÃ¶en aus West. Die Wege, da asphaltiert und Beton, waren zwar Nass aber sauber und lieÃen sich gut fahren. Abseits der befestigten Wege ist zurzeit mit schmalen Reifen nach wenigen Metern Schluss mit lustig, kein vorankommen mehr. Man bleibt einfach im Schlamm stecken, mit der MTB Bereifung ist es etwas besser, man kommt ein paar Meter weiter. Trotzdem die Tour hat wieder SpaÃ gemacht und es gab nicht nur 12 Punkte, sonder 14 Punkte fÃ¼r das BRUSTGURTFAHRER Team. Morgen nehme ich mir eine Auszeit, um 11:11 Uhr beginnt der Rosenmontagsumzug in Merseburg und den darf ich auf keinen Fall verpassen.​


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
das Wetter heute war ja besser als gestern, so dass ich um 11:00 Uhr zu einer kleinen WP-Runde gestartet bin, immerhin waren es auch mal 84 km. Die Tour führte mich über den Südfeldsee nach Weißenfels zum Treffpunkt bei den dortigen Zweiradmechaniker Eitel Wittenbecher. Hier traf ich mich dann mit Reinhard1 und schon ging es ab auf den Saaleradweg rechtes Flußufer über Leißling bis zur Hennebrücke nach Naumburg. Am Pegel Grochlitz erst einmal ein kleiner Halt. Hier ist die Saale im Augenblick bei 3,30 m angelangt. Der ab hier weiterführende Radweg an der Saale ist nicht mehr passierbar.
Von der Hennebrücke ging es dann weiter nach Markröhlitz, im dortigen Tante Emma Laden schnell einen frisch gebrühten Kaffee getrunken und dann ist jeder weiter in die heimatlichen Gefilde gefahren. Ich bin dann über Pettstädt-Roßbach auf dem Pilgerweg bis Merseburg zurück und Reinhard1 über Uichteritz nach Weißenfels. Insgesamt waren es dann noch 16 Punkte für das Team geworden. Morgen soll es ja noch besser werden als heute, also dann werde ich Morgen mal eine ausgedehnte Eierholrunde drehen.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
heute war eine kurze schnelle Runde angesagt. Nun ja am Anfang war es nicht so schnell, es ging nach Westen und da ja bekanntlich der Wind zu 90% im Jahr aus dem Westen kommt war es heute echt anstrengend. Windböen bis 35 km/h, mir kam es vor als ob es eine Dauerböe war. In Frankleben an der neuen Kreuzung wird zur Zeit ein Schutzgeländer am Radweg gebaut.
Die Jungs die das machen kommen aus Pirna, ist ja auch der nächste Weg. Über den Südfeldsee ging es dann nach Weißenfels, brauchte diesmal 15 Minuten länger als sonst. Schnell einen Glühwein am Imbiss an der Marienkirche getrunken, schmeckt ekelhaft und ist nicht zu empfehlen. Na gut warm war er wenigstens und dann wieder zurück. Es waren aber immerhin noch 13 Punkte für das Brustgurtfahrerteam.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
als ich heute Morgen aus dem Fenster sah, lachte mein Bikerherz, die Sonne kam langsam zum Vorschein. Also so gegen 10:44 Uhr rauf auf das Rad und ab auf dem Pilgerweg bis zum Südfeldsee Großkayna. Der alte Bahndamm, der als Radweg und Pilgerweg ausgezeichnet ist, wurde gerade heute von der Gemeinde Braunsbedra verschnitten und gesäubert.
Hier an dieser Stelle musste man schon aufpassen, das die Dornen, von den Brombeersträuchen, einem nicht die Radbekleidung aufreissen.
Ich folgte den Pilgerweg über Roßbach bis zum Luftschiff/Pettstädt. Ab hier bog ich ab nach Markröhlitz und dann weiter nach Lobitzsch. Ich spielte heute mal Postbote für einen Radler aus Weißenfels. Die Tourinfo zu unserer diesjährigen Himmelfahrtstour überbracht. Von Lobitzsch ging es dann, jetzt schon bei sehr trüben Wetter, bis zum Wartehäuschen nach Uichteritz. Hier schnell die Regenjacke an, es fing an zu regnen. In Markwerben dann nach Norden zur B176. Diese dann bis zum Abzweig nach Tagewerben gefolgt und dann über Reichhardswerben und Südfeldsee zurück nach Merseburg. Waren dann wieder 12 Punkte für die Teamwertung. Langsam macht es aber keinen Spaß mehr, der Reifenverschleiß ist zur Zeit enorm. Ich kann das Singen der Mischbereifung, vorn Schwalbe und hinten Schaeffler drauf, schon nicht mehr hören. Es wird Zeit das man wieder in den Wald kann. Werde heute mal eine Tour für den Sonntag ausarbeiten, ich dachte so an Querfurt-Ziegelrodaer Forst. Werde es noch mitteilen ob am Sonntag eine Tour dort starten wird, auf jeden Fall bis Querfurt Anreise mit der Burgenlandbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
also am Sonntag den 01.03. geht es in den Ziegelrodaer Forst.

Start: 09:45 Beuna Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn mit Hopperticket bis Querfurt.
Ankunft Bahnhof Querfurt: 10:25 Uhr
Start am Bahnhof um 10:26 Uhr über den Querneradweg in den Ziegelrodaer Forst.

Anmeldung siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7966


----------



## GTdanni (27. Februar 2009)

Ich werde morgen (das letzte Mal) zu Eitel fahren und am Sonntag, wenn das Wetter so wird wie angesagt, versuch ich mal ob ich noch Rennrad fahren kann. 
Nächste Woche ist RTF in BTF da muss ich ja fit sein.  

Cu Danni / Der auf den Frühling wartet.


----------



## Kasebi (27. Februar 2009)

Ich auch. Ich meine fitt sein. Für RTF in BTF nächstes Wochenende. Wobei das noch nicht raus ist. Hab mir heute auf Arbeit das rechte Knie verdreht. Seit dem hab ich ganz schön Schmerzen im Meniskus. Hoffentlich nicht ernst. Sonst ist das Jahr wieder rum ehe es Angefangen hat. Dann kann ich mein Bike wegschmeißen, denn das wäre das dritte Bike Jahr in Folge das mit eine schlimmen Krankheit anfängt. Es ist zum kotzen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich auch. Ich meine fitt sein. Für RTF in BTF nächstes Wochenende. Wobei das noch nicht raus ist. Hab mir heute auf Arbeit das rechte Knie verdreht. Seit dem hab ich ganz schön Schmerzen im Meniskus. Hoffentlich nicht ernst. Sonst ist das Jahr wieder rum ehe es Angefangen hat. Dann kann ich mein Bike wegschmeißen, denn das wäre das dritte Bike Jahr in Folge das mit eine schlimmen Krankheit anfängt. Es ist zum kotzen.


Es wird schon werden kasebi und gute Besserung.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
am 03.03. findet wieder die Dienstagstour statt.

näheres und Anmeldung hier oder per Fon.http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5740


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
heute wurde mit den fittesten Radlern des Merseburger Radvereins, Erich und Harti, eine kleine knackige Regentour durchgeführt.
Beim Eintreffen auf der Rentnerrennbahn musste die Regenbekleidung aktiviert werden.
Da ich heute leider bis um 11:30 Uhr zurück sein musste, wurde durch die beiden die Tour so angepasst, das ich nach 2 Stunden Fahrzeit pünktlich am heimischen Herd zurück war. Die beiden haben dann noch so ungefähr1,5 Stunden rangehangen. Danke euch beiden, für die etwas feuchte Tour am heutigen Vormittag.
Ach ja Morgen sind wir drei und der Manfred, vom White-Rock-Team WSF, im Ziegelrodaer Forst unterwegs. Wer noch mit möchte, 09:45 Uhr am Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn in Beuna und 10:25 Uhr Bahnhof Querfurt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute endlich die erste Frühlingstour abseits der Asphaltwege. Start war um 09:10 Uhr in Merseburg, gemeinsam mit Harti und Erich ging es dann zum Treffpunkt nach Beuna, Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn. Manfred, vom White-Rock- Tourenteam aus WSF, fuhr schon Ehrenrunden. 
Die Burgenlandbahn war pünktlich und traf um 09:50 Uhr ein. Mit der Bahn ginge es dann bis Querfurt. Ab hier folgten wir der Querne durch die Stadt nach Westen.Wieder erwarten war der Querneradweg in einen guten fahrbaren Zustand. Schnell gelangten wir nach Lodersleben. Diesmal fuhren wir nicht den Querneweg weiter, sondern hielten uns südlich auf dem Höhenweg der parallel zur Querne verläuft. 500 Meter hinter der Höhe 246,4 bogen wir dann nach Norden in das Quernetal ab. War ein schöner Trail, der sich bis ins Quernetal gut fahren ließ. Im Tal am Querneweg angelangt, erst einmal Schlamm auf ca. 100 Metern, schieben war angesagt. Danach war der Weg wieder gut fahrbar. Die Strecke hoch zum Pfaffenberg war anfangs gut, wurde aber je höher wir kamen, immer rutschiger und aufgeweichter. Harti hatte da mit seinem Crossbike echte Probleme, was das Einsinken der Räder angeht.Auch wir mit unseren MTB hatten einige Schwierigkeiten, kamen aber noch durch. Wir folgten, den jetzt wieder breiteren Waldweg, auch Waldautobahn genannt, bis zur Zwillingseiche. Auf der Leipziger Straße ging es bis zur Kreuzung Höhe 276,4. Ab hier nach Norden am Sandtalsteich und der Schutzhütte vorbei bis zum ehemaligen Flugplatzrundweg. Hier folgten wir den Weg weiter nach Westen bis zur Kreuzung Höhe 285,6. Hier bogen wir nach Süden ab, am Holzplatz vorbei. Linker Hand die Kriegsbirken bis zum Abzweig nach Landgrafroda. Hier befindet sich der Einstieg in das Märzenbechertal. Wir fuhren dann in das Märzenbechertal bis zum Ende, teilweise waren hier noch einige wenige Eisabschnitte, die aber in den nächsten Tagen verschwunden sind. Die Märzenbecher wagen sich langsam und zögerlich durch das Laub.Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wird das Tal in ca. 14 Tagen weiß aussehen. Hier die erste größere Rastund dann wieder hoch bis zum Einstieg, Abzweig Wäldchen Kriegsbirken- Straße Ziegelroda. Wie folgten jetzt kurzzeitig der Straße bis zum Abzweig Forsthaus Hohelinde. Über die Hohelinde ging es dann auf die Avus bis zur Kreuzung Friedrichstraße. Hier folgten wir dann den Weg bis zur wasserwirtschaftlichen Einrichtung. Bogen dann in die Karlsstraße ab und fuhren weiter südlich bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Querfurt-Ziegelroda. Jetzt ging es etwas zügiger auf der Straße nach Osten bis Abzweig Leimbach. Vom Abzweig nach Norden bis Leimbach und dann auf dem Himmelsscheibenweg bis Querfurt zurück. In der dortigen Eisdiele noch schnell dem Körper einen Pott Kaffee und ein Stück sehr kalorienhaltiges Gebäck zugeführt.Pünktlich um 14.25 Uhr waren wir auf dem Bahnhof und konnten den Zug noch beim Einfahren zusehen. Mit der Burgenlandbahn ging es dann bis Beuna zurück, wo wir dann wieder nach Merseburg und Weißenfels zurück fuhren. Die Gesamtlänge der Tour betrug 41,5 km und die Summe der Steigungen betrug 381 Meter. Trotz der teilweisen matschigen Abschnitte hatten wir noch einen  Durchschnitt von 14,2 km/h. Die Sonne war heute richtig angenehm, sie meinte es echt gut mit uns. Die Kleidung war für den heutigen Tag, zu mindestens bei mir, etwas zu warm. Alles in allem waren die Wege in einem guten, für MTB fahrbaren, Zustand. Für Trekkingräder geht es auf manchen Abschnitten gerade noch. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht, endlich nach langer Zeit wieder einmal, abseits der Straßen zu fahren. Meinen Mitfahrern ein Dankeschön das sie mir unbeirrt und ohne zu murren gefolgt sind. Euch allen eine schöne Bikerwoche.


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2009)

Hallo,
und hier http://de.sevenload.com/videos/oYLa1OI-Ziegelrodaer-Forst-1 das Video von der gestrigen Ziegelrodaer Forst Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute war wieder einmal eine etwas längere Dienstagstour mit zwei Bikern aus Weißenfels angesagt.Es trafen sich um 10:00 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in WSF, Reinhard1 vom White-Rock-Tourenteam, Jürgen Sympathisant vom White-Rock-Tourenteam und der Tourguide der heutigen Tour Udo1.Punkt 10:00 Uhr war also Start und es ging sogleich auf dem Saaleradweg, am rechten Saaleufer, bis zum Blütengrund bei Naumburg. Hier lagen die kleinen, über 100 Jahre alten Fahrgastschiffe, auf dem trockenen zur Überholung. 
Vom Nüssenberg hat man einen herrlichen Rundblick von Müncheroda-Freyburg- Unstuttal bei Weischütz- Laucha- bis zum Flugplatz Laucha. Vom Nüssenberg ging es dann über Gleina bis nach Baumersroda. Hier ist der Wasserturm in Stil eines mittelalterlichen Turmes in der Gestalt eines Bergfrieds  und das Rittergut mit Schloss zu bewundern.Das Schloss wurde 1704 bis 1709 erbaut, bis 1945 lebte hier die Familie von Helldorf. Der Wasserturm wurde 1912 durch die Familie von Helldorf errichtet. Von hier ging es über Mücheln, durch die Geiselzum Geiseltalsee und auf dem Radweg zum Runstedter und Südfeldsee. Ab hier dann die Teilnehmer der Tour wieder nach Merseburg und Weißenfels zurück. Das Wetter war heute echtes Kaiserwetter für diese Jahreszeit einfach Spitze. Die Wege waren trocken und sehr gut fahrbar. Am Schluss hatte ich 111 km abgespult und 6 Stunden reine Fahrzeit gehabt.


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2009)

Hallo,
bei diesem herrlichen Bikerwetter am heutigen Vormittag war das Ziel die Domholzschänke südlich Modelwitz/Leipzig an der Neuen Lupe gelegen. Start war um 08:30 Uhr in Merseburg. Mit dabei waren, neben den Tourguide Udo1, Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein. 
Es ging den Gerichtsrain runter bis zum Saaleradweg, den wir dann bis nach Schkopau/Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale folgten. Ab hier bogen wir nach Osten ab bis Ortseingang Kollenbey. Ab hier fuhren wir auf dem Damm der Steinlache weiter bis zum Auenwald vor Burgliebenau. Die Steinlache ist gewaltig breit geworden, *siehe Video*. Weiter ging es durch den Auenwald bis nach Burgliebenau zur dortigen Gaststätte Zur grünen Aue. Für alle die dort im Monat März Rast machen möchten sei gesagt bis Ende März wegen Bauarbeiten geschlossen. Nördlich Burgliebenau überquerten wir die Weiße Elster 
und fuhren dann auf dem Elsterdamm bis zur Brück A9. Hinter der A9 ging es weiter durch den Auenwald auf der Maßlauer Linie, Stern und Gärtchenlinie, sowie Grundorfer Linie bis zur Brücke über die Neue Lupe, ca. 700 Meter östlich der Domholzschänke. An der Domholzschänke erst einmal eine kleine Rast auf ein Gose mit Waldmeister, Himbeere und Kümmel. 
Nach der köstlichen Stärkung war die Rücktour angesagt. Es ging am ehemaligen Schwedenteich und den Hungerwiesen entlang bis nach Kleinliebenau. Weiter unter der A9 über Horburg-Maßlau, Horburg, Dölkau bis nach Zweimen. Ortsausgang  Zweimen weiter nach Norden in die Aue. Der Weg ab hier sehr zerfahren. Wir folgten den Weg weiter am Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer See entlang bis nach Luppenau. Von Luppenau ging es weiter über Lössen und Meuschau bis nach Merseburg zum Schloss hoch. Von hier oben hat man einen kolossalen Überblick über die Saale und das Saalewehr mit seinem zurzeit hohen Wasserstand, *siehe Rundblickvideo*. Immerhin waren auf dem Rundkurs gute 52 km zusammengekommen. Das Wetter war hervorragend, Sonne pur und leichter Wind aus Südost, der unsere Fahrt fast gar nicht beeinträchtigte.


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2009)

@reinhard1,
habe heute mal eine kleine schnelle MTB-WP-Runde gedreht
( 15 Punkte). Von Merseburg über Goseck nach Weißenfels und zurück. Dabei stellte ich fest, dass Dein MTB noch nicht fertig ist, das Kettenblatt ist aber heute eingetroffen, wäre also Morgen fertig. Aber nur wenn Du neben Eitel stehst, beim Einbau. Werde die *BRUSTGURTFAHRER Teamtour* dann für Sonntag, den 15.03. ins LMB stellen. Ich hoffe das der vorgesehene Tourguide kasebi dann wieder Gesund ist. Ansonsten kannst Du Dich auf die bewährte Führung durch mich verlassen.


----------



## Kasebi (5. März 2009)

Ich will ja unbedingt mit. Ich muß ganz einfach. Irgentwie wirds schon gehen. Unter meinen Entzugserscheinungen haben bloß andere zu leiden. Biken als Droge. Super.
Außerdem überlasse ich Dir, Udo1, in meinem Revier nicht die Führung. Denn da bin ich 
"Eifersüchtig". 
Nachtrag: Außerdem hab ich mein Ziel von mindestens 500 WP-Punkten noch nicht aufgegeben.


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich will ja unbedingt mit. Ich muß ganz einfach. Irgentwie wirds schon gehen. Unter meinen Entzugserscheinungen haben bloß andere zu leiden. Biken als Droge. Super.
> Außerdem überlasse ich Dir, Udo1, in meinem Revier nicht die Führung. Denn da bin ich "Eifersüchtig"


Jawohl, recht hast Du kasebi. Ich freue mich schon, werde versuchen noch einen oder auch einige Gastfahrer mitzubringen.


----------



## Udo1 (7. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Themas,
heute war das Wetter ja nicht so vielversprechend für unsere Tour zum Angrillen zur Marina/Mücheln. Trotzdem trafen sich zur Tour der Tourguide Udo1, Harti vom Merseburger Radverein aus Merseburg und Reinhard1 vom White-Rock-Tourenteam aus Weißenfels. Harti holte mich pünktlich, wie immer, ab und zu zweit ging es auf dem kürzesten Weg zum Südfeldsee nach Großkayna. Hier erwartete uns schon Reinhard1. Zu dritt ging es dann auf dem Radweg Richtung Braunsbedra/Pfännerhall, um uns dann auf einen verschlammten Weg 
zum Geiseltalseerundweg durchzuschlagen.  Auf dem Radweg ging es dann weiter bis nach Krumpa, wo wir uns dann auf dem oberen Radweg weiter bewegten, der untere ist noch voll gesperrt. In der Marina angekommen wurde erst einmal der Glühwein verkostet, 
schmeckte wie immer gut. Da wir so gegen 13:45 Uhr eintrafen war noch nicht viel los. Die Röster lagen auf dem Grill und das Spanferkel drehte sich langsam über dem Holzfeuer. 
Ein DJ legte Scheiben auf, in einer für die fast zu 100% anwesenden älteren Herrschaften unverständlichen Sprache. Da übernahmen wir dann erst einmal das Mischpult und legten Scheiben in der gängigen Umgangssprache auf. 
Jetzt kam Stimmung auf. Nach zwei Glühwein und einigen Rostbratwürsten machten wir uns wieder auf den Weg, wohlgemerkt es regnete immer noch nicht, die Wolken wurden aber zusehends dunkler. Es ging dann weiter nach Mücheln, durch die Geisel 
und dann hoch zur Ausfallstraße nach Banderoda. In Banderoda hieß es dann erst einmal Regenjacke raus und schnell übergezogen, es fing jetzt mit regnen an. Über Gröst und Roßbach ging es dann auf dem Pilgerweg Richtung Südfeldsee. Da ja noch Winterpokal ist und jede Minute zählt entschlossen wir uns Reuinhard1 noch bis zum Südufer zu begleiten. Unterwegs sahen wir dann schon den ersten Nachwuchs bei den Wildpferden. 
Reinhard1 verabschiedetet sich dann von uns am Südufer und fuhr nach Weißenfels zurück, wie fuhren am Ostufer entlang bis zum Runstedter See und fuhren Richtung Autobahnüberführung. Mitten auf der Überführung und jetzt bei strömenden Regen musste kommen was kommen musste, Platter bei mir hinten. Also auf der Brücke schnell einen Schlauchwechsel durchgeführt, CO²-Patrone geopfert und weiter ging es jetzt natürlich wieder ohne Regen, Panne war ja behoben, nach Merseburg zur Tanke das Rad waschen. Hat es auch nötig gehabt. Trotzdem die Tour war auch bei solch einem Wetter wie heute recht amüsant gewesen, was natürlich auch zum Großteil an den netten Mitfahrern gelegen hat. Immerhin waren es dann noch 16 Punkte geworden. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter in der kommenden Woche etwas besser, sonst weis ich gar nicht so richtig wie ich die vielen Touren unter einen Hut bringen soll.


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2009)

Hallo,
da ja am heutigen Vormittag keiner eine Tour angeboten hat, werde ich mich jetzt allein aufs Bike schwingen und für meinen Enkel, der Saurierfan ist, Dinosaueriernudeln holen. Nun ja das werden so ca. 12-14 Punkte werden.


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ja am heutigen Vormittag keiner eine Tour angeboten hat, werde ich mich jetzt allein aufs Bike schwingen und für meinen Enkel, der Saurierfan ist, Dinosaueriernudeln holen. Nun ja das werden so ca. 12-14 Punkte werden.


Dinosauriernudeln bekommen, Sturmböen von vorn auf 75% der Strecke. 13 Punkte eingefahren, also ein rundum erfolgreicher Bikertag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2009)

Hallo,
Wetter sieht noch gut aus, werde mich jetzt auf Tour begeben, Team Beinhart II






 ist wieder in Schlagweite, nur 4 Punkte vor den BRUSTGURTFAHRERN.


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2009)

Hallo,
von der Tour zurück, Team Beinhart II





  hinter uns gelassen. War recht interessant heute. Die Anfahrt zum Kegelturnier erwies sich anfangs als sehr schlammig. Die großen landwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeuge hatten in den letzten Tagen den heranwachsenden Raps bearbeitet, was man an den riesigen Schalmmbergen auf den Wegen sah. Die Räder sahen auch dementsprechend aus. Meine Mannschaft, um den Teamführer Harti, hat heute mal den ersten Platz belegt, gemeinsam mit einer weiteren Mannschaft.
Der Organisator des heutigen Turniers, Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein, hatte wieder alles super organisiert.
Als wir nach Ende auf unsere Räder aufsitzen wollten, stellte unser Mannschaftsmitglied Erich erst einmal fest, das die Luft im Vorderrad bedenklich weniger geworden ist.
Nun ja, es musste noch einmal unterwegs nachgepumpt werden.
Im Formationsflug ging es dann mit geballter Kraft wieder zurück nach Merseburg.
Unterwegs merkte ich, das sich meine Kette langsam verabschieden wollte. Schnell noch zum waschen und dann nochmal richtig die Kette eingeölt. Dabei festgestellt, dass mindestens 8-10 Röllchen fehlen. Schnell zum Fahradhändler, Kette Fehlanzeige. Rohloffketten schon seit Oktober nicht mehr geliefert bekommen. Hoffentlich hält sie die kommende BRUSTGURTFAHRER Teamtour am 15.03. noch durch, ich hoffe mal ja.


----------



## Udo1 (11. März 2009)

Hallo,
Sonne scheint, werde mich jetzt am Vormittag mal in die Spur begeben um eine Rohloffkette aufzutreiben. Wer aus der Gegend Merseburg Lust zu einer kleinen Nachmittagstour hat, um 13:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Großkayna Parkplatz am Hafen. Reinhard1 aus WSF ist ebenfalls mit dabei.


----------



## Udo1 (11. März 2009)

Hallo,
Sonne scheint, werde mich jetzt am Vormittag mal in die Spur begeben um eine Rohloffkette aufzutreiben. Wer aus der Gegend Merseburg Lust zu einer kleinen Nachmittagstour hat, um 13:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Großkayna Parkplatz am Hafen. Reinhard1 aus WSF ist ebenfalls mit dabei.
Nun Ja Kette und 40 ziger Kettenblatt Fehlanzeige. Also versuchte ich einen kleinen Abstecher in die "Saale-Weiße Elster Aue" bei Ammendorf zu machen. In Höhe der Brücke B91, die über die Weiße Elster führt wollte ich Einsteigen. Auf der Anfahrt schwante mir schon nichts gutes, als ich die Breite der Steinlache sah.
Also nichts wie zum Einstieg in die Aue, rum um die Kurve und schon Gefahrenbremsung, kurz vor dem Eintauchen zum stehen gekommen.
Geradeaus führt der Weg entlang, leider kein Durchkommen mehr. Also Tour geändert und zum Treffpunkt mit Reinhard1 am Südfeldsee gefahren. Pünktlich um 13:00 Uhr erschien er am Treffpunkt und schon ging es Richtung Mücheln auf dem Geiseltalseerundweg. Der untere und obere Radweg ist immer noch nur bis zum Geiselbett befahrbar, dann heißt es wieder umkehren und die ausgeschilderte Umleitung zur Marina benutzen. Der Kiosk an der Marina ist zur Zeit wegen Umbau geschlossen, also kein heißer Kaffee zum aufwärmen. So ging es dann anschließend wieder zurück zum Südfeldsee. Noch eine kleine Runde um den See gedreht und dabei noch einen White-Rock-Tourenteamfahrer, den Walther aus Weißenfels, getroffen. Er begleitete heute eine attraktive Bikerin bei ihrer ersten Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr.
Danach ging es weiter Richtung Merseburg. Der Himmel vor mir verdunkelte sich zu sehendst. Es fing dann auch noch an zu Hageln, mit Mühe konnte ich mich in die überdachte Haltestelle der Burgenlandbahn in Beuna retten. Nach Abzug der Wolke ging es auf kürzesten Weg nach Merseburg zum Mechaniker, dort schnell das Kettenblatt gedreht. Muss noch mindestens 200 km halten, die Kette sprang vorn schon über die Zähne. Kurze Probefahrt und schon kann der Sonntag kommen, Teamausfahrt der Brustgurtfahrer. Ich hoffe ja das die Ersatzteile bis nächste Woche eingetroffen sind. Immerhin heute wieder mal 18 Punkte für das Team eingefahren.


----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2009)

Hallo,
war heute mal im Auftrag meines 3 jährigen Enkels unterwegs. Auftrag lautete, bitte Schweinchenschokoladenriegel beschaffen mit Kaugummigeschmack. Nun ja man hat ja lange genug Uniform grtragen, von daher ist man es ja gewohnt, das Führen mit Auftrag. Also nichts wie los mit dem Bike nach Weißenfels zum Werksverkauf von Agenda. Erst einmal selbst bis zum Abwinken verkostet und dann die erwähnten Riegel gekauft. Zurück wurde der Himmel zusehendst dunkler und es kam wieder wie es kommen musste Regenjacke raus und angezogen. Die letzten Kilometer wieder, wie schon in den vergangenen Tagen bei meinen Touren, im Regen nach Hause. Also langsam macht es wahrlich keinen Spaß mehr, wird Zeit das es Frühling wird. Trotzdem 10 Punkte für die BRUSTGURTFAHRER eingefahren. Morgen geht es in das Märzenbechertal. Abfahrt 10:45 Uhr BEUNA mit der Burgenlandbahn nach Querfurt. Wer also mit möchte, sollte um 10:45 Uhr am Haltepunkt Beuna sein, oder um 11:25 Uhr am Bahnhof Querfurt.


----------



## Udo1 (13. März 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... Morgen geht es in das Märzenbechertal. Abfahrt 10:45 Uhr BEUNA mit der Burgenlandbahn nach Querfurt. Wer also mit möchte, sollte um 10:45 Uhr am Haltepunkt Beuna sein, oder um 11:25 Uhr am Bahnhof Querfurt.


Hat heute leider nicht geklappt, die Tour wurde auf Morgen verschoben. Wer also mit möchte, 09:45 Uhr am Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn in Beuna, oder 10:25 Uhr am Bahnhof Querfurt.
Strecke: Bahnhof Querfurt- Himmelsscheibenweg bis Herrmannseck und dann durch den nördlichen Ziegelrodaer Forst- Hohelinde- Naulandsweg- Märzenbechertal- Beerberg- Kriegsbirken- Peterskopf- Petersgrund (Querne) Lautersburgteiche- Pfaffenberg- Roter Born- Lodersleben- Querfurt.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6867


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2009)

Hallo,
werde mich jetzt aufmachen zur Tour in und durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst.
Es sind zur Zeit 8°C und Sonne pur, also heute das erste mal in diesem Jahr kurz.


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Themas,
heute fand die Ziegelrodaer Forst Märzenbechertaltour, wie angekündigt, statt. Mit dabei waren ab Beuna Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn, Reinhard1 aus WSF und der Tourguide Udo1.
Auf der Fahrt nach Querfurt, erhielt ich noch einen Anruf von einem Mitfahrer, der in Querfurt am Bahnhof auf uns wartete. Als wir in den Bahnhof einliefen, sahen wir einen sich warmfahrenden Biker. Noch voll im Saft stehend, unser erster Gedanke, da haben wir Rentner heute äußerst schlechte Karten. Wie sich dann herausstellte war es Ohmtroll der uns erwartete. Nach dem die Satteliten gefunden waren ging es dann in einem moderaten Tempo durch Querfurt unterhalb der Burganlage auf den Himmelsscheibenweg. 
Wir folgten diesen Weg bis zum Herrmannseck Wildgehege. Hier eine kurze Entkleidungspause für Reinhard1.
Bis hierhin war der Weg gut fahrbar. Es ging dann noch so ca.600 Meter Richtung Westen. Am  90° Abzweig, wo der Himmelsscheibenweg nach Süden abbiegt, sind wir nach Norden abgebogen und haben dort die L172 überquert. Der Weg war jetzt etwas zerfahren und schlammig, aber an den Rändern noch fahrbar. Nach ca. 1600 Meter stießen wir auf die Kreuzung Mühlweg  Friedrichstraße. Wir folgten der Friedrichstraße nach Nordwesten bis zum Abzweig Avus, die wir bis zum Forsthaus Hohelinde folgten.  Wir überquerten die K2273 und fuhren weiter in westlicher Richtung bis zum Waldrand, hier ein kurzer Boxenstopp zum Befestigen des Sattels eingelegt. 
Ab jetzt ging es auf der Waldautobahn weiter immer Richtung Westen. Über einen Serpentinenweg und ein Feld gelangten wir zum Ausgang des Märzenbechertals. Wir wandten uns jetzt nach Norden südlich des Kahlen Berges ging es auf den Märzenbecherweg-Querneweg wieder durch ein Tal hoch nach Westen bis in die Ortschaft Landgrafroda. 
Hat sich sehr angenehm gefahren, was demnächst im Video zu sehen sein wird. Am Ausgang des Märzenbechertals angekommen ging es jetzt durch das Märzenbechertal Richtung Norden zu den Kriegsbirken. Das ganze Tal war in  weiß getaucht, die Wanderer hielten sich in den Grenzen und traten immer höflich zur Seite, wenn wir uns bemerkbar machten. 
Jetzt kam langsam die Sonne durch die Wolken und es machte gleich doppelt soviel Spaß auf den matschigen Weg durch die Kriegsbirken bis zur Friedrichstraße zu fahren. Nach Eintreffen auf der Friedrichstraße folgten wir dieser bis zur Querne. Jetzt folgten wir den Lauf der Querne, die sich sehr Kurvenreich durch das Tal schlängelte bis zu den Lautersburg Teichen. Hier ging es auf einen kleinen Wurzeltrail am Ufer der Teiche entlang um dann wieder den Lauf der Querne bis nach Lodersleben zu folgen. Weiter am Schloss Lodersleben vorbei und durch den Schlosspark bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang Lodersleben. Jetzt fuhren wir auf den Quernewanderweg bis nach Querfurt zurück um die Zeit bis zur Abfahrt des Zuges noch schnell für ein Stück Kuchen und einen Pott Kaffe im dortigen Eiskaffee an der Querne zu nutzen. Kuchen und Kaffee hatten wir uns redlich verdient. Der Zug traf pünktlich um 14:25 Uhr ein, wir verabschiedeten uns von unsren jungen Begleiter Ohmtroll, der immer schön auf die Rentner gewartet hatte, dafür  Danke Ohmtroll. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht mit euch beiden zu fahren. Dir ein schönes Wochenende, Reinhard1 und haben ja Morgen noch eine ordentliche Tour in kasebi sein Bike revier vor, quer durch den Zeitzer Forst wird es gehen.Das Wetter bei der heutigen Tour war sehr bikerfreundlich, angenehm warm, Windstill mit teilweise Sonne.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. März 2009)

Erstmal vielen Dank an Udo für die Streckenwahl und prima Führung 
Und Dank an Reinhard für die freundliche Begleitung! 
Den Ziegelrodaer Forst wollte ich schon immer mal besuchen und gerade das Märzenbechertal. Ist jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt, um dieses Naturschauspiel zu betrachten! In den nächsten Wochen wird der Frühling sicher auch viele Wanderer in die Gegend locken. Am besten haben mir die beiden Trails parallel zum M-Tal und das Quernetal gefallen. Vielleicht gibts ja in der Ecke noch mehr zu erkunden?

Das Wetter habt Ihr auch gut ausgesucht. Es war echt angenehm zu fahren. Da kam richtiges Frühlings-Mountainbike-Feeling auf! 
Für Eure Tour am heutigen Sonntag hätte ich Euch das gleiche Wetter gewünscht, aber leider ist es ja sehr nass geworden...
Jedenfalls würde ich bei Gelegenheit gern mal wieder vorbeischauen, wenn Ihr nichts dagegenhabt.  
So eine schöne lockere Tour ist was Feines ... gern auch ein paar Stunden länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank an Udo für die Streckenwahl und prima Führung
> Und Dank an Reinhard für die freundliche Begleitung!
> Den Ziegelrodaer Forst wollte ich schon immer mal besuchen und gerade das Märzenbechertal. Ist jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt, um dieses Naturschauspiel zu betrachten! In den nächsten Wochen wird der Frühling sicher auch viele Wanderer in die Gegend locken. Am besten haben mir die beiden Trails parallel zum M-Tal und das Quernetal gefallen. Vielleicht gibts ja in der Ecke noch mehr zu erkunden?
> 
> ...


Schön das es Dir gefallen hat. Das nächste mal wird es sicher etwas wärmer sein und auch noch ein wenig länger mit neuen Wegen, versprochen. Bis zur nächsten Tour. Ach ja die heutige Tour war vom feinsten, Tourbericht kommjt gleich.


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute ging es zur Brustgurtfahrer Teamtour nach Crossen a.d. Elster. Das Wetter in Merseburg war heute, um 07:00 Uhr noch bewölkt und ohne Regen. Also nichts wie los zum Bahnhof, Hopperticket gezogen und ab zum ersten Treffpunkt nach Weißenfels, wo schon Reinhard1 und Manfred vom White Rock Tourenteam warteten. Der Zug Richtung Zeitz setze sich pünktlich um 08:12 Uhr in Bewegung. In Zeitz angekommen wurde die Wolken, die aus Richtung Thüringen heranzogen immer dunkler, aber immer noch kein Regen. Um 09:04 traf dann der Zug nach Crossen a.d.E. ein. Wir hatten kaum Haynsburg passiert, fing es auch schon zu regnen an. Am Haltepunkt erwartete uns, in voller Regenbekleidung verpackt, der Tourguide der heutigen Tour kasebi. Schnell in das Wartehäuschen und die Regenjacke an, den Rucksacküberzug rausgeholt und übergezogen. 
Der Regen wurde immer stärker, war schon fast ein kleiner Wolkenbruch. Also wurde beratschlagt was wir nun machen wollten. Wir einigten uns auf den Tourabbruch, bei den Regen wären wir nach einigen 100 Metern nass wie frischgewaschene Pudel gewesen. Kasebi fuhr im Regen nach wieder Hause, wir warteten ca. 15 Minuten auf die Bahn, die uns wieder nach Zeitz bringen sollte. In Zeitz angekommen mussten wir feststellen, dass der Anschlusszug nach Weißenfels erst um 11:13 Uhr fährt und wir somit einen längeren Aufenthalt am Ort des Grauens haben. Mit Ort des Grauens ist der Bahnhof Zeitz gemeint, alle WC geschlossen, Bahnsteigaufgänge mit Eisenstangen gesperrt Dreck und Unrat in allen Ecken und das Wasser lief durch alle Ritzen in das Gebäude, schlimmer noch als in Weißenfels und Merseburg. Wir entschlossen uns dann dem Schloss Moritzburg einen Besuch abzustatten.Nach der äußerlichen Inaugenscheinnahme fuhren wir noch in die Innenstadt und suchten einen Bäcker. Die Fahrt ging an verwegenen Straßen entlang, wo man nicht genau wusste kommen wir noch bis zur Innenstadt oder werden wir vorher von den Ruinen erschlagen. Auf jeden Fall wurde ein Bäcker gefunden, der auch noch Kaffee im Angebot hatte. 
Nach dem wir uns gestärkt hatten wollten wir wieder zum Bahnhof rollen, aber zuerst hieß es einmal Schlauchwechsel an meinen Hinterrad durchführen. Muss mir einen Durchschlag auf den schönen Zeitzer Straßen geholt haben. Nach dem Wechsel runter zum Bahnhof und welch eine Überraschung auf dem Bahnsteig 8, der Burgenlandbahn, wurden wir mit einen Ständchen, gespielt von Waldhornbläsern, empfangen. Das ließ unsere Bikerherzen höher schlagen und den Regen fast vergessen. Auf alle Fälle war es ein schöner Ausflug mit den Nahverkehrsmitteln im Burgenlandkreis und Thüringen, wobei man wieder das Bedienen der Fahrkartenautomaten über konnte. Es ist immer erstaunlich nach welchem Prinzip ein Geldschein in den Automaten gezogen wird oder eben nicht gezogen wird. Die Tour war also, was den Spaßfaktor angeht gar nicht so schlecht und kasebi sie wird auf jeden Fall bei trockenem Wetter wiederholt.


----------



## Kasebi (15. März 2009)

Der Einschätzung von Zeitz ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## _torsten_ (15. März 2009)

Ich hatte am Samstag schon ernsthaft überlegt und die günstigste Strecke von EF nach Crossen herausgesucht. Aber verschiedene objektive und subjektive Gründe haben mich dann davon abgehalten. Aber vllt klappt es ja bei euerm nächsten Anlauf - auch wenn dann sicherlich kein Winterpokal mehr ist. 

Herzliche Grüße aus Erfurt.


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Samstag schon ernsthaft überlegt und die günstigste Strecke von EF nach Crossen herausgesucht. Aber verschiedene objektive und subjektive Gründe haben mich dann davon abgehalten. Aber vllt klappt es ja bei euerm nächsten Anlauf - auch wenn dann sicherlich kein Winterpokal mehr ist.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße aus Erfurt.


Bist herzlichst Willkommen Torsten


----------



## GTdanni (15. März 2009)

Da bin ich aber froh gleich abgesagt zu haben. 
Das Wetter war ja heute nun wirklich nicht sehr freundlich. 

Will hoffen das der Frühling bald kommt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (16. März 2009)

Hallo Torsten
Hatte es eigentlich einen besonderen Grund warum du mit uns fahren wolltest. Mit Erfurt und Umgebung, Staigerwald etc, können wr hier doch nicht kongkurrieren. Trotzdem freue ich mich auf jeden dem ich mein Heimatrevier zeigen kann.
MfG Axel


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute Morgen traute ich meinen Augen kaum, Regen satt und ich wollte zum Mechaniker nach Weißenfels, kompletter neuer Antrieb. Kettenblatt, Ritzel, Kette, Röllchen und Ölwechsel im Getriebe, na ja nach runde 12.000 km muss schon mal wieder was neues rein. Der Frühling kann jetzt kommen.
@Ohmtroll; @Reinhard1,
nachfolgend das versprochene Video von unserer Ziegelrodaer Forst Tour am 14.03.

und hier das Video nochmal als alternativer Download  Qualität ist etwas besser.


----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute die erste Tour mit rundgeerneuertem Antrieb. In Giekau ist diese Woche noch Schnitzelwoche, ca. 15 Schnitzelgerichte für 5,90. Das wollten wir uns nicht entgehen lassen und haben eine Tour zum Landgasthof nach Giekau durchgeführt. Wir das waren der Tourguide Udo1, sowie Reinhard1 und Jürgen aus Weißenfels. Da ich ja eigentlich ein von der Haustür Losfahrer bin startete ich auch schon um 08:40 Uhr Richtung Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Weißenfels Marktplatz/Brunnen. 
Pünktlich 10:00 Uhr starteten wir und fuhren am Greißlaubach bis nach Untergreißlau. Ab hier folgten wir ein Stück auf der Alten Salzstraße bis zum Abzweig nach Prittitz. Das leichte tröpfeln hatte aufgehört, die Regensachen konnten im Rucksack bleiben. Weiter ging es über den Salzhügel und den Bahnhof Prittitz nach Prittitz.  Am westlichen Ortsausgang von Prittitz geht ein Feldweg nach Süden auf Gröbitz zu, den folgten wir bis zum Ortseingang. Hier wandten wir uns sofort nach Westen und fuhren auf der nördlichen Höhe des Nautschketal weiter nach Westen. Nach ca. 900 Meter geht ein Downhill in das Nautschketal runter und anschließend gleich wieder hoch auf die Höhe. 
Runter war vortrefflich, aber man musste doch durch die Nässe der vergangenen Tage sehr Vorsichtig fahren. Bei unserer Abfahrt querten auch noch Rehe den Weg, es gab aber kein Wildbrett sie waren schneller als wir. Hoch war nicht so prickelnd, am Anfang noch fahrbar, dann drehten die Reifen durch, die landwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeuge haben auch dazu beigetragen das wir nicht hochfahren konnten. 
Oben angekommen ging es wieder auf einen schönen glitschigen Trail runter in die Ortschaft Pohlitz, von dort weiter nach Giekau zum Schnitzelessen. Nach der Stärkung ging es weiter nach Süden auf Feldwegen, diesmal nicht so schlammig, bis nach Rathewitz. Hier mussten wir an zwei Stellen vor dem Schlamm kapitulierenund so entschlossen wir uns auf der Straße bis nach Mertendorf zu fahren. Ab Mertendorf folgten wir dann den Mühlenwanderweg entlang der Wethau bis Wethau. Nach Überquerung der B87 ging es in das Kroppental auf dem Mühlenwanderweg weiter. In Höhe des Panischhauses ging es dann durch ein langgezogenes Tal Richtung Nordosten hoch in das Waldstück Kirchholz. Von hier auf einen herrlichen Downhill runter nach Schönburg.
Von Schönburg dann weiter bis nach Leißling und auf den Saaleradweg bis nach Weißenfels zurück. In WSF fuhr ich dann mit Reinhard1 noch nach Nord zur Jet-Tanke Rad waschen. Kann nur jeden empfehlen dort auf keinen Fall sein Bike zu waschen, die reinste Abzocke. 50 Cent in den Automaten, schnell den Sprühkopf in die Hand genommen, abgedrückt und nachdem das halbe Bike eingesprüht war, Wasser alle, neu zahlen. Das nächste mal wieder bei mir in Merseburg, für das gleiche Geld ganzes Bike gewaschen mit Schaum und noch klar gespült. 
Die Tour war heute doch, durch den fast immer sehr nassen Untergrund, doch etwas schwerer, aber schön. Ab Mittag kam wie vorhergesagt die Sonne hervor, was die Stimmung sofort nochmals verbesserte. Ich hatte zum Schluss 81,24 km auf dem Tacho bei einer Summe der Steigungen von 687 Metern.Danke an meine beiden Mitfahrer, dass sie alles ohne zu murren über sich haben ergehen lassen.
So für die nächsten 14 Tage ist erst mal Schluss mit Touren auf dem MTB, habe gerade mein Bike zur Federgabelüberholung abgegeben, Gabel macht schon erhebliche Probleme. Na ja nach 25.000 km wird es auch mal Zeit. Die nächsten Touren also mit Trekkingrad aber wenn es das Wetter zu läßt natürlich auf den gleichen Strecken wie mit dem MTB.


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute weht ein starker kalter Nordwind, äußerst unangenehm. Die gefühlte Temperatur liegt so bei 0°C denke ich mal. Nun ja werde mich aufraffen und um 09:20 Uhr Richtung Naumburg/Henne starten um mich dort mit Reinhard1 zur Weiterfahrt zu treffen. Sind mitlerweile auf den Platz 28 durchgereicht worden, dass muss wieder geändert werden.


----------



## Kasebi (19. März 2009)

Es macht mich Traurig und wütend zugleich das der WP für mich vorbei ist. Ich werde glatt nach unten durchgereicht und die Mannschaft kann ich auch nicht unterstützen. Noch viel schlimmer ist das die "Winterform" weg ist.  Denn vor Mitte- ,Ende April werde ich nicht wieder aus Bike steigen. Damit sind Goseck und Kyffhäuser auch gestorben.
Muß halt mal schauen ob ich hier im IBC oder RR-Forum Tipps  finde wie ich nach einer Knie OP wieder so schnell wie möglich in Tritt komme.
Bis da hin wünsche ich allen noch viele schöne Touren und natürlich endlich ordentliches Bikewetter


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2009)

Hallo,
bin gerade von der heutigen Tour mit Reinhard1 zurück. Treffpunkt wie schon oben gesagt an der Hennebrücke. Bei mit dunklen Wolken verhangenen Himmel ging es in Merseburg los, auf den Pilgerweg bis Pettstädt und diesmal mit ordentlichen Rückenwind. Von Pettstädt dann auf der Straße bis zur Hennebrücke über die Saale bei Naumburg, hier Treffpunkt mit Reinhard1. Der schon einige Minuten vor mir eingetroffen war. Zu zweit ging es dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis zur Brücke Höhe Roßbach. Ab hier folgten fuhren wir nach Norden auf den Radweg bis Großjena.
In Höhe Kleinjena ist man gerade dabei den Radweg neu zu gestalten.
Weiter ging es ab Großjena auf den Unstutradweg bis nach Freyburg. Aus der Ferne sahen wir schon die ersten vorzeitigen Osterfeuer an den Hängen.
Es ging ab Freyburg weiter auf den Unstrutradweg rechte Flußseite bis zum Wehr Zeddenbachmühle. Die Unstrut führt ordentlich Wasser, ist aber noch nicht über das Ufer getreten.
Wir folgten den Unstrutradweg bis Weischütz, der Weg ist trotz voll gefüllter Unstrut an der tiefsten Stelle des Radweges noch passierbar, zwei kleinere Wasserdurchfahrten die gut durchfahren werden können.
Ab Weischütz folgten wir der K2250, um dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg auf die Höhe des Langen Berges zu gelangen.
Wir folgten diesen Weg bis kurz vor Gleina. Ab Gleina ereilte uns eine mächtige Hagelwolke auf freier Fläche. Die Hagelkörner peitschten mit unbeschreiblicher Wucht in unsere Gesichter.
Über Mücheln und den Südfeldsee,
mit Zwischenstopp zum Unterstellen
vor dem nächsten Hagelschauer ging es dann zurück.
Immerhin 20 Punkte und 93 km für den heutigen Tag ein ordentliches Ergebnis. Morgen wird mein Leihrad eingeweiht, mal sehen wie es sich fährt.


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2009)

Hallo,
habe heute mal mein Ersatzrad (Leihrad vom Bikehändler) ausgeführt. Ein "Giant Anthem 2". Musste mich erst einmal wieder an die verfluchte Kettenschaltung gewöhnen. Mit dem Radstand bin ich auch nicht so recht zufrieden, auf jedem Fall war ich nach der ersten Rundfahrt über 49 km echt kaputt. Sattel hart, werde mir Montag von meinen Bike wieder meinen Airsattel holen. Hoffentlich dauert die Federgabelwartung und die Rohloffüberprüfung nicht all zu lange. Aber immerhin noch 12 Punkte für die Brustgurtfahrer eingefahren. 
So und Morgen gehts zum Anbiken, bin Gastfahrer beim Merseburger Radverein, wird sicherlich wieder eine schöne lustige WP-Runde werden. Mal sehen ob ich diesmal der jüngste Mitfahrer bin.


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute war Anradeln bei dem Merseburger Radverein angesagt. Die Sportlerinnen und Sportler hatten sich als Ziel die Rabeninsel in Halle gesetzt. Start war 09:00 Uhr auf dem Bahnhofsvorplatz in Merseburg. Es waren so ungefähr 36 Radlerinnen und Radler am Start. 
Hier über die Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale und dann weiter bis zur B91. Auf Grund des Hochwassers in der Saale-Elster Aue entschloss sich der Tourguide bis Ammendorf auf den Radweg parallel zur B91 zu fahren. Ab Ammendorf folgte man den Lauf der Weißen Elster auf dem Hochufer Richtung Mündung der Weißen Elster in die Saale in Beesen. 
Ab Beesen ging es auf der Alten Zufahrtsstraße zur ehemaligen Kasernenanlage der sowjetischen Streitkräfte bis nach Wörmlitz. Kurz hinter Wörmlitz dann über die Brücke auf die Rabeninsel 
und weiter nach Norden am Ostufer der Insel entlang. Am südlichen Ende der Pferderennbahn wurde an der Regattastrecke am südlichen Ufer des Kanals bis zur Brücke am Bootshaus zurückgefahren um dann südlich der B80 bis Angersdorf zu fahren. Rast war im Piratennest an den Angersdorfer Teichen geplant. Hier verabschiedete ich mich vom Tourguide und fuhr mit den zwei sportlichen 70 jährigen Fahrern, Harti und Erich, Richtung Holleben. Wir wollten die Gelegenheit nutzen noch eine Erbsensuppe aus der Gulaschkanone in Röpzig zu essen. Als wir ankamen war leider schon geschlossen, sonnabends ist nur bis 12:00 Uhr offen. Also wieder Retour und über Röckendorf bis Benkendorf. In Benkendorf fuhren wir dann auf einer alten Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Delitz a.B. Da auch hier der Bratwurststand schon geschlossen hatte ging es gleich weiter nach Bad Lauchstädt. Meine beiden Mitfahrer lieferten sich jetzt auf der Straße ein kleines Rennen und kochten mich gewaltig ab. Ich kam mir vor wie in den 50 ziger und 60 ziger Jahren, als die beiden noch aktiv Rennen gefahren sind. Aber nach ihren Spurts warteten sie auf mich bis ich wieder Anschluss hatte und das Spiel begann von vorn. Von Bad Lauchstädt ging es dann nach Burgstaden und Oberkriegstedt, hier am Rastplatz an der Schwarzeiche erst einmal ein Verpflegungsstopp. 
Nach der Stärkung ging es dann hoch zur Alten Heerstraße bis nach Merseburg Airpark. Da ich noch 13 Minuten fahren musste um noch einen Punkt zu bekommen entschlossen wir uns noch einen kleinen Informationsabstecher in den Lauchagrund durchzuführen. Über die Friedenshöhe ging es bis an den Zaun von Dow. Zwischen Zaun und nördlichen Ufer der Laucha führt ein Weg entlang bis zum ehemaligen Buna-Bad von dem, wie auch von der Turnhalle und der Kegelbahn, nichts mehr zu sehen ist. Die Natur hat sich nach dem Abriss dieser Anlagen alles wieder geholt. Nichts erinnert mehr an diese Bauwerke. Auf dem Radweg entlang der B91 ging es dann nach Merseburg zurück. Das Wetter hat sehr gut mitgespielt, Sonne satt am heutigen Tag bei leichtem kaltem Westwind. Meine zwei Mitfahrer haben mir immerhin zu 17 WP-Punkten verholfen, dafür mein Dank an die beiden für ihre hervorragende Ortskenntnis und ihre Führungstätigkeit. Die letzte WP Woche wird ja von der Wettervorhersage nicht so prickelnd, Regen Schnee bis zum Donnerstag in der 6  Tage Vorschau.


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag wurde nur eine kleine Hausrunde gedreht, das Wetter sah gar nicht gut aus, Wind und Sturmböen von vorn. Also nur eine erweiterte Hausrunde über 13 WP-Punkte Distanz. Mehrmals um den Südfeldsee und Runstedter See und dann nichts wie zurück. Nächste Woche wird das Wetter aüßerst ungemütlich, wenn man der Vorhersage trauen kann. Werde am Dienstag den Ziegelrodaer Forst ein wenig erkunden. Start ist dann um 10:25 Uhr Bahnhof Querfurt, oder um 09:45 Uhr am Haltepunkt in Beuna, wenn also jemand mit möchte, einfach zu den Zeiten an den beiden Punkten sein.


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute wollte ich ja eigentlich in den Ziegelrodaer Forst. Da aber zwei meiner Mitfahrer abgesagt hatten, Unwetter über Weißenfels, traf ich mich mit Reinhard1 am vereinbarten Treffpunkt, Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn Beuna. 
und so entschlossen wir uns, das Frühlingswetter auszunutzen und quer zur Windrichtung an der Saale entlang nach WSF zurückzufahren. Die Sonne schien, die Wege waren trocken und gut fahrbar, der Wind war an der Saale nicht so heftig, also ideales Wetter zum Radfahren. Als erstes zeigte ich meinem Mitfahrer die schönsten Seiten von Merseburg. Von Beuna ging es über die Geisel nordwärts zur Höhe 102,5. Ab hier fuhren wir auf einen Betonplattenweg bis Ortseingang Zscherben. Ab jetzt ging es auf einen sehr schmalen Pfad am nördlichen Ufer des Kliagrabens bis zum Südpark. Der Südpark war ihm nicht bekannt, er fand ihn, wie ich auch einfach toll. Es ging durch den Südpark über die B91 am Gotthardsteich entlang zum Saaleradweg. Den folgten wir bis Bad Dürenberg in Höhe des alten Bades an der Saale. 
Hier befindet sich entlang des Saaleufers ein Naturlehrpfad, den wir dann bis Ortsausgang Vesta gefolgt sind. Der Pfad kommt kurz vor dem Friedhof wieder auf den Saaleradweg. Weiter ging es dann auf dem Saaleradweg am rechten Ufer der Saale bis Weißenfels. Hier trennten sich unserer Wege, Reinhard1 war zu Hause und ich musste noch nach Hause. Also durch Weißenfels in nördlicher Richtung bis Tagewerben und Reichhardswerben an das Südufer des Südfeldsees. Immer noch bei Sonne pur, dafür jetzt aber heftigen Seitenwind. Als ich dann am Runstedter See angelangt bin und Richtung Norden schaute graute es mir schon als ich die heraufziehenden Wolken sah. 
Also Kette rechts, kann ich ja zurzeit, und ab um den See bis nach Frankleben zur Eisenbahnunterführung. Jetzt fing es an zu Graupeln. Ein langer kräftiger Blick nach Norden ließ mich erschauern, tief schwarze Wolken und das Graupeln wurde immer stärker. Kein schnelles Vorbeiziehen der Wolken in Sicht. Da es von meinen jetzigen Standpunkt nur maximal 30 Minuten bis in die warme Wohnung sind entschloss ich mich, Augen auf hinter der Brille und durch den jetzt schon zum Ungewitter anschwollenden Hagelschauer. Das Gesicht wurde ordentlich durch die Hagelkörner massiert.Als ich hinter die A38 kam ging der Hagel in dicke Schneeflocken über die mir voll ins Gesicht peitschten.Nass, zwar nicht bis auf die Haut, aber bis unter die Windjacke kam ich an meiner Wohnung an. Da hörte es auch schon wieder auf zu schneien und die Sonne kam wieder zum Vorschein, als ob nichts gewesen wäre. Trotz Graupel und Schneetreiben war es eine schöne Tour in den Vorfrühling, die unser Team wieder 17 Punkte beschert hat. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter Morgen entwickelt, zu mindestens eine kleine Hausrunde über 12 Punkte wäre machbar. Nun ja die letzte Woche im Winterpokal muss noch einmal richtig genutzt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2009)

@GTdanni,
habe gestern gehört, das Du Dein Bike 4 Stunden von Vesta nach WSF getragen hast, Respekt. Leider nur 2 Punkte, müsste eigentlich die volle Punktzahl sein für Wandern mit Bike (Rahmen) auf der Schulter.
Sehe gerade, das wir schon wieder auf Platz 30 durchgereicht wurden, mache mich gleich auf den Sattel um noch einige Punkte einzufahren.


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute war das Wetter ja wie für eine Ausfahrt geschaffen, Sonne und Wolken die sich abwechselten. 11:10 Uhr war Start mit Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein. Die Tour sollte so um die 3 Stunden, reine Fahrzeit, lang sein. Als erstes legten wir einen Krankenbesuch bei Manfred, unser 4. Tourbegleiter auf unseren Touren, ein.
Man merkte ihm schon an, das es ihm in den Beinen kribbelte. Aber Gesundheit geht vor. Wir entschlossen uns eine Runde um den Großkaynaer See (Südfeldsee) zu fahren und dabei die Gelegenheit zu nutzen ein paar dort lebende Rinder zu besuchen.
Vom Südfeldsee ging es über Braunsdorf zum Geiselseeradweg. Der untere und der oberer Radweg an der Geisel sind am Einlauf der Geisel noch nicht befahrbar. Die Brücken sind zwar fertig, die Anbindung an die beiden Radwege fehlen aber noch. An der Marina/Mücheln schnell einen lauwarmen Kaffee getrunken und weiter ging es über Stöbnitz auf der Salzstraße über die Klobikauer Halde und der Alten Heerstraße nach Merseburg zurück.
Die Strecken ab Mücheln waren alle trocken und sehr gut fahrbar. Das Wetter spielte mit. Einziger Nachteil bis Mücheln, starker eisiger Gegenwind. Dafür wurden wir auf der Rücktür ordentlich geschoben.
Da der WP noch 3 Tage anhält, gilt es Morgen noch ein paar Punkte zur Festigung der Platzierung einzufahren.


----------



## GTdanni (26. März 2009)

Hallo Leute. 

Ja ich hab ja den Rahmen mit Gabel und dem Vorderrad nur hin tragen müssen. 

Also 11Km mit ca 5Kg Gepäck, da ich ja gedient habe also kein Problem. 
Zurück mit leerem Rucksack ging es dann ja von ganz allein. 

Die Wanderung hab ich ja eigentlich unternommen um mal etwas auszuspannen und den Kopf ein wenig frei zu bekommen. Da hätte ich eben nur das Handy zu Hause lassen müssen. 

Naja egal, morgen versuche ich mal gegen Mittag in Richtung Eitel aufzubrechen und dann von dort aus nach Goseck die 3 Runden testen. 
Auf dem Rückweg versuche ich mal mit Eitel nen Bier zu trinken und evtl ne Wurst zu grillen. 

Bis bald. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2009)

Hallo Leute.
Ja ich hab ja den Rahmen mit Gabel und dem Vorderrad nur hin tragen müssen.
Also 11Km mit ca 5Kg Gepäck, da ich ja gedient habe also kein Problem.
Zurück mit leerem Rucksack ging es dann ja von ganz allein. ...
Naja egal, morgen versuche ich mal gegen Mittag in Richtung Eitel aufzubrechen und dann von dort aus nach Goseck die 3 Runden testen.
Auf dem Rückweg versuche ich mal mit Eitel nen Bier zu trinken und evtl ne Wurst zu grillen.
Bis bald.
Cu Danni
Na dann viel Spaß in Goseck, bist Du am Sonntag auch zum Anbiken in Goseck?
War heute Vormittag, kurz nach dem großen Regen, Richtung Südfeldsee aufgebrochen. In Geusa konnte ich vor der Grundschule gerade so die rettende Bushaltestelle, vor dem plötzlich herunterbrechenden großen Regen, erreichen.
War aber nur ein kräftiger Schauer, danach ging es weiter bis nach Frankleben. Hier rettete mich eine Garage mit vorstehendem Dach. Nach nicht ganz 5 Minuten war auch dieser Schauer vorbei und ab ging es zum Südfeldsee. Kurz noch Reinhard1 angeklingelt, nachfragen ob er auch unterwegs sei. Antwort Standort Runstedter See, also 400 Meter retour und dann Zusammentreffen mit Reinhard1.
Mit ihm noch 1,5 Runden um den Südfeldsee gedreht, dann er und ich nach Hause. Unterwegs um Runstedter See hat mich nochmals ein kräftiger Regenschauer eingeholt. Duchgezogen bis nach Hause und 12 Punkte eingefahren. Platz 29 damit erst einmal für einige Stunden gefestigt. Trotz Regen war es eine schöne Ausfahrt auch mit einigen Sonnenstrahlen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute ist ja bekanntlich der letzte Tag im Winterpokal. Aus diesem Grund fuhren heute die noch verbliebenen 3 BRUSTGURTFAHRER  zum Anbiken nach Goseck. Das Anbiken mit Einweisung in die Marathonstrecke für das Rennen am 04.04. wurde vom White-Rock-Team aus Weißenfels ausgerichtet. Der erste Treffpunkt war 09:00 Uhr auf dem Weißenfelser Marktplatz. Als Reinhard1 und ich eintraf, waren erst zwei Teilnehmer vom White-Rock-Tourenteam anwesend, der Vorsitzende und Tourguide Uwe und Manfred vom White-Rock-Tourenteam. 
10 Minuten nach 09:00 Uhr gesellten sich dann noch 3 Fahrer dazu. Danach dann Start zum Treffpunkt Sportplatz Goseck, wo ja um 10:00 Uhr die Einweisung in die Strecke für den 04.04. beginnen sollte. Die Fahrt ging auf dem Saaleradweg am linken Saaleufer bis zum Schlossberg Goseck. 
Unterwegs wunderten wir uns, warum uns zwei Einsatzwagen der Polizei, auf dem zerfahrenen Wiesenweg, entgegenkamen. Nach einigen 100 Metern sahen wir dann die Ursache ihres Erscheinens. Ein Pkw stand in der Wiese, Vorderpartie zerstört, Fahrer nicht anwesend, wahrscheinlich geklaut und dann stehen gelassen. Den Schlossberg in Goseck ging es dann hoch bis zum eigentlichen Treffpunkt Sportplatz Goseck. Hier fuhren sich schon die Bikerinnen(er) alle Altersstufen langsam warm. 
In Höhe des Schützenhauses in Freyburg ging es dann auf einen Wanderweg im Stadtpark auf Serpentinen hoch zur Alten Göhle
Ich merkte jetzt schon ein Durchschlagen meines Dämpfers am Bike, natürlich hat man ja nicht immer eine Dämpferpumpe im Gepäck, um den Druck wieder etwas erhöhen zu können. Also etwas langsamer durch die Alte Göhle, auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis zum Ausgang aus der Alten Göhle. Hier verabschiedeten wir uns von Manfred und Jürgen, die dann auf direktem Wege nach WSF zurückfuhren. Wir, Reinhard1 und ich, schlugen uns auf einen Feldrain nach Süden bis in das Waldstück nordöstlich Pödelist durch. Über Markröhlitz ging es dann zum Sportplatz Goseck zurück. Hier erst einmal ein, zwei Röster vom Grill verspeist und dann auf kürzesten Weg zurück in die Heimatorte WSF und Merseburg. Nach Merseburg wieder über Markröhlitz hoch nach Pettstädt und dann wieder auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg entgegen gesetzt über Südfeldsee bis nach Merseburg. Es war eine gelungene Ausfahrt, diesmal im trockenen, bei Sonne und leichtem Wind von der Seite. Für das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER konnte ich noch 17 Punkte einfahren. Mit den Punkten von Reinhard1 und GTdanni müssten wir es eigentlich geschafft haben im diesjährigen Winterpokal unter die ersten 30 Mannschaften zu kommen


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute der Tag 1 nach dem Winterpokal. Ich konnte heute Vormittag mein Leihbike wieder abgeben, natürlich frisch gewaschen und poliert. Mein Bike stand schon bereit, mit einer Leihgabel, imLaden. Brauchte nur noch den sattel wechseln und schon ging es los. Habe gar nicht nachgesehen was ich für eine gabel als Leihgabe eingebaut bekommen habe, egal spielt auch keine Rolle, sie federt und funktioniert, alles andere ist eigentlich nicht so von Bedeutung. Ichbrauchte 46 km um mich wieder an meine Rahmengeometrie zu gewöhnen. So und Morgen geht es in den Ziegelrodaer Forst. wer also Zeit hat und mit möchte 09:45 Uhr Abfahrt mit der Burgenlandbahn nach Querfurt vom Haltepunkt BEUNA. Ab 10:26 dann Start Bahnhof Querfurt. Wird diesmal eine Pfadfindertour, die Strecke hinter Hohe Linde ist Richtung Süden ist mir noch nicht bekannt.





Reinhard1 wird mich begleiten, ein Verfahren ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen und ein paar Höhenmeter werden wohl auch zusammen kommen.


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2009)

Hallo,
heute fand die Pfadfindertour durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst statt. Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, das Wetter hätte gar nicht besser sein können, Sonne pur bei so um die 10-12°C. Kaum Wind, es passte einfach alles. Mit dabei war Reinhard1 aus WSF vom White-Rock-Tourenteam. Die angeschriebenen die abgesagt hatten, haben echt etwas verpasst. Natur pur, einige Trails, Wege die noch kein Stollenreifen gesehen haben und herrliche lange Bergabfahrten, ich glaube auch Downhill genannt.
Getroffen haben wir uns in Beuna am Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn um 09:45 Uhr. Der Zug kam pünktlich und die sehr nette Zugbegleiterin managte für und den Fahrkartenautomaten, so dass wir ihr nur noch das Geld für das Hopper ticket geben brauchten, also Service pur, wie ich es eigentlich nicht von der DB gewohnt bin. Ein danke schön an die Zugbegleiterin. In Querfurt angekommen ging es erst mal schnell zum dortigen Zweiradladen, Reinhard1 benötigte einen neuen Dämpferbolzen, der abgerissen war und nur provisorisch durch eine Schlossschraube ersetzt worden war, leider hatte er so etwas nicht vorrätig, sie hielt jedenfalls auf der gesamten Tour. Von Querfurt fuhren wir auf den Quernewanderweg bis Lodersleben und dann durch die Siedlung Süd das Kacheltor hoch bis zum Mühlweg, diesen folgten wir bis zur Kreuzung Karlsstraße/Mühlweg. 
Es ging dann auf dem Mühlweg weiter bis zum Abzweig Friedrichstraße. Die folgten wir nach Norden und bogen dann nach ca.1000 Meter zur Avus ab. Wir folgten der Avus Richtung Westen über Hohelinde und überquerten dann die Ortsverbindungsstrasse  Ziegelroda/ Landgrafroda. Auf einen Feldweg ging es weiter Richtung Westen weiter bis in den Wald. Wir folgten dann ca. 700 Meter den Naulandsweg um dann nach Süden abzubiegen. Ab hier eine super rund 1200 Meter Abfahrt, dann sofort nach Südosten abgebogen. Laut Karte sollte hier eigentlich ein Weg rund 20% Berghoch führen. Der war leider in natura nicht auszumachen. Also retour und die Abfahrt weiter bis zum Waldausgang im Westen. Über einen Feldweg gelangten wir dann am Fuße des Ziegelrodaer Forstes auf die L172. Dieser folgten wir nach Osten, ca. 400 Meter und fuhren dann auf einen Waldweg wieder in Richtung Nordost. Der Weg führte uns in eine etwas abgeschiedene Wochenendsiedelung. Als der Weg zu Ende war, wurde erst einmal genau Ausschau gehalten ob es noch einen Pfad gibt, der uns weiter führen könnte. Unsere Adleraugen wurden fündig, zwischen den Bäumen tat sich ein kleiner Trail auf der uns hoch zu einem etwas breiteren Weg, ziemlich verwachsen führte.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]Dieser wurde ohne zurück zu blicken Richtung Nordost gefolgt, bis wir wieder auf den geplanten Weg, den wir kurz vorher nicht gefunden hatten, gelangten. Jetzt ging es auf einen Weg schnurgerade nach Südosten über die L172 und die L217 weiter.  Nach überwinden der L217 sollte eigentlich ein Weg 200 Meter parallel zur L217 nach Nordost gehen. Der Weg war hinter der Straße so stark zugewachsen, dass wir uns entschlossen quer durch den Wald zu fahren bis wir auf den o.g. Weg treffen. War etwas anstrengend, durch die herumliegenden Äste und dem Laub, man sah nicht immer gleich was unter den Reifen war. Der Weg wurde erreicht und wir folgten ihn nach Nordost bis zum Gedenkstein an die Erbauung der Campinghütte.Von der Campinghütte ging es parallel zum Postbotenweg wieder nach Süden, hier ebenfalls eine herrliche Bergabfahrt, der Fahrtwind pfiff uns nur so um die Ohren. Am Ausgang des Waldes angekommen Spitzkehre nach Nordost und durch das Mühltal weiter. Auch hier sehr viele Märzenbecher in voller Blüte, nebenbei gesagt ein sehr schönes Tal. 
Im letzten Drittel des Mühltales bogen wir nach Süden ab, eine ordentliche Steigung hoch zur Buchbergstraße, hier war schieben angesagt. Auf der Höhe folgten wir die Buchbergstraße wieder Richtung Süden. Wir wollten eigentlich auf der Höhe bis zum Abzweig zu einer Höhle fahren, wir hatten im Mühltal einen Hinweis dazu gesehen. Leider nicht gefunden und wieder nach einer kurzen Pause retour. Südlich des Sandberges ging es dann schnur stracks auf fast schon erahnten Weg Richtung Südost, man sah wieder nicht was sich unter den Reifen befindet. 
Der Lehmgrundweg wurde erreicht, den wir nach Süden folgten, wieder eine herrliche Bergabfahrt. An der Einmündung zur Buchbergstraße ging es dann sofort 90° nach Südost den Berg wieder hoch. Auch hier hat der Weg sicherlich noch keinen Stollenreifen gesehen. Der Weg führte uns auf die Wendelsteinstraße. Diese folgten wir nach Norden, überquerten die Kohlenstraße. Wie fuhren dann an dieser Wegespinne weiter auf einen Waldweg Richtung Osten und Norden bis zur Weißenschirmbacher Straße. Wir folgten diese Straße nach Westen bis zur Kreuzung Finkenstraße, diese Straße folgten wir dann bis Herrmannseck. Ab Herrmannseck ging es dann auf den ausgewiesenen Himmelsscheibenweg 
Hier war dann die Tour mit 47 km und 565 HHM beendet. Wie saßen so schön in der warmen Nachmittagssonne, das wir um ein Haar unseren Zug nach Hause verpasst hätten. Es war eine sehr gelungene Pfadfindertour, die auf jeden Fall so oder so ähnlich wiederholt wird.


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2009)

Hallo,
wer Lust und vor allem wer Zeit hat, am Dienstag, 07.04.2009 eine Tour durch den Zeitzer Forst.
Treffpunkt Crossen a.d.Elster/Ort Haltepunkt der DB.
Hopperticket: WSF- Crossen a.d.Elster/Ort
Abfahrt mit Burgenlandbahn ab Weißenfels: 09:02 Uhr
Ankunft in Zeitz: 09:37 Uhr
Abfahrt Zeitz: 10:04 Uhr
Ankunft Crossen a.d.E.: 10:17 Uhr
Start: 09:19 Uhr
Strecke: Crossen- Zeitzer Forst- Zeitz

Anmeldung hier:

Strecke:




Streckenlänge ca. 35 km und rund 340 HHM


----------



## Udo1 (2. April 2009)

Hallo,
nach folgend noch ein kurzes Video von der Ziegelrodaer Forst Tour am 31.03.2009
Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2009)

Hallo,
so nun ist mein Bike wieder komplett. Meine general überholte "Black Manitou" wurde heute wieder eingebaut. Was soll ich sagen, sie federt wieder wie am ersten Tag, dass Absenken der Gabel funktioniert auch wieder hervorragend. Jetzt ist die fehlende Erdberührung des Vorderrades am steilen Anstieg wieder Geschichte. Nun ja hatte ja auch seinen Preis gehabt. Morgen keine Tour, sondern Wandern ist angesagt bei Stollberg. Am Sonntag werde ich dann den Bergradfahrern in Goseck am "Devils Grave" die vielleicht etwas übermütigen Zuschauer, von der Ideallinie der Biker, zurückhalten.


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2009)

Hallo,
heute fand die obligatorische Diensttagstour statt. Ziel war der Zeitzer Forst mit Start in Crossen/Ort a.d.Elster bis nach Zeitz. Mitfahrer war Reinhard1 aus WeiÃenfels. Da das Hopperticket bis Crossen nur von WSF aus geht, bin ich also heute schon etwas frÃ¼her als sonst aufgestanden. Start war bei mir in Merseburg um 07:36 Uhr und um 08:34 Uhr stand ich vor dem BahnhofsgebÃ¤ude in WSF. Eine Minute spÃ¤ter traf Reinhard1 ein. Also zum Automaten Hopperticket kaufen. Bildschirm blau und das Betriebssystem fÃ¼hrte pausenlos chkdsk durch. Zum Schalter, Beschwerde wegen defekten Automaten eingelegt und den Wunsch geÃ¤uÃert, bei der hinter dem Schalter sitzenden Person, ein Hopperticket zu erwerben. Ja kÃ¶nnen sie haben, aber 1,-â¬ Aufschlag. Wir, nein danke und zum Bahnsteig in die Burgenlandbahn, dort war der Automat zu 50% einsatzbereit, er nahm nur Kleingeld und keine Scheine. SchlieÃlich hat das Kleingeld gereicht und wir konnten uns dann entspannt bis Zeitz zurÃ¼cklehnen. Von Zeitz dann nochmal 15 Minuten bis Crossen/Ort. Am Haltepunkt erst einmal die Beinlinge und Ãrmlinge aus, war jetzt schon super warmes Wetter geworden.
Dann weiter Ã¼ber die Elster und auf der rechten Uferseite entspannt Fluss aufwÃ¤rts bis nach Silbitz gerollt. Ab Silbitz ging es dann durch ein langgestrecktes Tal in Richtung Osten langsam bergan. Zwischen Kieferberg und Peukertsberg im Norden und Alter Keller und Katzenkopf im SÃ¼den gelangten wir an den Braupfannenteich.Ein herrliches StÃ¼ckchen Erde, fast am Ende des Tales gelegen. An der HÃ¶he 285,0 wandten wir uns fÃ¼r einige Meter gen Norden. Jetzt wurde der Weg immer feuchter und von Wildschweinen zerflÃ¼gt.Ich muss noch erwÃ¤hnen dass ich die Strecke am heimischen PC geplant hatte und die Gegend absolut nicht kannte. Man merkte jetzt und auch spÃ¤ter, dass dieser ehemalige TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz schon etliche Jahre nicht mehr aktiv ist. Auf den eingezeichneten Wegen wuchsen jetzt schon die ersten kleinen BÃ¤ume. Am Kindelholz kamen wir wieder auf die ehemalige RingstraÃe, die sehr gut befahrbar war. Wir folgten dieser Trasse an der Krummen Eiche vorbei nach Westen und bogen dann an der HÃ¶he 278,3 90Â° nach Norden ab. Am HÃ¶llerberg lag noch ein krÃ¤ftiger Baumstamm Ã¼ber den Weg, danach ging es auf einen schÃ¶nen Trail talwÃ¤rts. Im Tal angekommen folgten wir der JagdhornstraÃe, aber am Anfang stand das schieben. Der Weg war auch von kleinen BÃ¤umen durchsetzt, Stollenreifen sind hier schon Jahre nicht mehr langgerollt. Am Ende Elektrozaun, der Ã¼berwunden werden musste.Der geplante Weg der dann folgte war nicht mehr auffindbar, so mussten wir einen kleinen Umweg fahren um wieder auf die geplante Strecke zu kommen. Am Ende waren wir wieder auf der Ringstrasse angelangt, jetzt erst einmal Pause. Das Medipack wurde aktiviert und die Dornen Mensuren beim Reinhard1 verarztet.Auch hier war der geplante Weg nicht mehr vorhanden, also einen kleinen Schlenker und dann nach Norden bis zur SchÃ¤fergrabenlinie, die wir dann aber bis zur K2220 folgten. Auf dieser StraÃe dann nach Norden bis zur Kiesgrabenquelle, hier bogen wir dann auf einen Naturlehrpfad Richtung Nordosten ein. Wir fuhren dann auf dem rechten Talhang der Aga auf einen herrlichen Downhill bis zur SchneidemÃ¼hle. Auf der  rechten Aga Uferseite ging es weiter nach Norden. Nach ca. 400 Metern sollte es eigentlich bergauf gehen, aber nach einigen Metern mussten wir unverrichteter Dinge umdrehen, Baumeinschlag und der Weg mit Ãsten Ã¼bersÃ¤t, es war kein durchkommen mehr. Also zurÃ¼ck und den nÃ¤chsten Pfad wieder bergauf, leider war hier wieder einmal schieben angesagt. Nach Erreichen der Waldkante ging es auf einen gut befestigten Weg an der Waldkante Richtung SÃ¼den und Osten bis zu einem Wiesenweg der nach Nordosten wies. Dem wurde gefolgt bis in die Ortschaft Golben und weiter bis Bergisdorf. In Bergisdorf wandten wir uns nach SÃ¼dosten durch ein ehemaliges Sperrgebiet bis zur B2. Auf der B2 ging es 300 Meter nach Norden. Jetzt wieder runter von der B2 und auf den HÃ¶henzug durch eine Kleingartenanlage von Rasberg am Wilden Bach entlang bis nach Zeitz zum Bahnhof. Schnell ein Radler und eine BoWu am dortigen Ausschank und ab in den bereitstehenden Zug nach WSF. Von WSF dann wieder Retour nach Merseburg. 
Fazit: Die Tour hatte eine LÃ¤nge von 33,9 km und eine Summe der Steigungen von 451 Metern. Die Sonne schien die ganze Zeit Ã¼ber, es kann sein das wir schon den ersten Sonnenbrand in diesem Jahr haben. Die Strecke war nichts fÃ¼r Eisdielenfahrer und dafÃ¼r dass ich die Gegend Ã¼berhaupt nicht kannte, haben wir uns ohne zu verfahren zurechtgefunden. Auf der nachfolgenden Strecke ist rot die geplante Tour eingezeichnet und blau die tatsÃ¤chlich gefahrene. Dort wo es keine Ãbereinstimmung gibt sind entweder die Wege nicht mehr vorhanden bzw. im Tal der Aga habe ich mich dann entschlossen bis zur SchneidemÃ¼hle etwas anders zu fahren. Mir hat die Tour wieder einmal SpaÃ bereitet, ich hoffe doch dass mein Mitfahrer auch etwas SpaÃ hatte. Die nÃ¤chste Dienstagstour findet am 14.04. statt. Treffpunkt der SÃ¼dfeldsee in GroÃkayna am Hafen.


----------



## Kasebi (8. April 2009)

Schöne Tour die ihr da gemacht habt.  Trotzdem würde ich mit euch noch mal eine Tour im Zeitzer Forst fahren so wie ich sie schon mal geplant hatte. Da giebt es nähmlich noch ein paar schöne und interessante Flecken die ich euch gerne zeigen will. Das wird aber erst im Mai sein. So lange werde ich noch brauchen bis ich solche Touren wieder fahren kann. Morgen wird sich entscheiden wie es weitergeht. Ich hoffe mal das beste.


----------



## Udo1 (8. April 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Schöne Tour die ihr da gemacht habt.  Trotzdem würde ich mit euch noch mal eine Tour im Zeitzer Forst fahren so wie ich sie schon mal geplant hatte. Da giebt es nähmlich noch ein paar schöne und interessante Flecken die ich euch gerne zeigen will. Das wird aber erst im Mai sein. So lange werde ich noch brauchen bis ich solche Touren wieder fahren kann. Morgen wird sich entscheiden wie es weitergeht. Ich hoffe mal das beste.


Ja kasebi, die Tour war teilweise echt hammerhart. Ich bin gespannt auf die Tour im Mai oder Juni unter Deiner Führung. Gute Besserung, wir haben ja ein wenig gehofft, das Du am Bahnhof in Crossen stehst und uns in den Wald verabschiedest.


----------



## Udo1 (8. April 2009)

Hallo,
am Dienstag, den 14.04. findet wieder die Dienstagtour statt.
Wer also von den Pensionären, Frührentnern, Ruheständler und Urlaubern Zeit und Lust hat, der sollte um 10:30 Uhr am Hafen am Südfeldsee/ Großkayna sein.
Rundkurs ca. 68 km und so an die 785 HM.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7632


----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2009)

Hallo,
habe soeben noch eine Zusage für die morgige Karfreitagtour bekommen.
Es geht von Merseburg über Schafstädt nach Obhausen und dann durch das Tal der Weida bis nach Röblingen am See. Ab dort auf den Radweg Salziger See/Süßer See bis Amsdorf. Weiter über Wansleben am See- Radweg Tagebau Ostseite bis Etzdorf und dann weiter nach Teutschental zum Schloß. Ab hier dann auf Wirtschaftswegen bis nach Holleben, weiter durch die Saale-Elsteraue bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Wer also mit möchte, Start ist zu einer eher unchristlichen Zeit 08:00 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2009)

Ein Hallo an alle die schon auf meinen heutigen Tourbericht gewartet haben,[/B]
heute fand die angekündigte Karfreitag Tour durch das Weidatal bei Obhausen- Kuckenburg- Schraplau statt.
Mit dabei war Manfred vom White Rock Tourenteam aus WSF und Forumsmitglied. Treffpunkt war heute fast unter der Tragfläche des ehemaligen Regierungsfliegers Brandenburg am Airpark Merseburg. 
Manfred war pünktlich, wie immer, so konnte die Tour mit dem Glockenschlag der Kirchturmuhren Punkt 08:00 Uhr beginnen. Es ging diesmal nicht sofort zur Alten Heerstraße, sondern wir folgten diesmal der ehemaligen Landebahn Richtung Westen. Am Ende dann kurz mal über ein Feld an ein großes Kiesloch vorbei bis zum Wirtschaftsweg Geusa-Bündorf. Den Weg einige 100 Meter nach Süden bis zur Kreuzung Alte Heerstraße und dann nichts wie ab in Richtung Westen. Am Abzweig nach Oberkriegstedt-Burgstaden fuhren wir nach Norden bis Burgstaden. Von Burgstaden auf einen Feldweg weiter nach Norden am Windenberg vorbei bis zum Ortsrand Bad Lauchstädt. Hier folgten wir einen Weg am südlichen Ortsrand, der am Freibad vorbei führt bis nach Großgräfendorf. Noch hatten wir schönen Rückenwind, der uns bis Obhausen kräftig unterstützte. Von Großgräfendorf ging es dann parallel zur Burgenlandbahn bis nach Schafstädt. Es ging in Schafstädt am Nordrand weiter auf einen Feldweg nach Westen bis Obhausen. Hier trafen wir auf den Himmelsscheibenweg, den wir in der Folgezeit noch öfter begegneten. Wir folgten den Himmelscheibenweg einige 100 Meter und bogen dann an der Griebitzschmühle in das Weidatal ab.Es folgte dann eine herrliche Strecke an der Weida entlang durch das Tal bis zum ehemaligen HP Esperstedt Süd. Ab hier ging es dann nach Kuckenburg weiter im Tal der Weida entlang unter der Brücke der A38 durch bis nach Esperstedt. Auf dem Weg bis dahin mussten wir höllisch aufpassen, dass wir keine der massenhaft herumkriechenden Weinbergschnecken 
[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
überfuhren. Wir folgten weiter der Weida an der Untermühle vorbei bis nach Schraplau. Hier sah man noch sehr deutlich die Spuren des Kalksteinabbaus aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert. Die Schraplauer haben ein sehr schönes kleines Rathaus.In Schraplau mussten wir das Weidatal in Richtung Norden Wasserturmsiedlung kurzzeitig verlassen. An der Siedlung ging es dann wieder auf einer schönen Abfahrt auf einen Feldweg wieder hinab, durch eine Kleingartensiedlung, ins Weidatal.  Am Bahnhof Stedten hielten wir uns Richtung Osten bis zum Sportplatz und fuhren dann wieder an der Weida entlang nach Norden, bis nach Unterröblingen am See. Ab hier folgten wir den Radweg Salziger-Süßer See bis nach Amsdorf.Ab Amsdorf beginnt ein Radweg der südwestlich an Wansleben am See vorbeiführt. Den fuhren wir dann bis zur Einmündung auf die K2149. In Höhe der Windkraftanlagen führt ein Feldweg Richtung Teutschenthal bis zur Kreuzung in den Schlosspark, den nahmen wir dann auch unter unsere Pneus. Jetzt leichter Wind von vorn, also aus Südost. Im Schlosspark einen Abstecher zum Schloss und Besichtigung der Parkanlageden wir schon aus der Ferne ausgemacht hatten. Es ist natürlich der Wasserturm von Teutschenthal. Nach der Umrundung ging es auf asphaltierten Wirtschaftswegen und der K2150 weiter bis nach Holleben. In Benkendorf bogen wir dann von der Hauptstraße nach Norden ab zum ehemaligen Wasserübungsplatz der NVA und den Wasserübungsplatz der ehemaligen Sowjetischen Streitkräfte in Deutschland. Es ging dann durch die dortige Saaleaue bis nach Röpzig. Hier wollten wir eigentlich in der dortigen Gaststätte mit Fleischerei ein kühles Bier  und ein Radler zischen, wurde aber nichts daraus, weil Gaststätte zu. Aber wir hatten auf der Anfahrt aus der Aue im linken Augenwinkel in einem Gehöft einige Tische bemerkt. Also retour, das Gehöft entpuppte sich als Zum Igel glaub ich. Da bekommt man ein 0,3 Radler und ein 0,3 Bier noch zu einem , auf jeden Fall schmeckte es sehr gut. Werde da wohl öfter einen Stopp einlegen, wenn es durch die Saale/ Elsteraue geht. Nach der Stärkung ging es von Röpzig aus 800 Meter nach Süden um dann in die Aue auf den alten Saalearm zu zufahren. In Hohenweiden wurde der Mühlgraben überquert und dann auf den Saaleradweg weiter gefahren bis nach Planena. Am Wehr Planena entschieden wir uns für heute nicht noch zur Landzunge Mündung Weiße Elster in die Saale zu fahren, sondern wir fuhren weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis zur B91. An der B91 ging es Richtung Merseburg weiter, kurz hinter DOW bogen wir zum Zaun von DOW nach Westen ab und fuhren auf einen Trail an der Umzäunung und am Lauchagrund bis zum Königsbrunnen an der Friedenshöhe.Königsbrunnen deswegen, weil der Sage nach dort im Jahre 933 König Heinrich aus Magdeburg kommend auf seinen Feldzug gegen die Ungarn an diesem Ort sein Lager aufschlug. Als echter Reiter führte er sein Ross höchst eigenhändig zum Quell um es zu tränken. Seit dieser Zeit heißt der Quell Königsbrunnen. Von hier dann auf kürzesten Wege zum Startpunkt der Tour zurück.
Insgesamt hatte ich dann am Ende 87,5 km und rund 498 Höhenmeter absolviert. Das Wetter war ausgezeichnet, die Wege, auch die Wege in der Saaleaue, waren gut fahrbar. der erste Sonnenbrand in diesem Jahr ist auch schon da.  Es war eben eine klassische Flachlandtour, die ebenfalls durchaus mit einem Trekkingrad gefahren werden kann. Manfred war ein treuer Weggefährte, den es offensichtlich auch Spaß gemacht hat. Ich konnte wieder einen fast einheimischen einige neue Wege und Sehenswürdigkeiten im schönen Saalekreis zeigen.
So und morgen bin ich Gastfahrer beim Merseburger Radverein, der eine Tour durch die Lupe/Elster Aue durchführt, danach werden Ostereier gefärbt und noch eine Fahrstunde mit meinen Enkel auf seinem neuen 16 Zöller durchgeführt. Schwerpunkt diesmal Bremsen und Anhalten, na wird schon werden. Ich wünsche allen Bikerinnen und Bikern ein schönes Osterfest, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder in den nächsten Wochen.[/COLOR]


----------



## Udo1 (11. April 2009)

[FONT="]Hallo,
heute habe ich mal eine ruhige österliche Auentour mit den Sportsfreundinnen/den vom Merseburger Radverein unternommen. Treffpunkt war 09:00 Uhr auf dem Bahnhofsvorplatz in Merseburg. 
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]
[FONT="]Nach einer kurzen knackigen Ansprache durch den Vorsitzenden, Peter, 
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]
[FONT="]ging es dann auch schon los. Am Start waren 23 Bikerinnen/er. Da ja flache Tour angesagt wurde, hat der Tourguide und gleichzeitige Vorsitzender des Radvereins, Peter, die Streckenführung durch Merseburg so gewählt, dass bis zur Saale auch kein Hügel erklommen werden musste. War schon clever gemacht von ihm. An der Saale ging es dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Schkopau. Danach fuhr dann der Lindwurm nach Kollenbey. In Kollenbey brütet schon etliche Jahre ein Storchenpaar, beide waren anwesend. Hier erfuhr ich durch den Tourguide auch einiges neues zu der größten Fischreiherpopulation in Europa. Zu Zeiten der starken Luftverschmutzung durch Buna in den 80 iger Jahren brüteten in dem Auenwald um Kollenbey ca. 400 Fischreiherpaare. Jetzt sind es weit weniger, wahrscheinlich ist die Luft jetzt zu gut. Nach den Ausführungen ging es dann auf dem Damm der Steinlache Richtung Burgliebenau bis an den Wallendorfer See. Der Tourguide führte uns dann auf dem höchsten Berg in dieser Gegend, den Hirschberg. 
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]
[FONT="]Von hier hat man einen herrlichen 360° Rundblick über die Seen und die Aue. Auch hier gab es wieder viel interessantes, durch den Tourguide über die Entstehung und Flutung der beiden Tagebaue, zu berichten. In der Zwischenzeit traf die Wallendorfer Feuerwehr ein und brachte ihre Gulaschkanone in Stellung. 
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]
[FONT="]Sie bauten den Verpflegungspunkt für die Bikerinnen und Biker aus Leuna auf. Danach ging es weiter in östlicher Richtung am Elsterdamm weiter durch die Aue. 
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]
[FONT="]Im Auenwald südlich Ermlitz zeigte mir der Manfred von den Merseburgern noch eine von den sehr wenigen alten Eichen die noch nicht umgefallen sind. Sie hatte wohl so um die 350 Jahre auf der Rinde, war aber schon etwas ausgehöhlt. 
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]
[FONT="]Jetzt hieß sich zu sputen um den Anschluss zur Gruppe wieder zu finden. Leider waren sie entweder schneller als wir, was ich nicht glaube, oder sie hatten einen anderen Weg gewählt, was wahrscheinlicher war. Nun gut wir entschlossen uns dann zum Rastplatz Schloss Löpitz zufahren. Unterwegs sahen wir am Hirschberg die Leunaer Gruppe, also nochmal hin zur Gulaschkanone und Erbsensuppe fassen. Mit Erbsensuppe fassen war nichts, die hatten wohl einen riesen Appetit, es war auf jeden Fall nichts mehr für uns im Topf. Also weiter bis zum Schloss Löpitz, wo die Gruppe schon eingetroffen war. 
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]
[FONT="]Schnell ein Radler gezischt und dann über Meuschau wieder nach Hause, denn jetzt begann wieder eine Fahrstunde mit dem Enkel, diesmal Lektion Kurven und Kreise fahren. Hat wunderbar geklappt.
Die Länge der Strecke betrug heute ca. 55 km. Sonnenschein pur auf der gesamten Tour. Für mich war die Strecke äußerst interessant. Durch den Tourguide sind, zu mindestens für mich, eine Menge neuer Informationen zur und um die Aue rüber gekommen.  [FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Die ersten Nackedeis waren auch schon am brutzeln. Ein kleiner negativer  Eindruck von mir, die Anzahl der Helmträger war zu gering, daran müssen die Damen und Herren noch echt arbeiten.
[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=2][media=video_mtbnews]1437[/media][/SIZE][/FONT]
[COLOR=black][FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## Udo1 (13. April 2009)

Hallo,
am 19.04. werde ich eine Hainleitetour von Heldrungen Bahnhof bis nach Berga Bahnhof durchführen. Länge der Strecke ca. 65 km und die Summe der Steigungen runde 1222 Meter.
Start ist um 09:48 Uhr am Bahnhof Heldrungen, wenn der Zug pünktlich aus Erfurt eintrifft.
Bei mir in Merseburg ist 07:36 Uhr Abfahrt, Umsteigen in Erfurt, dort Abfahrt 09:08 Uhr.
Streckenverlauf *hier:*
Gedachter Streckenverlauf nachfolgend:
Ich Reise mit Sachsen-Anhalt-Ticket an. Wer also von Merseburg oder Weißenfels mit möchte, sollte mir posten. Ich besorge dann das Ticket.
Rückfahrt ab Berga 17:51 Uhr
Ankunft in Merseburg 19:36 Uhr
Ankunft in Weißenfels 19:52 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (14. April 2009)

Hallo,
heute wurde wieder die obligatorische  Dienstagtour durchgeführt. 
Mit dabei waren:
Der Tourguide Udo1;
Reinhard1 vom White Rock Tourenteam aus Weißenfels;
Jürgen aus Weißenfels White Rock Tourenteam Sympathisant sowie 
Mario, Gastfahrer aus Merseburg.
Treffpunkt war wie bei unseren Rundtouren üblich, der Hafen am Südfeldsee bei Großkayna.
Start war für 10:30 Uhr angesetzt. Überpünktlich ging es dann auch los zum Fuße der Halde Vesta.
Auf schmalen Weg ging es dann am Nordhang der Halde gen Westen über Braunsdorf bis nach Schortau. Von Schortau weiter Richtung Westen hoch zur Müchehöhe und dann kurz vor der Höhe 180,0 nach Süden den Hang runter zum östlichen Ortseingang von Branderoda. Die Ortsverbindungsstraße wurde nach Süden hin überquert. Auf dem Feldweg ging es dann bis zur Höhe 135,0.An der Höhe 90° nach Westen abgebogen und den Feldweg weiter bis in das kleine Waldstück. Auf dem Talweg bergan bis zum Waldausgang, hier wieder 90° nach Süden. Jetzt auf dem Feldweg, der von blühenden Kirschbäumen gesäumt war bis Ortseingang Schleberoda. Ab Schleberoda die Straße bis zur Neuen Göhle gefolgt und dann ab in den Wald. Die Neue Göhle wurde diesmal ohne große Umwege in westlicher Richtung durchfahren. Auch hier der ganze Waldboden in weiß der Buschwindröschen gehüllt. Dann mussten wir leider ca. 500 Meter der B180 nach Norden folgen. Nach den 500 Metern ging es wieder weiter nach Westen bis in die Ortschaft Müncheroda. Am westlichen Ortsausgang führt auf dem Kamm ein Wirtschaftsweg entlang, 
den wir ca. 2 km bis zum Nüssberg folgten. Diesmal wollten wir nicht auf das Plateau des Nüssbergs, sondern gleich weiter auf den dortigen Trail in die Weinberge bis runter zur Unstrut. Nach dem ich noch die Vergrößerung des Abstandes angesagt hatte ging es auch schon mit ordentlichen Tempo runter. Hinter eine Rechtskurve blieb ich stehen und wartete auf meine Mitfahrer, die aber nicht kamen. Also zurück und gesucht und auch gefunden, man hatte einen Abzweig nach links genommen und dann gewartet, weil man mich nicht mehr gesehen hatte, gut getan. Danach retour und oberhalb der Weinberge ins Unstruttal runter. An der Unstrut ging es dann auf einen Auenwiesenweg bis nach Laucha. Laucha wurde dann nach Süden durchquert, wir wollten ja auf den Finnewanderweg. Also folgten wir der K2251 bis die Straße einen Rechtsbogen machte. Geradeaus ging es dann einen Waldweg hoch, ich schätze mal so um die 20% werden es wohl schon gewesen sein. Wir überquerten wieder die K2251 und kamen sodann auf den Finnewanderweg. Diesen folgten wir in östlicher Richtung. Achtung kurz vor der Ortseinfahrt nach Hirschroda macht der Weg eine Spitzkehre, kann leicht übersehen werden. Es ging dann weiter gen Osten auf dem Finneweg bis zur Höhe 199,3. Von hier hat an einen herrlichen Panoramablick über Zscheiplitz mit Kloster und Balgstädt. Die lange Abfahrt die jetzt folgte hat uns für den Aufstieg voll entschädigt. Trotzdem war bei der Abfahrt Vorsicht geboten, es gab Spurrillen und Kalksteinbrocken lagen auf dem Wiesenweg. Dann ging es weiter durch Balgstädt. Am östlichen Ortsausgang auf dem Finneweg schlug die Pannenhexe beim Jürgen zu.Schlauch hinten hatte ein Leck. Also Pause und Schlauchwechsel durchgeführt, natürlich mit den bestgemeinten Kommentaren und Hinweisen zum superleichten Schlauch und ebenso zu den Leichtreifen. Nach Abschluss der Reparatur, stellte Reinhard1 mit Entsetzen fest, das sein Vorderrad auch einige  Luft verloren hatte. Also schnell noch einmal nachpumpenund dann sofort weiter auf den Finneweg bis nach Freyburg. In Freyburg kurze Rast, ein Radler und eine BoWu verzehrt und dann auf den Serpentinen hoch zum Schloss Neuenburg. Vom Schloss dann durch die Alte Göhle, auch hier wieder ein Meer aus Buschwindröschen.Nach dem Durchfahren der Alten Göhle gen Osten auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg weiter bis nach Pettstädt.Hier trennten sich unsere Wege. Mario und ich fuhren auf dem Pilgerweg weiter bis nach Merseburg, Jürgen und Reinhard1 bogen nach Weißenfels ab. 
Es war wieder einmal eine herrliche Tour mit einigen neuen Wegen, bei bestem Bikerwetter. Insgesamt hatte ich von Haustür zu Haustür 77 km zurückgelegt. Die Summe der Steigungen betrug 776 Meter. Da die Luft heute nicht ganz so klar war, konnten wir das Völkerschlachtdenkmal in Leipzig heute leider nicht sehen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2009)

Hallo Andi65,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zu Deinem heutigen Geburtstag alles Gute, Gesundheit und immer Luft im Reifen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2009)

Hallo,
wer Morgen Zeit und Lust hat kann ja mit zu einer Tour zum
"Mondsee" und dann weiter durch das Wethautal über die Hennebrücke nach Merseburg zurück mitkommen.
Start: 09:05 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Kreuzung B91 (Oeltzschnerstrasse- August Bebel Strasse)
Autohaus Rudolf


----------



## GTdanni (15. April 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute. 

Und vorallem Gesundheit. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (16. April 2009)

Hallo,
heute war ja die Spontantour, wie gestern schon angekündigt, zum Mondsee. Diesmal waren wir auf schmalen Reifen unterwegs.
Mit dabei war der Harti vom Merseburger Radverein. Start war pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr. Aber erst einmal wunderte ich mich, das im Keller unter meinem Trekkingrad durchgeschnittene Kabelbinder und Gummis lagen. Nun ja habe sie gleich entsorgt. Als ich dann das Bike aus dem Keller ans Licht gebracht habe sah ich dann auch warum diese Kabelbinderreste dort gelegen hatten. Man hatte mir in dieser Nacht den Tacho nebst Geber entwendet.
Pünktlich war Harti zur Stelle und es ging gleich Richtung Saale zum Saaleradweg. Den folgten wir erst einmal bis Bad Dürenberg. Ab dort ging es weiter auf dem Saaleradweg am rechten Ufer bis Kleinkorbetha. Hinter Kleinkorbetha auf der K2181 in südlicher Richtung geht an der Höhe 101,4 ein Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Rippach. Von oben hat man einen herrlichen Blick in das Saaletal.
Ab Rippach folgten wir den Rippachradweg bis nach Poserna und dann weiter bis nach Taucha.
Über Webau und Hohenmölsen gelangten wir dann nach Jaucha.
Ab Jaucha gibt es einen schönen ausgebauten Radweg zum Mondsee.
Der Mondsee wurde umrundet und es ging dann weiter auf breiter Forstautobahn bis nach Nödlitz. Von dort über Wildschütz und Gröben bis nach Teuchern. Hier erst einmal eine kleine Rast beim Bäcker. Nach der kleinen Stärkung ging es weiter über Krößuln bis nach Krauschwitz. Ab Krauschwitz dann in nördlicher Richtung, auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, unter der A9 durch bis zur Salzstraße. Diese folgten wir dann über Untergreißlau und Langendorf bis nach Weißenfels. Am Saaleufer noch einmal eine kleine Rast, bot sich ja förmlich an bei diesem Wetter.
Ab Weißenfels dann wieder auf altbewährten Wegen, über Reichhardswerben und den Südfeldsee, nach Merseburg zurück.
Die Tour hat wieder einmal Spaß gemacht. Es waren so an die 89 km und die Summe der Steigungen betrug 612 Meter. Alle Wege waren sehr gut fahrbar, das Wetter stimmte. Der Rippachradweg ist in dieser Jahreszeit sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## andi65 (16. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag.

Will doch hoffen, dass immer ordentlich Druck im Schlauch ist


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 19.04. werde ich eine Hainleitetour von Heldrungen Bahnhof bis nach Berga Bahnhof durchführen. Länge der Strecke ca. 65 km und die Summe der Steigungen runde 1222 Meter.
> Start ist um 09:48 Uhr am Bahnhof Heldrungen, wenn der Zug pünktlich aus Erfurt eintrifft.
> Bei mir in Merseburg ist 07:36 Uhr Abfahrt, Umsteigen in Erfurt, dort Abfahrt 09:08 Uhr.
> ...


*Hallo,
Muss leider den Termin der Tour auf dem Sonnabend, den 25.04. verschieben. 
*Abfahrtzeiten und Starttermin in Heldrungen Bahnhof ändern sich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (17. April 2009)

Schade aber die Tour ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch eine oder mehrere Nummern zu groß für mich.


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Schade aber die Tour ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch eine oder mehrere Nummern zu groß für mich.


Hallo kasebi,
wie gehts denn so mit Deinem Knie? Kannst Du schon ein paar leichte Reharunden drehen?


----------



## Kasebi (18. April 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo kasebi,
> wie gehts denn so mit Deinem Knie? Kannst Du schon ein paar leichte Reharunden drehen?



Das geht wahrscheinlich nächste Woche los. Aber erst mal auf der Straße 
und flach.  Besser wie gar nichts und ein Wiedereinstieg.


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2009)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja heute die Hainleite Tour durchführen, da aber etwas dazwischen gekommen war musste ich diese Tour auf Sonnabend, den 25.04. verlegen.
Ich fand aber am heutigen Vormittag noch Zeit eine etwas ausgedehnte Tour durch die Elster und Saaleaue durchzuführen. Vom Airpark ging es schnurgerade nach Osten zum Saaleradweg. Am Einstieg in der Straße Vor Dem Klausentor nördlich Gerichtsrain führt ein kleiner versteckter Trail parallel zum Radweg. 
Den wahrscheinlich noch ein zwei Biker aus Merseburg kennen, da frische Reifenspuren auf dem Weg vorhanden waren. In Schkopau ging es dann auf der Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale. Weiter in Richtung Kollenbey, am Ortseingang dann nach Norden über die erbaute Brücke in die Aue hinein.
Nach einigen hundert Metern, wie in den Bildern ja zu sehen ist, dann Abbruch und retour bis Kollenbey. Auf der Zubringerstraße dann in Richtung B91. Kurz vor der Saalebrücke auf dem Radweg, dann Platter am Hinterrad. Ich hatte mir einen Dorn eingefahren. Nach dem Schlauchwechsel dann noch ca. 800 Meter auf der Planenaer Landstraße gen Planena. Nach den 800 Metern über eine Wiese nach Nordost abgebogen und durch die Wiesen bis zum Hauptweg der wie eine gerade Linie Richtung Norden führt. Der Weg über die Steinlache ist wegen Hochwasser noch nicht befahrbar, also weiter den Hauptweg nach Norden, einige überschwemmte Bereiche wurden kurzerhand durchfahren, Schuhe wurden noch nicht nass. Der Weg führe über die Elsterbrücke und stieß dann auf die Elsterstraße, ein befestigter Feldweg. Ich folgte dann einen Schleichweg, sicherlich von Anglern angelegt, der wieder an die Elster führte und folgte diesen. Es ging durch schöne noch im Wachstum begriffene Brennnesseln. Bis zu einem Punkt, wo es absolut nicht mehr weiterging. 
Also wieder zurück bis zur Elsterstraße. Und dann weiter auf der Gutsstrasse und der Georgi Dimitroff Straße nach Westen. Auf der Malderitzstrasse bis zum Ende und dann weiter auf den Radweg am Hochufer der Elster. Ungefähr auf der Hälfte des Blockes der sich rechter Hand befindet geht ein schmaler Weg wieder zur Elster runter, den ich auch folgte. Der Weg endet genau an der Elster- und Steinlachemündung in die Saale.
Ab hier ging es dann weiter auf Trampelpfaden und etwas breiteren ausgetretenen Weg bis zur Brücke über die Saale bei Röpzig. Landschaftlich ein sehr schöner Streckenabschnitt.
Die Fahrt führte mich unter der Brücke hindurch auf noch gut fahrbaren festgetretenen Weg 
unmittelbar am Ufer der Saale entlang durch das ehemalige Kasernengelände und den Wasserübungsplatz der sowjetischen Streitkräfte bis zur Rabeninsel. 
Die Uhr signalisierte mir dann, dass ich jetzt an die Rückkehr denken sollte. Also auf dem Saaleradweg auf kürzesten Weg zurück bis zur Saalebrücke bei Röpzig, dort die Saale überquert und dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis zur B91 und auf dem Radweg an der B91 zurück bis nach Merseburg Airpark. Bis zur Rabeninsel führte der Weg an die schönsten Uferabschnitte der Saale von der B91 an entlang. Ich kann wirklich jeden empfehlen diese Strecke einmal zu fahren. Auch mit einem Trekkingrad ist die Strecke gut fahrbar. Die Sackgassen die ich gefahren bin sollte man auslassen. Im Anhang der GPS- Track ohne Sackgassen. Am Ende waren es dann auch noch gute 40 km geworden.


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2009)

Hallo,
habe für den Mittwoch, den 22.04. eine kleine Aufwärmrunde zum Mondsee bei Hohenmölsen ins LMB eingetragen.
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5740
Wer also Zeit und Lust hat kann ja mitkommen.
Abfahrt ab Merseburg Parkplatz Airpark 08:30 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe für den Mittwoch, den 22.04. eine kleine Aufwärmrunde zum Mondsee bei Hohenmölsen ins LMB eingetragen.
> siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5740
> Wer also Zeit und Lust hat kann ja mitkommen.
> Abfahrt ab Merseburg Parkplatz Airpark 08:30 Uhr.


Hallo und Guten Morgen,
werde mich jetzt langsam zum Treffpunkt machen. Es erwarten mich dann 3 Mitfahrer, einer vom White-Rock-Tourenteam und zwei   White-Rock-Tourenteam Sympathisanten. Ich werde versuchen den einheimischen mal wieder neue Wege in ihrer unmittelbaren heimat zu zeigen.


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2009)

Hallo,
heute fand unsere obligatorische Dienstagtour diesmal aber am Mittwoch- statt. Ziel der Tour war der Mondsee bei Hohenmölsen. 
Mit dabei waren:
udo1, der Tourguide;
Jürgen1 aus Weißenfels;
Jürgen2 aus Weißenfels und
Thomas vom White-Rock-Tourenteam aus Weißenfels.Start war Punkt 10:00 Uhr mit dem Glockenschlag der Rathausuhr. Aber da ich ja grundsätzlich ein Von der Haustür Losfahrer bin, war mein Start in Merseburg schon um 08:33 Uhr. Mit leichtem Wind aus West war ich in 64 Minuten am Treffpunkt und konnte mich somit noch ein wenig in der Sonne wärmen. Meine 3 Mitfahrer waren überpünktlich und so konnten wir dann um 10:00 Uhr starten. Zum Warmfahren ging es erst einmal die Leipziger Straße entlang um dann in den Fritz Gerasch weg abzubiegen. Also Berg hoch war angesagt. Den Lasalleweg 750 Meter nach Süden und dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten abgebogen. Dieser führte uns über die B91 und Zorbau nach Kleben. 
Ab Kleben immer gen Osten über die A9 und Nellschütz bis nach Poserna. Ab hier gelangten wir auf den Rippachradweg, den wir dann nach Süden durch herrlichen Auenwald bis Taucha folgten. Am südlichen Ortsausgang von Taucha in der Linkskurve ging es geradeaus weiter auf dem Rippach-Nessaradweg, 
an gelben Rapsfeldern entlang, durch Auenwald bis nach Webau. Ortsausgang Webau Richtung Wählitz führt links ein Plattenweg in den ehemaligen Standortübungsplatz. Den folgten wir, nach ca. 400 Meter bog ein Weg ab, der uns an der nördlichen Waldkannte entlang führte. Am Ende eine Spitzkehre nach Süden und vor uns stand eine Rampe. Rechtzeitiges Schalten wäre angebracht gewesen, hätte uns aber auch nicht viel genutzt, trotz Absenken meiner Gabel musste ich aus dem Sattel raus, schieben war jetzt das einzige was uns nach oben brachte. 
Oben angekommen erst einmal Pause für uns Alte Herren, Puls senken. 
Nach der Pause ging es weiter über den Platz in östlicher Richtung, bis wir die K2196 erreichten. Auf der ca. 500 Meter nach Süden und dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Süden, an der Grube Einheit vorbei bis zum Mondsee. Am südlichen Ufer ging es bis zum Westufer weiter, um dann auf einen Trail im westlich gelegenen Waldstück von Mondsee weiter zufahren. Leider konnten wir einen Wasserlauf, der unseren Weg kreuzte, nicht durchfahren. So fuhren wir eine kleine Ehrenrunde und gelangten dann in die Ortschaft Nödlitz, die Welt scheint stehengeblieben zu sein. Von Nödlitz nach Wildschütz durch die Gartenanlage bis zur B91. Diese wurde in westlicher Richtung überquert. Auf einen schon etwas betagten Asphaltweg oder auch Straße gelangten wir nach Gröben. Von Gröben nach Teuchern und dann weiter nach Krössuln. Ortseingang Krössuln führt ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden, auf dem fuhren weiter über die A9 zur Salzstrasse. Die Fahrt führte uns weiter auf der Salzstrasse nach Norden bis Untergreislau. Auf dem Radweg am Greißlaubach entlang ging es weiter, am Schwimmbad vorbei, bis nach Weißenfels. Am Hotel Güldene Berge wurde die Tour nach 54 km und 482 HM beendet. Die Tour hat Spaß gemacht, es waren ja auch sehr nette Mitfahrer dabei und es wurde sich kein einziges Mal verfahren. Die Tour kann auch mit Trekkingrädern gefahren werden. Auf jeden Fall hatten wir heute wieder einmal neue Wege unter den Stollenreifen gehabt und die Aussichten waren einfach Spitze. Der Anteil an öffentlichen Strassen wurde sehr klein gehalten. Ich musste ja noch bis Merseburg weiter und dabei überraschte mich noch eine ordentliche Regenfront, also musste ich die letzten 6 km auch noch in die Regensachen. Meine Strecke war dann am Endeetwas länger, 101km. Nun ja nächsten Dienstag geht es durch die Elster-Saaleaue Richtung Halle und vorher am Sonnabend durch die Hainleite von Heldrungen bis nach Berga.


----------



## Udo1 (23. April 2009)

Hallo,
hier, wie schon gestern angekündigt, das *Video* zur Mondsee-Tour.

Im Anhang der GPS-Track.


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2009)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit meinen beiden Radlern Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein unterwegs. Da Harti ja ein richtiger Bratwurstgourmet ist, er kennt alle Hausschlachtungen im Umkreis von 50 km um Merseburg. Er hatte einen heißen Tipp bekommen, wo die Bratwürste am besten schmecken sollen. Also heute Treffpunkt 09:30 Uhr und ab in Richtung Zappendorf, der Hausschlachter Mauf war unser Ziel. Erich war heute der Tourguide, so konnte ich mich diesmal ganz entspannt zurück lehnen und die schöne Aussicht genießen. Mein GPS zeichnete die Tour auf, die Sonne schien, leichter Rückenwind, was konnte schöner sein. Es ging erst einmal vom Treffpunkt an der B91 auf dem Radweg Richtung Saalebrücke. Ab hier dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis Planena, dort über das Wehr und weiter auf dem Radweg bis Röpzig. In Röpzig wurde die Saale wieder überquert und weiter am Telekomgebäude vorbei durch die alte ehemalige russische Kaserne jetzt schönes Wohngebiet- auf dem Radweg weiter bis zur Kreuzung Warneckstraße. An der Kreuzung wandten wir uns nach Westen an die Saale die nach 400 Metern überwunden wurde, am linken Saaleufer ging es dann bis zum ehemaligen Karstadt-Kaufhaus. Wir folgten der Mansfelder Straße Richtung Westen bis zum Einstieg auf die Peißnitzinsel. Weiter ging es über die Peißnitzinsel, die Wilde Saale wurde nördlich von Night Club Pink Lady überquert. Die Heideallee weiter in Richtung Norden bis Gaststätte Waldkater. Ab hier ging es auf dem Lutherweg quer durch die Dölauer Heide auf dem Kolkturmweg, den G.-V.-Alvenslebenweg und den Lieskauerweg bis nach Lieskau. Lieskau wurde in Nordwestlicher Richtung durchquert, nördlich der Straße Am Kalkofen befindet sich ein ehemaliger Steinbruch, jetzt mit Wasser gefüllt. Ein herrlicher Platz für eine kurze Pause mit sehr schöner Sicht über das Land in Richtung Salzmünde. 
Es ging dann weiter auf einen Feldweg bis wir wieder auf den Harzvorlandweg und Lutherweg gelangten. Diesen folgten wir dann Benkendorf. Benkendorf wurde auf der Quillschinaer Straße in westlicher Richtung bis zum ehemaligen Bahndamm durchquert. Auf dem Bahndamm, jetzt Radweg, ging es durch das Salzatal bis Zappendorf.  Am Ortseingang von Salzmünde die Straße der Freundschaft nach Süden bis zur Salzmünder Straße, diese dann weiter bis nach Kölme. Am südlichen Ortseingang von Zappendorf steht noch eine alte Gebeetssäule aus der Zeit Luthers. 
Kölme dann weiter die Hauptstraße nach Süden bis sie eine 90° Kurve nach links macht, hier geradeaus weiter bis in die Straße der Einheit. Unser Ziel war erreicht die Hausschlachtung Mauf. Der Laden wurde gestürmt, 
die Bratwürste, Rotwürste wechselten die Seite und weiter ging es dann durch das Salzatal ein sehr schönes Tal, kann ich nur empfehlen für eine Familientour- weiter. 
An kleinen Seen vorbei bis nach Langenbogen. Weiter durch Langenbogen Richtung Westen bis zum Kernersee. Hier statten wir den Forellenhof einen Besuch ab, die Fischbrötchen schmecken hier sehr lecker für eine Tour, die dort vorbeiführen sollte, ein kleiner 
Tipp-. 
Am Weida Ringkanal ging es dann weiter bis nach Wansleben am See. Nach Überquerung der Eisenbahnstrecke Halle-Eisleben wandten wir uns auf der Hauptstraße nach Osten bis ca. 2km hinter den östlichen Ortseingang. In einer leichten Linkskurve geht 90° nach Süden ein Feldweg ab, gut fahrbar für Trekkingräder. Dieser Weg endet am Parkeingang vom Teutschenthaler Schlosspark. Der Schlosspark wurde südlich durchquert. Achtung am Ende des Parks ist eine Brücke. Die Metallbeplankung ist in Längsrichtung angebracht mit Zwischenräumen. Für MTB gut fahrbar, alle anderen mit Trekkingbereifung unbedingt absteigen, mein Hinterrad steckte in der Spalte, ist aber nichts passiert, außer das ich einen leichten Durchschlag hatte, wie ich einige Kilometer weiter feststellen musste. Auf dem folgenden Wirtschaftsweg umsäumt mit schon fast in voller Blüte stehendem Raps ging es dann weiter gen Osten bis zur L173. Von der L173 auf die K2150 weiter nach Osten, bis ca. 500 Meter vor der A143. Hier geht ein Feldweg nach Süden, parallel zur A143. Aber erst hieß es hier Schlauchwechsel am Hinterrad, die Folgen der Brücke beseitigen. Auf dem Weg wurde dann weiter gefahren, bis zur nächsten Brücke über die A143. Die BAB wurde dort überquert und auf den neu angelegten Wirtschaftsweg - Betonfahrspuren- ging es dann schon bei recht heftigen Gegenwind bis nach Dehlitz am Berge. Auf der K2156 weiter bis zum Abzweig nach Dörstewitz, durch Dörstewitz durch am LKW-Parkplatz von DOW vorbei bis auf die Straße an der Deponie Hochhalde Schkopau. Diese Straße führte uns dann geradewegs nach Wassertal. Am Bahnübergang Fischweg war die heutige sehr interessante und landschaftlich abwechslungsreiche Tour beendet. Mein Dank gilt den Tourguide Erich, der mir wieder einmal einige Abschnitte gezeigt hatte die ich noch nicht kannte. Am Ende war unsere Bratwurstbeschaffungstour 75 km lang und die Summe der Steigungen betrug 420 Meter, also eine schöne Flachlandtour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2009)

Hallo,
bin gerade von meiner Hainleitetour -Heldrungen, Seehausen, Seega, Possen, Sondershausen,Badraer Schweiz, Berga- zurück.
Streckenlänge 69,2 km, Summe der Steigungen 1184 Meter mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 14 km/h. Erstes Fazit, war eine Super Geile Tour gewesen. Tourbericht mit Video folgt erst Morgen, heute habe ich keinen Bock mehr, muss erst einmal meinen Flüssigkeitspegel mit ein zwei oder auch drei Bier auffüllen.


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2009)

Hallo,
so nun der Tourbericht von der gestrigen Hainleitetour. Die Fahrt mit dem SA-Ticket von Merseburg bis Heldrungen Bahnhof ging besser als ich gedacht hatte. Fahrradfahrer waren noch nicht unterwegs, so hatte ich wie immer nur Probleme beim Einsteigen in die hervorragenden alten Waggons der DB in Merseburg. Aber zuerst ein kleiner Schock, der Automat wollte meinen 20  Schein nicht annehmen nur noch 10  Scheine. Also schnell in den nächsten Kiosk und gewechselt. Die Züge fuhren alle sehr pünktlich, das Wagenmaterial der DB Erfurt Richtung Magdeburg ist bestens für Biker geeignet. Pünktlich 09:48 Uhr konnte ich in Heldrungen starten. Auf den Radweg ging es dann über Oldisleben bis Seehausen. Erste linksabbiegende Straße die in den Ort führt ging es weiter immer der Straße folgend, die in Höhe der Kyffhäuser-Kaserne in eine Straße des Bundes übergeht, befahren auf eigene Gefahr. Ab der Kaserne befindet man sich dann auf dem StOrtÜbPlatz, wenn Schranke runter, dann nicht Reinfahren, Übungsbetrieb. Am Beginn der ersten großen Rechtskurve dann geradeaus weiter, die so genannte Salzstraße. Nach ca. 1 km führt ein Weg 90° nach Osten, den ca.200 Meter folgen. Der Mutzenbrunnen ist erreicht. 
Anschließend retour bis zur Salzstraße und weiter 300 Meter nach Westen bis zur Höhe 270,0. Hier den Weg der nach Nordost geht weiter folgen bis man an eine Schranke gelangt, Ende Übungsplatz. Hinter der Schranke weiter geradeaus, kaum Anstieg da sich der Weg in der Mitte des Hanges parallel zum Höhenzug langzieht. An der nächsten breiten Waldautobahnkreuzung, ist genau in der Mitte einer langestreckten schönen Abfahrt nach Rechts berghoch bis zur Sachsenburg. 
Ab der Sachsenburg ist der Weg mit rotem Dreieck nach Norden ausgeschildert. Nach dem ich in Folge einen Abschnitt des Wanderweges gesehen hatte, habe ich mich entschlossen den Hainleiteweg nicht ganz wie geplant zu folgen, sondern ein wenig abzuändern, meine Mitfahrer zu Himmelfahrt werden es mir sicherlich danken. Am Ochsenstieg 
bin ich wieder auf den Weg gestoßen. Es ging bergab durch einen schönen Hohlweg bis zur südlichen Waldkannte. Auf den Weg dann weiter nach Westen Ab Wüstung Steinkreuz bis Düppel ist der Weg mit tiefen Spurrillen von den landwirtschaftlichen Nutzfahrzeugen zerfurcht, hier etwas Vorsichtig fahren. 
Hinter der Wüstung Eichelkamm geht der Weg durch zwei Baumreihen, nicht fahrbar. Alles zugewachsen, hier sollte sich der Wegewart mal ranmachen und den Weg wieder nutzbar machen. 
Rechts der Baumreihe geht jetzt ein Wirtschaftsweg, den man nutzen kann, wenn das Wetter trocken ist. Und immer wieder herrliche Aussichten vom Weg in die Landschaft in westlicher und südlicher Richtung. Durch das Rabental, herrliche lange Abfahrt ging es zur Wipper runter. Ein kurzes Stück auf der Straße nach Seega. An der Gaststätte Weißes Roß, hat noch geöffnet, vorbei den Berg hoch. Am Ende geht der Weg geradeaus weiter hinter dem Wildschweingehege lang, wieder ausgeschildert mit rotem Dreieck. Das ist der ein ordentlicher Anstieg, mit Schiebeinlagen ging es hoch. Oben angekommen habe ich dann den Weg der nördlich um den Kuhberg führt gewählt, bei Nässe nicht zu empfehlen. Einige Wege die in MagicMaps noch als Weg eingezeichnet sind gibt es schon nicht mehr. An der Kreuzung Höhe 381,3 stieß ich dann wieder auf meinen geplanten Weg und fuhr dann weiter in westlicher Richtung bis Marienbrunn, Waldautobahn. Ab Marienbrunn ging es das Wolfental weiter, hier fand ich die Rudimente des Kalten Krieges, Betonplattenstraße im Wald Ehemalieger Konzentrierungsraum des Panzerregimentes 16 der 11. MotSchützDiv der NVA-. Ich folgte diesen Weg über den Schwarzen Grund jetzt immer leicht ansteigend, weiter nördlich Mittelberg vorbei bis hoch zum Jagdschloss Possen. 
Vom Possen eine herrlich schöne geile Abfahrt durch das Spierental bis nach Jecha zur L1034 runter. Die Straße nach Richtung Innenstadt ca. 800 Meter gefolgt und dann nach Norden den Wolfsgalgen hoch. Bis zur Schranke zum StOrtÜbPl Sondershausen. 10 Meter vor der Schranke, den äußersten linken Weg, der an Berghang geschmiegt entlang führt, weiter. Der Weg gelangt dann im Schersental auf die L1040. Auf dem Wanderweg, führt an der Waldkante parallel zur L1040 nach Norden weiter. Bei der Höhe 280,1 bin ich dann zur L1040 abgebogen, am Tierheim. Der Wanderweg bis Badra war ab hier nicht mehr fahrbar. Auf der L1040 dann weiter bis Badra und in der Ortsmitte nach Norden zur Höhe 251,5 hoch. Auf einer schönen langen Abfahrt westlich vom Kanzelberg und Schlossberg 
dann runter bis zum Stausee. Am Südufer des Stausees dann weiter bis zum Ostufer, hier auf den Radweg weiter bis Berga. 
Für meine Himmelfahrtstour werde ich die Strecke noch ein wenig entschärfen, nicht alle meine Mitfahrer haben in diesem Jahr schon soviel wie ich, 4600 km, auf dem Tacho. Auf der gesamten Strecke begegnete ich 6 Wanderer und einen MTB-Fahrer ohne Helm. Landschaftlich ist es eine schöne Tour. Von der Schwierigkeit würde ich sagen mittel. Eine Grundkondition sollte schon vorhanden sein. Die Strecke ist geprägt von meistens längeren moderaten Anstiegen, bis auf Seega, dort ist der Anstieg Hammerhart- Schieben angesagt, für die Normalfahrer- und langen bergab Fahrten.
Und alle die nicht mit dabei waren, haben echt was verpasst.


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2009)

Hallo,
wer Lust hat und vor allem wer Zeit hat, kann ja Morgen um 09:30 Uhr am Bahnhofsvorplatz in Merseburg sein. Ich werde einigen Fahrern, vom White Rock Tourenteam aus Weißenfels, die Elster-Saaleaue von Schkopau bis zum nördlichen Ende der Rabeninsel bis kurz vor der Rennbahn und zurück auf Wiesenwegen durch die Saaleaue an der linken Saaleuferseite zeigen.
Tourbericht folgt natürlich Morgen Abend.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (28. April 2009)

Hallo Udo,

hast du schon eine Tour für's kommende Wochenende geplant?

Ciao Zapp


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2009)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> hast du schon eine Tour für's kommende Wochenende geplant?
> 
> Ciao Zapp


Hallo Zapp,
ja habe ich, es geht zum Schloß sancoussie und dann weiter in das Schlaubachtal bei Mühlrose, aber diesmal mit Frau und Auto. Bin erst wieder am 03.05. Abends zurück. Aber für den 10.05. steht eine Tour im LMB http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8238.


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2009)

Hallo,
heute fand die Elster-Saaleaue Tour statt. Mit dabei waren 
Jürgen aus Weißenfels;
Manfred aus Weißenfels vom White-Rock-Tourenteam;
Thomas aus Weißenfels vom White-Rock-Tourenteam;
Manfred von den Merseburger Radlern und der
Tourguide der heutigen Tour Udo1 aus Merseburg.
Treffpunkt war 09:30 Uhr am Bahnhof Merseburg. Alle Mitfahrer trafen pünktlich mit Zug und Rad ein, so das auch pünktlich gestartet wurde. 
Als erstes ging es durch Merseburg zur Saale in Höhe der Neumarktbrücke, den Ortsunkundigen musste doch der Saaleradweg in unserer schönen Stadt Merseburg gezeigt werden. Die Weißenfelser waren recht angetan, was sich hier so alles getan hat. Vor dem Klausentor geht der alte Saaleradweg ab, ab hier zeigte ich den Weißenfelsern, das es auch in Merseburg noch den einen und anderen Trail gibt. 
Wieder auf dem Radweg fuhren wir weiter bis über die Saalebrücke bei Schkopau. Auf der Straße Kollenbey-B91 fuhren wir weiter auf die B91 zu, unter der B91 am Saaleufer hindurch und dann weiter Richtung Planena. Kurz vor der neuen ICE-Trasse dann nach Osten durch die Auenwiesen und der Steinlache bis fast zur B91 vor. Dann weiter Richtung Norden, einen kurzen Abstecher zur Furt an der Gerwische,
danach retour und weiter Richtung Norden mit Wasserdurchfahrt. Die Weiße Elster wurde zw. Ammendorf und Beesen überwunden. Nach der Überwindung der Weißen Elster auf den Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen weiter, bis zum Aussichtspunkt Am hohen Ufer. 
Durch die Blätter in den Bäumen ist der Einlauf der Weißen Elster in die Saale sehr schlecht einsehbar. Also runter an das Saaleufer auf einen kleinen Trail. Vom Ufer aus sieht man den Zusammenfluss von Elster, stilles Wasser und Saale sehr gut. 
Stilles Wasser ist die Bezeichnung der Verlängerung der Steinlache und Gerwische. Ab jetzt ging es immer hart am rechten Saaleufer bis zur Brücke bei Röpzig. Danach weiter unter der Brücke hindurch über den ehemaligen Übungsplatz der sowjetischen Streitkräfte bis Wörmlitz. Dieser Abschnitt ist einer der schönsten im Bereich Schkopau-Halle/Rabeninsel. Von Wörmlitz geht ein kleiner Weg durch die Kleingartenanlage weiter am Saaleufer bis zum Bölberger Weg kurz vor der Brück die auf die Rabeninsel führt. Über die Brücke auf die Rabeninsel und dann gleich weiter bis zum Saalewehr im Südteil der Insel. 
Die Insel wurde am Westufer umfahren bis zur Brücke über den Saalearm im Norden. Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es dann weiter bis kurz vor der Rennbahn. Ab hier dann an der Fernwärmeleitung weiter bis zum Regattakanal Bootshaus. Zwischen der mit Wasser gefüllten Kiesgrube und den Kanal dann weiter auf einen schönen schmalen Pfad nach Südwesten. Zwischendurch hatte ich nur noch den Manfred aus Weißenfels an meinem Hinterrad, die anderen drei waren mit einem mal verschwunden. 
Dank der Kommunikationstechnik gelang es uns Kontakt aufzunehmen. Da Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein die geplante Strecke im Forum genau studiert hatte wusste er ja eigentlich wo ich hinwollte. Leider hat er nicht mit meiner kurzfristigen spontanen Änderung der Route gerechnet. Also sie fanden sich dann am Ende des Kiessees wieder ein und gemeinsam ging die Fahrt auf einem Trail weiter bis zum Bahndamm der Strecke Halle- Eisleben. Am Bahndamm dann ca. 600 Meter nach Osten bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke die über die Saale führt. Unter der Brücke durch weiter durch die Saalewiesen 
bis nach Beuchlitz. Ab Beuchlitz dann weiter auf der L163 bis zum Geburtsort der längsten Frau Deutschlands, die mit 12 Jahren schon eine stattliche Länge von 2,50 Meter aufwies und mit 18 Jahren und einer Größe von 2,55 Meter in Paris gestorben ist- Holleben-. Ab Holleben weiter durch die Wiesen, 
auch kleine Aue genannt. Der Wiesenweg führte uns bis nördlich von Benkendorf. Ab hier weiter durch die Wiesen, über den ehemaligen Wasserübungsplatz bis nach Röpzig zum Boxenstopp an der Feldküche.
Die Erbsensuppe mit Bockwurst hat wiedermal sehr lecker geschmeckt. Nach der Stärkung ging es weiter durch die Wiesen und Aue bis nach Hohenweiden und dann weiter auf dem Radweg über das Saalewehr bei Planena bis zur B91. An der B91 bis zur Unterführung der B91. Ab hier dann 90° nach Westen bis an den DOW-Zaun und von dort weiter durch den Lauchagrund über Wassertal bis zum Airpark nach Merseburg zurück.Nach einem kleinen Kaltgetränk, das wir in der  in der Halleschen Straße zu uns nahmen wurde die Tour beendet. Insgesamt waren es dann ca., 54 km und 482 HM, also eine reine Flachlandtour. Alle Wege waren trocken und gut fahrbar, auch für Trekkingräder. Das Wetter spielte mit und meine netten Mitfahrer haben wieder einmal ohne zu murren alles über sich ergehen lassen. Wie gesagt es war landschaftlich gesehen eine der der schönsten Abschnitte an der Saale. Zum Nachfahren sehr zu empfehlen.
Im Anhang der Track der Tour. Das Video folgt wahrscheinlich Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2009)

Hallo Reinhard1,

zu Deinem heutigen Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir alles Gute, Gesundheit, keine Stürze und immer Luft auf den Reifen, sowie noch viele interessante Touren.


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2009)

Heute, Punkt 10:00 Uhr, trafen sich die Dienstagsfahrer, Brustgurtfahrer, White-Rock-Tourenteamfahrer und Sympatiesanten zur Gratulationskur für unseren Mitfahrer Reinhard1.
Nach der Zeremonie
wurde eine gemeinsame Geburtstagsausfahrt durch den alten Landkreis Weißenfels unternommen, wo sich das Geburtstagskind als Tourguide sehr gut bewährt hat.
An der Ruine der Wehrkirche in Schkortleben das Gruppenfoto.
Der Tourguide hatte eine super Weg-Zeit Berechnung durchgeführt. Vor dem kurzen, aber kräftigen Regenguß saßen wir im trockenen und ließen uns das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schmecken. Danke Reinhard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, es hat Spaß gemacht und noch viele schöne gemeinsame Touren.


----------



## Kasebi (29. April 2009)

Hallo Reinhard1
Den Geburtstagsglückwünschen schließe ich mich gerne an.
Ich wüsch dir immer den richtigen Druck im Reifen und alles was du dir selber wünscht.
na denn noch eine schöne Feier
Gruß Kasebi


----------



## Reinhard1 (29. April 2009)

Hallo Udo, hallo Kasebi,
vielen Dank für die vielen guten Wünsche anläßlich meines 60. Geburtstages.
Ich habe mich sehr gefreut.
Auf viele gemeinsame Touren noch.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2009)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, hallo Kasebi,
> vielen Dank für die vielen guten Wünsche anläßlich meines 60. Geburtstages.......
> Gruß Reinhard


jetzt bin ich der jüngste bei den Dienstagsfahrern


----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2009)

Hallo,
und hier das Video von der Elster-Saaleaue Tour vom letzten Dienstag, den28.04.


----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2009)

Hallo,
am kommenden Dienstag, den 05.05. findet wieder die Dienstagstour statt.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7632
Tour ist ein Rundkurs über 63 km. Start ist am Südfeldsee Hafen um 10:00 Uhr. Der Streckenverlauf ist auf nachfolgenden Kartenausschnitt zu sehen.
Es geht durch das Hesseltal, den Oechlitzer Grund und Langeneichstädte Grund zum Garb der Dolmengöttin. Dort Wendepunkt der Tour. Zurück an der Schwarzeiche entlang bis Wünsch zum Strohballenhaus. Über die Klobikauer Halde Aussichtsturm mit Downhill zum Geiseltalsee geht es dann am Nord und Ostufer über Frankleben und den Runstedter See zum Parkpatz am Südfeldsee Ostseite, Höhe Badestrand.
Tour ist auch für Trekkinkräder geeignet.


----------



## Reinhard1 (30. April 2009)

Hallo Udo,
hier die Anschrift von unserem Hotel in Zinnowitz auf Usedom:
"Casa Familia" Usedom,
Dünenstr. 45 
17454 Zinnowitz; Tel. 03837777-0
E-Mail: [email protected] www.casafamilia.de
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
so nun bin ich wieder zurück aus dem brandenburgischen, östlich von Berlin gelegenen größten zusammen hängenden Waldstück Deutschlands. Habe das Gebiet, diesmal per Pedes erkundet und musste feststellen das dieses Gebiet ein sehr schönes Bikerparadies ist. Es gibt dort super ausgeschilderte Radwege.
Mein Weg führte mich auch in das reizvolle Schlaubetal.
Hier die Bremsdorfer Mühle mit Gaststätte an der Schlaube gelegen. Der Naturpark Schlaubetal wird auf jedem Fall noch in diesem Jahr ein Ziel werden.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute 
Da ich die Dienstagstour in der nächsten Woche "anführe", aber der eigentliche Organisator "Udo1" um eine Verschiebung gebeten hat findet die Tour nächste Woche am Mittwoch den13.5. statt.
Die Route: Crossen - Thüringen Weg - Bad Köstritz - Steinbrücken - Zeitzer Forst und angrenzende Dörfer - Zeitz (übers Kuhndorftal) - Luckenau.
Länge Ca55Km, 800 - 900 Hm
Die langsam aber sicher zuwachsenden Wege im Forst überlassen wir ihrem Schiksal und meiden sie weitesgehend. Es giebt trotzdem eine Menge zu entdecken.
Also dann
Kasebi
Hier noch die Startzeit:9:14 Uhr oder 10:17 Uhr am Bhf Crossen Ort. Die genaue Zeit muß noch abgesprochen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Da ich die Dienstagstour in der nächsten Woche "anführe", aber der eigentliche Organisator "Udo1" um eine Verschiebung gebeten hat findet die Tour nächste Woche am Mittwoch den13.5. statt.
> Die Route: Crossen - Thüringen Weg - Bad Köstritz - Steinbrücken - Zeitzer Forst und angrenzende Dörfer - Zeitz (übers Kuhndorftal) - Luckenau.
> Länge Ca55Km, 800 - 900 Hm
> ...


Hallo kasebi,
10:17 Uhr ist besser, dann klappt es mit dem Hopperticket.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Mai 2009)

Also dann 10:17 Uhr. Werde es gleich noch in den Fahrgemeinschaften eintragen


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
heute Morgen, zum Start zur Oechlitzer Grund Tour, war das Wetter ja nicht gerade einladend. Als ich um 09:30 Uhr zum Treffpunkt wollte regnete es erst einmal und es sah nicht danach aus, dass es in nÃ¤chster Zeit aufhÃ¶ren wÃ¼rde. Also meinen Mitfahrer Reinhard1 angerufen und mich erkundigt, wie es in WeiÃenfels aussieht. Noch kein Regen. Kann aber gleich losgehen. Da haben wir die Tour kurzerhand gekÃ¤nzelt. Da ich aber nicht wusste ob doch noch jemand am Treffpunkt steht, habe ich die Regenkleidung angezogen und bin zum Treffpunkt Hafen SÃ¼dfeldsee. Unterwegs traf ich noch 4 Jakobspilger mit denen ich mich sehr angenehm unterhalten habe. Am Treffpunkt angekommen, noch 10 Minuten gewartet und da ich ja schon die erste Regenstrecke hinter mir hatte gleich weiter durch den Regen Richtung MÃ¼cheln. Jetzt hÃ¶rte der Regen plÃ¶tzlich auf. Das Telefon klingelte und mein Mitfahrer Reinhard1 teilte mir mit das er mit JÃ¼rgen2 aus Lobitzsch Richtung Treffpunkt unterwegs ist. Ich also wieder retour und den beiden entgegengefahren. In Tagewerben trafen wir uns dann. Gemeinsam ging es dann zum SÃ¼dfeldsee am Westufer entlang bis zur Halde Vesta. Da ja mittlerweile die Zeit schon etwas vorangeschritten war, habe ich dann die Tour etwas abgewandelt. Es ging weiter am Nordhang der Halde Vesta nach Bedra. Von Bedra dann den Wanderweg hoch zur Halde PfÃ¤nnerhall. Von oben hatten wir heute einen sehr schÃ¶nen Rundblick Ã¼ber den Geiseltalsee in Richtung Klobikauer Halde und Schkopau/Merseburg. Der Wind aus SÃ¼dwest kommend pfiff uns auf der HÃ¶he ganz schÃ¶n um den Helm. Nach einer kurzen Pause ging es dann auf den Trail am West hang runter bis zum Aussichtspunkt Neumark. Ab Krumpa fuhr ich dann auf den oberen Radweg weiter, da ja am 1.05. der Geiseleinlauf durch den Verkehrsminister von Sachsen-Anhalt feierlich eingeweiht wurde. Jetzt kann man wieder Ã¼ber die neue BrÃ¼cke, die Ã¼ber die Geisel fÃ¼hrt, bis zum Tunnel nach MÃ¼cheln weiterfahren. Gleich nach dem Tunnel wurde die Geisel durch die Furt durchquert. Ab hier zeigte ich meinen beiden Mitfahrern wieder einige neue Wege. Es ging zur SÃ¼dseite von MÃ¼cheln und auf den GeiselhÃ¶henweg immer im Hang Richtung St. Ulrich. Zwischen St. Ulrich und St. Micheln fÃ¼hrt ein Tal nach SÃ¼den in diesem Tal fuhren wir dann bis zum Waldausgang hoch. Am West hang ging es dann wieder nach Norden zurÃ¼ck und am Hang weiter Richtung Westen bis St. Micheln. Ab hier im Mittelteil des Hanges wieder nach Osten bis zum Talausgang zurÃ¼ck. Achtung am Ende befinden sich Stufen, die aber durchaus durch einen geÃ¼bten Fahrer Ã¼berwunden werden kÃ¶nnen. Nach ca. 150 Meter in Ã¶stlicher Richtung geht nach Norden die OrtsverbindungsstraÃe nach Schnellroda. Gleich hinter der GeiselbrÃ¼cke fÃ¼hrt ein Wanderweg am linken Bachufer entlang, den wir bis zur Kirche St. Ulrich folgten. Die Stufen an der BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die Geisel bei der Kirche sind ebenfalls mit ein wenig Geschick fahrbar. Hinter der Kirche fÃ¼hrt der Weg dann ca. 100 Meter auf einer StraÃe am rechten Geiselufer weiter um dann wieder auf das linke Ufer zu wechseln. Der Wanderweg fÃ¼hrt dann am Schloss MÃ¼cheln vorbei bis zum MÃ¼hlenrad. Hier haben wir dann einen kleinen Abstecher in den Innenhof des Schlosses gemacht. Zurzeit ist man dabei das Schloss zu renovieren, wie uns jemand sagte sollen es Wohnungen werden. GegenÃ¼ber befindet sich der Barocke Garten, den wir auch noch einen Besuch abstatteten. Nach der Besichtigung ging es dann auf der linken und rechten Geiselseite weiter bis zum FuÃgÃ¤ngertunnel, der zum Geiseltalsee und zur Marina fÃ¼hrt weiter. Auf dem oberen Radweg dann weiter Richtung StÃ¶bnitz bis zur Zufahrt zur Marina âwir wollte ja noch einen Kaffee zum aufwÃ¤rmen trinken-. Wurde leider nichts daraus, da der Kiosk noch geschlossen hatte. Also weiter auf dem unteren Radweg und der neuen BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die Geisel bis nach Frankleben. Der Radweg und die BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber das Auslaufbauwerk der Geisel ist noch nicht offiziell erÃ¶ffnet, kann aber als Radfahrer schon befahren werden. In Frankleben wurde die Tour dann beendet und die Teilnehmer fuhren wieder in ihre Heimatorte zurÃ¼ck. Alles in allem ist es, trotz anfÃ¤nglicher Schwierigkeiten, noch eine schÃ¶ne Tour geworden. Ich konnte meinen Mitfahrern wieder einige neue Abschnitte in ihrer unmittelbaren Heimat zeigen. Das Wetter hatte sich gehalten, der Wind ebbte auch nicht ab. DafÃ¼r schob er uns ein wenig auf der RÃ¼cktour, was auch nicht verkehrt war. So hatte ich von HaustÃ¼r zur HaustÃ¼r immer hin noch 72 km zurÃ¼ckgelegt.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
die nächste Dienstagstour am 12.05. um 10:00 Uhr ab Weißenfels Markt.
Abfahrt ab Merseburg Kreuzung Zeppelinstr.-Kastanienallee 08:30 Uhr
Ziel sind die Toten Täler -Orchideenblüte- bei Großwilsdorf.


----------



## Kasebi (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo Udo
Ich hab mich für den 12.5. als Mitfahrer eingetragen. Andersrum wäre mir die Tour zwar lieber. Aber ist ja egal. Ob ich nach WSF komme (9:48 auf dem Bhf) oder erst ab Neue Welt (Glaube heißt so hinter Mertendorf am Saaleradweg) zu euch stoße kann ich aber erst Sonntag sagen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Ich hab mich für den 12.5. als Mitfahrer eingetragen. Andersrum wäre mir die Tour zwar lieber. Aber ist ja egal. Ob ich nach WSF komme (9:48 auf dem Bhf) oder erst ab Neue Welt (Glaube heißt so hinter Mertendorf am Saaleradweg) zu euch stoße kann ich aber erst Sonntag sagen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Wir freuen uns schon auf Deine Teilnahme. Im Rucksack Platz lassen für die "BRUSTGURTFAHRER-URKUNDE". Bringe ich an diesem Tag mit, um sie Dir feierlich zu überreichen.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
heute wollte ich den Sturm ein wenig ausweichen und bin zu einer kleinen lockeren Runde durch die Neue Lupe-Elsteraue aufgebrochen. Von Merseburg ging es zuerst zum Saaleradweg und dann weiter bis nach Kollenbey. Durch den Sturm haben sich die Störche im dortigen Nest wahrscheinlich sehr klein gemacht, sie warennicht auszumachen. Auf dem Damm der Steinlache ging es dann weiter bis in den Auenwald bei Burgliebenau. In der dortigen Dorfgaststätte schnell eine Gose mit Waldmeister dem Körper zugeführt und dann wieder weiter mit kräftigen Rückenwind am Wallendorfer See entlang bis zum Hirschberg. Ab hier dann abgebogen zum Badestrand am Raßnitzer See. Hier war heute Hochbetrieb der Surfer, nun ja bei diesem Sturm hat das sicherlich großen Spaß gemacht, wie man nachfolgend sehen kann.
Am Ostufer ging es dann um den Raßnitzer See bis zum Einstieg "Rüsterweg" den fuhr ich dann weiter über Tragarth und Luppenau bis Merseburg zurück. Der Wind entwickelte sich auf der Rückfahrt schon zum leichten Orkan, kurzzeitig wurde ich, bis fast zum Stillstand, abgebremst.
Der Rüsterweg ist sehr zu empfehlen und sollte bei einem Besuch der Lupe-Elsteraue durchaus mal gefahren weden.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
heute wollte ich mir mal etwas gutes antun -bei dem heute vorherrschenden Wind mal mit Rückenwind fahren- und das nützliche gleich mit dem angenehmen verbinden. Also ging es erst einmal gegen den Wind immer Richtung Westen auf der Alten Heerstraße entlang.
Der Raps in all seiner Pracht in voller Blüte und den Gestank bekommt man dann gratis dazu.
Über Burgstaden und Bad Lauchstädt ging es dann bis kurz vor Schafstädt und immer ordentlicher Gegenwind. Besonders heftig war er zw. Großgräfendorf und Schafstädt, da sank meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit teilweise auf 8 km/h. Kurz vor Schafstädt dann nach Norden über die A38 weiter in Richtung Steuden, zum Hühnerhof.
Zurück nach Merseburg ging es dann ganz locker und entspannt mit ordentlichem Rückenwind, über Delitz am Berge und Dörstewitz.
Trotz anfänglichen Gegenwind konnte ich meine Rundenzeit immerhin um 20 Minuten verbessern, was natürlich dem Rückenwind zu verdanken war.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
falls jemand Morgen noch nichts vor hat, 10:00 Uhr Start zur Rudelsburg.
Startort Marktplatz WSF. 
09:36 Uhr Abfahrt von Merseburg mit Hopperticket (bis Bad Sulza lösen).
*Anmeldung im LMB*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls jemand Morgen noch nichts vor hat, 10:00 Uhr Start zur Rudelsburg.
> Startort Marktplatz WSF.
> 09:36 Uhr Abfahrt von Merseburg mit Hopperticket (bis Bad Sulza lösen).
> *Anmeldung im LMB*


Nun Ja, einen Mitfahrer habe ich schon, Reinhard1.
Mal sehen ob noch der eine oder andere dazu stößt.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
heute hatte ich für das White-Rock-Tourenteam als Tourguide eine Tour geführt. Tourziel war die Rudelsburg. Die Anfahrt zur Burg diesmal nicht auf den eintönigen Saaleradweg, sondern etwas anders. Start war 10:00 Uhr vom Marktplatz in Weißenfels. Also um 09:36 Uhr mit Hopperticket Endstation Bad Sulza- nach WSF gefahren. Auf dem Marktplatz erwarteten mich schon 4 Mitfahrer vom White Rock Tourenteam und 2 Tourenteam Sympathisanten. 
So waren also rund 400 Jahre am Start. Kurz vor Startbeginn waren noch 2 etwas jüngere White-Rock Tourenteam Mitglieder dazu gestoßen. Als sie aber die geballte 400 jährige Bikererfahrung stehen sahen, zogen sie es vor doch eine eigene Tour zu unternehmen. Mit dem Glockenschlag der Rathausuhr ging es durch die Prachtstraße von Weißenfels zum Einstieg in den Greißlaubachweg am Hotel Güldene Berge. Wir folgten den Weg, der wider erwarten, trotz des Starkregens von heute Nacht- gut fahrbar war. Über Langendorf und Untergreißlau gelangten wir auf die Salzstraße, südlich Untergreißlau. Diese folgten wir in südlicher Richtung bis zum Silberberg. Ab hier 90° nach Westen bis Gröbitz. Diesmal sollte es nicht durch das Nautschketal bis nach Giekau gehen, sondern ich fuhr zum nördlichen Ortseingang von Gröbitz um dann auf dem Höhenweg vom Nautschketal weiter in westlicher Richtung zu fahren. Nach ungefähr 2 km wechselten wir von der Nordseite des Nautschketal auf die Südseite. Dazu mussten wir erst einmal den Hang auf einen Wirtschaftsweg runter. War kein leichtes Unterfangen, da bei den  Bikes von der Bereifung her von Asphaltprofil bis Stollenreifen alles vertreten war und, wie oben schon angeführt, der Starkregen in der letzten Nacht die Wege zu einer Rutschbahn gemacht hatte. Wir haben dann aber ohne große Probleme das Nautschketal durchquert 
und sind dann über Giekau weiter bis zur B180. Die B180 wurde überquert und auf einen sehr rutschigen Wiesenweg ging es erst einmal runter, um dann wieder hoch zu fahren. Jürgen 2 legte sich ein wenig ins Gras, Hinterrad drehte durch und schon war es geschehen, dadurch Stau und absteigen hinter ihm angesagt. Nun ja es ist nichts passiert und so kamen wir dann noch einigermaßen sauber auf der Höhe, östlich Kaseberg, an. Die Abfahrt ins Schoppbachtal ging besser als gedacht, außer einigen kleinen Schlammabschnitten gelangten wir ohne zu stürzen zum Schoppach. Entlang des Schoppach weiter auf einen Wiesenweg Richtung Fußballplatz Mertendorf. In Mertendorf folgten wir dann den Mühlenwanderweg. In Wetterscheid wurde die L200 überquert und an der Walkmühle erst einmal am dortigen Mühlrad mit Wasserfall eine Pause für ein Gruppenfoto eingelegt. 
Nach der Besichtigung des Mühlrades weiter auf den Mühlenwanderweg durch das malerische Mühltal weiter bis in Höhe der Lochmühle. Ab hier führt der Wanderweg auf den nördlichen Hang weiter. 
Den folgten wir dann bis Boblas. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang Boblas geht ein Wanderweg nach Westen und in einem Bogen nach Norden, schön ansteigend, bis hoch zur Höhe 233,9. Ab der Höhe wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen bis Ortseingang Neuflemmingen. Ab hier führt ein Wanderweg durch die Rapsfelder in westlicher Richtung auf das Saaletal zu, ebenfalls gut fahrbar, auch wenn das Gras manchmal ziemlich hoch war. Von dieser Höhe hat man einen herrlichen Rundblick über das Saaletal auf die Höhen am linken Saaleufer. 
Jetzt gelangten wir in das Waldgebiet auf der rechten Saaleseite. Der Weg führte uns südlich am Geiersberg vorbei, parallel zur Höhenlinie bis zu einem Taleinschnitt, den wir auf sehr schmierigen Treppen überwunden haben. Nach der Überwindung weiter im Hang in südlicher Richtung 
und hoch über einen naturbelassenen Felsweg bis zum ersten Aussichtspunkt. Die Aussicht war diesmal vom feinsten. Der Blick in das Saaletal hat uns für die Strapazen bis hierher voll entschädigt. 
Am Denkmal der Korpsstudenten vorbei dann bis zur Rudelsburg. Schnell ein Radler 
und dann sofort weiter auf dem Wanderweg in Richtung Zeltplatz Bad Kösen. Hier am Kiosk dann was gegessen und getrunken 
und weiter an der Saale entlang bis Bad Kösen. Ab Bad Kösen, dann weiter auf dem neuen Saaleradweg, der jetzt auf dem Damm entlang führt, durch herrlich gelbe stinkende Rapsfelder bis zum Blütengrund. Jetzt wurde die Vorwärtsbewegung sehr strapaziös, Radler, Wanderer und Skater alle Altersklassen kamen uns entgegen. Da hieß es aufpassen. In Höhe des Halleschen Angers habe ich mich dann von meinen Mitfahrern verabschiedet und bin zum Bahnhof Naumburg zurück, um mit den kurz nach meinem Eintreffen einfahrenden RE nach Merseburg zurück zu fahren. Bis Naumburg hatte ich 54 km und 669 HM zurückgelegt. Das Wetter war ideal zum Biken. Die Wege waren am Anfang durch die Nässe und den Matsch sehr schlecht fahrbar, was sich aber in der Folgezeit gebessert hatte. Im Waldgebiet um Bad Kösen bis zur Rudelsburg gab es noch einmal einige schlammige Abschnitte. Es war ein toller Tag mit netten Mitfahrern. Ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste Dienstagtour in die Toten Täler zur Orchideenblüte.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
heute fand die Tour Weißenfels- Orchideental Tote Täler bei Großwilsdorf statt. Mit dabei waren
der Tourguide Udo1 aus Merseburg;
Uwe vom White Rock Tourenteam;
Reinhard1 vom White Rock Tourenteam;
Jürgen 2 White Rock Tourenteam Sympathisant;
Kasebi aus Droyßig vom Team Brustgurtfahrer und
Mario aus Merseburg als Gastfahrer.
Start war bei mir heute um 08:00 Uhr in Merseburg, gleich nach der ersten Kurve traf ich den Mario, der sich unserer Tour anschließen wollte. Zu zweit ging es dann gleich weiter auf den kürzesten Weg über Beuna und Südfeldsee nach Weißenfels. Hier machte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Brustgurtfahrer Andi65 um ihm seine Winterpokalurkunde zu überreichen. Danach noch einen Abstecher durch den Park in WSF West über die Skaterbahn zum Treffpunkt Markt Weißenfels. Meine Mitfahrer trafen dann auch kurz vor 10:00 Uhr ein, so dass wir überpünktlich starten konnten. Die Fahrt führte uns auf die linke Saaleseite. Wir folgten dann den Saaleradweg über Uichteritz und Lobitzsch bis kurz vor Eulau. 
Am Rastplatz geht ein Wanderweg in einem spitzen Winkel nach Norden in den Hang rein. Diesen Weg folgten wir durch ein Tal bis hoch zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Markröhlitz-Hennebrücke. Der Weg durch dieses Waldstück war ganz schön schmierig, ein echter Nachteil für die Fahrer mit Straßenprofil. Die Ortsverbindungsstraße folgten wir dann ca. 400 Meter nach Süden um dann auf den Wanderweg zur Neuenburg abzubiegen. Es ging dann weiter durch den Wald am Schießplatz des Schützenvereins entlang zum Naturlehrpfad. Den folgten wir bis zum Uhrengedenkstein, für Mitfahrer die den noch nicht gesehen haben immer ein schöner Abstecher. Nach der kurzen Besichtigung ging es weiter zur Unstrut. Vom linken Unstrutufer hatten wir heute eine hervorragende klare Sicht über das Unstruttal bis nach Freyburg. Am Tempelberg mal kurz einen neuen Weg erkundet, der leider an einem Anwesen endete, also wieder retour und den alt bekannten Weg runter zur Unstrut genommen. Die Unstrut wurde über die Brücke bei Großjena überquert und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite bei Kleinjena ging es dann auf einen etwas versteckten Waldweg hoch bis nach Großwilsdorf. Am Rastplatz die feierliche Übergabe der Brustgurtfahrerurkunde für den Winterpokal an unser Teammitglied Kasebi. 
Danach gleich weiter in die Ortschaft Großwilsdorf, hier ereilte den Mario ein Durchschlag am Vorderrad. Nun ja Schlauchwechsel, und bei der genauen Überprüfung des Reifens stellten wir noch ein klassisches kleines Löchlein fest. Er verabschiedete sich dann von uns und trat den Heimweg auf Straße und Asphaltwegen an. Wir fuhren weiter durch den Schlamm bis zu dem Orchideental Tote Täler. 
Die Orchideen waren stark am blühen. Es ist eine wahre Pracht, wenn man die Orchideen wiesen betrachtet. 
Nach dem Rundkurs dann retour bis Großwilsdorf und Kleinjena bis zur Unstrut Großjena. Hier verabschiedeten sich kasebi, der über das Wethautal auf den Mühlenwanderweg bis nach Droyßig zurück fuhr. Wir fuhren durch Großjena bis nach Döbichau und dann weiter bis Markröhlitz, wo ich mich dann von den Mitfahrern verabschiedete und die Richtung Luftschiff Pilgerweg nach Merseburg einschlug. Mir hat die Tour wieder einmal Spaß gemacht, mit wie immer netten Mitfahrern zu fahren macht eben Spaß. Ich hatte von Haustür zu Haustür dann 87,5 km und 725 Höhenmeter gefahren. Das Wetter war ganz hervorragend, Sonne, klare Luft mit einer guten Fernsicht.
Schade das der Mario ausgefallen war, aber Mario, wenn Du das nächste Mal mit uns mitfahren willst, dann nur mit Helm und mit zwei Bremsen am Bike, ohne dem wird nichts mehr.
Morgen geht es nach Crossen a.d. Elster zu kasebi. Endlich wieder einmal mitfahren und die Gegend betrachten und nicht auf die Strecke achten zu müssen, das ist schööööön.


----------



## Kasebi (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich denke ich muß dem Tourbericht von Udo nicht allzu viel hinzufügen. Nur den Uhrengedenkstein, über den ich herzhaft gelacht habe, setze ich mal dazu. Damit die Leser wissen was gemeint ist. Die Heimfahrt nach der Trennung gestaltete sich etwas langweilig so alleine. Da ich aber als Strohwitwer bis gegen 21:00 Uhr so gar keine zeitliche Verpflichtung hatte hab ich mir eine Menge Zeit gelassen. 
Das mit den Bremsen ist eigentlich peinlich. Habs aber vorhin auch nicht so richtig in die Reihe gekriegt. Nach der Morgigen Tour muß ich mal eine Tiefenreinigung durchführen und dann muß das Bike in die Werkstatt.




Der Uhrengedenkstein, leider nur durch Brennesselgestrüpp zu erreichen, ich merk es jetzt noch




Rast kurz vor Willsdorf bevor es zur Orchideenschau ging

Wie immer war die Tour von Udo gut zusammen gestellt. Es macht immer wieder Spaß mit ihm zu fahren.
Also dann bis Morgen
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
hier der Nachtrag der Rudelsburgtour vom Sonntag, den 10.05.
Das Video zur Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... Nur den Uhrengedenkstein, über den ich herzhaft gelacht habe, setze ich mal dazu. Damit die Leser wissen was gemeint ist. .... Nach der Morgigen Tour muß ich mal eine Tiefenreinigung durchführen und dann muß das Bike in die Werkstatt....
> Also dann bis Morgen
> Kasebi[/quote
> Schön das Dir die Tour gefallen hat.
> Das Video zur Tour nachfolgend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (13. Mai 2009)

Klasse Video.  Das ist genau die richtige Einstimmung auf die Tour die wir heute fahren. Der Rucksack ist gepackt. Es könnte schon losgehen. Aber Geduld.
Als bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (13. Mai 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ..... Der Rucksack ist gepackt. Es könnte schon losgehen. Aber Geduld.
> Als bis dann
> Kasebi


Ja Leute,
das war heute eine Klasse Tour, die der kasebi heute mit uns gemacht hat. Eine sogenannte 2 Ländertour, Thüringen Start und Sachsen-Anhalt Ziel. Der Tourbericht wird sicherlich durch den Tourguide noch im Fred *Vorne "Z" + Hinten "Z" = Zeitz veröffentlicht werden.
Einige Bilder und einen kurzen Kommentar findet ihr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5903798&postcount=95
*


----------



## Kasebi (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Udo
Es freut mich riesig das euch meine Tour gefalllen hat. Bei einer Wiederholung bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Und wenn die Wege trocken sind ist mann ja auch schneller und läßt nicht so viel Kraft. Da könnten wir ja noch die ausgelassenen Stücke über Katerdobersdorf und Haynsburg sowie an der Schneidemühle einfügen. Aber wie gesagt es müßte da einen längeren Zeitraum trocken sein. Denn im Wald dauert es eine Weile bis das abtrocknet.
Bis Dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Es freut mich riesig das euch meine Tour gefalllen hat. Bei einer Wiederholung bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Und wenn die Wege trocken sind ist mann ja auch schneller und läßt nicht so viel Kraft. Da könnten wir ja noch die ausgelassenen Stücke über Katerdobersdorf und Haynsburg sowie an der Schneidemühle einfügen. Aber wie gesagt es müßte da einen längeren Zeitraum trocken sein. Denn im Wald dauert es eine Weile bis das abtrocknet.
> Bis Dann
> Kasebi


Na klar doch machen wir bestimmt.
Und nachfolgend das Video


----------



## Kalle69 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Udo1 und an den Rest der Gruppe,

seid geraumer Zeit verfolge ich mit Spannung eure Super Tourenberichte und Videobeiträge.
Respekt an alle Mitwirkenden. Macht weiter so.
Wenn ich die Bilder von meiner Heimat sehe, bekomm ich fast Heimweh aber nur fast.
Bin vor 3 Jahren mit meiner Freundin in die Berge Bayerns gezogen.
Geboren und aufgewachsen bin ich in Bad Dürrenberg.
Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Spass bei Euren gemeinsamen Touren und viele schöne Videos.


Mfg Ralf


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2009)

Kalle69 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1 und an den Rest der Gruppe,
> seid geraumer Zeit verfolge ich mit Spannung eure Super Tourenberichte und Videobeiträge.
> Respekt an alle Mitwirkenden. Macht weiter so.
> Wenn ich die Bilder von meiner Heimat sehe, bekomm ich fast Heimweh aber nur fast.
> ...


Hallo Kalle69,
Danke wir werden uns Mühe geben. Es werden sicherlich noch einige Tourberichte aus Deiner ehemaligen Heimat dazu kommen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
dieses Wochenende war ein Rad freies Wochenende. So hatte ich genügend Zeit mein Rad für die nächste Tour, 20.05. - 24.05., vorzubereiten. Da ich ja bei der letzten Tour im Zeitzer Forst schon Probleme mit meinen Hinterradreifen hatte, zu wenig Profil für feuchte und schlammige Passagen, habe ich erst einmal einen neuen montiert und nebenbei noch zwei kurze Fahrten mit meinen Enkel durchgeführt. Rucksack ist gepackt, Kette geölt. Es kann also am Mittwochvormittag los gehen, gen Bad Frankenhausen. Wir werden in den darauf folgenden Tagen den Kyffhäuser und seine nähere Umgebung etwas unsicher machen. Insgesamt werden es wohl 304 km und 3175 HM werden. Also wer 7 Biker in gelben Trikos sieht, Handzeichen, wir sind immer bereit für eine kleine Pause mit einem netten Schwatz.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo "kasebi",
habe mir deinen Tourvorschlag für eine Dienstagstour angeschaut. Sehr interessant, geht aber bei mir und noch einigen Dienstagsfahrern nicht am 26.05..
Ich kann erst wieder am Donnerstag, den 28.05. eine größere Runde drehen. Wenn Du vertagen kannst, wäre der Treffpunkt in Naumburg Bahnhof um 10:02 Uhr.
Werde erst wieder am Sonntag online sein, nach der Himmelfahrtstour.
Rucksack ist jetzt endgültig gepackt, Kette nochmal geölt, eigentlich könnte es gleich losgehen.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
so jetzt geht es ab zum Treffpunkt. Der Regen von heute Nacht war ja eigentlich vorhergesagt worden, aber dafür soll es auf der Tour nach Bad Frankenhausen, am heutigen Tag, regenfrei bleiben.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
lange nichts passiert, hier im Forum. Nun ja bin gerade von unserer Himmelfahrtstour WSF-Bad Frankenhausen-Kyffhäuser und Hainleite zurück.
Insgesamt haben wir an den 5 Tagen, inckusive 1 Tag Wandern, 308 km mit 3227 HM zurück gelegt.
Am Tag1, der Mittwoch, erwartete ich die Tourteilnehmer aus WSF am Südfeldsee. Pünktlich um 09:30 Uhr trafen sie dann auch ein.
Es ging sodann auch gleich weiter, bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und Windstille am Geiseltalsee entlang
über Mücheln und Schnellroda bis Barnstädt. In Barnstädt die erste Rast. Auf dem wanderweg Barnstädt- Niederschmon ging es dann bis zum Ziegelrodaer Forst.
weiter durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst auf der Friedrichstraße und der Avus an Landgrafroda vorbei bis nach Mönchpfiffel-Nikolausrieth. Ab hier dann auf dem Arternweg bis Artern. Hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke am Imbiss erst einmal eine Erbsensuppe gelöffelt.
Ab Artren dann auf demneuen Radweg bis Ichstedt und weiter bis Udersleben. Am Flugplatz vorbei.
Ab hier dann auf dem Wanderweg über dem Jägerkreuz weiter auf das Panorama zu.
Kurz vor der Zufahrt bogen wir dann nach Westen ins Napptal, zu unserer Unterkunft, ab. Nach dembeziehen der Zimmer noch eine kurze geführte Stadtbesichtigung mit Räder.
Die Strtecke, mit 86 km und 775 HM, war eher kurz. So hatten wir noch genügend Zeit den Abend ausklingen zu lassen.
Tourberichte der anderen Tage folgen in kürze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
heute die Fortsetzung des Berichts über die Tour zum, durch den Kyffhäuser und Hainleite und zurück. Der 2 .Tag war geprägt durch den Männertag. Wir entschlossen uns an diesem Feiertag die Räder in der Garage stehen zu lassen und den Kyffhäuser auf dem Geopfad bis zur Barbarossahöhle und dann an der Kleinen Wipper zurück nach Bad F zu erkunden. 
Der Einstieg war gegenüber der Einfahrt zum Parkplatz Sennhütte (Napptal) an der B85, ausgeschildert mit Wanderweg Nr. 3. In der Nacht hatte es sehr stark geregnet, davon merkten wir bei unserer Wanderung durch das  Kalktal, das sich parallel zur B85 im Hang hinzieht, anfangs nichts. Die Sonne schien und der Wald dampfte. 
Auf dem Geopfad ging es dann weiter Richtung Westen, südlich am Hornissental vorbei bis zum Steinbruch Kammtal 
und immer mit herrlichem weiten Blick bis zur Hainleite.
Weiter ging die Wanderung, jetzt teilweise schon recht schlammig, unterhalb des Großen Herrenkopfes entlang über die Falkenburg bis zur Barbarossahöhle. Ab hier erfolgte dann der Rückmarsch auf dem Geopfad an der Kleinen Wipper entlang bis nach Bad Frankenhausen zurück, wo wir dann in der Sennhütte, beim Live-Konzert mit dem wohl im Kyffhäuserkreis bekannten Ingo, den Tag ausklingen ließen. 
An diesem Tag hatten wir dann gute14km und 381,7 HM zurückgelegt. Der 3. Tag stand im Zeichen der Hainleite. Auch in dieser Nacht hatte es bis gegen 06:00 Uhr morgens noch heftig geregnet. Ich ahnte nichts Gutes. Also musste Plan B herhalten. Start war wieder pünktlich 09:00 Uhr. Es ging gleich durch Bad F in Richtung Seehausen, den Mutzenbrunnen ließ ich auf Grund der Bodenverhältnisse aus. Über Seehausen ging es auf den gut ausgebauten Radweg bis Oldisleben. Ca. 400 Meter hinter dem Ortseingang ging es nach Westen am Schwimmbad vorbei die Hainleite hoch bis zur Ruine Sachsenburg. Ab hier folgten wir den teilweise den Hainleitewanderweg bis zum Ochsenstieg. Bis dahin hatten wir schon einige Abfahrten mit Rutsch.- und Gleichgewichtseinlagen absolviert. Den Ochsenstieg runter und rein in den Schlamm. An der Waldkante angekommen trat wieder Plan B  in Aktion. Den Wanderweg Richtung Düppel und Seega hätten wir nicht fahren können, so entschloss ich mich spontan weiter nach Westen auf einen Wiesenweg bis zum Radweg K9 zu fahren. Den Radweg erreichten wir mit teilweise stehenden Rädern, die sich vor Schlamm nicht mehr richtig drehten.
Auf dem K9 war erst einmal Schlammentfernung angesagt und danach wurden die Reifen mit höherer Geschwindigkeit frei gefahren.Über Bilzingsleben und Günserode ging es dann weiter durch den Wipperdurchbruch bis Seega. In Seega kurze Stärkung vor dem Aufstieg zur Ruine Arensburg. Wir fuhren jetzt den Wirtschaftsweg zur Ruine hoch, die letzten 400 Meter bis zur Ruine hatten wir mit Gleichgewichtsproblemen im Schlamm zu kämpfen, bis hin zum schieben, weil ein weiterkommen mit Pedalen nicht mehr möglich war. Der Ausblick von der Arensburg in das Wippertal entschädigte für die Mühen des Aufstieges.Von der Ruine ging es anschließend wieder retour auf dem Hainleitewanderweg bis zum Stellweg. Der erste Abschnitt des Stellweges wurde ebenfalls mit schieben hinter uns gebracht, Schlamm ohne Ende. Der Weg wurde dann nach ca. 350 Metern wieder fahrbar. Wir folgten dann den Wanderweg weiter, jetzt schon wieder entspannter. Der Weg führte uns durch das Wolfental, dem schwarzen Sumpf und dem Rohrteichrundweg hoch zum Possen. Nach dem Auffüllen des Flüssigkeitsspiegels mit Wasser, Cola und Koffein ging es weiter auf dem Brunnenwanderweg talwärts Richtung südlich kleiner und großer Gehrensberg. Nach geraumer Zeit erreichten wir die Lange Grube. Wir folgten der Straße ca. 800 m talwärts bis zum Einstieg in den Hainleitewanderweg. Den folgten wir dann bis Berka. Auf dem Radweg K3 ging es dann über Hachelbich, Göllingen nach Rottleben. Ab Rottleben dann weiter am Fuße des Kyffhäusers und der Kleinen Wipper bis zum Bike waschen nach Bad Frankenhausen zurück.
Diese Tour war einzigartig, geprägt von ausgedehnten Buchenwäldern, herrlichen Aus und Einblicken in die Weiten der Hainleite.
Am Schluss der Tour war die Grundfarbe unserer Räder nur noch zu erahnen. Insgesamt waren es dann 69 km bei 1135 HM geworden.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
am Sonnabend ging es dann zur Kyffhäuserquerung von Ost nach West. 
Aber zuerst zum Einrollen ging es am Fuße des Kyffhäusers über Udersleben, Ichstedt nach Tilleda zur Kaiserpfalz.Das Wetter meinte es diesmal wieder gut mit uns, Sonne pur und kein Wölkchen am Himmel. Da wir ja alle aus der näheren Umgebung kommen und schon oft am Kyffhäuser Richtung Brocken vorbei gefahren sind, kannten wir die Kaiserpfalz doch nur vom Namen her. An diesem Tag ging es in die Anlage rein zur Besichtigung.Kann ich nur allen empfehlen einen Abstecher dorthin zu machen. In der Kaiserpfalz schlich immer ein älterer Herr in blauen Arbeitshosen um uns herum und folgte uns bis zum Ausgang. Erst am Ausgang kamen wir ein wenig ins Gespräch. Er hatte 40 Jahre bei den Ausgrabungen auf der Pfalz zu tun gehabt und wollte uns noch etwas ganz in der Nähe zeigen. Er führte uns auf Holzstufen zu einer Felsspalte, ca. 50 Meter neben den Eingang zur Pfalz. Diese Spalte führt runter in ein ausgedehntes Höhlensystem, in dem im Mittelalter die Tierkadaver entsorgt wurden. Dadurch brach auch immer um den Kyffhäuser der Typhus aus. Letztmalig nach dem 2. Weltkrieg, mit Toten in Artern, Bad Frankenhausen und Tilleda. Die Spalte wurde dann mit einem Gittertor verschlossen. Jetzt führte er uns gleich nebenan auf sein Grundstück. Hier hat er sich ein kleines aber feines Museum eingerichtet. Seine Sammelleidenschaft kennt keine Grenzen, es gab sogar ein Original Fahrradhinterrad mit Vollgummireifen.Nach der Besichtigung trugen wir uns noch in sein Gästebuch ein und nahmen dann den 4,8 km langen Aufstieg durch das Lange Tal bis zur B85 Höhe Kulpenberg in Angriff. Der sportlichste und zweit jüngste Biker unter uns hatte urplötzlich einen Puls von 220. Also kurz verweilen und langsam weiter. Oben angekommen ging es dann zum Denkmal. Nach der echten Thüringer 1,- Bratwurst fuhren wir sofort bis zum Kulpenberg, Fernsehturm, zurück. Ab hier ging es dann auf den Höhen über den Rennweg auf sehr schnellen Abfahrten nach Westen weiter. Am Ende querten wir den Huflarweg oder auch Höhlenwanderweg mit einem herrlichen Blick auf den Kelbraer Stausee. Eine kleine Runde durch Feriensiedlung am Hohnberg und schon ging es weiter in einem Tal  Kellertal- unterhalb des Hohnberges parallel zu L1040, die überquerten wir oberhalb von Badra auf einer Höhe am Lehdenweg. Nach der Straßenquerung ging es auf dem Mitternachtsweg hoch zur Stöckelei.Von der Stöckelei wieder talwärts nach Badra. Badra wurde in der Ortsmitte Richtung Osten durchquert und auf den Wanderweg durch das NSG Großer Etler ging es dann an der Bettelmannseiche vorbei bis nach Steinthaleben. Steinthaleben gehört nicht zum Kyffhäuserkreis, sondern zum Kreis Artern, laut Ortseingangsschild. 
Auch Steinthaleben wurde durchfahren und kurz hinter der Ortschaft auf einen schönen Höhenwanderweg mit Blick auf den Westhang des Kyffhäusers hatten wir dann endlich unsere erste Panne. Ein Dorn zerstach den Schlauch am Hinterrad. 
Der Schlauch war schnell gewechselt, so dass wir zügig bergab zur Barbarossahöhle weiter fahren konnten. Auf dem Barbarossaweg ging es dann zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour zurück. Die Tour war diesmal nicht ausgesprochen lang, nur 47,3 km mit 711 HM. Dafür hatten wir Natur pur und Wetter vom feinsten, das Lust auf noch einige Touren im Kyffhäuser gemacht hatte.Am Sonntag wurde dann die Ausrüstung am Bike befestigt und um 09:00 Uhr verabschiedeten wir uns dann aus dem Kyffhäuser. 
Zügig ging es zum Unstrutradweg nach Oldisleben, den wir dann bis auf einen kleinen Abstecher zum Museumshof Erichshof in Brettleben,bis Karsdorf und Weißenfels nicht mehr verlassen hatten. 
Ich verabschiedete mich in Karsdorf und fuhr über Steigra und dem neuen ICE-Tunnel bei Kalzendorf 
zum Geiseltalsee nach Mücheln und weiter nach Merseburg zurück. Meine Mitfahrer hatten es ein wenig länger, sie fuhren die Unstrut bis zum Blütengrund bei Naumburg und dann auf dem linksseitigen Saaleradweg bis Weißenfels zurück. Immerhin runde 103 km mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 21,76 km/h.


----------



## Kasebi (25. Mai 2009)

Herrliche Tour und ein genau so schöner Bericht. Ich weiß gar nicht wen ich mehr beneiden soll. Euch oder die Eichsfelder.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Jürgen aus WSF zu einer kleinen spontan Tour in der Saale-Elster aue bis zur Rabeninsel und dann auf der linken Saaleseite im Auengebiet unterwegs. Da er vor einigen Wochen diese Tour nicht mitmachen konnte. Start war diesmal bei mir in Merseburg. Es ging so dann gleich nach Norden, über Wassertal in den Lauchagrund. Was runde 4 Wochen Vegitationsfortschritt ausgemacht hatte. Der Trail war gut mit Brennesseln zu gewachsen, was aber den Spaßfaktor Ansteigen ließ. Weiter an der B91 bis zum Saaleradweg und dann über Kanena zur Steinlache, der Laufsteg kann jetzt wieder befahren werden. Von dort weiter durch die Elsteraue bis zur Elstermündung. Ab der Elstermündung dann auf Anglerpfaden immer am Saaleufer entlang über Wörmlitz bis zur Rabeninsel. Die Insel einmal umrundet und dann an der Regattastrecke zurück. Hinter der Regattastrecke im südlichen Kanaldrittel nur noch mannshohes Gras.
Weiter ging es über Wiesen, die schon gemäht waren bis nach Beuchlitz. Von hier war es nur noch ein Katzensprung bis zur alten Wassermühle in Holleben. In Holleben wurde der Mühlgraben wieder überquert und weiter ging es durch die Auenwiesen nördlich Holleben Richtung Benkendorf.
Kurz hinter Benkendorf wurde wir kurzzeitig von einem Elektrozaun aufgehalten, aber wirklich nur kurz, wie man nachfolgend sehen kann.
Über Röpzig, an der Feldküche vorbei, ging es weiter nach Hohenweiden und Planena -hier schnell einen Baum suchen wegen Regenschauer satt-, um dann den Saaleradweg weiter zu folgen. Zurück dann wieder am Lauchagrund entlang bis nach Merseburg West. Immerhin waren es doch noch so an die 47 km geworden und was das wichtigste war die Regenjacken konnte im Rucksack bleiben.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
wer Lust und Zeit hat kann ja am kommenden Dienstag zur Tour Merseburg-Bismarkturm Wettin mit kommen.
Anmeldung hier:


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
heute bin ich kurzfristig mit Erich, vom Merseburger Radverein, zu einer Tour nach Querfurt aufgebrochen. Ziel war das Weidatal, das in Obhausen beginnt und sich bis Röblingen am See hinzieht. Start war 10:00 Uhr am Airpark Merseburg. Auf dem neu gebauten Wirtschaftsweg ging es erst einmal zur Alten Heerstraße. Der Sturm der vergangenen Nacht hat die Neuanpflanzungen aus dem Erdboden gezogen.
Weiter ging es auf der Alten Heerstraße gen Westen über Wünsch und Langeneichstädt auf Wirtschafts.-und Wiesenwegen, teilweise am Ufer der Schwarzeiche entlang. Ab Nemsdorf folgten wir den Wirtschaftsweg, der dann parallel zur Burgenlandbahn entlang führt, bis Querfurt Kreisverkehr an der B180/B250. Einen kurzen Abstecher zum dortigen Opelhaus, da stand heute ein lecker Bratwurstauto. Bratwürste erstanden und dann zurück durch Querfurt zum Himmelsscheibenradweg, der entlang der Weida bis nach Obhausen führt. In Obhausen bis fast zum östlichen Ortsausgang, hier nach Norden zur Zuckermühle abgebogen. Diesmal den Weg bis zur Höhe 181,1 gefolgt, Osthang des Weidatals.
Am Osthang nach Norden ca. 500 Meter weitergefahren. Dann auf einen etwas versteckten sehr schönen feinen Trail den Osthang hinunter ins Weidatal bis Kuckenburg.
In Kuckenburg angekommen sind wir dann wieder auf den Himmelsscheibenweg gestoßen und folgten diesen Radweg durch das Weidatal bis Ortseingang Esperstedt. Hier ging es wieder über die Weida nach Osten auf einen Wirtschaftsweg den Hang hoch, lässt sich gut fahren, ist bis zum Hangende asphaltiert. Oben angekommen wandten wir uns dann wieder nach Nordosten bis zur Höhe 153,9. Ab dort dann nach südosten und an der nächsten Kreuzung wieder nach Osten bis zur L164. Diese Straße folgten wir ca. 800 Meter bis zur Höhe 159,6. Von hier führt ein Feldweg gerade auf Asendorf zu. Von Asendorf ging es weiter gen Osten, über Dornstedt und Steuden bis nach Holleben. Ab hier dann weiter über Delitz a.Berge und Dörstewitz bis zum Königsbrunnen in Wassertal.
Insgesamt war es, dank dem starken Nordostwind, ein entspannte Tour gewesen. Auf Grund der Windrichtung hatten wir fast immer Kantenwind. Auch die Sonne war auf der Tour stark vertreten. Alle Wege waren gut fahrbar. So sind dann immerhin noch 74 km und 534 HM zustande gekommen.


----------



## Reinhard1 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo Dienstagsfahrer,
ich melde mich hiermit bis zum 09.06.2009 bei Euch ab.Ich bedanke mich nochmals bei allen für die Glückwünsche und Geschenke anläßlich meines 60. Geburtstages.Besonderen Dank an unseren Tourenguide Udo1.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
eigentlich hatte ich ja heute vor eine lockere Tour zum Bismarckturm nach Wettin zu machen, da sich aber kein Mitfahrer gemeldet hatte, habe ich kurzer Hand umdisponiert. So bin ich dann die Saale entlang nach WSF zum Dämpferbuchsenwechsel gefahren. Aber zuerst hatte ich nach 100 Metern Fahrt schon einen Plattfuß vorn. Das hat mich natürlich in meiner Weg-Zeit-Berechnung nach hinten geworfen. Zurück ging es dann über Frankleben, hier schaute ich mir das Wasserschloss an, ist sehr sehenswert. Ich bekam noch eine private Führung, durch einige Mitglieder des Vereins, in den unteren Räumen und den Innenhof.
Auf alle Fälle ist noch einiges zu tun, die Vereinsmitglieder kann man nur bewundern für ihre ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo GTdanni,







zu Deinem heutigen Geburtstag alles Gute, keine Stürze, und immer genügend Luft im Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (3. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank Udo. 

Die Urkunde habe ich auch bekommen, auch hierfür vielen Dank. 
Auch wenn ich nicht sehr viel zum Platz 31 beitragen konnte.  


Cu danni


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
am Sonntag 05:00 Uhr werde ich mal schnell, mit noch zwei Tourenfahrern, - insgesamt 201 Jahre sind dann unterwegs- zum Brocken düsen. Ich hoffe nur dass sich die Wettervorhersage für den Sonntag nicht bewahrheitet, wäre sonst echt stressig im feuchten zu fahren. Aber geplant ist geplant. Am Montag, dann noch eine kleine Harztour und am Dienstag dann wieder retour in einem Ritt.
*Wenn ich also ohne Erkältung zurück komme, dann werde ich am 13.06. den Karstwanderweg in Angriff nehmen.*
*Start* ist dann um *10:20 Uhr in Nordhausen Bahnhof*.
Der Zug aus Richtung Halle kommt um 10:19 Uhr an.
Abfahrt in Halle um 08:47 Uhr Gleis 4
Abfahrt in WSF um 08:05 Uhr
Abfahrt in Merseburg 08:22 Uhr
Werde die Tour nach meiner Brocken Rückkehr ins LMB stellen.


----------



## Kasebi (4. Juni 2009)

Udo 
Kannst du schon was auf die Schnelle zur Karsttour verraten? Ziel Geplante KM und Hm. Dazu den Zeitrahmen. Wenns paßt möchte ich mit


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Udo
> Kannst du schon was auf die Schnelle zur Karsttour verraten? Ziel Geplante KM und Hm. Dazu den Zeitrahmen. Wenns paßt möchte ich mit


Na klar "kasebi" mach ich, heute Abend mehr hier.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2009)

Udo 
Kannst du schon was auf die Schnelle zur Karsttour verraten? Ziel Geplante KM und Hm. Dazu den Zeitrahmen. Wenns paßt möchte ich mit[/quote]
@Kasebi,
so nun näheres zur Tour.
Die gesamte Länge beträgt ca. 70 km und hat ca. 1288 HM. Start ist in Nordhausen. Diesmal ist die Anfahrt zum Einstieg etwas anders, nicht mehr über Petersdorf, sondern am östlichen Ortsrand von Nordhausen nordwärts und weiter südöstlich unterhalb des Brommelsberges und am Roßmannsbach entlang nordwärts bis zum Einstieg Jagen 2624. Dann immer grobe Richtung Osten über Steigerthal und das Waldgebiet "Alter Stollberg" bis zur Heimkehle hier Pause-. Ab Heimkehle dann weiter östlich Uftrungen nach Norden bis Höhe Kalkköpfe. Ab hier durch das nach Osten langgestreckte Waldstück am periodischen See entlang bis nach Questenberg. Von Questenberg dann weiter durch die Täler und über die Höhen bis Großleinungen. Ab Großleinungen durch die Mooskammer und über den Speicher Wettelrode bis nach Wettelrode. Ab hier bis nach Obersdorf, weiter südlich um Pölsfeld in das Waldgebiet Breiter Fleck bis zum Harzvorlandweg. Auf dem Harzvorlandweg, dann nach Süden bis Blankenheim. Da die Eisenbahnstrecke Halle-Nordhausen immer ca. 3- 5 km parallel zum Karstwanderweg verläuft, ist es also möglich jederzeit einen der vielen Bahnhöfe an zufahren.
Von den Höhen aus hat man sehr gute Fernsicht nach Süden über das Landschaftsschutzgebiet Helmestausee und Kyffhäuser.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo Udo1
Ich bin dabei. Mein Zug fährt um 7:15 Uhr in Zeitz ab. Bin also pünktlich in WSF. Ich freue mich drauf. Viel Spaß am Sonntag und die anderen Tage. Ich werd mich Sonntag mal auf's RR schwingen. Und meinem Bike nach dem Stunt eine ordentliche Durchsicht. 
Bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1
> Ich bin dabei. Mein Zug fährt um 7:15 Uhr in Zeitz ab. Bin also pünktlich in WSF. Ich freue mich drauf. Viel Spaß am Sonntag und die anderen Tage. Ich werd mich Sonntag mal auf's RR schwingen. Und meinem Bike nach dem Stunt eine ordentliche Durchsicht.
> Bis dann
> Kasebi


O.K. "kasebi", ich melde mich am Dienstag Abend zurück. Du müsstest dann das Sachsen-Anhalt-Ticket für 5 Personen kaufen. Ich steige dann in Merseburg zu. Fahrradabteil 1. Wagen vorn.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2009)

[FONT="]Hallo,
bin gerade wieder zurück von der Brockentour Merseburg, Brocken, Harzrunde und zurück-.
Start war am Sonntag 05:00 Uhr in Merseburg, ohne Regen. Der Tourguide, Erich vom Merseburger Radverein, war überpünktlich zur Stelle. So konnten wir drei -201 Jahre- sogar 5 Minuten früher starten.
Der dritte im Bunde war Harti, ebenfalls vom Merseburger Radverein. Da die beide eingefleischten Trekkingradbiker sind fuhr ich natürlich auch mit meinem Trekkingrad. Es war ja Sonntag, so hatten wir bis Querfurt fast keinen Fahrzeugverkehr, der Wind kam aus Südwest und machte uns auf der Querfurter Platte ganz schön zu schaffen. Trotzdem kamen wir zügig voran. Im Ziegelrodaer Forst die erste ganz kurze Rast. Dann fuhr der Tourguide sofort wieder  mit Kette rechts weiter bis nach Allstedt. Auf dem Radweg ging es dann weiter bis nach Oberröblingen. Ab hier dann auf dem Harzvorlandradweg über Brücken und Tilleda 
bis nach Kelbra und Berga. Die 94 km Marke knackten wir in Stempeda. Bis dahin hatten wir, trotz starken Winds aus Südwest immerhin noch eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 21,5 km/h. Für die Anzahl der Jahre die unterwegs waren, eigentlich eine ordentliche Geschwindigkeit. Aber jetzt kamen die ersten Anstieg bis Ilfeld. In Buchholz wurde nochmal eine kurze Rast eingelegt. Der Tourguide führte uns dann über Ilfeld, Netzkater und Eisfelder Talmühle bis zum Abzweig Großes Schumannstal, also wo es nach Sophienhof hoch geht. Ab hier gab er die Strecke bis Sophienhof frei und jeder konnte die 2,5 km mit 12% Steigung in seinem Tempo fahren. Ich fuhr dann als erster den Anstieg hoch und besetze, oben angelangt, im dortigen Gasthof schon einmal einen Tisch. Das Radler schmeckte nach der Strapaze einfach köstlich, ich glaube es ist wohl gar nicht bis zum Magen vorgedrungen. Nach einigen Minuten kam der Tourguide mit Harti an. Jetzt wurde erst einmal eine ausgedehnte Mittagspause eingelegt. Das schlimme daran ist nur, dass man nach dem Mittagessen so schwer in Gang kommt. Erich führte uns dann weiter über Rothesütte zum Dreiländer Stein (Niedersachen-Thüringen-Sachsen Anhalt) 
und dann weiter nach Hohegeis und Elend ins Quartier. Nach 142 km, 1169 HM und einer gesamten Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 17,5 km/h hatten wir dann unser 1. Etappenziel erreicht. Den Brockenaufstieg vertagten wir dann auf dem Montag ab 09:00 Uhr. Montag früh Punkt 09:00 Uhr ging es dann durch das Elendstal nach Schierke. Wir waren gespannt, ob sich die Wettervorhersage von 08:00 Uhr betätigt  3°C und Nebel auf dem Brocken-. Ortsausgang Schierke prangte schon ein großes Schild Brockenstraße für Radfahrer und Wanderer gesperrt. Bis zur Brücke über das Schwarze Schluftwasser, 670 HM, wird gebaut. Am besten nimmt man 3 Annen Hohne als Ausgangspunkt um auf dem Brocken zu kommen. Wir kamen jedenfalls gut durch und ließen unseren Ältesten Harti mit seinen 71 Jahren den Vortritt als erster auf den Brocken einzutreffen. Nun ja er zog ab dem Goetheweg einen Sprint an und wurde dann erst wieder oben gesehen, Erich und ich hatten Null Chancen ihn zu folgen. Oben fegte ein kleiner Sturm über das Plateau und kalt war es auch noch. Aber kein Nebel und eine hervorragende Fernsicht. 
Runter ging es dann bis zum Brockenbett, ab hier dann auf dem Wanderweg bis nach 3 Annen Hohne zu Kuckis Feldküche. Jetzt erst eine Erbsensuppe den leeren Magen zugeführt. Erich führte uns dann weiter auf Radwegen durch den Harz bis nach Königshütte. Es ging dann einmal um die Überleitungssperre Königshütte 
herum um dann bis nach Tanne auf den Radweg weiter zufahren. Ab Tanne dann durch den Wald auf einen Wanderweg hoch nach Benneckenstein. 
Von Benneckenstein dann wieder über Tanne und Königshütte bis nach Mandelholz. Ab hier dann zurück nach Elend. Nach 70 km und 968 HM schmeckte das Tagesabschlussbier hervorragend. Heute Morgen war Start für die Rückkehr nach Merseburg 08:30 Uhr. Der Himmel war verhangen und es fing auch noch an leicht zu tröpfeln. Dass konnte ja noch heiter werden. Ab Mandelholz war dann alles vorbei, die Sonne kam auch noch ein wenig zum Vorschein, die Stimmung wurde besser. Das Wetter hielt aber leider nur bis zur Rappbodevorsperre, jetzt fing es wieder an leicht zu tröpfeln. Das anziehen der Regenjacken konnte wir letzt endlich bis zur Raststätte Rammelburgblick hinauszögern. Ab hier regnete es mit einem mal Bindfäden. Also rein in die Regenjacken und weiter gen Osten. In Mannsfeld wurde das Wasser von oben weniger und als wir Salzmünde erreichten hörte es endlich gänzlich auf. Am Heidebahnhof in der Dölauer Heide zogen wir uns dann wieder um.
Nach einem kühlen schönen Bier von hier ging es dann über Neustadt, Angersdorf, Holleben und Dehlitz a. Berge zurück nach Merseburg. Wenn wir die Strecke über Ilfels- Rottleberode genommen hätten, wären wir die ganze Strecke in der Regenbekleidung gefahren. Dem Tourguide sei Dank, dass er für die Heimreise eine andere Route gewählt hatte. So hatte wir heute also nochmals 130 km, 874 HM mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 21,5 km/h absolviert. Ausfälle und Unfälle gab es keine. Nach meinen Garmin hatten wir dann an den 3 Tagen 337 km und 3012 HM zurückgelegt. Alles in allem war es eine gelungene Tour, Dank dem Tourguide Erich 
und gleichzeitigen Organisator dieser Tour für die echt interessante Tour und die detaillierten Erläuterungen an den von ihm festgelegten Besprechungspunkten.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juni 2009)

@ kasebi,
also am Sonnabend findet die Kartswanderwegtour statt.
Habe sie schon im LMB eigetragen. Anmeldung hier:
Der Zug aus Richtung Halle kommt um 10:19 Uhr in Nordhausen an.
Abfahrt in Halle um 08:47 Uhr Gleis 4
Abfahrt in WSF um 08:05 Uhr
Abfahrt in Merseburg 08:22 Uhr
Start ist dann 10:20 Uhr vom Bahnhofsvorplatz Nordhausen.
Kasebi, Du müstest dann das SA-Ticket für 5 Personen kaufen. Ich steige dann in Merseburg in das Radabteil im vorderen Wagen zu.
Wetter soll toll werden, bis zum Sonnabend.


----------



## Kasebi (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Udo1
Hab mich gerade als Mitfahrer eingetragen.  SA-Ticket hole ich selbstverständlich. Wir sehen uns dann Sonnabend im Zug. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
habe gerade für den nächsten Dienstag, den 16.06. eine kleine lockere Tour ins *LMB* gestellt.
Start ist in Nebra/Unstrut und führt auf Wald und Wiesenwegen Richtung Lossa. Dann auf dem Finnewanderweg über Billroda nach Steinburg. Durch das Steinbachtal geht es dann bis nach Steinbach und von dort weiter, teils auf dem Finnewanderweg bis nach Freyburg/Unstrut.
Streckenlänge ca. 55 km und ca. 983 HM
Start ist inNebra um 10:05 Uhr
Ab Leißling bei WSF mit DB um 09:57 Uhr Hopperticket bis Nebra.
Ab Naumburg mit Burgenlandbahn Abfahrt 09:18 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1
> Hab mich gerade als Mitfahrer eingetragen.  SA-Ticket hole ich selbstverständlich. Wir sehen uns dann Sonnabend im Zug.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo,
falls noch jemand zur Karstwanderwegtour mit möchte, kasebi hat das S-A-Ticket für 5 Personen. Es können also noch 3 Mitfahrer unterwegs zu steigen.Wir sind auf jeden Fall nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
so bin zurück von meiner Karstwanderwegtour mit "kasebi". Jetzt gönne ich mir ein Bierchen, Morgen folgt der Bericht. Die Bilder sind schon in meinem Fotoalbum hochgeladen. Eines kann ich schon sagen, es war eine tolle Tour und fordernde Tour.


----------



## Kasebi (14. Juni 2009)

Moin Leute 
Ich hatte gestern das vergnügen mit Udo1 auf dem Karstwanderweg unterwegs zu sein. Ich sag nur eine TOur wie man sie nicht besser machen bzw planen kann. Auch wenn wir auf Grund der Wegbeschaffenheit nur einen Teil der Tour geschaft haben. Sie war einfach Spitze. Einem ausführlichen Tourbericht von Udo greife ich mal nicht vor. Und schaut mal in sein Fotoalbum. Die Landschaftsbilder sagen alles. Ich selbst werde mit meinen Bilder'n unserem größten "Gegner" auf dieser Tour Respekt erweisen. Dem Schlamm. Und den zum Teil giftigen Anstiegen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi



So war der Weg nicht immer




Der Anstieg oberhalb des "Periodischen See's" Hochwärts gehts nur mit tragen und schieben. Runter wäre es eine Herausforderung für Freerider

Die nächsten drei Bilder sprechen für sich
















Schieben weil der Weg weg war




Udo beim Versuch den gröbsten Schlamm vom Bike zu Kratzen.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
und hier nun der Tourbericht der gestrigen Karstwanderwegtour von Nordhausen bis nach Sangerhausen.
Mein Mitfahrer Kasebi befand sich schon im Zug, als er um 08:22 Uhr in Merseburg eintraf. Bis Halle ging es dann auch zügig, wir hatten gleich Anschluss nach Nordhausen mit dem Regio Kassel. Das Fahrradabteil war fast leer, so hatten wir genügend Platz für unsere Räder. Gut das ich den Termin der Tour auf den Sonnabend gelegt hatte, ab heute bis Ende Juli gibt es auf der Strecke an den Wochenenden Schienenersatzverkehr, da wären wir mit unseren Bikes nicht mehr nach Nordhausen gekommen. In Nordhausen wehte uns ein eisiger Wind aus Südwest entgegen. Also erst mal die Ärmlinge übergezogen.





Vom Bahnhof ging es erst einmal grobe Richtung nach Norden, mit einer schönen langen Treppenauffahrt. Dann ging es weiter zum östlichen Stadtrand, durch den Förstemannpark nach Norden. Hier führt ein geschotterter Radweg zum Landschaftsschutzgebiet Alter Stollberg Richtung Nordost. Wir folgten dann den Lauf des Roßmannsbaches bis zum Abzweig auf den Karstwanderweg, ist nicht zu verfehlen Markanter Punkt Ostseite großer Schlagbaum und ordentlicher Anstieg. Hier ging es erste einmal locker bergauf zum warm werden. Unterhalb der Pfaffenköpfe führte und der Weg immer nach Osten durch den Wald, um dann auf einer Wieseweiter bis in den Ort Steigerthal zu führen.



Auf der Hauptstraße durch den Ort bis zum Ortsausgang in der Rechtskurve aber geradeaus auf den Wiesenweg weiter. Nach ca. 300 Meter Gabelung, hier nach Süden ca. 100m weiter fahren. Jetzt sofort nach Osten den Berg hinauf, grobe Richtung Kalkhütte. Langsam wurde es wärmer und die Anstiege an einigen Stellen waren Schiebestrecken, 



der Schlamm mit durchdrehenden Rädern kam noch dazu. Die letzten 400 Meter konnten wir den Wegeverlauf nicht mehr folgen, war nicht fahrbar, also einen kleinen nördlichen Schlenker bis nach Kalkhütte. Ab Kalkhütte ging es an alten Grenzsteinen entlang



und immer schön bergauf mit teilweise rutschender Bereifung. Nach überqueren der Landesgrenze Thüringen-Sachsen Anhalt wurde der Weg immer matschiger und schlammiger. Bei den Abfahrten musste man sehr genau aufpassen, dass man nicht zur Seite abschmierte. Die letzten 300 Meter bis zur Heimkehle haben wir die Räder lieber über die Stufen nach unten getragen. In der Heimkehle dann eine etwas längere Rast.



Nach der Stärkung dann weiter auf dem Weg parallel zur Thyra bis zum Thyrafuchs. Ab dort ca. 400 Meter der Straße gefolgt bis zum Abzweig nach Uftrungen. Am Seefeld nach Norden am Berghang entlang, dann war der Weg gesperrt mit großen Bäumen. 



Nach dem wir das Hindernis umgangen haben ging es, wie konnte es anders sein, sofort wieder einen ordentlichen Anstieg hoch. Der Weg führte nördlich am Jägersberg vorbei hoch auf den Höhenweg. Von hier hatte man eine herrliche Fernsicht Richtung Kelbraer Stausee-Kyffhäuser.



Jetzt führte und der Weg auf direktem Weg zum Bauerngraben oder auch periodischer See genannt. Doch zuerst hieß es wieder einmal die Räder schultern und die Treppen zum Steilufer hoch. 



Uns erwartete eine grandiose Aussicht auf den Bauerngraben und nach Norden auf den Glasekopf. Der Bauergraben war total leer. Vor einem Jahr sah das noch ganz anders aus.
_(So sieht er jetzt aus.)_






_(So sah der periodische See im Juni 2008 aus)_
Nach dem überqueren der L234 schlugen wir uns auf sehr zerfahrenen Wegen durch den Questenberg durch 



und gelangten dann letzt endlich Wickeroda an. Auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit entschloss ich mich die L231 bis nach Großleinungen zu folgen. Ab Großleinungen ging es dann auf dem Sangerhäuser Weg hoch auf dem Butterberg. Auch von hier hatte man einen wunderbaren Rundblick zum Kyffhäuser und zum Tor der goldenen Aue. 



Da der Butterberg ja jetzt asphaltiert ist konnten wir auf unserer rasanten Abfahrt noch einen motorisierten Biker überholen. 
Alles in allem war es eine wunderschöne Tour durch einzigartige Landschaften. Die Strecke war dann bis Sangerhausen Bahnhof 47,5 km lang und hatte 893 HM.
Den 2. Teil der Strecke werden wir auf jeden Fall im August fahren. Werde es rechtzeitig ankündigen. Dank an meinen Mitfahrer, der ununterbrochen an meinem Hinterrad war.



Video folgt demnächst.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/384393
[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
wer also morgen noch mit möchte zur Tour Nebra-Lossa-Billroda-Steinbach-Freyburg, der sollte um 08:36 am Bahnsteig in Merseburg, oder um 09:55 in Leißling, oder um 09:18 Uhr in Naumburg Burgenlandbahn sein. der angekündigte Regen morgen Vormittag wird sicherlich bei Ankunft in Nebra aufgehört haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich zur obligatorischen Dienstagstour der Tourguide 
Udo1; Jürgen1 aus WSF, Jürgen2 aus Lobitzsch und Reinhard1 aus WSF zur Nebra- Lossa- Finnewanderweg- Freyburg. Pünktlich standen sie abfahrbereit in Leißling am Bahnsteig. Der Zug hatte 3 Minuten Verspätung, so dass wir mit unserem Hopperticket beruhigt den Zug benutzen konnten. Die Burgenlandbahn in Naumburg haben wir dann noch erreicht.




_(Warten auf die Burgenlandbahn)_
Der Himmel wurde wieder dunkler, aber laut Wetterbericht solte es aus dem Norden besser werden. Gegen 10:04 Uhr trafen wir in Nebra ein, beim Eintreffen wurden wir mit Sonnenschein überrascht. Es ging sogleich über die Unstrut. Der Einstieg in den Steinbruchweg befindet sich gleich gegenüber der Brücke. Leider befindet sich dort eine Treppe, die wir dann aber östlich umfahren haben. Wir folgten also der B250 bis zum südlichen Ortsausgang, 




_(Reinhard1 und Jürgen1 beim einbiegen auf den Steinbruchweg)_
in der ersten Linkskurve geht ein Weg nach Norden. Nach ca. 50 Metern traf er auf den Steinbruchweg. 




Den folgten wir dann südwärts. Nach ca. 1,5 km kam der Ruf Ausfall, ausgelöst von Reinhard1. Sein Hinterrad hatte sich gelöst und die Schalteinrichtung der Nabenschaltung war nach hinten gedreht, dadurch wurde der Schaltbowdenzug auch noch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.




Mit Bordmitteln war hier nichts mehr zu machen. Zu allem Überdruss kam jetzt auch noch Regen auf, also schnell wieder rein in die Regensachen und den nächsten Kirschbaum zum Unterstellen gesucht. Kurz beratschlagt wie es weitergehen soll. Wir entschlossen uns den Reinhard1 zur Burgenlandbahn zu bringen, so dass er nach Hause fahren konnte. Wir drei fuhren auf dem Unstrutradweg bis Karsdorf, dann hoch nach Steigra, über Kalzendorf am ICE-Tunnel vorbei. Zwischendurch versagte der Tacho von Jürgen1 noch seinen Dienst.




Der Weg war dermaßen schlammig, dass teilweise die Räder am drehen gehindert wurden. Über Mücheln und dem Geiseltalsee ging es dann wieder zurück. Es sind dann immerhin noch gute 60 km und 435 HM zustande gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juni 2009)

@kasebi,
nachfolgend das Video von unserer Karstwanderwegtour vom letzten Sonnabend.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juni 2009)

@GTDanni, @Reinhard1,
habe mich gerade zur "Nordthüringer Höhentour" angemeldet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396785 .
Die Strecke könnte in etwa so sein, wie ich sie aus der Tourbeschreibung von Schnarchsack entnommem habe.










Ich habe euch eine PM gesendet mit den Abfahrtzeiten der DB und der Burgenlandbahn.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine kleine lockere Runde für den kommenden Mittwoch ins LMB gestellt. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5740
Grobe Strecke, Saale aufwärts links und recht die Saalehänge bis Saaleck über Himmelreich. 
wer also Zeit und Lust hat, Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels.
Ich starte in Merseburg ab Airpark-Parkplatz um 08:40 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
heute habe ich den Walther vom White Rock Tourenteam und den Reinhard1 ebenfalls vom  White Rock Tourenteam auf ihrer Tour von Weißenfels nach Amsterdam ab Großkayna ein wenig begleitet.
Getroffen haben wir uns so gegen 10:00 Uhr Ortsausgang Großkayna.



Beide waren ordentlich bepackt und Reinhard1 war noch in voller Regenbekleidung.



Walther hatte ca. 9 kg Gepäck auf seinen Träger, davon 1,4 kg Kartenmaterial für die Tour.



Walther ist auch gleichzeitig der Tourguide.
Ich führte sie dann auf den kürzesten Weg zum Saaleradweg nach Halle über Airpark Merseburg. Der verspätete Tourstart, durch den Regen am frühen Morgen, musste wieder reingeholt werden.
Aber erst einmal musste sich Reinhard1 seiner Regenbekleidung entledigen.



Danach ging es durch die Saale-Elsteraue zum Saaleradweg. An der Eissporthalle vorbei über Lettin zur Saalefähre nach Brachwitz.



Ich blieb ab hier zurück und ließ sie jetzt allein mit dem Asphalt und den Radwegen.







Gute Fahrt denn und kommt ohne Vorkommnisse zurück.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Juni 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... Walther vom White Rock Tourenteam und den Reinhard1 ebenfalls vom  White Rock Tourenteam auf ihrer Tour von Weißenfels nach Amsterdam ab Großkayna ...


Ein schönes Ziel! Ich wünsche viel Spass 
Nur sag mir mal Udo, warum Du sie in die falsche Richtung geführt hast?
  
Geht es nach Amsterdam nicht gen Westen?
Aber 1,4kg Kartenmaterial


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juni 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ein schönes Ziel! Ich wünsche viel Spass
> Nur sag mir mal Udo, warum Du sie in die falsche Richtung geführt hast?
> 
> Geht es nach Amsterdam nicht gen Westen?
> Aber 1,4kg Kartenmaterial


Nun ja, eigentlich hast Du ja recht, aber wie sollten sie dann auf die 1300 km kommen. Nein sie haben den Saaleradweg bis Bernburg genommen und sind dann auf den R1 abgebogen.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Juni 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nein sie haben den Saaleradweg bis Bernburg genommen und sind dann auf den R1 abgebogen.


Das passt.
Kann man auf einen Reisebericht hoffen?
Z.B. dargebracht in nasskalten trainingsfreien Wintertagen? 

P.S. Ich weiß, für Dich gibts solche Tage ja nicht


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das passt.
> Kann man auf einen Reisebericht hoffen?
> Z.B. dargebracht in nasskalten trainingsfreien Wintertagen?
> 
> P.S. Ich weiß, für Dich gibts solche Tage ja nicht


Ja, Du hast recht naßkalte Wintertage gibt es nicht wirklich. Ich werde Reinhard1 schon dazu bringen einen Bericht zu schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
heute fand wieder die gewohnte Dienstagstour statt. Es waren mit dabei:
udo1 Tourguide;
Jürgen1 aus WSF;
Jürgen2 aus Lobitzsch
Start war 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels. Jürgen2 war pünktlich zur Stelle und so konnten wir pünktlich starten und den Jürgen1 abholen. Es ging dann ziemlich unspektakulär auf den Saaleradweg bis Roßbach. 
Ist die schnellste Anfahrt, dann hat man Zeit die Höhen auf und ab zu fahren. Ab Roßbach ging es erst einmal einen Wanderweg, der als Hohlweg ausgebaut ist hoch auf die Höhe oberhalb der Weinberge. Der Anstieg hatte es in sich, 
geschätzte 20% bei rutschigem Untergrund. Oben angekommen bot sich ein herrlicher Ausblick über das Saaletal in Richtung Naumburg und Blütengrund. Dann ging es auf dem Höhenweg Richtung Weinbergshaus /Straußwirtschaft, leider erst ab 18:00 Uhr geöffnet. Hinter der Straußwirtschaft geht wieder ein etwas versteckter Wanderweg runter zu den Weinberghäusern. Dieser Wanderweg entpuppte sich als Trail mit Lenkerbreite und mindestens 20% Gefälle in einem Hohlweg nach unten.
Vorsicht die letzten 5 Meter sind mit Steinen verbaut. Nun ja vor 10 Jahren hätte mir das nichts ausgemacht, aber jetzt wachsen die Knochen nicht mehr so schnell zusammen. Von den Weinberghäusern ging es die Straße hoch bis zur ersten Rechtskurve. Ab hier führt der Weinbergweg bis nach Bad Kösen, den wir dann gefahren sind. Auch hier herrliche Aussichten über das Saaletal bis hin nach Bad Kösen. Nach ca. 1,4 km trafen wir auf den Prinz-Heinrich-Stein, 
den ein Eisernes Kreuz ziert. Die Inschrift ist nicht mehr zu erkennen. Sie lautete aber: Aus Schützengrabensteinen im Kriegsjahr 1916 errichtet vom Jägerersatzbataillon Nr.4 zur Erinnerung an das vierzigjährige Chefjubiläum des Fürsten Heinrich Reuß  13.09.16 Dann folgte der Vers Heilig Vaterland. In Gefahren Deine Söhne stehen, Dich zu wahren. Sie uns all entbrannt. Sohn bei Söhnen stehen. Du sollst bleiben, Land! Wir vergehen!
Der Stein wurde am 30.10.1916 morgens 09:00 Uhr geweiht. Die Steine aus dem das Denkmal besteht haben die Rekruten des Jägerersatzbataillon Nr.4 bei dem Ausheben von Schützengräben aus dem Kalkstein in der Nähe des Denkmals errichtet.
Ca. 300 Meter weiter befindet sich der so genannte Napoleonstein, eigentlich ist es der Blücherstein. 
Der Stein steht auf einer Höhe von 244 m ü.NN. Er wurde anlässlich des 50 zigsten Jahrestag der Befreiung Deutschlands von der napoleonischen Herrschaft errichtet. Das Eiserne Kreuz, das sich auf dem Sockel befunden hat ist verschwunden. Die Inschrift 18. Juni 1815ist noch lesbar und soll an die Schlacht bei Belle-Alliance in der belgischen Provinz Brabant erinnern. (Bekannt auch unter die Schlacht bei Waterloo.)
Weiter ging es auf dem Weinbergweg bis nach Fränkenau. Ab hier dann auf einen Höhenweg südwärts bis zum Waldgebiet oberhalb Stendorf. Im oberen Teil des Waldgebietes gibt es einige feine Trails, die ging es lang und dann hinunter nach Stendorf. Ab hier auf den Geopfad hoch nach Himmelreich. 
Ab Himmelreich dann auf dem Himmelreichwanderweg runter zur Saale, Ortseingang Bad Kösen. Ab Bad Kösen 
dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis zur Hennebrücke, hier Tourende. Ab hier fuhren die Teilnehmer der Tour wieder getrennt in ihre Heimatorte zurück. 
Das Wetter für die heutige Tour war ideal, der Nordwind machte sich kaum bemerkbar. 
Die Tourlänge betrug 54,7 km und hatte 651 HM. Von Haustür zu Haustür waren es bei mir dann doch noch 107 km und 860 HM. Dank an meine Mitfahrer für das Co guiden. Einige Abschnitte die sie kannten, kannte ich noch nicht und einige Abschnitte die mir bekannt waren, kannten sie noch nicht. Es war eine tolle Tour, die auf jeden Fall noch einmal gefahren werden muss.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe vor am kommenden Sonntag, den 05.07. eine Tour von Bitterfeld durch die Dübener Heide zum Bunker Kossa und zurück nach Bitterfeld zu machen. Sind nur ca. 72 km und ca. 339 HM. Wo es sich vermeiden lässt werden öffentliche Straßen außen vor gelassen. Die Runde bin ich noch nicht gefahren, so kann ich auch nichts zur Streckenbeschaffenheit sagen.



Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8665


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
heute war eine nette kleine Trekkingbiketour mit meinen zwei Mitfahreren aus Merseburg, Harti und Erich, angesagt. Wir sind schnell mal in den Burgenlandkreis rüber nach Bad Bibra in die dortige Käsescheune, lecker Räucherkäse aus der eigenen Käserei in Bad Bibra geholt. Es waren am Ende dann noch 85 km zusammen gekommen.
Zuerst ging es nach Steigra, dort wurde die Trojaburg besichtigt, ein Wiesenlabyrinth, etliche 100 derte Jahre alt.
Danach ging es über Karsdorf an der Unstrut flußabwärts bis Tröbsdorf, ab hier dann durch das Biberbachtal bis nach Bad Bibra zur Käsescheune, also den Räucherkäse den es dort gibt kann ich nur empfehlen. Weiter ging es dann durch das Waldstück östlich Bad Bibra bis nach Laucha. Ab hier folgten wir einer alten Betonstrasse die in die dortigen Weinberge in den Dornburger Bergen, an Kirschbäumen mit dunklen leckeren Kirschen vorbei, hoch führte.
Oben angekommen folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg, der uns dann nach Gleina führte,hier Mittagspause unter schattigen Linden.
Nach der Stärkung ging es dann über Baumersroda und Baderoda über die Müchelhöhe bis zum Geiseltalsee nach Neumark. Am See dann weiter über Frankleben bis nach Merseburg zurück. Das Wetter war einzigaartig, fast schon etwas zu schwül.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe vor am kommenden Sonntag, den 05.07. eine Tour von Bitterfeld durch die Dübener Heide zum Bunker Kossa und zurück nach Bitterfeld zu machen. Sind nur ca. 72 km und ca. 339 HM. Wo es sich vermeiden lässt werden öffentliche Straßen außen vor gelassen. Die Runde bin ich noch nicht gefahren, so kann ich auch nichts zur Streckenbeschaffenheit sagen.
> 
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8665


Hallo,
da sich noch kein Mitfahrer gemeldet hat und ich kurzfristig einen anderen Termin am Sonntag wahrnehmen muss, habe ich die Tour kurzfristig abgesetzt. Was nicht heißen soll, dass die Tour nicht mehr durchgeführt wird. Die Tour wird auf alle Fälle in den nächsten Wochen durchgeführt.. Ich werde sie dann rechtzeitig ankündigen.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
da ich ja leider meine Tour am Sonntag abagen musste, werde ich Morgen eine lockere Tour auf dem Saaleradweg von Merseburg bis nach Bernburg durchführen. Im LMB sind auch keine Touren für den morgigen Tag in der näheren Umgebung angekündigt, so werde ich mich dann mal den Merseburger Radverein anschließen und eine ganz entspannte Tour mit den Sportlerinnen und Sportlern durchführen. Start ist um 08:00 Uhr in Merseburg Bahnhofsvorplatz.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
heute  hatte ich ja mit den Sportlerinnen und Sportlern des Merseburger Radvereins eine Tour unternommen. Der Tourguide Manfred entschloss sich gegen 08:00 Uhr, auf Grund der aktuellen Wettermeldungen, zuerst nach Bernburg mit dem Zug zu fahren und dann die Tour von Bernburg aus zu starten. Eine weise Entscheidung, so hatten wir Rückenwind und keinen Regen  auf der gesamten Strecke.
Von Merseburg ging es dann auf den Saaleradweg am rechten Saaleufer entlang bis Gröna. Dort über die Saale und dann weiter durch den Auenwald auf der linken Saaleseite.
In Georgsburg wurde die Saale wieder überquert und  eine Pause eingelegt.
Ab hier dann weiter auf dem Saaleradweg rechtes Ufer bis Wettin.
In Brachwitz ging es mit der Fähre wieder über die Saale und dann auf dem Radweg bis Merseburg zurück. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir heute außerordentliches Glück gehabt. Das Wasser von oben war immer vor uns runter gekommen. Insgesamt waren wir 12  Tourteilnehmer, wobei ich heute mit Abstand der zweit jüngste war. Der Tourguide Manfred hatte die Strecke und das Tempo immer im Griff. Es war eine angenehme Tour, mir hat sie auf jeden Fall gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
falls jemand Morgen Urlaub haben sollte, kann er ja zu einer lockeren Runde von Apolda über Magdala-Jena- Saaleradweg mit kommen. Start 08:53 in Leißling/Bahnhof mit Hopperticket bis Apolda. Stecke von Apolda bis Großheringen ca. 60 km und 671 HM.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8713


----------



## Reinhard1 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Udo1,
bin gerade dabei den Tourbericht von meiner Weißenfels-Amsterdammtour zu schreiben. Hier ein Bild vom ersten Tag.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juli 2009)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> bin gerade dabei den Tourbericht von meiner Weißenfels-Amsterdammtour zu schreiben. Hier ein Bild vom ersten Tag.


Nun ja Reinhard, sehe ja noch ganz passabel aus.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
und hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von der heutigen Apolda-Magdala-Thüringenweg- Jena- Saaleradweg bis Großheringen Tour.
Treffpunkt wat 08:45 Uhr in Leißling Bahnhof. Der Tourguide, Jürgen aus WSF, war schon mit Thomas und Manfred vom White-Rock-Tourenteam zur  Stelle. Von Merseburg bis Leißling hatte ich dann schon mal 27 km auf der Uhr.
Thomas hatte kurz vor dem Bahnhof noch einen Plattfuß hinten, also schnell nochmal Luft nachgepumpt.
In Apolda angekommen ging es sofort unter Führung des Tourguides auf neuen Wegen gen Süden. Roter Berg, Kesselberg, Kirchberg, war ich noch nie, kenne sie jetzt aber. Sehr schöne Aussichten Richtung Weimar bis zum Ettersberg.
In Olberndorf endete der Weg an einem Wasserhindernis.
Tragen und dann war man auf einem Privatgrundstück. Nun ja so ein Grundstück hat ja auch ein Hoftor, durch das wir wieder raus konnten. Gleich hinter dem Tour ging der Weg dann weiter bis nach Kapellendorf zur Wasserburg.
Ab hier dann auf den Mellingenwanderweg weiter über Hammerstedt, Lehnstedt bis Magdala. Ortsausgang Magdala ging es dann auf den Thüringenwanderweg weiter.
Der Tourguide Jürgen rechts im Bild beim Kartenstudium. Ach war das angenehm nicht zu guiden, sondern hinterher zu fahren. Dank GPS wusste ich ja immer wo wir waren. Die Ausschilderung des Weges ist auf diesen Abschnitt super.
Nach einigen Kilometern kamen wir dann in der Schänke in Vollradisroda an.
Hier der Manfred kurz vor der Abfahrt nach Jena. Es ging dann weiter durch das Wüste Tal und den Münchenrodaer Grund bis zur Papiermühle.
Ab hier dann Nahtlos auf der Saalehorizontale weiter bis Jena Zentrum.
In der dortigen Fußgängerzone hielten wir an einem echt Thüringer Bratwurststand an, um natürlich so eine zu verzehren.
Das Geschmackserlebnis war erschreckend. Wir haben hier mit Abstand die schlechteste echt Thüringer Bratwurst gegessen, die es in Thüringen gibt. Also wer mal was echt schlechtes essen will muss nach Jena und die dortige Thüringer Bratwurst am Imbisstand zur Einfahrt in die Fußgängerzone kosten.
Uns ist nicht schlecht geworden, so konnte wir dann sofort weiter auf den Saaleradweg weiterfahren. Bis Dorndorf Bahnhof fuhren wir immer auf dem Radweg auf der rechten Saaleseite. In Dornburg mussten wir scghnell einmal vor dem Unwetter Schutz suchen.
Nach Abklingen des Regens ging es weiter bis Kaatschen. Hier verabschiedete ich mich nach Großheringen um mit den Zug nach Merseburg zurück zu fahren. Der Tourguide und seine beiden Mitfahrer wollten bis WSF per Rad weiterfahren. Ich schaute noch schnell auf dem Himmel in westlicher Richtung und erhöhte mein Tempo merklich. Kurz vor dem großen Wolkenbruch erreichte ich den rettenden Bahnhof.
08 Minuten vor Abfahrt tauchten mit einemmal 3 Regennasse Biker auf, die ich vor einigen Minuten verlassen hatte. Man hat sich entschlossen doch lieber den Zug zu benutzen.
Alles in allem war es eine schöne Tour, habe wieder neue Wege kennengelernt. Ich hatte dann von Haustür zu Haustür 98 km auf dem Tacho. Von Apolda bis Großheringen waren es 71 km und 780 HM.
Dank an den Tourguide, der sicht ein einziges mal verfahren hatte für die super Tour.


----------



## Reinhard1 (9. Juli 2009)

Unsere Radtour von Weißenfels (Sachsen-Anhalt) nach Holland (Amsterdam) bis zur
Nordsee (Heemskerk)

Am 1. Tag d. 22. 06. 2009 traten Walter Viereckl (69 Jahre) und Reinhard 1
(60 Jahre) pünktlich um 9.30 Uhr bei Regen in die Pedalen. Es ging über den Südfeldsee
Richtung Merseburg, wo uns Udo 1 empfangen hat und uns über den kürzesten Saalerad-
weg bis zur Fähre Brachwitz begleitet hat.



Von dort aus fuhren wir beide Richtung Staßfurt über Wettin, Könnern, Bernburg, Staßfurt.



Hier übernachteten wir das 1. Mal nach 133 Km und 415 min Fahrzeit.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
wer Urlaub und Zeit hat, am kommenden Dienstag findet wieder die obligatorische Dienstagtour statt.
Strecke:
Hafen Südfeldsee- Bedra- Halde Pfännerhall- Mücheln- Müchelholz- Schnellroda- Oechlitzer Grund- Langeneichstädter Grund- Langeneichstädter Warte- Schwarzeiche- Strohballenhaus Wünsch- Oberklobikau- Klobikauer Halde Aussichtsturm- Geiseltalsee Nord und Ostseite- Frankleben -Runstedter See- Südfeldsee
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7632
Startzeit 10:00 Uhr Hafen Südfeldsee.


----------



## Reinhard1 (9. Juli 2009)

Am 2. Tag d.  23.06.2009 starteten wir um 9.00 Uhr von Staßfurt aus auf den R1 Europa-Radweg
über Gänsefurth, Schadeleben, Gattersleben, Hoym, Ermsleben, Burg Falkenstein, Ballenstedt, 
Gernrode, Thale, Blankenburg bis Heimburg. Hier übernachteten wir das 2. Mal im Hotel.
Länge der Strecke: 100 km; Fahrzeit: 375 min.


----------



## Reinhard1 (10. Juli 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer Urlaub und Zeit hat, am kommenden Dienstag findet wieder die obligatorische Dienstagtour statt.
> Strecke:
> Hafen Südfeldsee- Bedra- Halde Pfännerhall- Mücheln- Müchelholz- Schnellroda- Oechlitzer Grund- Langeneichstädter Grund- Langeneichstädter Warte- Schwarzeiche- Strohballenhaus Wünsch- Oberklobikau- Klobikauer Halde Aussichtsturm- Geiseltalsee Nord und Ostseite- Frankleben -Runstedter See- Südfeldsee
> ...


Hallo Udo1,
ich habe mich angemeldet. Ich werde pünktlich sein.


----------



## Reinhard1 (11. Juli 2009)

Fortführung des Tourenberichtes Weißenfels-Amsterdamm
 Am 3. Tag den 24.06.2009 starteten wir wieder früh 9.00 Uhr von Heimburg über Benzingerode, Wernigerode, über Ilsenburg, Bad Harzburg, Goslar, Langelsheim, Bad Gandersleben bis 
Wolperode.  Hier übernachteten wir,
Die Länge der Strecke betrug 100 km, 400 min Fahrzeit, und 1100 Höhenmeter.


----------



## Reinhard1 (11. Juli 2009)

Am 4. Tag den 25.06.2009 Start Wolperode über Kreiensen am Fluß  Leine entlang nach Einbeck Markoldendorf, Lüthhorst, Wangelnstedt, Stadtoldendorf, Bevern, Holzminden bis Höxter an der Weser lang. In Höxter war unsere 4. Übernachtung.
Länge der Strecke 89 km, Fahrzeit 308 min und 575 Höhenmeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinhard1 (11. Juli 2009)

m 5. Tag den 26.06.2009 ging es früh los von Höxter bis Marienmünster, Nieheim, Leopoldstal 
durch den Teuteburger Wald über Holzhausen-Externsteine, Berlebeck, Augustdorf, Stukenbrock-Senne bis Verl. Hier war die 5. Übernachtung.
Länge der Strecke: 100 km, Fahrzeit: 368 min, 875 Höhenmeter.


----------



## Reinhard1 (11. Juli 2009)

Am 6, Tag, d. 27.06.2009 ging es früh von Verl aus nach Rheda-Wiedenbrück, Güthersloh,
Marienfeld, Harsewinkel, Warendorf, Münster (mit Stadtbesichtigung) bis Havixbeck,
Hier war unsere 6. Übernachtung.
Länge der Strecke: 120 km, Fahrzeit: 320 min.


----------



## Reinhard1 (11. Juli 2009)

Am 7. Tag, d. 28. 06.2009 ging es von Havixbeck aus nach Billerbeck, Stadtlohn, Vreden, 
(mit Stadtbesichtigung) über Eibergen bis Haarlo nach Holland.
Hier war die 7. Übernachtung.
Länge der Strecke: 100 km, 300 min Fahrzeit.


----------



## Reinhard1 (11. Juli 2009)

Am 8. Tag, d. 29. 06. 2009  ging es von Haarlo aus nach Barchem, Vorden, Brummen, Dieren 
bis Arnheim. Hier  war  wieder  Stadtbesichtigung. Der Radweg R 1 endete hier.
Wir fuhren dann an der N 224 entlang bis Ede.  Hier war unsere 8. Übernachtung.
Länge der Strecke: 110 km, Fahrzeit 352 min.


----------



## Reinhard1 (11. Juli 2009)

Am 9. Tag, d. 30. 06. 2009 fuhren wir von Ede aus auf der N 224 entlang bis Utrecht
Richtung Amsterdamm. Dann auf die N 201 Richtung Haarlem. 
Von hier aus fuhren wir an die Nordseeküste nach Zandvoort. Nun ging es den Nordseeküsten-
radweg entlang über Bloemendaal aan Zee bis nach Velsenzuid. Dort überquerten wir den
Nordseekanal mit der Fähre und fuhren zu unserem Endziel nach Heemskerk.



Zeitgleich mit uns trafen dann auch gegen 18.00 Uhr unsere beiden Frauen Bärbel und Anita,
die mit dem Auto aus Weißenfels kamen,  ein. Wir alle hatten eine anstrengende Rad- bzw.
Autofahrt hinter uns. Es waren 2 Tage Urlaub angesagt bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen
und Badewetter an der Nordsee. Natürlich haben wir uns auch dort per Rad (2 Leihräder für
die Frauen) bewegt. Am Freitag, dem 03.07.2009 ging es dann mit dem Auto wieder in Richtung
Heimat.   Gesamt Rad-Kilometer:  1.035


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2009)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> ....
> Gesamt Rad-Kilometer:  1.035


Hallo Reinhard1,
wie ich Deinen Berichten entnommen habe war es eine super Tour gewesen, mit ordentlichen Tagesetappen.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Themas,
hier meine Eindrücke von der gestrigen  MTB-Tour über die Nordthüringer Höhenzüge  (Finne, Hohe Schrecke, Hain- bzw. Windleite, Schmücke) organisiert von den  *Zwewwellewwerworschtbiker *[FONT="][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]aus dem mansfeldischen.
Da ja noch 2 Fahrer aus dem Team Brustgurtfahrer, GTDanni und Kasebi, an der Tour teilnehmen, habe ich erst mal das SA-Ticket am gestrigen frühen Morgen, 06:25 Uhr in Merseburg gelöst. In Großkorbetha stieg dann GTDanni mit seinem super leichten Hardtail dazu. Der Zug brachte uns zügig bis nach Naumburg. Hier stellte GTDanni mit echter Bewunderung fest, dass die Luft aus seinem Hinterrad vom Einsteigen bis Aussteigen nicht mehr vorhanden war, also ein klassischer Platter. 
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/410285"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]
Das Rad schnell rüber zum Bahnsteig der Burgenlandbahn getragen und im Wagen sofort mit der Reparatur begonnen. Kurz nach der Abfahrt des Zuges war der Schlauch gewechselt. 



Kasebi erwartete uns schon auf dem Bahnsteig. Überpünktlich kamen wir in Nebra an und hatten so genügend Zeit um entspannt zum Startpunkt nach Wiehe zu gelangen. Das Wetter sah wolkig aus, laut Wetterbericht sollte ja erst am Abend mit Schauern zu rechnen sein. Die 13 km, bei etwas mäßigem Wind von vorn, schafften wir locker und waren pünktlich am Treffpunkt. Langsam trudelten noch einige Mitfahrer und Fahrerin ein. 



Um 09:07 Uhr fiel der Startschuss und der Lindwurm mit 16 Bikerinnen/er setzte sich in Bewegung. Es ging gleich sportlich los, wir mussten auf einen Wiesen-Feldweg bis zur Waldkante hoch und trafen dort auf die L1217, diese folgten wir dann bis Lossa. Ab Lossa ging es dann auf einen schönen schlammigen Weg durch das Waldstück Eisbach. Auf der Höhe Billroda ging es dann Hangabwärts nach Billroda. In Billroda dann sofort ein knackiger Anstieg bis zum Kaiserwanderweg, den wir weiter nach Süden folgten. Auf einer WAB ging es durch das Krähental an der Altenburger Mühle vorbei auf einen Rad und Feldweg (ehemals Eisenbahnstrecke) bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang von Rothenberga, hier erst mal ein Gruppenfoto mit Dame.



Die B176 folgten wir ca. 1 km westwärts und bogen dann nach Norden auf Wiesenwegen nach Lossa ab. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang von Lossa bog der Tourguide auf die alte Übungsstraße L216- ab. Ab hier ging es dann erst einmal am Rand des Lossaer Kirchholzes immer Richtung Westen. Ab dem Sternberg fuhren wir in einem leichten Bogen nordwärts bis zum Wegekreuz Wetzelshain südwestlich Buchberg weiter. Hier die erste Verpflegungspause. Danach ging es weiter auf breiter schöner WAB am Bornberg und Beerberg vorbei nach Norden. An der Wegegabelung Köhlerhütte Beerberg dann weiter nach Nordosten. Den Majorsberg passierten wir nordwestlich und kamen so östlich von Langental aus der Schrecke raus. Der Weg führte uns über Braunsroda nach Heldrungen zum Wasserschloss. Nachdem Andreas einen dort anwesenden Fotografen für unser Gruppenfoto vor der schönen Kulisse des Schlosse engagiert hatte, 



fuhren wir in Richtung Bester Thüringischer Bratwurst nach Heldrungen Bahnhof weiter. Nach dem Zuführen von Kalorien in Form von Bratwurst und Nudeln ging es dann so gegen 13:30 Uhr weiter nach Oldisleben. In Möllendorf war dann der Einstieg in die Hainleite, es sollte ja über den Wächtersburg zur Sachsenburg gehen. Da ich ja mit dem ganzen zulässigen Gesamtgewicht meines Bikes unterwegs war, so mit Rad an die 130 kg, schaffte ich es natürlich den Tourguide am Berg, mit seinen geschätzten 50 kg, zu überholen. Ich wollte ja ein paar Aufnahmen von vorn machen. Also nutze ich meine 22 jährigen Kenntnisse der Gegend aus und fuhr einige Abkürzungen und konnte mich so in aller Ruhe weit vor das Feld begeben. Von der oberen Sachsenburg ging es dann auf einen schönen Trail 



runter zur unteren Sachsenburg und dann weiter nach Sachsenburg über die Unstrutbrücke und auf der Gegenseite weiter auf dem Finnewanderweg wieder hoch, der Trail zog sich schier endlos in die Höhe, der Schweiß floss in Strömen. Jetzt ging es auf der Höhe immer südostwärts, 



hinter uns eine sehr sehr schwarze Regenwolke, die uns dann auch noch einholte. Also Regenjacken an und weiter. Unser Tourguide, ich schätze ihn mal so auf 67 trat unermüdlich vorn in die Pedale und führte uns in die Schmücke um Beichlingen. Der Regen hörte auf, Jacke wieder aus, nach ca. 1 km kam eine neue Regenwolke, Jacken wieder an und jetzt blieben sie an. Auf WAB ging es dann auf dem Höhenweg ostwärts durch die Schmücke. Östlich des Monnerkopfes stießen wir am Waldrand auf die K506. Diese folgten wir nach Osten bis zum ersten Wanderparkplatz. Ab hier öffnete der Himmel seine Schleusen und das Wasser ergoss sich wie aus Eimern über uns. Nun so ca. 15 km vor dem Tourende habe ich es mit Humor über mich ergehen lassen. Aber innerlich habe ich gekocht, weil ich mich auf den Wetterbericht verlassen hatte und meine schöne Regenjacke am Morgen noch gegen die leichte Gorotex ausgetauscht hatte. Nun ja der Dreck spritze bei den Abfahrten bis zum Helm, das Wasser lief in die Schuhe und durch die Brille sah ich auch noch die Gegend etwas verschwommen. Die Abfahrten wurden gut gemeistert, aber nach der Abfahrt folgte ja noch die Hochfahrt, wobei das letzte Stück im Emsental vor der Wegegabelung unterhalb des Buchberges ein guter Scharfrichter war, die 200 Meter habe ich dann doch geschoben. Oben an der Wegegabel [/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][FONT="][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]Wetzelshain [/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT="]angekommen teilte uns unser Tourguide mit, dass jetzt eine schöne Abfahrt mit einer geschätzten Länge von ca. 5 km vor uns liegt. Es war auch so, die Abfahrt war einfach Klasse bei dem super nassen Boden, der Schlamm spritze mir förmlich nur so ins Gesicht. Als wir am Ende des Kreuztals den Wald verlassen hatten, kein Regen schon leichter Sonnenschein, einfach wieder super Wetter. 



Ab hier dann die letzten 3 km südostwärts nach Wiehe zum Startpunkt der heutigen Tour zurück. Am Ende hatte ich dann ca. 86 km auf dem Tacho. Wir drei fuhren dann sofort wieder auf dem Unstrutradweg nach Nebra zurück. Unser Zug fuhr um 17:50 Uhr ab. In Wangen angekommen, wartete der Zug schon am dortigen Behelfsbahnhof. Da wir noch so 20 Minuten Zeit hatten, bogen wir gleich ab zum Parkplatz an der Zufahrt zur Arche Nebra, hier Bratwurststand. Es lagen noch 3 einsame Bratwürste auf dem Rost, man war beim einpacken. Auf der dortigen Toilette wurde erst einmal eine kurze Körpergrundreinigung durchgeführt, so verdreckt wie wir waren hätten wir ja sonst im Zug stehen müssen.



 In Merseburg an gekommen wurde ich sogleich wieder mit Starkregen empfangen. Am Ende hatte ich von Haustür zu Haustür 115 km und 1491 HM zurückgelegt bei einem Duchschnittspuls von 122 Schlägen und noch 6636 kcal verbrannt, das Bier schmeckte nach dem entfernen von einer Monsterzecke und dem Duschen einfach köstlich. Mein Dank gilt den Organisatoren dieser Tour, den Zwewwellewwerworschtbiker aus dem mansfeldischen. Sie haben hervorragend geguidet, zu mindestens ich wusste immer wo wir uns gerade befanden.
Ich bin schon gespannt auf die nächste Tour der Zwewwellewwerworschtbiker. Allen eine schöne kommende Bikerwoche.
Alle Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/19554

Und hier ein kurzes Video
[/FONT]


----------



## Reinhard1 (12. Juli 2009)

Udo1, Respekt und Hut ab vor Eurer gestrigen Tour.
Hast ja wieder einen super Bericht abgegeben. Ich kann von Dir nur lernen.
Gruß Reinhard 1


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juli 2009)

@GTDanni,
nachfolgend noch Deine kleine Einlage vor der Nordthüringer Höhentour.
Einsteigen mit Luft auf dem Reifen und Aussteigen mit Plattfuß. Während des Haltes der Burgenlandbahn am Bahnhof Naumburg, von 07:05 bis 07:18 Uhr im Eingangsbereich, noch schnell einen Schlauchwechsel durchgeführt. Vorher aber noch eine Sprinteinlage zum Bäcker ins Bahnhofgebäude. Bei Abfahrt der Bahn Instandsetzung beendet. Klasse Leistung GTDanni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koehlus (13. Juli 2009)

Grüße euch 

Wann soll denn die nächste Tour starten ist da schon was geplannt ?
Nach den Bildern zu Urteilen ist das ja eine mords geile tour gewesen .
Wir wären gerne bei der nächsten dabei.
Das Wetter ist uns egal wir sind einiges gewöhnt.

mfg Koehlus


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2009)

koehlus schrieb:


> Grüße euch
> 
> Wann soll denn die nächste Tour starten ist da schon was geplannt ?
> Nach den Bildern zu Urteilen ist das ja eine mords geile tour gewesen .
> ...


Hallo Koehlus,
einfach mal hier rein schauen und ins LMB (Fahrgemeinschaften). Wann hast Du denn so immer Zeit?


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Sportsfreunde, sowie die vielen Gäste dieses Themas,
heute wurde ja wieder die Dienstagstour durchgeführt. Diesmal waren dabei
der Tourguide: Udo1
Uwe und Reinhard1 vom White Rock Tourenteam aus Weißenfels, sowie der Jürgen aus Weißenfels.
Treffpunkt war der Südfeldsee Hafen Großkayna 10:00 Uhr. 
Ich hatte für die heutige eine großzügige Umrundung des Geiseltalsees geplant. Diesmal hatte ich kein GPS dabei, die Gegend ist mir wohl bekannt, es gab also auch ohne GPS kein verfahren. Pünktlich 10:00 Uhr waren alle am Treffpunkt zur Stelle. Vom Südfeldsee ging es auf dem Radweg zum Runstedter See Südwestseite. Ab hier dann auf dem Radweg parallel zur K2173 nach Westen bis zur Einmündung in die L178 Frankleben-Braunsbedra. Die L178 überquert und auf einen Waldweg in westlicher Richtung zur Brücke Einlauf der Leiha. Es ging dann auf dem oberen Geiseltalseeradweg bis zum Tunnel Mücheln, Höhe Marina. Durch den Tunnel in die Stadt, am Rathaus vorbei über den Topfmarkt bis zur Apostelstraße. Ab hier dann auf einen Wanderweg, Weinberghöhenweg weiter durch den Wald 
bis zum Springberg in St. Micheln. Die Abfahrt von der Höhe nach St. Micheln runter ging durch einen mit ziemlich hohem Gras bewachsenen Hohlweg. In St. Micheln folgten wir dem Radweg Salzstraße bis zum Südosthang des Hesseltales. Hier verließen wir den Radweg Salzstraße wieder und folgten einen Lehrpfad im oberen Bereich des Hesseltales nach Westen. Der Weg, diesmal keine WAB, sondern schöne Lenkerbreite, war angenehm zu fahren. In der Mitte des Hesseltales wandten wir uns nach Norden und verließen das Tal in Richtung K2163. Dieser Straße folgten wir ca. 500 Meter in westlicher Richtung und bogen dann bei den zwei Windkrafträdern nach Norden ab. Am FM-Mast in der Nähe der Höhe 186,5 geht der Weg im spitzen Winkel nach Westen weiter. Diesen folgten wir ca. 1 km bis zum Einstieg in den Oechlitzer Grund. Das Gras auf dem Wanderweg war schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr gemäht worden, es war aber noch ein gutes durchkommen möglich.  Nach ca. 1 km gabelt sich der Weg, wir nahmen diesmal den linken Weg, Uwe hatte heute sein Crossbike mit und da wollte ich ihm den rechten Wurzeltrail nicht antun. Wir kamen ungefähr in der Mitte von Oechlitz wieder auf die Hauptstraße und überquerten diese in östlicher Richtung. Der Weg führte an der nördlichen Ortskante entlang. Die Fahrt führte uns durch das Rückhaltebecken der Stöbnitz bis zur K2162. Dieser folgten wir 520 Meter. Dann geht es gleich in wieder in einem spitzen Winkel nach Westen auf einen Wiesenweg runter in der Langeneichstädter Grund. Hier ist man zurzeit dabei eine Brücke für die neue ICE-Trasse zu bauen. Gut das die Wiese vor kurzem gemäht wurde, sonst wäre ein durchkommen äußerst anstrengend geworden. Am Ende in Höhe des Sportplatzes von Langeneichstädt nahm man gerade Aufstellung für eine Fuchsjagd.
Etliche Reiterinnen und Reiter mit der Hundemeute warteten auf das Startsignal. Langeneichstädt verließen wir am nördlichen Ortsausgang und fuhren dann in Richtung Oberwünsch weiter. Aber zuerst mussten wir noch die unterschiedlichsten Kirschen probieren von Dunkelrot über Hellrot bis weiß war alles vertreten. Sie schmeckten köstlich. Ab Oberwünsch dann am Ufer der Schwarzeiche bis Niederwünsch weiter. Hier besuchten wir das Strohballenhaus mit Hofladen. 
Nach der Besichtigung ging es weiter Richtung Klobikauer Halde. In Höhe der Rampe am Geiseltalsee stießen wir wieder auf den Geiseltalradweg. Die erste Überraschung, der weg war schon asphaltiert, die Deckschicht fehlte zwar noch, machte aber dem entspannten hochrollen zur Halde keinen Abbruch. 
Wir fuhren durch den Wald am Nordhang der Klobikauer Halde weiter und fuhren bis zur ehemaligen russischen Liegenschaft weiter. Ab hier hat man von der Süd kante der Halde einen herrlichen Blick über den See 
Diesen folgten wir in östlicher Richtung auf Frankleben zu. Je weiter wir fuhren, umso wärmer wurde der Asphalt. 
Die Maschine musste vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gerade den Belag aufgebracht haben. Nach einigen 100 Metern sahen wir sie auch wie sie das letzte Teilstück fertiggestellt hat. Der Belag war jetzt so warm, das wir mit unseren Rädern durchs Gelände mussten, einen neuen Weg bahnten und dann parallel zum Radweg bis zum Geiselauslauf weiter fuhren. Ab hier konnten wie wieder den Radweg benutzen und fuhren so bis zum Einlauf der Leiha zurück. Jetzt wieder die Strecke zurück bis zum Südfeldsee wo die Tour beendet wurde. 
Es waren dann ca. 50 km zusammen gekommen. Von Haustür zu Haustür waren es dann doch noch 76 km geworden. Höhenmeter waren auch einige dabei, aber die waren nicht bedeutend.


----------



## Reinhard1 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Udo1,
Es war wieder eine super Tour, mit exakter Beschreibung. Gut gemacht, bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruß Reinhard 1


----------



## 5roller (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo Udo + Kollegen,
einen schönen Gruß von Andreas aus Wuppertal. 
Am 16.8. bin ich wieder in Merseburg und wollte wieder mal den Flutungsstand des Geiseltalsees überprüfen. Vielleicht wieder mit einer 2-3stündigen Tour? Das heißt, wenn ich bis dahin einen Fahrradträger habe, dieses Mal fahren Kind und Kinderwagen mit. Bin z.Zt. wegen o.g. nicht sehr fit, aber um das auszugleichen hab ich wenigstens ein neues Rad.
Gruß, 
5roller


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2009)

5roller schrieb:


> Hallo Udo + Kollegen,
> einen schönen Gruß von Andreas aus Wuppertal.
> Am 16.8. bin ich wieder in Merseburg und wollte wieder mal den Flutungsstand des Geiseltalsees überprüfen. Vielleicht wieder mit einer 2-3stündigen Tour? Das heißt, wenn ich bis dahin einen Fahrradträger habe, dieses Mal fahren Kind und Kinderwagen mit. Bin z.Zt. wegen o.g. nicht sehr fit, aber um das auszugleichen hab ich wenigstens ein neues Rad.
> Gruß,
> 5roller


Hallo Andreas,
na dann lass mal von Dir hören wenn Du hier bist. Es hat sich viel getan am und um den Geiseltalsee. Du wirst erstaunt sein. Asphalt rund um dern See. Man kann bald den Wettbewerb der schnellsten Umrundung starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinhard1 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo Udo1.
Bin heute die Geiselseerunde gefahren. Der Radweg ist noch nicht fertig. Zirka 1 km vor der Marine ist nur Schotter.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juli 2009)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1.
> Bin heute die Geiselseerunde gefahren. Der Radweg ist noch nicht fertig. Zirka 1 km vor der Marine ist nur Schotter.
> Gruß Reinhard1


Nun dann müssen wir den Wettbewerb "Wer fährt die schnellste Runde" mit MTB; Rennrad, Singlespeed, -Mifa und Diamant Damenrad mindestens 30 Jahre alt- Tag oder Nacht noch ein wenig verschieben.


----------



## Reinhard1 (19. Juli 2009)

Happy Birthday, Udo1,

Wir wünschen Dir zum Wiegenfeste von allem nur das Allerbeste.
Bleibe fröhlich, bleibe heiter, genies das Leben und so weiter.
Hab viel Spaß an jedem Tag, an allem, was noch kommen mag,
lebe heute,vergiss die Sorgen, sei stets glücklich und freu dich auf morgen.

Gruß Reinhard1 und Gattin
http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif


----------



## andi65 (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Udo1,






zu Deinem heutigen Geburtstag alles Gute und viel Gesundheit


----------



## B..G.M... (19. Juli 2009)

Wir gratulieren!!!

Hallo UDO1, kein Beitrag von dir? Schon komisch, irgendwas fehlt hier.

Na gut, heute ist DEIN Tag und der deiner Familie. Die Mountainbikefreunde ALTMARK-NORD gratulieren dir recht herzlich zu deinem Ehrentag und wünschen dir viele Jahre bei bester Gesundheit in Gesellschaft deiner Liebsten, sowie der radelnden Zunft. 

In diesem Sinne, Herzliche Glückwünsche und Alles GUTE!

Der Norden von Sachsen-Anhalt!

Hätten dich gestern gern dabei gehabt!


----------



## Kasebi (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Udo
Noch nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag.  und immer genügend Luft im Reifen.
 ich konnte mich nicht eher melden da ich im Salzkammergut war. Bin die 56Km bei der Trophy gefahren. Super Bikegebiet und super Veranstaltung. Allerdings durch das Wetter die reinste Katastrophe. So wie auf der Nordthüringentour am Schluß. Das aber von Anfang an. 
Morgen muß ich leider arbeiten. Ich wünsche Dir und den Mitfahrern eine schöne Geburtstagstour.
Bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo und Danke für die Wünsche in das 7. Jahrzehnt. 
Bin wieder im Lande und muss Morgen sofort eine Runde drehen.


----------



## GTdanni (20. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir noch alles Gute, vorallem Gesundheit. 


Cu Danni


----------



## ohmtroll (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Udo!

Alles Gute zum Wiegenfest!
(... auch wenns nun immer länger her ist) - 
Ich wünsch Dir Gesundheit, allzeit einen Tropfen übrig in der Trinkflasche und immer genug Film in er Kamera, damit Du von Deinen Touren berichten kannst !!!


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich zur diesmal etwas anderen Dienstagstour, es war heute mal eine Geburtstagstour zu meinen 60 zigsten, um 09:30 Uhr vor dem Merseburger Bahnhof 10 Biker vom White Rock Tourenteam aus Weißenfels und vom Merseburger Radverein.
Zu meiner heutigen moderaten Tour durch die Elster-Luppeaue begleiteten mich:
Reinhard @Reinhard1 White Rock Tourenteam;
Mathias White Rock Tourenteam;
Norman White Rock Tourenteam;
Manfred @Manfred Munkelt White Rock Tourenteam;
Jürgen1 Sympathiesant White Rock Tourenteam;
Jürgen2 Sympathiesant White Rock Tourenteam;
[email protected] Andi65;
Manfred Merseburger Radverein;
Erich Merseburger Radverein;
Harti Merseburger Radverein.
Nach einer kurzen knappen Einweisung in den Ablauf des heutigen Tages 
ging es sogleich durch die Stadt Merseburg zur Neumarktbrücke über die Saale. Nach der Brücke bogen wir zur Saaleschleuse ab und gelangten nach Meuschau. Ab Meuschau fuhren wir auf einer Nebenstraße Richtung Osten bis Ortseingang Lössen. An der Waldkante die sich in Nordsüdrichtung erstreckt fuhren wir bis zum Rüsternwanderweg weiter. Zwischendurch überquerten wir noch den Bach, der Der Bach heißt. 
An der Holzbrücke, Ortseingang Luppenau die über die Luppe führt, fuhren wir am Südufer der Luppe auf dem Rüsternweg weiter nach Südosten. Ab jetzt folgten wir diesen Wanderweg durch den wunderschönen Auenwald und gelangten über die Ortschaften Tragarth und den Nordrand von Wallendorf bis zur Brücke am nördlichen Ortseingang von Wegwitz. Hier endet der Rüsternnaturlehrpfad. Am südlichen Luppeufer ging es sodann weiter ostwärts. In Höhe des südlichen Ufers des Raßnitzer Sees überquerten wir auf einer kleinen Brücke die Luppe und gelangten dann auf die Salzstraße. Diese folgten wir weiter in östlicher Richtung, flankierend von Mais und Getreidefeldern bis zum Abzweig des Gosewanderweges, der an der Nordseite von Zweimen durch den Auenwald führt. Am Schloss Dölkau ging es an der Westseite nach Süden bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Zweimen-Dölkau. Das Schloss wurde linkerhand liegengelassen. An der Ostseite bogen wir dann zum großen Schloßteich ab. Auf schmalen Weg am Rand des Ufers wurde der Schlossteich fast umrundet. Am westlichen Ende gelangten wir dann zu den Überresten der 350 jährigen Königseiche, die im vorigen Jahr von einem Sturm umgelegt wurde. Es ist schon erstaunlich, wenn sich das Innenleben dieses Baumes ansieht, 
dass sie überhaupt noch so lange gestanden hatte.
Von hier ging es auf der Südseite der Luppe weiter durch den Auenwald bis kurz vor Horburg. Ab hier folgten wir die Waldautobahn nach Norden und tauchten nach einigen 100 Metern in den Auenwald südlich von Ermlitz und der Weißen Elster ein. Es ging auf verschlungenen Wegen durch den Auenwald bis zur Kaisereiche, die noch eine große grüne Krone hat und sicherlich auch schon ca. 300 Jahre gesehen hat.
Nach dem Umspannen der Eiche von 7 ausgewachsenen Bikern 
ging es zum südlichen Damm der Weißen Elster. Hier folgten wir den Damm bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster in Höhe von Oberthau. Ab der Brücke ging es wieder in westlicher Richtung durch den Auenwald bis zum Nordufer des Raßnitzer Sees. Am Beginn des Westufers wandten wir uns nach Süden und gelangten zum höchsten Berg in der Region, 101 Meter ü.NN Gesamthöhe 16 Meter-. 
Von hier hat man einen wunderschönen 360° Panoramablick über die zwei Seen bis zur A9 und nach Leipzig in östlicher Richtung, sowie nach Westen bis zur Klobikauer Halde am Geiseltalsee. Nach einem rasanten Downhill vom Hirschberg ging es am Nordufer des Wallendorfer Sees weiter bis nach Burgliebenau in die Gaststätte Zur grünen Aue. 
Hier wartete schon ein opulentes 3 Gänge Menü auf uns. 
Nach dem gemeinsamen Mittagessen, mit Verkostung der originalen Gose, ging es auf dem südlichen Damm der Steinlache über Kollenbey bis nach Schkopau. Schkopau durchquerten wir in westlicher Richtung und fuhren dann weiter durch den Lauchagrund bis zum Ortsteil Friedenshöhe. Ab hier dann weiter in südlicher Richtung über den Airpark bis zur Alten Heerstraße. Hier wurde die Tour beendet und meine Mitfahrer fuhren dann weiter über Runstedter See und Südfeldsee nach Weißenfels zurück. Nochmals Dank an meine Mitfahrer die mich auf dieser Tour begleitet haben, sowie für eure Überraschungen. Es hat mit Freude gemacht euch wieder ein Stück unserer näheren Heimat zeigen zu dürfen. Bis bald bei weiteren gemeinsamen Fahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
heute war eine Krankenbesuchstour angesagt.
Mit dabei waren Jürgen 1 und Jürgen 2, sowie Reinhard1 aus Weißenfels. Wir besuchten unseren Bikerkameraden, den Peter, in der Reha Bad Kösen.
Start war in Weißenfels und auf dem Saaleradweg ging es bis Bad Kösen. Nun ja ich habe ein wenig geschummelt, bin schon mal mit dem Zug bis Bad Kösen vorgefahren. Ab dem Bahnhof bin ich dann den dreien entgegengefahren. Kurz vor Bad Kösen trafen wir uns auf dem Saaleradweg. Die Jungs hatten ordentlich mit Gegenwind zu kämpfen gehabt.
In der Reha-Klinik angekommen erwartete uns schon unser langjähriger Bikergefährte Peter sichtlich erfreut über unseren Besuch.
Peter, es war ein schöner Nachmittag bei Dir. Erhole Dich schnell, bis demnächst bei den ersten Touren


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
die nächste Dienstagstour findet am 28.07.09 statt.
Anmeldung siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8556 
Länge der Strecke ca. 54 km bei 966 HM.
Start um 11:04 Uhr in Nebra Bahnhof, bzw.
10:18 Uhr Naumburg Bahnhof mit Burgenlandbahn.
Es geht von Nebra den Steinbruchwanderweg südlichwestlich Großwangen durch den Wald nach Westen. Weiter durch Bucha durch den Wald Richtung Westen bis Lossa. Auf den Wanderweg Lossa-Billroda bis Billroda. Durch Tauhardt auf der alten Kupferstraße bis zum Wegekreuz am Flugplatz Bad Bibra. Ab hier nach Süden bis Steinburg zum Schloss derer von Münchhausen. Auf dem Steinbachwanderweg bis Steinbach und dann weiter nach Bunkersroda. Ab hier durch das Borntal und dann weiter auf den Finnewanderweg über Plössnitz und Hirschroda bis Freyburg.
Große technische Ansprüche gibt es nicht. Trekkingrad empfehle ich nicht. Kondition sollte schon ein wenig vorhanden sein. Es wird kein Rennen gefahren, moderate Geschwindigkeit. Es gibt auch Pausen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8556


----------



## Reinhard1 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser,

Hier mal ein Foto von meinen Sportfreunden beim üben auf dem Tantem,
das am 2.08.2009 beim Umzug in Lobitzsch Altweibermühle eingesetzt wird.
Der vordere ist Herr Ente aus Lobitzsch und hinten sitzt der Radsponsor 
Herr Eitel. Ein Besuch lohnt sich.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2009)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser,
> 
> Hier mal ein Foto von meinen Sportfreunden beim üben auf dem Tandem,
> das am 2.08.2009 beim Umzug in Lobitzsch Altweibermühle eingesetzt wird.
> ...


Hallo Reinhard,
Jürgen2 musste sich wohl ordentlich anstrengen um dieses Gefährt nach Lobitzsch zu bewegen. Welches Baujahr ist es denn? Ich schätze so um 1920.


----------



## GTdanni (23. Juli 2009)

Das Ding stand die letzten Jahre bei Eitel in der Durchfahrt, er hat es nicht rausrücken wollen der alte Sack.  

Ach das fehlt mir wirklich sehr, die schönen Stunden bei Eitel in der Werkstatt. 
Nun treffen wir uns jeden Samstag gegen 7:30 Uhr beim Brötchen holen in Goddula. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Das Ding stand die letzten Jahre bei Eitel in der Durchfahrt, er hat es nicht rausrücken wollen der alte Sack.
> 
> Ach das fehlt mir wirklich sehr, die schönen Stunden bei Eitel in der Werkstatt.
> Nun treffen wir uns jeden Samstag gegen 7:30 Uhr beim Brötchen holen in Goddula.
> ...


Danke Danni für die Info. Das Teil scheint ja noch zu rollen. Müsste man sich mal für eine gemeinsame Tour ausleihen, und dann rum um den Geiseltalsee.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Dienstagstour findet am 28.07.09 statt.
> Anmeldung siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8556
> Länge der Strecke ca. 54 km bei 966 HM.
> ...


_*Hallo,
die Dienstagstour muss um einen Tag verschoben werden. Zeiten und Ablauf wie oben beschrieben bleiben bestehen nur der Tag ändert sich. Jetzt am Mittwoch, der 29.07.09*_


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
die Strecke für  die Dienstagstour, die diesmal am Mittwoch durchgeführt werden muss, steht jetzt fest, siehe Anhang.
Das sind diesmal 52,3 km und die Summe der Steigungen beträgt ca. 993,3 Meter.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2009)

[FONT="][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Hallo,
heute fand unsere obligatorische Dienstagstour, diesmal aber am Mittwoch statt. Es waren heute mit dabei:
Udo1 der Tourguide, sowie Reinhard1.
Start bei mir um 09:36 Uhr in Merseburg mit Hopperticket bis Nebra. In WSF stieg dann Reinhard1 zu.
Die Zugfahrt war entspannend, die Hitze war schon unerträglich. In Nebra angekommen ging es sofort über die Unstrut und dann Treppen hoch auf dem Steinbruchweg. Oben angekommen hatten wir eine bombastische Sicht in das Unstruttal Richtung Wangen. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/424997"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]
Der Weg führte uns durch den kühlen Wald bis kurz vor Wangen. In Großwangen kurz vor Höhe Kirche geht dann der Kaiserweg nach Süden in den Wald, nach ca. 300 Meter biegt er dann nach Westen ab und schlängelt sich durch den Wald. Da ist schon lange kein Rad mehr lang gefahren. 



Die Kühle war außerdem recht angenehm für den langen Anstieg. Oben angekommen bogen wir nach Süden ab und fuhren durch tiefen dunklen Wald auf Wegen die schon sehr zugewachsen waren am Hang weiter. Ein abgeerntetes Getreidefeld wurde dann kurzerhand überwunden. 



Am Querweg am Ende des Feldes angekommen, konnten wir auf diesen bis nach Bucha weiterfahren. Durch Bucha weiter auf dem Kaiserweg nach Westen, den wir jetzt wieder folgten.  Am Wolfsanger zwischen Kahlwinkel und Lossa gelegen verließen wir den kühlen Wald und fuhren nach Süden auf einen Feldweg weiter. Durch das Waldstück Eisbach gelangten wir dann wieder auf den Kaiserweg nach Billroda. Wir folgten den Kaiserweg durch Billroda bis zum Tiergehege. Ab hier dann weiter auf den Wanderweg nach Tauhardt. Von Tauhardt auf der alten Wein und Kupferstraße bis zum Flugplatz Bad Bibra. Hier wandten wir uns wieder nach Süden und kamen so nach ein paar km in Steinburg an. Hier erst einmal das Schloss derer zu Münchhausen mit seinen Anlagen besichtigt  







und dann weiter auf dem Wanderweg nach Steinbach. 


 
Ab hier dann immer auf dem Finnewanderweg 






bis nach Freyburg zurück. Zwischendurch zwei ordentliche Schiebestückeinlagen. Pünktlich trafen wir in Freyburg am Radlertreff an der Brücke über die Unstrut ein und gönnten uns jetzt eine BoWu mit einem großen Radler. Mit der Burgenlandbahn ging es dann nach Naumburg zurück. In Naumburg die erste Überraschung der Zug nach Halle hatte 30 Minuten Verspätung. Reinhard1 fuhr dann mit dem Rad nach WSF zurück. Ich stieg nach 30 Minuten in den Zug und wurde in Großkorbetha mit der Durchsage überrascht, das jetzt der Strom abgeschaltet ist wegen Böschungsbrand und das der Zug jetzt bis auf unbestimmte Zeit stehen bleibt. Also Rad aus dem Zug und mit Muskelkraft nach Merseburg zurück. War wirklich eine interessante Tour heute.
Insgesamt hatte ich von Haustür zu Haustür 66 km auf der Uhr. Die Strecke war von Nebra bis Freyburg 49,8 km lang mit 889 HM. Die Sonne schlauchte mächtig, ansonsten landschaftlich eine Top tour, nur zu empfehlen.

Alle Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/7992





[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
die nächste Tour am Mittwoch, den 05.08.
*Die Strecke:*
Start Bad Kösen -Saaleck- Stendorf- Wanderweg Himmelreich/Bad Sulza -  Sonnendorf- Sonnenburg- Auerstedt- Eckhardsberga- dann entweder über Lissdorf,  Benndorf, Spielberg zum Hasselbach, oder von Eckhardsberga Richtung Marienthal  und dann auf dem Hasselbachradweg weiter bis Möllern. Ab hier nach Fränkenau und  auf dem Weinbergweg über Weinberghäuser und Roßbach bis Naumburg.
Länge der  Strecke: 48 km bzw über Lissdorf 43 km
Start in Bad Kösen: 10:12 Uhr
Abfahrt in Merseburg mit Hopperticket um 09:36 Uhr Bahnsteig 5
Abfahrt in WSF mit Hopperticket um 09:53 Uhr Gleis 3

Anmeldung hier:


----------



## Udo1 (3. August 2009)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust zu einer Tour durch die Dübener Heide.
Wann: am 08.08.09
Zeit: 07:22 Uhr ab Merseburg Bahnhof mit Hopperticket bis Bitterfeld
Halle ab 08:15 Uhr Gleis 6
Ankunft Bitterfeld Bahnhof 08:40 Uhr
*START BITTERFELD Bahnhof: 08:42 Uhr*
Länge der Strecke ca. 70 km. Die Strecke ist ein Rundkurs und führt ab Bitterfeld über Mühlbeck-Pouch-Rösa-Schwemsal-Tornau-Söllichau-Bunker Kossa.
Zurück ab Bunker Kossa über Kossa-Bad Düben-Schnaditz- Tiefensee- Reibitz- Possdorf- Bitterfeld
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8876


----------



## kindi (4. August 2009)

Schade, die Runde hätte ich gerne mit abgeradelt, habe aber leider gestern schon die Paste für das Rennen in Braunlage überwiesen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. August 2009)

kindi schrieb:


> Schade, die Runde hätte ich gerne mit abgeradelt, habe aber leider gestern schon die Paste für das Rennen in Braunlage überwiesen.


Macht nichts, Dir viel Spaß in Braunlage. Wird schon nochmal klappen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Tour am Mittwoch, den 05.08.
> *Die Strecke:*
> Start Bad Kösen -Saaleck- Stendorf- Wanderweg Himmelreich/Bad Sulza -  Sonnendorf- Sonnenburg- Auerstedt- Eckhardsberga- dann entweder über Lissdorf,  Benndorf, Spielberg zum Hasselbach, oder von Eckhardsberga Richtung Marienthal  und dann auf dem Hasselbachradweg weiter bis Möllern. Ab hier nach Fränkenau und  auf dem Weinbergweg über Weinberghäuser und Roßbach bis Naumburg.
> ...


So mache mich jetzt langsam auf die Pedale zur Tour am heutigen Tag.
Zur Zeit sind wir 3 Biker, Reinhard1 und Jürgen1 aus Weißenfels. Das Wetter wird ja heute super und die Streckenführung ist heute sehr geschichtslastig, was auch gut so ist.
Mein Sattel ist geflickt, die Luft hält. Gestern Abend nach der Tour noch den Platten beseitigt, Gabel geölt, da kann ja eigentlich nichts mehr schief laufen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2009)

]Hallo,
hier der Bericht der heutigen Dienstagstour, die diesmal an einem Mittwoch stattfand.
Um 09:36 Uhr ging es mit Hopperticket über Weißenfels, wo Reinhard1 und Jürgen1 dazu stiegen, nach Bad Kösen. Hier war der Tour beginn. Ab Bahnhof Bad Kösen wollten wir eigentlich nach Stendorf, aber an der ersten Saalebrücke vor Saaleck war die Fahrt erst einmal zu Ende, Brückenbauarbeiten alles gesperrt. Also zurück 450 m und dann den Himmelreichwanderweg hoch. Diesmal haben wir den Weg an der Steilwand genommen, 
der endet am Geländer vor der Gaststätte Himmelreich. Weiter ging es dann auf den Wanderweg Himmelreich - Bad Sulza, roter Querbalken und rotes Dreieck für den Finnewanderweg. Südlich Sonnenburg auf dem  Marschall-Davaut-Weg bis zur Sonnenkuppe. Westlich der Sonnenkuppe dann auf einen schönen langen Downhill runter bis zum Radweg nach Auerstedt, gleichzeitig auch der Finnewanderweg. In Auerstedt erst einmal zum Museum und dann weiter zum westlichen Ortsausgang am Sportplatz, den Weidendom besichtigt. 
Von hier zurück bis zum Bahnübergang und dann nach Nordwesten auf dem König-Friedrich-Wilhelm  III. Weg , oder auch Finnewanderweg weiter bis zu den Vierlinden. 
Von hier hat man einen wunderbaren Ausblick über das ehemalige Schlachtfeld  Auerstedt. Den Weg folgten wir dann weiter und kamen an der Rodelbahn in Eckhardsberga wieder aus dem Waldstück. Am Kiosk an der Bobbahn erst einmal Mittagspause, hier hatten wir zu tun die enorm vielen Wespen ständig abzuwehren. Nach der Pause weiter zur Mühle, 
die B250 wurde überquert und auf den Jacobusweg ging es dann weiter am FkM vorbei gen Westen. Ca. 50 m nach Eintritt in das Waldstück bog der Weg nach Nordwest ab. Den folgten wir und gelangten nach ca. 1,56 km auf den Hasselbachradweg. Ab jetzt folgten wir den Hasselbachradweg nach Nordost. Bis zur Überquerung der B250 äußerst schlechte Wegstrecke, loser grobkörniger Schotter, gut für die reifen. Nach der B250 war die Wegebeschaffenheit wieder besser. Am östlichen Waldrand ging es dann auf einem Plattenweg bis nach Gößnitz. Wir folgten den Wegeverlauf des Haselbachradweges bis Ortseingang Pomnitz. Ab Pomnitz führt ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden den Berg hoch. Nach 300 m macht der Wirtschaftsweg eine 90° Kurve nach Westen, in der Kurve aber geradeaus weiter auf einen Feldweg, der geradewegs nach Fränkenau führt weiter. Den Weinbergsweg runter nach Bad Kösen und dann in ein Kaffee in der Nähe der Rehaklinik zum Kaffetrinken. So hatten wir am Ende diesmal leider nur 44 km bei 657 HM, dafür aber eine sehr geschichtsträchtige Tour durchgeführt. Die Wege waren allesamt gut fahrbar, bis auf einen ca. 100 m Abschnitt kurz vor Eckhardsberga Rodelbahn, wo kurz geschoben werden musste. Die meiste Strecke ging es durch kühlen Wald, so waren die heutigen Temperaturen doch erträgliche. Uns dreien hat die Tour gefallen, ist durchaus mal was für das kommende Frühjahr zur Obstblüte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. August 2009)

Hallo,
am kommenden Dienstag, den 11.08. findet die nächste Dienstagstour statt. Wer Zeit hat ist recht herzlich eingeladen.
Start ist um 09:38 Uhr vom Bahnhof Merseburg.
(Zug aus Halle trifft um 09:36 Uhr ein und der Zug aus Richtung Eisenach um 09:22 Uhr)
Diesmal soll es entlang des Floßgrabens durch den Saalekreis und den Burgenlandkreis gehen.
_*Strecke (Ortschaften  die durchfahren oder tangiert werden):*_
Merseburg-Meuschau-  Luppenau- Rüsterweg bis zur B181- Bahnhof Wallendorf- Friedensdorf-  Wüstenneutzsch- Speicher Kötzschau- 
Schtladebach-südl. Kötzschau am  Floßgraben entlang- RampiNempitz- Lützen- Meuchen- Kaja 
Ab Kaja zwei  alternativ Strecken
1. Kaja- Starsiedel- Gostau- Stößwitz- Kleingöhren  
2. Kaja- Kleingörschen- südl.  Eisdorf- Kitzen- Sittel- Werben (Baden im Werbener See)- Monarchenhügel- nördl.  Muschwitz- Pobles- Kreischau- Kroatenberg- Poserna-   Kleingöhren
Ab Kleingöhren dann weiter über  Großgöhren- Rippach- Dehlitz- Saaleradweg WSF

*Länge der  Strecke:
*Merseburg nach WSF auf der Strecke1 ca. 54 km
Merseburg  nach WSF auf der Strecke2 ca. 62 km

*Anmeldung hier*


----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2009)

[FONT="][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Hallo,
hier der Bericht meiner heutigen Bitterfeld- Bunkermuseum Kossa Tour.
Start war am heutigen Morgen etwas zeitiger als sonst, 07:22 Uhr ab Merseburg mit Hopperticket bis Bitterfeld. Um 08:42 Uhr war dann scharfer Start ab Bahnhof Bitterfeld. Zuerst ging es durch Bitterfeld auf der B100 bis zur Goitzsche. Dann weiter auf dem Radweg bis zum Abzweig zur Halbinsel Pouch. Da es ja heute wieder etwas wärmer werden sollte bin ich dann auf der B183 weiter. War kein Verkehr, da die B183 in der Ortschaft Rösa gesperrt war. Ab Rösa dann weiter über Schwemsal und Tornau nach Söllichau. Bis hierhin straffer Wind von vorn. Ab Ortsausgang Söllichau, nach Überquerung der Eisenbahn geht es gleich scharf nach links (Norden) ab. Am Fahrbahnzustand sieht man schon, dass dies einmal die Zufahrtsstraße zum Bunker gewesen war. Dieser Weg ist als Schwertweg bis Friedrichshütte ausgezeichnet. Friedrichshütte besteht nur aus einer Handvoll Gebäude, darunter eine Ausflugsgaststätte. Hinter Friedrichshütte wird der Weg dann zum W-Weg. 
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/432426"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]
Rechts sieht man noch die Gedenkstätte vom ehemaligen Zwangsarbeiterlager die dort in der Munitionsfabrik unter unmenschlichen Bedingungen schuften mussten. Nach weiteren Metern Fahrt sieht man schon auf der linken Seite den doppelten Sicherheitszaun von der Bunkeranlage. Nach ca. 1 km von Friedrichshütte aus kommt man an eine Wegekreuzung, hier rechts abbiegen auf den B-Weg. Geradeaus geht nicht, weil die Einfahrt mit einem Tor verschlossen ist. Den B-Weg 100m nach Süden folgen und dann 90° nach links (Osten) abbiegen. Nach 900 m steht man dann vor dem alten Wachgebäude, gleichzeitig Eingang in das Bunkermuseum.



Nach passieren des Eingangsbereichs sieht man rechter Hand den ersten Eingang in einen Bunker,



 linker Hand zwei Unterkunftsgebäude, einstöckig waren sicherlich die Unterkünfte der Wartungseinheit. Im zweiten Gebäude ist die Anmeldung. Das  ehemaligen OvD -Zimmer, UvD Platz, Waffenkammer und Mannschaftsunterkunft mit Originalausstattung ist dort ebenfalls untergebracht und zu besichtigen. 


 

 

 
 Da ich ja heute nur eine Erkundungstour gemacht hatte bin ich nicht in den Bunkern gewesen. Auf jeden Fall sind fast alle Bunker mit der originalen Ausstattung bestückt.
Besichtigungszeiten Dienstag bis Sonntag von 09:30 Uhr bis 16:00 Uhr. Wenn man eine Führung möchte sollte man sich vorher telefonisch anmelden, die sind dann immer 10:00 Uhr und 13:00 Uhr und dauern 2 Std. Jacke mitnehmen im Bunker beträgt die Innentemperatur 10-15°C.
Hier der Link zum Museum: http://www.bunker-kossa.de/
Auf der Plattenstraße zum Bunker traf ich noch einen einsam umher irrenden RR-Fahrer, den ich dann natürlich hinter mir her loste bis zum Bunker. Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann wieder zurück bis zum östlichen Ortseingang von Söllichau. Hier trennten wir uns dann wieder. Ich fuhr weiter nach Osten bis Ortseingang Durchwehna. Hier bin ich dann den ausgeschilderten Wanderweg nach Bad Düben gefolgt. Hätte ich mal nicht machen sollen, er führte am StOÜbPlatz der Bundespolizei Bad Düben vorbei und endete auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße Söllichau- Bad Düben. Sehr gefährlich, durch kleine Wellenartige Erhebungen kann es vorkommen, dass man auch bei Gegenverkehr noch überholt wird, man wird sehr schlecht gesehen. Nun ja es war ja nicht weit bis Bad Düben Ortseingang, ab hier gibt es einen Radweg auf der linken Seite. Weiter ging es durch Bad Düben über die Muldebrücke und dann auf einen Radweg bis zum Abzweig nach Schnaditz. In Schnaditz sollte man ruhig einmal das Wasserschloss besichtigen, es zeugt heute noch vom ehemaligen Wohlstand. 



Weiter ging es durch Schnaditz bis Ortseingang Tiefensee, am Ortseingang gleich nach rechts abbiegen (Nordwest) und dann in einem Bogen auf einen Wiesenweg weiter Richtung Westen bis zur Straße S12 am Punkt 88,2. Die Straße S12 überqueren und weiter auf den Feldweg in südlicher Richtung bis zum Wald. Den Beisitzer Weg  

 weiter folgen bis zum Schlossberg, hier eine Spitzkurve nach Norden weiter. Der Weg führt bis zur Waldkante, dort den Weg hart nach Süden weiter fahren, jetzt endlich mal schöner Zuckersand, gibt es bei mir leider nicht. Waren zwar nur knappe 20m, hat aber viel Spaß bereitet mal wieder durch tiefen losen Sand zu fahren. Den nächsten Abzweig nach Westen weiter, jetzt Wegebelag Schotter. Nach ca. 500 m hört der Schotter urplötzlich auf, laut Karte sollte hier jetzt ein Wegekreuz sein. Leider ist die Weiterfahrt nach Westen nicht mehr möglich, zugewachsen. Also nach Süden am Zaun entlang, ist ein gut fahrbarer Wiesenweg. Am Waldrand angekommen wieder nach Westen wenden und einfach den Weg folgen, so gelangt man dann letztendlich in die Ortschaft Reibitz. Nach 400m hinter dem Ortsausgang Reibitz geht eine Straße nach Possdorf ab, diese dann weiter folgen. Hinter Possdorf nördlich Laue geht dann ein Radweg an Lober-Leine-Kanal weiter, diesen folgen. 



Jetzt immer der Ausschilderung Bitterfeld weiter folgen. Unterwegs muss man dann noch über eine Holzbrücke fahren, bzw. muss man auch nicht, man kann auch die neben der Brücke befindliche Wasserdurchfahrt nutzen. Nach ca. 5km ist man dann wieder in Bitterfeld angelangt.
Ich fand es war eine super Tour mit 75 km und doch noch 552 HM. Da diesmal der Straßenanteil sehr hoch war hatte ich dann auch noch eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 21 km/h.
Es wurde zum Mittag hin dann doch schon ganz schön warm, gut war das ich auf der gesamten Rücktour den Wind von hinten hatte. Bei der nächsten Tour werde ich den Straßenanteil stark minimieren, werde auf jeden Fall noch mal eine Tour zum Museum unternehmen.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]







Alle Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/7992


----------



## Udo1 (11. August 2009)

Hallo,
werde mich jetzt mal schnell mental auf die heutige Floßgrabentour vorbereiten und mich so dann zum Treffpunkt begeben. Mal sehen wer außer Jürgen1 aus WSF noch am Bahnhof sein wird. Das Wetter sieht eigentlich ganz ordentlich aus, auch gut so. Sonne aufder Strecke wäre bei so vielenunbewaldeten Stellen nicht gerade so angenehm.


----------



## Udo1 (11. August 2009)

Hallo,
so nun der Bericht von der heutigen Floßgrabentour. Um es vorweg zu nehmen, wir sind nicht nass geworden. Ich war doch etwas überrascht als noch 3 Mitfahrer am Treffpunkt eintrafen, die da waren:
Mario aus Merseburg mit Helm;
Jürgen1 aus Weißenfels und
Erich vom Merseburger Radverein, der Punkt 09:30 Uhr eintraf.
Dann konnte es ja losgehen. Als erstes schnell durch Merseburg bis zur Saale über die Neumarktbrücke, dann weiter an der Schleuse vorbei nach Meuschau. Von hier bis weiter über Luppenau auf den Rüsterweg und Tragarth bis zur B181 und dann auf dem Radweg bis zur Brücke über den Floßgraben am Abzweig Friedensdorf. Ab hier folgten wir dann den Floßgraben, aber nicht die gesamte Länge von 77,5 km bis nach Crossen a.d. Elster. Immerhin kann man heute nur den Hut ziehen vor den Erbauern dieses Grabens, der von Crossen bis zur Luppe einen Höhenunterschied von 25m zu überwinden hatte und der im Zeitraum 1578-1580 erbaut wurde. Von der B181 ging es dann bis Friedensdorf südlicher Ortsausgang immer rechts neben den Floßgraben entlang. Wasser ist hier nicht mehr vorhanden. Ab Ortsausgang mussten wir ihn verlassen, da er jetzt über ein Feld Richtung Wüsteneutzsch führt. Seinen Weg kann man nur noch unter Google Earth verfolgen, da er zu gepflügt wurde. In Wüsteneutzsch noch ein kurzer geschichtlicher Halt an der Doppelschleuse des südlichen Mittellandkanals, oder besser bekannt unter Saale-Elster-Kanal. Diese Schleuse ist niemals fertig geworden. Das Bauwerk lässt aber erahnen welche Ausmaße es einmal einnehmen sollte. Immerhin zwei Doppelschleusen 85m lang und 12m breit, die zweimal einen Höhenunterschied von 11m überwinden mussten. Konzipiert war dies für 1000t Schiffe die Leipzig ansteuern sollten. Aus diesem Grund hat Leipzig ja auch einen Binnenhafen, aber keine Anbindung an einen Fluss. Ab hier folgten wir wieder den Floßgraben an Speicher Kötzschau vorbei bis Schladebach. In Schladebach ging es dann auf den offiziellen Radweg Floßgraben über eine Brücke weiter. An dieser Brücke überwindet der Floßgraben einen Bach der Der Bach heißt. 
Der Weg führte uns durch eine Auenlandschaft bis nach Rampitz. Auf diesem Teilstück führt der Floßgraben Wasser. Von Rampitz ging es weiter bis Nempitz. Ab Treben, Ortsteil von Nempitz, entfernte sich der Floßgraben einige 100m von uns. In unmittelbarer Nähe kann man auch nicht mehr weiter fahren, es sei denn dass man 400m vor der B87 über ein Feld fährt und dann das Bike über die Leitplanken hebt um dann auf der B87 bis zum Gustav-Adolf-Denkmal nach Lützen weiterzufahren. Wir entschlossen uns dies nicht zu tun, sondern nach Süden Richtung Lützen einen Feldweg zu benutzen. Von Lützen dann auf den Radweg zum Gustav-Adolf-Denkmal und ab hier dann sofort nach Osten abgebogen. Nach 600m 90° nach Süden weiter, der Floßgraben befand sich jetzt wieder in unmittelbarer Nähe östlich von uns. Weiter ging es durch Meuchen und auf einen neuen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen weiter bis kurz vor der Überfahrt über die BAB 38. Die Autobahn wurde überquert und es ging weiter südlich auf Kaja zu. Kaja wurde auf einen Plattenweg nördlich und östlich umfahren. Ortsausgang Kaja dann nach Osten weiter bis Kleingörschen. Eisdorf wurde dann südlich umfahren. Auf den Feldweg gelangten wir dann in östlicher Richtung bis nach Hohenlohe. Hier wurde erst einmal eine Pause eingelegt. 
Ab Hohenlohe dann weiter Süden über Sittel bis Werben. Von Werben dann den Söhestener Weg nach Westen hoch zum Monarchenhügel. Monarchenhügel deswegen, weil hier am König Wilhelm der III. am Tage der Schlacht, den 02.05.1813, höchst selbst auf diesem befand. 
Ab hier dann weiter am Rand des ehemaligen Tagebaus Tornau weiter nach Westen Pobles. 
Von Pobles auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Nordwesten bis nach Poserna. Hier gelangten wir dann auf den Rippachradweg, den wir bis Kleingöhren folgten. Es ging dann weiter östlich von Großgöhren bis zur B87, die überquert wurde und auf den Wirtschaftsweg weiter über die A9 bis nach Dehlitz a.d. Saale. Den Park in Dehlitz statten wir noch einen Besuch ab. Sehenswert ist hier die Blutbuche, 
die sicherlich schon etliche Jahrzehnte auf dem Buckel hat und sicherlich einiges zu erzählen hätte. In Dehlitz verabschiedeten wir den Jürgen, der auf dem Saaleradweg nach Weißenfels fuhr. Wir warteten noch einen Augenblick den kleinen Schauer ab und fuhren dann auf der rechten Saaleseite bis nach Kleinkorbetha. Hier verabschiedete sich der Mario, der auf der rechten Saaleseite weiterfuhr. Wir nahmen die linke Saaleseite und fuhren durch die Aue auf Wengelsdorf zu. Von Wengelsdorf auf den Radweg über Spergau an der wieder aufgebauten Bockwindmühle vorbei bis nach Merseburg zurück. Insgesamt hatte die Tour eine Streckenlänge von 76,4 km und eine Summe der Steigungen von 360 Metern. Von Haustür zu Haustür sind dann bei mir 85 km zusammen gekommen. Die Strecke hatte teilweise recht interessante Abschnitte. Sie kann mit Trekkingrad gefahren werden, wobei ein MTB doch empfehlenswerter ist, sind doch einige Feld.- und Wiesenwege doch etwas holprig.


----------



## Udo1 (12. August 2009)

Hallo,
am nächsten Dienstag 10:00 Uhr Start zur Geiseltalseeumrundung mit Halbinsel und angrenzenden Seen.
Treffpunkt Hafen Großkayna Südfeldsee. Also diesmal eine echte Rentner und Pensionärsrunde. Alle die Zeit haben, sind gerne eingeladen mit den Dienstagsfahrern eine Tour zu machen. Technische Ansprüche diesmal keine. Zur Kondition, man sollte schon mal 60 Minuten ohne Pause auf dem Rad gesessen haben. Es gibt auf alle Fälle wieder viel neues zu sehen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8547


----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2009)

Hallo,
bin gerade von meiner 302 km-Tour zurück. Merseburg-Kyffhäuser-Mansfelder Land-Merseburg. Es war echt stark und ein völlig neues Fahrgefühl. Aber heute mal etwas anders.


----------



## Reinhard1 (13. August 2009)

Hallo Udo und Beate,
Ihr seht super stark aus.
Wann macht Ihr Schumi Konkurenz?
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2009)

Hallo,
wer Lust hat kann ja am Sonntag, den 16.08. mit zu einer Mansfeldtour mitkommen.
Start ist um 10:15 Uhr in Erdeborn, eine DB Station hinter Röblingen am See. 
Strecke:
Erdeborn-Hornburg-Holzzelle-Bischofrode-Bornstedter Holz-Klosterrode- Blankenheimer Wald- Bahnhof Riestedt- Wald nördlich Bayernaumburg- Holdenstedt-Bornstedt- Holzzelle-Erdeborn
Mit Hopperticket DB ab Merseburg 09:23 Uhr
Ab Halle 09:43 Uhr Gleis 4
Ankunft Erdeborn 10:13 Uhr
Länge ca. 50 km und ca. 700 HM
Im Anhang der Google-Earth Track
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8944


----------



## Udo1 (16. August 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer Lust hat kann ja am Sonntag, den 16.08. mit zu einer Mansfeldtour mitkommen.
> Start ist um 10:15 Uhr in Erdeborn, eine DB Station hinter Röblingen am See.
> Strecke:
> ...


So werde mich jetzt auf die Tour vorbereiten. Reinhard1 wird gleich eintreffen und dann geht´s auf dem Höhenzug nördlich Rothenschirmbach lang. Soll ja heute extrem warm werden, da wir aber in der wärmsten Zeit durch den Wald fahren wird es wohl erträglich sein. Also bis heute Abend zum Tourbericht.


----------



## Udo1 (16. August 2009)

Hallo,
und hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Erdeborn- Bornstedter Holz- Emseloh- Beyernaumburg-Erdeborn- RÃ¶blingen a.S.- Tour.
Damit wÃ¤re ja schon die grobe StreckenfÃ¼hrung aufgefÃ¼hrt. 
Mit dabei war Reinhard1 aus WeiÃenfels vom White-Rock-Tourenteam. Start in Merseburg um 09:22 Uhr mit Hopperticket âEndstation Erdeborn-. Die Verbindung klappte ausgezeichnet. Die freundliche DB Mitarbeiterin im Zug mit ihrem Communicator suchte auch noch fÃ¼r uns die Abfahrtzeiten von Erdeborn zurÃ¼ck aus dem elektronischen Fahrplan. Um 15:02 und 16:35 Uhr soll der Zug wieder abfahren, war ihre freundliche Auskunft. Also den Zug um 15:02 Uhr wollten wir auf alle FÃ¤lle schaffen. Der Zug fuhr pÃ¼nktlich im Bahnhof Erdeborn ein. Um 10:18 Uhr war der scharfe Start und es ging sogleich auf der geplanten Strecke weiter. Vom Bahnhof die StraÃe Richtung Westen, nach ca.400m nach links durch den Eisenbahntunnel und dann auf der HauptstraÃe Richtung Hornburg bis zur ersten Linkskurve nach 200 m weiter. Ab hier dann nach rechts auf einen Feldweg, der sich auch gut fahren lieÃ. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte stetig bergan nach Westen. Nach 1200m die Ãberraschung, der bisher schÃ¶ne Weg wurde schwieriger zu befahren, 
mannshohes Gras und das soweit das Auge reicht. Also 3m nach links auf ein Stoppelfeld ausgewichen und der Traktorspur parallel zum geplanten Weg gefolgt. 
Nach weiteren 800m vor uns ein gegrubberter Acker, also den Spuren weiter diesmal nach SÃ¼den gefolgt. Am Ende des Feldes Steilhang zur StraÃe die nach Hornburg fÃ¼hrt. Nach Westen an der Kante Ã¼ber den geschÃ¤lten Acker weiter, Feld bergab bis zur StraÃe und dann die StraÃe bis Hornburg weiter. Wenn ich die Tour noch einmal machen sollte wird gleich die StraÃe von Erdeborn nach Hornburg gefahren. Hornburg wurde nach Norden durchquert und auf einen Feldweg der nach Westen fÃ¼hrt weitergefahren. Nach guten 400m kamen wir auf einen Asphaltweg der uns bis kurz vor Holzzelle fÃ¼hrte. Ab hier ging es auf einer StraÃe, die LÃ¶cher ohne Ende hatte bis zur Kreuzung am Zubringer Eisleben zur Autobahn A38. Weiter rÃ¼ber Ã¼ber die Kreuzung und auf der StraÃe nach Bischofrode weiter bis zum Punkt 272,9, hier links auf einen Feldweg Richtung Westen weiter. Nach 100m Ende, weg wieder unpassierbar,
also zurÃ¼ck und weiter in Richtung Bischofrode, ca. 300m vor dem Ortseingang nach links auf einen Schotterweg. Der fÃ¼hrte uns auf der sÃ¼dlichen OrtsstraÃe zum WT. Rechts am Wasserturm weiter Richtung Nordwesten. Der Weg wurde wenigstens in diesem Jahr schon einmal gemÃ¤ht und rein in den Wald. Nach 200m nach links auf einen Hauptweg weiter. Kurz vor Austritt aus dem Wald ein herrlicher Downhill fÃ¼r PensionÃ¤re und Rentner runter bis zum Sportplatz Schmalzerode. Die L224 Ã¼berquert und auf einen Feldweg hoch zum Gebhardtsberg. Von hier oben hat man einen herrlichen Blick bis zur Hainleite. Die Sonne brannte immer noch unbarmherzig auf unsrer Helma hernieder. Der Wind aus Westen der uns entgegen schlug brachte uns wenigstens ein wenig AbkÃ¼hlung. Weiter ging es auf einen schÃ¶nen Trail bergab bis zum nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsteil von Bornstedt. Dieser Abschnitt war einfach genial zu fahren. Ab jetzt ging es auf einem alten Handelsweg nach Nordwesten durch ein lang gestrecktes Tal weiter bis nach Klosterode zum Gutshof. 
Kurzer Besichtigungshalt am Kloster und Gut Klosterode und dann weiter westlich durch den Ort bis zur Waldkante. An der Waldkante rein in den Wald und weiter auf WAB in westlicher Richtung, endlich wieder etwas kÃ¼hlerer Luft. Nach 1,8 km Geradeausfahrt dann auf einen Downhill, 30% nach unten. Unten angekommen entschloss ich mich nach links weiter zu fahren. War nicht so die LÃ¶sung. Fahrspuren vom Forst und in der Mitte ein kleiner Streifen der fahrbar war und der auch noch mit GehÃ¶lz Ã¼bersÃ¤t. Nun ja wir sind gut an der BahnunterfÃ¼hrung, die zur MittelmÃ¼hle von Emseloh fÃ¼hrt angekommen. Kurz vor dem Tunnel, so 50m. geht ein Weg 90Â° nach Westen weiter, der dann parallel zur Bahn nach Westen fÃ¼hrt. Nach 200m ging es wieder weg von der Bahn in den Wald hinein. Der Weg wurde wieder breiter und schÃ¶n fahrbar. In Anbetracht der schon fortgeschrittenen Zeit entschloss ich mich etwas abzukÃ¼rzen und nicht mehr sÃ¼dwestlich bis zum Bahnhof Riestedt weiter zu fahren. Ich suchte mir auf meinem GPS einen neuen Weg nach SÃ¼den auf Beyernaumburg, den ich auch fand. Wir kamen jetzt zÃ¼gig voran, aber erst ging es einmal stetig bergan. Oben angekommen erst einmal Mittagspause.
An der Waldkante Ã¶stlich Beyernaumburg fuhren wir nach SÃ¼den weiter und gelangten so zum Ã¶stlichen Ortseingang des Ortes. Auf der L223 ging es dann etwas zÃ¼giger Ã¼ber Liedersdorf und Holdenstedt nach Bornstedt. Bornstedt wurde nÃ¶rdlich bis zum Einstieg zum Schlossberg durchquert, um dann weiter nach Osten die StraÃe zum Schlossberg zu folgen. An der HÃ¶he 218,7 ging es nach Norden durch einen Hohlweg bergan bis zum Querweg der nach Osten weiter fÃ¼hrt. Den folgten wir wieder bis zur Kreuzung am Autobahnzubringer und fuhren dann weiter auf der lÃ¶chrigen StraÃe bis nach Holzzelle. In Holzzelle Ortseingang nach links Norden abgebogen, nach 250m dann nach rechts- Osten das Tal runter. Herrlicher Downhill,]
der bis zur Eisenbahntrasse Halle-Eisleben fÃ¼hrt. Ab der Eisenbahntrasse nach Osten weiter bis nach Erdeborn zurÃ¼ck. Ankunft 14:30 Uhr, also noch Zeit in der dortigen GaststÃ¤tte schnell ein groÃes Radler zu zischen. 
Da wir die einzigen GÃ¤ste waren, machte uns der Koch noch schnell ein paar Wiener warm und schon ging es um 14:45 zum Bahnhof. Kurz vor 15:00 Uhr gingen die Schranken runter und wir stellten uns schon langsam auf, da der Zug ja um 15:02 laut Schaffnerin eintreffen sollte. Weit gefehlt es kam ein GÃ¼terzug. Nach Studium des ausgehÃ¤ngten Abfahrtsplans fuhr dieser Zug nur bis Sonnabend und nicht am Sonntag. Wir entschlossen uns dann bis RÃ¶blingen a.S. weiter zu fahren und dort auf den nÃ¤chsten Zug zu warten.
Die Tour hat SpaÃ gemacht, die Temperaturen in der Sonne mÃ¼ssen so um die Mittagszeit wohl an die 40Â°C gekratzt haben. Um 18:00 Uhr waren es bei mir noch 32Â°C im Schatten. Die Wege waren bis auf die Ausnahmen alle gut fahrbar. Der Wasserverbrauch war stark erhÃ¶ht, wir hatten zum GlÃ¼ck genÃ¼gend Reserven im Rucksack. Am Ende waren es dann 55,6 km und 690 HM geworden. Die max. Steigung betrug 23% und das max. GefÃ¤lle betrug 30%. Dank an Reinhard1 dass er die Strapazen gemeinsam mit mir auf sich genommen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2009)

@Reinhard1,
nachfolgend noch ein kurzes Video von unserer gestrigen Mansfelder Land Tour.
*Klicke hier:*


----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2009)

Hallo,
heute fand die absolute Rentner und Pensionärsrunde statt. Es trafen sich am Südfeldsee Hafen in Großkayna:
Der Tourguide Udo1;
Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein aus Merseburg;
Jürgen1 aus Weißenfels;
Thomas vom White Rock Tourenteam aus WSF;
Reinhard1 vom White Rock Tourenteam aus WSF;
Manfred aus Hohenmölsen.
Alle waren pünktlich zur Stelle. 
Bei Abfahrt hatten wir einen guten Altersdurchschnitt von 62 Jahren.
In meiner Ankündigung hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, dass es heute ganz entspannt auf Tour gehen sollte. Nach ca. 600m Fahrt, schellte mein Telefon. Am anderen Ende war ein Jens aus Merseburg dran, der sich erkundigte ob wir schon fort wären, denn er ist am Hafen angelangt. Es war aber leider die Marina in Mücheln. Er fuhr uns sodann in Richtung Frankleben entgegen. So waren wir dann 7 Biker und er drückte wenigstens noch unseren Altersdurchschnitt auf gute 57,7 Jahre. Gleich hinter Frankleben die erste Panne Jürgen hatte einen platten am Hinterrad. 
Schneller Schlauchwechsel und schon traf der Jens aus Merseburg ein. Gemeinsam ging es auf dem Radweg zur Marina und ab dort auf den jetzt 100% tig fertiggestellten asphaltierten Radweg weiter bis zum Geschiebegarten. 
Hier wandten wir uns in Richtung Halbinsel und fuhren bis zum neuen Kanal der die Halbinsel von der Vogelschutzinsel trennen soll. Das Wasser hat aber noch nicht den Kanal in seiner vollen Ausdehnung erreicht, werden noch so ca., 2-3 m fehlen. 
Weiter ging es zum östlichen Ende der Halbinsel, hier sah man schon wie sich das Wasser langsam seinen weg in den Kanal bahnt. 
Von dort am Südufer der Halbinsel bis zur Schutzinsel, hier ein großes Hallo, eine Damenbikertruppe war schon da und machte gerade Pause, Durchschnittsalter auch so um die 62 Jahre. 
Nach der Pause wieder zurück zum Geschiebegarten und dann auf den inneren Rundweg 
bis zum neuen Asphaltrundweg der am alten Industriegelände nördlich Stöbnitz weiterführt. Ab jetzt ging es wieder etwas zügiger voran bis hoch zum Weinberg. 
Ab Weinberg eine herrliche langgezogene Abfahrt bis zur Halde Blösien. Von dort war es dann nicht mehr weit bis nach Frankleben zurück. Es war diesmal eine echt entspannte Tour, am Weinberg kamen wir wenigstens einmal am heutigen Tag in einen kleinen Geschwindigkeitsrausch. Am Schluss waren es bei mir von Haustür zu Haustür 60 km. Die neue Asphaltumrundung des Geiseltalsees hat jetzt eine Länge von 28,45 km.


----------



## xtinto (18. August 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> [FONT="][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Hallo,[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]
> [FONT="][FONT="]Nach ca. 600m Fahrt, schellte mein Telefon. Am anderen Ende war ein Jens aus Merseburg dran, der sich erkundigte ob wir schon fort wären, denn er ist am Hafen angelangt. Es war aber leider die Marina in Mücheln. Er fuhr uns sodann in Richtung Frankleben entgegen. So waren wir dann 7 Biker und er drückte wenigstens noch unseren Altersdurchschnitt auf gute 57,7 Jahre. [/FONT][/FONT]




Zum Glück haben mich die älteren Jungs nicht verhauen weil ich am falschen Hafen gewartet habe 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2009)

Hallo,
hier die Ankündigung für die nächste Dienstagstour am 25.08.
Es geht durch die Dübener Heide.
Treffpunkt 1:  Weißenfels Bahnhof Abfahrt 09:03 Gleis 3
Treffpunkt 2:  Merseburg Bahnhof Abfahrt 09:23 Gleis4
Ankunft Halle Gleis 9 09:37 Uhr
Abfahrt Halle Gleis 6 10:15 Uhr
Ankunft in Bitterfeld: 10:39 Uhr
Start ab Bahnhof Bitterfeld 10:42 Uhr
Die Tour ist ein Rundkurs.
gelante Strecke:
Bitterfeld-Pouch-Muldestauseeweg-Heideringweg-Mittelpunkt des "Deutschen Kaiserreichs" 1871-1918 -Großer Stern- Eisenhammer- Postmeilensäule- Köhlereiweg- Pöbeltsmühle- Tornau- Lutherlinde- Bad Düben- Burg und Schiffsmühle Bad Düben- Schnadlitz (Wasserschloss)- Tiefensee- Roitzschjora- Löbnitz- Mühlenradwanderweg- Sausedlitz- Südufer Seelhausenersee- Goitzsche Radwanderweg- Bitterfelder Bogen- Bitterfeld

Länge der Strecke: ca. 65,8 km und ca. 200 HM
Im Anhang die Google Earth- Datei
Wer in Merseburg dazu kommt, bitte um 09:05 Uhr am Fahrkartenautomaten sein. Hier wird dann entschieden mit welchem Ticket wir fahren, oder im LMB anmelden, dann kann ich den Weißenfelsern signalisieren dass sie ein SA-Ticket kaufen sollen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8876


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2009)

Hallo,
wer Lust hat, am Sonntag werde ich den Ziegelrodaer Forst ein wenig unsicher machen, der kann ja mit kommen.
Abfahrt ab Merseburg mit Burgenlandbahn um 09:45 Uhr;
Abfahrt ab Beuna mit Burgenlandbahn um 09:50 Uhr;
Ankunft in Querfurt 10:25 Uhr
Von Querfurt dann auf dem Himmelsscheibenweg in den Ziegelrodaer forst und dann durch den Wald südlich Ziegelroda bis runter nach Wangen und durch den Wald wieder zurück.
Streckenlänge so zw. 50 und 60 km.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer Lust hat, am Sonntag werde ich den Ziegelrodaer Forst ein wenig unsicher machen, der kann ja mit kommen.
> Abfahrt ab Merseburg mit Burgenlandbahn um 09:45 Uhr;
> Abfahrt ab Beuna mit Burgenlandbahn um 09:50 Uhr;
> ...


Da sich noch niemand angemeldet hat, werde ich schon ab 07:45 Uhr in Merseburg abfahren und um 08:30 Uhr in Querfurt Bahnhof starten.


----------



## Kasebi (22. August 2009)

Hallo Udo
 Morgen hab ich leider schon was anderes geplant da ich nur Nachmittag Zeit habe. Aber am Dienstag bin ich mit dabei. Da ja auch  Black Arrow ZZ   mit kommt sind wir ja schon zu viert. Da können wir das SA Ticket in Zeitz holen. Unser Zug fährt ab Zeitz 8:07 Ab WSF dann wie du es schon geschrieben hast. 
Also bis Dienstag dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Morgen hab ich leider schon was anderes geplant da ich nur Nachmittag Zeit habe. Aber am Dienstag bin ich mit dabei. Da ja auch  Black Arrow ZZ   mit kommt sind wir ja schon zu viert. Da können wir das SA Ticket in Zeitz holen. Unser Zug fährt ab Zeitz 8:07 Ab WSF dann wie du es schon geschrieben hast.
> Also bis Dienstag dann
> Kasebi


Na dann bis Dienstag, freue mich schon. Black Arrow ZZ   holt schon das SA-Ticket.
In WSF werden dann noch Reinhard1, mit wahrscheinlich Jürgen2 und Thomas, dazu steigen. Dann wären wir ja schon 7 Biker.


----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier die Ankündigung für die nächste Dienstagstour am 25.08.
> Es geht durch die Dübener Heide.
> Treffpunkt 1:  Weißenfels Bahnhof Abfahrt 09:03 Gleis 3
> ...


Hallo,
die Tour am 25.08. muss leider ausfallen.
ich hatte einen Notfall in der Familie und werde auch in den nächsten Tagen oder sogar Wochen wahrscheinlich nicht mehr biken können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2009)

Hallo,
wer Lust hat kann ja mit mir Morgen eine kleine Runde um den Geisetalsee drehen.
START: 19:00 Uhr 
ORT: Frankleben Geiseltalsee am Kiosk, der steht immer am Überlauf der Geisel.
Licht sollte mitgeführt werden.
Ich werde diesmal mit Trekkingrad fahren.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


----------



## Kasebi (25. August 2009)

Man Udo
Nach deiner Absage für heute hab ich schon mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet.Ich hoffe doch das der Notfall nicht zu groß war und es Dir und deiner Familie soweit gut geht. Vielleicht können wir ja die Tour später noch mal nachholen. Zu deiner Geiseltalseerunde kann ich leider nicht kommen Ich wünsche Dir trotz allem viel Spaß
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2009)

Hallo,
heute wurde ein sehr angenehme Dämmerungsrunde um den Geiseltalsee gedreht. Der Bericht steht diesmal heir: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6271985&postcount=31


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2009)

Hallo,
da ja meine letzte Tour am Mittwoch war hatte ich schon leichte Entzugserscheinungen. So bin ich dann auf anraten meiner lieben Gattin um 10:00 Uhr zu einer spontanen Geiseltalseeumrundung gestartet. Bis Frankleben hatte ich schon mächtig mit dem ersten kleinen Herbststurm zu kämpfen. Ab Frankleben traute ich meinen Augen kaum, Rentner über Rentner die sich auf dem Weg machten und natürlich alle ohne Helm. Ich diesmal also entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn die Runde angegangen. Als ich die Halde Blösien rechter Hand liegen gelassen hatte sah ich ca. 500 m vor mir einen Helmfahrer.
Den mußt du holen dachte ich mir und erhöhte das Tempo gegen den Wind merklich. Zwischendurch begegneten mir noch etliche Biker, natürlich alle ohne Helm und mit ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit hangabwärts und Rückenwind. Als ich an der Klobikauer Halde war, dord wo der neue Weg vom Rundweg hoch zum Aussichtspunkt geht hatte ich ihn am Hang eingeholt. Es war Axel, wie er sich vorstellte und kommt aus Weißenfels.
Ich entschloss mich sodann mit ihm gemeinsam die Runde zu fahren. Am Weinberg wurde gerade der Federweißerstand des dort ansässigen Winzers aufgebaut. Der Verkehr auf dem Radweg wurde merklich stärker.
Jetzt kamen die Biker schon in etwas größeren Pulks entgegen, die Kinder wie es sich gehört mit Helm und die Eltern, wie es sich als Vorbild eben nicht gehört, natürlich ohne Kopfschutz.
Es gab auch ein paar echt starke Biker die uns entgegen kamen, die allen zeigen wollten was sie so drauf haben. Gestählter Fittnesstudiokörper, uns zwei keines Blickes würdigend, obwohl wir, wie es sich eigentlich geziehmt, höflig gegrüßt hatten. Am Parkplatz Aussichtspunkt Stöbnitz war heute eine Kontröllstelle für etwas ältere Autos eingerichtet-Oltimerrundfahrt-.
Für Verpflegung ist am Wochenende am Rundweg auch gesorgt. Neben den Federweißerausschank am Weinberg, ein Imbiss am Geschiebepark und später noch ein Imbis am Parkplatz Neumark Aussichtsturm-Bockwurst und 1 Bier für 3 -. Hinter dem Geschiebepark kam uns dann noch GTDanni mit einem Mitfahrer den ich nicht kannte, entgegen. Wir fuhren dann an der Marina vorbei bis nach Frankleben zum Überlauf der Geisel. Ich lotzte den Axel dann noch schnell durch Frankleben und machte mich sodann auf den Heimweg. Hinter Beuna auf den Wirtschaftsweg sah ich zwei Bikes am Wegesrand liegen. Der männliche Biker war gerade dabei seinen Schlauch zu wechseln. Ich unterstütze noch schnell mit meinen Luftpumpen, die aber für das sehr kurze Autoventil nicht so richtig griffen. Er hatte dann aber mit seiner noch Luft die bis zur nahe gelegenen Tankstelle reichte in den Schlauch bekommen. Als ich mich wieder auf mein Rad setzte näherte sich ein Biker, den ich mich dann anschloß, es war der Jörg aus Halle,
gerade von der Umrundung des Sees zurück und wollte wieder nach Hause. Ich zeigte ihm noch schnell eine Abkürzung über den Airpark bis nach Wassertal und dann zum Radweg nach Halle. Es war wieder einmal eine schöne Tour bei etwas heftigen Gegenwind auf der halben Strecke.
*Werde Morgen, am Sonntag nochmals eine Runde drehen. Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr in Frankleben am Rundweg, Überlauf der Geisel.*


----------



## louis_cyphre (29. August 2009)

Hallo!

@ Udo: Das mit dem Wind kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. 
Ich bin gestern mal 'ne Runde um den See gedreht, entgegen dem UZS.

Es gab recht dolle Westwind. War ganz nett, als ich am Nordufer die Halde hoch bin.^^

Da es Freitag und kein WE war hielt sich der (Gegen-) Verkehr aber in Grenzen. 


LG!


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2009)

Hallo,
so bin  gerade von meiner Geiseltalseerunde zurück. War wieder mal eine schöne Tour. Mit dabei war Andi65, diesmal mit MTB. Es ging heute im Uhrzeigersinn auf den Rundkurs. Ab Frankleben bis zur Marina heftiger kleiner Herbststurm von vorn, wie eigentlich immer aus dem Westen. Das gefährlichste Stück war heute der Abschnitt Neumark bis Krumpa. Hier sind einige Kurven, die man nicht einsehen kann. Da kann es schnell passieren, das auf einmal ein Biker vor einem steht. Sollte man also vorsichtig angehen. Auf der 64 Minuten Runde von 10:30 Uhr an begegneten wir 142 Bikerinen/er auf dem Rundkurs. Die Fußgänger und Skater mal nicht mitgezählt. Für diesen frühen Sonntagmorgen schon ganz schön ordentlich. Daran sieht man das dieser Rundweg schon sehr gut angenommen wird. 
Werde für den kommenden Dienstag, den 01.09. eine kleine Feierabendrunde um den See ins LMB stellen. Wer mit möchte, 19:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Frankleben Überlauf der Geisel. Licht nicht vergessen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2009)

Hallo,
das LMB (Last Minute Biking) ist wieder da.


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2009)

Hallo,
morgen am 02.09. kleine moderate Geiseltalseerunde.
1. Treffpunkt: Merseburg-Zeppelinstraße 18:30 Uhr
2. Treffpunkt: Frankleben Überlauf der Geisel 19:05 Uhr

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9037


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ..... Werde für den kommenden Dienstag, den 01.09. eine kleine Feierabendrunde um den See ins LMB stellen. Wer mit möchte, 19:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Frankleben Überlauf der Geisel. Licht nicht vergessen.
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


So habe gerade meine nigthpro PRO ELITE aus dem Karton geholt. Akku ist geladen, werde mich dann in einigen Minuten zum Treffpunkt machen.


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2009)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht unserer heutigen Geiseltalseenachtfahrt, was für ein Wort. Andi65 und Reinhard1 hoffentlich seit ihr gut in Weißenfels angekommen und haben die Akkus gehalten?
Mit von der Partie waren Andi65 und Reinhard1. Alle waren pünktlich am Treffpunkt, ich war diesmal der letzte der eintraf. Man war schon dabei die Beleuchtung anzubauen.
Pünktlich um 19:30 Uhr ging es los. Reinhard1 war diesmal mit RR dabei, da hatten Andi65 und ich natürlich keine Chance. Alle die heute nicht mit waren, haben echt was verpasst.
z.B. den herrlichen Sonnenunmtergang über den Geiseltalsee.
Reinhard1 übernahm heute  die Führung mit seinem 9 kg RR. Wir konnten bis zur Marina mal entspannt im Windschatten fahren. War sehr angenehm, Danke Reinhard.
Bis zur Marina ging es heute bei mäßigem Gegenwind ziemlich schnell.
Am Westufer noch schnell einen Hundebesitzer den Fotoapparat übergeben. (v.l.n.r Reinhard1; Andi65 und Udo1)
Danach ging es gleich weiter zum Weinberg, jetzt wurde es auch ein wenig angenehmer. Eine leichte kühle Briese kam auf und es wurde merklich dunkler.
Hier am Weinberg wartete Andi65 und Reinhard1 auf mich, war ein wenig abgeschlagen und der Mond im Hintergrund schaute zu. Aber ab jetzt ging es nur noch hangabwärts bis Frankleben.
Letztes Gruppenfoto am Ziel in Frankleben. Diesmal haben wir 65 Minuten für die Runde benötigt. Reinhard1 hätte das mit seinem RR durchaus unter 60 Minuten geschafft. Fuhr aber mit Andi65 und mir gemeinsam über die Ziellinie.
Danach ging es dann in die Heimatorte zurück. Mein Weg führte jetzt über Beuna nach Merseburg zurück.
Je dunkler es wurde desto mehr wurde mein Weg ausgeleuchtet. Hier hatte ich noch nicht einmal meinen Spot dazu geschaltet.
Es war wieder einmal eine echt tolle Fahrt mit  sehr netten Mitfahrern.


----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2009)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Manfred auf Tour um den Geiseltalsee. Diesmal war es eine Dämmerungstour. Die Beleuchtung mussten wir erst am Ziel in Frankleben für die Rückfahrt einschalten. Da wir heute leichten Südostwind hatten kamen wir zügig bis Frankleben voran. Punkt 19:00 Uhr erreichten wir den Ausgangspunkt Frankleben. Trotz fortgeschrittener Stunde trafen wir noch einige Skater und Radler. Wir hatten uns heute vorgenommen einmal ganz entspannt die Runde zu drehen, was uns auch gelang. Mein Duchschnittspuls lag bei 88 Schlägen.. Am Weinberg dann die Überraschung, alle 6 freilaufenden Höhenrinder am oberen Zaun, dazu noch eine freilaufende Herde von 11 Ziegen, die die Rinder bei der Landschaftspflege unterstützten.





_Blick ins Auge des gewaltigen Tieres. Im Hintergrund die neu entstehende Vogelschutzinsel._







_(Unser neues Forumsmitglied Manfred beim Anpirschen an die Ziegenherde.)_
Nachdem wir uns gegenseitig beäugt hatten, ging es dann rasant hangabwärts nach Frankleben zurück. Diesmal war es wirklich eine entspannte Rentner und Pensionärsrunde mit 71 Minuten für die 25,3 gemessenen km. Das Wetter hat gepasst, gerade richtig. Ab dem Weinberg sollte man tunlichst immer schön den Mund geschlossen halten, da Fliegen und anderes klein Getier, teilweise in Massen, unterwegs waren. Die Strecke ist für Feierabendtouren recht gut geeignet. Werde die Runde nächste Woche sicherlich noch ein paar mal fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (3. September 2009)

Hallo,
da ja bekanntlich die jüngeren Merseburger am Sonnabend nicht so zeitig mit dem Rad unterwegs sind, werde ich  wieder einmal eine Tour mit den etwas älteren Biker/innen aus Merseburg unternehmen. Wie ich der Zeitung entnommen habe geht es ab 09:00 Uhr vom Bahnhof Merseburg nach Freyburg und retour.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9056
Ich bin diesmal nur Mitfahrer und nicht der Tourguide, einfach nur hinterher fahren, auch sehr angenehm.


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2009)

Hallo,
wer Lust hat, heute Abend eine Spontantour um den Geiseltalsee.
Start um 18:00 Uhr Zeppelinstraße in Merseburg Ecke Kastanienpromenade. Um 19:00 Uhr zweiter Treffpunkt Frankleben Geiselüberlauf.
Reinhard1 ist mit von der Partie.


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer Lust hat, heute Abend eine Spontantour um den Geiseltalsee.
> Start um 18:00 Uhr Zeppelinstraße in Merseburg Ecke Kastanienpromenade. Um 19:00 Uhr zweiter Treffpunkt Frankleben Geiselüberlauf.
> Reinhard1 ist mit von der Partie.


Reinhard1 und ich fahren nicht, in WSF Regen und bei mir auch.


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2009)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von meiner Tour mit den Bikerinnen und Bikern vom Merseburger Radverein. Die Tour führte von Merseburg nach Freyburg auf dem Pilgerweg und zurück über Mücheln und Geiseltalsee.
Ich traf pünktlich 5 Minuten vor 09:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt ein, wie es sich gehört. Es waren schon 4 Biker vor mir am Treffpunkt. Kurz nach mir traf eine Bikerin ein und verteilte erst einmal die flüssige Marschverpflegung, getrennt nach Biker/innen.
Für die Herren, Kümmerling und für die Damen Sekt, als kleiner Trost für die bevorstehende Strapaze bis Freyburg gegen den Orkan aus Westen.
Um 09:17 Uhr dann der scharfe Start. Am Bahnhof Merseburg noch ein kurzer Halt, weil ein Sonderzug eine Bahnhofsdurchfahrt hatte und man solche Züge kaum noch zu sehen bekommt.
Dann ging es aber zügig durch Merseburg, noch im Windschatten der Häuserzeilen bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang. Jetzt kamen wir aus dem Windschatten und hatten sofort den vollen Herbststurm von vorn. Über Atzendorf, Geusa ging es dann über die BAB38 nach Frankleben.
Der Sturm war so heftig, das auch abgestiegen werden musste.
In Frankleben wurde das dortige Wasserschloß noch besucht. Weiter ging es dann auf dem Pilgerweg entlang des Runstedter Sees bis zum Nordufer des Südfeldsees, hier die erste Pause. Man konnte die Segler auf dem See sehr genau bei ihren Manövern beobachten. Die Wellen waren schon gewaltig hoch.
Nach der kurzen Pause fuhren wir weiter auf dem Pilgerweg über Roßbach und Pettstädt zum Luftschiff.
Ab dem Luftschiff ging es dann schnurgerade nach Westen zur Alten Göhle, der Sturm wurde immer  stärker.
Ich fuhr dann mit dem stärksten Fahrer des Radvereins, den Harti, vor zur Erkundung des zweiten Rastplatzes Napoleonseiche am Rand der Alten Göhle.
Hier wartete ich dann auf die Verfolger. Die kurz nach mir eintrafen.
Der Tourguide Norbert immer vorn weg,er gab das Tempo für das Hauptfeld vor.
Nach der kurzen Pause ging es für die anderen 11 Biker/innen weiter nach Freyburg durch die Alte Göhle. Harti und ich verabschiedeten uns von der Gruppe und traten den Heimweg an. Aber vorher sahen wir noch einen einsamen Wanderer mit Hund und seinen seltsamen zwei Begleitern.
Bache und Keiler ein Jahr alt und handzahm.
Wir zwei fuhren sodann über Zeuchfeld und Schleberoda nach Mücheln. Ab Höhe Marina dann auf dem oberen Rundweg bis Frankleben und Merseburg zurück, diesmal mit sturmstarken Rückenwind.
Bei Frankleben waren schon die ersten illegalen Surfer auf dem Wasser, bei ordentlichen Wellengang.
Der härteste Biker des Merseburger Radvereins, Hati mit 71 Jahren, verabschiedete sich dann von mir in Merseburg. Wenn er seine Spurts einleitet habe ich immer noch keine Chance.
Dank an die Organisatoren für die schöne Tour. Es war für mich wieder einmal ein Vergnügen mit den äußerst netten Bikerinnen/ern mitfahren zu dürfen. Euch eine schöne Woche bis zur vielleicht nächsten interessanten Tour.
Bei mir waren es dann am Ende 58,7 km mit 425 HM und einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 15,7 km/h. Eine ordentliche Geschwindigkeit bei diesem Sturm. Was ich noch festgestellt habe war, das wieder einige Bikerinnen/er mehr mit Helm auf Tour waren. Ich kann Euch nur empfehlen kauft euch einen Helm und ihr seit auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2009)

Hallo,
am 08.09. findet eine kleine Feierabendrunde um den Geiseltalsee statt. 1. Treffpunkt in Merseburg Zeppelinstraße-Ecke Kastanienpromenade, 18:00 Uhr. 2.Treffpunkt Frankleben Überlauf der Geisel 18:30 Uhr.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi65 (9. September 2009)

Hallo,
habe mal für morgen, den 10.09.09, eine kleine Feierabendrunde rund um den Geiseltalsee ins LMB gestellt.

Treffpunkt: Frankleben Überlauf der Geisel 18:30 Uhr.

Anmeldung hier: www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9089


----------



## Udo1 (9. September 2009)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mal für morgen, den 10.09.09, eine kleine Feierabendrunde rund um den Geiseltalsee ins LMB gestellt.
> 
> Treffpunkt: Frankleben Überlauf der Geisel 18:30 Uhr.
> ...


Schon angemeldet
Wer von Merseburg mitfahren möchte Abfahrt um 18:00 Uhr Zeppelinstraße/Ecke Kastanienpromenade.


----------



## Udo1 (9. September 2009)

Hallo,
gestern Abend haben wir, Andi65, Harti und ich, eine tolle Feierabendrunde um den Geiseltalsee durchgeführt. Der Sonnenuntergang, war vom Weinberg, hervorragend zu sehen, einfach Klasse.
Hier Harti und Andi65 kurz vor der Halde Blösien am Nordostufer.
Trotz fortgeschrittener Zeit waren doch noch einige Bikerinnen/er unterwegs.
Harti hatte heute seine schon etwas nostalgischen Radschuhe aus seiner aktiven Fahrerzeit an. Sehen noch aus wie neu, die 45 Jahre sieht man ihnen kaum an, noch echte Friedensfahrttreter.
Wir benötigten heute 64 Minuten für die Runde, bei leichtem Südostwind.
Und hier das obligatorische Abschlussfoto in Frankleben von den 3 Fahrern des Abends.


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2009)

Hallo,
für nächste Woche mal keine Dienstagstour, sondern eine Donnerstagstour.
*Treffpunkt:* 10:00 Uhr Großkayna Südfeldsee Hafen
*Strecke:* Geiseltalsee-Mücheln- Neue Göhle-Gleinaer Grund- Gleina- Weischütz- Unstrutradweg- Freyburg- Alte Göhle- Luftschiff- WSF

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9056


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2009)

Hallo,
als ich heute zur Mittagsstunde ganz entspannt mit meiner lieben Gattin beim Italiener in Mücheln saß, klingelte  beim Hauptgang mein Handy. Am anderen Ende war der Mario aus Merseburg dran und erkundigte ob ich heute noch fahre. Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute mal eine MTB-Pause einlegen, aber zu zweit fährt es sich bekanntlich immer besser als allein, so verabredeten wir uns zu 14:30 Uhr in Frankleben an der Schutzhütte. Pünktlich waren wir zur Stelle und schon ging es los, diesmal entspannter als bei meiner gestrigen Tour. Nach Stöbnitz am letzten Aussichtspunkt vor der Rampe am Nordwestufer verließ ich die Asphalttrasse. Es ging den Hang runter zum Uferweg. Den kannte Mario noch nicht. Wir fuhren heute mal zur Abwechslung den Uferweg bis zum Ostufer, hinter der ehemaligen Ausgrabungsstätte.
Anfangs sah die Piste noch sehr gut aus, wie man sehen kann, das sollte sich aber in Höhe der Ostseite Klobikauer Halde aber abrupt ändern.
Staub einige Zentimeter tief und Schotter. Für Trekingräder kein Vergnügen für mein MTB eher Spaß. Die Strecke kann ich nur bei echt trockenem Untergrund empfehlen. Nach einem Regenguß nicht fahrbar. Trotzdem mein Bike heute den Rest, was Staub angeht bekommen hat, war es eine schöne lockere Tour.
Mario noch einen schönen Geburtstag heute, bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für nächste Woche mal keine Dienstagstour, sondern eine Donnerstagstour.
> *Treffpunkt:* 10:00 Uhr Großkayna Südfeldsee Hafen
> *Strecke:* Geiseltalsee-Mücheln- Neue Göhle-Gleinaer Grund- Gleina- Weischütz- Unstrutradweg- Freyburg- Alte Göhle- Luftschiff- WSF
> ...


Hallo,
Tour geändert. Nicht mehr am Donnerstag, sondern am Dienstag, den 15.09.2009.
Treffpunkt bleibt.
Zeit 12:30 Uhr 
Strecke ist verhandelbar.


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2009)

Hallo,
habe gerade meine nächsten Aktivitäten ab den 21.09. grob vorgeplant.
Ich werde mich mit meinem Bike in Bad Düben für etliche Tage niederlassen, also Basis Bad Düben und dann Dübener Heide ohne Ende. Vielleicht gibt es ja einige aus der Gegend die an einigen Tagen mitfahren würden.
Werde mich dann melden, wenn ich dort aufgeschlagen bin.


----------



## GTdanni (14. September 2009)

Udo wie sieht es am 03.10. mit Brocken aus? 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Udo wie sieht es am 03.10. mit Brocken aus?
> 
> Cu Danni


Kann diesmal leider nicht, bin für mindestens 3 Wochen in  Bad Düben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2009)

@Reinhard1,
habe gerade in das Regenradar geschaut. Der Regen müsste eigentlich in den nächsten 10 Minuten aufhören. Start dann nicht um 12:30 Uhr, sondern um 13:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2009)

Hallo,
also das Regenradar hatte wieder einmal recht um 11:30 Uhr kein Regen mehr. Also um 12:25 Uhr von Merseburg los zum Treffpunkt, diesmal nur 30 Minuten gebraucht. Jürgen1 aus Weißenfels war schon vor Ort und wartete geduldig auf das Eintrudeln der Mitfahrer.
Kurze Zeit später traf auch Reinhard1 ein. Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann nach Frankleben zum Startpunkt der Umrundung. Wie immer im Uhrzeigersinn, den Wind hatten wir diesmal aus Osten, so wurden wir zumindestens bis Mücheln noch ein wenig geschoben. An der Uferbefestigung im Bereich Frankleben bis Krumpa wird immer noch ordentlich gebaut. Die Überfahrt kurz vor der Halde Pfännerhall ist zurückgebaut worden, das dürfte die RR-Fahrer freuen.
Ab Ortsende Stöbnitz keine kleinen Schottersteine mehr auf der Fahrbahn bis Frankleben. Die Überfahrt zwischen der Halde Klobikau und Blösien existiert noch, da in diesem Bereich noch Uferbefestigungsarbeiten im Gange sind.
Reinhard1 hier beim Anstieg zum Weinberg.
Diesmal wurde kein neuer Rekord bei der Umrundung aufgestellt, es war heute eine ganz ruhige Tour, die wieder einmal großen Spaß gemacht hatte. Die nächste Feierabendtour findet am Donnerstag um 18:30 Uhr statt. Treffpunkt wie immer Frankleben Schutzhütte am Rundweg, dort wo der Überlauf der Geisel ist.


----------



## Deleted 161766 (15. September 2009)

hi leute,

werde am samstag mal wieder ne runde um den see drehen, vielleicht trifft mann ja einen von euch...

grüße aus karslruhe mad79


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2009)

mad79 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> werde am samstag mal wieder ne runde um den see drehen, vielleicht trifft mann ja einen von euch...
> 
> grüße aus karslruhe mad79


Wäre gern dabei, am Samstag aber Fahrpause (Familientag)und Vorberitung der Sonntagstour. Bin am Sonntag  Tourguide bei Rund um Leipzig, ab Weißenfels-Leipziger Seen-Elster/Luppeaue-Merseburg-Weißenfels.


----------



## louis_cyphre (16. September 2009)

hallo!



Udo1 schrieb:


> Die nächste Feierabendtour findet am Donnerstag um 18:30 Uhr statt. Treffpunkt wie immer Frankleben Schutzhütte am Rundweg, dort wo der Überlauf der Geisel ist.



@ udo: wenn ich es zeitmäßig/arbeitstechnisch schaffe, würde ich mich mal gerne der donnerstags-feierabend-runde anschließen. 

was denkst du, dreht ihr die runde wieder wie üblich im uhrzeigersinn?

das wäre sehr gut, denn ich komme aus richtung querfurt und werde deshalb das auto in mücheln (hafen) abstellen. 
dann werde ich übers südufer nach frankleben zur schutzhütte kommen, also entgegengesetzt dem UZS. wenn ich es von der zeit her nicht ganz schaffen sollte, müßten wir uns ja irgendwo dazwischen treffen.

ich werde mich aber beeilen und versuchen pünktlich zu sein!


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2009)

louis_cyphre schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar doch, bist gern gesehen. Wir fahren im Uhrzeigersinn. Bis Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curry King (16. September 2009)

Hallo Anhaltiner,
Ich will am Samstag auf den Brocken fahren.Kann mir jemand einen Anstieg empfehlen?Bei Google habe ich einige gefunden z.B.Brockenstraße;Heinrich-Heine-Weg;Glashüttenweg;Goetheweg...Wäre euch sehr dankbar für ein paar Infos

Grüße aus Sachsen


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2009)

Curry King schrieb:


> Hallo Anhaltiner,
> Ich will am Samstag auf den Brocken fahren.Kann mir jemand einen Anstieg empfehlen?Bei Google habe ich einige gefunden z.B.Brockenstraße;Heinrich-Heine-Weg;Glashüttenweg;Goetheweg...Wäre euch sehr dankbar für ein paar Infos
> 
> Grüße aus Sachsen


Hallo Curry King,
ich weiß nicht von wo Du starten möchtest, aber eine Anfahrt wäre ab 3 Annen Hohne. Ich weiß nicht ob die Brockenstraße noch gesperrt ist.
Im Anhang der Track von 3 Annen Hohne zum Brocken. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Curry King (17. September 2009)

Hallo Udo1,

ja ich werde den Weg von drei Annen  Hohne nehmen,ich glaube es ist der angenehmste.da muss ich aber auch ein stück Brockensrasse fahren.ich hoffe ich komme da durch?


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2009)

Curry King schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> 
> ja ich werde den Weg von drei Annen  Hohne nehmen,ich glaube es ist der angenehmste.da muss ich aber auch ein stück Brockensrasse fahren.ich hoffe ich komme da durch?


Kommst Du, ab dem Brockenbett ist kein Strassenbau, Viel Spaß.


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2009)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von unserer gestrigen Feierabendtour in den Sonnenuntergang, um den Geiseltalsee.
Um 18:00 war Start in Merseburg mit dem Harti, der wieder seine 45 Jahre alten Rennsemmeln an den Füßen hatte, zum Treffpunkt Frankleben Geiseltalsee. Hier wartete schon "louis cyphre" aus Querfurt auf uns.
Kurz danach traf dann noch Reinhard1 mit seinem RR ein und schon ging es, ganz locker und entspannt, wie immer und mit leichtem Ostwind auf die Piste.
Der Rückenwind ließ uns gut voran kommen. Ab Stöbnitz ging es locker den Hang hoch bis zum Parkplatz, mein Puls ging schon etwas weiter über die 100. Ab dem Nordwestufer in Höhe der Rampe bis zum Weinberg musste ich mit meinen 98 kg Lebendgewicht die Leichtgewichte etwas ziehen lassen.
Aber sie warteten kameradschaftlich am Weinberg auf Harti und mich.
Von hier oben hatten wir einen herrlichen Blick auf den Sonnenuntergang.
Ab jetzt hieß es aber Kette rechts bis Frankleben. Kurz vor Frankleben kam uns noch der Andi65 mit sinem RR entgegen, der sich uns dann spontan anschloss. Die Ziellinie überfuhren wir in Frankleben genau nach 60 Minuten Fahrzeit. Für eine lockere Feierabendtour, mit einem Durchschnittspuls von 102 bei mir, eigentlich ganz passabel.
Verabschiedung der Tourteilnehmer und Weiterfahrt in die Heimatorte.
[email protected] Louis cyphre musste noch eine halbe Runde weiterfahren bis nach Mücheln zu seinem 4 rädrigen Fortbewegungsmittel. Mir hat die Tour wieder einmal gefallen, mit wie immer netten Bikern. Euch allen ein schönes Bikerwochenende.


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2009)

Hallo,
Morgen gehts ja zu der Tour rund um Leipzig. Von Weißenfels zum Cospudener See, Markleeberger See durch die Auenwälder Leipzigs an Luppe und Elster über den Wallendorfer See nach Merseburg und Weißenfels zurück. Start in WSF 09:00 Uhr Marktplatz, ab Merseburg 08:36 Uhr mit dem Zug bis WSF. Bis jetzt sind schon ca. 8 Mitfahrer gemeldet. Das Wetter soll ja Spitze werden.


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2009)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich zur Tour Rund um Leipzig in Weißenfels auf dem Marktplatz 12 Bikerinnen und Biker des White Rock Tourenteams und Gastfahrer.
Ich reiste diesmal als Tourguide mit dem Zug an. Der erste Schock auf dem Bahnhof war, dass mein gewohnter Fahrkartenautomat nicht mehr da stand, sondern ein völlig neuer und das kurz vor Abfahrt des Zuges. Aber es klappte dann besser als ich gedacht hatte. In WSF angekommen kurze Begrüßung, 
grobe Einweisung in die Strecke und schon ging es am rechten Ufer der Saale entlang bis Dehlitz. Von dort auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Lützen. 
Ab Lützen ging es dann auf den zum Radweg ausgebauten Bahndamm bis Meuchen. Ab hier mussten wir den schönen Weg verlassen, weil die Anbindung bis zum sächsischen Teil noch nicht geschaffen wurde. Ab Meuchen bis Meyhen ging es dann auf einer Nebenstraße weiter. In Meyhen ging es dann wieder auf den Radweg weiter bis nach Seebenisch. Hier verließen wir den Weg und fuhren auf Nebenstraßen und Feldwegen weiter bis Rehbach. Von dort bis ging es dann auf dem kürzesten Weg zum Elsterstausee, der ohne Wasser ist, 
er soll wohl ausgelaufen sein. Ab hier dann zum Aussichtsturm am Cospudener See 
aber bevor es weiter ging erst einmal ein Gruppenfoto mit Dame
und dann weiter zum Torhaus nach Markleeberg. Jetzt ging es am Südufer um den Markleeberger See bis zur Wildwasserstrecke. Dort die erste größere Pause bei Rostbratwurst und Cola. 
Nach der Stärkung dann auf dem oberen Radweg bis Wachau und weiter bis zum Rundling in Leipzig Lössnig. Ab Rundling dann nach Westen, am Bahnhof Connewitz vorbei rein in den Auenwald. Auf der Linie fuhren wir durch das Leipziger Ratsholz nach Norden, durch den Clara Zetkinpark 
bis nach Leutzsch in eine Gosegartengaststätte in der Nähe der Kleinen Luppe. Hier wurde erst einmal die Gose gekostet, 
schmeckt wie immer lecker. Nach der Stärkung schlugen wir uns durch den Auenwald weiter in Richtung Westen durch bis zur Neuen Luppe in Höhe der Grundorfer Linie. Ab hier dann auf der linken Uferseite über Maßlau durch den Auenwald bis Zweimen. Jetzt ein Stück auf dem Gosewanderweg weiter 
und dann am Südufer des Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer Sees bis nach Luppenau weiter. In Luppenau ein Stück auf dem Rüsterwanderweg bis zur B181. Hier verabschiedete ich mich von den Tourteilnehmern, sie fuhren dann weiter über Kreypau und Wölkau nach Bad Dürenberg zum Saaleradweg und dann auf diesem bis nach WSF zurück.
Dank an meine Mitfahrer, die  den Tourguide immer ohne zu murren gefolgt sind.
Das Wetter war ideal für diese Tour. Ich hatte von Haustür zu Haustür 105 km pedalliert bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 18,68 km/h. Mein Durchschnittspuls lag heute bei 108 Schlägen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. September 2009)

Hallo,
bin gerade aus der Dübener Heide zurück. In der letzten Woche aber doch nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, sondern die Dübener Heide mal per Pedes erkundet, gute 92 km zu Fuß. Waren sehr interessant die Wanderungen durch die Heide. Habe für Morgen eine kleine Runde ins LMB gestellt.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Hafen Großkayna Südfeldesee, siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8547


----------



## Udo1 (28. September 2009)

Hallo,
nach einer Woche Bikeentzug, habe ich heute am frühen Nachmittag mit dem Manfred noch eine etwas ausgedehnte Runde um den Geiseltalsee gemacht. Trotz etwa stärkeren Wind aus Südwest konnten wir den See und die Innenkippe gut umrunden. Das Wasser steigt zu sehendst.
DerAussichtsturm auf der Klobikauer Halde ist noch gesperrt, wegen Holzschutzarbeiten. War wieder einmal eine schöne Runde mit rund 50 km.


----------



## Udo1 (29. September 2009)

Hallo,
heute fand ja wieder die Dienstagstour statt. Die Strecke musste kurzfristig geändert werden, da Manfred aus Hohenmölsen mit Trekkingrad dazu gestoßen war und sein Profil nur für Asphalt und feste Wege ausgelegt war. Also entschloß ich mich die Halden Vesta und Pfännerhal ein wenig zu durchqueren. Bis auf ein paar wenige Abschnitte, an denen Manfred mit seiner Bereifung kapituliert hatte, sind wir gut durchgekommen. Von der Halde Pfännerhal hat man natürlich einen hervorragenden Blick über den Geiseltalsee, der heute ordentliche Wellen hatte.
Jürgen1 informierte uns, dass er später dazu stößt und er die Runde entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn fährt, so dass wir uns am Weinberg treffen müssten.
Das Timing war perfekt, als sein Anruf kam und er nach unseren Standort fragte, konnten wir ihm mitteilen, das wir noch 300 Meter bis zum Treffpunkt haben.
Der Wind war heute wieder einmal sehr heftig, nun ja wir haben ja auch schon Herbst. Da ich für Regen gerüstet war hatte der Wettergott ein einsehen und schickte kein Wasser zur Erde hernieder, was auch gut so war. Am Ende hatte ich wieder einmal 55 km auf der Uhr. Wird Zeit das der Winterpokal bald losgeht.
Die nächste Dienstagstour findet im Ziegelrodaer Forst statt, Info folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. September 2009)

Hallo,
die Dienstagstour Ziegelrodaer Forst am 06.10.2009 steht.
Start1 09:45 Uhr Bahnhof Beuna.
Start2 10:25 Uhr Bahnhof Querfurt.
Im Anhang die Tour im klm-Format.
Nähere Infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9037

Ein kleiner Nachtrag die Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2009)

@Reinhard1,
 werde mich jetzt wieder in die Dübener Heide verabschieden. Das Wetter sieht ja für Morgen und den Sonnabend nicht gerade freundlich aus. Werde versuchen an diesem Wochenende mal einige Touren für die Himmelfahrtstouren 2010 zu erkunden.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
bin heute kurz aus der Dübener Heide nach Merseburg zurückgekehrt. Vom 01.10. bis 04.10.war ich wieder per Pedes und Bike in der Dübener Heide unterwegs. Diesmal hatte ich mir den östlichen Teil von der B2 aus gesehen vorgenommen. Der erste Ausgangspunkt war der Parkplatz Ochsenkopf, gegenüber dem Landgut Ochsenkopf (Hotel und Restaurant). Auf dem Stausee- Heide-Weg ging es dann nach Norden, durch einen Mischwald mit altem Baumbestand in die Gniester Schweiz. Als ich auf der Höhe der Gniester Seen, die östlich von mir lagen, angekommen war, musste ich leider feststellen, dass von Westen her kaum ein rankommen an das Ufer möglich ist. Also ging es weiter gen Norden bis zum Nordufer des Birkensees, ebenfalls eingezäunt in einer Campingplatz/ Datschensiedlung gelegen. Ich bewegte mich jetzt weiter auf einer Straße parallel zum Nordufer des Birkensees nach Osten. In Höhe Rotta Gaststätte Königsee ging ein Weg nach Süden ab. Ein Wegweiser zeigte mir den Weg zum Fuchssee und Langer See. Auf einen sehr schönen schmalen Trail ging es am Hochufer der beiden Seen bis zum Südufer des Langer Sees. Mit Trekkingrad ist der Trail schlecht fahrbar. Man hat aber vom Hochufer aus einen landschaftlich schönen Blick über den See. Am Südufer angekommen wandte ich mich wieder gen Osten auf die Kolonie Gniest zu. Unterhalb des Kiez Friedrichsee schlug ich mich dann durch das Unterholz bis zum Lutherweg durch. Den folgte ich dann nach Süden bis zum Grenzstein an der Verbindungsstraße B2-Ochsenkopf. Die Straße wurde gequert. Der Weg führte mich jetzt durch Nadelwaldbestand, der je weiter ich gen Süden kam in Mischwald überging. Da die Sonne jetzt auch noch rauskam konnte man schon die herrliche Laubfärbung  wahrnehmen. Am ehemaligen Forsthaus Parnitz bog ich nach Westen ab und stieß dann auf den Försterweg, der mich wieder zum Parkplatz Ochsenkopf führte.  Auf meiner Runde habe ich außer Fliegenpilze keinen essbaren Pilz gefunden. Die Pilzsammler denen ich begegnet bin hatten in ihren Körben gerade mal eine Handvoll Pilze. Mein nächster Ausgangspunkt war Schköna. Ab hier ging es dann auf dem Heidekammweg nach Nordosten bis zum Försterweg und dann auf diesem in nordwestlicher Richtung bis zur Wegespinne Bauerhaus. Vom Haus ist nichts mehr zu sehen, aber die Schladiztanne ist zu bewundern. 
300 Meter westlich der Wegespinne Bauerhaus befindet sich die Wilhelmsgrubenquelle. Das Wasser sprudelt noch einigermaßen aus der Einfassung und erfrischend ist das Wasser auch noch. 
Ab hier ging es zurück nach Schköna mit einem Abstecher zum Schloss. Leider kann man das Schloss nicht besichtigen, Privatbesitz. 
Am Sonnabend war ich dann mit einem Leihbike unterwegs. Statt Werkzeug gab es eine Handynummer. Muss aber sagen, dass das 28 ziger Fully ordentlich rollte. Start war der Parkplatz Obermühle in Bad Düben. Mein Weg führte mich zum Ortsteil Hammermühle. In der Mitte des Ortsteils stieß ich dann auf dem Lutherweg, 
die Lutherlinde befindet sich auch dort, Stammdurchmesser so um die 12 cm schätze ich mal. Auf dem Weg ging es dann bis nach Schwemsal. Die Ortsdurchfahrten sind, sowie die Wege überhaupt, alle bestens ausgeschildert. Wenn man weiß wo man hin möchte ist eigentlich keine Karte mehr nötig. An der Verbindungsstraße Eisenhammer-Schköna soll etwas im Wald das Soldatengrab sein. Leider habe ich diesen Gedenkstein nicht gefunden. Weiter ging es dann auf dem Lutherweg am Berta Müller Gedenkstein vorbei (habe noch nicht herausgefunden, was mit ihr dort am 27.02.1953 passiert ist) 
bis zum Bauerhaus. Ab hier dann weiter auf dem Försterweg bis zur Wegespinne Forsthaus Thielenhaide. Jetzt folgte ich den Fuhrmannsweg gen Westen. Gleich nach Überquerung der B107 befindet sich neben dem Weg der Leichenstein der an den dort 1850 tödlich verunglückten Fuhrman Rungius erinnert. 
Nach weiteren ca. 600 Metern wies ein Hinweisschild zur Quelle der Breitewitz. Ich folgte dem Hinweis und gelangte an eine Wegegabelung mit 3 Möglichkeiten der Weiterfahrt. Ausschilderung war jetzt nicht mehr, also nahm ich die goldene Mitte die  mich auf eine Wiesenlichtung führte, wo Schluss war. Wieder retour und den linken Abzweig genutzt, der mich dann auch zur Quelle führte. Das Wasser schießt mit ordentlicher Kraft aus dem Erdboden heraus. 
Weiter ging es auf dem Fuhrmannsweg bis zum Heidekräutergarten Jösigk. Der wurde kurz besichtigt und schon ging es weiter bis zur Heidegaststätte Jösigk. Der Fuhrmannsweg führte mich von dort weiter nach Krina zum Mittelpunkt des Großdeutschen Reiches um 1900. 
Nach der Besichtigung des Gedenksteins ging es wieder zurück zum Fuhrmannsweg bis zur Wegespinne Großer Stern. Dann weiter über Schwemsal zum Allaunwerk, wo ich die Landesgrenze zu Sachsen überschritt, am Roten Ufer der Mulde entlang 
nach Bad Düben zurück. Die Tour war durch die Laubfärbung in der Dübener Heide ein einmaliges Erlebnis. Ich kann die Dübener Heide nur wärmstens für einige Ausfahrten empfehlen und flach ist es eigentlich auch nicht, sondern immer schön durchschnitten mit kurzen Anstiegen und auch langen Abfahrten. Nun ja mal sehen wie das Wetter am kommenden Wochenende wird, dann geht es nochmals in die Heide. Im Anhang die Tracks der Wanderung und der radtour.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
heute war ja die Ziegelrodaer Forst Tour geplant. Als ich gegen 08:00 Uhr von Reinhard1 den Anruf bekam, mit der Mitteilung das er unterwegs zum Treffpunkt ist, brach sofort bei mir die Hektik aus. Er wird eine Stunde zu früh am Treffpunkt eintreffen, also nichts wie rein in die Fahrradbekleidung und noch ein Blick aus dem Fenster, sah nicht gut aus Regen in strömen. Also schnell nochmal umgezogen die Regensachen rausgeholt und angezogen. Zeitgleich trafen wir am Teffpunkt Beuna Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn ein. Da hatte es wieder aufgehört zu schütten. Da wir beide die einzigen für diese Tour waren entschlossen wir uns nicht nach Querfurt zu fahren, sondern durch die Auenwälder der Weißen Elster und Luppe Richtung Leipzig zu fahren. Es ging dann sogleich durch den grünen Gürtel von Merseburg bis zur Neumarktbrücke. Über Meuschau dann weiter zum Rüsterweg und diesen dann bis Luppenau gefolgt. Weiter am Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See entlang bis zum Einstieg in den Gosewanderweg Halle-Leipzig bei Zweimen. Wir folgten dann den Goseweg bis zur Domholzschänke. Ab November bis März ist Dienstags Ruhetag. Hinter der Domholzschänke wurde die Neue Luppe überquert und dann ging es auf Grundorfer Linie Richtung Einmündung Neue Luppe in die Weiße.
Hier musste Reinhard1 sich erst einmal von seiner wärmenden äußeren Hülle trennen.
Dann ging es auf den Elsteradweg weiter gen Burgliebenau. Hier überquerten wir wieder die Weiße Elster. Ab Burgliebenau dann auf dem Damm der Steinlache bis nach Kollenbey und weiter über Schkopau nach Merseburg zurück. Mit ca. 65 km beendete ich dann die heutige Tour. Trotz anfänglichen Regen war es eine angenehme und doch noch dreckige Tour geworden. Die Tour Ziegelrodaer Forst ist somit nur nach hinten verschoben worden..


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
am 13.10. die Dienstagtour Ziegelrodaer Forst zweiter Anlauf.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9037


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2009)

@Reinhard1,
war heute mit Erich auf Tour, haben eine südnord Strecke eingeschlagen. Es war heftiger Wind aus West angesagt. Auch bei dieser Tour konnte man wieder etwas neues entdecken.
Ob die Sportanlage noch intakt ist konnten wir leider nicht prüfen.
So Morgen geht es wieder in die Dübener Heide. Dann bis zum Dienstag am Zug in BEUNA.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
der Winterpokal 2009/10 wirft seine Schatten voraus.
Ich habe gerade das Team *"BRUSTGURTFAHRER"* für die Saison 2009/10 gegründet.
@Reinhard1
@Andi65
@GTDanni
@kasebi
wenn ihr wieder mitmachen wollt, dann meldet euch an unter "Mein Team"


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Winterpokal 2009/10 wirft seine Schatten voraus.
> Ich habe gerade das Team *"BRUSTGURTFAHRER"* für die Saison 2009/10 gegründet.
> @Reinhard1
> ...


Aus der WP-Saison 2008/2009 sind bis jetzt wieder dabei:
@Reinhard1
@Andi65
Na dann bis zum 02.11. zum Start des WP 2009/10


----------



## Kasebi (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Udo
Ich habe soeben meine Teammitgliedschaft bei den Brustgurtfahrer'n "beantragt". Über das Thema hab ich mich mit GT Danni bei der Harzquerung unterhalten. Er wird wohl auch wieder mit dabei sein. Ich wollte vorschlagen das ich wieder die Eröffnungstour ausrichte. Ich schlage dafür den ersten Winterpokalsonnabend sprich den 7.11. vor. Eine Route hab ich auch schon anzubieten. Sie verknüpft bekanntes und neue Strecken. Start und Ziel wäre Crossen. Genaueres bei Einverständnis.
 Was haltet ihr übrigens davon wenn wir hier im SA Forum einen eigenen WP Thread aufmachen ? Dort könnten sich dann alle zu allem Rund um den WP außern.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Ich habe soeben meine Teammitgliedschaft bei den Brustgurtfahrer'n "beantragt". Über das Thema hab ich mich mit GT Danni bei der Harzquerung unterhalten. Er wird wohl auch wieder mit dabei sein. Ich wollte vorschlagen das ich wieder die Eröffnungstour ausrichte. Ich schlage dafür den ersten Winterpokalsonnabend sprich den 7.11. vor. Eine Route hab ich auch schon anzubieten. Sie verknüpft bekanntes und neue Strecken. Start und Ziel wäre Crossen. Genaueres bei Einverständnis.
> Was haltet ihr übrigens davon wenn wir hier im SA Forum einen eigenen WP Thread aufmachen ? Dort könnten sich dann alle zu allem Rund um den WP außern.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
bin gerade aus Bad Düben zurück. Ich habe Dich soeben als Teammitglied bestätigt. Tourtermin ist O.K. Mache doch einfach hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=163
ein Thema auf, oder nehme einfach den alten vom Vorjahr siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360803


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der Tour am Freitag durch die Dübener Heide.
Ausgangspunkt war Bad Düben-Parkplatz Obermühle Heide Spa. Am Vormittag, die Sonne meinte es gut mit mir, um 08:30 Uhr übernahm ich mein Bike und dann gings auch schon bei schönen 4°C los. Von Heide Spa bis nach Hammermühle und an der Lutherlinde auf dem Lutherweg nach Schwemsal. Ab hier den Fuhrmannsweg bis zum großen Stern und dann auf dem Heideringweg und der Bierstraße zum Muldestausee.
Am unteren Weg am Muldestausee bis zum Haus am See zur Fischadlerbeobachtungsstation. Das Wetter war jetzt schon angenehmer als beim Start und immer noch Sonne pur.
Nach erreichen vom Haus am See ging es am Ostufer des Muldestausees zurück nach Süden bis zur B183, weiter über die Brücke der Mulde bis Ortseingang Pouch und dann sofort nach Süden bis zum Ortsausgang. Ab hier führt ein neuer schöner Radweg (Mulderadweg noch nicht in der Karte verzeichnet) am Fuß des Muldedammes bis nach Bad Düben.
Der Weg lässt sich gut fahren, am Anfang asphaltiert, der dann nach ca. 2 km in Schotter übergeht.
Das letzte Stück bis Bad Düben wurde dann auf dem Kohlhassweg zurückgelegt.
Am Nachmittag ging es dann vom Parkplatz Heide Spa über Hammermühle auf dem Heide-Biberweg und dem Köhlereiweg bis zum Biberbeobachtungsturm am Lutherweg.
Der Lutherweg wurde bis zum Abzweig Hohe Gieck gefolgt, gleich hinter der Abzweigung befindet sich der Zschimmerstein.
Ab hier dann weiter zur Hohen Gieck und auf dem Heidekammweg Richtung Osten zur Schönen Aussicht. Am Weg wurde noch der Jagdhausteich passiert.
An der Schönen Aussicht, kurz vor Bad Schmiedeberg in der Heide gelegen, ging es weiter auf dem Heidekammweg Richtung Hachemühle. Es wurde auf dem Falkenberg-Moschigkweg weiter gefahren bis zur Ortsverbindungsstrasse Kossa-Falkenberg. Dann auf der Straße einige 100 Meter in Richtung Kossa weiter. Ca. 500 Meter vor Austritt aus dem Waldstück nach Süden abgebogen zum Torgischen Weg. Auf dem wurde dann bis Bad Düben weiter gefahren. Nach 86 Tageskilometern war die Tour dann in Heide Spa Obermühle beendet. Das Wetter war ideal für die Tour Sonne pur den ganzen Tag. So konnte man die Laubfärbung der Bäume in der Heide erst so richtig bewundern.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
heute wurde endlich die Tour vom letzten Dienstag nachgeholt. Ziegelrodaer Forst war angesagt. Treffpunkt war wie immer, wenn es in den Forst geht in Beuna Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn. Reinhard1, mein Mitfahrer wartete schon auf mich. Er hatte sein 1997 GT Modell aktiviert. GTDanni könnte eigentlich neidisch werden.
Kurz vor Abfahrt der Bahn zog auch noch ein Hagelschauer über uns hinweg. In Querfurt angekommen, strahlender Sonnenschein, von Hagelschauer weit und breit nichts zu sehen. Ab Querfurt ging es dann sofort auf einen Feldweg Richtung Gatterstedt mit ordentlichem Herbststurm von vorn.
Ab Gatterstedt auf einen noch nicht ganz extrem schlammigen Feldweg ins Rainholz. Nördlich des Kirschberges erreichten wir dann das Rainholz.
Waldweg im Rainholz. Nachdem wir ca. 400 Meter den guten befestigten Waldweg gefolgt sind, überquerten wir einen Hauptweg und fuhren auf einen Weg, der schon lange keinen Biker oder Wandersmann mehr gesehen hatte, weiter. Nach weiteren 400 Metern gelangten wir auf einen wieder breiteren Querweg, den wir dann Richtung südwest folgten. Er führte uns unterhalb des ehemaligen Sperrgebiets vorbei bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Winkel.
Ab hier ein schön geschotterter Waldweg, den wir nach 500 Metern verlassen haben. Ab jetzt ging es auf einen von Wildschweinen zerfurchten Weg weiter gen Westen, bis zu einer Wiese im Forst. Aber jetzt wurde es erst richtig interessant und machte natürlich viel mehr Spaß, als immer Waldwege zu fahren. Der Weg war hier zu Ende, für Eisdielenfahrer wärer jetzt sicherlich Schluss mit lustig. Ein wenig über die Wiese am Waldrand entlang einen Weg gesucht und erst einmal keinen gefunden. Dann durch das Unterholz geschlagen, wieder in aufrechter Sitzposition, mit der kleinsten Übersetzung kam man gerade noch so vorwärts. Mein GPS zeigte im Umkreis von 300 Metern keinen Weg an. Aber ich erinnerte mich noch, das ich beim befahren der Wiese im Wald im Sonnenlicht etwas rotweißes schimmern sah. Ja es war ein Schlagbaum, wie wir beim durchqueren des Unterholzes in einiger Entfernung ausmachen konnten. Weil ja ein Schlagbaum nicht so einfach im Wald rumsteht, musste da wohl ja ein Weg sein, es war einer. Auch ein wenig zugewachsen, aber für ein MTB keine Hürde. Wir folgten diesen, der uns dann bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Querfurt-Allstedt brachte. Die Straße folgten wir ca. 300 Meter Richtung Allstedt und bogen dann nach Norden von der Straße in den Forst ab. Der Weg führte uns an den Rand  der ehemaligen russischen Wohnsiedlung. Als der Weg wieder nach Osten abdrehte fuhren wir einer Spur nach Norden weiter. Es ging zügig bergab, bis der Weg inmitten alter Buchen zu Ende war. Also quer zum Hang weiter, grobe Richtung Westen. Eine kleine Schiebestrecke eingelegt und schon konnten wir auf einen Pfad, der nicht mehr so richtig als Pfad gelten konnte gerade so weiterfahren. Er endete abruppt vor einer alten Schützenstellung im Wald. Kurze Geländeorientierung an Hand von russischen Altreifen die  da rumlagen und die indirekt signalierten hier muss gleich ein Weg kommen. Nach 20 Metern der erste Hinweis auf ehemals bewohnte Gegend, ein Wäschtrockner im Wald. Das hohe Gras zerteilt und schon erblickten wir die ehemalige Betonstraße im Wohngebiet. Mein GPS zeigte mir wieder Wohngebäude und Straßen an. Die Straßen gab es noch die Gebäude waren abetragen worden. Also auf der ehemaligen Hauptstraße Richtung Kaserneneingang,
dieser mit starken Vorhängeschlössern gesichert. Wir wandten uns dann nach Osten, parallel zum Kasernenzaun bis zu einer Öffnung im Zaun. Dort durch und dahinter gleich wieder auf die Ortsverbindungsstraße Querfurt-Allstedt. Nach 1 km bogen wir dann zum Flugplatz Allstedt ab. An der Landebahn ein Imbiss, der sogar geöffnet hatte, hier erste einmal eine Pause bei BoWu, Kaffee und Radler.
Udo1 und Reinhard1 vor dem Imbiss. Beim Start zur Weiterfahrt immer noch Sonne pur. Über eine parallel zur Startbahn führende Betontrasse ging es an diversen Hangars  vorbei bis zum westlichen Rand der Start und Landebahn.
Jetzt folgten wir einen, durch den Regen der letzten Tage teilweise, unter Wasser gesetzten Weg Richtung Osten. Kurz vor der Einmündung auf  die ehemaliger Platzgrenzstraße ereilte mich doch noch einmal das Schicksal. Ich wollte einer durchaus etwas tieferen Wasserfläche ausweichen, hatte wohl zu wenig Schwung und blieb somit mit dem Vorderrad abruppt stecken. das Bike neigte sich zur feuchten Seite. Mir blieb nichts weiter übrig, bemüht um Schadensbegrenzung, mit den rechten Fuß im tiefen Wasser unterzutauchen und mit dem rechten Oberarm ein wenig in der Wasserlache abzustützen. Nun ja Schuh durchnässt, Hosenbein ein wenig nass. Zum Glück hatte ich meine etwas wasserdichte Windjacke an so wurde zumindestens nicht mein Revuekörper durchnässt. Es ging dann auf breitem Forstweg weiter bis nach Lodersleben und dann auf dem Querneweg bis nach Querfurt in die Eisdiele, hier erst einmal einen Kaffee und eine Platiktüte geordert. Den Kaffe für die Erwärmung und die Tüte für  meinen duchnässten Fuß.
Auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof wurde der Himmel langsam dunkler. Als wir dann wieder im Zug saßen kamen die ersten heftigen Hagelschauer auf. Ich hoffe mal das Reinhard1 diese Schauer auf seiner Weiterfahrt nach Weißenfels nicht abbekommen hat. Alles in allem war es eine lockere herrliche, teilweise Explorertour, die sicherlich für Sonnenscheinfahrer absolut nichts gewesen wäre.
Es waren zwar nur 40 km mit 400 HM, war aber ausreichend. Nun dann bis zum nächsten Dienstag.


----------



## GTdanni (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja das ist eins der ersten I-drives, das hat er garantiert bei Eitel gekauft. 
Wusste ich garnicht, das muss er mal nochmal vorzeigen. 

Aber ich lege bei BJ 97 sofort Veto ein, da geb es das noch nicht, müsste so 99 sein bin aber nicht sicher. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ja das ist eins der ersten I-drives, das hat er garantiert bei Eitel gekauft.
> Wusste ich garnicht, das muss er mal nochmal vorzeigen.
> 
> Aber ich lege bei BJ 97 sofort Veto ein, da geb es das noch nicht, müsste so 99 sein bin aber nicht sicher.
> ...


@Reinhard1,
suche Deinen Kaufbeleg raus, wann Du es bei Eitel gekauft hast.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
da ich mich morgen wieder in die Dübener Heide mache, hier die Ankündigung für die nächste Dienstagstour am 20.10.09. Wetter soll durchwachsen sein (Sonne und Wolken bei so um die 7°C).
Treffpunkt Großkayna Parkplatz am Hafen.
Grobe Richtung: Geiseltalsee-Mücheln-Gleinaer Grund-Neue Göhle-Freyburg-Alte Göhle- Luftschiff-auf dem Pilgerweg zurück.
HELMPFLICHT!!
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9056


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinhard1 (16. Oktober 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ja das ist eins der ersten I-drives, das hat er garantiert bei Eitel gekauft.
> Wusste ich garnicht, das muss er mal nochmal vorzeigen.
> 
> Aber ich lege bei BJ 97 sofort Veto ein, da geb es das noch nicht, müsste so 99 sein bin aber nicht sicher.
> ...



Hallo, Cu Danni,
mein Fahrrad GT ist Baujahr 2000 und hab es bei Eitel gekauft.
Gruß Reinhard 1


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich mich morgen wieder in die Dübener Heide mache, hier die Ankündigung für die nächste Dienstagstour am 20.10.09. Wetter soll durchwachsen sein (Sonne und Wolken bei so um die 7°C).
> Treffpunkt Großkayna Parkplatz am Hafen.
> Grobe Richtung: Geiseltalsee-Mücheln-Gleinaer Grund-Neue Göhle-Freyburg-Alte Göhle- Luftschiff-auf dem Pilgerweg zurück.
> ...


Start wie gehabt am Dienstag 1ß:00 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich war heute mit Reinhard1 auf Tour. Wir trafen uns, wie schon angekündigt, um 10:00 Uhr am Hafen am Südfeldsee Großkayna. Die geplante Tour habe ich dann kurzfristig geändert in eine Krankenbesuch nach Merseburg, zu unseren Begleiter auf den Dienstagstouren Jürgen2 aus Lobitzsch. Ihm geht es schon wieder bestens. Es wird aber noch einige Zeit vergehen ehe er wieder auf sein Bike steigen kann. Auf alle Fälle wird es ein paar schöne Touren von Merseburg bis nach nach Bad Klosterlausnitz zum Reha-Besuch geben. Fällt auch gut in die Winterpokalzeit rein. Nach unseren Besuch ging es weiter zum Airpark und dann auf der "Alten Heerstraße" zur Klobikauer Halde. Kurz hinter den Weinberg trafen wir dann auf den Rundweg und versuchten dann die Rampe runter zufahren. Wir sind noch einmal gerade so durchgekommen. Die Rampe ist nicht mehr fahrbar. Man hat auf der gesamten Länge einen Graben gezogen mit entsprechend tiefen Querrinnen. Ein Satz über den Lenker war auch dabei. Über die Marina ging es dann auf den Rundweg zurück bis zur Halde Pfännerhall. Hier trennten sich wieder unserer Wege. Diesmal waren es nur rund 67 km, aber bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und leichten kühlen Wind aus Südost. Die nächste Dienstagstour geht nach Bitterfeld, entweder mit Hopperticket zuerst von Merseburg um 09:22 Uhr nach Bitterfeld und dann mit dem Bike nach Merseburg über Bad Düben zurück, oder mit dem Bike von Merseburg über Bad Düben nach Bitterfeld und dann mit dem Zug zurück. Die Entscheidung fällt am Wochenende, je nachdem wie das Wetter kommt und von wo der Wind weht.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
kleine Info: Am Sonntag, den 25.10. um 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels, lockere Tour zu einigen geschichtsträchtigen Stätten im Burgenlandkreis.
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6037
Start in Merseburg 09:36 Uhr mit DB Bahnsteig 5.
Wetter zur Zeit noch Südwind bei 15°C und leichter Regen, kann sich ja noch ändern.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kleine Info: Am Sonntag, den 25.10. um 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels, lockere Tour zu einigen geschichtsträchtigen Stätten im Burgenlandkreis.
> siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6037
> Start in Merseburg 09:36 Uhr mit DB Bahnsteig 5.
> Wetter zur Zeit noch Südwind bei 15°C und leichter Regen, kann sich ja noch ändern.


Hallo und Guten Morgen,
werde mich langsam zum Treffpunkt aufmachen. Wer also von Merseburg aus noch mitkommen will, um 09:36 Uhr fährt der Zug von Gleis 5 ab.
Das Wetter soll ja am Vormittag eher bescheiden sein. Aber was soll es, auch Regen macht Spaß.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
heute hatte ich das Vergnügen als Tourguide für das White-Rock-Tourenteam *WSF eine Tour, entsprechend des Team Jahresplanes, zu *guiden. Als White-Rock-Tourenteam Sympathisant habe ich das natürlich sehr gerne gemacht, zumal das Team über 30 Mitglieder hat. Start war 10:00 Uhr in *WSF Marktplatz. Da ja heute wieder die Zeitumstellung war, konnte ich ja noch eine Stunde länger in den Federn bleiben. Um 09:26 Uhr war ich dann auf dem Bahnhof Merseburg und oh Schreck der neue Fahrkartenautomat schon defekt. Zum Glück hat die DB mitgedacht und im Bahnhofsgebäude noch einen Zweiten installiert. Also Rad wieder Treppen hoch Fahrkarte gezogen Treppen wieder runter und rauf auf den Bahnsteig 5. Pünktlich 09:36 Uhr lief der Doppelstockzug ein, welch ein Wunder kein Rad mehr durch defekte Türen in den Wagen hochstemmen und dabei manchmal noch mit dem Rucksack am Türschließer hängen bleiben. Hoffentlich war das heute nicht die Ausnahme mit dem Doppelstockzug. In freudiger Erwartung auf *die vielen White Rock Tourenteamfahrer die schon auf dem Marktplatz in *WSF auf ihren Tourguide warteten bin ich dann sogleich über die *Fußgängersaalebrücke zum Marktplatz. Pünktlich um 09:56 Uhr erreichte ich denselben und stellte mit Verwunderung fest, dass mindestens *30 White Rock Tourenteam Mitglieder die Zeitumstellung verschlafen hatten. Ein einsamer Fahrer vom Team, der Roland aus Meineweh war schon vor Ort. Reinhard1 traf gleich nach mir ein und so konnte die Tour pünktlich mit 5 Minuten Wartezeit auf eventuelle Nachzügler starten. Dadurch dass wir nun zu dritt unterwegs waren, war natürlich auch die Geschwindigkeit etwas höher. Es ging dann wieder über die Saale auf das linke Saaleufer und dann auf den Saaleradweg bis nach Lobitzsch. Hier trafen wir unseren Rekonvaleszenten den Jürgen2, der erste längere Spaziergänge nach seiner Knieoperation durchführte. Auf diesem Wege noch gute Besserung, hoffentlich können wir im nächsten Jahr wieder schöne gemeinsame Touren durchführen. Ab Lobitzsch dann auf den Gosecktrail bis nach Goseck und weiter auf dem oberen Wanderweg bis zur L205 Uichteritz-Henne. Jetzt folgten wir den Rundwanderweg Schloss Neuenburg, am Schießplatz des Schützenvereins vorbei über die L207 und dann weiter auf den Naturlehrpfad *oberhalb der Weinberghäuser- bis zum Uhrengedenkstein. Weiter ging es dann über den Tempelberg am Max Klinker Haus vorbei bis nach Großjena. Ab hier dann auf den Unstrutradweg bis nach Freyburg. Hinter der Sektkellerei ging es dann den steilen Wanderweg an den Weinbergen hoch.
Reinhard1 und ich mussten nach ca. 150 Metern passen, unsere Reifen drehten auf den glitschigen Steinen durch. Wir hatten schon beim Schieben Probleme mit unseren Bikeschuhen vorwärtszukommen. Roland schaffte es fast die Strecke, ohne abzusteigen zu bewältigen. Oben angekommen eröffnete sich ein herrlicher Blick über das Unstruttal Richtung Naumburg.
Jetzt ging es auf einen Feldweg am Waldrand nordwestlich des Schweigenberges bis zum Naturlehrpfad weiter.
Der Weg führte uns hoch zur B180. Dann ca. 150 auf der B180 nach Westen und abbiegen auf einen Waldweg auf der linken Seite bis zum Einstieg Treppe zum Bodelschwingh-Denkmal.
Ab hier dann weiter nach Westen unterhalb des Steinbruchs über eine Wiese zum Sühnekreuz weiter.
Hier fand ein Auftragsmord im Februar des Jahres 1085 statt, im Auftrag gegeben durch seine Ehegattin.
Jetzt hatten wir den Wendepunkt der heutigen Tour erreicht und es ging auf schönen matschigen Untergrund in die Neue Göhle weiter. Die Neue Göhle durchquerten wir in nördlicher Richtung bis nach Ebersroda. Jetzt waren wir wieder auf den Rundweg Schloss Neuenburg, der uns in nordöstlicher Richtung durch einen Hohlweg bis nach Branderoda führte. Jetzt weiter hoch zur Müchehöhe. Das Völkerschlachtdenkmal war heute, aufgrund schlechter Sicht, leider nicht am Horizont zu erkennen. Ab Schortau dann durch den Bedraer Park bis nach Neumark zum Aussichtspunkt am Geiseltalsee. Hier erst einmal Kaffepause am Kiosk
bei einer sehr charmanten Bedienung.
Danach weiter auf den Geiseltalradweg bis nach Frankleben zum Wasserschloss.
Hier wurde die Tour beendet. Reinhard1 und Roland fuhren über den Runstedter und Südfeldsee Richtung Weißenfels und ich machte mich über Reipisch und den Airpark wieder nach Merseburg zurück. Von WSF bis nach Frankleben waren es 47 km und gute 480 HM. Bei mir waren es dann von Haustür zu Haustür doch noch 60 km geworden. Die Wege waren, trotz der Niederschläge der letzten Tage, noch gut fahrbar - bis auf ein paar kleinen *Stellen-. Das Wetter spielte auch mit, nun ja, wenn man schon die volle Regenausrüstung im Rucksack mitführt, kann es eigentlich nicht mehr regnen. Im Anhang der Track als KML und gpx-Datei.
Wer Lust hat und natürlich Zeit hat, am kommenden Dienstag 09:22 Uhr Abfahrt mit Hopperticket nach Bitterfeld und von dort ein Rundkurs, Muldestausee- Schloss Oranienbaum- Bitterfeld gute 70 km.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
hier die Anmeldung : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9371
zur nächsten Dienstagtour in die Dübener Heide.
Start *Merseburg 09:22 Uhr Bahnsteig 4 *mit Hopperticket bis Bitterfeld. Dann ab *Bahnhof Bitterfeld 10:40 Uhr* zum Rundkurs durch die Dübener Heide über den Muldstausee zum Schloß Oranienbaum und an der Mulde zurück nach Bitterfeld.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
heute ging es in die Dübener Heide. Genauer gesagt von Bitterfeld nach Oranienbaum zum Schloß und Schloßgarten und auf dem Mulderadweg wieder retour. Mit dabei war der Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein als Co-Guide für  den Bereich Oranienbaum bis zum Mulderadweg. Start war um 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg, dann sofort zum Bahnhof und das Hopperticket gezogen bis Muldenstein. Der Zug aus Eisenach kam fuhr pünktlich um 09:22 Uhr ein. Leider ist jetzt nur noch ein Fahrradabteil vorhanden. Die DB scheint wohl schon wieder zu sparen. Ab Bitterfeld dann um 10:40 Uhr scharfer Start. Es ging gleich auf zum Krankenhaus, hinter diesem geht ein guter Radweg 
Richtung Norden bis nördlich Friedersdorf zur Muldebrücke. Diese wurde überquert und weiter ging es auf einen schönen Singletrail am Muldestausee Richtung Haus am See weiter. 
Am Stauseeufer südwestlich von Schlaitz trafen wir dann auf den Heidekammweg der nach Norden führte schlechte Wegstrecke, alles von Wildschweinen zerwühlt-. 
Dann ging es weiter auf der K2053 bis nach Burgkemnitz. Durch den Ort weiter nach Norden am Zschornewitzer See vorbei bis Zschornewitz. Ab hier dann durch die Heide gen Norden bis nach Jüdenberg. Zwischendurch tröpfelte es immer mal ein wenig, hörte aber immer nach wenigen Minuten wieder auf. Ab Jüdenberg folgten wir dann den R1 nach Norden bis zur Hochhalde. Ungefähr 300 m vor Goltewitz ging der Heidekammweg nach Osten zur Hochhalde, diesen folgten wir, 
da ganz in der Nähe auf der Halde der Heideblick sein sollte. Nach einigem Suchen und Waldarbeiter fragen fanden wir dann schließlich einen Aussichtspunkt. Sicherlich war das mal vor Jahren einer, nur sind inzwischen die Bäume schon wieder ein ordentliches Stück gewachsen. Nun ja mit erklimmen der Bank konnte man in Richtung Osten über die Heide schauen.
Weiter ging es wieder zurück nach Norden bis zur L132 und auf dieser nach Westen bis zum R1. Diesen folgten wir dann bis nach Oranienbaum zum Schloß und Schloßgarten.
Das Ensemble von Schloß und Schloßgarten ist schön anzuschauen, sollte man unbedingt mal besuchen, wenn man Richtung Wörlitzer Park unterwegs ist.
Eine kleine Runde durch den Park und dann weiter auf dem R1 und Fürst Franzweg gen Westen. Durch die Heide am Bieberfreigehege vorbei bis zum Kapenschlößchen, hier war der Wendepunkt der heutigen Tour. Jetzt ging es zurück nach Süden bis zur L131. Diese dann ca. 1,2 km nach Westen gefolgt und dann sofort nach Süden abgeschwenkt. Das Adriabad wurde rechter Hand liegen gelassen und nach wenigen km gelangten wir nach Kleutsch. In Kleutsch gelangten wir dann wieder auf den Mulderadweg, den wir dann über Sollnitz, Retzau und Kleckewitz bis Altjeßnitz folgten. In Altjeßnitz sollte man sich unbedingt den historischen Irrgarten mal ansehen. In Jessnitz wurde die Mulde überquert und auf dem Mulderadweg ging es dann durch den Muldeauenwald weiter bis nördlich Greppin. Ab hier verließen wir dann den Mulderadweg und folgten einen Wanderweg grüner Querbalken, der uns bis zum Bahnhof Bitterfeld führte. Es war wieder einmal eine hoch interessante Strecke mit herrlichen Natureindrücken. Wenn die Sonne noch geschienen hätte wäre es heute der perfekte Herbsttag gewesen. Die Wege waren alle sehr gut fahrbar, bis auf das kurze Stück des Heidekammweges am Muldestausee. Die Länge der Strecke betrug 78,1 km bei 124 HM. Also eine ausgesprochene Flachlandtour. Manfred war immer an meinem Hinterrad, Dank Garmin war heute, wie eigentlich immer, kein Verfahren drin.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2009)

@Reinhard1,
habe die Tour Dübener Heide am 29.10. ins LMB gestellt. Treffpunkt bei mir 09:00 Uhr, dann zum Bahnhof.
Wer Lust und vor allem Zeit hat ist recht herzlich eingeladen uns zu begleiten. Abfahrt mit Hopperticket 09:22 Uhr Merseburg Gleis 4.
Ab Halle 10:15 Uhr Gleis 6 und Ab Bitterfeld Bahnhof 10:42 Uhr.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9371


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2009)

@Reinhard1,

musste mir heute ein neues Bike zulegen. Mein Schaufrahmen hat am Sattelrohr einen Rahmenbruch.
siehe hier:



und hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (28. Oktober 2009)

Na und ein Bild vom neuen? 

Cu Danni


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Oktober 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Na und ein Bild vom neuen?
> 
> Cu Danni



Und wieweit steckt im neuen Rad die Sattelstütze im Sitzrohr?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Na und ein Bild vom neuen?
> 
> Cu Danni


 
Kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2009)

@Reinhard1,
bin bereit zur Tour. Regen zur Zeit keiner in Merseburg. Tour durch die Dübener Heide steht, ca. 70 km.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Reinhard1,
war heute wieder einmal eine tolle Tour die wir abgespult hatten. Tourbericht folgt morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2009)

[FONT="]Hallo,
und hier der Tourbericht von der gestrigen Dübener Heide Tour mit Reinhard1.
Pünktlich 5 Minuten vor der Zeit traf Reinhard1 bei mir ein. Nachdem er sein neues Giant vom Autodach gewuchtet hatte ging es sogleich zum Hopperticket erwerben. Die Züge waren allesamt pünktlich, nur die Radabteile sind noch nicht mehr geworden, 1 Abteil im Zug.
Ab Bitterfeld Bahnhof starteten wir dann pünktlich um 10:40 Uhr. Durch die Innenstadt auf dem kürzesten Weg zum Krankenhaus und dann auf dem Wanderweg (Bitterfelder Ring) hinter dem Krankenhaus bis zur Staumauer des Muldestausee. Der Stausee war noch in einem leichten Dunstschleier gehüllt, als wir die Mauer nach Norden überquerten. 
Gleich hinter der Staumauer vor der dort als Denkmal aufgestellten Dampfspeicherlok, geht der Wanderweg (Stauseering) nach Osten ab. Seit dem Dienstag, wo ich mit Manfred lang bin, ist weiter kein Biker langgefahren, unsere Reifenspuren waren immer noch zu sehen. Teilweise wird der Weg schön schmal mit Bewuchs, Mannshöhe rechts und links. 
Auf Lenkerbreite war der Weg noch nicht zugewachsen. Wir passierten am Ufer das Haus am See und folgten dann den Naturlehrpfad bis zum Aufstieg zum Wanderweg Bierstraße (auch als Lutherweg, Heideringweg ausgezeichnet) am oberen Stauseeufer. Jetzt kam die Sonne zum Vorschein und schien auf die Laubbäume, war einfach herrlich anzusehen. In Höhe Krina verließen wir den Lutherweg und bogen nach Norden zum Mittelpunkt des Deutschen Kaiserreichs um 1900 ab.
Hier entschloss ich mich die Tour ein wenig abzuwandeln. Es ging weiter auf den Fuhrmannsweg-
Bad Düben zum Großen Stern. Um den Großen Stern ist zur Zeit großflächig Holzeinschlag, so sah dann auch der Weg vom Großen Stern nach Eisenhammer ca. 1,5 km aus, zerfahren und schlammig durch die Holzbearbeitungsmaschinen. Also nichts wie durch den Schlamm auf dem Heideringweg bis Eisenhammer. Auf diesem Abschnitt hat Reinhard1 sein neues Giant die erste Feuertaufe erhalten. Ab Eisenhammer dann weiter auf dem Köhlerei und Lutherweg über Tornau zum Skulpturenplatz 400 Meter südlich Tornau. 
Wir folgten den Lutherweg weiter bis zur Lutherlinde nach Bad Düben/Hammermühle. An der Lutherlinde folgten wir einen Feldweg nach Westen bis zum Allaunwerk, hier erst einmal in der dortigen Gaststätte Heideschänke Pause. Wir bestellten uns ein Menü das nicht auf der Speisekarte stand, BoWu mit Brötchen. Dazu wurde uns noch eine Wildsuppe gereicht, wir waren sehr erstaunt und dann der Preis für das 2 Gang Menü vom 1.80  überraschte uns nochmals. Also diese Einrichtung ist nur zu empfehlen wer mal in dieser Gegend eine Pause machen sollte, kann dort ruhig einkehren. Ab Allaunwerk schnell zum Drehort vom Film NVA -100 Meter von der Heideschänke entfernt- und dann auf dem Mulderadweg bis Pouch zurück.
In Friedersdorf an der B100 schnell noch unserer Räder gewaschen und dann auf dem Radweg an der Goitzsche entlang bis zum Marktplatz von Bitterfeld, noch das Rathaus und die Kirche bewundert und dann nichts wie weiter zum Bahnhof. 
Den Zug um 15:20 Uhr nach Halle noch geschafft. Ab Halle dann auf dem Radweg bis nach Merseburg zurück. War wieder einmal eine tolle Tour mit Reinhard1 eigentlich sind es immer tolle Touren mit ihm- Insgesamt waren es dann von Haustür zu Haustür 79 km geworden. Die eigentliche Tour war 59,1 km mit 191 HM. Das Wetter passte, trotz Eintrübung ab Mittag.
Die nächste Dienstagstour muss diesmal am Mittwoch stattfinden, näheres kommt noch, wenn das Wetter mitspielt wäre der Karstwanderweg von Blankenheim bis Questenberg nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
heute bin ich der Einladung des Merseburger Radvereins zum gemeinsamen Abradeln gefolgt. Start war wie fast immer bei den Touren des Vereins um 09:00 Uhr vor dem Merseburger Hauptbahnhof. Insgesamt folgten der Einladung 28 Bikerinnen und Biker, ich gehörte altersmäßig in das Mittelfeld.
Mit Freude stellte ich fest, dass die Schar der Helmfahrer stark zu genommen hat, was als sehr positiv zu bewerten ist. Nach einer kurzen Ansprache des Vorsitzenden an die Teilnehmer übernahm dann der altbewährte Tourguide Norbert die Führung und führte uns auf kürzesten verschlungenen Weg durch die Stadt Merseburg zur Neumarktbrücke an der Saale. Es ging dann sehr zügig an der Schleuse 
vorbei nach Meuschau und dann weiter bis nach Lössen. Weiter über Luppenau zum Südufer des Wallendorfer Sees. Der Tourguide legte am Ende des Ostufers vom Raßnitzer See hinter der Schikane Schlagbaum noch schnell einen Sammelhalt ein. 
Als seine Mitfahrer wieder vollzählig waren ging es dann auf der Salzstraße bis zum Schloß Dölkau weiter. Bis jetzt war das Wetter zwar trocken, aber noch unangenehm kalt, meine Fingerspitzen forderten Wärme ein.  Die Sonne versuchte zwar den Nebel zu vertreiben, was ihr allerdings noch nicht gelang. Weiter ging es dann auf Feldweg nach Kötzschlitz zur Kirche, hier wurde die erste kurze Rast durch den Tourguide eingelegt. 
Nach der Rast führte uns der Tourguide Norbert in seinem gleichmäßigen ausgewogenen kräftigen Tritt über Kleinliebenau in den Auenwald der Neuen Luppe zur Domholzschänke. Die Räder wurden, ordentlich wie es sich gehört, in die dortigen Bikeständer geparkt. 
Sogleich wurde dann von der Location  Besitz ergriffen. Nach einem heißen Tee machte ich mich dann wieder auf die Heimtour, ich hatte noch eine kleine Wanderung durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst zum Schloß Allstedt mit meiner Familie geplant. Der selbstgemachte Kuchen im Schloßkaffee war wieder ein Genuss. Schon der hausgemachte Kuchen ist eine Radtour dorthin Wert, wird demnächst wieder ein Ziel von mir sein. Ansonsten war das Abradeln wieder einmal eine gelungene Veranstaltung, bis auf den Touranfang kurzer schneller Schlauchwechsel bei einen Mitfahrer- gab es keine Ausfälle. Der Tourguide hat seine Arbeit ordentlich gemacht, hatte immer alle Mitfahrer hinter sich. Auch die Disziplin der Mitfahrer auf den Teilstrecken von öffentlichen Straßen war hervorragend. Also dann bis zum nächsten Jahr bei der einen oder anderen Tour mit euch.


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2009)

Hallo,
nachdem ich am heutigen Morgen schon fast am verzweifeln war, hat sich endlich gegen Mittag das Wetter gebessert und es konnte die WP Auftakttour 2009/10 begonnen werden. Gegen 13:30 Uhr ging es dann los auf der Alten Heerstraße Richtung Klobikauer Halde Geiseltalsee.



Nach ca. 2 WP-Punkte Fahrzeit fing es dann langsam an zu regenen. Nun ja die Regenjacke wollte ich noch nicht aktivieren. Also nichts wie hin zum Geiseltalsee, der Regen wurde stärker, also weiter Richtung Frankleben, hatte ja noch meine Windjacke an. Ab Frankleben entschloß ich mich dann doch nach Merseburg zurück zu fahren. Der verlängerte Rücken war dann doch etwas feucht geworden, mein Steckblech hatte sich ein wenig zur Seite verschoben. Aber wenigstens 6 Punkte für das Team "*BRUSTGURTFAHRER*" eingefahren.
Mal sehen wie das Wetter am morgigen Tag so wird.


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2009)

Hallo,
wer Lust, Zeit und Laune hat, am 11.11. um 09:11 Uhr startet die Auftakttour in die 5. Jahreszeit.
Start in Merseburg Parkplatz Airpark 09:11 Uhr.
Strecke: Merseburg - Petersberg- Merseburg. (Rundkurs über ca. 86 km)
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9424
Strecke im Anhang.


Am 05.11. von Beuna mit der Burgenlandbahn nach Querfurt und dann auf dem Himmelsscheibenweg durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst nach Wangen. Von dort auf den Unstrutradweg über Freyburg Alte Göhle zurück nach WSF und Merseburg. 
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9037


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich schaue gerade so aus meiner Wohnung Richtung Halle und sehe dort schon fast die Sonne scheinen. Mit Manfred bin ich mir schon einig, ab 13:25 Uhr locker leichte WP-Tour Richtung Geiseltalsee. Platz 157 zur Zeit für das Brustgurtfahrerteam ein wenig verbessern.




@Reinhard1 und Manfred,
nachfolgend noch ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Abbiken am 31.10. n Merseburg.
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/97Rjo3v-Abbiken-mit-den-Merseburger-Radverein


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2009)

Hallo,
nachdem der Regen so gegen Mittag aufgehört hatte entschlossen sich Manfred und ich um 13:15 Uhr zu einer Geiseltalseeumrundungswinterpokalrunde zu starten. Also zur Alten Heerstraße bis ca. 400 m vor ded Klobikauer Halde und dann auf den neuen Zubringer -Betonfahrbahn- zum oberen Rundweg. Weiter ging es dann auf den Rundweg entgegen dem Uhrzeiger bis zur Marina, das Wetter war hervorragend. An der Marina war man gerade dabei die Pontons auf den See auszubringen.
Jetzt wäre ein heißer Kaffee angebracht dachte ich und wir steuerten auf den Kiosk an der Marina zu. Kaffee ab sofort in der Woche Fehlanzeige. Es gelten jetzt die Winteröffnungszeiten, nur noch Freitag bis Sonntag und in der Woche geschlossen. Nun ja wir entschlossen uns dann noch einen Abstecher ab Frankleben zum Runstedter See zu machen, da erwischte uns aber noch eine dunkle Wolke aus der die Hagelkörner auf uns hernieder prasselten. Wir retten uns dann bis zur Brücke Großkayna, wo wir den Hagelschauer abwarteten und ich mir die Zeit solange mit Kreisfahren unter der Brücke vertrieb. Nach ca. 5 Minuten war alles vorbei und so konnten wir unserer Fahrt fortsetzen. Ab Ortseingang Merseburg ereilte uns dann doch noch ein etwas größeres Regengebiet, wobei es jetzt keinen Sinn mehr machte die Regenjacke anzuziehen, also nichts wie zurück nach Hause mit durchnässter Oberbekleidung. Trotzdem eine tolle Tour gewesen und das Team wieder um etliche Plätze nach vorn gebracht.
Von Platz 174 auf Platz 70, auch wenn es sicherlich nur kurzfristig ist.


----------



## GTdanni (4. November 2009)

Schön das du so eifrig Punkte sammelst. Ich wollte eigentlich auch mal zum Auftakt in der Woche laufen oder mal in die Schwimmhalle aber ich denke ich setze alles auf das Wochenende. 

Das Foto vom neuen Rad eilt jetzt auch nicht mehr, ich hab es heute schon begutachten können. 
Schönes Ding. 

Was machst du mit dem Alten? Ich würde die Kurbel nehmen bevor du es weg wirfst. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Schön das du so eifrig Punkte sammelst. Ich wollte eigentlich auch mal zum Auftakt in der Woche laufen oder mal in die Schwimmhalle aber ich denke ich setze alles auf das Wochenende.
> 
> Das Foto vom neuen Rad eilt jetzt auch nicht mehr, ich hab es heute schon begutachten können.
> Schönes Ding.
> ...


Das Alte soll in Merseburg entsorgt werden, kannst alles haben, außer den Umwerfer.


----------



## GTdanni (5. November 2009)

Ahh das ist prima. 

Da ruf ich gleich mal an und sichere mir das gute Stück.  

Ersatzteile kann ich immer gut gebrauchen bei der Menge an Rädern die ich habe.  

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2009)

Hallo,
heute fand ja die Tour Querfurt-Nebra-Merseburg statt.
Reinhard1 hatte am Treffpunkt Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn in Beuna schon gute 4 WP eingefahren. Pünktlich kam dei Bahn und los ging es etwas unspektakulär bis Querfurt. 10:25 Uhr war dann dort der Start. Es ging auf den Himmelsscheibenweg bis nach Herrmannseck zum Tiergehege.
Aber zuerst empfingen wir den Segen des heiligen Bruno am Br(a)unsbrunnen in Thaldorf .
Ab hier folgten wir heute mal konsquent der Ausschilderung des Himmelsscheibenweges durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst.
Hier der Himmelsscheibenweg hinter dem Abzweig Wangener Grund. Kurz danach wurde es äußerst schlammig, der Forst erntet zur Zeit Bäume und da sehen die Wege auch dementsprechend aus. Oberhalb der Arche Nebra hat man dann einen herrlichen Ausblick in das Unstruttal bei Wangen.
Am Fuße der Arche, gegenüber den Parkplatz wird gerade das alte Verwaltungsgebäude der Schächte Roßleben zu einem Hotel umgebaut.
In Wangen führte uns der Weg vom Parkplatz nach Kleinwangen Mittelpunkt. Dort ging es zu Maria`s Imbiss. Sehr gute Hausmannskost zu sehr  sehr moderaten Preisen. Im Gastzimmer lässt es sich gut am Kamin sitzen und einen Tee oder was auch immer trinken.
Nach der Stärkung ging es weiter auf den Unstrutradweg bis Karsdorf und dann hoch nach Steigra. Von Steigra über Kalzendorf Richtung Müchelner Holz. Hier noch einen schönen Trail gefahren und dann weiter parallel der Geisel zum Geiseltalsee zurück. Auf den Rundweg dann weiter bis Frankleben. Ich begleitete Reinhard noch bis zum Runstedter See, wo wir dann die Tour beendeten. Er begab sich auf der Westseite des Südfeldsees nach WSF zurück und ich drehte noch eine Ehrenrunde um den Runstedter See ehe ich nach Merseburg zurück fuhr. Am Ende hatte ich heite 87 km zurückgelegt bei einer Fahrzeit von 21 WP-Punkten. War echt eine tolle Tour heute, hat wieder einmal alles gepasst, Sonne und trocken. Als ich dann zu Hause ankam, teilte mir meine liebe Gattin mit, dass mein neues Bike zur Abholung bereitsteht.
Also Duschen umziehen und Rad abholen.
Morgen ist die erste Testfahrt nach Querfurt, Bratwürste beim Schlachter meines Vertrauens einkaufen
Auf jeden Fall haben die Brustgurtfahrer heute einen gewaltigen Sprung nach vorn gemacht, unter die ersten 30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer Lust, Zeit und Laune hat, am 11.11. um 09:11 Uhr startet die Auftakttour in die 5. Jahreszeit.
> Start in Merseburg Parkplatz Airpark 09:11 Uhr.
> Strecke: Merseburg - Petersberg- Merseburg. (Rundkurs über ca. 86 km)
> ...


Hallo,
eine kleine Änderung des Treffpunktes und der Startzeit.
GTDanni kommt mit den Zug an, darum Treffpunkt Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg und Start dann 09:22 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2009)

Hallo,
das Wetter war heute so verlockend, dass ich spontan mit Manfred vom Merseburger Radverein um 12:00 Uhr zu einer 3 Seenumrundung gestartet bin. Über die Alte Heerstraße führte uns der Weg bis unterhalb Ostseite Klobikauer Halde neuer Wirtschaftsweg mit Betonstreifen an den Geiseltalsee oberer Rundweg. Von dort ging es hoch zum Weinberg auf der Klobikauer Halde. Hier packte Manfred seine Thermoskanne aus, aus der ein herrlicher Glühweingeruch strömte. Die entsprechenden Trinkbecher hatte er auch noch im Gepäck am Mann dabei. Bei stimmungsvoller Aussicht vom Weinberg über den Geiseltalsee ließen wir uns den Glühwein schmecken. Manfred danke für den lecker Glühwein, war eine super Idee, kann man jetzt eigentlich öfter veranstalten.
Als wir und dann wieder auf den Weg machen wollten traf noch Bikermario aus Merseburg auf uns, der uns dann noch bis Neumark begleitete, aber wieder ohne Helm unterwegs war.
Manfred und ich beschlossen kurz vor Frankleben aus unserer Tour dann eine 3 Seenrunde zu machen. Also ging es so dann über Frankleben zum Runstedter See und weiter auf den Westuferrundweg am Südfeldsee Richtung Süden. Die freilebenden Rinder befinden sich zur Zeit auf der oberen Koppel und können vom Radweg aus gut beobachtet werden. Nach der Umrundung des Südfeldsees ging es wieder zum Runstedter See Ostufer und von dort wieder über Frankleben zurück zum Ausgangspunkt Merseburg. Bei mir waren es dann heute rund 58 km bei einer Fahrzeit von 12 WP-Punkten. Morgen soll das Wetter ja etwas bescheidener werden, leichter Regen. Hoffentlich haben wir zu unserer Tour, zur Eröffnung der 5. Jahreszeit, am Mittwoch etwas besseres Wetter.


----------



## Bikermario (8. November 2009)

Als wir und dann wieder auf den Weg machen wollten traf noch Bikermario aus Merseburg auf uns, der uns dann noch bis Neumark begleitete, aber wieder ohne Helm unterwegs war.

Hallo Udo! 
Ja ich war zwar ohne Helm unterwegs, aber dafür 100% nüchtern und ohne Glühwein im Blut. Wenn uns die Polizei angehalten hätte, was denkst du, wen hätten sie wohl mehr zu sagen gehabt, mir oder Euch?
Hätte ich gewußt das ich Euch über den Weg laufe bzw. fahre hätte ich meinen Helm natürlich mitgenommen. Und am Mittwoch ist der Helm wieder mit dabei.


----------



## GTdanni (8. November 2009)

Profis wie wir sind den Umgang mit Alkohol gewöhnt und fahren auch noch mit 2,8 auf dem Kessel völlig Fehlerfrei. 
Der Helm soll ja vor Unfällen mit 3. Unbeteiligten schützen (Autos, Meteoriten, Flugzeuge....) 

Bis Mittwoch dann und vergiss den Helm nicht. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2009)

Hallo,
heute waren 3/5 des Brustgurtfahrerteams zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt, anlässlich des 11.11.- Beginn der 5. Jahreszeit- von Merseburg bis zum Petersberg und zurück unterwegs.
Mit dabei waren:
Udo1 der Tourguide,
Manfred Co Guide,
Erich von den Merseburger Bikern,
Reinhard1 und
GTDanni.
Start war um 09:22 Uhr vor dem Merseburger Hauptbahnhof. Alle waren pünktlich zur Stelle. Manfred hatte noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Bäcker, wegen der Pfannkuchen für die Pause um 11:11 Uhr geholt.Jetzt ging es sofort zur Klia und am Ufer derselben auf den Radweg zum Saaleradweg. Der Weg führte uns nach SCHKOPAU, dort wurde die Saale auf der Eisenbahnbrücke überquert.
]In Höhe der Alten Ziegelei überquerten wir die B91 Richtung Westen in die Saale-Elster-Steinlacheaue. In Höhe des Reglers Ammendorf verließen wir dann die Aue wieder. Vorher hatten wir aber noch eine ziemlich lange Wasserdurchfahrt zu passieren. Das Wasser reichte schon bis an die Schuhsohlen.
Jetzt ging es weiter am Hochufer der Weißen Elster bis zum ersten Haltepunkt in Höhe der Einmündung der Weißen Elster in die Saale.Auf den Saaleradweg ging es dann über Wörmlitz bis zur Saalebrücke die auf die Rabeninsel führt. Wir folgten den Saaleradweg über die Rabeninsel bis kurz hinter die B80. Ab hier dann auf die Peißnitzinsel. In Höhe der Sternwarte ging es dann wieder über die Saalebrück auf die rechte Flussseite. Wir folgten der Saale bis kurz hinter dem Amtsgarten. Weiter ging es am Zoo Halle entlang auf der Seebener Straße nach Norden. Wir folgten der Straße bis zur Kreuzung Mötzlicher Straße in Trotha. Ab hier ging es auf der Mötzlicher Straße weiter und unser  Co Guide Manfred zeigte uns jetzt den neuen Radweg der uns erst einmal zum Franzosenstein führte. Mittlerweile zeigte die Uhr 11:11 Uhr, also Zeit am Franzosenstein die Pfannkuchen auszupacken und auch zu verspeisen.
Dazu gab es noch schönen heißen Tee aus der Thermoskanne. Nach der Stärkung ging es auf den Franzosensteinweg weiter nach Norden, westlich an den KIM Betrieben vorbei bis zur K2134. Die überquerten wir, sowie die kurz darauf folgende A14. Wir näherten uns jetzt den östlichen Ortseingang von Kütten. Kütten wurde in westlicher Richtung durchquert. Kurz vor dem Ortsausgang geht der Lutherweg nach Nordwesten weiter, diesen folgten wir dann bis zum Petersberg. Der Petersberg wurde erklommen, oben angekommen erst einmal eine kurze Pause mit Besichtigung der Kirche. Die Abfahrt war dann etwas entspannter, es ging die Hallesche Straße gen Westen bis zur Kreuzung Köthener Straße. Jetzt folgten wir der Köthener Straße nach Süden bis  zum Ortsteil Winkel von Wallwitz. Eigentlich hatten wir ja die Absicht in Brachwitz mit der Fähre über die Saale überzusetzen. Da es aber schön bergab ging und der melodische Klang der Reifen das Bikerherz höher schlagen ließ waren wir dann auch schon an der B6 in Höhe Hafen Trotha angekommen. Die Rückfahrt ging dann wieder am Zoo vorbei an die Saale und auf den Saaleradweg, diesmal über Röpzig, bis nach Merseburg zurück. Hier wurden die Räder schnell vom Schlmutz befreit.Mein GPS zeigte für die Tour 73,2 km und 483 HM an. Von Haustür zu Haustür waren es bei mir dann 86 km geworden. Das Wetter war sehr angenehm für die Tour nicht zu kalt und Wind war ebenfalls kaum zu spüren gewesen. Bis auf den Abschnitt Rabeninsel waren alle Wege trocken und gut fahrbar. Stellenweise bei den Walddurchfahrten musste man auf das Laub achten. Mir hat die Tour so gut gefallen, das ich gleich noch ein wenig den Reinhard1 auf seiner Rückreise nach WSF ein Stück begleitet habe um auf ein 20 WP-Punkte Fahrzeit für den heutigen Tag zu kommen. Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die gelungene Tour, besonders an Manfred für die Pfannkuchen und den Bikertee.
 


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2009)

Hallo,
am 16.11. werden die BRUSTGURTFAHRER einen Nachtritt um den Geiseltalsee durchführen.
Treffpunkt ist Frankleben Überlauf der Geisel am Geiseltalsee.
Start ist um 18:00 Uhr.
Licht und Helm nicht vergessen. Touren.-Trekkinkg.-MTB und Singlespeed tauglich.
Anmeldung siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9056


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2009)

[FONT="][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Hallo,
heute trafen sich wieder 3 von den 5 BRUSTGURTFAHRERN zu einer Ausfahrt im Saale Holzlandkreis. Kasebi war diesmal der Ausrichter dieser Tour. Mein Tag begann heute also schon etwas eher, die Sonne ging ganz langsam über den Gotthardsteich auf. 
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/510204"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]
Um 07:36 Uhr ging der Zug gen Weißenfels und ab dort mit der Burgenlandbahn bis Zeitz. In WSF/ West stieg dann Reinhard1 dazu. Ab Zeitz dann weiter mit der DB bis Crossen/Ort. Hier war der heutige Startpunkt um 09:14 Uhr. Kasebi stand schon ungeduldig auf dem Bahnsteig und nahm uns in Empfang. Es ging dann sogleich unter der hervorragenden Führung von Kasebi, unseren heutigen Tourguide los. 
Um es gleich mal vorweg zu nehmen, das war heute eine super tolle Tour, so eine bin ich letztmalig in meiner alten Heimat im Bergischen Land und im Siebengebirge gefahren. Von Crossen ging gleich südwestwärts unterhalb des Brendelsberges auf schönen Trail bergauf. 



Nördlich des Fuchsgrabens auf der Höhe passierten wir den Jungsteinzeitlichen Grabhügel Am Nassen Wald. 
Weiter ging es auf einen herrlichen Downhill durch den Triebengrund runter zur B7. Diese folgten wir einige 100 Meter und bogen dann westwärts zur Rauda ab. Es ging auf Trails bis zur Schlössermühle und dann hoch nach Süden durch das Lange Tal. Ab dem Sandberg fingen wieder die Trails an, diesmal war alles dabei Matsch, Schlamm Wasser und Wurzeltrails ohne Ende, was man sich als MTB-Fahrer ebenso alles wünscht. Kasebi hatte an alles gedacht. Weiter ging es am rechten Ufer der Rauda auf dem Thüringenweg weiter durch das Mühltal. Auf Wanderwegen ging es weiter über Weißenborn hoch nach Tautenhain Kanone. 
Ab Tautenhain dann auf einen Trail runter in den Himmelsgrund. Hier wurde erst einmal eine Pause eingelegt.



 Danach weiter durch den Himmelsgrund bis mitte Eleonorental, dort 90° nach Süden den Berg hoch. Über den Eichberg gelangten wir dann nach Bad Köstritz 



an die Mulde. Weiter über den Bahnhof Bad Köstritz in Richtung Robener Berg, an dem wir am Fuße nach Norden entlangfuhren. Auf dem Eselsweg 
ging es hoch nach Steinbrücken um dann auf einen herrlichen Downhill durch das Borntal nach Pohlitz runter zu fahren. 



Dieser Trail war das Sahnestück der heutigen Tour. 
Von Pohlitz ging es dann am rechten Ufer der Mulde nach Crossen zurück. Im dortigen Weißen Roß nochmals eine Pause eingelegt,



 bis es dann um 14:42 Uhr mit der DB wieder in die Heimat ging. Meine Kursaufzeichnung zeigte mir 41,5 km und 739 HM an, sowie eine gesamte Fahrzeit von 17 WP-Punkten. Die Tour war hervorragend durch Kasebi, unseren Tourguide, ausgesucht worden, dafür an Dich Kasebi mein Dank für diese unvergessliche Tour. Das Wetter spielte mit, warm und kein Regen, was will man mehr. Nun dann bis zum Montag zum Geiseltalseenachtritt.
Alle Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/23774



[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Reinhard1 (15. November 2009)

Hallo Sportfreunde,
mir hat die Tour auch sehr gut gefallen.
Danke an den Tourenguide, der die schöne Strecke ausgesucht hat.
Ebenfalls Respekt vor unserem Udo, der wie immer die Touren super kommentiert.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Kasebi (15. November 2009)

Hallo Udo
Deinem Bericht ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Nur eine kleine Korrektur. Das ist nicht die "Mulde". Das ist die "Weiße Elster".Das tut der Tour aber keinen Abbruch. Euer Lob hat mich riesig gefreut. Es ist auch die mit Abstand schönste Tour die ich bisher zusammengestellt habe.Ich fahre sie selber immer wieder gerne.
Also bis morgen
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Deinem Bericht ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Nur eine kleine Korrektur. Das ist nicht die "Mulde". Das ist die "Weiße Elster".Das tut der Tour aber keinen Abbruch. Euer Lob hat mich riesig gefreut. Es ist auch die mit Abstand schönste Tour die ich bisher zusammengestellt habe.Ich fahre sie selber immer wieder gerne.
> Also bis morgen
> Kasebi


Recht hast Du. Weiß, gar nicht wie ich auf die Mulde gekommem bin, war wahrscheinlich noch die Dübener Heide mit im Spiel. Also dann bis heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinhard1 (16. November 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 16.11. werden die BRUSTGURTFAHRER einen Nachtritt um den Geiseltalsee durchführen.
> Treffpunkt ist Frankleben Überlauf der Geisel am Geiseltalsee.
> Start ist um 18:00 Uhr.
> ...




Hallo Brustgurtfahrer,
der Tourenguide udo 1 läßt Euch wissen, das die Tour heut wegen schlechten Wetters ausfallen muß.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Kasebi (16. November 2009)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht. Bei uns schüttet es wie aus Eimer'n. Die einzig richtige Entscheidung. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hab ich mir fast gedacht. Bei uns schüttet es wie aus Eimer'n. Die einzig richtige Entscheidung.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ja, bin gerade wieder zurück und der Regen ist auch noch stärker geworden. ist ja nicht gekänzelt die Tour, sondern nur etwas nach hinten verschoben. Schick mir dann mal eine PM, wenn Du wieder so eine Frühschichtwoche hast.


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2009)

Hallo,
da die Tour heute ja buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen ist und ich punktemäßig im WP gewaltig zurückgefallen bin, habe ich meinen Terminkalender für diese Woche noch einmal genauestens überprüft.
Da es am Sonntag mit einer Tour nicht klappt, werde ich am Sonnabend, den 21.11. um 17:00 Uhr in Frankleben am Überlauf der Geisel zu einigen Runden um den See starten. Wer mir also ein wenig bei der Hell-Dunkeltour begleiten möchte ist recht herzlich eingeladen
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9056


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2009)

@Reinhard1,
werde mich jetzt zum zum sportlichen Zweikampf auf den Weg machen. 
Biken - Kegeln- Biken
Könnten heute noch ein paar Punkte zusammen kommen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2009)

Hallo,
am heutigen Morgen sah es mit dem Wetter noch ziemlich gut aus, zumindestens noch zw. 09:00 und 10:00 Uhr. Aber dann wurde es langsam sehr feucht von oben. Nun ja nach dem Wettkampf im Kegeln, als es dann wieder hieß aufs Bike zu steigen, schüttete es wie aus Eimern. Trotzdem noch 9 Punkte eingefahren und die BRUSTGURTFAHRER wieder kurzfristig auf Platz 5 geschoben.


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser des Themas Merseburg und Umgebung,
heute fand die Thüringerrostbratwurstessentour von Sachsen-Anhalt nach Thüringen statt. Mit dabei waren:
Reinhard1;
Bikermario;
Udo1.
ich startete in Merseburg um 07:50 Uhr. Am ersten Treffpunkt wartete Bikermario schon auf mich. Gemeinsam ging es dann auf dem kürzesten Weg über Beuna und Ostufer Südfeldsee 
nach Weißenfels zum 2. Treffpunkt auf der Saalebrücke. Aber ab Weißenfels-Neustadt stellten mich die 3 WSF Fußgänger extrem auf die Probe. Alle 3 testeten meine Reaktionsfähigkeit, es klappte aber noch mit den Fingern, die Bremshebel können noch ziemlich schnell betätigt werden. An der Brücke erwartete uns schon Reinhard1. Schnell hatten wir dann Weißenfels West durchquert und gelangten dann wieder auf den Saaleradweg, auf dem wir dann zügig bis Leißling vorwärts kamen. 
Das Saaletal wirkte wieder einmal wie ein Kamin, Wind von vorn und das dann auch noch auf der gesamten Strecke bis nach Bad Sulza. Dafür aber Sonne pur bei angenehmen Temperaturen. Zwischen dem Saalepegel Grochlitz bis zum Bootshaus vor dem Halleschen Anger wurde der Saaleradweg höher gelegt und ist jetzt auch bei Hochwasser befahrbar, eine sehr schöne elegante Lösung. 
Von der Höhe Himmelreich hatten wir heute einen herrlichen Blick über Bad Kösen das Saaletal entlang bis zur Alten Göhle bei Freyburg.
Ab Himmelreich ging es dann auf den Wanderweg Bad Sulza weiter bis zur Straße die nach Stendorf führt.
Diese dann runter in den Ort und letze Saalebrücke immer noch gesperrt, schon über ein Jahr und immer noch kein Baubeginn. Von Kleinheringen ging es dann zum Ilmradweg nach Großheringen und an der Ilm entlang bis zum Ziel der Begierde, den echt Thüringerrostbratwurststand gegenüber des Bahnhofs Bad Sulza, am Ufer der Ilm. Die Dinger schmeckten einfach nur lecker, da kann nicht einmal der Stand in Heldrungen mithalten und die schmeckten auch nicht schlecht.
Zurück ging es diesmal auf dem Ilmradweg bis zur L1060. Diese folgten wir dann bis zum Abzweig nach Sonnendorf. Hier die Serpentinen hoch auf das linke Ilmufer, auch hier wieder ein herrlicher Ausblick über die Weinberge durch das Ilmtal. Über Rehehausen und Taugwitz ging es dann bis nach Hassenhausen weiter. Rund 500 m nach dem nordöstlichen Ortsausgang geht dann eine Umgehungsstraße nach Südosten ab, die nach Himmelreich/Bad Kösen führt. Diese folgten wir dann bis nach Bad Kösen an die Saale. Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es wieder retour 
bis kurz hinter Schönburg. Dort ein kurzer körperbedingter Halt. Bikermario schickten wir schon auf den Weg Richtung Leißling voraus. Noch ein Brot den Verdauungstrakt zugeführt und dann die Kette ganz recht von rechts aufgelegt, den Bikermario hinterher. Entweder hatte er einen Nachbrenner gezündet oder wir waren zu langsam mit unserer ganz ganz ganz rechts aufgelegten Kette, jedenfalls  sahen wir bis Weißenfels Saalebrücke keinen Bikermario mehr vor uns. Er wird wohl WSF schon passiert gehabt haben und ist dann wohl, wie er vor gehabt hat, auf dem Saaleradweg bis Merseburg zurück. Ich bin dann ab Weißenfels nachNorden zum Südfeldsee und über Runstedter See und Frankleben ebenfalls zurück nach Merseburg. Die 129 km und 879 HM bei einer Fahrzeit von 28 WP-Punkten haben sich für die 4 echt Thüringerrostbratwürste total gelohnt.


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2009)

Hallo,
wer Zeit und Lust hat, am 25.11. eine lockere Tour nach Querfurt (zum lecker Bratwürste holen, hergestellt im Mansfelder Land)
Start in merseburg Airpark-Parkplatz 08:55 Uhr, zweiter Treffpunkt Frankleben Überlauf der Geisel um 09:30 Uhr.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9520


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2009)

Hallo,
gestern Abend haben Andi65 und ich eine super tolle Nachtfahrt um den Geiseltalsee gemacht. Wir trafen uns bei Sonnenuntergang in Frankleben zur gemeinsamen zweimaligen Umrundung des Sees.
Nach ca. 20 Minuten war es dann auch schon Dunkel. Es waren nur noch einige wenige auf dem Radweg unterwegs. Die Marina hatte noch geöffnet, also kurz einen Abstecher gemacht und noch vor Schließung der Einrichtung einen heißen Kaffee getrunken. Danach ging es weiter hoch zum Weinberg. Die Sicht über den See war einmalig.
Weiter ging es dann auf dem Radweg weiter. Ab Weinberg hat man ja den höchsten Punkt des Rundweges erreicht. Jetzt ging es rasant bergab auf Frankleben zu, aber Vorsicht in den Kurven kann es zu Begegnungen kommen die es durchaus in sich haben.
Die Ziegenherde, die die dortigen Hänge kurz halten soll, machte es sich auf den Radweg gemütlich und ließ sich auch durch uns nicht sonderlich beeindrucken. Also in Schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbei und weiter zur zweiten Umrundung. Da wir ja vorbereitet waren, nahmen wir an der gleichen Stelle ein wenig den Druck raus und siehe da, die Ziegen machten es sich wieder auf dem Radweg gemütlich. Außer zwei Kaninchen _(das sind die mit den kleineren Ohren)_  die im Scheinwerferlicht unseren Weg kreuzten begegnete uns dann niemand mehr. Es war eine vortreffliche Tour die äußerst viel Spaß bereitet hat mit einen hervorragenden Mitfahrer, der mit seiner Busch + Müller IXON IQ LED Frontleuchte die Kurven sehr gut ausgeleuchtet hatte, so dass auch ich mit meinen rund 10 LUX gut sehen konnte wie der Radwegverlauf war, Danke Andi. Vielleicht demnächst wieder mal bei einer Nachtfahrt mit Grillen am See und noch mit den einen oder anderen Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2009)

Hallo,
habe am heutigen Nachmittag schnell mal 11 Punkte für die BRUSTGURTFAHRER eingefahren. War eine schöne Runde um den Geiseltalsee. Ab Stöbnitz wurde ich permanent von einem dunklen PKW verfolgt, der ebenfalls wie ich den Radweg benutzte. Er hielt sich aber bis in Höhe der Rampe mit Abstand hinter mir. Dann überholte er mich, war ein VW Kombi SK-TX503. Was der wohl auf dem Radweg zu suchen hatte? Hat dann wohl am Weinberg gewendet und kam mir wieder entgegen. Frau mit verbissenem Gesicht hinter dem Steuer, Herr daneben. Mir kommt es vor, als ob der Radweg wohl für private Fahrstunden genutzt wird. Hoffentlich nimmt das nicht überhand.


----------



## andi65 (22. November 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern Abend haben Andi65 und ich eine super tolle Nachtfahrt um den Geiseltalsee gemacht.
> ..........
> Vielleicht demnächst wieder mal bei einer Nachtfahrt mit Grillen am See und noch mit den einen oder anderen Mitfahrer.


Ja, mir hat es ebenfalls wieder sehr viel Spass bereitet mit dir ein paar Runden um den See zu drehen. Au das Photo von mir sieht eher nach einem Trinkgelage als nach einer Nachtfahrt aus . 
So eine Nachtgrilltour das wär auch mal was.



Udo1 schrieb:


> ..........
> Dann überholte er mich, war ein VW Kombi ..... . Was der wohl auf dem Radweg zu suchen hatte?....


das ist mir auch schon öfters passiert, das mir auf dem Rundweg ein PKW entgegengekommen bzw. mich überholt hat. Der letzte war sogar so schlau, um gleich nach dem überholen scharf abzubremsen und seine Tür aufzureißen. Da sah ich mich schon etwas unsanft über dessen Tür zu steigen.


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2009)

@Reinhard1,
zur Tour Morgen, Bratwurstfassen in Querfurt, sind wir bis jetzt 5 Biker.
Also MTB im Keller lassen, wir fahren mit Trekkingrädern. Ich schätze mal so an die 20 Punkte für jeden, wird die Tour schom dauern. Bei Dir mindestens noch mal 4 WP-Punkte dazu.


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2009)

Hallo,
heute war das Wetter ja schon wie im Vorfrühling, Sonne satt auf der gesamten Tour und der Wind war auch noch moderat. Immerhin waren es bei mir heute 20 Punkte für das Team der "BRUSTGURTFAHRER". Bei Reinhard1 werden es sicherlich heute so 24-25 Punkte geworden sein, das könnte Platz 3 in der Teamwertung bedeuten.
Treffpunkt war wie immer der Geiseltalsee Frankleben.
Ab Querfurt hatten wir ordentlichen Rückenwind bis nach Holleben. Danach bis Merseburg Wind von vorn.
@Reinhard, habe mal meinen Terminkalender geprüft. Käsetour nach Bad Bibra würde am 03.12. passen. Prüfe bitte mal den Termin und sage mir dann Bescheid.


----------



## Reinhard1 (25. November 2009)

Hallo Udo1,
am 3.12.2009 Käsetour nach Bad Bibra ist ok.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2009)

@ Reinhard1,
möchte am 01.12. 09:00 Uhr, zu unserer Dienstagstour, ab Weißenfels Marktplatz starten. Ziel, wie Du schon mal vorgeschlagen hast, die Halden um Teuchern, Luckenau und Nonnewitz. Wenn 09:00 Uhr Startzeit O.K. ist lass es mich wissen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7052


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2009)

Hallo,
wer Lust und Zeit hat am 10.12. zum Christkindlmarkt nach Bad Lauchstädt.
Start 12:30 Uhr am Südfeldsee Großkayna Hafen.


----------



## Reinhard1 (26. November 2009)

Hallo udo1.
ich melde mich zu beiden Terminen an.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2009)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo udo1.
> ich melde mich zu beiden Terminen an.
> Gruß Reinhard1


Habe es gesehen Reinhard.
War gestern mit Manfred eine Spontanrunde um den Geiseltalsee drehen. Die zwei Überwege für die Lkw auf der Nordseite, also zw. Klobikauer Halde und Frankleben sind entfernt worden, jetzt muss nur noch die Kehrmaschine ran. Dann kann man wieder mit dem RR durchfahren.
Es waren auch schon wieder die ersten Windsurfer auf dem See in Höhe Frankleben Nordostufer. War schön zu zuschauen.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ja Reinhard1 mit mir eine Haldentour Hohenmölsen- Nonnewitz- Luckenau- Teuchern durchführen. Aber bei diesem Regen, der zurzeit vor meinem Fenster runter kommt, macht das echt keinen Spaß. Also Tour im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser gefallen, aber nur verschoben. Ich hoffe ja noch das *es aufhört, um dann noch 1 bis 2 Hausrunden (Rund um den Geiseltalsee) drehen zu können. Werde jetzt meine Räder ein wenig warten. Aber am Donnerstag soll es ja spitzen Wetter geben, wenn wir unseren Rundkurs über mindestens 20 WP- Punkte nach Bad Bibra durchführen.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2009)

@ Reinhard,
habe mich doch noch zum Ende des Regengusses auf den Sattel geschwungen, -wollte kein WE sein- die letzten Tropfen von oben noch mitgenommen. War wieder eine schöne Hausrunde um den See, der Wind stand diesmal günstig, nie von vorn.


----------



## Reinhard1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Habe auch 7 WP-Punkte eingefahren.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Habe auch 7 WP-Punkte eingefahren.


Gut gemacht. Werde Morgen Vormittag noch ein oder zwei Hausrunden drehen. Wir können diese Woche noch die 1000 Punkte Marke knacken, fehlen ja nur noch 30 Punkte.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
am 21.12. gehts zum Sonnenaufgang nach Goseck.
Wer mit möchte, Infos und Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9585


----------



## Reinhard1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Udo.
ich komme gleich nach Goseck.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo.
> ich komme gleich nach Goseck.
> Gruß Reinhard1


Na dann sehen wir uns ja zum Sonnenaufgang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
so bin gerade von der Tour zur Käsescheune  Bad Bibra zurück, waren bei mir gute 111 km bei einer Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 19,3 km/h. Für gesamt 120 Jahre die auf Tour waren eigentlich nicht schlecht.
Mit dabei war Reinhard1 aus WSF.
Start war bei mir in Merseburg um 07:20 Uhr, aber als ich das Rad aus den Keller schieben wollte, Platter vorn und das bei eigentlich unplatbaren Reifen -Schwalbe Marathon plus-. Für Schlauchwechsel war die Zeit zu knapp, also Luftdruck auf 6 bar erhöht und nichts wie los, noch leicht im dunkeln, zum Treffpunkt Hennebrücke über die Saale bei Naumburg.
Trotzdem war noch Zeit den Sonnenaufgang über den Runstedter See Richtung Raffenerie Leuna zu bewundern.
Um 09:00 Uhr war das treffen mit Reinhard geplant. 10 Minuten vor der Zeit traf ich ein und sah wie Reinhard1 schon seine Bahnen am Saaleufer zog. Wir wechselten sodann die Uferseite und fuhren stromaufwärts der Saale am linksseitigen Ufer bis zur Unstrutmündung auf den Saaleradweg weiter. Ab Blütengrund dann auf dem Unstrutradweg bis Burgscheidungen. Das Wetter war herrlich, Sonne pur und im Tal kaum Wind. Ab Burgscheidungen ging es bis Thalwinkel weiter, ab hier ist die Talstrasse gespert wegen Straßenbauarbeiten, neuer Belag. Wir wechselten in Thalwinkel auf den Biberbachwanderweg und fuhren auf diesen bis zur Käsescheune nach Bad Bibra.
In der Käsescheune angekommen erst einmal die Packtaschen voll schmackhaften Räucherkäse gepackt, dann noch einen Kaffee in der dortigen Bäckerei getrunken, meinen Reifendruck vorn an der Tankstelle auf 7 bar erhöht und schon ging es wieder retour. Diesmal bewunderten wir das Unstruttal in Freyburg einmal aus der West-Ost Richtung.
In der Zedenbachmühle ging es nochmal in den Hofladen, ist ein Besuch wert, wenn man in der Region weilt. Über Freyburg ging es dann nach Markröhlitz hoch, wo wir uns im dortigen Tante Emma Laden noch einen Kaffee genehmigten.
Noch ein Foto von den Tourteilnehmern und dann fuhr wieder jeder in seinen Standort zurück. Es war wie immer wieder mal eine super Tour bei Kaiserwetter mit Reinhard1. Bei mir kamen heute 24 Punkte für das Teamkonto dazu. Ich glaube mit Reinhard1 seinen Punkten könnte wir für den heutigen Tag den Platz 7 halten.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2009)

@Andi65,
habe die Tour ins LMB eingetragen.
Für alle anderen, am 20.12. ab 10:22 Uhr Tour vom Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg zur Burgweihnacht auf die Burg Querfurt. Wer mit möchte sollte dann am Treffpunkt sein, es wird wie immer pünktlich gestartet. Ist auch Trekkingrad tauglich. Werde aber mit MTB fahren. 16 Punkte sind garantiert.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9424


----------



## andi65 (5. Dezember 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Andi65,
> habe die Tour ins LMB eingetragen.
> Für alle anderen, am 20.12. ab 10:22 Uhr Tour vom Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg zur Burgweihnacht auf die Burg Querfurt. Wer mit möchte sollte dann am Treffpunkt sein, es wird wie immer pünktlich gestartet. Ist auch Trekkingrad tauglich. Werde aber mit MTB fahren. 16 Punkte sind garantiert.
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9424


Hab mich schon eingetragen. Werde nachher mal ganz gemütlich nach Bad Lauchstädt zum Weihnachtsmarkt begeben und mir einen WP-Glühwein genehmigen


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2009)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hab mich schon eingetragen. Werde nachher mal ganz gemütlich nach Bad Lauchstädt zum Weihnachtsmarkt begeben und mir einen WP-Glühwein genehmigen


das machst Du richtig, ich habe heute Nachmittag Enkeltag bis Morgen Mittag, dann vielleicht noch 8 Punkte einfahren.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
heute um 09:00 Uhr bin ich mit den Bikern des Merseburger Radvereins mitgefahren. Es ging zum neuen geplanten Goetheweg an den Geiseltalsee. Der Goetheweg soll, wie der Tourguide uns mitteilte, von Weimar kommend um den Geiseltalsee gehen und am Nordufer dann nach Bad Lauchstädt abbiegen.
Hier der Anstieg am Nordufer des  Sees von Frankleben aus gesehen an der Halde Blösien vorbei bis zum Abzweig nach Bad Lauchstädt.
Das soll der Abzweig des geplanten Goetheweges nach Bad Lauchstädt werden.
Die Tourteilnehmer der heutigen Tour auf dem geplanten Goetheweg. Weiter ging es dann auf diesen Weg über Wünschendorf bis Kleingräfendorf. Ab hier teilte sich die Gruppe in eine Glühweingruppe und eine sportliche Gruppe. Erich und Harti von den Merseburgern und meine Wenigkeit waren die sportliche Gruppe. Wir erhöhten nach der Trennung sofort die Herzfrequenz, uns wurde zunehmend wärmer. Es ging dann von Schadendorf wieder nach Süden auf einen neuen befestigten Weg, am Mägdewürger vorbei bis zur Alten Heerstraße. Ab hier dann auf der alten Trasse über die Klobikauer Halde bis zum Rundweg unterhalb des Weinberges. Mit Kette rechts ging es dann um den See an der Marina vorbei bis nach Frankleben zurück. Über Blösien dann wieder zur Alten Heerstaße und auf dieser dann bis zum Airpark. War dann zum Schluß noch eine sehr schnelle Tour geworden. Immerhin habe ich dann heute 16 WP-Punkte für die BRUSTGURTFAHRER eingefahren, so dass wir wieder kurzzeitig Platz 10 einnehmen können.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
heute war, nach anfänglich trüben Wetter am Vormittag, ein schöner Bikertag. Da der Wetterbericht für den Donnerstag ja Regen angesagt hatte entschlossen sich die beiden Tourteilnehmer, Reinhard1 vom White Rock Tourenteam und ich (Sympathisant des White Rock Tourenteams) unsere Tour zum Christkind´l Markt nach Bad Lauchstädt einen Tag vor zu verlegen.
Reinhard1 fuhr noch im Sprühregen aus WSF Richtung Treffpunkt Südfeldsee los, bei uns in Merseburg war davon nichts zu merken. Getroffen haben wir uns dann kurz vor der Eisenbahnbrücke Ortseingang Frankleben. In der Ferne, Richtung Westen, sahen wir schon die Sonne leicht durch die Wolken schimmern. Wir fuhren dann zum Geiseltalsee in Frankleben und wandten uns sodann nach Norden, um den geplanten Goetheweg zu folgen. Auf diesen Weg ging es dann bis nach Bad Lauchstädt zum Christkind´l Markt, übrigens der schönste im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt. Gegen 13:30 Uhr trafen wir ein und es war noch sehr leer, da der Markt ja erst ab 14:00 Uhr offiziell öffnet. Nebenbei er ist noch bis kommenden Sonntag geöffnet. So konnten wir unseren Glühwein und die leckere Bratwurst noch in Ruhe genießen.
Der Glühwein schmeckte lecker, 1,50  der Becher.
Reinhard1 hat es sichtlich geschmeckt.
Der Markt ist wieder einmal seht gut gelungen und was die Sauberkeit angeht können sich andere Weihnachtsmärkte hier einige Tipps abholen.
Am schönsten sieht es natürlich bei Dunkelheit aus.
Auf jeden Fall war es heute eine sehr angenehme und schöne WP-Tour, die dem Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER 28 Punkte beschert hat.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
am 31.12. startet wieder die traditionelle Silvesterradtour in Weißenfels.
siehe hier: http://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/front_content.php?idart=63
Für warme Getränke und einer warmen Suppe ist wie immer gesorgt.
Auf dem o.g. Link kann man sich unverbindlich anmelden.
Oder auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9624
Wer ab Merseburg kann ja mit mir mitfahren.
Abfahrt ab Merseburg-West Zeppelinstraße Kreuzung Kastanienpromenade
um 08:40 Uhr. Es geht dann über Beuna-Südfeldsee Ostseite und Tagewerben zum Marktplatz Weißenfels


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2009)

@ Reinhard1,
war heute mal nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs, dafür aber in Eisleben. Habe mir den "Advent in Luthers Höfen" angesehen, bei Schneefall und dabei noch unseren Finanzminister, den Herrn Bullerjahn, getroffen. Der Aufenthalt in den Höfen war ein Höhepunkt meiner diesjährigen Weihnachtsmarktbesuche, auch der Eislebener Weihnachtsmarkt ist schön gemacht, ich finde es ist klein Leipzig.
Zuvor war ich aber, einem Geheimtipp folgend, in Blankenheim und habe dort hervorragend im dortigen Landgasthof Obermühle mit Töpferei gespeist.
Die Speisen sind sehr schmackhaft und groß. Für Vegetarier stehen ca. 8 Gerichte auf der Karte. Das wird bei einer Tour in 2010 auf jeden Fall eine Pausenstation auf der Tour werden.
So werde dann morgen am Nachmittag noch schnell einige Punkte für das Team einfahren.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
nachdem ich am heutigen Vormittag im Schneegestöber auf dem Finnewanderweg von Leißling nach Schönburg zu Fuß unterwegs war, bin ich dann am Nachmittag nochmal meine Hausrunde abgefahren.
Wie gesagt am Nachmittag ging es erst mit dem Wind im Rücken zum See, aber dann wurde es zunehmend härter. Der Wind peitschte mir ins Gesicht, wahrscheinlich eine gefühlte Temperatur von -5°C.
Gut dass ich meine "OMA" aus vergangenen Zeiten noch gefunden hatte, die mein Gesicht wenigstens noch ein wenig wärmte. Trotz der widrigen Temperaturen waren doch noch einige wenige harte Fahrer auf dem Rundweg unterwegs. Trotz hartnäckigen Wind war es doch eine schöne Tour geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
heute hatte ich die Gelegenheit am Weinberg oberhalb des Geiseltalsees live dabei zu sein, wie 2 neue Geiseltalbewohner majestätisch ihre Kutsche verlassen haben und sofort ihr neues Anwesen in Augenschein genommen hatten. Lore und Petra heißen die beiden Damen, sind von rotbrauner Farbe und haben 2 sehr schön anzuschauende Hörner. Eine sieht Mutterfreuden ab Februar/März entgegen. Sie werden ca. 1,3 bis 1,4 m hoch und etwa 500 - 700 kg schwer. Es ist das Keltenvieh das sich jetzt am Weinberg tummeln wird, oder auch Rotes Höhenvieh genannt 
(Harzer Höhenvieh).


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2009)

@Reinhard1,
hatte eine super Tour mit Erich und Harti nach Querfurt, Bratwürste für die Feiertage fassen. Hin zu hatten wir Rückenwind, zurück blies uns der kalte Nordostwind stramm ins Gesicht. Habe hinter Obhausen erst einmal neue Wege angelegt. Meine beiden Begleiter waren etwas skeptisch und blieben auf der Straße zurück, um aus sichere Entfernung mein Tun zu beobachten. Nun ja das erste Feld war ja noch nicht so schlimm, Oberfläche leicht angetaut, Kopf runter und nichts wie durch, die Reifen wurden zusehendst breiter. Baumreihe erreicht, hinter der ich den weiteren Weg vermutete, leider weit gefehlt, Acker frisch geflügt. Also auf den schmalen Streifen am Feldesrand wieder die 500 Meter zur Straße zurück. Meine beiden Mitfahrer grinsten natürlich über beide Ohren. dafür durften sie beim Reifen freifahren hinter mir bleiben. Der nächste nach Süden abbiegende Feldweg war dann wieder meiner, diesmal folgten sie mir. Über Schafstädt ging es dann nach Großgräfendorf auf den Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur Burgenlandbahnlinie. Weiter auf den Radweg bis Ortseingang Schotterey. Ab hier wurde in den letzten Wochen der Wiesenweg zu einem vorzüglich asphaltierten Radweg ausgebaut, der am Südrand von Bad Lauchstädt bis ca. 200 Meter vor dem Freibad führt.  Insgesamt hatte ich dann 17 Punkte für das Team zusammen. 
Wie war denn Deine heutige Tour von Leutsch zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach Leipzig gewesen?


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2009)

@Reinhard1,
heute morgen 07:00 Uhr der erste Schnee vor meiner Haustür.



Werde umgehendst mein Rad an die frische Luft bringen und los fahren. Die ersten Spuren im Neuschnee sind immer die schönsten.


----------



## Kasebi (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Udo
Bei uns ht es über Nacht und den ganzen Tag soviel geschneit das biken nicht möglih ist. Dagen geht es schon mit Langlauf. 
Ich wollte aber nur wissen was aus unserer Tour am Sonntag wird. Fahren oder nicht fahren?
also bis dann
Kasebi
Übrigens. Was ist denn mit dem Forum los? Das sieht aus wie ein Lottoschein. Überall nur Kreuze und keine Icons mehr.Ist das allgemein oder nur bei mir so


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> .... Tour am Sonntag wird. Fahren oder nicht fahren?
> also bis dann
> Kasebi
> Übrigens. Was ist denn mit dem Forum los? Das sieht aus wie ein Lottoschein. Überall nur Kreuze und keine Icons mehr.Ist das allgemein oder nur bei mir so


Also Kasebi, bis jetzt noch fahren. Also bei sieht das Forum aus wie immer.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
bin von meiner Merseburger Tiefschneetour zurück. Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, es war einfach geil.
Die ersten paar Meter bis zum Flugplatz ging es etwas vorsichtig vorwärts, die Straße war durch die PKW ziemlich glatt gefahren, aber dann auf der ehemaligen Start und Landebahn ging die Post ab. Gleich hinter dem Reiterhof erst mal in das dortige Unterholz abgebogen, noch keiner vor mir auf den Wegen gewesen.
Dann wieder auf die alte Landebahn und ab gen Westen, diesmal mit starken Seitenwind und kalt war er auch noch, so gefühlte -12°C.
Am Ende der Landebahn, dann die Abkürzung über das Feld zur Alten Heerstrasse. Der Frost der vergangenen Tage und Nächte erlaubte es wieder mal so zu fahren.
Die Sonne im Dunst war heute mein ständiger Begleiter, zu mindestens bis zur Klobikauer Halde.
Auf der Halde dann unberührte jungfräuliche Wege, machte einfach nur Spaß die neuen Spuren zu ziehen.
Hier an der Ostseite der Halde ein Blick über den See, der Wind fegte die Schneeflocken förmlich über den See. Ab hier ging es dann auf dem Rundweg nach Frankleben zurück. In Frankleben folgte ich diesmal der alten Bahntrasse bis Reipisch, um dann wieder den Lauf der Geisel unter der A38 zu folgen.
Den Lauf folgte ich dann noch bis Kötzschen. Ab dort dann nach Norden bis Merseburg West zurück.
War eine super tolle Tour, zurück mit triefender Nase und durchgefrorenem Gesicht, trotz Oma auf dem Kopf, aber immerhin noch 9 Punkte für die BRUSTGURTFAHRER eingefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2009)

@kasebi, Reinhard1, andi65,

unserer Tour zur Burgweihnacht nach Querfurt am morgigen Sonntag fällt wegen widriger Wetterbedingungen aus. Ist nur verschoben und nicht aufgehoben, zwar dann nicht mehr zur Burgweihnacht aber in den Ziegelrodaer Forst zum Spuren ziehen.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
als heute um die Mittagszeit die Sonne lachte und das Termometer kurzzeitig den einstelligen Bereich anzeigte, musste ich nochmal zu einer kleinen Runde starten.
Also nichts wie raus mit dem Bike und schon ging es los Richtung Flugplatz alte Landebahn.
Wieder über die Felder zur Alten Heerstrasse und dann hinter der A38 nach Süden, zur Halde Blösien. War diesmal leider nicht der erste, ein Schlitten hatte schon seine Spuren im Schnee gezogen.
Die Halde überquert, rausgekommen bin ich dann am Nordostufer vom Geiseltalsee, oberer Rundweg.
Nun ja schön sieht man zwar nicht aus, dafür war es aber warm im Gesicht.
Die Nachmittagssonne spiegelte sich im See und ich fuhr dann Richtung Frankleben weiter, wurde dabei noch von einem einsamen Biker ohne Helm überholt.
In Frankleben dann wieder auf der alten Bahntrasse weiter und am Geiselufer die A38 unterquert. Heute streikte sogar "Schildi" bei diesen Temperaturen, sie brachte kein Ton mehr heraus.
Trotzdem noch 10 Punkte für den WP eingefahren.
Morgen ist um 06:30 Uhr Start nach Goseck zum Sonnenobservatorium, den Sonnenaufgang bewundern, hoffentlich verschlafe ich nicht.
Und zu guter letzt noch ein kleines Video von der heutigen Tour, bevor der Akku seinen Dienst versagte.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Allen Bikerinnen, Bikern, sowie Leserinnen und Lesern 
		   dieses Themas, nicht nur aus Sachsen-Anhalt, 
			  wünsche ich ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




	und ein
				   gesundes neues Bikerjahr 2010
			mit hoffentlich doch wieder schönen Touren.




​


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
heute früh ging es bei Zeiten zum Sonnenobservatorium nach Goseck.
Mit dabei war Reinhard1, der mich in Goseck erwartete.
Nachtruhe war um 05:45 Uhr vorbei, ein kurzer Blick nach Norden zur Wetterfahne des EON- Kraftwerkes in Buna. Wind aus Südwest und klare Sicht. Also Start um 06.30 Uhr, Stecklicht ans Bike und ab ging es auch schon, über Alte Heerstraße nach Frankleben und dann auf den Pilgerweg bis hoch nach Pettstädt.
Es ließ sich zu anfangs gut fahren, das schwache Licht wude gut durch die weiße Oberfläche reflektiert.
Hier der Pilgerweg Richtung Roßbach, die Schneewehen hatte ich schon hinter mir gelassen. Die haben meine Weg-Zeit-Berechnung ganz schön ins negative verschoben.
Auf der Höhe kurz vor Roßbach sah man dann schon das erste Morgenrot am Horizonz hoch kommen.
In Goseck mit leichter Verspätung von 7 Minuten angekommen. Sonnenaufgang war für 08:13 Uhr vorgesehen, ich hatte aber noch nichts verpasst.
Reinhard1 erwartete mich schon.
Schnell noch einen warmen Tee und dann begann auch schon der Sonnenaufgang.
Anschließend ging es dann zu zweit nach WSF zurück. Ab WSF fuhr ich dann allein weiter Richtung Südfeldsee, kurz vor dem See am Schlagbaum hielt mich erst einmal eine kleine Schneewehe auf.
Am Ostufer des Sees kam mir dann noch ein einsamer Langläufer entgegen.
Am Ufer des Runstedter Sees ging es dann wieder zurück an den warmen Ofen.
War wieder eine vorzügliche Tour bei der ich 17 Punkte eingefahren habe. Die Streckenbeschaffenheit hatte von losen Schnee bis zur festgefahrenen Schneedecke mit Schneewehen alles dabei. Die Länge betrug 61 km.
Hier noch ein kurzes Video von der heutigen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2009)

@ Reinhard1,
war heute in der Stadt unterwegs, meine Bikes waschen. Am Nachmittag, dann noch ein Sturz bei Bltzeis auf eien Parkplatz, war nicht so prikelnd.


----------



## B..G.M.... (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe ihr habt ein entspanntes Weihnachtsfest.
@Udo1, ich bin auch dafür, dass der Heinz bei günstigeren Wetterbedingungen mal zur gemütlichen Radlrunde lädt.

Eine besinnliche Zeit wünscht euch Thomas!


----------



## andi65 (25. Dezember 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @ Reinhard1,
> ....... Am Nachmittag, dann noch ein Sturz bei Bltzeis auf eien Parkplatz, war nicht so prikelnd.


Hallo Udo,

das hört sich gar nicht gut an  . Dir ist doch hoffentlich nichts passiert?


----------



## Udo1 (25. Dezember 2009)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> das hört sich gar nicht gut an  . Dir ist doch hoffentlich nichts passiert?


Nein nicht so schlimm, Hautabschürfungen an den Fingern der rechten Hand, weil ich die Handschuhe im Keller vergessen hatte.


----------



## Reinhard1 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,
ich wünsche Allen ein  frohes restliches Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch ins
Neue Jahr 2010 sowie ein unfallfreies Bikerjahr.

Gruß Reinhard 1


----------



## andi65 (25. Dezember 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nein nicht so schlimm, Hautabschürfungen an den Fingern der rechten Hand, weil ich die Handschuhe im Keller vergessen hatte.


Da können wir ja alle beruhigt sein, daß alles heil geblieben ist.



Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,
> ich wünsche Allen ein frohes restliches Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch ins
> Neue Jahr 2010 sowie ein unfallfreies Bikerjahr.


 
Das wünsche ich dir natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
Morgen am Vormittag Sonne und Wolken. Wer Lust hat kann ja mitkommen zur Festagsverdauungstour, einige Runden um den Geiseltalsee. Ich starte um 08:00 Uhr in Merseburg-West Ecke Zeppelinstraße-Kastanienallee zum Geiseltalsee. meine Rückkehr nach Merseburg ist so gegen 13:00 Uhr geplant. Wer also mitfahren möchte und erst am See dazu stoßen will, ich fahre im Uhrzeigersinn, er sollte entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn fahren, so trifft man sich dann ganz bestimmt. Die folgenden Tage sagen nichts gutes für unsere Region aus.
Habe die Tour mal ins LMB gestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
wie ich gestern schon angekündigt hatte habe ich am heutigen Morgen, Start 08:00 Uhr, etwas für die Figur nach 3 Festtagen gemacht. Da sich ja niemand bereit erklärt hatte mich schon ab 08:00 Uhr zu begleiten, überfuhr ich die Ablauflinie mit 4 Minuten Verspätung, ist sonst nicht meine Art. Aber es war doch noch jemand zum Treffpunkt erschienen, "Bikermario" drehte schon seine Runden am Treffpunkt. Gemeinsam ging es dann zur Alten Heerstraße, hinter uns kam langsam die Sonne über den Horizont.
Die Tour ging dann weiter zum Geiseltalsee an der Ostseite der Klobikauer Halde. Von da in Uhrzeigerrichtung um den See, da sich ja noch Manfred und Reinhard1 angemeldet hatten, die noch dazu stoßen wollten. Sie sollten entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn fahren. Getroffen hatten wir uns dann wieder auf meiner zweiten Runde am Fuße der Klobikauer Halde.
Der Tourguide freute sich über die zwei Mitfahrer, zumal Bikermario nach der ersten Runde Richtung Südfeldsee, als nächstes Ziel, weitergefahren ist.
Gemeinsam ging es dann um den See. Die Trasse war bis auf zwei kurze Abschnitte eisfrei. Die Abschnitte konnte man aber langsam befahren.
Nach 17 WP-Punkten verabschiedeten wir Reinhard1, der wieder über Frankleben und vereister Piste am Südfeldsee nach Weißenfels zurück fuhr. Manfred und ich fuhren dann über die Alte Heerstraße zurück nach Merseburg, wo ich dann 20 WP-Punkte für das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER auf das Konto schreiben konnte. War eine tolle Tour mit netten Mitfahrern, bei mir waren es am Ende genau 100 km.
Nachfolgend noch einige Impressionen von der heutigen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2009)

@ Reinhard1,
am Dienstag ist noch mal TOP Wetter. Sonne und Wolken, ungefähr so wie heute. 0°C bis +1°C. Man könnte nochmal zu einer 20 Punkte Tour starten? Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag wo es hin gehen könnte, bevor ich einen mache.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
Morgen soll das Wetter ja noch mal schön werden. 
Dann ist bei mir Start um 08:30 Uhr Zeppelinstraße Ecke Kastanienallee.
Wer also mit möchte kann ja am Treffpunkt sein.
Strecke: Merseburg-Beuna-Ostufer Südfeldsee-Tagewerben-WSF-WSF/West- Leißling- Finnewanderweg- Franzosental-Schönburg- Schönburger Wald- Hennebrücke- Goseck - Luftschiff- Pilgerweg nach Merseburg zurück.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9424


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
heute hatten Reinhard1 und Udo1 eine kleine aber feine Heimatkundetour beiderseits des Saaletals zw. Weißenfels und Hennebrücke bei Naumburg durchgeführt. Ich startete schon um 08:30 Uhr in Merseburg und erlebte hautnah den Sonnenaufgang über Merseburg und Leuna.
Die Anfahrt gestaltete sich bis Beuna etwas schwierig, da die Nebenstraßen mit Rauhreif bedeckt waren und kalt war es auch noch, zwar keine -10°C wie bei Reinhard in WSF, aber immerhin. Bei leichtem Gegenwind ging es dann an der Ostseite des Südfeldsees und Tageberben nach Weißenfels West zum Treffpunkt mit Reinhard1, der schon wartetet.
Nach dem Austauschen der Rucksackinhalte ging es dann auf dem Saaleradweg nach Leißling. Zwischen WSF-West und Leißling war aber erst einmal auf ca. 100m schieben angesagt, Glatteis pur.
Die Auenlandschaft rechts des Weges sah wunderschön im Rauhreif aus.
Ab Leißling folgten wir teilweise den neuen Weg der MTB Trophy 2010.
Jetzt ging es hoch bei den "Vierberge" bis zum Einstieg in den Finnewanderweg.
Die Treppen hoch konnten wir heute nur schieben.
Den Downhill ins Kötschbachtal runter und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch Richtung Schönburg.
Das einzige was aus dem Nebel im Saaletal herausragte war die Burgruine Schönburg.
Weiter durch den Schönburger Wald südlich Schönburg. Was man auf so einer Tour dort so alles findet, ein Wildschweinfell und einen Tannenbaum noch im Verkaufsnetz. Von der Höhe ging es dann durch ein Tal das in der Nähe des Panisch Hauses im Kroppental endete. Auch dieser Weg war total vereist.
Das Kroppental wurde durchquert bis zur Kroppenmühle.
Hier noch eine kurze Pause zum Brillenwechsel und dann weiter zur Saale.
Hier das Saaletal ca. 400 Meter vor dem Pegelhaus in Grochlitz.
Ab hier, vom Pegelhaus bis zum Bootshaus, nur noch Glatteis. Ein fahren unmöglich, also wieder schieben angesagt. Die Saale überquerten wir über die Hennebrücke und fuhren dann bis Ortseingang Eulau am linken Saaleufer. Vom Ortseingang sofort nach Norden den Hang rauf bis zum ersten Querweg auf der Höhe, den wir dann folgten.
Bis zum Abstieg war der Weg gur fahrbar.
Die Treppenstufen des Abstiegs ins Tal sind wir heute mal nicht gefahren, aber nur weil es so glatt war. Unten angekommen ging es sofort wieder nach Norden hoch zum Höhenweg und dann bis nach Goseck. Hier trennten sich wieder unserer Wege, Reinhard fuhr auf dem linksseitigen Saaleradweg nach Weißenfels zurück und ich machte mich über Markröhlitz zum Luftschiff hoch um dann auf dem Pilgerweg nach Merseburg zurück zu fahren. War wieder mal eine super Tour mit Reinhard1 bei Kaiserwetter und ich konnte ihm ein wenig seine nähere Heimat zeigen, mit Ecken die er noch nicht kannte und ich eigentlich auch noch nicht. So kamen dann noch 20 Punkte auf das Teamkonto. Morgen werde ich mal eine kurze Auszeit nehmen um dann am 31.12. zur Silvestertour um 10:00 Uhr vom Marktplatz Weißenfels aus zu starten. Mal sehen ob diesmal mehr als 90 Teilnehmer dabei sind.
siehe hier: http://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=12&idart=63


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
am 31.12. startet wieder die traditionelle Silvesterradtour in Weißenfels..... oder auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9624
.... Abfahrt ab Merseburg-West Zeppelinstraße Kreuzung Kastanienpromenade
um 08:40 Uhr. Es geht dann über Beuna-Südfeldsee Ostseite und Tagewerben zum Marktplatz Weißenfels
Start ab Merseburg geändert. 09:36 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg Gleis 5, das Wetter soll ja Morgen nicht so prikelnd werden. Bei Glätte bin ich diesmal nicht dabei. Mit über 60,5 wachsen die Knochen langsamer zu sammen als mit 59 und der WP geht noch bis März.
Trotzdem allen Lesern dieses Themas einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
bin gerade von der Weißenfelser Silvestertour zurück. Mir gehts nicht gerade prikelnd, Wasser aus der hinteren Körpereöffnung und noch leichter Husten im Anmarsch.
Wir waren 41 Tourteilnehmer, der Tourguide Walther Viereckel, 69,5 Jahre, hat immer reagiert und die vereisten Abschnitte außen vor gelassen.
Tourbericht folgt heute etwas später.
Das Anradeln am 01.01, wird ins Wasser fallen.
So meine Km-Abrechnung für 2009 ist fertig, es war etwas weniger als im letzten Jahr, aber immerhin noch:*11713 km !!!!.*​Das Jahr 2010 kann kommen.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
gestern am 31.12.2009 fand die schon traditionelle 14. Silvestertour in Weißenfels statt.
Ich musste aber erst einmal zum Startort nach Weißenfels kommen. Die Anfahrt zum Bahnhof Merseburg war schon nicht sehr angenehm, glatte Stellen. Am Fahrkartenschalter dann der erste Schock, das Hopperticket wurde um 8,3% teurer, jetzt also 6,50 .
Die Zufahrt, Fußgängerweg zum Bahnhof WSF, war natürlich nicht abgestumpft. Also schieben bis zur Saalebrücke. Mit Glockenschlag 10:00 Uhr von der Rathausturmuhr war ich dann auf dem Marktplatz angekommen. Fast alle Teilnehmer waren schon versammelt, es waren dann 41 Bikerinnen und Biker gewesen. 
Matthias vom White Rock Tourenteam hat die Kasse übernommen. 5  darin inbegriffen Walthers Suppe, Glühwein, Tee, Pfannkuchen Schmalzschnitten und das alles satt.
Der heutige Tourguide Walther eröffnete mit der Bekanntgabe der Streckenführung, die Tour. 
Aufgrund der widrigen Wetterbedingungen wurde die Strecke etwas abgeändert.
Die lokale Presse machte noch ein Foto vom Start
und dann ging es erst einmal die Leipziger Straße Richtung östlichen Ortsausgang. Ab hier dann auf den rechtsseitigen Saaleradweg bis zum Schirnhügel. Der Weg war gut fahrbar und ab dem Schirnhügel ging es dann auf den neuen asphaltierten Saaleradweg bis Delitz. In Delitz an der dortigen Bushaltestelle ein ganz kleiner technischer Halt. Hinter dem Bahnhof Delitz folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur A38 bis in Höhe Weinberg bei Rippach wo wir die A9 querten. Kurz danach ein zweiter technischer Halt, einer Bikerin musste geholfen werden, Schlauch im Vorderrad defekt. 
Wie es nun mal so ist, versammelten sich gleich 9 Biker um Winne beim Wechsel zu zusehen. Winne härten gewöhnt, stieg nicht mal von seinem Bike ab bei der Reparatur.
Nach kurzer Zeit und den vielen guten Radschlägen von den dort verbliebenen Bikern, die natürlich ebenfalls sehr hilfreich waren und sofort ihre Pumpen anboten, ging es dann weiter bis Rippach. Der Guide führte uns dann auf den Rippachradweg entlang der Rippach nach Poserna um dann von dort auf einen Plattenweg nach Nellschütz zum Biwak abzubiegen. In Poserna verabschiedetet ich mich von den Teilnehmern und fuhr zum Bahnhof nach Weißenfels zurück. Das Wetter wurde dann auch zu sehend schlechter. 
Es war wieder einmal eine gelungene Veranstaltung von White Rock Tourenteam, Dank an die Organisatoren. Die Tour hatte eine ungefähre Streckenlänge von 30 km und führte durch den alten Landkreis Weißenfels. Allen ein gesundes neues Jahr bis zur nächsten Silvestertour 2010, hoffentlich bei diesmal besseren Wetter.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2010)

@BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
heute ist der Tag 3 nach meinen Magenproblem. Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue und den vielen Schnee sehe, würde ich mich am liebsten auf das Bike schwingen und einige Schneerunden drehen. Aber leider gehts es noch nicht, bin schon 4 kg leichter als am 31.12.2009. Hat natürlich auch was das Abnehmen, Bauch fast weg. Ich hoffe das ich so am Ende der nächsten Woche wieder auf den Posten bin, um dann wieder in das WP Geschehen eingreifen zu können. Den Langläufern viel Spaß beim Punkte holen, ist ja wie biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
> .....Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue und den vielen Schnee sehe, würde ich mich am liebsten auf das Bike schwingen und einige Schneerunden drehen. ... Ich hoffe das ich so am Ende der nächsten Woche wieder auf den Posten bin, um dann wieder in das WP Geschehen eingreifen zu können....


@BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
habe heute schon mal 2 Stunden gekegelt, mehr Ratten als Punkte. Ging eigentlich schon wieder recht gut. Werde dann ab Freitag mal versuchen die erste Runde, ohne Spikes, drehen, sofern es kein Schneegestöber gibt.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2010)

@Reinhard1,
war heute zum ersten mal mit dem Bike unterwegs, zu Winne, brauche unbedingt neue Sohlen für das MTB. Unterwegs traf ich Marco, der berichtete mir, dass GTDanni am Wochenende beabsichtigt zur Rudelsburg von Vesta aus wandern will. Habe gerade mal grob nachgemessen, sind so an die 43 km eine Strecke, beachtliche Leistung, wenn er es dann bei den zu erwartenden Wetter in Angriff nimmt.


----------



## GTdanni (8. Januar 2010)

Ich muss kurz richtig stellen das ich von WSF aus zur Burg will. 
Von Vesta sind es ja bis unten in Bad kösen schon 42km, also bis zur Burg rauf und wieder runter zum Bahnhof über 50km. Das tu ich mir nicht an. 

Seit gestern Abend hab ich auch Halsschmerzen und ich bin am überlegen das ganz zu lassen und evtl nächstes WE zu gehen. 
Und dann kann natürlich das Wetter nen Strich machen. 

Warten wir es mal ab, ich werde berichten. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich muss kurz richtig stellen das ich von WSF aus zur Burg will.
> Von Vesta sind es ja bis unten in Bad kösen schon 42km, also bis zur Burg rauf und wieder runter zum Bahnhof über 50km. Das tu ich mir nicht an.
> Seit gestern Abend hab ich auch Halsschmerzen und ich bin am überlegen das ganz zu lassen und evtl nächstes WE zu gehen.
> Und dann kann natürlich das Wetter nen Strich machen.
> ...


GTdanni,
ich bin begeistert von Deinem Vorhaben, ist ja wie Leistungsmarsch, nur ohne Gepäck. Am Wochenende soll es ja nicht gerade wanderfreundliches Wetter geben. Aber werde nicht leichtsinnig, mit Halsschmerzen ist nicht zu spaßen, kann schnell was ernstes werden. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
heute die erste Tour im neuen Jahr. Bin erst so gegen 10:30 Uhr gestartet, war Ar***kalt. Von Merseburg West ging es dann auf dem Radweg am östlichen Zaun vom Airpark Richtung *Alte Heerstraße. Die Trasse hinter dem Airpark war die reinste Rüttelstrecke, gut das Ich ein Fully habe, sonst hätte ich heute nach der Tour schon die ersten Rückenbeschwerden in diesem Jahr gehabt.
Mein Weg wurde von diversen gesetzten Duftnoten der einschlägigen Hunderassen flankiert. Ab Heerstraße dann weiter in Richtung Klobikauer Halde. Wenn man diese Trasse fahren will, sollte man dies nur mit dem MTB tun. Es gibt bis kurz vor der Brücke über die A38 nur zwei ca. 40 cm breite Streifen, die von einigen Geländewagen angelegt wurden. Ab der ehemaligen Spülschlammtrasse über die Brücke der A38 gab es dann eine festgefahrene Schneedecke auf der gesamten Wegbreite, weil dieser Abschnitt als Abkürzung durch einige PKW-Fahrer genutzt wird.  Ar verdammt glatt auf diesem kurzen Abschnitt bis ca. 200 m hinter der Brücke über die A38. Danach war dann die Trasse von den Traktoren glatt gefahren. Ab Abzweig nach Oberkriegstedt begann dann wieder der Betonplattenabschnitt der Alten Heerstraße. Trotz Glätte ließ es sich noch ganz entspannt fahren. Der Wind kann aus Nordost, also leichter Rückenwind, sodass die Kälte bis jetzt noch nicht zu spüren war. Kurz vor der Klobikauer Halde ging es dann auf den neuen Verbindungsweg Alte Heerstraße- Geiseltalsee
bis zum See. Fuchs und Reh querten meinen Weg. Das dortige Rapsfeld wurde vom Rehwild schon ordentlich als Futterplatz genutzt.
Am See, oberer Rundweg, angekommen hatte ich einen nebligen Blick über den See, die Sonne versuchte zwar durchzukommen, schaffte es aber nicht.
Ich wandte mich gen Osten auf den Rundweg also Richtung Frankleben. Wer eine Geiseltalseeumrundung bei diesem Wetter plant, sollte sein Trekkingbike in der Garage oder Keller lassen. Es gibt eine PKW-Fahrspur und das war es auch schon.
Also Gleichgewicht halten war heute a und o auf diesem Abschnitt. Die Skilangläufer haben hier hervorragende Bedingungen um den Geiseltalsee auf Brettern zu umrunden. Nach den Spuren zu urteilen war schon jemand unterwegs gewesen. Jetzt wurde es aber Ar***kalt. Der eisige Nordost blies mir ins Gesicht und die Handschuhe kühlten langsam und unaufhaltsam aus. An meiner Nase hing schon fast ein Eiszapfen. Gut das ich ab der Halde Blösien den Wind wieder im Rücken hatte, so konnte sich mein Gesicht im Windschatten wieder etwas erwärmen. Ab Frankleben dann zurück über Beuna und Geusa und an der alten Spülschlammtrasse hoch zur AltenHeerstraße. Schnell retour über Heerstraße und Radweg zum Airpark unter die warme Dusche. Trotz eisiger Kälte und nebligen Wetter war die diesjährige Auftakttour eine tolle Runde gewesen. Mal sehen, wie das morgige Wetter wird, nach dem Wetterbericht soll es ja nicht so gut aussehen. Ich denke schon mit Grausen an den Tag, an dem am Tag die Temperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt und liegen und nachts Frost kommt, dann werden aus den Wegen mit festgefahrener Schneedecke die reinsten Eisstrecken und somit ein Befahren für einige Zeit unmöglich.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2010)

*Hallo,*
*hier schon mal eine Vorabinfo.*
*Die 12. MTB-Trophy findet am 10./11. 04. 2010 in Leißling statt.*
Im Rahmen der 12. Mountainbike-Trophy am 10. und 11. April 2010 wird das White Rock-Radsportteam neben dem 1. Lauf der U23- und U19- Bundesliga mit internationaler C2-Kategorie auch die komplette Nachwuchssichtung des Bund Deutscher Radfahrer der U15 und U17-Klasse zu Gast haben. Dafür hat das White Rock-Radsportteam extra den Veranstaltungsort von Goseck auf die andere Saaleseite nach Leißling verlegt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Luftlinie ca. 5 km), da hier die Bedingungen noch optimaler sind. Selbstverständlich wird das White Rock-Radsportteam auch am neuen Veranstaltungsort wieder eine  Top-Cross-Countryrunde präsentieren, natürlich auch für die Klassen Damen, Elite, Masters und alle Hobbyklassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2010)

@Reinhard1,
habe heute neue Reifen montieren lassen. Man merkt schon das jetzt wieder Profil vorhanden ist beim Fahren auf unberäumten Geh.- und Radwegen. Spikes sind im Augenblick nicht lieferbar. Ich hoffe, das unserer Händler des Vertrauens nächste Woche welche bekommt. Immerhin heute noch 5 Punkte zusammen gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2010)

@Reinhard1,
werde Morgen ab 09:30 Uhr zu einer Tour Richtung Klobikauer Halde-Geiseltalsee starten. Wer mit möchte, sollte um 09:33 Uhr am Airpark Parkplatz sein. Werde Dir dann morgen Abend berichten wie die Tour gewesen ist. Habe die Tour mal ins LMB gestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9585


----------



## Udo1 (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
heute war die erste große Tour nach dem tollen Schneegestöber vom Wochenende. Da ja keiner mit wollte, bin ich auf den Radweg, der am östlichen Airparkzaun entlangführt, gefahren. Nach den ersten 50 m verengte sich die Trasse auf Langlaufskibreite. Gleichgewicht halten war hier gefragt, was natürlich nicht immer geklappt hat,
wie man hier unschwer erkennen kann.
Kurz vor der Alten Heerstraße auch noch Schneewehen.
Ab hier dann bis zur Heerstraße nur noch schieben.
Die Heerstraße erreicht und nichts wie ab in Richtung Klobikauer Halde. Die Trasse verengte sich nach 100 m auf Loipenbreite, kein Durchkommen mehr. Bike wenden und zurück, dann weiter Richtung Ortsausgang Merseburg Höhe Chemiepark. Ab hier in Richtung Geusa auf den Radweg, der natürlich stellenweise von den Räumfahrzeugen wieder mit Schnee aufgefüllt wurde, eigentlich auch nicht prikelnd zu fahren.
Also Richtung Atzendorf abgebogen und auf der Nebenstraße Zscherben-Atzendorf bis nach Geusa zur Grundschule. Hinter der Grundschule dann auf der Nebenstraße bis nach Reipisch,eigentlich. Hier wollte ich eigentlich die A38 überqueren, auch hier ging nach 150 m nichts mehr. Auch wieder zurück und Oberbeuna auf die geräumte Straße und den Radweg, der aber nur bis zur Brücke über die A38 geräumt war. Ab Brücke türmte sich der Schnee von der Straße, der durch die Räumfahrzeuge aufgeschüttet wurde. Also ab der Brücke weiter auf der Straße bis nach Frankleben. In Frankleben zum Geiseltalsee. Auf Höhe alter Bahnhof schippte man gerade einen PKW frei. Die Anfahrt zum See habe ich mir dann gespart, nach dem ich den Weg gesehen hatte.
Ab hier dann zurück zur Hauptstraße nach Frankleben und auf der Straße nach Blösien. Unter den leichten Schneematsch, die blanke Eisbahn.
Mit ca. 9 km/h ging es dann bis Geusa zurück und von dort über Atzendorf nach Zscherben.
Hier die Zufahrt von Zscherben nach Merseburg Süd. Über den Südpark zum Mechaniker meines Vertrauens, eine Tasse schönen heißen Kaffee trinken und dann nach Hause. Für die Strecke, für die ich bei normalen Wetter 60 Minuten brauche, war ich heute 3 Stunden unterwegs. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, ich hoffe ja immer noch dass ich meine Schwalbe Eisspiker noch in den nächsten Tagen bekomme. Wenn es erst einmal anfängt zu tauen ist ohne Spkes nichts mehr drin.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
heute war erst etwas spät der Start zur Tour. Gegen 13:30 Uhr ging es los und diesmal durch Merseburg West zum Beginn der Alten Heerstraße an der Sülze. Ich wollte heute noch einmal einen Versuch starten die Alte Heerstraße zu befahren. Am Anfang war es ziemlich ordentlich, aber die reinste Rüttelpiste. Von gestern bis heute sind noch etliche Fußgänger mit ihren Hunden lang und haben die Trasse schön fest getreten. Leider kehrten die meisten am Ende der ehemaligen russischen  Liegenschaft in Höhe Zentralfriedhof Merseburg um. Ab dann war dann die Trasse nur noch so breit wie eine Langlaufloipe, also nicht mehr fahrbar. Also wieder retour und zum Chemiepark Merseburg. Ab hier dann auf der  Geusaer Straße bis nach Geusa. Der Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur alten Spülschlammtrasse ist wie eine Autobahn, alles glatt gefahren. Diesen Abschnitt und dann die Alte Heerstraße weiter werde ich Morgen mal abfahren. Ich bin dann aber den Wirtschaftsweg über die A38 nach Blösien weiter. Hier schauten mich zwei 4 Beiner an, die sich wohl dachten, was das wohl für ein beklopter ist bei dieser Glätte mit zwei Rädern zu fahren.
Weiter ging es durch den Ort in Richtung Neumark Nord.
Die Straße nach Neumark Nord.
Mit einem Blick in Richtung Geiseltalsee über die Halde Blösien bei untergehender Sonne drehte ich dann wieder um.
Zurück ging es wieder auf ziemlich glatter Fahrbahn bis nach Geusa und dann auf einer Nebenstraße über Atzendorf und Zscherben am Südpark vorbei nach Merseburg zum Mechaniker meines Vertrauens  Winne einen schönen heißen Kaffee trinken. Er konnte mir eine frohe Nachricht mitteilen, meine Schwalbe Ice spiker sind auf dem Weg. Na dann kann ja nächste Woche ruhig jede Straße vereist sein. Werde dann nächste Woche gleich mal den nächsten See zum Testen aufsuchen. Natürlich dann mit einem Fahrbericht wie es sich so mit  304 Spikes pro Reifen fährt. War trotzdem wieder eine tolle Tour mit starken Gleichgewicht halten und eisigen Untergrund. Für das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER dann doch noch 10 Punkte eingefahren.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
heute die angekündigte Tour entlang der Alten Heerstraße. Start wieder in Merseburg West und dann über die Geusaer Straße nach Zscherben und von dort wieder über Atzendorf nach Geusa auf Nebenstraßen. Die Straße Zscherben-Atzendorf  war  ***glatt gefahren. Hatte Mühe nicht wegzurutschen. Von Geusa dann hoch zur Alten Heerstraße. 
Heerstraße erreicht und die geschobenen Piste über die A38 gen Westen. Über der Alten Heerstraße kreisten hunderte Gänse, die wohl auf den dortigen Feldern nach Futter gesucht hatten. Die Strecke war nach der Brücke über die A38 war stellenweise ganz schön gefroren. Bis zum Abzweig Mägdewürger konnte man eigentlich trotz eisigen Untergrunds gut fahren. Ab Abzweig Mägdewürger bis zum Ost hang de Klobikauer Halde verengte sich die Spur dann auf Traktorreifenbreite. Bis zum Abzweig Niederklobikau ging es dann eigentlich gerade mal so. 
Der Abzweig Niederklobikau ist der Zubringer um Parkplatz Klobikauer Halde. Ab hier gab es dann nur noch eine Spur von einem geländegängigen PKW, nicht mehr fahrbar. Bin dann auf den Zubringer zur Klobikauer Halde retour nach Niederklobikau. 
Dann weiter auf der Straße bis nach Burgstaden, hier dann die Schwarzeiche überquert und auf dem dortigen Wirtschaftsweg wieder hoch zur Alten Heerstraße. Auf der Heerstraße dann wieder retour und über Zscherben und Merseburg Süd/ Südpark einen Kaffee trinken zu Winne. Stellenweise, vor allem auf dem Radweg vom Südpark bis zur Geusaer Straße an de B91, war der aufgewühlte Schnee gute 10 cm hoch. Es fuhr sich wie durch schönen weichen Zuckersand. Geräumt war hier immer noch nicht. Hier brachte nur Geschwindigkeit Sicherheit. Immerhin 12 WP-Punkte eingefahren. Reinhard1 hat jetzt am Wochenende die Gelegenheit mich in der Einzelwertung zu überholen. Kann erst wieder ab Montag in das WP Geschehen eingreifen.  Enkelwochenende, macht natürlich sehr viel Spaß, mal sehen wie der Schneemann aussieht, der Morgen gebaut wird.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2010)

@Reinhard1,
eigentlich wollte ich ja heute zur Henne meines Vertrauens fahren, frische Eier holen. Das Wetter hat mir aber einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, nur Regen nicht so angenehm für die Tour. Da aber der Wetterbericht für Morgen trockenes Wetter vorausgesagt hat, werde ich dann Morgen um 09:30 Uhr starten.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Reinhard1,
> eigentlich wollte ich ja heute zur Henne meines Vertrauens fahren, frische Eier holen. Das Wetter hat mir aber einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, nur Regen nicht so angenehm für die Tour. Da aber der Wetterbericht für Morgen trockenes Wetter vorausgesagt hat, werde ich dann Morgen um 09:30 Uhr starten.


War heute zur Henne meines Vertrauens unterwegs. Die Tour hatte ich mir nach den letzten Tagen mit Plus Temperaturen eigentlich entspannter vorgestellt. Auf Nebenstraßen und Radwegen wollte ich von Annemariental nach Knapendorf, weil beide Orte ein Radweg verbindet.
Wie man sieht war der Weg nicht so prikelnd. Mit meinen breiten Schlappen konnte ich auch nur Teilstrecken zurücklegen, sonst schieben. Also in Knapendorf wieder auf die Hauptstraße und Ortseingang Bündorf dann durch den Ort Richtung Milzau. Von Milzau dann nach Bad Lauchstädt. In Höhe Schotterey dann auf der L173 nach Norden Richtung Teutschental. Kurz vor dem Abzweig nach Holleben dann auf den Wirtschaftsweg, nach Westen auf Steuden zu, weiter gefahren.
Wie man hier schon sieht gab es auf dem Wirtschaftsweg nur zwei Fahrspuren, die aber relativ trocken waren. Bis auf einige Wasserdurchfahrten, wo das Wasser durch den Schnee nicht ablaufen konnte. Ab Steuden dann über die L177 nach Schafstädt. Hier wollte ich eigentlich den Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur Burgenlandbahn nach Großgräfendorf weiterfahren, war auch noch nicht möglich. Also weiter durch Schafstädt auf der L177 nach Langeneichstädt. Hier musste ich den Sturzbächen ausweichen die sich Talwärts die Straße runter einen Weg suchten, teilweise war schon die ganze Fahrbahn überflutet.
Wenn es die kommende Nacht gefrieren soll, was ja der Wetterbericht angekündigt hat, dann sollten sich die Autofahrer hier sehr vorsichtig bewegen. Über Wünsch und Milzau ging es dann wieder nach Merseburg zurück. Die ganze Zeit war es mal stärker, mal weniger stark neblig. Die Beleuchtung vorn und hinten war die ganze Zeit an, aber endlich wieder ein paar Punkte im WP eingefahren. Trotzdem, die Tour hat Spaß gemacht, der Asphaltanteil war aber heute ziemlich hoch.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
heute wollte ich den Runstedter und den Südfeldsee umrunden. Die Betonung liegt wieder einmal auf wollte.
Bis zum Runstedter See benötigte ich heute gute 45 Minuten, was sonst eigentlich in 30 Minuten erledigt ist.
Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, sieht es hier auf dem Radweg am Runstedter See nicht gerade verlockend aus. Hier sieht es noch harmlos aus, es sollte schlimmer kommen. Ich folgte dann den Radweg, auf dem schon etliche Tage kein Reifen eines Bikes mehr langgefahren ist, Richtung Westen zum Südfeldsee. Der Schnee war verharscht, die Spuren der Wanderer waren vereist, es machte wirklich keinen Spaß diesen Abschnitt zu fahren. An der Brücke Großkayna angekommen nahm ich dann den Weg zum Sportplatz, um am Hafen auf dem Radweg einzusteigen.
Wie man hier erkennen kann, noch schlimmer als am Runstedter See, alles vereist durch die Kfz die zum Hafen gefahren sind.
So hätte es ausgesehen, wenn ich weiter gefahren wäre. Die reinste Eisbahn, ohne Spikes ist auf dem Radweg am Südfeldsee kein weiterkommen möglich. Also retour und auf dem Radweg am Südufer des Runstedter Sees bis nach Großkayna. Durch den Ort bis zum Abzweig Reiterhof, oder auch Parkplatz Ostufer. Ab hier dann zum Parkplatz vorgetastet.
Auch hier kein anderer Fahrbahnzustand.
Kleiner Blick über den Südfeldsee in unseren Nachbarlandkreis, den Burgenlandkreis, denn die Landkreisgrenze verläuft inmitten des Sees.
Noch ein kurzer Blick über den nicht offiziellen Badestrand Richtung Surfschule und dann wieder retour über Beuna und Geusa nach Merseburg zurück. Ich hoffe nur das meine Spikesreifen in den nächsten Tagen kommen, um dann die leider heute nicht durchgeführte Umrundung beider Seen durchführen zu können. Trotzdem 10 Punkte für das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER eingefahren.


----------



## GTdanni (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo Udo. 

Das Sturzbild ist Klasse, ich hoffe dich hat keiner beobachtet. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Udo.
> 
> Das Sturzbild ist Klasse, ich hoffe dich hat keiner beobachtet.
> 
> Cu Danni


Nee Danni, war ganz allein. Musste ja erst die Knipse positionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
heute hat es mich Richtung Burgliebenau und Radweg Weiße Elster verschlagen.
Aber am Tourstart bin ich noch bei meinen Zweiradmechaniker vorbei und habe eine äußerst unerfreuliche Mitteilung bekommen. Meine Ice Spiker kann ich mir abschminken, die Lieferanten sind nicht in der Lage diese zu beschaffen. Nun will er bei Conti anfragen, die haben ebenfalls Spikes im Angebot, aber mit 64 Spikes pro Reifen weniger als Schwalbe. Hoffe das es klappt. Danach ging es über die Neumarktbrücke über die Saale und dann weiter nach Meuschau am Schleusenkanal entlang. Ab Meuschau dann nach Osten L183, aber Achtung die letzten 500 Meter bis zur L183 sind stark vereist. Auf der L183 dann weiter nach Burgliebenau zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster.
Blick in Richtung Leipzig/ A9.
Kirche von Lochau, im Vordergrund der Elsterdamm mit Elsterradweg.
Nachdem ich die Brücke passiert hatte bin ich dann auf den Elsterradweg abgebogen.
Ich war aller Wahrscheinlichkeit seit langem wieder einmal der erste, der diesen Radweg befahren hat. Der Radweg war zwar geschoben, aber die Fahrbahn war total vereist. Da es aber heute ein wenig gegrieselt hatte, konnte man gerade noch ohne wegzurutschen fahren. Nach einigen Kilometern bin ich dann auf die Straße ausgewichen und wieder retour nach Merseburg zurück. Insgesamt wieder 10 Punkte für das Team eingefahren.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2010)

@Reinhard1,
konnte heute leider nur alternativ Sport treiben. Werde dafür Morgen aber gegen 09:00 Uhr zu einer Tour Richtung Freyburg starten. Also wer mit möchte, Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg West Ecke Zeppelinsztaße-Kastanienpromenade.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Reinhard1,
> .....Werde dafür Morgen aber gegen 09:00 Uhr zu einer Tour Richtung Freyburg starten. Also wer mit möchte, Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg West Ecke Zeppelinsztaße-Kastanienpromenade.


habe es mir, nach dem Blick auf das Termometer-Temperatur im zweistelligen minus Bereich- überlegt und werde erst am Nachmittag eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2010)

Nach dem es ja heute am Morgen ***kalt war, bin ich dann kurz nach 12:00 Uhr zur Tour aufgebrochen. Als das Bike dann auf der Straße stand habe ich spontan die Richtung Innenstadt Merseburg eingeschlagen. Über die Neumarktbrücke und den Saalekanal ging es dann nach Meuschau zur B181. Kurz hinter dem Abzweig nach Burgliebenau geht es rechts nach Kreypau. Ich fuhr dann die Straße über Kreypau folgend nach Wölkau und Bad Dürenberg. In Bad Dürenberg zum Saalewehr, mal schauen wie der Saaleradweg beschaffen ist.
Es fließt ordentlich Wasser die Saale hinab.
Der vereiste Baumstamm schafft es noch nicht über die Kante zu rutschen.
Der Radweg ist mit normalen Reifen nicht fahrbar, also noch ein kurzer Blick zum Borlachturm und Museum
und dann hoch zum größten Gradierwerk Europas.
In der Mitte, gut zu erkennen, die Wasserkunst. Dann die Straße weiter bis nach Vesta, auch hier musste ich wieder einen anderen Weg wählen, weil auch hier der Radweg noch ***glatt ist, wie nachfolgend unschwer
zu sehen ist. Auf der Straße ging es dann über Oebles-Schlechtewitz, auf einer sehr nostalgischen Pflasterstraße aus dem 19. Jahrhundert, bis nach Kleinkorbetha. Hier überquerte ich dann wieder die Saale und fuhr immer Richtung Westen durch Großkorbetha bis Ortsausgang, in Höhe Bahnhof. Ich folgte dann der Straße bis Bäumchen. An der Kreuzung gerade rüber an "Burger King" vorbei auf dem Wirtschaftsweg, der zum Reiterhof und Südfeldsee führt. Anfangs war ja noch alles sehr gut fahrbar, aber ab Pölzenhügel waren nur noch Glatteisspuren vorhanden. Auf den letzten 490 Meter musste ich heute zum ersten mal vom Rad runter. Nun ja den Radweg an der Ostseite des Südfeldsees, südlich des Reiterhofs, erreicht und nichts wie hoch auf den Weg. Das erste was ich sah noch keine Radspur, aber dafür gleich ein paar kurze Schneewehen, teilweise bis zu einem 3/4 Meter hoch. Da zwischen konnte man so einigermaßen, im verharschten Schnee, fahren. Machte auch richtig Spaß die kleineren Schneewehen zu überwinden.
Das hier sind die etwas schöneren Abschnitte. Ich konnte auch auf 4-5 Abschnitten die so eine Länge von 3 Metern hatten das Bike mal rollen lassen ohne zu treten, welch eine Wohltat. Mit Mühe dann die Straße nach Großkayna erreicht. Es ging dann durch den Ort bis zum Rundweg Runstedter See.
Auch hier die Oberfläche stark verharscht, dafür kein Eis, es war ein gutes voran kommen. Über Frankleben und Blösien ging es dann wieder zurück an die warme Heizung. Wenn man so die Wettervorhersage und hier konkret die Temperaturentwicklung, zur Zeit bis zum 08.02., verfolgt dann werden die Wege wahrscheinlich nicht vor dem Monat März eisfrei sein. Am 28./29.01. Tagestemperatur 0°C und am 04.02. sogar +1°C, ansonsten immer schöne Minusgrade und Nachts teilweise bis -17°C.
Trotzdem fahren ist immer möglich, man muss sich nur die richtigen Strecken raus suchen. Die Tour heute war Klasse teilweise mit Rückenwind, leider keine Sonne auch nicht beim Durchfahren des Burgenlandkreises und noch 14 Punkte im WP eingefahren. Mal sehen wie die kommende Woche so wird.


----------



## GTdanni (24. Januar 2010)

Udo ich hab dich durch Vesta fahren sehen, war gerade mit Frau und Hund unterwegs und hab ich sehr langsam fahrend von meinem Haus in Richtung Straße fahren sehen. 

Schade mit den Spikes aber der Schnee ist doch bald weg. 

Ich hab übrigens noch einen Satz Eigenbauspikereifen. Da sind ca 360 Dachpappnägel pro Reifen drin. 
Damit fährt man auf Eis wie auf heißem Asphalt, ehrlich damit sind auf Eis (gefrohrener See) größere Schräglagen drin als mit normalen Reifen auf der Straße. 

Wie sich die Reifen auf Schotter oder sogar Straße sonst so schlagen kann ich nicht sagen.  

Hast du mal über Eigenbau nachgedacht? 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Udo ich hab dich durch Vesta fahren sehen, war gerade mit Frau und Hund unterwegs und hab ich sehr langsam fahrend von meinem Haus in Richtung Straße fahren sehen.
> Schade mit den Spikes aber der Schnee ist doch bald weg.
> Ich hab übrigens noch einen Satz Eigenbauspikereifen. Da sind ca 360 Dachpappnägel pro Reifen drin.
> Damit fährt man auf Eis wie auf heißem Asphalt, ehrlich damit sind auf Eis (gefrohrener See) größere Schräglagen drin als mit normalen Reifen auf der Straße.
> ...


Nee habe ich noch nicht. Werde heute Winne anrufen, ob er die von Conti bekommt, wenn nicht bestelle ich sie mir bei bike24, dann sollen sie in 1-2 Tagen da sein. Und übrigens vor Ende Februar wird wohl das Eis auf den Wegen noch nicht weg sein.


----------



## Danilo (25. Januar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nee habe ich noch nicht. Werde heute Winne anrufen, ob er die von Conti bekommt, wenn nicht bestelle ich sie mir bei bike24, dann sollen sie in 1-2 Tagen da sein. Und übrigens vor Ende Februar wird wohl das Eis auf den Wegen noch nicht weg sein.



hallo Udo
In Günthersdorf bei Zweirad Stadler hängen Spike-Reifen ob Schwalbe oder Conti kann ich nicht sagen, habe sie nur hängen gesehen.
ist doch für dich keine entfernung mal schnell hinfahren und nachschauen.


mfg Danilo auch ein Freund des Geiselthalsees, hatt mir aber früher mehr Spaß gemacht, als die Halden auf der Miltzauer Seite noch nicht durch Asphaltstraße erschlossen wahr. Im übrigen 58 minuten mit MTB drumherum.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2010)

Danilo schrieb:


> hallo Udo
> In Günthersdorf bei Zweirad Stadler hängen Spike-Reifen ob Schwalbe oder Conti kann ich nicht sagen, habe sie nur hängen gesehen.
> ist doch für dich keine entfernung mal schnell hinfahren und nachschauen.
> mfg Danilo auch ein Freund des Geiselthalsees, hatt mir aber früher mehr Spaß gemacht, als die Halden auf der Miltzauer Seite noch nicht durch Asphaltstraße erschlossen wahr. Im übrigen 58 minuten mit MTB drumherum.


Danke Danilo für den Tipp, aber Morgen sind sie in Merseburg beim Mechaniker, dann kann ich gleich noch meinen Ölwechsel im Hinterrad durchführen und habe somit wieder 5000 km Ruhe. Am Mittwoch geht dann die Post ab auf den zugeeisten Wegen in der Luppeaue oder auch im Geiseltal.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo, war heute das letzte mal ohne Spikes unterwegs. Morgen sind die Dinger in Merseburg, dann noch schnell den Ölwechsel an der Rohloff durchgeführt und die neue Saison kann losgehen. Hatte heute nicht viel Zeit, da erst spät gestartet. Ich habe dann mal schnell einen Rundkurs von Merseburg über Meuschau, Burgliebenau, Lochau, Döllnitz, Ammendorf, Schkopau und zurück durchgeführt. Bis Ammendorf war alles eigentlich im grünen Bereich, aber ab der Baustelle der DB über die B91 fing es an ungemütlich zu werden.
Hier die Weiße Elster von der Brücke an der B91 bei Ammendorf aus gesehen.
Ab der Baustelle der DB sieht dann der offizielle Radweg so aus.
Das blanke Eis, bin dann auf der Straße nach Kollenbey abgebogen und bis zur Saalebrücke der DB weiter gefahren und dannüber die Brücke und Schkopau zurück nach Merseburg. Wer also gedenkt Halle in den nächsten Tagen mit dem Bike einen Besuch abzustatten, sollte einen anderen Weg nehmen und nicht den an der B91. Waren genau, mit einer kurzen Ehrenrunde vor meinem Hauseingang, 120 Minuten und somit 8 WP-Punkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
am heutigen späten Nachmittag habe ich endlich die langersehnten Spikes bekommen. Da ich auch noch Ölwechsel an meiner Rohloff durchführen musste, konnte mein Mechaniker meines Vertrauens, Andre, gleich noch die neuen Reifen aufziehen.
Also es sind die Continental Spike Claw 2.10 mit 240 Spikes.
Luftdruck von 3,5 bar bis 4,5 bar.
Nachfolgend einige Bilder von den Neuen.













 
Auf dem Weg nach Hause, habe ich schnell mal die Eisbahnen auf den Gehwegen gesucht, um einen kurzen Test durchzuführen. Über den Gotthardsteich in Merseburg wollte ich doch noch nicht fahren.
Also der erste Eindruck, die 240 Spikes beißen sich ordentlich in die Eisoberfläche rein. Durch die groben Stollen ist die Selbstreinigung bei Schnee und Matsch hervorragend. Morgen Vormittag werde ich die Reifen noch eingehender auf dem Flugfeld in Merseburg testen, die ganze Piste ist total vereist, mal sehen wie er sich so bei höherer Geschwindigkeit, in den Kurven und beim Bremsen verhält. Testbericht folgt dann morgen Abend.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
heute die erste größere Tour mit meinen neuen Continental Spike Claw 2.10. Um es schon vorweg zu nehmen, die Reifen haben meine Erwartung voll erfüllt. Ich wollte heute zur Klobikauer Halde. Es ging also auf dem Radweg hinter dem Airpark zur Alten Heerstraße. Der Weg war die reinste Buckelpiste. Die Reifen griffen ordentlich und die Eisspuren der Pkw, die da mal langgefahren waren konnte ich sehr gut überwinden. Die Spikes krallten sich förmlich in die Eisoberfläche. Natürlich kann man von den Reifen keine Wunder verlangen. Wenn man in einer Eisspur drin ist kann man nicht so ohne weiteres z.B. im spitzen Winkel die Flanke der Eisrinne hochfahren, das muss klar sein. Aber auf gerader breiter Eisfläche fährt man wie auf Asphalt, kurze ruppige starke Lenkbewegungen sollte man aber vermeiden, das heißt schön vorausschauend fahren.
Hier die Alte Heerstraße kurz hinter der ehemaligen Kaserne. Ein Durchkommen ist möglich, man sollte aber einigermaßen Profil auf den Schlappen haben.
Ab der Brücke über die A38 ging es dann zügig weiter, teilweise war der Schnee und das Eis schon weggetaut.
Trotzdem macht es immer wieder Spaß neue Spuren in den Schnee zu ziehen.
Ab dem Fuß der Klobikauer Halde hoch zu war es nur noch eine Eisbahn,
wie hier unschwer zu erkennen ist. Auf halber Höhe geht dann ein Weg ab Richtung Rundweg Geiseltalsee, den bin ich dann gefolgt.
Noch hoher verharschter Schnee, aber noch gut fahrbar und was der Höhepunkt war, es gab noch keine Reifenspur.
Ich bin dann an der Ostseite der Klobikauer Halde auf den Rundweg gestoßen und bin dann den Weg Richtung Frankleben weiter. Teilweise gab es ordentliche Schneeverwehungen, die man mit etwas Schwung überwinden konnte. Teilweise war aber nicht mehr an ein pedalieren zu denken, da die Spurrinnen zu tief und zu lang waren.
Wie hier zu sehen ist. Nach gut 165 Minuten war ich dann wieder zu Hause angelangt. War wieder eine tolle Tour und 11 Punkte im WP.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2010)

@Reinhard1,
nach dem ich gestern den Radlerstammtisch bei Walther verlassen hatte, musste ich feststellen, dass es auf dem Rad sicherer ist, als zu Fuß zu gehen. Teilweise Blitzeis, da haben sich meine Spikes bestens bewährt.
Auch heute morgen bei mir vor der Haustür alles vereist, aber mit dem Rad bestens, werde sogleich durch die Elster-Luppeaue düsen zur Domholzschänke auf eine Gose.


----------



## Kasebi (30. Januar 2010)

Moin Udo
Deine Reifen sehen gar nicht schlecht aus. Deine Erfahrungen kann und konnte ich voll auf Bestätigen. Wenn ich mir das Stollenprofil deiner Conti's anschaue könnte ich mir vorstellen das die mit Neu- bzw Pulverschnee sogar besser zurande kommen als die Schwalbe. Aber das werden wir ja wohl erst im nächsten Winter erfahren. Wir könnten ja nächstes Wochenende mal wieder zusammen eine "Tour" fahren. Was meinst du?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Udo
> Deine Reifen sehen gar nicht schlecht aus. Deine Erfahrungen kann und konnte ich voll auf Bestätigen. Wenn ich mir das Stollenprofil deiner Conti's anschaue könnte ich mir vorstellen das die mit Neu- bzw Pulverschnee sogar besser zurande kommen als die Schwalbe. Aber das werden wir ja wohl erst im nächsten Winter erfahren. Wir könnten ja nächstes Wochenende mal wieder zusammen eine "Tour" fahren. Was meinst du?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Stimmt Axel,
werde meinen prall gefüllten Terminkalender prüfen.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Leser,
bin gerade von meiner Elster-Luppeauentour zurück. War etwas anstrengend die heutige Tour. Fast 60 km nur Rüttelstrecke. Also nichts für die sogenannten Sonntagsfahrer oder auch Eisdielenbiker genannt.
Am Krankenhaus in Merseburg bin ich auf den Saaleradweg, seit Tagen ist hier niemand mehr mit dem Bike langgefahren.
In Schkopau ging es dann über die Saale bis zum Ortseingang Kollenbey. Ab hier dann auf dem Damm der Steinlache bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Lochau. Auch hier seit Tagen kein Bike langgefahren. Der Schnee war verharscht und teilweise gerade noch so fahrbar. Ab Lochau dann auf dem Elsterradweg weiter Richtung Leipzig /A9.
Am Anfang war der Weg noch geschoben, der Untergrund war zwar vereist aber man konnte so mit 20 km/h fahren. Ab Höhe Raßnitz sah das dann schon wieder ganz anders aus. Nicht mehr geschoben, festgetretener Schnee, Fußspuren vereist.
Die Geschwindigkeit verringerte sich rasant. Aber was das schlimmste ist sind die aber hunderte von Hundehaufen die jetzt zum Vorschein kommen. Die sind immer ordentlich auf der Ideallinie gesetzt worden, wobei man dem Hund keinen Vorwurf machen kann, wenn muss dann muss. Aber Herrchen und Frauchen könnten ein wenig auf den Platz des Haufens einwirken. Mit eine Verspätung vom 30 Minuten dann die Brücke der A9 erreicht. Ab jetzt ging es durch den noch schön verschneiten Auenwald südlich Schkeuditz
weiter auf die Neue Luppe zu bis zur B186. Hier wurde die Luppe überquert und dann auf dem Luppedamm weiter gefahren bis zur Domholzschänke. Dieser Abschnitt war der schlimmste der gesamten Tour.
In der Domholzschänke ein kurzer Zwischenstopp, um den Flüssigkeitspegel wieder aufzufüllen und dann über Klein-Liebenau, Horburg-Maßlau, Dölkau, bis Zweimen weiter. Ab hier dann wieder rauf auf den Gosewanderweg, der auch nicht so prikelnd aussah, bis zum Ostufer des Raßnitzer Sees.
So sieht es am Ostufer auf dem Radweg aus. Man hat zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. schnelles Vorankommen immer in der Spur, dafür aber öfter mit dem Gleichgewicht im Konflikt, oder
2. langsames Vorankommen in der Mitte fahren und dafür die Zunge raushängen lassen. Ich entschloss mich für Variante 1., hat eigentlich ganz gut, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, geklappt.
Hier ein Blick über den zugefrorenen Raßnitzer See in Richtung Schkopau EON-Kraftwerk. Am Abzweig Wallendorfer See- Löpitz bis ich dann auf Löpitz zu gefahren.
In Löpitz zum Schloss, das in den letzten Monaten aufwendig saniert wurde.
Hinter dem Schloss an den Stallungen besuchte ich noch schnell Horst und seine Freunde.
Natürlich kam sein Freund auch noch dazu, um zu sehen was für ein beklopter hier am Zaun steht.
Nach dem Fototermin ging es auf dem alten Damm
weiter nach Lössen und Meuschau bis nach Merseburg.
Noch ein kurzer Blick von der Schleuse auf das Merseburger Schloss und dann nichts wie unter die Dusche. War eine tolle Tour, bei super Wetter, war aber leider kein Mitfahrer dabei. Nun ja immerhin 18 Punkte hat es gegeben.
Mal sehen ob Morgen jemand Richtung Geiseltalsee mitkommt, 09:00 Uhr Start Ecke Zeppelinstraße/Kastanienallee, es geht zum Geiseltalsee über die Alte Heerstraße und Klobikauer Halde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo und einen schönen Sonntag,
meine heutige Tour sollte mich um den teilweise zugefrorenen Geiseltalsee führen. War aber wieder einmal eine Tour mit kleinen Hindernissen.
Um 09:00 Uhr ging es los, über die Landebahn des Flugplatzes zur Alten Heerstraße und dann weiter bis zur Klobikauer Halde. Der Anstieg zur Halde bis zur Kurve Parkplatz ging ja noch.
Hier der letzte Anstieg bis zur Kurve. Ich bin dann aber nach rechts auf den Weg abgebogen. Ab jetzt wurde abwechselnd gefahren, geschoben und getragen, wie man auf den nachfolgenden Bildern erkennen kann.
Auf diesen Weg ist seit dem letzten Schneefall keine Rad mehr langgefahren. Aber nach dem Letzten Baum ging es wieder auf den Rundweg runter bis zum Aussichtspunkt Wünsch. Die tiefe Fahrspur war ca. 30 cm breit und auch gut fahrbar, bis auf einige kleine Stellen sogar eisfrei, aber immer schön in der Rinne bleiben, sonst könnte es unangenehm werden.
Es war niemand unterwegs, mit dem man einen kleinen Schwatz halten könnte, bis auf einen Fuchs der aber nicht sehr gesprächig war.
Der Blick zeigt in Richtung Osten Frankleben über den hier nicht zugefrorenen See.
Am Geschiebegarten, auf dem Zugang zur Halbinsel, sieht man schon die ersten Abstellboxen für die Wohnmobile am neuen Campingplatz.
Weiter ging es unterhalb Stöbnitz zur Marina. Dieser Teil des Sees ist zugefroren, es gab aber schon einige Wagemutige die sich auf das Eis getraut haben.
Hier sieht man recht deutlich die zum Wellenbrecher umfunktionierten Schwimmstege der Marina Mücheln. Der Rundweg ist jetzt fast auf der gesamten Breite von Schnee und Eis befreit, das geht so bis ungefähr Aussichtspunkt Krumpa. Von Krumpa bis zum Aussichtspunkt Neumark, oder auch ab jetzt zum neuen Hafen Braunsbedra war wieder Spur fahren angesagt.
In der Mitte, links neben den Baum, sieht man die Spuntwände ragen, die beim ersten Spatenstich vor ein paar Tagen in das Ufer gerammt worden sind.
Hier noch ein Blick von der zukünftigen Seebrücke in Richtung Badestrand Braunsbedra, am Horizont auf 2 Uhr. Ab Aussichtspunkt verengte sich die Trasse wieder auf LKW Spurbreite bis zur Ostseite Halde Pfännerhall. Ab Halde bis Frankleben Geiselüberlauf wieder die volle Breite des Weges fahrbar. Ich bin dann weiter bis zur Halde Blösien, ca. 700 Meter hinter Frankleben auch wieder fast die volle Breite des Rundweges nutzbar. So ungefähr 600 Meter vor der Halde Blösien noch mal rund 3 Engstellen durch ehemalige Schneewehen. Abgebogen bin ich dann an der Südseite der Halde und auf den Feldweg, der mich wieder ordentlich durchgerüttelt hat, nach Blösien Ortseingang. Von hier dann über die A38 nach Merseburg und dann wieder die Rüttelstrecke von der Alten Heerstraße zum Airpark zurück. Das waren heute dann wieder so gute 3 Stunden reine Fahrzeit, bei eigentlich sehr guten Wetterbedingungen.
Fazit: Der Rundweg, um den Geiseltalsee ist, mit etwas Geschick durchaus zu fahren. Bestzeiten werden aber wohl noch nicht drin sein.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
als ich heute so gegen 06:45 Uhr zu meinem Parkplatz wollte, wurden mir beim Heraustreten aus der Haustür fast die Beine weggerissen. Glatteis auf Gehqwegen, Straße und meinen Parkplatz. Ich wollte schon umdrehen und mit dem Bike die 40 Meter zurücklegen, wäre auf jeden Fall sicherer gewesen. Nach Rückkehr aber sofort das Bike geschnappt und schnell eine erweiterte kleine Hausrunde, bei einem Glatteisanteil von ca. 70%, durchgeführt. Die Tour war einmalig. Das Bike lag auf dem Eis wie auf Asphalt. Ich versuchte mal das Hinterrad auf spiegelglatten Weg zum Durchdrehen zu bringen, es gelang mir in allen 14 Gängen nicht ein einziges mal. Die Alte Heerstraße war heute besonders glatt, ich hatte mehr Probleme, beim kurzen Telefonhalt, beim Absteigen auf den Füßen zum Stehen zu kommen. Bin dann noch ein wenig auf dem Rundweg des Geiseltalsees nach Westen gefahren, um dann in Höhe der Klobikauer Halde zu wenden und bis zum Einlauf der Leiha-Brücke zu fahren.
In Höhe der Flutungsstelle vom Radweg auf die Baustraße abgebogen, die zwischen Uferbefestigung und Rundweg verläuft.
Die Uferbefestigung mit Natursteinen ist hier abgeschlossen.
Der restliche Weg bis zur Brücke Einlauf Leiha war geprägt durch vereiste Spurrillen mit Wasser gefüllt und darunter Glatteis. Aber Dank der Spikes war das Fahren in diesen Eisspuren das reinste Vergnügen.. Für das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER noch 10 Punkte im Pokal eingefahren, war wieder einmal eine tolle Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2010)

@Reinhard1,
da das Wetter ja Morgen sehr moderat wird, -7°C bis -5°C, werde ich mal den Saaleradweg nach WSF in Angriff nehmen und bei Winne einen Kaffee zum Aufwärmen trinken. Hoffentlich ist der Saaleradweg noch schön vereist. Kannst ja dazu stoßen, bin immer erreichbar.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
eigentlich war es ja Absicht von mir am heutigen Tag den Saaleradweg bis nach Weißenfels zu rollen. Da es aber heute etwas später mit dem Start wurde bin ich dann doch die vereiste Piste der Alten Heerstraße lang, bis nach Blösien und dann am Südfuß der Halde Blösien bis zum Rundweg Geiseltalsee. Bis hierhin konnten meine Pneus ordentlich zeigen was sie so können. Weiter dann über Frankleben bis zur Brücke Einlauf Leiha. Hier über die Brücke und dann durch den Wald nach Süden bis zum Radweg Runstedter See. Unter die Brücke Großkayna durch und auf den total vereisten Radweg zum Südfeldsee, wie
man hier unschwer erkennen kann. Dann weiter auf der Westseite des Sees, ebenfalls teilweise sehr vereist.
Nach dem Anstieg sah man dann gut die polnische Wildpferdherde grasen, nun ja viel Gras fanden sie ja nicht mehr, war ja alles schon super kurz abgefressen.
Noch ein kurzer Blick über den See nach Nordost und dann weiter in den Eisrinnen das Gleichgewicht haltend.
Einige hundert Meter weiter stand dann die Heckrinderherde neben dem Rundweg und schaute mich an. Die dachten wohl, was der wohl jetzt machen wird, der Zweibeiner.
Nach dieser Begegnung wurde die Strecke wieder zur Dämpferteststrecke. Der Abzweig vom See nach Tagewerben ist mit gutem Willen trotz Glatteis zu fahren.
An der Ostseite dann noch einige Reste der letzten Schneewehen überwunden.
Dann zügig weiter zum Hafen Großkayna und am Südufer des Runstedter Sees entlang bis nach Frankleben. Ab Frankleben wieder retour, diesmal aber über den Airpark. Hier noch einige Bremsproben auf spiegelglatten Eis durchgeführt.
Trotz blockierten Hinterrad, kein Ausbrechen. Das Bike blieb in der Spur, die Spikes haben sich förmlich ins Eis gegraben, wie man sehen kann. Das Wetter war heute nicht so angenehm, gefroren habe ich zwar nicht, aber der eisige Wind hat meine Fingerspitzen ganz schön zugesetzt. War trotzdem wieder eine tolle Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
meine heutige 12 WP-Punktetour führte mich am Ostufer des Südfeldsees entlang nach Weißenfels zum Mechaniker meines Vertrauens. War beim Vorstandsvorsitzenden von White Rock e.V.im Laden, auch um zu hören was es neues gibt, siehe Thema "Jäger gegen Sport". Habe mir gleich mal ein neues Spielzeug angesehen, aber nur angesehen.



Reinhard1 war ebenfalls da, nachdem wir ein wenig mit dem Vorstandsvorsitzenden Winne geklönt hatten, machten wir und wieder auf dem Weg. Ich zur Saale und Reinhard1 nach Hause. Also der Saaleradweg sieht stellenweise noch furchtbar aus.



Wie hier zu sehen ist, die reinste Eisrüttelpiste. Am Anfang war ja noch die Sonne da, aber auf der Rücktour dann nur noch trübe Aussichten, mal sehen wie es morgen wird.


----------



## andi65 (11. Februar 2010)

Das neue "Spielzeug" steht dir aber auch gut Udo.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2010)

andi65 schrieb:


> Das neue "Spielzeug" steht dir aber auch gut Udo.


Hallo Andi,
das Gefährt sieht zwar super aus und hat auch seinen Superpreis. Aber es fehlt eben die Federung. Werde wohl meinem MTB treu bleiben und mich gleich in den Neuschnee stürzen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
bin soeben von der Schneesturmtour zurück. War heute echt unangenehm. Wind aus Nord von der Seite. Die Fahrspuren auf der Trasse Alte Heerstraße bis zum Abzweig Geusa teilweise zugeweht. An der Brücke über der A38 kam mir dann ein Traktor mit Schneepflug entgegen. Nach einigen hundert Metern war aber davon schon wieder nichts zu sehen. Der Wind blies so stark, dass sich schon wieder sehr schöne Schneewehen gebildet hatten.



Hier mal einer der wenigen Abschnitte wo der Sturm die Trasse frei geweht hatte. Die Zufahrt zum Geiseltalsee, auf den zukünftigen Goetheweg, war dann eine echte Herausforderung. Alles zugeweht, eine Fläche, man sah nicht mehr den Trassenverlauf. Alles Weiß in Weiß.
Auf dem nördlichen Rundweg, dann zwei Schneewehen die mich zum Absteigen gezwungen hatten.



Weiter bis zur Halde Blösien auf herrlichem Neuschnee.



Ein kurzer Telefonhalt und schon ging es auf vereister Piste weiter bis Merseburg zurück.



Trotz Sturm und Schneetreiben ging es eigentlich zügig vorwärts. Besonders tückisch waren die Abschnitte die zugeweht waren und man den Trassenverlauf nicht mehr ausmachen konnte. Man wusste dann auch nicht wie es unter der Schneedecke aussah. Aber sonst gute 10 Punkte eingefahren.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
nach  einem Wochenende ohne Rad, war trotzdem schön, bin ich heute ein wenig an der Saale entlang auf dem Radweg von Merseburg bis Daspig.
Immer die Saale linker Hand von mir zum greifen nahe. Kurz vor Daspig dann auf den im Bau befindlichen Saaleradweg weiter bis zur Straße die nach Kröllwitz führt. Ungefähr auf der Hälfte der Strecke, zwischen Daspig und Kröllwitz, dann auf einen Feldweg der Richtung Westen führte auf Spergau zu. Vor mir immer als OP den großen Kühlturm vom Chemiepark Leuna im Blick. Auf diesen Wegen ist sicherlich schon eine Ewigkeit keiner mit dem Rad langgefahren. Außer eine einsame Fußgängerspur und Hundespur war alles noch unberührt. Der Schnee teilweise ganz schön heftig, sodass ich teilweise auf ein Rapsfeld ausweichen musste.
Bis zur Merseburger Str. bin ich nicht vorgefahren, sondern parallel zu dieser nach Norden auf einen Feldweg weiter, der mich mit einem mal vor den Gedenkfriedhof für die Opfer des Faschismus der Gemeinde Spergau führte. Keine Hinweistafel, nichts was auf diese Gdenkstätte hinweisen würde vorhanden. Dieser Gedenkfriedhof wurde 1948 wohl für die in Spergau und den angrenzenden Chemiewerk ums Leben gekommenen Kriegsgefangenen aus Italien und der Sowjetunion errichtet. Der einzige gefegte Gedenkstein, ist der für die gefallenen Italiener der in einem seht guten Zustand ist. Die Gedenksteine die an die Sowjetischen Gefangenen, die hier ums Leben gekommen sind, erinnern sind ungeflegt. Die Inschriften zum Teil kaum noch zu lesen. Da fragt man sich schon warum die Gemeinde Spergau, mit ihren Millionen Einnahmen von der Raffenerie, nichts für die Erhaltung/Pflege dieser Gedenkstätte unternimmt.
Anschließend bin ich dann weiter entlang der Abwasserleitung von Infra Leuna bis nach Daspig zurück. Diesmal aber weiter auf dem Hochufer der Saale.
Wenn die Sonne geschienen hätte, wäre es ein hervorragender Blick über die Saale gen Osten gewesen. Bin dann an der Saale auf dem Saaleradweg wieder zurück nach Merseburg. Gute 10 Punkte  eingefahren, mal sehen wie es Morgen wird, Kegeln ist angesagt.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
heute war neben biken wieder alternative Sportart angesagt, Tunierkegeln in Großkayna mit den Sportfreundinnen und Sportfreunden vom Merseburger Radverein.
Die Anfahrt war bis auf die Überfahrt über die A38 bei Frankleben -sehr hohe Schneeverwehungen- 





und dem Radweg am Runstedter See, parallel zur Straße nach Braunsbedra, - teilweise noch vereist- gut fahrbar.
In Großkayna, auf der dortigen Kegelbahn, wurde dann unter fachlicher Anleitung von Manfred das Tunier eröffnet.




War wieder echt anstrengend die vielen Kegel zu treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2010)

@Reinhard1,
gestern habe ich das Hauptlager von der Hinterradschwinge wechseln lassen. War ganz schön ausgeschlagen, die Lager waren auch noch total fest, drehen nicht mehr möglich. Nun ja 6 Jahre Handwäsche an der Tanke müssen sich ja mal bemerkbar machen. Werde heute noch die Dämpferbuchsen wechseln und die Spikes runterwerfen. Ab Morgen kann dann die Frühjahrsaison beginnen.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2010)

@BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
*der Frühling ist da*





.
nachdem ich heute meine Spikes von den Rädern abgebaut und die Sommerbereifung aufgezogen hatte, ging heute förmlich die Post ab.
Aber erst war einmal ein wenig Stress angesagt. Die Schneewehen auf der Alten Heerstraße hatten es in sich, musste zweimal aus dem Sattel. Die Wehen waren heute einfach nicht zu überwinden, wo ich am Montag noch mühelos förmlich rübergeflogen war. Durch das Tauwetter waren die Wehen so weich, das man einfach stecken blieb.
Ab der Brücke über die A38 wurde es merklich besser, der Frühling war ausgebrochen, was ich ab der A38 an der super hohen Geschwindigkeit, das Absinken des Pulses, den Dreck der mir entgegen spritzte merkte. Am Nordufer des Geiseltalsees kam es dann an zwei Stellen ganz dick, hier versank ich fast bis zur Vorderradnabe.
Aber dann ging es wieder zügig vorwärts Richtung Frankleben.
Am Ostufer, in Höhe der Ausgrabungen, haben sich einige die Mühe gemacht mit dem Schneeschieber eine Eislaufbahn, auf den dortigen Restloch, anzulegen.
Weiter ging es bis zum Wehr der Laucha, hier dann durch den Wald bis zur Kreuzung Braunsbedra-Großkayna. Auf dem Radweg dann weiter um den Runstedter See, mit herrlichem Blick in den Sonnenuntergang über den See Richtung Großkayna.
War eine echt schöne Frühlingsrunde heute, bei moderaten Temperaturen, sehr viel Matsch und auch schon stellenweise schöner Schlamm.
Was halten die Brustgurtfahrer von einer Seeumrundung am kommenden Sonnabend oder Sonntag, zu einer moderaten Zeit, also weit nach dem Frühstück.
Treffpunkt könnte ja der Hafen am Südfeldsee sein, wenn es so weiter taut ist auch die Anfahr kein Problem mehr.


----------



## ohmtroll (19. Februar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


>


... na Udo, Vorbereitung auf die RTF Saison? 
Oder willst Du gar schon in zwei Wochen bei der Bitterfelder mit Danni starten? 

Die haben jedenfalls eine schicke neue Webseite.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... na Udo, Vorbereitung auf die RTF Saison?
> Oder willst Du gar schon in zwei Wochen bei der Bitterfelder mit Danni starten?
> 
> Die haben jedenfalls eine schicke neue Webseite.


Nee, war nur mal eine Sitzprobe, ich bleibe beim MTB.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2010)

@ Reinhard1,
bin gerade von der Südfeldseeumrundung zurück. Zum trainieren des Haltens des Gleichgewichtes in Spurrillen mit 20 - 30 cm Breite ist es die ideale Trainingsstrecke. Am bestens lässt sich die Stecke am Westufer fahren, das Ostufer ist noch nicht so angenehm zu fahren. Wer also mal schnell zum Geiseltalsee von WSF aus will sollte am Westufer fahren.


----------



## Kasebi (19. Februar 2010)

Die haben jedenfalls eine schicke neue Webseite. [/QUOTE]

Die vom ESV ausgetragene CTF an diesem Wochenende(21.2.) ist komplett auf Asphalt verlegt. Die Wälder dort sind unfahrbar. Stattfinden wird die CTF aber auf jeden Fall. Habe auf Anfrage gestern eine eMail von den Verantwortlichen bekommen. Schon im letzten Jahr war die CTF eine  reine Straßen- bzw Radwegveranstaltung. Da aber wegen Starkregen und Schlamm, Schlamm und nochmals Schlamm. Ob ich mir das Antue?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## GTdanni (19. Februar 2010)

Ich habe schon 2 Mail bekommen  

Werde also auch am Sonntag 10Uhr am Start stehen, sicher mit dem Diamant mit Crossreifen.  

Also keine Ausrede für dich. 


Bis Sonntag also. 



Cu danni


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich habe schon 2 Mail bekommen
> 
> Werde also auch am Sonntag 10Uhr am Start stehen, sicher mit dem Diamant mit Crossreifen.
> Also keine Ausrede für dich.
> ...


Na dann viel Spaß, gibt ja ordentlich Punkte Danni. Anreise von Dir bis Bitterfeld 16 Punkte zurück 16 Punkte und die CTF auch nochmal 20 Punkte. Klasse


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
heute früh habe ich mich spontan mit Reinhard1 zu einer kleinen 12 Punkte Tour verabredet. Treffpunkt sollte um 10:00 Uhr am Hafen Südfeldsee sein. Die Anfahrt zum See, von Merseburg her, gestaltete sich schon etwas schwierig. Stellenweise noch Glatteis, durch den Regen gestern Abend und dann der Frost in der Nacht und die Sonne hat es auch noch nicht so richtig geschafft die glatten Stellen zum tauen zu bringen. Nun ja unterwegs ereilte mich der Anruf von Reinhard1, das er in Reichhardwerben ist und die Fahrt jetzt abbricht, wegen Glatteis. Ich habe es dann auch vorgezogen die Nebenstraßen zu benutzen. Von Großkayna ging es nach Roßbach und von dort nach Reichhardswerben zur B91. Diese dann überquert Richtung Schkortleben. In der Senke auf halber Strecke, dann die Weiterfahrt unmöglich.



Straße war ca. 30 cm überspült, also umdrehen und parallel zur B91 auf dem Schotterweg bis "Bäumchen" und dann über Großkorbetha und Bad Dürenberg zur Tanke nach Merseburg, das Rad vom Schlamm befreien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich habe schon 2 Mail bekommen
> 
> Werde also auch am Sonntag 10Uhr am Start stehen, sicher mit dem Diamant mit Crossreifen.
> 
> ...


@ GTdanni,
nun berichte, wie war es in Bitterfeld.

@ kasebi,
warst Du auch dabei?


----------



## Kasebi (23. Februar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @ GTdanni,
> nun berichte, wie war es in Bitterfeld.
> 
> @ kasebi,
> warst Du auch dabei?



Nö. Bin seit Sonnabend total Verro...Ich bin froh das ich halbwegs wieder durch die Nase atmen kann.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (25. Februar 2010)

@Reinhard1,
war heute schnell mal in WSF beim White Rock Team. Gleich noch das Kettenblatt wechseln lassen. Alle Wege um die Seen sind wieder Rennrad tauglich. Das Wetter war heute einmalig, leider zuviel angezogen, war etwas warm. Wie sieht es am Wochenende aus mit einer kleinen, oder auch größeren Tour. Die unbefestigten wege sind im Augenblick schwer fahrbar, man versinkt fürchterlich. Ach ja trage Deine Punkte von der Langlaufwoche ein.


----------



## Reinhard1 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Udo1,
habe diese Woche leider keine Olympiadeleistungen vollbracht, aber trotzdem Sport getrieben.
Wir können uns ja am Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr am Hafen Südfeldsee treffen, und eine Seenrunde fahren,wen es nicht regnet.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2010)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> habe diese Woche leider keine Olympiadeleistungen vollbracht, aber trotzdem Sport getrieben.
> Wir können uns ja am Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr am Hafen Südfeldsee treffen, und eine Seenrunde fahren,wen es nicht regnet.
> Gruß Reinhard1


Klar ist gebongt, Sonntag 10:00 Uhr. Aber wie sieht es denn Morgen aus mit einer größeren Runde?


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
war heute mal schnell um am Nachmittag um den Geiseltalsee rumgefahren.
Es gibt wieder viel zu sehen. Die Trasse ist wieder durchgängig fahrbar, Rennrad tauglich. Aber Vorsicht die Fahrbahn ist noch sehr verschmutzt.
Am Ufer Braunsbedra/Neumark werden im Augenblick die Spundwände für die Marina in den Grund getrieben.
wie hier unschwer zu erkennen ist.
Am Ufer auf der Halbinsel, unterhalb der Schutzhütte ist der Bootsanleger, bis auf den Belag, schon fertig gestellt.
Trotz einer Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 21 km/h kam mein Puls heute nicht sonderlich hoch, nach 2,5 Std Fahrzeit lag der Duchschnittspuls bei 93 Schlägen, lag wohl daran dass ich diesmal nicht mit dem MTB unterwegs war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
wer Zeit hat, morgen 10:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Hafen Südfeldsee (Großkayna)
Kleine Einrollrunde um die Seen. Ca. 2,5 Std.
siehe auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9557


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2010)

@Manfred,
war heute mit Deinen Mitstreitern unterwegs. Treffpunkt war der Bahnhofsvorplatz in Merseburg um 09:00 Uhr. Es sah vor dem Gebäude aus, als ob dort einige Mitbürger eine Bierflaschenschlacht gemacht hatten. Alles voll mit Glassplittern,
man musste das Rad förmlich zum Treffpunkt tragen.
Auf jeden Fall kein guter erster Eindruck für die Merseburg Besucher.
Am Start war Norbert der Singlespeedfahrer, Harti, Erich, eine Dame und ich.
Pünktlich ging es dann im WP-Tempo, also Norbert sein Tempo los.
Von Merseburg über Frankleben zum Geiseltalsee. An der im Bau befindlichen Marina Braunsbedra verließ uns dann Norbert mit seiner Begleiterin, so konnten wir drei dann langsam aber stetig die Geschwindigkeit merklich erhöhen. Oben am Weinberg pfiff uns der Südwestorkan ganz schön um die Ohren. Über die Alte Heerstraße ging es dann bis zum obligatorischen Fotohalt nach Merseburg zurück.
War eine schöne Runde, bei Sonne und Wind und für mich 12 Punkte im WP.


----------



## louis_cyphre (28. Februar 2010)

hallo!



Udo1 schrieb:


> Die Trasse ist wieder durchgängig fahrbar, Rennrad tauglich.



ich hatte mir anfang letzter woche auch gedacht, dass ich mal wieder meine runden um den geiseltalsee drehen kann.

und eigentlich wollte ich auf dem heimweg von der arbeit mal kurz vorbeischauen und mir ansehen, wie die strecke im moment so aussieht.

ok, das kann ich mir also sparen. 

vielen dank udo für die info. 


ich komme also komplett um den see ?!? ... super.  
dann kann ich das bike ja mal ins auto legen und für eine feierabendrunde klarmachen 


LG


mario


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2010)

louis_cyphre schrieb:


> hallo!
> ich hatte mir anfang letzter woche auch gedacht, dass ich mal wieder meine runden um den geiseltalsee drehen kann.
> und eigentlich wollte ich auf dem heimweg von der arbeit mal kurz vorbeischauen und mir ansehen, wie die strecke im moment so aussieht.
> ok, das kann ich mir also sparen.
> ...


Sag Bescheid, wenn Du mal wieder fährst, würde mitkommen, aber z.Zt. mit dem Trekkingrad


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2010)

Hallo,
war heute mit Reinhard1 auf einer Bratwursttour nach Querfurt. Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr, wie immer, am Hafen Südfeldsee. Da ich schon etwas eher am Treffpunkt war fuhr ich ihm noch ein wenig entgegen, sind ja alles Punkte. Um 09:50 kam er mir mit heftiger Geschwindigkeit am Westufer, kurz vor dem Abzweig des Pilgerweges entgegen. So starteten wir exakt um 09:50 zur Bratwursttour nach Querfurt. Vom Treffpunkt ging es sogleich am südlichen Fuß der Halde Vesta nach Braunsdorf. Auf dem Radweg bis nach Krumpa und hier dann auf den oberen Geiseltalseerundweg nach Stöbnitz. Von Stöbnitz dann auf Nebenstraße nach Langeneichstädt und immer bei heftigen Gegenwind. Ab Langeneichstädt dann auf dem Feldweg parallel zur Burgenlandbahn nach Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf. War überhaupt nicht angenehm zu fahren, zuerst Matsch und Dreck ohne Ende und dann noch in eine der letzten Schneewehen festgefahren.
Wie man hier unschwer sehen kann. Nach weiteren etlichen 100 Metern, dann endlich Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf erreicht. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang wollten wir eigentlich auf dem Plattenweg abbiegen, er uns bis zum Kreisel Ortsausgang Querfurt geführt hätte, aber weit gefehlt, alles noch tief eingeschneit. Ein Durchkommen unmöglich, so sind wir dann auf der Straße Richtung Obhausen weiter und dann auf der Hauptstraße nach Querfurt rein. Am Ortseingang an der Tanke erst einmal die Räder vom Schlamm befreit, danach hoch zum Bratwurstwagen, der die beste Bratwurst im Mansfelder Land verkauft, kommt aus Drebnitz bei Sangerhausen. Zurück ging es dann viel entspannter über Obhausen, Dorndorf, Steuden, Schafstädt, Bad Lauchstädt und Burgstaden auf die Alte Heerstraße mit heftigen Rückenwind. Die Winterlinge sind schon rausgekommen, wie man in Großgräfendorf sehen kann.
Nach 4 Std und 45 Minuten war die Tour bei mir beendet, und 19 Punkte im WP. Reinhard1 hatte noch die Strecke bis WSF vor sich und wird sicherlich über 20 Punkte eingefahren haben. War trotz Gegenwind eine sehr schöne Tour, bei eigentlich TOP-Wetter.


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich sitze noch fest im Sattel, auch wenn seit dem letzten Bericht schon 7 Tage vergangen sind.
nachdem das Termometer +18,4 °C anzeigte bin ich sofort aufs Rad und ab in Richtung Steuden. War heute mit dem Trekkingrad, bei diesem Wetter super gefährlich wegen des Glatteises in den schattigen Abschnitten, unterwegs. Ich fühle mich auf diesem Rad zur Zeit total unsicher, wird Zeit das mein MTB wieder rollt. Meine Rohloff ist leider zur Werksüberprüfung.
Die Alte Heerstraße, die Rollbahn zur Klobikauer Halde und zum Geiseltalsee, verkommt zu einer Sondermülldeponie.
Karosserieteile liegen verstreut am Wegesrand. Werden sicherlich noch einige Jahre dort liegenbleiben, wie vieles in den Gemarkungen von Merseburg.
Der zur Zeit schönste Abschnitt ist der Radweg südlich bad Lauchstädt entlang der Laucha,
Der Weg wurde erst Ende letzten Jahres fertiggestellt und ist auch im Winter in einem Top-Zustand. Immer geräumt und abgestumpft. Er führt jetzt vom Schwimmbad bis nach Großgräfendorf. Das heutige Wetter war ja super, auf der Hintour Rückenwind, dafür aber ordentlichen Wind von vorn auf der Rücktour.


----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2010)

@Reinhard1,

Habe gestern die Info bekommen, dass meine Rohloff aus der Werksüberprüfung wieder zurück ist. Rohloff hat den Fehler kostenlos abgestellt, dass nenne ich Service!!!!! Werde sie am Montag abholen und wieder einbauen, dann kann die Frühjahr MTB- Saison ja losgehen. Bis demnächst. Ab Montag bin ich wieder für Touren bereit.


----------



## mk_760401 (12. März 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @ GTdanni,
> nun berichte, wie war es in Bitterfeld.
> 
> @ kasebi,
> warst Du auch dabei?



Hallo

Cool wars  in Bitterfeld  Haben sogar einen Pokal bekommen  
Beide CTF am Samstag in Delitzsch und Sonntag in Bitterfeld wurde (wie schon von Kasebi erwähnt) auf die Straße verlegt 

*Die Heide-RTF vergangenen Sonntag  ist ausgefallen  wird aber am 10 oder 11 April nachgeholt!*

Gruß aus Landsberg 

Micha


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2010)

Hallo,
habe heute meine Rohloff wieder eingebaut und die erste Testfahrt durchgeführt. Test hervorragend bestanden, keine Probleme mehr. Wie schon einmal erwähnt war der Service bei Rohloff, einschließlich Ölwechsel, absolut kostenfrei. Nicht mal die Versandkosten für das Verschicken wurde verlangt. So was ist natürlich Service, wie man ihn wo anders wahrscheinlich nicht bekommt. 
Die Wege, abseits von Beton und Asphalt, wie ich heute einige gefahren bin, sind noch ziemlich feucht. Schweres Treten und tiefes Einsinken ist angesagt und die Waldwege haben auch noch so ihre Wintertücken, wie man nachfolgend sehen kann.



Trotz heftigen Gegenwind und leichte Regenschauer sind immer noch 12 Punkte im WP zusammengekommen


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2010)

Hallo,

habe gerade für den Dienstag, den 23. März, eine Tour ins LMB gestellt.
Es soll ins Märzenbechertal in und durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst gehen.
Start 09:45 Uhr Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn in BEUNA. Start in Querfurt nach Ankunft um 10:25 Uhr.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9037


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2010)

@Reinhard1,

werde mich jetzt aufs Bike setzen und durch den Auenwald von Elster und Luppe Richtung Leipzig losfahren, Wind von hinten. Mal sehen wie es sich fahren lässt.

Wer MorgenZeit hat, um 10:45 Uhr Start am Südfeldsee (Großkayna) Hafen. Gemütliche Runde ca. 2,5 - 3 Std.


----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2010)

Hallo,
bin zurück von meiner Weißen Elster, Neue Luppe / Auenwaldtour.
In Merseburg am Stadtpark bin ich auf den Saaleradweg. Kurz vor dem Klärwerk Schkopau sah ich etwas, was man auf nicht asphaltierten Radwegen sonst nicht sieht, eine Kehrmaschiene die den Radweg kehrte.
Bin dann weiter über die Saaleeisenbahnbrücke nach Kollenbey und dann auf dem Damm der Steinlache bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Burgliebenau. Die Steinlache ist ganz schön über die Ufer getreten.
War noch ziemlich feucht, die Oberfläche, man musste ganz schön reintreten um vorwärts zu kommen. Ab der Brücke Burgliebenau, dann auf dem Elsterradweg bis hinter die A9. Hier folgte ich den "Äußeren Ring" bis zur Domhozschänke. Bis Ende März noch Mo und Di Ruhetag ab April nur noch Mo Ruhetag. Ab 11:00 Uhr geöffnet, kleine Info für die Gosefans.
In Höhe der Domholzschänke ist die Neue Luppe wieder friedlich in ihrem Bett, das Hochwasser ist vorbei.
Zurück ging es dann auf der Salzstraße, den Pilgerweg und teilweise auch auf den Halle-Leipzig Gosewanderweg durch den Auenwald. Teilweise konnte man zu sehen wie sich der Reifen von 2.10 auf 2.40 verbreiterte. Es wird wohl noch eine Woche brauchen bis es sich wieder in einigen Bereichen, Höhe Wallendorf, normal fahren lässt.


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2010)

@Reinhard1,
werde jetzt im WP-Tempo zum Treffpunkt rollen, bis gleich.


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2010)

Hallo,
die Tour heute mit Reinhard1 war wieder einmal Klasse und nach langer Zeit wieder die erste gemeinsame Tour. Das Wetter war äußerst angenehm, man merkte aber dennoch bei Gegenwind, das es noch ganz schön kühl ist. Vom Südfeldsee ging es auf kürzesten Weg zum Geiseltalsee. Auf den trafen wir an der Brücke, Einlauf der Laucha in den Geiseltalsee. Wir hatten heute beide leider nicht viel Zeit, so entschlossen wir uns, der Halbinsel einen Besuch abzustatten. Das Wasser im Kanal ist schon ordentlich angestiegen. Ich schätze mal, das in ca. 1 Monat die neue Insel entstanden ist.
Hier der westliche Kanalabschnitt, schon ordentlich gefüllt.
Im Hintergrund fehlen ca. 20 m die noch nicht mit Wasser gefüllt sind.
An dieser Stelle ist die letzte Möglichkeit der neuen Insel noch einmal einen Besuch abzustatten. Also wer noch einmal auf die Insel trockenen Fußes möchte,sollte sich beeilen.
Zurück zum Rundweg ging es erst einmal neben den Erosionsrinnen hoch, ein Fahren war hier leider nicht möglich.
Oben angekommen ginges dann auf der Südseiteder Halbinsel bis zur Schutzhütte.
Die beiden Tourteilnehmer von heute.
Hier entsteht der neue Bootsanlieger, unterhalb der Schutzhütte.
Der Vorplatz ist schonfür die neue Saison vorbereitet, der Grill ist einsatzbereit (der Rost befindet sich in der Schutzhütte). Die Grillsaison kann beginnen. Zurück ging es dann wieder über die Marina bis nach Frankleben. War eine schöne Tour heute, zwar etwas kurz, dafür aber mit viel Sonne. Der Pegelstand wir die 96 m erreicht haben. Am 22.02. waren es 95,6 m.


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2010)

Hallo,
war heute von Merseburg nach Weißenfels unterwegs mit Umwegen über Halde Blösien, Geiseltalsee und Südfeldsee.
Die Halde Blösien fährt sich gut, habe mir die Strecke schlechter vorgestellt.
Am See ging es weiter bis zum Einlauf der Laucha in den See, 2 Brücken.
Hier ragten bis vor einigen Tagen noch die Bäume aus dem Wasser, man ist  zur Zeit mit einem Floß unterwegs und sägt die Bäume mit einer  Unterwassersäge ab.
Letzten Sonntag wären hier in diesem kleinen Bachbett der Laucha einige Millionen Liter Gülle in den See geflossen. Dank Feuerwehr konnte dies verhindert werden.
Weiter ging es zum Südfeldsee und dann auf der Westseite weiter Richtung Reichhardswerben.
Vom Radweg sieht man noch einen Gülletank, der andere mit 15 Millionen Liter Gülle ist geplatzt, wodurch auch immer.
Dann weiter nach Weißenfels, einen Kaffee trinken beim Vorsitzenden vom White Rock Tourenteam und über den Klemmberg wieder zur Saale.
Auf dem rechten Ufer der Saale ging es dann auf dem Radweg bis nach Leuna Daspig. Ab hier mal den fast fertiggestellten neuen Saaleradwegabschnitt entlang.
Das wird mal das neue Teilstück des Saaleradweg bei Daspig.
Gegen Mittag wurde es dann doch schon ordentlich warm, also Zeit für kurze Hose und Jacke.


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2010)

Hallo,
heute fand die erste Tour, mit dem White Rock Tourenteam aus Weißenfels, in diesem Jahr statt. Tourguide war ich und so begab ich mich also um 08:38 Uhr mit der Bahn von Merseburg zum Treffpunkt nach WSF.
Als ich die Bahnhofshalle betrat, erschlug es mich fast vor Müll und Dreck.
Die ersten zwei Mitfahrer erwarteten mich schon auf dem Marktplatz. Ich dachte schon, dass bei diesem Wetter am Morgen überhaupt keiner, außer Reinhard1, am Treffpunkt sein wird. Nun ja Reinhard1 gesellte sich noch dazu und so konnten wir pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr zur Tour starten. Über WSF-Nord ging es nach Tagewerben, wo sich noch ein Biker anschloss. In Reichhardswerben stießen ebenfalls noch zwei Biker dazu,
so dass wir doch noch 7 Fahrer waren. Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann zum Südfeldsee, am Westufer bis zum Runstedter See, dort am Süd.- und Ostufer entlang bis nach Frankleben zum Geiseltalsee. Ab hier ging es dann in Uhrzeigerrichtung bis nach Neumark, zum im entstehenden Hafen Braunsbedra mit Seebrücke.
Nach einer kurzen Geländeeinweisung mit geschichtlichen und zukünftigen Hintergrund ging es weiter bis zur Marina Mücheln. Hier ein kurzer Kaffeepausenhalt.
Von hier ging es dann Richtung Stöbnitz zur Halbinsel, an der wir dann am östlichen Zipfel nach Norden zum Kanal abgebogen sind. Zurück dann am Südufer der Halbinsel bis zur Schutzhütte.
Einige kannten diesen Ort noch nicht und waren begeistert als sie die Schutzhütte mit seinem Außenbereich in Augenschein nahmen.
Es ging dann wieder von der Halbinsel runter, am Geschiebegarten vorbei am Ufer des Sees entlang bis zum Rundweg außerhalb Stöbnitz.
Ab jetzt rollten wir mit Rückenwind den Weinberg entgegen.
Oben angekommen überraschte uns der Regen, also Regenjacken raus und angezogen.
Gleich hinter dem Weinberg geht ein Weg in den Wald, den wir dann gefolgt sind, aber zuerst war einmal bücken angesagt, ein Schlagbaum versperrte uns die Weiterfahrt.
Im Wald dann noch einige kleine Hindernisse vom letzten Sturm überwunden.
Und danach weiter zum Aussichtspunkt auf der Klobikauer Halde. Ab hier den neuen Schotterweg runter zum Rundweg und dann weiter auf dem Rundweg nach Frankleben. Jetzt wurde es aber ungemütlich, von Süden Regenschauer die uns in die Seite peitschten und im Norden Regenfrei. Wir sind genau an der Regenkannte lang. In Frankleben angekommen kein Regen mehr. Hier habe ich meinen Mitfahrern einmal das Wasserschloss Frankleben gezeigt.
Noch ein kleines Abschlussfoto auf der Freitreppe und dann war die Tour für den heutigen Tag beendet.
Ein letzter Blick zum Himmel, aus Richtung Burgenlandkreis kam eine dicke fette Regenwolke auf, also Kette rechts und nichts wie ab nach Hause. Meine Mitfahrer mussten noch nach Weißenfels zurück, gerade in die Regenwolke rein, ich schätze mal sie haben den Regen bis Weißenfels voll abbekommen.
Trotz des durchwachsenen Wetters war es schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrern. Es war alles dabei, Asphalt, Schotter, umgestürzte Bäume, Sonne, Wind und Regen, also alles was man sich so zum Saisonauftakt nur wünschen kann. Euch Mitfahrern noch eine schöne Woche bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## GTdanni (21. März 2010)

Eitel hat wohl sein Treppenhaus fertig gemalert? 

Schöne Tour habt ihr da gemacht. 

Ich war am Samstag das erste mal auf meinem eigentlichen Sportgerät, dem Rennrad, unterwegs. 
Allerdings war eben das Wetter und meine Form nicht besonders. 
Ich glaube auch ich hab mir irgenwas eingefangen (Rotz). 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Eitel hat wohl sein Treppenhaus fertig gemalert?
> 
> Schöne Tour habt ihr da gemacht.
> 
> ...


Jo, er trank gepressten Hopfen. Gute Besserung


----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Leser,
  heute fand die erste Wochentour in diesem Jahr statt.
Mit dabei waren, Reinhard1, Uwe vom White Rock Tourenteam und der Tourguide der heutigen Tour Udo1.
Die Tour führte uns  heute in das Märzenbechertal in den Ziegelrodaer Forst.
Treffpunkt war der Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn in BEUNA. Reinhard1 und Uwe waren schon zeitig am Treffpunkt eingetroffen. Pünktlich um 09:50 Uhr kam die Bahn und brachte uns nach Querfurt. 



In Querfurt dann 10:27 Uhr scharfer Start zur Tour. Wir hatten ein Zeitfenster von 4 Stunden (Bruttozeit). Den Zug um 14:31 Uhr mussten wir unbedingt erreichen. Also vom Bahnhof in die Stadt, beim dortigen Bäcker an der Querne, ein kurzer Halt zum Brötchen holen und dann auf dem Querneradweg bis nach Lodersleben. 






Ich war erst nicht schlüssig ob ich den Einstieg über Lodersleben wählen sollte, da ich nicht wusste wie die Beschaffenheit des Quernewanderweges in den Ziegelrodaer Forst ist. Bei der letzten Abbiegemöglichkeit entschloss ich mich dann doch diesen Einstieg zu wählen. Der Weg war in einem besseren Zustand als ich mit gedacht hatte. 



So kamen wir zügig, immer an der Querne entlang bis zum Zufluss des Sandtalgrabens. Den sind wir dann Bachaufwärts gefolgt, an den Zwillingseichen vorbei bis hoch zur Kreuzung Sandberg. Hier bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren dann in einem Bogen parallel zur alten Start.- und Landebahn bis zur Kreuzung Höhe 285,6. Von hier ging es dann wieder nach Süden, am Holzplatz vorbei bis nach Landgrafroda. Landgrafroda wurde nach Westen durchquert und auf dem Höhenwanderweg, der parallel zum Märzenbechertalweg führt weitergefahren. Ist ein herrlicher MTB Weg, der uns aber an zwei Stellen zum unfreiwilligen Absteigen zwang, Bäume querten unsere rasante Abfahrt.






 Der Weg führte uns geradewegs bis zum Ausgang des Märzenbechertals. Jetzt folgten wir den Hauptweg durch das Tal bergauf. 



Links und rechts blühte es weiß, alles voller in voller Blüte stehende Märzenbecher. 



Am Biwakplatz dann eine kurze Pause. 



Die Märzenbecher noch einmal bewundert. Achtung Reinhard1 pflückt keine Märzenbecher, sondern schaut sie sich nur aus der Nähe an!!!  







Danach ging es wieder das Tal hoch bis zu den Kriegsbirken. Das Wäldchen wurde ostwärts durchquert, ein wenig schlammig war es hier schon, aber man kaum noch einigermaßen durch. Nach Erreichen der Friedrichstraße fuhren wir auf dieser nach Süden, bis zum Punkt, wo die Friedrichstraße auf den Mühlweg trifft. Hier fuhren wir diesmal geradeaus weiter, nach einigen 100m die ersten Hindernisse in Form von umgestürzten Bäumen. 



Danach trafen wir auf  einen Waldteich, der zum Naturlehrpfad ausgebaut wurde, muss Ende 2009 passiert sein. Sehr schön gemacht, mit Spielplatz für die Kids. 



Die Straße Querfurt-Ziegelroda wurde überquert und dann auf den Himmelsscheibenweg über Herrmannseck Richtung Querfurt weiter gefahren. Zu guter letzt wurde noch das Waldstück am Kuhberg erklommen und noch am Hang ein schöner kleiner Trail durch das Wäldchen gefahren. Der Weg führte uns dann hoch zur und durch die Burg Querfurt bis in die Stadt zum Kaffee an der Querne. Wir hatte noch genügend Zeit für Kaffee, Kuchen BoWu und Eis. 



Nach dem wir dann mit unseren Schuhen den Fußboden total verdreckt hatten begaben wir uns zum Bahnhof und fuhren zurück. Reinhard und Uwe stiegen in Braunsbedra Ost aus und fuhren am Westufer des Südfeldsees nach WSF zurück. Ich machte mich in Frankleben aus dem Zug und fuhr in Richtung Merseburg zurück. Die Tour war spitze gewesen, dass Wetter hat gepasst und die Stecke mit 41 km und 412 HM war eigentlich ganz moderat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2010)

Hallo,
die nächste Wochentagstour findet am Mittwoch, den 31.03. statt. Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Hafen Südfeldsee Großkayna. Tour geht durch die Elster-Luppeaue zur Domholzschänke.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9557


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2010)

Hallo,
heute habe ich mich zu einer spontanen Tour mit Manfred, vom Merseburger Radverein, verabredet. Es ging zur Halbinsel im Geiseltalsee an den neuen Kanal. Das Wetter war ja hervorragend, so starteten wir um 09:15 Uhr und fuhren auf der Alten Heerstraße über die Klobikauer Halde auf die Halbinsel. Zuerst fuhren wir die Schutzhütte an. Man war schon fleißig dabei den Grill anzuwerfen. Der Interessen- und Förderverein  Geiseltalsee e.V. machte heute ein Ausflug zur Halbinsel. Also wenn man die Schutzhütte für einen Grillnachmittag nutzen möchte, sollte man sich beim Verein kurz anmelden (03 46 33 - 41 302). nach der Besichtigung ging es weiter am südlichen Ufer entlang zum Kanal im Nordosten der Halbinsel.
Der neue Bootsanleger wurde in den letzten 3 Tagen mit einem Schutzanstrich versehen. Das Anbringen des Geländers und die erste
Beplankung erfolgt in den nächsten Tagen.
Hier sieht man den Kanal in Richtung See, im Hintergrund Neumark.
Da der Pegel jeden Tag um 1 cm ansteigt wird der Kanal in ca. 14 Tagen durchgängig mit Wasser gefüllt sein. Die Quadfahrer werden sich dann echt ärgern, sie können dann nicht mehr auf die Insel. Wir haben jetzt die Gelegenheit genutzt letztmalig einen Blick über die Insel zu werfen.
In der Mitte der Insel ist schon ein riesiger See entstanden, der in wenigen Monaten die Insel nochmals teilen wird.
Von diesem Punkt konnten wir nicht mehr weiterfahren, zu feucht und die Reifen vergrößerten sich zusehendst bis zum Stillstand der Räder.
Also wieder zurück und noch einmal in westlicher Richtung von der Insel über den See geblickt.
Hier das nördliche Ufer der Insel. Danach wieder zurück über den Kanal auf die Halbinsel und auf dem Rundweg am Südufer über Frankleben nach Merseburg zurück. Für den WP wurden es dann noch einmal 12 Punkte, werden wohl die letzten im diesjähren WP gewesen sein.


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2010)

Hallo,
das Wetter heute wurde noch einmal richtig ausgenutzt zu einer kleinen aber feinen Tour mit Reinhard1.
Wir trafen uns ganz kurzfristig um 09:45 Uhr am Hafen Südfeldsee. Ziel der Tour war es noch ein letztes mal auf die neue, im entstehen begriffene, Insel im Geiseltalsee zu fahren.
Die Anfahrt war eher unspektakulär. An der Schutzhütte wurde erst einmal die Anzugsordnung verändert, Reinhard1 in kurz und ich nun ja kurze Handschuhe. Danach rauf auf die Insel und den ehemaligen breiten Fahrweg am Nordufer gefahren. Eigentlich beides, Fahren und Schieben, weil sich an einigen Stellen die Räder eingruben.
Einige Wegeabschnitte sind noch ordentlich mit Wasser gefüllt, so dass wir uns nach alternativen Umgehungen umschauen mussten.
Der Blick über die Insel ist einmalig und wird sicherlich so nicht mehr in Augenschein genommen werden können, ist auch gut so.
Hier ein Blick in Richtung Halde Blösien.
Hier sieht man das Ufer der 2. Insel die ebenfalls im entstehen begriffen ist.
Zum baden noch etwas zu kalt.
Von diesem Punkt, östliches Ufer der neuen Insel hat man ein herrlichen Blick in Richtung Nordost. Die Enge im Hintergrund in der Mitte teilt die jetzige Insel noch einmal. Die 2 Insel wird dann der rechte Teil am Horizont sein.
Das letzte schlammige Stück wurde überwunden und dann waren wir wieder auf der Halbinsel angelangt.
So wird der Geiseltalsee in ca. 12 Monaten aussehen.
Auf diesem Foto ist die Halbinsel mit dem Kanal, der die neue Vogelschutzinsel abtrennt, gut zu erkennen.
Zurück ginges dann wieder auf dem Rundweg über die Marina Mücheln bis zum Runstedter See, wo die Tour beendet wurde.
Bei den teilweise ziemlich starken Schlamm hätten wir uns auch gewünscht, dass uns jemand, so wie hier, huckepack nimmt.
War wieder eine super Tour, die so nicht mehr gefahren werden kann, was auch gut so ist. Dann hat das Getier das auf der Insel wohnt endlich seine Ruhe vor Quadfahrern, Bikern, Hunden mit ihren Herrchen und Frauchen, Stockgängern usw.


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2010)

Hallo,
war heute mit den Merseburgern auf Tour nach Leipzig in das Rosental zu  den Märzenbechern. Start war 09:00 Uhr vor  dem Bahnhof.
Es fanden sich 19 Damen und Herren ein die mit auf Tour gehen wollten. Der Anteil der Helmfahrer war schon auf über 50% angewachsen.
Es ging dann pünktlich los durch Merseburg über die Saale über die Neumarktbrücke, an der Schleuse vorbei, weiter über Meuschau bis nach Lössen.
Es wurde sehr diszipliniert, auf den öffentlichen Straßen, gefahren.
Von Lössen weiter nach Luppenau und dann zum Wallendorfer See. Zwischen Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See die Enge durch und dann die erste kurze Rast am Aussichtsturm am Raßnitzer See. (Turm ist wegen Vandalismus gesperrt)
Der Tourguide ruft zum Aufbruch und weiter ging es dann auf den Elsterradweg Richtung BAB A9.
Es ging dann unter der BAB A9 durch und auf dem Äußeren Ring weiter zur Neuen Luppe, aber im Auenwald kurz vor erreichen der Neuen Luppe noch mal eine kurze Rast.
Nach der Rast ging es zügig auf dem Luppedamm weiter Richtung Auensee. Kurz vor erreichen des Auensees noch mal ein kurzer Technischer Halt. Da einige Fahrer den Abstand zum Vordermann zu kurz gehalten haben, kam es zu einem Sturz, der aber keine weiter Folgen hatte.
Damen unter sich, die auch sogleich gemeinsam die Ursache beseitigt haben.
Nach Ankunft am Auensee wurde noch auf den Tourguide gewartet, der die Teilnehmer durch Leipzig Guiden sollte.
Da die anderen Teilnehmer von Leipzig mit der Bahn zurück nach Merseburg fahren wollten, entschlossen sich Erich, Harti und ich, uns beim Tourguide abzumelden. Wir wollten ja wieder mit dem Bike zurück fahren.
Wir drei sind dann weiter bis zum nächsten Übergang über die Neue Luppe und sind dann hoch auf die ehemalige Kippe. Von dort oben hatten wir einen schönen Blick auf Leipzig Möckern und Wahren.
Unter uns zog die Karawane weiter. Die Neue Luppe überquerten wir dann noch einmal neben der Eisenbahnbrücke kurz vor der Kläranlage und fuhren in westlicher Richtung weiter bis zur Bahnunterführung. Hier trafen wir dann auf den Pilgerweg.
Das Wasser in der Unterführung reichte bis an die Pedale. Nach dem Unterqueren der Bahnlinie sah man nur noch Märzenbecher im Unterholz blühen.
Da ich ja mit dem MTB unterwegs war habe ich von meinen beiden Trekkingradfahrern einiges abverlangt. Sie folgten mir ohne zu murren, wohin ich mich auch immer wandte. Sogar die schlammigen Pferdetrails machten sie mit.
Nach einiger Zeit kamen wir an der Domholzschänke an, Hochbetrieb Menschen über Menschen. Also weiter bis nach Kleinliebenau zur dortigen Schänke.
Das Gosebier schmeckte super lecker und die Speisen waren auch sehr schmackhaft. Kann man nur empfehlen, wenn man in dieser Gegend ist dort mal eine Rast einzulegen (Bis März noch Di und Mi Ruhetag sonst ab 11:00 Uhr geöffnet). Nach der Stärkung ging es gegen einen ziemlich böigen Wind von vorn nach Merseburg zurück.
Mir hat es heute noch einmal 21 Punkte für den WP eingebracht. War eine schöne Tour mit den Merseburgern. Das Wetter hat gepasst, die Geschwindigkeit bis zum Auensee war altersgerecht. Der zweite Tourabschnitt war dann etwas heftiger und es wurde uns doch etwas wärmer unter dem Trikot. Allen ein schönes Wochenende, bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2010)

Hallo, 
heute fand die angekÃ¼ndigte Wochentour zur DomholzschÃ¤nke statt. Die DomholzschÃ¤nke wurde heute aber dann doch nicht angesteuert.  Treffpunkt war der SÃ¼dfeldsee Hafen bei GroÃkayna. Es war mit dabei.
Uwe vom White Rock Tourenteam;
Reinhard1 und der Tourguide
Udo1.
PÃ¼nktlich  10:00 Uhr starteten wir. Es ging am Sportplatz vorbei zum Runstedter See bis zum Ostufer, hier auf einen Schleichweg bis zur MÃ¼llentsorger an der A38. Auf der LandstraÃe weiter bis Beuna und ab hier dann auf einen Feldweg bis nach Merseburg. Durch Merseburg durch und dann Ã¼ber die NeumarktbrÃ¼cke, an der Schleuse vorbei nach Meuschau. Ab Meuschau dann weiter nach Osten bis LÃ¶ssen. Ortsausgang LÃ¶ssen dann auf den Radweg der am sÃ¼dlichen Ufer vom Wallendorfer und RaÃnitzer See langgeht 
bis zum Einstieg in den Halle-Leipzig Goseweg. 
Zweimen wurde nÃ¶rdlich umfahren immer am Ufer der Luppe entlang bis nach MaÃlau. In MaÃlau stieÃen wir wieder auf die SalzstraÃe. NÃ¶rdlich MaÃlau folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg hoch zum Damm der Neuen Luppe.
Ab jetzt ging es auf dem Damm westwÃ¤rts bis zur MÃ¼ndung der Neuen Luppe in die WeiÃe Elster. 
Nach ca. 2 km verlieÃen wir den Damm und fuhren nach SÃ¼den in den Auenwald, bis zum Bodendenkmal der alten Eiche. 
Jetzt wieder 400 m retour und dann weiter auf den Hauptweg nach Westen durch den Auenwald. 
Bei Oberthau Ã¼berquerten wir die WeiÃe Elster und fuhren auf dem Elsterradweg bis zur BrÃ¼ck RaÃnitz. Jetzt weiter am Nordufer des RaÃnitzer Sees entlang und dann zwischen den Wallendorfer und RaÃnitzer See nach SÃ¼den. Hier stieÃen wir wieder auf den Halle-Leipzig Goseweg. Den folgten wir bis zum hÃ¶chsten Berg in dieser Region, den Hirschberg. Mit rund 65 m Ã¼ NN die hÃ¶chste Erhebung an den 2 Seen. Nachdem wir uns hochgearbeitet hatten, genossen wir den herrlichen Blick Ã¼ber die Seen bis hin nach Leipzig. 
Das VÃ¶lkerschlachtdenkmal war sehr gut zu erkennen. Danach eine rasante Abfahrt bis zum FuÃe des Hirschberges und am Wallendorfer See Nordufer bis nach Burgliebenau in die GaststÃ¤tte âZur GrÃ¼nen Aueâ. Das Gosebier mit Waldmeister hat mir auf jeden Fall sehr gut geschmeckt, ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache, ist eben gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig. 
Hinter Burgliebenau ging es dann noch ein wenig durch den Auenwald und dann weiter auf dem Damm der Steinlache nach Kollenbey und weiter Ã¼ber die EisenbahnbrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die Saale auf den Saaleradweg bis nach Merseburg West HÃ¶he B91. Hier war Tourende. Bis hier her hatten wir 52,5 km zurÃ¼ckgelegt, die Summe der Steigungen kann man vernachlÃ¤ssigen, war eben eine reine Flachlandtour, aber durch eine sehr schÃ¶ne Auenlandschaft. Reinhard1 und Uwe werden dann heute so an die 100 km herangekommen sein. War trotz Wind aus SÃ¼dwest eine schÃ¶ne Tour.
Die nÃ¤chste Wochentour findet am Mittwoch, den 07.04. statt. Treffpunkt 10:15 Uhr BahnÃ¼bergang in WeiÃenfels West. Es geht nach Bad KÃ¶sen auf dem Finnewanderweg-Saaleradweg und zurÃ¼ck Ã¼ber den Weinbergweg Ã¼ber GroÃwilsdorf und Freyburg nach WSF.
Rund 80 km und auch einige HÃ¶henmeter.


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2010)

Wer Lust und Zeit hat,
nächsten Mittwoch findet die Weinbergwanderwegtour statt.
Treffpunkt 1: Bahnhof Merseburg Gleis 5 09:36 Uhr Abfahrt mit DB nach WSF
Treffpunkt 2: Weißenfels West Bahnübergang 10:15 Uhr
*Weinbergwegtour*

Von Treffpunkt über den Weißen Berg nach
Rödgen-  oberhalb Leißling auf den Finnewanderweg durch das Franzosental-  Schönburg- Kirchholz Wanderweg bis Panischhaus- Kroppental- Saaleradweg  bis Einstieg "Kleine Saale" inAlmrich- Kleine Saalewanderweg bis  Schulpforte- Fischerhaus- Saaleradweg bis Bad Kösen- Scöne Aussicht-  Weinbergwanderweg bis Weinberghäuser- weiter Roßbach- Großwilsdorf-  Große und kleine Probstei- Balgstädt- Zeddenbachmühle- Freyburg- Alte  Göhle- Luftschiff- Uichteritz- WSF bzw. ab Pettstädt auf dem Pilgerweg nach Merseburg zurück.


Streckenlänge:  ca 80 km
reine Fahrzeit: ca. 5 Std.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7052


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2010)

Hallo, 
heute war ich mit Reinhard1 unterwegs. Wir  haben den Osterspaziergang etwas vorgezogen, das Wetter spielte ja auch sehr gut mit. 09:30 Uhr ging es vom Treffpunkt Großkaynaer See über die Halde Vesta 
an der Geisel entlang bis nach Bedra, von dort nach am Teich entlang bis Schortau. Ab Schortau die Straße  hoch zur Müchehöhe und auf der Höhe weiter bis zum östlichen Ortseingang Branderoda. Hier folgten wir den Göhlewanderweg bis zum Distelberg. 
Weiter ging es auf einen Feldweg über die Hirschtränke Höhe 194,9 bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Mücheln-Freyburg. Diese wurde gequert. Danach ging es durch die Neue Göhle nach Südwest, an den Wochenendhäusern am Göhlberg vorbei auf schmalen Pfad, der durch das Laub kaum auszumachen war bis zu einem Hohlweg. 
Diesen fuhren wir bergab bis zum östlichen Ortseingang Freyburg. Durch Freyburg durch über Marktplatz und Unstrutbrücke und dann auf einen langansteigenden Hohlweg hoch in die kleine Probstei. 
Der Anstieg ließ den Puls rasant ansteigen. Wir sind dann am Rastplatz Sitzgruppe mit Mahlsteintisch rausgekommen.  Den etwas breiteren Weg, der zum ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz führt haben wir diesmal gemieden, dafür sind wir auf einen sehr schmalen Trail an der Ostkante des Unstruttals weiter gefahren. An einen Stelle hat man einen super Ausblick auf Schloss Neuenburg. 
Die Weiterfahrt versperrte uns dann ein Elektrozaun. Also haben wir uns dann durch den Wald durchgeschlagen, einen neuen Weg angelegt 
und sind nach ca. 200 m auf einen Waldweg gestoßen, der schon im zuwachsen begriffen war. Man konnte die Trasse noch geradeso erahnen, der sind wir dann gefolgt bis wir nach ca. 1,5 km die Große Probstei erreicht hatten. Diese wurde in südwestlicher Richtung  durchquert, am Waldrand dann nach Süden zur Ortschaft Großwilsdorf. Ab hier dann auf den Naturlehrpfad an der Försterei vorbei bis nach Kleinjena runter. Von Kleinjena über die Unstrut nach Großjena. In Großjena am neuen Wegweiserobelisk eine kurze Rast 
und dann weiter über Dobichau nach Markröhlitz, hier Tourende. Reinhard1 ist dann über Uichteritz nach Weißenfels zurück, ich bin hoch zum Luftschiff und auf dem Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg.
Am Ende waren es dann immerhin noch 72,34 km geworden.


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2010)

Hallo, 
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen White Rock Tourenfahrer Wochentour.
Das Ziel der heutigen Tour war der Weinbergweg von Bad KÃ¶sen Richtung Naumburg WeinberghÃ¤user. Treffpunkt war 10:15 Uhr in WeiÃenfels West BahnÃ¼bergang. Ich, Udo1 der Tourguide, bin diesmal mit dem Hopperticket nach WSF gereist. Vom Bahnhof dann Ã¼ber WSF West zum BahnÃ¼bergang, wo schon etliche Fahrer auf mich warten wÃ¼rden, so hoffte ich zu mindestens.  Mein guter Begleiter auf den Wochentouren, Reinhard1, wartete schon auf mich. Da keiner mehr kam starteten wir auch pÃ¼nktlich um 10:15 Uhr. Wir fuhren dann parallel zur Burgenlandbahnstrecke bis zum Tunnel WSF West und dann weiter nach SÃ¼dwest an der Kleingartenanlage âSchÃ¶ne Aussichtâ vorbei, hinter dem Einkaufscenter entlang bis zur StraÃe Richtung LeiÃling. Nach einigen Metern bogen wir dann auf den Zubringer nach RÃ¶dgen ab, fuhren am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsrand entlang bis zur letzten StraÃe die nach Norden abbiegt. Diese folgten wir dann bis zum Saalehang. Am Ende fÃ¼hrt parallel zu den GartenzÃ¤unen ein Trampelpfad nach Westen in den LeiÃlinger Wald. Auf dem Weg ging es am oberen Saaleufer bis zum Kreuzweg. 
Ab hier dann weiter auf dem Finnewanderweg durch das sogenannte âFranzosentalâ, laut Karte ist es aber das KÃ¶tschbachtal. Achtung am Ende der Abfahrt liegt ein Baum Quer zum Weg. Da die Wege heute sehr trocken waren konnten wir in einem Zug den gegenÃ¼berliegenden Hang hochfahren, sonst drehten hier immer die Reifen durch. Kurz vor SchÃ¶nburg bogen wir auf einen Feldweg nach SÃ¼dost ab, der uns bis kurz vor die OrtsverbindungsstraÃe Possenhain-SchÃ¶nburg fÃ¼hrte. Ab hier dann auf den Downhill runter nach SchÃ¶nburg, Achtung es liegt sehr viel Laub auf diesem Weg, man weiÃ nicht immer was darunter liegt. Weiter ging es an der SchÃ¶nburg vorbei hoch zur Kirche SchÃ¶nburg, dann weiter durch die dortige Neubausiedlung nach SÃ¼dost und auf den naturbelassenen Wanderweg runter zum Panisch Haus. Durch das Kroppental bis vor zur NeumÃ¼hle 
und dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis zum Pegel bei Grochlitz. Hier wurden wir mit einer Laolawelle durch eine Kindergartengruppe, 
die sich extra fÃ¼r uns zum Spalier aufgestellt hatte freudig gegrÃ¼Ãt. Hatten wir beide auf unseren Touren so noch nie erlebt. Danke Kinder es hat uns sehr gefreut. Weiter ging es dann auf dem Saaleradweg zum BlÃ¼tengrund 
und von dort nach Almrich. Ab jetzt folgten wir der Kleinen Saale 
an der Klopstockquelle vorbei 
bis zum Kloster Schulpforte. Es ging durch den Park, in der Mitte steht eine riesige Platane die sicherlich in ihrem Leben schon viel gesehen hat. 
Als wir die B87 erreicht hatten wendeten wir uns nach Norden und fuhren wieder zum Saaleradweg am Fischhaus. Jetzt folgten wir den Radweg auf dem Damm bis nach Bad KÃ¶sen. In Bad KÃ¶sen dann auf dem Weg parallel zum 360 m langen PumpgestÃ¤nge hoch zum Gradierwerk. 
Auf der RÃ¼cktour noch ein kurzer Blick in den Borlachturm, wo die Sole gefÃ¶rdert wird und dann Ã¼ber die SaalebrÃ¼cke hoch zur SchÃ¶nen Aussicht. Der Anstieg war wie immer etwas schweiÃtreibend. Kurz vor FrÃ¤nkenau in HÃ¶he Eingang SchieÃplatz bogen wir auf den Weinbergwanderweg ab. Nach 200 m eine Bank, besetzt durch Waldarbeiter bei der Pause, die sich aber nach unserem anhalten wieder an die Arbeit machten. Jetzt eine Pause und Marscherleichterung fÃ¼r die weitere Fahrt 
auf dem Weinbergwanderweg durchgefÃ¼hrt. Weiter ging es auf dem Wanderweg bis zum ersten Denkmal, dem BlÃ¼cherstein 
(im Volksmund fÃ¤lschlicher Weise als Napoleonstein benannt). 
_Der Stein steht auf einer HÃ¶he von 244 m Ã¼.NN. Er wurde anlÃ¤sslich des 50 zigsten Jahrestag der Befreiung Deutschlands von der napoleonischen Herrschaft errichtet. Das Eiserne Kreuz, das sich auf dem Sockel befunden hat ist verschwunden. Die Inschrift â18. Juni 1815â ist noch lesbar und soll an die Schlacht bei Belle-Alliance in der belgischen Provinz Brabant erinnern. (Bekannt auch unter die Schlacht bei Waterloo.)_
Von hier weiter an der Kante zum Saaletal bis zum Prinz-Heinrich-Stein,
den ein Eisernes Kreuz ziert. _Die Inschrift ist nicht mehr zu erkennen. Sie lautete aber: âAus SchÃ¼tzengrabensteinen im Kriegsjahr 1916 errichtet vom JÃ¤gerersatzbataillon Nr.4 zur Erinnerung an das vierzigjÃ¤hrige ChefjubilÃ¤um des FÃ¼rsten Heinrich ReuÃ â 13.09.16â Dann folgte der Vers âHeilig Vaterland. In Gefahren Deine SÃ¶hne stehen, Dich zu wahren. Sie uns all entbrannt. Sohn bei SÃ¶hnen stehen. Du sollst bleiben, Land! Wir vergehen!â_
_Der Stein wurde am 30.10.1916 morgens 09:00 Uhr geweiht. Die Steine aus dem das Denkmal besteht haben die Rekruten des JÃ¤gerersatzbataillon Nr.4 bei dem Ausheben von SchÃ¼tzengrÃ¤ben aus dem Kalkstein in der NÃ¤he des Denkmals errichtet._
Von hier oben hat man einen herrlichen Blick in das Saaletal Flussauf- und abwÃ¤rts.
Der Weinbergweg fÃ¼hrte uns bis zu WeinberghÃ¤user. Jetzt folgten wir den dortigen Wanderweg bis RoÃbach. Hinter der Kirche RoÃbach dann den Wanderweg hoch, auch von hier hat man einen herrlichen Blick Ã¼ber das Unstruttal Richtung Alte GÃ¶hle. 
An der OrtsverbindungsstraÃe Kleinjena-GroÃwilsdorf angekommen folgten wir nach 200 m einen schmalen Waldweg, der uns bis kurz vor die Burgenlandbahnstrecke fÃ¼hrte. Wir folgten den dortigen Wanderweg nach Kleinjena und Ã¼berquerten dann die Unstrut bei GroÃjena. Hier trafen wir noch den JÃ¼rgen aus WSF mit Rennrad. Nach einen kurzen Plausch und das Betrachten der Reblaus 
auf der Unstrut fuhren wir dann am linken Ufer der Unstrut am âSteinernen Bilderbuchâ bis zur HennebrÃ¼cke. Dort wurde die Saale wieder Ã¼berquert und dann auf dem rechten Saaleradweg Ã¼ber SchÃ¶nburg
bis nach LeiÃling Bahnhof zurÃ¼ckgefahren. Man merkte heute noch richtig, dass noch Osterferien sind. Eltern mit ihren SprÃ¶sslingen per Rad auf Tour.
Insgesamt hatten wir heute bei Kaiserwetter 53,4 km und 651 HM zurÃ¼ckgelegt. Die Wege waren alle trocken und sehr gut fahrbar.


----------



## Udo1 (16. April 2010)

Hallo,
am Sonntag unternehmen die etwas älteren eine Tour auf "Kindis" Spuren.
Start: Dessau Bahnhof 10:00 Uhr
Merseburg Treffpunkt 08:00 Uhr Bahnhof.
Mit SA-Ticket bis Dessau und dann auf einen Rundkurs, den "Kindi" aus dem Thema "                *Dessauer auf der Suche nach Höhenmetern" 
zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
Anmeldung hier: *http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10057

Anmerkung: Wir sind gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen, es wird also kein Rennen werden.


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Sonntag unternehmen die etwas älteren eine Tour auf "Kindis" Spuren.
> Start: Dessau Bahnhof 10:00 Uhr
> Merseburg Treffpunkt 08:00 Uhr Bahnhof.
> ...


Hallo,
muss die Tour leider absagen, bekomme fast keine Luft mehr durch die Nase. Der Husten und der Schnupfen hat mich voll im Griff, muss mich erst auskurieren.


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2010)

Hallo Andi65,
habe es total verschwitzt.
Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Gesundheit und immer ordentlich Luft auf den Reifen.
Werde schnell gesund, kuriere Dich ordentlich aus, damit es demnächst wieder einmal gemeinsam auf Tour gehen kann.


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2010)

Hallo,
die nächste Dienstagstour am 20.04.
Start: 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz WSF
*Tourguide: Reinhard1*
Abfahrt in Merseburg: 08:30 Uhr ab "Audi-Autohaus" an der B91.
Ziel: Mondsee
Wer Lust und Zeit hatkann sich nachfolgend anmelden.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9624


----------



## andi65 (18. April 2010)

Hallo Udo,
danke für die Geburtstagsgrüße  . Werd mir große Mühe geben, daß ich den Virus schnellstmöglich vertreibe .


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2010)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen White Rock Tourenfahrer Wochentour Weißenfels-Mondsee.
Das Ziel der heutigen Tour war der Mondsee bei Hohenmölsen. Treffpunkt war 10:00 Uhr in Weißenfels Marktbrunnen. Der Tourguide der heutigen Tour war der *Reinhard1.*
Mit dabei waren Udo1 und Bikermario aus Merseburg. Wir Merseburger sind diesmal mit dem Bike zum Treffpunkt mit unseren Tourguide angereist. Wir hatten noch ein wenig Zeit bis 10:00 Uhr, so konnte ich noch schnell meinen Sattelinnendruck etwas erhöhen.
Der Tourguide traf dann 5 Minuten vor Start ein, so konnten wir pünktlich die Tour beginnen.
Da Reinhard ja der heutige Tourguide war, konnte ich mich mal entspannt zurücklehnen und mir die schöne Weißenfelser Umgebung betrachten. Reinhard führte und sodann auf der Leipziger Straße Richtung Herrenmühle. In Höhe der Mühle führte er uns hoch zum Klemmberg und lotste uns durch den Wald bis zur Umgehungsstraße. Diese überquerten wir und fuhren weiter nach Borau und Kleben. Weiter auf der B176 und dann durch das Zorbauer Gewerbegebiet bis zur B91. Auf dem herrlichen Radweg neben der B91 ging es dann bis kurz hinter Dibbelsdorf. Hier mussten wir die B91 unterqueren und dann auf der ausgebauten Straße neben der B91 weiterfahren. Auf Höhe Oberwerschen verließen wir dann die B91 und fuhren auf dem Radweg Richtung Westen bis Gröben. In Gröben nach Südost, am PW Halde (Pumpwerk) vorbei bis zur B91. Dann ca. 700 Meter auf der B91 nach Deuben. Ab jetzt weiter auf dem Radweg durch Deuben auf dem ausgeschilderten Weg nach Pirkau,
  über Naundorf. Ortsausgang Naundorf keine Ausschilderung mehr. Der Weg gabelte sich jetzt nach rechts (gut fahrbar) nach links weniger gut fahrbar. Ausschilderung keine. Also entschlossen wir uns den gut fahrbaren weg nach rechts zu nehmen. Im nach hinein stellten wir dann aber fest das es eine Fehlentscheidung war. Was eigentlich von der Landschaft, bewachsene Halde, nicht schlecht war.
Es ging dann kreuz und quer über die Hochhalde bis zur L191, Neuaufschluss Tagebau (700 Meter nördlich der Ortschaft Pirkau). Nach 150 Meter Richtung Norden auf der L191 ging wieder ein Weg zur Halde, den wir dann auch folgten. Dieser Weg führte uns durch Hochwiesen, Rapsfelder in einem leichten Bogen West-Nord in ein kleines Waldstück wo der Weg dann am Feldrain endete. Am Horizont im Norden war eine Baumreihe auszumachen, an der wohl ein Weg entlang führte. Also wurde ein neuer Weg angelegt.
Es fuhr sich anfangs ziemlich schwer, da das Oberflächenwasser vor sehr kurzer Zeit abgetrocknet war. Ab der Mitte musste nochmals kurz geschoben werden, sehr feucht die Räder versanken im Schlamm.
Auf jeden Fall erreichte wir den Weg und fuhren diesen gen Osten am Südlichen Ufer des Mondsee entlang bis zur Gaststätte, hier Pause (Kneipe aber geschlossen).
Nach der Stärkung ging es auf dem Radweg bis nach Jaucha und weiter durch Hohenmölsen, Wählitz bis nach Webau. Ab jetzt folgten wir den Rippach und Nessaradweg
bis Rippach Weinberg. Hier überquerten wir die BAB A9 und beendeten dort die Tour. Reinhard1
fuhr dann über Dehlitz nach Weißenfels zurück, wir zwei Merseburger wandten uns gen Norden zum Saaleradweg und folgten diesen bis nach Merseburg.
  Die Strecke ab WSF bis zum Ende der Tour hatte eine Länge von 49,5 km und 360 HM, wir Merseburger hatten am Schluss ein wenig über 90 km gefahren bei einem Schnitt von immerhin noch 18,1 km/h. Die Strecke die Reinhard1 ausgesucht hatte war sehr gut fahrbar, auch Trekkingrad tauglich. Die Sonne lachte die gesamte Zeit über und der Wind war heute mal eine Größe die man getrost vernachlässigen konnte. Danke Reinhard, war wieder einmal eine tolle Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (21. April 2010)

Hallo,
am Dienstag, den 27.04. eine Tour durch den Burgenlandkreis.
Start:  09:00 Uhr Bahnhof WSF mit Burgenlandbahn bis Zeitz.
*Strecke:* Zeitz-Herrmannschacht- Halde Deuben-Mondsee-Deuben-
Teuchern-Schelkbachtal-Schelkau-Wasserschloss  Bonau-Zellschenbach-Zellschen-Pretsch-Stößen-Lohmühle-  Gröbitz-Plenschütz-Kötschbach-Posenhain-Kötschbachtal-Saaleradweg-Leißling-WSF
Start ab Merseburg 08:35 Uhr Audi-Autohaus an der B91 Anfahrt nach WSF über den Südfeldsee.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9624


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2010)

@Reinhard1,
habe schon mal die Tour geplant. Bei der Planung habe ich als Grundlage die Karte des Alten Landkreises Weißenfels genommen und versucht nur die regionalen Wanderwege/Radwege zu benutzen. Straßen habe ich so weit es geht außen vorgelassen. Es werden dann ca. 63 km, 408 HM bei guten 4 Std reine Fahrzeit werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2010)

@Reinhard1,
habe gestern eine interessante Runde im Burgenlandkreis gedreht. Von der "Schönen Aussicht" in WSF auf dem Finnewanderweg bis Schönburg, durch das Kroppental zum Saaleradweg. Weiter an der Kleinen Saale bis nach Bad Kösen. Von dort hoch zur Schönen Aussicht und auf dem Weinbergwanderweg bis nach Roßbach. In der "Hupe" Mittagspause, leckere Angebote. Nach der Mittagspause hinter der Kirche von Roßbach hoch nach Großwillsdorf und über das Plateau bis nach Balgstädt. Von Balgstädt dann auf dem Unstrutradweg über Zeddenbachmühle an Napoleons ehemaligen Unstrutübergängen unterhalb seiner Artilleriestellungen auf den Schweigenbergen bis nach Freyburg. Hier hoch zur Neuenburg und dann an der Talkante wieder zum Unstrutradweg. Weiter über Großjena zum Steinernen Bilderbuch. Hinter dem Bilderbuch den Berg hoch zum Uhrengedenkstein und dann über den Schießplatz nach Goseck zur Kreisgrabenanlage. Über Lobitzsch und Uichteritz nach WSF zurück. 76,7 km bei 972 HM, das Wetter war ja hervorragend für diese Tour.
Im Anhang mal die Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Dienstag, den 27.04. eine Tour durch den Burgenlandkreis.
> Start:  09:00 Uhr Bahnhof WSF mit Burgenlandbahn bis Zeitz.
> *Strecke:* Zeitz-Herrmannschacht- Halde Deuben-Mondsee-Deuben-
> ...


Es hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen.
Es muss heißen: Start ab Merseburg 07:25 Uhr Audi-Autohaus an der B91 Anfahrt nach WSF-Bahnhof  über Leuna-Spergau-Großkorbetha-Saaleradweg-WSF Bahnhof.


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2010)

@Reinhard1,
war heute mit Frau zu Fuß im Bereich Unstrutradweg Freyburg-Blütengrund unterwegs. Wir kamen kaum vorwärts, Radfahrer, Fußgänger und dazwischen noch teilweise PKW ohne Ende. Wir haben uns dann erst einmal in das Max Klinger Kaffee auf dem Klingerweinberg gerettet. Also an einem Wochenende bei solch einem Wetter wie heute macht Radfahren an Saale und Unstrut echt keinen Spaß, da kann man dann gleich schieben. Trotzdem war es eine schöne Wanderung.


----------



## Reinhard1 (25. April 2010)

Hallo Udo,
gestern waren wir zum Frühlingstanz und heute bei Radio Brocken bei uns am Bootshaus.
Es gab leckeren Kuchen. Bis Dienstag.
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2010)

Hallo, 
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Tour mit den White Rock Tourenfahrern Zeitz-Herrmannschacht-Halde Deuben-Mondsee Westseite-Rippachradweg-Schelkbachwanderweg-Bonau-Osterfeld-Gröbitz-Kotschbachtal-Leißling WSF.
Mit dabei waren Reinhard1, Jürgen aus WSF und der Tourguide der heutigen Tour Udo1.
Start war in Weißenfels West um 09:00 Uhr. Mit der Burgenlandbahn ging es dann bis Zeitz.
Von Zeitz Bahnhof Richtung Westen zum Herrmannschacht. 
Ab hier sollte ein Radweg Richtung Pirkau/Mondsee gehen. War leider noch nicht fertig, die Gleise fehlten zwar schon, aber der Schotter war noch auf dem Bahndamm vorhanden. Also einen alternativen Weg gesucht und auch gefunden. Ab Ortsmitte Grana sind wir dann nach Norden auf einer alten Straße gefahren, an einer Tongrube vorbei, die B91 gequert und dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis Unterschwöditz. Weiter nach Nonnewitz und dann durch Nixtditz nach Norden in die Deubener Halde rein. Das Denkmal besucht und dann immer weiter nach Norden durch die Halde. 
Östlich von Zembschen verließen wir die Halde und fuhren dann über Zembschen zum Rippachradweg. 
Den Rippachradweg folgten wir bis Teuchern. Ab Teuchern Ortsmitte dann nach Süden, grobe Richtung Lagnitz. Hinter der Rinderzuchtanlage bogen wir nach Westen ab und folgten den Schelkbachwanderweg am Schelkbach bis Schelkau. Ein Top Trail, Natur vom feinsten, der Weg ist sehr zu empfehlen.
Von Schelkau folgten wir den Wanderweg nach Bonau bis zum dortigen Wasserschloss. Wasserschloss ist leider immer noch geschlossen. 
Ab Bonau dann auf einen Wiesenweg bis Meineweh und dann über Unterkaka und Oberkaka weiter unter der A9 hindurch bis nach Korseburg. Hinter Korseburg nach Norden durch das Gewerbegebiet und auf Feldwegen bis nach Stößen.
Von Stößen auf einen Wanderweg nach Priestädt, dann weiter über die Lohmühle am Nautschkebach entlang bis nach Gröbitz. Ortsausgang Gröbitz nach Westen und dann nach einigen 100 Metern wieder nach Norden abgebogen bis nach Plotha. Von Plotha nach Plennschütz und dann am Kötschbach entlang bis Possenhain. Possenhain wurde am östlichen Ortseingang Richtung Norden passiert. Weiter ging es durch das gesamte Kötschbachtal 
bis nach Leißling und ab dort weiter auf dem Saalradweg bis WSF.
Die Strecke hatte am Ende eine Gesamtlänge von 64 km und 514 HM. Das Wetter war heute ideal für diese Tour, bis auf meinen Hinterradplatten ab WSF-West gab es keine Pannen.


----------



## Kasebi (28. April 2010)

Hallo Udo
Eine schöne Tour habt ihr gemacht. Allerdings ist dir ein Fehler unterlaufen. Die Bahnline die da zum Radweg ausgebaut werden soll geht nicht nach Pirkau. Das ist die ehemalige Bahntrasse nach Osterfeld 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Eine schöne Tour habt ihr gemacht. Allerdings ist dir ein Fehler unterlaufen. Die Bahnline die da zum Radweg ausgebaut werden soll geht nicht nach Pirkau. Das ist die ehemalige Bahntrasse nach Osterfeld
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Danke für die Info kasebi.


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2010)

Hallo,
wer Lust hat kann ja morgen auf eine etwas schnellere Runde von Merseburg nach Bad Düben-Bitterfeld mit kommen.
Start Merseburg 08:30 Uhr Zeppelinstraße Ecke/ Kastanienpromenade
Strecke:  Mer-Meuschau-Rüsterweg-Luppenau-Raßnitz-Elsterradweg bis kurz vor dem  Auensee Leipzig- Wiederitzsch-Rackwitz- Mocherwitz- Brinnis- Badrina-  Schnaditzer Wald- Schnaditz- Bad Düben-Elsterradweg- Bitterfeld
Ab  Bitterfeld mit Hopperticket zurück nach Merseburg
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2010)

@Reinhard1,
schlage folgende Tour für nächsten Dienstag vor.
Rundkurs Dessau- Hundeluft-Dessau.
Abfahrt WSF: 09:05 Uhr mit SA-Ticket, musst Du kaufen, weil längster Weg.
Abfahrt Merseburg: 09:22 Uhr hier steige ich dazu
Abfahrt Halle: 09:43 Uhr
Ankunft Dessau: 10:44 Uhr und Start 10:48 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2010)

Hallo,
habe heute mal schnell, für unsere Himmelsfahrttour, die Anfahrtstrecke von Merseburg nach Bad Düben erkundet.
Es begleiteten mich Erich und Harti vom Merseburger Radverein.
08:30 Uhr war scharfer Start. Es ging gleich zum Saaleradweg und dann über Schkopau und Kollenbey bis zur Weißen Elster bei Burgliebenau. Auf dem Elsterradweg dann weiter bis kurz vor dem Auensee.
Aber in Höhe Raßnitz erst einmal Marscherleichterung, Jacken aus.
Kurz vor dem Auensee haben wir dann den Radweg verlassen und sind über Wahren-Lindenthal bis nach Wiederitzsch auf Nebenstraßen weiter. Nördlich Kleinwiederitzsch haben wir dann die BAB 14 unterquert und sind dann über Pödelwitz nach Kletzen weiter.
Die Zufahrt nach Kletzen war, wie man sehen kann, mit schönem alten Pflaster gepflastert.
In Kletzen erst einmal schnell ein Sonnencremehalt.
Von Kletzen immer weiter auf Nebenstraßen nach Norden über Brinnis, Badrina dann in den Tiefensee Wald. Den Wald durchquert
und dann weiter über Tiefensee und Schnaditz nach Bad Düben. Einen kleinen Abstecher zur Schiffsmühle und Burg
und dann auf den kürzesten Weg zur Waldschänke / Alaunwerk.
Hier Mittagspause.
Essen schmeckte lecker, das nächste mal nehme ich die Seniorenportion, kaum geschafft die Portionen sind riesig.
Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt weiter nach Bitterfeld und dann mit dem Hopperticket zurück nach Merseburg. Das Wetter war heute aber zu schön, also entschlossen wir uns zurück zu fahren, aber auf einer anderen Strecke.
Also Kette rechts bis nichts mehr ging und dann ab über Bad Düben nach Delitzsch. Von Delitzsch weiter östlich am Werbeliner See vorbei nach Lindenthal. Von dort wieder an die Neue Luppe zum Radweg und auf dem schnellsten Weg zur Domholzschänke zur Goseprobe.
Hat wieder einmal lecker geschmeckt, Harti nochmals Dank für den guten Trunk. Über Kleinliebenau und den Auendörfern ging es dann nach Merseburg zurück.
Hier verlassen wir gerade den Wald bei Horburg/Maßlau, es roch nach Bärlauch satt.
Einen Pferdetransport der etwas anderen Art sahen wir auch noch, der kleine Sohnemann musste auf der Beifahrerseite das Pferd festhalten und weinte fast, weil er das Tier nicht so richtig halten konnte. Sein Vater ermunterte ihn immer den Strick ordentlich fest zuhalten.
Alles in allem waren es dann doch noch 149 km geworden bei einer Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 21 km/h und man glaubt es kaum, aber es waren auch noch 508 HM dabei. Das Wetter war Klasse, morgen soll es ja wieder schlechter werden.


----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2010)

Hallo Reinhard1,
zum Geburtstag alles gute, Touren ohne Stürze und immer Luft auf den Reifen.


----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Reinhard1,
> schlage folgende Tour für nächsten Dienstag vor.
> Rundkurs Dessau- Hundeluft-Dessau.
> Abfahrt WSF: 09:05 Uhr mit SA-Ticket, musst Du kaufen, weil längster Weg.
> ...


@Reinhard1,
Tour ist im LMB eingetragen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8876
Bis jetzt sind mit dabei: aus WSF, Du und wahrscheinlich noch zwei Mitfahrer. 
Merseburg: Ich dann sind wir also bis jetzt 4 Mann. 
SA-Ticket besorgst dann Du bitte.
Wir fahren dann die etwas abgewandelte Tour die mir "kindi" dankeswerter Weise zur Verfügung gestellt hat.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
war heute mit 4 White Rock Tourenteamfahrer auf einem Rundkurs Rund um Dessau auf dem R1 und dann weiter über die Elbe über Gut Werder-Klieken- Hundeluft-Thießener Mühle- Thießen- Kupferhammer- Kleinlaitzkau- Weinberg- Bornum- Mühlsdorf-Hirschberg- Rodleben-Neeken- Brambach- Großkünau-Dessau.
Es war eine TOP-Tour durch herrliche Auenwälder im Muldebereich und den Kliekener Auen. Im ehemaligen Sperrgebiet Klosterforst bei Klieken gleich hinter dem Eisenbahntunnel wurde der Wald zur illegalen Mülldeponie gemacht.
Es ging dann immer gen Norden durch das ausgedehnte Waldgebiet Barlos Hagen bis nach Hundeluft.
Auf unsern Weg querten wir mehrmals die Rössel. Weiter dann über die Thießener Mühle zum Kupferhammer, leider heute geschlossen, wie fast alle Gaststätten, oder sie standen zum Verkauf. Also weiter Richtung Nordwest über den Teichgraben nach Kleinlaitzkau. Hier wollten wir eigentlich an der Nuthe bis nach Bornum, aber in Höhe Westufer See
mussten wir dann eine alternative Route einschlagen, Weg war zu Ende. Also retour und nördlich See am Weinberg entlang nach Bornum.
Ab Bornum dann 90° nach Süden am Schloßberg und Hirschberg vorbei bis zur B184. Diese einige 100 Meter nach Osten gefolgt und dann nach Süden abgebogen, östlich der Bahnstation war dann erst einmal Schluss. Der Weg wurde durch einen zweigleisigen Schienenstrang durchtrennt. Den Weg an den Schienen weiter nach Osten bis HP Rodleben, hier über die Bahnlinie und dann Rodleben nördlich umfahren. Weiter auf der Landstraße nach Neeken. Ab Neeken dann wieder nach Süden bis nach Brambach zum Gasthaus. Dort die nette Kellnerin gebeten, den Fährmann zu rufen. Die Glocke schellte
und der Fährmann begab sich sogleich zu Mobby Dick.
Die Elbe haben wir dann ohne Probleme überquert. Auf der linken Seite weiter auf dem Elberadweg nach Osten und in einem Bogen bis nach Großkühnau. Auf dem Radweg dann auf dem kürzesten Weg zum Bahnhof. Wir schafften gerade so noch den Zug um 15:52 Uhr.
War wieder einmal eine tolle Tour, landschaftlich vom feinsten. Schöne Auenwälder mit sehr altem Baumbestand. Am Ende waren es dann 71 km und 256 HM. Das Wetter hat gepasst, wir hatten keinen Regen abbekommen, der war immer schon vor uns da gewesen. Die Mitfahrer waren nett, sind ohne zu murren alle wege mitgefahren. Es wurde sich auf dieser unbekannten Strecke nicht ein einziges mal verfahren. An dieser Stelle nochmals Dank an "kindi" aus Dessau, der den Track zur Verfügung gestellt hat, habe ihn ein wenig abgewandelt.


----------



## kindi (5. Mai 2010)

Schöner Bericht Udo und toll wenn das mit der Route so reibungslos geklappt hat.
Tja, der Weg am See von Kleinleitzkau nach Bornum ist nicht immer befahrbar. Hängt davon ab, wie der Bauer sein Feld bestellt und wie oft dieser Pfad von Ross und Reiter benutzt wird.
Tut mir leid, das ich euch nicht führen konnte, aber unter der Woche muß ich immer noch arbeiten und das wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern. Aber vielleicht spiele ich ja mal wieder Lotto. Wie hoch ist gerade der Jackpot?
Wie schon einmal geschrieben, werde ich auf jeden Fall noch einen Touraufruf an einem Wochenende starten. Mir schmebt so Anfang Juni bzw. vielleicht auch letzte Maiwochenende vor.
Ein paar Schmankerl gibt es in unserer Region noch zu entdecken!

Macht weiter so!

kindi


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2010)

kindi schrieb:


> .....
> Wie schon einmal geschrieben, werde ich auf jeden Fall noch einen Touraufruf an einem Wochenende starten. Mir schmebt so Anfang Juni bzw. vielleicht auch letzte Maiwochenende vor.
> Ein paar Schmankerl gibt es in unserer Region noch zu entdecken!
> ...kindi


Werde auf Deinen Touraufruf warten und wenn es bei mir kein Enkelwochenende ist, versuchen dabei zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
habe heute den letzten Sonnentag in dieser Woche genutzt, um bei meinen  Mechaniker in WSF das Tretlager wechseln zu lassen. Aber zu erst wurden einige schon eingelagerte Wintersachen  wieder aktiviert, war ja auch ***kalt heute morgen.
Auf der Fahrt kam ich mir vor, als ob ich auf einem Pferd sitzen würde.  Das Hinterrad schlug noch stärker, als bei der gestrigen Tour. Da das  erst seit meinen, vor kurzem durchgeführten Schlauchwechsel war, dachte  ich schon es liegt am falsch montierten Reifen. Es fühlte sich wie ein  Höhenschlag an. Also nach dem Wechsel des Tretlagers, nach immerhin 28520  km und immer Maschienenwäsche, hat es ziemlich lange gehalten. Als das fachkundige Auge meines Mechanikers meine Vermutung  bestätigte, Höhenschlag und das Rad ausbaute, den Reifen runter warf  und noch das Felgenband entfernte sah meine Hohlkammerfelge unter dem  Felgenband so aus:
Ein Riss auf 1/3 der Felge. Nun ja neue Felge war vorhanden, also ging es sogleich los mit dem Neueinspeichen der Rohloffnabe.
Das Auspeichen ging schneller als das Einspeichen.
Geschafft, neue Speichen waren auch vorrätig und bei einer Tasse Kaffee war die Rohloffnabe im nu eingespeicht. Auf der Rücktour ereilte mich noch einmal die Pannenhexe, Bowdenzug von der Schaltung im Drehgriff gerissen. Also 11. Gang manuell eingelegt und Singlespeed mäßig 23 km nach Hause. Da ja morgen Starkregen angesagt ist kann dann in Ruhe der Bowdenzug neu eingezogen werden.
Auf der Rücktour stellte ich mit entsetzen fest, das am Eingang zum Airpark ein Warnschild angebracht wurde, von wem war nicht zu erfahren.
War sicherlich ein Scherzbold.


----------



## GTdanni (5. Mai 2010)

Hey der Andrej beim Einspeichen. 

Das kann er wirklich gut und macht es auch sehr gern.  


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
habe für den 19.05. mal eine kleine Tour durch die Elster-Luppeauen von Merseburg bis Leipzig und zurück ins LMB eingetragen.
Anmeldung und Info hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9424


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2010)

@Reinhard1,
ich habe einen interessanten Tourvorschlag. Tour zum geographischen Mittelpunkt von Sachsen-Anhalt. Auf Bitte der MZ hat das Landesamt für Vermessung und Geoinformationen den Mittelpunkt neu bestimmt.
Der Mittelpunkt liegt jetzt westlich Schönebeck/Elbe.



Koordinaten:
11°  42´ 09,6´´  östlicher Länge
52°  00´ 32,6´´  nördlicher Breite
Ich schlage vor demnächst mal eine Tour zu diesem Punkt zu machen.
Von WSF sind es nur 129 km. Also mein Vorschlag mit SA-Ticket bis Schönebeck/Elbe und zurück auf dem Saaleradweg.
Abfahrt in WSF mit DB um 09:03 Uhr, Ankunft in Schönebeck um 10 10:38 Uhr. Vom Bahnhof bis zum Mittelpunkt sind es rund 3,5 km und dann über Calbe zum Saaleradweg und auf diesem zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Mai 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Reinhard1,
> ich habe einen interessanten Tourvorschlag. Tour zum geographischen Mittelpunkt von Sachsen-Anhalt. Auf Bitte der MZ hat das Landesamt für Vermessung und Geoinformationen den Mittelpunkt neu bestimmt.
> Der Mittelpunkt liegt jetzt westlich Schönebeck/Elbe.
> 
> ...


@Reinhard1,
wie Du signalisiert hast, werde ich die Tour für den 25.05. einstellen. Start in WSF um 09:03 mit SA-Ticket.Mal sehen wer noch so mit kommt.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9371


----------



## kindi (11. Mai 2010)

Nehmt zum Anfang das rechte Elbeufer mit Pretziener Wehr, Schloss Dornburg und Elberadweg bis (Barby).
Dann übersetzen mit der Fähre!
Ist der schönere Weg!
Tolle Idee-leider muss ich arbeiten!

kindi


----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2010)

kindi schrieb:


> Nehmt zum Anfang das rechte Elbeufer mit Pretziener Wehr, Schloss Dornburg und Elberadweg bis (Barby).
> Dann übersetzen mit der Fähre!
> Ist der schönere Weg!
> Tolle Idee-leider muss ich arbeiten!
> ...


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2010)

@Reinhard1,
Kette und Gabel geölt, Rucksack ist gepackt, Wettervorhersage angesehen, die Himmelfahrttour kann kommen. Habe aus 5 Wetterdiensten das Beste rausgesucht. Von Mittwoch bis Sonntag kein Regen in der Düberner Heide. Dann bis Morgen am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2010)

Hier ein kleiner Tourbericht von unserer Himmelfahrtstour Ã¼ber 5 Tage in die DÃ¼bener Heide. Es waren mit dabei 5 White Rock Tourenteamfahrer aus WSF, sowie 4 Freunde der White-Rock-Tourenteamfahrer
Tourguide fÃ¼r alle Tage war ich gewesen und ich kann sagen, dass wir uns kein einziges Mal verfahren hatten.
Start war um 09:00 Uhr am 12.05. auf dem Markt in WeiÃenfels. Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es dann Ã¼ber Bad DÃ¼renberg bis zum Treffpunkt mit den Tourguide fÃ¼r die 4 Tage in Merseburg Meuschau am Anfang des RÃ¼sterrwanderweges.
Gegen 10:20 Uhr trafen dann die WeiÃenfelser am Treffpunkt ein. Auf dem RÃ¼sterwanderweg ging es Ã¼ber Luppenau und LÃ¶ssen zum Wallendorfer See. Zwischen Wallendorfer See und RaÃnitzer See dann weiter zum Elsterradweg. Auf dem Damm dann bis hinter die B186 zur ersten Pause, in der DomholzschÃ¤nke.
Das Essen und die Gose kamen zur richtigen Zeit.
Nach der StÃ¤rkung ging es weiter auf dem Damm der Neuen Luppe bis kurz vor dem Auensee. Hier verlieÃen wir den Damm und fuhren Richtung Norden Ã¼ber Wahren und Lindenthal bis nach Wiederitzsch. Ortsausgang Kleinwiederitzsch unterquerten wir die BAB 14 und fuhren dann auf NebenstraÃen und Feldwegen weiter in nÃ¶rdlicher Richtung. In Badrina machten wir in einer alten BÃ¤ckerei eine kleine Pause bei Kaffee und Kuchen. Nach der StÃ¤rkung ging es dann auf einen Feldweg in nordÃ¶stlicher Richtung durch die Prellheide bis zum Wasserschloss in Schnaditz. Die Mulde wurde dann Ortseingang Bad DÃ¼ben Ã¼berquert. Nach der BrÃ¼cke ging es auf einen Wanderweg an der Burg DÃ¼ben vorbei bis zum Alaunwerk zu unserem Biwak âWaldschÃ¤nkeâ, den zentralen Ausgangspunkt unserer DÃ¼bener Heide Touren. Nach dem Beziehen der Zimmer wurde erst einmal ein schwarzes aus KrÃ¶stitz gezischt.
Die erste Etappe war somit abgeschlossen. Es waren dann so von WSF ca. 95 km und 210 HM. Das Wetter hatte gut mitgespielt, wir hatten immer RÃ¼ckenwind.
Am zweiten Tag war dann die obligatorische Wanderung, die uns zuerst am Roten Ufer der Mulde zur Burg DÃ¼ben und dann durch den Kurpark Ã¼ber den Moorlehrpfad bis zum Gesundbrunnen fÃ¼hrte.
Hier war der Wendepunkt und es ging zurÃ¼ck durch das DÃ¼bener Kirchenholz bis zur HammermÃ¼hle. In der GaststÃ¤tte âHammermÃ¼hleâ noch eine kleine flÃ¼ssige Wegzehrung und dann die letzten 4 km bis zum Biwak zurÃ¼ck. Hier brutzelte inzwischen das zweite Wildschwein am SpieÃ.Die Portionen waren riesig, geschmeckt hat das Schwein hervorragend und das âSchwarzeâ schmeckte auch noch gut. Das Wetter war etwas kÃ¼hl, aber es wurden 17,14 km zurÃ¼ckgelegt, so dass wir nicht allzu sehr gefroren hatten. Am Nachmittag traf dann noch 3 NachzÃ¼gler ein.
Der 3. Tag, Freitag, fÃ¼hrte uns durch den Ostteil der DÃ¼bener Heide. Zuerst ging es nach Norden auf dem Lutherwanderweg, an der Naturparksteele vorbei bis zum Lutherstein an der B2 gelegen. Wir folgten den Weg weiter nach Nordwesten bis zum Biberbeobachtungsturm, leider keine gesehen. Weiter ging es zum Zschimmerstein und zum Bauerhaus. Ander Wegespinne Bauerhaus dann weiter durch den Buchenwald Richtung Osten, am Bertagrab
vorbei bis zum Wasserschloss Reinharz. Eine Runde durch den Schlosspark und dann nach SÃ¼den bis zur SiebenarmsÃ¤ule im Zentrum des Naturparkes. Hier wandten wir uns wieder nach Osten bis zur SchÃ¶nen Aussicht. Wir kamen gerade richtig, um das Ãffnen des Erdschweinofens mit anzusehen.
Nach dem Verspeisen von Nudeln ging es in rasanter Abfahrt bis zum Kurpark Bad Schmiedeberg. Im Kurpark wurde das einzige Radlerkriegerdenkmal in Deutschland vom BDR besichtigt, das den gefallenen Radlern im 1. Weltkrieg gewidmet ist.
Jetzt weiter nach SÃ¼dosten bis zum Stausee HachermÃ¼hle. In Dahlenberg wurde der âNachbierbrunnenâ besichtigt
und danach ging es im Halbbogen auf dem Torgischen Weg, Ã¼ber Trossin, Roitzsch bis zum Waldameisenpfad in der NÃ¤he Torfhaus und WinkelmÃ¼hle.
Auf einen Naturlehrpfad ging es dann nach Norden bis zur NeumÃ¼hle, hier Kaffeepause, bei lecker Kuchen. Bis jetzt immer noch kein Regen, aber ziemlich stark bewÃ¶lkt. Auf dem Torgischen weg ging es dann weiter bis nach Bad DÃ¼ben zur Unterkunft zurÃ¼ck. Wir trafen so gegen 17:20 Uhr ein und wenig spÃ¤ter kam dann der Matthias aus WSF an, er hatte dann eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf 80 km mit dem MTB von 29 km/h . An diesem Tag hatten wir gute 80 km und 415 HM zurÃ¼ckgelegt. Am Abend fing es auch noch stark zu regnen an, was keine guten Aussichten fÃ¼r den Sonnabend waren.
Der Sonnabend empfing uns mit sehr dunkeln Wolken. PÃ¼nktlich um 09:00 Uhr begann der Start mit einigen DehnungsÃ¼bungen, die unser Trainer JÃ¼rgen mit uns durchgefÃ¼hrt hat.
Die erste Strecke bis zur Wegegabelung Bauerhaus fÃ¼hrte uns Ã¼ber Schwemsal nach Norden, die Wolken in dieser Richtung waren noch dunkler geworden. Die Wege waren durch den Regen in der Nacht stark aufgeweicht, die RÃ¤der klebten fÃ¶rmlich an der Erde. An der Wegegabel Bauerhaus ging es weiter durch die dichten WÃ¤lder bis nach Lubast. Von Lubast Ã¼ber Rotta bis zum Bergwitzsee.
Am sÃ¼dlichen Ufer ging es weiter bis nach Uthausen. In der GaststÃ¤tte KÃ¶nigsmÃ¼hle, dann Mittagspause, mit Originalambiente der 80 ziger Jahre. Nach der StÃ¤rkung, dann weiter auf einen Trail am Hochufer des KÃ¶nigssee mit Trageeinheiten bis zum Ochsenkopf.
Jetzt weiter nach SÃ¼dwest , am Fuhrmannsgrab
und dem JÃ¶sigker Heidegarten bis nach Krina zum âMittelpunkt des Deutschen Kaiserreiches â um 1900. Ab Krina dann weiter auf der BierstraÃe zum Muldestausee.
Am Ufer nach Norden bis zum âHaus am Seeâ der Seeadlerbeobachtungsstation. Am Hochufer des Muldestausee zur GaststÃ¤tte auf dem Campingplatz, hier Kaffeepause. Danach bei sehr leichten Nieselregen auf dem Mulderadweg zurÃ¼ck zum Biwak. Trotz sehr dunkler Regenwolken sind wir wieder einmal nicht nass geworden. An diesem Tag legten wir rund 73 km mit 378 HM zurÃ¼ck.
Der letzte Tag brach an und es ging zurÃ¼ck in die Heimat. Aber nicht auf dem gleichen Weg wie auf der Hintour, sondern diesmal zum grÃ¶Ãten Teil auf dem Radfernweg Leipzig-Berlin. 
In GÃ¼ntheritz, kurz vor der BAB 14 kamen wir wieder auf die alte Strecke der Hintour zurÃ¼ck und folgten dieser dann bis zur Rast in der âDomholzschÃ¤nkeâ. Ab der âDomholzschÃ¤nkeâ ging es dann durch die Auen bis nach Meuschau zurÃ¼ck. Hier verabschiedete sich der Tourguide von den WeiÃenfelser Tourteilnehmern, die dann Ã¼ber Bad DÃ¼renberg zurÃ¼ck nach WSF gefahren sind und hoffentlich ohne Panne angekommen sind.Insgesamt hatten wir an den 5 Tagen nach GPS 312 km mit Wanderung und 1707 HM zurÃ¼ckgelegt. Es war eine tolle Tour bei gutem Radlerwetter und keiner einzigen Panne mit tollen Mitfahrern.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe für den 19.05. mal eine kleine Tour durch die Elster-Luppeauen von Merseburg bis Leipzig und zurück ins LMB eingetragen.
> Anmeldung und Info hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9424


Achtung kleine Terminänderung,
nicht der 19.05. sondern dafür der 20.05..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
da sich ja für die heutige Auenwaldtour Merseburg-Leipzig keiner gemeldet hatte und mein Mitfahrer sich krank gemeldet hat, bin ich dann mal kurz durch das Saaletal Richtung WSF gefahren. War auch gut so, die Tour nicht durch die Auenwälder gemacht zu haben, wäre äußerst schlammig geworden. Auf der Rückfahrt musste ich dann auch noch die Regenausrüstung anlegen. Dafür traf ich Reinhard1 und machte für morgen gleich eine kleine Tour durch das Geiseltal klar. Start 10:00 Uhr Großkayna Hafen am Südfeldsee.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8547


----------



## Udo1 (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
bin heute mal mit Reinhard1 und Bikermario am Geiseltalsee entlang. Wenn an über einem Monat nicht da war, sieht man schon wieder gewaltige Veränderungen. Die Spuntwände in der zukünftigen Marina Braunsbedra sind gesetzt, ca. 600 m.




Was die langen Stangen an der Spuntwand bedeuten weiß ich leider noch nicht.
Der Wasserstand ist auch wieder stark angestiegen, einige Flachbereiche sind schon sehr breit überspült. Besonders sichtbar ist der jetzige Wasserstand von ca. 96 m an der Kaimauer der Marina Mücheln.




Der Wasserstand hat die Kaimauer fast erreicht.
Weiter ging es in Uhrzeigerrichtung hoch zum Weinberg.




Der Winzer Reifart hat jetzt eine Holzhütte für die Weinverkostungen an den Wochenenden aufgestellt. Das Wetter war ja heute auch ideal. Am Wochenende wird man mit dem Bike wieder kaum vorwärts kommen. 
Es war wieder einmal eine schöne und auch warme Runde, wurde ja auch Zeit nach dem Wetter der letzten Wochen. Ab Mittwoch kommt ja wieder ein wenig Regen auf, hatten wir ja lange nicht gehabt.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2010)

@Reinhard1,
kann es sein, dass Du heute mit dem RR unterwegs warst. Ich glaube Dich zwischen Markröhlitz und Freyburg überholt zu haben, mit dem Auto natürlich.
Bin heute die Weinmeile von Roßbach nach Bad Kösen hin und zurück abgewandert. War sehr schön, der Wein hat geschmeckt, das Wetter passte, nur was störte waren die Biker die versuchten sich einen Weg durch die Massen zu bahnen. Ist ja auch ein wenig unvernünftig an so einem Tag dort lang zu fahren.























Der heutige Tag hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2010)

@Reinhard1,
Wetterbericht für morgen in Schönebeck Sonne Wolken bei 16°C.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
mache mich jetzt langsam zum Treffpunkt, für die Tour zum geographischen Mittelpunkt von Sachsen-Anhalt. Wer also noch mit möchte, 09:22 Uhr Abfahrt Merseburg Gleis 3. Na dann bis heute Abend zum Tourbericht.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
heute fand die Tour zum Mittelpunkt von Sachsen- Anhalt statt. 
Mit dabei waren Reinhard1 und Tourguide Udo1.
Start war 09:03 Uhr mit SA-Ticket von Weißenfels nach Schönebeck/Elbe. Der Tourguide stieg in Merseburg zu. Die Verbindung klappte bestens, um 10:40 Uhr standen wir abfahrbereit vor dem Bahnhofsgebäude in Schönebeck.  Nach 3,1 km waren wir am Rapsfeld angelangt, in der Mitte befand sich der neue Mittelpunkt von SA mit den
*Koordinaten:*
*11° 42´ 09,6´´ östlicher Länge* 
*52° 00´ 32,6´´ nördlicher Breite*
Da der Raps sehr dicht stand versuchten wir noch von Süden an den Punkt zu kommen, auch hier Rapsfeld. Der Punkt liegt ca. 50 m vor dem Lichtmast. 
Danach ging es durch Schönebeck. Hier brachten uns die bedarfsgesteuerten Fußgängerfurten zum mehrmaligen Anhalten, was die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ein wenig drückte. Auf der L65 kamen wir dann mit Rückenwind sehr schnell nach Calbe. 
In Calbe dann auf den Saaleradweg weiter. Am südlichen Ortsausgang von Calbe wechselten wir dann auf die linke Saaleseite und blieben dann bis Brachwitz auf dieser Seite. Jetzt kamen wir zügig über Wedlitz und Grimschleben voran. Bis zum östlichen Ortseingang von Bernburg fuhren wir immer dicht an der Saale entlang, war ein herrlicher Anblick.
Durch Bernburg mussten wir öfter Lichtzeichenanlagen der  bedarfsgesteuerten Fußgängerfurt passieren. In Bernburg wechselten wir diesmal nicht auf die linke Saaleseite, sondern blieben, wie schon erwähnt, strikt auf der rechten Saaleseite. Diese Seite ist landschaftlich auch eine der schönsten Abschnitte der Saale. 
In Alsleben trafen wir dann wieder auf den offiziellen Saaleradweg und folgten ihn dann bis Georgsburg. In Georgsburg gibt es einen Kiosk, wo wir Pause einlegen wollten. Kiosk zu nur am Sonnabend und Sonntag geöffnet, also zur Bank am Saaleufer und die Bemmen rausgeholt und verputzt. 
Nach der Stärkung dann weiter auf dem Radweg über Rotheburg bis nach Wettin. An der Fähre am Imbiss Pause auf BoWu und Kaffee.
Dann noch einen kleinen Abstecher nach Mücheln zur Templerkapelle, lag ja am Wegesrand. Weiter ging es über die Lauchenberge bis nach Brachwitz. Wir mussten feststellen, das Biker bei einem Sturz äußerst schlechte Karten haben, die Krankenwagen kommen überhaupt nicht bis zum Verletzten ran, weil große Steinpoller den Weg versperren. 
In Brachwitz ging es dann mit der Fähre über die Saale und danach, diesmal nicht weiter auf dem Saaleradweg, sondern nach Süden über Dölau in die Dölauer Heide. Die Dölauer Heide wurde südlich durchquert und dann weiter über die B 80 nach Zscherben. Ab hier weiter nach Süden, am westlichen Ortsrand von Holleben weiter bis nach Delitz a. Berge. 
Ortsausgang Delitz am Berge noch mal den Rundblick über Halle genossen und weiter auf einer Nebenstraße nach Bündorf. Ab hier dann weiter auf einen Plattenweg am Ende des Airparks Merseburg, parallel zur BAB 38 bis zur Alten Heerstraße. Hier Tourende, ich dann nach Osten auf der Alten Heerstraße nach Merseburg zurück, Reinhard weiter über Geusa, Beuna und Südfeldsee nach Weißenfels zurück. Das Wetter hatte heute gut mitgespielt, Sonne und wenig Wolken, Wind aus dem Norden, es konnte nicht besser sein. Die Wege waren auf den nichtasphaltierten Abschnitten in dem Bereich des raumübergreifenden Großgrüns durch die Regenfälle ziemlich rutschig. Rauhfutterverzehrende Großvieheinheiten schauten uns mit großen Augen an, als wir an ihnen vorbeifuhren. Insgesamt hatte ich dann 112 km und 732 Hm auf dem Tacho. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag bei guten 21 km/h. Reinhard wird so auf 134 km gekommen sein schätze ich mal.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2010)

@Reinhard1,
habe heute mit Erich, von den Merseburgern, eine kleine feine schnelle Runde über Südfeldsee- nach WSF zu eurem Vorsitzenden und an der Saale zurück gedreht. In WSF am Schlossberg zog Erich mit einem mal auf und davon. Er hatte mindestens 20 Längen Vorsprung. Er hat mich einfach abgefettet. Da muss ich wohl noch ein wenig trainieren, nun ja ich bin ja auch noch 10 Jahre jünger.
Die Rücktour erfolgte über dem Klemberg. Euer Bismarkturm sieht ja hervorragend aus, die neuen Adler machen sich gut auf der Turmspitze.
Am rechten Ufer der Saale ging es dann weiter. Gleich hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke, die über die Saale hinter Delitz führt ist auf dem Radweg Vorsicht geboten. Ein ziemlich starker Baum liegt in Mannhöhe über dem Weg.
Hinter Oeglitzsch ist der Saaleradweg fast zugewachsen, hier müsste wieder einmal der Rasen gemäht werden, wahrscheinlich liegt es am Geld das nicht vorhanden ist.
In Bad Dürenberg haben wir uns dann noch die ganz neue Rad und Bootstation angesehen. Ist vom feinsten. Mit Duschen für die Rad und Wasserwanderer, einen Raum mit Radabstellplätzen und Schließfächern für Gepäck.
In Daspig sind wir dann, diesmal ganz legal, den neuen Saaleradweg gefahren.
War wieder mal eine tolle Tour. Na dann bis nächsten Dienstag 09:30 Uhr. Start Merseburg Bahnhofsvorplatz in die Elster Neue Luppe, Nahle, Parthe und Pleißeauen


----------



## Udo1 (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
habe für den 01.06. eine kleine lockere Runde durch die Auenwälder links und rechts von Weißer Elster, Neuer Luppe, Parthe und Pleiße ins LMB gestellt.
Start 09:30 Uhr Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg.
Wer Lust und vor allem Zeit hat ist gern gesehen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9424


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juni 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe für den 01.06. eine kleine lockere Runde durch die Auenwälder links und rechts von Weißer Elster, Neuer Luppe, Parthe und Pleiße ins LMB gestellt.
> Start 09:30 Uhr Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg.
> Wer Lust und vor allem Zeit hat ist gern gesehen.
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9424


Hallo,
die Tour ist wegen stark Regen auf den 3.06. verschoben worden. 
Eigentlich bin ja nicht so zimperlich, aber bei dem Wasser, was zur Zeit vom Himmel kommt, macht es keinen Sinn die Tour durchzuführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2010)

Heute am "Tag des Fahrrads" hat unser
*GTdanni seinen Ehrentag *




Das Team der Brustgurtfahrer wünscht ihm alles Gute, Gesundheit und noch viele schöne Touren, mit seinen wohl so an die 15 Bikes.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2010)

@Reinhard1,
Wetter wird heute super, werde die Regenjacke zu Hause lassen. Bis gleich zur Auenwaldtour.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
heute wurde die verschobene Tour vom Dienstag durch die Auenwälder von Weißer Elster, Neue Luppe, Nahle und Parthe nachgeholt. Das Wetter wurde heute Morgen zusehends besser, so dass kurz angesagt war. Um 09:24 Uhr kamen die beiden Mitfahrer aus dem Bahnhofsgebäude, Reinhard1  und Robert aus Oebles Schlechtewitz. Pünktlich starteten wir und fuhren auf dem kürzesten Weg durch Merseburg zur Neumarktbrücke. Hier überquerten wir die Saale und fuhren dann an der Schleuse entlang über Meuschau bis nach Lössen. Von Lössen über Luppenau und Löpitz zum Radweg Wallendorfer See. Weiter ging die Fahrt zwischen den Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See entlang bis zum Elster Radweg Raßnitz. Diesen folgten wir dann, bei Rückenwind aus Nordwest, bis zur Weißen Elster Brücke nach der A9. Auf dem Leipziger äußeren Ring ging es dann in den Auenwald. Wir querten die Brandlinie und fuhren dann auf der Linie weiter bis zum Naturlehrpfad der uns dann auf die Gärtchenlinie führte. Diese Linie folgten wir gen Osten. Die B186 wurde überquert und weiter ging es auf der Grundorfer Linie bis zur Hochspannungsleitung, die die Grundorfer Linie querte. Wir wandten uns dann nach Norden auf einen Wiesenpfad mit schönen schlammigen Passagen. 
Als wir dann auf der Höhe der Alten Luppe waren mussten wir leider umkehren, ein durchkommen war nicht möglich, zu viel Wasser. Also ca. 200 m retour und dann weiter auf einen schönen schlammigen Pfad nach Osten an den Resten der Alten Luppe entlang, auf sehr feuchten Wiesenwegen. 
Bei Modelwitz hatte ich geplant die Weiße Elster über die dortige Brücke zu überqueren, wurde leider nichts daraus, wir hatten nicht die entsprechende Kleidung, Gummistiefel und Watanzug waren leider nicht dabei. Also auch wieder retour und am linken Ufer der Weißen Elster auf einen Wiesenweg weiter bis zum Damm der Neuen Luppe.  Kurz vor Quasnitz erreichten wir dann den Luppedamm.  Auf dem Damm ging es weiter,
am Auensee vorbei bis zur Brücke über die Neue Luppe vor der Eisenbahnlinie Leutzsch-Gohlis. Die Brücke wurde in westlicher Richtung überquert und dann ging es hoch auf die Alte Kippe. Von oben hatten wir einen herrlichen Blick über Leipzig und den Auenwald. 
Runter ging es auf einer angelegten Downhillstrecke bis zur Brücke. Ab hier fuhren wir dann weiter Richtung Rosental.  Wir folgten ein Stück der Parthe und bogen dann ab zum Rosentalhügelaussichtsturm.
Vom Turm fuhren wir in einem Bogen  zum Elstermühlgraben überquerten ihn und fuhren dann am Fitnessstudio der DHFK- Leipzig vorbei bis zur Landauer Brücke. Hier überquerten wir  das Elster Becken und machten am Imbiss hinter der Leutzscher Brücke einen Verpflegungshalt.  
Nach der Kalorienzufuhr ging es weiter auf dem Ökumenischen Pilgerweg durch den Leutzscher Auenwald.  Am linken Ufer der Nahle ging es dann bis kurz vor der Einmündung in die Neue Luppe. Hier bogen wir dann nach Westen ab und folgten den Pilgerweg weiter. 
Am Alten Forsthaus standen wir dann hinter eine Kurve im Wasser, was nicht so prickelnd war. 
Also 3 m zurück und die Umgehung genommen. Wir folgten den Hinter Forst Weg weiter nach Westen bis zum Schlobachshof.  Auf dem Weg südlich des Schlobachshof gelangten wir wieder zum Ufer der Neuen Luppe. Von hier noch einmal durch super schönen Schlamm bis zur Domholzschänke, Pause bei Gose. Nach dem Auffüllen des Flüssigkeitsspiegels dann wieder weiter am linken Ufer der Neuen Luppe  bis zur Unterführung der Luppe unter der BAB 9. Jetzt ging es auf dem Pilgerweg weiter durch Maßlau bis zur Brücke über die Luppe im Burgholz. Auf einen schmalen Wanderweg dann weiter parallel zur Luppe bis zur Königseiche. Um den Schloßteich vom Dölkauer Schloß bis nach Zweimen. Ab hier dann wieder in die Aue abgebogen und auf den Halle-Leipzig-Gosewanderweg Richtung Westen. In Höhe Wallendorf verließen wir den Radweg  Salzstraße und folgten der Luppe weiter auf dem Naturlehrpfad Rüsterweg 
bis nach Meuschau. Wir fuhren dann über die Neumarktbrücke an der Saale entlang hoch zum Schlosspark, an den Merseburger Raben vorbei bis zum Bahnhof, hier Tourende nach 72,6 km und 133 HM. Es hat heute alles gepasst, vom Wetter bis hin zum Zustand der Wege. Wir hatten alles was man sich als Biker nur so wünschen kann, Rückenwind, schnelle Passagen, Wiesenwege mit Wasser gefüllt, Bachüberquerungen, herrlichen  Schlamm, Anstiege, schöne Aussichten Bärlauchgeruch in der Nase und Gose. Kurz gesagt es war eine TOP Tour mit netten Mitfahrern.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
wer Lust und Zeit hat kann ja am Mittwoch den 09.06. mit kommen zur Ilmtaltour von Ilmenau nach Großheringen. Länge der Strecke nur 116 km.
Abfahrt von Merseburg 08:36 Uhr mit Einfachticket bis Leißling. Ab WSF steigt der Tourguide mit SA-Ticket zu. Abfahrt in WSF 08:53 Uhr. Ankunft Ilmenau 11:42 Uhr. Scharfer Start 11:44 Uhr.
Infos und Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6037 
oder hier: http://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=12&idart=118http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/../lmb/detail.php?t=6037


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
hat morgen jemand Lust zu einer kleinen Geiseltalseeumrundung mit Halbinsel?
Treffunkt: 15:45 Uhr Kiosk Frankleben Geiseltalsee Überlauf der Geisel.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2010)

@Reinhard1,
war eben mal schnell eine Runde über die Klobikauer Halde nach Langeneichstädt, Spargel holen. Südlich von Niederwünsch, Ortseingang wurde ein neuer Weg entlang der Schwarzeiche angelegt.
Morgen bin ich der einzige aus der Merseburger Region für die Ilmradtour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der Tour Ilmenau âBad Sulza Ã¼ber 106 km und 650 HM auf dem Ilmradweg vom  Mittwoch.
Mit dabei waren, JÃ¼rgen aus WSF (Tourguide),
Thomas vom White Rock Tourenteam,
Reinhard1 vom White Rock Tourenteam und Udo 1.
Treffpunkt war Bahnhof WeiÃenfels Gleis 4, bei Einfahrt der Regionalbahn um 08:53 Uhr. Mit dem Landesticket ging es dann bis Erfurt, hier ein kurzer, ca. 40 minÃ¼tiger, Aufenthalt.
Mit der thÃ¼ringischen Privatbahn ging es dann so gegen 10:40 Uhr weiter nach Ilmenau. Der Zug traf pÃ¼nktlich gegen 11:44 Uhr ein, so dass wir um 12:00 Uhr starten konnten.
Der Tourguide fÃ¼hrte uns sicher zum Einstieg in den Ilmradweg und lotste und gekonnt durch Ilmenau. Die nÃ¤chste Ortschaft Langewiesen wurde schnell erreicht, die wir am rechten und linken  Ilmufer hinter uns lieÃen. Am Ã¶stlichen Ortsausgang passierten wir die im Bau befindliche ICE-Trasse, die hier das Ilmtal von Nord nach SÃ¼d Ã¼berspannen wird.
Weiter ging es durch das herrliche Ilmtal mit seinen Auen und Wiesen in Richtung GrÃ¤fenau-Angstedt.
Am nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsausgang ging es am Ilmwehr weiter nach Norden.  In den letzten Jahren wurde der Ilmradweg immer mehr ausgebaut, so dass man die alten Streckenabschnitte auf NebenstraÃen nicht mehr nutzen muss.  Kurz vor Stadtilm sahen wir im Tal HolztÃ¼rme
wir grÃ¼belten was das wohl fÃ¼r TÃ¼rme sein kÃ¶nnten, wir vermuteten irgendwelche LuftschÃ¤chte fÃ¼r denBergbau. Vielleicht kann uns ein ThÃ¼ringer nÃ¤heres darÃ¼ber sagen.
Nach einigen Kilometern passierten wir Stadtilm, unterquerten ein schÃ¶nes Bauwerk in Form einer BogenbrÃ¼cke.
Am Ilmwehr wurde noch ein kurzer Blick auf die LohmÃ¼hle geworfen. Der Guide, JÃ¼rgen, fÃ¼hrte uns dann weiter durch das Ilmtal bis nach Kleinhettstedt, zur Kunst & SenfmÃ¼hle. Die MÃ¼hle ist ein sehr schÃ¶nes technisches Denkmal, wo man unbedingt vorbeischauen sollte.
Nach einer Rast ging es weiter Ã¼ber Dienstedt und einen sehr schÃ¶nen Ilmabschnitt bis nach Barchfeld an der Ilm. Nach der Ortschaft weiter durch das Ilmtal bis nach Kranichfeld. Von Kranichfeld fuhren wir am Hochufer entlang bis nach Bad Berka. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns weiter an den Kliniken von Bad Berka vorbei. Kurz vor Buchfart sah man sehr schÃ¶n den Einschnitt in den Kalkfelsen, hervorgerufen durch die Ilm vor etwa zig tausenden von Jahren.
In Buchfart wurde die historische HolzbrÃ¼ck Ã¼ber die Ilm besichtigt und anschlieÃend im dortigen Gasthaus dem KÃ¶rper Kalorien zu zugefÃ¼hrt.
Nach weiteren Kilometern durch das Ilmtal unterquerten wir die BAB 4 und gelangten nach Mellingen. Der Tourguide fÃ¼hrte uns jetzt auf Weimar zu. Im Wald am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsrand war der Weg erst einmal fÃ¼r die Weiterfahrt gesperrt. Es gab jetzt eine ausgeschilderte Umgehung nach rechts und links, der Tourguide entschloss sich die Umgehung nach links zu fahren. Nach ca. 2,5 km gelangten wir dann wieder auf den Ilmradweg und folgten ihn weiter durch Weimar, am Deutschen Bienenmuseum vorbei, in die Ilmparkanlagen von Weimar. Es ging an Goethes Gartenhaus vorbei
weiter am rechten Ilmufer.   In HÃ¶he des Schlosspark Tiefurt machten wir eine kurze Rast und konnten so gleich das Schloss mit seinem Park bewundern.
In Ossmannstedt fÃ¼hrte uns der Guide dann durch den Schlosspark mit seinen in der Schlossmauer befindlichen Skulpturen.
Nach kurzer Zeit wurde Niederrossla, Zottelstedt, Mattstedt und Wickerstedt  passiert. Der Weg  fÃ¼hrte uns weiter durch das Ilmtal Ã¼ber Darnstedt und Eberstedt bis nach Bad Sulza.
Es war eine landschaftlich wunderschÃ¶ne Tour, bei ordentlichen Temperaturen. Der Weg ist hervorragend ausgebaut und mit TrekkingrÃ¤dern sehr gut fahrbar. Dank an den Tourguide JÃ¼rgen, der uns sicher durch das Ilmtal gefÃ¼hrt hat.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2010)

@Reinhard1,
melde mich dann mal für die nächste Woche ab. Zug geht morgen früh um 05:38 Uhr. Bin dann um 12:26 Uhr in Cuxhaven, ich denke 12:37 Uhr ist scharfer Start für die erste Etappe bis nach Stade. werde dann am kommenden Wochenende mal von den 6 Etappe bis Merseburg berichten.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
nun in den letzten 6 Tagen scheint ja nichts in oder um Merseburg passiert zu sein. Bin gerade von meiner Elbe Saaletour zurück 625 km und 2559 HM Tourbericht folgt.
Habe für Dienstag, den 22.06. eine kleine Runde ins LMB eingetragen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9557
Wer Lust und vor allem Zeit hat, kann ja am Treffpunkt sein.
Tour ist nur ein Vorschlag, es kann auch wo anders hin gehen.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2010)

Hier der Tourbericht von der Elbe-Saale Tour im Zeitraum 13.06. bis 18.06.
Zwei Biker vom Merseburger Radverein, Erich und Harti,  hatten mich im Winter zu dieser Tour eingeladen. Der Organisator Erich legte die Fahrtrichtung fest, von Cuxhaven nach Merseburg. BegrÃ¼ndung fast immer Wind von hinten, dem gab es nichts entgegenzusetzen. Den Streckentrack holte ich mir von www.gps-tour.info und lud ihn auf das GPS. Erich besorgte die Fahrkarte, schÃ¶nes Wochenende fÃ¼r 37,- â¬ Ticket und 3 Fahrradkarten a 4,50 â¬. Wir wollten mit dem Zug ab Merseburg 05:38 Uhr bis nach Cuxhaven Ã¼ber Hannover. Ankunft in Cuxhaven war fÃ¼r 12:27 Uhr vorgesehen, so dass wir spÃ¤testens um 13:00 Uhr auf der Piste Richtung Stade, 1. Etappenziel, sein wollten. Um 05:20 Uhr trafen wir uns vor dem Bahnhof und warteten auf dem Zug. Der Zeiger der Uhr zeigten schon 05:40 Uhr und noch kein Zug zu sehen. Dann die Durchsage Zug hat 30 Minuten VerspÃ¤tung, das bedeutete alle AnschlusszÃ¼ge sind weg. In Halle dann eine Alternativroute raussuchen lassen. Es ging dann um 08:07 Uhr weiter Ã¼ber Magdeburg- Uelzen- Hamburg/Harburg und von dort weiter Richtung Cuxhaven. Ankunft in Cuxhaven wÃ¤re 13:50 Uhr gewesen. Die Reise verlief bis Uelzen recht ruhig, wir hatten genÃ¼gend Platz. Ab Uelzen
dann mit der Privatbahn Metronom weiter, jetzt wurde es doch etwas eng, man glaubt ja gar nicht wie viele Radler mit einem mal mit groÃem GepÃ¤ck nach Cuxhaven wollten. Da wir nur leichtes GepÃ¤ck hatten, waren wir an den UmsteigebahnhÃ¶fen immer im Vorteil und konnten uns als erste die PlÃ¤tze reservieren.
Wir entschlossen uns daher 15 km vor Cuxhaven, in Otterndorf auszusteigen und die Tour dort zu beginnen. Nach Ankunft in Otterndorf, mit VerspÃ¤tung, waren wir dann wieder in unserem Zeitfenster.  Auf dem gut ausgeschilderten Elberadweg nÃ¤herten wir uns dann der Elbe. In Neuenhof passierten wir das Ostesperrwerk ohne Probleme.
Teilweise hatten wir einen Schnitt von 34 km/h, hervorgerufen durch den starken RÃ¼ckenwind. Die uns entgegen kommenden Bikerinnen und Biker hatten es dagegen weitaus schwerer gegen den Wind vorwÃ¤rts zu kommen. Der weitere Verlauf der Tour war eher unspektakulÃ¤r. Kurz vor Freiburg, dann endlich mal an der Elbe weiter.
Bei Wischhafen in HÃ¶he der FÃ¤hre nach GlÃ¼ckstadt wollten wir das Wischhafener Sperrwerk Ã¼berwinden. Um 16:00 Uhr trafen wir ein, Sperrwerk geschlossen, Ãffnungszeiten am Sonntag 17:00 â 19:00 Uhr. Also einen Umweg Ã¼ber Wischhafen von guten 15 km gefahren. Gegen 18:00 Uhr hatten wir dann unser Ziel, die Jugendherberge Stade erreicht. Nach dem Bettenbau wurde die historische Innenstadt besichtigt.
An diesem Tag hatten wir dann 87 km und 226 HM mit einem Schnitt von 21,8 km/h zurÃ¼ckgelegt.
Der runter geladene Track diente nur als Anhalt, der reale Weg stimmte nicht immer mit dem Track Ã¼berein.

*Tag 2, Montag  14.06.*, fÃ¼hrte uns nach ausgiebigem FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck durch Stade wieder auf die Rollbahn gen 2. Etappenziel  Lauenburg. Diesmal ging es am Deich durch das Alte Land, wohin man sah nur ObstbÃ¤ume, mit verbrannten Rasen, verursacht durch die chemische Keule. Der Weg wurde von wunderschÃ¶nen alten HÃ¤usern gesÃ¤umt.
Nach einiger Zeit erreichten wir Hamburg-Cranz.
Die Polizei errichtete gerade eine neue BlitzersÃ¤ule, weiÃer Zylinder mit schwarzen Ringen.
In Finkenwerden fuhren wir dann mit der FÃ¤hre bis zu den LandungsbrÃ¼cken und konnten so Hamburg einmal vom Wasser aus ansehen.
Die Ausschilderung des Weges ab den LandungsbrÃ¼cken war etwas gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig, es ging dann weiter an der Speicherstadt entlang, dort sehr rege BautÃ¤tigkeit.
Da wir uns in Fahrtrichtung immer auf der rechten Seite aufhielten, fanden wir den Ãbergang vor den ElbbrÃ¼cken nicht. Ursache war die Erneuerung des rechten Fahrstreifens, so mussten wir also die Neue ElbbrÃ¼cke Ã¼berqueren um auf der anderen Seite dann wieder bis zum Einstieg Norderelbe zurÃ¼ckzufahren. Auch das wurde geschafft und mit RÃ¼ckenwind ging es weiter durch Hamburg bis zum Ochsenwerder Kirchendeich. Ab hier wurde es dann langweilig, immer geradeaus auf einem alten Bahndamm, links Wiese, rechts Wiese und zwischendurch wenigstens noch eine alte MÃ¼hle am Kirchwerder MÃ¼hlendamm.
Es ging dann wieder weiter auf dem Altengammer/Neuengammer  Marschbahndamm bis nach Geesthacht.
Am Pumpspeicherwerk und am KKW KrÃ¼mel entlang gelangten wir nach Tesperhude.
Ab jetzt kam das landschaftlich schÃ¶nste StÃ¼ck, Buchenwald mit Anstiegen und langen Abfahrten und endlich mal wieder Schatten und etwas kÃ¼hlere Luft.
Ortseingang Lauenburg standen wir dann vor dem Ã¼berfluteten Elbewanderweg,
das hatte zu Folge, dass wir den ganzen Berg wieder hoch mussten um zu unserem 2. Etappenziel zu kommen. Die Jugendherberge âStreichholzfabrikâ war super,
wie in einem Hotel. Direkt am Elbufer gelegen, mit super Panorama Ã¼ber die Elbe.
Am Ende des Tages hatten wir dann 100 km und 435 HM bei einem Schnitt von 20 km/h zurÃ¼ckgelegt.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2010)

Hier der Bericht der 3. und 4. Etappe, Dienstag 15.06. und Mittwoch 16.06.
Die Etappe 3 begannen wir in Lauenburg bei schönstem Sonnenschein über der Elbe.
Nach dem Frühstück passierten wir um 08:50 Uhr die Ablauflinie Eingangstor Wasserschutzpolizei Lauenburg und überquerten dann östlich von Lauenburg die Elbe. Noch ein kurzer Blick auf die Silhouette der alten und  ehrwürdigen Stadt
und dann weiter auf dem Radweg gen Osten. Der Radweg führte ab jetzt auf dem Damm oder am Dammfuß entlang.
In Bleckede ein erster kurzer Halt zum Kette ölen.
Neu Darchau wurde schnell erreicht. Ab hier entfernten wir uns erst einmal wieder von der Elbe nach Süden. 600 Meter südlich Quarstedt sofort nach Osten, hinein in den Wald und immer Hügel hoch und runter. Der Wald wurde durchquert und wir hatten von der Höhe einen herrlichen Blick über das Land. Kurze Zwangspause zum Akku wechseln. Dabei erreichten uns zwei Biker die sich mit sehr schwerem Gepäck den langgesteckten Berg herauf geschunden hatten. Nach geraumer Zeit gesellte sich noch der 3 Biker, eine Dame, dazu. Es waren Holländer ohne Wohnwagen aber dafür mit reichlichen Gepäcktaschen.
Harti versuchte das Rad der Dame anzuheben, was ihm nur mit Mühe gelang. Die drei waren schon seit Prag unterwegs und legten auch immer um die 100 km als Tagesetappe zurück. Wir verabschiedeten uns und fuhren dann noch auf und ab bis Hitzacker, hier Mittagspause. Nach Hitzacker ging es weiter auf und neben dem Damm. Hinter dem Damm dichte Auenwälder, teilweise überschwemmt. Auf dem Damm und den Elbwiesen Störche massenhaft. Ab der B191 folgten wir einem alternativen Weg weiter, der uns an einer ehemaligen Eisenbahnbrücke,
die vor 1945 die Elbe überspannte vorbeiführte bis nach Gorleben. Hier sieht am überall die Zeichen des Protestes am Bau der Endlagerstätte für radioaktiven Abfall. Unterwegs viel uns noch ein Hinweisschild auf, das zu einem Kaffee wies. Das Rad auf dem Pfahl war noch intakt,
es musste nur die Kette geölt werden. Als Ersatzteilspender noch zu gebrauchen, war ja noch alles dran. Ab Pevesdorf ging es wieder auf naturbelassenen Wegen hügelan bis zum Aussichtsturm Schwedenschanze.
Den Schlenker über Gartow machten wir nicht, sondern folgten den neuen Betonweg am Dammfuß weiter.
Nach etlichen 100 Metern war dann Schluss, die Straße wurde erst noch gebaut, man goss gerade den Beton. Also mussten wir auf die Dammkrone ausweichen, nach ca. 2 km konnten wir die Krone wieder verlassen und auf dem ausgehärteten Beton unserer Fahrt bis nach Schnackenburg fortsetzen.
Wir hatten jetzt unser 3. Etappenziel  Schnackenburg nach 110 km und 578 HM bei einem Schnitt von 19 km/h im Dreiländereck, Niedersachen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Sachsen-Anhalt, erreicht.

*Die 4. Etappe* führte uns dann bei strahlendem Sonnenschein von Schnackenburg nach Tangermünde.
Aber erst einmal ging es auf dem Grünen Gürtel, dem ehemaligen Grenzweg über die Landesgrenze nach Sachsen-Anhalt. Am Nordufer des Sreesower See passierten wir die ehemalige innerdeutsche Grenze.
Ab Aulosen gesellte sich noch der Altmarkrundweg dazu. Die Landschaft wurde jetzt abwechslungsreicher und die Ausschilderung war ab Sachsen- Anhalt super. Man braucht in Sachsen-Anhalt keine Karte mehr. Die Radwege wurden immer besser und die freien Unterkünfte am Wegesrand nahmen zu. Wir folgten den Lauf der Aland
bis nördlich Scharpenhufe. Ab hier dann weiter nach Norden bis östlich Wahrenberg, die Elbe war wieder in Sichtweite. Es ging weiter an der Alten Elbe entlang bis Jungfernbrack. Hier erreichten wir wieder den Flusslauf den wir dann nach Südost folgten. Nach geraumer Zeit erreichten wir Werben.
Ab hier folgten wir den Weg am Dammfuß weiter und nicht dem ausgeschilderten Radweg bis zur Zufahrt zur Fähre Havelberg, überquerten die Zufahrt und fuhren am Damm weiter bis nach Sandauerholz. Hier Pause in dem dortigen Gutshaus Büttnershof.
Nach der Stärkung ging es gleich wieder flotter weiter bis nach Arneburg. Vom Hochufer Arneburg
hat man einen weiten Blick über das Elbtal. Jetzt war es nur noch ein Katzensprung bis nach Tangermünde zum Etappenziel. Nach 99 km und 377 Hm bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 20 km/h erreichten wir unserer Unterkunft, Pension Zum Schmuckgiebel gegenüber dem Rathaus.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juni 2010)

Hier der Bericht der 5. Und 6. Etappe, Donnerstag 17.06. und Freitag 18.06.
Zu Beginn der 5. Etappe wurden wir mit lautem Geklapper geweckt. 
Genau uns gegenüber auf dem Rathaus hatten sich die Storchenjungen zu Wort gemeldet.  Gegen 08:00 Uhr war Start zur vorletzten Etappe, die uns bis Barby führen sollte. Ab Tangermünde Ortsausgang geht der Radweg durch eine Allee von alten Bäumen am linken Elbufer entlang. 




Auch am heutigen Tag hatten wir wieder Glück mit dem Wind, wir hatten kräftigen Rückenwind.  Wir fuhren jetzt auf dem Hochufer dem ehemaligen Wasserübungsplatz Kehnert entgegen. Die Anwohner sind jetzt über die Ruhe in den Sommermonaten begeistert, Panzerlärm der die angrenzenden Orte immer belästigt hatte gibt es nun nicht mehr. Das Kieswerk Rogätz wurde nördlich tangiert, jetzt war es bis zur Elbfähre Rogätz nur noch ein Katzensprung. Nach kurzer Wartezeit legte die Gierfähre an unserem Ufer an und brachte auf das rechte Elbufer. Der Weg führte uns weiter zum Wasserstraßenkreuz Hohenwarte. An der Doppelschleuse Hohenwarte machten wir einen Halt




 um uns dieses Bauwerk einmal von nahem anzusehen. Hier geht der Mittellandkanal in den Elbe-Havel-Kanal über. Wir hatten Glück, es wurde gerade ein Lastkahn geschleust vom Elbe Havel Kanal hoch in den Mittellandkanal. Anschließend fuhren wir vor zur Elbe, wo sich die Trogbrücke des Mittellandkanals befindet, die die Elbe überspannt.



 Am Elberadweg unterhalb der Trogbrücke bat uns ein Team vom MDR doch an der Kamera vorbeizufahren, sie brauchten noch ein paar Aufnahmen für die Wetterbilder. Haben wir gerne gemacht. Leider wurde nichts mit der Sendung in den Wetterbildern, eine größere Gruppe, die nach uns kam, hatte den Vorrang bekommen. Machte aber nichts wir hatten unseren Spaß gehabt. Jetzt ging es auf Magdeburg zu, vorbei am alten Gelände der Bundesgartenschau bis zur Restaurantkirche in Prester.



 Hier Mittagspause und danach weiter zwischen Elbe und Alter Elbe durch die Auen. Wir erreichten die Höhe von Schönebeck blieben dann aber weiter am rechten Elbufer. Das Pretziner Wehr wollten wir auf jeden Fall noch einen Besuch abstatten.



 Ist schon ein imposantes Bauwerk, das im Augenblick saniert wird. Im großen Bogen erreichten wir dann wieder die Elbe südlich von Dornburg. Der Weg schlängelte sich weiter durch die Auen bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke nördlich Barby. Über dieser sind wir dann auf die linke Uferseite gefahren und erreichten unser Etappenziel Barby nach 120 km und 420 HM mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 20 km/h.



_(Kirche von Barby)_



_(Strecke der 5. Etappe Tangermünde-Barby)_

Am Freitagmorgen wurden wir mit kräftigen Hahnenschreien geweckt. Nach reichlichem Frühstück in der Hotelanlage Augustusgabe begaben wir uns auf die letzte Etappe. Gleich hinter der Hotelanlage beginnt der Saaleradweg, gut ausgebaut. Wir erreichten sehr schnell die Saalefähre westlich Groß Rosenburg. 



Nach Calbe wollten wir nicht übersetzen und blieben so bis  weiter auf dem rechten Saaleufer. Ab Calbe ist der Radweg super ausgebaut und ausgeschildert. Nach kurzer Zeit erreichten wir dann Bernburg. 



_(Schloss Bernburg)_
Wir querten auch hier noch nicht die Saale, sondern blieben weiter auf der rechten Uferseite bis Grona. In Grona wurde vor einiger Zeit eine neue Fußgängerbrücke über die Saale gebaut, auf der wir dann auf das linke Saaleufer 


 
_(Schloss Plötzkau Saale)_
gelangten und dort den Radweg bis Alsleben folgten. In Alsleben wieder über die Saale auf die rechte Uferseite gewechselt und dort weiter über Rotenburg bis nach Wettin. An der Fähre Mittagspause gemacht und dann weiter an der Templerkapelle in Mücheln vorbei bis zur Fähre in Brachwitz. 



_(Saale nach Wettin in Richtung Brachwitz)_
Da ich den Weg am rechten Ufer von Brachwitz bis Halle-Trotha noch nicht kannte fuhren wir also auf der rechten Uferseite weiter. Ab Halle Trotha dann am westlichen Eingang vom Zoo wieder zur Saale und über der Peißnitzinsel dann weiter den Radweg bis zur B91 Schkopau gefolgt, hier Tourende. 



Auf dieser Etappe legten wir 109 km mit 523 HM bei einem Schnitt von 19 km/h zurück.




*Fazit zur Tour:*
Die Wegebeschaffenheit ist überwiegend tadellos, Asphalt, Betonspuren, naturbelassener Boden, Waldautobahnen wechseln sich ab. Die Ausschilderung ist gut, ab Sachsen-Anhalt vorzüglich. Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten am Radweg sind reichlich vorhanden, man braucht also nicht unbedingt vor zu buchen, es sei man fährt in einer größeren Gruppe. Empfehlenswert ist es die Tour in Cuxhaven beginnen zu lassen, Wind meistens von hinten. Ab Finkenwerder empfiehlt es sich mit der Fähre bis Hamburg Landungsbrücken zu fahren. Man muss nicht immer unbedingt den offiziellen Elberadweg fahren, es gibt genügend alternative Strecken und Regionale Wanderwege die gut gekennzeichnet sind.
Insgesamt hatten wir von Otterndorf bis nach Merseburg an Elbe und Saale 625 km und 2559 HM zurückgelegt. 
Das noch fehlende Stück von rund 270 km von Schmilka bis nach Dessau werden wir uns demnächst für eine 2,5 Tagesfahrt vornehmen.


----------



## Kasebi (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Udo
Eine schöne Tour habt Ihr da gemacht. Einen Teil der Strecke kenne ich auch. Allerdings nur vom Wasser aus.  Ich bin 2003 die Saale und Elbe von Naumburg bis Lauenburg mit dem Kajak gefahren. War ein tolles Erlebnis. Allerdings hatten da die Anrainer noch mit den Hochwasserschäden zu kämpfen. Und sicher ist man mit dem Rad da sehr viel flexibler unterwegs.
Ich werde übrigens kommenden Sonnabend die dritte Etappe des ThWeges in Angriff nehmen sofern ich wieder OK bin. Aber das steht dann dort wo es stehen soll.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
da ja heute niemand am Treffpunkt Südfeldsee war habe ich  eine kleine Runde über WSF und Saale zurück gedreht. Am Südfeldsee versuchte ein einsamer Segler sein Boot in der Flaute fort zu bewegen.
Am Saaleufer in WSF dann noch eine Raubtierfütterung beobachtet, trotz Fütterungsverbot.
Auf der Rücktour am Saaleradweg linkes Ufer ab Sportplatz Wengelsdorf noch ein Neubau. Hier wurde ein radweg auf dem Damm nach Norden gebaut.
War trotzdem eine kleine schnelle Runde.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
habe für den Sonntag, den 27.06. eine Merseburg- Petersbergtour ins LMB gestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8547
Wer also Zeit und Lust hat kann ja zum Treffpunkt kommen.


----------



## GTdanni (24. Juni 2010)

Und ich wollte gerade für Sonntag zu einer Tour zur Rudelsburg aufrufen. 

Start 10:00Uhr bei Eitel Junior vorm Laden im neu angelegten Park. 

Es sind schon reichlich Mitfahrer dabei und die Strecke wird so ca 80km sein. 

Tempo wird moderat da alle Form und Fahrertypen vetreten sind. 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und ich wollte gerade für Sonntag zu einer Tour zur Rudelsburg aufrufen.
> 
> Start 10:00Uhr bei Eitel Junior vorm Laden im neu angelegten Park.
> 
> ...


Hallo GTdanni,
meine Tour steht im Terminplan der White-Rock-Tourenteamfahrer, ich bin der Tourguide, weiß aber noch nicht wie viele mitfahren werden.
Mal sehen wer kommt, wäre sonst gerne bei Dir mitgefahren.


----------



## GTdanni (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo Udo. 

Ja die Tour ist auch erst Gestern/heute so richtig spruchreif geworden und da wollte ich es hier auchmal rein schreiben. 

Klappt schon mal noch Udo. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Haibikes (24. Juni 2010)

Ist cool,dass das hier alles in meiner Umgebung ist 
Ich wohne in Possenhain bei Naumburg


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juni 2010)

Haibikes schrieb:


> Ist cool,dass das hier alles in meiner Umgebung ist
> Ich wohne in Possenhain bei Naumburg


Na dann schreib mal wann Du denn so immer Zeit hast.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juni 2010)

@Bikermario,

dann sind wir zumindestens bis jetzt schon zu zweit am Sonntag.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
heute war ja die Petersbergtour vom Treffpunkt Südfeldsee zum Petersberg.
Mit dabei war "Bikermario" aus Merseburg. Er hatte heute auf der Straße einen enormen Vorteil, mir gegenüber. Er mit Trekkingbike und ich mit MTB. Im Gelände war ich dann wieder klar im Vorteil.
Auf der Fahrt zum Treffpunkt sah ich vor mir einen einsamen Biker pedalieren, wie sich dann herausstellte war es Mario.
Am Treffpunkt noch ein wenig gewartet,
als dann keiner mehr kam sind wir dann um 09:44 Uhr gestartet.
Es ging zurück über Beuna nach Geusa und dann auf dem Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur BAB 38 bis nach Bündorf. Weiter durch den Ort Richtung Delitz a. Berge. Kurz vor Delitz sind wir dann Richtung Dörstewitz abgebogen, um auf einen Feldweg zu den Rattmannsdorfer Teichen zu gelangen. Jetzt war ich mit dem MTB im Vorteil.
Über Neukirchen ging es weiter bis zur Saalebrücke in Röpzig.
Nach der Saalebrücke weiter auf dem Saaleradweg über die Rabeninsel und der Peißnitzinsel nach Halle Trotha.
Ab Trotha dann auf den Lutherweg nach Norden. Der Weg ist hier als Fahradstraße ausgeschildert.
Am Franzosenstein eine kleine Rast gemacht und dann weiter
bis Kütten. Hier schlug bei Mario wie aus heiterem Himmel die Defekthexe zu. Das Schaltauge brach ohne Fremdeinwirkung.
Ein Kettenglied löste sich auch noch in Wohlgefallen auf, für Mario hier Ende der Tour. Zum Glück waren es bis zum Parkplatz Petersberg nur noch rund 3 km, wo er sich dann hat abholen lassen.
Ich bin dann weiter vom Petersberg nach Westen über Trebitz und Sylbitz bis nach Beidersee. Ab hier dann auf einen schönen Wiesenweg
nach Süden bergab bis zum Kaolinwerk und dann weiter nach Brachwitz zur Fähre.
In Brachwitz dann über die Saale und weiter über Halle Dölau in die Dölauer Heide. Dort, südlich Lieskau, noch einen sehr schönen Trail entdeckt, musste ihn leider berghoch schieben. Bis nach Zscherben über die B 80 weiter. Über Holleben und Delitz a. Berge dann zurück nach Merseburg. War, außer dem Defekt, eine tolle Tour mit guten 89 km und 637 HM. Pünktlich zum Anstoß saß ich, wie sicherlich Millionen Fußballfans vor dem Fernseher, um die Heimfahrt der Engländer mit zu erleben.


----------



## Bikermario (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo Udo!

Das war wirklich ne super Tour, wenn das mit der Pannenhexe nicht gewesen wäre. Aber was soll's, irgendwann erwischt es jeden.
Ich bin dann zum Petersberg gelaufen und hab da ne Verschnaufpause gemacht, dann bin ich meiner Frau schon entgegen gerollt und auf dem Parkplatz von NiedrigPreis in Teicha hat sie mich dann aufgelesen. Danach ging es gleich nach Hause um mir das Malör mal genauer anzusehen. 
Aber da gibt es wohl nur eins, ein neues Schaltauge muß her.
Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Hilfe. So das war's erstmal, bis zur nächsten Tour.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juni 2010)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> 
> Das war wirklich ne super Tour, wenn das mit der Pannenhexe nicht gewesen wäre. Aber was soll's, irgendwann erwischt es jeden.
> Ich bin dann zum Petersberg gelaufen und hab da ne Verschnaufpause gemacht, dann bin ich meiner Frau schon entgegen gerollt und auf dem Parkplatz von NiedrigPreis in Teicha hat sie mich dann aufgelesen. Danach ging es gleich nach Hause um mir das Malör mal genauer anzusehen.
> ...


Dann hat es ja noch zum Fußballspiel gereicht.
Na dann bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
für alle die Morgen Zeit haben (Junggebliebene, junge, Rentner und Pensionäre) ab Weißenfels Marktplatz, eine schattige Tour entlang der Höhen des Saaletals rechte Seite. Start 10:00 Uhr.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7052


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Tour WSF- Gellertwanderweg und Rippachradweg.
  Treffpunkt war 10:00 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz WEISSENFELS. Das Wetter sah gut aus für  den heutigen Tag und so fuhr ich (Udo1) von MERSEBURG bis nach WSF über den Südfeldsee Ostseite zum Treffpunkt. Auf der Saalebrücke in WSF traf ich noch Jürgen, der mit dem RR unterwegs war. Kurzer Schnack und dann weiter zum Treffpunkt, hier wartete schon Reinhard1. Er machte auch gleich den heutigen Tourvorschlag, der Wetterlage entsprechend eine Schattentour. Wir wollten den Gellertwanderweg von BONAU nach TEUCHERN und dann auf dem Rippachradweg weiter bachabwärts. Pünktlich 10:00 Uhr starteten wir in Richtung LANGENDORF, es ging an der Holzbrücke und am Schwimmbad vorbei bis zur Salzstraße. Nach dem Überwinden der Eisenbahnstrecke WSF-Zeitz kommt ja die 90° Kurve die dann nach GRÖBITZ führt. In dieser Kurve dann aber geradeaus weiter bis vor kurzem noch ein Feldweg, jetzt RR tauglich asphaltiert bis KRAUSCHWITZ. 
Von KRAUSCHWITZ dann auf einen Feldweg über KISTRITZ nach ZELLSCHEN weiter. Hinter ZELLSCHEN führt ein Wiesenweg bis zur Ortszufahrt BONAU.
In BONAU noch das Schloss besichtigt, ist jetzt in Privatbesitz. Nach der Sprache und dem Akzent des Besitzers, wahrscheinlich ein Niederländer.
In BONAU dann der Einstieg in den Gellertwanderweg. Der Weg ließ sich sehr gut fahren. Der Trail war sehr schmal, teilweise passte der Lenker nicht zwischen zwei Bäumen durch. Der Weg war abwechslungsreich mit kurzen Anstiegen und eingen etwas steilen kurzen Abfahrten, Treppenabschnitte waren ebenfalls vorhanden, sowie einige kleine Brücken. Nach einigen Kilometern gelangten wir dann über SCHELKAU nach LAGNITZ.
In LAGNITZ durch den Ort und oberhalb des Sportplatzes ging es dann weiter auf dem Gellertwanderweg bis zur Mastanlage Osterland.nach TEUCHERN in das dortige Eiskaffee. Nach der Abkühlung fuhren wir den Rippachradweg weiter bis TAUCHA. Bis hierher war es eine angenehme Tour, weil immer Schatten vorhanden war. In TAUCHA folgten wir nicht mehr den Rippachradweg, sondern fuhren auf einen Radweg  bis GRANSCHÜTZ. Von GRANSCHÜTZ ging es dann über ZÖRBITZ, KLEBEN und BORAU bis zum Tourende, Brücke über die Umgehungsstraße.
Bis dato hatten wir 48 km und 316 HM zurückgelegt, die Temperatur war jetzt auch schon jenseits der 30°C Grenze angelangt. War eine tolle Tour mit Reinhard1, mal sehen was man nächste Woche unternehmen kann.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
wer in der Zeit vom 04.07. bis 31.07. nach Halle, oder von Halle über Schkopau will, für dem ist die Fahrt in Richtung Halle in Schkopau zu Ende.
Bustransport bis Halle, *keine Fahrradmitnahme*. 
Richtung Eisenach: Ab Halle bis Schkopau ebenfalls Bustransport, *keine Fahrradmitnahme.*
Am Wochenende gibt es einige wenige Züge die durch fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust Morgen auf eine kleine Abendtour?
Treffpunkt 19:00 Uhr Frankleben am  Kiosk Geiseltalsee.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9520


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
wer Lust, Urlaub, oder Zeit hat, am Mittwoch um 08:30 Uhr Start zur Elbetour von Schönebeck nach Wittenberg, zum Spiel Deutschland-Spanien wieder zurück.
Start 08:30 Uhr B91 Kreuzung Knapendorfer Weg. Tour nach Halle. 
Abfahrt Halle nach Schönebeck um 09:43 Uhr. Ankunft in Schönebeck um 10:38 Uhr. 10:45 Uhr anrollen nach Barby auf der L51 und dann über die Elbe Fähre Ronney. Ab Ronney dann auf dem Elberadweg über Aken, Dessau, Wörlitz, Pratau nach Wittenberg Bahnhof. Von dort zurück nach Halle. Abfahrt immer 15 Minuten vor der vollen Stunde. Fahrzeit bis Halle 1 Stunde. Von Halle mit dem Bike zurück zum Treffpunkt, oder mit Straßenbahn bis Merseburg und dann mit der DB weiter. Auf der Strecke Halle-Eisenach und retour ist von Schkopau bis Halle Schienenersatzverkehr ohne Fahrradmitnahme.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


----------



## tschneidi (8. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Macht ihr immer solch "weite" Touren?


----------



## madmax_16v (8. Juli 2010)

hehe frag ich mich auch  

aber udo hat ja im umkreis schon alles erkundet  

also gehts jetzt auswärts zur sache  !?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschneidi (8. Juli 2010)

Na ich bin erstmal damit beschäftigt Merseburg zu erkunden...Und fahre noch nicht viele Kilometer...
Hängt aber auch damit zusammen das ich Bike-Neuling bin und zumal ich das eigtl auch nur mache um mich nach einer Kreuzband Op bissl fit zu halten(und des doch bissl knie schonender ist wie Fussball )...von daher sind mir die strecken eigtl immer zu weit hehe

Aber respeckt hoch zehn davor


----------



## madmax_16v (8. Juli 2010)

woher kommst du denn?!

was hast du für ein bike?!

und was heißt "nicht so viele km" !?


----------



## tschneidi (8. Juli 2010)

Na ich fahre nunmehr ein Radon ZR Team 7.0 aus ´09
Kommen tu ich aus Merseburg...

Und naja Kilometertechnisch weiss ich es nicht genau.Habe es noch nicht geschafft mich zubehörtechnisch auszustatten.Rad war erst teuer genug hehe.Aber ich Schätz mal wenn es 5km am Tag sind dann sind des voerst genug.Weil ja durch Op und angst ums Knie noch nciht viel möglich ist weil ja auch kaum Muskelmasse da ist...


----------



## madmax_16v (8. Juli 2010)

oh... 5km  

das ist wirklich nicht ganz so viel  !!!

na dann !! training training training  das baut dich auf!! biken ist doch da das richtige 

so 30 km sollten für den anfang schon ein gutes ziel sein  !


----------



## tschneidi (8. Juli 2010)

Autsch...bin eigtl ganz froh wenn ich die 5Km schaff lol

Ist hat alles noch sehr in den Kinderschuhen.Aber wird scho passen denk ich!Will es auch nicht gleich ausreizen das ganze!Kann ja schließlich auch nach hinten losgehen der Schuss.

Und derzeit verfolge ich ja die touren nur bildlich und textmässig!Aber evtl passt es ja mal iwann.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juli 2010)

tschneidi schrieb:


> Hi!
> Macht ihr immer solch "weite" Touren?


Hallo *"tschneidi"*,
also soweit war es gestern eigentlich gar nicht. Als wir wieder in Merseburg waren hatten wir nur 121 km auf der Uhr. Tourbericht folgt heute noch. Kann Dich gerne mal auf Deinen Reha-Touren begleiten, zu zweit fährt es sich immer angenehmer.
*"madmax_16v" *hat schon recht, in und um Merseburg, ich nehme mal so den 40 km Radius, gibt es kaum noch interessantes zu entdecken, daher auch ab und zu die Orientierung über diesen Bereich hinaus. Können ja mal eine Tour innerhalb des 40 Km Radius machen. Dafür bin ich immer zu haben.
Bis dann, vielleicht zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.

Ach ja, gut zu wissen das es noch einige Biker aus Merseburg hier im Forum gibt, dann bin ich nicht wenigstens fast nicht immer Alleinunterhalter bei "Merseburg und Umgebung"


----------



## tschneidi (8. Juli 2010)

Na ich werde mich nachher mal auf den Weg machen und eine "längere" Tour machen und zum Kaufland raus fahren...paar besorgungen machen und dann evtl nach Meuschau zurück da noch bissl rumstöbern und dann nochal in den Garten von bekannten im gut Werder und dann wieder Heime ich denke das reicht für mich dann erstmal wieder.

Und das mit dem mit den treffen lass ich erstmal noch weil ich derzeit echt nur ne Last wäre hehe....aber ich behalte das ganze hier weiter im Auge und kann ja mal schaun ob mal was für mich dabei ist...

Und 121Km nur? Soviel fahr ich nichtmal mit dem Auto.


----------



## madmax_16v (8. Juli 2010)

hehe.. lach... 121 km ist dann schon ein stück - geht ganz ohne training nicht.. aber so 80km sollte man schon locker fahren können  !!??

also weißt du was zu tun ist  unterwegs gibts ja sicher ein paar "wasser"- pausen und foto- shootings 

ich will heute nachmittag (ab 17uhr) evtl. mal richtung kulkwitzer see fahren (start von bad dürrenberg) 
dort ein paar minuten pausieren, ins wasser springen und wieder zurück..!

LG


----------



## tschneidi (8. Juli 2010)

Des klingt schon so weit hehe


----------



## madmax_16v (8. Juli 2010)

na eigentlich nicht... das sollten hin und rückweg (von bad dürrenberg aus) ca. 30km sein...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. Juli 2010)

Hier der Tourbericht von der Elbetour am Mittwoch, den 07.07.2010.
Am Mittwoch trafen sich Reinhard1, Udo1, sowie zwei weiter Mitfahrer, Harti und Erich,  vom Merseburger Radverein zur Elbetour, SCHÖNEBECK -BARBY-WITTENBERG.
Da die DB-Verbindung SCHKOPAU- HALLE im Monat Juli unterbrochen ist und Schienenersatzverkehr ohne Bike Mitnahme  eingerichtet ist, trafen wir uns in Merseburg am Radweg B91, Knapendorfer Weg.
Reinhard1 reiste mit Kfz an. Gemeinsam begaben wir uns dann um 08:20 Uhr zum o.g. Treffpunkt. Start war 08:30 Uhr. Bis zum Bahnhof HALLE legten wir die Strecke, auf dem Radweg parallel zur B91, zurück. Dann das Sachsen-Anhalt-Ticket erstanden und zum Bahnsteig 8 hoch. 
Der Zug kam mit etwa 10 minütiger Verspätung in HALLE an. Was uns aber nicht weiter störte, da die Abfahrtszeit 09:43 Uhr eingehalten wurde. Im Bahnhof SACHSENDORF, kurz vor CALBE, dann die Durchsage, dass es Verspätung wegen Oberleitungsproblemen gibt. Nun, wir kamen dann ca. 8 Minuten Später in SCHÖNEBECK an. Start dann in SCHÖNEBECK um 10:52 Uhr. Unser nächstes Ziel war die L51 die uns nach BARBY führen sollte. Kurz vor dem Gewerbegebiet, dann Straßensperrung wegen Neubau. Mit dem Navi eine alternative Strecke durch das Gewerbegebiet gesucht und auch gefunden. Am Ortsausgang stießen wir dann nach kurzem Umweg wieder auf den Radweg an der L51. Den folgten wir dann nach ZACKERMÜDE.
Hier verließen wir den Radweg, der sich weiter auf dem Deichkamm bis nach BARBY erstreckte und fuhren dann auf der L51 über PÖMMELTE den kürzeren Weg nach BARBY. Ortseingang BARBY wandten wir uns gleich nach Norden zum Elbdamm und fuhren so auf den Radweg am nördlichen Ortsrand an BARBY vorbei bis zur Zufahrt zur Fähre RONNEY. Bis RONNEY zur Fähre war es dann nicht mehr soweit. Die Gierfähre in RONNEY war, bedingt durch die geringe Elbströmung, etwas langsam.
Am rechten Elbufer folgten wir den offiziellen Radweg bis zur Burg WALTERNIENBURG. Die Burg ist sehenswert, wurde sie doch umfangreich saniert. 
Es ging weiter über POLEYMÜHLE nach TOCHHEIM und von dort durch die FUNDER HEIDE bis STECKBY. 
Dann weiter durch die STEUTZER AUE, der Radweg sah noch sehr neu aus. 
Der Weg führte uns dann geradewegs zur Fähre AKEN.  Das Warten auf die Fähre wurde gleich zu einer  kurzen Verpflegungspause genutzt. Bis jetzt hatten wir eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 21 km/h halten können. 
Nach dem Erreichen des linken Elbeufers ging es am Ortsrand von AKEN auf dem Radweg weiter Richtung L63. Auf der L63 ging es dann auf dem Radweg durch das ehemalige Sperrgebiet, der Weg war hier neben der vielbefahrenen Straße nicht so angenehm. Wir waren froh ihn dann ca. 2 km vor GROSS KÜNAU wieder zu verlassen. Durch den Auenwald ging es nach GOSS KÜNAU, am KÜNAUERSEE vorbei bis zum Kornhaus und Hafen Regattastrecke an der Elbe in ZIEBIGK. 
Am östlichen Ende des Leopoldhafens  gab es dann eine offizielle Umleitung des Elberadwegs, wahrscheinlich wegen Bauarbeiten am Bahnübergang. Wir folgten der Umleitung bis zu einer Tanke, hier Versorgungsstopp für Kalorien und Wasser,
und gelangten in Höhe Landhaus wieder auf die alte Strecke. Es ging weiter durch die Aue mit seinen uralten Baumbestand, so viele alte Bäume sieht man sonst nicht mehr wo anders. Am STIEGLITZER BERG erreichten wir dann wieder den Elbdamm, den wir bis zum Waldausgang, kurz vor der BAB 9 folgten. Der offizielle Radweg macht hier einen 90° Knick nach Süden, 
um dann auf einen Bogen unter der BAB 9 wieder zum Elbdamm zurück zukehren. Man hätte auch den Elbdamm weiter folgen können, so hätte man sich den Umweg gespart, wir hatten uns aber vorgenommen den offiziellen Radweg zu folgen. Der Weg auf dem Damm war nicht gut zu fahren. Die ganz dünne Bitumenschicht hatte sich teilweise gelöst, so dass der darunterliegende Sand große Aufmerksamkeit erforderte. Es dauerte auch nicht lange und wir gelangten am WÖRLITZER PARK an. 
Es ging an der Westseite durch den Park bis zum Elbdamm. Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Möglichkeit 1 wir folgen den offiziellen Radweg weiter bis zur Fähre COSWIG. Möglichkeit 2, wir folgen den alternativen Radweg auf dem Elbdamm am nördlichen Ufer vom WÖRLITZER PARK weiter nach Osten. Wir haben dann die Möglichkeit 1 gewählt und sind auf dem Teilstück der B107 bis zur Fähre nach COSWIG weiter gefahren. Hier nutzen wir ebenfalls die Wartezeit auf die Fähre für eine Versorgungspause. 
Ein Blick auf das GPS zeigte, dass wir immer noch einen Schnitt von 21 km/h hatten. Nach der Fähre hatten wir einen sehr schönen Blick auf das Hochufer von COSWIG, sowie auf das Schloss Coswig. 
Ab COSWIG führte uns der Radweg immer am Ortsrand durch die Auenwiesen bis an die B187 heran. Wir folgten den Radweg an der B187 250m bis zum Aussichtspunkt Schöne Aussicht. Von hier oben hat man einen super Ausblick auf die unter uns liegende Elbe.
Nach weiteren 250 m verließen wir den Radweg neben der B187 wieder. Der Elberadweg führte uns jetzt durch GRIEBO  und den Elbeauen über APPOLLENSDORF bis zum Gewerbegebiet PIESTERITZ. Jetzt mussten wir der B 187 weiter folgen, zum Glück nicht weit, nur bis zum östlichen Ende des Chemie Parks. Ab hier ging es wieder in Aue. Wir folgten den ziemlich neuen Radweg dann am Hafen von WITTENBERG entlang bis nach WITTENBERG zum Markt. 
In der dortigen Eisdiele schnell noch ein lecker Eis verputz und dann weiter zum Bahnhof. Wir wollten ja pünktlich zum Fußballspiel wieder zu Hause sein. In meiner Weg-Zeitberechnung  hatte ich die Abfahrt von WITTENBERG für 17:45 Uhr vorgesehen. Wir schafften aber schon den Zug um 16:45 Uhr und waren dann, mit etwas Zugverspätung, um 17:54 Uhr in HALLE Hauptbahnhof angekommen. Zurück ging es dann wieder per Rad auf dem Radweg.
Die Strecke SCHÖNEBECK- WITTENBERG hatte eine Länge von 92 km und 344 HM. Den Schnitt von 21 km/h konnten wir halten. Mit Anfahrt und Abfahrt nach und von HALLE waren es dann 121 km. Das Wetter war super zum Fahren. Die Wege waren, bis auf das kleine Teilstück 
BAB 9  VOCKERODE, in einem ausgezeichneten Zustand. Die Ausschilderung war bestens, man braucht auf dem Abschnitt in Sachsen-Anhalt eigentlich keine Karte. Ein Verfahren ist unmöglich. Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die super Tour und das sie den Tourguide immer blind vertraut haben.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
habe für Sonnabend, den 10.07. mal eine kleine kurze Vormittagsrunde ins LMB gestellt.
Start 07:00 Uhr Hafen Südfeldsee.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9557


----------



## tschneidi (8. Juli 2010)

Also ich melde mich auch mal von meiner Tour zurück hehe

Habe mal fix geschaut im Google Maps was es denn an Km waren weil ich ja kein Fahrradcomputer habe...es werden wohl zwischen 12-13 km gewesen sein!

Und ich muss sagen es ging ganz gut soweit...werd mich dann wohl weiter vortatsten müssen...


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juli 2010)

tschneidi schrieb:


> Also ich melde mich auch mal von meiner Tour zurück hehe
> 
> Habe mal fix geschaut im Google Maps was es denn an Km waren weil ich ja kein Fahrradcomputer habe...es werden wohl zwischen 12-13 km gewesen sein!
> 
> Und ich muss sagen es ging ganz gut soweit...werd mich dann wohl weiter vortatsten müssen...


Sehr gut, dann steht ja demnächst eine kleine ganz lockere Runde zum Geiseltalsee nichts mehr im Wege. Geschwindigkeit so kurz vor dem vom Bike fallen, oder?


----------



## tschneidi (8. Juli 2010)

Ja hin und dann direkt zurück schaff ich wohl schon...aber mehr sicher noch nicht.Aber ich hörte schond as es sich dort wohl gut drum herum fahren lässt!Evtl schau ich da mal die Tage hin...


----------



## andi65 (8. Juli 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe für Sonnabend, den 10.07. mal eine kleine kurze Vormittagsrunde ins LMB gestellt.
> Start 07:00 Uhr Hafen Südfeldsee.
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9557


Hallo Udo
wär ja gern wieder mal mit dir mitgekommen, aber um diese Zeit gehts auf Arbeit. Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann zum Abend auf der Runde?


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
bin wieder zurück von meiner heutigen morgendlichen kühlen Tour. Sind doch noch gute 62 km geworden. 06:10 Uhr bin ich dann bei angenehm kühler Temperatur zum Treffpunkt, Hafen Südfeldsee, gestartet. Bikermario aus Merseburg hatte sich angemeldet.
Es ging wie immer über Frankleben zum Runstedter See. Die Sonne warf noch lange Schatten.
Hier steht die Sonne gerade über den Runstedter See.
Überpünktlich, um 06:52 Uhr, war ich am Treffpunkt, leider war mein angekündigter Mitfahrer nicht erschienen. Also bin ich dann um 07:02 zur Umrundung des Südfeldsees gestartet. Kurz hinter der Surfschule bis ich dann auf den Weg zur Badestelle am Südfeldsee. Kein angenehmer Anblick. Wer sich die Füße aufschneiden will, sich die Kräze holen möchte, oder sich von dem herumliegenden Müll und Dreck übergeben möchte, der sollte dort zum baden hin fahren. Allen anderen rate ich diesen Strand tunlichst zu meiden.
Auf meiner Umrundung begegnete ich sogar einige Biker, 50+, die auch die Kühle des morgens ausnutzten, noch eine kleine Runde zu drehen. Ich bin dann weiter zum Geiseltalsee, quer durch den Wald und kam dann am Wehr der Leiha wieder auf den Rundweg. Von hier dann bis zur im Bau befindlichen Marina Braunsbedra ging es dann recht zügig.
Seit meinem letzetn Besuch des Sees waren schon wieder 5 Wochen vergangen und seit dem hat sich einiges getan.
Die flachen Uferabschnitte, die vor 5 Wochen noch frei vom Wasser waren sind jetzt überflutet. Neben einigen Anglern am See begegnete mir bis zur Marina Mücheln keine Menschenseele.
Hier der neue Einlauf der Geisel an der Marina Mücheln. Neu ist auch, dass zur Absperrung des Rundweges an einigen Stellen Schranken gesetzt worden sind, so dass ein Durchkommen mit Kfz nicht mehr gegeben ist.
Es ging dann auf dem kürzesten Weg zum Bootsanleger auf der Halbinsel, immer an der Wasserlinie entlang.
Das ist der neue Bootsanleger, der heute um 16:00 Uhr feierlich mit Livemusik und kühlen Getränken eingeweiht wird. Desweiteren wird es heute auch Bootsfahrten auf dem See geben, die Genehmigung für den heutigen Tag wurde erteilt. Punkt 16:00 Uhr wird die Geiseltalseegaleere mit Böllerschüssen das Fest eröffnen. Also wer für heute Nachmittag noch nichts vorhat, nichts wie hin, soll ja auch ordentlich warm werden.
Die Halbinsel wurde umrundet, auf Höhe der Wasserlinie. Der Kanal ist geflutet und wer auf die Insel möchte muss jetzt durch das Wasser waten.
Auf Höhe der Wasserlinie ging es dann bis kurz vor Frankleben zurück, diesmal keine Anstiege zum Weinberg, sondern ganz entspannt und ohne Höhenmeter.
Der Wasserstand hat schon die Uferbefestigung erreicht.
Noch ein letzter Blick über den See in Richtung Klobikauer Halde und dann zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour. Gegen 09:55 Uhr war ich dann wieder inmeiner kühlen 23°C Wohnung angelangt, wurde auch Zeit das Termometer zeigte schon wieder 31°C im Schatten an.
War auf jeden Fall eineschöne Morgentour.


----------



## madmax_16v (14. Juli 2010)

geniale tour - aber ziemlich zeitig am morgen  da schläft man ja noch!!??

ansonsten alles klaro udo?? machst du grad eine "wärme"- pause?!

grüße


----------



## Bikermario (14. Juli 2010)

Hey Zusammen!
 Ich wollte nur mal fragen, ob morgen am Donnerstag Abend, also 19.30 Uhr irgendjemand Lust hat mit auf ne kleine Tour um den Wallendorfer See oder Raßnitzer See zu kommen. Ich bin 19.30 Uhr an der Araltankstelle in Merseburg Süd.
Ich fahre erst abends, weil es am Tage ja reiner Selbstmord wäre. 
Also wer Lust hat, bis morgen dann.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. Juli 2010)

@Bikermario,
bin heute erst aus der Altmark zurück, wäre gern mitgekommen.

Habe für den 20.07. eine Tour ins LMB gestellt.
Heldrungen-Finnewanderweg-Wangen-Nebra.
Start am Dienstag, den 20.07. um 09:36 Uhr
Von Heldrungen nach Nebra auf dem Finnewanderweg. Nur Forstautobahnen und  viel Schatten.
Ganz Tagestour.

Mit Länderticket:
Ab Merseburg 09:36  Uhr       an WSF   09:52 Uhr
Ab WSF 09:53 Uhr              an Erfurt 10:57  Uhr
Ab Erfurt Gleis 5 11:06 Uhr    an Heldrungen Bahnhof 11:46  Uhr

Start 12:00 Uhr

Abfahrt ab Nebra: 17:50 Uhr an WSF 19:04  Uhr
                         18:50 Uhr an WSF 20:04 Uhr

 Länge der Strecke: ca. 50 km
Fahrzeit: ca. 4 Std max.
 HM: ca. 560
Im Anhang der Track mit 2 Streckenvarianten.
Länderticket werde ich besorgen.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
hat heute jemand aus Merseburg und Umgebung Lust auf eine lockere Abendtour.
Treffpunkt: 18:20 Uhr Merseburg Südpark (Hirschgehege, Futterplatz)


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
den heutigen Vormittag nutzte ich mal nicht für das Biken, sondern zum Wandern. Wir wanderten heute mal durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst von Herrmannseck Richtung Norden zur Querne. Es ging über die neuen Feuerlöschteiche, die in den 30 ziger Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts Tongruben waren, auf der Friedrichstraße zum oberen Quernetal. danach folgten wir den Lauf der Querne durch das Tal der Talwiesen. Im oberen Bereich der Querne ist das Bachbett völlig ausgetrocknet.
Die Teiche an der Waldschule sind eigentlich noch gut gefüllt, es erfolgt aber zur Zeit kein Wasserzulauf. Von der Waldschule ging es dann wieder Richtung Herrmannseck zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. War auf jeden Fall eine schöne kühle Runde.


----------



## Reinhard1 (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Udo, habe Deinen Bericht von gestern gelesen.
Für heute noch viel Spaß.
Das ganze Leben ist ein Kampf. ständig steht man unter Dampf. doch heute sollst Du Dir
was gönnen, morgen kannst Du wieder "rennen".
Zum Geburtstag alle guten Wünsche von Reinhard u. Anita.


----------



## Bikermario (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Geburtstagskind Udo!

Auch ich möchte dir an dieser Stelle zu deinem 61. Geburtstag ganz herzlich gratulieren und dir auf diesem Weg alles Gute wünschen.
Auf weitere gute Touren, gute Tourberichte und das du immer genug Profil auf den Reifen hast und die Pannenhexe dich verschont.
Fete heute schön und viel Spaß noch.
Gruß Mario


----------



## sibby08 (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Udo,

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und noch viele schöne Jahre auf dem Bike oder beim Wandern.

Grüße aus dem schönen Rheinland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
Danke für eure Glückwünsche. Werde mich mal gleich wieder ein wenig auf das Rad schwingen, wegen des einrostens und so.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2010)

Hier der Tourbericht von der Tour HELDRUNGEN- HOHE  SCHRECKE- LOSSA- BUCHA- MEMLEBEN- NEBRA vom Dienstag, den 20.07.2010.
  Es waren dabei:
Reinhard1, Manfred vom  White Rock Tourenteam WSF und der Tourguide Udo1.
  Start war in WEISSENFELS Bahnhof Gleis 4 um 09:43 Uhr. Das Länderticket hatte ich schon in MERSEBURG beschafft. Beide Mitfahrer stiegen dann, noch frisch und munter, im MERSEBURG zu.
Mit der Bahn ging es bis ERFURT, der Zug hatte 5 Minuten Verspätung, trotzdem schafften wir unseren Anschlusszug Richtung MAGDEBURG um 11:07 Uhr. Das Radabteil war gut gefüllt, aber ehe die Radgruppe, die bis MAGDEBURG fuhr, so ihre Räder abgestellt hatte verging schon einige Zeit. Man merkte schon dass sie nicht allzu oft mit dem Zug fuhren.
Gegen 11:50 Uhr trafen wir dann, im klimatisierten Zug, in HELDRUNGEN Bahnhof ein. Der erste Weg führte uns auf die gegenüberliegende Straßenseite zum Bratwurststand. Hier gibt es die beste Thüringer Rostbratwurst von ganz Thüringen. Nach der Stärkung starteten wir dann unserer Tour gegen 12:10 Uhr. Der Weg führte uns nach HELDRUNGEN zum Wasserschloss.
Nach der Kultur ging es dann auf den ausgeschilderten Wanderweg bis nach BRAUNSRODA. Die Sonne schien schon ordentlich, da wir aber Wind von vorn hatten, war es noch einigermaßen auszuhalten.
Von BRAUNSRODA war es nur noch 1 km bis zum Waldgebiet der HOHEN SCHRECKE. Es ging langsam aber stetig bergan. Im Wald war es dann angenehm kühl.
Wir folgten jetzt den Kammweg der Schrecke mit mitunter auch kurzen knackigen Anstiegen und darauf folgenden langen Abfahrten immer im Hang entlang.
An der Wegespinne unterhalb des Buchberges am Gedenkstein Idee. Natur- Zukunftspreis Naturschutz aufgestellt im Jahre 2008 von den damaligen Ministern Horst Seehofer, Gunter Gabriel und von der Präsidenten des Bundesamtes für Naturschutz Frau Prof. Dr. Jessel,
entschieden wir uns nicht die lange Abfahrt nach GARNBACH und WIEHE zu nehmen, sondern weiter durch den Wald bis nach LOSSA zu fahren. Kurz vor LOSSA durchquerten wir noch das ehemalige russische Militärgelände. Am Rastplatz noch eine Pause
und dann führte uns der Weg durch LOSSA bis 1 km hinter dem östlichen Ortsrand. Hier wandten wir uns 90° nach Norden zum dortigen Waldstück. Der Weg durch den Wald, gen Osten, hatte leichtes Gefälle und ließ sich auch mit Trekkingrad gut fahren. Am nördlichen Waldrand stießen wir dann auf die K2258. Die Straße ist ein besserer naturbelassener Weg, auf der kein PKW fahren kann ohne sich am Fahrwerk Schäden zu zuziehen. Nach ca. 500 m vom östlichen Waldrand ging ein betonierter Wirtschaftsweg nach Nordost bis nach BUCHA. Es ging weiter durch die Ortschaft auf einen Feldweg in nördlicher Richtung bis zum Waldstück  östlich MEMLEBEN. Der Weg war anfangs in der Ebene breit und gut fahrbar, im Wald hingegen wurde er immer grüner vom hochwachsenden Gras.
Nach einem kurzen Schiebstück von 50 m waren wir dann wieder auf einer breiten Forstautobahn, die uns bis nach MEMLEBEN brachte. Auf dem Radweg, hinter dem Kloster MEMLEBEN, ging es bis zur Brücke über die Unstrut. Man sah noch sehr deutlich wie hoch das Wasser im Frühjahr gestanden hatte.
Auf dem Unstrutradweg ging es dann bis nach Wangen zu Marias Imbiss. Hier ließen wir uns den selbstgemachten  Pflaumenkuchen und das Radler schmecken.
Bis nach NEBRA waren es dann noch 2 km, wo wir die Burgenlandbahn um 16:50 Uhr gut erreichten. In NAUMBURG angekommen warteten wir auf den Zug nach HALLE, Abfahrt um 17:54 Uhr. Um 17:45 Uhr kam die Durchsage, dass sich der Zug wegen einer Störung im Betriebsablauf um 70 Minuten verspätet. Also am Bahnhof in ein Eiskaffee, noch ein wenig Wasser getrunken und dann wieder zum Bahnhof. Jetzt erreichte uns die Durchsage, dass sich der Zug um weitere 20 Minuten verspätet. Nun ja letztendlich fuhr dann der 17:54 Uhr Zug um 19:10 Uhr in den Bahnhof ein.
Fazit der Tour:
Das Wetter war noch auszuhalten, da 80% der Strecke durch Waldgebiet verlief. Die Wege waren meistens Forstautobahnen und sehr gut fahrbar. Landschaftlich eine sehr schöne Tour. Die Zugverbindungen klappten, bis auf die Rücktour von NAUMBURG, vorzüglich. Wir hatten dann am Ende 47 km und 564 HM zurückgelegt. Dank an die Mitfahrer die sich mir wieder einmal bedenkenlos anvertraut hatten.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
wer Lust und Zeit hat, nächsten Mittwoch, den 28.07. eine Tour von Weißenfels/ Merseburg nach Wippra.
Start in WSF Saalebrücke 07:00 Uhr.
2. Treffpunkt mit den Tourguide ab 08:10 in Frankleben vor der Schule.
Länge ca. 86 km (ab WSF, ab Merseburg etwas weniger), also sehr moderat, und nur 882 HM.
Rückfahrt ab Wippra mit Länderticket.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9520


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2010)

@Reinhard1,
die Tour gestern von Weißenfels nach Wippra zur Fahrt mit der legendären Wipperliesel war super. Wollte schon vor Jahrzenten mit dieser Bahn fahren, bin aber nie dazu gekommen. Der Tourbericht folgt noch heute.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2010)

Hier der Tourbericht von der Tour WEIßENFELS- FRANKLEBEN- SCHAFSTÄDT- SÜSSER SEE- EISLEBEN- ANNARODE- WIPPRA vom Mittwoch, den 28.07.2010.
  Es waren dabei:
Reinhard1, Manfred aus Hohenmölsen, beide vom White Rock Tourenteam und ich als Tourguide.
  Start war in WEISSENFELS Saalebrücke um 07:00 Uhr. Der Tourguide startete um 07:20 Uhr in Merseburg zum Treffpunkt 2, FRANKLEBEN Grundschule. Um 07:50 Uhr traf ich am Treffpunkt ein. Eintreffen der Teilnehmer aus WEIßENFELS war für 08:00 bis 08:10 Uhr vorgesehen. Ich hatte kaum mein Bike abgestellt, nochmal kurz das Rad geprüft, als die beiden hinter mir standen.
Da sich keiner mehr angemeldet hatte, starteten wir sofort Richtung BLÖSIEN. Von BLÖSIEN ging es hinter dem Sportplatz nach Norden auf einen Feldweg zur Alten Heerstraße. Nach einigen 100 Metern auf der Heerstraße erreichte uns gegen 08:20 Uhr ein Anruf mit der Frage wo wir denn seien. Es hatte sich noch ein Mitfahrer aus Merseburg am Treffpunkt in FRANKLEBEN eingefunden. Da sich bis zum Vorabend niemand mehr im Internet angemeldet hatte und ich er mich auch telefonisch nicht kontaktiert hatte, wir schon ziemlich weit gefahren waren, hatte musste er leider eine eigene Tour durchführen, wie ich aber Mario kenne hatte er auch eine super Tour gemacht, sicherlich nicht so schön wie unsere. Also das nächste mal anrufen, dann klappt es mit dem Mitfahren immer. Von der Alten Heerstraße ging es weiter bis nach BURGSTADEN und dann auf einen Feldweg über die neue ICE-Trasse nach Bad Lauchstädt
zum südlichen Ortsrand. Am Schwimmbad vorbei und dann weiter auf den neu geschaffenen Radweg am südlichen Ortsrand bis nach GROßGRÄFENDORF. Ab hier führt ein asphaltierter Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur Burgenlandbahn bis nach SCHAFSTÄDT. Von SCHAFSTÄDT dann wieder nach Norden über STEUDEN und ETZDORF bis ca. 1500 m vor WANSLEBEN AM SEE, hier beginnt ein Radweg der am Rand des Tagebaus Amsdorf bis nach WANSLEBEN AM SEE führt.
Ab WANSLEBEN AM SEE weiter nach Norden, am KERNER SEE vorbei bis zur alten B80. Wir folgten der alten B80 bis nach ROLLSDORF und folgten jetzt die Trasse des  Himmelsscheibenweges, Harzvorlandweg, Lutherweg unterhalb der Weinberge bis zum SÜSSEN SEE. Hier Pause, nach genau 2Std, 22 Min und 22 sec waren wir am See angekommen.
Baden fiel aus, nach der Stärkung
ging es auf dem Lutherweg am Nordufer des Sees weiter bis nach WORMSLEBEN. Ab hier verläuft der Lutherweg auf der K2316 weiter bis nach UNTERRIßDORF.  Wir überquerten die Böse Sieben fuhren an der Kupfermühle vorbei und gelangten am östlichen Ortsrand von EISLEBEN wieder zur Bösen Sieben. Ab hier folgten wir der Bösen Sieben durch alten Baumbestand auf dem Damm bis zum Platz der  Eislebener Wiese.
Wie schlugen uns dann auf verschlungenen Weg nach Norden durch, an einem Sportplatz, zur linken Seite, vorbei, fuhren zwischen einen Bauzaun durch und gelangten dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der zum Klosterplatz führt. Wir sind diesen Weg bis zur Schulgartenstraße gefolgt. Die Schulgartenstraße nach Norden bis zu einem Damm. Den Weg dann nach Westen bis zum Kreisel vor und dann weiter nach Westen, den Berg hoch auf der Glumestraße. War schon ein ordentlicher Anstieg. Rechts von uns befand sich eine Halde, dann fuhren wir am Nordrand der Siedlung am Friedrichsberg weiter nach Westen und überquerten die Glume.
Auf den schönen Wirtschaftsweg mit dem wundervollen Mansfelder Schlacke schotter ging es weiter bis zu einem Bergbaubetrieb laut Karte. Am Zaun ging es an der Ostseite nach Norden bis zum Eislebener Weg. In HELBRA angekommen folgten wir der Straße An der Hütte weiter gen Westen bis nach AHLSDORF.
Kurz vor dem dortigen Sportplatz ging es auf der alten Annaröder Straße weiter. Die Brücke über die Eisenbahnlinie ist abgerissen, man ist im Begriff eine neue zu bauen. Die ausgeschilderte Umleitung über eine Behelfsbrücke war nicht allzu weit. So konnten wir die Fahrt Richtung ANNARODE ohne großen Umweg fortsetzten. Als der Wald kam erinnerte ichmich wieder daran, dass ich in den 80 ziger Jahren zu Pfingsten schon mal hier war. Da gab es gar lustige Spiele von jungen und alten Burschen in bunten Gewändern in diesem Wald. Kurz vor ANNARODE dann die ersten kleinen Regentropfen, die im Verlauf der Fahrt bis ANNARODE doch noch etwas zulegten, wir entschieden das wir diesmal Härte zeigen und keine Regenjacke anziehen werden.  In ANNARODE angekommen hörte es plötzlich wieder auf, wir fuhren durch den Ort bis zum Einstieg Kohlenstraße und folgten dieser 
auf dem jahrhunderte alten Pflaster, weiter gen Westen. Nach einigen Kilometern durch herrlichen Baumbestand
erreichten wir die L230. Ich entschloss mich ab hier die L230 bis nach WIPPRA runter zu rollen.
Am Bahnhof sind wir dann gegen 13:15 Uhr eingetroffen, schnell das Tagesgericht in der dortigen Gaststätte verspeist
und schon stand die Wipperliese gegen 13:40 Uhr abfahrbereit am Bahnsteig. Schnell bezahlt und dann rein in die Wipperliese.
Man sieht ihr an dass sie schon einige Jahrzehnte auf den Gleisen verbracht hat.
Leider war der Wagen mit der eingebauten Minnibar zur Instandsetzung, da wäre die fahrt noch mal so schön gewesen.
Einen Fahrkartenautomaten gesucht, aber nicht gefunden. Hier ist der Automat noch ein richtiger Mensch, der im Zug freundlich die Fahrkarten verkauft. Sieht man nicht mehr so oft bei der DB. Die Fahrt war sehr angenehm durch das Tal der Wipper gelangten wir schnell zur Endstation in KLOSTERMANSFELD. Ab KLOSTERMANSFELD ging es dann nach einem kurzen Aufenthalt
weiter bis nach SANDERSLEBEN, wo wir dann in den HEX nach HALLE einstiegen und mit 10 minütiger Verspätung in Halle eintrafen. Da ja von HALLE bis SCHKOPAU Schienenersatzverkehr ist, hatten wir schon die Befürchtung, dass wir mit unseren Rädern nicht mit können. Die Befürchtung war umsonst, man nahm uns mit,
so konnten Reinhard und Manfred mit den Zug nach WEIßENFELS um 16:33Uhr mitfahren.
Ich legte die letzten Meter dann mit dem Rad zurück, an der Kreuzung an  der B91 musste ich erst einmal warten,bis sich die Wolke vom verbrannten  Öl gelegt hatte, die ein PKW ausstieß um überhaupt die  bedarfsgesteuerte Fußgängerfurt erkennen zu können.

Fazit:
Das Wetter war bestens für diese Tour geeignet Sonne/Wolkenmix. Die Wege waren alle gut fahrbar, auch die Schlackenschotterwege im mansfeldischen. Meine Mitfahrer folgten mir, wie eigentlich immer, sehr diszipliniert  wenige Radlängen hinter meinem Hinterrad.
Die Länge der Strecke  ab FRANKLEBEN betrug 74,5 km und hatte 637 HM aufgewiesen. Es war eine super Tour, Dank an alle Tourteilnehmer.


----------



## Reinhard1 (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Udo, habe gerade DeinenTourbericht vom Mittwoch gelesen. Wieder klasse gemacht.
Möchte mich auch gleich für die Männertagstour nächstes Jahr anmelden. Und zwar vom
01. bis 03. Juni 2011. (2 Übernachtungen) Am Samstag hat meine Enkelin Jugendweihe.
Kannst mich mit einplanen.
Schönes Wochenende und bis nächste Woche.
Gruß Reinhard 1


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour findet am 04.08. statt.
Start 07:36 Uhr Merseburg mit DB bis WSF.
Treffpunkt 1: 08:00 Weißenfels Marktplatz
Treffpunkt 2: 08:40 Uhr Muschwitz Denkmal am Dorfplatz
Strecke: WSF- Muschwitz- Pegau- Pleiße-Markleeberger See- WSF
Länge: nur ca. 127 km Flachstrecke

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7052


----------



## Flamer (30. Juli 2010)

Einfach nur tolle Touren die Ihr da macht!

Wenn ich mal am WE Zeit finde würde ich gerne mal eine Tour mitmachen!

bis dahin GUTE FAHRT

mfg
Mirco


----------



## Udo1 (31. Juli 2010)

Flamer schrieb:


> Einfach nur tolle Touren die Ihr da macht!
> 
> Wenn ich mal am WE Zeit finde würde ich gerne mal eine Tour mitmachen!
> 
> ...


Hallo Mirco,
einfach eine PM schicken, oder hier im Thema Deinen Wunsch und die Zeit mitteilen, dann findet sich bestimmt ein Weg eine gemeinsame Tour zu machen.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Juli 2010)

@Reinhard1,
wie sieht Dein Terminplan für den Montag so aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. August 2010)

Hallo,
wer Lust und Zeit hat, Am Sonnabend, den 07.08. geht es zum echt Thüringer Bratwurstessen nach Bad Sulza. 
Start 09:05 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark in Merseburg. Wir sind bis jetzt zu dritt. Grobe Richtung Südwest, über Geiseltalsee- Mücheln- Freyburg- Großjena- Roßbach- Saaleradweg- Bad Sulza und dann wieder zurück, muss nicht die gleich Strecke sein.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10613


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Leser,
hier ist der Tourbericht von der Tour WEIßENFELS- TAUCHA- MUSCHWITZ- STARSIEDEL- WERBENER SEE- PEGAU- GROITZSCH- GATZEN- LUCKA- HASELBACHER SEE- REGIS-BREITINGEN- Pleißeradweg- Stausee RÖTHA- GAULIS- GROßSTÄTELN- Cospudener See  REHBACH- SEEBENISCH- MEUCHEN- LÜTZEN  vom Mittwoch, den 04.08.2010.
  Es waren mit dabei:
  Thomas, Manfred, Reinhard1, Jürgen aus Weißenfels und Hohenmölsen und der Tourguide Udo1 aus Merseburg.
  Erster Treffpunkt war Weißenfels Marktplatz um 08:00 Uhr. Durch den Schienenersatzverkehr zw. Halle und Schkopau hatte der Zug bis Weißenfels schon 5 Minuten Verspätung. Fast auf den letzten Gongschlag der Rathausturmuhr traf ich auf dem Marktplatz ein. Es wartetet schon Jürgen, Thomas und Reinhard1 auf den Tourguide.
  Kurze Begrüßung und schon ging  es die Leipziger Straße raus bis hoch zum Lassalleweg.  Wie überquerten die B91 und die BAB 9 und fuhren über Zorbau und Kleben bis nach Nellschütz. Ab hier ging es auf einen Feldweg bis Laucha weiter. Von Laucha bis Muschwitz war es dann ja nicht mehr weit, hier wartete am Dorfplatz Manfred auf uns. Er war auch schon eingetroffen und so konnte die Fahrt gleich weitergehen.
Wir bogen dann am Nordrand des ehemaligen Tagebaus Profen Nord ab. Durch den Regen der vergangenen Nacht waren die Löcher in dem Weg gut gefüllt.  Den Stunt von Reinhard über eine große Wasserpfütze habe ich leider nicht mitbekommen, aber die alle anderen sagten, war eine super reife Leistung.
Wir entschlossen uns dann umzukehren und die L189 bis Starsiedel weiter zufahren und dann über den Monarchenhügel zum Werbener See weiter zu fahren. Aber zuerst besuchten wir noch das Denkmal für den Prinzen von Hessen-Homburg. Es steht ungefähr an der Stelle wo der Prinz am 2. Mai 1813 von einer Kugel tödlich getroffen wurde (Schlacht bei Großgörschen). 
Kurz vor Werben bogen wir nach Süden ab und folgten den Floßgraben ca. 500 m. Jetzt nach Osten zum Hochufer des Werbener See abgebogen und Südufer ca. 1.3 km weiter,
dann auf einen Trampelpfad nach Süden bis zu einem Wirtschaftsweg, der uns bis zur Höhe 151,3 führte. Hier steht eine Erinnerungstafel an die überbaggerte Ortschaft Stöntzsch.
Noch einen Blick vom Aussichtspunkt über den Tagebau Profen in Richtung Mondsee/ Deuben und dann weiter nach Osten bis Pegau. Pegau wurde nach Osten durchquert und weiter ging es auf den Schwennigkewanderweg bis nach Groitzsch. Hier ein kleiner Abstecher zur Burgruine Wiprechtsburg mit dem dazugehörigen Weinberg.
Jetzt folgten wir der Schwennigke auf den Wanderweg durch eine herrliche Auenlandschaft bis Gatzen.dten wir uns wieder gen Osten zu und fuhren auf dem Lehmweg und den Leichenweg  bis Langenhain.
Von Langenhain ging es nach Oellschütz und entlang der Schnauder nach Süden bis Lucka. Von Lucka nach Wilderhain und kurz hinter der Ortschaft bogen wir dann zum Nordufer des Hasselbacher See ab.
Wir fuhren auf den Uferrundweg bis zum Ostufer und trafen dort auf die K 7932 die uns nach Süden bis Breitingen führte. An den Sportanlagen bogen wir dann auf den Pleißeradweg ab und folgten diesen nach Norden. Die Super neue JVA
ließen wir rechts liegen und gelangten mit Rückenwind schnell Deutzen. Unsere Augen erspähten auf der linken Straßenseite eine FKÜ 180.  Also schnell einen Versorgungsstopp eingelegt. Die letzten 5 Roster lagen auf dem Grill, das waren erst einmal unsere.
Kaffe wurde auch noch schnell von dem Fleischerpersonal herbeigeholt und ein Bäcker mit lecker Kuchen war auch noch vor Ort. Nach der Stärkung ging es dann weiter auf den Pleißeradweg bis zum Stausee Rötha.
Ein kurzes Stück folgten wir den Lauf des Mühlgrabens nach Norden und gelangten dann über Gaulis  wieder an die Pleiße. Jetzt ging es wieder etwas rasanter zu. Der Weg an der Pleiße parallel zur B 2 ist sehr gut ausgebaut
und mit dem Wind im Rücken waren wir dann auch sehr schnell in Großstädteln angelangt. Hier ein kurzer Beratungsstopp. Wir hatten jetzt die Möglichkeit weiter zu fahren und den Markleeberger See zu umrunden, das wären noch ca. 18 km zusätzlich, oder hier abzubiegen und zum Cospudener See weiter zu fahren, ein kühles Bad zu nehmen und dann die Rückkehr anzutreten. Noch ein Blick zu den aufziehenden dunklen Wolken machte die demokratische Entscheidung etwas leichter, nicht zum Markleeberger See, sondern neue Richtung Cospudener See. Also nach Westen zum See. Am See angekommen, am ersten Strand sofort ans Ufer und dann nichts wie rein in das super klare Wasser.
Nach der Abkühlung ging es am Ostufer weiter Richtung Nord und Westufer. Am nordöstlichen Ortseingang von Knauthain überquerten wir die Weiße Elster und fuhren am rechten Elster Ufer durch den Knauthainer Park nach Süden.
Am Parkausgang dann wieder weiter gen Westen durch die Ortschaft bis zur Rehbacher Straße. Diese folgten wir dann bis Rehbach. Ab Rehbach dann auf einen Radweg der parallel zur S46 führt bis zur Einmündung auf die B186. Diese überquerten wir in westlicher Richtung und folgten jetzt einen Feldweg bis Seebenisch. Ab jetzt ging es auf den Radweg, der auf einen ehemaligen Bahndammverläuft, bis zur Landesgrenze zu Sachsen-Anhalt. Die Sachsen Anhalter haben es noch nicht geschafft das letzte Stück bis Meuchen auszubauen. So mussten wir notgedrungen den Weg wieder verlassen und über Meyhen nach Meuchen weiterfahren. In Meuchen entschlossen wir uns nach Lützen in die dortige Eisdiele zu fahren und die Tour bei einem Radler, Cappuccinos und Eis zu beenden. Hier beendeten wir offiziell die Tour nach 111,5 km und 508 HM.
Die Strecke war landschaftlich sehr schön. Es war alles an Wegen dabei, Feldwege, Trails, Asphalt und Nebenstraßen. Das Wetter war ideal für diese Tour, Die Temperaturen waren angenehm. Ab Lützen mussten die Weißenfelser und Manfred bis nach Hohenmölsen noch so ca. 15 km zurücklegen. Ich hatte eine wenig mehr zu fahren, bis Merseburg waren es dann noch 19 km. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit betrug dann am Ende rund 18,2 km. Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die Tour die gut die Beschilderung der Wanderwege und Radwege beobachtet hatten, so dass wir uns wieder einmal nicht verfahren hatten.


----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2010)

Hallo,
nächsten Mittwoch, den 11.08. eine Tour zum Markleeberger See und dann durch den grünen Gürtel von Leipzig bis in die Auenwälder von Luppe und Elster.
Wer also Zeit und Lust hat kann wie immer gerne mitfahren.

Treffpunkte:
1. Treffpunkt: Merseburg B91 Eingang zum Südpark um 08:00 Uhr
2. Treffpunkt: Lützen Rathaus um 09:15 Uhr

Strecke:
Tour zu den größten Leipziger Seen und dann durch den grünen Gürtel von Leipzig und die Auenwälder von Luppe und Elster.
Grober Streckenverlauf:
Lützen-Cospudener See- Markleeberger See (Regattastrecke)-Wachau- Lössnig- Clara Zetkin Park-Rosenthal-Luppe Aue bis Meuschau- Bad Dürenberg-WSF

Ganz Tagestour.
Länge der Strecke: ca. 127 km flache Strecke
reine Fahrzeit: ca. 7,5 Std
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10624


----------



## Udo1 (7. August 2010)

Guten Morgen,
werde mich jetzt langsam zum Treffpunkt begeben, mal sehen ob noch jemand zum Bratwurstessen nach Bad Sulza mitfährt. Momentan sind wir zu dritt, wird sicherlich eine lustige Tour heute. Regen wird sicherlich auch dabei sein.


----------



## Udo1 (7. August 2010)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen zwei Ländertour Sachsen-Anhalt nach Thüringen. Es waren mit von der Partie:
Erich und Harti vom Merseburger Radverein und ich als Tourguide.
Auf die Tour sind wir gekommen, weil wir Appetit auf eine echte Thüringer Bratwurst hatten. Da war Bad Sulza gerade richtig, hier gibt es,
neben der Thüringer Bratwurst vom Bahnhof Heldrungen, die zweitbeste Bratwurst in Thüringen. Da können sich die Jenaer, die ja nicht weit
entfernt sind, mal ab was abschauen.
Start war um 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg Airpark. Es ging dann auf dem Pilgerweg bis zum Luftschiff Höhe Pettstädt. Vom Brommerberg hat man
einen herrlichen Blick in Richtung Saaletal Weißenfels.
Es ging dann auf Wirtschaftswegen über Markröhlitz und Dobichau und Großjena bis nach Roßbach. Hier folgten wir den Weinwanderweg bis
zum Saaleradweg bei Almrich. Es ging auf dem Radweg Saaledamm weiter nach Bad Kösen.
Von Bad Kösen auf der Straße bis nach Saaleck. Die letzte Brücke über die Saale ist immer noch im Bau und noch gesperrt. Von hier hat man
einen sehr schönen Blick auf die Rudelsburg und die Burg Saaleck, sowie auf das Saalesteilufer unterhalb Himmelreich.
Wir mussten also eine Umgehung fahren und bogen gleich hinter der Brück Ortsausgang Saaleck nach Stendorf ab. Wir folgten die neue Straße
bis zum ersten Rechtsknick, fuhren aber geradeaus auf einen Feldweg weiter. Dieser Weg führt parallel zur Saale am Hang bis nach Unterneusulza.
Der Regen letzte Nacht hat den Weg stellenweise sehr rutschig gemacht. Was unseren ehemaligen Kunstradfahrer Erich ein wenig zu schaffen machte,
mit seinen sehr sehr schmalen Reifen.
Endlich geschafft, die schlechte Wegstrecke ist zu Ende.
Noch einige 100 Meter durch den Hochwald und schon waren wir in Unterneusulza angekommen. Von hier ging es dann zügig nach Bad Sulza,
war ja nur noch ein Kartzensprung. An der alten Saline Bahnhof Bad Sulza sahen wir dann unser Ziel, die Bratwurst war in greifbarer Nähe.
Schnell an den Grill, die Bratwürste gegriffen und dann war Kauen angesagt.
Einfach köstlich diese Dinger, also eines kann man ohne zu Übertreiben sagen die Thüringer haben den Dreh raus, was den Geschmack angeht,
die Jenaer sind hier mal außen vor.
Nach der köstlichen Stärkung ging es dann auf den Ilmradweg nach Großheringen zurück. Wir überquerten dort die Saale und fuhren auf der
ausgeschildertzen Radumgehungsstrecke bis zum Abzweig nach Crölpa-Löbschütz weiter. Wir sind dann aber nicht nach Bad Kösen abgebogen,
sondern sind weiter über Heiligenkreuz, Neu-Janisroda bis nach Naumburg Bürgergarten weiter gefahren. Durch Naumburg dann durch zum
Halleschen Anger an der Saale und jetzt weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis nach Weißenfels. In Schönburg wird ein neuer Radweg bis zum Abzweig
nach Leißling gebaut.
Nach kurzer Zeit ereichten wir dann das Wehr in Weißenfels, Höhe Bootshaus.
Einige Kanuten hatten gerade nach dem Wehr wieder in die Saale eingesetzt.
Durch Weißenfels ging es dann sehr zügig, vor der Pfennigbrücke schauten wir uns noch schnell den Kletterpark an, alles Top gestaltet.
Nun ja bis zum Sachsen-Anhalt Tag sind es ja nur noch ein paar Tage.
Auf dem Radweg linkes Ufer ging es dann bis zu Hoffmanns Hof-Caffee in Kriechau. Hier noch einmal Pause zum Kaffetrinken bei lecker
selbstgemachten Kuchen.
Nach dem wir uns gestärkt hatten, kamen wir erst nach den ersten 100 Meter wieder langsam in Fahrt. Über Kraßlau, Kröllwitz ging es
dann nach Merseburg zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour zurück.
Das Wetter war heute ideal für diese Tour. Am Ende waren es dann 114 km mit 888,7 HM geworden. Für 5 echte Thüringer Bratwürste
eigentlich gar nicht mal so weit.
Meinen Mitfahrern eine schöne Woche, bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (10. August 2010)

Hallo,
wer morgen noch mit möchte zur Tour durch den grünen Gürtel von Leipzig, der sollte um 08:00 Uhr an der B91 Eingang Südpark sein, oder um 09:15 Uhr am Rathaus in Lützen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Leser dieses Themas,
heute fand die Tour LÃTZEN- MEUCHEN- MEYHEN- Neuer Radweg nach Sachsen bis SEEBENISCH- ALBERSDORF- REHBACH- KNAUTHAIN mit Schloss und Schlosspark- WeiÃe Elster- West und SÃ¼dufer COSPUDENER SEE- NEUE HARTH- GROSSTÃDTELN- PleiÃe Richtung Norden- MÃNCHEREI- MARKLEEBERG OST- Ostufer Markleeberger See bis zur Regattastrecke- WACHAU- RUNDLING- WILDPARK- linkes Ufer des FLOSSGRABENS (BATSCHKE) nach Norden- SÃ¼dgrenze des Clara Zetkin Parks- KARL HEINE KANAL und Leipziger HAFEN- MILTITZ- LAUSEN GRÃNAU- ALBERSDORF- LÃTZEN ins Eiskaffee.
   Es waren wieder mit dabei, Reinhard1, Thomas vom White Rock Tourenteam und die Sympathisanten des Tourenteams JÃ¼rgen und Udo1.
Der gemeinsame Treffpunkt war heute 09:15 Uhr vor dem Rathaus in LÃ¼tzen. Ich hatte gute 20 km Anfahrt von Merseburg und da ich einen Schnitt von 25 km/h vorgelegt hatte â hinter mit zogen schwarze Wolken auf-  war  ich schon um 08:45 Uhr am Treffpunkt. So hatte ich noch Zeit beim BÃ¤cker am Markt einen Kaffee zu trinken. Mit dem Gongschlag 09:00 Uhr der Kirchturmuhr trafen Reinhard, Thomas und JÃ¼rgen auf dem Marktplatz ein.
Da sich kein weiterer Mitfahrer angemeldet hatte, konnten wir sogleich mit der Tour beginnen. Es ging dann sofort Richtung MEUCHEN und MEYHEN zum Radweg auf der stillgelegten Bahnstrecke bis hinter SEEBENISCH.
Hier verlieÃen wir in der Linkskurve vom Radweg den Weg und folgten einen Feldweg Richtung ALBERSDORF. Von ALBERSDORF dann auf der OrtsverbindungsstraÃe nach REHBACH und weiter nach Osten bis nach KNAUTHAIN. Hier wurde ein Abstecher zum Schloss und Schlosspark gemacht.
Jetzt fing es auch wieder etwas stÃ¤rker zu trÃ¶pfeln an, es reichte aber noch nicht zum Anziehen der Regenkleidung.
Eine Runde durch den Schlosspark, dann Ã¼ber die ElsterbrÃ¼cke und auf den Elsterradweg nach SÃ¼den bis zum Abzweig Nordufer Elsterstausee, der immer noch trocken ist, vorbei am Hainpark zum Radweg Cospudener See. Am Wisentgehege vorbei zur SÃ¼dspitze des Sees. Hier folgten wir mal nicht den Uferrundweg, sonder verlieÃen diesen Rundweg und fuhren auf einem befestigten Weg nach Osten an mehreren kleinen Teichen vorbei bis die NEUE HARTH.
Im Zentrum der NEUEN HARTH bogen wir dann 90Â° nach Norden ab und folgten einen Pferdepfad nach Norden.
War schÃ¶n traillastig mit kurzen sumpfigen Passagen und Wurzelabschnitten.
An der S46, Ã¶stlich des Cospudener Hafens kamen wir wieder aus dem Wald heraus. Bis GROSSTÃDTELN war es dann nicht mehr weit. In GROSSÃDTELN am PleiÃeradweg erst einmal eine kleine Pause eingelegt. Nach der StÃ¤rkung dann auf dem PleiÃeradweg nach Norden bis zum Abzweig MÃNCHEREI Sportplatz Markleeberg. Ab hier dann auf dem Radweg zum Nordufer des Markleeberger Sees in Markleeberg Ost. Wir fuhren dann auf dem Promenadenweg am Nordufer bis zum Badestrand kurz vor der Regattastrecke. Hier sprangen dann Reinhard und Thomas ins kÃ¼hle angenehme klare Nass.
Danach ging es zu Regattastrecke, diesmal ohne Wasser, so bogen wir gleich nach Norden ab. Auf dem dortigen Radweg ging es bis nach WACHAU.  Ab WACHAU fÃ¼hrt ein Radweg, am Apelstein Nr. 13 vorbei bis in den Erholungspark LÃÃNIG-DÃLITZ. Den Park von Ost nach West durchquert und am Ende des Parkes noch schnell ein einen Ochsenkarren besichtigt.
Jetzt ging es weiter nach Westen durch den Rundling bis ca. 300 m vor der MÃ¼hlpleiÃe. Hier wandten wir uns nach Norden, lieÃen den Bahnhof Connewitz rechts liegen und Ã¼berquerten Ã¶stlich Bahnhof Connewitz die PleiÃe.  Gleich nach der PleiÃe dann nach Norden durch den Eingang zum Wildpark West weiter durch den Auenwald auf der Linie weiter. Nach Ã¼berqueren des Flossgrabens fuhren wir am linken Ufer des Flossgrabens,
der dann wieder in die PleiÃe mÃ¼ndet, nach Norden weiter. Wir Ã¼berquerten das Elsterflutbett in HÃ¶he Schleussiger Weg. Dann weiter durch den Park bis zum SÃ¼drand des Clara Zetkin Parkes. Da das Zeitfenster fÃ¼r den heutigen Tag zu Beginn der Tour etwas verÃ¤ndert worden war, entschloss ich mich die Route ab hier zu verÃ¤ndern. Wir wandten uns jetzt nach Westen zum KARL-HEINE-KANAL.
Den folgten wir, immer den Umleitungsschildern folgend â wegen Bauarbeiten an den BrÃ¼cken Ã¼ber den Kanal- bis zum Leipziger Ãberseehafen ;-).
Am westlichen Ende des Hafens folgten wir den Radweg an der B87 bis zum Abzweig zur Halde â Horburger StraÃe-, die durch 3 groÃe Teiche eingefasst wird. Wir folgten dieser StraÃe und gelangten so bis nach MILTITZ. Es ging sÃ¼dlich auf den Radweg durch MILTITZ und LAUSEN-GRÃNAU bis nach ALBERSDORF. Hier fanden wir einen Radweg  der nach SÃ¼den durch den Ort fÃ¼hrte. Am Ortsrand ging es dann auf einen Pfad nach Westen weiter. Den nÃ¤chsten abbiegenden Weg wollte ich dann weiter folgen. Nach einer kleinen Ehrenrunde auf eine Wiese
nahmen wir dann den nÃ¤chsten nach SÃ¼den abbiegenden Weg und gelangten wieder auf den super Radweg auf der stillgelegten Eisenbahntrasse die uns dann erst einmal bis kurz vor SEEBENISCH zu einem kurzen Halt, wegen Wasser von oben, fÃ¼hrte.
Nach dem Anziehen der Regenjacke ging es dann weiter, ca. 3 km. Hier wieder Halt, Regen hatte aufgehÃ¶rt, alte Anzugsordnung wiederhergestellt und dann weiter bis zum Italiener nach LÃ¼tzen, gegenÃ¼ber vom Schloss. Thomas machte mit dem Besitzer klar, dass wir unsere RÃ¤der durch die Gaststube in den hinteren Teil, Biergarten mitnehmen durften. Also RÃ¤der durch den Gastraum geschoben, waren ja auch noch einigermaÃen sauber. Dann Platz genommen und die Eiskarte studiert. Der Schokotraum hatte es uns angetan,
waren auch Riesen Teile gewesen, schmeckten super lecker, diese Eisdiele kann ich nur empfehlen.
Nach dem leckeren Mal wurde noch ein Zigarillo geraucht.
Jetzt wurde es zusehends voll in diesem Teil des Restaurants, also RÃ¤der geschnappt und Platz gemacht. Vor der Eisdiele dann Tourende fÃ¼r heute. Von LÃTZEN bis LÃTZEN waren es heute 75 km mit 209 HM und einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 18,9 km/h. Dazu kommt dann aber noch die An und Abfahrt von und Nach WeiÃenfels und Merseburg dazu, sodass wir ungefÃ¤hr wieder so um die 115 km gefahren waren. Das Wetter hat sich noch zum Besten gewandelt, sah am Morgen gar nicht so danach aus. Die Strecken waren alle gut fahrbar. Ich hoffe dass meine Mitfahrer gut zu Hause angekommen sind. Hat SpaÃ gemacht mit Euch zu fahren, bis dann zum nÃ¤chsten Mittwoch. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt eine MTB-Tour  ab Jena sÃ¼dliche Route. Infos folgen noch.


----------



## Outliner (12. August 2010)

ich bin immer wieder/noch von der akkuraten berichterstattung beeindruckt.
als ob man dabei war...


----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2010)

Hallo,
die nächste Wochentour findet am 18.08. statt. Also alle die Urlaub, oder Zeit haben sind herzlichst eingeladen mitzufahren.
Strecke:
Wanderweg rund um Jena südlicher Teil ca. 55 km und nun ja auch einige Höhenmeter.
*Treffpunkt 1: 08:40 Weißenfels Bahnhof Ticketautomat*

Ab Weißenfels mit DB und Länderticket um 08:53 Uhr
Naumburg an 09:02 Uhr Gleis 2
Naumburg ab: 09:13 Uhr Gleis 3
Jena Paradies an: 09:47 Uhr
Start in Jena/Paradies um 09:50 Uhr

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7052


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2010)

Hallo,
werde gleich eine kleine Entspannungstour als Gastfahrer mit den Bikern vom Merseburger Radverein unternehmen. Ich denke, das so wieder an die ca. 900 lebenserfahrene Jahre zusamenkommen. Es soll lt. Plan zum Kulkwitzsee gehen. Werde mich dann am Ziel mit meinen beiden fitten Ü 70 zigern ausklinken und noch eine Powerrunde drehen.
Na dann bis heute Abend zum Tourbericht.

Reinhard1 macht ja heute die Brockentour mit Start in Weißenfels, hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter Wasserfrei.


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser,
wie heute Morgen schon angekündigt, habe ich heute die geführte Tour beim Merseburger Radverein als Gastfahrer mitgemacht. Ich wollte den Tag heute mal ruhig angehen, kein Tourguide sein und neben neuen Wegen, die man mit den Damen und Herren des Vereins  immer zu sehen bekommt, einfach nur Spaß haben. Start war, wie immer bei den Touren um 09:00 Uhr, vor dem Bahnhof Merseburg.
Zum Gruppenfoto stellten sich 6 Damen und 12 Herren auf.
Der Tourguide, Norbert, führte so dann die Gruppe durch die Stadt Merseburg zur Schleuse. Auf den Radweg ging es dann über Meuschau nach Lössen.
Der Bach Der Bach wurde überquert und auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße ging es dann nach Luppenau. Hier folgten wir ein kleines Stück der Salzstraße, hinter der Bahnlinie wandten wir uns wieder nach Westen, parallel zur Bahnlinie bis zum Radweg am Wallendorfer See der nach Burgliebenau führt. Den haben wir dann auch genutzt und sind zwischen der Kiesgrube und dem Westufer des Wallendorfer Sees in Burgliebenau-Badestrand nach kurzer Zeit angekommen.
Am Nordufer des Sees ging es dann durch den Auenwald bis zum Raßnitzer See. Hier überquerten wir die Weiße Elster, die schon einen ordentlichen Wasserstand hat.
Auf dem Elster Radweg ging es dann immer am rechten Ufer der Weißen Elster auf dem Damm entlang bis hinter die BAB 9, das Feld war jetzt auf 16 Fahrer zusammengeschrumpft. Wir folgten jetzt den Radweg auf der Maßlauer Linie durch den Auenwald bis zur B 186. Trotz des starken Regens der vergangenen Nacht, waren die Wege alle samt gut fahrbar. Weiter ging es auf dem Radweg neben der B 186 ca. 500 m nach Süden, um dann den Verlauf der Grundorfer Linie bis zur Neuen Luppe zu folgen. Die Neue Luppe wurde überquert und dann auf den dortigen Reitweg der Auenwald bis zur Domholzschänke durchquert. Hier legte der Tourguide eine kurze Rast ein. Nach der Stärkung ging es dann weiter nach Süden zum Saale-Elster Kanal. Der wurde dann unterquert. Nach der Unterquerung waren wir dann schon in Dölzig. Wir fuhren weiter in südlicher Richtung durch den Ort, wobei es schon mal auf der öffentlichen Straße zur Rudelbildung  kam
 3 Fahrer nebeneinander war keine Ausnahme-. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das sicherlich bei den nächsten Touren abgestellt wird. Nach der Querung der B 181 ging es weiter durch das dortige Gewerbegebiet  bis Frankenheim und Linden-Naundorf. Das nachfolgende Miltiz wurde ebenfalls in südlicher Richtung durchquert bis zur B 87. Nach der B 87 folgten wir den Radweg zwischen der Zschampert und dem Kulkwitzsee bis zum Roten Haus. Neben dem Roten Haus befindet sich noch eine Gaststätte Seeblick, wo der Tourguide dann die Mittagspause einlegte.
Nach der Stärkung ging es dann auf den Radweg am Ostufer bis zum Südufer nach Göhrenz. In Göhrenz meldete Harti und ich, wie es sich gehört, beim Tourguide ab. Wir wollten noch eine kleine Erwärmungsrunde mit einem Puls weit über die 80 Schläge durchführen. Nach ca. 1000 m wurde uns dann erstmals etwas wärmer. Die Strecke führte uns über Wiesenwege nach Gärnitz
und von dort weiter nach Thronitz. Ab Thronitz dann wieder auf einen Wiesenweg, parallel zum Wiesengraben,
bis  nach Schkölen. Jetzt folgten wir den Radweg auf dem ehemaligen Bahndamm in Richtung Lützen. Nach ca. 500 m verließen wir dann wieder den Radweg und fuhren nach Norden bis zur Hunnenschanze, am östlichen Ortseingang von Schkölen.
Hunnenschanze deswegen, weil hier die Ungarn vor der Schlacht bei Riade gelagert haben sollen. Die Hunnen wurden dann durch die Deutschen Völker, unter Führung von König Heinrich I., im Jahre 933 vernichtend geschlagen. Ab dem Gedenkstein wandten wir uns nach Nordwesten und fuhren bis nach Nempitz. Nempitz wurde am östlichen und nördlichen Ortsrand umfahren. Die BAB 9 wollten wir hier noch nicht überqueren und so wandten wir uns gen Norden auf einen Feldweg. Aber bevor wir weiterfuhren erst einmal leckere Pflaumen gesammelt und im Rucksack verstaut.
Nach 100 m ging es dann auf einen Wiesenweg nach Westen. Das Gras wurde höher und höher, die Traktorspur konnte man auf der Wiese nur noch erahnen, der Weg war erst einmal scheinbar zu Ende.
Jetzt erblickten wir eine Stahlplatte, die über einen Bach Der Bach- gelegt worden war. Also nichts wie rüber und durch die Wiese bis zum Waldrand.
Hier dann weiter bis zu eine asphaltierten Straße die nach Kleinlehna führte. Da wollten wir aber nicht hin, sondern fuhren in die Gegenrichtung bis nach der BAB 9 auf einem mal die Straße voll gesperrt war, aus gutem Grund, die Brücke über die Eisenbahnlinie war abgerissen. Also wieder retour  nach Kleinlehna und dann am westlichen Ortsrand von Großlehna nach Norden über die BAB 9. Vor uns erblickten wir wieder den Merseburger Pulk die wacker gegen den Wind bis nach Kötzschau kämpften.
Wir überrollten das Fahrerfeld von hinten und fuhren weiter auf L186 bis hinter dem Kieswerk. Ab hier dann weiter nach Westen bis nach Kreypau. Schnell gelangten wir auf der L183 nach Trebnitz, wo der Bär beim Dorffest schon steppte. Über Gut Werder dann nach Merseburg zur Neumarktbrücke und dann auf den Saaleradweg zur Halleschen Straße, hier Verabschiedung von meinen Begleiter Harti und Tourende. Bis hierher hatten wir heute 72 km und stolze 150 HM zurückgelegt. Es war wieder mal eine super Tour mit den Bikerinnen und Bikern vom Merseburger Radverein, wobei  ich wieder viel Unbekanntes gesehen habe.  Sehr positiv fand ich, dass 68,8 % der Mitfahrer mit Helm fuhren. Nun ja die wenigen ohne Helm werden sicherlich nach ihrem ersten Sturz auch einen tragen. Ich wünsche den Bikerinnen und Bikern eine schöne Woche, bis demnächst wieder einmal  zu einer  gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2010)

@Reinhard1,
Morgen Touränderung auf Grund der Wetterbedingungen heute, in der kommenden Nacht und ab Morgen Nachmittag. Bei diesen zur Zeit herrschenden Bodenverhältnissen auf den Wanderwegen macht es keinen Spaß die Wanderwege Rund um Jena zu befahren. 
Das werden wir uns vorbehalten wenn es wieder trockener ist.

Treffpunkt Morgen 08:53 Uhr vor dem Bahnhof Weißenfels, ich komme mit dem Zug aus Merseburg rüber.
Tourvorschlag von mir:
1. Lockeres rollen durch das Saaletal bis nach Bad Sulza zum echt Thüringer Bratwurstessen.
oder
2. WSF- Naumburg- Freyburg- Neue Göhle- Mücheln und zurück
oder 
3. gar ein neuer Vorschlag am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser der Tourberichte von Merseburg und Umgebung,
am heutigen Mittwoch, den 18.08.  war ja eigentlich der südliche Abschnitt des Wanderweges rund um Jena geplant gewesen. Da aber das Wetter bis in den heutigen Nachtstunden nicht mitgespielt hat Regen pur-, entschlossen wir uns zu einer alternativen Tour. Da wir uns ja schon zeitig getroffen hatten, entschlossen wir uns nach Thüringen zu fahren um in Bad Sulza eine echte Thüringer Rostbratwurst zu genießen.
Wir das waren die White Rock Tourenteamfahrer Reinhard1, Thomas, Rainer und die sympathischen zwei Jürgen und Udo1.
Ich, der Tourguide reiste heute mit dem Zug an. Treffpunkt war heute mal der Bahnhof Weißenfels/ Fahrkartenautomat. Thomas und Rainer waren schon eingetroffen, Reinhard1 und Jürgen überquerten gerade die Pfennigbrücke. So konnte also der Start 09:00 Uhr am Bahnhof beginnen. Es ging ganz unspektakulär zum Saaleradweg,
den wir bis Ortsausgang Saaleck folgten. Wir nahmen heute einmal die Abkürzung von Leißling nach Schönburg. Die Zufahrt nach Schönburg ist fertiggestellt, jetzt Asphalt und kein Kopfsteinpflaster mehr. Das Wasser der vergangenen Tage hat die Saale noch nicht übermäßig  ansteigen lassen.
Ab Almrich verläuft ja der Saaleradweg auf dem Saaledamm und ist bis Bad Kösen mit Hindernissen in Form von Schranken gespickt. Die zu umfahren war nicht immer leicht wie man auf den nachfolgenden Aufnahmen sehen kann.
Am Ortsausgang Saaleck bogen wir nach der Brücke nach Stendorf ab und folgten dann einen Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur Saale in Richtung Unterneusulza. Am Anfang war der Weg ja noch einigermaßen trocken, der sich aber im weiteren Verlauf immer mehr zum Schlammpfad entwickelte.
Da wir fast heute fast alle mit dem MTB unterwegs waren bereitete uns dieser Streckenabschnitt eigentlich auch keine großen Probleme. Reinhard1 mit seinem Trekkingradreifen war da ein kleinwenig im Nachteil. Von Unterneusulza ging es auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße bis zur alten Saline nach Bad Sulza, hier Bratwurstfassen.
Die Dinger schmecken auch immer wieder gut. Nach der Stärkung ging es zum Ilmradweg und auf diesen bis nach Großheringen zurück. Weiter über die Saale und den Berg hoch über Kleinheringen, Rödigen, Tultewitz bis zum Hochplateau. Hinter Heiligenkreuz passierten wir die B88 und fuhren weiter nach Janisroda. Ab Janisroda ging es dann rasant ins Tal bis Neidschütz. Kurz vor dem Ortsanfang  Boblas holte uns eine kräftige Regenwand ein. Wir schaften es gerade noch bis in die Bushaltestelle von Boblas.
Der Himmel wurde fachmännisch betrachtet mit dem Resultat Regenjacken an. Es regnete jetzt auch schon sehr stark. Als wir angezogen waren und uns auf die Räder schwangen hörte der Regen schlagartig wieder auf. Wir entschlossen uns die Regenkleidung erst einmal noch anzubehalten. Auf dem Mühlenwanderweg ging es dann in das Wethautal und auf dem Wanderweg bis nach Wethau, dann die B87 überquert und die Regenbekleidung wieder ausgezogen.
Ab Wethau dann weiter durch das Wethautal bis zur Neuen Welt und von hier dann auf dem Radweg wieder retour bis Weißenfels  Marktplatz. Hier wurde dann die Tour bei einem Radler, Pflaumenkuchen und Kaffee beendet.
Mein Navi hat eine gefahrene Strecke von 76,3 km bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 18,2 km/h sowie und absolvierten 565 HM aufgezeichnet. Der Zustand der Radwege war gut, die Wanderwege noch sehr nass und matschig, so sahen dann auch unsere Räder und wir natürlich auch aus. Es war  wieder eine schöne Tour. Mein Dank gilt meinen Mitfahrern die sich wie eigentlich immer auf den Tourguide voll verlassen haben und immer meinem Hinterrad ohne zu grollen gefolgt sind. Euch eine schöne Woche bis zur nächsten Wochentour am 25.08.2010.


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2010)

Hallo,
am 25.08. eine lockere Runde von Querfurt durch dasRainholz zum Schloss Allstedt, zurück durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst bis Querfurt.
*Strecke:*
*Querfurt- Gatterstädt-Waldgebiet Rainholz- Winkel- nördlicherZiegelrodaer Forst- Schloss Allstedt (lecker Kuchen und Kaffee im Burgkaffee bei Kräuterhexe Tilly)- Ziegelrodaer Forst- Westrand Sonderlandeplatz Allstedt-Sandtalgraben- Pfaffenberg- Querne- Lodersleben- Querfurt- Eisdiele- Bahnhof*

Treffpunkt: 09:40 Uhr in Beuna Haltepunkt der BurgenlandbahnWer also Zeit und Lust hat mitzukommen, sollte dann um 09:40 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein, oder um 10:25 Uhr am Bahnhof Querfurt.*
Anmeldung hier: *http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992
*





*


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2010)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Familie beim Chinamann und Frau in Merseburg am Gothardsteich zum Büfett. Nach dem opulenten Mal hatte ich das große Bedürfnis noch eine kleine Runde mit dem Bike zu drehen. Schon das Anfahren viel mit äußerst schwer. Ich wollte zur Klobikauer Halde und dann anderthalb Runden um den Geiseltalsee machen. Dazu wählte ich als Anfahrt zur Alten Heerstraße die Abkürzung über die südliche Platzstraße vom Airpark. Am Ende der Betonpiste ging es über ein Stoppelfeld bis ich dann aber vor einem Rübenfeld zum stehen kam.
War nicht so gut, die Rüben waren schon sehr groß, also schieben. Dann aber weiter auf der Heerstraße zum See. Der sieht jede Woche anders aus. Der Wasserstand hat schon eine beachtliche Höhe erreicht, was man gut an der östlichen Uferzone bei Frankleben sehen kann.
Es waren heute einige Fahrer unterwegs, alle Altersklassen waren vertreten. Am Aussichtspunkt Nordwestufer sah ich heute zum ersten mal die neue Radwegausschilderung. Auf dem Rundweg führen jetzt 3 Radwege lang. 1. Salzstraße, 2. Der Dolmenweg, 3. Der Goetheradweg.
Der Goetheradweg führt nicht zum Weinberg hoch, sonder verläuft an der Nordseite der Klobikauer Halde zur Alten Heerstraße.
Nach guten 53 km fühlte ich mich dann wieder so fitt, das ich noch 100 km dranhängen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2010)

@Reinhard1,
Wetter für Mittwoch wird super. Kein Regen, Sonne Wolken bis 21°C.


----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2010)

Hallo,
in 90 Minuten ist Start in BEUNA Burgenlandbahn. Wer noch mit möchte sollte um 09:45 Uhr am Haltepunkt sein. Je nach Zeit machen wir vielleicht noch einen Abstecher zum Mittelpunkt der Erde.


----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser der Tourberichte von Merseburg und Umgebung,
heute fand die Tour Querfurt- Schloss Allstedt- Ziegelrodaer Forst-Querfurt statt. Die Länge der Strecke betrug diesmal nur 41,6 km und hatte auch nur 421 HM. Dafür hatten wir aber bis Allstedt ordentlichen Wind von vorn und auch sehr gute naturbelassenen Wege.
Mit dabei waren:
Rainer und Reinhard1 vom White Rock Tourenteam aus Weißenfels, Udo1 als Tourguide sowie als Gastfahrer vom Merseburger Radverein Harti und Erich. Es waren also 335 Jahre Erfahrung auf Tour. Treffpunkt war Beuna Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn um 09:40 Uhr. Alle Teilnehmer waren pünktlich zur Stelle. Nach dem Einsteigen ging der Kampf mit dem Fahrkartenautomaten los. Welch eine Freude, als wir endlich nach zwei Stationen unserer Tickets gezogen hatten. Von der Hochbahnstrecke hat man einen herrlichen Blick über den Geiseltalsee und der Marina Mücheln. Pünktlich um 10:25 Uhr trafen wir in Querfurt ein und konnten sogleich die Tour beginnen. Es ging durch Querfurt in Richtung Westen bis zum westlichen Rand der Hans Schomburgk-Siedlung. Ab hier ging es dann auf einen gut fahrbaren Wirtschaftsweg nach Nordwesten bis Gatterstedt.
Am südlichen Ortsrand von Gatterstedt weiter bis zum westlichen Ortsrand, dann nach Norden, immer den Duft der Schweinemastanlage in der Nase. Das wird wahrscheinlich auch ein Grund sein warum die dort stehenden Wohnblöcke keinen Balkon haben. Am Pumpwerk bei der Höhe 227,4 ging es dann auf einen Feldweg weiter nach Nordwesten.
Dieser Weg führte uns am Pumpwerk Kirschberg vorbei bis zum Waldgebiet Rainholz.
An der ersten Wegekreuzung bogen wir nach Westen ab und folgten diesen Waldweg in einem Bogen bis zum Nordrand des Waldgebietes.
Am Waldrand führte und der Weg weiter nach Südwesten bis zur Höhe 235,5. Hier entschloss sich der Tourguide nicht weiter in südwestlicher Richtung auf einen zugewachsenen Weg durch die abgeernteten Getreidefelder zu fahren, sondern den Weg nach Süden weiter zu fahren bis zur Höhe 257,6. Ab hier dann abzubiegen auf die Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Winkel. Die Straße hatte noch ein sehr gut erhaltenes Kopfsteinpflaster aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert.  Jetzt ging es in rasanter Fahrt bergab nach Winkel und auf der Hauptstraße durch Winkel immer grobe Richtung Westen. In dieser Gegend waren meine Mitfahrer und ich noch nie gewesen. Am westlichen Ortsrand dann hart nach Südwest abgeschwenkt, vor uns der Ziegelrodaer Forst, der Weg dorthin gut asphaltiert. Leider nur bis zum Schlagbaum am Waldrand. Jetzt begann der naturbelassene Weg,
der sicherlich schon einige Jahre kein Bike mehr gesehen hatte. Es ging stetig bergan mit durchdrehenden Reifen, bis uns ein weiterer Schlagbaum aufhielt. Hinter diesem bogen wir dann wieder nach Nordwesten ab, immer an der Waldkante entlang bis zur Höhe 226,2.
An dieser Höhe dann nach Westen auf einen Feldweg zwischen zwei Getreidefelder, die gerade abgeerntet wurden, weiter.
Dieser Weg führte uns wieder zum Waldrand des Ziegelrodaer Forstes. An der Höhe 222,3 tauchten wir in den Wald ein und bogen dann nach 200 m sofort auf einen Wanderweg  grünes Kreuz-der nach Nordwesten führte ab. Dieser Wanderweg führte uns direkt bis zum Schloss Allstedt.
Das Burgkaffee hatte geöffnet, so konnten wir im Innenhof in Ruhe und ganz entspannt unseren Kuchen, Wiener Würste und den Kaffee genießen.
Zu guter Letzt bekamen wir noch eine Sonderführung in den historischen Weinkeller.
Danach ging es wieder retour, am Denkmal für die Gefallenen der Weltkriege überquerten wir die L218 nach Südosten und fuhren auf schmalen Pfad über die Höhe 193,1 bis zum östlichen Rand des Hirschberges, hier überquerten wir dann die L219. Kurz vor der Höhe 193,1 ging es ordentlich bergan, bei meinen Mitfahrern hatte das Vorderrad keine Bodenberührung mehr, was mir Dank meiner absenkbaren Gabel nun überhaupt nichts ausmachte. Nach L219 ging es dann auf den Hauptwegen nach Süden durch den Forst bis zum Westrand des Sonderlandeplatzes. In Höhe des Sägewerkes bogen wir nach Osten ab, der Weg hatte alles was heute noch gefehlt hatte. Großflächige Wasserstellen mit Schlamm waren ebenso vertreten wie rutschige Fahrspuren.
Nach etlichen 100 Metern waren wir wieder auf der ehemaligen südlichen Ringstraße des Sonderlandeplatzes angelangt. Alle waren wohlbehalten durchgekommen, keiner hatte ein Bad in den Wasserstellen genommen. Weiter ging durch den Forst über den Sandberg, an der Zwillingseiche vorbei mit hinter mir her rennendem Hund. Die Hundebesitzer pfiffen zwar, nur der Hund hörte nicht gleich. Dann weiter parallel zum Sandtalgraben bis zur Querne. Den Quernewanderweg weiter
bis zum Park mit Schloss Lodersleben, durch Lodersleben und auf den Quernewanderweg bis nach Querfurt zur Eisdiele.
Schnell noch ein Eis auf die Hand und ab zum Bahnhof. Der Zug traf pünktlich ein und so konnten Reinhard1 und Rainer pünktlich mit den Zug um 14:31 Uhr weiter bis Frankleben fahren.
Harti, Erich und ich entschlossen uns bis Merseburg auf dem Himmelsscheibenradweg bis Obhausen weiter zu fahren. Ab Obhausen dann auf Wirtschaftswegen parallel zur L172 weiter bis Schafstädt
und dann auf den Radweg über Bad Lauchstädt und den neuen Radweg an der Schwarzeiche über Bischdorf und Bündorf bis zum Endpunkt unserer Tour Freiimpfelde.
Das waren dann heute so gute 88 km und 607 HM.
Es war wieder einmal ein super Tour mit den White Rock Tourenteamfahrern und den Gastfahrern vom Merseburger Radverein. Verfahren haben wir uns natürlich auch dieses Mal nicht. Allen eine schöne Woche und den Reinhard eine schöne Donautour am Wochenende mit natürlich super Wetter für die nächste Woche.


----------



## Kasebi (25. August 2010)

Hallo Udo1
Wie immer eine schöne Tour die ihr da gemacht habt. Ich kann euch nur beneiden. Hast du von der Tour einen Track? Ich will im Urlaub auch mal in der Ecke wo du Heute unterwegs warst biken.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1
> Wie immer eine schöne Tour die ihr da gemacht habt. Ich kann euch nur beneiden. Hast du von der Tour einen Track? Ich will im Urlaub auch mal in der Ecke wo du Heute unterwegs warst biken.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Klar doch Kasebi,
ich schicke Dir ein paar davon,


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2010)

Hallo,
wer Lust und Zeit hat, die nächste Mittwochstour findet am 01.09. statt.
*Strecke:* Südfeldsee- Münchehöhe- Schloss Neuenburg Rundwanderweg- Gleinaer Grund-  Mücheln- Geiseltalsee mit Halbinsel und Rundweg über Weinberg-  Frankleben- Südfeldsee.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr am Südfeldsee Hafen Großkayna.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9557


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer Lust und Zeit hat, die nächste Mittwochstour findet am 01.09. statt.
> *Strecke:* Südfeldsee- Münchehöhe- Schloss Neuenburg Rundwanderweg- Gleinaer Grund-  Mücheln- Geiseltalsee mit Halbinsel und Rundweg über Weinberg-  Frankleben- Südfeldsee.
> Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr am Südfeldsee Hafen Großkayna.
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9557


Hallo,
Strecke und Startzeit wurde etwas abgeändert.
Startpunkt 1: Merseburg Airpark 09:05 Uhr
Startpunkt 2: Braunsbedra/Neumark Geiseltalsee Aussichtsturm 09:50 Uhr

Neue Strecke: Merseburg- Frannkleben- Geiseltalsee- Mücheln- Schnellroda- Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf- Querfurt- Dorndorf- Steuden-
Delitz a. Berge- Merseburg


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Themas,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Tour Geiseltalsee- Mücheln- Schnellroda- ICE Baustelle- Jüdendorf- Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf- Querfurt- Obhausen- Dornstedt- Steuden- Bad Lauchstädt- Schwarzeicheradweg- Milzau- Bündorf- Merseburg/Airpark.
Leider waren heute vom White Rock Tourenteam keine Fahrer dabei, einige auf Donauradwegtour bzw. krank. Da sich aber für die Tour 2 Gastfahrer vom Merseburger Radverein angemeldet hatten, wurde die Tour durchgeführt. Start am ersten Treffpunkt, Airpark Merseburg um 09:05 Uhr. Meine zwei Begleiter waren pünktlich zur Stelle. Es konnte dann auch sogleich losgehen. Der Himmel verdunkelte sich merklich und es begann ein leichter Sprühregen. Für die Regenjacke aber noch zu zeitig. Es ging dann auf der Alten Heerstraße über Blösien nach Frankleben zum Geiseltalsee. Den Goetheweg folgten wir dann erst einmal bis zur Verleihstation Neumark. Eine kleine Besichtigung des Fahrzeugparkes, neben Fahrräder gibt es auch noch Elektroroller für die Kids und Kettcars als ein, zwei, vier und Achtsitzer.
Danach ging es weiter auf dem Goetheweg bis in Höhe Marina Mücheln.
Am Horizont sahen wir schon einen hellen Streifen, dass lies auf besseres Wetter hoffen.
Durch Mücheln an der Geisel entlang und dann weiter ab St Ulrich auf der K2163 in Richtung Schnellroda bis in Höhe der zwei Windräder. Hier bogen wir dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab der uns weiter gen Westen führte bis zur  K2265. Auf dieser fuhren wir dann nach Norden auf Jüdendorf zu. Auf halber Strecke passierten wir die Baustelle für die neue ICE-Strecke.
Ab Jüdendorf hatten wir dann den Wind von vorn, der aber durch ein Maisfeld stark abgeschwächt wurde. Die Strecke bis Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf war nicht berauschend. fast 6 km Kopfsteinpflaster. Ab Nemsdorf -Göhrendorf ging es am nördlichen Ortsausgang nach Westen auf einem Wirtschaftsweg weiter, der uns bis zum Kreisel Burgzufahrt führte. Vorher machten wir aber noch einen kleinen Schlenker zum Opelhaus an der B 180 in Querfurt und kauften noch ein paar Bratwürste, am dortigen fahrbaren Metzgerstand. Sind die besten im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt. Wer mal probieren möchte, jeden Mittwoch und Freitag steht der Wagen am dortigen Opelhaus. Jetzt weiter durch die Altstadt bis zur Querne und an der Querne auf dem Querneradweg weiter gen Osten bis Obhausen. Auf der K2267 fuhren wir dann mit gutem Rückenwind bis Dorndorf und Steuden weiter. Steuden wurde von West nach Ost durchquert. Am östlichen Ortseingang beginnt dann ein asphaltierter Wirtschaftsweg durch die Gaslagerstätten von EON. Wir erreichten sehr schnell die L173, Ortsverbindungsstraße Teutschenthal- Bad Lauchstädt.  Wir folgten der L173 bis Schotterey, überquerten die L172 nach Süden und folgten jetzt den neu angelegten Radweg am südlichen Ortsrand bis östlich Windenberg Bad Lauchstädt. Ab hier dann nach Süden bis nach Burgstaden und dann auf den Radweg an der Schwarzeiche bis nach Milzau. Ab Milzau folgten wir dann den Radweg über Bündorf- Knapendorf- Annemariental bis nach Merseburg Airpark. Hier Tourende nach guten 82 km.


----------



## Udo1 (3. September 2010)

Hallo,
es ist wieder soweit!
Am Sonntag ist Start zur letzten Etappe auf dem Elberadweg von Schöna nach Wittenberg über ca. 220 km.
Tourbericht dann nächste Woche​


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2010)

Hallo,
bin wieder von der Elbetour zurück. Tourbericht folgt morgen, war einfach Traumhaft der Abschnitt Schöna- Wittenberg.
Am Mittwoch eine kleine Runde am Saale-Elster- Kanal. Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Bad Dürenberg- Saalewehr.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. September 2010)

Hallo und hier der Tourbericht von der ersten Etappe der Elbetour  SchÃ¶na- Wittenberg.
Am Sonntag, noch im Dunkeln, trafen sich Harti, Erich vom Merseburger Radverein und ich um 05:45 Uhr am Treffpunkt B91- Kreuzung Freiimpfelde.
Wir hatten uns vorgenommen, den noch fehlenden Abschnitt der Elbe bis zum Montagabend zu fahren. Laut Karte sollten es so an die 230 km sein. Weil wir kein Vertrauen zur DB Regio hatten, fuhren wir im Nebel auf dem Radweg an der B91 bis zum Bahnhof Halle. Die Fahrt bis zum Bahnhof war Stress pur. Der Nebel legte sich auf die Brille, so dass man kaum was sah, dunkel war es auÃerdem. In Halle das LÃ¤nderticket am Automaten gezogen, bei den Radkarten half uns die nette Servicemitarbeiterin der DB. Dann um 07:11 Uhr rein in den Zug nach Leipzig und in Leipzig zum Bahnsteig 22. Von hier ging dann der Zug um 07:58 Uhr Richtung Dresden weiter. Jetzt kam langsam die Sonne zum Vorschein. Wir entledigten uns der Zusatzbekleidung und warteten auf den Schaffner. Der uns auch sofort darauf aufmerksam machte, das das Ticket nicht unterschrieben sei. Auf meine Antwort, dass der Ticketautomat keine Tastatur besaÃ, um den Namen einzugeben Ã¼berreichte er mir groÃzÃ¼gig seinen Kugelschreiber. Bei der Gelegenheit gab er uns auch noch den Tipp nicht bis Dresden Hauptbahnhof zu fahren, sondern schon in Coswig auszusteigen. Hinter uns folgte die S1 von MeiÃen nach SchÃ¶na auf dem gleichen Gleis, so erspart man sich in Dresden das Treppensteigen zum S1 Bahnsteig. Der Tipp war gut, so hatten wir genÃ¼gend Platz fÃ¼r unserer RÃ¤der, denn ab Dresden wurde es voll. SchÃ¶na erreichten wir um 10:56 Uhr. Punkt 11:00 Uhr war dann scharfer Start am Elberadweg bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein, kaum eine Wolke war am Himmel zu sehen.
Nach einigen km waren wir dann ein wenig warm geworden. Es ging leicht bergab, nun ja immer mit der StrÃ¶mung und wir hatten leichten RÃ¼ckenwind aus Norden. Da es ja Sonntag war, hatten wir natÃ¼rlich mit einem enormen Bikeraufkommen zu tun die uns entgegen kamen. Alles was vor uns auftauchte wurde nach lauter AnkÃ¼ndigung sofort Ã¼berholt. Das grÃ¶Ãte Problem waren fÃ¼r uns die stark entgegen kommenden Bikerpulks, Ã¤lteren Jahrganges, die trotz rechtzeitiges bemerkbar machens unserer seits immer Ã¤uÃerst Ã¼berrascht waren wenn sie unsere Klingel von weiten hÃ¶rten. Da wir aber den Â§1 der StVO immer im Hinterkopf hatten und auch schon in dem Alter sind wo das HÃ¶ren langsam schwerfÃ¤llt konnten wir uns doch immer rechtzeitig darauf einrichten und diese Engstellen ohne Probleme passieren. Die Schrammsteine mit den Vorderen Torstein und den Meurerturm lieÃen  wir rechts liegen und schon war der Fahrstuhl von Ostrau zu sehen.
Noch einige wenige km bis nach Bad Schandau, wo wir dann auf die rechte Elbeseite wechselten.
Es ist immer wieder ein erhabener Anblick wenn man durch das obere Elbtal blicken kann. Nachdem wir auf HÃ¶he des Lilienstein waren sah man sehr gut den KÃ¶nigstein  mit seiner Festung.
In KÃ¶nigstein mussten wir die Elbe wieder queren, diesmal mit der FÃ¤hre. Ab jetzt ging es zÃ¼gig, teilweise im moderaten Rentnertempo bei 32 km/h, weiter ElbabwÃ¤rts. Der Kurort Rathen wurde passiert, noch ein kurzer Blick auf die Bastei
und dann weiter Richtung Pirna.
Das letzte Mal als ich diesen Abschnitt gefahren bin war im Jahre 2002. Es hat sich seitdem sehr viel in Punkto Radweg getan. Vom Hochwasser sah man, bis auf einen Erdrutsch, nichts mehr auf den Abschnitt durch das obere Elbtal. Harti und Erich brachten mich bis Dresden ordentlich ins Schwitzen, ich dachte schon ich bin der Fuchs und sie die JÃ¤ger. Es dauerte nicht mehr lange und wir passierten Schloss Pilnitz. Die Dresdener Vororte waren erreicht, der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns immer schÃ¶n am Elbufer entlang bis in Sichtweite des Blauen Wunders.
In HÃ¶he der Baustelle fÃ¼r die neue ElbebrÃ¼cke mussten wir eine ausgeschilderte Umleitung fahren. AnschlieÃen tauchte sogleich auf der Rechten Elbeseite der Lingner Park mit Lingnerschloss  auf.
Bis zur historischen Altstadt war es dann nicht mehr weit.
Am Zwinger wurde dann der erste Verpflegungsstopp gemacht.
Nach der Versorgungspause ging es am sÃ¤chsischen Landtag vorbei und dann auf ein neues TeilstÃ¼ck des Radweges, der uns nÃ¶rdlich des Hafens am Elbufer entlang fÃ¼hrte, also nÃ¶rdlich der Messe parallel zum Messering. Die MÃ¼ndung der WeiÃeritz, die ja 2002 den Hauptbahnhof von Dresden Ã¼berspÃ¼lt hatte, wurde passiert und schon hatten wir Dresden fast wieder hinter uns gelassen.
Kurz nach der Autobahn A14 gelangten wir nach Gohlis. Hier entstand 1828 die âGohliser WindmÃ¼hleâ, ein Wahrzeichen des Ortes mit Restaurant.
Im Gegensatz zum oberen Elbtal mit seinen tiefen Einschnitt ins Gebirge waren die ElbehÃ¤nge jetzt schon etwas weiter von der Elbe entfernt. So sahen wir auch nur aus der Ferne die kolossalen Fallrohre des Pumpspeicherwerkes von Oberwartha.
Am Elbufer in Coswig bei KÃ¶titz sahen wir auch einen Trinkwasserspender der etwas anderen Art, mit den dazugehÃ¶rigen TrinkgefÃ¤Ãen.
Wir stellten jetzt fest, bevor wir MeiÃen erreichen, muss noch einmal Kuchen gefasst werden. Aus meiner 2002 er Tour konnte ich mich noch schemenhaft an einen Ausschank  am Elbufer in SÃ¶rnewitz erinnern, dies sollte unser Kuchenanlaufpunkt sein. Schon von weiten sahen wir leckerer Zwiebelkuchen ist im Angebot, also nichts wie hin und fast neben den Tresen eingeparkt.
Der Kuchen schmeckte wirklich lecker. Nach dem Kaffee war es dann nicht mehr weit bis MeiÃen. Die prunkvolle Albrechtsburg mit Dom war schon von weiten sichtbar.
Erich hatte dieses Mal unserer Unterkunft ausgesucht, mit Elbeblick hatte er im Vorfeld der Tour versprochen.  Er hatte uns nicht enttÃ¤uscht, wir hatten Elbeblick pur.
Nach dem die FormalitÃ¤ten in der Pension âZum Goldenen Ankerâ durch den zweitjÃ¼ngsten erledigt waren, wurde das Zimmer bezogen mit herrlichem Blick auf die Elbe aus unserer Unterkunft. Die Fenster war allen mit Schallschutz versehen.
Bis jetzt hatten wir 82 km mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 22 km/h bei sonntÃ¤glichem Ausflugsverkehr zurÃ¼ckgelegt. Bis hierher hatten wir uns immer an die TrassenfÃ¼hrung des ausgeschilderten Elberadweges gehalten.
Da es erst 16:30 Uhr war unternehmen wir sogleich eine Stadtbesichtigung. Leider konnten wir die Downhiller nicht mehr bewundern, die zur an diesem Tag den âMeissener City Downhillâ durchgefÃ¼hrt hatten. Die Strecke fÃ¼hrte vom Start Albrechtsburg die Stufen hinunter bis zum Markt Ã¼ber etliche aufgebaute Hindernisse.
Nach der Stadtbesichtigung kehrten wir in der Pension in der GaststÃ¤tte âAlte Schmiedeâ ein und lieÃen dort den Tag bei Krostitzer Schwarz ausklingen.
Danach Nachtruhe, die nÃ¤chste Etappe betrug 151 km von MeiÃen bis Wittenberg.


----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2010)

Hallo hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Saale-Elster-Kanaltour.
Mit dabei waren Reinhard1 aus WSF, Peter aus Schönburg und Udo1 gleichzeitig der Tourguide der heutigen Tour.
Treffpunkt und Startpunkt war 10:00 Uhr das Saalewehr in Bad Dürenberg. Meine beiden Mitfahrer, Reinhard1 und Peter, waren schon am Treffpunkt angelangt und entledigten sich gerade der überflüssigen Bekleidung.
Da sich niemand mehr angemeldet hatte konnten wir sogleich starten. Es ging zuerst auf dem Saaleradweg weiter Richtung Leuna. Hinter Kröllwitz fuhren wir auf den neuen Saaleradweg neben der K2176 bis zum WW Daspig. Am Weidenrutenspielplatz sind wir dann auf dem neuen Teilabschnitt des Saaleradweges, hinter dem WW Daspig, am linken Saaleufer weiter bis zum östlichen Ortseingang von Göhlitzsch weiter. Hier stießen wir wieder auf den noch ausgeschilderten Saaleradweg. Es ging dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg am alten Fährhaus vorbei bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Rössen. Der neue Übergang über die Brücke war leider seit Mitte August gesperrt, es fehlte ein Teil des Belages. Also weiter über die Wiese zum Übergang Waldbad Leunabad. Rad geschultert und die Treppen hoch und dann wieder runter.
Von oben hat einen guten Überblick in Richtung Friedensdorf. Am rechten Ufer angelangt folgten wir den Versorgungsweg bis zum Gut Werder. Hier ging es dann über den Mittelkanal (geplante Umgehung von Merseburg), weiter über die Alte Saale und Trebnitz weiter unterhalb des Dammes der Alten Saale und des Mittelkanals bis vor zur Eisenbahnbrücke bei Rössen. Ab hier folgten wir folgten wir ca. 300 m den Verlauf der Eisenbahntrasse um dann nach Süden durch den Auenwald von Kreypau abzubiegen. In Kreypau stießen wir dann wieder auf die geplante Brücke über den Saale-Elster-Kanal. Die Kanaltrasse konnten wir leider nicht folgen, mannshohes Gras, ein Durchkommen unmöglich. Wir fuhren auf der Straße ca. 300 m in Richtung Wölkau und konnten dort einen Feldweg folgen, der parallel zur Kanaltrasse verlief. In Wüsteneutzsch stießen wir dann wieder auf die Kanaltrasse an der Doppelkammerschleuse, die noch nicht fertiggestellt worden war.
Man sieht nur noch die Stützwände und das Schleusenbecken. Auf sehr schmalen Trail  fuhren wir dann an der linken Schleusenmauer Richtung Osten weiter bis zum Ende der Schleuse.
Ab jetzt folgten wir den Verlauf der Trasse auf dem nördlichen Damm, auf nun ja ich glaube es war ein Wildwechsel.
Am Kieswerk überquerten wir die L184 und folgten dann den Kanaltrassenverlauf bis zur B181. An der B181 wechselten wir auf die linke Seite und folgten den Verlauf weiter, jetzt war der Kanal geflutet, bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Dölzig. Hier verließen wir den Damm und unterquerten den Kanal nach Norden.
Auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ging es dann in den Auenwald zur Domholzschänke. Hier Pause nach 2 Stunden Fahrzeit und heftigen Wind von vorn. Die Gose und das Hefe schmeckten ausgezeichnet.
Nach dem die Zellen wieder mit Flüssigkeit aufgefüllt waren ging es weiter am linken Ufer der Neuen Luppe bis zur B186. Dort über die Brücke auf die rechte Seite der Neuen Luppe und weiter auf der Baumschullinie durch den Auenwald bis zur Dammwiese am rechten Elsterufer kurz vor der BAB9.
Wir folgten einen Wiesenweg unterhalb der BAB9 Richtung München. Überquerten dann die Neue Luppe auf der Autobahnbrücke und unterquerten sofort die BAB9 in Richtung Westen bis Maßlau.
Ab hier folgten wir den Halle-Leipzig Goseweg bis Raßnitzer See. Es ging dann weiter am Südufer vom Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer See bis nach Lössen. Von Lössen dann weiter Meuschau. Ab hier dann an der Merseburger Saaleschleuse vorbei in die Innenstadt zum Radladen von Zweirad-Riese. Bei Winne noch einen Kaffee getrunken
und dann die Tour nach 54 km beendet. Dafür dass der Wetterbericht für heute eigentlich eichten Regen angesagt hatte war das Wetter gerade richtig. Wir hatten einen schönen Sonne Wolkenmix bei sehr moderaten Temperaturen. Die Wege waren heute etwas naturbelassener als es sonst der Fall ist, was heute auch seine Reize hatte. Schlamm war auch ein wenig vorhanden, also alles was man sich so wünschen kann war vorhanden. Dank an meine Mitfahrer die mir auch durch hohes Gras treu gefolgt sind.


----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2010)

Hallo hier der Tourbericht von der 2. Etappe der Elberadwegtour Meißen- Wittenberg.
  Punkt 06:00 Uhr war die Nachtruhe beendet. Der Blick aus dem Fenster sah grauenvoll aus. Die Elbe, nur 50 m entfernt war nicht mehr zu sehen, alles in dichtem Nebel gehüllt.
Nun ja es half ja alles nichts, wir mussten aufstehen, das Frühstück war für 07:00 Uhr bestellt. Pünktlich um 07:00 Uhr saßen wir am Frühstückstisch und hatten am Büfett noch die freie Auswahl, wir waren die ersten.
Start war für 08:00 Uhr vorgesehen. Da die Servicekraft den Haustürschlüssel nicht fand, konnten wir erst um 08:04 Uhr starten, natürlich noch bei Nebel. Aus Meißen raus sind wir auf der linken Elbeseite gefahren. Der Weg war gut ausgebaut, die Sicht war mäßig. 100 m nach allen Seiten und die Brille pausenlos beschlagen.
Also von der schönen Natur haben wir die ersten km nicht viel gesehen. War auch nicht so interessant da der Radweg die ersten 8 km bis Zehren parallel zur B6 verlief. Wem dies stört sollte ab Meißen den Radweg auf der rechten Elbeseite nehmen. Ab Zehren war der Radweg wieder fern von jeglichen Straßenverkehr. Der Nebel lichtete sich auch langsam und wir kamen gut voran.
In Boritz wollten zwei auf der Bank sitzende Personen unbedingt mit uns fotografiert werden. Diesen Wunsch erfüllten wir gerne.
Am Ortsausgang von Boritz sollte man sich unbedingt den Kreuzstein ansehen, der am Straßenrand steht. Es ist ein sogenanntes Sühnekreuz und steht schon seit 1540 an dieser Stelle. Eine weitere Überlieferung sagt, dass dort am 17.07.1613 zwei Mägde vom Blitz erschlagen worden sind.
Von Boritz ist dann nicht mehr weit bis Riesa. Riesa wurde problemlos durchquert. Am Ortsausgang müssen wir wohl ein Schild übersehen haben, denn wir fanden uns mit einem Mal an der Elbe auf einen Wiesenweg wieder.
Ich hatte den Track aus dem Internet runtergeladen und stellte fest, dass wir nicht die einzigen waren die den Abzweig vor dem Klärwerk verpasst hatten. Es war ein kurzer Schlenker auf dem Elbdamm und schon waren wir wieder auf dem richtigen Weg. Über Oppitzsch kamen wir schnell nach Strehla. Am nächsten Ortsausgang von Görzig führt der Weg nach Norden zu der Ortschaft Lössnig auf einer Nebenstraße. Den Umweg kann man sich sparen in dem man den neu erbauten roten Weg geradeaus nach Westen bis Paussnitz durchfährt. Nach weiteren ca. 12 km taucht die Ortschaft Plotha auf. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang befindet sich ein Kieswerk. Der Weg geht hier nicht mehr nach Norden auf der Straße weiter, die ist gesperrt, Man muss jetzt nach Osten abbiegen und die Kiesgrube umfahren, ist auch ausgeschildert. In Dröschkau kann man einen Halt auf dem dortigen Rittergut machen, sehenswert ist der vor dem Restaurant aufgebaute Backofen.
Die nächste größere Ortschaft die wir passierten war dann Belgern, jetzt schon bei Sonne pur.
In Weßnig sollte man auch einen kleinen Abstecher in die erste Deutsche Radfahrerkirche machen.
Nach dem Überqueren der B182 sahen wir schon die Türme vom Torgauer Schloss.
Punkt 12:00 Uhr erreichten wir Torgau. Wir standen auf den historischen Brückenpfeiler wo sich die Armee Shukov mit den Amerikanern getroffen hatte.
Ab Torgau folgten wir den Radweg Torgischer Weg der nach Bad Düben führt und den Elberadweg weiter nach Norden. Der Weg führte jetzt durch idyllische Landschaften an alten Elbearmen vorbei. In Drebliger an der dortigen Radlertränke machten wir erst einmal eine Pause. Es gab nur BoWu oder Röster.
BoWu ging am schnellsten, so konnten wir nach kurzer Aufenthaltsdauer unseren Weg weiter bis zur Fähre nach Pretzsch fahren.
In Pretzsch dann über die Elbe auf das rechte Elbeufer und jetzt immer schön in Elbesicht weiter nach Norden. In Gorsdorf/Hemsendorf passierten wir die Schwarze Elster und bogen danach gleich wieder nach Westen in die Elsteraue ab.
Die Stadt Elster wurde passiert, von hier waren es noch ca. 13 km bis Wittenberg. Bis Wittenberg ging es jetzt immer schön in Blickweite der Elbe durch die Auenlandschaft
bis nach Wittenberg zum Bahnhof. Den wir dann um 16:00 Uhr nach 151 km erreichten.
Die Strecke von Schöna bis Wittenberg ist eine landschaftlich der schönsten Abschnitte. Die Ausschilderung des Radweges in Sachsen und in Sachsen-Anhalt sowie so ist hervorragend. Eine Karte ist nicht unbedingt von Nöten, man kann sich nicht verfahren, wenn man immer die Ausschilderung im Blick hat.
Im Anhang der kml-Track des offiziellen Elberadweges von Schöna nach Wittenberg.


----------



## GTdanni (9. September 2010)

Schöne Elbetour Udo. 

Da beneide ich dich ein wenig und hoffe wenn ich mal meinen Ruhestand geniessen kann ähnliches machen zu können.  

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (10. September 2010)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour am 15.09.
*Hier die Strecke:* 
Mit der Burgenlandbahn bis Luckenau- Droyßig- Schkauditz- Wetterzeube-Mückenschänke- Pötewitz- Walpernhain-(hier Entscheidung ob weiter in Richtung Etzdorf- Crossen- Hartmannsdorf-Seifartsdorf- Bad Köstritz- Steinbrücken- Zeitzer Forst- Zeitz über 75 km)oder ab Walpernhain über Stolzenhain- Roda- Weckelsdorf- Osterfeld- Stössen-Gröbitz- Prititz- WSF ca. 52 km, oder auch bis Bad Köstritz und dann auf der linken Elsterseite bis Crossen zurück) gefahren wird.
Start in Merseburg 07:30 Uhr Airpark bis WSF Bahnhof über den Südfeldsee Ostseite.
Karte der Strecke hier: http://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=12&idart=118

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7052


----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2010)

Hallo,
beim nächsten 6 ser im Lotto wird das mein neues Bike:BLACK TRAIL
http://www.pg-bikes.com/epages/PGBikes.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/PGBikes/Products/BT-01


----------



## ohmtroll (13. September 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> beim nächsten 6 ser im Lotto wird das mein neues Bike:BLACK TRAIL
> http://www.pg-bikes.com/epages/PGBikes.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/PGBikes/Products/BT-01



Mensch Udo so ein Rad hast Du doch nicht nötig 
Danni hätte Dir auch eher ein Diamantrad empfohlen 
Hier ist ein Video zum 125.Geburtstag von Diamant:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12290558"]SSP Extra 125 Jahre Diamant - Reportage on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2010)

Hallo,
am 19.09. lockere kleine Runde "Rund um Leipzig" von WSF Marktplatz.
Start 09:00 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10796


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2010)

Hallo,
die ZwewwellewwerwurschtBiker aus dem mansfeldischen haben wieder ein Mal tolles Wetter zu ihrem Heimatfest, den 489. Eislebener Wiesenmarkt.
http://www.wiesenmarkt.de/.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Wochenende, aber bei dem Gedränge habe ich kaum Hoffnung.
Na dann bis zum Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Mittwochstour am 15.09.
> *Hier die Strecke:*
> Mit der Burgenlandbahn bis Luckenau- Droyßig- Schkauditz- Wetterzeube-Mückenschänke- Pötewitz- Walpernhain-(hier Entscheidung ob weiter in Richtung Etzdorf- Crossen- Hartmannsdorf-Seifartsdorf- Bad Köstritz- Steinbrücken- Zeitzer Forst- Zeitz über 75 km)oder ab Walpernhain über Stolzenhain- Roda- Weckelsdorf- Osterfeld- Stössen-Gröbitz- Prititz- WSF ca. 52 km, oder auch bis Bad Köstritz und dann auf der linken Elsterseite bis Crossen zurück) gefahren wird.
> ...


*Achtung: Tour fällt im warsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser.*


----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2010)

Hallo,
da die Tour am heutigen Tag an den Hängen des Elsterufers zwischen Luckenau und Crossen ins Wasser gefallen ist, starten wir heute um 13:30 Uhr eine kleine Ausgleichsrunde um die Geiseltalseen.
Treffpunkt 13:30 Uhr Hafen Großkayna Südfeldsee.
Wenn also noch jemand mit möchte sollte er um 13:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.
Bis jetzt dabei: Reinhard1
siehe auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9520


----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Mittwochstour am 15.09.
> *Hier die Strecke:*
> Mit der Burgenlandbahn bis Luckenau- Droyßig- Schkauditz- Wetterzeube-Mückenschänke- Pötewitz- Walpernhain-(hier Entscheidung ob weiter in Richtung Etzdorf- Crossen- Hartmannsdorf-Seifartsdorf- Bad Köstritz- Steinbrücken- Zeitzer Forst- Zeitz über 75 km)oder ab Walpernhain über Stolzenhain- Roda- Weckelsdorf- Osterfeld- Stössen-Gröbitz- Prititz- WSF ca. 52 km, oder auch bis Bad Köstritz und dann auf der linken Elsterseite bis Crossen zurück) gefahren wird.
> ...


*Morgen der nächste Anlauf zur Tour.*
Start 10:00 Uhr Bahnhof WSF Bahnsteig 1 Burgenlandbahn.
Abfahrt ab Weißenfels 10:08 Uhr.
Ab Merseburg mit Hopperticket bis Zeitz, Abfahrt 09:36 Uhr.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7052


----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2010)

Hallo,
bin gerade von der kleinen Feierabendtour um die Seen im Geiseltal zurück.
Mit dabei waren Reinhard1, diesmal mit RR und Harti von den Merseburgern.
Wir trafen uns wie immer am Südfeldsee Hafen Großkayna. So haben wir aus Merseburg und die Mitfahrer aus Weißenfels ungefähr die gleiche Anfahrtszeit.
Reinhard1 war schon am Treffpunkt, diesmal mit RR.



Bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein ging es sogleich über den Radweg zum Runstedter See und dann nach Frankleben zum Geiseltalsee. 



Unser Wweg führte uns im Uhrzeigersinn am Geiseltalsee entlang bis nach Neumark zur Ausleihstation. Hier wurde erst einmal ein Probesitzen durchgeführt.



Probesitzen deswegen, weil wir spontan in der kommenden Woche einen Rundenrekord um den Geiseltalsee aufstellen wollen. Entweder als 4 Sitzer oder wenn wir zu sechst sind als 6 Sitzer.
Nach dem Probesitzen ging es weiter um den See bis zur Marina-Mücheln. Wenn man längere Zeit nicht um den See gefahren ist, bemerkt man erst richtig wie sich das Erscheinungsbild geändert hat. Der Wasserspiegel ist wieder ordentlich angestiegen und die Wildgänse haben den See erobert.



_(im Vordergrund ein riesiger Schwarm Wildgänse)_
 An der Marina wurde erst einmal der Federweißer vom hiesigen Weinberg verkostet, schmeckt ganz angenehm.



Dann noch ein letzter Blick über den glasklaren See zur Halbinsel.



Weiter ging es dann zum Weinberg hoch, wo das Harzer Höhenvieh, 15 Tiere zur Zeit, die Hänge kurz hielten. Reinhard1 hat uns bis zum Weinberg hoch mit seinem Renner gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt, wir hatten heute absolut keine Chance gehabt. Er hat aber immer auf uns zwei Nachzügler gewartet.
War wieder eine schöne Tour heute, mal sehen wie es morgen bei der Elsterhangtour ab Luckenau bis Crossen wird, hoffentlich kein Regen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2010)

Hallo hier der Tourbericht von der Tour Luckenau- Crossen.
Mit dabei waren Reinhard1 und Rainer aus WeiÃenfels und ich als Tourguide.
Die Tour wollten wir ja schon am Mittwoch machen, aber der Regen kam uns an diesem Tag dazwischen, so haben wir die Tour auf den Donnerstag verschoben. Der Bikertag fing schon gut an, Sonne pur und heftiger Nordwestwind. Ich reiste aus Merseburg mit der DB an und stieg sodann in WeiÃenfels in die Burgenlandbahn um. Mit dem Hopperticket kommt man von Merseburg bis Zeitz. In WeiÃenfels West stiegen dann Reinhard1 und Rainer zu. Der Startpunkt war der Bahnhof Luckenau, den wir dann so gegen 10:40 Uhr erreicht hatten. Ich schlug dann vom Bahnhof die Richtung nach Trebnitz ein, wo wir dann auf der HauptstraÃe bis zum Abzweig zum Bahnhof fuhren. Ab hier bogen wir auch nach SÃ¼den ab und folgten am Ufer, des rechter Hand liegenden Sees den neuen Radweg. 



Der Weg wurde erst vor einigen Tagen eingeweiht. Es ist der Kohlenweg der von Zeitz einmal bis HohenmÃ¶lsen fÃ¼hren soll. 



Den neuen Radweg folgten wir ca. 1 km um dann nach SÃ¼dwesten abzubiegen. Jetzt ging es auf einen breiten Wirtschaftsweg weiter bis zum Westufer des Luckenauer Sees. Am Westufer angelangt bogen wir nach Gladitz ab. In der Ortschaft folgten wir ein kleines StÃ¼ck den Lauf des Grazienbachs. Auf der OrtsverbindungsstraÃe Gladitz- Kretzschau fuhren wir dann weiter bis zum Kretzschauer See. Es ging am Westufer entlang nach SÃ¼den durch den Ort. Ab jetzt folgten wir einen Trail am Hang des Hasselbachs bis nach DroyÃig. 



Auf diesem Abschnitt hat Reinhard wahrscheinlich  seinen Tacho verloren. In DroyÃig ging es dann mit geschobenen Rad durch den Schlosspark 



bis zum BÃ¤rengehege um dann Ã¼ber den Schlosshof 



und der SchulstraÃe weiter nach SÃ¼dwesten und westlich der LindenstraÃe in den Stadtwald zu fahren. Auf einen Waldweg ging es dann  am SÃ¼dhang des Waldes bis zu einer Obstplantage, 



hier ging es dann auf Schotterpiste runter ins Tal bis Schkauditz. Kurz vor dem Ortseingang 90Â° nach Westen und dann hoch nach Obersiedel, war ein ordentlicher Anstieg mit traumhaftem Blick Ã¼ber das Tal der WeiÃen Elster.



 Nach nicht allzu langer Zeit gelangten wir oberhalb des Weinberges von Wetterzeube an. Bei den 6 Gartenzwergen 



wurde erst einmal eine Rast eingelegt. Die Trauben schmeckten sauer, 



dafÃ¼r hatten wir aber wieder einen Super Blick ins Tal der WeiÃen Elster. Nach der StÃ¤rkung in rasanter Fahrt runter nach Wetterzeube. UngefÃ¤hr 50 m folgten wir der Zeitzer StraÃe und bogen dann wieder nach Norden in die SchulstraÃe ein. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns wieder in den Wald den Hang hinauf bis zur K2223. Jetzt auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach SÃ¼dwesten bis Potewitz. Der Weg  am Walpernhainer Bach konnte nicht gefahren werden wegen BrÃ¼ckenbau an der StraÃe Am Bach. Also die HauptstraÃe 150 m weiter und dann den Grundweg nach Norden immer am Ufer des Walpernhainer Baches entlang. 



Jetzt kam einer der schÃ¶nsten Abschnitte unserer Tour. Es ging durch das Tal, hohes Gras das schon seit langem kein Bike gesehen hat.



 Die auf der Weide stehenden KÃ¼he mit ihren Jungtieren wurden auf einmal allzu neugierig und kamen schon im schnellen Trott unter lauten brÃ¼llen auf uns zu. Der Chef der Herde schaute auch nicht freundlich rein, so dass wir uns sputeten weiter zu kommen. 



Der Weg fÃ¼hrte und bis zum Ã¶stlichen Ortseingang von Walpernhain. An der sÃ¼dlichen Ortsgrenze ging es dann durch ein WaldstÃ¼ck weiter nach Westen immer leicht bergan. Als wir dann auf die StraÃe trafen die nach SÃ¼den fÃ¼hrte folgten wir dieser bis K130. Die HauptstraÃe wurde nach SÃ¼den Ã¼berquert, es ging weiter an der KlÃ¤ranlage vorbei bis zur K129. Diese ebenfalls Ã¼berquert und dann weiter bis kurz vor dem nÃ¶rdlichen Ortseingang von Etzdorf. Hier bogen wir nach Osten ab, folgten den asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg bis zur Waldkannte und fuhren dann wieder nach SÃ¼den  talwÃ¤rts auf einen Wiesenweg.



 Auf der Wiese bogen wir auf einen kaum wahrnehmbaren Weg der nach Osten Ã¼ber die Wiese fÃ¼hrte ab. Jetzt ging es rasant durch das Bachtal bis nach Crossen. In Crossen kehrten wir dann in das âWeiÃe RoÃâ ein und lieÃen uns die FlÃ¼ssigkeit schmecken. 



Der Zug traf pÃ¼nktlich um 14:42 Uhr ein, mit dem wir dann wieder Ã¼ber Zeitz zurÃ¼ck nach WeiÃenfels gefahren sind. 
Es war eine landschaftlich sehr schÃ¶ne Tour mit 38 km und 577 HM. Es ging schon ordentlich bergauf und ab. Die Wege waren trocken und sehr gut fahrbar. Auch die Wiesenabschnitte waren kein Hindernis fÃ¼r uns gewesen.
NÃ¤chste Woche Mittwoch geht es ab WeiÃenfels-Marktplatz um 09:00 Uhr los. Diesmal haben wir einen Tourguide aus DroyÃig der uns bis Jena Ã¼ber den Tautenburger Wald fÃ¼hren wird.

Alle Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/742853


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. September 2010)

Oh Gott! Momentan mach ich um Merseburg einen großen Bogen. Meine Firma hat einen großen Teil der Behälter für die Firma APK geleifert und jetzt hab ich die Schnautze voll
Ich komm übrigens aus Nordhausen und habe schon öfters Harz und Kyffhäuser unsicher gemacht. 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal mit im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2010)

Hallo hier der Tourbericht von der Tour âRund um Leipzigâ mit Start und Ziel in WeiÃenfels.
Zum Start, um 09:00 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in WeiÃenfels, waren 13 Fahrer/innen von White Rock WeiÃenfels, sowie der Tourguide Udo1 erschienen. 
Nach dem Gruppenfoto ging es auch  schon los. 



In der Leipziger StraÃe stieÃ der  Vorsitzende des White Rock Tourenteams, Uwe, noch zu uns, so dass wir dann 14 Biker/innen waren. Es ging  weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis Dehiltz. 



Von Dehlitz dann den Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten Ã¼ber die BAB 9 bis nach Rippach. Hier wurde jetzt auch das letzte StÃ¼ck Feldweg asphaltiert. Ab Rippach dann auf dem Radweg parallel zur B87 bis nach LÃ¼tzen. In LÃ¼tzen dann durch die Beethoven StraÃe und die von Bose StraÃe zum Radweg nach Meuchen. Der Radweg auf dem alten Bahndamm nach Sachsen zur Anbindung an den sÃ¤chsischen Teil soll ja im Oktober durch den Burgenlandkreis beginnen. 



In Meuchen also die HauptstraÃe nach Meyhen und am Ortseingang auf den Feldweg zum Radweg. Diesen folgten wir bis Seebenisch. In Seebenisch wurde der Radweg verlassen und die Fahrt auf einen Feldweg nach Nordosten bis Rehbach fortgesetzt. Von Rehbach dann auf der Rehbacher StraÃe bis Knauthain. In Knauthain dann durch den Knauthainer Park mit Schloss und  Schlossteich bis Ã¼ber die ElsterbrÃ¼cke. Dann weiter auf dem Elsterradweg bis zum ehemaligen Elsterstausee (der immer noch ohne Wasser ist) weiter. Am Aussichtsturm auf der BistumshÃ¶he am Cospudener See der erste Versorgungshalt.



Nach der kurzen Pause ging es am Bisongehege weiter um den sÃ¼dlichen Teil des Sees. Am sÃ¼dlichen Zipfel des Cospudener See dann auf einen Schotterweg nach Osten weiter in das Waldgebiet âNeue Harthâ. 



Nach ca. 1,5 km dann 90Â° nach Norden auf einen schmalen Wurzelpfad mit Schlammanteilen weiter bis zur Waldkante StraÃe âAn der Harthâ. Ab hier dann auf einen Weg durch eine Gartenanlage weiter nach Osten bis zum PleiÃe Radweg. Jetzt folgten wir der PleiÃe nach Norden bis zur MÃ¶nchereistraÃe. Nach demokratischer Abstimmung, Einkehren oder Weiterfahren, wurde auf Weiterfahren abgestimmt. Also weiter  Ã¼ber die S46 bis zum Nordufer des Markleeberger Sees. Der Markleeberger See wurde entgegen des Uhrzeigersinnes umfahren. Die Regattastrecke wurde  heute nur tangiert. Auf der Strandpromenade in Markleeberg Ost war heute ein Seefest. Gleich zu Anfang der Festmeile stand eine Gulaschkanone, also Halt an der Gulaschkanone 







und nicht so lecker Erbsen mit BoWu, RÃ¶ster gegessen. Nach der StÃ¤rkung ging es wieder zurÃ¼ck an die PleiÃe. Wir folgten jetzt wieder den PleiÃe Radweg nach Norden. 



_(diesen Sportsfreund mussten wir auch noch schnell Ã¼berholen)_
An der StraÃenbahnhaltestelle Wildpark in der Koburger StraÃe bogen wir dann auf den breiten Weg âDie Linieâ in den Wildpark ab. Es ging durch den Wildpark am Platz fÃ¼r das Kamelreiten vorbei bis zum FloÃgraben (Batschke). Nach Querung der BrÃ¼cke folgten wir den Lauf des FloÃgrabens am linken Ufer bis wir wieder an die PleiÃe kamen. Jetzt ging es weiter am linken PleiÃeufer durch den Auenwald. In HÃ¶he der B2 bogen wir dann nach Nordwesten zum Elsterflutbett ab. Jetzt am Flutbett weiter bis zur BrÃ¼cke Schleussiger Weg. An der BrÃ¼cke ging es nach Westen weiter, wo wir dann nach 100 m den Schleussiger Weg nach Norden Ã¼berquerten. Jetzt fuhren wir durch den Clara Zetkin Park nach Norden weiter. 



Die BrÃ¼cke am Elsterwehr im nÃ¶rdlichen Teil des Clara Zetkin Parks wurde nach Norden Ã¼berquert. 



An der Jahnallee angekommen mussten wir die B87 an der Kreuzung Jahnallee/ LÃ¼tzener StraÃe Ã¼berqueren.  Dann weiter nach Norden auf dem Radweg am Cottaweg bis zum Ende der Sportanlagen die sich auf der linken Seite befanden. Am Ende dann auf einen Weg am Zaun der Sportanlage nach Westen entlang bis zur FriesenstraÃe. Auf der FriesenstraÃe und Wirtschaftsweg dann weiter nach Norden durch den Leutzscher Wald bis zur Eisenbahnlinie. Die Eisenbahnlinie Ã¼berquerten wir durch den Eisenbahntunnel. Jetzt befanden wir uns auf dem Ã¶kumenischen Pilgerweg, den wir jetzt  am linken Nahleufer folgten. Am Einlauf der Nahle in die Neue Luppe bogen wir dann in den Auenwald von BÃ¶hlitz ab. Weiter ging es durch den Auenwald nÃ¶rdlich von Gundorf auf dem Hinterforstweg bis zum Damm der Neuen Luppe in HÃ¶he des Schlobachshofs. Jetzt waren es bis zur DomholzschÃ¤nke noch rund 1000 m. In der DomholzschÃ¤nke dann ein etwas lÃ¤ngerer Pausenstopp bei Bier, Gose, Bratwurst und Brezeln. 







Ab hier dann am linken Ufer der Neuen Luppe bis zur Luppe unter der BAB 9. Ãber MaÃlau dann weiter nach Westen durch den Auenwald in das Burgholz bei DÃ¶lkau, 



hier noch eine kleine feine Wasserschlammdurchfahrt mit anschlieÃenden Radwaschen im Schlossteich durch Reinhard1. 



Weiter am Schloss DÃ¶lkau vorbei nach Zweimen und dann auf dem Gosewanderweg zum RaÃnitzer See.  Am SÃ¼dufer des RaÃnitzer und Wallendorfer See bis nach Luppenau.



 Jetzt folgten wir den RÃ¼sterwanderweg bis nach Meuschau Kreuzung B181/ Merseburger StraÃe. Hier Tourende fÃ¼r den Guide nach 96,2 km und 417 HM mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 20,3 km/h.



 Weiter ging es fÃ¼r die restlichen Fahrer Ã¼ber Kreypau und WÃ¶lkau nach Bad DÃ¼renberg und dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg zurÃ¼ck  nach WeiÃenfels.
Alle Bilder hier: http://de.sevenload.com/suche/bt20100919/bilderhttp://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=33&idart=261
Strecke:


----------



## Kasebi (20. September 2010)

Moin Udo
Deinen Bericht hab ich noch nicht gelesen. Weil, statt Bilder sehe ich nur weiße Rechtecke in denen Steht: Element nicht gefunden. Auch bei deinem Link zu Sevenload krieg ich nur zu erfahren das danach gesucht aber nichts gefunden wird. Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Und ohne Bilder ist das nur zum Teil verständlich.
Übrigens Mittwoch soll ja super Wetter werden. Ich freu mich schon auf unsere Tour
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Udo
> Deinen Bericht hab ich noch nicht gelesen. Weil, statt Bilder sehe ich nur weiße Rechtecke in denen Steht: Element nicht gefunden. Auch bei deinem Link zu Sevenload krieg ich nur zu erfahren das danach gesucht aber nichts gefunden wird. Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Und ohne Bilder ist das nur zum Teil verständlich.
> Übrigens Mittwoch soll ja super Wetter werden. Ich freu mich schon auf unsere Tour
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
habe auch nichts gesehen. Habe es nochmal überarbeitet. Wahrscheinlich lag es an der Größe der Bilddateien die ich hochgeladen hatte.


----------



## Kasebi (20. September 2010)

Noch immer nur weiße Rechtecke.


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Noch immer nur weiße Rechtecke.


Jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2010)

*BRUSTGURTFAHRER trainieren für den Winterpokal 2010/11*
  Hier der Tourbericht der Mittwochstour vom 22.09.2010.
Heute ging es über Leißling- Franzosental- Panisch Haus zum Mühlenwanderweg ins Wethautal, weiter über Schkölen in den Tautenburger Wald und dann auf den Saaleradweg bis nach Dornburg, hier Tourende.
Es waren heute dabei, die Brustgurtfahrer Reinhard1, Udo1, Kasebi als Tourguide, sowie Rainer vom White Rock Tourenteam.
Ich startete schon um 07:30 Uhr in Merseburg und erlebte einen herrlichen Sonnenaufgang mit Bodennebel im Bereich des Südfeldsees.
Die polnischen Wildpferde warenschon wach, der See lag aber noch im leichten Morgennebel.
Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr Marktplatz WSF. Kasebi  war pünktlich zur Stelle.
Thomas vom White Rock Tourenteam verabschiedete uns zur Tour und schon ging es los zum Treffpunkt2 WSF/West. Hier warteten schon Reinhard1 und Rainer. Nachdem obligatorischen Gruppenfoto
ging es über den Weißen Berg zur Schönen Aussicht und dann runter nach Leißling. Dann die Straße hoch nach Rödgen, auf halber Strecke dann in den Berg und  erst einmal Schieben bis zu den Kleingärten.
Von dort in den Wald und weiter durch das Kötschbachtal bis auf die Höhe vor Schönburg. Auf der Höhe durch das Kirchholz und dann runter zum Panisch Haus ins  Wethautal. Jetzt folgten wir den Mühlenwanderweg durch das Kroppental bis Mertendorf. In Mertendorf wurde der Mühlenwanderweg verlassen und bergauf durch den Wald bis zur Höhe 222,2 gefahren. An der dortigen Kreuzung wandten  wir uns wieder dem Wethautal zu.
Es ging jetzt auf einen Super Downhill durch den Wald bis zur L200.
Ab hier folgten wir dann wieder den offiziellen Wethauradweg bis Großgestewitz. Hinter Großgestewitz, nördlich der Wethau dann weiter auf einen Wiesenweg der parallel zur Wethau entlang führt bis südlich Cauerwitz.
Der Leinewehbach wurde überquert und dann  weiter bis zum alten Bahnhof von  Cauerwitz weiter gefahren.  Jetzt folgten wir wieder der Wethau über Wiesenwege bis östlich Utenbach. Auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße ging bis nach  Kaynsberg hoch.
Hier verließen wir wieder die Straße und fuhren nach Süden durch den Wald, überquerten zunächst den Steinbach und dann bei Seiselitz die Wethau. Von Seiselitz  folgten wir den Wanderweg nach Schkölen. In Schkölen dann an der Wasserburg vorbei
hoch zum Sportplatz, über die Straße zur Motorrennstrecke. Weiter runter in den Kiefengrund und dann durch den Kiefengrund
bis nach Grabsdorf. Ab Grabsdorf weiter nach Südwesten auf  einen Feldweg bis Frauenpriessnitz. Am östlichen Ortsrand auf den Steinweg dann nach Süden auf einen Downhill runter bis in den Hirschgrund.
Ab hier weiter nach Süden bergan mit Schiebestrecke bis zum Plateau.
Über schöne Trails ging  es runter nach Tautenburg. Ab Tautenburg auf einer Serpentinenstrecke immer  am Hang südlich des Hebetals hoch in den Tautenburger Wald.
Der Wald wurde südlich und südwestlich durchquert bis zur Zietschenkuppe. Hier ging  es nicht weiter, war durch den Tourguide aber beabsichtigt wegen des unvergesslichen Panoramablicks über das Tal Richtung Alter und Großer Gleisberg.
Nach der wohlverdienten Pause also 1 km retour und dann durch den Zietschengrund auf die Horizontale.
Wir folgten der Horizontalen bis nach Golmsdorf. Leider konnten wir in keiner Gaststätte einrücken, von 14:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr geschlossen. Also weiter ab Golmsdorf dann auf den Saaleradweg bis nach Dornburg zum dortigen Bahnhof.
Gegen 15:08 Uhr trafen wir ein und unser Zug ging um 15:19 Uhr. Mit dem Hopperticket dann wieder zurück nach Weißenfels.
Vorher verabschiedeten wir noch unseren Tourguide, der dann in Richtung Jena zurück fuhr. Es war eine Super tolle Tour, die Axel mit uns gefahren ist. Landschaftlich unvergleichlich auf naturbelassenen Wegen, über Wiesen, Muschelkalkschotterabschnitte und wenig Asphalt bei super Sonnenschein und Temperaturen um die 23°C. Die Streckenlänge betrug 60,8 km mit 1024 HM.


----------



## Udo1 (24. September 2010)

@Reinhard1,
bin gerade von meiner ersten Nachtfahrt in dieser Saison zurück.
Mein 4 jähriger Enkel wollte mit mir unbedingt heute Abend eine Nachtfahrt machen, diese Bitte hat der Opa doch sofort erfüllt. So sind es immerhin noch gute 8 km in der Dunkelheit, vor dem herannahenden Unwetter, gewesen. Das wird jetzt alle 4 Wochen wiederholt.


----------



## Udo1 (24. September 2010)

Hallo,
wer Lust und Zeit hat, nächsten Mittwoch eine kleine Tour entlang der Laweke.
Strecke:
Merseburg- Bündorf- entlang der Schwarzeiche bis Burgstaden- bad Lauchstädt- Großgräfendorf- Steuden- Tagebau Amsdorf- Röblingen am See- Aseleben- Süßer See bis Wormsleben-  Hedersleben- Lawekewanderweg über Dederstedt, Elbitz, Schochwitz, Wils  bis zappendorf- Harzvorlandradweg in die Dölauer Heide- Zscherben-  Holleben- Delitz am Berge- Merseburg

Ganz Tagestour.

Länge der Strecke: ca. 90 km
Kann auch je nach Zeit verkürzt werden, z.B. Rückfahrt ab Halle-Nietleben mit dem Hopperticket!, dann nur 70 km.

Treffpunkt 1: Weißenfels Bahnhof 08:50 Uhr 
Abfahrt 09:05 Uhr
Mit Hopperticket bis Halle-Nietleben lösen!! Merseburg an 09:22 Uhr.
*Tour startet ab Merseburg Bahnhof um 09: 30 Uhr.*
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10859
Die Strecke findet ihr hier: http://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=12&idart=118


----------



## Kasebi (28. September 2010)

Hallo Udo
Ich muß meine Teilnahme an der morgigen Tour, aus familieren Gründen absagen. Tut mir leid Aber gegen den Willen einer Frau ist Man(n) machtlos. Ich wünsche euch trotz des Wetters viel Spaß
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (29. September 2010)

Hallo,
heute fand die LAWEKE- Tour statt.
Start war 09:30 Uhr in Merseburg Bahnhof. Mitfahrer waren  heute leider nicht dabei. Von Merseburg ging es durch das Fliegerstädtchen nach Annemariental. Auf den  dortigen Radweg, im Tal der Laucha, ging es dann weiter über Knapendorf bis nach Bündorf. Ortsausgang Bündorf wurde die BAB38 unterquert und dann parallel zur Schwarzeiche auf den Schwarzeicheradweg über Bischdorf und Unterkriegsdorf nach Burgstaden weiter gefahren. Es ist jetzt ein schöner neuer Radweg im Auenbereich der Schwarzeiche.
Ab Burgstaden dann nach Norden bis nach Bad Lauchstädt. Auf dem neuen Radweg am südlichen Ortsrand, parallel zur Laucha, führte der Weg weiter bis nach Großgräfendorf. Ab hier dann parallel zur Burgenlandbahn auf einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg bis zur ersten Überfahrt über die Eisenbahnlinie ca. 1 km vor Schafstädt. Die Bahnlinie wurde nach Norden überquert, nach 1 km dann über die BAB 38 und  auf einen Feldweg bis nach Steuden.
Dann auf der L164 1 km nach Westen. Auf der neuen Umgehungsstraße durch den Tagebau dann weiter bis zum Aussichtspunkt vom Tagebau Amsdorf (Romonta). 
Der Weg führte weiter bis nach Stedten und dann auf der L164 über Oberröblingen a.S. zum Salzigen See. Die L176 zw. Aseleben und Oberröblingen a.S. war gut überflutet.
Ich wartete die Durchfahrt eines PKW ab und fuhr sofort hinterher. Durch den PKW teilte sich das Wasser, so konnte ich über die Hälfte der Flutung fast im trockenen durchfahren. Ab Aseleben ging es dann auf den Radweg am Südufer des Süßen Sees bis nach Wormsleben. Am westlichen Ortsausgang dann in einer Spitzkehre den Berg hoch bis zum Hochplateau mit super Blick über den Süßen See.
Jetzt weiter nach Norden über den Schalksberg bis nach Hedersleben. Von hier oben hat man einen Super Ausblick über Eisleben bis rüber in das Bornstädter Holz
Die Laweke beginnt hier in Hedersleben auf der Mansfelder Platte, einem niedrigen Mittelgebirgsplateau. Sie fließt dann nach Osten ab. Am östlichen Ortsrand von Hedersleben führt dann der Wanderweg (grüner Querbalken) am nördlichen Waldrand des  dortigen Wäldchens weiter bis nach Dederstedt.
Ab hier vertieft sich nun das Tal der Laweke,  das Dorf Elbitz wird im Norden tangiert östlich von Elbitz wird die Grenze zum Saalekreis überquert, dann wird Schochwitz erreicht. Ab Schochwitz stößt der Wanderweg auf den E11. Jetzt kann man die gute Ausschilderung des E11 und des Lutherweges folgen. Der Weg führt dann bis zur L156. Jetzt muss man die L156 nach Osten folgen auf die Ortschaft Wils zu. Nach 440 m auf der L156 biegt im spitzen Winkel ein Wiesenweg in das Laweketal nach rechts ab. Der Weg führt jetzt über eine Wiese, je weiter man fährt wird die Spur weniger, bis man dann im Dickgicht eintaucht. Langsam, im ersten Gang, bewegte ich mich durch hohes Gras und mannshoher Brennnesseln weiter vorwärts. Rechts neben mir rauschte die Laweke, bis auf einem Mal nur noch Schieben angesagt war. Das Unterholz wurde immer dichter, also Stopp und eine Geländeorientierung durchgeführt. Ein Zurück gibt es nicht es gibt nur Vorwärts, es musste die Laweke überwunden werden. Und siehe da, im dichten Unterholz sah ich eine  Brücke bestehend aus einem ehemaligen Anhängerboden.
Auf  dieser Brücke ist wahrscheinlich seit der Wende niemand mehr rübergefahren, war alles zugewachsen. Also nichts wie rüber und dann am rechten Ufer weiter. Zu Anfangs lief es gut, war ein Wiesenweg, der aber nach einigen Metern wieder von der  Laweke wegführte. Also weiter am Ufer, links die Laweke und rechts ein Maisfeld bis auch hier eine Weiterfahrt nicht mehr möglich war. Es ging dann auf einem ehemaligen Rapsfeld weiter, der Boden war sehr schwer. Nach guten 20 Metern sah ich dann eine schmale Brücke.
Rüber auf die andere Seite und dann auf den dortigen Wiesenweg weiter am rechten Lawekeufer. Am Punkt 94,5 ,westlicher Ortseingang Müllerdorf, traf ich dann wieder auf den offiziellen Wanderweg E11, der von Wils über den Kalkberg führt. Also die harten Biker immer an der Laweke lang, alle anderen sollten den offiziellen Weg über Wils und den Kalkberg nehmen. Über Müllerdorf ging es dann auf den Radweg E11 weiter nach Zappendorf, hier mündet die Laweke in die Salza. Ab hier dann wieder weiter auf dem E11 nach Köllme. In Köllme den dortigen Fleischer aufgesucht und eine Pause gemacht. Die Wurst schmeckt ausgezeichnet, ist also einen Verpflegungsstopp wert. Nach der Versorgungspause dann weiter auf den E11 nach Osten bis in die Dölauer Heide
Die Heide wurde nach Südosten durchquert und dann weiter über die B80 nach Zscherben. Von dort dann weiter bis  nach Delitz a. Berge und  über Dörstewitz dann nach Merseburg zurück. Der erste Anlaufpunkt war die nächste Tanke zum Bike waschen, hatte es auch nötig nach dieser Tour.
Wenn man mit dem Auto durch diese langweilig anmutende und platte Ackerlandschaft fährt, dann möchte man nicht glauben, dass man beim Biken hier Spaß haben könnte. Aber man kann! Wenn man nur den richtigen Weg kennt. Insgesamt waren es heute 94,5 km mit 546 HM und einen sehr schweren nassen Boden bei einer reinen Fahrzeit von 5h 42`.
das Bike wieder sauber, der Fahrer verdreckt wieder zu Hause angelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour findet am 06.10. statt.
Ziel: Der Kyffhäuser
Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg Bahnhof Abfahrt 08:36 Uhr (Ticket 4,80  bis Leißling)
Treffpunkt 2: Bahnhof Leißling 08:50 Uhr Abfahrt: 08:57 Uhr
(Die WSF- Fahrer beschaffen bitte das Länderticket)
Start vom Bahnhof Heldrungen: 10:55 Uhr
Wettervorhersage: Sonne-Wolken bei 18°C
Strecke: 



Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10859


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
heute habe ich einmal eine kleine Runde nach Kollenbey und Burgliebenau zu einer Gose unternommen.
Die Wiesen rechts und links der Zufahrtsstraße nach Kollenbey stehen alle unter Wasser. Die Wehre sind  zwar geschlossen, doch das Wasser drückt trotzdem durch.
Die Steinlache, ansonsten ein kleiner Bach, ist jetzt zu einem kleinen reißenden Fluß geworden.
Hier am Damm von Kollenbey.
Im Hintergrund sind die überfluteten Auenwiesen der Neuen Luppe und der Weißen Elster zu sehen.
Hier steht schon der Auenwald zwischen  Damm und der Ortschaft Kollenbey unter Wasser.
In Burgliebenau bin ich dann weiter zum Wallendorfer See auf den Radweg zwischen See und Kiesgrube. Der Baggerfahrer kommt auch nur noch mit Gummistiefeln zu seinem Arbeitsgerät.
Über Luckenau ging es dann nach Friedensdorf, hier wollte ich eigentlich auf den asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg nach Trebnitz rüber. Rechts undlinks von der Trasse sah es dann aber so aus.
nach weiteren 100 Metern stand ich dann vor der überfluteten Straße und überlegte durchfahren oder umkehren.
Nach reiflicher Überlegung entschloss ich mich dann doch zur Umkehr.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
war heute mit Familie unterwegs, Geocaching im Harz zu Fuß. Seit 3 Tagen sind wir stolze Besitzer des Wanderpasses "Harzer Wandernadel". Habe mir alle 222 Stempelstellen auf das GPS geladen und heute 3 Stempelstellen in Silberhütte abgewandert. War äußerst beschwerlich, biken ist einfacher.
Einige Wege die ich vorher geplant hatte waren sehr zugewachsen, umkehren und einen neuen Weg suchen war zweimal dabei. Trotzdem die ersten 3 Stempelstempelstellen nach einem Gesamtmarsch von 3 Stunden und etlichen HM gefunden und in den Wanderpass eingestempelt. Hat Spaß gemacht, ach ja ich habe noch einen Pass zu vergeben, falls jemand einen haben möchte.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
wer Zeit und Lust hat kann ja am Donnerstag, den 07.10. zur NACHTFAHRT mit Abgrillen kommen.
Start 19:30 Uhr am Hafen Südfeldsee in Großkayna.
Andi65 bringt den Einweggrill mit und jeder der mitfährt sein Grillgut und die passenden Getränke.
*Licht nicht vergessen.*
 Die Tour führt dann über die Marina Mücheln zur Schutzhütte.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9520


----------



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Mittwochstour findet am 06.10. statt.
> Ziel: Der Kyffhäuser
> Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg Bahnhof Abfahrt 08:36 Uhr (Ticket 4,80  bis Leißling)
> ...


zur Zeit sind wir schon zu viert.
Ich,
Reinhard1,
 sowie Thomas und Rainer von den White Rock Tourenfahrern.
Also wer noch Lust hat, einer könnte noch mit rauf aufs Länderticket.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer Zeit und Lust hat kann ja am Donnerstag, den 07.10. zur NACHTFAHRT mit Abgrillen kommen.
> Start 19:30 Uhr am Hafen Südfeldsee in Großkayna.
> Andi65 bringt den Einweggrill mit und jeder der mitfährt sein Grillgut und die passenden Getränke.
> ...


Bis jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt.
Andi65;
Reinhard1;
Udo1;


----------



## Kasebi (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Udo1
Ich wäre morgen ganz gern dabei und damit der fünfte im Bunde. Ich würde um 9:03 in Naumburg zusteigen. Es geht doch über Erfurt. Oder täusche ich mich?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1
> Ich wäre morgen ganz gern dabei und damit der fünfte im Bunde. Ich würde um 9:03 in Naumburg zusteigen. Es geht doch über Erfurt. Oder täusche ich mich?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Alles klar Kasebi, bis morgen in  Naumburg. Bist dann der 5.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Kyffhäuserüberquerung der Brustgurtfahrer mit Gästen.
Mit dabei waren:
Udo1 Tourguide;
Reinhard1;
Kasebi;
und Rainhard sowie Thomas von den White Rock Tourenfahrern.
Getroffenhaben  wir uns dann in Leißling Bahnhof. Der Tourguide befand sich schon im Zug, der leider schon fast 10 Minuten Verspätung hatte.InNaumburg stieg Kasebi noch zu und so ging es dann bis Erfurt. Der Zugbegleiter informierte den Zug Erfurt-Sangerhausen, dass noch 5 Mitfahrer kommen und er warten solle. Er wartete auch auf uns. Der Zug konnte sich dann mitca. 2 Minutenverspätung in Bewegung setzen. In Heldrungen Bahnhof trafen wir dann mit einer Minute Verspätung ein.
Als erstes den Grill am Bahnhof angelaufen, die beste Grillwurst im Thüringer Norden verspeist und dann um 11:03 Uhr los in Richtung Bad Frankenhausen.
Die Richtung war ja nicht zu verfehlen, das Elefantenklo vor uns, waren wir mit Rückenwind und Sonne satt schnell in Bad Frankenhausen angekommen.
Das beliebtestes Motiv in Bad F, der schiefe Turm, musste natürlich auch betrachtet werden.
Ab jetzt befanden wir uns schon auf den Geopfad, den wir jetzt weiter folgten.
Bad F war ja 22 Jahre mein Zu Hause. Ich staune immer wieder wie sich das kleine Städtchen zum positiven entwickelt hat und von Besuch zu Besuch schöner wird.
In Höhe der Sennhütte ging es dann richtig zur Sache.
Der Weg fährt sich anders herum sicher viel schöner.
Natürlich lagen auch ein paar kleine Bäume über dem Weg.
Von hier oben hatten wir einen sehr schönen Panoramablick nach Rottleben und Bendeleben.
Im Hintergrund die Hainleite. Wir folgten den Geopfad noch ein wenig
und bogen dann vor dem Großen Herrenkopf zum Rathsfeld ab.
Esging dann weiter über das Rathsfeld zum Ententeich. Hinter der Kurve verließen wir dann wieder die Straße und fuhren im Wald weiter, aber vorher wieder Änderung des Dresscodes für die Abfahrt in die Badraer Schweiz.
Die jetzt folgende Abfahrt runter bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Stausee- Steinthalleben hat uns für den langen Aufstieg wieder voll entschädigt.
Kleiner Rückblick Richtung Fernsehturm.
Der letzte große Anstieg bis zur L1040. Dann noch einmal umziehen und weiter Richtung Schloßberg.
Vom Schloßberg hat man einen super Blick über die Goldene Aue und den Stausee.
Jetzt wieder 200 Meter zurück und dann runter Richtung Stausee/Numburg.
Am Stausee weiter bis nach Berga in die dortige Eisdiele, Nähe Bahnhof.
Das Eis schmeckte lecker. Den Zug um 15:51 Uhr schafften wir dann locker. In Halle noch einmal Umsteigen
und dann in den bereitstehenden Zug nach Hause.
Nach 41 km und 678 HM war die Tour dann zu Ende, bei sommerlichen Wetter und super Wegen im Kyffhäuser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der gestrigen BRUSTGURTFAHRER Nachtfahrt mit Abgrillen.
Eigentlich wollten wir ja schon vor rund 3 Jahren am Geiseltalsee gemeinsam grillen.
Es ist aber niemals dazu gekommen, wegen den unterschiedlichsten Gründen. So schlummerten die Einweggrills im Keller in der originalen Verpackung vor sich hin. Jetzt hat es aber geklappt. Andi65 packte die Einweggrills ein (zwei Stück, davon einer als Reserve) und wir trafen uns dann gestern um19:30 Uhr am Hafen Großkaynaer See.
Es waren dabei die Brustgurtfahrer Andi65 der Tourguide, Reinhard1, Kasebi und Udo1.
Reinhard1 war schon am Sportplatz eingetroffen und betrachtete die dortige Fußballmannschaft beim Training unter Flutlicht.
Alle waren mit diversen Hilfsleuchten ausgestattet, neben der Nachtfahrt sollte ja auch noch gegrillt werden.
Bei völliger Dunkelheit und wolkenverhangenen Himmel ging es dann Richtung Runstedter See bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Frankleben- Braunsbedra.
Wir fuhren dann auf dem Radweg neben der Straße bis nach Bedra. Kurz hinter der Disco Schildkröte bogen wir dann zur Halde Pfännerhall ab und gelangten so schnell auf den Geiseltalseerundweg. Gleich hinter einer Kurve hatten wir noch eine Begegnung mit Rollenläufern, die nicht beleuchtet waren und wir sie fast übersehen hatten. Irgendwie sehen die Wege nachts immer etwas anders aus, am Sternenhimmel konnten wir uns ja auch nicht orientieren, war ja wie schon gesagt wolkenverhangen.
Die Scheinwerfen an unseren Bikes wiesen uns aber immer den richtigen Weg. Meine stationäre Beleuchtung am Trekkingrad war nicht so toll, wenn ich das mit dem Superscheinwerfer von Andi65 vergleiche. Jedenfalls sind wir sicher am Punkt des Abgrillens angekommen. Jetzt hieß es den Grill anwerfen. Beschreibung wurde gelesen und das Papier angezündet. Die Flamme war nicht so groß wie ich das noch so in Erinnerung hatte. Jedenfalls war das Anzündpapier verbrannt und die Kohle glühte noch nicht.
Andi65 hatte auch dafür gesorgt, er hatte Grillanzünder vorsorglich mitgeführt. Jetzt fing auch die Kohle an zu glühen.
Wir nutzten dann die Zeit um einen Panoramablick über den See zu genießen. Die Skyline von Mücheln mit der Marina lag unter uns, war schön anzusehen.
Nachdem wir wieder zu unserem Grill zurückgekehrt waren mussten wir noch ein wenig mit dem Pappdeckel Luft zu fächern. Danach konnte es losgehen.
Das halbe Schwein (Bratwürste satt)wurde auf den Grill gepackt. Nach wenigen Minuten begann das große Fressen.
Zu fortgeschrittener Stunde waren wir dann auch alle gesättigt und begannen mit dem Aufräumen.
Die Rückfahrt führte uns wieder an der Marina entlang bis nach Frankleben, wo die Tour an der Kirche beendet wurde. War eine tolle Idee, und wir waren uns einig das wir auf jeden Fall mit dem übriggebliebenen zweiten Einweggrill im Winter bei Minusgraden und Sternenklareren Himmel das Angrillen 2011 starten werden. Ich hoffe dass noch alle mit Beleuchtung und ohne Ausfall nach Hause gekommen sind.
Ein Dank an den Tourguide Andi65 für die Tour, war einfach nur toll.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2010)

@ Reinhard1 und kasebi,
hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu unserer letzten Mittwochstour. Das kurze Video in und durch den Kyffhäuser.
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/GYHaatv-20101006-Kyffhaeusertour


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
wer Zeit und Lust hat, am Mittwoch, den 13.10. findet die Tour Merseburg- Dölauer Heide- Saaleradweg- Merseburg statt.
Länge ca. 60 km, reine Flachstrecke.
Abfahrt ab Weißenfels mit Hopperticket (Bis Halle lösen) um 09:03 Uhr Bahnsteig 2
Ankunft in Merseburg: 09:22 Uhr
Tourguide wartet vor dem Bahnhof, Start hier 09:30 Uhr.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10624


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
heute am frühen Nachmittag habe ich versucht eine schnelle Runde um den Geiseltalsee zu drehen. Ab dem Airpark hatte ich heute mal eine Abkürzung zur Alten Heerstraße gewählt unter Beobachtung des dort ansässigen Wildes.
Ich wurde durch die 4 am Horizont des Feldes genau beobachtet.
Die Heerstraße habe ich mit einen hohen Pulsschlag hinter mir gelassen. Als ich dann aber östlich der Klobikauer Halde auf den Goetheweg stieß und in Richtung Weinberg weiterfuhr ging der Puls rasant runter. Biker, Radfahrer und welche die sich dafür hielten, sowie Fußgänger zu Hauf. Am Weinberg dann eine Menschentraube vor dem Ausschank mit Speckkuchen und Schmalzstullen.
Im Schritttempo vorbei und dann hangabwärts, immer auf der Hut dass sich vielleicht ein Radfahrer auf der falschen Fahrbahnseite den Hang hochquält. Es quälten sich etliche hoch. An der Marina wollte ich eigentlich einen Kaffee trinken, in anbetracht der Menschenschlange startete ich gleich durch in Richtung Frankleben bis zum Kiosk.
Die Stege für den Hafen an der Marina sind fast vollständig eingeschwommen.
In Frankleben dann einen Kaffee und wieder nach Hause. War eine etwas stressige Tour heute, aber es war warm und ich hatte einen schönen Wind von vorn, hatte auch was.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
werde mich jetzt langsam zum Treffpunkt begeben, sind ja heute noch 3 Biker zusammen gekommen. Also bis gleich.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Tour Merseburg- Dölauer Heide-Saale, hart am Ufer, bis Merseburg zurück.
Es waren mit dabei:
Reinhard1, Rainer vom Weißenfelser White Rock Tourenteam, Udo1 (Tourguide), Bikermario aus Merseburg und Torboprop Schkopau.
Treffpunkt war der Bahnhof in Merseburg um 09:30 Uhr. Der Zug aus WSF fuhr pünktlich um 09:22 Uhr in den Bahnhof ein. Bikermario und Turboprop waren schon eingetroffen. Da sich keiner weiter angemeldet hatte, konnten wir  kurz vor 09:30 Uhr starten. Die Fahrt führte uns durch die König- Heinrich und die Hallesche Straße zur Kreuzung B91/ Gerichtsrain. Es ging dann weiter Richtung Airpark. Vor dem Kreisel bogen wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nachNorden zur L172 ab. Diese wurde überquert, kurz vor dem Eisenbahnübergang Friedenshöhe bogen wir auf den Radweg nach Westen ab und fuhren auf diesen über Annemariental und Knapendorf bis nach Bündorf.
Gleich hinter der Kirche bogen wir auf eine die alte Dorfstraße nach Norden ab bis zur K2156. Diese folgten wir bis Ortseingang Delitz a. Berge. Jetzt kam die Sonne langsam zum Vorschein und es wurde allmählich wärmer unter der Windjacke. Die Ortschaft Delitz a. Berge wurde in westlicher Richtung auf dem neuen Goetheweg durchquert. Am Ortsrand angekommen folgten wir den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden. Ich hatte ihn noch mit mannshohem Gras bewachsen in Erinnerung, aber dem Bikergott sei Dank, man hatte gemäht gehabt. So erreichten wir ohne die Schaltung vom Gras zu befreien die Wohnsiedlung westlich Holleben.
Weiter ging es durch ein kleines Waldstück bis zu einem ehemaligen Kalischacht an der Zscherbener Straße kurz vor der Ortschaft Zscherben. Weiter ging die Fahrt durch Zscherben zur B80. Jetzt waren wir schon am Rand der Dölauer Heide angekommen. Also rüber über die B80 und rein in die Ortschaft Granau. An der Eislebener Straße liegen der Kleine Heidesee und der Heidesee. Am Heidesee fuhren wir auf dem Uferweg am Südufer in östlicher Richtung bis zum Nordufer Sandstrand.
Jetzt ging es in wenig zur Sache, auf kleinen Trails erst hangaufwärts (von Bergen kann man ja hier noch nicht sprechen), dann parallel zum Hang nach Südwesten. In einer Spitzkehre dann nach Nordwest einen steinigen Hang hoch, Dank meiner absenkbaren Gabel konnte ich den Anstieg locker bewältigen und hatte so Zeit einige Fotos vom Aufstieg meiner Begleiter zu machen.
Jetzt ging es auf breiten und schmalen Wegen in westlicher Richtung durch die Heide. Am Südwestzipfel der Heide wurde es ein schöner leicht ansteigender Trail,
der am Ende schön steil hangabwärts ging. Hier waren schon einige Biker aus Halle und Umgebung runtergefahren, was wir  an den Bremsspuren sahen. Wir entschlossen uns aber in Anbetracht des fortgeschrittenen Alters und der Gewissheit, dass die Knochen im Alter  eine längere Zeit zum Zusammenwachsen benötigen, unsere Bikes runter zu schieben.
Jetzt bewegten wir uns auf den Granauer Weg zu, den wir nach erreichen nach Norden bis zum südlichen Rand der Ortschaft Lieskau befuhren. Von hier ging es nach Nordosten auf dem Bergmannsteig durch die Heide bis zum Heidebahnhof, hier Mittagspause bei BoWu und Hallescher Röster zu 1,-  mit Brötchen. Es dauerte ein wenig bis der Kunde vor uns seine 6 Röster hatte, aber dann ging alles zügig.
Der Grill hatte seine Betriebstemperatur erreicht und das Servicepersonal hatte sich dann ach langsam warm gearbeitet.
Nach der Stärkung fuhren wir durch die Heide weiter nach Nordosten bis zum Sandbergweg, den folgten wir dann weiter nach Osten bis zum Kesselbergweg. Hier angekommen ging es einige Meter nach Südwesten bis zum Bischofsberg mit Aussichtsturm Kolkturm.
Vom Turm hatten wir heute einen wundervollen Blick über die herbstliche Dölauer Heide.
Nach dem wir uns an der Natur sattgesehen hatten fuhren wir wieder retour bis zum Hallweg und folgten diesen bis zum westlichen Rand des neuen Wohngebietes Heidehof (bis 1992 westlicher Rand der russischen Kaserne in Halle.)
Ab hier ging es dann nach Süden auf dem neuen Radweg bis zum Saugraben. Der Weg führte uns jetzt nach Osten parallel zum Saugraben bis auf die Peißnitzinsel. Von der Insel weiter nach Süden auf dem Saaleradweg über die Rabeninsel und der Brücke zum Böllberger-Weg.
Nach 100 Metern dann scharf nach links auf einen Weg zum Saaleufer abgebogen. Wenn man zu schnell ist verpasst man den Einstieg, liegt genau hinter einem Haus. Jetzt fuhren wir auf einen Wanderpfad hart am Saaleufer flussaufwärts am westlichen Ortsrand von Wörmlitz weiter hinein in den ehemaligen Übungsplatz der russischen Armee und dem Wasserübungsplatz der NVA.
Es ging weiter auf einen sehr zugewachsenen Trail zwischen Deich und Saaleufer weiter.
Der Pfad führte uns nach ca. 1,4 km vor der Brücke Röpzig wieder auf den Deichkamm, nach 100 Metern war Schluss. Ein Weidezaun für die Schafe versperrte uns den Weg, es hieß jetzt hart an der Deichkante zwischen Abhang und Zaun weiter zu fahren. Aber nach wenigen Metern war der Zaun geöffnet, wir sofort runter und auf dem sich im hohen Gras abzeichnenden gerade noch so erahnenden Pfad weiter am Saaleufer. Hinter uns einmal  lautes Geblöcke, die Schafe folgten uns in diese Lücke. Wir weiter, hinter uns die Schafe bis wir vor dem anderen Ende des Zaunes standen. Also Räder rüber gehoben und schnell den Zaun überwunden, war kein Strom drauf.
Danach weiter am Ufer bis zur Brücke Röpzig.
Jetzt folgten wir wieder den offiziellen Saaleradweg über Röpzig- Hohenweiden- Saalewehr und Schleuse Planena  Schkopau Eisenbahnbrück bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Nach 64 GPS Kilometern und 282 HM wurde dann die Tour um 14:20 Uhr am Bahnhof Merseburg mit dem obligatorischen Tourabschlussfoto beendet.
War eine sehr schöne Tour durch die herbstliche Landschaft von Dölauer Heide und Saale. Es ist kein Mitfahrer auf der Tour verloren gegangen, es gab keine Panne undkeinen Unfall. Es hat wie so schön sagt alles gepasst. Das Wetter spielte hervorragend mit und die Wege waren bis auf zwei drei kleine Abschnitte alle trocken und gut fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
nächsten Mittwoch, den 20.10. findet die Tour "Torgischer Weg" statt.
Treffpunkt 1: 08:30 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg, mit dem Zug bis nach Weißenfels.
Treffpunkt 2: 09:10 Uhr Ticketautomat Bahnhof WSF
Abfahrt von Weißenfels über Leipzig nach Torgau um 09:26 Uhr mit Länderticket.
Ankunft in Torgau: 11:49 Uhr
Start Torgau Bahnhof: 11:55 Uhr
Ab Bahnhof weiter bis zur Elbe- Elberadweg in Richtung Norden nach Reipitz- Torgischer Weg über (Welsau- Zinna- Weidenhain- Roitzsch- Pressel- Authausen- Bad Düben) weiter von Bad Düben auf dem Kohlhasweg- Auen Radwandweweg (Alternativstrecke) - Pouch- Bitterfeld.
Von Bitterfeld mit DB zurück.
Länge der Strecke 69 km
Wetter: noch Sonne Wolken 9°C
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10613


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nächsten Mittwoch, den 20.10. findet die Tour "Torgischer Weg" statt.
> Treffpunkt 1: 08:30 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg, mit dem Zug bis nach Weißenfels.
> Treffpunkt 2: 09:10 Uhr Ticketautomat Bahnhof WSF
> ...


Hallo kleine Änderung der Tour.
Tour wird auf einen neuen Termin verschoben.
Dafür jetzt morgen Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels zu einer kleinen Burgenlandkreistour.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser von Merseburg und Umgebung,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Burgenlandkreistour.
Eigentlich hatte ich ja heute vor den Torgischen Weg von Torgau nach Bitterfeld zu fahren. Leider ist es nicht dazu gekommen. Also warteten Reinhard1 und ich den morgendlichen Regenschauer ab und trafen uns dann so gegen 09:50 Uhr am Parkplatz Südfeldsee. Wir einigten uns schnell auf ein Fahrziel, es sollte durch den Burgenlandkreis gehen. Also ab ging es vom Treffpunkt auf dem kürzesten Weg zum südlichen Rundweg des Geiseltalsees.
Am neuen Hafen von Braunsbedra machten wir einen kurzen Halt um uns den Stand der Arbeiten an zu sehen. Die Promenade mit Ufersteg ist fast fertig. Man kann sich schon vorstellen wie es einmal aussehen soll.
Weiter ging es nach Mücheln. Auch hier sieht man schon die eingeschwommenen Stege mit Einfahrt in den Hafenbereich.
Von Mücheln Marina ging es über die Geisel bis nach St. Ullrich. Auf einen Plattenweg erreichten wir die Zufahrtsstraße nach Gleina. Diese folgten wir bei sehr starkem Gegenwind bis zum östlichen Ortseingang Gleina. In Höhe Dorfteich überquerten wir die Bundesstraße und fuhren auf einen ausgebauten Weg bis nach Münchehofe weiter. Es ging die Straße nach Weischütz runter zum Einstieg in den Unstrutradweg. Am  Horizont sahen wir schon die ersten starken Regenwolken aufziehen. Bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt hatten wir Glück gehabt, starker Wind von vorn aber immer einen Sonne-Wolkenmix. In Weischütz musste ich erst einmal meinen Sattel wieder 0,3 bar spendieren, dann ging es weiter auf dem Unstrutradweg bis nach Freyburg. In der Bäckerei gegenüber dem Ratskeller von Freyburg erst einmal einen Kaffeepause gemacht, in der Zwischenzeit war auch die Regenwolke heran, die wir so im trockenen abwarten konnten. Nach dem Aufwärmen dann auf dem Radweg weiter über den Blütengrund bis zur Hennebrücke.
Wir folgten jetzt den Weg auf dem linken Saaleufer über Eulau bis kurz vor Lobitzsch, Hier ereilte uns ein sehr starker Regenschauer. Zum Anziehen der Regenjacke hatten wir eigentlich keinen Bock, da es ja eigentlich nur ein Schauer war. Also suchten wir uns jeder einen mächtigen Baum und stellten uns unter den dicksten Ast.
Es war wirklich auch nur ein Regenschauer und so konnten wir nach ca. 20 Minuten unseren Weg fortsetzen. In Weißenfels ging es am Saalewehr
und dem neuen Park in der Markwerbener Straße entlang bis in die Merseburger Straße in der Neustadt. Hier beim White Rock Tourenteamfahrer Micha noch einmal ein wenig aufgewärmt
und die Tour dann beendet. Ich fuhr weiter über Tagewerben und Reichhardswerben zum Südfeldsee östliches Ufer. Am See angekommen sah ich schon vor mir wieder eine dicke Regenwolke. Ich rettete mich schnell unter den neuen Beobachtungsturm und wartete hier den Starkregen ab.
Nach ca. 10 Minuten war alles vorbei, die Sonne schien wieder und man konnte einen herrlichen Regenbogen beobachten.
Trotz der Regenunterbrechungen war es eine  super Tour mit guten 90 km bei über wiegenden Sonnenschein.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2010)

@ Reinhard1,
habe heute eine kleine Tour in Richtung Westen zur Querfurter Platte gemacht. Hinzu Sturm von vorn, habe fast Stehversuche gemacht.
Aber wie ein Mann durchgezogen. Gut das ich die Überschuhe nicht an hatte, sonst hätte ich im Schweiß gestanden.
Dafür war der Rückweg Spitze mit Wind im Rücken. Arbeite gerade die Tour für nächsten Mittwoch aus, bis demnächst.


----------



## aecx (21. Oktober 2010)

deine touren seh ich mir mit vergnügen an. tolle runden die du/ihr da fahrt.
ich werde mich später auch mal mit dazu gesellen, aber erst mal muss ich mir noch halbwegs taugliche kleidung zusammen suchen.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2010)

aecx schrieb:


> deine touren seh ich mir mit vergnügen an. tolle runden die du/ihr da fahrt.
> ich werde mich später auch mal mit dazu gesellen, aber erst mal muss ich mir noch halbwegs taugliche kleidung zusammen suchen.


Wir würden uns freuen Dich bei einer unserer Touren begrüßen zu können. Also bis demnächst.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2010)

@ Reinhard1,
zur Zeit verfolge ich die Wettervorhersage für das nördliche Thüringen.
Für den kommenden Mittwoch ist die Vorhersage für Heldrungen/ Artern noch Sonne-Wolken bei 8°C. Ab 17:00 Uhr dann  leichter Regenschauer.
Für Torgau hingegen den ganzen Tag, zumindestens  heute noch in der Vorschau, ein Sonne- Wolkenmix.
Also wenn das Wetter schlechter werden sollte, favorisiere ich den "Torgischen Weg", ansonsten bleibt es bein Unstrutradweg von Heldrungen bis nach WSF, schon wegen der besten Thüringer Bratwurst im nördlichen Thüringen. 
Aber bis zum Montag werden wir es genau wissen, wo es am Mittwoch lang geht.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 27.10. die nächste  Wochentour.
Start: Heldrungen Bahnhof 10:52 Uhr.Bratwurstessen am Bahnhof.
Strecke: Unstrutradweg - Naumburg- WSF und Merseburg
Länge der Strecke: ca. 100 km
Wetter: voraussichtlich bewölkt und hinter uns leichter Regen
(Regenausrüstung nicht vergessen)
Eckzeiten:
Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg 08:20 Uhr Bahnhofshalle
Abfahrt: 08:36 Uhr Gleis 5
Treffpunkt 2: Leißling Bahnhof 08:50 Uhr Abfahrt 08:57 Uhr
Erfurt an: 09:57 Uhr
Erfurt ab: Gleis 5 10:14 Uhr
Heldrungen an: 10:51 Uhr
(Wenn das Personal der DB nicht streikt)
@ Reinhard1, Harti und Erich von den Merseburgern kommen wahrscheinlich mit.
Ich besorge das Länderticket.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10859


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2010)

@ Reinhard1,
ich bringe am Mittwoch noch Harti und Erich mit, somit sind wir dann 3 Merseburger.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
bin gerade von der Unstruttur zurück, war super und auch super Bikewetter. Tourbericht folgt morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
hier der angekündigte Tourbericht von der gestrigen Wochentour, Mittwoch den 27.10. Die Tour führte mit den White-Rock- Tourenteamfahrern Rainer und Reinhard1, sowie die Gastfahrer Erich und Harti vom Merseburger Radverein und den Tourguide Udo1 nach Heldrungen.
Der Wetterbericht wurde schon seit Tagen intensiv verfolgt, am Dienstag war immer noch leichter Regen angekündigt. Als der Tourguide am Mittwochmorgen aus dem Fenster sah, schlug sein Bikerherz höher, kein Regen. Also zum Treffpunkt 1 Bahnhof Merseburg. Erich und Harti kamen zeitgleich an. Jetzt das Länderticket und die Tickets bis Leißling vom Automaten geholt, was sich etwas schwierig gestaltete. Man hatte ja die Software umgestellt, es war also nichts mehr so wie vor 14 Tagen. Dann hoch zum Bahnsteig, der Entwerter immer noch defekt. Schnell noch ein Foto, als Beweis für den Schaffner, gemacht.
Der Zug kam pünktlich an, das Radabteil, war an diesem Tag am Ende des Zuges und nicht wie üblich in der Mitte. Also schnell zum Ende des Zuges und die Räder in den Wagen gewuchtet. In Leißling standen schon Reinhard und Rainer auf dem Bahnsteig, sie  mussten  noch mal auf das Rad aufsitzen und schnell zum Zug ende fahren. Kaum waren die Räder im Wagen setzte sich der Zug auch schon in Bewegung. Das Wetter wurde immer besser, je näher wir an Erfurt kamen. In Erfurt hatten wir diesmal viel Zeit für das Umsteigen in den Regio Erfurt-Sangerhausen.
Diesmal war es aber eine Doppelstockeinheit, da  macht das Ein.- uns Aussteigen doppelt Spaß. Pünktlich um 10:14 Uhr setzte der Zug sich in Bewegung und war Punkt 10:51 Uhr in Heldrungen Bahnhof angelangt.
Der Grillstandhatte auch schon geöffnet, die ersten Thüringer Röster lagen schon für uns fertig auf dem Rost. In Ruhe, für dieses Jahr, die besten Röster im nördlichen Thüringen verputzt und dann um 11:04 Uhr den scharfen Start zum Unstrutradweg durchgeführt.
Es ging dann am Naturbad Heldrungen vorbei bis zum westlichen Ortsrand, hier biegt der neue Radweg dann nach Norden ab.
Es ging am Helderbach entlang bis Bretleben. In Bretleben erst einmal schnell einige Jacken ausgezogen, es wurde jetzt ziemlich warm.
Einen Abstecher zu Erichs Hof dem etwas anderen Museum haben wir nicht gemacht, ist aber sehr zu empfehlen. Rechts und links des Weges waren die Bäume buntgefärbt, es sah trotz fehlender Sonne Super aus.
Nach rund 10 km erreichten wir Reinsdorf. Es ging von dort nach Norden an der neuen Autobahnbaustelle A71 entlang bis an die Unstrut bei Schönfeld.
Ab jetzt folgten wir der Unstrut auf dem Damm bis Artern mit ordentlichem Rückenwind. Nach dem wir die Eisenbahnbrück in Artern unterquert hatten waren wir wieder auf dem Unstrutdamm und folgten diesen jetzt Rossleben.
Kurz vor Rossleben noch ein kurzer technischer Halt zur Erhöhung des Sattelinnendruckes beim Tourguide. War aber nur ein kurzer Boxenstopp. Ab Roßbach mussten wir die Unstrut nach Süden hin verlassen. Unterhalb der Burg Wendelstein stießen wir wieder auf die Unstrut.
Hier dann über die Unstrutbrücke und auf der Straße hoch nach Wendelstein. Die Burg macht keinen guten Eindruck mehr.
An der Unstrutbrücke in Memleben gelangten wir dann wieder auf den Unstrutdamm.
Jetzt ging es zügig durch das Unstruttal bis nach Wangen, wo wir dann eine kleine Mittagspause am Kamin am dortigen Imbiss einlegten. In der Gaststube prasselten die Holzscheite im Kamin und gaben eine wohlige Wärme ab. Es gab Kuchen, BoWu und Kaffee. Der Kaffee war O.K., der Kuchen etwas trocken, wohl schon etwas älter und die BoWu, die ich nicht gegessen hatte, war wohl auch schon etwas älter, wie mir Reinhard1 und Erich bestätigten.
Egal es hat satt gemacht und nach dem aufwärmen ging es wieder auf dem Radweg weiter nach Nebra.  Wie immer war ich wieder überrascht,  als der Unstrutradweg in Nebra scharf nach rechts den Hang zu dem Felsenvorsprung. Mit der Kettenschaltung schaffte ich es nicht mehr den richtigen Gang einzulegen, mit der Rohloff wäre mir das natürlich nicht passiert. Reinhard, Erich und  Harti reagierten rechtzeitig und zogen so an den Tourguide vorbei.
Bei Reinsdorf wurde die Unstrut wieder überquert.
Bis Karsdorf ging es dann auf dem gut ausgebauten Radweg mit Rückenwind weiter. In Höhe Karsdorf sieht man schon den gewaltigen Fortschritt der ICE-Neubaustrecke, die das Unstruttal einmal überspannen wird.
Der Der Ausgang des Katzendorfer ICE-Tunnel  ist auch gut vom Radweg aus zu erkennen.
Von Karsdorf bis nach Burgscheidungen hatten wir dann aber ordentlichen Wind von vorn. Ab Burgscheidungen bis Dorndorf kam dann einer der schönsten Abschnitte des Unstrutradweges. In Laucha wird die Brücke über die Unstrut saniert, hier gibt es jetzt einen provisorischen Radweg und eine Behelfsbrücke nur für Biker und Wanderer.
Der Radweg von Laucha bis Weischütz ist immer noch in einem schlechten Zustand, erst ab Weischütz wurde der Radweg wieder besser. Kurz vor der Zeddenbachmühle unterhalb der Kanone Zscheiplitz sah man dann die Weinberge in der Herbstfärbung am Hang des Schweigenberges. Zügig ging es durch Freyburg bis nach Groß-Jena. In Höhe des dortigen Reiterhofes wurde noch einmal eine kurze Rast eingelegt und die Tour beendet. Reinhard und Rainer folgten den Unstrut und Saaleradweg über der Hennebrücke nach Weißenfels, Harti, Erich und der Tourguide fuhren über Dobichau und Markröhlitz hoch zum Luftschiff. Am Ortsausgang Groß-Jena fuhr sich Erich noch eine schöne kleine Reißzwecke in sein Vorderradreifen ein, die Luft hielt aber noch. In Dobichau bewunderten wir noch das Storchennest mit Storch. Am Brommerberg Luftschiff stießen wir dann auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg und folgten diesen in Richtung Merseburg. Ortsausgang Pettstädt fing es auf einem mal zu tröpfeln an, das wäre es auch noch gewesen für die letzten 20 km noch die Regenausrüstung dreckig zu machen. Zum Glück waren es auch nur ein paar vereinzelte Tropfen. In Roßbach dann doch noch ein technischer Halt, Luft in Erichs Vorderrad nachpumpen. Jeder probierte einmal seine Luftpumpe aus, die von Erich war dann doch die beste. Ab Roßbach ging es dann zügig wieder mit Rückenwind über den Südfeldsee, Runstedter See, Frankleben zurück nach Merseburg, wo wir dann die Gesamttour nach 107 km und 559 HHM beendeten. Es war auch dieses Mal wieder eine super tolle Tour durch eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Landschaft mit wie immer tollen Mitfahrern.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
heute habe  ich mich mal einen weißen Fleck auf meiner Karte gewidmet. Die Elsteraue bei Döllnitz und der ehemalige Tagebau Osendorfer See waren noch weiß. Von Merseburg ging es über Kollenbey auf dem Damm der Steinlache bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Burgliebenau. Hier wurde die Weiße Elster überquert und am rechten Ufer flußabwärts gefahren. In Döllnitz an der alten Mühle bin ich dann über den Mühlenkanal.
Die Weiße Elster wurde auch noch überquert, aber auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ging es nicht mehr weiter.
Also wieder über die Elster zurück und gleich am rechten Ufer einen Trampelpfad gefolgt. Das Schilf und hohe Gras wuchs schon fast mannshoch.
Nach etlichen Metern stand ich wieder an der Elster beim Einlauf des Mühlenkanals, ein Überwinden war hier nicht möglich.
Rad gewendet und wieder zurück. Weiter durch Döllnitz bis zur, wegen Hochwasser, gesperrten Straße nach Bruckdorf. Gleich hinter der Brücke nach links in die Halde. Der Weg mündete an die Zufahrtsstraße zur Handwerkskammer Halle. Die Straße nach Norden gefolgt und hinter dem rechts liegenden Feld abgebogen. Den Weg am westlichen Hochufer des Osendorfer Sees wieder nach Süden gefahren. Auf schönen Trails dann am Osendorfer See, am Kran, angelangt.
Das Wasser der Reide fließt immer noch ein wenig in den See.
Am Westufer folgte ich dann den Weg am Ufer.
Hier war Schluss, der Wasserstand im See ist immer noch zu hoch, ein Weiterfahren unmöglich. Es hieß Umkehren und einen neuen Weg suchen, der auch gefunden wurde.
Am Nordufer dann noch über eine wohl illegale Motorradstrecke gefahren und nach Westen abgebogen.
Wenn ich nicht wüsste das der Raps jetzt nicht blühen kann, könnte man zumindestens annehmen das er nochmal zu blühen begonnen hat.
Auf dem Gosewanderweg ging  es dann zurück nach Osendorf und an der B91 zum Saaleradweg wieder zurück nach Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2010)

@ Reinhard1,
Tourvorschlag für die nächste Wochentour am 03.11.
Torgischer Weg.
Bitterfeld- Bad Düben und ab Bad Düben auf den "Torgischen Weg" bis Torgau.
Ab WSF um 09:05 Uhr mit Länderticket
Wir steigen in Merseburg um 09:22 Uhr zu.
Halle an 09:38 Uhr
Halle ab: 10:15 Uhr 
Bitterfeld an: 10:39 Uhr
Start 10:45 Uhr
Eintreffen in Torgau gegen 15:00 Uhr
Rückfahrt ab Torgau um 15:12 Uhr oder 16:12 Uhr
Wetter bis jetzt noch Sonne Wolken 11°C Wind aus Südwest (also Rückenwind)
Ankunft in Weißenfels um 17:18 Uhr oder 18:18 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10796


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
hier das erste Bike ohne Kette, Kardan und Keilriemen. Niemals wieder Kette ölen, oder Kette wechseln. Kein Verschleiß in der Schalteinrichtung.
19 Gänge für die Fortbewegung.


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2010)

@Reinhard1,
die heutige Tour führte mich über den Südfeldsee nach WSF.
In Merseburg an der Alten Heerstraßesind jetzt Fernwegweiser angebracht.
z.B. Merseburg nach Eisleben 54,4 km.
An der Steigung Südfeldsee Nordwestseite hat man das kleine Birkenwädchen abgeholzt.
Der Hang sieht jetzt richtig kahl aus. Von WSF bin ich dann auf der rechten Saaleuferseite wieder bis Merseburg zurück, teilweise schon durch eine dicke Laubschicht die auf dem Weg lag.
Also für die Tour Morgen sagt die Wettervorhersage von 11:00 Uhr bis ca. 14:00 Uhr keinen leichten Regen ab Bitterfeld vorher.


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2010)

Hallo,
bin gerade von der Tour Bitterfeld- Torgischer Weg- Torgau zurück. War eine tolle Tour mit Reinhard1 und Manfred aus HHM. 
Tourbericht folgt dann morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2010)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der gestrigen Tour Bitterfeld- Torgau auf dem Torgischen Weg.
Mit dabei waren Reinhard1 aus WSF, Manfred aus HHM und Udo1, als Tourguide.
Reinhard1 beschaffte diesmal das Länderticket und setzte sich mit Manfred um 09:05 Uhr mit der DB nach Halle, mit Zwischenstopp in Merseburg Tourguide stieg zu- in Bewegung.
Mit 10 Minuten Verspätung trafen wir dann in Halle ein. Da wir aber ca. 35 Minuten Zeit zum Umsteigen hatten machte die Verspätung eigentlich nichts aus. Der Zug nach Bitterfeld wartete schon auf Gleis 6 und fuhr auch pünktlich ab. Am Horizont über dem Petersberg sahen wir schon ein wenig wie sich der Himmel auftat und die ersten Sonnenstrahlen hervorkamen. 10:39 Uhr trafen wir dann in Bitterfeld ein. Vor dem Bahnhof noch ein gemeinsames Startfoto vor der ehemaligen Grubenlock.
Bei Manfred stellten sich alte Erinnerungen aus dem Bergbau ein. Start war für 10:45 Uhr vorgesehen die Zeit konnten wir um 2 Minuten unterbieten. Vom Bahnhof ging es die Zufahrtsstraße nach Osten über die B 100 und dann in die Innenstadt. Die Leine wurde überquert, so gelangten wir auf den Radweg Bernsteinweg an das Ufer der Goitzsche.
Auf dem Radweg ging es am Ufer weiter bis hinter der Muldebrücke B100. Ungefähr 200 nach der Brücke verläuft der Mulderadweg, den wir dann weiter gefolgt sind. Auf Höhe der Kuhquellmühle dann der erste bekleidungsbedingte Halt. Reinhard und Manfred entledigten sich einiger Oberbekleidungsstücke, die Temperaturen waren ja auch schon im zweistelligen Bereich angestiegen.
Manfred war der härteste von uns dreien, er fuhr jetzt oben kurz. Um 11.50 Uhr erreichten wir Bad Düben und hatten 10 Minuten später die Stadt, jetzt aber auf dem Torgischen Weg, schon wieder hinter uns gelassen. Meine Weg-Zeitberechnung war bis jetzt aufgegangen. Der Südwestwind schob uns gut auf den jetzt folgenden Sandwegen vorwärts. Hinter Bad Düben ging es dann auch schon durch die herbstliche Dübener Heide.
Ungefähr 2 km hinter Authausen bog dann der Weg nach Süden ab, jetzt hatten wir satten Gegenwind genau von vorn. Die Geschwindigkeit ging schlagartig auf 15 km/h zurück. Gut das es nur 2 km waren. Danach ging es dann wieder nach Osten und leicht bergab weiter. Der Weg führte uns schnurstracks zu den Presseler Teichen, ein Biberrevier, gesehen hatten wir aber keinen.
Nach 400 Meter Straße wieder rein in den Wald und am nächsten Holzstapel erst einmal Mittagspause nach ca. 36 km.
Nach der Pause ging es weiter auf der Forstautobahn Ankerweg- durch die Heide.
Als wir aus dem Wald herausfuhren zog sich der Himmel um uns herum sehr schnell zu und es begann leicht zu tröpfeln. Die angekündigten Regenschauer sollten doch erst ab 14:00 Uhr kommen. Als wir dann Roitzsch erreichten wurde die Wasserintensität von oben immer stärker und ich überlegt wo es eine günstige Stelle zum anziehen der Regenbekleidung gibt. In Roitzsch ging es dann nach Süden weiter. Am Ortsausgang erübrigte sich dann der Bekleidungswechsel, der Nieselregen hörte einfach auf. Was auch gut so war. In Pretzschau verließen wir dann den Wald und fuhren nach Osten weiter auf Weidenhein zu. Noch ein letztes Mal ging es durch ein Waldstück und schon waren wir Dreiheide angelangt. Die Ausschilderung führte uns südlich um den Ort herum zur B183. Wir folgten der B183 durch den Ort bis nach Zinna.
Hier stürzte in der vergangenen Woche ein Kleinflugzeug auf den Ortsparkplatz ab. Wir folgten weiter den Torgischen Weg durch Zinna nach Welsau. Nordöstlich von Welsau passierten wir die zweite Hochwasserschutzlinie der Elbe und gelangten so nach Repitz zum Elberadweg.
Auf dem Elberadweg fuhren wir die letzten ca. 2 km nach Süden bis nach Torgau zum Schloss und zum Fundament der alten Torgauer Brücke über die Elbe. An dieser Stell trafen sich am 25. April 1945 die sowjetischen und die amerikanischen Truppen.
Nach der Besichtigung dieser historischen Stelle ging es dann durch die Stadt zum Bahnhof Torgau, der sogar noch über einen Imbiss verfügt.
Ab Torgau dann retour mit dem Zug um 15:12 Uhr über Eilenburg und Halle nach Merseburg und Weißenfels.
Die Tour war hochinteressant, es war alles dabei, Asphalt, Wiesenwege und Forstwege. Das Wetter meinte es heute wider erwarten sehr gut mit uns. Dank des starken Rückenwindes konnten wir die geplante Zeit um 55 Minuten unterbieten. Die Stecke war 68,4 km lang und hatte ca. 371 HM. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag immerhin noch bei 20 km/h.


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2010)

Hallo,

am 11.11. um 09:30 Uhr Start in die 5. Jahreszeit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mit frischen Pfannkuchen.
Die Karnevaleröffnungstour geht durch die Auen von Weißer Elster und neuer Luppe bis nach Leutzsch.
 In der dortigen Gartenschänke dann eine Karnevalgose
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Danach wieder retour.
Also wer mit möchte hier anmelden: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10624
Anmeldung  benötigen wirfürdie Beschaffung der Pfannkuchen.
Start 09:30 Uhr Bahnfsvorplatz Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am 11.11. um 09:30 Uhr Start in die 5. Jahreszeit
> 
> ...


@Reinhard1,
bis jetzt sind wir ja schon einmal fünf.
Du,
Ich,
Bikermario,
Harti von den Merseburgern und
Erich von den Merseburgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2010)

Hallo,
am 14.11. findet die Teamtour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER statt.
Kasebi hat zur Tour eingeladen. 
Die Tour ist nicht nur für Teammitglieder gedacht, es sind alle Biker recht herzlich dazu eingeladen.
*Streckenverlauf:*
Start ist am Haltepunkt Crossen Ort. Es geht über Teisker und  Triebengrund ins Mühltal. Dann über Gänsegrund in den Zeitzgrund. Durch das  Teufelstal mit Teufelstalbrücke(A4), sowie rund um das Hermsdorfer Kreuz.  Sollte noch Zeit sein geht es über Weißenborn und Seifahrtsdorf zurück  nach Crossen. Ansonsten endet die Tour in Hermsdorf am Bahnhof.  Einkehrmöglichkeiten bestehen in den Gasstätten im Mühltal, im Gasthof  "Zu den grauen Ziegenböcken", sowie in der Janismühle bzw. Ziegenmühle im  Zeitzgrund. Kasebi hat, wie immer, versucht eine möglichst  abwechslungsreiche Tour zusammen zustellen. Auf Grund der Jahreszeit  empfiehlt er eine funktionsfähige Lampe sowie Rücklicht mit zu nehmen. 
Zugverbindung für die Anreise:
Merseburg ab 7:36
WSF ab 8:08
Zeitz ab 9:09
Crossen Ort an 9:14
Ich besorge das Länderticket.
Anmeldung hier im Thread oder im LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11050


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2010)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 10.11., eine lockere Tour nach Bad Bibra an Saale und Unstrut über Kirchscheidungen.
Treffpunkt 1: 08:30 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg mit DB bis WSF
Treffpunkt 2: 09:00 Uhr Marktpaltz Weißenfels
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7052


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2010)

Hallo,
hat jemand aus Merseburg und Umgebung Lust zum * Nachtbiken.
*Treffunkt könnte am Anfang der Alten Heerstraße, Einfahrt zur Gartengaststätte "Zur Sülze" sein. 
Zeit so 18:30 Uhrkann aber auch später oder früher sein, richte mich ganz nach den potentiellen Mitfahrern.


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2010)

Hallo,
heute fand eine kombinierte Tour statt. Die Kegelsaison des Merseburger Radvereiens mit dem 1. Kegelturnier wurde eröffnet.
Es waren 10 Sportlerinnen und Sportler am Start, ich als Gastkegler war der 11. Teilnehmer.
Die Anfahrt von Merseburg bis Großkayna zur Kegelbahn geschah heute bei herbstlichen Sonnenschein und dieses Mal leichten Wind von vorn.
Pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr begann dann das 1. Turnier in der Wintersaison 2010/2011.
Im der gelben Jacke der Chef des heutigen Turnieres.
Mein Mannschaftskapitän Harti, hier in der roten Jacke gab wieder einmal alles.
Hier sieht man die Mannschaft, die heute mit auf dem Siegerpodium stand. Der Kapitän in der Mitte sichtlich Stolz auf das erreichte Resultat.
Nach dem Kegeln dann ein gemeinsames Mittagessen, vegetarische Kost.
Wie mann sieht passte der Krautwickel gerade so auf den Teller.
Zum Schluss dann noch eine etwas größere Runde am Südfeldsee und Runstedter See entlang und nach Merseburg zurück. Bei den Spurts die dann noch zwischen durch von Erich und Harti eingelegt wurden, musste ich passen. Die beiden Ü70 haben mich wieder einmal abgefettet. Nun ja der Krautwickel lag mir noch im Magen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2010)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der Käse tour Weißenfels- Bad Bibra (Käsescheune) und zurück.
Start war für 09:00 Uhr ab Marktplatz Weißenfels festgelegt. Der Tourguide Udo1 erschien am Treffpunkt mit 2 Minuten Verspätung, der Zug von Halle  traf wieder einmal  5 Minuten später in WSF ein.
Am Brunnen auf dem Marktplatz warteten schon Manfred aus HHM (Sympathisant des White Rock Tourenteams) und Rainer vom White Rock Tourenteam auf den Tourguide.
Es ging dann auch gleich auf dem Saaleradweg bis nach Weißenfels West. Am Bahnübergang der Burgenlandbahn wartete schon Reinhard1 auf uns.
Gemeinsam fuhren wir auf dem Saaleradweg bis nach Leißling. Den Weg über die Öblitzschleuse wählte ich heute mal nicht, wir fuhren durch Leißling und folgten der Straße unterhalb der Höhe Vierberge nach Schönburg.
Weiter auf dem Radweg bis zur Hennebrücke. Achtung der schlechteste Streckenabschnitt ist zw. Abzweig Neue Welt und Felsenkeller. Das auf dem Weg dick liegende feuchte Laub ist sehr gefährlich. An der Hennebrücke musste sich erst einmal von einigen Kleidungsstücken getrennt werden.
Bis jetzt war das Wetter für diese Tour ideal, Sonne pur und nur leichter Gegenwind. Wir passierten den Blütengrund und das Steinerde Buch. Durch Großjena ging es zügig. Freyburg war jetzt in Sichtweite, die Einbahnstraße entgegen der StVO mal schnell entgegengesetzt passiert und dann auf dem Unstrutradweg weiter bis Ortseingang Laucha. Hier erste Verpflegungspause. Man hatte heute einen sehr schönen Blick auf die Dorndorfer Berge mit dem Flugplatzgebäude. In Richtung Nordosten auf dem Nüssenberg nördlich Weischütz (sollte man durchaus mal anfahren, herrlicher Blick über das Unstruttal- Anfahrt von Müncheroda aus).
Durch Laucha ging es auf dem Radweg entlang des Bahnhofs Laucha bis zum Bahnübergang. Ich legte heute ab Laucha die Route etwas anders als sonst immer üblich. Es ging jetzt die L209 zum Bad Herrenteich weiter bis hoch nach Krawinkel. Der Anstieg bis in den Ort zog sich endlos lang hin. Krawinkel ist ein Sackgassendorf mit einer Hauptstraße die am westlichen Ende in einer Wendeschleife endet. Neben der Kirche und einer Bushaltestelle gibt es hier oben, außer Wohngebäude, wohl nichts mehr. Fuchs und Hase könnten sich hier Gute Nacht sagen. Am Ende ging es dann auf dem Finnewanderweg (Feldweg) weiter nach Westen.
Nach 1,3 km, genau am Naturdenkmal Eiche mit Sitzecke sollte es eigentlich laut Karte ein Wegekreuz geben. Wie gesagt eigentlich, den Weg gab es nicht mehr umgeackert und die Buschreihe die nach Norden führte konnte nicht befahren werden. Also weiter den Finnewanderweg bis zur nächsten Wegespinne. Wir folgten ab der Wegespinne den 2. Weg recht nach Nordwesten. Vor uns wurde eine Schafherde langgetrieben, so sah der Weg dann auch aus und unserer Räder ebenso.
Da nützten auch die vielen Wasserpfützen auf dem Weg nichts. Die Räder blieben verdreckt, gehört eben dazu. Der anschließende Downhill hatte es in sich. Nasser Kalkstein als Untergrund mit schönen Querrinnen und dazu noch teilweise mit nassem glitschigem Laub bedeckt.
Auf jeden Fall kamen wir unversehrt in Bad Bibra an der B176 an. Bis zur Käsescheune waren es dann nur noch gute 360 Meter. Die Rucksäcke wurden im Werksverkauf mit lecker Räucherkäse vollgestopft. Jetzt schnell zum Bäcker in der dortigen Einkaufspassage, leider dicht gemacht. Bis in den Ort zum ortsansässigen Bäcker war es ja nicht weit, also hin und lecker Kuchen mit schönem heißen Kaffee in den Bauch geschoben. Rainer hat uns jetzt verlassen, er ist auf dem kürzesten Weg entlang der B176 nach Laucha zurück. Er hatte heute nur ein Zeitfenster bis 15:00 Uhr zur Verfügung. Ich hoffe er ist gut angekommen. Wir drei fuhren dann noch mal die Käsescheune an, Manfred musste noch einmal nachfassen. Jetzt ging es durch das Biberbachtal
über Thalwinkel bis nach Burgscheidungen.
Ab Burgscheidungen dann wieder auf dem Unstrutradweg bis nach Großjena zurück. Hier war die gemeinsame Tour beendet.
Der Tourguide Udo1 bog hier ab und fuhr über Dobichau, Markröhlitz zum Luftschiff. Ab hier dann weiter auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg nach Merseburg zurück. Reinhard1 und Manfred folgten der Unstrut und der Saale weiter bis nach Weißenfels und Manfred dann weiter nach Hohenmölsen. Ich hatte von WSF bis Merseburg dann genau 100 km für das Stück lecker Räucherkäse zurückgelegt. Die Tour war heute etwas anspruchsvoller als die vergangenen Käsetouren. 
War wieder eine tolle Tour, die den BRUSTGURTFAHRERN außerdem auch noch 21 WP-Punkte eingebracht haben.
So und Morgen steigt die Tour in die 5. Jahreszeit. Start 09:30 Uhr Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2010)

Hallo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



heute am 11.11. fand die Karnevalleröffnungstour statt.




Mit dabei waren die Jecken Reinhard1 aus Weißenfels, Manfred aus Hohenmölsen, Harti , Erich und Udo1 als Tourguide, aus Merseburg.
Der Zug aus WSF hatte 5 Minuten Verspätung, die Startzeit 09:30 Uhr konnte aber trotz Verspätung gehalten werden. Harti  nutze die Zeit um seine Bremsen schnell nachzustellen.
Die Marschverpflegung hatte Reinhard1 schon im Gepäck gebunkert. Es ging dann schnell durch Merseburg zum Wallendorfer See Westseite. Am Westufer zwischen See und Kieswerk
ging  es dann nach Burgliebenau an die Weiße Elster. Das Wetter war super, Sonnenschein und leichter Rückenwind. Wir rollten zügig auf dem Elsterradweg Richtung BAB 9.
Hinter der BAB 9 überquerten wir noch einmal die Weiße Elster und fuhren dann rein in den Auenwald mit seinen schön verschlammten Wanderpfaden.
Im Auenwald südlich von Modelwitz kamen wir pünktlich um 11:11 Uhr an der Schutzinsel an. Zeit zum Pfannkuchen essen, die dieses Mal von Reinhard1 gesponsert wurden.
Damit die Dinger besser die Speiseröhre runterrutschten noch einen Kümmerling und einen Bohnekamp hinterher.
Nach einem kräftigen Alaf und Helau ging es  weiter, aber diesmal etwas langsamer.
Nach 500 Metern gelangten wir dann an den Radweg der Neuen Luppe. Wir folgten den Weg am rechten Ufer bis zum Auensee. Hier überquerten wir die Neue Luppe und fuhren auf dem linken Ufer der Nahle auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg nach Westen durch den Auenwald zurück.
Den Schlobachshof ließen wir rechts liegen, hier gibt es leider nicht das aufmunternde Bikergetränk Gose. Also auf dem Damm weiter bis zur Domholzschänke. Kölsch gab es zum Karnevallauftakt leider nicht, dafür aber Gose rot/ grün mit Strohhalm wie es sich gehört.
Nach der Erfrischung verabschiedeten sich Reinhard1 und Manfred von uns. Sie fuhren über Dölzig, Makranstädt und Lützen nach Weißenfels zurück.
Erich, Harti und ich schlugen den Weg durch den Auenwald von Dölkau und Zweimen ein. Auf der Salzstraße und den ökumenischen Pilgerweg ging es dann nach Merseburg zurück, jetzt schon mit kräftigem Wind von vorn. Am Ende der Tour waren es dann gute 70 km bei einem Mix aus Sonne und Wolken geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2010)

Hallo,
heute habe ich das sicherste Fahrradschloss der Welt gefunden.
Ein wenig sperrig, dafür aber absolut sicher.
siehe hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTPFrww6zdA"]YouTube        - Das sicherste Fahrradschloss der Welt[/nomedia]


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2010)

Hallo,
der heutige regenfreie Tag wurde gleich für eine Tour gen Querfurt genutzt, mit mindestens 20 WP-Punkten. Mit dabei waren Reinhard1 aus Weißenfels und Harti vom Merseburger Radverein. Der Treffpunkt wurde gestern Abend noch schnell  für 09:45 Uhr in Frankleben an der Kirche vereinbart.
Harti war überpünktlich um 09:13 Uhr beim Tourguide und so konnte es auch gleich ohne Wartezeit losgehen. Zum Treffpunkt nach Frankleben fuhren wir zur Geusaer Straße und dann weiter Richtung Zscherben. Von Zscherben dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Beuna und Reipisch. Nach der BAB38 dann nach Frankleben zum Treffpunkt. Wir waren etwas zeitig angekommen und fuhren Reinhard1 etwas entgegen. Wir erreichten kaum die L178 da sahen wir ihn auch schon ankommen. Gemeinsam ging  es dann zum Geiseltalseerundweg in Frankleben.
Geplant war ja eigentlich Querfurt über die Schmoner Hänge anzufahren, aber da die Wege durch den Regen total schlammig waren zog ich es vor die Strecke heute ohne Schlamm von unten zu verändern, was auch gut so war.
Den Weg fuhren wir diesmal am Nordufer entlang auf dem neuen Goetheweg.
Kurz vor der Klobikauer Halde drehten wir nach Norden ab und fuhren bis zur Alten Heerstraße. Von der Alten Heerstraße dann weiter nach Niederklobikau bis nach Niederwünsch.  Ab hier dann die Nebenstraße nach Schafstädt.
Weiter durch Schafstädt über die BAB 38 bis Ortseingang Steuden. An der neuen Kreuzung dann nach Westen abgebogen und über Dornstedt, Asendorf bis nach Obhausen. Hier folgten wir dann den Himmelsscheibenweg nach Querfurt bis hoch zum Kreisel Ortsausgang- Zufahrt zur Burg Querfurt. Noch ca. 400 m auf der B 180 Richtung Freyburg weiter zum heutigen Ziel, den Verkaufswagen einer Fleischerei aus dem mansfeldischen. Hier gibt es leckere Knackwurst.
Die Rucksäcke gefüllt, einen Kaffee am dortigen Imbiss zum aufwärmen getrunken und schon ging es retour auf Wirtschaftswegen bis Ortseingang Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf. Hier trafen wir auf einen erst vor wenigen Tagen fertiggestellten neuen Radweg der von Obhausen bis nach  Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf führt.
Weiter durch Göhrendorf und dann auf einer Pflasterstraße aus dem Anfang des vorigen Jahrhunderts weiter nach Jüdendorf. Hat sich nicht gut gefahren. Die Steine waren schmierig und unsere Räder rutschten pausenlos in die Lücken zwischen den Steinen. Na ja nach 6 km war es dann vorbei. Von Jüdendorf dann weiter nach Schnellroda. Nicht weit hinter der Mühle Kalzendorf dann auf den Wirtschaftsweg  Richtung Osten bis zu den Windkrafträdern kurz vor der K2163 weiter. Jetzt rauf auf die K2163 und weiter nach St. Ulrich, einen Ortsteil von Mücheln. An der Kirche von St. Ulrich folgten wir dann den Lauf der Geisel bis zum Geiseltalsee. Jetzt ging es weiter auf den unteren Rundweg bis zum Aussichtspunkt/ neuer Hafen Neumark- Braunsbedra. Hier ist auch gut die Abrisskante zu sehen, die vor einigen Tagen urplötzlich entstanden ist.
Nach einem Rundblick über den See dann weiter auf dem Rundweg bis nach Frankleben zum Überlaufbauwerk der Geisel. Bei der Anfahrt versuchten wir verzweifelt den Punkt zu finden an dem das Saalewasser in den See geleitet wird. Es war nichts zu sehen, die Wasseroberfläche kräuselte sich nicht an der vermuteten Stelle. Da ja 2010 die Flutung beendet sein soll, vermuteten wir dass kein Wasser mehr eingeleitet wird. Am Bauwerk sollte sich dann unsere Vermutung bestätigen. Es wird nur noch sehr wenig Wasser eingeleitet wie man unschwer am Kanal hinter dem Geiselüberlauf sehen kann.
Es fehlen noch ca. 30 cm dann wird auch der kleine Kanal zum Überlaufbauwerk überflutet sein.
Am Ende hatte ich gute 91 km auf dem Tacho bei Radler freundlichen Wetter. Anfangs, im Bereich des Geiseltalsees etwas Nebel, der sich dann aber auflöste. Die Temperaturen waren angenehm, nur der leichte Nordostwind war stellenweise etwas kühl an den Fingern. Immerhin konnte der Tourguide 22 Punkte für das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER einfahren. Bei Reinhard1 waren es sicher einige mehr.


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2010)

Hallo,
da ich gestern wieder leider nicht fahren konnte, hatte keine Lust 3 Stunden nur mit Regenbekleidung meine Runden zu drehen, bin ich heute zur Saale und auf dem Saalerradweg nach Weißenfels. Ich hatte Glück, denn unterhalb von Ockendorf war der Pegel der Saale gesunken und ich konnte gerade noch so auf einigen Abschnitten auf dem Radweg durchs Wasser fahren. Gestern hätte ich es wohl nicht geschafft.




_(Die Saale ist noch ordentlich gefüllt)_




_(An dieser Stelle hatte ich schon so meine Probleme mit dem Durchkommen, hat aber gerade noch so geklappt ohne Nasse Füße zu bekommen)_
Von Rössen über Gohlitzsch bis Daspig immer an der Saale entlang, jetzt ohne Schwierigkeiten. Der kürzeste Weg nach Daspig von Gohlitzsch Kläranlage ist jetzt der neue Radweg an der Saale entlang, lässt sich gut fahren. Ab jetzt gab es keine Probleme mehr. Kritisch wurde es noch einmal unterhalb von Burgwerben, hier überspülte die Saale noch an einer Engstelle den Radweg. Aber auch hier blieben die Schuhe gerade so trocken.




In Weißenfels dann noch bei Zweirad-Riese, im neuen Geschäft, vorbei einen Kaffee zum aufwärmen getrunken und dann über den Südfeldsee zurück. Die Tour brachte dann 12 WP-Punkte ein.


----------



## Bikermario (20. November 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand aus Merseburg und Umgebung Lust zum * Nachtbiken.
> *Treffunkt könnte am Anfang der Alten Heerstraße, Einfahrt zur Gartengaststätte "Zur Sülze" sein.
> Zeit so 18:30 Uhrkann aber auch später oder früher sein, richte mich ganz nach den potentiellen Mitfahrern.



Hallo Udo!
Gilt dein Angebot noch? Oder hast du dieses Wochenende Enkeltage? Wäre es dir heute recht? Wenn ja dann schreib doch einfach wann und wo und wohin du fahren willst.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## anfänger09 (20. November 2010)

Hallo 
bin Merseburgerin und hab da mal ne frage :
ich höre ständig etwas von einem Ascheberg in Bad Dürrenberg wo man angeblich gut Biken kann und wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weis wo er ist.
wäre sehr dankbar 
lg nine


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2010)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Gilt dein Angebot noch? Oder hast du dieses Wochenende Enkeltage? Wäre es dir heute recht? Wenn ja dann schreib doch einfach wann und wo und wohin du fahren willst.
> Gruß Bikermario


Hallo Bikermario,
kein Enkelwochenende, morgen wird gefahren. Werde mich mit Reinhard1 nach dem Mittagessen am Südfeldsee Hafen treffen.
Zeit steht noch nicht fest, wird aber heute noch festgelegt. Heute Abend mal ins LMB, oder hier reinschauen.


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2010)

anfänger09 schrieb:


> Hallo
> bin Merseburgerin und hab da mal ne frage :
> ich höre ständig etwas von einem Ascheberg in Bad Dürrenberg wo man angeblich gut Biken kann und wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weis wo er ist.
> wäre sehr dankbar
> lg nine


Hallo nine,
von einem Ascheberg in Bad Dürenberg habe ich noch nichts gehört. Auf den einschlägigen Kartenmaterial TOP 50 MagicMaps und Garmin 1:25000 habe ich auch nichts gefunden.
Aber bei Leipzig gibt es eine alte Kippe, wo auch einige Spots vorhanden sind.
Koordinate:UTM Gitter:
33U314111.9
5693539.1
Hinter dem Auensee Richtung Leipzig ca. 1,17 km erhebt sich die Kippe am linken Ufer der Neuen Luppe.
Von Mitte Auensee Richtung Leipzig ca. 1.4 km Eisenbahnbrücke, daneben kleine Brücke. Jetzt immer rechts halten und den  Berg hoch.
Ansonsten wäre am Geiseltalsee noch die Halde Pfännerhall mit verstecktem Trail und die Klobikauer Halde, sowie die Halde Vesta am Südfeldsee zu nennen.
Kannst ja mal eine Tour mit uns BRUSTGURTFAHRERN mitfahren wenn Du Zeit hast, wir lassen dann auch die Elektrobikes in der Garage.


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2010)

@Reinhard1, Andi65 und Bikermario,

morgen 09:45 Uhr Treffpunkt Hafen Südfeldsee mit MTB zu einer kleinen Haldentour um den Geiseltalsee.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9520


----------



## anfänger09 (20. November 2010)

Danke 
ich kann leider nicht mehr fahren musste aus familiären gründen mein bike verkaufen
ich wollte mich nur mal erkundigen weil mein freund noch fährt , er ist mit mir vor 4 monaten aus bayern hergezogen und vermisst seine berge.
er fährt aber zum größten teil freeride und downhill
danke trotzdem


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2010)

anfänger09 schrieb:


> Danke
> ich kann leider nicht mehr fahren musste aus familiären gründen mein bike verkaufen
> ich wollte mich nur mal erkundigen weil mein freund noch fährt , er ist mit mir vor 4 monaten aus bayern hergezogen und vermisst seine berge.
> er fährt aber zum größten teil freeride und downhill
> danke trotzdem


Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen mit dem Berge vermissen, vermisse ich auch. Da kann er dann nur noch in den Harz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (20. November 2010)

Hey Udo!
Warum "Licht nicht vergessen"?Ist für morgen früh eine Sonnenfinsternis angesagt?
Ich wollte zwar mal meine Wilma ausprobieren, aber ich dachte da eher an eine Nachtfahrt.
Weiß noch nicht ob ich so zeitig schon kann.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2010)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hey Udo!
> Warum "Licht nicht vergessen"?Ist für morgen früh eine Sonnenfinsternis angesagt?
> Ich wollte zwar mal meine Wilma ausprobieren, aber ich dachte da eher an eine Nachtfahrt.
> Weiß noch nicht ob ich so zeitig schon kann.
> Gruß Bikermario


Hallo Bikermario,
ich bekomme erst am Montag meine zwei neuen Lampen von B&M.
Mache am Montag so gegen 17:30 Uhr die Testfahrt mit den Lampen, um dann zu entscheiden ob es die 60 Lux oder die 40 Lux wird. Jedenfalls ab Dienstag habe ich dann wieder ordentlich Licht am Rad. Dann kann es losgehen.


----------



## Bikermario (20. November 2010)

Hallo Udo!
http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p0412461.jpg
Wenn ich mit meiner Wilma(1100Lumen) mit dir mitkomme, brauchst du deine zwei Lampen nicht mitbringen, denn die reicht aus um den ganzen Geiseltalsee zu beleuchten.
Gruß bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2010)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p0412461.jpg
> Wenn ich mit meiner Wilma(1100Lumen) mit dir mitkomme, brauchst du deine zwei Lampen nicht mitbringen, denn die reicht aus um den ganzen Geiseltalsee zu beleuchten.
> Gruß bikermario


Nun ja, mit der Wilma werde ich dann wohl nicht mithalten können.
Zwei Lampen brauche zwar nicht, dafür kann ich aber ununterbrochen 60 bzw. 40 Lux fahren und brauche nicht den Akku nachzuladen und am Tag habe ich noch Tagfahrlicht.
Also bis demnächst am Abend um den See. Poste wenn Du Zeit hast.


----------



## anfänger09 (21. November 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen mit dem Berge vermissen, vermisse ich auch. Da kann er dann nur noch in den Harz.



Ich möchte ihm nächstes Jahr mal in braunlage den Bikepark zeigen aber momentan ist keine zeit um in harz zufahren.


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2010)

anfänger09 schrieb:


> Ich möchte ihm nächstes Jahr mal in braunlage den Bikepark zeigen aber momentan ist keine zeit um in harz zufahren.


Mach das, oder schicke ihn heute zur Tour über die Halden rund um den Geiseltalsee.http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9520


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2010)

Hallo,
den Tourbericht von der heutigen Brustgurtfahrer Haldentour rund um den Geiseltalsee mit Video findet ihr heute im Thread
"Winterpokal in Sachsen-Anhalt"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360803&page=8


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2010)

Hallo,
nächsten Mittwoch bei leichtem Schneefall und 2°C plus eine locker WP-Tour von Lützen rund um den Tagebau Zwenkau.
Treffunkt und Start in Lützen Markt 09:30 Uhr.
Start ab Merseburg Zeppelinstraße Ecke Junkersstraße 08:00 Uhr.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2010)

Hallo,
bin gerade von der Probefahrt mit der Lampe  LUMOTEC IQ Cyo T LED senso plus http://www.bumm.de/ zurück.
Ich habe beide Lampen, die 40 Lux und die 60 Lux, getestet und dann bei der 60 Lux zugeschlagen.
Entgegen der Beschreibung, das es bei der 60 Lux keine Nahfeldausleuchtung gibt, war ich doch überrascht wie gut die Nahfeldausleuchtung trotzdem ist.
Werde in den nächsten Tagen die Lampe im harten Einsatz ausgiebig testen, sei es am Tage mit dem Tagfahrlicht oder in der Nacht. Bericht folgt dann hier demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (23. November 2010)

Hallo Udo!
Ich hatte auch die Wahl zwischen der Lupine Wilma und der hier: http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p0417343.jpg E3 Triple Frontleuchte



statt UVP*** 219,00 
ab 199,90 
Bike24 Preisgarantie




Angst im Dunkeln? Mit der Supernova E3 Triple gehört das der Vergangenheit an! Die E3 Triple ist immer betriebsbereit, absolut zuverlässig und benötigt nie eine Steckdose. Geräuschlos, wartungsfrei und das bei einer endlosen Leuchtzeit.

P Perfekt für 24h MTB Rennen, MTB Nightbiken, Randonneure und Crossradtraining.
Die revolutionäre E3 Triple ist mit Ihren drei Hochleistungs LEDs und 800 Lumen eine der hellsten Dynamolampen der Welt und stellt sogar viele Akkulichtsysteme in den Schatten. Möglich wird das unter anderem durch eine raffinierte Steuerelektronik, welche die Leistung des Dynamos je nach Geschwindigkeit äußerst effizient nutzt. Wer die E3 Triple bei voller Fahrt erlebt wird kaum glauben, dass es sich um eine Dynamolampe handelt.

In jeder E3 Triple steckt ein Energiespeicher, ein sogenannter Supercap, der bei sehr langsamer Fahrt z.B. in engen Kurven seine Energie der LED zur Verfügung stellt. Dabei sind die ersten Sekunden sehr hell, danach dimmt das Licht zurück und leuchtet bis zu 12 Minuten nach  mit optionalem E3 Rücklicht bis zu 7 Minuten.

Die E3 Pro ist mit Multimount- oder mit Lenkerhalterung erhältlich. Die Multimount-Halterung ist flexibel für Räder mit Scheibenbremse und V-Brakes und vielen Cantileverbremsen einsetzbar. Sie passt standardgemäß an alle Starrgabeln und Federgabeln mit einer zentralen Befestigungsbohrung. Bei Gabeln mit Rennradbremsen oder bei Federgabeln ohne Befestigungsmöglichkeit empfiehlt sich die Version mit Lenkerhalterung. Die neue Supernova Lenkerhalterung ist zweiachsig verstellbar und passt an alle 25,4/26 und 31,6mm Lenker. Befestigt wird der Halter mit den neuen, UV-resistenten Supernova Befestigungs-Spannringen.

Hinweis: Aufgrund der enormen Helligkeit ist die E3 Triple nicht für den Stadteinsatz geeignet!

Produktname: 		Supernova E3 Triple Frontleuchte
Hersteller: 		Supernova
Artikelnummer: 		SNL117159
Saison: 		2011
Material: 		6061 Aluminiumgehäuse
Gewicht: 		ca. 130 Gramm (ohne Kabel)
Wo/Wie zu montieren: 		Lenkermontage oder Gabel
StVZO (Deutschland) zugelassen: 		Nicht als Fahrradbeleuchtung StVZO zugelassen!
Größe: 		40x65mm
Spannung: 		6V

Wie du ja weißt hab ich mich wegen der Lichtausbeute für die Wilma entschieden.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin gerade von der Probefahrt mit der Lampe  LUMOTEC IQ Cyo T LED senso plus http://www.bumm.de/ zurück.
> Ich habe beide Lampen, die 40 Lux und die 60 Lux, getestet....


Hier mal ein Bild von der 40 Lux mit einer Geschwindigkeit von  10 km/h. Bin fast vom Rad gefallen bei dem  Versuch das Foto zu machen.
Ist zwar nicht die beste Aufnahme, man sieht aber die Ausleuchtung ist bei weitem besser
als bei den Standartdynamoleuchten.


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2010)

Hallo,
heute wollten Reinhard1 und ich ja eigentlich eine Runde um den Zwenkauer Tagebau drehen. Aber das Wetter heute Morgen sah nicht so gut aus, so dass wir unser Ziel abänderten und uns um 09:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt Parkplatz Nordufer Südfeldsee trafen. Wir starteten wie immer auf die Sekunde genau. Ich hatte heute als Alternative eine erweiterter 3 Seenrunden vorgeschlagen. Wie immer ging es am West und Ostufer des Runstedter See entlang nach Frankleben und dann auf dem Geiseltalrundweg Südufer nach Stöbnitz. In Frankleben sprudelt wieder das Wasser der Saale in den See.
*Wie man hier in der Mitte an der hellen Stelle sehen*
Vor einigen Tagen war der Zufluss fast abgestellt, was an dem Hochwasser der Saale  gelegen hat. Die Saale führte zu viel Schwebstoffe mit, die ja bekanntlich an der Entnahmestelle in Daspig herausgefiltert werden. Damit die Filter sich nicht sofort zusetzten wurde erst einmal die weitere Flutung runtergefahren. Aber jetzt sprudelt es wieder, es fehlen wohl noch gute 1,5 m bis zum Endstand der Flutung. Ab Stöbnitz sind wir dann nach Langeneichstädt zu der Konditorei Hörmann. Hier gibt es super leckeren selbsthergestellten Baumkuchen. Weil wir ja so abgekämpft aussahen gab es noch Pralinen zum kosten dazu.
Ich hatte Orange- Chili gewählt, schmeckte einfach köstlich. Vor allem, der Weinkenner würde  sagen, der scharfe Abgang war einfach vorzüglich. Also ich kann nur jeden empfehlen, wenn er in der Gegend sein sollte unbedingt mal reinschauen, er sie wird es nicht bereuen.
*Ach ja am Sonntag, den 5.12. von 08:00- 14:00 Uhr Verkostung mit Kaffee und Kuchen*
Nach dem Konditoreistopp weiter zum Ortsansässigen Bäcker, einen heißen Kaffee zum aufwärmen mit den dazugehörigen Kalorienstück aus Mohn und dann weiter über Wünsch zum 3 Städteradweg an der Alten Heerstraße. Ist ein neuer ausgeschilderter Radweg und führt von Merseburg über Querfurt nach Eisleben.
Jetzt schnell zum Geiseltalsee und Runstedter See. Das EON Kraftwerk in Schkopau zeigte uns die Windrichtung und Windstärke diesmal sehr gut an.
Das Boot, das auf den Runstedter See festgemacht hatte wurde aus dem Wasser geholt. Vielleicht sind die starken Roststellen noch die Auswirkungen des agressiven Wassers.
Wir legten dann noch eine kleine Ehrenrunde um den Südfeldsee ein bis wir dann nach 13 WP-Punkten wieder am Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour eintrafen. Das Wetter wurde zusehends besser, es kam sogar ein paarmal die Sonne zum Vorschein. Der Wind aus Nordwest war schon ziemlich kühl, der uns anfangs ins Gesicht peitschte. War wieder eine vorzügliche Tour mit einer gelungenen Einlage in der Konditorei Hörmann.


----------



## Kasebi (25. November 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ist ein neuer ausgeschilderter Radweg und führt von Merseburg über Querfurt nach Eisleben.



Schöne Tour bei idealem Wetter  habt ihr mal wieder gemacht. Aber mir fällt da was anderes ein. Eine, im letzten Jahr, geplante Tour die dem Wetter zum Opfer gefallen ist. Die Brustgurtfahrertour zum Burgadvent/Weihnacht(?) nach Querfurt. Vielleicht können wir ja die in diesem Jahr nachholen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Schöne Tour bei idealem Wetter  habt ihr mal wieder gemacht. Aber mir fällt da was anderes ein. Eine, im letzten Jahr, geplante Tour die dem Wetter zum Opfer gefallen ist. Die Brustgurtfahrertour zum Burgadvent/Weihnacht(?) nach Querfurt. Vielleicht können wir ja die in diesem Jahr nachholen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Wäre nicht schlecht.
Burgweihnacht 2010 am
18.12.  13:00 - 21:00 Uhr
19.12.  11:00 - 20:00 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2010)

Hallo,
war heutemalschnell  zur Neueröffnung des Zweiradladens "Zweirad-Riese" nach Weißenfels gefahren. Es war ein herrliches Wetter, kalt und Sonne pur.
Die Raffenerie Leuna mal etwas anders gesehen, hier vom  Südfeldsee Ostseite. In der Großen Kalandstraße in Weißenfels dann zum Neuen Radladen. Sekt, Kaffee und Kuchen zur Neueröffnung, schmeckte lecker.
Der neue Laden sieht richtig schmuck aus.
Der Chefmechaniker Andre heute mal nicht beim schrauben, sondern an der Kasse.
Der Werkstattbereich ist auch super gelungen.
Noch ein Blick in den Verkaufsraum
dann noch ein kleiner Rundgang über den Weißenfelser Weihnachtsmarkt, der heute  eröffnet hat
und danach an der Saale durch die linksseitigen Auen zurück nach Merseburg.
Der Borlachturm von Bad Dürenberg ist noch eingerüstet.
Noch ein kleiner Blick  auf das  Saalewehr in Bad Dürenberg und dannschnell aufm dem Radweg zurück nach Merseburg. Waren immerhin gute 14 Punkte geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2010)

Hallo,
am 18.12. findet eine Tour zur  Burgweihnacht auf  der Burg Querfurt statt.
Wer  Lust hat kann ja mit kommen. 
1. Treffpunkt: 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels  Pyramide
2. Treffpunkt: 10:45 Uhr Hafen Südfeldsee Großkayna (hier stößt der Tourguide zu)
Vom Südfeldsee auf Radwegen der Klasse 2 und 3
Strecke Hin: ca. 43 km ab Weißenfels
Braunsbedra- Geiseltalsee- Mücheln- St. Micheln- Schnellroda- Kalzendorf (ICE-Tunnel) -Steigra- Wanderweg Schmoner Hänge- Burg Querfurt

Strecke Rück:  ca. 49 km bis Weißenfels oder mit Burgenlandbahn bis Frankleben dann  ab Frankleben ca. 15 km bis Weißenfels.
Variante 1:
 Rückfahrt mit Burgenlandbahn Hopperticket bis Merseburg/ Weißenfels
Abfahrt ab Querfurt: 16:31 Uhr
Ankunft Merseburg: 17:14 Uhr
Abfahrt Merseburg: 17:36 Uhr
Ankunft Weißenfels: 17:52 Uhr
Variante 2:
Rückfahrt mit Bike
Strecke: Auf dem 3 Städteradweg von Querfurt nach Merseburg bis Niederwünsch, dann weiter zum Geiseltalsee und auf dem Rundweg über Mücheln nach Braunsbedra. Von dort über Südfeldsee nach WSF oder auf dem Rundweg über Frankleben nach Merseburg.
Variante 3:
Mit Ticket der Burgenlandbahn von Querfurt bis Frankleben und dann ab Frankleben über Runstedter See Ostufer und Südfeldsee Ostufer bis nach Weißenfels.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9520
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2010)

Hallo,
am 22.12. ist es wieder soweit, Tour zur Wintersonnenwende nach Goseck.
Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg B91- Kreuzung Audi- Autohaus 05:10 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Hafen Südfeldsee Parkplatz 06:00 Uhr
Sonnenaufgang in Goseck 06:55 Uhr
Danach kleine Burgenlandkreisrundfahrt, muss sich ja lohnen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10613


----------



## Kasebi (28. November 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 18.12. findet eine Tour zur  Burgweihnacht auf  der Burg Querfurt statt.



Mir wäre der 19.12. lieber gewesen. So kann ich ,wegen der Arbeit, erst am Wochenende davor Bescheid geben ob ich mit kann.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Reinhard1 (28. November 2010)

Hallo Udo,
mir wäre der 19.12.2010 auch lieber, als Samstag, der18.12.2010, weil wir zum Geburstag 
gehen.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2010)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> mir wäre der 19.12.2010 auch lieber, als Samstag, der18.12.2010, weil wir zum Geburstag
> gehen.
> Gruß Reinhard1





> KasebiAW: Merseburg und Umgebung
> Zitat:
> Zitat von Udo1
> 
> ...


Hallo Reinhard1 und Kasebi,
ist geändert auf den 19.12.


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 18.12. findet eine Tour zur  Burgweihnacht auf  der Burg Querfurt statt.
> Wer  Lust hat kann ja mit kommen.
> 1. Treffpunkt: 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels  Pyramide
> ...


Hallo,
die Tour findet jetzt am 19.12. statt. Es hat sich nur der Tourtermin geändert, alles andere bleibt.


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2010)

Hallo,
nachdem ich heute morgen aus dem Fenster schaute und die weiße Pracht sah, dachte ich daran doch noch heute die Spikes aufzuziehen.
Der Gang in den Keller machte es mir dann auch etwas leichter, als ich mein plattes Hinterrad sah. Also Spikes rauf und am Nachmittag eine erste kleine Proberunde gedreht, bei 11 cm Neuschnee.
*Schneetiefe 11 cm*
Es ist immer wieder erbauend frische Spuren, im nun ja schon fast Tiefschnee zu ziehen.
Die Spikes griffen immer noch sicher, man sah dem Profil die letzte Saison gar nicht an.


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2010)

@ Reinhard1,
werde mich jetzt zum Kegelturnier los machen. An und Abfahrt mit den Spikes. Da der Boden gefroren ist, kann ich ja diverse Abkürzungen über die Felder nehmen. Die Temperatur ist moderat -2°c.


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2010)

Hallo,
da ja heute das Kegelturnier beim Merseburger Radverein um 10:00 Uhr in Großkayna stattfinden sollte, traf ich mich mit Erich schon um 08:50 Uhr am Airpark Kreisel. Ich war schon etwas früher am Treffpunkt und stellte fest, das man in diesem Kreisel gleich geradeaus fährt, dann braucht man nämlich nicht zu lenken, hat auch was.
Erich war pünktlich zur Stelle und so machten wir uns auch gleich über die alte Ringstraße des ehemaligen Flugplatzes Richtung Heerstraße.
Anfangs kamen wir eigentlich noch zügig voran, weil die Piste durch die Mc Donald Fans plattgefahren war. Aber als wir dann abbiegen mussten ging es schon ordentlich zur Sache. Gute 15 cm Neuschnee, die noch keinen Reifen gesehen hatten, was kann es schöneres im Winter geben.
Wir schafften es mit einiger Anstrengung bis zur Alten Heerstraße, um dann durch die ehemalige russische Liegenschaft zur Geusaer Straße zu gelangen. Als ich mich umdrehte, um nach meinen Mitfahrer auszuschauen sah ich erst einmal nur Schnee und keinen Erich mehr. Also retour, hätte ja was passiert sein können.
Aber da sah ich ihn schon pedallierend ankommen.
Nach etlichen Metern sah ich ihn dann so ankommen.
Eigentlich hätte er noch fahren können. Als er dann auf meiner Höhe war sah ich dann die Bescherung.
Der Schnee, der Frost und die geballte Kraft in der Beinmuskelatur von Erich haben das Schaltauge abgerissen, die Kette zerstört und den Bowdenzug von der Schaltung auch noch deformiert. Für Erich hier Tourende und schiebend nach Hause durch den Schnee.
Ich dann weiter Richtung Runstedter See. In Frankleben wollte ich dann den Radweg neben der Straße nach Braunsbedra nehmen, kein Schnee geräumt. Der Räumdienst hat den Schnee der Straße auch noch richtig schön auf den Weg abgelegt, was ich eigentlich nicht lustig fand. Also den Abhang zum Rundweg Runstedter See runter durch den Tiefschnee und den Pappeln das Bike geschoben und dann auf den Rundweg weiter zum Westufer.
Auf dem Rundweg kam ich gut voran, war ja der erste der die Strecke gefahren ist.
Die Pedale schliffen schon auf der Schneeoberfläche, wie mann auf dem nachfolgenden Foto sehen kann.
Nach 1,5 Stunden war ich endlich am Austragungsort des heutigen Turniers, total nass, angekommen.
Schnell trockene Sachen an und dann zu meinen Partner Manfred. War wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Wir zwei verließen heute als Sieger das Turnier.
Nach der Veranstaltung dann wieder auf einen etwas abgeänderten Weg zurück. Diesmal über die Alte Heerstraße, wenn es morgen so schneien sollte wie angekündigt, dann ist die Heerstraße zugeweht.
Nun ja nach 2 Stunden und 45 Minuten (Hin und Rückfahrt) war ich dann wieder zu Hause angelangt. Mein Bike muss jetzt erst einmal abtauen.
Die Tour heute, im jungfräulichen Tiefschnee, hat Spaß gemacht,war aber teilweise schon ganz schön grenzwertig.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
heute wollte ich eigentlich noch eine lockere Schneerunde durchführen, aber die Tour war dann nach 30 Minuten vorbei. Es war kein Durchkommen mehr, die Schneehöhe ist zu hoch. Auf der Straße helfen einen die Spikes auch nicht weiter, zuviel Schneemehl. Auf den Gehwegen kam ich gut vorwärts, aber wie gesagt Gehwege, hier war ich leider nur Gast. Werde aber in den nächsten Tagen einen neuen Versuch starten. Für die Tour zur Burgweihnacht zur Burg Querfurt am 19.12. sehe ich aber schwarz. Die geplante Strecke wird bis dahin nicht fahrbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 08.12. findet eine Tour zum Christkindl-Markt nach Bad Lauchstädt statt.
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Hafen Südfeldsee
Startzeit: 12:30 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11146


----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
bin gerade geschafft und fix und fertig von der Schneetour zurück. Aber der Reihe nach.
Kurz nach 13:00 Uhr bin ich gestartet, mein Ziel war die Klobikauer Halde, die ich über die Alte Heerstraße erreichen wollte. Bis zum Radweg hinter dem Airpark ging es sehr zügig, die Nebenstraßen waren gut geräumt. Am Anfang des Radweges war die Schneefläche auf ca. 40 cm Breite festgetreten.
Es ging schön auf die Handgelenke, war ganz schön holprig. Ab Ende Reiterhof, dann keine festgetretene Schneedecke mehr, sondern jetzt ging es ordentlich zur Sache.
Schneeverwehungen auf den ersten Metern und dann eine Fahrzeugspur, die von Norden auf den Radweg kam und nach Süden führte. Nach einigen Metern, dann noch eine Traktorspur mit natürlich seht grobstolligen Profil, das machte das Fahren und dass Gleichgewicht halten noch schwerer. Kurz vor dem Erreichen des Asphaltabschnittes muss wohl das erste Fahrzeug stecken geblieben sein. Die Traktorspur endete hier, wahrscheinlich hat er das festgefahrene Fahrzeug geborgen.
Nun ja die letzten 50 Meter bis zur Straße geschoben und dann am rechten Fahrbahnrand bis zur Heerstraße durch. Rechte Seite deshalb, weil hier die Verwehungen am geringsten waren. Nach Erreichen der Heerstraße dann auf dem festgetretenen Schnee Richtung Klobikauer Halde. Es war auch noch eine Traktorspur vorhanden auf die ich dann bei Bedarf ausweichen konnte. Kurz vor Erreichen des Rotthügels, waren dann die festgetretenen/ festgefahrenen Spuren zu Ende. Nur noch Schnee und Schneeverwehungen soweit das Auge reichte. Die Brille beschlug jetzt auch noch, ich war erst einmal blind. Ohne Brille ging es dann weiter, immer auf der Suche nach freigewehten Abschnitten. Nach ca. 400 Metern wich ich dann auf das neben liegende Feld aus. Das Ausweichen war verbunden mit dem Einsinken in einer Schneewehe bis über die Knie. Auf dem Feld dann weiter gen Westen.
Nach rund 400 Metren hatte ich dann die Nase gestrichen voll und bin wieder auf die Heerstraße zurück. Jetzt sah ich wieder frei gewehte Lücken auf der Trasse. So schlug ich mich dann bis zur Kreuzung Bündorf - Geusa durch.
Jetzt war ich das erste mal echt geschafft. Der Schweiß rann mir in die Augen, es brannte gar fürchterlich. In der letzten Schneesaison wurde durch einen landwirtschaftlichen Betrieb in Burgstaden die Heerstraße von Geusa bis Burgstaden mit einem Schneepflug geräumt. Aber heute Fehlanzeige nicht war geräumt.
Daher entschloss ich mich nach Geusa durchzuschlagen. Auch hier machten mir die Schneeverwehungen zu schaffen. In Geusa angekommen habe ich dann das Ziel präzisiert. Warme Dusch war mein neues Ziel, aber mit einem kleinen Abstecher zum Radladen nach Merseburg, hier gibt es immer einen heißen frischen Kaffee für geschaffte Biker. Nach guten zwei Stunden und 26 km, ohne Sturz, aber geschafft stand ich dann unter der wohlverdienten Dusche.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich für einige Tage der einzigste gewesen sein der diese Trasse befahren hat, gibt ja auch nicht soviel Verrückte in Merseburg die das machen. Mal sehen wohin es mich morgen verschlägt.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch, den 08.12. findet eine Tour zum Christkindl-Markt nach Bad Lauchstädt statt.
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Hafen Südfeldsee
> Startzeit: 12:30 Uhr
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11146


Hallo,
Tour fällt leider in den Schnee, auf der vorgesehenen Strecke ist kein Durchkommen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
am heutigen Nachmittag habe ich mir vorgenommen nach Burgliebenau und dann um den Wallendorfer See zu fahren. Bis zum Einstieg in den Saaleradweg am Stadtpark war die Welt noch in Ordnung. Aber dann wurde der Weg auf einem mal schmal,
so ca. 30 cm. Da  es ja leicht abwärts ging kam ich auch zügig zum Hauptweg an die  Saale. Der Weg sah hier aber auch nicht besser aus. Ein einsamer Schneemann sah mich ankommen und dachte sicherlich so bei sich _"der erste Doofe der seit Tagen  mit dem Rad hier lang kommt"_.
Er hatte recht, ich war wirklich der erste der mit dem Rad den Saaleradweg bei diesem Schnee befuhr.
Ich kämpfte mich tapfer, immer das Gleichgewicht haltend,
bis zur Kläranlage Schkopau durch. Den Anstieg zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale musste ich schieben, das Hinterrad drehte durch. Nach der Brücke auf der gut geräumten Nebenstraße Richtung Sackgassendorf Kollenbay. An der Schutzhütte bog ich dann zum Damm der Steinlache ab. Absicht war es  ja auf dem Damm bis Burgliebenau zu rollen. Nach ca. 30 Meter gab ich dann mein Unterfangen auf.
Es war kein vorwärtskommen möglich.
Also wieder zurück und durch den Ort, am Ende des Ortes wollte ich dann auf dem Wirtschaftsweg zur Straße Meuschau- Burgliebenau fahren. Von weitem sah ich schon eine schöne breite Traktorspur. Also nichts wie rauf auf die Spur und weiter, seit heute hasse ich die breiten grobstolligen  Traktorreifenspuren. Man konnte nur auf einen 10 cm breiten Streifen in der Mitte der Spur fahren, kam man davon ab auf das grobstollige blieb man nach wenigen Metern sofort stecken.
So fluchte ich mich Meter für Meter weiter in Richtung Straße. Am Horizont sah ich dann 2 Personen mit Schneeschieber vor mir. Nach der Hälfte der Strecke bog die Traktorspur auf die Wiese ab und es tauchte jetzt eine Kleinwagenspur auf.
Das  alte Sprichwort Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit hat sich heute wieder einmal bewahrheitet. Durch die jetzt höhere Geschwindigkeit konnte ich auf der 20 cm breiten Spur in der Spur bleiben. Hatte aber auch seinen Nachteil, wenn man in eine Schneewehe eintauchte und dann von 10 km/h auf null innerhalb einer Sekunde abbremste. Aber auf dieser Spur  ließ es sich dann gar trefflich gegenüber der vorhergehenden Spur fahren. Die beiden Schneeschipper hatten versucht einige Verwehungen  an einer Stelle zu beseitigen. Meine Stimmung verbesserte sich wieder und so gelangte ich nach geraumer Zeit zu der besagten Straße. Jetzt entschloss ich mich die  Straße bis zum Abzweig Lössen zu folgen. Hier verließ ich diese stark befahrene Nebenstraße und fuhr einen kleinen Umweg über Lössen bis zum Bach Der Bach.
Von Lössen ging es dann Richtung Meuschau zur Saale. Das Schloss sah heute richtig gut aus im Schnee.
Nach2 Std und 45 Minuten war ich dann wieder am Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Ausfahrt angelangt. War eine schöne, aber sehr anstrengende Tour. Fahrradspuren habe ich auf der gesamten Strecke, die Ortschaften mal ausgenommen, nicht gesehen.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
in der Nacht hatte es ja noch ordentlich getaut, so dass ich mich heute Morgen so gegen 09:00 Uhr entschloss  noch eine kleine Runde um den Geiseltalsee zu drehen. Zum Start wurde ich ganz leicht mit einigen wenigen Wassertröpfchen von oben bedacht. Ich entschloss mich die Brachialtour von 06.12. noch einmal zu machen. Der Schnee müsste ja eigentlich auf eine Höhe zusammengeschrumpft sein, die ein Durchkommen ohne pausenloses Absteigen, möglich machen müsste. Am Anfang der Alten Heerstraße herrliches Eis, durch die Spuren der einsamen Wanderer und der Stockgänger entstanden. Meine Spikes griffen ordentlich zu. Da  die Fußgänger es aber vorzogen nach ca. 600 Metern wieder umzudrehen, konnte ich dann durch den tauenden Schnee mit seinen Schneewehen mit ordentlichem Schwung durchkommen. 





Seit dem letzten Mal ist auch kein Biker diese Strecke entlang gefahren. Der wenigen Wassertropfen vom Start hatten sich jetzt ordentlich vermehrt, man konnte schon sagen es regnete. An der Kreuzung auf der Heerstraße Geusa- Bündorf- Klobikauer Halde angekommen zog ich es doch vor eine kleine Ehrenrunde zu drehen und mich dann zum trocknen wieder nach Hause zu begeben. War auch eine gute Entscheidung, der Regen wurde immer stärker.  Noch einen kleinen Spurt um das Viertel, damit die 60 Minuten voll wurden, nichts wie ab ins warme. 
Werde dann Morgen mal versuchen über den Südfeldsee nach WSF zum Glühweintrinken auf den dortigen Weihnachtsmarkt zu fahren. Mal sehen ob ich überhaupt bis hin komme. Ich wünsche allen Lesern dieses Themas noch einen schönen 3. Advent und noch ein  paar schöne Wintertouren bis Saisonende zum Jahresende. Aber danach beginnt ja sofort die neue Saison.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
wie ich gerade auf der offiziellen Seite der "DB" gelesen habe wurde das allseits geliebte Hopperticket wieder erhöht.
Es kostet jetzt 7,-  in Thüringen
In Sachsen-Anhalt noch 6,50 , aber wahrscheinlich hat man hier die Preise noch nicht auf der Internetseite geändert.


----------



## Kasebi (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Udo
Ich wollt mal fragen wie es nächste Woche mit der geplanten Tour zur Burgweihnacht aussieht. Und wenn wir da nicht hinkönnen ob es vielleicht eine Alternative giebt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Ich wollt mal fragen wie es nächste Woche mit der geplanten Tour zur Burgweihnacht aussieht. Und wenn wir da nicht hinkönnen ob es vielleicht eine Alternative giebt.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
die geplante Strecke ist nicht fahrbar. Muss Montag oder Dienstag eine alternative Strecke erkunden. 
Alternative wäre:
Von Zeitz bis Merseburg mit Hopperticket,
oder ab WSF Hopperticket bis Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf lösen;
Ab Bahnhof Merseburg dann über Bündorf- Bad Lauchstädt- Großgräfendorf- Schafstädt- Steuden- Dornstedt- Obhausen- Burg Querfurt. Sind Radwege und Nebenstraßen. Ab Querfurt dann mit dem Zug zurück bis Merseburg.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11160


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
heute war ja das ideale Wetter für eine Glatteistour. So bin ich dann um 11:00 Uhr von Merseburg Richtung Beuna gestartet. Auf dem Wirtschaftsweg (Betonspur von Zscherben nach Beuna) war der Schnee durch das warme Wochenende ein wenig zurückgegangen. So konnte man gut eine Spur, die durch ein Kleinfahrzeug mal geschaffen wurde, nutzen um bis an die Biogasanlage Beuna zu kommen. An der Biogasanlage dann nach Beuna über die Geisel nach Beuna rein und hoch zum Sportplatz auf die Umgehungsstraße. Bis zur Umgehungsstraße war die Fahrbahnoberfläche auf der Nebenstraße spiegelglatt, dank den aufgezogenen Spikes aber kein Problem. Bei 18 km/h eine Vollbremsung  durchgeführt, das Bike blieb in der Spur. Die Stahlstifte frästen sich förmlich in die Eisschicht. Also wer noch in dieser Saison Spikes bekommen kann, sollte zu greifen und aufziehen.
Dann weiter zum Ortseingang Großkayna, hier dann zum Südfeldsee Radweg Ostufer abgebogen. Jetzt machte es erst richtig Spaß. Teilweise war der Weg Eis und schneefrei,
sonst verharschter Schnee mit Schneewehen und 2 Schneefelder die auch mit Schwung nicht zu überwinden waren.
Ab dem Südufer, Ausfahrt nach Reichhardswerben, war es wieder extrem mit dem Eis. Ab Reichhardswerben bis Weißenfels war die Nebenstraße gut fahrbar. In Weißenfels Nord ist der Radweg stadteinwärts schlecht geräumt. Der Saaleradweg von der Saalebrücke bis zur Pfennigbrücke ist die reinste Rüttelstrecke. In Weißenfels dann einen Abstecher in den neuen Radladen gemacht, einen Kaffee zum aufwärmen getrunken und dann wieder zurück gen Merseburg.
Ab der Landkreisgrenze Burgenlandkreis am Südfeldsee verschlechterte sich das Wetter zusehends. Ab jetzt Schneetreiben von vorn, war richtig angenehm wie der Wind den Schnee ins Gesicht blies.
Ab Beuna dann auf dem Radweg nach Merseburg rein. Auch hier musste ich auf den Gehweg ausweichen, da der Radweg teilweise nicht geräumt ist. Nach guten 180 Minuten Fahrzeit war dann die Tour wieder am Ausgangspunkt beendet. War recht angenehm heute, hatte an kleinen Steigungen auf der Straße weniger Probleme mit dem Anfahren als einige Pkw. Werde Morgen mal versuchen den Geiseltalsee zu umrunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
heute ging die Tour, wie gestern schon angekündigt, von Merseburg im Schneetreiben zum Geiseltalsee. In der letzten Nacht hatte es ja auch in der niederschlagärmsten Gegend von Deutschland ein wenig geschneit. Der Wind hatte dann noch sein übriges getan und die Trasse von Zscherben nach Beuna ordentlich zugeweht. Diesmal war es etwas schwieriger auf dieser Trasse zu fahren, da die zwei Spurrillen die von einem PKW stammten, zugeweht waren und man den Verlauf nicht immer eindeutig bestimmen konnte. Dazu waren die Seitenränder noch vereist. Das Spurhalten war schon etwas anstrengend. Aber in Beuna angekommen ging es dann über die BAB 38 nach Frankleben weiter, auch hier verharschter Schnee mit Glatteis, darüber eine Schicht Neuschnee. Den Einstieg zum See wählte ich heute in Frankleben an der Haltestelle vom Geiseltalseeexpress. Am Rundweg angelangt lag vor mir eine unberührte Neuschneedecke.
*(Rundweg Frankleben, Überlauf der Geisel)*
Ich war wieder einmal der erste, der am Ost und Südufer unterwegs war. Jetzt schaute auch noch die Sonne durch die Wolkendecke.
Am letzten Wochenende muss wohl der Abschnitt Frankleben bis zur Brücke der Leiha schneefrei  gewesen sein. Unter der Neuschneedecke war nur der Asphalt und kein Altschnee.
Ab der Brücke begann dann bis Krumpa ein Abschnitt mit verharschtem Schnee und Eis als Untergrund, durchzogen von einer Pkw und LKW Spur. Ab jetzt musste man schon gut aufpassen wo man lang fuhr. In Neumark, gleich hinter dem Aussichtturm war der sächsische Kampfmittelräumdienst an der Arbeit, bei dem eisigen Wind sicherlich auch kein reines Vergnügen.
Ich fuhr dann noch bis hinter den archäologischen Aufschluss wendete und fuhr dann wieder zurück. Zwischendurch immer einige Blicke über den See auf die von der Sonne beschienende Nordseite des Sees.
Der Nordwind peitschte mit heute ordentlich ins Gesicht.
Die Zeit für die komplette Umrundung hätte heute nicht gereicht, Licht hatte ich außerdem auch nicht mit, so bin ich dann kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder am Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour angelangt. Für Langläufer ist der Rundweg sicherlich ideal. Wenn man auf dem Rundweg noch eine Loipe spuren würde, wäre es ein ideales Ski Gebiet im Merseburger Flachland. Nun der Winter ist ja noch lang, vielleicht wird noch eine Spur um den See gezogen.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> die geplante Strecke ist nicht fahrbar. Muss Montag oder Dienstag eine alternative Strecke erkunden.
> Alternative wäre:
> Von Zeitz bis Merseburg mit Hopperticket,
> ...


@Kasebi,
die Strecke ist in einem schlechten Zustand, dazu kommt noch Schnee in den nächsten Stunden und Tagen und der hervorragende Winterdienst. So habe ich jetzt die Tour für dieses Jahr abgehakt, also Tour fällt aus. Tour ist im LMB gelöscht.


----------



## Kasebi (14. Dezember 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Kasebi,
> die Strecke ist in einem schlechten Zustand, dazu kommt noch Schnee in den nächsten Stunden und Tagen und der hervorragende Winterdienst. So habe ich jetzt die Tour für dieses Jahr abgehakt, also Tour fällt aus. Tour ist im LMB gelöscht.



Nichts anderes habe ich erwartet.Ich wollte auf Grund der Wetterentwicklung ohnenin Absagen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2010)

@Reinhard1,
Wetter sieht gut aus, werde gleich zum Geiseltalsee Nordufer starten.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
heute war mein Ziel das Ost,- und das Nordufer des Geiseltalsees. Die Anfahrt von Zscherben auf dem betonierten Wirtschaftsweg war nach dem gestrigen Schnee und den ganztägigen starken Wind aus West bis Südwest, gegenüber gestern, sehr beschwerlich. Die alten Fahrzeugspuren waren zugeweht, so dass ich meine Ideallinie vom gestrigen Tag nicht immer fand. Zum Teil waren dann auch noch einige Schneewehen zu durchfahren was aber wider erwarten ziemlich gut funktionierte.  In Frankleben angekommen wollte ich die Straße durch die Kleingärten zum See benutzen. Aber die Auswirkungen der Naturgewalten der vergangenen 24 Stunden machten mir ca. 400 Meter vor dem Rundweg am Ostufer einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Der Wind hatte den Schnee auf gute 50 cm Schneehöhe zugeweht. Ich versuchte es zwar mit Schwung, blieb aber mit dem Vorderrad gleich am Anfang stecken.
Also zurück und den Zugang zum See an der Haltestelle für den Geiseltalseeexpress gewählt. Jetzt auf dem Rundweg am Ostufer Richtung Nordufer weiter. Nach  ca. 600 Metern verschwand der Schneeauf dem Rundweg, der Rundweg war ab hier wieder schwarz.
Es sollte aber nicht allzu lang so weiter gehen. So ca. 600 Meter vor der Halde Blösien wuchsen die Schneewehen wieder an. Nach dem die Pedale in der alten Fahrzeugspur an der Spurkante schliffen und dann schlussendlich sich auch nicht mehr bewegten, weil die Spur zu tief war, hieß es dann 100 Meter schieben.
Nach Erreichen der Halde Blösien wurde die Schneehöheauf dem Weg wieder höher. Ich folgte jetzt den Spuren von Hase und Reh, die verliefen  immer an den flachen Stellen.
So kam ich eigentlich zügig voran bis zum Abzweig vom Geiseltalsee der nach Blösien west führte. In der Kurve kam es dann wieder ordentlich dick mit den Schneeverwehungen, so dass ich mich letztendlich, unter innerlichen Protest, zur Umkehr entschloss.
Noch ein letzter Blick über den See Richtung Burgenlandkreis und dann zurück.
Die Rückfahrt bis zur Halde Blösien ging dann ganz entspannt. Ab der Halde wollte ich mir eigentlich die Schneewehen ersparen und bog auf einen Feldweg , der nach Blösien führte, ab. Nach 100 Meter sah ich dann nach einer Kurve auch nur noch Schneeverwehungen. Mein innerer Schweinehund siegte, so entschloss ich mich dann einfach quer über das Feld, das schön freigeweht war, parallel zum Rundweg die Schneeverwehung am Rundweg zu umgehen.
Mehr oder weniger hat dies auch gut geklappt, so kam ich dann endlich nach den Verwehungen wieder auf dem Rundweg an und rollte locker auf Frankleben zu. Falls diese Nacht die angekündigten Schneemassen kommen sollten wird es noch schwieriger fahrbare Wege zu finden. Na schauen wir mal wo es mich am Wochenende hin verschlagen wird.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust zur Wintersonnenwende nach Goseck mit zu kommen?
Sonnenaufgang im Sonnenobservatorium Goseck: 
*08:12 Uhr*
Da die Wettervorhersage für den 22.12. leichten Regen bei -1°C vorhersagt, werde ich um 06.36 Uhr vom Bahnhof Merseburg mit DB nach WSF fahren.
Start am Bahnhof WSF 06:55 Uhr über Markwerben-Uichteritz-Lobitzsch nach Goseck.
Also Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg Bahnhof 06:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Weißenfels Bahnhof 06:55 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10613


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
mein heutiges Ziel für den Nachmittag war die Umrundung des Südfeldsees vom Nordufer über das West,- und Südufer zum Ostufer. Da der Winterdienst bei den super vereisten Nebenstraßen heute eine kleine Winterpause eingelegt hatte, war eigentlich ein zügiges Fahren gegeben. Von Zscherben nach Frankleben ging  es, dank dem Regen der letzten Nacht, heute recht zügig. Die Nebenstraße über die Brücke BAB 38 war dafür die reinste Eisbahn.
Aber Dank der Spikes gab es keine Probleme. Auch bei den zwei Testbremsungen auf Glatteis, kam ich auf dem kürzesten Weg zum Stehen, ohne das mir das Bike wegrutschte. Der Radweg von Frankleben an der Hauptstraße nach Braunsbedra konnte auch befahren werden. In Höhe Westufer des Runstedter Sees bog ich dann auf den Rundweg des Runstedter Sees ab. Eine alte verschneite PKW-Spur diente mir als Trasse.
Einigermaßen kam ich dann durch bis zum Nordufer des Südfeldsees. Ab hier ging es bis ca. 200 Meter hinter dem Abzweig des ökumenischen Pilgerweges gut voran. Jetzt musste ich leicht bergan auf dem Rundweg Südfeldsee. Die PKW Spur war noch 50 m fahrbar, dann war Schluss. Der Fahrzeugführer hat es sich überlegt und ist wieder Rückwärts bis zum Parkplatz zurück. Nun ja die jetzt vor mir liegenden Schneewehen hätte er auch nicht durchfahren können.
Mit meinem Bike war auch kein weiterkommen mehr möglich, so entschloss ich mich auch zur Umkehr. Von Frankleben nahm ich dann die Nebenstraße die nach Geusa führte. Mir entgegenkommende PKW hielten aufmerksam wie sie waren an, als sie mich erblickten. So hatte ich keine Probleme auf dem  Glatteis mit großer Geschwindigkeit weiterzufahren.
Nur die Pkw hatten beim Anfahren mit durchdrehenden Reifen zu tun. Ab Geusa wollte ich den landwirtschaftlichen Weg der nach Bündorf führt weiterfahren, musste aber nach 300 Metern umkehren. Auch hier war ein Durchkommen zwar möglich aber sehr mühselig. Ich zog es also dann vor über Atzendorf nach Merseburg zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour zurückzufahren. Trotz Nichterreichung meines heutigen Zieles war es eine super schöne Glatteistour.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
auch in diesem Jahr richtet White Rock e.V. wieder die traditionelle Silvesterradtour in Weißenfels aus. Für alle aus Merseburg und Umgebung die mitfahren möchten nachfolgend die Info zur Tour:

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11180


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Lust zur Wintersonnenwende nach Goseck mit zu kommen?
> Sonnenaufgang im Sonnenobservatorium Goseck:
> *08:12 Uhr*
> ...


Hallo,
habe eben noch einmal den Wetterbericht für morgen studiert, Wolken und Regen. Also der Sonnenaufgang über Goseck kann nicht bewundert werden. Werde dann morgen etwas länger ruhen und am Vormittag bei Regen und Eis eine Tour durch den Burgenlandkreis unternehmen.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Bikerinnen, Biker, sowie Leser dieses Themas.
​


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
der heutige Morgen fing gut an. Die Straßen  und Gehwege nicht abgestumpft und ich zu Fuß unterwegs. Ich atmete richtig auf, als ich mich bei diesen glatten Bedingungen auf mein Rad setzten konnte, jetzt fühlte ich mich wieder sicher. Da die Sonne heute nicht durch die Wolken kommen wollte machte ich mich auf super glatten Wegen, noch schlimmer als gestern, zum Geiseltalsee auf.
Der See lag voll im Nebel, die Stelle an der das Wasser der Saale in den See strömt war nur noch zu erahnen, aber bei genauen hinsehen konnte man die Stelle ausmachen.
Keine einzige Welle auf dem See. Die Oberfläche glatt, nicht mal ein kleines kräuseln war zu sehen. Der Schnee der vergangenen Tage war jetzt stark verharscht. Ich fuhr dann am Südufer bis zum Einlauf der Leiha weiter.
Ab hier schlug ich mich dann auf unberührte Pfade, die seit dem Schneefall noch keinen Wanderer und Biker gesehen hatten, durch.
In Höhe des Westufers Runstedter See gelangte ich dann auf den Rundweg um den Runstedter See und fuhr am Nordufer gen Osten bis nach Frankleben, mehr schlecht als recht. Ab Frankleben musste ich dann wieder die Nebenstraßen benutzen, die jetzt in einem miserablen Zustand sind. Das Wasser kann nicht mehr abfließen und wird morgen früh sicherlich für einige Eisbahnen sorgen, wenn es in der Nacht gefrieren sollte. Nach 3 Stunden und 15 Minuten parkte ich mein Bike wieder ein.  Die Tour heute war ziemlich anstrengend, trotz Spikes musste man höllisch aufpassen. Die vereisten Spurrillen erforderten heute die volle Konzentration meinerseits. Aber immerhin noch 13 WP-Punkte eingefahren für das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER.


----------



## B..G.M.... (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Udo,

ich hoffe du hast das Fest bist jetzt gut überstanden!

Dir und allen Anderen ein paar ruhige Tage sowie etwas Zeit und erträgliche 

Bedingungen für ein paar  Touren.

Thomas


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2010)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> ich hoffe du hast das Fest bist jetzt gut überstanden!
> 
> ...


Danke für die Wünsche. Nun ja über die Weihnachtstage war ich mal nicht auf Tour. Aber morgen wird es wieder losgehen. Es hat ja auch schönen Neuschnee gegeben, also ideale Bedingungen. Ich hoffe mal das die Wanderer ordentliche Spuren getreten  haben. Im Jahr 2011 habe ich mir alles was nördlich der BAB 2 liegt vorgenommen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
nach den fetten Festtagen musste ich heute einfach aufs Bike und raus in den Schnee. Man merkt schon dass die Kommunen kein Geld mehr für den Winterdienst haben. Auf den Nebenstraßen wühlte ich mich durch die zerfahrene, ehemals festgefahrene, Schneedecke. Fährt sich schlimmer als im Sommer durch losen feinen Sand. Unter dem Schneemehl war zusätzlich noch Glatteis vorhanden. Die Radwege die bis zum 23.12. noch frei waren, waren heute nicht geräumt, sondern noch stark zugeweht durch den Schneesturm vom 24.12. und 25.Dezember. Auch den ökumenischen Pilgerweg von Zscherben nach Frankleben konnte ich heute nicht mehr fahren, war kein Durchkommen mehr ohne zu schieben.
Also die Nebenstraße über Atzendorf zur Biogasanlage nach Beuna. Auf diesem Abschnitt versuchte gerade ein PKW einen zweiten aus dem Straßengraben zu ziehen. An der Biogasanlage wollte ich eigentlich über die Brücke, die über die BAB 38 nach Frankleben führt, weiterfahren. Ein super Schneewehe versperrte mir auch hier den Weg.
Es hatte schon ein PKW versucht dort entlang zu fahren, der hatte es dann aber auch vorgezogen nach Beuna reinzufahren und die Hauptstraße zu nehmen. Ich wählte dann ebenfalls diese Variante und fuhr westlich des Sportplatzes zur Umgehungsstraße. Von dort nach Großkayna zum östlichen Ortseingang. Jetzt weiter Richtung Parkplatz Südfeldsee, um dann von dort auf den Rundweg zum Südufer zu fahren. Eine Schneewehe beendete dann hier mein Vorhaben.
Schneewehen und Schneebretter versperrten meine weitere Vorwärtsbewegung. Der ein zigste Fußgänger der dort teilweise entlang ist hat es natürlich nicht geschafft eine fahrbare Spur zu legen. Es half alles nichts ich musste hier umkehren.
Über geräumte Gehwege bin ich dann über Merseburg Süd zur B91 vorgedrungen. Teilweise wurde ich entgeistert von den wenigen Fußgängern betrachtet, die mir höflich Platz zum vorbeifahren machten.  Fand ich toll. Dann weiter durch den verlängerten Südpark
am Gotthardteich vorbei zum Kaffeetrinken in den dortigen Zweiradladen. Immerhin sind noch 11 WP-Punkte rausgesprungen, dafür aber wenig km. Wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Schnee werden meine Touren enorm eingeschränkt. Ich hoffe  mal dass die freundlichen Fußgänger, in den nächsten Tagen, noch die eine oder andere Trasse festtreten. Morgen werde ich mich mal ostwärts wenden, mal sehen wie es am Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See aussieht.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2010)

@Reinhard1,
werde jetzt die Kette ölen und mich dann Richtung Osten aufmachen. Temperatur ist günstig -3,1°C. Mal sehen wie weit ich komme, Bericht heute Abend.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
heute am Vormittag ging es, wie schon angekündigt, Richtung Wallendorfer See. Bis zum Saaleradwegeinstieg am Parkplatz des Krankenhauses in Merseburg kam ich gut voran. Ich hatte ja noch den Zustand des Saaleradweges von der vorigen Woche vor Augen und ahnte nichts Gutes was den Zustand angeht. Aber der Weg war durch die Spaziergänger auf einer Breite von gut 50 cm schön festgetreten.
So kam ich rüttelnder Weise gut bis zur Neumarktbrücke.
Auch der Abschnitt nach Meuschau am Schleusenkanal entlang war zwar schmal aber mit der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeit auch gut zu fahren. Durch Meuschau ging  es am Nordrand zum östlichen Ortsausgang. Die Schneewehen waren durchbrochen worden und mit wenig Mühe gelangte ich an die Ortsverbindungsstraße die nach Burgliebenau führt. Mein Ziel war heute neben den Wallendorfer See die Ortschaft Wallendorf. Ich überquerte diese Straße und fuhr weiter bis zur Brücke über den Bach, Ortseingang Lössen. Durch Lössen ging es durch tiefes Schneemehl, ab Ortsausgang Richtung Löpitz konnte man dann wieder auf einer geräumten, aber glatten Straße, weiterfahren. Das Bett der Luppe zwischen Tragarth und Löpitz hat im Winter auch so seine Reize.
In Tragarth wollte ich eigentlich den neuen Radweg neben der B181 nehmen um nach Wallendorf zu fahren. Leider wurde diesmal nichts daraus. Der Radweg war noch nicht geräumt. Der Schnee der durch die Räumschilder an den Fahrbahnrand gedrückt wurde lag ziemlich hoch auf dem Radweg. Also hieß es wieder einmal  umkehren und nach Löpitz zurückfahren. In Löpitz folgte ich den Wanderweg der zum Wallendorfer See führt. Bis zum See kam ich noch gut voran. Am Ufer des Sees konnte ich  dann noch auf vereisten Fußspuren ca. 400 Meter weiterfahren bis auch hier kein Weiterkommen mehr möglich war.
So kehrte ich abermals um und fuhr zurück zur Saale. Auf den Saaleradweg bin ich dann bis Schkopau Kläranlage weitergefahren, die Langläufer und Spaziergänger haben die Schneedecke schön festgetreten, so dass man eigentlich rüttelnder Weise gut fahren konnte. Ab Schkopau dann auf der Halleschen Straße nach Merseburg zurück. Immerhin sind dann noch gute 12 WP-Punkte zustande gekommen. Für morgen habe ich eigentlich noch keinen richtigen Plan welche Richtung ich einschlagen werde. Werde erst einmal eine Nacht darüber schlafen und morgen früh ganz spontan entscheiden wo es hingeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute. 

Mich gibts auch noch und ich habe vor am 31. an der Tour in WSF teilzunehmen. 

Udo, fährst du mit dem Rad hin oder mit dem Zug? 

Wenn mit dem Rad dann komm doch gegen 9:00Uhr bei mir vorbei da können wir zusammen fahren. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Mich gibts auch noch und ich habe vor am 31. an der Tour in WSF teilzunehmen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Danni,
will heute erst einmal erkunden, ob ich überhaupt bis Bad Dürenberg fahren kann, wegen den Schneeverwehungen an der Saale. Ansonsten mit werde ich mit den Zug rüberfahren, werde es aber posten wie ich dann nach WSF fahren werde.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2010)

@Reinhard1,
habe mich heute nicht überwinden können die Tour zu machen. Irgendwie war es mir zu kalt.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Mich gibts auch noch und ich habe vor am 31. an der Tour in WSF teilzunehmen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Danni,
habe mich gerade entschlossen mit dem Zug anzureisen.
Abfahrt ab Merseburg 09:36 Uhr, falls die DB den Fahrplan noch einhält.


----------



## GTdanni (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich war heute mit den Langläufern unterwegs, ich glaube kaum das man auf dem SRWW mit dem Rad fahren kann. 










Ich bin auch morgen nochmal bei Andrej in WSF und schau mir den Weg dort mal an. 
Die Tour soll ja auch über so Kleckernester führen ich glaube kaum das es da besser aussieht. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit den Langläufern unterwegs, ich glaube kaum das man auf dem SRWW mit dem Rad fahren kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast ne schöne Tour gemacht. 
Also die obligatorische Strecke der vergangenen Jahre wird  sicher nicht fahrbar sein. Auf der Hauptstraße Leipziger Straße raus bei dem Wetter und dann noch mit dem Fahrerfeld wird sicherlich nicht ungefährlich sein. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass einige Freizeitradler mit ihren Sommerreifen auf den Trekking oder Cittyrädern unterwegs sind, sollte man den Rettungsdienst schon mal vorinformieren. Na dann bis zum Freitag.


----------



## GTdanni (30. Dezember 2010)

So ich war nun heute in WSF und hab auch Winne getroffen. 
Keiner weiß wo es dann morgen lang gehen soll, Winne will morgen früh die Strecke nochmal abfahren. 

Ich habe indess für mich beschlossen zu Hause zu bleiben. Ich wüsste ja nichtmal wie ich bis WSF kommen soll. 

So werd ich sicher mal mit den Skiern losmachen und die Winterlandschaft geniessen. 

Grüßt mir alle und seit vorsichtig. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> So ich war nun heute in WSF und hab auch Winne getroffen.
> Keiner weiß wo es dann morgen lang gehen soll, Winne will morgen früh die Strecke nochmal abfahren.
> Ich habe indess für mich beschlossen zu Hause zu bleiben. Ich wüsste ja nichtmal wie ich bis WSF kommen soll.
> So werd ich sicher mal mit den Skiern losmachen und die Winterlandschaft geniessen.
> ...


Habe gegrüßt. Tour wurde verkürzt, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht bei Glühwein, Tee, Fettbemmen, Pfannkuchen und lecker Erbsensuppe.
Komm gut ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht von der 15. White Rock Silvester Jubiläums-Radtour in Weißenfels. Start war 10:00 Uhr vom Marktplatz in Weißenfels. Als ich gegen 10:00 Uhr eintraf waren schon 30 Bikerinnen und Biker versammelt die auf den Startschuss warteten.
Der obligatorische Obolus in Höhe von 5,-  wurde noch schnell in das Säckchen gesteckt, der Tourguide Winne hielt noch eine sehr kurze Ansprache und schlussendlich startete das Feld um 10 Minuten nach 10:00 Uhr zur Tour. Ich war gespannt welchen weg der Tourguide einschlagen würde. An der Saale auf dem Radweg ist ja zurzeit kein Durchkommen. Der Tourguide führte uns dann die Leipziger Straße Richtung Mühle. An der Einmündung des John Scheer Weges bogen wir in diesen ein und fuhren bis zum Lassalleweg. Den Lassalleweg dann Richtung Süden in die Alfred Junge Straße. Hier auf den Gehweg bis hoch zur Seelauer Straße.
Ab hier dann weiter auf der Weißenfelser Straße über die B91 und BAB09 bis zum Ortseingang Zorbau. Den Wirtschaftsweg am westlichen Ortsrand nach Norden bis zur Bergstraße.
Auf der Bergstraße weiter am Sportplatz vorbei zur K2198 die nach Nellschütz führt. Auf der Lindenstraße bis zum nördlichen Ortsrand von Nellschütz, hier Tourende.
Am Ende der Tour wartete schon Reinhard auf uns, der einen Teil der Tour mit seinen Langlaufski schon abgefahren war.
Jetzt gab es lecker Glühwein und lecker Erbsensuppe bei den letzten schönen und interessanten Gesprächen im Jahr 2010.

Hier das Video zur Tour

Alle Bilder findet ihr hier: http://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=33&idart=310


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
heute war eine lockere Tour auf teilweise vereisten Nebenstraßen zum Neujahrskegeln des Merseburger Radvereins angesagt.
Harti von den Merseburgern und ich als Gast trafen uns an der B91 um 08:45 Uhr. Auf Nebenstraßen ging es über Atzendorf und Beuna zur Kegelbahn am Südfeldsee Großkayna. Wir waren etwas früher los, so konnten wir noch einen Abstecher zum Südfeldsee machen. Leider Haben wir von der Sonnenfinsternis nichts sehen können.
Werde morgen versuchen den See zu umrunden. Die Fußgänger haben einiges an Schnee breitgetreten, so dass es eigentlich klappen könnte.
Danach ging es dann aber zum Kegelturnier.
Harti ist hier gerade dabei die 99 zu schieben. Nun ja am Ende haben wir immerhin noch Platz 2 belegen können.
Zurück ging es diesmal über Großkayna und der Ortsverbindungsstraße Braunsbedra-Frankleben. Neben der Straße befindet sich ja der ausgewiesene Radweg.
Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, befand er sich neben der vielbefahrenen Straße. Man tut alles, dass die Autofahrer eine schwarze Straße haben, aber an die Radfahrer denkt man nicht. Denn dieser Radweg ist die einzigste Verbindung um nach Merseburg oder Braunsbedra zu kommen. Auf der Straße zu fahren, vielleicht noch im Dunkeln, ist lebensgefährlich, was wir heute leider erleben durften.
Ab Blösien wollten wir wieder den Wirtschaftsweg über die BAB 38 nach Geusa nutzen, was auch nicht so recht geklappt hat, wie man nachfolgend sehen kann.
Zwischen den Spuren konnte man nicht fahren und in der Spur nicht pedallieren, also Umkehr und einen neuen Weg gesucht.
Trotz Eisglätte was mir nichts ausmachte, aber leider meinen Mitfahrer, war es eine schöne Tour bei sonnigem Wetter.
​


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
heute habe ich den Versuch unternommen den Südfeldsee zu umrunden. Die Anfahrt zum See, Parkplatz Ostufer nördlich Reiterhof war schon aufregend - Glatteis-,
aber was dann kam war hammerhart.
Dieser Abschnitt sieht noch gut aus, danach wurde der fahrbare Pfad noch schmaler. Tiefe Pferdespuren und wenige Fußspuren zogen sich auf dem Rundweg entlang. Bis auf einen Langläufer und einer Reiterin ist mir niemand begegnet. Auf der Höhe Reiterhof bis zum Aussichtsturm südlich Reiterhof, ca. 300 Meter, war dann schieben angesagt. Ab Aussichtsturm führte dann eine PKW-Spur bis zum südlichen Seeufer. Da konnte man unter ständigen gleichgewichtshaltens einigermaßen zügig vorankommen. Wer die Strecke fahren will, sollte eine gute Federung haben. Es war der reinste Federn und Dämpferprüfstand bis zum Ortseingang Reichhardswerben. Ich bin dann weiter über Tagewerben nach WSF und dann über Burgwerben und Großkorbetha zurück nach Merseburg. Das schlimmste Stück ist der Radweg ab Spergau an der Raffenerie entlang bis Leuna. Alles vereist mit schönen großen Eisbrocken die vom Schiebeschild der Räumfahrzeuge auf den Radweg abegelegt wurden.
Man hofft wohl auf den morgen einsetzenden Regen mit Plusgraden, damit sich das beräumen von Fußwegen und Radwegen von selbst erledigt.
Bis jetzt war der Winterdienst für Fußgänger und Radfahrer unfreundlich, so schlecht war es nicht mal im Winter 2009/2010.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
als ich heute am Nachmittag von meiner Vormittagstour zurück war, musste ich mich erst einmal wieder an ein normales sehen gewöhnen. Ich schielte heute ein wenig bei der Tour, denn das linke Auge musste sich nach vorn orientieren und mit dem rechten musste ich den Bereich vor dem Vorderrad absuchen, da ja durch das schöne Tauwetter die Hinterlassenschaften der Hunde am äußeren Wegesrand zum Vorschein kamen. So kämpfte ich mich bis zum Südfeldsee durch sehr feuchten Schnee und Eisresten durch. Der Rundweg am Südfeldsee sah heute vom Parkplatz Ostufer bis in Höhe des Aussichtsturmes besser aus, als vor ein paar Tagen. 
Schön abgetaut, aber nach dem Turm bis zum Südufer - Ausgang nach Reichhardswerben-  war es dann vorbei mit dem abgetauten Weg. Eisbrocken und vereiste Spuren machten das Fahren zum Geschicklichkeitsparcours.
Die einzigen die sich über meinen Besuch freuten, waren die polnische Wildpferdherde, die sichtlich Gefallen an den schneelosen Hängen des Südfeldsees hatte.
Ein Blick über den See ergab, dass das ganze Schmelzwasser von den Uferhängen jetzt über der dicken Eisschicht  des Sees liegt. Die Abfahrt bis nach Reichhardswerben war wieder eine echte Herausforderung. Matsch und Wasserrillen, dazu noch der feuchte Boden vom Wegesrand, der mich irgendwie festhalten wollte erschwerten meinen Weg unendlich.
Ab Reichhardswerben ging es dann zügig bis nach Weißenfels zum Kaffeetrinken in den dortigen Zweiradladen zum Mechaniker meines Vertrauens, Andre. Aber wie es der Zufall so will war auch der 5. Brustgurtfahrer GTdanni vor Ort, der leider in dieser Saison noch keinen Punkt für das Brustgurtfahrerteam eingefahren hat, aber das Jahr ist ja noch sehr jung bis zum Ende des WP werden sicherlich noch ein paar Punkte zusammenkommen. Zurück ging  es dann mit Rückenwind etwas zügiger. In Geusa fuhr ich dann parallel zur BAB 38 den Wirtschaftsweg hoch zur Alten Heerstraße. Also die Heerstraße ist zurzeit nur etwas für Individualisten. Es sind etliche Schneewehen und Schneebretter auf dem Weg nach Merseburg, die auch nicht mit enormem Schwung durchbrochen werden können.
Die Freizeitradler sollten noch 2-3 Tage warten, dann könnte es klappen. Ich habe aber auf der heutigen Tour wieder einmal festgestellt das ich mich wieder einmal zu warm für diese Jahreszeit angezogen hatte. Jedenfalls war es bei dem Sonnenschein heute wieder eine super Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2011)

@Reinhard1,
wie ich gerade sehe hast du ja fast 30 Punkte Vorsprung.
Habe heute meine Spikes wieder runtergeworfen und werde die nächsten 2 Tage mal angreifen. Mittwoch bis Freitag soll es ja wieder regnen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
habe gerade eben meine Hochwassertour an Saale und Saale-Elster-Kanal beendet. In Merseburg Neumarkt steht das Wasser schon bis zur Friedhofsmauer.
Der Radweg ist nicht mehr passierbar.
Ich bin dann an den überfluteten Kleingärten bis zum Umgehungskanal der Saale bei Gut Werder weiter. Auch hier ist der Kanal, der sonst ein kleines Rinnsal südlich der alten Schleuse ist, so breit wie die Saale im Normalzustand.
Zwischen Trebnitz und Friedensdorf konnte ich auch nicht mehr den Wirtschaftsweg benutzen. Der "Bach" hat auch hier die Straße unterbrochen und die Felder geflutet.
Bin dann weiter nach Bad Dürenberg. Vom Borlachturm auf die Saale blickend sah es schon gewaltig aus. Das Wehr war nicht mehr zu sehen, alles ein Pegel.
Das Bootshaus in Bad Dürenberg hat man schon vorsorglich auf Stelzen gebaut, die darunter liegenden Garagen für die Boote stehen aber unter Wasser.
Die Brücke auf den neuen Saaleradwegabschnitt bei Daspig konnte ich gerade noch so benutzen. Es fehlt nicht mehr viel, dann ist auch sie überflutet.
Beim nächsten Fotohalt an alten Fährhaus in Leuna schlich er immer um mich herum.
Dann fiel er mich an. Aber er wollte nicht beißen, sondern nur spielen, ich wollte aber nicht.
Auch hier in Leuna musste ich wieder den Rückweg antreten.
Nach dem ich einen alternativen Weg gefunden hatte, folgte ich diesen und konnte den gefluteten Abschnitt mit Schwung überwinden.
Bin dann oberhalb des Saaleufers durch Leuna und gelangte kurz vor Merseburg wieder auf den Saaleradweg.
In der Mitte, an der ersten Baumreihe verläuft der Saaleradweg. Ab hier kann man zur Zeit nur schwimmen.
Durch die Umleitungen habe ich heute wieder einige neue Abschnitte kennengelernt. Hat eigentlich auch was so eine Tour. Mal sehen wo es mich morgen hin verschlägt.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
meine heutige Tour führte mich zur Unstrut und Saale. Ich hatte heute vor für das Brustgurtfahrerteam im WP mindestens 20 Punkte einzufahren, was mir letztendlich auch gelang.
Von Merseburg bin ich über Zscherben auf den Wirtschaftsweg nach Geusa und Frankleben zum Geiseltalsee. Der Rundweg ist auf dem Südufer fast eisfrei. Nur an den Nordhängen gibt es noch wenige kurze Abschnitte die vereist sind.
Da ich ja am Sonntag meine Spikes wieder gegen normale Reifen ausgetauscht hatte, musste ich diese Abschnitte heute schiebender weise überwinden. Die Geisel und die Leiha führten etwas mehr Wasser als üblich.
Der obere Rundweg am Geiseltalsee von Krumpa bis Mücheln sollte mit normaler Bereifung gemieden werden. Lieber den unteren Weg nehmen, der ist eisfrei. Durch Mücheln ging es an der Geisel entlang, leider rutschenderweise. Die kleine Brücke über die Geisel wurde zusätzlich noch mit einer Holzbrücke versehen, wahrscheinlich besteht Einsturzgefahr.
Es ging dann durch Mücheln bis zur Geiselquelle und Kneipanlage in St. Micheln.
Ich nahm dann den südlichen Weg am Ortsende von St. Micheln. Der Hohlweg war ordentlich zugeweht, ca. 1 Meter Schneehöhe.
Nach dem erklimmen des Schneebrettes stellte ich fest, dass die Oberfläche das zGG des Bikes aushielt und ich so bequem bis zum Schneefreien Bereich fahren konnte. Ich fuhr dann auf der L209 Richtung ca. 1 km Richtung Westen weiter und bog dann auf einen Feldweg, der nach Ebersroda führt, ab. Auf dem Weg ein Mäusestraßensystem nach dem anderen. Die haben jetzt, da der Schnee weg ist, sicherlich eine zugige Behausung.
Ab Ebersroda dann weiter in die Neue Göhle nördlich Freyburg. Jetzt wünschte ich mir meine Spikes wieder zurück. Glatteis auf allen Wegen.
Es war ein fahren kurz vor dem Umfallen mit Schiebeeinlagen. Nur gut, das die Holzfäller einige Abschnitte mit Sägemehl abgestumpft hatte, so gelangte ich dann in die dortige Datschensiedlung. Ab hier war wieder geräumt und mit einer Schussfahrt ging es nach Freyburg rein. Die Unstrut hat hier schon eine beachtliche Höhe erreicht, dass Wehr an der Unstrut Brücke ist nicht mehr auszumachen, alles eine Wasserhöhe.
Den Unstrutradweg konnte ich nur bis kurz nach der Brücke der B176 folgen, dann Ende der Fahrt, Wasser ohne Ende.
Das Wasser der Unstrut reichte bis an den Ortsrand von Großjena. Die Unstrut ist hier breiter als der Rhein bei Bonn. Ich folgte dann die Umgehung des Radweges auf der Ortsverbindungstraße Freyburg-Großjena bis nach Großjena. Es ging weiter Richtung Blütengrund, den ich leider wegen Hochwasser nicht ganz erreichen konnte. Ca. 400 Meter vorher war Ende.
Ich sah noch wie das Ruderboot des Fährmanns an der Gartenpforte seiner Wohnung festgemacht war. Also wieder retour nach Großjena und dann die Ausfallstraße über Dobichau nach Markröhlitz weiter. Der Winter scheint in den letzten Zügen zu liegen, denn der erste Storch baut in Dobichau schon sein Nest.
Von Markröhlitz dann weiter über Uichteritz und Markwerben zur Saale nach Weißenfels. Hier hat man an der Pfennigbrücke schon die erste Sandsackbarriere aufgebaut.
Weiter ging es dann über Reichhardswerben zum Südfeldsee. Am Südufer hat jemand seinen Müll entsorgt mit den dazugehörigen Mitarbeiterakten, in der sich auch persönliche Daten von Mitarbeitern befanden, Datenschutz lässt grüßen.
Werde den Ortsbürgermeister von Reichhardswerben mal eine Mail senden.
Nach guten 5 Stunden und einer Minute war ich dann wieder am Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour angelangt. Die Tourlänge von 85 km war als Jahresauftakttour ausreichend und es hat wieder Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aecx (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Udo!

Ich war heut auch mal kurz an der Saale um mir das Hochwasser anzusehen. Ich bin auch ein Stück weit da durch gewatet (Fahrrad drin, ich am Ufer  ).

Jedenfalls ist sie auf Höhe von Kröllwitz/Giebichenstein zum reißenden Strom mutiert. (Für alle die es nicht kennen: hier macht die Saale eine 90° Kurve)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## Bikermario (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo Allezusammen!

Ich wollte nur mal ankndigen, dass ich am Samstag ne Tour geplant habe und wer Lust hat, kann sich mir ja anschlieen. Ich habe die Tour im Last Minute Biking eingetragen.

Gru Mario


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Allezusammen!
> 
> Ich wollte nur mal ankndigen, dass ich am Samstag ne Tour geplant habe und wer Lust hat, kann sich mir ja anschlieen. Ich habe die Tour im Last Minute Biking eingetragen.
> 
> Gru Mario


Hallo Mario,
ich habe mich angemeldet, aber nur wenn Du Deinen Tourenvorschlag etwas abänderst, wegen zu weichen Boden auf der Strecke.
Schlage vor 10:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Hafen Sdfeldsee und dann einige Runden um die anderen 3 Seen, die da heien Sdfeldsee, Runstedter See, Geiseltalsee. Reinhard1 wrde dann auch mitkommen.


----------



## Kasebi (14. Januar 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Allezusammen!
> 
> Ich wollte nur mal ankndigen, dass ich am Samstag ne Tour geplant habe und wer Lust hat, kann sich mir ja anschlieen. Ich habe die Tour im Last Minute Biking eingetragen.
> 
> Gru Mario



Ich würde ja ganz gern mitfahren. Aber so oft ich dabei war hat der Mario eine Panne gehabt und mußte die Tour abbrechen:
Also laß ich es lieber sein.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich würde ja ganz gern mitfahren. Aber so oft ich dabei war hat der Mario eine Panne gehabt und mußte die Tour abbrechen:
> Also laß ich es lieber sein.


Nun ja, wo Du recht hast Du recht Axel. Aber er hat jetzt ein nigelnagelneues Treck. Das zwar auch nicht vor platten Reifen schützt, aber er hat in Punkte Zubehör ordentlich aufgerüstet.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Allezusammen!
> 
> Ich wollte nur mal ankndigen, dass ich am Samstag ne Tour geplant habe und wer Lust hat, kann sich mir ja anschlieen. Ich habe die Tour im Last Minute Biking eingetragen.
> 
> Gru Mario


Hallo Mario,
werde heute am Nachmittag mal einen Ausflug an den Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See unternehmen, mal schauen wie es aussieht. Bericht heute Abend.


----------



## Bikermario (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Du brauchst nicht unbedingt heute rausfahren. Ich glaube nämlich, dass Du völlig Recht hast was die matschigen Wege angeht. Es ist wohl doch besser die Tour zu verschieben. Aber wie sagt man: Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
Ob ich morgen früh bei Euch mitfahre weiß ich noch nicht. Ihr werdet ja sehen ob ich da bin oder nicht.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Du brauchst nicht unbedingt heute rausfahren. Ich glaube nämlich, dass Du völlig Recht hast was die matschigen Wege angeht. Es ist wohl doch besser die Tour zu verschieben. Aber wie sagt man: Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
> Ob ich morgen früh bei Euch mitfahre weiß ich noch nicht. Ihr werdet ja sehen ob ich da bin oder nicht.
> Gruß Mario


Zu spät Mario,
bin gerade zurück. War eine ausgesprochen interessante Tour an den Seen entlang. Die Wege wollten mein Bike förmlich in das Erdreich ziehen, kleine Gänge und kurbeln bis die Zunge herraus hing. Habe noch einen Abstecher nach Wallendorf, zum dortigen Findling, gemacht.
Dann wieder zurück zum See und weiter am Ostufer entlang. Am  Ostufer des Raßnitzer Sees gibt es sehr große Abrüche an der Uferböschung.
Weiter am Ostufer, heute sogar mit Wasserdurchfahrt. Das Wasser von den Feldern schießt an dieser Stelle förmlich in den See.
Nach der Wasserdurchfahrt bin ich dann zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Raßnitz und auf dem Damm bis nach Burgliebenau weiter.
In Burgliebenau bin ich dann den Radweg Westseite Wallendorfer See und Ostsseite Kiesgrube nach Meuschau zurück.
Hatte auf dem Weg noch eine Begegnung mit einem jungen Hund und seinem Herrchen. Der konnte das Tier gar nicht so schnell festhalten wie er mir in den linken Schuh gebissen hatte. Ich hatte Glück, das er noch in der Beißlernphase ist. Der Schuh wurde nicht durchgebissen.
In Merseburg ist der Wasserstand gegenüber Montag kaum zurückgegangen, die Schleuse wird immer noch überspült.
Werde morgen, also mit Reinhard1, die andere 3 Seenrunde machen.
10:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Südfeldsee Großkayna Parkplatz Hafen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2011)

Bikermario, Reinhard1 und Udo1 trafen sich heute um 10:00 Uhr zur großen 3 Seenrunde. Es ging um den Geiseltalsee- Runstedter See und Südfeldsee.
Das Wetter war Biker freundlich. Leider ein wenig starker Wind aus westlicher Richtung. Für Januar war heute schon ordentlich Betrieb auf der Rundstrecke.
Die Tour hat Spaß gemacht und noch sicherlich über 30 WP-Punkte für die BRUSTGURTFAHRER eingebracht.
@ Bikermario und Reinhard1 werde mal versuchen das Video ungekürzt einzustellen. Dann könnt ihr die Runde ja noch mal bei einem Bierchen auf dem Sofa nachfahren.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2011)

White Rock Tourenteamfahrer Norman  lud heute zur spontanen Tour WeiÃenfels-Naumburg ein.
Als Tourguide wurde Reinhard1  ausgewÃ¤hlt. Der Tourguide hatte am gestrigen Sonntag schon einmal die Strecke an der Saale entlang nach Naumburg erkundet. Es ging nach dem Eintreffen von Udo1 gegen 13:10 Uhr los.
Der Guide fÃ¼hrte uns von WSF/West hoch zur SchÃ¶nen Aussicht und dann den Weg runter nach LeiÃling. Es wurde ein kurzer Abstecher zum BahnÃ¼bergang gemacht. Das Wasser der Saale hat fast den BahnÃ¼bergang erreicht.
Danach weiter am Feuerwehrdepot entlang, zwei Feierwehrfahrzeuge pumpten das Sickerwasser wieder Ã¼ber den Damm ab.
Ansonsten wÃ¤re wohl  Land unter im Bereich der Feuerwehr  gewesen. Wir fuhren dann auf der AsphaltstraÃe nach SchÃ¶nburg weiter. Im Ortseingang Ã¼berspÃ¼lte die Saale schon ordentlich die StraÃe. Mit FÃ¼Ãe hoch und Schwung kamen wir aber noch durch.
Ab SchÃ¶nburg fuhren wir dann auf der StraÃe gen Naumburg weiter. Auf HÃ¶he des âAlten Felsenkellersâ machten wir noch einmal einen kleinen Beobachtungshalt. Genau gegenÃ¼ber befindet sich die Ortschaft Schellsitz, trotz Saaledamm drÃ¼ckte das Wasser auf die Felder und kam schon bedrohlich nah an die HÃ¤user heran.
Da wir noch Zeit hatten machten wir eine kleine Kampfkurve Ã¼ber den Naumburger Markt und seine Innenstadt. ZurÃ¼ck nach Merseburg bin ich dann mit dem Zug. Um aber zum Zug zu gelangen musste ich erst einmal auf einen Notsteg durch den FuÃgÃ¤ngertunnel. Das Wasser der Saale steht teilweise schon bis an den Bahndamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser,
heute sollte es eigentlich am frühen Morgen zur Burg Querfurt gehen. Da aber so gegen 08:00 Uhr das Wasser stark von oben auf die Straße tröpfelte haben wir, Reinhard1 und ich, uns entschlossen die Tour ausfallen zu lassen.
Wir konnten ja nicht ahnen, dass sich das Wetter so ab 10:00 Uhr schlagartig besserte. 
Gegen 12:00 Uhr Sonnenschein pur, also noch schnell mit Reinhard1 einen Treffpunkt in Weißenfels vereinbart. Meine Anfahrt heute am Südfeldsee entlang nach WSF brachte mir bis zur Saalebrücke einen persönlichen neuen Rekord ein. 52 Minuten brauchte ich von der Haustür, trotz dreier Ampeln. Wir trafen uns beim Mechaniker unseres Vertrauens im dortigen Zweiradladen. Gemeinsam ging es dann zurück zum Südfeldsee. Weiter an der Westseite entlang bis nach Großkayna. Hier verabschiedete ich mich von meinen Begleiter, der dann die Runde um den See zu Ende fuhr und wieder nach WSF zurückkehrte. Vor mir sah ich schon eine tiefschwarze Wiolke am Horizont. Ich schaffte es gerade noch so bis Frankleben, jetzt brach die Hölle los, aber bevor sie losbrach sah ich noch einen herrlichen Regenbogen.





*(Am linken Bildrand fand ich ein Dach über den Kopf)*
 Schneegraupel von oben, in kürzester Zeit war die Straße weiß. 




Ich stand derweil wohlbehalten und trocken unter einem Schleppdach.
Nach ca. 10 Minuten war der Spuk fast vorbei und ich konnte meine Fahrt fortsetzen. Ich hoffe mal nicht, das die Wolke noch Reinhard1 erwischt hat, er hätte sonst schlechte Karten gehabt.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2011)

@Reinhard1 und Bikermario,
ich habe mal unsere 3 Seen-Tour vom 15. um die drei Geiseltalseen als Video eingestellt. So könnt ihr mal so um die 20 Minuten die Tour vom Sofa nachfahren. Aber Reinhard1 dafür gibt es keine WP-Punkte. Den Ton aber abschalten, da muss beim hochladen und konvertieren wohl etwas schief gelaufen sein.
Video hier: http://de.sevenload.com/videos/9YMHdft-Rund-um-3-Seen


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
für alle die mal schnell eine Strecke erarbeiten wollen, aber kein Navi haben und auch nicht das Kartenmaterial besitzen nachfolgend ein interessanter Link. http://www.naviki.org/de/start/
Natürlich auch für alle anderen Biker und Navi- Besitzer interessant, die Tracks lassen sich in verschiedene Formate abspeichern. Einfach mal reinschauen.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2011)

*@BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Sympathisanten,*
nachdem das Abgrillen 2010 am Geiseltalsee bei Nacht ein toller Erfolg war, lässt Kasebi anfragen wann denn das Angrillen 2011 bei Nacht stattfinden soll. Diesmal aber mit Einweggrills mindestens 2010 Produktionsdatum, besser aber schon 2011.
Desweiteren sollten genügend Zündhölzer und Brandbeschleuniger mitgeführt werden.
Also ich bitte um Vorschläge, wann dieses Event starten soll. 
Wenn es ein schöner sternenklarer Abend ist würde ich als Location den Südfeldsee vorschlagen, auf der Halde Großkayna. 
Dort haben wir auch bei Windstille noch einen guten Luftzug und einen wunderbaren Ausblick.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
heute wollte Reinhard1 und ich eigentlich den neuen Radweg, Anbindung an den sächsischen Teil der zum Kulkwitzsee führt, fahren. Die Anbindung von Sachsen-Anhalt wurde noch zum Ende des Jahres 2010 fertiggestellt.
Treffpunkt war Lützen, aber wie es das Wetter in Merseburg heute morgen so wollte, Regen und Schneeschauer, beließen wir es beim wollten. Gegen 10:00 Uhr war wieder bestes Wetter und so trafen wir uns dann noch zu einer Runde durch das Geiseltal am alt bekannten Treffpunkt Südfeldsee.
Geplantes Ziel war Freyburg über Mücheln. Vom See ging es dann auf die alte Asphaltstraße die am Südhang der Halde Vesta entlang führt nach Bedra. Auf halber Strecke standen wir dann vor einer überfluteten Straße, ca. 100 m lang. das Wasser vom nebenan befindlichen Feld hatte sich dort gesammelt. Da wir die Strecke schon öfter im trockenen gefahren sind dachten wir dass wir eigentlich gut durchkommen müssten. Die ersten Meter ging es auch gut, war noch flach, aber dann wurde es schlagartig tiefer, Pedale unter Wasser. Die Neoprenüberzüge halfen zumindestens bei mir nicht viel, Wasser drang in die Schuhe ein. Nach der Durchfahrt des Wasserhindernisses die Überschuhe ausgewrungen und dann eine Touränderung vorgenommen. Neues Ziel war die Umrundung des Geiseltalsees. Der Rundweg ist ab dem Aussichtsturm Neumark ca. 500 Meter gesperrt. Man ist wohl dabei eine Dränage zu legen, wegen dem Erdfall an der Marina Braunsbedra. In Höhe Stöbnitz sahen wir dann  den nächsten kleinen Böschungsabbruch, so am südlichen Ende des zukünftigen Badestrandes.
In Höhe des Weinberges schauten wir dann urplötzlich in die Augen von zwei Harzer Höhenrindern. Die waren nicht mehr in der Koppel, sondern waren ausgebüchst.
Schnell machten wir uns den Hang hinauf. Über Frankleben und den Runstedter See ging es dann zum Ortseingang von Großkayna, um im dortigen Kiosk einen Kaffee zum aufwärmen zu trinken, hier dann Tourende. So sind statt der geplanten 90 km nur 54 km zusammen gekommen. Nun ja nächste Woche  soll es ja wieder kälter und trockener werden, dann wird die Tour nachgeholt. Zu Hause angekommen wurde dann der Weinbauer informiert, dass zwei seiner Rinder ausgebüchst sind.


----------



## iMER.seburg (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Udo1!
Schon seit einiger Zeit verfolge ich interessiert deine Beiträge hier im Forum. Wenn ich wissen wollte, wie zB. der Vereisungsgrad am RW Geiseltalsee ist oder wo der Saaleradweg unter Wasser steht - hier konnte ich mir anhand deiner Berichte zeitnah ein Bild machen und meine Route planen. Danke dafür!!!
Seit heute bin ich nun registriert und freue mich auf zukünftige Konversationen...
Apropo Absenkungen am GTSee: am WE war ich von Frankleben Richtung Weinberg unterwegs auf dem RW. Nach ca. 2 km (auf Höhe des kleinen separaten Teiches) war der RW gesperrt und ein Stück mit Absperrband abgegrenzt. Gibt es hier auch Absenkungen?
Grüße bis demnächst!


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1!
> Schon seit einiger Zeit verfolge ich interessiert deine Beiträge hier im Forum. Wenn ich wissen wollte, wie zB. der Vereisungsgrad am RW Geiseltalsee ist oder wo der Saaleradweg unter Wasser steht - hier konnte ich mir anhand deiner Berichte zeitnah ein Bild machen und meine Route planen. Danke dafür!!!
> Seit heute bin ich nun registriert und freue mich auf zukünftige Konversationen...
> Apropo Absenkungen am GTSee: am WE war ich von Frankleben Richtung Weinberg unterwegs auf dem RW. Nach ca. 2 km (auf Höhe des kleinen separaten Teiches) war der RW gesperrt und ein Stück mit Absperrband abgegrenzt. Gibt es hier auch Absenkungen?
> Grüße bis demnächst!


Hallo und Willkommen im Forum,
ja Du hast recht, die Absperrung nördlich Frankleben kurz vor dem kleinen Teich ist auch eine Absenkung. Man muss jetzt  über das angrenzende Feld ausweichen. Scheint aber nicht sehr groß zu sein.
Bis demnächst mal bei einer Tour.


----------



## iMER.seburg (26. Januar 2011)

Hoffen wir mal, dass es dabei bleibt, scheinbar nicht groß zu sein...


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
heute habe ich nur eine kleine  Runde nach WSF zum Mechaniker meines Vertrauens unternommen. Gestartet bin ich noch bei Sonnenschein, am Südfeldsee war ich dann in einen Schneesturm geraten und in WSF Ortseingang war die Sonne wieder da.
Ich schaute mir heute in WSF intensiv das neue Antriebskonzept von Diamant für Tourenbikes an. Zahnriemenantrieb ist jetzt, neben dem Kettenantrieb, ein neues Antriebskonzept.
Dazu eine  8 Gang Nabenschaltung und eine Trommelbremse hinten.
Der Hinterbau ist geteilt und kann zum Zahnriemenwechsel geöffnet werden. Das Ritzel und der Zahnkranz (sofern man überhaupt noch Ritzel und Zahnkranz sagen kann) sind wohl aus eine Art Kunststoff. Wie sich der Antrieb bei Matsch und Dreck verhält konnte mir noch keiner sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampflausi (27. Januar 2011)

Hi Team Brustgurtfahrer =)

Ich bin Sarah, ursprünglich aus Merseburg, mittlerweile aber verzogen =) Mein Papa ist ein großer Fan von euch und schaut euch neidisch hinterher, wenn ihr so als Kolonne vorbeiradelt 
Ich komm am 31.01. nach Merseburg und hätt Lust n bissl zu radeln - würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt, falls ne Tour geplant ist 

Grüßlis, Sarah


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2011)

kampflausi schrieb:


> Hi Team Brustgurtfahrer =)
> 
> Ich bin Sarah, ursprünglich aus Merseburg, mittlerweile aber verzogen =) Mein Papa ist ein großer Fan von euch und schaut euch neidisch hinterher, wenn ihr so als Kolonne vorbeiradelt
> Ich komm am 31.01. nach Merseburg und hätt Lust n bissl zu radeln - würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt, falls ne Tour geplant ist
> ...


Na dann müssen wir wohl mal schnell eine Tour planen.
Sag mal wann und wo der Treffpunkt sein soll, wegen des vollen Terminplanes.


----------



## andi65 (27. Januar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> *@BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Sympathisanten,*
> nachdem das Abgrillen 2010 am Geiseltalsee bei Nacht ein toller Erfolg war, lässt Kasebi anfragen wann denn das Angrillen 2011 bei Nacht stattfinden soll. Diesmal aber mit Einweggrills mindestens 2010 Produktionsdatum, besser aber schon 2011.
> Desweiteren sollten genügend Zündhölzer und Brandbeschleuniger mitgeführt werden.
> Also ich bitte um Vorschläge, wann dieses Event starten soll.
> ...


Hallo Udo,
Einweggrills sind noch reichlich vorhanden, allerdings nicht mit Produktionsdatum 2010 oder 2011. Aber dafür ist ausreichend Brandbeschleuniger zur Hand .
Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn wir an einem Wochenende angrillen könnten.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2011)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> Einweggrills sind noch reichlich vorhanden, allerdings nicht mit Produktionsdatum 2010 oder 2011. Aber dafür ist ausreichend Brandbeschleuniger zur Hand .
> Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn wir an einem Wochenende angrillen könnten.


Na dann Andi, Dein Vorschlag?


----------



## kampflausi (28. Januar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann müssen wir wohl mal schnell eine Tour planen.
> Sag mal wann und wo der Treffpunkt sein soll, wegen des vollen Terminplanes.




Also ich werde im Fliegerstädtchen residieren  Wenn das da in der Nähe wär, fänd ich das prima. Aber als grobes Ziel würd ich sagen: Raum Merseburg. Man will die müden Glieder schließlich mal wieder n bissl bewegen 

Ich freu mich


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2011)

kampflausi schrieb:


> Also ich werde im Fliegerstädtchen residieren  Wenn das da in der Nähe wär, fänd ich das prima. Aber als grobes Ziel würd ich sagen: Raum Merseburg. Man will die müden Glieder schließlich mal wieder n bissl bewegen
> 
> Ich freu mich


O.K. Kampflausi,
Treffpunkt Ende Zeppelinstraße/ Kastanienallee 10:00 Uhr, früher geht nicht. Wenn die Zeit nicht passt einfach mitteilen wann Du starten willst ( oder ausgeschlafen hast).
Gibt es irgendwelche Wünsche betreffend der Streckenlänge, der Höhenmeter oder den Zwischenzielen, danach muss ich dann das Bike auswählen.
O.K. habe gerade Dein super sauberes Bike gesehen, damit erübrigt sich die Frage welches Bike ich nehmen muss.
Na dann lassen wir den Schlamm mal auf uns zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampflausi (28. Januar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> O.K. Kampflausi,
> Treffpunkt Ende Zeppelinstraße/ Kastanienallee 10:00 Uhr, früher geht nicht. Wenn die Zeit nicht passt einfach mitteilen wann Du starten willst ( oder ausgeschlafen hast).
> Gibt es irgendwelche Wünsche betreffend der Streckenlänge, der Höhenmeter oder den Zwischenzielen, danach muss ich dann das Bike auswählen.
> O.K. habe gerade Dein super sauberes Bike gesehen, damit erübrigt sich die Frage welches Bike ich nehmen muss.
> Na dann lassen wir den Schlamm mal auf uns zu kommen.



HuHu Udo,

ich glaub ich hab mich ein bisschen doof ausggedrückt: Ich komm am 31.01. nachmittags in Merseburg an und bleibe bis 08.02. Wir müssen das also nicht derart übers Knie brechen. Pedaliert sich auch schlecht 

Bezüglich der Streckenbeschaffenheit: Ich fahr ganz gern immer so zwischen 30km und 50km und ich habs gern schmutzig . 
Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mich überrascht - Hab erst angefangen zu biken, als ich schon aus Merseburg weg war und kenn keine geeigneten Strecken. Wenn ich da bin, fahr ich oft 'ne Runde um den Geiseltalsee...aber das ist meist 'ne saubere Angelegenheit .
Höhentechnisch: Hier im nordischen Flachland gibts wenig Anstiege, aber ich trainier für einen Marathon im Sauerland Mitte Juni. Fazit: Trainingsbedarf !

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2011)

kampflausi schrieb:


> HuHu Udo,
> 
> ich glaub ich hab mich ein bisschen doof ausggedrückt: Ich komm am 31.01. nachmittags in Merseburg an und bleibe bis 08.02. Wir müssen das also nicht derart übers Knie brechen. Pedaliert sich auch schlecht
> 
> ...


O.K. dann habe ich noch ein bischen Zeit. Werde eine ordentliche Strecke (Rundkurs) mit einigen Höhenmetern über die Halden und das Müchelholz planen. Melde Dich wenn es losgehen soll. Der 2.2. sowie er 4. und 5. Februar geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
heute habe ich eine kleine Erkundungstour zur hohlen Eiche im Auenwald von Weißer Elster und Neuer Luppe gemacht. Konkret südöstlich vom Pegel der Weißen Elster Oberthau. Von Merseburg über Meuschau und Lössen ging es auf dem Radweg zwischen Wallendorfer See und Kiesgrube nach Burgliebenau. Das Kieswerk pumpt ordentlich Wasser aus der Kiesgrube in den Wallendorfer See. Seit meinen letzten Besuch vor ca. 14 Tagen ist der Wasserstand im See wieder etwas angestiegen. Für alle Biker, der schon einmal vorhandene Überweg über die Rohrleitung ist weg, also nicht träumen sondern aufpassen auch mit einem Bunnyhop nicht zu überwinden.
Von Burgliebenau dann auf dem Elsterradweg flußaufwärts Richtung Landesgrenze.
Man kann schon wieder das Flußbett der Weißen Elster erkennen.
Auf diesem Bild kann man gut sehen wie der Wasserstand in den letzten Tagen gefallen ist.
Kurz hinter dem Pegel Oberthau ging es über die Brücke der Weißen Elster in den dortigen Auenwald zur hohlen Eiche.
Das Wasser ist fast bis an den Baum herangekommen, aber nur fast.
So wie hier sieht es in weiten Teilen des Auenwaldes aus. Die Hauptwege sind aber gut fahrbar, als sie gebaut wurden hat man sie in weiser Vorausschau schon etwas höher angelegt. Es ging dann weiter durch den Wald Richtung Maßlau. Am Waldausgang dann Tourende,
ich konnte nicht ausmachen wie tief es denn ist. Also umkehr und über Raßnitz wieder retour nach Merseburg.
Dies ist der Überlauf Raßnitzer See in den Wallendorfer See, es fließt ganz ordentlich in den Wallendorfer See hinein. Bis auf den Hauptweg vor Maßlau konnten eigentlich alle Wege einigermaßen gut befahren werden. Zwischen den Seen gibt es noch zwei Wasserdurchfahrten die aber kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Kasebi (30. Januar 2011)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn wir an einem Wochenende angrillen könnten.



Das wäre mir auch lieber da ich zur Zeit sehr unterschiedlich und kurzfristig die Schicht tauschen muß. Bloß nicht am 12./13.2. Da ist Geburtstagsfete bei einem Kumpel.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## andi65 (30. Januar 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das wäre mir auch lieber da ich zur Zeit sehr unterschiedlich und kurzfristig die Schicht tauschen muß. Bloß nicht am 12./13.2. Da ist Geburtstagsfete bei einem Kumpel.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Den Termin hatte ich so im Auge gehabt. Du kannst auch einen Vorschlag machen, da es bei dir auch immer knapp mit der Zeit ist.


----------



## Kasebi (31. Januar 2011)

andi65 schrieb:


> Den Termin hatte ich so im Auge gehabt. Du kannst auch einen Vorschlag machen, da es bei dir auch immer knapp mit der Zeit ist.



Jeder andere Termin im Februar oder März ist mir recht. Außer den Genannten Termin bin ich flexibel., da es am Wochenende immer geht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
das Wetter war ja heute nicht so angenehm, schön naßkalt. So bin ich heute mal zur Halde Blösien und habe die dortigen Wege mal etwas genauer erkundet. Die Anfahrt erfolgte über die Alte Heerstraße. Weiter über die BAB 38 und dann nach ca. 300 m links ab auf den Wirtschaftsweg.
Da der Boden gefroren war konnte ich die Strecke ein wenig über die Felder abkürzen.
Im Hintergrund rechts die Halde Blösien.
Dies ist ein Rundweg der vom Osthang zum Nordhang führt, auf ca. Mitte der Halde. Der Weg führte dann an diversen ehemaligen Hinterlassenschaften der GSSD vorbei.
In den Steilhang der Halde ist noch der Eingang zu einem Bunker zu sehen.
Wahrscheinlich wohnt hier jetzt das Braune und das Graue Langohr.
Weiter ging es eine Stufe höher auf das mittlere Plateau.
Hier befanden sich die FlaRak Stellungen der GSSD die nach Norden ausgerichtet waren.
Wie hier noch gut zu sehen ist.
Der Weg führt dann weiter auf dem Plateau bis zum Westhang, hier ist dann der Weg zu Ende. Ein weiterkommen mit Bike ist dann nicht mehr möglich. Also zurück und hoch auf das Hochplateau, es ging steil bergauf bis zur Westkante der Halde. Von hier hat man einen super Blick auf und über den See, sowie in landeinwärts.
Blick auf die Ortschaft Neumark, noch leicht im Nebel.
Man kann hier recht deutlich den oberen Rundweg und den unteren Rundweg am See erkennen, Blickrichtung Westen.
Der Trampelpfad führt dann den Hang runter. Für die Abfahrt hatte ich 1. leider nicht das richtige Bike und
2. wäre ich für sowas nicht mehr taufrisch genug um mich dort runter zu stürzen.
Also ging es wieder zurück, auch hier wieder alte fast zugewachsenen FlaRak- Stellungen die nach Süden ausgerichter waren. Es ging aber noch einmal nach oben zum höchsten Punkt, der sogar eine  Betonplatte hatte, warscheinlich stand hier ein Radargerät.
Ab hier ging es wieder runter bis zum mittleren Plateau und dann auf der Südseite der Halde zum oberen Rundweg. Entgen dem Uhrzeigersinn weiter um den Geiseltalsee bis zur Rampe.
Zwischendurch ließ sich auch mal, auch wenn es nur für kurze Zeit war, die Sonne blicken.
Die Rampe ist wieder fahrbar.
An der Marina ein kurzer Zwischenstopp am InfoPunkt zum aufwärmen.
Es fehlen nach Aussage der dortigen Mitarbeiterin noch 76 cm bis zum Höchststand von 98 m. Der soll im Frühjahr erreicht werden.
Der Kanal am Überlauf der Geisel aus dem See in Frankleben ist schon gefüllt, das Wasser steht schon bis zum Wehr. Alles in allem war es trotz des naßkalten Wetters eine schöne Tour diesmal sogar mit ein paar Höhenmetern. Die Brustgurtfahrer erhielten heute 12 Punkte auf ihr Konto.


----------



## kampflausi (1. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> O.K. dann habe ich noch ein bischen Zeit. Werde eine ordentliche Strecke (Rundkurs) mit einigen Höhenmetern über die Halden und das Müchelholz planen. Melde Dich wenn es losgehen soll. Der 2.2. sowie er 4. und 5. Februar geht bei mir nicht.



Hallo Udo1,

also jetzt, wo ich endlich durchschaut hab, wann jmd zu Hause ist und wann ich sowieso allein bin; folgendes Resultat: Mir passts am Sonntag Vormittag, 06.02. am besten.
Ansonsten könnte ich auch an den anderen Tagen ein Fensterchen freischaufeln 

Und dann wollt ich noch vorschlagen, dass wir uns auch einfach in der Junkersstraße treffen könnten, weil ich nur 2 Häuser weiter residiere 

Grüßlis, Sarah


----------



## kampflausi (1. Februar 2011)

P.S. Ich steh auf die Maus aufm Lenker - sieht toll aus


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2011)

kampflausi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> 
> also jetzt, wo ich endlich durchschaut hab, wann jmd zu Hause ist und wann ich sowieso allein bin; folgendes Resultat: Mir passts am Sonntag Vormittag, 06.02. am besten.
> Ansonsten könnte ich auch an den anderen Tagen ein Fensterchen freischaufeln
> ...


O.K. Sonntag Vormittag. Musst nur noch mitteilen, wenn Du ausgeschlafen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
für heute hatte ich extra den Wecker stellen lassen, um etwas zeitiger zu starten. Gegen 12:30 Uhr musste ich wieder meinen Startpunkt erreicht haben. So ging es von Merseburg über das alte Kasernengelände bis nach Zscherben und auf dem Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Geusa zur Biogasanlage. Hier wurde die BAB 38 überquert und die Eisenbahnunterführung in Frankleben durchquert. Am Runstedter See ging es dann auf dem Rundweg am Nord.- und Westufer bis zum Südfeldsee. Ab jetzt folgte ich den ökumenischen Pilgerweg. Da man ja schon so seine Zielmarken rund um Merseburg hat die anzeigen wie weit man in einer Stunde bei normalen Windverhältnissen kommt, merkte ich schon kurz vor Roßbach dass es heute nicht klappen würde- starker kalter Westwind von vorn-. Meine Zielmarke passierte ich deshalb mit 3 Minuten Verspätung. Der Pilgerweg führte mich hoch zum Luftschiff. Vom Luftschiff führt ein Wirtschaftsweg, wenig befahren, direkt nach Süden,
den folgte ich 440 Meter und bog dann 90° nach Osten ab. Dieser Abzweig
führte mich über noch meterhohe Schneewehen bis nach Obschütz. Es ging durch Obschütz auf der Hauptstraße bis fast zum östlichen Ortsende. In der Senke bog ich wieder nach Süden auf den Wiesenweg ab.
Auf dem ersten Blick sah er gut aus. Es ging durch ein kleines Waldstück hangaufwärts und endete schließlich vor einen Feld. Also wieder zurück und am Fuße des Hanges den rechten Weg genommen, der am linken Ufer eines Grabens führte.
Es fuhr sich anfangs gut über Wiesen gelangte ich an einem mit Elektrozaun abgesperrten Wiesenhangstück.
Hier war die Traktorspur zu Ende. Also unter dem Zaun durchgekrochen und weiter über die Wiese hangaufwärts. 
Am nördlichen Zaun folgte ich wieder einer Traktorspur die nach Osten führte bis zum Ostzaun. Ich wandte mich deshalb nach Süden, da ich einen Durchgang im Tal erspähte. Die Abfahrt ins Tal war etwas steil und mit Maulwurfshaufen gespickt.
Am Tor angelangt wieder unter dem Zaun durch. Es ging weiter mühselig am linken Ufer des Grabens entlang, nach 80 Meter dann endlich eine Überfahrt über den Graben. Sogleich rüber und auf dem rechten Ufer über ein sehr gut fahrbares Feld weiter dem Grabenlauf folgend.
Die auf einer Anhöhe äsenden Rehe schauten mir ungläubig zu.
Auch eine mir entgegenkommende Reiterin war wohl etwas verwundert hier einen Biker zu begegnen.
Der Graben führte mich dann bis zur Salpeterhütte. Ab jetzt ging es auf einer Straße bis nach Markwerben
am Lindenhof vorbei. Hier möchte ich im Sommer auch nicht unbedingt im freien sitzen, oder nur mit Schutzhelm. Von der Steilwand scheint in diesem Winter einiges  runtergekommen zu sein.
Ab jetzt weiter nach Weißenfels durch den Park an der Markwerbener Straße
zum Kaffee trinken beim Mechaniker meines Vertrauens in die Innenstadt und dann über die Pfennigbrücke nach Tagewerben und Reichhardswerben zum Südfeldsee zurück. Ab hier dann den Rundweg Ostseite über Beuna nach Merseburg zurück.
Es war wieder eine super Strecke, alles dabei, Nebel, kalter Westwind, Schneewehen, Wiesen und Felder mit Kletten zuhauf. Als ich dann am Ziel ankam, kam auch noch die Sonne zum Vorschein, was will man mehr.
Hier die Strecke, im Anhang der Track.


----------



## Bikermario (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Was hälst du von einer kleinen Nachttoure um meine Wilma-Lampe auszuprobieren? Sag mir einfach mal wann du Lust hast.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Was hälst du von einer kleinen Nachttoure um meine Wilma-Lampe auszuprobieren? Sag mir einfach mal wann du Lust hast.
> Gruß Mario


 Für so was bin ich immer zu haben. Diese Woche geht es nicht mehr, zu viele familiäre Events.
Aber ab nächsten Montag kannst Du ja mal einen Vorschlag machen.


----------



## kampflausi (2. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> O.K. Sonntag Vormittag. Musst nur noch mitteilen, wenn Du ausgeschlafen hast.



Sowas rücksichtsvolles! Es gibt also doch noch Menschen auf dieser Erde, die nicht zur Gruppe der Studenten gehören und trotzdem Verständnis für grundlegende Bedürfnisse haben - super! 
Also ausgeschlafen hab ich so gegen - großzügig 9 Uhr. Ich müsste es also schaffen bis um 10 eingepackt zu sein und mich mehr oder weniger dynamisch auf meinen Drahtesel zu schwingen.

Wenn es bis dahin allerdings immernoch so bitterkalt ist, müsste ich beantragen, die Strecke ein wenig zu kürzen... Frauen sind eben nicht kälteresistent .


----------



## Udo1 (2. Februar 2011)

kampflausi schrieb:


> Sowas rücksichtsvolles! Es gibt also doch noch Menschen auf dieser Erde, die nicht zur Gruppe der Studenten gehören und trotzdem Verständnis für grundlegende Bedürfnisse haben - super!
> Also ausgeschlafen hab ich so gegen - großzügig 9 Uhr. Ich müsste es also schaffen bis um 10 eingepackt zu sein und mich mehr oder weniger dynamisch auf meinen Drahtesel zu schwingen.
> 
> Wenn es bis dahin allerdings immernoch so bitterkalt ist, müsste ich beantragen, die Strecke ein wenig zu kürzen... Frauen sind eben nicht kälteresistent .


Das mit der Kälte kenne ich irgendwoher. Werde pünktlich 10:00 Uhr zur Tour erscheinen.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
heute hatte ich leider nur ein Zeitfenster von 2,5 Stunden. Somit konnte ich keine größere Tour fahren.
Start war 10:18 Uhr am Airpark, es ging über einen leichten Hauch von Schnee direkt über die Felder am Rotthügel zur Alten Heerstraße. Auf der Alten Herstraße dann zur Klobikauer Halde. Ab dem Fuß der Halde war der Hauch von Schnee noch unberührt. Meine Reifen zogen die ersten Spuren.
Hier der Anstieg hoch zum Aussichtsturm auf der Halde. Es ging dann zwischen den ehemaligen Sicherungszäunen der Liegenschaft der GSSD bis zur Ostsseite der Halde.
Von hier hat man bei gutem Wetter einen super Blick weit über den Geiseltalsee. Leider war heute noch Hochnebel und die Sicht nicht besonders gut.
Auch wenn es auf diesem Bild nicht so aussieht, es geht gleich rasant bergab.
Da der See im Frühjahr geflutet ist freuen sich die Anlieger über den zu erwaretenden Tourismus. Dafür verfluchen andere die Flutung, da sie jetzt auf ihren Grundstücken Seen bekommen die von Tag zu Tag größer werden und einige neue Häuser sehr bald errreichen werden. Durch den See ist der Grundwasserspiegel rasant angestiegen und steigt stetig weiter, in den ersten Kellern befindet sich schon das Grundwasser.
Auf dem Rundweg ging es dann zurück zum Fuß der Halde Blösien. Auf der Nordseite gibt es einen sehr schmalen Weg der bis zur Ostseite führt. Nach erreichen der Ostseite bin ich dann auf den dortigen Feldweg nach Norden weiter gefahren. Vor mir sah ich dann die ersten Futterdiebe stehen, so an die 18.
Als sie mich erblickten nahmen sie sofort reißaus.
Bin dann die Alte Heerstraße zurück bis in Höhe des letzten Hangars des ehemaligen Flugplatzes.
Ich nahm die Abkürzung über das Feld nach Norden zur ehemaligen Rollbahn. Da die Temperaturen schon so um die 0°C waren, war die Oberfläche des Feldes auch schon etwas angetaut.
Und die Abkürzung muss nicht immer auch die kürzeste Verbindung sein wie ich am Rand des Feldes schmerzlich feststellen musste. Ein Elektrozaun und ein tiefer Graben versperrte mir die Weiterfahrt.
Meine Reifen wurden immer voluminöser.
Nach 2 Stunden und einer Minute Fahrzeit war ich wieder am Ausgangspunkt der heutigen kurzen Tour angelangt. War wieder,eigentlich wie immer, eine super Tour mit eisigem Wind von vorn.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
wer noch Lust und Laune hat und leichten Regen nicht scheut der kann ja "kampflausi" , "Reinhard1" und mich am Sonntag auf eine Tour über die Halden begleiten.
Ich werde mit "kampflausi" um 10:05 Uhr am Eingang zum Airpark in Merseburg vorbei kommen. Danach zur groben Orientierung geht es weiter auf der Alten Heerstraße zur Halde Blösien- Rundweg Geiseltalsee bis zu den zwei Wehren der Leiha- Südfeldsee Hafen -Treffpunkt mit Reinhard1 um 11:00 Uhr - weiter Halde Vesta- Halde Pfännerhall (Trail am Südhang)- Marina Mücheln, dann wird neu beratschlagt wie es weitergehen soll. Es sind noch ein paar Optionen offen.
(Also Regensachen nicht vergessen!! Ein Spritzschutz am Bike wäre auch von Vorteil)
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10613


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
heute waren zwei Brustgurtfahrer mit Kampflausi aus Niedersachsen rund um den Geiseltalsee auf Tour. Aber nicht immer auf dem asphaltierten Rundweg, sondern über drei Halden.
Start war in Merseburg um 10:00 Uhr. Kampflausi war pünktlich zur Stelle,
so dass wir pünktlich Richtung Airpark und Alte Heerstraße aufbrachen. Ab Alter Heerstraße dann Sturm von vorn, der unsere  Geschwindigkeit schlagartig auf 14 km/h absenkte.
Die BAB 38 überquerten wir auf dem Wirtschaftsweg, der von Geusa nach Blösien führt. Kurz vor dem Sportplatz, letztes Haus auf der linken Seite ging es dann zur Halde Blösien.
Bis hoch zum Aussichtspunkt auf der Westseite bin ich nicht, sondern querrüber über die Halde auf den Forstweg zur Ostseite des Geiseltalsees. Reinhard1 wartete derweilen schon am Südfeldsee auf uns. Durch den Sturm von vorn, hat sich meine Weg-Zeit Berechnung ein wenig verändert. So wurde der Treffpunkt kurzfristig am Wehr der Leiha/ Geiseltalsee verlegt. Die Erdfälle und die Unterspülungen des Rundweges nördlich Frankleben sind schon heftig.
Gegen 11:05 Uhr trafen wir dann auf Reinhard1 der schon auf uns wartete.
Zwischen Burgenlandbahn und Leiha ging es auf einen Pfad zur Halde Pfännerhall. Dann den Wanderweg hoch zur Halde.
Von hier hat man einen sehr schönen Blick über den See in Richtung Stöbnitz, Klobikauer Halde und nach Blösien.
Über die Halde
ging es auf den Trail am West hang der Halde wieder zum Rundweg runter.
Weiter ging es auf dem Rundweg bis zur Marina Mücheln zum Kaffeetrinken und Flasche auffüllen.
Nach der kleinen Pause weiter Richtung Stöbnitz und über den zukünftigen Campingplatz zum Geschiebegarten. Jetzt folgten wir den unteren Weg am Hang des Sees bis zum Aussichtspunkt der sich neben dem Gewerbegebiet von Stöbnitz am Rundweg befindet. Nach einem kurzen Besichtigungshalt
ging es dann weiter auf dem Rundweg bis zum Fuß der  Rampe am Nordwestufer. Ich entschloss mich mit Kampflausi die Rampe hoch zu fahren.
Reinhard1 bevorzugte die Weiterfahrt auf dem Rundweg und wollte uns dann von oben entgegenkommen. Nach einigen Metern war dann Schluss mit dem Fahren, jetzt war auf Grund des sehr weichen Bodens schieben angesagt.
Hatte auch was, die super Aussicht entschädigte uns für die kurze Schiebeeinlage. Nach Erreichen des Rundweges, am Abzweig des Goetheweges, sind wir bis kurz hinter dem Weinbergausschank auf dem Rundweg weiter, jetzt aber mit Rückenwind. Hinter dem Weinbergauschank dann nach Norden in den Wald. Weiter ging es auf den Waldweg, grobe Richtung Aussichtsturm Klobikauer Halde, über etliche umgestürzte Bäume
zum Aussichtsturm. Nach der Zufuhr von einigen Kalorien
führte uns der Trampelpfad zwischen den ehemaligen Sicherungszäunen zur Ostseite der Halde. Den Downhill an der Ostseite  dann wieder runter zum Rundweg und weiter  bis zur Halde Blösien. Hier wurde Reinhard1 verabschiedet, der über Frankleben nach Weißenfels zurück fuhr. Wir fuhren auf einen Trampelpfad  am nördlichen Fuß der Halde Blösien bis zur Ostseite.
Hier bogen wir dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden ab und erreichten nach etlichen 100 Metern die Alte Heerstraße. Auf der ging es  dann wieder mit ordentlichem Rückenwind zurück zum Startpunkt der heutigen Tour. Am Ende hatte ich 50,5 km bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 14,5 km/h auf der Uhr. Mein Puls lag heute auch im ordentlichen Bereich von 125 Schlägen im Durchschnitt. Dank an Kampflausi das Du uns nicht geschont hast. Die Tour hat wieder einmal Spaß gemacht. Kampflausi Du warst heute das Sahnehäupchen auf der Tour gerne stehen wir bei einem Deiner nächsten Besuche für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt wieder zur Verfügung.
Hier das Video:


----------



## kampflausi (7. Februar 2011)

Danke lieber Udo,

für die Tour, deine professionelle Kommentatortätigkeit, deine Geduld, deine Durchhalteparolen gegen Ende und die Widmungen im Video.
Demnächst dann auf ein neues  Würde mich sehr freuen.

Grüßlis, kampflausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Ich wäre ja gestern auch mitgekommen, aber ich bin etwas zu spät aufgestanden und habe mich dann kurzer Hand entschlossen mein anderes "Pferd" auszuführen. Das Wetter hat sich ja angeboten und es war auch bei mir ne schöne Tour.
Bis bald dann mal wieder.
Gruß Mario
P.S. Habe mal ein Bild von meinem "Pferdchen" mit reingestellt.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Ich wäre ja gestern auch mitgekommen, aber ich bin etwas zu spät aufgestanden und habe mich dann kurzer Hand entschlossen mein anderes "Pferd" auszuführen. Das Wetter hat sich ja angeboten und es war auch bei mir ne schöne Tour.
> Bis bald dann mal wieder.
> Gruß Mario
> P.S. Habe mal ein Bild von meinem "Pferdchen" mit reingestellt.


Also Mario,
 wie ich sehe hast Du alles getan um die Umwelt wieder enorm zu schädigen. Du hättst lieber was zur Stärkung Deines Immunsystems tuen sollen, nämlich biken.
Ich hoffe mal das das eine Ausnahme war.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 09.02. soll noch einmal die Sonne scheinen bei + 6°C.
Wer also Lust hat eine Tour nach Querfurt zu machen kann sich uns anschließen.
Ziel: Burg Querfurt und anschließend ins Kaffee an der Querne in der Innenstadt.
Treffpunkt 1: Weißenfels 08:30 Uhr Saalebrücke
Treffpunkt 2: Südfeldsee Parkplatz Hafen 09:30 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9557
Strecke geplant:
Merseburg-Südfeldsee-Parkplatz Hafen- Geiseltalsee- Mücheln-  Schnellroda- Mühle Kalzendorf- Kalzendorf-Steigra- Schmoner Hänge Querfurt Burg und Kaffee  Innenstadt-Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf-Langeneichstädt-Mücheln- Südfeldsee- WSF


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
heute waren zwei Brustgurtfahrer mit Gastfahrer wieder auf der obligatorischen Mittwochstour der White Rock Tourenteamfahrer unterwegs.
Es war mit dabei, neben dem Tourguide Udo1, noch Reinhard1 und Uwe vom White-Rock-Tourenteam aus WSF.
Es sollte heute bei diesem herrlichen Wetter die erste größerer Tour im Jahr 2011 sein.
Reinhard1 und Uwe trafen sich in Weißenfels auf der Saalebrücke und ich stieß am Parkplatz Nordufer Südfeldsee dazu. Sie waren schon 5 Minuten vor mir am Treffpunkt, da sich keiner weiter angemeldet hatte sind wir sogleich los.
Vom Parkplatz dann auf dem Pilgerweg retour bis zum Runstedter See und dann auf dem Radweg parallel zur K2173 vor zur Ampelkreuzung an der L178. Die L178 wurde nach Westen zum Geiseltalsee hin überquert. Es ging ein kurzes Stück durch den Wald zwischen Burgenlandbahn und L178 zu den Einläufen der Leiha (2 Brücken am Rundweg). Den Rundweg folgten wir bis Neumark. Hier war die Weiterfahrt zu Ende, der Weg ist wegen Bauarbeiten abgesperrt. Aber es gibt immer einen Schleichweg, der auch gefunden wurde. Weiter dann durch die Baustelle auf dem oberen Rundweg, durch den Tunnel oberhalb der Marina, nach Mücheln. Jetzt folgten wir den Lauf der Geisel bis zur Quelle in St. Micheln. In St. Micheln folgten wir der Hauptstraße nach Westen bis zum Plateau und bogen hier auf einen Feldweg zum Müchelholz ab. Oberhalb des Hessetals folgten wir den Weg am Südrand des Müchelholz  weiter  nach Westen bis zum Westrand des Waldes.
Ab hier auf einen Wiesenweg weiter bis nach Schnellroda. Dieser Streckenabschnitt war äußerst tückisch, hatte es doch in der Nacht Bodenfrost gegeben der von der Sonne schön angetaut wurde und dementsprechend rutschig und schmierig war. Es hieß jetzt höllisch aufpassen, damit man nicht wegrutschte.
In Schnellroda schauten wir uns noch den Schnellrodaer Bauernstein an.
(Dort wurden Rechtshandlungen unter dem Niveau der unteren Gerichtsbarkeit vollzogen)
Von Schnellroda ging es dann bis nach Norden bis zum ersten Feldweg, der nach Westen abzweigte. Dieser führte uns direkt auf die Baustelle des Kalzendorfer ICE-Tunnels.
Vom Tunnel dann weiter über Kalzendorf nach Steigra. An der Trojaburg (ein frühgeschichtliches Rasenlabyrinth) eine kurze Pause
und  dann über die B180 weiter nach Westen in Richtung Schmoner Hänge. Die Hahnenberge passierten wir nördlich, die Schlammablagerungen auf unseren Bikes wurden auch stärker.
Meine Kette sprang schon über das Kettenblatt, aber wir kamen eigentlich trotz Schlamm und schmierigen Bodens gut voran. Wir passierten die Spielberger Höhe östlich und gelangten dann nördlich der Poppenhöhe, mit guter Sicht auf die Burg Querfurt, an die B250.
Es ging dann zum Kreisel am westlichen Ortseingang von Querfurt. Dann nach Süden zum Gewerbegebiet abgebogen und die super Bratwürste aus dem mannsfeldischen am dortigen Verkaufswagen erstanden.
Kurze Pause und weiter auf dem Städteradweg, Merseburg- Querfurt-Eisleben in östlicher Richtung bis Nemsdorf/ Göhrendorf. Der Weg führte uns an der Langeneichstädter Warte vorbei, ich hatte den Weg  noch teilweise als schlechten Feldweg in Erinnerung.
Aber ab den Windenergieanlagen ist jetzt alles asphaltiert. Von Langeneichstädt dann querab nach Stöbnitz zur Tanke, Räder mit einer ordentlichen Maschinenwäsche  verwöhnen. Über Stöbnitz dann  auf dem oberen Rundweg zur Marina Mücheln runter und den unteren Rundweg bis Krumpa gefolgt. Hier trennte ich mich von meinen zwei Mitfahrern, die dann weiter gen Weißenfels fuhren. Ich machte mich dann weiter am Geiseltalsee entlang
bis nach Merseburg in den Radladen und orderte sogleich neue Kette, Kettenblatt, Ritzel, Ölwechselset und Kettenspannerröllchen. Nach guten 92 km und zum Auftakt leider nur 437 HM war die Tour dann bei Kaiserwetter zu Ende.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
nächsten Mittwoch die nächste Mittwochstour mit Teilen der Brustgurtfahrer.
Ziel: das Asisi Panometer Leipzig - Das weltgrößte 360 Grad Panorama (http://www.asisi.de/de/Panometer/Amazonien)
Strecke: Lützen Marktplatz- Radweg über Meuschen bis zum Kulkwitzer See- weiter ostwärts bis zum Panometer in der Richerd Lehmann Str.114
Tourende Eisdiele Lützen Italiener
Streckenlänge ca. 88 km
*Treffpunkt Lützen Marktplatz 09:30 Uhr*
Start in Merseburg um 08:07 Uhr B91 Eingang Südpark
Start in Weißenfels 08:10 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels Brunnen
*Wer also mit möchte sollte rechtzeitig an einem der Treffpunkte erscheinen!*
Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
hier schon mal eine kleine Vorabinfo!!
Am 20.03. Angrilltour zur Marina/Mücheln.
Start 12:00 Uhr Weißenfels Marktplatz-Brunnen, nachdem die Wahlberechtigten des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt von ihrem Wahlrecht gebrauch gemacht haben.
Strecke: WSF- Marina Mücheln zum "Angrillen" über Südfeldsee und Frankleben auf dem Rundweg zur Marina.
*Beginn Angrillen in der Marina am Anleger um 14:00 Uhr!*
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10796


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nächsten Mittwoch die nächste Mittwochstour mit Teilen der Brustgurtfahrer.
> Ziel: das Asisi Panometer Leipzig - Das weltgrößte 360 Grad Panorama (http://www.asisi.de/de/Panometer/Amazonien)
> ...
> Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8992


Tour wurde geändert, da mein Mitfahrer leider kurzfristig ausgefallen ist. Ich wünsche ihm gute Besserung.
Es geht nach Bad Bibra zur Käsescheune über Mücheln- Gleina- Flugplatz Laucha, knappe 95 km.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2011)

@Reinhard1,
Thomas hat sich noch gemeldet, wir fahren nach Leipzig zum Gasometer.
Mach Dir einen entspannten Tag, ich starte jetzt zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
heute fand wieder die Mittwochstour der White Rock Tourenfahrer und Sympathisanten statt.
Mit  dabei waren Thomas vom Tourenteam und Udo1 aus Merseburg. Der Treffpunkt war in Lützen Marktplatz festgelegt worden, so hatte Thomas und ich ungefähr die gleiche Anfahrtsstreckenlänge.
Für 10:00 Uhr war der Start in Lützen vorgesehen. Ich  startete um 08:40 Uhr in Merseburg und nahm die fahrradfeundliche Strecke, die www.naviki.com ausgewiesen hatte, es waren genau 18,4 km.
Von Bad Dürenberg fuhr ich parallel zum Ellerbach Richtung Zöllschen  Lützen. Der Ellerbach wird zur Zeit mit schwerem Gerät sauber gemacht, was man Jahre versäumt hatte wird jetzt in einem Großeinsatz nachgeholt, das Wasser fließt gleich schneller ab.
Da kann man nur sagen spät aber nicht zu spät.
Thomas fuhr schon ein paar Runden um sich warm zu halten, er war schon ungefähr 7 Minuten vor mir am Treffpunkt angelangt. Wir begaben uns dann gleich auf den Radweg Lützen- Kulkwitzersee.
Ab Meuchen fuhren wir zum ersten Mal auf den neu fertiggestellten sachsenanhaltinischen Abschnitt.
In Lausen-Grünau endet dann der Radweg und wir folgten den Weg parallel der  Rohrleitung nach Osten. An der Radrennbahn in Kleinzschoch ging es durch den Volkspark 
am Denkmal der Gefallenen des 3. Österreichischen Korps von der Schlacht 16./ 18. Und 19.10.1813 bei Schleussig, Zschoch und Simbschen.
Weiter nach Osten über die Weiße Elster. Nach 540 Meter bogen wir 90° nach Süden ab bis zur Kantstraße. Diese folgten wir dann nach Osten bis zum Funkhaus des MDR.  Dann noch 50 Meter nach Süden und die Richard- Lehmann Straße überquert, wir hatten unser Ziel erreicht. Das Asisi Panometer Amazonien befindet sich im alten Gasometer.
Wir waren echt erstaunt, wenn wir nicht dorthin gefahren wären, hätten wir was verpasst.
Das Asisi Panometer ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert.
Zurück ging es dann über Connewitz und den Tiergarten Richtung Westen bis Knauthain und dann über Rehbach wieder auf den Radweg Lützen- Kulkwitzersee bis nach Lützen. Hier war dann bei lecker Eis, beim dortigen Italiener, Tourende. War eine interessante Tour zurück bei Sonne und Rückenwind. Es war wohl heute der schönste Tag in dieser Woche. Nach 84 km war ich dann wieder am Ausgangspunkt in Merseburg angelangt.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2011)

@Reinhard1,
ich hoffe doch das Du wieder fitt bist.
Werde Morgen, angeregt durch "*Ein Bilderrätsel aus Sachsen- Anhalt*", mal den durch Opernfreunde eingesteltten Stein (steinernde Jungfrau) einen Besuch abstatten. Aber nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
nächsten Mittwoch wieder die obligatorische Mittwochstour.
Ziel: "steinerne Jungfrau" (Dölau)   
Treffpunkt 1: Saalebrücke Weißenfels 08:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Frankleben Kirche um 09:40 Uhr
hier wartet der Tourguide!!!!   
Weißenfels-Südfeldsee- Runstedter See- Frankleben Kirche- Blösien- Milzau- Delitz a.B.- Holleben-
Zscherben- Dölauer Heide- Dölau Nord (Steinernde Jungfrau)- zurück über  Dölauer Heide- Heidesee- Zscherben- Blösien- Frankleben- Südfeldsee-WSF
Tourlänge: ca. 92 km
Fahrzeit rund 6 Std
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11360


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
habe heute am Vormittag mal schnell einen Rundkurs über Südfeldsee-WSF- Saaleradweg rechtes Ufer- Merseburg absolviert.
Das Wetter war richtig schön für diese Jahreszeit, zumindestens habe ich nicht gefroren.
Zwischen Dehlitz und Oeglitzsch haben sich hinter dem Saaledamm große Wasserflächen ausgebreitet, die sicherlich noch Monate dort sein werden. Es könnte sich aber auch auf Grund des hohen Grundwasserstandes neue Seen bilden.
Hier steht das Wasser schon bis unter der Brücke der BAB 38.
Hinter Kleinkorbetha sieht es nicht viel besser aus.
Der Radweg von WSF bis Leuna Daspig ist wieder gut zu fahren. Wie das Stück von Daspig bis Merseburg aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, da ich heute ab Daspig mal die Abkürzung über die Straße am Hochufer genommen habe.


----------



## Bikermario (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Ich finde deine Tour ja recht interressant und will dir mal ein paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour zeigen. Ich hab mich vorhin mal ein bißchen um den Wallendorfer See rumgetrieben und diese Bilder gemacht. Wir sehen uns dann am Mittwoch, mal sehen ob Reinhard1 wider fit ist. Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
heute waren wir zu  dritt auf einer kurzen nicht sehr warmen Tour.
Treffpunkt war 14:00 Uhr, ich fuhr mich aber schon ab 13:00 Uhr ein wenig warm. Dabei sah ich auch das ein Kraftfahrer mit seinem PKW, der aus dem Nachbarlandkreis stammt, von der Straßenbahn ein wenig beiseite geschoben wurde. Naja kann ja mal vorkommen die haben ja auch nur eine kleine Bahn in Naumburg.
Bin dann weiter zum Treffpunkt am Airpark. Ich habe mich heute mal bei Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein eingeklinkt.
Als erstes aber eine Ansage gemacht. Nicht so schnell fahren, ich kann mit meinen Bike und der überspringenden Kette am Kettenblatt nicht die übliche Geschwindigkeit halten.
Es hat nur noch ein Kettenglied 100% tigen Eingriff im Kettenblatt.
Noch 33 km dann ist der Ölwechsel dran und ein neuer Antriebsstrang mit Kettenblatt, Kette, Kettenspannerröllchen und Ritzel ist auch noch dabei.
Wir machten heute einen kleinen Rundkurs über die Alte Heerstraße, Goetheweg, Geiseltalsee Nordufer, Neumark, Blösien und zurück.
Hinzu mit schönem Rückenwind, dafür zurück mit eisigem Wind von vorn.
Es waren so gefühlte -12°C.
Erich hatte es wieder ziemlich eilig, war wahrscheinlich etwas zu kalt.
Harti machte etwas langsamer und blieb auf meiner Höhe, ihm war es auch zu kalt, hat gleich seine Teilnahme für morgen abgesagt.
Ich fand die Temperaturen eigentlich ganz angenehm.
Auch wenn Harti und Bikermario abgesagt haben, ich starte morgen zur "steinernen Jungfrau", egal wie kalt es wird.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo, .....
> Auch wenn Harti und Bikermario abgesagt haben, ich starte morgen zur "steinernen Jungfrau", egal wie kalt es wird.


Nun ja Reinhard1 hat auch noch am Morgen abgesagt, so habe ich es doch gelassen bei -12°C zu starten. Habe dafür am Nachmittag einen kleinen Rundkurs Merseburg- Weißenfels- Saaleradweg linke Seite- Merseburg gemacht. War ganz nett und gar nicht so kalt.
Dafür habe ich im Burgenlandkreis einen nagelneuen Saaleradwegabschnitt auf der linken Saaleseite gefunden.
Er befindet sich zwischen Großkorbetha und Kraßlau und zieht sich am Fuße des Steilhanges entlang. Ist schon komplett asphaltiert.
Aber Morgen geht es 100% tig zur "steinernen Jungfrau", egal wie das Wetter ist. Sieht aber gut aus für den morgigen Tag, nur -4°C bis +2°C.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
nächste Mittwochstour am 02.03.
Tour von Zeitz über den Mondsee- Lützen- Bad Dürenberg- Saaleradweg bis Weißenfels.
*Treffpunkt1:* Bahnhof Merseburg 09:30 Uhr
*Treffpunkt 2:*Weißenfels West Bahnsteig Burgenlandbahn um 10:14 Uhr
oder alternativ _Bahnhof Weißenfels um 10:10 Uhr_
*Start:* Bahnhofsvorplatz Zeitz 10:48 Uhr
*Strecke:*
Zeitz- Zangenberg- Unterschwöditz- Nonnewitz- Halde Deuben- Mondsee- Großgrimma- Domsen- Tornau- Muschwitz-
(oder alternativ vom Mondsee- Hohenmölsen- ehemaliger StOÜbPl- Muschwitz) Pobles- Sössen- Kölzen- Gostau- Röcken- Lützen
(Italiener  Eisdiele Pause) -Ellerbach- Zöllschen- weiter am Ellerbach bis Kauern-  Tollwitz- Ellerbach- Bad Dürenberg- Saaleradweg bis WSF
Tourlänge: ca. 63 km
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11382


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
heute  ging es nun endlich zur steinernen Jungfrau. Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, sie sieht  echt sexy aus. Da der Stein auch zu heidnischen Zwecken genutzt wurde, Einschlagen von Nägeln in den Stein. Da konnte ich heute aber Hammer und Nagel zu Hause lassen, denn der Sage nach geht das nur bei Gewitter mit Platzregen und solch ein Wetter war heute beim besten Willen nicht zu erwarten.
Vom Airpark Merseburg führte mich der Weg über Freiimpfelde und dem Bahnhof Buna nach Dörstewitz. Der nördliche Ortsausgang ist ja eigentlich gesperrt, wegen der Baustelle ICE. Ich kam aber trotzdem gut durch und fuhr sodann bis Delitz a.B. weiter. In Delitz dann auf dem Goetheweg bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang. Ab hier dann auf einen Feldweg genau nach Norden mit Blick auf Halle Neustadt.
In Holleben ging es durch ein kleines Wäldchen und dann weiter auf einen Feldweg bis zum ehemaligen Kalischacht südlich von Zscherben. Ab hier dann auf Asphalt weiter nach Zscherben und Grube Zscherben bis zur B80. Die B80 wurde nach Norden hin überquert und in Granau bog ich dann nach Westen ab bis zum Steigerhaus. Ab hier führt dann ein überregionaler Wanderweg nach Norden in die Dölauer Heide. Auf dem Bergmannssteig
ging es dann durch die Heide bis zum Heidebahnhof. Der Bergmannssteig muss dermaßen stark befahren und begangen werden, das man hier sogar die auf dem Weg hervorstehenden Baumwurzeln weiß gekennzeichnet hat.
Hier erst einmal Pause bei BoWu und Kaffe zu 1,50 .
Nach der Stärkung auf der Hauptstraße weiter nach Norden durch Dölau in Richtung Brachwitz. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang bin ich dann nach Osten abgebogen. In ca. 230 Meter steht sie dann in voller Schönheit auf  einen Hügel.
Nach der Umrundung des Heidensteins bin ich dann am Feldrain weiter gen Osten bis zur Siedlung Neuaufbau. Von dort weiter nach Süden bis Ortsmitte Dölau, ab hier dann weiter am Ortsrand nach Osten.  Nach dem überqueren des Hechtgrabens ging es dann wieder in die Heide rein. Die Heide wurde in östlicher Richtung durchquert. Am Kuhberg vorbei bis ich dann an der Waldgaststätte Waldkater den östlichen Rand der Heide erreichte. Jetzt folgte ich den Lutherweg einige 100 Meter nach Südwesten. Am äußeren westlichen Rand der ehemaligen russischen Liegenschaft, jetzt eine Parkanlage, führte mich der Weg bis zum alten Stasigebäude.
Hier ist jetzt der Sitz des Finanzamtes,
und in einem daneben liegenden Gebäude befindet sich die Außenstelle Halle der Bundesbeauftragten für die Unterlagen des Staatssicherheitsdienstes der ehemaligen Deutschen Demokratischen Republik.
Weiter ging es an der Eissporthalle vorbei bis zum Saalekanal. Die B80 wurde unterquert und es wurde jetzt der Weg am Kanalufer der nach Südwesten führt gefolgt.
Das Wasser steht noch ordentlich auf den Wiesen, jetzt natürlich eisförmig.
Teilabschnitte des Saaleradweges sind noch vereist, es werden auf alle Fälle noch Wochenvergehen bis das ganze Wasser abgelaufen ist.  Am Ende des Kanals musste mangels vorhandenen Weges wieder einmal über ein Feld ausgewichen werden.
Über Wiesenwege kam ich dann bis nach Schlettau und konnte so die Hauptstraße bis nach Holleben folgen. Von Holleben dann weiter bis nach Delitz a.B. und ab hier dann wieder über Dörstewitz bis nach Merseburg.
Das Wetter heute war ideal nicht zu kalt und auch nicht zu warm, gerade richtig. Der Boden war noch gefroren. so dass auch  feuchte Abschnitte gut überwunden werden konnten. Für die Brustgurtfahrer sind dann auch noch 14 Punkte im WP dazu gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2011)

Hallo,
heute ist ja bekanntlich der 1. März, da gilt wieder der Sommerbefehl. Also alle über 40 jährigen Pelzmützen in den Schrank und Schirmmütze raus.


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2011)

Hallo liebe *"Merseburg und Umgebung"* Leserinnen und Leser,
den Tourbericht mit kleinem Video von der gestrigen Mittwochstour findet ihr diesmal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8072761&postcount=185


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2011)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour findet diesmal an einem Donnerstag, den 10.03. statt, da ja Mittwoch bekannlich der Aschermittwoch ist.
Strecke:
Leißling- DB bis Naumburg- Burgenlandbahn bis Kirchscheidungen-Thalwinkel- Bergwinkel- Orlas- Wangen- Mittelberg-Steinbruchweg-Wangen-  Nebra- ( je nach Zeit mit der Burgenlandbahn zurück und noch weiter auf  dem Unstrutradweg und dann mit der Burgenlandbahn)
Tourlänge: ca. 48 km und ca. 600 HM
Fahrzeit rund 5 Std
Treffpunkt 1: 08:36 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg
Treffpunkt 2: 08:50 Uhr Bahnhof Leißling
Start in Kirchscheidungen: 09:31 Uhr

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11427


----------



## Udo1 (7. März 2011)

Hallo,
habe heutemal eine ausgedehnte Runde nach Weißenfels gemacht und bin dann auf dem Rippachradweg wieder zur Saale. Zwischen Poserna und Kleingöhren befindet sich rechts neben dem Radweg eine kleine Halde, da gibt es einen schönen, leider nur kurzen Wurzeltrail.
Und zum Abschluss gibt es noch eine schöne kurze knackige altersgerechte Abfahrt.
Von den Höhen Großgöhren hat man einen sehr guten Blick über den Burgenladkreis und  dem Saalekreis.
Hier ist die Blickrichtung Leuna, im Hintergrund in der Mitte die Klobikauer Halde am Geiseltalsee.
War eine schöne Tour, na bei dem Wetter ja auch kein Wunder.


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2011)

Hallo,
habe für die heutige Spontantour Richtung Osendorfer  Halde- Hufeisensee- Dölauer Heide noch einen Begleiter gefunden. Harti vom Merseburger Radverein fand das Wetter auch besser zum Radfahren, als rumzusitzen.
Tourbericht heute Abend.


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2011)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht der heutigen Spontantour.
Eswaren Unterwegs Harti vom Merseburger Radverein und ich. Das heutige Ziel auf unseren Rundkurs war der Hufeisensee. Start 09:30 Uhr an der Kreuzung Gerichtshain B71. Der Start war wie immer pünktlich und so ging es gleich nach Schkopau, durch den Schlosspark zum Saaleradweg über die Eisenbahnbrücke an der Saale. Bis Ortseingang Kollenbey wärmte uns die Sonne die rechte Körperhälfte. Auf dem Damm der Steinlache ging es dann weiter bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Lochau. Hier dann auf dem Damm der Weißen Elster weiter. Vor der Eisenbahnbrücke bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren durch Döllnitz weiter bis zur neuen ICE- Überführung. Nach der Unterquerung bogen wir nach Norden auf die Straße die zum Kanusportzentrum Osendorfer See führt ( Am Tagebau) ab. Nach 410 m führt ein Trail hoch zur Halde.
Wenn es trocken ist sehr staubig durch den feinen Kohlenstaub. Heute hatten wir Glück, es war feucht und daher auch sehr rutschig. Der Weg war mal als Gosewanderweg Halle  Leipzig ausgeschildert.
Wir folgten ihn immer an der Westkante des Osendorfer Sees entlang nach Norden. Es ging durch einen Birkenhain,
im Frühjahr muss es hier herrlich aussehen. Ist auch eine sehr schöne MTB-Strecke bis zum nördlichen Ende des ehemaligen Tagebaus.
In Höhe der Messehallen Halle kamen wir dann an die B6. Diese wurde nordwärts überquert und die Messehallen wurden dann östlich umfahren. Nach unterqueren der Eisenbahnlinie hatten wir dann Kanena erreicht. Am westlichen Ortsrand 200 m nach Norden und dann nach Nodwesten auf das östliche Ufer des Hufeisensees abgebogen.
Am Ufer befindet sich ein etwas besserer Trampelpfad, den wir dann nach Norden folgten.
Aber auch hier sah man die Hinterlassenschaften einiger Mitbürger die mindestens 10 Müllsäcke im Unterholz abgeladen hatten.
Der Weg führte uns dann entgegen der Uhrzeigerrichtung um den See bis zum südlichen Ende des Westufers. Hier war gerade ein Eisbader aus dem Wasser gestiegen der gar fürchterlich über den kalten Südostwind, der um seinen nicht bedeckten Körper strich, fluchte. Ab hier wandten wir und gen Nordwesten. Es ging auf einen Feldweg östlich des Wasserwerkes Kanena vorbei bis zur Delitzscher Straße, die wir ca. 300 m westlich der Halloren Schokoladenmanufaktur erreichten. Weiter ging es dann 110 m nach Westen, um sofort nach Norden in die Freiimpfelder Straße abzubiegen. Diese folgten wir bis zur Berliner Brücke. Auf der Brücke ein kurzer Halt und den Blick über Halle, die von der Sonne erstrahlt wurde, zu werfen.
Halle sieht im Sonnenlicht wirklich schön aus, man muss sich aber immer ein Objekt das etwas entfernt ist aussuchen. Wer kürzer schaut könnte auch bei Sonnenlicht manchmal sehr enttäuscht sein. Wir fuhren weiter durch Halle in westlicher Richtung bis zum Geistkeller. Dann die Bernburger Straße nach Norden. Als wir den Mühlweg erreicht hatten bogen wir in diesen ein und kamen an der Fontäne auf der Ziegelwiese zum stehen.
Es ging dann weiter über die Ziegelwiese nach Westen zur Peißnitzinsel bis zum Gimritzer Damm. Den überquerten wir dann auf Höhe der Walter Hülse Straße und folgten dieser bis zur Dölauer Heide. Unser Weg führte am Nordrand der Gartenstadt Nietleben bis zum Heidesee Ostufer.
Auf der Alten Eisleber Straße fuhren wir dann bis zur B80. Die B80 wurde überquert und im Gewerbegebiet Zscherben im Werksverkauf einer Fleischerei wurde ein Verpflegungshalt eingelegt. Nach der Stärkung dann mit frischen Kräften weiter über die Kolonie Schlettau und dem westlichen Ortsrand von Holleben zur L171. Auf dem Radweg über Benkendorf , Rockendorf, Neukirchen nach Hohenweiden. Am Autohaus in Rathmannsdorf dann nach Osten parallel zum alten Saalearm abgebogen und auf dem Wanderweg weiter bis zur Schleuse Planena.
Die Schleuse wird zurzeit instandgesetzt. Jetzt ging es weiter auf dem Saaleradweg durch Planena, an der Baustelle der ICE- Trassen Halle und Leipzig bis zur B91.
Nach Erreichen der B91 fuhren  wir dann den parallel zur Bundesstraße führenden Radweg nach Merseburg zurück, hier nach dem obligatorischen Gruppenfoto
Tourende. 
Das Wetter war heute ideal, Sonne pur und die Wege bis auf wenige kurze Ausnahmen waren allesamt trocken. Durch Halle ließ es sich ebenfalls gut fahren, die Radwege waren in einem passablen Zustand. Danke an meinen Mitfahrer, ohne ihn hätte die Tour nur halb so viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Mittwochstour findet diesmal an einem Donnerstag, den 10.03. statt, da ja Mittwoch bekannlich der Aschermittwoch ist.
> Strecke:
> Leißling- DB bis Naumburg- Burgenlandbahn bis Kirchscheidungen-Thalwinkel- Bergwinkel- Orlas- Wangen- Mittelberg-Steinbruchweg-Wangen-  Nebra- ( je nach Zeit mit der Burgenlandbahn zurück und noch weiter auf  dem Unstrutradweg und dann mit der Burgenlandbahn)
> ...


Tour muss leider auf den 16.03. verschoben werden. Da ist das Wetter auch besser, 14°C und ein Mix aus Sonne und Wolken.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11427


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2011)

Hallo,
muss meine heutige Radtour wegen starken Versorgungsengpässen zur nächsten Tankstelle durchführen, mit Klappstuhl. Grund es gibt kein Benzin, was es in tiefsten DDR Zeiten nicht gab gibt es jetzt. Werde also auf den Tankwagen warten und dann schnell meinen Wagen holen und die Kanister und das Benzinfass um für die nächsten Kilometer gerüstet zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> muss meine heutige Radtour wegen starken Versorgungsengpässen zur nächsten Tankstelle durchführen, mit Klappstuhl. Grund es gibt kein Benzin, was es in tiefsten DDR Zeiten nicht gab gibt es jetzt. Werde also auf den Tankwagen warten und dann schnell meinen Wagen holen und die Kanister und das Benzinfass um für die nächsten Kilometer gerüstet zu sein.


Ich habe dann gewartet und gewartet,
aber es kam kein Tankwagen. Dafür viele Autofahrer die nur kurz einen Zwischenstopp einlegten und dann wieder weiter fuhren, ohne zu tanken.
Ich bin dann auch weiter nach Weißenfels zum Rohloff Ölwechsel. Hier traf ich Reinhard1 der mir berichtete auch in Weißenfels bei der Tankstelle mit der Muschel kein Benzin nur das teure E10. Nach dem Ölwechsel ging es zum geplanten Radweg WSF-Roßbach, ehemalige Eisenbahntrasse. Hinter Tagewerben ist es schon teiweise fertiggestellt, in diesem Jahr will der Burgenlandkreis aber den kompletten Weg fertigstellen.
In Blickrichtung geht es dann nach Weißenfels zum Einstieg Heuweg.
Hier geht der Weg dann am westlichen Ortsrand von Tagewerben nach Roßbach.
Am Nordufer des Südfeldsees trennten sich dann wieder unserer Wege.


----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2011)

Hallo,
gestern Abend fand der erste Kegelabend der Mittwochsfahrer und Brustgurtfahrer, organisiert von Reinhard1, auf der Kegelbahn in Burgwerben statt.
Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen es war eine tolle Auftaktveranstaltung, Danke Reinhard1 für den gelungenen Abend.
Nächster Termin ist der 08.04., nicht nur für die Mittwochsfahrer und BRUSTGURTFAHRER, Gäste sind Willkommen.


----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2011)

Hallo,
am heutigen Vormittag war ich ein wenig im Kyffhäuserrevier unterwegs.
Start war der Parkplatz Eingang Napptal.
Dann Richtung Norden, den  ausgewiesenen Wanderweg 2 hoch. Nach über 20 Jahren war ich wieder auf diesen Weg unterwegs und musste feststellen, das die Wurzeln über den Weg  immer noch da sind und zwar noch schöner und größer. An einigen Stellen hat man auch noch einen schönen Ausblick auf das Bauernkriegspanorama und Bad Frankenhausen.
Bad Frankenhausen lag leider noch ein wenig im Dunst.
Weiter ging es den Weg hoch Richtung Aussicht Hornungshöhe.
Nach einigen weitern 100 Metern öffnete sich der Pfad und wurde zu einer neugeschaffenen WAB, die Hänge alle abgeholz, der Weg schmierig und matschig, das Vorwärtskommen war jetzt schon beschwerlicher.
Es sieht hier oben wahrlich nicht verlockend aus.
An diesem Wegweiserverließ ich dann den Weg 2 und folgte den Kyffhäuserweg weiter.
Nach überqueren der B85 ging es einen Weg weiter, der schon lange von keinem Zweibeiner mehr betretenwurde. Am Anfang umgestürzte Bäume die es zu überwinden galt. Dann ein durch Borstenvieh aufgewühlter Weg, so gelangte ich an den ausgeschilderten Wanderweg, rotes Dreieck, der zur Ruine Rothenburg führte.
Jetzt ging es wieder zügig talwärts.
Wir folgten dann den ausgewiesenen Weg Nr 3.
Durch das fehlen der Belaubung hatte man einen sehr schönen Blick in die Täler. Die B85 lag jetzt links von uns.
Wobei, die 3 macht hoch zu auch viel Spaß, da kommt man dann wenigstens etwas ins schwitzen.
Leider wurde uns der Weg kurz vor dem Ziel noch von einem Baum versperrt. Der erste Baum wurde durchgesägt, für den zweiten hatte wohl der Sprit in der Motorsäge nicht mehr gereicht.
Trotzdem war es eine tolle Runde, werde demnächst etwas länger im Kyffhäuser verweilen.


----------



## Kasebi (12. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern Abend fand der erste Kegelabend der Mittwochsfahrer und Brustgurtfahrer, organisiert von Reinhard1, auf der Kegelbahn in Burgwerben statt.
> Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen es war eine tolle Auftaktveranstaltung, Danke Reinhard1 für den gelungenen Abend.
> 
> ...




*S*****E* Ich habs verpaßt und erst heute früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit drann gedacht.


  


   


    


     


:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


Aber beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> *S*****E* Ich habs verpaßt und erst heute früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit drann gedacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dir ist verziehen.


----------



## Udo1 (13. März 2011)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust heute eine Sonntagsnachmittagstour zu unternehmen.
Ich starte um 12:40 Uhr ab Airpark Merseburg Richtung Frankleben Geiseltalsee. Dort werde ich, ist ja noch Winterpokal, so gegen 13:15 Uhr bis 13:20 Uhr eintreffen. Wäre also der Treffpunkt 2.
Bin jetzt wandern auf dem Rüsterweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer hat Lust heute eine Sonntagsnachmittagstour zu unternehmen.
> Ich starte um 12:40 Uhr ab Airpark Merseburg Richtung Frankleben Geiseltalsee. Dort werde ich, ist ja noch Winterpokal, so gegen 13:15 Uhr bis 13:20 Uhr eintreffen. Wäre also der Treffpunkt 2.
> ....


Ja außer Reinhard1 war heute am Nachmittag keiner mit von der Partie.
War heute auch Streß pur, Biker aller Schattierungen waren unterwegs mit und ohne Elektounterstützung.
War trotzdem toll, bis demnächst, vielleicht mal zu einer Feierabendtour.


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2011)

Hallo,
die heutige Mittwochstour fÃ¼hrte uns auf einen Rundkurs Ã¼ber 40,8 km und 745 HM von Kirchscheidungen Ã¼ber den Orlas nach Wangen und wieder zurÃ¼ck nach Kirchscheidungen.
Es waren dabei:
Der Tourguide Udo1, Reinhard1, sowie JÃ¼rgen und Rainer von den WhiteâRock- Tourenteamsympathisanten.
Da die LokfÃ¼hrer heute nicht gestreikt hatten, konnte ich also getrost mit dem Regionalzug Halle- Eisennach von Merseburg aus los fahren. Meine drei Mitfahrer standen auch pÃ¼nktlich in LeiÃling auf dem Bahnsteig. Ãber Naumburg ging es dann mit der Burgenlandbahn nach Kirchscheidungen. PÃ¼nktlich um 09:32 Uhr konnten wir Richtung Westen starten. Wir verlieÃen Kirchscheidungen in sÃ¼dwestlicher Richtung zum Waldgebiet des Biberbachtals.
Der Wind meinte es jetzt gut mit und, aus Osten wehend schob er uns die Steigung zum Wald hoch. Im Waldgebiet angekommen, erst einmal ein kurzer Anzugswechselhalt, es wurde doch etwas warm hangaufwÃ¤rts.
Wir fuhren westwÃ¤rts durch das Waldgebiet hinunter zum Biberbach nach Thalwinkel. Der Weg war stellenweise noch ganz schÃ¶n rutschig, da hieÃ es aufpassen, denn unsere Knochen sind auch nicht mehr die frischesten. Von Thalwinkel folgten wir der SerpentinenstraÃe mit 11% Steigung hoch nach Bergwinkel. Oben angekommen wandten wir uns nach Westen und folgten den Wanderweg ca. 1,1 km. Dann sofort 90Â° nach Norden weiter bis zur StraÃengabelung Altenroda und Nebra. Hier bogen wir wieder nach Westen ab und fuhren auf Altenroda zu. Der Ort wurde genau westwÃ¤rts bergauf durchquert. Ab Ortsausgang wurde der Wirtschaftsweg mit Betonspuren versehen die fÃ¼hrten bis nÃ¶rdlich des Orlas zum Fischteich 291m Ã¼.NN.
UngefÃ¤hr 150 Meter hinter dem Teich bogen wir dann 90Â° nach Norden ab und folgten den Weg ca. 680 Meter. Hier wieder 90Â° nach Westen, ungefÃ¤hr 200 Meter , weiter. Jetzt wieder nach Norden abgebogen und auf dem HÃ¶henweg in das Waldgebiet sÃ¼dwestlich GroÃwangen weiter. An der Wegespinne am Punkt 245,5 dann nach Nordosten den Weg weiter folgend bis zu den Wangener Schanzen.
Jetzt ging es zÃ¼gig durch sehr schÃ¶ne Hohlwege rasant ins Tal hinunter.
Man musste aber ziemlich aufpassen, da unter dem hohen Lauf sehr viele Ãste und Steine verborgen waren und an einigen Stellen der Untergrund noch sehr feucht und schmierig war. In GroÃwangen angekommen ging es sofort Ã¼ber die Unstrut nach Kleinwangen und dann die StraÃe hoch zur Arche Nebra. Nach 1190 Metern bogen wir von der StraÃe ab auf den neuen Wanderweg, der zum Mittelberg fÃ¼hrt, ab. Wir folgten den Weg bis zur neu erbauten SchutzhÃ¼tte, hier eine kleine Pause
und nach der kurzen StÃ¤rkung den Weg weiter gefolgt. Nach 200 Metern gabelte sich  der Wanderweg, nach links ging es weiter zum Mittelberg und nach rechts wieder leicht in einem Bogen nach SÃ¼dosten. Wir folgten den Abzweig nach SÃ¼dosten und beobachteten gerade noch so, wie uns ein Keiler parallel am Hang zu unserer Fahrtrichtung im Schweinsgalopp begleitete. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns dann hangabwÃ¤rts bis in den Wangener Grund zum Punkt 129,9. Es ging weiter durch den Wangener Grund nach Norden bis das Feld rechts von uns an den Waldrand stieÃ. Ab hier bogen wir dann in einem spitzen Winkel  bergauf nach Osten ab.
Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns fast bis zum Waldrand hoch. 100 Meter vor dem Waldrand stieÃen wir dann auf den Steinbruchweg, den wir bis nach Kleinwangen runter folgten.
In Kleinwangen rÃ¼ckten wir erst einmal zur Mittagspause in âMaria`s gute Stubeâ ein.
Im Kaminzimmer wÃ¤rmten wir uns bei Speis und Trank ein wenig auf und machten uns danach auf dem Unstrutradweg nach Nebra. Wir Ã¼berquerten die Unstrut und bogen dieses Mal nicht nach Osten stadteinwÃ¤rts ab, sondern stiegen die Treppe die genau gegenÃ¼ber der UnstrutbrÃ¼cke geradeaus nach Nebra zum Schlossberg hochfÃ¼hrte hoch.
Nebra verlieÃen wir sÃ¼dÃ¶stlich und fuhren auf einer alten mit vielen SchlaglÃ¶chern versehenen StraÃe weiter bis zum Einstieg in das Dissautal. Hier folgten wir den âKyffhÃ¤user-Feengrottenwanderwegâ.
Am Abzweig Talweg, HÃ¶he 151,6 folgten wir den Verlauf des Talweges. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns nach SÃ¼dosten  Ã¼ber die Neue ICE-Trasse, die hier in einem Tunnel mÃ¼ndete
der unter dem Orlas in das Saubachtal fÃ¼hrt. Wir folgten den Talweg weiter
bis zum Neidstein gegenÃ¼ber  dem Schloss Burgscheidungen. Von hier hat man an guten Sonnentagen einen herrlichen Blick in das Unstruttal, das Bindetal und auf den Ort TrÃ¶bsdorf.
Ab TrÃ¶bsdorf fuhren wir auf der StraÃe nach Kirchscheidungen zurÃ¼ck, wo uns nach ca. 20 Minuten Wartezeit die Burgenlandbahn wieder aufnahm.
Es war eine landschaftlich sehr schÃ¶ne Tour, bei wenig Wind von vorn, meistens von hinten und von der Seite. Die Sonne fehlte leider, so konnte man die schÃ¶ne Landschaft durch den Hochnebel nicht so gut sehen. Auf jeden Fall sollte die Tour bei Sonne und grÃ¼nen Laub an den BÃ¤umen wiederholt werden.
Und hier das Video
Alle Bilder hier: http://de.sevenload.com/suche/BT20110316/bilder


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2011)

Hallo,
war heute im Ziegelrodaer Forst und habe auf den Trails für nächste Woche schon mal einige große äste weggeräumt. Anschließend bin ich dann runter in das Märzenbechertal, alles weiß soweit das Auge blicken kann.




Die Fläche mit den Märzenbechern ist in doiesem Jahr noch größer als 2010.




Am nächsten Mittwoch ist Start um 10:27 Uhr vom Bahnhof Querfurt, oder vom Treffpunkt Bahnhof Frankleben 09:50 Uhr. Dann mit der Burgenlandbahn bis Querfurt.
Länge der Strecke so 42 km, wird wieder eine interessante Strecke.


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2011)

Hallo,
nächsten Mittwoch, den 23.03. lockere Tour von Querfurt Bahnhof durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst in das Märzenbechertal.
Start in Querfurt Bahnhof 10:27 Uhr
Treffpunkt 1 in Merseburg Bahnhof Abfahrt auf Gleis 7 um 09:44 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2 in Frankleben Bahnhof Abfahrt um 09:50 Uhr, dann mit der Burgenlandbahn und Hopperticket nach Querfurt.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11493
Strecke geplant, kann aber durchaus spontan je nach Zeit abgeändert werden. Strecke ist nur ein Anhalt:


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2011)

Hallo,
bei dem heutigen Kaiserwetter gab es wieder einmal eine kleine Runde über die Halden am Geiseltalsee, mit "Kampflausi" und Begleitung.
Start war Punkt 10:30 Uhr in Merseburg. Der Wind wehte aus nördlicher Richtung, also für die heutige Tour die optimale Windrichtung, kein Wind von vorn. Es ging gleich zur Alten Heerstraße Richtung Westen. Nach ca. 1000 m hinter der BAB 38 bogen wir dann hart nach Süden auf einen Feldweg ein. Durch den jetzt einsetzenden Rückenwind ging es zügig bis zur Halde Blösien. Diese wurde erklommen bis zur Westkante, wo man ja bekanntlich einen super Blick über den See hat. Bei diesem Wetter war der Ausblick über den See mit seinem blauen Wasser einfach Spitze.
Danach hieß es wieder die Bikes aufnehmen und die Halde wieder runter,
dieses Mal aber mit einer durchaus höheren Geschwindigkeit als bei der Hochfahrt.
Auf dem Geiseltalrundweg ging es in Uhrzeigerrichtung bis zur Halde Pfännerhall. Dann die Halde hoch und auf der Halde bis zur Westkante.
Von der Westkante auf der Waldautobahn nach Süden und dann auf einen Weg an der Westkante entlang nach Norden. An der Nordwestkante  führt ein kleiner Trail runter zum Fuß der Halde.
Der obere Teil ist noch etwas feucht, hier heißt es ein wenig aufpassen.
Unten angkommen schnell noch ein Schlauchwechsel hinten und danach weiter auf dem Rundweg zur Marina Mücheln.
Schiffe auf dem Wasser, im Hafen der Marina, ist noch ein sehr seltener Anblick. Kurze Stärkung und sogleich weiter Richtung Weinberg.
Wir bogen aber an der Nordseite der Klobikauer Halde auf den Goetheweg ab und folgten diesen bis zum Einstieg in den Städteradweg Merseburg-Eisleben.
Auf der Alten Heerstraße (ist jetzt der Radweg "Städtetour Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben") dann wieder bis nach Merseburg zurück. Am Ende hatte ich 47 km auf dem Tacho. Es war wieder einmal eine schöne Tour mit sehr netten Mitfahrern bei Sonne satt. Allen ein schönes Wochenende bis demnächst vielleicht wieder bei einer Tour im südlichen sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## leffith (20. März 2011)

Hallo Udo1,
vielen Dank für die herrliche Tour am gestrigen Tag. Es hat uns allen sehr viel Spaß gemacht die Höhen und Tiefen rund um den Geiseltalsee zu erfahren. Und wenn Engel reisen stimmt ja bekanntlich auch das Wetter.  Gerne nehme ich bald dein Angebot an, ne schöne Feierabendrunde zu fahren.  Bis dann wünsch ich dir im Namen aller Mitfahrer einen schönen Sonntag! 
leffith


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2011)

Hallo,
heute war ich als Tourguide mit den White Rock Tourenteam zum Anradeln unterwegs!!
Bei sonnigem Frühlingshaftem Wetter trafen sich am heutigen Sonntag, nach dem Wahlgang, auf dem Markt  13 verwegene Radlerinnen und Radler zum Anradeln 2011.
Die Beteiligung vom Tourenteam war eher bescheiden, so mussten einige Radler aus Merseburg das kleine Häuflein verstärken.
Punkt 12:00 Uhr starteten die Teilnehmer unter Führung des Tourguide Udo1 aus Merseburg zum Saaleradweg. Es ging auf dem Radweg die Merseburger Straße hoch zum Heuweg und dann die Tagewerbener Straße weiter über Tagewerben und Reichhardswerben zum Südufer des Südfeldsees.




Das Feld war hier noch geschlossen. Am Vogelbeobachtungsturm, an der Westseite des Sees, wurde kurz zu einem Gruppenfoto gehalten.
Wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann war die Stimmung gut und die Gesichter sahen noch frisch aus. Wir folgten dann den Weg weiter bis zum Runstedter See. Am südwestlichen Ufer folgten wir dann den Radweg nach Westen zur L178. Weiter ging es Richtung Braunsbedra. Nach 300 Meter wechselten wir dann auf die Straße und bogen dann nach 100 Metern ab zur Pfännerhall.  Am östlichen Fuß der Halde Pfännerhall führte uns der Weg dann direkt zum Geiseltalseerundweg. Jetzt zog sich das Feld schon ein wenig in die Länge. Das E-Bike hatte fast einen Platten auf dem Hinterrad und fuhr sich dadurch natürlich sehr schwer.
Der Tourguide schuf Abhilfe und konnte jetzt seine neue Luftpumpe zum ersten Mal benutzen. Sie pumpt vorzüglich, war also kein Fehlkauf bei der Außenstelle Zweirad-Riese in Merseburg gewesen. Das Feld wartete unterdessen am Aussichtspunkt Neumark geduldig auf uns Nachzügler. Ohne zu stoppen ging es an den wartenden vorbei. Die uns aber unweit des Aussichtsturmes wieder eingeholt hatten. Gemeinsam fielen wir dann in der Marina in Mücheln ein. Der Besucherandrang zum Angrillen hielt sich in Grenzen und die Bratwurst für 2,- war auch etwas klein geraten, hat mir aber geschmeckt.
Nach der Stärkung verabschiedete sich der Tourguide von den Teilnehmern und fuhr dann mit Harti vom Merseburger Radverein in Richtung Weinberg weiter. Reinhard1 übernahm die Führung für die Rücktour. Ich hoffe mal dass alle gut wieder in Weißenfels angekommen sind. Harti und der Tourguide genehmigten sich am Weinberg in der wärmenden Sonne noch ein Gläschen Wein.
Drei weitere Tourteilnehmer hatten es auch noch vorgezogen den die Rückfahrt über den Weinberg zu machen.
Es war eine schöne Tour nicht zu schnell, gerade richtig zum Einstieg in die neue Bikesaison 2011.
Es war schön Euch führen zu dürfen, vielleicht demnächst mal wieder bei einer Tour.
Alle Bilder hier: http://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=33&idart=321


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2011)

Hallo,
wer Zeit und Lust hat, am Dienstag, den 22.03. findet eine Tour Merseburg- Zscherben, weiter mit der DB (Hopperticket) bis Sangerhausen statt.
Start Sangerhausen 09:52 Uhr. Weiter nach Gonna- Riestedt- Bayernaumburg- Wolferstedt- Winkel- Querfurt- Langeneichstädt- nach Merseburg, ca 65 km.
Treffpunkt: Bahnübergang Merseburg Elisabethhöhe 08:00 Uhr
Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11505


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer Zeit und Lust hat, am Dienstag, den 22.03. findet eine Tour Merseburg- Zscherben, weiter mit der DB (Hopperticket) bis Sangerhausen statt.
> Start Sangerhausen 09:52 Uhr. Weiter nach Gonna- Riestedt- Bayernaumburg- Wolferstedt- Winkel- Querfurt- Langeneichstädt- nach Merseburg, ca 65 km.
> Treffpunkt: Bahnübergang Merseburg Elisabethhöhe 08:00 Uhr
> Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11505


Also wer noch mit möchte, der Start ist um 5 Minuten ab Bahnübergang Merseburg Elisabethhöhe vorverlegt worden. 
Bis jetzt mit dabei: Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein.
Wird wohl wieder eine schnelle Tour werden mit den beiden.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (21. März 2011)

Hallo Udo1, ich wollte mich auch nochmal bei Dir bedanken für die supertolle Tour am Samstag. Ich kam gerade  aus dem Winterschlaf und wurde derb geweckt, aber toll. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2011)

Ein Hallo den Leserinnen und Lesern dieses Themas,
Harti von den Merseburger Bikern berichtete vor einiger Zeit das er einen Tipp bekommen hat wo es die beste Bratwurst im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt geben soll. Die soll noch besser sein als die aus Drebsdorf hinter Sangerhausen. Da er ja der anerkannte Bratwurstexperte bei den Merseburger Bikern ist schlug er also vor die Agrargenossenschaft in Gonna, nördlich Sangerhausen, einen Besuch abzustatten. Also entschlossen wir uns am heutigen Tag um 07:55 Uhr von Merseburg Bahnübergang Friedenshöhe zu starten. Es waren mit dabei, Erich und Harti von den Merseburger Bikern und ich als Tourguide. Vom Bahnübergang ging es über den Bahnhof Buna, ICE-Baustelle Dörstewitz, Delitz a.B., Holleben nach Angersdorf zum Bahnhof. Warum nach Angersdorf, weil ab hier das Hopperticket genau bis Sangerhausen gilt. Der Zug fuhr pünktlich um 08:58 Uhr ein, es war ein Doppelstockzug. In Eisleben mussten wir dann umsteigen, der Expresszug folgte uns aber schon in 8 Minuten Abstand, so konnten wir dann um 09:34 Uhr unsere Fahrt in Richtung Sangerhausen fortsetzen. Leider war das kein Doppelstockzug, sondern ein Zug mit den super Türen und den hohen Einstieg. Die Türen wollten sich beim Einsteigen immer schließen, was das Einsteigen noch interessanter machte.
Pünktlich 09:52 Uhr konnten wir dann vom Bahnhofsvorplatz in Sangerhausen zur Tour starten.
Wir fuhren nach Osten bis zur L230 und folgten dann den Radweg im Tal der Gonna
bis nach Gonna zum Werksverkauf der Agrargenossenschaft. Hier wurde erst einmal zugeschlagen. Erich und ich, wir hielten uns dezent zurück, Harti schlug erbarmungslos zu.
Ich glaube es waren so an die 4 Bratwürste, und etliche andere Würste die er dann versuchte in seine kleine Gepäcktasche zu verstauen. Er hat es aber mit etwas Geschick beim Verstauen doch geschafft. Ab Gonna fuhren wir weiter bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang, in der Linkskurve bogen wir dann auf den Rabenweg, der nach Südosten Richtung Riestedt führt ab.
Linker Hand lag der Mohrungsberg und rechts von uns der Osterberg an unserer Strecke. Es ging am Ostrand von Riestedt nach Süden über den Rohrbach hoch zum Bahnhof Riestedt.
Dann weiter auf der L223 durch das Waldgebiet bis nach Beyernaumburg. Am Westrand von Beyernaumburg ging es auf der L222 nach Süden über Sotterhausen bis zum südlichen Ortsausgang Nienstedt. Vor dem ehemaligen Schacht mit Halde bogen wir nach links Richtung Osten ab und unterquerten die BAB 38.
Wir folgten jetzt den Lauf des Westerbaches
bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Wolferstedt. Hier überquerten wir die Rohne und fuhren weiter nach Südosten bis zur Ortschaft Winkel. Winkel ist ein kleines verträumtes Örtchen am Nordrand des Ziegelrodaer Forstes und lag bis Anfang der 90 ziger Jahre am Rand des ehemaligen sowjetischen Flugplatzes Allstedt.
Von Winkel dann zum östlichen Ortsausgang und dort auf der Höhe erst einmal eine Rast eingelegt. Von hier hat man einen sehr schönen Blick über das Mannsfelder Land in Richtung Nienstedt , Holdenstedt und Bornstedt.
Nach der Pause ging es weiter nach Osten  leicht bergan zum Waldgebiet Rainholz. Wir durchquerten das Rainholz an seinem südlichen Rand
und fuhren dann auf der K 2272 bis nach Gatterstädt. Am Sportplatz Gatterstädt geht ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Südosten bis nach Querfurt, diesen folgten wir.
In Querfurt führte uns der Weg runter zum Stadtteich und dann die Brunnenstraße hoch zur Burg Querfurt. Der Weg führte uns durch das Westtor der Burg
zum Südtor (Haupttor), von dort weiter zum Kreisel Burgring.
Auf dem Nemsdorfer Weg der genau nach Osten führt verließen wir Querfurt wieder und fuhren weiter bis Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf. Mitten im Ort verließen wir Nemsdorf/ Göhrendorf  auf der Hallstraße in östlicher Richtung. Die Straße geht dann nahtlos in einen gepflasterten Wirtschaftsweg über der parallel zur L 172 entlang führt. In Höhe des Windparkes, 
südöstlich Neuweidenbach, folgten wir dann den asphaltierten Weg (Ein Radweg der Klasse 3 des Landesverkehrswegeplanes) hoch zur Langeneichstädter Warte. Weiter ging es von Langeneichstädt über Wünsch und Klobikau im Tal der Schwarzeiche,an der ICE-Trassenbaustelle vorbei
bis nach Oberkriegstedt. Ab hier folgten wir den neuen Schwarzeiche Radweg bis Bündorf,
wo wir dann den Laucha-Schwarzeiche-Radweg bis zum Startpunkt der heutigen Tour Bahnübergang Fischweg folgten. Hier war dann die Tour nach 70.1 km, ohne Zuganfahrt nach Angersdorf, zu Ende.
Das Wetter passte heute zur Tour, wenig Wind aus Nordwesten. Sonne pur während der gesamten Strecke. Mit 435 HM kann man die heutige Tour als gute Flachstrecke einordnen. Ich stellte wieder einmal fest, dass das Mannsfelder Land eine sehr schöne Bikergegend ist. Hier werde ich unbedingt demnächst einige Touren unternehmen, dann aber mit dem MTB.


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2011)

Morgen geht es wie angekündigt in den Ziegelrodaer Forst zu den Märzenbechern mit Trailanteil, also nicht nur Waldautobahn.
Werde ebenfalls zur Abfahrt der Burgenlandbahn um 09:45 Uhr am Bahnhof Frankleben sein. Wer also noch mit möchte sollte schon in der Bahn ab Merseburg 09:44 Uhr sein oder am Treffpunkt in Frankleben am Bahnhof.


----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2011)

Hallo,
die Tour heute mit Dame ins Märzenbechertal war Klasse.
Tourbericht folgt Morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2011)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der gestrigen Tour in das MÃ¤rzenbechertal im Ziegelrodaer Forst.
Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, es war eine super Tour und es war alles dabei was man sich als Bikerin/er nur wÃ¼nschen konnte.
Aber jetzt von Anfang an.
In Frankleben am Bahnsteig traf sich der Tourguide und Reinhard1. Die Burgenlandbahn kam pÃ¼nktlich und hatte als Fahrgast Bonsaibikerin mit an Bord. Mit der Bahn ging es bis Querfurt, wo wir um 10:25 Uhr eintrafen. Hier erwartete uns schon Bikermario. Das Quartett war also komplett und so konnte es gleich ohne VerzÃ¶gerung losgehen. Die Fahrt fÃ¼hrte uns durch die Altstadt von Querfurt bis zum Aufstieg an der Nordseite der Burg Querfurt.
Es ging den Weg hoch zur Burg, durch das Westtor bis zur Alten BurgschÃ¤ferei und Bauernmuseum.
Ab hier dann hoch zum Radweg an der L172, den wir bis zum Herrmannseck folgten, ist zurzeit die schnellste Verbindung zum Herrmannseck.
An der GaststÃ¤tte JÃ¤gerhÃ¼tte vorbei und am Abzweig des Himmelsscheibenweges nach Wangen dann wieder Ã¼ber die L172 zu den alten Tongruben, die jetzt als FeierlÃ¶schteiche genutzt werden.
Auf sehr schweren Boden dann vor bis zur FriedrichstraÃe. Hier bogen wir 90Â° nach SÃ¼dwesten ab und folgten den MÃ¼hlweg. Den Weg den ich eigentlich weiter fahren wollte konnte ich leider nicht nutzen, fast zugewachsen.  Nach 200 Meter ein auÃerplanmÃ¤Ãiger technischer Halt, Reinhard1 hatte einen Platten vorn.
Ein Dorn hatte sich durch seinen Reifen gebohrt. Wie das nun mal so ist, 3 Biker schauten zu und einer hat gearbeitet.
Reinhard1 hat den Schlauchwechsel in Rekordzeit hinter sich gebracht, so dass wir ohne groÃe  VerzÃ¶gerung gen Ziegelroda weiter fahren konnten. Von Ziegelroda dann die K2273 bis nach Landgrafroda. Wir trafen genau ,wie vorher in meiner Weg-Zeitberechnung festgelegt, um 12:00 Uhr in der Mitte des Ortes vor dem dortigen BÃ¤cker ein. Die Biertischgarnitur stand schon vor dem GeschÃ¤ft, bei einem Kaffee und einer BoWu lieÃen wir uns hier nieder.
Nach der  Kalorienzufuhr ging es dann zum Einstieg in den Trail, der ans Ende des MÃ¤rzenbechertals fÃ¼hrt. Bonsaibikerin legte ein ordentliches Tempo bei der Abfahrt vor.
Ich machte einen Fotohalt und schaffte es gerade noch so wenigstens am Trailende kurz hinter ihr zu sein. Entgegenkommende Wanderer  machten uns lÃ¤chelnd bereitwillig Platz, so dass die Bremshebel kaum zum Einsatz kamen. Unter erwartete uns wohl schon die Ã¶rtliche Pressefotografin und machte gleich noch ein paar Aufnahmen von uns.
Entspannt ging es im gemÃ¤chlichen Tempo durch das Tal, mit den in voller BlÃ¼te stehenden MÃ¤rzenbechern.
Am Ausgang des Tales fuhren wir nach Nordosten auf den Feldweg bis zum Beginn der Kriegs Birken (Wanderweg gelbes Dreieck), wie dieser Teil des Forstes genannt wird.
Nach ca. 400 Metern versperrte uns vor einem schlammigen Abschnitt ein rot weiÃes Flatterband den Weg. In einiger Entfernung sahen wir quer Ã¼ber den Weg liegende BÃ¤ume.
Jetzt hieÃ es nach SÃ¼den durch den Wald ausweichen und versuchen diesen Streckenabschnitt, im Wechsel von Fahren und Schieben, zu umgehen.
Wir erreichten den Waldrand und fuhren am Feldrain nach Osten weiter. Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt auf den Weg, der vor uns auftauchte, wieder zurÃ¼ck auf unseren ursprÃ¼nglichen Wanderweg (gelbes Dreieck= MÃ¤rzenbechertalweg) zurÃ¼ck. Aber ein Blick genÃ¼gte um festzustellen das dort die Weiterfahrt, wegen Waldarbeiten, nicht mÃ¶glich ist.
So ging es auf einen Weg am Feldrand nach SÃ¼den. Der Weg bog dann im rechten Winkel nach Landgrafroda ab und gerade aus war ein gepflÃ¼gter Acker. Reinhard1 sah einen kleinen Trail der in den Wald fÃ¼hrte, wir folgten ihn, war wohl eher ein breiter Wildwechsel. Wir schlugen uns dann einige Meter durch das Unterholz und gelangten auf einen RÃ¼ckeweg, der nicht in der Karte verzeichnet war. Die schweren Arbeitsmaschinen hatten den Untergrund schon einigermaÃen verdichtet,
so konnten wir endlich wieder aufsitzen und etwas tiefer in das Erdreich einsinkend unseren Weg fortsetzen. Nach 700 Meter in Ã¶stlicher Richtung trafen wir dann auf die FriedrichstraÃe, Waldautobahn im Ziegelrodaer Forst. Jetzt noch 350 Meter nach SÃ¼den und dann nach Osten in das Tal der Querne abgebogen. Wir folgten dann den Rundwanderweg Quernetal
an den Talwiesen vorbei  bis zu den Lautersburger Teichen.
Der Wurzelabschnitt an den Teichen wurde auch noch mitgenommen.
An der Waldschule stieÃen wir auf den GroÃen Rundwanderweg Lodersleben âSandtal. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns dann immer parallel zur Querne in den Park von Lodersleben.
Es ging weiter am Schloss Lodersleben vorbei, durch Lodersleben und dann weiter auf den Rundwanderweg Herrmannseck- Burg Querfurt bis nach Querfurt zur Eisdiele
und dann zum Bahnhof. Hier dann Tourende nach 39 km und 365 HM. Bis auf den Abschnitt Kriegs Birken â FriedrichstraÃe waren die Wege alle gut fahrbar und meist auch trocken. Auf dem Trail Landgrafroda- Ende MÃ¤rzenbechertal lag an einigen Stellen viel Lauf auf dem Weg, man wusste nie so richtig was sich darunter befand, also hier heiÃt es aufpassen.
Dank an meine Mitfahrer das sie ohne zu murren die Tour mit mir gefahren sind, es hat SpaÃ gemacht mit Euch zu fahren, bis demnÃ¤chst wieder mal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2011)

Hallo,
die nächste Wochentour findet am Mittwoch, den 30.03., je nach Beteiligung, statt.
*Ziel ist Schloss und Park Oranienbaum.*
Mit der DB und Länderticket von Weißenfels/ Merseburg nach Gräfenhainichen.
Treffpunkt 1: 08:55 Uhr Bahnhof Weißenfels,
Treffpunkt 2: ab 09:22 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg
Treffpunkt 3: ab 10:15 Uhr Bahnhof Halle
Start Gräfenhainichen: 10:58 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11519
Strecke:


----------



## Bikermario (24. März 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour und den super Bericht.
Es hat wie immer echt Spass gemacht und ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2011)

Hallo,
heute habe ich meine Winterpokalabschlusstour mit Reinhard1 durchgeführt.
Treffpunkt war wie immer der Hafen am Südfeldsee Großkayna. Wir trafen uns um 10:40 Uhr. Nach dem Wechsel der Bekleidung von Reinhard1
ging  es sogleich zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg weiter. Den folgten wir einige 100 Meter, um dann am südlichen Fuß der Halde Vesta die alte Straße gen Westen zu fahren. Aber Achtung in der Mitte ist die Straße noch überflutet, man kann beim Duchfahren nicht pedalieren ohne das die Füße nass werden.
Weiter ging es auf Feldwegen am südlichen Ortsrand von Braunsbedra bis nach Schortau. ab hier folgten wir der alten Straße hoch auf die Müchehöhe. Am Ortsausgang von Banderoda wandten wir uns dann nach Norden und fuhren bis zum südlichen Ortseingang von Mücheln, Höhe Ford- Autohaus. Am Ford Autohaus führt ein Feldweg weiter nach Westen, den wir gefolgt sind. Nach rund 580 Meter ging es dann in den südlichen Hang des Geiseltales auf den Naturlehrpfad durch ein Birkenwäldchen weiter.
Auf Serpentinen verließen wir den Hang des Geiseltales und kamen zwischen St. Ulrich und St. Micheln wieder im Geiseltal an. An der Kirche St. Ulrich in Höhe des Friedhofes am Nordufer der Geisel ging es in den dortigen Park auf die Nordseite des Geiseltalhanges hoch. Hier folgten wir wieder den NL-Pfad.
Über einen kleinen Schlenker durch ein kleines Wohngebiet kamen wir wieder in den Landschaftspark oberhalb des Barockgartens St. Ulrich.
Hier wachsen noch vereinzelt seltene Baumarten.
Der Garten ist Terrassenförmig angelegt, oberhalb zeugen noch die Reste des Alten Teehauses vom einstigen Prunk. Die Gartenmauer bestehen aus den hier abgebauten Kalkstein. Von hier oben hat man einen sehr guten Panoramablick über Mücheln und auf das Wasserschloss St. Ulrich.
Der Weg führte uns dann in den Schlosshof, wo man gerade dabei war die Mauern des Schlossgrabens zu sanieren. Dazu musste das Wasser aus dem Graben abgelassen werden, der von der Geisel gespeist wird.
Uns wurde erzählt, dass das Wasserschloss auf Eicheholzstelzen erbaut wurde.
Bis 1945 gehörte das Schloss der Familie von Helldorf. Nach 1945 bis 1948 wurde es als Jugendwerkhof genutzt und danach bis 1993 als Kinderheim.
Zurzeit wird das Schloss saniert, es entstehen hochwertige Wohnungen mit den originalen Stuckdecken in den Zimmern muss es sich dort gut wohnen lassen.
Nebenan befand sich das alte Rittergut, das zur DDR- Zeit ein Volkseigenes Gut war. Die Anlagen sind noch gut erhalten, jetzt befindet sich dort ein Reiterhof.
Auf den alten Gemäuern des Rittergutes findet man noch die Symbole aus der Zeit vor 1990.
Wie man unschwer erkennen kann.
Ein letzter Blick auf die Vorderfront des Schlosses
und schon folgten wir wieder den Lauf der Geisel bis zum Geiseltalsee. Jetzt fuhren wir auf den oberen Rundweg bis in die Ortschaft Stöbnitz. Am nördlichen Rand des Ortes geht ein schmaler Pfad hoch auf die Halde, der dann am Aussichtsturm endet. Wir folgten jetzt den Radweg weiter bis zum Einstieg in den Asphaltabschnitt nördlich Stöbnitz am Industriegelände. Hier bogen wir dannauf den unteren Uferweg ab und folgten diesen
bis Frankleben, hier war dann unsere heutige Tour und meine letzte im WP zu Ende.
War eine interessante Tour auf historischen Pfaden, einige Abschnitte waren auch für mich neu. Mücheln mit Schloss, Landschaftspark und Barockgarten sollte man durchaus einmal besuchen, wenn man im Geiseltal unterwegs ist.


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2011)

Hallo,
heute waren "leffith" und ich zu einer kleinen Feierabendrunde in den Sonnenuntergang rund um den Wallendorfer See mit seinem Berg unterwegs. Gestartet wurde um 17:50 Uhr in Merseburg West und dann ging es am Krankenhaus vorbei zum Einstieg in den Saaleradwanderweg.
Am Anfang noch ein kurzer Trail und dann bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale auf dem Radweg weiter. Von der Brücke hatte man heute einen schönen Blick in die Elster und Steinlacheaue bei Kollenbey.




Auf dem Damm weiter bis nach Burgliebenau. Auf einen Trail um Burgliebenau herum









 und am Ufer des Wallendorfer Sees




 dann zum Hirschberg. Der Hirschberg wurde erfolgreich erklommen. Hier hatten wir heute eine wunderschöne Rundumsicht. Anschließend in rasanter Abfahrt wieder zum Wallendorfer See und am Ufer weiter bis zum Ende oder Anfang des Rüsternwanderweges. Den folgten wir dann bis Löpitz. Ab hier dann einige 100 Meter am Ufer des  "Der Bach" entlang und über Meuschau wieder zurück nach Merseburg. War eine schöne schnelle Runde.


----------



## leffith (28. März 2011)

Hallöchen, wie Udo1 schon schrieb waren wir heute auf einer Feierabendtour bei herrlichem Wetter. Mein Guide Udo1 hat mir viele schöne Wege abseits von Jubel und Trubel gezeigt. Es war eine sehr schöne Tour. Danke  http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UT...7735,12.032646&spn=0.050681,0.110378&t=h&z=13 das war die Strecke des heutigen Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Wochentour findet am Mittwoch, den 30.03.,.... statt.
> *Ziel ist Schloss und Park Oranienbaum.*
> .........
> ...


Wer morgen noch mitkommen möchte,sollte pünktlich am Bahnhof sein.
Der Startort wurde ein wenig verändert, jetzt Bahnhof Muldenstein und dann über Ferropolis nach Oranienbaum- Biberfreianlage- Mulderadweg- Jeßnitz Irrgarten- Bitterfeld.
Es sind jetzt ca. 70 km und 125 HM, ist also schon eine super flache Strecke.


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2011)

Hallo,
heute waren, auf der nun schon zur Tradition gewordenen Mittwochstour, unterwegs:
Der Tourguide Udo1,
Reinhard1 aus WSF,
Thomas aus WSF vom White Rock Tourenteam, sowie
Erich und Harti vom Merseburger Radverein.
Es stand  ja heute die Tour Bitterfeld-Ferropolis- Oranienbaum- Oranienbaumer Heide- Mulderadweg über Jeßnitz mit Irrgarten bis Bitterfeld an.
Der Zug kam pünktlich in Merseburg an, wir drei Merseburger stiegen dazu und fuhren dann gemeinsam mit den Weißenfelsern bis Halle. Da wir noch gut 35 Minuten, bis zur Abfahrt 10:15 Uhr, Zeit hatten, begaben wir uns gemächlich zum Bahnsteig 6. Auf der Anzeigetafel stand Bitte nicht einsteigen es war aber auch kein Zug am Bahnsteig. Dann rollte ein Zug heran aus diesem entstiegen etliche Fahrgäste. Der Zug blieb stehen, die Anzeigetafel zeigte an, dass der nächste Zug nach Annaburg über Bitterfeld fährt. Also stiegen wir schon mal ein, eine DB-Bedienstete rief noch wir sollten uns beim einsteigen beeilen der Zug fährt gleich ab. Kurz darauf setzte sich der Zug in Bewegung, ich schaute auf die Uhr und stellte fest, dass er ja sehr zeitig abfährt. Wir machten es uns also bequem. Am Ende des Güterbahnhofs wurde der Zug langsamer und hielt mit einem mal. Es liefen viele Personen mit Warnwesten links und rechts am Zug entlang. Man schaute uns entgeistert an. Dann teilte man uns mit das der Zug hier in der Waschanlage endet. Wir sind aber nicht die ersten die in die Endstation Waschanlage angekommen waren. Die anderen hatten immer Gepäck dabei, wir aber unserer Fahrräder, so konnten wir die 3,6 km bis zum Hauptbahnhof auch schnell wiederzurückfahren. Leider kamen wir 3 Minuten nach Abfahrt des regulären Zuges an. Was tun, 60 Minuten auf den nächsten warten wollte ich dann auch nicht. Ein Blick auf den Fahrplan zeigte an, das um 10:46 Uhr ein Zug der DB-Regio nach Eilenburg über Delitzsch fährt, wir rein in den Zug. Der Plan wurde kurzfristig geändert, Eilenburg war jetzt unser Startpunkt und dann auf dem Muldentalradweg bis zur Staumauer des Muldestausee und von dort weiter nach Bitterfeld.  Nachdem ich mit der Zugbegleiterin über unsere Odyssee gesprochen hatte, das Hopperticket gilt bei der DB-Regio nur bis Landsberg, weil dann Sachsen kommt. Sie genehmigte uns mit dem Ticket bis Eilenburg zu fahren.
In Eilenburg raus, meine Papierkarte zeigte nur den Großbereich der Dübener Heide an, Eilenburg war nicht mehr drauf. Mein GPS wies mir die Richtung zur Mulde. An der Mulde linksseitiges Ufer angekommen, ein schöner Radweg, den wir folgten.
Es ging unter der B87 hindurch und schon fanden wir uns in einem Gebiet voller Sackgassen wieder,
der Mühlgraben umgab uns von allen Seiten. Also wieder zurück zur B87 und die Mulde nach Osten zu überquert. Am Gewerbegebiet sahen wir dann das Schild des Radweges das nach Norden zeigte, wir waren richtig. Auf dem ausgeschilderten Radweg ging es dann zur Fähre in Gruna, die schon in Betrieb war. Der Fährmann kam gleich hinter uns mit seinem Diamantrand, das sicherlich schon 30 Jahre auf den Felgen hatte.
Er sah uns durch den Ort fahren wie er uns berichtete. Wir setzten über und fuhren jetzt auf dem linken Muldeufer weiter über Mensdorf bis zum Bäcker nach Niederglaucha. Hier Pause bei Kaffee und lecker Kuchen.
Kurze Zeit später erreichten wir auch schon Bad Düben.
Weiter ging es am Fuße der Burg Düben vorbei zum Allaunwerk. Jetzt passierten wir die Landesgrenze Sachsen zu Sachsen-Anhalt. Auf dem Radweg ging es nun zügig bis zum südlichen Ende des Muldestausee. Nachdem die B100 überquert wurde fuhren wir am östlichen Hochufer bis zur Seeadlerbeobachtungsstation, oberhalb des Schiffsanlegers der Muldeperle, die im vergangenen Jahr am Steg einfach abgesoffen ist. Jetzt ging der Wanderweg zum Trail über, mit sehr feuchten Abschnitten. Trotz einiger schlammiger Passagen kamen wir zügig bis zum technischen Denkmal an der Staumauer des Muldestausee, unweit der Ortschaft Muldenstein , voran.
Hier noch einmal eine kurze Rast beim Betrachten der feuerlosen Lok. Anschließend über die Staumauer, dabei bemerkte ich das Thomas sehr weit zurückgefallen war. Ich schnell zurück, von weiten sah ich schon dass er schob, Plattfuß vorn. Am Rastplatz am Ende der Staumauer wurde dann schnell der Schlauch gewechselt.
Ein Blick auf meinen kleinen Spickzettel geworfen und festgestellt, dass wir eigentlich den Zug um 15:49 Uhr ab Bitterfeld noch schaffen könnten. Punkt 15:46 Uhr betraten wir den Bahnsteig 6, der Zug stand schon da, das letzte Bike war im Zug, da rollte er auch schon los. Das war das perfekte Timing. In Halle Bahnhof war dann Tourende. Die drei Weißenfelser Biker fuhren mit dem Zug nach Hause, wir Merseburger schwangen uns auf die Räder und fuhren per Muskelkraft zurück.
Trotz widriger Umstände bei der heutige Anreise zum eigentlichen Startpunkt haben wir das Beste draus gemacht und einen Abschnitt der Mulde kennen gelernt, den wir alle noch nicht kannten.
Das Wetter passte und die Sonne brannte auch schon schön gefährlich im Gesicht.
Die Tour Bitterfeld-Oranienbaum und zurück wird auf jeden Fall demnächst nachgeholt.


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2011)

Hallo,
nächste Mittwochstour am 06.04.
Ziel: Die Eckhartsburg in Eckhartsberga.
Start: 09:00 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels
Strecke:
WSF- Saaleradweg linke Seite bis Lobitzsch- Goseck- NL nördlich  weinberghäuser- Groß und KleinJena- Grosswillsdorf- Langer Berg-  Pamnitz- Hohndorf- Waldgebiet Metzenholz- Kirschplantage Steinberg- FkM  westlich Eckhartsberga- Eckhartsburg- Schlossberg Richtung Osten-  Napoleonseichen- Auerstedt- Emsenmühle (Bad Sulza)- Lißbachtal-  Sonnendorf- Wanderweg Bad Sulza Himmelreich- Fränkenau- Weinbergweg-  Roßbach- Saaleradweg- Eulau-Saaleradweg WSF
Tourlänge: ca. 83,5 und ca. 907 HM
Fahrzeit rund 5 Std 22 Minuten
Im Anhang der Track zur Tour
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10796


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2011)

Hallo,
als ich heute ein wenig in meinen alten lokalen Forum "Köln Bonn und Umgebung" gestöbert habe ist mir ein Beitrag besonders aufgefallen.
Da hat doch ein "netter" Mitmensch oder auch Mitmenschen auf einen Wurzeltrail 100 mm Nägel in die Wurzeln eingeschlagen und die Köpfe angespitzt. Es sollen da gezielt die MTB-ler am Befahren gehindert werden.
Bis jetzt sind "nur" Mäntel und Schläuch zerstochen worden. Nicht auszudenken was passieren kann, wenn dort Wanderer, MTB-ler , Kinder oder gar Reiter stürzen. Ich hoffe das der oder die Übeltäter schnell ausfindig gemacht werden. Solche Erscheinungen habe ich bei uns in Thüringen und Sachsen-Anhalt noch nicht festgestellt.
Hier der Link zum Artikel: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=515314


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2011)

Hallo,
die heutige Mittwochstour führte uns von Weißenfels nach Eckhartsberga und über Bad Sulza zurück nach Weißenfels. Es waren am Ende dann 82,5 km und 878 HM.
Mit dabei waren:
Uwe und Thomas vom White- Rock- Tourenteam, Reinhard und Jürgen aus Weißenfels und ich der Tourguide aus Merseburg.
Treffpunkt war der Marktplatz WSF, es waren alle Mitfahrer pünktlich am Treffpunkt, so dass wie um 09:00 Uhr starten konnten.
Es ging sofort zum Saaleradweg linkes Ufer, den wir dann bis Großjena folgten.
In Großjena überquerten wir die Unstrut und fuhren weiter bis Kleinjena. In Kleinjena folgten wir der Straße die an der Max Klinger Schule vorbeiführt. In der nächsten Rechtskurve fuhren wir aber auf dem Wiesenweg nach Westen weiter.
Der Weg zog sich anfangs leicht bergan durch ein Tal. Nach 200 Metern war dann Schluss mit lustig. Der Weg wurde von Forstfahrzeugen stark benutzt, auf dem Weg lagen noch Äste, also schieben.
Fahren war ab hier nicht mehr möglich. Nach 370 m hatten wir die Höhe erreicht ab dort war wieder fahren angesagt. Der Weg führte uns geradewegs nach Grosswilsdorf. Der Ort wurde nach Südwesten hin zum Langen Berg durchquert. Es ging auf dem Wirtschaftsweg über den Langen Berg und dann in rasanter Abfahrt in das Hasselbachtal runter.
Wir folgten jetzt den Hasselbachradweg bis Pomnitz und dann weiter nach Westen bis zum Abzweig der nach Hohndorf führt. Hier verließen wir den Radweg und fuhren hoch nach Hohndorf, zuerst auf  einer Asphalt und Schotterpiste, dann über ein Hochwiese und Streuobstwiese
bis in den Ort am Kriegerdenkmal. Hier machten wir dann unsere erste Pause.
Nach der Stärkung ging es am nördlichen Ortsrand auf einen Waldweg nach Westen weiter. Der dann nach 400 Metern nicht mehr als Weg erkennbar war, aber die Forstarbeiter haben einen Rückeweg angelegt, den wir ca. 200 m nach Norden folgen konnten. Der Weg führte uns direkt auf einen Hauptweg, der genau auf der Höhe nach Westen führte. Den folgten wir dann. Die super Sicht von der Höhe konnten wir heute auf Grund des Wetters nicht genießen. Wir stießen nach 2,11 km auf den Wanderweg Zäckwar- Klosterhäseler. Den folgten wir nach Norden bis zur Waldkante. An der Waldkante folgten wir dann den abzweigenden Weg nach Westen durch das Metzenholz.
Den Steinberg ließen wir südlich von uns liegen und gelangten dann in die Kirschplantage, die Kirschblüte hat noch nicht eingesetzt.
Jetzt ging es talwärts auf der L208. Bei der Abfahrt stellte ich fest, dass mein Hinterrad anfängt zu schwimmen. Ein Blick genügte um rechts ran zu fahren und den Schlauch zu wechseln. War ein glatter Durchschlag. Der Wechselging schnell von statten. Es ging weiter an der 10 flügeligen Mühle von Eckhardsberga vorbei
zum Wanderweg Eckhardsberga- Auerstedt. Zuerst eine steile Abfahrt kurz vor der Sommerrodelbahn runter zum Wanderweg.
Der Wanderweg führte immer schön bergab und war gut fahrbar.
Jetzt ereilte Reinhard die Pannenhexe, Plattfuß vorn.
Nach dem Schlauchwechsel  ging es wieder rasant abwärts bis zum Bahnübergang von Auerstedt. Wir folgten den Radweg am Emsenbach
bis nach Bad Sulza zur ehemaligen Saline, dort Imbiss bei Thüringer Bratwürsten.
Die Weg- Zeitberechnung stimmte durch die Pannen nicht mehr, so dass Uwe sich von uns verabschiedetet und per Straße nach WSF zurück fuhr, er musste ja heute noch pünktlich zur Schicht. Thomas nahm den Zug ab Bad Sulza und wir drei, die noch übrig waren, fuhren wieder zurück nach Westen bis zum Lißbach. Ab hier folgten wir den Lauf des Lißbach stromaufwärts
bis nach Sonnendorf. Ab Sonnendorf folgten wir dann den Wanderweg auf der Höhe der von Bad Sulza nach Himmelreich führt. Auf der Höhe Nordwestlich Stendorf folgten wir einen super schönen Weg durch die ersten Orchideen die am Wegesrand wuchsen und den Buschwindröschen die den ganzen Waldboden bedeckten
talwärts bis nach Stendorf. Ab Stendorf dann nach Bad Kösen und von dort weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis zur Hennebrücke. Die Hennebrücke wurde überquert in Richtung Schellsitz. Hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke bogen wir nach Osten ab und fuhren nach Eulau. Jetzt folgten wir wieder den Saaleradweg linkes Ufer bis nach Weißenfels, wo die Tour dann beendet wurde.


----------



## Udo1 (8. April 2011)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust zu einer sonntäglichen Vormittagstour von Merseburg/ Airpark durch die Auen von Elster und Luppe bis zur Domholzschänke und zurück nach Merseburg mit zukommen?
Start 09:00 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg
Tourende so gegen 12:30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (9. April 2011)

Hallo Udo1,
ich komme mit auf deine Tour durch die Aue. Habe schon überlegt was ich am Sontag so abradeln kann. Nun habe ich ein Ziel. Na dann bis Morgen früh 9:00 Uhr am Airpark.


----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2011)

leffith schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> ich komme mit auf deine Tour durch die Aue. Habe schon überlegt was ich am Sontag so abradeln kann. Nun habe ich ein Ziel. Na dann bis Morgen früh 9:00 Uhr am Airpark.


Sehr gut, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht allein unterwegs.


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2011)

Hallo,
die heutige kleine sonntägliche Vormittagstour führte uns, leffith und mich, durch die Auen von Weißer Elster und Luppe. Da um 09:00 Uhr nur leffith am Treffpunkt am Airpark war konnten wir auch gleich Richtung Saale starten. Über Meuschau ging es nach Lössen zum Wallendorfer See. Hier auf dem Radweg am Westufer entlang. Gut das wir unsere Brillen auf hatten. Die Insekten hatten heute Flugtag, es prasselte nur so an meiner Windjacke. In Burgliebenau sind wir dann zum Elsterradweg und auf diesen dann Richtung BAB9. Südlich Wehlitz verließen wir den Lauf der Weißen Elster und folgten dann den Radweg  äußerer Ring.
Östlich der Domholzschänke trafen wir wieder auf die Neue Luppe. Es bot sich mir ein völlig neuer Blick. Alle Bäume die entlang des Luppedammes standen waren abgeholzt worden.
Wir überquerten dann die Neue Luppe und fuhren zur Domholzschänke. Dieses Mal kein Gosehalt, sondern gleich weiter auf dem Luppedamm. Am Ufer der Alten Luppe unter der BAB9 durch bis nach Maßlau. Jetzt weiter nach Westen durch den Auenwald immer am linken Ufer der Alten Luppe durch ein Meer von Bärlauch
bis zur Königseiche, bzw. was von dem einst stolzen Baum noch übrig ist. Dann weiter am Schlossteich vom Schloss Dölkau vorbei zum Gosewanderweg. Den folgten wir dann bis zum Ostufer des Raßnitzer Sees. Ab hier dann weiter am Südufer vom Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer See bis nach Löpitz. Hier stießen wir auf den Rüsternwanderweg, den wir dann bis zum Anfang, oder Ende an der B181 am Abzweig nach Trebnitz, je nach Betrachtungsweise, gefolgt sind. Über Meuschau und der Saaleschleuse Merseburg zur Eisdiele in der Gotthardstraße und danach nach Hause. Es war heute eine schnelle knackige Runde bei super Sonne und wenig Wind von vorn. Leffith dir eine schöne Woche. Ich werde mich dann mal schnell für ein paar Tage in den Kurzurlaub verabschieden.


----------



## leffith (12. April 2011)

Hallöchen,
ich möchte nun noch die Strecke meiner Sonntagstour mit Udo1 veröffentlichen. Danke für die vielen neuen Wege und die kleinen Dinge am Wegesrand, die es zu bestaunen gab. Link zur Karte. Udo1 schönen Kurzurlaub und viel Spaß beim Wandern.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (15. April 2011)

Servus ,

ich brauche Hilfe. Gesucht wird eine oder ein Student, der sich mit Websites auskennt und eine Affinität zu Fahrrädern besitzt. Das Aufgabenfeld besteht darin, die Website eines Fahrradladen zu erneuern und zu pflegen. 

Bitte bei mir melden!!!


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2011)

Hallo,
wer hat noch Lust zu einer kleinen lockere Tour zum echten Thüringer Bratwurstessen nach Bad Sulza.
Start 09:00 Uhr Merseburg Airpark Parkplatz.
Strecke:
So ungefähr Merseburg/Airpark- Alte Heerstraße- Mücheln- Neue Göhle- Freyburg- Bad Kösen- Bad Sulza und auf Umwegen zurück.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11615


----------



## Udo1 (16. April 2011)

Hallo,
der heutige Vormittag wurde für eine kleine Ausgleichsrunde zum kurzen Wanderurlaub der letzten Tage genutzt.
Mit dabei war Harti vom Merseburger Radverein. Am gestrigen Nachmittag wurde  die Tour kurz abgesprochen, es sollte nach Bad Sulza zum Thüringer Rostbratwurstessen gehen. Start war 09:00 Uhr vom Parkplatz Airpark-Merseburg. Da niemand weiter am Treffpunkt war sind wir sogleich über den Airpark zur Alten Heerstraße weiter. Die  Sonne lachte und  wir hatten außerdem noch leichten Rückenwind. Was will man mehr. Auf der Piste änderte  ich dann kurzfristig unser heutiges  Fahrziel. Nicht mehr nach Bad Sulza, sondern über Karsdorf in das Unstruttal und dann weiter die Unstrut hoch bis Wangen. Harti war einverstanden mit der Streckenpräzisierung. Wir folgten also jetzt der Alten Heerstraße bis zum Geiseltalsee
und dann weiter durch den Ort Stöbnitz bis nach Schirma. Der Ort wurde auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nördlich umrundet und dann auf diesem Weg, der durch eine blühende Kirschalle führte,
weiter gefahren bis zu den drei Windrädern mit den Gittermasten an der Straße nach Schnellroda stehend. Parallel zur Straße führt ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen bis zum ICE- Osterbergtunnel bei Kalzendorf.
Von Kalzendorf weiter nach Steigra, über die B180 und dann runter bis nach Karstdorf. Oberhalb Karsdorf hatte man heute einen sehr guten Blick über die ICE-Brücke die über das Unstruttal führt.
Drei Brückenbögen sind schon fertig, der vierte ist in Arbeit.
Es ist immer beeindruckend wenn man das Bauwerk sieht, es ist schon eine ingenieurtechnische Meisterleistung. Auf dem Unstrutradweg fuhren wir jetzt weiter stromaufwärts durch das Unstruttal bis nach Nebra.
Hoch über das Unstruttal sahman das Schloss Vitzenburg.
Harti und ich beim Einrollen in Nebra.
Ab Nebra Bahnhof dann wieder auf den Radweg bis Wangen Ortsmitte.
In Marias Gute Stube dann Mittagspause bei einem deftigen Grüne Bohneneintopf für mich, bzw. selbstgemachten Kartoffelsalat  mit zwei BoWu für Harti.
Es schmeckte wieder vorzüglich, mindestens 3 Michelin Sterne. Nach der Stärkung dann weiter an der Arche Nebra vorbei
auf dem Langen Gestell - jetzt auch als Himmelsscheibenweg ausgeschildert- bis zum Abzweig Kohlenstraße. Links und rechts der Kohlenstraße war der Waldboden in ein weißes Blütenmeer getaucht, alles war voller Buschwindröschen.
Dann weiter auf der Kohlenstraße. Am Kuckucksberg dann die Kohlenstraße verlassen und genau nach Norden weiter bis zur Weißenschirmbacher Straße.
Auf dieser dann weiter nach Nordwesten bis zur Finkenstraße. Auf der Finkenstraße - jetzt wieder auf dem Himmelsscheibenweg  bis zum großen Parkplatz Herrmannseck. Ab Herrmannseck sind  wir dann den neuen Radweg der parallel zur L172 nach Querfurt führt, gefahren.
Ab Querfurt Kreisverkehr an der Burg dann weiter auf den neuen Drei Städteradweg Merseburg, Querfurt, Eisleben-
weiter bis nach Langeneichstädt. Von Langeneichstädt weiter nach Wünsch und der ICE- Baustelle bis  nach Oberklobikau. In Oberklobikau auf einer alten Straße nach Süden bis zur Klobikauer Halde, wo wir wieder auf die Alte Heerstraße stießen. Jetzt mit etwas stärkerem Wind von vorn zurück bis zum Airpark. Hier war dann die heutige Tour nach guten 98 km und leider nur 558 HM mit einem Schnitt von 20 km/h zu Ende.
Es war wieder eine sehr schöne Tour mit meinen Begleiter Harti, bei hervorragendem Bikerwetter.


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2011)

Hallo,
wer wieder Lust und Zeit hat, die nächste Wochentour findet am Donnerstag, den 21.04. statt.
Es ist ein Rundkurs, Wendepunkt ist die "Steinerne Jungfrau" in Halle Dölau.
Start ist um 10:00 Uhr in Merseburg vor der Filiale "Zweirad-Riese" in der König-Heinrich-Str.3
Länge von Merseburg: ca. 60 km
Fahrzeit von Merseburg bis Merseburg ca. 3,5 Std
Details zur Strecke und Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11581


----------



## Bikermario (17. April 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Na da warst du wieder schneller als ich, denn ich wollte dir den selben Vorschlag gerade machen.
Wie heißt es doch so schön?: Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke!
Ich freue mich schon auf die Tour und wie ich gerade gesehen habe ist das Wetter ja auch ziemlich super.
Bis dann also Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2011)

Hallo Andi65,
zu Deinem Geburtstag nachträglich alles Gute, heile Knochen und immer Luft im Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2011)

Hallo,
hat jemand morgen Abend Lust zu einer kleinen Feierabendrunde?


----------



## Bikermario (17. April 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Was heißt bei dir "abend" und wohin hast du denn gedacht?
Gruß Mario


----------



## andi65 (17. April 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi65,
> zu Deinem Geburtstag nachträglich alles Gute, heile Knochen und immer Luft im Reifen.


 
Hallo Udo,
danke für deine Glückwünsche. Werd mir große Mühe geben, dass die Knochen heile bleiben und die Pneus immer ausreichend gefüllt sind.


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Was heißt bei dir "abend" und wohin hast du denn gedacht?
> Gruß Mario


Da ich bekanntlich Pensionär bin richte, ich mich immer an den Zeitvorstellungen der arbeitenden Bevölkerung aus.


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da ich bekanntlich Pensionär bin richte, ich mich immer an den Zeitvorstellungen der arbeitenden Bevölkerung aus.


*18:00 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark*


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2011)

Hallo,
da leider keiner am Treffpunkt war, bin ich eben allein zu einer kleinen Feierabendrunde aufgebrochen. Es war eine Tour in die Abendsonne durch die Auen von Saale und Luppe. Es ging vom Airpark nach wassertal und von dort durch die Aue von Laucha und Schwarzeiche nach SCHKOPAU. In SCHKOPAU über die Saaleund dann weiter nach Kollenbey. Die Störche sind schon im Nest, zumindestens einen konnte ich gut erkennen. Auf den alten Saalearmen bei Kollenbey haben die Schwäne ihre Nester hergerichtet und sind fleißig beim brüten.
Ab Kollenbey dann weiter durch die Auen bis zur Brücke über die Luppe.
Am linken Ufer der Luppe, hier im Bild linker Rand, weiter über die Wiese zur Luppemündung.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite zwei einsame Angler die versuchten einen oder auch mehrere Fische aus der Saale zu ziehen.
Nach dem Versuch mit dem Selbstauslöser ein Foto von mir zu schießen bin ich dann weiter durch die Auenwiesen der Saale bis nach Meuschau und über Merseburg zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. War eine super schöne Runde, na vielleicht ist beim nächsten mal noch jemand mit von der Partie, wenn es wieder heißt kleine Feierabenrunde gefällig.


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2011)

Hallo,
heute war ich mal als Gastfahrer mit den zwei fittesten Rentnern des Merseburger Radvereins unterwegs.
Es ging nach Querfurt zum Bratwurstkauf. Ich dachte es wird heute mal eine lockere lustige Rentnertour, weit gefehlt, hätte ich ja eigentlich schon am Tempo beim Eintreffen merken können.
Pünktlich 09:00 Uhr starteten dann 204 Jahre zur Tour. Der drei Städte Radweg "Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben" auf der Alten Heerstraße war kaum erreicht, da rasselte auch schon das Schaltwerk auf Kette rechts. An der Brücke über die BAB 38 standen mit schon mal einige Schweißperlen auf der Stirn. Wenn das so weiter geht dachte ich mir so werden meine Wasservorräte nicht ganz reichen. Die Tachoanzeige pendelte immer so um die 26-30..
Auf der Straße von der Klobikauer Halde nach Oberklobikau kam endlich eine alte Kopfsteinpflasterstraße, da wurde das Tempo ordentlich gedrosselt. Kopfsteinstrecken mögen die beiden nicht so gerne, mein Vorteil Zeit zur Erholung. Ab Oberklobikau bis Langeneichstädt gab es wieder nur ein Ritzel, das 11 er. Erst hinter der Langeneichstädter Warte auf dem Radweg bis nach Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf, wieder Kopfsteinabschnitt, wurde das Tempo wieder moderater.
Nachdem wir die mannsfeldischen Bratwürste verstaut hatten ging es wieder retour. Auf dem Rückweg hatten wir noch leichten Gegenwind, was aber an der Geschwindigkeit absolut nichts änderte. Die einzigsten Erholungsphasen waren wie schon gesagt die Abschnitte mit Kopfsteinpflaster. Jedenfalls hatten wir die 67 km mit einem Schnitt von 21 km/h absolviert, wobei wir bei Gegenwind noch schneller waren als mit leichten Rückenwind.
Nun ja morgen zur Tour Rund um Halle ab 10:00 Uhr Merseburg geht es etwas ruhiger zu.


----------



## Paul- (21. April 2011)

Hallo Udo,

ich lese schon eine Weile deine tollen Berichte, aber heute hab ich mich angemeldet um dir öffentlich zu Gartulieren. 
*
Deine Berichte sind echt Klasse*

Die Wegbescheibungen laden zum Nachfahren ein und haben echte Insider-Qualität, die man als Normal-(fahrradfahrer) so nicht zu sehen bekommt, oder auch nicht aus dem richtigen Blickwinkel betrachtet. Man fährt eigendlich immer von A nach B und hat gar keinen Blick mehr auf das zu achten, was um sich herum so alles schöne in der Natur zu sehen ist.

Mach also weiter so und halte die Kette schön straff, ich freue mich schon über weitere Berichte von dir.

Gruß Paul-


----------



## Udo1 (21. April 2011)

Hallo,
an der heutige Mittwochstour, Merseburg und rund um Halle, waren die Mitfahrer:
Bikermario, leffith, Reinhard1, JÃ¼rgen aus Lobitzsch und ich aus Merseburg als Tourguide dabei.
Laut Ausschreibung war ja 10:00 Uhr Startbeginn, ich dachte wenn ich um 09:45 Uhr am Treffpunkt bin werde ich wieder der erste sein, aber weit gefehlt, dieses Mal war ich der letzte. Der Mechaniker unseres Vertrauens machte gerade seinen Radladen in Merseburg auf. So hatten wir noch jemanden der auf den AuslÃ¶ser fÃ¼r das Auftaktfoto drÃ¼ckte.
Um 09:56 Uhr starteten wir entlang der Klia zum Finanzamt und dann zur Oberen BurgstraÃe bis zur NeumarktbrÃ¼cke. Am Schleusenkanal entlang bis nach Meuschau und dann den Ã¶stlichen Ortsausgang von Meuschau bis nach LÃ¶ssen. Es war noch ein wenig frisch an der Saale, die Sonne erwÃ¤rmte uns aber zunehmend. Von LÃ¶ssen ging es zum Radweg der zwischen Kieswerk und Westufer des Wallendorfer See nach Burgliebenau fÃ¼hrt.
Achtung auf der HÃ¤lfte des Weges fÃ¼hrt ein starkes Wasserrohr Ã¼ber den Weg. Da hilft auch kein Bunnyhopp, hier unbedingt absteigen. NÃ¶rdlich Burgliebenau wurde die Elster Ã¼berquert und dann auf dem Radweg rechtes Elsterufer weiter gefahren. Kurz vor dem Wehr nach Norden abbiegen und weiter durch DÃ¶llnitz, am Alten Rittergut vorbei, hier wurde bis Kriegsende die Gose gebraut. Dann noch 600 Meter auf der L172 nach Westen bis zum Abzweig nach Bruckdorf. Auf den Radweg der parallel zur StraÃe âAm Tagebauâ fÃ¼hrt noch 410 Meter nach Norden, dann auf einen Trampelpfad (Gosewanderweg) die Halde hoch.
Achtung rechtzeitig den richtigen Gang einlegen. Der Untergrund ist Kohlenstaub, auf dem sich einige kleine Treppen befinden.
Oben angekommen erst einmal kurzer Halt zur DresscodeÃ¤nderung.
Danach weiter auf dem Wanderweg am westlichen Hochufer des Dieskauer See (oder auch Osendorfer See genannt, je nachdem welches Kartenwerk man zur Rate zieht).
Der Trail fÃ¼hrte Ã¼ber die Halde runter und hoch, ist sehr angenehm zu fahren, Natur pur.
Die Sonne brannte jetzt aber schon ganz ordentlich, denn es ging in diesem Bereich kein LÃ¼ftchen.
Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns letztendlich bis zur B6 in HÃ¶he der Messehallen. Nach der Ãberquerung der B6 weiter bis zur SÃ¼dseite der Messehalle, an der SÃ¼dseite nach Osten bis zur DÃ¼rrenberger StraÃe. Diese StraÃe dann weiter nach Norden unter der Eisenbahnlinie  hindurch bis zur K2145 âZum Planetariumâ, diese noch 180 Meter nach Osten und dann in die Wallendorfer StraÃe nach Norden ca. 170 Meter. Danach nach Nordwesten in die Schkeuditzer StraÃe abbiegen die gerade auf den Hufeisensee fÃ¼hrt. Am Ostufer des Hufeisensee ein kurzer Beobachtungshalt
und dann auf den Trail am Ostufer entgegen dem Uhrzeiger um den See.
Die ersten Nackedeis waren schon am KÃ¶rperbrÃ¤unen am Ufer und haben auch schon gebadet wie sie uns versicherten. Nach meiner Frage wie kalt das Wasser denn sei, Antwort kalt (wohl so 2 cm). Am nÃ¶rdlichsten Zipfel des Sees verlieÃen wir ihn wieder und fuhren gen Norden weiter bis nach BÃ¼schdorf. Wir erreichten dann die L165 Delitzscher StraÃe. Diese folgten wir 370 Meter nach Westen und bogen dann auf die Fiete-Schulze-StraÃe nach Norden ab. Es kam dann noch die Otto-Stomps StraÃe die wir auch noch bis zur Fritz Hoffmann StraÃe folgten. Auf der zur Fritz Hoffmann StraÃe 220 Meter nach Westen und dann im rechten Winkel nach Norden in die Apoldaer StraÃe. Die fÃ¼hrte uns an der Waschanlage der DB vorbei. Gleich hinter dem BahnÃ¼bergang dann auf dem Birkhahnweg nach Westen weiter. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte genau nach Norden bis zur B100. Kein Ãberweg, keine BrÃ¼cke weit und breit zu sehen. Es musste aber eine AbkÃ¼rzung sein, viele Spuren die hier Ã¼ber die B100 fÃ¼hrten, wir also auch rÃ¼ber.
Falls ein Hallenser den Bericht lesen sollte kÃ¶nnte er ja einen Tipp posten wie man gefahrloser in diesem Bereich Ã¼ber die B100 gelangen kann. Auf der gegenÃ¼berliegenden Seite der B100 dann auf der GoldberstraÃe weiter nach Norden. An der GÃ¶tzstraÃe nach Westen bis zur von Arnim StraÃe weiter. Die von Arnim StraÃe nach Norden bis zur GleimstraÃe.  Auf der GleimstraÃe dann nach Westen, Achtung ist ein Wohngebiet rechts vor links beachten. Wir mussten am Ende der GleimstraÃe einen Umweg Ã¼ber den Kornblumenweg nach Westenmachen, Bauarbeiten im Bereich des Landrains. Nach Erreichen der Dessauer StraÃe wieder nach SÃ¼den, rechter Hand der jÃ¼dische Friedhof. An der SÃ¼dseite des Gertaudenfriedhofs dann auf den Landrain weiter nach Westen. Nach 880 Meter erreichten wir den kleinen Galgenberg mit der Skateranlage, hier erst einmal eine kurze Pause.
Vom kleinen Galgenberg ging es auf einen Weg nach Norden zum GroÃen Galgenberg.
Wir umfuhren den GroÃen Galgenberg in einem Bogen und kamen nÃ¶rdlich der Station Bahnhof Zoo an die dortige Eisenbahnlinie. Auf dem unteren Galgenbergweg dann weiter nach Norden bis zur  Geschwister Scholl StraÃe. Die folgten wir nach Westen Ã¼ber die B6 Seebener StraÃe. Auf dieser dann am Zoo vorbei zur Emil Eichhorn StraÃe die uns dann zur Saale fÃ¼hrte. Am rechten Salleufer bis zur GibichensteinbrÃ¼cke, sehr schÃ¶ner Blick Ã¼ber die Saale,
hier Ã¼ber die Saale und dann weiter auf der TalstraÃe bis zur Ernst Grube StraÃe.  Auf der Ernst Grube StraÃe immer weiter nach Westen bis zum Waldkater. Jetzt waren wir in der DÃ¶lauer Heide angekommen. Durch die schon sehr grÃ¼ne Heide auf dem Kolkturmweg, Sandbergweg  nach Nordwesten bis zum Heiderand in DÃ¶lau. Auf dem Heideweg nach Nordwesten gerade aus durch DÃ¶lau bis zur ElbestraÃe. Die weiter bis zur ZechenhausstraÃe und auf dieser zum Ortsrand im Norden.  Am Feldrain nach Westen bis zur âsteinernen Jungfrauâ. Gruppenfoto
und dann durch den Orts bis zum Heidebahnhof, hier Mittagspause bei lecker BoWu und Nudelgulasch.
Nach der StÃ¤rkung dann auf den Bergmannssteig nach SÃ¼den durch die DÃ¶lauer Heide
bis zur AnhÃ¶he, wo man einen super Blick Ã¼ber Halle Neustadt und Halle hat. Nach der HÃ¶he weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zur Teutschentaler LandstraÃe und auf dieser dann bis Zscherben. Zscherben wurde in sÃ¼dlicher Richtung auf der Zscherbener StraÃe durchquert. Auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ging es dann weiter nach SÃ¼den durch eine Kleingartenanlage und einem WÃ¤ldchen westlich von Holleben bis nach Holleben zur Ernst ThÃ¤lmann StraÃe. Auf dieser dann weiter nach SÃ¼den, am Ausbildungszentrum Holleben vorbei bis zum Goetheradweg. In Rathmannsdorf nÃ¶rdlich am Autohaus vorbei auf einen Wanderweg  weiter Ã¼ber die Saale bei Planena und dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis zur SaalebrÃ¼cke der DB. Diese wurde Ã¼berquert und  dann auf dem Saaleradweg am KlÃ¤rwerk Schkopau vorbei bis nach Merseburg zur Eisdiele
im Sonnenwinkel gleich neben der Commerzbank. Hier war dann die Tour bei einigen Eiskugeln nach 63,3 km und 406 HM offiziell zu Ende. Reinhard1 und JÃ¼rgen werden heute so gut Ã¼ber die 100 km gekommen sein.
Es war heute eine lockere Tour bei doch schon sehr angenehmen Temperaturen. Einen Sonnenbrand konnte man sich auch schon einfangen. Die Wege waren alle gut fahrbar, auch mit TrekkingrÃ¤dern.
Die Mitfahrer klebten immer an meinem Hinterrad, es ging auch niemand verloren. Verfahren wurde sich auch nicht und Pannen gab es auch keine, also von mir aus gesehen eine rundum gelungene Tour.
Allen ein schÃ¶nes Osterfest bis demnÃ¤chst vielleicht wieder einmal bei einer Wochentour durch Sachsen-Anhalt oder ThÃ¼ringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2011)

Hallo,
wer Urlaub oder sonst wie frei hat, die nächste Wochentour findet am 27.04. statt.
Diesmal soll geht es durch Thüringen.
_*Treffpunkt:*_
Bahnhof WSF, 09:00 Uhr
Abfahrt 09:12 Uhr mit der Burgenlandbahn nach Zeitz, von Zeitz weiter nach Crossen-Ort/Elster
Start ab Crossen Bahnhof 10:20 Uhr
Tourguide: Udo1 und Kasebi

*Strecke:*
Crossen- Seifertsdorf-Langes Tal- Zeitzsgrund- Teufelstalbrücke- Möckern-Stadtroda- Rausdorf- Zöllnitz- Jena Lobeda/west- Jena Göschwitz.
Streckenlänge: 61 km und 863 HM
Fahrzeit: ca. 4 Stunden

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11642


----------



## Kasebi (23. April 2011)

Hallo Udo 
ich freue mich schon auf die gemeinsame Tour am Mittwoch. Ich werde um 10:00 Uhr in Zeitz am Bahnhof sein. Retour fahre ich von Göschwitz aus bis Naumburg mit. Ich beteilige mich also auch am SA-Ticket. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (23. April 2011)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag war ich nochmal am Hufeisensee. Ist sehr zu empfehlen.
Die ersten Sonnenanbeter waren lagen auch schon am Strand und ließen sich schon leicht anrösten.
Mir ging es heute eigentlich mehr um den Trail um die Halbinsel. Dieser Abschnitt des Sees ist, von meinenm persönlichen Empfinden her, der schönste Abschnitt.
Einen sehr unschönen Eindruck machte allerdings der viele Unrat der an vielen Stellen vom letzten Grillfest herumlag, einschließlich Einkaufswagen vom nahe gelegenen Globusmarkt.
Der Ufertrail ist aber für die hiesigen Flachlandverhältnisse sehr schön zu fahren..
Der Trail endet dann am MSC Hufeisensee, ab dort umsäumt von in voller Blütenpracht stehenden Apfelbäumen.
Also nicht wie hin zu einer Runde mit anschließendem Wassergang in den See.
Allen noch ein schönes Osterfest


----------



## Reinhard1 (23. April 2011)

Hallo Ihr Zwei, 
habt Ihr beim Wandern auch schon Ostereier gefunden? Wir wünschen Euch und
Familie ein recht schönes Osterfest.
Dann bis nächste Woche.

Gruß Reinhard 1


----------



## leffith (24. April 2011)

Frohe Ostern wünschen Bonsaibikerin und meine Wenigkeit. Bis zur nächsten Tour alles gute!


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2011)

Hallo,
wie Goethe im Fauste I schon geschrieben hat:
_Vom Eise befreit sind Strom und Bäche_
_Durch des Frühlings holden, belebenden Blick,_
_Im Tale grünet Hoffnungsglück;_
_Der alte Winter, in seiner Schwäche,_
_Zog sich in rauhe Berge zurück._
_Von dort her sendet er, fliehend, nur_
_Ohnmächtige Schauer körnigen Eises_
_In Streifen über die grünende Flur._
_Aber die Sonne duldet kein Weißes,_
_Überall regt sich Bildung und Streben,_
_Alles will sie mit Farben beleben;_
_Doch an Blumen fehlts im Revier,_
_...._
war ich heute rund um Mücheln unterwegs.
Auf dem Geiseltalhöhenwanderweg, hier auf der Höhe südlich Mücheln, St. Ulrich und St. Micheln.
Hier sollte man schon den Kopf leicht einziehen.
Nach dem überwinden des oberen Abschnitts ging es wieder langsam die Höhe runter auf St. Micheln bis zur Geiselquelle.
Das Becken der Geiselquelle mit Ostereierstrauß.
Die Quelle ist neu hergerichtet worden, ist ein schönes Schmuckstück geworden. Sie war ein mal die größte Quelle Mitteldeutschlands. Es sollen noch ca. 35 l/sec sprudeln.
Hier war dann der Wendepunkt, es ging dann auf den nördlichen Höhenzug Richtung Schlosspark St. Ulrich.
Aber zuvor sah man noch den Eierzaun, mal was anderes als immer nur Eiersträucher oder Bäume.
Blick vom nördlichen Höhenzug über St. Micheln Richtung Geiselquelle.
Nach einigen 100 Metern kamen wir dann am Landschaftspark, der im Jahre 1720 als Schlosspark parallel zum Barockgarten angelegt wurde, an. Der Park macht einen sehr gepflgten Eindruck.
Vom Standort oberhalb des Baraockgartens hat man einen sehr schönen Blick auf die Altstadt von Mücheln und auf das Wasserschloss St. Ulrich.
Ab hier ging es dann wieder runter zum Schloss und entlang der Geisel zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
Näheres zum Schloss hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserschloss_Sankt_Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer Urlaub oder sonst wie frei hat, die nächste Wochentour findet am 27.04. statt.
> Diesmal soll geht es durch Thüringen.
> _*Treffpunkt:*_
> ...


Ist verschoben auf den Donnerstag, den 28.04. gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort.
Grund: Heute zuviel Wasser von oben.


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2011)

Hallo,
bis jetzt bin ich ja morgen nur mit kasebi allein unterwegs.
Wer also von Merseburg noch mit möchte, ich starte um 07:35 Uhr an der Kreuzung B91 - Oeltzschner Straße (Audi/VW Autohaus) und dann über den Südfeldsee nach WSF zum Bahnhof.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (27. April 2011)

schade, aber wir, Lefffith und ich , müßen leider arbeiten, aber am 3./4./5.5. hab ich frei und warte schon was da tolles geplant wird , schöne Grüße


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2011)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> schade, aber wir, Lefffith und ich , müßen leider arbeiten, aber am 3./4./5.5. hab ich frei und warte schon was da tolles geplant wird , schöne Grüße


Nun nächste Woche wird das Wetter wieder super. Ich dachte so an die 90 km von Grimma nach Merseburg auf den Partheradweg von Grimma bis Leipzig und dann auf den Elsterradweg bzw. durch den Auenwald zurück nach Merseburg.
Start ab Merseburg mit dem Rad bis Halle Bahnhof dort Abfahrt 09:23 Uhr
Ankunft in Grimma: 10:47 Uhr
Start Grimma: 10:50 Uhr
Aber ich habe ja noch ein wenig Zeit darüber nach zudenken.
Wobei der Karstwanderweg ab Blankenheim eine gute Alternative ist.
Abfahrt mit Länderticket, bei 3 Personen lohnt sich das, ab Merseburg 09:23 Uhr.
Ankunft in Blankenheim 10:46 Uhr
Start: 10:50 Uhr 
Länge der Strecke ca. 50 km
Rückfahrt dann ab Sangerhausen.
Meine Entscheidung werde ich am Freitag hier posten.
Wobei ich eher für den Karstwanderweg wäre, ist einer der schönsten Wanderwege.
Man könnte ja auch abstimmen


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2011)

Hallo,
eine Info für alle MTB-ler die gerne Rennen fahren.
Das White Rock Team aus Weißenfels richtet am 03.07. in Mertendorf bei Naumburg ein Rennen aus, wie auf dieser Seite zu sehen ist.
http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/homepage/eventskidscup.htm 
Im Anhang schon mal der Streckenverlauf


----------



## Kasebi (27. April 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun nächste Woche wird das Wetter wieder super. Ich dachte so an die 90 km von Grimma nach Merseburg auf den Partheradweg von Grimma bis Leipzig und dann auf den Elsterradweg bzw. durch den Auenwald zurück nach Merseburg.
> Start ab Merseburg mit dem Rad bis Halle Bahnhof dort Abfahrt 09:23 Uhr
> Ankunft in Grimma: 10:47 Uhr
> Start Grimma: 10:50 Uhr
> ...



Da könnten wir ja aber auch von Dorndorf nach Jena Göschwitz fahren. Also westlich an der Stadt vorbei. Das sind dann zwar "nur" 50Km. Aber die haben es in sich. Nein keine Angst. Es ist technisch nicht all zu schwer, verlangt aber mit 1100Hm etwas Kraft. Dafür aber von der Landschaft her Top. Die meißte Zeit verläuft die Strecke auf der 100Km Runde um Jena rum (roter Balken)
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2011)

Hallo Kasebi,
nachdem ich gestern Abend noch schnell den platten im Vorderrad beseitigt hatte, es war ein 1,5 cm langer starker Dorn, werde ich jetzt meinen Rucksack packen und mich langsam zum Bike bewegen. Also bis gleich in Zeitz.


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2011)

Hallo,
die heutige Tour führte uns nach Thüringen. Es waren dabei Udo1 aus Merseburg und der Tourguide Kasebi aus Droyßig.
Meine Anreise erfolgte bis Weißenfels mit dem Bike und dann weiter mit dem Länderticket bis Zeitz, wo der Tourguide schon wartete. Zu zweit sind wir dann mit der DB bis Crossen/Ort gefahren und starteten dort um 10:50 Uhr.
Ab dem Bahnhof kann man ja auf dem neuen Radweg der auf der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke in das Mühltal fahren. Also lockeres Anrollen, nach 200 Metern Halt zur Dresscodeänderung.
Danach weiter bis ca. Ortsmitte Hartmannsdorf. Hier verließen wir die Radautobahn und fuhren nach Süden schon mal ordentlich Höhenmeter machen.
Auf der Höhe angekommen ging es auf dem Thüringenweg nach Südwesten immer geradeaus.
Von der Höhe hat man einen sehr schönen Blick in die Täler Grollwiesen und Seifartsdorfer Grund. Nach einigen Kilometern ging es dann noch über den ehemaligen TrÜbPl  von Tautenhain.
Nördlich der alten Kaserne bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren südlich am Sandberg vorbei  bis zur Höhe 320,8. Dort dann genau nach Norden, oberhalb des Faßtals weiter auf dem Thüringenweg. Auf Höhe des Sandberg, dann nach Westen in das Mühltal runter, schöne Abfahrten.
Die Rauda wurde überquert und am Leckengraben
ging es dann weiter, Trail mit schönen Wurzeln, einfach super. Nördlich des Pfützensumpfes begegneten wir noch ein seltenes Gespann, 2 Kühe mit ihren Kälbern vor einem Wagen.
Die BAB 9 wurde dann überquert, nördlich des Hotels Zu den Ziegenböcken ging  es weiter nach Westen.
Hier fängt der Gänsegrund an mit einer super schnellen Abfahrt ging es den Gänsegrund nach Westen runter. Kurz vor der Lochmühle stießen wir dann auf das Lange Tal. Wir folgten den Weg durch das Lange Tal nach Süden bergauf.
Als wir dann in der Wolfsschlucht ankamen war erst einmal fahren vorbei, jetzt hieß es schieben,
aber ordentlich bergauf über Wurzeln und Stufen. Nördlich von Bobeck kamen wir aus dem Wald und folgten aber gleich wieder den Weg durch den Wald nach Süden zum unteren Mohnberg, den wir aber westlich umfuhren. Weiter ging es durch das Waldgebiet Breites Holz nach Süden. Das Rad trugen wir über die Rote Furt um dann über die Wüstung Bleifeld bis zum Teerofen zu fahren, hier war erst einmal Pause.
Nach der Pause kürzten wir die weiter Strecke ab in dem wir den Naturlehrpfad folgten,
oberhalb der Zeitzbachwand ging es weiter, bis uns querliegende Baumstämme in großer Anzahl den Weg versperrten. 
Das war, wie sich jetzt herausstellte, ein kleiner Fehler gewesen. Denn jetzt wurde improvisiert und zwar hervorragend vom Tourguide improvisiert. Wir zogen also unsere Bahn oberhalb der Papiermühle nach Norden.
Auf der Waldautobahn auf der wir dann stießen ging es weiter nach Westen. Am Tännchen vorbei, weiter Richtung Rauberg, auch hier wieder Umkehr wegen massenhaften Bäumen auf dem Weg. Also wieder retour und weiter bis zur L2315. Wir entschlossen uns jetzt weiter nach Stadtroda zu fahren und dann auf dem Thüringer Städteweg bis nach Jena-Göschwitz zu rollen. Also gesagt getan, weiter ging es nach Ruttersdorf und Stadtroda. In Stadtroda folgten wir der Städtekette entlang der Roda 
über Hainbücht, Laasdorf, Zöllnitz bis nach Maua. Hier die Saale überquert und auf dem Saaleradweg bis nach Jena-Göschwitz zum Bahnhof.
Um 14:40 Uhr trafen wir ein,
hinter uns kamen dicke Regenwolken mit Blitz und Donner, es fing dann auch schon an zu regnen, der Bahnhof hatte aber noch ein Dach. Der Zug traf pünktlich um 15:05 Uhr ein. So wurde die Tour nach dem Einsteigen mit 51,8 km und 692 HM beendet.
Der Tourguide Kasebi hat wieder einmal eine super schöne und interessante Tour ausgesucht. Dank an den Tourguide für die super Führung ,für die schönen Alternativabschnitte und für das hervorragende Bikerwetter. Es hat mir wieder Spaß gemacht. Es war nicht die letzte Tour in diesem Bereich Thüringens.


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2011)

Hallo,
endlich Schluss mit den pausenlosen Schalten am Schalthebel, was mich immer ein wenig genervt hat.
Heute am Nachmittag hole ich mein Bike, mit meiner neuen Schaltung, ab.
Keine Schaltübergänge mehr, stufenlose Getriebeschaltung.
Es ist die NuVinci N360.
Und so sieht sie aus, war gestern früh vor der Tour noch mal beim Mechaniker meines Vertrauens.
Werde dann heute Abend den ersten Fahrbericht mitteilen.


----------



## Kasebi (29. April 2011)

Moin Allesamt
Da möchte ich nun auch noch einpaar Worte zu unserer gestrigen Tour verlieren. Es war, wie immer wenn ich mit Udo unterwegs sein durfte, eine schöne Tour. Auch wenn wir einen schönen und wichtigen Teil unserer Tour nicht fahren konnten. Aber da sind wir ja flexibel. Die Alternativstrecke ist aber immer in gemeinsamer Absprache entstanden. Dennoch habe ich ich mich ein bischen geärgert. Ich hatte die Tour an den Wochenenden davor Abschnittweise mir angeschaut. Bis auf den Trail entlang der Zeitzbachwand. Und genau da lagen die Bäume. Und wie man sehen konnte nicht erst seit gestern. Na ja wir haben das beste draus gemacht. Und für einen Guide ist es doch der schönste Lohn wenn seine Mitstreiter dennoch begeistert von der Tour berichten. Udo und ich haben übrigens beschlossen noch mal eine Tour zu planen die uns von Hermsdorf über Teufelstal, Zeitzgrund und Langes Tal nach Thalbürgel führt und weiter über den Tautenburger Forst nach Dorndorf. Das hat den Vorteil das einige schöne Trails "richtig" rum gefahren werden können. Aber dazu mehr wenn es soweit ist. Ich werde hier auch noch ein paar Bilder von unsererTour posten. Leider hab ich Udo fast nur von hinten erwischt. Und warum? Bergan merkte ich deutlich seinen konditionellen Vorsprung von ein paar tausend KM. Und bergab hatte er einfach mehr "Schwungmasse". Und so mußte ich schon wieder Treten wenn ich vorwärts kommen wollte, während Udo immer noch "kräfteschonend" rollte.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Allesamt
> Da möchte ich nun auch noch einpaar Worte zu unserer gestrigen Tour verlieren. Es war, wie immer wenn ich mit Udo unterwegs sein durfte, eine schöne Tour. Auch wenn wir einen schönen und wichtigen Teil unserer Tour nicht fahren konnten. Aber da sind wir ja flexibel.....
> Kasebi


Genau so war es Kasebi und alle die hätten mitfahren können und nicht mitgefahren sind haben echt was verpasst. Na dann arbeite mal bitte die Tour Herrmsdorf- Dorndorf aus und schicke mir dann den Track zu.


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2011)

Hallo,
hier der erste Eindruck von der NuVinci N360.
Bei der ersten Testfahrt, beim Mechaniker in Weißenfels, war das Bike vorn mit einem Kettenblatt mit 44 Zähnen und einem zweiten Blatt mit 36 Zähnen vorbereitet. Hinten war ein 20 Zähne Ritzel verbaut. Die erste kleine Testfahrt war schon mal überzeugend. Keine Schaltübergänge mehr, dank der stufenlosen Schaltung. Die Übersetzung wurde immer optimal angepasst. Aber das Kettenblatt mit den 44 Zähnen wurde nach der ersten Testfahrt gegen ein Blatt mit 48 Zähnen ausgetauscht. Das 36 iger Blatt blieb aber dran, die Kette musste dann natürlich noch etwas verlängert werden. Dann ging es auf Piste bei ordentlichen Gegenwind. Dank der stufenlosen Übersetzung hatte ich immer die optimale Übersetzung. Wahrscheinlich werde ich noch das Ritzel von 20 Zähnen auf 18 Zähne reduzieren. Dann hätte ich eine Übersetzung von 1:2,66. Aber bevor ich den Tausch durchführe werde ich noch mit 1:2,4 einige Kilometer absolvieren.
Das Minimum was "Fallbrock Technologies Inc." vorschreibt ist 1:1,8.
Also 18/33 ist das Minimum, größere Kettenblätter können ausnahmslos verwendet werden.
Mein erster Eindruck, für den Einbau in einem Trekkingrad eine echte Alternative zur Rohloff, aber nur vom Preis her. Denn in der Ausführung mit einem Kettenblatt beträgt der Übersetzungsbereich nominal 360% und liegt somit im Bereich der 8 Gang Nabenschaltung. Bei der double Ausführung, wie ich sie jetzt fahre, sind es dann 540%.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
gestern war ich Tourguide beim White-Rock-Tourenteam aus Weißenfels.
Die Tour führte von Weißenfels über Goseck-Uhrendenkmal-Großjena-Kleinjena- Großwilsdorf nach Eckhartsberga. Von dort dann auf dem Eckhartsberga-Auerstedtwanderweg nach Auerstedt. Von Auerstedt dann nach Sonnendorf und ab dort auf dem Finnewanderweg bis nach Fränkenau. Ab Fränkenau dann weiter auf dem Weinbergweg bis nach Roßbach. In der Gaststätte "Zur Hupe" war dann Tourende.
Den Bericht zur Tour findet man dieses Mal hier: http://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=55&idart=334


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
die nÃ¤chste Mittwochstour findet am 04.05. statt.
Was wird gefahren?
Der Partheradweg von Grimma Ã¼ber Taucha-Leipzig bis nach Merseburg/WeiÃenfels
*Anreise nach Grimma mit der DB von WeiÃenfels aus:*
_Treffpunkt 1: 08:10 Uhr Bahnhof WeiÃenfels am Fahrkartenautomat_
Abfahrt WSF 08:22 Uhr Gleis 1
Ankunft Leipzig 09:02 Uhr Gleis 8
Abfahrt ab Leipzig 09:15 Uhr Gleis 21
Ankunft in Grimma: 09:47 Uhr Gleis 2
*Fahrpreis WSF-Grimma: 08:40 â¬*

*Anreise nach Grimma mit der DB von Merseburg aus:*
_Treffpunkt 2: 07:50 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg am Fahrkartenautomat_
Abfahrt Merseburg 08:01 Uhr Gleis 4
Ankunft in Halle 08:16 Uhr Gleis 7
Abfahrt Halle 08:23 Uhr Gleis 1 mit S-Bahn
Ankunft in Leipzig 08:59 Uhr Gleis 6
Abfahrt ab Leipzig 09:15 Uhr Gleis 21
Ankunft in Grimma: 09:47 Uhr Gleis 2
*Fahrpreis Merseburg-Grimma: 08:40 â¬*

_Treffpunkt 3: 09:15 Uhr Bahnhof Leipzig in der RB 26266
*Start in Grimma: 09:50 Uhr*_
StreckenlÃ¤nge ca. 92 km, kaum HÃ¶henmeter.
Ab Leipzig dann auf dem Elsterradweg durch die Elster und Luppeauen bis nach LÃ¶ssen und dann weiter nach Merseburg bzw. Ã¼ber Bad DÃ¼renberg nach WSF zurÃ¼ck.

_*RÃ¼ckfahrt ist auch ab Leipzig/Leutzsch mit DB, nach ca. 54 km, mÃ¶glich.*_

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8265273&postcount=1506


----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
  hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Tour Grimma-Merseburg.
Es war diesmal mit dabei Erich vom Merseburger Radverein und Bonsaibikerin aus Merseburg.
Der Tourguide war heute mal nicht der erste am Treffpunkt, Bonsaibikerin war etwas schneller. Nachdem wir unserer Tickets am Automaten gezogen hatten, einfache Fahrt hin für 08,40  ging es sogleich zum Bahnsteig. Die RB lief pünktlich um 08:01 Uhr in den Bahnhof ein, wir hatten Glück es war ein Doppelstockzug. Das Umsteigen in Halle Bahnhof ging auch gut vonstatten, die S-Bahn wartete schon auf Gleis 1. In Leipzig hatten wir gute 15 Minuten um vom Gleis 6 zu Gleis 21 zu gelangen. Pünktlich um 09:46 Uhr traf dann die RB in Grimma ein. Die Startzeit 09:50 Uhr konnte also gehalten werden. Direkt am Bahnhofsvorplatz steht schon der erste Wegweiser, der zum Partheradweg wies. Ich hatte zwar einen Track von der Strecke auf das GPS geladen, der aber nicht immer mit dem jetzigen Verlauf übereinstimmte. Es ist natürlich immer so eine Sache einen Track von einer 1:50.000 Karte zu erstellen. Bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang von Grimma ist der Partheradweg sehr gut ausgeschildert. Der Radweg führt dann auf der August-Bebel Straße
westwärts bis zum Müncherteich.
Nacheinigen 100 Metren trafen wir auf die Beiersdorfer Straße. Diese folgten wir nach Süden bis Grethen. In Grethen folgten wir die Steinberger Straße ca. 500 Meter nach Westen. In der jetzt folgenden leichten Rechtskurve fuhren wir auf dem ausgeschilderten Partheweg geradeaus nach Westen weiter.  Links von uns im Tal verlief die Parthe,
wir fuhren auf dem Höhenweg dann weiter nach Westen bis nach Pomssen zum Mühlteich.
Die Parthe fließt hier durch den Mühlteich. Wir folgten dann vom Mühlteich der Grosssteinberger Straße nach Süden. Achtung nach 629 Metern geht in einer Spitzkehre ein Weg nach Norden weiter, wer nicht auf die Beschilderung des Weges aufpasst fährt dran vorbei. Jetzt ging es nach Nordwesten durch den Wald an der ehemaligen Kaserne in Lindhardt bis zum Nordausgang des Ortes. Nach 2 km auf dem Radweg nach Norden erreichten wir Naunhof. Der Ort wurde in Richtung Nordwest durchquert bis zur Radfahrerkirche in Erdmannshain.
Hier wurde die erste Rast eingelegt.
Danach weiter auf den bis jetzt sehr gut ausgebauten Partheradweg bis nach Albrechtshain. Achtung hier Augen auf beim Suchen der Wegweiser. Nordöstlich von Albrechtshain wurde die BAB 14 unterquert. Gleich hinter der Brücke geht der Radweg sofort 90° nach Westen weiter. Er führte uns jetzt zum Autobahnsee.
Kleiner Tipp, man muss nicht zwingend den ausgeschilderten Partheradweg, der parallel zur BAB 14 führt, fahren, sondern man kann den Weg am Ufer des Autobahnsees nutzen. Dieser trifft dann kurz vor dem Wasserwerk wieder auf den Partheradweg. Jetzt erreichten wir Beucha. Durch Beucha immer nach Norden bis links die Wolfshainer Strasse abgeht, diese folgten wir  dann weiter. In Wolfshain trifft sie dann auf die Albrechthainer Strasse, hier bogen wir dann weder auf den Radweg nach Norden ab. Nach 1,6 km erreichten wir dann Zweenfurth. Auf Höhe der Mühle am Mühlteich
bogen wir dann 90° nach Nordwesten ab.
Weiter ging es immer nach Nordwesten bis zum Bahnhof Borsdorf. Wir haben dann die Eisenbahntrasse an der Fußgängerunterführung unterquert. Weiter nach Norden bis zur Bahnhofstrasse, diese sind wir dann nach Osten bis zur Rathausstrasse weiter. Achtung es gibt hier beim Abbiegen in die Rathausstrasse keinen Wegweiser. Wir folgten den Radweg weiter nach Norden, unterquerten die B6 und stießen dann auf die Hauptstrasse von Panitzsch. Hier bogen wir nach Osten ab und bogen dann nach ca. 400 Meter in die Kirchgasse ab. Der Weg führte uns jetzt weiter nach Nordosten. Wir gelangten dann an die Parthe.
Achtung in Panitzsch ist der Weg schlecht ausgeschildert, es muss unbedingt die Parthe auf der Borsdorfer Strasse überquert werden, dann die nächste links (Sehliser Strasse) abbiegen. Wir folgten aber jetzt der Parthe am rechten Ufer weiter und gelangten aber nach 1,1 km ebenfalls wieder auf den Richtigen Weg, der Sehliser Strasse. Wir blieben auf dieser Strasse und erreichten dann Dewitz. Auch hier wieder schlechte Ausschilderung. Wir verpassten leider den Abzweig der Strasse  Am Winneberg und  fuhren dann in die Burgwallsiedlung. Machten eine kleine Runde über den Burgwall bis zum Feldrand, 50 Meter durch das Feld
und schon waren wir wieder auf der Strasse Am Winneberg. Jetzt war der Weg wieder gut ausgeschildert. Es ging am Holzskulpturengarten vorbei
immer parallel zur Parthe bis nach Taucha.
Taucha wurde Nord westwärts auf dem Seegeritzer Weg durchquert. Kurze Zeit später erreichten wir Seegeritz. Ab hier ging es dann auf dem Plaussiger Weg genau nach Westen. In Plaussig ist der Radweg gesperrt, wegen Bauarbeiten an der Unterführung an der BAB 14, es gibt hier ein Umleitung über die Stralsunder Strasse. Am Ende der Strasse dann über die Brücke an der BAB 14 weiter nach Westen und am ersten Abzweig nach links fuhren wir dann die Göteborger Strasse nach Süden weiter bis wir wieder auf den Radweg stießen. Wir erreichten Thekla und fuhren jetzt auf den wieder ordentlich ausgeschilderten Weg nach Südwesten weiter. Wir durchfuhren den Abtnaunburger Park
parallel zur Parthe südwärts. Am Ende des Parkes  stießen wir auf den südlichen Rand des Geländes des Leipziger Hauptbahnhofs. In einem weiten Bogen, der uns durch die Leipziger Innenstadt führte, gelangten wir schlussendlich zum Zoo. An der Nordgrenze des Zoos fuhren wir weiter nach Westen bis zum Elsterbecken.
Das Elsterbecken überquerten wir auf der Landauer Brücke. In Höhe der Friesenstrasse bogen wir dann auf einen Waldweg nach Norden ab, der uns bis zur Eisenbahnunterführung vor Leutzsch führte. Hier unter der Brücke ein Halt, es fing mit einem Mal an zu regnen.
Nach wenigen Minuten schien die Sonne wieder und so fuhren wir dann kurzzeitig auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg weiter nach Norden.
Nach 400 Metern bogen wir nach Westen ab. Jetzt fuhren wir durch den Auenwald bei Leutzsch
immer nach Westen bis zum linken Ufer der Neuen Luppe. Dann noch ein paar Meter auf dem Damm, weiter durch den Wald und schon waren wir an der Domholzschänke angelangt.
In der Domholzschänke dann eine Rast bei Gose, Kaffee und Kuchen.
Nach der Stärkung ging es dann auf der Salzstrasse durch die Auenwälder bis nach Merseburg zurück. Das schönste Stück der Parthe ist der Bereich des Abtnaunburger Parkes und die Auen in Leipzig. Der Partheradweg lässt sich gut fahren. Man sollte aber gut aufpassen, denn die Beschilderung des Weges ist nicht immer ausreichend. Es waren am Ende dann 100 km bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 17,6 km. Das Wetter hat, bis auf den einen kleinen Schauer, gut mitgespielt. Der Wegezustand ist überwiegend Asphalt. Es war eine schöne Tour mit wie immer sehr netten Mitfahrern.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich möchte mich auf diesem Weg bei meinen Mitfahrern für den tollen Tag bedanken. Es war eine klasse Tour die dank unserem Tourguide auch ohne Probleme zu fahren war


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo, wer hat Lust am Dienstag,10.5., eine Feierabendrunde zu drehen?


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2011)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, wer hat Lust am Dienstag,10.5., eine Feierabendrunde zu drehen?


Wann und wo Start?


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (5. Mai 2011)

Treffpunkt Airpark (Kreisel) um 18.00 Uhr, Streckenidee hab ich leider noch keine :|


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2011)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Airpark (Kreisel) um 18.00 Uhr, Streckenidee hab ich leider noch keine :|


O.K. bin dabei. Idee zur Strecke habe ich.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (5. Mai 2011)

super, Leffith kommt auch, LG


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2011)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> super, Leffith kommt auch, LG


Gut, ca.1,5- 2 Std wird die Tour dauern.


----------



## leffith (6. Mai 2011)

Na dann, freue mich schon auf Dienstag Abend bei herrlichen Wetter


----------



## Udo1 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour findet am 11.05. statt.
*Treffpunkt1:* Bahnhof Weißenfels
Fahrkartenautomat 08:50 Uhr

*Treffpunkt 2:* Bahnhof Merseburg 09: 15 Uhr
Mit Länderticket und DB
Abfahrt WSF 09:05 Uhr
Abfahrt Merseburg 09:22 Uhr
Abfahrt Halle: 09:37 Uhr Gl. 9
Ankunft Blankenheim: 10:46 Uhr

Start: 10:50 Uhr Blankenheim
Rückfahrt ab Sangerhausen mit DB

_Strecke:_
Blankenheim- Harzvorlandradweg nach Norden, weiter nach Westen über Pölsfeld- Obersdorf- Wettelrode- Kunstteich
Wettelrode- Großleinungen- Hainrode- Questenberg- Wickerode-
Grosser Buchberg- Butterberg- Sangerhausen
Länge der Strecke ca. 52 km
Streckenverlauf hier: http://de.sevenload.com/im/L4V5x7t/original/tn

Schwierigkeit: mittel
Kondition: mittel
Bike: MTB
Achtung: genügend zum trinken mitführen, Verpflegung nicht vergessen!!!
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11725


----------



## Udo1 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
am Sonntag, den 15.05. findet ab WSF eine Tour Zeitz- Herrmannschacht- Nonnewitz- Nixditz- Halde Deuben-Mondsee  Westseite- Zembschen- Rippachradweg bis Teuchern- Osterland- weiter am  Schelkbach bis zum Wasserschloss Bonau- Meineweh- Korseburg- Stössen-  Priestädt- Lohmühle- Gröbitz- Possenhain- Kötschbachtal- Leißling- WSF statt.
*Treffpunkt 1:* 09:50 Uhr Bahnhof WSF am Fahrkartenautomat
Abfahrt mit Burgenlandbahn 10:12 Uhr Gl 2
*Treffpunkt 2:* 09:30 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11726


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
der Abschnitt der Kartswanderwegtour von Blankenheim bis Großleinungen ist Geschichte. War eine super Tour, der Bericht folgt leider erst Morgen.


----------



## Kasebi (11. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Abschnitt der Kartswanderwegtour von Blankenheim bis Großleinungen ist Geschichte. War eine super Tour, der Bericht folgt leider erst Morgen.



Es war wirklich eine super Tour. Besonders der Trail verdiente eine 10+. Die letzten Kilometer vom Zug nach Hause waren noch mal ein Zeitfahren gegen Blitz und Donner. Keine zwei Minuten nach dem ich zu Hause war goß es in Strömen. Auf Udo's bericht bin ich gespannt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
  und hier der Tourbericht von der gestrigen Karstwanderwegtour Blankenheim- Großleinungen-Sangerhausen.
Mit dabei waren: Reinhard1 und Jürgen aus Weißenfels, Kasebi aus Droyßig und ich als Tourguide.
Die Anfahrt fing ja schon mal gut an. Der Zug hatte wegen Bremsenproblemen schon mal 25 Minuten Verspätung. Reinhard1 hatte ja das Länderticket beschafft, Fahrkartenautomat war auch noch in WSF defekt. Nach dem Einsteigen sogleich die Zugbegleiterin angesprochen ob sie nicht bitte organisieren könnte, dass der Zug in Halle Richtung Nordhausen auf uns warten könnte. Ich dann in Merseburg dazu gestiegen. Kurz hinter Schkopau dann die freudige Botschaft von der netten Zugbegleiterin, Zug wartet bis 10:07 Uhr. Dann fuhr der Zug auch noch auf Gleis 7 ein, der Weg des Umsteigens verkürzte sich. Der Tourguide sprintete sogleich die Treppen runter zum Gleis 4 und stellte sich schon mal in den Türrahmen, so konnten sich die Türen nicht schließen. Kurz darauf kamen die Mitfahrer, rein in den Zug, Tür zu und Abfahrt. Auf der Fahrt hatten wir genügend Zeit uns links und rechts der Bahnstrecke ein wenig umzuschauen. Ich stellte fest, dass die dominierende Farbe auf unseren Feldern Gelb ist. Die Farbe Grün wird immer weniger, wahrscheinlich liegt das an der Subvention für den Rapsanbau, ich kann mich natürlich auch täuschen, aber wie gesagt Gelb ist im Vormarsch.  Wir hatten also unsere Verspätung wieder reingeholt und konnten so wie geplant um 10:50 Uhr in Blankenheim zur Karstwanderwegtour starten. Zuerst durchquerten wir Blankenheim nach Norden und gelangten so auf den Harzvorlandradweg,
den wir dann nach Norden bis zur Kaisereiche folgten.
Sie wurde anlässlich des 100. Geburtstags von Kaiser Wilhelm I. 1897 gepflanzt. An der Kaisereiche bogen wir nach Westen ab und fuhren auf der WAB bis zur B86. Die wurde überquert und auf den neuen Radweg der parallel zur B86 führt ca. 380 m nach Süden gefahren. Hier führt dann wieder eine WAB nach Nordwesten bis zur Höhe 365,8. An dieser Höhe verließen wir die WAB und fuhren auf dem Karstwanderweg weiter nach Westen.
Hier muss ich den Mannsfeldern mal ein Lob aussprechen, so eine hervorragende Ausschilderung habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Ein verlaufen ist schier unmöglich, einfach Spitze. Es ging weiter über eine große Wiese am Pufferberg in einem Bogen führte uns der Weg dann nach Süden hangabwärts. Im Hohlweg versperrte uns dann ein Bauwagen und ein PKW den Weg,
hier machten gerade Arbeitskräfte eine Pause die den Weg bereinigten. Jetzt ging es in einer rasanten Abfahrt nach Pölsfeld runter. Die K2307 wurde überquert, dann folgten wir den Weg weiter über ein Alt Bergbaugelände.  Zuerst mussten etliche Stufen erklommen werden,
die zu einer alten Rampe führten wo früher wahrscheinlich das taube Gestein hochgefahren wurde und dann oben abgekippt worden ist. Nun ja schieben hier war ein kurzes Stück eben schieben angesagt. Oben angekommen genossen wir erst einmal den Blick über Pölsfeld. Dann fuhren wir den Weg so auf der 300m Höhenlinie Richtung Westen weiter.
Es ging über saftige Wiesen
mit einem unendlich schönen Blick in den Vorharz Richtung Sohlberg, Hohe Linde und Grillenberg.
Südöstlich von Obersdorf und nördlich vom Mohrungsberg ging es dann in einem Buchenwald rein. Der Weg konnte nur erahnt werden, also kurzer Orientierungsstopp.
Zwischen den Bäumen blinkte uns in einiger Entfernung das Weiße R auf rotem Querbalken entgegen. Es ging dann zwischen den Bäumen talwärts bis auf einen Querweg den wir dann bis Obersdorf folgten, war auf jedem Fall eine super Abfahrt. Durch Obersdorf fuhren wir auf der Hauptstraße und bogen dann auf die L230 ein, die nach Grillenberg führt. Nach ca. 100 m verließen wir die L230 wieder und fuhren eine Straße Richtung Westen steil den Berg hoch. Rechts von uns befand sich ein Bereich der in der Karte mit  In Den Halden bezeichnet wurde. Hier ein kurzer schneller Halt, es fing plötzlich an zu regnen. Zum Glück war es nur ein kleiner Schauer und wir konnten unsere Fahrt nach 5 Minuten fortsetzen. Der Weg führte uns jetzt immer gen Westen weiter, in Höhe des Schaubergwerkes - Röhrigschacht- Wettelrode bogen wir zum Bergwerk ab um dort eine kleine Pause einzulegen.
Die Räder wurden angeschlossen und der im Inneren des Museums befindliche Kiosk wurde aufgesucht. Bei BoWu und alkoholfreies Hefeweizen war dann die Welt wieder in Ordnung und die kleinen Strapazen bis nach Wettelrode waren wieder vergessen.
Nachdem der kleine Hunger und der große Durst gestillt waren ging es wieder zu den Rädern. Aber was stellte der Tourguide mit Entsetzen fest, er hatte sich auf den hervorragenden mannsfeldischen Schotter einen Platten geholt. Nun ja schnell den Schlauch gewechselt und dann wieder zurück auf die ausgeschilderte Piste, die uns schnell zum Speicher Wettelrode führte.
Auf dem Damm zur Straße, ca. 100 Meter nach  Süden und dann wieder auf den Karstwanderweg nach Westen abgebogen. Der Weg führte uns an die L231 runter. Aber Achtung aufpassen nicht bis zur Straße vor, einige Meter vorher biegt der Weg ab
und folgt auf einen sehr schönen Singletrail parallel der L231 Richtung Westen weiter.
Schon wegen diesen Trail hatte sich die Anfahrt gelohnt er ist einfach super. Kurz vor Mohrungen mündet er auf eine Wiese und führt wieder zur L231 runter. Diese Straße wurde überquert und nach Süden in die Mooskammer weitergefahren.
Der Weg schlängelte sich immer am Hochufer des Erlbaches nach Westen weiter. Ein sehr schöner Weg der sich da immer dicht an den Hang schmiegte.
Ungefähr südlich vom Bettelmannsbach versperrte uns eine sehr große Buche die Weiterfahrt.
Der Baum musste überklettert werden.
Danach konnte man den Weg wieder am Hang folgen,
es gab dabei sehr schöne Aussichten in das Leinetal.
Am nördlichen Ortseingang von Großleinungen verließen wir den Wald und gelangten in den Ort.
Der Ort wurde nach Süden durchquert. Am Abzweig nach Sangerhausen entschied dann der Tourguide wir machen ab hier einen Bogen Richtung Höhenweg Wallhäuser Berg. Es ging ordentlich bergan.
Nach ca. 800 Meter bergan eine Verpflegungsstopp mit Rundumblick in und über das Leinetal.
Danach die letzten Meter hoch zum Höhenweg über Wiesen und Getreidefeld.
Der Höhenweg
führte uns dann zum Butterberg, wo wir noch einmal vor der gleich folgenden Abfahrt, unsere Augen über die Goldene Aue schweifen ließen. Die Sachsenburg, der Kyffhäuser und Fernsehturm waren heute gut zu erkennen.
Dann rauf auf die Sättel und die Butterbergstraße runter bis Sangerhausen. Am Bahnhof angekommen merkte ich schon merklich, das die Luft im Hinterreifen deutlich weniger geworden ist. Der Bahnsteig war aber erreicht, der Zug kam auch nach einigen Minuten und wir konnten dieses Mal die Rückfahrt ohne Zugverspätung antreten. Am Ende waren es dann 37 km und 655 HM. Ich persönlich fand diesen Abschnitt des Karstwanderweges als den schönsten vom ganzen Weg. Es wird sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein wo mich der Karstwanderweg gesehen hat.


----------



## Kasebi (12. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ....Am Ende waren es dann 37 km und 655 HM. Ich persönlich fand diesen Abschnitt des Karstwanderweges als den schönsten vom ganzen Weg. Es wird sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein wo mich der Karstwanderweg gesehen hat.



Hallo Udo 
Nochmals danke für die tolle Tour. Auch mich hat der Karstwanderweg nicht zum letzten mal gesehen. Die Idee das Gebiet um das Bergbaumuseum Rhörigschacht(natürlich mit Besuch des Schachtes) in Wettelrode mal ohne Bike zu "erkunden" sollten wir auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren. 
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2011)

@Kasebi,
ich werde mich langsam ankleiden und zum Zug begeben. Wetter in Zeitz heute 15°C Sonne Wolken, bis zum Abend kein Regen.


----------



## Kasebi (15. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Kasebi,
> ich werde mich langsam ankleiden und zum Zug begeben. Wetter in Zeitz heute 15°C Sonne Wolken, bis zum Abend kein Regen.



Dann sehen wir uns am BHF Zeitz
Also bis dann
Kasebi

10:45 in Zeitz. Richtig?


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Themas und Sportsfreunde des White Rock Tourenteams.
Heute fand die Tour Zeitz- Mondsee- Rippachradweg- Gellertwanderweg- StÃ¶Ãen- Nautschketal- KÃ¶tschbachtal- LeiÃling- lt. Tourenplan 2011 statt.
Es waren auf Tour, Florian aus WSF, Peter aus SchÃ¶nburg, Kasebi aus DroyÃig und der Tourguide Udo1 aus Merseburg.
Der Wettergott war gnÃ¤dig mit uns, lt. Wetterbericht war erst ab 17:00 Uhr mit Regen zu rechnen.
Der Tourguide begab sich gegen 09:10 Uhr, bei leichtem trÃ¶pfeln zum Bahnhof Merseburg. In WSF warteten schon am defekten Fahrkartenautomaten Florian und Peter. Wir sind dann erst einmal ohne Fahrkarte hoch zum Bahnsteig 2. Die Burgenlandbahn stand schon am Bahnsteig. Also gleich rein und in der Bahn das Ticket nach Zeitz gekauft. Um 10:12 Uhr setzte sich die Burgenlandbahn in Bewegung. In Zeitz angekommen, wartete schon der einheimische FÃ¼hrer, Kasebi,  auf uns. Also nach der kurzen BegrÃ¼Ãung raus aus dem BahnhofsgebÃ¤ude und gleich los Richtung Osten zu den Sportanlagen von Zeitz. Den Sportplatz lieÃen wir rechts liegen und fuhren, in den vor BÃ¤rlauch duftenden Wald, nach Norden.
Ein kurzer Trail wurde durch den Tourguide noch mit einbezogen, der schon ziemlich mit Brennnesseln zugewachsen war. Am Westausgang von Zangenberg erreichten wir den Elsterradweg, den wir aber nur 270 m nach Osten folgten. Nach den 270 m bogen wir in den Ort ab und fuhren durch den Ort nach Norden, Ã¼berquerten die Bahnlinie Zeitz â Leipzig und folgten jetzt den FloÃgraben weiter nach Norden. UngefÃ¤hr 760 m hinter der BahnbrÃ¼cke erreichten wir einen Asphalt/ Plattenweg, der parallel zum Maibach durch das Maibachtal  nach Westen fÃ¼hrte. Wir fuhren weiter durch das Maibachtal auf die Ortschaft UnterschwÃ¶ditz zu. 240 m vor der Ortschaft geht rechts ein Weg ab, den wir dann auch einschlugen nach weiteren 50 m 90Â° nach links in den Wald rein. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte jetzt am Hochufer des Maibaches linkes Ufer weiter durch das Tal.
Das letzte mal wo ich hier langefahren bin war im MÃ¤rz, seitdem war hier wahrscheinlich niemand mehr unterwegs. Der Weg endete auf einer Wiese mit schon fast mannshohen Gras und Brennnesseln. An der SÃ¼dseite der Wiese nach links runter zum Ufer des Maibaches und hier voll durch die hohen Brennnesseln bis zum Ende der Wiese Nordseite. Dort fÃ¼hrte dann der Weg weiter am Bachufer bis zur L191 Nonnewitz- HohenmÃ¶lsen. Nach Erreichen der L191 auf der StraÃe 320 m nach Westen bis zum Abzweig in die Halde Deuben, Ausgeschildert mit Denkmal.
Nach weiteren 540 m nach Norden von der L191 aus 90Â° nach links âWesten- abgebogen und nach weiteren 150 m in nordwestlicher Richtung erreichten wir ein Kleinod in der Haldenlandschaft der Deubener Halde. Ich bezeichne ihn als kleinen Mondsee. Ein idyllisches PlÃ¤tzchen, dass zum Baden und Erholen einlÃ¤dt.
Nach der Besichtigung des Sees wieder die 150 m zurÃ¼ck und auf der WAB weiter nach Norden bis zum Schlagbaum. Hinter den Schlagbaum nach links âWesten- immer an der Waldkante weiter. Der Weg ging dann in einem kleinen Bogen nach Norden durch ein Feuchtgebiet mit Feldern links und rechts des Weges weiter.
Wir gelangten nach einigen 100 Metern an eine Waldkante. Im spitzen Winkel von links stÃ¶Ãt hier der neu gebaute RECARBO â Kohleradweg auf unseren Weg (http://recarbo.zeitz.de/kohleradweg.html ). Bis hierher ist er schon asphaltiert, muss in den letzten 2 Monaten entstanden sein. Wir folgten jetzt den RECARBO â Kohleradweg auf der noch nicht ausgebauten Strecke weiter nach Norden bis zur Waldkante. Hier bogen wir nach Osten ab, ist nicht zu verfehlen, weil ab hier wieder ein asphaltiertes TeilstÃ¼ck des RECARBO â Kohleradweg weiter geht.
Der Weg ist ebenfalls noch nicht vollstÃ¤ndig fertig nur ca. 1,5 km sind bis jetzt fertiggestellt. Wir sind auf diesen Weg, der am SÃ¼dufer des Mondsee entlang fÃ¼hrt bis zum Imbiss am Mondsee weiter. Bis hierher benÃ¶tigten wir von Zeitz genau 60 Minuten, aber jetzt erst mal ein Pause bei BoWu, Currywurst und mehr oder weniger isotonischen GetrÃ¤nken. Wir hatten kaum Platz genommen als wir die zweite Gruppe ankommen sahen, diese Gruppe hat der erfahrene Tourguide Reinhard1 gefÃ¼hrt.
Es war eine Familientour, Start war um 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz WeiÃenfels. Nach der Regulierung des FlÃ¼ssigkeitshaushaltes
fuhren wir weiter um den See, Ost und Nordufer bis zum westlichen Ende  des Sees. Wir folgten den breiten Wirtschaftsweg bis Zembschen und stieÃen in der Ortschaft dann auf den Rippachradweg. Im Tal der Rippach ging es dann Ã¼ber Keutschen nach Teuchern. Auf der L197 nach SÃ¼den bis Ortsausgang Teuchern und dann auf der StraÃe Richtung Lagnitz bis zum Schelkbach weiter. Gleich hinter der BrÃ¼cke am rechten Ufer des Schelkbaches auf den Gellert-Wanderweg weiter nach Westen durch das sehr schÃ¶ne Schelkbachtal.
âChristian FÃ¼rchtegott Gellert (* 4. Juli 1715 in Hainichen; â  13. Dezember 1769 in Leipzig) Er war ein deutscher Dichter und Moralphilosoph der AufklÃ¤rung und galt wÃ¤hrend seines Lebens neben Christian Felix WeiÃe als meistgelesener deutscher Schriftsteller.â
Quelle Wikipedia  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Fürchtegott_Gellert
Im Herbst 1757: Aufenthalt in Bonau bei WeiÃenfels und schwere Krankheit.
Nach ihm wurde der Wanderweg im Schelkbachtal benannt.
Der Trail fÃ¼hrte uns bis zum Wasserschloss Bonau, jetzt im Privatbesitz.
Ab Bonau sind wir dann nach Norden bis zur L190. Diese folgten wir 1,13 km Richtung BAB 9 und bogen an der Kreuzung Zellschen nach Kistritz ab. Wir umfuhren Kistritz am westlichen Ortsrand und unterquerten dann die BAB 9 nÃ¶rdlich der AutobahnraststÃ¤tte. Am Pumpwerk verlieÃen wir die StraÃe und fuhren nach Norden Ã¼ber die Eisenbahnlinie. Gleich hinter der Eisenbahnlinie dann weiter nach Westen auf einen Feldweg, der teilweise parallel zur Bahnlinie verlÃ¤uft. Nach 1,5 km in westlicher Richtung gelangten wir zum Friedhof StÃ¶ssen. Hier verabschiedetet sich Kasebi von uns, der auf einen separaten Weg wieder nach DroyÃig zurÃ¼ck fuhr. Wir fuhren auf einen Feldrainweg an der Ã¶stlichen Friedhofsmauer nach Norden weiter. Auch hier wieder sehr hohes Gras, der Weg endete dann auf der HauptstraÃe L199. Hier ging aber auch gleich noch eine kleine NebenstraÃe ab in Richtung NÃ¶beditz und PriestÃ¤dt. Auf dieser StraÃe fuhren wir durch PriestÃ¤dt. Achtung fast am Ende macht die StraÃe einen 90Â° Knick nach Norden, auf dieser nicht weiterfahren, sondern den unscheinbaren Weg geradeaus zwischen zwei HÃ¤usern nehmen. Auf diesen Weg sind wir weiter bis zur LohmÃ¼hle. Jetzt die StraÃe weiter bis in den Ort GrÃ¶bitz im Nautschketal. Wir folgten der Nautzschke durch das Nautschketal nach Westen bis Pohlitz. Am Ã¶stliche Ortsrand geht ein Wanderweg nach Norden den wir ca. 200 m folgten, bogen dann auf den nach Osten ansteigenden Weg ab und folgten diesen bis zur ersten Wirtschaftswegkreuzung. An der Kreuzung genau nach Norden weiter
Ã¼ber die B87 bis nach Possenhain.
Possenhain wurde nordÃ¶stlich durchquert. Dort wo die StraÃe eine 90Â° Kurve nach Osten macht fuhren wir geradeaus nach Norden weiter in das GÃ¶tschbachtal (im Volksmund auch Franzosental genannt). Parallel des periodischen Baches durchquerten wir leicht bergab fahrend das KÃ¶tschbachtal. Am Talende fuhren wir auf den Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Westen leicht ansteigend bis zum Schotterweg der von SÃ¼den nach Norden fÃ¼hrt. Auf diesen dann bergabwÃ¤rts bis zur AsphaltstraÃe SchÃ¶nburg- LeiÃling. Aufdeser dann bis nach LeiÃling zum Bahnhof, hier Tourende nach 53 km und 422 HM. Der Tourguide begab sich zum Bahnsteig, Peter und Florian fuhren nach SchÃ¶nburg und WeiÃenfels zurÃ¼ck. Es war wieder einmal eine sehr schÃ¶ne Tour, bei eigentlich optimalem Radlerwetter mit seht netten Mitfahrern. Es hat nicht geregnet, der war immer schon vor uns da,  und der leichte Nordwest Wind war eigentlich zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen. Es gab keine Pannen und verfahren haben wir uns auch nicht. Es hat also alle gepasst an diesem Tag. Dann noch eine schÃ¶ne Woche, bis demnÃ¤chst bei einer neuen Tour lt. Tourenplan.


----------



## Kasebi (15. Mai 2011)

Udo hat, wie immer, von einer richtig guten Tour einen schönen Bericht geschrieben. Es macht immer wieder Laune da mal nachzulesen. Auch wenn man selbst dabei war. Wie's bei mir weiter ging steht Hier.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2011)

@Reinhard1,
ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung, dass Du ab Montag wieder auf dem Posten bist.
So Morgen geht es mit Enkel im Kanadier die Unstrut abwärts. Mal sehen wie die anderen Muskelpartien nach der Tour mit mir kommunizieren werden.
Rucksack ist gepackt für die Männertour mit Enkel am Sonnabend um den Geiseltalsee. Wird sicherlich eine Tagestour werden mit dem kleinen Mann, trainiert haben wir ja schon, aber die Aussicht auf Eis an der Marina wird wohl sicherlich beflügeln.
Tourbericht folgt


----------



## Bikermario (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Ich wollte nur mal fragen wann und wohin du die nächste Tour geplant hast.
Oder sind dir die Ideen ausgegangen  oder hast du in Merseburg und Umgebung schon alles erkundet, so dass es keinen weißen Fleck mehr auf deiner Karte gibt.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Ich wollte nur mal fragen wann und wohin du die nächste Tour geplant hast.
> Oder sind dir die Ideen ausgegangen  oder hast du in Merseburg und Umgebung schon alles erkundet, so dass es keinen weißen Fleck mehr auf deiner Karte gibt.
> Gruß Bikermario


Es gibt keine weißen Flecke mehr, es frustiert mich immer die gleichen Strecken zu fahren. Nein diese Woche war Kanu fahren auf der Unstrut angesagt mit Enkel, das ist wichtiger als biken.
Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag.


----------



## Bikermario (21. Mai 2011)

Hey Udo!
Was hälst du davon, wenn wir die Tour zum Petersberg nochmal machen würden.
Voriges Jahr hatte ich ja Pech mit meinem Rad, aber diesmal dürfte das nicht passieren, da ich ja ein anderes und besseres Rad habe.
Na was sagst du?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (21. Mai 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hey Udo!
> Was hälst du davon, wenn wir die Tour zum Petersberg nochmal machen würden.
> Voriges Jahr hatte ich ja Pech mit meinem Rad, aber diesmal dürfte das nicht passieren, da ich ja ein anderes und besseres Rad habe.
> Na was sagst du?
> Gruß Bikermario


Gute Idee, wann soll es dann losgehen. Mach mal einen Vorschlag.


----------



## Bikermario (21. Mai 2011)

Was würdest du sagen,wenn du daraus eine schöne Mittwochstour machst.
Denn du bist doch immernoch der bessere Tourgide
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Was würdest du sagen,wenn du daraus eine schöne Mittwochstour machst.
> Denn du bist doch immernoch der bessere Tourgide
> Gruß Bikermario


Danke für Dein Vertrauen.
Wie wäre es am Mittwoch,den 25.05.


----------



## Bikermario (22. Mai 2011)

Klingt gut
Hast du dir schon überlegt wolang die Mittwochstour geht und wo wir uns treffen? Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzukommen zum Petersberg.
Das Wetter soll ja super werden.
Also bis dann Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
nächste Mittwochstour, am 25.05. zum Petersberg.
Start 09:30 Uhr Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg.
Falls aus der Richtung Weißenfels jemand mitfahren möchte,
Abfahrt des Zuges um 09:03 Uhr in Richtung Halle.
Empfehlenswert Hopperticket bis Halle.
In Merseburg an 09:22 Uhr.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11615
Hier die geplante Strecke über ca. 71 km
http://de.sevenload.com/im/81edxRv/original/tn


----------



## andi65 (22. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nächste Mittwochstour, am 25.05. zum Petersberg.
> Start 09:30 Uhr Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg.
> Falls aus der Richtung Weißenfels jemand mitfahren möchte,
> ...


Hallo Udo, 
mitkommen würde ich schon gern wieder einmal. Aber Mittwochs verlangt, glaube ich, deine Pensionskasse meinen Einsatz auf Arbeit.


----------



## Jsiak (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo Udo,

ich würde Dich/Euch gerne ab/bis Halle begleiten. Vielleicht ist es ja möglich, einen Treffpunkt bei Halle auszumachen, so dass ich mich ab da Deiner/Eurer Tour anschließen kann.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2011)

Jsiak schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> ich würde Dich/Euch gerne ab/bis Halle begleiten. Vielleicht ist es ja möglich, einen Treffpunkt bei Halle auszumachen, so dass ich mich ab da Deiner/Eurer Tour anschließen kann.
> 
> ...


O.K. ich suche noch einen geeigneten Treffpunkt aus, heute noch versprochen.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2011)

Jsiak schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> ich würde Dich/Euch gerne ab/bis Halle begleiten. Vielleicht ist es ja möglich, einen Treffpunkt bei Halle auszumachen, so dass ich mich ab da Deiner/Eurer Tour anschließen kann.
> 
> ...


10:30 Uhr Hauptbahnhof Halle Westeingang, wir kommen auf der Ernst Kamieth Strasse von Süden.


----------



## Jsiak (23. Mai 2011)

OK, ich werde am vereinbarten Treffpunkt sein, vielleicht finden sich ja noch mehr Mitfahrer.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2011)

Jsiak schrieb:


> OK, ich werde am vereinbarten Treffpunkt sein, vielleicht finden sich ja noch mehr Mitfahrer.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matthias


Hallo Jsiak,
muss leider die Tour Morgen ausfallen lassen. Habe am frühen Nachmittag einen kurzfristigen Termin wahrzunehmen. Da reicht die Zeit nicht.
Im Anhang habe ich den geplanten Tourtrack eingestellt.
Die Tour wird aber nachgeholt.


----------



## Jsiak (24. Mai 2011)

Schade !   Dann auf ein anderes Mal.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
da ich heute leider aus kurzfristigen terminlichen Gründen die Petersbergtour absagen musste, bin ich aber am Vormittag zu einer kleinen Geiseltalseeumrundung aufgebrochen.
Reinhard1 und Jürgen haben mich kurzfristig begleitet. Treffpunkt war am Südfeldsee (Großkayna) Hafen.
Bei super Wetter, war aber trotzden noch ganz schön frisch, ging es gleich zum Rundweg Geiseltalsee. Auf dem Rundweg dann in Uhrzeigerrichtung nach Mücheln zur Marina. Diesmal fuhren wir ganz entspannt und betrachteten uns den See etwas von oben. Man konnte jetzt sehr gut die neu entstandenen Inseln erkennen. An der Marina ein kurzer Halt zum verweilen. Leider sind die Toilettenanlagen am Vormittag noch verschlossen, nicht Besucher freundlich. Weiter ging es zum Weinberg, hier hat der Winzer Reifarth einen neuen Freisitz, direkt am Hang geschaffen.
Jetzt hat man noch einen besseren Blick über den See vom Nordufer aus.
Mit Rückenwind ging es dann nach Frankleben zurück, wo ich mich dann von meinen beiden Begleitern verabschiedete.
Es waren heute sehr viele RR-Fahrer unterwegs, wobei uns auf der Strecke einer 3 mal entgegen kam, der wird wohl heute seine 100 km abgespult haben. Na ja geht auch nur in der Woche, am Wochenende kommt man kaum voran.
Hier noch ein Panorama vom See. Standpunkt Weinberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo, sollte es am Mittwoch zum Petersberg gehen bin ich dabei


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2011)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, sollte es am Mittwoch zum Petersberg gehen bin ich dabei


Hallo "Bonsaibikerin"
wäre nicht schlecht, aber am Mittwoch ist um 09:26 Uhr scharfer Start mit der DB nach Eibau/ Sachsen.
Dort um 15:00 Uhr dann der Start zur Spreetour von den Quellen bis nach Erkner.
1. Etappe: Eibau Spreequellen- Bautzen ca. 56 km
2. Etappe: Bautzen - Cottbus ca. 107 km
3. Etappe: Cottbus- Leibsch ca. 98 km
4. Etappe: Leibsch - Berkenbrück (kurz vor Fürstenwalde) ca. 70 km
5. Etappe: Berkenbrück - Erkner b. Berlin ca. 50 km
               Rückfahrt mit DB nach Merseburg
Bericht folgt nach Rückkehr.
Nach Rückkehr wird dann neu geplant.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
am gestrigen Nachmittag habe ich mal die Toten Täler einen Besuch abgestattet, war aber zu Fuß unterwegs, wegen der eventuellen Verletzungsgefahr kurz vor unserer Spreeradwegtour am kommenden Mittwoch.
Ab Großwillsdorf den ausgeschilderten Wanderweg zu den Orchideenwiesen. Es waren wieder Massen unterwegs.
Mit dem Rad hier lang ist etwas beschwerlich, fahren kaum möglich und Schieben ist teilweise auch schwierig.
Die Orchideen sind schon fast alle verblüht, oder vertrocknet, es fehlt eben der Regen.
Der Weg wird durch diese Begrenzungen kanalisiert.
Von hier oben hat man aber einen herrlichen Panoramablick über die Toten Täler Richtung Westen.
Anschließend noch nach Balgstädt westlicher Ortsausgang, rechte Seite. Hier befand sich mal ein Autohaus, dass jetzt ein Kaffeerestaurant und eine Kaffeerösterei ist.
Das Ambiente ist super, der Kaffee schmeckt vorzüglich, das Eis ist nicht empfehelnswert. Die Eisbecher für den Preis zu klein und das Eis schmeckt nicht so richtig, da sollten sie sich mal das Eiskaffee in Lützen ansehen.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2011)

@Kasebi,
so die Zeit rückt immer näher bis zur großen Reise. Rucksack ist gepackt, Navi ist aufgeladen, Kette ist geölt, es kann also losgehen.
Am Sonntag bin ich wieder im Lande und werde dann von den 5 Etappen berichten. Wünsche Dir eine schöne Himmelfahrtstour.


----------



## Kasebi (31. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Kasebi,
> so die Zeit rückt immer näher bis zur großen Reise. Rucksack ist gepackt, Navi ist aufgeladen, Kette ist geölt, es kann also losgehen.
> Am Sonntag bin ich wieder im Lande und werde dann von den 5 Etappen berichten. Wünsche Dir eine schöne Himmelfahrtstour.



Hallo Udo 
Ich habe gerade im Bilderrätsel gelesen das ihr in Erkner vorbei kommt. dann will ich aber auch, wenn möglich, Froschbilder sehen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Der Link will nicht. Schau mal bei die Berliner. Thread : Zeigt her eure Froschbilder


----------



## leffith (31. Mai 2011)

Udo1,
wir wünschen dir eine schöne Mehrtagestour, immer genug Luft im Reifen. Freuen uns schon auf den Tourbericht.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
melde mich wieder im Funkkreis zurück.
Auch wenn "Ritter Runkel" meint ich wäre im Urlaub, war es aber nicht.
Es war knallharte Arbeit. Als Tourguide auf 7 Hintermänner aufpassen, die Streckenschilder im linken Auge und das rechte auf dem GPS-Display gerichtet und dann nach 362 km und 1613 HM nicht ein einziges Mal verfahren. Aber wie man schon an die Höhenmeter sieht, war es eine echte Flachlandtour durch eine super schöne Landschaft. Der Spreeradweg ist einer, wie ich finde, der schönsten Radwege. Keine Panne, bis auf eine super Acht im Vorderrad eines Mitfahrers, so dass sich das Rad nicht mehr durch die Gabel drehte. Nun ja die Poller, aber kein Körperschaden, astreines Abrollen, eben noch alte Schule. Durch kurze kräftige Schläge des Rades auf den Radweg, wurde das Vorderrad wieder zum rollen bewegt. So jetzt ein Bier und ab Morgen dann der Tourbericht.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
hat Morgen jemand Lust zu einer kleinen Feierabendrund?Bei der Startzeit richte ich mich an potentielle Mitfahrer aus.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2011)

Tourbericht Spreeradweg Etappe 1 Eibau  Bautzen 58 km und 574 HM

  Der Spreeradweg war die diesjährige Himmelfahrtstour der White Rock Tourenteamfahrer.
Am Mittwoch, den 01.06. war der Start für 09:00 am Bahnhof Weißenfels festgelegt worden. Ich udo1 Tourguide schaute am Vorabend noch einmal den Wetterbericht für den Tag an. Es verhieß nichts Gutes. Regen war angesagt für die Region Eibau und Bautzen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja von Merseburg nach Weißenfels am Mittwochmorgen pedalieren, aber bei Start Regen. So bin ich dann kurzer Hand auf den Zug ausgewichen. Etwas Zeitig kam ich dann in Weißenfels an, der Regen wurde immer stärker. Nach und nach trudelten dann alle Mitfahrer, eingepackt in Regenkleidung, ein.
Der Zug gen Leipzig stand schon bereit.
Platz für unsere Räder war vorhanden und nach kurzer Fahrzeit erreichten wir den Leipziger Hauptbahnhof. Zeit zum Umsteigen hatten wir reichlich, der Zug nach Dresden Neustadt stand auch schon am Bahnsteig, also Räder rein und im Bahnhofsgebäude noch einen Kaffee getrunken.
In Dresden Neustadt dann noch einmal Umsteigen in den Zug Richtung Zittau. Eibau war ja Startpunkt der Tour, unser Zug hielt aber nicht am Bahnhof Eibau, sondern erst Oberoderwitz. Dort raus aus dem Zug und auf den Gegenzug gewartet, der dann auch 15 Minuten später in den Bahnhof fuhr. Es war eine Regionalbahn, die auf jeden Bahnhof hielt. Um 14:55 Uhr stiegen wir dann endlich in Eibau aus und legten sogleich die Regenkleidung an.
Es kam leichter Sprühregen vom Himmel hernieder. Vom Bahnhof dann 3,5 km bergauf, an der Eibauer Schwarzbierbrauerei vorbei zur Spreequelle am Kottmar.
Der Radweg war gut ausgebaut und sehr gut ausgeschildert.
Von außen hatten wir einen ganz feinen Sprühregen auf der Jacke und von innen warmen Schweiß.
Hier mitten im Herzen der Oberlausitz auf dem Kottmar in 478 m Höhe entspringt aus den Blauen Steinen die Spree, deren Endstation Berlin ist. Die Spreequelle befindet sich am Westhang des Kottmar in 478 m ü. NN (51°0' N, 14°39' O). In einer Hangnische am Kottmar, aus der die Eibauer Spreequelle, auch Buchenborn genannt, austritt, wurde um die Quelle 1921 eine halbkreisförmige Phonolithsteinmauer errichtet. Auf ihr sind die Heimatorte von Gefallenen des Ersten Weltkrieges aufgeführt, die Mitglieder des Gebirgsvereins Lusatia waren. Die Anlage inmitten von Rotbuchen und Fichten wurde 1957 erneuert. Nach der Besichtigung
ging es dann endlich bergab zurück, vorbei an der Eibauer Schwarzbierbrauerei bis nach Eibau. Wir hatten Glück, der Wettergott meinte es gut mit uns, so konnten wir hinter dem westlichen Ortsausgang von Eibau, nach einem Anstieg, endlich unsere Regenkleidung wieder verpacken.
Die Fahrt führte uns durch Neugersdorf an den anderen zwei Spreequellen vorbei immer berghoch und bergab nach Ebersbach.
Von den drei Spreequellarmen entspringt eine im historischen Spreeborn (50°59'15" N, 14° 36'23" O), ein paar Meter danach erfolgt der Zusammenfluss mit der Neugersdorfer Quelle. Der Spreeborn liegt an der Ebersbach- Neugersdorfer Ortsgrenze. Sie ist die älteste geschichtlich einwandfrei belegte Spreequelle.
Im Jahre 1887 wird dies durch den Generalfeldmarschall Helmuth Karl Bernhard von Moltke auf der Grundlage alter Militärlandkarten amtlich bestätigt.
Kurz hinter Ebersbach bei Ritterbach tangierten wir dann die Landesgrenze zur Tschechei. Ab jetzt ging es stetig nach Norden durch die Höhen der Oberlausitz, vorbei an den typischen Umgebinde Häusern
und fast immer am Ufer der noch sehr schmalen Spree.
In Sohland passierten wir die Himmelsbrücke, die hier die Spree überspannt.
Nach der Himmelsbrücke verbreiterte sich langsam die Spree und floss in den Speicher Sohland.
Hinter Rodewitz, in den Auen des Spreetals, dann eine kurze Rast.
Nachdem wir Großpostewitz bei km 43,5 passiert hatten, ging es auf den super ausgebauten Radweg auf Bautzen zu.
Kurz vor der Ortschaft Grubschütz mit einem Mal hohe Sandsteinfelsen am linken Spreeufer.
Ein imposanter Anblick, wie sich die Spree vor zig tausenden von Jahren hier seinen Weg gebahnt hatte. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang von Grubschütz führte der Radweg dann steil den Hang hinauf. Hier sollte man dann nicht den offiziell ausgeschilderten Radweg nach Norden weiter folgen, sondern den Wanderweg der wieder runter zur Spree führt. Der Weg macht dann einen Bogen, vorbei an hohen Felsen auf naturbelassenen Weg und führt dann wieder das Steilufer hoch zum eigentlichen Radweg. Nach ca. 1,5 km hatten wir dann Bautzen erreicht. Das alte Bautzen liegt auf einem Plateau hoch über der Spree. Hier bogen wir dann zu unserer ersten Unterkunft, nach 58 km und 574 HM  ab. Wer die Tour mal nachfahren sollte, den empfehle ich die Pension Völkner, schöne Zimmer und ein super reichhaltiges Frühstück.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juni 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat Morgen jemand Lust zu einer kleinen Feierabendrund?Bei der Startzeit richte ich mich an potentielle Mitfahrer aus.


Bikermario startet um 19:30 Uhr von der Aral Tankstelle B91, werde da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Juni 2011)

*Tourbericht Spreeradweg Etappe 2 Bautzen-Cottbus*
Nach einem außerordentlich reichen Frühstück in der Pension Völkner
bereiteten wir uns auf die 2. Etappe am Himmelfahrtstag vor. Das Wetter meinte es sehr gut mit uns, beim Start um 08:50 Uhr hatten wir immerhin schon Sonne satt und 24°C. Also Sonnencreme raus und die sensiblen Körperstellen eingecremt. Noch ein Gruppenfoto
und dann sofort in das Spreetal zum Spreeradweg runter. Die Temperaturen sollten heute auf 27°C ansteigen und wir hatten ca. 107 km vor uns. Ich wollte deshalb, mindestens bis 12:00 Uhr, schon 50 km gefahren sein. Der Radweg durch Bautzen am Spreeufer entlang ist landschaftlich sehr reizvoll. Nach dem Passieren der Friedensbrücke hatten wir einen wundervollen Blick auf die Stadtmauer mit der alten Wasserkunst und der Michaeliskirche,
den bekanntesten Wahrzeichen der Stadt. Anschließend fuhren wir unterhalb der Ortenburg an der Spree in einem Bogen nach Osten weiter.
Wir passierten die JVA mit Gedenkstätte -auch als Gelbes Elend bezeichnet-.
Im Norden von Bautzen erreichten wir, ca. 600 Meter vor der BAB 14, die Vorsperre Oehna. Wir unterquerten die BAB und fuhren auf dem östlichen Hochufer der Talsperre Bautzen weiter nach Norden.
Ab der Ortschaft Niedergurig bogen wir nach Osten ab und fuhren auf naturbelassenen Wegen durch die Teichlandschaft weiter Ost.- und Nordwärts.
Der Weg durch die Teichlandschaft gehört auch mit zu den landschaftlich schönsten Abschnitten der Tour.
Ab Malchwitz führt der Weg dann auf der verkehrsarmen Salgaer Straße nach Norden weiter. Die Teichlandschaft nördlich Guttau wurde westlich tangiert.
Hinter Neudorf wieder eine völlig andere Landschaft, der Weg führte hier durch alte Kiefernbestände.
Nach 36,5 km erreichten wir Uhyst. Jetzt nur noch 2 km und wir gelangten an den schon voll gefluteten Tagebau Boxberg.
Uns gegenüber hob sich am Horizont das Kraftwerk Boxberg ab. Nach 53 km erreichten wir dann die Ortschaft Sprey. Im dortigen Gasthaus Zum Heidekrug dann die ersehnte Mittagspause bei Hausmannskost zu sehr moderaten Preisen.
Das alkoholfreie Weizen kam kaum im Magen an, es ist schon vorher auf den Weg dorthin verdampft. Nach der wohlverdienten Pause führte uns der Weg weiter zum nördlichen Ortsausgang von Sprey. Hier am Friedhof befindet sich auch die alte Schrotholzkirche aus dem 17. Jahrhundert.
Nach weiteren 300 Metern erreichten wir die K8481. Neben der Straße verlief ein sehr gut ausgebauter Radweg. In den Wald zur Spree links von uns konnten wir nicht ausweichen, es war alles militärisches Sperrgebiet. So mussten wir leider die 7,3 km immer an der TrÜbPl Grenze nach Norden fahren. Nach erreichen Ende TrÜbPl ging es endlich wieder in den Schatten zum Spreeufer. Der Weg führte durch alte Alleen
in Richtung Spremberg. Der Gegenverkehr durch Radler, die den Vatertag feierten, nahm jetzt gewaltig zu.
Was wir feststellen mussten, die schönen Vatertags Sitten, Männer unter sich, das gibt es hier nicht. Bei den notwendigen Halten mussten wir uns immer weiter in den Wald begeben. Es waren teilweise mehr Frauen als Männer auf dem Weg unterwegs. Familien mit Kindern, einzelne Damen, die wahrscheinlich eine Kontrollfahrt machten um den Zustand ihrer Männer zu prüfen waren zahlreich unterwegs. Gegen 13:26 Uhr erreichten wir Spremberg die Kanustation direkt an der Spree, der Rost qualmte noch und das alkoholfreie Hefe hatte auch die richtige Trinktemperatur.
Nach der Pause weiter durch den östlichen Teil von Spremberg an der Spree entlang. Die Kommandos und die Informationen zu vorausliegende Hindernisse, die durch den Guide gegen worden sind, wurden exakt nach hinten durchgegeben. Es lief alles bestens, bis 14:25 Uhr bei km 77. Der Guide gab nach hinten Poller durch, rechts von uns auf einen freien Platz feierten zahlreiche junge Männer die als sie uns kommen sahen anfingen ihre Lautstärke zu erhöhen, sie wollten uns sicherlich anfeuern. Die Durchgabe des Pollers kam so wahrscheinlich nicht mehr bei Holger an, er war der vorletzte in der Gruppe. Und es kam wie es kommen musste, der Poller mitten auf dem Radweg war seiner. Micha war letzter Mann und schilderte anschließend den Hergang. Holger sah den Poller und bremste abrupt ab, ging in einem Bogen über den Lenker und rollte über der rechten Schulter auf dem Asphalt ab. Sein Bike kam in einem hohen Bogen hinterher. Zum Glück kein Personenschaden, bis auf eine kleine Schramme am Bein und Schulter. Das Vorderrad sah schon anders aus, es drehte sich nicht mehr durch die Gabel. Jürgen übernahm sofort die Initiative.
Das Rad wurde ausgebaut und mit wenigen gezielten Schlägen war das Rad wieder rollfähig. Die Fahrt konnte nach Cottbus fortgesetzt werden. Um 16:04 Uhr erreichten wir den Fürst- Pückler- Park in Branitz.
Eine kurze Kulturrunde durch den Park
und dann noch 2 km bis zum Etappenziel den Hotel-Restaurant Pücklerstuben. Vor dem Beziehen der Zimmer erst einmal ein Bier, aber dieses Mal mit Alkohol.
Die Strecke war an diesem Tag doch unter 100 km geblieben, es waren genau 99,5 km und 438 HM.
http://de.sevenload.com/bilder/2RsU0Mc/sizes/original


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

*Tourbericht Spreeradweg Etappe 3 Cottbus - Leibsch*

Die Sonne weckte uns schon ziemlich früh. So gegen 05:30 Uhr war der Guide schon wach, aber wecken war erst für 07:00 Uhr vorgesehen, nochmal umdrehen und weiter dösen. Da wir heute vor dem scharfen Start noch ein Radladen aufsuchen wollten, zwecks Vorderradzentrierung, konnten wir das Frühstück etwas ausdehnen.
Nun das Frühstück war nicht mit dem in Bautzen zu vergleichen, hat aber gereicht. Die Räder wurden dann bei schon guten 24°C vorbereitet.
Die Sonne brannte schon unbarmherzig auf uns hernieder. Es sollten heute 31°C werden und die 3. Etappe war auch so um die 100 km lang. Um 08:50 Uhr dann Aufbruch zum Radladen, der uns von der Chefin des Hotels empfohlen wurde. Punkt 09:00 Uhr standen wir vor dem Laden, aber keiner da, Geschäftszeit erst ab 09:30 Uhr. Ein Rentnerehepaar loste uns zu einer anderen Werkstatt, direkt am Radweg gelegen. Das Vorderrad wurde schnell ausgebaut und von der Chefin begutachtet. Der Vorschlag von der Chefin Neukauf eines Vorderrades wurde höflich ausgeschlagen. Der Mechaniker nahm sich dann das Rad vor und zentrierte es so gut wie es ging.
Nach 30 Minuten Aufenthalt konnten wir die Fahrt wieder fortsetzen, die Acht war fast raus. Am rechten Ufer der Spree ging es durch Cottbus. Die Fahrt verlief schön im Schatten der alten Bäume bis in Höhe der Ortschaft Saspow.
Hier führt die Lakomaer Chaussee über die Spree, dort sind wir über die Spree auf das rechte Ufer. Der offizielle Radweg führt jetzt von der Spree weg nach Osten zu der Peitzer Teichlandschaft und führt dann in einem weiten Bogen nach Norden wieder nach Westen zur Spree bei der Ortschaft Maiberg. Ich entschloss mich auf dem alternativen Radweg auf dem Spreedamm nach Maiberg zu fahren. So kürzte ich 12 km ab und war nach Erreichen von Maiberg wieder in meinen Zeitfenster. Der Radweg auf dem Spreedamm war sehr gut ausgebaut, gewalzter Sandweg und teilweise Asphalt.
Unterwegs begegneten uns noch zwei vom Vatertag übrig gebliebene Radler die auf den Heimweg waren. Nach 20 km hatten wir Maiberg passiert und legten die erste Pause ein.
Ab Maiberg ging es auf dem Spreedamm weiter, aber diesmal keine schattigen Bäume, sondern nur noch Wiesen und die brennende Sonne von oben.
Dafür aber jetzt ein Asphalt Belag und leichter Rückenwind. Wenige Kilometer vor Burg gab es erst einmal einen unplanmäßigen Halt, Viehtrieb war der Grund des Stopps.
Der Weg führte jetzt auf einen alten Bahndamm bis nach Burg. Am Bismarckturm noch ein kurzer Foto halt
und dann bis in das Zentrum von Burg langsam eingerollt. Das Ziel war das Restaurant und Hotel Bleske, gegenüber der Kirche wo wir gegen 11:30 Uhr eintrafen. Das Hotel wurde 1910 erbaut und zwar so, dass der Wirt vom Tresen aus bei geöffneter Kirchentür direkt auf den Altar schauen konnte.
Jetzt Mittagspause bei typischen regionalem Gericht, Quark mit Leinöl und Salzkartoffeln, dazu ein zünftiges Gurkenradler, das auch nach Gurke schmeckte.
Nach der Pause noch ein kleiner Abstecher in den Hafen und dann weiter auf den auch hier sehr gut ausgeschilderten Radweg.
Ab dem Ortsteil Burg Kauper verließen wir den asphaltierten Weg und fuhren auf sehr staubigen Abschnitten in den Spreewald mit seinen vielen Kanälen weiter.
Als Guide hatte ich Glück, Wind von vorn und der Staub ging nach hinten. Der Weg wurde schmaler, die entgegen kommenden Radler nahmen zunehmend zu.
Die Kommandos des Guides wurden heute noch lauter als die Tage zu vor nach hinter weiter durchgegeben. Gegen 13:30 Uhr trafen wir dann in Lübbenau im Kahnhafen ein.
Bei Torte und Dinkel Weisse wurde hoier unter schattigen Bäumen die Kaffeepause durchgeführt. Auch die Ausschilderung des Weges durch Lübbenau war sehr gut und konnte nicht verfehlt werden.
Um 13:53 Uhr erreichten wir wieder die Hauptspree.
Jetzt fuhr ich nicht den direkten Weg an der Spree entlang bis nach Lübben, sondern überquerte hier die Spree über die Brücke um durch das Feuchtgebiet auf den Holzsteg weiter nach Nordosten bis zum Nordumfluter zu fahren.
In einem Bogen näherten wir uns dann Lübben von Osten her. Lübben wurde schnell durchquert.
Nach wenigen Kilometern erreichten wir die Hartmannsdorfer Teichlandschaft.
Die Staubentwickelung wurde zunehmend stärker, aber Schlepzig war schon auf meinen Navi in Sichtweite. Warum Schlepzig, weil es hier eine Museumsbrauerei gibt, in einer landschaftlich herrlichen Umgebung.
Bis zum Etappenziel waren es noch gute 11 km, so konnten wir hier in Ruhe noch einmal Kuchen fassen und das herrliche Bier genießen.
Anschließend ging es dann auf naturbelassenen Waldwegen über Krausnick nach Leibsch zum Etappenziel. Wir merkten jetzt schon, dass wir der brandenburgischen Sand und Kiefernlandschaft näher kamen, schöner lockerer Pulversand ideal für schmale Bereifung.
Nach dem Beziehen der Zimmer eine kurze Absprache mit Pawel und Ludmilla zwecks Abendessen. Wir einigten uns dann auf ein Gericht für alle, Nudeln mit Fleisch und Knochen, weißer Soße und Knoblauch satt. Bei Fleisch mit Knochen mussten wir noch mal genau nach haken, damit war Kotelette gemeint. Damit war das Abendessen geklärt und wir konnten den Ort zu Fuß erkunden. Nach 300 Meter trafen wir auf einen Imbiss mit Biergarten direkt an der Spree. Hier ließ es sich gut sitzen. Neben uns waren 4 Ruderer die schon einiges an flüssigem Brot verdrückt hatten. Nach kurzer Zeit brachen sie auf zu ihren Booten. Der erste stieg gut ein, verlor sein Paddel und wollte es ergreifen, dabei rollte er über die Bordwand in die Spree das Boot lief bis oben voll Wasser.
Den Zuschauern wurde hier ordentlich was geboten. Gegen 19:00 Uhr liefen wir dann wieder im Hotel ein. Ein starker Knoblauchgeruch strömte uns entgegen, pünktlich 19:00 Uhr konnten wir dann die leckeren Nudeln mit Fleisch verspeisen.
Beim gemeinsamen Fußballabend, vor dem Fernseher, ließen wir dann den Tag nach 88 km und 248 HM ausklingen.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

Gestern Abend habe ich mit Bikermario eine kleine Feierabendrunde Merseburg- Werder- Wallendorf- Zöschen- Raßnitzer See- Elsterradweg- Kollenbey- Saaleradweg durchgeführt. 
Start war 19:30 Uhr und ich bekam noch Streckenabschnitte an der Saale und südlich Wallendorf Waldgebiet zu sehen die ich noch nicht kannte.
Es war eine kurze knackige schnelle Runde, danke Mario für die Tour.





(Am Saaleufer kurz vor Werder)









Und wir hatten super schöne Ausblicke auf die untergehende Sonne am Horizont.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
morgen Start um 10:00 Uhr zu einer kleinen Halletour auf Umwegen.
Wer Lust hat sollte um 10:00 Uhr Ecke Zeppelinstraße-Kastanienpromenade sein.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

*Hallo, hier ein Aufruf des Team White Rock  e.V.*

Am Samstag, den 25.06. findet um 11:00 Uhr eine geführte  
Streckenbesichtigung der Wettkampfstrecke in Mertendorf statt.
Treffpunkt  ist am Start im Agroservice für nur 5  Teilnahmegebühr könnt 
ihr euch auf  der Rennstrecke einen "Heimvorteil" verschaffen. Die 
Sportler vom White Rock  Team zeigen euch den kompletten Kurs.
Anschließend seid Ihr (im Preis  inbegriffen) zu Bratwurst und Getränken 
eingeladen.

Auch Tourenfahrer  und Nichtrennsportler sind zum Imbiss im Rahmen Eurer 
Samstagsausfahrt gern  gesehene Gäste.
Wir freuen uns auf rege Teilnahme !

Team White Rock  e.V.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

*Tourbericht Spreeradweg Etappe 4  Leibsch - Berkenbrück*

Am Abend zuvor war es bedingt durch das Länderspiel und der kleinen Siegesfeier, doch etwas später geworden. Die Sonne weckte uns diesmal nicht, sondern das Klappern der Schnäbel unserer Nachbarn weckte uns am Morgen, so dass wir den Wecker nicht brauchten.
Vor dem Frühstück war das Gepäck verstaut und die Ketten wurden nochmal ein wenig geölt,
wir waren bereit für die vorletzte Etappe über ca. 70 km bei angesagten 31°C.
Das Frühstück war sehr reichlich, wir haben es nicht geschafft das ganze Büfett zu vertilgen.
Um 08:45 Uhr dann der Start und das schon bei 26°C. Wir kamen jetzt in eine völlig andere brandenburgische Landschaft. Die Auen der Spree wechselten sich mit ausgedehnten Kiefernwäldern ab.
Nach 500 m in nördlicher Richtung überquerten wir den Dahme Umflutkanal. Wir fuhren parallel westlich der Wasserburger Spree weiter auf Neuendorf zu und näherten uns wieder der Hauptspree, die in Neuendorf in den Neuendorfer See fließt. Links und rechts sahen wir Getreidefelder wo man die Halme zählen konnte,
die Wiesen waren verbrannt und sahen braun aus.
Es sah schlimm aus, schlimmer als bei uns im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt und da ist es auch schon trocken. Der Neuendorfer See wurde in einem Bogen von west über Nord nach Osten umfahren. Hier fuhren wir teilweise auch auf dem 66 Seen Wanderweg, der um Berlin führt.
In Alt Schadow verließen wir dann den See und fuhren auf einer Fahrradstraße weiter nach Osten.
Nach 20 km in der brütenden Hitze dann die erste Pause unter schattigen Eichenbäumen. Peter suchte verzweifelt sein Spezialgetränk. Die Packtaschen wurden zuerst durchsucht und dann vollständig ausgeräumt.
Er kam dann zu der Schlussfolgerung, dass das Getränk noch bei Pavel und Ludmilla in der letzten Unterkunft steht. Norman hatte ein Einsehen und teilte sein Getränk kameradschaftlich mit ihm. Weiter führte uns der Weg parallel zur Hauptspree bis nach Werder, wo wir sie überquerten und dann auf der Fahrradstraße weiter bis "An der Zollbrücke" fuhren,




wo ein weiteres Mal die Spree überquerten. Der Radweg führte uns jetzt neben der K6724 bis nach Trebatsch. Mitten im Ort dann ein Spitzkehre nach Norden parallel zur B87. Der Radweg verlief einige Meter seitlich im Wald, so dass wir von dem Fahrzeugverkehr nicht viel mitbekommen haben. In Höhe des Südufers des Ranziger Sees bog der Spreeradweg nach Osten ab und führte in einem Bogen östlich und nördlich um den See wieder bis zum Radweg B87. Das nächste Zwischenziel war Beeskow und schon auf dem Navi zu erkennen. In Beeskow
war an diesem Sonnabend Stadtfest. Die Sparkasse hatte einen Segway Parcours aufgebaut. Wir ließen es uns natürlich nicht nehmen mit den Fahrzeugen eine Runde zu drehen und die Liegestühle luden natürlich auch zu einer kleinen Pause ein.
In der Kirchklause, eine historische Gaststätte, wurde erst einmal der Elektrolytstand wieder aufgefüllt.
Beeskow wurde nach Norden durchquert, rechts von uns sahen wir ein umweltunfreundliches EON- Holzkraftwerk. Die Temperaturen wurden langsam unerträglich, eine Abkühlung wäre jetzt nicht schlecht. In der Karte Bikeline und auf meinem Navi waren zwei Seen am Wege eingezeichnet.
Also runter von der Trasse und ran an den See. Die Enttäuschung war groß, See war eingezeichnet aber es war kein Wasser drin.
Also zurück und weiter den Radweg gefolgt. In Neubrück stießen wir auf ein gewaltiges Naturdenkmal, eine Eiche riesigen Aufmaßes.
Sie hatte sicherlich so um die 600 Jahre auf dem Wurzeln. Nach weiteren 3 km stießen wir dann auf den Oder-Spree-Kanal.
Der Weg führte jetzt am linken Kanalufer nach Westen bis zur Kersdorfer Schleuse. Genau vor der Schleuse ein Gaststätte am Wegesrand, da es ja um die Mittagszeit war legten wir hier eine Rast ein. Die Gulaschsuppe und Currywurst hat geschmeckt,
ebenso die grüne Berliner Weiße und die rote Potsdamer. Der Oder-Spree-Kanal wurde 150 Meter vor dem einfließen der Spree in den Kanal nordwärts überquert. Nach weiteren 5,5 km durch märkischen Sand erreichten wir endlich einen Badesee, es war der Dehmsee.
Holger und Norman ließen es sich nicht nehmen sich ein wenig abzukühlen.
Bis zum heutigen Etappenziel Berkenbrück Bürgerhaus waren es dann nur noch 4 km. Die Räder konnten wir im Saal abstellen, die Zimmer wurden bezogen, sie waren modern und geräumig eingerichtet. Nach der kalten Dusche, dann ein Spaziergang zur Spree in die dortige Gastronomie (Kiosk mit Bewirtschaftung), an der Spreebadestelle. Endlich wieder Torte satt mit viel Schlagsahne und Kaffee. Im Schatten der Veranda ließen wir den Nachmittag ein wenig ausklingen.
Peter machte einen kurzen Schönheitsschlaf und der Guide ließ es sich auch nicht nehmen ein kurzes Nickerchen zu machen.
Der Abend klang dann im Biergarten bei super leckereren und großen Gerichten im Bürgerhaus aus.
Das Haus hat einen hervorragenden Koch, so ausgezeichnet hatten wir in den vergangenen Tagen nicht diniert.
Am Ende hatten wir an diesem Tag 75 km und 225 HM zurückgelegt.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour findet am 15.06. statt.
Es ist ein Rundkurs und führt von Bitterfeld über-Muldenstein- Ferropolis- Heidesteig- Fuhrmannsweg- Schloss und Park Oranienbaum-
Fürst  Franz Weg- Biberfreianlage- Kappenschlösschen- weiter durch das  Naturschutzgebiet Mittlere Oranienbaumer Heide- Muldeauen Radwanderweg-  Irrgarten Altjeßnitz- Muldeauenweg- Pegelturm Bernsteinsee- Niemegker  See- wieder zum Bahnhof Bitterfeld
Treffpunkt 1: 08:50 Uhr Bahnhof WSF
Treffpunkt 2: 09:10 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg
Treffpunkt 3: 10:10 Uhr Bahnhof Halle
Länge der Strecke ca. 70 km.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11519


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juni 2011)

*Tourbericht Spreeradweg Etappe 5  Berkenbrück  Erkner*


  Die letzte Nacht haben wir ziemlich gut geschlafen, die Matratzen waren hart genug, mein Rücken freute sich wieder einmal nach langer Zeit und es gab kein Storchenschnabel Geklapper und Froschquaken. Es war also eine optimale Nacht, die letzte vor der letzten Etappe Berkenbrück - Erkner über ca. 45 km. Die Temperaturen meinten es schon zum ausgiebigen Frühstück gut mit uns, so 26°C hatten wir schon vor Tourstart. Das Frühstück war auch ausgezeichnet
und so konnten wir so gegen 08:50 Uhr die letzten Kilometer in Angriff nehmen.
Die ersten Meter sind ja bekanntlich immer etwas anstrengend, aber nach 500 Meter hatten wir wieder unseren Rhythmus.
Ab Berkenbrück bis Fürstenwalde führt der Spreeradweg auf Neben Straßen. Da es aber der Sonntagmorgen war, war fast kein Verkehr auf der Straße, so dass wir zügig nach Fürstenwalde kamen. Ab Fürstenwalde führte der Radweg wieder am rechten Spreeufer durch die Stadt.
Nach Fürstenwalde ging es wieder auf gut ausgebauten Radweg und teilweise wieder auf den 66 Seen Wanderweg nach Westen.
Die Spree war immer in Sichtweite neben uns. Kurz vor Hangelsberg trafen wir auf die L38 und fuhren auf dem daneben liegenden Radweg parallel zur L38 bis 600 Meter nach dem Ortsausgang Hangelsberg. Hier bogen wir von der L38 ab und fuhren auf den Wulkower Weg nach Süden. Die Spree wurde südlich Mönchwinkel überquert.
Der Radweg führte jetzt auf einer Fahrradstraße durch alte Kiefernbestände stetig nach Südwesten. Achtung südlich des Wohngebietes Röthen ist die Fahrradstrasse zu Ende, gekennzeichnet durch einen Schlagbaum, danach gleich im spitzen Winkel nach Norden abbiegen. Jetzt begegneten uns die ersten Skater,
die die schattige Strecke für ihre Ausfahrt nutzen. Im leichten Zickzackkurs bewegten wir uns durch die Wiesen weiter in Richtung Westen.
In Hartmannsdorf bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren in einem weiten Bogen nach Norden durch den Wald bis zur BAB 10. Die BAB wurde überquert, gleich hinter der BAB macht der Radweg einen Spitzkehre zurück nach Süden. Wer hier nicht aufpasst fährt vorbei, ist etwas schlecht ausgeschildert. Der Radweg führt jetzt an der BAB 10 nach Nordosten. Nach weiteren 600 Metern bogen wir wieder nach Norden ab und überquerten wieder die Spree.
Weiter ging es nach Norden, Erkner war schon in Sichtweite. Nach 3,1 km erreichten wir den südlichen Ortsrand von Erkner. Von hier war es dann nur noch ein Katzensprung bis zum Bahnhof Erkner.
Der Bahnhof ist nicht zu verfehlen. Für die letzte Etappe kurbelten wir 44,5 km und überwanden sage und schreibe ganze 128 HM. Um 11:00 Uhr standen wir auf dem Fernbahnsteig, 2 Stunden früher als ich eigentlich geplant hatte. So konnten wir den Zug 2 Stunden früher von Erkner nach Magdeburg nehmen, war auch nicht schlecht.
Der Zug war pünktlich, wir hatten für unserer Räder und uns Platz ohne Ende.
Die Klimaanlage  funktionierte bestens. Vom Zug aus hatten wir jetzt noch eine kleine Rundfahrt durch Berlin. An der Museumsinsel vorbei, das Kanzleramt in Sichtweite und vor uns der neue Hauptbahnhof.
Hier ging dann die Post ab, der Bahnsteig brechend voller Fahrgäste die alle mit diesem Zug mit wollten. Der Zug war jetzt fast bis auf den letzten Platz gefüllt. In Magdeburg angekommen hatten wir noch 4 Minuten Verspätung, schafften aber den Wechsel zum anderen Bahnsteig noch rechtzeitig. Auch hier wieder genügend Platz für uns und die Räder. Der Zug fuhr auch hier pünktlich nach Halle ab. In Halle angekommen brummte der Bär, die Bahnsteige voll, Räder ohne Ende und alle wollten irgendwie in den bereitstehenden Zug nach Eisenach. Jetzt hieß es Treppen runter und gleich wieder rauf sprinten. Da wir ja noch einigermaßen fit waren, legten wir ein ordentliches Tempo vor uns waren die ersten aus Magdeburg am Zug nach Eisenach. Aber das Radabteil in der Mitte des Zuges war schon voll, Jürgen konnte sein Rad noch reinwuchten. Die anderen schnell zum letzten Wagen, hier ist auch noch ein Radabteil, aber auch hier alles brechend voll, kein Platz mehr. Der Guide mit seiner Erfahrung, was die Wagenfolge auf der Strecke Halle- Eisenach angeht wusste, dass es zwei Wagen vorher noch ein Kinderwagenabteil gibt. Nichts wie hin, es war noch kein Rad drin, nur ein Kinderwagen für unsere Räder war noch Platz. Ich blieb gleich die zwei Stationen im Gang stehen. Als der letzte drin war gingen auch schon die Türen zu und der Zug fuhr an, die nachfolgenden Radler aus Magdeburg mussten leider eine Stunde auf den nächsten Zug warten.
Wir hatten wieder einmal Glück gehabt, alle sind mitgekommen.
Fazit zur Tour Spreeradweg:
Wir sind nicht den ganzen Spreeradweg gefahren. Ab Erkner führt er dann noch ca. 50 km durch Berlin bis südlich der Spandauer Zitadelle, hier mündet die Spree in die Havel.
Die Tour ist für Familien sehr gut geeignet. Die Strecke ist hervorragend ausgebaut und ausgeschildert. Unterkünfte gibt es genügend, man sollte aber unbedingt vorbuchen. Ich hatte die Unterkünfte schon im Dezember 2010 vorgebucht, aber es war schwer für den Zeitraum Himmelfahrt 2011 noch freie Plätze bei Etappenlängen zw. 80 und 90 km zu bekommen.
Unterwegs gibt es ausreichend Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Die Mücken verschonten uns auf der ganzen Tour. Auf der gesamten Tour gab es, bis auf der Acht im Vorderrad, keine Stürze und Pannen.
Insgesamt hatten wir in den 5 Tagen 362 km mit 1613 HM zurückgelegt. Auf die Länge der Strecke sind die Höhenmeter eigentlich zu vernachlässigen. Die meisten Höhenmeter wurden auf der Etappe Eibau- Bautzen gemacht. Den Spreeradweg kann man zu den schönsten Radwegen in Deutschland zählen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
heute habe ich mal eine unter 90 Schlägetour gemacht. Ich war mit den Sportlerinnen und Sportlern des Merseburger Radvereins auf ihrer vor pfingstlichen Traditionstour unterwegs. Es ging auf den Saaleradweg nach WSF und zurück, mit Besichtigung des Parks in Delitz.
Start war 09:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Merseburg. Der Guide war der Vorsitzende höchst persönlich. Wo ich sein Bike sah, stellte ich fest heute null Chancen, wenner es darauf ankommen lassen würde.
Nach der Bergrüßung die Einweisung der Teilnehmer in die Strecke, es waren 17 Teilnehmer am Start.
Es waren heute schon wieder weit über 50% der Teilnehmer mit Helm unterwegs.
Der Guide vorbildlich mit Warnweste, ebenso der letzte Mann.
Harti und Erich meinen beiden Begleiter auf vielen Touren, hatten etwas den Start verpasst.
Es ging dann sogleich zum Saaleradweg
und auf diesem bis zum ersten Kulturhalt nach Bad Dürenberg Borlachturm.
Hinter Großkorbetha wurde erst einmal der dort stehende Kirschbaum geplündert, es gab kein halten mehr
So kam ich dann ganz entspannt in Delitz an. Hier meldete ich mich mit Harti und Erich vom Guide ab.
Jetzt begann der Abschnitt, wo der Puls auch wieder die 100 Schläge überschritt, uns wurde warm bis Weißenfels.
Über Tagewerben, - die Regenwolken immer vor, hinter und seitlich von uns,- kamen wir dann zügig zum Südfeldsee. Hier entdeckte ich einen neu ausgewiesenen Radweg.
Der " Sole, Kohle und Geschichte" Radweg war mir neu
Zu dritt fuhren wir dann in den über Merseburg nierder gehenden Regen nach Hause.
War wieder mal schön mit den Merseburgern eine Tour zusammen gemacht zu haben, auch wenn ich es nicht geschafft habe das Durchschnittsalter unter 70 Jahren zu drücken.
Allen ein schönes Pfingstfest, bis sicherlich wieder ein Mal zu einer der nächsten Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (12. Juni 2011)

Moin Udo
Um deine Zeit für solch tolle Mehrtagestouren kann mn dich nur beneiden. Ich hab mir aber die Tourdaten runtergeladen. Denn auch meine bessere Hälfte meint das solch Strecken auch für uns lohnen würden. Also werden wir uns wohl doch noch  ein paar Treckingräder zulegen müssen. Jetzt ist aber erst mal Mountainbiken angesagt. Ich fahre morgen eine Tour von WSf über Osterfeld und Eisenberg nach Gera. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit zu kommen. Näheres steht in den Fahrgemeinschaften. Kommt keiner mit starte ich zu Hause und fahre über Kirchsteitz-Holsteitz-Priesen-Meineweh nach Osterfeld
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Udo
> Um deine Zeit für solch tolle Mehrtagestouren kann mn dich nur beneiden. Ich hab mir aber die Tourdaten runtergeladen. Denn auch meine bessere Hälfte meint das solch Strecken auch für uns lohnen würden. Also werden wir uns wohl doch noch  ein paar Treckingräder zulegen müssen. Jetzt ist aber erst mal Mountainbiken angesagt. Ich fahre morgen eine Tour von WSf über Osterfeld und Eisenberg nach Gera. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit zu kommen. Näheres steht in den Fahrgemeinschaften. Kommt keiner mit starte ich zu Hause und fahre über Kirchsteitz-Holsteitz-Priesen-Meineweh nach Osterfeld
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Werde nicht mitkommen, gehe mit meiner Frau wandern, ein paar Stempel ins Heft drücken. Nun ja arbeite noch ein paar Jahre, dann kannst Du hoffentlich auch solche Touren machen, da sind wir alten Kalkleisten aber nicht mehr dabei.
Gute Fahrt und komm gesund zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2011)

@Kasebi,
hier meine Eindrücke von der heutigen Weinmeilenwanderung.
Heute Vormittag bin ich mit Frau zur Weinmeile nach bad Kösen mit der DB, um dann auf der Meile in Richtung Roßbach zu Wandern.
Hätte ich gewusst was mich auf dem Bahnsteig in Merseburg erwartet, hätte ich meinen Plan abgeschrieben. In Merseburg war um 09:46 Uhr kaum noch ein Einsteigen in den Zug möglich, Zug hatte schon 10 Minuten Verspätung. Radfahrer zu Hauf, die Räder standen in den Gängen der Abteile, man kam nicht mehr durch. In WSF wollten noch mal so an die 20 Räder rein und Menschen über Menschen. Ich brauchte mich nicht mehr festzuhalten, ich konnte gar nicht mehr umfallen. Eine Ölsardine in der Büchse hatte mehr Platz. Und dann auf dem Saaleradweg (gestern und heute Weinmeile) versuchten dann noch die Sonntagsradfahrer die man sonst nie sieht, an so einem Tag mit ihren Rädern unter lautem klingeln lang zu fahren. Es war vor zu Fuß gehenden Meilenwanderern überhaupt kein Platz mehr. Die unvernüftigen Sonntagsfahrer pochten dann auch noch auf ihr Recht den Radweg zu befahren. Es war einfach schlimm. Nach der halben Strecke am Fischhaus bin ich dann schnell über die Saale, bevor mich noch so ein kaputter Sonntagsfahrer von hinten überrollt. Auf dem rechten Saaleufer bin ich dann ganz entspannt wieder zurück nach Bad Kösen gewandert. Der Zug zurück war wieder einigermaßen pünktlich und schön leer. Im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall nicht mehr mit der DB zur Weinmeile, da lasse ich mir was anderes einfallen.Aber schön war es doch, zu mindestens auf dem ersten Abschnitt.


----------



## Kasebi (12. Juni 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun ja arbeite noch ein paar Jahre, dann kannst Du hoffentlich auch solche Touren machen, da sind wir alten Kalkleisten aber nicht mehr dabei.
> .


Das ist ja eigentlich ein grund traurig zu sein.  Ob ich dann solche Tourfreunde finde? Es ist schon fustrierend das hier so wenig los ist.(Ich meine die Zeitzer Ecke) Aber wir lassen uns die Laune nicht verderben. Und ich denke das wir noch eine ganze Weile gemeinsam schöne Bikeerlebnisse haben werden. Viel Spaß im Harz.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
mache mich jetzt zum Treffpunkt. Denn heute steht ja die Tour Bitterfeld-Oranienbaum-Bitterfeld an. Ein wahrscheinlich schöner Rundkurs mit einem Abstecher durch die Oranienbaumer Heide.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Mittwochstour. Es war dieses Mal ein Rundkurs mit Start in Bitterfeld-Bahnhof.
Heute waren dabei, Jürgen, Thomas und Reinhard1 aus WSF, sowie Harti von den Merseburgern und ich als Tourguide. Auf dem Bahnhof Halle warteten wir diesmal bis der Zug auf der Anzeige angezeigt wurde, wir wollten nicht noch einmal der Waschanlage einen Besuch abstatten.
Start war 10:45 Uhr vor dem Bahnhofsgebäude.
Wir sind dann zur B100 vor und durch die Stadt bis zum Kreiskrankenhaus. Hinter dem Krankenhaus geht ein Radweg entlang, der bis zur Staumauer am Muldestausee führt. Auf der L138 sind wir weiter bis zum Abzweig Muldenstein. Es ging am Bahnhof Muldenstein vorbei weiter nach Norden  bis zur K2037. Die Straße wurde überquert und dann wurde weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter gefahren.
Ab jetzt sandiger Weg, mit den schmalen Reifen machte es so richtig keinen Spaß.
Aber es gab ja auch noch zwischendrin ein paar Abschnitte wo der Weg fest war. An der Untermühle kamen wir wieder aus dem Wald und stießen auf die K2037. Diese folgten wir bis Zschornewitz. Meine geplante Strecke sollte eigentlich durch das Industriedenkmal Zschornewitz führen,
aber Planung und Realität ist zweierlei. Wir standen vor einem Werkstor, Weiterfahrt nicht möglich. Also schnell improvisieren und eine alternative Route gesucht und auch gefunden. Jedenfalls kamen wir nach einigen Schlenkern durch den Wald an der B107, kurz vor dem Zugang zu Ferropolis an. Die Bagger wollten wir uns unbedingt ansehen und so bogen wir vom Radweg an der B107 zu Ferropolis ab. Es ist immer erstaunlich, wenn man die großen Kolosse vom nahen sieht.
Eine kleine Runde um die Bagger und dann weiter zum R1. Der R1 führte parallel zur B107 bis nach Jüdenberg. Ab hier dann weiter nach Norden durch den Wald.
Seit meinem letzten Besuch hat sich hier auf dem Radweg einiges getan, kein Wirtschaftsweg mehr, sondern alles asphaltiert und in einem Top Zustand. Jetzt war es nicht mehr weit bis Oranienbaum. Das Schloss sieht von außen noch so aus wie vor 3 Jahren.
In den Park konnten wir nicht, wir wurden höflich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass der Park jetzt eine Baustelle ist und wir uns doch zum R1 zurückbewegen sollten.
Nun ja wir erfüllten den Wunsch und fuhren weiter auf den R1 Richtung Dessau.
Es ging weiter an der Biberfreianlage entlang bis zum Kapenschlößchen.
Am Kapenschlößchen hatten wir den nördlichsten Punkt der heutigen Tour erreicht. Ab jetzt ging es nach Süden bis zur B107 weiter. Da ich ja unbedingt durch die Oranienbaumer Heide wollte, hatte ich zwei alternative Routen vorbereitet. Der erste Einstieg sollte gleich nach überqueren der B107 durch die ehemalige russische Kaserne nach Süden verlaufen. Klappte nicht, das Haupttor war verschlossen. Also auf dem Radweg an der B107 2,5 km nach Osten weiter , hier war die Einfahrt zum ehemaligen TrÜbPl. Wir hatten Glück, kein Schlagbaum, kein Zaun nur das einsame Postenhäuschen stand noch da, wie immer im markanten Verbund gemauert.
Jetzt ging es auf der Hauptschneise rein in die Oranienbaumer Heide. Die Heide war mit elektrischen Weidezäunen eingezäunt. In den Koppeln weideten allerlei Rindviecher, die uns beobachteten.
Wir merkten jetzt schon, dass wir uns auf einen ehemaligen TrÜbPl befanden. Ich musste zweimal kurzfristig absteigen, weil sich meine Räder im Sand eingegraben hatten.  Die Trasse nahm einfach kein Ende, immer geradeaus und das Kilometer weit. Wenn die Heide blüht muss es hier herrlich aussehen, ein Grund zur Heideblüte nochmal hier her zu fahren.  Wir erreichten dann nach geraumer Zeit die L136 und die L135. Nochmal 150 Meter auf der L135 nach Norden und dann sofort auf den Mulderadweg nach Westen abgebogen. Achtung hier geht es rasant bergab, nicht den Abzweig nach links verpassen. Auf dem Radweg dann weiter Retzau und Kleckewitz bis nach Alt Jeßnitz. Hier am Kiosk am Irrgarten dann Pause. Ich bin dann rein in den Irrgarten,
hatte mir aber vorsichtshalber gestern Abend den Plan runtergeladen.
Meine Mitfahrer saßen schon bei BoWu und Radler, als hier im Garten umher irrte. Dank Plan hat aber alles bestens geklappt. Nach der Stärkung dann weiter über Jessnitz auf dem Mulderadweg  durch die Muldeauen bis nach Bitterfeld zurück. Der Zug fuhr um 15:49 Uhr ab, um 15:45 waren wir im Zug. Wir nahmen Platz, der Zug fuhr an, die Zeitberechnung war wieder optimal geplant. Am Ende waren es dann 72,4 km und immerhin noch 257 HM. Von Halle sind dann Harti und ich auf den neuen Radweg nach Merseburg zurück. Jürgen, Thomas und Reinhard1 schafften noch rechtzeitig ihren Zug nach WSF. Es war wieder eine super Tour mit super netten Mitfahrern, mal sehen wo es nächsten Mittwoch hingeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi (16. Juni 2011)

Ja, ja die Heide ist bei uns manchmal Trainingsstrecke (besonders spaßig bei Wind), das ersetzt uns die Berge.

Wie immer schöner Bericht und Neid wenn man in der Woche
solche Touren machen kann.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juni 2011)

kindi schrieb:


> Ja, ja die Heide ist bei uns manchmal Trainingsstrecke (besonders spaßig bei Wind), das ersetzt uns die Berge.
> 
> Wie immer schöner Bericht und Neid wenn man in der Woche
> solche Touren machen kann.


Es ist immer wieder schön, so am entfernten Rand des Flämings zu fahren. Ja Kindi, irgendwann ist es bei Dir sicherlich auch so weit, dass Du Deine Touren in der Woche machen kannst. Wenn man Pensionär ist und die Frau nicht Rad fährt, bleibt nur noch das Wochenende zum Wandern mit der Familie.
Aber dass nächste Mal sieht mich ie Heide mit dem MTB.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour ist am 22.06. und geht zur Erdachse nach Einzingen.
wer Lust und Zeit hat sollte am Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Frankleben um 09:45 Uhr sein.
Mit Burgenlandbahn nach Querfurt
Ankunft Querfurt: 10:25 Uhr
Start: 10:30 Uhr
Strecke:
Frankleben-Burgenlandbahn Querfurt- Gatterstedt- Winkel-Wolferstedt-  Einzingen- Allstedt- Ziegelrodaer Forst- Lodersleben- Querfurt
Länge der Strecke: 51 km
Streckenkarte: http://de.sevenload.com/im/7zk2UFF/original/tn

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php?do=e&t=11888


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
die heutige Mittwochstour sollte ja eigentlich von Querfurt nach Einzingen zur Erdachse führen. Aber wie das nun mal so ist mit der Planung, es wird eben nochmal kurzfristig geändert.
Der Wetterbericht für den Burgenlandkreis und Teile Saalekreis ließ nichts gutes erahnen. Ich bin dann bei Sonnenschein zum Treffpunkt nach Frankleben Bahnhof losgefahren. Jürgen aus WSF kam über den Südfeldsee zum Treffpunkt. Als ich gegen 09:30 Uhr eintraf war er schon da und schon einmal durch kräftigen Regen gefahren, er wollte schon umkehren, sah dann aber Richtung Geiseltalsee dass die Sonne schon wieder schien und fuhr weiter. Wir einigten uns am Bahnhof, dass wir wegen des vielleicht eintreffenden Unwetteres die Runde etwas abändern.
Um 10:25 Uhr trafen wir in Querfurt ein. Es ging hoch zum Opel Autohaus an der B180. Erst einmal schnell eine Bratwurst aus dem mansfeldischen erstanden, gibt es nur Montags Mittwochs und Freitags. Danach sofort auf den neuen Radweg, der parallel zur L172 Richtung Herrmannseck führt, weiter. Auf Höhe des Leimbacher Gasthauses schnell nach links in die Kirschen. Schmeckten lecker und waren sehr groß. Das Gras war auch sehr hoch, Zeckenalarm.
Danach weiter bis Herrmannseck, am Jagdhaus vorbei und wieder rüber über die L172 nach Norden. An den Teichen vorbei bis zur Friedrichstraße, man sieht den Teichen an, dass es lange nicht geregnet hat. Einige stehen kurz vor dem völligen austrocknen. Auf dieser dann weiter bis zur südlichen  Flugplatzgrenze vom Allstedter Flugplatz. Jetzt an der Platzgrenze nach Osten und Norden durch den Wald bis zur L219. Über die L219 rüber und in den östlichen Waldabschnitt weiter bis zur Waldgrenze an der K2272.
Kurz vor der Straße noch ein Schlagbaum und sehr hohe Brennesseln.
Auf der K2272 dann weiter nach Gatterstedt. Ab Gatterstedt den Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden, führt am Sportplatz vorbei bis Querfurt.
An der Querne erst einmal Pause bei lecker frischen Kaffee. Dann weiter auf den Städteradweg "Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben" über Langeneichstädt, Wünsch- hier ein schöner Trail an der wasserlosen Schwarzeiche- entlang
zur "Alten Heerstraße2 hoch. Wir folgten dann den Goetheradweg zum Geiseltalsee.
Heute hatten wir ein super Sicht über den See, wie man auf dem Panorama sehen kann. Weiter auf dem oberen Rundweg bis nach Frankleben.
Jürgen musste dann noch bis Weißenfels zurück und wird am Ende so gute 100 km auf der Uhr gehabt haben.
Auch wenn wir heute wieder nicht der Erdachse einen Besuch abstatten konnten, war es wieder eine super Tour. Die Erdachse muss somit noch ein paar Tage warten. Aber in diesem Jahr wird es noch klappen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
am 31.07. findet die Flämingtour statt.
Start ab Wittenberg 10:15 Uhr dann weiter Wiesenburg und zurück nach Dessau.
ca. 82 km und XXX HM
Schwierigkeit: mittel
Kondition: mittel
Tempo: locker leicht
Treffpunkt 1: 07:50 Uhr Bahnhof WSF
Treffpunkt 2: 08:15 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg
Treffpunkt 3: 09:00 Uhr Bahnhof Halle Gleis 6
Treffpunkt 4: 10:15 Uhr Bahnhof Wittenberg
Anreise nach Lutherstadt Wittenberg mit DB ab WSF 08:05 Uhr
Start ab Wittenberg: 10:15 Uhr
Ab Dessau mit DB nach WSF zurück
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11928


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo, am 03.07. ist es soweit!!!
Wer sind Mitteldeutschlands beste Mountainbiker?

Der Countdown läuft, nur  noch wenige Tage, dann werden am Sonntag, den 
03.Juli 2011 in Mertendorf bei  Naumburg die Mitteldeutschen Meister in 
allen Altersklassen gekürt. Die  anspruchsvolle Wettkampfstrecke ist 
präpariert und die Vorbereitungen laufen  auf Hochtouren. Die Prognosen 
sagen bestes, nicht zu heißes aber trockenes  Mountainbikewetter voraus.

Für das wichtigste Mountainbikerennen  Mitteldeutschlands werden über 200 
Aktive aus ganz Deutschland erwartet, die  Anmeldung  ist noch bis 
Mittwoch mittag über diesen Link möglich (dann gibt  es auch ein kleines 
Starterpaket) :
http://www.mdc-xc.de/anmeldung/
Spätere  Meldungen gelten dann als Nachmeldung (ohne Starterpaket), 
welche bis eine  Stunde vor dem jeweiligen Rennbeginn möglich ist.

Das MDR-Fernsehen hat  bereits sein Kommen zugesagt, ein Bericht über den 
Wettkampf wird dann am  03.Juli um 19.00 Uhr in der Sendung 
"Sachsen-Anhalt Heute" zu sehen  sein.

Ein umfangreiches Rahmenprogramm mit einigen Überraschungen sorgen  neben 
den spannenden Rennen für Kurzweil bei den Zuschauern, für die eigens  
ein Rundweg eingerichtet wurde, der sie an interessante  
Streckenabschnitte führt, um hier den MTB-Sport hautnah zu  erleben.

Mertendorf liegt im Süden Sachsen-Anhalts und ist über die A9,  Abfahrt 
Naumurg hervorragend zu errreichen.

Alle Informationen zum  Rennen findet ihr hier:
http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/rennen/news.htm


Auf  euer Kommen freut sich
Team White Rock aus Weißenfels
Team Snail`s Pace  aus Naumburg


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2011)

So bin wieder zurück. Wie ich sehe ist ja hier im Thema nichts passiert.
Habe gerade im MDR-Fernsehen den Bericht über die Mitteldeutsche Meisterschaft des MDC 2011 in Mertendorf gesehen. Das Wetter war ja nicht gerade aufbauend für das Rennen. Aber das kann man man ja bei der Planung leider nicht vorhersehen.
Werde morgen meinen Rucksack für die Brandenburgtour am Dienstag packen. Das Wetter wird TOP. Bericht folgt dann ab den 11.07.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juli 2011)

@Reinhard1,
mache mich jetzt zum Bahnhof, das Wetter ist ja heute morgen sehr bescheiden. Dafür soll es aber die nächsten Tage wasserfrei sein.
Melde mich dann von Unterwegs.
Dir eine schöne Bikerwoche.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
in diesem Thema ist ja in den letzten Tagen nichts passiert. Nun gut bin wohlbehalten von der Tour Brandenburg zurück und werde jetzt erst einmal in Ruhe die Berichte von den Etappen erstellen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch eine neue Mittwochsrunde.
Treffpunkt: 09:30 Uhr Südfeldsee Großkayna- Hafen.
Ziel: Bad Bibra 
Fahrstrecke: Südfeldsee- Mücheln- Steigra Weinberge- Karsdorf- Biberbachtal- Bad Bibra- Unstrutradweg bis Freyburg, dort nach Merseburg oder WSF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Juli 2011)

*Tourbericht von der 1. Etappe des Fernradweges Tour Brandenburg.

*
  Die Teilnehmer der Tour waren Jürgen aus WSF, Erich vom Merseburger Radverein und der Guide Udo1.
Jürgen hatte schon das Sachsen-Anhalt-Ticket einige Tage vor Antritt der Tour geholt und war schon im Zug, als Erich und ich mich zum Bahnhof Merseburg begaben. Es war Dienstag, der 05.07.. In der Nacht vom Montag zum Dienstag hatte es ja noch mächtig geregnet. ich konnte nur hoffen dass es am Dienstag nicht regnen würde, wir wurden nicht enttäuscht. Der Zug war diesmal auch sehr pünktlich. Das schwierigste an dieser Etappe war das Verladen der Räder mit dem Gepäck vom Bahnsteig in den Zug. Da wir an einem Wochentag fuhren, hatten wir auch genügend Platz in den Fahrradabteilen. In Halle wartete der Anschlusszug nach Magdeburg schon auf uns.
Das Radabteil hatten wir auch wieder für uns allein. Die freundliche Zugbegleiterin gab uns den Tipp schon in Schönebeck auszusteigen, da der Anschlusszug nach Wittenberge über Schönebeck fährt und wir uns so die Wege über die Treppen in Magdeburg sparen können. Der Tipp war Klasse, der Anschlusszug fuhr auf dem gleichen Bahnsteig ein. Da wir ja nur das Sachsen-Anhalt-Ticket hatten, Wittenberge  liegt ja bekanntlich in Brandenburg, müssten wir eigentlich in Geestgottberg aussteigen und die 5 km bis zum Einstieg nach Wittenberge mit dem Rad zurücklegen. Die Zugbegleiterin klärte uns auf, das das Ticket bis Wittenberge seine Gültigkeit besitzt. So legten wir dann den Startpunkt am Bahnhof Wittenberge fest.
Die Ortsdurchfahrt durch Wittenberge war nicht schwierig, vom Bahnhof nach Südwest durch die City und dann geradeaus nach Westen bis zur B189. Diese wurde dann überquert und auf den alten Zubringer
zur ehemaligen Fähre Wahrenberg ging es zum Elbdamm. Hier stießen wir auf den Elberadweg, gleichzeitig auch der Radfernweg Tour Brandenburg. Auf dem Elbdamm ging es jetzt nach Norden weiter.
Links die Elbe und die Elbwiesen, in Lütkenwisch am Cafe am Deich die erste Rast, es war Kaffeezeit. Der Mohnkuchen und der Kaffee schmeckte sehr lecker.
Am Lütkenwisch war es dann nicht mehr weit bis nach Lenzen, ca. 11 km. Unterwegs übte noch das THW mit  seinem Nachwuchs das zu Wasserlassen eines Bootes.
Lenzen eine Kleinstadt mit historischen Stadtkern
und der Burg Lenzen, wo jetzt, seit 1993, der Sitz des BUND ist. Der Turm ist das einzige was von der frühdeutschen Burg um 1200 übrig geblieben ist.
Ab Lenzen ging es weiter nach Nordosten am Südufer des Rudower See entlang. Hinter der Ortschaft Nausdorf führt der Weg durch das Rambower Moor, ein Naturschutzgebiet.
Vom dortigen Aussichtsturm hat man einen hervorragenden Blick über das Moor. Mit ein wenig Glück kann man auch die Große Rohrdommel  wird bis  zu 80 cm groß- sehen oder hören.
Die erste Übernachtung war in Nebelin, nach Voranmeldung und Erkundigung nach gastronomischen Einrichtungen wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass es in der Ortschaft Bobelow, ca. 8 km und in Mankemuß, ca. 4 km noch was zu essen gibt. Durch Bobelow mussten wir ja durch, aber die Gaststätte hatte zu, also weiter nach Mankemuß. Gleich neben der Kirche
befindet sich die Alte Schule, ein Cafe und Bistro, aber am Dienstag Ruhetag. Wir hörten auf dem großen Grundstück einen Rasen Traktor seine Runden drehen. Durch rufen und Handzeichen signalisierten wir der Fahrerin, das wir Hunger hätten. Sie erhörte uns und  stellte sogleich den Motor ab, danach öffnete sie für uns das Cafe.
Bei Gulaschsuppe und BoWu, dazu ein Hefe war dann die Welt wieder in Ordnung.
Gestärkt machten wir uns dann auf die letzten 4 km bis zur Unterkunft nach Nebelin. Die Unterkunft war hervorragend, Pz Schulz in Nebelin ein, ein großer ehemaliger Bauenhof, jetzt Ferienwohnungen und Pension.
Die erste Etappe war somit mit 57 km und 190 HM geschafft und bei eins zwei drei Bier klang der erste Tag dann aus.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juli 2011)

*Tag 2 der Tour Brandenburg.*
Am 2.Tag der Tour wurden wir von der aufgehenden Sonne geweckt. Der Tag begann wie der vorhergehende geendet hat, Sonne pur und die Temperaturen schon im schnellen Anstieg.
Wir haben gut geschlafen, die Matratzen waren hart, gerade richtig für unsere alten Knochen.
Ich machte mich auf um noch vor dem Frühstück das Gelände des Ferienhofes zu erkunden. Der Seniorchef war auch schon auf den Beinen und zeigte mir den historischen zwei Kammer Backofen.
Der Ofen stammt aus dem Jahre 1890 und hat zwei Backräume. Der Backofen wird heute noch zu besonderen Anlässen angeheizt. Es wird dann Brot und Kuchen gebacken. Wie mir der Seniorchef erklärte war in der Prignitz 1912 ein großes Kaisermanöver und die Offizierspferde waren in dem Pferdestall, in dem der Backofen stand, untergebracht.
Nach dem Rundgang war dann auch schon 08:00 Uhr, Zeit zum Frühstück. Der Tisch bog sich förmlich vor den leckeren Sachen was die Seniorchefin auf getafelt hatte. Sehr lecker schmeckte die selbst gemachte Leberwurst und die Sülze, sowie die in eigener Herstellung hergestellten Marmeladen.
Zum Abschluss wurden noch die Brotbeutel ausgeteilt, auf das wir uns ordentliche Marschverpflegung schmieren sollten, denn der Weg sei noch lang. Nach dem Frühstück noch ein kleines Gruppenfoto mit den beiden Seniorchefs
und schon ging es auf die Piste. In Nebelin ist die alte Feldsteinkirche sehenswert.
Bis zum Brandenburgweg  waren es nur ca. 1,5 km durch den kühlen morgendlichen Wald.
Wir fuhren jetzt weiter auf der Trasse in Richtung Perleberg. Achtung in Quitzow so 8 km vor Perleberg ca. 300 Meter vor der B5 90° nach rechts abbiegen in den Hennigshoferweg. Man muss schon aufpassen, wir passten nicht auf und mussten auf dem Radweg an der B5 nach Perleberg einrollen. In Perleberg, sollte man den Roland auf dem Marktplatz einen Besuch abstatten. Ab Perleberg ging es dann weiter auf den sehr gut ausgebauten Radwegen weiter durch die waldreiche, leicht hügelige Prignitz. Der Weg führte uns mehrmals an den Ufern der naturbelassenen Stepenitz ist ein rechter Nebenfluß der Elbe- entlang. Nach einiger Zeit gelangten wir zum Ausläufer des Golmer Berges. Es ging sehr schnell bergab, aber Achtung, gleich hinter der Brücke über den Schlatbach macht der Radweg eine 100° Spitzkehre nach rechts. Ist leicht zu verfehlen, wir übersahen wieder den Wegweiser und rollten noch einige Meter weiter bis in den Ort Groß Linde mit seiner sehr schönen alten Feldsteinkirche.
Nach der Besichtigung also retour und weiter durch das Stepenitztal bis zum Königsgrab ca. 1 km vor Seddin. Das Grab liegt 1 km nördlich vom Radweg in einem kleinen Waldstück.
Nach weiteren 3 Kilometern hinter Seddin gelangten nach Wolfshagen mit seinem Schloss aus dem 18. Jahrhundert.
In Wolfshagen wurde die Stepenitz ein letztes Mal überquert,
durch kühlen Wald ging es zum Rundlingsdorf nach Helle.
Durch solche schönen Alleen führte und der Radweg weiter nach Pritzwalk.
Nach weiteren 10 km trafen wir in Pritzwalk ein. Es war die Mittagszeit und Zeit für ein kühles Radler , das wir im urigen Wirtshaus Räuber Klemens zu uns nahmen. 
Nach dem durchfahren des Hainholzes gelangten wir nach Streckenthin. Hier ist das Gutshaus ein echter Blickfang.
Über Sadenbeck, Wilmersdorf gelangten wir dann zum Ortseingang Heiligengrabe. Am riesigen Naturdenkmal, eine uralte Eiche die sicherlich einiges zu erzählen hätte, sollte man ruhig einen Halt einlegen.
In Heiligengrabe ist das Kloster Stift Heiligengrabe einen Besuch wert.
Von Heiligengrabe ging es jetzt stetig auf das Etappenziel Wittstock/Dosse zu. Die A24 und die A19 wurden überquert, bevor wir in Wittstock ist eine der ältesten Städte in Brandenburg- einrollten. Die historische Altstadt ist mit einer intakten 2472 Meter langen Stadtmauer umgeben, was einzigartig in Deutschland ist. Das Etappenziel wurde nach 80 km und 371 HM erreicht, auf dem Marktplatz dann, beim dortigen Bäcker, den schon zur Gewohnheit gewordenen Mohnkuchen, schmeckte auch nicht schlecht. In der Unterkunft angekommen mussten wir erst einmal eine große Kanne Kaffee leeren. Nach dem beziehen der Unterkunft wurde die Altstadt mit seiner Wehranlage erkundet.
Beim Italiener klang dann der Abend bei bei lecker Nudeln aus.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2011)

*Tag 3 der Tour Brandenburg*
Diese Etappe führte uns von Wittstock nach Fürstenberg/Havel über 74,5 km und 416 HM.
Aber vor dem Start erst einmal wieder ordentliches großes leckeres Frühstück mit anschließenden Stullen schmieren für die Reise.
In der Nacht hatte es ordentlich geregnet, was uns ja nicht störte, wir schliefen tief und fest. Wie immer war Start kurz vor 09:00 Uhr, in einem Bogen ging es über den Marktplatz durch das ehemalige östliche Stadttor über die Dosse Richtung Klein Haßlow. Die Sonne schaute auch schon mal langsam durch die Wolken, es schien wieder ein guter Tag zu werden. Der Radweg zwischen Randow und Berlinchen ist hervorragend ausgebaut. Er ist auf der linken nördlichen Seite von weiten saftigen Wiesen umgeben,
von denen uns die Rinder am Morgen wiederkäuend betrachteten.
In der Ortschaft Sewekow dann rechts nach Süden weiterfahren. Jetzt beginnt wieder eine Fahrradstraße die etliche Kilometer im hügeligen Gelände am Südrand der Krummeler Heide entlangführt.
Nach der Querung der Eisenbahnstrecke Mirow- Wittstock gelangten wir in die Morgenberge. Ab hier ging es dann immer auf und ab weiter nach Südosten Zempow. Ab Zempow bewegten wir uns durch die Buchheide,
ein ausgedehnter Buchenwald nach Süden bis zum Flecken Zechlin ein anerkannter Kurort am Schwarzem See gelegen-.  Am Südufer machten wir dann einen kurzen Halt. Von dieser Stelle, die ca. gute 40 Meter über den See liegt hat man einen wunderschönen Ausblick über den See.
Nach weiteren 3 Kilometern erreichten wir dann Dorf Zechlin. Ab hier führt der Radweg dann auf einen ehemaligen Bahndamm,
der gute 9 km durch die Ausläufer des Reiherholzes bis nach Rheinsberg führt. Der Damm ersparte uns etliche Auf.- und Abfahrten. Wir fuhren vom westlichen Stadtrand in Rheinsberg ein. Linker Hand war gleich der Eingang in den Park von Schloss Rheinsberg.
Leider war es verboten Fahrräder in den Park mitzuführen. So fuhren wir bis zur Stadtmitte weiter und hielten vor dem Schloss. Auch hier war das Mitführen von Rädern verboten. Also teilten wir uns auf, Erich blieb erst einmal bei den Rädern. Jürgen und ich besichtigten das Schloss mit seinen Außenanlagen.
Im dortigen Kaffee in der Seestraße
gab es dann wieder, wie gewohnt, Mohnkuchen und Kaffee, war ausgesprochen lecker. Wir hatten noch einen guten Blick auf die auf Gäste wartenden historischen Kutschen, die schon mit hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen auf der Hinterachse ausgerüstet waren.
Ab Rheinsberg führte uns der Weg weiter nach Osten durch das NSG Stechlin, am Kölpinsee, kleinen Tietzensee und Nehmitzsee vorbei bis zum Roofensse nach Menz. Aber kurz vor Menz schlug beim Jürgen die Defekthexe zu, Platter hinten. Bei guten 30°C und anfliegenden Bremsen machte der Schlauchwechsel besonders viel Spaß.
Schlauch wechseln und sich die Biester vom Leib halten war gar nicht so einfach. Aber auch das war einmal zu Ende und so rollten wir dann in Menz ein. In Menz noch einen kleinen Abstecher zu der Feldsteinkirche
aus dem Jahre 1585 und dann weiter auf einen ehemaligen Bahndamm nach Norden nach Neuglobsow. Hier wollten wir eigentlich einen Abstecher zum Großen Stechlinsee machen, verfehlten aber in einer 90° Kurve den Absprung und rollten dann  weiter bis zum Ortseingang von Fürstenberg/ Havel, aber vorher musste Jürgen seine Kette noch schnell ölen,
sie fing schon an zu singen. Am westlichen Ortseingang verließen wir den Weg und fuhren nach Norden zum Ufer des Röblinsee
durch den die  Havel fließt. Wir folgten der Uferpromenade am Seeungeheuer vorbei
nach Osten weiter und gelangten dann über den Schleusenkanal zum Marktplatz in Fürstenberg. Und hier gab es in der dortigen Bäckerei, na was wohl, genau leckeren Mohnkuchen und Eis aus eigener Herstellung.
Die Stadtkirche von Fürstenberg ist sehenswert und sollte schon einen Abstecher wert sein.
Nach dem beziehen der Unterkunft wurde die Stadt ein wenig erkundet,
bevor wir im Biergarten Unter den Linden bei Matjes und Piefke dunkles einheimisches Bier-  den Tag ausklingen ließen.
Der Wetterbericht für den kommenden Tag verhieß nichts Gutes, Regen war vorhergesagt worden.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juli 2011)

*Tag 4 der Tour Brandenburg*
Wir wurden am Freitagmorgen mit lautem Getrommel auf das Dach unserer Unterkunft geweckt, es war Starkregen der uns weckte. Das Frühstück war für 08:00 Uhr bestellt, die Räder wurden bepackt und mit den Schutzhauben wurde das Gepäck abgedeckt. Immer ein Blick zum Himmel, es wurde nicht heller. Die Dame des Hauses hatte den Tisch wieder reichlich gedeckt. Das gemeinsame Frühstück zögerten wir bis ca. 09:00 Uhr hinaus. Zwischenzeitlich schien der Regen sich zu einem leichten Landregen auszubilden, aber weit gefehlt, es war nur von kurzer Dauer. Wir haben uns dann entschlossen die Regenkleidung anzulegen
und die 4. Etappe zu beginnen. Sie sollte uns an diesem Tag über 80 km und 497 HM bis nach Joachimsthal führen. So fuhren wir dann in strömenden Regen auf dem ausgeschilderten Weg durch Templin zum nördlichen Ortsausgang. In Höhe des nördlichen Ufers des Schwedtsees bogen wir auf den Radweg, der an der Gedenkstätte Ravensbrück entlang führt ab.
Der Weg war gut ausgebaut, es gab eine strikte Trennung zwischen den Kfz-Weg und  dem Radweg. Der Regen peitschte immer noch unentwegt in unsere Gesichter. Nach guten 7 km erreichten wir Himmelpfort,
die Poststelle des Weihnachtsmannes. Er war aber leider an diesem Tag nichtanwesend, wie er mitteilte ruhte er sich von den anstrengenden Weihnachtstagen des Vorjahres  aus.
Hinter Himmelpfort mussten wir die Woblitz über eine sehr schmierige  Brücke überqueren.
Der Regen wurde nicht weniger, er nahm wieder zu. Der Weg führte jetzt parallel zur Draisinenbahn  weiter 4 km in das Seengebiet rund um Lychen.
Lychen ist umgeben von sieben Seen, wir verließen den Ort am Südausgang parallel zum Zenssee. Es ging an einer ehemaligen russischen Liegenschaft vorbei weiter auf der Fahrradstraße durch den Buchenwald. Der Weg führt am südlichen Hochufer des Platkowsee entlang. Vor Alt Placht wurde es Jürgen zu warm in seiner Regenhose, er musste sie erst einmal verstauen.
Der Regen hatte auch seine Kraft verloren, es gab nur noch vereinzelt einige wenige kleine Schauer. Aber zum kompletten Ablegen der Regenkleidung reichte es noch nicht.
Kurz darauf erreichten wir Gandenitz linker Hand im Ort die Peter und Paul Kirche.
Bis zur Mittagspause in Templin waren es nur noch gute 8 km, die aber noch mit einem großen Regenschauer gespickt waren. Über die Pionierbrücke
rollten wir in Templin ein und begaben uns zum Marktplatz.
Gegenüber dem Rathaus
im dortigen Kaffee machten wir die obligatorische Mohnkuchenpause.
Danach ging es am Volkskundemuseum, Prenzlauer Tor
wieder aus der Stadt auf dem Weg weiter. Am sehr schönen idyllischen Lübbesee entlang, weiter bis in Höhe von Albrechtsthal. Hier endgültig das komplette Ablegen und Verpacken der Regenkleidung,
die Sonne schaute schon öfter aus den Wolken hervor. Der Weg führte uns nach Gollin und dann durch den Nadelwald bis nach Friedrichswalde, an der schönen alten Kirche vorbei
zum dortigen Bäcker, es war mittlerweile Zeit für Kaffee und Kuchen. Hier gab es den leckersten Mohnkuchen, den ich auf der Tour gegessen hatte.
Nach der Stärkung hatten wir die letzten 10 km bis nach Joachimsthal Zentrum wie im Fluge zurückgelegt.
Eine Runde durch das Stadtzentrum am Rathaus
und der Kirche
vorbei und dann weiter zum Nordufer des Grimnitzsee unserer heutigen Bleibe. Die Unterkunft entpuppte sich als gute Wahl, Gaststätte mit Zimmer in einem Campingparadies auf dem Gelände eines ehemaligen Kinderferienlagers.
Der See in Wurfweite.
Das Essen schmeckte äußerst lecker bei sehr moderaten Preisen.
Den Sonnenuntergang betrachteten wir uns ganz entspannt am Strand des Grimnitzsees.


----------



## Bikermario (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Sag mal ist die letzte Mittwochstour ins Wasser gefallen?
Hast du vor nächsten Mittwoch eine Tour zu machen oder hast du keine Lust?
Würde nämlich mal wieder eine Runde drehen.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Sag mal ist die letzte Mittwochstour ins Wasser gefallen?
> Hast du vor nächsten Mittwoch eine Tour zu machen oder hast du keine Lust?
> Würde nämlich mal wieder eine Runde drehen.
> Gruß Bikermario


Letzten Mittwoch war ich unterwegs. Am Mittwoch ist auch eine Tour, überlege aber noch wo es hingehen soll. Sieht aber bis jetzt noch nach  Regen aus, werde mich wohl morgen entscheiden.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2011)

*Tag 5 der Tour Brandenburg*
Der 5. Tag begann vielversprechend mit strahlend blauem Himmel und lecker Frühstück auf der Terrasse. Ich entschloss mich nicht wieder zurück nach Joachimsthal zu fahren, sondern am Grimnitzsee am Ostufer bis nach Althüttendorf zu fahren.
In Althüttendorf, in der Ortsmitte nach der Kirche,
trafen wir dann wieder auf den Brandenburgweg. Der nächste Ort war dann Senftenhütte, bis dahin mussten wir aber leider 1,5 km auf der B 198 nach Osten fahren. Zwischen Ersten und Zweiten Sassenpfuhl verließen wir die Bundesstraße nach Südosten. Senftenhütte ist umgeben von leuchtenden Sonnenblumenfeldern.
Wir tauchten nach wenigen 100 Metern hinter Senftenhütte wieder in ein ausgedehntes Waldgebiet ein. Die Eisenbahnlinie Berlin-Stettin wurde am westlichen Ortseingang von Chorin überquert. Wir rollten in den Ort und fuhren erst einmal zum historischen Bahnhof von Chorin.
Der Bahnhof ist auch der Stützpunkt für die Trampelbusse.
Nach der Besichtigung ging es wieder zurück auf den Radweg. Wir verließen dann Chorin auf einer sehr alten Kopfsteinstraße in Richtung Kloster Chorin. Am Nettelgraben sind wir dann nicht nach rechts auf den Weg in Richtung Sandkrug abgebogen, sondern sind weiter bergauf zum Kloster Chorin weiter. Auf der Höhe angekommen lag vor uns  das Kloster Chorin.
Die ehemalige Zisterzienserabtei wurde 1258 gegründet. Nach der Säkularisierung (Aufhebung der kirchlichen Institution und Verstaatlichung des Besitzes) 1542 war das Kloster dem Verfall preisgegeben. Heute wird das Kloster zu Konzertveranstaltungen genutzt. Nach der Besichtigung ging es auf einer kleinen Abkürzung wieder auf den ausgeschilderten Radweg nach Sandkrug. Durch ausgedehnte Buchenwälder und Nadelwälder
gelangten wir dann an den Oder-Havel-Kanal. Der wurde nach Süden überquert. Jetzt ging es zügig bergab zum Finowkanal in die Ortschaft Stecherschleuse. Von hier war es bis Niederfinow nur noch einen Katzensprung weit. Gleich nach dem nördlichen Ortsausgang Niederfinow erblickten wir das Bauwerk deutscher Ingenieurkunst, das Schiffshebewerk Niederfinow.
Hier wurde dann eine längere Besichtigungspause eingelegt. Am 21. März 1934 wurde das Schiffshebewerk in Betrieb genommen und ist das älteste noch arbeitende Hebewerk Deutschlands. Mit diesem Bauwerk wird ein Höhenunterschied von 36 Metern überwunden. Die Stahlkonstruktion wird durch über 5 Millionen Nieten zusammengehalten. Da nur Schiffe mit einer Länge bis 84 Meter geschleust werden können ist man dabei ein neues Schiffshebewerk, nördlich des alten zu bauen, hier sollen Schiffe bis zu einer Länge von 110 Metern geschleust werden können.
Nach der Besichtigung ging es weiter  über den Oder-Havel-Kanal und Liepe bis nach Oderberg. Vor Oderberg musste aber leider noch der Teufelsberg, letzter Anstieg vor der Oder,  bezwungen werden. In Oderberg überquerten wir die Alte Oder und fuhren auf den Radweg südlich der Alten Oder in Richtung Hohensaaten Alte Schleuse zur Oder.
Der Weg ist in einem sehr schlechten Zustand, dazu kam dann noch der böige Wind aus dem Osten dazu der uns in die Gesichter blies. Nach Erreichen der Oder folgten wir den Oderradweg stromaufwärts bis nach Neuglietzen. Ab hier bogen wir nach Westen ab und machten unsere Kaffeepause in der Gaststätte Zur Oderbrücke in Altglietzen.
Wir wurden hier aber herb enttäuscht. Auf meine Frage nach Mohnkuchen bekam ich die Antwort gibt es nicht. Ich fragte warum, die Antwort kam prompt Mohnkuchen macht dumm. Damit war alles geklärt und wir wechselten auf Kirschkuchen.  Wir verließen dann Altglietzen nach Südwesten. Aber Achtung, der Radweg biegt in einer schönen Abfahrt genau in einer Kurve nach rechts ab. Ich sah noch Erich hinter mir wie er Abbog und dann war Ruhe. Erich zurück und hinter Jürgen hinterher, der die Straße weiter fuhr und das Abbiegen verpasst hatte. Der Weg führte uns am Fuße des Granitberges über Tornow, Schiffmühle zum Ostrand von Bad Freienwalde.
Am Ostrand ging es weiter durch das flache Oderbruch und bei Temperaturen an die 30°C, über Altranft,  Neugaul, Rathsdorf am Storchenmuseum Altgaul
vorbei nach Wriezen. In Wriezen dann in die City.
Es war Sonnabend so gegen 16:00 Uhr als wir nach 78 km und 457 HM durchgeschwitzt eintrafen, gähnende Leere. Beim dortigen Bäcker erkundigten wir uns nach einer Gaststätte. Antwort der einheimischen "gibt es hier nicht mehr". Na ja das waren ja tolle Aussichten. In den Dönerladen wo sie uns dann noch hinschicken wollten, wollten wir dann auch nicht, keine Lust auf Döner. Also dann zur Unterkunft, die wieder super war und die Vermieterin zeigte uns dann auch noch den Weg wo es in Wriezen noch eine Gaststätte mit gut bürgerlicher Küche gibt. Wir hin, runter unter dem großen Sonnenschirm, dann Biergläser in die Hand und schnell in die Mitte des Schirmes zusammengerückt. Urplötzlich schüttete es wie aus Eimern, sah eigentlich gar nicht danach aus.
Danach zurück und noch das Aus unserer Damenmannschaft mit angesehen. Danach dann Zapfenstreich, die Nacht sollte diesmal kurz werden.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
wer Lust und Zeit für eine kleine Regenrunde hat, morgen am 20.07. Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Südfeldsee Hafen Großkayna.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12008


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
habe heute die Regenrunde mit Reinhard1 gemacht, aber leider ohne Regen. Konnte somit meine neue Regenjacke, die ich gestern bekommen hatte, leider nicht ausprobieren.
Wir fuhren dieses Mal nicht um den Geiseltalsee, sondern den angekündigten Unwetter im Burgenlandkreis entgegen.
Aber auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt sah ich dann schon die ersten Segelboote auf den Runstedter See.
Am Treffpunkt Hafen hatte ich noch Zeit ein Panorama vom Südfeldsee zu erstellen mit Blickrichtung Süden.
Nach dem Eintreffen von Reinhard1 sind wir dann über die Müchelhöhe nach Banderoda gefahren. Dort sahen wir auf den Höhenwanderweg südlich Banderoda zwei Damen um einen Wegweiser kreisen, es waren zwei Pilgerinnen die sich ein wenig vom Pilgerweg entfernt hatten. Wir zeigten ihnen den Weg zu ihrem Pilgerweg und fuhren dann weiter in die Neue Göhle nördlich Freyburg.
Hohe Brennesseln waren heute kein Hindernis für uns.
Nach dem zweiten Hauptweg, der sich durch die Neue Göhle von Ost nach West hinzieht, bin ich dann auf einen Trail, der zum Hohlweg Südhang Neue Göhle führt, weiter.
Anfangs war es noch angenehm bergab zu rollen,
dann wurde es etwas schlimmer, umgestürzte Bäume hielten uns etwas auf.
Nach weiteren 200 Metern kam dann der Hohlweg, der so aussah.
Also 30 Meter zurück und nach Westen den Hang rauf auf einen Trampelpfad geschoben.
Oben dann den Trail parallel zum Südhang der Neuen Göhle nach Westen weiter.
Von hier hat man einen guten Blick über das Tal in Richtung Alte Göhle.
Wir schlugen uns dann weiter durch das Unterholz und gelangten nach einiger Zeit nach Freyburg. Gegenüber dem Rathaus in der dortigen Bäckerei Pause. Auf dem Unstrutradweg ging es dann bis zur Saalebrück Henne, hier trennten wir uns dann. Reinhard1 fuhr an der Saale weiter nach WSF zurück und ich machte mich in Richtung Markröhlitz auf, immer noch in der Hoffnung das der Regen endlich kommen würde. In Höhe Luftschiff noch ein Panorama in Richtung Geiseltalsee gemacht
und dann auf den Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg. Jetzt ist es mittlerweise 19:00 Uhr durch und immer noch kein Regentropfen, werde also Morgen einen neuen Versuch unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2011)

*Tag 6 der Tour Brandenburg*
Für den Sonntag, unser letzter Tag auf der Tour Brandenburg hatten wir das Frühstück schon für 07:30 Uhr bestellt. Die Nacht war ein wenig kurz, durch die Frauen WM. Die Einwegrasierer wanderten in den Abfall, das Gepäck wurde somit ein wenig leichter. Nach dem verpacken ging es dann in die gute Stube der Vermieter. Es war wieder aufgetischt worden was die Küche hergab. Zum Abschluss gab es noch selbstgemachten Kuchen, schmeckte sehr lecker. Wir bekamen noch eine Unterrichtung über die Herstellung von Hollundergelee durch die Hausherrin. Dann wurde uns wieder das Butterbrotpapier gereicht, für die Wegzehrung. Wir starteten bei strahlend blauen Himmel und schon schön wärmender Sonne. Nach wenigen Kilometern auf der Trasse musste sich Jürgen erst einmal schnell von seiner Weste trennen, zu warm.
Es ging dann weiter durch den Oderbruch über Bliesdorf und Kunersdorf bis nach Möglin. Jetzt wurde es auch wieder hügeliger, wir kamen in die Ausläufer der märkischen Schweiz.
Von Möglin bis nach Reichenow ware es dann auch nicht mehr weit. In Reichenow besuchten wir noch das Schloss Reichenow, gelegen am Langer See.
Sollte man gesehen haben. Dann wieder zurück auf die Trasse und weiter durch die hügelige Landschaft nach Südwesten bis nach Prädikow. Die alte Feldsteinkirche in Prädikow sollte man unbedingt besichtigen.
Die Fahrradstraße führte uns dann weiter bergab durch den Wald südlich von Prötzel nach Klosterdorf.
Nach weiteren 2 km erreichten wir den Flugplatz in Strausberg Nord. Es ging an den Hangars vorbei zum Straussee.
Die Trasse führt am Südufer des Sees
bis in die City von Strausberg.
Wir folgten jetzt der Trasse durch Strausberg in Richtung Strausberg Vorstadt. In Höhe Ortseingang Strausberg Vorstadt verließen wir dann die ausgeschilderte Trasse der Tour Brandenburg. Die Trasse biegt hier nach Osten ab. Wir fuhren weiter zum Bahnhof in Strausberg Vorstadt. Da wir ca. 1h und 20 min eher, als es meine Zeitberechnung vorsah am Bahnhof angelangt waren, konnten wir also in Ruhe das Schöne Wochenende-Ticket und die Radkarten am Automaten ziehen und in Ruhe in die S-Bahn Linie 5 einsteigen.
Die brachte uns dann bis zum Ostbahnhof, wo wir in die Regionalbahn nach Magdeburg umstiegen und so über Magdeburg und Halle  1,5 Stunden eher unter der heimischen Dusche standen.
Am Ende hatten wir eine Strecke von 406 km mit 2177 HM durch eine der schönsten landschaftlichen Gegenden des Landes Brandenburg zurückgelegt. Die Trasse war sehr gut ausgeschildert und der Zustand der Trasse war hervorragend. Zu 90% asphaltiert auf Fahrradstraßen, Radwegen und teilweise auch auf sehr wenig befahrenen Nebenstraßen. Die Unterkünfte waren Topp, ich hatte für diese Tour nur Privatzimmer gebucht und kann nur raten bei bis zu 4 Fahrern das ebenso zu machen.
Da ja von den gesamten 1111 km nur ein gutes Drittel gefahren wurde, wird es im kommenden Jahr eine Wiederholung geben, aber dann von Wittenberge entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
war heute zu einer spontanen Tour mit Bonsaibikerin unterwegs.
Start war 12:30 Uhr und die Strecke führte nach WSF. Ich versuchte mal so wenig wie möglich öffentliche Straßen zu benutzen. Hat auch einigermaßen geklappt. Ab WSF dann auf dem Saaleradweg
linkes Ufer weiter  bis Kriechau. In Kriechau dann in Hoffmans Hofcafe noch einen Kaffee und ein Stück Mohnkuchen -sehr lecker-.
Ab Großkorbetha dann auf dem neuen Radweg bis nach Wengelsdorf. dann weiter auf dem radweg neuer Damm über die Wiesen
bis nach Bad Dürenberg, vorbei am Bootshaus. Die Saalebrücke wurde unterquert. Vor der Saalebrücke hat man noch einensehr schönen Blick auf das Wehr und den Borlachturm.
Weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis nach Kröllwitz, am Denkmal der Märzgefallenen vorbei, siehe Bilderrätsel bis zur Siedlung Daspig. jetzt nicht mehr auf den Saaleradweg weiter, sondern auf dem neuen Radweg der an der Saale entlang führt bis nach Göhlitzsch. Hier wieder auf den Radweg und dann weiter nach Merseburg zurück. War eine schöne Runde mit natürlich sehr netter Begleitung. Bis demnächst mir hat es Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour findet am 27.07. statt.
Ziel: Ziegenhof Schleckwenda Burgenlandkreis
Start: 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz WSF
Start ab Merseburg: 08:40 Uhr Parkplatz Penny Markt ander B91 Merseburg West, gegenüber Audi-Autohaus.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12015


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust heute 12:30 Uhr zu einer spontanen Runde.
Treffpunkt Merseburg Ecke Zeppelinstraße Kastanienpromenade.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2011)

@Bonsaibikerin,
war eine schöne Runde von Merseburg über Wallendorf- Saale-Elster-Kanal Zöschen- Rüsterwanderweg- Merseburg.
Einige Stellen kannte ich auch noch nicht.
Nachfolgend die zurückgelegte Strecke.
http://de.sevenload.com/im/qs6BhrI/original/tn
Euch Morgen eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (22. Juli 2011)

Es waren 2 schöne spontane Runden mit Udo, vieleicht sind ja noch mehr Leute so kurzentschlossen und haben auch mal Lust mit uns eine Runde zu fahen. Udo kennt super Radwege und zeigt jedem Autofahrer wie schön man es in der Nähe hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
war heute mit Bonsaibikerin auf Tour. Die frischen Hühnereier sind ausgegangen, Nudeln  brauchte ich auch noch, also machte ich eine Einkaufstour nach Steuden zur Henne meines Vertrauens.
Bonsaibikerin begleitete mich auf der Tour. Es ging von Merseburg entlang des Laucha/Schwarzeiche Radweges bis Milzau. Ab hier folgten wir den neuen Radweg an der Schwarzeiche bis Burgstaden. Von Burgstaden auf der Asphaltstraße nach Norden bis zur ICE- Baustelle. Über die Baustelle bis zum Schwimmbad Bad Lauchstädt und dann weiter auf den Radweg am Südrand von Bad Lauchstädt bis nach Großgräfendorf. Durch den Ort an der Burgenlandbahn entlang zur BAB 38. Diese überquert und auf dem Feldweg nach Steuden zu besagter Henne. Ab Steuden dann weiter auf Feldwegen in den und durch den Schlosspark von Schloss Teutschental. Das Schloss mit seinem Park noch schnell besichtigt und weiter durch Teutschental nach Zscherben. Die B80 wurde gequert und am Heidesee Nietleben ging es dann am Südufer nach Osten weiter. Weiter durch den neuen Park in der ehemaligen russischen Liegenschaft, südlich des Feldschlösschens bis zur Peißnitzinsel. Dort über die Saale und weiter am Mühlgraben über die Würfelwiese zum Moritzburgring. Hier gesellte sich dann noch Laffith dazu. Zu dritt sind wir dann weiter nach Osten bis zum Hauptbahnhof und dann durch den Park am Thüringer Bahnhof nach Süden. Ab Halle Rosengarten unter die Brücke durch und gleich nach Osten abgebogen. An der Regattastrecke in Osendorf entlang bis nach Ammendorf und weiter auf dem Radweg an der B91 zur Saale. Auf dem Saaleradweg dann zurück nach Merseburg. War eine super schnelle Tour mit 67 km, 344 HM und einen Schnitt von 19,4 km/h war es eigentlich schon ganz anständig find ich. Dank an meine Begleiter die mich zügig durch Halle gelotst haben.
Hier die Strecke: http://de.sevenload.com/im/TRZdGla/original/tn


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
gestern trafen sich zur obligatorischen Mittwochstour  um 10:00 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in Weißenfels,
*Peter, Reinhard, Dirk, Uwe, Rainer, Jürgen, Udo und Jürgen,* auch genannt die _Kalkleisten_ - bis auf Uwe, der ist noch zu jung-  zur Tour nach Schleckweda zum Ziegenhof.
Nach dem gemeinsamen Foto ging es auch sogleich los in Richtung Goethe-Gymnasium bis zum Kreisel. Dann die Langendorfer Straße hoch bis zum Hotel Güldene Berge". Hier bogen wir dann in den Kastanienweg ab und folgten den Wanderweg am Greißlaubach bis nach Langendorf. Durch den Park konnten wir wegen Bauarbeiten nicht fahren, so mussten wir durch den Ort bis zum Anfang der Salzstraße.
Auf der Straße, eigentlich ein Wirtschaftsweg und das Befahren nur für landwirtschaftliche Maschinen gestattet, die wir aber nicht sahen, fuhren dafür genügend PKW die die Trasse wohl als Abkürzung nutzten.  Es ging immer nach Süden bis zur Rechtskurve die nach Gröbitz führt. Wir fuhren hier geradeaus weiter, ebenfalls ein super asphaltierter Wirtschaftsweg der unter der BAB 9 hindurch führt und gelangten dann nach Krauschwitz. In Krauschwitz dann durch den Ort und über Reussen, Kistritz und Zellschen bis nach Meineweh südlicher Ortsausgang. Hier wurde die B 180 nach Süden überquert. Aber vorher musste unser Jürgen noch schnell ein wenig Luft nachpumpen, er hatte einen schleichenden Platten im Hiterradschlauch.
Wir warteten geduldig im Schatten auf unseren Jürgen. Auf der Straße dann weiter nach Süden Thierbach. Hier dann in den Ort hinein und am Dorfteich weiter nach Süden, aber erst einmal am Ortsausgang den Berg hoch. Aber dann weiter auf dem Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Romsdorf. Hier eine 360° Runde um den kleinen See zum Testen ob meine Mitfahrer nicht nur die Natur bestaunen, sondern  auch auf die Strecke achten. Dann weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, mit sehr hohem Gras,
in einem Bogen von Ost nach Süd bis zum nördlichen Ortseingang von Weissenborn.
Hier eine kleine Pause, Jürgen nutzte die Pause gleich zum Nachpumpen seines Hinterradschlauches. Auf der Hauptstraße durch den Ort weiter nach Süden bis zur K2223. An dieser Straßen und Wegespinne gerade über die K2223 und in den Wald  nördliche Wetterzeube.
Auf der gut ausgebauten Waldautobahn nach Osten. Nach 1,3 km kommt eine Spitzkehre nach rechts (Süden), der wir weiter folgten.
Eigentlich sollte genau nach 100 Meter ein Weg nach links abgehen, aber von dem war nichts mehr zu sehen. Ich entschloss mich weiter bergab nach Süden zu  fahren. Am Waldrand angekommen dann scharf nach links (osten) auf den ausgeschilderten Wanderweg der von Wetterzeube nach Schkauditz führt bis zu den ersten Häusern am Hang.  Achtung hier die Spitzkurve hangabwärts nicht verpassen. Wir dann den Hang runter, super Trail mit feinen Brennnesseln bis runter in das Tal der Weißen Elster.
Wir überquerten hier die Zeitzer Straße und fuhren auf der Nebenstraße weiter nach Süden in den Ort Schleckweda. 
Der Ziegenhof wurde auch gleich gefunden, aber er  war leider nicht geöffnet.
Zum dritten Mal Pumpen im Schweiße seines Angesichtes.
Wer den Hof besuchen möchte empfehle ich am besten hier nach
zuschauen http://www.ziegenhof-schleckweda.de/cont_Home/home.html. Wir hatten aber Uwe dabei, sein Arbeitskollege wohnt auch in diesem Ort, dort machten wir einen Erfrischungshalt.
Jürgen konnte in Ruhe den Schlauch im Hinterrad zu wechseln. Nach der Erfrischung ging es dann weiter - leider ließ sich mein Navi nicht mehr einschalten- bis  nach Wetterzeube. Aber man hat ja nicht umsonst 38 Jahre an der Truppenverpflegung teilgenommen. Auch ohne Navi ging es dann zügig nach dem Stand der Sonne weiter über Weissenborn und Stolzenhain über die K2224, an der Kuhlede vorbei immer nach Norden bis zur L 198. Auf der L198 dann weiter in Richtung Meineweh. Vor Meineweh dann nach links in und durch den Wald um Meineweh
bis nach Meineweh. Ab hier dann wieder auf der gleichen Strecke zurück, wie bei der Hintour, bis nach Weißenfels Marktplatz. Dort noch ein gemeinsames Radler zum Tourausklang. Der Tourguide hatte dann noch 22 km bis nach Merseburg zurückzulegen.
Wir legten an diesem Mittwoch bei super Wetter und sehr schönen Tourabschnitten 55 km zurück. Der Guide hatte am Ende 102 km auf dem Tacho. Dank an alle Teilnehmer dass sie ohne zu murren den Guide überall hin gefolgt sind. Euch eine schöne Woche beim Besinnen auf alte Tourregeln, an denen wir bis zur nächsten Tour wieder arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
heute habe ich mir einen Saale-Unstrut-Radlerpass geholt, mit dem ich ab sofort auf Stempeljagd gehen werde. Es gibt insgesamt 34 Stempelstellen von Wettin im Norden über Wetterzeube im Süden, Memleben im Westen. Der Pass ist vom 31.05. bis 31.12.2011 gültig.
Eine Übersicht  der Stempelstellen und wo es den Pass gibt siehe hier: http://www.saaleunstrut.com/web/de/...=3&menuID=12&contentID=519&active_menu=1&vhm=
Die nächste Mittwochstour am 03.08. geht von Halle (04) nach Wettin (01) weiter über die Saale nach Fienstedt, Gorsleben, Schochwitz, Höhnstedt (03), Wansleben a. See, Schloss Teutschental, Bad Lauchstädt (06) Milzau, Blösien, Frankleben nach nach Merseburg bzw. Weißenfels.
Treffpunkt Bahnhof Weißenfels 08:50 Uhr
Abfahrt mit DB ab WSF 08:05 Uhr einfache Fahrt bis Halle
Treffpunkt Merseburg: 08:15 Uhr
Ab Halle Bahnhof dann ab 08:40 Uhr, Hier Start zur Tour.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12038
Strecke hier: http://de.sevenload.com/im/d5s7RRi/original/tn


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 31.07. findet die Flämingtour statt.
> Start ab Wittenberg 10:15 Uhr dann weiter Wiesenburg und zurück nach Dessau.
> ca. 82 km und XXX HM
> ...


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2011)

Kleiner Nachtrag zum Saale-Unstrut-Radlerpass.
Die Karte mit den 34 Stempelstellen findet ihr hier: http://de.sevenload.com/im/VAY9FSo/original/tn


----------



## Udo1 (1. August 2011)

Hallo,
werde morgen mit "Bonsaibikerin" zu einer Stempeljagd nach Bad Bibra starten.
_Folgende Stempelstellen sollen angefahren werden:_
Nr 9 Mücheln; Nr 13 Burgscheidungen; Nr 14 Bad Bibra (gleichzeitig Räucherkäse in der Käsescheune fassen); Nr 16 Freyburg;
*Start:* 09:35 Uhr Parkplatz Eingang Airpark Merseburg
Also wer noch mit möchte sollte pünktlich am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> werde morgen mit "Bonsaibikerin" zu einer Stempeljagd nach Bad Bibra starten.....


So werde jetzt die Kette ein wenig ölen und dann langsam zum Treffpunkt rollen. Die nächsten 4 Stempel werden heute eingefahren.


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2011)

Hallo,
heute waren Bonsaibikerin und ich unterwegs auf Stempeljagd im Burgenlandkreis.
Start war um 09:30 Uhr, gemeinsam ging es dann durch Merseburg West zum Geiseltalsee nach Frankleben. Der See war noch vom mystischen Nebel eingehüllt.
Auf dem Rundweg ging es dann zum Hafen Braunsbedra, der dortige Infostand am Aussichtsturm hatte gerade geöffnet. Wie holten uns hier den ersten Stempel auf der heutigen Tour ab, es ist die Stempelstelle Nr. 9.
Vom Aussichtsturm fuhren wir dann nach Süden bis nach Schortau. Ab hier dann weiter nach Westen den Branderodaer Weg zur Müchelhöhe hoch. Branderoda wurde nördlich tangiert, es ging weiter über die Ortsverbindungsstraße Mücheln-Freyburg nach Westen. Baumersroda wurde durchfahren und nach wenigen Kilometern trafen wir in Gleina ein. Von Gleina dann auf den Angerweg weiter zum Flugplatz Laucha bis an den Rand des Unstruttales. Oben auf den Gleinaern Bergen ging es dann weiter an der Kante auf dem Höhenweg nach Norden. Die Abfahrt zur Brücke der Burgenlandbahn über die Unstrut bei Kirchscheidungen war etwas anstrengend. Man musste höllisch aufpassen, dass man nicht in die Spurrinnen kam, grober Schotter auf der ganzen Abfahrt. Hier ein Sturz wäre nicht so gut gewesen. An der Brücke trafen wir wieder auf den Unstrutradweg, den wir dann bis zum Schloss Burgscheidungen folgten. Wir hatten Glück, das Cafe & Restaurant Cafe` Cosel hatte gerade geöffnet. Hier befindet sich die Stempelstelle Nr. 13. Schnell den Stempel in den Passeintragen lassen und weiter zur Unstrut runter bis nach Tröbsdorf. Hier beginnt der Bibertalwanderweg, den wir über Thalwinkel bis nach Bad Bibra folgten.
Kurz vor Bad Bibra gibt es noch einen kurzen aber kräftigen Anstieg, wer sich da verschaltet hat ein wenig Pech.
Jetzt rein in den Ort bis zur Bibertaler Käsescheune.
Lecker Räucherkäse gebunkert und dann weiter zur Stempelstelle 14, die sich im Hotel Bibermühle befindet, gleich hinter der Käsescheune. Stempel Nr. 14 eintragen lassen und zur gegenüberliegenden Tanke auf einen Kaffee gefahren.
Nach der Stärkung mit Kaffee und Räucherkäse weiter auf den Wanderweg am Schwimmbad Bad Bibra vorbei, weiter auf den Trimm Dich Pfad
nach Osten über Golzen bis nach Laucha. Hier dann zur Stempelstelle Nr. 15, die Gaststätte Schifferklause.
Stempel rein und schon ging es weiter auf dem Unstrutradweg durch Laucha nach Weischütz. Von Weischütz dann an der Unstrut entlang bis zur Mühle Zeddenbach Stempelstelle Nr. 16. Aber Achtung, diese Stelle braucht ihr nicht mehr anzufahren, der Stempel ist kaputt.
Also sind wir zur Tourist Information nach Freyburg am Markt 3 weiter.
Hier den Stempel Nr. 16 eintragen lassen und dann gegenüber dem Rathaus ins Kaffee zu Kaffee und Kuchen, schmeckt lecker und ist sehr preiswert, sehr zu empfehlen. Hier entschlossen wir uns dann über die Neue Göhle die Rücktour anzutreten. Gesagt getan es ging zum westlichen Ortsausgang, hier wurde die B 180 überquert und dann ging es am Ententeich in die Neue Göhle. Aber zuerst hieß es erst einmal berghoch. Der Puls stieg unaufhörlich in die höheren Bereiche an. Aber auch dieser Anstieg war einmal zu Ende
und so konnte es ganz entspannt nach Norden durch die Neue Göhle bis nach Ebersroda gehen. Ab Ebersroda folgten wir den Rundwanderweg Schloss Neuenburg nach Osten. Nach dem Überqueren der Ortsverbindugsstraße Mücheln- Freyburg ging es durch enen schönen Hohlweg
und einem anschließenden Wiesenweg mit super hohen Gras und Bernnesseln bis nach Branderoda.
Weiter durch den Ort und am östlichen Ortsausgang dann wieder hoch zum Höhenweg bis zur Müchelhöhe. Jetzt wieder weiter nach Schortau und am südlichen Ortsrand von Braunsbedra bis hinter der Diskothek Schildkröte Wir folgten jetzt den Radweg bis Frankleben und folgten ab dort den Pilgerweg bis nach Merseburg zur Tourist Information, wo sich Bonsaibikerin noch ihren Stempel Nr. 8 eintragen ließ. Jetzt auf den kürzesten Weg zur Eisdiele. Nach guten 91 km und 608 HM schmeckte das Eis herrlich. Es war wieder eine schöne Tour mit guter Stempelausbeute  6 bzw 5 an der Zahl.
Morgen geht es nach Wettin. Ein Rundkurs von Halle über Wettin, Höhnstedt, Bad Lauchstädt nach Weißenfels bzw. Merseburg zurück. Die Ausbeute wird dann nicht so hoch sein wie heute, aber immerhin noch 4 Stempel.


----------



## Udo1 (3. August 2011)

Hallo,
heute waren die âKalkleistenâ , Reinhard1, Thomas, JÃ¼rgen und ich zusammen zum ersten Mal  auf Stempeltour im Saalekreis.
Start war um 09:40 Uhr am Bahnhof Halle. Es ging dann so gleich zur ersten Stempelstelle auf dem Markt zur Tourist Information, hier gibt es Stempel Nr. 04. Es dauerte etwas lÃ¤nger bis wir wieder weiter konnten, die Stempelfarbe  wollte einfach nicht schnell genug trocknen.
Es ging durch Halle zum MÃ¼hlgraben und dann Ã¼ber die Ziegelwiese bis zur KrÃ¶llwitzer Strasse,
hier wurde die Saale Ã¼berquert und dann fuhren wir auf dem Saaleradweg
weiter bis zur FÃ¤hre Brachwitz.
In Brachwitz wurde mit der FÃ¤hre Ã¼bergesetzt, 50 cent mit Bike. FÃ¼r diesen Preis muss man an der oberen Elbe mit seinem Bike auf der HÃ¤lfte der Elbe von der FÃ¤hre ins Wasser springen.
Weiter ging es auf dem Saaleradweg bis zu den AuslÃ¤ufern der Lauchenberge. Von einem kleinen HÃ¼gel hat man einen sehr guten Blick auf Wettin mit seinem Schloss.
Es ging weiter nach MÃ¼cheln, an der Templer Kirche vorbei bis zur Touristinformation in der Burgstrasse Wettin. Hier ist die Stempelstelle Nr. 01. Von dort zur Burgmauer und einen Blick Ã¼ber das Saaletal geworfen, einfach herrliche Aussicht, der Aufstieg hat sich schon fÃ¼r den Ausblick gelohnt.
Mit der FÃ¤hre dann auf das linke Ufer der Saale Ã¼bergesetzt und dann exakt den Lutherweg gefolgt. Ab Zachwitz fÃ¼hrt er westlich des Galgenberges nach SÃ¼den,
stetig bergan und verlÃ¤uft dann in einen Bogen nach Westen bis Fienstedt. Weiter durch Fienstedt nach Nordwesten. Nach 650 Meter biegt der Weg 90Â° nach SÃ¼dwesten ab. Wir folgten den Weg weiter bis zum Gewerbegebiet Schochwitz. Der Weg fÃ¼hrt jetzt Ã¶stlich Gorsleben nach SÃ¼den leicht bergab. Es ging durch Schochwitz bis zur KÃ¤ltermÃ¼hle, hier Ã¼berquerten wir die Laweke und fuhren durch einen Talweg bergan bis RÃ¤ther.
Da ich der erste war habe ich die MÃ¼cken aufgescheucht und meine hinter mit fahrenden Begleiter bekamen dann die Stiche ab. Von RÃ¤ther dann auf einen Feldweg genau nach SÃ¼den, aml angen Stein vorbei
bis zum Weingut Hoffmann, der Stempelstelle Nr. 03. Hier gab es diesmal einen groÃen Stempel, der originale Stempel ist leider kaputt. Wir machten hier Rast bei Weinschorle und Fettbemmen.
Ab heute findet im Weingut eine Ausstellung des WeiÃenfelser Malers Reinhard Bergmann mit seinem GemÃ¤ldezyklus Luther StÃ¤tten statt. Die Ausstellung wird am 07.08. um 15:00 Uhr feuerlich erÃ¶ffnet. Ab hier ging es dann rasant bergab bis zum Kerner See. Weiter durch Wansleben a. See und auf einen Feldweg an einem illegalen Ablagerplatz von MÃ¼ll
nach Teutschenthal zum SchloÃ und Schlossgarten.
Weiter durch den Schlosspark
und auf Wirtschaftswegen bis nach Bad LauchstÃ¤dt zur Stempelstelle Nr. 06. Beim kÃ¼hlen Radler
genossen wir den Blick in den historischen Kurpark. Aber wie es so manchmal ist wenn man wieder starten will schlÃ¤gt in der Pause die Defekthexe zu. Diesmal erwischte es Thomas mit einem Platten im Vorderrad.
Also schnell den Schlauch gewechselt und weiter nach SÃ¼den Ã¼ber Burgstaden bis zur HeerstraÃe. Hier verabschiedete sich der Guide von den 3 Mitfahrern, nicht ohne ihnen noch die grobe Richtung zum Geiseltalsee zu zeigen.
Der Guide fuhr dann nach Merseburg zu seiner Dusche zurÃ¼ck, Thomas, JÃ¼rgen und Reinhard1 wollten sich noch den Stempel  am Info-Punkt am Hafen Braunsbedra holen. Ich hatte am Ende 73 km und 571 HM zurÃ¼ckgelegt, bis nach WeiÃenfels sind dann sicherlich noch so an die 25 km dazu gekommen.
Die Sonne hatte heute die Luft sehr gut erwÃ¤rmt, der SchweiÃ lief auf jeden Fall in StrÃ¶men. Es war aber wieder eine schÃ¶ne Tour auf trockenen Wegen die alle sehr gut fahrbar waren.
Meinen Mitfahrern eine schÃ¶ne Woche bis zum nÃ¤chsten Mittwoch wenn  es wieder heiÃt auf zur Stempeljagd, diesmal Richtung Bad Sulza.


----------



## Udo1 (4. August 2011)

Hallo,
die nächste Stempeljagd findet am 10.08. statt.
Mit DB von WSF 08:53 Uhr nach Bad Kösen und dann zur Stempelstelle

Bad Kösen Nr. 24- Kleinheringen Nr. 23- Bad Sulza Nr. 22- Eberstedt  Nr.21- Auerstedt Nr. 20- Eckhartsberga Nr. 19- Pilgerweg- Roßbach-  Saaleradweg bis Weißenfels.
Ca. 63 km und 758 HM
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12015
Strecke hier: http://de.sevenload.com/im/hc18Q9M/original/tn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2011)

Hallo,
am Montag, den 15.08. außerplanmäßige Stempeljagd (6 Stempel) über ca. 65 km und etliche HM.
Start 10:00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Weißenfels.
Anfahrt von Merseburg mit Hopperticket bis Zeitz lösen um 09:36 Uhr Gleis 5.
Treffpunkt Bahnhof Merseburg: 09:20 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12072
Strecke geplant hier: http://de.sevenload.com/im/SqN1gJa/original/tn


----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2011)

@Reinhard 1,
werde morgen zu einer spontanen Stempeljagd starten.
Werde um 08:37 Uhr von Merseburg Kreuzung B91/ Oelzschner Straße am Autohaus Rudolf starten. Wer also von Merseburg mit möchte sollte am Treffpunkt sein.
In WSF werde ich dann so gegen 09:50 Uhr an der Saalebrücke eintreffen. Wenn Du mit willst, triffst Du mich dort. Es sollen die Stempel in Schönburg, Alter Felsenkeller, Wethau, Mertendorf und Osterfeld eingefahren werden.


----------



## Udo1 (9. August 2011)

Hallo,
da sich keiner gemeldet hat mich zu meiner heutigen spontanen Stempeljagd zu begleiten, bin ich dann also solo los.
Um 08:37 Uhr bin ich aber trotzdem am Treffpunkt vorbei und dann  weiter an der B91 nach Beuna. Der Wind kam ausSüdwest in Sturmstärke. Ab Beuna dann weiter zum Südfeldsee und auf dem östlichen Rundweg über tagewerben nach Weißenfels zur Saalebrücke. Bis WSF hatte ich von Beuna aus den Wind von der Seite, das machte es ein wenig erträglicher. Bis zur Saalebrücke grübelte ich wie ich weiter fahren sollte. Eine Option war durch das Saaletal bis Lobitzsch und dann mit der Fähre nach Leißling übersetzten, da hätte ich dann ab Wethau bis Osterfeld den Wind von der Seite  und von Hinten. An der Brücke angelangt, es rollte gerade so schön, bin ich dann gleich weiter über die Saale und weiter in Richtung Schwimmbad Langendorf, oder gehört das Bad zu WSF? Egal ich bin dann weiter in Langendorf durch den Park am Greißlaubach zur Salzstraße und auf dieser dann immer weiter nach Süden. Ich hatte Glück der Wind kam seitlich und die Büsche am Straßenrand hielten den Wind auch ein wenig ab.
Hier sah ich auch zum ersten Mal einenMähdrescher der auf den zwei Vorderachsen Ketten aufgezogen hatte.
Am Abzweig nach Gröbitz bin ich aber weiter gerade aus und dann auf einen Feldweg genau zum Sturm nach Südwesten weiter. War ganz schön heftig.
Der Mais hielt den Wind ab, ich konnte also im Windschatten bis in Höhe der Raststätte Osterfeld fahren. Auf einem alten Plattenweg ginges weiter nach Süden bis Pretzsch. Pretzsch wurde durchquert bis zur L190 und auf dieser dann in Richtung Osterfeld weitergefahren. Am Ortseingang dann zur Stempelstelle Hotel "Amadeus" und den Stempel Nummer 30 in den Pass eintragen lassen. Von hier ging es dann weiter in den Ort und auf der L200 weiter in grobe Richtung Mertendorf. Der nächste Ort war Pauscha, in Höhe der ersten Häuser dann 90° nach Norden abgebogen und einen Betonweg hoch auf die Platte. Oben angekommen blies mir der Sturm ganz ordentlich in die linke Seite. Man hatte aber einen herrlichen Blick in Richtung Naumburg.
Auf der Höhe immer weiter nach Norden, nach einigen 100 Metren ging es dann wieder bergab. Über Görschen und Rathewitz ging es dann nach Mertendorf zur Stempelstelle Nummer 29.Die Stempelstelle befindet sich in der Schänke St. Martin. Hier bekam ich noch eine persönliche Führung durch die Schänke. sehr sehenswert ist die ca. 300 jährige Bohlenstube, in der sich keine moderne Heizung befindet. Hier wird noch mit dem alten guten Kachelofen geheizt.
Es gibt noch ein Kaminzimmer und einen schönen alten Gewölberaum zum feiern.
Der Gewölberaum war früher mal der Pferdestall.
Also Stempel rein und weiter auf dem Mühlenwanderweg nach Wethau, der Weg ist jetzt auch asphaltiert worden, war für mich ganz neu.
In Wethau dann zur Stempelstelle Nummer 27. Der befindet sich öffentlich zugängig in der Pension Pumphubstüb`l.
Jetzt hatte ich schon 3 Stempel eingefahren, weiter ging es auf den Mühlenwanderweg -vorher aber noch ein Zwangshalt, die Entenmutter musste erst noch ihre Küken ordnen und zur Seite begleiten-
bis zur Saale und dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis zur Oeblitzschleuse, Stempelstelle Nummer 26. Hier in der Schleusengaststätte Pause bei BoWu mit Brö.
Nach der Stärkung dann auf dem Saaleradweg weiter bis zur Fähre Leißling.
Aber von wegen Fährmann hol über, iss nicht, gibt es nicht. Nur an den Wochenenden und in der Woche nur bei 10 Personen, wenn man sich 14 Tage vorher im Gemeindeamt Leißling angemeldet hat. Also weiter auf dem Radweg nach Weißenfels. Ab Leißling ist der Weg, wegen Neubau, zwar gesperrt, aber man kann trotzdem durchfahren.
Ab Wißenfels dann wieder über den Südfeldsee zurück.
Die Ausbeute für den heutigen Tag, 4 Stempel.
Insgesamt waren es dann 89 km mit 553 HM bei Windböen in Sturmstärke. Mal sehen wie es morgen bei der Mittwochsstempeljagd wird.


----------



## Kasebi (9. August 2011)

schöne tour bei ganz ordentlichen wetter.  ob ich mal wieder so etwas fahren werde? so wie ich mich heute fühle sitze ich im leben nicht wieder auf nem rad noch nicht mal zwei tage her das ich die nase unfreiwillig in den schlamm gesteckt habe und ich vergehe schon vor ungedult. das ibc ist da auch keine große hilfe. im gegenteil. es macht alles nur schlimmer.
wie sich in gedult üben wenn man keine hat
also bis dann
kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (9. August 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> schöne tour bei ganz ordentlichen wetter.  ob ich mal wieder so etwas fahren werde? so wie ich mich heute fühle sitze ich im leben nicht wieder auf nem rad noch nicht mal zwei tage her das ich die nase unfreiwillig in den schlamm gesteckt habe und ich vergehe schon vor ungedult. das ibc ist da auch keine große hilfe. im gegenteil. es macht alles nur schlimmer.
> wie sich in gedult üben wenn man keine hat
> also bis dann
> kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
gute Besserung, wie ist das denn passiert mit Deinem Schlüsselbein.
Kannst uns (Bonsaibikerin und ich) ja am Montag, den 15.08. in Droyßig an der Stempelstelle Nummer 31, Schloß Restaurant empfangen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. August 2011)

Hallo,
heute waren Jürgen, Reinhard1 und ich wieder auf Stempeljagd. Start war für mich um 08:36 Uhr mit der RB Halle-Eisenach. In Weißenfels stiegen Jürgen und Reinhard1 dazu. Es ging dann bis nach Bad Kösen, wo wir um 10:10 Uhr eintrafen. Hier dann der scharfe Start zu unserer heutigen Tour. Vom Bahnhof gleich zurück in die Stadt zur Touristinformation, Stempelstelle 24. Dann weiter auf der L203 durch das Saaletal bis zur Radlerinformationsstelle in Kleinheringen, hier Stempelstelle Nummer 23.
Die Radlerinformationsstelle liegt auf dem Grundstück Hotel und Gasthaus Sonnenkalb. Das Gasthaus mit Museum ist immer einen Besuch wert. Da die Brücke über die Saale bei Großheringen noch gesperrt ist mussten wir einen Umweg über Kaatschen-Weichau machen
und dann auf der linken Saaleseite zurück nach Großheringen fahren. In Großheringen ging es durch Torbrücke
über die Ilm zum Ilmradweg, den wir bis nach Bad Sulza folgten.
In Bad Sulza weiter auf den Ilmradweg in den Kurpark zur Gästeinformation Kur-GmbH, hier Stempelstelle Nummer 22.
Danach quer durch den Kurpark zum Ilmradweg und diesen bis zur Ölmühle nach Eberstedt gefolgt, hier befindet sich im dortigen Hofladen die Stempelstelle Nummer 21.
Auch diese historische Ölmühle ist mit seinen schwimmenden Häusern auf den Mühlenteich sehenswert.
Ab Eberstedt ging es dann nach Norden bergauf.
Auf der Höhe dann nach Norden bis nach Auerstedt. In Auerstedt zum Museum und Hotel Schloss Auerstedt, hier Stempelstelle Nummer 20. Bei einem Kaffee, den wir uns redlich verdient hatten, wurde erst einmal eine Pause eingelegt.
Ab Auerstedt wurde es dann heftiger, es folgte der Aufstieg auf Feldwegen nach Eckhartsberga.
Auf 2,8 km galt es 200 HM zu überwinden, mit teilweise heftigen Anstiegen auf rutschigen Untergrund, auf dem das Hinterrad schon mal durchdrehte.
Aber der Ausblick entschädigte für die Strapazen.
In Eckhartsberga dann zur Burg, hier die Stempelstelle Nummer 19.
Aber ab jetzt wurde es besser, es ging zügig bergab mit Rückenwind über Lissdorf, Benndorf, Zäckwar, Spielberg bis Punschrau. Ab Punschrau dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg in einem leichten Bogen nach Nordost,
durch enge Pflaumenalleen am Schenkenholz bis auf die Höhe des Langen Berges bei Großwillsdorf.
Jetzt runter in das Unstruttal nach Roßbach, weiter über die Saale und auf den Saaleradweg  bis zum Alten Felsenkeller, hier Stempelstelle Nummer 25. Der nächste Stopp sollte dann in Schönburg in dem dortigen Cafe Polz sein. Jürgen wollte heute unbedingt eine Stempelreihe im Heft voll bekommen und machte schnell noch einen Abstecher nach Wethau zur Stempelstelle Nummer 27. Wir beide fuhren zum besagten Cafe und bestellten schon mal einen großen Eisbecher für uns. Der Kaffee war fast ausgetrunken, da traf Jürgen wieder ein und bestellte den obligatorischen Mohnkuchen.
Von dort dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis zum Bahnhof Leißling, ich wollte ab hier mit dem Zug zurück nach Merseburg. Die Schranke war schon unten, ich an den Automaten, Geld in den Schlitz, der Zug rollte schon in den Bahnhof ein und der Automat wollte meine 50 cent Münzen nicht annehmen. Die Türen öffneten sich, endlich druckte der Automat die Karte aus, Reinhard1 öffnete schnell die Tür im letzten Waggon, ich rein und ab ging der Zug, das war knapp.
Also in Leißling Tourende nach 61,5 km und 663 HM bei eigentlich super Bikerwetter. Bis Eckhartsberga hatten wir immer den Wind von vorn, aber dank der Täler war es nicht ganz so schlimm, dafür aber ab Eckhartsberga bis nach Leißling aber immer Rückenwind, was dann unsere
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wieder auf 15,9 km/h anwachsen ließ. Reinhard1 und meine Stempelausbeute heute 7 Stempel, für Jürgen waren es aber 9.
Die nächste Stempeljagd findet dann am Montag, den 15.08. statt.


----------



## Udo1 (11. August 2011)

Hallo,
nächste Stempeljagd am Mittwoch, den 17.08.2011
Treffpunkt in Großjena Unstrutradweg, Eingang Reiterhof *10:00* *Uhr*
Start ab Merseburg um *08:10 Uhr* B91/gegenüber Autohaus Ludwig auf dem Pennyparkplatz.
*Strecke:*
WSF-Schönburg - Saaleradweg- Unstrutradweg bis Großjena, hier Treffpunkt mit den Teilnehmern aus Merseburg die auf den Pilgerweg zum Treffpunkt kommen-
weiter Freyburg (16)- Laucha (15)-Burg Scheidungen (13)- Nebra (12)- Memleben (11)-
Wendelstein- Ziegelrodaer Forst- Herrmanseck (7) -Querfurt (05)

*Länge der Strecke:*ca. 81 km
Insgesamt 7 Stempelstellen
Rückfahrt von Querfurt mit der Burgenlandbahn.
Strecke hier: http://de.sevenload.com/im/6kHsgRU/original/tn

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12015


----------



## Kasebi (11. August 2011)

Hallo Udo
Hast du von eurer Stempeltour am Montag einen Track für mich. Ich würde mir eure Route ganz gern mal näher ansehen. Wenn ihr nähmlich mit den MTB's fahrt würde ich euch ein paar kleinere Änderungen vorschlagen wo ihr nicht auf langweiliger Straße fahren müßtet. Technisch nicht schwieriger. Aber landschaftlich schöner.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (11. August 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Hast du von eurer Stempeltour am Montag einen Track für mich. Ich würde mir eure Route ganz gern mal näher ansehen. Wenn ihr nähmlich mit den MTB's fahrt würde ich euch ein paar kleinere Änderungen vorschlagen wo ihr nicht auf langweiliger Straße fahren müßtet. Technisch nicht schwieriger. Aber landschaftlich schöner.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Na klar hab ich, schau in den Anhang
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Bin gerade von einer schnellen Runde, bei 50% der Strecke Gegenwind, rund um den Geiseltalsee mit Leffith und Bonsaibikerin zurück.
Dafür das der See nicht für die Nutzung freigegeben ist und überall neue Schilder stehen, die das Betreten des Ufers verbieten war ganz schön viel Betrieb auf dem See. Ich habe 6 Windsurfer gezählt.
Auch wird schon Wasser abgelassen, das Wehr bei Frankleben ist geöffnet, das bedeutet dass der Wasserstand über die 98 m liegen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Montag, den 15.08. außerplanmäßige Stempeljagd (6 Stempel) über ca. 65 km und etliche HM.
> Start 10:00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Weißenfels.
> Anfahrt von Merseburg mit Hopperticket bis Zeitz lösen um 09:36 Uhr Gleis 5.
> ...


Start ab Merseburg und Weißenfels bleibt unverändert. Die Strecke wurde auf Vorschlag des Ortstkundigen "Kasebi" etwas modifiziert.
Alsi dann bis morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2011)

Hallo,
heute waren bei der außerplanmäßigen Stempeljagd im Burgenlandkreis mit unterwegs:
Jürgen aus WSF; Reinhard1 aus WSF; Bonsaibikerin aus MER und der Guide Udo1.
Wir beide aus Merseburg wären um ein Haar nicht pünktlich in WSF am Treffpunkt gewesen, da der Zug Halle-Erfurt nur noch ein Fahrradabteil hat und das war schon fast voll.. Sind aber gerade noch so mitgenommen worden. Ab WSF ging es dann zu viert auf dem Saaleradweg rechte Saaleseite bis nach Dehlitz. Ab hier folgten wir jetzt den Rippachradweg bis Kleingöhren zur heutigen ersten Stempelstelle. Zum Glück war schon jemand da, der uns den Stempel in den Pass eintrug. Weiter ging es auf dem Rippachradweg bis nach Taucha, von dort ein kurzes Stück auf der L189 und dann wieder runter zum Rippach auf schönen schlammigen Trail durch das Tal der Rippach weiter Richtung Webau.
Ab Webau dann nach Hohenmölsen zur heutigen 2. Stempelstelle in der Touristinformation. Danach sofort weiter durch HHM bis zur Halde Deuben und auf dieser dann bis zu dem neuen Kohlenradweg Zeitz-Mondsee. Wir folgten den Radweg bis Deuben.
Das Kohlekraftwerk am Horizont zeigte uns die grobe Richtung.
Der weitere Weg führte uns über Feldwege bis zu einer Wegeüberflutung, die schon so tief war das wir nasse Schuhe bekommen hätten. Aber Dank der Böschung konnten wir die Stelle passieren.
Am Ende hatten wir alle noch trockenes Schuhwerk und konnten die Fahrt ohne Probleme bis Luckenau fortsetzen.
Auf Feldwegenging es bis Grazilbach und dort auf der Hauptstraße bis nach Kretzschau weiter. Ab Kretzschau dann auf den ausgeschilderten Wanderweg entlang des Hasselbachs bis nach Droyßig zum Schloß und Bärenzwinger.
In Droßig wurden wir schon vom kranken Brustgurtfahrer Kasebi empfangen- Schlüsselbeinbruch beim Marathon in Seifen vor 14 Tagen-
Bein alkohlfreien Weizen holten wir uns im Schlossrestaurant Stempel Nummer 3.
Wir fuhren anschließen eine etwas abgewandelte  Strecke weiter, wir hatten von Schlamm für den heutigen Tag genug. Auf der Radacht Elster-Saale ginges gen Wetterzeube. Vorbei an den 7 Zwergen mit sehr schönen Ausblick in das Tal der Weißen Elster.

Von Wetterzeube weiter zur Stempelstelle 4 auf dem Ziegenhof Schleckweda. Noch lecker Ziegenkäse erstanden und dannqweiter nach Dietersdorf. In Dietersdorf nicht den Elsterradweg weiter sondern steil bergan auf die Höhe.
Bonsaibikerin flog förmlich den Berg hoch, wir ließen es etwas langsamer angehen und betrachten dafür lieber einmal mehr die schöne Aussicht.
Oben auf der Höhe dann nach Katersobersdorf, war ich noch nie in meinen Leben gewesen, bis nach Haynsburg. Stempelstelle in Haynsburg leider schon geschlossen, Montags nur bis 14:00 Uhr geöffnet. Also muss ich irgendwann noch einmal dorthin.
Ab Haynsburg dann runter zum Elsterradweg und auf diesen bis nach Zeitz zur Touristinformation auf dem Markt, hier Stempel Nummer 5. Jetzt runter zum Bahnhof, noch einen Kaffee aus den guten Pappbecher
und dann rauf zum Bahnsteig, wo die Burgenlandbahn gerade einfuhr.
Pünktlich um 16:08 Uhr rollten wir mit der Burgenlandbahn, nach 66,2 km und 645 HM bei schön viel Schlamm aus Zeitz, der Heimat entgegen.
Es  war trotz der Wegebeschaffenheit heute eine sehr schöne Tour. Allen Mitfahrern einen Tag zum Ausruhen bis Mittwoch zur Mittwochstempeljagd nach Memleben und weiter durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst bis Querfurt.
@Bonsaibikerin morgen 12.30 Uhr Start zur Tour nach Seeburg. Muss nur noch meine Bremsbeläge hinten wechseln, haben heute nach 13000 km den Rest bekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. August 2011)

@Bonsaibikerin,
bin mit der Rohloff am Startpunkt für die Tour Süßer See. Bremsbeläge sind gewechselt, der Belag war vollkommen runter. Na ja nach 6.000 km wurde es ja auch mal Zeit.


----------



## Udo1 (16. August 2011)

Hallo,
die Tour wurde pünktlich um 12:30 Uhr mit Bonsaibikerin begonnen. Es ging dann über den Bahnhof Buna, Dörstewitz, Delitz a. Berge- Goetheweg- Steuden-Etzdorf-Wansleben a.See- Rollsdorf-Seeburg zum Saunadom. Dort befindet sich die Stempelstelle 31. Aber Achtung entgegen der Öffnungszeiten im Radlerpass ist am Montag und Dienstag von Juni bis September Ruhetag.
Wir standen also vor einer verschlossenen Tür. Aber es gab eine Klingel, die wir auch betätigten und es kam sogar jemand und öffnete die Tür. Er hatte auch die Stempelgewalt und drückte uns die Stempel in den Pass.
Also am Montag und Dienstag nicht umkehren, sondern klingeln, es ist grundsätzlich an den Tagen wo geschlossen ist jemand anwesend. Die ersten 33 km hatten wir mit einen Schnitt von 20 km/h zurückgelegt. Zurück ging es bis Wansleben a.See wie zur Hintour. Gleich hinter dem Bahnübergang erst einmal in die Bäckerei zu Kaffee und bei mir Mohnkuchen. Da ich ja nun ausgewiesener Mohnkuchenspezialist bin, stufe ich den Mohnkuchen dieser Bäckerei in meiner Mohnkuchenbewertungsskala von 1 -10 in 6 ein.
Zurück dann über Feldwege, durch den Park von Schloß Teutschental nach Bad Lauchstädt zum nächsten Stempel.Hier holte Bonsaibikerin für sich nocheinen Stempel, danach weiter nach Süden bis Burgstaden und dort hoch zur Heerstraße. Auf dieser dann zurück nach Merseburg.
Insgesamt hatten wir dann 69 km mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von immer noch 20 km/h zurückgelegt.
war eine schöne schnelle Runde bei fast keinem Wind.


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2011)

Hallo,
heute fand die vorletzte gemeinsame Mittwochstempeltour für den Saale-Unstrut- Radlerpass statt.
Mit dabei waren diesmal:
Reinhard1, Jürgen, Vierteinstanz, Rainer, aus Weißenfels;
Jürgen aus Lobitzsch und Udo1 als Tourguide aus Merseburg.
Es galt heute 7 Stempel für den Pass einzufahren. Treffpunkt war 10:00 Uhr in Großjena. Das bedeutete für den Guide schon mal Start in Merseburg um 08:05 Uhr. Ich fuhr also auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg
von Merseburg bis nach Pettstädt zum Luftschiff. Es war noch kein Pilger auf der Strecke anzutreffen, haben wohl noch geschlafen. Gegen 09:40 Uhr traf ich am Treffpunkt ein, Viertinstanz, Rainer und Jürgen waren schon am Treffpunkt angelangt.

Einige Minuten später trafen dann auch Reinhard1 und Jürgen aus WSF ein.
So konnten wir dann pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr starten. Es ging erst einmal auf den Unstrutradweg nach Freyburg zur Tourist Information. Hier gab es den ersten Stempel am heutigen Tag.
Weiter ging es auf den Unstrutradweg
nach Laucha zur Stempelstelle 15. Da die Gaststätte Schifferklause erst um 11:30 Uhr öffnete wir aber schon um 10:45 Uhr eintrafen hofften wir das schon jemand da ist und die Stempelgewalt hat. Wir hatten Glück es war wirklich schon jemand da und stempelte unserer Pässe ab.
Es ging dann weiter über Dorndorf, Achtung der Radweg ist ab Dorndorf gesperrt wegen Steinschlag es gibt eine Umleitung mit etlichen Höhenmetern, haben wir mal ausnahmsweise ausgelassen. Gegen 11:10 Uhr trafen wir im Café  Cosel auf dem Schloß Burgscheidungen ein. Bis zur Öffnung um 11:30 Uhr schauten wir uns noch ein wenig das Schloß von außen an und genossen die Fernsicht in das Unstruttal Richtung Karsdorf und ICE-Brücke.
Punkt 11:30 Uhr bestellten wir uns einen Pott Kaffee und ließen uns den Stempel in den Pass eintragen. Der Kaffee schmeckte, hatte aber auch mit 4,- einen stolzen Preis.
Nach dem Kaffee dann weiter auf dem Radweg bis zur Kanustation in Karsdorf an der Unstrut, hier den 4. Stempel eintragen lassen und sofort weiter, unter der ICE-Brücke durch,
nach Nebra und Wangen. Ab Wangen dann noch 4,3 km
bis zum Kloster und Kaiserpfalz Memleben, hier den 5. Stempel eintragen lassen.
Jetzt wurde es schon heftig warm. Ab Memleben dann hoch nach Wendelstein und im Ort
nach Norden abgebogen, an den alten Kalihalden vorbei
zum Fuße des Ziegelrodaer Forstes. Jetzt begann der Ausstieg auf einer elendig langen Schotterpiste, bei 37°C in der Sonne und fehlender Luftbewegung.
Also bis hoch auf die Höhe des Ziegelrodaer Forstes. Nach geraumer Zeit schweißtriefend oben angekommen ging es dann auf der Kohlenstraße durch den Forst in nördlicher Richtung.
Wir folgten dann den Himmelsscheibenweg bis zum Zeltplatz Herrmannseck, weil sich hier die Stempelstelle  Nummer 7 befindet. Laut Radlerpass ist der Campingplatz aber erst ab 15:00 Uhr geöffnet. Da wir schon um 14:20 Uhr dort eintrafen hatten wir noch Zeit und fuhren 500 Meter retour zur Gaststätte Jagdhaus, hier gab es dann lecker Weizen, natürlich alkoholfrei.
Punkt 15:00 Uhr waren wir wieder an der Stempelstelle, aber es war niemand da. Laut Pass müsste ab Mittwoch 15:00 Uhr geöffnet sein, aber Irrtum am Mittwoch keine Öffnungszeiten. Ich ging dann auf suche und wurde fündig. Also wenn jemand vor verschlossener Tür an der dortigen Gaststätte stehen sollte, hier ein Hinweis wo er den Stempel doch noch bekommt.
Links von der Gaststätte sind die Sanitäreinrichtungen und davon links befindet sich ein Wohnhaus. Dort klingeln und schon kommt die Chefin des Campingplatzes heraus und stempelt eure Pässe ab. Muss man wissen. Jetzt hoch zur L172 und auf dem parallel verlaufenden Radweg mit Rückenwind und mal wieder einer Geschwindigkeit an die 30 km/h bis nach Querfurt zur Burg.
An der Kasse Burg Querfurt gab es den 7. Stempel. Von dort runter an die Querne in die Altstadt zum Bäcker. Hier gab es lecker Mohntorte und dazu noch einen großen Pott Kaffee für 3,65 . Die Mohntorte erreichte 10 Punkte von 10 auf meiner  Mohnkuchenwertskala.
Nach der Stärkung dann zum Bahnhof
und mit der Burgenlandbahn bis nach Merseburg zurück. Reinhard1, Jürgen und Rainer sind schon in Frankleben ausgestiegen, sie wollten heute noch 110 km voll machen.
Bei mir waren es dann heute 95 km, 664 HM bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 17,5 km/h. Für unser  Alter und die heutige Streckenbeschaffenheit nicht schlecht, wie wir einhellig feststellten.
Die letzte gemeinsame Stempeljagd findet nächsten Mittwoch statt, es geht von Zeitz nach Haynsburg über Wetterzeube- Osterfeld-Mertendorf-Wethau zur Saale und nach WSF zurück. Es werden wieder so um die 82 km und ein paar Höhenmeter werden auch wieder zusammen kommen.
Das wäre dann für mich der letzte noch fehlende Stempel für den Titel Radler König.
Ein Dank an meine Begleiter, ihr wart wieder spitze und seit wie immer ohne zu murren den Guide auf allen Wegen folgsam gefolgt.


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2011)

Hallo,
am 31.08. findet die nächste Stempeltour statt, da werde ich meinen letzten Stempel einfahren.
Start in Merseburg 09:36 Uhr mit Hopperticket bis Zeitz.
Abfahrt in WSF Bahnhof 10:12 Uhr
Abfahrt WSF West: 10:16 Uhr
Start in Zeitz Bahnhofsvorplatz: 10:48 Uhr
*Strecke:* Zeitz- Haynsburg- Elsterradweg- Wetterzeube- Wolpernhain- Lindau-  Böhlitz- Nautschütz- Seiselitz  Kaynsberg- Utenbach- Grossgestewitz-  Beuditz- Mertendorf-Wethau- Schönburg- WSF

Länge der Strecke: ca. 58 km
_*Wir kommen an 4 Stempelstellen vorbei
*_*Hier die Strecke: *http://de.sevenload.com/im/2qSe0Nr/original/tn
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11726


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2011)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, 24.08. eine spontane Bratwursttour am frühen Morgen nach Querfurt  und zurück.
Start: 06:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Mittelpunkt Kreisel am Airpark in Merseburg.
Rückkehr bis spätestens 11:00 Uhr.
Bis jetzt sind wir schon 3 Fahrer.


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2011)

Hallo,
heute früh um 07:00 Uhr Start zur Bratwursttour nach Querfurt.
Um 06:55 Uhr brachte ich den Schwerpunkt meines Rades über den Vermessungspunkt im Kreisel am Airpark.
Harti kam als nächster aus der aufgehenden Sonne zum Treffpunkt.
Erich der dritte im Bunde traf Punkt 06:59 Uhr ein, noch mit Weste. Wir schwitzen schon und er fror anscheinend noch.
Danach ging es sofort hoch zur Heerstraße, mit kurzen Stop, Erich wurde es jetzt doch zu warm.
Auf der Heerstraße dann auf den Drei Städteradweg weiter bis zur Klobikauer Halde. Von hier nach Norden durch die Kirschallee
bis Oberklobikau. Auf dem Feld lagen etliche große Äste von den Bäumen der Kirschallee, die der Sturm am Mittwochabend abgerissen hatte.
Wir dann weiter Richtung Niederwünsch. Achtung nicht der Straße folgen, die führt jetzt auf neuer Trasse nach Mücheln und hat rechts schon Leitplanken. An der der Brücke über die Schwarzeiche sind wir dann über die Leitplanken gestiegen und auf den Wanderweg nach Niederwünsch weiter gefahren.
Von Niederwünsch nach Langeneichstädt weiter auf den Städteradweg an der Warthe vorbei bis Querfurt. Schnell die Bratwürste erstanden, noch eins zwei Knacker dazu und an Ort und Stelle auch noch verputzt.
Wie man sehen kann hat es geschmeckt. Die Temperatur stieg jetzt merklich an. Also schnell retour bis zur L177. Auf der dann nach Schafstädt und auf dem Wirtschaftsweg neben der Burgenlandbahn bis nach Großgräfendorf. Hier noch die letzten Pflaumen vom Baum geflückt, für meinen heutigen Kaffeekuchen. Auf dem Radweg südlich Bad Lauchstädt dann weiter bis zum Südausgang. An der ICE-Baustelle vorbei bis zur Schwarzeiche und den Schwarzeicheradweg nach Burgstaden. Auf dem Radweg dann über Bündorf nach Merseburg zurück. Es waren dann gute 68 km bei jetzt schon 30°C geworden.


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2011)

Hallo,
am 07.09. findet die ausgefallene Flämingtour statt.
*Startpunkte:*
Weißenfels:  09:00 Uhr Gleis 3
Merseburg: 09:20 Uhr Gleis 4
Ankunft Halle: 09:37 Uhr Gleis 9
Abfahrt Halle: 10:15 Uhr Gleis 6
Bitterfeld an: 10:39 Uhr Gleis 2
Bitterfeld ab: 10:43 Uhr Gleis 1
Wittenberg an: 11:15 Uhr
  Start ab Bahnhof Wittenberg: 11:20 Uhr
  Strecke: Wittenberg- Europaradweg R1 bis Grubo- Wiesenburg- Wiesenburg Bahnhof- Medewitzerhütten- Medewitz- Stackelitz- Jeber Bergfrieden- Hundeluft- Rosslau- Dessau Bahnhof

*Länge der Strecke:* ca. 79 km
*Fahrzeit:* 5,33 Std
  Rückfahrt ab Dessau mit DB ab: 16:52 Uhr; 17:13 Uhr; 18:02 Uhr
Ankunft Merseburg: 18:36 Uhr; 18:36 Uhr; 19:36 Uhr
Ankunft Weißenfels: 18:52 Uhr; 18:52 Uhr; 19:52 Uhr
_*Genügend Verpflegung und Trinken mitführen*_
*Anmeldung hier:* http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11928
Im Anhang die Strecke als KML-Datei.


----------



## Kasebi (26. August 2011)

Hallo Udo
Gerade bei der Flämingtour wäre ich zu gern dabei gewesen. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.Wir werden auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr noch zusammen eine Tour fahren. Und deswegen meine Frage. Ist meine Mail mit den 2Tracks bei Dir angekommen. Wenn ja was hälst du davon? Und noch eine Frage. Weißt du ob man auf dem ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz (der GSSD) bei Jüterbog über die dortigen Wege biken kann?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Gerade bei der Flämingtour wäre ich zu gern dabei gewesen. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.Wir werden auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr noch zusammen eine Tour fahren. Und deswegen meine Frage. Ist meine Mail mit den 2Tracks bei Dir angekommen. Wenn ja was hälst du davon? Und noch eine Frage. Weißt du ob man auf dem ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz (der GSSD) bei Jüterbog über die dortigen Wege biken kann?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


@kasebi,
Vorschläge sind angekommen, werde sie mir jetzt ansehen. Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, leider, machbar wäre es aber zuindestens über die Haupttrassen.


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2011)

@kasebi,
habe mir gerade die Tourvorschläge angesehen.
Du weißt aber schon welchen Monat wir dann haben, bei der Eröffnungstour zum WP?
Ich favorisiere die 60 km Tour, sind ja auch noch einige HHM dabei.
Hoffen wir mal für diese Tour auf gutes Wetter. Da der Start in Merseburg sein soll, wäre der Sonnenaufgang am 13.11. um 07:21 Uhr, also Start 08:00 Uhr.
Sonnenuntergang ist ja da schon um 16:29 Uhr.


----------



## Kasebi (27. August 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @kasebi,
> habe mir gerade die Tourvorschläge angesehen.
> Du weißt aber schon welchen Monat wir dann haben, bei der Eröffnungstour zum WP?
> Ich favorisiere die 60 km Tour, sind ja auch noch einige HHM dabei.
> ...



Moin Udo
Klar weiß ich wann das ist. Und ich weiß auch das meine Routenvorschläge immer etwas länger ausfallen als wir sie dann fahren. Aber bei diesen Vorschlägen ist nichts technisches dabei.Die Höhenmeter summieren sich also langsam aber stetig zusammen. Richtig schwere Anstiege sind hier Fehlanzeige. Außerdem hab ich Dir nicht umsonst gesagt das der Schwerpunkt dabei auf ZZ liegt. Ab Beginn Kuhndorftal giebt es so ca aller 5Km Ausstiegspunkte aus der Tour ohne "Gesichtsverlust" Und noch was weiß ich. Bei einem Wetter wie zur Zeit verkneife ich mir so eine Tour komplett. Übrigens, auch vor ZZ ist die Tour jederzeit zu beenden.
Und da ja der Sommer in diesem Jahr praktisch nicht stattgefunden hat hoffe ich mal auf einen schönen Herbst.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Udo
> Klar weiß ich wann das ist. Und ich weiß auch das meine Routenvorschläge immer etwas länger ausfallen als wir sie dann fahren. Aber bei diesen Vorschlägen ist nichts technisches dabei.Die Höhenmeter summieren sich also langsam aber stetig zusammen. Richtig schwere Anstiege sind hier Fehlanzeige. Außerdem hab ich Dir nicht umsonst gesagt das der Schwerpunkt dabei auf ZZ liegt. Ab Beginn Kuhndorftal giebt es so ca aller 5Km Ausstiegspunkte aus der Tour ohne "Gesichtsverlust" Und noch was weiß ich. Bei einem Wetter wie zur Zeit verkneife ich mir so eine Tour komplett. Übrigens, auch vor ZZ ist die Tour jederzeit zu beenden.
> Und da ja der Sommer in diesem Jahr praktisch nicht stattgefunden hat hoffe ich mal auf einen schönen Herbst.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Na dann trage die Tour schon mal ins LMB ein


----------



## Kasebi (27. August 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann trage die Tour schon mal ins LMB ein


Das mache ich dann für den 13.11.
Also bis dann
Kasebi

13:00 Uhr: Ist hiermit geschehen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das mache ich dann für den 13.11.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi
> 
> 13:00 Uhr: Ist hiermit geschehen.


Habe mich eingetragen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12154


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (29. August 2011)

Hallo Udo!
Ich hab da mal ne Frage: ich habe bei Zweirad Riese gesehen, dass die Tour für August in die Dölauer Heide durchgestrichen ist und wollte nun gerne wissen, ob du vor hast zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt zu fahren. Oder ist die Tour ganz abgesagt?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Ich hab da mal ne Frage: ich habe bei Zweirad Riese gesehen, dass die Tour für August in die Dölauer Heide durchgestrichen ist und wollte nun gerne wissen, ob du vor hast zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt zu fahren. Oder ist die Tour ganz abgesagt?
> Gruß Bikermario


Vielleicht im Oktober.


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2011)

Hallo,
am 25.09. findet die Tour Merseburg- Kyffhäuser und zurück statt. Es ist ein Rundkurs über 151 km.
Die Fahrzeit max: 9 Std 31 Minuten
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11581
Startpunkt ist Anfang Heerstraße in Merseburg Eingang Gaststätte "Zur Sülze" um 06:45 Uhr
_Sonnenaufgang ist um 07:02 Uhr und der Sonnenuntergang um19:11 Uhr_
Anreise aus WSF mit dem Zug um 06:03 Uhr
Ankunft in Merseburg: 06:22 Uhr
Anreise aus Halle: 06:22 Uhr
Ankunft in Merseburg 06:36 Uhr
Vom Bahnhof bis zum Startpunkt sind es 2 km.
Hier der Startpunkt: http://de.sevenload.com/im/JIDBKgS/original/tn
Strecke hier: http://de.sevenload.com/im/d4HRGdw/original/tn


----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2011)

Hallo,
heute fand die letzte gemeinsame Stempeltour für den Saale-Unstrut-Radlerpass statt.
Ab Merseburg bis Zeitz mit der DB/Burgenlandbahn. Mit dabei der frischgebackene Weißenfelser Radlerkönig Reinhard1.
sowie Jürgen und Thomas aus Weißenfels, die noch einige wenige Stempel für den Titel Radlerkönig benötigen. Tourguide wie immer Udo1, der heute seinen letzten Stempel eingefahren hat und jetzt Radlerkönig von Merseburg ist.
Von Zeitz
ging es sofort nach Haynsburg, mittlerweile der zweite Anlauf, zum Stempel abholen. Diesmal hatten wir Glück, es war geöffnet, zwar nicht um 11:00 Uhr wie laut Öffnungszeiten vorgesehen, sondern mit 20 Minuten Verspätung.
Sieht irgendwie urig aus in der Gaststätte.
Ab Haynsburg dann auf der Höhe nach Dietendorf und dann auf den Elsterradweg nach Wetterzeube und Potewitz. Ab Potewitz weiter entlang des Wolpenhainer Baches nach Norden durch ein Tal stetig bergan.
Über Walpenhain ginges zur BAB 9 und dann weiter bis Lindau. Ab Lindau weiter über Feldwege nach Norden bis Böhlitz.
Die Abfahrt nach Böhlitz ging durch einen Wald und war sehr angenehm zu fahren. Unten angekommen erst mal eine Pause am Steinbach. Jetzt weiter nach Nordwesten nach Nautschütz und auf einen Feldweg
bis zu einem Waldstück oberhalb Seisewitz. Die Abfahrt ging durch hohes Gras und mannshohen Brennesseln.
Im Waldstück bogen wir dann nach Norden ab, überquerten wieder den Steinbach und fuhren  wieder bergauf bis Kaynsberg. Hier sieht man noch die alten Skulpturen in den Eingangssäulen zum alten Rittergut.
Jetzt wieder auf der Straße bergab nach Utenbach und auf der Ortsstraße weiter nach Cauerwitz und Großgestewitz bis nach Beuditz. Ab hier folgten wir wieder den Wethauradweg bis Mertendorf. Die Stempelstelle in Mertendorf war leider schon 10 Minuten geschlossen. Thomas konnte hier leider keinen Stempel in seinen Radlerpass eintragen lassen. Also ohne Umschweife weiter nach Wethau, hier hatte er Erfolg und konnte seinem Heft einen Stempel hinzufügen. Auf dem Mühlenwanderweg dann weiter bis zur Saale und ab hier nach Schönburg in die Eisdiele zum Eis bzw. Kaffee trinken, hier bekam er für heute einen weiteren Stempeleintrag. Dann ging es zügig bis nach Leißling zum Bahnhof. Hier verabschiedete sich der Guide von seinen Mitfahrern,
die dann auf den neuen Saaleradweg bis nach Weißenfels zurück rollten.
War wieder eine schöne Tour mit natürlich sehr netten und pflegeleichten Mitfahrern.
Morgen werde ich Bonsaibikerin auf ihrer 7 Stempeltour begleiten, wenn noch jemand mit will sollte er um 09:15 Uhr am Bahnhof Merseburg sein, es geht dann mit der DB bis Leißling. In Leißling Bahnhof dann Tourstart um 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2011)

Hallo,
heute hatte ich die hohe Ehre die Saale-Unstrut Radlerprinzessin "Bonsaibikerin" auf ihren Weg zur Radlerkönigin zu begleiten. Es galt heute 7 Stempel einzufahren.
Start war 09:36 Uhr ab Merseburg mit DB bis Leißling. Von Leißling ging es sogleich auf den Saaleradweg bis zur Oechlitzschleuse, hier Pause und Stempel an der Stempelstelle Nr 26 für den heutigen Tag.
Wir hatten noch Zeit, denn der "Alter Felsenkeller" Stempelstelle Nr. 25 öffnet erst um 11:00 Uhr. nach dem Kaffee weiter über Schönburg zum "Alten Felsenkeller", es war zwar erst 10:45 Uhr, war aber schon geöffnet.
Die ersten Wasserwanderer waren auch schon unterwegs, wie man sehen kann.
Stempel abgeholt und weiter auf den Mühlenwanderweg, durch das Kroppental, bis zum "steinernen Engel".
Ein unbekannter Künstler hat vor ca. 300 Jahren diesen Engel in den Sandstein, an diesem ehemaligen Weinberg, gehauen.
Weiter ging es auf den Mühlenwanderweg oder auch auf dem Radweg "Radacht" bis Wethau zur Stempelstelle Nr.27. Ab hier wieder weiter auf besagten Rad.- und Wanderweg bis nach Mertendorf zur Stempelstelle Nr. 29 -Schänke "St. Martin".
Hier noch einen Kaffee und dann nach Süden auf der Schafgasse durch den Ort, den Berg hoch bis zur Hochfläche nördlich Hainberg.
Bonsaibikerin ließ den alten Mann am Berg verhungern und wurde erst wieder auf der Höhe gesehen, wo sie schon  ganz entspannt auf mich wartete.
Hier befindet sich am Wegesrand ein Stein, sieht aus wie ein Grabstein.
Meine Recherche im Internet hat noch keinen Hinweis geliefert um wem es sich dort gehandelt hat dem dieser Stein an diesem Ort gewidmet wurde. Über die Hocheben ging es weiter nach Osterfeld zur Stempelstelle Nr. 30, im Hotel "Amadeus".
Auf einem Feldweg ging es nach Pretsch und von dort genau nach Norden bis zur Salzstraße. Auf der Salzstraße nach Weißenfels zur Stempelstelle Nr. 17, Infopunkt am Markt. Weißenfels wurde auf der Leipziger Straße verlassen und auf dem Saaleradweg rechtes Saaleufer ging es bis hinter den Friedhof von Vesta. Hier verließen wir den offiziellen Radweg und folgten einen Wanderweg am Ufer der Saale
bis zum alten Bad Dürenberger Freibad. Hier stießen wir wieder auf den Saaleradweg und fuhren bis zur Bad Dürenberger Radstation am Saalewehr zur Stempelstelle Nr. 10. Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es dann nach Merseburg zum Kaffe trinken, im dortigen Zweiradladen. Die Tour wurde dann nach 67,5 km und 406 HM beendet. war wieder eine schöne Tour, bei Topp Wetter und herrlichen Aussichten über das Land.
Nächste Tour mit Bonsaibikerin am 06.09.
Treffpunkt 09:15 Uhr am Bahnhof Merseburg. Mit Hopperticket bis Kirchscheidungen und dann nach Memmleben, Eckhartsberga, Auerstedt, Eberstedt, Bad Sulza, Kleinheringen, Bad Kösen und zurück mit DB- 7 Stempel-.
Wer also noch mit möchte sollte am Treffpunkt sein, oder um 09:53 Uhr in Weißenfels in den Zug nach Naumburg einsteigen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (1. September 2011)

ich danke dem Radlerkönig für die wunderschöne Tour und freu mich auf den 6.9.2011. Es war wie immer einfach klasse


----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2011)

Hallo,
habe mal die Stempeltour am Dienstag, den 06.09. ins LMB gestellt.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12015


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2011)

Hallo,
heute habe ich den Vormittag mal genutzt um mir die Landesausstellung
"Der Naumburger Meister" in Naumburg anzusehen. Kann ich nur empfehlen, sollte man sich unbedingt mal ansehen. Ist noch bis zum 02.11.2011 geöffnet.
Vorher habe ich aber noch die Geschäftsstelle des Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. aufgesucht. Wo mir heute durch sehr nette Damen das Radlerabzeichen in Gold (Radlerkönig) überreicht wurde.
Damit wäre ich wohl der erste Radlerkönig aus Merseburg.
Auf jeden Fall war diese Idee mit dem Saale-Unstrut-Radlerpass eine gelungene Sache. Ich kann nur hoffen, das im Jahr 2012 eine Neuauflage, mit vielleicht noch einigen weiteren Stempelstellen in der Region, erfolgt.
Da ja Merseburg nun seinen Radlerkönig hat, fehlt nur noch die Königin. Das wird morgen in Angriff genommen. Morgen noch mal mit Bonsaibikerin auf Stempeljagd und schnell noch 7 Stempel eingefahren. Wer also mit möchte sollte um 09:15 Uhr am Bahnhof Merseburg in der Bahnhofshalle sein. Es geht von Kirchscheidungen nach Memleben- Eckhartsberga-Auerstedt-Eberstedt-Bad Sulza- Kleinheringen- nach Bad Kösen.


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2011)

Hallo,
heute waren auf Stempeljagd Bonsaibikerin und ich als Guide. Es galt noch 7 Stempel von den noch fehlenden 9 Stempeln einzufahren. Um 09:00 Uhr trafen wir uns und  gemeinsam ging es zum Bahnhof. Ab Merseburg dann ganz unspektakulär mit der DB bis Wangen. Ab hier dann auf den Unstrutradweg
bis nach Memleben zur Stempelstelle Nr. 11 am Kloster. Nach erfolgreichem Eintrag ging es auf der Hauptstraße 304 m weiter nach Westen. Dann 90° nach Süden abgebogen in den Herzrain und immer geradeaus, wo die Straße dann einen 90° Knick nach Westen  macht gerade aus weiter auf den Feldweg
die Anhöhe hoch, rechter Hand befindet sich noch die Schießanlage. Ich hätte  es ja  auch einfacher machen können um nach Bucha zu gelangen, hätte nur der L214 folgen müssen, Asphalt vom feinsten, aber das wäre ja zu einfach gewesen. Nachdem wir die Höhe erreicht hatten konnten wir die Fernsicht genießen, im Nordwesten der Kyffhäuser mit Burg und Fernsehturm und im Südwesten die Schrecke und Finne.
Jetzt ging es rasant bergab bis in den Ort Bucha rein. Der Ort wurde auf der Hauptstraße durchquert. Am südlichen Ortsausgang begann dann der Anstieg, auf 1,2 km 8% Steigung. Bonsaibikerin flog die Rampe nur so hoch, ich ließ ihr natürlich gerne den Vortritt. Nach 500 Metern sah ich sie jedenfalls nicht mehr, ich kurbelte bedächtig die ca. 120 kg Bike, Lebendgewicht und Ausrüstung- die Rampe hoch. Ich wusste ja sie kennt den Weg nicht und wird oben schon warten, was sie natürlich auch getan hat. Jetzt hatten wir dafür aber eine sehr schöne und lange Abfahrt nach Saubach. Mitte des Ortes wurde der Saubach auf Höhe Sportplatz überquert und auf dem südlichen Talhang wieder hochgekurbelt.
Auf der K2256 ging es dann bis nach Steinburg, hier befindet sich das Schloß derer zu Münchhausen, die nicht mit dem Lügenbaron verwandt waren. Wir folgten der K2256 weiter bis Borgau, ist ein Sackgassendorf. Durch den Ort auf geschichtsträchtigen Pflaster zum  südlichen Ortsausgang
und dann weiter auf Feld, Waldwegen bis zum westlichen Ausläufer des Gutschgrundes.
Über eine marode Holzbrücke und weiter den Hang hoch
bis Braunsroda. Jetzt auf der L211 über Marienthal bis nach Eckhartsberga rein. Eckhartsberga wurde nach Südosten durchquert und am Ortsende dann zur Eckhartsburg abgebogen. In der Eckhartsburg gab es dann den Stempel Nr. 2 für den heutigen Tag.
Noch schnell einen Kaffee und sofort weiter bis in Höhe  der Minnigolfanlage. Hierfolgten  wir den Wanderweg Eckhartsberga- Auerstedt.  Kurz hinter der Minnigolfanlage  ging es noch einmal ziemlich steil, mit Wurzeln und Stufen versetzt bergab. Wir folgten den Wanderweg weiter, der jetzt stark traillastig wurde. Die Sicht nach Süden konnten wir kaum genießen, weil wir uns auf den Pfad konzentrieren mussten.
Links und rechts wuchsen Büsche mit stark ausgeprägten Dornen. In der Vergangenheit hatten wir auf diesen Abschnitt schon einige  Platten zu beklagen. Aber auch dieser Weg war mal zu Ende und so konnten wir jetzt auf einer Schotterpiste rasant nach Auerstedt runterfahren.
Ich war schon unten angekommen und vermisste Bonsaibikerin, sie war nicht mehr hinter  mir. Ich wollte schon umdrehen und den Hang wieder rauf, da sah ich sie schiebend um  die  Kurve kommen, Platter hinten.
Also Schlauchwechsel, ging auch schnell von statten, war nur ein Durchschlag. Nach erfolgter Instandsetzung dann noch die 500 Meter in den Ort Auerstedt zum dortigen Hotel und den 3. Stempel abgeholt.
Einen Kaffee sollte man dort nicht unbedingt trinken, stolzer Preise für ein Kännchen. Durch  Auerstedt auf der Straße An der Tränke nach Süden weiter und dann am Ende  der Ziegeleistraße auf den Wirtschaftsweg wieder Berghoch. Dafür ging es nach Erreichen des Scheitelpunktes bis Eberstedt wieder zügig bergab. In Eberstedt dann zur dortigen  Ölmühle und den Stempel Nr. 4 eintragen lassen.
Von Eberstedt  dann auf den Ilmradweg bis in den Kurpark Bad Sulza zur Tourist Information, hier gab es dann für heute den Stempel  Nr. 5. Weiter durch den Kurpark in östlicher Richtung
bis zum Ilmradweg und auf diesen weiter in Richtung Großheringen. Ca. 400 Meter vor dem Bahnhof Großheringen, dann Platter Nummer zwei bei Bonsaibikerin, diesmal Vorderrad. Ein Dorn hat sich durch den Reifen gebohrt.
Nun schnell noch den zweiten Schlauch gewechselt und sofort weiter auf der L1061 bis Kaatschen. Hier die Saale überquert und auf den Radweg nach Norden den Berg hoch bis zur Stempelstelle in Kleinheringen, hier  den Stempel Nr. 6 eintragen lassen und  sofort weiter auf der L203 bis nach Bad Kösen, am Bahnübergang noch die Stufen zur Unterführung runter gefahren und dann zur Tourist Information, wo es den Stempel  Nr. 7 für den heutigen Tag gab. Danach schnell zurück bis zum Kiosk am Bahnhof, hier schnell einen lecker Kaffee geschlürft und dann rüber zum Bahnsteig. Der  Zug traf pünktlich um 15:47 Uhr ein. Rein in das Radabteil und ab bis nach Merseburg. Noch schnell bei einer Rotphase an der Ampel das obligatorische Foto
und dann ab unter die Dusche.
Diese heutige Tour hatte es in sich gehabt. Da die vielen Täler sich alle in Ost-West Richtung hinzogen haben wir sie natürlich alle von Nord nach Süd durchquert, was uns dann auch auf 54 km 760 HM bescherte. Trotz Regen der vergangenen Tage waren die Wege alle gut  fahrbar, das Wetter spielte auch mit, nicht zu warm und auch nicht zu kalt. Es war auf jeden Fall wieder eine super Tour mit Bonsaibikerin, einige Streckenabschnitte kannte selbst ich noch nicht und ich kenne diese Gegend eigentlich schon sehr gut.
Mal sehen wie morgen das Wetter für unsere Flämingtour wird, es soll ja regnen.
Im Anhang der Track zur heutigen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. September 2011)

Hallo,
die Flämingtour für heute fällt aus, im Fläming Sturmböen und Regen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (7. September 2011)

einen schönen guten Tag. Da brauch ich mich also gar nicht ärgern, die Tour wird bestimmt nachgeholt , da bin ich dann aber mit sicherheit dabei. Wenn du dann heute Lust und Zeit zum Rad fahren hast,ruf mich einfach an. LG Katrin


----------



## Udo1 (9. September 2011)

Hallo,
werde morgen mal eine unter 100 Tour machen. (Mit unter 100 ist der Puls gemeint)
Starte morgen 08:00 Uhr mit den Merseburger Radverein mit DB nach Bitterfeld und von dort einen Rundkurs südlich der Mulde bis Bad Düben und nördlich der Mulde wieder nach Bitterfeld zurück.
Vielleicht werde ich aber auch ab Bad Düben mit dem Rad zurückfahren, hängt von meinen Mitfahrern ab und wie lange so die Mittagspause der Damen und Herren geplant ist.


----------



## Udo1 (10. September 2011)

Hallo,
heute war ich Gastfahrer beim Merseburger Radverein. Es ging nach Bitterfeld. Wir waren so ca. 17 Bikerinnen und Biker und nur eine Handvoll ohne Helm.
Aber irgendwie passten alle Räder in die beiden Radabteile der DB.
In Halle ein kurzer Aufenthalt, der Zug kam pünktlich und der Schaffner war sehr freundlich, wie eigentlich immer. In Bitterfeld war dann mit einer kleinen Verspätung Start zur Tour auf den Mulderadweg entlang der Goitzsche. Der Guide, Manfred, führte uns sicher durch die Baustellen und Straßen von Bitterfeld zum Radweg.
Es ging am Südufer des Großen Goitzschesees entlang bis zur Südwestspitze des Seelhausener Sees.
Weiter am Westufer nach Norden bis zum Südufer der Goitzsche.
Dann weiter am Südufer der Goitzsche nach Osten bis zum Nordufer des Seelhausener See. Am Ufer nach Osten weiter bis nach Löbnitz. Löbnitz wurde nach Norden hin durchquert, es ging bis an den Muldedamm, dort trafen wir dann wieder auf den Mulderadweg.

Wir folgten den Dammweg bis zur Muldebrück Bad Düben. Hier meldete ich mich mit Harti beim Guide ab. Unser Ziel war jetzt Merseburg. Auf der S12 ging es über Schnaditz und Tiefensee nach Süden in den Tiefenseer Wald. Im Wald überquerten wir die B183A und fuhren immer weiter gen Süden. Weiter ging es nach Badrina, Brinnis, Luckuwehna, Hohenroda, Mocherwitz nach Kletzen. Ab hier am Dorfteich vorbei auf einer ehemaligen Ortsverbindungsstraße, Kopfsteinpflaster vomfeinsten,
bis nach Rackwitz. Rackwitz nach Süden hin durchquert, unter der BAB 14 durch bis nach Wiederitzsch. Von hier dann nach Westen bis Lindenthal und ab Lindenthal nach Süden bis zur Weißen Elster. Rüber über die Elster und auf dem Radweg der Neuen Luppe weiter gen Westen gefahren bis zur K6562. Der Straße nach Süden bis Schlobachshof gefolgt und einen Abstecher in die Domholzschänke gemacht. War zu viel Betrieb, so sind wir weiter bis zur Schänke nach Kleinliebenau gerollt. Hier gab es lecker Weizen dunkel, natürlich alkoholfrei und Apfelkuchen mit Sahne, ein Riesenteil.
Auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg rollten wir dann nach Merseburg. Aber am  Raßnitzer See mussten wir noch einen jugendlichen forsch fahrenden Biker zeigen, dass wir alten Säcke doch schneller sind. Wir überholten ihn gekonnt, er gab dann auf uns zu weiter zu verfolgen. Um 16:42 Uhr stand ich nach 99,6 km unter der wohlverdienten Dusche. Es war wieder einmal interessant mit den Merseburgern unterwegs sein zu dürfen, mir hat es Spaß gemacht. Allen ein schönes Wochenende, bis demnächst mal wieder bei einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=iexhyrhdfcvtehfu


----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2011)

Hallo,
wer morgen mit Bonsaibikerin und mir zur Stempeljagd auf dem Rundkurs Merseburg-Dölauer Heide-Brachwitz-Wettin-Lutherweg-Höhnstedt-Merseburg mit möchte, sollte um 09:08 Uhr an der Kreuzung Querfurter Straße-Fischweg sein.


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2011)

Hallo,
heute fand die letzte Stempeltour für den Saale-Unstrut-Radler Pass mit Bonsaibikerin statt.
Ihr fehlten nur noch zwei Stempel für das Radler Abzeichen  Radler Königen.
Punkt 09:00 Uhr war Start. Es ging sofort den Fischweg entlang nach Norden bis Wasserthal. Auf der alten Straße am DOW-Zaun bis zum Zoll rain und von dort weiter nach Dörstewitz.
Die ICE-Baustelle wurde überwunden und bis Delitz a. Berge weiter gefahren. In der letzten Nacht hatte es ja um Halle und nördlich von Halle ordentlich geregnet, so habe ich mich entschlossen den Feldweg westlich der L163 nicht zu fahren, sondern lieber der L163 zu folgen. Es ging dann nach Holleben bis zur Mühlenstraße. Die Mühlenstraße nach Westen weiter und dann auf die Weinbergstraße nach Norden abgebogen. Weiter durch den Laubwald westlich Weinbergholzes. Dies ich ein kleines Tal im Wald, unten blieben wir erst einmal stecken.
Die Reifen vergrößerten sich sofort von 2,1 auf 3,0. Da muss in der Nacht eine Flutwelle durch sein, Schlamm im ganzen Tal. Also vorsichtig geschoben. Über Zscherben dann weiter in die Dölauer Heide, auch hier am Einstieg an der Alten Eislebener Straße angespülter Schlamm vom angrenzenden Feld. Auf dem Bergmannsteig
ging es durch die Dölauer Heide bis zum Heidebahnhof. Auf der Salzmünder Straße durch Dölau, an der Steinernen Jungfrau vorbei bis nach Neuragoczy zur Brachwitzer Fähre.
Auf der rechten Saaleseite weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis nach Wettin. Kurz vor Mücheln hatten wir noch einen der sehr seltenen Anblicke. Auf der Saale mal kein Ausflugsdampfer sondern ein richtiger Schlepper.
In Wettin dann die Burgstraße hoch zur Tourist Information, den vorletzten Stempel eintragen lassen. Ein kurzer Abstecher zur Burg und den Blick über das Saaletal schweifen lassen.
Nachdem wir uns satt gesehen hatten wieder runter zur Fähre und übergesetzt.
Am südwestlichen Ortsausgang von Zaschwitz dann auf den Lutherweg, den folgten wir ca. 100 m. Schlamm und Matsch ohne Ende, ich entschloss mich zur Umkehr. Wir fuhren dann die L156 weiter bis nach Fienstedt. In Fienstedt verzichtete ich auch darauf den Lutherweg weiter zu folgen, so wie die Felder aussahen war auch hier mit Schlamm und Matsch zu rechnen. Also ging es weiter auf der L156 nach Wils und von dort weiter bis nach Krimpe.
Am südlichen Ortsausgang von Krimpe am Abzweig der K2115 befinden sich auf der linken Seite die Vierersteine von Krimpe, das sind Minhire aus der Zeit von 3600  2200 v.Cr. Im südlichen Steinstecken mehr als 100 Nägel die dem Volksglauben nach bei Unwetter weich würden.
Nach weiteren 2 km trafen wir in Höhnstedt ein. Es wurde die VinoInfo und Tourist Information gesucht und auch gefunden, die aber erst um 13:00 Uhr öffnete. So nutzten wir die Gelegenheit und tranken erst einmal einen Kaffee in Gaststätte Zur Weintraube, gleich nebenan. Die 35 Minuten Wartezeit waren vorbei, da wurde auch schon die Stempelstelle geöffnet. Die freundliche Dame drückte den letzten Stempel in das Stempelheft von Bonsaibikerin.
Ab jetzt hat Merseburg eine Radler Königen und zwar wohl die erste.
Noch ein Foto mit der Radler Königen und dem Radler König von Merseburg
und dann nichts wie weiter in Richtung Kerner See.
Der Fischerhof hatte heute leider geschlossen, so mussten wir ohne Fischbrötchen weiter nach Wansleben. A. See. Durch den Ort in östlicher Richtung bis Teutschental, am Ortseingang beim Bäcker noch den Krönungskuchen verputzt und dann weiter durch den Ort über den Würdebach nach Süden Feldstraße. Diese folgten wir nach Süden Richtung Galgenhügel. Hinter dem Galgenhügel nach Nordosten
zur L173 weiter. Diese folgten wir bei jetzt doch schon stattlichen Wind von vorn bis zum Abzweig auf die K2150. Auf dieser  1,4 km weiter bis zum ersten Feldweg der nach Süden führt. Jetzt wieder ordentlicher Wind von vorn auf diesem Weg. Er führte uns über die BAB 143 auf den Goetheweg. Den folgten wir bis Delitz a. Berge. Auf der K2157 ging es weiter bis zum Abzweig Dörstewitz. Nach Dörstewitz über die ICE-Baustelle und wieder hoch zum Zoll rain. Auf dem Weg am DOW-Zaun wieder zurück nach Merseburg zum Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour.
Wir hatten heute das optimale Bikerwetter, nicht übermäßig warm, gerade richtig. Bis auf einige  Schallabschnitte
konnte man ganz entspannt fahren, der Wind ab Wettin war dagegen teilweise schon etwas heftig. Trotzdem waren es am Ende 82 km und rund 530 HM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (12. September 2011)

Es war eine wunderschöne Tour, bei Wind, auf den ich ganz gut verzichten kann , aber nun bin ich eine Radlerkönigin  . Mein Dank dem Radlerkönig


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2011)

Hallo,
das Bike ist wieder sauber, und es bleibt dabei, morgen 09:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Bahnhof Merseburg zur Flämingrunde.
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11928


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2011)

Hallo,
bin wieder von der Flämingrunde zurück, wir waren zu dritt und es hat ordentlich Spaß gemacht. Tourbericht folgt morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2011)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der gestrigen Flämingrunde.
Es waren dieses Mal dabei, Reinhard1 und Thomas aus Weißenfels und ich als Guide. Mit dem Länderticket ging es von Weißenfels über Merseburg, Halle und Bitterfeld nach Wittenberg zum Startpunkt.
Die Züge waren pünktlich und so konnten wir, nachdem die Satelliten gefunden wurden, um 10:20 Uhr vom Westeingang des Bahnhofs Wittenberg starten. Wir fuhren Richtung Westen bis zur Stemstraße und folgten dieser dann nach Norden bis zur B2. Diese wurde überquert und auf dem Teucheler Weg
dann weiter nach Norden gefahren. Nach dem wir Wittenberg hinter uns gelassen hatten stießen wir auf die Teucheler Straße. Nach 500 m am Waldrand  trafen wir dann auf den ausgeschilderten Radfernweg R1.
Der R1 sollte jetzt ein gutes Stück unser Begleiter sein. Nach dem Überwinden der K2011 östlich Schmilkendorf mussten wir uns auf dem R1 am äußersten linken Rand fortbewegen,
man hatte auf dem rechten Teil vor kurzem eine etwa 10 cm dicke Sandschicht aufgetragen, vermutlich sind das Vorbereitungsarbeiten für den aufzutragenden Bitumen. Es ließ sich aber noch einigermaßen fahren, der jetzt einsetzende Wind von der Seite war auch noch erträglich. Nach 1 km sahen wir dann auch die Maschine die diese Arbeiten ausführte. Sie kam uns jetzt entgegen. Wir mussten also an den äußersten rechten Rand des R1 ausweichen und versuchen nicht durch den tiefen Sand zu fahren, es gelang uns einigermaßen. Der Abschnitt war nur ca. 500 m lang und endete am südlichen Ortseingang von Grabo.
Ab Grabo folgten wir den R1 über Berkau
weiter nach Norden bis zur Landesgrenze. Nach Erreichen der Landesgrenze zu Brandenburg im Waldgebiet östlich von Groß Marzehns folgten wir den R1 genau auf der Landesgrenze nach Westen.
Nach 1 km dann genau nach Norden und weiter bis zur Ortschaft Klein Marzehns. Ab jetzt wussten wir das wir im Land Brandenburg angekommen waren, der R1 und gleichlaufend der Brandenburgweg war ab jetzt asphaltiert.
Die BAB 9 wurde nördlich der AS 6 Klein Marzehns unterquert.
Wir folgten jetzt auf dem Radweg neben der K6925 den R1 bis Raben.
Ab Raben folgten wir den R1 weiter in nordwestlicher Richtung bis in das Grubower Holz. In Höhe des alten Bades von Raben legten wir aber erst einmal eine kleine Pause ein.
Das Grubower Holz wurde durchquert,
kurz nach dem Austritt aus dem Wald erreichten wir Grubo. Hier verließen wir den R1 und den Brandenburgweg, die bogen nach Norden ab. Wir verließen Grubo nach Westen. Am Ortsausgang bogen wir dann in das nördliche Waldgebiet ab und folgten ab jetzt Wanderwege. Der Wanderweg E11 den ich eigentlich geplant hatte war untergepflügt, so entschloss ich mich wieder in Richtung zu L84 durchzuschlagen.
Wir folgten der Straße bis Jeserig/Fläming und bogen im Ort
nach Norden auf Wiesenburg zu ab. Nach rund 3 km erreichten wir den Wendepunkt der Tour Wiesenburg.
In Wiesenburg ein kleiner Abstecher zum Schloß und Schlosspark
und schon verließen wir den Ort wieder in südwestlicher Richtung auf Waldwegen bis zum Bahnhof Wiesenburg. Hier wurde noch das Tor zum Fläming passiert.
Das Tor zum Fläming besteht aus 7 Stelen die Figuren aus Sagen und Märchen des Hohen Fläming nachempfunden sind. Diese Stelen wurden im Rahmen eines Projektes durch Kinder, unter Anleitung eines Künstlers, geschnitzt. Auf dem Foto rechts steht der Kobold, dahinter auf der rechten Seite folgen Nixe, Turm und Räuber. Auf der linken Seite stehen Teufel, Riese und Lindwurm. Nach Durchfahren des Tores ging es über die Eisenbahnstrecke nach Süden bis zur B107 und L841. Genau  an diesem Kreuzungspunkt führt ein Wanderweg nach Westen, der dann in einem Bogen in einem ca. 200 m Abstand parallel zur Bahnlinie Roßlau- Wiesenburg verläuft.
Nach 3,5 km trifft er wieder auf die L841 und folgt dieser über Medewitzerhütten bis nach Medewitz zum Bahnübergang. Gleich hinter dem Bahnübergang führt der Wanderweg/Radweg parallel zur Bahnlinie weiter. Nach 666 m bogen wir auf dem Weg nach Südosten ab und fuhren jetzt durch hügliges Gelände. Es ging durch einen Steingarten, links und rechts des Wegs im Wald befinden sich der Solgerstein, Kühlmeystein, Klosestein, Roter Stein, Holzfällerstein, Reichshelmstein und Elefantenstein um nur einige zu nennen die wir leider nicht aufsuchen konnten, wir mussten ja den Zug um 16:52 Uhr ab Dessau noch schaffen.
Das Anfahren der Steine wird aber noch nachgeholt. Kurz hinter dem Elefantenstein bogen wir dann nach Südwesten ab und fuhren bis nach Stackelitz, durch diesmal auf einen Weg mit super Sandabschnitten.
Die man nur mit hoher Geschwindigkeit überwinden konnte, frei nach der Devise Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit. In Stackelitz verließen wir den Naturpark Fläming und folgten der L120 über Jeber-Bergfrieden nach Hundeluft.
Die Gaststätte in Hundeluft ist leider immer noch geschlossen. Hundeluft wurde nach Süden hin verlassen, noch ein Stück auf der L121 bis zur Waldkante und an der Waldkante, auf den lt. Karte benannte Butterweg der nach Westen führt, weiter gefahren. War anfangs gut zu fahren, er stieß dann auf den Weg, der als Berliner Straße in der Karte verzeichnet war. Dieser folgten wir, hatte mit Straße eigentlich nichts mehr zu tun.
Hohes Gras, naturbelassen, mit versteckten Löchern und Dellen. Büsche und Bäume wuchsen schon auf der Trasse, es war einfach wieder toll mit dem MTB solch einen Weg zu folgen. Je weiter wir vordrangen umso mehr musste der Weg erahnt werden. Wir gelangten jedenfalls nach geraumer Zeit an den Waldrand und konnten einer Fahrzeugspur auf dem Acker bis zu einer Straße folgen. Die wurde nach Süden hin überquert und weiter ging es jetzt immer noch auf der Berliner Straße,
die aber in einem besseren Zustand war, Wiesenweg. Wir erreichten dann die K2002 und folgten dieser bis Roßlau. In Rosslau dann über die Elbe
und auf dem Radweg parallel zur B184 rollten wir bis Dessau. An der Totaltankstelle bogen wir auf die B184n ab und folgten dieser bis zum Bahnhof Dessau. Um 16:20 Uhr trafen wir nach 81,4 km und 680 HM am Bahnhof ein. Meine Weg- Zeitberechnung hat wieder zu getroffen, eine Panne hätten wir uns aber nicht erlauben dürfen. So reichte die Zeit noch für Jumbokaffe und Kuchen.
Der Zug kam pünktlich und ohne nochmal umsteigen zu müssen ging es bis Halle. Der Anschlusszug in Halle stand schon bereit. Ganz entspannt konnten wir dieses Mal unsere Räder verladen.
Das Wetter für diese Tour passte wieder einmal. Der Wind kam nie richtig von vorn, was uns natürlich freute. Die Wegebeschaffenheit in Sachsen- Anhalt, z.B. der R1 festgefahren, teilweise leicht geschottert. In Brandenburg vom feinsten, asphaltiert. Ab Wiesenburg dann Wanderwege, fest und auch teilweise sehr sandig. Die Berliner Straße sollte mit dem Tourenrad vermieden werden, ich persönlich würde das mir durchaus antuen, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. Meine Mitfahrer folgten mir wieder ohne zu murren überall hin, hatten ja auch kleine Wahl. Auf jeden Fall war das nicht der letzte Ausflug in den Naturpark Fläming gewesen.
Strecke im Anhang.


----------



## Bikermario (15. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich wollte hier nur mal die nächste MTB Generation präsentieren und mal zeigen womit sie unterwegs ist. Mein Kleiner ist jetzt gute 5 einhalb Jahre alt und wie man sieht ist sein Favorit ein Cube Kid 200. Na mal sehen wann er das erste Mal mit auf große Tour kommt.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich wollte hier nur mal die nächste MTB Generation präsentieren und mal zeigen womit sie unterwegs ist. Mein Kleiner ist jetzt gute 5 einhalb Jahre alt und wie man sieht ist sein Favorit ein Cube Kid 200. Na mal sehen wann er das erste Mal mit auf große Tour kommt.
> Gruß Mario


Klasse. Na dann soll er mal einen Vorschlag machen, wir können ihn dann ja bei seiner Tour um den Geiseltalsee begleiten. Ach ja und Spielzeug nicht vergessen. Bis demnächst zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Kasebi (16. September 2011)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich wollte hier nur mal die nächste MTB Generation präsentieren und mal zeigen womit sie unterwegs ist. Mein Kleiner ist jetzt gute 5 einhalb Jahre alt und wie man sieht ist sein Favorit ein Cube Kid 200. Na mal sehen wann er das erste Mal mit auf große Tour kommt.
> Gruß Mario



Hallo Mario
Das sieht nach schwerer Kongurenz aus Wenn er fleißig trainiert kann er ja im nächsten Jahr bei der Juniortrophy in Seiffen mitfahren.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2011)

Hallo,
heute war die feierliche Eröffnung des Saaleradwanderwegabschnitts Weißenfels/Bootshaus- Leißling.
Die Übergabe des Streckenabschnittes erfolgte durch den Landrat des Burgenlandkreises Harri Reiche
sowie unter Anwesenheit der Staatssekretärin des Ministerium für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt Sachsen-Anhalt Frau Anne-Marie Keding, des MdB Abgeordneten Dieter Stier, des OB Robby Risch, Frau Meyer vom Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. Naumburg, der Bauträger und Radler aus dem Burgenlandkreis und Saalekreis.
Nach der feierlichen Übergabe des fertiggestellten Streckenabschnittes wurde die Strecke gemeinsam abgefahren.
Der Abschnitt Weißenfels West bis Leißling, der bei Hochwasser im Frühjahr bis in den Monat Juni hinein feucht und stellenweise nicht passierbar war, wurde höher gelegt, so dass er ab sofort auch bei Saalehochwasser genutzt werden kann.
In der Rede vom Landrat konnte man heraushören, dass die Bautätigkeit am Saaleradweg und anderen Abschnitten des Radwegenetzes im Burgenlandkreis nicht abgeschlossen ist, sondern auch noch in diesem Jahr weitergeht.


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2011)

Hallo,
nächste Mittwochstour am 21.09., Start in Lützen um 09:30 Uhr.
Treffpunkt Rathaus Lützen.
Es geht um 4 Seen. Zwenkauer See, Strömthaler See, Markleeberger See, Cospudener See.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12235


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2011)

Hallo,
auf nachfolgenden Link die Info zur Radacht und zu den Radwegen im Burgenlandkreis von der gestrigen Eröffnung des Abschnittes des Saaleradweges Weißenfels- Leißling.
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1121028317612&listid=1121250412275


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2011)

@Reinhard1,
du machst eine gute Figur bei der Auszeichnung vom Landrat.
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1154945382137&listid=1121028317816


----------



## leffith (19. September 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Reinhard1,
> du machst eine gute Figur bei der Auszeichnung vom Landrat.
> http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1154945382137&listid=1121028317816



Herzliche Glückwünsche !!! Ihr habt euch die Auszeichnung auch redlich verdient.


----------



## Paul- (19. September 2011)

Glückwunsch zu euer Auszeichnung 

Ist echt Klasse das ihr mal von den Offiziellen dafür belohnt worden seit.

Macht weiter so.


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2011)

Hallo,
heute war ich mal zuFuß unterwegs. Es ging rund um den Kulkwitzsee.
Die Strecke führt immer hart am Ufer durch eine sehr schöne Landschaft. Werde demnächst mal einen Abstecher mit dem MTB zum See machen, läßt sich dort sehr gut fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (21. September 2011)

Hallo,
heute fand die 4 Seen Tour statt.
Es waren dabei:
Reinhard1, Thomas und Rainer aus Weißenfels, sowie Bikermario und udo1 als Guide aus Merseburg.
  Den Treffpunkt hatte ich nach Lützen verlegt, so hatten die Weißenfelser und die Merseburger ungefähr die gleiche Strecke für die Anfahrt. Von Merseburg bis nach Lützen Rathaus sind es heute genau 20 km gewesen. Ich startete um 08:00 Uhr und fuhr dieses Mal über Meuschau, Kreypau nach Bad Dürenberg und von dort zum Sole Bergbau und Geschichtsradweg, der am Ellerbach entlang führt. In Balditz stieß ich dann auf den Radweg, hörte aber hinter mir Abrollgeräusche, Bikermario hatte sich angenähert, er war den Saaleradweg von Merseburg aus gefahren. Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann über Tollwitz, Teuditz, Rogwitz und Zöllschen zum Treffpunkt Lützen Rathaus. Da wir schon um 09:10 Uhr am Treffpunkt waren, entschlossen wir uns den Weißenfelsern langsam entgegen zufahren. Am Ortseingang Lützen kamen sie uns dann entgegen.
Ohne Umschweife ging es gleich zum asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg Lützen-Meuchen, der auch als Radweg genutzt wird.
Ab Meuchen sind wir die Hauptstraße weiter Richtung Meyhen. Ortseingang Meyhen geht gleich ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden zur BAB 38 ab, den wir folgten.
Hinter der BAB38 war dann Sachsen, das merkten wir auch gleich an den neuen asphaltierten Radwegen
die über Eisdorf, Hohenlohe bis nach Löben führten. Ab Löben dann auf der K7957 weiter bis Zitzschen. Im Ort eine Umgehung gesucht, wegen Aufbringung einer neuen Bitumenschicht bis zum Eisenbahnübergang. Wir überquerten die Weiße Elster
und die B186. Jetzt waren wir am Zwenkauer See angelangt. Ein kleiner Schlenker über die Baustelle -Einleitung der Weißen Elster in den Zwenkauer See-
und dann erreichten wir wieder den zukünftigen oberen Radweg der um den See führt.
Wir folgten diesen Weg bis zum Aussichtspunkt Zwenkauer See.
Der See soll bis 2014 geflutet sein. In Sachsen ticken die Uhren, was den Bergbau angeht, anders als in Sachsen-Anhalt. Hier verkehrt eben schon ein Ausflugsschiff mit regelmäßigen Fahrzeiten trotz Flutung des  Sees, was am Geiseltalsee, wo die Flutung angeschlossen ist, undenkbar ist. Vom Aussichtspunkt fuhren  wir zum entstehenden Hafen von Zwenkau und dort vor auf der Mole bis zur zukünftigen Hafeneinfahrt.
Danach ging es auf den oberen Rundweg weiter am See entlang bis zur B2.
Wir mussten leider 2,5 km auf der B2 weiter fahren bis über die Pleiße. Danach sahen wir nur noch das Schild 254. Das war eigentlich von meiner Planung her nicht so vorgesehen. Also schnell eine neue Lagebeurteilung. Ergebnis auf dem Radweg an der S72 und Pleiße weiter in Richtung Böhlen. Ab Böhlen weiter an der S72 bis Rötha. Eine Ehrenrunde durch den Ortsmittelpunkt und dann die Bahnhofsstraße nach Norden bis zur Eisenbahnlinie. Dann 380 m parallel der Bahnlinie nach Osten, dort die Bahnstrecke überquert und durch die Unterführung der B95 nach Osten in das Röthaer Holz weiter.
Wir schlugen uns tapfer durch das Röthaer Holz auf von Wildschweinen aufgewühlten Wegen bis zur Brücke an der S242. Die Brücke führt über die Neue Gösel, auf der S242 ging es weiter nach Norden, linker Hand der Strömthaler See. Auf dem Radweg an der S242 ging es weiter bis Höhe der Ortschaft Dreiskau-Muckern. Dort bogen wir in einer leichten Rechtskurve zum See nach Norden hin ab und gelangten auf den unteren Rundweg
der um den Strömthaler See führt. Am Aussichtspunkt Strömthal wurde gegen 12:00 Uhr eine Rast eingelegt.
Von hier hat man einen sehr guten Überblick über den See und auf die schwimmende Kirche Vineta. Nach der Pause weiter auf den mittleren Rundweg am Strömthaler See
bis zum vorgesehenen Durchbruch zum Markleeberger See an der BAB 38. Wir fuhren weiter nach Norden bis zum Rundweg um den Markleeberger See,
den folgten wir bis Markleeberg Möncherei. Hier überquerten wir wieder die Pleiße und fuhren auf dem Pleißeradweg
weiter nach Süden. Nach Erreichen der Cröbernschen Straße fuhren wir auf dieser nach Westen weiter. Nach 400 Meter gelangten wir in das Waldgebiet neue Harth bei Gaschwitz. Die Neue Hart wurde nach Westen hin zum Cospudener See durchquert,
der Weg stand teilweise unter Wasser. Nach Erreichen des Cospudener See fuhren wir auf den Rundweg
am Bisongehege entlang zum Elsterstausee, der immer noch ohne Wasser ist. Am Hainholzpark wurde die Weiße Elster wieder überquert. Auf der Rehbacher Straße ging es nach Rehbach weiter. Von Rehbach weiter nach Norden bis Albersdorf. Ab Albersdorf nach Nordwesten weiter bis zum neuen Radweg Meuchen- Kulkwitzer See. Den Radweg
folgten wir dann bis Meuchen und von dort weiter nach Lützen. Hier Einkehr ins Eiscafé Eisbär. Bei lecker Eisbecher Flammkuchen und Pizza ließen wir die Tour ausklingen.
Hier wurde die Tour dann auch beendet. Ab Lützen fuhren die Teilnehmer wieder eigenständig in die Heimatorte zurück. Ich diesmal ab Bad Dürenberg auf den Saaleradweg über Leuna zurück nach Merseburg.
Es war wieder einmal eine super Tour mit Abschnitten die noch keiner kannte. Es war alles dabei Radwege asphaltiert, geschottert, Wirtschaftswege, Waldwege und auch kleine Wasserabschnitte. Das Wetter meinte es gut mit uns, so ca. 20°C am Nachmittag. Insgesamt wurden es bei mir dann doch noch 123 km und 558 HM.
Die Tour wir noch einmal etwas verkürzt wiederholt, wobei es dann rund um den Zwenkauer See geht.


----------



## Ruedi04 (22. September 2011)

respekt.... ihr schrubbt ja wirklich ne Menge Kilometer... wie lange wart ihr für die Seen-Tour unterwegs? Hab nur 8:00 start gefunden und 123km aber keine Ankunftszeit? oder fährst du noch
MfG  Ruedi04


----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2011)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> respekt.... ihr schrubbt ja wirklich ne Menge Kilometer... wie lange wart ihr für die Seen-Tour unterwegs? Hab nur 8:00 start gefunden und 123km aber keine Ankunftszeit? oder fährst du noch
> MfG  Ruedi04


Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 18,25 km/h


----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2011)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> respekt.... ihr schrubbt ja wirklich ne Menge Kilometer... wie lange wart ihr für die Seen-Tour unterwegs? Hab nur 8:00 start gefunden und 123km aber keine Ankunftszeit? oder fährst du noch
> MfG  Ruedi04





Udo1 schrieb:


> Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 18,25 km/h


Ergänzend muss ich noch sagen, dass bei der Weg-Zeit-Berechnung der Tourplanung von 15 km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ausgegangen wird. Auf der eigentlichen Strecke Lützen- 4 Seen- Lützen hatten wir so um die 16,5 km/h. Der Schnitt hat sich bei mir nur wegen der An und Abfahrt zum Treffpunkt wieder auf 18,25 km/h erhöht.


----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2011)

Hallo,
wer noch zum Kyffhäuser zum echt Thüringer Rostbratwurstessen und zurück möchte sollte am Sonntag um 06:45 Uhr an der Sülze in Merseburg sein.
Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11581


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. September 2011)

Hallo es gibt auch erfreuliches für die MTB-Sportler zu berichten.
Ich war heute zur Übergabe der MTB-Trainingsstrecke für den MTB-Nachwuchs in Weißenfels dabei.

Es ist vollbracht!
das White Rock Team WSF hat seit heute eine offizielle Trainingstrecke für den MTB-Nachwuchs.
Im Jahre 1996 gründeten 7 MTB Begeisterte das Team White Rock als Abteilung des Ski- und Freizeitsportvereins Weißenfels (SFV Weißenfels). Seit der Gründung bemüht sich der Verein um eine geeignete Trainingsstätte für den Nachwuchs. Zu anfangs wurde auf dem Klemmberg trainiert, wo auch die ersten Wettkämpfe in den 90 ziger Jahren stattfanden. Aber dies störte wohl einigen Anwohnern des Klemmberges und so mussten sie sich vom Klemmberg zurückziehen. Rennen durften nicht mehr ausgetragen werden. Seit dem trainierte der Nachwuchs illegal im singerschen Holz, nördlich des Klemmberges. Das konnte auf Dauer aber auch keine Lösung sein. Der Vorsitzende vom White Rock e.V.
bemühte sich über Jahre um eine Lösung.
Nun heute nach 15 Jahren war es endlich soweit, der Oberbürgermeister der Stadt Weißenfels, Robby Risch übergab unter reger Teilnahme des Nachwuchses mit Eltern, den Tourenteamfahrern und Freunden des Vereins die Strecke an den Vorsitzenden des  White Rock e.V. Winfried Kreis.
Der Vorsitzende bedankte sich beim OB mit den Worten Das ist eine super Sache, verfügen wir in unserer Vereinsgeschichte nun erstmals auch über offizielle und ganz legale Trainingsmöglichkeiten im Gelände. Das Singersche Holz ist dafür super geeignet. Im Gegenzug haben wir uns zu einer halbjährlichen Unratberäumung verpflichtet, welche wir unter Mithilfe von Mitarbeitern der Deutschen Post AG in der vorigen Woche wieder durchgeführt haben.
In WSF wird eben etwas bewegt und nicht nur für die etablierten Sportarten wie Basketball, Floorball, Handball und Fußball nein auch für  MTB-Nachwuchs und das ist gut so, das sollten sich andere Gemeinden zum Vorbild machen.
Der Nachwuchs wartet freudig auf den Startschuss zur ersten Testfahrt.


----------



## Udo1 (25. September 2011)

Hallo,
bin wieder vom Kyffhäuser zurück. Um 17:00 Uhr nach 161 km eingetroffen. War eine tolle Tour. Tourbericht folgt.


----------



## Udo1 (25. September 2011)

Hallo,
heute fand die Kyffhäusertour, bei strahlend blauen Himmel statt. Die Nacht war bei mir etwas kurz, da ich den Starttermin auf 06:45 Uhr festgelegt hatte.  Also ich startete im Dunkeln zum Treffpunkt Gartengaststätte Sülze an der Heerstraße. 06:35 Uhr war ich an Ort und Stelle und wartete auf meinen Mitfahrer.
Da ja Detlef heute Morgen wegen Krankheit leider abgesagt hatte, gute Besserung. Es wurde 06:45 Uhr und mein Mitfahrer Florian war noch nicht zur Stelle. Plötzlich schellte mein Handy und Florian teilte mir mit, dass er sich um wenige Minuten verspäten wird. 06:50 Uhr traf er dann ein, schnell das Bike aus dem Auto,
zusammengebaut und schon waren wir unterwegs. Der Start war dann also heute 07:00 Uhr. Gerd, der dritte Mitfahrer wartete schon an der Heerstraße Schutzhütte nach der Brücke BAB38 auf uns. Zu dritt ging es dann bei aufgehender Sonne
die Heerstraße gen Westen bis nach Oberklobikau. Vom westlichen Ortsausgang Oberklobikau dann auf der Baustraße nach Norden bis zur ICE Baustelle. Auf dieser Trasse dann weiter bis nach Niederwünsch, weiter über Oberwünsch. Die Sonne kam nun stärker über den Horizont, wurde ja auch Zeit, es war noch a****kalt am Morgen. Von Oberwünsch dann nach Langeneichstädt weiter. Auf dem Wirtschaftsweg paralle
zur Burgenlandbahn dann weiter bis Barnstädt. Durch Barnstädt weiter nach Westen bis zu den Schmoner Hängen.
Die Schotterpiste runter bis Niederschmon, ganz gefährlich die Abfahrt. In den Kurven lagen die Steine, da hieß es aufpassen. Auf der Hauptstraße von Niederschmon nach Oberschmon weiter und auf dem Wirtschaftsweg auf der Höhe nördlich des Schmoner Baches bis zum Zeltplatz Herrmannseck. Hier eine kurze Pause. Gerd
verabschiedete sich dann von uns, er hatte für die Strecke und die noch kommenden Abschnitte leider das falsche Rad dabei. Er wollte dann durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst zur Unstrut runter. Da waren wir nur noch zwei, also weiter in den Ziegelrodaer Forst Nordseite.
Auf der Karlstraße nach Norden bis zum Mühlweg, den dann nach Westen gefolgt bis zur Friedrichstraße und auf dieser dann weiter bis zur Avus. Die Avus nach Westen über Hohe Linde bis zur K2273. Auf dieser dann weiter nach Nordwesten.  Auf Forstautobahnen durch den Forst nördlich Beerkopf und dann eine super geile Abfahrt runter bis nach Mönchpfiffel. Der Ort wurde in westlicher Richtung durchquert, Artern war dann schon in Sichtweite. Punkt 10:00 Uhr rollten wir in Artern über die Eisenbahnbrücke. Die 15 Minuten Verspätung hatte ich wieder eingeholt, wir lagen wieder in meiner Weg-Zeitberechnung. Durch Arten durch bis in das Gewerbegebiet nördlich Artern. Der Bäcker hatte noch offen, also Kaffee und Kuchen fassen.
Dabei noch Marscherleichterung, Beinlinge und Windjacke wurden verpackt. Nach der kurzen Pause dann weiter auf der Straße nach Kachstedt,  Radweg ist wegen der Baustelle Autobahn gesperrt und wird umgeleitet. In Kachstedt dann wieder auf den Radweg und den weiter bis zum Fuße des Kyffhäusers nördlich Ichstedt. Auf den neuen Radweg
dann nach Nordwesten weiter bis zum Einstieg in den Rennweg Wegezeichen roter Punkt-, der auch als Radweg ausgeschildert ist. Ab jetzt ging es stetig bergan.
Auf 7 km kletterten wir 370 Meter in die Höhe. Ich dachte das ist ein Wanderweg, aber weit gefehlt, ich kam mir vor wie auf einer Bundestraße. Hier gab es mehr Pkw die uns entgegenkamen
als Wanderer. Na ja in Thüringen ist eben alles etwas anders, da können wohl die PKW wo sie wollen in die Wälder rein und bis zum Pils vorfahren. Aber das war dann auch einmal zu Ende und wir kamen am Ententeich raus, die Ausfahrt natürlich von einen PKW zugestellt. Zügig ging es dann zu Rostbratwurststand der Firma Holzapfel. Auch nach Jahren gibt es hier die echt Thüringer Röstbratwurst noch immer für 1,-.
Schnell die Wurst erstanden bevor die PS-Biker mit ihren Blechkisten anrollten.
Punkt 11:45 Uhr hielten wir nach 79 km und bis dato mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 17 km/h die Wurst in unseren Händen. Nach der Stärkung dann über den Parkplatz an den Garagen vorbei, der große Stein liegt nicht mehr auf dem Garagendach,
weiter den Wanderweg runter nach Tilleda.
Von Tilleda nach Hackpfüffel und in Hackpfüffel nach Norden
bis nach Brücken zum Helmeradweg. Diesen folgten wir dann bis Oberröblingen. Auf dem Radweg von Oberröblingen weiter nach Allstedt.
Von Allstedt hoch über den Hirschberg und dort rein in den Ziegelrodaer Forst. Auf Waldautobahnen ging es an der südlichen Abgrenzung der Landebahn
nach Osten bis zum Sandberg weiter. Dann entlang des Sandtalgrabens bis zur Querne. An der Querne entlang
nach Lodersleben und ab Ortsausgang Lodersleben auf den neu gestalteten Radweg
nach Querfurt. Durch die Burg Querfurt weiter auf den Städteradweg Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben bis nach Langeichstädt zur Warthe.
Von dort dann weiter nach Wünsch zum Strohballenhaus, hier ein kleines Bier, hatten wir uns eigentlich auch redliche verdient. Ab Oberklobikau dann wider zur Heerstraße hoch und auf dieser bis zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour.
Am Ende hatte ich dann 162 km mit 1286 HM und einer Gesamtdurchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 18,9 km/h abgespult. Das Wetter war super, bis auf frühmorgens da war es doch noch ziemlich frisch.
Die Wege waren gut fahrbar, zu mindestens mit dem MTB. Hindernisse gab es, bis auf die vielen PKW in Kyffhäuserwald, keine. Wenn der Hunger nicht so groß gewesen wäre hätte ich noch eine Runde um den Geiseltalsee gedreht, um die 200 Km voll zu machen. Für diese Saison war es die letzte über 120 km Tour. Im nächsten Jahr wird es die 230 km Tour Unstrut Quelle bis zur Mündung weiter nach Merseburg sein, Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## flo737 (25. September 2011)

Hallo Udo,

war heute wiedereinmal eine Supertour, wie eigentlich auch zu erwarten von dir, bei wunderbarem Wetter.

Danke nocheinmal für das führen, hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht.

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.

Gruß Florian


----------



## Kasebi (26. September 2011)

Hallo Udo
So viel Daumen  wie du kriegen müßtest für deine Tour giebts gar nicht.  Eine wirklich schöne Tour. Hast du eventuell einen Track davon? Wenn du die Unstruttour nicht gerade im Frühjahr fahren willst würde ich schon versuchen darauf zu zutrainieren.  Übrigens könnten wir das Quelle - Mündung fahren ja schon mal trainieren. Für die Harzquerung reicht es in diesem Jahr definitiv nicht. Deshalb will ich am 3. Oktober noch meine Wethautour von der Quelle in Hohendorf bei Bürgel bis zur Mündung in die Saale bei Schönburg fahren. Wenn du nichts vor hast kannst du doch mitkommen. Ich werde sie noch ins LMB eintragen.


----------



## Udo1 (26. September 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> So viel Daumen  wie du kriegen müßtest für deine Tour giebts gar nicht.  Eine wirklich schöne Tour. Hast du eventuell einen Track davon? Wenn du die Unstruttour nicht gerade im Frühjahr fahren willst würde ich schon versuchen darauf zu zutrainieren.  Übrigens könnten wir das Quelle - Mündung fahren ja schon mal trainieren. Für die Harzquerung reicht es in diesem Jahr definitiv nicht. Deshalb will ich am 3. Oktober noch meine Wethautour von der Quelle in Hohendorf bei Bürgel bis zur Mündung in die Saale bei Schönburg fahren. Wenn du nichts vor hast kannst du doch mitkommen. Ich werde sie noch ins LMB eintragen.


Hallo Kasebi,
geht leider nicht, bin im Harz auf Stempeljagd mit Gattin.
Und was die Unstruttour angeht, von der Quelle bis zur Mündung fehlen 13 km an die 200 km. Aber wenn der Startpunkt Leinefelde ist sind es genau 200 und bis Merseburg dann nochmals 30 drauf.
Mal sehen wie das Wetter am 15./16.10 ist. Mit Trekkingrad und Licht könnte es vielleicht klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. September 2011)

Hallo,
heute war ich mal als Windschattenfahrer hinter Manfred von den Merseburgern unterwegs.
Er zeigte mit heute das Gelände derer von Sternburg in Lützschena bei Leipzig. Von Merseburg ging es am Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See zum Elsterradweg. Den folgten wir bis Lützschena.
Zuerst machten wir einen kurzen Abstecher zur ehemaligen Sternburgbrauerei
die ebenfalls von den Sternburgs gegründet wurde. Danach ging es zum Schloß und Schloßpark zwischen Elster und Hundewasser gelegen.
Schon im Jahre 1685 wurde auf dem Rittergut in Lützschena ein Lustgarten erwähnt. 1822 ersteigerte es Maximilian Speck v. Sternburg. Maximilian Speck war eigentlich ein Kaufmann und Wollhändler. Durch seine außergewöhnlichen Verdienste wurde er 1829 durch den Bayrischen König Ludwig den I. in den Adelsstand gehoben und durfte sodann den Namenszusatz von Sternburg führen mit dem entsprechenden Wappen.
Näheres dazu hier: http://www.luetzschena-stahmeln.de/park/schloss.htm
http://www.luetzschena-stahmeln.de/park/gang_station3b_schloss.htm
http://www.leipzig.de/de/buerger/freizeit/leipzig/parks/luetzsch/02963.shtml
Wir fuhren durch den Schloßpark weiter an den noch verbliebenen Statuen, Tempeln, Wasserläufen und Teichen sowie an der Waldkirche vorbei.
Auf den Radweg äußerer Ring und Elsterradweg  ging es wieder retour nach Merseburg zurück.
Es war durchaus angenehm heute ein wenig im Windschatten zu fahren und die Gegend zu betrachten. Der Park von Lützschena ist sehr sehenswert und immer einen Besuch wert.
Danke an den Guide für die Tour und die Hintergrundinformationen zum Areal Schloß- Schloßpark, sowie den Außenanlagen. Am Ende hatten wir am Nachmittag doch noch gute 68 km zurückgelegt.


----------



## Udo1 (28. September 2011)

Hallo,
heute waren die Mittwochsfahrer, Reinhard1, Jürgen aus Weißenfels und ich als Guide unterwegs zur Mündung der Weißen Elster. Treffpunkt war diesmal 10:15 Uhr am Hafen Großkayna Südfeldsee.
Meine zwei Mitfahrer waren überpünktlich, um 10:00 Uhr waren sie schon am Treffpunkt.
Es ging dann sogleich bei leichtem Nebel zum Runstedter See und von an der Pfännerhall vorbei zum Geiseltalrundweg.
Den folgten wir bis zur Halde Blösien. Der See lag in einem Nebelschleier neben uns, das einzige was sich bewegte waren die Enten am Ufer, die Wasseroberfläche war glatt, keine Welle war zu sehen. Nach Erreichen der Halde ging es auf dem Trail über die Halde
nach Norden bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Blösien-Neumark. Die wurde nach Norden in Richtung Heerstraße überquert. Der Wiesenweg der sich dort einmal befand ist jetzt abgezogen und soll wahrscheinlich zur Rennpiste ausgebaut werden. Jedenfalls war man am oberen Ende noch dabei Muttererde mit Lastwagen aufzufüllen. Nach Erreichen der Heerstraße fuhren wir weiter in nördlicher Richtung auf den asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Netzschkau. Die BAB 38 wurde unterquert und auf der ICE-Bautrasse bis zur Brücke in Dörstewitz weiter gefahren.  Dann 510 m nach Nordwesten auf der alten Ortszufahrtsstraße. Hier dann auf einen Feldweg, der nach Nordosten zu den Hohenweidener Teichen abbiegt weiter. In Neukirchen gelangten wir wieder auf den Saaleradweg, den wir dann bis zum Autohaus Ortseingang Rathmannsdorf folgten. An der Nordseite des Autohauses führt ein Wanderweg über den Parkplatz bis zum Wehr und  Schleuse Planena. Gleich hinter der Schleusenüberfahrt geht ein befestigter Weg nach Norden ab, den wir aber nur 200 m folgten. In der jetzt folgenden Rechtskurve geht ein Weg geradeaus nach Norden weiter, parallel zur Saale. Den  folgten wir bis zu einer Wiese. Jetzt ging es in einer Traktorspur über die Wiese.
Das Gras war hier noch nicht alzu hoch, dafür durch den Nebel aber sehr feucht. Wir fuhren bis zu einem Baumstreifen, der sich von der Saale nach Nordosten bis zum Stillen Wasser hinzog. Jetzt mussten wir einen versteckten ehemaligen  Weg, der mit Brennnesseln bewachsen war die bis zur Radnabe reichten weiter fahren. Nach ca. 30 Metern war auch dieses Hindernis geschafft und  es ging weiter über die Wiese bis ca. 100 m vor der Elstermündung. Das Gras und vor allem die Brennnesseln erreichten jetzt Mannshöhe.
Das Kribbeln nahm zu. Keiner von uns wollte ein Weichei sein und so schlugen wir uns mit zusammengekniffenen  Gesichtern durch Schilf, Gras und Brennnesseln bis zur Spitze Einmündung der Weißen Elster, Gerwische-Stilles Wasser in die Saale vor. Als wir auf der Spitze standen, hatten wir einen wundervollen Blick in die Auenlandschaft von Saale und Elster vor uns, der uns für die Brennnesseldurchfahrt voll entschädigte und uns das Kribbeln vergessen ließ.
Retour war es etwas einfacher, wir hatten schon eine kleine Schneise gefahren, trotzdem brannten die Unterschenkel gar fürchterlich, sie waren mit pusten übersäht.
Zurück ging es auf den gleichen Weg bis zur Schleuse Planena, dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis Schkopau. Achtung die Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Schkopau ist gesperrt. Weiter durch Schkopau, am Schloß vorbei bis zum Radweg und von dort auf selbigen nach Merseburg in die Eisdiele zum Italiener. Nach rund 54 km war dann hier die Tour beendet. Reinhard1 und Jürgen folgten den Saaleradweg über Bad Dürenberg nach Weißenfels und ich begab mich ebenfalls  auf den kürzesten Weg unter die Dusche.
Auch jetzt nach 4 Stunden spüre ich immer noch die Wirkung der Brennnesseldurchfahrt.
Trotzdem war es eine tolle Tour bei Nebel durch den Saalekreis und den Auen von Saale und Weißer Elster.
Nächsten Mittwoch ist der Süße See- Seeburg das Ziel. Mal sehen wie weit wir ohne Straßen zu benutzen kommen werden.


----------



## Udo1 (28. September 2011)

Hallo,
nächsten Mittwoch die letzte kleine Stempeltour.
Ziel Saunadom Seeburg am Süßen See.
Strecke grob: WSF- Südfeldsee- Geiseltalsee- Halde Stedten- Röblingen a.See- Süßer See- Seeburg- Kerner See-Bad Lauchstädt- WSF
Länge so um die 110 km von und nach Weißenfels.
Von Frankleben nach Frankleben 84 km
Treffpunkt: Kirche Frankleben 10:30 Uhr
Strecke im Anhang.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11888


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
die Tage im Oberharz gehen nun auch dem Ende entgegen, diesmal ohne Bike sondern auf Schusters Rappen. Die Fußsohlen brennen langsam vom Harzer Wandernadelstempeljagen. Im Oberharz, ab Torfhaus war die letzten Tage Stau ohne Ende. Die Brockenpilgerkarawane nahm kein Ende, die Straßen und Parkplätze waren zugeparkt. Wahrscheinlich hat man die Brockenbezwinger nur schubweise zum Brocken gelassen.
Hier ein kleines Panorama von der Achtermannshöhe, Stempelstelle Nr.12 in Richtung Brocken. Sonne pur, Fernsicht ohne Ende und wenige Wanderer.
Heute hatte ich an der Stempelstelle in Schulenberg, Stempelstelle 124 Köte, eine Begegnung mit 7 Bikerinnen und Biker. Wo ich die ankommen sah war ich schon ein wenig traurig zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen zu sein. Sie hielten am Stempelkasten, wo ich gerade meinen Stempel ins Nachweisheft drückte an und hielten mir 3 muskulöse und 3 zarte Oberarme entgegen, auf denen ich ihnen dann für diesen
Tag den zweiten Stempel aufdrückte. Die Stempelfarbe war noch frisch, da werden die Abdrücke wohl noch eine Weile bleiben.
Von Schulenberg hat man auch einen sehr schönen Panoramablick über die Okertalsperre, die zur Zeit nur zu einem drittel gefüllt ist.
Hier ein Panoramablick vom Weg zur Stempelstelle 132 Brockenblick oberhalb Altenau. Leider war der Brocken vom Brockenblick nicht mehr zu sehen, die Bäume sind im Laufe der Jahre zu hochgewachsen.
Nun morgen nochmal 3 oder 4 Stempelstellen zu Fuß anlaufen und dann wieder nach Hause, das Bike wird schon richtig unruhig sein, weil es meinen Pedaldruck lange nicht gespürt hat.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem ich wieder zu Hause angekommen  bin werde ich mich jetzt mal auf das Rad schwingen und eine Fettverbrennungsrunde nach WSF und zurück mit Umwegen machen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
auf meiner heutigen Runde durch den Saale und Burgenlandkreis sah ich folgende Baustellen.
Auf der Pflasterstraße zwischen Beuna und Großkayna wird gerade eine Bitumenschicht links und rechts an den Straßenrändern aufgebracht.
Wird jetzt ein super Radweg, man braucht nicht mehr die Gabel zu entsperren.
Die zweite Baustelle befindet sich am Südfeldsee Ostufer Steilkante. Hier ist man mit der Uferbefestigung fast fertig. Es entsteht ein neuer Damm zur Sicherung des Steilufers aus Natursteinen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
wer morgen noch mit zum Süßen See will, der sollte um 10:30 Uhr in Frankleben an der Kirche sein.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11888


----------



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser,
auf der heutigen Mittwochstour konnte ich, Udo1, die White Rock Tourenteammitglieder Thomas und Dirk, sowie den Sympathisanten Jürgen auf der Tour WSF- Süßer See-Merseburg- WSF begleiten.
Jürgen wollte heute zum Radlerkönig  des Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. gekürt werden.
Nebenbei war ich auch noch der Guide für die heutige Tour.
Treffpunkt war die Kirche in Frankleben um 10:30 Uhr. Als ich am Treffpunkt eintraf waren Thomas, Dirk und Jürgen schon da, eigentlich war ich sonst immer der erste am Treffpunkt, aber um 10:10 Uhr war ich dieses Mal der letzte.
Da sich keiner mehr im Internet oder per Mail für die Tour angemeldet hatte brauchten wir auch nicht bis 10:30 Uhr zu  warten und konnten gleich starten. Vom Treffpunkt ging es sofort zum Geiseltalsee Rundweg,
den wir in nördlicher Richtung folgten. Die Rauchfahne vom EON Kraftwerk in Schkopau und die Windräder zeigten an dass der Wind aus südwestlicher Richtung wehte. Wir hatten also heute Glück mit dem Wind, auf der Hintour von der Seite und zurück mit Rückenwind besser konnte es also nicht sein.
Ungefähr 900 m hinter Blösien West bogen wir nach Norden ab und folgten den Feldweg der zur Heerstraße führt. Die Heerstraße wurde überquert und auf dem Betonbahnenweg weiter nach Norden gefahren bis Schadendorf. Von Schadendorf dann weiter nach Osten bis Burgstaden und ab hier wieder nach Norden bis zum südlichen Ortsrand von Bad Lauchstädt. Einen kurzen Abstecher in den Kurpark, wegen Stempel für Dirk, aber die Lauchstädter Stuben hatten noch nicht geöffnet. So sind wir dann weiter auf dem Radweg am südlichen Ortsrand bis Großgräfendorf weiter gefahren. Ab dort parallel zur Burgenlandbahn in Richtung Schafstädt. Ungefähr 740 m vor Schafstädt sind wir über den dortigen Bahnübergang nach Norden zur BAB 38 abgebogen. Die BAB wurde überquert und auf den folgenden Wirtschaftsweg nach Steuden weiter gefahren. Von Steuden dann nach Dornstedt und Asendorf weiter. Kurz vor dem Dorfmittelpunkt von Asendorf ereilte Dirk die Pannenhexe. Durchschlag im Reifen Hinterrad.
Also kurze Pause mit Erteilung von hilfreichen Kommentaren zum Schlauchwechsel und Luftpumpen.
Nach der Instandsetzung ging es durch den Ort nach Norden zur Halde Stedten. Wir fuhren weiter in Richtung Kolonie Etzdorf auf der dortigen Straße. In Höhe des Tagebaus Amsdorf, am Aussichtspunkt Romonta ein kurzer Beobachtungshalt.
_"ROMONTA ist der weltgrößte Erzeuger von Rohmontanwachs hergestellt aus der Braunkohleveredlung. Das fossile Wachs wird aus der bitumenreicher Braunkohle im unternehmenseigenen Tagebau in Amsdorf gewonnen. Dieses Wachs wird in Schuhcremes, Polituren, Schmierstoffen, in der Asphaltindustrie usw. verwendet." _
Vom Aussichtspunkt ging es die Straße bergab runter nach Stedten bis zum Sportplatz. Ab dem Sportplatz folgten wir den Weg an der Weida bis nach Oberröblingen a. See. Von dort dann auf der L176 durch den Salzigen See nach Norden bis Aseleben. Ab Aseleben auf den Wanderweg Süßer See nach Osten und Norden bis zum Zielpunkt der heutigen Tour die Stempelstelle Nr. 2 der Saunadom in Seeburg.
Im Saunadom ließ sich Jürgen seinen letzten noch fehlenden Stempel in das Nachweisheft eintragen.
Jetzt ist er ebenfalls Radlerkönig vom Weißenfels.
Ich glaube jetzt hat Weißenfels schon 3 Radler Könige von denen ich weiß, die da wären Reinhard, Jürgen und Andi65 aus Weißenfels.
Jetzt folgten wir den Harzvorlandweg bis zum Abzweig Kerner See. Das nächste Ziel war die Fischerei am Kerner See, hier Pause bei lecker warmen Fischbrötchen.
Nach der Pause dann weiter zur B80. Diese wurde in Richtung Wansleben a. See überquert. Es ging durch den Ort auf der K2149 Richtung Etzdorf nach Süden weiter bis zur Höhe. Auf der Höhe dann auf den Feldweg
nach Teutschenthal  West. Durch den Schloßpark weiter auf den asphaltierten Wirtschaftswegen bis nach Großgräfendorf. Ab hier dann wieder auf den Radweg südlich Bad Lauchstädt bis zu den Lauchstädter Gaststuben, hier holte sich Dirk noch seinen Stempel. Bad Lauchstädt wurde in südlicher Richtung verlassen. In Burgstaden ging es dann über die Schwarzeiche nach Norden bis zur Heerstraße weiter. Auf der Heerstraße dann  immer nach Osten bis nach Merseburg. Kurz vor dem Erreichen der Stadtgrenze ereilte Dirk zum zweiten Mal am heutigen Tag die Pannenhexe. Schleichende Platter am Hinterrad. Bis zum Radladen in Merseburg waren es nur noch gute 2 km, also schnell noch einmal pumpen und dann Kette rechts bis zur B91. Die B91 schnell überquert und noch einmal kurz nachgepumpt,
jetzt reichte es bis in den Radladen. Matthias, der dortige Mechaniker nahm sich sofort das Bike von Dirk vor, wir anderen fuhren schnell zur Stadtinformation und holten für Thomas und Dirk noch einen Stempel. Als wir zurück kamen war die Instandsetzung beendet und wir konnten zur Hölle fahren und den Tourabschlusskaffee zu uns nehmen.
War eine tolle Tour heute, ich als Guide hatte dieses Mal nur 90 km auf dem Tacho, Dirk, Jürgen und Thomas werden es bestimmt auf 125 km gebracht haben. Sie sind dann auf dem Saaleradweg nach Hause zurück gefahren.
Das Wetter war gerade richtig nicht zu warm, die Sonne schien auch ein wenig durch die Wolken und die Wege waren allesamt gut fahrbar. Es hat mich gefreut wieder einmal als Guide fungieren zu dürfen. Dank an meine Mitfahrer  die mir überall hin gefolgt sind.
Die nächste Mittwochstour geht nach Bad Bibra zur Käsescheune und auf Umwegen wieder retour.
Wird aber noch detaillierter hier bekanntgegeben.
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jlvrsmbaykincioa


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (6. Oktober 2011)

Meinen Glückwunsch an den nächsten Radlerkönig  . Ihr hattet wieder eine tolle Tour, mit super Wetter, nicht zu warm oder zu kalt. LG


----------



## Udo1 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour findet am 19.10., statt.
bei Regen fällt die Tour ins Wasser.
Von Franklebenüber Querfurt und Ziegelrodaer Forst nach Bad Bibra bis Naumburg.
Treffpunkt Frankleben Bahnhof 08:40Uhr
Start ab Querfurt 10:25 Uhr
Anmeldung hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11888

Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ttwpkduyrbrezwzthttp://de.sevenload.com/im/RKsCjnh/original/tn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser,
die Tour heute nach Bad Bibra durch die Wälder haben wir leider wegen der vorherrschenden starken Winde gecancelt. Sie wird aber am 19.10. nachgeholt.
Dafür habe ich mich aber kurz entschlossen eine Runde um den Geiseltalsee zu drehen, war ja auch schon eine kleine Ewigkeit nicht mehr da. Die Anfahrt über die Heerstraße war etwas mühevoll. Die Windböen bremsten mich mehrmals bis auf 6 km/h ab. Die Sonne ließ sich auch nur kurz durch ein Wolkenloch blicken.
Kurz vor der Klobikauer Halde bin ich dann auf dem Goetheweg zum See, wenigstens jetzt ein paar 100 Meter ohne Gegenwind. Am See dann weiter zum Weinberg hoch, der Sturm blies mir voll von vorn entgegen. Die Wellen auf dem See hatten schon eine beachtliche Höhe.
Vom Weinberg ging es wenigstens die ersten Meter ohne Wind bergab. Aber nach der zweiten scharfen Kurve hatte ich zu tun den Lenker auf Geradeausfahrt zu halten. Die Windböen versuchten mein Vorderrad zu verdrehen und wollten mich in den Abhang schicken. Auf meiner dann wieder etwas ruhigen Strecke entdeckte ich an den Schildern der LMBV schwarzen Trauerflor.
Da machte ich mir so meine Gedanken, was wollen die Anrainer mir damit sagen. Ist der Geiseltalsee tot, die Investitionen in den Sand gesetzt. Geht jetzt nichts mehr am See? Fragen über Fragen. An der Marina Mücheln angekommen sah ich aber rege Bautätigkeit, Surfschule, Ferienhäuser wurden weiter gebaut. Am I-Punkt der Marina dann die Erklärung durch den dortigen Mitarbeiter. Trauerflor bedeutet nicht alles tot, sondern soll die Landesregierung auffordern endlich auszuschlafen und etwas für den See zu unternehmen, damit es wirklich kein Aus für den See wird. In dieser Woche soll ja wohl nochmal eine Zusammenkunft mit der Landesregierung sein. Von der Marina dann weiter Richtung geologischen Aufschluss in Höhe Krumpa, aber jetzt mit Rückenwind.
Da sah ich plötzlich unweit des Ufers im Schilf eine halbfertige Holzhütte stehen. Ich schlug mich durch den Feuchtgürtel hinter dem Ufer zu der Hütte. Dort stand ein Stromerzeuger zwei Transporter und zwei Arbeiter mit Akkuschraubern und Säge bewaffnet.
Auf meine Frage ob das ein neuer Abenteuerspielplatz für die Kids wird antworteten sie mir Nein. Das sind die Kulissen für einen Märchenfilm der hier gedreht werden soll. Also in der nächsten Zeit mal vorbeifahren, vielleicht wird der eine oder andere noch als Komparse gebraucht.
Nach der Besichtigung der Hütte dann weiter auf den Rundweg an neuen Rastplätzen für den Gelegenheitsfahrer und den Wanderern vorbei
zum Ufer nach Frankleben. Das Wehr ist mittlerweile schon geraume Zeit geöffnet somit kann die Geisel die Leiha und der Petzschbach ungehindert über den See Richtung Merseburg abfließen.
Hier am Ostufer des Sees waren die Wellen heute besonders hoch,
was den Surfern aber nicht daran hinderte auf dem Wasser ihre Runden zu drehen.
Mit starken Rückenwind ging es dann nach Merseburg zurück, diesmal aber 1 Stunde langsamer als üblich.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
am 16.10. findet die nächste White Rock Tourenteamtour statt.
Treffpunkt Marktplatz Weißenfels
Start: 09:30 Uhr
Strecke:
WSF- Saaleradweg bis Uechteritz- Lobitzsch-Alte Marathonstrecke Goseck bis Goseck- Schießanlage
an der L207-Großjena- Freyburg-Wanderweg an der Sektkellerei hoch zum Schweigenberg-
Wanderweg bis zum Bodelschwinghdenkmal- Sühnekreuz- Neue Göhle- Ebersroda- Neuenburgrundweg
bis Branderoda- westlich Größter Hügel-Mücheln-Marina- Geiseltalseerundweg bis Frankleben-Runstedter See-
Südfeldsee- WSF
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12072


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Bodelschwinghtour.
Heute Morgen war es noch ziemlich frisch als ich mich zum Treffpunkt 09:30 Uhr Marktplatz WeiÃenfels auf den Weg machte. An den Ohren zwickte es schon ganz ordentlich und an den Fingerspitzen sah es nicht anders aus. Da es aber lt. Wetterbericht heute wieder warm werden sollte, lieÃ ich die langen Handschuhe mal im Schrank liegen. Ich war gespannt wie viel Fahrer heute mit fahren wÃ¼rden. Es hatten sich per Mail zwei Fahrer als Teilnehmer angemeldet, die ich noch nicht kannte. Um 09.20 Uhr stand ich noch einsam auf dem Marktplatz, aber kurz danach trafen die beiden Mitfahrer, Klaus und Frank ein. Gemeinsam wurde noch bis zum Glockenschlag 09:30 Uhr der Rathausturmuhr gewartet und nach dem verklingen des letzten Gongschlages ging es auch sofort los Ã¼ber die PfennigbrÃ¼cke durch den neuen Park in der Markwerbener StraÃe auf dem Saaleradweg bis Uichteritz. Ab hier dann weiter zum nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsrand von Lobitzsch. Dort nach SÃ¼den und an der Saalehangkante hoch Richtung Igelsberg. Unterhalb des Igelsberg
dann weiter bis zum SchloÃ Goseck. Von Goseck auf Trails
durch den Wald nordÃ¶stlich des Sportplatzes. Auf den Wanderweg am Hochufer weiter nach Westen bis zur L205. Dann der StraÃe 440 m gefolgt und auf den Rundwanderweg Neuenburg am SchieÃplatz vorbei weiter Ã¼ber die L207 Richtung WeinberghÃ¤user. Auf den dortigen Naturlehrpfad durch den Wald zum Uhrengedenkstein. Nach einer kurzen Pause dann auf den Wirtschaftsweg runter bis GroÃjena. Ab GroÃjena dann auf den Unstrutradweg
bis nach Freyburg Marktplatz. Jetzt fuhren wir bis zur RotkÃ¤ppchen Sektkellerei weiter und folgten dann den ordentlichen Anstieg, Wanderweg, hoch zu dem Schweigenberg. Von hier oben hat man von der neugeschaffenen Sitzgruppe einen sehr schÃ¶nen Blick Ã¼ber Freyburg in Richtung SÃ¼den.
Von der HÃ¶he dann nÃ¶rdlich des Schweigenberg bergab bis zum Zscheiplitzer Natur und Geschichtslehrpfad. Auf  diesen dann weiter in Richtung der Weinberge bergauf bis zur B180. Auf der B180 170 m nach  Norden und dort nach Westen auf den Zscheiplitzer Natur und Geschichtslehrpfad weiter bis zum Bodelschwinghdenkmal.
Ab hier dann weiter westlich des Steinbruchs bis zum SÃ¼hnestein.
Vom SÃ¼hnestein ging es dann nach genau nach Osten in die  Neue GÃ¶hle.
UngefÃ¤hr 550 m nach Ãberqueren der B180 an der Wegekreuzung dann genau nach Norden weiter. Kurz vor der Waldkante, am illegalen Entsorgungspunkt von einer PKW-Ford Komplettinnenausstattung,
nach Nordosten abgebogen. Nach ca. 50 m dann ein kurzer unfreiwilliger Halt, bei Klaus war die Luft aus dem Vorderrad entwichen. Sicherlich ein Durchschlag von einem StÃ¼ck  Schotter kurz vorher. Der Schlauch wurde  mit hilfreicher UnterstÃ¼tzung von Frank schnellgewechselt
und so konnte es weiter durch die Neue GÃ¶hle nach Norden gehen. SÃ¼dlich Ebersroda verlieÃen wir das Waldgebiet der Neuen GÃ¶hle und fuhren auf den Rundwanderweg Neuenburg bis nach Ebersroda. Der Ort wurde westlich umfahren und auf der StraÃe bis nach Baumersroda weiter gefahren. Baumersroda wurde ebenfalls westlich umfahren. Am westlichen Ortsrand dann genau nach Norden weiter zum Gleinaer Grund. Am RÃ¼ckhaltebecken Gleinaer Grundvorbei weiter in nordÃ¶stlicher Richtung durch den Grund bis nach St. Micheln. In St. Micheln noch ein kleiner Abstecher zur Geiselquelle
und dann entlang der Geisel bis zum Wasserrad, hier Gruppenfoto.
Wir folgten der Geisel weiter am linken Ufer und Ã¼berquerten sie dann wieder in HÃ¶he des Seniorenheims. Die Wasserdurchfahrt der Geisel vertagten wir auf Niedrigwasser und fuhren auf der Umgehung der Furt durch den Tunnel zum oberen Rundweg des Geiseltalsees. Am rechten Ufer der Geisel dann runter bis zum unteren Rundweg, den wir dann in Richtung Osten bis zu den Filmkulissen fÃ¼r den MÃ¤rchenfilm âSechs SchwÃ¤neâ folgten. Den Kulissenbauern ein wenig beim Arbeiten zugeschaut
und dann weiter nach Neumark zum Aussichtsturm, hier Mittagspause. Nach der Pause bis zum Abzweig Braunbedra, Ostseite der Halde PfÃ¤nnerhall, weiter. Hier dann Tourende. Frank und Klaus fuhren dann Richtung SÃ¼dfeldsee weiter Richtung WeiÃenfels und  ich folgte den Rundweg weiter bis Frankleben wo ich den See in Richtung Merseburg verlieÃ.
Ich hatte dann heute 63 km und 592 HM auf dem Tacho, Frank und Klaus sicherlich noch rund 20 km mehr.
Das Wetter war eigentlich optimal fÃ¼r die Tour, auch wenn es am Morgen noch ziemlich frisch war.
Sonne und SchweiÃ war jedenfalls zur GenÃ¼ge vorhanden.
Der Dank gilt meinen Mitfahrern, die mir immer Ã¼berall hin gefolgt sind. Euch eine schÃ¶ne Woche, bis vielleicht demnÃ¤chst wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Ich kann nur sagen, alle die vielleicht mitfahren wollten und auf Grund der frostigen Temperaturen am Morgen es vorgezogen haben zu Hause zu bleiben, haben etwas verpasst. 
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mqjmccbpmjvhqgwl


----------



## Udo1 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
bin gerade von einer kleinen Feierabendrunde in die Dunkelheit, um den Geiseltalsee, mit Leffith zurück. War eine super Tour. Wir hatten den Rundweg für uns allein, d.h. in Höhe Krumpa ist die Filmcrew eingetroffen. Morgen werden sie wohl mit den Dreharbeiten beginnen. Ab der Marina fing es dann langsam an zu nieseln. Ab Klobikauer Halde dann schon etwas stärker. Man sollte aber auf der Heerstraße im dunkeln immer bremsbereit sein. Da kreuzten schon mal einige Rehe unseren Kurs. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert, es wurde keiner vom Bike geschupst.
Nächste Woche gibt es wieder eine Feierabendtour in die Dunkelheit.
Werde sie imn LMB veröffentlichen.


----------



## iMER.seburg (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Udo1!
Schöner Bericht vom 16.10.! 
Da haben wir uns knapp verpasst, da ich am 15. entgegengesetzt (nach Klosterhäseler) gefahren bin und am 16. wieder zurück nach MER. Ab Zscheiplitz hatten wir so ziemlich die gleiche Strecke und ich war 14.30 Uhr an der Marina... 
Schade, aber ich hatte das Sühnekreuz beim Steinbruch schon als mein neues WoBI-RätselBild fotografiert. Damit kann ich jetzt wohl nicht mehr punkten...


----------



## leffith (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Udo, 
war wieder eine schöne Tour. Bei dem tollen Rückenwind auf der Rückfahrt konnte man den Regen fast vergessen.   Na dann wünsche ich dir eine schöne Woche und hoffe das wir in der nächsten Woche wieder eine Tour hinbekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2011)

leffith schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> war wieder eine schöne Tour. Bei dem tollen Rückenwind auf der Rückfahrt konnte man den Regen fast vergessen.   Na dann wünsche ich dir eine schöne Woche und hoffe das wir in der nächsten Woche wieder eine Tour hinbekommen.


Hallo leffith,
das wird schon klappen mit einer Feierabendtour. War wirklich eine Klasse Tour.
Nachfolgend noch ein paar Fotos von gestern.
Südostufer vom See mit entgegenkommender Tschu Tschu Bahn, letzte Runde.
Die Wagenburg der Filmcrew, heute wird wohl gedreht worden sein.
Die Marina einmal anders schon mit der Abendbeleuchtung.
Unsere Lichtkegel, kurz vor der Begegnung mit den Rehen.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
die heutige Mittwochstour war eine Tour mit ordentlichen Wind von vorn.
Thomas vom White Rock Tourenteam und ich trafen uns schon beizeiten um 08:40 Uhr in Frankleben am Bahnhof. Mit der Burgenlandbahn sollte es bis Querfurt gehen. Die Bahn war pÃ¼nktlich, wir stiegen ein und fuhren los, leider nur bis MÃ¼cheln, da war Endstation. Wir hatten die Bahn erwischt die nur bis MÃ¼cheln fÃ¤hrt, die nach Querfurt fÃ¤hrt 1 Stunde spÃ¤ter. Also raus aus der Bahn und runter zum oberen Rundweg Geiseltalsee, auf diesen dann weiter bis StÃ¶bnitz. Von hier auf der gesperrten K2162 in Richtung LangeneichstÃ¤dt weiter, die ICE-Baustelle wurde ein wenig auf der BaustraÃe umfahren.
Am dortigen Bahnhof angekommen entschlossen wir uns bis Querfurt weiter zu fahren. Es ging ab jetzt auf dem 3 StÃ¤dteradweg weiter an der LangeneichstÃ¤dter Warte vorbei. Von MÃ¼cheln an fuhren wir ja schon geraume Zeit auf der Querfurter Platte. Der Wind konnte so aus westlicher Richtung ungebremst Ã¼ber die FlÃ¤che wehen und uns somit richtig beim vorwÃ¤rtskommen ausbremsen. In Querfurt schnell noch einen Abstecher zum Opel Autohaus, weil dort heute der Verkaufswagen fÃ¼r die beste Bratwurst im sÃ¼dlichen Sachsen Anhalt steht. Also ein Ring Bratwurst in den Rucksack und weiter ging es auf dem Radweg parallel zur L172 den Ziegelrodaer Forst entgegen. Der Wind wurde stÃ¤rker, er bremste uns bei einigen BÃ¶en bis auf 10 km/h ab, fanden wir gar nicht lustig. Aber der Wald war schon in Sichtweite, zuvor Ã¼berholten wir noch einige Kinder mit ihren Erziehern und machten ihnen noch Mut bis zum Wald durch zuhalten.
Der Ziegelrodaer Forst Herrmannseck erreichten wir dann kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter und konnten jetzt entspannter auf den Himmelsscheibenweg am Gedenkstein fÃ¼r den Wald, aufgestellt vom Reichsarbeitsdienst, vorbei
durch den Wald rollen. Noch ein kurzer Halt, um den Harvester bei der Arbeit zu zusehen.
Dann rollten wir zÃ¼gig nach Wangen, an der Arche vorbei, rein und fuhren gleich zu âMariaÂ´s guter Stubeâ.
Heute gab es lecker Makkaroni mit JÃ¤gerschnitzel, groÃe Portion und wieder einmal sehr preiswert.
Hat super geschmeckt. Danach weiter Ã¼ber die Unstrut nach Grosswangen. Hier dann nach SÃ¼den auf einer alten PflasterstraÃe Richtung Orlas den Berg hoch.
Die Makkaroni lagen uns schwer im Magen, der Weg zog sich hin. Aber auch dieser Weg war einmal zu Ende und so ging es wieder auf einen Wiesenweg leicht hÃ¼gelabwÃ¤rts Ã¼ber den Schwalbestalgraben zum Glockenbrunnen.
Hier auf einen Trampelpfad 30 m hangaufwÃ¤rts geschoben und dann weiter bis zu einem Wirtschaftsweg, der sich stetig bergan nach SÃ¼dwesten hinzog, weiter gefahren. Nach 1,2 km dann wieder nach SÃ¼den abgebogen und auf der HÃ¶he bis zum Orlas (355 m) weiter gefahren.)
Jetzt ging es wieder hÃ¼gelabwÃ¤rts
bis nach Bad Bibra in die KÃ¤sescheune, hier noch lecker RÃ¤ucherkÃ¤se gebunkert und dann weiter am Schwimmbad vorbei nach Osten Ã¼ber Golzen bis nach Laucha reingerollt. Ab Laucha dann wieder auf den Unstrutradweg Ã¼ber WeischÃ¼tz,
Freyburg , GroÃ und Kleinjena nach Naumburg zum Bahnhof. Hier nach 86 bzw. beim Thomas nach ca. 95 km und 836 HM Tourende.
Die Weg- Zeitberechnung hat wieder gestimmt, 10 Minuten  vor Abfahrt des Zuges standen wir auf dem Bahnsteig.
Es war wieder einmal eine sehr schÃ¶ne Tour durch den Saalekreis und Burgenlandkreis.
Ach ja noch ein Hinweis, die Burgenlandbahn fÃ¤hrt ja die nÃ¤chsten 5 Monate nicht mehr von Naumburg nach Wangen und der Schienenersatzverkehr nimmt auch entgegen erster Meldungen FahrrÃ¤der mit, soweit Platz vorhanden ist.
Die Wege waren trotz gestrigen Niederschlag und Forstarbeiten gut fahrbar, das Wetter hat auch gepasst, nur der Wind mit seinen BÃ¶en machte uns ein wenig zu schaffen. Die Temperaturen waren fÃ¼r diese Jahreszeit gerade richtig.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qhikkmedzjthjtgk


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
nächste Mittwochstour am 26.10.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Hafen Südfeldsee Großkayna.
Strecke:
Südfeldsee- Mücheln- Gleinaer Grund- Gleina- Nüssenberg- Weischütz-  Unstrutradweg- Freyburg- Großjena- Weinberghäuser- Goseck- Lobitzsch-  WSF
51 km und ca. 650 HM
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gamasche (20. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Heute gab es lecker Makkaroni mit Jägerschnitzel, große Portion und wieder einmal sehr preiswert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da habt Ihr es euch ja richtig gut gehen lassen.
Super Trikot hat der Thomas- grüß ihn mal von Annette & Marian


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
Dienstag um 17:05 Uhr Start Airpark Merseburg eine kleine Feierabendrunde in die Nacht. Licht nicht vergessen!
Rund um den Geiseltalsee auf einigen Umwegen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12389


----------



## Kasebi (23. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Dienstag um 17:05 Uhr Start Airpark Merseburg eine kleine Feierabendrunde in die Nacht. Licht nicht vergessen!
> Rund um den Geiseltalsee auf einigen Umwegen.
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12389



Es ist wie verhext. Wochenlang mach ich nur Frühschicht. Und ausgerechnet diese Woche habe ich Spätschicht.  Was solls. Ich wünsch euch trotzdem eine schöne Tour
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, gestern war ich mal bei den Thüringern auf Stempeljagd.
Und habe dabei auch die Burgruine Hohnstein besucht. Von hier oben hat man einen sagenhaften Ausblick über das thüringer Land.
Am Horizont sah man noch die dicken Nebelschwaden langziehen.
Die Sonne drang ganz langsam durch den Nebel, wie auf diesem Bild zu sehen ist.
Hier ein Blick von der Ruine nach Norden Richtung Landesgrenze zu Sachsen-Anhalt.
Leider ist von der Burg nicht mehr viel erhalten geblieben nach dem sie am 16.07.1629 niedergebrannt wurde.
Dafür gab es aber in der urigen Burgschänke, lecker Gerichte.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
auf der heutigen Mittwochstour waren 270 Jahre on Tour.
Treffpunkt wie immer der SÃ¼dfeldsee, Hafen in GroÃkayna um 10:00 Uhr.
Es waren mit dabei Thomas, Reinhard1 und Erhard aus WeiÃenfels, sowie ich als jÃ¼ngster, als Guide.
Vom See ging es auf den kÃ¼rzesten Weg zum Geiseltalsee und auf dem Rundweg Richtung MÃ¼cheln, aber heute auf dem oberen Rundweg. In MÃ¼cheln heute mal nicht die Geisel Durchquerung, sondern die BrÃ¼cke benutzt. Weiter am Rathaus vorbei zum GeiseltalhÃ¶henweg und auf diesem
bis zum Kohlberg. Ãber den Kohlberg runter nach St. Micheln und dann durch den Gleinaer Grund bis Gleina. Ab Gleina dann 1,14 km auf der L209 nach SÃ¼dwesten. Hier bogen wir dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SÃ¼den ab. Den folgten wir Ã¼ber âLanger Bergâ bis zum NÃ¼ssenberg. Wir genossen die super Aussicht von oben in und Ã¼ber das Unstruttal.
Danach auf einen Singeltrail runter nach WeischÃ¼tz.
Durch WeischÃ¼tz weiter nach Osten, diesmal nicht auf den Unstrutradweg abgebogen, sondern nach Osten den Berg hoch, grobe Richtung Schafberg mit kleinen Umwegen.
Dann durch die alten KalkbrÃ¼che westlich Zscheiplitz, am SÃ¼dhang
zum Unstruttal weiter bis Zscheiplitz Kanone.
Reinhard Ã¼berprÃ¼fte nochmal den hohlen Baum,
dann ging es runter zum Unstrutradweg und auf diesem nach Freyburg zum BÃ¤cker. Hier Verpflegungsstopp. Nach der StÃ¤rkung dann auf dem Untrutradweg weiter  bis GroÃjena, wo sich der Guide verabschiedete. Meine drei Begleiter fuhren weiter auf dem Unstrut und Saaleradweg bis WSF und ich begab mich auf NebenstraÃen Ã¼ber Dobichau hoch zum Luftschiff, wo ich dann den Ã¶kumenischen Pilgerweg bis nach Merseburg folgte.
Es war eine schÃ¶ne Tour, bei auch etwas Sonne, aber trocken. Die Wege waren alle gut fahrbar.
Am Ende waren es bei mir 80 km und 595 HM.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wuuoatmkphyhhfhv


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
nächste  Mittwochstour am 02.11.
Treffpunkt: 10:00 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz Weißenfels
oder 08:40 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg zwecks Anfahrt nach Weißenfels.
*Strecke:*
WSF-Leißling-Posenhain- Panisch Haus- Mühlenwanderweg- Mertendorf-  Hainschacht- Waldgebiet Wettaburg- Beuditz- Wethauradweg-  Steinbachradweg- Löbitz- Stößen- Nöbeditz- Lohmühle- Natschkebachtal-  Gröbitz- Prittitz- Bahnhof Prittitz- Obergreißlau- Langendorf-  Weißenfels

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12072

Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mnojtyzbotoihvlx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde -Rund um den Geiseltalsee- in dieser Woche?
Es wird ja jetzt schon früh dunkel, Licht ist also schon mal angebracht.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo lieber Udo, leffith fühlt sich angesprochen und da ich immer noch nicht fahren kann, geschweige denn üben , freut er sich darauf, schreib ihm ab wann, LG katrin


----------



## Kasebi (31. Oktober 2011)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> ....und da ich immer noch nicht fahren kann, ....


Hallo Bonsaibikerin
Ich hatte mich eigentlich auf eine gemeinsame Tour am 13.11. gefreut. Udo hat mir schon berichtet das es dich entschärft hat und du nicht mitfahren kannst.Schade. Und egal was du hast. Eins ist sicher. Die beste Krankheit taugt nichts. In diesem Sinne gute Besserung. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## andi65 (31. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde -Rund um den Geiseltalsee- in dieser Woche?
> Es wird ja jetzt schon früh dunkel, Licht ist also schon mal angebracht.


 
Hallo Udo,

nach 20:00Uhr kein Problem, da bin ich gern mit dabei .


----------



## Udo1 (1. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde -Rund um den Geiseltalsee- in dieser Woche?
> Es wird ja jetzt schon früh dunkel, Licht ist also schon mal angebracht.



Donnerstag 17:05 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Airpark und nicht vergessen die Akkus zu laden.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12389


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2011)

Hallo,
die heutige Mittwochstour fÃ¼hrte uns durch den Burgenlandkreis.
Treffpunkt war ja 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz WeiÃenfels, die Anreise des Guides erfolgte ab 08:40 Uhr von Merseburg Ã¼ber den SÃ¼dfeldsee. In HÃ¶he der Badestelle am SÃ¼dfeldsee traf ich noch Bikermario, der ebenfalls zum Treffpunkt unterwegs war. Gemeinsam legten wir dann den Rest der Strecke zurÃ¼ck.
Auf dem Marktplatz fuhr Thomas schon seine AufwÃ¤rmrunden. Reinhard1 gesellte sich dann auch noch dazu, mit Trekkingrad da MTB zur Generalreparatur ist. Also in Gedanken schnell die Route etwas abgeÃ¤ndert und Punkt 10:00 Uhr fuhren wir Richtung Saaleradweg. Auf diesem dann weiter Richtung LeiÃling und Oeblitzschleuse. Von der Oeblitzschleuse dann weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis SchÃ¶nburg âNeue Weltâ. Jetzt folgten wir den MÃ¼hlenwanderweg durch das Kroppental
Ã¼ber Wethau und Wetterscheid bis Beuditz. Nach Beuditz folgten wir den neuen Wethauradweg  bis zur SteinmÃ¼hle in GroÃgestewitz. Ab hier dann am linken Ufer des Steinbaches
auf dem ausgewiesenen Radweg LÃ¶bitz. Hier einen Abstecher zum dortigen Fleischer, bei dem es auch Kaffee gibt, aber leider geschlossen. Also retour und am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsrand von LÃ¶pitz in das dortige WaldstÃ¼ck
und den Lauf des Steinbaches weiter stromaufwÃ¤rts gefolgt. Ca. 1 km vor Pauscha mussten wir auf die L200 ausweichen und bis Pauscha weiterfahren. Fast am Ortsausgang 90Â° nach Norden den Berg hoch abgebogen. Auf der HÃ¶he von der man einen sehr guten und weiten Rundblick Ã¼ber das Land hat eine kurze Pause.
Wir folgten den Wirtschaftsweg weiter bis StÃ¶ssen und NÃ¶beditz. Ab NÃ¶beditz dann weiter nach PriestÃ¤dt und auf den dortigen Wanderweg in das Nautschketal. In GrÃ¶bitz angekommen den Hang hoch zur L199.
Aber zuvor noch der Eule einen Besuch abgestattet.
Am nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsausgang von GrÃ¶bitz wieder die L199 verlassen und auf den Wirtschaftsweg weiter bis  zum westlichen Ortsausgang von Prittitz weiter gerollt. Prittitz von West nach Ost durchquert und dann zum Bahnhof Prittitz hin abgebogen. Nach Ãberquerung der Bahnanlage der Burgenlandbahn auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach ObergreiÃlau weiter gefahren. Die Fahrt fÃ¼hrte uns dann Ã¼ber Langendorf nach WeiÃenfels zum Startpunkt der heutigen Tour. Nach schnell 2 Zielkaffee und ein StÃ¼ck Mohnkuchen verzehrt, bevor ich den RÃ¼ckweg nach Merseburg Ã¼ber den SÃ¼dfeldsee antrat.
Bei mir waren es dann 91 km und 630 HM bei Sonne pur gewesen. Die Wege waren allesamt gut fahrbar. In den Waldabschnitten musste man aber schon gut aufpassen, da sehr viel Laub den Untergrund verdeckte und man nicht immer wusste wie es darunter aussah.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=virzmioesaxbeote
Und morgen 17:05 zur Nachtfahrt, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Airpark, wer also mit mÃ¶chte sollte am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (3. November 2011)

Da habt ihr ein supertolles Wetter und eine super Tour erlebt. Eigentlich auch nicht anders zu erwarten


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2011)

Hallo,
bin soeben von der Nachtfahrt um den Geiseltalsee mit leffith zurück.
War eine super Tour bei gutem Wetter und wenig Wind.
Unterhalb der Halde Pfännerhall in Richtung Marina Mücheln.
Die Marina einmal aus einer anderen Sicht.
Der Lichtstrahl meiner 60 Lux Lampe hat mich vollkommen überzeugt.
Der Nachteil einer mit dem Rad star verbundenen Lampe ist eben immer die Ausleuchtung in den Kurven.
In Frankleben noch ein Foto und dann nichts wie zurück, der Magen knurrte schon.
Es begegneten uns 3 Biker, einer ohne Licht, war schon etwas älter. Und noch zwei sportliche Biker, die wir schon von Stöbnitz bemerkten, als sie in Höhe Weinberg fuhren. Trotz Dunkelheit wurde ich erkannt und gegrüßt, leider konnte ich wegen der Dunkelheit nicht erkennen wer mich erkannt hat.
Nächste Nachtfahrt in der nächsten Woche.


----------



## Turboprop (3. November 2011)

Hallo Udo,
ich bin letzten Oktober mal bei dir mitgefahren. Interessant, wen man so abends alles am Geiseltalsee sieht 
Wir haben euch auch schon vom Weinberg oben gesehen, denn wir mussten absteigen, weil eine Herde Ziegen uns den Weg versperrte. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich nochmal!

PS: Schiebt ihr eigentlich immer den Weinberg hoch?


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2011)

Turboprop schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> ich bin letzten Oktober mal bei dir mitgefahren. Interessant, wen man so abends alles am Geiseltalsee sieht
> Wir haben euch auch schon vom Weinberg oben gesehen, denn wir mussten absteigen, weil eine Herde Ziegen uns den Weg versperrte.
> 
> ...


Eigentlich nicht, wir hatten eine kleine Panne. Kette runter, sind danach aber sofort wieder aufgestiegen. War eine schöne Runde, na vielleicht sieht man sich nächste Woche wieder irgendwo am See.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (4. November 2011)

Es ist aber auch wie verhext. Da fährt man 2 Stunden einsam durch die Dunkelheit und wenn mal die Kette abspringt begegnen uns 2 der 3 einzigen Biker außer uns am See.  Aber war trotzdem ne tolle Tour bei schönen Wetter.


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2011)

Hallo,
nächste Mittwochstour, am 09.11. geht nach Großheringen.
Treffpunkt 1: 09:36 Uhr mit DB nach Großheringen; Hopperticket bis Bad Sulza lösen.

Treffpunkt 2: Bahnsteig 4 Weißenfels, Hopperticket ebenfalls bis Bad Sulza lösen
Ich befinde mich schon im Zug.
Strecke: Großheringen-Lachstödt- Schmiedhausen- Stöben- Camburg- Schleusener  Grund- Schleusen- Frauenprießnitz- Dorndorf- Hirschroda- Wilsdorf- Bad  Sulza*
*Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zwhdfkixhivrkili
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12389


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2011)

Hallo,
am Donnerstag, den 10.11. eine Feierabendtour. Treffpunkt wie gehabt um 17:05 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark.
Genügend Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## leffith (7. November 2011)

Na dann schauen wir mal ob sich noch jemand zu uns gesellt.


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2011)

leffith schrieb:


> Na dann schauen wir mal ob sich noch jemand zu uns gesellt.


Joh, das werden mir mal machen. Aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass wir sind wieder allein unterwegs sind.


----------



## leffith (7. November 2011)

Das wird wohl so passieren. Den ist es allen zu kalt und zu dunkel. Dabei ist es so schon ruhig auf den Wegen. Hatte ich heute Morgen auf dem Weg nach Halle auch. Kaum Radfahrer auf den Radwegen aber auf den Straßen stauten sich die Blechkisten. Ich rollte gut durch.


----------



## Kasebi (7. November 2011)

leffith schrieb:


> Den ist es allen zu kalt und zu dunkel.


 Nicht ganz. Es gibt Leute die würden ganz gern mit fahren. Leider hab ich aber diese Woche Spätschicht und muß bis 23:15 Uhr arbeiten. Übrigens wenn ihr nächste Woche was vorhabt kann ich mitkommen. Da habe ich Urlaub wenn kein Kollege krank wird.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Es gibt Leute die würden ganz gern mit fahren. Leider hab ich aber diese Woche Spätschicht und muß bis 23:15 Uhr arbeiten. Übrigens wenn ihr nächste Woche was vorhabt kann ich mitkommen. Da habe ich Urlaub wenn kein Kollege krank wird.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Sieht gut aus, kann man ja wieder mit einem Abgrillen verbinden, was meint den Andi65 dazu?


----------



## leffith (7. November 2011)

Einen Einweggrill hätte ich zu bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi65 (7. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Donnerstag, den 10.11. eine Feierabendtour. Treffpunkt wie gehabt um 17:05 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark.
> Genügend Licht nicht vergessen


 
Feierabendtour gern, aber 17:00 ist noch kein Feierabend



Udo1 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, kann man ja wieder mit einem Abgrillen verbinden, was meint den Andi65 dazu?


 
bin gern dabei, nur unter der Woche wird es leider etwas später wenn ich mich aufs Rad schwingen kann. Hatte ich aber schon im Post1696 geschrieben. Aluschalen mit schwarzen Steinen liegen bei mir im Keller auch noch rum, daran soll es nicht scheitern.
Komm Udo mach mal 'nen Plan, sonst kommen wir nie zum Grillen.


----------



## Kasebi (8. November 2011)

andi65 schrieb:


> Komm Udo mach mal 'nen Plan, sonst kommen wir nie zum Grillen.


Machen wirs doch wieder wie im letzten Jahr. Und wegen der Zeit richten wir uns nach Andi.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Machen wirs doch wieder wie im letzten Jahr. Und wegen der Zeit richten wir uns nach Andi.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


genau so machen wir es Kasebi. Andi mach einen Vorschlag, wenn es bei Dir passt.


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2011)

Hallo,
am Freitag, den 11.11. eine kleine Ausfahrt in die 5. Jahreszeit.
Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr Kreisverkehr Airpark Merseburg.
Treffpunkt 2 09:35 Uhr Frankleben Kirche.
Rundkurs auf Umwegen nach Querfurt und dann weiter auf Umwegen zurück nach Merseburg/Geiseltalsee.
Pfannkuchen gibt es natürlich auch.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11888


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2011)

Hallo,
als ich heute Morgen aus dem Fenster schaute sah es gar nicht gut aus. Geringe Sichtweite und kühl, der Nebel hüllte alles ein. Nun es nützte ja alles nichts, Reinhard1 wartete in Leißling auf dem Bahnsteig. Also um 09:36 Uhr rein in den Regionalexpress Richtung Eisenach, in Leißling stieg dann Reinhard1 dazu. Im Zugabteil waren noch zwei Tourer die ihre 3 letzten Stempel einfahren wollten. Sie stiegen in Naumburg aus, wir in Großheringen. Vom Bahnhof Großheringen dann Richtung Saale zurück, über die überdachte Ilmbrücke rüber und dann die Mühlstraße den Berg hoch auf die alte Lachstedter Straße mit ihrem naturbelassenen Pflaster.
Sicherlich stammte das Pflaster noch aus dem 19. Jahrhundert, vielleicht war es sogar noch älter. Es ging stetig bergan bis Lachstedt. Lachstedt besteht ja nur aus einer Handvoll Häuser. Der Ort wurde also schnell passiert und die K113 weiter nach Süden gefolgt bis Schmiedehausen. Durch der Dorfstraße durch den Ort bis zur Camburger Straße und auf dieser 765 m nach Südosten bis zur Waldkante. Jetzt wurde die Straße verlassen und es ging in den Wald rein.
Südlich des Stöbener Grundes auf einen Talabwärts führenden Höhenweg ging  es dann auf einen mit einer starken Laubschicht bedeckten Waldweg stetig talwärts.
Jetzt hieß es gut aufpassen, man wusste ja nicht immer was sich so unter dem Laub befand. Der Weg endete ungefähr in der Ortsmitte von Stöben. In Stöben wurde die Saale überquert und auf dem rechtseitigen Saaleufer fuhren wir dann bis Tümpling weiter. In Tümpling bogen wir dann zu dem Saalewanderweg am Saalesteilufer ab.
Wir folgten diesen flankiert vom hohen Kalksteinufer bis Camburg. Dann auf der B88 durch den Ort in östlicher Richtung, wo wir dann auf die Straße Schillerplatz abbogen und leicht hügelan weiter fuhren. Am Ende der Straße gab es dann eine kleine Schikane,
wer sie nicht kennt denkt hier ist der Weg zu Ende. Aber dahinter beginnt ein schöner Singletrail durch den Schleuskauer Grund, mit einem grünen Balken markiert.
Zwischendurch lagen noch so zwei Bäume quer über den Weg, was aber nicht wirklich als Hindernis angesehen wurde. Es ging immer schön langsam den Grund hoch, bis uns ein elektrischer Zaun den Weg versperrte. Er war genau auf einer Länge von 50 Metern über den Weg gespannt,
dahinter befand sich eine Schafsherde. Man konnte den Zaun am Hang einigermaßen umfahren. Danach war es ein wenig unappetitlich, die Schafe waren vorher auf diesem Abschnitt gewesen und die Hinterlassenschaften legten sich um Reifen und Rahmen sowie auf der Wasserflasche ab, war nicht so toll. Kurz vor Schleuskau stießen wir auf die K147, auf der wir dann in den Ort reinrollten, die Reifen reinigten sich jetzt sehr schnell, war auch nicht so angenehm. Weiter durch den Ort, wo es schien, als ob die  Zeit hier wohl stehen geblieben ist. Auf der K148 dann weiter nach Süden bis nach Frauenpriessnitz. Der Track führte mich durch den Ort Richtung Südwesten bis wir vor dem Sportlerheim standen. Hier war der Weg erst einmal zu Ende. Laut Track hätten wir jetzt quer über den Sportplatz fahren müssen, das wollten wir aber auf gar keinen Fall. Kurze Geländeorientierung und schon wurde eine alternative Strecke ausgemacht. Es ging zurück ca. 100 Meter, dann über eine kleine Wiese Süden zu einem Schotterweg der an der Talkante nach Westen führte.
Den folgten wir dann durch den Frauenpriessnitzer Holz und das Frauenpriessnitzer Tal bis zur L2306. Es war eine tolle Abfahrt, aber auch hier massenhaft Laub unter dem sich Fels und Steine befanden.
Es hieß auch hier gut aufpassen wenn man nicht stürzen wollte. Wir folgten dann der L2306 durch das Tautenburger Tal nach Osten bis zum Einstieg in das Brummtal. Geplant war das Brummtal zu durchfahren, leider gab es hier aber keinen Weg mehr.
Also eine Umgehung gesucht und auch gefunden. Wir querten also das Wofstal und fuhren an der Hangkante unterhalb Hankelsberges in südwestlicher Richtung weiter. Dann mussten wir aus dem Sattel und den Berg hoch schieben,
der Schweiß trat aus allen Poren aus und es wurde wärmer unter der Windjacke. Auf der Höhe angekommen dann weiter über eine Wiese bis zu einem Weg. Den folgten wir nach Westen, er wurde immer schmaler und einmal war dann Schluss, Sackgasse. Also wieder zurück und den Weg in die entgegengesetzte Richtung gefolgt, der und dann auf den Rundwanderweg Rund um Jena führte roter Balken. Auf diesen dann runter bis nach Dorndorf. Die Saale wurde überquert und auf der Horizontale dann das linke Saale Ufer hoch bis wir auf die Hirschrodaer Straße stießen, auf dieser dann weiter bis zum Gartenweg. Den Gartenweg entlang bis zur L2303. Diese folgten wir bis zur Gabelung der K146 und folgten diesen Lauf bis nach Wilsdorf. Durch Wilsdorf weiter nach bis Eckolstädt. Hier war es etwas kompliziert den Ort zu durchfahren, der Pfad den wir suchten war etwas versteckt, wurde aber auch gefunden und dann ging es über die L1059 weiter nach Norden an den Kraftwerken vorbei bis nach Bad Sulza zum Imbiss. Schnell noch einen Kaffee und eine Bratwurst
und dann mit dem heißen Becher in der Hand zum Bahnhof gekurbelt. Rauf auf den Bahnsteig und 4 Minuten später rollte auch schon der Zug ein. Der Zug brachte uns dann nach 41 km und 835 HM nach Weißenfels und Merseburg zurück.
Bei mir waren es dann 16 Punkte für das WP-Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER. Bei Reinhard1 auch so viel, so dass wir und heute ein wenig in der Teamwertung nach vorne hin verbessern konnten.
Es war eine tolle Tour mit Nebel pur bis auf eine Ausnahme, in Frauenpriessnitz schien auch mal die Sonne.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xdrldlvvykxxvwaa


----------



## andi65 (9. November 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Machen wirs doch wieder wie im letzten Jahr. Und wegen der Zeit richten wir uns nach Andi.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


 
Dann werf ich einfach mal den Donnerstag den 17.11. in die Runde und Treffpunkt 19:00 Seglerhafen Südfeldsee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (10. November 2011)

Also ich bin dabei


----------



## Kasebi (10. November 2011)

andi65 schrieb:


> ...Donnerstag den 17.11. ...19:00 Seglerhafen Südfeldsee?





leffith schrieb:


> Also ich bin dabei



Ich oocchh
Andi du und Reinhard seit doch im letztenJahr in WSF gestartet und auch dort hin zurück gefahren. Macht ihr das wieder so? Wenn ja würde ich mich euch ab WSF anschließen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (10. November 2011)

Ich war im vorigen Jahr noch nicht dabei und stoße dann mit Udo zu euch.


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2011)

@leffith,
muss für heute 17:00 Uhr leider kurzfristig absagen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2011)

*BRUSTGURTFAHRER WP-Abgrillen*,
dann am 17.11. wie Andi65 vorgeschlagen hat.


andi65 schrieb:


> Dann werf ich einfach mal den Donnerstag den 17.11. in die Runde und Treffpunkt 19:00 Seglerhafen Südfeldsee?





leffith schrieb:


> Also ich bin dabei





Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich oocchh
> Andi du und Reinhard seit doch im letztenJahr in WSF gestartet und auch dort hin zurück gefahren. Macht ihr das wieder so? Wenn ja würde ich mich euch ab WSF anschließen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Treffpunkt: Hafen Südfeldsee/ Großkayna
Zeit 19:00 Uhr
Andi 65 und leffith bringen einen Einweggrill mit , den habt ihr ja noch im Keller, wie ich gelesen habe.
Ach ja Anzündhilfe nicht vergessen, sonst tanzen wir wieder wie Rumpelstielzchen um den Grill und versuchen die Kohle zum glühen zu bringen.
Jeder bringt sein Grillgut selber mit.
Einen geeigneten Grillplatz am Südfeldsee mit Weitsicht werde ich noch suchen und sicherlich auch finden.
Hoffentlich haben wir einen wolkenlosen Abend.
Also dann bis zum 17.11.
@Reinhard1 und GTdanni ihr seit doch sicherlich auch dabei.


----------



## Reinhard1 (10. November 2011)

Ja ich bin auch dabei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt und gesund bleibe.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2011)

Hallo,
heute fand die Karnevalleröffnungstour durch den Burgen.- und Saalekreis statt.
Treffpunkt war 09:35 der Geiseltalsee in Frankleben. Reinhard1 und Rainer aus WSF waren schon am Treffpunkt als Harti und Erich von den Merseburgern und ich eintrafen. Da es noch ziemlich frisch war legten wir auch gleich los. Am Südufer des Sees ging es bis nach Neumark zum Aussichtsturm. Hier mussten wir erst einmal ein Aufwärmstopp einlegen.
Danach fuhr es sich schon etwas wärmer gleich besser. Wir folgten dann den oberen Seerundweg bis Stöbnitz und folgten dann der gesperrten Ortsverbindungsstraße Stöbnitz- Langeneichstädt. Auf der Hälfte der Strecke passierten wir die ICE-Baustelle. Dann weiter Richtung Bahnhof Langeneichstädt, um am dortigen Imbisswagen, der Verpflegungshalt einzulegen. Es gab lecker Pfannkuchen und Kräppelchen, dazu einen heißen Pott Kaffee mit Schuss.
Rainer verließ uns hier nach dem Stopp wieder, er musste etwas eher im Heimatort sein. Zu viert ging es dann auf dem Städteradweg weiter bis Querfurt. In Querfurt dann mit einer kleinen Kampfkurve über das Gewerbegebiet an der B180 zum Markt in Querfurt. Dort dann zum Aufwärmen einrücken im Kaffee  an der Querne. Bei lecker Mohnkuchen und großem Kaffee
rüsteten wir uns für  den nun folgenden starken  und kalten Ostwind der uns auf der Rücktour entgegen blasen sollte. Auf dem Himmelsscheibenradweg ging es durch Querfurt bis Obhausen. Bis Obhausen hatten wir noch glück, wir fuhren im leichten Windschatten, aber nach Obhausen auf dem Feldweg bekamen wir die Wucht des kalten Ostwindes in voller Stärke zu spüren. In Höhe von Neuweidenbach überquerten wir die L172 nach Süden bis zum 3 Städteradweg (Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben). Diesen folgten wir dann wieder bis zur Langeneichstädter Warte, wo wir unsere Rucksäcke um einige Fläschchen leichter machten.
Nach der umweltfreundlichen Entsorgung des Leergutes ging es weiter auf dem genannten Radweg bis zur Heerstraße unterhalb der Klobikauer Halde. Am Abzweig des Goetheradweges Heerstraße wurde Reinhard1 verabschiedet,
er folgte  jetzt dem Goetheradweg  Richtung Geiseltalsee nach Weißenfels. Wir folgten den Verlauf der Heerstraße weiter bis nach Merseburg, wo die Tour nach 22 WP-Punkten beendet wurde. Auf den letzten 10 km kam dann noch die Sonne durch die Wolken, dafür nahm der Wind aber kräftig an Stärke zu.
Es war wieder eine schöne WP-Tour die die BRUSTGURTFAHRER in der Mannschaftswertung ordentlich nach vorne gebracht hat.


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2011)

Hallo,
nächste Mittwochstour am 16.11.

Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg Kreuzung B91- Oeltznerstraße Penny Markt
08:45 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Marktplatz Weißenfels
Start: 10:00 Uhr in WSF
Strecke: WSF- Rödgen-Possenhain- Wethau- Mertendorf- Rennstrecke White Rock Mertendorf- Buchholz-  Bulabana- Michaelisholz- Bismarckturm- Bad Kösen- Almrich- Saaleradweg WSF
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12072


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2011)

Hallo,
die heutige Mittwochstour fand mal ohne vorherige Planung statt. Es war heute eine reine Explorertour, dass was das Bauchgefühl vorgab wurde  gefahren. Das einzige was geplant war, war der Startpunkt und die Startzeit. Das Navi wurde  heute ignoriert und keines Blickes gewürdigt, es diente nur zur Aufzeichnung der Strecke, eine Papierkarte kam auch nicht in Frage, immer nach dem Motto große Jungen brauchen keine Karte, denn da wo wir heute langfahren wollten waren eh keine Wege eingezeichnet. Es wurde heute mal alles ignoriert, wurde dann auch teilweise sehr interessant.
Als ich Merseburg verlassen hatte und die Linie der Burgenlandbahn bei Beuna überschritten hatte, sah die Welt irgendwie sehr winterlich aus.
Am Südfeldsee holte mich dann Bikermario ein, mit dem ich mich dann zum Treffpunkt machte. Vom Startpunkt WSF Marktplatz fuhren wir drei, Bikermario, Reinhard1 und ich, um 10:00 Uhr in Richtung WSF West los. Die erste Härteprüfung für unser Langzeitgedächtnis erfolgte dann in Leißling. Wo war er denn der Weg, den wir immer gefahren sind, um nach Rödgen zu gelangen. Wir fanden dann zwar den Weg, es war aber nicht der Weg, sondern ein anderer der uns aber auch in die Richtung führte wo wir hinwollten. Im Gedächtnis hatte ich mir das Gebiet zw. Rödgen und Franzosental eingeprägt. Nach Erreichen der Waldkante ging es dieses Mal mach links in den Wald rein. Ein etwas breiterer Weg führte durch das Waldgebiet und schickte uns natürlich auch sofort in zwei Sackgassen. Wir ließen uns nicht entmutigen und folgten einen neuen, der uns dann auch an der Tal Kante nach Possenhain runter führte.
Von Possenhain dann auf einen Feldweg weiter nach Südwesten. Auch hier an der Waldkante oberhalb des Kroppentals erste einmal einen schönen Waldweg, der hinter einer Kurve abrupt endete. Also retour und einen Weg in den Wald, den ich kurz zuvor im Augenwinkel erblickte, gefolgt. Es ging gut bergab und wir kamen im Kroppental am Panisch Haus auf dem Mühlenwanderweg raus. Jetzt folgten wir den Weg Richtung steinerner Engel. Ich wusste das es an der östlichen Talkante des Kroppentals eine Grotte geben sollte. Immer sind wir vorbei gefahren, niemals hatten wir einen Abstecher dahin gemacht, dass sollte heute anders sein. Also nichts wie hin über eine Wiese zur Talkante und da sahen wir sie schon die Grotte, genau genommen sind es zwei, dicht nebeneinander liegend.
Nach der Besichtigung dann wieder über die Wiese zurück zur Wethau, über die Brücke und weiter bis Klein Wethau östlicher Ortseingang. Mein nächstes Ziel war das Waldgebiet auf den östlichen Höhen des Wethautales zw. Käseberg und Halbberge. Aber zuerst wieder bergauf. Wege, oder zu mindestens einen Wildwechsel den man zur Not folgen konnte  gab es nicht. Nach zwei Kampfkurven auf Wiesenweg Sackgassen folgten wir dann einen Feldrain, der fahrbar. Er führte über die Höhe der Halbberge runter zur nicht mehr genutzten Eisenbahntrasse  Naumburg- Zeitz. Wir unterquerten die Bahnstrecke und folgten einen Wiesenweg parallel zum Schoppbach, der uns nach Mertendorf führte. Weiter durch Mertendorf durch und dann der Straße Mönchshof, als Sackgasse ausgeschildert, gefolgt. Dort wo Sackgasse dran steht muss für Biker nicht automatisch der Weg zu Ende sein, davon ließ ich mich leiten und siehe da, es gab einen schönen Trampelpfad darüber hinaus, der uns durch tiefes Laub durch den Wald die Höhe hoch führte. Na also es geht doch.
Oben angekommen folgten wir diversen  Feld und Wiesenwegen in hoffentlich richtiger Richtung.
Nach geraumer Zeit des pedalierens  stellten dann auch fest dass die Richtung stimmte. Auf der Höheangekommen entschloss ich mich doch mal nach rechts, also nach Norden abzubiegen. Der Entschluss war Richtung, denn schon nach einiger Zeit tauchten aus dem Nebel die ersten Gebäude Naumburgs auf. Wir fuhren weiter in nördlicher Richtung und machten dann den ersten Aufwärmhalt am Kiosk, der am Wegesrand stand. Der hatte Kaffee der  trinkfähig war, nicht zu heiß und auch noch nicht zu kalt, eben genau in der Mitte. Hier war dann die offizielle Explorertour zu Ende. Reinhard1 folgte dann den Saaleradweg nach Weißenfels zurück. Bikermario und ich folgten der Straßenführung zur Henne Brücke und fuhren nach der Saale weiter auf der Straße bis nach Markröhlitz. Jetzt ging es auf einen Wirtschaftsweg zum Luftschiff hoch, wo wir auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg trafen und ihn rückwärts bis Merseburg folgten.
Das Wetter war heute eher bescheiden, Nebel, nasskalt und feucht. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht und nach 23 WP Punkten war für mich die Tour dann zu Ende. Es waren dann noch 87 km und 688 HM geworden.
So und morgen geht es zum BRUSTGURTFAHRER Angrillen bei Nacht an den Südfeldsee.


----------



## wassermorti (17. November 2011)

einen schönen guten tag,

na das trifft sich ja gut. wir (3 radler) machen heute abend eine kleine tour um den see und werden so gegen 20 uhr im bereich hafen braunbedra sein. da ist es ja nicht weit zum südfeldsee. 
wenn ihr schon wisst wo der grill steht könnte man sich so ja kennen lernen.

na dann noch einen schönen tag.

morten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2011)

wassermorti schrieb:


> einen schönen guten tag,
> 
> na das trifft sich ja gut. wir (3 radler) machen heute abend eine kleine tour um den see und werden so gegen 20 uhr im bereich hafen braunbedra sein. da ist es ja nicht weit zum südfeldsee.
> wenn ihr schon wisst wo der grill steht könnte man sich so ja kennen lernen.
> ...


Vom Hafen den Rundweg ostwärts bis zur Baggerschaufel fahren.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (17. November 2011)

Das Abgrillen war eine wunderbare Idee. Das sollten wir zur Tradition werden lassen . Danke an alle netten Leute . Leffith und ich sind dann auch beim Angrilen dabei.


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2011)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Das Abgrillen war eine wunderbare Idee. Das sollten wir zur Tradition werden lassen . Danke an alle netten Leute . Leffith und ich sind dann auch beim Angrilen dabei.


Fand ich auch.
Bericht folgt morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2011)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht vom gestrigen Abgrillen, oder Angrillen, kommt ja immer auf die Betrachtungsweise an.
Es war eine Sternfahrt der Brustgurtfahrer mit Freunden bei Nacht zum Grillplatz am Südfeldsee.
Start war so gegen 18:00 Uhr, die Akkus der Lampen waren alle frisch geladen worden und so ging es im WP-Tempo von Weißenfels und Merseburg aus los zum Treffpunkt Hafen Südfeldsee.
In Merseburg starteten, Bonsaibikerein, leffith, Harti und ich. Von Weißenfels kamen die Brustgurtfahrer kasebi, Andi65 und Reinhard1 zum Treffpunkt. Am Treffpunkt angelangt gesellte sich noch Bikermario zu uns, der uns dann mit seinem super Scheinwerfer ordentlich den Weg zum Platz des Angrillens ausleuchtete.
An der Location angekommen wurden sofort die Einweggrills einsatzbereit gemacht.
Diesmal brannten die Dinger sofort und konnten beginnen die Glut zu erzeugen, wir hatten aus der Vergangenheit gelernt. Das Grillgut hatten wir schon im Vorfeld bei Andi65 geordert gehabt. Aber bevor die Würste auf den Grill gelegt wurden suchten wir mit gebündelten Stirnlampen erst einmal dem Helmverschluss von Reinhard1.
Wir wurden fündig und für Reinhard1 war die Welt wieder in Ordnung, konnte er doch für die Heimwärts tour seinen Helmwieder verschließen. Zum Aufwärmen gab es dann erst einmal einen Glühwein, den Kasebi aus der Thermosflasche zauberte. Die Grills glühten jetzt schon ordentlich, es konnte mit dem Grillen angefangen werden.
Bei lecker Würstchen, die die Obergriller Andi65 und Reinhard1 zu bereiteten, wurden angenehme Gespräche rund ums biken geführt.
Zu fortgeschrittener Stunde trafen dann noch zwei Biker aus Bad Lauchstädt, zu einem Kontrollbesuch bei uns ein.
Sie wussten, dass wir heute am See grillen werden und machten auf ihrer Geiseltalseerunde noch einen kleinen Abstecher zu uns. Nach dem die letzte Wurst verspeist war wurde der Platz wieder in seinen Ursprungszustand versetzt. Wir traten dann bei lockerer Fahrweise wieder die Heimreise an.
Es war eine gelungene Veranstaltung die sicher  wieder holt werden wird. Außerdem gab es noch etliche Punkte im Winterpokal, wobei die Zeit des Grillens natürlich  nicht angerechnet wird. Allen Teilnehmern ein schönes Wochenende, bis zum nächsten Donnerstag bei der obligatorischen Nachtfahrt um den See.


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2011)

Hallo,
habe eben die neuen Schläuche von Michelin ins MTB verbauen lassen.
Das ist der Michelin _Protek Max_ mit quadratischen Querschnitt und mit Noppen auf der Lauffläche und an der Seite. Das Loch soll sich durch den Kontraktionseffekt selbst schließen, sagt zumindestens der Hersteller.
Na mal sehen ob es was bringt.


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2011)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust morgen Vormittag bis so ca. gegen 13:00 Uhr zu einer lockeren Winterpokalrunde?


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Lust morgen Vormittag bis so ca. gegen 13:00 Uhr zu einer lockeren Winterpokalrunde?


Also zwei Mitfahrer habe ich schon gefunden. Treffpunkt wäre 08:55 Uhr Kreuzung B91 - Gerichtshain. Da meine zwei Mitfahrer Trekkingradfahrer sind bin ich diesmal dann auch mit dem Trekkingrad dabei.


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2011)

Hallo,
hier zwei Nachtfahrten in der kommenden Woche.
Am 24.11.  17:05 Uhr vom Parkplatz Airpark aus eine lockere Feierabendrunde Richtung Geiseltalsee. Eintreffen in Frankleben am See so gegen 17:40 Uhr. Wir fahren in Uhrzeigerrichtung um den See.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12389

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/../lmb/detail.php?t=11888


----------



## leffith (18. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also zwei Mitfahrer habe ich schon gefunden. Treffpunkt wäre 08:55 Uhr Kreuzung B91 - Gerichtshain. Da meine zwei Mitfahrer Trekkingradfahrer sind bin ich diesmal dann auch mit dem Trekkingrad dabei.



Ich habe einen Termin beim Friseur am Samstag Morgen.  Was auch immer ich da soll  na dann ne schöne Fahrt wünsche ich euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2011)

Hallo,
nächste Mittwochstour am 23.11.
Treffpunkt: Saalewehr in Bad Dürenberg
*Startzeit:* 10:00 Uhr
Länge der Strecke: ca. 60 km,
ohne An und Abfahrt nach und von Bad Dürenberg
Tourdauer: ca. 4 Std
Höhenmeter: ca. 142 m
*Strecke:*
Bad  Dürenberg- Tollwitz- Nempitz- Makranstädt- Kulkwitzer See- Döllzig-  Domholzschänke- Maßlau- Zweimen- Zöschen- Friedensdorf- Trebnitz-  Kreypau- Wölkau- Ostrau- Bad Dürenberg
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fxjofaepfxzkinmc
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11519


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2011)

Hallo,
an unserer heutigen Mittwochstour beteiligten sich Reinhard1, Thomas vom White Rock Tourenteam und Udo1, als Tourguide.
Gestern spÃ¤t am Abend sah ich noch den Wetterbericht fÃ¼r Mitteldeutschland und hatte gute Hoffnung dass es am heutigen Tag keinen Nebel geben wÃ¼rde, wir wurden auch nicht enttÃ¤uscht.
Treffpunkt fÃ¼r die Tour, die uns auf einen Rundkurs zum Kulkwitzer See- DomholzschÃ¤nke- Bad DÃ¼renberg fÃ¼hren sollte, war das Saalewehr in Bad DÃ¼renberg.
Ich startete um 09:10 Uhr von Merseburg und fuhr auf dem kÃ¼rzesten Weg Ã¼ber Leuna und dann auf dem Saaleradweg weiter zum Treffpunkt. Zeitgleich trafen Reinhard1 und Thomas ein, die von WeiÃenfels den Saaleradweg gefahren waren.
Da wir noch 10 Minuten Zeit hatten und sich Bikermario noch angemeldet hatte warteten wir bis Punkt 10:00 Uhr. Der vierte Mann war nicht zum Startzeitpunkt am Treffpunkt und so starteten wir dann auch pÃ¼nktlich wie vorgesehen zur Tour.
Vom Saalewehr fÃ¼hrte und der Weg erst einmal ein StÃ¼ck den Saaleradweg stromaufwÃ¤rts
bis zum Wildgehege in Bad DÃ¼renberg am Radweg, hier bogen wir auf den neuen Sole- Kohle und Geschichteradweg nach Osten am Ellerbach ab.
Wir folgten den neuen Radweg bis Ortsausgang Teuditz und bogen dort nach Kaueren ab. Der Ort wurde nach Osten Ã¼ber den Dorfmittelpunkt durchquert. Am Ende der DorfstraÃe folgten wir den Wiesenweg der  zur UnterfÃ¼hrung der BAB 9 fÃ¼hrte.
Unter der BrÃ¼cke stieÃen wir wieder auf den Ellerbach und folgten seinen Lauf  am rechten Ufer stromaufwÃ¤rts
bis nach ZÃ¶llschen. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns Ã¼ber ein ehemaliges Gut bis zur Ortsmitte. Kurz vor dem Ã¶stlichen Ortsausgang bogen wir auf die DorfstraÃe nach Norden hin ab und folgten den Verlauf dieser StraÃe, die dann nahtlos in einem Wirtschaftsweg Ã¼berging.
Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns dann 1,7 km  in leichter nordÃ¶stlicher Richtung. Wir bogen dann 90Â° nach Norden hin ab und folgten den Weg bis zum Ã¶stlichen Ortsrand von Oetzsch. Die L187 SalzstraÃe wurde nach Norden hin Ã¼berquert. Wir folgten jetzt den Verlauf der Trebener und der KirchstraÃe bis zur ersten 90Â° Kurve. In der Kurve bogen wir nach Osten hin auf einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg ab.
Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns zur MakranstÃ¤dter StraÃe, der wir dann weiter nach Nordosten bis Kleinlehna folgten. Ab hier ging es parallel zum Bach auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Osten durch den Ort. Die K7963 wurde erreicht und wir folgten ab jetzt den Bach âDie Renneâ weiter nach Osten bis zur Ortsmitte MakranstÃ¤dt. Dann auf der B87  450 m nach Norden und  auf die AlbertstraÃe nach Osten abgebogen. Weiter durch die Wohnsiedlung bis zur OststraÃe und auf dieser dann nach Nordosten bis zum Seerundweg. Wir folgten den Rundweg bis zum FKK-Strand âes lagen bei dem schÃ¶nen wolkenlosen Himmel und mittlerweile 4Â°C keine Nudisten auf der Wiese-.
Hier erst ein einmal ein kurze Pause mit Panoramablick Ã¼ber den See.
Nach der Einnahme diverser Verflegungsarten ging es dann weiter auf den Rundweg, um dann nach 226 m den Weg zu verlassen und auf dem Ufertrail weiter zufahren. Nach 150 m drehte ich mich nach meinen beiden Verfolgern um, aber die waren nicht zu sehen. Durch Zufall sah ich sie oberhalb den Rundweg folgend weiterfahren. Gut das kein Laub mehr an den BÃ¤umen hing so konnte ich sie sehen und zur Umkehr Ãberreden. Den von mir genannten Abzweig Ã¼bersah man und folgte dafÃ¼r einen Trail der  zwar nicht der richtige war aber trotzdem auch zum Guide fÃ¼hrte.
Jetzt folgten wir den Uferweg am Ostufer des Sees bis zum Roten Haus.
Am Nordufer Ã¼berquerten wir die B87 nach Norden, legten  eine Kampfkurve in der dortigen Kleingartensparte hin und erreichten letztendlich wieder den Radweg an der B87 in HÃ¶he des Friedhofs. Wir folgten dem Verlauf des Radweges gen Westen bis zum Kreisel Ortseingang MakranstÃ¤dt. Jetzt weiter nach Norden auf dem Radweg an der neuen MakranstÃ¤dter StraÃe bis Frankenheim. Von Frankenheim dann auf der Frankenheimer StraÃe bis zum Ortseingang von DÃ¶lzig, hier Verpflegungshalt an der FeldkÃ¼che.
Es gab lecker Erbsen.- und Linsensuppe aus der FeldkÃ¼che, nun ja die SuppenbehÃ¤lter wurden in der FeldkÃ¼che warm gehalten, hat aber sehr lecker geschmeckt wie man auch auf den Bildern sehen kann.
Nach der Pause dann nach Norden durch DÃ¶lzig weiter, unter dem Saale-Elsterkanal durch bis zur DomholzschÃ¤nke. Da wir ja schon eine Pause eingelegt hatten, gab es keinen Abstecher mehr in die SchÃ¤nke zum Gose trinken, sondern gleich weiter auf dem Damm der âNeuen Luppeâ in westlicher Richtung. Achtung nach dem Ãberqueren der B186 ist der Radweg zurzeit wegen Dammsanierungsarbeiten gesperrt. Wir folgten den Verlauf des Radweges
bis zur UnterfÃ¼hrung der BAB 9 und folgten jetzt den Lauf der  alten Luppe bis nach Masslau. Masslau durcheilten wir in westlicher Richtung und tauchten am Ortsrand in den dortigen Auenwald ein. Auf verschlungenen Wegen
parallel zu Luppe bewegten wir uns auf den Schlossteich von DÃ¶lkau zu. Von DÃ¶lkau dann auf dem Radweg
nach Zweimen und Ortsausgang Zweimen weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg zur B181 Ortseingang ZÃ¶schen. Die B181 Ã¼berquert und weiter auf dem Wirtschaftsweg,  auf einen Bogen Ã¼ber Zscherneddel, nach Osten. Wir durchfuhren ein Wald und Sumpfgebiet sÃ¼dÃ¶stlich vom Bahnhof Wallendorf und rollten dann in Friedensdorf ein. Man hat aus dem vergangenen Hochwasser gelernt und fast alle GrÃ¤ben, sowie den FloÃgraben gesÃ¤ubert. Ab Ortsmitte Friedensdorf folgten wir jetzt den Trebnitzer Weg nach Westen bis Trebnitz. Ab Ortsmitte Trebnitz dann auf der DorfstraÃe in VerlÃ¤ngerung Wirtschaftsweg nach SÃ¼den weiter bis Kreypau. Durch Kreypau weiter nach SÃ¼den, an der Dammwildfarm in WÃ¶lkau vorbei bis Ostrau. Von Ostrau waren es dann nur noch 1,2 km bis zur Saale Bad DÃ¼renberg. Hier  dann Tourende und RÃ¼ckfahrt in die Heimatorte.
Bei mir waren es dann von HaustÃ¼r zur HaustÃ¼r 83,5 km und 305 HM bei super Sonnenschein und moderaten Temperaturen in der Sonne. FÃ¼r das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER wurden von mit noch 20 WP- Punkte eingefahren.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qnroundmtazdjhbw


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2011)

Hallo,
heute auf der Runde durch die Nacht um den Geiseltalsee war wieder super. Sternenklarer Himmel und grandiose Weitsicht vom Weinberg aus. Außer "leffith" und mir war heute niemand unterwegs. Nicht mal ein Fuchs oder Reh kreuzten unseren Weg. Nun vielleicht sieht man am nächsten Donnerstag wieder mal den einen oder anderen um den See fahren.
Nächste Nachtfahrt, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, am 01.12., Start 17:05 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark.


----------



## leffith (25. November 2011)

Hallo, das war heute wirklich eine schöne einsame Runde um den See.  Na dann bis nachsten Donnerstag, mal schauen ob es dann wieder Leben am See, außer uns, gibt.


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2011)

Hallo,
am 30.11. nächste Mittwochstour. Treffpunkt Hafen Südfeldsee 10:00 Uhr. 
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12008
*Strecke:* Südfeldsee-Neue Göhle- Freyburg- Alte Göhle- Pettstädt- Storkau- WSF


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2011)

Hallo,
nächste Feierabendtour am Donnerstag, den 08.12.
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Airpark 17:05 Uhr
Die Akkus der Lampen sollten für ca. 2,5 Stunden reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2011)

Hallo,
am Donnerstag, 01.12. kurzfristig eine zusätzliche Nachtfahrt.
Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr Seeufer Frankleben Schutzhütte,
oder 17:15 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11726


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2011)

Hallo,
die heutige Mittwochstour wurde etwas abgeändert. Harti vom Merseburger Radverein fuhr heute mit, da er mit Trekkingrad fuhr wurde die Strecke kurzfristig um geplant. Wir starteten gemeinsam mit Reinhard1 am Treffpunkt Hafen Südfeldsee und fuhren am Nordufer entlang zur Südseite der Halde Vesta, da stieß noch Bikermario zu uns. Zu viert fuhren wir auf der Straße unterhalb der Halde Vesta nach Westen. Am Straßenrand wurde wieder einmal illegaler Müll entsorgt, diesmal aber Sondermüll. Werde dem Ordnungsamt dazu noch eine Mail mit Bild und Koordinate zu senden. Am Westende der Halde ging es nach Norden. Wir fuhren durch Braunsdorf nach Norden zum Rundweg Geiseltalsee. Am Hafen Braunsbedra ein kurzer Halt. Dort werden von einem Ponton die Befestigungspfähle für die Pontons, die im offenen Wasser schwimmen, eingerammt.
Weiter ging es auf dem Rundweg zur Innenhalde, oder jetzt auch Halbinsel genannt.
Ein kurzer Besuch zum Anleger, der hoffentlich im Jahr 2012 die ersten Boote sehen wird die an ihm festmachen werden.
Da ich seit mindesten 10 Monaten nicht mehr auf der Halbinsel war sah man zahlreiche Neuerungen.
Die Sonnenuhr, die die Sommerzeit und die Winterzeit anzeigt ist auch neu. Am Südufer ging es weiter bis zum Ostufer der Halbinsel. Auch hier hat sich die Natur enorm verändert, es sind z.B. neue Inseln entstanden.
Wir fuhren jetzt zum Kanal, der die Halbinsel in zwei Teile trennt.
Von dort dann weiter am Nordufer der Insel bis zum Rundweg nördlich Stöbnitz. Den folgten wir weiter bis zum Weinberg, hier erst einmal Pause bei Sonne  pur und herrlichem Weitblick. Aber auch hier sah man die Auswirkungen der Vandalen. Der WC-Container  am Weinberg wurde von geistig  behinderten Chaoten demoliert. Man sieht aber auch hier sehr deutlich wie der Grundwasserspiegel angestiegen ist.
Am Fuße des Weinbergs bildet sich jetzt ein See, den  es in der Ausdehnung vor ein paar Monaten noch nicht gab, trotz fehlenden Niederschlages in den letzten zwei Monaten. Vom Weinberg ging es  dann mit ordentlichem Rückenwind hangabwärts bis nach Frankleben. Auf dem Rundweg dann weiter bis zur Leihabrücke, ab dort auf einen Pfad nach Süden bis zur L178. Am dortigen Kiosk noch einen Kaffee und dann trennten sich die Wege von Reinhard1 und uns. Wir fuhren weiter entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn um den Runstedter See bis nach Frankleben. Ab hier dann auf der Salzstraße bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Insgesamt kamen die Merseburger dann auf gute 68 km und 392 HM, für die BRUSTGURTFAHRER im WP gab es dann heute mindesten 32 Punkte.
Die nächste Mittwochstour wir uns  auf Umwegen nach Bad Lauchstädt zum Christkindl- Markt führen. Näheres zum Treffpunkt und Startzeit demnächst hier im Forum.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
heute Abend fanden sich zur nun schon obligatorischen Nachtfahrt um den Geiseltalsee Andi65 und ich ein.
Mein Start war um 17:00 Uhr ab Merseburg über Blösien zum Treffpunkt Ufer Frankleben. Die Anwohner von Blösien waren dabei ihre Stromrechnung für den Monat Dezember zu erhöhen.
Da ich 20 Minuten zu früh am Treffpunkt war, drehte ich noch einige Ehrenrunden am Seeufer, sind ja alles WP-Punkte.
Punkt 18:00 Uhr traf Andi65 ein,
so dass wir ohne Verzögerung starten konnten.
das Wetter spielte gut mit, Temperaturen wie im Frühling und Wind aus dem Süden, dazu noch eine gute klare Sicht weit über den See.
Das Licht das wir mit hatten reichte vollkommen aus auf unserer Runde. Den Rundweg hatten wir heute wieder für uns allein, es war weit und breit kein weiteres Licht zu sehen.
Die Tour brachte dann den BRUSTGURTFAHRERN wohl mindestens 25 Punkte ein, ich korrigiere es sind genau 29 Punkte.
Mal sehen wer am nächsten Donnerstag mit dabei ist.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 07.12. Tour zur Glühweinverkostung auf dem Christkind´l- Markt Bad Lauchstädt.
Treffpunkt 12:30 Uhr in Frankleben an der Kirche,
und um 11:50 Uhr am Kreisel Airpark Merseburg.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11726


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
für die heutige Mittwochstour hatten wir uns ja auch das beste Wetter ausgesucht.
Wir, das waren Bonsaibikerin, Reinhard1 und ich als Guide.
Das Ziel war heute der Christkind´l- Markt in Bad Lauchstädt. Bonsaibikerin und ich starteten um 11:45 Uhr von der Haustür, bei noch leichtem Wind aus südlicher Richtung, zum Kreisel Airpark, erster Treffpunkt.  Da bis zum Start um 11:50 Uhr niemand mehr eingetroffen war ging es dann zur Heerstraße und auf dieser gen Westen bei jetzt deutlich stärkeren Wind
von der Seite. An der alten Leuna Spültrasse hatten wir dann den Wind in voller Wucht von vorn.
Das ging so bis zum Treffpunkt 2 Frankleben Kirche. Wir trafen 10 Minuten vor der Zeit ein, von Reinhard1 noch keine Spur zu sehen. So zogen wir uns unter einen Carport zurück, hier war es Windstill und trocken. Reinhard1 war aber schon eingetroffen, er wartete auf uns am Schloss Frankleben und sah uns umkehren, er sofort hinterher.
Gemeinsam fuhren wir zum Ufer des Geiseltalsees um auf dem Rundweg entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn weiter zu fahren. Der Wind erreicht jetzt schon Sturmstärke, der ordentlich mit Regen vermischt war. Bis zur Halde Blösien schob er und kräftig über den Asphalt. Am Nordufer hatten wir dann den Regen und den Sturm genau von der Seite. Ein Blick über den See in Richtung Südwesten war nicht sehr erbauend. Nur tiefhängende Regenwolken und Sturm die uns ins Gesicht bliesen. Aber im Norden sah es besser aus, keine Regenwolken zu sehen. Kurz vor der Klobikauer Halde bogen wir auf dem Goetheweg nach Norden zur Heerstraße ab. Der Regen wurde kurzzeitig stärker um aber auf Höhe der Heerstraße wieder nachzulassen. Von der Heerstraße rollten wir dann auf den neuen, mit Platten ausgelegten, Wirtschaftsweg in Schadendorf ein. Noch ein paar Meter bis Burgstaden und dann wieder nach Norden zur ICE-Strecke abgebogen. An der Brückenbaustelle über die ICE- Strecke immer noch keine hektische Betriebsamkeit, wie schon seit Wochen sieht man hier an dem halbfertigen Bauwerk keinen einzigen Arbeiter. Wir rollten nach der Brückenbaustelle in Bad Lauchstädt ein und fuhren sogleich zum Christkind´l- Markt. Der Markt öffnet zwar erst ab 14:00 Uhr, wir waren 30 Minuten zu früh eingetroffen, aber die Verpflegungsstände waren schon alle auf die Besucher eingestellt. Ein Gruppe Radler aus Halle hatten auch schon einen Glühweinstopp eingelegt. Der Bratwurststand wurde auch schnell gefunden,
schmeckte lecker und der dazu gehörige Glühwein war warm und schmeckte auch fruchtig.
Nach dem wir uns gesättigt hatten ging es wieder retour über Burgstaden hoch zur Heerstraße. Jetzt aber ohne Regenschauer, nur noch Sturm und schon mit Sonne am westlichen Horizont. Nach überqueren der BAB 38 verabschiedeten wir uns von Reinhard1, der jetzt bis Weißenfels mit dem Gegenwind zu kämpfen hatte. Bonsaibikerin und ich entschlossen uns zu einem Kaffee in den Merseburger Radladen zu fahren. Beim dortigen Mechaniker gibt es immer einen heißen Kaffee für durchgefrorenen Biker.
Hier war dann die Tour beendet und brachte immerhin 10 Punkte für die WP- Wertung ein.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
hier eine kleine Info für die Biker die gern das Länderticket Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen und Sachsen benutzen.
Gültig ab Montag, den 12.12.
Die gute Nachricht, das Hopperticket soll nicht teurer werden.
Beim Länderticket gibt es eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht.
1 Person zahlt jetz 21,-  am Automaten und
5 Personen jetzt 32,-  am Automaten.
Aber jetzt kannman entsprechen der Personenzahl wählen, also am Automaten muss jetzt die Anzahl der Personen eingegeben werden.
2 Personen jetzt 21,-  plus 3,-  für den Mitfahrer = 24,- 
3 Personen jetzt 21,-  plus 6,-  für den Mitfahrer = 27,- 
4 Personen jetzt 21,-  plus 9,-  für den Mitfahrer = 30,- 


----------



## Kasebi (8. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier eine kleine Info für die Biker die gern das Länderticket Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen und Sachsen benutzen.
> Gültig ab Montag, den 12.12.
> Die gute Nachricht, das Hopperticket soll nicht teurer werden.
> Beim Länderticket gibt es eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht.



Also fahren wir am Sonntag noch nach alten Tarif

So, und jetzt gehts auf zum  Zahnarzt:kotz:
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour findet am 14.12. statt.
Ziel Querfurt Fleischerwagen am Opel Autohaus, meine Bratwurstbestände sind fast aufgebraucht.
Treffpunkt 1: 09:25 Uhr Airpark Parkplatz
Treffpunkt 2: 10:00 Uhr Frankleben/ Kirche
Strecke: Frankleben- Geiseltalsee- Oberwünsch- Langeneichstädt- Drei Städteradweg bis Querfurt und retour auf einen etwas anderen Weg.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12072


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
am Sonntag findet in Erfurt eine "Rund um Erfurttour" statt. Guide ist Torsten.
Ich habe noch 2 Länderticketplätze frei.
Abfahrt in Merseburg ab 08:36 Uhr. Zusteigen auf der gesamten Strecke möglich.
Eintreffen um 09:58 Uhr in Erfurt Hauptbahnhof. Start in Erfurt 10:00 Uhr.
Wetter für Sonntag:
Sonne und Wolken, leichter Wind, Temperatur so um die 3°C


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... findet in Erfurt eine "Rund um Erfurttour" statt. Guide ist Torsten. ...


Sagen wir mal so: die Runde wird sich südwestlich von Erfurt orientieren, also in Richtung des Thüringer Burgenlandes Drei Gleichen und Arnstadt. Es kann natürlich eine kurzfristige, wetterabhängige Änderung geben. 



Udo1 schrieb:


> ... Wetter für Sonntag:
> Sonne und Wolken, leichter Wind, Temperatur so um die 3°C


Drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass das auch zutreffen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: die Runde wird sich südwestlich von Erfurt orientieren, also in Richtung des Thüringer Burgenlandes Drei Gleichen und Arnstadt. Es kann natürlich eine kurzfristige, wetterabhängige Änderung geben.
> 
> 
> Drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass das auch zutreffen wird.


Klar doch, dass das Wetter so zutrifft.


----------



## Kasebi (9. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass das auch zutreffen wird.



Eigentlich gar nicht notwendig. Udo und auch ich sind, was das Wetter anbelangt, nicht so leicht zu erschüttern. Da muß schon ne Menge Wasser vom Himmel kommen Also uns wirst du am Sonntag auf gar keinen Fall los.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Dezember 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Eigentlich gar nicht notwendig. Udo und auch ich sind, was das Wetter anbelangt, nicht so leicht zu erschüttern. Da muß schon ne Menge Wasser vom Himmel kommen Also uns wirst du am Sonntag auf gar keinen Fall los.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ich habe auch weniger Befürchtungen wegen dem Wasser von oben. Viel schwerwiegender ist der klebende Lehmboden, der sich bei Nässe zwischen Rahmen/Gabel und den Laufrädern versteckt. Ich diesem Falle ist irgendwann ein Fahren oder Schieben unmöglich. Da helfen dann nur Tragen oder Rad liegen lassen. 

Nö, mal im Ernst, ich werde morgen noch mal die Wege testen. Heute  sahen sie ganz gut aus. Entscheiden werden wir dann am Sonntag. 

Und hinterher gibt´s einen Glühwein. Es ist ja schließlich Advent.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich habe auch weniger Befürchtungen wegen dem Wasser von oben. Viel schwerwiegender ist der klebende Lehmboden, der sich bei Nässe zwischen Rahmen/Gabel und den Laufrädern versteckt. Ich diesem Falle ist irgendwann ein Fahren oder Schieben unmöglich. Da helfen dann nur Tragen oder Rad liegen lassen.
> 
> Nö, mal im Ernst, ich werde morgen noch mal die Wege testen. Heute  sahen sie ganz gut aus. Entscheiden werden wir dann am Sonntag.
> 
> Und hinterher gibt´s einen Glühwein. Es ist ja schließlich Advent.


Genau, so machen wir es.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Dezember 2011)

Nur mal nebenbei: Auch wenn morgen Sonntag und Advent ist, zieht eure Spielsachen an. Wir werden dreckig. Aber die Wege sind - bis auf kleine Stellen - alle fahrbahr. 
Die Stelle, an der ich eben über den Lenker abgestiegen bin, lass ich morgen aus.


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Dezember 2011)

Wir sind zurück!

Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle wieder gut zu Hause angekommen!


----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wir sind zurück!
> 
> Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle wieder gut zu Hause angekommen!


Wir auch, sind gut angekommen. Zug hatte auch keine Verspätung. Danke für die Tour, sie war super.
Mein Tourbericht folgt.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
hier der sicherlich schon von einigen sehnsüchtig erwartetet Tourbericht von der gestrigen Erfurt-Geraradweg- Drei Gleichen- Steigerwald- Erfurt Tour.
Da ja am Sonntag der Fahrplanwechsel der DB war, die Fahrpläne aber nicht alle gewechselt wurden, wartete ich auf Gleis 5 auf den Zug aus Halle nach Erfurt. Das Betreten des Bahnhofsgebäudes am Morgen war für mich auch eine echte Überwindung. Ich drücke es mal vorsichtig aus, Unrat und Mageninhalte säumten mir den Weg bis zum Fahrkartenautomaten. Also schnell den Ort des Grauens verlassen und rauf auf Bahnsteig 5. Der Zug kam in pünktlich in den Bahnhofsbereich eingefahren, aber nicht wie auf dem Fahrplan Bahnsteig 5 Stand auf Gleis 5, sondern auf Gleis 6. Der Schweiß bildete sich urplötzlich auf meiner Stirn, das Rad geschnappt Treppe runter durch den Tunnel, Treppe hoch zum Radabteil, Rad rein Tür zu und Abfahrt. Dank Winterpokal senkte sich der Puls auch schnell wieder. Platz war genügend, Reinhard 1 stieg in Leißling dazu und Kasebi legte in Naumburg einen kurzen Sprint zum Radabteil ein.
Pünktlich lief der Zug in Erfurt ein. Da keine Schreiberling von einer Thüringer Zeitung zu sehen war, entschieden wir uns die Treppe diesmal nicht runter zufahren, sondern die Bikes zu tragen. Wir wussten ja dass das Empfangskomitee in der Bahnhofshalle auf und wartete, also suchten wir die Halle und fanden einen Ausgang, es war aber der Südwest Ausgang der auf die Bahnhofsstraße führte. Also eine kleine Ehrenrunde zum Bahnhofsvorplatz und rein in die Bahnhofshalle, da standen sie schon und schauten auf die Treppe, in sicherlich freudiger Erwartung uns ihren Ankommens Gruß entgegenzubringen. Klappte aber nicht wir kamen ja von hinten. Nachdem wir Torsten, Ohmtroll und Steffen begrüßt hatten schoben wir die Räder zum Ausgang Bahnhofstraße und starteten zur Tour. Torsten, der zur Tour geladen hatte, war der Guide und setzte sich sofort an die Spitze. Guides haben ja nur zwei Privilegien, vorne zu fahren und immer den richtigen Weg zu finden und dann noch den Wind zu teilen, sodass wir unkundigen Mitfahrer auch immer schön im Windschatten fahren können. Um es schon einmal vorauszusagen, er hatte diese Rolle hervorragend ausgeführt, dafür schon einmal unser aller Dank. Er führte uns auch sogleich auf den Gera- Radweg,
durch den Drei Brunnenpark am Flutgraben entlang bis nach Bischleben. Am linken Gera Ufer in Bischleben testete der Guide ob wir auch in der Lage sind auf dem Damm auf engsten Raum zu wenden, da wir ja alle im Besitz diverser Führerscheinklassen sind haben wir diese Grundfahraufgabe auch gemeistert.
Und sind 50 m retour und dann weiter durch Bischleben in südlicher Richtung. Der Weg führte uns auf einen super Weg entlang dem linken Ufer der Gera über Möbisburg bis nach Marienthal. An der Mündung der Apfelstädt,
die hier in die Gera fließt auf der historischen Brücke eine kurze Pause.
Die der Tourguide gleich zur Geländeorientierung und zur Erläuterung der des weiteren Verlaufs der Strecke mitteilte. Kasebi nutze die Zeit gleich noch um seine vordere Bremse neu zu justieren.
Dann ging es weiter auf dem Naturwanderweg "Mühlen an der Apfelstädt". Dieser verläuft bis Neudietendorf südlich der Apfelstädt wie und der Guide mitgeteilt hatte.
Wir folgten jetzt den Wanderpfad am linken Ufer der Apfelstädt bis nach Wandersleben. Hier überquerten wir die Apfelstädt und fuhren auf dem Radweg nach Süden
weiter bis zum Gasthaus Freudenthal. Ab hier ging es erst einmal zum Warm werden den Wanderweg zur Ruine Burg Gleichen ein wenig hoch.
Auf halber Höhe entschlossen wir uns wieder runter zum Parkplatz zu fahren und die Ruine heute mal nicht zu besuchen. Es ging weiter nach Süden auf dem Gustav-Freitag-Wanderweg, die BAB 4 wurde unterquert bis zu einem Elektrozaun, den Ohmtroll kameradschaftlich für uns öffnete und auch wieder ordnungsgemäß verschloss.
Wir rollten jetzt langsam in den Ort Mühlberg ein und der Guide führte uns am rechten Ufer des Weidbaches durch Mühlberg.
In der Ortsmitte ging es dann stetig zuerst leicht und dann schon heftiger bergan. Torsten hatte als Zwischenziel die Ruine Mühlburg auserkoren.
Aber bevor wir die Burg erobern konnten, wurde erst noch eine Burgumfahrung auf dem Wall des Burggrabens durchgeführt
um die imposante Landschaft des Thüringer Landes betrachten zu können.
Danach ging es über die ehemalige Zugbrücke in den Burgbereich.
Die Ruine ist sehr gut erhalten und durchaus einen Besuch wert. Im Innenbereich der Burgruine dann die erste Verpflegungspause mit Gruppenfoto.
Als Selbstauslöser hat sich eine Besucherin angeboten.
Nach der Pause folgten wir den Freitagweg auf der Schloßleite am Südhang weiter nach Osten. Der Weg war schön naturbelassen mit Steinen die teilweise unter Laub versteckt waren, bei den Abfahrten hieß es also ordentlich aufpassen.
Das nächste Zwischenziel war dann die Wachsenburg.
Hoch ging es auf der Zufahrtsstraße. Auch von hier hatten wir einen sehr schönen Blick über die Thüringer Burgenlandschaft.
Nach der Besichtigung ging es auf den kürzesten Weg wieder bis in Höhe Parkplatz aber diesmal nicht auf der Straße. Ab Höhe Parkplatz folgten wir einen feinen Trail am südlichen Berghang der nach Osten führte und den Reifenquerschnitt von 2.1 auf mindestens 2.4 vergrößerte. Auf der rasanten Abfahrt nach Haarhausen wurden die Stollen dann wieder frei gefahren. In Haarhausen dann noch am Geologischen Aufschluss ein kurzer Zwischenhalt.
Weiter ging es durch den Ort nach Norden über Sülzenbrücken bis Apfelstädt.
In Apfelstädt bogen wir jetzt nach Osten ab und fuhren nach Kornhochheim. Der Ort wurde in östlicher Richtung durchquert. Auf dem Gasthofweg ging es bis Molsdorf mit seinem sehr schönen Schloß
und angrenzenden Park, den wir diesmal nicht besucht hatten. Aber unser Guide sagte uns das er einen Besuch wert sei. Am östlichen Ortsausgang stießen wir wieder auf die Gera und folgten den Radweg bis Möbisburg. Ab Möbisburg folgten wir einen Wanderweg nach Nordosten durch ein Tal, mit einer Begegnung eines frei laufenden auf den Guide zu stürmenden Hundes. Wir standen alle sofort wie zur Salzsäule erstarrt und warteten auf den Biß in die Wade, der Gott sei Dank ausblieb, weil er noch auf das Frauchen hörte. An der ehemaligen Erfurter Sprungschanze
noch ein kleiner Besichtigungshalt und dann sofort weiter leicht ansteigend Richtung Forsthaus Eichenberg. Weiter ging es durch den Martinsbusch bis zur B4.
Die wurde überquert und dann tauchten wir in den Alten Steigerwald ein, der in leicht nordöstlicher Richtung durchquert wurde. Weiter ging es dann durch das Tannenwäldchen östlich Bismarckturm.
Jetzt ging es stetig berab bis zum Bahnhof. Am dortigen Kiosk dann ein Glühwein mit Thüringer Röster.
Der Glühwein war nicht so prickelnd, die Wurst war aber O.K. Da wir noch ein wenig Zeit hatten verlegten wir unseren Standpunkt in den Bahnhof zum dortigen Bäcker und genehmigten uns noch ein Schälchen Heißes. Dann Verabschiedung von unserem Guide Torsten und vom Ohmtroll, der wieder  mit dem Zug nach Norden musste.
Wir hatten von Startpunkt bis zum Ziel dann, nach meiner GPS- Aufzeichnung, 60,3 km und 744 HM absolviert. Das Wetter hat gepasst, Sonne und Wolken im Mix und sehr wenig Wind von vorn. Der Guide hat alles richtig gemacht von der Wetterbestellung bis zur Tour Auswahl, alles vom feinsten.
Die Heimreise gestaltete sich auch sehr angenehm wir hatten genügend Platz im Zug
und pünktlich war er auch wieder. Also dann bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Anradeln Tour im Frühjahr 2012.

Die Tour als Track hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qqfeoqlokxifajhz


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Dezember 2011)

Hast du schön beschrieben und fotografiert. 
Nur der Hund fehlt. 




Udo1 schrieb:


> Also dann bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Anradeln Tour im Frühjahr 2012.


Hatte ich erwähnt, dass mein Großer die WP-Abschlusstour im März von Leipzig aus organisieren will? Vernünftiges Wetter, Gesundheit u.s.w. vorausgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Hast du schön beschrieben und fotografiert.
> Nur der Hund fehlt.
> 
> 
> ...


Leipzig ist Klasse, wird sicherlich eine super WP-Abschlusstour.


----------



## ohmtroll (12. Dezember 2011)

Udo, Dein Bericht ist genauso prima wie die Tour war!

Zwar hatte ich auch meine Knipse dabei, aber beim Erstellen-Wollen des ersten Fotos zwinkerte ein rotes Batterie-Zeichen und -flupp- war das Teil aus. Das nächste mal also vorher Akku laden.

Die Rückfahrt war für mich auch noch spassig. Zug voll. Mit angeglühweinten Erfurter-Weihnachtsmarkt-Besuchern. Nur war ich so müde, daß ich trotz der Witze eingeschlafen bin. Lag wohl an der ausreichenden Menge frischer Luft, die ich während des Tages veratmet hatte. 
Vom Bahnhof Leinefelde bin ich im Dunkeln noch ne halbe Stunde nachhause geradelt.

Achso, eine Witz habe ich noch behalten. Dazu muss ich erklären, daß für die Breitenworbiser die Kirchworbiser Nachbarn richtige "Schotten" sind. (Wobei ich manchmal glaube, es ist eher umgekehrt). Also:
Was ist eine Kirchworbiser Tomatensuppe?
Heißes Wasser auf nem roten Teller! 

Viel Spass noch weiterhin beim Winterpokal - die Brustgurtfahrer haben gerade genau 1000 Punkte - Glückwunsch


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
heute, bei dem Sturm, habe ich mich entschlossen mal mit dem Nahverkehr (TRAM) zum halleschen Weihnachtsmarkt zu fahren.
Es war eine entspannte Fahrt, ohne Sturm und Regen von Merseburg bis Halle zum Markt, vorbei an schönen Hausfassaden und auch an nicht mehr so schönen Hausfassaden.
Am Markt angekommen erste einmal einen großen langsamen Rundgang über den Weihnachtsmarkt.
Nach der Runde, dann mein subjektiver Eindruck. Wer Hunger hat und diesen vor mehr oder weniger stilvollen Holzbuden stillen möchte ist hier sicherlich an der richtigen Adresse und gut aufgehoben.












Ca. 85% aller Verkausstände sind Verpflegungsstände. Wie gesagt mein subjektiver Eindruck Schulnote 5 für den halleschen Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## leffith (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
ich war am Eröffnungstag mit Bonsaibikerin auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt und fand ihn eigentlich recht angenehm. Lecker Glühwein aus Tassen und Leber im Brötchen. Am Abend wenn da mehr Leute rumlaufen (und saufen) hat der Weihnachtsmarkt auch ein ein anderes Flair. 
Wetter war doch recht angenehm heute. Bin auf Arbeit geradelt mit Wind im Rücken und leichten Sprühregen. Udo, das war aber noch weniger als bei unserer Regentour um den See.  So konnte selbst die Regenjacke im Rucksack bleiben. Mal schauen was der Rückweg bringt.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2011)

leffith schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich war am Eröffnungstag mit Bonsaibikerin auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt und fand ihn eigentlich recht angenehm. Lecker Glühwein aus Tassen und Leber im Brötchen. Am Abend wenn da mehr Leute rumlaufen (und saufen) hat der Weihnachtsmarkt auch ein ein anderes Flair.
> Wetter war doch recht angenehm heute. Bin auf Arbeit geradelt mit Wind im Rücken und leichten Sprühregen. Udo, das war aber noch weniger als bei unserer Regentour um den See.  So konnte selbst die Regenjacke im Rucksack bleiben. Mal schauen was der Rückweg bringt.


@leffith,
Nun ja, es war mein subjektiver Eindruck.
Aber heute gab es noch ein Lichtblick, mir wurde mitgeteilt, das ich aus dem Tal der analogen Fernsehkonsumenten ab Donnerstag in die privilgierte Schicht der digitalen Welt emporgehoben werde. Also nach der Nachtfahrt am Donnerstag wird gleich geprüft, ob mein Kabelanbieter sein Versprechen eingehalten hat.


----------



## leffith (14. Dezember 2011)

@Udo
Na Super. Auf einmal gehts wohl bei dem Haufen. Na nun ist zu spät und wir bauen unsere eigene Anlage. Viel Spaß in der neuen digitalen Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
heute war ja ziemlich schwerer Sturm aus südlicher Richtung, als ich mich zum Treffpunkt der heutigen Mittwochstour auf machte. Nun ja bis Frankleben zur Kirche hatte ich ein wenig Kantenwind von vorn, was die Anfahrt nicht allzu schwer machte. Der Wetterbericht hat auch nicht gehalten, was er versprochen hatte, es gab keine Regenschauer und das war auch gut so. In Frankleben gesellte sich dann noch Bikermario zu mir, Reinhard 1 kam dann auch einige Minuten später zum Treffpunkt, so dass wir diesmal schon um 09:50 Uhr Richtung Geiseltalsee starten konnten. Wir wählten dieses Mal die Nordrunde auf dem Rundweg bis kurz vor der Klobikauer Halde, hier bogen wir dann auf den Goetheweg nach Norden ab und fuhren bis zur Heerstraße. Dann die Heerstraße nach Westen bis zum Fuß der Klobikauer Halde. Ab hier dann auf den Wanderweg bis nach Oberklobikau. Ab Oberklobikau mussten wir die ICE- Bautrasse nutzen, die durch die Bautätigkeit sehr schlammig war.
Wir folgten dieser Straße bis zur neugebauten Brücke vor Niederwünsch. Ab jetzt auf der Straße weiter über Niederwünsch, Wünsch bis Langeneichstädt. Den Wind hatten wir von der Seite, so dass wir eigentlich gut vorankamen. Von Langeneichstädt dann auf dem Drei Städteradweg weiter an der Eichstädter Warte
vorbei gen Norden. In Höhe des Windparks dann 90° nach Westen, jetzt Sturm fast direkt von vorn. Es machte jetzt schon einige Mühe auf dem schmierigen Kopfsteinpflaster Schlacke Steine- voranzukommen.
Die Bautätigkeit an den neuen Windkrafträdern war auch schon eingestellt, macht bei diesem Sturm auch keinen Sinn. Den Kran hatte man schon vorsichtshalber abgesenkt.
Ab Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf hatten wir dann wieder bis nach Querfurt ordentlichen Rückenwind.
Unser Ziel, der Metzkerwagen am Opelhaus, erreichten wir dann so gegen 11:45 Uhr. Wie immer wurden wir von den zwei freundlichen Damen des Verkaufswagens schon auf herzlichste begrüßt. Nach dem Bunkern diverser Wurstsorten in unserer Rucksäcke und Taschen ging es wieder retour. Jetzt aber mit ordentlichem Rückenwind zu mindestens bis zum Windpark Querfurter Platte. Am Ende des Weges mussten wir 90° nach nach Süden abbiegen. Wer das rechtzeitige runterschalten nicht durchgeführt hatte stand jetzt auf der Stelle. Die Geschwindigkeit ging teilweise so gegen 6 km/h. Aber auch dieser Abschnitt wurde, zwar langsam, überwunden. Ab Langeneichstädt wurde der direkte Weg über die ICE-Trasse nach Stöbnitz eingeschlagen. An der ICE- Strecke wieder ein wenig Schlamm, aber mit Rückenwind war das erklimmen der Trasse kein Problem.
In Stöbnitz dann sofort zum Rundweg Geiseltalsee und mit Rückenwind ging es dann bis zum Einlauf der Leiha. Hier schlugen wir uns nach Süden durch den Wald bis zum Kiosk an am Abzweig der K2173 die nach Großkayna führt. Hier dann endlich einen zu mindestens noch warmen Kaffee.
Die Tour wurde dann hier für beendet erklärt und die Teilnehmer fuhren mit mehr oder weniger Rückenwind in die Heimatorte zurück.
Am Ende hatte ich 83 km zurückgelegt und hatte dank Rückenwind noch einen Schnitt von 18,16 km/h. Zu Hause angekommen fing es dann auch noch zu regnen an, wahrscheinlich wird es Reinhard1 noch heftig erwischt haben.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
gestern Abend wurde wieder die schon fast traditionelle Nachtfahrt im Geiseltal durchgeführt.
Guide war Andi65 und Bonsaibikerin, leffith und Udo1 die Mitfahrer. Treffpunkt war der Geiseltalsee in Frankleben 18:00 Uhr. Die Mitfahrer starteten um 17:30 Uhr in Richtung Treffpunkt. Das Wetter meinte es an diesem Abend gut mit uns, kein Regen und wenig Wind aus Süden. Mit einer Minute Verspätung trafen wir am Treffpunkt ein. Es ging dann auch sofort in Uhrzeigerrichtung auf dem Rundweg Geiseltalsee weiter. Wir hatten eine klare Luft mit guter Sichtweite über den See. Unterhalb von Neubiendorf am Rundweg querte urplötzlich ein Reh unseren Weg, jetzt hieß es aufpassen, wo eins ist wird ein zweites nicht mehr weit sein. Bis auf einen einsamen Hundebesitzer und einen Hasen, der sich durch unseren Lichtkegel bewegte, trafen wir niemanden mehr bis zur Marina Mücheln.
Ab Marina dann hoch zum Parkplatz Stöbnitz und auf dem Rundweg dann weiter nach Norden. Durch die neugestaltetet Umgehungsstraße- Oberklobikau-Mücheln- wurden uns mehrmals entgegen kommende Biker vorgegaukelt. Am Beobachtungspunkt dann wieder kurz vor unseren Vorderrädern zwei Rehe, die ohne nach rechts oder links zu sehen, unseren Weg gequert haben. Vom Weinberg hatten wir wieder einen sehr schönen Rundblick weit über den See bis weit nach Leuna. Der größte lampenladen im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt war sehr schön zu erkennen. Ab dem Weinberg ging es dann mit Rückenwind rasant hügelabwärts aber immer bremsbereit, da wir jetzt in die Region vom massiven Wildwechsel kamen. Es ging alles gut, uns begegnete bis zum Startpunkt der Tour kein Tier mehr. Am Startpunkt unserer Tour angekommen hatten wir den See in 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten umrundet. In Frankleben an der Kirche dann Tourende.




War wieder eine schöne Runde mit ordentlicher Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit bei Nacht.
Mal sehen wann die nächste Nachtfahrt gestartet wird.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
am 21.12. um 10:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Großkayna hafen Südfeldsee, eine kleine weihnachtliche Überraschungstour.
Nicht Trekkingrad tauglich.
Treffpunkt in Merseburg zur Fahrt nach Großkayna 09:00 Uhr Airpark Parkplatz.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12008
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aber aus!!


----------



## Bikermario (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
na da kann ich ja mal mein neues Bulls Copperhead 3 richtig austesten.
Hast du schon eine bestimmte Tour im Kopf, weil du schreibst, dass es nicht Trekkingtauglich ist? Ich würde ja die Dölauer Heide mal wieder besuchen.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Bonsaibikerin sehr kurzfristig zu einer spontanen Auentour an Steinlache, Wallendorfer See, Raßnitzer See bis Merseburg unterwegs. Es ging auf dem Saaleradweg in Schkopau über die Saale und dann weiter auf dem Damm der Steinlache bis nach Burgliebenau. Ab hier dann zum Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See weiter.
Am Ostufer des Raßnitzer Sees, habe ich dann eine sehr schöne Stelle gefunden um das Reinspringen in das neue Jahr 2012 zu üben.
Es klappte alles bestens, Bonsaibikerin fing mich dann auf, bis zum Ufer war nur ein sehr kurzer Auslauf vorhanden.
Weiter ging es nach der Übung um den See zum Hirschberg und hier wurde dann noch der Wallendorfer am westlichen Ufer abgefahren. Vorbei an den Mooreichen bis nach Lössen, in Lössen noch ein Baumfoto mit Bonsaibikerin
und über Meuschau nach Merseburg zumMechaniker unseres Vertrauens auf einen Pott Kaffee.
Auf der Rücktour wurden wir dann noch kurz vor dem Ziel von einem leichten Schneesturm eingeholt,
wobei der Schnee leider nicht liegen blieb.
War eine echt schöne WP-Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
die heutige vorweihnachtliche Überraschungstour führte uns diesmal in östlicher Richtung. Da mein ständiger Mitfahrer Reinhard1 leider erkrankt ist ich wünsche ihm eine baldige Genesung- und sich außer Bonsaibikerin niemand mehr für die Tour angemeldet hatte, wurde die Tour abgeändert.
Treffpunkt also heute nicht der Hafen am Südfeldsee, sondern Start 09:00 Uhr vor der Haustür von Bonsaibikerin.
Unser heutiges Ziel war das Schloss mit Schlosspark Lützschena, mit anschließendem weiterem Halt in der Domholzschänke. Wir fuhren nach dem Start direkt zum Saaleradweg. Am Krankenhaus stießen wir auf den Radweg und fuhren Richtung Neumarktbrücke weiter.
In Höhe der alten Papierfabrik ist man dabei einen Kreisel zu pflastern.
Achtung an dieser Baustelle ist es besser wenn man absteigt, gilt aber nur für die Ü60, es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen bei den Ü60.
Weiter ging  es auf den Radweg zur Saaleschleuse in Merseburg und weiter bis Meuschau. Von Meuschau dann weiter nach Osten bis Lössen. Ab Lössen bogen wir auf den Radweg Westufer Wallendorfer See ab. Es ging an den Mooreichen vorbei
bis nach Burgliebenau, wo wir vom Weihnachtsmann begrüßt wurden.
Danach schnell weiter zur Weißen Elster und auf dem Elsterradweg flussaufwärts Richtung BAB 9. Jetzt machte es wieder richtig Spaß, da wir durch den Westwind ordentlich geschoben wurden. Am südöstlichen Horizont sah man schon die Wolkendecke leicht aufbrechen,
hingegen im Norden sah es dafür gar nicht gut aus. Die BAB 9 wurde unterquert und auf den äußeren Ring durch die Elster und Luppe Auen weiter gefahren. Wir folgten jetzt der Brand.- und Maßlauer Linie durch die Auen bis zur B186. Ein wenig die B186 nach Süden gefolgt und dann auf die Gundorfer Linie abgebogen. Unsere Bikes und die Bekleidung entsprachen jetzt den herrschenden Wetterbedingungen, Schlamm und Dreck am ganzen Körper, vor allem im hinteren Körperbereich. Am Ende der Grundorfer Linie stießen wir auf die Neue Luppe. Bei einem kurzen Rundumblick stellten wir fest es ist eine Sackgasse. Auf unserer Ufer Seite, rechtes Ufer, intensive Bautätigkeit bei den Hochwasserschutzanlagen. Die Brücke vor uns über die Neue Luppe zum linken Ufer eigentlich gesperrt. Aber da gab es doch eine kleine Lücke, die wir nutzten um auf die linke Seite zu gelangen. Auch am linken Ufer rege Bautätigkeit, hier war man schon beim Auftragen von einer Schotterschicht für den neuen Radweg,
wird super. Also die 100 Meter bis zum Abzweig Schlobachshof wurde schnell überwunden und dann auf dem Wanderweg bis zum Gundorf- Hänicher Weg vor. Auf diesem Weg wieder zur Neuen Luppe und auf dem Damm am rechten Ufer 779 m bis zur Zufahrt zum Schloss Lützschena.
Am Schloss ein kurzer Orientierungshalt an der Info-Tafel.
Da  kam uns ein Handwerker entgegen, der zur Auenstation am Schlossparkeingang wollte. Da wir schon ein wenig durchgefroren waren und ein Kaffee jetzt gut tun würde, sprach ich ihn an, ob es denn bei ihm in der Station einen Kaffee geben würde. Er verneinte, teilte uns aber mit dass er einen Kaffee für uns ansetzen wird. Wir bedankten uns und signalisierten, dass wir erst den Park besichtigen und auf der Rückfahrt vorbei kommen würden. Gesagt getan, es ging dann Kreuz und quer durch den sehr schönen Schlosspark. Vorbei am Rosenteich,
durch eine Allee mit altem Baumbestand
Richtung ehemaligen Schildkrötenteich. Weiter an der Marienkapelle vorbei
bis zur ehemaligen Reitbahn.
Von dort zur Blitzeiche
und wieder zurück zum ehemaliger Familienfriedhof. Von dort dann auf den sehr gepflegten Wegen zum Diana Teich und Diana Tempel mit dorischen Säulen.
Weiter an der Baumskulptur vorbei wieder zur Auenstation, wo schon der Kaffee und sogar Stolle auf uns warteten.
Die Stühle deckten wir, wegen unserer Bekleidung, mit der Bildzeitung ab, dafür war sie gut geeignet.
Der Park ist vor allem im März einen Besuch wert, wenn die Märzenbecher in voller Blüte stehen.
Danach ging es wieder retour zur neuen Luppe und weiter zur Domholzschänke. Die Kellnerin deckte unserer Stühle mit einem Handtuch ab, war sehr nett.
So konnten wir in Ruhe und Wärme unseren Mohnkuchen genießen, der auch sehr lecker schmeckte. Nach dem Zwischenstopp in der Domholzschänke ging  es dann auf dem Radweg Salzstraße zurück bis Merseburg. Der Himmel verfinsterte sich im Norden und die ersten Regenschauer erwischten uns Ortseingang Merseburg in Höhe der Schleuse. Da wir kurz vor der warmen Dusche waren, wurde die Regen Bekleidung im Rucksack gelassen und schnell zur Tanke gefahren, hier wurde der Kärcher eingesetzt, um wieder die Grundfarbe der Bikes in den Vordergrund zu bringen.
War eine schöne Tour Flachlandtour mit 15 WP-Punkten auf teilweise schönen schlammigen Wegen.
Morgen gehts es dann nochmal am Vormittag auf eine Vorheiligabendtour. Start könnte so um 09:30 Uhr sein. Falls jemand mit möchte, kann er sich ja mal melden.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
am 28.12. 10:00 Uhr Start zu einer Festtagsfettverbrennungstour.
Treffpunkt Hafen Großkayna/ Südfeldsee.
Länge der Strecke, nicht über 100 km.
Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12008


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
zur heutigen Festtagsfettverbrennungstour waren dabei:
Tourguide Udo1; Reinhard1, Thomas vom White Rock Tourenteam, Bikermario, Erich vom Merseburger Radverein und als Gastfahrer dankeroeder aus dem Südharz.
Treffpunkt war ja der Hafen Südfeldsee, als ich mit Erich eintraf waren schon alle anderen Teilnehmer an Ort und Stelle. Es sollte heute eine entspannte Runde werden, im Fettverbrennungslevel. Vom Treffpunkt ging es dann auf dem kürzesten Weg zum Geiseltalsee. Hier folgten wie den Rundweg Richtung Mücheln.
Die Sonne kam jetzt auch noch aus der Wolkendecke. Das Wetter konnte für die letzte Tour in diesem Jahr nicht besser sein.
Ab Tunnel Mücheln ging es weiter entlang der Geisel, am kleinsten funktionstüchtigen Gradierwerk Sachsen- Anhalts vorbei, zur Geiselquelle. Die Geisel führt wegen des hohen Grundwasserspiegels wieder sehr viel Wasser, wie man im Kneipbecken an der Quelle gut sehen konnte. Die Geiselquelle ist ja die größte Quelle Mitteldeutschland, es ist ein sogenannte Überlaufquelle, die von einem unterirdischen Wasser Speicher gespeist wird. Hinter dem Eingang zur Quelle befinden sich noch 2 Räume. Der zweite 2 x 2 Meter große Raum diente der Gaststätte an der Geiselquelle als Bierlager. Die Gaststätte hatte ja keinen Keller und so war das die einzige Möglichkeit im vorigen Jahrhundert, das Bier kühl zu halten.
Von der Quelle ging es auf einem Wirtschaftsweg südwärts nach Ebersroda.
Von Ebersroda dann noch die letzten 300 Meter südwärts bis zum Waldgebiet Neue Göhle. Das Waldgebiet wurde südlich durchquert. Auf Höhe der Waldsiedlung Sohlberg verließen wir die Neue Göhle wieder. Es ging jetzt rasant abwärts bis zum nördlichen Ortseingang von Freyburg.
Durch Freyburg durch über den Marktplatz zum Unstrutradweg. Auf dem Unstrutradweg dann weiter bis zum Blütengrund. Hier folgten wir den Saaleradweg auf dem linken Saaleufer bis zur Hennebrücke. An der Brücke setzten wir auf die rechte Saaleseite über und folgten den Radweg bis Schönburg. In Schönburg an der Quelle ein kurzer Halt. Reinhard1 musste seinen Trinkflascheninhalt wechseln, hatte heute Morgen in aller Eile Zucker mit Salz verwechselt.
Wir folgten dann den Saaleradweg weiter über die Oeblitzschleuse und Leißling bis nach Weißenfels.
Ab Weißenfels führte uns Reinhard1 zum neuen Radweg Weißenfels- Tagewerben. Der Weg ist sehr gut geworden,
nur die Mündung auf die neue Umgehungsstraße ist noch nicht so richtig umgesetzt worden. Man muss höllisch aufpassen nicht auf die Straße zu rollen, was sehr fatale Folgen haben könnte. Ab dort dann weiter über Tagewerben und Reichhardswerben zum Südfeldsee. Am östlichen Uferrundweg ging es dann wieder zum Startpunkt der heutigen Tour. Hier verabschiedeten wir unseren Gastfahrer aus dem Harz, dankeroeder.
Mit Erich folgte ich dann den ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis nach Merseburg. Am Ende hatte ich heute 91 km auf dem Tacho.
Es war eine entspannte Tour bei super Wetter, wahrscheinlich der beste Tag für die letzten Tage im Jahr 2011.
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr, wobei Rutsch nicht wörtlich genommen werden soll. Die nächste Tour dann wieder am ersten Mittwoch im neuen Jahr sein.


----------



## dankeroeder (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Udo und Mitfahrer,


noch einmal vielen Dank für die nette Runde.Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder bei einer Ausfahrt. 
Das Angebot für eine Harz-Tour steht!
Ich wünsche allen ein gesundes Neues Jahr.


Gruß dankeroeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2011)

dankeroeder schrieb:


> Hallo Udo und Mitfahrer,
> noch einmal vielen Dank für die nette Runde.Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder bei einer Ausfahrt.
> Das Angebot für eine Harz-Tour steht!
> Ich wünsche allen ein gesundes Neues Jahr.
> Gruß dankeroeder


Dein Angebot nehmen wir gerne an, aber erst im Frühjahr wenn die Gegend schneefrei ist.
Wollte eigentlich heute Abend eine Nachtrunde mit dem Guide andi 65 machen, aber der Husten hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Werde die nächsten Tage also nutzen mich ein wenig zu kurieren.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 04.01. Anbiken der Mittwochsfahrer.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Hafen Großkayna-Südfeldsee.
Strecke wird an diesem Tag am Treffpunkt demokratisch festgelegt.
Der Guide hat schon eine Idee.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12008


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, leffith und ich wünschen allen einen superguten Start in das Jahr 2012 und immer genug Luft auf den Reifen . Wir freuen uns auf weitere schöne und interresante Touren.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
heute fand das Neujahrskegelturnier des Merseburger Radvereins statt.
Ich bin zwar kein Mitglied, aber als Gastgegler immer dabei. Der Altersdurchschnitt unsere Mannschaft wurde heute um Jahrzehnte nach unten gedrückt. Wir waren, dank der Unterstützung eines 8 jährigen Nachwuchskeglers, bei 46 Jahren angekommen. Was uns aber leider auch nicht auf einen Podestplatz brachte. Mit der An.- und Abfahrt zum Austragungsort sind dann immerhin noch 8 WP-Punkte zusammengekommen. Die ersten Kilometer für die Neue Saison sind somit schon mal eingefahren.
Wer Zeit und Muße hat, kann ja Morgen 10:00 Uhr am Hafen Großkayna sein, dort Start zur Mittwochstour.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
am heutigen Tag war Anbiken für die Mittwochsfahrer angesagt. Mit dabei war BRUSTGURTFAHRER Reinhard1, Sympathisant Thomas vom White Rock Tourenteam und ich als Guide. Treffpunkt war wie immer der Hafen in Großkayna-Südfeldsee. Die Anfahrt war schon teilweise etwas heftig, starke Sturmböen von vorn. Am Südfeldsee angekommen, sah ich schon von weitem wie Reinhard1 erste Dehnungsübungen absolvierte.
Da wir noch 9 Minuten Zeit hatten warteten wir noch ein wenig. Kurze Zeit später traf dann Thomas ein. Pünktlich wie immer ging es dann, Grobe Richtung Westen gegen den Sturm. Vom Südfeldsee dann an der Sondermülldeponie Halde Vesta Süd Kante entlang bis zum südlichen Ortsrand von Braunsdorf. Auf dem Wirtschaftsweg ging es dann bis zum Schlossteich Braunsbedra. Am Südufer  entlang, parallel zur Leiha, bis nach Schortau.
Jetzt traten wir wieder aus dem Windgeschützen Schlosspark raus und bekamen auf der Strecke zur Müchelhöhe- Branderodaer Weg hoch den Sturm genau von vorn. Kurz hinter der Müchelhöhe an der Wegekreuzung wandten wir uns nach Süden auf Gröst zu. Nach 457 m bogen wir scharf nach Westen auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab. Wir bekamen jetzt auf der freien Fläche die Sturmböen genau von vorn.
Nach weiteren 448 m bogen wir nach Süden ab und fuhren jetzt durch ein Wäldchen
bis zur K2165 Ortsverbindungsstraße Gröst-Branderoda. Am östlichen Ortseingang an der Waldkante dann wieder nach Süden abgebogen. Wir folgten jetzt einen Wirtschaftsweg, der auch als Neuenburgrundwanderweg gekennzeichnet ist.
Den folgten wir bis Zeuchfeld. Zeuchfeld wurde nach Süden hin durchquert und am letzten etwas außerhalb liegenden Gehöfts haben wir uns dann rechts gehalten. Auf den dortigen Wanderweg ging es dann den Hang hoch in die Alte Göhle.
In einem kleinen Bogen ging es dann auf einer Waldautobahn durch die Alte Göhle, nördlich des Pilgerweges. An der Brücke über die Umgehungsstraße Freyburg kamen wir aus dem Wald heraus, überquerten die Umgehungsstraße und fuhren ab hier auf dem Pilgerweg weiter nach Westen bis zum Bus-Parkplatz für die Neuenburg.
Am Berghotel zum Edelacker weiter zum Freyburger Stadtpark. Auf dem Serpentinenweg mit seinen Spitzkehren, dir wir nach der dritten Spitzkehre vorbildlich gemeistert hatten, Gewichtsverlagerung  auf das Vorderrad und dann  das Rad hinten angehoben und gedreht wie im Lehrvideo, klappte bei uns alten Säcken noch sehr gut.
Am Fuße des Stadtparks angekommen dann in die nächste Bäckerei zum Neujahrskaffee mit Kuchen.
Ab Freyburg dann auf den Unstrutradweg weiter bis Großjena. In Großjena bogen wir Richtung Sportplatz ab und fuhren dann den Wirtschaftsweg weiter Richtung Weinberghäuser. Wir bogen dann nach Nordosten ab, überquerten die L205 und fuhren weiter Richtung Schießplatz. Jetzt hatten wir endlich Rückenwind wurde ja auch langsam Zeit, nur gegen den Wind zu fahren macht auf Dauer eben keinen Spaß. Nach einigen 100 Metern gelangten wir zur L205. Diese folgten wir 451 m nach Norden und bogen dann nach Osten auf den dortigen Wanderweg
der am Hochufer der Saale bis  nach Goseck führt ab. Ab Goseck dann auf den Wirtschaftsweg nördlich der Obstplantage bis nach Uichteritz. Bei der rasanten Abfahrt riss beim Reinhard1 noch der Schaltbowdenzug. Er  hatte ja schon ein biblisches Alter von 11 Jahren in der Schalthülle erreicht, da kann man ja schon mal reißen. Also mit Kette rechts dann bis nach Weißenfels zum Mechaniker seines  Vertrauens. Hier war dann Tourende. Ich bin dann weiter über den Südfeldsee nach Merseburg. In Höhe Südfeldsee sah ich dann den ersten Regenbogen in diesem Jahr,
er war sehr stark ausgeprägt, was ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr gesehen hatte.
Nach guten 69 km und 21 WP-Punkten konnte ich dann unter die Dusche. War eine sehr schöne Tour, bei Sonne satt. Die Tour kann auch ohne Abstriche mit einem Trekkingrad gefahren werden.
Nun mal sehen wo die nächste Mittwochstour hinführt richtet sich ja zurzeit immer nach dem Wetter.
Der Track zur Tour hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mwlinfvvjnpwvevs


----------



## iMER.seburg (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Ich habe gestern auch eine stürmische GTS-Umrundung absolviert. Vom Weinberg aus konnte man das Herrannahen der Wetterfront gut beobachten.




Überhaupt hatten die Wellen fast Ostsee-Format  und Frankleben hat sich bestimmt schon auf eine Sturmflut eingestellt 

Auf Höhe des Haltepunktes in Stöbnitz habe ich dann auch den wunderbaren Regenbogen gesehen,




den ich dann immer wieder bis nach Frankleben beobachten konnte.

Glücklicherweise hatte ich heimwärts Rückenwind, so dass ich auf dem Feldweg zwischen Reipisch und Zscherben mit gefühlter Schallgeschwindigkeit unterwegs war


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
Brustgurtfahrer und Symphatiesanten, am 23.01. Sternfahrt zum Südfeldsee Rastplatz Baggerschaufel.
Licht nicht vergessen. Ich werde einen Einweggrill mitbringen.
Abfahrt in Merseburg um 18:10 Uhr am Budjonny Denkmal Kreuzung Fieseler Straße- Alte Lauchstädter Straße.
Abfahrt Weißenfels mit Treffpunkt wird sicherlich noch Andi65 bekanntgeben.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12008


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 11.01. Tour nach Bad Sulza zum echt Thüringer Bratwurstessen am Kiosk an der alten Saline.
Treffpunkt: Weißenfels Marktplatz
Startzeit: 10:00 Uhr
Strecke: Saaleradweg über Bad Kösen nach Bad Sulza
Tour ist Trekkingrad tauglich.
Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12593


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch, den 11.01. Tour nach Bad Sulza zum echt Thüringer Bratwurstessen am Kiosk an der alten Saline.
> Treffpunkt: Weißenfels Marktplatz
> Startzeit: 10:00 Uhr
> ...


Guide ist diesmal Reinhard 1
Das Ziel ist geändert, es geht zur Käsescheune nach Bad Bibra auf Saale, Untrut und Biberbachradweg.
Ich starte um 09:36 Uhr mit DB und steige dann in Leißling aus, hier 2. Treffpunkt um 09:57 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
heute fand die Tour WSF- Bad Bibra zur Käsescheune statt.
Reinhard1 war heute der Guide für diese Tour. Ich reiste mit der DB an. In Leißling stieg ich dann aus, um mich mit den anderen am Saaleradweg zu treffen. Um 10:02 Uhr trafen dann auch schon Thomas vom White Rock Tourenteam, Peter und Manfred aus WSF und  HHM, sowie der Guide Reinhard1 ein. Gemeinsam folgten wir den Saaleradweg Richtung  Schönburg.
An der Hennebrücke verabschiedete sich Peter von uns, er war im August 2011 das letzte Mal gefahren und begleitete und zu Trainingszwecken.
Ab der Hennebrücke dann weiter zu viert Richtung Blütengrund und dann weiter auf dem Unstrutradweg bis Freyburg. Der Gegenwind war nicht sehr stark, so dass wir auch zügig vorankamen. In Weischütz verließen wir  den Radweg und fuhren auf der K2250 parallel zur Unstrut bis zum Unstrutradweg, Ortsausgang Laucha.
Jetzt sahen wir schon vor uns die Sonne leuchten. Ab hier dann weiter auf dem Radweg. Achtung der Unstrutradwegabschnitt nach Dorndorf im Bereich des Kalkfelsens an der Unstrut ist sehr gefährlich.
Hier können durchaus mal Kalksteinabrüche runterkommen. Nach Überwindung der Gefahrenstelle ging es dann zügig weiter bis nach Burgscheidungen. Ab Burgscheidungen durch das Biberbachtal über Thalwinkel bis zur Käsescheune nach Bad Bibra. Dann wurde in die Käsescheune eingefallen und Käse gebunkert. Nach Reinhard1 seinen Packtaschen zu urteilen, müssen es Kilos gewesen sein die aus der Käsescheune rausgetragen worden sind. Jetzt wurde ein Bäcker gesucht der auch Kaffee hat. Der örtliche Bäcker hatte wie immer keinen, die Maschine funktionierte schon das letzte Mal, vor 4 Monaten, nicht. Aber wir erhielten zu mindestens den Tipp es mal gegenüber in EDEKA Markt zu probieren. Der Tipp war gut, nur die Zubereitung dauert doch etwas länger als gedacht. Es war eine ganz einfache Maschine die Kapseln verarbeitete, bei 4 großen Tassen wurden so 8 Kapseln verbraucht und das brauchte dann so seine Zeit. Also wer in Bad Bibra einen Kaffee trinken will sollte bei EDEKA Zeit mitbringen oder gleich einen Stopp an der Tanke einlegen, die haben einen großen Automaten.
Zurück ging es dann, dank Rückenwind, zügiger.
In  Leißling hatte ich dann noch einige Minuten Zeit bis der Zug in den Bahnhof einlief. Also Zeit zur Verabschiedung und dem Guide für seine  Führung zu danken. Es hat auf jeden Fall etwas, mal hinten im Windschatten fahren zu können. Reinhard1 das müssen wir unbedingt öfter machen.
War aber wieder eine super Tour gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Brustgurtfahrer und Symphatiesanten, am 23.01. Sternfahrt zum Südfeldsee Rastplatz Baggerschaufel.
> Licht nicht vergessen. Ich werde einen Einweggrill mitbringen.
> Abfahrt in Merseburg um 18:10 Uhr am Budjonny Denkmal Kreuzung Fieseler Straße- Alte Lauchstädter Straße.
> ...


@Brustgurtfahrer
kurzer Teilnehmer Zwischenstand:
Andi65,
Reinhard1,
leffith,
Bonsaibikerin,
Udo1 mit Felix,
Harti,
Bikermario,


----------



## Bikermario (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Nur mal ne kurze Frage: ich darf wohl nicht mitmachen? Ich hab mich doch eingetragen, aber wenn du mich nicht dabeihaben willst, mußt du es nur sagen.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Nur mal ne kurze Frage: ich darf wohl nicht mitmachen? Ich hab mich doch eingetragen, aber wenn du mich nicht dabeihaben willst, mußt du es nur sagen.
> Gruß Bikermario


Oh sorry Bikermario, ich habe nicht ins LMB geschaut, klar wollen wir dich dabei haben. Werde es sofort korrigieren.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Bonsaibikerin und leffith im Geiseltal unterwegs. Start war um 09:00 Uhr. Es ging dann sofort auf dem Radweg östlich des Airpark in einem Bogen zur Heerstraße. Auf der Heerstraße dann über Blösien auf einen Wirtschaftsweg am südlichen Fuß der Halde  Blösien zum Rundweg Geiseltalsee.
Das Wetter war Traumhaft ein wenig über 0°C und Sonne pur. Auf dem Rundweg dann in Uhrzeigerrichtung bis zum Hafen Braunsbedra. Die Pontons sind alle an Ort und Stelle, der Hafen könnte eigentlich genutzt werden, wenn es denn  eine Freigabe gäbe.
Weiter auf dem Rundweg bis Aussichtspunkt Krumpa und ab hier dann auf dem oberen Rundweg weiter bis Mücheln Tunnel. Der Tunnel wurde durchquert, die Furt an der Geisel heute mal nicht durchfahren, sondern über die Brücke. Weiter durch Mücheln über den Markt am Rathaus vorbei zum Einstieg in den Geiselhöhenweg.
Der Geiselhöhenweg ist ein schöner Wanderweg der sich entlang des Hanges oberhalb der Apostelstraße bis nach St. Micheln hinzieht. In Höhe des Kneipbeckens ging es dann auf den Serpentinen hangabwärts.
In St. Micheln an der Geiselquelle vorbei zum Eiskaffee Thieme. Ist aber noch geschlossen, hier soll laut Mund zu Mund Propaganda ein super Eis zum schleckern geben.
Ab St. Micheln dann nach Norden, ein Stück auf der Reitergasse nach Osten und die K2263 überquert. Auf der Höhe nördlich der K2263 dann auf einen Wiesenweg
nach Osten zum Schlosspark St. Ulrich.
Der Park, der sehr gepflegt ist wurde in östlicher Richtung bis zum Barockgarten durchfahren.
Danach ein kurzer Abstecher zum Wasserschloss St. Ulrich. Ab hier wurde dann wieder den Lauf der Geisel gefolgt bis zum Oberen Rundweg Geiseltalsee an der Treppe die zur Marina führt.
Auf dem Rundweg dann über Stöbnitz zum Aussichtspunkt. Vom dort dann wieder zum Rundweg Parkplatz Aussichtspunkt Stöbnitz. Auf dem Rundweg dann weiter in Richtung Weinberg. An den Steigungen zum Weinberg zeigte uns dann Bonsaibikerin wo der Hammer hängt. Sie flog förmlich den Weg bergauf wobei wir langsam die Zunge raushängen ließen. Sie hatte gute 200 Meter Vorsprung.
Dafür hatten wir jetzt bei der Bergabfahrt einen Vorteil, wo sie bergab noch treten musste rollten wir entspannt den Berg runter und der Abstand vergrößerte sich nicht. Nun ja hier machte sich unser Kampfgewicht bemerkbar. Auf Höhe der Halde Blösien bogen wir vom Rundweg ab und querten die Halde nach Norden bis zur Heerstraße.
Auf dieser ging es dann ganz entspannt mit ordentlichen Rückenwind zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour zurück.
War eine super Tour bei sehr schönem sonnigen Winterwetter.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour am 18.01. von WSF nach Bad Sulza.
Treffpunkt: 09:50 Uhr Weißenfels West Bahnübergang
oder 09:36 Uhr Bahnsteig 6 Bahnhof Merseburg
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12593


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
das heutige Vormittagswetter lud ja förmlich zu einer Tour ein.
Um 10:00 Uhr starteten wir dann zu einer Tour durch die Auen von Elster und Luppe.
Wir das waren Bonsaibikerin und ich.
Wir schlugen den kürzesten Weg zur Saale über den Gerichtshain ein. Dann ein wenig den Saaleradweg bis zur Neumarktbrücke und auf der anderen Uferseite vorbei an der Schleuse nach Meuschau. Vor Lössen folgten wir den Lauf vom Der Bach bis nach Löpitz und ab hier dann weiter auf dem Rüsternwanderweg. Der Weg führte uns bei super Sonnenschein und angenehmer frischen Luft nach Tragarth.
Von Tragarth dann weiter auf dem Weg
bis zur Leipziger Straße die vom Ortseingang Wallendorf zum Wallendorfer See führt. Die Straße überquert und den Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Osten gefolgt, der dann in den Gosewanderweg oder auch Salzstraße in Höhe Raßnitzer See Südufer mündete. Wir folgten jetzt den Gosewanderweg weiter, der am Nordrand von Zweimen entlangführt bis kurz vor dem Schlossteich Dölkau. Jetzt schlugen wir uns Nordöstlich auf einen teilweise schlammigen und leicht angefrorenen Wirtschaftsweg,
der parallel zur Luppe führt, bis in das Waldgebiet vor Maßlau durch.
An der ersten Waldautobahnkreuzung bogen wir nach Norden ab. Ziel war das Naturdenkmal Hohle Eiche im Waldgebiet vor dem Elsterdamm südlich Ermlitz. Die Eiche steht noch und bietet einen einsamen Wanderer bei Regen durchaus Unterschlupf.
Dann ging es wieder retour Richtung Norden bis zum Elsterdamm Südufer. Wir folgten hier den Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Oberthau. Hier wurde der Fluss überquert und auf dem Elsterradweg bis zur Brück Lochau weiter gefahren. War heute reger Betrieb auf dem Radweg, viel Räder und Fußgänger die sicherlich den schönen Tag für Fahrten oder Spaziergänge nutzten. Die Elster wurde in Lochau wieder Richtung Burgliebenau überquert. Zwischen Kiesgrube und Wallendorfer See ging es dann auf dem Wanderweg, an den Mooreichen vorbei bis Löpitz. Ab Löpitz dann wieder über Meuschau nach Merseburg zurück. Trotz einer Außentemperatur von 0°C bis 2°C war es ein angenehmes Fahren gewesen. Der Nordwind störte uns auch nicht übermäßig. Am Ende waren es dann noch 11 Punkte für den WP geworden.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Mittwochstour am 18.01. von WSF nach Bad Sulza.
> Treffpunkt: 09:50 Uhr Weißenfels West Bahnübergang
> oder 09:36 Uhr Bahnsteig 6 Bahnhof Merseburg
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12593


Nun dann werde ich mich mal langsam zum Treffpunkt aufmachen. Wahrscheinlich werden wir zu viert nach Thüringen aufbrechen.
Wer also noch mit möchte und auch Zeit hat, sollte am Treffpunkt sein.
Abfahrt in Merseburg 09:36 Uhr Bahnsteig 6.
Ich rieche schon förmlich die echten Thüringer Roster.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
die heutige Mittwochstour ging nach Thüringen.
das Wetter war wieder einmal Super, irgendwie haben wir mittwochs immer Glück mit dem Wetter.
Ich traf mich um 10:00 Uhr in Leißling Bahnhof mit Reinhard1 und Manfred aus Hohenmölsen. Sogleich ging es auf dem Saaleradweg weiter Richtung Bad Sulza an Saale und Ilm. Ortsausgang Leißling blies uns schon der eisige Wind aus Westen ins Gesicht.
Da ja alle die Strecke kannten reihte ich mich mal an die letzte Stelle ein und übernahm den technischen Schluss. Reinhard1 zerteilte erst einmal ordentlich den Wind so war es mir möglich die erste Etappe doch ziemlich entspannt zu fahren.
Die Saalebrücke für die Burgenlandbahn bei Roßbach ist auch an Ort und Stelle, der Bagger in der Saale beseitigte gerade den ehemaligen Mittelpfeiler der alten Brücke.
Nach ca. 65 Minuten erreichten wir Bad Kösen
und fuhren jetzt auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße Bad Kösen- Großheringen weiter.
Punkt 11:45 Uhr hatten wir Bad Sulza, den Kultkiosk, erreicht. Die Bratwurstrosterin brachte gerade den Grill noch einmal mit dem Fön auf Schwung und schon gab es die ersehnten echt thüringischen Rostbratwürste.
Da ja Winterpokalzeit ist, wurde die Wurst beim Runden fahren verzehrt.
Zum Schluss noch einen Kaffee
und dann wieder auf dem Ilm Radweg retour.
Ab Bad Kösen nahmen wir dieses Mal nicht den Weg auf dem Damm, sondern fuhren rechts der Eisenbahntrasse auf dem neuen asphaltierten Rennrad geeigneten Weg zurück bis zur Fischgaststätte an der Saale.
Jetzt allerdings mit enormem Rückenwind. Diesmal war ich an der Spitze und meine zwei Mitfahrer konnten jetzt in meinem Windschatten fahren.  In Windeseile erreichten  wir Weißenfels,
wo die Tour beendet wurde. War eine schöne Tour am heutigen Tag und wie gesagt der schönste Tag der Woche.


----------



## Kasebi (19. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Brustgurtfahrer
> kurzer Teilnehmer Zwischenstand:
> Andi65,
> Reinhard1,
> ...



Hallo Leuts
Hab heute meinen Schichtplan gekriegt. Und der paßt. Ich bin also am Montag mit von der Partie. Ich schließe mich wieder Andi und Reinhard an und starte von WSF aus.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts
> Hab heute meinen Schichtplan gekriegt. Und der paßt. Ich bin also am Montag mit von der Partie. Ich schließe mich wieder Andi und Reinhard an und starte von WSF aus.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Klasse Kasebi,
dann bis Montag.


----------



## Kasebi (22. Januar 2012)

Reinhard/Andi
holt ihr mich morgen wieder am gleichen Punkt wie beim Abgrillen ab? Wann soll ich da sein?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## andi65 (22. Januar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Reinhard/Andi
> holt ihr mich morgen wieder am gleichen Punkt wie beim Abgrillen ab? Wann soll ich da sein?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


 
Hallo Axel,
Treffpunkt ist wie beim Abgrillen am Rot-Weiß Fußballplatz. Start wäre 18:00Uhr.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ich hoffe das liest noch jemand bevor er losfährt. Wir bringen den Glühwein mit 1/5 Liter. Wenn jemand Einwegbecher mitbringen kann,wäre das klasse. Ich hab vergessen welche zu kaufen


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hoffe das liest noch jemand bevor er losfährt. Wir bringen den Glühwein mit 1/5 Liter. Wenn jemand Einwegbecher mitbringen kann,wäre das klasse. Ich hab vergessen welche zu kaufen


Ich suche schon.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich suche schon.


Ich habe welche, werden schon bereit gelegt. Felix brigt sie mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2012)

Alle sind satt und glücklich. Bericht von der Brustgurtfahrerangrillparty kommt morgen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo, das war eine super lustige Runde. Aber wo war Bikermario????????????????????


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, das war eine super lustige Runde. Aber wo war Bikermario????????????????????


Ja wo  war er denn, abgemeldet hatte er sich nicht, vielleicht ist er erkrankt. Jedenfalls mussten die Roster dann auch noch gegessen werden, war ganz schön anstrengend, denn unsere Mägen waren schon voll von Andis leckeren Knobis.


----------



## leffith (24. Januar 2012)

Ja, und auf der Rückfahrt hat einen die Überschüssige Wurst schwer zu schaffen gemacht und Harti einen flotten Reifen auf den Asphalt gelegt.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Ja, und auf der Rückfahrt hat einen die Überschüssige Wurst schwer zu schaffen gemacht und Harti einen flotten Reifen auf den Asphalt gelegt.


Oh, ihr seit wohl ins schwitzen gekommen.
So ich versuche jetzt den Tourbericht vom gestrigen BRUSTGURTFAHRER Event zu schreiben.


----------



## leffith (24. Januar 2012)

Aber das war gut, da ist uns schön warm geworden. Ich warte dann mal schon in freudiger Erwartung auf den Bericht.


----------



## Reinhard1 (24. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja wo  war er denn, abgemeldet hatte er sich nicht, vielleicht ist er erkrankt. Jedenfalls mussten die Roster dann auch noch gegessen werden, war ganz schön anstrengend, denn unsere Mägen waren schon voll von Andis leckeren Knobis.



Wir mußten deshalb http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/confused.gifunsere Würste ohne Senf essen, da er für den Senf
verantwortlich war.

Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Bikermario (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!
Hier nun meine ganz große Entschuldigung!
Ich wollte ja mitkommen, aber gestern vormittag habe ich noch eine kleine Runde gedreht und bin beim Absteigen mit dem Fuß umgeknickt.
Ich dacht ja das es bis zum Abend besser wird, aber es tat dann doch zu sehr weh.
Beim nächsten Grillen bin ich dann wieder mit Senf zur Stelle.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## leffith (24. Januar 2012)

Na dann gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht von der gestrigen Sternfahrt mit anschließendem Angrillen der BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Sympathisanten.
Ich hatte meinem Enkel versprochen ihm doch endlich einmal die Biker vorzustellen mit dem der Opa immer unterwegs ist. Und da er auch gern Grillwürstchen isst, habe ich dann die Gelegenheit genutzt ihm die Brustgurtfahrer und Freunde beim Angrillen einmal vorzustellen.
Um 17:50 Uhr fuhr ich dann, mit dem PKW, bei Bonsaibikerin vorbei und lud noch ein wenig Proviant in den Kofferraum. Dann zum Enkel, der schon seit 16:00 Uhr ganz aufgeregt war. Ich kannte ja die Route der Merseburger Sternfahrer, so entschlossen wir uns in Frankleben auf Bonsaibikerin, leffith und Harti zu warten, um sie ein wenig anzufeuern. Gegen 18:40 Uhr sahen wir drei Scheinwerfer die sich schnell auf uns zu bewegten die Straße runter kommen.
Das müssen sie sein rief mir Felix ins linke Ohr, er hätte auch das rechte Nehmen können ich hatte dieses Mal mein Hörgerät mit. Als sie uns bemerkten, wurde noch ein kurzer Zwischenstopp eingelegt
bevor sie ihre rasante Fahrt zum Südfeldsee wieder fortsetzten. Wir zwei fuhren jetzt auf dem kürzesten Weg zum Ort des Angrillens. Die Weißenfelser Sternfahrer Andi65 mit Roster und Grill im Gepäck, Reinhard1 mit einem Sack voll Brötchen und Kasebi aus Droyßig, die um 18:00 Uhr gemeinsam in Weißenfels gestartet sind, waren schon eingetroffen.
Schnell holte ich meinen Einweggrill und den Pfefferminztee für Felix aus dem Kofferraum. Sodann versuchten wir die Einweggrills, zu entzünden. Andi hat natürlich auch dieses mal an den Grillanzünder gedacht, man soll ja nichts den Zufall überlassen.
Einschlägige negative Erfahrungen mit dem Anbrennen der Kohle hatten wir ja in der Vergangenheit schon gemacht. Jedenfalls beide Grills brannten als die drei Merseburger eintrafen.
Die Kohle hatte die richtige Temperatur erreicht, es konnte also losgehen. Andi der Obergriller packte die Würste auf die Roste. Sie rochen schon sehr stark nach dem blumigen Aroma des Knoblochs.
Uns lief schon beim bloßen Anblick der der noch rohen Würste das Wasser im Munde zusammen. Um die Wartezeit ein wenig zu überbrücken, stießen wir erst einmal mit Wasser, und heißen Pfefferminztee für Felix an.
Danach schnell noch das Gruppenfoto und dann war es auch schon so weit, die ersten Würste waren fertig. Irgendwie wurde der Knobi Geschmack durch das Grillen noch verstärkt. Der leichte Wellenschlag vom Südfeldsee überlagerte die angenehmen Kaugeräusche.
Andi legte derweilen, bei angenehmen Gesprächen rund ums Biken, weiter Würste auf.
Der Mond schaute uns gestern nicht zu, der war leider nicht zu sehen. Dafür funkelten die Sterne am fast wolkenlosen Himmel. Es war rundum wieder ein sehr angenehmer Abend an der frischen mit Knoblauch geschwängerten Luft gewesen.
Die Würstchen waren restlos verputzt worden, die Brötchen waren auch alle, es konnte mit dem Aufräumen begonnen werden.
Nach Herstellung des vorgefundenen Zustandes
machten wir uns für die Rückfahrt bereit. Das Licht wurde kontrolliert und die Fahrt in die Heimatorte konnte begonnen werden, nicht, ohne noch den ungefähren Termin für das nächste Grillen im Monat Februar fest zumachen.
Ich hoffe doch, dass alle gut nach Hause gekommen sind und die Lampen unterwegs nicht gestreikt haben. Es war wieder einmal ein schöner Abend bei Sternenlicht am Grill.
Na dann bis zum Februar!


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich muss morgen nach Günthersdorf zu Nova Eventis, brauch noch ein paar Gewichte-kleine Hanteln-.
Starte ab 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg und bin dann so um 09:20 Uhr in Lössen an der Kirche.
Falls mich jemand durch die Auen Wallendorf-Luppeauen- Gosewanderweg-weiter durch das Burgholz bis Horburg- Kötschlitz zum Einkaufscenter und zurück wieder durch die Wildnis bis Merseburg begleiten möchte, möge er um 09:05 Uhr an der Kreuzung B91-Gerichtsrain stehen, oder in Lössen an der Kirche um 09:20 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
gestern war ja ein sehr Biker unfreundlicher Tag gewesen. Aber wer es mag, ich mag es eigentlich hatte aber leider keine Zeit. Es hat natürlich was im Schlamm und Dreck zu fahren mit festklebenden Reifen am Boden.
Dafür hatte ich heute eine kleine schnelle super Runde durch die Auen des Wallendorfer Sees und die Luppeauen. Der Schlamm des gestrigen Tages war gefroren, so kam ich sehr gut voran. Der eiskalte Putinwind rötete meine Wangen heute mehr als an anderen tagen. In Höhe des Sandstrandes Wallendorfer See Lössnitzer Ufer hörte ich laute Schlaggeräusche. Ich suchte die Ursache und fand sie. Eine Firma  war dabei einen langen Holzsteg vom Strand in den See, zu bauen.
Die Kids werden sich im Sommer riesig freuen von dort ins Wasser springen zu können.
weiter ging es am Wallendorfer See entlang auf der Salzstraße und dem Goseweg gen Osten.
Noch einen Blick über den See mit der höchsten Erhebung in dieser Region, den Hirschberg gemacht und schon kam der Raßnitzer See in Sichtweite. Am Ostufer gibt es einige Uferabbrüche, die man sehr gut von der Salzstraße aus sehen kann, da wird sich die Uferlinie wieder ein wenig vergrößern.
Jetzt folgte ich den Goseweg bis Zweimen. Durch den Frost der vergangenen Nacht hat sich auf dem Fischteich eine geschlossene Eisdecke gebildet.
Weiter am sehr gepflegten Dölkauer Schloss vorbei bis nach Köschlitz. Ab hier war es dann noch ein Katzensprung bis Nova Eventis. Die letzten zwei Hanteln erstanden in den Rucksack verpackt und wieder die Rücktour mit erhöhtem Kampfgewicht angetreten. Die Rückfahrt verlief, dank Rückenwind, entspannter und eh ich mich versah war das Merseburger Schloss in Sichtweite. Es war eine schöne schnelle Sonnenrunde am heutigen Vormittag.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
heute war eine kleine WP-Runde am Nachmittag um den Geiseltalsee angesagt.
Gegen 12:30 Uhr war Start. Die Heerstraße Richtung BAB38 entlang und dann wollte ich auf einen schönen Wirtschaftsweg zur Halde Blösien rüber, um über die Halde zum See zu gelangen. Gesagt und auch getan, aber nur ca 8 Meter den Weg entlang, dann sofort wieder retour zur Heerstraße. Meine Reifen verbreiterten sich zusehends von 2.10 auf 2.40 und da ja hinten nur ein 2.10 reinpasst hatte ich schon fast ein Problem wieder zur Heerstraße zu gelangen.
Hier ist schon wieder ein Teil des Schalammes abgefallen.
Dann also weiter auf der Heerstraße und am Fuße der Klobikauer Halde zum See. Ich fuhr heute mal Richtung Weinberg weiter. Am weinberg noch ein kurzer Schwatz mit dem Winzer, der dabei war eine Fläche für Container zu planieren. Für die Gäste bei schlechten Wetter, sowie Küche für die Verpflegung. Vom Weinberg dann rasant die Hänge runter bis Stöbnitz, der Dreck aus den Reifen flog jetzt endlich davon, wurde ja auch Zeit. Ab Stöbnitz fing es dann zu schneien an. In Höhe der Marina wurden es dann schon Monsterflocken.
In Neumark, am Aussichtsturm, dann ein kurzer Halt und nichts wie raus mit der Regenjacke. War auch höchste Zeit.
Der Schneefall wurde stärker und peitschte mir ins Gesicht. Ab Frankleben dann Entwarnung, die Flockergröße verringerte sich drastisch.
Hinter Reipisch konnte ich dann die erste Spur in den frischen Schnee in diesem Jahr, in der Niederschlag ärmsten Region Deutschlands, ziehen.
Das Bike sah dann auch schon etwas winterlich aus.
Am Ende sind dann 11 Punkte für die Mannschaftswertung rausgekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
es wird immer weißer vor meinem Fenster, also werde ich am Nachmittag eine Tour durch die Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer Gegend machen und frische Spuren ziehen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es wird immer weißer vor meinem Fenster, also werde ich am Nachmittag eine Tour durch die Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer Gegend machen und frische Spuren ziehen.


Tourabbruch wegen Glätte. Ziehe  jetzt die Spikes auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo Udo1
Was für eine Glätte? Ich hab heute ne Tour gemacht und meine Spur in den frisch gefallenen Schnee gezogen. Bin um den Raßnitzer See gefahren, mit einem Abstecher zum Wallendorfer See (Stegbegehung gemacht) und über Raßnitz, Lochau und Ammendorf wieder Richtung Heimat. Zum Schluß waren es dann 35 km. Na dann viel Spass für morgen.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2012)

So jetzt kann die Tour morgen losgehen, Spikes sind drauf.
Bremsprobe auf spiegelglatter Fahrbahn durchgeführt. Bike stand wie auf trockenem Untergrund.


----------



## wassermorti (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Udo1,

wir haben gestern bei einer Gst-Runde unsere Spuren im jungfreulichen Schnee hinterlasen. Waren am Ende 40km und Beine wie Stahl.
Geht auch ohne Spikes ganz gut, solange man(n) im Schnee bleibt!

Grüße aus Bad Lauchstädt

Morten


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2012)

wassermorti schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> 
> wir haben gestern bei einer Gst-Runde unsere Spuren im jungfreulichen Schnee hinterlasen. Waren am Ende 40km und Beine wie Stahl.
> Geht auch ohne Spikes ganz gut, solange man(n) im Schnee bleibt!
> ...


Verdammt, dann war ich wieder nicht der erste mit den Spuren am See.
Ich werde jetzt starten, es will keiner mit, ist wahrscheinlich etwas früh für einen Sonntag.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
heute startete ich schon zu einer Zeit, wo die meisten Atheisten noch im Bett lagen, um 09:00 Uhr zur Geieseltalseeumrundung im Schnee.
Die Anfahrt zur Heerstraße auf dem Radweg hinter den Airpark war schon einmal eine kleine Federgabelteststrecke.
Die Vibration beim Überfahren der Fußabdrücke im Schnee spürte ich am ganzen Körper. Ab Heerstraße Richtung Klobikauer Halde ging es dann schon besser vorwärts. Jetzt im Schnee bemerkt man erst wie viele PKW die Heerstraße als Abkürzung nach Merseburg nehmen. Jedenfalls kam ich in der Spur zügig bis zur Brücke über die BAB 38. Die Sicht war auch gerade so, sehr diesig.
Hinter der Brücke überholte mich dann ein Geländewagen, der dann ca. 100 Meter vor mir anhielt. Der Fahrer stieg aus, öffnete die Hecktür und ließ seinen Jagdhund raus, zum Gassi laufen vor dem Fahrzeug. Er wieder rein und anfahren an einer leichten Steigung mit durchdrehenden Rädern schaffte er es dann endlich seinen Hund zu folgen. Durchdrehende Reifen, das konnte mir heute nicht passieren, dank der 480 Nägel in den Stollen. Kurz vor der Klobikauer Halde sind ja zwei Betonfahrspuren gegossen worden, hier musste ich zweimal höllisch aufpassen, da die Kante im Schnee nicht immer gut zu sehen war. Bin zwar weggerutscht, konnte mich aber jedes Mal abfangen.
Den Fuß der Klobikauer Halde habe ich dann erreicht, man hat die Pappeln geerntet.
Die Hänge sahen sehr kahl aus und das Holz war am Straßenrand schon zum Abtransport gestapelt.
Dann den ersten Anstieg hochgekurbelt und sofort auf der ersten Höhe nach rechts abgebogen, dort wo die Quadstrecke ist. Erste kurze Telefonpause, zwecks Standortdurchgabe.
Handy raus, Wahlwiederholung gedrückt und Tschüss Akku leer. Aber man ist ja auch für so einen Fall gerüstet. Dynamolader aus dem Rucksack gekramt, 5 Minuten gekurbelt und Gespräch abgesetzt. Dann weiter auf dem Weg Richtung See. Auf diesem Weg war ich aber wenigstens heute der Erste, der den Weg befahren hat.
Außer ein paar Rehe, die meinen Weg kreuzten, war es bis jetzt sehr einsam.
Den Rundweg erreichte ich dann auf Höhe der Ostseite der Klobikauer Halde.
Jetzt erspähte ich wassermortis Spuren von seiner gestrigen Seeumfahrung.
Waren schon ziemlich zugeweht. Aber die beiden sind auch entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn um den See gefahren, wie ich unschwer an den Schlängellinien der Spuren hoch zum Weinberg lesen konnte. Die Anstiege fuhr ich dann doch aber in den vereisten PKW Spurrinnen hoch. Vom Weinberg dann runter nach Stöbnitz. Jetzt wurden die Spuren von den einsamen Wanderern mit ihren Hunden stärker. Um nicht wieder durchgerüttelt zu werden, suchte ich immer den äußeren Fahrbahn Bereich, weil hier noch frischer unzertretener Schnee lag. Ab Parkplatz Aussichtspunkt Stöbnitz wurde der Weg wieder zu einer Federgabelteststrecke.
Das ging so bis auf kleine Ausnahmen bis zur Ostseite der Halde Pfännerhall.
Hinter der Brücke, Einlauf Geisel, sah ich dann ganz deutlich die Spuren von wassermorti.
Bis Frankleben ging es dann wieder zügig durch den frischen Schnee.
Am Geiselauslauf aus dem See in Frankleben verließ ich dann den See und fuhr über Reipisch, jetzt bei Sonnenschein, zurück zum Startpunkt der heutigen Tour.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit war ja heute nicht so berauschend, aber dafür viel schöner und an einigen Stellen auch tiefer Schnee. Wenn die Wanderer in den nächsten Tagen den Schnee weiter breittreten, dann macht die Seerunde nicht mehr so viel Spaß. Na mal sehen, wie sich die kommende Woche so entwickelt.


----------



## wassermorti (29. Januar 2012)

hallo Udo,

schön das Du unsere Spuren noch gefunden hast. Mein Fotomachgerät hat leider den Geist aufgegeben.

Na dann noch schöne kalte Tage in der nächsten Woche.

Morten


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
Morgen sollen es nur -5°C werden. Hat jemand Lust auf eine nachmittäglichen Runde durch die Auen - Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See-?
Start 12:30 Uhr.


----------



## Radatouille (30. Januar 2012)

Schade, mein Bike ist nicht Winterfest gerüstet. Habe vorhin mal den Fahrtest gemacht: auf einigermassen geschobenen Strecken ist es sehr glatt, im Schnee geht gar nichts. Unter anderen Bedingungen hätte ich dich liebend gern auf meiner Hausstrecke begleitet, aber so? 

Hoffentlich wirds bald besser ...


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2012)

Radatouille schrieb:


> Schade, mein Bike ist nicht Winterfest gerüstet. Habe vorhin mal den Fahrtest gemacht: auf einigermassen geschobenen Strecken ist es sehr glatt, im Schnee geht gar nichts. Unter anderen Bedingungen hätte ich dich liebend gern auf meiner Hausstrecke begleitet, aber so?
> 
> Hoffentlich wirds bald besser ...


Wird schon noch werden, bis bald zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
am heutigen Nachmittag habe ich mit meinen Begleiter, den ich im Merseburger Radladen antraf, eine kleine Runde um den Wallendorfer See gemacht.
Ortsausgang Meuschau Richtung Lössen war nicht beräumt, sondern festgefahrene Schneedecke,
teilweise Eisglätte. Aber Dank der Spikes war es für mich kein Problem voran zukommmen. Mein Begleiter, mit seinen schmalen Reifen, hatte es da schon etwas schwerer, aber wenn man vorsichtig fährt ist es auch kaum ein Problem.
Hier der Weg südlich des Wallendorfer Sees, kurz vor dem Starnd von Löpitz.
Am neuen Steg am Löpitzer Strand noch Steg besichtigt und dann weiter am Seeufwer entlang.
Zwischen Wallendorfer See und Raßnitzer See sind wir dann zum größten Berg in der Region abgebogen.
Hier ein Blick vom Hirschberg Richtung Wallendorf.
Ich war schon oben angelangt, da kam mein Mitfahrer zu Fuß, auf halber Höhe war die Kette gerissen.
Ich hatte einen Kettennieter dabei, der aber leider beim zweiten Kettenglied den Geist aufgab, der Dorn brach ab. Also war für ihm leider schieben bis zur Bushaltestelle in Burgliebenau angesagt. Gegen 15:00 Uhr traf der Bus ein und beförderte ihn nach Merseburg zurück, wie er mir am späten Nachmittag mitteilte. Ich fuhr dann weiter durch Burgliebenau zum Damm und folgte diesen bis Kollenbey.
Die Kirchturmspitze die in der Mitte zu sehen ist ist das Wahrzeichen von Kollenbey.
Das Überflutungsgebiet der Steinlache ist jetzt ein ideales Gebiet für zahllose Schwäne.
Über Schkopau bin ich dann wieder zurück nach Merseburg.
Der Nordostwind war ganz schön kalt und zwang mich unterwegs doch noch die Windjacke über zu ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust zu einer kleinen Runde am Sonnabend oder Sonntag Nachmittag?


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo Udo. Lust hätte ich schon ,aber 1. Das Wetter find ich dann doch ein wenig zu kalt. Ich frier schon bei dem Gedanken mit dem Rad auf Arbeit zu fahren. 2. ist meine Tochter auf Besuch . Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß auf deinen Touren, wenn es nur noch -5°C sind komm ich auch wieder mit. LG


----------



## Bikermario (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo Udo!
Ich hätte schon Lust, aber wo soll es denn hin gehen? Ich möchte nur nicht unbedingt die ganze Zeit auf salzigen Strassen lang fahren und dann wieder ne verrostete Kette putzen müssen. Also wenn du eine schöne Geländetour hast, bin ich dabei.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Ich hätte schon Lust, aber wo soll es denn hin gehen? Ich möchte nur nicht unbedingt die ganze Zeit auf salzigen Strassen lang fahren und dann wieder ne verrostete Kette putzen müssen. Also wenn du eine schöne Geländetour hast, bin ich dabei.
> Gruß Bikermario


Morgen starte ich 10:00 Uhr zur Umrundung des Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer Sees. Treffpunkt 10:03 Uhr Kreuzung Gerichtsrain Netto Markt.
Am Sonntag eine Nachmittagsrunde über die Halden Blösien, Klobikauer Halde Rundweg bis Stöbnitz und an der Wasserkante nach Frankleben, dann vielleicht zur Südfeldseeumrundung.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Morgen starte ich 10:00 Uhr zur Umrundung des Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer Sees. Treffpunkt 10:03 Uhr Kreuzung Gerichtsrain Netto Markt.
> Am Sonntag eine Nachmittagsrunde über die Halden Blösien, Klobikauer Halde Rundweg bis Stöbnitz und an der Wasserkante nach Frankleben, dann vielleicht zur Südfeldseeumrundung.


Ich habe den Start ein wenig verschoben, heute gleiche Stelle. Start 12:30 Uhr, dann scheint auch die Sonne.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
heute ging die nachmittägliche Runde Richtung Schkopau und Kollenbey. Es hat sich doch noch ein Mitfahrer gefunden. Bikermario wartete schon an der B91auf mich. Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann den Gerichtsrain runter bis zum Saaleradweg. Der Weg war gut fahrbar, dank der Wanderer  die den Schnee gut festgetreten hatten. Kurz vor dem Bootshaus ein kurzer technischer Halt zum Entfernen eines Steins aus dem Schuh.
In Höhe Bootshaus ein Blick auf die Saale, die hier total zugefroren ist.
Das gleiche Bild dann auch von der Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Schkopau. Soweit das Auge blicken kann, alles zugefroren.
An der Schutzhütte, Ortseingang Kollenbey, bogen wir dann zum Damm der Steinlache ab und folgten ihn Richtung Osten. Es war ein wenig beschwerlich, weil zu wenige Spaziergänger den Weg breitgetreten hatten.
Hinter dem Markgraben, an der westlichen Waldkante der Gemarkung Burgliebenau, verließen wir den Damm und fuhren durch den Auenwald bis nach Burgliebenau. Wir überquerten die L183 und  gelangten an den Wallendorfer See Westufer.
Ich war ja am letzten Dienstag schon mal am Wallendorfer See, aber der See war total verändert. Waren am Dienstag noch  Wellen auf dem See, so war er heute total zugefroren.
Am Steg Burgliebenau drehten wir schon mal die ersten Runden auf dem Eis.
Dann ging es auf dem Radweg am Westufer nach Süden zum Südufer des Sees. Wir folgten dem Verlauf des Südufers nach Osten. Der Weg war  schön festgetreten, so konnte man auch ohne Spikes gut vorankommen.
Das nächste  Zwischenziel war der Einstieg in den Rüsternlehrpfad bei Wegwitz. Hier hatte ich für heute den Wendepunkt festgelegt. Die Rückfahrt erfolgte auf der Trasse des Rüsternlehrpfades.
Wir folgten jetzt  den Weg parallel zur Luppe bis zur Brücke über die Luppe am Nordrand von Wallendorf. Vor der Brücke bogen wir dann nach Westen ab und folgten den Weg  am rechten Luppeufer bis zum Eisenbahndamm. Am Eisenbahndamm weiter nach Norden bis zum Tunnel und auf der anderen Seite wieder nach Süden bis nach Tragarth. Der Ort wurde von Ost nach West durchquert. Jetzt fuhren wir am linken Luppeufer weiter nach Norden bis zur Holzbrücke über die Luppe am Westrand von Löpitz. Ab hier dann 195 Meter nach Westen bis zum rechten Ufer vom Der Bach. Weiter auf dem Wirtschaftsweg, der am rechten Ufer nach Norden führt, bis zum westlichen Ortseingang von Lössen.
Ab hier ging es dann wieder in westlicher Richtung bis Meuschau und an der Saaleschleuse zur Neumarktbrücke in Merseburg. Hier ist die Saale noch nicht zugefroren. Hier schwammen die Eisschollen noch mit großer Geschwindigkeit flussabwärts.
Hinter der Brücke dann Tourende. Ich fuhr auf dem Saaleradweg weiter bis zum Saalewehr. Vom Saalewehr ist nicht mehr viel zu sehen und der das Wehr nicht kennt vermutet nicht das es hier eins gibt. Das Wehr ist jetzt eine einzige Eisbarriere.
War eine schöne Runde bei Sonne und wenig Wind mit Bikermario.
  Am morgigen Sonntagnachmittag geht es um den Geiseltalsee, Winzer Reifert macht eine Wanderung zum Weinberg, da hat er sicherlich seine Hütte am Weinberg geöffnet.
Start 12:30 Uhr am Budjonny Rondell, Alte Lauchstädter Straße Abzweig zum Airpark. Wer also mit möchte sollte am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Bikermario (4. Februar 2012)

Das war heute eine super Runde, bis auf den kleinen Auffahrunfall war es top. Dank nochmal hiermit an den Tourfuehrer. 
Gruss Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
am heutigen Nachmittag war ich pünktlich am  Budjonny Rondell, es war aber niemand vor Ort, war ja auch ganz schön frisch heute.
Ich wollte ja zum Weinberg, da ja heute die Weinbergwanderung zu Reiferts Weinberg durchgeführt wurde. Darum nahm ich heute mal die Abkürzung über die südliche Start und Landebahn des Airpark. Rechts sah ich die Wetterfahne vom EON- Kraftwerk Schkopau in den Himmel steigen, fast senkrecht, also wenig Wind.
Am Ende der Landebahn dann über das Feld weiter.
Nun ja  der kürzeste Weg muss ja nicht immer der schnellste sein. Jedenfalls war ich dann nach 30 Minuten an der Heerstraße angelangt. Weiter über die BAB 38 bis zur Schutzhütte an der Heerstraße, hier ein kurzer Windjackenstopp.
War doch ein wenig frisch geworden, also Windjacke an und weiter  zur Klobikauer Halde. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen zum Weinberg quer durch die Halde auf einen Pfad zu fahren. Am Anfang lief es bestens, der Jäger hatte schon mit seinem Geländewagen eine Spur gezogen. Diese Spur bog allerdings  nach 200 Metern Richtung Aussichtsturm Klobikauer Halde ab. Jetzt waren nur ein paar Fußspuren zu sehen, die dann auch noch abbogen. Nun waren nur noch Wildspuren zusehen.
Vor mir tauchte das erste Hindernis  auf. Überspringen war heute nicht drin, es fehlte der Anlauf.
Nach Überwindung des Baumstammes dann weiter bis zum nächsten Hindernis, dieses Mal 3 Bäume.
Das war eigentlich nicht so geplant gewesen. Also wieder rüber über die Stämme und wieder aufgesessen. Nach der Kurve dann die 3. Überraschung 5 Bäume in Folge.
Ein Rückwärts gibt es  ja bekanntlich  nicht, sondern nur ein Vorwärts, also wurde diese Hürde auch noch genommen, in der Hoffnung das es die letzten Bäume waren. Nach Überwindung des letzten Stammes  ging es dann zügig zum oberen Geiseltalrundweg. Ca. 100 Meter vor  dem Weinberg erreichte ich den Weg.
Am Weinberg steppte schon der Bär.
Bei Gulaschsuppe, Glühwein, Kuchen und Kaffee ließen es  sich die vielen Besuchen gut gehen.
Ich genehmigte mir einen heißen Kaffee
und schaute mir dabei das Treiben an. Auf dem Rundweg strömten immer noch Menschenmassen zum Weinberg. Am hinteren Teil der Terrasse entwickelte ein Feuer wohlige Wärme.
Den Gästen  schien  es zu gefallen, von vorn Wärme  vom Feuer und von oben die Sonne.
Noch ein kurzer Blick über den hier noch nicht zugefrorenen See
und dann ging es wieder zurück in Richtung Halde Blösien. Der vordere Bereich des Geiseltalsees ist vollständig zugefroren.
Ab der Halde bin ich dann am Südhang zurück nach Blösien
und dann weiter zur Heerstraße wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Es war heute die kälteste Tour in dieser Woche, war aber super bei Sonne und fast ohne Wind.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wer Lust hat zu einer  Donnerstagnachmittagstour bei -4°C hat, der sollte sich um 12:40 Uhr im Laden von "Zweirad-Riese" in der König-Heinrich-Strasse 3 einfinden.
Tourdauer ca. 2,5 Stunden Runstedter und Südfeldseeumrundung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi65 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo Udo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer Lust hat zu einer Donnerstagnachmittagstour bei -4°C hat, der sollte sich um 12:40 Uhr im Laden von "Zweirad-Riese" in der König-Heinrich-Strasse 3 einfinden.
> Tourdauer ca. 2,5 Stunden Runstedter und Südfeldseeumrundung.


wird es auch einen Treffpunkt am Südfeld oder am Runstädter geben? Würde gern mitkommen.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> wird es auch einen Treffpunkt am Südfeld oder am Runstädter geben? Würde gern mitkommen.


Ja jetzt gibt es einen. 13:15 Uhr Parkplatz Strand Südfeldsee.


----------



## andi65 (7. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja jetzt gibt es einen. 13:15 Uhr Parkplatz Strand Südfeldsee.


 Also dann bis zum Donnerstag


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Brustgurtfahrer und Symphatiesanten, am 28.02. Sternfahrt zum Südfeldsee Rastplatz Baggerschaufel zum BRUSTGURTFAHRERGRILLABEND.
Licht nicht vergessen. Ich werde einen Einweggrill mitbringen.
Abfahrt in Merseburg um 18:10 Uhr am Budjonny Denkmal Kreuzung Fieseler Straße- Alte Lauchstädter Straße.
Abfahrt Weißenfels mit Treffpunkt wird sicherlich noch Andi65 bekanntgeben.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12008
Für die Teilnehmer: Wegen der Grillwürste, entweder selber mitbringen, oder eine PN an Andi65 zwecks Bestellung.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
am heutigen Nachmittag, bei schon fast frühlingshaften Temperaturen,
bin ich mal über Blösien an den Geiseltalsee aufgebrochen. An der alten Spülschlammtrasse die nach Geusa führt war die Fahrspur sehr schön vereist. Gerade richtig für eine Bremsprobe.
Meine Spikes haben sich förmlich ins Eis gegraben.
Am Fuße des Südhanges der Halde Blösien bin ich dann zum Geiseltalsee weiter gefahren. Der See ist auch hier vollständig zu gefroren.
In Höhe der zwei Holzbrücken Geisel habe ich dann den Rundweg verlassen und bin weiter nach Süden zum Südfeldsee.
Dann ein Stück bis zum Grillplatz am Südfeldsee entlang. Vom Grillplatz dann nach Norden zum Runstedter See. Bis  jetzt waren alle Wege auch ohne Spikes gut fahrbar. Am Runstedter See wurde am Ostufer weiter gefahren bis nach Frankleben und dann wieder retour. Dieses Mal aber dauf der alten Straßenbahntrasse bis Reipisch.
Wie schon gesagt alle Wegstrecken, auch die Steigung am Ostufer Runstedter See, sind mit guter Bereifung sehr gut zu fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust am Sonnabend oder Sonntag zu einer lockeren Runde.
Start so ab 12:35 Uhr vom Parkplatz Airpark. Fahrziel und Strecke offen, wird am Treffpunkt gemeinsam festgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi65 (9. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer hat Lust am Sonnabend oder Sonntag zu einer lockeren Runde.
> Start so ab 12:35 Uhr vom Parkplatz Airpark. Fahrziel und Strecke offen, wird am Treffpunkt gemeinsam festgelegt.



Lust zu einer Runde hätte ich schon. Samstag oder Sonntag ist eigentlich egal. Nur der Treffpunkt, gibt es einen zweiten?


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> Lust zu einer Runde hätte ich schon. Samstag oder Sonntag ist eigentlich egal. Nur der Treffpunkt, gibt es einen zweiten?


Ja lege ich mal jetzt fest. Abholpunkt Frankleben Geiseltalsee Schutzhütte, um 13:07 Uhr am Sonnabend.
Abfahrt Airpark 12:35 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11726


----------



## andi65 (10. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja lege ich mal jetzt fest. Abholpunkt Frankleben Geiseltalsee Schutzhütte, um 13:07 Uhr am Sonnabend.
> Abfahrt Airpark 12:35 Uhr
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11726



O.K. werd dann mal versuchen pünktlich 13:07 Uhr zur Stelle zu sein.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> O.K. werd dann mal versuchen pünktlich 13:07 Uhr zur Stelle zu sein.


Werde mich jetzt Anhosen und dann gehts los. Airpark brauche ich ja nicht mehr anzufahren, steht eh keiner da.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Andi65 unterwegs. Treffpunkt war um 13:07 Uhr an der Schutzhütte am Geiseltalsee Frankleben. Da ich als erster am Treffpunkt war, habe ich mal schnell die Eisdecke am Seeufer geprüft, sie hielt mich mit dem Bike schon aus.
Noch eine kleine Warmhalterunde gedreht und schon traf Andi65 ein. Er hatte von Weißenfels bis zum See heute länger gebraucht als üblich, was wohl an seinen Reifen lag.
Wir fuhren jetzt entgegen dem Uhrzeiger auf dem Rundweg nach Norden.
In Höhe der alten Bautrasse bogen wir dann auf den unteren Uferweg ab.
Der ließ sich eigentlich ganz gut fahren. Es waren nur wenige zarte Damenspuren auf der Trasse zu sehen. Ich spurte mit meinen Spikes eine Spur undAndi65 folgte in der selbigen.
Ich entschloss mich dann nach ca. 3 km wieder auf den oberen Rundweg zurück zu kehren. Die nächste Trasse vom Uferweg zum oberen Rundweg kämpften wir uns dann durch den Schnee nach oben.
Auf dem oberen Rundweg angekommen fuhren wir noch rund 400 Meter nach Westen und bogen dann auf dem Goetheweg Richtung Norden ab. Dank der Spur, die ein Gelände-PKW gezogen hatte, erreichten wir mit ein paar Schlenkern die Heerstraße. Die Heerstraße jetzt weiter in Richtung Merseburg. Man musste höllisch aufpassen, dass man nicht von der Betonbahn abrutschte, für mich allerdings kein Problem mit den Winterreifen. An der Schutzhütte bogen wir auf einen Feldweg der zur Halde Blösien führte ab. Gut das auch hier schon einige Fahrzeuge eine Spur gezogen hatten, trotzdem gab es auch hier ein paar Schneewehen die das Durchfahren etwas schwieriger gestalteten.
An der Ortsverbindungsstraße Blösien- Blösien West angekommen wandten wir uns auf der Straße Richtung Osten bis zum Abzweig auf den Wirtschaftsweg der zur Ostseite der Halde Blösien führt. Den Weg folgten wir jetzt hoch zur Halde und überquerten diese dann auf einen sehr verschneiten schmalen Weg.
Dieser Weg führte und dann am Südhang der Halde wieder zum Rundweg. Auf dem Rundweg dann zurück nach Frankleben. In Frankleben dann Tourende.
Es war heute eine etwas anstrengendere Fahrt als sonst üblich, aber wir hatten Sonne  und über weite Strecken sahen wir noch keine Spuren die Biker hinterlassen hatten.
Es wird wohl eine der letzten Touren in  diesem Winter gewesen sein, wenn ich den Wetterbericht glauben schenke, soll es ja ab Montag anfangen wärmer zu werden.
Andi65 danke dass du mitgefahren bist, eine schöne Woche bis demnächst zur einer Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2012)

hat jemand Lust für eine kleine Wallendorfer Seerunde am heutigen Nachmittag?
Start so 12:35 Uhr an der B91 Kreuzung Gerichtshain.


----------



## andi65 (12. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute war ich mit Andi65 unterwegs. Treffpunkt war um 13:07 Uhr an der Schutzhütte am Geiseltalsee Frankleben.
> ...........
> Es wird wohl eine der letzten Touren in diesem Winter gewesen sein, wenn ich den Wetterbericht glauben schenke, soll es ja ab Montag anfangen wärmer zu werden.
> Andi65 danke dass du mitgefahren bist, eine schöne Woche bis demnächst zur einer Tour.


Hallo Udo,
war gestern wieder eine klasse Tour, hat mir sehr gefallen. Aber leider mußtest du wieder mal auf mich, auf Grund falscher Reifenwahl,warten.
Bei der nächsten Schneetour sind Spikes drauf, versprochen .


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> war gestern wieder eine klasse Tour, hat mir sehr gefallen. Aber leider mußtest du wieder mal auf mich, auf Grund falscher Reifenwahl,warten.
> Bei der nächsten Schneetour sind Spikes drauf, versprochen .


Da konnte ich wenigstens ein wenig verschnaufen. Ich glaube Spikes lohnen sich nicht mehr in diesem Halbjahr. Ab Morgen  beginnt das Matschwetter.


----------



## Kasebi (12. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Spikes lohnen sich nicht mehr in diesem Halbjahr. Ab Morgen  beginnt das Matschwetter.



Das denke ich nicht. Das mit den Spikes. Wer in den nächsten Tagen biken will wird sie eher nötig haben. Auch wenns taut und regnet. Der Boden ist derart gefrohren das wir in der nächsten Zeit mit ganz schön viel Eis zu rechnen haben. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte eher Udo glauben, weil ich keine Spiks hab.Ab Montag beginnt bitte, bitte Matschwetter. So kann ich nachts schön nach Hause pedalieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
meine Einladung zur heutigen Nachmittagstour war sicherlich etwas kurzfristig und die Temperaturen werden wohl den einen oder anderen auch noch abgeschreckt haben.
Ich dachte mir schon so was und fuhr schon 10 Minuten eher am Treffpunkt vorbei Richtung Saale. Am Saalewehr ein kurzer Halt. Sollte man sich schon mal anschauen das Packeis mit den sitzenden Kormoranen die auf Beute aus waren, von weitem könnten sie auch als Pinguine durchgehen.
Über Meuschau und Lössen ging es dann zum Südufer des Wallendorfer Sees. Anhand der vielen Fußspuren ist auf der Eisfläche schon reger Betrieb.
Ich dann weiter auf dem Radweg am Westufer bis zum Bootssteg Burgliebenau. Um meine Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen und das Durchschütteln meines Körpers ein wenig abzuschwächen entschloss ich mich auf dem Eis, unweit vom Ufer, weiter zufahren.
Jetzt kam ich zügig vorwärts und meine Arme konnte sich ein wenig entspannen.
Ganz nebenbei konnte ich mir auch einmal das Nordufer des Wallendorfer Sees von der Wasserseite aus betrachten.
Hinter dem Hirschberg verließ ich die Eisfläche und fuhr Richtung Aussichtsturm Raßnitz weiter. Ab dem Parkplatz am Aussichtsturm entschloss ich mich doch den See zu umrunden, was äußerst anstrengend war, es war nur ein sehr zähes vorwärtskommen. Die Spur entsprach ungefähr der Breite einer Loipe. Wer Lust hat ordentlich durchgeschüttelt zu werden, sollte den Weg nehmen. Ich traf wenige Wanderer und Langläufer am Ostufer des Raßnitzer Sees. Ab Höhe Abzweig Wallendorf, auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg, ging es dann wieder etwas zügiger vorwärts. Hier war schon eine kleine Völkerwanderung unterwegs, man nutzte eben den schönen Sonnennachmittag für Spaziergänge im Schnee aus. Ich wurde immer irgendwie angeschaut als ob ich ein Exot bin der im Schnee unterwegs ist. Na ja irgendwie war ich das ja heute auch. Pünktlich und auf die Minute war ich zum Kaffeetrinken am heimischen Herd zurück.
War eine super anstrengende Runde am heutigen Nachmittag.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2012)

@kasebi,
die Spikes sind runter. Morgen wahrscheinlich eine etwas größere  Tour, damit sich die Wäsche danach auch lohnt. Der Kärcher bei meiner Tanke soll ja morgen wieder in Betrieb sein.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2012)

@andi65,
wann soll denn am Sonntag der Start zur Matschtour sein und welche Vorstellungen hast du denn so zum Treffpunkt, Ziel oder zum Wendepunkt?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo Udo1,

ich plane für den Frühsommer eine Tour, bei der mir nur noch ein Teilstück fehlt:
wir kommen aus Rt. Süden (Bahndamm der stillgelegten Finnebahn) über Lossa und Wiehe ins Unstruttal und wollen zur Westspitze Süsser See/Eisleben. Also grob von Bottendorf bis Helfta. Sehe auf der Karte auch interessante Varianten, aber ob die so hinhauen? Was würdest Du empfehlen, ihr seid ja schon im Ziegelrodaer Forst & Co. rumgeradelt. Der Untergrund sollte/darf ruppig sein (wir haben Zeit), nette Landschaft und  was zum Angucken (und Fotografieren fürs Rätsel ) wären nicht schlecht. Besten Dank schon mal. Mit ritterlichen Grüßen   R.R.


----------



## andi65 (15. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @andi65,
> wann soll denn am Sonntag der Start zur Matschtour sein und welche Vorstellungen hast du denn so zum Treffpunkt, Ziel oder zum Wendepunkt?



Treffpunkt wäre am besten so ca. 10:30Uhr auf etwa dem halben Weg zwischen dir und mir.Ein besonderes Ziel hab ich nicht, nur wäre es nicht schlecht pünktlich am Kaffeetisch aufzuschlagen  . Haldentour?


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> 
> ich plane für den Frühsommer eine Tour, bei der mir nur noch ein Teilstück fehlt:
> wir kommen aus Rt. Süden (Bahndamm der stillgelegten Finnebahn) über Lossa und Wiehe ins Unstruttal und wollen zur Westspitze Süsser See/Eisleben. Also grob von Bottendorf bis Helfta. Sehe auf der Karte auch interessante Varianten, aber ob die so hinhauen? Was würdest Du empfehlen, ihr seid ja schon im Ziegelrodaer Forst & Co. rumgeradelt. Der Untergrund sollte/darf ruppig sein (wir haben Zeit), nette Landschaft und  was zum Angucken (und Fotografieren fürs Rätsel ) wären nicht schlecht. Besten Dank schon mal. Mit ritterlichen Grüßen   R.R.


Ich habe dir mal eine Strecke zusammengestellt, die schon mal von mir auf verschiedenen Touren gefahren wurde.
Im Ziegelrodaer Forst schon teilweise heftig aber dafür Natur pur.
Im Anhang mal ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Februar 2012)

Danke!!! Von der ganz groben Richtung her hatte ich diese Variante auch mit auf dem Plan. Schaue mir das alles mal mit genügend Zeit auf der Karte+GoogleEarth an. Das erhöht dann auch die Vorfreude! Viele Grüße   R.R.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt wäre am besten so ca. 10:30Uhr auf etwa dem halben Weg zwischen dir und mir.Ein besonderes Ziel hab ich nicht, nur wäre es nicht schlecht pünktlich am Kaffeetisch aufzuschlagen  . Haldentour?


O.K. Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr Runstedter See, unter der Brücke westlicher Ortseingang von Großkayna.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
heute war ich mal wieder etwas länger unterwegs. Das Schmuddel Wetter musste ja richtig ausgenutzt werden. Zuerst nach Westen mit Sturmböen von vorn, die mich fast zum Stillstand gezwungen haben. Dann über die Halde Blösien mit schönen langen Wasserrillen und starken Schneematsch. Am Geiseltalsee bis zur Geisel, dann sehr kräftiger Seitenwind mit mindestens 5° Schräglage gegen den Wind. Eine Runde um den Südfeldsee, wobei die Westseite die bessere Wahl ist. Auf der Ostseite noch teilweise ein feuchtes Schneebrett, das sich nicht gut befahren ließ. 
Trotzdem hat es Spaß gemacht, es war eben alles dabei, Sturm, Wasser, starker Matsch und auch schon ordentlich Schlamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wer Lust hat, am Sonntag eine kleine Runde in den fast Frühling.
*Treffpunkt 1:* 09:30 Uhr Budjonny-Rondell Merseburg Fieseler Straße-Alte Lauchstädter Straße

*Treffpunkt 2*: 10:05 Uhr Kirche Frankleben
*Treffpunkt 3:* 10:30 Uhr Brücke westlicher Ortseingang von Großkayna

Strecke nach Absprache vor Ort am Treffpunkt 3.
Der Tourguide hat aber schon eine Idee
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11726


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ihr habt es echt gut. Ich würde ja gern mitkommen, muß aber leider arbeiten. Am  Sonntag 26.2. haben wir frei und wenn jemand Lust hat eine schöne Tour zu planen, Udo vieleicht, melden sich hier schon mal Leffith und Bb an


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, ihr habt es echt gut. Ich würde ja gern mitkommen, muß aber leider arbeiten. Am  Sonntag 26.2. haben wir frei und wenn jemand Lust hat eine schöne Tour zu planen, Udo vieleicht, melden sich hier schon mal Leffith und Bb an


26.02.  sieht noch gut aus. Ich melde mich Mitte nächster Woche. Wetter Sonne und Wolken bei +1°C.


----------



## andi65 (16. Februar 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, ihr habt es echt gut. Ich würde ja gern mitkommen, muß aber leider arbeiten. Am Sonntag 26.2. haben wir frei und wenn jemand Lust hat eine schöne Tour zu planen, Udo vieleicht, melden sich hier schon mal Leffith und Bb an


 
bis jetzt sieht es gut aus und meld mich mal ganz vorsichtig an


----------



## Radatouille (17. Februar 2012)

Schade. Ich muss die sonntägliche "kleine Runde in den Fastfrühling" leider absagen. Hätte nur bis 12 Uhr Zeit, und das reicht nicht für die angegebene Streckenlänge. Muss eben der heimische Tagebausee als Alternative herhalten. 

Bezüglich des 26.02. hebe ich (vorsichtig) meinen Daumen in die Höhe. 

Herzliche Grüsse, Radat.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
den heutigen Vormittag nutzte ich, bei schon fast frühlingshaften Temperaturen und ordentlichen Gegenwind, zu einer Umrundung des Geiseltalsees. Bis zum Goetheradweg, kurz vor der Ostseite der Klobikauer Halde, wehte mit der Südwestwind ziemlich stark entgegen. Am See angekommen entschloss ich mich den See in Uhrzeigersinn zu Umrunden.
Am Geiseltalseeüberlauf Frankleben fließt das Wasser ordentlich in die Geisel ab. Das bedeutet dass der See sehr gut gefüllt ist. Ab Frankleben kam ich dann wieder zügig voran, dank der Halde Pfännerhall, die den Wind abhielt. Wenn man einige Zeit nicht im Geiseltal unterwegs war kann man immer wieder neues entdecken. Gegenüber Krumpa haben sich im See zwei neue Inseln gebildet.
Auch ist der See bis Mücheln noch mit einer geschlossenen Eisdecke versehen. Ab Höhe Neubiendorf sah ich dann vor mir eine Bikerin fahren. Im Näherkommen erkannte ich sie dann, es war eine Fahrerin vom Merseburger Radverein.
Da ich heute ja allein unterwegs war begleitete ich sie bei ihrer Runde um den See. So hatte ich jetzt wenigstens noch einen Gesprächspartner.
An der Abkürzung auf halber Höhe zum Weinberg verließ sie die Trasse und folgte den Waldweg weiter zur Heerstraße. Ich machte mich weiter zum Weinberg hoch, beobachtete noch den Winzer Reifert, wie er an seinen Rebstöcken arbeitete und fuhr dann das schönste Stück des Rundweges weiter. In diesem Bereich des Sees, unterhalb des Weinberges, gibt es keine geschlossenen Eisdecke mehr. Ab jetzt abwärts bis zum Abzweig Goetheradweg Ostseite Klobikauer Halde.
Von dort zur Heerstraße und, ja dort traf ich wieder auf die  Bikerin vom Merseburger Radverein. Sie musste die Trasse abwärts schieben, da die ganze Fahrbahn noch stark vereist war, sonst hätte ich sie eigentlich nicht mehr treffen können. So fuhren wir dann wieder gemeinsam auf der Heerstraße nach Merseburg zurück. Für mich waren dass dann heute Vormittag 12 Punkte im Winterpokal. Langsam kämpfe ich mich wieder zu den Top 100 vor.
Wenn die andere nicht fahren könnte ich morgen wieder eine Platzierung unter der 100 erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2012)

Wer hat Lust zu einer Rosenmontagsverweigerungstour	  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Treffpunkt 1 und Startpunkt: Montag um 09:00 Uhr Merseburg-B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain
Treffpunkt 2: Lössen Keramikscheune 09:30 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12682


----------



## Kasebi (18. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust zu einer Rosenmontagsverweigerungstour



*ICH !!!* Nur leider keine Zeit. Irgendwer muß ja arbeiten.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, ihr habt es echt gut. Ich würde ja gern mitkommen, muß aber leider arbeiten. Am  Sonntag 26.2. haben wir frei und wenn jemand Lust hat eine schöne Tour zu planen, Udo vieleicht, melden sich hier schon mal Leffith und Bb an





Udo1 schrieb:


> 26.02.  sieht noch gut aus. Ich melde mich Mitte nächster Woche. Wetter Sonne und Wolken bei +1°C.


Sieht nicht mehr gut aus bei mir. Habe ganz vergessen, das am nächsten Wochenende mein Enkel zu Besuch ist.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt wäre am besten so ca. 10:30Uhr auf etwa dem halben Weg zwischen dir und mir.Ein besonderes Ziel hab ich nicht, nur wäre es nicht schlecht pünktlich am Kaffeetisch aufzuschlagen  . Haldentour?


@Andi65,
Werde mich jetzt mal langsam anziehen, weiß nur noch nicht ob gleich die Regensachen an, oder erst später.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo, die Rosenmontagsverweigerungstour kann ich auch nicht mitfahren, aber eine Aschermittwochverweigerungstour - dafür bin ich zu haben


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, die Rosenmontagsverweigerungstour kann ich auch nicht mitfahren, aber eine Aschermittwochverweigerungstour - dafür bin ich zu haben


Aschermittwochverweigerungstour habe ich schon vorgemerkt.
Wie sieht es mit deinem Zeitfenster für Mittwoch aus?
Ich wollte nach Querfurt, brauche Knackwurstnachschub.


----------



## leffith (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo Udo,  Bonsaibikerin steht dir den ganzen Mittwoch zur Verfügung. Wurstkauf ist immer gut und zun begrüßen. Wünsche dir noch einen schönen Sonntagnachmittag.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,  Bonsaibikerin steht dir den ganzen Mittwoch zur Verfügung. Wurstkauf ist immer gut und zun begrüßen. Wünsche dir noch einen schönen Sonntagnachmittag.


Danke leffith für die Info, werde dann mal eine schöne Tour ausarbeiten. Startzeit folgt demnächst.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht von der heutigen Seeumrundung mit Haldenbefahrung.
Mit dabei war Andi65, der mir mit Reinhard1 entgegen kam.
Nach dem Wir uns getroffen hatten, fuhr Reinhard1 wieder nach WSF zurück. Er wollte sich den Rosenmontagszug ansehen. Andi65 und ich machten am Runstedter See kehrt und fuhren auf einen Waldweg zum Rundweg Geiseltalsee in Höhe des Einlaufs der Geisel bei den zwei Holzbrücken. Bis zu den Brücken bekamen wir schon einmal einen Vorgeschmack, was uns heute abseits der Asphalttrasse so erwarten sollte.
Schlamm und nochmals Schlamm. Wir fuhren dann in Richtung Marina Mücheln weiter.
Am 01.04. findet an der Marina das große Angrillen statt, wie am Aushang zu lesen war. In Höhe Westseite Campingplatz verließen wir den Rundweg und fuhren zum Uferweg am See. Wir folgten dann diesen Weg bis zum Bootsanleger auf der Halbinsel unterhalb der Schutzhütte. Das Vorwärtskommen war schon anstrengend. Die Reifen sanken förmlich in den feuchten Erdboden ein und der Schweiß sammelte sich jetzt langsam auf der Stirn. An der Schutzhütte angekommen eine kleine Besichtigung der Einrichtung.
Man hatte hier vor einigen Wochen, die ganze Bestuhlung aus der Hütte gestohlen, dazu noch eine Sitzgruppe aus dem Außenbereich und noch die Elektroanlage demoliert. Von den Tätern fehlt leider noch immer eine Spur. Aber es gab hier auch was Neues zu entdecken, der Grillplatz ist jetzt überdacht.
Noch einen Blick auf den Wetterstein, der uns keinen Regen aber Wind anzeigte, ging es dann weiter zur Umrundung der Halbinsel.
Nach dem Verlassen der Halbinsel fuhren wir bis hoch bis auf halber Höhe zum Weinberg. Dort bogen wir auf den Waldweg, der am Nordhang der Klobikauer Halde entlang führt, ab. Nach Erreichen der Zufahrt zum Parkplatz Aussichtspunkt Klobikauer Halde ging es dann die Holztreppe zum Plateau der Halde hoch.
Dann weiter auf dem Pilgerweg bis zum Aussichtsturm. Vom Turm ging es dann auf den Trail an der südlichen Haldenkante am ehemaligen Zaun der russischen Liegenschaft bis zur Südostkante der Klobikauer Halde.
Von hier oben hat man einen der schönsten Rundblicke über den See.
Jetzt ging es die Halde abwärts.
Durch die Nässe war der Weg sehr schwammig geworden und auf dem zweiten Plateau war es so feucht, das ich fast stecken geblieben wäre. Das letzte Stück -eine Schotterabfahrt- wurde genutzt, um den Dreck aus den Reifen raus zu schleudern. Wieder auf dem Rundweg angekommen ging es jetzt mit kräftigem Rückenwind zum Tourende bis zur Kirche Frankleben.
Wir hatten Glück, kein Regen, Schlamm, starker Westwind sowie Rückenwind und Sonne auf der ganzen Tour, was will man mehr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, die Rosenmontagsverweigerungstour kann ich auch nicht mitfahren, aber eine Aschermittwochverweigerungstour - dafür bin ich zu haben


Sehr gut!
_*Am Aschermittwoch eine Tour nach Querfurt.*_
Treffpunkt 1: Budjonny-Rondel 09:11 Uhr Abfahrt
Treffpunkt 2: Frankleben Kirche 09:45 Uhr
Auf dem Städteradweg nach Querfurt. Zurück über Querfurt mit Kaffeetrinken am Kaffee an der Querne und auf dem Himmelscheibenweg über Obhausen-Steuden-Schafstädt-Bad Lauchstädt zurück.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der Rosenmontagstour mit Radatouille durch die Auen von Luppe und Weißer Elster.
Wir hatten uns für 09:30 Uhr in Lössen Kirche verabredet. Ich startete 08:52 Uhr von Merseburg Airpark aus und bin gleich den Gerichtsrain runter bis zum Saaleradweg am Krankenhaus. Dank Rückenwind ging das erst einmal sehr zügig. Dann weiter den saaleradweg bis zum Saalewehr. Hier einen kurzen Stopp eingelegt um das Packeis nach dem Wehr zu bewundern, geschätzte Stärke so 1,80 Meter.
Dann weiter über die Neumarkbrücke und Schleuse Merseburg nach Meuschau.
Mit einem Mal großes Geschrei am Himmel, Wildgänse Massenhaft, die über die Äcker und Wiesen zu ihren Futterplatz wollten. Ich hab es gerade noch so geschafft die letzte Formation im Bild einzufangen.
Überpünktlich bin ich dann in Lössen eingerollt. Eine Kehrtwende an der Kirche und schon war auch Radatouille hinter mir. Gemeinsam ging es zurück zum westlichen Ortsausgang von Lössen.
Gleich hinter der kleinen Brücke über die Luppe bogen wir dann nach Süden zum Rüsternnaturlehrpfad ab. Den Naturlehrpfad folgten wir dann, parallel zur Luppe, bis nach Tragarth. Von Tragarth bis zum westlichen Ortseingang von Wallendorf wählte ich heute mal einen alternativen Weg. Dieser Weg führt ein wenig nach Norden und unterquert den Eisenbahndamm durch einen Wellblechtunnel. Nach dem Tunnel dann wieder parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie nach Süden und Osten. Der Wiesenweg führt dann parallel zur Luppe bis zum Ortseingang Wallendorf. Die Leipziger Straße wurde nach Osten überquert. Weiter ging es hier auf einen Wiesenweg immer am Nordufer der Luppe entlang bis zu dem Naturdenkmal Kopfweiden an der Brücke über die Luppe in Höhe der Mühlstraße von Wallendorf. Der Weg führt hier an den Kopfweiden vorbei nach Nordosten bis zum Naturlehrpfadende an der Luppebrücke Ende Auenweg. Hier noch ein kurzer Halt an der Infotafel zum Rüsternnaturlehrpfad
und dann weiter auf dem Wirtschaftsweg südliches Luppe-Ufer nach Osten bis zum Wehr über die Luppe.
Die Luppe überquerten wir auf der kleinen Brücke am Wehr und folgten jetzt den Verlauf der Salzstraße weiter nach Osten bis zum Einstieg in den Gosewanderweg Halle-Leipzig. Wir folgten jetzt der Trasse des Gosewanderweges nördlich Zweimen am rechten Luppeufer
bis zur Brücke über die Luppe am Schloss Dölkau. Die Sonne hatte jetzt schon die Wegeabschnitte, die nicht im Schatten lagen, ordentlich angetaut. An der Brücke Schloss Dölkau dann nach Süden zur Straße. Das Schloss umrundet bis zum Schlossteich.
Auf dem Trail am Schlossteich dann bis zur Königseiche weiter, die ja leider vor ein paar Jahren dem Sturm zum Opfer fiel, weil innen schon vermodert war.
Auf dem Weg am linken Luppe-Ufer ging es dann durch das Burgholz nach Osten weiter, mit einem kleinen Schlenker im Burgholz wegen Holzfällarbeiten.
Nordwestlich Horburg wandten wir uns nach Norden über die Luppebrücke
und fuhren in das Waldgebiet südlich Ermlitz im Bereich des alten Elsterbettes zum Naturdenkmal Eiche. Die, wenn sie erzählen könnte, sicherlich viel Interessantes aus über 300 Jahren zu berichten hätte. Sie ist schon hohl, eine Person hätte bei Regen einen trockenen Unterstand. Nach dem obligatorischen Foto an der Eiche
dann direkt nach Norden zum südlichen Damm der Weißen Elster. Am Dammfuß folgten wir den Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Oberthau.
Die Weiße Elster wurde hier überquert, um dann auf dem Elsterradweg nach Westen bis zur Brücke Burgliebenau weiter zu fahren.
Dann wieder über die Weiße Elster bis zum Wallendorfer See Burgliebnau. Auf dem Radweg am Westufer dann nach Süden weiter bis in Höhe der Pumpstation des Kieswerkes. Hier ein kurzer Stopp zum Beobachten der Wildgänse auf dem Kiessee.
Nachdem wir fast alle Gänse mit dem Vornamen kannten, weiter bis nach Löpitz, hier dann Tourende nach ca. 31 km.
War wieder eine super Tour mit natürlich sehr netter Begleitung, die ohne zu murren dem Guide überall hin folgte. Die Sonne hat mitgespielt, der Schlamm hielt sich in den Grenzen, kurzum super Tourwetter.


----------



## Radatouille (21. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht samt Fotos. Die Runde war schön, keine Frage. Allerdings war ich hinterher fix und fertig. Habe mir wohl doch etwas zuviel zugemutet, von den Folgen des Sturzes am Vortag ganz zu Schweigen 

Parallel dazu muss ich mit meinem Bike mal ein ersthaftes Wort diskutieren: Ständig rutschte mein Sattel in die Tiefe - der Schnellspanner hielt nicht richtig. Und der Sattel an sich, was für Qualen! Daher habe ich beschlossen, mit längeren Touren so lange zu warten, bis mein Bike fachmännisch auf Ergonomie & Komfort überprüft wurde. Auf meiner to-do-Liste stehen u.a. ein neuer Sattel (vielleicht so ein Gel-Teil?), Pedalen, Steckbleche, (habe alle meine Sachen waschen müssen; sah aus wie ein Dreckschwein) und Hörnchen für den Lenker. Ach ja, der Trinkflaschenhalter fliegt auch auf den Mist. Basta!


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo, da habt ihr ja eine tolle Tour gemacht. Jaja ich kenn das auch, tolle Radtouren mit Udo und hinteher biste völlig am Ende und bekommst noch Geschichtsunterricht vom Guide . Das mit dem Gelsattel würde ich lieber bleiben lassen. Es sei denn Dein Rad und Du wollt einen zum aufpumpen. Udo hat so einen. Ist nicht übel, war für mich nix. Ich hab ein halbes Jahr nach dem richtigen für meinen Hintren gesucht, aslo hab Geduöd und probiere viele. LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Aschermittwochstour zum Knackwurst holen nach Querfurt.
  Als ich heute Morgen so aus meinen Arbeitszimmerfenster Richtung EON-Kraftwerk Schkopau schaute und die weißen Wolken aus dem Kühlturm sah, wusste ich dass die Fahrt nach Querfurt etwas anstrengender werden würde als sonst üblich.
Der Wind kam stark aus dem Westen und das hieß ca. 35 km knackigen Wind von vorn.
Treffpunkt 1 war 09:11 Uhr am Budjonny- Rondell an der Alten Lauchstädter Straße.
Wer noch nicht weiß wie das aussieht, hier das Foto.
Bonsaibikerin war pünktlich zur Stelle, so konnten wir uns auch gleich ohne Umschweife zum Treffpunkt 2, Kirche Frankleben auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg begeben.
Wir waren 5 Minuten vor der Zeit am Treffpunkt,
nach einer Winterpokalehrenrunde am Kirchvorplatz trudelten auch schon die anderen drei Teilnehmer, unter Leitung  von Reinhard1, ein.
Reinhard1 musste ordentlich Druck gemacht haben, da man sich nach dem Eintreffen erst einmal von einigen Zwiebelschichten befreien musste.
Aber mit 2 Minuten Verspätung ging es dann endlich im 09:47 Uhr dem Gegenwind aus dem Westen entgegen. Wir fuhren auf dem Geiseltalrundweg zum Abzweig des Goetheweges und dann weiter zur Heerstraße. Über Niederklobikau ging es dann nach Oberklobikau an die ICE-Trasse. Den Verlauf der Trasse folgten wir bis zur Brückenbaustelle Straße nach Niederwünsch. Ab hier konnten wir  dann wieder die gesperrte Straße nach Niederwünsch einschlagen. Weiter bis Oberwünsch, jetzt immer auf den Drei Städteradweg Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben zur Langeneichstädter Warte.
Der Westwind blies uns schon tüchtig entgegen. Ab der Langeneichstädter Warte hatten wir dann Plateau der Querfurter Platte erreicht, wo wir dann voll dem Starkwind ausgesetzt waren.
Die 3 km bis nach Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf, auf der alten Kopfsteinpflasterstraße, waren für die ungefederten Räder von Walther und Manfred eine echte Herausforderung. Aber auch dieses Stück war einmal zu Ende.
Ab  Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf ging es dann auf dem Radweg, am Naturbad Obhausen vorbei, weiter bis nach Querfurt in das südliche Gewerbegebiet, hier Knackwurst fassen und dann runter in die Stadt ins Café Bergmann an der Querne. Bei lecker Mohntorte und einem Pott heißen Kaffee wärmten wir uns ein wenig auf.
Nach  dem Gruppenfoto mit Dame
folgten wir den Himmelsscheibenweg stadtauswärts in Richtung Obhausen. Aber jetzt mit heftigen Rückenwind. Über Dornstedt, Steuden und Schafstädt gelangten wir dann auf dem Radweg, der parallel zur Burgenlandbahn führt, nach Großgräfendorf. Ab hier dann auf dem Radweg, am südlichen Ortsrand von Bad Lauchstädt entlang bis zum südlichen Ortsausgang von Bad Lauchstädt.  Die Straße ist jetzt total für den Verkehr, wegen der ICE-Trasse, gesperrt. Über ein Rapsfeld, fast versinkend, umgingen wir die Baustelle
und rollten danach in Burgstaden ein. Hier wurde die Schwarzeiche überquert und dann weiter nach Süden bis zur Heerstraße weiter gefahren. Auf der Heerstraße dann nach Osten bis hinter die BAB 38 zum Abzweig  nach Geusa. Hier war denn Tourende für Bonsaibikerin und mich.
Reinhard1 führte dann Walther und Manfred über den Südfeldsee bis nach Weißenfels zurück. Am Ende hatte ich so gute 83 km abgespult. Die Weißenfelser werden dann wohl so auf gute 105 km gekommen sein.
Heute hat wieder mal alles geklappt, super Wetter mit Sonne pur, ordentlicher Gegenwind und Rückenwind, sowie mit moderaten, schon frühlingshaften, Temperaturen.
Nächsten Mittwoch wird die Tour wohl auf Umwegen nach Bad Bibra führen, schaun wir mal.


----------



## Radatouille (22. Februar 2012)

Aha, da isser endlich! Der Bericht. Hab schon gelauert. Wie immer toll dokumentiert und eine reife Leistung aller Teilnehmer. Ich wäre spätestens bei Kilometer 30,5 aus den Latschen gekippt. Wenigstens habe ich mir die obligatorische Runde um den heimischen See gegönnt. Muss ja trainieren - damit ich irgendwann die 83 km schaffe. 

Bin stolz auf euch!


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich hatte  heute keine Lust immer nur trockene Wege zu fahren und so nahm ich mir eine kleine Schlammtour vor. Es ging schnell zum Südfeldsee und dann über die dortige Halde auf allen dort befindlichen Pfaden und Wegen, auch der sicherlich illegalen Quadstrecke.
Auf demBild sieht  es  gar nicht so schlammig aus, war es aber doch. Zum Geiseltalsee wollte ich über die geiselbrücke in Braunsdorf, geht leider nicht mehr, weil sie  gerade abgerissen wird. Also den Lauf der Geisel gefolgt und auf dem Damm weiter gefahren.
An der Schildkröte in Braunsdorf hatte ich dann wieder festen Boden unter dem Reifen. Weiter zum Geiseltalsee und retour über Frankleben der Geisel bis nach Zscherben gefolgt. Dann weiter durch das Sumpfgebiet von Geisel und  Klia.
Noch einen Blick auf das Blaue Wunder, wird gerade entkernt und zum Abriss vorbereitet.
Mein Bike sah dann auch entsprechend aus, es war waschreif.
Und da habe ich schon etwas Grobreinigung betrieben. Also nichts wie zum Kärcher an der Tanke und den Dreck der Tour runtergespült.
Hat morgen irgendwer Lust für eine kleine Runde um die Seen von Raßnitz und Wallendorf, so am Vormittag gegen 09:00 Uhr, bin flexibel.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ....Hat morgen irgendwer Lust für eine kleine Runde um die Seen von Raßnitz und Wallendorf, so am Vormittag gegen 09:00 Uhr, bin flexibel.


Treffpunkt 1: B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain 08:55 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Ortseingang Wallendorf am Agrarflieger _Z-37 / Z-37A_ 
                     09:30 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 29.02. eine Tour nach Bad Bibra.
Treffpunkt 1: 09:18 Uhr Budjonnydenkmal Kreuzung Alte Lauchstädter Straße- Fieseler Straße.
Treffpunkt 2: 10:00 Uhr Frankleben Kirche
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## Bikermario (23. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 1: B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain 08:55 Uhr
> Treffpunkt 2: Ortseingang Wallendorf am Agrarflieger _Z-37 / Z-37A_
> 09:30 Uhr



Hallo!
Ich würde ja ganz gerne mal wieder in die Dölauer Heide fahren. Kann ich dich davon überzeugen, oder steht das mit den Seenumrundungen fest?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich würde ja ganz gerne mal wieder in die Dölauer Heide fahren. Kann ich dich davon überzeugen, oder steht das mit den Seenumrundungen fest?
> Gruß Bikermario


Kannst mich für morgen nicht überzeugen. Ich fahre morgen so wie ich mich festgelegt habe. Dölauer Heide vielleicht ein anderes mal.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
heute habe ich mal eine kleine Heimatkundetour durch die Auen unternommen.
Ach ja Bikermario, ich bin dann doch noch in Richtung Halle unterwegs gewesen, aber leider nicht bis in die DÃ¶lauer Heide. Das wird bestimmt demnÃ¤chst mal eine Tour.
Am Ortseingang Wallendorf, am Agrarflieger, wartete schon Radatouille auf mich. Da es ja nur eine Freitagsvormittagsrunde sein sollte rollten wir erst einmal zum Wallendorfer See und dann zum Aussichtsturm RaÃnitz. Dort Ã¼ber die WeiÃe Elster und auf dem Elsterradweg zurÃ¼ck bis zum Zentrum der ehemaligen Goseherstellung nach DÃ¶llnitz. Weiter an ehemaligen Rittergut vorbei, wo die Gosebrauerei einmal war, bis zum Ortseingang von Halle/Osendorf.  Dann auf dem Reideradweg weiter in Richtung Kanusportzentrum Osendorf. Hinter dem Zentrum auf dem Damm weiter nach Norden bis zum Ende des Osendorfer See. Dort die StraÃe âAm Tagebauâ Ã¼berquert und zum westlichen Ende des Dieskauer Parkes, jetzt mit RÃ¼ckenwind, gerollt. Am Osttor mit dem Pfingstanger
eine kurze Pause zur GelÃ¤ndeorientierung.
Danach am Westufer des Schlossteiches zum Dieskauer Schloss.
  Das  dreigeschossige Renaissanceschloss wurde vom Hieronymus von Dieskau (1501-1567) und Hieronymus von Dieskau d.J. (1565-1625) erbaut.
ZurÃ¼ck ging es durch den Park, die FÃ¼Ãe am Weg habe ich heute leider nicht gefunden. Ãber Burgliebenau und dem Radweg am Westufer des Wallendorfer Sees dann wieder retour bis zum Tourende in LÃ¶ssen.
Mir hat es SpaÃ gemacht, ich hoffe meiner Begleiterin auch. Am Ende gab es dann noch 12 WP-Punkte, was will man mehr.


----------



## Radatouille (24. Februar 2012)

Bei mir gabs am Ende Schupfnudeln mit Lamm und Rotkohl 

Nee, war ne schöne Runde - trotz meiner Eisbeine. Und ich freue mich über den Zuwachs auf meiner Strampelliste: 35 Km. Applaus!

Wegen der Tour für nächste Woche gebe ich dir noch Bescheid. Ansonsten gilt: falls du kurzfristig in meiner Nähe bist, werde ich mich bestimmt wieder einklinken. Bis dahin verabschiede ich mich erstmal ins Wochenende. Euch allen einen schönen Samstag & Sonntag!


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2012)

Radatouille schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs am Ende Schupfnudeln mit Lamm und Rotkohl .......


Und bei mir was zum Muskelaufbau, lecker Griesbrei mit Himbeeren.


----------



## andi65 (24. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Und bei mir was zum Muskelaufbau, lecker Griesbrei mit Himbeeren.



Iiih bääh, Udo du schreckst aber auch vor gar nichts zurück. Iss mal lieber ein richtiges Steak  , davon bekommste Muckis.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> Iiih bääh, Udo du schreckst aber auch vor gar nichts zurück. Iss mal lieber ein richtiges Steak  , davon bekommste Muckis.


Was noch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
 steht der Termin mit dem Grillen nächste Woche Dienstag (28.2.) noch? Wenn ja komme ich auch. Allerdings mit dem Auto. Ich könnte dann den ganzen "technischen" Kladeradatsch mit bringen als da wären Einweggrill, Anzünder, Grillzange, Senf, Messer. 
Das einzige was jemand noch zur Sicherheit einstecken sollte sind Streichbeine zum anzünden. Auch Brötchen kann ich mitbringen. Nur müßte ich wissen was für ein Bedarf dafür vorhanden ist.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> steht der Termin mit dem Grillen nächste Woche Dienstag (28.2.) noch? Wenn ja komme ich auch. Allerdings mit dem Auto. Ich könnte dann den ganzen "technischen" Kladeradatsch mit bringen als da wären Einweggrill, Anzünder, Grillzange, Senf, Messer.
> Das einzige was jemand noch zur Sicherheit einstecken sollte sind Streichbeine zum anzünden. Auch Brötchen kann ich mitbringen. Nur müßte ich wissen was für ein Bedarf dafür vorhanden ist.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Klasse kasebi,
Termin steht noch. Bring alles mit und mach deine Wurstbestellung bei Andi65.
Brötchen wollte schon Bonsaibikerin mitbringen, dann müssten deine noch dazukommen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12008
_*Dann sind somit bis jetzt dabei:*_
Bonsaibikerin;
leffith;
Andi65;
kasebi;
udo1;
Harti;


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich bring dann 6 Doppelbrötchen mit. Wer besorgt den Glühwein? Oder ist das schon zu warm dafür?


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bring dann 6 Doppelbrötchen mit. Wer besorgt den Glühwein? Oder ist das schon zu warm dafür?


Werde mal den Wetterbericht prüfen


----------



## andi65 (24. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Werde mal den Wetterbericht prüfen


 
Glühwein passt immer . Da Kasebi noch Grill und den restlichen Kleinkram mitbringt hab ich noch Platz für den etwas Glühwein  .
Bestellungen sind von allen gemeldeten eingetroffen


----------



## Kasebi (25. Februar 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> Glühwein passt immer ..... hab ich noch Platz für den etwas Glühwein  .



Ich auch.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich bin heute mit Leffith und Andy65 eine schöne Runde um den Geiseltalsee gefahren. Wir hatten richtig bösen Gegenwind schon bei der abfahrt von zu Hause, war gar nicht lustig. Dann gegen den Uhrzeigersinn um den See, wieder Wind nur von vorn, aber wenigstens mit netter Begleitung. An der Marina war  Kaffee und BoWu- Stopp, legger. Es ist aber schade das da gerade jemand der Meinung ist das viele Bäume abgeholzt werden müßen. Sonst muß ich sagen war es superklasse. Danke Bb


----------



## Udo1 (25. Februar 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin heute mit Leffith und Andy65 eine schöne Runde um den Geiseltalsee gefahren. Wir hatten richtig bösen Gegenwind schon bei der abfahrt von zu Hause, war gar nicht lustig. Dann gegen den Uhrzeigersinn um den See, wieder Wind nur von vorn, aber wenigstens mit netter Begleitung. An der Marina war  Kaffee und BoWu- Stopp, legger. Es ist aber schade das da gerade jemand der Meinung ist das viele Bäume abgeholzt werden müßen. Sonst muß ich sagen war es superklasse. Danke Bb


Da konntet ihr ja mächtig kurbeln bis hoch zum Weinberg bei dem Wind.


----------



## andi65 (26. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Und bei mir was zum Muskelaufbau, lecker Griesbrei mit Himbeeren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hast du natürlich auch wieder Recht. Du fährst ja eh immer allen weg  . Da stellt sich mir nun aber die Frage soll ich für dich dann lieber doch Griesbrei zum Grillen mitbringen? Aber wie verhält sich der auch dem Rost 




Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin heute mit Leffith und Andy65 eine schöne Runde um den Geiseltalsee gefahren. Wir hatten richtig bösen Gegenwind schon bei der abfahrt von zu Hause, war gar nicht lustig. Dann gegen den Uhrzeigersinn um den See, wieder Wind nur von vorn, aber wenigstens mit netter Begleitung. An der Marina war Kaffee und BoWu- Stopp, legger. Es ist aber schade das da gerade jemand der Meinung ist das viele Bäume abgeholzt werden müßen. Sonst muß ich sagen war es superklasse. Danke Bb


 
Hallo BB,
ich muß mich eigentlich bei euch beiden für die Einladung bedanken. Das war mal eine geniale Runde, es mir mächtig Spaß gemacht mit euch unterwegs gewesen zu sein. Wär gern für eine Wiederholung  .

Na dann bis Dienstag


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo, leffith und Bb trudeln am Dienstag, bei nicht Regen  , etwas später ein. Er kommt erst 18.00Uhr zu Hause an und muß sich dann noch Bikerfreundlich umziehen. Also bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, leffith und Bb trudeln am Dienstag, bei nicht Regen  , etwas später ein. Er kommt erst 18.00Uhr zu Hause an und muß sich dann noch Bikerfreundlich umziehen. Also bis denne


Ab 17:00 kein Regen mehr, laut Vorhersage.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
nachdem ich gestern die Wettervorschau für den heutigen Vormittag gesehen hatte, entschloss ich mich spontan Radatouille bei ihrer montäglichen Trainingsrunde um die Seen zwischen Luppe und Elsteraue zu begleiten.
Durch den Frost waren, zu mindestens bis 09:30 Uhr am Kopplungspunkt in Wallendorf die Wege noch leicht überfroren. Das änderte sich aber bei unserem Start schlagartig. Die Sonne brannte schon fast frühlingshaft auf uns hernieder und taute die Oberfläche schnell auf.
Radatouille fuhr heute bei dem Schlamm und Matsch gewichtsreduziert, hart zu sich und zum Bike, wie man unschwer sehen kann.
Verzicht auf jegliches weichmachendes Zubehör, wie Steckbleche zog sie durch die von Nässe getränkten Wege. Ich kam mir mit meinen Steckblechen
schon vor wie ein Weichei. Außer ein paar gut erzogenen Hunden mit ihren Frauchen, war heute noch niemand unterwegs gewesen. Am Ende musste ich dann mit Entsetzen feststellen, das auch meine Steckbleche nicht wirklich viel geholfen hatten.
Gut, dass ich wenigstens noch den Rucksack mithatte, so wurde ein erheblicher Teil des hochgeschleuderten Schlammes von ihm abgehalten.
Es war eine schöne lockere Runde am Vormittag, Radatouille mir hat die Tour gefallen, auf trockenen Wegen kann ja jeder fahren, aber so eine Matschtour hat eben auch was. Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Radatouille (27. Februar 2012)

Hihi, wie schön, dass ich dir auch mal was beibringen konnte - und wenn es nur das Fahren durch den Schlamm war


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2012)

Radatouille schrieb:


> Hihi, wie schön, dass ich dir auch mal was beibringen konnte - und wenn es nur das Fahren durch den Schlamm war


Hat mir aber großen Spaß bereitet.


----------



## _torsten_ (28. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... auf trockenen Wegen kann ja jeder fahren, aber so eine Matschtour hat eben auch was. ...


Na dann warte mal den 17. März ab, wenn du mit uns durch die südlichen Gefilde von Erfurt radelst ... öhm schlingerst. 

O. k., ich sollte mit dieser Aussage vorsichtig sein. Bei der letzten Tour war´s auch total schön und trocken.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> steht der Termin mit dem Grillen nächste Woche Dienstag (28.2.) noch? Wenn ja komme ich auch. Allerdings mit dem Auto. Ich könnte dann den ganzen "technischen" Kladeradatsch mit bringen als da wären Einweggrill, Anzünder, Grillzange, Senf, Messer.
> Das einzige was jemand noch zur Sicherheit einstecken sollte sind Streichbeine zum anzünden. Auch Brötchen kann ich mitbringen. Nur müßte ich wissen was für ein Bedarf dafür vorhanden ist.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


@kasebi,
sei nicht vor 19:15 Uhr am Ort des Geschehens.
Wir starten in Merseburg erst um 18:30 Uhr. Bonsaibikerin und leffith können erst um diese Zeit starten. Wir brauchen dann gute 40 Minuten bis zum Grill.


----------



## Kasebi (28. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @kasebi,
> sei nicht vor 19:15 Uhr am Ort des Geschehens.
> Wir starten in Merseburg erst um 18:30 Uhr. Bonsaibikerin und leffith können erst um diese Zeit starten. Wir brauchen dann gute 40 Minuten bis zum Grill.



Geht Klar 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Geht Klar
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Vergiß den Einweggrill nicht. Ich habe keinen mehr bekommen.
Aber deiner wird schon reichen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
war gestern Abend wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung, unser Grillen am Süsfeldsee.
Bericht kommt heute Abend, muss mich jetzt beeilen um rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt der heutigen Käsebeschaffungstour zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radatouille (29. Februar 2012)

Dann haste ja heute alle Finger voll zu tun - jetzt schuldest du der werten Leserschaft zwei Berichte. 

Ich habe mich heute in Begleitung meiner Freundin um beide Seen gekämpft, inklusive Abstecher auf den Dammradweg. Trotz der frühen Morgenstunde herrschte reger Publikumsverkehr: Hunde, Spaziergänger, diverses Federvieh. Kurz vor Lochau (Autobrücke) preschte ein Biker an uns vorbei. Anhand der hohen Trittfrequenz und des verbissenen Gesichtsausdruckes tippe ich auf einen getarnten Rennradler. Oder er wollte uns Mädels einfach nur mal zeigen, was für ein toller Hecht er ist


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo, da sind wir wieder. War eine tolle Tour, mit noch tollerer Ausbeute. Viel Punkte für WP, aber viel wichtiger der Käse. Sowas von legger. Ich für meinen Teil bin mal wieder völlig fertig, während Udo noch hätte weitrefahren können. Danke für die super Runde. Bis zum nächsten mal.LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
gestern Abend fand ja, wie man sicher schon einige Beiträge vorher gelesen hatte, das Grillen am Südfeldsee der Brustgurtfahrer mit befreundeten Bikern statt.
Bonsaibikerin, leffith, Harti und ich fuhren um 18:30 Uhr von Merseburg zum Ort des Geschehens los. Irgendwie  hat man das Gefühl in der Dunkelheit immer schneller zu sein, als im Hellen. Um 19:15 Uhr trafen wir zeitgleich mit kasebi am Grillplatz ein. Kasebi, diesmal mit PKw, dafür aber mit allem was man so zum Grillen braucht z.B. Glühwein. Andi65, unser Mann für die Verpflegung, war noch unterwegs. Per Fon fragten wir seinen Standort ab. Er war noch ca. 2,5 km entfernt. Sofort wurde der Grill entfacht,
wir hatten ja alle schon einen Bärenhunger. Keine 10 Minuten später traf der wichtigste Mann mit den Würsten ein.
Der Grill hatte auch die Betriebstemperatur erreicht und wir konnten sofort mit der Bestückung des Grills beginnen.
Glühwein war genügend vorhanden, so dass es für jeden reichte, außer für den Fahrer, der musste Wasser aus der Bodetalsperre trinken.
Die Würste schmeckten wieder super lecker, da wir alle mit Knoblauch geordert hatten rochen wir den Geruch dann auch gar nicht mehr.
Bei angenehmen Gesprächen verbrachten wir die Zeit bis die letzte Wurst verputzt war.
Nach dem die letzte Wurst im Magen angekommen war wurde der vorgefundene Zustand wieder hergestellt.
Dann schwangen  wir uns wieder auf die Räder und fuhren mit Rückenwind in die Dunkelheit bis in die Heimatorte, nicht ohne vorher noch zu bekunden, dass demnächst wieder eine Grillparty steigen wird. Termin noch offen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
die Tour heute ging zur Käsescheune nach Bad Bibra. Punkt 09:00 Uhr starteten Bonsaibikerin und ich zur Tour. Zuerst einmal zum Südfeldsee nach Frankleben, bei leichtem Gegenwind mit 2 bft.
Wir fuhren dann weiter auf dem Rundweg bis Krumpa und ab dort auf dem oberen Rundweg weiter bis Mücheln. Durch Mücheln folgten wir den Lauf der Geisel bis zur Quelle. Über St. Micheln ging es dann auf dem betonierten Wirtschaftsweg bis zur L209. Diese folgten wir dann bis über Baumersroda bis Gleina. Ab Gleina  dann auf dem Angerweg, an der nördlichen Flugplatzbegrenzung vom Flugplatz Laucha vorbei, bis zu den Gleinaer Bergen.
Ab hier dann auf einer Trasse runter zur Unstrut
und auf dem Unstrutradweg bis nach Burgscheidungen. Über Tröbsdorf und Thalwinkel dann zur Käsescheune Bad Bibra.
Trotz Gegenwind waren wir in 2 Stunden und 27 Minuten am Ort der Begierde angekommen.
Sofort wurden die Molkereiprodukte, eigene Produktion, in die Rucksäcke verstaut. Leider war das Käsekonfekt ausgegangen, das bedeutet in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal hin und den Rest holen.
Danach in die Ortsmitte zum Bäcker bei Edeka. Der Kaffee brauchte eine Weile, man hatte nur eine Maschine für eine Tasse.
Der Himbeer Käsekuchen schmeckte lecker, das gab uns Kraft für die Rücktour, vor allem für den Aufstieg von der Unstrut die Gleinaer Berge hoch. Wir schraubten uns ab der Unstrut im kleinsten Gang die Berge hoch und der Schweiß floss nur so in Strömen. Aber die 120 kg Gesamtgewicht, durch den Käse im Rucksack, forderten seinen Tribut. An einer Stelle ging dann gar nichts mehr und es war dann schieben angesagt.
Bonsaibikerin schob solidarisch mit, fand ich sehr kameradschaftlich.
Als wir dann ober angekommen waren, stellte ich fest, dass ich meine Brille, die ich vorher wegen des Beschlagens am Rucksack befestigt hatte, verloren hatte. Fand ich nicht so gut, also retour hangabwärts, nach  guten 300 Metern sah ich sie dann liegen. Also wieder zurück den Berg hoch. Oben angekommen ging es jetzt mit Rückenwind, jenseits der 28 auf dem Tacho der Heimat entgegen.
Nach dem wir wieder zu Hause ankamen, machte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Kärcher, um die Grundfarbe des Bikes wieder zum Vorschein zu holen. Außerdem fehlten mir noch einige Minuten um die 5 Stunden voll zu machen.
  Es war eine super Tour und ohne Regen. Na mal sehen wo die nächste Wochentour in der kommenden Woche hingeht.


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2012)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 07.03., die nächste Mittwochstour nach Ostrau Schloß und Park.
Strecke: Wallwitz-  Petersberg- Ostrau- Oppin- Reideradweg- Burgliebenau- Schkopau- Merseburg
Abfahrt an Weißenfels mit DB und Hopperticket 09:03 Uhr (Ziel Wallwitz)
Abfahrt ab Merseburg mit DB und 3 Zonen-Ticket a 3,80  09:23 Uhr Gleis 5
Start in Wallwitz 10:25 Uhr
Länge der Strecke ca. 56 km
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12715


----------



## kalihalde (1. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch, den 07.03., die nächste Mittwochstour nach Ostrau Schloß und Park.
> Strecke: Wallwitz-  Petersberg- Ostrau- Oppin- Reideradweg- Burgliebenau- Schkopau- Merseburg
> 
> ...


 
Viel Spaß. Die Winterlinge im Schlosspark Ostrau haben am letzten Wochenende schon begonnen zu blühen. Aufgrund der aktuellen Temparaturen sollten am Mittwoch optimale Bedingungen herrschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Viel Spaß. Die Winterlinge im Schlosspark Ostrau haben am letzten Wochenende schon begonnen zu blühen. Aufgrund der aktuellen Temparaturen sollten am Mittwoch optimale Bedingungen herrschen.


Danke für die Info, die Winterlinge sind ja der eigentliche Grund für die Tour. Ich kenne sie nur aus dem Naturschutzgebiet bei Jena.
Habe mir aber sagen lassen, dass der Park in Ostrau voll von Winterlingen sein soll, ich lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2012)

Hallo,
heute habe ich mich spontan entschieden mit den Merseburgern Erich und Harti mit zufahren. Es sollte eine kleine lockere Runde Merseburg- Schafstädt-Obhausen-Querfurt- Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf- Langeneichstädt - Milzau-Merseburg werden. War es auch bei fast Windstille und Sonne.
Und nebenbei noch in Querfurt den Verkaufswagen angesteuert.
Es waren dann gute 72 km geworden. Nun muss ich erst einmal die Wochenaktivität vom Vormittag erledigen.
Hat am Wochenende jemand aus der Umgebung was vor?


----------



## wassermorti (2. März 2012)

Hallo,ich habe für morgen ein Strecke im Raum Freyburg und Umgebung gesteckt. Ein wenig hoch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 und runter 





 als erste Vorbereitung für die Brockentour im Sommer. 

Viel Gewicht will viel bewegt werden damit es mit dem Brocken klappt.


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2012)

wassermorti schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe für morgen ein Strecke im Raum Freyburg und Umgebung gesteckt. Ein wenig hoch   und runter als erste Vorbereitung für die Brockentour im Sommer.
> 
> Viel Gewicht will viel bewegt werden damit es mit dem Brocken klappt.


Viel Spaß wassermorti, wäre gerne mitgekommen. Aber mein Enkel hat mich morgen Vormittag zu einer Tour eingeladen. Frankleben- Merseburg, er kennt zwar die Strecke noch nicht aber der Opa wird es schon machen. Und er macht es gerne.


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2012)

Hallo,
hat wer Lust morgen so gegen 12:30 Uhr zu einer Tour Richtung Osten.
Rundkurs Wallendorfer See- Maßlau- Domholzschänke- Gundorfer Linie- Elsterradweg- Burgliebenau- Kollebey- Schkopau- Merseburg.


----------



## Radatouille (3. März 2012)

@ Udos Adventure-Trail:

2 Teilnehmerplätze - 1. Klasse - all inclusive - soeben telefonisch gebucht


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2012)

Radatouille schrieb:


> @ Udos Adventure-Trail:
> 
> 2 Teilnehmerplätze - 1. Klasse - all inclusive - soeben telefonisch gebucht


Bin hoch erfreut.
Also dann hier noch schnell meine Durchlaufzeiten:
B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain 12:30 Uhr
Lössen Kirche ca. 12:50 Uhr
Kreuzung Wirtschaftsweg Südufer Wallendorfer See Strand Wallendorfer See ca. 13:00 Uhr
Bei Regen fällt die Tor aber aus.


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2012)

So, Wetter sieht gut aus, 8°C und Sonne satt (über den Wolken), werde dann pünktlich starten.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (4. März 2012)

Hallo, hier sind nich 2 Mitfahrer , Leffith und Bb


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (4. März 2012)

Hallo, Leffith und Bb kommen auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (4. März 2012)

hihi, wir sind natürlich mitgefahren . Es war eine super Sonntagsrunde mit netten Leuten. Die Domholzschänke war auch ordentlich mit hungrigen Autofahrern gefüllt. Unseren Dank an unsere Mitfahrer. Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Bikermario (4. März 2012)

Wenn man 12.25 Uhr am Treffpunkt ist und niemand ist da, was macht man da? Warten oder sich ärgern , dass die Anderen schon ohne einen losgefahren sind.
Wann muß man denn da sein, damit man pünktlich ist?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Wenn man 12.25 Uhr am Treffpunkt ist und niemand ist da, was macht man da? Warten oder sich ärgern , dass die Anderen schon ohne einen losgefahren sind.
> Wann muß man denn da sein, damit man pünktlich ist?
> Gruß Bikermario


Hallo Bikermario tut mir unendlich leid, meine Uhr auf dem Tacho zeigte Punkt 12:30 Uhr, da sind wir dann gestartet. Aber danke für die Info, werde die Uhr im Tacho umgehend mit meiner Funkuhr vergleichen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2012)

Hallo,
am heutigen sonntäglichen Nachmittag machten wir, Bonsaibikerin, Radatouille, Anja, Leffith und ich, eine gemütliche Tour zur Domholzschänke.
Treffpunkt 1 war die Kreuzung B91 Gerichtsrain. Dort drehten schon auf dem Norma Parkplatz Bonsaibikerin und leffith ihre Aufwärmrunden.
Mein Tacho zeigte 12:30 Uhr, jetzt Start zum Saaleradweg, den Gerichtsrain runter. Leider musste ich nach Rückkehr lesen, das Bikermario um 12:30 Uhr auch am Treffpunkt war, wir aber nicht mehr da waren. Habe soeben meine Tachouhr  mit meinem Funkwecker abgeglichen und musste mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass meine Uhr 4 Minuten vorging. Entschuldige Bikermario, so etwas kommt nicht wieder vor, hast jetzt eine  Tour deiner Wahl gut, nur noch sagen wann und wo hin.
Am Saaleradweg ging es in Richtung Neumarktbrücke weiter. Über die Brücke, rechter Hand die Neumarktkirche mit Knotensäule am Eingangsportal (siehe Bilderrätsel Sachsen-Anhalt).
Auf dem rechten Saaleufer dann zur Merseburger  Schleuse
und weiter durch Meuschau bis nach Lössen zum Wallendorfer See. Auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg weiter gen Osten bis zum Treffpunkt 2.
In Höhe Wallendorfer Strand kamen uns dann schon Radatouille mit Begleitung entgegen.
Gemeinsam folgten wir  den ökumenischen Pilgerweg
bis in die Ortschaft Zweimen. Durch den Ort ,am schönen Dorfteich vorbei nach Dölkau, linker Hand das Schloss mit Park. Hinter dem Gutshof dann zum Schloßteich und auf dem dortigen Waldwegen durch das Burgholz bis nach Maßlau. Kurz vor der Autobahn A9 Unterführung, dann alles Halt. Der ehemalige Weg war hier total zerwühlt von den Baufahrzeugen, die die Ufer der Dammbefestigung von der Neuen Luppe und Luppe erneuern.
Also die 400 Meter retour, durch den Ort bis zur L185. Der Straße dann gefolgt über Kleinliebenau, dann auf der S78 bis zur Kreuzung an der B180. Die Bundesstraße überquert und auf der dortigen Zufahrtsstraße bis zur Domholzschänke weiter.

Auf die Minute, um 14:00 Uhr, rollten  wir in den Hof der Domholzschänke ein. Aber was mussten wir mit Entsetzen feststellen, mindestens so an die 40 PKW standen dort und die Schänke war voll. Es war Brunchsonntag, haben aber trotzdem noch einen Tisch bekommen. Alle Blicke der anwesenden Gäste richteten sich auf uns, als wir den Gastraum betraten, was uns aber nicht im Geringsten störte. Nach Kaffee und Kuchen ging es dann retour auf dem Luppedamm bis zur Brücke über die Luppe an der B180.
Vorher aber noch das obligatorische Gruppenfoto mit Damen.
Dann weiter durch den  rechten Auenwald der Neuen Luppe auf der Baumschullinie
und Maßlauer Linie bis zur Elsterbrücke südlich Wehlitz. Ab hier dann wieder auf dem Elsterradweg
nach Westen bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Lochau. Die Elster wurde hier überquert und auf dem Radweg Burgliebenau Westufer Wallendorfer See
bis zum Tourende Lössen. Ab hier trennten sich wieder unserer Wege. Bonsaibkerin, leffith und ich fuhren wieder über Meuschau nach Merseburg zurück.
In Merseburg sahen wir dann auch noch ein zaghaftes Durchscheinen der Sonne  durch die heute vorherrschende Wolkendecke.
Es war eine schöne entspannte Nachmittagstour mit netten Begleiterinnen und Begleiter bei angenehmen Temperaturen, leider ohne Sonne. Und es brachte mir noch 12 WP-Punkte für das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER ein.
Euch allen eine schöne Woche, bis  demnächst zu einer weiteren Tour.


----------



## Bikermario (4. März 2012)

Hallo Udo!
Entschuldigung nehme ich an. Wann und wohin schreibe ich dir noch. 
Ich bin Euch zwar noch hinterher gefahren, aber Ihr ward schon außer Sichtweite. Bin dann selbst ne Runde bis Böhlitz-Ehrenberg auf dem Elster-Radweg (Luppeauen) gefahren. War auch ne schöne Runde (ca. 3,5 Stunden).
Bis zur nächsten Tour. Gruß Bikermario


----------



## andi65 (4. März 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Wenn man 12.25 Uhr am Treffpunkt ist und niemand ist da, was macht man da? Warten oder sich ärgern , dass die Anderen schon ohne einen losgefahren sind.
> Wann muß man denn da sein, damit man pünktlich ist?
> Gruß Bikermario


 
DEN Mario kennen wir auch anders!!!!



Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, das war eine super lustige Runde. Aber wo war Bikermario????????????????????
> 
> 
> Udo1 schrieb:
> ...


 
also MARIO Füße stillhalten! 

Und für das nächste mal fünf Minuten vor der Zeit, das ist die Pünktlichkeit. 
Im Zeitalter der Kommunikation gibt es auch Handys die man benutzen kann


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2012)

Hallo,
morgen 08:30 Uhr Start zur Floßgrabentour immer neben dem Floßgraben bis kurz vor Lützen.
Treffpunkt 1: B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain 08:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: B181 Abzweig Friedensdorf 09:00 Uhr
Strecke: Friedensdorf-Wüstenneutzsch- Speicher Kötzschau- Schladebach- Kötzschau- Rampitz- Nempitz- Lützen- Zöllschen- Kauern- Ellerbachradweg zur Saale- Saaleradweg- Merseburg.
Wer mit möchte sollte um 08:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt 1 oder um 09:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt 2 sein.
Länge der Strecke ca. 41 km


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (5. März 2012)

Hallo, das klingt ja super. Hab mich nun auch wieder erholt. Bis dann , ich freu mich auf eine tolle gemütliche Runde. LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, das klingt ja super. Hab mich nun auch wieder erholt. Bis dann , ich freu mich auf eine tolle gemütliche Runde. LG Bb


Äh, wie was erholt? Doch nicht etwa von gestern, war doch super gemütlich die Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radatouille (5. März 2012)

Schade. Ich habe mich wohl beim Frühjahrsputz übernommen und fühle mich ziemlich krank. Wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren, aber so? 

Mal schauen, ob ich morgen wenigstens meine Trainingsrunde zustande bringe ... Ansonsten muss ich wohl oder übel ein paar Tage kürzer treten bzw. strampeln. 

Wünsch´ euch eine angenehme & vergnügliche Tour - herzliche Grüsse sendet eure Frau R. (die sich jetzt mit nem heissen Tee und ner Mollidecke aufs Sofa verkriecht)


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (5. März 2012)

Wir wünschen Gute Besserung. Das Wetter wird auch wieder toll und wenn Du dann wieder wohlauf bist kommst du mit. Vieleicht schon am Samstag 
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2012)

Radatouille schrieb:


> Schade. Ich habe mich wohl beim Frühjahrsputz übernommen und fühle mich ziemlich krank. Wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren, aber so?
> 
> Mal schauen, ob ich morgen wenigstens meine Trainingsrunde zustande bringe ... Ansonsten muss ich wohl oder übel ein paar Tage kürzer treten bzw. strampeln.
> 
> Wünsch´ euch eine angenehme & vergnügliche Tour - herzliche Grüsse sendet eure Frau R. (die sich jetzt mit nem heissen Tee und ner Mollidecke aufs Sofa verkriecht)


Gute Besserung.


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2012)

Hallo,
heute fand eine geschichtstrÃ¤chtige Tour durch den sÃ¼dlichen Saalekreis statt. Wir fuhren neben dem Verlauf des FloÃgrabens nach SÃ¼den.
Wir das waren Bonsaibikerin, Bikermario und ich als Guide.
Aber zuvor noch ein wenig aus der Geschichte des FloÃgrabens geplaudert.
_âAls im 16. Jahrhundert in Halle, Leipzig, DÃ¼rrenberg, Poserna bei WeiÃenfels Salinen wie die Pilze aus dem Boden gestampft wurden, brauchte es auch genÃ¼gend Holz um das Salz zu gewinnen. Aus diesem Grund lieÃ  KurfÃ¼rst August I. von Sachsen In den Jahren 1578 bis 1580 einen FloÃgraben anlegen, der mit Wasser der WeiÃen Elster gespeist zur Rippach (rechter Nebenfluss der Saale) fÃ¼hren sollte und so das HolzflÃ¶Ãen vom Vogtland bis nach Poserna ermÃ¶glichen sollte.
Gebaut wurde er mit etwa 400 Spezialisten aus Zwickau und etwa 1200 Fronarbeitern aus der lÃ¤ndlichen BevÃ¶lkerung des Stiftes Zeitz._
_Die Durchflussmenge betrug zwischen 1.500 und 700 Liter pro Sekunde. Dem Graben wurde aber verstÃ¤rkt Wasser zur Zeit des FlÃ¶Ãens im FrÃ¼hjahr und im Herbst zugefÃ¼hrt. Zu dem Bauvorhaben gehÃ¶rten auch zahlreiche BrÃ¼cken (zunÃ¤chst aus Holz, spÃ¤ter Stein, 1780 waren es 81), Ãber- und Unterquerungen kleinerer WasserlÃ¤ufe oder ihre Einbindung, Leit- und Auffangrechen fÃ¼r das Holz, Abschlagstellen (Ableitung von Hochwasser) und bei entsprechendem GelÃ¤ndeprofil (FloÃgraben im Auftrag) auch Deiche.
Nach 1580 erfolgte eine _ _Ãnderung der TrassenfÃ¼hrung. Ãber den LÃ¼tzener Kunstgraben und den Perse- oder Ellerbach wurde die Saline Teuditz versorgt und die Saale bei Keuschberg (heute OT von Bad DÃ¼rrenberg) erreicht. Vor LÃ¼tzen zweigt ein nÃ¶rdlicher Arm zur Saline KÃ¶tzschau ab, der bei Wallendorf in die Luppe flieÃt. 
Nach der Inbetriebnahme standen Holzknechte mit langen Stangen am Ufer, um das HÃ¤ngenbleiben der Scheite zu verhindern. Scheitmeister hatten die Aufsicht Ã¼ber die ScheitplÃ¤tze, an denen das Holz gesammelt wurde._ _ (1)â_
Wir sind den Abschnitt Wallendorf bis LÃ¼tzen gefahren.
Von Merseburg sind wir pÃ¼nktlich um 08:30 Uhr Ã¼ber die NeumarktbrÃ¼cke und Meuschau bis zum RÃ¼sternlehrpfad nach LÃ¶pitz gefahren. Den Naturlehrpfad folgten wir dann Ã¼ber Tragarth bis zur BrÃ¼cke FloÃgraben an der B181 Abzweig Friedensdorf.
Ab hier folgten wir dann den Lauf des FloÃgrabens zuerst bis nach Friedensdorf. Der FloÃgraben verlÃ¤uft hier am Ã¶stlichen Ortsrand
und fÃ¼hrt hier meistens nur etwas Grundwasser. Kurz hinter Friedensdorf ist der Verlauf zugeschÃ¼ttet oder auch in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten zu gepflÃ¼gt worden. Den ursprÃ¼nglichen Verlauf sieht man nur noch aus  der Satellitensicht. Wir sind dann weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SÃ¼dosten zur L184. Der folgten wir ca. 557 Meter und  bogen dann auf die StraÃe nach WÃ¼stenneutzsch ab.
Ab WÃ¼stenneutzsch ist er wieder sichtbar. Am Schleusenbauwerk des Saale-Elster-Kanals machten wir erst einmal einen kurzen Stop.
Es ist schon beeindruckend diese Doppelschleuse, die fÃ¼r 1000 t Schiffe konzipiert war, zu betrachten.
Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann ist es ein gewaltiges Bauwerk. Immerhin musste hier eine HÃ¶he von 22 Meter Ã¼berwunden werden, also zwei hintereinander liegende 360 m lange Schleusen a 11 Meter HubhÃ¶he. Nach der Besichtigung folgten wir den Lauf weiter
zum Speicher KÃ¶tzschau. Hier querten unseren Weg noch 6 Rehe und ein schon fast Osterhase. Nach der Querung der L184 rollten wir in Schladebach ein. Auf der BauernstraÃe fuhren wir nach SÃ¼den zum FloÃgraben zum Bach âDer Bachâ. Hier gibt es eine Besonderheit, die schon im Anfangsteil erwÃ¤hnt wurde. Eine BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber den Bach âDer Bachâ fÃ¼hrt hier den FloÃgraben rÃ¼ber.
Wir rollten jetzt auf den Trail zwischen âDer Bachâ und FloÃgraben
weiter nach Osten bis KÃ¶tzschau zur GaststÃ¤tte âZur MÃ¼hleâ. Die montags Ruhetag hat, die Gerichte auf der Speisekarte lagen alle unter 10,- â¬. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte jetzt am Nordufer vom FloÃgraben weiter nach Osten und SÃ¼den bis Rampitz.
SÃ¼dÃ¶stlich von Rampitz Ã¼berquerten wir die BAB 9 und rollten dann in Nempitz ein. Parallel zum FloÃgraben konnten wir den Lauf auf dem Maschwitzer Weg bis zum Ã¶stlichen Ortsausgang an der L187 folgen. Hier folgten wir den FloÃgrabenlauf nicht mehr weiter.
Die L187 wurde nach SÃ¼den hin Ã¼berquert und auf dem Wirtschaftsweg ca. 1,6 km weiter gefahren. Nach den 1,6 km bogen wir auf einen Feldweg nach Westen ab und fuhren auf ZÃ¶llschen zu. Ab ZÃ¶llschen dann weiter am rechten Ufer des Ellerbaches,
unter der BAB 9 hindurch, bis nach Kauern. Von Kauern am Sportplatz Teuditz vorbei zum westlichen Ortsausgang, Radweg am Ellerbach.
Den Lauf des Ellerbaches folgten wir bis zur MÃ¼ndung in die Saale bei Bad DÃ¼rrenberg. Dann den Weg Ã¼ber die Stufen hoch zum Kurpark mit Gradierwerk.
Bad DÃ¼rrenberg verlieÃen wir auf der Ostrauer StraÃe nach Norden hin. Jetzt folgten wir unaufhÃ¶rlich den Weg am FuÃe des Saaledammes
bis nach Trebnitz. Am Ende aber leider eine Sackgasse, die AbkÃ¼rzung Ã¼ber einen Wiesenweg versperrte uns ein Elektrozaun mit gehÃ¶rnten 4 Beinern.
Also 200 Meter retour und dann durch den Ort Trebnitz. Hier folgten wir den Damm der Alten Saale weiter nach Norden bis zur B 181. Ãber die BrÃ¼cke der Alten Saale zum Kaffee Rahaus, hier dann Tourende. Bonsaibikerin und ich dann noch ins Kaffee Rahaus zu Kaffee und lecker Kuchen.
Ãber die NeumarktbrÃ¼cke und dem Saaleradweg fuhren wir gesÃ¤ttigt wieder zum Startpunkt der Tour zurÃ¼ck.
Die Wege waren heute alle sehr gut fahrbar, die Sonne schien prÃ¤chtig und die Temperaturen waren auch Biker freundlich.

  Quelle:
(1)  Svetoslav Andronov, Dietmar Baum, Helmut Hartmann, Thomas Nabert, Wieland Rose, Gerd Seidel, Hans-JÃ¶rg Steingraf: Der ElsterfloÃgraben. Geschichte und Gestalt eines technischen Denkmals, Verlag ProLeipzig, ISBN 978-3-936508-08-6.


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2012)

Hallo,
wie ich gerade erfahren habe blühen die Märzenbecher im Märzenbechertal.
Dann gehts demnächst in den Ziegelrodaer Forst.


----------



## Radatouille (6. März 2012)

Wie immer ein toller Lagebericht - besonders gut gefällt mir der Abstecher ins Café Rahaus 

Na ja, ich habs immerhin bis zum Supermarkt nach Meuschau geschafft. Applaus!

Für morgen alles Gute, beste Grüsse sendet Frau R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (6. März 2012)

Ja es war einfach super. Beim nächsten mal kommst Du mit


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. März 2012)

Hallo Udo1,

würde gerne morgen ein Stückchen mit Deiner Truppe radeln. Würde am Bhf. Wallwitz auf euch warten. Und dann irgendwann in Richtung Halle abdrehen, muss 12.00 Uhr auf Arbeit sein.
Ich hoffe, das ist Dir recht.

Viele Grüße     R.R.


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> 
> würde gerne morgen ein Stückchen mit Deiner Truppe radeln. Würde am Bhf. Wallwitz auf euch warten. Und dann irgendwann in Richtung Halle abdrehen, muss 12.00 Uhr auf Arbeit sein.
> Ich hoffe, das ist Dir recht.
> ...


Wenn Du unseren Altersdurchschnitt unter 60 Jahre drücken möchtest erwarten wir dich in Wallwitz.


----------



## Udo1 (7. März 2012)

Hallo und guten morgen,
werde mich jetzt mal langsam fertig machen für die Ostrautour.
Die Sonne scheint, es ist noch etwas frisch, man weiß wie immer nicht genau, welche Kluft die richtige ist.
Mal sehen wie das heutige Durchschnittsalter sein wird.
Wie ich gerade lese hat der Zug aus Eisenach kommend schon ein wenig Verspätung.
Bericht dann heute Abend.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. März 2012)

Hallo Udo1 & Kollegen,
war nett mit Euch die kleine Runde zu fahren. Schade, wäre gerne noch an Reide und Wallendorfer See mitgeradelt, da bin ich doch eher selten. Berg hoch bin ich nicht flotter gefahren, um meine Jugend (ist man mit 48 noch richtig jung?) zu beweisen, sondern weil man mit einem Gang nicht zu langsam kurbeln darf, sonst wirds schwer.
Bis zum nächsten mal           Ritter Runkel


----------



## Udo1 (7. März 2012)

Hallo,
heute waren wir, Bonsaibikerin, Reinhard1, Manfred, Bikermario, sowie Ritter Runkel, auf dem ersten Drittel der Tour, und der Guide udo1 auf botanischen Wegen unterwegs.
Ziel waren die Winterlinge im Schlosspark zu Ostrau.
Die Anfahrt bis nach Wallwitz erfolgte mit dem Zug aus Eisenach bis Halle und ab Halle um 10:10 Uhr bis Wallwitz mit der Privatbahn.
In Wallwitz erwartete uns schon Ritter Runkel am Bahnsteig. Nachdem die Satelliten gefunden wurden ging es dann auch sogleich Ã¼ber Trebitz auf der Petersberger StraÃe in Richtung Petersberg.
RR nahm dann mit seinem SP den Weg neben der StraÃe hoch in die Ortschaft Petersberg.
Wir bevorzugten den Asphalt bis zum Ortseingang.
UngefÃ¤hr Ortsmitte bogen wir dann auf halber PetersberghÃ¶he auf einen Waldweg nach Norden ab.
Dieser Weg fÃ¼hrte uns dann nÃ¶rdlich um den Petersberg mit super Sicht auf Drehlitz und in der Ferne Ostrau mit seinem Schloss.
Bei klarer Sicht ist muss das ein sehr schÃ¶ner Blick sein, heute war es leider etwas trÃ¼b. Wir erreichten nach einer leichten Abfahrt die Petersberger StraÃe und rollten auf ihr bergab bis Drehlitz. Den Ort verlieÃen wir ostwÃ¤rts auf der Ernst-ThÃ¤lmann-StraÃe. UngefÃ¤hr auf halber Strecke zwischen Drehlitz und Ostrau steht auf der linken Seite ein schÃ¶ner Menhir.
Hinter uns lag der Petersberg, hier im Bild mal aus anderer Sicht.
Wir rollten dann in Ostrau ein und fanden auch gleich auf Anhieb die Zufahrt zum Schloss. War eigentlich auch nicht schwer mit SatellitenunterstÃ¼tzung.
Nach dem Ã¼berqueren der BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber dem Schlossgraben sahen wir schon die Winterlinge in voller BlÃ¼te.
Was sind eigentlich die Winterlinge?
_âDie ursprÃ¼ngliche Heimat ist in SÃ¼deuropa, wo der Winterling vor allem in feuchten LaubwÃ¤ldern oder auch in GebÃ¼schen und Weinbergen wÃ¤chst. Sein Verbreitungsgebiet reichte von SÃ¼dostfrankreich Ã¼ber Italien und Ungarn bis nach Bulgarien und der TÃ¼rkei. Diese Art wird aber schon lange als Zierpflanze besonders in Parkanlagen kultiviert und ist von dort aus verwildert. PopulÃ¤r wurde die Pflanze jedoch vor allem, als gegen Ende des 18. Jahrhunderts groÃzÃ¼gig angelegte Landschaftsparks in Mode kamen. Der Winterling eignete sich gut fÃ¼r die Verpflanzung in weitlÃ¤ufigen Wiesen. In klimatisch begÃ¼nstigten Gebieten breitete er sich stark aus. So wurde der Winterling beispielsweise im Rautal in der NÃ¤he von Jena angesiedelt.
Zahlreiche im Handel angebotene Winterlinge entstammen der TÃ¼rkei. Sie werden allerdings dort Ã¼berwiegend nicht in Kultur nachgezogen, sondern es handelt sich zu einem groÃen Teil um Wildentnahmen. Die TÃ¼rkei hat die Quote der exportierbaren Knollen auf sechs Millionen pro Jahr beschrÃ¤nkt, um auf diese Weise die WildbestÃ¤nde zu schÃ¼tzen._
_Aber Achtung der Der Winterling ist eine stark giftige Pflanze. Insbesondere die Knollen enthalten herzwirksame Gift . Nach oraler Aufnahme kÃ¶nnen Vergiftungserscheinungen wie Atemnot, Erbrechen, Ãbelkeit, Koliken, SehstÃ¶rungen sowie unregelmÃ¤Ãiger und verlangsamter Puls auftreten. Der Tod kann durch Herzstillstand eintreten  (1)â._
Es folgte eine Fahrt durch den herrlich schÃ¶nen Schlosspark,
fahren ist hier bei wenig Besucherverkehr erlaubt. AnschlieÃend noch ein Foto
vor dem von _âOtto Ludwig von Veltheim  1713 in Auftrag gegebenen  Bau eines im Stile des franzÃ¶sischen Barock gehaltenen Schlosses an den Architekten Louis RÃ©my de la Fosse. GrÃ¤ben der frÃ¼heren Wasserburg und des spÃ¤ter errichteten vierflÃ¼geligen Renaissance-Schlosses â deren Ãberreste praktisch vollstÃ¤ndig verschwunden sind â umgeben das denkmalgeschÃ¼tzte GebÃ¤ude und ziehen sich durch den gesamten Park. (2)â_
Nach dem Foto bog mit einem Mal Bikermario um die Ecke. Er hatte die Anfahrt bis Wallwitz per Bike von Merseburg zurÃ¼ckgelegt und verpasste unseren Start.
So konnten wir jetzt zu sechst Ostrau auf der StraÃe der Romanik in Richtung Rieda verlassen. Ritter Runkel Ã¼bernahm jetzt die FÃ¼hrung und fÃ¼hrte uns auf den Abatassinenberg hoch.
Man hat von dort oben einen schÃ¶nen Rundblick bis zur BAB 9 und zur Doppelkapelle in Hohenthurm, bei  guter Sicht. Heute leider nicht. Hier verabschiedete sich dann Ritter Runkel von uns, wir rollten dann hangabwÃ¤rts bis nach Brachstedt. Brachstedt verlieÃen wir auf der KÃ¼ttener StraÃe in westlicher Richtung. Auf der HÃ¶he bogen wir auf einen Feldweg nach SÃ¼den ab
und rollten auf Oppin. Oppin wurde sÃ¼dlich durchquert, im Ort wurde noch die Reide Ã¼berquert und dann folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg bis zur WindmÃ¼hle PlÃ¶Ãnitz. Die MÃ¼hle macht einen stattlichen Eindruck und wurde in der Vergangenheit umfangreich saniert, wie man an den neuen WindflÃ¼geln erkennen konnte.
Weiter ging es Ã¼ber Braschwitz und PeiÃen
nach Reideburg. Weiter Ã¼ber Kleinkugel
nach ZwintschÃ¶na zum BÃ¤cker. Bei lecker Kaffee und Kuchen machten wir eine kurze Verschnaufpause.
In Reideburg stieÃen wir dann auf den Reideradweg, der am linken Ufer der Reide entlangfÃ¼hrt.
Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns bis in den Schlosspark Dieskau, den wir dann durchquerten.
Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns dann weiter nach DÃ¶llnitz am ehemaligen Rittergut (Goseherstellung) vorbei zur WeiÃen Elster.
Auf dem Elsterdamm dann an der BrÃ¼cke bei Lochau Ã¼ber die Elster und auf dem linken Damm der Steinlache nach Kollenbey.
Ab hier dann bei Schkopau Ã¼ber die Saale und auf dem Saaleradweg nach Merseburg zurÃ¼ck. In der Halleschen StraÃe Gerichtrain Tourende nach gut 61 km.
  War eine schÃ¶ne Tour, mal in anderen Gefilden bei ordentlichen Bikerwetter.
Dank an Ritter Runkel fÃ¼r die FÃ¼hrung, vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder bei der einen oder anderen Tour.
  (1)   Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winterling
  (2)   Quelle: http://www.koethener-land.de/schloss-ostrau/


----------



## Radatouille (7. März 2012)

Das schaut wieder schwer nach ner Hardcore-Runde aus. Da treten bei mir die o.g. Krankheitszeichen auch ohne Winterlinge-Konsum auf 

P.S. RR kam hoch zu SSP-Ross angeritten? Ei verbibbsch! Gefällt-mir-Daumen hoch!


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2012)

Radatouille schrieb:


> Das schaut wieder schwer nach ner Hardcore-Runde aus. Da treten bei mir die o.g. Krankheitszeichen auch ohne Winterlinge-Konsum auf
> 
> P.S. RR kam hoch zu SSP-Ross angeritten? Ei verbibbsch! Gefällt-mir-Daumen hoch!


Nun so schwer war sie gar nicht gewesen. RR hat uns an den Hügeln schon gezeigt wo die Rentnergrenzen liegen. Nun er braucht ja auch einen ordentlichen Schwung mit seinem 1 Gang Bike.
Hättest die Tour aber auch durchgehalten.
Nun sitze ich hier an dieser Kiste und draußen regnet es unaufhörlich, die 2000 km Marke habe ich gestern geknackt. Eigentlich wollte ich heute die 3000 angehen, wird wohl nichts werden.


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2012)

Hallo,
morgen Vormittag bei angekündigten 10°C und Sonne-Wolkenmix eine 16 Punkte Tour Richtung Leipzig.
Start: 08:03 Uhr B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain.
Strecke: Merseburg-Meuschau- Wallendorfer See Südufer- gegen 08:35 Uhr am Wallendorfer See Zufahrt von Wallendorf aus, also von der B181 Flugzeug zum See- Raßnitz- Elsterradweg Richtung Leipzig und Karl-Heine-Kanal zurück, bzw. am Klärwerk durch die Auen auf der linken Seite der Neuen Luppe zurück. Ergibt sich je nach Zeit und Lage.
Wer mit möchte sollte am Treffpunkt 1 oder 2 sein.


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2012)

Hallo,
am Sonntag geht es, wenn der Himmel keinen Regen runter schickt, in das Märzenbechertal- Ziegelrodaer Forst.
Start ab Merseburg um 07:44 Uhr mit der Burgenlandbahn und Hopperticket.
Start in Querfurt ab 08:27 Uhr.
Rückfahrt ab Querfurt spätestens um 14:31 Uhr.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12072


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> morgen Vormittag bei angekündigten 10°C und Sonne-Wolkenmix eine 16 Punkte Tour Richtung Leipzig.
> Start: 08:03 Uhr B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain.
> Strecke: Merseburg-Meuschau- Wallendorfer See Südufer- gegen 08:35 Uhr am Wallendorfer See Zufahrt von Wallendorf aus, also von der B181 Flugzeug zum See- Raßnitz- Elsterradweg Richtung Leipzig und Karl-Heine-Kanal zurück, bzw. am Klärwerk durch die Auen auf der linken Seite der Neuen Luppe zurück. Ergibt sich je nach Zeit und Lage.
> Wer mit möchte sollte am Treffpunkt 1 oder 2 sein.


Also Stand heute Abend:
Mitfahrer bis jetzt Bonsaibikerin, Radatouille, Anja. Wird ja eine Nette Runde mit Damen.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Sonntag geht es, wenn der Himmel keinen Regen runter schickt, in das Märzenbechertal- Ziegelrodaer Forst.
> Start ab Merseburg um 07:44 Uhr mit der Burgenlandbahn und Hopperticket.
> Start in Querfurt ab 08:27 Uhr.
> ...


@Udo, kannst du mir bitte mal sagen, wie lang diese Strecke sein wird und wieviele Höhenmeter dabei sind? Danke!


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @Udo, kannst du mir bitte mal sagen, wie lang diese Strecke sein wird und wieviele Höhenmeter dabei sind? Danke!


Hallo Torsten. bin gerade auf dem Sprung Richtung Leipzig.
Die Frage beantworte ich dir gleich nach meiner Rückkehr, heute Nachmittag.


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @Udo, kannst du mir bitte mal sagen, wie lang diese Strecke sein wird und wieviele Höhenmeter dabei sind? Danke!


Länge der Strecke von Querfurt aus ca. 42 km und ca. 400 HM.


----------



## Radwiesel (9. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> morgen Vormittag bei angekündigten 10°C und Sonne-Wolkenmix eine 16 Punkte Tour Richtung Leipzig.
> Start: 08:03 Uhr B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain.
> Strecke: Merseburg-Meuschau- Wallendorfer See Südufer- gegen 08:35 Uhr am Wallendorfer See Zufahrt von Wallendorf aus, also von der B181 Flugzeug zum See- Raßnitz- Elsterradweg Richtung Leipzig und Karl-Heine-Kanal zurück, bzw. am Klärwerk durch die Auen auf der linken Seite der Neuen Luppe zurück. Ergibt sich je nach Zeit und Lage.
> Wer mit möchte sollte am Treffpunkt 1 oder 2 sein.




Hallo ich bin's, eurer junger Neuzugang in der Bikerrunde.

War eine super Tour heute bei herrlichem Sonnenschein! Da kann England definitiv nicht mithalten 

Bis bald... dat Radwiesel


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (9. März 2012)

Willkommen im Forum Radwiesel. Ja es war  ein super Wetter im Vergleich zu England und eine super Tour. Danke LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum Radwiesel. Ja es war  ein super Wetter im Vergleich zu England und eine super Tour. Danke LG Bb


Oh ja herzlich Willkommen im Bikerforum.
Meine Damen noch ein wenig Geduld, ich bin gerade am Tourbericht verfassen.


----------



## Radatouille (9. März 2012)

War eine schöne Runde heute - das ideale Trainingsprogramm für meinen Wäscheständer. 

@ Radwiesel: Prima, dass du jetzt auch dabei bist. Wir sehen uns ja gleich zum zweiten Teil des Sportprogramms


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2012)

Hallo,
die heutige Spontantour führte uns, Bonsaibikerin, Radatouille, Radwiesel und mich nach Lützschena in den Schlosspark zu den Märzenbechern.
Start war zu einer eher unchristlichen Zeit, 08:00 Uhr in Merseburg. Den Treffpunkt 2, Kreuzung Wallendorfer Strand am Südufer, erreichten Bonsaibikerin und ich so gegen 08:25 Uhr.
Hier wurden wir schon von Radatouille und Radwiesel erwartet.
Die Sonne wärmte schon gewaltig und nötigte Bonsaibikerin schon einmal zur ersten Marscherleichterung. Gemeinsam ging es dann auf dem Wirtschaftsweg zwischen Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See nach Raßnitz zum Elsterradweg. Da ich ja heute eine graziöse Begleitung hatte, ließ ich die Damen auf dem Elsterradweg das Tempo bestimmen. Ich übernahm dann mal den technischen Schluss.
Hat natürlich auch was wenn man so anmutige Damen vor sich hat, so konnte ich mich heute mal der Natur, auf beiden Seiten der Elsteraue, widmen. Das Wetter war ja heute schon vorfrühlingshaft, leider waren die grünen Triebe von Büschen und Bäumen noch nicht zu sehen, was sicherlich nicht mehr lange dauern wird. Der Wind schob uns leicht und so gelangten wir zügig zur Brücke an der BAB 9. Weiter ging es auf den äußeren Ring durch den Auenwald. Auf der Maßlauer Linie und Grundorfer Linie gelangten wir dann zum rechten Luppedamm. Den folgten wir in Richtung Leipzig weiter. Zwischendurch noch einmal ein kleiner Bekleidungsentledigungsstopp auf dem Damm.
750 Meter nach dem Hähnicher Weg bogen wir in den Schlosspark Lützschena ab. Wir passierten das Hundewasser und standen danach vor dem Schloss Lützschena.
Der Weg führte uns zum Hauptportal des Schlosses, am ehemaligen Marsstall vorbei zur weißen Brücke über die Elster, Zugang zum Schlosspark. Schon nach wenigen Metern erblickten wir ein weißes Blütenmeer.
Der Liegende wurde links liegen gelassen, der nächste Halt war dann die Kapelle.
Weiter ging es durch den Park an weiteren Märzenbecherwiesen
und der Gruft derer von Sternburg vorbei zum Luisentempel am Teich mitten im Park.
Von hier dann weiter zur Auwaldstation. Die Damen von der Auwaldstation hatten schon den Kaffee für uns angesetzt, hat lecker geschmeckt, hierfür unser Dank. Nach dem Radatouille den Eintrag in das Gästebuch vorgenommen hatte,
die Kanne Kaffee ausgetrunken war, begaben wir uns wieder auf den Rückweg. Es ging wieder zurück über das Hundewasser und der Brücke über die Neue Luppe nach Süden. Auf einen Trail an der Alten Luppe dann in einem Bogen durch den Auenwald
bis zum Hähnicher Weg. Den folgten wir weiter nach Süden bis zum Abzweig auf dem Wasserweg. Den Wasserweg
folgten wir dann bis zur Domholzschänke. Heute mal keinen Abstecher in die Schänke, sondern gleich weiter nach Kleinliebenau. Durch den Ort durch, am Autobahnsee vorbei unter der BAB 9 durch bis zum Abzweig nach Maßlau. Am nördlichen Ortsrand von Horburg ging es dann auf dem Radweg in das Burgholz über Dölkau bis nach Zweimen. Ab Zweimen dann wieder auf die Salzstraße oder auch dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis zum Abzweig Auenweg nördlich Wegwitz. Hier verabschiedeten sich Radatouille und Radwiesel von uns nach 40 km. Bonsaibikerin und ich folgten den ökumenischen Pilgerweg weiter bis zum Ausgangspunkt unserer heutigen Tour.
Dank an meine  Begleiterinnen, die den Guide überall hin gefolgt sind, auch wenn die Wege auch mal schön schlammig wurden. Euch eine schöne Woche bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour, durch unsere nähere Heimat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Sonntag geht es, wenn der Himmel keinen Regen runter schickt, in das Märzenbechertal- Ziegelrodaer Forst.
> Start ab Merseburg um 07:44 Uhr mit der Burgenlandbahn und Hopperticket.
> Start in Querfurt ab 08:27 Uhr.
> ...


 @Bonsaibikerin und leffith,
nachfolgend mal die Strecke ins Märzenbechertal von Querfurt aus.
Die Rückfahrt über Lodersleben kann sich vielleicht noch ein wenig ändern.
Es sind gute 40 km und keine 300 HM.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Länge der Strecke von Querfurt aus ca. 42 km und ca. 400 HM.


Danke, Udo! 
Wir - die jaegimaus und ich - sind dabei und werden dann um 08:25 Uhr am Bahnhof Querfurt zu euch stoßen. 
Und ich habe gehört, dass noch jemand mitkommen möchte ... 



Unsere Märzenbecher steht noch nicht so schön. Aber vielleicht nächsten Samstag ...


----------



## leffith (11. März 2012)

Bonsaibikerin und meine Wenigkeit sind dann mit Frühstück fertig und machen uns langsam Reisefertig. Bis dann am Bahnhof.


----------



## Udo1 (11. März 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Bonsaibikerin und meine Wenigkeit sind dann mit Frühstück fertig und machen uns langsam Reisefertig. Bis dann am Bahnhof.


Oh, dann muss ich mich jetzt aber sputen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. März 2012)

Hallo,
heute ging es in das Märzenbechertal Ziegelrodaer Forst.
Nachdem ich gestern Abend noch die Wetterdienste gecheckt hatte, suchte ich mir den mit der besten Prognose für den heutigen Tag heraus der kein Regen vorhersagte für die Region Querfurt.
Um 07:35 Uhr stiegen Bonsaibikerin, leffith und ich, als heutiger Guide, in die Burgenlandbahn ein. Für Unterhaltung brauchten wir bis zur Abfahrt um 07:44 Uhr nicht zu sorgen. Wir sahen eine kleine verbale und dann auch noch handgreifliche Auseinandersetzung unter angetrunkenen Mädchen. Jedenfalls stieg dann eine aus und der Zug fuhr pünktlich gen Querfurt. Ich war echt überrascht, als ich Ohmtroll mit Begleiterin am Bahnhof stehen sah. Ich hatte eigentlich mit torsten und Begleitung gerechnet, der sich aber um 5 Minuten verspätete.
Mit 10 Minuten Verspätung starteten wir dann ab Bahnhof Querfurt. Wir sind dann auf der Straße Döcklitzer Tor unter der Eisenbahnlinie durch und gleich hinter dem Eisenbahndamm auf dieser Straße weiter gen Westen Richtung B180. Aber was die Karte nicht gezeigt hatte waren die vielen Tore die uns den Weg versperrten.
Wir hatten Glück sie waren alle nicht verschlossen. Der Himmel vor uns war ziemlich dunkel, wobei im Norden, aus der Windrichtung es schon bedeutend heller aussah. Ein paar winzige Sprühregentropfen setzten sich dann auch noch auf den Brillengläsern ab, was sich aber nach guten weiteren 10 Minuten Fahrt erledigt hatte. Auf der B180 ging es dann 265 nach Norden. Wir bogen dann auf einen sehr breiten Wirtschaftsweg gen Westen ab,
der sich leicht ansteigend bis zur nördlich des Galgenberges hinzog. Auf der Höhe angekommen bogen wir auf den Wirtschaftsweg Querfurt- Gatterstedt ab.
Gatterstedt wurde am südlichen Ortsrand zum westlichen Ortsrand umfahren.
Dort bogen wir auf die  Loderslebener Straße ab und folgten dieser genau 58 Meter nach Süden. Jetzt wurde in eine kleine Seitenstraße nach Westen abgebogen. Die nach wenigen Metern zum Wirtschaftsweg überging. Ab Gatterstedt hatte ich mal einen neuen noch nicht von mir befahrenen Weg gewählt,
bot sich ja förmlich an. Der Weg führte immer nach Westen zum Kniebuschbach mit seinem Teich.
War ein sehr schöner Streckenabschnitt auf dem sogar die Sonne schien. Über eine Wiese gelangten wir dann zu einer Brücke über den Kniebuschbach.
Der Bach wurde dann zweimal überquert um dann auf einen Feldrandweg nach Westen weiter zu fahren. Laut Karte war es zwar nicht der Weg den ich fahren wollte, der führte laut Karte ca. 20 Meter parallel zu unseren am Bach entlang, war aber nicht mehr als Weg auszumachen. So folgten wir den Feldrandweg in einem Bogen bis zur L240 Querfurt- Allstedt Beginn Ziegelrodaer Forst.
Auf der Straße 253 Meter nach Westen bis auf Höhe Schlagbaum ehemaliger russischer Militärflugplatz. Hier bogen wir dann auf einen Waldweg nach Süden ab, muss wohl einmal die alte Platzbegrenzungsstraße gewesen sein. Nach einem kurzen Boxenstopp
folgten wir diesen Weg weiter nach Süden und Westen,
rechts sahen wir die Landebahn mit dem Tower und den Hangars, die schon teilweise der Abrissbirne zum Opfer gefallen sind. Zwischendurch erwarteten uns noch zwei kleine Schikanen, Baumsperre mit Schlamm mussten umgangen, oder umfahren werden.
Nach der Überwindung dieses Abschnittes ging es weiter nach Westen bis zur Salzstraße. Nach Erreichen der Salzstraße folgten wir dieser nach Süden
bis zur Südspitze der Kriegs Birken. Jetzt bogen wir auf die Zufahrt Wirtschaftsweg nach Landgrafroda ab. Alle Mitfahrerinnen und Fahrer waren noch hinter mir als wir in den Ort einrollten. Noch ein kleiner Halt bis alle da waren und dann hinein in das Tal auf dem Trail am linken Berghang bis zum Ende des Märzenbechertals. Aber was sah ich, kein schöner geschwungener Trail mehr, sondern Forstautobahn, zerfahren von den Holztransportfahrzeugen die hier im letzten Winter die Ernte abtransportiert hatten.
Wir kamen aber trotz querliegenden Stämmen gut am Talende an. Langsam fuhren wir durch die wunderschön, links und rechts, blühenden Märzenbecher bis zum Rastplatz.
Hier eine etwas längere Pause mit anschließendem Gruppenfoto mit Damen.
Nach der Stärkung verließen wir das Tal auf dem Talweg gen Osten
und sammelten uns wieder am südwestlichen Zipfel der Kriegs Birken.
Das Waldstück Kriegs Birken wurde ostwärts durchquert, wobei noch einige kleine Matschpassagen überwunden wurden.
Nach ca. 2,6 km erreichten wir den Sandberg und die Kreuzung WAB Friedrichstraße- Leipziger Straße. Wir rollten jetzt die Leipziger Straße bergab bis zum Naturdenkmal Zwillingseiche,
die sicherlich auch einiges zu erzählen hätte, wenn sie denn erzählen könnte. Wenige Meter nach der Zwillingseiche bogen wir dann in das Sandtal nach rechts ab. Nicht ohne vorher noch schnell einen Pfiff auszustoßen, was dann Bonsaibikerin und leffith zur Rückkehr veranlasste. Im Geschwindigkeitsrausch wurde leider die Abfahrt übersehen. Durch das Tal ging es dann zügig bergabwärts bis Wanderweg Stedten- Nebra.
Den folgten wir am rechten Querneufer bis nach Lodersleben
Es ging am Schloss Lodersleben an der Querne weiter
bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang. Ab hier dann auf den neuen Radweg Lodersleben-Querfurt bis zum Café Bergmann, direkt an der Querne gelegen. Hier dann Tourende. Die Räder abgestellt und rein ins Kaffee zu Kaffee und Kuchen, die Tortenstücke waren schon ziemlich groß und der Kaffee schmeckte auch.
Wir, Bonsaibikerin, leffith und ich verabschiedeten uns dann gegen 12:20 Uhr, unser Zug fuhr 12:31 Uhr wieder in Richtung Merseburg zurück.
Es war eine schöne gemütliche Tour mit netten Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrern durch den nördlichen Teil des Ziegelrodaer Forstes. Das Wetter hat auch gepasst, kein Regen, konnte ja auch nicht anders sein wenn ich als Guide unterwegs bin.
Allen eine schöne ereignisreiche Woche bis demnächst vielleicht wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.

  Im Anhang die Strecke der heutigen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (11. März 2012)

Hallo,
wer morgen noch nichts vor hat und gerne eine kleine Runde fahren will -Merseburg- Saaledamm über Trebnitz- Kreypau- Wölkau- Bad Dürrenberg und auf dem Saaleradweg zurück nach Merseburg- sollte um 12:30 Uhr an der Kreuzung B91-Gerichtsrain Parkplatz Netto sein, oder so gegen 12:45 Uhr + 5 Minuten am Kaffee Rahaus Neumarkt sein.
Streckenlänge keine 30 km. Locker und leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (11. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... Ich war echt überrascht, als ich Ohmtroll mit Begleiterin am Bahnhof stehen sah. Ich hatte eigentlich mit torsten und Begleitung gerechnet, der sich aber um 5 Minuten verspätete. ...


Ich sagte ja, dass ich hörte.  Und 5 Minuten sind doch noch im Rahmen. Ich denke, so lange wir nicht jedesmal das Ritzel, Bremsscheibe und Reifen am Hinterrad wechseln müssen ... 

Unabhängig davon, es war eine schöne Tour und du hast auch den richtigen Wetterbericht ausgesucht. Wir waren nach eurer Abfahrt noch im Schießgraben und auf der Burg. 

Hier ist übrigens das Objekt der Begierde:


----------



## ohmtroll (12. März 2012)

@Udo: Vielen Dank für die Führung zu dieser schönen Sonntagstour!
Wenn man mit Dir unterwegs ist, kommt an so einem feucht-aschgrauen Tag sogar die Sonne mal raus  
An Wind und Temperaturen merkte man, daß der Frühling noch nicht so richtig angekommen ist.
Geschockt war ich, was die Forstarbeiten aus dem oberen Weg im Märzenbechertal gemacht haben. Sieht bescheiden aus.
Dafür machen sich die grün-weißen Märzenbecher hervorragend zwischen dem immernoch braungelben Gras und Blätterwerk. 
Es war eine kurzweilige Vorfrühlingstour mit angenehmer Begleitung!


----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2012)

Hallo,
am Montag, den 19.03. geht es nochmal nach Bad Bibra -Käsescheune Tagestour-.
Start in Merseburg Airpark Parkplatz 08:30 Uhr.
Ab Frankleben Schutzhütte Geiseltalsee Abfahrt 09:00 Uhr.
Grober Streckenverlauf: Geiseltalsee- Mücheln- Jüdendorf- Steigra- Karsdorf- Burgscheidungen- Bibachweg- Bad Bibra- Biberbachweg- Burgscheidungen- Unstrutradqweg bis Großjena- Markröhlitz- ökumenischer Pilgerweg bis Merseburg.
Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## Udo1 (13. März 2012)

Hallo,
wer morgen noch Zeit und Lust hat für eine Tour durch den Burgenlandkreis nach Thüringen (Deuben-Eisenberg- Crossen/Elster)
sollte um 08:30 Uhr auf dem Bahnsteig 6 in Merseburg, oder um 09:00 Uhr Bahnsteig 1 in Weißenfels sein. Ich habe noch Plätze frei auf meiner MDV-Gruppenkarte.
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12675


----------



## meinhardon (14. März 2012)

Ja, das Märzenbechertal wurde im Herbst durch den Eingriff der Forstmaschinen heftig zerklingelt. Der schöne schmale Weg war danach nur noch eine breite Schlammpiste, flankiert von Fällresten und wegplanierten kleinen Gehölzen. Ich bin mir grad´nicht sicher, meine aber, dass das sogar ein Naturschutzgebiet ist.
Am Sonntag fahr ich auch mal, um nach den Märzenbechern zu schauen. 
Grüße 
Martin


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (14. März 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege für die heutige Klassetour bedanken. Es war von allem was dabei. Asphalt, Wiese, Wald und Trails.Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste. Kasebi tu  was Du nicht lassen kannst. LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Leser von Merseburg und Umgebung,
die heutige  Mittwochstour war eigentlich eine zwei LÃ¤nder Tour- Sachsen-Anhalt und ThÃ¼ringen. Also aus dem Braunkohlerevier in das ostthÃ¼ringische HÃ¼gelland.
Der Guide hatte die Startzeit auf 09:36 Uhr in Deuben Bahnhof festgelegt. Das bedeutete kein Hopperticket oder LÃ¤nderticket, da ja  erst ab 09:00 Uhr gÃ¼ltig.
Bonsaibikerin und ich begaben uns dann um 08:10 Uhr zum Bahnhof Merseburg. Am Automaten ein MDV-Gruppenticket fÃ¼r 30,- â¬ gezogen und dann nichts wie rein in die Bahn nach Erfurt Abfahrt 09:36 Uhr. In WeiÃenfels Umsteigen in die Burgenlandbahn, abfahrt 09:12 Uhr. In WeiÃenfels West stieg dann Reinhard1 hinzu. PÃ¼nktlich rollte der Zug in den Bahnhof Deuben ein. Der Guide kasebi und Manfred aus HohenmÃ¶lsen erwarteten uns bereits. Ãber eine alte LadestraÃe, wo wohl die Welt stehen geblieben ist,
ging  es um die alten TagebaulÃ¶cher, jetzt schÃ¶ne Seen, bis zur Siedlung Trebnitz. Ab hier dann nach SÃ¼den bis OberschwÃ¶ditz. Die Ortschaft wurde nach SÃ¼den durchquert, auf der HÃ¶he dann ein erster Boxenstopp zum Dresscodewechsel.
Reinhard1 wurde es etwas zu warm. Der Guide ist hier von seiner geplanten Strecke ein wenig abgewichen, wegen Nichtfahrbarkeit eines Streckenabschnittes. 577 Meter nach OberschwÃ¶ditz bogen wir dann 90Â° nach Osten ab um wieder auf die ursprÃ¼ngliche Strecke zu gelangen.
Wir erreichten dann die Luckenauer StraÃe und fuhren weiter bis Gladitz. Ortseingang Gladitz, HÃ¶he Ortsschild dann in einem spitzen Winkel nach Westen abgebogen und der TrassenfÃ¼hrung des Wiesenweges gefolgt.
Wir fuhren nÃ¶rdlich Gladitz am Hang weiter nach Westen. Nach wenigen 1900 Metern bogen wir dann zum Lauf des Grazilbaches ab
und folgten den Lauf bachaufwÃ¤rts bis Hollsteitz. Hollsteitz ist ein kleines reiÃendes Nest mit einigen KÃ¼nstlern, wie man unschwer an den Ã¼berall im Ort stehenden Holzskulpturen sehen kann
Den Ort verlieÃen wir auf der sÃ¼dlichen AusfallstraÃe Ã¼berquerten die B180 und rollten talwÃ¤rts in die Siedlung am Teich am Thierbach ein.
Den lauf des Thierbaches folgten wir weiter nach Westen bis zum Ortseingang Quesnitz.
Am dortigen Anglerteich eine kurze Verpflegungspause.
Den Ort verlieÃen wir auf einer alten DDR BaustraÃe nach Westen auf der dann folgenden Thierbacher StraÃe.
An der Waldkante hatte unser Guide die Strecke erneut wegen Unfahrbarkeit am Thierbach geÃ¤ndert. Es ging hier nicht runter zum Bach sonder wir folgten den Lauf der StraÃe bis Thierbach. Am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsausgang am LPG-Hof bogen wir wieder in Richtung Westen auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg ab
und folgten diesen bis Weickelsdorf. Auch hier war die urspÃ¼ngliche Absicht des Guides den Ort nÃ¶rdlich zu umgehen. Gut dass er auch hier eine Ãnderung gemacht hatte. Ich war der ursprÃ¼nglichen Trasse wenige Meter gefolgt und war fast steckengeblieben. Am westlichen Ortsende bogen wir nach SÃ¼den auf die DorfstraÃe in Richtung Roda ab. An der EisenbahnbrÃ¼cke dann Stopp, BrÃ¼ck war eingerÃ¼stet wegen Bauarbeiten. Also die RÃ¤der Ã¼ber die RÃ¼stungen gewuchtet,
die KÃ¶pfe an den RÃ¼stbrettern gestoÃen und  dann weiter bis zum sÃ¼dlichen Ortsausgang. Hier dann auf einen Feldweg nach Westen abgebogen, der uns dann Ã¼ber die BAB 9 fÃ¼hrte. Hinter der BAB 9 dann nach SÃ¼den abgebogen und durch das Gewerbegebiet gefahren. Es ging vorbei am Autohof Kleinhelmsdorf, weiter durch den Ort Kleinhelmsdorf und dort weiter nach SÃ¼dwesten. Wir folgten einen Wirtschaftsweg sÃ¼dlich des Leinewehbaches nach Westen. In einem Bogen von Nord Ã¼ber West nach SÃ¼d Umfuhren wir den Brandberg, hier Ã¼berquerten wir auch die Landesgrenze
und befanden uns ab jetzt in ThÃ¼ringen. Das Wetter wurde auch sogleich etwas besser.
Wir folgten den Lauf des Weges immer nach SÃ¼den
bis Ortseingang Heideland. Am Friedhof hart nach SÃ¼dwesten abgebogen und bis GÃ¶sen Ortseingang gerollt. Hier zeigte uns der Guide seinen schÃ¶nsten Trail, oder was von ihm zu mindestens am Anfang Ã¼briggeblieben war.
Zerfahren und schlammig durch Forstfahrzeuge ging es dann an den GÃ¶sener Tongruben entlang. Aber nach etlichen Schlammmetern kam dann doch noch sein schÃ¶ner Trail zum Vorschein,
den wir dann bis zur L1071 folgten. Diese StraÃe wurde nach Westen hin in das Waldgebiet Beuche Ã¼berquert. Dann rein in das Waldgebiet und nach 692 Metern an der Wegekreuzung nach SÃ¼den abgebogen. Der Trail entwickelte sich bergab zu einem schlammigen Pferdetrail,
man musste hÃ¶llisch aufpassen um nicht, wie unserer Guide, mit dem Schlamm Bekanntschaft zu machen. Die BAB 9 wurde unterquert und wir rollten in Eisenberg ein. Die Reifen freuten sich, der Schlamm wurde aus dem Profil geschleudert, bis zur nÃ¤chsten StraÃe hatten wir dann unsere Reifen freigefahren. Im Cafe Schmenner in der NÃ¤he des alten Bahnhofs dann Kaffee und Kuchen.
Nach der StÃ¤rkung dann auf dem neuen Radweg auf der ehemalige Eisenbahntrasse
nach Osten weiter.
Weiter durch das Malzbachtal bis Kursdorf.
Kurz vor Kursdorf dann noch einen Vorderradplatten bei Manfred. Da Manfred nicht auf den Zug in Crossen angewiesen war, er wollte auf dem Elsterradweg nach HHM mit dem Bike zurÃ¼ck, fuhr der Guide zurÃ¼ck um beim Schlauchwechsel zu unterstÃ¼tzen.
Wir drei fuhren weiter zum Radweg und fuhren auf dem Radweg an der Rauda zurÃ¼ck nach Crossen. Den Zug erreichten wir pÃ¼nktlich. Kurz vor Abfahrt trafen dann auch noch kasebi und Manfred ein.
Zu viert fuhren wir dann nach Zeitz zurÃ¼ck, Manfred mit Kette rechts auf dem Elsterradweg nach HohenmÃ¶lsen.
Unser Guide hatte heute wieder einmal eine super Tour durch den sÃ¼dlichen Teil des Burgenlandkreises und ThÃ¼ringen ausgesucht, bei der alles was sich Biker wÃ¼nschen dabei war. Am Ende waren es dann 48,3 km und 551 HM geworden. Das Wetter hat gepasst, es gab keine UnfÃ¤lle alles war bestens. Kasebi Danke fÃ¼r die schÃ¶ne Tour, gerne wieder, wenn es trockener ist.
Rot die gefahrene Strecke, Blau die nicht fahrbaren Abschnitte.


----------



## Kasebi (15. März 2012)

Ich sitze hier an einem öffentlichen Rechner. Und das nur um mich nochmals bei meinen Mitfahrern zu bedanken. Es war doch wieder eine schöne Tour. Und es freut mich wenn es euch gefallen hat. Natürlich werde ich das gleich noch nutzen um ein paar WP Punkte nachzutragen.
Sonnabend gehtts dann ja nach Erfurt. Ich freu mich schon drauf.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2012)

*		 Hallo leffith*





*zum Geburtstag alles Gute, schöne und interessante Touren, keine Unfälle und immer mindestens 2 bar Reifeninnendruck hinten.

Das wünschen Dir die BRUSTGURTFAHRER*


----------



## leffith (16. März 2012)

Vielen lieben Dank, nun werde ich auch im Fortgeschrittenen Alter weiter mit euch auf Toueren gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2012)

Hallo,
die  nächste Mittwochstour noch einmal eine kleine moderate Strecke.
WSF-Langendorf-Rödgen-Possenhain- Schönburg- Saaleradweg bis Großjena-  Kleinjena- Große und Kleine Probsttei- Freyburg- Zscheiplitz- neue  Göhle- Branderoda- Schortau- Südfeldsee Tourende.
Bis Tourende 50 km und 585 HM dazu noch ca. 17 km bis nach WSF zurück.
Treffpunkt: Weißenfels Marktplatz/Brunnen
Startzeit: pünktlich 09:00 Uhr
Der Guide hat diesmal wenig Zeit und muss um 14:00 Uhr wieder in der Heimat sein.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12593


----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2012)

Hallo,
bin gerade von der WP-Abschlusstour, die torsten aus dem Nachbarforum organisiert hat zurück. Wir waren 16 Biker, wo bei Reinhard1 und ich die absoluten Senioren waren. Insgesamt waren es dann 51,1 km und 792 HM geworden. Bis zur Talsperre Hohenfelden waren es fast nur Singletrails. Es war eine super Tour bei schon fast sommerlichen Temperaturen. Meine Eindrücke folgen dann morgen.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Meine Eindrücke folgen dann morgen.


Da bin ich schon gespannt drauf.  

Ich fand die Tour mit euch wieder prima. Hat mir Spaß gemacht. Danke!

Ich habe mal die Streckenabschnitte ein wenig zugeordnet und kam auf folgende Aufteilung:
36% Straße und befestigte Wege,
14% Schotterwege,
22% Wald-, Feld- und Wiesenweg und
28% Pfade.
Alles natürlich ohne Gewähr. 

Und hier noch das Höhenprofil:



und der Track. GPSies.com hat wieder mehr Höhenmeter.

Fotos habe ich leider keine gemacht, es gab aber doch ein paar Kameras auf der Strecke. 



Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Es haben sicher nur wenige mitbekommen, aber der Wirt auf dem Riechheimer Berg hatte uns Rabatt gegeben- 20% auf alles, außer Thüringer Roster- und so waren am Ende 6 Euro von der Getränkerechnung übrig.
> Ich habe aufgerundet und gespendet.


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2012)

Hallo liebe WP-Teilnehmer aus ThÃ¼ringen und Sachsen-Anhalt, sowie alle Leser/innen von Merseburg und Umgebung,
hier meine EindrÃ¼cke von der gestrigen Winterpokalabschlusstour in Erfurt, organisiert von _torsten_.
Aus dem sÃ¼dlichen Sachsen-Anhalt nahmen 3 Fahrer vom Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER teil.
Start war fÃ¼r mich um 08:36 Uhr von Merseburg mit dem Zug Halle-Eisenach. Als ich am frÃ¼hen Morgen die Augen Ã¶ffnete und mich die pralle Sonne anschaute war ich beim Ã¼berlegen, was zieht man an. Da ich den ungefÃ¤hren Track schon hatte wusste ich ungefÃ¤hr was uns erwarten wÃ¼rde. Also oben kurz, lange Hose und Windjacke dass sollte eigentlich reichen. Dann schnell zum Bahnhof das Ticket gelÃ¶st und rein in den Zug. In WeiÃenfels gesellte sich dann Reinhard1 und in Naumburg kasebi dazu. Kurz vor Einfahrt in den Bahnhof Weimar gab es einen Knall, die ZugtÃ¼r sprang auf, ein starker Luftzug ging durch die Abteile. Der Zug rollte in den Bahnhof ein und die TÃ¼r schloss sich wieder wie von Geisterhand. PÃ¼nktlich rollten wir in Erfurt ein und begaben uns sofort zum Sammelpunkt Bahnhofsvorplatz. Hier wartete schon der Guide mit 9 Biker aus ThÃ¼ringen und dem Mansfelder Land.
Der Guide gab noch schnell ein paar Infos zur heutigen Tour, da war mir dann klar, dass der Track nur ein Anhalt sein konnte und schon ging es los.
Wir unterquerten den Bahnhof nach SÃ¼den und fuhren dann ein TeilstÃ¼ck durch den Park am Flutgraben entlang
nach Westen. Wir folgten der B4 nach SÃ¼den bis zur ArndstraÃe. Hier stieÃen weitere 2 Biker zu uns. Die Gelegenheit wurde gleich genutzt um die Anzugsordnung zu verÃ¤ndern. ÃberflÃ¼ssige Bekleidung wurde verpackt, kurz wurde jetzt bevorzugt, auch kein Wunder bei der jetzt schon vorherrschenden Temperatur und es ging ja gleich in den Steigerwald rein. Wir folgten der ArndstraÃe auf einen Wanderweg bis zum Waldkasino. Der SchweiÃ auf der Stirn wurde merklich stÃ¤rker.
Der Guide wartete geduldig bis die BRUSTGURTFAHRER aufgeschlossen hatten und fÃ¼hrte uns sodann auf den trefflichen Waldwegen, Reitweg und Carl-Rotter Weg durch den Steigerwald nach SÃ¼den und SÃ¼dosten.
Kurz hinter der HubertusstraÃe bogen wir auf den Langen Sumpfweg nach SÃ¼dwesten ab aber immer leicht bergauf. Ab Mitte Ungeheuer Sumpf dann der erste kleine Lichtblick, es ging bergab bis zum Forsthaus Eichenberg. Von hier ging es ein StÃ¼ck durch das Tal GÃ¤nseborn, links und rechts vom Weg blÃ¼hten die MÃ¤rzenbecher,
in einem Bogen nach Norden bergauf. Auf der HÃ¤lfte verschaffte ich mir dann auch Marscherleichterung. Die Wege waren alle gut abgetrocknet, aber immer noch weich wie Knete. Es fuhr sich schwer, als ob unter der ErdoberflÃ¤che ein Bikermagnet wÃ¤re und uns festhalten wollte.
Wir nÃ¤herten uns den Alten Steigerwald und fuhren im Auf und Ab der Wege und Trails Richtung Katzenburg. Nach Erreichen der HÃ¶he â von hier hatten wir einen super Blick Ã¼ber Windischholzhausen bis zum Ettersberg -
rollten wir entspannt in das SchÃ¶ntal runter bis zum Schlagbaum StOÃbPl. Jetzt folgte ein langer Schotteranstieg bis hoch zum Zeisigberg.
Torsten gab den nÃ¤chsten Sammelpunkt an seine Co-Guides aus und begleitete die etwas lebenserfahrenen Biker die Trasse hoch.
Sammelpunkt war das Forsthaus Willrode, hier eine kurze Pause, und erstes SonnenÃ¶l verteilen in diesem Jahr auf meinen Unterarmen.
Nach dem Luftholen dann weiter gen SÃ¼den Ã¼ber die FuÃgÃ¤ngerbrÃ¼cke an der BAB 4.
Nach der BAB 4 auf Wanderwegen nach SÃ¼den weiter. Die Wanderer waren alle vorbildlich und verstÃ¤ndnisvoll, sie machten uns auf der gesamten Tour immer bereitwillig Platz. SÃ¼dlich der BAB 4 ging es dann durch das Bechstedter Holz
bis zum nÃ¤chsten Sammelpunkt der HÃ¶he 418,1.
Ab jetzt auf einen super langen Trail, die man leider in Merseburg und Umgebung nicht findet, Ã¼ber die Kaiserwiese und danach auf einer Abfahrt bis sÃ¼dlich des Wolfsberges runter. Jetzt auf Kalkstein eine ordentlicher Anstieg - so zwischen 8 und 10% - , der den Puls gewaltig hÃ¶her schlagen lieÃ. Letztendlich ist man auch da angekommen. Die StraÃe Auf dem Katzenberg wurde Ã¼berquert, aber es ging immer noch bergauf, diesmal aber auf Asphalt bis zur GaststÃ¤tte Riechheimer Berg. Ausgepumpt angekommen, Bike an den Baum gestellt und rein in das Wirtshaus zu Hefeweizen, natÃ¼rlich alkoholfrei und grÃ¼ner Brause.
Da die Bedienung etwas Ã¼berfordert schien, legten wir die Zeche auf unserer Deckel und begaben uns wieder zu unseren RÃ¤dern. Bergarbeiter teilte heute mit, dass mit Rabatt noch 6,- â¬ Ã¼brig waren und er das noch auf 10,- â¬ aufgerundet hat und diesen betrag an die Aktion Deutschland hilft gespendet hat. DafÃ¼r meinen und sicher unser aller Dank. Kurz vor Abfahrt stieÃ dann wieder der Ausfall zu uns,
er hatte kurz vorher einen Platten, so waren wir also wieder vollzÃ¤hlig. Der Guide gab noch einige wichtige Informationen fÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten schwierigen Abschnitt bekannt und dann war Start, nicht ohne noch einen kurzen Blick auf die Junggesellenabschiedstour zu richten.
Der Trail der jetzt folgte war etwas schwieriger zu fahren, zu mindestens der Einstieg. Steile Treppe am Ende 90Â° nach rechts abbiegen und zwischen Treppe und geradeaus GelÃ¤nder zur Schlucht eine halbe BikelÃ¤nge. Bis auf einen, der souverÃ¤n und gekonnt die Treppenstufen runter fuhr, bevorzugten wir unsere RÃ¤der zu tragen.
Der Blick von hier Ã¼ber Hohenfelden und dem Speicher hÃ¤tte nicht schÃ¶ner sein kÃ¶nnen.
Nach der Treppe ging es auf einem Super Trail parallel auf mittlerer HÃ¶he des Schwellberges nach SÃ¼den. Als nÃ¤chstes folgte ein Trail der Ã¼ber den HÃ¶henzug des KÃ¶nigsstuhl nach Osten fÃ¼hrte, der Guide hatte hier bei der Erkundung leider die Heckenschere vergessen.
Auch vom HÃ¶henzug des KÃ¶nigstuhls gibt es einen sehr schÃ¶nen Blick Ã¼ber die Landschaft Richtung Speicher Hohenfelden.
Kurz danach ein kurzer Boxenstopp, ein Schaltwerk hatte sich verbogen, wurde aber notdÃ¼rftig gerichtet und die Fahrt konnte weitergehen. UngefÃ¤hr ab Mitte KÃ¶nigstuhl ging es dann auf dem super Trail ordentlich bergab. Aber der Guide sorgte schon dafÃ¼r dass wir nicht in einen Geschwindigkeitsrausch verfallen, er schickte uns westlich des Zieglers Grund gleich wieder eine ca. 10 % tige mit Moos bewachsene Steigung hoch. Nachdem ich die kleine AnhÃ¶he mit einer kurzen Schiebeeinlage Ã¼berwunden hatte ging es weiter Bergab, teilweise zwischen Zaun und Borke, bis zum Speicher Hohenfelden. Am Ufer dann ein Bratwurststand, hier ein Verpflegungsstopp bei, geschmacklich, sicherlich nicht originalen ThÃ¼ringer RostbratwÃ¼rsten.
Aber der Hunger trieb es rein, es soll ja nicht schmecken, sondern satt machen und das hatten die Dinger gemacht. Auf Grund der schon vorgerÃ¼ckten Zeit und der Abfahrtszeiten der ZÃ¼ge entschloss sich der Guide jetzt zu einer PlanÃ¤nderung. Museumsdorf Hohenfelden und Trail am sÃ¼dlichen Hang Eichberges und der Schwedenschanze entlang wurde kurzerhand gecancelt. Wir nahmen jetzt den Radweg Ã¼ber Nauendorf nach Klettbach. Klettbach wurde dann Nordwestlich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg verlassen. Auf der HÃ¶he
gelangten wir dann zur UnterfÃ¼hrung der BAB 4. Auf einer Temporeichen Abfahrt durch ein Tal sÃ¼dlich und westlich des Klosterholzes
ging es dann runter bis zum ausgetrockneten Bachlauf der Suhlequelle, sÃ¼dlich am Hahnberg vorbei bis nach Windischholzhausen. Ab hier weiter auf Radwegen
bis zum Bahnhof Erfurt, wo wir um 15:28 Uhr einrollten. Nachdem wir die vorbeiziehenden MÃ¤dels vom Jungfrauenabschied betrachtet hatten,
teilte Maik schnell eine dort sitzendes liebreizende MÃ¤del zum AuslÃ¶sen der Fotoapparate fÃ¼r das Abschlussfoto ein.
Hat sie gerne gemacht,  das sah man ihrem Gesicht an.
Jetzt wurde die Tour offiziell nach 51,1 km und 792 HM GPS aufgezeichnet, durch den Guide, beendet. Wir drei Brustgurtfahrer begaben uns zu unserem Bahnsteig und stiegen dann in den Zug Richtung Halle ein. FÃ¼r unsere RÃ¤der hatten wir Platz ohne Ende und einen Sitzplatz fÃ¼r das erste Relaxen hatten wir auch noch gefunden.
Die Erholungsphase konnte beginnen.
GroÃer Dank an den Guide und seinen vielen Co-Guides fÃ¼r die schÃ¶ne Tour durch das Erfurter Bikerevier. Uns hat es gefallen, bis wieder mal zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.
Ein kleines Video zur Tour hier:


----------



## _torsten_ (19. März 2012)

Erst einmal ein großes Lob an dich, Udo. Dein Bericht ist wieder einmal Klasse, da bleibt nichts zu ergänzen. Hast du gut geschrieben. 

Interessant ist, dass du als Merseburger Orte benennen kannst, von denen ich noch nie etwas gehört habe.  Dass das "Märzenbechertal" Gänseborn heißt, war mir z. B. genau so neu wie der eine oder andere Bergrücken. Na ja, wenn man einfach nur durchfährt und nicht auf Straßennamensschilder achtet ... 

Irgendwie habt ihr beim Zug fahren immer irgendwelche merkwürdigen Erlebnisse. Letzten Sonntag gab´s Zickenzoff auf der Reise nach Querfurt und nun gingen die Türen alleine auf und zu. Liegt das an euch? 

Ach ja, eure Kritik über den Guide nehme ich mir nicht an. Schließlich gab´s ja keinen.


----------



## Zoda (19. März 2012)

war ne schöne tour, schade das ich nach hause musste... naja beim nächsten mal hab ich hoffentlich mehr zeit...


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (19. März 2012)

Halo liebe Leute. Hier ein Terminvorschlag zwecks Grillen: 30.04.2012. Start von Merseburg 18.30Uhr
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2012)

Hallo,
heute, zum Wochenauftakt, war eine kleine lockere Muskelauflockerungstour Ã¼ber 95 km angesagt. Da der Vorrat an Molkereiprodukten aufgebraucht war, hatten wir âBonsaibikerin und Ich- die KÃ¤sescheune in Bad Bibra als Ziel auserkoren. Zu einer unchristlichen Uhrzeit, 08:30 Uhr, war der Start festgelegt worden. PÃ¼nktlich fuhren wir los, nach wenigen 100 Metern war dann die Kette auch schon Ã¤uÃerst rechts. Der Wind kam leicht aus NNW, was uns sehr gelegen kam. Wir rollten also ohne Umschweife auf dem Ã¶kumenischen Pilgerweg bis zum Geiseltalsee nach Frankleben und dann auf dem dortigen Rundweg am SÃ¼dufer entlang bis nach MÃ¼cheln. In HÃ¶he des Seniorenstiftes wurde die Geisel Ã¼berquert
und den Lauf der Geisel bis zur Quelle gefolgt. Dann weiter bis St. Micheln und auf der OrtsverbindungsstraÃe MÃ¼cheln- Albersroda nach Albersroda. Ab St. Micheln hat man einen Radweg neben der alten PflasterstraÃe gebaut,
leider ist nur fÃ¼r die HÃ¤lfte der Strecke. 588 Meter vor Alberroda bogen wir auf einen neuen Wirtschaftsweg in Betonspurbauweise nach SÃ¼den hin ab.
Der Weg biegt dann nach 255 Metern nach Westen ab und fÃ¼hrt bis zur VerbindungsstraÃe Albersroda- Gleina. Diese StraÃe dann 100 Meter nach SÃ¼den gefolgt und dann auf den unbefestigten Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen abgebogen.
Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns sodann zur B 180. Auf der B180 100 Meter nach SÃ¼den und dann nach Westen auf einen Feldweg an der Waldkante abgebogen.
Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns durch den Wald sÃ¼dlich des Karsdorfer Steinbruches und den TrockenrasenflÃ¤chen bei Karsdorf zu den Gleinaer Bergen.
An der Kante der Gleinaer Berge zum Unstruttal hatten wir heute einen der schÃ¶nsten Ausblicke in das Unstruttal bis zum Orlas rÃ¼ber.
Am nÃ¶rdlichen AuslÃ¤ufer der Gleinaer Berge fuhren wir in das Unstruttal auf einen Wirtschaftsweg runter. Auf halber HÃ¶he endete der Weg in einer Sackgasse am Tor zu einem Weinberg.
ZurÃ¼ck und Berg hoch fiel aus. Es gibt ja bekanntlich kein zurÃ¼ck, sondern nur ein VorwÃ¤rts. Wir fanden nach 10 Metern einen Durchgang durch die Hecke zu einem Feld. Hier ging es durch
und Ã¼ber das Feld bergab zu einem Wirtschaftsweg der in Sichtweite lag. Gut das es trocken war, sonst hÃ¤tten wir Ballonreifen gehabt. Den Weg erreichten wir ohne Probleme und folgten diesen dann bis zur Bahnlinie der Burgenlandbahn. Auf HÃ¶he der Trasse bogen wir nach SÃ¼den zum Unstrutradweg ab. Ãber Burgscheidungen
dann zum Einstieg in das Biberbachtal bei TrÃ¶bsdorf
Wir folgten der StraÃe durch das Tal Ã¼ber Thalwinkel nach Bad Bibra.
Die Objekte der Begierde waren in Reichweite, lecker KÃ¤sepralinen und selbstgerÃ¤ucherter KÃ¤se Kiloweise.
Das Gewicht der RucksÃ¤cke wurde spÃ¼rbar erhÃ¶ht. AnschlieÃend ging es wieder retour bis zum Ortsausgang Bad Bibra, HÃ¶he TrafohÃ¤uschen. Hier bogen wir zum Biberbach ab. Aber Vorsicht, wer die BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber den Biberbach benutzt sollte absteigen. Die PfÃ¤hle der zusÃ¤tzlichen Begrenzung enden  genau auf HÃ¶he Lenker und rechts und links ist nur noch Luft fÃ¼r gute 2 cm.
Nach  der Ãberwindung der Schikane ging es auf dem Goetheweg durch das Biberbachtal
bis zum Rastplatz Abzweig Teufelskanzel. Hier eine kurze Verpflegungspause
und dann den Weg hoch zum Teufelskanzeltrail.
Den Trail bis zur Teufelskanzel gefolgt und den Einschlag des vom Teufel geworfenen Steines betrachtet.
  Hier die Sage auf der Infotafel an der Teufelskanzel: _âDer Teufel hatte einstens gewettet, in einer einzigen Nacht eine steinerne BrÃ¼cke bei Kosen Ã¼ber die Saale zu bauen. Fast war der Bau vollendet, als in der NÃ¤he ein Hahn krÃ¤hte. Ein Bauer hatte sich zeitig in der FrÃ¼he auf den Weg nach Naumburg begeben, um auf dem Markt seine Waren feilzubieten. Neben Eiern, Butter und KÃ¤se trug er auch einen fetten Hahn in einem Tragkorb auf dem RÃ¼cken mit sich. Da damit der Tag angebrochen war, verlor der Teufel nicht nur seine Wette, sondern auch den ausbedungenen Lohn. Voller Zorn und Ãrger hierÃ¼ber erfaÃte er einen Felsblock, um damit die BrÃ¼cke zu zerstÃ¶ren. Er traf diese aber nicht, vielmehr fiel der Felsblock im Bibertal bei TrÃ¶bsdorf nieder._
_Dort liegt er noch, heute, Teufelskanzel nennt ihn ein jeder.â_
AnschlieÃend weiter auf dem Teufelskanzeltrail bis nach TrÃ¶bsdorf,
Achtung das letzte StÃ¼ck  geht es eine Treppe runter,
aber rechts daneben ist das Fahren machbar.
Auf dem Unstrutradweg ging es  dann bis nach Dorndorf. Wir entschlossen uns die Gleinaer Berge auf der SerpentinenstraÃe Ã¶stlich des Flugplatzes Laucha zu Ã¼berwinden.
Oben angekommen rollten wir in Gleina ein. Am nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsrand dann weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis zum Einstieg Gleinaer Grund.
Wir folgten den Wiesenweg durch den Grund
bis zur Talsperrenmauer, dort 10 Minuten Sonne tanken auf dem Staudamm.
AnschlieÃend weiter durch den Grund
bis St. Micheln. Jetzt wieder an der Geisel entlang zum Geiseltalsee
und  auf dem Rundweg bis zur Halde BlÃ¶sien.
Am sÃ¼dlichen FuÃ der Halde dann nach BlÃ¶sien und weiter Ã¼ber die BAB 38 zur HeerstraÃe. Auf der HeerstraÃe dann zurÃ¼ck zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour. Am Ende waren es 95 km und 21 Punkte fÃ¼r den WP geworden. Das Wetter hat fÃ¼r  die heutige Tour hat wieder gepasst.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... war eine kleine lockere Muskelauflockerungstour Ã¼ber 95 km angesagt. Da der Vorrat an Molkereiprodukten aufgebraucht war, hatten wir âBonsaibikerin und Ich- die KÃ¤sescheune in Bad Bibra als Ziel auserkoren.


 Sag mal Udo, bei der StreckenlÃ¤nge werden doch die Molkereiprodukte schlecht. Zumindest wenn sie keine Konservierungsstoffe enthalten. 

SchÃ¶ne Strecke und unsereins sitzt im BÃ¼ro herum und mehrt das Bruttosozialprodukt. DafÃ¼r war ich dann nach Feierabend auf den Trails, die wir am Samstag weggelassen haben. Aber wenn ihr wollt, holen wir die nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> ...Dafür war ich dann nach Feierabend auf den Trails, die wir am Samstag weggelassen haben. Aber wenn ihr wollt, holen wir die nach.


Ja ja ich beneide euch wirklich um eure Trails.


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2012)

Hat wer Lust am Donnerstag zu einem Nachtritt um den großen See?
Wegen der Startzeit, Treffpunkt Frankleben Schutzhütte am See, richte ich mich nach den Vorschlägen, wenn sie denn kommen sollten.


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die  nächste Mittwochstour noch einmal eine kleine moderate Strecke.
> WSF-Langendorf-Rödgen-Possenhain- Schönburg- Saaleradweg bis Großjena-  Kleinjena- Große und Kleine Probsttei- Freyburg- Zscheiplitz- neue  Göhle- Branderoda- Schortau- Südfeldsee Tourende.
> Bis Tourende 50 km und 585 HM dazu noch ca. 17 km bis nach WSF zurück.
> ...


Hallo,
mich hat es entschärft. Der Guide für diese Tour ist Reinhard1. Wünsche euch viel Spaß im Burgenlandkreis.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (21. März 2012)

Hallo, am Donnerstag kann ich leider noch nicht( Nachtschicht). Leffith und ich wollen am Freitag die große Seerunde fahren. Freuen uns immer über Begleitung .
Start um 18.30 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, am Donnerstag kann ich leider noch nicht( Nachtschicht). Leffith und ich wollen am Freitag die große Seerunde fahren. Freuen uns immer über Begleitung .
> Start um 18.30 Uhr.


Melde mich ab,wäre gerne mitgekommem. Habe Enkelwochenende, was auch äußerst herausfordernd ist und super viel Spaß bereitet.


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Halo liebe Leute. Hier ein Terminvorschlag zwecks Grillen: 30.04.2012. Start von Merseburg 18.30Uhr
> LG Bb


@andi65, Reinhard1, kasebi und andere,
Bonsaibikerin hat einen Terminvorschlag für das nächste Abend/Nachtgrillen gemacht, 30.04.. Wie sieht euer Terminkalender aus?
Ort wäre nochmal der alte Platz am Südfeldsee, Rastplatz Baggerschaufel.
Anzünden 19:30 Uhr.
Es wären dann bis jetzt dabei:
Bonsaibikerin;
leffith,
udo1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinhard1 (21. März 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## andi65 (22. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @andi65, Reinhard1, kasebi und andere,
> Bonsaibikerin hat einen Terminvorschlag für das nächste Abend/Nachtgrillen gemacht, 30.04.. Wie sieht euer Terminkalender aus?
> Ort wäre nochmal der alte Platz am Südfeldsee, Rastplatz Baggerschaufel.
> Anzünden 19:30 Uhr.
> ...


bin mit dabei


----------



## leffith (22. März 2012)

Nun sind wir ja schon 5 Leute zum Grillen. Das wird doch.


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2012)

Hallo,
am 28.03. die nächste Wochentour.
Ziel das Asisis Panometer in Leipzig. Etwas Kultur zum Frühlingsanfang.
Besuch der neuen Ausstellung "EVEREST".
Treffpunkt: Lützen- Marktplatz/ Bäcker. 
Startzeit in Lützen: 10:00 Uhr
Strecke: Lützen- Rehbach- Cospudener See- Leipzig Panometer- Göhrenz- Seebenisch- Lützen (hier Tourende im Eiscaffee Eisbär am Schloss)
Länge ca. 50 km
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12235


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 28.03. die nächste Wochentour.
> Ziel das Asisis Panometer in Leipzig. Etwas Kultur zum Frühlingsanfang.
> Besuch der neuen Ausstellung "EVEREST".
> ...


Hier die Durchlaufzeiten zum Treffpunkt Lützen:
Abfahrt in Merseburg Kreuzung B91-Oelzschnerstraße (Parkplatz Penny) 08:42 Uhr;
Treffpunkt 2: Bad Dürrenberg Scheitelpunkt Saalebrücke 09:10- 09:15 Uhr.
Wer also mitmöchte und keine Lust hat allein zum Treffpunkt Lützen zu fahren, sollte zu den o.g. Zeiten an den Ablauflinien stehen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2012)

Hallo,
hat wer Lust am heutigen Nachmittag eine Runde durch die Auen von Luppe und Weißer Elster zu drehen?
Neumarktbrücke so gegen 12.30 Uhr
Wallendorfer See Abzweig Wallendorf und Wallendorfer Strand so gegen 12:55 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat wer Lust am heutigen Nachmittag eine Runde durch die Auen von Luppe und Weißer Elster zu drehen?
> Neumarktbrücke so gegen 12.30 Uhr
> Wallendorfer See Abzweig Wallendorf und Wallendorfer Strand so gegen 12:55 Uhr.


Bin wieder zurück von einer schönen schnellen Runde um die Seen (Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer). Die Wege staubtrocken und knüppelhart, ich zog immer eine Staubwolke hinter mir her. Die Blätter vom Unterholz in den Auen sind schon fast vollständig raus. Noch zwei, drei Tage dann ist dort alles grün und den Dreck der Umweltsünder sieht man dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2012)

Hallo,
am 01.04. findet das Anbiken der White Rock Tourenteamfahrer statt.
Treffpunkt: Marktplatz/ Brunnen in Weißenfels
Startzeit: 11:00 Uhr
Strecke: WSF- Reichhardswerben- Südfeldsee Westufer- Bedra- Halde Pfännerhall- Rundweg Geiseltalsee- Hafen Braunsbedra- Marina Mücheln.
Danach entweder den See umrunden, oder wieder retour nach WSF.
Der Guide passiert die Ablauflinie in Merseburg B91-Oeltzschner Str. (Pennymarkt Parkplatz) um 09:40 Uhr.
Wer von Merseburg mit möchte sollte dann an der Ablauflinie stehen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12593


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (27. März 2012)

Hallo, ich hab schon mal ganz frech Knobis bestellt. Ich bring auch  Brötchen und einen Grill mit ( hoffe einen zu bekommen).
Vieleicht hat noch jemand was feines in seinem Rucksack
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab schon mal ganz frech Knobis bestellt. Ich bring auch  Brötchen und einen Grill mit ( hoffe einen zu bekommen).
> Vieleicht hat noch jemand was feines in seinem Rucksack
> LG Bb


Aber wir sprechen immer noch vom 30.04., da muss ich mich jamit meiner Bestellung ja sputen. Ach ja und im Rucksack wird auch was drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi65 (27. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Aber wir sprechen immer noch vom 30.04., da muss ich mich jamit meiner Bestellung ja sputen. Ach ja und im Rucksack wird auch was drin sein.


 
Hattest du nicht ein Knobi-Abo abgeschlossen  ? Aber was wird wohl im Sack sein? Du machst uns neugierig.


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht ein Knobi-Abo abgeschlossen  ? Aber was wird wohl im Sack sein? Du machst uns neugierig.


Bitte 3x Knobi für mich, Überraschung ist im Sack.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (28. März 2012)

muß mich für heute leider abmelden  . Mich hat es etwas entschärft, die Knochen wollen nicht mehr.. die Tour würde ich aber gern nachholen.
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> muß mich für heute leider abmelden  . Mich hat es etwas entschärft, die Knochen wollen nicht mehr.. die Tour würde ich aber gern nachholen.
> LG Bb


Gute Besserung. Wie sieht denn deine freie Zeit in der kommenden Woche aus? Vorgesehen ist die Dahlener Heide in der nächsten Woche.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (28. März 2012)

Danke, es geht auch schon besser. Ich hab auch einen Grill erstanden. In der nächsten Woche hab am Dienstag frei und auch viel Lust zum radeln.


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2012)

Hallo,
die  heutige Mittwochstour fÃ¼hrte uns zum  Asisi-Panometer nach Leipzig. Hier wird bis zum 3.6.2012 das Asisi 360Â°- Panorama zum Dach der Welt gezeigt. 
Treffpunkt war heute LÃ¼tzen Marktplatz der BÃ¤cker. Ich bin von Merseburg um 08:40 Uhr los und traf nach 50 Minuten beim BÃ¤cker ein. Manfred aus HohenmÃ¶lsen  war schon vor Ort, sehr luftig gekleidet. 

Ich schnell noch einen Kaffee getrunken und dann rollte auch schon Reinhard1 auf dem Marktplatz ein. Da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hatte, fuhren wir dann so gegen 09:50 Uhr Richtung Radweg, alter Eisenbahndamm LÃ¼tzen- Kulkwitzer See los.

 In Seebenisch verlieÃen wir die Trasse und fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter bis Rehbach. Weiter auf der Rehbacher StraÃe bis in den Schlosspark des Knauthainer Schlosses. 

Durch den Park, dann Ã¼ber WeiÃe Elster zum Rundweg Cospudener See Westufer.

 Auf dem Rundweg weiter nach Norden, an der Ostseite des Elsterhochflutbettes bis zur S46. 

Die S46 Ã¼berquert und dann weiter durch Ratsholz bis zur WeiÃen BrÃ¼cke Pfarrholz. Ab hier dann auf âDie Linieâ âHauptweg- nach Osten. 

Wir kamen am Wildpark vorbei, heute gab es Kamelreiten, hatten aber leider keine Zeit dafÃ¼r. Nach Erreichen der S46 folgten wir dieser nach Norden bis zum Abzweig Meusdorfer StraÃe. Die Meusdorfer StraÃe weiter bis zum Beginn der Gartenanlage Connewitz. Durch die Gartenanlage nach Norden weiter, die Arno-Nitsche StraÃe wurde Ã¼berquert und auf dem Radweg weiter nach Norden bis zur Richard-Lehmann-StraÃe. Links befindet sich das MDR- Rundfunkhaus und 400 Meter nach Osten das Asisi-Panometer. 

Manfred passte dann auf die RÃ¤der auf, Reinhard1 und ich dann rein in das 360Â° Panorama. Wir standen im Zentrum im Tal des Schweigens, einem Hochplateau auf 6000 Meter HÃ¶he und schauten auf die Bergriesen Ã¼ber uns. 

Es ist schon sehr imposant, wenn man die Berge vom Dach der Welt sieht. Wir versuchten nun das Messmer- Yeti auf dem Panorama auszumachen. Leider haben wir es nicht gefunden. Da entschlossen wir uns die anderen Besucher zu fragen, ob sie das Yeti schon entdeckt hatten. Aber die hatten es auch noch nicht entdeckt, begannen aber sogleich intensiv mit der systematischen Suche. Nachdem wir einen 24 Stunden Zyklus betrachtet hatten, wieder raus zur Kasse, dort noch mal das Fachpersonal nach den Yeti gefragt. Fehlanzeige es ist nicht verewigt worden, nicht wie bei Amazonien wo Asisi nachtrÃ¤glich âHeidiâ noch in das Panorama eingearbeitet hatte. Nicht mal er selbst, Asisi, ist auf diesem Panorama zu sehen, auf allen vorherigen hatte er sich verewigt. Nach der ausgiebigen Betrachtung machten wir uns wieder auf Richtung Haupteingang MDR- Rundfunkanstalt. Auf HÃ¶he des Hauteinganges bogen wir auf die KantstraÃe ab und folgten dieser nach Westen bis zur FockestraÃe. Dieser folgten wir am Waldrand nach Norden bis zum Abzweig Kurt-Eisner-Str. der wir  bis zum Schleussigerweg folgten. Den Weg weiter nach Westen bis zum Volkspark. Der Park wurde nach SÃ¼den hin durchquert.

In der Mitte des Parkes bogen wir nach Westen ab und bewegten uns auf die Radrennbahn zu. An der Radrennbahn bogen wir dann in die Kurt-Kresse-StraÃe ab und folgten den StraÃenverlauf nach Westen. Wir kamen am Leipziger Eisenbahnmuseum vorbei und folgten jetzt der FernwÃ¤rmetrasse immer nach Westen. In HÃ¶he des Kulkwitzer See erreichten wir wieder den Radweg LÃ¼tzen- Kulkwitzer See, den wir dann bis zum Tourende LÃ¼tzen EiscafÃ© âEisbÃ¤râ folgen. Nach dem Verspeisen der Eisbecher ging es dann in die Heimatorte zurÃ¼ck. Am Ende waren es bei mir dann 86 km geworden, bei ordentlichem frÃ¼hlingshaftem Wetter. Es war eine interessante Tour gewesen. Die nÃ¤chste Tour am 04.04. wird von Torgau durch die Dahlener Heide bis nach Eilenburg fÃ¼hren. NÃ¤heres zur kommenden Tour folgt demnÃ¤chst hier.


----------



## Reinhard1 (28. März 2012)

Ich bring auch einen Grill mit.

Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Reinhard1 (28. März 2012)

Hallo Andi ich hätte auch zwei Knobi.

Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## andi65 (28. März 2012)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi ich hätte auch zwei Knobi.
> 
> Gruß Reinhard1


 ist notiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (29. März 2012)

ich bringe Brot mit und Senf !!!


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2012)

Nun, dann hätten wir ja alles zusammen, nun lasst uns weiter biken.


----------



## leffith (29. März 2012)

oder arbeiten


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2012)

Hallo,
die nÃ¤chste Mittwochstour findet am 04.04. statt.
Ziel: Durchquerung der Dahlener Heide
Treffpunkt 1: 07:35 Uhr Bahnhof WSF
Treffpunkt 2: 08:02 Uhr Bahnsteig 5
LÃ¤nge ca. 79 km
Mit DB nach Torgau.
Start ab Torgau 09:55 Uhr
Ticket: (MDV-Gruppenticket) 5 Personen fÃ¼r 30,-â¬
wird von Reinhard1 gekauft.
*RÃ¼ckfahrt ab Eilenburg *
14:37 Uhr; WSF an 16:10 Uhr
15:37 Uhr; WSF an 17:20 Uhr
16:37 Uhr; WSF an 18:20 Uhr


Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12072


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2012)

Hat jemand Lust zu einer kleinen Runde Runde um Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See am Nachmittag?


----------



## leffith (30. März 2012)

Wann fangen wir heute Abend eigentlich an mit grillen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Wann fangen wir heute Abend eigentlich an mit grillen?


Zitat von *Udo1* 
_@andi65, Reinhard1, kasebi und andere,
Bonsaibikerin hat einen Terminvorschlag für das nächste Abend/Nachtgrillen gemacht, 30.04.. Wie sieht euer Terminkalender aus?
Ort wäre nochmal der alte Platz am Südfeldsee, Rastplatz Baggerschaufel.
Anzünden 19:30 Uhr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Es wären dann bis jetzt dabei:
Bonsaibikerin;
leffith,
udo1_
Heute? Der Termin ist doch der 30.04., den hat doch Bonsaibikerin vorgeschlagen und wurde bisher von
Andi65, mir, Reinhard1, sowie Bonsaibikerin und von dir auch bestätigt, oder habe ich jetzt was verpasst.


----------



## leffith (30. März 2012)

Ja, du hast recht.  Da hat sich Katrin bestimmt vertan. Nun gut, dann grillen wir also am 30. April.


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Ja, du hast recht.  Da hat sich Katrin bestimmt vertan. Nun gut, dann grillen wir also am 30. April.


habe mir bei dem Termin 30.04. auch nichts dabei gedacht.
Obwohl appetit auf Andis Knobis hättte ich heute auch schon.


----------



## leffith (30. März 2012)

Ja, nun wird aber Andi heute keine Knobis bringen, wenn er richtig auf den Termin geschaut hat. Na nun haben wir aber schonmal den Grill auf Lager liegen. Im Toom-Baumarkt gibt es wieder neue.


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Ja, nun wird aber Andi heute keine Knobis bringen, wenn er richtig auf den Termin geschaut hat. Na nun haben wir aber schonmal den Grill auf Lager liegen. Im Toom-Baumarkt gibt es wieder neue.


Ja ja andi65 kennt den 30.04., aber mal was anderes, ich habe es heute Mittag zu einer kleinen Runde nicht geschafft, wie wäre es denn heute Abend mit einer Runde?


----------



## leffith (30. März 2012)

Ja, da wir ja nun kein Ziel mehr haben würde ich dann mitkommen und Katrin bestimmt auch. Sie ist gerade zum Erste-Hilfe-Lehrgang.


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Ja, da wir ja nun kein Ziel mehr haben würde ich dann mitkommen und Katrin bestimmt auch. Sie ist gerade zum Erste-Hilfe-Lehrgang.


Na dann sag bescheid, wann Start sein soll.


----------



## leffith (30. März 2012)

Ja, ich versuche mal Katrin zu erreichen und melde mich dann bei dir zum Abfahrtstermin festlegen.


----------



## leffith (30. März 2012)

Also Ud, ic habe mal mit Katrin gesprochen und sie meinte ja, aber keine Runde um den Geißeltalsee. Sie ist das frühe aufstehen nicht mehr gewöhnt.  Eine kleinere Runde also und Abfahrt würde ich mal 18:00 Uhr sagen. Bin heute in Halle und deshalb auch etwas früher zu Haúse.


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Also Ud, ic habe mal mit Katrin gesprochen und sie meinte ja, aber keine Runde um den Geißeltalsee. Sie ist das frühe aufstehen nicht mehr gewöhnt.  Eine kleinere Runde also und Abfahrt würde ich mal 18:00 Uhr sagen. Bin heute in Halle und deshalb auch etwas früher zu Haúse.


Bin bereit. Habe auch nicht den Geiseltalsee ins Auge gefasst gehabt. Kleine Runde zum Wallendorfer See mit Umrundung und über Kollenbey zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (30. März 2012)

Das hört sich gut an. Wir sind bereit.


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2012)

Hallo,
die heutige spontane Feierabendtour führte Bonsaibikerin, leffith und udo1 um die Auenwaldseen. Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See. Mit starken Rückenwind ging es am Südufer entlang nach Osten.

Am Ostufer des Raßnitzer See dann zum Aussichtsturm am Raßnitzer See Nordufer. Der Turm scheint ein beliebter Treffpunkt des braunen Gesindels geworden zu sein, wie man an den rechten Symbolen und Parolen sehen kann die dort angebracht worden sind.
Von hier oben hat man einen sehr schönen Blick über den See.

Über Burgliebenau und dem Steinlachedamm ging es dann wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour. Es war eine schnelle Runde über 31 km.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (31. März 2012)

Hallo, das war ein Schreibfehler mit dem 30.04.12 . Eigentlich wollten wir auch gestern grillen. Nun schlage ich einen neuen Termin vor:27.04.2012(ohne Schreibfehler). Die Bestellungen für Knobis sind ja nun schon alle raus, also schön zurücklehnen oder biken . Oder jemand hat einen anderen Vorschlag. Schönes WE LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, das war ein Schreibfehler mit dem 30.04.12 . Eigentlich wollten wir auch gestern grillen. Nun schlage ich einen neuen Termin vor:27.04.2012(ohne Schreibfehler). Die Bestellungen für Knobis sind ja nun schon alle raus, also schön zurücklehnen oder biken . Oder jemand hat einen anderen Vorschlag. Schönes WE LG Bb


Ich bin dabei, der 27. ist gebucht.


----------



## leffith (31. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, der 27. ist gebucht.


Ich bin natürlich auch dabei und damit ich mich nicht wieder im Monat irre, schreibe ich es mal hier aus. Siebenundzwanzigster April.


----------



## Reinhard1 (31. März 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei am 27.04.2012.


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2012)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei am 27.04.2012.


Jetzt muss nur noch der Knobi Beschaffer sagen, ob er zum geänderten Termin auch Zeit hat.


----------



## andi65 (31. März 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch der Knobi Beschaffer sagen, ob er zum geänderten Termin auch Zeit hat.



Na die nehme ich mir doch gern


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2012)

Hallo,
haben wir seit heute dem 01. April eine neue Grundschriftart, oder liegt das an meiner Maschine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2012)

Hallo,
heute fand das Anbiken des White Rock Tourenteams Weißenfels statt. Ziel war die Marina Mücheln mit Umrundung des Geiseltalsees über den Weinberg nach Frankleben, dort Tourende.
Ich war heute der Guide für diese Tour. Die Anreise zum Treffpunkt Marktplatz Weißenfels Brunnen erfolgte per Rad. Bikermario aus Merseburg holte mich um 09:30 Uhr ab. Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann über Niederbeuna zum Südfeldsee. Weiter auf dem Rundweg Ostufer Südfeldsee über die Landkreisgrenze zum südlichen Ende des Sees. Ab dort dann über Reichhardswerben und Tagewerben zum Treffpunkt. Start war für 11:00 Uhr vorgesehen, der Rückenwind schob uns schnell bis zum Treffpunkt, sodass wir 20 Minuten vor Start am Treffpunkt waren. 
Es war noch Zeit für einen Kaffee. Der Brunnen war österlich geschmückt worden, 
aber nicht zu ehren unserer Tour, sondern an diesem Wochenende war Ostermarkt in Weißenfels. Nach und nach trudelten die Teilnehmer ein. 
Der Osterhase gesellte sich dann auch noch zu uns um uns zünftig zur Tour zu verabschieden. Er erlaubte uns sogar noch einen Griff in seinen Eierkorb. 
Schlag 11:00 Uhr bewegten wir uns zu Fuß zum Ende des Marktplatzes und fuhren dann zum Saaleradweg. Es ging am Ufer entlang bis zur Saalebrücke. Nach überqueren der Saale fuhren wir durch den neugeschaffenen Park
in der Markwerbener Straße bis Heuweg. Dann den Heuweg hoch und auf dem neu geschaffenen Radweg nach Norden bis zur Umgehungsstraße. Die Weißenfelser haben schon so ihre Eigenheiten was Radwege angeht. Beim Überqueren des Fallersleber Weges sind auf dem Radweg Poller aufgestellt, um die Benutzung durch PKW zu verhindern, aber das ist noch nicht genug, man spannt noch eine Kette zwischen die Poller. Es sollen hier also alle Fußgänger und Radler  absteigen und über die Kette klettern, nun ja andere Städte andere Sitten, nur im Dunkeln kann das gefährlich werden. Nach Erreichen der neuen Umgehungsstraße bogen wir nach Osten ab bis zur Kreuzung Tagewerbener Straße. Wir folgten dann der Tagewerbener Straße über Tagewerben und Reichhardswerben bis zum Südufer des Südfeldsees.
Ab hier dann weiter auf dem Radweg am Westufer entlang bis zur Beobachtungsstation. Hier eine kurze Pause für das Gruppenfoto.
Ich stellte dann mit etwas Verwunderung fest, dass vom Tourenteam sehr wenige Mitglieder dabei waren. Von den 11 Fahrerinnen und Fahrern glaube ich waren es nur zwei vom Tourenteam. Die Brustgurtfahrer  waren mit 3 Teammitgliedern vertreten, wir haben immer hin im deutschlandweiten Winterpokalwettbewerb den 49 Platz von 591 Mannschaften belegt. Nach den Foto fuhren wir auf dem Rundweg weiter bis zum Westufer des Runstedter Sees. Ab hier auf dem Radweg bis zur L178 Merseburger Straße. Der Straße folgten wir 510 Meter Richtung Bedra und bogen dann auf den Grubenweg ab. Der Weg führte an der Pfännerhall vorbei zum Rundweg Geiseltalsee. Den Rundweg folgten wir bis zum Aussichtspunkt Braunsbedra-Hafen.
Nach einem kurzen Stopp ging es weiter auf dem Rundweg zur Marina Mücheln. Rund um den See war heute an vielen Stellen Saisoneröffnung mit teilweise Musik viel Grillgut und vielen isotonischen Getränken. 
An der Marina dann ein Verpflegungsstopp, die Röster haben geschmeckt.
Nach der Verpflegung weiter auf dem Rundweg über den Parkplatz Stöbnitz hoch zum Weinberg. 
Hier hatte der Winzer Reifert seinen Weinberg geöffnet, es saßen schon etliche Biker beim Wein in seinem Freisitz und genossen die Aussicht über den See bei fast wolkenlosem Himmel. Nachdem Manfred mit seinem Liegerad wieder aufgeschlossen hatte 
setzten wir unsere Fahrt fort. Ab dem Weinberg macht es ja erst richtig Spaß bis nach Frankleben zu rollen, geht ja nur bergab. 
In Frankleben dann noch einen Blick auf den ersten Surfer auf dem See,
dann war Tourende. Es war eine schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrern, wenn ich mir auch gewünscht hätte das vom Tourenteam einige mehr dabei gewesen wären. Wahrscheinlich besteht wohl kein Interesse mehr an gemeinsamen Touren. Allen eine schöne Woche bis demnächst mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, das war ein Schreibfehler mit dem 30.04.12 . Eigentlich wollten wir auch gestern grillen. Nun schlage ich einen neuen Termin vor:27.04.2012(ohne Schreibfehler). Die Bestellungen für Knobis sind ja nun schon alle raus, also schön zurücklehnen oder biken . Oder jemand hat einen anderen Vorschlag. Schönes WE LG Bb


Und damit Andi65 den Überblick behält habe ich den Termin mal ins LMB gestellt. Anmeldung bitte hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## Udo1 (2. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Mittwochstour findet am 04.04. statt.
> Ziel: Durchquerung der Dahlener Heide......


Achtung Planänderung!!
Tour wird auf Grund von schlechtem Wetter (ganztägiger Regen im Bereich Torgau-Dahlen-Eilenburg) auf dem 05.04. verschoben.
Treffpunkt 1: 07:35 Uhr Bahnhof WSF Abfahrt 07:44 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: 08:00 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg Abfahrt 08:02 Uhr


----------



## madmax_16v (4. April 2012)

hallo udo....!!!

also... mein bike ist fit und ich bin gestern mal gemütliche 40km eingerollt... 

schade, am 5.4. kann ich leider nicht mitkommen, ich muss erst mal arbeiten   !!!

ich hätte lust mal eine kleinere tour zum warm werden mit dir zu fahren.. ggf. nächste woche?! ich schreibe dir dazu mal eine PN.. !!

v.g.


----------



## Udo1 (4. April 2012)

madmax_16v schrieb:


> hallo udo....!!!
> 
> also... mein bike ist fit und ich bin gestern mal gemütliche 40km eingerollt...
> 
> ...


Bin dabei, nur du musst sagen wann du fahren willst.


----------



## _torsten_ (5. April 2012)

@Udo1, wie sieht dein Terminplan am 13.05.2012 (*) aus? Hast du da zufällig Enkelwochenende oder könntest du dich zu einer neuerlichen Tour in der Nähe der Thüringer Landeshauptstadt frei machen?
Alle anderen können natürlich auch mal in den Kalender gucken.


(*) Das ist bei mir der einzige freie Termin bis Ende Juno.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @Udo1, wie sieht dein Terminplan am 13.05.2012 (*) aus? Hast du da zufällig Enkelwochenende oder könntest du dich zu einer neuerlichen Tour in der Nähe der Thüringer Landeshauptstadt frei machen?
> Alle anderen können natürlich auch mal in den Kalender gucken.
> 
> 
> (*) Das ist bei mir der einzige freie Termin bis Ende Juno.


Muss ich prüfen ob es noch geht, aber das ist kurz vor der großen Altmarkrundwegtour vom 14. bis 20.05. daher sieht es eher schlecht aus.


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2012)

Hallo,
heute fand die Tour Torgau- Dahlener Heide- Eilenburg leider doch nicht statt. Bei unseren dritten Mann ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen, so dass wir uns entschieden haben die Tour nochmals zu verlegen auf dem Mittwoch, den 11.04. gleiche Zeiten und Treffpunkte.
So habe ich mit Reinhard1 gestern Abend noch eine Explorertour vereinbart, Kirchscheidungen/Unstrut nach Wangen.
Als ich, noch ein wenig verschlafen, heute Morgen aus dem Fenster schaute und keine nassen Wege sah wurde meine Laune schon besser. Mit dem Hopperticket ging es ab 09:35 Uhr von Merseburg nach Naumburg, Reinhard1 stieg in Leißling dazu. In Naumburg dann in die schon abfahrbereit da stehende Burgenlandbahn. Die Räder mit dem Klett und Gummibändern gesichert, da fuhr die Bahn  auch schon los. Die Strecke bis Wangen wurde ja vollkommen neu instandgesetzt, nicht nur die Gleise, sondern auch alle Haltepunkte wurden erneuert, alles vom feinsten. In Kirchscheidungen dann raus aus dem Zug, das Navi an, dieses Mal ohne vorgefertigten Track. Ich hatte diesmal die Grobe Richtung auf der Festplatte über meinen Augen abgespeichert. Ortsausgang Kirchscheidungen ging es erst einmal geradeaus nach Südwesten immer leicht ansteigend auf einer Asphaltstraße. Am 90° Knick der Straße bogen wir nach Westen auf einen Feldweg ab. Das Navi wurde heute nur zur Aufzeichnung genutzt, heute ging alles mal nach dem Gedächtnis und nach dem Verlauf der Wege. So gelangten wir zum Waldrand am Osthang des Biberbachtales. Also rein in den Wald 

und einen Trail gefolgt, der mit umgestürzten Bäumen gespickt war. 



Der Weg machte nach guten 200 Metern einen Schlenker hangabwärts, da wollte ich natürlich nicht hin. Ich folgte einen Pfad weiter am Hang, der sich letztendlich dann als Wildwechsel entpuppte. Macht ja nichts dachte ich und schlug den Weg durch den Wald zum Waldrand ein. Ein wenig geschoben und wir gelangten wieder zum Waldrand. Das Feld war jetzt eine Wiese mit frischem Gras. Am Waldrand fuhren wir dann durch das feuchte Gras mit feuchtem Lehmboden nach Südwesten weiter. Durch das Gras wurden die Reifen nicht allzu breit. Nach weiteren 700 Metern durch das Gras sah ich dann eine Lücke im Wald, 

es war ein Weg. Den folgten wir jetzt. Nachdem wir über 3 querliegenden Bäumen gestiegen waren ging es rasant Talabwärts. Wir kamen an dem Naturdenkmal Eiche am Biberbachradweg wieder auf den Radweg. Den folgten wir jetzt bachaufwärts bis nach Thalwinkel. In der Dorfmitte bogen wir nach Bergwinkel ab. Hier wurde uns noch auf einer, schon etwas nostalgischen Tafel, mitgeteilt, dass der Ort mit dem Ehrentitel schönes Dorf ausgezeichnet wurde. 

Die Straße hoch nach Bergwinkel, auf dem Nordhang des Biberbachtales gelegen, wollten wir nicht nehmen. Wir zogen es heute vor den Wanderweg zu benutzen, kannte ich ja auch noch nicht. War ganz schön anstrengend und erhöhte den Puls gewaltig.

 Nun auch dieser Weg war mal zu Ende, zumal er an einer Sitzgruppe mit einer sehr schönen geköpften Linde vorbei führte. 

Weiter durch Bergwinkel nach Norden bis zum westlichen Ende des Blindetales. Auf einen etwas breiteren Waldweg ging es dann bergab durch das Blindetal, 

sehr glitschiger Untergrund. Reinhard hatte zudem noch Probleme mit seiner Vorderradbremse, voll durchgezogen keine Bremswirkung.

_(hier beim Felgen reinigen)_
 Wir gelangten nach eine super Abfahrt westlich Tröbsdorf auf den Feengrottenwanderweg an.

 Den folgten wir jetzt in Richtung Bad Frankenhausen. 

Es ging erst einmal auf ehemaligen uralten Straße an der Neidhöhe vorbei nach Norden bis zum Naturdenkmal einzel stehende Eiche, genau an der ICE-Trasse. 

Die Trasse wurde überquert und auf dem Feengrottenweg ging es weiter nach Norden und Westen bis in das Dissautal. 

Da ich das nördliche Tal schon kannte schlugen wir heute mal den noch zu erahnenden Wanderweg durch das Dissautal nach Südwesten, Richtung Birkigt, ein. 

Zwischendurch einige Abschnitte wo kein Weg war, dann war auf einmal wieder einer, 

so gelangten wir bis in die Ortschaft Birkigt. Auf der Straße erklommen wir die Anhöhe Philippsburg und bogen oben angekommen nach Westen zur Ortschaft Wippach ab. Kurz vor dem Ortseingang dann nach Westen auf einen betonierten Wirtschaftsweg abgebogen. Dieser Weg führte uns talwärts bis nach Großwangen. Von hier war es dann nur noch ein Katzensprung rüber nach Kleinwangen 

bis in Marias guter Stube. Am Kamin wärmten wir uns von dem eisigen Ostwind, bei heißem Kaffee und mit Liebe selbstgemachten Kartoffelsalat mit Ei und Würstchen, etwas auf.

 Anschließen dann noch die 2 km bis zum Bahnhof Nebra an die Tanke zum Rad entschlammen. Danach in die Burgenlandbahn, die nicht lange auf sich warten ließ 

und mit dieser dann wieder zurück unter die warme Dusche. Wenn der eisige Wind nicht gewesen wäre hätte die Tour noch mal so viel Spaß bereitet. War trotzdem eine super Tour mit neuen unbekannten Wegen. Waren zwar nur 25 km aber hatten immerhin 438 HM. Der Asphaltanteil war gering gehalten, heute standen dämpfertaugliche Wald und Wiesenwege, sowie Querfeldeinfahrten im Vordergrund.
Allen ein schönes Osterfest und nutzt den Karfreitag noch für eine Ausfahrt, die dann kommenden Ostertage sollen sehr regnerisch sein.


----------



## madmax_16v (6. April 2012)

schöne tour, also habt ihr ordentlich geackert... nach den bildern zu urteilen..! 

@udo... am 11.04... mhm... wann wollen wir eine kurze braunsbedra tour fahren?! bleibt ja fast nur dienstag oder donnerstag?! 
was meinst du? oder ist das doof für dich einen tag davor oder danach!?

v.g.


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2012)

madmax_16v schrieb:


> schöne tour, also habt ihr ordentlich geackert... nach den bildern zu urteilen..!
> 
> @udo... am 11.04... mhm... wann wollen wir eine kurze braunsbedra tour fahren?! bleibt ja fast nur dienstag oder donnerstag?!
> was meinst du? oder ist das doof für dich einen tag davor oder danach!?
> ...


Schlage vor am Dienstag. Treffpunkt an der Radstation Bad Dürrenberg, Saalewehr, um 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## madmax_16v (6. April 2012)

klingt soweit super..! geht es evtl.noch etwas eher? so gegen 11uhr?! 

v.g. !


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2012)

madmax_16v schrieb:


> klingt soweit super..! geht es evtl.noch etwas eher? so gegen 11uhr?!
> 
> v.g. !


O.K. 11:00 Uhr Radstation Saalewehr


----------



## madmax_16v (7. April 2012)

...perfekt  so machen wir das !!! vielleicht will sich ja noch jemand anschließen... dann mal los 

v.g. und noch ein gutes ostern  !!!


----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2012)

Hallo,
die Osterfeiertage sind ja fast vorbei, der Cholesterinspiegel ist leicht erhöht und das Wetter war auch besser als die Vorhersage. Ich hoffe ihr habt die Feiertage nicht nur mit Eiersuchen verbracht, sondern seid auch mal ein wenig gewandert oder mit dem Rad gefahren.
Am Karfreitag begann bei mir die neue Stempelsaison der Harzer Wandernadel. In diesem Jahr feiert ja Anhalt sein 800 jähriges Bestehen und just zu diesem Anlass wurde ein Sonderstempelkasten 800 Jahre Anhalt aufgestellt. Diesen Stempel wollte ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen und so fuhr ich an den besagten Karfreitag nach Stangerode in den Vorharz. Dort beginnt die Bärenroute. 
http://www.harzregion.de/naturpark/infotafeln/stangerode.pdf
Sie folgt ungefähr den alten Grenzverlauf Preußen-Anhalt nach Westen durch das Leinetal bachaufwärts. Gleich hinter den letzten Häusern am Westausgang des Ortes schaute ich in die Augen vom Walliser Schwarzvieh (Black Welsh- Rindern), Galloway-Rind,

 Heckrinder, Kamelen, Wisent, Strauß, Damwild und Ziegen. Der Wanderweg führt direkt durch die weitläufigen Großgehege in das Tal hinein. Nach ca. 1 km ging es dann leicht bergan auf dem Wanderweg. Es galt jetzt 120 HM zu erklimmen, aber der Anstieg war moderat und führte leicht ansteigend auf einer Serpentine bis zu einem Aussichtspunkt. 

Von hier hat man einen sehr guten Blick in das Leinetal Richtung Stangerode. Vom Aussichtspunkt mit Schutzhütte war es dann nicht mehr weit bis zum Höhenweg auf dem Häckelberg.

 Jetzt folgte ich den Höhenweg nach Westen bis zum Wendepunkt der Bärenroute am Waldrand. Nach 1000 Meter wurde der Sonderstempelkasten erreicht und in das Stempelheft eingetragen. 

Zurück ging es wieder auf dem Höhenweg bis zur Wisentroute und auf der dann zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour zurück. Das Gebiet um Stangerode mit Leine, Wiebeck und Einetal ist ein schönes Bikerevier, dem ich demnächst sicherlich einen Besuch abstatten werde. Essen kann man auch sehr gut in Abberode in der Waldschänke, sehr zu empfehlen. 
Am Sonnabend bin ich dann zu einer kurzen schnellen Runde durch die Auen von Luppe und Elster aufgebrochen. Der Wind war schon ein wenig heftig, so entschloss ich mich den Saaleradweg bis Kollenbey zu fahren. Zu schauen ob der ortsansässige Storch schon sein Nest bezogen hat, was er auch getan hat, wie man gut sehen konnte. 

Leider weiß ich nicht wer von beiden eingetroffen ist, Er oder Sie? Von Kollenbey dann auf dem Damm der Steinlache nach Burgliebenau und weiter am Wallendorfer See Nordufer ca. 1000 m bis zum Abzweig auf einen Wirtschaftsweg der nach Osten führt. Da ich den Weg noch aus dem Winter mit einer starken Eisschicht in Erinnerung hatte, hoffte ich auf eine etwas längere erste Wasserdurchfahrt in diesem Jahr. Nach ca. 300 m wurde ich auch nicht enttäuscht, der Weg war ordentlich überspült.

 Links und rechts des Weges gibt es jetzt, sicherlich auf Grund des hohen Grundwasserspiegels, ein großes Biotop. In der Mitte musste ich kurzzeitig mit dem pedalieren aussetzen, sonst wären meine Schuhe vom Wasser überspült worden. Nach der Durchfahrt ging es umgehend zum Mont Everest des Auengebietes am Wallendorfer See, den Hirschberg mit seinen schönen Abfahrtrails, nicht lang aber knackig. 

Zwischen Wallendorfer See und Weißer Elster bildet sich langsamein dritter See, gespeist vom hohen Grundwasserspiegel.

Die Abfahrt war nicht die gleiche wie die Auffahrt. Unten angekommen dann weiter hart an der Uferkante um den See bis zum Einstieg in den Rüstern Naturlehrpfad bei Wallendorf und auf dem dann weiter bis zum Anfang des Pfades an der B181 Abzweig Ziegelei Merseburger Straße. War eine schöne schnelle Runde. Wer Morgen Zeit und Lust auf eine kleine Runde hat, Start 11:00 Uhr Radstation am Saalewehr Bad Dürrenberg.


----------



## madmax_16v (9. April 2012)

....auch wieder eine schöne runde  !!!

ich freu mich auf morgen....!!!! ich habe leider an den ostertagen durchweg gesündigt und es ist höchste zeit das wieder gut zu machen ;-) !

in diesem sinne, bis morgen vormittag  !!

v.g.
marc


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2012)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit âmadmax_16vâ  unterwegs. Treffpunkt war Bad DÃ¼rrenberg die Radstation am Saalewehr. Die Anfahrt fÃ¼hrte mich an schon leicht gelblich blÃ¼henden Rapsfeldern vorbei.
Um 11.00 Uhr starteten wir dann in Richtung SaalebrÃ¼cke.
Auf der Westseite der BrÃ¼cke bogen wir rechts ab und unterquerten die BrÃ¼cke. Wir fuhren dann Ã¼ber die Wiese, parallel zur Saale bis zum Bootshaus Bad DÃ¼rrenberg weiter. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte am Bootshaus vorbei nach SÃ¼den durch eine Streuobstwiese und einer Wiese am linken Saale-Ufer
bis zum Saaledamm in HÃ¶he der Ortschaft Wengelsdorf. Am Sportplatz vorbei zum neuen Radweg, der bis nach GroÃkorbetha fÃ¼hrt. Gleich hinter dem Sportplatz GroÃkorbetha nach Westen durch den Ort bis zur AusfallstraÃe, die nach BÃ¤umchen hochfÃ¼hrt. Bei BÃ¤umchen wurde die B91 Richtung SÃ¼dfeldsee Ã¼berquert. Auf dem Wirtschaftsweg fuhren wir dann zum Ostufer SÃ¼dfeldsee und machten am Turm der Beobachtungsstation erst einmal eine kleine GelÃ¤ndeorientierung. Weiter ging es auf dem Radweg am Ostufer des Sees bis zum Verbindungsweg SÃ¼dfeldsee - Runstedter See. Den folgten wir bis zum Radweg Runstedter See â L178. Nach Erreichen der Kreuzung an der L178 wurde die L178 nach Norden hin Ã¼berquert. Wir folgten jetzt den dort beginnenden Waldweg bis zum Geiseltalsee. In HÃ¶he der HolzbrÃ¼cken Geisel erreichten wir den Rundweg am SÃ¼dufer des Sees. Jetzt folgten wir den Rundweg Ã¼ber Aussichtspunkt Neumark, Marina MÃ¼cheln bis zum Weinberg. Den Berg rollten wir, dank RÃ¼ckenwind heute etwas entspannter hoch. Oben angekommen eine kurze Verpflegungspause mit Rundblick bei stÃ¼rmischem Wind aus SÃ¼dwest.
Vom Weinberg rollten wir dann mit ordentlichem Schub von hinten bis nach Frankleben runter. Am Ãberlauf der Geisel vorbei bis zu den HolzbrÃ¼cken der Geisel. Hier bogen wir wieder zum Runstedter See ab und folgten den Radweg am SÃ¼dufer Runstedter See bis zum Abzweig Ostufer Richtung Ortseingang GroÃkayna. Am Parkplatz SÃ¼dfeldsee dann Tourende. Ab hier folgte wieder jeder eigenstÃ¤ndig seinen Weg nach Hause. Am Ende waren es bei mir noch 70 km geworden.
Das Wetter hat gepasst, es wurde zum Mittag hin immer wÃ¤rmer. Zurzeit weiÃ nie so richtig was man so anziehen soll. War eine schÃ¶ne Tour, bis demnÃ¤chst mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Runde.
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zdhuwpqqldzoturq


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmax_16v (11. April 2012)

hallo,

deinen zeilen ist nichts hinzuzufügen. es war eine schöne tour und ich bin auch wieder gut zu hause angekommen.
noch mal danke an dich, udo !!!

euch dann heute viel spass - trotz des wetters! 

wir sehen uns sicher demnächst, viele grüße


----------



## Udo1 (11. April 2012)

madmax_16v schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> deinen zeilen ist nichts hinzuzufügen. es war eine schöne tour und ich bin auch wieder gut zu hause angekommen.
> noch mal danke an dich, udo !!!
> ...


Schön dass es dir gefallen hat.
Aber Spaß werden wir heute nicht haben, Tour wurde verschoben. Wir sind zwar keine Schönwetterfahrer aber 79 km nur im Regen ist auch nicht gerade prickelnd. Ich sitze gerade am Fenster in voller Montour und warte dass es aufhört zu regnen. Vielleicht geht dann heute noch eine kleine Runde.
Also die Torgautour verschieben wir dann zum zweiten Mal auf den 25.04..


----------



## Udo1 (11. April 2012)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 18.04. eine Tour von der Unstrutquelle bis nach Sömmerda oder wenn es die Zeit zuläßt weiter bis Heldrungen. Zurück dann wieder mit DB.
Treffpunkt 1:Merseburg 08:30 Uhr Bahnsteig
Treffpunkt 2:WSF 08:50 Uhr Bahnsteig
Treffpunkt 3:Leißling 08:57 Uhr Bahnsteig
Erfurt ab: 10:09 Uhr Gleis 4
Silberhausen an: 11:30 Uhr
Start zur Quelle 11:33 Uhr
Sind nur knappe 100 km bis Sömmerda, oder 120 km bis Heldrungen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12857


----------



## Udo1 (12. April 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust zu einer kleinen Runde um die Seen in der Elster und Luppeaue?
Treffpunkt 13:20 Uhr Wallendorfer See Zufahrt zum Strand (Parkplatz)


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (12. April 2012)

oh ja Lust hab ich schon eine andere Strecke mal zu fahren, aber leider steck ich wieder mitten im Arbeitsleben .......  viel Spaß


----------



## Udo1 (12. April 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> oh ja Lust hab ich schon eine andere Strecke mal zu fahren, aber leider steck ich wieder mitten im Arbeitsleben .......  viel Spaß


Nun ja, habe dann eben allein eine schnelle Runde gedreht.
Aber zur Information.
Die neuen Radlerpässe vom Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. gehen in den Druck. Ab 01.05. sollen sie in den Stempelstellen ausliegen. Im Jahr 2012 gibt es 41 Stempelstellen, die sich im Norden bis nach Rothenburg, im Osten Lützen, im Süden Zeitz und im Westen Ebersleben- Eckhartsberga- Memleben und auch bis zum Süßen See erstrecken.


----------



## leffith (12. April 2012)

Hurra der Sommer ist gerettet.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (13. April 2012)

Super, das gibt wieder Kilometer auf dem Zeiger und super tolle Ziele.


----------



## Udo1 (13. April 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Super, das gibt wieder Kilometer auf dem Zeiger und super tolle Ziele.


Für die ersten 21 Stempel stehen schon die 3 Touren fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. April 2012)

Hallo,
so bin gerade von der Finne-Wanderwegtour zurück. Guide war kasebi und hatte noch 6 Mitfahrer aus Mittel und Nordthüringen. Start war um 09:13 Uhr ab Heldrungen Bahnhof. Es ging bis Bad Kösen über 64,4 km und 1300 HM. Dafür brauchten wir 5h50`Fahrzeit. Die pausenlosen kurzen knackigen Anstiege, so wie die lang gezogenen Anstiege haben ganz schön geschlaucht. Der ausführliche Tourbericht folgt dann morgen, jetzt brauche ich erst einmal ein isotonisches Getränk mit Hopfen und Malz.


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so bin gerade von der Finne-Wanderwegtour zurück. Guide war kasebi und hatte noch 6 Mitfahrer aus Mittel und Nordthüringen. Start war um 09:13 Uhr ab Heldrungen Bahnhof. Es ging bis Bad Kösen über 64,4 km und 1300 HM. Dafür brauchten wir 5h50`Fahrzeit. Die pausenlosen kurzen knackigen Anstiege, so wie die lang gezogenen Anstiege haben ganz schön geschlaucht. Der ausführliche Tourbericht folgt dann morgen, jetzt brauche ich erst einmal ein isotonisches Getränk mit Hopfen und Malz.


Und hier folgen meine Eindrücke von der gestrigen Finnwanderweg-Tour, diesmal im benachbartem Forum veröffentlicht. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9409133&postcount=697


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Und hier folgen meine Eindrücke von der gestrigen Finnwanderweg-Tour, diesmal im benachbartem Forum veröffentlicht. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9409133&postcount=697


Ein kleines Video von der Tour findet ihr dieses Mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9414575&postcount=704


----------



## wassermorti (17. April 2012)

@Udo1,

sehr schöne Tour,

hast Du vielleicht die Strecke als gpx-Datei zur Hand zum Nachfahren?

Danke

Wassermorti


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2012)

wassermorti schrieb:


> @Udo1,
> 
> sehr schöne Tour,
> 
> ...


Wir gewünscht hier die Strecke und da kann sie runtergeladen werden.: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ywmstlfpkptpsqdc


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2012)

Hallo,
die heutige Tour sollte ja eigentlich von der Unstrutquelle auf dem Unstrut-Radweg bis Sömmerda, oder weiter bis Heldrungen Bahnhof gehen. Leider wurde nichts daraus, mein Begleiter Reinhard1 hat akute Rückenprobleme, Eisenbahnsitze sind nicht so sehr für seine Bandscheiben geeignet. So entschlossen wir uns heute für eine kleine Runde zum echt Thüringer Bratwurstessen nach Bad Sulza. Auf dem Rad in leicht gebeugter Haltung ging es gerade so.

 Die Startzeit wurde nicht verändert. Ich also um 09:35 Uhr mit dem Zug nach Leißling, wenn er denn pünktlich gekommen wäre, so kam er aber schon mit 8 Minuten Verspätung in Merseburg an. Die Verspätung spielte nun für die Tour Bad Sulza keine Rolle, aber wenn wir zur Unstrutquelle gefahren wären, wäre in Erfurt die Zeit des Umsteigens eng geworden. Zu dritt, Reinhard1, Manfred aus HHM und ich rollten wir sodann auf den Saale-Radweg gen Naumburg. Der Wind blies leicht von vorn, was aber nicht allzu doll störte. Die Saale führt jetzt schon weniger Wasser als im gleichen Monat vor einem Jahr. Den Radweg hatten wir für uns allein, es war noch niemand unterwegs. Die Rapsfelder, die unseren Weg säumten,

 standen fast vollständig in voller Blüte. Ich nutzte das etwas ruhige rollen, um meine neue Kamerahelmhalterung auszuprobieren. Von Almrich bis zum Fischhaus, am Abzweig des Saale-Radweges nach Schulpforte, benutzen wir noch den Radweg auf dem Damm. Ab dem Fischhaus verließen wir den Damm, überquerten die Eisenbahnstrecke 

und fuhren auf den neuen Weg, der parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie entlang führt, bis nach Bad Kösen. Den Schlenker über Himmelreich und dann weiter auf dem Himmelreichweg bis nach Bad Sulza ließ ich heute, aus anfangs geschilderten Gründen, auch aus. Schließlich muss er nächste Woche wieder fit sein für verschobene Dahlener Heide Tour. Von Großheringen dann auf dem Radweg bis Bad Sulza Parkplatz alte Saline. Hier gibt es das Objekt der Begierde. Also man kann sagen was man will, die Thüringer verstehen was von Bratwürsten. Zurück hatten wir dann den 4. Mann zum Schieben im Rücken, ordentlicher Rückenwind. Der blies uns dann förmlich zurück nach Weißenfels und Merseburg. Der Saale-Radweg in Beuditz Vorstadt Am Forsthaus ist schon bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke erneuert worden,

 ist jetzt Rennrad tauglich. Bei mir waren es dann doch noch 94 km geworden. Am Freitag geht es nach Querfurt, Zeit steht noch nicht ganz fest, aber so gegen 09:30 Uhr könnte in Frankleben Kirche Abfahrt sein.
Reinhard1, dir gute Besserung bis zu unserer nächsten Mittwochstour, diesmal schon am Dienstag den 24.04. da musst du fit sein.
Anmeldung für die Dahlener Heide Tour am 24.04. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12072


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab schon mal ganz frech Knobis bestellt. Ich bring auch  Brötchen und einen Grill mit ( hoffe einen zu bekommen).
> Vieleicht hat noch jemand was feines in seinem Rucksack
> LG Bb


Sie hat einen Grill bekommen.



Udo1 schrieb:


> Bitte 3x Knobi für mich, Überraschung ist im Sack.


Überraschung ist im Sack



Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Ich bring auch einen Grill mit.
> 
> Gruß Reinhard1





leffith schrieb:


> ich bringe Brot mit und Senf !!!



Es sind also zu unserem Südfeldseegrillen am 27.04. bis jetzt dabei:
+ Andi65
+ Reinhard1
+ Bonsaibikerin
+ leffith
+ udo1
+ Harti
+ Erich
Grillgut ist bestellt.
Grillanzünder bringt Andi65 mit, einen Grill und Brötchen bringt Bonsaibikerin, den zweiten Grill bringt Reinhard1 mit.
Dann kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen. 
Bis zum 27.04. 
Abfahrt ab Merseburg um 18:33 Uhr vom Parkplatz Airpark-Merseburg.


----------



## Kasebi (20. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sie hat einen Grill bekommen.
> 
> 
> Überraschung ist im Sack
> ...



Ich würde auch gern wieder mitkommen, wenn ich darf und kann. Das weiß ich aber erst wieder am Donnerstag (26.4.) wenn der Schichtplan für die kommende Woche raus ist.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern wieder mitkommen, wenn ich darf und kann. Das weiß ich aber erst wieder am Donnerstag (26.4.) wenn der Schichtplan für die kommende Woche raus ist.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Klasse kasebi, wäre schön wenn es klappen würde. Dann melde deinen Rosterbedarf ganz einfach bei Andi65 an.


----------



## andi65 (20. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ........
> Es sind also zu unserem Südfeldseegrillen am 30.04. bis jetzt dabei:
> ...........
> Grillgut ist bestellt.
> ...


 
Nun bin ich etwas verwirrt denn hier schreibst du vom 27.04.12 und hier 


Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, der 27. ist gebucht.


 
ebenfalls. Da ich gern zur richtigen Zeit am Platz sein möchte, nun die entscheidende Frage: ist der 27. oder der 30. der richtige Termin???


----------



## Udo1 (21. April 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> Nun bin ich etwas verwirrt denn hier schreibst du vom 27.04.12 und hier
> 
> 
> ebenfalls. Da ich gern zur richtigen Zeit am Platz sein möchte, nun die entscheidende Frage: ist der 27. oder der 30. der richtige Termin???


Entschuldige Andi, laut LMB ist es natürlich der* 27.04.* ich werde langsam alt. Werde die anderen Termine korrigieren.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (21. April 2012)

Hallo, sollte irgendjemand am See allein stehen könnte es daran liegen, dass jamamd ein falsches Datum schreibt oder liest . Also Kasebi. es ist der 27.April 2012


----------



## Kasebi (21. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Entschuldige Andi, laut LMB ist es natürlich der* 27.04.* ich werde langsam alt. Werde die anderen Termine korrigieren.





Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, sollte irgendjemand am See allein stehen könnte es daran liegen, dass jamamd ein falsches Datum schreibt oder liest . Also Kasebi. es ist der 27.April 2012



Habs mit bekommen Udo hat mir auch eine Berichtigungs Pn geschickt. Freitag paßt. Ich werde mich wieder ab WSF an Andi hängen. Ich bestelle schon mal 2 KnobliRoster.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2012)

Hallo,
so bin wieder von der heutigen Tour Torgau- Dahlener Heide- Eilenburg zurück. Es ging über 73,5 km mit 455 HM. Wetter hat gepasst. Die Strecke war ein auf und ab. Tourbericht folgt dann morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2012)

Hallo Andi65,
so jetzt noch einmal die Zusammenfassung für des 27.04. Grillen am Südfeldsee.
Mit dabei Stand heute:
+ Andi65  (Streichhölzer; Grillanzünder und Würste)
+ Reinhard1 (Grill)
+ Manfred HHM (Senf)
+ Kasebi

+ Bonsaibikerin (Grill und Brötchen)
+ leffith
+ udo1(Überraschung und Ketchup)
+ Harti
+ Erich
+ Bikermario
Das müssten jetzt alle sein, oder fehlt noch jemand oder etwas?
Dann bis zum Freitag.


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht  von unserer gestrigen Tour durch die Dahlener Heide.
FÃ¼r alle die nicht so genau wissen wo die Dahlener Heide liegt, hier einige Informationen zur Heide.
Sie ist ein Waldgebiet, vorwiegend mit Kiefern bewachsen, mit einer Ausdehnung von ca. 160 kmÂ²  und verlÃ¤uft sÃ¼dlich von Torgau von Westen so um Schildau nach Osten Richtung Belgern/Elbe. Es ist ein sehr hÃ¼gelig geprÃ¤gtes EndmorÃ¤nengebiet. Es sind so in etwa 10 HÃ¶henrÃ¼cken, die bis zu 217m Ã¼NN aufragen mit HÃ¤ngen die eine Neigung von 25% haben. Ich hatte zwar die Grobplanung an der Karte vorgenommen und wusste einigermaÃen, dass es keine reine Flachlandtour werden wird, aber die RealitÃ¤t vor Ort zeigte dann, dass das auf und ab durch schon fÃ¼r ungeÃ¼bte Biker eine Herausforderung sein kann.
Wir entschlossen uns bis Torgau mit der DB zu fahren, die Heide zu durchqueren und in Eilenburg wieder in den Zug zu steigen.
Da Torgau innerhalb des MDV-Gebietes liegt fuhren wir mit dem Gruppentarif fÃ¼r 30,- fÃ¼nf Personen. Der Vorteil zum LÃ¤nderticket, man kann ab Entwertung der Karte 24 Stunden mit Zug, Omnibus und Tram im gesamten MDV-Gebiet fahren. Beim LÃ¤nderticket geht es ja leider erst ab 09:00 Uhr in der Woche und gilt nur fÃ¼r die Bahn.
Reinhard1 und Manfred stiegen um 07:44 Uhr in WSF in die Bahn Richtung Halle ein, Bikermario und ich stiegen in Merseburg
um 08:02 Uhr dazu. In Halle fuhr  der Anschlusszug um 08:36 Uhr in Richtung Eilenburg weiter.
Aber Achtung die PlÃ¤tze fÃ¼r die Mitnahme von RÃ¤dern sind begrenzt, ich schÃ¤tze mal so 6-8 RÃ¤der und dann ist Schluss. In Eilenburg noch einmal umsteigen, der Zug kam auch 5 Minuten spÃ¤ter und mit diesem dann weiter bis Torgau. In Torgau war dann um 09:55 Uhr der Start zur Tour.
Vom Bahnhof Torgau dann die StraÃe ostwÃ¤rts Ã¼berquert und im Stadtpark nach SÃ¼den gefahren. Nach Erreichen des Rabitzweges weiter nach Osten und Ã¼ber RÃ¶hrweg und dann nach SÃ¼den auf der Thomas-MÃ¼ntzer-StraÃe bis zum groÃen Torgauer Wasser Speicher.
Am Ostufer ging es immer weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zum Wohngebiet Am PflÃ¼ckuffer Wald. Hier war dann der Einstieg in den Torgauer Ratsforst, den wir in sÃ¼dwestlicher Richtung bis sÃ¼dlich des Benkenteiches durchquert haben.
Hier bogen wir dann 90Â° nach SÃ¼dosten ab, durchquerten die WÃ¼ste Mark Benken und Ã¼berquerten anschlieÃend die S21 in HÃ¶he der GaststÃ¤tte âWaldschlÃ¶sschenâ. Wir rollten weiter durch eine blÃ¼hende Kirschallee
weiter bis nach Beckwitz. Wir durchquerten den Ort nach Osten hin und fuhren auf der SalzstraÃe weiter bis hinter dem Schwimmbad an der Oberen WalkmÃ¼hle. Ab hier beginnt jetzt die Dahlener Heide. Hinter dem Parkplatz Schwimmbad geht es dann 90Â° nach SÃ¼den durch die TorfgrÃ¤berei in die Dahlener Heide
bis zum ersten Bekleidungswechselhalt am Fliegerloch.
Nach dem Bekleidungswechsel ging es auf und ab durch den Kiefernwald der WÃ¼ste Mark WÃ¶lknitz 1,22 km nach Osten.
Hier dann eine Spitzkurve nach SÃ¼dwesten weiter. Die Waldautobahn war jetzt zu Ende und es ging auf einen Waldweg, der wahrscheinlich nie Reifen sehen wird, weiter Ã¼ber den FlÃ¶Ãgengraben zur HÃ¶he 146,2. Ab dort weiter nach Westen in Richtung Dachsberge (HÃ¶he 140,8 Meter). Kurz vor den Bergen dann nach SÃ¼den abgebogen mit einem kleinen Schlenker nach 720 m, der uns nach Westen zum SÃ¼hnekreuz am Elsbach fÃ¼hrte.
Hinter dem SÃ¼hnekreuz dann auf einer StraÃe weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zum Abzweig am Oberen Runditzteich.
Hier folgten wir den Pfeilweg nach Osten und gelangten nach 2,2 km auf den A-Weg.
Den folgten wir jetzt durch einen Buchenbestand nach SÃ¼dwesten weiter. Es ging durch das Elsbachtal bis zur HolzstraÃe. Die wurde nach SÃ¼den Ã¼berquert, dort sollte sich lt. Karte eine GaststÃ¤tte befinden, die aber im Augenblick einen PÃ¤chter suchte, wie das Schild am Eingang verriet. Also keine Pause und weiter nach Westen abgebogen durch ein kleines Feuchtgebiet, am Rand konnte man gerade noch so fahren, ohne einzusinken. Nach einigen 100 Metern gelangten wir wieder zur HolzstraÃe, dieser folgten wir bis zum Abzweig Parkplatz Tabakskiefer. In einem Bogen gelangten wir in HÃ¶he der GaststÃ¤tte âWaldrestaurantâ bei den HÃ¤usern der HospitalhÃ¼tte wieder auf die HolzstraÃe. Bis zur Pause 12:00 Uhr waren es noch 4 Minuten, so entschloss ich mich, bis zum Abzweig M-Weg, weiter zu rollen.
PÃ¼nktlich erreichten wir den Abzweig und die Bank, die schon auf uns wartete. Am Wegeschild hingen schon diverse MÃ¤ntel und SchlÃ¤uche von pannengestressten Bikern.
Nach der StÃ¤rkung ging es dann auf dem M-Weg weiter, leicht abwÃ¤rts.
Aufpassen musste man auf die jetzt hÃ¤ufiger werdenden Sandstellen. Ãber das Denkmal Brehms Ruhe ging es nach Norden bis kurz vor der Toten Magd. An der Wegekreuzung dann nach Westen weiter. Ãber uns hÃ¶rten wir dann starke RotorgerÃ¤usche, ein Polizeihubschrauber war in Standschwebe genau Ã¼ber uns.
Nach weiteren Metern sahen wir dann vor uns etliche Polizeieinsatzwagen, die uns den Weg versperrten. Mit einem kleinen Schlenker umgingen wir die Sperre und gelangten auf den doppelten A-Wg, der uns bis zum Alter Teich, Ã¶stlich Schmannewitz, fÃ¼hrte.
Hinter dem Teich ging es am Forsthaus nach Norden weiter. Nach 776 Metern bogen wir von der schÃ¶nen WAB auf einen Weg, am Rande einer Waldwiese, nach Osten ab. In nachhinein muss ich einschÃ¤tzen, dass der Weg nicht der optimalste war. Also wer die Strecke mal nachfahren mÃ¶chte, hier nicht abbiegen, sondern auf der WAB bleiben. Wir am Rand der Wiese 100 Meter weiter, dann nach Norden abgebogen. Nach wenigen Metern dann ein Stopp. Querliegende BÃ¤ume versperrten uns auf ca. 100 Meter die Weiterfahrt.
Also durch den Busch tragender und schiebender Weise. Auf den jetzt folgenden Waldweg durch ein Feuchtgebiet ging es unbeirrt weiter nach Norden durch das Pfarrholz.
Zwischendurch noch eine WasserÃ¼berquerung,
bevor wir nach dem schweiÃtreibenden Tourabschnitt am A-Weg anlangten. Wir folgten jetzt den A-Weg leicht abwÃ¤rts rollend bis zur Waldkante und erreichten die StraÃe nach Ochsensaal. Am westlichen Ortseingang
stieÃen wir auf den Rammscheweg, der uns durch eine Streuobstwiese zu den 32 HÃ¼nengrÃ¤bern fÃ¼hrte.
Siehe auch hier http://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(40277).
  Nach 500 Meter erreichten wir die ButterstraÃe. GegenÃ¼ber der ButterstraÃe ist die Strecke durch Astschnitt versperrt, weil der Weg hier durch eine Baumschule fÃ¼hrt. Jetzt folgen wir den S-Weg nach Westen weiter bis zum historischen Grenzstein Nr. 24
der die Grenze zwischen PreuÃen und Sachsen markierte. Ab hier kann man den Schildauer Berg, mit einer HÃ¶he von 217,2 Metern, erreichen. In einem leichten Bogen fahrend erreichten wir nach 1,4 km den westlichen Rand des Waldgebietes Dahlener Heide.
Den S-Weg folgten wir weiter nach Westen, jetzt mit stÃ¤rkerer Kette rechts,
durchquerten das Waldgebiet Klinge nach Weste
und gelangten in einem leichten Bogen Ã¼ber RÃ¶cknitz nach BÃ¶hlitz.
Ab BÃ¶hlitz dann auf einer blÃ¼henden Kirschallee
weiter bis in das Muldetal bei Thallwitz.
Ab hier dann jetzt mit erhÃ¶hter Trittfrequenz auf den Mulderadweg bis nach Eilenburg zum Bahnhof. Zugabfahrt war 14:37 Uhr. Leider sahen wir nur noch die RÃ¼cklichter des Triebwagens in 400 Meter Entfernung. Nun macht ja nichts, ich sah ca. 300 Meter vom Bahnhof entfernt einen Pennymarkt mit BÃ¤cker und Metzgerfiliale. Also retour und hin zum Kaffee, Kuchen
und was es sonst noch so an Kalorien gab. Der Zug um 15:37 Uhr war dann aber unserer, sogar mit Snackversorgung durch das Begleitpersonal.
Es war wieder eine interessante Tour durch eine vollkommen unbekannte Gegend. Insgesamt waren es 72,3 km und 455 HM. Das Wetter war fÃ¼r die Tour gerade richtig von Sonne bis bewÃ¶lkt war alles dabei. Alle Wege waren, bis auf den wenigen Ausnahmen, allsamt gut zu befahren.
Und nÃ¤chste Woche geht es auf zur Vorharzquerung. Von Quedlinburg Ã¼ber das Josefskreuz nach Berga zum Bahnhof.
Im Anhang der Track.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2012)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 02.05. die erste Stempeltour 2012.
Start: 10:26 Uhr in Wallwitz
Strecke: Bahhof Wallwitz- Petersberg Museum Stempelstelle 35- weiter über den Petersberg bis Krosigk- Merbitz- Domnitz- Dossel- Rothenburg Stempelstelle 33- Saaleradweg bis Wettin Stempelstelle 01- Saaleradweg bis Brachwitz Fähre- weiter rechtes Saaleufer bis Trotha- Saale Krug zum Grünen Kranze Stempelstelle 04- Weiter Saaleradweg über Holleben bis Schloss Schkopau Stempelstelle 36- weiter Merseburg Stempelstelle 08
Abfahrt mit DB und Hopperticket ab WSF um 09:05 Uhr Gleis 3
Abfahrt Merseburg mit MDV-Ticket ab 09:23 Uhr Gleis 5
Abfahrt ab Halle nach Wallwitz 10:10 Uhr Gleis 12
Länge 79 km
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12917


----------



## Kasebi (27. April 2012)

Hallo Andi 
Ich komme auf jeden Fall. Fahre gleich los. Bitte warten wenns ein paar Minuten später wird.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (27. April 2012)

Hallo, es war mal wieder eine supertolle Runde mit netten Menschen und ein schönes Wetter. Ich stelle dann mal, wie versprochen, den nächsten Termin in die RundeFreitag) 25.Mai 2012     Vielen Dank an den Würstchenspendierer Andy


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, es war mal wieder eine supertolle Runde mit netten Menschen und ein schönes Wetter. Ich stelle dann mal, wie versprochen, den nächsten Termin in die RundeFreitag) 25.Mai 1012     Vielen Dank an den Würstchenspendierer Andy


Ja fand ich auch, war wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung. Und auch von mir, Dank dem Spender Andi.
Der 25.05. ist demnach ein Freitag, da könnte man ja gleich für den Sonnabend eine Ausfahrt planen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2012)

Hallo,
gestern fand wieder die abendliche Sternfahrt der BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Freuden zum Grillen 04-2012 am Südfeldsee statt.
Treffpunkt war wieder der Rastplatz Baggerschaufel am See. Wir aus Merseburg starteten um 18:33 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark, bei angenehm abendlichen Temperaturen. Mit dabei waren außer mir noch Bonsaibikerin, leffith sowie vom Merseburger Radverein Erich und Harti.
Wir rollten dann ganz entspannt, d.h. BB hatte wohl schon großen Hunger, weil sie die Heerstraße mit Kette rechts lang sauste.
Als wir in Höhe Hafen Südfeldsee anlangten, sahen wir die 300 Meter vor uns die Weißenfelser rollen,
die da waren andi65, Reinhard1, Kasebi und Manfred.
Wir rollten kurz hinter ihnen auf dem Grillplatz ein.
Andi65 hatte wieder die superschmeckenden Knobis mitgebracht. Diesmal brauchten wir zwei Einweggrills, die wir dann nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten auch zum Glühen gebracht haben.
Bei angenehmen Gesprächen rund ums Bike, sowie der nächsten Tourziele für die Sommermonate überbrückten wir die Zeit bis zum Anbeißen der Würste.
Sie schmeckten wieder hervorragend.
Gegen 20:30 Uhr wurde die vorgefundene Ausgangslage wieder hergestellt. Danach ging es wieder langsam in die Heimatorte zurück. Zumindestens dachte ich das es langsam zurück ging. Irgendwie ist man in der Dunkelheit immer schneller als im Hellen.
Wahrscheinlich durch den fokussierten Blick auf den Lichtkegel. Weil man dann wenigstens nicht durch alles, was irgendwie gefährlich sein könnte, abgelenkt wird. Zurück ging es auf dem Radweg am Ostufer des Runstedter See, in dem sich noch die letzten Reste der untergehenden Sonne spiegelten.
War wieder ein schöner Abend gewesen, der gewiss im Monat Mai wiederholt werden wird. BB hat ja schon mal einen Termin vorgeschlagen, 25.05.
Allen eine schöne Woche und interessante Touren über den Brückentag und Feiertag.


----------



## Kasebi (28. April 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Ich stelle dann mal, wie versprochen, den nächsten Termin in die RundeFreitag) 25.Mai 1012



Das ist der Freitag vor Pfingsten. Da kann ich nicht. Schade. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2012)

@Reinhard1,
von den BRUSTGURTFAHRERN alles gute zum Geburtstag. Immer mindestens 2 bar Reifendruck in den Schläuchen und viele schöne Touren.


----------



## Kasebi (29. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Reinhard1,
> von den BRUSTGURTFAHRERN alles gute zum Geburtstag.
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn Udo ja in unser aller Namen gesprochen hat noch mal *Herzlichen Glückwunsch*
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## andi65 (29. April 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, es war mal wieder....... schönes Wetter. Ich stelle dann mal, wie versprochen, den nächsten Termin in die RundeFreitag) 25.Mai 1012   Vielen Dank.....


Hallo Bonsai,
ich will ja nicht immer als Nörgler dastehen, aber leider kann ich am 25.05. 1012 auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Bonsai,
> ich will ja nicht immer als Nörgler dastehen, aber leider kann ich am 25.05. 1012 auch nicht.


Also Bonsaibikerin, nach Rücksprache mit Andi65, der mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge half muss ich leider auch absagen. Ich kann mich noch nicht (leider) in die Vergangenheit beamen. Aber 2012 am 25.05. da könnte ich.


----------



## leffith (29. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also Bonsaibikerin, nach Rücksprache mit Andi65, der mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge half muss ich leider auch absagen. Ich kann mich noch nicht (leider) in die Vergangenheit beamen. Aber 2012 am 25.05. da könnte ich.



Hahaha, ich schmeiß mich weg. Glaube wir müssen das mit dem Datum noch etwas üben.


----------



## Kasebi (29. April 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Bonsai,
> ich will ja nicht immer als Nörgler dastehen, aber leider kann ich am 25.05. 1012 auch nicht.



Bei mir ist der Groschen auch nur Centweise gefallen. Wenn wir da mit unseren Stahl/Alu/Kohle Rössern auftauchen würden.  Wir würden jede Schlacht kampflos gewinnen um anschließend auf dem Scheiterhaufen zu enden. Ich kann am 25.5. anno2012 trotzdem nicht
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (29. April 2012)

Oh mann. Ich bin scheinbar doch zu alt für den Computervortschritt, aber man soll ja angeblich nie auslernen. Da muß ich wohl noch etwas üben. Beim  nächsten mal kann ich es dann aber


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (29. April 2012)

Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag Reinhard von Bb und leffith. Viele schöne Touren und Kilometer auf dem Tacho


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2012)

Hallo,
heute, zur White-Rock-Tourenteamtour, fanden sich 18 Bikerinnen und Biker, nicht alle vom Tourenteam, auf dem Marktplatz in WeiÃenfels ein.
Ich war heute der Guide, aber mit so vielen Teilnehmern hatte ich absolut nicht gerechnet, wahrscheinlich lag es am heutigen traumhaften Wetter.
Die Anfahrt von Merseburg bis WSF fÃ¼hrte ich mal ausnahmsweise mit der DB durch. PÃ¼nktlich, mit dem letzten Gongschlag der Rathausturmuhr, starteten wir zur Tour. Wir fuhren die Leipziger StraÃe Richtung Osten
bis zur BrÃ¼cke der B91 Ã¼ber die Saale. Hier ein kurzer Halt, dann ein GeburtstagstÃ¤ndchen fÃ¼r Reinhard1.
Nach der Gratulationskur dann weiter auf dem Saaleradweg rechtes Ufer bis nach Delitz. Ab hier dann nach Osten durch den Ort und am auf dem Wirtschaftsweg aus dem Saaletal hoch zur Hochebene von LÃ¼tzen und Umgebung. Also Richtung Weinberg und BAB 9. Nach dem Ãberqueren der BAB 9 weiter auf dem Heerweg bis zur L189. Die StraÃe wurde Ã¼berquert und wir rollten auf der Schulstrasse durch GroÃgÃ¶hren nach KleingÃ¶hren. Weiter ging es Ã¼ber StÃ¶Ãwitz nach SÃ¶ssen. Ab SÃ¶ssen dann am Sportplatz vorbei weiter nach Osten Ã¼ber einen Wiesenweg
der uns nach KÃ¶lzen brachte. Auf der KÃ¶lzener StraÃe, die sicherlich noch aus der Zeit von der Schlacht bei GrossgÃ¶rschen stammt, rollten wir dann in Starsiedel ein, hier schlossen sich uns dann noch zwei Biker an. Wir fuhren weiter auf der GrossgÃ¶rschener StraÃe bis GrossgÃ¶rschen, vorbei am Scharnhorstdenkmal.
Am nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsrand von GrossgÃ¶rschen ging es auf dem Kitzener Weg nach Hohenlohe. Das Hindernis Wegbarriere in Hohenlohe
wurde Ã¼berwunden und wir rollten weiter auf dem Radweg bis LÃ¶ben. Ab LÃ¶ben dann Ã¼ber Zitzschen und der weiÃen Elster zum Zwenkauer See.
Hier ein kurzer Besichtigungshalt. Die neue Achterbahn von Belantis konnte man gut in Aktion sehen, nur wir hÃ¶rten die Lustschreie nicht, war noch zu weit entfernt. Jetzt fuhren wir auf den unbefestigten Weg am SÃ¼dufer des Sees bis zum Aussichtspunkt, 
hier dann eine kurze Rast mit einer kleinen GelÃ¤ndeorientierung. Weiter ging es auf dem Uferweg bis zum Zwenkauer Hafen,
muss noch einiges Wasser in den See flieÃen bis dort ein Boot festmachen kann. Weiter ging es auf dem oberen Rundweg bis zur Kehre am sÃ¼dlichsten Zipfel des zukÃ¼nftigen Sees. Ab hier dann weiter in einem Bogen von Osten nach Norden
bis zur BAB 38 BrÃ¼cke. Unter dieser dann durch und wir gelangten zum Cospudener See SÃ¼dzipfel. Jetzt hatten wir natÃ¼rlich enormen Gegenverkehr in Form von LÃ¤ufern, Bikern, Inlineskatern und Hundebesitzern. In HÃ¶he des Nordufers des Elsterstausees, ohne Wasser, bogen wir vom See ab in Richtung Knauthain. Der Ort wurde in westlicher Richtung durchquert bis zur Rehbacher StraÃe. Auf dieser StraÃe erreichten wir dann Rehbach,
Ã¼berquerten die B186 und fuhren auf dem Wirtschaftsweg weiter in westlicher Richtung bis Seebenisch. In Seebenisch erreichten wir den Radweg LÃ¼tzen Kulkwitzer See. Auf diesem Weg ging es dann wieder retour nach Westen Ã¼ber die Landesgrenze bis nach LÃ¼tzen. In LÃ¼tzen im Schlosspark das obligatorische Gruppenfoto.
Hier dann Tourende, das Eiskaffee âEisbÃ¤râ hatte leider noch nicht geÃ¶ffnet. Bis hierher hatten wir dann 56,2 km bei guten 30Â°C, aber leicht bewÃ¶lktem Himmel absolviert. Die Wege waren allesamt gut fahrbar, auch fÃ¼r TrekkingrÃ¤der. Pannen gab es keine und die Wasserflaschen scheinen auch gereicht zu haben.
Dank an meine Mitfahrer, die wegen meines langsamen Tempos nicht gemurrt hatten. Euch eine schÃ¶ne Woche, bis demnÃ¤chst vielleicht wieder mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2012)

Hallo,
heute wurden die Radlerpässe des [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. ausgeliefert.
So dass pünktlich zum 01.05. mit der Stempeljagd begonnen werden kann.
@Bb und leffith, Reinhard1 hat heute einige Exemplare beschafft und werden am Mittwoch zur ersten Stempeltour an euch übergeben.
[/FONT]


----------



## Reinhard1 (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Brustgurtfahrer,

ich danke für die Glückwünsche.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
gleich geht es los die ersten 6 Stempel in den Radlerpass zu holen.
Start ist heute der Bahnhof Domnitz. Dann weiter über Rothenburg-Wettin-Petersberg- Franzosenstein- Halle- Holleben-Schkopau bis nach Meseburg.
Abfahrt 09:22 Uhr ab Merseburg mit DB. Wer also mit möchte sollte dann am Bahnhof sein. Einige blanko Radlerpässe haben wir noch dabei.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
heute fand die erste Saale-Unstrut-Radlerpasstour 2012 vom Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. statt. Es waren mit dabei Reinhard1 und JÃ¼rgen aus WSF sowie Bonsaibikerin und ich aus Merseburg.
Reinhard1 hatte die PÃ¤sse am 30.04. beschafft und etliche Exemplare mitgebracht. Mit der Bahn ging es bis nach Domnitz,
hier Start zur Ersten 6 Stempeltour. Laut Karte war eigentlich am Bahnhof Domnitz die ehemalige LadestraÃe eine Sackgasse. Ich versuchte es trotzdem, vielleicht gab es einen Weg, der nach der Wendeschleife weiter nach Norden fÃ¼hrt bis zum Wirtschaftsweg von Dalena nach Dornitz. Am Anfang sah man auch im Gras eine Fahrzeugspur,
die ich natÃ¼rlich folgte. Die Rasenkante zum Gleisbett wurde wurde enger und endete dann auf einem Feld. Da es ja kein rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts, sondern nur ein vorwÃ¤rts gibt sind wir dann die letzten 400 Meter am Feldrand
weiter bis zum BahnÃ¼bergang Dornitz. Der BahnÃ¼bergang wurde nach Westen bis zur L156 Ã¼berquert.
Ein StÃ¼ck auf der L156 nach Norden bis zum Abzweig Rothenburg. Die letzten 2 km bis nach Rothenburg zur Stempelstelle 35 rollten wir dann auf der ZufahrtsstraÃe bergab. In der dortigen BÃ¤ckerei
gab es dann den ersten Stempel. Wir waren nicht die Ersten, Johannes aus Angersdorf war schon vor uns da.
Es war Zeit fÃ¼r Kaffee und Kuchen, schmeckte sehr lecker. Danach ging es auf dem Saaleradweg
bis nach Wettin zur Stempelstelle 01. Auch hier waren wir nicht die ersten, sind aber vom Johannes schon mal angekÃ¼ndigt worden. Nach dem Abstempeln dann weiter auf dem Radweg bis MÃ¼cheln. Am Abzweig Templerkapelle sind wir geradeaus auf dem Sandweg weiter leicht bergan weitergefahren.
Ist eine AbkÃ¼rzung nach Gimritz.
Es war eine schÃ¶ne Strecke, die durchaus auch sehr gut mit dem Trekingrad zu fahren ist.
Ortsausgang Grimnitz dann auf der OrtsverbindungsstraÃe weiter bis Beidersee. Auf dieser Strecke viel uns auf, dass es kaum noch groÃe FlÃ¤chen mit erdbrauner und grÃ¼ner Farbe gibt, alles ist in Gelb getaucht.
Ab Beidersee weiter nach Norden nach Sylbitz und Trebitz. Von Trebitz dann nach Nordosten zum Petersberg. Die Zufahrt ist immer noch wegen StraÃenbauarbeiten gesperrt. Die nÃ¤chste Stempelstelle 35, das Museum wurde angefahren. Hier dann Mittagspause und die Flaschen aufgefÃ¼llt. Ab em Museum dann weiter auf dem Lutherweg Ã¼ber KÃ¼tten am Franzosenstein vorbei nach Halle- Trotha. Am Zoo dann zum Saale-Ufer und Ã¼ber die GibichensteinbrÃ¼cke zur GaststÃ¤tte âKrug zum GrÃ¼nen Kranzeâ.
Da wir heute und Ã¼berhaupt die Ersten waren, die einen Stempel abholen wollten, gab es vom Wirt erst einmal Eis auf Kosten des Hauses fÃ¼r uns vier. DafÃ¼r unser Dank.
Weiter ging es auf dem Saaleradweg Ã¼ber die PeiÃnitzinsel Richtung BÃ¶llberg. Weiter auf den Radweg Ã¼ber WÃ¶rmlitz nach Beesen. Hier wurde die WeiÃe Elster auf der SchafsbrÃ¼cke Ã¼berquert. Dann weiter quer durch die Elster - Steinlacheaue
zur Steinlache. Die Steinlache wurde an der Furt Ã¼berquert und nach der Ãberquerung bis zum Saaleradweg nach Planena weiter gerollt. Es ging dann auf dem Saaleradweg weiter an der ICE-Baustelle vorbei bis zum Schloss Schkopau.Hier gab es den Stempel Nr.36. Der musste erst gesucht werden, wir waren die ersten die den haben wollten.
Der SchoÃpark wurde aber ordnungsgemÃ¤Ã schiebend durchquert.
Ab Schkopau dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis nach Merseburg zur Touristinformation. Hier gab es dann den 6. Stempel Nr.8. Reinhard1 und JÃ¼rgen sind dann auf dem Radweg weiter nach WeiÃenfels zurÃ¼ck, nicht ohne sich noch Stempel Nr.7 in Bad DÃ¼renberg an der Radstation geholt zu haben. Es war eine schÃ¶ne warme Tour, die Geschwindigkeit lag so bei 18,4 km/h im Schnitt. Alle Wege waren sehr gut fahrbar. Es sind dann fÃ¼r die Merseburger 74 km geworden. Reinhard1 wird dann sicherlich so auf knappe 100 km gekommen sein.
Am Freitag findet die NÃ¤chste sechs Stempeltour statt. Start 09:00 Uhr Merseburg Parkplatz Airpark. Zweiter Treffpunkt BrÃ¼cke BAB 38 HeerstraÃe so um 09:20 Uhr.
Die Strecke fÃ¼hrt dann Ã¼ber WÃ¼nsch- Querfurt- Leimbach- Lodersleben- FarnstÃ¤dt- Aseleben- Seeburg- HÃ¶hnstedt- Teutschental- Bad LauchstÃ¤dt bis nach Merseburg, knappe 96 km.
Ein kleines Video folgt demnÃ¤chst.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Anmeldung zur Stempeltour Nr. 2 hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12933
Freitag 09:00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Airpark. So um die 95 km.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/Wirtschaftsweg nach Rothenburg


----------



## madmax_16v (4. Mai 2012)

guten morgen !!! oh je... was hab ich nur alles wieder verpasst... die white rock- tour sah auch sehr gut aus... !
leider sitze ich erst seit gestern wieder auf dem bike... ich hatte mich an der hand verletzt  

euch heute viel spass bei eurer runde... !

@udo - gestern stand unserer braunsbedra tour an - dank deiner guten vorbereitung konnte ich da mal den guide spielen :-D 

viele grüße


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo, es war eine super Runde mit netten Menschen und tolles Wetter. Wir haben 106km und 6 Stempel eingefahren. Lieben Dank dem Tourguide für die schöne Runde in unseren Lande


----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
heute waren Bonsaibikerin, Ohmtroll, Bikermario und ich auf der Tour zweiten Stempeltour.
Treffpunkt war der Parkplatz Airpark 09:00 Uhr. Fünf Minuten vor der Zeit waren alle zur Stelle. So konnte auch sogleich mit der Tour begonnen werden. Es ging über den alten Flugplatz zur Heerstraße. Dort verabschiedete sich Bikermario von uns, er hatte Probleme mit seinem Umwerfer, konnte nicht mehr auf das große Kettenblatt schalten. Zu dritt ging es dann auf der Heerstraße bis zur Klobikauer Halde. Wir fuhren am Nordhang auf einen Waldweg bis zur nördlichen Waldkante und folgten dann der alten Straße nach Oberklobikau.
Ortsausgang Oberklobikau sind wir dann auf die Baustraße der neuen ICE-Trasse abgebogen. Dieser folgten wir bis zur neuen noch im Bau feindlichen Brücke, die nach Wünsch führt. In Wünsch war unserer heutige erste Stempelanlaufstelle, das Strohballenhaus. Im Hof stand ein Mann in Schwarz, der erst einmal gestreichelt wurde,
soll ja bekanntlich Glück bringen. Wir suchten und fanden das Büro, um den Stempel abzuholen. So einfach ließ uns die charmante Dame dann doch nicht ziehen, wir bekamen eine Sonderführung durch das Strohballenhaus, dem Museum, der Schlachterei, Bäckerei mit Steinofen, Unterkünfte für die Schulklassen und noch zum Abschluss die Schusterwerkstatt.
War sehr interessant und ist für Familien mit Kindern auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert. Die Zeit der Führung war eigentlich nicht in meiner Weg-Zeit Berechnung vorgesehen gewesen und musste bis Querfurt wieder rausgeholt werden. Weiter ging es am Ufer der Schwarzeiche entlang bis nach Langeneichstädt. Ab hier folgten wir den drei Städteradweg Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben über die Langeneichstädter Warte
und Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf nach Querfurt zur Burg. Der Westwind war heute nicht so stark, sodass wir in Querfurt wieder in dem Zeitfenster meiner Berechnung waren. Den zweiten Stempel gab es dann im Burgmuseum.
Die Burg verließen wir durch das Westtor und folgten den Höhenweg südlich des Quernetals nach Südwesten.  Wie erreichten nach einer schönen Abfahrt die L172 und folgten den Verlauf auf den dortigen Radweg weiter nach Westen bis zum Leimbacher Gasthof, Stempel Nummer 3 für den heutigen Tag. Da es noch nicht 12:00 Uhr war, fuhren wir gleich weiter, jetzt aber nach Norden über Leimbach nach Lodersleben. Ab Lodersleben dann weiter nordwärts bis Gatterstedt, hier gibt es noch Eis, wo die Kugel noch 40 cent kostet.
Am Ostausgang von Gatterstedt bogen wir wieder nach Norden ab und fuhren auf einer sehr schönen langen Kopfsteinpflasterstraße weiter bis Oberfarnstädt.
Gut das man mit dem Fully unterwegs war. Wir mussten ja die BAB 38 überqueren und da gibt es nur die Möglichkeit über Unterfarnstädt bis nach Alberstedt zu fahren. Ab Alberstedt dann weiter nach Norden 
bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang von Erdeborn. Hier bogen wir in den Aselebener Weg nach Nordosten ab. Es ging auf einen Wiesenweg über Windmühlenberg
und Höllenberg bis nach Aseleben. Hier holten wir uns Stempel Nummer 4 im dortigen Hotel ab. Auf dem Radweg ging es dann am Südufer des Süßen Sees nach Seeburg.
Durch Seeburg nordwärts, östlich am Sperlingsberg vorbei bis zum Lutherweg, den wir dann durch ein Tal der Weinberge hoch bis Höhnstedt folgten. In der Wein und Touristikinformation gab es dann den Stempel Nummer 5.
Bonsaibikerin und ich wurden sofort wiedererkannt. In der benachbarten Gaststätte noch einen Kaffee getrunken, bis es dann durch die Weinberge wieder runter zum Kerner See ging. Beim Fischer am Kerner See gab es jetzt lecker Fischbrötchen.
Nach dem das Sättigungsgefühl eingetreten war machten wir uns wieder auf unserer Strecke nach Wansleben am See.
Ca. 1100 Meter nach der Ortschaft bogen wir nach Süden ab und erreichten nach geraumer Zeit des Fahrens auf einen Wirtschaftsweg Teutschental West. Noch ein kleiner Abstecher zum Schloß und Schloßpark
wegen der Kultur und durch den alten Park weiter nach Süden bis Großgräfendorf. Ab hier dann auf dem Radweg, der am südlichen Ortsrand nach Osten bis zu den Kuranlagen Bad Lauchstädt führt. Hier gab es dann den sechsten Stempel des heutigen Tages. Im Kaffe an den Kollonaden den letzten Pott Kaffee für den heutigen Tag. Bad Lauchstädt verließen wir auf einen Feldweg nach Süden, der an der ICE- Trasse endete. An der dortigen Brückenbaustelle wurde ein Weg für die Überquerung gesucht und auch gefunden. Der letzte Abschnitt ging über eine etwas wacklige Holzbrücke,
danach weiter auf der alten Ortsverbindungsstraße Burgstaden-Bad Lauchstädt. In Burgstaden ging es über die Schwarzeiche nach Süden hoch zur Heerstraße. Wir folgten der Heerstraße nach Osten bis zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour.
  Landschaftlich war die heutige Tour eher unspektakulär, hatte aber auch ihre Reize gehabt. Das Wetter hat wieder gepasst. Insgesamt zeigte mein Tacho dann 106 km und das GPS noch 836 HM an. Dank an meine beiden Mitfahrer, die auf den Höhen immer schön auf mich gewartet hatten.
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=whjdlzztxcllqwje


----------



## Bikermario (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich wäre ja wirklich gern noch weiter mitgefahren, aber das sollte wohl heute nicht mein Tag sein. Früh riss mir der Schnürsenkel und auf der Fahrt zum Treffpunkt wollte ich zwischen einer Straßenbariere und einem großen Steinblumenkübel durchfahren und bin mit der Pedale hängen geblieben.
Das heißt also von etwa 22 km/h auf null in einer halben Sekunde.
AUWA!!!!!!
 So und zum "guten" Schluß dann noch die Probleme mit der Schaltung.
Nun werd ich erstmal meine Wunden lecken und eine Reperatur am Bike vornehmen.Alles wird wiedergut.
Gruß Bikermario

P.S. Hier noch ein Bild vom Unfallübeltäter


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Mai 2012)

Udo hat ja die Stempeltour vom Freitag sehr schön beschrieben und bebildert 
Aber ich will mich noch zu Wort melden. Einmal um mich bei meinen Mitfahrern für die angenehme Begleitung zu bedanken  ... und außerdem noch einige Fotos beizusteuern:

Stempelstelle Querfurt:







An den Apfel-Plantagen vorbei zum Süßen See:










Stempelstelle Strandhotel Aseleben am Süßen See:










Im Anstieg Weinberge von Seeburg Richtung Höhnstedt :






Kombinierte Stempel-, Telefonier- und Kaffeepause in Bad Lauchstedt:






Es war mal für mich etwas anderes als immer nur im Wald rumfahren: Viele unterschiedliche Feldwege und gepflasterte Dorfstraßen, touristisch sehr interessante Stempelstellen, alte/neue Bahnstrecken, mehrere A38-Querungen, blühende Fliederalleen und sich vermehrende Windkraftanlagen. 
Und natürlich Udo-Wetter! 
Jedenfalls komme ich gern wieder zu einer Stempeltour wenn es passt. 
Zeit ist ja auch noch bis Jahresende, um das Stempelblatt zu füllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (5. Mai 2012)

Nach Absprache ist nun der 30.05.2012der Grilltermin. Hab das auch im Terminplaner geändert( ist auch alles richtig geschrieben. Andy65 kannst ja nochmal darüber schaun) Allen ein schönes WE


----------



## fuluri (5. Mai 2012)

Findet sich in Merseburg morgen vormittag jemand um eine kleine nette Runde zu drehen?

Ich bin aus Halle und würde morgen gern ne Runde fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2012)

fuluri schrieb:


> Findet sich in Merseburg morgen vormittag jemand um eine kleine nette Runde zu drehen?
> 
> Ich bin aus Halle und würde morgen gern ne Runde fahren.


Bonsaibikerin und leffith wollten morgen eine Runde drehen. Schick doch mal eine PN an sie.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
am 09.05. findet die 3. Stempeltour statt. Es geht über 103 km und 9 Stempel.
*Strecke:* Merseburg Airpark- Frankleben- Südufer Geiseltalsee- Mücheln- Schnellroda- Osterbergtunnel- Kalzendorf- Steigra- Karsdorf- Reinsdorf- Nebra- Memleben- Orlas- Bad Bibra (hier kann Käse in der Käsescheune gebunkert werden)- Burgscheidungen- Laucha- Gleina- Baumersroda- Schortau- Geiseltalsee- Frankleben- Merseburg
  Start: 09:00 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark
Treffpunkt 2: 09:30 Uhr Kirche Frankleben
  Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12933


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
war heute mal im Tal der Selke unterwegs, um Stempel der Harzer Wandernadel zu suchen, alledings zu Fuß. Sehr schöne Gegend, werde das Selkatal und die Hänge links und rechts in diesem Jahr noch einen Besuch mit dem Bike abstatten.
Wer hat denn Lust mich morgen um 12:10 Uhr zu einer Runde Richtung Lützen zu begleiten. Sind mindestens zwei Stempel drin.
Start wäre 12:12 Uhr Parkplatz Pennymarkt an der B91.


----------



## Bikermario (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo Udo!
Ich wollte bloß mal fragen, ob die Tour am Mittwoch auch Trekkingrad tauglich ist, oder ob das Mountenbike die bessere Wahl wäre.
Wann ungefähr hast du denn vor ins Selketal zu fahren? Das wird bestimmt ne super Tour.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Ich wollte bloß mal fragen, ob die Tour am Mittwoch auch Trekkingrad tauglich ist, oder ob das Mountenbike die bessere Wahl wäre.
> Wann ungefähr hast du denn vor ins Selketal zu fahren? Das wird bestimmt ne super Tour.
> Gruß Bikermario


Ist Trekkingrad tauglich.
Selketal bin ich noch bei der Streckenbearbeitung.


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Mai 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Selketal bin ich noch bei der Streckenbearbeitung.


Wegen dem Selketal könntet ihr den PeterGoldhammer fragen. Er kennt sich dort bestens aus und hat auch schon Touren dort "veranstaltet".


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
nachfolgend noch zwei kleine Videos von der ersten und zweiten Radlerpasstour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
das Wetter am heutigen frühen morgen war ja alles andere als schön.
Trotzdem startete ich mit Damenbegleitung zur Geiseltalseeumrundung. Die Felder waren mit einem Nebelschleier überzogen, die Windräder schauten wie großer Spargel aus dem Nebeldunst. Nach erreichen des Geiseltalsees am Ufer Frankleben sah der See noch gespenstischer aus.

Aber je weiter die Zeit voranschritt, desto mehr lichtete sich der Nebel über den See.

Auf Höhe Neudietendorf, Irrgarten Geiseltalpferdchen, war dann schon die ehemalige Mittelhalde zu sehen.

Die Ferienhäuser an der Marina Mücheln sind teilweise schon bezogen, an den anderen wird noch gearbeitet, werden sicherlich aber in den nächsten Wochen fertiggestellt werden.
Ab dem Nordufer, Aussichtspunkt Wünsch, bevor es den Hang zum Winberg hochgeht, versuchte die Sonne die Oberhand über den Nebel zu gewinnen.

Wie man sehen kann, ließen die Damen nichts anbrennen und zeigten den alten Herrn ihre Hinterreifen.
Oben am Weinberg angekommen riß dann die Nebeldecke völlig aus und die Sonne begann sofort kräfzig zu wärmen.

Wie man hier mit Blick vom Weinberg, in Richtung Stöbnitz, sehen kann. Ab hier dann aber nur noch abwärts bis Frankleben. Unterwegs merkte ich, dass mein Vorderrad weniger Luft hatte als beim Start.
Wahrscheinlich ein kleiner Durchschlag, aber ich habe ja die Michelinschläuche drin. Luft Nachpumpen und der Schlauch ist wieder dicht. Sind wirklich Klasse Schläuche, kann ich nur empfehlen. Aber sie sind eben nichts für Gewichtstuner.
War eine schöne Runde mit Damenbegleitung, freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 09.05. findet die 3. Stempeltour statt. Es geht über 103 km und 9 Stempel......
> Start: 09:00 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark
> Treffpunkt 2: 09:30 Uhr Kirche Frankleben
> ...


Wegen Regen auf den 10.05. verlegt worden.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
da es ja heute Vormittag nichts mit unserer Stempeltour Nummer 3 geworden ist (Regen), haben Bonsaibikerin und ich uns am späten Vormittag kurz entschlossen eine lockere Runde nach Weißenfels zu drehen.
Gestartet sind wir dann um 12:45 Uhr Richtung Weißenfels über Großkorbetha und Saaleradweg, um uns den ersten heutigen Stempel abzuholen. Nach ca. 500 Metern war nichts mehr mit locker, es wurde langsam schweißtreibend. Jedenfalls nach 1 Stunde und 8 Minuten hatten wir unseren ersten Stempel bei der Touristinformation auf dem Markt abgeholt. Ich entschloss mich dann den Saaleradweg bis Dehlitz zu fahren und von dort auf dem Wirtschaftsweg das Saaletal nach Osten zu verlassen. Kurz vor der Überfahrt über die BAB 38 bogen wir nach Süden ab, es ging jetzt in das Rippachtal runter. An der Feldmühle 90° nach Osten am Ufer der Rippach weiter bis nach Rippach zum Gasthaus "Weißer Schwan", hier Stempel Nummer 2. Der Gasthof hat schon seine Tradition. Hier fiel am 01.05.1813, im Vorfeld der Schlacht bei Großgörschen bei einem  Rekognoszierungsritt (Erkundungsritt) der Oberbefehlshaber der gesamten französischen Reiterei Marschall von Frankreich Jean-Baptiste Bessières.
(http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Bessieres.jpg&filetimestamp=20050810122554)

Unweit vom Gasthof befindet sich noch eine Gedenkstele an der Stelle wo er von einer Kanonenkugel getroffen wurde.
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Gedenkstein_Marschall_Bessi%C3%A8res.JPG&filetimestamp=20110702164847
Von hier ging es dann auf direktem Wege nach Lützen in das Eiscafe` "Toscana". Hier gibt es im neben Eis auch lecker Kuchen, große Stücke. Der Mohnkuchen ist zu empfehlen. Im Kaffee "Eisbär" gibt es neben Eis leider keinen Kuchen.
Hier dann Stempel Nummer 3 und sofort weiter nach Bad Dürrenberg zur Radstation am Saalewehr, um den vierten Stempel am heutigen Tag abzuholen. Die Rückfahrt zum Ausgangspunkt dann wieder auf dem Saaleradweg. Am Ende war es dann doch nicht so locker wie geplant. Wir hatten im Ziel 60 km abgespult, mit einen Schnitt von 22 km/h, dank dem Rückenwind ab Rippach.
Und Morgen um 09:00 Uhr findet dann die verschobene Tour von heute statt.


----------



## Reinhard1 (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ihr zwei Stempelhaie, das war ja ein ordentlicher Schnitt.
Diese Stempel hab ich schon.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (10. Mai 2012)

Sind zurück von einer Klasse-Stempeltour, bei super Wetter und netten Mitfahrern.Dank an alle LG Bb
Ganz wichtig:in Bad Bibra 2,6 kg Käse gebunkert


----------



## Udo1 (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
heute fand die um einen Tag verschobene Radlerpasstour Nummer 3 statt. Um 09:00 Uhr starteten Bonsaibikerin und ich zur Tour. Es ging auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg nach Frankleben. An der Kirche wartete schon Reinhard1 mit Jürgen auf uns. Zu viert ging es dann zum Geiseltalsee. Auf dem Rundweg fuhren wir die erste Stempelstelle, Info-Punkt Neumark, an. Wir waren etwas zu zeitig, aber es war schon jemand da, der unseren Radlerpass abstempelte. Weiter ging es auf dem oberen Rundweg nach Mücheln, in der dortigen Touristinformation, neben dem Rathaus gelegen, gab es dann den zweiten Stempel auf der heutigen Tour.
Vom Marktplatz fuhren wir weiter zur Geisel und folgten deren Lauf bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Mücheln- Schnellroda. Wir folgten dieser Straße bis zu den 3 alten Windrädern. Dort bogen wir auf den asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg ab, der uns bis zum Osterbergtunnel führte, das letzte Teilstück dann ohne Asphalt.
Neben dem Osterbergtunnel der ICE- Strecke hat man schon ein Stück Gleis verlegt für die Draisine. Wenn der neue Infopunkt der DB aufgebaut ist, kann man dort mit einer Draisine fahren. Ab dem Osterbergtunnel war es dann nicht mehr weit bis Steigra. Ab Steigra dann die Serpentinenstraße runter bis Karsdorf. Auf dem letzten Teilstück sah man dann die neue ICE- Brücke,
die dort das Unstruttal überspannt. In Karsdorf war die Kanustation der nächste Anlaufpunkt für Stempel Nummer 3. 
Ab Karsdorf fuhren wir auf dem Unstrutradweg bis nach Reinsdorf, überquerten dort die Unstrut und fuhren auf dem rechtsseitigen Ufer der Unstrut weiter bis Nebra. Im Bereich Nebra ist der Radweg neu gebaut worden, alles asphaltiert, für RR sehr gut geeignet. In Nebra dann wieder auf die linke Seite der Unstrut gewechselt und dem Radweg weiter bis Wangen gefolgt.
In Wangen machten wir einen Abstecher zu Marias guter Stube zum Mittagessen. Das Tagesgericht heute Senfsoße mit Eier, schmeckte super lecker. Man futtert dort eben wie bei Muttern.
Nach dem Mittagsmahl dann das letzte Teilstück des Unstrutradweges
weiter bis zur Klosteranlage Memleben.
Der Eingangsbereich ist völlig neu gestaltet worden. Hier dann Stempel Nummer 4. Jetzt entschloss ich mich von der geplanten Route abzuweichen und gleich durch den Wald am östlichen Rand des Schadenberges hoch zum Orlas zu fahren.
Der Weg zog sich elend lang hin, Bonsaibikerin und Jürgen flogen förmlich den Berg hoch. Reinhard1 und ich zogen es vor es etwas ruhiger anzugehen, da wir beide ja wussten, was uns noch so bevorstand. Nördlich des Orlas befindet sich ein Teich, der immer randvoll mit Wasser gefüllt war, heute fehlte aber das Wasser, alles ausgetrocknet.
Ab dem Orlas ging es dann wieder abwärts bis nach Bad Bibra zum Stempel Nummer 5.
Gleich neben dem Hotel befindet sich die Käsescheune. Die Gelegenheit wurde gleich genutzt, um Käse zu bunkern. 
Mit vollen Rucksäcken fuhren wir dann weiter durch das Biberbachtal bis nach Burgscheidungen zum Schloß.
Im Kaffe Cosel gab es dann den Stempel Nummer 6. Jetzt folgten wir den Unstrutradweg durch das hier sehr schöne Unstruttal bis nach Laucha.
An der Schleuse in der Schifferklause holten wir uns den 7. Stempel ab. 
Jetzt mussten wir nur noch das Unstruttal wieder verlassen. Wir fuhren ab Laucha dann die Serpentinenstraße hoch bis nach Gleina,
um hier den Stempel Nummer 8 eintragen zu lassen. Leider war die Gaststätte zu. Von 14:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr leider geschlossen. Die Wirtin musste uns aber gehört haben und schloss die Tür auf, um nachzusehen, wer da vor ihrer Tür steht. Gerne stempelte sie unserer Pässe ab. Hier verabschiedeten sich dann Reinhard1 und Jürgen von uns.
Sie fuhren dann über Müncheroda nach Freyburg und von dort weiter nach Weißenfels zurück. Nicht ohne sich noch den Stempel in Freyburg abzuholen. Bonsaibikerin und ich fuhren weiter mit Kette rechts und ordentlichen Rückenwind, die Tachonadel pendelte immer so um die 33 bis 35, bis nach Neumark zum Aussichtsturm am Geiseltalsee.
Wir machten am dortigen Imbiss noch eine kleine Kaffeepause.
Über Frankleben fuhren wir auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg zurück bis nach Merseburg. Am Ende waren es dann 111 km mit 764 HM und einer Rentnerdurchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 20,5 km/h. Das Wetter hat gut mitgespielt, nicht zu warm und auch nicht zu kalt. Der Wind kam bis Memleben immer schön von vorn, war aber trotzdem gut zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
heute am frühen Morgen war ich mal zu Fuß unterwegs. Es ging von Meisdorf zum Harzerwandernadelstempelpunkt 204 "Selkeblick".
Der Aufstieg zog sich auf 2,5 km schön bergan. Das letzte Stück auf der Höhe weiter und dann stand ich am nördlichen Selkehang und schaute in und über das Selketal. Es war ein unvergleichbarer Anblick und Entschädigung für den Aufstieg.

_(Im Hintergrund kann man die Burg Falkenstein erkennen)_

leider konnte ich mir den Stempel mit der Nummer 204 nicht in mein Nachweisheft eintragen. Liebe Mitmenschen haben die Stempelplatte entfernt und sicherlich als Trophäe mitgenommen. Dies ist mit jetzt schon mehrmals passiert, dass ich an einigen Stempelstellen keine Stempelplatte mehr vorfand.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (14. Mai 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> leider konnte ich mir den Stempel mit der Nummer 204 nicht in mein Nachweisheft eintragen. Liebe Mitmenschen haben die Stempelplatte entfernt und sicherlich als Trophäe mitgenommen. Dies ist mit jetzt schon mehrmals passiert, dass ich an einigen Stempelstellen keine Stempelplatte mehr vorfand.


Aber du hast dir die "Seriennummer" der Stempelstelle in der Klapptür notiert/gemerkt!?!


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2012)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Aber du hast dir die "Seriennummer" der Stempelstelle in der Klapptür notiert/gemerkt!?!


Klar doch. ist ja mittlerweile schon der 6. Stempelkasten wo die Platte fehlte. Habe aber die Geschäftsstelle der HWN schon informiert.


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Mai 2012)

Übrigens hat der Hotelier der Bibermühle in Bad Bibra (Stempel 14) am vergangenen Donnerstag auch sein Stempelkissen gesucht. Und dann seine Angestellte nach nebenan in den Schreibwarenladen geschickt, um ein neues zu kaufen...


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Übrigens hat der Hotelier der Bibermühle in Bad Bibra (Stempel 14) am vergangenen Donnerstag auch sein Stempelkissen gesucht. Und dann seine Angestellte nach nebenan in den Schreibwarenladen geschickt, um ein neues zu kaufen...


Da siehste mal wieder wie man im Burgenlandkreis auf der schnelle improvisieren kann.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
die Taschen und der Rucksack sind gepackt. Der Wetterbericht für morgen wurde betrachtet. Habe mir von 4 verschiedenen Wetterportalen das beste Wetter ausgesucht, Wetter.de sagt kein Regen für den morgigen Tag voraus, also wird diese Wettervorschau jetzt genommen.
Es wird in den nächsten Tagen sicherlich viele neue Motive aus dem nördlichen Sachsen-Anhalt für das Bilderrätsel Sachsen-Anhalt geben.
Werde mal versuchen in den nächsten 5 Tagen mal einen kurzen Zwischenbricht über die 5 Etappen zu geben. So dann bis zum Montag, ab dann gibt es die Tourberichte zu den 5 Etappen in Langform.


----------



## stefan1982 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Udo!

hab ein paar seiten gelesen und find echt toll wie du alles schilderst bzw. mann der,den touren gedanklich folgen kann....da ich mit meinen 29 jahren nicht so in euer profil passe habe ich dennoch eine frage zu den stempeltouren wie läuft das ab und kann das jeder machen? ich will nicht alle 85 seiten lesen aber evtl. hast nen link oder kannst kurz schildern wie das läuft mit stempeln und orten die das anbieten??

Danke und weiterhin gute fahrt

PS:komme auch aus raum Merseburg (genauer aus Kötschlitz bei nova eventis)


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2012)

stefan1982 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> 
> hab ein paar seiten gelesen und find echt toll wie du alles schilderst bzw. mann der,den touren gedanklich folgen kann....da ich mit meinen 29 jahren nicht so in euer profil passe habe ich dennoch eine frage zu den stempeltouren wie läuft das ab und kann das jeder machen? ich will nicht alle 85 seiten lesen aber evtl. hast nen link oder kannst kurz schildern wie das läuft mit stempeln und orten die das anbieten??
> 
> ...


Hallo Stephan, bin zur Zeit auf der Himmelfahrtstour. Wir sind gerade in Seehausen angekommen. Also Stempeltouren kann jeder fahren. Gehe zur Touristinformation in Merseburg und hole dir dort einen Stempelpass. Auf diesem Pass findest du alle Infos. Auf der Rückseite ist die Karte über alle Stempelstellen. Ich melde mich dann am Sonntag wieder im Forum zurück.


----------



## madmax_16v (19. Mai 2012)

hallo stefan, warum passt du nicht ins profil?! ich bin auch so ein junger hüpfer wie du und meine letzte tour mit udo hat viel spass gemacht - auch die geschwindigkeit war super...! 
ich habe viel gesehen und udo ist ein super guide mit viel background zur landschaft & co...

vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal... ich komme aus bad dürrenberg... 
leider habe ich immer viel arbeit, so dass ich oft zeitmangel habe - allerdings versuche ich dieses jahr noch einige touren mit zu nehmen 

in diesem sinne... v.g.
marc


----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
bin wieder zurück von unserer Altmarkfastenkurrundwegtour.
Der Tourbericht von den 5 Etappen folgt in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
nächste Wochentour am Donnerstag, den 24.05. 
Stempeltour für den Radlerpass.
Treffpunkt und genaue Strecke folgt morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
  hier der Tourbericht von der ersten Etappe des Altmark-Rundkurses Uchtspringe- KlÃ¶tze Ã¼ber 53,7 km und 359 HM.
Die Anfahrt bis zum Ausgangspunkt Uchtspringe erfolgte mit DB und LÃ¤nderticket. Abfahrt in WeiÃenfels am 16.05. um 09:05 Uhr bis Halle.
Erich und ich, wir zwei Merseburger, fuhren mit dem Rad von Merseburg nach Halle zum Bahnhof.
Die 5 WeiÃenfelser trafen pÃ¼nktlich um 09:37 Uhr in Halle ein und hatten zum Umsteigen gute 8 Minuten Zeit.
Der Zug in nach Stendal stand schon bereit, die Radabteile waren alle leer. So hatten wir fÃ¼r unsere RÃ¤der und das GepÃ¤ck genÃ¼gend Platz.
In Stendal stand auch schon der Zug in Richtung Uchtspringe am Bahnsteig bereit, so konnten wir ohne Stress wieder die RÃ¤der und das GepÃ¤ck verladen. Es war aber auch nur ein Radabteil vorhanden.
An einem warmen Wochenende kann das schon problematisch werden. Jedenfalls kamen wir pÃ¼nktlich um 12:21 Uhr am Bahnhof Uchtspringe nÃ¶rdlich des TruppenÃ¼bungsplatzes Altmark an. Ringsum nur schÃ¶ner weiÃer Sand und Kiefern. 
Nach dem die Satelliten gefunden wurden setzte ich mich an die Spitze der Karawane und nahm Fahrt auf. Wir bewegten uns auf einer einsamen NebenstraÃe
nach Norden in das Waldgebiet nÃ¶rdlich Uchtspringe. Nach 1,17 km wies uns das Wegezeichen von der StraÃe in Richtung Nordwesten auf einen Waldweg, naturbelassen. Nach einiger Zeit durch das Waldgebiet war der Weg mit mittelkÃ¶rnigem Schotter belegt.
Ich hatte schon Probleme mit meinen 42 iger Reifen, aber Erich hatte ja noch schmalere Reifen aufgezogen. Die Geschwindigkeit verringerte sich rasant und die Schlingerbewegungen nahmen stark zu. Nach rund 8 km war das Waldgebiet erst einmal zu Ende, der Weg wurde wieder besser. Wir erreichten jetzt TrÃ¼stedt.
Ab hier ging es jetzt wieder nach SÃ¼den bis Kloster Neuendorf.
Hier wichen wir vom Altmark-Rundweg ab und fuhren nach Gardelegen, um uns die Stadt ein wenig anzusehen.
Wir besichtigten die historische Altstadt und machten am Kaffee auf dem Markt erst einmal eine Pause.Westlich Gardelegen wurde der Himmel bedrohlich dunkel. Wir machten uns dann auch wieder auf und verlieÃen Gardelegen nach SÃ¼den. Nach 2,3 km erreichten wir den westlichen Rand von Lindenthal, hier stieÃen wir wieder auf den Altmark-Rundweg und folgten ihn weiter nach SÃ¼dwesten.
Nach rund 24 km Ã¼berquerten wir an der DrÃ¶gemÃ¼hle die Milde und bewegten uns jetzt genau nach Westen bis Ziepel. Nach weiteren 2,4 km erreichten wir die L25. Das Wegezeichen zeigte jetzt in Richtung SÃ¼den parallel und auf der L25. Die Auszeichnung wurde schlechter, so bogen wir dann in den Weteritzer Forst nach Westen ab. Der Weg war fahrbar, wenn es auch einige Stellen gab, die uns Schmalreifenfahrern etwas ins Schlingern brachten. So erreichten wir aber ohne zu stÃ¼rzen die K1111 und folgten dieser dann nach Nordwesten bis Sylpke. Die Eisenbahnlinie wurde unterquert. Auf der gegenÃ¼berliegenden Seite der Bahnlinie befindet sich die Ortschaft Solpke, der Ort wurde nach Norden hin durchquert.
Das Wegezeichen zeigte nach Norden in den dortigen Forst. Links und rechts vom Weg NadelbÃ¤ume, soweit das Auge reichte, direkt am Wegesrand aber LaubbÃ¤ume. Vor uns eine finstere Wolkendecke, die sich auf uns zu bewegte. Nach einigen Metern fing es an zu trÃ¶pfeln, die Tropfen wurden stÃ¤rker. Die LaubbÃ¤ume waren auch nicht mehr am Wegesrand vorhanden, aber direkt vor uns eine einzelne junge Birke. Das war jetzt unser Ziel. 
Ich zog es vor die Regenjacke noch nicht anzuziehen, da ich schon hinter der Wolkenwand einen hellen Schimmer wahrgenommen hatte. Die Windjacke reichte aus, der Regenschauer war nur von kurzer Dauer. So konnten wir schon nach wenigen Minuten des Wartens die Fahrt durch den Wald nach Norden fortsetzen. UngefÃ¤hr 1000 Meter vor der Waldkante wies uns das Wegezeichen nach Nordosten weiter. Der Weg wurde sandiger, die Wegezeichen an den Kreuzungen waren jetzt nicht mehr vorhanden, so entschloss ich mich zu einer kurzfristigen StreckenÃ¤nderung. Ich bog hart nach Westen auf einer breiten Trasse ab, die sÃ¼dlich des MÃ¶nchenberges nach Westen fÃ¼hrt ab. An der Waldkante stieÃen wir auf einen Feldweg,
der sich durch die Wiesen und Felder in Richtung Norden schlÃ¤ngelte. In HÃ¶he der Mastanlage Schwiesau erwischte uns der zweite Regenschauer. Der Bewuchs links vom Weg reichte aber aus, uns genÃ¼gend Schutz vor den Regen zu geben.
Aber auch dieser Schauer war nur von kurzer Dauer. Wir setzten unsere Fahrt nach Norden weiter fort und errichten die Ortschaft Zichtau. Am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsrand ging es dann weiter nach Nordwesten. Wir errichten den KlÃ¶tzer Forst und gelangten nach 3,3 km die BÃ¤ke die dort durch einen See nach Norden flieÃt. Am Waldrand ein sehr schÃ¶ner Rastplatz, wo wir kurz vor dem Ziel noch einmal Rast machten. Nach der Pause weiter durch den Wald, an aufgestellten Bierwagen, die an einer Wegespinne standen, vorbei bis zum Etappenziel KlÃ¶tze. Hier hatten wir im GÃ¤stehaus âKarinâ die Ãbernachtung gebucht. Es war eine gute Entscheidung dort zu Ã¼bernachten. BegrÃ¼Ãt wurden wir zwar nicht mit Brot und Salz, aber dafÃ¼r mit einem Kasten Radeberger.
Nebenan gab es ein Pizza Hotel, wo wir den Abend bei Pizza und isotonischen GetrÃ¤nken ausklingen lieÃen.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Nach Absprache ist nun der 30.05.2012der Grilltermin. ...........


Also am 30.05. sind bis jetzt dabei:
Bonsaibikerin,
andi65,
leffith,
udo1, (Ich besorge einen Einweggrill)
Reinhard1 sicherlich auch.


----------



## Reinhard1 (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo Grillfreunde,

Anita und Reinhard1 sind auch dabei.
Bringe auch einen Grill mit.Andi bitte zwei Würste mit bestellen.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Reinhard1 (22. Mai 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nächste Wochentour am Donnerstag, den 24.05.
> Stempeltour für den Radlerpass.
> Treffpunkt und genaue Strecke folgt morgen.



Ich bin dabei,
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bring wieder Brötchen und Leffith mit. Er besorgt dann auch Senf und Messer


----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2012)

Tag 2 der Altmarkrundkurstour.
  Am zeitigen Morgen wurden wir von der aufgehenden Sonne geweckt.
Ein Blick vor die TÃ¼r zeigte mir einen wolkenlosen Himmel. Da es aber noch sehr zeitig war und das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck ab 08:00 Uhr bereitstand legte ich mich noch einmal aufs Ohr.  Ab 07.30 Uhr reges Treiben vor den Zimmern, die ersten verstauten schon das GepÃ¤ck und prÃ¼ften noch einmal die Kettenschmierung.
Ich tat dann das Selbige und begab mich anschlieÃend zu dem reichlich gedeckten FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckstisch.
Zur Feier des Tages gab es noch einen Aufmunterer von der Chefin des Hauses. Die Uhr zeigte 08:50 Uhr, als wir uns zum Gruppenfoto aufstellten.
10 Minuten vor dem offiziellen Starttermin traten wir dann zur Himmelfahrtstagetappe nach Salzwedel in die Pedale. Die ersten isotonischen GetrÃ¤nkewagen hatten wir ja schon am Vortag im Wald bereitstehend gesehen, sodass auf der heutigen Etappe mit selbigen zu rechnen war und ein Grill fÃ¼r den Snack zwischendurch wird ja auch auch immer dabei sein, so dachten wir. Wir verlieÃen KlÃ¶tze nach SÃ¼den und fuhren durch den Zichtauer Forst. 
Am sÃ¼dlichen Waldrand erreichten wir Quarnebeck, ein verschlafener kleiner Flecken, aber mit einem originalen alten Trabbi vor der TÃ¼r.
Weiter ging es nach SÃ¼den durch das Jeggauer Moor bis in die Ortschaft Trippigleben. Ab hier beginnt der Naturpark DrÃ¶mling, ein Feuchtgebiet mit vielen KanÃ¤len durchzogen.
Wir durchquerten den RÃ¶witzer und Kunrauer DrÃ¶mlung neben den Kunrauer Vorflutgraben bis zur Kolonie Kunrau,
den westlichen Rand des DrÃ¶mlings.  Ab jetzt ging es nach Norden, wir verlieÃen den Naturpark Ã¼ber Kunrau.
Die Wiesen verschwanden wieder und wir erreichten den SÃ¼dzipfel des Beetzendorfschen Forstes. Wir waren ja schon eine geraume Weile unterwegs, hielten immer Ausschau nach GetrÃ¤nkewagen und MÃ¤nnern in seltsamer Bekleidung, aber Fehlanzeige, niemand war zu erblicken.
Mitten im Forst, scharten sich dann einige mÃ¤nnliche Biker um eine Bank und tranken isotonische GetrÃ¤nke. Aber wieder weit und breit kein Grill zu entdecken. Im Gegenteil in den SchutzhÃ¼tten tummelten sich die MÃ¤dels mit ihren RÃ¤dern und feierten ordentlich, wir verstanden die Welt nicht mehr, hier im westlichen Sachsen-Anhalt ist wohl alles etwas anders. Im Forst, das wusste ich gab es noch den Ort Mellin, der hatte sicherlich eine Feuerwehr, da wÃ¼rde es sicherlich was zu beiÃen geben, aber auch hier Fehlanzeige. Also weiter auf dem Rundkurs durch den Wald bis zum nÃ¶rdlichen Rand. Nach 47 km erreichten wir dann die Ortschaft JÃ¼bar mit zwei gegenÃ¼berliegenden GasthÃ¤usern, âDie Lindeâ und âDie Kastanieâ. Die Kastanie schloss gerade, weil sie Wanderer an einem See versorgen wollte. So blieb uns nur noch die Linde.
Der Hof wurde schnell gefunden, die dort sitzenden Wanderer erhoben sich gerade von den PlÃ¤tzen,
so hatten wir zumindest erst einmal einen Tisch. Die Bedienung war stark gestresst. Man brachte aber nach einiger Zeit die GetrÃ¤nke und was zu essen gab es auch noch. Neben der AltmÃ¤rkischen Hochzeitssuppe gab es noch altmÃ¤rkische BoWu mit Brot, das ging am schnellsten. Der Hunger trieb es rein und wir konnten unserer Fahrt etwas gesÃ¤ttigt fortsetzen.
Wir folgten den Rundkurs weiter nach Norden bis zum Flecken Diesdorf, hier befindet sich das AltmÃ¤rkische Freiluftmuseum.
Ab Diesdorf wurden wir auf eine Strecke geschickt, die so nicht auf der Karte eingezeichnet war, hatte aber das Wegezeichen. Wahrscheinlich wurde die Route hier geÃ¤ndert. Aber dank Navi und Sonnenstand hatte ich den richtigen Kurs immer im Blick. Wir verlieÃen also Diesdorf nach Norden durch ein Waldgebiet und erreichten am nÃ¶rdlichen Rand den Ort Eickhorst.
Von hier bewegten wir uns dann nach Osten parallel zum BÃ¤chlein Dumme bis nach DÃ¤hre. Ab hier war ich dann wieder auf meinen ursprÃ¼nglichen Track. Es ging jetzt immer nach Osten. Wir errichten die Ortschaft Ellenberg, vor uns sah ich einige Biker, die in Schlangenlinien vor uns herfuhren. In der Ortschaft entschwanden sie in einer Rechtskurve aus meinen Augen. Am Ausgang der Kurve sah ich sie dann wieder und sah einen stÃ¼rzen, er hatte wohl den Rucksack mit den Bierflaschen auf dem Rad gehabt, wie man unschwer an der groÃen Bierlache auf der StraÃe sehen konnte.
Man kÃ¼mmerte sich schon um ihn, als wir vorbei fuhren, er hatte noch einmal GlÃ¼ck gehabt. Nach dem wir Wallstawe erreicht hatten (hat eine verkehrte Kirche, der Kirchturm ist an der Ostseite und nicht wie Ã¼blich an der Westseite)  und  folgten wir den Lauf der Beeke nordwÃ¤rts bis Tylsen.
Jetzt waren wir dem Ziel Salzwedel schon sehr nahe. Ab Tylsen waren es nur noch gute 10 km bis zu unserer Unterkunft in Salzwedel. Salzwedel erreichten wir dann so gegen 15:00 Uhr und 88,3 zurÃ¼ckgelegten Kilometern,
Zeit sich noch die Stadt ein wenig anzusehen und den berÃ¼hmten Baumkuchen zu probieren. Wir folgen an diesem Tag mal den Hinweisen der Einheimischen,
die uns den Weg zum CafÃ© Kruse zeigten, aber mit einem mulmigen GefÃ¼hl in der Magengegend. Denn es heiÃt ja Frage nie einen Einheimischen nach dem Weg, er kennt ihn nicht oder weist einen aus Unkenntnis immer in die falsche Richtung. Wir hatten GlÃ¼ck und erreichten nach wenigen Metern das CafÃ©.
Der Baumkuchen wurde uns mit EierlikÃ¶r und einer riesigen Portion Schlagsahne serviert, schmeckte superlecker. AnschlieÃen verlieÃen wir die Innenstadt in westlicher Richtung und erreichten in HÃ¶he des Sportplatzes unserer Unterkunft das Restaurant und Hotel âReitstadionâ St. Hubertus.
Unserer Zimmer befanden sich genau Ã¼ber den Pferdeboxen. Gastronomie gibt es nicht, wir mussten also nach dem Beziehen der Zimmer noch einmal in die Stadt, um beim dortigen Italiener zu Abend zu speisen.
Schmeckte auch lecker. Den Abend lieÃen wir dann im Gastraum des Hotels ausklingen.
Nicht ohne festzustellen, dass die HimmelfahrtsbrÃ¤uche im westlichen Sachsen-Anhalt nicht mit denen im sÃ¼dlichen Sachsen-Anhalt zu vergleichen sind.  
Es war eine landschaftlich abwechslungsreiche und einsame Etappe mit besseren Wegen als am ersten Tag. Auch hier heiÃt es genÃ¼gend Verpflegung einpacken wenn man diesen Abschnitt unter die Reifen nehmen will.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nächste Wochentour am Donnerstag, den 24.05.
> Stempeltour für den Radlerpass.
> Treffpunkt und genaue Strecke folgt morgen.


Strecke: WSF Marktplatz- Schönburg- Wethau-Mertendorf-Osterfeld- Droyßig- Dietendorf- Zeitz- mit der Burgenlandbahn zurück nach WSF


----------



## stefan1982 (22. Mai 2012)

madmax_16v schrieb:


> hallo stefan, warum passt du nicht ins profil?! ich bin auch so ein junger hüpfer wie du und meine letzte tour mit udo hat viel spass gemacht - auch die geschwindigkeit war super...!
> ich habe viel gesehen und udo ist ein super guide mit viel background zur landschaft & co...
> 
> vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal... ich komme aus bad dürrenberg...
> ...


 

das klingt ja sehr gut !! ja mit arbeit ist das immer so ne sache !!

Ich werd Mittwoch erstmal von Günthersdorf bis Bad Kösen und zurück radeln....und mal sehen was die Kräfte sagen evtl. Donnerstag mich zum Treffpunkt am BHf Merseburg einfinden ( falls ich nicht Arbeiten muss)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1982 (22. Mai 2012)

oder wo ist der Treffpunkt Donnerstag?? direkt Wsf oder BHf Mersb.??


----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2012)

stefan1982 schrieb:


> oder wo ist der Treffpunkt Donnerstag?? direkt Wsf oder BHf Mersb.??


Da ich mit DB rüber nach WSF fahren werde ist der Treffpunkt 1
Merseburg Bahnhof Bahnsteig 6 Abfahrt des Zuges um 09:36 Uhr mit Hopperticket (Ziel Zeitz eingeben)
Ich werde um 09:10 Uhr in der Bahnhofshalle am Fahrkartenautomaten sein.
Treffpunkt 2 dann 10:00 Uhr Weißenfels Marktplatz.


----------



## Kasebi (22. Mai 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da ich mit DB rüber nach WSF fahren werde ist der Treffpunkt 1
> Merseburg Bahnhof Bahnsteig 6 Abfahrt des Zuges um 09:36 Uhr mit Hopperticket (Ziel Zeitz eingeben)
> Ich werde um 09:10 Uhr in der Bahnhofshalle am Fahrkartenautomaten sein.
> Treffpunkt 2 dann 10:00 Uhr Weißenfels Marktplatz.



Ich beneide euch.  Kommt in meinem Revier vorbei und ich auf Arbeit Aber die nächste gemeinsame Tour kommt bestimmt.
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Ulmi (22. Mai 2012)

Servus mitainand, 

bin nächste Woche für ein paar Tage in der Nähe vom Butterberg und Görlitz unterwegs, 
wenn ich jetzt Suche Butterberg und Touren eingebe, komme ich immer in eurem Thread raus...., also vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen, meinereiner liebt singletrails, raufrunter darf auch gerne mit ner Portion Adrenalin sein, gibts sowas rund um den Butterberg, gibts da ein Topic, oder nenn Führer?! Wäre dankbar für ein paar Tipps!

Gruß ausm Schwobaländle, 

Ulmi


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> Servus mitainand,
> 
> bin nächste Woche für ein paar Tage in der Nähe vom Butterberg und Görlitz unterwegs,
> wenn ich jetzt Suche Butterberg und Touren eingebe, komme ich immer in eurem Thread raus...., also vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen, meinereiner liebt singletrails, raufrunter darf auch gerne mit ner Portion Adrenalin sein, gibts sowas rund um den Butterberg, gibts da ein Topic, oder nenn Führer?! Wäre dankbar für ein paar Tipps!
> ...


Der Butterberg der hier im Thread wohl öfter auftaucht befindet sich westlich von Sangehausen im schönen Sachsen-Anhalt. Das sind gute 260 km Luftlinie westlich von Görlitz.  
Mach doch mal hier eine Anfrage http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=138


----------



## eddie_dean (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich komme eigentlich aus Baden-Württemberg, Nähe Heilbronn aber meine
Frau stammt ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Merseburg bzw. Bad Lauchstädt. Da wir über Pfingsten die Schwiegereltern besuchen, wollte ich mein Bike einpacken.
Daher die Frage an ortskundige Biker nach einer schönen Tour bzw. Trails in der Nähe von Bad Lauchstädt.

Im Januar habe ich schon ein Rundtour um den Geiseltalsee gemacht.
Allerdings fand ich den Asphaltanteil relativ hoch  
Vielleicht findet sich gar ein Biker der mich am 28.05. mit auf Tour nimmt?

Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar, herzlichen Dank schon mal! 

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2012)

*Tag 3 der Altmark-Rundkurstour.*
  An diesem Tag wurden wir nicht von der Sonne, sondern von den unter unseren Zimmern stehenden Pferden geweckt. 

_(Reinhard1 hat sich schon mal eins ausgesucht)_
Das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, na ja wir hatten schon besser gefrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckt, es machte aber satt. Das GepÃ¤ck wurde danach schnell verstaut und zum Sammelplatz gerollt. 

Das Reitstadion verlieÃen wir dann wieder 10 Minuten vor dem offiziellen Starttermin. Wir fuhren jetzt in die Altstadt von Salzwedel, um dort wieder auf den Altmark-Rundweg zu gelangen. Die Hansestadt verlieÃen wir ostwÃ¤rts. Kurz hinter der B71 machten wir beim ALDI einen kurzen Boxenstopp. 

Noch ein paar GetrÃ¤nke gebunkert und dann weiter ostwÃ¤rts aus der Stadt. Da ja der Feiertag vorbei war und wir einen Freitag hatten mÃ¼ssten ja die GeschÃ¤fte und GaststÃ¤tten in den Orten, die wir durchfahren mussten, geÃ¶ffnet sein. Also brauchten wir eigentlich keine Verpflegung einzukaufen. Wir kamen in die Siedlung Ost, Achtung hier auf HÃ¶he des Teiches auf der linken StraÃenseite nach rechts abbiegen, die Ausschilderung sieht man sehr spÃ¤t. Nicht Ã¼ber die Bahntrasse fahren und dann nach Osten abbiegen. Wir folgten der Ausschilderung entlang der Bahntrasse

 auf der SÃ¼dseite nach Osten. In HÃ¶he der Ortschaft Ritze biegt der Rundweg nach Nordosten ab und wir gelangten in die Ortschaft ChÃ¼den, hier befindet sich eine Sehendwerte Dorfkirche und eine Fachwerkkapelle. Nach gefahrenen 11 km errichten wir dann Riebau. Die Dorfkirche ist auch sehr sehenswert. Ab Riebau zog sich der Weg schnurgerade durch das Waldgebiet Lange Heide ostwÃ¤rts.

 Wir gelangten dann nach 17 km in Mechau an. In der Ortsmitte von Mechau 90Â° nach Osten abbiegen, und bis Kaulitz weiter fahren, , hat auch eine sehr schÃ¶ne Dorfkirche. 

Nach Kaulitz tauchten wir wieder in ein Waldgebiet (Gemeindeheide) ein.  

An der dortigen SchutzhÃ¼tte die erste Pause verbunden mit der Neujustierung von JÃ¼rgen seiner vorderen Scheibenbremse. Die SchleifgerÃ¤usche waren ja nicht mehr auszuhalten. Ab hier hatten wir nur noch 3,13 km bis zum Arendsee. 

Wir fuhren an auf dem Uferweg 

am SÃ¼dufer weiter. In HÃ¶he des Strandbades verlieÃen wir den See wieder und folgten jetzt der ausgeschilderten Trasse des âGrÃ¼nen Bandesâ hier auch gleichzeitig der Altmark-Rundweg nach Norden. Ãber Ziemendorf, 

Gollensdorf und DrÃ¶sede ging es dann durch ein ausgedehntes Waldgebiet bis nach BÃ¶menzien. Wir bewegten uns also immer parallel zur Landesgrenze nach Niedersachsen oder auch im sogenannten ehemaligen Grenzgebiet. Vor einem Dreiseitenhof in BÃ¶menzien standen wir urplÃ¶tzlich vor einem alten Grenzpfahl. Beim Betrachten gesellte sich ein Einheimischer zu uns und erzÃ¤hlte uns die Geschichte des Pfahles. Gleich nach der Wende haben die Pioniere den Pfahl aus der Erde gerissen und auf der Wiese im hohen Gras liegen gelassen. Der Bauer, beim Gras mÃ¤hen, zerstÃ¶rte sich an diesem Pfahl sein neues MÃ¤hwerk. Der Pfahl wurde mitgenommen und vor dem Hof wieder in die Erde eingesetzt. Er ragt noch ca. 2,5 m in die Erde hinein.

Nach diesem kleinen Geschichteexkurs verlieÃen wir den Ort in Ã¶stlicher Richtung und erreichten nach 47 gefahrenen km den Ort Aulosen. Am Ortseingang ein groÃes Schild, das uns den Weg zur GaststÃ¤tte âZur Lindeâ wies.  Da es ja schon so um die Mittagszeit war, entschlossen wir uns dort einen Verpflegungsstopp einzulegen. Gesagt getan, wir bogen ab und folgten der Ausschilderung. Die GaststÃ¤tte kann in Sichtweite, wir bogen zum Eingang ab und mussten ein Schild mit der Aufschrift zu verkaufen lesen. Na ja das war wohl nichts. 

Die Ortschaft Wanzer, die ja auch am Elberadweg liegt, war ja nicht mehr weit, also versuchten wir dort noch einmal unser GlÃ¼ck. 

Keine GaststÃ¤tte und die zwei Einwohner, die wir trafen, machten uns fÃ¼r den weiteren Weg auch keine Hoffnung. Wir fuhren also weiter auf dem sÃ¼dlichen Damm der Aland weiter nach Pollitz 

und Ã¼berquerten die Aland Ã¶stlich der Ortschaft. 



Durch Wiesen gelangten wir dann auf dem Elberadweg fahrend Wahrenberg an der Elbe. Altmark-Rundweg und Elberadweg verlaufen hier auf ein und derselben Trasse. Ab Wahrenberg dann weiter auf dem Elbdamm bis zur B189. Hier mussten wir nach SÃ¼den weiter fahren. Aber was sahen unsere von Pollenflug geschundenen Augen, wir glaubten es kaum, es war aber auch keine vom HungergefÃ¼hl hervorgerufen Fata Morgana. Es war ein Kiosk mit einem vielfÃ¤ltigen Speisenangebot. Der wurde gestÃ¼rmt. 

Die Dame war auf den Ansturm nicht vorbereitet. Nach 62 km bei brennender Sonne endlich was zum BeiÃen. Hinter uns trafen dann noch mehr hungrige Biker ein, die wir zuvor Ã¼berholt hatten. Nun ja wir bekamen alle was zum Essen, zwar nicht immer das, was wir wollten, aber es machte satt. Nach der Pause fuhren wir weiter Richtung Osten bis Losenrade. Wir nÃ¤herten uns wieder der Elbe. 

Ab Losenrade dann weiter durch die Elbeauen und parallel zur alten Elbe nach SÃ¼den bis Beuster. Von Beuster dann weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zum Wendepunkt Oberkamps. Ab jetzt war unsere Richtung wieder Westen, hier verlieÃen wir wieder die Elbeauen. Ãber Klein Holzhausen und Neuhaus erreichten wir dann unser Etappenziel die Hansestadt Seehausen an der Aland gelegen. 

In die Stadt gelangten wir Ã¼ber die BrÃ¼cke der Aland, die vor dem Beustertor, als einziges erhaltenes Tor von ursprÃ¼nglich vier Stadttoren, liegt.

Die Unterkunft, Pension und Restaurant Henkel, wurde schnell gefunden. 

Nachdem die Zimmer bezogen waren, begaben wir uns auf eine kurze Stadtbesichtigung. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns als erstes zum weithin sichtbaren Wahrzeichen der Hansestadt, 

der Kirche St. Petri, erbaut in den Jahren 1180 -1220. _"Die Kirche ist eines der schÃ¶nsten romanischen Backsteinportale im norddeutschen Raum, mit einem reich verzierten FlÃ¼gelaltar. Der Hochaltar ist ein Meisterwerk der Schnitzkunst und Malerei, das in einer hollÃ¤ndischen KÃ¼nstlerwerkstatt geschaffen wurde, und stellt in seinen Bildern die Leidenszeit Christi dar. Die beiden 65 m hohen TÃ¼rme ragen weit Ã¼ber die Stadt und sind zu begehen." _

Das nÃ¤chste Ziel war ein Kaffee am Markt. Die Chefin spendierte uns noch einen Absturzbeschleuniger, 

waren noch vom Vortag, wegen fehlender MÃ¤nner zum Himmelfahrtstag, Ã¼brig. Dann hatten wir noch ein AHA Erlebnis. Wir standen mit dem RÃ¼cken an der Wand und lieÃen uns von der Sonne wÃ¤rmen,

 als wir auf JÃ¼rgen warteten. PlÃ¶tzlich hielt ein Pkw an und fragte uns nach dem Altersheim, wahrscheinlich hatte er schnell gerechnet als er uns gesehen hatte und ist dann auf gute 491 Jahre gestoÃen. Wir konnten dem Mann leider nicht helfen. Der Abend klang dann im Restaurant beim gemeinsamen Abendessen aus. 

Diese Etappe hatte eine LÃ¤nge von 79,3 km und 330 HM. Die Wege waren alle sehr gut fahrbar, mit stetigen Wechsel  von Wald, Wiesen und Auen. Auch hier gilt, wer die Einsamkeit liebt sollte diesen Weg fahren. Aber auch hier gilt wieder mit ausreichend Verpflegung eindecken, wenn man nicht von einem Hungerast gequÃ¤lt werden will.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich starte um 16:00 Uhr zu einer kleinen Feierabendrunde mit Damenbegleitung durch die Auen, werde so gegen 16:40 Uhr am Flieger in Wallendorf sein.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich starte um 16:00 Uhr zu einer kleinen Feierabendrunde mit Damenbegleitung durch die Auen, werde so gegen 16:40 Uhr am Flieger in Wallendorf sein.


War ganz schön warm am gestrigen späten Nachmittag, als wir durch die Auen um Wallendorf, Raßnitz und Burgliebenau gefahren sind. Am Anfang stand der Rüsternweg, an Tragarth war er mit hohem Gras schon fast zugewachsen. Wir mussten und förmlich eine Schneise bahnen.

Wir versuchten soweit es möglich war immer im Schatten der Bäume und Sträucher zu fahren, was uns eigentlich auch ganz gut gelang. Dann noch ein wenig am Lauf der alten Elster entlang

und über Burgliebenau zum Damm der Steinlache. Auf diesen ging es dann wieder zum Ausgangspunkt nach Merseburg zurück. Hat Spaß gemacht und Dank an meine Begleiterin die mir immer am Hinterrad klebte und mir überall hin gefolgt ist.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
morgen um 13:00 Uhr eine kleine Runde von Merseburg durch die Auen von Weißer Elster bis zur Domholzschänke und zurück.
Treffpunkt1: 13:02 Uhr B91 Einmündung Junkersstr. in Merseburg West und Treffpunkt 2: um 13:40 Uhr Flieger in Wallendorf an der Straße zum Wallendorfer See.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (24. Mai 2012)

Sehr gut.Da bin ich doch wohl dabei.Lecker Kuchen in der Domholzschänke


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2012)

Tag 4 der Altmark-Rundkurstour.
  Gegen 05:00 Uhr wurde ich wach und schaute aus dem Fenster, was ich da sah, machte mich gar nicht froh.
Fette dunkle Wolken am Himmel, da drehte ich mich noch einmal auf die Seite in der Hoffnung, dass der Himmel, bis zum Start, die Sonne rauslassen wÃ¼rde.
Um 08:00 Uhr zum FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck schaute die Sonne schon einmal zwischen wenigen Wolken hervor. Da schmeckte das opulente FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck gleich noch einmal so gut.
das GepÃ¤ck wurde  schon vor dem FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck verladen und die Ketten bekamen noch ein wenig Ãl verpasst, da konnte eigentlich fÃ¼r diese Etappe nichts mehr schiefgehen. 
Bis jetzt hatten wir noch keine einzige Panne auf der Tour gehabt, so sollte es auch weiter gehen.
Der Wirt hatte ordentlich aufgefahren, da blieb am Ende nicht viel Ã¼brig. Seehausen verlieÃen wir auf der HauptstraÃe nach SÃ¼den. Vor dem Stadion bogen wir nach Westen ab und folgten der Wegemarkierung Ã¼ber die B189. Gleich hinter der B189 ging es sofort in ein ausgedehntes Waldgebiet. 
Der Weg fÃ¼hrte stetig bergan Ã¼ber die Baarsberge nach SÃ¼den. Wir waren froh, als wir die 2,7 km durch den Forst hinter uns gelassen hatten.
Von DrÃ¼sedau ging es 8,6 km nach SÃ¼den Ã¼ber Pollkern in die Hansestadt Osterburg. Bis hier her war die Ausschilderung optimal. In Osterburg begann dann aber das Suchen nach dem Wegezeichen. Wir fanden jedenfalls das Wegezeichen nicht und fuhren nach meinem Track weiter auf dem Radweg âDurch die altmÃ¤rkische Wischeâ Richtung Osten bis nach Meseberg. Hier bogen wir nach dann nach SÃ¼den ab und folgten dem Plattenweg bis nach Calberwisch. Am nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsrand stieÃen wir wieder auf den Altmark-Rundkurs und folgten diesen jetzt weiter nach SÃ¼dosten. Nach 27 km erreichten wir Walsleben.
Am Ã¶stlichen Ortsausgang bogen wir nach Norden auf einen ehemaligen Bahndamm ab und folgten diesen in einem Bogen Ã¼ber Rohrbeck nach Norden bis Iden. 
UngefÃ¤hr nach 3,6 km sÃ¼dÃ¶stlich von Iden erreichten wir die Ortschaft Hindenburg
Bis zum sÃ¼dlichen Zipfel unser heutigen Etappe Hohenberg-Krusemark hatten wir noch 3 km zurÃ¼ckzulegen. Ab jetzt ging es wieder nach Norden bis Schwarzholz und von dort wieder weiter Richtung Elbe. Am Denkmal fÃ¼r das Gefecht bei Altenzaun das am 26.10.1806 stattfand bogen wir in einem 90Â°-Winkel nach Norden ab. 
_Zitat:â (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gefecht_von_Altenzaun) 
Die preuÃischen Truppen wurden durch die Niederlage bei Jena und Auerstedt am 14. Oktober 1806 zum Ausweichen gezwungen. Der GroÃteil der geschlagenen KrÃ¤fte lief auseinander, da sachgerechte FÃ¼hrung durch die tÃ¶dliche Verwundung des Armeebefehlshabers (Herzog von Braunschweig) und eine rechtzeitige Nachfolgerbestimmung ausgeblieben war. Lediglich General BlÃ¼cher vermochte einen Teil des geschlagenen Heeres unter seinem Kommando zu vereinigen und geordnet Ã¼ber die Elbe zurÃ¼ckzufÃ¼hren.
Hierbei bewÃ¤hrte sich der damalige Oberst von York. Der Ãbergang Ã¼ber die Elbe sollte mit den Truppen Yorcks gesichert werden, um mit den HauptkrÃ¤ften bei Sandau Ã¼ber den Fluss setzen zu kÃ¶nnen. Yorck bekam das Kommando Ã¼bertragen, um den Abmarsch nach Norden hin zu sichern. Er besetzte mit sechs JÃ¤gerkompanien, drei FÃ¼silierbataillonen und zwei GeschÃ¼tzen am 26. Oktober 1806 eine gut gewÃ¤hlte Stellung in der NÃ¤he des Dorfes Altenzaun.
Er schlug heftige Angriffe des zahlenmÃ¤Ãig Ã¼berlegenen Gegners nicht nur zurÃ¼ck, sondern erwiderte diese mit einem Gegenangriff und ermÃ¶glichte so den Ãbergang des Hauptheeres unter BlÃ¼cher Ã¼ber die Elbe. Mit diesem Gefecht â dem ersten preuÃischen Sieg seit der Niederlage von Jena und Auerstedt â festigte der Oberst seinen Ruf als Taktiker.âZitat Ende_
Das nÃ¤chste Zwischenziel war das Gutshaus BÃ¼ttnershof âHotel und Restaurant der gehobenen Kategorie-, bis dahin waren es vom Gedenkstein der Schlacht bei Altenzaun noch gute 4,5 km. Die erreichten wir dann auch nach 12 Minuten. Unter dem Sonnenschirm hatten wir noch einen Freisitz erobern kÃ¶nnen.
Jetzt erst einmal Pause, was Essen und Trinken in der gehobenen Gastronomie. Bevor das Essen eintraf, nutzten wir die Gelegenheit zur Besichtigung des groÃen Anwesens mit Park und Tiergehege.
Da der BÃ¼ttnershof auch eine AuÃenstelle des Standesamtes ist stellten wir obendrein noch fest, dass eine Hochzeit vorbereitet wurde.
Die Hochzeitskarawane lieÃ auch nicht lange auf sich warten. 90 % der angereisten GÃ¤ste kamen aus dem Burgenlandkreis. Nach dem Essen fuhren wir weiter auf dem Elberadweg nach Norden. Aber vorher dÃ¼sten noch zwei vollverkleidete LiegerÃ¤der an unseren Tisch entlang. 
Vom BÃ¼ttnershof bis Havelberg, unserem Ziel waren es ja nur noch 6,3 km.
Aber ich kann aus 6,3 km auch locker gute 23 km machen.
Nach guten 9 km erreichten wir die kleinste Hansestadt Werben an der Elbe.
_Der Ort erscheint als Wiribeni iuxta Albim (Werben an der Elbe) erstmals in den schriftlichen Quellen, und zwar verhandelte dort nach der Chronik Thietmars von Merseburg (â  1018) KÃ¶nig Heinrich II. mehrmals mit Slawen. Der Bischof nennt dafÃ¼r kein Datum; die Forschung setzt diese ZusammenkÃ¼nfte in die Zeit zwischen Dezember 1005 und April 1006. Der Ort war aufgrund seiner Lage an einem ElbÃ¼bergang bereits frÃ¼h von Bedeutung fÃ¼r Handel und Handwerk. Bei der in der NÃ¤he der Stadt befindlichen Burg Pritzlawa fand 1056 eine Schlacht zwischen Sachsen und den Liutizen(waren ein loser Bund einiger nordwestslawischer StÃ¤mme, sie widersetzten sich einer Christianisierung)  statt, in der das sÃ¤chsische Kontingent fast gÃ¤nzlich vernichtet wurde. Hier fiel auch der Markgraf der Nordmark, Wilhelm. Im Jahr 1358 wurde sie Mitglied der Hanse und blieb es bis zum Bierkrieg mit dem KurfÃ¼rsten Johann Cicero 1488. In dieser Zeit wurde das Elbtor erbaut. Im DreiÃigjÃ¤hrigen Krieg wurde Werben aufgrund seiner strategischen Lage von den Schwedischen Truppen in Besitz genommen, und SchwedenkÃ¶nig Gustav-Adolf lieÃ die berÃ¼chtigte Schwedenschanze errichten. Mit ihr beherrschte man die Haveleinfahrt und die Elbe als wichtigste Transportader. 
Die Stadt verfÃ¼gt auch Ã¼ber die Ã¤lteste GrÃ¼ndung des Johanniterordens auf deutschem Boden. Nach einer Pilgerfahrt in den Jahren 1158 und 1159 nach Jerusalem Ã¼bertrug Markgraf Albrecht der BÃ¤r dem Orden die Kirche St. Johannis samt allem ZubehÃ¶r einschlieÃlich sechs Hufen Land. Er bedingte sich aus, dass der aus der Schenkung resultierende Ertrag âden im Spitale zu Jerusalem weilenden Armen alljÃ¤hrlich Ã¼berschickt wÃ¼rdeâ. Neben der Kirche entstand in der Folge eine Komturei (ist eine Ãbertragung der EinkÃ¼nfte eines Kirchen- oder KlostervermÃ¶gens auf eine dritte Person unter Befreiung von den Amtspflichten). Ãltestes Zeugnis der BautÃ¤tigkeit des Ordens ist die Lamberti-Kapelle.â Quelle Wikipedia_
Werben verlieÃen wir ostwÃ¤rts auf dem Elbdamm, Richtung Elbe.
Nach Erreichen der Elbe wandten wir uns wieder nach SÃ¼den,
durch RÃ¤belsche Werder bis RÃ¤bel zur ElbfÃ¤hre.
Wir setzten Ã¼ber die Elbe auf das rechte Elbufer und fuhren die letzten km bis Havelberg dem Etappenziel. Auf der SpÃ¼linsel holten wir unsere SchlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r die Unterkunft ab und machten nach dem Beziehen der Zimmer noch eine Innenstadtbesichtigung mit dem obligatorischen Kaffee und Kuchen.
Nach dem Kuchen ging es sofort zum Griechen zum gemeinsamen Abendessen, immerhin bekamen wir 10 % Rabatt auf alle Gerichte an diesem Abend.
Der Abend klang dann beim Ansehen des FuÃballspiels aus.
Diese Etappe hatte eine LÃ¤nge von 74,7 km und es mussten 245 HM Ã¼berwunden werden. Also fÃ¼r Familien ideal geeignet. Alle Wege waren sehr gut fahrbar, der Asphaltanteil lag so bei 80%.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
die heutige radlerpasstour führte uns über 64 km mit 550 HM.
Start war 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz WSF. Auf den Tourguide warteten 4 Biker. Mein Zug war pünktlich, so konnten wir auch gleich loslegen. Es ging auf den Saaleradweg bis zur Oeblitzschleuse, hier wurde der erste Stempel für diesen Tag eingetragen. Von der Schleue weiter auf dem Radweg über Schönburg bis zum Einstieg in den Mühlenwanderweg in Höhe der Neuen Welt (Kroppental). Weiter durch das Kroppental bis nach Wethau, hier Stempel Nummer 2. Wir folgten den Mühlenwanderweg weiter in Richtung Mertendorf.

In Mertendorf dann Stempel Nummer 3.
Mertendorf verließen wir nach Südosten berghoch in Richtung Hainschacht. 

Auf der Höhe folgten wir den Wirtschaftswegen über das Plateau bis nach Osterfeld. Im Hotel Amadeus holten wir uns Stempel Nummer 4.
Im Gewerbegebiet Osterfeld wurde die BAB 9 unterquert. Wir fuhren dann im Zickzackkurs nach Süden bis Thierbach. Südlich Thierbach folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten, der sich aber später als sackgasse erwies. Laut Karte sollte dort aber ein Weg nach Süden vorhanden sein.
Also retour und weiter nach Süden bis Romsdorf. Auf der Straße dann nach Droyßig in die Gaststätte am Schloss, hier Stempel Nummer 5.
Droyßig verließen wir in Höhe der alten Pionierleiterschule in Richtung nach Süden. Schlugen uns durch den dortigen Wald und kamen auf einer super schönen Begabfahrt in Wetterzeube an. Jetzt folgten wir den Elsterradweg in Richtung Ditendorf. Hier in der Gaststätte Drei Linden dann Stempel Nummer 6.
Weiter ging es Richtung Zeitz durch das Elstertal.



Bis nach Zeitz waren es dann nur noch gute 5 Kilometer.
In Zeitz dann zum Schloss Moritzburg, hier gab es dann heute den siebenten Stempel.

Hier dann Tourende. Wie verabschiedeten Reinhard1 und Jürgen2, die noch über den Mondsee bei Hohenmölsen wollten, Stempel Nummer 8 abholen und waren dort sicherlich noch baden gegangen. 

Jürgen1 und ich fuhren zum Bahnhof und um 15:08 Uhr mit der Burgenlandbahn nach Weißenfels zurück. 
Nächste Woche werden wir wohl die westliche Tour Bad Kösen, Bad Sulza, Ebersleben, Auerstedt, Eckhartsberga- Naumburg unter die Reifen nehmen.
Hier die Strecke der heutigen Tour: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=idzbjattvsezgpxn


----------



## Kasebi (25. Mai 2012)

Moin Leuts
30.5. ? Steht der Termin noch? Wenn ja bin ich dabei. Komme wieder mit dem RR. Andi ich nehme wieder zwei Knoblies
Na dann schlaft mal schön. Ich fahre jetzt auf Arbeit. Allen ein schönes Pfingstwochenende.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (25. Mai 2012)

Einen schönen gute Tag du Frühaufsteher. Na klar steht der Termin am 30.05.2012  noch.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2012)

eddie_dean schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich komme eigentlich aus Baden-Württemberg, Nähe Heilbronn aber meine
> Frau stammt ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Merseburg bzw. Bad Lauchstädt. Da wir über Pfingsten die Schwiegereltern besuchen, wollte ich mein Bike einpacken.
> ...


Hallo Daniel,
wäre gerne am 28. mitgekommen und hätte dir ein wenig die weitere Gegend um Bad Lauchstädt gezeigt, bin aber im Ausland, in MSH.
Schaue doch einmal bei http://www.gpsies.com/home.do;jsessionid=242F96B30240DB45E02491FAACBB8D89 vorbei da wirst du sicherlich fündig. Trail gibt es sonst wenige um Bad Lauchstädt. Ziegelrodaer Forst wäre eine Alternative Richtung Unstruttal Wangen, oder im Bereich des Märzenbechertals.
Die Saalehänge bei Naumburg und Bad Kösen wären auch noch zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2012)

Tag 5 der Altmark-Rundkurstour.


  Der letzte Tag unserer Altmark-Rundkurstour brach an, die Niederlage des FC Bayern war verdaut und das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, das wir aufgetafelt bekommen hatten, war restlos verputzt, 

wir konnten also die letzte Etappe ruhig in Angriff nehmen.
Ich hatte am Vorabend die Zeit fÃ¼r das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck vorverlegen lassen, auf 07:30 Uhr. So konnten wir dann um 08:20 Uhr starten, eine Pufferzeit war mir wichtig, da wir ein Zeitfenster hatten, wo wir in Stendal in den Zug einsteigen mussten. Den Zug 14:10 Uhr wollte ich jedenfalls erreichen, sonst hÃ¤tten wir 2 Stunden auf den NÃ¤chsten warten mÃ¼ssen. 
Das GepÃ¤ck war schnell verstaut, 

die Sonne lachte und die Havelberger schliefen noch alle, als wir uns auf den Weg zum Einstieg in den Altmark-Rundkurs begaben. Wir verlieÃen die Stadt auf dem Radweg sÃ¼dlich der Havel an der L2, der auch gleich der Havel-Radweg ist. Die Strecke ging 7 km schnurgerade

 Ã¼ber Jederitz bis zum Abzweig von der L2 nach Westen. Der Weg verlÃ¤uft hier am FuÃ des Deiches Ã¶stlich des TrÃ¼bgrabens.

 Nach 11,8 gefahrenen Kilometern gelangten wir in Neukamern an, durchquerten den Ort und fuhren dann durch ein Waldgebiet

 in den Ort Kamern ein. Der Ort wurde abseits der HauptstraÃe durchquert, und folgten der Ausschilderung des Altmark-Rundweges weiter. Wir wurden dann in das Waldgebiet sÃ¼dlich Kamern geleitet. Jetzt ging es wieder leicht hÃ¼gelaufwÃ¤rts.

_(oben angekommen erst mal eine Pause, der morgendliche Kaffee musste verschwinden)_

Wir blieben aber immer westlich der Kamerschen und Rehberger Berge. Der Radweg war sehr gut fahrbar und war vom eigentlichen Forstweg sehr gut abgetrennt, sodass eigentlich nur RÃ¤der diesen Weg befahren konnten. 

Es ging 7 km schnurgerade durch den Klietzer Wald bis zur Ortschaft Mahlitz. Hier stieÃen wir auf die K1472. Wir bogen dann nach Westen ab und folgten dieser StraÃe an der Nordseite des TrÃbPl (TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz) Klietz entlang 

bis in die Ortschaft Klietz. Den Ort verlieÃen wir jetzt nicht mehr auf dem Altmark-Rundweg, sondern auf den Radweg zur ElbfÃ¤hre Arneburg. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns Ã¼ber Neuermark durch die Elbaue

 bis zur FÃ¤hre Arneburg. Wir hatten GlÃ¼ck die FÃ¤hre hatte gerade angelegt, so konnten wir zÃ¼gig auffahren. Je weiter wir nach SÃ¼den kamen umso preiswerter wurde eine Ãberfahrt. Kostete ein Ãbersetzten mit Rad in Havelberg noch 1,50 â¬, so waren es hier nur noch 1,-â¬. 



Nach der FÃ¤hre dann noch rund 1,3 km am FuÃ des Steilufers entlang

 und hoch zum Aussichtspunkt im Arneburger Park, am Steilufer gelegen. Hier hat man einen faszinierenden Rundblick Ã¼ber die Elbe mit seinen Auen bis hin zum Klietzer Forst.

 Die Kamerschen und Rehberger Berge waren noch sehr gut zu sehen, wie man auf dem nachfolgenden Foto auch sehr gut erkennen kann. In Arneburg trafen wir dann wieder auf den aus SÃ¼den kommenden Altmark-Rundweg. Von Arneburg bis Wischer bin ich dann etwas vom originalen Kurs abgewichen. In Wischer stieÃen wir wieder auf den Rundweg und folgten ihn dann durch das Waldgebiet nÃ¶rdlich und Ã¶stlich von Arnim 

bis Stendal. Ab Ortseingang Stendal 

wurde dann der kÃ¼rzeste Weg zum Bahnhof Stendal eingeschlagen. Um 11:45 Uhr hielten wir genau vor dem Ticketautomaten nach 56,6 km und 202 HM. 
peter sein Hinterrad stand gerade richtig, als wir eteas braunes aus dem Reifen quellen sahen.

das Pannenband schaute schon hervor, jetzt war uns auch die Ursache des HÃ¶henschlages klar. Aber gut dass es bis hierher gehalten hatte.
Schnell das LÃ¤nderticket gekauft und dann zum Gleis 4. 

Wir konnten dann schon den Zug um 12:10 Uhr Richtung Halle nehmen. Mit den RÃ¤dern hatten wir auch noch GlÃ¼ck, es waren bei Ankunft des Zuges noch nicht allzu viele RÃ¤der in den Radabteilen und auf dem Bahnsteig waren auÃer unseren 8 RÃ¤dern 

noch einmal 6 Bikes. Wir ergatterten sogar noch PlÃ¤tze, die zusammenlagen.
Dies hat aber eine Dame, die auf einen Sitz rechts von ihr ihren Hund abgelegt hatte und links von ihr den Sitz noch mit ihren Koffern blockierte gar nicht gefallen. Als wir um die PlÃ¤tze baten (Hund und Koffer), hat sie sich unter Protest entfernt.

 Unterwegs stiegen dann noch Massen mit ihren RÃ¤dern dazu, man hÃ¤tte fast stapeln mÃ¼ssen. Das war dann auch ein Vorgeschmack auf das was uns in Halle noch erwarten wÃ¼rde, wenn an diesem sonnigen Sonntagnachmittag gegen 14:10 Uhr die Massen in den Zug nach Erfurt stÃ¼rmen. Erich und ich entschlossen uns, dass wir ab Halle mit dem Rad bis nach Merseburg zurÃ¼ck fahren, so waren es schon zwei RÃ¤der weniger die in den Zug mussten. In Halle angekommen kam dann noch kurzfristig eine Durchsage Ã¼ber die Lautsprecher, dass der Zug nach Erfurt heute ausnahmsweise vom Gleis 4 abfÃ¤hrt. Noch mehr Stress, der Bahnsteig ist noch weiter entfernt. Normen und Peter aus WeiÃenfels schlossen sich uns an. Wir fuhren dann zu viert auf den neuen Radweg Ã¼ber den ThÃ¼ringer Bahnhof 

zur B 91 in HÃ¶he Rosengarten. Ab hier dann auf den Radweg weiter an B91 bis Schkopau zum Abzweig nach Hohenweiden. Hier dann ein auÃerplanmÃ¤Ãiger Boxenstopp, Normen hatte sich einen PlattfuÃ am Hinterrad geholt. Er hatte aber noch einen Schlauch zur Hand, wir hÃ¤tten nicht helfen kÃ¶nnen, hatten ja nur 28 iger SchlÃ¤uche mit. 

Der ÃbeltÃ¤ter steckte noch in der Decke, ein Draht, kÃ¶nnte fast von einer DrahtbÃ¼rste stammen. Die Reparatur wurde mit vereinten KrÃ¤ften schnell Ã¼ber die BÃ¼hne gebracht. Die Fahrt ging dann weiter bis nach Merseburg, wo ich sie dann bis WeiÃenfels allein weiter fahren lieÃ, waren ja nur noch gute 60 Minuten, aber bei sehr warmen Temperaturen. 
Der Guide bedankt sich bei seinen Mitfahrern, die den Guide immer Ã¼berall hin gefolgt sind, ohne auch ein einziges Mal zu fragen, ob wir noch auf Kurs sind. Auch gab es keine UnfÃ¤lle und Pannen.
Und wie das Sprichwort schon sagt nach der Tour ist vor der Tour, die Planung Himmelfahrt 2013 hat schon begonnen.
Fazit: Die Tour war landschaftlich sehr interessant und abwechslungsreich. Die Wege waren im West und teilweise Nordteil stark naturbelassen, was fÃ¼r Fahrer mit Reifen schmaler 42 iger erhÃ¶hte Aufmerksamkeit erforderte. Vor Tourantritt sollte man sich ordentlich mit Verpflegung eindecken, in den kleinen Orten gibt es keine MÃ¶glichkeiten die VorrÃ¤te aufzufÃ¼llen. Wer die Einsamkeit liebt, ist hier sehr gut unterwegs und wird die Strecke sicherlich lieben. Auch ist sie gut fÃ¼r Familien geeignet, kaum Verkehr.
Den gesamten Streckenverlauf gibt es hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lsmylhuxxflycvno&referrer=trackList


----------



## wassermorti (26. Mai 2012)

warum habt ihr keinen abstecher in meine heimat tangermünde gemacht. da habt ihr was verpasst.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2012)

wassermorti schrieb:


> warum habt ihr keinen abstecher in meine heimat tangermünde gemacht. da habt ihr was verpasst.


Das stimmt, aber die kannten wir schon von der Elbetour.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
nächste Wochentour am Mittwoch, den 30.05.
Treffpunkt: 09:45 Uhr Hafen Südfeldsee Großkayna
Strecke: Grobe Richtung Neue Göhle- Freyburg- Rödel- Großwillsdorf- Großjena- Pilgerweg- Südfeldsee
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## eddie_dean (29. Mai 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> wäre gerne am 28. mitgekommen und hätte dir ein wenig die weitere Gegend um Bad Lauchstädt gezeigt, bin aber im Ausland, in MSH.
> Schaue doch einmal bei http://www.gpsies.com/home.do;jsessionid=242F96B30240DB45E02491FAACBB8D89 vorbei da wirst du sicherlich fündig. Trail gibt es sonst wenige um Bad Lauchstädt. Ziegelrodaer Forst wäre eine Alternative Richtung Unstruttal Wangen, oder im Bereich des Märzenbechertals.
> Die Saalehänge bei Naumburg und Bad Kösen wären auch noch zu empfehlen.



Hallo Udo,
musste jetzt meine Ausfahr um einen Tag verschieben.
Habe mir über gps-tour.info eine tour von dir runtergeladen, 
Kirchscheidung-freyburg. Allerdings bin ich in das ganze rückwärts gefahren. Insgesamt also 57km, 800hm landschaftlich abwechslungsreich und mit einigen wenigen ausnahmen fast einsame 3,5 stunden.
danke nochmals für den tipp! sollte eine rvon euch mal in meine nähe kommen bin ich gerne mit tourenvorschlägen zur stelle

gruß daniel


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2012)

eddie_dean schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> musste jetzt meine Ausfahr um einen Tag verschieben.
> Habe mir über gps-tour.info eine tour von dir runtergeladen,
> Kirchscheidung-freyburg. Allerdings bin ich in das ganze rückwärts gefahren. Insgesamt also 57km, 800hm landschaftlich abwechslungsreich und mit einigen wenigen ausnahmen fast einsame 3,5 stunden.
> ...


Schön dass es dir gefallen hat in unserer Gegend eine einsame Tour zu drehen.
Wer weiß vielleicht kommt man ja auch mal in deine Gegend.
Wenn du das nächste mal vorbei kommst melde dich mal.


----------



## Kasebi (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute
Leideer habe ich sehr schlechte Nachrichten. Bei uns ist ein Kollege krank geworden. Ich muß deshalb die Schicht tauschen. Deswegen kann ich morgen nun doch nicht. Schade. Ich wünsche euch dann noch viel Spaß.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (29. Mai 2012)

Schade, aber wir werden an dich denken und einen für Dich mit trinken, Pardon ich meine eine Roster mitessen. Schöne Schicht LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Leideer habe ich sehr schlechte Nachrichten. Bei uns ist ein Kollege krank geworden. Ich muß deshalb die Schicht tauschen. Deswegen kann ich morgen nun doch nicht. Schade. Ich wünsche euch dann noch viel Spaß.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Da kann man nichts machen, aber Harti wird wahrscheinlich auch noch kommen, dann passt die Teilnehmerzahl wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
heute fand die Radlerpasstour Nummer 6 statt. Um 09:00 Uhr traf ich mich mit Bonsaibikerin und leffith, um zusammen zum Treffpunkt SÃ¼dfeldsee Hafen zu fahren. Dort stieÃen dann um 09:40 Uhr Reinhard1 und JÃ¼rgen aus WeiÃenfels dazu.
Gemeinsam fuhren wir am sÃ¼dlichen FuÃ der Halde Vesta nach Westen. Auf Wirtschaftswegen erreichten wir Schortau und fuhren auf den dortigen Branderodaer Weg hoch zur MÃ¼chelhÃ¶he. Branderoda tangierten wir am nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsausgang. Es ging auf der OrtsstraÃe weiter nach Westen bis zum Abzweig eines Wirtschaftsweges 723 Meter vor Baumersroda. Wir folgten diesen Wirtschaftsweg nach SÃ¼den bis Ebersroda. Hier unter der groÃen Dorfeiche eine kurze Pause zum Anzugwechsel.
Am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsrand fÃ¼hrt ein Wirtschaftsweg in die Neue GÃ¶hle. Wir folgten den Hauptweg durch das Waldgebiet bis zur B180 in HÃ¶he des Steinbruchs. Die B180 wurde Ã¼berquert und am Nordrand des Steinbruchs auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen weiter gefahren. In HÃ¶he des SÃ¼hnekreuzes bogen wir auf den Wanderweg zum Magdstein ab. 
_( Die Sage berichtet das Adelheit, die Gemahlin des sÃ¤chsischen Pfalzgrafen Friedrich des III. und ihr Geliebter Ludwig âder Springerâ Anfang Februar des Jahres 1085 zwei Ritter beauftragt haben soll den Pfalzgrafen zu tÃ¶ten. Dieser befand sich gerade in der NÃ¤he seiner Burg Zscheiplitz im Waldgebiet âReuÃenâ zur Jagd. Von diesem schrecklichen Plan erfuhr eine Magd. Zutiefst erschÃ¼ttert und fest entschlossen ihren Herrn zu warnen, folgte sie ihm. Hier an dieser Stelle soll sie nach schnellem Lauf zusammengebrochen und verstorben sein. 
Zur Erinnerung an diese treue Magd wurde dieser Stein errichtet. Der Volksmund nennt ihn âdie HÃ¶lleâ.)_
Durch sehr sehr hohes Gras ging es auf dem Wanderweg weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zur MÃ¼hle Zeddenbach.
Auf der StraÃe dann nach Freyburg zum Markt, hier in der Touristinformation den ersten Stempel an diesem Tag. Danach eine kleine Pause bei Kaffee, Mohn und Erdbeerkuchen, bevor es auf dem Unstrut-Radweg weiter zur HennebrÃ¼cke ging. In der dortigen Weinmanufaktur gab es dann den Stempel Nummer 2. Ab HennebrÃ¼cke auf der StraÃe nach Norden weiter bis Neuhaus. Gleich hinter der Linkskurve sind wir dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Nordosten abgebogen. Wir errichten dann die StraÃe GerÃ¶digsberge und folgten den Verlauf bis zum Ende nach Norden. An den letzten HÃ¤usern tauchten wir in das Waldgebiet ein und fuhren leicht bergan bis zur SchutzhÃ¼tte Ã¶stlicher Waldrand Wanderweg Neuenburg. Auf dem Wirtschaftsweg ging es dann parallel zur L205 nach Nordosten weiter.
Die L205 wurde Ã¼berquert und auf den nun folgenden Wirtschaftsweg sind wir dann bis Goseck und von dort zum Schloss weiter gefahren.
Im Infopunkt Kreisgrabenanlage gab es dann den 3. Stempel fÃ¼r heute. Am Hang des Saaletals Burg Goseck genossen wir noch einmal die Aussicht in das Saaletal.
Dann verabschiedeten wir drei Merseburger uns von Reinhard1 und JÃ¼rgen und fuhren Ã¼ber MarkrÃ¶hlitz hoch zum Pilgerweg auf dem HÃ¶henrÃ¼cken âLuftschiffâ. Den Pilgerweg folgten wir dann zurÃ¼ck bis nach Merseburg.
Es war eine schÃ¶ne schnelle Runde, pÃ¼nktlich zur Kaffeezeit um 14:05 war ich wieder am Kaffeetisch angelangt.
So und gleich geht die Sternfahrt zum Grillen am SÃ¼dfeldsee los. Wenn jemand noch Lust hat zu angenehmen GesprÃ¤chen, so ist er gern gesehen.
Hier gibt es die Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zzpuirujuogiaebl


----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
nächste Wochentour am 06.06.
Unstrutquelle bis Sömmerda ca. 96,5 km.
Hin und Rückfahrt mit Bahn und Länderticket.
Start ab Merseburg mit DB 08:35 Uhr
Ab Leißling 08:57 Uhr
Start in Silberhausen zur Unstrutquelle 11:30 Uhr
Rückfahrt ab Sömmerda 17:42 Uhr
Ankunft in WSF um 19:03 Uhr und in Merseburg um 19:22 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12857


----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
gestern Abend um 19:15 Uhr trafen sich wieder die Biker aus Weißenfels und die Biker aus Merseburg auf ihrer Sternfahrt zum obligatorischen Monatsgrillen am Südfeldsee.
Andi65 und Reinhard1waren schon mit einer Dame am Ort des Geschehens
und hatten den Grill schon angefeuert. Um 19:15 Uhr stießen dann Bonsaibikerin, leffith und udo1 dazu. Der zweite Grill wurde entfacht
und bei angenehmen Gesprächen rund um das Biken wurde die Zeit bis zur richtigen Grilltemperatur überbrückt.
Gegen 19:30 Uhr gesellte sich dann noch Bikermario dazu. Andi 65 öffnete seinen Rucksack und holte die superleckeren Knobis hervor. Reinhard1 übernahm sofort den Part des Grillmeisters, hat er übrigens super gemacht.
Die Würste schmeckten wieder einmal einzigartig. Gegen 20:20 Uhr stellten wir die vorgefundene Lage wieder her und begaben uns wieder in die Heimatorte.
Für den Monat Juni entschieden wir uns diesmal für einen italienischen Abend am abendlichen Südfeldsee mit Pizzaservice. Den Flyer habe schon mal geholt und geliefert wird auch bis zur Baggerschaufel. Nun brauchen wir nur noch einen Termin an den vielleicht alle teilnehmen können.
Dann schaut mal in eure Terminkalender und teilt mal so eure Vorstellungen mit. Neue Teilnehmer sind natürlich gern gesehen.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2012)

So bin gerade von einer schnellen kurzen Runde, bei leichtem Niesel zurück. War als Trainingspartner einer Bikerin unterwegs. Wir fuhren von der Neumarktbrücke auf dem Radweg rechtes Saaleufer bis zur Werderstraße, dann weiter bis Werder und Trebnitz. Ab Trebnitz dann auf dem Wirtschaftsweg am Deichfuß bis nach Bad Dürrenberg zur Radstation. Hier holte sie sich ihren Stempel für den Radlerpass. Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es dann bis Daspig. Ab Daspig dann auf dem neuen Radweg entlang der Saale bis nach Göhlitzsch. Hier stießen wir wieder auf den Saaleradweg und folgten ihn nach Merseburg zurück. Trotz Gegenwind ab Bad Dürrenberg hatten wir immerhin noch einen neunzehner Schnitt.
Na mal sehen wie es am kommenden Dienstag wird, wenn ich sie wieder als Trainingspartner begleiten darf, Falls noch jemand Lust zum mitfahren, es geht auf dem Floßgrabenweg bis nach Lützen und von dort zur Saale und zurück. Start so gegen 08:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt teile ich noch mit, falls jemand mit möchte.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
für den italienischen Abend am Südfeldsee mache ich mal einen Vorschlag für ein Zeitfenster.
An einem Abend zw. den 25.06. bis 28.06.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juni 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für den italienischen Abend am Südfeldsee mache ich mal einen Vorschlag für ein Zeitfenster.
> An einem Abend zw. den 25.06. bis 28.06.


Nach Rücksprache mit Andi65 wäre Dienstag, der 26.06. ein sehr günstiger Termin.
Da komme ich dann mit Dame.
Teilnehmermeldungen per PN an mich, die Pizzakarte schicke ich euch zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich starte morgen um 07:33 vom Penny-Parkplatz an der B91 nach Hohenmölsen zum Mondsee, einen Stempel holen. Gesamt km ca. 75 km. Wird etwas schneller, da ich um 12:30 Uhr wieder zurück sein muss. Wer mit möchte sollte dann zur genannten Zeit am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich hab mal meinen Plan durchgeschaut und festgestellt das meine Termine leider etwas anders sind. Passend wäre bei mir:11.6./ 15.6./21.6.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
das war heute kein guter Tag für mich.
Um 07:30 Uhr startete ich zur Stempelfahrt nach Hohenmölsen/Mondsee. In Großkorbetha musste ich dann eine Kampfkurve nach Beuna drehen, es fing an zu regnen. Ich hatte heute absolut keine Lust fast 80 km nur im Regen zurück zulegen und dass dann auch noch bei der Kälte.
Dafür gönnte ich mir dann am Nachmittag diesen Becher.

Der schmeckte super lecker. Und wo gibt es den? Den gibt es im Eisgarten in St. Micheln/ Mücheln. Das Eis schmeckt hervorragend, sollte man unbedingt mal anfahren, wenn man an einem Wochenende in der Gegend ist.
Öffnungszeiten nur an Feiertagen und an Wochenenden ab 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nächste Wochentour am 06.06.
> Unstrutquelle bis Sömmerda ca. 96,5 km.........


Es regnet in Thüringen, also starten wir jetzt zu der Stempeltour Nummer 8. Eckhartsberga- Auerstedt- Ebersleben- Bad Sulza- Bad Kösen, das müssten wir noch vor der Regenfront schaffen.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
eigentlich sollte es ja heute zur Unstrutquelle gehen und von dort auf dem Unstrut-Radweg bis nach Sömmerda, so 97 km laut Planung. Gestern Abend schaute ich mir noch das Regenradar für den heutigen Tag an und war nicht begeistert. Heute früh noch einmal das Regenradar angesehen und dann zu dem Entschluss gelangt, dass man sich 5 Stunden im Regen kurbeln nicht unbedingt antun muss. Also kurz umgeplant und die Radlerpasstour Nummer 8 um eine Woche vorgezogen. Die da war: Naumburg- Eckartsberga- Auerstedt- Ebersleben- Bad Sulza- Kleinheringen- Bad Kösen. Entsprechend Regenradar sollte das Niederschlagsgebiet so um 13.30 Uhr Sachsen-Anhalt erreichen. So entschloss ich mich von Naumburg Saalebrücke bei Roßbach, wo Reinhard1 schon auf uns wartete, auf dem Saale-Radweg bis Bad Kösen zu fahren, hier dann den ersten Stempel an diesem Tag. Bonsaibikerin und ich fuhren also mit der DB, die heute 9 Minuten Verspätung hatte und dass schon in Merseburg. Gegen 10:20 Uhr trafen wir am Treffpunkt Brücke ein. Gemeinsam ging es dann wie schon geschrieben bis nach Bad Kösen. Ab Bad Kösen dann auf der B87 bis nach Eckartsberga. Immer begleitet von sporadischen Regentropfen mal stärker und mal weniger. Ich pokerte mal und ließ meine Regenbekleidung im Rucksack. Die Windjacke reichte aus. Zwischen den einzelnen Tröpfelphasen gab es auch mal Augenblicke, bei dem es kein Wasser von oben gab, so konnte der Wind die Windjacke wieder abtrocknen. In Eckartsberga/Burg Stempel Nummer 2. 

Auf dem Wanderweg 

dann runter bis Auerstedt ins Hotel, hier Stempel Nummer 3. Ab Auerstedt wurde der ehemalige Wirtschaftsweg zu einem super Radweg ausgebaut, auf dem es sich gut bis auf die Höhe hoch pedalieren ließ und dass jetzt bei Sonne satt. Von der Höhe rollte es sich ganz entspannt bis nach Ebersleben runter. In der dortigen Ölmühle gab es Stempel Nummer 4. Wir folgten dann den Ilm-Radweg bis nach Bad Sulza. Im Kurpark schnell noch Stempel Nummer 5 eintragen lassen und durch den Kurpark auf dem Ilm-Radweg weiter bis zur alten Saline Parkplatz. Hier echte Thüringer Rostbratwurst verspeist. Weiter auf dem Ilm-Radweg bis Großheringen, dort über die Saale und hoch zum Hotel Sonnekalb in Kleinheringen. Hier dann den letzten Stempel Nummer 6 für den heutigen Tag eintragen lassen. Ab dem Hotel Sonnekalb dann auf dem Saale-Radweg bis nach Bad Kösen zum Bahnhof, hier Tourende. Am Ende waren es dann 45 km und 507 HM. Der Zug kam dann auch 9 Minuten später, mit dem wir dann bis Merseburg zurückfuhren. Hier holte uns dann die Regenfront ein. Ich hoffe doch das Reinhard1, der ab Bad Kösen bis WSF mit dem Rad zurückfuhr, dass ihm die Regenfront nicht ereilt hat. War eine schöne schnelle, auch der aufziehenden Regenfront aus Thüringen geschuldete, Tour.
Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch ein einziger Stempel, dann ist der Radlerpass voll.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
am 13.06. die nächste Radlerpasstour.
Treffpunkt 09:40 Uhr Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn in Beuna.
Strecke:
Querfurt ab 10:25 Uhr-Leimbach- Lodersleben- Rainholz- Rothenschirmbach- Holzzelle- Erdeborn- Aseleben- Seeburg- Höhnstedt- Teutschenthal- Bad Lauchstädt- Merseburg
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12072


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
für Frühaufsteher morgen um 07:33 Uhr Abfahrt zur Tour Merseburg-Mondsee und zurück (Radlerpassstempel Mondsee holen). 
Wer mit möchte sollte um 07:33 Uhr am Pennymarkt B91 Parkplatz sein. Länge der Strecke ca. 73 km. Gegen 12:00 Uhr will ich spätestens zurück sein.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
pünktlich um 07:33 Uhr war ich heute am vereinbarten Treffpunkt. Mir war aber schon vorher klar, dass sich niemand dort einfinden wird zu so früher Stunde. Also Kette rechts und weiter Richtung Großkorbetha. Die Saale wurde bei Kleinkorbetha überquert, man hätte auch durchwaten können, ist ja kaum Wasser in der Saale. Dann weiter nach Süden und östlich von Oeglitzsch auf einem Wirtschaftsweg
die BAB 38 überquert. Der Weg führte mich dann südlich vom BAB Kreuz Rippachtal über die BAB9. Dann weiter nach Osten über Groß.- und Kleingöhren, Stößwitz, Kreischau, Göthewitz bis zum Ostrand des alten StOÜbPl HHM. Nach Göthewitz dann noch Wunschlaub und Großgrimma, die Welt scheint stehen geblieben zu sein. Man wartet hier wohl schon auf den Kohlenbagger. Von Großgrimma dann wieder nach Westen zur L191. Auf dieser dann bis zum Eingang Freizeitpark Pierkau (Mondsee). Hier holte ich mir heute den letzten von 40 Stempeln für den Radlerpass.
Nach dem Eintrag ins Nachweisheft dann weiter am Nordufer des Sees bis nach Jaucha. Danach am Südrand von Hohenmölsen auf den Radweg bis nach Wählitz. Von Wählitz weiter über Rössuln nach Granschütz. In Granschütz auf einen Wirtschaftsweg am östlichen Ufer des Auensees nach Nordwesten an Nellschütz vorbei weiter über die BAB 9 nach Lösau und Dehlitz. Ab Dehlitz dann auf dem Saaleradweg über Bad Dürrenberg, dort Stempel 1 für die neue Stempelkarte, bis nach Merseburg zurück. Es war eine lockere Runde von morgendlichen 72 km bei einem Schnitt von 21,6 km/h und 448 HM.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
heute war ich in der Geschäftsstelle des "Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V." in Naumburg und wurde dort zum Radlerkönig Nr. 2 der Saison 2012 gekrönt.
 @Reinhard1am Mittwoch wirst du dann die Nummer 3


----------



## leffith (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Udo,

meinen Glückwunsch zum Radlerkönig Nr.2 in 2012.  Sei nur froh das du mich gestern nicht auf dem Halse hattest. Bei mir hat die Defekthexe 2mal zugeschlagen. Auf Hin und Rückfahrt je eine Reifenpanne.  Das kommt sehr toll wenn man zum Sonntag arbeiten muss und dann noch der Arbeitsweg künstlich verlängert wird. Ich hoffe nun das ich für die nächste Zeit genug platte Reifen hatte. 
Bis zur nächsten Tour
Tschüß Detlef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
heute wurde eine kleine und interessante Radlerpasstour durchgefÃ¼hrt. Es galt heute das Radlerpassheft von Bonsaibikerin auf 39 Stempelaufdrucke, von 40, zu bringen. Da das Hopperticket bekanntlich ja erst ab 09:00 Uhr seine GÃ¼ltigkeit hat, starteten wir schon um 07:30 Uhr. Zuerst zum Bahnhof, dort das Hopperticket am Automaten gezogen und dann weiter auf dem kÃ¼rzesten Weg Ã¼ber Wengelsdorf und GroÃkorbetha zum Saale-Radweg. Auf diesen dann nach WeiÃenfels zum Bahnhof. In der der Bahnhofshalle, von der ein seltsamer Charme ausging, noch einen Kaffee vom dortigen Zeitungsladen geholt und nach ca. 20 minÃ¼tiger Wartezeit in die Burgenlandbahn nach Zeitz eingestiegen. Der Zug kam auch pÃ¼nktlich um 09:45 Uhr in Zeitz an. Vom Bahnhof ging es sofort hoch zum ersten Stempel, den es auf der Moritzburg gab. Weiter ging es Ã¼ber die Stephanstrasse zum Zeitzer MÃ¼hlgraben. Die WeiÃe Elster wurde auf der AlbrechtstraÃe Ã¼berquert. So erreichten wir die L193. Linker Hand von uns war jetzt die Zuckerfabrik, wir rollten nach wenigen 100 Metern in die Ortschaft Kleinosida ein. Am westlichen Ortsausgang verlieÃen wir die L193 und fuhren das nÃ¶rdliche Elstertal hoch,
dort weiter Ã¼ber Mannsdorf bis nach DroyÃig. In DroyÃig war das Schlossrestaurant unsere nÃ¤chste Anlaufstelle. Das passte auch als wir um 10:35 Uhr eintrafen war schon jemand da und schaute uns mit treuen groÃen Kulleraugen an.
Die Servicekraft hat uns den den Stempel ins Heft gedrÃ¼ckt und keine 5 Minuten spÃ¤ter waren wir wieder unterwegs und verlieÃen DroyÃig auf den Schkauditzer Weg nach SÃ¼den. Kasebi hatte vor einiger Zeit berichtet, dass der Weg durch den Wald Ã¶stlich des Schkauditzer Weges nicht mehr gut fahrbar war, so entschloss ich mich direkt nach Schkauditz, ins Elstertal runter zu fahren. Ab Schkauditz dann auf der Zeitzer StraÃe wieder nach Osten Ã¼ber NeumÃ¼hle zur ElsterbrÃ¼cke Bahnhof Haynsburg. Dort Ã¼berquerten wir die WeiÃe Elster und fuhren dann auf dem Elsterradweg wieder nach Westen 
an der JohannismÃ¼hle vorbei bis nach Dietendorf. Hier holten wir uns in der GaststÃ¤tte âZu den Drei Lindenâ den dritten Stempel. Es roch schon sehr nach Rotkohl und KlÃ¶Ãen, aber es war 11:00 Uhr und noch nicht Zeit fÃ¼r die Mittagspause. Also weiter auf dem Elsterradweg bis Wetterzeube durch den Ort nach Norden wurde das Elstertal wieder verlassen. An der Wegespinne MÃ¼ckenschenke fuhren wir nach WeiÃenborn weiter. Am nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsrand von WeiÃenborn verlieÃen wir den Ort auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der durch den Regen etwas aufgeweicht war. Nach 1,37 kn erreichten wir die K2621, auf der wir unsere Reifen wieder frei fahren konnten. Bei mir gab es eigentlich nichts mehr zum Freifahren, habe mittlerweile Slicks hinten drauf. Muss diese Woche noch einen Boxenstopp einlegen. Auf der StraÃe also weiter nach Norden bis hoch auf die Thierbacher HÃ¶he und Espigschenke. Auf HÃ¶he der Heideteiche Ã¶stlich der L198 bogen wir nach Westen ab und folgten den Wanderweg bis kurz vor dem GroÃen Heideteich. Hier verlieÃ ich den Wanderweg und folgte einen anderen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden, der dann urplÃ¶tzlich vor einem Erbsenfeld endete. Ich sah auf meinem Navi bereits in 466 Metern den Wirtschaftsweg, den ich weiter folgen musste. Da es bekanntlich kein ZurÃ¼ck gibt, sondern nur ein VorwÃ¤rts folgten wir einer Spur im Feld.
Die Erbsenranken rankten sich in Kette, Schaltwerk und Ritzel, wie es sich eben fÃ¼r Ranken gehÃ¶rt. Jedenfalls erreichten wir ohne eine Schiebeeinlage den Weg und fuhren auf diesen weiter nach Norden bis zur Osterfelder StraÃe westlich von Oberkaka. Auf dem Pretzscher Weg an der Westseite vom Kauflandzentrallager dann nach Norden bis zur L190. Auf dieser dann nach Westen weiter bis zur Stempelstelle Hotel âAmadeusâ Osterfeld.

Osterfeld verlieÃen wir nach Westen auf der Osterfelder StraÃe. In Pauscha und der EinmÃ¼ndung âAm Rittergutâ bogen wir dann 90Â° nach Norden ab und fuhren hoch zur HÃ¶he nÃ¶rdlich des Heubergs.
NÃ¶rdlich Hainberg bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren auf einer schÃ¶nen langen Abfahrt, Ã¶stlich des Hainschachtes bis nach Mertendorf runter.
Unten angekommen erst einmal eine schnelle Grobreinigung unserer Gesichter und dann in den Ort zum Eiskaffee KÃ¼hn. Hier ist ebenfalls eine Stempelstelle. Bei Kaffee und Eis, sowie Riesenwindbeutel 
lieÃen wir uns den 5. Stempel eintragen. Eis und Kaffee schmeckte super, sollte man unbedingt einen Besuch abstatten, wenn man in dieser Gegend sein sollte. 
Auf einen Pfad, der Ã¼ber die Wethau fÃ¼hrte, kamen wir wieder auf den MÃ¼hlenwanderweg, der zur Radacht gehÃ¶rt. Nicht ohne beim Ãberqueren der Wethau einen Blick in den Bach zu werfen, hier lag noch ein fahrtÃ¼chtiges Bike,
zwar ohne Sattel, aber noch mit Luft auf dem Reifen im Flussbett. Der Radweg fÃ¼hrte uns nach Wethau, an der dortigen Pension gab es dann den Stempel Nummer 6. Das Kroppental durchquerten wir auf dem MÃ¼hlenwanderweg bis zum Saale-Radweg. Wir folgten den Saale-Radweg in Richtung SchÃ¶nburg bis zur Konditorei und Kaffee Polz, hier ist ebenfalls eine Stempelstelle. Dort wurde dann der 39. Stempel in den Radlerpass von Bonsaibikerin eingetragen. Ein Blick auf meine Uhr zeigte, dass es 13:35 Uhr war. Ich wusste ja, wenn der Zug aus Eisenach in LeiÃling einfuhr, und erhÃ¶hte sofort die Geschwindigkeit auf der Strecke SchÃ¶nburg- LeiÃling. Um 13:55 Uhr konnten wir wieder entspannt durchatmen, wir standen auf dem Bahnhof. Der Zug hatte dann auch noch 5 Minuten VerspÃ¤tung, als er bei uns eintraf. Entspannt fuhren wir zum Ausgangspunkt unserer heutigen Tour zurÃ¼ck. Nach guten 85 km war dann fÃ¼r heute Tourende.
Bonsaibikerin es hat mir wieder SpaÃ gemacht mit dir auf Tour zu gehen, bis zur nÃ¤chsten Tour.
Morgen geht es dann auf die nÃ¤chste Stempeltour mit Reinhard1, ihm fehlen noch die Stempel in Querfurt, Hermannseck, Seeburg und HÃ¶hnstedt, dann hat er auch seine 40 Stempel im Radlerpass.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (12. Juni 2012)

Das ist wie immer eine super Tourenbeschreibung. Ich kann mich da nur anschleißen und einen Blick in meinen Dienstplan werfen und mich auf die nächste freuen. Es war auch wie immer ein super tolles Wetter.. Wie immer haben wir auch den Zeitplan eingehalten


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (12. Juni 2012)

Na super Udo, jetzt habe ich richtig Hunger auf einen Eisbecher. Die Sahne sieht richtig lecker aus.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juni 2012)

CHAKA-Commander schrieb:


> Na super Udo, jetzt habe ich richtig Hunger auf einen Eisbecher. Die Sahne sieht richtig lecker aus.


Und die Sahne kam auch nicht aus der Sprühflasche.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juni 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Das ist wie immer eine super Tourenbeschreibung. Ich kann mich da nur anschleißen und einen Blick in meinen Dienstplan werfen und mich auf die nächste freuen. Es war auch wie immer ein super tolles Wetter.. Wie immer haben wir auch den Zeitplan eingehalten


Genau, die Weg-Zeit-Berechnung hat gepasst und du bist Radlerkönigen geworden.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
die heutige Mittwochstour wurde genutzt, um Reinhard1 auf 40 StempeleintrÃ¤ge in seinem Radlerpass zu bringen. Treffpunkt war 09:40 Uhr der Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn in Beuna. Da sich ja noch âszaboatâ angemeldet hatte, waren wir also zu dritt auf der heutigen Tour. Gegen 09:30 Uhr traf ich am Treffpunkt ein, da wartete Reinhard1 schon einige Zeit auf mich. Angezogen war er, als ob wir eine Starkregentour machen wollten und kalt war es ihm auch noch, wie man unschwer sehen kann.
Da wir aber in der niederschlagÃ¤rmsten Gegend Deutschland wohnen, war mir klar, dass es auf unserer Tour heute, trotz Regenwarnung, keinen Regen geben wÃ¼rde. Der Zug kam in den Haltepunkt gerollt, aber von unserem dritten Mitfahrer keine Spur. Nun, wir stiegen ein und lÃ¶sten erst einmal unser Ticket, nebenbei beantworteten wir noch die Fragen zur Kundenzufriedenheit der FahrgÃ¤ste, die uns von einem Mitarbeiter der DB gestellt worden sind. Er konnte ja noch in Querfurt am Bahnhof auf uns warten. In Querfurt angekommen, war dort kein Biker weit und breit zu sehen. Wir warteten anstandshalber noch eine Weile, bis wir uns dann aber auf dem Weg machten. Nun es kann ja immer was dazwischen kommen, aber eine kleine Info wÃ¤re schon hilfreich gewesen. In Querfurt begaben wir uns sofort zum Marktplatz. In der dortigen Stadtinformation bekamen wir dann unseren Stempel. Ich lieÃ mir auch gleich einen geben fÃ¼r meinen zweiten Radlerpass. Danach hoch zum Kreisel und zum Opelautohaus, zwecks Knackwurst fassen. Nach getanen Einkauf dann auf dem Radweg an der L172 zum Leimbacher Gasthaus. Die haben an 11:00 Uhr geÃ¶ffnet, wir trafen 10:55Uhr ein, es war noch verschlossen. Als es 11:05 Uhr wurde und immer noch geschlossen studierten wir die Ãffnungszeiten und da Stand von Montag bis Freitag ab 11:00 Uhr geÃ¶ffnet. Aber ganz unten Stand Mittwoch Ruhetag. Wir wollten schon wieder aufsitzen und zum Campingplatz Hermannseck fahren, da hÃ¶rten wir wie ein Rasentraktor angeworfen wurde. Ein Blick um die Ecke und wir erspÃ¤hten den Wirt auf selbiges GefÃ¤hrt. Als er uns sah Ã¶ffnete er sogleich und drÃ¼ckte seinen Stempel in unserer RadlerpÃ¤sse, war eine schÃ¶ne Geste- Danke dafÃ¼r. Jetzt konnten wir nach Norden Ã¼ber Leimbach und Lodersleben bis nach GatterstÃ¤dt mit Wind von vorn, rollen. In GatterstÃ¤dt fuhren wir am westlichen Ortsrand auf der OsterhÃ¤user StraÃe nach Norden. Jetzt befanden wir uns auf dem âDrei StÃ¤dte Radwegâ (Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben). Ich kannte den Weg ja schon, bin ihn vor 4 Jahren mal gefahren und hatte ihn in schlechter Erinnerung, zumindest das TeilstÃ¼ck von GatterstÃ¤dt bis zum Waldgebiet Rainholz. Also lieÃ ich mich Ã¼berraschen, wenn es jetzt ein Radweg ist, muss er eigentlich besser sein, dachte ich. Also wie man den nachfolgenden Bildern entnimmt, ging es einigermaÃen gut los
und wurde kurz vor dem Rainholz immer schlechter. Tiefe Fahrspuren, die fÃ¼r einen Trekkingradfahrer mit GepÃ¤ck eine echte Herausforderung sind, StÃ¼rze sind vorprogrammiert. Im Rainholz selbst wieder beste Waldautobahn.
Wir durchquerten das  Waldgebiet nach Norden, rollten dann aus dem Wald hÃ¼gelabwÃ¤rts bis zur BAB 38,
unterquerten diese und fuhren auf der Nordseite der BAB 38 in einem Bogen nach Osten Ã¼ber Kleinosterhausen 
bis nach Rothenschirmbach in das dortige Gewerbegebiet, hier ist die AuÃenstelle der Bad Bibraer KÃ¤sescheune. Schnell noch KÃ¤se gebunkert und einen Melkversuch gestartet, danach auf der Alten HauptstraÃe durch den Ort nach Norden HangaufwÃ¤rts. Auf HÃ¶he des einzelstehenden Hauses in der Linkskurve im Waldgebiet sind wir dann in den Wald auf eine Waldautobahn abgebogen
und folgten dieser in einem Bogen bis zur Rothenschirmbacher StraÃe vor Holzzelle. Am Westrand von Holzzelle dann nach Norden abgebogen, ca. 225 Meter. Hier dann in das Tal (Nonnengrund) nach Osten runter,
eine super schÃ¶ne schnelle und lange Abfahrt, die nur von einem in der Kurve liegenden Baum abrupt unterbrochen wurde.
Unten angekommen rÃ¼ber Ã¼ber die Eisenbahntrasse und in Erdeborn eingerollt. Erdeborn durchquerten wir nordwÃ¤rts bis fast zum Ortsausgang. Wir bogen dort in den Aselebener Weg ab und folgten diesen bis nach Aseleben zum Strandhotel,
dort gab es den nÃ¤chsten Stempel. Auf dem Radweg am SÃ¼Ãen See dann weiter bis nach Seeburg. Am Schloss vorbei und in der Linkskurve SeestraÃe nach Osten abgebogen. Ãber einen Wiesenweg gelangten wir dann wieder auf den Lutherweg im Rosetal. Den Weg folgten wir 250 Meter nach Osten und bogen dann nach Norden ab. Jetzt ging es auf dem Lutherweg ordentlich Berg hoch. An den Reifen.- und Bremsspuren auf dem Boden erkannten wir das man hier sonst nur runter fÃ¤hrt, aber die harten fahren eben hoch. Oben angekommen sahen wir HÃ¶hnstedt vor uns liegen. Schnell zur Wein & Touristik- Information. Aber niemand da, trotz Ãffnungszeiten von 13:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr. Die Telefonnummern, die dort standen, wenn man vor verschlossener TÃ¼r steht, halfen auch nicht weiter, es nahm keiner ab. So lieÃen wir uns den Firmenstempel vom Gasthaus nebenan in den Pass drÃ¼cken, reicht auch und wird auch anerkannt, Stand ja HÃ¶hnstedt drauf. Von HÃ¶hnstedt die WeinbergstraÃe runter zum Fischerhof am Kerner See, dort Kaffee und FischbrÃ¶tchen, lecker geschmeckt. Nach der StÃ¤rkung dann nach SÃ¼den weiter bis nach Wansleben am See. Den Ort nach Norden hin durchquert und auf der K2149 bis nach Etzdorf und Steuden gerollt. Am Ostausgang von Steuden dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SÃ¼dosten weiter.
Die BAB 38 wurde Ã¼berquert und an der Bahntrasse der Burgenlandbahn Merseburg- SchafstÃ¤dt nach Osten bis nach Bad LauchstÃ¤dt in den Kurpark weiter gefahren. In den dortigen LauchstÃ¤dter Gaststuben dann den nÃ¤chsten Stempel fÃ¼r unsere RadlerpÃ¤sse Nummer 2 geholt.
Bad LauchstÃ¤dt verlieÃen wir in sÃ¼dlicher Richtung und fuhren bis Klein GrÃ¤fendorf. Hier trafen wir auf den Goetheweg, der uns zur HeerstraÃe hoch fÃ¼hrte. An der HeerstraÃe angekommen war dann Tourende, Reinhard folgte den Goetheweg bis zum Geiseltalsee und fuhr dann bis WSF zurÃ¼ck und ich folgte der HeerstraÃe mit ordentlichem Wind von der Seite bis nach Merseburg. Am Ende hatte ich 85 km zurÃ¼ckgelegt bei 662 HM. Reinhard1 wird heute locker auf 115 km gekommen sein.
Es war wieder eine super Tour und das auch noch bei Sonne pur, vom angekÃ¼ndigten Regen wieder einmal keine Spur.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
die nächste Wochentour am Mittwoch, den 20.06.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Bad Dürrenberg Saalewehr.
Strecke: Bad Dürrenberg- Saale rechte Seite- Wallendorfer See gegen 10:40 Uhr am Abzweig zur B 181- Raßnitz- Elsterradweg über Schlosspark Lützschena- Leipzig- Karl-Heine-Kanal zurück.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12593


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
die nächste Wochentour am Mittwoch, den 27.06.
_*Ziel:*_ Info-Zentrum der DB an der ICE-Trasse Osterbergtunnel in Kalzendorf. (Eröffnung  war am 18.06.)
_*Strecke:*_ 
 Südfeldsee- Geiseltalsee- Mücheln- St. Micheln- Müchelholz- Schnellroda-  Kalzendorf Osterbergtunnel-Steigra- Unstrutradweg- WSF
 Ein kleiner Umweg zur Käsescheune wäre auch noch machbar.
_*Treffpunkt:*_ 10:30 Uhr Hafen Südfeldsee
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
bin gerade von einer gemütlichen Runde mit Bonsaibikerin zurück. Ziel war heute Hohenmölsen, sie brauchte noch ihren letzten, den 40 zigsten Stempel in ihrem Radlerpass. Start war um 13:15 Uhr in Merseburg. Ich wollte eigentlich so gegen 16:00 Uhr zum Kaffeetrinken wieder zurück sein. Aber es kam, wie es kommen musste, die Stadtinformation in Hohenmölsen war geschlossen und auch noch umgezogen. Auf der Suche nach dem neuen Standort vertrödelten wir kostbare Zeit. So musste ich noch eine Kampfkurve zum Mondsee ziehen. Auch hier kein Stempelberechtigten in Sicht und Rufweite. Das Abfahren des Campingplatzes half auch nicht weiter. Aber nach 10 Minuten sah ich dann zwei Blaumänner mit einem Wasserabsperrschlüssel, Karte und Eimer. Diese beiden hatten heute die Stempelgewalt und drückten uns den Stempel in den Radlerpass.
Bonsaibikerin war glücklich und zufrieden, hatte sie doch heute alle 40 Stempel eingefahren.
Der Saalekreis hat somit seine Radlerkönigin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
am 29.06. eine kleine lockere Tour entlang der Unstrut von der Quelle bis zur Mündung.
Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.
Abfahrt mit DB ab Merseburg um 20:36 Uhr
Abfahrt WSF: 20:53 Uhr
Abfahrt Erfurt Gleis 4 22:22 Uhr
Start ab Silberhausen zur Quelle um 23:45 Uhr
Start ab Unstrutquelle Kefferhausen um 00:15 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13112


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
gestern war ja unser italienischer Abend am Südfeldsee. Pizza satt, dazu die schönsten italienischen Arien vom unvergessenen Altmeister Enrico Caruso. Von mir höchst selbst ausgesucht, kam aber leider nicht so gut an, es waren eben alles keine Kunstliebhaber. Um 19:00 Uhr trafen wir uns am Rastplatz an der Baggerschaufel am Südfeldsee,

 bei Sonne und  einem sehr schönen Blick über dem Südfeldsee in Richtung Grenze zum Burgenlandkreis.

 Die Bestellung war schnell erledigt und in der dort ansässigen Pizzabäckerei abgegeben. Bis zur Abholung der Bestellung, so gegen 20:00 Uhr, gab es angenehme Gespräche rund ums biken und Tourenplanung. Ich stellte schon einmal den gedachten Ablauf der Himmelfahrtstour 2013 vor. Es geht in die Märkische Schweiz. Ein zentraler Punkt und von dort einige Sternfahrten.
Um 20:05 kamen die Pizzen und das Schlemmen begann. Haben sehr gut geschmeckt, 

die Pizzeria in Großkayna kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Es war wieder ein gelungener Abend, mal sehen was wir im Juli unternehmen werden, vielleicht ist der Treffpunkt mal am Geiseltalsee.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
heute traf ich mich mit Reinhard1 um 10:30 Uhr am Südfeldsee. Das heutige Ziel war der ICE- Info-Punkt der DB in Kalzendorf am Osterbergtunnel. Aber zuerst ging es an der Nordseite der Halde Vesta entlang nach Braunsdorf. Von dort zum Geiseltalsee und auf dem Radweg nach Mücheln zur Stadtinformation. Hier holte ich mir noch den Stempel für meinen zweiten Radlerpass. Danach an der Geisel entlang bis St. Micheln. Von St. Micheln dann weiter in das NSG Müchelholz, oberhalb des Hesseltals. Hier im südlichen Teil führt ein sehr schöner feiner Trail nach Westen.

 Den folgten wir bis zum Ende. Im letzten Drittel erspähte ich einen Wildwechsel der nach Norden in das Tal führte, also wieder retour auf dem Trail zurück bis zum Abzweig des Wildwechsels. Den Pfad runter ins Hesseltal gefolgt und auf den dort befindlichen Waldweg weiter nach Westen bis zum Abzweig der zur K2163 führt. Die Straße wurde an den Windrädern überquert und auf dem Wirtschaftsweg bis zum Infozentrum weiter gefahren.

 Im Infozentrum stürzte sich sofort eine Aufsichtsperson auf uns und fing sofort an uns alles zu erklären. War hoch interessant was er zum Bau der ICE Strecke zu sagen hatte, vor allem wie die Tunnelbohrmaschine arbeitet. Wir nutzen eine kleine Abwesenheit unseres Erklärers mit dem Verzehren unserer Mittagsbrote und tranken dazu den dort stehenden kostenlosen Kaffees. 

Wir waren kaum fertig mit dem Essen tauchte er wieder auf und erzählte in einem Fort weiter. Vor dem Großbild des Leipziger Hauptbahnhofs standen drei ICE-Züge.

 Ich konnte  leider mit keinen fahren, das ZGG wäre enorm überschritten worden. Bei Reinhard1 reichte es auch nur zum Probesitzen. 

Wir nutzten dann eine Atempause unseres Begleiters um uns wieder zu verabschieden. Im Außenbereich besichtigten wir noch ein Stück eines originalen Gleisabschnittes.

 Danach machten wir uns wieder auf den Heimweg  auf unbekannten Wegen durch Wiesen und Felder um Schnellroda. 

Nach einige Kilometern auf den Feldwegen nach Süden erreichten wir den Gleinaer Grund. Wir folgten den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten. 

Laut Karte sollte sich dort ein Weg befinden. Es war ein Feldrain, auf dem man wohl vor Jahrzehnten mal fahren konnte. Da es ja bekanntlich kein Zurück gibt folgten wir diesen. Nach wenigen Metern entschlossen wir uns lieber an einer Feldgrenze zwischen Getreidefeld und Rübenfeld weiter zu fahren 

und gelangten dann auch wieder an einen gut fahrbaren Wirtschaftsweg an. Den folgten wir nach Süden bis zur L163. Die wurde überquert und auf der Straße Richtung Branderoda weiter nach Osten gerollt. An der Mastanlage ging es auf dem Höhenweg weiter nach Osten bis zur Müchelhöhe. Über Schortau und Bedra ging es wieder zum Südfeldsee, hier dann Tourende.
Es war eine interessante Tour zum Info-Zentrum der DB. Wer Zeit hat sollte durchaus mal einen Abstecher zum Info-Punkt machen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 29.06. eine kleine lockere Tour entlang der Unstrut von der Quelle bis zur Mündung........


So Rucksack ist gepackt, Regensachen verstaut, Kette geölt, Luftdruck in den Reifen erhöht, Helmlampe befestigt, Fahrkarte noch nicht geholt, es kann losgehen. 20:35 Uhr ist Start mit DB von Merseburg aus. Mal sehen wie das Wetter so ab 00:00 Uhr an der Unstrutquelle ist, der Wind weht aber aus Südwest.
Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse, ein Mitfahrer hat mich am heutigen Vormittag schon mal informiert, dass er schon mal mit seinem Bike  losfährt und uns dann in Silberhausen erwartet. das wären dann so gute 450 km hin und zurück. Da kann ich nur sagen gute Fahrt.


----------



## Kasebi (29. Juni 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So Rucksack ist gepackt, Regensachen verstaut, Kette geölt, Luftdruck in den Reifen erhöht, Helmlampe befestigt, Fahrkarte noch nicht geholt, es kann losgehen. 20:35 Uhr ist Start mit DB von Merseburg aus. Mal sehen wie das Wetter so ab 00:00 Uhr an der Unstrutquelle ist, der Wind weht aber aus Südwest.
> Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse, ein Mitfahrer hat mich am heutigen Vormittag schon mal informiert, dass er schon mal mit seinem Bike  losfährt und uns dann in Silberhausen erwartet. das wären dann so gute 450 km hin und zurück. Da kann ich nur sagen gute Fahrt.



Hallo Udo 
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Für meine Sonntag geplante Megatour sehe ich allerdings schwarz. Aber das entscheidet sich morgen Abend.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juni 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen. .........
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Wir hatten Spaß bei immerhin bei mir 219 km und beim Roland bis zur Mündung 401 km. Tourbericht folgt, bin müde, aber noch nicht kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (30. Juni 2012)

Da kann man nur den Hut ziehen.  Na dann wünsche ich dir noch ein erholsames Restwochenende


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der Unstuttour von der Quelle bis zur MÃ¼ndung an einem Tag.
  Die Idee dazu hatte ich im vergangenen Herbst gehabt. Der Zeitpunkt sollte eigentlich die kÃ¼rzeste Nacht im Jahr sein, musste dann aber um eine Woche auf dem 29.06. verschoben werden.
Die Startzeit 23:45 Uhr musste ich aufgrund des Fahrplans der DB wÃ¤hlen. Jetzt nach der Tour muss ich sagen, es war genau der richtige Startzeitraum. Im LMB hatte sich ja kein Mitfahrer gemeldet, dafÃ¼r waren vom White-Rock-Tourenteam der Marko und der Roland sowie der Peter mit von der Partie. Aus dem Eichsfeld hatte noch Ohmtroll seine Bereitschaft erklÃ¤rt.
Seit dem Donnerstag habe ich diverse Wetterseiten im Netz verfolgt, wie sich die Wetterlage auf der Tour so entwickeln wÃ¼rde. Anfangs sah es nicht gut aus, Gewitter und Regen in der Nacht. Der letzte Blick in die Wetterlage war dann am Freitagnachmittag, die sagte leichten Regen bis 05:00 Uhr voraus, danach Sonne und ab 14:00 Uhr fÃ¼r die Zielregion wieder Regen und Gewitter. Also versuchte ich ein wenig vorzuschlafen, was mir eigentlich nicht so richtig gelang, es war nur ein DahindÃ¶sen, schlieÃlich gab ich es auf und packte meinen Rucksack.
PÃ¼nktlich um 20:36 Uhr rollte dann auch der Zug von Halle nach Erfurt in den Bahnhof ein. Die Luft war sehr schwÃ¼l und man transperierte schon im Ruhezustand. In Merseburg Nord hielt der Zug wie gewÃ¶hnlich, dann kam eine Durchsage, dass sich die Weiterfahrt wegen eines Fahrgastes verzÃ¶gern wird. Wenig spÃ¤ter ging ein Fahrgast, gefolgt von der Zugbegleiterin, durch die Waggons und entschuldigte sich fÃ¼r das nicht Weiterfahren. Der Fahrgast wollte den Zug nicht verlassen, wie ich den ÃuÃerungen der Zugbegleiterin entnehmen konnte. Nun das konnte ja noch lustig werden, da in Erfurt die Zeit zum Umsteigen nur 24 Minuten betrug. Nach 5 Minuten hatte sie es wohl geschafft den Fahrgast zum Aussteigen zu bewegen und die Reise ging weiter. In WSF stieg der Marko dazu und in LeiÃling noch der Peter. Ab Naumburg wurde das Radabteil mit einem Mal gefÃ¼llt. Studenten hatten wohl einen Ausflug gemacht, es war kaum noch Platz im Radabteil. In Apolda dann der zweite Schock, unser Zug musste auf einen verspÃ¤teten ICE warten. Die Zeit fÃ¼r das Umsteigen reduzierte sich unaufhÃ¶rlich. Als die Zugbegleiterin uns sah, erinnert sie sich an meine Frage beim Einsteigen in Merseburg, wenn die Weiterfahrt ab Erfurt nach Silberhausen geht. Sie rief sofort ihren Dispatcher an, den Zug nach Leinefelde zu informieren, dass noch 5 FahrgÃ¤ste kommen wÃ¼rden. Wir erreichte unseren Zug aber noch pÃ¼nktlich und konnten auch pÃ¼nktlich mit der Privatbahn abfahren, es war der letzte Zug in Richtung Silberhausen. Der Fahrplan irritierte mich dann aber ein wenig. Ich hatte mir die Haltepunkte ab Erfurt bis Silberhausen von der Webseite der DB notiert. Da kam nach MÃ¼hlhausen dann als nÃ¤chste Station Silberhausen, aber in der RealitÃ¤t war es ein wenig anders, es lagen noch zwei Haltepunkte dazwischen und eine Stationsanzeige in dem supermodernen Triebwagen gab es nicht. Eine nette junge Dame half uns weiter, sie stieg auch dort aus. Mit 4 Minuten VerspÃ¤tung trafen wir am Bahnhof Silberhausen ein. Als Erstes das Navi ein, die Satelliten waren auch schnell gefunden, dann noch die Beleuchtung des Navi auf 55% und Dauerlicht eingestellt und schon konnte es losgehen. Vom Bahnhof ging es erst einmal in einer schnellen Abfahrt nach Silberhausen und auf der L2041 nach Westen weiter bis nach DingelstÃ¤dt. Ab DingelstÃ¤dt folgten wir dann der Ausschilderung entlang der Unstrut bis nach Kefferhausen. In DingelstÃ¤dt am Radweg erwartete uns dann der zweifache Paris-Brest-Paris Randonneur Roland.
Er hatte die Tour als Trainingstour genutzt und ist kurz vor Mittag mit dem Bike von WSF bis zur Quelle gefahren. Also hatte er schon gute 208 km in den Beinen. Er fÃ¼hrte uns dann auch sogleich zur Quelle. Hier wartete dann der fÃ¼nfte Teilnehmer Ohmtroll auf uns, der kurz vor uns eingetroffen war.
Vom Bahnhof bis zur Quelle sind es genau 6,15 km. Vor der Quelle, bei fast Vollmond und Wolken ein Gruppenfoto
und dann ging es in die Startposition. Die Ablauflinie, 5 Meter hinter der Quelle, wurde genau um 00:15 Uhr Ã¼berschritten.
Es ging wieder retour durch Kefferhausen, von den GÃ¤sten einer groÃen Feier in Kefferhausen GaststÃ¤tte â Zur Unstrutâ wurden wir ein wenig unglÃ¤ubig angeschaut, aber man wÃ¼nschte uns eine gute Reise. So eine Nachtfahrt Ã¼ber eine lange Zeit war ja fÃ¼r mich auch eine neue Erfahrung, die 1,5 Stunden Nachtfahrt um den Geiseltalsee waren ja zu dieser Tour nur ein Klacks.
Bis Silberhausen waren die StraÃen noch gut ausgeleuchtet, dann wurde es allerdings anders. Der Weg war dann in tiefer Dunkelheit getaucht, der aber von unseren lichtstarken Lampen gut ausgeleuchtet wurde.
In Ohmtroll hatten wir ja auch einen einheimischen FÃ¼hrer gefunden und der Roland hatte die Strecke ja auch vor wenigen Stunden erst, aber in der anderen Richtung, gefahren. Hinter Dachrieden rollten wir in das sehr schÃ¶ne Reisersche Tal ein. Hier macht die Unstrut einen Bogen, leider sahen wir nicht viel von der SchÃ¶nheit des Tales. So gegen 01.30 Uhr erreichten wir Ammern, kurz vor MÃ¼hlhausen. Den Abzweig durch die Sachsensiedlung haben wir wohl verpasst, gelangten aber in HÃ¶he der Ammerschen LandstraÃe wieder auf den Radweg. Ab Bollstedt, nach MÃ¼hlhausen machte sich der Schlafentzug langsam bemerkbar. Ich musste mich mehr konzentrieren, die Geschwindigkeit lag so zwischen 20 und 27 km/h. Nach 42 km, so um 02:30 Uhr erreichten wir ThamsbrÃ¼ck. Hier steppte noch der BÃ¤r beim dortigen Dorffest. Wir mussten hÃ¶llisch aufpassen, als wir an den Gruppen von frÃ¶hlich feiernden Festteilnehmern, die sich auf dem Nachhauseweg befanden, vorbeifuhren. Am Ã¶stlichen Ortsausgang in HÃ¶he der TeichmÃ¼hle genau um 02:55 Uhr dann ein kurzer Stopp, beim Peter hatte sich die Lampe vom Lenker gelÃ¶st.
FÃ¼r uns gleich ein wenig Zeit dem KÃ¶rper wieder einen Riegel oder Bananen zukommen zu lassen.
Die Halterung war defekt, vor Ort nicht reparabel. Also Lenker und Lampe fest mit der Hand umklammert und ab ging es in das Unstruttal zwischen NÃ¤gelstedt und Grossvargula. Hier hieÃ ordentlich aufpassen, konnte doch plÃ¶tzlich ein Waldtier unseren Weg kreuzen. Nach 60 Kilometern erreichten wir die HÃ¶he Ã¶stlich Grossvargula, es wurde merklich heller und Peter konnte seine Lampe verpacken.
Beim Kilometer 63,4 km erreichten wir Herbsleben, am dortigen BahnÃ¼bergang noch mal eine kÃ¶rperbedingte Pause, dabei sahen wir in einiger Entfernung vor uns, grobe Richtung Erfurt und Stotterheim Wetterleuchten und eine Ã¤uÃerst  dunkle Wolke. Es sah nicht gut aus. Ein Blick auf meine Kilometrierung zeigte mir auf den nÃ¤chsten Kilometern Ortschaften in kÃ¼rzerer Entfernung voneinander. Also ging es weiter, immer ein kurzer Blick auf die Wolke gerichtet. Da es heller wurde, pegelte sich die Tachonadel jetzt so zwischen 25 und 27 km/h ein. Ich hatte fÃ¼r diese Tour mein Trekkingrad mit der NuVinci N360 gewÃ¤hlt, fÃ¼r gerade flache Strecken ideal, aber an den Anstiegen eben nicht so toll. Nach weiteren 10 km erreichten wir Hassleben, den ungefÃ¤hr sÃ¼dlichsten Punkt der Strecke, ab jetzt ging es hoch nach Nordosten. Die Wolken verzogen sich wieder, wir hatten wahrscheinlich die nÃ¶rdliche Grenze des Wolkengebietes passiert gehabt. Am Ufer der Unstrut rollten wir jetzt bis SÃ¶mmerda. Nach 89 km erreichten wir den Ortseingang von SÃ¶mmerda, das Unstrutwehr Riedtorstrasse.
Durch Bauarbeiten im Bereich des Radweges mussten wir uns ein den Weg durch den Ort suchen und erreichten den Radweg wieder in HÃ¶he des Stadtparkes. Wir folgten jetzt wieder, hart am rechten Unstrutufer, den Lauf des Flusses nach Norden. Die Angler schiefen noch alle in ihren Zelten, das Lagerfeuer glimmte noch sachte vor sich hin. Als wir nach 102 km in die Ortschaft BÃ¼chel einrollten, fing es an zu trÃ¶pfeln. Ein Blick rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts verhieÃ nichts Gutes, dicke dunkle Wolken kamen auf uns zu. Also hieÃ es Ausschauhalten nach einem geeigneten Platz zum Anlegen der RegenausrÃ¼stung. Einen Kilometer hinter BÃ¼chel, bei stÃ¤rker werdenden Regen, erreichte wir die Lossa. Hier stand eine SchutzhÃ¼tte, nichts wie rein und erst einmal untergestellt.
Mittlerweile war das Gewitter schon bedrohlich nahe herangekommen, so beschlossen wir um genau 05:50 Uhr das Gewitter in der SchutzhÃ¼tte abzuwarten. Der Himmel Ã¶ffnete seine Schleusen und schickte das Wasser kÃ¼belweise auf unsere HÃ¼tte herab, aber sie war dicht, es blitzte und krachte nur so um uns herum.
Aber auch dieses Gewitter war mal zu Ende. Wir zogen dann nach 40 Minuten Zwangspause unsere RegenÃ¼berschuhe an und setzten die Fahrt in Richtung Heldrungen Bahnhof weiter fort.
Der Kiosk am Bahnhof Heldrungen hatte noch geschlossen, war ja auch kein Wunder die Uhr zeigte ja erst so 06:50 Uhr an. Weiter ging es auf dem Radweg am Naturschwimmbad Heldrungen vorbei, hier waren klar die im Vorteil die Schutzbleche hatten. Am Ortseingang von Brettleben noch einmal einen Halt, die Sonne schien jetzt schon ordentlich, also Regenschuhe, Ãrmlinge und Windjacke ausgezogen und wieder verpackt.
Als wir nach 116 Kilometern in Brettleben einrollten, bemerkten wir einen Einkaufsladen, der schon geÃ¶ffnet hatte. Die SÃ¼ÃmÃ¤uler enterten sofort den darin befindlichen BÃ¤cker und lieÃen sich die Eclairs schmecken. Nach der StÃ¤rkung rollte es noch einmal so gut und wir kamen zÃ¼gig voran,
die Luft wurde auch immer schneller wÃ¤rmer. Nach 148 km erreichten wir dann Memleben und fuhren durch das dortige, von rotem Sandstein geprÃ¤gte, Unstruttal
nach Nebra. Ab Nebra konnten wir dann auf den neu gebauten Radweg bis Reinsdorf weiter rollen. Um 09:35 Uhr erreichten wir endlich den Imbiss in Karsdorf und legten hier unseren Verpflegungshalt mit dem Verzehr von isotonischen GetrÃ¤nken ein.
Die letzten 25 km bis zur MÃ¼ndung vergingen wie im Fluge.
Gegen 11:25 Uhr erreichten wir das Ziel, den Biergarten an der UnstrutmÃ¼ndung nach guten 188 km und einer reinen Fahrzeit von 8 Stunden und 42 Minuten, bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 21,5 km/h.
Unser Randonneur Roland hatte jetzt schon 401 Kilometer auf dem Tacho und war noch nicht zu Hause angelangt, ich kann nur sagen Hut ab von dieser Leistung. Hier dann Tourende nach einer interessanten und schÃ¶nen Fahrt mit Ã¤uÃerst netten Mitfahrern. Danke es hat SpaÃ gemacht, mit euch die Tour zu fahren. Ohmtroll und ich setzten dann mit der SaalefÃ¤hre Ã¼ber und fuhren zum Bahnhof Naumburg weiter, wo wir uns dann von der DB in unsere Heimatorte fahren lieÃen. Zu Hause angekommen dann unter die Dusche und nach einem Bier konnte ich die Augenlieder nicht mehr so richtig offen halten. Gegen 21:00 Uhr erwachte ich dann wieder aus dem Tiefschlaf mit einer Idee fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste lange Tour in 2013.
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mavuhrheovzreeae


----------



## xtinto (1. Juli 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Unser Randonneur Roland hatte jetzt schon 401 Kilometer auf dem Tacho und war noch nicht zu Hause angelangt, ich kann nur sagen Hut ab von dieser Leistung.


 
Wohl war! Aber das gilt für Euch alle! Großen RESPEKT vor dieser Leistung! 

Gruß Tinto


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Juli 2012)

Lieber Udo, nochmal vielen Dank für Idee, Begleitung, Fotos und den ausführlichn Bericht! Die Unstruttour hat mir auch richtig Spaß gemacht. Im Zug von Halle nach Leinefelde bin ich dann natürlich weggenickt. Die Rückfahrt hat insgesamt 3 1/2 h gedauert und die letzten 10km musste ich ja nochmal aufs Rad. Da freut man sich auf die Badewanne...


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
die heutige Mittwochstour fand unter der bewÃ¤hrten Leitung des BRUSTGURTFAHRERS Kasebi statt. Er hatte heute eine Tour durch Sachsen-Anhalt, ThÃ¼ringen und Sachsen-Anhalt mit und geplant.
Wir das waren der Guide Kasebi, Bonsaibikerin, leffith, Manfred vom White Rock Tourenteam und ich udo1.
  Treffpunkt und Start war fÃ¼r 09:45 Uhr in Zeitz Bahnhof festgelegt worden. Wir Mitfahrer reisten mit der Burgenlandbahn an. Der Guide erwartete uns schon sehnsÃ¼chtig in der Bahnhofshalle. Er strahlte Ã¼ber das ganze Gesicht, als er uns kommen sah, schlieÃlich wollte er uns ja heute seine Gegend mit den superausgewÃ¤hlten Trails zeigen. Wir waren gespannt auf das was uns erwarten wÃ¼rde. Um es vorwegzunehmen, er fÃ¼hrte uns in einem Bogen um den StOÃbPl Zeitzer Forst, der ja immer noch gesperrt ist, zurzeit baut man dort eine neue SchieÃanlage.
Wir folgten der WeiÃen Elster bis zum Ã¶stlichen Ortrand von Zeitz und fuhren immer an der Ortsgrenze in einem Bogen nach SÃ¼den und Westen um Zeitz herum.
Auch dieser ausgewÃ¤hlte Weg war einfach Klasse ausgesucht. Die B180 Ã¼berquerten wir in Hainichen und fuhren jetzt auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen weiter, vorbei am Blumengarten des Zeitzer Krankenhauses bis zum Wilden Bach. Hier wandte sich der Guide in einem spitzen Winkel nach SÃ¼den durch das Tal des Wilden Baches stromaufwÃ¤rts, eine herrliche Gegend.
In HÃ¶he Rippicha verlieÃen wir das Tal in Richtung Rippicha, war eine ganz schone Steigung, die Bonsaibikerin aber wie ein Pfeil hochschnellte. Wir hatten 0 Chance. Weiter ging es Ã¼ber DroÃdorf bis zur SchneidemÃ¼hle. Hier hatte unser Guide eigentlich vor uns auf einen seiner Lieblingstrails entlangzufÃ¼hren. Aber aufgrund Berghochfahrt mit dadurch resultierender sehr sehr schwierigen Kommunikation verpassten wir leider den Einstieg. Also fuhren wir durch das dortige Waldgebiet weiter nach SÃ¼den hochwÃ¤rts. An der Waldkante dann in einer Spitzkehre nach Nordosten weiter
immer an der Waldkante entlang bis in den Ort Ossig. Ab Ossig folgten wir den Lauf der Aga mit Wasserdurchfahrt, um nach ca. 1,5 km den Lauf der Aga zu verlassen und nach Osten in das Grabeholz hoch zufahren. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns an der Waldkante entlang, die nÃ¶rdlich von Schellbach verlÃ¤uft. Hier oben dann ein Verpflegungshalt mit einer schÃ¶nen Sicht in Richtung ThÃ¼ringen.
Danach rollten wir durch Schellbach und verlieÃen den Ort in westlicher Richtung, querten den GÃ¤nsebach und fuhren weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der von Raps und Getreidefelder gesÃ¤umt war bis zur L2324. Auf dieser dann weiter nach SÃ¼den bis in den Ort GroÃaga. Von GroÃaga weiter nach SÃ¼dwesten bis nach Lessen und dann auf der K2 weiter bis SteinbrÃ¼cken. In SteinbrÃ¼cken dann der Einstieg in den Borntaltrail,
der heute noch ein wenig feucht vom Regen der letzten Tage war. Da hieÃ es hÃ¶llisch aufpassen. Alle kamen unten in Pohlitz wohlbehalten an.
Ab Pohlitz fÃ¼hrte uns der Guide runter zur WeiÃen Elster und auf dem rechten Ufer 
dann weiter bis nach Silbitz und Crossen in den âWeiÃen Hirschâ. Hier gab es dann FlÃ¼ssigkeit zum AuffÃ¼llen des FlÃ¼ssigkeitspegels.
Da unser MDV Ticket erst an Wetterzeube wieder seine GÃ¼ltigkeit erlangte, fuhren wir dann auf dem Radweg neben der L1374 weiter bis PÃ¶tewitz. Hier verabschiedeten wir uns von unserem Guide,
der wieder einmal eine super Strecke ausgesucht hatte, die Lust auf mehr machte. Danke Kasebi fÃ¼r die schÃ¶ne Tour mit sehr schÃ¶nen Trailanteilen, uns hat es SpaÃ gemacht. Wir sind dann weiter bis Wetterzeube zum Bahnhof und mit der Bahn zurÃ¼ck in die Heimatorte.
Am Ende waren es dann 46 km und 632 HM.

Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sehlzsymfkfkwwtg


----------



## leffith (4. Juli 2012)

War eine Tolle Tour.  Vielen Dank an den Tourguide Kasebi und gerne wieder!!!! Und die erste Apfelschorle kam nicht bis zum Magen, die wurde schon in der Kehle verdampft. 

Und natürlich auch an Udo für den tollen Bericht, die schönen Bilder und das feine Video.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich kann mich da Udo nur anschließen und mich auf die nächste geplante Tour von Kasebi freuen. Danke für die super klasse Streckenführung


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
am 25.07. zur Mittwochstour nach Grimma und von dort nach Zeitz.
*Strecke: *
Grimma- Muldradweg bis Kössern-Thümmlitz  Wald-Kleinsermuth-Zschetzsch-Ebersbach-Elbisbach-Prießnitz-Plateka-Thräna-Plottendorf-Gröba-Wintersdorf-Meuselwitz-Brossen-Rumsdorf-Tröglitz-Zeitz
Länge 79 km und 489 HM
Mit DB ab WSF 07:20 Uhr
Ab Großkorbetha: 07:33 Uhr
Start ab Merseburg nach Großkorbetha Bahnhof 06:50 Uhr
Start ab Grimma/Bahnhof 09:50 Uhr
Rückfahrt ab Zeitz mit der Burgenlandbahn nach WSF/Merseburg.
Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13134


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Brustgurtfahrer und Freunde der Brustgurtfahrer. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für das Juli grillen?  Als Ort schlage ich mal die Schutzhütte am Geiseltalsee Ufer Frankleben vor.
Zeit so 19:30 Uhr.


----------



## leffith (6. Juli 2012)

Mir gefällt Ort und Uhrzeit sehr gut. Werde morgen mal Bonsaibikerin an ihren Schichtplan zur Planung scheuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich schlage als Grilltermin den 26.7.2012 vor.Der Ort ist auch nichtz u verachten


----------



## Kasebi (7. Juli 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich schlage als Grilltermin den 26.7.2012 vor.Der Ort ist auch nichtz u verachten



Hallo Allesamt 
Wir kommen erst am 21.7. aus Hallstatt zurück sofern ich die SKGT überlebe.  Also weiß ich auch erst am 22.7 was für Schicht ich habe. Frankleben ist doch noch ein Stück weiter von WSF weg. Das wird dann schwierig mit dem Bike. Denn wenn ich Frühschicht habe ist um 3:45 die Nacht zu Ende. Na wir werden sehen. Übrigens habe ich noch zwei Touren in der Hinterhand. NMB - Bad Sulza - NMB und Grimma - Torgau. Beide gehen bei mir aber bis in den November nur noch an Wochenenden.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (7. Juli 2012)

Na Wochenenden finde ich doch gut für Touren 




Kasebi schrieb:


> Hollo Allesamt
> Wir kommen erst am 21.7. aus Hallstatt zurück sofern ich die SKGT überlebe.  Also weiß ich auch erst am 22.7 was für Schicht ich habe. Frankleben ist doch noch ein Stück weiter von WSF weg. Das wird dann schwierig mit dem Bike. Denn wenn ich Frühschicht habe ist um 3:45 die Nacht zu Ende. Na wir werden sehen. Übrigens habe ich noch zwei Touren in der Hinterhand. NMB - Bad Sulza - NMB und Grimma - Torgau. Beide gehen bei mir aber bis in den November nur noch an Wochenenden.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


----------



## leffith (9. Juli 2012)

Na dann lass uns mal ein paar Wochenenden ausplanen mit schönen Touren.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich schlage als Grilltermin den 26.7.2012 vor.Der Ort ist auch nichtz u verachten


Also Bonsaibikerin, dann machen wir den Termin mal fest 26.07. um 19:30 Uhr.
Ich komme mit Begleitung und bringe einen Einweggrill und den blauen Müllbeutel mit, wegen der Umwelt.
Falls Andi65 nicht kann, wird Reinhard1 sicherlich den Part der Grillgutbeschaffung übernehmen. Nun wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo, schön. Am 26.7. Grillparty am See. Ich bring   Brötchen mit..


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juli 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, schön. Am 26.7. Grillparty am See. Ich bring   Brötchen mit..


Teilnehmerstand heute für das Grillen beim Sonnenuntergang über dem Geiseltalsee:
1 Bonsaibikerin
2 leffith
3, 4 udo1 und Begleitung
5 Andi65
6 Reinhard1


----------



## Reinhard1 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo Grillfreunde,
ich bin auch dabei. Bringe einen Holzkohlegrill mit.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juli 2012)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Grillfreunde,
> ich bin auch dabei. Bringe einen Holzkohlegrill mit.
> Gruß Reinhard1


Kommst du allein, oder mit Begleitung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (13. Juli 2012)

Ich bringe Brot, Senf und Grillzange mit


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
am Mittwoch den, 18.07. findet eine Tour zum Mittelpunkt der Welt statt.
*Treffpunkt:* Haltepunkt der Burgentalbahn in Beuna um 09:40 Uhr
Abfahrt 09:50 Uhr
  Fahrt mit der Burgentalbahn nach Querfurt Ankunft 10:25 Uhr.
*Start* in Querfurt Bahnhof 10:30 Uhr
  Streckenlänge 55 km und 436 HM
*Streckenverlauf:* Querfurt- Gatterstedt- Pilgerweg Rainholz- BAB38 Unterquerung- Osterhausen- Sotterhausen- Einzingen Nagelstein und Mittelpunkt der Welt- Nienstedt- Wolferstedt- Rohnetal über Hornmühle bis Allstedt- Schloss Allstedt- Ziegelrodaer Forst- Lodersleben- Querfurt
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12072


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand Lust zu einer Feierabendtour am kommenden Montag oder Dienstag um den Geiseltalsee, so ab 19:30 Uhr?


----------



## Bikermario (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!
 Ich melde mich und meine Begleitung auch zum grillen an, wenn ihr noch zwei Plätzchen an eurem Grill frei habt.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## leffith (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo Udo, am Montag sieht es schlecht aus aber am Dienstag hätte ich, bei entsprechenden Wetterverhältnissen, Lust auf ne Feierabendtour um den See. 

Die Startzeit geht so voll in Ordnung!


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juli 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, am Montag sieht es schlecht aus aber am Dienstag hätte ich, bei entsprechenden Wetterverhältnissen, Lust auf ne Feierabendtour um den See.
> 
> Die Startzeit geht so voll in Ordnung!


Also dann bis morgen Abend. Start bei Dir.
Zweiter Treffpunkt wäre 19:35 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (16. Juli 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also dann bis morgen Abend. Start bei Dir.
> Zweiter Treffpunkt wäre 19:35 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark



Bis Morgen 19:30 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
hat noch jemand Lust zu einer kleinen Vorharzquerung?
Strecke: Quedlinburg-Gernrode-Siptenfelde- Großer Auerberg- Schwenda- Uftrungen- Berga/kelbra.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=21281
 Abfahrt ab Merseburg 07:23 Uhr
Ab Weißenfels schon um 07:05 Uhr
Ab Halle 08:01 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
gestern Abend fanden sich noch zwei Mitfahrer zu einer abendlichen Runde, bei untergehender Sonne, um den Geiseltalsee ein.
Es waren mit dabei leffith, sowie der Harti vom Merseburger Radverein.

Start war 19:30 Uhr. Es ging dann über den Airpark Merseburg zur Heerstraße. Hier blies uns ein sehr sehr kräftiger Westwind entgegen. 

(Leffith stemmte sich mannhaft dem Wind entgegen, Harti und ich ließen uns ein wenig mehr Zeit, wir sind ja auch schon ein paar Jahre lebenserfahrener.)
Bis zur Klobikauer Halde stemmten wir uns dagegen, sind dann aber nicht zum See abgebogen, sondern sind weiter über die Halde gefahren und gelangten am Ende wieder auf den Geiseltalseerundweg. Jetzt wurde es etwas leichter, es ging ja schließlich bergab, aber dieses Mal musste noch gekurbelt werden. 

Auf dem Campingplatz bereitet man das  5. Hafen- und Geiseltalseefest an der Marina Mücheln vor, ein Festzelt steht schon mal.
Beim passieren der Marina Mücheln konnten wir schon die ersten fertigen Ferienhäuser bewundern.

Ab jetzt ging es aber sehr schnell mit Rückenwind Richtung Frankleben auf dem Rundweg zurück.

Noch ein Blick in Richtung Westen über den See und wir wurden mit einem herrlichen Sonnenuntergang belohnt.

Die Sonne versank langsam hinter der Klobikauer Halde. Nach 2 Stunden waren wir dann wieder am Ausgangspunkt der abendlichen Tour angelangt.
War eine schöne Runde, die sicherlich wiederholt wird.
*Die Tour heute zum Mittelpunkt der Welt wurde aus Witterungsgründen leider abgesetzt, wird aber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nachgeholt.*


----------



## Reinhard1 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo Udo,
ich komm allein.
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## sibby08 (19. Juli 2012)

*Hallo Udo1*

*Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.*



*Lass es Dir gut gehen und noch viele, viele schöne Touren ***

*Grüße aus Deiner alten Heimat*
*Sibby08*


----------



## leffith (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Udo,

von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag und immer genug Luft auf dem Reifen und ordentlich Belag auf der Bremse.

 Detlef


----------



## Bikermario (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Udo!
 Auch von mir alles Gute zu deinem Ehrentag und das immer die Sonne für dich scheine auf deinen Touren.
Gruß Mario


----------



## GTdanni (19. Juli 2012)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, vorallem Gesundheit.

Da kannst du ja am Samstag mit Eitel zusammen feiern, der hat da 65. 

Cu danni


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Danke für die Wünsche, werde mich dann mal gleich aufs Rad schwingen und eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Kasebi (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Udo
Noch nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag. Vorallem Gesundheit und noch viele schöne Touren. Bin gerade aus dem nassen und Materialmordenden Salzkammergut zurück. War trotzdem ein schöner Urlaub.
Deine morgige Tour kann ich leider nicht mitfahren. Muß erst mal mein Bike wieder in Ordnung bringen. Wegen Grillen melde ich mich morgen noch mal. Mein Hinweis für eure Tour am 27.7. angekommen?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Noch nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag. Vorallem Gesundheit und noch viele schöne Touren. Bin gerade aus dem nassen und Materialmordenden Salzkammergut zurück. War trotzdem ein schöner Urlaub.
> Deine morgige Tour kann ich leider nicht mitfahren. Muß erst mal mein Bike wieder in Ordnung bringen. Wegen Grillen melde ich mich morgen noch mal. Mein Hinweis für eure Tour am 27.7. angekommen?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Alles angekommen und eingearbeitet.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
bin wieder von meiner Vorharzquerung Quedlinburg- Bad Suderode- Siptenfelde- Straßberg- Josefskreuz- Schwenda- Uftrungen- Berga zurück. Habe meine Mitfahrer sicher durch die Brennesseln und Schlammabschnitte geführt. Vorkommnisse gab es keine. Es waren dann 55 km und 881 HM geworden. Für einen Tourbericht habe ich heute echt keinen Bock mehr, die Bahnfahrt hat mehr geschlaucht, als die Tour. Bericht folgt morgen.


----------



## Kasebi (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Udo
Ich habe diese Woche Frühschicht. Kann also zum Grillen kommen. Wo und wann genau steigt denn die Party. Ich möchte gern wieder zwei Würste haben. Wird noch was benötigt? Soll ich etwas mitbringen?
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (22. Juli 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin wieder von meiner Vorharzquerung Quedlinburg- Bad Suderode- Siptenfelde- Straßberg- Josefskreuz- Schwenda- Uftrungen- Berga zurück. Habe meine Mitfahrer sicher durch die Brennesseln und Schlammabschnitte geführt. Vorkommnisse gab es keine. Es waren dann 55 km und 881 HM geworden. Für einen Tourbericht habe ich heute echt keinen Bock mehr, die Bahnfahrt hat mehr geschlaucht, als die Tour. Bericht folgt morgen.



Ja, der Kampf um die Plätze im Fahrradabteil waren hart.  Danke für die coole Tour und das du uns wieder sicher aus dem tiefen Wald geführt hast.  Dann freue ich mich schon auf Bericht am morgigen Tag.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Ich habe diese Woche Frühschicht. Kann also zum Grillen kommen. Wo und wann genau steigt denn die Party. Ich möchte gern wieder zwei Würste haben. Wird noch was benötigt? Soll ich etwas mitbringen?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Bestellung bei Andi65 per PN abgeben.
Grillort ist der Geiseltalsee, Schutzhütte in Frankleben.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht von der gestrigen Vorharzquerung.
Es waren mit dabei, leffith, Holger und ich als Guide.
Holger beschaffte das Ticket, leffith und ich stiegen dann in Merseburg zu. In Halle hatten wir noch ein wenig Zeit. Der Zug nach Hannover rollte ein, wir rein ins Abteil und sofort wieder raus. Das Radabteil voll mit schönen Bikes aller Marken und drahtigen Bikern, die wohl auch in den Harz wollten, sicherlich Wernigerode oder Ilsenburg. Aber in Halle wurde dann noch eine zweite Einheit angekoppelt, in dieser hatten wir dann Platz ohne Ende.
In Halberstadt dann schnell aus dem Zug und rein in den HEX nach Quedlinburg. Dort trafen wir dann auch fm7775, der schon im Zug war und auch nach Quedlinburg wollte. Dort startete ja an diesem Tag auch die Tour von micha.glb. Wir in Quedlinburg dann raus und erst einmal die Anzugsordnung verändert. Die Satelliten wurden schnell gefunden und so konnten wir pünktlich um 09:30 Uhr auf der L239 nach Süden rollen. Am südlichen Ortsausgang von Quarmbeck verließen wir die Straße und bewegten uns auf den dort beginnenden Radweg auf Bad Suderode zu. Es ging an den Bückmühlen vorbei bis Bad Suderode. Dann die Bahnhofstraße weiter, am Kurkaffee vorbei bis zum Rand des Kurparks. Wir dann rein in den Kurpark und schon erwartete uns die erste Herausforderung mit 22 % Steigung hoch zum Preußenturm auf dem Schwedderberg. Auch mit abgesenkter Gabel stieg der Puls enorm an, sodass wir die altersgerechte Variante für so eine Steigung vorzogen.
Oben angekommen wurde der Preußenturm erklommen und die Aussicht uns für den schweißtreibenden Aufstieg entschädigte. Beste Sicht über Bad Suderode und Gernrode.
Weiter ging es Richtung Löffel und dann auf dem Heckenrosenweg Düstere Berge immer stetig bei 3-6 % Steigung bergan. Dafür dann aber eine schöne altersgerechte Abfahrt bis zur Spinne. Hier folgten wir dann den Wanderweg, der in zum Neuen Teich führt.
Wir blieben weiter auf dem Wanderweg grünes Rechteck oder dem Weg 44F
und gelangten im auf und ab bis zum Abzweig Bremer Teiche. Hier machten wir einen kurzen Abstecher zum Bärendenkmal, Geschichte muss schon sein.
Nach der Besichtigung wieder zurück und auf dem überregionalen Wanderweg grünes X weiter bis zum Bergrat-Müller-Teich.
Jetzt bogen wir nach Süden ab auf ein Waldautobahn, die uns rasant bergab fahren ließ, an der Ruine der Erichsburg vorbei bis zum Abzweig zum Weg 63A, Wegezeichen grünes Viereck. Diesen Weg folgten wir dann teils vorsichtig,
weil noch sehr feuchte matschige Abschnitte vorhanden waren bis zum Waldrand. Der Uhlenbach wurde überquert und nach wenigen 100 Metern
rollten wir in Siptenfelde ein. Siptenfelde durchquerten wir gerade nach Süden. Auf der Mühlstraße verließen wir den Ort wieder in südlicher Richtung. Nach 586 m rollten wir in das Kleine Suderholz. Den Weg, den ich fahren wollte, Wegezeichen Grüner Punkt fuhr ich erst mal nicht. Den hat schon lange keiner mehr benutzt, die Brennnesseln und das Gras war schon fast mannshoch. Also entschloss ich mich spontan meinen Track zu verlassen und einen kleinen Umweg zu wählen, der uns dann auch wieder in einem Bogen auf den richtigen Weg führte. Das Waldgebiet war dann auch schnell durchquert
und ab ging es auf direkten Weg runter ins Selketal nach Straßberg. Dann über den Bahnübergang und gleich hinter dem Bahnübergang war dann der Einstieg in das Rodelbachtal. Auf den dortigen Wanderweg ging es dann, unter Umgehung von einer Baumsperre
bis zum Maliniusteich. Von dort war meine Planung weiter zu fahren bis zum Frankenteich. Leider wurde nichts daraus, der Weg war mit einem Zaum, wegen Straßenarbeiten abgesperrt. Und ein Überwinden der Absperrung, was ein leichtes wäre, gibt es nicht, wir fuhren also einen ungeplanten Umweg zum Kiliansteich. Hoch zur Staumauer, 
die Staumauer verließen wir am südlichen Ende. Wieder rein in den Wald bis zum nächsten Abzweig, den wir dann parallel zum Ufer in Richtung Westen folgten. So ca. Mitte des Teiches bogen wir dann nach Süden ab und stießen auf einen Weg, der uns dann zum Frankenteich führte.
Auf einen Trail am Ostufer des Teiches folgten wir dem Wegezeichen blauer Punkt bis zu den Schindelbruchwiesen. Die Wiesen wurden unter Aufbietung der letzten Kraftreserven überwunden, denn die Zuführung von Kalorien war auf dem Auersberg vorgesehen. Aber auch dieser Abschnitt war auch Mal zu Ende. Wir folgten dann dem Wegezeichen roter Punkt bis zum Forsthaus Auerberg. Ab hier folgten wir nicht den kürzesten Weg hoch zum Auerberg, da wäre wieder schieben angesagt, sondern folgten der Zufahrtsstraße hoch. Ziel war der Bratwurstrost am Kiosk.
Der Körper wurde wieder mit Kalorien und Flüssigkeit versorgt, danach ging es dann auf den letzten Abschnitt, runter vom Berg auf dem Auerbergstieg. Vorsichtig gingen wir die Abfahrt an, unsere Knochen wachsen ja bekanntlich langsamer zusammen als noch vor 20 Jahren. Vor der Abfahrt noch eine kurze Ansage, rechtzeitiges und langsames Bremsen, und wenn nötig einfach absteigen und schieben, wir brauchen es keinem mehr zu beweisen. Gesagt getan, der Guide vorneweg und an den WAB Querungen auf meine Mitfahrer gewartet, die die Hinweise auch wie es sich eben gehört umgesetzt hatten. So gelangten wir alle unbeschadet am Krummschlachtbach an. Durch den Bach konnten wir nicht durchfahren, so nutzten wir die dort liegenden Steine zum Überwinden des kleinen Hindernisses.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ging es dann erst einmal wieder ordentlich bergan in Richtung Schwenda, Wegezeichen roter Punkt und blaues X.
Durch Schwenda in südöstlicher Richtung, dann weiter nach Südwesten auf dem Weg mit dem Zeichen gelber waagerechter Balken bis in den Siebengemeindewald. Wir folgten den Wegezeichen bis zum Forsthaus. Ab hier dann die zweite Überraschung, den Weg, den ich weiter fahren wollte, gab es nicht. So entschloss ich mich spontan an der Westseite vom Forsthaus einfach den dort befindlichen Weg weiter zu fahren, ging ja auch bergab. Nach rund 267 Metern tauchte noch ein Haus auf und danach wurde es dann doch heftiger als ich dachte. Äste quer und längs liegend, dazu Schlammabschnitte durchzogen von einer Geländewagenspur machten es uns nicht gerade leicht den Weg zu folgen
Dann folgten noch Abschnitte mit fast mannshohen Brennnesseln und Gras, das Brennen spürte ich noch Abend auf meinen Beinen. Und auf einem Mal war der Weg an einem Hochsitz zu Ende. Lauf Navikarte sollte es ja eigentlich noch weiter bergab gehen, aber alles war zugewachsen. Da sah mein geschultes Adlerauge parallel zu unserem Weg in 100 Metern Entfernung eine WAB. Wir rüber zum Weg und waren wieder auf dem Weg mit gelben waagerechten Balken. Also wer diese Strecke mal fahren möchte, sollte ab dem Forsthaus diesem Wegezeichen weiter folgen. Wir folgten den Weg weiter bergab auf naturbelassenen Untergrund, teils schlammig und felsig bis nach Uftrungen. Durch den Ort bis zur L236, ein Stück nach Osten und an der Gaststätte Thyra-Fuchs dann zur Thyra und am rechten Ufer bis nach Bösenrode und Berga weiter. Kurz vor dem Bahnhof in Berga dann in die dortige Eisdiele zu Kaffee und Kuchen, schmeckte lecker nach dieser Tour.
Mit dem Zug um 15:51 Uhr Richtung Halle ging es dann wieder in die Heimatorte zurück.
Es war eine tolle Tour mit netten Mitfahrern, die den Guide wie immer ohne einmal zu murren überall hin gefolgt sind, hatten ja auch keine Alternative. Wir hatten viel Spaß auf unserer Tour und hatten auch keine Panne gehabt.
Am Ende hatten wir 55 km zurückgelegt und gute 881 HM überwunden. Das wir uns entsprechend den Bikerregeln im Harz bewegt haben ist ja wohl selbstverständlich.
Da ja nun ab 08.08. bis Anfang Dezember die Anreise per Bahn bis Quedlinburg nicht mehr geht, werde ich vielleicht noch eine Querung ab Aschersleben Richtung Selketal- Selketalblick- Questenberg bis Bennungen in Erwägung ziehen.

Track der Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=iuzkrjhashhvapbx


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
die Tour am 25.07. von WSF nach Grimma und dann ein Stück an der Mulde entlang bis kurz vor Colditz. Weiter gen Westen bis Zeitz muss auf Grund von Schienenersatzverkehr von Nauenhof bis Grimma umgeplant werden.
Es wird die Tour vom 18.07. zum Mittelpunkt der Welt nachgeholt.


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde,
> am Mittwoch den, 18.07. findet eine Tour zum Mittelpunkt der Welt statt.
> *Treffpunkt:* Haltepunkt der Burgentalbahn in Beuna um 09:40 Uhr
> Abfahrt 09:50 Uhr
> ...


Also Treffpunkt 09:40 Uhr Beuna Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (25. Juli 2012)

Danke an Udo für die tolle Runde zum Mittelpunkt der Welt. Es war ein super tolles heißes Wetter und nette Mitfahrer. Bis zum nächsten Treffen


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
die heutige Tour fÃ¼hrte uns zum Mittelpunkt der Welt nach Einzingen.
Der Wetterbericht fÃ¼r heute war ja sehr verheiÃungsvoll. Die Temperaturen stiegen schnell und stetig nach oben. Um 09:10 Uhr holte ich dann Bonsaibikerin ab und zu zweit fuhren wir dann zum Treffpunkt mit Reinhard1 nach Beuna zum Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn, die 20 Minuten Anfahrt waren schon ordentlich schweiÃtreibend. Am Haltepunkt erwartete uns dann schon Reinhard1, der noch den Thomas und den JÃ¼rgen aus WSF mitgebracht hatte. Der Zug kam pÃ¼nktlich, die RÃ¤der hatten Platz, wir mussten stehen, eine Wandergruppe aus WSF hatte schon den ganzen Zug besetzt gehabt.
In Querfurt dann pÃ¼nktlich um 10:30 Uhr Start.
Vom Bahnhof dann Richtung Stadt und am Kreisel dann auf die B180 stadtauswÃ¤rts nach Norden. 178 Meter hinter dem ehemaligen BahnÃ¼bergang verlieÃen wir die B180 und fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter bis Gatterstedt. Die Sonne brannte jetzt schon unbarmherzig auf uns hernieder. Am westlichen Ortsrand von Gatterstedt folgten wir den "Drei StÃ¤dteradweg" (Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben) nach Norden.
Der Radweg ist hier fÃ¼r Radtouristen eine Zumutung. Begleitet wurden wir von MÃ¤hdreschern, die gerade dabei waren den Raps zu ernten. Nach ca. 1,8 km erreichten wir das Waldgebiet Rainholz. Jetzt wurde es fÃ¼r die Zeit der Durchquerung ein wenig angenehmer mit der Temperatur.
Ab Mitte Rainholz ging es wieder ordentlich mit Speed bergab bis zur BAB38. Diese wurde unterquert und auf dem Pilgerweg bis Osterhausen weiter gefahren. Am westlichen Ortsausgang von Osterhausen, gleich hinter der BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die Rohne, bogen wir von der HauptstraÃe auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab. Der Weg war teilweise gut fahrbar Platten
und Wiesenweg, garniert mit einem kurzen StÃ¼ck mannshohen Gras.
Es ging immer genau nach Westen, nÃ¶rdlich des Oberberges hatte dann der Thomas hinten einen Platten. Der Durchschlag wurde schnell gefunden und auch sofort mit den neuen selbstklebenden Flicken repariert.
Nach einiger Zeit des Ausruhens ging es dann weiter auf diesen Weg bis nach Sotterhausen.
Den Ort verlieÃen wir am westlichen Ende und fuhren in einem Bogen nach SÃ¼dwest bis nach Einzingen. Wir rollten dann leicht bergab in Einzingen ein und hatten MÃ¼he vor dem westlichen Ortsausgang zum Stehen zu kommen. Hier war also der Mittelpunkt der Welt.
_Zitat "_http://www.suehnekreuz.de/anhalt/einzingen.htm_(Die Sage vom Mittelpunkt der Welt
Vor langer Zeit weidete ein SchÃ¤fer seine Herde in der Einzinger Flur. Keine Wolke trÃ¼bte den Himmel, die Schafe grasten friedlich und der HÃ¼tehund lag still zu FÃ¼Ãen seines Herrn. Der SchÃ¤fer auf seinen Stock gestÃ¼tzt musste wohl ein wenig gedÃ¶st haben, da schreckte ihn ein Bellen auf. Aufgeregt sprang der Hund um eines der Schafe herum, das sich unablÃ¤ssig um die eigene Achse drehte. Nachdenklich blinzelte der SchÃ¤fer zum Himmel und sah, dass die Sonne senkrecht Ã¼ber ihm stand. Hier, dachte der SchÃ¤fer, muss er wohl sein: der Mittelpunkt der Welt. 
SpÃ¤ter, so heiÃt es, schlug der Einzinger Schmied zur BekrÃ¤ftigung dessen eine Handvoll NÃ¤gel in einen groÃen Stein am Teich unterhalb des Kirchbergs. Den Nagelstein kann man noch heute dort sehen. Und man kann die Schenke besuchen, welcher die Einzinger damals den Namen âZur Erdachseâ gaben.)_"
Also die SchÃ¤nke ist zu, drei Einheimische zeigten uns immer den falschen Nagelstein. Was einmal wieder die These bestÃ¤tigt, Frage niemals einen Einheimischen, der weiÃ es noch weniger als die auswÃ¤rtigen. Aber die vierte einheimische Dame zeigte uns dann doch den richtigen Stein, in den die NÃ¤gel noch eingeschlagen waren.
Nach dem Gruppenfoto am Opferstein ging es dann retour in Richtung Nienstedt.
Wir folgten den Westerbach bis Wolferstedt und biogen im Ort zur Rohne hin ab. Wir folgten der Rohne durch das Rohnetal
bis Allstedt. Hier fanden wir dann den Kiosk im Schwimmbad und konnten endlich unserer Flaschen und unseren Wasserhaushalt auffÃ¼llen, war auch hÃ¶chste Zeit.
Im Rohnetal wehte kein LÃ¼ftchen, die Luft hatte mindestens so an die gefÃ¼hlte 42 Â°C.
Nach der Druckbetankung ging es dann in den Ziegelrodaer Forst rein, es wurde angenehm kÃ¼hler, so Mitte 30Â°C schÃ¤tze ich mal und wir fuhren langsam aber stetig bergan bis zur L219 HÃ¶he ehemaliger Flugplatz Allstedt.
Ab jetzt ging es ohne Anstiege auf der SalzstraÃe weiter durch den Forst bis zur SchutzhÃ¼tte am Teich sÃ¼dlich der Landebahn. Hier noch einmal eine kleine Pause, auch hier haben wohl die Metalldiebe zugeschlagen, Fallrohre und Regenrinne waren abgebaut worden.
Nach der Pause noch ein kleiner Anstieg, es sollte der letzte fÃ¼r heute sein. Wir erreichten die WAB Leipziger StraÃe und rollten jetzt entspannter talwÃ¤rts durch das Sandgrabental bis zur Querne und folgten den Lauf der Querne bis Lodersleben und dann weiter bis nach Querfurt zurÃ¼ck. In Querfurt noch einen Abstecher zur Eisdiele, schnell ein Eis und dann aber auch schon weiter zum Bahnhof. Der Zug war gerade dabei, in den Bahnhof, einzufahren. Bis hierher hatten wir dann bei abnormalen Temperaturen, wo wahrscheinlich nur ganz verrÃ¼ckte Rad fahren, 56,6 km zurÃ¼ckgelegt und 439 HM Ã¼berwunden. Wir entschlossen uns bis nach Merseburg durchzufahren, wir hatten echt keinen Bock mehr noch einige Kilometer zu fahren.
Trotz der auÃergewÃ¶hnlich hohen Temperaturen haben wir es alle einigermaÃen gut Ã¼berstanden. Euch eine schÃ¶ne Woche, mir hat es SpaÃ gemacht, bis zur nÃ¤chsten Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (26. Juli 2012)

So ein Mist!
Habe gerade von Andi65 eine Nachricht bekommen wo ich denn heute beim Grillen war. Tja wenn man nur Schutzhütte liest und die einzige die ich kenne auf der Halbinsel gegenüber vom Hafen Mücheln liegt, ist man ja dann an der falschen Stelle.
Und meine Frau und ich hatten uns so auf die Knobis gefreut.
Aber beim nächsten Mal sind wir 100% richtig
Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (26. Juli 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Brustgurtfahrer und Freunde der Brustgurtfahrer. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für das Juli grillen?  Als Ort schlage ich mal die Schutzhütte am Geiseltalsee Ufer Frankleben vor.
> Zeit so 19:30 Uhr.





Bikermario schrieb:


> So ein Mist!
> Habe gerade von Andi65 eine Nachricht bekommen wo ich denn heute beim Grillen war. Tja wenn man nur Schutzhütte liest und die einzige die ich kenne auf der Halbinsel gegenüber vom Hafen Mücheln liegt, ist man ja dann an der falschen Stelle.
> Und meine Frau und ich hatten uns so auf die Knobis gefreut.
> Aber beim nächsten Mal sind wir 100% richtig
> Gruß Mario


Ja Bikermario war wieder ein netter Abend bei untergehender Sonne.
Und die Knobis haben wieder lecker geschmeckt, dir hätten sie sicherlich auch geschmeckt, ja wenn man nach Schutzhütte weiter gelesen hätte.

Und dann noch der super Blick über den See bei der langsam untergehenden Sonne.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende, bis zum August beim nächsten Treffen, wo auch immer.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
am 01.08. eine etwas sportlichere Tour durch den Burgenlandkreis. Ungefähr 40 km und 520 HM.
Start 09:00 Uhr in Weißenfels Marktplatz.
Strecke: WSF- Langendorf- Prittitz- Giekau-Mertendorf einschließlich der Rennstrecke von den White-Rocks- Wethau- Schönburger Forst- Geaopfad in Schönburg- Franzosental- rechtes Saalehochufer bei Leißling- WSF
Start ab Merseburg 07:45 Uhr Pennymarkt an der B91.
Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12917


----------



## Udo1 (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
war heute zu einer kurzen, knackigen schnellen Runde durch die Auen der Weißen Elster über die Osendorfer Haldentrails zum Hufeisensee, mit Dame, unterwegs.

Blick von der Osendorfer Halde Richtung neue ICE-Strecke bei Döllnitz.
Dann auf den Haldentrails westlich des Osendorfer See nach Norden über die illegale Motorgroßstrecke weiter.

Nördlich der Halde dann, so etwas östlich vom Blauen Auge, wieder die Halde hoch und weiter nach Norden bis zur B6.

Weiter nach Kanena und in Kanena zum Hufeisensee abgebogen.

Die Zeit war heute etwas knapp, so haben wir dieses Mal den See nicht umrundet.
Zurück ging es bis zur Reide in Bruckdorf und auf den Reideweg 

bis in den Dieskauer Schlosspark. Durch den Park 

nach Süden weiter und auf dem Gosewanderweg bis nach Döllnitz.
Die Weiße Elster wurde wieder bei Lochau überquert. Auf dem Damm der Steinlache ging es dann über Kollenbey nach Schkopau und Merseburg zurück.

Adebar, hier auf den Wiesen bei Kollenbey, nahm keine Notiz von uns.
War eine schöne Runde, mit netter Begleitung.
Morgen geht es in den Burgenlandkreis, wenig Km aber dafür einige Höhenmeter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Juli 2012)

Schöne Runde, haben wir letzten Donnerstag im Bereich Reide, Dieskauer Park, Kohlegruben Bruckdorf und Halde Osendorf auch so gemacht. Da gibts noch einiges zu entdecken. Haben uns aber an der Halde ordentlich Kratzer geholt, aber trotz Schild keine Zecken.


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2012)

Hallo,
gestern wollten wir mal wenig Kilometer, dafÃ¼r aber mehr HÃ¶henmeter unter unsere Stollen nehmen.
Ich nutzte das schÃ¶ne Wetter gleich fÃ¼r die Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt nach WeiÃenfels Marktplatz. Um 08:45 Uhr traf ich ein und hatte noch gute 15 Minuten Zeit. Reinhard1 traf mit 2 Minuten VerspÃ¤tung ein, wir konnten also sofort starten, es hatte sich auch niemand weiter gemeldet. Vom Marktplatz fuhren wir Richtung SÃ¼den bis zum Hotel âGÃ¼ldene Bergeâ. Wir folgten den Weg entlang des GreiÃlaubaches bis Langendorf. Ab Langendorf dann auf dem Prittitzer Weg zum Bahnhof Prittitz. In der Ortschaft Prittitz dann wenige 100 Meter Richtung Plotha weiter. Am Ortsausgang 90Â° nach SÃ¼den auf einen Wirtschaftsweg abgebogen und diesen gefolgt. 

Wir mussten sehr aufpassen um keine der vielen MÃ¤use, die unseren Weg kreuzten, zu Ã¼berfahren. Kurz vor GrÃ¶bers bogen wir dann in einem Bogen nach Westen ab und folgten den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg nÃ¶rdlich des Nautschketals bis ungefÃ¤hr 268 Meter hinter dem Sportplatz. Jetz ging es auf einen feinen Trail runter 

in das Nautschketal, leider musste diesmal auch eine Maus ihr Leben unter meinen Reifen aushauchen. Wir folgten den Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen durch das Tal bis Gieckau. SÃ¼dlich Gieckau Ã¼berquerten wir die B180 und folgten den Wirtschaftsweg 

bis zum Schoppbach. Am rechten Ufer des Schoppbach ging es dann nach Mertendorf.

 Mertendorf wurde nach Westen hin durchquert bis zur StraÃe MÃ¶nchshof. Wir folgten der StraÃe MÃ¶nchshof nach Norden bis zum Ende und folgten dann einen schÃ¶nen Trail berghoch durch das WaldstÃ¼ck. Wir hatten den Trail der MTB-Rennstrecke von White Rock WeiÃenfels erreicht. Die Steigung durch den Wald hatte es ganz schÃ¶n in sich, um ein Ãberschlagen des Bikes nach hinten zu vermeiden, zogen wir es vor ein StÃ¼ck zu schieben. Oben angekommen 

ging es auch gleich wieder auf zwei sehr knackigen Abschnitten berg runter bis zum Bielgraben, 

der musste durchfahren werden.

 Auf dem gegenÃ¼berliegenden Ufer ging es aber sofort wieder steil bergan. In einem Bogen durch das Tal des Bielgrabens gelangten wir wieder auf der HÃ¶henlinie 190 an. Wir folgten jetzt den Streckenverlauf an der nÃ¶rdlichen Waldkante weiter nach Norden und tauchten dann wieder in das Waldgebiet ein, um sogleich wieder eine sehr steile Abfahrt in Angriff zu nehmen.

 Die Abfahrt fÃ¼hrte uns dann mit einem kleinen Schlenker berghoch Ã¼ber eine Wiese wieder zu Start und Ziel der Rennstrecke. AbschlieÃend kann ich nur sagen, Chapeau, wer diese Strecke fÃ¤hrt und das mussten die Teilnehmer in diesem Jahr auch noch im Schlamm und Matsch bewÃ¤ltigen. Trocken ist es ja schon grenzwertig. Die RÃ¼ckfahrt nach Wethau gestaltete sich etwas umstÃ¤ndlich, der Weg endete erst einmal am Feldrand. Also retour nach Mertendorf und einen Abstecher zur dortigen Eisdiele gemacht, die aber erst ab 12:30 Uhr Ã¶ffnet, nun ja eben Pech gehabt. Also wieder zum MÃ¼hlenwanderweg und den in das Kroppental gefolgt. Vor dem Panischhaus verlieÃen wir den Wanderweg und fuhren nach Nordosten den MÃ¼hlgrund hoch. Nach einiger Zeit des hochpedallierens kamen wir endlich im Kirchholz sÃ¼dlich SchÃ¶nburg an. Wir folgten einen Trail parallel zur L204, der uns auf ein Plateau gegenÃ¼ber der SchÃ¶nburg fÃ¼hrte mit einer traumhaften Aussicht Ã¼ber SchÃ¶nburg in das Saaletal. 

Der Weg war aber ein Sackgasse, wir fuhren zurÃ¼ck und bogen dann auf SchÃ¶nburg ab, an der Luthereiche rollten wir dann die HauptstraÃe runter zur Saale. Auf dem Saale-Radweg ging es dann bis zum Imbiss in der Gartenanlage an der Oeblizschleuse. Hier Pause bei Radler. AnschlieÃend dann weiter auf dem Radweg bis zur SaalebrÃ¼cke in WSF, hier dann Tourende, bei guten 32Â°C, 43 km und guten 600 HM. 

Ach ja auch so etwas gibt es, wie hier in WeiÃenfels. Ein nagelneuer Radweg abgesperrt mit Kette, fÃ¼r Radfahrer befahren verboten soll das wohl heiÃen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2012)

Hallo,
heute war Bonsaibikerin mit mir durch die Auen Richtung Leipzig unterwegs. Eigentlich sollte es ja nach Rothenschirmbach zum Ableger der Bad Bibraer Käsescheune gehen. Aber die Temperaturen und die baumlose Anfahrt bis Rothenschirmbach ließ uns umplanen. Start war dann 09:00 Uhr bei schon ordentlichen Temperaturen. Ab Merseburg gleich zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen weiter über die Schkopauer Eisenbahnbrücke, die über die Saale führt. Dann weiter bis Ortseingang Kollenbey. Hier dann weiter auf dem Damm der Steinlache bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Lochau. Wir folgten jetzt den Elsterradweg bis südlich Wehlitz. Hier überquerten wir die Weiße Elster und folgten dann den Wanderweg in südöstlicher Richtung bis zur Maßlauer Linie. Jetzt auf der Maßlauer Linie bis zum Naturlehrpfad, den folgten wir bis zur Baumschullinie. Auf der Baumschullinie zur Brücke über die Neue Luppe an der B186. Die Neue Luppe wurde überquert und auf dem schon langsam zuwachsenden Weg am linken Ufer der Neuen Luppe stromaufwärts. Die Domholzschänke ließen wir rechts liegen und tauchten in Höhe der Brücke an der Gundorfer Linie in den Auenwald ein. Auch der Schlobachshof blieb links liegen. Der Gundorf-Hänicher-Weg wurde überquert, ab dort folgten wir den Hinterforstweg Richtung Osten, durch den angenehm kühlen Auenwald, südlich Gundorf. Am nördlichen Rand von Böhlitz Ehrenberg folgten wir den Lauf der Alten Luppe bis Böhlitz Sportplatz. Wir erreichten den Kilometerweg, bis wir auf die Nahle stießen. Am linken Ufer der Nahle
weiter bis zur Eisenbahnunterführung Burgaue. Jetzt auf dem Nahlesteg nach Osten über die Brücken von Nahle und Neue Luppe. Nach der Neuen Luppe ca. 80 Meter nach Norden und dann 90° nach Westen wieder über die Brücke der Neuen Luppe hoch zur ehemaligen Hochhalde. Oben angekommen lag uns Leipzig zu Füßen.
Der Aufstieg lohnt sich für den einmaligen Blick über Leipzig und die Auenwälder.
Die Halde wurde umrundet und es ging wieder retour zum Nahlesteg. Gleich hinter der Nahlebrücke am Zusammenfluss von Kleiner Luppe in die Nahle
dann sofort nach Süden abgebogen. In einem Westsüd Bogen durchquerten wir Leutzsch bis zum Leipziger Binnenhafen. Hier dann der Einstieg in den Elster-Saale-Kanal,
den wir dann bis Dölzig folgten. Hier verließen wir den Kanalweg und bewegten uns nach Norden. Wir folgten jetzt einen alten asphaltierten Weg, der Schlagbaum lag schon stark verrostet an der Seite. Am ehemaligen Pumpwerk dann Ende des Weges. Aber am Feldrain konnte man noch einigermaßen das Feld überwinden,
denn ein Zurück gibt es bekanntlich nicht. In Höhe der Kreuzung Kleinliebenau- Domholzschänke erreichten wir dann die B186. Weiter ging es auf der S78 nach Kleinliebenau in die dortige Schenke zum Eiskaffee und alkoholfreien Weizen.
Ab Kleinliebenau folgten wir dann den ökumenischen Pilgerweg, den Gosewanderweg und der Salzstraße bis nach Merseburg zurück.
War wieder eine schöne warme Runde bei Temperaturen jenseits 30°C.
Immerhin sind es noch gute 73 km geworden. Mal sehen wo uns die nächste Wochentour hinführen wird.


----------



## Udo1 (4. August 2012)

Hallo,
die nächste Wochentour am Mittwoch, den 08.08.
Von Grimma nach Zeitz über Muldradweg bis Kössern-Thümmlitz  Wald-Kleinsermuth-Zschetzsch-Ebersbach-Elbisbach-Prießnitz-Plateka-Thräna-Plottendorf-Gröba-Wintersdorf-Meuselwitz-Brossen-Rumsdorf-Tröglitz.
Anfahrt bis Grimma mit DB
+ 07:05 Uhr ab WSF Gleis 3
+ 07:22 Uhr ab Merseburg
+ 08:10 Uhr ab Halle Gleis 10
+ 09:15 Uhr ab Leipzig Gleis 21
+ Grimma an 09:47 Uhr
+ Ab Zeitz mit Burgenlandbahn zurück nach WSF/Merseburg
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13134


----------



## wassermorti (5. August 2012)

hallo udo,

schöne touren.

kannst du bitte die gpx-daten zur verfügung stellen. sind schöne strecken die teilweise in meine touren mit eingebaut werden können.

dank dir für die tollen berichte.

grüße aus bad lauchstädt

morten


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2012)

wassermorti schrieb:


> hallo udo,
> 
> schöne touren.
> 
> ...


Mach ich "wassermorti".
Hier findest du erst einmal so an die 160 Streckem.
http://www.gpsies.com/trackList.do
Suche nach Strecken von "felixklein"


----------



## Udo1 (7. August 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Wochentour am Mittwoch, den 08.08.
> Von Grimma nach Zeitz über Muldradweg bis Kössern-Thümmlitz  Wald-Kleinsermuth-Zschetzsch-Ebersbach-Elbisbach-Prießnitz-Plateka-Thräna-Plottendorf-Gröba-Wintersdorf-Meuselwitz-Brossen-Rumsdorf-Tröglitz.
> Anfahrt bis Grimma mit DB
> ...


So das Ticket hat Reinhard1 beschafft, Regen ist für Morgen und nicht angesagt. Dann kann die Tour durch Sachsen und dem Burgenlandkreis ja ohne Probleme losgehen.


----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2012)

Hallo,
bin wieder zurück von der Tour Grimma- Zeitz. Alle sind wohlbehalten wieder zu Hause angekommen.
Tourbericht kommt morgen. Eins kann ich aber schon sagen, es war eine Top Tour durch eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Gegend.


----------



## Udo1 (9. August 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der gestrigen Tour Grimma- Zeitz.
Der Planung vorausgegangen war die Erkenntnis, dass man ja im Umkreis von 30 km um Merseburg schon alle Wege und dass es somit wenig SpaÃ bereitet die Strecken zum wiederholten Male zu fahren. Also richtete sich der Fokus bei der Planung auf Sachsen, mit Mulde, Waldgebiet westlich Colditz und den Wald sÃ¼dlich des Haselbacher Sees.
Es waren mit dabei Holger und Reinhard1 aus WSF. Da wir zu dritt waren, rechnete sich ein Tagesticket des MDV fÃ¼r 32,- â¬. So konnten die WeiÃenfelser mit den Zug um 07:05 Uhr nach Halle fahren. Ich stieg in Merseburg dazu. Weiter ging es dann mit der DB nach Leipzig und von dort nach Grimma, wo wir um 09:43 Uhr eintrafen.
Vom Bahnhof  sind wir dann die Karl-Marx-Str. und Leipziger Str. runter gefahren bis zur MÃ¼hlenstraÃe am linken Muldeufer. Hier stieÃen wir auf den Mulderadweg
und folgten ihn dann nach SÃ¼den. Es ging an der HÃ¤ngebrÃ¼cke vorbei,_( Die HÃ¤ngebrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber der Mulde von 1925 ist eine FuÃgÃ¤ngerbrÃ¼cke und die lÃ¤ngste TragseilbrÃ¼cke in Sachsen. Sie verbindet den Stadtwald mit der Stadtseite Grimmas, u.a. mit der Gattersburg.)_
  rechts davon sahen wir die Gattersburg, bis zur B107.
Neben der B107 verlÃ¤uft der Radweg, der dann wenige Meter nach dem Ortsausgang auf eine alte Eisenbahntrasse gefÃ¼hrt wird. Den Radweg folgten wir weiter nach SÃ¼dosten durch die Muldeaue, das Kloster Nimbschen lieÃen wir rechts liegen und trafen nach 7 km in Kleinbothen ein. Hier ein kurzer Halt, um die Anzugsordnung ein wenig zu verÃ¤ndern,
es wurde warm. SÃ¼dlich Kleinbothen Ã¼berquerten wir die Mulde
und fuhren weiter bis KÃ¶ssern. Hier entschloss ich mich nicht den Schlenker durch den angrenzenden ThÃ¼mmlitz Wald zu fahren, sondern auf dem Radweg zu bleiben und bis zur BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die Freiberger Mulde bei Kleinsermuth weiter zu fahren. In Kleinsermuth sind wir zuerst Ã¼ber die Freiburger Mulde
und nach ca. 680 Metern dann noch Ã¼ber die Zwickauer Mulde.
Kleinsermuth liegt genau am Zusammenfluss der Zwickauer Mulde und der Freiberger Mulde. Jetzt folgten wir den Lauf der Zwickauer Mulde weiter stromaufwÃ¤rts bis Zschetzsch. Sehenswert ist hier das technische Denkmal Zschetzscher Widder. (Man nutzte die Energie des Wassers, um das im Tal reichlich vorhandenen Wasser in die oben liegenden Ortschaften zu transportieren.)
Danach wurde die B107 Ã¼berquert und auf dem Zschunkenloch, einen Wirtschaftsweg,
ging es durch ein Tal weiter nach SÃ¼dwesten. Hier tauchten wir dann in das Waldgebiet westlich Colditz ein.
Bis hierher waren die Wege alle in einem sehr guten Zustand.
Im Waldgebiet stellte ich dann fest, dass einige Wege langsam anfangen zu verwildern. Die AbkÃ¼rzung zum Schneiderstein musste ich abbrechen, der Weg war versumpft und stand bis oben hin voll Wasser.
Also weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zur B176, auf dieser StraÃe dann 420 Meter nach Westen und dann wieder rein in das riesige Waldgebiet bis zur HÃ¶he 192,3. Ab dieser HÃ¶he dann 90Â° nach SÃ¼den bis zum JÃ¤gerstein. Hier eine kurze Pause.
Der JÃ¤gerstein liegt genau an einer Wegekreuzung und heiÃt deshalb JÃ¤gerstein, weil hier allen ehemaligen Forstmeistern  der letzten Jahrhunderte mit dem JÃ¤gerstein wenigstens eine kleine Ehrung zuteilwurde.
1822 wurde begonnen, unter der Regierung von KÃ¶nig Friedrich August, dieses Waldgebiet von einem Laubwald in einen Nadelwald umzuwandeln.
Die SchutzhÃ¼tten im Colditzer Forst sind alles ordentliche BlockhÃ¼tten. Ab dem JÃ¤gerstein dann weiter nach Westen bis zum Abzweig Hirschallee, dieser dann nach SÃ¼dwesten bis zur Wegespinne WeiÃer Stein gefolgt.
Auch hier eine sehr schÃ¶ne BlockhÃ¼tte als Wetterschutz fÃ¼r den mÃ¼den Wanderer. Jetzt verlieÃen wir das riesige Waldgebiet nach SÃ¼den.
Ebersbach, Hopfgarten und Elbisbachwurde durchquert.
Wir fuhren weiter auf einer NebenstraÃe im Tal der Kleinen Eula Richtung Westen.
Ãber PrieÃnitz gelangten wir nach SchÃ¶nau, Zeit fÃ¼r die Mittagspause, aber weit und breit kein BÃ¤cker und keine GaststÃ¤tte. DafÃ¼r aber eine Ã¼berdachte Bushaltestelle mit Bank, hier jetzt Mittagspause.
Von SchÃ¶nau dann weiter nach Westen durch ein ehemaliges Tagebaurevier, vorbei an der BockwindmÃ¼hle
und den Schenkenteichen bis zur B95. Jetzt ein StÃ¼ck auf der B95 nach Nordwesten bis Zedtlitz. Im Ort wurde die Whyra nach Westen hin Ã¼berquert, die Schikane am HP Petergrube wurde auch noch abgesessen Ã¼berwunden, danach ging es dann auf einer alten BergbaustraÃe weiter in das ehemalige Bergbaugebiet rein, bis die StraÃe mit einem Mal im Wasser verschwand.
War so laut Karte eigentlich nicht vorgesehen, es wurde aber schnell eine Umgehung gefunden
Jetzt immer weiter nach SÃ¼dwesten Ã¼ber ThrÃ¤na, nach Serbitz.
Ab Serbitz dann durch die Auen auf einen Radweg der Ã¼ber die PleiÃe fÃ¼hrt bis zur BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber den MÃ¼hlgraben. Gleich hinter der BrÃ¼cke folgten wir einen unscheinbaren Wiesenweg nach SÃ¼den bis Plottendorf. Hier tauchten wir in den Wald am Westrand von Plottendorf ein und folgten den Wanderweg gelber Balken, auch als Plottendorfer Steig bezeichnet. Im Zickzackkurs ging es durch das Waldgebiet bis zum westlichen Rand. Ab hier dann weiter nach Westen bis zur Ortschaft GrÃ¶ba. Bis Wintersdorf war es dann nicht mehr weit. Ab Wintersdorf folgten wir den Lauf der Schnauder und den Verlauf der Museumseisenbahn.
Ein sehr schÃ¶ner feiner Trail, der an vielen kleinen Seen und Teichen vorbeifÃ¼hrt bis nach Meuselwitz. Ab Meuselwitz weiter nach SÃ¼dwesten bis NiÃma. In NiÃma dann durch eine Kleingartenanlage hochgekurbelt bis zur L194. Von hier oben hat man einen sehr schÃ¶nen Rundblick von Deuben bis Borna.
Nach Ãberqueren der L194 tauchten wir wieder in ein Waldgebiet ein und rollten auf einen nicht ungefÃ¤hrlichen Trail talwÃ¤rts.
Es ging dann wieder hoch und runter bis nach WÃ¼rchwitz und Suxdorf. Ab Suxdorf hatte ich geplant auf einen Wanderweg bis SteinbrÃ¼chen weiter zu fahren, um dann Ã¼ber GeuÃnitz nach RÃ¶den weiter zufahren. Ab RÃ¶den sollte es dann im Tal des Wilden Baches nach Zeitz zum Bahnhof gehen. Da wir aber an einem Bike eine sehr schwer zu drehende Kurbel hatten, entschloss ich mich die letzten 7 km von Suxdorf, auf der StraÃe bis Zeitz, weiter zufahren. Es war ein guter Entschluss, so erreichten wir noch zeitgerecht die Burgenlandbahn, die uns wieder nach WeiÃenfels bzw. nach Merseburg brachte. Es war eine landschaftlich sehr schÃ¶ne Tour mit teilweise ordentlichen anstiegen und auch schÃ¶nen Trails. Wie immer wurde dem Guide Ã¼berall hin gefolgt. Wer in dieser Gegend einmal unterwegs sein sollte, soll die Rucksackverpflegung nicht vergessen.
Mir hat es SpaÃ gemacht, ich hoffe meinen Mitfahrern ebenso bis demnÃ¤chst zur nÃ¤chsten gemeinsamen Tour.

Strecke hier:http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nwuablxbdvqymnid


----------



## Udo1 (10. August 2012)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag, so gegen 09:20 Uhr, bin ich zu einer Geiseltalseeumrundung aufgebrochen. An der Marina Mücheln stellte ich dann fest, dass die ersten Boote schon parat standen um ins Wasser gelassen zu werden.

Der Bootssteg war auch schon offen, ich konnte ihn schon betreten.

Am Portalkran stand schon ein etwas größerer Kahn bereit um ins Wasser gelassen zu werden.

Aber der Startschuss für die Teilfreigabe wurde noch nicht gegeben, hoffentlich hängt der Kahn nicht noch eine Woch am Haken.
Danach weiter auf dem Rundweg und heute nach guten zwei Jahren wieder mal die Rampe hoch.

Oben auf dem Plateau weiter bis ich vor einem Zaun stand.
Also durch das Unterholz weiter gefahren, nach guten 100 Metern stieß ich dann wieder auf den Rundweg.

Dann weiter hoch zum Weinberg. Hier hat der Winzer seine Toilettencontainer und die neuen Bewirtschaftungscontainer schon mit Holz verkleidet.

Danach dann über die Heerstraße wieder zurück, war eine schöne kleine Vormittagsrunde.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (10. August 2012)

Hallo, da kann man sich ja auf das Rentne leben freuen, wenn man dieses liest .I
Ich schlage mal als nächsten Grilltermin den 21.08. oder den 30.08.2012 vor. Meine Idee wäre wir fahren um den See und wer eine super Grillstelle findet da bleiben wir. Wir sind auch für andere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. August 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, da kann man sich ja auf das Rentne leben freuen, wenn man dieses liest .I
> Ich schlage mal als nächsten Grilltermin den 21.08. oder den 30.08.2012 vor. Meine Idee wäre wir fahren um den See und wer eine super Grillstelle findet da bleiben wir. Wir sind auch für andere Vorschläge offen.


Beide Termine passen bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinhard1 (11. August 2012)

Beide Termine sind ok. für mich.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2012)

Hallo,
am 15.08. die nächste Wochentour.
Start 10:00 Uhr Kirche 06259 Frankleben
Ziel: Rothenschirmbach
Strecke: Frankleben- Steuden-Schraplau- Alberstedt- Farnstädz- Querfurt- Merseburg/ Weißenfels
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13268


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2012)

Hallo,
heute war ich wieder einmal mit Dame unterwegs zu einer Trainingsrunde rund um den Geiseltalsee und über die Klobikauer Halde. Zuerst ging es aber über den Airpark zur Heerstraße und auf dieser zur Klobikauer Halde. Dann die Halde hoch 

zum ehemaligen Führungsbunker der GUS-Luftstreikräfte, jetzt Fledermauseldorado. 

Vom Bunker zur Südkante der Halde, 

hier hat man einen sagenhaften Blick über den See, war heute bei dem schönen Wetter besonders schön gewesen. 

Danach auf dem Haldentrail zwischen den Sicherheitszäunen zum Aussichtsturm vorgefahren. 

Die Abfahrt zum Rundweg runter 

und entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn weiter bis zum Weinberg. Jetzt ging es etwas entspannter mit ordentlich Speed den Rundweg runter bis zum Beginn der Rampe. 
Hier stellte ich fest, dass man ja schon bekannt ist wie ein bunter Hund. Ein Biker kam uns entgegen und sprach mich sofort mit meinen Nicknamen an. Es war Danilo, ich staunte nicht schlecht, als er noch feststellte, dass ich mit neuem Helm unterwegs bin. Er zog dann weiter, diesmal wollte er noch die Rampe hoch. Wir dann weiter bis kurz vor Ortseingang Stöbnitz, hier dann auf den alten Weg, der langsam zuwächst, vor bis zum Geschiebegarten. Von dort über den Campingplatz wieder zum Rundweg. Die ersten Camper und Zelter sind schon auf dem Platz aufgeschlagen.

Noch ein Blick zum Badestrand, der gut besucht war. Toilettencontainer und Umkleidekabinen stehen schon vor Ort. 

Weiter an der Marina vorbei, wo die ersten Boote schon im Hafen festgemacht haben. 

Nach der Marina bis Frankleben sah man dann sehr viel Wildbader. 
Es waren mehr badende an den nicht genehmigten Uferabschnitten, als am genehmigten Badestrand in Stöbnitz. Von Frankleben dann wieder zurück nach Merseburg, war eine schöne Runde mit einer sehr netten Begleiterin.


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2012)

Hallo,
heute hatte ich mir vorgenommen die Querfurter Platte zu durchqueren und dafür öffentliche Straßen weitgehendst auszulassen.
Mit dabei sollte eigentlich Reinhard1 sein, der mich aber heute Morgen noch schnell kontaktierte und mir mitteilte, dass die Hexe zugeschlagen hat und er nicht mitfahren kann.
Also Reinhard1 gute Besserung und ja versuch es doch mal mit der Indianersalbe, denn ein Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz, zu mindestens wenn man der Werbung Glauben schenken kann.
Trotzdem bin ich zum Treffpunkt Frankleben Kirche gefahren und habe bis zum 10 ten Glockenschlag gewartet. Kamm aber niemand weiter, so bin ich dann zum See losgefahren und auf dem Rundweg bis zum Abzweig des Lutherweges östlich der Klobikauer Halde. Es war schon ordentlich Betrieb auf der Piste, stofflige unhöfliche RR- Fahrer und sehr viele Trekkis im Rentenalter die sich fitt halten wollen. Auf dem Lutherweg dann nach Norden über die Heerstraße weiter bis nach Wünschendorf. Mit dem Wind hatte ich Glück er blies etwas heftig aus Osten. Auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße bis nach Krakau und in Krakau nach Norden. Die ICE-Trasse wurde überwunden. Nach 1,1 km bog ich dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Nordwesten ab. Der Weg war sehr stark schotterhaltig, grober Schotter. An den Silos östlich Schafstädt bin ich dann nach Norden bis zur Trasse der Burgenlandbahn weiter. Nach Erreichen der Trasse auf  dem Wirtschaftsweg nach Schafstädt. In Schafstädt am Bahnhof vorbei zum nördlichen Ortsausgang. Hier dann auf dem Mühlweg nach Westen abgebogen und dann auf dem Feldweg weiter bis zum Schafstädter Weg, diesen dann bis Dornstedt und Asendorf gefolgt. In Asendorf an der Südseite der Kirche vorbei zum Schraplauer Weg.
Nach Erreichen der L164 nach Westen weiter bis zum Wirtschaftsweg der die Bezeichnung Hohe Straße hat. Der Belag ist aber feiner Schotter. Östlich des Hahnhügels dann nach Norden abgebogen, nicht ohne zwei freilaufende Hund vor mir argwöhnisch zu beobachten. Das Herrchen hatte mich aber gesehen und sperrte den wohl am gefährlichsten schnell ins Auto. Der zweite war schon so alt der war zufrieden dass man ihn in Ruhe lässt.
In einen Bogen nach Westen rollte ich dann in Esperstedt ein. Auf der Querfurter Straße dann bis ungefähr Ortsmitte. An der dortigen Bushaltestelle dann den Berg hoch, gute 16% Steigung und ausgewaschener steiniger Untergrund. Oben angekommen wurde der Pflaumenweg überquert und auf einen schönen Wiesentrail
ging es dann in das Tal des Weitzschkerbaches.
Ab hier dann weiter durch ein sehr schönes Tal bis nach Schafsee, zur Ostseite des Schlosses. Dort dann weiter nach Norden, hügelauf.
Den Weg dann bis nach Alberstedt gefolgt. Auf der Straße der Freundschaft durch den Ort Richtung Westen. Als die Straße einen Bogen nach Süden machte fuhr ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg geradeaus immer nach Westen weiter. Ich folgte dem Auf und Ab des Wirtschaftsweges
bis nach Hornburg. Ab Hornburg führt dann ein Radweg bis nach Rothenschirmbach, dem heutigen Ziel. Das Gewerbegebiet mit dem Bauernladen wurde auch schnell gefunden. Hier dann Mittagspause bei leckerem Gulasch.
Da mir auf dem Rückweg die Sonne auf meinen Rucksack brennen wird, machte ich nur ein kleines Pläuschchen mit der der Bedienung vom Käsestand. Ich kaufte also kein Käse, wollte ja nicht mit Schmelzkäse zu Hause ankommen. Nun ja es soll ja demnächst auch mal wieder etwas kühler werden.
  Von Rothenschirmbach dann zur B180. Die BAB38 wurde überquert und schnell bis Farnstädt reingerollt. Es gibt leider keine andere Möglichkeit um nach Farnstädt zu kommen. In Farnstädt dann nach Osten auf den Obhäuser Weg abgebogen. Der Weg ging dann nahtlos in einen Wirtschaftsweg über.
Auf diesen weiter Richtung Osten leicht ansteigend. Vom Weg aus konnte man auch sehr schön die Autobahnbrücke, die das Weitzschkerbachtal überspannt, sehen und auch die Kirche in Unterfarnstädt mit ihren markanten Glockenturm.
Nordöstlich von Döcklitz bin ich dann 90° nach Süden abgebogen und dank des Maisfeldes auf der Ostseite des Weges im Windschatten in Obhausen eingerollt. Durch den Ort Richtung Süden bis nach Altweidenbach. Am Ostrand des Ortes dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg in einem Bogen nach Osten und Süden, leicht hügelaufwärts, weiter bis zum Drei Städte Radweg. Diesen folgte ich dann bis nach Langeneichstädt. Von Langeneichstädt dann nach Wünsch und Oberklobikau weiter. In Oberklobikau, an der Kirche nach Süden durch den Ort hoch zur Heerstraße und auf dieser zurück nach Merseburg.
Rückblickend stellte ich fest, auch die Querfurter Platte hat so ihre Reize. Ein große Auswahl an Wegen gibt es ja nicht, bedingt schon durch die großen landwirtschaftlichen Flächen. Ich glaube aber die schönste Strecke bis Rothenschirmbach gefahren zu sein. Insgesamt waren es dann 92 km und immerhin noch 547 HM.
Die Tour wird auf jeden Fall, bei etwas kühlerer Witterung, wiederholt.


----------



## bikemaus79 (16. August 2012)

Hallo Papa,

bin jetzt auch hier 

War ne tolle Tour. 
Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal

GLG Deine Bikemaus79


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2012)

Hallo,
die nächste Wochentour findet am 22.08. statt.
Treffpunkt: Merseburg Bahnhof
Zeit: 09:15 Uhr
Strecke: Merseburg- Halle- Eisleben mit DB ab Halle 10:04 Uhr Gleis 3
Lutherstadt Eisleben an 11:01 Uhr
Eisleben - Hergisdorf- Annarode- Wippra- Grillenberg- Blankenheim- Schmalzerode- Neckendorf- Querfurt. Grober Anhalt, da ab Eisleben Richtung Sangerhausen Schienenersatzverkehr ist.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12933


----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2012)

Hallo,
heute habe ich mich mal wieder nach langer Zeit in eine Tour des Merseburger Radvereins eingeklinkt. Die ausgeschriebene Tour sollte zum Kulkwitzersee durch die Aue der Neuen Luppe gehen. Fünf Minuten vor 09:00 Uhr fand ich mich am Treffpunkt Bahnhof Merseburg ein. Es waren schon 17 Biker/innen am Treffpunkt, als ich eintraf. Ich entrichtete sogleich meinen Euro beim Vorsitzenden, ist die Versicherung für Gastfahrer. Um 09:00 Uhr wies der Vorsitzende, Peter, die 19 Teilnehmer in den heutigen Tourablauf ein. Danach ging es dann auch schon los Richtung Saale.
Über Meuschau ging es immer auf der Salzstraße nach Osten.
Am Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See vorbei bis Zweimen.
Ab hier dann weiter über Kleinliebenau bis zur Domhozschenke, dort Pause. Bis hierher, bis ich ganz entspannt gerollt, bei einem Puls, der zwischen 75 und 80 pendelte. Nach der Pause verabschiedete ich mich beim Vorsitzenden, der heute auch der Guide war und mit E-Unterstützung unterwegs war. Der geringe Puls hatte meine persönliche Weg-Zeit-Berechnung ein ganz klein wenig durcheinandergebracht. So verließ ich die Gruppe mit Harti und noch einen RR-Fahrer, um auf der rechten Seite der Neuen Luppe durch den Auenwald bis zur BAB9 zurückzurollen, aber jetzt mit deutlich höherem Puls als auf der Hintour.
Auf dem dann folgenden Elsterradweg dann die 14 rein und mit leichtem Rückenwind ging es dann bis nach Burgliebenau. Weiter am Wallendorfer See Westufer entlang bis nach Meuschau und Merseburg zurück. Auch wenn ich die Tour nicht vollständig mitgefahren bin, hat es doch wieder sichtlich Spaß gemacht mit den Biker/innen des Merseburger Radvereins auf Tour zu sein.


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2012)

Hallo,
wegen des Urlaubsmonats, schlage ich vor das Grillevent August auf den Monat September zu verschieben.
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es am 21.08. keine abendliche Runde um den Geiseltalsee geben wird.
Ich schlage vor 18:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Frankleben Geiseltalsee-Schutzhütte.
Abfahrt Merseburg Airpark 18:02 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2012)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
werde mich jetzt langsam zum Treffpunkt mit Reinhard1 machen. Die Tour heute musste ich drei Mal ändern. Es scheint rings um Halle nur noch Schienenersatzverkehr zu geben. Also werden wir uns heute Richtung Rothenschirmbach- Alberstedt- Halden Stedten begeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (22. August 2012)

Hallo, das ist eine gute Idee den Grilltermin auf September zu verlegen. Sobald ich meinen Dienstplan kenn meld ich mich  
Bis bald LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2012)

Hallo,
nachdem es ja rund um Halle fast nur noch Schienenersatzverkehr gibt, habe ich mich, mit Reinhard1, entschlossen eine Tour über die Querfurter Platte durchzuführen.
Gesagt getan, um 09:40 Uhr trafen wir uns in Beuna, am Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn. Als ich eintraf, war Bikermario auch dazu gestoßen. Der Zug kam pünktlich, der Ticketautomat war aber defekt. Es gab aber eine sehr nette Zugbegleiterin, die uns ab erst ab Langeneichstädt abkassierte, war dann etwas preiswerter. Vom Bahnhof Querfurt war dann um 10:30 Uhr der richtige Start zur L176 und auf dieser dann bis Ortseingang Döcklitz nach Norden. Ungefähr 50 Meter nach dem westlichen Ortseingang führt ein Weg, altes Pflaster, nach Norden, den wir gefolgt sind.
An der Höhe 199,1 bogen wir 90° nach Westen ab und folgten den Wirtschaftsweg Richtung alter Kiesgrube bei Unterfarnstädt. An der Westseite der alten Grube dann hangabwärts nach Nordwesten bis zum Fuße des Weinberges, nördlich des Gewerbegebietes. Bis hierher war alles gut fahrbar, Kopfsteinpflaster und Schotterstrecke, feine Körnung. Wir folgten jetzt der Straße am Fuße des Weinberges nach Westen bis zum Kreisel. Jetzt aber wieder nach Norden Straße Weinbergsiedlung bis zum Ortsrand. An der Höhe 189,7 gabelt sich die Straße, wir fuhren den regionalen Wanderweg
weiter nach Norden den Hang hoch, Richtung Wendenberg. Oben angekommen dann wieder 90° nach Westen abgedreht und durch die Kirschbaumallee auf dem Wanderweg
weiter nach Westen. Der Wanderweg befindet sich in einem TOP-Zustand.
Nach 537 Metern dann nach Norden abgebogen bis zum Wirtschaftsweg.
Auf diesem dann wieder weiter nach Westen bis zur B180. Auf der B180 dann nach Norden über die BAB38 und auf der alten Hauptstraße bis nach Rothenschirmbach in das Gewerbegebiet. Hier dann erst einmal Kaffeezeit mit Käse aus der Käsescheune Bad Bibra dem Körper zugeführt.
Nach der Stärkung dann Rothenschirmbach nach Osten auf dem Radweg verlassen. Wir erreichten Hornburg und folgten der alten Alberstädter Straße hangaufwärts nach Osten bis Alberstädt. Der Ort wurde nach Südosten durchquert und auf der Höhe der Friedhofstraße dann nach Südosten hin verlassen. Nach 2,5 km hatten wir dann das Weitzschkerbachtal erreicht, sind am Schloss Schafsee vorbei auf den Wanderweg durch das Weitzschkerbachtal bis nach Esperstedt. Auf dem Ostufer hoch oben sahen wir einige Häuser von Schraplau, die haben dort oben eine super Aussicht. Esperstedt wurde nach Osten hin auf der Bahnhofsstraße wieder verlassen. Es ging jetzt hangaufwärts, nun ja von Bergen kann man ja in dieser Region nicht sprechen. An der Höhe 153,9 wandten wir uns nach Süden weiter 871 Meter hochwärts fahrend, um dann nach Osten abzudrehen bis zur L164. Auf der L264 dann wenige 100 Meter weiter bis zum Abzweig, Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden Richtung Asendorf. An der Asendorfer Kirche vorbei auf der Hauptstraße bis nach Dornstedt weiter. Immer am westlichen Ortsrand nach Süden, wieder über die BAB38 bis nach Schafstädt. In Schafstädt weiter nach Osten, parallel der Burgenlandbahn bis zur Brücke über die Laucha. Diese dann nach Süden überquert und 1,22 km bis zum Silo weiter gefahren. Ab hier dann den groben Schotterweg weiter Richtung Osten bis Burgstaden. Ab Burgstaden dann nach Süden über die Schwarzeiche Richtung Heerstraße. Kurz hinter der Schwarzeiche sprudelte klares eisenhaltiges wasser aus einem Rohr aus der Erde. Dies passiert aber schon seit vielen Monaten. Für Reinhard1 ein idealer Punkt zur Radwäsche.
Nach Erreichen der Heerstraße auf dieser dann nach Osten bis hinter der BAB38, hier dann Tourende. Heute bei angenehmen Temperaturen. Reinhard1 hatte dann noch einige Kilometer bis Weißenfels vor sich gehabt, er wird aber sicherlich gut angekommen sein.
Auf der Rücktour hatten wir heute einen ordentlichen Rückenwind gehabt. Eine gute Trainingsrunde für das Winterhalbjahr, wenn nicht allzu viel Schnee liegt.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ywjwweunmtjuolly


----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2012)

@Reinhard1,
die Etappen für unsere 3 Tagestour, Havelradweg an 3 Tagen, steht.
Start in Wittenberge 12:15 Uhr.
Vergeß die Rucksackverpflegung nicht
Ich steige wie abgesprochen, um 09:22 Uhr, in Merseburg dazu.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (23. August 2012)

Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß und immer genug Luft im Reifen,
 sind gepannt auf den Bericht, der bestimmt auch in 3 Etappen zu lesen sein wird
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß und immer genug Luft im Reifen,
> sind gepannt auf den Bericht, der bestimmt auch in 3 Etappen zu lesen sein wird
> LG Bb


Danke,
ich denke mal Luft wird reichen, habe Pannenbänder eingezogen.
Rucksack ist gepackt, Reinhard hat sicherlich schon das Länderticket besorgt. 
Start ist in Wittenberge, bis dahin ist auch das Länderticket Sachsen-Anhalt gültig.
Start dann 12:40 Uhr Richtung Elbe und auf dem Elberadweg, rechtes Ufer, bis zum Gnevsdorfer Vorfluter. Ab dort dann auf dem Havelradweg nach Havelberg. Weiter dann auf dem Havelradweg bis Rathenow, oder Premnitz. Bis Premnitz sind es gute 96 km. Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Unterkunft ist dieses Mal nicht vorgebucht worden, lassen wir uns überraschen. Zur Not haben wir ja noch die silberne/goldene Rettungsdecke und ein Bank wird man sicherlich schon irgendwo finden.
Am Dienstag geht es bis Geltow, ab Premnitz auch so 96 km, oder mehr, wenn wir schon vor Premnitz übernachten sollten. Die dritte Etappe dann von Geltow in den Park von Sanssouci und dann über die Havel, weiter nach Süden über Beelitz Heilstätten, Brück, Belzig, also durch den Fläming, bis nach Jever-Bergfrieden. Auch so um die 95 km. 
Jever-Bergfrieden ist die erste Eisenbahnstation in Sachsen-Anhalt. Jetzt mit SA-Ticket wieder retour. Wettervorhersage ist super, ideales Bikerwetter.


----------



## meinhardon (27. August 2012)

Prost Udo,

das müsste allerdings Jeber-Bergfrieden heissen, ansonsten seid Ihr eins zwei Mal falsch abgebogen und in Friesland herausgekommen.
Klingt auf jeden Fall nach einer schönen Reise. Viel Spass und möglichst viel Rückenwind.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2012)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Prost Udo,
> 
> das müsste allerdings Jeber-Bergfrieden heissen, ansonsten seid Ihr eins zwei Mal falsch abgebogen und in Friesland herausgekommen.
> Klingt auf jeden Fall nach einer schönen Reise. Viel Spass und möglichst viel Rückenwind.
> Martin



Ja hast schon recht, aber Friesland hat auch was. Sind nach 92 km in Rathenow angelangt. Rettungsdecken brauchten nicht aktiviert werden. Für morgen sieht es mit Übernachtung schon schlechter aus. In Potsdam alles ausgebucht. Hatten schon nach Feldscheunen gegoogelt. Aber in Caputh gab es dann noch ein Bett für uns.


----------



## Udo1 (28. August 2012)

Hallo,
auch der Tag zwei ist geschafft. Die ersten 25 km nach Rathenow sahen wir die Havel heute wieder nicht. Aber ab Pritzerbe ging es dann immer in Sichtweite der Havel vorwärts, mit leichtem Wind von vorn. Der schönste Abschnitt beginnt ab Gollwitz. Nach 114 km  hatten wir dann unsere Unterkunft erreicht. Morgen gehts dann gen Süden zurück nach SA


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2012)

Hallo,
melde mich hiermit wieder zurück. Keine Pannen, aber auf der heutigen Etappe dafür Sandstrecken pur.
Berichte folgen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (30. August 2012)

Das klingt nach einer super Tour .
Ich schlage zum Grillen den 17.9. vor. Ich hoffe wir sind zahlreich vorhanden.


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einer super Tour .
> Ich schlage zum Grillen den 17.9. vor. Ich hoffe wir sind zahlreich vorhanden.


Na dann, nächster Grilltermin 17.09.
Ort Südfeldsee, Ostufer, 300 Meter südlich Reiterhof am Radweg an der Beobachtungsstation/Rastplatz.
Zeit 19:00 Uhr
Ich bin dabei,


----------



## leffith (30. August 2012)

Sehr schön. Ich bin auch dabei. Hoffe diesmal ohne Sturz durchzukommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Für Bikermario können wir ja die GPS-Koordinaten bereitstellen. Er fährt sonst zum falschen Reiterhof.


----------



## Bikermario (30. August 2012)

Danke für Eure Unterstützung und Euer Vertrauen!  Ich hab hier mal ein Bild und frage hiermit, ob ich wenn ich da stehen sollte am richtigen Platz bin, denn nochmal darf ich meine Frau nicht in die Irre führen. Denn ich hab damals schon ganzschön Ärger bekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Unterstützung und Euer Vertrauen!  Ich hab hier mal ein Bild und frage hiermit, ob ich wenn ich da stehen sollte am richtigen Platz bin, denn nochmal darf ich meine Frau nicht in die Irre führen. Denn ich hab damals schon ganzschön Ärger bekommen.


Der Platz ist korrekt.


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht zur Etappe 1 der Havelradwegtour mit Reinhard1.
Die Idee dazu erfolgte ganz sporadisch vor ungefÃ¤hr 2 Wochen. Reinhard1 war gleich einverstanden mit der Tour. Es sollte eine Drei Tagestour mit zwei Ãbernachtungen werden, die wir aber nicht vorbuchten. Wir wollten von Unterwegs sporadisch nach einer Bleibe suchen. Also schnell die 16 tÃ¤gige Wettervorhersage fÃ¼r Priegnitz und Potsdam-Mittelmark angesehen und festgestellt dass es vom 27. bis 29.08 am besten mit dem Wetter aussieht.
Als Startpunkt wurde Wittenberge gewÃ¤hlt, ist der letzte Bahnhof den man mit dem Sachsen-Anhalt-Ticket erreicht. Das Ziel am dritten Tag ist dann Jeber-Bergfrieden in SA und ist auch wieder der erste Bahnhof in SA. Ab hier dann wieder mit SA-Ticket zurÃ¼ck.
Der Zug traf pÃ¼nktlich um 09:22 Uhr in Merseburg ein, Reinhard1 hatte das Ticket besorgt, so konnten wir also, da es ja in der Woche war, entspannt mit viel Platz fÃ¼r unsere RÃ¤der Ã¼ber SchÃ¶nebeck bis Wittenberge fahren. Der Zug traf mit ein paar Minuten VerspÃ¤tung in Wittenberge ein, sodass sich der Start nicht wie geplant 12:40 Uhr, sondern erst 12:50 Uhr.
Die Satelliten wurden schnell gefunden, grobe Richtung SÃ¼den Elbe. Weiter Ã¼ber die BrÃ¼cke vom Stadthafen Wittenberg zum Elbdamm rechtes Elbeufer. Auf dem Damm
dann bis Hintzdorf, die Elbe immer in Sichtweite. Am Ortseingang am Damm ein schÃ¶nes GartencafÃ©, fÃ¼r eine Pause aber noch zu frÃ¼h. Weiter ging es durch die Elbaue Ã¼ber BÃ¤low nach Gnevsdorf. Hier mÃ¼ndet die Havel in die Elbe und hier beginnt dann auch der Havelradweg. In Gnevsdorf Ã¼berquerten wir das Wehr und gelangten so auf den Radweg zwischen Elbe und Gnevsdorfer Vorfluter.
Bis zur BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber den Havelkanal waren es dann noch gute 9 km.
Weiter ging es bis Neuwerben, jetzt waren Elbe und Havel nicht mehr in Sichtweite.
Wir bewegten uns stetig auf Havelberg zu. Kurz vor Havelberg wurde dann noch der Schleusenkanal Ã¼berwunden.
Auf den Wiesen hinter dem Schleusenkanal hatten sich schon die ersten PferdehÃ¤ndler mit ihren Pferden eingefunden, denn am 1. Septemberwochenende ist ja in Havelberg der groÃe Pferdemarkt. Der sÃ¼dliche Ortsrand von Havelberg wurde schnell durchfahren und wir kamen auf den Radweg parallel zur L2 Richtung Jederitz. Wir folgten den Radweg an der L2 Ã¼ber Kuhlhausen bis Warnau. Nach 53 km hatten wir uns eigentlich eine Pause verdient. So suchten wir ein LebensmittelgeschÃ¤ft, oder ein Kaffee, oder eine GaststÃ¤tte. Aber es war ja Montag und da ist bekanntlich Ruhetag. Kleine LÃ¤den hatten wir auf unseren Ortsdurchfahrten nicht gesehen, gibt es wohl auch nicht mehr. In Warnau folgten wir ein Schild, das uns zur Fischerstube am Sportplatz wies. Die TÃ¼r stand offen, ein gutes Zeichen. Ich trat ein, wo man mir auch sogleich mittelte, dass heute geschlossen sei. Aber die Wirten sah in unsere verschwitzten Gesichten und tischte uns einen groÃen Teller Soljanka mit alkoholfreien Hefeweizen auf. War sehr nett von ihr.

Ich nutzte die Pause gleich zur Unterkunftssuche aus. In Premnitz, wo das heutige Etappenziel sein sollte, waren alle UnterkÃ¼nfte belegt. Das war nicht so toll, ein letzter Versuch war dann Rathenow, nach zwei Absagen, dann eine Zusage, es waren noch PlÃ¤tze frei in der Pension âZur Havelâ. Nach der StÃ¤rkung dann weiter an der L2 bis zur L18 bei Rehberg.
Auf der L18 dann bis Rehberg, Molkenberg, Schollene bis Neu-Schollene weiter. Mit 6- 8 jÃ¤hrigen Kindern sollte man diesen Abschnitt eher meiden, sind zwar keine stark befahrenen StraÃen aber die Sachsen-Anhalter sind doch teilweise ganz schÃ¶n verwegen mit ihren Autos unterwegs. UngefÃ¤hr 1 km sÃ¼dlich Neu-Schollene konnten wir endlich die L18 verlassen und begaben uns in das Waldgebiet Steckelsberger Forst, oder auch TrÃbPl Klietz Sprengplatz. Am Platzrand fahrend gelangten wir in Ã¶stlicher Richtung nach einigen Kilometern in die Ortschaft GrÃ¼tz mit ihrer sehenswerten Storchennestkirche.
Kurz vor dem Ã¶stlichen Ortsausgang, stand im Garten unter PflaumenbÃ¤umen ein Imbiswagen. Die OrtsansÃ¤ssigen Damen waren schon mit ihren Kindern zum Kaffeetrinken und kleinem Schwatz zu gegen. Da mussten wir uns doch ebenfalls gleich zu einer Pause dazu gesellen.
Das KuchenstÃ¼ck war riesig und der Kaffee schmeckte auch. Die Damen kannten sich aus, als sie unserer Trikots sahen, wussten sie sofort, wo wir herkamen. Weiter ging es zum Ortsausgang, und welches GlÃ¼ck wir sahen einen kurzen Augenblick, nach 36 km hinter Havelberg, die Havel wieder.
Wir folgten den Radweg in einem Bogen nach SÃ¼den, immer an der Grenze zum TrÃbPl,
an blÃ¼hender Heide vorbei, Ã¼ber GÃ¶ttlin bis nach Steckelsberg. In Steckelsberg stieÃen wir auf die L96 und folgten dieser dann noch ca. 1 km bis zur B188. Auf dem Radweg an der B188 rollten wir dann die letzten 2 km, bis hinter der Havel, in Rathenow ein und fanden auch auf Anhieb unserer Pension. Damit hatten wir die erste Etappe mit 87 km und 230 HM hinter uns gebracht.
Nach dem Abendessen noch ein Bier und dann ab in die Koje. Der nÃ¤chste Tag wird etwas lÃ¤nger sein, als ich geplant hatte.


----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Tag 2 der Havelradwegtour von Rathenow bis Caputh.
Der Tag fing gut an, die Sonne lachte schon und begann die Luft langsam zu erwärmen.
Frühstück gab es ab 08:00 Uhr, wir waren die Ersten von 4 Pensionsgästen, wie wir an den Gedecken sehen konnten. Das Frühstücksbuffet war sehr, sehr überschaubar. Für jeden Gast ein Brötchen und mindestens zwei verschiedene Scheiben Brot, dazu ein Kännchen Kaffee. Es hat aber gereicht, wir wurden satt und konnten somit um 08:30 Uhr starten.
Es ging wieder 245 Meter nach Süden zurück zur B188. Wir folgten der Bundesstraße auf dem Radweg, überquerten den Mühlgraben und den Schleusenkanal, fuhren dann bis zur Kreuzung B188 und B102 weiter. Jetzt ging es auf der B 102 nach Süden, unterquerten das Rathenower Bahnhofsgelände am Westrand und folgten der Ausschilderung des Havelradweges. Die Ausschilderung brachte uns auf einen kleinen Umweg in Höhe der Südsiedelung wieder auf die B102 zurück. Der Radweg an der B102 verlief genau nach Süden bis in die Ortschaft Mögelin.
Hier wird der Weg durch den Ort geführt, um am Ortsende wieder auf die B102 zurückzukehren. Danach noch einmal 2 km parallel zur Bundesstraße bis zum Ortseingang von Premnitz.
Jetzt hatten wir 10 km neben stinkenden Bezinkutschen hinter uns gebracht. Ab Ortseingang Premnitz bogen wir nach Südwesten auf die L963 ab, die wir dann bis Milow folgten. Hier war das Verkehrsaufkommen schon deutlich weniger. Vor Milow wurde dann wieder die Havel überquert.
Ab Milow folgten wir dann der L96 nach Südosten über Marquede bis Jerchel. Mitte der Ortschaft Jerchel verließen wir die L96 und fuhren genau nach Osten durch ein Waldgebiet,
anschließen durch eine Wiesenlandschaft und überquerten einen kleinen Zufluß der Havel, die Dunke.  Nach 22 km passierten wir die Grenze zum Landkreis Potsdam Mittelmark.
Wir rollten kurz nach der Landkreisgrenze in den Ort Kützkow ein.
Wenige Meter durch den Ort und wir standen jetzt direkt einmal am Havelufer, wir waren an der Fähre Pritzerbe angelangt. Die Fähre legte gerade vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer ab, so brauchten wir nicht lange zu warten.
Mit der Fähre setzten wir nach Pritzerbe über und folgten der Ausschilderung des Weges durch den Ort.
Am südlichen Ortsrand stießen wir wieder auf die B102 und folgten dieser weiter nach Süden. In der Ortschaft Fohrde verließen wir die Bundesstraße wieder und folgten jetzt wieder der L962. Diese Straße schlängelte sich am Ostufer parallel zur Havel nach Süden.
Nur die Havel bekamen wir wieder nicht zu Gesicht. Alle Wege, die zur Havel führten, führten auf Privatgelände.
Wir mussten uns also bis Plaue gedulden, um wieder die Havel zu erblicken. Aber nachdem wir die B1 in Plaue überquert hatten, gelangten wir nach 631 Metern an eine wahrlich schön verrostete Brücke über die Havel.
Der Anblick war schon furchterregend, die Seiten waren schon mit Bauzäunen gesichert, der ehemalige Fußweg war demontiert, oder ins Wasser gefallen, kurzum es sah nicht gut aus. Aber der Weg führte über dieses Brückenwerk.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite folgten wir den Weg am Westufer des Plauer See durch den Stadtpark nach Süden.
Wir überquerten die Brücke, die sich über den Plauer und Wendsee befindet,
und rollten in Kirchmöser ein. Gleich hinter der Brücke gelangten wir auf das ehemalige Gelände der preußischen Pulverfabrik, hier befindet sich jetzt ein Industrielehrpfad.
Am 2. November 1914 fiel der Beschluss, zwischen dem Dorf Möser und der Stadt Plaue auf der abgelegenen Halbinsel eine Pulverfabrik auf insgesamt 550 ha zu errichten. Ab 19919 wurde auf dem Gelände ein Werk für die Instandhaltung von Lokomotiven eingerichtet, das 1924 den Betrieb aufnahm.
Ab 1945 errichtete die Sowjetarmee dort noch ein Panzerreparaturwerk, das bis zum Abzug aus Deutschland existierte.
Am südlichen Ende des Betriebsgeländes bogen wir nach Osten ab und fuhren am Heiligen See vorbei bis zum Möserschen See. Wir folgten den Radweg am Südufer des Möserschen See nach Norden und folgten dort den Radweg am Ufer des Breitlingsee bis zur Ferienanlage Breitlingsee. Beide Seen sind eigentlich ein See in deren Mitte sich die Insel Kiehnwerder befindet. Ab der Ferienanlage ging es wieder nach Süden bis nach Wilhelmsdorf. Hier gelangten wir auf die Ziesarer Landstraße, der wir bis Brandenburg/Havel folgten. In Brandenburg führte uns der Weg über den Pumpergraben und den Stadtkanal bis in Höhe des Katharinenkirchplatzes. Ab hier verließen wir Brandenburg in südöstlicher Richtung auf der St.Annen Straße bis zum Gewerbegebiet am Stadtrand. Dort erspähten wir einen Bäcker und machten erst mal Mittagspause.
Nach der Pause mussten wir den Radweg an der B1 nach Osten folgen. Erst nach der Überquerung des Emsterkanals verließen wir die B1 wieder und folgten der Nebenstraße nach Norden Richtung Gollwitz. In Gollwitz befindet sich eine kleine originelle Radpension (HavelRADstätte), in der bis zu 12 Personen übernachten können und es gibt sogar eine Waschmaschine.
Ab Gollwitz gibt es seit kurzem eine neue Trassenführung für den Radweg. Es geht jetzt auf dem Haveldamm, immer in Sichtweite der Havel weiter. Der Weg führte uns dann bis zum Rand des Waldgebietes Götzer Berg. Am Fuße des Berges führte uns der Weg weiter nach Nordosten bis zum Ortseingang Götzer Berg. Im Ort folgten wir den Weg weiter nach Norden durch eine einzigartige Teich und Seenlandschaft an der Havel bis zur Bauschuttdeponie nördlich Deetz. Die Depnie musste südlich umfahren werden. Am Ostrand dann nach Norden, südlich des Trebelberges durch die Obstplantage nach Osten, bis wir das NSG Ketziner Havelinseln erreichten. Der Weg führte jetzt auf dem Damm der Havel durch den Schmergower und Phöbener Bruch bis nach Phöben. Kurz hinter Phöben unterquerten wir dann die BAB 10 und fuhren bis zum Ortseingang Werder weiter.
Der erste Eindruck war nicht der Beste, den wir von Werder hatten. Die Ortsdurchfahrt war eher unspektakulär. Wir mussten jetzt leider wieder den Radweg an der B1 folgen, der uns dann zur Brücke über die Havel am Nordrand des Schwielowsee führte.
Nach der Brücke folgten wir den Weg am östlichen Ufer des Schwielowsee bis zur Havelfähre Caputh. Beim Warten auf die Fähre fing es auch noch an zu regnen, es lohnte sich aber nicht, für die letzten Meter, noch die Regenjacke anzuziehen.
Hier setzten wir über und suchten unsere Unterkunft, die wir auch ohne viel Mühe gefunden haben. Wir bezogen die Ferienwohnung, leider ohne Frühstück, aber ein paar Meter neben der Wohnung gab es einen privaten Bäcker, der schon ab 06:00 Uhr öffnet. Wir meldeten uns sogleich für den nächsten Morgen zum Frühstück an. Danach erkundeten wir noch den kleinen Ort und beendeten bei zwei Flaschen isotonischen Getränken und 112 km zurückgelegter Strecke diese Etappe.
  Strecke der gesamten Tour hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dffodltdhzdzqdgn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2012)

@bonsaibikerin,
da du ja am Dienstag frei hast, hier ein Vorschlag für eine Tour.
Mit Hopperticket bis Bitterfeld und ab Bitterfeld über den Bitterfelder Bogen- Werbeliner See- Schladitzer See- Leipzig Lindenthal- Elster- Neue Luppe nach Merseburg zurück.
Start: 09:22 Uhr Bahnsteig Gleis 5
Weiter ab Halle 10:16 Uhr Gleis 6
Bitterfeld an 10:43
Start 10:45 Uhr vom Bahnhofsvorplatz
Länge ca. 72 km
Treffpunkt bei mir vor der Tür um 08:55 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12933


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht von der 3. Etappe Caputh- FlÃ¤ming- Jeber Bergfrieden.
Die Nacht hatten wir etwas unruhig geschlafen, woran das gelegen hatte, wussten wir nicht.
Gegen 06:00 Uhr waren wir wach und entschieden, warum noch rumliegen, bringt sowie so nichts. Also ab unter die Dusche, GepÃ¤ck verladen und ab zum FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck beim BÃ¤cker nebenan. Gesagt getan, die SattelstÃ¼tzen wurden wieder eingesetzt, Reinhard1 Ã¶lte noch einmal seine Kette nach.
Ich sparte mir das Ãlen der Kette, war noch genug drauf und auÃerdem wird sie nach RÃ¼ckkehr nach guten 10200 gelaufenen Kilometern sowie so gewechselt.
Der SchlÃ¼ssel zur Unterkunft wurde in den Briefkasten versenkt und der BÃ¤cker wurde aufgesucht. Das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck war lecker, der Kaffee schmeckte, es konnte dann gleich nach der automatischen Positionsversendung via SMS an die Daheimgebliebenen, zwecks Kursverfolgung mit Google Earth, losgehen.
Wir befanden jetzt schon auf den durch Caputh fÃ¼hrenden Fernradweg R1. Also folgten wir den Radweg nach SÃ¼den immer in der NÃ¤he des Ã¶stlichen Schwielowseeufers.
In der Ortschaft Ferch verlieÃen wir den Radweg und fuhren in Richtung Alte Dorfstelle, jetzt grÃ¶Ãtenteils eine Bungalowsiedlung im Kiefernwald.
Am sÃ¼dlichen Rand der Siedlung bin ich dann durch einen Hohlweg, auf dem schon wohl schon seit Jahren keiner mehr langgefahren ist, leicht hangaufwÃ¤rts.
UngefÃ¤hr 185 Meter vor der BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die BAB 10 stieÃen wir wieder auf den R1. Den folgten wir jetzt weiter Ã¼ber die BAB10.
Hinter der A10 wurde es dann eine FahrradstraÃe, wie man sie in Brandenburg sehr hÃ¤ufig antrifft.
So ging es dann zÃ¼gig zur BAB 9, die wir nÃ¶rdlich der Autobahnabfahrt Beelitz-HeilstÃ¤tten Ã¼berquerten.
Die L88 erreichten wir in HÃ¶he der alten Kasernenanlage der ehemaligen GUS-StreitkrÃ¤fte. Auf der L88 fuhren wir dann nach Nordwesten weiter bis zu den ehemaligen GebÃ¤uden der HeilstÃ¤tten, die nach 1945 auch durch die Sowjetarmee als Kaserne genutzt hatte. Die ehemals stattlichen GebÃ¤ude sahen nicht mehr gut aus, wie man auch auf den Bildern sehen kann.
Wir errichten jetzt den Bahnhof Beelitz-HeilstÃ¤tten und folgten den Radweg an der Ostseite der Eisenbahntrasse  5,8 km nach SÃ¼dwesten durch den schÃ¶nen Kiefernwald bis Borkheide.
Ab Borkheide dann nach SÃ¼dwesten durch die Neuendorfer Heide, jetzt TrÃbPl Lehnin, nach Neuendorf. Ab hier auf dem Radweg nach Westen bis BrÃ¼ck-Ausbau, durch eine trostlose ehemalige Armeeplattenbausiedlung weiter bis BrÃ¼ck. In HÃ¶he des Schwimmbades verlieÃen wir die HauptstraÃe und bewegten uns parallel zur âKleinen Planeâ auf einen feinen Trail bis nach Trebitz. Es wurde jetzt langsam warm, sodass wir hier unserer Anzugsordnung etwas verÃ¤nderten. Der Platz war gut gewÃ¤hlt, wir unterhielten uns dort mit einem Rentner, der diese Anlage und die Wanderwege im Umkreis ehrenamtlich instand hielt und auch weiter ausbaute. Hochachtung vor diesem Engagement. Nach dem Schwatz fuhren wir weiter auf dem R1 nach Westen am FuÃe der RÃ¤uberberge und des Fuchsberges entlang. Vom Fuchsberg aus
hat man einen sehr schÃ¶nen Fernblick in die Belziger Landschaftswiesen. Hier ist ein Brutgebiet der GroÃtrappen. Wir erreichten dann Schwanebeck und folgten den R1 weiter zur OeschlÃ¤gers MÃ¼hle, SpringbachmÃ¼hle und ObermÃ¼hle. Kurz hinter der ObermÃ¼hle rollten wir in Bad Belzig ein.
In der Ortsmitte fanden wir auch noch einen BÃ¤cker, wo wir auch sogleich Rast bei Mohnkuchen und einen Pott Kaffee machten.
Belzig verlieÃen wir in sÃ¼dlicher Richtung, erklommen noch den Burgberg, der zur Burg Eisenhard fÃ¼hrte.
Am Ortsausgang folgten wir dann der K6929 nach SÃ¼den. Auf dem neben der StraÃe fÃ¼hrenden Radweg
rollten wir durch Bergholz bis Grubno. Hier biegt der R1 nach SÃ¼dosten Richtung Wittenberg ab. Wir folgten ab jetzt nicht mehr den R1, sondern fuhren weiter nach SÃ¼dwesten bis nach MÃ¼ntzdorf.
Am Westrand von MÃ¼ntzdorf noch einmal eine Pause, bevor wir in das groÃe Waldgebiet des FlÃ¤mings eintauchten.
Noch schnell eine automatische Standort-SMS versendet und dann konnte es losgehen. Der Waldweg war schÃ¶n breit, die Brombeerranken ragten aber auch schon mal bis zur Wegemitte, was wir an unseren blutigen Oberarmen auch schmerzlich feststellen mussten. Nach 3,5 km in sÃ¼dwestlicher Richtung durch das Waldgebiet erreichten wir die B107. Auf der BundesstraÃe 283 m nach SÃ¼den und dann wieder rein in das Waldgebiet Richtung SÃ¼dwesten bis zum Forsthaus Setzsteig mit Feriensiedlung. Wir passierten einen sehr schÃ¶nen Bachofen, wo nach dem Geruch zu urteilen vor kurzem Brot und Kuchen gebacken wurde. Am letzten Bungalow mussten wir 90Â° nach SÃ¼den abbiegen und standen auch sofort im losen Sand. 
Die Holztransporter hatten hier eine super Arbeit gemacht, alles zerwÃ¼hlt. Am Waldrand kurbelten wir im Schneckentempo durch die SandwÃ¼ste Hang aufwÃ¤rts. Nachdem wir die HÃ¶he erreicht hatten, konnten wir in den Spuren auf ebener Strecke schon etwas schneller rollen, aber immer auf der Hut vor den tÃ¼ckischen aufgewÃ¼hlten Sandabschnitten, die es noch gab. Nach guten 3 km durch einen aufgewÃ¼hlten Sandweg und Ãberschreiten der Landsgrenze erreichten wir dann die Ortschaft Serno. Serno verlieÃen wir auf einer sehr schmalen OrtsverbindungsstraÃe in Richtung Weiden nach SÃ¼dwesten, der entgegenkommende Pkw musste auf den Sandstreifen ausweichen. Wir merkten aber schnell, dass wir wieder in Sachsen-Anhalt sind. Auf der schmalen StraÃe wurden wir durch PKW mit stark Ã¼berhÃ¶hter Geschwindigkeit Ã¼berholt, und zwar in solch einen seitlichen Abstand zu uns, dass wir fast den AuÃenspiegel berÃ¼hren konnten. Ab Weiden dann noch die letzten 2,6 km bis zum Bahnhof Jeber-Bergfrieden,
wo wir ca. 11:55 Uhr nach 76 km und 354 HM eintrafen. So konnten wir noch den Zug um 12:23 Uhr bequem erreichen, aber ein prÃ¼fender Blick auf die Abfahrtstafel zeigte uns, dass wir leider im Irrtum waren, dieser Zug fÃ¤hrt leider nur am Wochenende wir hatten also noch eine Stunde Zeit. So suchten wir noch den EDEKA-Markt im Ort auf und holten uns noch etwas fÃ¼r die KrÃ¤ftigung. Der Zug kam dann auch pÃ¼nktlich. Umsteigen in Dessau und KÃ¶then, wo Reinhard 1 noch schnell seit Rad auf dem Bahnsteig in KÃ¶then putzte.
In Halle erreichten wir auch noch den Zug, der schon abfahrbereit da stand. An diesem Tag hatten wir auch keine Probleme bei der Suche nach einem freien Radabteil, was auf der Strecke Halle-Eisenach nicht so selbstverstÃ¤ndlich ist.
Alles in allem war es eine sehr schÃ¶ne drei Tagestour gewesen, das Wetter hat gepasst und die Landschaft war sehr sehenswert.
Im nÃ¤chstem Jahr geht es dann von der Quelle bis zur MÃ¼ndung, ab Potsdam vielleicht auf dem Havellandweg bis Rathenow.


----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann, nächster Grilltermin 17.09.
> Ort Südfeldsee, Ostufer, 300 Meter südlich Reiterhof am Radweg an der Beobachtungsstation/Rastplatz.
> Zeit 19:00 Uhr
> Ich bin dabei,


So, ich habe den Termin mal ins LMB, zwecks Anmeldung eingestellt.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (4. September 2012)

Hallo, sind zurück von unserer Bitterfelder Tour. War sehr schön und lustig. 
Es war alles dabei was man sich wünscht, auch das was eigentlich nicht sein muß. Die Pannenhexe saß mir buchstäblich im Rücken  , zweimal war sie der Meinung mich ärgern zu müßen. Mein Dank an Udo für seine Unterstützung beim Schlauchwechsel.
Ich freu mich auf die nächste Tour.
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, sind zurück von unserer _*Eislebener Tour*_.....
> LG Bb


Wusste gar nicht das wir soweit gefahren sind.


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2012)

Hallo,
die heutige Tour ging von Bitterfeld über Delitzsch und Werbeliner See bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Mit dabei war Bonsaibikerin. Wir waren pünktlich am Bahnsteig, hatten unser Hopperticket erstanden und warteten auf den Zug, der dann auch mit 10 minütiger Verspätung in den Bahnhof einfuhr.
In Halle dann zum Bahnsteig 6. Auch dieser Zug fuhr mit 15 Minuten Verspätung aus Halle ab. Da wir aber nicht mehr umsteigen mussten, störte uns die Verspätung nicht im geringsten.
In Bitterfeld war dann um 11:00 Uhr Start. Es ging vom Bahnhof gleich nach Osten bis zur Lober. Am Ufer der Lober dann weiter nach Südosten bis zum Strengbach. Gleich hinter dem Strengbach dann nach Südwesten weiter bis zur Straßenbaustelle. Man ist gerade dabei eine breite Zufahrtsstraße bis zum Bitterfelder Bogen zu bauen.
Dann braucht man nur noch aussteigen und die Rampe zum Bogen hochzugehen. Fehlt nur noch der Fahrstuhl.
Wir sind hoch, natürlich geschoben und haben den Rundblick über Bitterfeld und der Goitzsche bis zur Dübener Heide reichlich genossen.
War ja auch ein super Wetter heute.
Danach eine Runde um den Bitterfelder Berg. Die Trasse, die ich vorgeplant hatte, gab es leider nicht mehr, also die alte Zugangstreppe zum Bitterfelder Berg runter und auf dem Wirtschaftsweg dann nach Süden durch bis zum Holzweißiger See. Den asphaltierten Weg am Ostufer des Sees nach Südosten weiter gerollt, bis der Weg dann plötzlich im Wasser des Sees endete.
Jetzt machte sich bemerkbar das das Kartenwerk von MagicMaps Tour Explorer V4 so alt ist wie die Kohle, die hier mal gefördert wurde. Also wurde ein neuer Weg gesucht und auch gefunden. Ein wenig quer durch das Unterholz, über eine Wiese
und schon waren wir wieder auf einen fahrbaren Wirtschaftsweg angelangt. In einem Bogen näherten wir uns dann wieder nach Süden fahrend dem geplanten Track an. Aber auch hier ist der Wasserstand schon höher als im Kartenwerk verzeichnet. Wir gelangten am Zöckeritzer Seeblick an. Also wieder retour und einen neuen Weg gesucht. Der wurde auch wieder gefunden.
Wir folgten ihn nach Osten bis zu einer Wiese, hier Wegende. Also rüber über die Wiese durch das Unterholz geschlagen und plötzlich war er wieder da der Muldentalradweg. Den folgten wir bis zum Abzweig nach Benndorf und Delitzsch. Ich entschloss mich jetzt ein wenig abzukürzen und folgte den Radweg Richtung Delitzsch. Es ging zwischen TrÜbPl und Neuhäuser See nach Benndorf. Ab Benndorf dann immer nach Süden bis Delitzsch und durch Delitzsch. Wir folgten in Delitzsch den Radweg am Wallgraben bis zur Leipziger Straße. Auf dieser Straße verließen wir Delitzsch nach Süden. Der Radweg führte und bis Brodau. Ab Brodau dann nach Westen bis zum Nordostufer des Werbeliner Sees.
Wir fuhren auf den sehr gut ausgebauten Radweg vom Nord zum Westufer und folgten den Weg bis zur historischen Baggerschaufel nördlich Gerbersdorf. 100 Meter vor der Schaufel signalisierte Bonsaibikerin, dass sie einen Platten vorn hat. Wir schafften es noch gerade bis in den Schatten der Schaufel und wechselten erst einmal den Schlauch. Ein Dorn war der Übeltäter.
Nach der kurzen Pause dann weiter bis nach Gerbersdorf.  Weiter an der Gerbersdorfer Mühle nach Süden bis Radefeld, hier überquerten wir die BAB14 und fuhren auf der Südseite der BAB nach Osten weiter. An der Ostgrenze des Güterverkehrszentraums bogen wir nach Süden ab und fuhren auf einen feinen Trail durch den Lindenthaler Tannenwald bis zum HP-Leipzig-Wahren. Ab hier dann weiter nach Süden über die Weiße Elster bis zum Radweg am rechten Ufer der Neuen Luppe. An der Neuen Luppe ging es dann nach Westen weiter bis zur Pause im Biergarten der Domholzschänke. Auf dem Radweg Salzstraße fuhren wir dann weiter bis zu einer Zwangspause in Höhe des Südufers des Raßnitzer See. Hier Platter bei Bonsaibikerin, diesmal hinten. Also wieder Rad raus Schlauch raus, Reifen von innen geprüft, kein Dorn oder Ähnliches gefunden. Neuer Schlauch rein. Als ich das Pannenband einlegen wollte, bemerkte Bonsaibikerin einen ungefähr 4 cm langen spitzen Keil, der sich durch das Pannenband gebohrt hatte, da hatten wir also den Übeltäter gefunden.
Aber danach gab es dann bis Merseburg keine Probleme mehr. Nach 77 km hatten wir dann bei super Wetter die Tour, durch eine sehr schöne Gegend, hinter uns gebracht.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nqcvlhyozljxjkdz


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2012)

Hat jemand Lust zu einer kleinen Nachmittagsrunde, dann sollte er um 14:30 Uhr am Geiseltalsee Frankleben, Wetterschutzhütte sein.


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann, nächster Grilltermin 17.09.
> Ort Südfeldsee, Ostufer, 300 Meter südlich Reiterhof am Radweg an der Beobachtungsstation/Rastplatz.
> Zeit 19:00 Uhr
> Ich bin dabei,


Mit dabei bis jetzt:
Andi65
Bikermario mit Begleitung
Reinhard1
Leffith
Bonsaibikerin
Udo1 (bringe Grill mit)
Harti
Andi65 nimmt die Bestellungen ab jetzt entgegen.


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2012)

Hallo,
nächste Mittwochstour am 12.09.
Strecke: Kölleda-Beichlingen-Kammweg Finneberg- ehemaliger TrÜbPl der GUS- Wolmirstedt- Memleben- Nebra.
Mit SA-Ticket ab Merseburg 09:36 Uhr Gleis 6
Abfahrt WSF 09:53 Uhr Gleis 4
Ich beschaffe dann das Länderticket nach der Anzahl der Teilnehmer.
Start in Kölleda 11:10 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12917


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. September 2012)

Hallo,
heute am frühen Vormittag war ich mit "Bikemaus79" ein wenig unterwegs. Es ging auf dem Saaleradweg von Schkopau bis Planena. Ab Planena, dann in die Auen von Gerwische und Weißer Elster. Dann über die sogenannte Schafsbrücke, die über die Elster führt, nach Besen zum Elsterblick, dort wo Gerwische und Elster in die Saale münden.
Von Beesen in das NSG Pfingstanger bei Wörmlitz, hier weiter parallel zum rechten Saaleufer bis zur Brücke über die Saale auf die Rabeninsel.
Die Rabeninsel dann einmal umrundet und am nördlichen Ende weiter bis zum alten Karstadt Kaufhaus.
Vom Karstadtgebäude dann zum Halleschen Markt und in einen Bogen dann zur Fontäne. Hier dann über die Brücke auf die Peißnitzinsel.
Die Heideallee nordwärts bis zum Waldkater und dann durch die Heide zum Aussichtsturm Kolkturm. 
_(Mit einem mulmigen Gefühl in der Magengegend erklomm ich wieder einmal den Turm, um die Aussicht über Halle zu genießen. Ich muss mich jedesmal dazu zwingen. Der Petersberg war heute auch noch im leichten Dunst gut zu erkennen.)_
"Bikemaus79" machte das natürlich nichts aus.
Vom Aussichtsturm schlugen wir uns dann durch die Heide zum Heidesee durch. Dann weiter über Zscherben nach Holleben, durch das kleine Wäldchen westlich Beuchlitz. Auf dem Saaleradweg dann wieder über Planena zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
Es war eine schöne kurze Runde von ca. 50 km. Mir hat es wieder mal Spaß gemacht auf schmalen Wegen durch die Heide zu fahren.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (8. September 2012)

Hallo Grillfreunde. wir bringen Brötchen mit. 
Andy, ich denk mein Abbo gilt noch  .
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (10. September 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo Grillfreunde. wir bringen Brötchen mit.
> Andy, ich denk mein Abbo gilt noch  .
> LG Bb


Die zweite Wasserflasche, gefüllt zum Löschen, nicht vergessen.


----------



## Kasebi (11. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So, ich habe den Termin mal ins LMB, zwecks Anmeldung eingestellt.
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683



Ich habe diese Woche Spätschicht. Also weiß ich erst Donnerstag Nachmittag was ich nächste Woche für Schicht habe. Ich gehe aber davon aus das ich Frühschicht habe und dann auch komme. Bloß wo der Treffpunkt nun wieder ist ? Keine Ahnung.  Udo hast du einen Anfahrttrack für mich.
Übrigens, wenn ich komme dann bitte für mich *keine* Knoblauchroster. Ich bringe meine Wurst dann mal selbst mit.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Woche Spätschicht. Also weiß ich erst Donnerstag Nachmittag was ich nächste Woche für Schicht habe. Ich gehe aber davon aus das ich Frühschicht habe und dann auch komme. Bloß wo der Treffpunkt nun wieder ist ? Keine Ahnung.  Udo hast du einen Anfahrttrack für mich.
> Übrigens, wenn ich komme dann bitte für mich *keine*Knoblauchroster. Ich bringe meine Wurst dann mal selbst mit.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ich schicke dir einen Track.


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2012)

Hallo,
die heutige Wochentour führte uns drei, Reinhard1, Jürgen und mich, nach Kölleda.
Der Zug fuhr pünktlich und der Anschlusszug in Großheringen, der uns nach Kölleda bringen sollte, stand auch schon am Gleis abfahrbereit da. Um 11:10 Uhr rollten wir in den Bahnhof Kölleda ein. Der Bahnsteig und der Tunnel sah aus wie in Filmen der Ostbahnhof nach der Schlacht um Berlin. 

Auf den Treppen heruntergefallene Steine, mann musste sich über Geröll den Weg bahnen, um wieder an die Oberfläche zu kommen. Es war der schlimmste Bahnhof, den ich je gesehen habe. Ab dem Bahnhofsgebäude ging es dann die Bahnhofsstraße nach Norden. Am Markt vorbei, ganz das Gegenteil als das Bahnhofsgelände, sauber schön saniert. 
Kölleda verließen wir im Norden auf der L2136, die nach Battgendorf führt. 

Dann durch den Ort weiter nach Norden bis nach Beichlingen. Im Ort folgten wir der Ausschilderung zum Schloss Beichlingen. Leicht berghoch fahrend erreichten wir das Schloss, dass auch schon bessere Tage gesehen hatte.  

Wir fuhren durch das Haupttor in die Anlage hinein. 

Innen befinden sich Unterkunftsbauten aus dem 70 ziger Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts. Die das Schlossareal völlig entstellt haben und noch einige Jahre entstellen werden. Wir fuhren durch den Wirtschaftshof 

und verließen das Schloßgelände am nordöstlichen Ausgang über die Brücke.  

Jetzt folgten wir der Ausschilderung für den Radweg 4, oder auch beschildert mit dem Hauptwanderwegschild blaues Dreieck. 

Der Weg führte uns stetig bergauf, in einem Bogen östlich an der Monraburg vorbei nach Norden bis zum Wegekreuz Klapptor auf dem Finnewanderweg. 

Wir folgten ab hier dann den Finnewanderweg bergabwärts bis Ortseingang Burgwenden. Gleich hinter den Stallungen geht ein Wanderweg, gelbes Dreieck nach Osten, den folgten wir. Der Weg führte uns durch das Hirschbachtal, 

am Rand des ehemaligen TrÜbPl, bis zum Ende an der Höhe 302,0. Hier befindet sich eine Wegespinne. Ab hier folgten wir den Wanderweg, gelber Punkt, nach Norden bergauf. 

Es ging jetzt durch den TrÜbPl auf den Wanderweg. Am Wegesrand und im Wald arbeiteten gerade die Damen und Herren von der Kampfmittelbeseitigung. Nach 2,5 km erreichten wir dann den Schrecke Kammweg. Den folgten wir dann nach Osten, bis nach Lossa. Ab Lossa dann nach Norden auf dem Kammweg Hohe Schrecke, roter Querbalken, mit ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit bergab bis fast die Bremsscheiben glühten nach Zeisdorf. Hier befinden sich sehr schöne Holzskulpturen, die während der Schnitzmeisterschaft 2007 entstanden sind. 

Von Zeisdorf dann weiter nach Wolmirstedt auf dem Schrecke Randweg. 

Wir folgten den Weg der deutschen Kaiser und Könige weiter bis nach Memleben zum Kloster. 

Jürgen und Reinhard1 holten sich noch einen Stempel für ihren Stempelpass, danach ging es zur Unstrutbrücke. Ein Blick zum Himmel gen Westen ließ mich nachdenklich werden. Der Himmel über der Hohen Schrecke war schon bedrohlich dunkel. Ich entschloß mich dann doch nicht den Unstrutradweg gen Wangen weiter zu fahren, sondern ich fuhr den Unstrutradweg Richtung Wendelstein nordwärts. Dort wo der Weg 90° nach Westen abbiegt, am Bahnübergang der Strecke Artern-Wangen, fuhr ich über den Bahnübergang nach Osten, auf einen Wirtschaftsweg am Fuße eines Weinberges, weiter. Anfangs war der Weg noch gut fahrbar, 

aber je weiter wir voran kamen wurde er immer schlechter. 

Wir wichen dann auf eine Spur über eine Wiese, neben dem Weg aus und folgten der Spur bis zum Wiesenende, hier war dann Schluss. Der Weg rechts neben uns war zugewachsen und nicht mehr befahrbar. Ich erspähte aber links von uns so 10 Meter höher einen Absatz, der aus der Ferne aussah wie ein Waldweg. Und ja es war einer, also Rad hochgeschoben, 

aufgesessen und weiter den Weg nach Osten bis zur Straße Arche Nebra- Mittelberg, gefolgt. An der Arche noch schnell einen Stempelhalt eingelegt. 

Es begann jetzt auch schon zu tröpfeln. Da der Zug um 14:50 Uhr von wangen abfuhr, hatten wir noch gute 30 Minuten Zeit. Ich wusste aber dass der Zug schon am Bahnhof steht. Wir also hin und wollten rein, Tür verschlossen Zugführer war nicht im Zug. So entschloss ich mich zu Maria in die Gute Stube auf einen Kaffee und Kuchen zu fahren. Dort sitzt in der Regel auch der Lokführer, diesmal war er aber nicht da. Nun ja der Kaffee und der Kuchen schmeckte, es begann dann auch ordentlich, wie aus Eimern, zu regnen. Im Regen dann schnell die 400 Meter zum Zug, Lokführer war da, rein in den Wagen und dann Tourende nach 38 km und 518 HM.

 Es war eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Tour, mir und sicherlich auch meinen Mitfahrern hat es Spaß gemacht. Mal sehen, wo es uns nächste Woche hinführt, da ja in dieser Woche ab und durch Merseburg keine Züge rollen werden. 

Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lfpsjmistrijsrco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde am morgigen Abend, kann auch eine Nachtfahrt werden.


----------



## leffith (13. September 2012)

Hallo Udo,
bin leider heute mit dem Fahrrad in Leipzig (5.8 Grad waren es am Rasnitzer See). Das reicht mir dann an Bewegung für den Tag.  Wünsche dir einen schönen Tag. 
Tschüß Detlef


----------



## Kasebi (14. September 2012)

Moin Moin
Ich komme am Montag mit zum Grillen. Ich bringe aber , wie schon gesagt, mal meine Werschde  selber mit. Brauchen wir sonst noch was?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich komme am Montag mit zum Grillen. Ich bringe aber , wie schon gesagt, mal meine Werschde  selber mit. Brauchen wir sonst noch was?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Super kasebi,
vergiß den Fotoapparat nicht, du musst dann den Bericht schreiben und kannst meine Knobis essen. Ich habe mich schon bei Andi65 abgemeldet, bin an diesem Tag kurzfristig verhindert.


----------



## Bikermario (14. September 2012)

Hallo Udo1!
Das ist ja schade! Aber wie grillen wir denn jetzt? Da du ja geschrieben hast, dass du den Grill mitbringst. Ich weiß ja nicht ob man die Knobis auch roh essen kann. Die schmecken aber gegrillt bestimmt besser. 
Ich wünsch dir ein schönes Wochenende. Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1!
> Das ist ja schade! Aber wie grillen wir denn jetzt? Da du ja geschrieben hast, dass du den Grill mitbringst. Ich weiß ja nicht ob man die Knobis auch roh essen kann. Die schmecken aber gegrillt bestimmt besser.
> Ich wünsch dir ein schönes Wochenende. Gruß Bikermario


Bikermario,
ich bin noch durch die alte Schule gegangen und wie du weist war ich ja auch beim Militär, da gilt immer noch das gesprochene/geschriebene Wort. Wenn ich geschrieben habe ich bringe den Grill mit, dann kannst du 100%tig davon ausgehen, dass der Grill vor Ort sein wird, Organisation ist eben alles.
Euch viel Spaß am Montag und dir ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2012)

Hallo,
nächste Wochentour für Pensionäre, Rentner und Urlauber am 19.09.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Kirche Frankleben
Ziel: Querfurt auf neuen Wegen und Pfaden
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13268


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2012)

Hallo,
heute am zeitigen Vormittag, 08:30 Uhr, traf ich mich mit âBikemaus79â an der Kreuzung B91/Gerichtsrain zu einer Tour. PÃ¼nktlich wie sie nun immer ist war sie auch zur Stelle. Nach Umschalten der Ampel auf GrÃ¼n ging es dann sogleich zum Airpark und von dort zur HeerstraÃe.
Ich hatte mir ja die Tour schon mal am gestrigen Abend angesehen und im Hinterkopf abgespeichert. Aber als wir auf der HeerstraÃe so dahin rollten, bei schÃ¶nem Gegenwind, wurde die Tour spontan geÃ¤ndert. Nach der BAB38 bogen wir von der HeerstraÃe ab und folgten einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SÃ¼den zur Halde BlÃ¶sien. Die Halde BlÃ¶sien wurde lÃ¤ngs Richtung Westen durchquert bis zum westlichen Rand, wo wir auf den Geiselseerundweg stieÃen. Ab hier ging es auf dem Rundweg in Uhrzeigerrichtung bis zu den HolzbrÃ¼cken Ã¼ber die Leiha, oder wie im superaktuellen Kartenwerk von MagicMaps noch zu lesen ist der Geisel. Wir Ã¼berquerten hier die Geisel und fuhren zwischen dem Bett der Geisel und der Trasse der Burgenlandbahn nach Westen weiter.
Der Weg war schon leicht zugewachsen, aber man konnte mit etwas GlÃ¼ck und Geschick noch fahren. Am westlichen Ende stieÃen wir auf den Grubenweg, Zufahrt zur PfÃ¤nnerhall. Diesen Weg fuhren wir weiter, am Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn vorbei bis zur WernsdorferstraÃe. Auf dieser StraÃe nach Norden zum FuÃ der Halde PfÃ¤nnerhall, StraÃe Nordrand. Hier befindet sich ein Wanderweg, der zur Halde hochfÃ¼hrt. Der Einstieg war leider von einem Transporter zugestellt, sodass es etwas schwierig war, die ersten zwei Meter ordentlich anzufahren. Der Weg war in einem sehr schlechten Zustand, alles zugewachsen, den Trail konnte man teilweise nur erahnen.
Jedenfalls sind wir ohne BodenberÃ¼hrung hochgekommen, Bikemaus79 klebte mir fÃ¶rmlich an meinem Hinterrad.
Es ging danach die Halde wieder runter, den anderen Trail (Abfahrt) habe ich heute mal ausgelassen, ist beim nÃ¤chsten Mal aber dabei. Auf dem Rundweg dann weiter bis zur Marina MÃ¼cheln, hier holte sie sich noch ihren Stempel fÃ¼r den Radlerpass ab. Am Kran verlieÃen wir die Marina wieder und fuhren zum neuen Strandbad am Geiseltalsee. Auf HÃ¶he der Wasserlinie ging es dann zur SchutzhÃ¼tte auf der Mittelhalde weiter.
Die Mittelhalde wurde umrundet und wir gelangten nach einigen Schlenkern am Geschiebepark, Eingang zur Mittelhalde, wieder an. Auf dem Rundweg ging es weiter Richtung Weinberg.
Wir bogen aber auf halber HÃ¶he vom Rundweg ab und folgten der Ausschilderung des âDrei StÃ¤dte Radwegesâ auf halber HÃ¶he der Klobikauer Halde nach Osten bis zur HeerstraÃe. Auf der HeerstraÃe dann mit schon sehr ordentlichen RÃ¼ckenwind zurÃ¼ck bis zur Waschanlage im Mersecenter. Die RÃ¤der schnell gewaschen und dann ab nach Hause, wo das Mittagessen schon auf mich wartete, vorher aber noch schnell tanken, bei 1,669 â¬ der Liter war das ein Muss, der Tank war schon bedrohlich leer gewesen.
Es war eine schÃ¶ne Tour, bei anfangs doch frischen Temperaturen. Aber im Laufe der Zeit wÃ¤rmte die Sonne dann schon wieder ordentlich die Luft auf.


----------



## bikemaus79 (14. September 2012)

Hallo Papa,

war heute ne super Tour

Nur bei den Schildern müssen wir noch mal gucken

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal

GlG Bikemaus79


----------



## QUenten (14. September 2012)

Dann habe ich dich, Udo1, tatsächlich auf dem Weg zur Hochschule gesehen. Hatte mich schon gewundert wer "so früh" mit dem MTB unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust morgen zu einer kleinen Runde.
Merseburg- Hufeisensee- Halle-Dölauer Heide- Saaleaue-Merseburg
Start 09:15 Uhr B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain Netto-Parkplatz.


----------



## Kasebi (17. September 2012)

Zurück von unserer Grilltour. Udo hatt mich dazu vedonnert  ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben. Naja es war wieder ein schöner Abend.  Lästermodus an:" Auch Mario mit Frau hatte dieses mal pünktlich zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt gefunden." Lästermodus aus. Die anderen, das waren Bonsaibikerin, Lefith, Andie 65, Reinhardt1 und Erich?Harti? (Mein Gedächtnis ist ein Sieb mit Löchern das ein LKW durchpassen würde). Wärend Reinhardt das braten übernommen hatte wurde wieder über so ziemlich alles gesprochen was irgendwie mit biken oder auch nicht mit biken zu tun hatte. Lustig gings auch zu. Wir hatten alle unseren Spaß. Dabei wurde auch gleich noch die Modalidäten für die Tour am Sonntag abgesprochen. Und nach dem alle satt waren wurde der Originalzustand des Platzes wieder hergestellt und die Runde aufgelöst. Ein paar Bilder hab ich auch gemacht. Die giebts aber erst morgen.  Jetzt wartet mein Bett auf mich.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2012)

Also hatte ihr großen Spaß gehabt. Im Oktober bin ich wieder dabei und bringe dann noch Bikemaus79 mit. Mach mich jetzt auf Tour und versuche noch ein paar Grills zu ergatern.


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2012)

Hallo,
am heutigen Vormittag machte ich eine kleine Runde Richtung Halle, ich hatte meinen zweiten Saale-Unstrut-Radlerpass wieder gefunden. Also bin ich so gegen 09:13 Uhr Richtung Schkopau gestartet, Ziel Nummer 1 war das Schlosshotel in Schkopau, dort den ersten Stempel am heutigen Tag geholt. Danach weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis zur B91. Auf dem Radweg an der B91 dann bis zum Abzweig Ottostraße in Höhe der Bahnstation Rosengarten. Zuvor sah ich noch, wie die hallesche Feuerwehr mit 5 Einsatzfahrzeugen am Thüringer Rostbratgrill, an der B91 zw. Steinstraße und Industriestraße, im Einsatz war.

 Man hatte sogar eine Drehleiter aufgefahren. Hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke über die B91 dann nach rechts auf die Ottostraße abgebogen und dieser in einen Bogen gefolgt. Es ging dann weiter durch den Park am Thüringer Bahnhof bis zum Hauptbahnhof. Ab Hauptbahnhof dann weiter durch die Leipziger Straße, weiß gar nicht, ob man dort überhaupt fahren darf. Jedenfalls schlug kurz vor dem Rapunzelturm am Hansering, wird wohl der Leipziger Turm gewesen sein, die Pannenhexe zu. 

Es war nur ein kurzer Halt, der reichte aber schon, dass mein Hinterrad einen Plattfuß bekam. Ich schob mein Bike dann noch wenige Meter bis zu einer Bank am Hansering und begann dann mit der Abstellung des kleinen Schadens. 

Ich hatte ja Zeit, so wechselte ich heute mal nicht den Schlauch, sondern flickte ihn mal. Die Gummilösung war zum Glück noch nicht eingetrocknet. Der Dorn wurde auch schnell ausgemacht, hat sich seitlich über dem Pannenband durch den Reifen gebohrt. Weiter ging es nach der Instandsetzung zum I-Punkt auf dem Hallmarkt, hier Stempel Nummer 2. Jetzt weiter runter zur Saale, mein nächstes Ziel war die Jahn-Grotte. Im Bilderrätsel hatte ich schon viel davon gelesen war aber noch nie dort. Auf dem Robert-Franz-Ring, der parallel zum Mühlgraben entlang führt dann weiter bis zur Franz-Schubert-Straße. Am Ende der Straße dann am Saaleufer rechte Seite 

bis zur Schleuse Gimritz und dann weiter über die Ziegelwiese zum Riveufer. Am Rivufer

 dann Saaleabwärts bis zur Jahn-Grotte. Ich habe mir das Hochfahren der Treppen heute mal gespart, macht eh kein Spaß runter ist schöner ich trug mein Bike dann hoch und runter bis zur Grotte.

 Ehrlich gesagt ich war ein wenig enttäuscht, ist ein wenig klein die Grotte oder Höhle und man hat keine Achtung vor dem alten Turnvater Jahr, liegt viel Unrat da unten rum. 

Zurück dann über die Giebichensteinbrück auf das linke Saaleufer. Am Abzweig Hoher Weg an der Kröllwitzer Straße bis ich dann in die laut Karte benannten Brandberge abgebogen. 

Von hieroben hat man einen sehr schönen Blick Richtung Burg Giebichenstein und Zoo.

 Ich hielt aber doch lieber einen angemessenen Sicherheitsabstand zur Steilkante ein, Höhe ist nicht so mein Ding. Weiter ging es dann an den Sportstätten der Sporthalle Brandberge in den Wald, wo ich dann an etwas vernachlässigten Gebäuden rauskam. Die zwei netten Mädels, die ich nach dem Weg fragte, waren zwei Studentinnen und studierten hier. Es war das psychologische Institut, wo ich gelandet war. 

Ich erreichte dann den Brandbergweg, fuhr ein wenig nach Süden bis zur Tramhaltestelle und überquerte dort die Straße nach Westen in die Heide. Meine Richtung war Westen, die Wege am Anfang waren nicht in meiner Karte verzeichnet. 

Aber nach rund 1 km stieß ich auf den Schwedenweg, den folgte ich jetzt weiter bis zum Wolfsschluchtweg. Auf dem Wolfsschluchtweg weiter nach Westen, Grobe Richtung Heidebahnhof. Am Ende des Wolfsschluchtweges fand ich dann einen Trail durch das Unterholz, 

auf dem sicherlich schon sehr lange kein Bikereifen mehr lang gerollt ist. War ein schöner aber kurzer Singletrail. Am Ende sah ich dann schon den Heidebahnhof durch die Bäume schimmern.

 Hier dann Mittagspause. Nach der Stärkung über den Bahnübergang hinter dem Bahnhof auf den Bergmannsstieg. Diesen folgte ich dann, bis er auf den Granauer Weg an der südlichen Waldkante der Heide stieß. Auf dem Granauer Weg dann weiter bis zur Teutschenthaler Landstraße, rüber über die B80 und auf der Straße bis nach Zscherben weiter gerollt. Den Ort verließ ich südwärts auf der Zscherbener Straße. Hinter den letzten Gebäuden, wo der Förderturm steht, verließ ich die Straße und fuhr auf dem Wirtschaftsweg nach Südosten weiter bis zu einer Gartenanlage ca. 600 Meter westlich der Ortschaft Beuchlitz. Dann durch das dortige Waldstück bis zur Weinbergstraße und auf dieser nach Süden, bis zur Pappelallee. Auf der Pappelallee dann weiter bis zur K2150. Diese wurde überquert und auf den anschließenden Wirtschaftsweg bis zum Ortseingang von Dehlitz a.B. gefahren, hier stieß ich auf den Goetheweg. Über Dehlitz a.B, dann bis nach Dörstewitz, weiter am Zoll vorbei und am Rand vom DOW-Gelände weiter bis Wassertal. Jetzt weiter in Richtung hallescher Straße Merseburg und auf dieser dann in die Stadt zur Stadtinformation, hier gab es dann meinen dritten Stempel für den heutigen Tag. Noch einen kleinen Abstecher auf einen Kaffee zum Mechaniker meines Vertrauens und dann zur Dusche. Es waren heute leider nur 57 km, dafür wird es morgen aber ein wenig mehr, wenn es nach Querfurt auf Umwegen und zurückgeht.
Im Anhang der Track zur heutigen Tour.


----------



## Kasebi (18. September 2012)

Und hier, wie versprochen, die paar Bilder von Gestern. Ich kann nur noch mal sagen schön wars. Vielleicht sollten wir mal überlegen ob man das im nächsten Jahr nicht mal an einem Wochenende macht. So als eine Art Sommerfest. Die Bilder giebts jetzt einfach mal Kommentarlos.


































Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2012)

*Haltungsnote 9,9* für den Grillmeister .
Die Idee am Wochenende ist super, dann aber mit Begleitung auf der Mittelhalde Grillplatz Schutzhütte Geiseltalsee.
Prüft mal bitte folgende Termine im Oktober:
08./09. oder 11.10.


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2012)

Hallo,
das Ziel der heutigen Tour war Querfurt. Wir waren zu viert, neben Reinhard1, den wir in Frankleben an der Kirche um 10:00 Uhr trafen, waren noch Erich und Harti vom Merseburger Radverein dabei. Reinhard1 und ich waren mit MTB unterwegs, die zwei an Jahren erfahrenen Mitfahrer und ehemaligen fast Profi RR-Fahrer mit ihren Tourenrädern auf superschmalen Pneus. Absicht war es von mir, am Geiseltalsee, bis zur Marina zu fahren und dort auf ein E-Bike umzusteigen.
Gesagt, getan wir kommen am InfoPunkt der Marine in Mücheln an. Ich schnell rein und mir das Herren-E-Bike gesichert. Akku war vollgeladen, wie mir die Dame versicherte. Zumindest die Anzeige zeigte einen vollen Akku an. Meine Kaution hinterlegt, den Luftdruck noch schnell an mein zartes Gewicht angepasst, Stufe 1 eingestellt und losgekurbelt.
Mit der Stufe 3 ging es dann den Hang hoch bis nach Stöbnitz. Oben wartete ich dann auf meine drei Mitfahrer, die sichtlich mit höherem Puls den Hang hoch sind.
Ich übernahm jetzt die Spitze bis zum Ausgang Stöbnitz. Auf der Platte Richtung Langeneichstädt blies uns der sehr starke Westwind voll entgegen. Ich die Stufe 2 eingestellt und wie bei einem Steherrennen aus den 60 ziger Jahren vorneweg gefahren. Alle drei im Windschatten hinter mir, es fehlte nur noch die Rolle. Hinter Langeneichstädt wurde der Wind noch stärker, schon leichter Sturm, denn wir hatten die Querfurter Platte erreicht.
Meine sehr aufrechte Sitzposition baute einen sehr großen Windschatten auf in dem es sich gut rollen ließ, wie mir meine Mitfahrer mitteilten.
Trotz heftigen Gegenwind reichte Stufe 2 völlig aus um mit 22 km/h dahin zurollen. Der Nachteil von einem E-Bike, mein Puls kam nicht über die 100 Schläge. So erreichten wir um 12:00 Uhr dann das Ziel Querfurt Gewerbegebiet, den Metzgereiwagen. Nach dem wir dann unsere Kiloweisen Würste verstaut hatten ging es wieder retour, aber jetzt mit ausgiebigen Rückenwind. Ich ließ das Bike in der Stufe 1 rollen. Es war ein ganz entspanntes Fahren bis zur Marina. Das Bike wurde wieder abgegeben, es war noch eine Reserve von 2 Strichen von 5 vorhanden. Das bei dieser Fahrweise noch gut für 30 km gereicht hätte.
_(Typ Diamant 55 cm Rahmenhöhe, für mich zu hoch 28 Zoll Räder und 27 Gang Kettenschaltung. Für einen Transport mit der Bahn, um auf Tour zu gehen zu schwer um das Gerät in die alten Wagen zu wuchten)_
Also, wer in der Stadt in einem Büro arbeitet und auf das Auto verzichten will, für dem ist es eine Alternative zum Auto. Man ist schnell und entspannt unterwegs und kommt nicht durchgeschwitzt ins Büro. Wer gesundheitliche Probleme hat und trotzdem mobil sein will, sollte sich so ein Teil ruhig zulegen. Für mich war es ein Test, der mich überzeugt hat, aber ich hoffe, dass es noch einige Jahre braucht, ehe ich auf ein E-Bike umsteigen muss. Nach dem ich mich dann wieder auf mein MTB geschwungen hatte, brauchte ich gute 10 km um mich wieder an die Sitzposition meine Bikes zu gewöhnen. Es hat aber Spaß gemacht und ohne das E-Bike hätten wir entschieden länger für die Strecke bis Querfurt gebraucht.


----------



## leffith (19. September 2012)

Hallo Udo, mir war schon der Schreck in die Glieder gefahren. Aber nun bin ich beruhigt das du uns doch noch viele Jahre mit dem normalen Bike begleiten wirst. Bis zur nächsten Tour. Grüße von Detlef


----------



## andi65 (19. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> .......Mittelhalde Grillplatz Schutzhütte Geiseltalsee.
> Prüft mal bitte folgende Termine im Oktober:.
> 08./09. oder 11.10.


 
die Mittelhalde ist zwar ein sehr schöner Ort, wär für mich schlecht weil ich in der Woche Spätdienst habe. _Dienstag_ der 09.10. wär bestimmt auch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (20. September 2012)

Genau, dann gibt es auch wieder Knobis und nicht die Ersatzwürste.


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2012)

andi65 schrieb:


> die Mittelhalde ist zwar ein sehr schöner Ort, wär für mich schlecht weil ich in der Woche Spätdienst habe. _Dienstag_ der 09.10. wär bestimmt auch besser.


Hallo Andi65,
Mittelhalde war nur ein Vorschlag für das nächste Jahr zum Familiengrillen an einem Wochenende Nachmittags.
09.10. ist O.K. 
Ort des grillens Beobachtungsturm am Geiseltalsee Ostseite, dort wo das Septembergrillen stattfand.
Ich trage den Termin mal ins LBB ein, aber mit original Knobis.
Zeit wieder 19:00 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2012)

Hallo,
hier schon einmal eine kleine Vorankündigung für die Lawekewanderwegtour am 21.10., aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.
*Strecke:* Merseburg/ Bahnhof- Heerstraße- Steuden- Röblingen a. See-  Aseleben- Süßer See-WarmslebenHedersleben- Lawekewanderweg über  Dederstedt, Elbitz, Schochwitz, Wils, Müllerdorf bis Zappendorf- weiter  auf dem Lutherweg in die Dölauer Heide- Zscherben- Holleben- Saaleradweg  bis Merseburg

Länge: ca. 92 km
Achtung Rucksackverpflegung mitführen!!
Start Merseburg Bahnhofsvorplatz um 09:30 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12933


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2012)

Hallo,
falls jemand morgen ab 12:00 Uhr Zeit und Lust hat, kann er sich ja zu einer lockeren Runde dazu gesellen.
Treffpunkt2: 12:05 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg.
Strecke: ökumenischer Pilgerweg-Alte Göhle- Großjena- Naumburg- Saale-Radweg linkes Ufer- Schlossberg Goseck- Goseck Schloss- Luftschiff- Merseburg.


----------



## andi65 (20. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi65,
> Mittelhalde war nur ein Vorschlag für das nächste Jahr zum Familiengrillen an einem Wochenende Nachmittags.
> ...........


Jetzt wo du das schreibst hab ich es nun auch mitbekommen  .

Hab mir gestern bestimmt an dem komischen Äählektrobike die Augen verpilzt  .


----------



## andi65 (20. September 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Genau, dann gibt es auch wieder Knobis und nicht die Ersatzwürste.


 
rüschtüsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. September 2012)

Hallo,
heute waren zu einer lockeren Stempelpasstour unterwegs: Bonsaibikerin, leffith und Udo1.
Um 12:00 Uhr starteten wir in Richtung Ã¶kumenischen Pilgerweg, Ortsausgang Merseburg. Ãber Beuna dann nach Frankleben und auf dem Pilgerweg weiter bis zum Luftschiff. Der Wind blies uns aus SÃ¼dwesten entgegen, aber trotz Gegenwind kamen wir gut voran. Nach einer Stunde hatten wir den HÃ¶henzug Luftschiff bei PettstÃ¤dt erreicht. Jetzt hatten wir den Wind ein wenig von der Seite, als wir westwÃ¤rts zur alten GÃ¶hle weiter fuhren. Leffith hatte heute die Anzugsordnung fÃ¼r 25Â° gewÃ¤hlt, beim bloÃen Anblick frÃ¶stelte ich schon leicht.
In die Alte GÃ¶hle fuhren wir an der neuen Napoleonseiche rein. Auf dem Pilgerweg
dann durch die Alte GÃ¶hle bis zum Schloss Neuenburg. Hier gab es heute den ersten Stempel fÃ¼r den zweiten Radlerpass. 
Wir nahmen jetzt den sogenannten Eselsweg, der am FuÃ der Schlossmauer ins Tal fÃ¼hrt.
An einige Passagen stiegen wir lieber vom Rad, oberste Devise war ohne Sturz unten ankommen, was auch geklappt hat.
Auf dem Unstrut-Radweg dann weiter bis GroÃjena, hier Ã¼berquerten wir die Unstrut und fuhren Ã¼ber RoÃbach nach Naumburg. Im Hotel âAlte Schmiedeâ machten wir einen Abstecher zum âSaale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V.â, um fÃ¼r Bonsaibikerin die Insignien fÃ¼r die RadlerkÃ¶nigin in Empfang zu nehmen.
Die 40 Stempel hatte sie ja schon vor einigen Monaten vollzÃ¤hlig eingefahren.
An der Rezeption haben wir dann noch den 2. Stempel des heutigen Tages abgeholt, danach rollten wir wieder aus Naumburg Richtung HennebrÃ¼cke, Ã¼ber die Saale, weiter. Nach der HennebrÃ¼cke dann bis Eulau und auf dem Saale-Radweg linkes Ufer bis zum Schlossberg Goseck. Vom Radweg dann die 20% tige Steigung der BurgstraÃe hoch bis zum Schloss Goseck, hier gab es dann den dritten Stempel auf der heutigen Tour. Die Burgschenke hatte geÃ¶ffnet, so nutzten wir gleich die Gelegenheit zum Pott Kaffee mit einem groÃen StÃ¼ck Pflaumenkuchen, sehr lecker der Kuchen.
Vom Schloss dann wieder nach Norden Ã¼ber MarkrÃ¶hlitz zum Luftschiff und auf dem Pilgerweg zurÃ¼ck nach Merseburg, aber jetzt mit ordentlichem RÃ¼ckenwind, eine kleine EntschÃ¤digung fÃ¼r den ersten Teil der Tour bei Gegenwind.
Es war wieder eine supergemÃ¼tliche Nachmittagsrunde mit 19 km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf 72 km und ca. 450 HM.
NÃ¤chste Tour wahrscheinlich am 29.09. mit DB nach Aschersleben und dann durch den Vorharz Richtung Eisenbahnlinie Halle-Kassel. Eine genaue Info folgt noch.


----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2012)

Hallo,
am Sonnabend, den 29.09. Start zur Harzvorlandquerung.
 *Strecke:* Aschersleben- Westdorf-Endorf- Konradburg- Meisdorf- Selketal- HWN203- dann nach Südosten- Pansfelde-weiter auf dem E11 bis Wippra- Kunstteich Wettelrode- Lengefeld-Jackentalsmühle- Sangerhausen
Rückfahrt ab Sangerhausen mit DB.

58 km und 898 HM
Treffpunkt: 07:05 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg
oder Abfahrt 07:03 Uhr ab Weißenfels (Wenn jemand von WSF mitfahren sollte, soll er sich mit mir in Verbindung setzten, wegen Länderticket)
Abfahrt ab Merseburg: 07:22 Uhr
Abfahrt Halle 08:12 Uhr Gleis 12
Start ab Aschersleben: 09:17 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13398
Geplante Strecke als Track im Anhang.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (23. September 2012)

Wir sind wieder happy und heil von der Kasebi-Tour zurück.
Ich muß sagen, es war ein super klasse durchgeplante Strecke.
Mein Dank an Kasebi, bitte plane weiter so und ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit netten Mitfahrern.


----------



## Udo1 (29. September 2012)

Hallo,
die Harzvorlandquerung von Aschersleben, über 4 Flüsse nach Sangerhausen ist ohne Pannen und Ausfällen mit Bonsaibikerin, leffith und udo1 durchgeführt worden. Es waren gute 62 km und 933 HM.
Der Tourbericht folgt dann morgen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (29. September 2012)

Hallo. ja die Tour war wieder super.
Mit tollen Auffahrten und Abfahrten. Tja, wer runter fahren will muß eben erst mal hoch  .
Danke für die tolle geführte Tour.
Wir freuen uns auf die nächste


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht von der gestrigen Harzvorlandquerung.
Es waren mit dabei: Bonsaibikerin, leffith und ich als Guide.
Treffpunkt war am frÃ¼hen Morgen um 06:55 Uhr, bei schon sehr frischen AuÃentemperaturen. Am Bahnhof Merseburg, das LÃ¤nderticket gekauft und mit dem Zug um 07:22 Uhr nach Halle gefahren.
Da wir in Halle noch gute 20 Minuten Zeit hatten, war auch noch Platz fÃ¼r einen Morgenkaffee am Stand einer groÃen Schnellimbisskette. Der Zug nach Aschersleben stand schon bereit und fuhr auch pÃ¼nktlich um 08:12 Uhr ab. In Aschersleben angekommen, dann sofort, nach dem die Satelliten gefunden waren, durch den Park der ehemaligen Landesgartenschau nach SÃ¼den.
Ãber die Herrenbreite ging es zum Apothekergraben, hier stellten sich aber Treppen in unseren Weg und zum Hochtragen hatte ich keine Lust. So suchten wir eine Umgehung und fuhren Ã¼ber den Wasserplan zur KortestraÃe hoch. Auf der KortestraÃe dann weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zum Ortsteil BÃ¤ckermÃ¼hle. Weiter nach SÃ¼den auf der HauptstraÃe bis nach Westdorf. In Westdorf Ã¼berquerten wir die Welslebener Chaussee nach Westen hin und folgten den Wirtschaftsweg bis zum ersten Abzweig an der HÃ¶he 148,3 nach SÃ¼den. Es ging jetzt stetig bergan auf einen Schotterweg, der aber gut fahrbar war.
Nachdem wir die HÃ¶he erreicht hatten, rollten wir dann leicht bergab bis zur L229. Danach folgten wir die K1344 wieder berghoch bis nach Endorf. Es ging in Endorf am Sportplatz dann wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen weiter.
Der stieÃ an westlichen Punkt auf die ZufahrtsstraÃe zur Konradsburg, zu der wir dann einen Abstecher machten.
Von hier oben hat man einen super tollen Ausblick Richtung Meisdorf und Ermsleben mit seinen AuslÃ¤ufern des Vorharzes. Runter ging es dann auf den dortigen Wanderweg durch den Wald bis nach Burggrund. Ab hier folgten wir dann den Harzrundweg, der Deutschlandroute D3 Richtung Westen bis nach Meisdorf. Am Schloss Meisdorf vorbei bis zum Einstieg in das Selketal. Es ging am Mausoleum, HWN 207, vorbei weiter durch das herrliche herbstliche Selketal. Vor uns dann eine Gruppe jugendlicher Wanderer, die alle ziemlich lange SchwÃ¤nze an ihren hinteren KÃ¶rperteil angebracht hatten. Die hatten eine gute LÃ¤nge von ungefÃ¤hr 50 bis 80 cm, berÃ¼hrten den Boden aber noch nicht. Wir folgten den Lauf der Selke weiter stromaufwÃ¤rts.
Wir passierten die ThalmÃ¼hle und fuhren weiter unterhalb der Ackeburg bis zur HWN- Stempelstelle 203. UngefÃ¤hr 20 Meter vor dem Stempelkasten bogen wir dann auf den regionalen Wanderweg nach SÃ¼den ab. Zuerst Ã¼berquerten wir hier die Selke und fuhren dann bergan in einem nach Osten gerichteten Bogen bis zur FriederikenstraÃe, HÃ¶he 374. Die wurde nach SÃ¼dosten hin Ã¼berquert.
Jetzt folgten wir den Wanderweg grÃ¼ner Querbalken bis nach Pansfelde auf einer langen superschnellen Abfahrt. Am Ortseingang von Pansfelde befindet sich eine Spitzkehre, die nach Westen fÃ¼hrt, auf der bogen wir ab und folgten diesen Weg 572 Meter. Dann bogen wir nach SÃ¼den ab und stieÃen auf den Wanderweg 70E, den wir nach SÃ¼dwesten folgten. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte genau auf einen HÃ¶henzug entlang, wo uns der steife SÃ¼dwestwind voll traf.
Gegenwind fahren ist nicht so mein Ding und so waren wir froh, als wir nach 2,3 km auf die Waldkante stieÃen. Hier bogen wir nach SÃ¼den ab. Es ging wieder schÃ¶n bergab bis zu einer groÃen Wiese. Der Weg, den wir eigentlich lt. Wanderkarte weiter folgen sollten, war zugewachsen und nicht fahrbar. Also wurde ein neuer Weg gesucht und auch gefunden,
der uns zum Lauf der Leine fÃ¼hrte. Nach dem wir die Leine Ã¼berquert hatte folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg am rechten Leine-Ufer Richtung Osten. Den Einstieg in den Wanderweg 70F hatte ich wohl verpasst, oder er war nicht mehr zu sehen, weil er zugewachsen war. Auf jeden Fall folgten wir den Wirtschaftsweg, der sich am Hang des Leintales entlang schlÃ¤ngelte, bis wir auf den europÃ¤ischen Wanderweg E11 stieÃen.
Den folgten wir jetzt berghoch bis zum Waldrand des Leinetales. Oben angekommen konnten wir wieder ein wenig entspannt bis in das KÃ¼nstlerdorf Molmerswende einrollen. Ich wusste ja, dass es in Molmerswende eine Gaststube gab, deshalb hatte ich ja die Pause noch ein wenig rausgezÃ¶gert. Aber leider war bei unserem Eintreffen das Gasthaus noch geschlossen, die machen hier erst um 13:00 Uhr auf. Nun so machten wir eben auf den BÃ¤nken vor dem dortigen Parkplatze unsere Pause.
Molmerswende verlieÃen wir sÃ¼dwÃ¤rts Ã¼ber den KÃ¼nstlerhof. Wir folgten den E11 weiter nach SÃ¼den bis SteinbrÃ¼cken. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns nach SteinbrÃ¼cken zur Eine. Die wurde Ã¼berquert und auf der Serpentine am SÃ¼dhang des Einetales
weiter hochgekurbelt bis zur B242. Die BundesstraÃe wurde nach SÃ¼den hin Ã¼berquert. Wir folgten den Verlauf des E11 weiter Braunschwende und dann nach Osten weiter bis Popperode. Von Popperode dann weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zur groÃen Wiese am Waldrand des SchloÃberges nÃ¶rdlich Wippra.
Von der Wiese aus konnten wir den herrlichen Blick in das Wippertal in Richtung Friesdorf genieÃen.
Auf einen Trail, der uns an der Waldkante und an der westlichen Begrenzung der Sommerrodelbahn talwÃ¤rts fÃ¼hrte, ging es nach Wippra in Wippertal runter.
Bei der Abfahrt musste ich hÃ¶llisch aufpassen, meine Reifen hatten kaum noch Profil und so kam es vor, dass ich an einigen Stellen ins Rutschen kam.
In Wippra dann Kaffee und Kuchen im MÃ¼hlen- CafÃ©. Nach der StÃ¤rkung, die gerade zur richtigen Zeit war, dann weiter auf den Harzrundweg nach SÃ¼den. Es ging leicht ansteigend an den Sprungschanzen vorbei
bis hoch zur Kastanienallee. Wir folgten der Kastanienallee,
bis wir auf die KohlenstraÃe stieÃen. Weiter Ã¼ber die KohlenstraÃe, grobe Richtung sÃ¼dlich Forsthaus Wildenstall, Wanderweg grÃ¼ner Balken.
Jetzt wieder bergab bis nach Lengefeld. Lengefeld verlieÃen wir sÃ¼dwÃ¤rts auf den Wanderweg orangener Balken, der uns dann am Westrand der Halde
bis nach Sangerhausen zum Bahnhof fÃ¼hrte. Hier dann Tourende nach 62 km und 933 HM.
Der Zug Richtung Halle stand schon am Gleis, pÃ¼nktlich um 15:18 Uhr setzte er sich dann gen Heimat in Bewegung. Im Zug wurde dann sogar der Fahrausweis Ã¼berprÃ¼ft und ich wurde ermahnt, weil mein Fahrschein ungÃ¼ltig war. Mein Name war nicht auf dem Ticket eingetragen, das wÃ¼rde bei einer strengen Kontrolle 40,- â¬ ausmachen teilte uns die freundliche Zugbegleiterin mit. Ach ja und ausweisen muss man sich dann auch noch, also aufgepasst, immer schÃ¶n euren Namen in das LÃ¤nderticket eintragen und den Personalausweis nicht vergessen, sonst kÃ¶nntet ihr als Schwarzfahrer zur Kasse gebeten werden.
Es war wieder eine sehr schÃ¶ne Tour durch das herbstliche Harzvorland, es gab wieder unvergessliche EindrÃ¼cke. Das Wetter hat gepasst, bis auf den Wind an einigen Stellen, der nicht hÃ¤tte sein brauchen. AusfÃ¤lle gab es keine, alle sind wohlbehalten wieder zu Hause angekommen. Dank an meine beiden Mitfahrer, die immer schÃ¶n auf den HÃ¶hen auf mich gewartet hatten, dafÃ¼r wartete ich dann immer an der Talsohle.
  Die Strecke findet ihr hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jrbkbejqujtlflxa


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust morgen eine Tour durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst bis Memleben- Wangen- Nebra zu unternehmen? Damit man das schöne Wetter auch ausnutzen kann wäre Abfahrt 07:38 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg.
Start ab Querfurt dann 08:19 Uhr.


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Oktober 2012)

{Betreffend Harzvorlandquerung:}
Ihr habt leider die besten trails nördlich von SGH geschickt ausgelassen.
Bei Wiederauflage würde ich empfehlen: Wippratrail westlich Wippra, Kunstteich östlich, sowie die Bratwurst ab Moltkewarte. 
Wer den Goldpeter kennt, weiß was ich meine


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> {Betreffend Harzvorlandquerung:}
> Ihr habt leider die besten trails nördlich von SGH geschickt ausgelassen.
> Bei Wiederauflage würde ich empfehlen: Wippratrail westlich Wippra, Kunstteich östlich, sowie die Bratwurst ab Moltkewarte.
> Wer den Goldpeter kennt, weiß was ich meine


Werde ich bei der nächsten Karstwanderwegtour mit einbauen, nur den Wipprateil kenn ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Oktober 2012)

Hinter der Brauerei im Wald, parallel zur Wipper - in OSM gut zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Grillfreunde, wer bringt eigentlich "was" mit?
Ich bring Brötchen, Grillzange  , und Senf mit 
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo Grillfreunde, wer bringt eigentlich "was" mit?
> Ich bring Brötchen, Grillzange  , und Senf mit
> LG Bb


Ich übernehme den Transport des Grills, der vom letzten mal übrig geblieben ist. Übernahme um 18:05 Uhr vor deiner Tür.
Ach ja und die zweite Wasserflasche zum löschen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hinter der Brauerei im Wald, parallel zur Wipper - in OSM gut zu erkennen.


Danke ohmtroll, habe ihn gefunden.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
heute ging es früh zur Sache. Um 06:00 Uhr war wecken und um 07:15 Uhr ging es dann zum Bahnhof Merseburg, der Mond schien noch und es war noch ganz schön frisch. Mit der Burgenlandbahn dann bis Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf und dort um 08:20 Uhr Start Richtung Barnstädt und Schmoner Hänge. Die Bergstraße bis Niederschmon wollte ich heute mal nicht fahren, sondern die Kleine Trift ca. 362 Meter nördlich.
Leider fand ich den Einstieg nicht, war alles zugewachsen. So bin ich dann einen Feldweg ca. 856 Meter nördlich Einstieg Bergstraße die Schmoner Hänge runter.
Es war aber eine Sackgasse. Also weiter auf den Pfaden, die die Schafe geschaffen hatten, einen tiefen Graben überquert und in den Fahrspuren eines Traktors über ein Feld gerollt bis nach Niederschmon.
Am Südrand von Niederschmon gen Westen weiter bis zum Rand des Ziegelrodaer Forstes.
Im Wald dann auf einen Waldweg der ungefähr parallel zur Finkenstraße nach Süden führt weiter. 
Die Wildschweine, die einige Suhlen auf den Weg geschaffen hatten, habe ich zum Glück nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Es ging am Kuckucksberg vorbei bis zum Langen Gestell. Ich folgte der Trasse des Langen Gestells bis 749 Meter vor der Arche Nebra. Hier bog ich in einem spitzen Winkel auf einen Waldweg ab der in Richtung Westen am Rand des Ziegelrodaer Forstes -SG Steinklöbe führt.
In Höhe des Weinberges, nördlich der Straße zum Wendelstein bog ich nach Süden ab und fuhr jetzt auf der Straße zur Unstrut und zum Kloster Memleben,
um mir für heute Stempel Nummer 1 abzuholen. Danach ging es auf den Unstrut-Radweg über Wangen nach Nebra. In Nebra bin ich dann heute nicht auf dem Radweg weiter, sondern bin hoch zur Altenburgstraße. Dieser folgte ich nach Norden bis zum Einstieg in einen schönen Trail, der mir bis dato unbekannt war. Er führt am Steilhang zur Unstrut unterhalb der Jugendherberge entlang und mündet an den Treppen, die zum Unstrut-Radweg führen.
Die Treppen bin ich mal nicht runtergefahren, mir fehlte der entsprechende Federweg.
Auf dem Radweg dann über Reinsdor_f _bis nach Karsdorf zur Kanustation, hier Stempel Nummer 2 und danach sofort weiter ins Kaffee Cosel nach Burgscheidungen, Stempel 3.
Burgscheidungen verließ ich am nördlichen Ortsausgang auf einen Feldweg nach Osten. Die Brücke über die Eisenbahnlinie gab es leider nicht mehr so machte ich einen kleinen Schlenker zum Unstrut-Radweg und hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke sofort wieder auf den Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden. In Höhe Abzweig Galgenberg bis ich dann nach Osten abgebogen.
Ich folgte den Verlauf des Weges bis östlich des Karsdorfer Zementwerkes. Hier traf ich auf die Trasse, die auf die Schmoner Hänge hoch führte. Ich kurbelte entspannt nach oben und konnte oben angekommen noch die Drachenflieger bei ihrem Flug über das Unstruttal betrachten.
Am Rand des Lauchaer Flugfeldes ging es weiter bis Gleina, hier den 4. Und letzten Stempel des heutigen Tages abgeholt. Ab Gleina dann durch den Gleinaer Grund
bis nach Mücheln. Hier folgte ich den Spuren des Geiseltaltigers
bis zum Geiseltalsee und fuhr dann auf den Rundweg über Frankleben nach Merseburg zurück.
Die Tour war recht interessant mit einigen mir bis dato unbekannten Steckenabschnitten.
Die Sonne lachte auf der ganzen Strecke und ab Memleben kam dann noch der Rückenwind dazu.
  Strecke hier, unbereinigt:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vtkavbgajaxonkky


----------



## Kasebi (3. Oktober 2012)

Nahmt Leutz
Bin am Dienstag beim Grillen dabei. Bitte 2 Knobliwürste. Werd mal sehen ob ich mich mit Andi zusammen tue und wieder mit dem Bike von WSF aus starte. 
Habe heute eine schöne und anspruchsvolle Tour gemacht: B.Kösen- Finnewanderweg (mehr oder weniger)- Finneck- Lossa- Wiehe- Wangen. War eine ü90Km mit mehr als 1000 Hm Tour. Näheres dann im Zeitzforum.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
fÃ¼r den heutigen Nachmittag hatte ich mich mit Harti, dem Profi des Merseburger Radvereins zu einer Tour auf den Spuren der Schlacht bei GroÃgÃ¶rschen begeben.
Nebenbei konnte ich mein Stempelkonto fÃ¼r den Radlerpass Nummer zwei noch um zwei Stempel erweitern.
Das Wetter war bei Start um 12:15 Uhr nicht gerade angenehm zu nennen, starker Wind von der Seite, bei LÃ¼tzen schon teilweise SturmbÃ¶en minderten die Geschwindigkeit enorm. In LÃ¼tzen holte ich mir dann den ersten Stempel des heutigen Tages. Von LÃ¼tzen dann weiter nach Rippach ins Gasthaus zum âWeiÃen Schwanâ. Jetzt aber voll im Gegenwind. Im Gasthaus, das Ende April bis zum 02.05.1813 das Hauptquartier vom franzÃ¶sischen Marschall J.B. BessiÃ¨res war, gab es Stempel Nummer zwei. Vom Gasthof fuhren wir nach Nordosten den Hang hoch zum Gedenkstein fÃ¼r den Marschall J.B. BessiÃ¨res.
Bei der ErÃ¶ffnung des Feldzugs von 1813 war BessiÃ¨res Oberbefehlshaber der gesamten franzÃ¶sischen Reiterei. Als er am 01 Mai bei Rippach mit den Tirailleuren
_(Tirailleure waren die ersten ScharfschÃ¼tzen die vorrangig mit gezielten SchÃ¼ssen Offiziere der gegnerischen Truppen zu bekÃ¤mpfen hatten. Die Tirailleure war auch die einzige Truppe, die mit Gewehren mit gezogenem Lauf ausgestattet waren)_
gegen Wintzingerodes Truppen (PreuÃen) vorrÃ¼ckte, zerschmetterte ihm eine Kanonenkugel die Brust und tÃ¶tete ihn. Er wurde in Paris im Invalidendom beigesetzt.
Die Schlacht bei GroÃgÃ¶rschen fand dann am 02.Mai 1813 statt. Napoleon standen bei GroÃgÃ¶rschen die Truppen der PreuÃen und der Russen gegenÃ¼ber. Diese Schlacht hatte Napoleon noch einmal gewonnen.
Vom Gedenkstein sind wir dann weiter Ã¼ber die BAB9 und BAB38 auf asphaltierten Wirtschaftswegen zum Saale-Radweg rechte Seite bis Kleinkorbetha gerollt, jetzt aber mit RÃ¼ckenwind. Von der HÃ¶he hatten wir eine gute Fernsicht nach Westen und konnten so die immer dunkler werdenden Wolken gut erkennen. Ab Kleinkorbetha dann auf den Saale-Radweg bis nach Leuna. Jetzt begann es leicht zu regnen. Der Regen verstÃ¤rkte sich zusehend, aber wir hatten echt keine Lust mehr anzuhalten und die Regenjacken anzuziehen. Jetzt wurde durchgefahren, war ja eh nicht mehr allzu weit bis nach Hause zur Dusche.
Trotz Sturm und Regen war es eine nette schnelle Runde geworden.
NÃ¤chste Woche Mittwoch wird es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit Ã¼ber Wettin nach Rothenburg gehen. Der Weg den Ritter Runkel von Besenstedt nach Kloschwitz durch den Kloschwitzer Grund gefahren ist soll auch eingebaut werden, nur weiÃ ich noch nicht genau was mehr SpaÃ macht Runter oder hoch.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
nächste Woche Mittwoch, am 10.10., die nächste Wochentour.
*Strecke:* Bahnhof Halle- Dölauer Heide- Lieskau- Benkendorf- Gorsleben-  Naundorf- Besenstedt- Kloschwitzer Grund- Kloschwitz- Fähre Rothenburg-  Rothenburg Stempelstelle Radlerpass.
Zurück auf dem Saale-Radweg bis  Wettin Stempelstelle Nummer 1. Weiter bis Brachwitz und dann rechtes  Saaleufer Saalberge- Franzigmark- Trotha- Bahnhof Halle
Start ab Halle Hauptbahnhof Vorplatz 09:45 Uhr, nur wenn es nicht regnet.
Aus WSF Abfahrt mit Hopperticket Abfahrt 09:03 Gleis 3
Aus Merseburg Abfahrt 09:22 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13398


----------



## Reinhard1 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Grillfreunde,
wir sind aus dem Kurzurlaub zurück. Ich bin dabei und bringe meine Arbeitskraft 
als Grillmeister mit. 

Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Shock wave (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich komme aus Bad Dürrenberg und bin auf der Suche nach Leuten mit denen ich ein bissel Rad fahren kann. Ich hätte Lust auf Mtb bzw. Rennrad Touren, ich fahre seit diesem Jahr wieder intensive Rad und will dies nicht mehr alleine tun. 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2012)

Shock wave schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich komme aus Bad Dürrenberg und bin auf der Suche nach Leuten mit denen ich ein bissel Rad fahren kann. Ich hätte Lust auf Mtb bzw. Rennrad Touren, ich fahre seit diesem Jahr wieder intensive Rad und will dies nicht mehr alleine tun.
> 
> Christian


Nun Christian, wann bist du denn so abkömmlich. Unter den Brustgurtfahrern ist auch ein RR-Fahrer, Reinhard1. Einfach mal posten wenn du Zeit hast. Und wenn wir alten Säcke (udo1 und Reinhard1) für dich nicht zu langsam sind.


----------



## Bikermario (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich wollte nur Bescheid sagen, dass ich nachher Glühwein mitbringen und wer Durst hat möchte sich bitte eine Tasse oder Becher mitbringen, denn ich hab nicht soviele da.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich wollte nur Bescheid sagen, dass ich nachher Glühwein mitbringen und wer Durst hat möchte sich bitte eine Tasse oder Becher mitbringen, denn ich hab nicht soviele da.
> Gruß Bikermario


Super Mario.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
dann müssten wir für heute Abend eigentlich alles haben, oder habe ich noch was vergessen?
+ Grillzange, Brötchen, Senf, Grill von Bonsaibikerin
+ Grilltransport übernehme ich, der ist vom letzten mal übrig geblieben und ist bei Bonsaibikerin eingelagert, werde noch eine Grillzange einpacken und Ketchup, Senf und ein Feuerzeug mitführen. 
+ Würste von Andi65 mit Grillbeschleuniger.
+ Glühwein bringt Bikermario mit
So müsste jetzt eigentlich alles zusammen sein.
Na dann bis heute Abend. Wir Merseburger aus West starten um 18:10 Uhr zum Ort des Geschehens.


----------



## leffith (9. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Na bis heute dann. Werde mich mal in Bikerkluft umziehen und nach Hause fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2012)

So, bin wieder vom Südfeldseegrillen zurück. Bericht folgt morgen.

War wieder super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, es war wieder ein gelungener Abend mit netten Leuten.
Udo, das ist ein sehr schönes Gruppenfoto 
Man merkt das der Winter vor der steht .
Wir sind regelrecht vor der Käte geflüchtet, aber das nächste mal zieht 
man sich einfach wärmer an oder trinkt mehr Glühwein
LG Bb


----------



## bikemaus79 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallöle

Mir hat es auch super gefallen. Nur auf dem Rückweg war mir etwas mulmig, als es im Gebüsch geraschelt hatte. Aber ich hatte ja einen Beschützer mit. War ein toller Abend mit netten Bikern


----------



## bikemaus79 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallöle

Mir hat es auch super gefallen. Nur auf dem Rückweg war mir etwas mulmig, als es im Gebüsch geraschelt hatte. Aber ich hatte ja einen Beschützer mit. War ein toller Abend mit netten Bikern

Würde gerne noch mal mitkommen


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
gestern trafen sich wieder 10 kälte- und windresidente Bikerinnen und Biker zum obligatorischen Monatsgrillen am Südfeldsee. Der Ort des Geschehens lag genau auf der Landkreisgrenze vom Saalekreis zum Burgenlandkreis.
Um 18:05 startete ich mit 4 weiteren Bikerinnen und Bikern aus Merseburg,
bei untergehender Sonne und leichtem Rückenwind auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg Richtung Südfeldsee.
Bonsaibikerin hatte scheinbar schon großen Hunger, als sie zum Spurt auf dem Pilgerweg ansetzte und binnen Sekunden einen enorm großen Vorsprung rausgefahren hatte.
Gegen 18:40 Uhr trafen wir am Ort ein, wo uns schon Bikermario mit Begleitung erwartete. Wir packten sofort den Grill aus und bereiteten ihn zum Vorglühen vor. Leider hat das getränkte Blatt des Grills nicht gereicht, die Kohle zum Glühen zu bringen. Aber Reinhard1, der 5 Minuten später eintraf hatte den Brandbeschleuniger mit, so schafften wir es dennoch die Kohlen, bis zum Eintreffen von Andi65, zum Glühen zu bringen. Es wurde 19:00 Uhr, Andi65 mit dem Grillgut immer noch nicht zu sehen auch war kein Lichtschein auszumachen.
Endlich gegen 19:15 Uhr traf er ein.
Reinhard1 machte sich sofort an die Arbeit und legte die ersten Knobis auf den Grill.
Die Sonne war schon untergegangen, als die Ersten fertig waren. Es wurde merklich kälter. Aber zum Glück hatte Bikermario mit zwei Kannen Glühwein vorgesorgt. Bei angenehmen Bikergesprächen rund um die nächsten anstehenden Touren
sowie um den Winterpokal warteten wir auf die nächste Charge Knobis.
Gegen 20:10 Uhr musste ich mit Bikemaus79 wieder auf den Rückmarsch machen.
Der Wind war nicht mehr da, und wir wurden auf der Rückfahrt ordentlich warm.
Wie ich heute von Reinhard1 erfuhr, wurde es noch kälter, der Grill gab sogar seinen Geist auf, sodass der verbliebene superharte Kern auch die Segel strich. Die letzten Würste wurden dann eingepackt und mit nach Hause genommen.
Trotz Kälte war es wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung, die natürlich im November fortgeführt wird. Dann aber mit zwei Grills und wärmer angezogen. Schaut dann mal bitte in euren Terminkalender und macht mal ein paar Vorschläge für den November. Ach ja nicht vergessen Ausschauhalten nach Einweggrills, das Winterhalbjahr ist lang.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
heute starteten Reinhard1, Jürgen und ich zu einer Stempeltour vom Halle nach Rothenburg zur Biobäckerei. Um 09:27 Uhr stieg ich in den Zug nach Halle, wo meine zwei Mitfahrer schon auf mich warteten. Um 09:50 Uhr starteten wir Richtung Marktplatz Infopunkt. Hier gab es den ersten Stempel für den Radlerpass des heutigen Tages. Anschließend sind wir dann sogleich runter zur Saale und über die Peißnitzinsel zum Einstieg in die Dölauer Heide am Netztkater. Ich wollte meine beiden noch etwas schonen, so wählte ich den Weg nördlich des Kellerberges zum Heidebahnhof. Aber wie das nun so ist, wenn man mit alten Männern auf Tour geht, im Wald muss erst einmal ein Halt eingelegt werden.
Vom Heidebahnhof ging es am waldrand entlang nach Lieskau. Jetzt folgten wir den Harzrundweg bis Benkendorf. Von Benkendorf dann hoch nach Quillschina. Das ist ein Sackgassenort, aber am Westrand geht ein Wanderweg weiter,
den wir bis nördlich Wils folgten. Die L156 wurde überquert, wir folgten dann den Feldweg weiter nach Westen.
Am Steinkreuz bei Gorsleben dann ein Kulturhalt.
Jetzt ging es schön den Hang runter bis zum Ortseingang von Gorsleben.
Wir folgten den Lauf der Hauptstraße bis zum Nordausgang und bogen dort auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Nordwesten ab. An der Höhe 167,7 bemerkte ich ein unruhiges Verhalten meines Vorderrades. Ich verlor Luft. Ein Blick auf die Uhr sagte mir kein Schlauchwechsel, nur nachpumpen. Denn um 12:30 Uhr macht die Stempelstelle zu und öffnet erst wieder um 14:00 Uhr. Also nachgepumpt und auf der L159 schnell Naundorf gerollt. Ab Naundorf geht nach Norden ein asphaltierter Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Besenstedt.  Einen Einheimischen nach dem Einstieg in den Kloschwitzer Grund gefragt und die Antwort war auch richtig, so fanden wir den Einstieg, ohne uns zu verfahren. Wir stürzten uns den unbekannten Weg runter, nach 200 Meter noch einmal ein Nachpumpenhalt, dann ging es auf dem Weg weiter durch den Grund. Einige Schlammabschnitte wurden gekonnt umschliddert.
Wir kamen aber alle in Kloschwitz ohne Sturz an. Die Luft hielt noch. Jetzt machte ich Druck, das Zeitfenster wurde langsam eng und die Fähre musste auch noch erreicht werden. Meine zwei Mitfahrer sahen das nicht ganz so verbissen wie ich. Teilweise war mein Vorsprung 300 Meter, so erreichte ich aber als erster die Fähre, sie lag genau auf unserer Seite. Ich rauf, die Fährfrau wollte auch sogleich ablegen. Ich sagte Stop es kommen noch zwei, schnell für alle bezahlt da trafen sie auch schon ein. Wir hatten noch 8 Minuten, mussten aber noch über die Saale. Die Rampe hatte noch nicht vollständig auf dem Ufer aufgesetzt, da saßen wir schon im Satten und fuhren mit Kette rechts und Gang 14 dem Ziel entgegen, wo wir zwei Minuten vor der Schließzeit eintrafen. Stempel rein ins Heft, den Kuchen und den Kaffee mit vor die Tür zum Tisch genommen, Pause.
Das Geschirr sollten wir vor die Tür abstellen. Jetzt hatte ich Zeit zwischen dem Verspeisen des Kuchens und dem Austrinken des Kaffees meinen Schlauch zu wechseln.
Nach dem wir gespeist hatten ging es auf dem Saale-Radweg Richtung Wettin. Nach ca. 2 km konnte Jürgen seinen Umwerfer nicht mehr betätigen. Die Kettenblätter wurden im Stand gewechselt, so musste ich meine Route kurzfristig ein wenig abändern. Es ging nicht hoch zum Bismarckturm und auch nicht über Gimritz nach Brachwitz. An der Fähre in Wettin den 3. Stempel im dortigen Holztempelimbiss geholt und weiter auf den Radweg bis nach Brachwitz. Ab Brachwitz dann auf den Weg rechtes Saale-Ufer bis zur Franzigmark.
Ab dort dann bis zum Bahnhof, wo wir dann nach 69 km und 428 HM den Zug um 15:22 Uhr erreichten. Das Wetter war besser als für den Tag vorhergesagt. Ab Quillschina war die Gegend eher unspektakulär. Ansonsten war es aber eine schöne, für uns drei unbekannte, Strecke bis Rothenburg.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute, 
ich werfe mal Terminvorschläge in die Runde:
13.11. , ab 16.11-23.11. egal(für Leute die arbeiten dürfen  
oder 29.11. 2012


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> ich werfe mal Terminvorschläge in die Runde:
> 13.11. , ab 16.11-23.11. egal(für Leute die arbeiten dürfen
> oder 29.11. 2012


Termine sind notiert. Habe heute noch zwei Grills bekommen, November ist somit sichergestellt.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Bikemaus79 am frühen Morgen zu einer Tour zum Petersberg unterwegs. Kam mir gerade gelegen, da mir noch der Stempel für den Radlerpass von der Petersberger Stempelstelle fehlte. Ich bin dann um 07:50 Uhr los zum Treffpunkt. Die Sonne schob sich schon ganz langsam am Horizont hoch.
Um 08:20 Uhr trafen wir uns am Bahnhof Schkopau, gemeinsam ging es dann mit dem Zug nach Halle. Halle Hauptbahnhof war dann um 08:35 Uhr Start. Da ich heute der Guide war, musste ich ja Vorbild sein und konnte somit nicht den kürzesten Weg durch die Leipziger Straße und den Marktplatz nehmen- Radfahrverbot- sondern nahm die Parallelstraßen bis zur Ziegelwiese.
Es ging weiter am Riveufer entlang, am Heine Felsen legte wir einen kurzen Kulturhalt ein.
Jetzt erfuhr ich endlich das der Felsen 1956 auf Vorschlag des Kulturbundes auf den Namen Heine-Felsen getauft wurde. Als wir genug von der Kultur hatten, ging es weiter am Riveufer entlang bis zum Zoo. Ich schlug den Weg auf der Seebener Straße Richtung Trotha ein. Von der Trothaer Straße bog ich dann in die Jupiterstraße ab. In einem kleinen Bogen gelangten wir dann auf die Mötzlicher Straße. Trotha verließen wir dann auf der Radfahrstraße (Franzosensteinweg) nach Nordosten in Richtung Franzosenstein.
Am Franzosenstein wieder ein Geschichtshalt, sowie gemeinsames Foto mit Dame.
Weiter ging es auf dem Weg, linker Hand sahen wir eine alte Lehmmauer, die schon teilweise eingefallen war. Ich vermute mal, dass dies eine Umfriedung des ehemaligen Gut Seeben war, genau weiß ich es aber nicht. Wir fuhren weiter nach Norden an den Mastanlagen vorbei, der Weg war mit Fuhne-Petersberg weg ausgezeichnet. Wir erreichten Kütten. Am Ortseingang folgte ich den Radweg nach Westen. Bog dann aber in der Mitte des Ortes auf Schleichwegen nach Norden ab und gelangte auf den Wanderweg zum Petersberg. Der Weg führte in Richtung und durch das Bergholz. Jetzt waren wir wieder auf den Fuhneweg und auf dem Lutherweg. Ab nördlichem Waldrand war der Weg ziemlich zugewachsen, da hat schon lange niemand mehr die Sense geschwungen.
Um 09:48 Uhr trafen wir am Museum am Petersberg ein. Türen und Fenster waren noch alle fest verschlossen, nun wir waren 12 Minuten zu früh. Also schnell noch hoch auf dem Petersberg zum Kloster und anschließen noch zum Bismarckturm. Bikemaus79 setzte sich auch gleich etliche Meter ab und hatte dann gut 50 Meter Vorsprung, als wir oben ankamen. Nun ja ich habe ja meine Übersetzung ein wenig für die Harzer Hügel optimiert, deshalb ging es bei mir nicht ganz so schnell.
Jetzt noch rüber zum Bismarckturm und hoch zur Aussichtsplattform. Wir hatten heut eine schöne Fernsicht in alle Richtungen.
Jetzt schnell zum Museum den Stempel holen und dann zum Großparkplatz am Petersberg. Hier ist der Einstieg in den Lutherweg. Auf dem Lutherweg- Schotter- nach Süden bis nach Nehlitz. Durch den Ort, ein kurzes Stück auf der L145 nach Süden und vor der Götschtalbrücke wieder auf den Lutherweg abgebogen. Der Weg führte unter der Brücke bis zur Bahnlinie vor Löbnitz.
In einem Bogen nach Osten durch Löbnitz, wieder über die Eisenbahnlinie nach Räthern. Ab Räthern auf einen Feldweg nach Süden hügelaufwärts und dann schön den Hang wieder runter und nach Gutenberg eingerollt. Auf den Lutherweg durch Gutenberg, aber am südlichen Ortsausgang verließen wir dann den Lutherweg, der bog jetzt nach Osten ab. Wir fuhren durch einen lang gezogenen Hohlweg hügelaufwärts
über die Seebener Berge weiter nach Süden bis Seeben. Seeben wurde nach Süden hin durchquert, bis wir wieder in Trotha anlangten. Wir bogen dann in die Pfarrstraße Richtung Saale Klausberge ab. Die ersten Treppen konnte ich noch nehmen, dann wurden die Stufen doch zu hoch jetzt war tragen angesagt.
Diese Ecke war für mich heute auch Premiere, den Weg kannte ich auch noch nicht. Oberhalb der Jahnhöhle hat man einen sehr schönen Blick entlang der Saale.
Dann wieder Treppen runter und auf dem Promenadenweg zum Riveufer. Jetzt die Strecke rückwärts bis zum Bahnhof, mit Abstecher zum Markt I-Punkt, Stempel Nummer zwei. Die Rückfahrt erfolgte auf dem Radweg über den alten thüringischen Bahnhof, weiter an der B91 bis Saale-Radweg. Auf dem Radweg dann Richtung Schkopau bis zum Schloss, hier den Stempel Nummer drei für Bikemaus79, danach dann Tourende nach guten 55 km und 369 HM. Ich bin dann noch weiter und hatte am Ende dann 64 km auf dem Tacho. Es hat sich gelohnt, so früh loszufahren. Die Sonne lachte auf der ganzen Tour und die Wege waren alle gut fahrbar.
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qlaaozjpjwvoxuyn


----------



## bikemaus79 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Papa,

war eine super Tour, mit zu vielen Hügeln. Aber ich habe es gepackt

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal

GLG Bikemaus 79


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
nächste Wochentour am 17.10. nach Bad Bibra.
Treffpunkt 1: 08:00 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg
Treffpunkt 2: WSF Treffpunkt per PM mit Reinhard1 abstimmen.
Treffpunkt 3: Unstrutbrücke um 10:00 Uhr, ab hier dann gemeinsame Fahrt.
Es geht dann weiter auf dem Unstrutradweg nach Burgscheidungen- Teufelskanzel- Biberbachradweg- Bad Bibra. Rücktour über Bergwinkel und das Lindetal nach Tröbsdorf bis Burgscheidungen (Schlosspark) danach wieder retour zu den Ausgangsorten, ab Weischütz trennen sich wieder die Wege. Merseburg fährt um den Nüssenberg nach Müncheroda hoch und weiter über Ebersroda und Branderoda nach Merseburg zurück.
Von WSF und Merseburg ungefähr gleiche Strecke, werden so gerade mal ca. 110 km sein.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12593


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2012)

*Novemberjrilln
*In Absprache mit dem Knobibeschaffer ist der 29.11. jetzt der Termin.
Ort der gleiche wie im Oktober, Zeit ebenfalls.*
*Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
heute war um 06:00 Uhr die Nacht vorbei. Der Wetterbericht von gestern sagte Sonne pur für den Oberharz voraus. Also war heute mal nichts mit ausschlafen, sondern um 07:00 Uhr Abfahrt über die BAB38 in den Oberharz nach Königshütte. Es galt heute, mit Gattin, 3 Harzerwandernadelstempelstellen zu finden. Um 08:45 Uhr war ich in Königshof angelangt. Es ging am Ufer der Überleitungssperre Königshütte zur Stempelstelle HWN042. Die Sonne schien, das herbstliche Laub war herrlich anzuschauen, so verging die Zeit bis zum Stempel, diesmal in etwas anderer nicht üblichen Fortbewegung, wie im Fluge.

Von Königshütte dann zurück nach Tanne und die B242 hoch bis zur Höhe. Hier dann auf dem Wander.- und Radweg 

zur Stempelstelle 044. Da ich mich mal wieder auf mein GPS verließ und nicht den Wegweisern folgte, ging es erst einmal eine Abkürzung durch einen Wald, der schon lange keine Biker, geschweige denn Wanderer gesehen hatte. das Gras und das Moos war ziemlich hoch gewachsen und durch den gestrigen Regen auch noch nass.

Nach kurzer Zeit war dann der Weg auch zu Ende, aber mir wurde in einiger Entfernung ein weiterer Weg angezeigt. Also durch das Unterholz zum Weg, der uns dann zur Stempelstelle führte.

Der Stempelkasten befindet sich in der Schutzhütte.
Und noch eins, alle jammern über fehlende Pilze in den Wäldern, da kann ich nur sagen es gibt genug.

Diese gab es wie Sand am Meer.

Das war so die heutige Sicht vom Kapitelsberg in den Oberharz, einfach herrlich.
Dann schnell zurück und noch einen Abstecher in das Grüntal zum Stempel HWN049 gemacht. Ich weiß nicht warum dort ein Kasten aufgestellt worden ist, es gibt außer einem Forsthaus nichts zu entdecken.
Danach wieder zurück in die Heimat, es war heute unvergleichlich schön im Oberharz, auch mal ohne Bike.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
wer noch Urlaub hat, kann ja am Mittwoch mitkommen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12593
Start ab Merseburg 08:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark.


----------



## leffith (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab doch erst nächste Woche Urlaub


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Hab doch erst nächste Woche Urlaub


Gut, nächsten Mittwoch geht es Richtung Eckhartsberga und Umgebung, aber großräumig.


----------



## leffith (15. Oktober 2012)

Na kannste mich und Bonsai schon mal einplanen. Wir sind dann dabei.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
heute waren Reinhard1, Harti und ich unterwegs zur Käsescheune nach Bad Bibra. Es war eine kleine Sternfahrt, die Merseburger fuhren über Baumersroda, Gleina zum Treffpunkt Unstrutbrück Laucha und die Weißenfelser kamen auf dem Saaleradweg und Unstrutradweg zum Treffpunkt. Um 10:00 Uhr war das koppeln an der Brücke festgelegt worden. Nach meiner Weg-Zeit-Berechnung müsste Harti und ich so um 09:50 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein. Wir starteten also Punkt 08:00 Uhr und trafen bei leichtem Wind aus dem Süden, also von der Seite um 09:43 Uhr am Treffpunkt ein. Wir waren die ersten. 3 Minuten später kam dann Reinhard1 an, ohne den 5. Mann, der 4. hatte um 08:00 Uhr leider wegen Krankheit ansagen müssen. Nun so sind wir zu dritt weiter auf dem Unstrutradweg bis Tröbsdorf. Ortseingang Tröbsdorf dann erst einmal die Stufen hoch, weil ich noch einen Abstecher zur Teufelskanzel eingebaut hatte.
War ganz schön schweißtreibend der Aufstieg, aber dann ging es besser auf dem Wanderweg vorwärts.
Nach ca. 700 metern trafen wir an der Teufelskanzel ein.
Danach wieder runter zum Biberbachradweg und auf dem weiter bis Bad Bibra.
In Bad Bibra noch die Stempelstelle angefahren und dann schnell zur Käsescheune, Käse bunkern bis der Rucksack nicht mehr zu ging.
In Bad Bibra stieß dann noch der ursprüngliche 5. Mitfahrer zu uns. Er hatte den Treffpunkt in WSF verpasst. So änderte ich dann auch schnell den weiteren Streckenverlauf, Harti hatte sein Trekkingrad dabei und die geplante Strecke wäre für sein Rad ungeeignet gewesen.
Also dann durch das Biberbachtal bis Burgscheidungen, im Kaffee Cosel holte sich Reinhard1 noch einen Stempel. Danach wieder auf den Unstrutradweg bis Laucha. Hier holte ich mir noch einen Stempel im Schützenhaus und dann aber schnell nach Weischütz auf dem Radweg weiter. In Weischütz trennten sich wieder unsere Wege. Harti und ich folgten jetzt den Goetheweg bis nach Müncheroda. Ab Müncheroda weiter nach Ebersroda. Ab hier ging es dann wieder auf den gleichen Weg über die Müchelhöhe zurück zum Startpunkt.
Es war heute ein super Wetter, nur weiß man nicht immer was man so anziehen soll. Jedenfalls kam ich am Nachmittag ganz schön ins schwitzen. Am Ende hatten wir 92 km und 575 HM auf dem Tacho und ich konnte noch rechtzeitig mit meiner Gattin Kaffee trinken.
Nächsten Mittwoch die letzte Stempeltour ab Bad Kösen über Kleinheringen- Bad Sulza- Eberstedt- Auerstedt- Eckhartsberga und auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis Naumburg zurück. Nähere Infos folgen demnächst.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
am Sonntag den 21.10. geht es zur vorletzten Stempeltour.
Start ist vor dem Bahnhof Merseburg um 09:30 Uhr.
*Strecke:* Merseburg/ Bahnhof- Heerstraße- Steuden- Röblingen a. See- Aseleben-  Süßer See-Höhnstedt-Schochwitz-Fienstedt- Wettin-  Gimritz-Petersberg-Teicha- Gutenberg-Seeben-Halle/Trotha-Halle Bahnhof
Ab Halle mit DB zurück nach Merseburg/WSF
Für die Anreisenden aus Weißenfels, bitte mit Hopperticket. Als Ziel Wallwitz am Automaten eingeben.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12933


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Udo, ich will Dir ja nicht in die Planung pfuschen, aber als Tipp: von Fienstedt nach Zörnitz, dort den Einstieg in den Kühlbachgrund finden (südl. vom Bach an einem Haus links vorbei, über Rasen, macht den Eindruch, als wäre es der dazugehörige Garten) und dann das Kühlbachtal lang, so kommt Ihr in der ersten Kurve der Strasse Zaschwitz-Fienstedt raus, könnt also direkt die Strasse zur Fähre fahren oder biegt über die neu gemachte Brücke links ab und fahrt an den Obstbäumen eine alte Pflasterstrasse bis zur Asphaltstrasse vor und dann zur Fähre. Das Kühlbachtal lohnt auf jeden Fall den kleinen Umweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, ich will Dir ja nicht in die Planung pfuschen, aber als Tipp: von Fienstedt nach Zörnitz, dort den Einstieg in den Kühlbachgrund finden (südl. vom Bach an einem Haus links vorbei, über Rasen, macht den Eindruch, als wäre es der dazugehörige Garten) und dann das Kühlbachtal lang, so kommt Ihr in der ersten Kurve der Strasse Zaschwitz-Fienstedt raus, könnt also direkt die Strasse zur Fähre fahren oder biegt über die neu gemachte Brücke links ab und fahrt an den Obstbäumen eine alte Pflasterstrasse bis zur Asphaltstrasse vor und dann zur Fähre. Das Kühlbachtal lohnt auf jeden Fall den kleinen Umweg!


Danke für den Tipp RR. Habe den Einstieg gefunden und werde den Schlenker in meine Strecke einarbeiten.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 24.10. startet die letzte Stempeltour für den Radlerpass 2012.
Treffpunkt: Bad Kösen Bahnhof um 10:10 Uhr
Abfahrt von Merseburg um 09:34 Uhr Gleis 4 mit Hopperticket, bitte Bad Sulza als Fahrziel angeben.
Ab Leißlingen fährt der Zug um 09:57 Uhr ab.
Strecke: Bad Kösen (Touristinfo)- Kleinheringen- Großheringen- ab Großheringen nach Süden aufwärts über den Faulgraben dann nach Westen bis Bad Sulza- Ilmradweg- Ebersleben- weiter auf der Radacht bis Auerstedt und Eckhartsberga- Ab Eckhartsberga auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis Fränkenau- Hinter Fränkenau wird auf dem Weinbergweg abgebogen- Naumburg. 
Länge ca. 47 km.
Im Anhang die Strecke geplant.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13112


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
am Dienstag, den 23.10. eine kurze Tour von Könnern nach Schkopau.
*Strecke:* Könnern Bahnhof- NSG Teufelsgrund und Saalehänge- Rothenburg (Stempel)- Wettin mit Besuch der Templerkirche- Brachwitz- Dölauer Heide- Zscherben-Holleben-Schkopau.
(50 km und um die 260 HM)
Treffpunkt: 08:20 Uhr Bahnhof Schkopau
Mit Hopperticket bis Könnern, Ankunft 09:40 Uhr.
Start:09:43 Uhr
Mit dabei *Bikemaus79*


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Udo, wir sind auch mit dabei . 
LeffiTh und Bonsaibikerin


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
heute war ich Guide für das White Rock Tourenteam zur monatlichen Teamtour. Leider waren vom Tourenteam keine Mitfahrer dabei, dafür aber Reinhard1 aus WSF und aus Merseburg Bonsaibikerin, leffith und Bikermario.
Treffpunkt war der Bahnhof Merseburg um 09:30 Uhr.
Reinhard 1 traf mit dem Zug ein, der wieder Verspätung hatte, Bikermario traf um 09:10 ein.
Zu dritt ging es Richtung Airpark hier schlossen sich dann Bonsaibikerin und leffith an.
Vom Airpark dann weiter zum Einstieg in den Schwarzeiche/Laucha- Radweg bei Annemariental. In Milzau schlug ich heute mal den Weg auf der L172 nach Bad Lauchstädt ein, die Brücke südlich Bad Lauchstädt über die ICE-Strecke ist noch nicht fertig. In Bad Lauchstädt ging es am südlichen Rand des Kurparkes entlang bis zum Radweg in Höhe des Freibades.
Auf diesen Weg dann bis nach Großgräfendorf. Ab dort dann parallel zur Bahnlinie Schafstädt bis Schafstädt. Es wurde jetzt merklich wärmer und Bonsaibikerin nutzte eine kleine Pause gleich zur Abänderung ihres Dresscodes.
Ab Schafstädt bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren bis nach Steuden zur Auffahrt auf die L164. Auf dieser dann 1,3 km nach Westen. Jetzt verließen wir die L164 und fuhren Richtung Halde. In einem Bogen fuhren wir am Rand der Asendorfer Kippe bis zum Aussichtspunkt des Tagebaus Romonta.
Hier legte ich einen kurzen Besichtigungshalt ein.
Weiter gind es, jetzt wieder Abwärts bis nach Stedten. Von Stedten ging es dann nach Röblingen a.See. Auf der Straße ging es durch den salzigen See bis nach Aseleben.
An der mit ausgehöhlten Kürbissen geschmückten Kirche vorbei zum Strandhotel, hier die erste Stempelstelle des heutigen Tages. Auf dem Radweg am Süßen See fuhren wir danach bis Seeburg.
Hinter dem Schlossberg wandten wir uns nach Osten und fuhren bis zum Mühlweg weiter. In Verlängerung des Mühlweges ging es auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden
weiter bis zum Lutherweg. Wir folgten jetzt den Lutherweg hoch nach Höhnstedt.
Punkt 12:00 Uhr trafen wir am Weingut Hofmann in Höhnstedt ein und wurden sehr unfreundlich empfangen. Die sehen uns jedenfalls nicht mehr wieder.
Ab Höhnstedt weiter auf dem Lutherweg bis nach Räther. Ab Räther dann ein Tal runter bis zur Laweke.
Weiter an der Koltermühle und  Luppmühle bis nach Schochwitz. Wir blieben auf dem Lutherweg und gelangten dann östlich von Gorsleben
an die L159. Der Lutherweg führte uns über diese Straße nach Norden weiter. In Höhe Fienstedt biegt der Lutherweg nach Fienstedt Richtung Osten ab. Wir wandten uns aber auf Empfehlung von Ritter Runkel nach Westen und fuhren bis Zörnitz.
Ritter Runkel empfahl uns den Trail durch das Kühlbachtal zu nehmen und es war es wert diesen Schlenker gemacht zu haben. Den Einstieg fanden wir sehr schnell und dann ging es auch schon rein in das Kühlbachtal. Super Trail vom feinsten, dicht am Abgrund zum Kühlbach entlang durch ein vom Laub gefärbtes Tal, einfach herrlich anzuschauen.
Am Talausgang hieß es noch einmal aufpassen, dass man nicht an den kleinen Baum hängen bleibt. Aber auch diese Hürde wurde gemeistert. Jetzt weiter zur Fähre und über die Saale übergesetzt.
An der dortigen Blockhütte Stempel Nummer zwei und Pause bei alkoholfreiem Hefeweizen, Bockwurst und Kaffee.
Nach der Stärkung dann bis nach Mücheln. Auf der Gimritzer Straße ging es an den Schwarzen Felsen vorbei hang aufwärts bis nach Gimritz.
Von Gimritz dann nach Beidersee und auf dem super Trail von Sylbitz nach Trebitz.
Ab Trebitz dann zum Museum Petersberg weiter.
Ab Museum sind wir wieder auf dem Lutherweg weiter bis Kütten. Von Kütten dann nach Süden auf der Fahrradstraße bis nach Halle zum Riveufer. Jetzt kam die gefährlichste Strecke des heutigen Tages. Das Durchschlagen am Riveufer durch die Menschenmassen erforderte unsere ganze Aufmerksamkeit.
Leider musste ich auch feststellen, dass die Erholung suchenden Hallenser ihren Müll lieber einfach auf den Wiesen liegen lassen, statt ihn wieder mitzunehmen. Unser Weg führte und dann von der Saale zum Stadtgottesacker und von dort zum Bahnhof, wo wir uns von Reinhard1 verabschiedeten, hier nach 91 km offiziell Tourende. Wir restlichen 4 fuhren dann mit dem Rad weiter über den thüringischen Bahnhof bis Merseburg zurück. Unterwegs verabschiedete sich noch Bikermario von uns, den noch einen kleinen Abstecher Richtung Kanena machte.
Am Ende waren es bei mir 106 km und 695 HM. Die Tour war super, das Wetter ging gerade so, Sonne pur und nicht zu warm. Und das Sahnehäubchen das Kühlbachtal nicht zu vergessen, danke RR für diesen Tipp.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uqtewgkoamyaowxp


----------



## leffith (21. Oktober 2012)

Es war wieder eine herrlichen Tour und ich danke Udo, allen anderen Mitfahreren, dem Wettergott und Ritter Runkel (für den herrlichen Trail) für diese schöne Sonntagstour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (21. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für die gelungene Tour. Nach dem Abstecher zu Oma bei Kaffee und Kuchen waren es dann bei mir 120 km auf dem Tacho.  Nochmal so eine schöne Strecke wie das Kühlbachtal, da hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Kasebi (21. Oktober 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Nochmal so eine schöne Strecke wie das Kühlbachtal, da hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.Gruß Bikermario



Bitte sehr. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, wir sind munter und happy zurück von unserer Tour. 
Mit einer Wasserdurchfahrt, aber diesmal nicht quer sondern mit der Stromrichtung.
War super und hat mega Spaß gemacht.
Unseren Dank an Udo


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Tour KÃ¶nnern- Rothenburg- Wettin- Brachwitz- DÃ¶lauer Heide- Merseburg Merseburg.
Um 08:00 Uhr trafen sich Bonsaibikerin, leffith und meine Wenigkeit zum gemeinsamen Einrollen nach Schkopau/Bahnhof. Das Wetter war nicht gerade einladend, leichter Nebel und seht feuchte Luft versetzt mit WassertrÃ¶pfchen.
Am Bahnhof Schkopau erwartete uns schon Bikemaus79. Wir waren VollzÃ¤hlig und begaben uns ganz Vorsichtig Ã¼ber den maroden HolzÃ¼bergang ârutschig und sehr glatt- zum Bahnsteig.
Der Zug rollte mit einigen Minuten VerspÃ¤tung in den Bahnhof ein, war aber nicht schlimm, denn die Weiterfahrt ab Halle war erst um 09:12 Uhr. Der HEX stand schon am Bahnsteig 12 bereit, so konnten wir auch schon mal einsteigen, die RÃ¤der angebremst und einen Sitzplatz gesucht und gefunden. Wir hatten noch freie Auswahl. Der HEX fuhr pÃ¼nktlich auf die Minute ab und entlieÃ uns in KÃ¶nnern genau nach Fahrplan.
Vor dem Bahnhof schnell die Satelliten gesucht und dann auf der Martha-Brautzsch-StraÃe nach SÃ¼den gerollt.
Das Wetter hatte sich noch nicht gebessert immer noch Nebel und sehr feuchte Luft. Wir stieÃen dann auf die Rothenburger StraÃe und folgten dieser weiter nach SÃ¼den.
Den ersten Abzweig in den Panenaer Grund lieÃ ich rechts liegen und fuhr weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zum Einstieg in das NSG Teufelsgrund und SaalehÃ¤nge. Bei der Streckenplanung sah ich das im Teufelsgrund eine Quelle entspringt und das Wasser zur Saale hin ablÃ¤uft. Der Einstieg wurde auch schnell gefunden.
Es ging jetzt bergab der Saale entgegen. Anfangs war der Weg noch einigermaÃen breit, aber voll nassem Laub. Man sah nicht, was sich unter dem Laub befindet, es hieÃ hÃ¶llisch aufpassen, zumal es ja auch noch fÃ¼r uns ein unbekanntes Terrain war.
Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns zur Quelle, dann war eigentlich Schluss, zumindest sah das so auf dem ersten Blick aus. Genau vor uns der Bach, da sah ich doch eine Spur von einem Moped. Also wo ein Moped lang fahren kann, da kÃ¶nnen wir erst recht durchfahren. Also rein in das Bachbett und dem Lauf des Baches im und manchmal auch am Bachrand zur Saale gefolgt.
Ich muss sagen das hat auch was mal in einem wasserfÃ¼hrenden Bachbett zu fahren. An einigen Stellen musste man schon aufpassen, dass man nicht stecken blieb, oder auf den im Bett liegenden Steinen nicht wegrutschte. 
Nasse Schuhe schon zum Anfang der Tour wÃ¤re nicht so schÃ¶n gewesen. Wir kamen aber alle wohlbehalten unten am Saale-Radweg an. 
Also den Trail kann ich nur empfehlen, macht echt SpaÃ. Auf dem Saale-Radweg ging es dann zur BiobÃ¤ckerei nach Rothenburg, hier ist die nÃ¶rdlichste Stempelstelle fÃ¼r den Radlerpass. Ab Rothenburg dann ganz unspektakulÃ¤r auf dem Saale Radweg weiter bis Wettin.
In den Kurven hieÃ es aufpassen, das nasse Laub lag Ã¼berall ideal fÃ¼r einen Abflug in die Saalewiesen. Wir gelangten nach einigen Kilometern in Wettin an, der Kiosk an der FÃ¤hre hatte noch geschlossen, so mussten wir dann doch noch zum Museum auf der Mittelburg hoch. Hier gab es dann den fÃ¼r heute letzten Stempel. Da wir ja nun schon mal oben waren und es kurz vor 11:00 Uhr war machten wir noch einen Abstecher zum BÃ¤cker Neigenfink am Nicolaikirchplatz.
Der Kaffe tat gut und die Teilchen haben wohl auch geschmeckt, zumindest hat leffith nichts Gegenteiliges gesagt. Vom BÃ¤cker noch zu einem kurzen Beobachtungshalt an der Burgmauer. Ein etwas lÃ¤ngerer Blick in und Ã¼ber das Saaletal, dann wieder runter zum Radweg und weiter bis MÃ¼cheln. Wir hatten Zeit und so machten wir noch einen Abstecher zur Templerkapelle. Auf schmaler Wendeltreppe ging es bis unter das Dach zum Schlagen der Templerglocke, ist ein muss, wenn man die Kapelle besucht.
Jetzt weiter auf dem Radweg immer bremsbereit, denn der Weg wird von einigen Pkw als AbkÃ¼rzung genutzt. Und ja genau in einer Kurve kam uns auch schon ein Taxi entgegen. Wir dann weiter, den ersten HÃ¼gel hoch zum Aussichtspunkt, gegenÃ¼ber von den Lauchenbergen, Ã¼ber der Saale. Auch von hier ein super Blick in das Saaletal, flussaufwÃ¤rts wie flussabwÃ¤rts auch bei trÃ¼ben Wetter immer ein Genuss.
Jetzt aber weiter mit RÃ¼ckenwind bis nach Brachwitz zur FÃ¤hre. RÃ¼ber Ã¼ber die FÃ¤hre, wird ja noch an einer Kette gezogen.
Von Bad Neuragoczy weiter nach SÃ¼den und der âsteinernen Jungfrauâ auch noch einen Besuch abgestattet.
Dann weiter nach DÃ¶lau und am Heidebahnhof dann auf den Bergmannssteig abgebogen. Dem Lauf des Bergmannssteig wurde nicht immer gefolgt,
wir gelangten dann aber an den nÃ¶rdlichen Rand der Grube NeuglÃ¼ck.
Am Feldrand fuhren wir immer am Rand entlang bis zum Granauer Weg. Die B80 wurde Ã¼berquert und Ã¼ber Zscherben gelangten wir dann an der Biogasanlage am Westrand von Beuchlitz an. Wir fuhren dann auf der Pappelallee weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zur K2150. Hier dann nach Osten bis zur L163 und auf dieser bis Delitz a. Berge. Von Delitz a. Berge weiter nach DÃ¶rstewitz
und am Zollrain und der Hochhalde entlang zum Bahnhof Buna. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns am FirmenauÃenzaun von DOW bis zum KÃ¶nigsbrunnen an der Laucha.
_âDer Sage nach machte hier KÃ¶nig Heinrich von Magdeburg kommend, wollte mit seinem Heer die Ungarn schlagen, mit seinem Heer Rast und lieÃ dort das Lager aufschlagen. Als echter Reiter fÃ¼hrte er hÃ¶chst selbst sein durstiges RoÃ zur Quelle und trÃ¤nkte es. Am nÃ¤chsten Tag rÃ¼ckte er Ã¼ber Merseburg sÃ¼dwÃ¤rts weiter, um sich den Ungarn zur Schlacht zu stellen. Seit dieser Zeit hat der Quell seinen Namen: Namen KÃ¶nigsbrunnen.â_
Nach der Besichtigung der Quelle dann noch 1 km bis nach Wassertal, hier dann Tourende.
Es war wieder einmal eine Tour durch eine landschaftlich sehr schÃ¶ne Gegend. Der Abschnitt Teufelsgrund war das beste StÃ¼ck an diesem Tag. Dank an meine Mitfahrer dass sie wieder ohne zu murren auch solche Abschnitte mit Bravour gemeistert haben.
Wer noch Zeit hat, morgen um 09:34 Uhr ab Bahnhof Merseburg mit Hopperticket bis Bad KÃ¶sen und dann Ã¼ber Klein,- und GroÃheringen, Bad Sulza, Eberstedt, Auerstedt nach Eckhartsberga. ZurÃ¼ck auf dem Ã¶kumenischen Pilgerweg bis Naumburg Bahnhof.
Die Strecke findet ihr hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ydyjefcxjovkjjqy


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Oktober 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> _Die ICE-Trasse bei Dörstewitz, die Asphaltstraße ideal für RR führt parrallel zur Trasse bis ins Unstruttal_


Wir haben hier neben der ICE-Trasse auf der Nordseite ebenfalls ein solches Asphaltband. Ich denke, dass ist die Baustraße um den Baufahrzeugen die Zufahrt zu jedem Punkt der ICE-Neubaustrecke zu gewährleisten.
Weiß jemand ob diese Baustraße nach Inbetriebnahme der Bahnstrecke zurück gebaut wird? Wäre eigentlich schade!


----------



## Udo1 (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
heute der Bericht von der heutigen Radlerpasstour Bad KÃ¶sen- Kleinheringen- GroÃheringen- Bad Sulza- Eberstedt- Auerstedt- Emsenbachradweg- Eckhartsberga- Auerstedt- Emsenbachradweg- Bad Sulza.
Bonsaibikerin und leffith standen um 09:00 Uhr schon unter meinem Fenster, bereit zur Abfahrt Richtung Bahnhof Merseburg. Da als Treffpunkt ja der Bahnhof ausgemacht worden war, hatte ich es heute nicht so eilig. Als ich die zwei aber sah, sputete ich mich doch ein wenig und so konnten wir drei gemeinsam zum Ticketkauf im Bahnhof Merseburg rollen. Das Wetter war wie gestern, neblig mit einer sehr hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit. Der Zug kam pÃ¼nktlich und wir hatten auch noch genÃ¼gend Platz im Radabteil. In WeiÃenfels stÃ¼rmte eine sehr starke Wandergruppe das Abteil und machte es sich auf den PlÃ¤tzen im Radabteil bequem. In LeiÃling stiegen dann Reinhard1 und Rainer aus WSF dazu. Die Ã¤lteren Damen und Herren machten gar keine Anstalten ein wenig Platz fÃ¼r die zwei RÃ¤der der beiden im Abteil zu machen. Als wir in Bad KÃ¶sen zum Ausgang wollten, versammelten sich einige noch vor der TÃ¼r. Wir dachten sie wollten auch aussteigen, sie machten beim Halt aber keine Anstalten den Zug zu verlassen so mussten wir uns noch durchdrÃ¤ngeln. Ja wenn man Ã¤lter wird, benimmt man sich manchmal wieder wie die kleinen Kinder. Ich schaffte es gerade noch so, den Zug zu verlassen.
Ab Bad KÃ¶sen schnell zur Touristinformation den Stempel abgeholt und dann unspektakulÃ¤r auf dem Saale-Radweg bis Kleinheringen zum Hotel Sonnenkalb,
hier Stempel Nummer zwei. Von Kleinheringen Ã¼ber eine Treppe runter zur HauptstraÃe und auf dieser Ã¼ber die Saale nach GroÃheringen. Die Ilm wurde durch das BrÃ¼ckenhaus Ã¼berquert,
bevor es hoch zur StraÃe des Friedens ging. Das letzte StÃ¼ck war schon heftig, wegen der Traktion, hier war ich mit meinem Gesamtgewicht absolut im Vorteil. Ohne das das Hinterrad durchdrehte konnte ich den Anstieg Ã¼berwinden. Meine Begleiter konnten leider nicht so einen Druck aufs Hinterrad aufbauen.
Auf der Lachstedter StraÃe bergauf verlieÃen wir GroÃheringen nach SÃ¼den.
Kurz vor dem Einzugsgebiet des Stelzengrabens bogen wir nach SÃ¼dwesten auf einen mit Gras bewachsenen Wirtschaftsweg ab. Der Weg zog sich unendlich (1,2 km) den Hang hoch.
Auf HÃ¶he des FrÃ¶neberges wandten wir uns nach Westen
zur Pension KrÃ¤henhÃ¼tte. Hier war ein Wanderweg ausgeschildert, den wir Ã¼ber das GrundstÃ¼ck am Hoteleingang vorbei, folgten. Nach meiner Karte mussten wir wieder leicht nach Osten zu einem Steinbruch,
da sollte dann der Serpentinenweg ins Ilmtal runtergehen. Der Weg, den wir folgten, fÃ¼hrte uns auch in den ehemaligen Steinbruch,
entfernte sich aber immer weiter von meinem Track. Also wieder retour zur Hotelpension, ich hatte noch einen Weg ausgemacht. Der war wieder als Wanderweg ausgeschildert. Wir folgten ihn dann talwÃ¤rts.
SchÃ¶ne steile schmale Abschnitte mit engen Kurven und mit einer sehr nassen dicken Laubschicht bedeckt. Der Untergrund ist naturbelassen mit sehr schmierigen Fels. Es hieÃ Obacht geben, um nicht nach der Seite den Abhang runter zu rollen.
Aber auch dieser feine Abschnitt wurde von allen gekonnt gemeistert. Unten stieÃen wir auf die Louis Braille StraÃe. Wir folgten der StraÃe bis zur SalzstraÃe und bogen sofort in einem spitzen Winkel auf einen Wanderweg berghoch ab. Der Wanderweg fÃ¼hrte parallel im Hang zur SalzstraÃe nach SÃ¼den. 
Auch hier hieÃ es aufpassen, teilweise hart am Abgrund und wieder auf naturbelassenem Untergrund der auch recht schmierig war gelangten wir nach Dorfsulza.
Weiter dann an der katholischen Kirche auf der WaldstraÃe ins Ilmtal zur Ilm runter. Wir gelangten dann auf den Ilm-Radweg, den wir einige 100 Meter folgten. Machten dann an der StraÃe âZur Wehrwieseâ einen Abstecher in den Kurpark zur Kurinformation, hier gab es den dritten Stempel. Danach wieder retour zum Ilm-Radweg und auf diesen dann bis nach Eberstedt zur historischen ÃlmÃ¼hle, ebenfalls Stempelstelle.
Von dort ca. 200 Meter zurÃ¼ck und auf den Radweg nach Norden bis nach Auerstedt ins Schlosshotel, hier ebenfalls Stempelstelle. Ab Auerstedt folgten wir den neu geschaffenen Emsenbachradweg/Radacht, der uns bis Reisdorf fÃ¼hrte. Ab Reisdorf weiter auf den sehr gut ausgeschilderten Goetheweg hoch zur Eckhartsburg. Reinhard1 und Rainer folgten dem Asphaltband bis zur Minigolfanlage. Ich entschloss mich fÃ¼r Hartcore Variante und schlug den Weg berghoch auf dem Wirtschaftsweg ein. Bonsaibikerin und leffith waren vor mir. Es ging heftig zur Sache bis kurz vor der Absenkung meiner Gabel, die letzten 50 Meter hatten dann noch unsere FÃ¼Ãe Bodenkontakt.
Sichtlich zufrieden gelangten wir dann an der Minigolfanlage an, wo Reinhard1 schon auf uns wartete. Jetzt schnell zur Burg und nichts wie rein in den Gastraum. Wir dampften alle um die Wette, die Brillen und die Linse vom Fotoapparat beschlugen umgehend. Die Jacken aus, zum AusdÃ¼nsten Ã¼ber die Lehne gehangen und schnell die GetrÃ¤nke geordert. Dann noch den letzten Stempel eintragen lassen, bevor wir uns wieder in Bewegung setzten. Eckhartsberga verlieÃen wir in Richtung Osten und bogen dann von der B87 an der Ostkante des Reisdorfer Holzes nach SÃ¼den ab. Wir erreichten den KÃ¶nig-Friedrich-Wilhelm III Weg und folgten diesen jetzt zÃ¼gig bergab bis zum Bahnhof Auerstedt. Ab hier dann auf der Radacht nach Bad Sulza zur alten Saline. Hier war das Ziel der Begierde, es gab echt ThÃ¼ringer Roster. GroÃ knackig und geschmacklich Top zum Preis von 2,- â¬ das StÃ¼ck. 
Noch einen Kaffee hinterher und dann zum Bahnhof, wo dann der Zug aus Eisenach auch pÃ¼nktlich um 14:41 Uhr eintraf. Mit dem dann wieder zurÃ¼ck in die Heimatorte. Am Ende waren es dann 38 km und 517 HM, die es auch in sich hatten. Trotz Nebel hat mir die Tour und meinen Begleitern, denke ich mal auch SpaÃ gemacht. Bad Sulza hat das Potenzial fÃ¼r eine der nÃ¤chsten Touren.
Die Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uasslpocbsjdcfzw


----------



## bikemaus79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Papa,

war eine super Tour, aber ich war k.o. Trotzdem freue ich mich schon aufs nächste Mal

GLG Bikemaus79


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2012)

So wir sind denn mal fort. Radlerpasstour nach Querfurt-Wangen-Bad Bibra- Unstrut-Radweg- Merseburg.
Werde jetzt Bonsaibikerin und leffith abholen. Wetter ist und wird noch super.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich zu einer spontanen Lebensmittelbeschaffungstour in Beuna, am Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn, der voll durch die Sonne erwÃ¤rmt wurde, Bonsaibikerin, leffith, Reinhard1 und ich als Guide. Die Anfahrt ging schnell und zÃ¼gig, war aber doch noch ganz schÃ¶n frisch. Reinhard 1 war schon am Treffpunkt.
Die Burgenlandbahn kam pÃ¼nktlich. Das Erwerben eines Tickets fÃ¼r uns 4 am Automaten im Zug war heute sehr schwierig. Wir mussten die Schaffnerin zur Hilfe rufen. Ich fand nicht die SchaltflÃ¤che fÃ¼r das MDV Gruppenticker a, 30,-â¬. Auch die Schaffnerin musste entnervt passen, so plante ich um und erwarb das LÃ¤nderticket, Preis gleich, nur konnten wir damit keine Busse im MDV-Tarifgebiet nutzen, wollten wir ja auch nicht.
Um 10:19 Uhr trafen wir in Querfurt ein, jetzt ging es hoch in das Gewerbegebiet SÃ¼d an der B180 gelegen. Hier wurden wieder am fahrbaren Fleischerwagen die Bratwurstringe aus dem Mannsfelder Land gebunkert. Mit etwas schwereren Rucksack setzten wir unserer Fahrt fort auf dem neuen Radweg parallel zur L172 bis zum Leimbacher Gasthaus an der L172. Meine drei Mitfahrer holten sich hier noch ihren Stempel fÃ¼r den Radlerpass. Da der Gasthof erst um 11:00 Uhr Ã¶ffnete, wir aber schon 8 Minuten vor der Zeit da waren, stellten wir uns auf Warten ein. Aber Achtung, der Wirt hatte uns schon gesehen und kam sofort mit Stempel und Stempelkissen zu uns raus, er wollte uns nicht im kalten Wind bis zur Ãffnung warten lassen.
Vom Gasthaus wandten wir uns nach SÃ¼den und fuhren heute mal auf der K2271 bis Oberschmon. Oberschmon durchquerten wir in sÃ¼dlicher Richtung mit der ersten etwa 10% Steigung. Von Oberschmon dann weiter nach SÃ¼den
bis nach KleineichstÃ¤dt. Auch dieser Ort wurde auf Schleichwegen Ã¼ber den KleineichstÃ¤dter Bach durchquert.
Weiter ging es sÃ¼dwÃ¤rts bis WeiÃenschirmbach. Den Ort verlieÃen wir am SÃ¼dausgang auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der in die Ronneberge fÃ¼hrt. Hier oben hatten wir einen sehr schÃ¶nen Fernblick Richtung SÃ¼dosten auf die neue ICE-BrÃ¼cke die sich Ã¼ber das Unstruttal bei Karsdorf erstreckt. Auch konnte man in Ã¶stlicher Richtung sehr gut die Schmoner HÃ¤nge mit der Spielberger HÃ¶he sowie das Elsloch und die Hahnenberge bei Steigra ausmachen. Von den Ronnebergen ging es weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zur Wegegabelung, die einmal nach Zingst und zum anderen Richtung Westen zum Ziegelrodaer Forst fÃ¼hrt. Wir schlugen den Weg Richtung Ziegelrodaer Forst ein. Die Waldkante erreichten wir am Naturdenkmal Ebigteiche.
Hier tauchten wir in den Forst ein und bewegten uns leicht bergab in einem leichten Bogen nach SÃ¼den und Osten rollend bis zum Einstieg in den Steinbruchweg. Jetzt wurden die AbstÃ¤nde vergrÃ¶Ãert, als es den Steinbruchweg runter ging. Der Weg war sehr naturbelassen unter dem Laub sah man die glatten FelsvorsprÃ¼nge und auch einige Wurzeln nicht immer, es hieÃ aufpassen.
Auf der HÃ¤lfte noch einen Blick Ã¼ber den Wangener Grund in Richtung âArche Nebraâ
und dann sofort weiter bis fast in âMariaÂ´s Gute Stubeâ gerollt. Meine Weg-Zeit-Berechnung hat wieder einmal voll hingehauen, gegen 11:50 Uhr trafen wir im Kaminzimmer ein. Heute gab es Nudelsuppe und dazu einen Pott Kaffee.
Es schmeckte wie immer kÃ¶stlich, wie man sehen kann.
Von Maria ging es dann weiter Ã¼ber die Unstrut nach GroÃwangen und dann auf der L212 nach Osten bis Wangen Am Schacht. Hier bogen wir in das Schwalbestal nach SÃ¼den ab
und gelangten leicht berghoch kurbelnd bis nach Wippach.
Ab Wippach dann 712 Meter nach Osten, jetzt auf einer Steigung von 13,3% hoch zum Kirschberg in Birkigt. Die Ortschaft verlieÃen wir am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsausgang und bewegten uns Ã¼ber die Wennunger HÃ¶he weiter nach SÃ¼den. In HÃ¶he Altenroda verlieÃen wir den Asphalt und bewegten uns auf vor Kletten strotzendem Weg
nach SÃ¼den weiter. Am Ende erst mal entkletten, das Zeug hatte sich Ã¼berall festgesetzt gehabt. Nach einigen Kilometern gelangten wir an den Waldrand des Nordhanges des Biberbachtales. Wir folgten einen Wirtschaftsweg am Waldrand nach Westen.
Hinter dem Teufelstal bogen wir nach SÃ¼den ab, jetzt ging es rasant ins Biberbachtal runter.
Auch hier mussten wir wieder sehr aufpassen, man sah auch hier nicht, was sich so alles unter der Laubschicht befindet. Unser Lauf endete auf der Thalwinkler StraÃe. Jetzt schnell zur KÃ¤sescheune und das Gesamtgewicht weiter mit lecker RÃ¤ucherkÃ¤se erhÃ¶ht. Jetzt hatten wir fÃ¼r den letzten Abschnitt die richtige Traktion fÃ¼r das Hinterrad. Noch einen Stempel fÃ¼r den Radlerpass im Hotel BibermÃ¼hle abgeholt und dann auf dem Biberbachradweg bis zum Schwimmbad weiter gerollt. Bad Bibra verlieÃen wir dann nach Osten auf dem Biberweg, oder auch Trimm Dich Pfad. Die B176 wurde auf dem Biberwanderweg nach SÃ¼den bis hinter die ehemalige Eisenbahnlinie Ã¼berquert.
Gleich hinter dem Eisenbahndamm fÃ¼hrt parallel zur Bahnlinie ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten.
Der, je weiter wie fuhren immer naturbelassener wurde und teilweise schon fast zugewachsen war.
Hier ist schon Jahre lang kein Bike mehr langgefahren. Wir kamen dann am ehemaligen Bahnhof Golzen raus.
Jetzt noch weiter 250 Meter, parallel zur alten Bahnlinie weiter, bis wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg gelangten, der und in einem Bogen nach SÃ¼dosten in den Ort Laucha fÃ¼hrte. In Laucha schnell in das SchÃ¼tzenhaus um den dritten Stempel zu holen. Die GaststÃ¤tte macht um 14:00 Uhr Mittagspause, wir kamen genau 14:02 Uhr an und welch GlÃ¼ck es war noch offen. Danach an der Stadtmauer entlang
zum Bahnhof Laucha, wo wir dann die Tour nach 38 km mit 525 HM beendeten. Mit der Burgenlandbahn dann weiter bis Naumburg und ab dort mit der DB bis WSF/Merseburg zurÃ¼ck.
Es war eine interessante Tour mit einigen mir bis dato unbekannten Wegen. Meinen Mitfahrern sei Dank, dass sie auf den HÃ¶hen immer artig auf mich gewartet hatten, euch ein schÃ¶nes Wochenende bis demnÃ¤chst zu einer neuen Tour.
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bqwlfqzfacbqiymn


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2012)

@Holger 2610,

zu Deinem Geburtstag, mit Eintritt in die reifere Jugend,
wünschen dir die BRUSTGURTFAHRER Reinhard1 und ich alle Gute, keine Stürze und Pannen und immer genügend Reifeninnendruck im Hinterrad.
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour am 31.10.
Auf dem Fuhneradweg von der Mündung ins Quellgebiet.
 Anfahrt bis Bernburg und Abfahrt ab Wolfen mit DB und Länderticket.
*
Treffpunkt 1:* Weißenfels 08:00 Uhr Bahnsteig 3
*Treffpunkt 2:* Merseburg 08:20 Uhr Bahnsteig 3
Fahrplan:
Weißenfels ab 08:05 Uhr
Merseburg ab: 08:22 Uhr
Halle an: 08:37 Uhr Gleis 9
Halle ab: 08:45 Uhr Gleis 8
Köthen an: 09:11 Uhr
Köthen ab: 09:35 Uhr
Bernburg an: 09:55 Uhr
Start am Bahnhof Bernburg um *10:00 Uhr*
  Länge ca. 66 km und 178 HM[FONT="]

[/FONT]Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12857
Wetter: 5- 8°C leicht bewölkt mit Sonnenanteil


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
am 05.11. WP-Auftakttour auf den Höhen des rechten Ilmtales um Bad Sulza.
Strecke: Ab Bahnhof Bad Sulza in Richtung Dorfsulza- Bergsulza- Brühlgrund, um die Krähenhütte sowie im Gebiet Großes Marhau.
Abfahrt ab Merseburg mit DB und Hopperticket ab 09:35 Uhr
Ab WSF 09:53 Uhr Gleis 4
Ziel Bahnhof Bad Sulza
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13112


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Mittwochstour am 31.10.
> Auf dem Fuhneradweg von der Mündung ins Quellgebiet.
> Anfahrt bis Bernburg und Abfahrt ab Wolfen mit DB und Länderticket......
> ...


----------



## kindi (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Udo,
wenn Euer Ziel Wolfen ist, müßte die Tour eigentlich 
"Fuhneradweg von der Mündung zur Quelle zur Mündung" betitelt werden.
Siehe auch Wiki!
Schöne Tour wünscht kindi.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2012)

kindi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> wenn Euer Ziel Wolfen ist, müßte die Tour eigentlich
> "Fuhneradweg von der Mündung zur Quelle zur Mündung" betitelt werden.
> Siehe auch Wiki!
> Schöne Tour wünscht kindi.


Ja kindi, das ist du hast recht, die Fuhne hat zwei Mündungen einmal die Saale und dann noch die Mulde. Ich weiß gar nicht ob es noch mehrer solcher Flüsse gibt, die entgegengesetzte Mündungen haben.


----------



## Udo1 (1. November 2012)

Hallo,
den gestrigen Reformationstag, der auch gleich der schönste Tag der Woche war, nutzten wir (Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein, Reinhard1, leffith und ich) zu einer Fuhneradtour von der Mündung in Bernburg bis zu ihrer zweiten Mündung in die Mulde.
Reinhard1 beschaffte das Länderticket, so brauchten wir 4 Merseburger nur noch um 08:22 Uhr in den Zug nach Halle dazusteigen. Der Zug in Halle Richtung Könnern verpassten wir, ich sah ihn noch aus dem Bahnhof rausfahren. Unser Zug hatte noch kurz vor Einfahrt in den Bahnhof Halle eine Zwangspause eingelegt. Nun gut war nicht so schlimm, so stiegen wir um 09:12 Uhr in den Zug nach Bernburg, der fuhr direkt durch.
Unterwegs sahen wir zig Hunderte von Wildgänsen auf den Feldern, die sich am frischen Grün des Wintergetreides und des Rapses labten.
In Bernburg Bahnhof war dann Start um 09:50 Uhr. Vom Bahnhof dann zur B185 und auf dieser bis zur Fuhnequelle an der Saale.
Nach 190 Metern hinter der Fuhne ist der Einstieg in den Fuhneradweg auf der Teichstraße. Wir folgten den Lauf der Fuhne flussaufwärts am rechten Ufer nach Süden.
Der Weg war ein befestigter Sandradweg. Die Trasse führte uns bis Baalberge.
Hier entschloss ich mich nicht den ausgeschilderten Weg weiter zufahren, sondern den Weg an der Ziegelei zu folgen, so haben wir ein Stück Ortsverbindungsstraße außen vorgelassen. Der Weg führte uns an den alten Tongruben vorbei nach Süden bis nach Plömnitz. In Plömnitz überquerten wir die Ziehte, ein kleiner Zufluss zur Fuhne und fuhren weiter nach Süden bis nach Preusslitz. Der Ort wurde ebenfalls nach Süden hin durchquert. Am südlichen Ortsausgang stießen wir wieder auf den Fuhneradweg.
Der Weg führte uns durch ein kleines Waldgebiet nach Süden an der alten Kiesgrube vorbei bis nach Wiendorf. Von Wiendorf weiter nach Süden auf die Fuhne zu bis nach Ilbersdorf. Von Ilbersdorf gelangten wir über Pfitzdorf bis nach Berwitz. Ab den östlichen Ortsausgang Berwitz fuhren wir auf einen Feldweg nach Osten weiter,
der dann in einem Bogen hoch zum Akazienberg mit 104,9 Meter den höchsten Punkt unserer heutigen Tour, führte. Auf der Höhe angekommen eine kurze Rast zum Anzugswechsel, es wurde jetzt auch schon wärmer, die Sonne hatte die Luft schon mal auf ca. 10°C aufgewärmt. Vom Akazienberg ging es auf dem Wirtschaftsweg in einem Bogen Richtung Osten bis nach Gröbzig. Hier befindet sich kurz vor dem kleinen Park ein Turm,
der jetzt als Station für die Jungen Naturschützer dient. Gröbzig verließen wir dann am südöstlichen Ortsausgang und fuhren auf dem Radweg bis nach Werdershausen. In der Mitte des Ortes wandten wir uns nach Südwesten. Auf einen etwas steinigen Wirtschaftsweg bewegten wir uns auf Schlettau zu. Auf halben Weg überquerten wir abermals die Fuhne.
Ab Schlettau dann wieder in östlicher Richtung auf einen asphaltierten Radweg neben der L144 näherten wir uns Lübejün. Östlich Löbejün sah ich in der Ferne eine Tankstelle, das war die richtige Stelle für eine Mittagspause. Punkt 12:00 Uhr trafen wir an der Tanke ein. Der Pächter war auf 5 Mann, die nicht tanken wollten, sondern nur eine BoWu haben wollten nicht eingerichtet. Die BoWu reichte nur für mich und für Reinhard1 nur für eine Knacker, dann war alles ausverkauft.
Aber Kaffee hatte er noch genügend im Angebot. Nach der Pause weiter auf dem Radweg bis nach Plötz. Am östlichen Ausgang von Plötz nach Norden bis zur Fuhne und dann direkt am rechten Ufer auf den Wirtschaftsweg
weiter nach Osten. Dieser Weg führte uns direkt bis Glauzig. Von Glauzig nahm ich eine Abkürzung und nicht die K2074 nach Görzig. In Görzig steht auf der rechten Straßenseite ein ehemaliges Spital.
Es ist ein rechteckiger Felssteinbau aus rotem Porphyr.  Es ist zweigeschossig und wurde 1686 von Bodo v. Bodenstein erbaut. Auch die kleine Dorfkirche, die sich in unmittelbarer Nähe befindet,
sollte man einen Besuch abstatten. Von Görzig fuhren wir nach Schortewitz weiter. Hier wollte ich eigentlich zum Steingrab einen Abstecher machen, folgte auch der Ausschilderung, habe dann wohl den Abzweig verpasst und zurück wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr. So ging es schnurstracks weiter über Priesdorf bis nach Cösitz. Hier machten wir aber einen Abstecher zum Schloss und Park Cösitz.
Im Park von Schloss Cösitz steht eine Blutbuche die 170 bis 240 Jahre alt sein soll und einen Stammumfang von 6,55 Meter hat.
Auf der europaweiten Hitliste belegt sie den Platz 26.
Von Cösitz nahmen wir nicht den original Fuhneradweg, der über Asphaltstraße nach Süden auf Göttnitz führt, sondern fuhren auf einen schönen Trail zw. Cösitzer Teich und Fuhne am Südufer des Cösitzer Teiches nach Osten weiter.
Hier hatten Harti und Erich mit ihren ungefederten Trekkingrädern und den superschmalen Reifen ihre Probleme beim Vorwärtskommen.
Am Ende des Trails gelangten wir wieder auf die K2063 und waren somit wieder auf dem Fuhneradweg. Jetzt war es nicht mehr weit bis nach Radegast. Die Pferde von Gestüt schauten uns schon nach, als wir an ihrer Weide vorbei fuhren.
Von Radegast ging es über Zehbitz (hier soll in der Gemarkung das Quellgebiet der Fuhne sein) und Wehlau nach Salzfurtkapelle. Der richtige Weg geht weiter nordwärts über Lennewitz, das war eine stark befahrene Straße, was wir uns ersparten.
In Salzfurtkapelle machten wir einen Abstecher zur Capelle,
steht unter Denkmalsschutz und sollte man sich unbedingt ansehen. Auf einen Wirtschaftsweg verließen wir den Ort in südlicher Richtung und standen, als wir den Lauf der Fuhne wieder folgten, jetzt in Fießrichtung Mulde,
an einem Zaun von einer Mastanlage. Also retour und weiter nach Süden bis zum nächsten Abzweig nach Osten.
Der wurde auch schnell gefunden und brachte uns wieder auf dem Original Fuhneradweg. Wir folgten den Weg nach Südosten, unterquerten die BAB 9 und gelangten dann in die Ortschaft Reuden. Wir folgten den Radweg nach Osten durch das Fuhneried
in Wolfen Nord bis nach Wolfen und bogen dann zum Bahnhof Wolfen ab. Nach 67 km und 275 HM haben wir hier die Tour beendet. Mit dem Zug um 15:10 Uhr ging es dann über Halle wieder in die Heimatorte zurück.
Die Strecke war interessant, besonders die Abschnitte an der Fuhne und dem Park Cösitz waren ein Höhepunkt der Tour gewesen. Wer den Weg noch nicht kennen sollte, sollte ihn ruhig mal fahren, einige Abschnitte, wie den Schlenker von Cösitz nach Göttnitz kann man ja außen vor lassen.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pleyvhwegxrxdhdw


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2012)

Hallo,
die Sonne lachte am heutigen Vormittag so intensiv, dass ich mich kurz zu einer kleinen Explorertour rund um den Wallendorfer See aufmachte.
Der Wind blies aber gar heftig, bis zum Ostufer, wo ich meinen ersten Stop machte war das ja O.K. gewesen.
Ab hier dann direkt auf trailigen Pfaden hart am am Seeufer weiter nach Norden.
Nach etlichen Metern gelangte ich an den Zulauf zum Wallendorfer See. Hier strömt normalerweise das Wasser aus dem Raßnitzer See in den Wallendorfer See. Heute war aber kein Wasser zu sehen das in den Wallendorfer See floß. Der Wasserspiegel des Raßnitzer Sees muss also sehr stark gefallen sein.
Trockenen Fußes konnte ich heute den kleinen Graben überqueren.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ging es dann weiter durch das Schilf.
Hier sah ich dann, dass auch der Wasserstand des Wallendorfer See enorm angesenkt ist. Das Wasser reicht sonst bis an die Graskante.
mein Weg führte weiter am Ufer entlang zum größten Berg in dieser Region dem Hirschberg. Das Ziel war das neue Gipfelkreuz.
Den Trail vom Kreuz am Osthang habe ich mir heute mal für das nächste Mal aufgehoben.
Sieht eigentlich harmlos aus auf dem Foto.
Vom Berg dann weiter am See entlang über Burgliebenau durch den Auenwald
nach Kollenbey und über Schkopau zurück zur Waschanlage.
Das letzte Stück auf dem Damm der Steinlache nach Westen bis Kollenbey war dann schon sehr heftig, die Windböen wollten mich immer zum Stillstand zwingen, was sie aber nicht geschafft hatten.
War aber eine schöne kleine Runde hart am Ufer des Sees gewesen.
Bis Sontagabend 24:00 Uhr ist jetzt erst mal Schluss, aber dann beginnt der Winterpokal mit der ersten WP-Tour von drei BRUSTGURTFAHRERN in den Ilmtalhängen um Großheringen und Bad Sulza.


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2012)

Hallo,
nächste Mittwochtour am 07.11.
Mit DB und Hopperticket von Merseburg nach Kirchscheidungen.
Abfahrt ab Merseburg 09:34 Uhr
Abfahrt ab WSF 09:53 Uhr
Abfahrt ab Naumburg mit Burgenlandbahn um 09:08 Uhr
Strecke: Kirchscheidungen- Hänge des Biberbachtales- Bad Bibra- Steinbachtal- Schloss Steinbach zu derer von Münchhausen- Gutschbachtal- Finnewanderweg Borntal- Laucha oder Freyburg.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13175


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2012)

Hallo,
heute begann der Winterpokal 2012/13. Das WP-Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER führte, mit  Bonsaibikerin, Reinhard1 und udo1, heute eine Explorer WP-Auftakttour durch. Ziel waren die Ilmtalhänge, um Bad Sulza. Mit Hopperticket ging es nach Großheringen, hier dann Start um 10:10 Uhr. Vom Bahnhof Großheringen ging es so an die 100 Meter nach Osten, um dann nach Süden zur Ilm abzubiegen.
Gleich hinter der Ilmbrücke ging es erst einmal eine Rampe mit guten 14% serpentinenartig nach oben zur Kirche Großheringen.
Das war schon mal der erste Scharfrichter an diesem Vormittag. Hinter der Kirche
bogen wir auf die Waldstraße ab und fuhren auf dieser nach Südwesten leicht bergan. Nach gut 100 Meter wurde aus der Straße ein Feldweg. Wir bewegten uns auf den östlichen Waldrand, vom Waldgebiet Großes Marhau, zu.
Hier dann in den Wald und den Waldweg berghoch gefolgt bis zu einem Feld,
hier war der Weg zu Ende. Am Feldrand weiter bis zu dem Punkt, wo wir in den Wald eingetaucht waren. Ab hier folgten wir dann einen Feldweg nach Süden leicht ansteigend. Wir bewegten uns dann nach Westen und gelangten am Fröneberg an. Vom Fröneberg weiter zur Pension Krähenhütte. Hinter der Krähenhütte führt ein schmaler Waldweg nach Osten in den ehemaligen Steinbruch. Auf einen superfeinen Trail fuhren wir durch den Steinbruch in südlicher Richtung bis zum Feldrand. Der Trail führte jetzt nach Westen bergab.
Er war schon mit einigen Schikanen bestückt, umgestürzte Bäume, die es zu überwinden galt. So gelangten wir wieder auf den Wanderweg, der von der Krähenhütte runter nach Bad Sulza führt und auch an der Krähenhütte ausgeschildert ist. Auf dem Wanderweg steil ca. 100 Meter abwärts und in der 90°-Rechtskurve dann nach links oder Osten den Hang hochgeschoben. Nach gut 100 Meter endete der Weg auf einem Plateau. Aber wir erblickten im Laub einen Pfad der weiter nach oben ging. Mit schieben und unter Ausnutzung von einem Wildwechsel gelangten wir am oberen Talhang an. Hier sahen wir wieder einen Pfad der uns wieder bergab in den Wald führte. Also auf den Weg und rein in das Waldgebiet. 20 Meter im Wald bogen wir nach Süden ab. Der Weg führte uns wieder hochwärts bis zum Waldrand. Wir folgten dann den Weg am Waldrand weiter nach Süden bis zum Herlitzenberg.
Hier tauchten wir wieder in das Waldgebiet ein und fuhren jetzt auf superschönen Trails hoch und teilweise heftig abwärts.
Der Nachteil war, es lag eine starke nasse Laubschicht auf dem Trail, der die Äste, Wurzeln und auch den Fels verdeckte.
Wir mussten höllisch aufpassen, dass keine zu Schaden kam. Der Trail führte uns serpentinenartig mit super Spitzkehren steil nach unten.
Auf den unteren Wanderweg fuhren wir dann bis zum Aussichtspunkt in Bergsulza. Von hier hat man einen einzigartigen Blick über Dorfsulza und Bad Sulza mit Park und Therme bis hin zur Sonnenburg.
Auf einen Feldweg ging es von Bergsulza weiter nach Süden bis zu einer Gartensparte. Hier befindet sich ein schmaler steiler Einstieg, der in das Brühltal runterführt. Der Einstieg ist leicht zu verfehlen, er befindet sich in der Linkskurve des Feldweges und ist leicht zu übersehen.
Es ging schon heftig auf nassem Gras bergab. Dann weiter durch das Brühltal bis zur Ilm. An der Ilm angelangt dann weiter durch den Park bis zum Pumpengestänge.
Hinter dem Gestänge führt ein Trail vor bis zum Gradierwerk.
Jetzt noch einen Abstecher zum Thüringer Rostbratwurstgrill an der Ilm, alte Saline. Hier dann bei der echten Thüringer und Kaffee eine kurze Pause. Danach sofort weiter nach Oberneusulza. Hier beginnt der Wanderweg hoch zur Sonnenburg. Unten waren noch ein paar Stufen, die wir leider schiebend überwinden mussten, dann aber im Sattel die Serpentinen hoch bis zur Sonnenburg.
Ab der Sonnenburg folgten wir den Himmelreichwanderweg, der uns auch eine sehr schöne Aussicht über das Saaletal bescherte.
Auf den Feldwegen hieß es wieder aufpassen. Der Regen des gestrigen Tages hatte die Spurrillen recht schmierig gemacht, man musste ganz schön aufpassen, um nicht das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren. Auf dem Himmelreichwanderweg ging es dann bis zur Gaststätte Himmelreich. Ab hier dann auf dem Geopfad oberhalb des Steilufers der Saale
runter nach Bad Kösen zum Bahnhof. Nach guten 23 km und 530 HM war dann die Tour beendet.
Im Frühjahr, wenn es trocken ist gibt es noch einmal diese Tour, es sind noch einige Trails vorhanden, die wir noch nicht gefahren sind. Auf jedem Fall ein schönes Gebiet für die Downhillfraktion von Naumburg, wenn sie es noch nicht kennen sollte, dann sollten sie durchaus mal hinfahren.

Hier die Strecke:http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qrtsytxoraembwfd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2012)

Hallo,
das Wetter heute war nicht gerade angenehm zu nennen. Sturm aus Westen. Da habe ich unsere Tour durch die Wälder und Täler von Bad Bibra und Steinbach mal abgesagt. 
Dafür bin ich dann durch das Saaletal parallel zum Sturm nach Weißenfels und habe einiges neues entdeckt.
Der Saaleradweg am Hochhaus Schwimmbad Merseburg ist gesperrt. ich wollte natürlich wissen warum. So bin ich ein wenig den Saaleradweg Richtung Leuna weiter gefahren. In Höhe Ockendorf wird eine Brücke erneuert, 

dass hieß für mich über das Feld einen Umweg suchen, der auch gefunden wurde. 

Die junge Dame, in der Bildmitte, half ich dann noch den Graben zu überwinden.
Auf der anderen Brückenseite ging es dann, auf den frisch neugeschaffenen Radweg, weiter bis kurz vor Leuna.

Sogar die alten Pfeiler wurden instandgesetzt, man hat wohl vor dort Tore einzuhängen. In Höhe der ersten Häuser wird die zweite Brücke erneuert.

Danach ist dann wieder freie Fahrt. Bis Weißenfels brauchte ich heute etwas länger als üblich. Die Rückfahrt war etwas beschwerlicher, Wind von vorn.
Aber dafür wieder einige WP-Punkte eingefahren.


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2012)

Hallo,
am heutigen schönsten Tag der Woche waren Bikemaus79, Reinhard1 und ich an Saale, Wethau und Unstrut unterwegs. Mit Bikemaus79 im Zug um 08:33 Uhr ab Schkopau bis nach Weißenfels, wo schon Reinhard1 auf uns wartete. Gemeinsam dann auf dem Saale-Radweg, an der Oeblitzschleuse vorbei bis nach Schönburg.
In Schönburg Richtung Naturdenkmal Luthereiche. Die am 31.10.2017 ihren 100. Tag der Pflanzung begehen wird.
Am Westrand des Kirchholzes ging es bergauf nach Süden.
Auf der Höhe angekommen stürzten wir uns wieder bergab in den Mühlgrund
und kamen am Panisch Haus auf dem Mühlenwanderweg. Wir fuhren auf dem Mühlenwanderweg durch das Kroppental weiter nach Süden. Am steinernen Engel ein kurzer Halt und dann weiter über die Wethau bis nach Wethau zur Stempelstelle. Bikemaus79 brauchte noch den Stempel für ihren Radlerpass. Danach an der Wethau entlang wieder retour bis zum Saale-Radweg. Auf dem Saale-Radweg ging es bis zur Hennebrücke.
In der dortigen Sektmanufaktur holte sich Bikenaus79 den zweiten Stempel. Nach der Sektmanufaktur weiter auf dem Saale-Radweg linkes Ufer. Der Radweg wird hier zurzeit von Grund auf neu gebaut.
Wir gelangten, nach dem wir die Baustelle hinter uns gelassen hatten, an der Fähre am Blütengrund an. Jetzt fuhren wir auf dem Unstrut-Radweg bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und leichten Rückenwind weiter bis nach Freyburg. Gleich hinter dem herzoglichen Weinberg, in Höhe des griechischen Restaurants ging es dann den Eselsweg hoch zur Neuenburg, hier gab es neben der herrlichen Aussicht in das Unstruttal,
noch den dritten Stempel auf der heutigen Tour.
Die Neuenburg verließen wir durch das Osttor. Linker Hand stand der Lange Heinrich und schaute über Burganlage und Untrutttal. Vor zwei Jahren wollte ja Condomi diesen Bergfried in einem Kondom hüllen, was die Stadtväter von Freyburg nicht so toll fanden. Auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg fuhren wir dann weiter in die Alte Göhle,
einem Waldstück östlich Freyburg. An der Napoleonseiche verließen wir die Alte Göhle und fuhren dann auf dem Fürstenwanderweg auf dem Luftschiff
bis nach Pettstädt. Hier verabschiedete sich Reinhard1 von uns. Wir folgten den Pilgerweg weiter und versuchten noch eine ältere Bikerin einzuholen, die ganz entspannt leicht ansteigend vor uns fuhr. Der Abstand verringerte sich nicht, ich zweifelte schon an meine Kondition, bis ich dann sah, als sie abbog, dass sie mit Elektrokraft unterwegs war.
Nach 3 Stunden und 50 Minuten reine Fahrzeit gelangten wir an der Tanke in Merseburg, zum Bike waschen, an. Hier war dann die Tour nach 55 km und 355 HM beendet. War eine schöne Tour bei Sonne satt und Rückenwind ab Freyburg. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe meinen Mitfahrern auch.


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nächste Mittwochtour am 07.11.
> Mit DB und Hopperticket von Merseburg nach Kirchscheidungen.
> Abfahrt ab Merseburg 09:34 Uhr
> ...


Hallo,
die ausgefallene Tour vom 07.11. wird am 14.11. nachgeholt.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13175
Abfahrtszeiten, wie oben, bleiben bestehen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2012)

Hallo,
da die Winterpokaleröffnunstour mit Kasebi ab Hermsdorf nach Bad Köstritz, auf diversen Wurzel und anderweitigen Trails wegen Unfahrbarkeit durch den Regen, nicht stattgefunden hat, fuhren Bonsaibikerin, leffith und ich in einem Regenradarloch ab 11:00 Uhr um den Geiseltalsee.
Locker ging es vom Airpark in Richtung Heerstraße. Um 11:11 Uhr musste ich noch schnell die 5. Jahreszeit mit einem kleinen Tusch einläuten. Die Pfannkuchen hatte ich vergessen, die lagen noch zu Hause und warteten auf meine Rückkehr. Über Blösien gelangten wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg am Fuße der Tagebauhalde
zum See. In Uhrzeigerrichtung ging es bis nach Frankleben. Hier ist man wohl dabei den neuen Badestrand zu errichten. Am Ufer viele große Kieshaufen, die dort sicherlich noch ausgebreitet werden sollen. Weiter ging es am See, auf dem sich heute das Wasser nicht kräuselte, bis nach Neumark zum Aussichtsturm, hier wollten wir eigentlich einen Kaffee trinken, war aber noch geschlossen der Imbisswagen. Also weiter bis zur Marina Mücheln. Der Imbiss ist geschlossen bis zum Frühjahr, dafür gibt es seit gut 1,5 Wochen im Piergebäude ein nettes kleines Kaffee, das auch in der Woche geöffnet hat. Hier dann Kaffeepause. Nach der Pause weiter zum Campingplatz und auf dem unteren Rundweg weiter, bis wir wieder auf den Hauptweg stießen. Jetzt in WP-Geschwindigkeit hoch zum Weinberg. Die Rampe habe ich mal ausnahmsweise heute ausgelassen. Bonsaibikerin ging die Anstiege wieder mal hoch wie eine Gazelle und ließ uns wieder mal sehr alt aussehen, lag sicherlich auch unseren anderen Übersetzungsverhältnissen.
Am Weinberg wurden wir von den Buren-Ziegen begrüßt,
die sich im Weinberg und neben dem Rundweg rumtrieben. Man roch sie schon von Weitem. Auf guten 600 Metern mussten wir dann die Geschwindigkeit etwas verringern, um nicht vom Ziegenkot besprenkelt zu werden. Ab Weinberg begann wieder der schönste Abschnitt hügelabwärts bis zur Halde Blösien.
Am Fuße der Halde dann auf einen feinen, leider kurzen Trail, an der Westseite bis nach Blösien. Die BAB A38 wurde überwunden, ab hier fing es dann auch endlich zu tröpfeln an. Nach guten 11 WP-Punkten war die Tour dann beendet. Gerade richtig zur Kaffeezeit bei Pfannkuchen und kölschen Liedern meiner Lieblingsbands Höhner, Brings und Bläck Fööss.


----------



## bikemaus79 (11. November 2012)

Hallo Papa,

war wieder eine suuuuuuuuuuuuper Tour. Hat wie immer Spaß gemacht und ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal 

LG Bikemaus79


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2012)

Hallo,
wer morgen noch mit möchte zu unserer Mittwochstour http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13175
, der sollte sich um 09:30 Uhr am Bahnhof Merseburg oder um 09:53 Uhr am Bahnsteig 4 in WSF einfinden.  @_Bonsaibikerin_, Abfahrt bei mir um 09:05 Uhr, lockeres WP-rollen bis zum Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2012)

Hallo,
heute holten wir die Tour vom 07.11. nach. Bonsaibikerin und ich fuhren ab Merseburg um 09:34 Uhr ab. In Leißling stieg Reinhard1 noch dazu. Der Zug hatte in Naumburg schon 5 Minuten Verspätung, so schafften wir gerade noch so die Burgenlandbahn. Räder rein und schon setzte sich die Bahn in Bewegung. Das Saaletal war in dichtem Nebel gehüllt. Im Unstruttal lichtete sich der Nebel ein wenig. Um 10:35 Uhr war dann Start ab Bahnhof Kirchscheidungen. Die Sonne kam langsam durch und je weiter und höher wir kamen lichtete sich der Nebel und die Sonne wies uns den Weg
in den Thalwinkler Wald. Wir tauchten jetzt in den Wald ein und fuhren auf einen mit dicker Laubschicht bedeckten Waldweg nach Westen weiter.
In einem Bogen gelangten wir dann an die Schanzen östlich von Thalwinkel. Hier war der etwas breitere Hohlweg erst einmal zu Ende.
Aber wir erspähten im Laub einen Trail, der stark talwärts führte. Im Sommer, wenn alles trocken ist, ist das eine super Abfahrt. Wir bewegten uns heute auf dem nassen Laub etwas langsamer, wegrutschen war vorprogrammiert. Den Wald verließen wir westlich von Thalwinkel.
Es ging jetzt über eine Wiese und gelangten dann an die Rosenhahnmühle. Ab hier dann in den Ort und auf dem Biberbachradweg weiter bis Bad Bibra zur Käsescheune. Nachdem wir unser Rucksackgewicht erhöht hatten, fuhren wir auf dem Gutschbachradweg weiter durch Bad Bibra in südwestlicher Richtung. An der Marienkirche und Friedhof von Steinbach folgten wir den Steinbachwanderweg nach Westen. Der Weg führte immer parallel zum Steinbach. Nach dem Eintauchen in den Wald wurde der Weg auch gleich schlammig. Trekkingfahrer hätten hier schon mal das Handtuch geworfen. Wir hatten mit unseren MTB schon leichte Schwierigkeiten nicht im Schlamm stecken zu bleiben. Das änderte sich erst als wir den Steinbach über die kleine Holzbrücke überwunden hatten.
Jetzt ging es stetig Berg hoch bis nach Wallroda. In Wallroda schlug ich den Weg ein der uns wieder zum Steinbach runter führte. Die Abfahrt war schon grenzwertig. Schlamm bis ins Tal, mit kleinen Wildschweinsuhlen versetzt.
Hier stecken bleiben hätte fatale Folgen für die Füße gehabt. Dann sah ich links von mir über den Steinbach einen Weg, der etwas höher am Hang entlang führte. Ich dachte so bei mir, Weg etwas höher, der kann nur trockener sein als der auf dem wir jetzt fuhren. Also eine Stelle zum überwinden des Baches gesucht und auch gefunden. Mit gegenseitiger Unterstützung wurde der Bach dann auch trockenen Fußes überquert.
Weiter ging es auf dem oberen Weg, der wie sich herausstellte auch nicht besser war als der auf dem wir gerade noch gefahren sind. Die Geschwindigkeit bewegte sich im einstelligen Bereich. Durch das Laub sah man nicht immer die Schlammlöcher, was das Ganze auch nicht gerade angenehmer machte. Nach anstrengender Schlammfahrt gelangten wir dann am Schlossteich vom Schloss Steinburg an.
Hier wohnten derer von Münchhausen. Das Schloss machte auf uns einen traurigen Anblick. Wir folgten den Wanderweg weiter nach Westen bis in das Quellgebiet des Steinbaches. Hier bogen wir dann nach Süden hangaufwärts ab. Als die Räder durchdrehten, mussten wir dann letztendlich schieben. Wir erreichten den Waldrand und trafen dort auf eine Straße, die uns nach Borgau führte. Einmal auf der Hauptstraße bergab durch den Ort und dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Südosten bergauf abgebogen.
In einem Bogen nach Osten weiter auf eine Wiese,
diese überquert, einwenig durch das Unterholz und dann auf den dort gefundenen Weg runter in das Gutschbachtal.
Hier gelangten wir wieder auf den Gutschbachradweg, der uns dann nach Osten durch das Tal bis nach Steinbach führte.
In Steinbach trafen wir auf die B250 und folgten dieser so 350 Meter nach Süden. Hier folgten wir einen Waldweg nach Osten immer stetig ansteigend bis hoch zur Waldkante am Godschberg. Oben angekommen hatten wir uns die Pause redlich verdient.
Aber hier war auch der Weg zu Ende, wie ich leider feststellen musste. In 515 Meter östlicher Richtung verlief ein Wirtschaftsweg von Süd nach Nord das war das Ziel. Nun gut der kürzeste Weg führte über das Feld, nach 50 Metern hatten wir Ballonreifen.
So entschlossen wir uns an der Waldkante, in einem Bogen, entlang zu fahren und zu schieben.
Ungefähr 10 Meter vom Weg drehte sich mein Hinterrad nicht mehr. Also wurde das Bike dann bis zum Weg gezogen.
Auf dem Weg eine kurze Grobreinigung, aber nur so viel, dass sich die Räder wieder drehen konnten. Auf dem Weg dann nach Norden weiter, jede Pfütze wurde mitgenommen, um das Bike einigermaßen sauber zu bekommen. Auch hier war rutschen angesagt, aber der Dreck viel langsam ab.
An der Wegespinne Holzberg bogen wir nach Osten ab und folgten den Weg bis Krawinkel. Am Ortsausgang bogen wir auf den Finnewanderweg ab und fuhren in das Borntal rein. Der Weg war mit tückischen unter Laub versteckten Steinen durchsetzt.
Am Ende des Tales bogen wir zur Straße ab auf der wir dann bis nach Laucha rollten.
Der Zug nach Naumburg verpassten wir um 5 Minuten. So entschlossen wir uns auf dem Unstrutradweg, über Freyburg bis nach Naumburg zum Bahnhof, weiter zu fahren. Reinhard1 verabschiedete sich dann von uns an der Saalebrücke in Roßbach und folgte den Saaleradweg bis WSF. Wir weiter zum Bahnhof und gönnten uns beim dortigen Bäcker erst einmal einen Kaffee und was lecker süßes. Man wurde neugierig von den älteren Mitbürgern betrachtet, na ja wir sahen ja auch nicht gerade sauber aus mit unseren Bikes.
Der Zug kam pünktlich, wir beide rein und in Merseburg dann gleich noch zum Kärcher, die Grundfarbe kam wieder zum Vorschein. Trotz Schlamm war es eine schöne Sonnentour. Auf 48 km hatten wir am Ende 630 HM gefahren und die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag dann auch noch im zweistelligen Bereich.
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jigqjwrdkzgqjdyl


----------



## _torsten_ (14. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


>


Und wer hat den Bahnhofsfußboden gewischt?


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine Tour?
Merseburg-Querfurt und Weidatal- Merseburg
Werde um 09:03 am Parkplatz Airpark entlangfahren, wer also noch mit möchte sollte dann am Parkplatz stehen. 
@ _Bonsaibikerin_,
ich hol dich um 09:00 Uhr ab.


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte nur noch mal an das WP-BRUSTGURTFAHRERgrillen am 29.11. erinnern.
Teilnehmer bis jetzt:
Bonsaibikerin;
leffith;
kasebi;
Andi65;
Bikermario
udo1;
dann müsste ja ein Grill ausreichen.
Ich bringe Glühwein mit (natürlich alkoholfrei)
Der Wetterbericht für den Abend Dunkel; Temperatur zw. 0°C und -2°C
Also warm anziehen und nicht zu schnell fahren während der Anfahrt.


----------



## leffith (15. November 2012)

Ich bringe Brötchen, Grillzange, Senf und Bonsai mit


----------



## ohmtroll (15. November 2012)

Hallo Udo,

die Abwesenheit des Radlerkaisers im Saale-Elster-Auenland wurde von mir am Mittwoch nachmittag schamlos ausgenutzt, um in Deinem Wohnzimmer eine Runde zu drehen 
Da ich am Abend zum Guitar-Masters Konzert mit [Werbung an] Andy McKee, Preston Reed und Antoine Dufour [Werbung aus] nach Leipzig wollte, habe ich mir kurzerhand etwas mehr Zeit genommen und bin zur Mittagszeit in Halle aufgeschlagen.

Vom Weinberg ging es an der Saale entlang Richtung Süden, auf einem schönen Trail an der Pferderennbahn vorbei.





Daran schloß sich eine Umkurvung der Rabeninsel an.





Immer weiter an der Saale östlichem Strande Richtung Beesen.





Ohne Besuch der Maya Mare Schwimmbecken weiter über die Elsterbrücke in die Elsteraue und unter Mammutbrückenbauten der Deutschen Bahn hindurch.





Hinter Kollenbey bin ich leider falsch abgebogen und auf der vielbefahrenen L183 gelandet, welche ich allerdings schnurstracks über den Auenweg in Richtung Merseburg verlassen habe.









In Merseburg dann über zwei Spitzkehren hoch zum Schloßplatz.





Eine Runde drumrum und die beiden Kehren wieder runter 
Jetzt ging es also wieder zurück nach Norden. Zuerst Saaleradweg, hinter Schkopau dann Radweg.
Blick links





Blick rechts





Die Zeit war fortgeschritten, also Strasse nach Rockendorf und über den Auenweg nach Benkendorf, danach den schönen Mühlenweg nach Holleben.
Über Angersdorf und Kinderdorf in Ha-Neu dann nach Nietleben und in die Heide.
Recht fix wurde das Licht weniger und so bin ich zwecks Winterpokal noch etwas im Wald rumgedüst, bis ich zum Weinberg zurück bin.
Die 61km haben mir viel Spass gemacht.
Und auch wenn es schon November ist, sieht man, wie schön eine Auenlandschaft auch in Großstadtnähe sein kann...


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2012)

Hallo Ohmtroll,
hast eine schöne Tour gemacht. Du hast recht, auch im Herbst sieht der Auenwald bei uns auch schön aus und es ist alles Flachland.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. November 2012)

Dafür ist aber der Boden z.T. unterhalb der Silberhöhe oder am Pfingstanger so holprig, da brauch ich keine Höhenmeter dazu.
Aber schön, daß ohmtroll den Single-Trail an der Pferderennbahn gefunden hat, den kannten bis vor zwei Jahren keine fünf Hallenser. Wie überhaupt die meisten Wege (da gibts ja noch viel zu entdecken) an der Saale+Elster bei uns Hallensern nicht sonderlich populär sind. Daher haben sich das ja auch die Merseburger ganz frech unter den Nagel gerissen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dafür ist aber der Boden z.T. unterhalb der Silberhöhe oder am Pfingstanger so holprig, da brauch ich keine Höhenmeter dazu.
> Aber schön, daß ohmtroll den Single-Trail an der Pferderennbahn gefunden hat, den kannten bis vor zwei Jahren keine fünf Hallenser. Wie überhaupt die meisten Wege (da gibts ja noch viel zu entdecken) an der Saale+Elster bei uns Hallensern nicht sonderlich populär sind. Daher haben sich das ja auch die Merseburger ganz frech unter den Nagel gerissen.


Genau so ist es. Aber einige eurer Trail habe ich auch schon gefunden.


----------



## ohmtroll (16. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dafür ist aber der Boden z.T. unterhalb der Silberhöhe oder am Pfingstanger so holprig, da brauch ich keine Höhenmeter dazu.


Da hilft nur: Gas geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2012)

Hallo,
heute traf ich mich mit Bonsaibikerin zu einer Tour Merseburg- Querfurt- Weidatal- Merseburg.
Gestartet sind wir um 09:00 Uhr und waren auch pÃ¼nktlich 09:03 Uhr am Treffpunkt Parkplatz Airpark. Es stand aber kein weiterer Mitfahrer am vereinbarten Punkt, so rollten wir gleich weiter zur HeerstraÃe. Die Sicht war besser als gestern, es war Hochnebel und nasskalt. Wir fuhren auf dem âDrei StÃ¤dte Radwegâ Ã¼ber LangeneichstÃ¤dt, an der Warte vorbei bis Querfurt. Auf der Querfurter Platte war es ein wenig kÃ¤lter, die BÃ¤ume waren alle noch im Raureif gehÃ¼llt.
Im Querfurter sÃ¼dlichen Gewerbegebiet gÃ¶nnten wir uns erst einmal eine kleine Kaffeepause. Der warme Kaffee tat gut. Danach zum Kreisel Westausgang Querfurt, Abzweig zur Burg. Durch die Stadt, am Rathaus vorbei und runter zur Querne. Wir folgten jetzt den Weg an der Querne bis zur TeufelsmÃ¼hle und folgten jetzt den Himmelscheibenweg bis Obhausen. Am nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsausgang bog der Himmelsscheibenweg nach Norden auf eine OrtsverbindungsstraÃe die nach Kuckenburg fÃ¼hrt ab. Wir bogen aber nach SÃ¼den, fuhren ca. 50 Meter und bogen dann auf eine Wiese ab. Die Fahrspuren fÃ¼hrten uns zu einer BrÃ¼cke, die Ã¼ber die Weida fÃ¼hrt. Am rechten Ufer dann weiter bis zur ZuckermÃ¼hle. Dort erkundigte ich mich bei zwei Einheimischen, wie wir am besten in das Weidatal einsteigen kÃ¶nnten.
Die Info war super und so gelangten wir in einem Bogen wieder an die Weida.
Der Weg war nicht allzu oft befahren worden, wie wir feststellten. An der GriebitzschmÃ¼hle schauten uns noch zwei StrauÃe nach, als wir auf dem Weg durch eine Streuobstwiese fuhren.
Jetzt waren wir im NSG Kuckenburger Hagen angelangt. Der Weg wurde immer schmaler je weiter wir nach Norden fuhren.
Linker Hand die Weida und die ehemalige Bahnlinie. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte jetzt ein wenig am Osthang des Tales hoch. In HÃ¶he Ortsmitte Kuckenburg Ã¼berquerten wir die Bahnlinie und die Weida, wo wir wieder auf den Himmelsscheibenweg trafen. Ab hier mussten wir den Radweg folgen, der uns zur BAB 38 WeidabrÃ¼cke fÃ¼hrte.
Hier gab es ja gestern den Unfall mit den Ã¼ber 70 Fahrzeugen. Am Ortseingang von Esperstedt verlieÃen wir den Himmelsscheibenradweg und fuhren weiter zum ehemaligen Bahnhof Esperstedt. Esperstedt verlieÃen wir am Ã¶stlichen Ausgang und fuhren dann auf der StraÃe bis zur L164 die nach Teutschental fÃ¼hrt weiter. Vor uns jetzt die Halde Stedten. Dort wollte ich heute einen Abstecher machen. Leider mussten wir die L164 720 Meter nach SÃ¼dosten folgen. Dann aber fÃ¼hrte ein Weg hoch zur Halde. Oben angekommen standen wir dann auf ein Plateau, auf dem etliche Windenergieanlagen aufgestellt waren. Meine Karte zeigte keine Wege mehr an, so folgten wir einfach den Weg weiter der uns nach Norden zu einem Weinberg auf der Halde fÃ¼hrte.
Hier bog der Weg dann nach Nordwesten ab, Richtung Osten kein Durchkommen. Also retour und auf einen Weg, der zur entferntesten Windenergieanlage nach Osten fÃ¼hrte. Auch hier war der Weg zu Ende.
Also wieder zurÃ¼ck wie wir gekommen waren bis zur L164 und auf dieser dann bis zum Abzweig nach Steuden weiter. Steuden dann weiter zur Kirche, wo wir den Ort auf der GrÃ¤fendorfer StraÃe wieder verlieÃen. Auf der Friedensallee ging es dann weiter in Richtung Osten bis zur L173. Hier einige Meter nach Norden, um dann auf die K2150 wieder nach Osten abzubiegen. Am letzten Feldrain vor der BAB 143 bogen wir dann nach Westen ab. Auch hier wieder neu aufgestellte Windenergieanlagen. Der Weg, auf dem wir fuhren, wurde zu einer BaustraÃe ausgebaut. So gelangten wir zu einer BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die BAB 143. Wir Ã¼berquerten hier die BAB und fuhren auf dem Goetheweg bis nach Delitz a. Berge. Hier genehmigten wir uns noch einen Kaffee zum AufwÃ¤rmen und fuhren anschlieÃend Ã¼ber DÃ¶rstewitz zum Zollrain nach Schkopau. Auf dem Weg neben der Eisenbahnlinie Merseburg- SchafstÃ¤dt fuhren wir dann bis Wassertal. Von dort dann zur B91 vor und auf dem Radweg wieder zum Ausgangspunkt unserer heutigen Tour.
Wir hatten am Ziel 74 km zurÃ¼ckgelegt und 390 HM Ã¼berwunden. Der schÃ¶nste Abschnitt der heutigen Tour war der Weg ab Obhausen in und durch das Weidatal bis Kuckenburg. FÃ¼r den WP brachte uns die Tour dann noch jeweils gute 20 Punkte ein.
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nkkmanyjeugxrnsb


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2012)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch eine kleine Tour von Merseburg nach WSF- Wethau-Mertendorf-Osterfeld-Rippach-Saaleradweg MERSEBURG.
Start 08:30 Uhr Penny Parkplatz an der B91.
Wsf Treffpunkt 2 Eisenbahnübergang der Burgenlandbahn in WSF/West um 10:00 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13582


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2012)

Hallo,
am Sonntag waren Bonsaibikerin,leffith,kasebi und ich zu einer Tour durch Thüringen. Es ging von Weimar aus über Bad Berka nach Erfurt, gespickt mit Trailanteil und Höhenmetern.


Der Tourbericht ist diesmal hier veröffentlicht: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10074968&postcount=782
und hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10077143&postcount=793


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (21. November 2012)

Wow, das nenn ich mal eine "kleine Mittwochstour".
Aua, mein Hintern. 107km, 6 Std., .
Ich bin da mal auf den Tourenbericht gespannt
Trotzdem- jeder Zeit wieder, (im Urlaub)
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Wow, das nenn ich mal eine "kleine Mittwochstour".
> Aua, mein Hintern. 107km, 6 Std., .
> Ich bin da mal auf den Tourenbericht gespannt
> Trotzdem- jeder Zeit wieder, (im Urlaub)
> LG Bb


Tourbericht kommt etwas später.
Am Freitag, Start 08:30 Uhr. Wind aus SSW Stärke 6.
Genaue Strecke folgt noch.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (21. November 2012)

Sehr gut. Die Strecke. Ich lass mich überraschen. Wie laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange wird immer wichtiger.
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2012)

Hallo,
gestern Nachmittag war ich noch mit Bonsaibikerin zu einer kleinen Tour um den Geiseltalsee aufgebrochen. Das Wetter war sehr bedeckt, aber es herrschte Windstille am und auf dem See.
Im Hafenkontor noch einen Kaffee und dann weiter zum Weinberg hoch. Ab Weinberg heißt es zur Zeit aufpassen und langsam fahren, der Kot von den Burenziegen der auf der Fahrbahn liegt spritz gewaltig hoch wenn man schnell fährt. Am östlichen Ende der Klobikauer Halde haben wir dann noch einen neuen Weg zur Anhöhe zw. Rundweg und See gesucht und auch gefunden. Von hier hat man einen ganz neuen Ausblick auf und über den See.
Die Abfahrt war super, aber leider etwas zu kurz.
Wie ich dann heute noch aus der Zeitung erfahren habe, muss es gestern bei Mücheln noch einen Verkehrsunfall auf dem Rundweg gegeben haben. Ein Biker ist mit einem PKW zusammengestoßen.
Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass einige PKW den Rundweg befahren, die aber sicherlich nicht zum Geiseltalseeverein gehören und auch keine Jagdpächter sind. Ob der Fahrer, der in den Unfall verwickelt war, eine Berechtigung hatte stand leider nicht in der Pressenotiz. Also Aufpassen, wenn ihr am See unterwegs sein solltet, es könnten euch auch noch Quads begegnen.


----------



## Bikermario (21. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich hab am Samstag auch ne kleine Tour gemacht, dabei bin ich um den Geiseltalsee unten an der Wasserkante lang gefahren und hatte dabei super Wetter wie man an den Bildern sehen kann. Na mal sehen ob es nochmal so schön wird für ne neue Tour. 
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich hab am Samstag auch ne kleine Tour gemacht, dabei bin ich um den Geiseltalsee unten an der Wasserkante lang gefahren und hatte dabei super Wetter wie man an den Bildern sehen kann. Na mal sehen ob es nochmal so schön wird für ne neue Tour.
> Gruß Bikermario


Das Bike ist aber ziemlich sauber geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2012)

Hallo,
am Freitag um 08:30 Uhr Start zu einer Tour. Grobe Richtung: Merseburg-Mücheln-Gleina-Burgscheidungen-Nebra-Memleben-Ziegelrodaer Forst-Querfurt-Merseburg.
6 Stempel können eingefahren werden.


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2012)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag starteten Bonsaibikerin und ich schon um 08:30 Uhr, bei trübem Wetter. Da am Treffpunkt niemand war, konnten wir gleich weiterfahren und gelangten nach 32 Minuten am Südfeldsee Nordostufer-Parkplatz an. Der Wind blies uns von Südwest etwas stärker entgegen. Ein Blick Richtung Hohenmölsen, Südosten, zeigte uns, dass die Sachsen und im Burgenlandkreis schon die Sonne zum Vorschein kam. Also schnell zum Treffpunkt 2. Die Saalebrücke in Weißenfels überquerten wir dann nach 62 Minuten schon im Sonnenschein. Auf dem Saale-Radweg dann nach WSF-West, hier am Bahnübergang wollte Reinhard1 auf uns warten. Wir waren etwas zu zeitig, er war noch nicht da, so machten wir noch eine Ehrenrunde durch das Wohngebiet, ist ja Winterpokal und da zählt ja bekanntlich jede Minute, wenn sich das Bike bewegt. Reinhard1 trafen wir, dann auch noch, als er sich auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt machte. Gemeinsam ging es sogleich wieder zum Saale-Radweg und folgten diesen über Leißling bis nach Schönburg. Da die Straße ja eigentlich nur für landwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge frei ist, begegneten uns einige PKW, die den Weg als Abkürzung nutzten. Aber von wegen Geschwindigkeit herabsetzen, als sie an uns vorbei fuhren, Fehlanzeige. In Schönburg fragte sich auch dieses kleine Ponny,was die Zweibeiner in der seltsamen Kleidung, schon so früh hier machten. Wir erreichten den Mühlenwanderweg und wandten uns in das Kroppental. Auch hier im Kroppental schon starker PKW Verkehr mit Blockierung des gesamten Weges, wegen eines Schwatzes mit einem Schubkarrenschieber. Erst als wir keine Anstalten machten abzusteigen und ich schon fast auf die Motorhaube fiel erbarmte er sich und fuhr einige Meter weiter.
In Wethau dann noch einen Stempel für den Radlerpass Nr 2 von Bonsaibikerin abgeholt. Die B180 wurde überquert und auf dem Mühlenwanderweg weiter gefahren bis nach Mertendorf. Die Gaststätte, die ebenfalls einen Stempel hat, war noch geschlossen, so ging es ohne Umschweife weiter bis Wettaburg.
Den Weg von Mertendorf über den Hainberg ersparten wir uns mal. Von Wettaburg dann nach Beuditz. Kurz nach dem östlichen Ortseingang bogen wir wieder auf den Radwanderweg ab, der uns durch das Wethautal und das Tal des Steinbaches nach Großgestewitz führte.
Ab der Steinbachmühle in Großgestewitz folgten wir den Verlauf der Radacht weiter bis Löbitz.
Den Weg ab Löbitz am linken Ufer, Waldkante des Steinbaches folgten wir heute nicht, sehr schlammig. Um 11:35 Uhr erreichten wir das Hotel Amadeus in Osterfeld, hier befindet sich ebenfalls eine Stempelstelle. Von hier dann nach Schleinitz, wo wir dann am östlichen Ortsausgang die BAB 9 unterquerten. Langsam wurde es warm. Mein nächstes Zwischenziel war Teuchern. Über Unterkaka und Zellschen gelangten wir zur Rippachquelle in Kistritz. Die Quelle befindet sich unter dem Pfarrhaus. Auf dem Rippachradweg ging es dann zügig abwärtsrollend durch das Rippachtal über Krauschwitz und Krößuln nach Teuchern. Hier sofort zum Bäcker am Markt. Endlich eine Pause bei lecker Kaffee und Begleitsnack. Hier verabschiedete sich Reinhard1 von uns, er musste noch ein anderes Ziel ansteuern. Ich entschloss mich ab hier, als nächstes Ziel Rippach, anzufahren. Teuchern verließ ich nordwärts, unser Weg führte an der ev. Kirche "heiliger Georg" vorbei.
In Höhe des Panberges bog ich auf den Weg nach Kössuln ab und folgte diesen bis hinter der Burgenbahnlinie. Der Weg wurde jetzt schmaler und entwickelte sich ab den ehemaligen Tonlöchern zu einem Trail, auf dem schon lange kein Bike mehr langgefahren ist. Grobe Richtung war Norden, wir erreichten die B91, die wir unterquerten. Auf den folgenden Wirtschaftswegen ging es weiter bis Kössuln. Durch Kössuln nach Norden weiter und auf Wirtschaftswegen dann bis nach Aupitz. Zwischen Auptiz und Gerstewitz wird zur Zeit eine neue Hochspannungsleitung gebaut, das arbeiten dort in luftiger Höhe wäre nichts für mich.
Auch durch Gerstwitz ging es gen Norden bis nach Nellschütz. Ab hier dann auf einen gut ausgebauten Wirtschaftsweg nach Nordost bis Poserna.
Wir wurden am Ortseingang von Poserna von der stattlichen neugotischen Hallenkirche begrüßt. Die Halle ist zweischiffig in ihr befindet sich eine Ladegastorgel.
Hier erreichten wir wieder die Rippach und folgten ihren Lauf zur Saale auf den Rippach-Radweg über Kleingöhre_n _bis Großgöhren. Die L188 wurde überquert und auf dem Wirtschaftsweg auf der Höhe weiter bis zur BAB 9. Die BAB wurde überquert. 580 Meter hinter der BAB dann 90° nach Norden abgebogen. Die BAB38 wurde überquert auf einen wieder sehr gut ausgebauten Wirtschaftsweg, der runter zur Saale führte. Auf dem Saale-Radweg dann am rechten Ufer der Saale bis nach Bad Dürrenberg.
Von der Saale dann die Treppen hoch, diesmal ohne abzusteigen, in den Kurpark am Gradierwerk zum Kaffee trinken.
Da der Radweg ab Leuna noch gesperrt ist wegen Brückenbaus fuhren wir dann auf der rechten Saaleseite unterhalb des Dammes bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Über das Gut Werder gelangten wir wieder an das Saaleufer und wurden vom Dom begrüßt.
Es war eine schöne 105 km Runde in einer Zeit die 23 WP-Punkte entsprach. Das Wetter war sehr gut, vielleicht war meine Anzugsordnung auch ein wenig zu warm gewählt worden. Alle Wege befanden sich in einem sehr guten Zustand. Das Wetter soll ja am Freitag auch noch so sein, so wird auch die Tour Richtung Westen bis nach Memleben und anschließender Ziegelrodaer Forst Querung wieder eine schöne WP- und Stempeltour werden.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qiyboqhujhunamcz


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2012)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Bonsaibikerin zu einer letzten Stempeltour für den Radlerpass Nummer zwei unterwegs. Gestartet sind wir um 08:30 Uhr. Langsam schob sich die Sonne über den Horizont.
Als wir den ökumenischen Pilgerweg, kurz vor Frankleben erreichten, hatten wir schon Sonne pur und einen wolkenlosen Himmel über uns. Unser nächstes Ziel war der Geiseltalsee in Frankleben, der heute wieder ruhig ohne Wellenschlag vor uns lag.
Die ersten Eisschollen der Nacht erblickten wir dann auch noch, oder spielte uns die Sonne vielleicht einen Streich? In Neumark verließen wir den See und fuhren nach Süden bis Schortau. Ab Schortau dann leicht nach Westen ansteigend hoch bis zur Müchelhöhe. Trotz Sonne, leider keine gute Fernsicht, das Völkerschlachtdenkmal in Leipzig konnten wir wegen des Dunstes nicht erkennen. Auf den Wirtschaftsweg erreichten wir Banderoda. Jetzt hatten wir freie Fläche vor uns, das bedeutete unangenehmer starker Wind von vorn.
Die uns entgegenkommenden LKW schoben eine Luftdruckwand vor sich her, die unsere Fahrt schlagartig abbremste. Da half auch das Überholen nicht viel, Windschatten max. 10 Meter. Nach rund 7 km erreichten wir Gleina. Da die Gaststätte, die den Stempel hat, noch nicht geöffnet hatte, statten wir der dortigen Fleischerei mit Imbiss einen Besuch ab. Es gab schönen heißen leckeren Kaffee und auch den Firmenstempel als Ersatz, zählt auch für den Radlerpass.
Nach dem kurzen Aufwärmen dann weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg Richtung Nordkante des Flugplatzes Laucha. An der Hangkante zum Unstruttal dann auf den sehr steilen Wirtschaftsweg runter zum Unstrut-Radweg.  Von oben hatten wir noch einen sehr schönen Panoramablick über das Unstruttal bis nach Burgscheidungen.
Das Schloss, unser nächstes Ziel, war gut auszumachen. Wir gelangten dann in den Schlosshof, aber mit geschobenen Bikes und holten uns hier den nächsten Stempel im Kaffee Cosel ab. Noch ein kleiner Abstecher zur Südseite des Schlosses mit Blick in das Unstruttal und am Horizont in das Biberbachtal.
Dann aber weiter nach Karsdorf zur Kanustation. Hier sollte es den Stempel für Nebra geben, die Kanustation war aber schon in Winterpause.
So starteten wir gleich durch und fuhren auf den Radweg weiter bis Reinsdorf. An der kleinen schönen Dorfkirche vorbei über die Unstrut und auf dem rechten Ufer weiter bis nach Nebra.
In Nebra dann weiter auf dem Unstrut-Radweg bis nach Wangen.
In Wangen schickte ich Bonsaibikerin mal allein hoch zur Arche Nebra wegen des Stempels für Nebra.
Ich drehte um Hangfuß meine Runden für den WP. Hier im Unstruttal war es schon heftig neblig geworden. Nachdem Bonsaibikerin zurück war, ging es wieder zum Radweg, den folgten wir durch das jetzt stark im Nebel liegende Tal bis nach Memleben zum Kloster.
Im Nebel war es A****kalt geworden. Ab Memleben dann immer nach Norden hoch zum Waldrand des Ziegelrodaer Forstes. Der Weg führte uns zwischen zwei eingezäunten Weinbergen hoch bis zur Waldkante. Wir erreichten den Wanderweg, der ein wenig im Wald parallel zur Waldkante Richtung Roßleben verlief.
Nach wenigen 100 Metern sah ich unter einen Baum eine leere Warsteiner Bierflasche liegen, mein Blick ging nach oben auf den dortigen Ansitz. Da sah ich eine Warnweste mit Gewehr und Tarnanzug sitzen. Meine Frage, ist Treibjagd wurde bejaht. Also weiter an der Waldkante, jetzt kamen immer mehr Warnwesten zum Vorschein. Als ich fragte, wo die Grenze der Treibjagd sei, riet er mir bis Roßleben weiter zufahren, Treibjagd im ganzen Wald. Meine Weg-Zeit-Berechnung und Wegeplanung war nun hinfällig geworden.
Als ich am Abzweig stand, überlegte ich noch den Wanderweg hochzufahren, da knallte es auch schon im Wald rechts von uns. Diese Argumentation überzeugte mich, wir fuhren auf dem Weg an der Waldkante weiter bis zur Mülldeponie Roßbach. In Höhe der Grünschnittdeponie fuhren wir dann auf den Hauptweg gen Norden.
Hier sah ich ein neues Wegezeichen.
Nach guten 500 Metern dann Schüsse rechts voraus. Hundegebell vor uns. Bonsaibikerin war vorn, als in einiger Entfernung vor ihr vor einem Kleintransporter die Wildsauen über den Weg rannten. Ich sah sie nur noch rechts von mir, gehetzt durch Hunde, durch das Unterholz das Weite suchen. Aber eine Wegeabsperrung, weit gefehlt und auch kein Schild, das hier eine Treibjagd stattfindet. Wir folgten also den Hauptweg, vorbei an den abgestellten Fahrzeugen der Warnwestenträger bis zur Wendelsteinstraße im Forst. Und siehe da, vor uns ein rotweißes Flatterband über den Weg.
Wir folgten dann den Verlauf der Wendelsteinstraße bis zur Finkenstraße. An der Kreuzung sahen wir sie dann, wie sie den Grill für den anschließenden Jagdabschluss entfachten. Die Finkenstraße verließen wir dann beim Eintreffen am Schmoner Bach. Wir folgten dann den Bachlauf bis zur Brücke im ehemaligen Gebiet des Tierparkes Hermannseck. Den Tierpark gibt es seit 1990 nicht mehr. Am Gedenkstein für den königlichen Oberförster Carl Friedrich Gottlob Köstler gelangten wir am Dammwildgehege Ziegelrodaer Forst an.
Ab hier wieder auf Asphalt weiter bis zum Radweg an der L172 und auf diesem bis nach Querfurt zur Stadtinformation weiter. Die hatte aber auch schon zu, leider kein Stempel. Also weiter zur Bäckerei/Kaffee an der Querne. Hier Pause bei lecker Mohntorte und Kaffee. Nach dem Aufwärmen die letzten Meter bis zum Bahnhof zurückgelegt. Hier hat wohl die DB neue bequeme Sitzgelegenheiten für die wartenden Fahrgäste aufgestellt.
Jetzt nach 75 km und 569 HM Tourende. War wieder, wie eigentlich immer, wenn ich fahre, eine super Tour. Das Unstruttal, ab Nebra bis Memleben. hat mich in diesem Jahr aber zum letzten Mal zu Gesicht bekommen.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rklkqeqdpukkuean


----------



## Kasebi (24. November 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich hab am Samstag auch ne kleine Tour gemacht, dabei bin ich um den Geiseltalsee unten an der Wasserkante lang gefahren und hatte dabei super Wetter wie man an den Bildern sehen kann. Na mal sehen ob es nochmal so schön wird für ne neue Tour.
> Gruß Bikermario





Udo1 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist aber ziemlich sauber geblieben.



Wie soll ein Bike das fast nie Artgerecht bewegt und dazu noch in Watte gepackt wird auch schmutzig werden. 





Udo1 schrieb:


> Den Weg von Wetterzeube über den Hainberg ersparten wir uns mal.



Wetterzeube im Wethautal 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Bike das fast nie Artgerecht bewegt und dazu noch in Watte gepackt wird auch schmutzig werden.
> Wetterzeube im Wethautal
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Kasebi du hast ja recht, ich habe korrigiert, Mertendorf.


----------



## Bikermario (24. November 2012)

Zitat von Kasebi:Wie soll ein Bike das fast nie Artgerecht bewegt und dazu noch in Watte gepackt wird auch schmutzig werden. 


Es wird schon artgerecht bewegt, aber gaaaaaaanz vorsichtig und dann wird es auch gleich wieder ne Stunde "gepflegt und gehegt".

Gruß Bikermario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (24. November 2012)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Zitat von Kasebi:Wie soll ein Bike das fast nie Artgerecht bewegt und dazu noch in Watte gepackt wird auch schmutzig werden.
> 
> 
> Es wird schon artgerecht bewegt, aber gaaaaaaanz vorsichtig und dann wird es auch gleich wieder ne Stunde "gepflegt und gehegt".
> ...



Artgerecht und gaaaaaaanz vorsichtig passen nicht zusammen. Fahr doch mal im Frühjahr eine Tour mit mir und ich zeig Dir wofür ein Bike wirklich da ist.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (24. November 2012)

Ich bin dabei wenn es um artgerechte Bewegung des Bikes geht 

Morgen ist bei mir aber große Bikereinigung und Pflege angesagt. Die letzten artgerechten Bewegungen haben doch ne dolle Schlammschicht hinterlassen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (25. November 2012)

Warum bis zum Frühjahr warten. _Jetzt_ ist auch eine gute Zeit


----------



## Kasebi (25. November 2012)

​


Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Warum bis zum Frühjahr warten. _Jetzt_ ist auch eine gute Zeit



Einverstanden. Wir fahren ja zu jeder Jahreszeit und bei jedem Wetter.

Aber noch was anderes. Ich habe mit Udo vereinbart das ich am Donnerstag den Grill mitbringe. Udo meint ich soll den Grillanzünder nicht vergessen. Ich gleich nachgeschaut und mußte feststellen das ich keinen mehr habe. Deswegen meine Frage: 

*Kann am Donnerstag jemand Grillanzünder und Streichhölzer bzw Feuerzeug mitbringen?*

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (25. November 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Die letzten artgerechten Bewegungen haben doch ne dolle Schlammschicht hinterlassen.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ...


----------



## Kasebi (25. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ...



Warum nich. Meins sah/sieht auch lustig aus. Allerdings muß ich gestehen das ich nicht wie BMario einen Putzfimmel habe. Ich mach immer nur das nötigste ab.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> .... Udo meint ich soll den Grillanzünder nicht vergessen. Ich gleich nachgeschaut und mußte feststellen das ich keinen mehr habe. Deswegen meine Frage:
> *Kann am Donnerstag jemand Grillanzünder und Streichhölzer bzw Feuerzeug mitbringen?*
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Mach ich kasebi


----------



## leffith (27. November 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ...


 
Wir folgen dem Guide durch dick und dünn, das trägt mächtig auf am Rahmen.


----------



## _torsten_ (27. November 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Wir folgen dem Guide durch dick und dünn, das trägt mächtig auf am Rahmen.


Na sooo dünn war´s ja nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## leffith (28. November 2012)

Ja, klar, das dick war am meisten vorhanden, deshalb steht es ja an erster Stelle.   Aber da ich wohl drauf stehe freue ich mich schon auf die neue Tour im März 2013.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (28. November 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Aber da ich wohl drauf stehe freue ich mich schon auf die neue Tour im März 2013.


_*husthust* _
Wenn ihr alle (1) so darauf steht, werde ich mir wohl Gedanken machen müssen. 

(1) Du bist schon der Dritte mit der Idee einer weiteren CC-Tour in/um Erfurt.


----------



## leffith (28. November 2012)

Ja, das würden wir sehr begrüßen. Wir kommen gerne wieder mit. Vieleicht können sich dann auch die beiden restlichen Brustgurtfahrer aufraffen ihre Bikes durch Thüringen zu fahren. 
Dann wünsche ich dir schon mal ein glückliches Händchen beim Planen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2012)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Bericht von der gestrigen Wochentour durch den Burgenlandkreis mit Tourguide Kasebi.
Es war noch ziemlich dunkel. Als ich mich gestern früh zum Bahnhof Merseburg begab, Stecklichter mussten eingeschaltet werden. Mit dem Zug dann bis WSF und an dort um 08:12 Uhr mit der Burgenlandbahn bis Luckenau. Das Wetter sah nicht gerade einladend für die Tour aus, zumal es in der Nacht auch noch geregnet hatte. Aber je weiter ich Luckenau kann, desto heller wurde es am Horizont. Kasebi erwartete mich schon am Haltepunkt, so konnten wir auch gleich starten. Reinhard1 war heute leider nicht mit, wir wünschen ihm gute Besserung. Ab Luckenau HP schlug kasebi den Weg nach Süden zum mit Wasser gefüllten Restloch bei Luckenau ein. In einem Bogen fuhren wir zum Westrand von Theißen weiter.
Vom Westrand dann weiter nach Süden bis zum Radweg, der an der neuen B2 nach Süden führt. Wir rollten auf diesem dann bis kurz vor der ehemaligen Eisenbahnlinie nördlich Grana weiter. Von oben hatten wir einen ausgezeichneten Blick auf Zeitz mit seiner Zuckerfabrik.
An der Eisenbahnlinie bogen wir wieder nach Westen ab und fuhren am Ostrand von Näthern auf einen Wanderweg weiter, bis wir den Thierbach erreichten.
Parallel zum Thierbach auf dem Wanderweg weiter bis nach Groitzschen. Am Feriendorf Kratschen vorbei bis zum Nordufer des dortigen Sees. Hier folgten wir den Geo-Pfad am Nordufer bis zur Straße, die nach Gladitz führt. Wir folgten der Straße bis Gladitz
und tauchten westlich des Ortes in das Grazilbachtal ein. Auf dem Weg der parallel zum Grazilbach führt fuhren wir bachaufwärts bis kurz vor Hollsteitz ist das Dorf der Holzskulpturen. Ungefähr 300 Meter vor dem Ortseingang bog der Guide auf einen versteckten Trail ab.
Der Trail war kurz aber fein und führte um den dortigen Ortsteich wieder in den Ort. Wir durchquerten Hollsteitz nach Westen hin. Am Ortsende zog sich dann ein Wirtschaftsweg stetig ansteigend weiter nach Westen.
Es fuhr sich durch den Regen der vergangenen Nacht nicht gerade entspannend hoch. Am Ende des Weges gelangten wir in Priesen an. Der Ortseingang war nicht gerade einladend -Plattenweg mit großen Löchern. Aber nach dem Ort dafür wieder leicht ansteigend
bis nach Meineweh. Ab Meineweh dann auf den asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg nach Unterkaka weiter. Das Wetter blieb, trotz Regenvorhersage für den Burgenlandkreis immer noch trocken. Auch hatten wir eine gute Fernsicht. Von Unterkaka dann weiter nach Norden bis zum Ortseingang von Kistritz. Am Friedhof sind wir dann nach Westen auf einen Feldweg abgebogen und in einem Bogen am Westrand bis zur Unterführung der BAB 9 weiter gefahren. Hinter der Autobahn dann ein Stück nach Norden bis zur eingestellten Bahnlinie Naumburg-Teuchern. Gleich hinter dem Bahnübergang führte uns ein Feldweg
genau nach Westen bis nach Stössen. Wir ereichten die Hauptstraße und fuhren auf dieser weiter nach Norden bis Nöbeditz. Hier bogen wir auf die Nebenstraße ab die uns bis Priestädt führte. Auf den dortigen Wanderweg ging es durch das Tal bis zur Lohmühle und dann weiter bis Gröbitz. Ab hier hatte der Guide das Nautschketal ausgesucht. Der Anfang war schlammig und schmierig.
In Höhe Schmerdorf änderte ich mal kurzer Hand seine weitere Streckenführung und schlug den Weg an der Nautschke, zw. Elektoweidezaun und Bach ein.
Es war eine Wiese, die aber noch gut zu fahren war. Wir folgten den Lauf der Nautschke, bis Giekau.
Vor Giekau, am Sportplatz dann dieses Schild, hier dürfen tanzende Hunde nicht lang.
In Giekau führt der Weg ein wenig versteckt hart am rechten Ufer unter einem Balkon des dortigen Wohnhauses weiter. Man muss den Kopf schon ein wenig einziehen. Weiter am rechten und dann als der Weg nach 200 Metern zu Ende war über die dortige Brücke auf das linke Ufer und auf der Wiese vor bis Kleinwethau. Die Hauptstraße wurde überquert und den Lauf der Nautschke weiter auf der rechten Seite gefolgt bis zu ihrer Mündung in die Wethau. Ab jetzt folgten wir den Mühlenwanderweg durch das Kroppental nach Norden. Hinter der Wethaubrücke machten wir noch einen kleinen Abstecher zur Grotte im Kroppental.
Danach dann wieder auf den von kasebi geplanten Weg durch das Kroppental bis in Höhe des Panisch Hauses. Hier bogen wir vom Mühlenwanderweg ab und fuhren in einem Bogen nach Westen in das Tal zur Wethau, überquerten diese und bogen gleich nach dem dortigen Gehöft nach Westen ab. Auf einem glatten schmierigen Wirtschaftsweg verließen wir hangaufwärts das Kroppental. Auf dem Feldweg gelangten wir dann, teilweise auf der Talfahrt mehr rutschend, bis nach Naumburg. Weiter am Ostbahnhof entlang bis zur Ausfallstraße, die in Richtung Hennebrücke führte. Hier bogen wir dann ab zum Halleschen Anger und stießen dort auf den Saaleradweg. Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann auf dem Radweg bis Schönburg, Anfang des Mühlenwanderweges durch das Kroppental zurück. Hier trennten sich dann unsere Wege nach 42 km und 247 HM. Ich fuhr über WSF zurück nach Merseburg und kasebi schlug den Weg über Mertendorf und Osterfeld zurück ein.
Es war eine sehr schöne Tour durch den Burgenlandkreis mit einigen, für mich zumindest, neuen Wegen.Danke kasebi, bis zum nächsten Mal.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kwdggyczgwgdrvdp


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2012)

Hallo,
das Wetter für morgen soll ja nicht garade einladend sein.
Es wird 100% Regen und Schneeregen vorausgesagt.
Das Grillen der BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Freunden morgen am Südfeldsee um 19:00 Uhr findet aber bis jetzt noch statt.
Sollte es aber ab 18:00 Uhr Regnen und Schneien fällt das Grillen aus. Der Grillgutbeschaffer Andi65, ist informiert, wird dann das Tiefkühlfach auffüllen bis wir einen Ausweichtermin gefunden haben.


----------



## leffith (28. November 2012)

guter Plan


----------



## Kasebi (29. November 2012)

Moin Moin
Als ich gestern Früh nach Neuhaus fuhr regnete es.
Als ich am späten Nachmittag zurück kam regnete es.
Als ich dann spät Abends schlafen ging regnete es.
Als ich vorhin aufstand regnete es.
Jetzt regnet es.
Für heute Nachmittag ist Regen oder Schneeregen mit mehr als 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit angesagt.  Und wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue dann glaube ich das auch. Unter derartigen Bedingungen habe ich keine Lust im Nassen und Zugigen rumzustehen und auf eine Roster zu warten. 

*Ich bin dafür die heutige "Party" abzusagen und einen Ausweichtermin zu suchen.
*
 Solltet ihr euch allerdings entschliesen doch zu grillen muß ich das bis spätestens* 17:15 Uhr *wissen. Ich komme dann mit dem Auto.und bringe selbstverständlich den Grill mit.
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Nachtrag: Die Unwetterzentrale hat bis Heute 23:00 Uhr eine Unwetterwarnung der Stufe Orange herausgegeben. Das bedeutet ergiebiger Dauerregen


----------



## leffith (29. November 2012)

Hallöchen, ich habe auch kaum noch Hoffnung das es heute Abend was mit grillen wird. Rechne stark mit einer Absage.


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2012)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde des monatlichen Nachtgrillens,
in Absprache mit dem Grillgutbeschaffer Andi 65 haben wir das _*heutige BRUSTGURTFAHRERWINTERPOKALGRILLEN mit Freunden gestrichen*_.
Es macht keinen Sinn, ich bin heute schon fast durchnässt und dass nur vom Parkplatz bis in die Kaufhalle.

*Neuer Termin wäre der 08.12. um 15:30 Uhr am alt bekannten Ort.*
Andi65 ist dabei;
ich bin dabei;
Bonsaibikerin hätte auch Zeit, wie ich von Andi65 erfuhr;
dann hat leffith auch Zeit
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## leffith (29. November 2012)

Am 08.12 14:00 Uhr spielt der Hallesche FC gegen den Karlsruher SC im Erdgassportpark. Meine Kollegen haben mir Prügel angekündigt wenn ich mich wieder vor nem Spiel drücke. Ist das letzte vor Weihnachten. Aber nicht so schlimm, dann bringt Bonsai meine Würste mit und ich speise diese zum Abendbrot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Am 08.12 14:00 Uhr spielt der Hallesche FC gegen den Karlsruher SC im Erdgassportpark. Meine Kollegen haben mir Prügel angekündigt wenn ich mich wieder vor nem Spiel drücke. Ist das letzte vor Weihnachten. Aber nicht so schlimm, dann bringt Bonsai meine Würste mit und ich speise diese zum Abendbrot.


Nun dann bringt Bonsaibikerin eben eure Dritte Person in eurem Haushalt mit.


----------



## leffith (29. November 2012)

Der Witz war gut. Da muss man ihr aber ein Taxi stellen oder nen Kindersitz montieren.


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Der Witz war gut. Da muss man ihr aber ein Taxi stellen oder nen Kindersitz montieren.


Sieh das doch nicht so negativ, frag sie doch mal, wir beißen auch nicht.


----------



## leffith (29. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sieh das doch nicht so negativ, frag sie doch mal, wir beißen auch nicht.



Ja, gut. Ich frage sie mal mit einem schönen Gruß von dir. Vieleicht hilft das.


----------



## Kasebi (29. November 2012)

*Es Schneit *


----------



## leffith (29. November 2012)

In Halle regnet es nur. Ist aber auch Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> *Es Schneit *


Schon die ersten frischen Spuren gezogen mit deinen Reifen?


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (29. November 2012)

Hallo Udo, Lisa dabei sein sollte muß irgendjemand sie mit Auto transportieren
Aber wer soll das machen??????????


----------



## Kasebi (29. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Schon die ersten frischen Spuren gezogen mit deinen Reifen?



Nö. Leider ist der Schnee noch zu naß. Und der Boden nicht gefrohren. Da ist erst ein weißer Hauch liegengeblieben. Und das lohnt nicht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (29. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> *Es Schneit *


Hier regnet es nur. Dies aber dafür schon seit vorgestern Abend. Dazu Temperaturen um die 0°C.


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2012)

Hallo,
eine Info zu einem Dukumentarfilm am 03.12. im UCI- Kino Günthersdorf. Große Kinotour diesmal ohne Anwesenheit der Regisseure.
*it´s all about  An Ultracycling Movie*

Inhalt des Films: 
65 Minuten lang gewährt der Film erstmals einen intimen Einblick in die  Welt des Ultraradfahrens, indem er den Zuschauer mitnimmt auf eine Reise  mit den besten Ultraradfahrern dieser Zeit, zu den etabliertesten  Rennen der Welt.
Beginn 20:30 Uhr
siehe auch hier: http://www.uci-kinowelt.de/Leipzig_Nova_Eventis/Programm/NewsEvents/3589/5


----------



## GTdanni (1. Dezember 2012)

Ob man da an der Abendkasse noch Karten bekommt? 
Vorher bestellen mag ich nicht. Fährt einer von euch hin? 

Dieses ganze Radgefahre hat doch sowieso keinen Sinn ....... 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2012)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ob man da an der Abendkasse noch Karten bekommt?
> Vorher bestellen mag ich nicht. Fährt einer von euch hin?
> 
> Dieses ganze Radgefahre hat doch sowieso keinen Sinn .......
> ...


Also ich glaube kaum dass das Kino voll wird, es wird sicherlich karten an der Abendkasse geben. Es sind auf jeden Fall einige aus WSF, die an der Vorstellung teilnehmen.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 05.12. Treffpunkt Südfeldsee Hafen für die nächste Wochentour.
Tour kann ich nicht ins LMB stellen, weil das Erstellen von neuen Terminen nicht, oder noch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
GPSies hat eine neue Funktion eingebaut. Wenn ihr in GPSies eine Tour aufruft, befindet sich unter der Tourgafik ein Google Earth Symbol. Raufklicken und schon wird die Panoramafunktion aktiviert und die Strecke wird in der Flugfunktion abgespielt.


----------



## leffith (3. Dezember 2012)

Das ist nicht schlecht. Da können wir gleich sehen wie es rauf und runter und durch Wald, Feld und Flur geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schlecht. Da können wir gleich sehen wie es rauf und runter und durch Wald, Feld und Flur geht.


Ja bin auch mal gerade unsere Torstentour Weimar-Erfurt abgeflogen, war ein super Gefühl und meine Höhenangst war wie weggeblasen.


----------



## leffith (3. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ist schön zu fliegen und doch die Füße auf dem Boden zu lassen. Hat sowas Bodenständiges.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
nochmal zur Erinnerung: 
Am 08.12. findet das Grillen um 15:30 Uhr am Süsfeldsee Ostufer Vogelbeobachtungsstation statt. Ist ja am 29.11, buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen.
Teilnehmer bis jetzt:
Andi65;
udo1;
Bonsaibikerin;
Bikermario;
kasebi;
habe ich noch jemand vergessen?
Abfahrt von Merseburg Airpark um 14:33 Uhr Parkplatz.
Im LMB http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683 kann ich leider nicht mehr den Termin bearbeiten, funktioniert seit dem Serverumzug leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Kasebi (4. Dezember 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> Am 08.12. findet das Grillen um *15:30 *Uhr am Süsfeldsee Ostufer Vogelbeobachtungsstation statt



Hallo allesamt. ich war heute den ersten Tag wieder arbeiten. Und hab ne menge meißt weniger gute Nachichten erhalten. Unter anderen zur Sonnabendarbeit. Die geht derzeit mindestens bis 14:00 Uhr. Deswegen meine Bitte. Können wir die Zeit *auf 16:00 verschieben*? Sonnst wird es für mich verdammt eng pünklich zu sein. Oder ein anderer bringt den Grill mit und ich komme dann eben etwas später.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo allesamt. ich war heute den ersten Tag wieder arbeiten. Und hab ne menge meißt weniger gute Nachichten erhalten. Unter anderen zur Sonnabendarbeit. Die geht derzeit mindestens bis 14:00 Uhr. Deswegen meine Bitte. Können wir die Zeit *auf 16:00 verschieben*? Sonnst wird es für mich verdammt eng pünklich zu sein. Oder ein anderer bringt den Grill mit und ich komme dann eben etwas später.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ich bringe den Grill mit.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch, den 05.12. Treffpunkt Südfeldsee Hafen für die nächste Wochentour.
> Tour kann ich nicht ins LMB stellen, weil das Erstellen von neuen Terminen nicht, oder noch nicht funktioniert.


Da sich leider fürmorgen noch kein Mitfahrer gefunden hat -Reinhard1 ist immer noch krank, Gute Besserung- werde ich morgen den Treffpunkt kurz tangieren und dann gleich Durchstarten Richtung Freyburg/Naumburg. Wetter wird super, Vormittag nur leichter Schneefall, dann Sonne bei gefühlten -4°C.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
das Grillen am Sonnabend fällt aus. Andi65 liegt krank darnieder.
Andi65 gute Besserung, wir Verschieben es bis zu deiner Genesung.


----------



## leffith (5. Dezember 2012)

Gute Besserung Andi65 . Da habe ich ja Glück und das Grillen findet doch nicht ohne mich statt.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (5. Dezember 2012)

Oh je, zwei kranke, allen eine gute Besserung.
Tja Udo, ich wäre ja gern mitgekommen, aber das Arbeitsleben macht mir immer häufiger einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (5. Dezember 2012)

nächsten Mittwoch kannste aber mitfahren


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> ...
> Tja Udo, ich wäre ja gern mitgekommen, aber das Arbeitsleben macht mir immer häufiger einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


Eigentlich wollte ich am Freitag eine kleine Ersatzrunde drehen mit Abstecher zum Christkindl-Markt nach Bad Lauchstädt, mit neuem Bike, aber wie ich so sehe kannst du auch nicht.


----------



## leffith (5. Dezember 2012)

Ohhhhh, bei Udo war schon Weihnachten . Na dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Teil .


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
meine heutige Winterpokaltour fÃ¼hrte mich in die Domstadt Naumburg. Da sich ja kein Mitfahrer gemeldet hatte und Reinhard1 leider immer noch krank ist, bin ich dann um 09:10 Uhr alleine los. Ab Merseburg bin ich dann auf dem Ã¶kumenischen Pilgerweg Ã¼ber Runstedter See und SÃ¼dfeldsee bis RoÃbach und dann hoch zum Luftschiff gerollt. Der Wind hatte heute ein Einsehen mit mir, leichter Kantenwind von hinten. Der Himmel war grau, als ob jeden Augenblick die Schneeflocken herabrieseln wollten. Ein Lichtblick gab es aber in Richtung SÃ¼den Burgenlandkreis schien die Sonne.
Ich kam, dank leichten RÃ¼ckenwind, zÃ¼gig voran. Als ich das Luftschiff erreichte _(HÃ¶henzug der sich von PettstÃ¤dt bis zum Waldgebiet der Alten GÃ¶hle bei Freyburg von Ost nach SÃ¼dwest hinzieht)_ fuhr ich noch ca. 1,6 km in Richtung SÃ¼dwesten auf dem âFÃ¼rstenwegâ bis in HÃ¶he Brommerberg.
Hinter dem Brommerberg verlieÃ ich dann den Ã¶kumenischen Pilgerweg und fuhr auf der ehemaligen KappstraÃe nach SÃ¼den weiter. Der schÃ¶ne Blick nach SÃ¼dosten Ã¼ber das Saaletal bis zum Windpark Langendorf, sÃ¼dlich WeiÃenfels wurde ein wenig getrÃ¼bt von den dort rumliegenden Hinterlassenschaften einiger Mitmenschen.
Die dort am Wegesrand ihren MÃ¼ll abgeladen haben, waren sicherlich keine die zu FuÃ oder mit dem Rad unterwegs waren, nein die hatten sicherlich einen 4 rÃ¤drigen fahrbaren Untersatz. Nun ganz so schlimm wie auf dem Balkan sieht es zwar noch nicht aus in den Fluren im Saale.- und Burgenlandkreis, aber wir sind nicht weit entfernt davon, was illegale MÃ¼lldeponien angeht. Mein Blick richtet sich wieder auf den riesigen Windpark, auf der HochflÃ¤che sÃ¼dlich WSF, der auch gut von der BAB 9 zu sehen ist.
Ich stellte fest, dass der WindmÃ¼ller trotz Wind keinen Strom produzierte, aber von uns Steuerzahlern den Ausgleich fÃ¼r nicht produzierten Strom erhÃ¤lt, weil aller Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder zu viel Strom produziert wurde, der nicht abgenommen werden konnte. Da man die fossilen Kraftwerke, von EON und Co, nicht so schnell runterfahren kann, wird einfach mal schnell ein Windpark abgestellt.
Nach einigen Nach 2,5 km abwÃ¤rtsrollend erreichte ich MarkrÃ¶hlitz. Auf der L205, die bis zur HennebrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die Saale fÃ¼hrt, bin ich dann bis zum Abzweig, der nach Dobichau fÃ¼hrt, weiter gerollt, jetzt aber schon bei Sonnenschein. Am Abzweig habe ich die L205 verlassen und bin auf einen Feldweg
Richtung Westen bis zur dortigen Waldkante weiter gefahren. An der Waldkante stieÃ ich auf den Neuenburg-Rundwanderweg.
Ich folgte den glitschigen Wanderweg nach SÃ¼den bis zum Feuchtbiotop Gerodig-Berge.
Kurz vor der HennebrÃ¼cke stieÃ ich dann auf die L207, auf der ich dann weiter bis nach Naumburg fuhr. Kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter erreichte ich den Kreisverkehr am StraÃenbahndepot in Naumburg, bog dann ab auf den Lindenring und fuhr bis zum Hotel âAlte Schmiedeâ hier ist der Sitz des âSaale-Unstrut Tourismus e.V.â, mein heutiges Ziel. Bei den drei netten Damen Ã¼bergab ich dann meinen Radlerpass 2013 Nummer zwei, zwecks Verbesserung der Statistik. Machte noch ein kleines SchwÃ¤tzchen und erfuhr, dass die Radlerpassaktion auch im Jahr 2013 weiter gefÃ¼hrt wird.
Da werde ich mal gleich einige Touren im Tourenplan des White-Rock-Tourenteams aufnehmen.
ZurÃ¼ck dann wieder bis zur HennebrÃ¼cke. Hier befindet sich das Hotel âZur Henneâ. Hinter dem Parkplatz fÃ¼hrt ein Wanderweg hoch zur LuisenhÃ¶he.
Der Weg ist bei belaubten BÃ¤umen sehr schlecht auszumachen und ich glaube auch, dass es nur wenige Einheimische gibt, die diesen Platz Ã¼berhaupt kennen.
Von der HÃ¶he, die sich am Steilhang zur Saale befindet, hat man einen ausgezeichneten Blick Ã¼ber Naumburg und das Saaletal nach Westen hin.
Ja wie kommt dieser Punkt zu seinem Namen. Hier ein wenig aus der Geschichte:
_- An diesem Ort verweilte KÃ¶nigin Luise bei ihren Besuchen in Naumburg.
Auguste Wilhelmine Amalie Luise, KÃ¶nigin von PreuÃen wurde am 10. MÃ¤rz 1176 als Tochter des Herzogs Karl von Mecklenburg-Strelitz geboren. Die Analen beschreiben sie als die beliebteste deutsche KÃ¶nigin, eine der edelsten Frauen deutscher Geschichte.
Bei einer Durchreise im Jahre 1793 Ã¼berreichte, der zukÃ¼nftigen KÃ¶nigin, die Tochter des Hennen-Wirtes einen Teller mit Kirschen, was sie zu einem Aufenthalt veranlasste.
Am 3. Juli 1799, auf der Durchreise nach Weimar, kam die KÃ¶nigin, diesmal mit ihrem Gemahl KÃ¶nig Wilhelm III, von PreuÃen, wieder Ã¼ber die âHallesche FÃ¤hreâ und legte hier eine Rast ein.
Als der preuÃische KÃ¶nig Friedrich Wilhelm III. 1806 in den Krieg gegen die Franzosen zog, begleitete ihn die KÃ¶nigin. Vom 23. September bis 4. Oktober 1806 wohnte das KÃ¶nigspaar in Naumburg.
Schon am 24, und 28. September besuchte die KÃ¶nigin wieder diesen Ort. Wenige Tage spÃ¤ter, am 15. Oktober 1806 fand die Doppelschlacht bei Jena und Auerstedt statt, der den Zusammenbruch PreuÃens zur Folge hatte.
KÃ¶nigin Auguste Wilhelmine Amalie Luise starb am 19. Juli 1810. -_
Nachdem ich die Aussicht genossen hatte, machte ich mich auf die RÃ¼ckfahrt. Ab Luftschiff dann wieder auf dem Ã¶kumenischen Pilgerweg bis Merseburg zurÃ¼ck, bei teilweise leichtem Schneeschauer. Noch ein kleiner Abstecher zum Mechaniker, den Sachstand meines Weihnachtsgeschenkes abprÃ¼fen und dann nach 16 WP-Punkten nach Hause.
War eine schÃ¶ne Tour am heutigen Vormittag, wo ich wieder einmal Wege gefunden habe, die ich noch nicht kannte.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Dezember 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Grillen am Sonnabend fällt aus. Andi65 liegt krank darnieder.
> Andi65 gute Besserung, wir Verschieben es bis zu deiner Genesung.



Erst mal gute Besserung an Andi. Was einen neuen Termin anbelangt dürfte das in diesem Jahr noch schwierig werden. Es sei denn wir können uns auf einen Termin zwischen den Feiertagen verständigen. Wenn Andi bis dahin natürlich gesund ist.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (6. Dezember 2012)

Auch gute Besserung von uns (Leffith) an den kranken Reinhard. 
Das war ja wieder eine tolle Runde für Udo, wenn ich  nicht mehr im Arbteitsleben steh mach auch sowas 
Dein Weihnachtsmann kommt aber früh. Leider muß ich am Freitag arbeiten. 
Werde nun aber auch mal mein Bike mit Winterreifen ausstatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
morgen werde ich mal mein vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk testen. Werde mal versuchen die Klobikauer Halde an der ostseite hochzu fahren, denn runter kann ja jeder.
Werde um 09:00 Uhr am Airpark-Parkplatz starten.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
heute habe ich mal mein Weihnachtsgeschenk (Merida Big Nine TFX XT-D-modifiziert) getestet.
Wollte mal sehen, wie es um die Kletterfähigkeit bestellt ist.
Also bin ich auf der Heerstraße zum Geiseltalsee Nordseite gefahren. Schon die Anfahrt war ein Genuss, die 30 Gänge ließen sich butterweich schalten. Noch ein Panoramablick über den Geiseltalsee und dann zum Fuß der Klobikauer Halde Ostseite.
An der Ostseite führt ein schöner, zumindest für hiesige Verhältnisse, Downhill runter zum Geiseltalseerundweg.
Da den ja nun fast jeder runter fahren kann, fuhr ich den Weg heute mal hoch.
Ich wollte mal sehen, ab wann ich aus dem Sattel muss und ab welcher Stelle mein Vorderrad keine Bodenhaftung mehr hat. Also auf 24-36 geschalten und den Hang hoch. Bin kaum außer Atem gekommen. Die erste Hälfte ging super, dann kam das letzte Teilstück, der heftigste Anstieg. Aber auch auf diesem letzten Stück brauchte ich dank der Übersetzung nicht aus dem Sattel gehen. Auch hatte mein Vorderrad auf diesem Stück noch Bodenhaftung, stellenweise aber schon grenzwertig. Durch Verlagerung meines zarten Gewichtes auf die Gabel konnte ich aber auch diese Stellen problemlos meistern.
Oben angekommen dann weiter Richtung Aussichtsturm.
Am Turm wieder runter zum Rundweg und zurück zum Startpunkt der Tour.
Die Übersetzung hat mich überzeugt, dann kann das Frühjahr ja beruhigt kommen mit vermehrten Harztouren.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
am 12.12. WP-Wochentour.
Treffpunkt: 11:03 Uhr Netto-Parkplatz an der B91 Kreuzung Gerichtshain
Strecke: Wallendorfer See- Raßnitzer See- Auenwald von Weißer Elster- Elsterradweg- Bad Lauchstädt zum Christkindl-Markt- Südfeldsee

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## leffith (10. Dezember 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute habe ich mal mein Weihnachtsgeschenk (Merida Big Nine TFX XT-D-modifiziert) getestet.
> .
> .
> ...



Hallo Udo, meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Na dann ich bin dabei wenn es durch den Harz geht.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
11:00 Uhr Start zu einer kleinen Tour durch die Auen von Elster und Luppe. Ab Morgen soll es ja wieder wärmer werden, werde also meine Spikes noch nicht aufziehen.
Wer also noch mit will sollte pünktlich am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
gestern war ich mit Bonsaibikerin zu einer winterlichen Tour durch die Auen von Elster und Luppe aufgebrochen.
Um 11:00 Uhr war Start, die NebenstraÃen Richtung Wassertal waren leicht vereist. Bonsaibikerin hatte ihre Spikes aufgezogen und hatte keine Probleme mit dem Fahrbahn Belag. Ich hatte sie noch nicht aufgezogen, war aber noch O.K. gewesen. Von Wassertal dann in den Laucha/Schwarzeiche Grund und auf dem Wanderweg, wo noch niemand weiter seine Reifenspuren im Schnee hinterlassen hatte, nach Schkopau. Dort Ã¼ber die Saale, bei Erreichen der StraÃe nach Kollenbey auf dieser weiter bis zum Damm der Steinlache. Auf dem Damm lieÃ es sich noch gut im Schnee fahren.
In HÃ¶he Burgliebenau bogen wir dann in den Auenwald ab und fuhren durch den Wald bis Burgliebenau. Nach Verlassen des Ortes auf der Ostseite noch auf einige 100 Meter auf dem Trail an der alten Elster durch den Wald bis zum Wallendorfer See Nordufer. Das nÃ¤chste Zwischenziel war der Hirschberg am Wallendorfer See. Den erreichten wir auf den ostwÃ¤rtigen Weg, der nicht in UfernÃ¤he entlangfÃ¼hrt.
Im FrÃ¼hjahr und bei starken Regen ist der Weg in der Regel immer Ã¼berflutet. Durch die fehlenden NiederschlÃ¤ge der letzten Monate und den auch durch den neu angelegten EntwÃ¤sserungsgraben erreichten wir ohne Problem den FuÃ der grÃ¶Ãten Erhebung in diesem Auenbereich.
Der ist bei uns so etwas wie der Brocken fÃ¼r die Harzer. Eine Befahrung des Berges war also ein muss. Dank meines bescheidenen Gesamtgewichtes kam es bei mir auf der Schneedecke auch nicht zum Durchdrehen des Hinterrades. Ich hatte also Gripp bis zum Gipfel. Leider schien an diesem schÃ¶nen Frosttag nicht die Sonne, aber fÃ¼r einen Rundblick Ã¼ber die Auen hat es trotzdem gereicht.
Nach dem wir uns an dem schÃ¶nen Panorama satt gesehen hatten, wurde der Abstieg in Angriff genommen. Wir kamen wohlbehalten wieder am FuÃ des Hirschberges an und fuhren bis zum Verbindungsgraben RaÃnitzer See zum Wallendorfer See. Vor dem Graben bogen wir dann auf einen Wiesenweg ab der fÃ¼hrte uns zum Westufer des RaÃnitzer Sees. Die Spuren waren schon fÃ¼r FlachlandverhÃ¤ltnisse, ordentlich mit Schnee zugeweht.
Ein VorwÃ¤rtskommen auf der Westseite war jetzt schon beschwerlicher. Dazu kamen noch die Schikanen, die uns die Wildschweine beschert hatten. Die hatten mit ihren RÃ¼sseln den Weg teilweise ordentlich umgewÃ¼hlt, der dazu auch noch gefroren war. Das bedeutete auch mal ein abruptes Halten, weil das Vorderrad aufgrund der geringen Geschwindigkeit einfach stecken blieb. Nach gut 30 Minuten Fahrens im Tiefschnee mit Wildschweinhindernissen erreichten wir das Nordufer des RaÃnitzer Sees. Auf dem Weg lag der Beobachtungsturm, den wir auch noch erklommen haben. Auch hier hatten wir einen super Panoramablick Ã¼ber den See.
Weiter ging es auf dem Rundweg um den RaÃnitzer See. Wir waren die Einzigen, die ihre Spuren im Schnee hinterlassen hatte. Den See umrundeten wir nach Westen hin bis fast zur Ostseite des Wallendorfer Sees. Hier bog ich ab und schlug den Weg nach SÃ¼den ein, der uns zum RÃ¼sternlehrpfad fÃ¼hrte. Nach Erreichen des Weges folgten wir diesen bis Tragarth und dann weiter an der Luppe entlang bis LÃ¶Ãnitz. Noch ein wenig am Bach âDer Bachâ entlang nach Norden und auf der VerbindungsstraÃe nach Westen bis Meuschau. Die Anfahrt bis Meuschau war total glatt. Spikes waren hier sehr hilfreich. Es ging an der Merseburger Saaleschleuse weiter und dann vom Saaleufer die Auffahrt zum Schlosspark hoch. Wir haben dann den Merseburger Weihnachtsmarkt noch einen Besuch abgestattet.
Mein erster Eindruck, als wir in der Tordurchfahrt zum Schloss standen, war super.
Wir bewegten uns zu einem GlÃ¼hweinstand und genehmigten uns ein wÃ¤rmendes GetrÃ¤nk natÃ¼rlich ohne Alkohol, waren ja mit dem Radl unterwegs. Der Abschluss war dann die Umrundung des kleinen feinen Weihnachtsmarktes. Mein zweiter Eindruck war dann, alle Merseburger Partyserviceanbieter waren mit einem Stand vertreten. Wenn man an jedem Stand nur einen GlÃ¼hwein getrunken hÃ¤tte, wÃ¼rde man die Notaufnahme des Klinikums wegen Alkoholvergiftung nach der AusnÃ¼chterung wieder erwacht. Also grobgeschÃ¤tzt 80% der Buden was zum Trinken und futtern und hochgeschÃ¤tzt 20% der Buden in dem man Weihnachtliches erstehen kann.
Vom Weihnachtsmarkt dann durch die Stadt nach Hause, wo dann nach 12 WP-Punkten Tourende war. Es war eine schÃ¶ne, teilweise auch mal glatte Tour gewesen, mit wie immer einer netten Begleiterin, die den Guide ohne zu murren durch dick und dÃ¼nn gefolgt ist.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 19.12. die nächste Wochentour.
Ziel: Burg Querfurt
Treffpunkt: Frankleben Kirche 10:00 Uhr
Abmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13582


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
am 21.12. Tour zur Wintersonnenwende nach Goseck zum Sonnenobservatorium.
Start: 14:00 Uhr Airpark Parkplatz Merseburg
+ gegen 15:45 Uhr Sonnenuntergang im Südwesttor
+19:00 Uhr Tanz der Raunenden mit Lagerfeuer, Trommelei, kleiner Imbiss, Glühwein im Außenbereich der Anlage.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust zu einer nachmittäglichen Tour um den Geiseltalsee?
Start 11:50 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark!


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Lust zu einer nachmittäglichen Tour um den Geiseltalsee?
> Start 11:50 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark!


Es hatte niemand Lust, war sicherlich auch ein wenig kurzfristig.
So bin ich dann heute mit mein 29 Zöller allein zum Geiseltalsee aufgebrochen, bei Sonnenschein pur und wie immer ordentlichen Wind von vorn. Es waren aber einige unterwegs. Es war bis zum Weinberg ein angenehmes fahren, bei guten plus Graden. Leider machte das Fahren vom Weinberg in Richtung Frankleben heute keinen so richtigen Spaß.
Ab Ende Klobikauer Halde bis zur Halde Blösien schein ein Abschnitt zu sein, in dem alle Hunde der Umgebung Gassi gehen. Ich konnte heute nicht mal die schöne Aussicht über den See genießen. Die Fahrbahn erforderte meine volle Konzentration im Slalomfahren um die Hundehaufen, die alle paar Meter auf der Fahrbahn lagen.
War heute wahrlich kein Vergnügen, aber ab dem Westufer wurde es wieder besser.
Immerhin gab es dann noch 9 WP-Punkte für das Team. So und jetzt werden Plätzchen gebacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Udo,
so ein Mist. Bin kurz vor deiner Anfrage zu einer Seetour aufgebrochen. Habe Wege abseits vom Asphalt gewählt und kam völlig verschlammt wieder zurück und habe mein Bike erstmal an der Tanke reinigen müssen. Am Ende blieb kaum noch ein Gang vor lauter Schlamm noch drinne. Waren sehr schöne 3 Stunden. Wäre also mit dir mitgenommen. Das war bei mir so eine spontane Entscheidung als Katrin auf Arbeit fuhr, bin ich auch los, bevor ich es mir noch anders überlegt hätte.
Tschüß Detlef


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2012)

*Hallo,
hier eine Info vom White Rock Team Weißenfels!!

Das Kultrennen, also der Frühjahrsklassiker, die 12. Gosecker Mountainbike- Trophy am 24. März 2013 findet nach 4 Jahren endlich wieder statt!!!

Näheres Anfang Januar 2013.
Es ist die geplant gewesene Olympiastrecke in Goseck.



*


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
heute waren Erich vom Merseburger Radverein und ich beizeiten unterwegs. Da der Wetterbericht fÃ¼r heute kaum Regen vorausgesagt hatte, legten wir den Start auf 09:00 Uhr.
Da es ja kurz vor Weihnachten ist und wir fÃ¼r die Feiertage noch ein wenig schmackhafte BratwÃ¼rste benÃ¶tigten, wÃ¤hlten wir die Tour nach Querfurt.
Reinhard1, der ansonsten immer mit dabei ist, ist leider noch krankheitsbedingt verhindert, wir wÃ¼nschen gute Besserung.
Vom Airpark, ich war etwas frÃ¼h am Treffpunkt und konnte so noch 20 Runden im Kreisel drehen bis Erich eintraf, zÃ¤hlt ja alles im WP. Dann sind wir zur HeerstraÃe weiter. Heute einigten wir uns darauf mal nicht abseits der befestigten Wege zu fahren, zu schlammig. Wir folgten also den Verlauf des âDrei StÃ¤dteradwegesâ Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben.
Der Himmel sah bedrohlich dunkel aus, was am Nebel lag, die Wege waren aber noch trocken.
In HÃ¶he WÃ¼nsch Ã¼berquerten wir die neue Trasse der ICE-Strecke. Hier sahen wir schon die ersten Masten fÃ¼r die Elektrifizierung stehen.
Dann wird es wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, bis die Gleise verlegt werden.
Nachdem wir in LangeneichstÃ¤dt die Warte passiert hatten, fing es an zu trÃ¶pfeln und der Wind aus Nordwesten Ã¼ber die Querfurter Platte wehend wurde auch etwas stÃ¤rker. Auf der PflasterstraÃe, die bis Nemsdorf-GÃ¶hrendorf fÃ¼hrt, konnte ich mein 29 ziger mal so richtig austesten. Das Pflaster wurde weggesteckt wie nichts, trotz eingeschalteten Look out. Erich hatte mit seinen Reifen etwas mehr MÃ¼he die PflasterstraÃe zu befahren. Die Geschwindigkeit verringerte sich zunehmend. Je weiter wir uns Querfurt nÃ¤herten, desto weniger trÃ¶pfelte es. Einen kleinen Wehmutstropfen gab es dennoch auf der PflasterstraÃe. Der Bauer hatte seinen Mist auf dieser StraÃe auf sein Feld gefahren, so sah die Trasse dann auch aus, Schlamm auf ca. 1 km. Nach guten 120 Minuten errichten wir unser Ziel, der Metzkereiwagen aus Drebsdorf westlich GroÃleinungen. Die BratwÃ¼rste waren schnell gebunkert, dann noch einen heiÃen Kaffee zum AufwÃ¤rmen und nichts wie retour. Das Wetter meinte es auch besser mit und, leichten RÃ¼ckenwind und die Sonne lieÃ sich fÃ¼r einen kurzen Augenblick auch mal blicken, was will man mehr.
Auf der RÃ¼ckfahrt konnten wir dank Wind 30 Minuten rausfahren.
Wir hatten eine schÃ¶ne Tour gehabt und es brachte fÃ¼r das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER noch 17 Punkte im WP ein.
Und am Freitag, den 21.12., geht es zur Wintersonnenwende nach Goseck in die Kreisgrabenanlage (oder auch Sonnenobservatorium genannt).
Wer mitfahren will, sollte um 14:03 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark in Merseburg sein.


----------



## wassermorti (19. Dezember 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> *Hallo,
> hier eine Info vom White Rock Team Weißenfels!!
> 
> Das Kultrennen, also der Frühjahrsklassiker, die 12. Gosecker Mountainbike- Trophy am 24. März 2013 findet nach 4 Jahren endlich wieder statt!!!
> ...




Na das klingt doch super.  Wird gleich im Kalender eingetagen!!


----------



## GTdanni (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja ich hab auch schon mit Winne über Goseck gesprochen. 

Ich freue mich sehr das es dort wieder ein Rennen gibt und werde natürlich versuchen da wieder mit dem Altmetall anzutreten. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2012)

So,
die letzten Vorbereitungen sind abgeschlossen.
Habe jetzt jeweils, in Dutzender Größe, Reifen, Schläuche, Ketten, Luftpumpen, Klingeln, Flickzeug für den Weltuntergang eingelagert. 
Wer weiß woher ich das Zeug nach dem Untergang herbekomme.
Melde mich somit ab und warte im Keller mit Radhelm neben meinen Rädern und einer Kiste Bier auf den Weltuntergang.


----------



## GTdanni (20. Dezember 2012)

Hast du nicht noch nen Stahlhelm? 

Und sicher noch ein paar Epas ... 

Bis später mal ..... im neuen Leben. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2012)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hast du nicht noch nen Stahlhelm?
> 
> Und sicher noch ein paar Epas ...
> 
> ...


Joh mein altes Kochgestell und der Espri-Kocher stehen schon bereit. Und irgendwo in den Kisten müsste ich noch meine alte Hängematte von meinen G5- Werkstattwagen zu liegen haben.


----------



## Kasebi (21. Dezember 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So,
> die letzten Vorbereitungen sind abgeschlossen.
> Habe jetzt jeweils, in Dutzender Größe, Reifen, Schläuche, Ketten, Luftpumpen, Klingeln, Flickzeug für den Weltuntergang eingelagert.
> Wer weiß woher ich das Zeug nach dem Untergang herbekomme.
> Melde mich somit ab und warte im Keller mit Radhelm neben meinen Rädern und einer Kiste Bier auf den* Weltuntergang*.



Um vieviel Uhr fängt der Weltuntergang an?  Lohnt es sich überhaupt noch auf Arbeit zu fahren? 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Dezember 2012)

Aus sicherer Quelle habe ich erfahren, daß der Weltuntergang nicht stattfindet. Das ist wohl nur so ein Marketing-Ding von den (Fahrrad-)Händlern, um kurz vor Jahresende schnell noch ihren Plunder loszuwerden. Bei Udo hats ja geklappt.


----------



## kalihalde (21. Dezember 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Um vieviel Uhr fängt der Weltuntergang an?  Lohnt es sich überhaupt noch auf Arbeit zu fahren?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


 
hier der offizielle Ablaufplan :


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Aus sicherer Quelle habe ich erfahren, daß der Weltuntergang nicht stattfindet. Das ist wohl nur so ein Marketing-Ding von den (Fahrrad-)Händlern, um kurz vor Jahresende schnell noch ihren Plunder loszuwerden. Bei Udo hats ja geklappt.


Habe schon Rückenschmerzen vom Probeliegen in der Hängematte und der Bierkasten ist auch schon zur Hälfte geleert.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Dezember 2012)

@kalihalde: Da hängen sie aber zeitmäßig mächtig hinterher, bisher keine Glocken, Sirenen und Mayas. Jedenfalls in Halle.
 @Udo1: interessant, daß Du den G5-Werkstattwagen erwähnt hast, bin ich gestern beim googeln wieder draufgestoßen, eigentlich wollte ich nur den Unterschied von H3A und S4000 wissen, da hätte ich wohl auch Dich fragen können.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_kalihalde_: Da hängen sie aber zeitmäßig mächtig hinterher, bisher keine Glocken, Sirenen und Mayas. Jedenfalls in Halle.
> @_Udo1_: interessant, daß Du den G5-Werkstattwagen erwähnt hast, bin ich gestern beim googeln wieder draufgestoßen, eigentlich wollte ich nur den Unterschied von H3A und S4000 wissen, da hätte ich wohl auch Dich fragen können.


Hättest Du machen können


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
die Welt existiert weiter.

Also am 27.12. um 10:00 Uhr eine kleine *Festtagsbratenfettverbrennungsrunde*.

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Airpark-Merseburg

Fahren bis der Magen wieder knurrt.
Am Treffpunkt kann jeder seine Fahrzielwünsche äußern, dann wird demokratisch abgestimmt wo es hingehen soll.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13646


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinhard1 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Sportfreunde,
wünsche Euch ein frohes und angenehmes Weihnachtsfest.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
heute am 21.12. traf ich mich mit Harti, vom Merseburger Radverein, um mit ihm gemeinsam zur Wintersonnenwende nach Goseck zu fahren. 
Die Sonne sollte heute um 16:06 Uhr im Westtor des Sonnenobservatoriums untergehen. Bei Abfahrt um 14:00 Uhr sah es aber nicht danach aus, dass die Sonne uns den Gefallen tun wird. Aber auch das hatte ich berücksichtigt.
Wir begaben uns sofort auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg und fuhren auf diesem Richtung Goseck. 

_(Im Hintergrund im Schneegestöber befindet sich das Observatorium)_
An dem Südfeldsee begann es dann langsam zu schneien, was sich noch bis Goseck verstärkte.

Wir trafen so gegen 15:40 Uhr ein, der Innenraum des Sonnenobservatoriums war schon gut mit Besuchern gefüllt. 

Es wurde jetzt merklich kälter. Gut dass am Eingang ein Glühweinstand mit Grill aufgebaut war. Der MDR war auch mit einem Übertragungswagen vor Ort, aber wie schon gesagt von Sonnenuntergang keine Spur.

Da musste dann eben Harti als Sonne herhalten. Er hatte heute seine neue Akkulampe mit, die noch voll aufgeladen war. 
Pünktlich zum Sonnenuntergang gegen 16:00 Uhr bewegte sich die Sonne dann von links nach rechts durch das Westtor. 
Nachdem die Sonne verschwunden war, wurde sie wieder ans Bike angebracht und wir bewegten uns schnell zum Glühweinstand, hat lecker geschmeckt. 

Auf die Trommler, Schamanen und Tänzer wollten wir dann nicht mehr warten, der Schneefall verstärkte sich immer mehr, so machten wir uns dann wieder auf den Rückweg.

Auch wenn wir die richtige Sonne nicht gesehen hatten, war es auch mit Ersatzsonne eine schöne Tour gewesen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben Leute, wir sind alle noch da  .
 leffith und meine wenigkeit, wünschen euch allen ein ruhiges und besinnliches
Fest. LG


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2012)

*Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und Biker*


----------



## Kasebi (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute 
Ich schließe mich den Weihnachtsgrüßen von Udo1,Reinhard1, Bonsaibikerin und lefith an. 
Aber mal was anderes. Nach dem der Weltuntergang ausgefallen, die Überlebensausrüstung wieder verstaut und die Lebensmittel haltbar gemacht, bleiben 7 (in Worten: Sieben) Einweggrills übrig die, benutzt werden wollen und müssen. Also wann soll's denn mit den Grilltouren weiter gehen?. Vielleicht noch in diesem Jahr? Zwischen den Feiertagen? Oder doch erst im Januar? Macht mal Vorschläge.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> .... bleiben 7 (in Worten: Sieben) Einweggrills übrig die, benutzt werden wollen und müssen. Also wann soll's denn mit den Grilltouren weiter gehen?. Vielleicht noch in diesem Jahr? Zwischen den Feiertagen? Oder doch erst im Januar? Macht mal Vorschläge.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Nun ich bin dabei, wenn es noch 2012 sein soll, dann vielleicht am Donerstag. Wie sieht es denn bei Andi65, Bb, Reinhard1 und leffith aus?


----------



## Kasebi (23. Dezember 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun ich bin dabei, wenn es noch 2012 sein soll, dann vielleicht am Donerstag. Wie sieht es denn bei Andi65, Bb, Reinhard1 und leffith aus?



Das wäre für mich OK
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
bereits zum 17. Mal lädt am Silvestertag der Radsportverein "White Rock" zu  seiner traditionellen Radtour ein. Start ist um 10:00 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in  Weißenfels, von hier geht es auf einer runde von etwa 20 Kilometer zum Hof der  Familie Kitze in Nellschütz. Dort erwartet die Teilnehmer ein liebevoller Imbiss  mit Glühwein, Tee, Fettbemmen und heißer Suppe. 
Die Rückankunft in  Weißenfels wird so gegen 13:30 Uhr sein. 
Versprochen ist ein sehr moderates  Tempo, so dass alle die Strecke auch locker bewältigen können.

Die  Radtour findet bei JEDEM Wetter statt, die Teilnahmegebühren betragen incl.  Imbiss 5  für Erwachsen sowie 2  für Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren.  

Lasst auch ihr das Jahr 2012 sportlich ausklingen und radeld mit!
Die immerhin 99 Teilnehmer des Vorjahres gilt es zu überbieten.

_Ich starte um 08:30 Uhr vom Penny-Parkplatz an der B91.
Wenn jemand aus Merseburg mitfahren möchte kann er ja um diese Zeit am Treffpunkt sein._


----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> .....Also wann soll's denn mit den Grilltouren weiter gehen?. Vielleicht noch in diesem Jahr? Zwischen den Feiertagen? Oder doch erst im Januar? Macht mal Vorschläge.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


 @Kasebi,
nach Rücksprache mit dem Grillgutbeschaffer wird es 2012 nichts mehr.
So schlage ich vor, dass wir uns auf einen Termin im Januar einigen sollten. Der Wettertrend bis 5.01, durchweg positive Temperaturen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute, leider wird es auch bei uns  nix mit Grillabend in diesem Jahr.
Meinn frühster Termin wäre am 5.1.2013. Da kann auch leffith, sonst am11.1. und ab 21.1-28.1 ist mir jeder Tag recht. Man fängt das Jahr mit Urlaub an .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute, leider wird es auch bei uns  nix mit Grillabend in diesem Jahr.
> Meinn frühster Termin wäre am 5.1.2013. Da kann auch leffith, sonst am11.1. und ab 21.1-28.1 ist mir jeder Tag recht. Man fängt das Jahr mit Urlaub an .


 @andi65, dann schau mal bitte in deinen Kalender ob ein Termin dabei ist.


----------



## leffith (24. Dezember 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> ......... Also wann soll's denn mit den Grilltouren weiter gehen?. Vielleicht noch in diesem Jahr? Zwischen den Feiertagen? Oder doch erst im Januar? Macht mal Vorschläge.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


 
Wir sind auf Westbesuch ab 25. Dezember. Können also nicht zum grillen kommen. 
Leffith & Bonsai


----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> Wir sind auf Westbesuch ab 25. Dezember. Können also nicht zum grillen kommen.
> Leffith & Bonsai


Wir warten bis ihr wieder in der Heimat seid. Mit Andi65 haben wir schon mal den 05.01. ins Auge gefasst. Kein grillen, sondern der erste Pizzaabend 2013 in der Pzzeria in Großkayna am See. Nun wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (25. Dezember 2012)

5.1 und Pizza mampfen sieht bei uns gut aus. Wir sind dabei.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo *BRUSTGURTFAHRER* und Sympathisanten,

am 05.01. findet das erste gemeinsame Pizza essen 2013 statt.
*Ort:* Pizzeria "Fantasia Romana" in Großkayna, Werkstraße
*Zeit:* 18:30 Uhr
Start ab Merseburg Penny-Parkplatz an der B91 um 17:50 Uhr

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13582

Hier gibt es schon zur Vorauswahl die Karte:http://www.pizzeria-grosskayna.de/speisekarte/index.html


----------



## leffith (26. Dezember 2012)

_*@Udo1*
Ich starte um 08:30 Uhr vom Penny-Parkplatz an der B91
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Wenn jemand aus Merseburg mitfahren möchte kann er ja um diese Zeit am Treffpunkt sein
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

Ich könnte mir vorstellen auch das Event zu besuchen.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2012)

leffith schrieb:


> _*@Udo1*
> Ich starte um 08:30 Uhr vom Penny-Parkplatz an der B91.
> Wenn jemand aus Merseburg mitfahren möchte kann er ja um diese Zeit am Treffpunkt sein._
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen auch das Event zu besuchen.


Ich hole dich um 08:27 Uhr ab.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde puenktlich am Penny-Markt sein


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2012)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Ich werde puenktlich am Penny-Markt sein


Ich hole euch um 08:27 Uhr ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
hoffentlich habt ihr alle die Festtage gut überstanden, ich mach mich jetzt langsam fertig zur Festagsbratenfettverbrennungstour.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
die heutige Festagsbratenfettverbrennungsrunde startete ja vom Parkplatz Airpark. Da sich ja noch âFridoswâ angemeldet hatte, wÃ¤ren wir ja heute zu zweit unterwegs gewesen. PÃ¼nktlich 5 Minuten vor der Zeit war ich am Treffpunkt zur Stelle und wartete auf meinen Mitfahrer. 

Es wurde 10:00 Uhr, aber kein âFridoswâ in Sichtweite, es wurde 10:10 Uhr immer noch kein âFridoswâ eingetroffen. Da habe ich dann fÃ¼r mich entschieden nicht mehr zu warten, sondern loszufahren. Da der Wind heftig aus westlicher Richtung blies, schlug ich also den Weg zur Klobikauer Halde auf der HeerstraÃe ein. Der Wind war stellenweise so stark, dass er mich einige Male bis auf 10 km/h abbremste. Nachdem ich mich bis Nordostseite der Halde geschunden hatte, gelangte ich endlich in den Windschatten der Halde und konnte jetzt ein wenig entspannter Ã¼ber die Halde fahren. Am Ende der Halde traf ich dann wieder auf den Geiseltalseerundweg und fuhr jetzt die Halde runter, aber wieder mit Sturm von vorn. Am FuÃe der Halde angekommen gleich hinter der ersten Rechtskurve sah ich neben dem Rundweg drei groÃe blaue MÃ¼llsÃ¤cke liegen. Ich hielt an, um zu sehen, was da wohl so in den SÃ¤cken sei. Die SÃ¤cke waren schon ein wenig aufgerissen und ich erspÃ¤hte die Ãberreste von der Hinterlassenschaft eines oder einiger Buntmetalldiebe. 

Ãberreste von KabelumhÃ¼llungen, die dort einfach entsorgt wurden. Habe gleich nach RÃ¼ckkehr an das Ordnungsamt MÃ¼cheln eine Mail abgesetzt, war zwar nachdem Fund persÃ¶nlich vor Ort, traf aber niemanden im Amt an. Von MÃ¼cheln bin ich dann auf einer NebenstraÃe bis zur MÃ¼chelhÃ¶he nÃ¶rdlich GrÃ¶st weiter. Von der HÃ¶he dann mit ordentlichem RÃ¼ckenwind bei Sonne pur die HÃ¶he runter bis nach Schortau. Ab Schortau dann auf den neugeschaffenen Abschnitt des Dolmenweges bis nach Leiha. 

In Leiha schlug ich den Weg zum Luftschiff auf der heute wenig befahrenen B176 ein. Als ich PettstÃ¤dt erreichte, folgte ich der BundesstraÃe weiter bis zum Abzweig nach Markwerben. Der RÃ¼ckenwind schob mich zÃ¼gig vorwÃ¤rts, so konnte ich auch mal meinen Blick nach rechts in den StraÃengraben schweifen lassen. Was unsere MitbÃ¼rger da so alles aus dem Auto werfen, ist faszinierend. Das geht Ã¼ber Pfandflaschen und Plastik Flaschen, die nicht mit Pfand belegt sind bis zu Windeln. Die Windeln schÃ¶n verteilt von PettstÃ¤dt bis fast zum Ortseingang von WeiÃenfels. Nun ja die nehmen ja auch in der Tonne viel Platz weg.
Als ich dann WeiÃenfels erreicht hatte, machte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher auf einen Kaffee in den dortigen Radladen. AnschlieÃed dann weiter zum neuen Radweg, der im Norden von WSF beginnt und bis Tagewerben fÃ¼hrt. Der Wind kam jetzt leicht von der Seite und schob mich nicht mehr ganz so stark dem Tourende entgegen. Ãber Reichhardtswerben dann weiter zum SÃ¼dfeldsee. Nach dem ich das SÃ¼dufer erreicht hatte ging es jetzt wieder rasanter mit WindunterstÃ¼tzung weiter bis nach Merseburg zum heutigen Ausgangspunkt der Tour. 
War eine schÃ¶ne einsame Runde bei guten 8Â°C und Sonne satt. Immerhin gab es dann noch am Ende 16 Punkte fÃ¼r das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER im Winterpokal.
Morgen soll es ja ein wenig kÃ¼hler werden, aber immer noch Sonne, mal sehen, wo es mich dann hin verschlÃ¤gt.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
das schöne Wetter heute habe ich noch einmal ausgenutzt, um eine WP-Runde zu drehen. Wie immer hatte ich Wind von vorn, als ich mich gen Süden auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bewegte. Bis zur Hennebrücke an der Saale bei Naumburg brauchte ich heute gute 2 Stunden. Ab der Hennebrücke dann auf den Saaleradweg und auf diesen immer an der gut gefüllten Saale entlang bis Weißenfels.
An den Weinbergen von Goseck nutzt man dieses milde Wetter, um die Trockenmauern wieder herzustellen, keine leichte Arbeit. Der Frost und die Feuchtigkeit haben etliche Meter zum Einsturz gebracht.
Beim dortigen Zweiradladen wieder einen heißen Kaffee getrunken und dann retour zum Südfeldsee und von dort bis zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour. Am Ende hatte ich 16 WP-Punkte eingefahren, bei Sonne satt und Temperaturen über 0°C.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
*ANBIKEN am 03.01.2013*
Start in Merseburg an der B91 Penny-Parkplatz um 08:30 Uhr.
Über Südfeldsee nach WSF Marktplatz, dort Treffpunkt 2 um 10:00 Uhr.
Lockeres Rollen an der Saale entlang bis Bad Kösen. Zurück über Hennebrücke- Freyburg- Geiseltalsee- Merseburg, bzw. für die Weißenfelser Hennebrücke- WSF.

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13646


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
morgen eine kleine Nachmittagsrunde durch Luppe und Elsteraue.
Treffpunkt: B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain Netto-Parkplatz um 12:33 Uhr


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (30. Dezember 2012)

Danke an unseren Guide Udo, welcher uns heute duch die Auen geführt hat.
 Es war eine super Tour bei noch besserem Wetter, fast frühlingshafte Temperaturen lies uns auch einige Schlammfützen gut ertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
heute fanden sich zu einer kleinen Sonntagsnachmittagsrunde durch die Elster und Luppeauen Bonsaibikerin, leffith, Bikermario und meine Wenigkeit ein.
Gestartet wurde um 12:30 Uhr bei Sonnenschein und Rückenwind. Es ging gleich runter zur Saale und dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis Schkopau, wo wir die Saale auf der Eisenbahnbrücke überquerten. Von oben sah man schon die teilweise geflutete Elsteraue und Steinlacheaue. 



Weiter ging es bis zur Schutzhütte Ortseingang Kollenbey. Hier bogen wir auf den Damm der Steinlache ab. 



Auf dem Damm dann weiter bis Burgliebenau. 



Der Weg führte uns weiter am alten Arm der Weißen Elster entlang bis zum Wallendorfer See. Wir schlugen dann den Weg, der ungefähr 200 Meter südlich parallel zum Elsterdamm zum Raßnitzer See führt. Nach geraumer Zeit mit leichtem Rückenwind erreichten wir das Nordufer des Raßnitzer Sees. Wir folgten jetzt nicht den Rundweg um den Raßnitzer See, sondern hielten uns auf dem Wirtschaftsweg, grobe Richtung Osten. Dieser Weg führte uns in geschwungener Linie bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster südlich Oberthau. Am Fuße des südlichen Elsterdamms fuhren wir weiter nach Osten, bis uns der Weg nach ca. 1,2 km nach Süden in den Auenwald führte. Die hohle Eiche ließen wir heute mal links liegen. Wir fuhren dann weiter nach Süden durch den Auenwald bis zum Waldrand. Ab hier schlug ich nicht den kurzen Weg Richtung Horburg ein, sondern wählte eine andere Variante die uns in einem etwas längeren Bogen bis zur Brücke über die Luppe, nördlich Horburg, führte. Auf der Brücke eine kurze Pause, 



bevor wir wieder in den Auenwald südlich der Luppe eintauchten. Auf dem Wanderweg am südlichen Luppeufer 



fuhren wir dann weiter bis zum Schlossteich Dölkau. Von Dölkau auf der Salzstraße dann weiter bis Zweimen. Am westlichen Ortsausgang von Zweimen bogen wir wieder in die Aue der Luppe ab und folgten der Salzstraße weiter am Raßnitzer See Südufer vorbei bis zum Wallendorfer See Südufer, jetzt aber schon mit etwas heftigeren Gegenwind. Wir folgten den Wanderweg am Südufer des Wallendorfer Sees weiter bis Lössen und überquerten dann in Lössen wieder die Luppe. Auf der alten Ortsverbindungsstraße ging es dann weiter bis Meuschau. Auf diesem Teilstück wurde der Wind manchmal so heftig, dass die Sturmspitzen uns schon mal abrupt bis auf 14 km/h abbremsten. Von Meuschau dann an der Schleuse entlang vor zur Neumarktbrücke, wo die Saale überquert wurde. Auf dem Saaleradweg dann weiter bis zum Gerichtsrain, wo wir dann zur B91 abgebogen sind und die Tour nach 2 Std und 30 Minuten beendet haben. Es war wieder einmal eine schöne zügige Tour mit netten Mitfahrern.
Morgen geht es dann zur Jahresabschlusstour vom White-Rock-Team Weißenfels nach Weißenfels.
Treffpunkt, wie schon mal gepostet, am Penny-Parkplatz B91 um 08:30 Uhr. Dann über Merseburg Süd und Südfeldsee nach Weißenfels zum Marktplatz, dort erfolgt dann der offizielle Start um 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
werde mich jetzt langsam fertig machen für die Silvesterabschlusstour durch den alten Landkreis Weißenfels.
Wir sind dann doch noch mindestens 4 Merseburger geworden, die sich um 08:30 Uhr auf den Weg nach Weißenfels machen.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
das alte Jahr wurde am heutigen Tag mit der 17. Auflage traditionellen Silvester Radtour in Weißenfels verabschiedet.
Zu dieser Silvestertour hat der Radsportverein "White Rock" Weißenfels eingeladen und 114 Radlerinnen und Radler von ganz jung bis ins hohe reifere Alter sind der Einladung gefolgt.
Wir Merseburger BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Freunden haben uns dem angeschlossen. Es waren aus Merseburg mit dabei: Bonsaibikerin, udo1 vom Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER, sowie leffith und Harti als Vertreter des Merseburger Radvereins.
Wir trafen uns um 08:30 Uhr am Penny-Parkplatz B91 und fuhren dann gemeinsam mit bedacht, es ist ja auch noch Winterpokal, über Merseburg Süd und Beuna zum Südfeldsee. Die aufgehende Sonne über Leuna begleitete uns auf unseren Weg.
An der Ostseite des Sees dann auf dem Radweg zum Nordufer, wo wir dann nach Reichhardswerben und Tagewerben abgebogen sind.
In Tagewerben bogen wir zum neuen Radweg nach Weißenfels ab und folgten diesen bis zum Ende am Heuweg. Am Kiosk am Heuweg wollte der BRUSTGURTFAHRER andi65 auf uns warten. Er stand an der Laterne und hat seinen Blick auf die Straße nach Tagewerben gerichtet.
Er wird sich um 09:38 Uhr sicherlich gedacht haben, wo bleiben denn die so lange? Nun wir hatten ja den Radweg gewählt und tauchten somit hinter seinem Rücken auf. Gemeinsam ging es dann zum Treffpunkt Weißenfelser Marktplatz, den wir so um 09:50 Uhr erreichten. Der Platz am Brunnen war schon gut mit Radlerinnen und Radler aller Altersgruppen gefüllt.
Das White-Rock-Tourenteammitglied Huhn stand schon mit seinem Kassenschild auf dem Rücken parat um den Unkostenbeitrag einzusammeln.
Nachdem wir die Ersten begrüßt hatten und schon mal einige angenehme Gespräche geführt hatten trudelten die letzten zwei BRUSTGURTFAHRER kasebi und Reinhard1 ein.
Somit war das WP-Team vollzählig am Start. Die Presse fand sich auch ein und führte noch schnell einige Interviews mit den Teilnehmern. Kurz vor dem 10. Glockenschlag der Rathausuhr und der Kirchturmuhr hielt der Senior Organisator dieser Tour, Walther Viereckel,
noch eine kurze Ansprache an die Teilnehmer. Er verkündete die Fahrstrecke, gab noch einige Hinweise zu den Engstellen und teilte uns mit, dass am Ende der Tour die obligatorischen Gerichte -Erbsensuppe, Fettbemmen, Pfannkuchen, Tee und Glühwein  auf uns warten würden. Mit dem 10. Glockenschlag übernahm er die Führung des Feldes und führte das Teilnehmerfeld in einer Ehrenrunde über den Marktplatz Richtung Pfennigbrücke an der Saale.
Neuerdings kann man diese Brücke mit dem Rad ohne abzusteigen überqueren, sie ist jetzt als Radweg ausgeschildert, was sogar einigen Einheimischen noch gar nicht so bekannt war.
Der Weg führte das Feld jetzt am Bahnhof auf den Saaleradweg entlang in Richtung Burgwerben. In Höhe der Burgwerbener Weinberge am Radweg gab es dann verkehrsbedingt an der Engstelle einen kurzen Stau.
Das Einfädeln ging aber zügig ohne Probleme vonstatten. So gelangte das Feld dann auf dem Radweg über Kriechau bis nach Schkortleben. Hinter Schkortleben wurde dann der Radweg wieder besser und breiter, sodass auch die Kids mit ihren 16 Zöllern wieder mehr Platz hatten. Am Ende des Radweges in Großkorbetha bogen wir dann nach Kleinkorbetha ab, überquerten hier die Saale und fuhren auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße weiter in Richtung Oeglitzsch.
In der letzten Rechtskurve vor Oeglitzsch bogen wir nach Osten auf einen befestigten Wirtschaftsweg, ab der uns den Hügel hoch führte. Hier schied sich schon mal das Spreu vom Weizen, die sportlichen zogen schnell davon. Ich entschied mich den senior Organisator der Tour, Walter Viereckel, ein wenig zu begleiten.
Gemeinsam zogen wir mit gleichbleibender Trittfrequenz altersgerecht den Anstieg hoch. Das Hauptfeld erreichten wir dann kurz vor der L188 in Großgöhren, wo sich das Feld wieder sammelte.
Neu formiert wurde die Straße überquert in Richtung Kleingöhren. Ab hier folgten wir jetzt den Rippachradweg. Auf dem Rippachradweg fuhren vor mir tapfer zwei kleine Kids entschlossen das Ziel zu erreichen, es waren ja nur noch knappe 3 km.
Doch dann hörte ich es, wie urplötzlich gerufen wurde: "Mami, Mami meine Beine wollen nicht mehr treten". Aber die Mami hat, wie ich am Ende der Tour feststellen konnte, eine superüberzeugende Motivation geleistet. Es waren alle angekommen.
Das Ziel Nellschütz wurde erreicht, die Erbsensuppe, die Pfannkuchen, Fettbemmen und die Getränke standen parat und warteten auf die hungrigen Mäuler der Teilnehmer.
Bei angenehmen Gesprächen rund ums Radfahren ließen wir uns das Essen schmecken.
Nachdem dann alles restlos verputzt war, löste sich das Feld langsam auf.
Danke White-Rock es war wie immer wieder eine gelungene Jahresabschlusstour, Euch ein glückliches neues Jahr 2013 bis zum Silvester zur 18. Auflage der Silvestertour.
Wir Merseburger schlugen dann den Wirtschaftsweg nach Lösau und Dehlitz ein, wo wir auf den rechtsseitigen Saaleradweg stießen und diesen bis Kleinkorbetha folgten. In Kleinkorbetha überquerten wir die Saale und fuhren auf den neuen Radweg linksseitig der Saale weiter bis Kraßlau
und dann über Kröllwitz, Daspig bis Merseburg zurück. Da und noch einige Minuten an die 16 Winterpokalpunkte fehlten, machten wir noch eine kleine Ehrenrunde durch Merseburg Nord.
Ja es war wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung und wir werden uns sicher in einem Jahr an gleicher Stelle wieder treffen.
Alle 74 Bilder findet ihr hier: https://picasaweb.google.com/115429...stourWeiEnfels?authkey=Gv1sRgCKWSmaim4KaapAE#


----------



## Reinhard1 (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo Bikerinen und Biker,
ich wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr, vor allem Gesundheit und immer
genügend Luft auf den Reifen.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## onkel_scheune (1. Januar 2013)

Euch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr.
 @Udo1
Hat es was gebracht, dass du die Müllansammlung am Wegesrand dem Ordnungsamt gemeldet hast? Hast du in die Richtung mehr Erfahrung?
Ich frage, weil ich selber viel mit dem Rad unterwegs bin und solche Verschmutzungen immer wieder sehen muss. Bis jetzt wußte ich aber nicht, wer für solche Angelegenheiten zuständig ist.

Ach ja, noch kurz zu mir: ich bin Thomas, 30, verheiratet und Vater einer kleinen Tochter. Auf dem bike sitze ich jetzt schon gute 16 Jahre und bis vor fünf Jahren bin ich auch noch Rennen gefahren.

Grüße an alle
der onkel


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2013)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Euch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr.
> @_Udo1_
> Hat es was gebracht, dass du die Müllansammlung am Wegesrand dem Ordnungsamt gemeldet hast? Hast du in die Richtung mehr Erfahrung?
> Ich frage, weil ich selber viel mit dem Rad unterwegs bin und solche Verschmutzungen immer wieder sehen muss. Bis jetzt wußte ich aber nicht, wer für solche Angelegenheiten zuständig ist.
> ...


 @onkel_scheune,
ich mache dass schon seit dem ich aus dem Reinland 2007 hergezogen bin und habe bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich sende dann dem Ordnungsamt eine Mail mit Koordinate und noch ein paar Bildern, damit sie sich schon mal eine Vorstellung machen können was so alles rumliegt. In der Regel ist das Zeug nach ein paar Tagen auch weg. Wenn die Gemeinde nicht reagieren sollte geht noch ein Schreiben an den Landkreis.
Zum aktuellen Problem am Geiseltalsee kann noch nichts sagen, war seit dem nicht wieder da.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
das neue Jahr ist gerade mal drei Tage alt, so wurde es also langsam Zeit zum Anbiken 2013.
Als Mitfahrer hatte sich Reinhard1 vom Team der Brustgurtfahrer mit angemeldet. Trotz Unwetterwarnung für Merseburg und Umgebung machte ich mich um 08:30 Uhr auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt in Weißenfels. Das es heute etwas heftiger zur Sache gehen sollte merkte ich schon kurz nach dem Start. Orkanartige Böen von vorn ließen mich langsam in Schweiß kommen. Ab Beuna Richtung Südfeldsee Ostseite hatte ich dann den Sturm von der Seite. Es gab einige heftige Schläge von rechts, die mich aus der geraden Ideallinie zur Fahrbahnmitte drängten. So brauchte ich heute bis zum Treffpunkt 30 Minuten länger als üblich. Am Saaleradweg in Weißenfels West wartete schon Reinhard1 auf mich. Ab hier wollten wir ein wenig durch das Saaletal gen Westen fahren. Also voller Sturm von vorn. Da zog ich am Treffpunkt doch schon mal die Windjacke an, besser ist besser. Bis Leißling war es noch einigermaßen angenehm zu fahren,
aber ab Leißling in Richtung Oeblitzschleuse wurde es dann heftig.
Aber auch dieses Stück bis Schönburg wurde zähneknirschend überwunden. Der Wasserstand der Saale ist immer noch hoch, aber nicht mehr so hoch wie im Dezember 2012. Der Weg am Pegel Grochlitz ist befahrbar, auf dem neuen Radwegabschnitt vom Pegel bis zum Bootshaus fehlen noch ca. gute 60 cm, bis das Wasser der Saale den Radweg erreicht. Wir entschlossen uns nicht über die Hennebrücke, auf das linke Saaleufer zu wechseln. Der Weg wird auf der linken Seite zurzeit erneuert und ist jetzt zu schlammig. Also ging es auf der rechten Seite weiter über den Blütengrund bis zur Saalebrücke Roßbach. Dort sind wir dann über die Brücke auf das linke Saaleufer gewechselt und fuhren auf den Radweg weiter über Kleinjena bis nach Großjena.
Großjena verließen wir ostwärts in Richtung Dobichau. Über Markröhlitz und Uichteritz gelangten wir dann wieder in Weißenfels an. Noch ein kleiner Schlenker zum Bäcker im EDEKA-Center auf einen Kaffee, wo wir dann unsere erste Tour in 2013 beendeten. Mit ordentlichem Rückenwind war ich dann sehr schnell wieder in Merseburg angelangt.
Das Wetter, trotz Sturm, war angenehm zum Fahren, auch hatten wir auf einigen Abschnitten mal die Sonne zu Gesicht bekommen.
Mal sehen, wo mich, oder uns die nächste Tour am 09.01. hinführen wird.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
die nächste Wochentour am 09.01. von Ossmannstedt auf dem Ilmradweg und Saaleradweg zurück nach Merseburg/Weißenfels.
Abfahrt mit DB und Hopperticket ab WSF um 08:53 Uhr
Ankunft in Ossmannstedt um 09:37 Uhr
Start um 09:40 Uhr Bahnhof Bahnhof Ossmannstedt und dann mit Rückenwind zurück.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13666


----------



## onkel_scheune (3. Januar 2013)

Werde morgen ne kleine Tour (WSF, Leißling, Schönburg, Leißling, WSF) machen. Start ist gegen 14:30 und es wird primär abseits asphaltierter Wege gefahren. Wer möchte kann sich gerne melden.
Samstag wirds wohl ne Freyburg-Runde.War dort heute auf Trailsuche und hab einige sehr nette Sachen gefunden.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2013)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Werde morgen ne kleine Tour (WSF, Leißling, Schönburg, Leißling, WSF) machen. Start ist gegen 14:30 und es wird primär abseits asphaltierter Wege gefahren. Wer möchte kann sich gerne melden.
> Samstag wirds wohl ne Freyburg-Runde.War dort heute auf Trailsuche und hab einige sehr nette Sachen gefunden.


Kann morgen leider nicht, sonst hätte ich dich begleitet. Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_scheune (4. Januar 2013)

Danke. Jetzt schaut es ja noch ganz gut mit dem Wetter aus ....... ich werde berichten.


----------



## onkel_scheune (4. Januar 2013)

..... ich war dann doch nicht. Kann man nichts machen, wenn die family ruft.

Morgen aber Freyburg. Es sollte nur nicht aus Kübeln regnen. Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen. Würde gegen 10 Uhr mit der Tour beginnen. Treffpunkt ist der weißenfelser Markt.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo *BRUSTGURTFAHRER* und Sympathisanten,
> 
> am 05.01. findet das erste gemeinsame Pizza essen 2013 statt.
> *Ort:* Pizzeria "Fantasia Romana" in Großkayna, Werkstraße
> ...



Ich bin raus. Kann nicht da die Familie ihr Recht verlangt. Also guten Appetit und viel Spaß.
also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## onkel_scheune (5. Januar 2013)

1. Sorry für denjenigen der um 10 aufm Markt war und gewartet hat - es ist ne halbe Stunde später bei mir geworden.
2. Es war ne spaßige 3 Stunden Tour.
3. Ich weiß jetzt welche Sachen für dieses Wetter untauglich sind.

Schönes Wochenende euch allen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2013)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> 1. Sorry für denjenigen der um 10 aufm Markt war und gewartet hat - es ist ne halbe Stunde später bei mir geworden.
> 2. Es war ne spaßige 3 Stunden Tour.
> 3. Ich weiß jetzt welche Sachen für dieses Wetter untauglich sind.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende euch allen.


Wo bist du denn eigentlich lang, immer an Saale und Unstrut und wieder zurück, oder auch ein wenig durch den Schlamm? Ja das Wetter war heute nicht besonders, ich werde langsam zum BRUSTGURTFAHRERTREFFEN Richtung Südfeldsee, zwecks Pizzaverspeisung aufbrechen. Licht funktioniert und regnen tut es auch nicht.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
das erste BRUSTGURTFAHRERGRILLEN hat gestern stattgefunden, dieses mal ohne Grill. Um 17:30 Uhr starteten von Merseburg aus Bonsaibikerin, leffith und ich zum Treffpunkt Pizzeria in Großkayna.
Es war außerdem die erste Nachtfahrt in 2013. In Höhe der Geusaer Straße, am Rande des ehemaligen Kasernengeländes, ein kurzer Halt zum Anlegen der Regenjacke, es hatte mittlerweile begonnen, etwas stärker, zu nieseln. Weiter ging es dann auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg über Frankleben zum Runstedter See. Ich war nur beim Wischen meiner Brille, ein Scheibenwischer wäre nicht verkehrt gewesen. Gegen 18:15 Uhr erreichten wir den Treffpunkt die Pizzeria. Kurz nach uns traf dann Andi65 ein. So konnten wir unserer Aufmerksamkeit ganz der Speisekarte widmen. Die Auswahl war groß und die Entscheidung dauerte schon etwas länger.
Zwischen Pizza herstellen und aus dem Backofen holen gab es angenehme Gespräche rund ums Bike, zu geplanten Touren und zu technischen Neuheiten.
Nach geraumer Zeit kamen dann die Pizzen auf den Tisch.
Sie schmeckten gar wunderbar, kann ich nur empfehlen, bei einer Tour, die am Südfeldsee vorbeigeht, mal einen Abstecher zu machen.
Kurz vor 20.00 Uhr machten wir uns dann wieder auf dem Heimweg.
Und es ist immer so, wenn ich nachts fahre, ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich nachts immer schneller bin als am Tage. Wahrscheinlich liegt das daran, dass ich mein Umfeld durch die Dunkelheit nicht mehr wahrnehme, sondern mich nur auf den Lichtkegel konzentriere.
Alle die kommen wollten und dann abgesagt hatten kann ich nur sagen, die Pizzen haben superlecker geschmeckt und es hat Spaß gemacht.
So dann macht mal Vorschläge für das erste richtige Einweggrillgrillen im Monat Februar.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Wochentour am 09.01. von Ossmannstedt auf dem Ilmradweg und Saaleradweg zurück nach Merseburg/Weißenfels.
> Abfahrt mit DB und Hopperticket ab WSF um 08:53 Uhr
> Ankunft in Ossmannstedt um 09:37 Uhr
> ...


Wer Lust hat sollte sich dann am 09.01. am Treffpunkt einfinden.


----------



## onkel_scheune (7. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn eigentlich lang, immer an Saale und Unstrut und wieder zurück, oder auch ein wenig durch den Schlamm? Ja das Wetter war heute nicht besonders, ich werde langsam zum BRUSTGURTFAHRERTREFFEN Richtung Südfeldsee, zwecks Pizzaverspeisung aufbrechen. Licht funktioniert und regnen tut es auch nicht.



Bin von Richtung Langendorf, Markwerben, Uichteritz, Wirtschaftweg zum Luftschiff, entlang der Windanlagen nach Freyburg, dort zum Teil Richtung Reebschule und dann auf der Bergabstraße rechts abgebogen. Dort an sehr netten Wohnhäusern vorbei und einen sehr endlos geilen Trail bis ins Tal (ehemals Athosrestaurant) geballert. Von dort über den Radweg richtung Henne, Schönburg, Leißling (nochmal schön durchn Wald) und dann weiter nach Weißenfels. Ich bin kein Radweg/Straßenfan, wenn ich mit MTB unterwegs bin. Deshalb bin ich immer auf der Suche nach einem Weg abseits des Betons.
Falls du die Strecke noch nicht kennen solltest (was ich aber nicht glaube, bei deiner Ortskenntnis und KM-Leistung), kannst du das nächste Mal (bei hoffentlich besseren Wetter) gerne mitkommen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> .... kannst du das nächste Mal (bei hoffentlich besseren Wetter) gerne mitkommen.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


Werde ich bestimmt mal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wassermorti (8. Januar 2013)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Bin von Richtung Langendorf, Markwerben, Uichteritz, Wirtschaftweg zum Luftschiff, entlang der Windanlagen nach Freyburg, dort zum Teil Richtung Reebschule und dann auf der Bergabstraße rechts abgebogen. Dort an sehr netten Wohnhäusern vorbei und einen sehr endlos geilen Trail bis ins Tal (ehemals Athosrestaurant) geballert. Von dort über den Radweg richtung Henne, Schönburg, Leißling (nochmal schön durchn Wald) und dann weiter nach Weißenfels. Ich bin kein Radweg/Straßenfan, wenn ich mit MTB unterwegs bin. Deshalb bin ich immer auf der Suche nach einem Weg abseits des Betons.
> Falls du die Strecke noch nicht kennen solltest (was ich aber nicht glaube, bei deiner Ortskenntnis und KM-Leistung), kannst du das nächste Mal (bei hoffentlich besseren Wetter) gerne mitkommen.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas




hallo thomas,

wenn du gps mit an bord hast gib doch bitte mal die daten raus. ist immer schon zu sehen wo andere so langbrausen und es macht auch immer spaß teile dieser strecken dann in eigene touren mit einzubinden


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2013)

wassermorti schrieb:


> hallo thomas,
> 
> wenn du gps mit an bord hast gib doch bitte mal die daten raus. ist immer schon zu sehen wo andere so langbrausen und es macht auch immer spaß teile dieser strecken dann in eigene touren mit einzubinden


Am besten du lädst sie in GPSies hoch http://www.gpsies.com/home.do;jsess...50.999928855859636_8.999862670898438_mapQuest


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
war ja heute morgen ein Mistwetter. Regen satt.
Die Tour Ossmannstedt- Merseburg fiel somit leider ins Wasser.
Aber ab 08:30 Uhr wurde es dann besser, leider zu Spät, der Zug war abgefahren. So habe ich dann mit Harti noch eine gemütliche WP-Runde durch das Geiseltal gemacht und ja der Müll am Radweg in Höhe Aussichtspunkt Wünsch ist entfernt worden.


----------



## onkel_scheune (9. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Am besten du lädst sie in GPSies hoch http://www.gpsies.com/home.do;jsess...50.999928855859636_8.999862670898438_mapQuest



 tut mir echt leid, aber GPS-Daten habe ich nicht (das Gerät fehlt mir). Eine ganz andere Sache ist, dass ich die Daten (wenn ich sie hätte) ungern weitergeben würde. Das hat verschiedene Gründe:
1. Es gibt immer Idioten (ihr seid nicht gemeint!), die den Weg suchen und dann unschön umgestalten.
2. Ist das ein Versuch Menschenansammlungen auf den Trails zu vermeiden - ich hab zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, was das Verhältnis Biker vs. Wanderer betrifft.
3. Es gibt zu viele Biker die sich "wie Sau" im Gelände benehmen
......... ich könnte es noch weiter fortführen .... bringt aber nichts.

Wenn jemand will, nehme ich ihn gerne mal mit auf diese Tour. 

Seid mir also bitte nicht böse.

Grüße
Thomas

ps.Ich finde es aber gut bzw. habe großen Respekt davor,dass ihr eure Touren so frei zugänglich macht. Vielleicht bin ich irgendwann auch so weit.


----------



## Kasebi (10. Januar 2013)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> tut mir echt leid, aber GPS-Daten habe ich nicht (das Gerät fehlt mir). Eine ganz andere Sache ist, dass ich die Daten (wenn ich sie hätte) ungern weitergeben würde. Das hat verschiedene Gründe:
> 1. Es gibt immer Idioten (ihr seid nicht gemeint!), die den Weg suchen und dann unschön umgestalten.
> 2. Ist das ein Versuch Menschenansammlungen auf den Trails zu vermeiden - ich hab zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, was das Verhältnis Biker vs. Wanderer betrifft.
> 3. Es gibt zu viele Biker die sich "wie Sau" im Gelände benehmen
> ...



Das was du da ansprichst passiert auch ohne GPS Daten. Nur wenn ich deine Gründe zu Ende denken würde dürften in keinem Forum mehr GPS Daten   u n d   auch keine Tourenberichte veröffentlicht werden. Es sind, glaube zumindest ich, eher spannende Tourenberichte die mich und andere zum Nachfahren anregen. Die GPS Daten helfen lediglich die Planung und Tour etwas einfacher zu machen. Wobei ich in den seltensten Fällen eine Tour 1 : 1 nachfahre. Und ich habe festgestellt das der Abruf von GPS Daten sich doch in einem überschaubaren Rahmen hält. In einem würde ich Dir aber recht geben. Keine öffentliche Daten von sensiblen Gebieten wo es sonst zu Konflikten kommen kann.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## onkel_scheune (10. Januar 2013)

Da hast du natürlich auch recht! 
Um es nochmal ganz ausdrücklich zu sagen: es sind nur Wenige, die es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen mit ihrer Umwelt umzugehen. Diese unvernünftige Verhalten möchte ich hier niemanden unterstellen und ich wollte euch auch nicht ans Bein pinkeln.

Wie gesagt, ich habe kein GPS-Gerät und deshalb kann ich auch keine Daten liefern. Es kann aber jeder mitkommen und ein GPS-Gerät mitnehmen. Dann gehts ja mit der Aufzeichnung. Ich hoffe, dass das ein Kompromiss ist, mit dem wir leben können.
Lasst das Wetter noch etwas besser werden und wir können gerne die Tour machen. OK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde,

das Februargrillen am Südfeldsee findet an einem Tag in der Woche vom 04. bis 10.02. statt. Andi65. der Grillgutbeschaffer, hat in dieser Woche Zeit.
Ich schlage mal den 09.02. vor. Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Und wann soll die Anzündzeit des Grills sein?
Ort: Südfeldsee, Großkayna, Rundweg am Rastplatz Baggerschaufel.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo, Februargrillen: ich warte auf meinen Dienstplan , dann weiß ich mehr.


----------



## onkel_scheune (11. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werde ich am Wochenende nochmal die Freyburg Runde fahren. Eher Sonntag als Samstag. Wenn jemand Lust drauf hat - bitte melden, dann können wir alles besprechen.

Schönen Abend noch
Thomas


----------



## Udo1 (12. Januar 2013)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werde ich am Wochenende nochmal die Freyburg Runde fahren. Eher Sonntag als Samstag. Wenn jemand Lust drauf hat - bitte melden, dann können wir alles besprechen.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch
> Thomas


Wann soll denn Start sein, Vormittag oder am Nachmittag?


----------



## Udo1 (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
für alle die am 24.03.2013 an der 12. MTB-Trophy in Goseck teilnehmen möchten können sich die offizielle Strecke hier schon einmal ansehen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jafyichzcssnuwwy


----------



## Udo1 (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust zu einer Sonntagsnachmittagstour?
Start 12:33 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg. Zurück so gegen 15:00 Uhr.


----------



## onkel_scheune (12. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wann soll denn Start sein, Vormittag oder am Nachmittag?



Hallo Udo,

ich würde zwischen 10 und 11 losfahren (falls doch jemand sich anschließen will ist so mehr Raum für die indviduellen Wünsche). Also Vormittagsrunde. Mehr als drei Stunden werden es wohl nicht.

Ich werde nachher und morgen früh schauen ob sich jemand gemeldet hat.
Udo, falls wir getrennte Touren fahren wünsche ich dir viel Spaß.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Udo1 (12. Januar 2013)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> ich würde zwischen 10 und 11 losfahren (falls doch jemand sich anschließen will ist so mehr Raum für die indviduellen Wünsche). Also Vormittagsrunde. Mehr als drei Stunden werden es wohl nicht.
> 
> ...


Danke, kann erst ab 12:30 Uhr los und muss um 15:00 Uhr schon wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
da ja der nächste Dienstag der beste Tag der kommenden Woche ist, lege ich mal die nächste Wochentour auf den 15.01. 
Es ist die ausgefallene Tour vom 09.01. _*Ossmannstedt auf dem Ilmradweg und Saaleradweg zurück nach Merseburg/Weißenfels.*_
Abfahrt mit DB und Hopperticket ab WSF um 08:53 Uhr
Ankunft in Ossmannstedt um 09:37 Uhr
Start um 09:40 Uhr Bahnhof Bahnhof Ossmannstedt und dann mit Rückenwind zurück.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13666


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
leider war der Schnee nicht lange liegen geblieben. Aber auch ohne Schnee hat die Runde mit leffith Spaß gemacht. Start war 12:30 Uhr und wir waren auf die Minute punkt 15:00 Uhr wieder vor der Haustür zum Kaffetrinken eingetroffen. Das war eine super Weg-Zeitberechnung gewesen. Die Runde ging um den Geiseltalsee, es waren wenige Wanderer und kein Radfahrer unterwegs. Ab dem Weinberg blies uns der Nordostwind straff ins Gesicht und lies die Wangen erröten.
War aber trotz eisigen Wind von vorn auf der Rücktour eine schöne WP-Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_scheune (13. Januar 2013)

Schei$$e kalt war es die drei stunden!


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde,

das Februargrillen findet am 09.02. statt.
Ort: Südfeldsee Großkayna Rastplatz Baggerschaufel
Anzündzeit: 18:13 Uhr
Stirn.- oder Taschenlampe nicht vergessen.
Einweggrill bringe ich mit.
Grillgut kann wie immer bei Andi65 bestellt werden.
Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13582


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
heute habe ich mal eine kleine spontane Winterpokaltour unternommen. Das Wetter war angenehm kalt, gerade richtig für eine Treppenfahrt. In Merseburg bin ich dann zum Stadtpark, oberhalb der Saale linkes Ufer. Der Weg führte zum Saalehang mit den Treppen runter zum Saaleradweg.
Ließ sich gut fahren, die Schwellenstufen waren auch nicht glatt gewesen. Auf dem Saaleradweg dann weiter bis Schkopau zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale. Dort rüber und weiter bis Ortseingang Kollenbey. Die Wiesen sind jetzt großflächig mit einer Eisschicht überzogen, an den Rändern tummelten sich die Graureiher.
Weiter dann auf den Damm der Steinlache -hier kein Eis mehr- dafür aber Hochwasser, das sich durch die Aue mit großer Fließgeschwindigkeit Richtung Saale abfloss.
In der Strömung tummelte sich eine große Anzahl Alt.- und Jungschwäne und es gab außerdem noch einige Silberreiher auf Futtersuche zu beobachten. In Höhe der Ortschaft Burgliebenau bog ich dann in den Elsterauenwald ab und stieß hinter der Ortschaft Burgliebenau in Höhe des Wallendorfer Sees Nordufer auf den Elsterdamm, linkes Ufer. Auf dem Damm weiter bis hinter der Gasüberlandleitung.
Dort verließ ich den Damm auf einen mir bis dato unbekannten Weg, der sich dann zu einem Fußpfad durch die Büsche bis zum Hauptweg Wallendorfer See, Raßnitzer See wandelte. Den Raßnitzer See erreichte ich am Nordwestufer. Jetzt führte mich der Weg neben dem Westufer bis zum Überlaufkanal, der zum Wallendorfer See führt. Gut, dass der Boden gefroren war, sonst hätte ich eine Schlamm.- und Matschfahrt gehabt. Am Ende des Weges noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Einlauf des Kanals in den Wallendorfer See gemacht. Im Herbst 2012 floss hier kein Wasser aus dem Raßnitzer See in den Wallendorfer See, der Wasserspiegel war abgesenkt gewesen. Heute floss das Wasser aus dem Raßnitzer See hingegen rauschend in den Wallendorfer See.
Auf der Salzstraße am Südufer des Wallendorfer Sees dann weiter bis Lössen und Merseburg.
War eine schöne kleine Runde trotz kühler Temperatur und brachte noch 10 WP-Punkte.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
der heutige Tag war richtig schön zum Biken. Frost und Sonne pur, was will man mehr.
Gegen 12:20 Uhr brach ich dann zur ehemaligen Startbahn auf dem Merseburger Flugfeld auf. Der Wind schob mich leicht in Richtung des südlichen einzelstehenden Hangars. Die Piste war leicht mit einer weißen Decke überzogen. Da ja in den letzten Nächten schöner Nachtfrost herrschte, wählte ich heute mal diese Strecke bis zum westlichen Ende des ehemaligen Flugfeldes. Am Ende dann endlich wieder einmal, nach langer Zeit, querfeldein über ein Rapsfeld. Vor mir kreuzten drei Rehe meine Route
und beobachteten mich dann aus sicherer Entfernung. Nachdem ich das Rapsfeld überwunden hatte, gelangte ich an die Heerstraße und folgte dieser bis zur Klobikauer Halde, Abzweig Parkplatz Beobachtungsturm Klobikauer Halde. Ich folgte den Weg hoch zum Turm. In der letzten Kurve führt ein kleiner Weg in den Wald, den ich heute mal gefolgt bin. Dieser Weg führt mitten durch die Halde
und mündet einige Meter vor dem Hütten des Weinberges auf dem Rundweg. Die vielen Bäume die im Herbst 2012 noch quer lagen sind bis auf einen alle entfernt, man kann diese Strecke wieder gut befahren.
Heute fuhr ich mal entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn am Weinberg entlang
bis zum Parkplatz Aussichtspunkt Stöbnitz. Hier nahm ich eine Abkürzung und fuhr die Treppen runter zum Rundweg. Weiter an der Marina vorbei bis hinter der Geisel. Hier bog ich dann ab und folgte den Fußspuren am Ufer entlang
bis zum geologischen Aufschluss. Dort wieder hoch zum Rundweg und auf diesen über Frankleben zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen 10 WP-Punktetour. Danach dann endlich Kaffee satt.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (16. Januar 2013)

Oh man. Du bist echt zu beneiden.
Ich arbeite schon in Richtung Urlaub und freu mich auf solche Touren  
Hoffe Du hast schon die Planungen fertig
Aber ich hatte auch nach meiner Nachtschicht das Vergnügen 
eien schöne Spur zu fahren, von Halle nach Merseburg.
Der Thüringer BHF war noch schön neu verschneit
Wintermärchen pur.


----------



## Kasebi (16. Januar 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> .....Der Thüringer BHF.....



  

Thüringen in Sachsen Anhalt?  Ist ja fast so schön wie die "Sächsische Helbe" mitten im tiefsten Thüringen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (16. Januar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Thüringen in Sachsen Anhalt?  Ist ja fast so schön wie die "Sächsische Helbe" mitten im tiefsten Thüringen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



ja, so ist das Axel. Dort fuhren früher die Züge nach Thüringen ab, bevor der heutige Hauptbahnhof 1890 eröffnet wurde und die Strecken dort gebündelt wurden. Heute kann man noch einige Prellböcke und Gleisstücke sowie Signalanlagen sehen. Das ganze Gelände ist nun ein Park und der beste Weg um mit dem Fahrrad zum Bahnhof zu fahren. Weg von der Straße und nervendem Asphalt und Beton.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Thüringen in Sachsen Anhalt?  Ist ja fast so schön wie die "Sächsische Helbe" mitten im tiefsten Thüringen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ja Axel da staunste, auch in Halle gibt es ein bisschen Thüringen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Oh man. Du bist echt zu beneiden.
> Ich arbeite schon in Richtung Urlaub und freu mich auf solche Touren
> Hoffe Du hast schon die Planungen fertig
> Aber ich hatte auch nach meiner Nachtschicht das Vergnügen
> ...


Kannst dich schon auf morgen freuen.
Treffpunkt 08:00 Uhr bei mir, dann nach Schkopau und mit Hopperticket von Schkopau nach Eisleben.
Bahnhof Eisleben Start 09:40 Uhr und mit Rückenwind, kommt morgen aus dem Norden, zurück nach Hause. Zum Kaffeetrinken sind wir wieder da.
Thermosflasche mit Heißgetränk nicht vergessen und es soll nur leichten Schneefall geben, wahrscheinlich nur Krümel wie zur Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (16. Januar 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> ... Dort fuhren früher die Züge nach Thüringen ab, ...


In Leipzig gibt´s den Bayerischen Bahnhof, also ein Stück Bayern in Sachsen.  Und wahrscheinlich fuhren früher dort die Züge nach Bayern ab.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Januar 2013)

So isses, vor der Gründung der Deutschen Reichsbahn Gesellschaft hat jeder seins gemacht, da gabs eben mal pro Strecke auch einen eigenen Bahnhof. Z.B. gabs in Dresden und Berlin den Schlesischen Bahnhof.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (16. Januar 2013)

Supi, ich bin pünktlich um 8.00 Uhr da


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
heute sah das Wetter ja nicht so gut aus wie gestern. Das sollte mich aber nicht davon abhalten, eine kleine Winterpokalrunde zu drehen. Ich muss mich in der Einzelwertung ein wenig von meinem Teammitglied Reinhard1 absetzen. Falls er in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen zum Wintersport aufbrechen sollte, habe ich wieder schlechte Karten.  Bei leichtem SchneegrieÃeln bin ich dann los in die Auen von Elster und Luppe. In HÃ¶he Nordufer des Wallendorfer Sees nahm ich diesmal einen etwas unbekannten Weg durch das GehÃ¶lz, der eigentlich von Zweiradfahrern nie befahren wird.
BegrÃ¼Ãt wurde ich nach einigen Metern von zwei Rehen, die mich beÃ¤ugten.
Als ich denen aber zu nahe rÃ¼ckte, zogen sie es vor nach links und rechts in das Unterholz anzutauchen. In HÃ¶he des Hirschberges stieÃ ich wieder auf den Uferweg am Wallendorfer See, den ich dann bis zum Einlauf des RaÃnitzer Sees in den Wallendorfer See gefolgt bin. Bis zur SalzstraÃe war es dann ja nicht mehr weit. Nach den ich die SalzstraÃe erreicht hatte folgte ich dieser so 50 Meter nach Westen und bog dann nach SÃ¼den ab. Ich folgte einer Fahrzeugspur durch die Steppe. Am Westausgang Wallendorf erreichte ich das rechte Luppeufer und folgte den Wiesenweg weiter nach Westen
bis zum Eisenbahndamm. Als ich auf den Weg unterhalb des Eisenbahndammes abbog, bot sich mir gar ein unangenehmer Anblick. Der Weg war auf einigen 100 Metern mit den gefÃ¤llten BÃ¤umen vom Bahndamm bedeckt.
Also wieder 200 Meter zurÃ¼ck und nach Norden Ã¼ber das Feld weiter zur EisenbahndammunterfÃ¼hrung.
Auf der anderen Seite des Dammes dann auf einen Feldweg weiter nach LÃ¶pitz und am Ufer vom âDer Bachâ bis nach LÃ¶pitz. Ãber Meuschau dann zur Merseburger Schleuse, weiter Ã¼ber die NeumarktbrÃ¼cke zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen SchneegrieÃelfahrt.
FÃ¼r das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER waren es dann wieder einmal 10 Punkte in der Teamwertung.
Morgen geht es nach Eisleben und mit RÃ¼ckenwind auf zwei Streckenvarianten, die Entscheidung fÃ¤llt unterwegs welche genommen wird, zurÃ¼ck nach Merseburg.


----------



## Kasebi (17. Januar 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> ja, so ist das Axel. Dort fuhren früher die Züge nach Thüringen ab, bevor der heutige Hauptbahnhof 1890 eröffnet wurde und die Strecken dort gebündelt wurden. Heute kann man noch einige Prellböcke und Gleisstücke sowie Signalanlagen sehen. Das ganze Gelände ist nun ein Park und der beste Weg um mit dem Fahrrad zum Bahnhof zu fahren. Weg von der Straße und nervendem Asphalt und Beton.



Danke für den Geschichtsunterricht.  Ich konnt mir so was schon denken. Nur hab ich nicht gewußt das es so was auch in Halle giebt. Deswegen war ich so erstaunt. Sieht man mal von einigen Stippvisiten zu Ostzeiten ab ist ja Halle für mich fremder als LPZ, Gera oder Jena. Obwohl der Kreis Zeitz zum Bezirk Halle gehörte.

Jetzt mach ich Schluß. Heute Vormittag gehts zum verlängerten Wochenende nach Neuhaus am Rennsteig. Der Schnee dürfte für Langlauf reichen. Ich hoffe das ich noch ein paar WP Punkte einfahren kann
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo Axel, 
dann müssen wir wohl mit dir mal eine Halle-Rundfahrt machen. Vom Osendorfer Kohlenstaub über die Saale bis zur Heide gibt es schon einiges zu sehen. 
Na dann wünsche ich dir ein paar ruhige Urlaubstage bei schönsten Winterwetter. 
Tschüß Detlef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo Axel, 
dann müssen wir wohl mit dir mal eine Halle-Rundfahrt machen. Vom Osendorfer Kohlenstaub über die Saale bis zur Heide gibt es schon einiges zu sehen. 
Na dann wünsche ich dir ein paar ruhige Urlaubstage bei schönsten Winterwetter. 
Tschüß Detlef


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
heute war Start um 08:00 Uhr. Ich holte dazu Bonsaibikerin ab und gemeinsam, noch mit Licht, fuhren wir dann nach Schkopau zum Bahnhof. Als unseren heutigen Startpunkt hatten wir ja den Bahnhof Eisleben gewählt. Da man ja ab Merseburg mit dem Hopperticket nicht bis Eisleben kommt, hatten wir den Bahnhof Schkopau gewählt. Von dort geht es mit dem Hopperticket, aber es gibt dort keinen Fahrkartenautomaten. In Halle sahen wir dann an der Abfahrtstafel, dass der Zug nach Eisleben 3 Minuten Verspätung hat und um 08:47 Uhr abfährt. Wir hoch auf den Bahnsteig, der Lokführer nickte uns zu, Tür auf rein und schon setzte sich der Zug in Bewegung. Gegen 09:20 Uhr trafen wir in Eisleben ein. Raus aus dem warmen Abteil und rein in die Kälte. Der Nordwind empfing uns nicht gerade freundlich. Also Navi an und los zur Querfurter Straße. Auf dieser dann nach Süden bis zur Kreuzung Eislebener Chaussee. Auf der Chaussee dann in Richtung Westen bis zum Abzweig nach Neckendorf. Der Fahrbahn Belag war noch gut fahrbar. Gleich hinter der Brücke in Neckendorf fuhren wir gerade aus in den Wald. Unberührter Schnee und dann noch gleich steil bergan, was will man mehr, ideal zum warm werden.
Hier machte sich wieder mein GG positiv bemerkbar, ich kam ohne Durchrutschen des Hinterrades angenehm hoch. Als wir die 245 iger Höhenlinie erreicht hatten, verlief der Weg dann endlich parallel zum Hang weiter nach Südwesten.
Nach einigen 100 Metern erreichten wir die Wegkreuzung am Waldrand und wandten uns jetzt nach Süden auf Bischofrode zu.
Auch hier waren wir die Ersten, die ihre Spuren im frischen Schnee hinterließen. Bischofrode wurde nach Süden hin durchquert. Am südlichen Ortsausgang folgten wir den Wirtschaftsweg durch die Kirschallee bis zur Wegekreuzung an der Höhe 275,9. Der Nordwind schob uns mächtig bis zur Kreuzung. Jetzt mussten wir aber nach Osten weiter. Der kalte Nordwind blies jetzt kräftig von der Seite und blies den Schnee auf unseren Weg. Nach wenigen Metern steckten wir in den ersten Schneewehen fest
und mussten erst mal einige Meter schieben. Nach 200 Metern war das Stück überwunden und wir tauchten in den Wald nordöstlich Sittichenbach ein. Der Weg führte uns schnurgerade nach Osten. Auch hier mussten wir vorsichtig fahren, ein Kfz war vor uns schon entlanggefahren und da sollte man tunlichst nicht in die Spur kommen. Wir wählten die Mitte zwischen den zwei Fahrspuren. Am Ende des Waldes gelangten wir an die Ampelkreuzung an der B180. Die Bundesstraße überquerten wir in Richtung Holzzelle. Am Ende des Waldgebietes nördlich Rothenschirmbach bogen wir auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Hornburg ab. Jetzt wieder mit Rückenwind, die Fahrbahn war auch geräumt worden.
So konnten wir mit etwas höherer Geschwindigkeit bis Hornburg rollen. Ein gefährliches Stück war noch die Talfahrt nach Hornburg, steil runter, glatt und der Randstreifen nicht auszumachen. Ich machte mich mit dem Randstreifen schon mal kurz bekannt, mein Hinterrad rutschte weg und in einem Schlenker kam ich wieder, auf der Fahrbahn, zu stehen. Ich hätte gestern doch noch die Spikes aufziehen sollen. Auf einen schneeverwehten Wirtschaftsweg ging es bis nach Alberstedt. Die Bushaltestelle war das nächste Zwischenziel, dort dann Pause bei Tee aus der Thermoskanne und frischem Brötchen. Hier waren wir wenigsten ein wenig windgeschützt. Ich entschloss mich jetzt die Windjacke überzuziehen, war doch ein wenig frisch, wenn der Wind in den Rücken blies. Alberstedt verließen wir auf einer Straße nach Südosten, auf der kein Winterdienst durchgeführt wird, wie auf einer Tafel zu lesen war. Aber man kam gut voran, war nicht zu glatt.  Nach Schafsee rollten wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der sehr steinig war
runter. Durch die Schneehöhe sah man nicht immer die Hindernisse unter der Schneedecke. Dazu kam noch, dass wir durch den Schnee und der Lichtreflexion teilweise den Weg nicht richtig erkannten. Wir kamen aber unversehrt am Schloss Schafsee an.
Durchquerten den kleinen Ort und tauchten in das Weitzschkerbachtal ein. Linker Hand sah man den Kalksteinhang, dahinter die Ortschaft Schraplau. Wir durchquerten das Tal nach Südosten hin. Am Ende noch mal ein Anstieg, um aus dem Weitzschkerbachtal herauszukommen. Der Wirtschaftsweg endete am nördlichen Ortsrand von Esperstedt. Noch einmal ging es sehr steil runter in den Ort, wir hatten Glück, man hatte den Weg vom Schnee beräumt.
Den Ort durchquerten wir auf der sehr glatten gepflasterten Hauptstraße zum östlichen Ortseingang hin. Wir folgten der Bahnhofsstraße nach Osten. Gute 400 Meter vor der L164 bogen wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden, leicht hangaufwärts fahrend, ab. An der ersten Wegekreuzung dann nach Osten bis zur L164 abgebogen. Ein gutes Stück auf der L164 weiter bis zum Abzweig nach Asendorf. Weiter durch den Ort und über Dornstedt weiter nach Südosten bis Schafstädt. Ab Schafstädt dann parallel zur Burgenlandbahn bis nach Großgräfendorf, hier in der Bushaltestelle noch mal einen Versorgungshalt.
Ab Großgräfendorf dann auf dem Radweg nach Bad Lauchstädt. In Bad Lauchstädt fuhren wir parallel am rechten Ufer der Laucha
bis nach Kleinlauchstädt weiter. Kurz vor der Brücke über die ICE-Trasse stießen wir dann wieder auf die L172.  Wir fuhren auf der L172 weiter bis Netzschkau und bogen hier auf den Laucha-Schwarzeiche-Radweg nach Osten ab. Über Bündorf und Knapendorf gelangten wir dann in Merseburg an. Noch ein Stück auf dem Radweg an der B91 entlang und wir hatten unser Ziel, die Bäckerei nach 48 km und 366 HM erreicht. Jetzt nur noch lecker Kuchen fassen und dann ab unter die warme Dusche.
Mein Dank gilt meiner Begleiterin, die mir wieder überall hin gefolgt ist. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht. War mal wieder was anderes lange Spuren in unberührten Neuschnee zu ziehen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (17. Januar 2013)

Oh ja Udo, ich fand es echt toll durch sooooo viel Schnee zu fahren.
Teilweise war es wie in einem Märchenfilm. Wald und eine unberührte Schneedecke.
Jederzeit wieder 
hab ja nächste Woche Urlaub


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ja war ne tolle Tour heute. 
Hier die nächste Tour am 22.01.
Merseburg- Lützen- Zitzschen- Elsterradweg- Zeitz
Start am Penny-Parkplatz an der B91 um 08:00 Uhr
Wind voraussichtlich aus Nordost und ca. -4°C, also ideal für eine kleine 62 km Tour.
Rückfahrt mit Hopperticket der Burgenlandbahn um 13:08 Uhr und Ankunft rechtzeitig zum Kaffeetrinken in Merseburg um 14:22 Uhr.
Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
habe gerade meine Spikes aufgezogen und will so gegen 12:30 Uhr bis max. 15:00 Uhr eine kleien Rinde drehen. Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?
Treffpunkt um 12:33 Uhr Netto Parkplatz B91 -Gerichtsrain.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
so meine Spikes sind montiert da habe ich dann auch gleich am Nachmittag eine 9-WP-Punktetour durch die Elster und Luppeauen unternommen. Im Merseburger Stadtpark bin ich dann heute den Stadtparktrail,
der fÃ¼hrt am Hang zur Saale parallel zum Saaleradweg entlang gefahren. In Kollenbey bin ich dann wieder auf den Steinlachedamm weiter. Die SchwÃ¤ne aus den Auen haben sich dort im eisfreien Wasser gesammelt.
Auf glatter Schneedecke dann noch ein paar Bremsproben gemacht, Resultat Spikes sind noch genÃ¼gend lang und bohren sich fÃ¶rmlich in Eis und fester Schneedecke.
Vom Steinlachedamm Ã¼ber Burgliebenau zum Wallendorfer und RaÃnitzer See und auf dem RÃ¼sternlehrpfad wieder bis LÃ¶pitz zurÃ¼ck. Ein StÃ¼ck am âDer Bachâ entlang und Ã¼ber LÃ¶ssen nach Meuschau. Hier heute mal am Mittelkanal
zur B 181 weiter. Dann Ã¼ber die MittelkanalbrÃ¼cke nach zur NeumarktbrÃ¼cke und auf dem Saaleradweg zurÃ¼ck zum Ausgangspunkt. Bis zum RaÃnitzer See blies mir der kalte Nordostwind gar mÃ¤chtig ins Gesicht, dafÃ¼r ging es dann danach mit RÃ¼ckenwind zÃ¼gig zurÃ¼ck.
FÃ¼r nÃ¤chsten Mittwoch habe ich vor die Strecke Mosigkau- Halle auf dem E11 und dann weiter bis Merseburg zurÃ¼ckzufahren. NÃ¤heres zur Strecke und zu den Zeiten kommt dann noch.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
heute bin ich um 12:20 Uhr Richtung Klobikauer Halde gestartet. In der Nacht hatte es ja bei uns im Flachland auch, ordentlich für Flachlandverhältnisse, geschneit. Bis zur Heerstraße, die auch gleichzeitig eine Variante des ökumenischen Pilgerweges ist, ging es ja noch einigermaßen moderat zu. Aber ab der Heerstraße Richtung Westen pegelte sich meine Geschwindigkeit auf 11 km/h ein. Auf den Feldern, links und rechts der Heerstraße, Wildgänse ohne Ende, die sich hier in den Rapsfeldern den Magen vollschlugen. 





Gleich hinter der Brücke über die BAB 38 hat wieder jemand den Pilgerweg als Müllhalde genutzt. Sondermüll gemischt mit Fahrzeugteilen und Elektroschrott wurde neben den Weg abgeladen,




wohl in der Hoffnung, dass der Schnee alles zudeckt, bis zum nächsten tauen. Je weiter ich gen Westen fuhr desto stärker wurde der Schneefall. Als ich dann am Fuße der Halde auf den Goetheweg zum Geiseltalsee abbog und nach Osten schaute, sah ich nur noch eine dunkle Wand. Der Schneefall entwickelte sich zu einem Schneetreiben der mir dann ins Gesicht peitschte. Der Goetheweg zum Geiseltalsee hin hatte es auch in sich, ca. 100 Meter Schneewehe an Schneewehe. 









Ein Durchkommen nur mit pedallieren war unmöglich, ich musste schieben. Dafür konnte ich auf dem Rundweg am Nordufer wieder einigermaßen im tiefen Schnee fahren. Nach guten 9 geschafften WP-Punkten bin ich dann wieder zu Hause eingetroffen. Die Tour morgen Merseburg-Zeitz ist erst einmal gestrichen und wird verschoben. Bei der Schneehöhe ist die Strecke nicht in der geplanten Zeit zu schaffen, da warten wir mal, bis das Wetter wieder besser wird.
Aber Morgen wird trotzdem eine Tour gemacht. Grobe Richtung Leipzig entlang dem Elsterradweg oder über die Halde am Osendorfer See zum Hufeisensee mit Umrundung. 
Start daher erst um 09:03 Uhr am Netto-Parkplatz Kreuzung B91-Gerichtsrain.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
bei der heutigen Schneetour war ich mit Bonsaibikerin unterwegs zum Punkte sammeln für den Winterpokal. Ich hatte mir am gestrigen Abend als Ziel Freyburg vorgenommen.
Die Startzeit legte ich für heute mal um 09:30 Uhr fest, so konnte noch ein wenig länger geschlafen werden. Um 09:30 Uhr starteten wir dann. Es ging durch Merseburg West bis zur Geusaer Straße- auf dieser dann weiter bis zum Stangenweg und auf dem Stangenweg nach Süden über den Klyegraben. Gleich hinter dem Bach dann auf den Wirtschaftsweg, der nach Frankleben führt. Auf den Betonspuren des Weges war eine Kfz-Spur vorhanden. In der es sich einigermaßen fahren ließ.
Das Tageslicht wurde so stark durch den Schnee reflektiert, dass wir nicht immer den genauen Verlauf ausmachen konnten. Wir rutschten dann schon mal stark mit dem Vorder- und Hinterrad zur Seite weg. Das machte sich heute wieder deutlich bei der Geschwindigkeit bemerkbar. Nach einigen hin und her geschlingere erreichten wir aber wohlbehalten Beuna. Jetzt konnten wir uns auf der Nebenstraße ein wenig erholen bis Frankleben. Auf dem Radweg, der parallel zur L178 entlang führt, fuhren wir weiter in Richtung Braunsbedra bis zum Abzweig Runstedter See Westufer. Ich staunte, denn der Radweg war sogar ordentlich beräumt. Wir erreichten den Rundweg am Runstedter See Westufer











und arbeiteten uns durch den doch etwas höheren Schnee bis zum Südfeldsee. Hier folgten wir den ökumenischen Pilgerweg.




Wir erreichten die Naumburger Straße. Ich sah den Wegezustand des Pilgerweges und entschloss mich dann doch der Naumburger Straße Richtung Süden zu folgen. In Höhe der Einfahrt zur Schweinemastanlage Kreuzung bogen wir nach Westen ab und folgten den Lauf der Hauptstraße bis zum Übergang des Pilgerweges über die L180. Jetzt folgten wir wieder den Pilgerweg, immer auf der Suche nach der Ideallinie, da der Weg schon ordentlich von den Fußspuren der Wanderer auf der gesamten Breite überzogen war. Wir folgten den Pilgerweg weiter über Roßbach Süd und Pettstädt bis zum Luftschiff. Jetzt ging es auf dem Fürstenweg weiter,




aber die Schneehöhe war hier etwas höher als in der Merseburger Region. Da hieß es ordentlich kurbeln, zwischendurch gab es auch schon mal kleinere Schneewehen, die überwunden werden  mussten.




Auf Höhe des zweiten Windrades änderte ich meine Route und bog auf die alte Kappstraße nach Süden ab. Die führt direkt nach Markröhlitz. Die Straße führte erst einmal talwärts. Nach ca. 40 Metern dann ein hohes Schneebrett auf der gesamten Straßenbreite.





Ein Durchkommen unmöglich. Wir wichen auf das Feld rechts von der Straße aus. Nach wenigen Metern war auch ein Fahren unmöglich und wir mussten schieben.
Schiebend und zwischendurch auch mal wieder fahrend erreichten wir Markröhlitz.




Im dortigen Tante Emma Laden genehmigten wir uns dann einen Becher Kaffee zum Aufwärmen. Anschließen folgten wir der L206 bis Uichteritz. In Uichteritz auf den Radweg an der Sportlergaststätte vorbei









bis Weißenfels zum Wehr an der Markwerbener Straße. Durch die Stadt wollte ich nicht, so folgte ich dann den Lauf der Markwerbener Straße nach Norden bis zum Heuweg. Auf den neuen Radweg ging es weiter bis zur neuen Umgehungsstraße. Jetzt hatte ich keinen Bock mehr den zertrampelten Weg weiter bis Tagewerben zu folgen und wich dann auf die Weissenfelser Straße aus. Auf dieser dann über Tagewerben und Reichhardswerben zum Südufer des Südfeldsees.




Auf den Rundweg am Ostufer hatte schon ein Geländewagen seine Spur im Schnee hinterlassen.




Das Gleichgewicht haltend und versuchen immer in der Spur zu bleiben erreichten wir dann den Beobachtungsturm, hier Pause.











Anschließend weiter in der Spur bis zum Reiterhof, hier ist der Wagen leider abgebogen. Wir weiter auf dem zertretenen Rundweg bis zum östlichen Ortseingang von Großkayna. Auf der Straße dann über Beuna und Merseburg Süd zur B91. Auf den Radweg dann entlang der B91 bis zum Ausgangspunkt unserer heutigen wieder etwas anstrengeren Tour. Nach 52 km mit einer Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 12 km/h beendeten wir dann unsere Tour, hat aber Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
die heutige Tour im Schnee mit Bonsaibikerin führte uns zuerst zum Zweiradmechaniker meines Vertrauens. Bb hatte wohl so um die 6 Spikes aus ihren Reifen verloren. Da der Mechaniker für die Schwalbe Spikesreifen ein Spikereparaturset hat, wollten wir die fehlenden gleich mal wieder ersetzen. Nachdem das Bike im Montageständer hing, der Schnee abgetaut war sah man dann erst das ganze Ausmaß, es fehlten insgesamt 19 Spikes am Hinterrad und vorne auch noch 3 Stück, dazu mussten noch 3 Stück wieder richtig eingesetzt werden, die schon fast aus dem Reifen rausgerutscht waren. 
Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen, meine Conti Spikes fahre ich jetzt den 3. Winter und habe noch keinen Einzigen verloren. Danach ging es dann sofort weiter in Richtung Merseburg-Meuschau zum östlichen Ausgang und auf den Wirtschaftsweg, 
der sich heute besser fahren ließ als vor drei Tagen bis nach Lössen. Ortsausgang Lössen dann sofort auf den südlichen Uferweg des Wallendorfer Sees weiter zur Salzstraße. Wir folgten den Verlauf der Salzstraße nach Osten, es war die reinste Rüttelpiste.
Am Ende des Wallendorfer Sees bogen wir nach Norden ab und folgten den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg. Wir hatten Glück, ein geländegängiger PKW hatte schon eine Spur gezogen, in der wir einigermaßen gut vorankamen. Am Abzweig zum Hirschberg bogen wir bis fast ans nördliche Ufer des Wallendorfer Sees ab und folgten den dortigen Pfad zum Hirschberg. Wenn man schonhier ist, muss man natürlich auch den Hirschberg erklimmen.
Im letzten Stück drehte mein Hinterrad etwas häufiger kurzzeitig durch. Aber es reichte noch bis zum Plateau, ohne abzusteigen hochzukommen. Heute schien ja mal die Sonne wieder, so hatte wir einen schönen Blick über den See und die Auen der Weißen Elster. 
Vom Berg ging es auf dem Uferweg weiter bis nach Burgliebenau. 
Auf dem Damm der Steinlache dann weiter bis Kollenbey, 
ließ sich heute etwas schwerer fahren als bei unserer letzten Tour. Zu guter Letzt noch die Saale über die Eisenbahnbrücke bei Schkopau überquert
und auf dem Radweg zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour zurück. 
Für mich war das die letzte Tour bis zum Montag, an diesem Wochenende sind Schlittenfahren, Museumsbesuche und Gesellschaftsspiele angesagt, da Enkelwochenende, das wird wieder sehr interessant werden.


----------



## Kasebi (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo Udo 
Fahrt ihr am Wochenende bzw am Sonntag was. Ich wollte da Gera- Bad Köstritz- Zeitz fahren. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit zu kommen. 
Muß jetzt los zur Nachtschicht. Deswegwn geht morgen eher nicht. Werde aber morgen früh mal hier reinschauen 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> .....Für mich war das die letzte Tour bis zum Montag, an diesem Wochenende sind Schlittenfahren, Museumsbesuche und Gesellschaftsspiele angesagt, da Enkelwochenende, das wird wieder sehr interessant werden.





Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> Fahrt ihr am Wochenende bzw am Sonntag was. Ich wollte da Gera- Bad Köstritz- Zeitz fahren. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit zu kommen.
> Muß jetzt los zur Nachtschicht. Deswegwn geht morgen eher nicht. Werde aber morgen früh mal hier reinschauen
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ja Kasebi wie du siehst hat bei mir dieses Wochenende das Bike eine Pause


----------



## QUenten (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo Udo1,

schöner Tourenbericht!
Wer ist denn dein Zweiradmechaniker des Vertrauens? Bin vor kurzem hier her gezogen und kenne leider nur den Händler in der König-Heinrich-Straße.


----------



## GTdanni (26. Januar 2013)

Er meint den Händler in der König Heinrich Straße. 

Namentlich den Andrej, einen besseren Mechaniker wirst du auch hier nicht finden. 

Er ist allerdings nur einige Tage in Merseburg (sonst in Weißenfels) der jüngere Kollege ist aber auch fit.  

Hast du denn schoneinmal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht dort? 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Er meint den Händler in der König Heinrich Straße.
> 
> Namentlich den Andrej, einen besseren Mechaniker wirst du auch hier nicht finden.
> 
> ...


Genau Andre und Max verstehen ihr Fach.


----------



## QUenten (26. Januar 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Er meint den Händler in der König Heinrich Straße.
> 
> Namentlich den Andrej, einen besseren Mechaniker wirst du auch hier nicht finden.
> 
> ...



Ah das ist gut. Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich nur mit anderen Händlern gemacht. Es ist gut zu Wissen das es hier einen fähigen Laden gibt.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
für alle Urlauber und solche die nicht mehr im Arbeitsleben stehen, am Donnerstag findet eine kleine Tour Richtung Lützen- Weiße Elster statt.
Der Wetterbericht sagt Wetter wie heute voraus, kein Regen.
Treffpunkt 1: 09:03 Uhr Penny-Parkplatz an der B91;
Treffpunkt 2: 10:10 Uhr Lützen, Rathausplatz


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (28. Januar 2013)

Hm, schade. ich steh "leider" im Arbeitsleben und Urlaub ist auch zu Ende 
Ich bin wieder am 2./3.2.2013 einsatzbereit 
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hm, schade. ich steh "leider" im Arbeitsleben und Urlaub ist auch zu Ende
> Ich bin wieder am 2./3.2.2013 einsatzbereit
> LG Bb


Nun dann bis zum 03.02. und ja Reinhard1 kann an diesem Tag nicht mitfahren.


----------



## andi65 (28. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für alle Urlauber und solche die nicht mehr im Arbeitsleben stehen, am Donnerstag findet eine kleine Tour Richtung Lützen- Weiße Elster statt.
> Der Wetterbericht sagt Wetter wie heute voraus, kein Regen.
> Treffpunkt 1: 09:03 Uhr Penny-Parkplatz an der B91;
> Treffpunkt 2: 10:10 Uhr Lützen, Rathausplatz


Hallo Udo,
gern würd ich wieder mal eine Tour mit dir fahren, aber der Donnerstag ist nun mal nicht Samstag oder Sonntag und Urlaub gibt es auch nicht wie Sand am Meer 
Am WE gern wieder einmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2013)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> gern würd ich wieder mal eine Tour mit dir fahren, aber der Donnerstag ist nun mal nicht Samstag oder Sonntag und Urlaub gibt es auch nicht wie Sand am Meer
> Am WE gern wieder einmal


Am Sonntag, den 03.02., nur wenn es nicht schneit oder regnet, wollte ich eine Tour machen. Bin noch im Überlegen wo es genau hingehen soll. Unbefestigte Wege will ich eigentlich vermeiden, zu schlammig. Melde mich noch.


----------



## leffith (29. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei wenn es nicht schneit oder regnet


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo Udo, ich hab mal in den "alten" Berichten gestöbert. 
Vieleicht findeste dort eine schöne Runde, zur Not geht auch wieder mal der Geiseltalsee.
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, ich hab mal in den "alten" Berichten gestöbert.
> Vieleicht findeste dort eine schöne Runde, zur Not geht auch wieder mal der Geiseltalsee.
> LG Bb


Ich dachte so an:
1. Merseburg- Lützen (treffen mit Andi65 um 10:10 Uhr)-Grossgörschen- Monarchenhügel- Westufer Werbener See- Pegau- Elsterradweg- Zeitz (ca. 60 km)

2. Merseburg- Weißenfels (treffen mit Andi65 um 10:00 Uhr) Saaleradweg- Rudelsburg (ca. 60 km)


----------



## leffith (29. Januar 2013)

Mir würde die Tour Nummer 2 zusagen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Mir würde die Tour Nummer 2 zusagen.


Na dann machen wir es so.
Start 09:00 Uhr bei Dir vor der Tür.
Ein weiterer Treffpunkt wäre 09:03 Uhr Parkplatz Penny-Markt an der B91
Treffpunkt 3 in Weißenfels Kiosk Heunarkt (Kreuzung) um 10:05 Uhr, dort kann Andi65 auf uns warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (29. Januar 2013)

Ja das hört sich gut an. Ist auch eine gute Zeit zum aufstehen. So machen wir es.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Ja das hört sich gut an. Ist auch eine gute Zeit zum aufstehen. So machen wir es.


So habe die Tour mal ins LMB gestellt. 
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13646


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für alle Urlauber und solche die nicht mehr im Arbeitsleben stehen, am Donnerstag findet eine kleine Tour Richtung Lützen- Weiße Elster statt.
> Der Wetterbericht sagt Wetter wie heute voraus, kein Regen.
> Treffpunkt 1: 09:03 Uhr Penny-Parkplatz an der B91;
> Treffpunkt 2: 10:10 Uhr Lützen, Rathausplatz


Tour muss ausfallen, bin mit bikemaus79 anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
habe heute eine schöne WP-Tour Richtung Südfeldsee- WSF- Rippachweg- Bad Dürrenberg-Merseburg durchgeführt. Der Wind kam zwar von vorn, aber durch die baulichen und Gegebenheiten, sowie durch Büsche, Sträucher und Bäume entlang des Ostufers des Südfeldsees konnte man noch gut und zügig vorankommen. da ich mit meinen [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]twentynine[/FONT]r mit der 30 Gang XT unterwegs war, ist Gegenwind eigentlich nicht mehr so das Problem.
Die Bewölkung war eher ein Problem, bis WSF tröpfelte es manchmal. Auf der Rückfahrt musste ich dann hinter Bad Dürrenberg, unter der Eisenbahnbrücke, zum erstenmal in 2013 meine Regenjacke anziehen, was mir gar nicht gefiel. Aber auch mit Regen zum Schluss hat es wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (1. Februar 2013)

Na super, da fällt ja die Tour am Sonntag nicht wegen Regen aus.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
am heutigen Sonntag machten 4/5 der BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit zwei Sympathisanten eine Winterpokaltour zur Rudelsburg.
In Merseburg startet ich mit meinen Begleitern, Bonsaibikerin, leffith und Bikermario um 09:00 Uhr.
Auf dem kürzesten Weg über Merseburg Süd ging es sodann zum Südfeldsee Ostufer. 








Die Geschwindigkeit war schon ganz ordentlich, trotz Kantenwind von vorn. Da ja Andi65 und kasebi in Weißenfels auf uns warteten, wir aber schon etwas zu schnell unterwegs waren, versuchte ich das Tempo ein wenig zu drosseln. Wir kamen aber dennoch 10 Minuten früher am Treffpunkt an, wo natürlich unsere zwei Mitfahrer aus WSF und Droyßig noch nicht eingetroffen waren. So machte ich noch eine kleine Runde um die Blöcke. Als wir uns so gegen 10:00 Uhr dem Treffpunkt näherten, sahen wir sie schon stehen. 







Es hatte sich keiner weiter angemeldet und so konnten wir auch gleich vom Treffpunkt Heuweg runter zur Saale fahren. Aber Achtung, wer den Radweg vom Märchenbrunnen Richtung Kulturhaus einschlägt, sollte immer gut auf den Belag des Weges achten, Glasscherben über Glasscherben. Hier ist schon lange keine Kehrmaschine langgefahren. 
Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es dann weiter Richtung Leißling. Ab Leißling dann aber auf dem asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg weiter bis nach Schönburg. Die Saale bei Schönburg führte ordentlich Wasser mit sich, aber noch nicht so viel wie im Dezember 2012.







 Wir folgten den Radweg über den Blütengrund bis zur Fischgaststätte Fischhaus an der Saale in Höhe Schul-Pforte. Hier überquerten wir die Bahnlinie und fuhren auf der Ostseite parallel zur Bahnlinie auf den dortigen Radweg bis nach Bad Kösen. Weiter durch Bad Kösen bis nach Saaleck. Ab Saaleck dann auf der Straße hoch bis zur Rudelsburg. Am Einstieg hinter der Brücke über die Bahnlinie hatte leffith dann leider Pech, Platter vorn. Bikermario blieb bei ihm und leistet Hilfe beim Schlauchwechsel. Da der Anstieg freigegeben war, fuhren wir dann, jeder in seinem Tempo, hoch zur Burg. Bonsaibikerin flog nur so den Berg hoch bis zur Burg und drehte schon auf uns wartend ihr Kreise. Frei nach dem Motto, na wo bleiben die denn so lange. Wir erreichten dann auch das Ziel, allerdings ohne leffith und Bikermario, die waren ja noch beschäftigt. Dann rüber über den Burggraben,







 rein in den Innenhof, Räder angeschlossen und einen Tisch im Gastraum besetzt. 




Der Ober brachte die isotonischen Kalt- und Heißgetränke. So gegen 12:15 Uhr trafen wir ein, ich hatte die Rückfahrt so für 13:00 Uhr geplant gehabt.  Nach Minuten des Wartens trafen dann auch unsere beiden Nachzügler ein. 




Es reichte noch für ein Kaltgetränk,







 pünktlich verließen wir den gar warmen gastlichen Raum. Noch ein Panoramafoto von der Burg in das Saaletal












und noch schnell dem Körper eine Bemme zugeführt, 




dann konnte die Abfahrt nach Saaleck beginnen. 








Ab Saaleck hatten wir endlich ordentlichen Rückenwind, 




der uns schnell bis zur Brücke über die Saale nach Almrich führte. Hier verabschiedete sich dann kasebi von uns, der nach Naumburg zum Bahnhof abbog. Wir fuhren weiter auf der Straße nach Roßbach am westlichen Saaleufer.




_(Weinberge mit Gasthaus am Weinberg westliches Saaletal)_
 Ab Roßbach dann weiter auf dem Radweg bis Großjena. Großjena verließen wir am östlichen Ortsausgang und folgten der Straße immer ostwärts bis Dobichau. Ab Dobichau dann nach Markröhlitz und von dort auf der ehemaligen KAP-Straße hoch zum Luftschiff. Dort gelangten wir auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg, den wir dann weiter bis zum Südfeldsee folgten. Hier verabschiedete sich dann andi65 von uns, der am Westufer des Sees nach WSF zurückrollte.




 Wir vier Merseburger folgten den Pilgerweg weiter bis Frankleben, hier verließ uns dann Bikermario. Wir verbliebenen drei fuhren sodann weiter auf dem Pilgerweg bis Merseburg zurück.
War eine schöne Tour gewesen, mit immerhin 99 km und trotz Wind von vorn bis Rudelsburg mit noch einer moderaten Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.
Das Wetter hat gepasst, wobei es beim Start gar nicht danach aussah.
Danke an meine Mitfahrer für die Begleitung und euch noch eine schöne arbeitsreiche Woche.
_Ach ja, noch ein kleiner Hinweis. Ab dem 01.03. wird schaltet mein Bilderportal Sevenload.de die Funktion des Hochladens und der Veröffentlichung der Bilder unwiderruflich ab. Das bedeutet, das ihr in vielen Tourberichten statt der Bilder dann nur noch ein kleines Viereck mit einem Kreuz sehen werdet. Habe aber schon ein neues Portal gefunden._


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (3. Februar 2013)

Was für ein super Bericht. 
Unser Dank  ( leffith+Bb)  an den Guide,der wieder eine super Tour zusammen gestellt hat. 
Es war einfach Klasse.
Kasebi wir wünschen Dir gute Besserung


----------



## andi65 (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo Udo,
auch von mir meinen Dank für die schöne Tour, natürlich auch an alle anderen meinen Dank, dass der diesen Tag wieder zu einen Erlebnis wurde.
Nur schade das Axel etwas zeitig ausgestiegen mußte. Axel ich wünsche dir gute Besserung.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich jetzt noch ein paar WP-Punkte machen, aber wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schauenur Regen und das nicht zuwenig.
Mal sehen wie es am Nachmittag aussieht. Der Wetterbericht verheißt nichts gutes bis Mittwoch.


----------



## leffith (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo Udo, bin heute Morgen nach Halle gefahren, war aber kein Vergnügen, langsam nervt der Regen nur noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
das Wetter war am heutigen Vormittag ja einfach super, zum biken ideal und wenig Wind beim Start.
Da machte ich mich sogleich auf den Weg zu einer kleinen Winterpokalrunde rund um den Geiseltalsee. Den See erreichte ich in Frankleben, bei jetzt allerdings schon sehr starken Wind. Nach meinem Start merkte ich richtig, wie der Wind von Minute zu Minute zu einem Sturm aus Richtung Westen anschwoll. Am Ostufer türmten sich die Wellen schon zu kleinen Wellenbergen auf. 






Der Wind pfiff mir jetzt schon ordentlich um die Ohren. Ich entschloss mich dann unter dem Wind, also am Südufer entlang in Uhrzeigerrichtung um den See zu fahren.



_(Der hinten auf dem Rücksitz hatte absolut keine Lust mehr zum laufen)_
So war ich durch den Wald und die Halde Pfännerhall einigermaßen geschützt. Im Bereich der Marina herrscht auch jetzt im Februar eine rege Bautätigkeit an den dortigen Ferienhäusern. Am Westufer war ich durch den Hang gut vor dem jetzt schon zum Sturm angewachsenen Wind geschützt. Der schob mich dann auch kräftig bis zum Weinberg hoch. Aber hier oben bekam ich ihn dann mit voller Wucht in der Seite zu spüren. 



Da es jetzt abwärts ging kam ich auch schnell bis zum Ostufer voran. Hier bekam ich dann den Sturm noch heftiger zu spüren. Da ich ja nach Süden weiter musste, bekam ich die volle Breitseite ab. Ich musste den Lenker fest umklammern, um nicht die Gewalt über das Bike zu verlieren. Die Böen drückten mein Vorderrad einige Male unverhofft heftig aus der Vorwärtsbewegung zur Seite. Ich musste mich schon ordentlich schräge gegen den Sturm legen.
Nun auch das wurde geschafft und nach guten 13 WP-Punkten war ich dann wieder wohlbehalten am Ausgangspunkt der Tour angelangt.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (7. Februar 2013)

Was für tolle Bilder. Echt Klasse.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
der heutige Tag sollte wettermäßig nicht zu den besten in dieser Woche gehören, zu mindestens laut Wetterbericht. So entschloss ich mich doch zu der Tour Zeitz- Elsterradweg- Zitzschen- Meuschen-Lützen-Bad Dürrenberg- Merseburg. Mit dem Hopperticket bin ich dann von Merseburg um 09:36 Uhr über Weißenfels nach Zeitz. In Zeitz traf ich um 10:45 Uhr ein und konnte auch sogleich loslegen, war heute leider allein unterwegs. Vom Bahnhof bin ich dann gleich zum Elsterradweg und folgte den Weg-Tiergartenhof- am Stadion vorbei, ist eine kleine Abkürzung. 





Ein wenig durch den Wald und nach ein paar 100 Metern stieß ich dann auf den ausgeschilderten Elsterradweg. Den folgte ich nach Zangenberg, hier gibt es seit 2012 einen Baumwipfelpfad. 




Aber der ist nicht ansatzweise mit den im Hainichen zu vergleichen. Ab Zangenberg ist der Weg asphaltiert. Ein Blick zum Himmel zeigte mir, dass ich eigentlich Glück haben müsste und das vorhergesagte Schneefallgebiet nicht durchqueren zu müssen. Hinter Zangenberg verläuft der Weg parallel zur Elster 




bis nach Bornitz. In Bornitz wird die Elster überquert und es geht zw. Elster und Mühlgraben 




weiter bis Ortseingang Göbitz. An der fast Ruine bin ich dann 90° nach Norden abgebogen




 und den Radweg weiter gefolgt. Ich näherte mich jetzt wieder dem rechten Ufer der Elster und folgte den Weg weiter bis Draschwitz, wo die Elster wider überquert wurde. Ab Draschwitz verläuft der Weg etwas weiter von der Elster entfernt durch die Auenwiesen der Elster 




über Krimmlitz, Reuden bis nach Predel. In Predel gibt es einen schönen Frosch Totem, wusste gar nicht, dass es hier Indianer gab. 




Von Predel dann weiter durch die Auenwiesen nach Profen. In Profen überquerte ich dann den Elstermühlengraben und folgte den Weg genau nach Osten. 












Kurz vor der Elsterbrücke steht auch so ein schöner Beobachtungsturm wie bei uns am Südfeldsee. 









Ich überquerte die Elster und fuhr auf dem sehr schlammigen Wirtschaftsweg weiter. Vorbei an einer Dammwildfarm 




bis ca. 500 Meter vor Garzen. Hier stieß ich wieder auf eine alte Beton Straße, der ich nach Norden folgte. Dieser Weg führt genau zw. Elster und Schwennigke entlang. Ich empfehle aber bei schönem Wetter weiter bis Garzen zu fahren und dann im Tal der Schwennigke weiter nach Norden durch das NSG bis nach Groitzsch zur Wiprechtsburg mit Weinberg und von dort dann wieder nach Westen auf einen Wanderweg zur Elster. Ich folgte also der Betonstraße, die mich bis zur Trautschener Brücke an der Elster führte. Aber Achtung nicht über die Brücke, sondern vor der Brücke rechts abbiegen, sieht nicht gerade wie der Elsterradweg aus, ist es aber. Zwischen Elsterufer und Mastanlagenzaun führte ein schmaler Pfad am rechten Elsterufer durch die Groitzscher Aue entlang. 




Der Weg führt direkt bis zur Straße Leipziger Vorstadt Pegau. Hier dann über die Elster und auf der Straße weiter ins Zentrum von Pegau. Am Ratskeller vorbei weiter grobe Richtung Norden. Der Weg ist gut ausgeschildert. In der Probstteisiedlung wurde der Elstermühlgraben zweimal überquert, dann rollte ich in Weideroda ein. Ab hier folgte der Weg wieder den Verlauf der Elster. 




In Höhe der Funkstelle Wiederau entfernte ich mich wieder ein wenig von der Elster.




 Kurz vor Wiederau bog ich vom Radweg ab und fuhr in den Ort zum Barockschloss Wiederau. Man kann das Schloss nicht besichtigen, es werden im Augenblick Bauarbeiten durchgeführt.









 Weiter ging es auf der Hauptstraße durch den Ort nach Osten zum Radweg an der Elster. Der Weg führte am Fuß des westlichen Elsterdammes weiter nach Norden 




auf einer schönen Rüttelstrecke. Vorbei am Klärwerk gelangte ich in einem Bogen bis zur Einspeisung des Elsterwassers in den Zwenkauer See, kurz vor Zitzschen. 




Bis hierher hatte ich eine ordentliche Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von guten 22 km/h gehabt, das sollte sich aber jetzt gewaltig ändern. Ich bog hier nach Westen ab und fuhr durch den Ort bis Kitzen, immer den Wind genau von vorn. Die Geschwindigkeit sank rapide. Durch Kitzen weiter nach Westen auf dem Oberweg, der sich richtig schön mit Wasser vollgesaugt hatte.




Ich dachte ich klebe fest. Nach 600 Metern dann endlich auf einen Asphaltweg nach Norden abgebogen. Ich gelangte nach Eisdorf. Eisdorf wurde nach Norden hin durchquert, die BAB 38 wurde überquert,




 dann noch über die Höhe 140,7 und schon erreichte ich Meyhen. 489 Meter östlich Meyhen passierte ich die Grenze, ich war wieder in der Heimat Sachsen-Anhalt angelangt. Nach weiteren 800 Metern gelangte ich in Meuschau an. Gleich am Ortseingang befindet sich die sehr schön sanierte Wehrkirche. 









In der Bushaltestelle eine kurze windgeschützte Verpflegungspause und dann weiter auf der K2189 bis nach Lützen. Weiter durch Lützen Richtung auf der L184 bis zum Abzweig nach Zöllschen. Ich folgte jetzt der Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Zöllschen und Ragwitz. Dann weiter nach Tollwitz und ab hier dann auf den Radweg zum Ellerbach mit seinen alten schönen großen Kopfweiden.




 In Balditz verließ ich den Ellerbachradweg und fuhr weiter nach Bad Dürrenberg, dort durch das Tor des Gradierwerkes bis zur Saale. Kaum hatte ich den Saaleradweg erreicht wurde der Himmel schwarz. Mir peitschten die Schneegraupel ins Gesicht, war nicht gerade angenehm. 




Kurz vor Daspig dachte ich schon die Welt geht unter, aber in Höhe Ortseingang Leuna hörte der Graupelschauer urplötzlich auf. Weiter auf dem Radweg bis Rössen. Mit einem Mal wurde es wieder dunkel, diesmal sehr starker Schneefall. Ich schaffte es gerade noch so meinen Schutzüberzug über den Rucksack zu ziehen. Der Schneefall wurde stärker, die Sichtweite wurde immer geringer und mein Tagfahrlicht schaltete sich auf Scheinwerfer um. Als ich dann in Merseburg einrollte, war der Schneesturm verflogen und die Sonne schien wieder. Mein Rad sah nicht mehr sauber aus, also weiter zum Kärcher und den Dreck runtergespült.
Nach guten 66 km und 15 WP-Punkten gelangte ich bei meinem Bäcker an und orderte sogleich Kuchen für das anschließende gemeinsame Kaffeetrinken mit meiner Gattin.
Die Tour hat Spaß gemacht, landschaftlich eine sehr schöne Strecke. Alle Wege sind gut fahrbar, wenn der Wind nach Kitzen nur nicht so stark gewesen wäre, dann wäre es noch besser gewesen. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. Tour wird im Frühjahr widerholt, aber mit Einrücken in das Lützener Eiscafé Eisbär.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
nicht vergessen Morgen 18:13 Uhr Februargrillen am Südfeldsee Rastplatz Baggerschaufel.
Bis jetzt mit dabei:


leffith
andi65
Bonsaibikerin
Bikermario
udo1
Ich bringe den Grill mit


----------



## leffith (8. Februar 2013)

Wir bringen Brötchen, Senf und Zange mit


----------



## Kasebi (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute 
Es gab doch mal in diesem Thread eine Diskusion in Sachen E-Bikes. Also jeder der sich mit dem Gedanken trägt sich eins dieser Dinger zuzulegen sollte auf diesen Artikel aufmerksam gemacht werden. Dieser Artikel sagt in Sachen Umweltschutz alles. E-Bike Batterien als Gefahrgut. Von daher müßte jeder Geländeeinsatz verboten werden. Denn was ist wenn so ein Biker stürzt und die Batterie beschädigt wird. Dann dürfte es keinen Unterschied machen ob die Batterie 450Gramm oder 550 Gramm wiegt. 
Ich bin und bleibe klar gegen diese Dinger im Gelände
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Es gab doch mal in diesem Thread eine Diskusion in Sachen E-Bikes. Also jeder der sich mit dem Gedanken trÃ¤gt sich eins dieser Dinger zuzulegen sollte auf diesen Artikel aufmerksam gemacht werden. Dieser Artikel sagt in Sachen Umweltschutz alles. E-Bike Batterien als Gefahrgut. Von daher mÃ¼Ãte jeder GelÃ¤ndeeinsatz verboten werden. Denn was ist wenn so ein Biker stÃ¼rzt und die Batterie beschÃ¤digt wird. Dann dÃ¼rfte es keinen Unterschied machen ob die Batterie 450Gramm oder 550 Gramm wiegt.
> Ich bin und bleibe klar gegen diese Dinger im GelÃ¤nde
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


 
Hallo Ihr fleiÃigen Radler hier,
ich glaube,das die sich in dem Artikel auf die extreme Explosionsgefahr der Akkus beziehen. Aus dem Modellsport weiÃ ich wie schnell so ein Akku hochgehen kann und einen Brand auslÃ¶st.

 Zitat-Anfang

Wiki;


Da der Elektrolyt bei einem Lithium-Polymer-Akku in einem gelartigem Polymer (Kunststoff) gebunden ist und nicht flÃ¼ssig wie bei einem herkÃ¶mmlichen Lithium-Ionen-Akku, benÃ¶tigt der Akku nicht zwingend ein festes GehÃ¤use um die technischen Strukturen (AbstÃ¤nde Elektroden, Elektrolytverteilung) sicherzustellen. Daher kann er in vielen Formen produziert werden. Statt eines festen GehÃ¤uses kÃ¶nnen eventuell Verbundfolien verwendet werden, was ebenfalls zu einer etwas hÃ¶heren Energiedichte des Gesamtsystems fÃ¼hrt. Ein Beispiel fÃ¼r einen solchen Elektrolyten ist Lithium[3,5-bis(trifluormethyl)pyrazolid]. Technische Daten:

gravimetrische Energiedichte: circa 140 Wh/kg (bis zu 180 Wh/kg, Stand: April 2005)
gravimetrische Leistungsdichte: circa 300 W/kg (bis zu 5000 W/kg, Stand: September 2011)
Die anfangs durch die geringen StÃ¼ckzahlen hohen Preise sind durch Massenproduktion deutlich gesunken. Aufgrund des hervorragenden Leistungsgewichts und der sich stetig verbessernden Belastbarkeit werden sie auch immer hÃ¤ufiger im Modellbau eingesetzt. FÃ¼r elektrisch betriebene Rennboot-, Auto- und Flugmodelle sind sie inzwischen Standard. Seit 2004 werden elektrische Antriebssysteme mit Lithium-Polymer-Akkus auch bei der F3A-WM erfolgreich verwendet.
Lithium-Polymer-Akkus sind mechanisch, elektrisch und thermisch empfindlich: BeschÃ¤digungen, Ãberladen, Tiefentladen, zu hohe StrÃ¶me, Betrieb bei zu hohen (Ã¼ber 60 Â°C) oder zu niedrigen Temperaturen (unter 0 Â°C) und langes Lagern in entladenem Zustand schÃ¤digen oder zerstÃ¶ren die Zelle in den meisten FÃ¤llen.
Lithium-Polymer-Akkus kÃ¶nnen sich bei Ãberladung aufblÃ¤hen (Gasentstehung durch Zersetzung) und verpuffen und dabei entzÃ¼nden â daher ist zur Ladung unbedingt ein fÃ¼r diesen Akku konstruiertes beziehungsweise ein spezielles Li-Akku-LadegerÃ¤t (I/U-Verfahren) zu verwenden, siehe Artikel Lithium-Ionen-Akku. EntzÃ¼ndungsgefahr und mechanische Belastbarkeit konnten durch hitzebestÃ¤ndige keramische Separatoren deutlich verbessert werden.

Zitat-Ende 

Bei den Gewichtsangaben gehts bestimmt darum, das die "Bombe" gefÃ¤hlicher wird , desto grÃ¶Ãer sie ist. Die BehÃ¤ltnisse mÃ¼ssen den Explosionsschutz erfÃ¼llen.
Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, E-Bikes sollten nicht ins GelÃ¤nde sondern auf ordentliche Wege

GruÃ aus Naumburg


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
Rucksack ist gepackt, Grill verstaut. Werde mich jetzt wetterfest anziehen, um der Kälte zu wiederstehen beim Grillen am Südfeldsee.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
gestern hat sich der Wetterbericht für das südliche Sachsen-Anhalt ja nicht erfüllt wie vorhergesagt und das war auch gut so. So brauchten wir auch nicht zu befürchten, dass der intensive vorhergesagte Schneefall die Grillkohle löschen würde. 
Um 17:25 Uhr starteten von Merseburg aus zum Treffpunkt des monatlichen Grillens unter dem sternenklaren Nachthimmel vom Südfeldsee Bonsaibikerin, leffith und ich. Wir nahmen heute die schnellste Verbindung, die durch Merseburg Süd nach Beuna und zum Südfeldsee führt.
In Beuna wurde unsere zügige Fahrt durch die Bahnschranke unterbrochen. 









Danach noch eine kleine Panne bei Bb, die Schaltung hinten gab ihren Geist auf und fixierte sich auf den 6. Gang, also fast Kette links. Nun da musste sie leider durch und mit einer erhöhten Trittfrequenz ließ sie leffith und mich ins Schwitzen kommen. Auf dem Radweg am Südfeldsee stieß Andi65 aus WSF zu uns. 




So war die Verpflegung also auch mit dem Grill gleichzeitig zur Stelle. Am Treffpunkt wartete schon Bikermario auf uns. Wir waren also vollzählig und packten sofort den Grill aus. 






















Mithilfe des Brandbeschleunigers wurde die Kohle dann auch sogleich entzündet. Der Himmel war sternenklar, die Temperatur hielt sich noch in Grenzen und es war zu guter Letzt auch noch windstill.




_(Blick über den Südfeldsee Richtung Grenze zum Burgenlandkreis)_
 Die Zeit bis zum Auflegen der Knobis vertrieben wir uns mit schunkeln zu Liedern vom Neurocker Heino. 




Mit Hilfe eines improvisierten Fächers wurde die Kohle dann auch schnell zu glühen gebracht und die erste Ladung Knobis konnte aufgelegt werden. 





_(Andi65 war dieses Mal unser Grillmeister)_

Sie schmeckten wie immer superlecker. 
So ein winterliches Nachtgrillen hat was. Die Sterne funkelten über uns. Der Jupiter war gut zu sehen und der Große Hund wachte über uns, kurzum es war einfach herrlich kalt.




_(Das was dort rechts im Bild leuchtet ist nicht der Jupiter)_












Die zweite Ladung Knobis dauerte dann doch länger. Die Kohle musste unter kräftigen und schweißtreibenden Wedelns, mit dem improvisierten Fächer, ständig am Glühen gehalten werden. 




Aber auch dies wurde zu aller Zufriedenheit geschafft, die zweite Ladung Knobis wurden verputzt und danach der alte Zustand am Platz wieder hergestellt. 






Dann hieß es wieder aufsitzen und die Heimfahrt in das Dunkel antreten.
Es war wieder ein schöner Abend bei Knobis und beim Klönen rund ums Bike. Das Märzgrillen sollten wir dann, wenn es eure Terminkalender zu lassen, so zum Ende des Monats planen.
Bis dahin allen Beteiligten noch schöne Touren bis zum nächsten Treffen und viele Punkte im Winterpokal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (10. Februar 2013)

Tolle Bilder. 

Ich muss mir das auch mal antun da in der Kälte. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder.
> 
> Ich muss mir das auch mal antun da in der Kälte.
> 
> Cu Danni


Komm doch beim nächsten Mal einfach mit.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
morgen scheint die Sonne, daher am Nachmittag eine kleine geruhsame Tour um den See mit Bb.
Wer mit möchte, Start: 14:05 Parkplatz Airpark


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
eine kleine Info!
Die Strecken die in GPSies hochgeladen werden oder auch schon worden sind kann man jetzt mit Bildern hinterlegen, wo auch keine Geo-Daten in der EXIF-Metainformation des Bildes eingetragen ist.
Eine Anleitung findet ihr hier: http://blog.gpsies.com/article/186/georeferenzierte-fotos-in-gps-strecken
Ich habe es schon ausprobiert, es funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> morgen scheint die Sonne, daher am Nachmittag eine kleine geruhsame Tour um den See mit Bb.
> Wer mit möchte, Start: 14:05 Parkplatz Airpark


Ja war eine schöne Runde mit Bb. Das Kaffee an der Marina im Piergebäude hat aber leider zu gehabt. Öffnungszeiten von Mitwoch bis Sonntag ab 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
ich schaue gerade so aus meinem Fenster und sehe keine Baumwipfel im Wind schaukeln. Werde mich deshalb sofort zu einer Spontantour rund um Leipzig aufmachen.
Bis zum Nachmittag, mal sehen wie die Wege in den Auenwäldern in und um Leipzig aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
das Wetter war ja heute, nach den letzten trübseligen Tagen, noch Top geworden. So startete ich um 08:50 Uhr zu einer einsamen Tour Richtung Leipzig.
Von Merseburg bin ich zur Saale, am neuen Wasserkraftwerk auf der Mühleninsel vorbei,







 dann weiter am Schleusenkanal nach Meuschau und auf der Wirtschaftsstraße nach Lössen. Ab Lössen dann auf den Radweg nach Burgliebenau, der zwischen der Kiesgrube und den Wallendorfer See entlang führt, dort wo links und rechts vom Weg die Mooreichen liegen. 







Nördlich Burgliebenau dann die Weiße Elster überquert und auf dem Elsterradweg weiter nach Osten Richtung BAB9. Ich war genau an der Luftmassengrenze unterwegs. Über mit noch Hochnebel und etwas weiter im Süden, so im Bereich Sachsen kam schon langsam die Sonne durch. Die Weiße Elster hat sich nach dem Hochwasser wieder in ihr angestammtes Bett zurückgezogen. 







Der Radweg ist gesäubert, man könnte ihn sogar sehr gut mit dem RR befahren. Nach guten 65 Minuten erreichte ich dann die Brücke der BAB9. 




Jetzt war der Asphalt zu Ende und es begann der Schotter/Sandweg. Teilweise war er noch vereist. Da ich ja heute allein unterwegs war, hatte ich auch Zeit mich auch mal ein wenig zur Seite hin zu orientieren. Man sieht so einiges, was man sonst in der Gruppe nicht so genau sieht. Die hohlen Stämme der alten Weiden z.B. die am Wegesrand stehen. 




Südlich Wehlitz bin ich dann wieder über die Weiße Elster 




und auf dem Grünen Rind weiter durch den Auenwald der Weißen Elster. Hier im Wald war noch eine festgefahrene Schneedecke auf dem Weg vorhanden, die außerdem noch sehr glatt war. 




Nach geraumer Zeit erreichte ich die Maßlauer Linie, auf der ich dann bis zum Stern und zum Anfang der Gärtchenlinie fuhr. Die Gärtchenlinie ist schon arg zerfurcht,




 links und rechts im Auenwald sind die Forstarbeiter damit beschäftigt, das Holz zu ernten. 




Die B186 wurde überquert und dann auf der Gundorfer Linie weiter durch den Auenwald bis zum Damm der Neuen Luppe gefahren.




 Auf dem Damm am rechten Ufer der Neuen Luppe, hier ist der Radweg vollkommen neu gestaltet worden, 




ging es weiter Richtung Osten. Vorbei am Hundewasser (Schlosspark Lützschena) bis zum Auensee. 




Die Parkeisenbahn am Auensee hat in der letzten Zeit ein neues Gleisbett bekommen. Auf dem Radweg bin ich dann immer weiter auf dem Damm, vorbei am Einfluss der Nahle 







in die Neue Luppe mit seinem Hochwasserschutzwehr. Links und rechts in den Luppewiesen war die Leipziger dabei, mit Großgerät, das Treibgut zu entfernen.




 Nach weiteren 2 km erreichte ich dann das Elsterbecken. Ich blieb auf der östlichen Seite des Elsterbeckens und fuhr unterhalb des Stadions,




 dem ehemaligen DHFK-Gebäudekomplex 




und der Pferderennbahn vorbei bis zur Wehranlage am Anfang des Elsterbeckens.












Ab der Rennbahn Scheibenholz folgte ich nicht mehr den Lauf der Weißen Elster, sondern folgte jetzt den Weg am östlichen Ufer der Pleiße. 




Der Weg führte durch das Streitholz, an der Mündung der Batschke vorbei  bis zur Hakenbrücke,













 hier fließt auch die Mühlpleiße in die Pleiße.  Ich verließ jetzt die Pleiße und fuhr durch den Wildpark-West weiter bis zum südlichen Ende des Auenwaldes Gautzscher Spitze. Dann durch Markkleeberg West und dem Stadtpark Markkleeberg 







weiter bis zum Nordostufer des Cospudener See. 












Auf dem Rundweg ging es dann weiter zum Ostufer bis zum Abzweig zur Weißen Elster in Knauthain. 





 Dort am Westufer der Weißen Elster durch den Knauthainer Park Schloss Knauthain




weiter nach Süden bis zum Ende des Parks.  Ab hier schlug ich dann die grobe Richtung Westen ein. Ich folgte dann der Rehbacher Straße bis Rehbach. An Nordwestausgang von Rehbach bin ich dann weiter auf dem Grünen Ring nach Norden bis Albersdorf. Mein nächstes Zwischenziel war Markranstädt. Ich versuchte ab Göhrenz, westlich Albersdorf eine Abkürzung nach Markranstädt zu finden, die Abkürzung endete leider in einer Sackgasse. So bin ich dann wieder zurück und weiter nach Südwesten bis zur B186. Auf dem Radweg an der B186 bis ich dann nach Nordwesten bis Makranstädt weiter gefahren. Makranstädt wurde nach Norden hin durchquert, kurz vor dem Eisenbahnübergang bog ich dann nach Kleinlehna ab. Leider ist die Brücke über die Eisenbahnlinie immer noch nicht neu gebaut worden, so konnte ich den direkten Weg nach Kötzschau nicht nehmen, sondern musste einen Umweg über Großlehna nach Norden machen. Auf einen kaum ausgeschilderten, aber asphaltierten ehemaligen Wirtschaftsweg gelangte ich dann zu einer Brücke über die BAB9.












An Windrädern vorbei rollte ich dann in Kötzschau ein. Von Kötzschau dann weiter nach Nordwesten bis Schladebach. Den Ort verließ ich am nordwestlichen Ortsausgang und folgte der L184, vorbei an den Kiesgruben und den Trassenverlauf des Elster-Saalekanals bis zum Abzweig nach Wüsteneutzsch. Hier verließ ich die L184 und fuhr auf der Straße nach Westen weiter bis zum Abzweig nach Friedensdorf. Ab dem Abzweig dann weiter nach Friedensdorf, einen kleinen Abstecher zum Denkmal das an die Schill`schen Offiziere aus dem Ort Kriegsdorf, Albert und Karl von Wedel, erinnert.







 Die Brüder gehörten dem Schill`schen Freikorps an und wurden auf Befehl Napoleons I. am 16. September 1809, mit weiteren 9 Offizieren, vor Wesel standrechtlich erschossen. Von Friedensdorf, hieß bis 1945 Kriegsdorf, bin ich dann auf einer Wirtschaftsstraße, vorbei am Quellgraben, 




bis nach Trebnitz weiter.




 In Trebnitz überquerte ich dann die Alte Saale und fuhr weiter bis zur Schleuse am Mittelkanal Am Werder. 




Ab dort rollte ich dann nach Merseburg rein und überquerte dann die Neumarktbrücke. Auf der Halleschen Straße dann weiter nach Norden bis zur Tanke zum Rad waschen. Auf dem Nachhauseweg noch beim Bäcker an der B91 Kuchen gekauft und dann nichts wie nach Hause zum gemeinsamen Kaffeetrinken. Es war eine sehr schöne Tour bei fast keinem Wind und Temperaturen so um die Null Grad. Ab Auenwald an der Neuen Luppe kam dann auch noch die Sonne raus, da hat sich die Stimmung gleich noch mal verbessert. Trotz vieler vereister Abschnitte in den Wäldern konnte ich die 87 km noch mit einem Schnitt von 18 km/h beenden. 
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/editTrack.do


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust zu einer kleinen 12 Punkte WP-Tour am morgigen Vormittag?
Start 09:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo, klar ist die Lust zum Rad fahren mit Dir da, aber wer verdient dann .....


----------



## leffith (16. Februar 2013)

Ohhh, Mist habe ich gerade erst gelesen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Ohhh, Mist habe ich gerade erst gelesen.


Hast noch einen Versuch. Ab wann kannst du denn Morgen.
Start vor 12:00 Uhr, da ich spätestens um 12:10 Uhr am Mittagstisch sitzen will.
Also 12 Punkte sollten es schon sein, vielleicht sogar 16?


----------



## Udo1 (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
gestern war ich die _Eranthis hyemalis_ in Ostrau einen Besuch abstatten.
War echt viel los, der Park war voller Menschen die die Wege schön matschig getreten haben.









Ist ja auch ein einmaliger Anblick so im Winter die ersten Frühlingsblüher anzuschauen.


----------



## Kasebi (17. Februar 2013)

Mensch Udo. Mit dem Bild musst du doch glatt aufpassen das nicht irgendwann ein SEK des BKA  vor der Haustür steht. Wegen Vermummungsverbot
Und wenn komm ich dich besuchen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (17. Februar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Mensch Udo. Mit dem Bild musst du doch glatt aufpassen das nicht irgendwann ein SEK des BKA  vor der Haustür steht. Wegen Vermummungsverbot
> Und wenn komm ich dich besuchen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Man hat mich aber trotz Vermummung am Donnerstag in Sachsen erkannt.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
war heute mal Gastfahrer bei einer 9 Punkte-Tour rund um den Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See. Habe mich den Tourguide Leffith angeschlossen. So konnte ich heute schön im Windschatten fahren und mir entspannt die Natur anschauen. Der Guide wählte heute die Strecke Richtung Osendorf mit Bonsaibikerin und mir im Schlepp. Aber bis Osendorf haben wir Bb mal die Führung überlassen, sie hatte gleich eine unschöne WP-Pokalgeschwindigkeit vorgelegt, an den Ampeln hatten wir sie aber wieder eingeholt, nur das wir fast ohne zu halten gleich rüber rollen konnten.
Von Osendorf ging es dann nach Lochau und auf dem Elsterradweg bis nach Raßnitz. Hier führte uns der Guide wieder über die Weiße Elster zum Raßnitzer See.








Er führte uns um den See bis zum Südufer.




Dann weiter auf der Salzstraße zum Wallendorfer See Südufer.

Weiter nach Lössen und auf der Nebenstraße über Meuschau nach Merseburg bis zum Saalewehr.







Bb hat erst noch schnell mal die Steigung hoch zum Schlosspark zum warmfahren erklommen.
Auf dem Saaleradweg an der ehemaligen Papierfabrik ging es dann nach Hause zum Kaffeetrinken, wo ich dann super pünktlich um 15:00 Uhr eintraf, danke leffith für die schöne Tour und vor allem für die Weg-Zeitberechnung.

Es war eine schöne Nachmittagsrunde, sag Bescheid wenn du wieder mal eine Tour drehst, ich fahre auch gern ab und zu im Windschatten.


----------



## leffith (18. Februar 2013)

Klar Udo, mache ich. Nun muss ich aber noch an meiner Anpassung der Geschwindigkeit an alle Mitfahrer arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
heute hatte ich mir eine mindestens 20-WP-Punktetour vorgenommen. Gegen 08:50 Uhr startete ich in Richtung Heerstraße. Der Wind kam aus dem Norden. So entschloss ich mich dann weiter über Blösien und Frankleben, zum Geiseltalsee, zu fahren. Auf dem Rundweg bin ich dann weiter am Südufer bis zum Aussichtspunkt Krumpa. Hier lag noch der Schnee von gestern, der sich über einige vereiste Stellen gelegt hatte. Die Fahrspuren von Zweiradfahrern waren vereist und man musste sehr gut aufpassen, nicht in so einer Spur wegzurutschen. Ab Krumpa bin ich dann auf dem oberen Rundweg weiter Richtung Mücheln. Unterwegs begegnete ich noch einen Schneebesen, 




der den Rundweg vom neu gefallenen Schnee befreite, ich war echt überrascht. In Mücheln bin ich dann durch den Tunnel in die Stadt und entlang der Geisel bis zur alten Wassermühle. Das von ein paar Jahren neu errichtete Mühlrad sah etwas schief aus.









Bei näherem Hinsehen sah man das die Achse kurz hinter dem Lager gebrochen war. Danach weiter an der Geisel entlang 





über St. Ulrich bis ich dann bis St. Micheln weiter und dort auf den betonierten Wirtschaftsweg getroffen. Den folgte ich weiter, jetzt mit ordentlichem Rückenwind, bis zur L163, die nach Freyburg führt. Ich folgte dieser Straße ca. 1,2 km bis zum Abzweig nach Ebersroda. Ab dort bin ich dann wieder nach Westen weiter bis zur Ortschaft Ebersroda. Am Ortseingang natürlich kein Winterdienst, dafür aber eine sehr glatte festgefahrene Schneedecke. Hier auf der freien Platte war die Schneedecke auch viel stärker als in Merseburg und Umgebung. Ich durchquerte den Ort und fuhr auf der Ausfallstraße weiter nach Westen bis zur B180. Auf der B180 dann 1,1 km nach Süden und dort dann wieder nach Westen abgebogen. Auch hier kein Winterdienst auf der stark gewölbten Kopfsteinpflasterstraße. Es war sehr glatt und die Geschwindigkeit musste ich stark reduzieren. Zum Glück waren es nur 840 Meter bis Müncheroda Ortsausgang. Die Straße von Müncheroda nach Zscheiplitz war beräumt und trocken. Auf der Höhe machte ich noch einen kurzen Beobachtungshalt und ließ meinen Blick über die Täler und den Ort Zscheiplitz schweifen.









Dann rollte ich die Straße runter bis in den Ort. 





Ich erreichte den Aussichtspunkt Kanone in Zscheiplitz und genoss den Panoramablick in und über das Unstruttal. 










Die Abfahrt nach Freyburg war ohne Spikes heute auch etwas gefährlich. Ich kam aber ohne wegzurutschen an der Zeddenbachmühle an und fuhr dann zum Marktplatz in Freyburg. Gleich links neben der Stadtinformation gibt es einen Bäcker, wo der Kaffee super schmeckt und der Kuchen ebenso. Heute gab es Mohnkuchen, großes Stück, das mir sehr gemundet hat. Kann ich nur empfehlen, diesen Mohnkuchen dort mal zu probieren. Nach der Pause dann weiter auf dem Unstrutradweg nach Großjena und weiter zur Fähre am Blütengrund. Ab hier ist man dabei den Saaleradweg, linksseitig neu zu bauen. An der Hennebrücke bin ich dann über die Saale, um auf dem Saaleradweg weiterzufahren. Unter der Eisenbahnbrücke schnell noch einen Halt -es fing stark zu schneien an- um den Schutz für meinen Rucksack überzustreifen. 





Ab hier bis zum Bootshaus auch großflächig Eis auf dem Radweg. Nach dem Bootshaus ging es dann zügiger vorwärts. Kurz vor Leißling in Höhe der Vier Berge legte ich die Kette wieder auf das große Kettenblatt, es sollte das Letze Mal sein, das ich den Umwerfer schalten konnte. Als ich in Leißling einrollte und auf das mittlere Kettenblatt schalten wollte, keine Reaktion, der Bowdenzug blieb locker. Mist wahrscheinlich der Zug eingefroren. Anhalten wollte ich auch nicht, die Kette lag ja noch auf dem großen Blatt, also weiter auf dem Radweg bis nach Weißenfels. Da fiel mir ein, doch schnell einen Abstecher zum Mechaniker meines Vertrauens in die Kalandstraße zu machen. Der hat sicherlich einen Fön im Laden. Ich also rein, das Bike gleich in den Montageständer und jetzt sahen wir erst das Ausmaß. 





Der gesamte Umwerfer war in Packeis gehüllt, ein Eiszapfen hatte sich schon gebildet. Das letzte Mal wo mir ein Schaltungszug eingefroren war, ist immerhin schon 10 Jahre her und das auf Trails im Siebengebirge hoch zur Löwenburg. Durch die Wärme begann das Eis dann auch zu tauen und mit ein wenig klopfen bröckelte das Eis ab. Noch ein wenig Öl raufgesprüht und schon konnte die Heimfahrt über den Südfeldsee wieder aufgenommen werden. 
Nach guten 6 Stunden stand ich dann unter der warmen Dusche und war pünktlich am Kaffeetisch.
Es war eine etwas anstrengende Tour heute, vom Wetter war alles dabei. Zum Schluss der Tour konnte ich noch meinen Schatten auf der rechten Fahrseite bewundern, was will man also mehr. 
Morgen soll es ja auch wieder Schneeschauer geben. Mal sehen, wo es mich morgen hin verschlägt.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
kleine Info für die Merseburger und Umgebung.
Am Mittwoch,den 28.02. eröffnet in Merseburg an der Hölle 1 ein neuer Radladen, _*"Radmanufaktur"*_.
Bis zum 09.03. gibt es 20% Eröffnungsrabatt auf Zubehör, sowie 15% auf Fahrräder aus dem Sortiment.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
es nicht mehr lange bis zum MTB-Frühjahrsklassiker ! in  Goseck
am 24. März.
http://wp.biker2000.de/goseck-2013/goseck-der-mtb-fruhjahrsklassiker/


----------



## Udo1 (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
wollte eigentlich zu einer 16- 20 WP-Punktetour aufbrechen, aber wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue habe ich keinen richtigen Bock.
Regen, Schneeregen, Schneefall wechselt sich ab. Wege verschlammt und teilweise auch glatt, muss ich mir nicht antun. Schauen wir mal wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
heute früh zum Beginn der Tour war es noch ordentlich nebelig gewesen. Mein heutiges Ziel war der Geiseltalsee mit Umrundung. So gegen 09:00 Uhr bin ich los zum Airpark Merseburg, um hinter dem Reiterhof auf den Radweg zur Heerstraße, oder auch Drei Städteradweg, zu gelangen. Die Betonpiste bis zum Radweg war schon stark durch die hier übenden Fahrschulen mit unangenehmen Spuren im tauenden Schnee zerwühlt. Trotzdem gelangte ich ohne Probleme zum Radweg hinter dem Reiterhof am Airpark. Jetzt begannen aber die Probleme. Die Fahrspuren im nassen Schnee waren zwar matschig, aber nicht ganz bis zum Untergrund. Meine Reifen zerschnitten den festgepressten nassen Schnee, kamen aber nicht ganz bis zum festen Untergrund durch. Man muss sich das so vorstellen: 1 und 2. Gang, 5 bis 10 Kurbelumdrehungen, dann ausbrechen des Rades nach rechts oder links. Abfangen mit dem rechten oder linken Fuß, Rad steht quer zur Fahrtrichtung. Bike wieder in Fahrtrichtung ausrichten, aufsteigen und versuchen loszufahren. Das Hinterrad drehte durch, bekam Gripp, oder auch nicht und ab ging es wieder für ein paar Meter, dann wie gehabt. Rad stand wieder quer zur Fahrtrichtung. 



 
Das zog sich so hin mit einer kleinen Schiebeeinlage, wo gar nichts mehr mit Fahren ging bis zum asphaltierten Teil der Zufahrt zur Heerstraße. 


 
Auf der Heerstraße oder auch Drei Städteradweg, dann die ersten 500 Meter genauso weiter. Ich konnte dann in einer PKW-Fahrspur, die schon bis zum Untergrund getaut war, weiter fahren. Für die ersten 5 km benötigte ich dann gute 32 Minuten. Kurz vor der Brücke über die BAB38 wurde die Heerstraße durch den landwirtschaftlichen Betrieb mit einem Schneeflug beräumt.


 
 Jetzt konnte ich auch mal die höheren Gänge einlegen. 



 
Nach guten 7 km erblickte ich eine einsame Fahrerin, die sich mit einem 28 ziger Damenrad durch die Spuren im Schnee einen Weg bahnte. 



 
Ich begleitete sie dann weiter Richtung Klobikauer Halde, zu zweit fährt es sich eben besser. Ab dem Abzweig nach Burgstaden war dann nicht mehr geschoben, sondern es gab hier nur noch eine PKW-Spur, die in Richtung Westen auf den Weg weiter führte. Leider waren die Spuren nicht immer auf den Betonstreifen. Also wieder runter in den 2 und 3. Gang und rutschenderweise nach links und rechts ausbrechend den Lauf des Radweges bis zum Abzweig Goetheradweg, der zum Nordufer des Sees führte, gefolgt. Als die Bikerin den Weg sah, warf sie das Handtuch und wünschte mir viel Spaß auf dem Goethe-Radweg zum See, sie werde jetzt umkehren, es reichte ihr. Ich dann weiter, wie auf rohen Eiern, genau wie zum Anfang meiner Fahrt. Nach einigen Metern des Schiebens konnte ich wieder mal aufsitzen und neben der Geländewagenspur im nassen Schnee fahren. Das ging aber nur bis zur Höhe, jetzt kamen die Schneewehen, die mir die Weiterfahrt versperrten. 



 



 
Also absteigen und durch die Schneewehen zum Rundweg am Nordufer schieben, waren ja nur noch gute 400 Meter. Ich erreichte, mit meinem im eigenem Saft erwärmten Körper, den Rundweg und sah dort eine Geländewagenspur, die sich auf dem Rundweg befand. Sie war sogar bis auf den Asphalt aufgetaut.
Da ja Geschwindigkeit bekanntlich Sicherheit verspricht, konnte ich auch meine Geschwindigkeit auf 17 km/h erhöhen, da war das mit dem Spurhalten nicht ganz so problematisch. 



 
Das ging auch einigermaßen gut bis zur ersten Kurve, wo ich in der Spur durch die ersten Schneewehen musste. Ein kurbeln ging gar nicht, weil sich die Pedale durch die Höhe der wehe nicht mehr kurbeln ließen. 



 




 
Also reinrollen und mit den Füßen auf der Schneewehen Oberfläche kräftig abgestoßen, sodass ich gerade bis zum Ende gelangte, das sollte dann noch ein paar Mal so weitergehen. Aber auch dieser Abschnitt war einmal zu Ende, so gelangte ich langsam ohne Sturz bis nach Frankleben, wo ich dann den See verließ und in Richtung Dusche weiter rollte. Aber mir machte schon auf der ganzen Strecke meine vordere Bremse zu schaffen. Ich musste einen sehr großen Druck auf den Bremshebel ausüben, um das Vorderrad zu stehen zu bringen. So änderte ich mein Fahrziel und schaute bei meinem Mechaniker meines Vertrauens vorbei. Nun es wurden dann neue Beläge und eine neue Bremsscheibe vorn, die hatte nur noch 1 mm Gesamtstärke. Ich hatte noch eine Scheibe im Keller liegen, die wir dann nach dem Duschen wechselten. Nach guten 50 000 km Laufleistung hatte sie eigentlich auch ihre Schuldigkeit getan. 
Am Ende war ich 3 Stunden unterwegs und ordentlich warmgefahren. Morgen werde ich versuchen über den Südfeldsee mal nach Weißenfels zum Saaleradweg zu gelangen und auf diesen dann wieder zurück nach Merseburg zufahren. Mal sehen wie lange ich dafür benötige.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Tapfer, tapfer, kannst Du ja heute teilweise als Rollentraining verbuchen. Ich bin der Jens aus Nbg. und lese bei euch bewundernt mit. Ein paar Touren wäre ich gern mitgefahren aber mir fehlt im Moment die Zeit. Nehmt ihr auch Tandems mit? Wenn sich`s mal ergibt , melde ich mich mal. Goseck werde ich wahrscheinlich mitfahren können.
Man sieht sich, Gruß Jens

Udo, Top 100


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Tapfer, tapfer, kannst Du ja heute teilweise als Rollentraining verbuchen. Ich bin der Jens aus Nbg. und lese bei euch bewundernt mit. Ein paar Touren wäre ich gern mitgefahren aber mir fehlt im Moment die Zeit. Nehmt ihr auch Tandems mit? Wenn sich`s mal ergibt , melde ich mich mal. Goseck werde ich wahrscheinlich mitfahren können.
> Man sieht sich, Gruß Jens
> 
> Udo, Top 100


Klaro auch Tandems.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
war heute zur Geschäftseröffnung "Radmanufaktur" in Merseburg. Sieht sehr schmuck aus das Geschäft. Werde morgen dort mal das _*CONWAY E-Rider*_ probefahren.
Wer so ein Teil mal Fahren möchte, kann es noch so bis zum 09.03. dort testen, wie ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
heute begann ich meine Tour erst so gegen 09:20 Uhr, da hörte es gerade auf mit dem feinen Schneefall. Mein Ziel war Weißenfels über Geiseltalsee-Runstedter See und Südfeldsee. Ich wählte wieder als Einstieg die Heerstraße und folgte dieser bis zum Wirtschaftsweg kurz vor der BAB38. Auf dem asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg dann weiter nach Süden bis zur nördlichen Grenze von Geusa. Hier bog ich 90° nach Westen ab, überquerte die BAB 38 und gelangte in die Ortschaft Blösien in Höhe des Sportplatzes. Am südlichen Ortsausgang in der 90°-Kurve bog ich dann auf den Wirtschaftsweg ab, der unterhalb der Halde Blösien zum Geiseltalsee führt. Nach ca. 40 Metern sah ich dann, auf was ich mich jetzt eingelassen hatte. Eine Geländewagenspur führte durch den Schnee, die Spurrillen waren ordentlich voll Wasser und dort wo kein Wasser war, war Schlamm.


 



 
 Aber wenn man mit dem Bike unterwegs ist, heißt meine Devise, nur Vorwärts und niemals zurück egal wie der Wegezustand ist. Jedenfalls gelangte ich nach ordentlichen kurbeln am See an.


 
 Jetzt folgte ich den Rundweg in Richtung Frankleben, dann weiter bis zum Wehr der Geisel. Hier überquerte ich die beiden Holzbrücken über die Geisel und schlug mich nach Osten zur L178 durch.


 




 
 Vor mir war hier noch niemand langgefahren. Ab der L178 folgte ich den Radweg zum Runstedter See und bog am Westufer nach Osten zum Südfeldsee ab. Nach anstrengenden 400 Metern gelangte ich in Höhe des Hafens am Rundweg an. Den folgte ich jetzt nach Westen zum Westufer. Ein Geländewagen hatte schon eine Spur gelegt, nicht allzu breit, aber mit größerer Geschwindigkeit konnte man in der Spur bleiben.


 



 
Am Hochufer ging es dann weiter nach Süden bis Höhe des Beobachtungsturmes. Hier sind zurzeit auf der Westseite des Rundweges die Heckrinder untergebracht. 


 
Die Spur wurde jetzt etwas breiter bis zum Abzweig nach Reichhardswerben. Ab hier entschloss ich mich dann nicht nach Weißenfels weiter zufahren, sondern den See weiter zu umrunden. Die Schneehöhe war jetzt am Ostufer auch etwas höher, so dass das Spurhalten schon etwas schwieriger wurde. Auf halber Strecke vom Abzweig Reichhardswerben bis zum Aussichtsturm Ostufer sahen mich dann noch die Wildpferde an.



 Die dachten auch was ist das für ein verrückter Zweibeiner, der hier langfährt. Hinter dem Aussichtsturm dann erst einmal Stopp, Schneewehen auf guten 200 Metern.



 Ein Fahren unmöglich, also schieben. In Höhe des Reiterhofes konnte ich dann wieder wie auf rohen Eiern weiter fahren. Fahrzeugspuren gab es keine mehr, dafür Stockgängerspuren zu Hauf, die für ein zügiges weiterkommen auch nicht so geeignet waren. Jedenfalls gelangte ich dann nach einiger Zeit wieder am Hafen des Südfeldsees an und bog dort zum Runstedter See ab. Ich folgte dann den Weg am Westufer bis zum Radweg an der L178 und folgte diesen bis Frankleben. Ab Frankleben dann weiter auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg zurück bis Merseburg.
Für 37 km brauchte ich heute geschlagene 3 Stunden. Aber es fuhr sich dafür heute bedeutend besser als gestern.
Na mal sehen wo ich morgen nach meiner Testfahrt mit dem Conway e-Bike hinfahren werde, die Sonne soll ja morgen auch mal blinzeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (28. Februar 2013)

Udo, Mensch willste uns wirklich mit nem e-Bike davon fahren?


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Udo, Mensch willste uns wirklich mit nem e-Bike davon fahren?


Nein nein leffith,
noch ist es nicht soweit. ich strample noch eine weile ohne Elektro weiter. habe gerade den Monat Februar mit 1588 MTB-km abgeschlossen. Werde morgen die Spikes wieder gegen ohne tauschen, der Winter soll ja vorbei sein.
Wie sieht es am Wochenende denn so aus?


----------



## leffith (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo Udo, ich hätte am Sonntag Zeit. Wie es dir passt. Am Samstag muss ich einkaufen und Bike reinigen und abschmieren. Da dreht sich kaum noch was.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, ich hätte am Sonntag Zeit. Wie es dir passt. Am Samstag muss ich einkaufen und Bike reinigen und abschmieren. Da dreht sich kaum noch was.


O.K., ich prüfe mal den Sonntag.


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2013)

Hallo,
am 01.05. findet der 4. Unstrut- Radwandertag in Freyburg statt.
Dazu finden Sternfahrten von:
 Merseburg, Start 09:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Bahnhof;
Weißenfels, Start 09:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Marktplatz;
Querfurt, Start 09:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Burg Querfurt Südtor;
Artern, Start 08:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Bäckerei Bergmann

Ziel ist die Zeddenbachmühle in Freyburg. Dort findet ab 11:00 Uhr ein Show und Musikprogramm statt. 
Die Versorgung der Teilnehmer ist sichergestellt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust zu einer kleinen Sonntagsvormittagstour?
Start 09:30 Uhr Merseburg Parkplatz Airpark.
Tourdauer ca. 3 - 3,5 Std.


----------



## leffith (2. März 2013)

Ich komme mit


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2013)

Hallo,
die nächste Wochentour am 06.03.
Treffpunkt: 09:40 Uhr Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn in Geusa
Ziel: Märzenbechertal Ziegelrodaer Forst.
Start ab Querfurt Bahnhof 10:25 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13771


----------



## _torsten_ (2. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> habe gerade den Monat Februar mit 1588 MTB-km abgeschlossen.
> ...


Super! 

Und ich habe heute die 350-km-Marke für dieses Jahr überschritten.


----------



## Kasebi (2. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> habe gerade den Monat Februar mit 1588 MTB-km abgeschlossen.



Du läufst außer Kongurenz 



_torsten_ schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Und ich habe heute die 350-km-Marke für dieses Jahr überschritten.


Und du bist ein Streber
Wenn es so weiter geht in diesem Jahr schaffe ich nicht mal Udo's bisherige Kilometerleistung im gesamten Jahr. Mal gucken ob ich nicht wenigstens an Torsten ran komme
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (3. März 2013)

Na super Udo, ich biete 1545 km,, ab Januar.


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Na super Udo, ich biete 1545 km,, ab Januar.


Na dann muss ich mich ja im März echt anstrengen, dass du nicht an mir vorbei ziehst. Aber meine 1588 sind natürlich auch vom 01.01.an gerechnet.


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2013)

Hallo,
heute am Vormittag war ich mit leffith zu einer Runde um den Geiseltalsee unterwegs. Da um 09:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt niemand weiter war, konnten wir gleich ohne anzuhalten durchstarten zum Einstieg Heerstraße oder auch Drei Städteradweg. Gegenüber meiner gestrigen Tour bei Sonne pur, war es heute eher bewölkt und uns blies auch noch ein eisiger Westwind ins Gesicht. Kurz vor der Klobikauer Halde sind wir dann auf dem Goetheradweg nach Süden zum Nordufer des Sees weiter.


 
 Die Schneewehen vom Montag sind fast alle weggetaut, man konnte gut durchkommen. Am See entschloss ich mich dann den See, in Uhrzeigerrichtung, zu umrunden. Wir waren aber nicht allein unterwegs. 3 Biker kamen uns entgegen, gegen den Wind und auch noch berghoch. Es rollte sich gut bis Frankleben mit dem Wind im Rücken. Ab Frankleben hatten wir dann bis zur Marina Mücheln den Wind von vorn. Nicht weit hinter Krumpa überholte uns die Trainingsgruppe der Nachwuchsfahrer vom White Rock Team mit ihrem Trainer und Vereinsvorsitzenden.




 Wir ließen sie heute mal ausnahmsweise ziehen, wäre ja sonst für die Kids frustrierend von den Rad-Opas nur das Hinterrad zu sehen. 
An der Marina Mücheln wird fleißig an den Ferienhäusern gebaut, wir feststellen konnten. 


 
Weiter ging es auf dem Rundweg hoch zum Weinberg. 



_(Die älteren Herren vom White Rock Tourenteam waren auch unterwegs)_
Heute konnte ich im Gegensatz zu gestern den letzten Anstieg zum Weinberg durchfahren. Gestern waren noch einige Abschnitte vereist, sodass ich da schieben musste. Ab Weinberg fingen wieder die etwas tieferen Spurrillen an, die an den Kanten noch vereist waren. Es hieß Gleichgewicht halten und Geschwindigkeit ein wenig zu erhöhen, weil ja Geschwindigkeit Sicherheit bringt. Ab Ende der Klobikauer Halde rollte es dann wieder besser, es ging dann bis Frankleben nur noch mit Rückenwind bergab. Von dort dann auf dem kürzesten Weg zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour, die mir heute 12 WP-Punkte für mich und die Teamwertung bescherte.


----------



## leffith (3. März 2013)

Ich biete bescheidene 1083 Km seit 01.01.2013


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (3. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute, ich hab mal Terminvorschläge für Märzgrillen im WP eingetragen. 
Ich kann am 28. oder 29.3.2013
LG Bb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute, ich hab mal Terminvorschläge für Märzgrillen im WP eingetragen.
> Ich kann am 28. oder 29.3.2013
> LG Bb


Hallo Bb der 29. ist ja der Karfreitag, da könnte man ja schon bei Tageslicht beginnen und vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Nichtradler mitbringen.


----------



## Kasebi (3. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Bb der 29. ist ja der Karfreitag, da könnte man ja schon bei Tageslicht beginnen und vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Nichtradler mitbringen.


Karfreitag bin ich auf großer Tour. Da will ich Greiz- Gera fahren. Kann also nicht sagen wann ich da zurück bin und ob ich teilnehme. Und wenn doch dann dieses mal keine Knoblis.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (3. März 2013)

So und nun noch was anderes. Ich war heute im Zeitzgrund unterwegs. Dort liegt noch Schnee satt. Und selbst wenn der diese Woche wegtauen sollte, bedeutet das auch nur Wasser und Schlamm ohne Ende. Aus diesem Grund habe ich die Tour "Rund ums Hermsdorfer Kreuz" am 10.3. gestrichen und aus dem LMB genommen. Wir fahren statt dessen eine leichte Tour im Weißenfelser Umland. Der Termin bleibt beim 10.3. Start: *10:00*. Treffpunkt: *Kiosk Heuweg*. Ca 46Km lang das ganze und relativ leicht. Diese Tour steht schon im LMB.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2013)

Hallo,
am 29.03. findet das Frühjahrsangrillen der BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Sympathisanten statt.
Ort: Frankleben, Schutzhütte Geiseltalsee
Zeit: 15:00 Uhr
Anmeldeschluss 21.03.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13779


----------



## Kasebi (4. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 29.03. findet das Frühjahrsangrillen der BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Sympathisanten statt.
> Ort: Frankleben, Schutzhütte Geiseltalsee
> Zeit: 15:00 Uhr
> ...



Da bin ich raus. Leider. Aber um die Uhrzeit bin ich garantiert noch unterwegs. Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich jetzt schon viel Spaß  und guten Hunger. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2013)

Hallo,
für morgen habe ich meine Tour ein wenig geändert. Es geht nicht in das Märzenbechertal, sondern von Merseburg nach Halle und dann auf dem E11 in die Mosigkauer Heide.


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2013)

Hallo,
am heutigen Tag lachte schon die Sonne am Horizont, als ich mich auf dem Weg zum Bäcker machte, um Proviant für die heutige Tour zu holen.
Um 08:00 Uhr bin ich dann nach Schkopau zum Bahnhof und von dort mit der Bahn nach Halle. Als meinen heutigen Startpunkt hatte ich mir Marke vorgenommen. Marke ist ein Haltepunkt der DB am südlichen Rand der Mosigkauer Heide. Mein heutiges Ziel Merseburg teilweise auf dem E11 über Ostrau und Halle. Der Zug öffnete pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr am Haltepunkt Marke seine Türen. Gleich hinter dem Haltepunkt befindet sich ein Bahnübergang. 



Hier überquerte ich die Bahnlinie und fuhr in den Flecken Bahnhof Marke, ca. 180 Meter. Dann bin ich in einer Spitzkehre nach Norden abgebogen und auf der ehemaligen Straße Der Arm nach Nordwesten gefahren.






 Diese alte Straße führte mich direkt zur B184 kurz vor der Überfahrt über die BAB 9. 






Ich folgte der Bundesstraße auf dem Radweg 1,7 km Richtung Dessau. Dann überquerte ich die B184 






und fuhr auf der Plankenlinie nach NW bis in Höhe des Fleckens Königindorf. Hier bog ich auf die Quellendorfer Wildfuhre ab. 






Aber dann der erste Schreck, mein Navi schaltete sich aus. Akkus leer, konnte aber eigentlich nicht sein, hatte sie doch gestern Abend zum ersten mal neu Aufgeladen. Nun gut ich hatte ja noch einen zweiten Satz dabei. Auf der Quellendorfer Wildfuhre dann weiter nach SW in gerader Linie durch die Mosigkauer Heide bis zum Torhaus Quellendorf, am Westrand der Heide. Ab hier am WW vorbei bis Quellendorf. 






Von Quellendorf weiter in Richtung Fraßdorf, vorher aber abgebogen und einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Zehmigkau gefolgt. Die Reifen wurden auf diesem Weg immer Breiter.





 Die Ortschaft wurde nach Westen durchquert, dabei wurden auch gleich die reifen ein wenig gereinigt. Hätte ich mir aber auch sparen können denn der jetzt folgende Wirtschaftsweg war noch krasser als der vorhergehende. Schlamm auf der Hälfte der Strecke. Nördlich Libehna ereichte ich eine Straße mit Pflaster aus den Anfängen des vorigen Jahrhunderts. 






Also rauf auf das Pflaster und nach SW bis Libehna weiter gerollt. Libehna verließ ich in Richtung Westen. Die Rohrkolben vom dortigen Schilfbewuchs hatten eine feine Schicht auf der Trasse gebildet, ich dachte erst es ist noch der Frost von der heutigen Nacht.





 Mein nächster Punkt war Arensdorf. Hier wollte ich eigentlich die Brücke über der Bahnlinie Halle-Köthen benutzen. Aber weit gefehlt, die ganze Brücke ist mit einem Bauzaun beiderseitig dichtgemacht, wird wohl auch nie wieder geöffnet werden.





 Also einige Meter zurück und auf der Straße nach Gahrendorf. Jetzt versagte wieder mein Navi, auch der zweite Satz war leer. Mein letzter Blick hatte mir noch den Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen angezeigt bis zu meinen ursprünglichen Weg. 
Den Weg bin ich dann nach Süden bis Görzig weiter gefahren. Hier sah ich den Kommunikationspunkt des Ortes, ein kleines Einkaufscenter. Schnell gehalten und Batterien erstanden, Navi war wieder einsatzbereit und konnte mich weiter führen. Nun in der Ferne sah ich ja nun schon den Petersberg im Dunst am Horizont. 






Auf der Straße bin ich dann nach Süden über Glauzig, 






Werderthau bis Ostrau zum Schlosspark weiter gefahren. Ich schaute mir hier noch einmal die in voller Blüte stehenden Winterlinge an, 






bevor ich Ostrau nach Süden hin bis Kütten auf einen Wirtschaftsweg verließ. 






Ab Kütten dann weiter auf den Halle-Fuhne-Radweg bis zum 70 cent BoWu-Kiosk in Halle Trotha weiter.




Eine 70 cent BoWu erstanden und auch verputzt, schmeckte lecker, danach weiter zur Saale und über die Ziegelwiese









 zum Bölbergerweg. 

Auf diesem dann weiter Richtung Kaiserslauterner Straße. An der Telecom vorbei bis zum Aussichtspunkt Elstermündung.





 Unten stand vor einiger Zeit noch eine große Schutzhütte, die ist leider weg, man sagte mir das sie sich entzündet hatte. Ich wollte dann eigentlich über die Schafsbrücke 






die Weiße Elster überqueren und nach Planena. Geht aber zur Zeit wegen des Hochwassers nicht, so bin ich dann auf dem Elsterradweg bis zur B91 nach Ammendorf und auf dem Radweg 





_(Vor mir sah ich den ersten Harten des heutigen Tages, kurz. Ich zeigte ihn dann aber mein hell erleuchtetes Rücklicht. Er trat nur ganz kurz an, viel dann aber wahrscheinlich noch kraftlos unaufhaltsam zurück) _
dann bis Merseburg zurückgerollt. Am Ende waren es 70 km und für den heutigen Tag war ich wieder viel zu warm angezogen. Ich dampfte schon im eigenen Saft.
Die Tour hat Spaß gemacht und ist auch schon gebongt für meine 200 km Tour Merseburg-Potsdam in 15 Stunden im Monat Juni.
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=boyaubwaiguqyoxx


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2013)

Hallo,
da es ja heute am Nachmittag ja schlechtes Wetter im Süden Sachsen-Anhalt geben sollte, bin ich um 09:00 Uhr zum Saaleradweg gestartet. Gleich hinter Merseburg in Richtung Leuna auf der Höhe Ockendorf ist der Radweg jetzt fertig, neue Brücken und asphaltiert.







 
 Von Leuna wollte ich eigentlich an der Saale bis nach Daspig, habe es aber nach 20 Metern wieder aufgegeben, zu schlammig. Bin dann wieder zurück auf den Saaleradweg und auf diesem weiter bis Bad Dürrenberg. Zuvor sah ich aber noch einen Biker in ca. 100 Metern vor mir fahren. Ich saugte mich heran und machte heute mal ausnahmsweise was ich sonst eigentlich nicht mache, ich fuhr in seinem Windschatten hinter ihm her bis zur Saalebrücke Bad Dürrenberg.


 
 Als er dann anfing zu schieben musste ich ja dann vorbei. Ich fragte ihn aber noch, ob er sich jetzt mal hinter mir einreihen wollte, dies wollte er nicht, er wollte noch ein wenig schieben. Bin dann weiter auf den Radweg Richtung Vesta und Kleinkorbetha. Von Kleinkorbetha dann bis nach Dehlitz. Es war bis jetzt sehr einsam auf dem Radweg und neblig und nass war es außerdem. Hinter Dehlitz wurde es noch trüber. 




Über der Leipziger Straße rollte ich dann in Weißenfels ein. Über mir im Dunst das Schloss Augustusburg, dass man durch den hellgrauen Anstrich im Dunst noch gut erkennen konnte.


 
 Zurück ging es dann wie immer über den Südfeldsee, dieses mal am Westufer entlang zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Ab Südfeldsee begann es dann auch, schon langsam, zu tröpfeln.
Mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen, im Burgenlandkreis, so ab 09:00 Uhr wird. Wenn es wie vorhergesagt regnen sollte, werde ich wohl meinen Schönheitsschlaf nicht unterbrechen, um beizeiten zum Treffpunkt nach WSF zu fahren.


----------



## onkel_scheune (9. März 2013)

Würdet ihr bei der morgigen Tour eine untrainierte Schlappwurst (mich) mitnehmen? Treffpunkt ist 10:00 Uhr Koisk Heuweg in WSF? Fahrt ihr RR oder MTB? Wo soll es langgehen (so in etwa)?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (9. März 2013)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Würdet ihr bei der morgigen Tour eine untrainierte Schlappwurst (mich) mitnehmen? Treffpunkt ist 10:00 Uhr Koisk Heuweg in WSF? Fahrt ihr RR oder MTB? Wo soll es langgehen (so in etwa)?
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Also wenn wir fahren sollten wäre dein mitkommen nicht schlecht für mich. Ich, genau so untrainiert, würde dann nicht allein den Konditionsbolzen Udo und BB hinterher hecheln
Ob wir fahren hängt stark vom Wetter ab. Wenns naß und schmuddelig wird fahren wir nicht. (Irgendwie krieg ich in diesem Jahr den Weicheimodus nicht ausgeschaltet) Geplant war in etwa diese Runde: WSF- Langendorf- Teuchern- Mondsee- Taucha- Rippach- WSF. Aber Udo wird die Tour ein wenig *"entschlammen"*
Also wird aus meiner Tour Udos Tour.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2013)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Würdet ihr bei der morgigen Tour eine untrainierte Schlappwurst (mich) mitnehmen? Treffpunkt ist 10:00 Uhr Koisk Heuweg in WSF? Fahrt ihr RR oder MTB? Wo soll es langgehen (so in etwa)?
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


Na klar nehmen wir dich mit, wenn du am Treffpunkt bist. Wir sind mit dem MTB unterwegs.
Strecke Grob: Heuweg-Langendorf- Teuchern- Mondsee- Rippach- Dehlitz
oder eine trockene Runde nach Absprache vor Ort.
Da würde ich dann vorschlagen: Heuweg- Uichteritz- Pettstädt- Roßbach- Leiha-Radweg bis Schkortau- Geiseltalsee- Südfeldsee- WSF


----------



## onkel_scheune (9. März 2013)

OK. Dann geb ich mir Mühe, dass Frau und Kind ohne Papa auskommen


----------



## Kasebi (10. März 2013)

Moin Moin
Derzeit ist hier noch strahlend blauer Himmel und milde 5°C. Allerdings kann man sich auf die Wetterdienste in Netz nicht verlassen. So meldet Wetter-t-online für WSF: aktuell 2°C und trocken bis ca 13:00. Wetter.com dagegen meldet schon leichten Regen und ebenfalls 2°C. Und beide berufen sich auf die Wetterstation in Osterfeld. Nur wer hat recht? Da hilft nur eins. Ich werde mich jetzt fertig machen und nach WSF fahren. Und dann sehen wir weiter.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## onkel_scheune (10. März 2013)

Schön war es!


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2013)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich zur entschlammten _*kasebi-Tour*_ die Brustgurtfahrer und Thomas zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.
Da die Abfahrzeit auf 10:00 Uhr festgelegt wurde, pedallierte ich gemütlich ab Merseburg um 08:40 Uhr zum Treffpunkt Heuweg Weißenfels los. 10 Minuten vor 10:00 Uhr traf ich am Treffpunkt ein. _Reinhard1_ war schon zugegen und kam mir ein wenig entgegen gefahren. Da wir noch Zeit hatten, fuhren wir um warm zu bleiben ein paar kleine Ehrenrunden am Heuweg. Wenig später gesellte sich dann noch Onkel-Scheune dazu. 




Punkt 10:00 Uhr traf dann _Andi65_ mit _Bonsaibikerin_ und _kasebi_ am Treffpunkt ein. 



 
Ich wiederholte kurz meinen Vorschlag für die entschärfte Antischlammtour und stellte fest, dass dieser Vorschlag ohne Diskussion angenommen wurde. Ich setzte mich dann sogleich in Bewegung. Den Heuweg nach Westen bis zur Markwerbener Straße und auf dieser dann weiter bis Markwerben. Weiter durch Markwerben bis Uichteritz zum Obschützer Weg. Zum warm werden ging es jetzt erst einmal leicht bergan. Unser Leichtgewicht Bonsaibikerin setzte sich gleich mal ab und war unseren Blicken entschwunden.


 
Die alten Männer hechelten hinterher. Aber sie erwartete uns auf der Höhe. 


 



 



 
Wir folgten den Plattenweg bis zur L205 und bogen dann ab zum Luftschiff. 750 Meter nördlich des Luftschiffs bogen wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach NO ab und folgten diesen bis zur Fabrik in Roßbach Süd. Dann auf der jetzt beginnenden Straße nach Norden,


 
 an der Hasse vorbei, bis zur Roßbacher Straße. Auf dieser dann nach Westen durch Roßbach nach Leiha. In Leiha folgten wir den Himmelsscheibenradweg entlang der Leiha (Eschenweg) nach Westen. In einem Bogen nach Norden folgten wir den Radweg bis zum Ortseingang Schortau. Dann weiter durch den Ort bis zur Müchelner Straße Westrand Braunsbedra. Wir überquerten diese und fuhren nach Neumark zum Geiseltalsee weiter. Bevor wir weiter am See nach Mücheln weiter fuhren, noch ein kleiner Fotohalt für kasebi am Aussichtsturm Neumark.



 An der Marina wollte ich einen Kaffeehalt einlegen. Als wir ankamen, war aber noch alles zu, Sonntags erst ab 13:00 Uhr geöffnet. Also fuhren wir weiter auf dem Rundweg bis zum Aussichtspunkt Stöbnitz. Hier machten wir dann Rast. 




Ich war schon lange nicht mehr am Aussichtspunkt Stöbnitz gewesen. Es hat sich dort einiges getan. Unterhalb des Turmes wurde eine überdimensionale Sonnenuhr geschaffen 




und aus dem Gebäude ist jetzt eine Regenbogen Abenteuerkita geworden. 



 
_(Die Tourteilnehmer)_



_(Die Brustgurtfahrer mal zusammen auf einem Foto)_
Nach der Rast ging es weiter auf dem Rundweg Richtung Weinberg. An den Steigungen zum Weinberg hoch, mussten die älteren Herren die jungen dynamischen durchtrainierten und gestählten Waden von Bonsaibikerin, Andi65 und Thomas den Vortritt lassen. Im Kreise fahrend erwartete man uns aber am Weinberg. Jetzt ging es nur noch abwärts bis Frankleben, dies ist immer der schönste Abschnitt, das schnelle runterrollen bis zum Ostufer. In Frankleben an der Kirche verabschiedete ich mich von den Mitfahrern und fuhr über Geusa zurück nach Merseburg. Die anderen Brustgurtfahrer mit Thomas fuhren über Großkayna und Südfeldsee nach Weißenfels zurück.
Entgegen der Wettervorhersage für das südliche Sachsen-Anhalt hatten wir großes Glück mit dem Wetter. Der einzige Nachteil es war neblig, sodass man die Natur und vor allem den See nicht so richtig wahrnehmen konnte. 
Trotzdem hat es mir Spaß gemacht und es kamen noch 16 WP-Punkte für die Teamwertung dazu. Allen Mitfahrern eine schöne Woche bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (10. März 2013)

Es war eine schöne, aber für mich nicht entspannte; Tour. Und Thomas von wegen untrainiert.  Wie ist das dann wenn du austrainiert bist. Es war für mich dennoch eine schöne Tour und es hat mir Spaß gemacht mal wieder mit euch zu fahren. Die Brustgurtfahrer waren ja heute gemeinsam auf Punktejagt. Das dürfte sich doch sicherlich positiv auf die Plazierung auswirken. Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch gemacht. Die lade ich aber erst heute Abend hoch. Jetzt verlangt erst mal die Familie ihr recht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi

So hier noch ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Tour. Bloß wie hat Udo das nur gemacht. Seine Bilder extrascharf. Wie hat er nur den Nebel wegretuschiert? Na ja egal. Haptsache man sieht das es uns allen Spaß gemacht hat.





*Aus dieser Perspektive sah ich meine Mitstreiter am häufigsten*





*Ausichts- oder Wehrturm?*





*Thomas und Udo*





*Bonsaibikerin und Andi65*

Nur Reinhard war nicht zu entdecken





*Marina Mücheln*





*Ausichtsturm Stöbnitz*





*Eingeschränkte Sicht. Das andere Ufer ist kaum zu erahnen*





*Ein seltenes Dokument. Alle Brustgurtfahrer vereint auf einer Tour. Von links nach rechts: Udo, Reinhard, Andreas, Katrin, Axel*
Unser Fotograf: Mitfahrer Thomas 

hoffentlich fahren wir noch öfters in dieser Runde


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (10. März 2013)

Hallo, ich schließe mich Axel seinen Worten an. Es war eine super Tour, sogar das Wetter hat mitgemacht, aber auch kein Wunder- eben Udowetter
Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
Udo, Danke für die "Blumen"
Allen ein schönes WE, 
LG Bb


----------



## _torsten_ (10. März 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> ...
> eben Udowetter
> ...


Das gibt´s hoffentlich nächsten Sonntag auch. Am Besten gleich die ganze Woche.


----------



## Kasebi (10. März 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das gibt´s hoffentlich nächsten Sonntag auch. Am Besten gleich die ganze Woche.



Wird schwierig. Udo kommt höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (10. März 2013)

Schöne Tour habt ihr wieder gemacht, aber ich habe auch einen geilen Sieg gegen Hansa Rostock gefeiert und bin noch sehr schwach bei Stimme.


----------



## onkel_scheune (11. März 2013)

Nochmal zum Trainingszustand: ich bin WIRKLICH untrainiert!!!! Vielleicht stimmt bei mir die Basis -ich bin 10 Jahre Rennen gefahren und VIELLEICHT steckt davon noch was in meinen müden Knochen. Die Zeit der Rennen ist aber auch schon 5-6 Jahre vorbei. Spätestens im Sommer fahrt ihr mich alle platt!

Grüße
Thomas

Kommt nächsten Sonntag jemand von euch zur Streckenbesichtigung in Goseck mit? Würde mir die neue Strecke gerne mal anschauen.


----------



## Udo1 (13. März 2013)

Hallo,
heute habe ich das schÃ¶ne Wetter genutzt fÃ¼r eine wunderschÃ¶ne Schneetour durch die Auen der WeiÃen Elster und Luppe.
Nachdem ich meine RÃ¼ckenpartie ordentlich mit Finalgon eingerieben hatte, machte ich mich auf zur Tour. Bei RÃ¼ckenmuskelleiden soll man ja bekanntlich immer in Bewegung bleiben. Die Schneedecke hatte so eine HÃ¶he von 10-12 cm gehabt. Ich bin dann auf dem Saaleradweg,


 
 auf dem ich seit dem Schneeeinbruch der Erste war, bis nach Schkopau zur EisenbahnbrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die Saale weiter gefahren. Nach wenigen Kilometern begann das Finalgon zu wirken, hatte es wohl zu gut gemeint, es brannte gar fÃ¼rchterlich wÃ¤rmte aber dafÃ¼r sehr gut. Dann Ã¼ber die Saale und weiter nach Kollenbey, 


 
der dortige Storch hat seinen Horst noch nicht bezogen, wahrscheinlich ist er noch nicht eingetroffen. Ab Kollenbey dann auf dem Damm der Steinlache Richtung Osten zur WeiÃen Elster weiter. 


 
_(Im Hintergrund das EON Kraftwerk Schkopau)_


 



 
Zwischen WeiÃer Elster und Steinlache ist das Wasser ordentlich Ã¼ber die Ufer getreten und hat die Wiesen Ã¼berschwemmt. Am westlichen Waldrand der Gemarkung Burgliebenau bin ich dann durch den Auenwald


 
 in den Ort Burgliebenau weiter gefahren, auch hier noch keine Reifenspuren zu sehen. Der Ort wurde nach Osten zum Wallendorfer See hin durchquert. Es ging am alten Arm der WeiÃen Elster wieder in den Auenwald rein. Nach wenigen 100 Metern gelangte ich an der Pumpstation Wallendorfer See an und fuhr auf dem Wirtschaftsweg entlang des Ostufers weiter. Ich folgte dann nicht mehr diesen Weg, sondern bog in den Wald ab. Den Wallendorfer See lieÃ ich hinter mir und gelangte auf einen Umweg ca. 300 Meter vor dem Hirschberg wieder an den Seerundweg.


 
 Dann wurde der Hirschberg erklommen. Oben angelangt bot sich mir ein ganz neuer Anblick vom Plateau. Man hat die Sicht durch das Entfernen der BÃ¼sche an der Hangkante deutlich verbessert.



 ZurÃ¼ck dann wieder zum See und dicht am Ufer des Wallendorfer Sees weiter zum SÃ¼dufer. Man merkte schon das unter der Schneedecke der Boden nicht gefroren war. WasserpfÃ¼tzen standen in den Fahrspuren und der Untergrund war schÃ¶n schmierig bis schlammig. 


 
Auf dem RÃ¼sternweg bin ich dann nach Wallendorf und Tragarth weiter. Am Ufer der Luppe 


 
ging es weiter bis zum Bach âDer Bachâ. Es ging dann auf der StraÃe weiter Ã¼ber LÃ¶ssen und Meuschau bis nach Merseburg zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## Bikermario (14. März 2013)

Hallo Udo!
Ich wollte bloß mal nachfragen, ob Du dieses Jahr doch noch ins Märzenbechertal fahren willst.  Aber dann zu einem besseren Wetterchen! Oder fällt diese Tour ganz ins Wasser?
Wenn die Wege etwas trockener sind, würd ich nämlich gerne mitkommen.
Gruß Bikermario

P.S. Grill ist für den 29.3.13 schon besorgt.


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Ich wollte bloß mal nachfragen, ob Du dieses Jahr doch noch ins Märzenbechertal fahren willst.  Aber dann zu einem besseren Wetterchen! Oder fällt diese Tour ganz ins Wasser?
> Wenn die Wege etwas trockener sind, würd ich nämlich gerne mitkommen.
> Gruß Bikermario
> ...


Ich fahre und sage auch noch Bescheid.


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2013)

Hallo leffith,





zu deinem morgigen Ehrentag wünsche ich dir alles nur erdenklich Gute und immer unfallfrei auf dem Bike durch unsere schönen Wälder und Fluren düsen.
Die Wünsche schon mal heute, da ich nicht weiß wo ich mich morgen in den Wäldern rumtreiben werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2013)

Hallo,
war gestern am späten Nachmittag mal in Halle, konnte mein Galaxy Note aus der Reparatur wieder mal abholen. Da staunte ich nicht schlecht mit welchen Bewegungen einige Biker über die ungeräumten Radwege fuhren. Hut ab, da sieht man dass Halle echt Pleite ist, wenn nicht mal der Winterdienst auf Rad und Gehwegen so richtig klappt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. März 2013)

Kennen wir hier nicht anders, werden die in anderen Städten geräumt? Mich stört es nicht, da ich eh kaum aufs Rad komme, kann ruhig der Arbeitsweg etwas sportlicher ausfallen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Kennen wir hier nicht anders, werden die in anderen Städten geräumt? Mich stört es nicht, da ich eh kaum aufs Rad komme, kann ruhig der Arbeitsweg etwas sportlicher ausfallen.



Merseburg ist super geräumt


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (15. März 2013)

oh Ja. da kann ich ein Lied davon singen. Die Merseburger sind da richtig fleißig beim räumen, während der armen Satdt Halle das Geld "fehlt". Wer zahlt denn eigentlich wenn ich hinfalle???? Jeder Hausbesitzter muß räumen und die Stadt zeigt mir dann ihre leeren kassen???????????????
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2013)

Hallo,
der heutige Start zur Tour hat sich ein wenig hingezogen. Meine Mitfahrerin hat sich krank gemeldet, nochmal Gute Besserung Bb, so bin ich dann erst um 12:00 Uhr gestartet. Bei leichtem Schneetreiben bin ich los, ganz sporadisch die Hausrunde zum Geiseltalsee. Auf der Heerstraße hin zur Klobikauer Halde lag stellenweise noch eine festgefahrene und rutschige Schneedecke. 


 
Ich entschloss mich heute für eine Tour auf halber Höhe der Halde entlang auf einsamen Wegen zum See. Jetzt kam endlich auch die Sonne hervor und wärmte ordentlich meine Glieder. Nachdem ich die erste Höhe der Halde auf der Heerstraße erklommen hatte, bog ich auf den einsamen Weg an der illegalen Quad-Strecke ab.




 Vor mir ist schon mal ein Geländewagen entlanggefahren, wie ich an den Spuren erkennen konnte. Leider war der Weg in den Fahrspuren dermaßen aufgeweicht und stand stellenweise voll Wasser, das ein Fahren nur unter erschwerten Bedingungen machbar war.
 Ich wählte die goldene Mitte zwischen den Spuren im Schnee. War etwas besser, aber an einigen Stellen half auch das nichts, da es darunter auch schlammig war. Um nicht ganz zu verdrecken, wählte ich die Gänge 1-3. Hat auch gereicht. Der Boden zog mich förmlich in den Schlamm hinein. Nach einiger Zeit des pedallierens erreichte ich dann endlich den Rundweg an der Ostseite der Klobikauer Halde. Auf dem Rundweg dann weiter bis zum Aussichtspunkt am Abzweig des Goetheweges nach Bad Lauchstädt. Dank der Sonne hatte man heute einen schönen Panoramablick über den See.









Danach weiter nach Frankleben und auf kleinen Umwegen wieder nach Hause. 
Das Wetter hat heute wohl gepasst, die einsamen Wege waren nicht empfehlenswert zum Fahren.
Hoffentlich ist die weiße Pracht bald weggeschmolzen und die Sonne trocknet endlich die Waldwege. Ich weiß noch gar nicht, wann ich das Märzenbechertal aufsuchen kann, die Märzenbecher werden wohl alle noch unter der Schneedecke sein. Nun mal sehen was uns die nächste Woche für Wetter beschert.


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2013)

Hallo,
war heute am Nachmittag mit Gattin im Ziegelrodaer Forst. Wir wollten eigentlich in das Märzenbechertal. Mussten aber auf Grund von Glätte und falschem Schuhwerk abbrechen. Wir hatten die Spikes nicht eingepackt. So kann ich leider noch nicht berichten ob die Märzenbecher schon die Köpfe aus dem Schnee stecken.
Mal sehen wie das Wetter in der kommenden Woche wird, wenn einigermaßen gut, dann werde ich mit dem Bike hinfahren.


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war heute am Nachmittag mit Gattin im Ziegelrodaer Forst. Wir wollten eigentlich in das Märzenbechertal. Mussten aber auf Grund von Glätte und falschem Schuhwerk abbrechen. Wir hatten die Spikes nicht eingepackt. So kann ich leider noch nicht berichten ob die Märzenbecher schon die Köpfe aus dem Schnee stecken.
> Mal sehen wie das Wetter in der kommenden Woche wird, wenn einigermaßen gut, dann werde ich mit dem Bike hinfahren.


Habe gerade erfahren dass die Märzenbecher blühen


----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2013)

Hallo,
da ich ja gestern den Abstieg in das MÃ¤rzenbechertal im Ziegelrodaer Forst wegen GlÃ¤tte, fehlenden Spikes unter meinen Schuhsohlen und vor allem wegen fehlendem Bike abgebrochen hatte, bin ich heute Vormittag doch noch zu den MÃ¤rzenbechern gefahren. 
Das Wetter war am heutigen Vormittag ideal zum Biken, der starke Wind kam aus SÃ¼dosten, also wÃ¤hlte ich die Richtung Osten zu den MÃ¤rzenbechern. 
Mein Ziel waren die MÃ¤rzenbecherwiesen im Schlosspark LÃ¼tzschena, zwischen WeiÃer Elster und neuer Luppe gelegen. Die Anfahrt auf dem Elsterradweg war etwas beschwerlich, da ich den kalten SÃ¼dostwind genau von vorn abbekam. Die Wege in den AuenwÃ¤ldern von Elster und Luppe waren auch noch sehr schmierig und teilweise mit einer Eisschicht Ã¼berzogen. Nach guten 100 Minuten gelangte ich im Schlosspark von LÃ¼tzschena an. Hier war man gerade dabei die Trasse fÃ¼r das MTB-Rennen 12:00 â 14:00 Uhr (Start und Ziel der Auensee) durch den Park abzusichern.


 
_(Dieser Biker sah ja noch sehr sauber aus)_
Ich konnte aber noch durch und bestaunte die MÃ¤rzenbecher auf den dortigen Auenwiesen im Park. 


 




 



 
Die FlÃ¤che ist nicht ganz so groÃ wie im MÃ¤rzenbechertal im Ziegelrodaer Forst, macht ungefÃ¤hr 50% der FlÃ¤che des MÃ¤rzenbechertales aus. Sie sind gar schÃ¶n anzuschauen, wenn sie mit ihren BlÃ¼ten Ã¼ber die Schneedecke ragen. 


 
Danach ging es dann etwas zÃ¼giger, dank RÃ¼ckenwind wieder nach Merseburg zurÃ¼ck.


 
Aber in der kommenden Woche werde ich noch einen Versuch ins MÃ¤rzenbechertal starten.


----------



## Reinhard1 (17. März 2013)

Hallo Leffith,
zu deinen Ehrentag wünsche ich Dir noch alles Gute,
Gesundheit und unfallfreies Fahren.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2013)

Hallo,
gibt es jemanden der in die Kristallkugel sehen kann? Ab wann könnten wir wieder eine solche Begegnung https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37WUuOc_zRQ haben, natürlich ohne Sturz und ohne Schnee auf trockenen Wegen.


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand morgen Vormittag Zeit und Lust zu einer Tour durch den Schneematsch?


----------



## Kasebi (19. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es jemanden der in die Kristallkugel sehen kann? Ab wann könnten wir wieder eine solche Begegnung https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37WUuOc_zRQ haben, natürlich ohne Sturz und ohne Schnee auf trockenen Wegen.



Begegnungen dieser Art hatte ich schon mehrere. Allerdings nur mit dem Auto. Jagdbilanz: 2 Rehe, 1Wildschwein(zum Glück nur ein Überläufer) 1Hasen und mehrere Katzen. Am teuersten war der Hase mit fast 2000 Dm Schaden am Micra. Zum Glück hats immer die Teilkasko bezahlt.Ansonsten will ich auch wieder trockene Wege.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## GTdanni (19. März 2013)

War denn jemand am Sonntag in Goseck zur Streckenbesichtigung? 

Ich war die letzten 1,5 Wochen krank und werde sicher nicht am Rennen teilnehmen. Maximal als Zuschauer mit dem Rad, Wettermässig hat Winne ja voll in die Kacke gegriffen. Tut mir echt leid für ihn. 
Na schauen wir mal, vielleicht wird es ja etwas besser (für die Strecke sicher zu spät) 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> War denn jemand am Sonntag in Goseck zur Streckenbesichtigung?
> 
> Ich war die letzten 1,5 Wochen krank und werde sicher nicht am Rennen teilnehmen. Maximal als Zuschauer mit dem Rad, Wettermässig hat Winne ja voll in die Kacke gegriffen. Tut mir echt leid für ihn.
> Na schauen wir mal, vielleicht wird es ja etwas besser (für die Strecke sicher zu spät)
> ...


Wie ich gehört habe soll die Streckenbesichtigung ganz schön schlammig gewesen sein.
Werde morgen den Frühlingsanfang (Tag und Nacht jeweils 12 Std) nutzen, um über WSF Richtung Goseck zu fahren, wenn der Schnee es zulässt.


----------



## Kasebi (20. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wie ich gehört habe soll die Streckenbesichtigung ganz schön schlammig gewesen sein.
> Werde morgen den Frühlingsanfang (Tag und Nacht jeweils 12 Std) nutzen, um über WSF Richtung Goseck zu fahren, wenn der Schnee es zulässt.



Wann willst du den ca in Goseck eintreffen wenn es denn geht. Ich frag nur da ich ähnliches von bzw über Naumburg vor hatte.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Wann willst du den ca in Goseck eintreffen wenn es denn geht. Ich frag nur da ich ähnliches von bzw über Naumburg vor hatte.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
bin gerade zurück und muss mich erst mal beruhigen bevor ich den heutigen Tourbericht schreibe.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> bin gerade zurück und muss mich erst mal beruhigen bevor ich den heutigen Tourbericht schreibe.


Hallo Udo,
ich hoffe du hast gleich die Strecke gefegt und gestreut damit ich am So. nicht auf die Nase falle
Gruß an alle BGF, Jens


----------



## Kasebi (20. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> bin gerade zurück und muss mich erst mal beruhigen bevor ich den heutigen Tourbericht schreibe.



Mist wer richtig lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil Dein Post war ja gestern und du warst heute unterwegs. Ich will morgen fahren.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2013)

Hallo,
da ja der heutige Tag und die Nacht 12 Stunden lang ist und das Wetter am Vormittag schön werden sollte, bis am Nachmittag aus dem Burgenlandkreis der Schneefall aufzieht, bin ich um 09:00 Uhr los Richtung Burgenland. Das Wetter war gerade Richtig, die Radwege und Nebenstraßen, bis zum Südfeldsee, waren geräumt und trocken. Der Rundweg am Südfeldsee Ostseite war schon etwas unangenehmer zu fahren. Ich musste teilweise in einer vereisten Fahrspur eines PKW fahren, war ohne Spikes etwas unangenehm. Aber ab dem Ausgang am Südufer war dann die Zufahrtsstraße zum See wieder gut fahrbar. So rollte ich dann im Weißenfels ein und bekam kurz vor der Eisenbahnbrücke in WSF fast einen Herzstillstand. Also liebe Bikerinnen und Biker wenn es euch mal in den Burgenlandkreis verschlagen sollte passt auf Fahrzeuge auf die das BLK oder WSF führen auf. Die haben für Biker die den Radweg in Fahrtrichtung neben der Hauptstraße nutzen nicht übrig, die werden einfach ignoriert. Ich also die Merseburger Straße Richtung Saalebrücke auf dem Radweg unterwegs. Eine Radlänge vor mir ein PKW unterwegs, der dann einfach ohne mich zu beachten vor mir nach rechts abbiegen wollte. Dann sah er mich, ich ahnte schon etwas und bremste scharf ab machte einen Bogen und stand auf der anderen Fahrbahnseite der Markwerbener Straße wieder fast vor einem PKW, der zur Saalebrücke hin abbiegen wollte. Nochmals schnell gebremst einen Schlenker gemacht und weiter auf dem Radweg über die Saalebrücke gerollt. Ich verkniff mir die Fingerbewegung, dafür war tief durchatmen bei mit angesagt. Jetzt einen Abstecher zum Mechaniker zur Inaugenscheinnahme meiner Black Manitou, die zur Gabelwartung abgegeben wurde aber einen Schaden hat die eine neu Investition zur Folge hat. Nach der Begutachtung bin ich dann in Richtung Goseck aufgebrochen. Auf dem Saaleradweg linksseitig bin ich über Uichteritz nach Lobitzsch, teilweise recht matschiger Weg. 



 





Ab Lobitzsch dann auf dem Radweg, der aus einem verschlammten mit Wasserlöchern übersäten Weg bestand, weiter bis zum Schlossberg nach Goseck. Mein Bike sah nicht gut aus, ließ sich aber noch schalten. 
Dann quälte ich mich auf der matschigen Schlossbergstraße den Berg hoch. Auf halber Höhe, mit meinem inneren Schweinhund und den schmierigen Belag kämpfend, erschrak ich gar fürchterlich und kam ins Taumeln, als mich ohne Vorwarnung ein Geländewagen linksseitig überholte. Mein Spiegel kratzte am rechten Außenspiegel des Autos, ich kam ins Schlingern und konnte gerade noch so, als der Wagen vorbei war ohne zu stürzen absteigen. Ich war so mit mir beschäftigt, dass ich nicht mal das Kennzeichen erkennen konnte. Also was will ich euch damit sagen:  Seid ihr in Goseck unterwegs, achtet auf Geländewagen die von den Gebäuden unterhalb des Schlossberges kommen.  Das könnten vielleicht Chaoten sein, die für Biker nichts übrighaben. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich meinen linken Fuß kräftig gegen die Tür treten, vielleicht merkt er/sie das man Biker mit den laut StVO geforderten Mindestabstand überholen muss. 
Nachdem ich mich von dem Schreck erholt hatte, bin ich weiter nach Markröhlitz in den Tante Emma-Laden und habe erst einmal einen Kaffee zu mir genommen. Der Rest der Strecke verlief ohne weiter Auto Begegnungen. Wie gesagt es sollte eine entspannte Tour werden, die in Stress ausgeartete ist, von Erholung heute leider keine Spur.
Ach ja noch eins für die Biker, die am 24 in Goseck das Rennen bestreiten. Schwerpunkt wird wohl richtige Reifenwahl sein. Die ganz harten werden wohl ohne Steckbleche unterwegs sein, vielleicht kann man am Ende noch die Startnummer erkennen, sonst hat Bike und Fahrer die gleiche Farbe, schwarz.


----------



## ohmtroll (20. März 2013)

Ein lebendiger Bericht, Udo!  
Die Auto-Geschichten kann ich nachempfinden.
Manchmal versuche ich mitzuzählen, wie oft ich in zb. nur anderthalb Stunden auf dem Rad durch die Herren auf vier Rädern missachtet werde.
Also x mal Überholen im Abstand unter 1m, Vorfahrt nehmen, Überholen im Gegenverkehr, sowas. 

Heute mittag habe ich in Buhla eine Gruppe Rennradler gesehen, im tiefsten Schneetreiben 
Die sahen auch nicht aus, als hätten sie viel Spass gehabt.


----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2013)

*ACHTUNG*
nicht vergessen, morgen findet die
*Goseck- Trophy statt!!!!!*

Der White-Rock Verein hat sich viel Mühe gegeben um die Strecke in einen super optimalen Zustand zu versetzen.
Durch die Nachtfröste der letzten Tage und den zu erwartenden Frost in der kommenden Nacht wird die Strecke fest und schlammfrei sein, was für optimalen Gripp sorgen wird.
Auf dem nachfolgenden Link seht ihr die Streckenvorbereitung und noch einige wichtige Informationen zum Rennen!!!
http://www.white-rock.de/goseck-2013/goseck-trophy-news/


----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2013)

Hallo,
hier nochmal der aktuelle Stand der Teilnehmer für das Ostergrillen am 29.03. um 15:00 Uhr in Frankleben an der Schutzhütte Geiseltalsee.


Bonsaibikerin
andi65 (bitte den Grillanzünder nicht vergessen)
leffith
Bikermario + 1 (bringt Einweggrill mit)
udo1 + 1  (bringt Einweggrill mit und Feuerzeug)
bikemaus 79 + 1
kasebi noch ?
Habe ich noch jemanden vergessen?


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (23. März 2013)

Leffi und meine wenigkeit bringen Brötchen und Senf mit


----------



## Bikermario (23. März 2013)

Und wer bringt Glühwein mit bei der Kälte?


----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Und wer bringt Glühwein mit bei der Kälte?


Kälte? Es soll doch die Sonne scheinen bei 20°C oder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afireinside1988 (23. März 2013)

Hallöchen,

ich bin grad sehr erstaunt, dass es hier einen Merseburg-Thread gibt...da muss ich mich doch gleich mal vorstellen 

Also ich bin der Robin, 24 Jahre alt und fahre seit vorigem Sommer regelmäßig mit einem Radon ZR Team 6.0 (2012). Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Nova Eventis.
Meine Hausrunde führt in der Regel um den Raßnitzer und den den Wallendorfer See, wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich aber auch gern am Geiseltalsee unterwegs oder mache mal einen Abstecher in den Südharz, der ja dank A38 zum Glück schnell zu erreichen ist.

Für diesen Sommer habe ich zusammen mit zwei Freunden den ersten Alpencross geplant.

Vielleicht finden sich ja in nächster Zeit mal Gelegenheiten zusammen zu fahren, erfahrungen auszutauschen usw...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Kasebi (23. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sonne......... 20°C


*+/- ?*

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2013)

afireinside1988 schrieb:


> ..........
> Vielleicht finden sich ja in nächster Zeit mal Gelegenheiten zusammen zu fahren, erfahrungen auszutauschen usw...
> 
> Liebe Grüße


Wird sich sicherlich ergeben.


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2013)

Hallo,
nachfolgend einige Eindrücke von der 12. MTB Trophy in Goseck.
Das Wetter hat ja hingehauen. Der Frost der letzten Tage hat die Strecke tief gefroren, wäre auch zu schade gewesen, wenn das Wetter so wie letzten Mittwoch war, Schlamm ohne Ende. Heute alles trocken und gut fahrbar. Der Veranstalter White-Rock- WSF hat mit seinen Helfern alles optimal organisiert gehabt.
Nachfolgend einige Schnappschüsse von den ersten Rennen und vom Umfeld. Leider waren wenig Zuschauer zugegen, zumindestens bis so gegen 12:00 Uhr. Am Nachmittag soll es aber an einigen Stellen schon ordentlich schlammig gewesen sein.





Die Feuerwehr sperrte die Trasse ab.









Die Bikeabnahme hatte ihre Arbeit beendet.














Startaufstellung der Hobbyfahrer.




Auch das MDR-Fernsehen war mit einer charmanten Dame mit dabei




Start der des ersten Hobbyfeldes.




2. Startaufstellung der Hobbyfahrer.



















Der Moderator hatte sich auch warm eingepackt.




Alle Bilder hier: https://picasaweb.google.com/115429876991086901421/20130324GoseckMTBTrophy#


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2013)

Hallo,
hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von der 12. MTB Trophy in Goseck. Ein Videoausschnitt des MDR.Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand morgen so ab 12:00 Uhr Lust auf eine kleine Tour mit Schwerpunkt Treppen runter rauf? Muss meine neue Gabel ein wenig testen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2013)

Hallo,
morgen gibt es eine Tour mit Bonsaibikerin ab Weißenfels Heuweg alter Kiosk.
Start 10:00 Uhr.Ab Merseburg 08:50 Uhr B91 Penny Parkplatz.


----------



## Kasebi (27. März 2013)

Hallo Leutz
Wollte bloß Bescheid sagen das ich am Freitag nicht beim Grillen dabei bin. Euch wünsch ich guten Appetiet und viel Spaß.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2013)

Hallo,
heute war wieder mal, nach langer Zeit, eine Tour mit Bonsaibikerin angesagt. Laut Wetterbericht wehte der Wind aus Nordost, sodass ich mich entschloss, parallel zum Wind gen Süden durch den Burgenlandkreis zu fahren. Ich fuhr um 08:50 Uhr zum Treffpunkt Weißenfels los. Als ich am Südfeldsee in Höhe des Reiterhofes auf der Ostseite des Sees angelangt war, sah ich nur noch hohe Schneewehen vor mir, die sich bis zum Beobachtungsturm hinzogen. Da es aber noch sehr kalt war, war die Oberfläche der Schneewehen noch sehr fest und trugen mein zartes Gewicht. 


 
Ich konnte alle ohne abzusteigen überwinden. Gegen 09:55 Uhr traf ich mich in WSF mit Bonsaibikerin, die schon wartete. Da ich ja heute mit Begleitung unterwegs war, war das Wetter natürlich wie geschaffen für die Tour ins Blaue. Ich schlug den Weg Richtung Langendorf ein. Ich war schon fast am Hotel Güldene Berge, Abzweig nach Langendorf, als ich einen Klingelton im rechten Ohr vernahm. Wer sollte denn das sein? Der Anrufer entpuppte sich als Bb, die nach dem Weg fragte. Ich schaute mich schnell um und sah sie nicht. Da ich nicht mit 42-11 fuhr, vermutete ich sie eigentlich an meinem Hinterrad. Also schnell gewendet und zurück in die Stadt zum Kreisel, wo sie schon auf mich wartete, ihr war vor dem Kreisel die Kette abgesprungen und ich entfleuchte so dann. Nun gemeinsam ging es wieder hoch bis zum Hotel und dann auf dem Wanderweg am Kreißlaubach bis nach Langendorf. Durch den Park am Bach weiter bis Untergreißlau. Ab hier dann die alte Kappstraße nach Süden weiter. Teilweise durch Schneebretter, es müssen hier am Wochenende ordentliche Verwehungen gewesen sein. Am 90°-Abzweig nach Gröbers bin ich dann nach Südosten unter der BAB 9 durch bis nach Krauschwitz. Von hier dann weiter über Kistritz bis zur L190. Wir folgten dann der L190 Richtung Westen wieder über die BAB 9 bis nach Pretzsch. Am Ostrand der Ortschaft geht eine Straße am Westzaun des Kaufland Großlagers zur L190. Diesen Weg folgten wir und rollten dann auf der L190 nach Osterfeld rein. Ab Osterfeld dann weiter durch das Steinbachtal auf der Straße über Pauscha, Löbitz nach Großgestewitz.


 
 Ab Großgestewitz dann weiter auf dem Radweg nach Beuditz. 


 
In Beuditz überquerten wir die Wethau weiter nach Wettaburg. Ab hier folgten wir den Lauf der Wethau auf dem Wethauradweg 


 



 
bis nach Wethau, kurz vor Mertendorf lag noch ein wenig festgefahrener Schnee auf dem Weg. 


 
Ab Wethau war dann der Einstieg in das Kroppental. Nach wenigen Kilometern hatten wir dann die Saale erreicht und folgten den Saaleradweg bis ins Eiskaffee nach Schönburg, hier Kaffeepause und aufwärmen. Die Mohntorte kann ich nur empfehlen, ist superlecker. Noch ein Foto 


 



 



 
und dann weiter auf dem Radweg bis nach Weißenfels, wo sich unsere Wege wieder trennten. Ich dann weiter zum Südfeldsee. 


 
_(Die Wildpferde erwarteten mich schon)_
Als ich die Schneewehen wieder vor mir sah und die, erste in Angriff nahm, steckte ich auch schon fest. 


 
Nun es war ja schon so gegen 14:00 Uhr und die Oberfläche ordentlich angetaut. Also jetzt nicht fahren, sondern schiebender Weise alle Wehen überwinden. Hätte mal das Westufer am Südfeldsee nehmen sollen, da ist alles schneefrei. Nach guten 23 WP-Punkten stand ich dann unter der Dusche. 
Es war eine schöne Tour und wie gesagt fast bei Kaiserwetter, nun ja wenn ich der Guide bin kann es ja auch nicht anders sein. Ein Ausweichen auf Wirtschaftswege ist noch nicht empfehlenswert. 
Die nächste längere Tour wird wohl am nächsten Mittwoch ins Märzenbechertal, Ziegelrodaer Forst sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (28. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute,bringt ihr morgen bitte Becher zum glühwein schlürfen mit, es soll ja kalt werden.


----------



## leffith (28. März 2013)

ich versuche mal dran zu denken


----------



## Kasebi (29. März 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> .....bis nach Wethau, kurz vor *Wetterzeube*......



Moin Udo
da will ich mal den Lästermodus anschalten : -Wetterzeube liegt noch imer nicht imWethau- sondern im Elstertal. Oder hab ich die Verlegung vepasst?- Lästermodus aus.
Ansonsten habt ihr ja wieder eine richtig schöne Tour gemacht. 
Und nach dem ich ja unter der Woche mal um Jena rum unterwegs war habe ich einfach keinen Nerv mehr im Schnee zu fahren. Das du das so durchziehst und das bei jedem Wetter. Davor ziehen ich und andere meinen Helm. 
Viel Spaß heute Nachmittag beim Grillen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Udo
> da will ich mal den Lästermodus anschalten : -Wetterzeube liegt noch imer nicht imWethau- sondern im Elstertal. Oder hab ich die Verlegung vepasst?- Lästermodus aus.
> Ansonsten habt ihr ja wieder eine richtig schöne Tour gemacht.
> Und nach dem ich ja unter der Woche mal um Jena rum unterwegs war habe ich einfach keinen Nerv mehr im Schnee zu fahren. Das du das so durchziehst und das bei jedem Wetter. Davor ziehen ich und andere meinen Helm.
> ...


Ja, Ja, hab es schon geändert.


----------



## Bikermario (29. März 2013)

Hallo!
Wir(meine Frau und ich) haben die Schn.... voll vom Schnee.:kotz:
Können wir das Grillen nicht verschieben, denn auf ne Rutschpartie mit Abklatschen haben wir nicht so die Lust und außerdem sind wir nicht so hart im Nehmen wie Bonsaibikerin und Udo. Last Ihr Euch das bitte mal durch den Kopf gehen?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wir(meine Frau und ich) haben die Schn.... voll vom Schnee.:kotz:
> Können wir das Grillen nicht verschieben, denn auf ne Rutschpartie mit Abklatschen haben wir nicht so die Lust und außerdem sind wir nicht so hart im Nehmen wie Bonsaibikerin und Udo. Last Ihr Euch das bitte mal durch den Kopf gehen?
> Gruß Bikermario


Die Würste sind schon verpackt, wir fahren zum Grillplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (29. März 2013)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2013)

Hallo,
als ich heute Morgen, nach dem munter werden aus dem Fenster schaute, schauderte es mich. 


 
Schon wieder Schnee, ich kann das weiße Zeug schon nicht mehr sehen. Die ersten Gäste waren auch schon da und schlugen sich den Magen voll. Da ja heute das Winterpokalzuendegrillen der Brustgurtfahrer mit Freunden stattfindet, war dieses Wetter nicht gerade einladend. Aber bis 15:00 Uhr war ja noch etwas Zeit. Um 14:30 Uhr packte ich die Grillutensilien ins Auto, lud noch meine Begleitungen ein und dann ging es ab zum Geiseltalsee Schutzhütte am Franklebener Strand. Bikermario mit Begleitung und leffith waren schon vor Ort, als wir eintrafen. 


 


 



 
_(Warten auf die Sonne)_
Da der Grillgutbeschaffer noch nicht eingetroffen war, hatten wir noch Zeit einen Blick über den See zu machen und die Sonne am Horizont zu suchen. Sie war da aber leider heute nicht zu sehen. Bevor uns kalt wurde, trafen dann auch schon Andi65 und Bonsaibikerin mit dem Grillgut ein. Sogleich wurden die Einweggrills grillbereit gemacht. Der geeignete Platz wurde auch schnell gefunden, das Zündholz wurde angezündet und damit beide Grills entfacht. 


 
Das getränkte Anzündpapier reicht leider nicht immer aus, wir mussten noch ein wenig mit Brandbeschleuniger nachhelfen.


 
Aber dann fingen sie ordentlich zu brennen an. Die Zeit bis zum Glühen der Kohle wurde mit Glühwein und Tee, sowie angenehmen Gesprächen rund ums Biken überbrückt. 


 



 
Nach einige Temperatur Tests wurden die Grills für die Bestückung mit den superleckeren Knobis freigegeben. Andi65 bestückte sogleich den Grill mit den leckeren Würsten. 


 



 



 



 
Nach diesmal kurzer Zeit, gegenüber dem Februargrillen, waren die Ersten bereit zum Verzehren. 


 



 



 



 
Der erste Biss in das Würstchen war wieder ein Hochgenuss für die Geschmacksnerven. Rings um uns roch es nach Knoblauch, das sicherlich auch die Wanderer die jetzt an uns vorbei zogen und uns doch ein wenig ungläubig anschauten, gerochen haben mussten. 


 



 
_(Es schmeckte ihn sichtlich wie man sehen kann)_


 



 
Bevor alles verputz war, noch ein Gruppenfoto mit den Teilnehmern des heutigen Grillnachmittags.


 
Nachdem so gegen 16:15 Uhr alles restlos verputzt war, wurde die Ausgangslage des Grillortes wieder hergestellt und das Grillen für beendet erklärt. 
Es war wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung, bei etwas anderem Wetter für einen Karfreitag, hat aber Spaß gemacht.
Allen ein schönes Osterfest und bis zur nächsten Tour und zum Grillen im Monat April. Sucht mal schon einen geeigneten Apriltermin.
Alle Bilder hier:http://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&q=BT20130329


----------



## afireinside1988 (30. März 2013)

Guten morgen!

Hat zufällig jemand eine Idee wo man hier in der Nähe (Merseburg, Günthersdorf) heute mal eine Tour fahren könnte? Meine üblichen Strecken (Waldautobahnen in der Aue, Weg um den Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See) sind wegen des Wetters leider zur Zeit kaum fahrbar...


----------



## afireinside1988 (30. März 2013)

So, hab mir jetzt eine Route rausgesucht...Es wird der Saaleweg von Bad Dürrenberg bis Naumburg...vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der mitfahren will...ich werde so gegen halb Zwölf in Dürrenberg starten


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2013)

afireinside1988 schrieb:


> Guten morgen!
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand eine Idee wo man hier in der Nähe (Merseburg, Günthersdorf) heute mal eine Tour fahren könnte? Meine üblichen Strecken (Waldautobahnen in der Aue, Weg um den Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See) sind wegen des Wetters leider zur Zeit kaum fahrbar...


Idee hätte ich schon, z.B. Merseburg-Pilgerweg-Runstedter- Südfeldsee- Geiseltalsee- Mücheln- Weinberg- Frankleben und zurück. 


afireinside1988 schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt eine Route rausgesucht...Es wird der Saaleweg von Bad Dürrenberg bis Naumburg...vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der mitfahren will...ich werde so gegen halb Zwölf in Dürrenberg starten


leider zu spät gesehen, war auch kurz unterwegs, wäre sonst gerne mitgekommen. Gute Fahrt wünsche ich dir.


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2013)

Hallo,
nächste Woche soll das Wetter ja schon fast frühlingshaft werden, darum geht es schnell ins Märzenbechertal, bevor sie verblüht sind.
Start am 03.04. um 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg am Penny-Parkplatz an der B91.
Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683
falls jemand mit möchte, was ich aber nicht so recht glauben kann, dass jemand bei diesem Wetter mit fahren will. Aber schaun wir mal, vielleicht ist doch jemand dabei.
Ach eins noch, wir haben noch den WP, also es wird kein Rennen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (30. März 2013)

Hallo Udo, wenn du am 2.4.2013 9.00 Uhr fahren kannst bin ich dabei.


----------



## Udo1 (30. März 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, wenn du am 2.4.2013 9.00 Uhr fahren kannst bin ich dabei.


Oh, geht leider, leider nicht bin da Teilnehmer beim Kegelturnier in Großkayna mit den Merseburger Radverein.


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2013)

Hallo,
ab heute gibt es ja Neuregelungen für Radfahrer.
z.B. der wichtigste Punkt für MTB-ler:
*Auszug aus dem Bußgeldkatalog*

Die Strafen für eine fehlende oder nicht funktionierende Beleuchtungseinrichtung am Fahrrad sind im Tatbestandskatalog des Kraftfahrtbundesamtes klar geregelt:*Bußgeld:     10 Euro*​*Mit Gefährdung anderer:     20 Euro *​*Es kam zum Unfall:     25 Euro *​Werden wir MTB-ler jetzt zielgerichtet abkassiert, weil wir keine stationäre Beleuchtung am Bike haben?
Oder müssen wir jetzt unsere Bikes durch Ortschaften tragen wenn wir von einem Wald in einen anderen müssen.
Aber da wir ja mit unseren MTB sowie so nicht im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr fahren dürfen, weil MTB nicht für den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr zugelassen sind, müssen wir wohl halt bei einer scharfen Kontrolle zahlen. Also immer genügend Kleingeld einstecken und zur Not die Stecklichtbeleuchtung im Rucksack mitführen.


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2013)

Hallo,
Anbiken ab Weißenfels am 07.04.
Start 10:00 Uhr WSF Marktplatz.
Strecke: WSF-Südfeldsee-Geiseltalsee-Marina Mücheln- Weinberg- Frankleben- Runstedter See- Südfeldsee- WSF
Guide: ICH 
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13646


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afireinside1988 (2. April 2013)

Hallo, muss mich leider für die Tour nach Qft morgen abmelden, mir ist leider die Arbeit dazwischen gekommen  ich wünsche trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2013)

afireinside1988 schrieb:


> Hallo, muss mich leider für die Tour nach Qft morgen abmelden, mir ist leider die Arbeit dazwischen gekommen  ich wünsche trotzdem viel Spaß!


Nun irgemdwann wird es schon mal klappen.


----------



## Ruedi04 (3. April 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ab heute gibt es ja Neuregelungen für Radfahrer.
> z.B. der wichtigste Punkt für MTB-ler:
> *Auszug aus dem Bußgeldkatalog*
> ...



Man darf sich nur nicht anhalten lassen....  und die neuen Bußgelder sind auch nur durch stärkere Kontrollen durchsetzbar..Und alles was preislich aufgestockt ist, ist doch Quatsch... Sinnvoll wäre doch die Promillegrenze direkt an die des Autos angleichen zu lassen. Mit dem Rad ist es mindestens genau so fahrlässig unter Strom zu fahren wie mit dem Auto...
Naja, ändern kann man da eh nüscht... Allen eine schöne Saison, Sport frei!!!!!


----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2013)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Man darf sich nur nicht anhalten lassen....  und die neuen Bußgelder sind auch nur durch stärkere Kontrollen durchsetzbar..Und alles was preislich aufgestockt ist, ist doch Quatsch... Sinnvoll wäre doch die Promillegrenze direkt an die des Autos angleichen zu lassen. Mit dem Rad ist es mindestens genau so fahrlässig unter Strom zu fahren wie mit dem Auto...
> Naja, ändern kann man da eh nüscht... Allen eine schöne Saison, Sport frei!!!!!


Nun ja, mir stinkt immer wieder wenn ich in die Ecke der geduldeten MTB-Biker gesteckt werde. MTB nicht StVZO konform (allenthalben geduldet, wenn der Kontaktbeamte ein Auge zudrückt). Da die Verkehrsminister der Länder im Januar, das Benutzen von Stecklicht am Bike generell nicht genehmigt haben, bewegt man sich immer in einer Grauzone und muss leider das Bußgeld wohl oder übel bezahlen. Habe jetzt aber vorsichtshalber meine Stecklichtbeleuchtung einsatzbereit im Rucksack dabei, vielleicht ist man bei der Kontrolle gnädig.


----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2013)

Hallo,
die Admins haben meine ganze Planung durcheinandergebracht. Ende März stand noch Ende des WP am 14.04. im Netz. Also habe ich noch schnell mal einige Touren vom 01.- 14.04. für insgesamt 500 WP-Punkte geplant, um das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER in die TOP 20 zu pushen. Aber leider ist nichts daraus geworden, der Endtermin wurde wieder auf den 31.03. zurückgesetzt.
Nun ja, so bin ich aber trotzdem heute zu den Märzenbechern in den Ziegelrodaer Forst aufgebrochen. Der Wind kam günstig aus NO und schob mich von Querfurt auf dem Radweg, neben der L172, dem Ziegelrodaer Forst entgegen. Am abgebrannten ehemaligen Bordel, Bahnhof Leimbacher Gasthof, ist die Fahrspur wegen der desolaten Brücke eingeengt. Auf dem vorhandenen Gehweg hieß es höllisch aufpassen, er war stark vereist. Danach war alles wieder, bis zum Rand des Waldes Hermannseck, Schnee und eisfrei. In Höhe Hermannseck wollte ich auf den Waldweg Karlsstraße in den Ziegelrodaer Forst abbiegen. Ein Blick nach rechts reichte mir aber um den Straßenverlauf der L172 Richtung Ziegelroda weiter zu folgen. Mit meiner Bereifung nicht fahrbar. Also weiter bis zum Wanderweg, der zu den Feuerlöschteichen führt, auch hier kein Durchkommen. 


 
So entschloss ich mich wohl oder übel, bis zur Ortschaft Ziegelroda, durchzufahren. Ab Ziegelroda folgte ich dann der Zufahrtstraße nach Landgrafroda. Links und rechts hohe Schneewehen. 


 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 
Wie ich später beim Bäcker Koch in Landgrafroda erfuhr, musste die Straße vor rund 14 Tagen sogar mit der Schneefräse freigeräumt werden, der Ort war von der Außenwelt kurzzeitig abgeschnitten. In Höhe der ehemaligen Gaststätte des Ortes geht links der Wanderweg in das Märzenbechertal ab. 


 
Der Schnee war festgetreten, zu mindestens bis zur Waldkante saß ich noch auf dem Rad. Im Wald folgte ich dann den kurzen steilen Pfad ins Tal runter, wegen vereister Spur teils schiebend und auch mal sitzend.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 
Von oben sah ich schon den Hauptweg durch die Bäume schimmern, die Spur schneefrei. Unten angekommen war in der Spur und teilweise auch zwischen den Fahrzeugspuren der Schnee weggetaut, dafür aber die oberste Schicht, so 1 cm schön schmierig. 


 
Fuhr sich nicht gerade angenehm. Nach vorsichtigem Fahren in das Tal hinein sah ich dann die Märzenbecher links und rechts des Tales. 


 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 
Also die Märzenbecher sind noch zu sehen, die Blüten sind noch nicht voll geöffnet. Wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis sich die Märzenbecher in voller Schönheit zeigen. Die Märzenbecher in Lützschena waren vor drei Wochen schon in voller Blüte gewesen. 


 
Noch ein letzter Blick in das Tal hinein und dann wieder zurück.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 
Zurück ging es wieder den Südhang des Tales hoch bis zur Bäckerei Koch. Hier dann eine Verschnaufpause bei Mohnkuchen und Kaffee. Nach der Stärkung dann wieder zurück bis Ziegelroda und ab dort wieder auf und parallel zur L172, diesmal bei kräftigem NO Wind von vorn bis Querfurt zum Bahnhof. Ich brauchte nur 10 Minuten zu warten, bis die Burgenlandbahn eintraf, die mich dann im warmen wieder zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour zurückbrachte. 
Für alle die sehr gern mit ihrem Bike im Ziegelrodaer Forst unterwegs sind, kann ich nur sagen um wieder ordentlich dort zu fahren müsst ihr schon den Monat Mai abwarten. Es ist zum. 
Die neue Bikesaison wird wohl in diesem Jahr kürzer ausfallen als in den Jahren davor.
Es ist echt frustrierend, ich kann keinen Schnee mehr sehen.


----------



## Kasebi (5. April 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Anbiken ab Weißenfels am 07.04.
> Start 10:00 Uhr WSF Marktplatz.
> Strecke: WSF-Südfeldsee-Geiseltalsee-Marina Mücheln- Weinberg- Frankleben- Runstedter See- Südfeldsee- WSF
> ...



Hab mich mal angemeldet. Auch wenns garantiert heftig wird. Denn was für Dich geruhsam ist bedeutet für mich Anschlag Obergrenze. Ist aber bei den Unterschieden was die Kilometerleistung anbelangt kein Wunder. Zumindest die Panzerbereifung fliegt runter. Wir wollens doch nicht unnötig schwer haben.Ob ich mit dem Auto oder Zug komme sag ich Dir morgen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (5. April 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Anbiken ab Weißenfels am 07.04.
> Start 10:00 Uhr WSF Marktplatz.
> Strecke: WSF-Südfeldsee-Geiseltalsee-Marina Mücheln- Weinberg- Frankleben- Runstedter See- Südfeldsee- WSF
> ...





			
				LMB schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Länge ca. 55 km
> *Für alle Bikes tauglich!!!*
> Schwierigkeit: leicht
> ...


Auch für 29er? 
Ich denke, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Bikermario (5. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Auch für 29er?
> Ich denke, ich bin dabei.



Ich auch mit 29 ziger  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2013)

Hallo,
am 30.06. findet wieder die MZ-Radpartie statt.
http://www.mz-radpartie.de/
Wer von WSF oder Merseburg zur großen 86 km Strecke mit möchte kann sich ja Reinhard 1 und mir anschließen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683


----------



## Kasebi (6. April 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 30.06. findet wieder die MZ-Radpartie statt.
> http://www.mz-radpartie.de/
> Wer von WSF oder Merseburg zur großen 86 km Strecke mit möchte kann sich ja Reinhard 1 und mir anschließen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12683



Fahrt ihr durch eigene Kraft oder mit dem Zug nach Halle?


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr durch eigene Kraft oder mit dem Zug nach Halle?


Mit dem Zug bis Halle


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr durch eigene Kraft oder mit dem Zug nach Halle?


Mit dem Zug bis Halle


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2013)

Hallo,
heute fand das Anbiken des White Rock Tourenteams statt. Treffpunkt war 10:00 Uhr der Marktplatz von Weißenfels. Der Guide der heutigen Tour reiste mit Ohmtroll aus dem Eichsfeld von Merseburg Airpark über das Ostufer des Südfeldsees zum Treffpunkt in WSF an. Wir starteten pünktlich um 08:40 Uhr ab Airpark und fuhren dann auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis kurz vor vor der Biogasanlage in Beuna. Hier verließen wir den Pilgerweg und bewegten uns auf den DB-Haltepunkt in Beuna nach Süden zu. Ab hier folgten wir der L181 weiter bis Ortseingang Großkayna. In Höhe Ortseingang bogen wir nach Süden zum Rundweg Südfeldsee ab und folgten diesen am Ostufer entlang. Leichte Nebelschwaden lagen noch über den Wiesen rund um den Reiterhof, die Sonne versuchte noch, vergeblich den Nebel zu durchdringen. 


 



 
In Richtung Süden zum Burgenlandkreis sah es noch düsterer aus. Da ich aber heute der Tourguide war, war auf jeden Fall mit Sonne zu rechnen. In Höhe Reiterhof mussten wir doch noch unserer Räder schieben, wir blieben in den Resten der noch vorhandenen Schneewehe stecken. Nach der Überwindung ging es dann aber zügig über Reichhardswerben und Tagewerben zum Treffpunkt Marktplatz WSF. Uns erwartete schon ein einsamer Biker, Peter. Nach und nach trafen dann die Mitfahrer ein.


 
Zu meinem großen Erstaunen waren wir dann beim Start, um 10:02 Uhr, doch noch 16 Bikerinnen und Biker geworden. Leider hatten zwei Mitfahrer ihren Helm zu Hause vergessen, aber beim nächsten Mal werden sie ihn bestimmt aufhaben. Weißenfels verließen wir auf den Radweg an der Merseburger Straße in nördlicher Richtung. 


 
Den Radweg am Westrand von Tagewerben sind wir auf Hinweis von Bikermario, wegen Schlamm, heute nicht gefahren. Über Tagewerben und Reichhardswerben 


 
gelangten wir zum Südufer des Südfeldsees. Ich wählte hier die Westumfahrung, weil man vom Westufer einen schönen Blick über das Umland hat und es kam jetzt auch die Sonne zum Vorschein. Bevor wir uns weiter zum Runstedter See begaben noch schnell auf Höhe des Rastplatzes ein Gruppenfoto mit Damen. 


 
Ab Runstedter See bin ich dann weiter auf den Radweg nach Westen zum Geiseltalsee. Den See erreichten wir auf Höhe der zwei Holzbrücken, Laucha und alte Geisel. 


 



 



 
Jetzt folgten wir den Rundweg im Uhrzeigersinn bis Neumarkt zum Aussichtspunkt oberhalb des Hafens am Aussichtsturm. Die Imbisswagen hatten auch schon geöffnet und es waren doch schon etliche Spaziergänger auf dem Rundweg unterwegs. Die Pause hatte ich an der Marina Mücheln vorgesehen und so fuhren wir auf dem Rundweg in moderater Geschwindigkeit weiter bis zu den geologischen Aufschlüssen. 


 
Hier zeigte ich meinen Mitfahrern die Ablagerungen von Asche, die vom Vulkan aus Reinland-Pfalz Lacher See stammten.


 
Zurück dann den Anstieg hoch zum Rundweg. 


 
Wir folgten den Rundweg weiter bis zur Marina Mücheln, 


 
hier dann Pause bei Kaffee und auch isotonischen Getränken. 


 



 
Nach der Stärkung dann weiter auf dem Rundweg in Richtung Stöbnitz zum Westufer des Sees.


 



 
Jetzt kam der kurze knackige Anstieg hoch zum Weinberg, den dann alle mehr oder auch weniger schnell erreichten. 


 
Nach dem Sammeln folgte jetzt die Abfahrt vom Weinberg Richtung Frankleben.


 
Das ist der schönste Abschnitt am Nordufer, schnelles rollen und wenig pedallieren. Das Feld zog sich jetzt beachtlich in die Länge. Aber am Parkplatz Frankleben Ostufer sammelten wir uns noch einmal. Hier verabschiedete sich der Tourguide und Ohmtroll von den Teilnehmern. 


 
Andi65 übernahm jetzt die Führung zurück nach Weißenfels. Wir fuhren gemeinsam über Frankleben und Geusa zur Heerstraße hoch, an den Hinterlassenschaften von Buntmetallsammlern vorbei 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 
bis zu unseren heutigen Startpunkt Parkplatz Airpark zurück.
Zum Anbiken hatten wir heute super Wetter, die Geschwindigkeit war eigentlich moderat für das heutige Anbiken, das Wetter hat gepasst. Ich hoffe das alle gut in die Heimatorte Burgenlandkreis, Erfurt, Eichsfeld zurückgekommen sind. Euch allen eine schöne Bikerwoche, das Wetter wird besser bis vielleicht irgendwann zu einer weiteren gemeinsamen Tour.
Ach ja habe noch sogleich das Umweltamt des Saalekreises per Mail informiert.
Alle Bilder zur Tour hier: http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=BT20130407


----------



## ohmtroll (7. April 2013)

Vielen Dank Udo für die prima Tour und den -wie immer- schönen Bericht! 
Wie das mit dem Wetter immer wieder klappt, ist auch toll! 
Auf dem Weg aus Weißenfels heraus habe ich etwas gefröstelt, aber dann hat die Sonne meinen alten Buckel erwärmt und alles war Klärchen. 

Hier noch einige Bilder zur Illustration.
Ad eins der Feldherr persönlich, sich Übersicht und Gehör verschaffend:







Die Worte über den Südfeldsee sowie den Runstädter See waren nicht für den rechts abgebildeten Papierkorb, sondern fanden Gehör und Beachtung bei der Zuhörerschaft.

Sowie Fotos vom Weinberg nördlich des Geiseltalsees:

Hochgekämpft





Blick nach Westen über den See in Richtung Querfurter Platte





Blick nach Südost über den Weinberg in Richtung Braunsbedra





Also: Schöne Sache! Das tat so richtig gut, nach diesem elendigen Winter!
Und die Gruppe fand ich prima und würde gern wieder mitfahren, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (8. April 2013)

Was soll ich sagen/schreiben? Am Besten einfach nur: Danke! Mir hat´s Spaß gemacht. 
 @Udo, wie du da mit dem Wetter immer so hinbekommst, das musst du mir mal verraten.


----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2013)

Hallo,

suche noch einen oder mehrere Mitfahrer für morgen zu einer Spontantour.
Strecke: Nach GPS *Merseburg- Muldenstein *und mit Hopperticket zurück
Start 08:30 Uhr ab Parkplatz Penny an der B91
Startzeit kann auch flexibel gestaltet werden. Wind kommt aus SÜ Stärke 2.


----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand am Sonnabend, den 13.04. was vor?


----------



## _torsten_ (9. April 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand am Sonnabend, den 13.04. was vor?


Ja, wir! Wir wollen den 4. Teil des Barbarossaweges von Wichmannshausen über Treffurt nach Mühlhausen fahren. Nach GPSies.com sind das ca. 55 km und 1.250 hm.


----------



## Kasebi (9. April 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand am Sonnabend, den 13.04. was vor?



Bis jetzt noch nicht. Und du?



_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ja, wir! Wir wollen den 4. Teil des Barbarossaweges von Wichmannshausen über Treffurt nach Mühlhausen fahren. Nach GPSies.com sind das ca. 55 km und 1.250 hm.



Ich wäre gern bei Torsten und Ohmtroll mitgefahren. Aber die Anreise nach Wichmannshausen ist von hier aus schlicht und einfach zu kompliziert. 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche noch einen oder mehrere Mitfahrer für morgen zu einer Spontantour.
> Strecke: Nach GPS *Merseburg- Muldenstein *und mit Hopperticket zurück
> ...


Bin diese Spontantour heute nicht gefahren, war heute mal ein sogenanntes Weichei. Der Wetterbericht hatte Regenschauer vorhergesagt. Habe aber alles richtig gemacht, denn am Geiseltalsee dann der erste Regenschauer, in WSF der zweite und den dritten bekam ich ab Bad Dürrenberg zu spüren. War aber hart zu mir, habe die Regenjacke nicht ausgepackt, sondern nur den Regenschutz vom Rucksack eingesetzt.


----------



## ohmtroll (10. April 2013)

Wie jetzt, Du hast Dir den Regenschutz vom Rucksack übergezogen?


----------



## _torsten_ (10. April 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> wie jetzt, du hast dir den regenschutz vom rucksack übergezogen?





udo1 schrieb:


> hätte ein blauer sack vielleicht geholfen?


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


>


Blau ist nicht so gut, gelber Sack wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. April 2013)

Hallo, @ Brustgurtfahrerin/er, hat schon jemand einen Termin für das Aprilgrillen, es soll ja Sommer werden.
Also das Wochenende 26.04. bis 28.04. geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (11. April 2013)

Ich glaub ich habe noch alle Termine frei. Lassen wir mal die Schichtarbeiter/innen zu Wort kommen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (11. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Grillfreunde.Ich hab mal meine Dienstplan überschaut und zwei supi Termine gefunden welche zum grillen geeignet sind: 23.4 oder 26.4.2013.

LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (11. April 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Grillfreunde.Ich hab mal meine Dienstplan überschaut und zwei supi Termine gefunden welche zum grillen geeignet sind: 23.4 oder 26.4.2013.
> 
> LG Bb



Der 23.ist ein sehr guter Termin.


----------



## leffith (11. April 2013)

Ich meine auch das der 23. das Zeug hat unser Grilltermin zu werden.


----------



## Udo1 (11. April 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Ich meine auch das der 23. das Zeug hat unser Grilltermin zu werden.


Dann brauchen wir nur noch die Anzündzeit und den Ort. Es soll an diesem Tag etwas wolkig sein und die Temperatur soll 12°C betragen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13582


----------



## Kasebi (11. April 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> ..... der 23. .....





Udo1 schrieb:


> Es soll an diesem Tag etwas wolkig sein und die Temperatur soll 12°C betragen.



Auch wenn Touren oder Grillen mit Dir eigentlich ne Schönwettergarantie haben. Wo kommt die Vorhersage her? Bei jedem anderen hätte ich auf Kaffeesatz lesen getippt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (11. April 2013)

Udo ist doch Gottes Rechte Hand, der bekommt dann schon mal so ein paar Wettertips vom Herrn persönlich.


----------



## Udo1 (11. April 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Auch wenn Touren oder Grillen mit Dir eigentlich ne Schönwettergarantie haben. Wo kommt die Vorhersage her? Bei jedem anderen hätte ich auf Kaffeesatz lesen getippt.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Glaskugel und Wetter.com 16 Tagevorschau von heute.


----------



## Udo1 (12. April 2013)

Hallo,
liebe Bikerinnen und Biker, die Radlerpasssaison 2013 wird am 01.05. offiziell eröffnet und geht wieder bis zum 31.12.2013.
Seit heute sind die radlerpässe in der Verteilung an die Stempelstellen.
Im Jahr 2013 sind es gegenüber 2012 zwei Stempelstellen mehr geworden, also insgesamt 42 Stempelstellen, die es gilt abzufahren.
In Merseburg und Schkopau können die Radlerpässe seit heute in Empfang genommen werden. Am besten ihr geht in die Touristinformation, da gibt es immer welche.
Näheres zu den Bedingungen und zu den 42 Stempelstellen findet ihr hier: http://saaleunstrut.com/web/de/content/content.php?areaID=3&menuID=121&active_menu=3&vhm=
Meine ersten zwei Stempel habe ich mir heute schon mal persönlich beim Verteilen der Pässe, mit dem Bike, abgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (12. April 2013)

Hallo, der Ort zum grillen ist super. Wie wäre es mit Anzündzeit 19.00 Uhr?
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (12. April 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, der Ort zum grillen ist super. Wie wäre es mit Anzündzeit 19.00 Uhr?
> LG Bb


Dann machen wir es so, habe im LMB die Änderungen eingearbeitet.


----------



## Udo1 (13. April 2013)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 17.04. Tour Niedertreba- Eberstedt- Auerstedt- Bad Sulza- Groß und Kleinheringen- Bad Kösen- Naumburg- Wethau- Schönburg- Weißenfels- Dehlitz- Bad Dürrenberg- Merseburg
Start in Merseburg B91 Penny-Parkplatz 08:00 Uhr nach Großkorbetha. Ab WSF mit Hopperticket bis Niedertrebra
Treffpunkt 2: Leißling Bahnhof Abfahrt mit DB ab 08:57 Uhr mit Hopperticket bis Niedertreba
Start: Niedertreba 09:20 Uhr
Es werden die Stempelstellen Nummer 21; 20; 22; 23; 24; 25; 27; 26; 17; und zusätzlich für die Merseburger 42; 10; 8 angefahren.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13646


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2013)

Hallo,
heute fand die erste Stempeltour für den Saale-Unstrut-Radlerpass in 2013 statt. 
Start war Niedertrebra, im thüringischen. 
Mit dabei waren BRUSTGURTFAHRER Reinhard1 und Jürgen aus WSF. Mein Tourstart begann in Merseburg um 08:00 Uhr. Das erste Ziel war der Bahnhof von Großkorbetha. Ab dort sind es zwei Tarifzonen weniger als von Merseburg aus. Als ich am Bahnhof eintraf, erst einmal die Windjacke ausgezogen, ich schmorte schon im eigenen Saft und die Sonne brannte schon erbarmungslos auf mich hernieder. Mit Einwegticket ging es dann bis Niedertrebra. In Leißling stiegen meine beiden Mitfahrer zu. Der Zug hatte schon mal Verspätung, als wir um 09:27 Uhr in Niedertrebra ausstiegen. 





Auf dem schnellsten Weg ging es zur Ilm, kurz vor Eberstedt. Die Ilm wurde auf der kleinen Radwegbrücke überquert. 
















_(Kirche von Niedertrebra)_
Jetzt fuhren wir auf dem Ilmradweg bis zur historischen Mühle Eberstedt, hier gab es heute den ersten Stempel an der Stempelstelle Nummer 21. 






Weiter ging es nach Norden auf den neuen Radweg hoch zur Weinstraße, diese wurde überquert und mit einer super schönen Abfahrt rollten wir in Auerstedt ein. Hier gab es im Schlosshotel, Stempelstelle 20, den Zweiten. Auf dem Radweg parallel zum Emsenbach fuhren wir bis Bad Sulza. In Bad Sulza machten wir einen Abstecher zur Stempelstelle 22, Toskana Therme.





 Hier dann Stempel Nummer 3. Zurück dann wieder zur Ilm, Park an der alten Saline. Echt Thüringer Roster essen, schmecken lecker, aber kosten jetzt 0,20 cent mehr (jetzt 2,-) als 2012. 











_(An der alten Saline ging es dann weiter zum Ilmradweg)_
Weiter ging es auf dem Ilmradweg bis Großheringen. Hier überquerten wir die Saale und bewegten uns zur Stempelstelle 23, Hotel und Gasthaus Sonnekalb. Öffnungszeiten laut Pass ab April bis Oktober täglich ab 08:00 Uhr. Stimmt aber nicht erst ab 16:00 Uhr, wir trafen aber noch jemanden der uns noch den Stempel Nummer 4 in den Pass drückte. 





_(Blick auf das Sallesteilufer Richtung Himmelreich)_
Auf dem Saaleradweg dann weiter nach Bad Kösen





 zur Touristinformation, hier den heutigen 5. Stempel in den Pass gedrückt. Die Sonne brannte jetzt schon ordentlich und ließ die unbedeckten Hautstellen schon mal leicht anröten.








_(Die ersten Schlauchboottouren waren auch schon auf der Saale unterwegs)_

Noch ein Blick in das Saaletal zu den Weinbergen und schon waren wir in Almrich angelangt. Wir folgten jetzt den Saaleradweg weiter an der kleinen Saale entlang 






bis zu den Stromschnellen, wo wir den ersten Saalebader, über 70 Jahre, begegneten. 






Wir folgten den Radweg weiter Saaleabwärts. Es ging am Blütengrund vorbei bis zur Hennebrücke. Hier an der Stempelstelle Nummer 25 holten wir uns im Hotel und Gasthaus Zur Henne den 6. Stempel. Wieder zurück auf die rechte Flußseite und dann den Weg weiter gefolgt 






über Alten Felsenkeller, auch Stempelstelle Nr. 25 bis nach Schönburg ins Eiskaffee. Hier befindet sich die Stempelstelle Nummer 26, wo wir uns den heutigen Stempel Nummer 7 holten. Über Leißling ging es weiter bis nach Weißenfels Gasthaus Bootshaus, auch hier befindet sich eine Stempelstelle, die Nummer 17. 






Das war dann Stempel Nummer acht für den heutigen Tag. Reinhard1 verabschiedete sich hier von uns, Jürgen und ich folgten den Saaleradweg bis Weißenfels und verließen dann die Stadt auf der Leipziger Straße nach Norden hin. Wir bewegten uns auf den neuen Radweg am rechten Saaleufer bis nach Dehlitz. Hier gibt es in 2013 eine neue Stempelstelle, es ist die Nummer 42 am dortigen Kiosk. Der Stempel sollte sich in einem von außen zugänglichen Kasten befinden. Leider war noch keiner vorhanden, der Inhaber des Kiosk erklärte uns, dass er noch nicht den Stempel und die Radlerpässe bekommen hat, aber zum offiziellen Stempeljagderöffnung am 01.05. ist alles bereit. Also verabschiedete sich hier dann noch Jürgen von mir, der leider ohne Stempel Nummer 9 zurück nach WSF fuhr. Ich legte dann die 14 ein und rollte auf dem rechtsseitigen Radweg bis nach Bad Dürrenberg zur Fahrradcervicestation, Stempelstelle Nummer 10 und holte mir für heute den 9. Stempel. Ich hatte Glück die Station öffnet erst offiziell am 01.05., heute war aber schon mal jemand da um die Eröffnung vorzubereiten, ich hatte mal Glück gehabt. Ab Bad Dürrenberg, dann auf den Saaleradweg nach Merseburg zurück, wo ich dann pünktlich zum Kaffeetrinken bei meiner Gattin und 88 abgespulten Kilometern am Tisch saß. War eine super Tour bei Kaiserwetter. Ein Nebeneffekt hatte die Tour auch noch, ich bin stolzer Besitzer des ersten Sonnenbrandes 2013.
  Da auf der Internetseite des Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. nur die Stempelstellenorte aufgeführt sind, findet ihr auf den nachfolgenden Links alle Adressen und Öffnungszeiten aller Stempelstellen.
https://picasaweb.google.com/115429876991086901421/Radlerpasstourenbilder#5867841716093735314
https://picasaweb.google.com/115429876991086901421/Radlerpasstourenbilder#5867841740950176770
https://picasaweb.google.com/115429876991086901421/Radlerpasstourenbilder#5867841764235612722


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2013)

Hallo,
das nächste Grillen findet am 23.04. um 19:00 Uhr in Frankleben Geiseltalsee Schutzhütte statt.
Bis jetzt mit dabei:
Andi65;
Bonsaibikerin;
leffith;
Bikermario;
udo1 mit Begleitung (ich bringe diesmal die Grillwürste mit) Bedarf per PM an mich bis morgen 10:00 Uhr, wegen der Bestellung. Die kommen dieses Mal aus Wangen.
Es fehlt noch der Grill.


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2013)

Hallo,
heute machte ich mit Bikemaus79 eine Stempeltour für den Radlerpass 2013, es war eine 6 fache Stempeltour. Start war in Schkopau Hauptbahnhof um 08:31 Uhr ohne Tickerautomat, mit fast 80 cm Einstiegsbreite in den Zug, die zu überwinden waren, um überhaupt in den Zug reinzukommen. Es war schon wieder ordentlich warm. Nachdem Bikemaus79 die Anzugsordnung geändert hatte, 





gelangten wir auch schon in Naumburg an. Vom Bahnhof ging es sogleich über die Eisenbahnbrücke 





und dann weiter bis zum Blütengrund. 





Durch die Sonne aus Südosten sah der Bereich Zufluss Unstrut in die Saale und die gegenüberliegenden Weinberge mit Fähre und Personenschifffahrt einmalig aus, wie auf einer Postkarte. 





Hier dann noch einmal Dresscodewechsel. 






Mit Rückenwind rollten wir dann mit guten 29 km/h den Saaleradweg bis zur Hennebrücke weiter. Schnell noch einen Stempel für Bikemaus79 im dortigen Hotel geholt und dann nichts wie weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis zum Einstieg in das Kroppental. Jetzt bogen wir von der Saale ab und folgten den Mühlenwanderweg durch das Kroppental. Es ging am steinernen Engel vorbei bis nach Wethau zur Stempelstelle Nummer 27. Dann retour durch das Kroppental bis zum Saaleradweg. 





Jetzt auf dem Radweg weiter in Richtung Oeblitzschleuse. Wir verließen den asphaltierten Weg kurz vor der Schleuse und fuhren auf dem Sandweg am Saaleufer vor bis zur Schleuse, hier befindet sich ebenfalls eine Stempelstelle am dortigen Kiosk. Bikemaus79 rief dann auch sogleich, platter Reifen hinten. Der Guide machte sich sofort an die Arbeit um den Schaden zu beheben.















Sie hatte sich wohl den einzigen Stahlnagel, der da rumlag, eingefahren. Der Schlauchwechsel ging schnell vonstatten und so konnten wir dann den Radweg folgend 





über Leißling bis Weißenfels Bootshaus weiter rollen. Im Bootshaus gab es einen weiteren Stempel, jetzt war es schon 11:00 Uhr. Die nächste Stempelstelle war die Touristinformation in Bad Dürrenberg, die aber um 12:00 Uhr eine Stunde Mittagspause macht. Weißenfels wurde schnell durchquert und am Ortsausgang bogen wir dann wieder auf den rechtsseitigen Saaleradweg ab. 





_(Blick auf die Weinberge von Burgwerben)_









_(Kurz vor Vechta noch schnell ein Wasserflaschenwechsel und dann schnell zur Touriinfo)_
Punkt 11:55 Uhr trafen wir in der Touristinformation Bad Dürrenberg ein und ließen uns den nächsten Stempel in den Radlerpass drücken. Jetzt konnten wir das letzte Stück bis Merseburg etwas ruhiger angehen, hier konnte sich Bikemaus79 dann den sechsten Stempel des heutigen Tages in ihren Pass drücken lassen. Nach guten 62 km stand ich dann unter der Dusche. War wieder eine superschöne Tour mit Bikemaus79 gewesen. Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche.
Und jetzt werde ich mich mal für das heutige Angrillen von Radio SAW in Schkopau vorbereiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (19. April 2013)

Hallo Grillfreunde, ich schau mal in diversen geschäften nach ob mir jemand einen grill verkauft. Dürfte ja nicht so schwer sein 





. 
LG Bb


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo Grillfreunde, ich schau mal in diversen geschäften nach ob mir jemand einen grill verkauft. Dürfte ja nicht so schwer sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bringe noch die Brötchen mit


----------



## leffith (19. April 2013)

Ich bring Senf, Brötchenmesser, Tomatenmatsch und Grillzange mit. Und ein paar Bemmen Brot.


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2013)

Hallo,
die nächste Mittwochstour am 24.04. geht über 63 km.
Start: 09:30 Uhr Bad Dürrenberg Saalewehr.
weiter über Lützen-Hohenmölsen-Zeitz- Droyßig-Luckenau
Es werden 5 Stempelstellen für den Radlerpass angefahren.
Ab Luckenau mit der Burgenlandbahn nach Merseburg zurück.


----------



## Kasebi (19. April 2013)

Moin Moin
Weiß jetzt das ich Frühschicht habe. Also komme ich auch am 23. zum Grillen.  Ich bringe aber zwei Roster (Knoblauchfrei) selber mit. So gut die Knoblis schmecken, aber der "Duft" bereitet mir Tag's darauf nur Ärger. Und den kann ich momentan nicht brauchen. Falls gebraucht kann ich auch einen Grill mitbringen. Hab noch ein paar auf Lager.

Noch was anderes. Ist schon was am 1.Mai geplant? Wenn nicht hätte ich zwei Touren im Angebot. Zum einen die schon zwei mal verschobene Tour rund ums Hermsdorfer Kreuz. Oder als zweiten Vorschlag: Grimma- Torgau. Letztere läßt sich problemlos auch anders rum fahren. Beide haben ihre Reize und beide werde ich auf jeden Fall in diesem Jahr fahren.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Weiß jetzt das ich Frühschicht habe. Also komme ich auch am 23. zum Grillen.  Ich bringe aber zwei Roster (Knoblauchfrei) selber mit. So gut die Knoblis schmecken, aber der "Duft" bereitet mir Tag's darauf nur Ärger. Und den kann ich momentan nicht brauchen. Falls gebraucht kann ich auch einen Grill mitbringen. Hab noch ein paar auf Lager.
> 
> Noch was anderes. Ist schon was am 1.Mai geplant? Wenn nicht hätte ich zwei Touren im Angebot. Zum einen die schon zwei mal verschobene Tour rund ums Hermsdorfer Kreuz. Oder als zweiten Vorschlag: Grimma- Torgau. Letztere läßt sich problemlos auch anders rum fahren. Beide haben ihre Reize und beide werde ich auf jeden Fall in diesem Jahr fahren.
> ...


Hallo kasebi,
bring deinen Grill mit, dann haben wir zwei, dann geht es schneller. Bis jetzt sind wir dann 9 Teilnehmer.
Am 01.05. kann ich nicht, bin hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13763 der Guide.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (20. April 2013)

Hallo Udo, kann die Mittwochstour am Dienstag sein?Da hab ich frei und würde auch wieder mal eine schöne Tour mitfahren.
Der Grill liegt bei Andi im Auto, er kommt direkt von der Arbeit zum grillen.


----------



## Kasebi (20. April 2013)

Der Termin 1.5. hat sich erledigt. Werde da etwas grundsätzlich anderes fahren.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die nächste Mittwochstour am 23.04. geht über 63 km.
> Start: 09:30 Uhr Bad Dürrenberg Saalewehr.
> weiter über Lützen-Hohenmölsen-Zeitz- Droyßig-Luckenau
> ...





Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, kann die Mittwochstour am Dienstag sein?Da hab ich frei und würde auch wieder mal eine schöne Tour mitfahren.
> Der Grill liegt bei Andi im Auto, er kommt direkt von der Arbeit zum grillen.


O.K. Bb habe den Termin auf den Dienstag geändert. Wenn du von Merseburg mitfahren willst zum Treffpunkt Bad Dürrenberg, dann ist bei mir um 08:45 Uhr Start.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13771


----------



## leffith (20. April 2013)

Grill liegt jetzt bei mir, da Andi spät Feierabend hat und erst kommt wenn die Grills schon glühen bringe ich den Grill mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (22. April 2013)

Hallo Leute
so schnell gehts. Aber ich muß leider meine Teilnahme am Grillen absagen. Meine Frau hat nen Arzttermin wo ich dann den Fahrer spielen muß. Zwangsweise.  Und da sind wir erst gegen 19:00 zu Hause. Das wird dann zu spät. Leider. Ich wünsch euch guten Hunger und viel Spaß.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2013)

Hallo,
gestern am frühen Vormittag trafen sich Jürgen aus WSF, Bonsaibikerin sowie ich als Guide um 09:20 Uhr am Saalewehr in Bad Dürrenberg. Es sollte die zweite Stempeltour für den Radlerpass 2013, mit 5 Stempeleinträgen, sein.
Bb holte mich um 08:45 Uhr ab. Gemeinsam bewegten wir uns teilweise auf dem Saaleradweg nach Bad Dürrenberg zum Treffpunkt. Gegen 09:20 Uhr trafen wir ein, von Jürgen war noch nichts zu sehen. Aber er näherte sich heute mal von der anderen Seite, dem linken Saaleufer zum Treffpunkt, den er gute 2 Minuten nach uns erreichte. 





So konnten wir auch sogleich zur ersten Stempelstelle des Tages, der Touristinformation fahren. 






Weiter ging es durch das Gradierwerk und Bad Dürrenberg nach Balditz, wo wir den Ellerbachradweg weiter bis Tollwitz und Ragwitz weiterfuhren. Nach Ragwitz wurde die BAB9 überquert und in die Ortschaft Zöllschen reingerollt. Von Zöllschen bis Lützen nahmen wir dann die L184 und gelangten um 09:50 Uhr an der Eisdiele Toscana an, wo es den zweiten Stempel gab. Wer sich am Vormittag in Lützen den Stempel holen sollte, der macht das am besten dort. Lützen verließen wir nach Süden auf der Starsiedler Straße, jetzt aber schon bei heftigem Gegenwind. Mein Traum von Rückenwind hatte sich leider nicht erfüllt gehabt. Wir folgten also der L189 weiter über Starsiedel 






bis Mutschen und verließen den Ort in südwestlicher Richtung. Nördlich der ehemaligen Grube Herrmann verließen wir die L189 und fuhren nach Süden auf die Grube zu. Am alten Werkszaun bogen wir dann 90° nach Westen ab, fuhren auf einen Wiesenweg talwärts





 und erreichten nach guten 450 Metern die Saale-Elster-Unstrut Radacht.









Wir folgten diesen Weg bis nach Webau. Ab hier dann weiter auf der Straße bis nach Hohenmölsen Ortsmitte zur Touristinformation, die nicht ausgeschildert schwer zu finden war. Sie befindet sich an der Südseite der dortigen Kirche. Nach dem 3. Stempel zum Markt zurück und im Habiba Kaffee und für Bb Kuchen. 




Bb änderte bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich noch ein wenig die Anzugsordnung, es wurde warm so um die 22°C. Nach der Stärkung verließen wir Hohenmölsen auf der Ernst-Thälmann Straße nach Südosten. Im Ortsteil Jaucha bogen wir dann auf die Zufahrt zum Mondsee ab und folgten diesen nach Süden





 bis zur Waldkante. Nach Erreichen der Waldkante ging es 90° nach Westen weiter, immer an der Waldkante entlang, wo wir dann in einem Bogen wieder nach Süden weiterfuhren. 










_(Im Hintergrund das Kohle-Kraftwerk DEUBEN)_
Nach 43,7 gefahrenen Kilometern versperrte uns plötzlich ein großer Sandwall auf der ehemaligen Kippe den Weg. Der ist neu, denn der Weg führte ja hinter dem Wall weiter. Er war nicht also hoch und eine Umgehung extra dafür zu suchen wollten wir auch nicht, also nichts wie hoch und auf der andern Seite wieder runter. 











Nach weiteren 800 Metern in östlicher Richtung bogen wir dann nach Süden ab 






und verließen das ehemalige Haldengebiet kurz vor der Ortschaft Nonnewitz. 






Von Nonnewitz ging es auf Nebenstraßen bis nach Theißen zum westlichen Ortsausgang. Ab hier folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg, der sich am Südufer eines Sees entlang zog. Bb führte jetzt ihre zweite Anzugsänderung durch,





 Kurz war jetzt angesagt. Da waren Jürgen und ich doch richtige Weicheier gegenüber Bb. Am Ende des Weges stießen wir auf den Recarbo-Radweg, 






den wir dann bis zum Kretschauer See folgten. Nach Erreichen des Nordufers bewegten wir uns auf einen Wanderweg am Nordufer





 nach Westen, bis zur Ortschaft Kretschau, weiter. Ab hier folgten wir wieder der Radacht auf dem ehemaligen Eisenbahndamm, leicht berghoch bei heftigen Gegenwind, 











bis nach Droyßig zum Schloss, wo wir uns Stempel Nummer 4 abholten.




_(Schlosspark von Droyßig)_




_(Der höchste Punkt der Tour am Ortsausgang von Droyßig, jetzt nur noch talwärts)_




_(Blick über Kretzschau bis nach Deuben)_
Ab Droyßig dann endlich mit Rückenwind talwärts nach Zeitz, die Tachonadel am Anschlag ihres Anzeigebereichs. So gelangten wir superschnell zur Moritzburg 




und holten uns den 5. Stempel des Tages. 




Entspannt ging es runter zum Bahnhof, wo wir auch noch Zeit hatten, bis zur Abfahrt der Burgenlandbahn einen Kaffee zu trinken.
 Es war eine schöne Tour, die Wege waren alle trocken und auch schon teilweise sehr staubig. Das Wetter hat mitgespielt, am Ende waren es dann bei mir 70 km und 581 HM gewesen. Mit dem Zug waren wir rechtzeitig zurück so hatte ich noch genügend Zeit die Knobis für das abendliche Grillen am Geiseltalsee abzuholen.
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=urxpyqqfavpuuxgp
Alle Bilder hier: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view?q=BT20130423&uname=115429876991086901421&psc=G&filter=0


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2013)

Hallo,
nach der gestrigen Stempeltour durch den Burgenlandkreis ging es dann noch zum monatlichen Grillen an den Geiseltalsee.
Vorher holte ich die Knobis vom Metzger, der starke Knoblauchgeruch strömte mir gleich in die Nase und das Wasser lief mir schon im Munde zusammen.
Mit Einweggrill und Grillwurst bepackt fuhr ich dann zum Treffpunkt, wo mich Bikermario mit Begleitung, schon erwartete. Bonsaibikerin und leffith trafen kurz nach mir am Treffpunkt ein.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8677108835/]
	
 [/URL]
Nun, da Andi65 etwas später kommen würde, wurde der Einweggrill schon mal gezündet, in der Hoffnung das das getränkte Blatt ausreicht, die Kohle zum Glühen zu bringen. Andi65 hatte ja den Anzündbeschleuniger im Auto. Aber es kam, wie es kommen musste, das getränkte Anzündpapier reichte nicht aus die Kohle zu entzünden. So warteten wir bei Gesprächen rund ums Biken auf Andi65 mit dem Grillanzünder. Nun lange brauchten wir aber nicht zu warten, dann war er da und der Grill wurde neu entfacht. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8678213534/]
	
 [/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8678213466/]
	
 [/URL]
Kasebi hatte kurzfristig absagen müssen, so hatten wir für uns 7 Grillfanatiker leider nur einen Einweggrill zur Verfügung. Das wurde etwas eng, hat aber doch noch geklappt. Mit häufigem Wind zu fächeln wurde das Grillgut nach geraumer Zeit essbar. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8678213384/]
	
 [/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8678213696/]
	
 [/URL]
Das Wetter meinte es gut mit uns, es war nicht so kalt wie einem Monat zuvor.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8677108481/]
	
 [/URL]
Mir hat es wieder mal gefallen, war ein schöner Tagesausklang, die Würste haben mir superlecker geschmeckt. Allen Teilnehmern eine Schöne Woche bis zum nächsten Grillevent in der 21.KW.


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2013)

Hallo,
bin dann mal weg zur Tour mit Bikemaus79. Könnern-Rothenburg-Wettin-Mücheln-Petersberg-Halle-Schkopau (5 Stempel für den Radlerpass 2013)


----------



## ohmtroll (25. April 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach der gestrigen Stempeltour durch den Burgenlandkreis ging es dann noch zum monatlichen Grillen an den Geiseltalsee.



Hallo Udo, der Server von Deinem flickr account scheint nur per Faxleitung bzw. Modem ans Internet angeschlossen zu sein - die Bilder laden nicht ...

Wir bräuchten für Samstag mal ein Foto von Dir, welches wir in einem goldenen Medaillonrahmen zur Tour mitführen würden.
Du weißt schon, ist so ein Versuch, wegen dem Wetter.



Edit: Nu seh ich was.
Edit (2): Foto plus Haar oder Hautschuppe


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2013)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Bikemaus79 auf Stempeltour durch den oberen Bereich des Saalekreises mit einem kleinen Abstecher durch den Salzlandkreis.
Geplant war Könnern-Parnenaer Grund zum Saaleradweg-Rothenburg Bobäckerei-Petersberg-Halle-Schkopau-Merseburg.
Start war um 08:31 Uhr am Bahnhof Schkopau. Mit dem Zug dann weiter bis Könnern. Pünktlich um 09:40 angekommen und sogleich wurde auch eine Veränderung der Anzugsordnung vorgenommen. 




Ab Könnern dann auf der Martha-Brautsch-Straße südwestwärts aus Könnern raus. 




Ab dem Bahnhof ging es bis zum Ortsausgang leicht bergan. Der Scheitelpunkt war in Höhe Ortsausgangsschild Könnern auf der Rothenburger Straße. 




Nach 519 Metern auf der Rothenburger Straße nach Süden bogen wir auf einen Feldweg nach Westen ab. 









Der Weg sollte uns in den Parnenaer Grund führen. Nun den Einstieg hatte ich nicht für voll genommen und fuhr gerade nach Westen weiter, bis uns ein elektr. Zaun zum Halten und Umkehren zwang. Also wieder retour bis zum ignorierten Abzweig. Es ging leicht bergab auf einen weichen Wiesenweg mit hohem Gras und Gebüsch. Als ich den Hauptweg erreichte, hörte ich auch schon ein unschönes Wort hinter mir. An Bikmaus79 Bike war die Kette gerissen. Nun das ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm, ich hatte ja im Rucksack ein Kettenschloss mit, aber den Kettennieter hatte ich in der Satteltasche an meinem MTB im Keller gelassen. Nun Kette in Papier gepackt, es ging ja durch den Grund abwärts bis zum Saaleradweg, da braucht man ja nicht zu kurbeln, sondern nur zu bremsen. Wir sind dann auch gut auf dem Radweg angekommen. Auf dem Radweg schob ich sie dann bis Rothenburg zur Stempelstelle Biobäckerei. Die Wanderer schauten beim Überholen etwas ungläubig.  





Die zwei Stempel waren schnell in den Pass gedrückt. Auf meine Frage nach einem Mechaniker im Ort nur ein Kopfschütteln, der nächste ist in Könnern. Nun Taxi gab es auch nicht und jetzt war ich doch sehr überrascht. Die Bäckersfrau schickte uns ums Haus, da stand das Bäckereifahrzeug und sie ließ Bikemaus79 mit Bike nach Könnern zum Mechaniker fahren. Hier noch einmal ein großes Dankeschön an die Biobäckerei in Rothenburg für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Hilfe. Ich dann die Straße hoch und hinterher. Als ich ankam, war der Mechaniker schon beim Reparieren. Welche Lehre habe ich daraus gezogen, ab sofort ist wieder einen Kettennieter im Gepäck.
Also die Strecke noch einmal bis Rothenburg, aber diesmal auf der Straße. Mit genau einer Stunde Verspätung durchquerten wir Rothenburg und fuhren weiter nach Wettin,









_(Nun ja ich hätte wohl den Bauch etwas einziehen sollen)_





wo wir gegen 11:26 Uhr an der Fähre eintrafen. Im dortigen Imbiss gab es dann den zweiten Stempel. Als ich dann in Mücheln eintraf, entschloss ich mich den Petersberg nicht mehr anzufahren, sondern auf dem Radweg weiter bis zur Fähre nach Brachwitz durchzufahren. 



















_(Leider war auf dieser Siegessäule in Döbltz nur noch die Jahreszahl 1878 zu entziffern, so weiß ich noch nicht was es mit der Säule für eine Bewandtnis hat)_
Die Fähre war einsatzbereit und beförderte uns sogleich über die Saale. 









Auf dem linken Saaleufer dann weiter auf den Radweg bis nach Halle zum Krug zum grünen Kranze, hier Stempel Nummer 3. Danach weiter zur Peißnitzinsel, 





diese nach Süden hin überquert und weiter an der Saale entlang zur Brücke Radweg Hafenbahn.









 Parallel zum Böllbergerweg ging es dann bis Wörmlitz weiter. Am Wohngebiet Elsteraue in Beesen vorbei zur Schafsbrücke. Ich wollte weiter durch die Saale-Elsteraue über die Gerwische nach Planena. 





Aber zuerst mussten wir so gute 80 Meter durch 20-30 cm tiefes Wasser rollen.









An der Gerwische angelangt das große Erwachen, kein Durchkommen der Weg wurde teilweise überspült und es lag noch mannshohes Treibgut auf dem schmalen Weg, also kein Durchkommen.




Also auch hier wieder retour und auf dem Hauptweg nach Osten durch die Aue bis zur B91.




Dann den Radweg bis zur Saale gefolgt und bei Schkopau über die Eisenbahnbrücke weiter bis zum Schlosshotel Schkopau, hier dann Stempel Nummer 4 für den heutigen Tag und Tourende. 
War wie immer eine super Tour bei ab Könnern die zweite Runde leichten Regenschauer und ab Brachwitz dann bei Sonnenschein. 
Strecke hier: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/115429876991086901421/20130425KonnernWettinMerseburg


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ....Wir bräuchten für Samstag mal ein Foto von Dir, welches wir in einem goldenen Medaillonrahmen zur Tour mitführen würden.
> Du weißt schon, ist so ein Versuch, wegen dem Wetter.
> ........


Ich glaube das wird euch diesmal auch nichts nützen, packt mal schön eure Regenbekleidung ein.


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2013)

Hallo,
am 02.05. um 09:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Großkaynaer See (Südfeldsee) hefen.
Kleine Stempeltour Richtung Mücheln- Gleina- Kalzendorf- Schmoner Hänge- Querfurt- Wünsch- Klobikauer Halde- Frankleben. ( mindestens 5 Stempel)
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13771


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2013)

@ Reinhard1,

zu deinem heutigen Geburtstag im reiferen Alter,





wünscht dir das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER Gesundheit, kein Rückenleiden immer super schöne Touren und vor allem keine Stürze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (29. April 2013)

@Reinhard1
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag. Gesundheit ordentlich Luft auf dem Reifen wünscht Detlef


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (29. April 2013)

Hallo Reinhard,
 Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag wünscht Dir Bb und immer gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Luft auf den Reifen, viele schöne Touren .


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
da ich ja ab und zu, oder meistens mit einem nicht StVZO tauglichen Rad (MTB) unterwegs bin, habe ich seit kurzem immer so 20,- Bußgeld einstecken.
Nachfolgend mal ein Polizeibericht aus unserer Bundeshauptstadt, es ist die Bilanz einer zweiwöchigen Schwerpunktaktion Überwachung des Radfahrverkehrs. Gefunden im Nachbarforum _"Berlin und Umgebung"_

http://www.berlin.de/polizei/presse-fahndung/archiv/384141/index.html


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
heute, am 01. Mai, fand der 4. Unstrut-Radwandertag in Freyburg (Unstrut) statt. Es wurden 4 Routen von den Ausgangspunkten Artern, Querfurt, Merseburg und WeiÃenfels nach Freyburg angeboten. 
Ich war der Guide fÃ¼r die Tour Nummer 4 WeiÃenfels-Freyburg. Anreisen mit dem Zug zum Treffpunkt von Merseburg nach WeiÃenfels wollte ich nicht, ich rollte daher Ã¼ber den SÃ¼dfeldsee zum Treffpunkt. Aber als ich am frÃ¼hen Morgen auf das Thermometer sah, frÃ¶stelte es mich leicht. Schnell die Kiste mit der Winterbekleidung vorgekramt und eine leichte lange Hose rausgesucht. Um 07:30 Uhr bin ich dann ohne groÃe Eile Ã¼ber Beuna zum SÃ¼dfeldsee gefahren. 









Auf dem Radweg am Ostufer des Sees entlang, die Wildpferdherde verfolgte mich mit stoischem Blick. 




Ãber Reichhardswerben und Tagewerben rollte ich dann in die Neustadt von WeiÃenfels ein. Ich war positiv Ã¼berrascht Ã¼ber den sauberen Zustand des Radweges zur SaalebrÃ¼cke, ist nicht immer so. Ansonsten gilt es die Scherben geschickt zu umfahren, die auf dem Radweg liegen. Gegen 08:40 Uhr traf ich am Treffpunkt Marktplatz WeiÃenfels ein. 




Es war noch genÃ¼gend Zeit bis zum Start um 09:00 Uhr und es war noch kein Tourteilnehmer vor Ort. So fuhr ich noch eine innerstÃ¤dtische kleine Ehrenrunde und schob mein Bike durch die JÃ¼denstraÃe zum Treffpunkt. Jetzt hatten sich schon die ersten Teilnehmer eingefunden. 




Nach dem Verteilen der Anstecker und der Tombola Lose an die Teilnehmer wurden noch einige Worte Ã¼ber Ablauf der Tour und StreckenfÃ¼hrung an die Teilnehmer gerichtet. Wenige Minuten nach 09:00 Uhr, nachdem ich die Anzahl der Teilnehmer an die Organisationsleitung in der ZeddenbachmÃ¼hle gemeldet hatte, starteten wir dann zu zwÃ¶lft Richtung Saale PfennigbrÃ¼cke. Auf dem Saaleradweg 




fuhren wir am Bootshaus vorbei bis zum BahnÃ¼bergang in WeiÃenfels West, 




wo noch weitere vier Teilnehmer auf uns warteten. 




Nach der BegrÃ¼Ãung fuhren wir auf dem Saaleradweg weiter nach LeiÃling, Ã¼berquerten dort die Eisenbahnstrecke und bewegten uns weiter in Richtung Oeblitzschleuse. 




Die Geschwindigkeit war moderat und pendelte so zw. 17 und 16 km/h. 




Auch hatten wir schÃ¶nen RÃ¼ckenwind, der uns gut schob. An der Oeblitzschleuse bin ich nicht direkt an der Schleuse langgefahren, sondern blieb auf dem Asphaltband. Auf dem Weg am Ufer hatte ich vor kurzem schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, Nagel im Reifen und das musste heute nicht unbedingt sein. Wir fuhren weiter nach SchÃ¶nburg, jetzt kamen uns schon vermehrt Radwanderer entgegen. 




In SchÃ¶nburg stieÃen dann noch zwei Biker zu uns. Zu achtzehnt fuhren wir dann weiter, 









am âAlten Felsenkellerâ und âHalleschen Angerâ vorbei bis zum BlÃ¼tengrund. Auf der linken Saaleseite sahen wir schon etliche Familien mit ihren Kindern Richtung Freyburg radeln. Nach kurzer Zeit erreichten wir einen der schÃ¶nsten Saaleabschnitte den BlÃ¼tengrund bei Naumburg. 





Es ist immer wieder ein herrlicher Blick, den man Ã¼ber die Weinberge schweifen lassen kann, dazu noch die MÃ¼ndung der Unstrut in die Saale und dass sich nach Norden hinziehende Unstruttal, einfach nur schÃ¶n. 





Wir folgten den Radweg an der kleinen Saale entlang bis Almrich weiter und Ã¼berquerten dort die Saale in Richtung WeinhÃ¤user.




Nach Erreichen der Weinberge folgten wir am FuÃe der Weinberge den Weinbergweg bis nach Rossbach. Ab Rossbach dann auf dem dortigen Radweg weiter zur UnstrutbrÃ¼cke bei GroÃjena. Nach Ãberqueren der Unstrut gelangten wir auf den Unstrutradweg 










und folgten diesen bis Freyburg weiter. Da ja heute in Freyburg auch der WeinfrÃ¼hling stattfand, waren auf der StraÃe bis zur UnstrutbrÃ¼cke die WeinstÃ¤nde und ImbissstÃ¤nde aufgebaut und die ersten Besucher bewegten sich schon von Weinstand zu Weinstand. 





Wir kamen aber noch gut und ohne Probleme bis zur UnstrutbrÃ¼cke am Wehr durch. Ich entschloss mich hier die Unstrut wieder zu Ãberqueren und auf dem Radweg, am rechten Unstrutufer, zur ZeddenbachmÃ¼hle weiterzufahren. Gegen 11:35 Uhr trafen wir im Innenhof der ZeddenbachmÃ¼hle ein und wurden herzlichst von Frau Peiser vom Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. begrÃ¼Ãt.




 Hier war dann Tourende. Die Teilnehmer konnten dann ihre Lose in den groÃen Lostopf werfen und bekamen noch ein BegrÃ¼Ãungsgeschenk Ã¼berreicht. Neben der Flasche RotkÃ¤ppchen, natÃ¼rlich alkoholfrei, befand sich auch fÃ¼r jeden ein Radlerpass 2013 mit dem ersten Stempelaufdruck Nummer 16 in dem BegrÃ¼Ãungsgeschenk.
















_(Frau Peiser beim Verteilen der BegrÃ¼Ãungsgeschenke)_




Es war eine schÃ¶ne Tour, es gab keine Pannen und UnfÃ¤lle und was ich sehr toll fand, alle Teilnehmer waren hoch diszipliniert unterwegs, dafÃ¼r mein Dank an alle Teilnehmer der Tour. Der Guide konnte leider nicht bis zum Nachmittag bleiben und verabschiedete sich dann von der Organisatorin. Mein Weg fÃ¼hrte dann mit Bonsaibikerin und Andi65 Ã¼ber Zscheiplitz nach MÃ¼ncheroda und von dort auf NebenstraÃe und Wirtschaftswegen nach MÃ¼cheln ins Eiskaffee Hesse, 





wo es noch einen Stempel fÃ¼r den Radlerpass gab. Dazu dann noch ein SchÃ¤lchen HeiÃen und lecker Kuchen. Danach weiter auf dem oberen Rundweg zum Aussichtspunkt Neumark, hier fÃ¼r Bonsaibikerin und Andi65 nochmal einen Stempel. Am Radweg an der Halde PfÃ¤nnerhall verabschiedet ich mich von meinen zwei Begleitern und fuhr weiter am See entlang bis Frankleben, wo ich den See in Richtung Merseburg verlieÃ. Am Ende waren es bei mir doch nicht ganz 100 km geworden, es fehlten noch acht.
Alle Bilder sind hier zu finden: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view?q=BT20130501&uname=115429876991086901421&psc=G&filter=0


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo Udo, mein Dank an Dich als Guide heute . Es war ein supi tour mit wie immer( wie machst Du das eigentlich ? ) kaiserwetter.


----------



## Kasebi (3. Mai 2013)

Moin Udo
Habe gerade gesehen das du schon die Potsdamtour im LMB stehen hast. Mit Startpunkt Merseburg. Wolltest du diese Tour nicht in WSF beginnen?
Da du sicherlich den ersten Teil der Strecke ändern mußtest hast du da sicher auch nen veränderten Track. Kannst du mir den schicken?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Udo
> Habe gerade gesehen das du schon die Potsdamtour im LMB stehen hast. Mit Startpunkt Merseburg. Wolltest du diese Tour nicht in WSF beginnen?
> Da du sicherlich den ersten Teil der Strecke ändern mußtest hast du da sicher auch nen veränderten Track. Kannst du mir den schicken?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ja mach ich, musste aber den Termin um eine Woche verschieben, auf den 22.06.


----------



## Kasebi (3. Mai 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> .....musste aber den Termin um eine Woche verschieben, auf den *22.06.[/*quote]
> 
> Gar nicht gut. Da dürfte ich dann raus sein.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


----------



## leffith (3. Mai 2013)

Ich bleib dabei und Bonsai ihr Schichtplan für Juni ist auch noch lange nicht in Planung. Da sollte es bei ihr auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
so die Taschen und der Rucksack sind gepackt. Das Bike ist gewaschen, alle beweglichen Teile sind geölt, es kann also losgehen zur fünf tägigen Himmelfahrtstour ins Ausland. Es geht durch das östliche Brandenburg. Von Tiefensee und Prötzel im Norden durch die märkische Schweiz bis Neuhardenberg im Osten, weiter nach Storkow im Süden und über Erkner, Woltersdorf im Westen. 
Wir werden uns auf den Pfaden von Fontane begeben. In der märkischen Schweiz markante Punkte, an denen Brecht mit seinen vielen Frauen geweilt hat, besuchen. Das Schloss mit Schlosspark Neuhardenberg einen Besuch abstatten und über das Tor zur märkischen Schweiz Müncheberg in das Rote Luch rollen. Das Rote Luch ist der höchstgelegene Teil der eiszeitlichen Rinne, die das Berliner Urstromtal bei Erkner mit dem Oderbruch im Eberswalder Urstromtal bei Neutrebbin verbindet.
Hier befindet sich die Wasserscheide, nordostwärts fließt das Wasser in die Oder und südwärts Richtung Spree. Natürlich werden wir auch den Tourteufel Diddi einen Besuch abstatten und seine Weltrekorde bestaunen. Weiter wird es noch entlang der Seenlandschaft bei Erkner, Woltersdorf und Rüdersdorf, teilweise auf dem 66 Seenwanderweg, gehen. Die Tourberichte werden dann so ab dem kommenden Montag zu lesen sein. Das Wetter soll ja super werden.


----------



## Kasebi (7. Mai 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so die Taschen und der Rucksack sind gepackt. Das Bike ist gewaschen, alle beweglichen Teile sind geölt, es kann also losgehen zur fünf tägigen Himmelfahrtstour ins Ausland. Es geht durch das östliche Brandenburg. Von Tiefensee und Prötzel im Norden durch die märkische Schweiz bis Neuhardenberg im Osten, weiter nach Storkow im Süden und über Erkner, Woltersdorf im Westen.
> Wir werden uns auf den Pfaden von Fontane begeben. In der märkischen Schweiz markante Punkte, an denen Brecht mit seinen vielen Frauen geweilt hat, besuchen. Das Schloss mit Schlosspark Neuhardenberg einen Besuch abstatten und über das Tor zur märkischen Schweiz Müncheberg in das Rote Luch rollen. Das Rote Luch ist der höchstgelegene Teil der eiszeitlichen Rinne, die das Berliner Urstromtal bei Erkner mit dem Oderbruch im Eberswalder Urstromtal bei Neutrebbin verbindet.
> Hier befindet sich die Wasserscheide, nordostwärts fließt das Wasser in die Oder und südwärts Richtung Spree. Natürlich werden wir auch den Tourteufel Diddi einen Besuch abstatten und seine Weltrekorde bestaunen. Weiter wird es noch entlang der Seenlandschaft bei Erkner, Woltersdorf und Rüdersdorf, teilweise auf dem 66 Seenwanderweg, gehen. Die Tourberichte werden dann so ab dem kommenden Montag zu lesen sein. Das Wetter soll ja super werden.



Da wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und halbwegs trockenes Wetter. Und wenn ihr nun mal in Erkner seit und den 66 Seen Weg befahrt müßt ihr einfach an der Froschbrücke vorbei. Und die entsprechenden Bilder im dazu gehörigen Berliner Thread


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und halbwegs trockenes Wetter. Und wenn ihr nun mal in Erkner seit und den 66 Seen Weg befahrt müßt ihr einfach an der Froschbrücke vorbei. Und die entsprechenden Bilder im dazu gehörigen Berliner Thread


Ja kasebi,
da kommen wir auf jeden Fall vorbei


----------



## Udo1 (8. Mai 2013)

So,
das Wetter ist Klasse, vom gestrigen starken Regen in Halle und Magdeburg hat Merseburg so gut wie nichts mitbekommen. Werde mich jetzt in Richtung Brandenburg aufmachen. Euch einige schöne Bikertage, bis dann zum Montag.


----------



## leffith (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo Udo viel Spaß bei eurer Männertagstour. Heute geht es los nach Schlesien bis Montagabend. Endlich Urlaub.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
so bin von der Tour zurück schon geduscht und Pizza ist auch schon bestellt.
War eine tolle Flachlandtour in Brandenburg über 271 km und wenigen HM, so 1370 HM sind es nur geworden. Tourberichte folgen dann in den nächstern Tagen.


----------



## kalihalde (12. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
so hier nun der Tourbericht von unserer verlÃ¤ngerten Himmelfahrtstour durch die Landkreise MOL (MÃ¤rkisch-Oder-Land) und LOS (Landkreis-Oder-Spree) vom 08.05. bis 12.05.
Heute der erste Tag, Anreise von WeiÃenfels/ Merseburg bis zur Unterkunft in der âPension Landhaus Garzauâ im Naturpark MÃ¤rkische Schweiz.
Ich war der Tourguide fÃ¼r alle 5 Tage. Es war mit dabei: Reinhard1, JÃ¼rgen1, JÃ¼rgen, Peter, Holger 2610, Micha und Karin aus WSF.
Mit dem Zug und dem quer durchs Land Ticket von WeiÃenfels Ã¼ber Merseburg-Halle-Magdeburg bis Erkner, reisten Reinhard1, Holger 2610, JÃ¼rgen1 und ich an. Der Zug verlieÃ den Bahnhof WeiÃenfels pÃ¼nktlich um 10:05 Uhr. Ich stieg in Merseburg dazu. Den Anschlusszug in Halle erreichten wir ganz entspannt, am Mittwochvormittag waren noch nicht viele Biker unterwegs. So hatten wir fÃ¼r unsere RÃ¤der Platz ohne Ende bis Magdeburg, wo wir noch einmal umsteigen mussten.




Auch diesen Anschlusszug erreichten wir, ohne in Hektik zu verfallen. Auch hier wieder viel Platz fÃ¼r unsere RÃ¤der. 




Nach Ãberqueren der Landesgrenze zu Brandenburg mussten wir dann unsere Radkarten doch noch hervorholen, nach wie vor kostet in Brandenburg die Fahrradmitnahme immer noch 5,- â¬. 
Peter und JÃ¼rgen waren am Vormittag mit dem PKW und unserem GepÃ¤ck schon in Richtung Unterkunft aufgebrochen. 
Der Zug traf auch in Erkner pÃ¼nktlich ein, wo uns schon Peter und JÃ¼rgen erwarteten. 




Nach dem Erfolgreichen Suchen der Satelliten konnten wir um 14:40 Uhr vom Bahnhof Erkner Richtung R1 starten. 




Wir folgten der FriedrichstraÃe nach SÃ¼den, Ã¼berquerten den Kanal, der die beiden Seen DÃ¤meritzsee und Flakensee verbindet, bis zum Abzweig R1 an der FÃ¼rstenwalder StraÃe nach Osten. 




Nach 1,6 km wurde die LÃ¶cknitz Ã¼berquert, die sich in der NÃ¤he von Kienbaum aus dem MÃ¼hlenflieÃ und dem StÃ¶bberbach, der an der Wasserscheide âRotes Luchâ entspringt, bildet. 
Weiter ging es auf dem R1 am Werlsee vorbei bis nach GrÃ¼nheide, von dort dann am Peetzsee entlang Ã¼ber Altbuchhorst zum MÃ¶llensee. 









Nach 10,5 km bogen wir dann auf dem R1 in Richtung Kagel ab. Den Elsensee und Barberower See lieÃen wir linker Hand liegen, bevor wir in Kagel einrollten. Da an diesem Tag ja nur die Anreise zur Unterkunft geplant war, hatte ich fÃ¼r die Kaffeepause Lichtenow, Kreuzung/Tankstelle an der B1 gewÃ¤hlt. Dort trafen wir um 15:37 Uhr ein. Hier gibt es ein kleines feines Restaurant, wo der Kuchen und auch der Kaffee vorzÃ¼glich schmeckte. 









nach der Pause wurde die B1 nach Norden hin Ã¼berquert, es ging an der alten Ziegelei, die jetzt ein Fledermaushotel geworden ist, 




vorbei weiter auf dem R1 bis zur Ortschaft Zinndorf. Am nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsausgang Zinndorf verlieÃen wir den R1 und bewegten uns auf der Hypotenuse auf dem âWanderweg der Liederâ 










_(Wanderweg der Lieder)_
bis nach Werder weiter. Es scheint hier oben schon lange nicht mehr geregnet zu haben, der Weg war arg staubig, nur gut das Ich der Guide war. In Werder machten wir noch einen kleinen Abstecher zur Dorfkirche mit seinen gepflegten AuÃenanlagen, 



_
(Dorfkirche von Werder)_
bevor wir den Garzauer Weg zur Ostbahnlinie folgten. UngefÃ¤hr 4 Meter hinter dem BahnÃ¼bergang fÃ¼hrt wieder ein Wanderweg in Richtung Garzau weiter, den wir dann bis zu unserer Unterkunft gefolgt sind. Gegen 16:45 Uhr trafen wir an der Unterkunft ein und bezogen sogleich unsere gerÃ¤umigen Zimmer. 




Die Zimmer waren riesig groÃ, so ungefÃ¤hr 30 mÂ² fÃ¼r jeweils 2 Personen. 




_(Freisitz bei unserer Unterkunft)_









Nach dem beziehen der Unterkunft dann ein BegrÃ¼Ãungsbier, bevor wir uns zum Abendessen noch einmal mit dem Bike ins 4 km entfernte Zinndorf fuhren. Neben uns waren noch zwei junge Biker aus der Schweiz anwesend, die es sich in ihrem Zelt gemÃ¼tlich machten. Sie waren von Berlin aus zu einer Tour Ã¼ber Polen, Litauen, Estland, Russland nach Finnland, Norwegen und Schweden unterwegs. Ihr Ziel war so in etwa 3 Monaten in der NÃ¤he des Nordkaps einzutreffen. Nach dem BegrÃ¼Ãungsbier ging es dann zum Abendessen nach Zinndorf in die dortige GaststÃ¤tte. Die Portionen waren ausreichen groÃ, schmeckte hervorragend und superpreiswert war es auÃerdem. 









_(BauernfrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und Mattjes haben auch super geschmeckt)_




_(Das Eisbein war auch sehr lecker)_









_(RÃ¼ckfahrt zur Unterkunft)_
Den Abend lieÃen wir dann auf dem Freisitz unserer Unterkunft, mit Fledermausbegleitung, die Ã¼ber uns ihre Bahnen zogen bis zum Eintreffen von Micha und Karin, ausklingen. Nach ihrem Eintreffen ging es dann in die Falle, FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck hatte ich auf 08:00 Uhr fÃ¼r den Himmelfahrtstag festgelegt und der Start fÃ¼r unsere Himmelfahrtstour sollte um 09:00 Uhr erfolgen.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand Zeit und Lust zu einer Stempeltour am Mittwoch?


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2013)

Hier der Bericht vom zweiten Tag.

Am Anreiseabend wurde noch schnell der Wetterbericht für die Region Strausberg für den Himmelfahrtstag gecheckt, es sah eigentlich gut aus. Es waren nur für den späten Vormittag einige Regenschauer angesagt, was ja eigentlich nicht so schlimm war, denn wir waren auf alle Witterungsbedingungen eingestellt.
Am Himmelfahrtstagmorgen wurden wir mit Sonne satt geweckt, wie unschwer auf dem Panoramafoto zu erkennen ist.




Frühstück gab es ab 08:00 Uhr, die Tische bogen sich. Den Start legte ich auf 09:00 Uhr fest. Der Guide stand pünktlich 5 Minuten vor der Zeit abfahrbereit am Bike.




Als die Mitfahrer langsam eintrudelten. 










Da ja Feiertag war, sah ich mal großzügig darüber hinweg, als wir um 09:10 Uhr anrollten. Das akademische Viertel wurde eingehalten. Für diesen Tag hatte ich eine kurze 66 km Runde in den Norden von MOL geplant. Von der Unterkunft führte ich meine Mitfahrer erst einmal zum ersten Kulturstopp, der Garzauer Pyramide.





 Es ist die größte Feldsteinpyramide Deutschlands im ehemaligen Park des Grafen Friedrich Wilhelm Carl von Schmettau (1743-1806) Im Jahre 2010 wurde die Pyramide nach 10 jähriger Rekonstruktion vollendet. Wir folgten von der Pyramide einen Waldweg nach Norden durch das erste Waldgebiet. Die kleine Ortschaft Gladowshöhe wurde am westlichen Rand nach Norden hin durchquert. 





So gelangten wir nach den ersten 4,5 km an die L34. Die L34 wurde überquert und auf einer alten ehemaligen Ortsverbindungsstraße 










aus dem 19. Jahrhundert, wie man auch an den teilweise noch erhaltenen Feldsteinpflaster sah, fuhren wir dann bis in die Ortschaft Klosterdorf. Ab Klosterdorf mussten wir auf einer Straße weiter in einem Bogen nach NW weiter fahren und gelangten dann nach guten 9,5 km an die L33, Ortsverbindungsstraße Strausberg- Prötzel. Die Straße wurde nach Norden überquert, wo wir wieder in ein großes Waldgebiet eintauchten. Wir fuhren genau an der TrÜbPl-Grenze auf der Platzrandstraße weiter, mussten aber noch einen kurzen Halt für das Befestigen von Peters Packtasche einlegen. 






Dank an Thomas & Betts den Erfindern des Kabelbinders. Weiter ging es sodann bei schon schwülwarmen Wetter, das uns schon leicht ins Schwitzen brachte, bis zur Golfakademie in Wilkendorf. Wir fuhren an der schönen Dorfkirche




von Wilkendorf nach Westen durch den Ort bis kurz vor dem Schloss Wilkendorf mit seinem Park. Hier bogen wir an der östlichen Parkbegrenzung nach Norden ab und tauchten in eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Waldlandschaft ein 










mit seinen Seen und Hügeln und auch seine teilweise sandigen Abschnitte. Der erste sandige Abschnitt traf uns wie aus heiterem Himmel, gleich hinter eine Kurve steckten wir fest, es war auf gut 100 Metern schieben angesagt. 





Nach der Schiebeinlage dann weiter nach Norden am Ostufer des Großen Lattsee entlang bis zur B168. Die Bundesstraße wurde auch nach Norden hin überquert, wo wir in das Waldgebiet um Blumenthal eintauchten. Die Ortschaft ist ja eigentlich nur ein Flecken 










mit vielleicht 5 Häusern. Es ging weiter durch den Ort nach Norden auf einer Waldautobahn. 





Nach 21 km gelangten wir an eine Wegekreuzung. 





Hier bogen wir nach Westen ab und folgten den Höhenlandweg über Biesow bis zur ehemaligen Revierförsterei Leuenberg. Hier machten wir einen Mittagsstopp im Freisitz des Landgasthof Forsthaus. Wo wir sodann auch gleich von dem anwesenden DJ aufs Trefflichste begrüßt wurden. Bei Bratwurst, Cola und Wasser wurde erst einmal eine Mittagspause eingelegt. 















Wir saßen gemütlich unter dem großen Schirm, als es plötzlich dunkel wurde und Wasser von oben auf die anwesenden Gäste viel. Nun um 12.00 Uhr wollten wir wieder aufbrechen, also raus mit den Regenjacken, angezogen und rauf aufs Bike. Unser Weg führte nach Südwest durch den Wald. Mein nächstes Ziel war der Einstieg in den 66-Seen-Wanderweg bei Tiefensee am Gamensee. Gesagt getan, aber nach 29 km war der Weg zu Ende, umgepflügt. So legte ich eine Kampfkurve durch das Waldgebiet ein, um am Ende der Kurve fast am Forsthaus wieder anzukommen. War eigentlich nicht so geplant. Nun so präzisierte ich die Strecke kurzer Hand indem ich als neue Richtung Norden wählte bis zur Ortschaft Leuenberg. Ab Leuenberg dann auf der B158 weiter nach Süden 




_
(die konnte wenigstens ihr Gepäck im Lastenrad transportieren)_
bis zur Waldkante nördlich Tiefensee. Hier verließ ich die Bundestraße und folgte einen Waldweg, der wie sollte es anders sein auf einem Getreidefeld endete. Aber es gab ja eine Traktorspur im Feld, 





der ich entlang der Waldkante bis zum Campingplatz Tiefensee oberhalb des Gamensees folgte. Man schaute uns zwar etwas komisch an und dachte sich wohl so sein Teil. Jedenfalls ging es hier bergab zum Gamensee runter, wo wir auch gleich den 66-Seen-Wanderweg fanden. Der führte am Ostufer des Sees entlang auf hügeligem Terrain mit superschönen Wurzelabschnitten 





und Sandabschnitten, es machte einfach Spaß so schön durchgerüttelt zu werden.




Der Regen wurde stärker als wir die B168 erreichten. Ich schaute mir so meine lebenserfahrenen Mitfahrer an und präzisierte, nachdem ich ihre Mimik genau studiert hatte, schnell die Strecke. Hat ja auch keinen Zweck gehabt durch den Schlamm des Gamengrundes weiter zu fahren, so schlug ich die Straße nach Strausberg über Heidekrug und Gielsdorf ein. Nach 52 km erreichten wir den Straussee und der Wettergott hatte ein Erbarmen und ließ die Sonne strahlen. 










Es war nun die richtige Zeit für Kaffee und Kuchen. So bog ich in die Strausberger Innenstadt ab, wo wir erst mal durch ein sich übergebenden jungen Mann begrüßt wurden. Ich wählte als Pausenort das Literaturkaffee. 










Kuchen und Kaffee haben geschmeckt.
Die Sonne wärmte uns, so konnten wir dann auch wieder den Dresscode ändern. 





_( es wurden sogar die Schuhe des Guides geputzt, was will man mehr)_
Nach der Stärkung fuhren wir weiter durch Strausberg nach Süden bis Hegermühle, wo ich wieder auf meine geplante Streckenführung traf. Der folgte ich jetzt über Herrensee nach Rehfelde zum Radwaschen in der dortigen Tanke 





und danach weiter bis zu unserer Unterkunft. Hier nach 66 km Tourende. Jetzt schnell geduscht, ein wenig Radpflege betrieben 





und dann runter zum Grillen und zum ersten Bier des Tages. 





Auch wer es nicht glauben mag, es gab unterwegs kein Bier, nur alkoholfrei, denn wir fahren grundsätzlich immer mit 0.0 Promille. Neben den guten Grillsachen gab es auch noch leckeren Rhabarberkuchen und Kaffee. So ließen wir dann den Herrentag langsam ausklingen und hofften, dass uns der dritte Tag, zum Tourteufel Diddi nach Storkow auch nur Sonne bescheren würde.
Dank an alle Mitfahrer dass ihr mir wieder mal ohne zu murren überall hin gefolgt seid.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
  hier der Bericht vom dritten Tag unserer Reise durch das Ã¶stliche Brandenburg.
Der Wetterbericht sagte leichte Regenschauer fÃ¼r den Tag voraus, und als ich am Morgen aus der ZimmertÃ¼r sah, war der Himmel im Westen schon sehr dunkel und die Sonne im Osten kam auch nicht voll durch die Wolken. 





Nun bis zur Startzeit 09:00 Uhr oder etwas spÃ¤ter, hatten wir ja noch zwei Stunden Zeit, es kÃ¶nnte sich ja noch Ã¤ndern. Nach einem opulenten FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, an diesem Tag mit RÃ¼hrei satt, 




begaben wir uns zu unseren RÃ¤dern. Es war etwas frisch geworden, sodass wir vorsorglich die Windjacken Ã¼berzogen. 










Von der Unterkunft starteten wir so gleich in sÃ¼dlicher Richtung Ã¼ber Werder 





und weiter auf dem Wanderweg der Lieder 





nach Zinndorf, wo wir auf den R1 trafen. Auf dem R1 ging es dann Ã¼ber Lichtenow nach Kagel. Ab Kagel hatte ich einen Radweg der Kategorie gestrichelt gewÃ¤hlt, der die ersten 100 Meter auch sehr gut fahrbar war. Aber dann zog uns der mÃ¤rkische Sand wieder fest an sich, der Puls stieg und der SchweiÃ begann sich, am KÃ¶rper, auszubreiten. 















Es gab aber auch einige feste Abschnitte auf diesem Weg in Richtung LÃ¶cknitz im NSG LÃ¶cknitztal. In einem leichten Bogen nach Westen gelangten wir zur LÃ¶cknitz im Flecken Klein Wall. Dort Ã¼berquerten wir die LÃ¶cknitz und fuhren jetzt auf einer Waldautobahn 





weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zur L38-Berliner LandstraÃe-, OrtsverbindungsstraÃe Erkner-FÃ¼rstenwalde. Die StraÃe wurde nach SO hin Ã¼berquert, wo wir dann nach 19 km im Ort MÃ¶nchwinkel auf den Spreeradweg stieÃen. Am rechten Ufer der Spree folgten wir den Spreeradweg 










Ã¼ber Kirchhofen, wo wir den Radweg wieder verlieÃen und ab dort nach Spreehagen abbogen. 





Kurz vor Spreehagen Ã¼berquerten wir dann noch den Oder-Spree-Kanal. Hier stieÃen wir auf einen Radweg, der in OpenStreetMap mit OST gekennzeichnet ist und bis ins Schlaubetal fÃ¼hrt. Am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsausgang bogen wir auf dem OST-Radweg nach Osten ab. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte jetzt 3,5 km schnurgerade durch ein Waldgebiet, in dem sich links und rechts der StraÃe so um die 10 groÃe Mastanlagen befinden. Nach den 3,5 km ging es endlich nach SÃ¼den weiter. Nach 32 km erreichten wir Langendamm, zwischendurch hatte es immer mal leicht getrÃ¶pfelt gehabt, die Regenjacken mussten wir aber nicht aktivieren. Ab langendam ging es fast schnurgerade auf schÃ¶nen AlleenstraÃen




 Ã¼ber Markgrafpieske zur BAB12. Weiter nach SÃ¼den unter der BAB hindurch bis nach Lebbin. Bei km 38,4 erreichten wir das Ostufer des Lebbiner Sees. Jetzt war es nicht mehr weit bis zu Diddis Radmuseum in der Lebbiner StraÃe von Storkow. Gleich am Eingang sahen wir schon den schiefen Turm von Pisa und seine Rockgitarre in XXXXXXXL-Format stehen. 















Der Tourteufel war persÃ¶nlich anwesend. Der Eintritt kostet 4,-â¬, dafÃ¼r wird einiges geboten, inklusive Fahrens auf den Marken Eigenbau. Nach dem obligatorischen Gruppenfoto mit Dame und Tourteufel 





verabschiedeten wir uns wieder von Diddi, der am nÃ¤chsten Tag nach KÃ¶ln aufbrach und fuhren auf der Kummersdorfer StraÃe 3 km bis Rieplos. Nach einem Tipp von Diddi kann man in der dortigen GaststÃ¤tte âZur Deutschen Einigkeitâ 





gut und preiswert zu Mittag speisen. Das Ambiente stammt noch aus der Zeit, als das Bier noch 50 Pfennig gekostet hat.




Wir hatten kaum abgerÃ¼stet, als es auch schon zu trÃ¶pfeln anfing. Schnell die PlastiktÃ¼te Ã¼ber den Luftsattel gezogen und nichts wie rein in die Kneipe. Diddi hatte nicht Ã¼bertrieben, aber das Essen schmeckte super lecker und war echt preiswert. Wir konnten uns Zeit lassen, da der Himmel in der Zwischenzeit schon seine Schleusen aufgetan hatte und es, wie aus Eimern schÃ¼ttete. Gut, das wir im trockenem saÃen, so konnten wir entspannt den Schauer abwarten. Um 13:30 Uhr hÃ¶rte es auf zu regnen, wir hatten gezahlt und konnten aufsitzen zur RÃ¼cktour. Von Rieplos ging es nach Norden 





bis nach Spreehagen, dann weiter auf dem OST bis Neu Hartmannsdorf. Hier verlieÃen wir den OST und fuhren weiter nach Norden bis Spreeau. Am Nordausgang bogen wir nach NO in den Wald ab, auf einen schÃ¶nen sandigen Wurzeltrail. 










Der fÃ¼hrte uns an das Westufer des StÃ¶ritzsee. 
















Auf dem Trail am Westufer dann bis zum Nordufer, hier bogen wir dann in einem spitzen Winkel nach NW ab. Jetzt folgten wir einen Pilgerweg bis zum Bahnhof Fangschleuse 





durch den tiefen dunklen Kiefernwald. NÃ¶rdlich Bahnhof Fangschleuse bogen wir dann auf einen Radweg, 
















der parallel zum LÃ¶cknitztal Richtung Westen verlÃ¤uft, ab. Diesen folgten wir Ã¼berquerten noch die BAB 10 und Ã¼berquerten die LÃ¶cknitz Ã¼ber eine HolzbrÃ¼cke sÃ¼dÃ¶stlich des Wupatzsees. Der Weg, der eigentlich am SÃ¼dufer entlang fÃ¼hren sollte, gab es nicht, so drehte ich eine kleine Ehrenrunde und fuhr dann am Nordufer 






entlang bis zur LÃ¶cknitzbrÃ¼cke in Erkner. Wir folgten den Lauf der LÃ¶cknitz nach Norden, bis sie in den Flakensee mÃ¼ndete. Jetzt weiter Ã¼ber den mit Wurzeln reich bestÃ¼ckten Uferweg am Ostufer des Flakensee 










bis zur Woltersdorfer Schleuse, in das dortige Kaffee, zur Kaffeepause. 
















Meine Mitfahrer mÃ¼ssen alle richtig ausgehungert gewesen sein, als ich die Kuchenteller ankommen sah, alle mit zwei groÃen StÃ¼cken bestÃ¼ckt. Nach der StÃ¤rkung am Ufer des Flakensee dann weiter Richtung RÃ¼dersdorf, vorbei an der Liebesquelle 





bis zum Eingang des groÃen Krankenhauses Seebad RÃ¼dersdorf. Hier bogen wir nach NO in den Wald ab. 





Am Ende des Waldgebietes unterquerten wir wieder die BAB10 und gelangten in die Ortschaft Alt RÃ¼dersdorf. Auf der OrtsverbindungsstraÃe weiter nach NO bis Herzfelde, im Norden sahen wir schon die groÃen TÃ¼rme der Zementwerke RÃ¼dersdorf vor uns. Herzfelde wurde nach Osten hin durchquert und vor der Tankstelle sind wir dann nach NO zum Hennickendorfer Weg abgebogen.




Bei km 81,3 erreichten wir dann das Asphaltband des Hennickendorfer oder auch Lichtenower Weges.




Der Weg fÃ¼hrte wieder nach Osten bis nach Lichtenow Dorf, wo wir an der sehr schÃ¶n restaurierten kleinen Dorfkirche haltmachten. 





Sie wurde 1499 aus gesprengten Feldsteinen als Tochterkirche von Rehfelde am Ende des Dorfangers erbaut. Der Kirchplatz wurde mit einer Feldsteinmauer (die heute noch zu sehen ist) umgeben und diente als Friedhof. Jetzt noch die letzten 7 km auf dem R1 





weiter bis zur Unterkunft, wo wir die Tour nach 89,7 km beendeten. Dann noch schnell unter die Dusche und ab zum Abendessen bei SpargelbÃ¤umen




nach Zinndorf, wo wir den Tag dann beim gemeinsamen Abendessen ausklingen lieÃen. 
Das Wetter fÃ¼r den folgenden Tag, fÃ¼r unserer Tour durch die mÃ¤rkische Schweiz, wurde schnell noch mal geprÃ¼ft, es sah gut aus, Sonne ab dem Morgen und dann gingen wir Ã¼ber zum SchÃ¶nheitsschlaf, den wir Ã63 unbedingt benÃ¶tigen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
der Bericht zum 4. Tag unserer Tour durch die Märkische Schweiz kommt am Nachmittag.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht vom vierten Tag unserer Reise durch das Ã¶stliche Brandenburg.  
An diesem Tag ging es durch den Naturpark MÃ¤rkische Schweiz.
Das Wetter an diesem Morgen, Sonne und ein schÃ¶ner Bodennebel, der sich Ã¼ber die Wiesen hinter unserer Unterkunft erstreckte.




Das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck war wieder fÃ¼r 08:00 Uhr bestellt und die Tische bogen sich wieder vor den KÃ¶stlichkeiten, die aufgetischt worden waren.










 So gegen 09:05 Uhr konnte dann der Guide zum Aufsitzen blasen. 





_(der Guide wartet geduldig auf seine Mitfahrer) _
Von Garzau, das eingebunden ist in das Niedermoorgebiet Rotes Luch, ging es auf dem R1 











bis zur Perle der MÃ¤rkischen Schweiz-Buckow, vorbei an groÃen blÃ¼henden Rapsfeldern sowie am Langer See bei Garzin.
Nach 11 km erreichten wir die Ortschaft Buckow. Ich bog jetzt nach NW ab Richtung Reicheltsberg im dortigen Waldgebiet. 





Gerade aus ging es dann auf teilweise sandigen Abschnitten bergab runter bis zum Rundweg um den SchermÃ¼tzelsee. 










Am Ostufer des SchermÃ¼tzelsee die erste kleine Rast. Danach weiter so ca. 400 Meter bis zum Brecht-Weigel-Haus. 





Seit je her fÃ¼hlen sich KÃ¼nstler von dem besonderen Fluidum des romantischen Ortes angezogen. Von hier dann weiter auf der Bertolt-Brecht-StraÃe bis zum Schiffsanleger am Ostufer des SchermÃ¼tzelsees. Die Abfahrt war fÃ¼r 10:00 Uhr geplant, als wir aber gegen 10:02 Uhr eintrafen, war der KapitÃ¤n noch damit beschÃ¤ftigt die vielen MÃ¼tter mit ihren Kindern und ihren Kinderwagen auf die Fahrt vorzubereiten. 





Wir besetzten, nach dem wir unserer RÃ¤der der dortigen gastronomischen Einrichtung zur Ãberwachung anvertraut hatten, das hintere Deck. Nach uns strÃ¶mten dann die MÃ¼tter mit ihren Kindern aufs Boot. In Buckow gibt es die Mutter-Kind-Kuren, deshalb die groÃe Schar. Mit 15 minÃ¼tiger VerspÃ¤tung legte der Dampfer ab. Die Ausstattung machte einen verwegenen Eindruck. Durch den KapitÃ¤n, der sich zu uns auf das Hinterdeck gesellte, bekamen wir Hintergrundinformationen zum Ort und seiner Geschichte. Um 11:00 Uhr waren wir dann wieder am Ostufer eingetroffen und konnten unsere Fahrt fortsetzen. Mein nÃ¤chstes Ziel war der Schlosspark mit seinem historischen Eiskeller, 




der 1840 erbaut wurde. Das Eis wurde im Winter aus dem SchermÃ¼tzelsee gewonnen und in diesem Eiskeller fÃ¼r zwei Jahre eingelagert. Die Fahrt ging weiter durch den Schlosspark bis zu dem kleinen Bach Stobber.
 Ich fÃ¼hrte jetzt meine Mitfahrer durch das Stobbertal, 










das sich auf 25 km durch den Naturpark erstreckt. Wir folgten den Lauf der Stobber durch das wildromantische Tal, wo alles noch naturbelassen ist. Der Weg durch das Stobbertal ist auch gleichzeitig der Wanderweg E11. 





Wir folgten also den Weg durch das Stobbertal bis km 25. Hier verlieÃen wir das Stobbertal und folgten den E11 weiter nach Osten und SÃ¼den. 










_(Am See eine sehr kurze Pause, die MÃ¼cken waren unertrÃ¤glich)_




Bei km 26,5 bogen wir auf dem E11 nach NO ab und folgten den Weg am Stafsee 










vorbei Ã¼ber den ehemaligen TrÃbPl Maxwalde (Sitz der ehemaligen Regierungsfliegerstaffel) bis nach Neuhardenberg. In der dortigen Konditorei an der HauptstraÃe, 





unweit des Schlosses, dann Mittagspause bei Kuchen, Streuselschnecke und Kaffee. Von hier waren es dann nur noch rund 400 Meter bis zum Schloss Neuhardenberg. 










Vor dem Schloss ein Gruppenfoto, 




_
(Der Guide hat es gerade noch so geschafft um auf dem Foto abgelichtet zu werden)_





Angela war nicht anwesend, dann weiter langsam durch den weitrÃ¤umigen und sehr gepflegten Schlosspark 










bis zur AusfallstraÃe L36, die nach SÃ¼den fÃ¼hrt. Wir folgten diese StraÃe 





Ã¼ber Wulkow bis Trebnitz und machten hier einen kleinen Abstecher zum Schloss. 





Am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsausgang von Trebnitz bogen wir dann nach SÃ¼dwesten auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, 





der uns hÃ¼gelhoch und hÃ¼gelabwÃ¤rts, immer wieder auf sandigen Teilabschnitten bis zum Tor zur MÃ¤rkischen Schweiz nach MÃ¼ncheberg fÃ¼hrte. Den ersten Halt in MÃ¼ncheberg machten wir am KÃ¼striner Torturm (âStorchenturmâ). 










Der KÃ¼striner Torturm hat einen runden Grundriss und besteht im Untergeschoss aus Feldsteinen und oben aus Backsteinen. Die Spitze hat eine Kegelform und auf dieser befindet sich ein Storchennest, weshalb der Turm auch âStorchenturmâ genannt wird. Am Turm hÃ¤ngt eine massive Keule aus Eichenholz und darunter der Spruch: Wer seinen Kindern gibt das Brod und leidet selber Noth denn soll man schlagen mit dieser Keule todt.
Der nÃ¤chste Halt war dann an der Stadtpfarrkirche Sankt Marien: 





Es ist ein gotischer Backsteinbau aus dem Mittelalter mit Turm nach PlÃ¤nen von Karl Friedrich Schinkel. Die im Zweiten Weltkrieg zerstÃ¶rte Kirche wurde in den 1990er Jahren wiederaufgebaut und dient seither sowohl kirchlichen wie kulturellen Zwecken. MÃ¼ncheberg verlieÃen wir durch den Berliner Torturm (âPulverturmâ): 





Der Ã¤ltere der beiden VerteidigungstÃ¼rme wird wegen seiner frÃ¼heren Nutzung als Pulverlager und GefÃ¤ngnis umgangssprachlich auch als "Pulverturm" bezeichnet. Er hat einen viereckigen Grundriss und einen erst im 20. Jahrhundert entstandenen Durchgang fÃ¼r FuÃgÃ¤nger.
Hinter dem Pulverturm wandten wir uns nach Westen und verlieÃen die Stadt auf dem Radweg, der parallel zur B1 Richtung Berlin durch den Stadtforst fÃ¼hrt. Dieser Radweg ist neu angelegt worden 





und fÃ¼hrt weit genug von der B1 durch die HÃ¼gelkette der MÃ¼ncheberger Vorheide. In der Ortschaft Hoppegarten an der B1 endet der Weg leider, aber hier machten wir Punkt 15:00 Uhr im dortigen Landgasthaus eine Kaffeepause. 










Der georderte Pflaumenkuchen war grÃ¶Ãer als erwartet, dafÃ¼r aber kalt und hart. 









Das selbstgemachte Erdbeereis schmeckte auch nicht wirklich und als noch sonderbare Gestalten mit komischem kurzen Haarschnitt und T-Shirt mit eigentÃ¼mlichen SchriftzÃ¼gen auftauchten machten wir uns wieder auf dem Weg. Von hier ging es dann nach NW durch das Rote Luch 




bis nach Werder und Garzau zur Unterkunft, wo wir nach 67 km und eigentlich gutem Bikerwetter die Tour beendeten. AnschlieÃend noch zum gemeinsamen Abendessen nach Zinndorf, wo es wieder die leckeren SpargelstÃ¤mme gab und wir den Tag ausklingen lieÃen.


----------



## Bikermario (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hat irgendjemand am morgigen Sonntag Lust auf ne kleine Tour um Merseburg oder in die Umgebung?

Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag offen und würde nämlich das schöne Wetter ausnutzen.

Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (19. Mai 2013)

@ Reinhard1,
wie wäre es am Mittwoch, den 22.05. zu einer Stempeltour.
Start 09:00 Uht Hafen Südfeldsee Großkayna.
Strecke: Geiseltalsee-Mücheln- Langeneichstädt- Querfurt- Ziegelrodaer Forst- Memleben- Wangen- Unstrutradweg Richtung Naumburg.
Es gibt mindestens 5 Stempel für den Radlerpass, für weitere Teilnehmer können es auch 10 werden.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13771


----------



## Udo1 (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht vom letzten Tag unserer verlÃ¤ngerten Himmelfahrtstour im brandenburgischen.
Am Abend zuvor hatte ich noch schnell die FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckszeit mit der Chefin des Garzauer Landhauses auf 07:30 Uhr prÃ¤zisiert. Wir wollten um 10:26 Uhr den Zug in FÃ¼rstenwalde erreichen, da werden sicherlich noch nicht so viele Biker unterwegs sein und wir haben Platz fÃ¼r unsere RÃ¤der.
Ab 06:30 Uhr konnte Reinhard1 und ich kein Auge mehr zu machen, die Sonne hatte uns beizeiten geweckt. Also wurden die Sachen verpackt. Ich packte mein PostmietbehÃ¤lter und gab ihn schon mal bei der Chefin ab. Die RÃ¤der wurden fÃ¼r die letzte Etappe vorbereitet, ein letztes Mal die Kette geÃ¶lt und dann in den FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksraum, wo sich auch die zwei Pkw- Besatzungen einfanden. 
Das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck war wie immer sehr reichlich gewesen. Um 08:00 Uhr begab ich mich zu meinem Bike. Die drei anderen Zugfahrer, Reinhard1, JÃ¼rgen und Holger 2610 trafen gleich nach mir ein. 










Noch ein letztes Abschlussfoto von uns dann ging es ab nach SÃ¼den auf dem Wanderweg der Lieder 





zum R1 bis in die Ortschaft Zinndorf. Am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsausgang von Zinndorf verlieÃ ich den R1 und folgte einen einigermaÃen fahrbaren Wirtschaftsweg nach NO, der nach 2,5 km auf die BundesstraÃe 1 traf. Die B1 wurde nach SÃ¼den hin Ã¼berquert, vorbei am Ostufer des Liebenberger See und am Sportleistungszentrum Kienbaum bis nach Liebenberg, kurz vor Kienbaum. Am Ortsausgang von Liebenberg, in einer 90Â° Rechtskurve bog ich dann nach Osten in einem schÃ¶nen sandigen Waldweg ab, wo wir nach 1000 Meter auf den Radweg âTour Brandenburgâ trafen. 





Der sehr gut ausgebaute Radweg fÃ¼hrte uns bis zum SÃ¼dwestufer des Maxsee, hier bogen wir nach SO ab und folgten den Verlauf der âTour Brandenburgâ  durch den alten Kiefernbestand der Mittelheide. Die Ausschilderung der Rad.- und Wanderwege ist vorbildlich gelÃ¶st worden. Wenn man sich einige Punkte die auf der Route liegen gemerkt hat, braucht man die Karte eigentlich zur Orientierung nicht mehr zu entfalten. Bei km 14,1 verlieÃen wir das Waldgebiet der Mittelheide und rollten auf dem Radweg âTour Brandenburgâ, der auch als âOder-Spree-Tourâ ausgeschildert ist, 





bis in die Ortschaft JÃ¤nickendorf. Die Ortschaft wurde schnell durchquert und es dazert auch nicht lange da gelangten wir in den kleinen Ort Trebus an. Wir tangierten das Ostufer des Trebuser Sees mit anschlieÃendem Anstieg auf die Hochebene nÃ¶rdlich FÃ¼rstenwalde. Jetzt war es genau 09:26 Uhr, wir hatten also fÃ¼r die letzten 4 km bis zum Bahnhof FÃ¼rstenwalde noch eine gute Stunde Zeit. Auf dem letzten StÃ¼ck nahmen wir dann den Druck etwas raus und rollten dann talwÃ¤rts Richtung Spree, in FÃ¼rstenwalde ein. Der Bahnhof wurde schnell gefunden, lag genau am Radweg. Dann die Treppen hoch und am Bahnsteig 2 wieder runter zum Fahrkartenautomaten. Das âSchÃ¶ne Wochenendticketâ  war schnell gezogen, nur bei den Tickets fÃ¼r die RÃ¤der dauerte es etwas lÃ¤nger. Im VBB Brandenburg gibt es die Radkarte fÃ¼r 2 Stunden fÃ¼r 3,10 â¬ statt 5,- â¬ fÃ¼r die deutschlandweite Radkarrte. Hat aber nach einigen Versuchen auch geklappt. Die Zeit bis zur Ankunft des Regio wurde auf die verschiedenste Weise Ã¼berbrÃ¼ckt. Holger fÃ¼hrte ein DauergesprÃ¤ch per Handy, Reinhard begann sein Rad zu putzen 










und JÃ¼rgen rieb sich mit Finalgon die Schulter ein. 





Ich betrachte die AktivitÃ¤ten aus gebÃ¼hrendem Abstand. Der Zug kam dann pÃ¼nktlich, der Bahnsteig hatte sich vorab mit eiserne-Union Fans gefÃ¼llt, die dann mit ihren Utensilien ebenfalls in den Zug strÃ¶mten. Wir hatten ausreichend Platz fÃ¼r unsere RÃ¤der und uns im Zug, so konnten wir vom Zug aus beobachten was so alles entlang der Strecke durch Berlin so ab ging. 










Bis Magdeburg ging es reibungslos, aber dann von Magdeburg nach Halle, wir waren die ersten im Radabteil, fÃ¼llte sich das Radabteil zunehmend. Es war kaum noch ein Durchkommen. 





Ab Halle bis nach Merseburg/WeiÃenfels war fÃ¼r uns und die RÃ¤der wieder genÃ¼gend Platz im Radabteil vorhanden. 
Ich machte noch einen kleinen Schlenker zum KÃ¤rcher an der Tanke und stand dann Punkt 15:00 Uhr unter der Dusche.
Ja, abschlieÃend kann ich nur sagen, es waren 5 schÃ¶ne Tage mit abwechslungsreichen Touren durch den MOL und LOS im Ã¶stlichen Brandenburg. Mit rund 291 km und ein wenig Ã¼ber 1500 HM war es eine ausgesprochen Flachlandtour gewesen. Unterkunft und Verpflegung waren sehr gut. Die Geschwindigkeit war, bis wohl auf die RÃ¼ckreise zum Bahnhof FÃ¼rstenwalde, moderat. Das Wetter hat, bis auf ca. 40 Minuten Regen, immer gepasst und die Tourteilnehmer waren alle immer gut drauf gewesen. Pannen gab es zu meiner Ãberraschung nicht eine einzige. Mein Dank gilt allen Mitfahrern, dass sie alle Wege, die guten wie die weniger guten Abschnitte, ohne zu murren mitgefahren sind.
Nun jetzt beginnt die Planungsphase fÃ¼r die Himmelfahrtstour 2014, denn nach der Tour ist ja bekanntlich vor der Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich könnte Trübsahl blasen, wenn ich das Wetter so sehe.


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht kochst Du Dir nen Kaffee und liest Stuntzi's *Diagonalix* (oder hast Du schon?). 
Von Zypern nach Kroatien

Morgen ist's doch wieder schön am Geiseltalsee !


----------



## _torsten_ (22. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie findet der ohmtroll doch immer wieder aufbauende oder aufmunternde Worte.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Irgendwie findet der ohmtroll doch immer wieder aufbauende oder aufmunternde Worte.


Finde ich auchund heute wo die Sonne lacht kann ich nicht biken.


----------



## afireinside1988 (24. Mai 2013)

> Ich könnte Trübsahl blasen, wenn ich das Wetter so sehe.



Ich habe mit ein paar Freunden dieses "tolle" Wetter am Mittwoch für einen Ausflug nach Schierke im Harz genutzt 
Der Regen während der Auffahrt zum Brocken war noch das kleinste Übel...ab ca. 1000m über Null verwandelt sich dieser in einen heftigen Graupelschauer der sich zusammen mit dem brockenüblichen Sturm wie Sandstrahlen anfühlte 
Runterwärts gabs dann noch ein paar tolle Singletrails und als wir uns wieder auf den Heimweg machten kam dann auch tatsächlich noch die Sonne raus 

Alles in allem ein gelungener Mountainbike-Tag


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2013)

afireinside1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit ein paar Freunden dieses "tolle" Wetter am Mittwoch für einen Ausflug nach Schierke im Harz genutzt
> Der Regen während der Auffahrt zum Brocken war noch das kleinste Übel...ab ca. 1000m über Null verwandelt sich dieser in einen heftigen Graupelschauer der sich zusammen mit dem brockenüblichen Sturm wie Sandstrahlen anfühlte
> Runterwärts gabs dann noch ein paar tolle Singletrails und als wir uns wieder auf den Heimweg machten kam dann auch tatsächlich noch die Sonne raus
> 
> Alles in allem ein gelungener Mountainbike-Tag


Das habt ihr richtig gemacht. Ach ja man müsste noch mal 40 Jahre jünger sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
den gestrigen regenfreien Abend nutzten die Brustgurtfahrer mit Gleichgesinnten zum monatlichen Grillen am Geiseltalsee.
Wir fanden uns um 19:00 Uhr an der Schutzhütte in Frankleben ein.
Die Einweggrills wurden schnell entpackt und angezündet.




Dank der klaren Luft, hatten wir vom Ostufer des Sees einen sehr schönen Panoramablick über den See in Richtung Westen.




Es war fast Windstill und so mussten wir ein wenig mit der Kehrschaufel nachhelfen.









Die Kohle fing an zu glühen und wir konnten endlich die Knobis auflegen.




Bonsaibikerin hat es sich auf den Findling schon mal bequem gemacht.




Die Zeitspanne bis zum Reinbeißen wurde mit angenehmen Gesprächen rund ums Biken der letzten 14 Tage überbrückt.














Aber auch diese Event ging mal zu Ende und so wurde der Rückweg nach dem Aufräumen in Angriff genommen.




Reinhard1 wollte zumindestens, wenn er schon mit dem Auto angereist war, wenigstens einmal an diesem Tag ein Bike in den Händen halten.




Es war wieder mal ein schöner, für den Mai eher kühler Grillabend. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht. Prüft eure Terminkalender für den Monat Juni und sagt mir dann Bescheid.


----------



## Bikermario (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo Brustgurtfahrer!
Ich wollte bloß mal fragen, ob ich(wir) das nächstemal auch wieder mitgrillen darf(dürfen), denn von dieser Grillrunde wußte ich leider nichts, oder hab es überlesen. Hätte nämlich schon mal gerne ne Knobi gegessen und mich net unterhalten. Also bis vielleicht bald mal. 
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Brustgurtfahrer!
> Ich wollte bloß mal fragen, ob ich(wir) das nächstemal auch wieder mitgrillen darf(dürfen), denn von dieser Grillrunde wußte ich leider nichts, oder hab es überlesen. Hätte nämlich schon mal gerne ne Knobi gegessen und mich net unterhalten. Also bis vielleicht bald mal.
> Gruß Bikermario


 Klaro doch Mario, stand auch diesmal nicht im LMB, weil der Termin ganz kurzfristig gefunden wurde. Einfach per PM einen dir passenden Termin mitteilen, müssen dann einen gemeinsamen Termin herausfinden. Dann bis zum Juni.


----------



## Bikermario (24. Mai 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @ Reinhard1,
> wie wäre es am Mittwoch, den 22.05. zu einer Stempeltour.
> Start 09:00 Uht Hafen Südfeldsee Großkayna.
> Strecke: Geiseltalsee-Mücheln- Langeneichstädt- Querfurt- Ziegelrodaer Forst- Memleben- Wangen- Unstrutradweg Richtung Naumburg.
> ...




Ist die Tour ins "Wasser" gefallen oder wird sie noch bei besserem Wetter nachgeholt?
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Ist die Tour ins "Wasser" gefallen oder wird sie noch bei besserem Wetter nachgeholt?
> Gruß Bikermario


Ja Bikermario,
bei diesem Wetter hatten wir wahrlich keinen Bock zum Fahren. Tour wird auf jeden Fall nachgeholt, steht dann im LMB.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
werde morgen um 08:00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Flugzeugmuseum Merseburg zur Tour starten. Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann ja mitkommen.
Strecke: Heerstraße nach Westen -Oberklobikau-Niederwünsch-ECE Trasse bis Kalzendorf-Steigra-Karsdorf (Stempelstelle) Burgscheidungen (Stempelstelle)- Taucha (Stempelstelle- Gleina (Stempelstelle)- Gleinaer Grund- Mücheln Marina (Stempelstelle) - Geiseltalsee- Merseburg.

Termin Grillen Juni: 13.06. 19:00 Uhr
Ort: Südfeldsee Ostufer Rastplatz Beobachtungsstation


----------



## Udo1 (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
heute habe ich den wohl einzigen Sonnentag  dieser Woche genutzt, um eine Radlerpasstour entlang der im Bau befindlichen ICE-Trasse, durchzuführen. Ab Merseburg über das ehemalige Flugfeld zur Heerstraße und dann weiter bis nach Oberklobikau.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8867378935/]
	
 
[/URL]
 In Oberklobikau bin ich dann auf die Trasse gestoßen und bin von dort auf der Baustraße parallel zur Trasse Richtung Tunnel bei Kalzendorf gefahren.
Bei der Durchquerung des Stöbnitztales stand ich vor einer neuen Herausforderung. Man hat seit meiner letzten Befahrung, vor gut drei Wochen, mit den Rückbau des festgefahrenen Weges begonnen. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8867989674/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8867374675/]
	
 
[/URL]
Durch den Regen war der Rückbau so aufgeweicht, dass ich urplötzlich bis zu den Knöcheln im Schlamm versunken bin. Waren aber nur so gute 10 Meter, dann ging es wieder einigermaßen trocken aus dem Tal heraus bis zur asphaltierten Baustraße. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8867985022/]
	
 
[/URL]
Die Hänge wiurden schon mit ferngesteuerten Rasenmähern bearbeitet.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8867981470/]
	
 
[/URL]
Ab Kalzendorf dann weiter nach Steigra und von dort die Serpentinenstraße nach Karsdorf runter in das Unstruttal. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8867975044/]
	
 
[/URL]
Hier steuerte ich  die Kanustation an, der für heute erste Stempelpunkt. Die Kanus standen auf der Wiese im Wasser.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8867972546/]
	
 
[/URL]
 Der Betreiber musste sich dann in ein Schlauchboot setzen, um zu den Kanus zu gelangen. Von dort dann weiter auf den Unstrutradweg nach Burgscheidungen, Schloss, hier Stempel Nummer zwei. Ab Burgscheidungen weiter auf dem Unstrutradweg Richtung Laucha.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8867352743/]
	
 
[/URL]
 Kurz vor Dorndorf musste ich die Ausweichstrecke wählen, der Radweg über die Wiese stand voll unter Wasser, bis über die Pedale.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8867962206/]
	
 
[/URL]
 Also Berg hoch und in Dorndorf wieder runter nach Laucha zum Stempel Nummer drei. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8867958618/]
	
 
[/URL]
Von Laucha dann zurück zum Flugplatz und weiter nach Gleina, hier Stempel Nummer vier. Von Gleina dann nach Osten weiter, über die Müchelhöhe bis nach Schkortau, hier ist seit kurzem der Sagenstein Nummer sechs aufgestellt worden.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8867950684/]
	
 
[/URL]
 Weiter nach Braunsbedra zum Aussichtspunkt Geiseltalsee in Neumark, hier dann bei einer Kaffeepause den Stempel Nummer sechs geholt und dann auf dem Pilgerweg retour nach Merseburg.
Insgesamt kann ich sagen, dass es wieder eine tolle Tour über 78 km war, bei Sonne satt, was ja in diesem Monat ja nicht so oft vorgekommen ist.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
bin wieder im Lande, dachte schon dass ich über Dresden nach Hause muss, aber die A9 ist bei Dessau noch passierbar mit ca. 1 Stunde Stau.
Da ich ja den Abschnitt Wittenberg- Dessau- Schönebeck von meinem Hochwassereinsatz 2002 kenne, war ich heute doch über die Ausmaße des Hochwassers erschüttert. Dank an alle Helfer, die versuchen das schlimmste zu verhindern.


----------



## Bikermario (9. Juni 2013)

Termin Grillen Juni: 13.06. 19:00 Uhr
Ort: Südfeldsee Ostufer Rastplatz Beobachtungsstation


Hallo Zusammen!
 Ich frag bloß mal an, wer denn alles mitkommt zum grillen. Kann man noch Würstchen bestellen und wenn ja, bei wem? Was wird denn noch gebraucht? 
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Termin Grillen Juni: 13.06. 19:00 Uhr
> Ort: Südfeldsee Ostufer Rastplatz Beobachtungsstation
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Bikermario,
Würstchen bei mir per PM bestellen und es wird noch ein Einweggrill benötigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (9. Juni 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> .... es wird noch ein Einweggrill benötigt



Den bringe ich mit. Ich komme auch. Und sollte es wieder nicht klappen dann bring ich den persönlich vorher bei Udo vorbei.
also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
am Donnerstag eine Stempeltour, so 5 Stempel für den Radlerpass.
Start 08:30 Uhr Bahnübergang Freiimpfelde, Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn Elisabethhöhe.
Strecke: Gen Westen, dann nach Süden und zurück nach NO, so um die 60 km.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo Brustgurtfahrer,
Röster sind abgeholt, es kann gegrillt werden.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
am heutigen frühen Vormittag trafen sich Bikemaus79, Bikermario und ich zu einer 3 Radlerpassstempeltour. Von Wassertal, Bahnübergang der Burgenlandbahn nach Schafstädt, ging es auf den Schwarzeicheradweg über Knapendorf und Bündorf bis nach Milzau Fischteich.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9033579682/]
	
 
[/URL]
 Ab hier weiter auf dem neuen Radweg bis Burgstaden. Ab hier dann auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße bis nach Wünsch zum Strohballenhaus, hier Stempelstelle Nummer 37. Leider war das Büro heute nicht besetzt. So fuhren wir weiter nach Langeneichstädt. Dort am Spargelhof vorbei und auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Jüdendorf und Kalzendorf. Im Gasthaus zum fröhlichen Zecher befindet sich die Stempelstelle Nummer 41. Hier also dann der Stempel Nummer eins für den heutigen Tag. Weiter am Info-Punkt ICE-Strecke der DB und Osterbergtunnel vorbei auf einen gerade neugebauten Wirtschaftsweg nach Südosten bis zu den Stallungen nördlich Schnellroda. An den Stallungen vorbei weiter nach Osten bis nach Mücheln. In Mücheln holten wir uns dann in der Stadtinfo den zweiten Stempel, 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9031351509/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9033578622/]
	
 
[/URL]
hier befindet sich auch die Stempelstelle Nummer 37. Weiter ging es runter zur Geiselfurt. Bikermario und ich lenkten unser Bike in die Furt und durchfuhren die Geisel.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9031350547/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9033577164/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9033576352/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9031348035/]
	
 
[/URL]
 Auf der anderen Seite dann weiter auf den oberen Geiseltalseerundweg bis nach Stöbnitz. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang von Stöbnitz fuhren wir auf der alten Ortsverbindungsstraße Wünsch-Stöbnitz weiter bis zur neuen Umgehungsstraße bei Klobikau, die parallel zur ICE- Trasse verläuft bis zum Abzweig nach Wünsch. Am Abzweig wurde die ICE-Trasse noch einmal überquert. Danach folgten wir den Lauf der ICE-Baustraße 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9031347697/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9033575180/]
	
 
[/URL]
Richtung Bad Lauchstädt. Man ist auf diesem Abschnitt gerade dabei das Bett der Schienentrasse zu bauen.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9031347105/]
	
 
[/URL]
 In Bad Lauchstädt angekommen lenkten wir unser Räder in den historischen Kurpark. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9033574232/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9031346013/]
	
 
[/URL]
In der dortigen Gaststätte befindet sich die Stempelstelle Nummer 6. Hier aber erst ab 12:00 Uhr offen. Es waren aber schon Mitarbeiter vor Orts die uns gerne den Stempel in den Pass drückten. Bad Lauchstädt verließen wir auf den versteckten Weg am rechten Ufer der Laucha 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9033573384/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9031343695/]
	
 
[/URL]
und gelangten so bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang. Von hier dann weiter nach Milzau und über Bündorf und Knapendorf zurück zum Startpunkt. Zu guter letzt hatten wir dann für die Strecke 55,5 km zurückgelegt. Da ich seit 14 Tagen nicht mehr gefahren war und die Temperaturen auch schon 27°C anzeigten, hat es doch schon ein wenig geschlaucht.
Trotzdem eine schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrern, allen eine schönes Wochenende bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
gestern Abend fand das Junigrillen der Brustgurtfahrer mit Sympathisanten  am Südfeldsee statt.
Wir trafen uns um 19:00 Uhr am Rastplatz am Ostufer des Sees. Ich war für das Grillgut zuständig, das wieder ordentlich mit Knoblauch gewürzt war. Die Einweggrills waren schnell entzündet und nach guten 20 Minuten anheizen konnten die ersten Knobis aufgelegt werden, die allen Teilnehmern wieder vorzüglich geschmeckt hatten. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9043134549/]
	
 
[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9043134275/]
	
 [/URL]
_(warten auf die ersten Grillwürste)_
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9045356510/]
	
 [/URL]
_(leffith beim anzünden der Einweggrills)_
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf FlickrAuf jeden Fall  hatten wir an diesem Abend beim Sonnenuntergang über den See wieder viel Spaß gehabt. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9045359102/]
	
 
[/URL]
_(Kleiner Panoramablick über den See)_
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9043133697/]
	
 
[/URL]
_(warten warten warten)_
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9045355828/]
	
 
[/URL]
_(es wird langsam)_

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9043132193/]
	
 
[/URL]
_(Der Ort des Geschehens)_
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9045354298/]
	
 
[/URL]
_(Bikermario beim wedeln)_

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9045353238/]
	
 
[/URL]
_(Reinhard1 beim prüfen der Röster)_
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9045353024/]
	
 
[/URL]
_(Es schmeckte wieder mal vorzüglich)_

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9045357976/]
	
 
[/URL]
_Nach dem Gruppenfoto ging es dann wieder in die Heimatorte zurück)_

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9045352664/]
	
 
[/URL]
_(Reinhard1 an diesem Abend mal mit den RR)_


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
soeben habe ich vom Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. die Nachricht erhalten 
dass der Unstrut-Radweg zwischen Nebra und Freyburg wieder befahrbar ist.  In  Nebra steht das Wasser noch in Höhe des Bahnhofs auf dem Radweg. Zwischen Wangen  und Nebra sollte auf der Straße gefahren werden.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
soeben habe ich vom Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. die Nachricht erhalten dass die Personen- und AutofÃ¤hre Wettin seit heute morgen wieder genutzt  werden kann.
*Sowohl die Unstrut als auch die Saale sind wieder  befahrbar!*
 Der Kanuverleih in Kirschscheidungen âOUTTOURâ, das  Tipidorf Kirchscheidungen, der Kanuverleih Nebra, das Unstrutcamp Laucha sowie  der Kanu- und Fahrradverleih im Naumburger BlÃ¼tengrund haben ihren Betrieb  wieder aufgenommen.
 Ab Mittwoch, den 19. Juni 2013 starten die Schiffe der  Saale-Unstrut Schiffahrtsgesellschaft mbH in Naumburg wieder regulÃ¤r zu den  tÃ¤glichen Fahrten.
 Auch der FÃ¤hrbetrieb im Naumburger BlÃ¼tengrund wird wieder  aufgenommen. Ebenso ist ab dann das âGartenlokal an der FÃ¤hreâ direkt an der  UnstrutmÃ¼ndung wieder geÃ¶ffnet.
 Der Campingplatz BlÃ¼tengrund hat ebenfalls die grÃ¶Ãten  SchÃ¤den beseitigt und steht den GÃ¤sten wieder zur VerfÃ¼gung.

*Auch der Unstrut-Radweg und der Saale-Radwanderweg  kÃ¶nnen in der Saale-Unstrut-Region wieder genutzt werden!*


----------



## HorstBond (19. Juni 2013)

Also zwischen Leißling und Weißenfels stand heute morgen schon noch abschnittsweise Wasser auf dem Weg. Aber mit Kurbel waagerecht fahrbar. In dem Stück unterhalb vom weißen Berg fühlt sich fast wie im Mangrovenwald. Mir sind zwei Entenfamilien übern Weg geschwommen


----------



## Chris650 (19. Juni 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> soeben habe ich vom Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. die Nachricht erhalten dass die Personen- und Autofähre Wettin seit heute morgen wieder genutzt  werdeppn kann.
> *
> 
> Auch der Unstrut-Radweg und der Saale-Radwanderweg  können in der Saale-Unstrut-Region wieder genutzt werden!*


*

Danke für die Info.Ich will morgen von Halle nach Bernburg auf dem Saaleradweg fahren.Müsste ja dann frei sein.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
hier eine weitere Info vom Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V.Auch  der Elster-Radweg in Zeitz war stark von Hochwasser betroffen. Der größte Teil  der Reparatur- und Reinigungsarbeiten ist mittelweile  abgeschlossen.


An  einer Stelle kann der Radweg aber leider nicht so schnell freigegeben werden. Am  Waldgebiet Tiergarten zwischen Zeitz und Zangenberg ist der Weg direkt unter  einer Bahnbrücke über 2 m tief ausgespült. Da die Reparatur auf Grund der Lage  der Schadstelle noch einige Wochen dauern kann, ist ab dem 20.06.2013 eine  Umleitungsstrecke gekennzeichnet. Der Radweg führt hier über Waldwege, die vom  Hochwasser nur leicht geschädigt sind, das heißt auf kurzen Strecken (ca. 20 m)  muss das Rad geschoben werden. Hier soll aber in der nächsten Woche eine  Reparatur erfolgen.

Genutzt  werden kann auch die Alternativroute des Elster-Radweges über Maßnitz. Am  Abzweig am E.-Thälmann-Stadion in Zeitz wird auf die "Umleitung"  hingewiesen.

Im  Thüringer Bereich der Saale-Unstrut-Region ist nun auch der Ilmtal-Radweg wieder  vollständig befahrbar.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
werde morgen Punkt 09:00 Uhr vom Airpark Merseburg Parkplatz starten.
Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich ja dort einfinden.
Es soll eine kleine Runde um den Geiseltaslsee werden, mit Uphill Klobikauer Halde Ostseite und anschließende Abfahrt auf dieser Seite.
Dauer der Tour so bis 12:30 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Sympathisanten,

Grilltermin für JULI am 23.07. 19:00 Uhr.

Ort wird noch bekanntgegeben.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
heute hatte ich eine kleine Runde um den Geiseltalsee geplant. Es stieß dazu der Bikermario und da wir noch Zeit hatten bis zum offiziellen Startbeginn 09:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark warteten wir noch 10 Minuten. Punkt 09:00 Uhr starteten wir dann zu zweit über die ehemalige Platzstraße zum Radweg am östlichen Rand des ehemaligen Flugplatzgeländes. Hier stieß ich gleich neben dem Radweg auf Sondermüll in Form von Dämmmaterial der wieder mal illegal entsorgt wurden war. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9113749197/]
	
 
[/URL]
Werde heute noch eine Mail an das Umweltamt senden. Mein erstes Zwischenziel war die Südostseite der Klobikauer Halde. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115975698/]
	
 
[/URL]
So bogen wir also auf die Heerstraße ab und folgten dieser nach Westen bis zur Schutzhütte. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9113743969/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115975062/]
	
 
[/URL]
Hier befindet sich auch ein Sagenstein.

Hier ein kurzer Stopp zwecks Änderung der Anzugsordnung bei Bikermario. Da die Heerstraße ja nur für landwirtschaftliche Maschinen freigegeben ist, kam uns auch just eins mit höherer Geschwindigkeit entgegen. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115974032/]
	
 
[/URL]
Wusste gar nicht das BMW auch landwirtschaftliche Maschinen produziert. Nun ja es ging dann weiter zum Goetheradweg und auf diesem dann zum Nordufer des Sees. Den Einstieg in den Klobikauer Haldendownhill erreichten wir kurz darauf. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115972024/]
	
 
[/URL]
Heute wollte ich mit meiner Rohloff einmal hochfahren. Mit dem 29 ziger hatte ich es ja locker geschafft. Die ersten kleineren Anstiege wurden problemlos geschafft, dann wurde es schon schwieriger, meine Gabel verlor die Bodenhaftung, muss aber sagen es ist eine neue und nicht mehr meine absenkbare.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9113743703/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9113743463/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115971070/]
	
 
[/URL]
 Also wieder einige Meter schieben, was mir außerordentlich missfiel. Nun wieder aufgesessen und dann das letzte, aber zugleich steilste Stück in Angriff genommen.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115970802/]
	
 
[/URL]
 Hier wieder das gleiche, Vorderrad keine Bodenberührung mehr. Also auch noch die letzten 10 Meter schiebend den Stich hoch. Meine Übersetzung von 40:17 ist bei diesem Anstieg auch nicht optimal, werde hier noch ein wenig optimieren müssen. Ich wählte dann den ehemaligen Postenweg zwischen den zwei Stacheldrahtzäunen, 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115970388/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9113740859/]
	
 
[/URL]
auf dem schon lange niemand mehr unterwegs gewesen ist. Das Gras stand teilweise fast schon mannshoch. Aber ab dem Fuß der Klobikauer Halde begann ja jetzt erst mal der interessante Streckenabschnitt. Ab Aussichtsturm dann 20 Meter den Radweg der zum Rundweg führt gefolgt und dann ins hohe Gras nach NW hin abgebogen. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9113740709/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115968510/]
	
 
[/URL]
Vor gut zwei Jahren bin ich dort das letzte Mal lang. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich aber einiges getan, das Gras ist höher und dichter geworden und die Sträucher sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie vor zwei Jahren mal waren. Wie gesagt mit dem ersten Gang über den von Wildschweinen zerwühlten Boden. Dann war die etwas größere bewachsene Freifläche überwunden und ich bog ab auf einen, vor zwei Jahren noch gut fahrbaren ehemaligen Weg, der jetzt aber ganz anders aussah. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115968200/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115967866/]
	
 
[/URL]
Wir hätten eine Machete benötigt, um uns den Weg freizuschlagen. Nach abwechselndem Schieben und pedallieren mit Kopf einziehen ohne Ende gelangten wir dann nach geraumer Zeit auf einen etwas breiteren fahrbaren Weg. Der uns aber einige Bäume in den Weg zum Übersteigen vor die Räder legte.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115967316/]
	
 
[/URL]
 Der Weg endet kurz vor dem Weinbergausschank. Es war aber noch nichts los, der Weinbauer bemühte gerade sich damit ab, ein Notstromaggregat in Betrieb zu nehmen. Ab dem Weinberg konnte ich dann wieder die 14 einlegen und in rasanter Fahrt ging es auf dem Rundweg, an schnaufenden entgegenkommenden RR-Fahrern vorbei, die Halde wieder runter Richtung Stöbnitz. Vor Stöbnitz bogen wir auf den unteren unbefestigten Weg ab, der uns bis zum Geschiebepark am Campingplatz führte. Der Platz befüllt sich langsam mit Wohnwagen, 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115967032/]
	
 
[/URL]
wobei im dortigen Freibad noch kein reger Betrieb herrschte, dafür dampfte die Feldküche schon ordentlich. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9113738871/]
	
 
[/URL]
Es ging weiter bis zur Marina Mücheln. An der dortigen Bootsausleihstation wollte ich mir mal ein Tretboot mit Rutsche ansehen, war aber noch keins da, wie wir vom Betreiber erfuhren. Dafür gibt es aber schon drei führerscheinfreie Motorboote für 50,- die Stunde, auf dem 5 Personen mitfahren können. Muss da mal meine Mittwochsfahrer fragen, ob sie für einen Trip über den See zu begeistern sind. Von der Marina sind wir dann auf den Rundweg weiter nach Osten, am Abzweig Krumpa ist der Weg gesperrt, 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9113738287/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9115966076/]
	
 
[/URL]
wegen Bauarbeiten an den Böschungen Hafen Braunsbedra. Also mit eine schnelle Geiseltalumrundung in 2013 ist zurzeit nicht möglich. Meine Gefühle änderten sich schlagartig, als mitten auf dem Rundweg ein freilaufender Hund 3 Meter vor meinem Vorderrad auftauchte und mich völlig ignorierte. Na ja Herrchen und Frauchen schlenderten ja auch ganz entspannt in einiger Entfernung dem Hund hinterher und schienen sich nicht so richtig für ihren Zweibeiner zu interessieren. Der Abschluss der Tour bildete dann noch ein kurzer Trail 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9113737779/]
	
 
[/URL]
südlich der TH Merseburg. Nach guten 43 km war ich dann wieder zu Hause angelangt. Die Tour hat zu mindestens mir viel Spaß gemacht, das lag sicherlich an dem Streckenabschnitt Klobikauer Halde bis zum Weinberg.


----------



## Bikermario (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo Udo!
Ich wollte mich an dieser Stelle mal für die gut gelungene Tour bedanken.
Das nächste mal stecke ich dann wohl ne Machete mit ein. Ich muß aber sagen, das mir die Abschnitte durch die "Prärie" besser gefallen haben, als die Asphaltstücke. Bis zur nächsten Tour.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2013)

@_ _BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Sympathisanten,
Anmeldung zum Juligrillen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13771


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
am heutigen Morgen um 06:57n Uhr holte ich Bonsaibikerin ab, unser erstes Ziel war der FuÃballplatz SG BUNA Halle Neustadt e.V.. Wir waren Teilnehmer an der MZ-Radpartie Tour 4 Ã¼ber 77 km. Ãber Freiimpfelde, dort stieÃ Leffith dazu, ging es nach Schkopau zum Bahnhof. 







Der Zug rollte so gegen 07:28 Uhr ein, Reinhard1 war im ersten Abteil. Die Zugbegleiterin schickte uns gleich einen Waggon weiter, in das Kinderwagenabteil, da das Radabteil schon Ã¼berfÃ¼llt war. Wir hatten jedenfalls viel Platz gehabt bis Halle.




 Vom Bahnhofsvorplatz dann auf dem Radweg weiter. Es ging an der Waisenhausmauer entlang bis zum MÃ¼hlgraben und dann weiter parallel zur Tram bis zum Grimnitzer Damm, den nach Norden bis zur SelkestraÃe und dieser dann nach Westen bis zum Sportplatz gefolgt. Wir trafen so gegen 08:00 Uhr ein und hatten demzufolge bis zum Start noch gute 60 Minuten Zeit. Also genug Zeit um das Lunchpaket zu empfangen 






und auch genÃ¼gend Zeit fÃ¼r die Anmeldung von Bonsaibikerin und Leffith. Nun das Lunchpaket hatte es in sich, eine Banane, ein Apfel und ein MÃ¼sliriegel. 






Gut, dass ich mir noch zu Hause eine Bemme geschmiert hatte. Der Platz fÃ¼llte sich langsam mit den Teilnehmern zur Tour 4 und 3.









 So 20 Minuten vor dem Startschuss suchten wir vier uns schon mal ein PlÃ¤tzchen im vorderen Bereich. Jetzt fÃ¼llte sich der Startbereich zu sehend. 










TV-Halle war auch dabei, wir versuchten uns natÃ¼rlich in Position zu bringen. 






Mit ein wenig VerspÃ¤tung setzte sich das Feld langsam in Bewegung. Die Ausschilderung war gut und in Halle Neustadt standen genÃ¼gen Superweiser von Polizei und Feuerwehr, die uns die Richtung zeigten.





 Wir fuhren durch die Richard-Paulick-StraÃe zum Zollrain. Auf dem Zollrain nach SÃ¼den bis nach Angersdorf. Hier bogen wir auf die Zscherbener StraÃe ab und folgten dieser bis nach Zscherben. Die erste Panne gab es dann auch schon, nicht bei uns, sondern bei den Schmalreifenfahrern. 






Ab Zscherben folgten wir der Teutschenthaler StraÃe. Aber erst war mal die Schranke der Bahnlinie unten, so konnte ein Teil des Feldes wieder aufschlieÃen.





Dann weiter auf der StraÃe bis nach Teutschenthal, eskortiert von der Polizeimotorradstaffel aus dem Oder-Spree Gebiet. Hier schied sich schon mal das Spreu vom Weizen. Bonsaibikerin und Leffith hatten wir schon ab dem Start verloren, so rollte also Reinhard1 und meine Wenigkeit das Feld von hinten auf, hat auch was. Teutschenthal verlieÃen wir auf der FeldstraÃe nach SÃ¼den hin, Richtung GalgenhÃ¼gel. Auf einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg 






ging es weiter bis nach Steuden. Von Steuden dann nach Norden bis zur L164 und auf dieser bis zum Abzweig Kolonie Etzdorf. Auf der UmgehungsstraÃe dann weiter nach Norden, an der GroÃraummastanlage an der Halde Steuden vorbei bis zum Abzweig nach Stedten. Jetzt Ã¼berholte uns ein drahtiger Fixiefahrer, den wir ziehen lieÃen. Wollten ihn ja nicht Ã¤rgern und mit unseren vielen GÃ¤ngen abhÃ¤ngen. Er hatte ja mit seinem einen Gang schon ordentlich zu kurbeln. Ich ahnte aber schon, dass wir ihn bald wiedersehen wÃ¼rden. Von Stedten dann weiter nach Erdeborn. Auf der ganzen Strecke hatten wir bis jetzt schon ordentlichen Gegenwind und bis Eisleben war es noch ein StÃ¼ck. Da bemerkte ich doch in meinem RÃ¼ckspiegel wie sich ein RR-Fahrer mit Diamant RR der 70 ziger Jahre an uns ran saugte. Nun, Reinhard1 und ich schauten uns das eine geraume Zeit an, wir wechselten uns beide immer schÃ¶n ordentlich mit der FÃ¼hrung ab. Unser RR-Sauger machte gar keine Anstalten auch mal die FÃ¼hrung zu Ã¼bernehmen. Am Berg nÃ¶rdliche Ortsausfahrt von Erdeborn zogen wir dann mal das Tempo kurzfristig an, Ã¼berholten dabei den zu FuÃ gehenden Fixiefahrer 






und waren nebenbei den Sauger los. Wir folgten noch so einen km die LÃ¼tchendorfer Chaussee und bogen dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, auch noch asphaltiert. 






Es ging leicht eine AnhÃ¶he hoch, da sah ich doch wieder unseren Sauger, wie er sich zusammen mit einem Trekkingradfahrer nÃ¤herte. Wir nahmen mal kurz etwas Tempo raus und lieÃen den beiden gerne den Vortritt, jetzt saugten wir uns mal den HÃ¼gel hoch. Oben angekommen Ã¼berholten wir wieder und es ging leicht bergab am GetrÃ¤nkestÃ¼tzpunkt vorbei. Der Weg wurde jetzt schotterig, wir glitten fÃ¶rmlich Ã¼ber den Schotter, das war das Aus fÃ¼r unseren RR-Verfolger. Nach, vielleicht 1500 Metern rollten wir in Helfta ein. Jetzt folgten wir der Unterrissdorfer StraÃe nach Norden bis Unterrissdorf. Ab Unterrissdorf dann weiter nach Osten, das war auch gleichzeitig der Wendepunkt der Tour weiter bis Womsleben und ab hier am Nordufer des SÃ¼Ãen See auf dem Radweg 






weiter bis nach Seeburg zum Saunadom. Im Saunadom befindet sich eine von drei Stempelstellen mit der Nummer 2. Leider war wieder mal geschlossen. Also zurÃ¼ck zum Campingplatz 






und dort den Stempel fÃ¼r den Radlerpass in den Pass drÃ¼cken lassen. Nun, wenn man schon an den Stempelstellen vorbeifÃ¤hrt, muss man das natÃ¼rlich Nutzen. Danach wieder auf dem Himmelscheibenradweg weiter unterhalb der WeinhÃ¤nge bis nach Rollsdorf. Jetzt folgten wir der ehemaligen B80 bis zum Abzweig nach HÃ¶hnstedt.





 In HÃ¶hnstedt befindet sich ja die Stempelstelle Nummer 3. Also verlieÃen wir die Strecke und kurbelten den Berg nach HÃ¶hnstedt hoch und holten uns den Stempel in der GaststÃ¤tte âZur Weintraubeâ. Dann weiter durch HÃ¶hnstedt und auf der L156 wieder runter zur MZ-Trasse. Dort folgten wir den Himmelscheiben oder auch Harzvorlandradweg nÃ¶rdlich Langenbogen weiter, bis nach Zappendorf. Ab Zappendorf weiter auf dem SalzmÃ¼nderweg bis Benkendorf und ab dort wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, 






der sÃ¼dÃ¶stlich verlÃ¤uft bis nach Lieskau. Ab Lieskau dann weiter am Nordrand der Heide nach Osten, bis wir auf die NordstraÃe stieÃen. Dieser folgten wir jetzt nach SÃ¼den bis zur Walter-HÃ¼lse-StraÃe. Auf dieser dann nach Westen und auf den Ernst-GrÃ¼nfeld-Weg wieder nach SÃ¼den bis zum Ziel. 










Unseren Teilnahmeanstecker nahmen wir dann um 13:20 Uhr im Ziel entgegen. Trotz teilweise heftigen Gegenwind hatten wir immer noch einen Schnitt von 19,5 km/h gefahren. Worauf wir alten SÃ¤cke auch ein wenig Stolz waren. Die RÃ¼cktour nach Merseburg wollte ich eigentlich ein wenig ruhiger angehen, aber nach wenigen Metern ging der Kopf runter, die HÃ¶rner kamen zum Vorschein und somit erhÃ¶hte sich dann auch wieder die Trittfrequenz. Wir verlieÃen Halle dann Ã¼ber Angersdorf und fuhren Ã¼ber Holleben nach Schkopau, wo Reinhard1 noch seinen Zug nach WeiÃenfels bekam. PÃ¼nktlich um 15:00 Uhr saÃ ich frisch geduscht und ein wenig aufgehÃ¼bscht mit meiner lieben Gattin am Kaffeetisch. Es war eine schÃ¶ne Tour mit einem groÃen Anteil an verbrannten Kalorien und 674 HM nicht zu vergessen. Die Veranstalter hatten die MZ-Radpartie 2013 wieder vorbildlich organisiert, dafÃ¼r gebÃ¼hrt ihnen der Dank der Teilnehmer.  Mal sehen, was die kommende Woche so bringen wird, morgen wahrscheinlich noch mal 6 Stempel fÃ¼r den Radlerpass.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
den heutigen Tag habe ich für eine Radlerpass 5 Stempeltour mit Bikemaus79 genutzt. Wir fuhren mit dem Zug bis Niedertrebra und starteten von dort zur historischen Ölmühle nach Eberstedt. Es waren nur wenige Kilometer bis Eberstedt, die Ilm passierten wir kurz vor dem Ortseingang Eberstedt. Vom Hochwasser ist keine Spur mehr zu sehen, wenn es dort überhaupt einen höheren Pegelstand der Ilm gegeben haben sollte. In der Ölmühle also Stempel Nummer 1 für den heutigen Tag. Von Eberstedt sind wir dann nach Norden den Hügel hoch zur Weinstraße
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9186132106/]
	
 [/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9186130708/]
	
 [/URL]
 und dann runter nach Auerstedt. Im dortigen Schlosshotel Stempel Nummer 2. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9186134294/]
	
 
[/URL]
Wir hatten heute nur ein kleines Zeitfenster, so musste ich Eckhartsberga leider auslassen. Wir rollten also auf dem Radweg parallel zum Emsenbach bis nach Bad Sulza Gradierwerk rein. Auf dem Ilmradweg dann weiter in den Kurpark zur Info, dort Stempel Nummer 3. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9186134004/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9183908417/]
	
 
[/URL]
Wieder retour durch den Kurpark zur alten Saline zum echt Thüringer Röster essen. Schmeckte wieder einmal vorzüglich. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9183908103/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9183913741/]
	
 
[/URL]
Jetzt weiter auf dem Ilmradweg nach Großheringen und ab hier dann weiter nach Kleinheringen, dort Stempel Nummer 4. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9186133480/]
	
 
[/URL]
Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es dann weiter bis Saaleck. In der Gaststätte Schloss Saaleck 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9183907809/]
	
 
[/URL]
dann den letzten Stempel für die heutige Tour. Wir rollten weiter bis zum Eiskaffee nach Bad Kösen, wo ich mir noch schnell vor Abfahrt des Zuges ein schmackhaftes Eis genehmigte. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9183912353/]
	
 
[/URL]
Und welch ein Wunder, die Kugel kostet dort noch 60 cent.
Es war eine etwas kurze Tour heute, ging leider nicht anders, aber dafür bei super Bike Wetter.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
das Wetter soll ja heute nicht so besonders werden. Werde mich um 09:00 Uhr mit Reinhard 1 in Leißling treffen und eine Tour Richtung Eckhartsberega- Bad Bibra unternehmen. Hoffentlich verschont uns das Gewitter.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
wie schon angekündigt war ich heute mit Reinhard1 von Bad Sulza aus auf einer drei Stempeltour. 
Ich befand mich schon im Zug nach Eisennach, Reinhard1 stieg in Leißling dazu. Das Wetter meinte es gut mit uns, von dem angekündigten dunklen Wolken noch keine Spur. In Bad Sulza verließen wir den Zug und fuhren sogleich Richtung Gradierwerk 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9201651922/]
	
 
[/URL]
und dann auf dem Radweg parallel zum Emsenbach nach Auerstedt. Ab hier ging es auf den neu ausgebauten Radweg am Emsenbach 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9198872089/]
	
 
[/URL]
weiter nach Westen bis Reisdorf. Ab Reisdorf dann nach Norden unter der Rodelbahn entlang auf den Finnewanderweg, an seinem Ende dann die Treppen hoch zur Burg. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9198871881/]
	
 
[/URL]
Wir hatten Glück und wurden 5 Minuten nach 10:00 Uhr eingelassen. Den Stempel holten wir uns in der Burgschenke. Im Westen wurde es jetzt schon etwas dunkler, so machten wir uns ohne großen Aufenthalt weiter zur Mühle und dann auf der Straße nach Norden über Eckhartsberga Lindenberg und Frankroda nach Schimmel. Am dortigen Feuerwehrdepot, das ein schönes Apoldaer Wandbild ziert, eine kurze Fotopause. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9198871185/]
	
 
[/URL]
Passte ja zu unseren Trikots. 
Nach der kurzen Fotopause wieder aufgesessen und weiter nach Steinbach. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9201650364/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9198870735/]
	
 
[/URL]
Dort stießen wir auf die Saale-Unstrut-Acht und folgten der Ausschilderung bis zum Hotel Bibermühle in Bad Bibra, hier den zweiten Stempel. Einmal um das Hotel gefahren und noch schnell im Werksverkauf der dortigen Käserei Räucherkäse in den Rucksack geladen. Mit ein wenig mehr Gewicht ging es dann durch das Biberbachtal weiter bis nach Burgscheidungen. Reinhard1 fehlte noch der Stempel aus dem Café Cosel im Schloss Burg Scheidungen, so machten wir noch einen kurzen Abstecher dorthin. Zurück ging es dann auf dem Unstrutradweg bis zum gesperrten Abschnitt an den Kalkhängen kurz vor Dorndorf.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9198870169/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9201649416/]
	
 [/URL]



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9201649174/]
	
 
[/URL]
Dieser Abschnitt ist nunmehr mit großen Betonringen für den Duchgangsverkehr komplett gesperrt. Der Umweg ist ausgeschildert und führt oberhalb der Kalkhänge entlang. Ab Dorndorf war es dann nicht mehr allzu weit bis zu unseren heutigen Ziel Laucha Bahnhof. Dort ging es dann mit der Burgenlandbahn retour in die Heimatorte. 
Mit dem Wetter hatten wir wider Erwarten großes Glück gehabt. Leicht bewölkt, aber überwiegend Sonne und dabei schwülwarm, was nicht so prickelnd war. 
War aber eine schöne kurze und schnelle Stempeltour, die uns doch sichtlich Spaß bereitet hatte.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
am Mittwoch, den 10.07. findet eine 10 Stempeltour für den Radlerpass vom Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. statt.
Treffpunkt: Braunsbedra Hafen Aussichtsturm.
Startzeit:  09:00 Uhr
Folgende Stempelstellen werden angefahren:
StSt 09; StSt 37; StSt 41; StSt 05; StSt 07; StSt 11; StSt 12; StSt 13; StSt 15; StSt 38;
Die Tour führt durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst. Große Pause in Wangen bei Moni.
Rucksackverpflegung und genügend zum Trinken mitführen.
Länge der Strecke, unter 100 km 99,9 ohne Anreise zum Startpunkt.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
hier mal ein Zustandsbericht vom Saaleradweg Saalfeld- Bernburg von einem Fahrer, der die Strecke in den letzten 6 Tagen gefahren ist zu Information.
Zitat Anfang:
_"1. Nachdem ich in den letzten 6 Tagen den Saaleradweg in dem gesamten, für den  Tourismus wichtigen Abschnitt "Saalfeld- Bernburg", gefahren bin:
- kann ich  feststellen:
- die Qualität des Radweges hat sich auch im letzten Jahr  deutlich verbessert. Besonders positiv hervorzuheben sind in Sachsen Anhalt die  Bereiche Leuna, Weißenfels und Halle.
- die Ausschilderung des Radweges ist  in Thüringen vorbildlich: sehr häufig werden Vollwegweiser mit Orts- und km  Angaben verwendet. Nicht nur der Saaleradweg ist als solcher ausgeschildert,  sondern auch Orte und POI's, die vom Radweg aus erreichbar sind.

+ ich mußte (leider) feststellen:
- die, mit Abstand, schlechtesten Wegeabschnitte  befinden sich: Planena (Halle), Rattmannsdorf (Schkopau), Döblitz, ganz extrem  und einmalig: Wettin. Weit unter Durchschnitt ist auch der Radweg  durch Merseburg (Leuna- Straße - Leuna und Klärwerk- Hundewiese).
- die  Ausschilderung entspricht im Bereich ST z.Zt. meist nicht den allg. Standards  oder ist teilweise nicht mehr vorhanden. Dies betrifft insbes. die Bereiche Bad  Kösen- Naumburg, Merseburg und Schkopau. Hier zeichnet sich aber eine Lösung ab: Herr  Beyersdorfer hat zugesagt, den gesamten Saaleradweg in Kürze neu auszuschildern,  bzw. diese zu überarbeiten.

2. Hochwasserschäden zwischen Fähre Brachwitz  (Halle) und Bernburg.

2.1 Man kann den Saaleradweg zwischen Halle und  Bernburg befahren, die Einschränkungen sind jedoch größer, als im gesamten  Abschnitt Saalfeld- Halle.
2.2. Rothenburg vor der Fähre: Radweg an der Saale  entlang (500m) etwas schlammig, ausgewaschen: Ausweich: parallel führenden  Asphaltweg benutzen. 
2.3. vor Mukrena/ Alsleben: wasssergebundene  Oberfläche, etwa 1km Länge, Oberfläche ausgewaschen. akzeptabel befahrbar; muß  neu geschottert werden (km 28- 29).

2.4. gesamte Aue zwischen Plötzkau  und Gröna, km 38,5 bis 42. Fast der gesamte Weg ist verschlammt, bisher nicht  geräumt (Baum liegt quer), mit Trekkingrad, Reiserad, Kinderanhänger, Gepäck,  etc. nicht befahrbar. Da nicht mit einer schnellen Trocknung des Weges gerechnet  werden kann, ist die Ausschilderung einer Umleitung dringend erforderlich.  
Zurück sind wir ab Gröna Brücke auf dem Weg über Plötzkau  (km  56-58). Dieser Weg war deutlich besser; allerdings mußten hier auch noch drei  "Feuchtbiotope" überwunden werden. Wer ganz sicher sein will, fährt ab Plötzkau,  bzw. Bernburg über die L 63 und Aderstedt! 
Achtung, der bei km 51,5  abzweigende Radweg "Drei Burgen", der nach Aderstedt führt, steht noch unter  Wasser und ist absolut nicht befahrbar!!

2.5. Aue vor Bernburg, etwa bei  km 46, ein km Länge: teilweise schlammig, "noch" befahrbar, könnte mit wenig  Aufwand befestigt werden.
2.6. Rückweg linksseitig der Saale bis Gröna  Saalebrücke. Oberfläche ist deutlich besser, als rechtsseitig der Saale! Ist  alternativ zum ausgeschilderten Saaleradweg zu empfehlen. Nur der 1te km ab  Bernburg ist geschottert, geringe Schäden, problemlos zu befahren. Danach ist  alles asphaltiert und gut befahrbar bis Gröna."
Zitat Ende
_


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Juli 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wir waren Teilnehmer an der MZ-Radpartie Tour 4 über 77 km.



Ich war auch dabei, allerdings mit so einer komischen gelben Weste. Den Fixie Fahrer habe ich auch gesehen.

Nico.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich war auch dabei, allerdings mit so einer komischen gelben Weste. Den Fixie Fahrer habe ich auch gesehen.
> 
> Nico.


Nun ja es war wohl kein richtiger, der hatte nämlich eine Bremse am Vorderrad und das geht ja wohl nun gar nicht für einen Fixiefahrer,
denn Fixiefahrer haben einen Bremshandschuh zu haben.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
heute war ich mal auf Wanderung im Huy. Ich war noch nie in diesem Höhenzug gewesen und muss sagen einfach Klasse das Waldgebiet.
Gestartet bin ich am Jägerhof am Röderteich, dann weiter zur Räuberhöhle und auf verschlungenen Pfaden hoch zum Kloster Huysburg. Über das Schloss Röderhof dann wieder zum Jägerhof, hatte schon großen Hunger und Durst. Essen ist dort sehr schmackhaft und auch preiswert, kann ich nur empfehlen.
Den Huy werde ich in nächster Zeit mit dem Bike einen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juli 2013)

Das ist soooo "yesterday". Heute fahren die Coolen ohne Bremsen mit Freilauf. Brauchen nur aller 2 Monate neue Schuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (7. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Das ist soooo "yesterday". Heute fahren die Coolen ohne Bremsen mit Freilauf. Brauchen nur aller 2 Monate neue Schuhe.


 
Sorry Udo1 für OT.
Wahrscheinlich müssen diese Typen traumatische Kindheitserlebnisse mit dem Bobbycar bzw. Dreirad (Urfixie) durch Fixiefahren verarbeiten


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Juli 2013)

Erst im Huy zu wandern und mit der Wegekenntnis dann Rad zu fahren ist wohl sinnvoll. Wir waren dieses Frühjahr mit den Rädern dort, so als Teil einer Tagesetappe, und ich fand es von den Wegen her nicht so prall, wir haben wohl nicht die richtigen erwischt. Aber die Ausblicke waren es schon wert.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Erst im Huy zu wandern und mit der Wegekenntnis dann Rad zu fahren ist wohl sinnvoll. Wir waren dieses Frühjahr mit den Rädern dort, so als Teil einer Tagesetappe, und ich fand es von den Wegen her nicht so prall, wir haben wohl nicht die richtigen erwischt. Aber die Ausblicke waren es schon wert.


Ja, habe einige schöne schmale Wege gefunden, die noch nicht in meinem Kartenwerk und bei OSM eingetragen waren. Die Tour ist schon geplant, wobei alle Sehenswürdigkeiten angefahren werden die der Huy so zu bieten hat.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Juli 2013)

Du hast Recht, hatte mit OSM geplant. Und vom "Hauptkamm" wollten wir nicht runter, da wären gleich die Höhenmeter futsch gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juli 2013)

@ leffith,
wann soll den morgen die Feierabendrunde starten, wo ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## leffith (8. Juli 2013)

@Udo
Ich schlage mal vor gegen 18:00 Uhr am oberen Ende der Junkersstrasse. Da kreuzen sich unsere Wege.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juli 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> @_Udo_
> Ich schlage mal vor gegen 18:00 Uhr am oberen Ende der Junkersstrasse. Da kreuzen sich unsere Wege.


Bin da.


----------



## leffith (9. Juli 2013)

Na dann bis heute Abend.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
heute fand wieder eine Stempeltour statt, es ging um 5 Stempel. Treffpunkt war 09:00 Uhr Aussichtspunkt Hafen Braunsbedra. Um 08:00 Uhr holten mich in Merseburg, Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein ab. Gemeinsam ging es zum westlichen Ortsausgang von Merseburg, hier wartete schon Bikermario auf uns. Zu viert dann nach Frankleben zum Geiseltalsee und auf dem Rundweg bis nach Neumark zum Aussichtsturm. Reinhard1 wartete schon auf uns und putzte schon mal ein wenig sein Bike, als wir ankamen.





 Zu fÃ¼nft sind wir dann auf der Umleitung des Radweges zum oberen Rundweg am Ortsausgang Krumpa gefahren. Der Rundweg ist in diesem Abschnitt gesperrt, man ist dabei die BÃ¶schung zu befestigen.









 In MÃ¼cheln habe ich heute mal einen neuen Weg getestet und zwar die Wenden StraÃe und Weg hoch bis zur Neuen StraÃe, nÃ¶rdlich MÃ¼cheln. Dann auf der Schnellrodaer StraÃe (Kopfstenpflaster)





 nach SÃ¼dwesten bis zur K2163 und auf dieser nach Westen weiter bis auf HÃ¶he der drei Ã¤lteren GittermastwindrÃ¤der. Hier bogen wir auf einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg ab




 und fuhren nach Westen bis zur ICE-Strecke am Osterbergtunnel bei Kalzendorf weiter. 






In der dortigen GaststÃ¤tte âZum frÃ¶hlichen Zecher- gab es dann den ersten Stempel des heutigen Tages fÃ¼r Reinhard1. Unsere Fahrt fÃ¼hrte uns auf einem Wirtschaftsweg am Ostrand von Kalzendorf nach Norden. 






Nach 1 km bogen wir 90Â° nach westen ab und Ã¼berquerten am Ende des Weges die B180. Weiter auf einen Feldweg, der einigermaÃen vom hohen Gras befreit wurde, nach Nordwesten. 






Nach 1,2 km bogen wir nach Norden ab, man konnte den Weg noch gut fahren. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte schnurstracks nach Norden am Westrand von GÃ¶hritz vorbei bis zum Nordrand dieser Ortschaft. Hier dann 90Â° 857 Meter nach Westen auf altem Pflaster, dann wieder 90Â° nach Norden abgebogen. 










Das Gras auf dem Weg wurde zusehends dichter und hÃ¶her, wir kamen aber noch einigermaÃen gut voran. 










Am Ende stieÃen wir auf den Holzweg und der Zustand des Weges verbesserte sich enorm. So rollten wir dann in Querfurt, kurz vor dem Kreisel Abzweig Burg Querfurt ein. Reinhard1 und Bikermario holten sich in der Stadtinfo noch ihren Stempel. Erich, Harti und ich warteten am Kreisel auf die RÃ¼ckkehr der beiden. Nach einigen Minuten des Wartens waren wir wieder vollzÃ¤hlig und rollten auf dem Radweg an der L172 Richtung Ziegelrodaer Forst. 






Im Leimbacher Hof wollten wir den dritten Stempel holen, war heute aber leider geschlossen, so fuhren wir weiter zum Campingplatz Hermannseck, dort gibt es den gleichen Stempel. Da ich vom letzten Jahr wusste, wo die Chefin ihren Wohnsitz hat, steuert ich sofort ihr Haus an und sie war anwesend und drÃ¼ckte uns den Stempel in das Nachweisheft. Jetzt tauchten wir in den Ziegelrodaer Forst ein. Wir folgten der Ausschilderung Richtung Himmelscheibe und folgten der FinkenstraÃe weiter. 






An der Kreuzung WendelsteinstraÃe- KohlenstraÃe bogen wir auf die KohlenstraÃe ab. Nach 1,1 km kamen wir an eine Kreuzung, wo ich nach Westen hin abbog. Jetzt ging es bergab. Wir Ã¼berquerten das Lange Gestell, da sah ich links in den Wald abzweigend einen gemÃ¤hten Weg. 






Den war ich noch nie gefahren, sofort optimierte ich meine geplante Strecke. Es ging eigentlich ganz gut und unserer Schmalreifenfahrer Harti und Erich konnten diesen Abschnitt auch noch gut fahren. Als der Weg dann einen Bogen machte, der ging wieder hoch zum Langen Gestell, bog ich auf einen Weg der nach SÃ¼dosten hin fÃ¼hrte ab. Zu anfangs fuhr er sich ausgezeichnet, dann kamen die Brennnesseln, die mannshoch wuchsen dazu. 





Mir machte das mit meinen 29 ziger Reifen nichts aus, aber dieser Weg war nicht so optimal fÃ¼r meine beiden Schmalreifenbegleiter. 






Aber auch dieser Weg war ja mal zu Ende und wurde wieder besser. Am Ende des Weges stieÃen wir auf einen gut ausgebauten Waldweg, den wir nach SÃ¼den bis zum Waldrand folgten. 






Am Waldrand folgten wir dann einen Wanderweg 1,1 km nach SÃ¼dosten





 bis in HÃ¶he des dortigen Weinberges. Dort verlieÃen wir den Weg und zwÃ¤ngten uns zwischen Zaun des Weinberges und GebÃ¼sch nach SÃ¼den runter 





bis zur alten StraÃe MemlebenâWendelstein. In Memleben Ã¼berquerten wir die Unstrut und fuhren zum Kloster, wo es einen weiteren Stempel gab. Auf dem Unstrutradweg 






sind wir dann nach Wangen in Marias Gute Stube. Mittagspause bei Kartoffeln mit Senfeiern. 










Hat lecker geschmeckt. 






Reinhard1 verabschiedete sich dort von uns, er fuhr noch hoch zur Arche Nebra holte sich dort noch seinen fehlenden Stempel und fuhr dann mit der Burgenlandbahn nach WeiÃenfels zurÃ¼ck. Wir folgten den Unstrutradweg weiter 










bis Karsdorf, hier gab es an der Kanustation noch einen Stempel fÃ¼r Bikermario. Danach Ã¼ber Karsdorf auf dem Radweg den Hang des Unstruttals hoch bis nach Steigra. 
Von Steigra wieder nach Kalzendorf und jetzt auf der asphaltierten StraÃe neben der ICE- Strecke weiter nach Nordosten. 





_(Es werden schon die ersten Gleise verlegt)_
Wir mussten noch die StÃ¶bnitz auf unseren Weg passieren, da ich aber vor einigen Wochen schon mal diese Strecke gefahren bin, wusste ich, dass es dort eine BrÃ¼cke gab. 





_(Am Ende sollte die BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die StÃ¶bnitz sein)_
Wir erreichten die ICE-BrÃ¼cke, die Ã¼ber das StÃ¶bnitztal fÃ¼hrt, aber es war keine BrÃ¼cke mehr Ã¼ber die StÃ¶bnitz vorhanden. Im Zuge der Renaturalisierung wurde die BehelfsbrÃ¼cke wieder entfernt. Nun der Wasserstand war nicht sehr hoch und mit gegenseitiger UnterstÃ¼tzung wurde auch dieses Hindernis Ã¼berwunden. 




_(Das ist sie noch nicht)_





_(Man schaut etwas unglÃ¤ubig)_










Auf der Nordseite der StÃ¶bnitz erreichten wir wieder die asphaltierte BaustraÃe und folgten dieser weiter bis Klobikau. In Niederklobikau verlieÃen wir dann die L163 und folgten dann der Ausschilderung zum neuen Schwarzeicheradweg. 
















_(An der dortigen SchutzhÃ¼tte wurde noch eine kurze Rast eingelegt.)_
Diesen folgten wir bis nach Freiimpfelde, wo sich Erich von uns verabschiedete. Wir letzten drei fuhren dann weiter in Richtung Airpark und beendeten hier die heutige Tour Ã¼ber 110 km. 
Mir hat die Tour gefallen. Ich habe einige unbekannte Abschnitte kennengelernt, hatte nette Mitfahrer, wobei Erich und Harti mich sicherlich an einigen Stellen der Strecke innerlich verflucht haben. Das Wetter hat gut mitgespielt und den am Nachmittag sehr starken Wind haben wir nur von der Seite zu spÃ¼ren bekommen.
Allen Teilnehmern der Tour noch eine schÃ¶ne Woche. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bei einer der nÃ¤chsten Touren wieder.
Die Strecke gibt es hier:http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=snymtnruekenifzy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
heute ging es mit Bikemaus79 auf Stempeltour. Wir mussten noch einmal die Stempelstelle in Lützen und Rippach anfahren, die hatten beim letzten Besuch geschlossen gehabt.
Pünktlich, wie immer, um 09:00 Uhr war Bikemaus79 bei mir. Wir fuhren dann auch gleich los in Richtung Leuna und dann auf den Saaleradweg bis Bad Dürrenberg. Über den Apothekerberg ging es durch das Gradierwerk. Wir folgten dann der Leipziger Straße bis zum Abzweig Balditzer Straße. Auf dieser dann weiter bis zum Radweg am Ellerbach. Den folgten wir über Teuditz bis nach Kauern. In Kauern dann auf den Wanderweg, der am rechten Ufer des Ellerbaches entlang führt nach Zöllschen.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9261406405/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9261405447/]
	
 
[/URL]
Ab Zöllschen dann weiter auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Lützen. Im dortigen Eiskaffee Toscana dann den ersten Stempel und einen Kaffee, es war ganz schön frisch. Die Sonne meinte es heute nicht so gut mit uns. Lützen verließen wir auf der Schwesswitzer Straße 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9261405129/]
	
 
[/URL]
nach Westen bis Schwesswitz. Nördlich Bothfeld dann weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg über die BAB 38 bis nach Rippach. Hier in der Gaststätte zum "Weißen Schwan dann den zweiten Stempel. Rippach verließen wir auf den Wanderweg zum Denkmal  des am 01.05.1813 tödlich getroffenen französischen Marschall Bessieres.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9264181520/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9261404487/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9264180742/]
	
 
[/URL]
Auf dem Rippachradweg dann weiter über Dehlitz nach Weißenfels. Dort haben wir die Saale auf der Pfennigbrücke überquert
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9264180382/]
	
 
[/URL]
_(Diese großen Tiere scheint es am Bootsanleger wohl zu Hauf zu geben)_

und sind durch die Neustadt bis zum Heuweg. Auf dem neuen Radweg dann weiter über Tagewerben und Reichhardswerben 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9261403229/]
	
 
[/URL]
_(Dieser Abschnitt, westlich Reichhartswerben, ist leider noch nicht ausgebaut)_

zum Südfeldsee, südliches Ufer weiter. Am Ostufer des Sees dann bis nach Beuna. Ab Beuna nach Norden bis zum Airpark. Hier beendeten wir unsere 60-km-Kurztour. Bikemaus79 wird dann wohl so insgesamt um die 70 km gefahren sein. 
Es war wieder eine sehr schöne Tour mit Bikemaus79. Dir eine schöne Woche bis zum nächsten Donnerstag zur Tour durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
am heutigen Freitagvormittag bin ich mit Bonsaibikerin, um 09:30 Uhr zu einer Runde um den Wallendorfer See aufgebrochen. Der erste Teil führte uns zum Saaleradweg, den wir bis Merseburg Neumarktbrücke folgten. Dort über die Brücke und am rechten Saaleufer weiter zur Schleuse. Der Radweg an der Schleuse und dem Schleusenkanal ist nun fertiggestellt. Am Ende des Schleusenkanals ging es dann über die Brücke des Mittelkanals nach Meuschau. Meuschau wurde nach Nordosten hin durchquert und auf der für den Verkehr gesperrten Straße bis zur L183 weiter gerollt. Über Lössen gelangten wir an das Südufer des Wallendorfer Sees. Ich entschloss mich heute mal für eine andere Variante der Umrundung, nicht auf dem Hauptweg, sondern auf den Trampelpfaden,










 die sich am Ufer hinzogen. Was durchaus mehr Spaß bereitet hat. Es war mal eine andere Sichtweise auf den See. 
















Hart am Ufer und durch hohes Gras gelangten wir zum Ostufer, dort wo sich der Überlaufkanal Raßnitzer See zum Wallendorfer See befindet. Den konnten wir heute leider nicht überwinden, er führte zu viel Wasser. 






Also hoch zum Hauptweg und über die Brücke auf der rechten Seite des Kanals wieder zum Seeufer zurück. Jetzt folgte eine Geschicklichkeitsfahrt durch das dortige Unterholz, dem Schilf und dem losen Steingeröll. 











Gut, dass wir die Jacken noch anhatten, die Dornen der Brombeerranken hätten uns ganz schön zerkratzt. Nach ca. 200 Metern mussten wir dann auf einen breiteren Weg, der auch parallel zum Ostufer entlangführt, ausweichen. Dieser Weg führte uns dann zum Hirschberg, 






der wurde natürlich auch erklommen. Die Sicht war einigermaßen





 und so hatten wir doch noch einen guten Rundumblick über Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See bis zur Elsteraue. 










Den oberen Downhill mussten wir heute leider auslassen, er war zu sehr zugewachsen, so begnügten wir uns mit der unteren Abfahrt vom Hirschberg. Wir folgten den Hauptweg weiter nach Westen und bogen ca. 300 Meter hinter dem Hirschberg in das Waldstück nach Norden hin ab.





 Ich hatte die Absicht mich auf einen nicht in der Karte eingezeichneten Weg nach Norden durchzuschlagen. Der erste Abzweig erwies sich als Sackgasse, der zweite Abzweig war schon besser. Das letzte Stück, ca. 10 Meter durch das Unterholz, wurde geschoben. Wir erreichten den Rand des Waldstückes und ich wusste auch, wo der Weg war, den ich ansteuern wollte. Luftlinie ungefähr 40 Meter vor uns. 






Aber zwischen uns und dem Weg noch mannshohes Gras und Schilf. Fahren nicht möglich, schieben war aber drin. 






Aber nach wenigen Metern wurde der Untergrund immer feuchter, das Wasser war schon zu sehen. Noch ein wenig am Rand nach Osten hätte ja eine trockene Stelle zum Überqueren sein können, war aber nicht. 










Also wieder retour zum Weg, von dem wir abgebogen waren und diesen weiter bis zum Nordufer des Wallendorfer Sees gefolgt. Jetzt folgten wir den Rundweg weiter bis zum Ortsrand von Burgliebenau und fuhren auf dem Radweg am Westufer zwischen See und Kiesgrube in Richtung Lössen weiter. Nördlich Lössen erreichten wir wieder die L183 und fuhren auf dieser wieder über Meuschau zurück zur heimatlichen Dusche. 
Es waren heute zwar nur rund 28 km, aber dafür purer Spaß.
Das war es für dieses Wochenende mit dem Biken. Ab heute ist Enkelwochenende mit Wandern im Harz, damit er am Sonntag seine goldene Harzer Wandernadel bekommt.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
das Juligrillen der BRUSTGURTFAHRER findet am 23.07. 19:00 Uhr am Südfeldsee Rastplatz Baggerschaufel Großkayna statt.
*Mit dabei bis jetzt:*
udo1
leffith
Bonsaibikerin
Andi65
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13771


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
für alle rüstigen Rentner, Pensionäre, Urlauber und die Zeit und Lusthaben.
Morgen 09:30 Uhr Start zur Tour vom Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg nach Goseck, Stempelstelle. Anschließend Olympiadownhill auf der Gosecker Rennstrecke, weiter durch die An und Abstiege des Gosecker Waldes Richtung Freyburg- Neue Göhle und zurück nach Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
  am Mittwoch, den 17.07. eine Stempeltour für den Radlerpass.
  Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Teuchern um Punkt 10:17 Uhr
  Von Teuchern nach Hollsteitz- Droyßig- Dietendorf- Wetterzeube- Weißenborn-Roda- Osterfeld- Beuditz- Mertendorf- Schönburg- Leißling.
  Länge der Strecke: 60 km
Ab Merseburg mit Hopperticket bis Zeitz Abfahrt 09:36 Uhr Merseburg Bahnhof
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14177


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juli 2013)

Nur mal so eine Frage. Gibt das merseburger Umland nicht mehr her? Wenn ich mir die Fotos so anschaue, dann sieht das aus, als ob ihr garkeine "richtigen" MTB Trails habt. Es sieht mehr danach aus, als ob ich das auch mit dem Crosser fahren könnte.

Bitte nicht als abwertend verstehen. Es sieht auf den Fotos einfach so aus.

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage. Gibt das merseburger Umland nicht mehr her? Wenn ich mir die Fotos so anschaue, dann sieht das aus, als ob ihr garkeine "richtigen" MTB Trails habt. Es sieht mehr danach aus, als ob ich das auch mit dem Crosser fahren könnte.
> 
> Bitte nicht als abwertend verstehen. Es sieht auf den Fotos einfach so aus.
> 
> Nico.


Genauso ist es leider Nico. Kannst alles mit dem Crosser fahren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juli 2013)

Hm... dann kommt doch einfach in Richtung Halle. So weit ist das von Merseburg auch nicht und hier gibt es den ein oder anderen schönen Trail (wie ich kürzlich auch herausfinden durfte).


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
wie schon angekündigt ging es heute nach Goseck und dann über dem Olympiadownhill durch den Gosecker Forst weiter in Richtung Alte Göhle und nach Merseburg zurück.
Mit dabei war Bonsaibikerin. Um 09:30 Uhr trafen wir uns am Parkplatz Airpark. Da keiner weiter am Treffpunkt war fuhren wir auf dem Radweg zur Heerstraße und über das alte Militärgelände zur Geusaer Straße. Hier folgten wir den ökumenischen Pilgerweg in Richtung Frankleben und Runstedter See. Es war schon ordentlich Betrieb auf dem Pilgerweg. Wir überholten etliche Pilger, deren Etappenziel heute Freyburg war. Ab dem Runstedter See dann weiter auf dem Pilgerweg, 











über Rossbach nach Pettstädt zum Luftschiff. 












Auf der alten KAP-Straße sind wir dann durch die Getreidefelder nach Markröhlitz reingerollt und begaben uns in den dortigen Tante Emma Laden zum Kaffeetrinken. Der Kaffee und der Mohnkuchen schmeckte vorzüglich. Wir sind dann anschließend die Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Goseck hochgefahren. Im InfoPunkt des Sonnenobservatoriums holten wir uns den Stempel für den Radlerpass. 






Ab hier dasnn durch den Schlosshoff auf der alten Gosecker Rennstrecke am Hang zur Saale entlang 











nach Westen Richtung Bärenhöhle 





















und dann zum Olympiadownhill. Der Anfang war etwas heftig, Dornenranken legten sich uns in den Weg, dann noch eine Schikane in Form von aufgeschichteten Baumstämmen. 






Gleich dahinter ging es dann aber ordentlich zur Sache, der Downhill begann und war dazu noch trocken. 






Also Sattelstütze runter und rein in den Steilhang. Der Downhill wurde zu 90% überwunden- _im Schieben_. 






Aber die restlichen 10% sind wir gefahren. 






Nach dem wir dann aus dem Wald auf die Wiese kamen wandten wir uns nach rechts den Hang rauf zu. 






Wir hielten uns immer schön links. Anfangs war der Weg noch gut fahrbar, dann wuchs er zu, 






dazwischen Schlammabschnitte die Räder kurzzeitig zum Durchdrehen verleiteten.




Wir kamen dann aber ohne größere Probleme auf dem Höhenweg, an den wir bis zur Straße hin folgten. 






Gegenüber der Straße verläuft ein Wiesenweg durch die Getreidefelder zum Waldstück westlich der L205. 






Den folgten wir bis zum Waldrand. Jetzt bogen wir nach Norden ab auf den Neuenburg Wanderweg und tauchten in das dortige Waldstück ein. Am rechten Waldrand befindet sich eine Grillhütte, wo wir eine kurze Rast einlegten. 






Es war schon ordentlich warm geworden. Ich entschloss mich ab hier den Weg nicht weiter nach Norden zu folgen, sondern schlug den Weg nach Westen durch den kühlen Wald ein. 






Aber der Weg bog dann auf einer Wiese nach Süden einen Berg hoch ab. dazu hatte ich heute keinen Bock, ich fuhr einfach auf der Wiese am Waldrand weiter 






nach Westen bis wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg trafen. Den folgten wir nach Norden, 






wo er urplötzlich auf einer Wiese endete. 






Vor uns dann ein Rapsfeld und in 100 Meter sah ich die Straße, die ich erreichen wollte. Ein zurück gibt es ja nicht, also nichts wie rein in das Rapsfeld. Nach 5 Metern Schieben ging nichts mehr. 






Man brauchte eine Machete, um dort durchzukommen. So ließ ich mein Adlerauge schweifen und es erspähte ca. 50 Meter westlich von uns ein Getreidefeld. Also zurück an den Wiesenrand 






und zum Getreidefeld. Der Zwischenraum zw. Rapsfeld und Getreidefeld war gerade ausreichend, um fahrend zur Straße zu kommen.




_(Einzelstehender Baum gleich Ziel Straße)_
 Wir mussten dann nur noch den Graben am Straßenrand überwinden und hatten es dann geschafft. Jetzt begann die Säuberung unserer Bekleidung. 

















Die Hacheln haben sich überall, sogar bis in die Schuhspitzen, breitgemacht. Es war mühevoll das Zeug zu entfernen, aber auch das wurde geschafft. Wir fuhren dann auf der Straße nach Dobichau und von dort nach Pödelist weiter. Den Ort verließen wir nach Norden hin durch die alte Göhle bis hoch zur Höhe, wo der Pilgerweg nach Freyburg verläuft. An der östlichen Waldkante der alten Göhle
















fuhren wir dann bis zum südlichen Ortseingang von Zeuchfeld weiter. Hier bogen wir auf die alte Straße nach Osten ab und folgten dieser,





 die dann in einem Wirtschaftsweg überging 










bis nach Rossbach. Hier trafen wir wieder auf den Pilgerweg, den wir dann bis Merseburg zurück folgten.













Am Ende waren es 62 km und 511 HM, dazu kam bei mir noch ein Totalausfall meines Tachos. Der im Rapsfeld seinen Geist aufgegeben hatte, Kabel abgerissen am Sensor, hatte immerhin 18 Jahre gehalten. 
Es war wieder mal eine schöne Tour, heute stellenweise etwas anders als üblich, hat aber Spaß gemacht. Dank an Bonsaibikerin, die mir wieder überall hin ohne zu murren gefolgt ist.
Morgen geht es durch das Elstertal hoch und runter, mal sehen wie das wird.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (17. Juli 2013)

Ja, Dank an Udo für die super Tour. Es war wirklich alles dabei was das Bikerherz begehrt, nur die Wasserdurchfahrt hat gefehlt. Dafür wurde jeder Gang den das Rad hergibt ordentlich genutzt.
Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour. Viel Spaß beim planen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
heute war Start um 10:15 Uhr in Teuchern am Bahnhof. Mir fehlten noch die Stempel von Wetterzeube, Osterfeld und Mertendorf, die wollten wir (Reinhard1, Jürgen und ich) abfahren.
Mit Hopperticket bin ich dann um 09:36 Uhr ab Merseburg nach WSF und von dort mit der Burgenlandbahn bis Teuchern weiter gefahren. Reinhard1 und Jürgen stiegen in Langendorf dazu. Vom Bahnhof Teuchern führte und der Weg erst einmal in den Ort hinunter. Wir sind am Stadtpark entlang zum südlichen Ortsausgang gefahren und folgten dann den Verlauf der Straße nach Trebnitz, die zum Vorwerk Lagnitz führt.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306518627/]
	
 
[/URL]
 Es war eine schöne alte gepflasterte Straße, die sich endlos den Berg hochzog. Am südlichen Ausgang vom Vorwerk Lagnitz verwandelte sich die Straße in einen Wirtschaftsweg, der mit Schotter jeglicher Größe nur so gespickt war. Ich wartete schon auf den Ruf, anhalten ich habe einen platten. Der kam aber sonderbarerweise nicht, war auch gut so, denn die Sonne brannte schon gar fürchterlich auf uns hernieder. Jürgen mit seinem 28 ziger hatte da schon so seine Probleme auf dem Schotter die Steigungen zu erklimmen.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306518323/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9309302802/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306517737/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306517147/]
	
 
[/URL]
Nach einigen Kilometern erreichten wir das Schnitzerdorf Hollsteitz, das nach Süden hin durchquert wurde. Die B180 wurde überquert und danach rollten wir etwas entspannter die Höhe runter nach Kirchsteitz. Der Fahrtwind bescherte uns die erste Abkühlung. Kirchsteitz verließen wir auf der Straße nach Droyßig, waren nur noch 2 km bis zur Stempelstelle Gaststätte im Schloss. Bei der Abfahrt merkte ich in der Kurve ein leichtes schwimmen am Hinterrad. Ich hielt an und stellte fest, ein schleichender Platter am Hinterrad. Die Luft reichte aber noch aus, um die letzten 500 Meter bis zur Gaststätte zu fahren. Währen sich meine beiden Begleiter den Stempel holten ein Eis in sich hinein schaufelten musste ich schnell den Schlauch wechseln, es war ein klassischer Durchschlag. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306516903/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306516545/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306516193/]
	
 
[/URL]
Das Eis war aufgeschleckt, ich war fertig mit dem Schlauchwechsel, so konnten wir dann auch gleich starten. Wir verließen Droyßig nach Süden auf dem Weg, der an der Schule entlang führt und fuhren bis zu der Obstplantage am nördlichen Elsterhang. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9309300692/]
	
 
[/URL]
Dann 692 Meter an der Obstplantage nach Osten und sofort den Hang runter und durch den Wald zur L193, die in diesem Bereich wegen Böschungsarbeiten voll gesperrt war. Auf der L193 786 Meter nach Osten bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Haynsburg. Auf dem Radweg am Südufer der Weiße Elster 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306515161/]
	
 
[/URL]
dann wieder nach Westen bis nach Dietendorf. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306514813/]
	
 
[/URL]
In der Gaststätte Zur Linde einen Stempel eintragen lassen und eine kurze Rast eingelegt bei isotonischen Getränken. Wir folgten den Elsterradweg weiter bis nach Wetterzeube und verließen auf der Weissenborner Straße Wetterzeube nach Norden hin. Auf dem Mühlweg näherten wir uns Weissenborn. Am Ostrand des Ortes gelangten wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der am nördlichen Ortsausgang liegt, 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9309299420/]
	
 
[/URL]
den folgten wir durch die Getreidefelder zum neuen Radweg bei Romsdorf. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306513901/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9309298140/]
	
 
[/URL]
Jetzt wurde es wieder etwas schneller auf der Radacht in Richtung Waldau bei Osterfeld. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9309297810/]
	
 
[/URL]
In Waldau verließen wir den Radweg und fuhren auf der K2647 nach Osterfeld. Mitten durch den Ort dann weiter bis zum Hotel Amadeus, hier Stempelstelle. Danach wieder runter in den Ort und auf der L200 nach Westen durch das Steinbachtal bis Löbitz. Ab Löbitz folgten wir den Radweg am Ufer des Steinbaches 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306512571/]
	
 
[/URL]
bis nach Beuditz. Ab hier dann weiter auf den ausgeschilderten Radweg bis Mertendorf. In der dortigen Gaststätte noch einen Stempel abgeholt und auf dem Mühlenwanderweg 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9309296712/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306510905/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306510621/]
	
 
[/URL]
über Wethau bis nach Schönburg weiter. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9306510117/]
	
 
[/URL]
Hier verabschiedete sich Jürgen von uns, er fuhr über die Henne nach Goseck weiter. Reinhard1 und ich machten jetzt Druck, denn mein Zug fuhr um 15:22 Uhr von Leißling ab und den wollte ich unbedingt erreichen. Um 15:18 Uhr stand ich am Bahnsteig und wartete schweißtriefend auf den Doppelstocker. Mit dem ich dann pünktlich um 15:44 Uhr in Merseburg, nach 60 km und 514 HM, einrollte.
Ja und morgen geht es mit Bikemaus79 durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst. 
  Die Tour findet ihr hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fahwmhntgtexjwpn


----------



## leffith (17. Juli 2013)

Ich war heute Abend mal schnell mit der Kamera am Geiseltalsee und habe den Sonnenuntergang fotografiert:




https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0ByP5LCYFnqWfYTJiQThobjZtdnM&usp=sharing


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo leffith,
wusste gar nicht dass du schon in der Zukunft lebst, aber schöne Bilder die du heute Abend so um 19:00 Uhr gemacht hast. Es ist aber erst 14:20 Uhr. Sollte deine Kamera ein falsches Datum anzeigen?


----------



## leffith (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo Udo,
Ohhh, ja sehe ich auch gerade. Die Uhr tickt irgendwie komisch. Werde sie wohl stellen müssen.


----------



## Kasebi (18. Juli 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend mal schnell mit der Kamera am Geiseltalsee und habe den Sonnenuntergang fotografiert:



Ich sehe nur eine Reihe Kreuze untereinander.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur eine Reihe Kreuze untereinander.


Klick mal auf den ganz unten stehenden Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
heute ging es mit Bikemaus79 auf eine 6 Stempeltour. Mit dem MDV-Tagesticket für zwei Personen konnten wir schon um 07:30 Uhr von Schkopau nach Querfurt mit der Burgenlandbahn fahren. Start zur eigentlichen Tour war dann um 08:25 Uhr am Bahnhof Querfurt. Die Stadtinformation in Querfurt war leider noch nicht geöffnet, sonst hätten wir heute 7 Einträge im Radlerpass gehabt. Also durch Querfurt und dann auf dem Radweg zum Campingplatz Hermannseck. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Da ich ja schon von etlichen Besuchen wusste, wo der Herrscher über den Stempel seinen Wohnsitz hat, bin ich auch gleich dorthin. Er war noch beim Frühstück und drückte auch sogleich den Stempel in den Radlerpass. Jetzt wurde es kühler, denn wir tauchten in den Ziegelrodaer Forst ein. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Wir mussten jetzt die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen, weil wir sonst von Mückenschwarm zu Mückenschwarm weitergereicht worden wären. Ab 20 km/h aufwärts haben die Biester keine Chance mehr zum Stechen. Wir sind gut durch den Forst gekommen, die Abfahrten waren auch angenehm zu fahren. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Als wir aus dem Wald traten, wunderte sich nur ein Weinbauer, als er uns sah. Er schaute etwas ungläubig, als wir am Weinberg talwärts in Richtung Memleben weiter fuhren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Meine Weg-Zeitberechnung passte wieder mal auf die Minute. Um 10:00 Uhr wollte ich in der Kaiserpfalz Memleben sein und um 09:59 Uhr waren wir vor Ort. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Bikemaus79 hat sich ihren Eintrag abgeholt, so konnten wir dann auch ohne Umschweife auf dem Unstrutradweg weiter 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

über Wangen-Nebra und Reinsdorf zur Kanustation in Karsdorf weiterfahren. Dort holte sie sich ihren dritten Eintrag für den heutigen Tag. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Von Karsdorf nach Burgscheidungen zum Kaffee Cosel im Schloss
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

 unterstützte uns der Rückenwind ein wenig, hier dann Stempel Nummer 4. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Weiter auf dem Unstrutradweg nach Laucha, gleich hinter der Brücke in der dortigen Gaststätte Nummer 5. Jetzt musste ich ein wenig Druck machen, den Zug um 12:30 Uhr in Freyburg wollte ich unbedingt erreichen. Über Weischütz 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

führte uns der Weg nach Freyburg in die Zeddenbachmühle, hier dann den sechsten und letzten Eintrag für den heutigen Tag. Den Bahnhof in Freyburg erreichten wir dann um 12:20 Uhr und konnten jetzt entspannt auf die Burgenlandbahn warten, 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

die auch pünktlich in den Bahnhof einfuhr und uns nach Naumburg zum Anschlusszug nach Hause brachte. Es war eine sehr schöne, entspannte Tour mit Bikemaus79, sie sah eine völlig neue Landschaft und mir hat es auch wieder Spaß gemacht. Denn zu zweit ist immer schöner zu fahren, als allein seine Runden zu drehen. 
Bis demnächst zu einer weiteren gemeinsame Tour.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=umdbxaqwrgvzufgf


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
wer Urlaub und Zeit sowie Lust hat kann ja am 24.07., um 09:25 Uhr Treffpunkt Merseburg Bahnhofsvorplatz, zu einer Tour zum Petersberg, über Schkopau und Halle mitkommen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=21281


----------



## Kasebi (20. Juli 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Juligrillen der BRUSTGURTFAHRER findet am 23.07. 19:00 Uhr am Südfeldsee Rastplatz Baggerschaufel Großkayna statt.
> *Mit dabei bis jetzt:*
> udo1
> ...



Bin endgültig raus. Habe diese Woche Spätschicht. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und guten Appetit
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
wer Lust zu einer kleinen 09:00 - 12:30 Uhr Sonntagsvormittagsrunde hat, soll um 09:00 Uhr am Parlplatz Airpark sein.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag habe ich mit Harti, vom Merseburger Radverein, eine lockere Runde, bevor die große Hitze zuschlagen würde, um den Geiseltalsee gedreht.
Start war 09:00 Uhr am Airpark. Von dort sind wir dann sofort zur Heerstraße und überholten bis zum Abzweig Goetheradweg, an der Ostseite der Klobikauer Halde, schon etliche Zweiradfahrer. Nach 35 Minuten erreichten wir das Nordufer des Sees. Ich entschloss mich für die leichtere Variante der Umrundung. Wir folgten also vom Nordufer im Uhrzeigersinn den Rundweg in Richtung Frankleben.
Bis Frankleben kamen uns schon etliche Zweiradfahrer mit teilweise sehr roten Gesichtern entgegen. 
Der Verkehr ab Frankleben bis zur Halde Pfännerhall wurde jetzt stärker. Aber Achtung in Höhe der Ostseite Radweg Pfännerhall ist eine Baustelle, eine Umgehung ist ausgeschildert. Aber heute war ja Sonntag und damit kein Baubetrieb vorhanden. 












Die zweite Baustelle beginnt dann ab Aussichtsturm Neumark/Braunbedra. Auch hier gibt es wegen der Böschungsarbeiten im Bereich Hafen einen ausgeschilderten Umgehungsweg, der vor Krumpa wieder auf den Rundweg trifft. 
















Wir fuhren weiter bis in den Bereich der Marina Mücheln. Jetzt hieß es aber aufpassen. Die Sonntagsfahrer vor uns beanspruchten die ganze Wegesbreite. Man sah uns kommen und drei Meter vor uns stieg man dann noch auf das Rad und versuchte dabei krampfhaft die Balance zu halten, was sich in Schlangenlinien über die Breite des Weges auswirkte. Wir konnten gerade noch so ausweichen. Also der Streckenabschnitt Marina bis zum Badestrand Stöbnitz war heute der gefährlichste Abschnitt unserer Tour. Aber dafür wurden wir mit sehr schönen Ausblicken über den azurblauen See, der glatt wie ein Kinderpopo vor uns lag entschädigt.




Weiter ging es zum Weinberg, wo schon die ersten Sonntagsradler die ersten Weinflaschen orderten und es sich dann auf dem Freisitz gemütlich machten. Wir machten uns aber ohne Aufenthalt weiter auf dem Weg, denn ab dem Weinberg geht es viele 100 Meter nur noch hangabwärts bis zum Abzweig des Goetheradweges nach Bad Lauchstädt. Nach Erreichen der Heerstraße folgten wir dieser bis nach Merseburg zum Startpunkt der Tour zurück.
Es war eine schöne Sonntagsvormittagstour, aber schnelle Runden an so einem Sommertag sind nicht drin, die sollte man in die Abendstunden verlegen.
Nun am Donnerstag ist um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark Start zu einer abendlichen Umrundung.
Wobei ich beim Überlegen bin, ob man nicht mal 8 Runden am Stück fahren sollte, das wären knappe 200 km. Der Start könnte am Abend sein und um 10:00 Uhr am nächsten Tag könnte man sich dann ja zur Ruhe begeben. Ist auf jeden Fall mal überlegenswert.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag machte ich einen Kurztripp nach Halle, hatte auf dem Markt was zu erledigen. Hier meine Eindrücke.
Ich folgte dazu den Saaleradweg über Schkopau nach Planena. In Planena bin ich dann in die Saale-Gerwische-Elsteraue nach Norden. Ich hatte schon Befürchtungen, dass ich nicht die Brücke über die Gerwische nutzen kann. Das letzte Mal vor einigen Wochen, wo ich da war, türmte sich das Treibgut meterhoch auf der Brücke, ein Durchkommen war unmöglich. Als ich eintraf, war ich überrascht, die Brücke war vom Treibgut befreit und gesäubert. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9341547955/]
	
 
[/URL]
Bin dann weiter auf dem Hauptweg zur sogenannten Schafsbrücke über die Weiße Elster zwischen Ammendorf und Beesen gelegen. Hier gab es auf der Strecke nur noch eine kleine Wasserdurchfahrt, die es zu überwinden galt. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9341547149/]
	
 
[/URL]
War nicht tief. 
Als ich dann am Kreisel Glauchaer Platz eintraf und auf die Grünphase wartete, wurde ich wohl schon als Hindernis angesehen, weil die meisten Radfahrer und Fußgänger bei Rot an mir vorbeifuhren und gingen. Nun ja wir aus der Provinz warten noch, wenn die Ampel Rot zeigt. Jetzt ist mir auch klar wenn Ramsauer vom Kampfradlern spricht. Auf der Rücktour auf dem Radweg an der B91 im Bereich der Großstadt musste ich mich dann noch um auf dem Radweg parkenden PKW schlängeln. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9344331644/]
	
 
[/URL]
Nur gut, dass der Besuch der Großstadt eher die Ausnahme für einen aus der Provinz stammenden Biker ist.


----------



## kalihalde (22. Juli 2013)

Udo1, vielen Dank für die aktuellen Wasserstandsmeldungen der Elsteraue . 
Wie sah es denn mit Mücken aus? Ach, die werden sich bei der Hitze bestimmt nicht rausgetraut haben.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Udo1, vielen Dank für die aktuellen Wasserstandsmeldungen der Elsteraue .
> Wie sah es denn mit Mücken aus? Ach, die werden sich bei der Hitze bestimmt nicht rausgetraut haben.


Genau so war es, keine Mücken bemerkt.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
werde mich jetzt langsam zum Treffpunkt für unserer heutige Hitzeetappe machen, es gilt Stempel 42, den letzten für den Radlerpass, vom Petersberg zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (24. Juli 2013)

na dann gute Fahrt und holt euch keinen Sonnenstich.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> na dann gute Fahrt und holt euch keinen Sonnenstich.


Eine große, hier nicht genannte Tageszeitung mit 4 Buchstaben, riet im Teil Gesundheit, bei solchem Wetter mit 5 Pulsschlägen weniger als sonst zu fahren. Nun da werden wir heute wohl die 100 Pulsschläge kaum überschreiten.


----------



## leffith (24. Juli 2013)

Ja, das ist wirklich besser so.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
heute wurde der Radlerpass für 2013 zum Abschluss gebracht. Der letzte Stempelabdruck wurde an der Stempelstelle Museum Petersberg eingetragen.
Dazu traf ich mich mir Reinhard1 um 09:25 Uhr am Bahnhofsvorplatz in Merseburg. Da er noch die Einträge von Merseburg, Schkopau, Halle und Petersberg benötigte, wählten wir Merseburg als Startpunkt. Es wurde langsam warm, als wir uns auf den Weg zur Stadtinformation Merseburg machten.




Als wir den Raum der Stadtinformation betraten, dachten wir, dass wir einen Schlag mit dem Hammer bekommen. Es waren gefühlte 10°C mehr als draußen im Raum. Wir beeilten uns mit dem Eindrücken des Stempels in Reinhards Pass, es gab nur einen Gedanken, nichts wie raus und weiter nach Schkopau zum Schlosshotel. Auf dem Saaleradweg dann nach Schkopau, im dortigen Schlosshotel holte er sich einen weiteren Eintrag. Weiter ging es auf dem Saaleradweg bis zur B91. Ich entschloss mich die Stadtinformation in Halle, über den thüringischen Bahnhof, anzufahren. Ist weniger Verkehr, kaum Lichtzeichenanlagen, man kommt eben schneller voran. In der Stadtinfo von Halle dann einen weiteren Eintrag für Reinhard. Von der Stadtinfo dann zum Mühlgraben und an der Saale zur Würfelwiese. Von dort zur Ziegelwiese und am Riveufer weiter bis zur Emil-Eichhorn-Straße. Auf der Seebener Straße zur B6. Hier war heute Verkehrschaos, weil ja die BAB 14 wegen der Beseitigung von Hitzeschäden in Richtung Magdeburg gesperrt war. In Höhe der 70 cent Bockwurstbude bogen wir dann nach Osten auf die  Mötzlicher Straße ab und folgten dieser bis zum Abzweig Verlängerte Mötzlicher Straße, die wir weiter folgten.




Der Weg führte uns zum Franzosenstein, den ich aber noch anders in Erinnerung hatte und nicht so, wie er jetzt verschandelt dasteht.




Wenn ich so etwas sehe, frage ich mich immer wieder, was will mir die oder derjenige mit diesen Farbschmierereien sagen. 
Auch wenn ich schon im siebenten Lebensjahrzehnt stehe, verstehe ich es leider nicht und das schlimme ist ich kann den oder die Sprayer auch nicht fragen. Wir folgten den Weg weiter und folgten dann am Ende des Franzosensteinweges einen Wirtschaftsweg, der uns zum östlichen Ortseingang von Gutenberg führte. 





Wir folgten aber nicht den Weg in den Ort, sondern den Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten, vom Ort weg. 










Die Sonne hatte die Luft jetzt aber schon ordentlich aufgeheizt, es machte langsam keinen Spaß mehr. In einem Bogen trafen wir dann wieder auf den Fuhneradweg in Höhe der Stallungen südlich der BAB14. 





Wir überquerten dann die BAB 14 und sahen noch die Abstellung der Hitzeschäden auf der Fahrtrichtung nach Magdeburg. 





Über Kütten ging es dann nach Nordwesten durch den Wald 





bis zur Petersberger Straße. Von dort dann noch gute 200 Meter bis zum Museum. Hier holte ich mir dann meinen Letzten von 42 Stempeleinträgen. Vom Museum dann schnell zur der isotonischen Verkaufsstelle am Petersberger Zoo, kurz vor dem Kletterpark. Ich glaube es kam gar nicht im Magen an, es verdampfte schon in der Speiseröhre von uns. Die Hitze wurde immer unerträglicher, so steuerte ich dann den Bahnhof Wallwitz an. Also nachts würde ich nicht allein dort auf einen Zug warten wollen, sieht echt verwegen aus das Umfeld, um nicht zu sagen trostlos. Mit dem HEX dann nach Halle und sofort weiter nach Merseburg und Weißenfels. Am Ende waren es dann doch noch 44 km mit vernachlässigenden 263 HM geworden. 
In dieser Woche soll es ja noch einen Tick wärmer werden, werde dann wohl die Donnerstagstour in die Abendstunden, so auf 19:00 Uhr verlegen müssen.
Also Morgen 19:05 Uhr Treffpunkt Merseburg/Airpark zur gemütlichen Feierabendrunde um den Geiseltalsee. Wer also Lust sollte dann am Treffpunkt warten.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
gestern fand ja noch das monatliche Grillen der BRUSTGURTFAHRER statt.
Es waren mit dabei:
Bonsaibikerin
udo1 mit Begleitung;
Andi65;
leffith;
Reinhard1 mit Begleitung
Ich brachte das Grillgut und einen Picknickgrill mit. Um 19:00 war Anzündzeit am Südfeldsee Rastplatz Baggerschaufel. 









Reinhard1 traf kurz nach uns mit dem Bike vom Baden kommend ein.




Die Kohle versuchte sich zum glühen zu bringen. In der Zwischenzeit lauschten wir den Trommelschlägen und dem Rufen, der auf dem See trainierenden, Drachenbootbesatzungen.




An diesem Abend wurden wir vom Grill sehr lange auf die Folter gespannt, er wollte einfach nicht auf Temperatur kommen.




Andi65 übernahm dann nochmal den Part des luftzufächerns und brachte ihn nochmal auf Temperatur.
Es war trotz Problemgrill wieder ein schöner Abend. Werde mal überlegen, ob wir beim nächsten Grillen nicht einen Mehrweggrill für uns arbeiten lassen sollten.
Oder im August mal wieder einen Pizzaabend am See, hat auch was, aber ohne italienische Rhythmen.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
muss meine Feierabendrunde, heute um 19:00 Uhr, leider känzeln. Ist was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
am 31.07. findet die nächste Wochentour statt.
Treffpunkt: Weißenfels Marktplatz Brunnen
Startzeit: 10:00 Uhr
Strecke: WSF-HHM-Deubener Halde- Maibachtal-Zeitz- Thierbachtalweg- Luckenau-  Eichberg-Vorwerk Lagnitz- Schelkbachtaltrail- Schortau- Krössuln- WSF
Streckenlänge: ca.60,5 km
Wer mitfahren möchte sollte dann am Treffpunkt sein.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14216


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
für den heutigen Tag hat die DB ja zur Besichtigung der Elstertalbrücke der neuen ICE-Strecke bei Planena eingeladen. Da dies ja wohl einmalig sein wird das Bauwerk mal von oben zu besichtigen, machte ich mich gegen 09:00 Uhr in voller Bikemontur zum Aufstieg an das Bauwerk. Es wurde aber schon leicht warm. Kurz nach 09:00 Uhr war ich am Ort des Geschehens. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9377842658/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9377842468/]
	
 
[/URL]
Vor mir eine etwas größere Menschenschlange, die alle das Bauwerk über einen Leiterturm besteigen wollten. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9375059713/]
	
 
[/URL]
Mein Bike konnte ich leider nicht mit hochnehmen, wäre auch etwas kompliziert gewesen mit dem 29 zöller die Treppen hoch zu klettern. Wobei, eine Fahrt über das Bauwerk hätte, eigentlich was gehabt, in Dörstewitz könnte man ja wieder runter. Aber ich machte mir schon so meine Gedanken, je näher ich zum Aufstieg kam und ich die Menschenschlange hochkraxeln sah. Ich würde wohl heute meinen inneren Schweinhund überwinden müssen, wenn ich auf diesen schmalen luftigen Turm hoch klettern würde. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9375059551/]
	
 
[/URL]
Also Hubschrauber fliegen mit der Bo oder der CH-53 oder der Transall macht mir nichts aus, nur Türme sind ein Graus, da habe ich extreme Höhenangst. So war ich auch froh als sich vor mir ein Mitarbeiter, der DB mit zwei Getränkekisten schob und somit vor mir den Aufstieg machte. Mein Blick ruhte auf die roten Getränkekisten und je höher ich kam, desto flauer wurde es in der Magengegend. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9375059369/]
	
 
[/URL]
Um es vorwegzunehmen, die hinter mir Folgenden brauchten ihre Kleidung nicht zu säubern. Als ich oben angelangt war, endlich wieder Platz und meine Stimmung verbesserte sich Zusehens. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9375058675/]
	
 
[/URL]
Als erstes stürzte ich mich auf die dort stehenden Wasserflaschen. Danach schaute ich mir das Bauwerk gründlich von oben an und genoss die super Aussicht über die Saale-Elsteraue. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9375058907/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9377841446/]
	
 
[/URL]
Nachdem mich noch eine freundliche Reporterin, von der MZ ausgefragt hatte, konnte ich die Aussicht von allen zugänglichen Punkten weiter genießen. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9377841200/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9375058351/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9377840894/]
	
 
[/URL]
Auch beim Abstieg hieß es dann wieder anstellen, aber runter ging es jetzt besser als hoch zu. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9375057929/]
	
 
[/URL]
Ich wagte dann auch einen Blick auf den Zufahrtsweg zum Besichtigungspunkt. Menschenmassen über Menschenmassen, die zum Aufstieg strömten. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9377840296/]
	
 
[/URL]
Ich schätze mal durchschnittliche Wartezeit, bis man oben ist, eine gute Stunde. Unten angekommen begann die Suche nach meinem mit zwei Schlössern gesicherten Bike. Ach ja zum Beißen gab es auch was, die Rostbratwurst mit Brötchen für 1,-. Ich schlug mich gegen den Besucherstrom dann zu meinem Rad durch, 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9375057415/]
	
 
[/URL]
es war noch da und machte mich dann schnell von der Baustelle. Man konnte jetzt richtig Platzangst bekommen. Die Hitze wurde jetzt auch unerträglich, aber die Retter standen ja parat, um Erste Hilfe zu leisten. So machte ich mich dann wieder auf zur B91, ein letzter Blick auf den Ort des Geschehens
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9377839914/]
	
 
[/URL]
 und dann wieder zurück unter die Dusche. Ich fand die Veranstaltung sehr gelungen. Solch eine Gelegenheit werde ich wohl nicht wieder bekommen, um dieses Gesamtbauwerk von oben Betrachten zu können.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust zu einer Feierabendtour um den Geiseltalsee heute Abend 18:00 Uhr? Treffpunkt Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg. Bei Gewitter kein Start.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
gestern Abend um 18:00 Uhr habe ich doch noch einen Mitfahrer gefunden, der mich auf einer Feierabendrunde um den Geiseltalsee begleitet hat. Es war Harti vom Merseburger Radverein. Bei leichtem Niesel ging es zum See, am nördlichen Seeufer. An diesem Abend mal entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn. Vom Weinberg dann die schnelle Abfahrt in Richtung Stöbnitz. Dies ist der Abschnitt, der von Skatern oft unterschätzt wird. Sie finden sich dann im Zaun in der Kurve wieder. Siehe Video.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9402827304/in/set-72157634856863141
 Der Niesel hörte dann ab Weinberg auf bis zum Ortseingang von Merseburg, dann begann es auf einem Mal heftig an zu regnen. Leicht durchnässt trafen wir dann wieder am Startpunkt ein, war trotz Wasser von oben eine schöne Abendtour gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2013)

@ Reinhard1,
werde morgen pünktlich sein, wir sind dann nur noch zu dritt. Bikermario hat sich ausgetragen, hatte aber schon damit gerechnet.


----------



## Udo1 (1. August 2013)

Hallo,
gestern nutzten wir das Biker freundliche Wetter zu einer Tour durch den Burgenlandkreis.
Da dem Reinhard1 noch die Stempel von Hohenmölsen und Zeitz für den Radlerpass fehlten, habe ich also eine Strecke in dieser Richtung geplant.
So traf ich mich dann mit Bikermario aus Merseburg, Reinhard1 und Jürgen aus WSF um 10:00 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in Weißenfels.
Zum warm werden sind wir nach dem Start die Schlossgasse hoch pedalliert. Der Puls stieg bei diesem Anstieg schon etwas an. Weißenfels verließen wir in östlicher Richtung auf der Seelauer Straße. Wir überquerten die BAB 9 und fuhren weiter durch den Ort Zorbau. 500 Meter nach dem Ortsausgang bogen wir nach Süden auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, den ich anders in Erinnerung hatte.




Man hatte ihm zwei Betonspuren verpasst, so kamen wir natürlich etwas schneller voran. Die Trasse führte uns bis Aupitz. Den Ort verließen wir in östlicher Richtung bis zum ersten Wirtschaftsweg, der nach Süden abbog. 










Vom Regen, der in den letzten Tagen gefallen war, merkten wir nichts mehr. Das Gras war gemäht worden, wir kamen gut voran. Dieser Weg führte uns Altköpsen und führte uns, was ich nur durch meine Mitfahrer erfuhr, nachdem wir im Ort anlangten, durch ein privates Grundstück. Nun ja es sah schon verwegen aus hinter dem alten zweistöckigen Haus. Im Ort war man am Ausbessern von Schlaglöchern, den Teer hatte ich noch dem Duschen in den Kniekehlen. Von Altköpsen gelangten wir ohne Übergang nach Köpsen und verließen diesen Ort in nordöstlicher Richtung. Nach 100 Metern auf Asphalt dann endlich wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden hin abgebogen. 
















Auch hier war das Gras gemäht worden. Der Weg wurde von Getreide und Rapsfeldern, die auf den Mähdrescher warteten, flankiert. 
Der Guide war gut gelaunt, wie man sehen kann.




Nach dem Auf und Ab über diverse Höhenzüge gelangten wir am Fuße des Burgberges von Hohenmölsen an. Nachdem wir die Rippach überquert hatten mussten wir den Burgberg hoch zum Altmarkt, da sich hier jetzt die Stadtinformation befindet.
Der Aufstieg war schon ein wenig Pulserhöhend.




Was auf diesem Foto gar nicht so richtig rüberkommt, bei mir waren die 90% meines max. Pulses schon überschritten.
Aber die Anstrengung war leider umsonst, die Stadtinformation hat bis zum 02.08. geschlossen. So holten wir uns eben im Hotel am Platz des Bergmanns einen Ersatzstempel. Unser Weg führte weiter durch die neue Siedlung, die für den abgebaggerten Dorf Großgrimma errichtet wurde. 




Weiter ging es dann nach Süden, am westlichen Rand von Jaucha vorbei bis zum alten Grubengelände Jaucha.




Nach einigen 100 Metern gelangten wir zum Recarbo Radweg, der von Zeitz bis zum Freizeitpark Pirkau (Mondsee bei Hohenmölsen) führt. 
Auf diesem Weg dann aber nur wenige 100 Meter weiter nach Süden. Am Abzweig des Radweges nach Südwesten Richtung Naundorf sind wir weiter nach Süden.










Ich wusste, dass wir jetzt auf eine hohe Aufschüttung stoßen werden, die wir im April noch unter Tragen und Heben der Räder überwinden mussten. Ich stellte mich schon in Gedanken darauf ein, eine Umgehung zu finden. Aber wie erfreut war ich, als ich sah, dass man einen Durchbruch geschaffen hatte.










Der Schlagbaum wurde schnell überwunden, so konnten wir auf der anderen Seite weiter den Trassenverlauf folgen.




Wir rollten weiter nach Süden, ein machte Blick nach hinten und sah noch alle in einigen Metern hinter mir fahren. Es rollte gut leicht hangabwärts sah legte ich schnell noch den 14. Gang ein. Am Ende des breiten Weges gabelte er sich nach links und rechts mehrmals. Ich bin dann geradeaus weiter, der Weg wurde enger und hatte teilweise nur noch Lenkerbreite. Das Unkraut und die Brennnesseln waren auch schon mannshoch gewachsen und reizten meine Füße ordentlich, soll ja wohl gut gegen Reuma sein.










Am Tunnel machte ich halt und erwartete mein Mitfahrer, die nach einigen Minuten immer noch nicht eintrafen. Da wurde ich dann doch schon ein wenig nervös, war etwas auf der Strecke passiert. Ich pfiff und ließ meine Stimme erschallen, keine Reaktion, bis auf einem Mal mein Handy erklang. Eine Stimme fragte mich, welchen Abzweig man weiter fahren muss, um zu mir zu kommen. Ich war erleichtert und ließ sie weiter nach Süden rollen.
Nach wenigen Minuten sah ich sie dann über die letzte Schikane hinter einer Kurve kommen.
















Nach dem Tunnel erreichten wir die L191, die nach Pirkau führt. Dieser Straße folgten wir 312 Meter nach Osten und bogen dann nach Südosten in das Waldgebiet des Maibaches ab. 




 Anfangs ging es gut voran, dann hatten sich aber einige Baumstämme quer zu unserer Fahrtrichtung gelegt, was wir gar nicht lustig fanden.










Mit einfach überspringen war es nicht getan, wir mussten die Räder schon ein wenig stemmen.
Am Ende des Waldes dann über eine große schon gemähte Wiese, parallel zum Maibach weiter bis zum Mühlenweg östlich von Unterschwöditz. Auf dem Mühlenweg dann nach osten und Süden bis Zangenberg. Weiter auf einen Trail durch den Laubwald, 




der Gedenkstein für den unbekannten Sowjetsoldaten endete.




Weiter am Ernst-Thälmann-Stadion von Zeitz vorbei, die Weiße Elster überquert und hoch über Neumarkt, Rößmarkt zum Altmarkt. War wieder ganz schön beschwerlich der Aufstieg über dem Wasserberg.




In der Geschäftsstelle des Unterirdischen Zeitz dann den nächsten Stempel für Reinhard1 und für uns eine kurze Pause.




Nach der Pause wieder runter zur Weißen Elster, bis zur Naumburger Straße. Hier trafen wir auf die Radacht und folgten der Ausschilderung bis nördlich Grana. Radacht und Ricarboradweg hatten jetzt eine gemeinsame Trassenführung, 




der wir bis Ortseingang Kretschau folgten. Jetzt bog der Ricarboweg






















nach Groitzschen ab, den wir weiter bis Luckenau folgten.
Ab Luckenau folgte ich nicht mehr dem ausgeschilderten Radweg, sonder ab hier ging es wieder über Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Nordwesten bis nördlich Oberschwöditz weiter.
















 Ab hier änderte sich Oberflächenverhältnisse des Wirtschaftsweges, es begann die reinste Schotterpiste. Hier ein Blick vom Eichberg in Richtung Priesen Maibachtal




und vom Tautenberg vor Lagnitz in Richtung Deuben und Kraftwerk Borna bei Leipzig.




Über Lagnitz und Scheltau ging es über die Felder weiter nach Norden bis Schortau.
















Von Schortau weiter nach Krößuln. 




Ab Krößuln dann an der Ostgrenze des Windparkes Krauschwitz nach Norden weiter, vorbei an im Bau befindlichen Windrädern mit beachtlicher Höhe, so um die 140 Meter hoch.




Nach einiger Zeit überquerten wir die Dauerbaustelle BAB 9




und gelangten dann zur Salzstraße, die uns gen Langendorf und Weißenfels führte. Kurz vor Langendorf verabschiedete ich mich von meinen Mitfahrern. Meinen Zug um 15:05 Uhr wollte ich unbedingt schaffen, dazu musste ich jetzt aber die Kurbelumdrehung stark erhöhen. Fünf Minuten vor Abfahrt stand ich auf dem Bahnsteig in Weißenfels und wartete auf meinen Zug, der mich pünktlich nach Hause brachte. 
War eine abwechslungsreiche Tour auf teilweisen Wegen, die ich noch nicht kannte. Das Wetter und die Länge der Strecke von 61 km hatten gepasst. Ich habe ordentlich Kalorien verbrannt, meine Pulsuhr hat sich gefreut. Die Mitfahrer waren top, das Wochenende kann kommen. Mal sehen, wo es uns in der nächsten Woche hin verschlagen wird.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=obbillmbofjdiacd


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2013)

Hallo,
war heute um 07:00 Uhr zu einer kleinen Seeumrundung gestartet.
Die Luft war angenehm kühl, kaum Radfahrer und Fußgänger unterwegs, man konnte zügig vorankommen.
Durch die Baustelle Braunsbedra verlängert sich die Strecke um den Geiseltalsee jetzt auf 27 km.
Werde morgen noch einmal im Kühlen um 07:00 Uhr vom Parkplatz Airpark starten. Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte, dann sollte er um 07:00 Uhr am dortigen Parkplatz sein.


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2013)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 07.08. eine Tour von Könnern über Rothenburg-Wettin-Petersberg-Halle-Merseburg.
Mit Zug um 08:22 Uhr von Merseburg Gleis 1 bis Könnern.
Start in Könnern 10:18 Uhr, dann weiter durch den Teufelsgrung bis zur Bäckerei Rothenburg. Weiter über die Ski-Schanze zum Saaleradweg bis Wettin. Von Wettin über die Lauchenberge und Grimnitz zum Petersberg. Ab Museum Petersberg durch das Bergholz und Hammelberge Räthern weiter über Gutenberg und Seeben Hoppberg zurück nach Halle.
Ab Weißenfels um 09:05 Uhr mit DB.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14237


----------



## Udo1 (3. August 2013)

Hallo,
am Donnerstag, den 8.8. um 18:00 Uhr Feierabendrunde. Start Merseburg, Parkplatz Airpark.


----------



## leffith (5. August 2013)

Ich komme mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. August 2013)

Hallo,
da ja heute wieder Mittwoch ist, haben wir natÃ¼rlich auch eine Mittwochstour durchgefÃ¼hrt.
Wir, das waren Reinhard1 und JÃ¼rgen aus WSF sowie ich als Guide, wie eigentlich immer.
Der Wetterbericht von gestern sagte ja wieder schwÃ¼lwarme Luft um die 30Â°C voraus. Davon war aber heute Vormittag, als ich mich um 09:05 Uhr zum Zug nach Merseburg begab, nichts spÃ¼ren. Es war eigentlich recht kÃ¼hl und der Fahrtwind kÃ¼hlte noch etwas mehr.
Der Zug kam pÃ¼nktlich, ich stieg dazu. Gemeinsam fuhren wir bis Halle, um dort mit dem Regio nach KÃ¶nnern zu fahren, dem heutigen Startpunkt. Der Start am Bahnhof KÃ¶nnern erfolgte dann um 10:20 Uhr. Ãber die Martha-Bratsch-Str 






verlieÃen wir leicht hÃ¼gelaufwÃ¤rts nach SÃ¼dwest den Ort KÃ¶nnern. Wir erreichten am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsausgang dann die RothenburgerstraÃe und folgten den Verlauf 
















genau 1,1 km. Hier bogen wir dann nach Westen in den Teufelsgrund, im NSG Teufelsgrund, ab.




Der Weg war durch die NiederschlÃ¤ge der letzten Tage sehr schmierig. Auf der HÃ¤lfte befindet sich eine eingefasste Quelle. 










Das Wasser dieser Quelle ergieÃt sich in den Teufelsgrund und flieÃt talwÃ¤rts zur Saale. Da der Weg hier zu Ende war, hieÃ jetzt mitten durch das Bachbett weiter fahren.














 Das BÃ¤chlein fÃ¼hrte heute etwas mehr Wasser, als ich erwartet hatte. Trotz Steine und Ãste im Bachbett kamen wir mit trockenen FÃ¼Ãen am Saaleradweg an.




Wir folgten jetzt den Radweg bis zur BiobÃ¤ckerei Fischer nach Rothenburg. Reinhard1 und JÃ¼rgen lieÃen sich den Stempel in ihren Radlerpass drÃ¼cken, dann gab es noch einen Pott Kaffee und Pflaumenkuchen fÃ¼r 2,-â¬, der superlecker schmeckte. Ab Rothenburg verlieÃ ich heute mal die Saaleradwegtrasse und folgte der StraÃe (Am Kindergarten) sÃ¼dwÃ¤rts hoch. Es war eine alte PlattenstraÃe, die am Ende in einen Feldweg Ã¼berging.









 Am letzten GartengrundstÃ¼ck folgten wir den Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten 





so 561 Meter. Wir stieÃen dann auf einen breiten Wirtschaftsweg der von der StraÃe Am Amtsberg nach SÃ¼den fÃ¼hrt. Wir folgten den gut befestigten Weg genau 700 Meter bis zur Wegegabelung nach SÃ¼den. Jetzt begann ein Wanderweg, 





der talwÃ¤rts bis zur Sprungschanze fÃ¼hrt. Im oberen Teil sehr schmierig. 















An der Quelle im oberen Abschnitt so schlammig und glitschig, dass ich mich entschloss, abzusteigen und 3 Meter zu schieben. HÃ¤tte ich mal sein lassen sollen. Beim Absteigen rutschte das Vorderrad weg, ich fiel nach rechts an den Hang in den Schlamm und schrammte wir noch den rechten Unterarm in der Innenseite auf. Es blutete ordentlich. Aber mithilfe der Wasserflasche und des Erste Hilfe Sets konnte die Wunde erstversorgt werden. Danach ging es langsam schlingernd runter bis zum Auslauf der Skischanze. 





Man war gerade dabei die letzten Vorbereitungen, fÃ¼r das Nachtspringen am 10.08., durchzufÃ¼hren. Von der Schanze ging es dann auf einen befestigten Weg weiter runter bis zum Saaleradweg. Den folgten wir wieder bis hinter Dobis. 637 Meter hinter der JagdhÃ¼tte auf, am Anfang der Betonspuren nach Wettin bog ich dann nach Osten auf eine ehemalige StraÃe ab.




Zu mindestens waren auf ihr noch Rudimente von Asphalt auszumachen und fuhr in einem Bogen hangaufwÃ¤rts nach SÃ¼dosten bis nach Wettin. Auf der KÃ¶nnerschen StraÃe dann weiter bis zur Kirche und von dort zur Stadtinfo, weil es dort einen Stempel gibt, den es aber heute leider nicht gab, weil Mittwoch war und die Info geschlossen hatte. Nun so mussten wir doch noch zum Imbiss an der FÃ¤hre runter, denn auch hier befindet sich eine Stempelstelle. Stempel geholt, Wunde nochmal im SanitÃ¤rtrakt gesÃ¤ubert und nach der ZufÃ¼hrung von einem isotonischen GetrÃ¤nk wieder nach Norden die PetersbrunnenstraÃe hoch. 





Wir stieÃen dann auf die LÃ¶bnitzmarkstraÃe und folgten dieser hangaufwÃ¤rts nach Nordosten.
Am Ende ging die StraÃe in einen Wirtschaftsweg Ã¼ber 










und fÃ¼hrte uns bis in den Ort Deutleben. Von Deutleben dann auf einen Plattenweg 





weiter nach Nordosten bis zur B6 und der BrÃ¼cke von der BAB14. Auf der SÃ¼dseite der BrÃ¼cke befindet sich ein Feld linker Hand. Da mein veraltetes Kartenwerk hier aber einen Weg verzeichnet hatte, folgten wir ungefÃ¤hr 50 Meter den Feldrand 





und gelangten wieder auf einen, noch vorhandenen Wirtschaftsweg, 





der uns bis Nauendorf fÃ¼hrte. Am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsrand folgten wir der Wallwitzer StraÃe bis nach Trebnitz. Von Trebnitz dann auf der Petersberger StraÃe nach Nordosten weiter bis zum Museum Petersberg. JÃ¼rgen holte sich hier seinen Stempel. Ich folgte dann vom Museum den Verlauf der Petersberger StraÃe weiter nach Osten bis zum Wanderparkplatz am Anfang des Waldgebietes Bergholz. Am Parkplatz bogen wir nach SÃ¼den ab und gelangten nach wenigen Metern auf einen Wanderweg, die Hallenser bezeichnen ihn wohl mit Trail. 










Den folgten wir 955 Meter nach SÃ¼den. 










Am Ende bogen wir 90Â° nach westen ab und folgten den neuen Wanderweg genau 530 Meter weiter nach Westen. Hier dann eine Spitzkehre nach SÃ¼den bis zur Waldkante, an der K2133. Im weiteren Verlauf ging es nach SÃ¼dosten weiter















Ã¼ber die BAB 14, bis wir auf den Fuhneradweg stieÃen, diesen folgten wir dann weiter bis zur 70 cent Bockwurstbude in Trotha an der Kreuzung TrothaerstraÃe-PfarrstraÃe. Hier eine kurze Pause bei einem DreigÃ¤ngemenÃ¼, bestehend aus BoWu, BrÃ¶tchen und Mostrich, wie Reinhard1 es ausdrÃ¼ckte. 





Nach dem wir gesÃ¤ttigt waren dann zum Riveufer und Ã¼ber Ziegelwiese 





und WÃ¼rfelwiese zur Stadtinfo am Markt. JÃ¼rgen holte sich seinen Stempel, dann schiebend Ã¼ber den Markt 





und weiter wieder aufgesessen zum Bahnhof, wo schon unser Zug in die Heimat bereitstand. Hier also Tourende nach 50,3 km und 462 HM. War eine tolle Tour mit schÃ¶nen schlammigen auch unbekannten Abschnitten. Am schÃ¶nsten fÃ¼r den Guide war, dass es kein murren der Begleiter gab, es scheint ihnen also auch SpaÃ gemacht zu haben. Mal sehen, wo es nÃ¤chste Woche hingehend wird.


----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2013)

Hallo,
am 14.08. Wochentour, Parthe von Grimma über Leipzig nach Merseburg.
Streckenlänge: 87 km
Abfahrt mit DB 07:32 an Großkorbetha.
Start in Grimma um 09:55 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14251


----------



## Udo1 (12. August 2013)

Hallo,
die Wochentour am 21.08. geht von Torgau auf dem Torgischen Weg durch die Dübener Heide bis Bad Düben und dann an der Mulde entlang nach Süden bis Eilenburg, von dort Rückfahrt mit DB.
Treffpunkt 1: Bahnhof WSF 07:40 Uhr Gleis 3
Treffpunkt 2: Bahnhof Merseburg 08:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt 3: Halle Bahnhof 08:30 Uhr Gleis 6
Streckenlänge: 66,3 km und kaum Höhenmeter
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14258


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (13. August 2013)

Udo, sehr unchristliche Zeit  ich hab zwar Urlaub,d.h. ausschlafen, aber  bin trozdem dabei. 
LG


----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2013)

Hallo,
gestern hatte sich Reinhard1 ja schon seinen Lohn für seine vielen Kilometer und Höhenmeter für den Saale-Unstrut-Radlerpass 2013, der vom Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. ins Leben gerufen wurde, abgeholt. Da ja mein Radlerpass auch schon seit Mitte Juli mit allen 42 Stempeln abgestempelt war, entschloss ich mich heute den charmanten Damen vom Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. in Naumburg einen Besuch abzustatten. So machte ich mich um 07:45 Uhr auf dem Weg, in dem ich den ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis zum Luftschiff folgte und dann die alte KAP-Straße bis nach Markröhlitz weiter fuhr. Das Wetter heute am frühen Morgen war doch schon ganz schön frisch. Ich musste mir die Ärmlinge überziehen. Dann kam noch ein ordentlicher Wind von vorn dazu, da musste ich dann auch noch ganz schön pedallieren. Nach 30 km hatte ich die Geschäftsstelle erreicht. Wenn man schon persönlich seine Radlerpassnadel abholt, verlässt man die Damen auch nicht so schnell, sondern führt mit ihnen noch angenehme Gespräche, über die Eindrücke die man bei Anfahren der Stempelstellen gemacht hat. Meine Erfahrungen waren meist durchweg positiv. Vielleicht sollte man für das Jahr 2014 überlegen, ob man die Gültigkeit des Radlerpasses nicht auf das Jahr 2014 beschränkt, sondern das man die Möglichkeit hat über mehrere Jahre die Stempelstellen abzufahren und sich dann den Lohn der Strampelei abholt. Ungefähr so wie es die Harzer Wandernadel macht, dort kann man seine Stempel ein ganzes Wanderleben lang erwandern und eintragen lassen.
Nun, ich wollte die Damen dann nicht länger von ihrer Arbeit abhalten, so schritten wir dann zur feierlichen Übergabe der Radlerpassnadel in Gold.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9502940912/]
	
 
[/URL]
Zurück ging es dann mit gutem Rückenwind zügiger als bei der Hintour. In Frankleben erblickte ich dann noch kurz vor der heimatlichen Dusche eine sehr dunkle Wand vor mir. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9502940590/]
	
 
[/URL]
Ich schaffte es noch gerade so bis in die Bushaltestelle, die sogar noch ein Dach und drei vollständig erhaltene Glasseiten hatte, zu flüchten. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9500139307/]
	
 
[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9502940152/]
	
 
[/URL]
Hier wartete ich den Starkregen ab und war dann noch pünktlich, entsprechend meines Zeitplanes, wieder zu Hause angelangt.
War eine schöne Wochenauftakttour und eine Einstimmung für die morgige Tour von Grimma nach Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2013)

Hallo,
am gestrigen Mittwoch waren wir auf dem Partheradweg von Grimma nach Leipzig und dann durch den Auenwald von Weißer Elster und Neuer Luppe unterwegs. Hier nun ein kurzer Tourbericht.
Da die Anreise mit dem Länderticket erst immer ab 09:00 Uhr möglich ist, haben wir uns entschlossen mit dem MDV-Tagesticket bis Grimma zu fahren. Der Vorteil dieses Tickets ist, es ist von der Entwertung 24 Stunden uneingeschränkt gültig. Ich fuhr nach Großkorbetha und stieg dort in den Zug um 07:32 Uhr, der aus WSF kam, dazu. Reinhard1 und Jürgen befanden sich schon an Bord. In Leipzig hatten wir ca. 50 Minuten Aufenthalt. 





Unsere Fahrt setzten wir um 09:15 Uhr nach Grimma fort. Start in Grimma oberer Bahnhof dann um 09:50 Uhr. Vom Bahnhof folgten wir der Husarenstraße 





und den Wolfsgraben nach Norden bis wir auf die August-Bebel-Straße trafen, die auch jetzt als Partheradweg ausgeschildert war. Wir folgten der Straße nach Nordwesten. Nach Unterquerung der B107 wurde es dann ein Fahrradstraße.









 Nach 3,2 km erreichten wir den Müncherteich, der sich rechts vom Weg befand. 





Trotz Gegenwind ließ es sich gut auf dem asphaltierten Weg fahren. Nach 4,4 km erreichten wir die Beiersdorfer Straße, 










jetzt auf dem Radweg neben der Straße nach Grethen, linker Hand der Kirchteich. Gegenüber dem Südwestufer geht es auf den Teichweg nach Westen weiter. Den Abzweig kann man nicht übersehen, ist gut ausgeschildert. Dann in einer Rechtskurve ca. 510 Meter westlich Grethen nach halblinks auf einen Plattenweg, der leicht hügelaufwärts führt, abbiegen 





und diesen Folgen, lt. Karte als Hohe Straße gekennzeichnet. 





Der Weg führt gen Westen 





bis nördlich Pommsen, jetzt an der Kreuzung nach Süden hin zur Ortschaft Pommsen abbiegen und den Radweg bis in den Ort folgen. Am Mühlteich 





trifft der Radweg auf die Grosssteinberger Straße, auf dieser dann weiter in den Ort. Aber Achtung dieser Straße nur 646 Meter folgen. Nach den 646 Metern geht es in einem spitzen Winkel nach Norden weiter.




Wer zu schnell ist fährt daran vorbei. Nach weiteren 626 Metern wird die Parthe wieder auf einer schmalen Brücke überquert, es geht dann weiter am Rand einer Kiesgrube 





bis zum Waldgebiet in Höhe der ehemaligen Pommsener Straße, die jetzt durch den Tagebau durchschnitten ist.




Durch den Wald auf der ehemaligen Pommsener Straße nach Westen bis Lindhhardh weiter,




vorbei an der ehemaligen Liegenschaft der NVA. Von Lindhhardh führt der Radweg nach Norden bis Naunhof. Im Norden Naunhof dann auf die Alte Beuchaer Straße abbiegen und nach ca. 100 Meter nach dem Kreisel 90° links durch das Gewerbegebiet zur Parthe, über die Brücke und nach der Brücke sofort nach rechts auf den Weg abbiegen. Der Radweg folgt ab hier dem linken Partheufer bis zur S43. 





Jetzt verläuft der Radweg am westlichen Rand der Ortschaft Erdmannshain, parallel zur Parthe nach Norden. Am Km 16,3 am Westrand von Erdmannshain befindet sich die Radfahrerkirche mit Rastplatz. Sie ist sehr sehenswert und lohnt zu einem Halt mit Pause und Besichtigung der Kirche. Und wie es sich für eine Radfahrerkirche hängt neben dem Eingang ein Bike an einem Baum. 
















Wir folgten dann den Weg weiter nach Norden zum Ort Eicha. Von Eicha weiter nach Norden bis nach Albrechtshain. Achtung am Teich 





eine Spitzkurve nach Nordosten in den Ort. Hier wurde die Parthe ein weiteres Mal überquert und nach weiteren 759 Metern in nordöstlicher Richtung unterquerten wir die BAB 14. Gleich hinter der Brücke sofort nach Westen auf den Schulweg abbiegen, der Weg führt hier am Fuße der BAB14 nach Westen, rechter Hand befindet sich der Autobahnsee mit Zeltplatz.




Der Weg biegt in Höhe des Westufers nach Norden ab und führte uns am Wasserwerk Beucha vorbei in die Ortsmitte. In der Mitte des Ortes stießen wir auf die Wolfshainer Straße, die uns bis in den Ort Wolfshain nach Westen führte. Ab Wolfshain dann weiter nach Norden bis Zweenfurth. Vor dem Mühlteich mit Mühlgraben ging es wieder über die Parthe 










und dann weiter durch die Partheaue 





bis zur Bahnunterführung in Borsdorf. Der Weg ist gut ausgeschildert, sodass die Unterführung am Bahnhof nicht verfehlt werden kann. Borsdorf wurde nach Norden hin zur B6 verlassen. Die B6 wurde am Partheufer unterquert, aber Achtung der Weg an der Parthe geht rechts weiter, durch die schlechte Ausschilderung folgten wir den gut ausgebauten Weg aber nach links, der uns aber auch Panitzsch führte, wo wir wieder auf den Radweg trafen. Auf der Sehliser Straße ca. 100 Meter östlich der Parthe 





dann weiter nach Norden bis nach Sehlis und Dewitz. Die Dewitzer Straße folgten wir bis zur Straße Am Winneberg und folgten dieser nach Süden. Der Weg führte jetzt parallel zum rechten Partheufer in einem Abstand von ca. 150 bis 200 Metern 





















bis nach Taucha zum Marktplatz. 





Es war Markttag und so konnten wir hier die Mittagspause bei Kaffee und Plunderkuchen einlegen. 





Die Ortschaft wurde anschließend nach Norden hin wieder verlassen, wo wir nach einigen 100 Metern wieder auf die Parthe trafen, sie überquerten und an ihrem linken Ufer weiter nach Norden fuhren. 










Der Ort wurde auf dem Seegeritzer Weg nach Norden hin verlassen. Wir durchfuhren ein kleines Waldgebiet und gelangten in die Ortschaft Seegeritz. Von Seegeritz führte der Weg durch die Partheaue




nach Westen, rechter Hand befindet sich das BMW-Werk, bis nach Plaussig. Der Ort wurde nach Südwesten hin durchquert, die BAB 14 wurde wieder unterquert und nach wenigen 100 Metern waren wir in Thekla angelangt. Ab Thekla dann weiter durch die Partheaue, 










am Naturbad Nordost vorbei, weiter durch den Altnaundorfer Park 










bis zur B6. Ab hier folgte ich einer alternativen Route, die am Gotischen Bad nördlich unter den Gleisanlagen des Bahnhofs Leipzig bis zum Leipziger Zoo Nordseite führte. Die Parthe führt ja direkt durch den Leipziger Zoo. Am Nordrand des Zoos trafen wir wieder auf die Parthe und folgten die Wege durch den Auenwald




zw. Parthe und Pleiße Mühlgraben bis zur Parthe Mündung in die Weiße Elster. 










Danach überquerten wir die Neue Luppe nördlich des Elsterbeckens 





und fuhren auf dem Pilgerweg nach Westen weiter. Ab dem Hasenholz ging es dann immer nach Westen durch den Leipziger Auenwald von Neuer Luppe und Alter Luppe. 





Wir tangierten den Schlobachshof und die Domholzschänke. Auf dem Pilgerweg weiter nach Burgliebenau 





bis nach Horburg-Maßlau.




In Horburg-Maßlau tauchten wir wieder in den dortigen Auenwald ein 





und gelangten so nach Dölkau und Zweimen. Am östlichen Dorfteich 





wurde noch einmal Rast gemacht, bevor wir wieder auf den Pilgerweg stießen und diesen weiter Richtung Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer See folgten. Unterwegs hatten wir noch eine Begegnung mit einem Pilger, der nach 24 km noch ein ordentliches Tempo hinlegte. 





Sein Ziel für den Tag war die Pilgerunterkunft in Lössen, das waren noch gute 6 km auf Schusters Rappen. Wir bogen am Wallendorfer See nach Luppenau ab und folgten einen Weg weiter bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang von Lössen und dann weiter nach Meuschau 





bis Merseburg, 










wo sich Jürgen noch einen Stempel für seinen Radlerpass holte. In der Zwischenzeit prüfte ich noch schnell im Internet den aktuellen Fahrplan und stellte fest, dass der Zug in 10 Minuten Abfuhr. Jetzt Kette rechts bis zum Bahnhof und 5 Minuten vor Abfahrt standen Reinhard1 und Jürgen am Gleis und warteten auf das Einfahren des Zuges. 




Meine Weg-Zeitberechnung hatte wieder einmal hingehauen. Die Tour war landschaftlich super, das Wetter passte auch und die Mitfahrer waren Top drauf.
Nächsten Mittwoch dann von Torgau auf dem torgischen Weg nach Bad Düben und von dort entlang der Mulde bis Eilenburg. Bis Bitterfeld geht leider nicht, weil dort das MDV-Ticket keine Gültigkeit hat.
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oddxamyiygzrnxwg


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2013)

Hallo,
heute stand der Torgische Weg auf dem Wochenprogramm. Dazu mussten wir, JÃ¼rgen, JÃ¼rgen1, Reinhard1, Thomas1 und Thomas aus WeiÃenfels sowie ich als Guide erst einmal mit der Regionalbahn bis nach Torgau. Dazu nutzten wir das Tagesticket 5 Personen des MDV zu 34,-â¬.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 
Bis Halle hatten wir genug Platz fÃ¼r unsere RÃ¤der, ab Halle bis Eilenburg fuhren wir mit der Privatbahn, nur eine Wageneinheit, da war der Platz mit unseren 6 RÃ¤dern voll belegt. Ab Eilenburg bis Torgau dann mit dem Regio weiter, jetzt wieder genÃ¼gend Platz. PÃ¼nktlich um 09:55 Uhr starteten wir in Torgau Bahnhof und fuhren direkt zur Elbe zum Denkmal der Begegnung der Alliierten mit der Sowjetarmee 1945, vor Schloss Hartenfels. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 
_(So wird in Torgau nach ArbeitskrÃ¤ften gesucht__)_

Nach einem kurzen geschichtlichen Exkurs ging es weiter auf dem Elberadweg und Torgischen Weg nach Norden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

 In Repitz verlieÃen wir den Elberadweg und fuhren jetzt auf dem Torgischen Weg weiter nach Westen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

 Nach 8 km gelangten wir in Welsau an, bis jetzt hatten wir nur Asphalt als Fahrbahnbelag. Weiter ging es gen Westen Ã¼ber Zinna bis nach Dreiheide, 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 
hier wird die AusfallstraÃe Richtung Westen gerade General instandgesetzt. 
Ab Ortsausgang fuhr es sich wieder angenehmer. In Ziehtenhof verlieÃen wir die StraÃe 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

_(Marscherleichterung__)_

und bogen nach Westen auf die Roizscher StraÃe ab, die uns durch den Wald bis nach Weidenhain fÃ¼hrte. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Weidenhain verlieÃen wir am nordwestlichen Ortsausgang genau nach Westen. Wir tauchten in ein ausgedehntes Waldgebiet ein und bogen hinter der SchieÃanlage Pretschau nach Norden ab. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Nach 21,2 km trafen wir auf den RoÃkopfweg, den wir nach Westen folgten, bis zum km 22,3 Wegespinne. Hier wandten wir uns nach Norden und fuhren in Richtung Roitsch weiter.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

 Hinter dem Funkturm am Ortseingang Roitsch bogen wir wieder nach Westen ab und folgten jetzt den Radweg weiter auf dem Ankerweg laut Kartenbezeichnung in das Waldgebiet nach SÃ¼dwesten weiter. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns auf den frisch geschotterten Radweg
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

 bis nach NeumÃ¼hle am Presseler Teich. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Am km 30,2 bogen wir 90Â° nach Norden ab und folgten den gut ausgeschilderten Radweg weiter. Am km 31 dann 90Â° nach Westen weiter bis zur Falkenberger StraÃe. Diese dann nach 400 Metern nach Norden hin verlassen und auf einen Wiesenweg, der als Radweg ausgewiesen war,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

 bis zum Waldrand weiter. An der Waldkante weiter bis km 33,9, jetzt wieder nach Westen weiter. Nach 36,6 km erreichten wir die Ortschaft Authausen. Durch Authausen weiter nach Westen, 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

wo ich im Waldgebiet den Radweg verlieÃ und auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SÃ¼dwesten bis zur B183, kurz vor dem Ortseingang Bad DÃ¼ben, weiter fuhr. In Bad DÃ¼ben erst mal schnell zu Netto, die hungernden und durstenden versorgen und dann weiter in die Stadt 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

zur MuldebrÃ¼cke. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Von Bad DÃ¼ben waren es dann noch gute 20 km bis Eilenburg. Die verbleibende Zeit mÃ¼sste lt. meiner Weg-Zeitberechnung reichen, um den Zug ab Eilenburg um 14:38 Uhr pÃ¼nktlich zu erreichen. Hinter der MuldebrÃ¼cke folgten wir den teilweise neu geschaffenen Mulderadweg nach SÃ¼den.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

 Zwischen Glaucha und HohenprieÃnitz wurde der Radweg teilweise ganz schÃ¶n stark durch das Hochwasser in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Bei km 52,8 betÃ¤tigte ich die Klingel fÃ¼r den FÃ¤hrmann,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

 der sich nach wenigen Minuten als FÃ¤hrfrau entpuppte. Sie brachte auch noch ihren Bootsmann mit, der vier Pfoten hatte und uns neugierig vom Bug aus betrachtete. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...people/[email protected]/]udo1949[/url] auf Flickr

 

Ab Gruna musste ich dann Druck machen und den krÃ¤ftemÃ¤Ãig eingebrochenen Thomas, ohne Helm Fahrer, motivieren die letzten 7 km durchzuhalten. Nach 60 km erreichten wir den Radweg parallel zur S11 auf dem wir schnell nach Eilenburg gelangten. Jetzt nur noch die MuldebrÃ¼cke Ã¼berqueren, durch eine Baustelle hinter der MuldebrÃ¼cke nach SÃ¼den weiter fahren und schon waren wir 10 Minuten vor Abfahrt des Zuges am Bahnhof. Die RÃ¤der schnell rein ins Abteil, dann PlÃ¤tze einnehmen und hier dann Tourende nach 66,1 km und 253 FlachlandhÃ¶henmetern. Es war eine vom Wetter und von der Wegebeschaffenheit schÃ¶ne Tour gewesen. Das Tempo war dem Durchschnittsalter angemessen gewesen. Allen eine schÃ¶ne Woche, morgen bin ich ab 07:31 Uhr schon wieder mit Bikemaus 79 zu einer Tour unterwegs. 
Strecke hier: 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=iyaepcbprxpivzit


----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2013)

Hallo,
wie ich gestern schon geschrieben hatte, hatte ich heute das VergnÃ¼gen der Guide bei der Tour mit 
Bikemaus79 zu sein. Sie benÃ¶tigt noch 8 Stempel fÃ¼r ihren Radlerpass, die wollten wir heute auf 4 verkÃ¼rzen. Um 07:30 Uhr trafen wir uns in Schkopau Bahnhof und fuhren mit dem Zug bis WeiÃenfels. Hier war dann Start um 09:57 Uhr. Es ging dann Ã¼ber die PfennigbrÃ¼cke zur Schlossgasse und zur ErwÃ¤rmung fÃ¼r die heutige Tour gleich mal dort hoch. Sie klebte bis oben an mein Hinterrad. WeiÃenfels verlieÃen wir in Richtung Osten Ã¼ber Selau und Zorbau. 





Hinter Zorbau bog ich dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab und folgte der Strecke, die ich vor gut drei Wochen schon mal gefahren bin, bis zur Stadtinformation HohenmÃ¶lsen, die sich gleich neben der dortigen Kirche befindet und schon 5 Minuten vor 09:00 Uhr geÃ¶ffnet hatte. Hier gab es den ersten von den heutigen 4 Stempeln. In HohenmÃ¶lsen fuhren wir genau nach Osten und bogen vor dem Sportplatz nach SÃ¼den ab. So gelangten wir nach einigen 100 Metern in Jaucha an. Am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsrand bogen wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, der uns bis zur Waldkante des NSG GrubengelÃ¤nde Jaucha- Wallnussplantage fÃ¼hrte. Auf dem dortigen Wirtschaftsweg ging es am Rand der Halde in einem Bogen zum Recarbo-Radweg nach SÃ¼den weiter. Wir folgten den Radweg bis Naundorf. Ab hier verlieÃen wir den Radweg und folgten den Schienenstrang der Kohlebahn auf der SÃ¼dseite gen Westen. Nach 252 Metern verlieÃen wir den Parallelweg zur Schiene und fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg unterhalb einer Halde weiter 










nach SÃ¼den. Der Weg verÃ¤nderte sich jetzt zu einer Schotterpiste. Ich hoffte darauf, dass das groÃe Wasserloch verdunstet ist 





und uns eine Wasserdurchfahrt erspart bliebe. Aber das Wasserloch tat uns nicht den Gefallen, so wich ich Ã¼ber das Feld aus und umfuhr dieses Hindernis, was vor uns auch schon diverse landwirtschaftliche Maschinen taten, wie ich an den Spuren erkennen konnte. 










Jedenfalls gelangten wir ohne Reifendurchschlag in einem Bogen fahrend in Luckenau, westlicher Ortsrand an. Hier trafen wir wieder auf den Recarbo-Radweg und folgten diesen jetzt 





bis nach Kretzschau, dort stieÃen wir auf die Radacht. Den Radweg, ehemals Eisenbahnlinie,




folgten wir leicht ansteigend bis zum nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsausgang DroyÃig. Hier bogen wir auf die SchlossstraÃe ab und folgten deren Verlauf bis zum Schloss DroyÃig, wo es in der SchlossgaststÃ¤tte Stempel Nummer zwei gab. Da wir den Zug um 12:08 Uhr in Zeitz erreichen mussten, wurde kurz die Weg-Zeitberechnung mit der vor uns liegenden Streckenbeschaffenheit fÃ¼r die verbleibenden Kilometer Ã¼ber Wetterzeube geprÃ¼ft. Ergebnis es mÃ¼sste reichen. Also weiter durch den DroyÃiger Stadtwald Richtung SÃ¼den. Bei rasanten Runterrollen Richtung DroyÃiger Wald viel mir noch eine Streckenoptimierung ein. Den Weg bin ich schon mal vor drei Jahren runter in das Elstertal gefahren, er mÃ¼ndet an der Zufahrt nach Schleckweda. Also nichts wie runter, nur der Weg wurde immer schmaler, zugewachsen.




Ich sah dann einige kleine Ãste von einem Baum Ã¼ber den Weg hÃ¤ngen, nun Kopf einziehen und durch, aber kurz vorher sah ich, Ãste sind Dornenranken, autsch machte es im Gesicht. Nun es blutete nur ein ganz klein wenig und kleine Kampfspuren kÃ¶nnen schon mal vorkommen. 





Bikemaus79 hatte mein Missgeschick bemerkt und stieg ab. 










Unten angekommen die StraÃe nach Schleckweda zum Ziegenhof eingeschlagen und einen Stempel geholt. Es waren zwar keine Ãffnungszeiten, aber die Chefin gab uns gerne den benÃ¶tigten Stempel. ZurÃ¼ck nach Zeitz ging es dann durch das Tal der WeiÃen Elster. Kurz vor Zeitz wurde auf einem Hopfenfeld mal kein Hopfen, sondern Mais angebaut.




In Zeitz dann den kÃ¼rzesten Weg hoch zum Schloss Moritzburg und dort den letzten der 4 Stempel in den Pass eindrÃ¼cken lassen. AnschlieÃend zum Bahnhof, noch einen Kaffee zum Abschluss der Tour und mit der Burgenlandbahn zurÃ¼ck zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour. Insgesamt legten wir 48,9 km zurÃ¼ck und hatten 385 HÃ¶henmeter zu Ã¼berwinden gehabt. Das Wetter war der Tour angepasst, nicht zu warm gerade richtig und meine Mitfahrerin war immer an meinem Hinterrad. Es war eine rundum tolle Tour gewesen.
Ab Montag gehtâs dann zur Havel Teil 2, von der Quelle bis Potsdam.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=djfqxywjlckkdyop


----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2013)

Hallo,
der Rucksack ist gepackt, es kann losgehen. Morgen um 09:00 Uhr Start zur Haveltour von der Quelle bis nach Potsdam. Am Mittwochabend werden wir dann wieder zurück sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2013)

Hallo,
es ist soweit, jetzt geht es los zur Havelquelle, aber erst mit dem Zug bis Neustrehlitz. Das Wetter um Neustrehlitz, Sonne pur und leichter Wind aus dem Osten. Werde versuchen von Unterwegs mal kleine Zwischenberichte zu posten.


----------



## Udo1 (28. August 2013)

Hallo,
bin wieder von der Haveltour zurück. Mit den Zwischenberichten hat es nicht geklappt. Die Tourberichte von den drei Etappen folgen demnächst.


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2013)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht von der ersten Havelradweg-Etappe-Neustelitz-Havelquelle bis Klein Quassow. 
Genau vor einem Jahr hatte Reinhard1 und ich die Haveltour von der MÃ¼ndung bis Potsdam gemacht, da hatten wir uns vorgenommen in 2013 von der Quelle bis Potsdam zu fahren. Es fanden sich dann noch JÃ¼rgen und JÃ¼rgen1 als Mitfahrer, so wurde in der zweiten Augustwoche der 26.08. bis 28.08. als Zeitraum festgemacht. Die Planung hatte ich ja schon fertig und der Fahrplan war auch fertig. Das Wetter passte in der Vorschau, es konnte also losgehen. Mit dem âQuer durch das Land-Ticketâ starteten wir um 09:05 Uhr von WeiÃenfels, ich stieg in Merseburg dazu. 




_(Platz hatten wir genÃ¼gend)_
In Halle dann Umsteigen und weiter bis Bitterfeld, hier wieder Umsteigen und Weiterfahrt bis Wittenberg. Ab Wittenberg brauchte dann nicht mehr bis Neustrelitz umgestiegen werden. Die DB war pÃ¼nktlich. Auf die Minute um 13:59 Uhr trafen wir in Neustrelitz ein. 





_(Der Bahnhofsvorplatz von Neustrelitz mit seinen Skulpturen)_
Eigentlich wollte ich ja ab Kratzeburg starten, da hÃ¤tten wir aber noch 65 Minuten warten mÃ¼ssen und wÃ¤ren dann 11 Minuten mit dem Zug gefahren. Da wir ja Rad fahren wollten, starteten wir also um 14:05 Uhr, als die Navis die Satelliten gefunden hatten gen Kratzeburg quer durch den dichten Mischwald ca. 13 km. Wir verlieÃen also Neustrelitz nach Norden hin bis Tannenhof, rechter Hand groÃes Krankenhaus. Hier bogen wir nach Nordwesten ab nach Sophienhof. Der Weg war asphaltiert, wir kamen gut voran, der Wind wehte aus Osten und schob uns leicht. Ab Sophienhof war der Asphalt zu Ende, aus dem Weg wurde ein Feldweg, sehr sandig. 








Ich hatte mit meinen 29 ziger Reifen keine Probleme. JÃ¼rgen1 mit seinen schmalen Trekkingreifen da schon eher. Da ich auf den Weg achten musste, schaute ich weniger in den RÃ¼ckspiegel. Als ich wieder mal einen Blick in den Spiegel warf, sah ich das mir niemand mehr folgte. Ich war zu schnell, also warten bis meine Mitfahrer wieder aufgeschlossen hatten und dann aber das Tempo ein wenig gedrosselt. Bei km 8 tauchten wir dann in den Wald ein, der Weg wurde jetzt besser.







 Bei km 11 Ã¼berquerten wir die Grenze zum MÃ¼ritz-Nationalpark. Nach wenigen weiteren 100 Metern fÃ¼hrte uns der Weg am Ostufer des KÃ¤belicksee nach Norden zum Ã¶stlichen Ortsrand von Kratzeburg, wo wir auf den Havelradweg stieÃen. Diesen folgten wir jetzt nach Norden. Die Landschaft wurde jetzt hÃ¼gelig und der Weg bestand teilweise aus Betonspuren, 








Wegeplatten und zerbrÃ¶selten Asphalt. Drei km hinter Kratzeburg erreichten wir Pieversdorf, ein kleines vertrÃ¤umtes Ãrtchen. 





Jetzt waren es nur noch 2,8 km bis zur Havelquelle, wobei es jetzt ein stÃ¤ndiges Auf und Ab fahren war, es musste pausenlos geschalten werden. 





_(Gleich hinter den Resten dieses Hauses nach links abbiegen, sonst geht es weiter nach Rostock)_
Wir errichten also die Quelle um 15:27 Uhr.




Reinhard1 probierte das frische aus dem Boden der Einfassung sprudelnde Quellwasser.




Er war nicht so vom Geschmack Ã¼berzeugt, als dann noch eine Familie mit Hund kam und der Hund das Ã¤uÃerlich superreine Quellwasser verschmÃ¤hte, machten wir uns doch schon so unsere Gedanken Ã¼ber die Reinheit des Wassers. Die Havelquelle entspringt so gute 50 Meter vom sÃ¼dlichen Ufer des MÃ¼hlensees entfernt. 





_(Der MÃ¼hlensee)_
Wir witzelten schon, dass man eine Leitung vom See zur Quelleinfassung gelegt hat und uns so eine Quelle vorgaukeln will. Nach der Besichtigung und einer kurzen Pause ging es den gleichen Weg zurÃ¼ck bis Kratzeburg. Ab Kratzeburg dann nach SÃ¼den am Westufer des KÃ¤belicksee vorbei bis zu einem Kiosk am See in HÃ¶he einer Kanuausleihstation mit ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeit bei km 26, hier dann Kaffee und Kuchen, war ja Kaffeezeit.




Der Pott Kaffee und der Kuchen schmeckte lecker, war auch ein ziemlich groÃes StÃ¼ck Apfelkuchen von heimischen Ãpfeln mit Liebe selbst gebacken durch die Kioskbesitzerin.









Wir folgten der AusfallstraÃe weiter nach SÃ¼den, vorbei am Granziner See bis Granzin.




Ab hier verlieÃen wir die StraÃe und fuhren auf dem jetzt mit Betonspuren und Sand befestigten Havelradweg durch das Feuchtgebiet Fuchsbruch, 










rechter Hand der Zotzensee. Bei km 34,5 erreichten wir den Ort Babke, wo uns erst einmal zwei Pferde an einem Haustor befestigt begrÃ¼Ãten. 





Den Ort verlieÃen wir dann nach Osten auf einer DorfstraÃe und erreichten nach 37,4 km BlankenfÃ¶rde. Ab hier fÃ¼hrte uns der Radweg wieder nach SÃ¼den Ã¼ber KakeldÃ¼tt 





und vorbei am Krumer See 





bis nach Zwentzow. 










Bei km 43,4 Ã¼berquerten wir kurz vor der Useriner MÃ¼hle den Havelkanal und nach weiteren 500 Metern dann die Havel. 










Nach 45 gefahrenen Kilometern verlieÃen wir den Havelradweg und fuhren direkt nach Klein Quassow unserem Tagesziel und gleichzeitig auch die Unterkunft fÃ¼r diesen Tag. Die Unterkunft, Ferienanlage Labussee erreichten wir um 17:25 Uhr nach 46,4 km und 312 HM. Die Ferienwohnungen wurden bezogen, die Silberhochzeitsgesellschaft war schon beim Feiern. Ich dachte schon, das kann ja diese Nacht heiter werden, wenn der DJ die BÃ¤sse aufdreht. Nun ab 19:00 Uhr stand der Koch oder die KÃ¶chin fÃ¼r uns zur VerfÃ¼gung. Wir vertrieben uns derweil die Zeit bis zum Abendessen mit LÃ¼bzer. 





Es wurde 19:00 Uhr, der Wind blies stark aus dem Osten, so dass wir uns in eine windgeschÃ¼tzte Ecke verdrÃ¼ckten und unsere Bestellung aufgaben. Wir bestellten BauernfrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und SÃ¼lze mit Bratkartoffeln und Remoulade. Das Essen kam dann auch nach einer geraumen Zeit. Wir schauten etwas unglÃ¤ubig auf das, was und serviert wurde. Das BauernfrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck hatten wir irgendwie anders in Erinnerung, es war eine ganz neue Erfahrung aber der Hunger trieb es rein. Meine SÃ¼lze sah so Ã¤hnlich aus, die Bratkartoffeln weich, nicht wie Bratkartoffeln wie ich sie in Erinnerung hatte und die SÃ¼lze, lieblos aus dem Glas gekratzt und auf den Teller geklatscht. Nun es war gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig. Aber auch ich hatte Hunger. Nach dem opulenten Mal ging es dann in die Heia. 





_(Aussicht von unserer Wohnung Richtung Osten)_
Wieder erwarten hÃ¶rte ich die BÃ¤sse nur zwei dreimal, dann war Schicht im Schacht und ich erwachte am Morgen doch ausgeschlafen.


----------



## Kasebi (31. August 2013)

Moin Moin
Ich weiß es ist noch ein Stück hin, aber ich will euch schon mal informieren. Ich habe die letze Septemberwoche und erste Oktoberwoche Urlaub. Und da will ich mal wieder zwei Mittwochstouren führen. Das wären der 25.9. und der 2.10. Natürlich vernünftiges Wetter vorausgesetzt. 
Da wären zum ersten folgende Tour: 
*ZZ- Haselbacher See- Eschfeld- Treben- Meuselwitz- Nißma- Droßdorf- ZZ. Macht 83Km mit 504Hm*
Start in ZZ 8:45 

Und als zweite Tour: 
*Grimma- Wurzen- Schildau- Torgau mit 75Km und 430Hm*
Start in Grimma 9:47

Beide haben zwar eine gewisse Länge sind aber insgesamt relativ einfach zu fahren. Falls wer Interesse hat, ich trag sie noch ins LMB ein

Also bis dann
Kasebi.

P.S. Zur Haveltour: Feine Touren die du da fährst Udo.  Da oben war ich überhaupt noch nicht biken.


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich weiß es ist noch ein Stück hin, aber ich will euch schon mal informieren. Ich habe die letze Septemberwoche und erste Oktoberwoche Urlaub. Und da will ich mal wieder zwei Mittwochstouren führen. Das wären der 25.9. und der 2.10. Natürlich vernünftiges Wetter vorausgesetzt.
> Da wären zum ersten folgende Tour:
> *ZZ- Haselbacher See- Eschfeld- Treben- Meuselwitz- Nißma- Droßdorf- ZZ. Macht 83Km mit 504Hm*
> ...


Hallo kasebi,
kannst du mir bitte die Streckenplanung mal rüberschicken, vielleicht mit Track.


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2013)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht von der zweiten Haveltouretappe. 
Eigentlich hatten wir gut geschlafen, zu mindestens JÃ¼rgen1, Reinhard1 und ich. Von der Feier hatten wir bis auf zweimal, wo der DJ die BÃ¤sse mal voll aufgedreht hatte nichts gehÃ¶rt. Aber JÃ¼rgen, der in einem anderen Haus Ã¼bernachtete, hatte sein Lager direkt zur HauptstraÃe raus gehabt. Der Verkehr setzte beizeiten ein. So stemmten wir uns aus den Matratzen, die wie HÃ¤ngematten waren. Meine WirbelsÃ¤ule hat es wieder erwarten gut weggesteckt. Die Morgentoilette wurde entsprechend vorher festgelegten Zeitplan durchgefÃ¼hrt, die Taschen wurden gepackt und schon mal in den FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksraum abgestellt. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck gab es erst ab 08:00 Uhr. 





_(leichter Bodennebel Ã¼ber den Wiesen)_
Reinhard1 und mein Magen knurrten aber schon um 07:30 Uhr bedenklich, sodass wir uns schon mal in den FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksraum, zwecks Peilung der Lage, aufmachten. Das BÃ¼fett war schon angerichtet und die ersten zwei GÃ¤ste frÃ¼hstÃ¼ckten schon, dass bedeutet fÃ¼r uns sofort Platz nehmen und das BÃ¼fett plÃ¼ndern. Es war eigentlich alles reichlich vorhanden. Gegen 08:00 Uhr kamen dann noch die anderen zwei dazu. Reinhard1 und ich holten derweil die RÃ¤der aus dem Abstellschuppen und befestigten schon mal das GepÃ¤ck. Gegen 08:30 Uhr waren alle an den RÃ¤dern, 





aber bevor wir aufstiegen, zeigte uns Reinhard1, der in seiner Jugendzeit ein aktiver GerÃ¤teturner war, was er noch so drauf hatte am dortigen Spielplatz. 





Man versuchte mehr oder weniger elegant die Ãbung nachzumachen, ich hielt mich dezent raus. 





Dann sprach der Guide, Aufsitzen und um 08:35 Uhr rollten wir los Richtung Etappenziel Liebenwalde.




Nach 2,5 km erreichten wir wieder den Havelradweg und rollten in Wesenberg ein. 





Das Wetter meinte es auch wieder gut mit uns, so um die 12Â°C mit leichten Bodennebel Ã¼ber den Wiesen. Den Ort verlieÃen wir auf der WÃ¼strower Chaussee nach SÃ¼den hin. Bei km 3,7 bogen wir dann von der StraÃe auf den Radweg ab, der in einiger Entfernung parallel zum StraÃenverlauf der WÃ¼strower Chaussee weiter nach SÃ¼den fÃ¼hrte. 





Nach 4,6 km entfernten wir uns von der StraÃe nach SÃ¼dwesten und tauchten in das Waldgebiet Heidenholz mit Pomelner See ein.









 Der Weg war gut ausgebaut und was noch besser war die Temperaturen stiegen langsam an. Den Pomelberg mit seinen 89,7 Metern HÃ¶he umfuhren wir westlich und gelangten dann bei km 6,6 an den Peetschsee.










Hier eine kurze Pause, wir hatten wohl doch zu viele Tassen Kaffee getrunken. Die Anzugsordnung wurde noch ein wenig der steigenden Lufttemperatur angepasst. Weiter ging es nach SÃ¼den durch das ausgedehnte Waldgebiet 





bis nach Neu Drosedow, wenige HÃ¤user. Hinter dem Flecken dann wieder rein in das Waldgebiet Drosedower Tannen. Nach 10,2 km erreichten wir Seewalde ein ganz kleines Ãrtchen am Gobenowsee gelegen. Das Kopfsteinpflaster hatten wir schnell hinter uns gelassen. Nach einem weiteren Kilometer gelangten wir zur BrÃ¼cke, wo ein Graben den Gobenowsee und den Klenzsee verbindet. Die Ausschilderung des Havelradweges wies uns weiter auf der StraÃe nach SÃ¼den. Nach meinen Track mÃ¼sste es aber am SÃ¼dufer des Gobenowsee weiter in Richtung Westen lang gehen. Was mich nur kurzzeitig etwas irritierte. Ich hatte keine Lust die Pedelec-Strecke weiter zu fahren und bog zum See auf einen schÃ¶nen Wurzelweg ab.




Mit einem Mal sah ich das auch dieser Weg als Havelradweg beschildert war. Also gibt es mehrere alternative RoutenfÃ¼hrungen. Nach 12,5 km hatten wir das Wasserwerk passiert 





und rollten in Neu Canow ein. Am sÃ¼dlichen Ortsausgang Ã¼berquerten wir die B122 und tauchten wieder in die Canower Heide ein. Bei km 13,6 befindet sich eine Wegekreuzung, hier bogen wir nach Osten ab und fuhren am Nordufer des TrÃ¼nnensee weiter. Nach 15,2 gefahrenen Kilometern erreichten wir das Nordufer vom Buchsee.









 Am Ostende des Sees keuchten wir einen sehr steilen Anstieg zum Warberg hoch. Hier begegneten wir den ersten Biker, der in Richtung Quelle unterwegs war und einen Ort suchte, wo er FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck bekommen kÃ¶nnte. Wir konnten ihn leider keine positive Auskunft geben. Aber jetzt hatten wir eine lange Abfahrt nach Norden vor uns, nun es waren doch schon gute 1000 Meter bis zur Strasener Chaussee (K12). Wir folgten jetzt den Lauf der K12 auf den etwas erhÃ¶ht verlaufenden Radweg neben der StraÃe bis in die Ortschaft Strasen, wo wir nach 20 km einrollten. In der Ortsmitte Ã¼berquerten wir die MÃ¼ritz-Havel-WasserstraÃe und bogen dann hinter der BrÃ¼cke nach Osten ab. Auf den neu gebauten Radweg 





ging es weiter nach SÃ¼dosten, wo wir bei km 22,4 die Grenze von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern nach Brandenburg hin Ã¼berquerten. Weiter ging es parallel zur Grenze bis GroÃmenow. 





Ab hier gibt es wieder eine alternative Strecke Ã¼ber Rheinsberg. Wir folgten aber der klassischen Route weiter nach Osten durch das Naturschutzgebiet Rechlin, am Menowsee 





vorbei bis nach SteinfÃ¶rde. Ab hier dann nach Norden, wo wir bei km 26,8 die Obere HavelwasserstraÃe Ã¼berquerten. Bei km 27,6 erreichten wir die StraÃe nach SteinhavelmÃ¼hle, auf der wir nach Osten weiter fuhren bis zum SÃ¼drand von RavensbrÃ¼ck, einen Ortsteil von FÃ¼rstenberg/Havel. Der Radweg fÃ¼hrte uns am Nordrand der Nationalen Mahn- und GedenkstÃ¤tte RavensbrÃ¼ck entlang, 










_(Die ehemaligen UnterkunftsgebÃ¤ude des Wachpersonals)_
bis zum Postamt des Weihnachtsmannes nach Himmelpfort bei km 36,6. 





Meine Weg-Zeitberechnug hatte wieder bis auf dem km genau hingehauen. Am Postamt dann ein kurzer Halt, wir hatten leider unsere Wunschzettel fÃ¼r den Weihnachtsmann vergessen, so hat es nur fÃ¼r ein Gruppenfoto vor dem Briefkasten gereicht.




Ab Ortsausgang Himmelpfort war die weiter Richtung SÃ¼den, es ging dann bis Bredereiche, wo wir wieder die Havel zu Gesicht bekamen und sie nach SÃ¼dwesten hin Ã¼berquerten. 





Wir tauchten jetzt in den Gramzower Forst ein. Der Weg schlÃ¤ngelte sich durch den Mischwald nach SÃ¼den bis Dannenwalde.




















Hier war die Mittagspause geplant bei km 50. Dannenwalde hat etwas Besonderes, der Ort verfÃ¼gt Ã¼ber eine der wenigen Rad-Wander-Kirchen in Deutschland.




 Es gab einen Kiosk, der auch unsere Lieblingsspeise auf unseren Touren im Angebot hatte, BoWu mit BrÃ¶tchen und Senf. 





Nach der StÃ¤rkung Ã¼berquerten wir den Kanal, der den âKleinen Wentowseeâ mit dem âGrossen Wentowseeâ verbindet. Wir fuhren ab hier dann nach SÃ¼dosten 





Ã¼ber Wentow am SÃ¼dufer des âGrossen Wentowseeâ entlang




bis nach Zabelsdorf. Nach 59 km erreichten wir Marienthal und gelangten in ein Gebiet, wo in den vorigen Jahrhunderten intensiv Ton abgebaut wurde, 





















wie wir aus den Namen der jetzt mit Wasser gefÃ¼llten Tongruben entnehmen konnten. Wir durchquerten dieses Gebiet nach SÃ¼den hin, linker Hand floss die Havel, die Tongruben waren links und rechts der Havel gewesen. In der Mitte der Gruben befand sich eine groÃe Ziegelei, ist jetzt der Ziegeleipark Mildenberg.









 Weiter ging es parallel zur Havel bis nach Zehdenick.




















Bei km 71,7 gelangten wir im Stadtzentrum an. Unser Weg fÃ¼hrte am alten Kloster vorbei 





zum sÃ¼dlichen Stadtrand, wo wir auf den Vosskanal trafen. 










Der Radweg fÃ¼hrt direkt an Westufer des Kanals nach SÃ¼den. Der Radweg wird im Westen von der Schnellen Havel, die sich parallel zum Vosskanal entlangschlÃ¤ngelt, begrenzt. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte gute 10 km am Ufer des Vosskanals entlang bis zur Schleuse Bischofswerder. Unterwegs begegneten uns etliche kleinere und grÃ¶Ãere Boote, 















die Richtung Hafen Zehdenick unterwegs waren. Wir Ã¼berquerten den Vosskanal an der Schleuse 










und fuhren die letzten Kilometer am WaldstÃ¼ck Heidchen vorbei bis nach Liebenwalde zur âLiebenwalder Herbergeâ, hier nach 86,4 km Etappenende.




_(Die Kirche von Liebenwalde)_




_(Warten auf die Chefin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_




_(Die Herberge, Vorderseite)_
Die Chefin kam nach wenigen Minuten und zeigte uns unsere Ferienwohnung. JÃ¼rgen konnte in einem Einzelzimmer schlafen, das an der HauptstraÃe lag. Wir drei teilten uns ein groÃes Zimmer. Nach dem Beziehen ging es durch die Stadt 




_(Marktplatz mit Rathaus)_
zum Restaurant am Liebenwalder See.
 Es gab Pasta mit Pfifferlingen und Leber fÃ¼r JÃ¼rgen1. 









_(intensives Kartenstudium)_










_(Blick auf dem See von Liebenwalde vom Restaurant aus gesehen)_
Es schmeckte superlecker. Der Abend klang dann im Innenhof der Herberge bei WernesgrÃ¼ner aus Plastikflaschen unter Anteilnahme von etlichen FledermÃ¤usen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2013)

Hallo,
hier nun der Bericht von der dritten und letzten Haveltouretappe. 
Bei unserer Ankunft in der Herberge hatte ich die Zeit fÃ¼r das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck am nÃ¤chsten Morgen auf 07:00 Uhr abgesprochen. Ich wollte den Zug um 15:34 Uhr ab Wannsee Richtung Dessau erreichen.
Die letzten 8 km nach Potsdam ersparte ich mir, da die Zugverbindung von Potsdam Ã¼ber Magdeburg fÃ¼hrte und somit die Reisezeit lÃ¤nger ist. Am Abend vorher wurde schon mal die Reihenfolge fÃ¼r die Morgentoilette geregelt. Ich war der erste und stand somit schon um 06:00 Uhr im Bad. Somit hatte ich genÃ¼gend Zeit mein GepÃ¤ck am Rad zu befestigen und noch einmal die Kette zu Ã¶len. 





_(Reinhard1 folgte meinen Beispiel)_




_(JÃ¼rgen beim Anbringen seines umfangreichen GepÃ¤cks)_
PÃ¼nktlich um 07:00 Uhr saÃen wir am FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckstisch 










und lieÃen uns das opulente FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck schmecken. 





Um 07:38 Uhr und 2 Sekunden starteten wir zu unserer letzten Etappe. 






Vor der Herberge verlief ja genau der Havelradweg, den wir erst einmal zur Ortsmitte hin folgten. Die Temperatur war angenehm warm, jedenfalls wÃ¤rmer als am Tag zuvor. Nach 396 Metern bogen wir 90Â° nach SÃ¼den ab auf die Berliner StraÃe, die uns Ã¼ber den Kanal âLanger TrÃ¶delâ 





zum sÃ¼dlichen Ortsausgang fÃ¼hrte. Nach 4 km auf dem Radweg entlang der Berliner StraÃe 










_(langsam versuchte die Sonne durch die Wolkendecke zu kommen)_
erreichten wir den Oder-Havel-Kanal. 





Hinter der BrÃ¼cke noch 151 Meter weiter und dann 90Â° nach Westen Ã¼ber die Berliner StraÃe. Wir tauchten jetzt in das Waldgebiet sÃ¼dÃ¶stlich des Oder-Havel-Kanals ein und folgten den Lauf der FahrradstraÃe.




Wir waren ja im Land Brandenburg, wo es diese RadfahrstraÃen zuhauf und sehr gut ausgebaut gibt. 





Der Havelradweg fÃ¼hrte parallel zum Kanal nach Westen, genau an der Grenze zwischen Feuchtgebiet und Wald. 





Nach 10 km erreichten wir die Ortschaft BernÃ¶we. Es rollte so gut, dass wir einen Reiseschnitt von 22 km/h hatten. Nach 14,2 km erreichten wir eine ehemalige russische Liegenschaft am Grabowsee gelegen. Ab hier mussten wir jetzt nach NW weiter in die Ortschaft Friedrichsthal, dabei Ã¼berquerten wir den Oder-Havel-Kanal.









 Hinter dem Kanal bogen wir zum Westufer ab und folgten den Radweg, der direkt am Kanalufer nach SÃ¼den fÃ¼hrte. 





Bei km 17,6 erreichten wir die Lehnitzschleuse am Oder-Havel-Kanal in HÃ¶he der Nationalen Mahn- und GedenkstÃ¤tte Sachsenhausen. 





Hinter der Schleuse tat sich der Lehnitzsee in seiner vollen SchÃ¶nheit auf, der Radweg fÃ¼hrte am Westufer weiter nach SÃ¼den.




 Es ging durch Alleen mit alten BÃ¤umen weiter bis zum Ende des Lehnitzsee, 










der Oranienburg und Lehnitz trennt. An deren Ende Ã¼berquerten wir den Kanal noch einmal in Richtung Osten bis in die Ortschaft Lehnitz. 





Zwischen S-Bahnlinie und jetzt wieder Havel folgten wir den Radweg weiter nach SÃ¼den. Beim Eintauchen in das Waldgebiet bei km 22,6 wurde schnell eine kurze Pause eingelegt, da hatten wir genau 1 Stunde Fahrt hinter uns.




Nach der Pause folgten wir den Birkenwerderweg weiter nach SÃ¼den bis zur BahnhofstraÃe. Dieser folgten wir dann nach Osten und querten dabei die S-Bahnlinie nach Oranienburg am Bahnhof Borgsdorf. Gleich hinter der Bahnlinie ging es wieder rein in das Waldgebiet am sÃ¼dlichen Rand des TrpÃbPl Lehnitz bis zur Kolonie Briese.




In HÃ¶he des Sportplatzes am sÃ¼dlichen Rand der Kolonie dann nach SÃ¼dwesten weiter, Ã¼ber die BAB 10 rÃ¼ber




bis nach Birkenwerder weiter. Der Ort wurde auf den gut ausgeschilderten Weg nach SÃ¼dwesten hin durchquert 





bis kurz vor dem Oder-Havel-Kanal. In einem Abstand von gut 400 Metern folgten wir den Radweg weiter nach SÃ¼den und unterquerten hier die BAB 111. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns weiter durch die Stolper Heide bis nach NeubrÃ¼ck. In NeubrÃ¼ck wurde der Oder-Havel-Kanal, in HÃ¶he des Hafens, noch einmal nach Westen hin Ã¼berquert. 





Jetzt waren wir in Henningsdorf am BetriebsgelÃ¤nde von Bombardier angelangt. Auf dem GelÃ¤nde standen die nicht ausgelieferten ZÃ¼ge fÃ¼r die DB rum. 





Hier stieÃen wir dann auch auf den Mauerwegradweg, der identisch mit Havelradweg und Berlin-Kopenhagen-Radweg ist.




Der Mauerradweg fÃ¼hrte uns, nach einer kurzen Pause, weiter am Oder-Havel-Kanal entlang bis zum Nordrand Nieder Neuendorf, 





wo wir den Oder-Havel-Kanal letztmalig nach SÃ¼den hin zum Nieder Neuendorfer See hin Ã¼berquerten.









 Durch diesen See flieÃt die Havel, in der Mitte verlÃ¤uft die Landesgrenze zu Berlin. Wir fuhren am Westufer nach SÃ¼den weiter. Vorbei an vielen kleinen und grÃ¶Ãeren Booten,




 die in den dortigen Hafenanlagen vor Anker lagen. Bei km 52 erreichten wir den SÃ¼dteil des Tegeler See. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte jetzt auf NebenstraÃen zur Kaimauer des Nordhafens von Spandau, 





hier auch gleich die Einflugschneise zum Flughafen Tegel. Hinter dem Nordhafen trafen wir wieder auf die Havel. So in HÃ¶he von Eiswerder 





und der Pionierinsel. Am km 56,2 waren wir so ungefÃ¤hr auf HÃ¶he  der Spandauer Zitadelle. 










Hier mussten wir die UferstraÃe nach Westen hin verlassen und nach wenigen Metern nach SÃ¼den




zum Kreisverkehr am Falkenseer Platz weiter fahren. Den Kreisel mussten wir dann 270Â° umrunden, was sehr nervig war, da an jeder AusfallstraÃe eine Ampel unsere VorwÃ¤rtsbewegung abrupt stoppte.




Nach 400 Metern hatten wir wieder das Havelufer in der Spandauer Altstadt erreicht und konnten am Ufer weiter nach SÃ¼den rollen.




Wir rollten jetzt auf kleinen UferstraÃen nach SÃ¼den bis zum sÃ¼dlichen Ende des Grimnitz See, wo wir auf die HeerstraÃe, B2 stieÃen. Ab hier dann auf dem Radweg der HeerstraÃe nach Osten Ã¼ber die Havel 





und den StÃ¶Ãensee. Hinter der BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber den StÃ¶Ãensee bogen wir dann ab und fuhren die Treppen runter zum Ostufer des StÃ¶Ãensee.









 Hier trafen wir auf die Havelchaussee und folgten dieser am Ufer des StÃ¶Ãensee nach SÃ¼den. 





_(hier legten wir noch mal einen kleinen Versorgungsstop ein)_
Rechts von uns die Havel und linker Hand die HÃ¤nge hoch zum Grunewald, 










so ging es dann auch auf und ab Ã¼ber die HÃ¼gel bis zum Bahnhof Wannsee. Um 12:28 Uhr betraten wir die Bahnhofshalle, suchten das Fahrgeld heraus, kauften das Ticket. Da wir noch 4 Minuten bis zur Abfahrt des Zuges um 12:34 Uhr hatten, legten wir mal schnell den Geschwindschritt ein und schaften es den Bahnsteig mit dem Einfahren des Zuges zu erreichen. TÃ¼ren auf, RÃ¤der rein, da gingen schon die TÃ¼ren wieder zu und wir verlieÃen 3 Stunden eher als geplant den Bahnhof Wannsee in Richtung Dessau. 





Was werden wohl unsere Damen zu Hause dazu sagen, wenn wir drei Stunden eher eintrudelten, damit hatten sie doch gar nicht gerechnet. Die AnschlusszÃ¼ge in Dessau, Bitterfeld haben wir gut erreicht, in Halle hingegen war es Ã¤uÃerst knapp. Reinhard1 musste sich noch in die TÃ¼r stellen bis JÃ¼rgen1 die letzten Meter zum Zug zurÃ¼ckgelegt hatte. Er war kaum drin fuhr der Zug auch schon los.
Fazit: Es war eine sehr schÃ¶ne Flachlandtour durch eine landschaftlich sehr schÃ¶ne Gegend. Das Wetter meinte es auch gut mit uns. So hatten wir dann am Ende insgesamt 210 km und 1141 HM zurÃ¼ckgelegt.
Den Gesamtverlauf der Strecke findet ihr hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=eguuaczlfmnxngyc 
Und hier dann noch alle Bilder von der Tour: 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/115429876991086901421/albums/5917596778532193329


----------



## Bikermario (3. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich wollt bloß mal anfragen, ob es in diesem Monat wieder eine Grillrunde oder vielleicht eine Pizzarunde gibt.
Ich hoffe doch das der September noch ein bißchen schön wird.
Also bis dann Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich wollt bloß mal anfragen, ob es in diesem Monat wieder eine Grillrunde oder vielleicht eine Pizzarunde gibt.
> Ich hoffe doch das der September noch ein bißchen schön wird.
> Also bis dann Gruß Bikermario


Gibt es Bikermario, mach doch mal ein paar Terminvorschläge.


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2013)

Hallo,
unsere heutige Tour fÃ¼hrte uns nicht wie geplant durch das Mansfelder Land, sondern fÃ¼hrte uns aus Zeitmangel nach Wallwitz.
Gegen 10:24 Uhr trafen wir mit dem HEX in Wallwitz ein. Vom Bahnhof, wo ich als Frau im dunkeln Angst bekommen wÃ¼rde, 





dann nach Trebnitz weiter und durch den dortigen Obsthofladen in die Obstplantage nach Norden weiter. Der Weg ging jetzt von Schotter in Betonspuren









und Platten Ã¼ber.




Wir folgten diesen Weg bis zum sÃ¼dlichen Ortsrand von Krosigk. Weiter auf der HauptstraÃe durch den Ort bis zum Teich an der WassermÃ¼hle. Dann vorbei am Kneipbecken 










bis zur historischen WassermÃ¼hle, bei der sich leider das Wasserrad nicht mehr drehte. 





ZurÃ¼ck dann Ã¼ber den Bach und weiter durch eine Gartenanlage bis unterhalb der Dorfkirche.




Hier tauchten wir in ein WaldstÃ¼ck ein. 





Der Weg fÃ¼hrte nach SÃ¼den, wo wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg trafen, der mit Fahrbahnplatten ausgelegt war 





und folgten diesen Ã¼ber die L145 nach SÃ¼dosten Richtung Petersberg. Hinter der L145 ging es dann auch stetig ansteigend den Weg hoch.




Wir trafen dann unterhalb der Petersberger Klosterkirche auf die StraÃe und rollten abwÃ¤rts bis zum Museum, hier gab es fÃ¼r meine beiden Mitfahrer, Bonsaibikerin und leffith, den Stempel fÃ¼r ihren Radlerpass. Danach fuhren wir neben der K2132 Richtung Norden bis zur Waldkante auf der rechten Seite. Hier dann 90Â° nach Osten durch den Wald 





bis zum Parkplatz an der Petersberger StraÃe in HÃ¶he beginn Waldgebiet Bergholz. Jetzt folgten wir den Verlauf des Trails der Hallenser durch das Bergholz bis zur sÃ¼dlichen Waldkante. Danach weiter Ã¼ber die BAB 14, wo wir nach 2 km von der Waldkante gesehen nach Westen auf einen Wirtschaftsweg talwÃ¤rts rollten. Also zwischen Schalenberg und Hammelberge dann bis nach RÃ¤thern weiter. Ab RÃ¤thern dann nach SÃ¼den bis Gutenberg und Ã¼ber die Seebener Berge, 










ist auch der Verlauf des Lutherweges bis nach Seeben. Hier suchte ich erst einmal den Einstieg Richtung Osten. Ist ein wenig versteckt. Er befindet sich am nÃ¶rdlichen Zaun des dortigen Sportplatzes. In einem Bogen dann auf einen Trail den Berg hoch bis zur HÃ¶he 
















und auf den HÃ¶hentrail dann bis zum Franzosensteinweg weiter. Anders rum macht es aber mehr SpaÃ den Trail zu fahren. Auf dem Franzosensteinweg rollten wir dann zum 70 cent BoWu-Stand und verspeisten erst einmal eine BoWu. Danach weiter Richtung Zoo Ã¼ber die GiebichensteinbrÃ¼cke zum âKrug zum GrÃ¼nen Kranzeâ hier gibt es eigentlich einen Stempel, der war aber nicht mehr vorhanden, die Flut hatte ihn mitgerissen. Auf der TalstraÃe am linken Saaleufer dann weiter in Richtung SÃ¼den. Absicht war es entlang der Saale, bis Merseburg weiter zu fahren. Aber ein Zaun und umgestÃ¼rzte BÃ¤ume boten uns Einhalt.  Es hieÃ wieder umkehren und in einem Bogen fahrend kamen wir dann an der Eissporthalle wieder raus. Die Zeit war dann schon so weit fortgeschritten, dass wir den Weg zur Stadtinformation am Markt einschlugen. Holten dort noch einen Stempel und begaben uns dann zu Kaffee und Kuchen zum Bahnhof. Hier dann nach 36 km und 329 HM Tourende. 
War wieder eine schÃ¶ne Tour mit bergsteigerischen Einlagen an der Saale. Morgen geht es mit Bikemaus 79 durch den Burgenlandkreis.
Strecke unbereinigt hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uuwcacxueescnudp


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2013)

Hallo,
am 11.09. findet die nächste Wochentour statt.
Ziel die Asisi-Austellung in Leipzig Panometer "Leipzig 1813 In den Wirren der Völkerschlacht"
Treffpunkt 1: 08:20 Uhr Merseburg B91 Eingang Südpark
Treffpunkt 2: 09:30 Uhr Lützen Marktplatz Bäcker
Länge der Strecke: Lützen-Leipzig-Lützen ca. 46 km
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14341


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2013)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Bikemaus79 zu einer Radlerpassstempeltour unterwegs. Mit dem Zug bis Weißenfels und dann ab Bahnhof WSF nach Süden Einstieg in den Weg am Greißlaubach am Hotel Güldene Berge. Am Bach weiter entlang 










nach Süden bis Untergreisslau und dann auf der Salzstraße auf die Höhe, 










wo sich der Windradpark befindet. Auf dieser Straße bis zum Abzweig nach Gröbitz. 





_(Es wurde warm, Anzugsordnung präzisieren)_
Am Abzweig noch 310 Meter weiter und dann nach Südwesten auf einen Wirtschaftsweg abgebogen. 





Dieser Weg führt parallel zur BAB9 durch den Windpark, wo immer noch neue Windanlagen aufgestellt werden. Dieser Weg führte uns nach Pretzsch. 





Durch den Ort nach Süden weiter bis zum Kaufland Zentrallager. Hier trafen wir auf die L190, die uns in Richtung Osterfeld zum Hotel Amadeus führte, hier der erste Stempel. Ab Osterfeld dann auf der L200 durch das Steinbachtal bis Löbitz. 










Hier verließen wir die L200 und folgten den Wirtschaftsweg an linken Ufer des Steinbaches bis nach Beuditz. Ab hier dann auf den Radweg, der am rechten Ufer der Wethau entlang führt bis Mertendorf.




















Da die dortige Gaststätte, gleichzeitig Stempelstelle erst um 11:00 Uhr öffnet, mussten wir noch ein 20 minütige Pause einlegen. 





Ab Mertendorf dann auf den Mühlenwanderweg bis Wethau. Da die Brücke über die Wethau am Nordende der Ortschaft gesperrt war, folgten wir der offiziellen Umleitungsausschilderung 





bis Schönburg weiter. Ab Schönburg dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis nach Leißling und dann um 11:57 Uhr mit dem Zug zurück. Es waren schnelle 38,3 km mit 259 HHM.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xqtyshjqnlfzkxok


----------



## kalihalde (5. September 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hier suchte ich erst einmal den Einstieg Richtung Osten. Ist ein wenig versteckt. Er befindet sich am nördlichen Zaun des dortigen Sportplatzes. In einem Bogen dann auf einen Trail den Berg hoch bis zur Höhe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Erst mal großen Respekt für Deine tollen Tourberichte, Udo1 . Mein Respekt geht heute aber auch an Deine Mitstreiter, denn in der Tat diesen Weg sollte man besser von oben nach unten fahren .

Siehe hier:


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Erst mal großen Respekt für Deine tollen Tourberichte, Udo1 . Mein Respekt geht heute aber auch an Deine Mitstreiter, denn in der Tat diesen Weg sollte man besser von oben nach unten fahren .
> ......


Ja kalihalde,
das Video hatte ich schon bei "Biker aus Halle (Saale)" gesehen, hat mir super gefallen und da habe ich ein wenig recherchiert. Bei Garmin bin ich dann auch fündig geworden, wie der ungefähre Verlauf sein könnte. Hat uns jedenfall großen Spaß bereitet. Wenn ich den nächsten Stempel mit Bikemaus79 am Petersberg holen werde, fahre ich ihn dann in der anderen Richtung.


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> ....... da will ich mal wieder zwei Mittwochstouren führen. Das wären der 25.9. und der 2.10. Natürlich vernünftiges Wetter vorausgesetzt.
> Da wären zum ersten folgende Tour:
> *ZZ- Haselbacher See- Eschfeld- Treben- Meuselwitz- Nißma- Droßdorf- ZZ. Macht 83Km mit 504Hm*
> ...


Hallo Kasebi,

stell mal die Tour *ZZ- Haselbacher See- Eschfeld- Treben- Meuselwitz- Nißma- Droßdorf- ZZ* ins LMB ein, für den 25.09.
Startzeit ist O.K.


----------



## Udo1 (7. September 2013)

Hallo,
gut dass wir nicht in Südafrika wohnen.
http://www.spiegel.de/video/verfolg...ountainbiker-in-suedafrika-video-1294068.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2013)

Hallo
am Sonntag, den 15.09., wenn es nicht regnet, Tour rund um Leipzig.
http://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=12&idart=335

Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14348


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (10. September 2013)

Hallo, schade ich muß leider arbeiten.

Steht schon ein Grilltermin für September fest?


----------



## Udo1 (10. September 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, schade ich muß leider arbeiten.
> 
> Steht schon ein Grilltermin für September fest?


Ja der 26.09. um 19:00 Uhr am Geiseltalsee Frankleben Schutzhütte.
Bestellungen nehme ich an.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (10. September 2013)

Super, ich bin dabei und nehme gern 2 Roster plus Brötchen


----------



## Udo1 (10. September 2013)

Hallo,
der heutige Nachmittag zeigte sich von seiner pustenden Seite.
Bei meiner kleinen Hausrunde auf der Heerstraße zur Klobikauer Halde und dann hoch zum Weinberg Pilgerkapelle war echt stressig- Sturm von vorn. Die Black Welsh lagen auch schön ausgerichtet mitdem Kopf zum Sturm hin, also nach Westen.





Die einzige Windstille Ecke war der Wald auf der Klobikauer Halde. Ich bin dann westlich der Pilgerkapelle aus dem Wald gekommen und dann hoch zum Rohbau der Kapelle. Sieht richtig schön aus.















Vom Weinberg dann Richtung Frankleben den Rundweg runter. In Frankleben waren trotz Sperrung des Sees etliche Surfer auf dem Wasser.












Es scheint sich wohl schon bis Dresden rumgesprochen zu haben, dass der Geiseltalsee ein super See für das Windsurfen ist.


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2013)

Hallo,
hat heute jemand Lust, wenn es nicht regnet, zu einer kleinen Feierabendtour?


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (12. September 2013)

Hallo Udo. 
Lust schon, aber das liebe Arbeitsleben hat mich voll im Griff. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo Udo.
> Lust schon, aber das liebe Arbeitsleben hat mich voll im Griff.
> Viel Spaß


Und ich bin gerade nass geworden.


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2013)

Hallo,
das heutige schöne Wetter haben Bikemaus79 und ich genutzt, um den letzten Radlerpassstempel für ihre Radler Medaille in Gold zu holen. Ziel war das Schloss Goseck und anschließend sollte es gleich weiter gehen nach Naumburg zur Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. Geschäftsstelle, um dort den Lohn des Strampelns abzuholen.
Wir trafen uns um 08:15 Uhr bei mir in Merseburg West. Auf kürzesten Weg nach Süden bis Ortseingang Zscherben, wo wir auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg trafen.




Vor uns in einiger Entfernung sag ich schon zwei einsame Pilger mit ihren gar schweren Rucksäcken laufen. 





Mit ihnen dann noch ein kleines Schwätzchen gemacht. Sie waren heute sehr zeitig in Merseburg gestartet und wollten dann am späten Nachmittag in Freyburg in der Pilgerherberge ankommen.
Wir ließen sie dann wieder in weiter pilgern und folgten den Pilgerweg weiter bis nach Pettstädt (Luftschiff). Ab Luftschiff folgten wir den Pilgerweg nach Westen bis zum Brommerberg, einer kleinen Anhöhe von 200 Metern auf der rechten Seite des Weges gelegen. Auf Höhe des Brommerberges dann auf die alte KAP-Straße nach Süden abgebogen, gleich hinter dem zweiten Windrad auf der linken Seite des Weges. Der Weg führte uns nach Süden bis nach Markröhlitz. Die Naumburger Straße wurde nach Süden auf Goseck zu überquert. Kurz hinter dem Ortseingang Goseck bogen wir dann zum Sonnenobservatorium ab. Da meine Mitfahrerin dieses Bauwerk noch nicht kannte, wurde dort ein kleiner geschichtlicher Halt eingelegt.  Nach der Besichtigung der Kreisgrabenanlage fuhren wir zum Innenhof von Schloss Goseck weiter




 und waren genau 10:00 Uhr zur Öffnung der Infostelle Sonnenobservatorium eingetroffen.




 Der letzte noch fehlende Stempel wurde in den Pass gedrückt und so konnten wir sogleich zum nächsten Ziel Naumburg weiterfahren. 





Ich wählte dieses Mal die Strecke Schloss und dann die Burgstraße runter in das Saaletal. Dort stießen wir auf den Saaleradweg linkes Saaleufer und folgten diesen nach Westen bis Eulau. 










In Eulau dann an der Kirche und Friedhof vorbei zum westlichen Ortsausgang von Eulau, wo wir auf die Straße "Am Kreuzstein" stießen. Nach wenigen 100 Metern stießen wir dann noch auf die L205 (Markröhlitz-Henne). Die L205 verließen wir kurz vor der ersten Rechtskurve, noch auf der Höhe. Auf einen Wirtschaftsweg dann weiter am Feldrand bis zur Luisenhöhe.









_(Blick von der Luisenhöhe über die Saale auf Naumburg)_





Hier verweilte immer die Königin von Preußen Wilhelmine Auguste Amalie bei ihrer Durchreise nach Weimar. Dann den Wanderweg runter zur Saale, Achtung der Weg ist sehr schmal und steil und hat zwei ordentliche Spitzkehren. Weiter über die Hennebrücke, die dort die Saale überspannt bis zur Geschäftsstelle Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V., die sich im Hotel Alte Schmiede befindet. 
Hier gab es dann den Lohn für das Radlerpassstrampeln, das Radlerpassabzeichen in Gold. 





Für die Mühe noch eine Flasche Rotkäppchen für Bikemaus79 und natürlich auch für den Guide. Zurück ging es dann über den Ostbahnhof zum Saaleradweg, den wir über Schönburg 
















und der Oeblitzschleuse bis nach Leißling folgten. 





Ab dort dann wegen des Zeitfensters zurück zu unseren Startpunkten der heutigen Tour. 
War wieder eine schöne Tour mit Bikemaus79, mal sehen wann sie wieder Zeit hat, dann geht es zu den Trails am und um den Petersberg.
Und morgen geht es zum größten Volksfest in Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2013)

Hallo,
wie ja schon im LMB angekÃ¼ndigt fand heute die âWhite-Rock-Tourenteamtour âRund um Leipzigâ, oder prÃ¤ziser WeiÃenfels-LÃ¼tzen-Cospudener See- Auenwald zwischen WeiÃer Elster und PleiÃe, sowie Neuer Luppe bis Merseburg und dann weiter auf dem Saaleradweg nach WeiÃenfels zurÃ¼ck, statt.
Den Wetterbericht fÃ¼r den heutigen Tag verfolgte ich schon einige Tage, sollte ja nicht so besonders werden, Regen war angesagt. Heute Morgen dann beim wach werden die Ãberraschung, Sonne am Horizont. Da konnte es ja nur noch gut werden mit dem Wetter. Also zum Zug und um 08:36 Uhr nach WeiÃenfels zum Treffpunkt. Da ich schon von zwei Mitfahrern die Zusage hatte, wusste ich, dass es heute eine Tour mit Dame wird. Trotzdem war ich gespannt wer noch am Treffpunkt bereitstehen wÃ¼rde. Als ich dann drei Minuten vor der Startzeit eintraf, waren es doch noch 4 Mitfahrer, die auf den Guide warteten.




Nach der BegrÃ¼Ãung ging es sofort ohne Umschweife auf die von Guide geplante Strecke. WeiÃenfels verlieÃen wir nordwÃ¤rts auf der Leipziger StraÃe und folgten den Saaleradweg am rechten Ufer der Saale bis nach Dehlitz am Berge. Heute war fand ja in WSF auch noch am Mittag ein Seifenkistenrennen statt, wo meine Mitfahrer zu mindestens noch die Schlussphase erleben wollten, so war das Tempo auch dementsprechend angepasst.
Von Dehlitz am Berge folgten wir einen mit Betonbahnen ausgelegten Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten leicht ansteigend bis zur BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die BAB 9. Weiter auf dem Weg bis zum nÃ¶rdlichen Ortseingang von GroÃgÃ¶hren, hier trafen wir auf die L 188. Parallel zur L 188 verlÃ¤uft einen betonierten Fahrstreifen Wirtschaftsweg nach Nordosten bis Ortseingang LÃ¼tzen. Von LÃ¼tzen fÃ¼hrt ein Radweg auf einer ehemaligen Eisenbahntrasse nordÃ¶stlich zur Landesgrenze nach Sachsen. 










Hinter Meuchen Ã¼berquerten wir dann die Landesgrenze auf einen vorbildlich ausgebauten Radweg.




Nach 21,6 km mit einem Schnitt von fast 22 km/h erreichten wir den Ort Seebenisch. Hier verlieÃen wir dann den Radweg und bogen auf die TeichstraÃe nach Osten ab, die am Ende zu einem Wirtschaftsweg wurde. Nach 2,3 km erreichten wir B186, die wurde Ã¼berquert und die Fahrt ging auf einen neben der S46 befindlichen Radweg weiter nach Osten. Bei km 24,7 bogen wir nach SÃ¼den auf die Ortschaft Rehbach zu ab. Durch den Ort ging es nach Osten auf der Rehbacher StraÃe bis zum nÃ¶rdlichen Rand von Harmannsdorf.




Auf der CocciusstraÃe verlieÃen wir den Ort nach Osten zur WeiÃen Elster hin. Der FluÃ wurde Ã¼berquert und weiter ging es bis zum nÃ¶rdlichen Ufer des Elsterstausees, immer noch ohne Wasser. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns dann zum Rundweg um den Cospudener See. Auf diesem Weg









 fuhren wir dann weiter nach Norden. Dann ein wenig am nÃ¶rdlichen Ufer nach Osten bis Markkleeberg West.




Hier dann auf den Equipagenweg nach Norden abgebogen und durch den Keesscher Park weiter.















Links vom Equipagenweg die neuen kleinen HÃ¤user, 





die sich am Ostufer Ufer des FloÃgrabens und Waldsee Lauer befinden. Am nÃ¶rdlichen Ende stieÃen wir auf die âNeue Linieâ, bogen aber gleich in einem spitzen Winkel nach SÃ¼dosten ab.




Nach 456 Metern dann wieder in einem spirten Winkel nach Norden bis zum Tor des Wildparkes. Im Wildpark ist Radfahren nicht gestattet und so schoben wir die RÃ¤der einige Meter bis zum Nordtor,




wo wir auf den Hauptweg âDie Linieâ stieÃen.  Wir folgten Die Linie nach Westen bis zur Kreuzung mit der âNeuen Linieâ. Hier trafen wir auf borstiges Getier, 





dass sich im Schlamm am wohlsten fÃ¼hlt. Die âNeue Linieâ wurde Ã¼berquert, wir fuhren weiter auf âDie Linieâ in einem Bogen nach Norden. Jetzt tauchten wir in das Pfarrholz ein, Ã¼berquerten noch einmal den FloÃgraben und trafen bei km 39,5 auf das Elsterflutbett. 





Das Elsterflutbett wurde auf dem Schleussinger Weg nach Westen Ã¼berquert. Gleich hinter der BrÃ¼cke dann auf den Nonnenweg nach Norden in den sÃ¼dlichen Teil des Clara-Zetkin-Parks.









 Der Park wurde nach Norden hin Ã¼ber WeiÃe Elster und Kleiner Luppe durchquert. Im Norden tauchten wir dann in den Palmengarten ein und stieÃen am nÃ¶rdlichen Rand auf die B87. Auf der B87 dann das Elsterbecken Ã¼berquert, 





wo wir dann am Ostufer des Elsterbeckens weiter nach Norden fuhren. Am km 46,2 -Neue Luppe-  bog ich dann zur ehemaligen Hochhalde von Leipzig ab. Ich wollte meinen Mitfahrern noch einen Rundblick in 144 Meter HÃ¶he Ã¼ber Leipzig zeigen. 















Auf Schotter und einer Downhillabfahrt ging es wieder runter zur Neuen Luppe.




Hier befindet sich der Elsterradweg, den ich bis zum Auensee folgte.




Am Ende des Auensee Ã¼berquerten wir auf der Gustav-Esche-Str. Neue Luppe und Nahle nach SÃ¼den. Hinter der Nahle dann auf einen Weg in den Auenwald auf den Kilometerweg nach Westen.









 Nach 52,8 stieÃen wir auf die Alte Luppe und folgten ihren Lauf weiter nach Westen bis zum Gundorf-HÃ¤nicher-Weg. Auf diesem wenige Meter nach Westen weiter, bis zum Abzweig Schlobachshof. Am sÃ¼dlichen Rand weiter nach Westen bis zum Deich der Neuen Luppe.









 Auf den dortigen Radweg dann nach SÃ¼dwesten weiter bis zur DomholzschÃ¤nke, hier die erste Pause mit isotonischen GetrÃ¤nken, Nudeln und Livemusik. 















Nach der StÃ¤rkung wieder zum Damm der Neuen Luppe 










und auf den Radweg Nessellacher Linie weiter nach Westen bis zur BrÃ¼cke der BAB 9. Unter der BAB 9 durch




bis zur Ortschaft MaÃlau. Den Ort verlieÃen wir nach Westen auf dem Gosewanderweg. Am Ortsrand fuhren wir auf dem Weg durch das Burgholz, 










nÃ¶rdlich der Luppe weiter bis wir am km 66,2 auf die SalzstraÃe und den Ã¶kumenischen Pilgerweg stieÃen. Diesen Weg folgten wir weiter nach Westen zum RaÃnitzer und Wallendorfer See. Wir blieben auf dem Pilgerweg fuhren durch LÃ¶ssen und gelangten mit den Pilgerweg auf den RÃ¼sterwanderweg, 





_(Versorgung eines Wespenstiches Ã¼ber dem linken Auge)_
der uns bis zur B181, Kreuzung nach Bad DÃ¼rrenberg und Merseburg fÃ¼hrte. Hier verabschiedete sich der Guide von seinen Mitfahrern, die jetzt in Richtung Bad DÃ¼rrenberg zum Saaleradweg und dann auf diesem bis WSF weiter fuhren. Ich folgte auf dem Radweg neben der B181 der StraÃe weiter bis nach Merseburg zur Saale. Noch ein letzter Blick auf das Traumschiff von KapitÃ¤n Fu und seiner Mannschaft, das gerade ablegen wollte 





und schon war ich an meinen heutigen Ausgangspunkt angelangt, rechtzeitig zu Kaffee und Lebkuchen.  
Es war eine sehr schÃ¶nne Tour mit sehr netten, tollen Mitfahrern.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ulqlzuurcolunngy


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2013)

Hallo,
da ja morgen noch einmal ein schöner Tag werden soll, werde ich mich mal ins mansfeldische begeben.Start ab Blankenheim und dann in Richtung Wansleben am See auf unbekannten Pfaden durchschlagen.


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2013)

Hallo,
am gestrigen Dienstag, den wohl schÃ¶nsten Tag dieser Woche, machte ich mich mit Bonsaibikerin auf den Weg ins mansfeldische. Mit Hopperticket von Halle nach Blankenheim bei Sangerhausen. Im Zug, kurz nach Halle, fragte uns der Zugbegleiter bei der Fahrkartenkontrolle, ob wir einen herrenlosen Koffer gesehen haben. 
Eine Dame hatte in Halle den Koffer schon mal in den Zug abgestellt, stieg dann zum Rauchen einer Zigarette nochmal aus, als sie dann eine qualmte, fuhr der Zug ab. Nun ja einem Nichtraucher wÃ¤re das sicherlich nicht passiert.
Der Zug kam pÃ¼nktlich um 10:44 Uhr in Blankenheim an. Vom Bahnhof hoch zur B80 und auf dieser Richtung Sangerhausen ca. 1 km bis zur ObermÃ¼hle. Ich benÃ¶tigte noch die Ãffnungszeiten der dortigen GaststÃ¤tte und der TÃ¶pferei. Danach 400 Meter zurÃ¼ck und in der ersten Kurve nach Norden auf den Waldweg abgebogen. 
















Nach wenigen 100 Metern stieÃen wir auf den Wanderweg âGrÃ¼ner Querbalkenâ den wir dann HÃ¼gelaufwÃ¤rts nach Osten folgten.









 Es ging an den historischen Wagenspuren und der SchutzhÃ¼tte vorbei 





bis zur StraÃe âGroÃe Siedlungâ. 





Auf dieser dann 170 Meter weiter und 90Â° nach SÃ¼den hangabwÃ¤rts abgebogen. 





Auf einen Singletrail an den ZÃ¤unen einer Gartenanlage vorbei bis zur âUnteren Wassergasseâ. Auf dieser dann nach Osten bis zur Ernst-ThÃ¤lmann StraÃe. Die Ernst-ThÃ¤lmann StraÃe nach SÃ¼den gefolgt Ã¼ber die B80 gerade aus runter zum BahnÃ¼bergang am Bahnhof Blankenheim. Hinter dem Bahnhof wieder bergansteigend nach SÃ¼dosten auf einem matschigen Waldweg (WAB) hoch bis zur Waldkante. 
















Oben angekommen stieÃen wir auf den Lampertusweg, den wir bis nach Klosterrode folgten. Aber vorher wurde die Anzugsordnung den jetzt vorherrschenden Temperaturen angepasst. 





Die HauptstraÃe wurde erreicht, auf der wir zum nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsausgang weiterfuhren. 





Einige Meter vor dem Ortsschild zweigt ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten ab, auf dem wir dann abgebogen sind. 







Er fÃ¼hrte uns auf die dortige HÃ¶he 305,9. Der RÃ¼ckenwind schob uns gen Osten bis zur ersten geschotterten Abzweigung.









 Ich folgte meinen geplanten Track an der Abzweigung nach SÃ¼den bis zur Waldkante. Hier sollte eigentlich ein Weg in das Waldgebiet abzweigen, gab es aber nicht, also den Weg weiter bis zur sÃ¼dlichen Waldkante und an dieser nach Osten weiter, immer den Feldrain am Waldrand folgend. 





Fahrspuren waren vorhanden und wir kamen auch zÃ¼gig vorwÃ¤rts. Nach 450 Meter tauchte der Weg in ein Waldgebiet ein 





und fÃ¼hrte uns aber nicht nach Norden zu meinen geplanten Weg, sondern wir gelangten wieder an die Waldkante, hier dann Feld und Weg zu Ende. Frisches Feld, feuchter Boden, 










ein zurÃ¼ck gibt es ja bekanntlich nicht, also am Feldrand weiter. Die Reifen wurden zunehmend dicker und schliffen schon am Hinterbau. Jetzt absteigen und weiter schieben, der Blick immer zum Waldrand wegen einen Abzweig ins Tal runter. Kein Abzweig aber in der Ferne Hochstand. Da ja bekanntlich der Jagdmann bis fast zu seinem Ansitz fÃ¤hrt, schlussfolgerte ich, dass jetzt ein fahrbarer Weg kommen mÃ¼sste. Und siehe da richtig geschlussfolgert, wir stieÃen auf einen Feldweg. Auf diesem Weg 400 Meter nach Osten bis zur nÃ¤chsten Waldkante und an dieser dann 90Â° nach Norden. In einem leichten Bogen bergab 





gelangten wir wieder ins Tal auf den Wanderweg âGrÃ¼ner Balkenâ. Den folgten wir aber nur 350 Meter und bogen hier wieder nach SÃ¼den berghoch ab, Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns in einem Bogen nach Osten bis Wolferode. Wie stieÃen auf die StraÃe MÃ¼hlberg 





auf der wir den Ort hochwÃ¤rts pedallierend verlieÃen. Oben angekommen stieÃen wir auf die Eislebener StraÃe auf der wir wenige Meter nach SÃ¼den bis zur ersten Rechtskurve weiterfuhren. Genau in der Kurve fÃ¼hrt ein Feldweg nach SÃ¼dosten in das Eislebener Stiftsholz.




 Durch den Wald hoch 















nach Bischofrode. Durch Bischofrode weiter bis zur HauptstraÃe. Diese Ã¼berquert und genau nach 114 Meter auf einen Wiesenweg zwischen zwei GrundstÃ¼cken nach Norden leicht abwÃ¤rts gefahren. Genau nach 50 Metern dann 90Â° nach Osten hinter dem dortigen GrundstÃ¼ck abgebogen und auf einen Singletrail 




talwÃ¤rts nach Norden. Der Weg war ziemlich schlammig und mit Baumschikanen gespickt die am und auf dem Weg lagen. Am Ende dann eine BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber einen Bach, tief eingeschnitten.




BrÃ¼cke in keinem guten Zustand. Ich machte mit meinem zarten Gewicht vorsichtig die TragfÃ¤higkeitsprÃ¼fung. Sie hielt, so konnte dann Bonsaibikerin ohne Probleme folgen.




Auf der gegenÃ¼berliegenden Seite folgten wir den Weg weiter nach Osten 




bis zu einer weiteren BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber diesen Bach, die aber besser aussah. 




Aber gleich hinter dieser gab es eine zweite, die sehr bedrohlich aussah, auch dieses Hindernis wurde ohne einzubrechen Ã¼berwunden. 




Wir wandten uns dann nach SÃ¼dosten und strampelten den Berg leicht pulserhÃ¶hend den Berg hoch. Bei km 16,9 hatten erreichten wir eine grob geschotterte Piste im Wald. Ich Ã¼berquerte diese und fuhr noch einige Meter bergan, um dann eine lange Abfahrt nach Nordosten zu machen, 




wo wir am Ende der Abfahrt wieder auf die geschotterte Piste stieÃen. Dieser folgenden 511 Meter nach SÃ¼den 




und Osten auf diesem Weg waren nicht gerade angenehm zu fahren. So entschloss ich mich nach dieser Strecke die Richtung zu Ã¤ndern, weil die Schotterstrecke jetzt nach SÃ¼den berghoch auf noch grÃ¶beren Schotter weiter fÃ¼hrte. Ich verlieÃ also die Trasse auf einen Trail nach Osten hin leicht bergab fahrend. Das Gras oder das Unkraut wurde stellenweise hÃ¶her, der Verlauf des Trails war aber noch gut zu erkennen, der letztendlich auf einer Streuobstwiese am Waldrand endete. An der Waldkante ging es dann leicht ansteigend nach SÃ¼dwesten den Berg hoch, wo wir auf die uralte K2316 stieÃen. Uraltes Pflaster, die StraÃe fÃ¼hrte ursprÃ¼nglich vom Bahnhof Helfta nach SÃ¼den hoch und verlÃ¤uft parallel zur B180. 




Auf diesem Pflaster und das noch stark ansteigend fuhr es sich nicht gerade angenehm, so gelangten wir nach anstrengenden 511 Metern, bei km 18,9, zur BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die B180.









Jetzt nichts wie rÃ¼ber und der WAB leicht abwÃ¤rts rollend gefolgt,




war eine kleine Widergutmachung fÃ¼r das anstrengende hochgekurbele. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte stetig nach SÃ¼dosten bis zur Waldkante. Zwischen Waldkante und Feld fÃ¼hrte ein zugewachsener Weg, 









der wohl nur noch von einigen Jagdleuten genutzt wurde. Jedenfalls folgten wir diesen Weg in einem Bogen nach SÃ¼den bis zur dortigen sÃ¼dlichen Waldkante. Kurz vor dem Wirtschaftsweg, der von Ãbtischrode nach Osten fÃ¼hrt. Ich sah aber genau an der Waldkante eine Spitzkehre, die auch mein Navi anzeigte. Es war ein breiter Weg, der bergab fÃ¼hrte. Also nicht wie runter und dabei Geschwindigkeit aufnehmend. Ich machte noch ein Foto, dazu musste ich kurz halten, wo bei mich dann Bonsaibikerin Ã¼berholte und meinen Blicken entschwand. 




Ich dann hinterher, wobei ich bei einigen Dornenranken etwas die Geschwindigkeit reduzierte. Der Weg wurde, je weiter wir runter fuhren, von immer hÃ¶herem Unkraut Ã¼berwuchert. Unten angelangt Weg zu Ende, Wendeschleife. Das konnte es ja wohl nicht gewesen sein. Ein Blick auf meinen Track zeigte mir, dass der richtige Weg etwas weiter Ã¶stlich gewesen wÃ¤re. Bonsaibikerin war schon dabei das Blut, an ihren linken KnÃ¶chel, abzuwischen. Jetzt hatte ich endlich mal Gelegenheit mein Medipack zum Einsatz zu bringen. Pflaster raus und gut war es. Aber nach der Ersten Hilfe haben wir immer noch keinen weiter fÃ¼hrenden Weg gesehen. Ich kletterte jetzt den Hang hoch um zu sehen was sich hinter der Waldkante, die sich in 10 Metern befand, befindet. Es war ein Feld mit Feldrain, der befahrbar schien. Also schiebend einen Weg durch das Unterholz 









bis zum Waldrand gesucht und auf dem Feldrain an der Waldkante nach Norden bis zu einem Wirtschaftsweg,









der neben der Bahnstrecke Halle-Eisleben entlang fÃ¼hrt, gefahren. Von hier waren es dann noch 4,4 km bis zum Bahnhof Erdeborn. Ein Blick auf meine batteriefreie Uhr zeigte mir an, dass der Zug gerade in Wolferode eingerollt sein mÃ¼sste. Ich nahm jetzt Geschwindigkeit auf, Drehgriff auf nach vorn auf Gang 14 gestellt und die Trittfrequenz erhÃ¶ht. Bonsaibikerin dann Kette rechts, sie ahnte wohl, dass wir den Zug wohl noch schaffen kÃ¶nnten und ja 2 Minuten vor dem Einfahren des Zuges waren wir am Bahnsteig angelangt. 




_(Bei der Abfahrt habe ich alle Kletten die am Wegesrand hingen aufgesammelt)_




_(Die Verletzung hatte dann auch aufgehÃ¶rt zu bluten, das waren die Dornenranken von der Abfahrt gewesen)_
Rein in den Zug und dann Tour Ende nach 27,5 km und 462 HM. Die Tour war einfach toll gewesen. Es war von allem was dabei, Matsch und Schlamm, Schotter, schÃ¶ne Trailabschnitte, einsturzgefÃ¤hrdete BrÃ¼cken, Baumschikanen und super Anstiege. Das Wetter hat dazu auch noch gepasst, es war also ein schÃ¶ner Biketag.  Den Streckenverlauf findet ihr hier: 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gcnfpnlqfiredebu


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2013)

Hallo,
am 26.09. um 19:00 Uhr am Geiseltalsee Frankleben Schutzhütte findet wieder das obligatorische BRUSTGURTFAHRERGRILLEN mit Freunden statt.
Mit dabei bis jetzt:
Bonsaibikerin
leffith
udo1 mit Begleitung
Andi65
kasebi
Temperatur 13°C und wolkig; 
+ Warm anziehen


----------



## Reinhard1 (23. September 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja der 26.09. um 19:00 Uhr am Geiseltalsee Frankleben Schutzhütte.
> Bestellungen nehme ich an.



Hallo Udo,
wir sind nicht dabei.
Gruß Anita u. Reinhard


----------



## Udo1 (25. September 2013)

Hallo,
heute war ich mal Mitfahrer bei der kasebi-Tour. Die ging von Zeitz zum Haselbacher See und über Meuselwitz zurück nach Zeitz. Meine Eindrücke zu dieser schönen Tour, an der ich heute mal ganz entspannt teilgenommen habe, findet ihr diesmal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10974444&postcount=370


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. September 2013)

Hallo,
am heutigen Abend trafen sich wieder einmal die BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Gleichgesinnten zum monatlichen Abendgrillen am Geiseltalsee.
Mit dabei waren:
Bonsaibikerin, leffith, kasebi, andi65, sowie ich mit Begleitung.
Aus der Erfahrung des letzten Grillens, wurden heute gleich zwei Einweggrills, um 18:45 Uhr in Frankleben am See vorgeheizt. Als ich eintraf war Bonsaibikerin und leffith schon vor Ort.
Wie gesagt, die Grills wurden sogleich angezündet und vorgeglüht.




Leffith war heute in kurz angereist, mich fröstelte es leicht bei diesen Anblick. Zum warmhalten konnte er gleich mal für das Glühen der Kohle die Luftzufuhr verbessern.




Gegen 19:00 Uhr traf dann kasebi am Ort des geschehens ein.




Es wurde langsam dunkler und die ersten Würste konnten vom Grill genommen werden, da traf dann noch Andi65 ein.




Bei angenehmen Bikergesprächen ließen wir uns die Knobis schmecken.









Am Horizont war nur noch ein kleiner heller Schimmer auszumachen gewesen.




Nachdem alles restlos verzehrt war, wurde die Ausgangslage wieder hergestellt und der angefallene Müll wieder verpackt und eingeladen.
Bonsaibikerin und leffith machten sich dann mit ihren Rädern auf den Heimweg. Die Richtung wurde ihnen vom Polarsten angezeigt.









Es war ein schöner Abend bis zumnächsten abendlichen Grillen am See im Oktober, prüft schon mal eure Terminkalender.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
habe heute eine Top-Tour mit Kasebi durch Sachsen, Grimma-Torgau, gemacht. Meine Eindrücke von der Tour mit Guide kasebi folgen noch.
Nur soviel, war eine super Tour,


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
meine Eindrücke von der Tour Grimma-Wurzen-Schildau-Torgau mit kasebi an 02.10 findet ihr diesmal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10995685&postcount=373


----------



## Udo1 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
der Winterpokal wirft langsam seine Schatten voraus.
Da Andi65 in dieser WP-Saison nicht am Winterpokal teilnehmen kann. Für ihn ist die Radsaison ab sofort für eine längere Zeit zu Ende. Darum benötigt das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER einen Ersatz für Andi65. Also wer Lust hat mit den BRUSTGURTFAHRERN in die nächste WP-Saison zu starten, sollte sich dann einfach melden.
Wie ich gerade festgestellt habe, können schon Teams gegründet werden. Das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER ist gegründet, Anmeldungen können erfolgen.


----------



## firlie (7. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine Eindrücke von der Tour Grimma-Wurzen-Schildau-Torgau mit kasebi an 02.10 findet ihr diesmal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10995685&postcount=373


 

Hallo Kasebi & Udo1

Der Kasebi war so nett und hat via Link (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497394&page=26 )
bei uns im SVTF auf Eure Sachsen-light Tour aufmerksam gemacht.
Der -firlie- war neugierig und hat natürlich gleich gestöbert.
Siehe da, den "Großen Teich" vor Torgau kenne ich zur Genüge, denn da habe ich vor 25 Jahren, als "Stift",  im eisigen Oktober - oder Novemberwasser beim Abfischen drin gestanden.

Feine heimatkundlich - angehauchte Touren macht ihr da.
Ach, mir ist aufgefallen, die Meterangaben in euren Berichten sind ja übergenau!!!
Vorbildlich, vorbildlich  !
Weiterhin viel Spaß bei euren Touren und es müssen nicht immer die Berge sein !

Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
das Wetter ist ja heute noch einigermaßen angenehm, da werde ich jetzt gleich noch ein zweite Tour machen, aber jetzt mit Bikemaus79, die gleich bei mir vor der Tür stehen wird. Es soll eine kleine Feierabendrunde werden, die Strecke, darf ich bestimmen. Na dann auf zum Kalorienverbrennen.


----------



## Kasebi (8. Oktober 2013)

firlie schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi & Udo1
> 
> 
> Ach, mir ist aufgefallen, die Meterangaben in euren Berichten sind ja übergenau!!!
> ...



Das ist eine Spezialität von Udo über die auch ich immer wieder Staune. 
Ist halt ein Militär a.D. Oder heißt das im Ruhestand? 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
bin von der lockeren 98 ziger Feierabendtour mit Bikemaus79 zurück. Die Tour führte über den Airpark Merseburg 





zur Heerstraße und dann auf dieser in Richtung Klobikauer Halde. Kurz vor der Halde sind wir dann auf dem Goethe-Radweg 





















zum Geiseltalsee weiter gefahren. Am See angekommen bogen wir dann Richtung Weinberg ab. Der Blick über den See zur Halbinsel und den vorgelagerten Ufer mit der Laubfärbung der Bäume war ein super Anblick.









 Am Osthang der Klobikauer Halde bogen wir dann nach Norden ab und folgten den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg am Fuße der Klobikauer Halde nach Norden weiter.














 So gelangten wir in einem Bogen wieder auf die Heerstraße, die zum Parkplatz an der Halde hochführt. 





Wir folgten deren Verlauf bis ca. 260 Meter vor dem Besucherparkplatz für den Aussichtsturm. Hier bogen wir dann wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab der zum Aussichtspunkt führte. Bei der Annäherung an den Aussichtsturm 





sah ich dann das rot-weiße Absperrband um den Turm flattern. 





Als wir dann am Aufstieg waren, sahen wir, warum der Turm gesperrt war. Der Aufgang wurde zur Sicherheit mit einer Eisentür versehen, denn einige chaotische Mitbürger, die nur zerstören wollen, haben versucht den Turm abzufackeln. 










Ein tragender Stützpfeiler ist am Fuß verbrannt und gewährleistet nicht mehr die Standsicherheit, aus diesem Grund die Sperrung des Turmes. Ich kann das nicht mehr verstehen, warum machen die so was. Wahrscheinlich sind diese Personen nur darauf aus alles zu zerstören, das scheint ihnen dann wohl einen Kick zu geben. Nun so sind wir ohne einen Ausblick über den See auf den Trail zwischen den ehemaligen Postenzaun















bis zum Osthang der Klobikauer Halde vorgefahren und genossen von dort noch einmal den abendlichen Blick über den See,









 bevor wir den Hang runter zum Rundweg fuhren. 





Unten angekommen ging es dann auf dem Goetheradweg retour zur Heerstraße 





und auf dieser dann zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour zurück. War eine schöne feine Nachmittagsrunde mit Bikemaus79. Dir noch einen schöne arbeitsreiche Woche, bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und ehemalige,
prüft bitte mal eure Terminkalender für ein gemeinsames 
Brustgurtfahrerwinterpokalauftaktpizzaessen im Oktober.


----------



## leffith (9. Oktober 2013)

Lecker, ich nehme so ungefähr jeden Termin. Bin sehr flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Lecker, ich nehme so ungefähr jeden Termin. Bin sehr flexibel.


Super leffith, dann warten wir mal auf die anderen Terminvorschläge.
Hier noch der Link zur Speisekarte, zwecks Vorauswahl. http://www.pizzeria-grosskayna.de/speisekarte/index.html


----------



## Kasebi (9. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und ehemalige,
> prüft bitte mal eure Terminkalender für ein gemeinsames
> Brustgurtfahrerwinterpokalauftaktpizzaessen im Oktober.



Nächste Woche hab ich garantiert Spätschicht. Könnte also klappen das ich zwischen dem 21. und 25. Früh habe. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich schlag dann mal den 25.10.2013 vor, es kann auch der 26.10.2013 sein.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und ehemalige,
> prüft bitte mal eure Terminkalender für ein gemeinsames
> Brustgurtfahrerwinterpokalauftaktpizzaessen im Oktober.


TERMIN 22.10. um 19:00 Uhr in der Pizzeria *Fantasia Romana* in Großkayna.
Ich werde dann die Plätz bestellen.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13771


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
nach den letzten Regentagen dieser Woche, mit einmal ordentlich nass geworden, habe ich den heutigen Tag genutzt um eine kleine Tour durch den westlichen Saalekreis zu machen.
Da mir schon seit lÃ¤ngerem die BratwÃ¼rste aus dem mansfeldischen ausgegangen waren, schwang ich mich um 08:45 Uhr auf mein 29 ziger und fuhr zum Schwarzeiche-Laucha-Radweg nach Freiimpfelde. Hier war mein Einstieg in den Radweg. Ich fuhr also immer gen Westen Ã¼ber Annemariental, Knapendorf, BÃ¼ndorf, parallel zur Laucha/Schwarzeiche bis hinter der BAB 38. Hier zweigt die Laucha nach NW auf Bad LauchstÃ¤dt hin ab, denn von diesem Punkt bis zur Saale bei Schkopau hat die Laucha und die Schwarzeiche ein gemeinsames Bachbett. Ich folgte aber den Lauf der Schwarzeiche bachaufwÃ¤rts, jetzt Schwarzeicheradweg, nach Bischdorf. Ab Bischdorf fÃ¼hrt der neugestaltete Radweg am SÃ¼drand des Ortes am rechten Bachufer entlang nach Unterkriegstedt durch eine neu angelegte Streuobstwiese. Am Abzweig nach Oberkriegstedt fuhr ich dann geradeaus nach Westen Ã¼ber eine Wiese 






bis zum Rastplatz an der Schwarzeiche Oberkriegsted. Ab hier beginnt der brandneue Radweg, der gerade mal so ein Jahr alt ist. Er fÃ¼hrt am rechten Ufer der Schwarzeiche weiter bis WÃ¼nschendorf. 





Kurz vor WÃ¼nschendorf habe ich aber den betonierten Radweg verlassen und bin am Ufer in den Park von WÃ¼nschendorf reingefahren.




Der Weg endete, nach dem ich am westlichen Ende vom Park die Schwarzeiche nach Norden hin Ã¼berquert hatte an der OrtsverbindungsstraÃe nach Klobikau. Auf dieser bin ich dann weiter nach NiederwÃ¼nsch




_(Neue ICE-Trasse, die Gleise sind schon verlegt)_
 und machte dort vom SÃ¼den her einen Abstecher zum WÃ¼nscher Landhof mit Strohballenhaus und Holzbackofen. Hier traf ich die holde BÃ¤ckerin, bei der ich mich nach dem nÃ¤chsten Backtag erkundigte. Eigentlich ist in der nÃ¤chsten Zeit kein Backtag fÃ¼r Brote. Da aber morgen eine Schulklasse da ist, wird der Ofen angeheizt und mit den Kids gebacken, da werden meine zwei Brote gleich mit reingeschoben. Fand ich super, werde dann morgen gegen 14:00 Uhr pÃ¼nktlich zur Stelle sein. Von NiederwÃ¼nsch fuhr ich weiter Ã¼ber OberwÃ¼nsch bis zum Ã¶stlichen Ortseingang von LangeneichstÃ¤dt. Hier dann auf der StraÃe die in Richtung SchafstÃ¤dt fÃ¼hrt 621 Meter nach Norden bis zum Wirtschaftsweg, der nach Westen fÃ¼hrte. Diesen folgte ich, an WalnussbÃ¤umen vorbei unter dem die FrÃ¼chte zum Aufsammeln lagen, bis hoch zum asphaltierten Weg, der zur LangeneichstÃ¤dter Warte fÃ¼hrt. Dies ist auch gleich der Drei StÃ¤dteradweg âMerseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben. In HÃ¶he der ersten WindrÃ¤der am Radweg hinter der Warte, sah ich groÃe Erdhaufen auf den Feldern liegen. Beim NÃ¤herkommen, sah ich dann auch die Transportfahrzeuge und die Traktoren die diese -von mir wohl fÃ¤lschlicherweise als Erde bezeichnet- aber wohl richtiger Weise mit KlÃ¤rschlÃ¤mme bezeichnet werden mÃ¼ssen, auf die Felder ausbringen. 





Was dort wohl alles so drin sein wird. Weiter ging es dann auf dem StÃ¤dteradweg bis nach Nemsdorf-GÃ¶hrendorf aber jetzt mit ordentlichem Gegenwind. Von Nemsdorf-GÃ¶hrendorf dann am nÃ¶rdlichen Ortsausgang weiter auf dem Radweg nach Querfurt bis zum Gewerbegebiet am SÃ¼drand der Stadt, kurz vor dem Klinikum. Hier stand der Bratwurstwagen, mein heutiges Ziel. Ich wurde sofort wieder erkannt, gibt ja nicht so viel Kaputte, die wegen zwei KnackwÃ¼rsten 60 km mit dem Rad fahren. Wegen dem Wind von vorn brauchte ich heute mal gute 2 Std und 10 Minuten. Nun die RÃ¼ckfahrt ging dafÃ¼r aber wesentlich schneller, nun ja mit RÃ¼ckenwind. Ab Oberklobikau bin ich dann zur Klobikauer Halde abgebogen. Hier sah ich, dass der alte Wirtschaftsweg an SÃ¼drand der Ortschaft nach Niederklobikau am rechten Ufer der Schwarzeiche asphaltiert wurde.




So kann man jetzt von Bischdorf aus bis Oberklobikau den Radweg an der Schwarzeiche nutzen und braucht somit nicht mehr auf die StraÃe ausweichen. An der Klobikauer Halde 





traf ich dann wieder auf die HeerstraÃe und folgte dieser bis nach Merseburg zurÃ¼ck. War eine schÃ¶ne trockene Tour mit guten 62 km bei Gegen.- und RÃ¼ckenwind, manchmal lieÃ sich auch die Sonne kurzzeitig blicken.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust heute auf eine kleine Feierabendtour?
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Airpark. Mit der Startzeit bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Lust heute auf eine kleine Feierabendtour?
> Treffpunkt Parkplatz Airpark. Mit der Startzeit bin ich flexibel.


Sehr gut Bonsaibikerin und leffith haben Zeit. 18:30 Uhr Start am Parkplatz Airpark.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sehr gut Bonsaibikerin und leffith haben Zeit. 18:30 Uhr Start am Parkplatz Airpark.


Haben wir wegen Wasser von oben verschoben.


----------



## Kasebi (17. Oktober 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Haben wir wegen Wasser von oben verschoben.



Ich hoffe mal den Termin am 22.10. 19:00 aber nicht

Ist das die Pizzeria wenn man zur Baggerschaufel fährt?

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal den Termin am 22.10. 19:00 aber nicht
> 
> Ist das die Pizzeria wenn man zur Baggerschaufel fährt?
> 
> ...


Genau kasebi, da ist es und es kann auch regnen.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
bin gerade von meiner 5 Harzerwandernadel Stempeltour rund um Thale zurück. Es war einfach unglaublich schön an diesem wunderbaren Herbsttag dort zu wandern. Uns hat es Spaß gemacht, ist ja eigentlich auch kein Wunder gewesen bei diesen Bildern die wir heute gesehen hatten.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
als ich heute Morgen zum BÃ¤cker bin, um die FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksbrÃ¶tchen zu holen, dachte ich, dass ich im FrÃ¼hling bin, wenn die fallenden BlÃ¤tter mir nicht etwas anderes aufzeigten, 13Â°C um 08:00 Uhr und das fast am Ende des Oktobers. Da wurde dann sogleich der Entschluss gefasst eine Vormittagswanderung, auf dem Weinbergwanderweg von FrÃ¤nkenau, bei Bad KÃ¶sen, Richtung Prinz-Heinrich-Stein zu unternehmen. Gesagt getan, wir starteten um 10:15 Uhr ab FrÃ¤nkenau. Die Sonne schien hervorragend und wÃ¤rmte meinen leicht verspannten RÃ¼cken. Das bunte Herbstlaub rieselte langsam auf uns hernieder. 









Der Weg, ist auch gleichzeitig ein TeilstÃ¼ck des Ã¶kumenischen Pilgerweges, fÃ¼hrte immer an der Waldkante des Saaletales entlang. PlÃ¶tzlich hÃ¶rten wir knatternde GerÃ¤usche hinter uns, zwei Motorradfahrer zwangen uns, an den Rand des Weges zu treten. Vorbei an gepflegten Sitzgelegenheiten und ehemaligen SteinbrÃ¼chen gelangten wir an den sÃ¼dlichen Rand des GÃ¶ttersitz-Weinberge.




Auf unseren weiteren Weg kamen uns etliche junge Biker entgegen, die wohl von Almrich auf dem Weinbergweg gekommen sind und wohl Richtung Himmelreich weiter wollten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ich beneidete sie schon ein wenig, aber heute war ja Wandertag. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte uns weiter durch eine Baumallee 









bis zum BlÃ¼cherstein, 244 Meter Ã¼ber NN. 




Der Stein soll an die Schlacht bei Belle-Alliance in der belgischen Provinz Brabant erinnern, deswegen die noch lesbare Inschrift 18. Juni 1815. Von hier oben an der Kante zum Saaletal hat man einen sehr schÃ¶nen Blick in und Ã¼ber das Saaletal von Kloster Pforta bis weit hinter Bad KÃ¶sen, Kleinheringen. 




An der Kante zum Saaletal fÃ¼hrte der Weg uns weiter bis zum Prinz-Heinrich-Stein. 









Auch von hier hat man einen sagenhaften Ausblick. 




_(Im Hintergrund das Kloster Pforta)_




_(Blick in Richtung SaalhÃ¤user Ã¼ber die Weinberge)_
ZurÃ¼ck dann wieder auf dem gleichen Weg, aber jetzt begegneten wir viele Wanderer, die uns entgegen kamen. Das veranlasste mich, die PÃ¤rchen einmal genauer zu betrachten, unter dem Blickwinkel wer trÃ¤gt was auf dem RÃ¼cken. Ich stellte also fest: Bei Ã¼ber 50% der PÃ¤rchen trÃ¤gt grundsÃ¤tzlich die Frau den Rucksack und der Mann hat nur mit seinem KÃ¶rpergewicht zu kÃ¤mpfen. 
 Nun hier sollten die MÃ¤nner unbedingt Abhilfe schaffen. ZurÃ¼ck zur der 4 rÃ¤drigen motorbetrieben Kutsche und mit dieser dann nach Bad KÃ¶sen, am Bahnhof vorbei nach Lengefeld, zu Oma kocht. Jahrelang fuhr ich daran vorbei, immer wollte ich rein, nie hat es geklappt und heute war ich drin. Also das Essen ist superlecker und preiswert, lohnt sich immer dort einzukehren. Das Ambiente, ich schÃ¤tze mal so spÃ¤te 70 ziger Jahre. Aber es gibt dort noch ein SchÃ¤tzchen, das uns von Oma in einer privaten FÃ¼hrung gezeigt und vorgefÃ¼hrt wurde, eine echte Jukebox aus dem Jahre 1951, mit einem satten Sound. 
Danach ging es wieder retour. AbschlieÃend kann ich nur sagen es war wieder einmal ein schÃ¶ner Herbsttag auf einen interessanten Wanderweg in der Region Bad KÃ¶sen.
Aber ab Morgen gehtâs wieder mit dem Rad auf Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
nachdem mir meine Wochentagsfahrer weggebrochen sind, Urlaub und Erholung- machte ich mir gestern Gedanken, wer mich auf meiner heutigen Tour, bei fast sommerlichen Temperaturen begleiten könnte. 
Ich rief dann sofort meine beiden Mitfahrer vom Merseburger Radverein, Harti und Erich, an. Harti musste leider Absagen, er wollte den Garten winterfest machen. Erich war dabei. So trafen wir uns heute um 09:00 Uhr am Airpark und welche Überraschung Harti traf auch ein, hat die Arbeit auf dem Mittwoch verlegt. 





Da wir wieder mal großen Appetit auf eine echte Thüringer Roster hatten, wählten wir als Ziel Bad Sulza, Kiosk an der Saline. 
Beim Start war es noch ziemlich frisch, so legte ich noch schnell meine Windjacke an. Wir nahmen Kurs Heerstraße und dann weiter über das alte russische Militärgelände zur Straße Merseburg-Geusa. Über Zscherben und Reipisch gelangten wir nach Frankleben. Jetzt befanden wir uns auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg und folgten diesen weiter. Es ging am Nordufer des Runstedter See entlang 










zum Südfeldsee Nordufer. Langsam wurde es wärmer, aber wir hatten den Wind von vorn, er sollte bis Bad Sulza von vorn auf uns einwirken. Vom Pilgerweg hatten wir, dank des schönen Wetters eine sehr gute Fernsicht in Richtung NSG Alte und Neue Göhle. 





Weiter ging es auf dem Pilgerweg über Roßbach Süd nach Pettstädt zum Luftschiff. Auf der alten Kapstraße 










rollten wir in Markröhlitz ein. Weiter über Pödelitz und Dobichau




bis nach Großjena. Hier überquerten wir die Unstrut.









Ab Roßbach ging es weiter auf der Weinbergstraße bis Almrich. 
















Ab dort dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis zum Fischhaus, hier dann die Eisenbahnlinie überquert und parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie bis Bad Kösen weiter gefahren. Wir folgten den Lauf der kleinen Saale bis Bad Kösen. Ab Bad Kösen dann den kürzesten Weg über Lengefeld, 










Saaleck, Kleinheringen bis Großheringen. 





Ab Großheringen dann auf dem Ilmradweg bis zum Ziel, Kiosk an der Saline, die Roster waren gerade frisch aufgelegt worden, als wir eintrafen. 









Sie schmeckten, wie eigentlich immer superlecker. 














Nachdem wir uns richtig gestärkt hatten, wurde für die Rückfahrt die Anzugsordnung verändert. Wir hatten ja jetzt Rückenwind und um die 20°C. 




Zurück ging es dann auf dem gleichen Weg wie hinzu, 









_(Kurpark Bad Kösen)_
zu mindestens bis Dobichau. Ab Dobichau änderten wir die Route, es ging jetzt über Pödelist in die Alte Göhle bis hoch zum Luftschiff.
 Der4 Anstieg war eine alte Kopfsteinpflasterstraße, 





da war ich mit meinen voluminösen 29 ziger Rädern glatt im Vorteil gegenüber meinen beiden Begleitern auf ihren 32 ziger Schlappen, die wohl so um die 6 bar Reifeninnendruck hatten. 










Da das Pflaster auf der Hälfte zu Ende war, überholten mich meine Begleiter berghoch. 





Ich wusste aber dass es auf der Höhe einige Löcher gab, die noch mit dem Regenwasser der letzten Tage gefüllt sein würden, da konnte ich dann wieder mein Vorteil ausspielen und ihnen mein Rücklicht zeigen. 





Jetzt folgten wir den Pilgerweg retour 
















bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Angekommen, hatte ich dann genau 100 km auf der Uhr. Insgesamt waren es 489 HM bei 20 km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, dem Alter angemessen. 
Es war eine sehr schöne Tour mit Harti und Erich, mal sehen, wann die nächste gemeinsame Tour stattfinden wird.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
gestern Abend trafen sich die BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde zum Brustgurtfahrerwinterpokalauftaktpizzaessen in der Pizzeria Großkayna. Bis auf Reinhard1, der leider verhindert war, waren alle Mitglieder des Teams sowie die ehemaligen Teammitglieder der Einladung gefolgt. 






Beim geselligen Beisammensein und das Warten auf die leckeren Pizzen, wurde schon mal über die WP-Eröffnungstour gesprochen. Diese wird am 09.11. stattfinden. Der Guide ist wieder *kasebi*. Der Startpunkt wird entweder Hermsdorf oder Gera sein, kommt ganz auf die Anreiserichtung der anderen Teilnehmer an. Wenn aus der westlichen Himmelsrichtung niemand dabei sein wird, ist der Bahnhofsvorplatz GERA der Startpunkt, wird aber rechtzeitig vom Guide bekannt gegeben. 
Die Pasta und die Pizzen 






schmeckten wieder einmal lecker. So war es wieder einmal ein angenehmer Abend gewesen.
So dann prüft mal schon eure Terminkalender für das Novembergrillen.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, zur Info:
GPSies ist zur Zeit offline es wird wohl noch ein wenig dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich hab mal meine Arbeitstermine nachgesehen und diehe da, es tun sich tolle tage auf. Meine Vorschläge : 15/16//21/22/28/29.11.2013.
ich denke mal da dürfte irgendein Tag für alle passen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab mal meine Arbeitstermine nachgesehen und diehe da, es tun sich tolle tage auf. Meine Vorschläge : 15/16//21/22/28/29.11.2013.
> ich denke mal da dürfte irgendein Tag für alle passen.


Dann schlage ich mal für das Novembergrillen, den 16.11., ist ein Sonnabend, vor.
Zur Kaffeezeit um 15:00 Uhr ?
Ort: Geiseltalsee, Frankleben Schutzhütte


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
morgen 09:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Südfeldsee Hafen-Großkayna, Überraschungsrunde.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
zu der heutigen Mittwochstour hatte ich ab Treffpunkt Hafen Südfeldsee Großkayna den Manfred, vom White-Rock-Tourenteam aus WSF, mit dabei.
Start war für mich dann 08:12 Uhr ab Merseburg Airpark. Auf dem kürzesten Weg bin ich dann zum Südfeldsee Nordostzipfel gefahren. Hier stieß ich auf den Rundweg 










_(Baggerschaufel am Rastplatz Südfeldsee Großkayna)_
und folgte diesen am Nordufer entlang bis zum Treffpunkt Hafen, wo ich um 08:50 Uhr zeitgleich mit Manfred eintraf.




Er hatte sich vom Westufer angenähert.




Das Wetter meinte es gut mit uns, die Sonne lachte und der Wind kam aus südöstlicher Richtung, also immer von vorn. Da keiner mehr mitfahren wollte, konnten wir auch ohne Umschweife starten.
Ich hatte heute eine Steinetour vor. Wir fuhren also grobe Richtung Westen, am nördlichen Fuß der Halde Vesta entlang, mit Baumübersteigung 





bis nach Braunsdorf, dann weiter an südlichem Ufer der alten Geisel weiter bis zum Dorfteich von Bedra, 





liegt genau am Südrand des Braunsbedraer Stadtparkes. Das Laub war so dicht und hoch, dass ich die Betonkante der Wegebegrenzung nicht sah und mit meinem Vorderrad abrutschte. Im Busch kam ich gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Stehen. Den Bereich der Leiha verließen wir über die Brücke in Schortau. Ab Schortau dann bei Gegenwind hoch zur Müchelhöhe. Heute war eine sehr klare Luft und so konnte man gut auf die Klobikauer Halde blicken. 





An der Kreuzung Müchelhöhe bog ich nach SO ab bis zum Sendemast, ungefähr 456 Meter. Hier bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen hin ab. 





Der Weg führte uns in einem Bogen nach Süden zum Westrand der Taubenberge herunter zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Gröst-Branderoda. Die Straße nach Branderoda weiter gefolgt bis zur Waldkante 





auf der rechten Seite. Hier dann in den Wald nach Süden den Berg hoch zum Distelberg. 





Parallel zum Distelberg auf dem oberen Wanderweg weiter nach Westen. Der Blick auf und über Branderoda bis hin zu den Weinbergen war wunderschön anzusehen. 





In Höhe der Hirschtränke stießen wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg und folgten diesen nach Südwesten am Waldrand weiter bis zum Nordostzipfel der Neuen Göhle. 










Die Neue Göhle wurde im Zickzack nach Südwesten bis zum Südwestlichen Zipfel an der B180 durchquert. 





Die B180 wurde dann nach Westen am Nordrand des dortigen Steinbruchs überquert. Nach 712 Metern erreichten wir den ersten Stein der heutigen Tour, das Sühnekreuz. 





Was das Kreuz für eine Geschichte hat, habe ich ja schon einmal in einem älteren Beitrag geschrieben. Vom Sühnekreuz folgte ich dann den Wanderweg Richtung Zscheiplitz bis zum zweiten Stein, den Magdstein. Das letzte Mal war das Gras mannshoch, heute war alles ordentlich kurzgehalten, man scheint den Weg zu pflegen. 




















Ab hier dann weiter über eine Wiese bis zum Waldrand. 





Einige Meter im Wald führt ein Wanderweg nach Osten hoch zum Bodelschwingh-Denkmal. 





Mein einheimischer Mitfahrer kannte dies leider noch nicht. Nun ja da muss erst ein Fremder zuziehen, um den Einheimischen ihre Heimat zu zeigen. 





_(Auf und Abstieg zum vom Denkmal)_
Ab dem Bodelschwingh-Denkmal folgten wir den Wanderweg bis zur B180 und folgten der Straße 162 Meter. Dann bogen wir auf den Wanderweg nach Süden ab. Der Weg führte durch einen Hohlweg,




 gut mit Laub bepackt, wo man nicht sah, was sich unter dem Laub befindet steil nach unten bis zur Zscheiplitzmühle an der Unstrut. Die Unstrut wurde am dortigen Wehr über die Brücke überquert. 





Nach der Brücke folgten wir den Radweg am rechten Unstrutufer bis nach Balgstädt zur Nordseite des Schlosses. 





Balgstädt durchquerten wir auf der B176 bis zum Lohweg, mitten im Ort. Den folgten wir jetzt stetig berghochfahrend, zuerst auf Asphalt, dann einige Meter auf Schotter, der dann in einem Wanderweg überging. Der Weg hatte das Wegezeichen eines Rehes. Es ging stetig bergan. Die Hochfahrt war schlimmer, als durch eine 10 cm starke Schneedecke zu fahren. Da der Weg teilweise ein Hohlweg war, war auch die Laubdicke dementsprechend stark und brachte uns ordentlich zum Schwitzen.














Das Wegezeichen machte den Weg alle Ehre, jede Menge Rehe und ein Dammhirsch die von uns gestört wurden und schnell das Weite suchten. 




Aber die Ausblicke von hier oben über das Unstruttal entschädigten uns allemal. 









Nach guten 1,8 km erreichten wir dann Toppendorf. Es soll wohl ganz früher ein Rittergut gewesen sein. Die Ruine des Hauptgebäudes steht noch 















und es gibt auch noch etwas abseits einen Brunnen der Wasser führt. 










Von Toppendorf dann weiter nach Süden bis zur Alten Poststraße, die auf dem ganz modernen Kartenmaterial von MagicMaps noch als L208 gekennzeichnet ist, auf der aber kein Auto fahren kann. 





Diese Poststraße folgten wir weiter nach SW den Berg hoch. Am ersten Abzweig eines Wirtschaftsweges bogen wir ab und folgten diesen in einem Bogen 










nach Osten bis Größnitz Nordrand. Hier wurde dann nach SW abgebogen und bis nach Städten auf dem Wirtschaftsweg weiter gefahren. Ab Städten dann nach Osten weiter




in das Hasselbachtal weiter gerollt. Der Hasselbach wurde überquert und auf der anderen Seite wieder berghoch gefahren, war auch heftig. Der Untergrund war aber sehr fest und griffig, 





er führte uns hoch auf dem Hasselberg. Oben angekommen rollten wir auf Großwillsdorf zu. 





Ab dem dortigen Forsthaus folgten wir den Naturlehrpfad, der schon stark gelitten hat




durch den Hain bis zum Rastplatz am Südrand. Am dortigen Rastplatz eine Pause, ich hatte Hunger. 





Der Rastplatz machte einen sehr ungepflegten Eindruck, abgefaulte Bänke und ein Abfallbehälter, der wohl schon einige Jahre nicht geleert worden ist. Auf dem dortigen Wanderweg 





fuhren wir nach Norden runter bis Kleinjena. Durch das fehlende Laub hatte man heute einen schönen Blick von oben in das Unstruttal. 





In Kleinjena angekommen fuhren wir zur Unstrutbrücke bei Großjena. Es ging weiter an der Kirche entlang zu einem Wirtschaftsweg, der uns wieder berghoch führte 





und uns nach Osten zum Uhrengedenkstein brachte, 




kannte mein einheimischer Mitfahrer auch noch nicht. Dann weiter auf einen Naturlehrpfad hoch bis zur L205. 





Diese nach Osten überquert, am Schießplatz des Schützenvereins entlang in das nächste Waldgebiet. Durch den Wald auf einen Schotterweg weiter nach NO bis zur L205, die nach Markröhlitz führt. Wir überquerten diese und folgten den Wirtschaftsweg am nördlichen Gosecker Waldrand bis nach Goseck. 





Von hier auf der Straße nach Markröhlitz nördlich von Goseck gelegen zur Kapstraße und auf dieser hoch zum Luftschiff. 





_(Blick vom Luftschiff bis zum Kraftwerk Espenhain)_
Vom Luftschiff dann weiter auf dem Pilgerweg über Rossbach Süd bis Rossbach. Hier trennten sich die Wege von Manfred und mir. Ich folgte den Pilgerweg weiter bis Merseburg, 





_(Westufer Runstedter See)_
er fuhr über Lunstädt und Reichhardswerben nach WSF zurück.
Am Ende waren es dann bei mi 83 km und 810 HM. Durch den Gegenwind und den 90% Wirtschafts.- und Wanderwege lag die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit dann bei 14,5 km/h. Es war eine tolle Tour bei ordentlichem Gegenwind, Sonne satt, Schweiß in strömen und einer herrlich anzuschauenden Natur.
Strecke siehe hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fuyduagshabkxtrc


----------



## Bikermario (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!
Da heute ja nochmal schönes Wetter werden soll, würde ich gerne ne Runde drehen. Hat irgendjemand Lust auf ne Tour?
Wann es los geht und wohin? Da bin ich eigentlich offen für Vorschläge.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Da heute ja nochmal schönes Wetter werden soll, würde ich gerne ne Runde drehen. Hat irgendjemand Lust auf ne Tour?
> Wann es los geht und wohin? Da bin ich eigentlich offen für Vorschläge.
> Gruß Bikermario


Bei mir geht es heute nicht, heute ist Geschichte angesagt und dass zu Fuß.


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Dann schlage ich mal für das Novembergrillen, den 16.11., ist ein Sonnabend, vor.
> Zur Kaffeezeit um 15:00 Uhr ?
> Ort: Geiseltalsee, Frankleben Schutzhütte


Habe den Termin schon mal ins LMB gestellt: Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14198
Grillgutbestellung kann per PM bei mir abgegeben werden.


----------



## Kasebi (3. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Dann schlage ich mal für das Novembergrillen, den 16.11., ist ein Sonnabend, vor.
> Zur Kaffeezeit um 15:00 Uhr ?
> Ort: Geiseltalsee, Frankleben Schutzhütte





Udo1 schrieb:


> Habe den Termin schon mal ins LMB gestellt: Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14198
> Grillgutbestellung kann per PM bei mir abgegeben werden.



Wenn das kommenden Sonnabend mit der Tour klappt wird das wohl nichts mit dem Termin zum Grillen bei mir werden. Zwei Sonnabende hintereinander unterwegs, da spielt die Familie nicht mit.

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (6. November 2013)

Wollte nur mal meine Signatur testen.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal meine Signatur testen.


sieht gut aus, aber wir sind zur Zeit auf Platz 13 oder 14, wenn auch nur kurzzeitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (6. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> sieht gut aus, aber wir sind zur Zeit auf Platz 13 oder 14, wenn auch nur kurzzeitig



Du bist ja echt fleisig. Da kommen wir doch nicht ran als Arbeitstiere.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Du bist ja echt fleisig. Da kommen wir doch nicht ran als Arbeitstiere.


Sonnabend WP-Eröffnungstour mit kasebi.
Bist du noch dabei? Wenn ja um 07:15 Uhr am Ticketautomat auf dem Bahnsteig sein. Genau um 0700 werde ich das Länderticket ziehen. Aus WSF haben sich auch welche angemeldet, werde dann ein Ticket für 5 Personen kaufen.So wird es preiswerter.
@ Bikermario kommst du mit?


----------



## leffith (6. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sonnabend WP-Eröffnungstour mit kasebi.
> Bist du noch dabei? Wenn ja um 07:15 Uhr am Ticketautomat auf dem Bahnsteig sein. Genau um 0700 werde ich das Länderticket ziehen. Aus WSF haben sich auch welche angemeldet, werde dann ein Ticket für 5 Personen kaufen.So wird es preiswerter.
> @ Bikermario kommst du mit?



Wenn es nicht in Strömen giest bin ich dabei und Bonsai auch.


----------



## leffith (6. November 2013)

Ich habe irgendwo mal was von Schienenersatzverkehr gelesen von Großkorbeta nach Weißenfels. Muss mal recherchieren was da war.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo mal was von Schienenersatzverkehr gelesen von Großkorbeta nach Weißenfels. Muss mal recherchieren was da war.


Merseburg   Sa, 09.11.13   ab  07:35 2  RB 16308  Regionalbahn
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich  Weißenfels   Sa, 09.11.13   an   07:52  4     Umsteigezeit 20 Min.  

 Umsteigezeit anpassen  Weißenfels   Sa, 09.11.13   ab  08:12 2  RB 34709  Regionalbahn
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich  Zeitz   Sa, 09.11.13   an   08:45  8     Umsteigezeit 20 Min.  

 Umsteigezeit anpassen  Zeitz   Sa, 09.11.13   ab  09:05 7  EBx37443  Erfurter Bahn Express
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich, Erfurter Bahn


----------



## Kasebi (6. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Merseburg   Sa, 09.11.13   ab  07:35 2  RB 16308  Regionalbahn
> Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich  Weißenfels   Sa, 09.11.13   an   07:52  4     Umsteigezeit 20 Min.
> 
> Umsteigezeit anpassen  Weißenfels   Sa, 09.11.13   ab  08:12 2  RB 34709  Regionalbahn
> ...



Der Link "Umsteigezeit anpassen läuft ins leere. Das Ergebnis konnte nicht länger gespeichert werden. 
Unter wieviel kommt ihr denn. Wenn Manfred noch zwei mitbringt wird das eine ziemlich goße Gruppe. War so gar nicht geplant. das bedeutet dann das ich in Wetterzeube eventuell gar nicht in den Zug kann.
Alkso bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (6. November 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Der Link "Umsteigezeit anpassen läuft ins leere. Das Ergebnis konnte nicht länger gespeichert werden.
> Unter wieviel kommt ihr denn. Wenn Manfred noch zwei mitbringt wird das eine ziemlich goße Gruppe. War so gar nicht geplant. das bedeutet dann das ich in Wetterzeube eventuell gar nicht in den Zug kann.
> Alkso bis dann
> Kasebi



So ich muß jetzt noch was grundsätzliches zu der Tour sagen. Das Wetter war und ist ja derzeit nicht gerade berauschend. Deswegen kann ich auch nichts zur Wegbeschaffenheit sagen. Mario wird schon recht haben von wegen Schlamm und so. Da müssen wir höchst wahrscheinlich improvisieren. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Wie unterschiedlich das Wetter von Dienst zu Dienst bewertet wird seht ihr hier.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Der Link "Umsteigezeit anpassen läuft ins leere. Das Ergebnis konnte nicht länger gespeichert werden.
> Unter wieviel kommt ihr denn. Wenn Manfred noch zwei mitbringt wird das eine ziemlich goße Gruppe. War so gar nicht geplant. das bedeutet dann das ich in Wetterzeube eventuell gar nicht in den Zug kann.
> Alkso bis dann
> Kasebi


Klar kommst du mit


----------



## Bikermario (6. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2013)

Hallo,
meine heutige WP-Tour war meine Hausrunde. Zum Geiseltalsee näherte ich mich über die Heerstraße an.





Gestern hatte ich den Wind ja noch von schräg vorn. Heute erwischte mich der Sturm genau von vorn, da half auch nicht kleiner machen, als man schon ist. 





_(Meine persönliche Wetterfahne EON-Kraftwek Schkopau)_
Auf der Ebene, wo es kein Bewuchs links und rechts des Radweges gab, bin ich auf 7,5 km/h runtergebremst worden. Das besserte sich erst, als ich den Fuß der Klobikauer Halde Ostseite erreichte. Auf dem Goetheradweg erreichte ich jetzt das Nordufer an der Halde und schlug sofort den Weg Richtung Frankleben ein, also die Runde um den See in Uhrzeigerrichtung. Bis Frankleben bekam ich ordentlichen Schub. Dafür wieder Gegenwind bis zum Hafen Braunsbedra, wo man im Augenblick dabei ist, die Querträger auf den Säulen zu errichten.




Ab hier dann auf der ausgeschilderten Umgehung weiter bis zur Marina Mücheln. Sollte man auch machen, es patrouilliert eine Security dreimal am Tag, wie mir berichtet wurde und die sollen auch saftig abkassieren. Der Wind wurde dank der Anhöhen am See etwas schwächer. Im Bereich Marina Mücheln kräuselte sich das Wasser nur vom leichten Wind.




Aber je weiter er zur Mitte des Sees kam nahm er Kraft zu und türmte bis Frankleben gewaltige Monsterwellen mit Schaumkronen auf. 





Ich fuhr dann weiter Richtung Campingplatz und Strand Stöbnitz,




vorbei an fertigen und im Bau befindlichen Ferienhäusern, wo rege Bautätigkeit herrschte. Ab Stöbnitz konnte ich die Kraft des Sturmes nutzen, um mich schnell zum Weinberg hochschieben zu lassen. Ab Weinberg ging es dann rasant bis Frankleben zurück. Hier hatten sich schon die ersten Surfer eingefunden, die mit enorm hoher Geschwindigkeit die Wellen durchpflügten. 





Danach zurück und 15 WP-Punkte für das Team eingetragen. 
Die Tour war heute echt anstrengend gewesen, hat aber riesigen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Kasebi (6. November 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Also ich sag mal, wenn es nicht gießt, bin ich Samstag früh auch mit von der Partie.
> Habe meinem Bike schon die passenden "Schuhe" angezogen. Also von mir aus kann der Schlamm kommen.
> Gruß Bikermario



 Was ist denn das für ein Reifen und welche Größe ist das 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## HorstBond (7. November 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Reifen



Sieht aus wie Schwalbe NobbyNic.


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2013)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht von meiner heutigen Rückenwindtour Merseburg-Bitterfeld-Halle-Merseburg.
Wie gestern schon angekündigt bin ich leider mit drei Minuten Verspätung gestartet und war also 3 Minuten zu spät am Treffpunkt. Dann ging es mit Rückenwind nach Schkopau, die Rauchfahne vom EON-Kraftwerk zeigte mir an, dass der Wind in meine Fahrtrichtung wehte. 





In Schkopau dann über die Saalebrücke und weiter Richtung Kollenbey.















_(Auen der Steinlache Saale und der Weißen Elster)_
Am Ortseingang bog ich dann zum Damm der Steinlache ab und folgte den Weg bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Burgliebenau-Lochau. Ich überquerte die Weiße Elster und bog auf die Hauptstraße ab. Nach exakt 62 Metern bog ich nach Norden in den Schachtweg ab. Nach wenigen Metern war die Straße zu Ende und es begann ein Wirtschaftsweg, 





der sich am Ostrand der Deponie Lochau nach Nordosten entlang zog. 















Westlich des Weges befindet sich ein großes Feuchtgebiet, ehemals Tagebau. Ich folgte den Weg, der stark mit Wurzeln durchsetzt war. Es ging vorbei an Restlöchern, die mit Wasser gefüllt waren 










bis zur L168. Auf dieser dann, jetzt erstmals mit über 30 km/h bis nach Gröbers. Jetzt wurde mir ordentlich warm unter der Windjacke. Die Temperatur lag ja auch schon so um die 14°C. Ich hatte mich wieder einmal wohl zu warm angezogen. Gröbers durchquerte ich nach Norden, vorbei am Bahnhof bis zum Kabelskebach. Hier bog ich nach NO auf die Delitzscher Straße ab und folgte ihren Verlauf bis zur BAB14. Die BAB wurde nach NO hin überquert und dann auf der S2 weiter bis Rabutz. Auf der S2 durch Rabutz weiter bis zum südlichen Ortseingang von Wiesenena. Hier dann nach Osten abgebogen auf die Ortsverbindungsstraße Wiesenena-Glesien. 764 Meter vor Glesien wurde die BAB 9 überquert, von dort hatte ich einen Blick auf Leipzig-Halle Flughafen. 





Durch Glesien bin ich nordostwärts bis zur Straße am Bahnhof. Das ist auch gleichzeitig die Ausfallstraße nach Kölsa. Rechter Hand ein Gewerbegebiet. Der Weg, der in meinen Karten eingezeichnet ist, sollte nordostwärts über die Felder bis Grebehna gehen. Wohlgemerkt sollte, da stand jetzt aber eine große Halle vom Gewerbegebiet. Hier musste ich erst zwei Kampfkurven drehen, bis ich den Weg zum Nordostzipfel des Gewerbegebietes fand. Aber dann ging es auf einer alten Plattenstraße, aus der Mitte des vorigen Jahrhunderts, 





weiter bis Grebehna. Ab Grebehna weiter nach NO bis Zwochau. Hier war der Einstieg in das Gebiet des Werbeliner Sees. Zwochau verließ ich am Ostrand und fuhr auf einer alten Pflasterstraße 





nach Osten weiter. Der Weg ging dann über in einen Wirtschaftsweg und führte mich nach Norden durch das Gebiet der gefluteten Tagebaue.




Auf dem Radweg am Werbeliner See Westufer









 ging es dann wieder mit starkem Rückenwind nach Norden bis zu einer Kiesfabrik. Auf der Fabrikstraße dann nach N bis Delitzsch. Ich rollte sodann in Delitzsch West ein und folgte der Hauptstraße bis zum Wallgraben und folgte den Weg weiter nach Norden,




vorbei am Delitzscher Schloß bis zum nördlichen Teil des Wallgrabens. 





















Nach wenigen Metern erreichte ich die Bitterfelder Straße, die ich nach Norden folgte. Nach einigen 100 Metern traf ich auf die B183A. Auf dem dortigen Radweg fuhr ich bis zur Kurve in Benndorf, hier biegt ein Radweg nach NO ab. Den folgte ich jetzt weiter. Es ging vorbei am NO-Ufer des Neuhäuser See




immer am Westrand des TrÜbPl Delitzsch. Den Paupitscher See tangierte ich am östlichen Rand und tauchte dann in das Waldgebiet südlich der Goitzsche und östlich von Holzweissig ein, 





ehemals Tagebaugebiet. Das Waldgebiet wurde auf den ausgeschilderten Radweg, der mit Wabenplatten gepflasterte Fahrspuren hatte, nach NW durchquert.




















Nach 56 km erreichte ich mein Ziel den Bahnhof Bitterfeld.




Bis zur Abfahrt hatte ich noch gute 11 Minuten Zeit. Der Zug traf pünktlich um 12:21 Uhr ein, mit dem ich dann gegen den Wind bis Halle fuhr. Ab Halle dann wieder per pedes bis Merseburg zurück.
Nach den letzten Gegenwindtouren war es heute mal eine schöne ruhige Tour, bei der wenig Kalorien verbrannt wurden, aber ich lernte wieder einige Gegenden kennen, die ich noch nicht kannte. Und es brachte noch 16 Punkte für das Team im WP ein, was will man mehr. 
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ohtmmilmpqpvohvi


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2013)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht von der gestrigen Winterpokaleröffnungstour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER.
Es konnten aber nur 60% des Teams an der Tour teilnehmen. Dafür hatten wir noch Manfred vom White-Rock-Tourenteam aus WSF dabei, der noch 4 weiter Biker vom Tourenteam mitbrachte.
Als Tourguide fungierte das Brustgurtfahrerehrenmitglied kasebi der in dieser Saison mal pausieren wird. So waren wir dann mit mir, Bonsaibikerin und leffith 9 Biker.
Die Anfahrt zum Startpunkt im thüringischen GERA erfolgte mit der Bahn und Länderticket.
Um 07:10 Uhr stand ich auf dem Bahnsteig und wartete auf Bonsaibikerin und leffith, die pünktlich, wie verabredet um 07:20 Uhr eintrafen. 





Dann schnell das Ticket am Automaten gezogen und auf den Zug um 07:35 Uhr gewartet. Der kam auch pünktlich und endete heute in Weißenfels. 

Zwischen WSF und Naumburg waren am Wochenende Gleisbauarbeiten. Nun das störte uns nicht weiter, da wir ja um 08:12 Uhr von WSF mit der Burgenlandbahn nach Zeitz weiterfahren wollten. 










Kurz vor Abfahrt traf dann Manfred mit drei Bikern ein. Sein fünfter Mann startete um 08:12 Uhr von Meineweh nach Gera, wo er auch 1 Minute nach Eintreffen des HEX aus Zeitz um 09:31 Uhr zu uns stieß. In Wetterzeube war noch unser Tourguide in den HEX nach Gera eingestiegen. Nun da wir alle vollzählig waren konnte der Guide übernehmen. 










Er führte uns auf der Küchengartenallee entlang, vorbei am Theater und der Philharmonie, sowie am Küchengarten



 
zur Weißen Elster. Dort über die Brücke. 





Rechter Hand das Otto-Dix-Haus war der bedeutendste deutschen Künstlern des 20. Jahrhunderts-, nach ihm hat auch Gera seinen Beinamen erhalten Otto-Dix-Stadt Gera. Seine erste Herausforderung für uns war die Kreuzung Die Höhle-Auenweg. Hier begann für uns der erste Trageabschnitt, der Aufstieg zum Weinberg auf dem Thüringenweg. 










Die Treppen hatten ein sehr unfreundliches Maß, das es uns schwer machte ordentlich die Treppen zu besteigen. Auf halber Höhe wurde es dann noch recht schlammig, wo wir schon beim Hochgehen wegrutschten. 










Aber auch diese 50 HM wurde geschafft. Oben angekommen konnte dann wieder vorn mit keinem Kettenblatt und hinten großen Kranz weiter gefahren werden. Da ich mit meinem 29 ziger unterwegs war, hatte ich nicht das optimale Profil für die Tour gehabt. Bei jedem Tritt rutschte mir das Hinterrad ein wenig durch. Ordentlich in Schweiß gekommen erreichte der Guide mit uns endlich die Höhe bei Hammelburg an der Straße Auf der Hammelburg. Leider keine Straße, sondern weiter nach NW an der Waldkante entlang leicht ansteigend, dafür aber fester Untergrund immer den Thüringenweg folgend. 















Wir erreichten den Waldweg Schiefergasse, den wir nach N abwärts rollend und wegrutschend bis zur Waldkante folgten. An der Waldkante Wegekreuzung, wir wandten uns jetzt nach Westen und hatten einen Topaussicht Richtung RUBITZ , Wurmberg und in das Erlbachtal.









_(Unser Guide bei der Abfahrt)_
RUBITZ war das nächste Zwischenziel, also runter in das Tal und in RUBITZ 




wieder hoch am Hang des Kachelgrundes entlang hoch zum Cossenberg, 









_(Blick zurück von der BAB4 aus gesehen)_
dort über auf der Brücke über die BAB4. War sehr beschwerlich mit durchdrehendem Hinterrad. Der Guide entschädigte uns jetzt mit seiner Streckenführung durch den Geraer Stadtwald für die Strapazen des Aufstieges, es ging 1,5 km nur bergab, welch eine Wohltat. 




Am Ende des Weges trafen wir auf den Elsterradweg, den wir dann bis Bad Köstritz folgten.




Hier überquerten wir die Weiße Elster und fuhren weiter in Richtung Bahnhof und weiter nördlich Pöhnigsberg in den Grund. 




Nachdem wir rund 480 Meter den Bachlauf bachaufwärts gefolgt waren, bogen wir in einem spitzen Winkel nach Westen ab und bewegten uns in Richtung Pohlitz weiter. Nach dem Erreichen der Robener Straße bogen wir nach Norden in den Schafgraben ab. Der Schafgraben ist ein schmaler Hohlweg, auf dem nur einzeln hintereinander gefahren werden kann.









Der Untergrund ist schlammig und steinig und war jetzt im Herbst mit einer ordentlichen Laubschicht bedeckt, die das Fahren ein wenig anstrengender machte. Der Weg endet in Steinbrücken. Wir sind dann scheißgebadet durch Steinbrücken nach Westen weiter. Ungefähr 350 Meter auf der Plattenstraße hinter dem westlichen Ortsausgang bogen wir dann auf eine Wiese nach Süden hin ab. 









Nach 200 Meter stießen wir auf einen superschönen Trail der uns durch das Borntal bergabwärts bis Pohlitz führte. 



















Von Pohlitz dann weiter auf dem rechtsseitigen Elsterradweg zur Weißen Elster zurück. Die wir dann kurz danach überquerten 




und auf dem linksseitigen Radweg bis Caaschwitz weiter fuhren. Am südlichen Ortsausgang bogen wir nach SW auf dien Weg Das Gebind ab und machten eine kurze Pause, 




bevor wir den Aufstieg zur Südgrenze des dortigen Steinbruchs in Angriff nahmen. 










Der Aufstieg gestaltete sich als ätzend. Berghoch und dann noch Schotter mit Bruchsteinen durchsetzt, es war kein Vergnügen. 










In einem Bogen ging es dann vom Steinbruch weiter hoch bis zur Waldkante Waldstück Lerchenberg. Ab hier dann nach Norden bergabwärts nach Seifartsdorf.




 Ab hier dann auf dem Radweg stetig ansteigend pedallierend durch den Tautenhainer Grund etwa 3 km hoch bis Tautenhain.  










Ab Tautenhain weiter nach Westen durch den Rimmelsgrund














 bis Weissenborn. Ab hier führte uns der Guide auf einen Waldweg 





parallel zur Straße im Mühltal am Osthang bis zur Meuschkensmühle. Hier trafen wir auf die Straße, die durch das Mühltal führt. 










Der Asphalt der Mühltalstraße muss gewaltig auf die Weißenfelser gewirkt haben, dass sie das ungeschriebene Gesetz, das der Guide grundsätzlich nicht überholt wird, einfach vergessen hatten. Ich konnte gar nicht so schnell schalten da hatten sie sich schon um etliche Meter vom Guide und uns Merseburger abgesetzt. So musste der Guide kurzerhand seine geplante Strecke durch das Mühltal auf den Thüringenweg ändern und hinterher fahren. Am Talausgang warteten sie schon auf uns. Schade, der Abschnitt durch das Mühltal auf dem Thüringenweg ist natürlich super, den wir dann wohl ein andermal nachholen müssen. 
Jetzt ging es auf dem Radweg, ehemaliger Eisenbahndamm, 










bis nach Hartmannsdorf und dem Bahnhof Crossen. Ab hier dann weiter nach Norden bis Crossen zur Gaststätte Weißes Roß. Hier dann Tourende. Nachdem Gruppenfoto 





verabschiedete sich der Guide von uns, die anderen Teilnehmer rückten ein in das Weiße Roß zu Soljanka und isotonischen Getränken.









_(Dieser imposante Baum steht genau gegenüber vom Weißen Roß)_
 Wir hatten nur 40 Minuten Zeit zum Erholen, denn um 14:42 Uhr fuhr unser Zug zurück zu unseren Heimatorten. 





_(Blick vom Bahnhof Crossen über das Elstertal nach Osten)_





Es waren dann am Ende 43,2 km mit 698 HM, bei der ich 2785 kcal verbrannt hatte.
Unser Dank gilt dem Guide kasebi, der eine sehr schöne anspruchsvolle Strecke ausgesucht hat und den einen oder anderen wieder einmal die nähere Heimat gezeigt hatte.
Kasebi dann bis zum Frühjahr bei deiner nächsten BRUSTGURTFAHRER Teamtour.
Die Strecke findet ihr hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=paemzrugmqujahrl


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2013)

Hallo,
hat morgen jemand Lust zu einer Feierabendtour?
Start so 17:30 Uhr oder 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark. So eine 10 WP Punktetour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QUenten (13. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat morgen jemand Lust zu einer Feierabendtour?
> Start so 17:30 Uhr oder 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark. So eine 10 WP Punktetour.



Kann man sich deine geplante Tour mal anschauen?


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2013)

QUenten schrieb:


> Kann man sich deine geplante Tour mal anschauen?


Wird eine Runde um den Geiseltalsee werden in WP-Tempo.


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2013)

Hallo,
letzte Nacht hatte es ja ordentlich geregnet, wie wir, Erich vom Merseburger Radverein und ich, feststellten, als wir uns heute Morgen gegen 09:00 Uhr zum Schwarzeiche-Laucha-Radweg begaben.
So wie gestern auf der Tour durch die Auen von WeiÃer Elster und Luppe sah es heute aber nicht aus.








 
Die Sonne lachte aber auch und der Wind wehte uns auch von vorn entgegen, dies sollte auch bis Querfurt so bleiben.
Wir wÃ¤hlten den o.g. Radweg, weil er etwas windgeschÃ¼tzt im Tal der Schwarzeiche entlang fÃ¼hrt.




_(Laucha bei BÃ¼ndorf)_




_(Erich mein heutiger Begleiter)_




_(Schwarzeicheradweg bei Krakau)_
 Da ich sonst ab WÃ¼nschendorf den Radweg immer von West nach Ost gefahren bin, hatte ich heute ab WÃ¼nschendorf nach Westen hin einige Kampfkurven drin und konnte so einige Ãrtlichkeiten von Niederklobikau bewundern, die ich sonst wohl nie gesehen hÃ¤tte, wie z.B. die Schwarzeiche-Halle.
Aber ab Niederklobikau begann das neu fertiggestellte StÃ¼ck des Radweges. Ab Oberklobikau dann auf dem âDrei StÃ¤dteradwegâ weiter bis LangeneichstÃ¤dt. Am Anstieg hoch zur Warthe setzte sich mein im 8. Lebensjahrzehnt stehender Mitfahrer erst mal schnell einige Meter von mir ab. 





Auf dem Plateau Querfurter Platte hatten wir dann den Wind ungebremst von vorn. Das StÃ¼ck des Radweges Richtung Nemsdorf so 3,5 km ist im Laufe der Jahre auch nicht besser geworden, kaputte PflasterstraÃe durchsetzt mit Wasserdurchfahrten. Ab Nemsdorf dann wieder etwas im Windschatten bis in das Gewerbegebiet Querfurt SÃ¼d, hier war das Ziel der heutigen Tour. Wir wurden schon freudig begrÃ¼Ãt, denn es gibt nicht viele, die mit dem Rad gute 70 km fahren, um eine mansfelder Knackwurst zu kaufen. 





_(schmeckt einfach lecker)_
ZurÃ¼ck sind wir dann mit RÃ¼ckenwind Ã¼ber Obhausen, bis zur UnterfÃ¼hrung der BAB38 bei Dornstedt gekommen. Hier hatte ich einen plÃ¶tzlichen Luftverlust am Hinterrad. 





Gut das ich noch einen mit hatte, einen hatte ich ja heute schon vor Fahrtantritt am Vorderrad wechseln mÃ¼ssen. Es ging aber dank jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung sehr schnell mit dem Schlauchwechsel. DafÃ¼r ist es jetzt aber etwas mÃ¼hsamer den 29 ziger Reifen voll Luft zu bekommen. 
Das letzte StÃ¼ck Ã¼ber SchafstÃ¤dt und Bad LauchstÃ¤dt ging es dann aber ohne Probleme mit ordentlichem Tempo.
Mal sehen, ob sich morgen jemand fÃ¼r die Feierabendtour findet. Soll eine gemÃ¼tliche Runde um den groÃen See sein, wenn nicht muss ich am Vormittag noch 10- bis 12 Punkte einfahren.


----------



## QUenten (13. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wird eine Runde um den Geiseltalsee werden in WP-Tempo.




Achso. 
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2013)

Hallo,
heute fand wieder das BRUSTGURTFAHRERNOVEMBERGRILLEN mit Freunden statt.
Der Ort war wieder der Geiseltalsee bei Frankleben. Das Wetter sah ja heute am Morgen nicht so sehr nach einem warmen Grillnachmittag aus. 
Aber als ich dann um 14:30 Uhr zum Treffpunkt fuhr, kam die Sonne raus. Um 14:45 Uhr rollten dann überpünktlich Bonsaibikerin und leffith mit ihren Rädern ein.









So konnten wir dann auch gleich den Grill zum Glühen bringen. Dank des Windes glühte die Holzkohle ziemlich schnell. So konnten wir um 15:00 Uhr den Grill bestücken.




_(Der HFC-Fan leffith checkte noch schnell den aktuellen Spielstand)_




Die Zeit bis zum Anbeißen überbrückten wir mit angenehmen Gesprächen rund ums biken, sowie der Auswertung der WP-Eröffnungstour am letzten Sonnabend mit kasebi und mit heißem Tee. Denn es war doch recht frisch am Wasser.




Auch wenn die Sonne über dem Geiseltalsee leicht lächelte, hatte sie leider keine Kraft mehr uns ordentlich zu wärmen.




Nach dem alles verspeist war und die Kälte uns immer mehr zusetzte wurde die Ausgangslage wieder hergestellt und der Grillnachmittag beendet.
Im Dezember findet kein Grillen statt. Wir werden anstelle des Grillens eine abendliche Tour zum Christkindl-Markt nach Bad Lauchstädt machen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (16. November 2013)

Hallo, es war ein super schöner Nachmittag.
Ich meld mich schon mal für die Tour zum X-Masmarkt nach Bad Lauchtsädt an.
Allen eine schöne Woche


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2013)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, es war ein super schöner Nachmittag.
> Ich meld mich schon mal für die Tour zum X-Masmarkt nach Bad Lauchtsädt an.
> Allen eine schöne Woche


Wann soll die Tour stattfinden? Der Christkindl-Markt ist vom 06.12. - 15.12.2013 geöffnet. Lege einen Termin außer den 07.12. fest.


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2013)

Hallo,
am Donnerstag, den 21.11. Treffpunkt 09:30 Uhr Kirche Frankleben. Tour nach Bad Bibra. Wer Lust und Zeit hat sollte dann am Treffpunkt sein.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14198


----------



## QUenten (17. November 2013)

Guten Abend,

kann mir hier jemand ein Fitnessstudio empfehlen?
Ich würde gerne wieder in eines gehen wo man kompetente Trainer hat die einen auch beraten und zeigen wie man richtig trainiert. 
Theoretisch könnte ich zum Hochschulsport gehen allerdings gibt es dot (scheinbar) keinen Trainer.


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2013)

QUenten schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> kann mir hier jemand ein Fitnessstudio empfehlen?
> Ich würde gerne wieder in eines gehen wo man kompetente Trainer hat die einen auch beraten und zeigen wie man richtig trainiert.
> Theoretisch könnte ich zum Hochschulsport gehen allerdings gibt es dot (scheinbar) keinen Trainer.


Versuch es mal mit dem Studio an der Unteraltenburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2013)

Hallo,
war heute mal ausnahmsweise wetterbedingt mal nicht auf WP-Punktetour. Ich nutzte die Gelegenheit, um nach dem Stand des Zusammenbaus meines Bergamont zu sehen. Es sah gut aus, neu gepulvert, da werde ich im Winter im Schnee garantiert gesehen.





Am Montag noch die originalen Schriftzüge anbringen lassen und dann kann es endlich wieder mit dem MTB auf Tour gehen.
Aber ich sah noch etwas neben meinem Bike stehen. Ein Diamant Baujahr in den 60 ziger Jahren mit Riemenantrieb und 7 Gang Nabenschaltung mit Rücktritt, Drehgriff unter dem Sattel an der Sattelstütze. Baut sich mein Mechaniker gerade auf, nach seinen Aussagen fährt es sich super.


----------



## Bikermario (20. November 2013)

Hallo Udo!
Ist ja wirklich ne super Farbe. Wer dich da im Schnee nicht sehen sollte muß schon wirklich blind sein. Ich würde ja noch ein paar Euros in neue Pedalen stecken, damit man einen besseren Halt hat, aber das ist nur meine Meinung.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## ohmtroll (20. November 2013)

Udo, die Farbe gefällt mir auch sehr gut! 
Ebenso das Diamant vom Mechaniker - der fährt wohl gerne freihändig oder wie? 
Zum Schalten sich an den Hintern oder zwischen die Beine fassen ist schon etwas ulkig...


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Ist ja wirklich ne super Farbe. Wer dich da im Schnee nicht sehen sollte muß schon wirklich blind sein. Ich würde ja noch ein paar Euros in neue Pedalen stecken, damit man einen besseren Halt hat, aber das ist nur meine Meinung.
> Gruß Bikermario


Hallo Bikermario, dich gibt es wohl wieder. Dein Account war doch gelöscht gewesen. Nun die Farbe hat eben nicht jeder RAL 2009.


----------



## GTdanni (20. November 2013)

Udo ich hab heute schon im Laden die Maus gedrückt, sie quietscht noch auch wenn das Orange nicht ganz passt. 

Das Diamant vom Andrej ist echt gut geworden, also die Trennstelle für die Riemenmontage. Ansonsten ist noch einiges zu tun. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ........
> Ebenso das Diamant vom Mechaniker - der fährt wohl gerne freihändig oder wie?
> Zum Schalten sich an den Hintern oder zwischen die Beine fassen ist schon etwas ulkig...


Mit einer Hand am Lenker, dann die 7 geschaltet und nicht wieder den Gang wechseln, solange es nicht unbedingt notwendig ist.


----------



## _torsten_ (21. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... RAL 2009.


Verkehrsorange?! Kenne ich nur von Baufahrzeugen. 
Aber das hat wirklich nicht jeder! 

Das Lila vom Hollandrad mit den weißen Blüten drauf war wohl nichts für dich?!


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Verkehrsorange?! Kenne ich nur von Baufahrzeugen.
> Aber das hat wirklich nicht jeder!
> 
> Das Lila vom Hollandrad mit den weißen Blüten drauf war wohl nichts für dich?!


Nun, die Blütenfarbe hat nicht gepasst.


----------



## ohmtroll (21. November 2013)

Ich denk Du bist in Bad Sulza, Udo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ich denk Du bist in Bad Sulza, Udo?


Nee ich war heute Vormittag mal schnell nach Bad Bibra zur Käsescheune gefahren, Räuchekäse war alle. Waren 20 WP-Punkte.


----------



## ohmtroll (21. November 2013)

Hab schon mit Torsten gerätselt ob es bei Dir auch schneit oder die Sonne scheint


----------



## QUenten (21. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit dem Studio an der Unteraltenburg.




Danke für den Tipp, hatte die Seite sogar schonmal besucht. Leider ist es viel zu teuer. Muss ich halt mit Lehrbüchern trainieren


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2013)

QUenten schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, hatte die Seite sogar schonmal besucht. Leider ist es viel zu teuer. Muss ich halt mit Lehrbüchern trainieren


Das stimmt, war auch schon mal da, als ich den Preis hörte tränten mir auch ein wenig die Augen.


----------



## QUenten (21. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, war auch schon mal da, als ich den Preis hörte tränten mir auch ein wenig die Augen.




Welch Wunder. 159 für eine 10er Karte wenn man kein Clubmitglied ist...
Wobei 13,90 pro Woche hört sich viel an aber pro Monat sind das 55,60.
Leider trotzdem zu teuer.


----------



## Kasebi (21. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikermario, dich gibt es wohl wieder. Dein Account war doch gelöscht gewesen. Nun die Farbe hat eben nicht jeder RAL 2009.



Mensch Mario 
Wo warst du denn abgeblieben? Du weißt gar nicht was für eine schöne WPEröffnungstour du verpasst hast. Die hatte ich eigentlich speziell auf dich zugeschnitten. Wirklich schade das du nicht mit dabei warst. Vielleicht klappts ja im Frühling.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (21. November 2013)

QUenten schrieb:


> Muss ich halt mit Lehrbüchern trainieren


Also Du meinst dicke Lehrbücher an die Enden eines Besenstiels montieren?


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2013)

Hallo,
heute war ich mal mit dem harten Kern des Merseburger Radvereins unterwegs. Die Saison ist ja schon beendet, aber man findet sich im Winterhalbjahr immer Sonnabends um 10:00 Uhr am Merseburger Bahnhofsvorplatz ein zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Heute ging es nach Halle. Es fanden sich 8 Radler am Treffpunkt ein. 









_(Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein warten auf die Grünphase)_
Harti und Erich, mit denen ich ab und an Touren fahre waren auch dabei. Der Guide führte uns über Schkopau und den Rattmannsdorfer Teichen 




weiter über Röpzig und Wörmlitz bis Böllberg. Hier klinkten wir drei uns aus und fuhren auf dem Radweg der alten Hafenbahn nach Osten bis zum Thüringer Bahnhof und dann zum Hauptbahnhof Halle weiter. 
Die Geschwindigkeit erhöhte sich jetzt merklich und wir wurden jetzt endlich wieder ordentlich warm.
Auf der Dehlitscher Straße dann weiter nach Büschdorf, wo wir dann nach Süden hin zum Hufeisensee und Kanena abgebogen sind. Weiter ging es über Kanena an den Messehallen vorbei nach Bruckdorf. Ab hier dann nach Osendorf und über Ammendorf wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour.
Nach anfänglichen spüren von leichter Kälte wurde uns nach der Trennung von den anderen Mitfahrern doch ordentlich warm unter der Jacke. War eine schöne Tour und wir schafften auch noch vor dem einsetzten Nieselregen wieder pünktlich zurück zusein. An der Ampel in Merseburg traf ich dann noch die alternative zum PKW in der Stadt.


----------



## ohmtroll (30. November 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...An der Ampel in Merseburg traf ich dann noch die alternative zum PKW in der Stadt.



Kommt aus Dänemark: http://www.larryvsharry.com/english/BullittRace.html
1953 Euro. Angemessen, dachte es wäre teurer.
Die Fahr-Haltung scheint mir arg gebückt?


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Kommt aus Dänemark: http://www.larryvsharry.com/english/BullittRace.html
> 1953 Euro. Angemessen, dachte es wäre teurer.
> Die Fahr-Haltung scheint mir arg gebückt?


Ja das mit dem Preis kommt hin. Ich hatte mich mit ihm noch ein wenig unterhalten. Zur Fahrhaltung kann ich nur sagen, fast wie ein Pfeil.


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Dezember 2013)

Hat er auch gesagt, was er sonst so transportiert?
Ist ja ne riesige Ladefläche.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hat er auch gesagt, was er sonst so transportiert?
> Ist ja ne riesige Ladefläche.


Nun er hat noch die steckbaren Seitenwände und kann bis 180 kg transportieren. Er nimmt gerne seinen großen Hund mit.


----------



## kalihalde (1. Dezember 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Kommt aus Dänemark: http://www.larryvsharry.com/english/BullittRace.html
> 1953 Euro. Angemessen, dachte es wäre teurer.
> Die Fahr-Haltung scheint mir arg gebückt?




... diese "Lastesel" werden in der Region Halle übrigens (auch) hier aufgebaut .


----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
den heutigen Tag nutzte Harti und Ich fÃ¼r eine 20 Punkte-Tour nach Leipzig zum Weihnachtsmarkt.
Wir wollten einen Leipziger Lions-Club GlÃ¼hwein trinken. Es war ja heute auch das beste Wetter fÃ¼r die GlÃ¼hweintour, schÃ¶n kalt. Punkt 09:00 Uhr stand ich bei meinem Mitfahrer vor der HaustÃ¼r. Er stand schon parat, so konnten wir ohne ZeitverzÃ¶gerung zur Tour aufbrechen. Auf dem Radweg ging es bis zur EisenbahnbrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die Saale in Schkopau. Nach Ãberquerung der Saale dann weiter in Richtung Kollenbey zum Damm der Steinlache. 




 






Auf dem Damm weiter bis zur BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber die WeiÃe Elster bei Burgliebenau. Die OberflÃ¤che auf dem Damm was noch gefroren und leicht mit Raureif Ã¼berzogen, also alles fest und trocken, kein Matsch auf der Strecke vorhanden. Ab Burgliebenau dann auf dem Elsterradweg weiter bis hinter der BAB 9. Hier stieÃen wir dann auf den GrÃ¼nen Ring und folgten ihn ein paar Kilometer durch den Auenwald 










_(kurze Rast im Auenwald 200 meter vor der Neuen Luppe)_
bis zum rechten Ufer der Neuen Luppe in der NÃ¤he der DomholzschÃ¤nke. Auf dem rechten Ufer der âNeuen Luppeâ folgten wir jetzt wieder den Elsterradweg in Richtung Leipzig. Wir passierten den Auensee mit der Parkbahn, fuhren am Elsterbecken und Zentralstadion vorbei  bis zum Clara Zetkin-Park Ostseite. Hier bogen wir dann nach NO ab und folgten der grÃ¼nen Lunge bis in den Johanna-Park. Nach dem Passieren des Johanna-Parkes waren wir auch schon im Zentrum am Rathaus angelangt. Das Wetter hier in Leipzig zeigte sich von seiner unschÃ¶nen Seite. Es war nasskalt und es nieselte leicht und zu guter Letzt wehte noch ein kalter Wind durch die Gassen. So fÃ¼hrten wir unsere RÃ¤der zielgerichtet Ã¼ber den Weihnachtsmarkt zum GlÃ¼hweinstand vom Lions-Club. Da wir ja mit den RÃ¤dern unterwegs waren gab es natÃ¼rlich Kinderpunsch fÃ¼r uns zwei, war sehr heiÃ und schmeckte superlecker. 




Nach dem AufwÃ¤rmen dann noch einen kleinen Bummel Ã¼ber den Markt 









zu einem Futterstand, von denen gibt es ja mehr als genug. Hier dann noch fÃ¼r jeden eine Riesenboulette den Magen zugefÃ¼hrt, die BrÃ¶tchen hatten wohl den Sieg davon getragen.




Das Wetter war arg ungemÃ¼tlich und so machten wir uns wieder auf den RÃ¼ckweg. Es ging retour wie hin, aber nur bis kurz hinter dem Nordende des Elsterbeckens. Hier Ã¼berquerten wir die Neue Luppe und den Zusammenfluss von Nahle und kleiner Luppe auf dem Nahlesteg in Richtung Westen. 300 Meter hinter dem Zusammenfluss unterquerten wir die Eisenbahnlinie und folgten ein StÃ¼ck den Ã¶kumenischen Pilgerweg. Weiter ging es gen Westen bis zum Ostzaun vom Georg Schwarz-Sportpark. Hier bogen wir auf einen Pfad ab der uns zum Kilometerweg im Auenwald nÃ¶rdlich BÃ¶hlitz fÃ¼hrte. Den folgten wir weiter nach Westen, kamen an der SÃ¼dseite der Kippe BÃ¶hlitz-Ehrenberg vorbei und folgten den Lauf der Luppe bis zum Hinterforstweg. Den folgten wir weiter bis zum Gundorf-HÃ¤nicher-Weg. Auf dieser StraÃe dann wenige Meter nach SÃ¼den, wo wir dann auf den Wasserweg abbogen. Der fÃ¼hrte uns an der DomholzschÃ¤nke entlang bis zur B186. Von dort dann weiter nach Kleinliebenau bis Horburg-MaÃlau. Ab hierdann nach SÃ¼den Ã¼ber den Saale-Elsterkanal nach GÃ¼nthersdorf. Auf dem Radweg dann in einem Bogen Ã¼ber Rodden und Pissen bis Schladebach. Ab Schladebach dann auf der L184 durch die Kiesgruben bis nach Friedensdorf und Gut Werder. An der Saale ging es dann weiter bis zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour. Das Wetter in Sachsen-Anhalt war dann wieder bedeutend besser als in Sachsen. Nach 85 km war dann die Tour zu Ende.


----------



## GTdanni (6. Dezember 2013)

Am 28.12. gibt es die 13. Austragung der JAT (Jahresabschlusstour) Start wird gegen 10:00Uhr in Leuna sein. 
Genaueres kann und wird bei Bedarf hier kurzfristig bekannt gegeben. 

Gibt es denn Freiwillige zur Verflixten 13. Auflage der JAT (JAT13) ? 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Am 28.12. gibt es die 13. Austragung der JAT (Jahresabschlusstour) Start wird gegen 10:00Uhr in Leuna sein.
> Genaueres kann und wird bei Bedarf hier kurzfristig bekannt gegeben.
> 
> Gibt es denn Freiwillige zur Verflixten 13. Auflage der JAT (JAT13) ?
> ...



Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (7. Dezember 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Am 28.12. gibt es die 13. Austragung der JAT (Jahresabschlusstour) Start wird gegen 10:00Uhr in Leuna sein.
> Genaueres kann und wird bei Bedarf hier kurzfristig bekannt gegeben.
> 
> *Gibt es denn Freiwillige zur Verflixten 13. Auflage der JAT (JAT13) ?*
> ...



Nö ihr seit mir zu schnell unterwegs  Um mithalten zu können brauche ich dann ein E-Bike  Und das geht gar nicht Dennoch viel Spaß.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## GTdanni (8. Dezember 2013)

Udo ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden.

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
am 11.12. kleine Glühweintour nach Bad Lauchstädt zum Christkindl-Markt.
Wer Lust hat soll um 17:15 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Airpark sein. Es geht dann weiter zum Bahnübergang Freiimpfelde (Treffpunkt Nummer 2)und dann auf dem Laucha-Schwarzeiche-Weg nach Bad Lauchstädt.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich dabei.

LG


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
starte morgen um 08:15 Uhr zu einer 20 WP-Punktetour.
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Penny-Markt an der B91
Wer mich begleiten möchte sollte dann am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## leffith (11. Dezember 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 11.12. kleine Glühweintour nach Bad Lauchstädt zum Christkindl-Markt.
> Wer Lust hat soll um 17:15 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Airpark sein. Es geht dann weiter zum Bahnübergang Freiimpfelde (Treffpunkt Nummer 2)und dann auf dem Laucha-Schwarzeiche-Weg nach Bad Lauchstädt.



bin natürlich am Treffpunkt Nummer 2


----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
am 21.12. Tour zur Wintersonnenwende Sonnenuntergang in der Kreisgrabenanlage in Goseck.
Gegen 15:45 Sonnenuntergang am Westtor.
Start in Merseburg Parkplatz Airpark um 14:15 Uhr.
Wer mit möchte Licht nicht vergessen.
Achtung Tour findet nicht statt!!!!!


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
gestern hatte ich ja eine 21 Punkte-WP-Tour gemacht.
Da niemand am Treffpunkt war, stratete ich gleich durch zum Saaleradweg.
Den folgte ich bis Weißenfels. Es war angenehm warm, aber neblig trüb.





Am Klärwerk WSF an der Saale ist man dabei, den Hochwasserschutz auszubauen.




Von WSF dann weiter nach Naumburg zum Weihnachtsmarkt. Er ist wie alle Märkte, Essen und Glühweinstände im Wechsel und dazwischen noch der Bäcker mit seinen Kräppelchen und ein Stand mit Knobibrot. Noch 3-4 Buden, wo Weihnachtsartikel feilgeboten werden und das war es dann auch schon. Wenn man an jeden Glühweinstand einen Glühwein trinken sollte, hat man anschließend mindesten 3 Promille intus. Ich genehmigte mir einen Kinderpunsch zum stolzen Preis von 1,80 .
Von Naumburg dann nach Roßbach und auf dem Radweg nach Freyburg. In Freyburg Ententeich wollte ich einen Hohlweg in die Neue Göhle hoch. Was mir aber einige umgestürzte Bäume aus dem Jahre 2011 verwehrten. Die wurden leider noch nicht entfernt, ist NSG und alles soll so bleiben wie es ist, sagte mir der Anwohner der dort am Eingang zum Hohlweg sein Haus hatte. Also retour am Hang nach Westen und dort dann hoch in die Ferienhaussiedlung. Steiler Anstieg mit hohen Puls bis zur Höhe. In der Neuen Göhle waren die Wege stark verschlammt, durch die Forstfahrzeuge. Über Ebersroda und der Müchelhöhe dann zum Geiseltalsee nach Neumark und auf dem Rundweg dann zurück zur heimatlichen Dusche. Reine Fahrzeit für die Tour 5 Stunden und 15 Minuten. Am Abend ging es ja noch zum Glühweintrinken mit 2 weitern BRUSTGURTFAHRERN.
Um 17:15 Uhr fanden sich dann leffith, Bonsaibikerin und Bikermario am Treffpunkt ein. Gemeinsam ging es auf dem Schwarzeiche-Laucha-Radweg nach Bad Lauchstädt zum Christkindl-Markt. 
Unsere Lampen erhellten die Radwegtrasse, sodass es keine Probleme beim Befahren des Weges gab.
In Bad Lauchstädt dann die Räder angeschlossen und den nächsten Glühweinstand aufgesucht.












_(Ich würde nur zugern wissen, was die Person am Rand des Fotos gegessen hat)_









_(Zum Abschluss noch ein Foto der Teilnehmer auf dem Laucha-Schwarzeiche-Radweg, bei der Rücktour.)_
Die Tour hat Spaß gemacht, der Glühwein hat wohl allen geschmeckt und das Fischbrötchen ebenso. Allen eine schöne Woche beim Punkte haschen für den WP.


----------



## wassermorti (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Ihr vier BRUSTGURTFAHRER!

Uns sind Gesten Abend vier Lampen kurz vor Lauchstädt entgegen gekommen. Ich denke, das seid Ihr gewesen. Wir waren auf einer schnellen Runde um den See unsere Spikes-Reifen einfahren! Ich hoffe unser Christkindlmarkt hat Euch wieder gefallen!

Wir sehen uns,

Marco und Morten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2013)

wassermorti schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr vier BRUSTGURTFAHRER!
> 
> Uns sind Gesten Abend vier Lampen kurz vor Lauchstädt entgegen gekommen. Ich denke, das seid Ihr gewesen. Wir waren auf einer schnellen Runde um den See unsere Spikes-Reifen einfahren! Ich hoffe unser Christkindlmarkt hat Euch wieder gefallen!
> 
> ...


Ja das waren wir und der Christkindl-Markt ist immer wieder sehenswert, besonders wenn es dunkel ist.


----------



## Bikermario (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo!

Die Tour nach Goseck fällt wohl aus? Ich hab sie nämlich nicht mehr im LMB gefunden.

Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Die Tour nach Goseck fällt wohl aus? Ich hab sie nämlich nicht mehr im LMB gefunden.
> 
> Gruß Bikermario


Ja muss wegen eines anderen Termins ausfallen.


----------



## Reinhard1 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Sportfreunde,
ich wünsche Euch ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest,
einen guten Rutsch sowie ein gesundes neues Jahr 2014!!!
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
nachdem ich mich vorgestern bei Sonnenaufgang 




zu einer lockeren 21 Punktetour durch das Unstruttal und Biberbachtal aufgemacht hatte, 




die am Ende gute 112 km lang war, habe ich heute Nachmittag eine kleine Hausrunde um den Geiseltalsee gedreht. Dabei besuchte ich die neue Begegnungsstätte/Ruhepunkt am Weinberg. 




Dieser Punkt wurde Anfang dieser Woche feierlich eingeweiht und ist für jedermann geöffnet. Es ist wahrlich ein Kleinod geworden und sollte bei einem Besuch des größten künstlichen Binnensees Deutschland unbedingt besucht werden. 
























Der Mosaikfußboden bildet den See mit seinen überbaggerten Dörfern ab. Die Decke zeigt die Wasseroberfläche des Sees. An den Seiten befinden sich genügend Bänke zum Ausruhen und aus den Fenstern hat hat man einen der schönsten Blicke über den See.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2013)

*Traditionelle Silvester-Radrundfahrt 2013 *

Wie jedes Jahr lädt das Team White Rock alle Radler zur Traditionellen Silvester - Radrundfahrt am 31.12.2013 ein.
Start: ist um 10:00 Uhr am Marktplatz in Weißenfels.
In gemütlichem Tempo geht es ca. 25 km über Dehlitz und Poserna nach Nellschütz, wo auf dem Hof der Familie Kitze wieder eine Stärkung mit Glühwein, Tee, Suppe und Fettbemmen auf die Teilnehmer wartet.
Die Tour findet bei jeder Wetterlage statt!
Start ab Merseburg zum Treffpunkt 08:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Penny-Markt B91
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14348
siehe auch hier: http://www.zweirad-riese.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=12&idart=63


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2013)

*  Hallo,*
*die BRUSTGURTFAHRER wünschen Euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, 
				 sowie ein erfolgreiches Bikerjahr 2014.*


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 
ich wünsche euch allen ein besinnliches Fest und einen super Start
in das Jahr 2014.
Vor allem bleibt schön gesund


----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2013)

So, bin ab jetzt unterwegs mit den Geschenken


----------



## GTdanni (26. Dezember 2013)

So Freunde des gepflegten Geländeradfahrens... 

Treffpunkt JAT 13 (also die 13. Jahresabschlusstour) ist nun definitiv Leuna Rössener Brücke um 1000 (Udozeit) 
Danach geht es in Richtung Domholzschänke auf den Nehleberg (wenn die Zeit reicht) Einkehr in selbiger Schänke ist fest eingeplant und auch schon angemeldet. Von dort aus wollen wir so aufbrechen das wir noch mit dem letzten Tageslicht ankommen...denn danach machen wir uns Stadtfein und treffen uns ab 1900 im Klubhaus Leuna zur Jahresendsause..... 

Würde mich freuen den ein oder anderen Bekannten bzw auch neue Gesichter zu dieser Veranstaltung begrüßen zu dürfen. 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Zugelassen sind MTB 26", 29", 27,5" Crosser, Fullys, SSPs, Gepäckträgerräder usw....will sagen das nicht gerast wird


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
gestern fand die JAT 13 (Jahresabschlusstour) statt, zu der GTdanni eingeladen hatte. So machte ich mich um 09:30 Uhr auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt in Leuna an der Rössener Brücke. Gegen 09:50 Uhr traf ich ein, wo schon 3 Biker auf die anderen Teilnehmer warteten.




Langsam stießen die anderen Mitfahrer dazu, sodass wir nach dem Startfoto




_(Aber erst die Kamera ausrichten)_




mit 9 Bikern um 10:00 Uhr in Richtung Eisenbahnbrücke an der Saale im Ortsteil Rössen gestartet sind. Der Guide führte uns über die Brücke und anschließend weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg am Osthang des Saaledammes nach Trebnitz.




Das Tempo war durch den Guide altersgerecht gewählt worden, ich war mit Abstand der an diesem Tag älteste Mitfahrer und so lag die Geschwindigkeit immer unter 30 km/h. Von Trebnitz ging es weiter an der Alten Saale nach Norden. Wir erreichten das Waldstück nördlich Trebnitz. Hier bog der Guide nach NO in den Wald ab




und führte uns zur B181. Wir erreichten die Bundesstraße in Höhe der Fasanerie. Dort warteten zwei weitere Mitfahrer aus Merseburg auf uns.









Der Guide führte uns dann weiter nach Osten zum Einstieg in den Naturlehrpfad Rüsterweg, der an der Kreuzung Merseburger Straße (Das ist die Straße die nach Bad Dürrenberg führt) beginnt. Durch den Regen der vergangenen Nacht war der Weg am Anfang sehr schmierig, wo schon mal der eine oder andere mit ihrem Bike ein wenig quer zur Fahrtrichtung standen. Man gewöhnte sich aber schnell an die Bodenverhältnisse und so kamen wir ohne weitere Probleme zur Brücke über die Luppe bei Löpitz an. Der Guide führte uns jetzt zum Südufer des Wallendorfer See und an diesem auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis zur Abzweigung, die zum Abfluss des Raßnitzer See in den Wallendorfer See führt. Hier folgten wir wieder einen Wirtschaftsweg, der uns zum Nordufer des Raßnitzer See führte. In Höhe des Raßnitzer Beobachtungsturmes verließen wir den See und überquerten die Weiße Elster.




Jetzt ging es auf dem Elsterradweg in Richtung Osten weiter. Der Wind kann von der Seite und beeinträchtigte das Tempo nicht sonderlich.









Die BAB 9 wurde unterquert, wo wir nach ca. 500 Metern auf den äußeren Leipziger Ring stießen. Diesen folgten wir jetzt weiter durch den Auenwald südlich von Schkeuditz West. Wir folgten den Verlauf der Maßlauer Linie im Auenwald bis zur B186. Dann 460 Meter nach Süden bis zum Beginn der Gundorfer Linie. Auf dieser erreichten wir dann nach 1,5 km den Elsterradweg am rechten Ufer der Neuen Luppe. Auf dem Radweg fuhren wir weiter nach Osten bis kurz vor der Eisenbahnbrücke vor dem Klärwerk. Hier überquerten wir die Neue Luppe und folgten den Heuweg hoch zur alten Kippe, in der Tour Einladung auch als Nahleberg bezeichnet. Oben angekommen hatten wir dann eine sehr schöne Rundumsicht über Leipzig und seine Vororte mit dem Auenwald. Die Sicht war heute so ausgezeichnet, dass man auch die Klobikauer Halde am Geiseltalsee sehr gut erkennen konnte.




_(Vor dem Gipfelfoto wieder das Ausrichten dr Kamera mit zwei Helfern )_




Nach dem Gipfelfoto ging es wieder retour. Ich nahm die leichte Abfahrt und wartete auf halber Strecke an dem Downhilltrail auf die anderen Mitfahrer. Sie kamen dann auch nach wenigen Minuten auf den Trail angefahren und überwanden ihn mehr oder weniger gekonnt.









Dabei schlug auch noch die Pannenhexe zu. Ein Platter am Hinterrad musste schnell noch gewechselt werden. Aber mit den guten Radschlägen der nicht Betroffenen und mit Unterstützung ging der Schlauchwechsel rasch vonstatten.














Zurück führte uns der Guide dann in Richtung Bahnhof Leutzsch und von dort weiter durch den Sportpark Böhlitz und Böhlitz-Ehrenberg nach Gundorf. Am östlichen Ortsausgang von Gundorf schlug der Guide dann den Weg in den Auenwald auf dem Dammweg ein, der uns in einem Bogen nach Westen zum Wasserweg führte. Auf diesem dann weiter bis zur Domholzschänke dem Etappenziel der JAT13. Bei Ankunft erwarteten uns schon sehnsüchtig drei weitere Bikerinnen und Biker.




Da wir nun vollzählig waren, rückten wir in die Domholzschänke zum Einnehmen von isotonischen Getränken ein.




Es war eine schöne Strecke, die der Guide für diese Tour ausgesucht hatte und mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch Glück, fast nur Sonne.
Allen Teilnehmern einen Guten Rutsch in das Jahr 2014.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
heute fand wieder die schon zur Kultveranstaltung gewordene Jahresabschlusstour des White-Rock-Teams Weißenfels statt. Ich nahm selbstverständlich auch an dieser Tour teil  und traf mich zur gemeinsamen Fahrt von Merseburg bis zum Treffpunkt in Weißenfels-Marktplatz mit Thomas am Bahnhof Merseburg um 08:22 Uhr. Da sich ja kein weiterer Teilnehmer für die Anreise gemeldet hatte, bin ich gleich zum Bahnhof durchgefahren. Thomas traf pünktlich mit dem Zug aus WSF ein. Er reiste extra aus WSF an um mich von Merseburg zum Startpunkt WSF zu begleiten, fand ich super. 
Ich wählte die Route über Merseburg Süd-Südfeldsee-Reichhardswerben-WSF. Die Sonne schob sich schon sanft über die Raffinerie Leuna, als wir die Burgenlandbahn bei Beuna überquerten.




Am Südfeldsee Beobachtungsturm legten wir noch einen kleinen Beobachtungshalt ein,









danach rollten wir zügig zum Treffpunkt Marktplatz WSF. Gegen 09:50 Uhr trafen wir ein, es waren schon einige Bikerinnen/Biker versammelt.









Der Platz füllte sich jetzt zusehends. 5 Minuten vor Startbeginn traf dann auch der Kassierer ein.









Kurz nach 10:00 Uhr hielt Walther vom White-Rock-Tourenteam noch eine Ansprache an die Teilnehmer, kurze Sicherheitsbelehrung und Info zum Verlauf der Strecke,














dann fiel auch schon der Startschuss und 167 Bikerinnen und Biker  machten sich auf den Weg zur Saale.





























Der Weg führte über die Pfennigbrücke und folgte dann den Saaleradweg bis Großkorbetha.
Auf einer Wiese vor der Saalebrücke Großkorbetha schwenkte das Feld auf die Wiese ein zum Panoramafoto.









Danach dann weiter über die Saale bei Kleinkorbetha durch den Ort und von dort weiter nach Süden bis zum Abzweig eines Wirtschaftsweges der nach osten hügelaufwärts führte. Am Hügel zog sich das Feld ordentlich auseinander.









Hier oben auf der Höhe hatten wir heute einen sagenhaften Ausblick in Richtung Westen über das Saaletal. Wir überquerten die BAB38 und die BAB9. Kurz vor der L188 bei Großgöhren wurde noch einmal ein Halt zum Sammeln eingelegt.



















Als alle wieder aufgeschlossen hatten, ging es in einem Zug über die L188 nach Großgöhren weiter. Hier trafen wir auf den Rippachradweg und folgten diesen bis Poserna. Von Poserna war es dann nur noch ein Katzensprung auf dem betonierten Wirtschaftsweg nach Nellschütz zum Zielpunkt.
Am Zielpunkt erwartete uns die walthersche Erbsensuppe, Pfannkuchen, Schmalzbrote und Glühwein für die Großen und Kleinen. Jetzt hatte man endlich Zeit für Gespräche um das Bikerjahr 2013.




_(Ausgabestelle der Erbsensuppe)_













_(Es scheint geschmeckt zu haben)_














Der Dank gilt den Organisatoren der Tour. Es war wieder eine gelungene Abschlusstour, die die Organisatoren super vorbereitet hatten. Die Pannenhelfer hatten wohl an diesem Tag kaum was zu tun. Unfälle gab es auch keine nennenswerten. Es hat also alles zur Zufriedenheit der Teilnehmer geklappt.
Allen einen guten Rutsch in das neue Bikerjahr 2014.


----------



## Kasebi (1. Januar 2014)

*Auch hier wünsche ich allen ein gesundes neues Jahr 2014*. 

Und das all eure Tourenwünsche in Erfüllung gehen. Da ich wollte hier mal ganz allgemein fragen was ihr denn so an Touren in diesem Jahr 2014 geplant habt. Bei mir stehen wieder viel zu viele Touren im Programm. Da müßte das Jahr mindestens 730 Tage haben um wenigstens die Hälfte zu schaffen. Auf jeden Fall dabei die "Runde ums Hermsdorfer Kreuz", NMB- Bad Sulza uZ, und mal wieder der Finnewanderweg von Heldrungen nach Bad Kösen. Dazu die ein oder andere Runde bei Jena und dem Mühltal. Und natürlich Touren an den Hängen des  Elstertales zwischen Plauen- Greiz und Gera.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
am 15.01. (muss ich leider um eine Woche verschieben, also nicht wie erst gepostet am 08.01.) Auftakttour von Merseburg über den Werbeliner See nach Bad Düben und Bitterfeld. Ab Bitterfeld mit Hopperticket zurück.
Treffpunkt und Start: 08:45 Uhr Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg.
Wetter sieht gut aus( 3°C bewölkt), der Wind kommt aus dem Süden, also schönen Rückenwind.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14237
Werde aber am 08.01. eine etwas kleinere Runde fahren, so in Richtung Leipzig. Info zur Tour folgt noch.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde,
wie sieht es aus mit dem Angrillen im Januar? Bin aber auf Grund der üppigen Feiertage lieber für eine Verlegung in den Februar, dann schlage ich aber die Pizzeria in Großkayna vor.
prüft dann mal schon eure Terminkalender.


----------



## Kasebi (8. Januar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde,
> wie sieht es aus mit dem Angrillen im Januar? Bin aber auf Grund der üppigen Feiertage lieber für eine Verlegung in den Februar, dann schlage ich aber die Pizzeria in Großkayna vor.
> prüft dann mal schon eure Terminkalender.



14 wie 13. Zusage kann wie immer nur kurzfristig erfolgen. 
Ich darf doch noch mit oder? auch wenn ich kein Bfahrer mehr bin.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> 14 wie 13. Zusage kann wie immer nur kurzfristig erfolgen.
> Ich darf doch noch mit oder? auch wenn ich kein Bfahrer mehr bin.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Aber klar doch kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich warte noch auf meinen Dienstplan.
Sowie ich den Plan hab meld ich mich


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo Bikermario,
ich könnte mich um 10 Minuten verspäten, bitte warten.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
die heutige Wochentour führte Bikermario und mich von Merseburg nach Bitterfeld. Start war um 08:45 Uhr am Treffpunkt Merseburg Bahnhof vorgesehen. Leider kam mir heute Morgen noch ein Termin dazwischen, sodass ich mich um 10 Minuten verspätete. Meine Nachricht hatte Bikermario leider nicht mehr erreicht. Er kam mir aber entgegen. Da er ja schon am Treffpunkt war und niemand mehr eingetroffen war fuhren wir den Bahnhof nicht mehr an, sondern machten uns sogleich durch die Innenstadt zur Saale. Diese überquerten wir über die Neumarktbrücke und fuhren dann am Schleusenkanal nach Meuschau weiter. Den Ort verließen wir auf den Wirtschaftsweg am östlichen Ortsausgang. Unser nächstes Ziel war Lössen das Südufer des Wallendorfer See. Wir folgten dann den ökumenischen Pilgerweg nach Osten





bis zum Abzweig Wirtschaftsweg östliches Ufer Wallendorfer See. Den Weg folgten wir nach Norden bis zum Nordufer des Raßnitzer See.




In Höhe des Beobachtungsturmes überquerten wir die Weiße Elster und fuhren 900 Meter auf dem Elsterradweg bis in Höhe Sportplatz von Weßmar. Hier bogen wir nach Norden, über den Sportplatzrand ab. Wir konnten den Ort Weßmar danach gleich auf einer alten Straße nach Norden wieder verlassen.




Diese Straße führte uns direkt nach Gröbers. Durch Gröbers ging es auch nach Norden. Nachdem wir die Eisenbahnlinie unterquert hatten, bogen wir ca. 250 nach dem Tunnel nach Osten ab und folgten der Delitzscher Straße gen NO. Unweit wurde dann die BAB14 überquert. Nach ca. 1,8 km hinter der BAB 14 erreichten wir auf der S2 Rabutz. Wir folgten den Lauf der S2 bis zum südlichen Ortsrand von Wiesenena. Hier bogen wir nach Osten auf die K7431 ab und folgten dieser über die BAB 9 bis Glesien. Am nördlichen Ortsrand dann weiter durch das dortige Gewerbegebiet bis zum Kieswerk, wo wir dann auf einer sehr alten Straße




nach Norden bis Grebehna weiter fuhren. Gleich hinter Grebehna, ca. 700 Meter rollten wir in Zwochau ein. Den Ort verließen wir nach NO auf einen befestigten Wirtschaftsweg,









den wir bis zum Radweg Westufer Werbeliner See weiter fuhren. Nach Erreichen des Weges dann nach Norden weiter




bis zu einem Rastplatz am See, hier eine kurze Pause, die ich gleich nutzte, um meine Position an Reinhard1 zu senden, der heute leider nicht mit war. Nach einem gemeinsamen Foto




ging es wieder auf den Radweg, den wir aber nur 200 Meter folgten, dann ein kurzer Halt, Bikermario bemerkte, dass sein Rücken etwas kalt wurde. Also er schnell zurück




und den wärmenden Rucksack vom Rastplatz geholt. Jetzt wieder mit Gepäck weiter auf den Radweg nach Norden am Westufer des Sees.









Bei km 37 überquerten wir die Eisenbahnlinie Ortseingang Delitzsch. In einem leichten Bogen nach NO gelangten wir zum historischen Zentrum dem Wallgraben. Wir folgten den westlichen Teil des Wallgrabens nach Norden, vorbei am Delitzscher Schloss









bis zum Stadtpark. Der Weg führte uns durch den Stadtpark




weiter nach N bis zur Erzbergerstraße, der wir bis zum Abzweig auf die Bitterfelder Straße folgten. Ab hier dann weiter auf dem Radweg, vorbei an der Postmeilensäule 19 Meilen bis Berlin




bis zum Abzweig nördlicher Ortsausgang Benndorf. In der dortigen Straßengabelung km 42,6 wandten wir uns nach NO. Dieser Radweg führte uns zum SO-Ufer des Neuhäuser Sees.




_(Dieser Biker saugte sich an uns heran und überholte uns dann auch noch mit rasanter stromunterstützer Geschwindigkeit)_
Auf dem Uferradweg weiter bis zum NO-Ufer des Sees. Ab hier dann in einem spitzen Winkel nach Westen abgebogen und am Nordufer weiter bis zum Beobachtungsturm am Neuhäuser See.




Der Turm machte einen sehr maroden Eindruck. Stufen abgebrochen Seitenstütze verbrannt, wir wagten uns aber auf die Plattform, um den Ausblick über den See zu genießen.



















Bei km 47,5 Drei Seen Blick bogen wir wieder nach NW ab.




Fuhren dann am Ostufer des Ludwigsee weiter bis km 50. Ab hier dann wieder abgebogen nach NO. Der Weg führte uns zwischen zwei Halden




durch bis zum Holzweißiger und Auensee.














Jetzt folgten wir der Ausschilderung zum Bitterfelder Bogen, den wir bei km 55 erreichten.














Natürlich schoben wir unsere Räder bis zur oberen Plattform, trotz fehlender Sonne hatten wir einen schönen Ausblick über Bitterfeld, der Goitzsche und die Seenlandschaft südlich des Bitterfelder Bogens. Das Umfeld von Bitterfeld schönsten Aussichtspunkt ist aber eher mit einer Müllalde zu vergleichen, dort sollte die Stadt aber mal schnell den Besen schwingen.




Vom Bogen sind wir dann zur Goitzsche und am Seeuferweg bis zum Pegelturm weiter gefahren.














Bikermario erklomm den Turm, für mich ist es nichts, wackelt und ist außen nur mit einem Stahlnetz gesichert. Vom Pegelturm dann weiter zum Bahnhof, hier verabschiedetet sich Bikermario von mir, er wollte mit dem Rad zurück nach Merseburg. Ich stieg in den Zug und war dann gegen 14:40 Uhr in Merseburg zurück. Das Stück Halle-Merseburg fuhr ich auch noch mit dem Rad zurück, wollte keine 30 Minuten auf den Anschlusszug warten. Es war eine schöne Tour mit Bikermario, das Wetter hat gepasst und der Wind kam von hinten. Was will man mehr.

Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tnqzqykpmpetsuyw


----------



## Bikermario (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo Udo!
Ich wollte Dir für die gestrige tolle Tour danken. Sie war wirklich gelungen.Nachdem ich dann zu Hause war, standen 127,6 km und 7 Stunden und 15 min reine Fahrzeit auf meinen Tacho. Aber komplett durchgefahren bin ich nicht, 2 Pausen hab ich dann doch noch eingelegt.
Also dann bis zur nächsten Tour.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## leffith (17. Januar 2014)

Nun melde ich mich auch mal zum Thema grillen im Februar. Ich nehme jeden Termin an. Habe noch nichts weiter geplant im Februar.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2014)

leffith schrieb:


> Nun melde ich mich auch mal zum Thema grillen im Februar. Ich nehme jeden Termin an. Habe noch nichts weiter geplant im Februar.


Werde dann mal einen Termin vorschlagen, wenn Bosaibikerin ihren Schichtplan hat


----------



## Kasebi (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo Udo, feine Tour die du mit Mario gemacht hast. Was mich allerdings überascht das sich für die Schäden an der Infrastrucktur niemand verantwortlich fühlt. So habe ich bereits am *20.11.2011* beim Bitterfelder CTF zusammen mit Hackepeter vor der verbrannten Treppe gestanden. Mal abgesehen davon das ich für Vandalismus rein garnichts übrig habe finde ich es dennoch ganz schön fahrlässig von den Verantwortlichen hier nicht mal was getan zu haben. Gibt es da nicht so was wie eine Sicherungspflicht?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
am 23.01. Start nach Bad Sulza. Treffpunkt Merseburg B91 Parkplatz Penny-Markt.
Wind aus NO. Zurück mit Hopperticket a. 4,5 €.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14251


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich gehe jetzt Treppenhochfahren üben ohne zu treten, mal sehen ob es auch so klappt wie im nachfolgenden Link.
http://www.t-online.de/sport/videos/id_67498672/radsportler-faehrt-treppe-blitzschnell-hoch.html


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
Räder auf Spikes umgestellt, werde dann mal den ersten Zentimeter Schnee mit meiner Spur versehen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich hab heute morgen schon die ersten Spuren ziehen dürfen. kann aber gut auf das weiße Zeug verzichten.
Ich hab mal meinen Plan erhalten und siehe da, es gibt freie Tage: 10., 11., 20.-24., ab 25.2.-28. zur Not auch.
Also suchen wir uns alle mal einen schönen Tag aus.


----------



## Reinhard1 (22. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Grillen,
wir kommen nicht mit zum Grillen. Erst wieder im Sommer.
Euch allen viel Spaß.
Gruß Anita u. Reinhard


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2014)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Grillen,
> wir kommen nicht mit zum Grillen. Erst wieder im Sommer.
> Euch allen viel Spaß.
> Gruß Anita u. Reinhard


Hallo Reinhard,
im Februar ist das Grillen in einem festen Gebäude und darin ist es sehr warm. Wir sind im Februar in der Pizzeria in Großkayna, also keine Freilichtveranstaltung.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
heute hatte wieder mal Appetit auf eine echte Thüringer Rostbratwurst. Da es die ja bekanntlich nur in Thüringen gibt und der Wind aus NO wehte, entschloss ich mich zur Tour nach Bad Sulza. Es hatte sich kein Mitfahrer gemeldet, so konnte ich um 08:30 Uhr gleich durchstarten. Die Spikes waren aufgezogen, so konnte eigentlich nichts schiefgehen. Mein Weg führte mich auf direkten Weg zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg. Der Weg war bis Beuna leicht mit Eis überzogen,




was dank Spikes kein Problem war. Der Weg führte mich zum Nordufer des Südfeldsee









und dann weiter auf dem Pilgerweg bis zum Luftschiff nach Pettstädt.
Der Weg ab dem Südfeldsee war zu einer Dämpferteststrecke geworden, dank der gefrorenen Fußspuren der Stockgänger.




Was die Geschwindigkeit meiner Vorwärtsbewegung enorm verlangsamte. Den Pilgerweg auf dem Luftschiff folgte ich bis kurz vor dem Waldgebiet Alte Göhle.




An der Wegekreuzung bog ich dann nach Süden Richtung Pödelist ab. Der Weg war übersäht mit großen Wasserpfützen, sodass ich teilweise auf das Feld ausweichen musste. Die Eisfläche hielt aller Wahrscheinlichkeit mein Kampfgewicht nicht aus. Es ging jetzt durch das dortige Waldgebiet leicht abwärts




bis zum Naturdenkmal Eiche mit Rastplatz nördlich Pödelist. Hier dann eine kurze Pause.









Der Blick in das Unstruttal war etwas unscharf durch den leichten Nebel. Ich fuhr dann von Pödelist auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Westen und traf unterhalb des Prömmerberg auf die L207. Nach wenigen Metern auf der L207 nach Süden bog ich wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab




und fuhr nach Westen weiter bis zur Zufahrtsstraße nach Gross-Jena. In Gross-Jena über die Unstrut und dann auf dem Radweg weiter bis Rossbach. Hier folgte ich dann den Weinwanderweg westlich der Saale, vorbei an Weinberge, Äpplerberge, Poddelberge




und Saalhäuser bis Bad Kösen. Von Bad Kösen dann weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis Großheringen. Ab dort dann auf dem Ilmradweg, mit Schrecksekunde um nicht den auf dem Radweg befindlichen weißen Mann




zu überfahren, bis nach Bad Sulza zum Parkplatz an der alten Saline. Kurz vor Bad Sulza war eine Kanalreinigungsfirma damit beschäftigt das Kanalsystem, unter dem Radweg, zu reinigen.




Na wo lässt man dann das Schmutzwasser von der Reinigung aus dem Tank, wenn der voll ist? Richtig in die Ilm was man auch tat, es war eine sehr sehr schwarze Brühe, die da eingeleitet wurde. In Bad Sulza führte mich der Weg dann sofort auf den Parkplatz an der Ilm, denn hier Grillplatz.














Die echten Thüringer Rostbratwürste schmeckten wieder superlecker. Nach dem ich meinen Bauch vollgeschlagen hatte dann zum Bahnhof in Bad Sulza und mit dem Zug wieder zurück nach Merseburg.
War eine schöne Tour, schön kalt mit sehr schönen Eisabschnitten auf der Wegeoberfläche und dafür gab es dann noch 16 WP-Punkte. Was will man mehr im Winterpokal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (28. Januar 2014)

Hmmm, die Wurst ja echt lecker aus.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich schlage dann mal den 11.2. oder 20.2. zum Pizzaessen vor.
Was haltet ihr davon?
LG


----------



## leffith (28. Januar 2014)

mir passen beide Termine


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2014)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> ich schlage dann mal den 11.2. oder 20.2. zum Pizzaessen vor.
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> LG


Na dann machen wir den *11.02. Dienstag 19:00 *Uhr fest-
Hier mal schon die Speisekarte zwecks Vorauswahl. http://www.pizzeria-grosskayna.de/speisekarte/index.html


----------



## leffith (28. Januar 2014)

Das sieht mir ja verdammt nach Speise Nummer 47 aus.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2014)

leffith schrieb:


> Das sieht mir ja verdammt nach Speise Nummer 47 aus.


Gute Wahl. meine Frau sagt. die schmeckt.


----------



## leffith (28. Januar 2014)

Klar, die habe ich auch beim letzten mal verspeist und davor und davor .......


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2014)

leffith schrieb:


> Klar, die habe ich auch beim letzten mal verspeist und davor und davor .......


MMh, ich bin noch nicht schlüssig, werde wohl noch ein paar Tage brauchen, um zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
habe heute das schöne Wetter ab Mittag genutzt zu einer Geiseltalseeumrundung. Leider nicht ganz geschafft. Die Heerstraße ging ja eigentlich noch zum Fahren. Ist auch noch mit normalen Reifen machbar. Aber dann der Einstieg Goethe-Radweg zum See, da war dann nichts mehr mit Reifen ohne Nägel, aber Bingo ich hatte ja meine Spikes aufgezogen. Dadurch hohe Geschwindigkeit, aber man musste trotzdem höllisch aufpassen, es gab viele Eisrinnen. Da nützen dann auch Spikes nicht wirklich viel. 
Am See wurde mir dann noch der Weg durch einen PKW versperrt, 



 
die alten Rentner müssen ja fast bis zum Seeufer fahren, um die Hagebutten rupfen zu können. Die Schilder nur für landwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge werden dann ja geflissentlich übersehen. Auf dem Rundweg dann weiter bis Frankleben. Auch hier stellenweise Eisflächen mit Spurrillen von PKW und Räder. Ab Frankleben war wieder Eis angesagt,


 
trotz Spikes nur mittlere Geschwindigkeit. Ab der Halde Pfännerhall bis zum Aussichtspunkt Neumark, Hafen Braunsbedra, festgetretene vereiste Oberfläche. 


 
So musste ich in Braunsbedra am Aussichtsturm meine Weg-Zeitberechnung korrigieren. Ich entschloss mich zur Umkehr. Bin dann an der Südseite der Halde Pfännerhall zurück und an der Maschinenhalle wieder Richtung Rundweg zurück. Vor der Halde Blösien bin ich dann nach Blösien hin abgebogen und über die Heerstraße zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour.
Ich hoffe ja, dass es nächste Woche wieder wärmer wird. Wie es aussieht 5°C vom Dienstag bis zum Donnerstag bei Sonne pur.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 05.02. kleine Tour mit Wind aus SO zum Süßen See und weiter nach Eisleben.
Zurück dann mit Hopperticket einfach a. 4,50 €.
Treffpunkt 08:45 Uhr Merseburg B91 Kreuzung Gerichtrain Parkplatz Netto.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14237


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
heute habe ich das super Wetter genutzt und bin in das Mansfeldische gefahren. Pünktlich 5 Minuten vor der Zeit war ich am vereinbarten Treffpunkt. Mein Mitfahrer Bikermario war leider nicht zur Stelle. Wie ich aber dann im Laufe der Fahrt bei einer Pause per Internet gelesen habe, hatte sich Bikermario abgemeldet gehabt. Nun so bin ich dann um 08:46 Uhr an der Kreuzung Gerichtsrain B91 in Merseburg gestartet und habe meine Strecke ein wenig abgewandelt. Ich bin zum Lachagrund/ Schwarzeicheweg im Gewerbegebiet Nord gefahren.




Auf dem Radweg dann weiter nach Westen bis zur Mündung der Laucha in die Schwarzeiche bei Bischdorf.









_(Teich bei Bischdorf)_




Dann weiter auf dem Radweg am Südrand von Bischdorf und Unterkriegstedt nach Oberkriegstedt. Hier verließ ich den Radweg und fuhr nach Norden auf der Straße Burgstaden-Bad Lauchstädt.
Kurz vor Bad Lauchstädt überquerte ich die ICE-Trasse, es fehlt nur noch der Fahrdraht, dann könnte eigentlich der erste Testzug mal langfahren.




In Bad Lauchstädt bin ich dann auf dem Radweg am Südrand der Stadt weiter, vorbei am Schwimmbad, parallel zur Laucha bis nach Großgräfendorf.









_(rechts das Bett der Laucha)_
Ab Großgräfendorf auf dem Wirtschaftsweg der zwischen Laucha und Burgenlandbahn nach Westen verläuft bis zum Bahnübergang 600 Meter vor Schafstädt. Hier bog ich dann nach Norden zur Brücke über die BAB 38 ab. Die BAB 38 wurde überquert, aber hinter der Brücke war der Wirtschaftsweg noch mit einer Eisschicht bedeckt.




Ich schlug mich, ohne Spikes, so einigermaßen bis nach Steuden durch. Weiter dann durch Steuden bis zur L164 und auf dieser dann wenige 100 Meter nach Westen bis zum Abzweig zur Asendorfer Kippe.




Auf der Straße dann die Kippe hoch bis zur Grube Romonta, wo es vor wenigen Wochen den Erdrutsch gab. Der Aussichtspunkt ist geschlossen, man will wohl keinen an den Rand der Grube ranlassen.




Ab dem Aussichtspunkt ging es in einer Schussfahrt nicht nach St. Remo, sondern nach Stedten weiter. Von dort dann nach Röblingen a.S bis zur schönen Dorfkirche.




Auf der Straße nach Norden weiter, durch den salzigen See bis nach Aseleben zum Südufer des Süßen Sees.



















Hier stieß ich auf den Rundweg um den Süßen See, den ich bis Wormsleben folgte.









Kurz vor Wormsleben überquerte ich noch die legendäre Böse Sieben, die manchmal auch sehr böse werden kann.














Dort stieß ich auf den Lutherweg und folgte ihn bis zu einem geschichtsträchtigen Ort. Hier machte ich eine kurze Fotorast. Denn an diesem Ort wäre Luther auf seiner letzten Reise nach Eisleben am 28.01.1546 fast erfroren.









Hier zieht sich nämlich ein kalter Korridor südlich an Unterrißdorf vorbei bis nach Eisleben entlang, dazu noch der kalte Ostwind, da fror dann sogar ein Kirchenmann ordentlich.
Weiter ging es auf dem Lutherweg über Unterrißdorf bis zum Ostrand von Eisleben.









Hier folgte ich dann der bösen Sieben auf dem Damm, am Eislebener Theater vorbei, bis zum Markt.



















Auf dem Markt dann eine kurze Stärkung, bevor ich mich wieder auf dem Weg nach Helfta machte.
Ab Helfta bin ich dann auf einer alten Straße, die in einiger Entfernung zur Eisenbahnstrecke Halle-Eisleben verläuft bis nach Erdeborn weiter, wo ich dann nach 10 minütiger Wartezeit in den Zug nach Halle einstieg. In Halle Rosengarten stieg ich dann aus und fuhr die letzten 10 km wieder mit Muskelkraft nach Hause, mit einem kleinen Abstecher beim Bäcker, denn es war ja Kaffeezeit.
Es war wider eine super Tour bei Sonne pur. Die Feldwege konnten gerade noch so befahren werden, durch den Frost der vergangenen Nacht war die Oberfläche noch nicht angetaut.

Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=addvfmkbovyfrped


----------



## QUenten (5. Februar 2014)

Hach schön mal die alte Heimat zu sehen


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
am 12.02. Tour von Merseburg zu den Winterlingen in den Schlosspark vom Schloss Ostrau. Zurück über den Petersberg.
Treffpunkt: 08:30 Uhr Kreuzung B91Oelltzner Straße Penny-Prakplatz 
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14251


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
heute war ich in Ostrau, um zu sehen wie weit die Winterlinge schon ihre Blüten geöffnet haben.
Sie können sich schon sehen lassen.
   
Na dann steht ja meine Tour am Mittwoch nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## Kasebi (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leuts Ich kann am Dienstag (11.2.) nicht zum Pizzaessen kommen. Ich habe zwar Frühschicht und wäre gern gekommen. Aber ein Familientermin verhindert das ganze. Ich wünsche euch guten Appetiet und viel Spaß. Im März werden wir doch sicherlich wieder "richtig" grillen. Oder? Ich hoffe ich kann dann mal wieder dabei sein
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts Ich kann am Dienstag (11.2.) nicht zum Pizzaessen kommen. Ich habe zwar Frühschicht und wäre gern gekommen. Aber ein Familientermin verhindert das ganze. Ich wünsche euch guten Appetiet und viel Spaß. Im März werden wir doch sicherlich wieder "richtig" grillen. Oder? Ich hoffe ich kann dann mal wieder dabei sein
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Klar doch kasebi


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 12.02. Tour von Merseburg zu den Winterlingen in den Schlosspark vom Schloss Ostrau. Zurück über den Petersberg.
> Treffpunkt: 08:30 Uhr Kreuzung B91Oelltzner Straße Penny-Prakplatz
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14251


In 5h mit dem Rad hin und zurück ist ambitioniert.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> In 5h mit dem Rad hin und zurück ist ambitioniert.


Hast recht Ohmtroll, es soll ordentlichen Südwind geben, habe also noch eine Stunde draufgeschlagen, ist aber nur die reine Fahrzeit exklusive Blütenbetrachtung und Pausen. Im schlimmsten Fall gibt es noch den sehr gut ausgebauten Nahverkehr in der Region Halle


----------



## hallunke (9. Februar 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... ist ambitioniert.


...aber machbar; zur Not dauert es 6 Stunden.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde,
Plätze für morgen, zum BRUSTGURTFAHRERPizzaabend, in Großkayna sind auf meinen Namen bestellt.


----------



## leffith (10. Februar 2014)




----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2014)

leffith schrieb:


>


Kasebi ist auch dabei.


----------



## leffith (10. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön. Da sind wir ja doch ein paar Leutchen. Ich komme natürlich mit Bonsai standesgemäß mit dem Bike.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2014)

leffith schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Da sind wir ja doch ein paar Leutchen. Ich komme natürlich mit Bonsai standesgemäß mit dem Bike.


Und wir in Wanderschuhen


----------



## leffith (10. Februar 2014)

Haha, aber nur vom Parkplatz zum Wirtshaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2014)

@ohmtroll,
Bin von der Tour zurück und habe auch schon geduscht.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen, Bericht kommt noch, 79,7 km, 4 Stunden und 59 Minuten bis Tourende. Also noch unter 5 Stunden





 .


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> 79,7 km, 4 Stunden und 59 Minuten bis Tourende. Also noch unter 5 Stunden
> 
> 
> ...


Winterpokal geht aber anders ...


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Winterpokal geht aber anders ...


20 Punkte reichen mir durchaus für heute.


----------



## hallunke (12. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Winterpokal geht aber anders ...


hm, aber Schnee kann er nun wirklich nicht zusammenzaubern - anderswo helfen sie sich ja mit Kunstschnee (hab ich gehört)...
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Andreas @hallunke und Mario @Bikermario unterwegs.
Kurz nach 08:30 Uhr machte ich mich zum Treffpunkt auf, wo mich die beiden schon sehnsüchtig erwarteten. Ich hatte mich total in der Startzeit vermacht, Start war für 08:30 Uhr vorgesehen, sorry kommt nicht wieder vor, ist mir noch nie passiert, dass der Guide zu spät kommt.
Andreas hatte schon so gute 15 km Anfahrt hinter sich, als wir dann um 08:37 Uhr endlich starteten. Ich führte meine beiden Mitfahrer erst einmal zum Gotthardsteich und dann an der Klia entlang bis zum Finanzamt. Hier bog ich dann Richtung Neumarktbrücke ab. Auf der Brücke dann das erste Foto des heutigen Tages.









Weiter ging es parallel zur Saale zur Schleuse und dann weiter durch Meuschau. Den Ort verließen wir am östlichen Ortsausgang. Auf der dortigen Straße ging es dann bis zur Brücke über die Luppe in Lössen.




Am östlichen Ortsausgang eine kleine Schiebeeinlage




und schon befanden wir uns am Südwestufer des Wallendorfer Sees. Auf dem Radweg, der zwischen See und ehemaligen Kiestagebau am Westufer entlang führt,









fuhren wir dann bis kurz hinter der Brücke über der Weißen Elster und bogen hier auf den Elsterradweg ab.




Auf Höhe Wehr Steinlache-Weißer Elster bogen wir dann nach Döllnitz ab.




Der Ort wurde nach Norden hin durchquert. Wir überquerten die L170 und folgten einen Wirtschaftsweg, der uns zur ICE-Trassen führte. Weiter dann unter der Trasse durch immer gen Norden auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der gut fahrbar war. So gelangten wir nach wenigen 100 Metern in den südlichen Teil des Dieskauer Parkes.




Auf der rechten Seite des Mühlgrabens folgten wir den dortigen Weg bis ungefähr zur Mitte des links von uns befindlichen Großen Mühlteiches. Hier kurzer Fußabdruckhalt,




dann weiter nach Norden durch den Park zum linken Reideufer. Wir folgten jetzt den ausgeschilderten Reideweg nach Norden weiter.




An der B6 in Bruckdorf wechselten wir die Uferseite und fuhren jetzt am rechten Reideufer nach Norden weiter. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang von Bruckdorf bog die Reide nach NO hin ab, wir fuhren aber auf den dortigen ausgeschilderten Reideweg genau nach Norden weiter bis Kanena. Der Ort wurde dann in nordwestlicher Richtung, vorbei an Kirche und Sternwarte,









auf dem Reideweg verlassen. Wir folgten den Radweg




weiter bis Reideburg, kurz vor Reideburg überquerten wir allerdings noch einmal die Reide und folgten den Weg weiter auf der Schneeberger Straße nach Norden. Kurz vor Stichelsdorf passierten wir noch die links von uns befindliche Straußenfarm und bogen in Stichelsdorf nach Westen ab, wo wir auf einen Radweg der Bahntrasse Halle- Dehlitzsch folgten. Am Tunnel bogen wir dann wieder nach Norden hin ab und überquerten nach 317 Metern die B100 über eine Fußgängerbrücke, also Treppen hoch und runter. Hinter der B100 wieder weiter nach Norden über Zöberitz bis zur BAB 14, auf dem parallel zur BAB 14 laufenden Weg




dann nach Westen bis zur Brücke östlich Mötzlich. Hier dann über die Autobahn weiter Richtung Osten bis zum ersten Abzweig nach Norden. Dieser Feldweg fuhr sich dann nicht so prickelnd, war noch feucht und durchgeweicht. Die Geschwindigkeit verringerte sich ein wenig. Aber dann erreichten wir nach 1,4 km Untermaschwitz. Auf der Hauptstraße weiter über Obermaschwitz bis Maschwitz, wo wir am dortigen Dorfteich auf der dortigen Straße den Ort in Richtung Oppin verließen. Auf gerader Linie dann durch Oppin zu einer Privatstraße,














die uns am Westrand des Flugfeldes bis nach Brachstedt führte. Ab Brachstedt folgten wir dann den Ostrauer Weg, hoch zum Abatissinenberg.



















Man hat von dort einen schönen Rundblick bis nach Schkopau zum EON-Kraftwerk. Den Weg, aber von Ostrau her gefahren, zeigte uns Ritter Runkel fast genau vor zwei Jahren, als wir die Winterlinge im dortigen Schlosspark besuchten. Vom Berg dann in bergabwärts









weiter nach Norden bis zur K2061. Auf der rollten wir dann nach NW weiter bis Ostrau Schlosspark, wo uns die Winterlinge schon erwarteten.









In Höhe der Brücke dann das obligatorische Beweisfoto, das wir auch da waren und danach dann eine kleine Runde, aufgesessen weil erlaubt, durch den Park.




Den Park verließen wir über die Brücke zum Schloss. Ostrau verließen wir auf der K2133, die in Richtung Dobritzu führt. In der ersten Linkskurve folgten wir den dort beginnenden Wiesenweg




weiter nach Südwesten, jetzt mit Gegenwind und magnetischen Untergrund, der meine Geschwindigkeit auf 7 km/h sinken ließ.
Nach 1,7 km unermüdlichen kurbelns dann der östliche Waldrand vom NSG Bergholz. Weg zu Ende. Also rein in den Wald, denn OSM hatte einen Weg angezeigt,




den wir dann auch nach guten 30 Metern durch den Wald erreichten. Auf diesen dann in einen Bogen zur K2119. Ab dem dortigen Wanderparkplatz ging es dann auf den Trail nach Süden an der Ostkante des Bergholzes weiter.




Mitte Bergholz, hinter den Schlammpassagen dann ein kurzer Verpflegungshalt.




Nach dem wir uns gestärkt hatten weiter auf den Trail zum Naturlehrpfad, wo heute Holz geerntet wurde. Ich habe leider nicht darauf geachtet, ob die gekennzeichneten Bäume des Lehrpfades noch stehen. Nachdem wir den südlichen Waldrand erreicht hatten, ging es weiter, mit wenig Gegenwind in SÖ-Richtung bis zur K2134. Jetzt folgten wir den Halle-Fuhneradweg in Richtung Halle,




aber nur bis zum Abzweig nach Seeben. Ab hier dann auf einen Trail




durch das dortige Waldgebiet runter zum Sportplatz Seeben. Auf der Straße dann durch den Ort in Richtung Halle Trotha. Von weiten konnte man dann schon die Skyline von Trotha erkennen.




Ab Trotha übernahm dann Andreas die Führung, wir wollten noch Stahlrad und Ritter Runkel einen Besuch abstatten. Er war anwesend und freute sich durchaus uns wieder mal zu sehen. Nach einem kurzen Gespräch führte und Andreas über die Peißnitzinsel zum Hafenbahnradweg,









den wir dann bis zum Böllberger Weg folgten. Hier dann Tourende für Andreas. Nach der Verabschiedung folgten wir den Saaleradweg weiter bis in die Elsteraue Schafsbrücke.




Von der Brücke weiter zum Überweg über die Steinlache und dann bis Planena.




Ein Blick auf mein GPS zeigte mir, dass wir die 5 Stunden noch unterbieten könnten, ich wollte ja „Ohmtroll“ noch zeigen dass die 5 Stunden durchaus zu schaffen sind. Also erhöhte ich meine Trittfrequenz legte die 14 ein und erreichte nach 4 Stunden und 59 Minuten bei gefahrenen 79,7 km das Tourende, Ortsschild Merseburg.




Mario hatte sich auch wider herangearbeitet so konnten wir dann ganz entspannt nach Hause fahren.
Es war eine schöne Tour mit Abschnitten, die für mich, auch neu waren. Die Mitfahrer waren wie das heutige Wetter einfach Klasse.
Euch eine schöne Woche, bis vielleicht mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=palzgzcfapxnyuwy


----------



## hallunke (12. Februar 2014)

Die Mitfahrer waren wie das heutige Wetter einfach Klasse.
Ich kann mich da nur anschließen !
Ich hatte ja morgens eine etwas andere Strecke genommen, da ich gerne pünktlich in Merseburg sein wollte und nicht sicher war, ob die Elsteraue trocken ist. So waren es bei mir 82,5 km und 4,53 Stunden; also auch unter der Vorgabe.
Im Übrigen kann ich nur empfehlen, an Udos Touren teilzunehmen, wenn es angeboten wird. Er hat schon profundes Wissen über alle möglichen Wege und kann auch zu vielen Örtlichkeiten Auskunft erteilen. Auch wenn man glaubt, seine Gegend gut zu kennen, es ist wirklich spannend und man sieht wieder mal vieles neu oder aus anderem Blickwinkel! Klasse, wenn´s mal wieder klappt, bin ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder dabei. Und ein Rätselbild ist sogar auch noch rausgesprungen - schon gelöst inzwischen, aber man kann den Bericht ja etwas ergänzen:






viele Grüße Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ein Blick auf mein GPS zeigte mir, dass wir die 5 Stunden noch unterbieten könnten, ich wollte ja „Ohmtroll“ noch zeigen dass die 5 Stunden durchaus zu schaffen sind.  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=palzgzcfapxnyuwy



Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass die Tour in 5h zu schaffen ist, Helm ab...  
... und vielen Dank für den wieder mal sehr interessanten Bericht!


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 19.02. lockere Tour nach Thüringen, Bad Sulza, zum Thüringer Roster Essen.
Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg Airpark Parkplatz 08:21 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Hennebrücke bei Naumburg Saale 10:00 Uhr (hier treffen wir auf die Weißenfelser)
Es kann mit schmalen Reifen gefahren werden.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14237


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
heute war Familiennachmittag, es ging in den Schlosspark Lützschena. Wir wollten mal sehen, wie weit die Vegetation vorangeschritten ist und siehe da die ersten Märzenbecher schauen schon raus.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
im Zeitraum vom 25. bis 27.02. habe ich vor eine Tour von Merseburg in den Ziegelrodaer Forst zu machen.
Es sind von Merseburg-Ziegelrodaer Forst-Märzenbechertal-Querfurt ca. 70 km und zurück mit Burgenlandbahn, bzw. je nach Zeit können es auch 100 km werden, dann aber wieder zurück bis Merseburg.
Treffpunkt wäre Merseburg B91 Penny-Markt Parkplatz. Startzeit 08:30 Uhr.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat soll er es mich wissen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch, den 19.02. lockere Tour nach Thüringen, Bad Sulza, zum Thüringer Roster Essen.
> Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg Airpark Parkplatz 08:21 Uhr
> Treffpunkt 2: Hennebrücke bei Naumburg Saale 10:00 Uhr (hier treffen wir auf die Weißenfelser)
> ...


Tour fällt leider aus. Meine potenziellen Mitfahrer haben sich alle krank gemeldet.
Werde morgen dann mal nach Wettin fahren, den neuen Geopfad erkunden.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
da ja für die heutige Tour all meine potenziellen Mitfahrer abgesagt hatten, habe ich mich entschlossen eine spontane Tour, nach Wettin, zu unternehmen. Im November 2013 wurde in Wettin ein neuer Geopfad eröffnet, der war heute mein Ziel.
Start war um 08:34 Uhr. Da ich so schnell wie es irgend geht nach Wettin wollte nahm ich den Radweg an der B91 Richtung Halle. Ein Blick auf die Rauchfahne vom EON-Kraftwerk zeigte mir die ideale Windrichtung für die heutige Tour an.




Der Wind schob mich stark gen Ammendorf. Hinter der Brücke über die Weiße Elster




folgte ich den Radweg parallel zur Weißen Elster zur Elsterstraße, die an der sogenannten Schafsbrücke in der Elsteraue,




vorbeiführte bis Beesen. Weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis zum Blick auf die Elstermündung in die Saale.




Aber Vorsicht, hier liegen viele Hinterlassenschaften von Vierbeinern rum. Ich folgte den Radweg weiter über Wörmlitz bis zum Abzweig auf die Hafenbahnstraße am Böllbergerweg. Weiter auf der Hafenbahnstraße Richtung Peißnitzinsel,




vorbei an einem ehemaligen Bilderrätsel, Turm mit rotierenden VW-Zeichen.




Von der Peißnitzinsel dann über die Brücke mit dem schon beachtlichen Anteil an Buntmetall














zum Riveufer und weiter bis zum Zoo. Noch ein Stück die Trothaer Straße entlang, der 70 cent BoWuimbiss war noch nicht so stark frequentiert. So gelangte ich dann zur Brachwitzer Srasse und folgte dieser durch das Hallenser Millionengrab. Die vielen 1000 tonner, die am Kai lagen und gerade ihre Ladung löschten, konnte ich leider nicht genau erkennen. Ich folgte also den Straßenverlauf weiter bis hoch zur Franzigmark. Nachdem ich dann bei km 25 den Rand der Franzigmark erreicht hatte




_(Blick in Richtung Lettin)_
dann wieder runter zur Saale und auf diesen Weg weiter bis Brachwitz.




Ab Brachwitz weiter auf den Saaleradweg.
Zwischen km 28 und 30 starker Wind von vorn. Aber wie ein einsamer Wolf seine Fährte folgte, folgte ich mit gleichmäßigem Tritt meinen Track




und konnte ab km 39 wieder aufatmen, der Weg machte ab hier einen Bogen gen Norden. Links von mir auf einem Rapsfeld eine Schwanenansammlung, die sich das Grün schmecken ließen,




so rollte ich dann bei km 33 in Döblitz ein.




Nach Döblitz konnte ich wieder ordentlich Fahrt aufnehmen und kam so sehr schnell bei km 35 in Mücheln an. Bis Wettin war es ja jetzt ein Katzensprung. Die letzte Hürde, das Hochfahren zum Wettiner Marktplatz




wurde auch noch geschafft und auf der Könnernschen Straße dann weiter bis zur Infotafel 2 des Geopfades.




Der Punkt befindet sich am Abzweig Bismarckturm, Straße Hinter dem Schweizerling. Jetzt folgte ich den ausgeschilderten Verlauf des Geopfades hoch Richtung Bismarckturm nach Süden.




Bei km 39,4 erreichte ich den Infopunkt 10.









Ab hier dann einen Hohlweg runter zum Saaleradweg, nördlicher Ortsausgang Wettin. Der Geopfad führt jetzt weiter, an der Mühlschäferei vorbei, auf den Betonspurenweg des Saaleradwegs




nach Norden weiter bis zum Infopunkt 8.




255 Meter nördlich des Infopunktes biegt der Weg in einem Winkel von 90° nach Westen ab, in Richtung Stallungen. Kurz vor den Stallungen am Ostufer zweier Weiher




dann wieder nach Norden weiter zum Infopunkt 7.




Die aufgestellten Sitzgelegenheiten müssen aber noch stark nachgebessert werden, viele sind in einem maroden Zustand.




Hinter der Infotafel 7 bog ich dann nach Osten ab und gelangte so wieder zum Saaleradweg, Den folgte ich dann weiter Richtung Dobis bis zum Infopunkt 6, gelegen am Radweg in Höhe eines alten Saalearmes, der aber wohl keine Verbindung zur Saale mehr hat, zu mindestens bei Niedrigwasser.














Hier befindet sich das Mundloch des Dobiser Steinkohlestollens. Hier ist auch der Wendepunkt, es ging wieder zurück bis zum Abzweig des Saaleradweges nach Süden. Ich fuhr aber weiter nach Norden




zum Infopunkt 5, mittelalterlicher Kupferschieferabbau mit Halde.




Ab hier dann weiter nach Südosten zum Infopunkt 4. Hier findet man die Halden eines Kupferschiefererkundungsschachtes aus dem Jahre 1952.




Der weitere Wegeverlauf führte jetzt leicht hügelaufwärts




zum Infopunkt 3, Weg nördlich der Lowitzer Berge.




Ab hier war es dann nicht mehr weit bis zum Ortsrand von Wettin. Ich machte dann noch schgnell einen Abstecher zum Wettiner Hügelgrab,




von wo man einen schönen Panoramablick über das Land hat.









Danach ging es wieder zum Ausgangspunkt Könnersche Straße. Ich folgte den Waldweg parallel zur Könnerschen Straße









bis zum Hohler Weg der mich wieder runter auf den Saaleradweg brachte.




_(Schloss Wettin)_
Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es dann wieder retour bis Brachwitz. In Brachwitz quälte ich mich den Lindenbergweg hoch bis in die dortige Neubausiedlung. Auf Umwegen hätte ich mir im Nachhinein auch sparen können, gelangte ich wieder auf die Verbindungsstraße Wettin-Morl. Ich folgte der Straße bis zum nördlichen Rand der Schorlberge und bog dann auf den Feldweg, der in die Franzigmark führte ab.









Auf dem Hauptweg ging es dann durch die Franzigmark bis nach Halle Trotha zum 70 cent Kiosk weiter, hier BoWu zur Stärkung. Zurück dann wie hin bis Halle aber nur bis Ortsausgang Beesen. Über die Schafsbrücke









dann in die Elster-Saaleaue und über Planena dann weiter bis nach Merseburg zurück.
War eine schöne sonnenreiche Tour bis ca. 3 km vor Tourende, da erwischte mich noch ein Regenschauer.
Nach 88 km stand ich dann unter der Dusche, also rechtzeitig zum Kaffeetrinken wieder eingetroffen.
Die Tour muss ich unbedingt noch einmal unternehmen, aber nicht bis Wettin, sondern um der Teufelskanzel im Bereich der Lauchenberge bei Gimritz einen Besuch abzustatten.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wpmugcatkavqwepv


----------



## hallunke (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Udo,
coole Tour, für einige Zwischenstücke bieten sich auch noch Alternativen an (man will ja immer mal andere Eindrücke haben). So hätte ich Euch letzte Woche an der Hafenbahnbrücke auch noch über die Saaleaue gegenüber vom Böllberger Kanuclub sowie die Rabeninsel lotsen können. Anschließend wäre sofort ein kurzes Stück entlang der Saale bis Wörmlitz, ev. bis zur Saalebrücke bei Röpzig denkbar gewesen.
Auch nördlich von Halle gibt's paar Varianten: Fähre bei Brachwitz, Lettin, etwas durch die Dölauer Heide beispielsweise. 
Na und die Franzigmark durfte ich kurz nachdem ich in den 80gern nach Halle zog im Rahmen eines winterlichen militärischen Intermezzos (Reserveübung) bei wunderschönen Geländespielen kennenlernen...
Aber mit diesem Bild:



Udo1 schrieb:


> Hier befindet sich das Mundloch des Dobiser Steinkohlestollens.



müsstest Du glatt das heutige Bilderrätsel gewinnen...
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen
viele Grüße Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## QUenten (20. Februar 2014)

@Udo Was hast du denn für ein GPS Gerät?


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2014)

QUenten schrieb:


> @Udo Was hast du denn für ein GPS Gerät?


Ein GPSmap 60CSx Baujahr 2008. Warum fragst du?


----------



## QUenten (21. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ein GPSmap 60CSx Baujahr 2008. Warum fragst du?



Eigentlich aus 3 Gründen:
1) Ich find die Dinger super und will auch so eins 
2) Ich würde irgendwann mal Touren nachfahren
und 3) Die Tour gestern war, naja nicht schlecht aber ich bin nicht da rausgekommen wo ich hin wollte. Ich fahre halt oft "ins blaue" ich schau mir ungefähr an wo es hingehen soll und dann gehts los. Das ist gestern etwas in die Hose gegangen.


----------



## hallunke (21. Februar 2014)

QUenten schrieb:


> ... ist gestern etwas in die Hose gegangen.


... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor! Ich liebe es allerdings nicht so sehr, immer mehr Technik herum zu schleppen, zumal viele Geräte heute äähnliches können.
Momentan teste ich (und einige andere hier im Forum auch) folgende Alternative: Smartphone + Navi-App, ich nehme komoot. Das ist hinreichend genau, verwendet die Karten von OSM, man kann daheim am PC planen oder Touren live aufzeichnen, Fotos ergänzen... Ich komme gut damit klar.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## hallunke (21. Februar 2014)

So, das hatte ich vorhin von unterwegs geschrieben. Ich ergänze mal den Link zu komoot. Für einen ersten Eindruck kannst ja mal diese Touren ansehen:
http://www.komoot.de/tour/2232409
http://www.komoot.de/tour/2162872
Wie vorhin beschrieben funktioniert es prima. Geplante Touren kann man abfahren, die Stimme erklärt immer rechtzeitig, dass man jetzt abbiegen soll (wenn man das Teil nicht am Lenker montieren mag).
Das GPS ist zwar nicht so 100% exakt, beim aufzeichnen kommt man manchmal auch neben der Strecke raus.
Für mich aber trotzdem eine gute Sache, das Smartphone hatte ich sowieso, und auf den Karten von OSM (die Udo bei seinen Planungen ja auch verwendet) entdeckt man manche schöne Wegvariante. Schön auch, dass schon beim Planen die Wegebeschaffenheit recht genau beschrieben wird.
Als einzigen Nachteil verbuche ich bis jetzt, dass man als GPS-Daten anderer nicht einfach nutzen kann, ich glaube aber, sie arbeiten dran!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2014)

Nun ja zur Planung nehme ich die OSM-Karten nicht. Ich habe auf meinen Garmin die TOPO Deutschland 1:25000, die sich auch auf dem PC befindet, wo ich dann die Planung mache.
Auf dem Handy habe ich apemap http://www.apemap.com/
Am PC ebenfalls. Da sind dann schon die OSM-Karten und Kompasskarten, wie auch auf dem Handy, schon mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QUenten (22. Februar 2014)

@hallunke 

Ich könnte mein altes Iphone dafür benutzen, will es aber nicht.
Komoot habe ich gestern mal auf meinem Tablet ausprobiert, also das ist mal dermaßen lahmarschig nei fast vollem Wlan Empfang 

Ich glaube auch nicht das es so schnell ein GPS Gerät bei mir wird, da werden wohl noch einige Jahre vorbei gehen, aber ich interessiere mich halt dafür und ein Handy dafür zu benutzen will ich einfach nicht.

@ Udo danke


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
wenn es nicht regnet geht es am Sonntag in den Schlosspark nach Lützschena zu den Märzenbechern.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Saalewehr Bad Dürrenberg
siehe hier: http://www.zweiradriese.de/cms_index.php?cms_selectedKat=52945b78bed84
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14237
Anmeldeschluss 27.02.  19:00 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
gestern musste ja meine Tour leider kurzfristig ausfallen, musste unbedingt die Schmerzsprechstunde bei meinem Zahnarzt aufsuchen.
So habe ich aber heute die Tour nachgeholt. Der Startpunkt war aber in Mücheln der Bahnhof in der Stadt. So bin ich mit der DB bis Mücheln und um 09:02 Uhr war dann scharfer Start. Bin dann durch die Stadt bis St. Ullrich und auf der K2163 habe ich dann den Großraum Mücheln wieder verlassen. 




Am Straßenrand der K2163 ca. 270 Meter hinter dem Abzweig er nach nördlich nach St. Ullrich führt noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Katzenhügel. Ein Hügelgrab, das aber noch nicht erforscht worden ist ein kurzer Halt zur Besichtigung. 




Danach weiter gen Westen, bis in Höhe der drei Windräder, die auf einer Stahlkonstruktion stehen. Ab hier dann auf den asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg der nördlich Schnellroda bis nach Kalzendorf führt.




In Kalzendorf wählte ich den nördlichen Ortsausgang und fuhr auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden bis zum ersten Abzweig, 









ab da wieder nach Westen, so umging ich Steigra und die B180. Die Bundesstraße musste ich dann nur noch überqueren und auf den folgenden Wirtschaftsweg 




weiter nach NW rollen. Der Weg war flankiert von knorrigen alten und auch jungen Kirschbäumen.









Kurz vor der Spielberger Höhe traf ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der von Ost nach West führt, diesen folgte ich nach Westen weiter bis zu den Spielberger Hängen. Einen vermeintlichen Trail, den ich spontan folgte, entpuppte sich als Wildwechsel, aber mit einer super Aussicht von den Hängen in Richtung Kleineichstädt.









Es war nicht allzu weit, bis zum Hauptweg, den ich dann hangabwärts bis Spielberg folgte. 









_(So eine Hauswand habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen)_
Ich folgte ab Spielberg einen Wirtschaftsweg südlich eines Baches. Der Weg führte zu einem stillgelegten Bahndamm. 




Da sah ich dann einen Trampelpfad hoch zum Damm den ich auch fälschlicherweise gefolgt bin. Denn oben angekommen alte Schienen, hatte echt Probleme mit meinem Bike auf der Schiene zu bleiben. 




Nach dem Überqueren des Siedebaches auf der Eisenbahnbrücke musste ich dann querfeldein weiter fahren, 




fand aber eine Brücke und war dann wieder in Liederstedt auf meinen Hauptweg. 




Ab Liederstedt bin ich dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nördlich des Siedebaches bis nach Pretitz gerollt.




Von Pretitz dann bis Weißenschirmbach auf der Ortsverbindungstraße weiter. In Weißenschirmbach dann schnell noch einen Abstecher in die Borngasse zum Fleischer Otto-Ehrhard, hier Knackwurst und Mettbrötchen erstanden.




Danach runter ins Tal 




und an einem namenlosen Bach auf der linken Seite weiter in das NSG Stachelroda und Lohtal. 














Der Weg war noch fahrbar trotz feuchten Untergrund und zog sich elend lang hangaufwärts. Mein Puls stieg an und erreichte an der Birkenschäferei sein Maximum. 









Ab der Birkenschäferei dann schnurstraks nach Westen weiter zum Rand des Ziegelrodaer Forstes. 




Der Weg, den aus laut Karte im Wald geben sollte, befindet sich in einem naturbelassenen Rückbau. Irgendwann konnte man ihn nur noch erahnen. 














Aber als alter Indianer habe ich die Fährte gefunden und stieß am Ende wieder auf einen besser fahrbaren Weg, der mich auf die Finkenstraße im Forst führte. 














Den folgte ich bis zur Gaststätte Waldhaus am Hermannseck. Ab dem Großparkplatz Hermannseck wollte ich den Himmelsscheibenweg weiter nach Querfurt folgen. 




Für Biker die zum ersten Mal dort sind ist die Ausschilderung ein Hohn, es gibt auf den ganzen Parkplatz keine Hinweistafel und es fehlen auch die Ausschilderungen. Nun ja ich kannte ja die Strecke 









und rollte dann langsam hangabwärts auf dem Himmelsscheibenweg bis nach Leimbach. 









Unterwegs kam ich an drei Schutzhütten vorbei, eine beachtliche Anzahl für das kurze Stück bis Leimbach. Ich folgte den Weg weiter bis hoch zur Burg Querfurt, 









von oben dann wieder runter in und durch die Stadt und verließ Querfurt dann wieder in Richtung Obhausen. 




In Obhausen ist die Welt noch in Ordnung, es ist noch Weihnachten auf dem Kinderspielplatz. 




Obhausen habe ich dann am östlichen Ortsausgang wieder verlassen. Über Dornstedt und Steuden 




bin ich weiter gen Osten bis zur L173 Ortsverbindung Teutschenthal-Bad Lauchstädt. Auf dem Goetheradweg bin ich dann an diversen illegalen Müllablagerungen bis nach Dehlitz a.B. weiter.




_(Es wird immer schlimmer mit dem illegal entsorgten Müll in der Natur)_




Von hier dann über Dörstwitz und den Bahnhof Leuna Werke 




wieder bis Merseburg zurück.




_(Am Airpark begrüßten mich dann schon meine zottligen Freunde)_
Es war eine schöne, teilweise nicht zu leichte Tour. So konnte ich aber pünktlich zum Kaffeetrinken wieder zu Hause sein. Für den WP hat es sich dann auch noch gelohnt mit 22 Punkten.

Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=olqrqerjckzbstqj


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn es nicht regnet geht es am Sonntag in den Schlosspark nach Lützschena zu den Märzenbechern.
> Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Saalewehr Bad Dürrenberg
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14237
> Anmeldeschluss 27.02.  19:00 Uhr


Da die Weißenfelser Mitfahrer kurzfristig abgesagt haben ist jetzt der neue Treffpunkt in Merseburg Bahnhofsvorplatz.
Startzeit ist um 09:00 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde,
Grillen Monat März an einem Termin im Zeitraum 10.03. oder 11.03. um 19:00 Uhr 
Der konkrete Termin folgt noch.
Ort Schutzhütte Frankleben 
Bestellungen für die Roster nehme ich ab sofort an .
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14251


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da die Weißenfelser Mitfahrer kurzfristig abgesagt haben ist jetzt der neue Treffpunkt in Merseburg Bahnhofsvorplatz.
> Startzeit ist um 09:00 Uhr


Da eben der letzte Mitfahrer aus Krankheitsgründen absagen musste, werde ich nicht fahren, sondern mal wieder wandern gehen, mit Familie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2014)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde,
Grillen Monat März jetzt am Sonntag, den 09.03. um *14:00* Uhr 
Ort Schutzhütte Frankleben 
Bestellungen für die Roster nehme ich ab sofort an .
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14251
Teilnehmer mit Stand 06.
+ udo1 + Begleitung
+ leffith
+ Bonsaibikerin
+ Andi65


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2014)

Hallo,
heute traf ich mich mit kasebi um 09:21 Uhr am Bahnhof Merseburg zu einer lockeren entspannten Tour durch das Geiseltal mit seinen Seen, Höhenwegen und Naturlehrpfaden. Ich war etwas früher am Bahnhof 




und drehte in der Zeit bis zum Eintreffen des Zuges noch ein paar Runden am Westteil des Bahnhofs wegen WP. Da schaute ich mir auch gleich die schönsten Stellen am Bahnhof an, die die Gäste von Merseburg sofort ins Auge springen.




Der Zug kam pünktlich, und weil sonst niemand weiter mitfuhr, starteten wir so gleich in Richtung des hinteren Gotthardteiches. 









Auf einen schmalen Weg am Südufer des Teiches ging es zur Kreuzung B91 und B181. Nach dem Überqueren der B91 fuhren wir durch den Südpark zum Südausgang. Hier erreichten wir den Zusammenfluss von Geisel und Klyagraben. Am Nordufer des Klyagrabens führt ein Trail gen Westen, 









der kurz vor dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bei Zscherben endet, den folgten wir. Jetzt weiter auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis zur Biogasanlage Beuna. An der Biogasanlage nach Süden bis zur Geisel und am Südufer 









weiter Richtung BAB 38 Brücke. Unter der Brücke durch und gleich hinter der Brücke auf einen sumpfigen Trampelpfad nach Norden. Wir hatten jetzt Reipisch erreicht und folgten der Straße bis zur Gartenanlage im Südwesten an der Salzhohle. Hier dann durch die Anlage nach Süden, wo wir die Geisel wieder überquerten 









und so in Frankleben ankamen. In Frankleben wandten wir uns nach Süden zur Unterführung der DB und gelangten dann an den Runstedter See Nordufer. Wir folgten den Rundweg weiter nach Westen 




bis zum Nordufer des Südfeldsees. Ab hier war dann der Einstieg in die Halde Vesta, wo wir auf der Nordseite einen Trail mit Baumhindernis nutzten, 














der uns bis nach Braunsdorf brachte. Wir hatten aber noch Zeit an der Nordseite unseren Blick auf die neue Müllhalde zu werfen.




Ich muss leider feststellen, dass wir schon Zustände wie auf dem Balkan haben, was die Müllentsorgung angeht. Braunsdorf verließen wir im Norden an der Halde Pfännerhall. Hier geht ein Wanderweg hoch zur Halde, den wir folgten 




und gelangten so auf das Plateau der Halde. Auf dem Hauptweg nach Westen und an der Westseite nach Süden weiter.









Hier stießen wir auf einen Weg, der etwas tiefer wieder nach Norden führte. An der Nordseite führte uns dann ein schmaler Pfad wieder etwas steiler von der Halde runter bis zum Rundweg um den Geiseltalsee. Nach wenigen 100 Metern gelangten wir am Aussichtspunkt Neumark an, wo ein Dresscodehalt eingelegt wurde. Kasebi wählte eine neue Anzugsordnung mit weniger Kleidungsstücken. Noch ein letzter Blick auf den Hafen mit der im Bau befindlichen Seebrücke




und schon ging es weiter auf dem Rundweg bis zum oberen Rundweg bei Krumpa. Der obere Rundweg führte uns bis zur Unterführung (Tunnel) unter der L163. 









Dieser Weg führte wieder über die Geisel zum Marktplatz von Mücheln. Wir passierten den Topfmarkt und gelangten zum Einstieg in den Geiseltalhöhenweg. Der Anstieg am Anfang war grenzwertig, aber das Vorderrad hob sich noch nicht vom Weg ab. Wir folgten den Höhenweg nach Westen und Süden weiter. 














Nach Erreichen des Südzipfels des Waldstücks ging es wieder nach Norden weiter, wo wir auf den 12 Apostel-Höhenweg trafen.




Auf der Serpentinenabfahrt dann runter zur Apostelstraße und auf dieser nach Westen bis in den Ortsteil St. Michel zur Geiselquelle, hier eine kleine Versorgungspause.




Nach dem wir uns gestärkt hatten weiter auf der Kleinen Gasse nach Westen bis zum Kirchweg. Den dann hoch, nicht ohne abzusteigen, 









bis zur Kirche St. Micheln. An der Nordseite der Kirche den Weg nach Südwesten weiter bis zum Goetheradweg. Nach Erreichen des Goetheradwegs dann ein Stück nach Norden, wir verließen in der 90° Kurve des Radwegs den Goetheradweg wieder und fuhren auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg bis zum Waldrand des NSG Müchelholz weiter. Ungefähr 10 Meter im Wald verläuft ein Naturlehrpfad nach Westen durch das Waldstück. 









Den folgten wir bis zum Rastplatz. Am Rastplatz ging es dann Serpentinenartig runter in den Tal Grund, wo wir auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg stießen 









und diesen durch den Tal Grund nach Osten folgten. Am Talende dann leicht aufwärts bis zur K2164. Die dann überquert und auf einem Trampelpfad gelagten wir auf eine Wiese. 









Am Wiesenrain nach Osten weiter bis in den Landschaftspark St. Ulrich. 




Den Park durchquerten wir nach Osten hin bis oberhalb der Barockgärten. 




Danach noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Wasserschloss St. Ulrich. 




An der Geisel entlang ging es dann weiter zum oberen Rundweg am Geiseltalsee. 




Den folgten wir bis zum Aussichtspunkt Stöbnitz, wo wir noch einmal den Blick über den See von West nach Ost genießen konnten. 




Auf dem Rundweg dann weiter hoch zur Begegnungsstätte am Weinberg. 




Kurz hinter dem Weinberg führt ein Weg in die Klobikauer Halde, den folgten wir, teilweise Bike hebend über Baumstämme




bis zur Bunkeranlage an der Südostkante der Klobikauer Halde. 














Die Abfahrt erfolgte an Südostseite der Halde bis runter zum Rundweg. 




Nach rund 500 Metern östlich der Halde stießen wir auf den Goetheradweg, den wir nach Norden bis zur Heerstraße folgten.




Nach Erreichen der Heerstraße folgten wir deren Verlauf 




bis nach Merseburg zur B91 und dann weiter zum vorderen Gotthardsteich bis zum Bahnhof. Nach rund 60 km mit 448 HM wurde die Tour bei einem Kaffee in der Bahnhofsbäckerei beendet. Es war heute eine superlockere WP-Tour mit kasebi, der immer an meinem Hinterrad klebte und nicht verlorenging. Das Wetter passte, die Wege waren alle trocken und gut fahrbar.
Morgen ist dann Start um 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Leißling. Es geht durch das Wethautal bis in das Leinewehtal bei Goldschau zu den Märzenbechern.
Strecke von heute hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tauuogqujhnjlvac


----------



## xtinto (4. März 2014)

Schöne Tour! Schöner Bericht! 
Sonntag bin ich fast die gleiche Tour gefahren. Der Müll auf Halde Pfännerhall ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen  A...löcher 
Der Baumstamm war mir für ein Bunny Hop zu hoch  aber der Trail fährt sich durch die Reitspuren nicht mehr so schön flowig.....eher wie Kopfsteinpflaster


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2014)

xtinto schrieb:


> Schöne Tour! Schöner Bericht!
> Sonntag bin ich fast die gleiche Tour gefahren. Der Müll auf Halde Pfännerhall ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen  A...löcher
> Der Baumstamm war mir für ein Bunny Hop zu hoch  aber der Trail fährt sich durch die Reitspuren nicht mehr so schön flowig.....eher wie Kopfsteinpflaster


Hast recht, die Reiter haben den Trail entdeckt. Aber es gibt schon eine Baumumgehung, haben wir aber erst bemerkt, als wir schon rüber gesprungen waren.


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2014)

Hallo,
heute führte ich eine Tour mit Teilnehmern die im 7. und 8. Lebensjahrzehnt stehen durch.
Es galt den winterlichen Kalk, in den Gelenken abzubauen. Start war für 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Leißling angesetzt, es sollte in das Leinewehtal zu den Märzenbechern gehen. Der Guide traf pünktlich mit der DB in Leißling ein, meine zwei Mitfahrer, Reinhard1 und Jürgen, erwarteten mich schon. So wurde auch gleich gestartet. Auf einen Schleichweg 









ging es an der freiwilligen Feuerwehr Leißling vorbei zur Ausfallstraße nach Schönburg. 









In Schönburg auf dem Saaleradweg bis zum Abzweig Kroppental an der Neuen Welt. 




Die Straßenbrücke wird gerade instandgesetzt, man hat für die Radler eine Umgehung geschaffen mit provisorischer Brücke über die Wethau. Auf dem Mühlenwanderweg dann durch das Kroppental bis kurz vor der Brücke über die Wethau bei Wethau. Hier gibt es für die Radler eine Umleitung am rechten Wethauufer über eine Wiese, 




die natürlich nicht ausgeschildert ist. Also über die Wiese zum Halsbrecherweg (der Sage nach soll dort wohl jemand den Abhang zur Wethau runter gestürzt sein und hat sich dabei den Hals gebrochen).









Der Weg führte wieder zu einer Brücke über die Wethau. Dann weiter durch den Ort 




auf den Mühlenwanderweg nach Süden. Achtung auf dem Weg bis Mertendorf werden zur Zeit Rohrleitungen verlegt, 




es gilt also einige Hindernisse zu umfahren, am besten Ausweichen auf die Wiese, ist gut fahrbar. Ab Mertendorf rollte es wieder gut auf dem Mühlenwanderweg. 




Wir folgten heute mal nicht der Radachttrasse, sondern blieben auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße Mertendorf- Wettaburg-Beuditz. Dies war eine schlechte Entscheidung von Wettaburg bis Beuditz Straßenbauarbeiten. Nun gut Ortsausgang Wettaburg wieder Straßensperrung, wir wichen über einen Bauernhof aus, anschließend über eine Wiese und gelangten so wieder hinter der Baustelle an der Straße nach Wethau. Ortsausgang Beuditz bogen wir dann auf den Radweg durch das Wethautal nach Großgestewitz. 




Auf der Dorfstraße durch Großgestewitz nach Osten bis kurz vor dem folgenden Anstieg. Hier bogen wir nach Süden ab auf eine Straße, die dann zu einem Wirtschaftsweg überging, und folgten diesen Weg östlich der Wethau durch das Tal nach Südosten weiter. 




Östlich von Cauerwitz erreichten wir die Dorfstraße von Cauerwitz, überquerten jetzt den Leinwehbach und fuhren nach Westen weiter, ca. 190 Meter. Hier dann auf der Straße nach Süden und gelangten in einem Bogen nach Westen an den Bahnhof Cauerwitz, der jetzt an einen asphaltierten Radweg liegt. Wir folgten den Radweg weiter nach Westen und überquerten auf einer Hochbrücke die Wethau.









Ich folgte den neuen radweg noch ein Stück am Westrand von Utenbach nach Süden. Kurz vor der Brücke über die Straße nach Casekirchen bog ich dann nach Osten zu den dortigen Kleingärten ab 




und gelangte in die Ortschaft Utenbach. Der Ort wurde nach Osten hin durchquert, aber gleich nach dem Ortschild folgte der Anstieg hoch nach Kaynsberg. 




Auf der K2231 rollten wir in Goldschau ein, denn hier befindet sich der Einstieg in das Märzenbechertal des Leinwehtales. 









Wir folgten den Waldweg in das Tal entlang des Leinewehbaches nach Süden. Ungefähr 200 Meter hinter dem Schlagbaum am Anfang des Tales begann das Märzenbechermeer und zog sich am Leinewehbach entlang.









Wir folgten den Weg bis zur fehlenden Brücke über den Bach. Jürgen verabschiedete sich jetzt von uns, er musste zurück, hatte noch einen Termin. Reinhard1 und ich folgten einen Waldweg nach Osten hoch bis zur Waldkante. Hier Weg zu Ende, Rapsfeld. Der Untergrund war trocken und so rollten wir über das Feld 




bis zu dem in der Ferne vor uns liegenden Wirtschaftsweg. Der Weg führte in gerader Richtung nach Norden bis Haardorf. 




Haardorf verließen wir nordwestlich an der Kirche entlang und überquerten dann die L190.




Weiter ging es leicht hügelaufwärts auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, überquerten noch den neuen asphaltierten Radweg, den wir natürlich nicht nutzten, macht ja keinen Spaß so einen Weg mit dem MTB zu fahren. Wir gelangten dann auf den höchsten Punkt des Silberberges an. 




Hier bogen wir nach Westen ab und folgten den Höhenweg, 














der jetzt leicht hügelabwärts verlief bis Großgestewitz. Ab Großgestewitz dann wieder auf den Radweg durch das Wethautal bis Beuditz und dieses Mal ab Beuditz auf der Radacht bis zur Saale und von dort wieder zum Bahnhof Leißling. Nach guten 52 km mit ungefähr 438 HM wurde dann die Tour beendet.
Das Wetter hat heute super mitgespielt, die Wege waren alle trocken und sehr gut fahrbar und es wurde ordentlich Kalk abgebaut.
Strecke hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vlzhuikkksnlmexi


----------



## wassermorti (5. März 2014)

Schöne Tourberichte,

ich bin heute Vormittag mal schnell um den Geiseltalsee geradelt und möchtezu einem neuen Wettbewerb aufrufen!
Zum Warmfahren lege ich ein Zeit von 53,55 Minuten mit dem MTB vor!
Bitte um aktuelle Nachahmer.

Gruß  Morten


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2014)

wassermorti schrieb:


> Schöne Tourberichte,
> 
> ich bin heute Vormittag mal schnell um den Geiseltalsee geradelt und möchtezu einem neuen Wettbewerb aufrufen!
> Zum Warmfahren lege ich ein Zeit von 53,55 Minuten mit dem MTB vor!
> ...


Da muss ich allerdings in der Altersklasse Ü60 starten.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. März 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da muss ich allerdings in der Altersklasse Ü60 starten.


Udo, du darfst bei Ü50 starten. Und mit Sicherheit wirst du einen der vorderen Plätze belegen. 
Mein Tipp: den allervordersten.


----------



## Udo1 (7. März 2014)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 12.03. Tour von Weißenfels nach Camburg/Bad Sulza.
Strecke: WSF-Langendorf-Pretsch-Osterfeld (Einstieg in den neuen Radweg) weiter auf den Radweg bis Schkölln und dann den Verlauf des Radweges über Molau bis Camburg. Danach entweder den Saaleradweg, wie die Zeit es erlaubt Richtung Heimat, oder von Camburg nach Bad Sulza zum Thüringer Roster essen.
Start in Merseburg um 08:00 Uhr an der B91 Parkplatz Pennymarkt
Start in Weißenfels: 09:30 Uhr
Startort: Parkplatz Hotel Güldene Berge
Länge der Strecke: Merseburg- Camburg 37 km // Merseburg-Camburg-Bad Sulza 47 km
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14237


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2014)

Hallo,
den heutigen Sonnabendvormittag nutzte ich zu einem Ausflug mit Familie in den Nasenklammerlandkreis im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt. Nach Überschreiten der Grenze zum Burgenlandkreis wurden sofort die Nasenklammern angelegt. Der penetrante Geruch von verbrannten Gartenresten und was sonst noch so gleich mit verbrannt wurde lag über den gesamten Landkreis. Jedenfalls gelangte ich dann mit Schnappatmung in Goldschau an. Ab hier dann eine Rundwanderung zum und durch das Leinewehtal. Das Leinewehtal zieht sich von Nord nach Süd hin und hat eine ungefähre Länge von 2,5 km, sowie eine Breite von 160 – 200 Metern. Der Hang ist größtenteils mit alten Buchen bewachsen. Die Märzenbecher standen schon zu Millionen in voller Blüte, als wir das Tal betraten.

























Ungefähr am Ende des zweiten Drittels des Tales wird der Weg durch den Leinewehbach unterbrochen, da war früher wohl mal eine Brücke vorhanden. Dahinter gibt es dann auch nur noch vereinzelte Märzenbecher. So sind wir dann ungefähr 65 Meter zurück und dann den Hang gen Osten hoch gewandert bis zur Waldkante des Tales. Weiter über das Rapsfeld zu einem Wirtschaftsweg und auf diesen Weg bis zum südlichen Ortsrand von Haardorf. Am Südrand des Ortes weiter nach Westen und über den Haardorfer Berg nach Goldschau zurück.




_(Blick vom Fuß des Haardorfer  Berges, oberhalb des Unterdorfes Goldschau, in Richtung Eingang Leinewehtal)
 _
War eine schöne Sonnabendvormittagswanderung in der Natur, aber leider teilweise in rauchgeschwängerter Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2014)

Hallo,
der gestrige Tag war ja schon fast ein Sommertag. Als ich am Nachmittag am Geiseltalsee Schutzhütte Frankleben eintraf, war unser Grillplatz mit Radlern belegt. Wir entschieden uns dann am Seeufer zu grillen. Auch hier viele Sonnenanbeter die es sich in der Uferregion bequem gemacht hatten. Die ersten probierten schon mal die Wassertemperatur, zumindestens mit den Füßen, aus.
Der Grill wurde angezündet und bis zur Glutbildung der Holzkohle wurde die Zeit zu angenehmen und iteressanten Gesprächen rund um das Biken genutzt.







Die Würste schmeckten wieder super nach lecker Knoblauch . Nach dem Grillen begaben sich die Brustgurtfahrer und Freunde der Brustgurtfahrer noch auf eine kleine WP-Tour um den See, aber ohne mich.
Euch allen eine lockere und interessante Arbeitswoche. Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt oder bis zum Aprilgrillen.


----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2014)

Hallo,
heute fand die Tour Weißenfels-Osterfeld-Neuer Radweg Richtung Utenbach- Schkölen und dann weiter auf der alten Bahntrasse bis Camburg, dann weiter nach Bad Sulza, statt. 
Treffpunkt war 09:30 Uhr in Weißenfels Hotel „Güldene Berge“. Ich startete um 08:00 Uhr von Merseburg aus über Südfeldsee nach Weißenfels. Meine potentiellen Mitfahrer aus Merseburg hatte alle bedauerlicherweise kurzfristig abgesagt.
Pünktlich 5 Minuten vor der Zeit waren Reinhard1, vierteinstanz aus WSF und Jürgen aus Lobitzsch am Startpunkt. 




So wurde planmäßig gestartet. Es ging dann am Greißlaubach entlang 




bis Langendorf zum dortigen Park. Achtung dort ist das Durchfahren mit dem Bike verboten, war mit neu. So schoben wir unsere Räder durch den kleinen Park und hatten so Zeit uns die Anlage genauer anzusehen. Ab Untergreißlau schlug ich den Weg zur Salzstraße Richtung Süden, zum dortigen Windpark ein. 














Dort wo die Salzstraße in einem 90°-Winkel nach Westen Richtung Gröbitz abbiegt, sind wir nach ca. 200 Metern nach Süden und dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg Richtung Pretzsch abgebogen. Aber vorher noch schnell ein kurzer Halt zur Dresscodeänderung.




Es wurde auffallend wärmer. 




Südlich von Pretzsch gelangten wir auf die L190, die wir bis Osterfeld folgten. Durch Osterfeld ging es dann wegen Straßenbauarbeiten teilweise schiebend weiter zur Bahnhofsstraße. Dieser folgten wir bis zum alten Bahnhof Osterfeld, denn hier ist der Einstieg in den neuen Radweg nach Utenbach. 









Am Einstieg eine kurze Pause zum Kaloriennachtanken für Jürgen. Dann ging es auf den neuen Weg immer leicht hügelabwärts auf der alten Bahntrasse nach Westen. 




Südlich von uns im Tal floss parallel zu unserer Fahrtrichtung der Leinwehbach.









Ein Bautrupp war gerade damit beschäftigt Pfähle für die seitliche Begrenzung an Gefahrenstellen einzuschlagen. 




Wir passierten den Wasserturm und den ehemaligen Bahnhof Utenbach, 




bevor wir kurz vor Utenbach dann die Wethau überquerten. 




Ab jetzt folgte ein unbekanntes Teilstück des neuen Radweges. Hinter Utenbach dann auf dem Asphalt Kette rechts, wir hatten Rückenwind.









Nach 520 Metern, genau hinter eine Linkskurve dann plötzlich asphaltierter Radweg zu Ende. 




Jetzt nicht mehr Kette rechts, sondern etwas verhaltener auf dem festgefahrenen alten Bahndamm mit wenig Schottereinlage weiter auf der Trasse gen Schkölen.



















Die Trasse führte uns südlich an Seidewitz vorbei, bis wir an der Eselshöhe auf die K140 stießen. 




Wir folgten der K140 bis Graitschen auf der Höhe 




und dann weiter bis Molau. Molau durchquerten wir nach Westen und stießen am nördlichen Ortsausgang wieder auf die alte Bahntrasse. Die wurde jetzt wieder gefolgt.









Östlich Sieglitz mussten wir die Trassenführung wieder verlassen und einen Bogen fahrend trafen wir auf die Dorfstraße, der wir nach Norden folgten. Nach 421 Metern überquerten wir auf einer Brücke einen Bach. Gleich hinter der Brücke bogen wir dann wieder auf die Bahntrasse ab und folgten der Trasse weiter nach Südwesten. 














Dabei passierten wir das Waldstück Röblitzholz,




bis wir dann nördlich Schindlitz auf die B88 stießen. Auf der B88 186 Meter nach Norden und dann sofort auf der Nebenstraße nach Westen Richtung Tümpling abgebogen. 




Von weiten sahen wir schon das alte Schloss Tümpling liegen. 




In Tümpling wandten wir uns nach Norden auf einer alternativen Strecke des Saaleradweges. Westlich des Römersberges dann eine etwas längere Pause an einer einzelnstehenden Bank. 




Von hier hatten wir schon einen kleinen Blick auf den bevorstehenden Abschnitt. Wir mussten ja wieder aus dem Saaletal raus und hoch auf die Höhe westlich Stöben, teilweise dann bei 12% Steigung.




Nach der Stärkung dann weiter nach Norden, wo wir bei Stöben die Saale überquerten und uns dann ordentlich pedallierend das westliche Saaletal hoch bewegten. 



















Zuerst über Wiesenwege bis zum Waldrand und dann weiter durch den Wald, 




dabei kamen wir auch an großflächig blühenden Märzenbechern vorbei. 









Das Waldstück verließen wir südlich Schmiedehausen. Dann durch den Ort und auf der Ausfallstraße nach Bad Sulza bis Bergsulza weiter. In Bergsulza führte ich meine Mitfahrer zum Aussichtspunkt Dorfsulza. 




Von diesem Punkt hatten wir heute einen herrlichen Blick über Bad Sulza und der Toscanatherme. Vom Aussichtspunkt nahmen wir den Wanderweg entlang der Westseite des Herlitzenberges auf halber Höhe bis zum Ausstieg Louis Braille Straße. 









Das ist die Straße, die wieder hoch zum Hotel Krähenhütte führt. Wir folgten aber ab hier der Straße zur alten Saline an der Ilm.




Hier dann am Kiosk bei echt Thüringer Rostbratwurst Tourende nach 47 km und 611 HM.









Die Wurst schmeckte wieder vorzüglich, wofür sich die Mühen der Anfahrt doch schon gelohnt hatten. Nach der Stärkung dann mit Hopperticket zurück, wobei sich vierteinstanz hier von uns verabschiedete, er wollte bis WSF mit dem Bike zurückfahren.
Es war eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Tour durch den Burgenlandkreis bis nach Thüringen. Das Wetter hat gepasst und die Wege waren allesamt gut fahrbar. Danke den Mitfahrern, die mir wieder einmal überall hin ohne zu murren gefolgt sind, euch noch eine schöne Woche, bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/upload.do


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2014)

Hallo,
die BRUSTGURTFAHRER gratulieren ihr Teammitglied *"leffith"* zu seinem heutigen Geburtstag.




Wir wünschen dir alles gute, keine Stürze und immer allzeit Luft auf den Reifen.


----------



## Kasebi (16. März 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die BRUSTGURTFAHRER gratulieren ihr Teammitglied *"leffith"* zu seinem heutigen Geburtstag.
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir alles Gute und viele schöne Touren in diesem Jahr. Und Feier man schön.   
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Reinhard1 (17. März 2014)

Von mir auch alles Gute
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2014)

Hallo,
habe soeben den neuen ABUS Inn-Vizz zur Probe abgeholt. Werde damit morgen eine ausgiebige Probefahrt unternehmen und dann berichten wie sich der Helm für Brillenträger macht.


----------



## ohmtroll (18. März 2014)

Sieht sportlich aus.


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2014)

Hallo,
habe heute die Testfahrt mit dem ABUS In-Vizz durchgeführt. Das Visier legt sich gut vor meine Gleitsichtbrille, ohne diese zu berühren. Das Gesicht ist besser geschützt als beim Fahren mit einer normalen Sportbrille. Für Brillenträger ideal. Beim Fahren gegen den Wind mit voll heruntergelassenem Visier kann es passieren, wenn die Außenluft kälter als die ausgeatmete Luft ist, dass das Visier kurzzeitig leicht beschlägt. Abhilfe einfach das Visier zu 1/3 schließen, dann beschlägt das Visier nicht mehr. Die Brille und die Augen sind dabei immer noch zu 100% geschützt. Leider hat ABBUS die Wechselvisiere mit den verschiedensten Tönungen nicht dazu gepackt. Im Auslieferungszustand ist nur das Visier mit leichter Tönung verbaut. Die anderen Visiere sind optional und müssen separat bestellt werden, das ist aber auch der einzige Wehrmutstropfen. 
Werde den Helm behalten.


----------



## Kasebi (20. März 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute die Testfahrt mit dem ABUS In-Vizz durchgeführt. Das Visier legt sich gut vor meine Gleitsichtbrille, ohne diese zu berühren. Das Gesicht ist besser geschützt als beim Fahren mit einer normalen Sportbrille. Für Brillenträger ideal. Beim Fahren gegen den Wind mit voll heruntergelassenem Visier kann es passieren, wenn die Außenluft kälter als die ausgeatmete Luft ist, dass das Visier kurzzeitig leicht beschlägt. Abhilfe einfach das Visier zu 1/3 schließen, dann beschlägt das Visier nicht mehr. Die Brille und die Augen sind dabei immer noch zu 100% geschützt. Leider hat ABBUS die Wechselvisiere mit den verschiedensten Tönungen nicht dazu gepackt. Im Auslieferungszustand ist nur das Visier mit leichter Tönung verbaut. Die anderen Visiere sind optional und müssen separat bestellt werden, das ist aber auch der einzige Wehrmutstropfen.
> Werde den Helm behalten.
> Anhang anzeigen 280238



Und was kostet der Spaß? Läßt sich das Visier wegklappen oder ist das ständig zu bzw vorm Gesicht? Ich kann mir vorstellen das es genügend Situationen gibt wo mich das Ding vor dem Gesicht stören würde. ZB auf Touren wenn ich mir etwas anschauen will. Aber das ist Geschacks- und Ansichtssache. Man gewöhnt sich an alles.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Und was kostet der Spaß? Läßt sich das Visier wegklappen oder ist das ständig zu bzw vorm Gesicht? Ich kann mir vorstellen das es genügend Situationen gibt wo mich das Ding vor Gesicht stören würde. ZB auf Touren wenn ich mir etwas anschauen will. Aber das ist Geschacks- und Ansichtssache. Man gewöhnt sich an alles.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Das Visier kann eingeschoben werden, dann ist es ganz verschwunden. Nun der Preis ist Verhandlungssache.


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2014)

Hallo,
werde morgen eine Tour nach Bad Bibra machen, der Käse ist alle. Wenn jemand mit möchte, PM an mich wegen Treffpunktabsprache.


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2014)

Hallo,
da mein Vorrat an Käse aus der Käsescheune Bad Bibra zur Neige gegangen war, entschloss ich mich am heutigen Tag eine Versorgungstour nach Bad Bibra in den Werksverkauf der dortigen Molkereigenossenschaft zu machen. So bin ich dann nach einem guten Frühstück um 08:30 Uhr gestartet. Ich hatte gestern mal das Portal http://openrouteservice.org/ getestet. Im Routenplaner mal den Start und den Endpunkt eingegeben und noch MTB angeklickt. Den Track dann auf mein Navi übertragen und bin die vorgeschlagene Route mal nachgefahren. Ich wurde zur Heerstraße geleitet und folgte dieser 














über die Klobikauer Halde zum Rundweg an der Westseite der Halde. Dann weiter die Halde runter und unten dann den Abzweig nach Wünsch. Kurz vor der ICE-Trasse verließ ich den vorgegebenen kurz und folgte der Trasse neben der ICE-Strecke




bis zum Abzweig K2161. Auf dieser 230 Meter nach NW, jetzt war ich wieder auf dem vorgegebenen Kurs und folgte der Route auf der Baustraße der ICE-Strecke 




bis zur ICE-Brücke über das Stöbnitztal. Hier war die Baustraße zu Ende. Es ging jetzt weiter auf der Route über Wiese runter zur Stöbnitz, 
























die Stöbnitz wurde trockenen Fußes überwunden, das Ufer war schon ziemlich steil. Nach dem Überwinden weiter unter dem Brückenbauwerk, bis ich wieder auf die Baustraße traf. Ich folgte der Straße weiter nach Westen. 




Östlich Jüdendorf unterquerte ich die ICE-Strecke und fuhr auf einen betonierten Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Süden. 









Jetzt mit Rückenwind ging es zügig nach Süden bis Schnellroda und von dort dann weiter bis Albertsroda. 









Der vorgeschlagene Kurs hat Schnellroda östlich umfahren und verlief dann bis Mitte des Ortes Albertsroda. Ich habe mir den kleinen Schlenker gespart und bin direkt auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Albertsroda weiter. Ungefähr 290 Meter hinter dem südlichen Ortsschild bog ich dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen hin ab.




Ich war jetzt wieder auf den vorgeschlagenen Kurs. Am Ende des Weges traf ich auf die B180 und folgte dieser 180 Meter nach Süden. Nach den 180 Metern verließ ich die B180 und fuhr auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Westen. 









Genau nach 1,1 km traf ich auf einen weiteren Wirtschaftsweg, der von Nord nach Süd führte. Der Kurs leitete mich jetzt nach Norden weiter. Den Weg nach Süden kannte ich ja schon von meinen früheren Fahrten, nach Norden hin war mir absolut neu. 




Nun ich war gespannt, wie Route weiter ging. Nach 235 Metern bog ich dann vom Wirtschaftsweg ab und folgte den Wiesenweg 



















durch die Trockenrasenflächen bei Karsdorf in ein Tal runter. Mit einer super Aussicht auf die ICE-Brücke über das Unstruttal bei Karsdorf. Der Weg führte mich bis zum Ostrand des Betriebsgeländes vom Karsdorfer Zementwerk. Hier bog ich in einem spitzen Winkel nach Süden ab 









und gelangte nach wenigen Kilometern zum Galgenberg. 




Vom Galgenberg dann runter zum Unstrut Radweg, den ich dann bis Burgscheidungen folgte. 




Die vorgeschlagene Route hätte mich nach der Brücke der Unstrutbahn wieder nach Norden geführt und wäre dann nördlich um Burgscheidungen am Schlosspark vorbei wieder zur Unstrutbrücke am Südausgang Burgscheidungen angekommen. Diesen Umweg ersparte ich mir, den Bereich Schloss mit Schlosspark kannte ich schon von früheren Fahrten. An der Unstrutbrücke war ich wieder auf der vorgegebenen Route und folgte dieser dann nach Tröbsdorf zum Einstieg in den Biberbachradweg. 



















_(Im ganzen Tal Buschwindröschen in Massen)_
Ich folgte den Biberbachradweg dann weiter durch das Biberbachtal bis nach Bad Bibra. Die vorgeschlagene Route hätte mich nach rund 900 Metern in den östlichen Hang des Biberbachtales geführt, wieder Berg hoch und dann in einem Bogen auf der Höhe wieder runter nach Bad Bibra, dafür hatte ich heute echt keine Lust, weil von Westen hin der Himmel äußerst dunkel wurde und schon die ersten Tropfen auf mein Visier trafen. Vor dem Schwimmbad Bad Bibra bog ich nach Westen ab und überquerte noch einmal den Biberbach, 









bevor ich auf die gesperrte Straße, die durch das Tal führt, traf. Die Wolke hatte kurz vor meinem Eintreffen ihr Wasser schon über der Stadt abgeladen, so kam ich noch trocken an der Käsescheune an. Der Einkauf diverser Käsesorten war schnell abgewickelt und so konnte ich mich um 11:15 Uhr wieder auf den Heimweg machen. Ich fuhr zurück wieder auf den Biberbachradweg 




bis nach Tröbsdorf und dann weiter zum Unstrut Radweg Burgscheidungen- Laucha. Am östlichen Ortsausgang von Burgscheidungen sah ich dann von Norden die schnell herankommende dunkle Wolke, die mich auch sogleich mit Hagel überschüttete. Ich schafte es gerade noch so bis unter der Burgenlandbahnbrücke, 









dort Zwangspause von 25 Minuten. Die Korngröße entsprach ungefähr der Größe einer Erbse. Nach der Wartezeit dann weiter hoch zum Galgenberg, bei jetzt leichten Nieselregen, der aber langsam aufhörte. Der Weg war jetzt schön angenehm matschig und rutschig, was mir eigentlich nicht unangenehm war, trainiert das Gleichgewicht. An der nächsten Wegekreuzung bog ich nach Südosten in die Gleinaer Berge hin ab. Es ging jetzt moderat mit 130 Pulsschlägen den Berg auf einem Serpentinenweg hoch.




Oben angekommen noch ein Blick über das Unstruttal 









und dann weiter zum Nordrand des Flugplatzes Gleina. An der Nordseite dann nach Osten bis Gleina weiter. Auf der Straße Gleina- Baumersroda 




_(Dies ist nicht der Bergfried von der Burg Baumersroda, sondern ein Wasserturm aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert)_
weiter bis zur L163. Diese nach Osten hin überquert und auf der Straße bis nach Branderoda. Auf dem Höhenweg weiter nach Osten bis zur Müchelhöhe. Hier bog ich nach Norden hin ab und folgte den Weg östlich der Gröster Hügel bis Krumpa. 




Von Krumpa weiter nach Braunsbedra Neumark zum Geiseltalsee 




_(Man ist fleißig dabei die Seebrücke fertigzustellen)_
und dann auf dem Rundweg bis Frankleben weiter. Ab Frankleben weiter auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Versorgungstour. 
Fazit zum Wetter, bis auf den Hagelschauer hatte ich es geschafft, den Regenwolken aus dem Wege zu gehen. Eigentlich war die Temperatur ideal für die heutige Tour. Bis zum Wendepunkt waren die Wege trocken, naja bis auf wenige feuchte Abschnitte. 
So und morgen geht es leider erste um 12:00 Uhr ab Leißling Bahnhof los. Es soll nach Großwilsdorf hoch zum und über den Rödel bis nach Balgstädt gehen und dann wird man weiter sehen.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uwahigysbohmbubq


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2014)

Hallo,
am heutigen Mittwoch war der Start zu Wochentour etwas später. Ich hatte als Treffpunkt den Bahnhof Leißling gewählt mit Start um 12:00 Uhr. Es erwarteten mich am Treffpunkt Reinhard1, Jürgen und vierteinstanz. Gemeinsam fuhren wir gen Schönburg und trafen dort auf den Saaleradweg. Vierteinstanz zeigte uns an der Wethaumündung die ersten Spuren des dort ansässigen Bibers.




Weiter ging es auf dem Saaleradweg, vorbei an schon blühenden Raps 




bis zur Brücke über die Saale bei Rossbach. 









Hier verließen wir den Saaleradweg und fuhren in die Ortschaft Rossbach. Hinter dem Weingut Herzer ging es dann zum ersten Mal zur Sache. 









Ein schöner Wanderweg an der Kirche berghoch. War eine ordentliche Steigung bis kurz vor dem Abheben der Vordergabel. Der Weg endete an der Zufahrtsstraße nach Großwilsdorf. 




Auf der Höhe bogen wir dann auf einen Naturlehrpfad ab, der uns durch das Waldgebiet bis zum Forsthaus Großwilsdorf führte. 




_(Es ging nicht schnell genug mit dem ausklicken)_
Von hier dann weiter auf dem Plateau in den Rödel, 




wie das Gebiet in der Karte bezeichnet wird. Auf dem Rödel donnerten bis zur Wende noch die Motoren der Militärfahrzeuge der russischen Armee. Die Armeeangehörigen haben sich in der Buchenrinde von einigen Buchen bis zur Fällung derselben verewigt. 




Wir folgten der Trasse über den Rödel nach Norden mit mehrmaliger Elektrozaunüberwindung. 




Am nördlichen Rand ging es dann auf einen schönen Serpentinentrail runter nach Freyburg. 














Wir überquerten die Unstrut und fuhren auf der Serpentine hoch zur Neuenburg. 




Heute mit schöner Aussicht in das Unstruttal. 









Dann weiter vorbei am Dicken Wilhelm mit Gruppenfoto









zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg, den wir rückwärts durch die Alte Göhle folgten. Die komplette Alte Göhle war von Buschwindrösschen übersäht. 









Anemone nemorosa, soweit das Auge reicht, zwischendurch noch einige Flecken mit Anemone ranunculoides. 




Weiter zum Luftschiff und auf dem Weg dann bis nach Pettstädt, hier Tourende. Ich weiter auf dem Pilgerweg nach Merseburg und meine drei Mitfahrer nach Uichteritz und Weißenfels. War eine schöne Runde mit 442 HM, besonders die Abfahrt vom Rödel auf dem Serpentinentrail nach Freyburg war super. Das Wetter hat gepasst, auf der Rückfahrt vom Luftschiff aber nur starker kühler Gegenwind.
Morgen ist Start um 08:55 Uhr an der B91 Netto-Parkplatz Gerichtsrain zur Tour nach Leipzig durch die Auen mit Umrundung des Cospudener Sees. Wer also mitfahren möchte sollte am Treffpunkt sein.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ivmkpspxfcehoffb


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2014)

Hallo,
heute erfüllte ich einen Wunsch meines Ü70 Mitfahrers Harti vom Merseburger Radverein. Er wollte den Cospudener See umrunden. Solche Wünsche werden natürlich sofort erfüllt. Start war um 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg, es gesellte sich noch Bikermario dazu. Zu dritt ging es dann pünktlich zum Saaleradweg und auf diesem Weg bis zur Zufahrt nach Kollenbey, hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Schkopau. Von dort nach Osten zum Damm der Steinlache und auf dem Damm bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Burgliebenau, jetzt mit kaltem starken Wind von vorn. Wir überquerten die Weiße Elster und fuhren auf dem Elsterradweg weiter bis zur BAB 9. War schon heftiger Gegenwind, der uns ins Gesicht blies. Aber nach der BAB 9 ging es dann in den Auenwald, wo es dann fast windstill war. Wir gelangten auf die Maßlauer Linie 









_(Zur Zeit Holzeinschlag im Auenwald)_
und folgten dieser zur B186. Auf dem Radweg an der B186 475 Meter nach Süden, wo wir die Gundorfer Linie erreichten. Wir folgten diesen Weg 




dann bis zur Neuen Luppe. Die Neue Luppe wurde überquert 









und dann weiter nördlich der Alten Luppe nach Osten weiter bis zum Gundorf-Hänicher-Weg. 




Die Straße haben wir dann nach Osten überquert und trafen auf den Hinterforstweg, der uns durch den Auenwald mit seinem dichten Bärlauchteppich 









bis zur Sportanlage Böhlitz-Ehrenberg führte. Hier stießen wir auf den Kilometerweg, den wir weiter nach Osten bis südlich des Nahlewehres folgten. Vom Sperrwerk ist nichts mehr zu sehen, alles abgerissen, man baut wohl eine neue Hochwasserschutzanlage. Am südlichen Ufer der Nahle 




fuhren wir durch das Waldstück Wilder Mann weiter nach Süden. Der Weg führte uns westlich der Kleinen Luppe nach Süden wo wir auf die Hans-Driesch-Straße stießen. Dann auf dem Radweg neben der Straße nach Osten weiter bis kurz vor der Landauer Brücke. Hier bogen wir auf einen Trail ab, 














_(Das Leipziger Stadion mal aus einer anderen Sicht)_
der uns am Ufer des Elsterbeckens nach Süden zur Zeppelinbrücke führte. Hier dann über die Elster und auf dem Ostufer der Elster weiter nach Süden. Das Scheibenholz mit dem Klara-Zetkin-Park wurde durchquert. Es ging an der Pferderennbahn vorbei und an der Pleißemündung in die Weiße Elster.




Hinter der Schleuse an der Pleiße wechselten wir auf das Ostufer der Pleiße und fuhren am Ufer weiter nach Süden.




Die Pleiße überquerten wir auf der Hakenbrücke nach Süden und verließen somit das Stadtgebiet von Leipzig. Wir rollten in Markleeberg ein, an den Designerhäusern vorbei bis in den Kess`scher Park.









Den Park verließen wir am Südeingang und fuhren dann durch eine Villengegend auf der Mehringstraße 




zum Ostuferweg des Cospudener See. Am Ostufer dann weiter über die Hafenanlage 




nach Süden zum Aussichtsturm auf der Bistumhöhe mit Bisongehege, 









hier Pause bei Bisonbockwurst mit einem super Bisonpreis (3,50 €). 




_(Hat aber geschmeckt)_
Nach der Pause auf dem Rundweg weiter nach Norden, in Höhe des Nordufers des Elsterstausees verließen wir den See und fuhren nach Westen über Knauthain weiter. Hinter Knauthain ging es über Wirtschaftswege









weiter bis Albersdorf. Von Albersdorf dann bis nach Göhrenz, wo wir auf die B186 stießen. Auf dem Radweg neben der B186 dann über Markranstädt weiter nach Norden bis zum Abzweig nach Altranstädt. In Altranstädt sind wir am Neumarkt mit Teichanlage




nach Norden weiter bis zum Ende der Karl-Marx-Straße. Ende der Straße, aber es ging noch ein Wiesenweg parallel zur BAB9 nach Norden, den wir bis zu einem Bach (Pissener Graben) folgten. Der Bach führte durch eine Unterführung unter der BAB 9 durch. Es war die einzigste Möglichkeit die BAB zu überqueren.




Auf der anderen Seite Feld mit Traktorspur über das Feld. Also weiter der Spur folgend




bis in die Ortschaft Pissen. Ab hier dann auf Nebenstraßen bis nach Friedensdorf 




und ab dort über Trebnitz nach Merseburg zurück.









Nach 86 km beendeten wir dann die Tour bei Sonne pur und Rückenwind auf der Rückfahrt ab dem Cospudener See.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cqcljollfeftmkqd


----------



## OnkelWin (27. März 2014)

Grandiose Beschreibung und ne schone Runde habt ihr da gedreht !

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2014)

Hallo,
war heute bei dem schönen Wetter zu einer Wanderung zu den Kuhschellen im Naturpark "Unteres Saaletal" bei Döblitz. Wenn man das Alter aller Teilnehmer zusammenrechnet sind gute 5000 Jahre rausgekommen.




Die Wanderung wurde vom 
Förderverein Kultur und Geschichte Döblitz e.V. durchgeführt. Die Wanderung führte duch die Döblitzer Berge zu den Kuhschellen.




Es war eine interessante Wanderung, bei der auch sehr viel über die Gegend um Döblitz vermittelt wurde. Am Bahndamm der Bahn nach Wettin, die 1906 gebaut wurde und deren Betrieb dann 1967 eingestellt wurde, hatte man einen schönen Blick in die Teufelskanzel mit dem Porphyrstein.









Es war eine gelungene Wanderung, die nach 7,5 km wieder an der Kirche in Döblitz beendet wurde.
Werde nächste Woche eine Tour einstellen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (30. März 2014)

Heute  hatten wir Brustgurtfahrer eine super tolle WP-Abschlußtour.
Axel hatt eine super Tour zusammengestellt.
Die Trails waren einfach klasse.
Axel ich danke Dir für diesen schönen Sonntag. Jederzeit wieder.


----------



## Kasebi (31. März 2014)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Heute  hatten wir Brustgurtfahrer eine super tolle WP-Abschlußtour.
> Axel hatt eine super Tour zusammengestellt.
> Die Trails waren einfach klasse.
> Axel ich danke Dir für diesen schönen Sonntag. Jederzeit wieder.



Schön das es euch gefallen hat. Schade nur das wir durch die Verletzung von Leffith nicht noch das Borntal mitnehmen konnten. Aber es war die einzig richtige Entscheidung auf dem kürzesten (Rad)Weg zum Ausgangspunkt zurück zu fahren. Ich wünsche ihm gute Besserung und uns allen eine schöne Woche.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (31. März 2014)

Danke Axel! Natürlich auch an die Mitfahrerin und die Mitfahrer. Mir hat´s Spaß gemacht. Es war alles in allem ein gelungener Tag.


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2014)

Hallo,
bin gerade am erstellen meiner Eindrücke zu der gestrigen super WP-Abschlusstour der Brustgurtfahrer mit Freunden, unter der bewährten Führung vom Guide kasebi. Also noch ein wenig gedulden Bericht kommt.


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2014)

Hallo,
hier nun meine Eindrücke von der gestrigen Abschlusstour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Freunden im Winterpokal 2013/14 unter Führung des bewährten Tourguides Kasebi.
Dadurch, dass in der Nacht die Zeitumstellung erfolgte, habe ich am Sonnabend um 19:00 Uhr alle Uhren schon einmal um 1 Stunde vorgestellt und ging somit eine Stunde früher zur Nachtruhe über. Trotzdem habe ich den Wecker am Sonntagmorgen verflucht, der mich daran erinnerte mich langsam aus den Federn zu machen. Ich machte einen Blick aus dem Fenster und war über den Nebel nicht gerade begeistert. Ja was soll man an so einem Tag mit einer Vorhersage von19°C gegen Mittag und jetzt noch Kälte am besten anziehen? Nun ich fand doch noch die passende Anzugsordnung und fuhr dann im Nebel 




um 07:10 Uhr Richtung Bahnhof Merseburg, dort war der erste Treffpunkt 10 Minuten vor Abfahrt des Zuges. Nun ich war leider nicht der erste am Bahnsteig, Bonsaibikerin und Leffith bildeten schon Spalier für den Kollektivleiter der BRUSTGURTFAHRER.




Wir warteten noch einige Minuten, vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand. Es kam aber niemand mehr so zogen wir das Länderticket und fuhren mit der DB über Weißenfels und Zeitz zum Treffpunkt Crossen-Ort. Am Treffpunkt, den wir pünktlich um 09:17 Uhr erreichten bei Sonne pur, war schon torsten aus Erfurt angereist 










und dabei sein Bike zusammenzubauen. Es brauchte an diesem Tag auch keine Kassette gewechselt werden, wir vor gut zwei Jahren bei der WP-Eröffnungstour in Weißenfels. Unser Tourguide kasebi rollte sodann auch an und so konnten wir entspannt die Tour angehen. Der Guide führte uns zuerst durch Crossen unterhalb des Schlosses nach Westen, 










wo wir dann den Ort Richtung Südwesten auf der Waldstraße verließen. 










Am Ortsrand begann dann der Wirtschaftsweg, der uns zum warm werden leicht bergauf, oder sagt man hier noch hügelaufwärts führte mit einem sehr schönen Blick in das Tal der Teisker, das in der Morgensonne erstrahlte. Es war wohl ein Naturlehrpfad, wie man unschwer an den Schildern, die hier nicht mit Schrauben oder Nägel an den Bäumen befestigt sind, sondern mit umweltfreundlichen Kabelbindern angebracht wurden sehen kann. 







Bei km 2,5 mussten wir einen kurzen technischen Halt einlegen, unser Guide hatte ein kleines Malheur an der Schaltung und Kette, das er aber schnell beseitigen konnte. 







Und weiter ging es hügelaufwärts in der wärmenden Sonne mit Kette links. Wir hatten die Höhe am ND erreicht, da wurde die Anzugsordnung erst einmal präzisiert. Die Kälber, die uns Zweibeiner zusahen, dachten sich auch, was die da jetzt wohl so machen.







Ich nutzte die Zeit für den WP und umrundete die Trikotwechsler einige Male bevor wir die in der Spitzkehre in einem Halbkreis nach Süden und Westen weiter fuhren. 







Bei km 5,5 erreichten wir ein Waldgebiet mit einem sehr schönen Wanderweg (grüner Querbalken) durch ein Meer von blühenden Buschwindröschen, der uns talwärts in den Triebengrund führte, gespickt mit Brücken und Treppen. 
































Hier prellte sich leffith an einer Brücke seinen Fuß und musste dann leider unter Schmerzen die Fahrt fortsetzen. An der Waldkante ging es weiter durch das Tal Südwesten, unterbrochen durch ein kleines Schiebestück. 




Nach dem Schiebestück ging es mit einem Mal nicht weiter, die Ursache machte ich schnell aus. Der Guide unterhielt sich intensiv mit torsten über einen Streckenabschnitt, der aber nicht unser heutiger war.




Die Hinweise, dass es langsam wieder kalt werde, waren hilfreich für die Fortsetzung der Tour. Es ging jetzt hügelabwärts zum Malzbach. Wir folgten den Bachlauf am linken Ufer nach Süden 










in die Ortschaft Kursdorf. Hier bogen wir dann bei km 8,0 auf den Mühltalweg ab. An der Robertsmühle ging es dann wieder hügelaufwärts auf den Thüringenweg (Wegezeichen Blauer Punkt). 







Das Leichtgewicht unter uns BB flog schon mal auf die Höhe und wartete auf die älteren Männer, die aber noch im moderaten Pulsbereich hochfuhren. Hier ging es wieder abwärts, die Wanderer, die gerade den Weg vor uns benutzen wollten, machten gerne für uns Platz. Es ging jetzt runter zur Schlössermühle 










und hinter der Mühle dann weiter auf den Thüringenweg an diversen Mühlen vorbei durch das Mühltal bis zur Froschmühle. An der Froschmühle überquerten wir die Rauda und fuhren im Hang auf der rechten Uferseite der Rauda 










weiter auf dem Thüringenweg nach Süden, aber gleich nach der Mühle ging es erst einmal wieder hügelaufwärts. Nachdem der Anstieg hinter uns lag, konnten wir mal wieder entspannt auf gleichem Höhenniveau weiter pedallieren. Zwischen km 13 und 15,5 galt es dann die Wurzeln zügig zu überwinden, sowie hügelaufwärts die Querbalken und Steinabsätze ohne abzusteigen hochzufahren. Aber auch dies wurde von allen gekonnt gemeistert. 










Bei km 15,5 stießen wir auf eine Straße, die uns nach Osten den Hügel hochwärts aus dem Mühltal führte. Kurz vor der alten NVA-Kaserne Tautenhain bogen wir wieder nach Süden hin durch das Pechholz ab. Hier wurde die Federung unserer Bikes ordentlich beansprucht, für Hardtailfahrer muss dies wohl ein Graus sein. 
Bei km 18 erreichten wir dann den westlichen Rand von Tautenhain und durchquerten der Ort, vorbei an der Gaststätte Kanone, nach Osten bis in Höhe der Köstritzer Straße. Hier verließen wir den Asphalt und machten einen kurzen Halt, großer schwarzer Hund war nicht angeleint ca. 15 Meter voraus. 










Herrchen sprach ein Wort und wir bewegten uns weiter auf den Waldweg der Sommerleite runter in den Himmelsgrund. Aber nicht ohne den Hinweis unseres kasebi zu beachten, der uns zur Vorsicht bei der Abfahrt mahnte, ausgewaschene Stellen. Wir kamen aber alle unbeschadet im Himmelsgrund an und machten dort gleich die Mittagspause.












Nach der Pause ging es zügig an den Teichen vorbei zum Eingang Himmelsgrund nach Osten. 










Der Guide zeigte uns bei der Abfahrt seine Satteltasche, die auf der Entfernung kaum noch auszumachen war. Bei km 22,8 hinter der Rauchmühle ging es dann in einer Spitzkehre wieder auf einen Plattenweg hoch Richtung Süden Stubnitzer Berg. 










Oben angekommen fuhren wir dann auf den Höhenweg nach Osten weiter, rechts von uns die Stübnitzmühle und die Ortschaft Grüna sowie der Schafgrund mit dem Bach Treibe. 




Der Höhenweg führte weiter über den Eichberg und der Ortschaft Dürrenberg bis in den Elsterhang nördlich Oelsdorfmühle. 










Der Einstieg in den Philosophenweg wurde von zwei mächtigen Eichen flankiert. Bei ungefähr km 28,5 stieß der Heuweg dazu, gleich dahinter eine Brücke über einen Grund. Wir warteten und ließen erst einmal die zwei PS die uns entgegenkamen passieren.










Der Erste hatte schon das stattliche Alter von 27 Jahren, wie uns die Reiterin versicherte. Danach sind wir dann rüber und mussten unsere Schussfahrt abrupt abbremsen, weil uns ein querliegender Baum den Weg versperrte.










So gelangten wir dann in den Schlosspark von Bad Köstritz, wo sich sehr viele Bärlauch Sammler tummelten. 







Wir entschlossen uns ab hier nicht mehr den Teil Schafgraben, Steinbrücken und das Borntal zu fahren, sondern mit unseren gehandicapten leffith den Weg durch das Elstertal nach Crossen zu wählen. Die Anstiege hoch zu Steinbrücken hätte er nicht mehr geschafft. So fuhren wir also auf dem Radweg durch das Elstertal nach Crossen zum Weißen Roß. 







Hier dann bei einem isotonischen Getränk und leichter Kost und angenehmen Gesprächen Tourende. 







Unser Dank gilt dem Guide kasebi, der wieder eine schöne WP-Abschlusstour gesucht hatte und für das Kaiserwetter hatte er auch noch gesorgt. Die Tour wurde ohne Pannen, leider aber mit einer hoffentlich leichten Verletzung abgeschlossen. Die Streckenführung hatte von allem etwas, trocken, steinig, schöne Wurzelabschnitte, kurze knackige Anstiege und schöne Abfahrten sowie eine unbeschreiblich schöne Landschaft.
Allen Teilnehmern eine schöne Bikesaison 2014 bis demnächst wieder mal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour wo auch immer.

Strecke hier : http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lzqwjmsqcxysdozw


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2014)

Hallo,
werde morgen um 09:22 Uhr nach Wallwitz mit DB fahren und ab Wallwitz dann um 10:24 Uhr Richtung Teufelskanzel, Teufelsküche und den Kuhschellen starten. Wenn jemand mit möchte, z.B. aus WSF 09:05 Uhr mit Hopperticket bis Wallwitz. Zurück dann durch die Dölauer Heide.


----------



## hallunke (31. März 2014)

Hallo Udo,
hast Du schon Mitfahrer? Werde morgen wieder per Rad von Köthen nach Halle rollen. Muss aber bis 11:15 Uhr arbeiten. Danach könnte ich meine Tour Richtung Wallwitz abwandeln. Kannst mich ja anrufen, falls ein Treffen irgendwo unterwegs + gemeinsame Rückfahrt in Deinen Zeitrahmen passt (lasse halt mal das Handy an).
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> hast Du schon Mitfahrer? Werde morgen wieder per Rad von Köthen nach Halle rollen. Muss aber bis 11:15 Uhr arbeiten. Danach könnte ich meine Tour Richtung Wallwitz abwandeln. Kannst mich ja anrufen, falls ein Treffen irgendwo unterwegs + gemeinsame Rückfahrt in Deinen Zeitrahmen passt (lasse halt mal das Handy an).
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


Versuche um 11:15 Uhr in Köthen am Bahnhof zu sein. Werde aber schon um 10:15 Uhr in Köthen eintreffen, vielleicht steige ich eine Station vorher aus.


----------



## hallunke (31. März 2014)

Das wäre Ahrensdorf. Dort über den Bahnübergang Richtung Baasdorf und sofort nach rechts auf den Feldweg. Dann bist Du in einer Viertelstunde in Köthen. Falls Du noch Zeit hast, fahnde nach Badeweg / Hühnerkropf (die habe so herrliche Bezeichnungen). Dort stehe ich 11:20 abfahrtbereit.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2014)

Werde im Badeweg, Abzweig Hühnerkopf stehen, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, ansonsten melde ich mich Handy und sage.


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2014)

Hallo,
heute war mal eine Tour, außerhalb des nördlichen Saalekreises angesagt. Ich traf mich mit hallunke um 11:30 Uhr in ABI Köthen zu einer gemeinsamen Tour von Köthen über Löbejün, Gimritz, Teufelskanzel (Döblitzer Berge), Brachwitz, Dölauer Heide, Zscherben nach Halle, bzw. nach Merseburg zurück.
Da ich bis zum Start noch Zeit hatte, schaute ich mir das Schlossensemble und den Marktplatz ein wenig an. Im Bereich des Schlosses wird zurzeit kräftig saniert. 




















Die Häuser an den Zufahrten zum Marktplatz und der Innenstadt sind schon sehr gut instandgesetzt und renoviert worden. 
Beim Denkmal für den Gründer Der ersten Gesellschaft zur Pflege der Deutschen Sprache (*Fruchtbringende Gesellschaft)*, Ludwig Fürst von Anhalt-Cöthen 1579-1650 machte ich einen kleinen Kulturhalt. 




Danach dann langsam zum Treffpunkt weiter und am Treffpunkt noch schnell den Kompass kalibriert. Pünktlich um 11:30 Uhr erschien hallunke und lotste mich sogleich durch die Köthener Innenstadt, vorbei am Halleschen Turm von 1462 




zum südlichen Ortsausgang. Wir fuhren weiter auf der Wülknitzer Straße nach Westen. Ungefähr 500 Meter nach dem Bahnübergang verließen wir die Hauptstraße und wandten uns nach Süden. Es ging am westlichen Rand eines Flugplatzes nach Süden weiter,










der als Radweg ausgebaut wurde. So erreichten wir den Ederitzer See, der von West nach Ost umrundet wurde. 




Am Südöstlichen Rand bogen wir dann nach Süden ab und folgten der K 2075 bis Piethen. Den Ort verließen wir auf der L147 nach Süden auf einer Pflasterstraße aus den wohl 19. Jahrhundert bis nach Cattau.




Ab Cattau dann weiter nach Süden mit Überquerung der Fuhne bis nach Löbejün. 




Dieser Ort wurde am Ostrand nach Süden hin durchquert. 










Die Fahrt hoch zum Wettiner Berg dieses Mal nicht auf der Hauptstraße, sondern auf einen Wirtschaftsweg direkt hoch zum Wettiner Berg, war ein schöner Anstieg zum warm werden. Oben angekommen stießen wir wieder auf die Löbejüner Straße und folgten deren Lauf bis über Merwitz nach Naundorf. 




Südlich Naundorf wurde dann noch die B6 und die BAB14 überquert. Hinter der BAB14 dann weiter nach Süden, vorbei an Lettewitz auf einen Wiesenweg, der sich als grenzwertig entpuppte. 







Man konnte ihn aber durchaus mit dem richtigen Bike fahren. Am Ende des Wegen rollten wir in Gimritz ein und bogen am nördlichen Ortsrand sofort nach Westen auf den Wettiner Weg ab.










Der brachte uns zur alten Eisenbahntrasse Gimritz-Wettin. Nach 770 Metern erreichten wir die Brücke der Eisenbahntrasse und folgten jetzt der Trasse nach Südwesten weiter. Die Baumeister haben die Trasse durch Gassen im Porphyr geschlagen, nun man hatte beim Bau ja schon das Dynamit. 










Nach einigen 100 Metern hieß es dann absteigen und schieben, die Trasse war zugewachsen. Wir stellten fest dass hier sogar jemand aus dem Alten Kreis Halle seine Trabantstoßstange samt polizeilichen Kennzeichen entsorgt hat.







Aber das Schieben hatte dann auch sein Ende am Einstieg zur Teufelskanzel in den Lauchenbergen. 




Nach der Besichtigung der Teufelskanzel folgten wir nicht mehr der Bahntrasse, sondern fuhren auf einen Wanderweg, den wir nicht verließen-weil wir uns im Naturpark Unteres Saaletal befanden-. 







Die Fahrt ging nach Westen hügelabwärts, dort wandte ich mich nach Norden, Weg zu Ende, aber Rapsfeld mit Traktorspur war da. Also der Spur gefolgt bis zum Saaleradweg.




Dann noch einen kleinen Abstecher zu den Kuhschellen, die in voller Blüte standen. 




Die Räder wurden gewendet und zurück ging es auf den Saaleradweg über Döblitz nach Brachwitz zur Fähre. 




Die Saale wurde trockenen Fußes überquert. Am linken Ufer hatte ich keinen Bock Bad Neuragoczy auf der Straße aus dem 19. Jahrhundert zu verlassen, ich wählte lieber die harte Version, den Waldweg mit sehr guter Steigung, der Puls stieg an. Warum dieser Ort ein Bad im Namen zu stehen hat konnte mir auch noch keiner sagen. Wir rollten weiter nach Süden bis zum Heidebahnhof, hier bog ich dann in die Heide ab, grobe Richtung alte B80.




Dann über die B80 nach Zscherben, hier verabschiedete ich mich von hallunke, der jetzt Richtung Böllberg weiterfuhr. Ich fuhr dann weiter nach Süden über Dehlitz a.B. und Dörstewitz bis nach Merseburg zurück. Am Ende waren es bei mir 62,5 km und 487 HM mit einem Schnitt von 16,3 km/h.
Es war eine tolle Tour mit hallunke bei angenehmen Bikerwetter, etwas diesig aber nicht zu warm.
Mir hat die Tour Spaß gemacht, vielleicht trifft man sich mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qkvlsqkvniizfnhw


----------



## hallunke (1. April 2014)

Eine wirklich eine tolle Tour und danke, dass Du extra gewartet hast, bis ich heute Feierabend (genauer Feiernachmittag) hatte. Eine schöne Tour und speziell das Naturschutzgebiet kannte ich noch nicht. Schon tausendmal in beinahe Sichtnähe vorbeigelaufen, geradelt auf der Saale gepaddelt... und noch nie bemerkt. Tja!


Udo1 schrieb:


> ...auf einen Wiesenweg, der sich als grenzwertig entpuppte...


naja, der war ja auch an der Grenze zwischen schon grün und noch gepflügt. Und bei den vielen rel. flachen Stellen des nördlichen Streckenabschnittes hast Du geschickt fast alle MTB-mäßigen Wege in die Tourplanung einbezogen, dafür !
Und weil Du in dem Bericht nie zu sehen bist, wenigstens noch dies:






Sieht doch fast aus wie im Indianerfilm.
Und Wahnsinn, wie gelb schon die Rapsfelder waren. Das geht jetzt alles richtig schnell.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## _torsten_ (1. April 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...
> Und weil Du in dem Bericht nie zu sehen bist, wenigstens noch dies:
> 
> 
> ...


Ui, Udo! Da hast du dich ja selber übertroffen. Du bist auf einen solch hohen Felsen hoch gekraxelt. Und das bei deiner Höhenangst ...


*duckundweg*


----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2014)

Hallo,
nachdem ich gestern Bikemaus79 bei ihrem Anbiken begleitet hatte



 -die Tour ging um den Geiseltalsee bei Sonne satt und guter Fernsicht- und wir auf der Rückfahrt völlig überraschend in den von hinter uns einholenden dunklen Wolken überrascht wurden-danach Nass bis auf die Haut- entschloss ich mich, heute die Tour Kyffhäuser zu ändern. Der Wetterbericht am gestrigen Abend sah auch nicht gerade Tour förderlich aus. Also nicht Kyffhäuser, sondern Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr Leißling Bahnhof, wo Reinhard1 und Jürgen schon auf mich warteten. 




Mein Ziel waren die Orchideen in den Toten Tälern. Wir machten uns sofort auf den kürzesten Weg nach Schönburg, wo wir auf den Saaleradweg trafen und folgten diesen weiter in Richtung Blütengrund. Aber vorher musste ich mir doch noch die Windjacke überziehen, der eiskalte Westwind blies uns ordentlich ins Gesicht. An der Hennebrücke, neben dem blühenden Rapsfeld 




eine kurze Präzisierung der Anzugsordnung von Reinhard, es wurde doch ein wenig warm unter der luftundurchlässigen Windjacke. Die Sicht war heute bestens und die Allergiker freuten sich über so einen Tag ohne großen Pollenflug. Wir fuhren den Blütengrund entgegen und auf dem gegenüberliegenden Saaleufer erstrahlten die Weinberge vom Licht der Sonne. 




Bei Rossbach verließen wir das Saaletal mit seinem Radweg und überquerten die Saale nach Rossbach hin. 




Wir verließen Rossbach im Westen auf einer Pflasterstraße berghoch, fuhr sich bescheiden und dazu noch der Wind von vorn. 




Oben angekommen wurden wir dafür aber ordentlich entschädigt, sehr schöne Fernsicht in das Saaletal Richtung Osten. 




Hier dann auch gleich eine kurze Pause. Weiter ging es dann auf den Wirtschaftsweg, der von blühenden Kirschbäumen flankiert wurde, nach Norden auf Großwilsdorf zu. 




Den Ort tangierten wir westlich auf einen weiteren Wirtschaftsweg, der uns zum Eingang in das Orchideental führte. 









Große Hoffnungen machten wir uns nicht, aber vielleicht war ja schon die eine oder andere Orchidee zu sehen. Wir hatten Glück, vereinzelte waren schon zu sehen.









Ich war schon mindestens zwei Jahre nicht mehr an diesem Ort in der Zwischenzeit hat sich einiges verändert. Die Orchideenwiesen sind vom Buschwerk freigeräumt worden, alles ist sauber und gepflegt. 









Wir sind aber nicht durch den ganzen Orchideenpfad, sondern sind wieder zurück und auf dem Hauptweg nach Osten und tauchten dort in die Große Probstei ein. Auf dem Hauptweg durch das Waldgebiet nach Nordosten weiter bis zum Biwakplatz. Hier bogen wir nach Norden ab, überquerten eine Lichtung, die in das Tal bis nach Nissmitz führt, und gelangten so in die Kleine Probstei. Ich folgte den Weg, so auf der 200 Meter Höhenlinie bis auf eine kleine Wiese. Dort endete der Weg, am Nordrand der Wiese ging es abrupt etliche Meter steil nach unten in ein Tal. Am Rand entdeckte ich eine Schneise, die in den Wald nach Westen führte und sicherlich vor sehr vielen Jahren wohl mal ein Weg gewesen ist, zu mindestens ist er so in OSM eingezeichnet. 




Fahren war hoch zu nicht möglich, so war ein wenig schieben angesagt. 




Auf der Höhe konnte man dann unter erschwerten Bedingungen schon mal einige Meter fahren. So gelangten wir an das Talende, am Rand des Rödels. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite sind wir dann auf einen schmalen Wanderweg, kann man auch als Trail bezeichnen, 









am Rande des Dannert weiter nach Norden. Wir kamen an sehr schönen Aussichtspunkten vorbei mit Sicht in das Unstruttal und auf Schloss Neuenburg. 









Am Ende des Weges stießen wir auf den Flemmingweg, der von Freyburg B176 hoch zum Rödel führt. Wir überquerten diesen Weg und fuhren in Richtung Osten bis zum Waldrand. Von hier eine fantastische Sicht auf und über Balgstädt bis hin zum Lauchaer Flugplatz. 




Jetzt hieß Hintern hinter den Sattel und runter zum Finnewanderweg. 




Vom Finnewanderweg dann nach Balgstädt rein und am rechten Unstrutufer weiter bis zur Zeddenbachmühle. 




Die Unstrut überquerten wir an der Brücke Zeddenbachmühle und fuhren hoch nach Zscheiplitz zum Aussichtspunkt Kanone. Die Aussicht in das Unstruttal Richtung Freyburg ist immer wieder ein Traum, besonders bei der heutigen Sicht. 









Zscheiplitz verließen wir nach Norden auf der Zufahrtsstraße nach Müncheroda. Ein Blick nach Westen zeigte uns, dass Regen in Anmarsch ist. 




So einen Regenguss wie gestern wollte ich mir aber nicht nochmal antun. Also auf der Höhe abgebogen und auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der nach Osten vorbei am Steinbruch, zur B180 führte weiter gefahren. Die Bundestraße wurde nach Osten hin zur Neuen Göhle überquert. Wir könnten Glück haben mit der Wolke, wenn wir weiter nach Norden durch die Neue Göhle weiter fahren würden. Also weiter, jetzt mit schon starken Rückenwind durch das Waldgebiet zum Nordrand der Neuen Göhle und auf einen Wiesenweg nach Norden bis in die Ortsmitte von Ebersroda. In der Bushaltestelle ein kurzer Wolkenbeobachtungsstopp eingelegt. 









Nach 5 Minuten intensiver Beobachtung der sehr dunklen Regenwolke bemerkten wir, wenn wir weiterfahren sind, wir am äußersten Nordrand und würden keinen Regen abbekommen. Also nichts wie raus aus der Wartehalle und dann nach Osten auf einen Wirtschaftsweg den Ort wieder verlassen. Wir überquerten die Ortsverbindungsstraße Mücheln- Freyburg und gelangten auf einen Hohlweg durch ein Waldgebiet









westlich Branderoda in den Ort Branderoda. Den Ort verließen wir wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg im Osten des Dorfes leicht hügelaufwärts nach Norden und gelangten so auf die Müchelhöhe. 




Jetzt folgten wir den Höhenweg nach Osten mit Sicht gen Leipzig zum Völkerschlachtdenkmal. Von der Höhe ging es mit ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit runter nach Schortau. Am Südrand von Braunsbedra fuhren wir dann zur Halde Vesta und am Südrand der Halde dann weiter bis zum Südfeldsee, hier Tourende. Reinhard und Jürgen fuhren am Westufer des Sees weiter nach Weißenfels zurück und ich auf eine dunkle Wolke zu, die sich aus Richtung Merseburg auf mich zu bewegte. Aber ich hatte Glück, die ersten Tropfen bekam ich erst kurz vor dem Ziel ab.
Bei der heutigen sehr guten Fernsicht war es eine gelungene Tour, alle Wege waren schon in OSM eingetragen, sodass man kein Navi brauchte. Die Wege waren allesamt sehr gut zu fahren, nun ja bis auf die 300 Meter auf den ehemaligen Weg.


----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2014)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde,
Grilltermin: 27.4. um 18.00 Uhr an der alten Stelle in Frankleben.
Bestellungen nehme ich ab sofort an.


----------



## Udo1 (13. April 2014)

Hallo,
heute war ich mal zur Aushilfe beim White-Rock-Tourenteam. Für das Tourenteam war heute Anbiken. Die Anfahrt von Merseburg–Start 08:30 Uhr- war bei Sonne pur. Ich hatte noch einen Mitfahrer aus Merseburg gefunden, Harti vom Merseburger Radverein hat mich zum Treffpunkt Marktplatz Merseburg begleitet.









Gegen 09:45 Uhr trafen wir ein und waren die Ersten am Treffpunkt. Auf dem Marktplatz herrschte schon emsiges Treiben, es war heute Ostermarkt. Langsam trudelten die Mitfahrer in Vereinstrikot ein.









Pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr starteten dann 10 Biker zum Ziel Weinbergkapelle am Geiseltalsee.




Der Weg führte uns zum Saaleradweg bis zur Saalebrücke. Dann weiter auf der Merseburger Straße durch die Weißenfelser Neustadt bis zum Heuweg,




hier bogen wir dann auf den neuen Radweg Richtung Tagewerben und Reichhardswerben ab.




Tagewerben verließen wir in NW-Richtung auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis ca. 413 Meter vor der Ortsverbindungsstraße Reichhardswerben-Lunstädt.




Hier bogen wir nach Osten ab und gelangten so auf die Reichhardswerbener Straße, der wir nach Norden und dann weiter auf der Nordstraße bis zum Südufer des Südfeldsees folgten. Heute bog ich auf den Radweg am Ostufer des Südfeldsees ab,




den wir dann bis kurz vor den Reiterhof folgten. Hier dann ein Halt für das obligatorische Gruppenfoto.




_(Der 10. Teilnehmer hatte uns in Reichhardswerben verlassen)_
Weiter ging es am Ostufer nach Norden, vorbei am entgegenkommenden Reiter, der auch schon einen Ausflug machte.




Östlich Umspannwerk Großkayna fuhren wir zum Runstedter See weiter und folgten den Rundweg am Ostufer bis zur K2171 bei Frankleben.




Nach Überqueren dieser Straße dann weiter zum Fußgängertunnel unter der Bahnlinie, heute mal eine kleine Tragesstrecke. Die Kinderwagenspur wollte keiner runterfahren.




Von Tunnel immer weiter nach Norden durch den Ort bis zum Franklebener Schloss. Es hat sich an der Schlosssubstanz in den letzten Jahren sehr viel getan. Siehe Bildergallerie.



_(So sah es noch vor ein paar Jahren aus und wenn man die Bilder von heute sieht sieht, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht)_
Nach der Besichtigung der Außenansicht sind wir dann weiter zum Geiseltalsee Strand Frankleben. Dort stießen wir auf den Rundweg und folgten diesen heute mal entgegen der Uhrzeigerrichtung Richtung Weinberg.














_(Der Rechtsblick zeigt in Richtung Wildgänse, die sich auf dem angrenzenden Feld satt fraßen)_
Jetzt hatten wir aber ordentlichen Westwind, der uns entgegen blies.




Wir fuhren jetzt stetig hügelaufwärts bis zur Begegnungsstätte (Kapelle) am Weinberg. Diese Kapelle wurde mit den alten Steinen der Kirchen von den überbaggerten Dörfern errichtet.









Es ist auch der schönste Punkt am Geiseltalsee. Von hier oben hat man bei guter Sicht einen sehr schönen Blick über den See, bis hin zum Luftschiff bei Pettstädt.














_(Der Ausblick über den See wurde sichtlich genossen)_




Hier wurde dann auch die Tour beendet. Die Teilnehmer teilten sich dann, ein Teil fuhr weiter Richtung Marina und ich mit den anderen Teilnehmern bin ich dann zur Heerstraße und auf dieser, jetzt mit ordentlichem Rückenwind bis nach Merseburg weiter gefahren.




War eine schöne Tour, mit super netten Mitfahrern und dass auch noch bei Kaiserwetter. Allen eine schöne Woche und bis demnächst mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Udo1 (14. April 2014)

Hallo,
die nächste Wochentour am Mittwoch, den 16.04.
Ziel: Zwenkauer See
Treffpunkt 1 : 09:05 Uhr Merseburg Eingang zum Südpark an der B91
Treffpunkt 2: 10:10 Uhr Rathaus Lützen
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14782


----------



## hallunke (14. April 2014)

Hallo Udo,
bin interessiert, melde mich aber noch. Wenn es klappt, komme ich zum Südpark.
vG Andreas (hallunke)

15.04.2014,  22:19 Uhr noch meine Abmeldung:
So jetzt bin ich definitiv raus, vorhin hat sich noch ein Klempner angesagt. Viel Spaß und ne schöne Tour wünsche ich Euch
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. April 2014)

Hallo,
das Ziel der heutigen Mittwochstour war der Zwenkauer See. Pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr bis ich los zum ersten Treffpunkt am Eingang Südpark an der B91 in Merseburg. Es wurde 09:05 Uhr und es ward kein weiterer Mitfahrer zu sehen, so bin ich dann weiter über Leuna und Daspig zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen bis nach Bad Dürrenberg. In Bad Dürrenberg an der Touristinformation am Apothekerberg vorbei zum Gradierwerk. Dort traf ich auf die Leipziger Straße und folgte dieser bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang. Hinter der ARAL-Tankstelle bog ich nach Südosten ab auf die Balditzer Straße und folgte deren Verlauf bis zum Ellerbach. Dort stieß ich auf den Kohle-Radweg und folgte diesen am linken Ufer des Ellerbaches bis nach Tollwitz. Von Tollwitz dann auf der Ragwitzer Straße weiter bis zur Brücke über die BAB9. Hinter der BAB9 tauchte dann Zöllschen auf, der Ort wurde nach Osten hin durchquert, bis ich auf die L184 stieß. Ich folgte dann deren Lauf nach Süden bis zum Rathausplatz in Lützen. Trotz Wind, teilweise von vorn, war ich nach 55 Minuten am Treffpunkt 2 angelangt. Reinhard1 und Jürgen waren ebenfalls wenige Minuten vor mir aus Weißenfels eingetroffen.




Da sich ja sonst niemand weiter angemeldet hatte, warteten wir nicht bis zum Start um 10:10 Uhr, sondern fuhren gleich weiter zum Radweg am südlichen Ortsausgang an der Großgörschener Straße. Das Wetter meine es zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht gut mit uns. Dunkle Wolken am Himmel, die Sonne war noch nicht zu sehen, kalter Wind von der Seite, es war nicht gerade gemütlich. Reinhard 1 hatte sich auch ordentlich eingepackt, um der morgendlichen Kälte zu widerstehen. Wir folgten den Radweg, es war eine alte Bahnlinie,




bis Meuchen. Hier verließen wir die Trasse und fuhren jetzt durch den Ort nach Süden, überquerten dann die BAB 38 














sowie die Äthylen und Öltrasse. Die Straße führte uns durch blühende Rapsfelder und einer Pappelallee bis nach Kleingörschen. An der Legionslinde, die zu Ehren der hier in der Völkerschlacht gefallenen Soldaten der Kaiserlich-Russisch-Deutschen Legion 1. Companie / 3. Bataillon erinnert, machten wir eine kurze Pause.




Von der Legionslinde fuhren wir nach Osten bis Eisdorf weiter. Hinter dem Alten Oberdorf bog ich dann 90° nach Süden auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab und folgte diesen bis zum ersten Querweg, 




den wir dann wieder nach osten weiter gefahren sind. Am südöstlichen Rand des Ortes trafen wir auf den Floßgraben und folgten den dortigen Radweg nach Osten weiter, der uns bis Hohenlohe führte.In Hohenlohe führte uns der Radweg auf einer Holzbrücke über den Floßgraben nach Osten 




bis in die Ortschaft Löben und Scheidens. 




_(Schöne Sitzgelegenheiten haben sie schon in der dortigen Wartehalle_)
Südlich von Scheidens stießen wir auf den Schneiderweg, eine Nebenstraße, die uns nach Osten bis Grossdalzig führte. In Grossdalzig weiter durch den Ort bis Kleindalzig, hier überquerten wir dann die Weiße Elster. An der Brücke ist auch der Einlauf der Profener Elster.




_(rechts im Bild der Einlauf der Profener Elster in die Weiße Elster)_
Leider musste ich die Strecke soweit in den Süden verlagern, weil die Elsterbrücke bei Zitzschen wegen Bauarbeiten komplett gesperrt ist. Gleich hinter der Elsterbrücke mussten wir nur noch die B186 überqueren 




und befanden uns danach auf dem Tagebaugelände westlich Zwenkau. Ich folgte der alten Trasse nach Norden bis zu einer Kreuzung. 




_(Nun ja der Puls lag bei 94 Schlägen)_
Jetzt folgte ich den Trail auf dem westlichen Ufer des alten Mühlgrabens, 









der und weiter nach Norden bis zur neuen Straße am südlichen Seeufer führte. 




Auf dieser Straße dann weiter nach osten bis zum Aussichtspunkt, hier dann die erste größere Pause mit Sicht über den See.









Nach der Pause dann weiter auf der neuen Straße nach osten in den Hafenbereich von Zwenkau. Ist schön anzuschauen das Arial mit seinen modernen Ferienwohnungen, die schon erbaut sind und solchen, die noch im Bau sind.




Der Ausflugsdampfer liegt an seinem Liegeplatz, noch außerhalb des Hafengeländes und wartet auf seine Gäste. 




Von Dienstag bis Sonntag 14:00 und 16:00 Uhr fährt der Dampfer über den See. Wir folgten den Rundweg weiter nach Osten bis zum Ostufer des Sees. 




In einem Bogen gelangten wir zum Nordufer und folgten den gut fahrbaren Uferweg nach Nordwesten parallel zur BAB38. 









_(Auf dem Schild ist gut die Wasserlinie nach vollständiger Flutung zu erkennen)_
An der Elsterbrücke über die B186 führt erreichten wir dann den Elsterradweg. Da musste ich mich zu einer Richtungsänderung entschließen, die Brücke mit der B186 ist für Radfahrer leider gesperrt. Ich wollte eigentlich über die Brücke, weil dahinter gleich Knautnaundorf liegt und durch den Ort wieder Richtung Lützen weiter fahren. Nun gut es sollte nicht sein, so wendeten wir und folgten der Straße Zur weißen Mark nach Norden. Dann weiter auf den Elsterradweg parallel zur Weißen Elster am Elsterstausee vorbei 




_(Stausee schon seit Jahren ohne Wasser)_
bis zur Brücke an der Cocciusstraße. Hier überquerten wir wider die Weiße Elster und fuhren nach Westen durch den Ort Knauthain. Dann weiter über Rehbach zur B186, 




diese wurde überquert und auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der durch blühende Rapsfelder führte bis nach Seebenisch. 




Hier trafen wir wieder auf die alte Bahntrasse, jetzt ein super Radweg 




und folgten diesem bis nach Lützen zum Rathausplatz. Hier dann Tourende bei Kaffee zum Gehen und Sonne pur. 




Nach der Verabschiedung bin ich dann den gleichen Weg zurück bis zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour. Bei mir waren es heute dann 93 km bei einem Schnitt von 18,3 km/h und 368 HM waren es auch noch, also eine schöne Flachlandtour. Es war interessant zu sehen, wie sich der See seit meinem letzten Besuch vor zwei Jahren verändert hat.
So dann werde ich mich mal an die Planung für die Tour am nächsten Mittwoch machen, es soll in das Waldgebiet des Huy gehen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pkdelzatdvggxcku


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich wünsche allen BRUSTGURTFAHRERN und Freunde ein frohes Osterfest.


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2014)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 23.04. Start zu einer Tour um den erhöhten Cholesterinwert bedingt durch den Verzehr von Ostereiern zu senken.
Start in WSF mit DB und Länderticket um 09:05 Uhr Gleis 3
Ab Merseburg um 09:23 Uhr
Ab Halle um 10:01 Uhr Gleis 9
Start dann in Halberstadt um 10:56 Uhr
Ziel: Das Waldgebiet Huy
Länge der Strecke: ca. 44 km und um die 530 HM
Wer mit möchte sollte sich anmelden, wegen der Anzahl der Personen für das Länderticket.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14237


----------



## Udo1 (23. April 2014)

Hallo,
habe heute mit Reinhard1 und den zwei Jürgen aus WSF eine schlammige Tour von Halberstadt durch das Waldgebiet Huy gemacht.
Tourbericht folgt aber erst morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER und Freunde,
> Grilltermin: 27.4. um 18.00 Uhr an der alten Stelle in Frankleben.
> Bestellungen nehme ich ab sofort an.


Hallo,
habe eben die Bestellung an den Metzger weitergeleitet. Vergeßt nicht den Regenschirm, es könnte ein leichter Regen dabeisein. Aber die Schutzhütte ist dicht.
@Bikermario, wenn du auch teilnehmen solltest, dann gib ein Zeichen, wegen der Anzahl der Einweggrills.


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2014)

So werde morgen mit Bikemaus 79 eine Trailtour um und über den Petersberg machen. Start um 09:26 am Bahnhof Wallwitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2014)

Hallo,
gestern haben wir uns, Reinhard1 und die zwei Jürgen aus WSF, mal den Huy nördlich Halberstadt als Ziel auserkoren. Die Anfahrt erfolgte bei einem Mix aus Sonne und Wolken mit der DB und Länderticket. Umsteigen mussten wir nur einmal in Halle und brauchten dabei nicht den Bahnsteig zu wechseln, was unseren Jürgen aus Lobitzsch besonders freute. 




Pünktlich um 10:56 Uhr trafen wir in Halberstadt ein. Mein Garmin benötigte dann sehr viel Zeit um alle Satelliten zu finden, was sonst eigentlich durch aus schneller geht. So schaute ich noch schnell auf mein Handy und OSMand+ das die Satelliten ganz schnell fand und schaute mir den Track an wie der Verlauf durch Halberstadt gehen würde. Dann Start auch erst einmal ohne Navigation durch Garmin. Wir verließen den Bahnhofsvorplatz in Richtung Westen zur B81 und folgten dieser 530 Meter nach Südwesten. Jetzt war mein Garmin einsatzbereit und navigierte uns sicher auf Nebenstraßen 




–Schützenstraße; Bleichstraße; Huystraße; Röderhoferstraße; Gartenstadt; Sargstedter Weg) zum nordwestlichen Ortsausgang Richtung Sargstedt. 









_(Am Horizont kann man schon das Waldgebiet des Huy erkennen)_
Wir errichten Sargstedt und durchquerten den Ort nach Norden. Am Ortsausgang 




_(der Warteweg geht im Bild links ab)_




bogen wir auf den Warteweg ab und folgten diesen wenige Meter. Hier dann kurze Rast, wegen der Anzugsordnung, es wurde merklich wärmer und hügelaufwärts ging es außerdem noch.




Nach 925 Meter erreichten wir den Fuß des Huy und tauchten jetzt in das Waldgebiet ein, nicht ohne ordentlich zu schnaufen, denn der Puls näherte sich den Grenzwerten für unser eigentlich schon biblisches Gesamtalter. Die Sargstedter Warte ließen wir rechts liegen und wandten uns, nachdem wir den Höhenweg an der Wegespinne und den Harzvorlandradweg erreicht hatten, nach Westen. Der Weg fuhr sich die ersten 100 Meter angenehm, dann wurde es aber schlammiger.














Durch Fahrzeuge, Forst oder Jagdpächter, war der Weg mit Spurrillen überhäuft, die sich mit den Regen der vergangenen Tage gefüllt hatten. Der Weg führte uns 2,8 km nach Westen bis zur Kreuzung Siebertsplatz. 




Ab hier nahmen wir die Walsautobahn in Richtung NO Wilhelmshall,




bis wir auf den HVR-Weg stießen. Wir folgten den Harzvorlandradweg jetzt nach Osten,









leicht hügelaufwärts, bis der HVR in einem spitzen Winkel nach SW abbog. Genau in der Spitzkehre führt ein Weg weiter nach Osten, trifft dann auf den AHR-Weg (Aller-Harz-Weg) 




und führte uns zum Kloster Huysburg. Die Klosteranlage ist in den letzten Jahren mit EU-Fördermitteln aufwendig saniert worden, was man auch sogleich sah, als wir die Pforte passiert hatten.














Die Klosterkirche ist eine Augenweide und sollte, wenn man mal in der Gegend ist, unbedingt besucht werden. 














_(Die Orgel ist eine Augenweide)_




_(Der Klostergarten, ein Teil davon)_




_(nach dem obligatorischen Gruppenfoto ging es eiter auf unserer Tour durch den Huy)_
Nach einem ausgedehnten Rundgang mit Besichtigung des Klostergartens fuhren wir auf den Wanderweg an der südlichen Klostermauer weiter nach Osten.









Nach ca. 400 Metern hinter der östlichen Klostermauer bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren talwärts, bis wir auf die L83 stießen. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite ging ein Weg in den Wald, den ich dann mit meinen drei Mitfahrern im Schlepp folgte. Laut meiner Garmin 1:25000 Karte führt dieser Weg am nördlichen Waldrand entlang und führt nach 280 Metern wieder in das Waldgebiet rein. Leider Fehlanzeige, Weg war am Feld nach 200 Metern zu Ende. Aber über den grünen Acker führte eine Traktorspur nach NO 









bis zu einer Wegekreuzung am Waldrand. Nun wie folgten der Spur, gut das wir mit den Fullys unterwegs waren, mit einem ungefederten Bike hätte es man kaum ausgehalten beim überfahren der dicken Traktorreifenspuren. An der Kreuzung angekommen wählte ich den Abzweig nach Osten. War eine gute Wahl, das Hinterrad drehte etliche Male durch bei den Schlammlöchern. Wir mussten dann auch noch an einer Steigung absitzen, weil kein Fahren möglich war, die Räder drehten durch.




Nun war für 80 Meter schieben angesagt, danach konnte man den Weg einigermaßen, immer das Gleichgewicht haltend weiter fahren. 




So bewegten wir uns 1,5 km nach Osten weiter bis zu einem Querweg. Das ist der Querweg, der vom Röderhofweg (AHR-Weg) nach Süden hoch zur Paulskopfwarte führt. Nach 266 Meter hügelaufwärts durch einen Hohlweg




erreichten wir den Höhenweg der vom Parkplatz an der L83 genau nach Osten zur Paulskopfwarte führt. Wir folgten den Höhenweg dann weiter an der Warte vorbei 




bis fast zum Ende des Huy. 




Hier macht der Weg dann einen Knick nach Süden, den wir dann weiter folgten.




_(hier ein Blick zurück auf den Höhenzug mit der Paulskopfwarte)_
Der Weg führte in einer Linie hügelabwärts bis nach Klein Quenstedt. 




_(die Schlammbatzen stammen aber nicht alle von unseren Reifen)_
Hier konnten wir unsere Reifen freifahren. Gut, dass ich mein Helmvisier runtergeklappt hatte, die Brocken flogen uns nur so um den Kopf. Jedenfalls in Klein Quenstedt waren die Laufflächen unserer Reifen wieder sauber. In der Ortsmitte wurde die Straße gebaut, so bogen wir nach Osten ab, an der Feuerwehr vorbei bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang. Ab hier folgten wir dann wieder einen Wirtschaftsweg genau nach Süden über die Holtemme -kleiner Bach, der in Kuckucksmühle in die Bode mündet- 




und über die Eisenbahnlinie, die von Oschersleben nach Halberstadt führt. Auf der Straße Rote Föhr gelangten wir bis zur B81. Auf dem Radweg an der B81 rund 720 Meter nach SW, über der Brücke die über die Gleisanlagen des Bahnhofs führt und dann zum Bahnhof zurück.





  Am Ende waren es dann 32 km geworden bei 441 HM. Die Wege waren bis auf die Schlammabschnitte alle gut fahrbar. Aufgrund der schlammigen Abschnitte musste ich die Strecke ein wenig präzisieren, sonst hätten wir den Zug um 14:59 Uhr nicht geschafft. Jedenfalls war es eine landschaftlich und kulturhistorisch sehr schöne Tour durch und über den Höhenzug des Huy.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lsjeridnylxuytyh


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2014)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Bikemaus79 auf Tour zu den Petersbergtrails. Wir trafen uns in Schkopau am Bahnhof, 




gemeinsam ging es dann mit der DB bis Wallwitz, wo wir um 09:26 Uhr die Tour starteten. 




_(aber erst die Anzugsordnung verändern, es wurde zusehend warm)_
Vom Bahnhof auf der Sylbitzerstraße nach zum Bahnübergang im NW. Dann nach Trebitz und an der Westseite des Steinbruchsees in die Obstplantage. 
























Auf den Plattenweg dann nach NO weiter bis zum Ortseingang von Krosigk. Durch den Ort weiter, an der Kneipanlage 




und Teich vorbei bis zur Krosigkermühle. Nach der Besichtigung der Mühlenanlage 









zurück und hinter der Kneipanlage auf einen Wanderweg, der in die Gartenanlage „Am Mühlteich“ führt weiter. Ich als erster einen kleinen Anstieg hoch, mit einer nichteinsehbaren Rechtskurve und schon hat sich mein Lenker unter die Absperrschikane geschoben. Ich hatte keine Möglichkeit mehr zum Bremsen. Nur gut, dass ich nicht allzu schnell war. So brach nur meine Halterung für das Zubehör mit Halterung für das Navi ab. Sonst war kein weiterer Schaden zu beklagen. Die rumliegenden Teile zusammengeklaubt und dann weiter durch die Anlage nach Süden bis zur Straße Am Ziemer. Dann in einen ehemaligen Park rein,




an der Ziemerquelle vorbei zum Birnenweg. Den Birnenweg folgte ich dann weiter nach SO, passierte die L145 und tauchte dann in das Petersberger Waldgebiet ein. Ungefähr 200 Meter folgte ich den Hauptweg, 




dann bog ich auf einen Trail nach NO ab 














und folgte seinen Verlauf bis zur Waldkante im Osten. Wir fuhren dann aus dem Wald auf einen Wirtschaftsweg 




weiter bis nach Drehlitz. In der Dorfmitte dann auf dem Fuhneradweg nach Süden, 




_(Blick auf den Sendemast auf dem Petersberg)_
bis wir den Abzweig zum Postweg erreichten. Jetzt tauchten wir wieder in das Waldgebiet ein und folgten den Postweg nach Osten. 




Die K2119 überquerten wir in Höhe des Wanderparkplatzes. Ab hier folgten wir den Trail an der Westkante des Bergholzes 









bis zum Waldrand im Süden und überquerten dort die K2133. 




_(Am Gittermast kamen wir aus dem Wald)_
Ab hier dann weiter auf den Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden, 




über die BAB14, bis wir dann hinter dem Wasserbehälter auf den Fuhneradweg oder lt. OSM auf den Hal-Kö-Weg trafen. Den folgten wir bis kurz hinter dem Tornauer Weg. Kurz hinter dem Tornauer Weg dann wieder auf den Trail 














am und durch den Gutspark Seeben an der Südkante nach Westen bis zum Sportplatz VfL Seeben. Ab hier dann weiter auf der Straße nach Süden, durch die Wohnstadt Nord und dann weiter am Zoo vorbei zur Saale.




Weiter am Riveufer entlang zur Peißnitzinsel und ab dort dann zum Hafenbahnradweg




_(Die Sportanlage wird wohl nie fertig werden)_
bis Böllberg. Von dort dann weiter über Wörmlitz und Beesen in die Aue von Weißer Elster und Luppe. 









Wir überquerten die Steinlache und fuhren dann auf den Saaleradweg über Planena Richtung Schkopau und Merseburg weiter.
Das Wetter meinte es heute wieder einmal gut mit uns, beim Start war kein Nebel mehr vorhanden nur noch Sonne pur. Auch heute habe ich wieder einen Abschnitt kennengelernt der mir bis dato noch unbekannt war, es war wieder eine super Tour mit einer sehr netten Mitfahrerin die auch noch eine super Kondition hatte.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sgrnpxlrugaoegpk


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2014)

Hallo,
gestern fand ja das Aprilgrillen der BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Freunden am Geiseltalsee statt. Anzünden des Grills war für 18:00 Uhr vorgesehen. Als ich um 17:20 zum Treffpunkt fuhr, sah der Himmel in Richtung Westen und Geiseltalsee nicht gerade aus, als ob es ein trockener Grillabend werden sollte. Aber außer dunklen Wolken war es noch trocken, als wir um 18:00 Uhr die Kohle zum glühen brachten. 



Leffith war heute unser Biker, der mit dem Rad anreiste, immer vor der Regenwand fahrend traf er kurz nach 18:00 Uhr ein. 



Die erste Ladung Würste konnten wir noch im Trockenen genießen,



_(Andi65 war heute der Herr über die glühende Kohle)_
dann blitzte und donnerte es über und um den See, Wind kam auf und der Regen peitschte mit Wucht auf die Westseite der Schutzhütte. 



Wir konnten den Grill gerade so noch in die Hütte retten, um die zweite Packung Würste zu grillen. 



Die Wetterseite der Hütte war durch die ausgetrockneten Bretter ein wenig undicht geworden, sodass schon mal ein Regenschirm im oberen Teil der Hütte gespannt werden musste. 







So rückten wir etwas enger zusammen und verlegten uns auf die östliche Innenseite der Hütte, die etwas dichter war. Bei angenehmen Gesprächen rund um das Biken ließen wir uns die Würste, trotz stürmischen Regens vor der Hütte, schmecken. Mit ca. einer Stunde Verspätung traf dann auch noch kasebi ein. 



Die Einweggrills waren da gerade so an ihrer Leistungsgrenze angelangt, aber mit guten zureden und frischer Verbrennungsluft zufächelnd gelang es noch die Würste für kasebi gar zu bekommen. Gegen 19:45 war dann alles verputzt, es wurde wieder aufgeräumt und der Heimweg wurde angetreten. Leffith mit dem Bike, aber da hatte es auch schon mit dem Regnen aufgehört. 



Je weiter ich mich auf dem Rückweg vom See entfernte, desto trockener wurde es und in Merseburg war bis zu meiner Rückkehr um 20:00 Uhr kein Tropfen Wasser vom Himmel gekommen. So hatte Leffith also noch großes Glück gehabt, die Heimfahrt trocken zu überstehen. Nach den heutigen Meldungen in Presse und Rundfunk über das Unwetter um den See hatten wir ja großes Glück mit unserem Unterstand am See. Mir hat es wieder mal gefallen, dann also bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Kasebi (28. April 2014)

Also es war mal wieder schön mit euch zu grillen. Leider hatte ich mich mal wieder im Terminkalender beim eintragen des Termines die falsche Spalte erwischt. Deswegen meine Verspätung. Die Heimfahrt war dann nicht ganz ohne. Immer mehr Blitz, Donner und Starkregen je weiter ich auf Weißenfels zukam. Und auf der Autobahn ging es teilweise nur in Tempo 80 lang weil es die Scheibenwischer kaum schafften für ordentliche Sicht zu sorgen. Zum Glück waren die Meisten vernünftig und passten ihre Geschwindigkeit dem Wetter an.
Wollen mal hoffen das das Wetter wieder besser wird so das ich mit Udo am 1.Mai unsere Tour um den Annaburger Forst fahren kann.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2014)

Hallo,
ja was mache ich denn heute. 
Heute geht es zu einer Geburtstagsrunde durch den Burgenlandkreis, Guide ist heute das Geburtstagskind Reinhard1, den ich alles Gute Wünsche, Gesundheit und viele schöne Touren.


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2014)

Hallo,
war eine schöne Geburtstagsrunde mit dem Geburtstagskind durch den Burgenlandkreis.



Es war sogar ein Bike mit elektrischer Unterstützung mit dabei.


 
Morgen geht es in die Toten Täler zu den Orchideen auf den Rödel. 
Start ab Airpark Merseburg 09:05 Uhr.


----------



## Reinhard1 (29. April 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war eine schöne Geburtstagsrunde mit dem Geburtstagskind durch den Burgenlandkreis.
> Anhang anzeigen 289245
> Es war sogar ein Bike mit elektrischer Unterstützung mit dabei.
> ...


----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2014)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Bikermario und Reinhard1 auf dem Rödel -Tote Täler- unterwegs auf dem Orchideenpfad.
Getroffen hatten wir uns mit Reinhard1 an der Hennebrücke, vor Naumburg. Da wir alle drei 25 Minuten früher am Treffpunkt waren entschloss ich mich nach Naumburg zu fahren, zur Geschäftsstelle des Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V.. Da es seit gestern ja die neuen Radlerpässe gibt, die in den nächsten Tagen an die Stationen verteilt werden, konnten wir gleich noch einige mitnehmen zum Verteilen an unsere anderen Mitfahrer. So hatten wir gleich den ersten Stempel im Pass, bis zum Ende der Tour kamen dann noch 4 Stempel dazu. Von Naumburg dann weiter nach Roßbach und auf dem Naturlehrpfad hoch zum Rödel.



Die Orchideen standen schon in voller Blüte.



Die Räder schoben wir dann auf den Orchideenpfad auf dem Hinterrad vor uns her.



Nach dem Ausgang folgte ich einen Weg gen Norden, der vor dem Elektrozaun abrupt endete. Es gab keinen Durchlass. so mussten wir über eine Wiese ausweichen.



Am Ende der Wiese trafen wir dann auf einen Wanderweg, der uns runter auf die Verbindungsstraße Größnitz-Balgstädt brachte.
Von Balgstädt dann nach Freyburg zur Stempelstelle in der Touristinformation und danach nach Mücheln und Braunsbedra weiter.
In Merseburg dann noch der 5 Stempel für den Radlerpass. Als Auftakt für die Stempeljagd nicht schlecht und der Pass, was neu ist, ist über 2014 hinaus gültig.
War eine schöne Tour heute, morgen soll ja wieder das Unwetter über unseren Bereich hinwegziehen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch die nächste Tour für den neuen Radlerpass des Saale- Unstrut- Tourismus e.V.
Start in WSF mit DB und Hopperticket bis Wallwitz. 
Dann nach Rothenburg (St 33), weiter nach Wettin (St 1), Halle (St 4), Schkopau (St 36), Merseburg (St 8).
Von Wallwitz bis Merseburg sind es genau  66 km und somit 5 Stempel. 
Wenn also ab Merseburg die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn sein sollte, dann Hopperticket für 7,50 €, ansonsten reicht das einfache Hopperticket für 4.50 €.
Ab WSF mit DB Abfahrt 09:05 Gleis 3
Ab Merseburg 09:23 Uhr Gleis 1
Ab Halle 10:10 Uhr Gleis 12
Start in Wallwitz um 10:26 Uhr
Ich steige in Merseburg um 09:22 Uhr in den Zug.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14782


----------



## Udo1 (8. Mai 2014)

@Brustgurtfahrer und Freunde,
hat schon jemand einen Termin für das Maigrillen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Brustgurtfahrer und Freunde,
> hat schon jemand einen Termin für das Maigrillen?


Termin ist der 14.05. um 19:00 Uhr Schutzhütte Geiseltalsee in Frankleben.
Bestellungen nehme ich ab sofort an.


----------



## Kasebi (9. Mai 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Termin ist der 14.05. um 18:00 Uhr Schutzhütte Geiseltalsee in Frankleben.
> Bestellungen nehme ich ab sofort an.


Keine Zeit. Euch einen guten Appetit
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo, geht es auch 19.00 Uhr? ich hab Physio um 17.00- 18.30 Uhr.
Das schaff ich leider nicht.
Danke


----------



## Udo1 (10. Mai 2014)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, geht es auch 19.00 Uhr? ich hab Physio um 17.00- 18.30 Uhr.
> Das schaff ich leider nicht.
> Danke


geändert auf 19:00 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (10. Mai 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch die nächste Tour für den neuen Radlerpass des Saale- Unstrut- Tourismus e.V.
> Start in WSF mit DB und Hopperticket bis Wallwitz.
> Dann nach Rothenburg (St 33), weiter nach Wettin (St 1), Halle (St 4), Schkopau (St 36), Merseburg (St 8).
> ...


Tour findet jetzt am 13.05. statt.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14782


----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Termin ist der 14.05. um 19:00 Uhr Schutzhütte Geiseltalsee in Frankleben.
> Bestellungen nehme ich ab sofort an.


Hallo,
das Wetter am Mittwoch ist unangenehm kalt zum grillen, schlage vor Treffpunkt 19:00 Uhr in der Pizzeria in Großkayna.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo, das ist eine tolle Idee.
Wir sind dann auch da.


----------



## leffith (12. Mai 2014)

Hallöchen alle miteinander. Am 14. mai bin ich zur Grillzeit im Erdgas-Sportpark und möchte den Pokalsieg feiern. Deshalb wünsche ich euch einen guten Hunger. Lasst es euch schmecken. Bis zum nächsten Monat.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2014)

leffith schrieb:


> Hallöchen alle miteinander. Am 14. mai bin ich zur Grillzeit im Erdgas-Sportpark und möchte den Pokalsieg feiern. Deshalb wünsche ich euch einen guten Hunger. Lasst es euch schmecken. Bis zum nächsten Monat.


Wir drücken den HFC die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (12. Mai 2014)

Und wir werden uns die Seele aus dem Leib schreien um den Pokal zu holen.


----------



## Kasebi (12. Mai 2014)

leffith schrieb:


> Und wir werden uns die Seele aus dem Leib schreien um den Pokal zu holen.


Leider trage ich Trauer  Meine Dynamos     Glaubt ihr mir das? 
Dir leffith am ende des Spieles das hier und dem Gegner  Genug es reicht
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (13. Mai 2014)

Ja Axel, das ist unschön das gleich zwei Ostclubs die 2. Liga verlassen müssen. Vor allem beim Thema Dynamo gibt es da ein lachendes und ein weinendes Auge. So haben wir mal wieder ein weiteres Hochsicherheits-Derby mit Zuschauerbegrenzung und Alk.freien Bier. Ähhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Udo1 (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
heute waren wir –Reinhard1 und Jürgen aus WSF- mal an einem Dienstag unterwegs. Der gestrige Wetterbericht für den heutigen Tag war nicht so aufbauend gewesen. Aber um 09:22 Uhr am Bahnhof Schkopau, als ich auf meine Mitfahrer wartete, 





die im Regionalexpress aus WSF kommen würden, sah der Himmel sehr dunkel aus. Aber was soll es, der Zug kam pünktlich, 




die Regensachen waren im Rucksack verpackt so trafen wir dann um 10:31 Uhr in Naundorf am Bahnhof ein. Hier war dann der Start zu unserer heutigen Tour. Vom Bahnhof dann sogleich nach Süden durch den Ort bis zum Abzweig nach Wettin und auf der K2125 




nach Westen weiter. Wir überquerten die B6 und gelangten bei leichtem Gegenwind in Neutz an. 




Neutz verließen wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg am NW-Ortsausgang.














Der Weg führte uns auf groben Schotter nach Westen bis Schachtberg. Von hier dann auf der L156 nach Norden weiter bis Ortseingang Dösel. Wir fuhren am südlichen und nördlichen Ortsrand




weiter bis zum Abzweig auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der wieder genau nach Westen führte. 









_(Von hier oben hatten wir heute schöne Fernsichten)_
Den folgten wir bis zur Höhe 146,5, ab hier dann genau nach Norden weiter bis zur Höhe 160,1. Hier 90° nach Westen auf den Weg weiter, bis wir auf eine alte Pflasterstraße stießen. Diese Straße führt von Dobis genau nach Norden. 




Wir folgten dieser Straße nach Norden weiter und hatten sehr schöne Weitsichten nach Westen über das Saaletal. Ca. 250 Meter hinter der Höhe 159,1 verließen wir die alte Straße und fuhren auf einen Wiesenweg durch eine Allee von Bäumen 




weiter nach Norden. Nach 660 Metern macht der Weg eine Biegung nach Westen, hier ist ein super Aussichtspunkt auf Rothenburg und in das Saaletal bis zur Brücke über die Saale bei Georgsburg.









Wir folgten den Weg nach Westen bergab bis zur Bio-Bäckerei Fischer in Rothenburg, direkt am Saaleradweg gelegen und holten uns dort den ersten Stempel für den Radlerpass am heutigen Tag ab. Wir sputeten uns, denn vom Westen wurde es gar garstig dunkel. So machten wir Druck und rollten auf dem Radweg durch das Saaletal 









weiter in Richtung Dobis. Am Ortseingang fing es dann auch schon zu tröpfeln an. Ich wollte zu mindestens die überdachte Bushaltestelle in Dobis erreichen. Der Regen wurde stärker, wir hielten an einen Dreiseitenhof an, wo gerade die Besitzerin in die Toreinfahrt verschwinden wollte, wir konnten uns dort unterstellen und den Regenschauer abwarten. 




Nachdem der Schauer vorüber war, fuhr ich weiter auf der Hauptstraße zum Ortseingang. Aber dort überraschte uns ein weiterer Ausläufer, also schnell 100 Meter zurück in die dortige Bushaltestelle.




Der Ausläufer der Regenwolke dauerte nicht lange, wir konnten nach 10 Minuten wieder weiter fahren. Wir verließen den Ort auf der K2122 und auf der Höhe 103,1 verließen wir die Straße und fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach SO, wo wir dann auf den Wettiner Geopfad stießen. Diesen Weg folgten wir durch unaufhörlich auf dem Weg runter strömenden Wassermassen




bis zur Touristinformation in Wettin an der Burg. Hier dann den zweiten Stempel des heutigen Tages. Ein Blick nach NW sagte mir der nächste Regenschauer will uns einholen. Wir fuhren runter zur Saale und auf den Rafdweg bis nach Mücheln zur Templerkirche. Dort überraschte uns der nächste Schauer mit Hagel, wir schafften es gerade noch bis zur dortigen Galerie.









Wir hatten wieder mal Glück gehabt.
Nach ca. 15 Minuten war auch dieser Schauer Geschichte und wir konnten der Regenfront weiter auf dem Radweg




_(man hat wieder neue Poler gesetzt damit die Biker wieder stürzen können)_
folgen bis Brachwitz. Von Brachwitz dann am Saaleufer weiter 




bis zum Rand der Franzigmark und dann nach Trotha zur 70 cent BoWu-Bude. 




Schnell eine BoWu, schmeckte wieder sehr lecker und dann zum Riveufer. An der Fontäne vorbei weiter zum Markt. In der dortigen Touristinformation dann Stempel Nummer drei. Aber mit einer kleinen Zwangspause, 




ein kurzer heftiger Regenschauer hinderte uns an weiter fahren. Danach aber weiter zum Bahnhof, am Eingang vorbei zum alten Thüringer Bahnhof weiter. 




Kurz vor der B91 in Höhe Rosengarten überraschte uns plötzlich ein Wasserguss von oben, es rettet uns nur ein beherzter Sprung unter einen Baum, der dann auch durchlässig wurde. Also nochmal aufgesessen und schnell die 60 Meter weiter unter die Eisenbahnbrücke an der B91. Auch dieser heftige Schauer war dann auch einmal zu Ende und so konnten wir die fahrt nach Schkopau fortsetzen. In Höhe der ICE-Trasse über die B91 war die Straße auf einem Mal trocken, hier hatte es den ganzen Tag nicht geregnet gehabt. Wir fuhren dann auf den Radweg 




weiter bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale und holten uns im dortigen Schlosshotel den nächsten Stempel ab. 




Ich brachte dann meine beiden Mitfahrer noch nach Merseburg, hier noch schnell Stempel Nummer 5 im Best Western Hotel. Ich schaute auf die Uhr und stellte fest, dass es noch 5 Minuten bis zur Abfahrt des Zuges sind. Also schnell zum Bahnhof, um 15:35 Uhr erreichten beide den Bahnsteig, den Zug sah ich dann schon anrollen. Pünktlich um 15:37 Uhr verließ er wieder den Bahnhof mit Reinhard1 und Jürgen gen Weißenfels. Das nenne ich wieder mal eine Weg-Zeitberechnung, genau auf den Punkt. Ich schaffte es auch noch gerade so trocken zu Hause anzukommen, die Wolke war schon bedrohlich nah. 
Es war eine schöne Tour zwischen den Regenschauern auf Wegen, die ich noch nicht so kannte. Die Regensachen brauchten nicht ausgepackt werden, hätte auch nichts genützt, die Zeit zum Anziehen hätte nicht ausgereicht.
Nun mal schauen, wo es nächste Woche hingehen wird.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
heute haben wir- Reinhard1, die zwei Jürgen aus WSF und Lobitzsch, hupsi, Peter und ich- den ersten schönen Sommertag genutzt um zwei Stempel für den Radlerpass einzufahren.
Start war um 08:00 Uhr in Leißling am Bahnhof, den ich mit dem Zug von Merseburg kommend erreichte. Bis auf Jürgen aus Lobitzsch, er wartete an der Hennebrücke bei Naumburg auf uns, waren alle schon am Treffpunkt. 









So konnte der Start auch sofort erfolgen. Es ging auf direktem Weg von Leißling nach Schönburg, 









ab dort folgten wir den Saaleradweg bis zur Hennebrücke, wo Jürgen schon auf und wartete.




Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann altersgemäß auf dem Saaleradweg, vorbei an den Schiffen am Blütengrund die auf Gäste warteten weiter




bis Almrich. Ab hier bog ich auf die Weinbergstraße ab die ich mit meinen Mitfahrern bis zur Höhe 253,8 folgte. Hier kreuzt ein Wanderweg, der von Fränkenau bis Großwilsdorf auf dem Höhenrücken verläuft.
Aber hier wurde dann erst einmal die Anzugsordnung den Wetterbedingungen angepasst. 




Wir folgten dann diesen Wanderweg, der gespickt war mit Wasserlöchern und schmierigen Matschabschnitten









bis nach Fränkenau. Wir hatten aber auch von hier oben eine sehr schöne Fernsicht in und über das Saaletal. 




Ortseingang Fränkenau bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, 









ab der uns weiter auf der Höhe SW führte, bis wir auf eine Schotterstraße trafen die nach Möllern führte. 




Der folgte ich dann 278 Meter und bog dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen hin ab. Der wurde vor kurzem mit Bauschutt befüllt, was das fahren erheblich erschwerte.




Nach 1,7 km erreichten wir die K2236. Auf dieser dann 243 Meter nach Süden weiter, dann wurde auf die Zufahrtsstraße nach Hassenhausen abgebogen. Am westlichen Ortsausgang bog ich dann auf den Heringer Weg, der nach Süden führt ab.




Wir folgten diesen Weg bis auf die Höhe 260,6 und bogen dort auf einen Wanderweg, ab der uns bis Rehhausen führte. 














Am südlichen Ortsausgang tauchten wir dann in das Lißbachtal, nördlich Sonnendorf, ein. 









Den Wanderweg folgten wir wir 1,1 km und bogen dann nach Westen hügelaufwärts ab, hier verließen wir das Lißbachtal wieder. Es ging auf dem Weg durch schon etwas hohes Gras stetig hügelaufwärts.









Nach 687 Metern erreichten wir den Höhenweh und folgten diesen nach einer kleinen Pause




nach NW, wo wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg trafen der uns noch etwas weiter hügelaufwärts nach Westen führte. Oben auf der Höhe angekommen eine Wegekreuzung, wir folgten den Weg weiter nach NW, 









bis wir auf die B87 stießen. Die Straße war nich sehr belebt, wir folgten der B87 bis zum Abzweig Eckhartsburg. Vom Abzweig dann weiter am Irrgarten und an der Sommerrodelbahn vorbei bis zur Burgschenke, hier der erste Stempel für den heutigen Tag und eine Pause sowie Gruppenfoto mit Burgfräulein. 









Nach der Stärkung verließ uns hupsi, der wieder zurück nach WSF fuhr, hatte noch einen Termin war zunehmen. Jetzt war ich der jüngste und führte die alten Herren zur Windmühle.




Ab der Windmühle schlug ich den Wanderweg zum Funkturm nach NW ein. Es ging vorbei an der Brandsäule, wo 1563 eine Magd als Hexe verbrannt wurde. 



Dann tauchten wir in das Waldgebiet ein, der Weg teilweise noch sehr schlammig und schmierig. 




Man musste schon höllisch aufpassen, um nicht wegzurutschen. Nach der leichten Abfahrt in das Waldgebiet ging es wieder leicht hügelaufwärts nach NW 









bis zu einem asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg, der uns nach Wischroda führte. Der Ort wurde nach N hin durchquert bis zum Waldgebiet Gutschgrund.









Im Wald folgte ich den Höhenweg bis zum Abzweig Radweg Radacht Gutschgrund 









und folgte diesen dann weiter bis nach Steinbach. Wir blieben auf der Radacht 









bis Bad Bibra, wo es den Stempel Nummer 2 gab und kiloweise Käse aus der Käsescheune. Der Rucksack wurde mit einem Mal superschwer. Von Bad Bibra dann weiter durch das Biberbachtal bis nach Tröbsdorf und von dort nach Kirchscheidungen zum Bahnhof der Burgenlandbahn, 




hier dann nach 62 km Tourende, bei Sonne pur. Dank an meine Mitfahrer, die mir wieder überall hin ohne zu murren gefolgt sind. Es war eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Tour gewesen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tauephruqbbvmvfw


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
das Wetter sieht ja nicht gerade super aus für unsere morgen beginnende 5 Tage Himmelfahrtstour durch das Nuthe-Urstromtal aus.
In den 5 Tagen werden wir geschichtsträchtige Orte besuchen, wie Jüterbog, Bad Belzig, Potsdam und Luckenwalde. Aber die Wettervorschau ab Donnerstag sieht schon mal viel versprechend aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo, eine schöne Tour habt ihr da gefahren. Klasse.
Ich hab da einen Vorschlag für den neuen Grillort im Juni. Wie wäre es am neuen Campingplatz?
Und gleich noch ein paar Terminvorschläge 9./11./17./18./ am 22. ab 17.00 Uhr/23./28. und 29.6.2014
So, nun wünsche ich euch schöne freie Männerfeiertage


----------



## Kasebi (27. Mai 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ......5 Tage Himmelfahrtstour durch das Nuthe-Urstromtal



Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß. Ich muß für die nächste Zeit alle Termine Absagen. Mein Knie ist dick geschwollen und darin Fuhrwerken tausend kleine Teufel. Mal mit glühenden Eisen, mal mit spitzen Nadeln oder mit dem Vorschlaghammer. Muß erst mal sehen wie es weitergeht. 
Also noch mal ich wünsche euch ne schöne Tour und ordentliches Bikewetter
Also bis dann
Axel


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2014)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, eine schöne Tour habt ihr da gefahren. Klasse.
> Ich hab da einen Vorschlag für den neuen Grillort im Juni. Wie wäre es am neuen Campingplatz?
> Und gleich noch ein paar Terminvorschläge 9./11./17./18./ am 22. ab 17.00 Uhr/23./28. und 29.6.2014
> So, nun wünsche ich euch schöne freie Männerfeiertage


Gute Idee,
schlage den Ort des ersten Grillens im Winter vor wo Kasebi, Andi65, Reinhard1 und ich versucht hatten den Einweggrill zu entfachen. Terminvorschlag 17.06. um 17:30 Uhr vor. Bestellungen müssen bei mir bis zum Sonnabend, den 14.06. eingegangen sein.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß. Ich muß für die nächste Zeit alle Termine Absagen. Mein Knie ist dick geschwollen und darin Fuhrwerken tausend kleine Teufel. Mal mit glühenden Eisen, mal mit spitzen Nadeln oder mit dem Vorschlaghammer. Muß erst mal sehen wie es weitergeht.
> Also noch mal ich wünsche euch ne schöne Tour und ordentliches Bikewetter
> Also bis dann
> Axel


Hallo Axel,
ich hoffe dass es nicht so schlimm ist wie du es beschrieben hast. Wir wünschen dir gute Besserung. Erhole dich ordentlich, bis demnächst zu einer kleinen Reha-Tour. Sage rechtzeitig Bescheid.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
hier nun der erste Bericht von unserer 5 tägigen Himmelfahrtstour durch das Nuthe-Urstromtal.
Für unsere Tour 2014 hatte ich als Ausgangspunkt die Klinkenmühle, eine Bauernhofpension, nahe Luckenwalde gewählt. Die Pension war dann auch immer unser Ausgangspunkt für die Nuthe-Urstromtaltouren.
Eine Woche vor Start sah das Wetter ja noch ganz passabel aus, ein Mix aus Sonne und Wolken bei angenehmen Bikertemperaturen. Nun der 28.05. rückte immer näher und die Wettervorhersage verschlechtert sich für den Mittwoch von Tag zu Tag. In diesem Jahr war die Anreise individuell. Reinhard1 und ich reisten mit der Bahn an. Nun am Dienstag regnete es schon ordentlich in strömen, da dachte ich mir schon dass es am Mittwoch ja noch heiter werden könnte wenn es so weiter schüttet. Am Mittwoch früh um 07:00 Uhr traute ich meinen verschlafenen Augen nicht, wenig Wasser vom Himmel, also schnell zum Bäcker und ein paar Brötchen für die Marschverpflegung geholt. Dann gefrühstückt und langsam angezogen, noch ein Blick zum Wetter, Regen satt der immer stärker wurde. Reinhard1 hatte ja schon das Sachsen-Anhalt-Ticket gekauft. Ich hatte aber echt noch keinen Bock auf Regenausrüstung. Bis zum Bahnhof sind es gute 15 Minuten Fußweg, so entschloss ich mich den Weg, zum Bahnhof, zu Fuß zurückzulegen. Also mit der rechten Hand wurde das Rad geführt und in der linken Hand wurde ein großer Regenschirm gehalten,




am Bahnhof dann den Schirm meiner Gattin übergeben. Der Zug kam pünktlich um 09:22 Uhr an, Reinhard1 half mir schnell mein Bike durch die Einstiegstür zu manövrieren. Bei den alten Waggons bleibe ich immer mit dem breiten Lenker an irgendeiner Stelle im Türbereich hängen. Bis Halle ging es dann zügig, dort dann Bahnsteigwechsel.




Ich wollte den Aufzug benutzen, der aber nicht für 29 Zoll Räder gebaut ist, denn die passen von der Länge nicht in den Aufzug, was ich irgendwie komisch fand. Also Rad hochgetragen und weiter bis Bitterfeld, hier wieder umsteigen in den Zug nach Wittenberg, der Stand schon am gegenüberliegenden Gleis zur Abfahrt bereit. Also Räder rein ins Radabteil, wir wunderten uns schon, warum der Boden so feucht war, dachten uns aber nichts weiter.




Der Zug fuhr los und vor dem nächsten Haltepunkt Muldenstein bremste er dann ab, mit einem Mal kam uns ein Wasserschwall entgegen. Wir konnten nur noch schnell die Füße heben, sonst hätten wir Wasser in den Schuhen gehabt. Beim Anfahren schwappte das Wasser wieder in das Sitzabteil zurück. Jetzt wussten wir ja, wie wir uns bei Bahnhofseinfahrten verhalten mussten. In Wittenberg dann ein letztes Mal umsteigen, bevor wir nach 4 Haltepunkten in Klebitz, der letzten Station im Land Sachsen-Anhalt, eintrafen. Am Bahnsteig schnell unter das Dach des Wartehäuschens, es regnete wie aus Gießkannen. Hier dann Regenjacke, Lendenschurz und Regenschuhe an, über das Garmin eine Folie angebracht und dann ab auf die Piste.




Wir fuhren gen Norden nach Kurzlipsdorf, von dort weiter nach NO bis zum Pumpwerk. Hier trafen wir auf die Ortsverbindungsstraße, die nach Eckmannsdorf führt. Also auf dieser leicht ansteigend gegen den ins Gesicht peitschenden Regen nach Norden weiter. Ab Eckmannsdorf weiter nach NO bis Lindow, schönes Kopfsteinpflaster, der Regen jetzt von der Seite. In Lindow ging es dann nach SO weiter bis Malterhausen, hier ließ der Regen nach, was wir wohlwollend feststellten.




Aber ab Lindow Richtung Norden zur B102 war es auch schon wieder mit dem abnehmenden Regen vorbei, er wurde wieder stärker und kann von der Seite, was wir gar nicht so schön fanden. Am Rasthaus Tiefenbrunnen trafen wir auf die B102, fuhren auf dem Radweg 408 Meter nach NW und bogen dort auf die L812 nach Norden hin ab. Und wieder peitschte uns der Wind das Wasser ins Gesicht. Wir passierten Klausdorf und erreichten nach 19,5 km Badenitz. In Badenitz bog ich dann nach Osten ab bis Pechüle. Ab hier folgte ich dann einen Wirtschaftsweg am Rande des ehemaligen TrÜbPl Jüterbog Westgrenze. Die Straße war zu Ende und die Welt hier oben wohl auch. Wir fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der übersäht war mit vollgelaufenen Wasserpfützen.




Mann konnte nicht immer einschätzen, wie tief die Löcher denn so sind. Nach 1,7 km Fahrens durch Wasserlöcher und Regen satt, immer den Blick gesenkten Hauptes auf den Weg fokussiert, verpasste ich doch den Abzweig nach NO.




Auf dem Navi hatte ich auch noch einen größeren Maßstab gewählt gehabt und bog 150 Meter weiter nach NO ab. Der Weg sah gut aus, aber nur 235 Meter, dann Wiese. Jetzt bemerkte ich dass dieser Weg, der falsche ist. Aber bekanntlich gibt es ja kein zurück, sondern nur ein Vorwärts. Also der Traktorspur am Wiesenrand weiter gefolgt. Zum Glück war das Gras schon gemäht worden und noch nicht allzu hoch nachgewachsen. So schlugen wir uns am Wiesenrand durch die feuchte Wiese, bis uns ein Quergraben den Weg versperrte. Hier bog die Spur in das höhe Gras nach Osten ab, wir folgten Notgedrungen und gelangten nach 30 Metern auf den ursprünglichen Weg, der in der Kompasskarte als Langer Feldweg ausgewiesen ist. Den folgten wir jetzt, aber mit erhöhter Geschwindigkeit nach Norden und gelangten so bis Zülichendorf. Ab hier dann weiter auf den Langen Feldweg Richtung NO bis Gottsdorf, der ebenfalls mit Wasserlöchern übersäht war. Von Gottsdorf hatten wir dann nur noch 1 km bis zur Biolandpension Klinkenmühle.









_(hier war schon alles für den Herrentag vorbereitet, das Zelt kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor)_
Hier wurden wir dann freudig von Jürgen 1 und Jürgen 2 sowie Peter begrüßt.




Die hatten uns mehrmals versucht anzurufen, weil sie uns mit dem Auto abholen wollten. Aber wir hörten kein klingeln, die Handys waren ja trocken tief im Rucksack verstaut gewesen und nebenbei so eine Wassertour hat eben auch was. Die Zimmer hatten sie schon aufgeteilt und die Heizung auch schon hochgedreht. So hatten wir also die 34,3 km in 2 Stunden und 22 Minuten zurückgelegt, 1 km mehr als ich geplant hatte. Nach einer heißen Dusche gab es dann auch ein Bier,




in der Zwischenzeit stieß dann noch Holger zu uns sowie Micha und Gattin. Die auch noch die Bratwürste für das Abendbrot mitbrachten.




_(Reinhard 1 wurde gleich mal als Grillmeister eingeteilt, er machte seine Sache sehr gut)_
Nach dem Grillen und einem Abschlussbier ging es dann zur Nachtruhe, denn am nächsten Tag war um 09:00 Uhr Start für die Tour Jüterbog-Kloster Zinna-Luckenwalde geplant.
Strecke der Anreise vom Haltepunkt Klebitz bis zur Klinkenmühle hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=henhperbpumjhupl


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo, hier der Bericht vom Tag 2.
Als wir am Himmelfahrtstag die Augen aufschlugen, sahen wir nur einen grauen wolkenverhangenen Himmel. Es hatte noch bis so gegen 06:00 Uhr geregnet. So präzisierte ich kurzerhand die Strecke für den Tag (Klinkenmühle-Jüterbog-Kloster Zinna-Luckenwalde-Klinkenmühle) ein wenig, um die Sandstrecken mit den vielen Wasserlöchern am Rand des ehemaligen TrÜbPl Jüterbog außen vor zu lassen. Aber bevor wir uns auf die Räder schwangen, wurde erst einmal gefrühstückt. Gegen 09:05 Uhr starteten wir dann zur Tour.




_(Die letzten Vorbereitungen, dann konnte es losgehen)_




Von der Klinkenmühle ging es auf der ausgewiesenen Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Gottsdorf.









_(Dies ist eine Ortsverbindungsstraße)_
Die aus Sandlöchern mit Asphaltflecken bestand. Am westlichen Dorfausgang von Gottsdorf wählte ich den Wanderweg „Mühlenroute“, der aus brandenburgischem Asphalt bestand, Sand und Wasser, aber schön feucht war Richtung Westen.














Nach 2,4 km traf ich auf die K7219, da verließ ich die Mühlenroute und bog auf den Radweg neben der Straße nach Süden hin ab,




nächstes Zwischenziel Zülichendorf. Von Zülichendorf dann auf der L80 weiter nach NO bis Kemnitz und von dort auf der L812




nach Süden bis Bardenitz. So umging ich den Langen Feldweg und das Gebiet der Zimmermannswiesen, was für diesen echt kalten Vormittag mit seinen 12°C das beste war. In Bardenitz stießen wir auf den Verlauf des Brandenburg Weges und folgten diesen dann weiter nach Süden




über Klausdorf bis zur B102, Rasthaus Tiefenbrunnen. Vom Rastplatz dann noch einmal 3,4 km nach Süden bis zur Ortschaft Malterhausen. Im Ort ein kleiner Stopp, damit der Peter seine Handynavigationssoftware OsmAnd+ einrichten konnte.




Am südlichen Ortsausgang verließ ich den Brandenburg Weg und bog auf einen Wanderweg nach SO hin ab. Es war ein schöner nasser Wiesenweg,














der zum Ende hin von hohem nassen Gras überwuchert war. Aber wir gelangten, dank der Regenüberschuhe mit trockenen Schuhen in Niedergörsdorf an. In Niedergörsdorf stießen wir auf den RK1 und RK4 und folgten den Skaterweg nach NO




über die B102 nach Jüterbog. Wir passierten den Wasserturm




und befanden uns jetzt im Bereich der alten Kasernenanlage von Jüterbog. 350 Meter hinter dem Wasserturm bog ich in die Parkstraße ab und folgte dieser nach Süden. Die Parkstraße teilte das ehemalige Kasernengelände genau in zwei Teile. Aus den Backsteinbauten sind jetzt schmucke Wohnungen geworden.




Am Ende der Straße stießen wir wieder auf die B102 und folgten dem dortigen Radweg bis in die Innenstadt von Jüterbog. Am Dammtor wurde ein kleiner Gruppenfotohalt eingelegt,



















_(Das Rathaus von Jüterbog)_
bevor es weiter zum Markt ging. Auf der Ostseite des Marktplatzes erspähten wir ein kleines Kaffee, wo auch sogleich einrückten.




Eintritt nur für nette Leute stand an der Tür,




wir waren also goldrichtig. Der Kaffee wärmte uns dann ordentlich durch.




Nach der Mittagspause fuhren wir weiter durch Jüterbog, passierten das Zinnaer Tor




und fuhren auf der Trasse des RK1 und RK4




weiter nach Norden bis Kloster Zinna. Dort statten wir der alten und neuen Abtei sowie der Klosterkirche einen kurzen Besuch ab.



















Danach dann weiter auf dem radweg bis Kaltenhausen, hier nach Osten abgebogen und in einem Bogen nach Norden bis Neuhof weiter, wo wir an Skater und Stepperfahrer




überholten. Ab Neuhof dann an der alten Feldsteinkirche vorbei




weiter auf dem Skaterweg RK1 und RK2 über Elstal bis ins Zentrum von Luckenwalde,




hier dann Kaffeepause bei lecker Mohntorte.









Luckenwalde wurde nach Norden hin, vorbei an der Johanneskirche und dem Marktturm, auf der K7220 verlassen,




wo wir nach 64,8 km in Rulsdorf eintrafen.




An der dortigen Gaststätte bogen wir dann nach Westen auf einen noch fahrbaren Wirtschaftsweg ab




der uns bis Berkenbrück führte. Ab hier dann die letzten 2,9 km durch teilweise tiefen Sand zur Klinkenmühle zurück. Hier feierte noch der harte Kern den Himmelfahrtstag




bei diversen Getränken, Fleisch und Wurst vom Grill. Für uns war noch genügend vorhanden, so konnten wir jetzt den Tag bei isotonischen Getränken langsam ausklingen lassen.
Der Tag war mit seinen 72 km, niedrigen Temperaturen und teilweise sehr kalten Wind, sowie von der Streckenbeschaffenheit schon anspruchsvoll gewesen.
Strecke hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cheksliddgjdbojt


----------



## leffith (4. Juni 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Gute Idee,
> schlage den Ort des ersten Grillens im Winter vor wo Kasebi, Andi65, Reinhard1 und ich versucht hatten den Einweggrill zu entfachen. Terminvorschlag 17.06. um 17:30 Uhr vor. Bestellungen müssen bei mir bis zum Sonnabend, den 14.06. eingegangen sein.


 
Hallo Udo, 17:30 Uhr bekomme ich nicht hin aber 18:30 Uhr würde ich schaffen wenn ich gleich von Halle aus durchpedaliere.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2014)

leffith schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, 17:30 Uhr bekomme ich nicht hin aber 18:30 Uhr würde ich schaffen wenn ich gleich von Halle aus durchpedaliere.


O.K. dann 18:30 Uhr und zwei Roster wie immer?


----------



## leffith (4. Juni 2014)

genau 2 Roster wie immer.


----------



## leffith (4. Juni 2014)

Der Grillort ist dann Stöbnitz, Campingplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2014)

leffith schrieb:


> Der Grillort ist dann Stöbnitz, Campingplatz?


Nein, nicht der Campingplatz, sondern der Aussichtsturm in Stöbnitz mit herrlichem Blick über den See


----------



## leffith (4. Juni 2014)

ahhhhh, alles klar. Dann finde ich das ja einfach.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2014)

leffith schrieb:


> ahhhhh, alles klar. Dann finde ich das ja einfach.


Ja, habe den Termin mal ins LMB gestellt.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14251


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht vom 3. Tag Tour Klinkenmühle- Bad Belzig- Treuenbritzen- Bardenitz- Klinkenmühle.
Reinhard1 und ich wurden in den frühen morgen Stunden durch die Sonne geweckt. Gegen 06:30 Uhr war dann endgültig die Nacht vorbei, wir standen auf und bereiteten uns langsam auf die Tour vor, es sollte die längste Tour und auch die schwerste werden, was ich aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht wusste. So packten wir langsam unseren Rucksack, holten die Räder aus dem Abstellraum und pflegten noch die Ketten, die hatte durch den Sand und das Wasser des Vortages ganz schön gelitten. Pünktlich um 08:00 Uhr saßen wir am Frühstückstisch und schlugen kräftig zu. 





Startzeit war wieder für 09:00 Uhr festgelegt, die Sonne schien schon kräftiger, es war aber noch etwas frisch. Langsam trudelten die Mitfahrer ein,




so konnten wir an diesem Tag 4 Minuten eher starten. Es ging wieder zu erst auf der Sandstrecke bis Gottsdorf, aber an diesem Tag bog ich im Dorf auf die Straße nach Frankenförde hin ab. 









So vermied ich am Anfang schon mal wieder eine Sandstrecke. Es ging vorbei an Getreidefeldern die mit Kornblumen und Mohnblumen übersäht waren




bis kurz vor Frankenförde. Hier bog ich nach Norden auf einen mit Platten belegten Wirtschaftsweg ab und kam so 2,2 km vor Zülichendorf auf die L80. Wir folgten der L80 vorbei an endlos großen Spargelfeldern, wo die Saisonarbeiter fleißig beim Spargelstechen waren. 




Ab Zülichendorf folgte ich die Straße weiter bis Ortseingang Kemnitz. Südlich von Kemnitz bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg (in der Karte als Nieplitzwanderweg ausgewiesen) in die Kemnitzer Wiesen ab.









Der Weg war mit Platten belegt, sicherlich schon uralt, ohne diese wären die Landmaschinen wohl in den Wiesen versunken. Nach dem überqueren der Nieplitz rollten wir in Niebel ein. 









_(typische brandenburgische Dorfstraße mit breiten Grünstreifen vor den Häusern ohne Gehweg)_
Ab Niebel dann noch 821 Meter auf der Straße bis zur B2 und auf dem Radweg an der B2 genau 254 Meter nach Norden. Hier geht ein Waldweg, etwas versteckt nach Westen ab, kann man schnell verbeifahren, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Auf dem Waldweg, in der Ramboldheide, 




dann 631 Meter nach NO zur ersten Pause. Es wurde warm, die Anzugsordnung wurde den Temperaturen angepasst.




Dann weiter bis zum Waldrand, hier stießen wir auf die Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Brachwitz, der wir in Richtung Westen folgten. 




_(schöne alte Feldsteinkirche die da in Brachwitz steht)_
Nach Brachwitz weiter nach Westen durch die Wiesen des Urstromtales bis Schlalach. 




Von Schlalach dann durch die Wiesen nach SW, wo wir noch den dort höchsten Berg mit seinen 67 Metern überwinden mussten.




_(Einrollen in Schlalach)_
Dafür ging es danach rasant runter bis Jeserig. 




_(Dorfkirche Jeserig)_
In der Linkskurve am südwestlichen Ortsausgang von Jeserig fuhr ich geradeaus auf einen Waldweg, der Anfangs noch einigermaßen fahrbar war 




aber in weiteren Verlauf aus noch einigermaßen festem Untergrund, ich nenne es mal brandenburgischer Zuckersand wurde. Jetzt schlauchte es aber ordentlich. 




Wir mussten aber dort weiter, weil vor uns die BAB 9 war, die unterqueren mussten. Nach 868 Meter Treibsand, der Schweiß floss in Strömen endlich eine Wegespinne. Hier kleine Pause, aus der Schnappatmung wurde langsam wieder ein normales atmen. Mein Navi zeigte nach rechts, also rechts weiter, guter fester Weg unsere Stimmung wurde besser. Nach 385 Metern bemerkte ich, das war zu weit rechts. Also wieder retour zur Wegespinne und halbrechts weiter, der Weg war jetzt richtig, es ging leicht hügelaufwärts und wieder im Treibsand, fahren auf den ersten 200 Metern unmöglich, auf der Höhe ging es dann wieder so einigermaßen. Nach 1,6 km unermüdlichen pedallierens hügelauf und abwärts gelangten wir an eine Wegekreuzung.




Nach recht, also nach Norden, ging eine alte Pflasterstraße, die an der Autobahnraststätte Fläming der BAB 9 endete. Laut Karte sollten wir geradeaus weiter zur BAB 9 und dort durch einen Tunnel weiterfahren, aber ein Weg war nicht auszumachen, soviel zur Kompasskarte. So entschloss ich mich nach links. Also nach Süden auszuweichen, der Weg war auch gut befestigt




und brachte uns nach 1,5 km in die Ortschafts Grabow. Hier war der Weg wieder ordentlich ausgeschildert, den wir dann nach NW zur BAB9 folgten und diese dann dort auch unterquerten konnten. 387 Meter hinter der BAB 9 bog ich dann auf einen abzweigenden Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen hin ab. Dieser Weg war wieder teilweise mit tiefen Wasserlöchern übersäht. Man sah beim Hineinfahren nicht, wie tief sie waren. Ein Loch, in das ich reinfuhr, war sehr tief, ich konnte gerade noch so die Füße heben hatte aber noch genügend Schwung um den Abschnitt rollend zu durchqueren. Meine nachfolgenden Mitfahrer waren gewarnt und zogen es vor den Weg zu Fuß über das angrenzende Feld zurückzulegen. So gelangten wir bei km 37,6 in Locktow an. 




_(Dorfkirche Locktow)_
Hier änderte ich meine Strecke unwesentlich aber zur Freude meiner Mitfahrer und blieb auf der befestigten Straße und folgte nicht den Weg nördlich Locktow durch die Wiesen. Nach 1,5 km in südlicher Richtung nach Locktow an der Straßenkreuzung wieder nach Norden bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang von Mörz. Hier bog ich dann auf einen Waldweg nach Westen ab, 









der uns nach Überwindung von etlichen Wasserlöchern bis Preußnitz führte. Ab Preußnitz dann nach Norden bis Bad Belzig ins Zentrum.




Im dortigen Kaffee dann ein kleiner Snack, Monsterbockwurst und Kaffee, hat aber geschmeckt und machte satt. Durch die langen Sandabschnitte war ich nicht mehr im Plan mit meiner Weg-Zeitberechnung. Also änderte ich die Strecke spontan, meine Mitfahrer freuten sich, kein Sand mehr. 




Ich folgte jetzt den Radweg von Bad Belzig nach Brück/Treuenbrietzen. Der Radweg ab Preußnitz war mit feinem Asphalt belegt, dazu noch Rückenwind, besser konnte es nicht rollen. 









Die Stimmung war wieder bestens. So rollten wir auf den Radweg nach SO bis Dahnsdorf und folgten ab Dahnsdorf der alten Streckenführung der B 102.




Östlich Dahmsdorf fuhren wir an der Kompturmühle vorbei und überquerten dort wieder die BAB9. 




Wir rollten dann auf dem Radweg weiter bis nach Niemegk. Ab Niemegk folgten wir den Radweg neben der B102 weiter nach Osten




_(Dorfkirche Haseloff zwischen Niemegk und Treuenbrietzen gelegen)_
bis Treuenbrietzen. Im dortigen Eiskaffee dann Kaffeepause bei lecker Eis.




Das Erdbeereis mit Schokoeis hat super lecker geschmeckt. 




Nach der Pause wurde noch ein Schlenker durch das historische Zentrum von Treuenbrietzen gemacht. Es ging vorbei an der Lutherlinde in Höhe der St. Marienkirche. 




_(St. Marienkirche am linken Bildrand die Lutherlinde)_
An dieser bogen wir nach Osten hin ab und fuhren auf einer Nebenstraße wieder in südwestlicher Richtung. Kurz vor der Kirche St. Nikolai bog ich dann in die Jüterboger Straße ab und folgte dieser nach Süden über die Nieplitz bis zum Abzweig auf den Brandenburgweg. Wir folgten den Brandenburgweg nach Osten auf einer super Fahrradstraße.




Also die Brandenburger haben, was Radwege angeht, unserem Bundesland einiges voraus. Der Weg führte uns bis nach Bardenitz. Ab Bardenitz folgten wir der Straße nach Kemnitz und Zülichendorf und fuhren wie am Morgen am Spargelfeld vorbei, wo man immer noch beim Ernten war, und dann weiter nach Gottsdorf. Von dort das letzte Stück durch schönen Sand zur Klinkenmühle zurück, wo wir dann so gegen 17:30 Uhr eintrafen. 




_(Peter bei der Feinreinigung)_
Bevor es unter die Dusche ging, genehmigten wir uns erst einmal ein Bier einer Marke in dem nach neuesten Untersuchungen mikroskopisch kleine Plastikfasern enthalten sein sollen. 




Hat aber geschmeckt, da wir es an diesem Tag noch nicht wussten, was man da drin so gefunden hatte. Am Ende waren es dann 97 km geworden, aber bei schönstem Sonnenschein.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zemrsshmtizuvfue


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht vom 4. Tag, Tour Klinkenmühle- Beelitz-Potsdam Sanssouci- Klinkenmühle.
In den frühen Morgenstunden wurden Reinhard1 und ich durch lautes trällern und Gezwitscher geweckt.




Der kleine Spatz saß vor unserem Fenster auf der Regenrinne und hörte einfach nicht auf mit seinem Gezwitscher. Trotz geschlossenem Fenster und Kopfkissen über den Ohren war an richtigen Schlaf nicht mehr zu denken. Also war auch diese Nacht beizeiten vorbei. Wie am Vortag holten wir also unsere Bikes aus dem Abstellraum und bereiteten uns noch vor dem Frühstück auf die Tour nach Potsdam Schloss Sanssouci vor. Nach dem Frühstück wartete ich, mich von der Sonne wärmend auf meine Mitfahrer.




Auch heute fuhren wir wieder superpünktlich vom Hof der Klinkenmühle. Ich wählte heute die Mühlenroute/Pfefferfließroute, dazu mussten wir gleich den Pfefferfließ, der neben der Klinkenmühle in einen See mündet überwinden. So gelangten wir auf die brandenburgische Ortsverbindungsstraße, der wir nach in einem Bogen nach Norden und Osten folgten, natürlich war auch dieser Weg noch mit Wasserlöchern gespickt.














Nach 4,5 km durch große Wasserlöcher und allen vielen Spargelfeldern vorbei erreichten wir Dobbrikow. Ab Dobbrikow blieb ich auf der L73, ein Abbiegen auf den Seeroutewanderweg ersparte ich mir heute, als ich den Zustand des Weges sah. So folgten wir also der L73




nach NW bis Rieben. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang wählte ich den linken Weg von dreien, er sollte uns nach Schönefeld bringen. Er brachte uns auch dorthin, aber die Straße bestand aus Feldsteinpflaster die wohl im 19. Jahrhundert von den Feldern gesammelt wurden.









Für den Fahrzeugverkehr war die Straße zwar gesperrt, aber daran gehalten haben sich wohl die wenigsten. In Schönefeld erreichten wir wieder eine ordentliche Straße,




_(Dorfkirche Schönefeld)_
die uns bis Beelitz führte. Am linken Ufer der Nieplitz




rollten wir dann in das Stadtzentrum von Beelitz ein. Hier war man gerade dabei das traditionelle Spargelfest vorzubereiten dass an diesem Wochenende stattfand.




Nachdem wir einige Meter den Lauf der B246 nach Westen gefolgt waren, überquerten wir die Eisenbahnlinie am Bahnhof Beelitz. Gleich hinter dem Bahnübergang bog ich dann nach Norden ab und folgte der Karl-Liebknecht-Straße nach Norden, die dann in einem Waldweg überging und parallel zur zur Eisenbahnlinie verlief. Der Weg verlief an der Ostgrenze des ehemaligen StOÜbPl Beelitz, also dort wo sich Honni nach der Wende versteckt hatte.




Südwestlich von Neuseddin überquerten wir das dortige Eisenbahnkreuz und befanden uns jetzt auf den 66 Seenwanderweg (blauer Punkt).









Dieser Wanderweg hat eine Länge von 400 km und führt einmal um den Großraum Berlin. Er ist einer der attraktivsten Flachwanderwege Deutschlands. Einige Biker aus dem Forum „Berlin und Umgebung“ haben ihn wohl vor gut drei Jahren glaube ich Nonstop umrundet, von 8 gestarteten sind wohl nur zwei angekommen. An der Anschlussstelle der BAB10 Ferch überquerten wir die Autobahn und bogen am Jagdhaus Schmerberg, gleich hinter der Zu/Abfahrt zur BAB10 nördliche Seite auf den 66 Seenwanderweg ab. Den Wanderweg folgten wir nach Norden bis nach Lienewitz. Dort verließen wir den Wanderweg und fuhren zwischen den Kleinen und den Großen Lienewitzsee weiter nach Norden. Ungefähr 336 Meter nördlich Lienewitz stießen wir auf den europäischen Wanderweg E11, den wir durch herrlichen Laubwald bis Caputh folgten. In Caputh überquerten wir die Havel mit der Fähre




_(warten auf die Fähre)_




und fuhren am Westufer des Templiner See auf dem Havelradweg nach Norden. Der Weg führte durch den königlichen Campingpark Sanssouci ,




wo die Camper dicht an dicht standen, ich fragte mich wie kann man sich hier erholen. Weiter ging es am Ufer nach Norden vorbei am Kongresshotelkomplex Potsdam




und am Olympiastützpunkt, sowie am Luftschiffhafen bis zum Abzweig auf die Kastanienalle. Dieser folgten wir bis zur Zeppelinstraße, überquerten diese und fuhren danach noch rund 700 Meter nach Norden bis zum Nebeneingang in den Park Sanssouci am Schloss Charlottenhof. Im Park ist das Radfahren nur auf wenigen Trassen gestattet. So bewegten wir uns anfangs noch zu Fuß weiter,









bis wir auf eine Haupttrasse stießen, die durch den Park von Ost nach West verlief. Auf dieser dann aufgesessen weiter nach Westen bis zum Neuen Palais




_(Gruppenfoto vor dem Neuen Palais)_




_(das Neue Palais)_
und den Communs (aus dem französischen „communs“, zu Deutsch „Wirtschaftsgebäude“) die sich genau gegenüber dem Neuen Palais im Westen befindet.




Die Communs dienten neben der Unterbringung der Küchen und anderer Wirtschaftsräume des Neuen Palais ebenso als Unterkünfte für Gäste und Beamte des Königs sowie deren Dienerschaft. Ergänzungsbauten entstanden 1769 für die Garde im Süden. Den Park verließen wir auf der West-Ost-Trasse auf dem Ökonomieweg nach Osten hin, vorbei an den römischen Bädern und am Maschinenteich,














wo wir dann auch den Park wieder verließen. Südlich des Bahnhofes Charlottenhof erreichten wir die Havel und setzten mit der Personenfähre über die Havel an das Ostufer über.




Die Fahrt ging am Ostufer auf dem E11 weiter nach Süden bis in Höhe Waldbad Templin. Auf der linken Seite des Weges befindet sich die Braumanufaktur Forsthaus Templin. Hier dann Mittagspause.









Der Biergarten war wohl gefüllt. Nach der Stärkung wieder retour nach Norden so an die 200 Meter, dann bog ich nach Osten in den Wald ab, es ging leicht hügelaufwärts, bis wir die B2 erreichte. Jetzt 90° nach Süden abgebogen und auf einen Wanderweg 3 km geradeaus




bis zur Caputher Chaussee. Dieser folgten wir nach Südosten passierten dabei die Siedlung Willichslust und gelangten in die Ortschaft Langerwisch. In der Ortsmitte dann nach Süden weiter,




unter der BAB 10 hindurch bis Wildenbruch. Dann wieder auf Feldwegen am Ostufer des Grossen Seddiner See




und des Kähnsdorfer Sees vorbei bis Stücken. Hier dann Kaffeepause mit noch warmen Kirschkuchen.




Hinter Stücken tauchten wir wieder in ein Wald Wiesen und Sumpfgebiet ein. Rausgekommen sind wir in Stangenhagen. Hier machte ich einen Abstecher zum Pfefferfließ und folgte diesen am linken Ufer nach Süden.





























Der Weg war teilweise ordentlich zugewachsen. Über eine Brücke verließen wir den Pfefferfließ wieder und folgten jetzt den Klärteichwanderweg nach Süden weiter bis in die Ortschaft Hennickendorf.









_(Dorfkirche Hennickendorf mit Storchennest)_
In Hennickendorf bog ich nach Osten hin ab und folgte der Straße über Dobbrikow bis Nettgendorf. Ab dort dann weiter nach Süden, vorbei am Bauernsee bis nach Zülichendorf. Ab hier das letzte Stück, wie am Vortag auf der Rückfahrt bis zur Klinkenmühle zurück. Wo die Tour dann nach 95 km und 412 HM und dem Gruppenfoto beendet wurde.




Und am Abend gab es Wildgulasch satt)




Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gbkdgtbiuxdvwpdo


----------



## Kasebi (5. Juni 2014)

Schöne Touren die ihr da gemacht habt Udo. Brandenburg hat Rad- und Bikemäßig zwar nicht die Höhenmeter zu bieten aber von der Landschaft her ist es dort Top. Wobei der sand schlaucht teilweise mehr als ein Hammeranstieg.
 Eine kleine Berichtigung am Rande. Die Nonstop Umrundung auf dem 66 Seen  Weg durch Grege und Mete fand schon am 23./24. August 2008 statt. Es werden also schon 6 Jahre. Eine Leistung die bis heute nicht wiederholt wurde. Was mir aber auch imponiert ist der Support den checkb und Axl65 geleistet haben. Die sind ja auch ein paar Hundert Km mit dem Auto gefahren um immer wieder mit Verpflegung und Ausrüstung vor Ort zu sein. Ohne die beiden wäre das wohl nie so gut ausgegangen. Dazu gab's übrigens auch einen  Livebericht.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Schöne Touren die ihr da gemacht habt Udo. Brandenburg hat Rad- und Bikemäßig zwar nicht die Höhenmeter zu bieten aber von der Landschaft her ist es dort Top. Wobei der sand schlaucht teilweise mehr als ein Hammeranstieg.
> Eine kleine Berichtigung am Rande. Die Nonstop Umrundung auf dem 66 Seen  Weg durch Grege und Mete fand schon am 23./24. August 2008 statt. Es werden also schon 6 Jahre. Eine Leistung die bis heute nicht wiederholt wurde. Was mir aber auch imponiert ist der Support den checkb und Axl65 geleistet haben. Die sind ja auch ein paar Hundert Km mit dem Auto gefahren um immer wieder mit Verpflegung und Ausrüstung vor Ort zu sein. Ohne die beiden wäre das wohl nie so gut ausgegangen. Dazu gab's übrigens auch einen  Livebericht.


Genau kasebi, du sagst es. Und der 66 Seen Wanderweg steht immer noch auf meiner Agenda, aber nicht NonStop.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
der letzte Tag unserer Himmelfahrtstour 2014 brach an, das Frühstück hatte ich an diesem Sonntag schon für 07:30 Uhr bestellt. Reinhard1 und ich wollten den Zug in Klebitz um 12:15 Uhr in einer gemütlichen Fahrweise erreichen. Also war um 06:00 Uhr die Nacht vorbei, die Taschen und der Rucksack wurden gepackt, die Räder aus dem Abstellraum geholt in der Sonne zum aufwärmen abgestellt. Viel Gepäck hatten wir ja nicht für die Rücktour, es waren nur unsere Rucksäcke, die Taschen wurden von Jürgen und Micha wieder mit in die Heimat transportiert. Dann wurde gefrühstückt und um 07:50 Uhr starteten wir dann zum ersten Haltepunkt der DB auf dem Gebiet von Sachsen-Anhalt. Ab Gottsdorf wählte ich wieder den Wanderweg Langer Feldweg. 




_(es war aber noch ziemlich kühl an diesem Morgen)_




_(Ortsausgang Gottsdorf, Einstieg in den Wanderweg Langer Feldweg)_




_(Der Lange Feldweg)_




Der aber an diesem Morgen schön abgetrocknet war, ein gutes Vorwärtskommen war garantiert. In Zülichendorf blieb ich aber auf dem Wanderweg und folgte seinen Verlauf nach SW.




_(Das ist der Glockenturm von Zülichendorf)_














_(Hier hatten wir auf der Herfahrt die Zimmermannswiesen verlassen, da war es aber sehr sehr feucht gewesen)_
Aber an diesem Tag mussten wir nicht über die Zimmermannswiesen wie bei der Hinfahrt. Je weiter wir auf dem Weg fuhren, desto verwachsener wurde er.




Aber einmal mussten wir doch für ca. 50 Meter über die Zimmermannswiesen ausweichen. 




Ein riesengroßes Wasserloch versperrte unseren Weg. 




Hinter dem Hindernis ließ es sich dann aber wieder einigermaßen gut fahren. So gelangten wir dann nach 13,5 km in Bardenitz an 




und folgten ab hier den Brandenburgweg nach Süden bis Malterhausen. Von Malterhausen weiter über Lindow 




_(Dorfkirche Lindow)_




und Eckmannsdorf nach Kurzlipsdorf. Von hier waren es dann nur noch 3,2 km 














bis zum Haltepunkt Klebitz. Dank Rückenwind erreichten wir den Bahnsteig genau um 09:49 Uhr 




und konnten somit einen Zug früher nach Hause nehmen. 




Pünktlich um 10:15 Uhr rollte er auch ein. Bis nach Hause hatten wir in allen Zügen genügend Platz für uns und unsere Räder.









Um 12:36 Uhr war für mich in Merseburg die Zugfahrt zu Ende. 
Rückblickend auf die 5 Tage Himmelfahrtstour 2014 kann ich für mich sagen, es waren schöne und auch teilweise anstrengende Tage gewesen. Alle Etappen zusammen ergaben letztendlich eine Gesamtkilometerleistung von genau 333 km. Das Wetter hatte ab dem 2. Tag auch gepasst. Die Mitfahrer murrten nicht und folgten den Guide immer durch dick und dünn, was will man mehr. Ja und nach der Tour ist bekanntlich vor der Tour. Die ersten Ideen für Himmelfahrt 2015 habe ich schon, wird aber dann altersgerechter werden.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dxzcdmtreeddjtmn


----------



## soprano (7. Juni 2014)

Schöne Tour habt ihr da gemacht....lese generell immer gerne deine Tourberichte Udo, hoffe das wir auch mal ne Runde zusammen drehen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Juni 2014)

soprano schrieb:


> Schöne Tour habt ihr da gemacht....lese generell immer gerne deine Tourberichte Udo, hoffe das wir auch mal ne Runde zusammen drehen können


Sicherlich, fahre aber meistens in der Woche, weil das Wochenende für die Familie ist. Bin aber manchmal schon am Sonntag als Guide für das "White-Rock-Tourenteam" unterwegs. http://www.zweiradriese.de/cms_index.php?cms_selectedKat=52945b78bed84


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo Biker aus Merseburg und Umgebung,
am 22.06. findet die MZ-Radpartie statt. Die Radunion Halle e.V. wird wieder die Tourenbegleitung sicherstellen. Dazu werden noch Helfer benötigt. Der "Helferjob" soll wirklich nicht schwierig sein und ist ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse möglich.
Falls jemand als Helfer mitmachen will, im nachfolgenden Link das Formular der Helferliste http://www.sogosurvey.com/k/TsQWQWQsTsPsPsP


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
morgen um 10:00 Uhr Start ab Hafen Südfeldsee Großkayna zu einer kühlen Runde rund um den Geiseltalsee, nicht immer auf dem Rundweg.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
die Tour fand heute statt, aber nur in Teilen. Nachdem sich außer meinen Bikern aus Weißenfelser niemand weiter gemeldet hatte, wurde der Startpunkt Südfeldsee auf 09:00 Uhr verlegt. Um 08:08 Uhr startete ich in Richtung Großkayna bei Sonne pur. Ich schaute nur nach Süden und Südwesten, hätte ja auch mal lieber nach NW schauen sollen. Als ich dann um 08:45 Uhr am Hafen Südfeldsee eintraf, sah es über Weißenfels und den Burgenlandkreis sehr sehr dunkel aus.









Die ersten Blitze zeigten sich schon weit im Süden Richtung WSF. Da erreichte mich der Anruf von Jürgen, sie waren zu dritt und hatten das Südufer des Sees gerade erreicht, als es auch schon am Südufer zu regnen und blitzen anfing. Er teilte mit nur mit, dass sie in hoher Trittfrequenz zu der Vorgelbeobachtungsstation am Westufer unterwegs sind und dort Schutz suchen wollen, ich antwortete nur dass ich mich zur Straßenbrücke am Runstedter See aufmache und dort warten werde. Ich legte auf und fuhr Richtung Brücke, keine 100 Meter, aber da krachte und blitze es schon über und neben mir. Ich erhöhte die Trittfrequenz gewaltig, Puls stieg rasant an und erreichte gerade so die schützenden Brücke. Da ging dann auch schon die Welt unter.














Starkregen und Blitze am laufenden Band neben und über mir. Nun gegenüber meinen Mitfahrern die am Beobachtungspunkt untergekommen waren hatte ich es trocken. Dort waren die Bretter wohl etwas undicht und einen Blitzableiter hatte der Turm auch nicht, war er auch noch an dieser Stelle der höchste Punkt im Gelände. Ich hoffte nur dass ihnen nichts passiert. Nach einigen Minuten war der Spuk dann zu Ende. Die Gewitterfront befand sich jetzt über Merseburg und meine Mitfahrer hatten es auch mehr oder weniger nass überstanden, wie ich nach einem Telefonat erfuhr. Die Tour känzelte ich darauf hin und alle Beteiligten fuhren dann wieder zurück nach Hause, wo wir dann auch vor pünktlich dem nächsten Regenguß ankamen. Ich fuhr langsam hinter der Gewitterfront gen Merseburg immer von Bushaltestelle zu Bushaltestelle, man konnte ja nie wissen ob sich die Wetterfront noch umkehrt.
Aber die Tour wird nachgeholt.


----------



## Kasebi (11. Juni 2014)

Mensch da hattet ihr ja gerade noch mal Glück. Bei uns allerdings hat es heute Früh zwischen acht und neun mal gegrummelt und wenn man schnell hin und her gesprungen ist hat man auch mal zwei, drei Regentropfen abbekommen. Das war's aber auch schon. Zum Glück. Und es hat etwas "abgekühlt". Man kann leichter atmen.
Also bis dann
Axel


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Mensch da hattet ihr ja gerade noch mal Glück. Bei uns allerdings hat es heute Früh zwischen acht und neun mal gegrummelt und wenn man schnell hin und her gesprungen ist hat man auch mal zwei, drei Regentropfen abbekommen. Das war's aber auch schon. Zum Glück. Und es hat etwas "abgekühlt". Man kann leichter atmen.
> Also bis dann
> Axel


Ja kasebi, da hatten wir wirklich Glück gehabt. Dafür mache ich mich jetzt auf die Piste. Mich Bikemaus79 zu einer Tour eingeladen. Die Strecke darf ich aber bestimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
wie ich ja schon erwähnte, war ich heute Vormittag von Bikemaus79 zu einer Tour eingeladen worden. Die Strecke und Ziel durfte ich bestimmen. Ich traf Punkt 08:15 Uhr am Treffpunkt ein, 




wo wir dann auch sogleich über die Saalebrücke bei Schkopau Richtung Kollenbey fuhren. Ab hier dann auf dem Damm der Steinlache weiter Richtung Weiße Elster. Falls jemand seine Brille am Deich in Kollenbey verloren hat, ich habe sie auf die Absperrung gelegt, so wird sie besser gesehen. Auf dem Damm, der schon ordentlich mit Luzerne zugewachsen ist, 




kleine Biker so unter 10 Jahre haben hier dann schon ein Problem sie können sich dort schön verstecken und werden von den großen nicht mehr gesehen. Am Waldrand Burgliebenau bog ich vom Damm ab und fuhr nach Burgliebenau ab zur Gaststätte „Zur Grünen Aue“. Die aber nicht mehr existiert, schade war immer ein schöner Abschluss von Touren durch die Elsteraue. Anschließend weiter zur Weißen Elster bei Lochau und auf dem Radweg am rechten Ufer nach Westen bis zum Sperrwerk weiter. Hier bog ich nach Norden in die Ortschaft Döllnitz ab. Wir durchquerten den Goseort nach Norden hin zur neuen ICE-Strecke. Dann unterquerten wir die ICE-Trasse und gelangten in den Dieskauer Schlosspark. 




Unser nächstes Zwischenziel war der Reideradweg, den wir dann über Bruckdorf bis Kanena folgten. In Kanena dann an Urang Utan vorbei zum Südostufer des Hufeisensees. 




Der Hufeisensee zählt sicherlich zu einem der schönsten Gewässer um Halle zu mindestens, was das Wasser angeht. Als wir das Ufer erreichten, bekam ich einen kleinen Schock über die vielen Hinterlassenschaften der Badegäste am Ostufer. Müll und Unrat, soweit das Auge blicken kann. 









Ich kann mir nicht wahrlich vorstellen, wie man sich in diesem Dreck erholen soll. Also Leute, die ihr dort euren Müll einfach nach dem Baden liegen lasst, nehmt ihn bitte wieder mit nach Hause und verschandelt nicht den schönen Badesee. Der ja offiziell noch gar kein Badesee ist. 




Am saubersten war es am Nudistenabschnitt am Westufer, kein Müll. Unterwegs begegneten uns auf dem schmalen Pfad am Nordufer noch drei Studenten, die den Beginn der Semesterferien feiern wollten.
Der Einkaufswagen, vollgepackt mit Würste Einweggrill und isotonischen Getränken, schob sich wahrscheinlich nicht gerade bequem auf dem Weg. Weiter dann immer hart am Wasser 




bis zum Bootsclub und von dort dann weiter an den Messehallen vorbei in den Haldenbereich südlich Einkaufscentrum Bruckdorf. Auf den Pfaden 




gelangten wir dann zum Regattacentrum Osendorf und fuhren östlich der Reide bis nach Döllnitz zum Mühlgraben an der ehemaligen Mühle. 




Wir überquerten Mühlgraben und Weiße Elster auf den dortigen Brücken 




und folgten den Pfad auf den Damm in einem Bogen 




weiter bis zum Sperrwerk an der Weißen Elster südlich Döllnitz. Ab hier dann wieder zurück nach Schkopau auf dem Damm der Steinlache. 




Am Ende sind es dann doch noch gute 55 km geworden.
War eine schöne Vormittagstour mit einem sehr geringen Straßenanteil.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
am Mittwoch (18.06.) Treffpunkt Hafen Südfeldsee um 09:00 Uhr zu einer 7 oder sogar 8 Stempeltour.
Strecke: Mücheln- Kalzendorf-Herrmannseck-Ziegelrodaer Forst-Memleben-Nebra-Karsdorf-Burgscheidungen-Laucha. (7 Stempel)
ab Laucha entweder mit Burgenlandbahn und Hopperticket (4,50 €) zurück oder mit dem Bike über Gleina, dann 8 Stempel.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14891


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
benötigt jemand zur Ersatzteilgewinnung ein Garmin 60CSx? Defektes Display untere Hälfte, ansonsten noch funktionsfähig. Wenn ja soll er sich per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
am gestrigen Mittwoch, der auch noch der schönste Tag dieser Woche war, begab ich mich mit Reinhard1 und Jürgen aus WSF zu einer kleinen lockeren Altherrentour über 97 km.
Getroffen haben wir uns um 08:50 Uhr in Großkayna am Hafen des Südfeldsees.




Auf der Anfahrt begegnete ich noch zwei Pilger, die an diesem Tag bis Naumburg wollten, sie hatten sich ein wenig verlaufen. Ich wies ihnen dann den richtigen Weg, sie hatten aber keinen größeren Umweg gemacht. Da sich ja niemand mehr für die Tour gemeldet hatte, brauchten wir auch nicht bis 09:00 Uhr zu warten und starteten dann auch sogleich in Richtung Runstedter und Geiseltalsee.









Ich fuhr auf dem Rundweg am Südufer bis zum Hafen Braunsbedra. Jürgen holte sich im Info-Punkt seinen Stempel für den Radlerpass, derweil schauten wir uns, Reinhard1 und ich, den Baufortschritt der Seebrücke an. Die Beplankung und das Geländer sind schon angebracht, sieht gut aus. Hier kann man schon Mal einen Blick auf die Seebrücke werfen( http://webcam.braunsbedra.eu/wx.html ). Dann weiter auf dem oberen Rundweg nach Mücheln zur Stadtinformation, hier der zweite Stempel für Jürgen. Wir folgten dann den Lauf der Geisel bis zur Straße nach Schnellroda und folgten dieser bis zu den drei Windrädern auf Stahlstelzen. Ab hier führt ein Wirtschaftsweg in gerader Linie bis nach Kalzendorf, der am ICE-Osterbergtunnel endet. In Kalzendorf gab es dann in der dortigen Gaststätte den nächsten Stempel für Jürgen und Reinhard1.




_(Jürgen auf der Suche nach dem Radlerpass in den unergründlichen Tiefen des Rucksackes)_
Wir folgten der L177 nach Westen Richtung Steigra. Ca. 534 Meter hinter dem Ortsausgang befindet sich rechter Hand ein alter Wasserturm, gleich dahinter führt ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden, den folgten wir bis zum Ende. Am Ende bogen wir nach Westen ab und erreichten die B180 nördlich Steigra. Diese haben wir dann überquert und fuhren auf einen gut ausgebauten Wirtschaftsweg Richtung NW weiter. Der Weg führte uns durch eine Kirschallee mit mannshohem Gras.




Hier ist schon lange kein Bike mehr langgefahren, zu mindestens nicht seit dem Frühjahr, wo ich hier lang bin in den Ziegelrodaer Forst über Weißenschirmbach. Die Bäume hingen voll mit reifen Kirschen, die wieder niemand pflücken wird, eigentlich schade. Ich fuhr dann weiter parallel zu den Schmoner Hängen und über die Spielberger Höhe nach Norden bis zur Kreuzung der Wirtschaftswege an der Flugsicherungsanlage 2 km westlich Göritz. Hier wandte ich mich nach Westen und folgte den dortigen Wanderweg bis zum Rand des NSG Schmoner Busch. Auf der Serpentine ging es dann den Hang runter bis Niederschmon, dabei unterquerten wir noch die Brücke der ehemaligen Eisenbahnlinie Querfurt- Reinsdorf. Von Niederschmon weiter nach Westen bis Oberschmon. Im Tal des Schmoner Baches am westlichen Ortsausgang dann ein kurzer Verpflegungshalt in der dortigen Metzgerei.




Die Knackwurst schmeckte lecker mit den frischen Brötchen, sollte man schon einen Halt einplanen. Am linken Bachufer fuhr ich dann weiter nach Westen, passierte den Speicher Schmon,









eine Hochwasserschutzanlage und erreichte dann die Datschensiedlung mit Campingplatz Hermannseck. Hier ist ebenfalls eine Stempelstelle, die aber leider an diesem Tag gegen 11:40 Uhr nicht besetzt war.
Die Hüter des Stempels waren zum Einkaufen unterwegs, wie uns ein Campingplatzgast mitteilte. War zwar bedauerlich aber nicht zu ändern, so machten wir uns weiter









durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst auf dem Himmelscheibenweg. Wir folgten der Waldautobahn, auch Finkenstraße genannt, nach SW bis zur Kreuzung Kohlenstraße-Wendelsteinstraße. Hier bog an diesem Tag nich nach Süden ab, um dem Himmelsscheibenweg weiter zu folgen, sondern fuhr geradeaus weiter auf der Wendelsteinstraße nach SW. Nach genau 979 Metern zweigt eine WAB (mit Langes Gestell in der Karte gekennzeichnet)




_(Das Lange Gestell)_
nach SO ab deren Verlauf ich weiter folgte.




Hier im Forst hatten wir wenigstens seit langer Zeit wieder Schatten, unsere Haut hat sich sicherlich darüber gefreut. Es ging genau 3 km Schnurgeradeaus. Nach 3 km stößt auch der Himmelsscheibenweg auf das Lange Gestell und genau an dieser Stelle geht ein Wanderweg (Lodentrifft) nach Süden ab,




den ich dann auch folgte. Der Weg führte uns hügelabwärts, von Bergen kann man ja im Ziegelrodaer Forst wohl noch nicht sprechen, bis zum Waldrand des Ziegelrodaer Forst. Am Waldrand bog ich auf den Wanderweg nach SO ab














und folgte diesen am Rande des Forstes bis in Höhe des Weinberges, so ungefähr 1,2 km. Man muss schon aufpassen, dass man den versteckten Pfad der zum oberen Rand des Weinberges führt nicht verpasst. Zwischen Weinbergzaun und Pflaumenhecke ging es dann wieder hügelabwärts,




_(Reinhard1 gab es dann auf und schob dann auch mit uns)_
aber knappe 100 Meter geschoben, fahren leider unmöglich.




_(Panoramablick nach NW vom Weinberg, am Horizonz der Kyffhäuser)_
Dann aber weiter runter bis zur alten Straße von Wendelstein nach Memleben. Auf dieser dann bis zum Kloster Memleben, hier wieder eine Stempelstelle und Stempel für uns drei. Vom Kloster Memleben fuhren wir dann auf den Unstrutradweg




_(Die Unstrut von der Brücke Memleben in Richtung Osten  nach Wangen)_




_(Unstrutradweg kurz vor Wangen)_
über Wangen, Nebra, Reinsdorf bis zur Kanustation nach Karsdorf, hier befindet sich ebenfalls eine Stempelstelle. Aber bevor wir weiter fuhren gab es erst einmal ein isotonisches Getränk.









Wir hatten auch Gesellschaft eines Olympiasiegers im Marothonlaufen, und zwar von 1976 und 1980. Herr Waldemar Cierpinski war dabei die Strecke für den Himmelscheibenlauf, am 21.06. auszumessen und zu kennzeichnen. Nach dem Auffüllen unseres Flüssigkeitshaushaltes weiter auf dem Unstrutradweg nach Burgscheidungen, im Schloss ist ebenfalls eine Stempelstelle.




_(Die Stempelstelle befindet sich im Kaffee Cosel)_




_(Blick vom Schloss über den Schlosspark nach Norden)_
Da ich es nicht mehr bis zur Abfahrt des Zuges in Laucha um 14:28 Uhr schaffen würde, konnte ich das letzte Stück bis Laucha etwas ruhiger angehen. Gleich hinter der Unstrutbrücke befindet sich die Gaststätte „Schifferklause“, hier gab es dann den letzten Stempel auf unserer 97 km-Tour, dazu noch Kuchen und ein alkoholfreies Weizen aus Apolda. So schafften wir dann ganz bequem die Burgenlandbahn




_(Die alte Stadtmauer von Laucha)_
um 15:28 Uhr und fuhren mit dem Hopperticket einfache Fahrt nach WSF und Merseburg zurück.
Es war eine schöne warme Tour, mit Sonnenbrand auf den Unterarmen bei mir, dazu noch 516 HM bei einem, doch noch für uns alte Herren ordentlichen Schnitt von 17 km/h.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=auwwclzetqlehtkc


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 02.07. eine lockere Tour von Niedertrebra über Eberstedt-Auerstedt-Bad Sulza- Groß und Kleinheringen- Bad Kösen Saaleradweg bis WSF/ Merseburg.
Treffpunkt 1: 09:20 Uhr Bahnhof Leuna-Werke Nord dann mit Hopperticket einfache Fahrt bis Niedertrebra
Treffpunkt 2: 09:50 Uhr Bahnhof Leißling
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14891


----------



## Udo1 (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
nach dem Urlaub, wo Radfahrverbot herrschte, habe ich heute eine gemütliche Tour mit 4 Mitfahrern durchgeführt. Es waren mit dabei Reinhard1, viertinstanz und Peter aus WSF, sowie Harti und ich aus Merseburg.
Als Strecke habe ich eine leichte Strecke gewählt die heute mal zu 100% asphalthaltig war. Das ermutigte Reinhard1 und Peter die heutige Tour mit dem RR zu fahren. Harti und ich fuhren um 09:10 Uhr gemeinsam nach zum Bahnhof Leuna Nord, da von dort das Hopperticket einfache Fahrt genau bis Niedertrebra ausreichte. Die Weißenfelser stiegen in Leißling in das vordere Radabteil ein.
Bei Austieg sah ich, dass viertinstanz aus WSF ebenfalls heute mit dem RR dabei war.









Vom Bahnhof in Niedertrebra fuhren wir dann zur Ilm runter und folgten den Ilmradweg bis zur Mühle in Eberstedt,









dort befindet sich eine Stempelstelle für den Radlerpass. Reinhard1 und ich holten uns den Stempel, bevor wir am Ortsausgang den Ilmradweg verließen und nach Norden, den hügelaufwärts in Richtung Auerstedt weiterfuhren. Reinhard1 und Harti zeigten uns, in welchem Tempo man Anstiege hochfahren soll, sie waren sogleich entschwunden.




Wir Verbliebenen drei sahen das locker und pedallierten gemächlich hoch.









Dan ging es aber rasant nach Auerstedt runter, wo sie dann nur noch mein Rücklicht sahen. Im Schlosshotel Auerstedt holten wir uns einen weiteren Stempel, machten einen kleinen Abstecher in den Schlossgarten














und fuhren dann am linken Ufer des Emsenbaches in Richtung Bad Sulza weiter. In Bad Sulza angekommen führte ich meine Mitfahrer zur Therme hoch, in der dortigen Rezeption gab es den nächsten Stempel,




dann noch ein Foto vor Schiller und Goethe mit viertinstanz




bevor wir runter zur Ilm an den Bratwurststand weiterfuhren. Am Ilmufer Bad Sulza, gegenüber der Saline, dann noch eine echte Thüringer Bratwurst














bevor wir uns wieder auf dem Ilmradweg Richtung Saale machten. Auf dem Stück musste ich permanent die Geschwindigkeit drosseln, da meine RR-Fahrer nicht mehr hinterherkamen, die Wurst lag ihnen wohl noch quer im Magen und drückte auf die Oberschenkel.




Von Großheringen dann weiter auf dem Saaleradweg nach Kleinheringen, hier war die Stempelstelle heute erst ab 17:00 Uhr geöffnet, schade aber nicht zu ändern. Wird wohl nochmal eine MTB-Tour dorthin geben in den nächsten Wochen. Also weiter nach Bad Kösen zur Stadtinfo, Stempelstelle und dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis zur Hennebrücke in Naumburg. Hier noch ein Gruppenfoto,




bevor ich mich mit Harti von meinen drei WSF-Mitfahrern verabschiedete, die jetzt sicherlich froh waren ihr gemächliches RR-Tempo bis WSF weiterfahren zu können.




Harti und ich fuhren dann über die Saale nach Markröhlitz und von dort zum Luftschiff, wo wir auf den Pilgerweg trafen




und folgten diesen dann bis Merseburg.
Es war eine schöne lockere Tour, mit wieder einmal netten Mitfahrern, wo zwar die RR-Fahrer nicht ganz das Tempo von einem 29 ziger und 28 ziger Tourenrad mithalten konnten, aber sie können ja noch üben und das Wetter hat auch gepasst.
Euch eine schöne Woche bis nächste Woche zu einer MTB-Tour.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=glrpatovzcrqkuhe


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 09.07. lockere Tour von Röblingen am See- Aseleben-Süd.- und Westufer Süßer See- Oberrißdorf-Hedersleben (Lawekequelle)- Laweke Wanderweg- Dederstedt- Elbitz- Räther- Höhnstedt- Langenbogen- Köllme- Dölauer Heide- Saaleradweg- Hafenbahnradweg in Halle- Ammendorf Bahnhof
An,. und Abfahrt mit DB und Länderticket/ Hopperticket.
Treffpunkt 1: Weißenfels Bahnhof um 09:00 Uhr Gleis 3
Treffpunkt 2: Merseburg 09:15 Bahnhof Haupteingang
Halle Abfahrt um 10:04 Uhr Gleis 4
Start in Röblingen am See um 10:25 Uhr
Länge der Strecke: 58,2 km und 437 HM
Bikeempfehlung: MTB
Rückfahrt mit DB ab Halle Ammendorf.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14891


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo, kann denn  diese Mittwochstour auch Dienstagstour heißen( 8.7.) ?
Bis dahin hab ich mein MTB auch wieder fahrtüchtig.
Wann und wo findet denn diesen Monat das Griltreffen statt?
Meine freien Arbeitstage wären da: 7./13.- 17./  25.-27.7. .
LG


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juli 2014)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo, kann denn  diese Mittwochstour auch Dienstagstour heißen( 8.7.) ?
> Bis dahin hab ich mein MTB auch wieder fahrtüchtig.
> Wann und wo findet denn diesen Monat das Griltreffen statt?
> Meine freien Arbeitstage wären da: 7./13.- 17./  25.-27.7. .
> LG


Hallo Bonsaibikerin,
klar würde es auch am 08.07. gehen, aber wir warten noch, da für diesen Tag in der heutigen Vorschau Regen angesagt ist.
Termin für das Juligrillen könnte der 17. oder der 25.07. sein.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (4. Juli 2014)

Supi, dann warten wir auf besseres Wetter.
Mir ist der 17.7.  lieber. Ab 19.15 Uhr, da Andi Spätschicht hat. Nun fehlt noch der Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo, findet die Tour am 8.7. statt oder fahren wir eine kleine Heimrunde( Geiseltal)
LG


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juli 2014)

Nein die Tour findet morgen nicht statt, geht leider nicht. Aber eine kleine Heimrunde zwischen den Regenschauern werde ich machen. Geiseltal wäre O.K. aber der Start wird nicht vor 10:00 Uhr sein. Kurzfristige SMS/Threma wegen Treffpunkt und Zeit wäre angebracht.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juli 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch, den 09.07. lockere Tour von Röblingen am See- Aseleben-Süd.- und Westufer Süßer See- Oberrißdorf-Hedersleben (Lawekequelle)- Laweke Wanderweg- Dederstedt- Elbitz- Räther- Höhnstedt- Langenbogen- Köllme- Dölauer Heide- Saaleradweg- Hafenbahnradweg in Halle- Ammendorf Bahnhof
> .......


Fällt leider aus, habe gerade das Regenradar für morgen gesehen, Regen ohne Ende in unserer Region, dass muss dann nicht sein.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juli 2014)

Wetter sieht zur Zeit ja sehr Bescheiden aus. Werde, wenn es bis Mittag nicht noch regnen sollte, eine kleine schnelle Runde um den großen See machen. Werde um 12:00 Uhr starten und gegen 12:35 in Frankleben am See in Höhe der Schutzhütte sein. Falls noch jemand Lust hat nicht allein um den See zu fahren sollte er dann so um 12:30 bis 12:40 Uhr am See in Frankleben sein.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juli 2014)

Es regnet und regnet. Wird wohl sobald nicht aufhören. Aber mit dem Bike und Regenschirm in der Hand ist auch nicht so prikelnd. Werde mal bis zum Mittag warten.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
die Tour vom 09.07. wird am 16.07. nachgeholt. 09:10 Uhr Treffpunkt in Merseburg Bahnhof, oder um 09:10 Uhr Abfahrt Großkorbetha für die Teilnehmer aus Weißenfels, dann mit Hopperticket Ziel ist Amsdorf.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14891


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
mein Rad befindet sich gerade in der Werkstatt
Wenn alles gut geht darf ich es morgen wieder abholen.
Dann komme ich gern mit und bin am Mittwoch pünktlich am Bhf Merseburg.
LG


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2014)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Rad befindet sich gerade in der Werkstatt
> Wenn alles gut geht darf ich es morgen wieder abholen.
> Dann komme ich gern mit und bin am Mittwoch pünktlich am Bhf Merseburg.
> LG


*Treffpunkt ist um 09:10 Uhr am Bahnhof Gleis 1 Ticketautomat.* Ab heute kein Schienenersatztverkehr mehr.


----------



## Jsiak (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Udo,

fahre bereits ab Halle vor und stoße dann ab Bahnhof Amsdorf zu Euch dazu. Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2014)

Jsiak schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> fahre bereits ab Halle vor und stoße dann ab Bahnhof Amsdorf zu Euch dazu. Gruß Matthias


Fahre lieber bis Bahnhof Röblingen am See, der Zug hält nicht in Amsdorf, wie ich gerade festgestellt habe. Er trifft um 10:23 Uhr mit uns in Röblingen ein.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (15. Juli 2014)

Ich bin pünktlich am Bhf


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
heute fand endlich die verschobene LAWEKE-Tour statt. Mit dabei waren Reinhard1 und Jürgen aus WSF, sowie Bonsaibikerin und ich als Guide.
Start war am Bahnhof Röblingen am See. Wir trafen uns alle im Zug nach Halle mit Hopperticket funktioniert es ja bestens.





Um 10:23 Uhr trafen wir in Röblingen am See ein und fuhren nach dem finden der Satteliten auch gleich los auf der Straße




durch den Salzigen See bis Aseleben zum Strand-Hotel, hier gab es den ersten Stempel für dem Radlerpass 2014. Begrüßt wurden wir von einem Kümmerlingblumentopf am Eingang des Hotels.




Man muss schon ordentlich getrunken haben, um den Topf herstellen zu können.
Danach einen kurzen Abstecher zum Seeufer,




bevor wir auf den Radweg am Südufer bis Wormsleben am Westufer weiterfuhren.









Wormsleben wurde auf dem Lutherweg durchquert. Nach 800 Meter erreichten wir den Punkt, wo Luther am 28.01.1546 gar jämmerlich fror.




Ungefähr 68 Meter hinter dem kalten Ort bogen wir vom Lutherweg ab und folgten einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden durch das Nonnental.



















Diese Ecke kannte ich noch nicht, war also gespannt, was uns in dieser Gegend so alles erwartet. Der Weg zog sich von Nord nach Westen bis zu einer Wegekreuzung. Ich schlug den Weg nach Norden ein, es ging zuerst leicht hügelaufwärts,




aber je weiter wir fuhren umso steiler wurde es dann.




Von der Höhe hatten wir einen schönen Blick auf Eisleben.




Wir folgten den Weg weiter nach Norden und gelangten so zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Oberrißdorf. Die Straße wurde nach Norden hin auf der Straße Am Gethfeld überquert bis zur Höhe.




Auf der Höhe wandte ich mich nach Osten und folgte den Wirtschaftsweg




bis nach Hedersleben in das Sumpfgebiet der Laweke.









Hier dann eine erste Rast. Nach der Rast weiter auf einen Trail durch das Feuchtgebiet




und durch den Ort bis zum nordöstlichen Ortsausgang. Dort bogen wir von der Straße die nach Schwittersdorf führt ab und folgten den ausgeschilderten Wanderweg grüner Querbalken









nach Osten bis Dederstedt. Am südlichen Ortsausgang von Dederstedt querten wir die Laweke und folgten ihren Lauf auf dem Südufer durch das Laweketal nach Osten.














Nach 1.2 km wechselten wir auf das Nordufer und folgten der Laweke bis Elbitz, wo wir wieder auf das Südufer wechselten und weiter nach Osten durch das Tal rollten.









Nach 1,2 km gabelte sich der Weg nach Norden und Süden. Wir folgten den Weg nach Norden hügelaufwärts









und verließen somit das Laweketal. Nach gut 1 km erreichten wir Rather und folgten den Weg nach Süden bis Höhnstedt, wo es in der dortigen Gaststätte




den Stempel Nummer 2 für den heutigen Tag gab. Hier stärkten wir uns mit einem isotonischen Getränk und ein paar Wiener. Den Ort verließen wir auf der Langenbogener Straße nach Südosten. Die Fahrt ging durch die Obstplantage









und endete nach einer schönen Abfahrt im Tal am Harzvorlandradweg. Ich folgte den Weg









nach Osten bis Köllme. Am östlichen Ortsausgang verließen wir die Straße und stiegen erst mal vom Rad, war doch etwas zu steil für unser Alter.




Auf der Höhe angekommen folgten wir den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Osten




bis zum westlichen Ortseingang von Lieskau. Hier bog ich dann nach Süden ab und folgte den Wanderweg und Wirtschaftsweg am Westrand des Ortes bis zum Waldrand.




Hier stieß ich auf den E11 und folgte diesen weiter nach Osten in die Dölauer Heide. Nach einigen 100 Metern stießen wir auf die Salzmünder Straße. Der heutige Tag hatte bis hierher ganz schön geschlaucht, warm und schwül, so entschloss ich mich auf der Straße bis Eislebener Hallesche Straße in Nietleben weiter zufahren. Weiter dann auf der Halleschen Straße nach Osten, durch den großen Park südlich des Saugrabens




weiter nach Osten bis zum ehemaligen Stasigebäude. Von dort wieder nach Süden über die Elisabethbrücke und dann hinter der Saale zum Holzplatz ab gebogen. Hier gelangten wir auf die alte Hafenbahntrasse und folgten dieser bis Böllberg. Auf dem Böllberger Weg und der Kaiserslautener Straße weiter bis nach Ammendorf, wo für Reinhard1 und Jürgen die Tour beendet war. Sie hatten dann noch gute 8 Minuten Zeit um zum Bahnhof zu kommen und mit dem Zug weiter bis Weißenfels zu fahren. Bonsaibikerin und ich folgten den schlimmsten Radweg im Saalekreis –Radweg an der B91- bis Merseburg. Der Radweg ist ein Schlauchfresser, so hatten wir natürlich auch noch einen Schlauchwechsel nach dem passieren der Brücke über die Weiße Elster. Bonsaibikerin sah man die Erfahrung von etlichen Schlauchwechsel der letzten Jahre auf diesem Teilstück an.




Ruckzuck hatte sie den Schaden behoben. Nun mit Kartuschen geht es ja auch schneller. Nach 66 km und 839 HM waren wir dann am Ziel in Merseburg angekommen.
Es war wieder eine super Tour mit netten Mitfahrern, das Wetter hat auch gepasst, hätte aber ein wenig kühler sein können.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lupprudfbouxhrdv


----------



## Jsiak (16. Juli 2014)

Schöne Tour!   Schade, hoffentlich klappt es demnächst einmal


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
gestern am frühen Abend in der Abendsonne über dem Geiseltalsee trafen sich einige Brustgurtfahrer zum obligatorischen Monatsgrillen am Aussichtsturm in Stöbnitz.
Das Wetter war super, einige Segler auf dem See standen still und warteten auf Wind. Entnervt fuhren sie dann mit dem Hilfsmotor in die Marina Mücheln zurück.
Aber bei uns oben am Aussichtspunkt mit Blick über den See wehte eine leicht Brise, genau richtig um das Grillgut schön langsam garen zu lassen.






Leffith musste allerdings auch ein wenig die Luftzufuhr verbessern.
Bei angenehmen Gesprächen rund ums biken klang der Abend dann bei herrlichem Sonnenuntergang aus.
Also dann bis zum August, schaut dann Mal in eure Terminkalender.


----------



## hallunke (22. Juli 2014)

Letzte Woche musste ich ja noch arbeiten, doch die Beschreibung eurer Mittwochstour hat mir total gefallen. Heute hatte ich frei, also wurde die Strecke nachgefahren. Udo bietet ja neben super Beschreibungen auch immer einen Streckendatei an, die man sich auf sein jeweiliges System importieren kann.
Also dann los, per Bahn nach Röblingen und da die erste Überraschung beim losfahren: Bei importierten Daten geht die Sprachnavigation nicht (ich nutze komoot auf dem Handy). Also Kopfhörer gleich wieder eingepackt und dann alle 200m das Handy aus der Hosentasche kramen (so kam auch die Fahrzeit zusammen).

Aber sonst: Udo baldowert super Touren aus, dafür erst mal *fünf dicke Daumen*! Es sind auch mal kürzere Straßenpassagen dabei, doch nach 200... 300m ist man immer wieder da, wo man als Moutainbiker hingehört, auf herrlichen Wald-, Feld- und Schotterwegen. Große Klasse, so liebe ich es. Dann noch paar deftige Anstiege und prima Aussichten... ich bin einfach rundum zufrieden. Meine Bilder muss ich ja nun nicht alle noch einstellen, die sind ja schon durch Udos Beschreibung bekannt, höchstens zwei Beweisfotos von heute:








Ach ja, Wetter war prima, schöne Sonne, bloß heftiger Wind. Nur gut dass es auch mal bergauf geht, das lässt den Wind vergessen, bzw. ab und zu mal ein Maisfeld Windschatten bietet.
Also vielen Dank an Udo für seine herrlichen Tourvorschläge!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2014)

hallunke schrieb:


> ... Heute hatte ich frei, also wurde die Strecke nachgefahren.
> Also dann los, per Bahn nach Röblingen und da die erste Überraschung beim losfahren: Bei importierten Daten geht die Sprachnavigation nicht (ich nutze komoot auf dem Handy). Also Kopfhörer gleich wieder eingepackt und dann alle 200m das Handy aus der Hosentasche kramen (so kam auch die Fahrzeit zusammen).
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


Bei Lidl gab es letzte Woche Halterung und Tasche für Smartphone für rund 5 €. Hab mir eine geholt, die hatten auch die Übergröße für mein
N7000.
Na dann muss ich mich ja mal wieder aufmachen zu einer neuen Tour im Umkreis von Halle und Eisleben.


----------



## hallunke (22. Juli 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Bei Lidl gab es letzte Woche Halterung und Tasche für Smartphone für rund 5 €.


Hm, ja, hab ich gesehen. Aber irgendwie hab ich immer keine Lust noch mehr Zeug ans Rad zu hängen. Bisher bin ich ja mit Kopfhörern gut klargekommen. Morgen bin ich übrigens wieder nicht da, werde in Stuttgart beim renovieren helfen. Doch nächste Woche hätte ich diverse Tage zu verplanen...
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
am 30.07. eine lockere Rentner/Pensionärstour von WSF bzw. Merseburg zum Petersberg. 
Treffpunkt in Merseburg: Eingang Südpark an der B91 um 10:00 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14953
Also wer Lust hat sollte um 10:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2014)

@Bikermario,
du kommst am 30. wirklich mit?


----------



## hallunke (25. Juli 2014)

30ster passt mir gut, da werde ich sicher auch mitwollen. Anmeldung erfolgt noch.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 30.07. eine lockere Rentner/Pensionärstour von WSF bzw. Merseburg zum Petersberg.
> Treffpunkt in Merseburg: Eingang Südpark an der B91 um 10:00 Uhr
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14953
> Also wer Lust hat sollte um 10:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.


Also das Wetter sieht ja für morgen nicht schlecht aus.
Genau wie heute, lt. Wetterbericht sollte es ja heute leicht regnen, dann wird es morgen sicherlich genau so sein, kein Regen.
Falls es doch regnen sollte verschiebe ich die Tour auf den Donnerstag gleiche Zeit und gleicher Treffpunkt.


----------



## kalihalde (29. Juli 2014)

Für die morgige Tour wünsche ich euch viel Spaß.
Falls ihr noch zwei Routenvorschläge für die Fahrt vom "Berg" benötigt, Ritter Runkel hat sich hier mal als Tourguide versucht.



Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2014)

Danke Kalihalde für den Tip,
*aber die Tour fällt heute ins Wasser. *
Es ist Unwetterwarnung für den Saalekreis angesagt worden.
Werde die Tour dann wohl morgen gleicher Ort und gleiche Zeit machen.
Ach ja ist schon eine schöne Strecke die RR gemacht hat. Bin die beim ersten Mal verkehrt rum gefahren, war auch schön aber nicht so schnell.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 30.07. eine lockere Rentner/Pensionärstour von WSF bzw. Merseburg zum Petersberg.
> Treffpunkt in Merseburg: Eingang Südpark an der B91 um 10:00 Uhr
> Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14953
> Also wer Lust hat sollte um 10:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.


_*Start morgen 10:00 Uhr gleicher Treffpunkt wie er am 30.07. geplant war.*_


----------



## Udo1 (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
heute startete ich mit Hupsi und Reinhard1 aus WSF, sowie Holger und Hallunke aus Halle zu der gestern ausgefallenen Tour WSF/Merseburg-Petersberg.
Pünktlich um 09:53 Uhr, also noch vor dem offiziell ausgeschriebenen Startbeginn 10:00 Uhr, konnten wir vom Eingang Südpark in Merseburg losfahren. Da ich leider den Akku meiner Kamera vor Fahrtantritt nicht überprüft hatte, konnte ich heute auch leider keine Eindrücke der Tour im Bild festhalten._ (Habe aber gerade die Bilder von Hallunke erhalten und werde sich jetzt hinzufügen)




_
Hallunke und Holger waren die ersten am Treffpunkt_.




Als letzter traf der Guide mit leeren Akku in der Kamera ein._
Die Truppe führte ich dann durch Merseburg an der Klia entlang bis zur Neumarktbrücke 
über die Saale. Dahinter dann weiter zur Schleuse, über den Kanal bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Meuschau. Von dort weiter nach Lössen und auf dem Radweg zw. Wallendorfer See und ehemaliger Kiesgrube weiter nach Burgliebenau. 









Wir überquerten die Weiße Elster und rollten dann in Döllnitz ein. Nördlich Döllnitz, Einfahrt zur Deponie Lochau ging es nach Norden in den Dieskauer Park.
Hallunke machte an einigen Aussichtspunkten Ausführungen zur Geschichte der Anlage.














_(Das japanische Teehaus im Dieskauer Schlosspark)_
Danach dann weiter zum Osttor, wo jeder Neuling mindestens einmal den Klöppel betätigt haben sollte. Was für uns heute hupsi übernahm.




Jetzt führte uns der Weg weiter auf dem Reideradweg zum Affen in Kanena.




Mit einem kleinen Schlenker waren wir wieder auf dem Radweg und fuhren weiter gen Norden über Büchdorf bis Stichelsdorf. 




_(Herr Strauß begrüßte uns am Eingang von Stichelsdorf)_
Hier überquerten wir die B100 und etwas weiter nördlich dann noch BAB14. Hinter der BAB14, ca. 400 Meter, bog ich dann nach Norden auf einen Feldweg ab, der uns bis Maschwitz führte. Ab Maschwitz zum nördlichen Ortsausgang weiter und auf der Straße weiter nach Oppin. Oppin durchquerten wir auf der Friedensstraße nach NW hin. Es ging vorbei am Naturdenkmal Winterlindenallee zum nordwestlichen Ortsausgang. Auf den jetzt folgenden Wirtschaftsweg immer nach, grobe Richtung, Norden














_(Der Petersberg schon in guter Sichtweite)_
weiter bis Kütten. Vor Kütten noch ein kurzer Halt. 




Dann durch den Ort weiter auf den Lutherweg zum Museum Petersberg. 




_(Die Dorfkirche von Kütten)_
Vorher mussten wir noch bei Hupsi am vorderen Reifen eine Notreparatur mit Kabelbinder durchführen.




Der Schlauch wollte unbedingt den Himmel sehen. Am Museum holten Reinhard1 und ich den Stempel für unseren Radlerpass.
Ich entschloss mich jetzt mit hupsi und Reinhard1 auf der Straße nach Wallwitz zum Bahnhof zu fahren, wer weiß, wie weit er noch so weiter fahren kann. Also Tourende am Museum, wie verabschiedeten uns von Hallunke und Holger, die noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Kloster und zum Bismarkturm machten und danach nach Halle zurück sind.
Wie ich erfuhr mit einen kleinen Platten am Hinterrad von Hallunke.
Auf der Straße ging es dann zügig bis zum Bahnhof, wo wir den Zug um 13:28 Uhr schafften.
Mir hat es Spaß gemacht. Es waren dann von Merseburg bis Wallwitz 48 km und 542 HM. Die Temperatur hat gepasst. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern noch ein schönes Wochenende, bis demnächst mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Nachfolgend noch die Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (31. Juli 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...verabschiedeten uns von Hallunke und Holger, die per pedes nach Halle zurück sind...


nö nö, per pedes nicht, wir sind schon noch etwas mit den Rädern gefahren.
Nachdem Ihr zu dem Zug enteilt seid, machten wir noch einen Abstecher auf den Petersberg (Holger war als Hallenser noch NIE in dem Kloster - ich vermute sogar noch nie auf dem Berg), mit Besichtigung des Klosters











und Aufstieg auf den Bismarckturm (war heute möglich).











Schöne Aussicht hat man da oben.
Wieder unten im Dorf mussten wir erst mal Holgers Bremse etwas richten, die quietschte mächtig. Dann ging es durch den Küttener Busch nach Süden. Auf dem Schotterstück hinter der A14 machte dann noch der Schlauch in meinem Hinterrad schlapp... Der neue Schlauch war recht schnell drin, wollte sich aber absolut nicht aufpusten lassen (ladenneu!!!) Meist habe ich noch einen zweiten dabei, also noch einmal das schöne Spiel.





wenigstens gab es Schatten beim Basteln,
und siehe diesmal konnte ich nach schon 321 Zügen meiner kleinen Luftpumpe den Heimweg antreten. Vorbei an Seeben, 






Franzosenstein, Halle-Trotha, dann Riveufer und Hafenbahntrasse bis zu dem 






Biergarten Böllberger Weg (der auch in meinem Avatar verewigt ist), natürlich nach einer isotonischen Sporterfrischung (Avatar) noch die 25 Schritte nach Hause.
Bei uns war es noch Halle - Merseburg dazu, dann noch Petersberg - Halle: laut Fahrradtacho 80,47 km und 4:34 Stunden (ohne Pausen). Coole Tour, mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht.

Bis demnächst also und
viele Grüße Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (1. August 2014)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
am Dienstag, den 05.08. geht es auf dem Leipzig-Berlin Radweg bis Bad Düben und dann von Bad Düben an der Mulde entlang, Südufer, bis Delitzsch. Gesamt ca. 67 km.
Ab Delitzsch mit DB zurück.
Da das Hopperticket von Delitzsch bis WSF nicht reicht muss also das MDV-Ticket herhalten.
Das bedeutet nicht ab Weißenfels/Mer pedallierend, sondern erst ab Startpunkt Hauptbahnhof Leipzig.
*Mit MDV-Ticket ab WSF um 07:26 Uhr Gleis 1*
Ich steige in Großkorbetha dazu um 07:33 Uhr, Gleis 3.
Ankunft in Leipzig Hauptbahnhof 08:10 Uhr
Von Leipzig Hauptbahnhof Westeingang auf dem Radweg bis Bad Düben, ca. 38 km.
Von Bad Düben bis Delitzsch, auf der Südseite der Mulde ca. 28 km.
Von Delitzsch mit Zug zurück nach Mer/WSF über Halle.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14953


----------



## kalihalde (1. August 2014)

Schöne Berichte und Fotos, Udo1 und hallunke .

Fetten Respekt für die MacGyver-artige Reparatur des Mantels.






Der schöne Skinwall-Reifen . Falls Sportsfreund Hupsi sich der alten Schlappen entledigen möchte, ich könnte sie für ihn "entsorgen".

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Wurzelspeichung


----------



## hallunke (1. August 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> P.S. Wurzelspeichung


...ist mir auch erst richtig aufgefallen, als ich die Bilder genauer ansah. Hat was!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2014)

Hallo,
hier ein kleiner Tourbericht von der heutigen Tour von Leipzig auf dem Berlin-Leipzig-Radweg nach Bad Düben und von dort auf dem Mulderadweg linkes Muldeufer bis zur Goitzsche. Weiter am Lober-Leine-Kanal und am Westrand des StOÜbPl der Uffz.-Schule Delitzsch bis nach Delitzsch unterer Bahnhof entlang. 
Es waren über 400 Lebensjahre heute auf der Tour vertreten.
Reinhard1, Jürgen und Peter aus WSF, Harti vom Merseburger Radverein und ich als Guide aus Merseburg, so wie Hallunke aus Halle und Holger2610 aus Leipzig.
Harti und ich sind um 06:36 Uhr mit DB und MDV-Tagesticket 5 Personen nach WSF, dort stießen die drei Weißenfelser dazu und dann ging es mit dem Zug von WSF um 07:26 Uhr nach Leipzig Hauptbahnhof. Am Gleis 6 erwarteten uns schon um 08:10 Uhr Holger 2610 und Hallunke. 




Gegen 08:17 Uhr war dann der Start vom Bahnhof Leipzig Busparkplatz an der Ostseite des Gebäudes. 
Ich folgte den offiziellen Track von der Berlin-Leipzig Web-Seite und hielt mich natürlich an den Radwegeschildern. Zuerst am Bahnhof auf der Sachsenseite nach Norden zur B6,




dann auf dem Radweg an der B6 weiter zur B2 und auf dieser dann nach Norden wo wir in Höhe der Rackwitzer Straße wieder auf die B6 trafen und deren Verlauf bis zur Adenauerallee 6 folgten. Hier bog ich dann nach Norden ab und folgte den Weg am westlichen Rand des Mariannenparkes weiter nach Norden.




Hier ist der Berlin-Leipzig-Radweg identisch mit dem Verlauf des Partheradweges. Aber erst mal ein kurzer Halt am Rand des Parkes zum Richten der Anzugsordnung. 




Der Radweg führte jetzt immer am rechten Ufer der Parthe nach Norden. Es ging durch den Abtnauendorferpark, der Weg war mit kleinen und auch sehr großen und tiefen Wasserlöchern gespickt.




Wir tangierten das Naturbad Nordost in Thekla. 




Bei Plösen überquerten wir die Parthe und fuhren am nördlichen Ufer in einem etwas größeren Abstand zur Parthe weiter nach NO, dabei wurde die BAB 14 unterquert, so gelangten wir nach Plassig-Portitz. 




Ab Ortsausgang entfernten wir uns von der Parthe und fuhren nach NO weiter bis Merkwitz, jetzt auf Nebenstraßen. Ab Merkwitz über Gottscheina 









nach Mutschlena. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang von Mutschlena eine kurze Pause, Reinhard seine hintere Bremse musste neu justiert werden, 




danach ging es zügig weiter nach Norden über Kupsal und Boyda bis Wölkau. In Wölkau steht nur noch die gepflegte Hülle einer Kirche, mit Kirchturm. 









Weiter ging es auf der Straße über Krippehna, dann am Speicher Schadebach II Badrina vorbei bis nach Noitzsch. Hier bog der Radweg nach Norden ab in die Noitzscher Heide. 



















Nach dem Durchfahren der Heide trafen wir in Welaune ein. Von dort 809 Meter auf der B107 nach Osten,




wo wir dann wieder auf den Radweg nach Norden abbogen. 









_(Unterhalb des Dammes wurde noch mal eine kleine Pause eingelegt)_
Wir folgten den Weg an der Ostseite des Muldedammes bis 363 Meter vor der Muldebrücke Bad Düben. Hier bog ich dann nach NW auf den südlichen Mulderadweg ab. 




_(Blick auf die Burg Düben von der Mulde aus)_
Auf dem Radweg herrschte rege Bautätigkeit am Weg und am Damm zum Hochwasserschutz. 
























_(Hallunke beim suchen seines Tachos auf dem Damm des Lober-Leine-Kanal)_
Wir folgten den Radweg weiter bis zum Lober-Leine-Kanal, dann weiter am Nordufer des Kanals bis zur L139. 




Diese dann überquert und auf dem Radweg zwischen Goitzsche und Seelhausener See weiter nach Süden. Genau auf dem Grenzverlauf zw. Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt dann Mittagspause. 









Nach der Pause weiter Lober-Leine-Kanal entlang bis zur Südwestspitze des Seelhausener Sees. Jetzt 2,2 km nach Westen, dann wurde nach Süden hin abgebogen. Jetzt ging es an der Westgrenze des StÜbPl der Uffz.-Schule weiter nach Süden bis zum Neuhäuser See. An der Ostseite des Sees weiter nach Süden bis Benndorf. Ab hier dann auf der Benndorfer Landstraße bis nach Delitzsch. 




_(Linker Hand eine alte Postmeilensäule 19 Meilen bis Berlin)_




Wir folgten dann den Verlauf der Bitterfelder Straße bis zum Schäfergraben. Hier bogen wir ab und gelangten so zum unteren Bahnhof Delitzsch.




Hier dann Tourende nach 65,24 km, 665 HM und einen Schnitt von 18 km/h. Wir konnten somit noch mit einem Zug eher Richtung Heimat fahren. 




Die Strecke war nicht allzu schwierig, eher leicht. Die Geschwindigkeit war moderat, denn hinter dem Guide wurde auf der ganzen Strecke fleißig geschnattert. Das Wetter hat gepasst, bewölkt und ab und zu konnte man mal eine wenig die Sonne sehen und kein Regen, was will man mehr.
Mir hat die Tour gefallen, es gab keine Unfälle und auch keine Pannen. Es waren heute nur nette Mitfahrer auf Tour. Euch eine schöne Woche bis zur nächsten Tour. Dank an Hallunke für seine Bilder, die er für den Bericht zur Verfügung gestellt hat.


----------



## Udo1 (9. August 2014)

Hallo,
am heutigen Tag habe ich mal einen Familienausflug zu Fuß unternommen. 
Start war in Nebra Parkplatz Bahnhof. Dann über die Unstrut auf das rechte Ufer 




und in der Verlängerung der Unstrutbrücke nach Osten den Treppenweg hoch. Begehung auf eigene Gefahr, der müsste eigentlich schon aus Sicherheitsgründen gesperrt sein, teilweise hochgradig gefährlich durch abgebrochene Stufen. Am Ende des Treppenaufganges geht ein Wanderweg in einer Spitzkurve nach SW ab, der untere Steinbruchweg.









Rechts geht es steil runter zum Unstruttal und links steile Wände.










Teilweise ist der Weg an den Gefahrenstellen mit einem Sicherungsgeländer abgesichert.









Nach 2,1 km endet der Weg auf einem kleinen Plateau mit Ruheplatz, ungepflegt mit fast zerstörten Sitzbänken. Der obere Steinbruchweg gesellt sich jetzt dazu. Ab hier geht es dann leicht, aber stetig bergabwärts. Vorbei an einem selbstgebauten, aber zur Zeit in einem schlechten Zustand befindlichen kleinen Bike Parcours.














Der Weg führt runter bis zur Straße nach Großwangen.









_(Blick in das Unstruttal Richtung Nebra)_




Die Straße folgte ich nicht, sondern bog hinter der Brücke nach rechts auf einen Wiesenweg ab.




Das Gras stand schön hoch, ist schon lange niemand mehr langgegangen oder gefahren.




Weiter durch den Ort Großwangen zur Unstrutbrücke die nach Kleinwangen führt.









Die Burgenlandbahn stand schon zur Rückfahrt nach Naumburg bereit, die aber nicht genutzt wurde. Weiter ging es jetzt auf den Unstrutwanderweg in Richtung Nebra.




Zwisch Kleinwangen und Nebra begegneten uns dann noch die Brockenstürmer aus Weißenfels, die heute ihre 17. Brockentour durchführten. Die schnelle Gruppe war wohl schon durch, wir trafen hier die zweite Gruppe, so ca. 30 Fahrerinnen und Fahrer.



















Der erste Fahre von links auf diesem Bild war mit seinem Grace MX II 26` Pedelec unterwegs.




Am Wegesrand waren schon die ersten Gäste mit ihren Rädern bei der Mittagspause.
Den Ausgangspunkt erreichten wir dann nach kurzen 7 km. 




Anschließen dann retour nach Kleinwangen zu Maria`s Guter Stube, zum preiswerten und schmackhaften Mittagessen.
Hatten wir uns auch verdient.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qdrthdrnbkiltoov


----------



## Kasebi (10. August 2014)

Udo schöne und interessante Tour die du da gemacht hast. Gibt es außer der von Dir beschriebenen Treppe noch einen anderen Zustieg? Denn wenn ich mir die Karte anschaue sieht es aus als ob das auch von Osten her möglich sein müßte.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (10. August 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Udo schöne und interessante Tour die du da gemacht hast. Gibt es außer der von Dir beschriebenen Treppe noch einen anderen Zustieg? Denn wenn ich mir die Karte anschaue sieht es aus als ob das auch von Osten her möglich sein müßte.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Na klar doch kasebi, nachfolgend rot eingezeichnet.



Habe gerade gehört, dass wieder mal ein Biker mit ausgefahrenen Hörnern und starren Blick aufs Vorderrad auf der Brockenstraße runter schwer gestürzt ist. Ich wünsche ihm schnelle volle Genesung und das er die richtige Lehre aus dem Sturz zieht.


----------



## Udo1 (11. August 2014)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 13.08. kleine Runde von Dehlitz a.d.Saale zum Mondsee, weiter zum Elsterradweg-Zeitz-Droyßig-Luckenau.
(Drei Stempel für den Radlerpass)
Treffpunkt um 09:00 Uhr in Dehlitz an der Postmeilensäule
Länge: ca. 55 km und 430 HM
Wegebeschaffenheit: zu 90% Ü60 gerecht (Asphalt/Straße)
Der Guide startet um 07:50 Uhr vom Eingang Südpark an der B91 in Merseburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2014)

Hallo,
gestern am Vormittag startete ich mit den Weißenfelsern Reinhard1, Jürgen 1+2, sowie Peter zu einer Ü60 Tour.
Als Treffpunkt war die Postmeilensäule in Delitz a.d.Saale festgelegt worden.




Startzeit war um 09:00 Uhr.
Um pünktlich am Start zu sein, bin ich um 07:50 Uhr in Merseburg gestartet und über Leuna- Großkorbetha und den rechtsseitigen Saaleradweg zum Treffpunkt angereist. Eingetroffen bin ich um 08:40 Uhr und war der Erste am Treffpunkt. Aber 2 Minuten hinter mir tauchten dann schon die 4 Mitfahrer auf.




Da sich keiner weiter angemeldet hatte, konnte dann auch gleich gestartet werden.
Vom Treffpunkt fuhren wir genau nach Osten auf einen Wirtschaftsweg,









der zur Brücke über die BAB9 bei Rippach anstieg. Die BAB wurde nach Osten hin überquert bis zur Leipziger Straße (L188), die von Rippach nach Lützen führt. Nach Überqueren der Straße rollten wir über Großgöhren nach Kleingöhren. Ab hier dann weiter auf den Rippachradweg an der Rippach entlang




bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Poserna. Ab hier wählte ich die Ortsverbindungsstraße (K2196), die nach Kreiuschau führte. Die Durchfahrt durch Kreischau führte über Pflaster aus den 19. Jahrhundert.




Hier ist die Welt wohl stehen geblieben. Das Einzige, was neu war, waren die Autos vor den Grundstückseinfahrten.
Wir überquerten die L189 und rollten weiter auf der K2196 durch Gothewitz. Rechter Hand zog sich das grüne Band des Randes einer ehemalige Abraumhalde entlang.









_(Hinter Wunschlaub Dresscodeänderung)_




_(Ende der Pause um 09:33 Uhr)_
Über Wunschlaub dann weiter bis zum Abzweig nach dem ehemaligen Dorf Großgrimma. Jetzt führte un s der Weg nach Westen weiter bis ca. 480 Meter vor dem Auftreffen auf die L191. Hier verließ ich dann die K2196 und folgte einen Wirtschaftsweg, der ein einem Bogen nach Süden, parallel zu einer Eisenbahnlinie führte.









Dieser Weg traf dann wieder auf die L191. Diese überquerten wir und folgten den Wirtschaftsweg zum Mondsee.









Im dortigen Büro des Zeltplatzes holten wir uns den noch fehlenden Stempel für den Radlerpass. Über den Zeltparkparkplatz verließen wir den Mondsee wieder und fugren zur L191.




Auf dieser dann weiter nach Süden bis zum Abzweig nach Profen. Diese Straße führt zwischen zwei Tagebauen nach Osten. In der Mitte gibt es einen Aussichtspunkt mit Blick in den südlichen Teil des Tagebaus.









_(Nun wie schwer sind diese beiden Brocken)_
Hier dann eine kurze Pause, bis wir weiter nach Profen rollten. In Profen stießen wir auf den Elsterradweg und folgten diesen nach Südwesten.




Kurz nach Profen führt der Radweg über den Schwelereigraben. Die Brücke ist gesperrt, weil sie neu erbaut wird. Aber es gibt am linken Ufer des Grabens eine Umleitung









über eine andere Brücke, ca. 270 Meter. Auf dem rechten Ufer über eine Wiese dann wieder zum Radweg zurück.




Bei Draschwitz überquerten wir die Niedrigwasser führende Weiße Elster zum rechten Ufer.




In Höhe des südlichen Ortsrandes von Bornitz ging es wieder über die Weiße Elster zum linken Ufer.









Es ging vorbei am Baumwipfelpfad bei Zangenberg.




Hinter Zangenberg bogen wir Südosten ab und durchquerten das dortige Waldgebiet auf einen Trail nach Südwesten.









In Höhe des Sportplatzes rollten wir in Zeitz ein. Es ging am Bahnhof vorbei, dann über die Weiße Elster hoch zum Schloss Moritzburg.




Hier gab es Stempel Nummer zwei für den Tag. Im Schlossbereich herrschte rege Abrisstätigkeit, man war dabei den alten Marstall abzureißen, der durch den letzten Starkregen eingestürzt war. Vom Schloss dann weiter nach Westen auf der Albrechtstraße zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster. Hinter der Weißen Elster trafen wir auf die B180 und folgten dieser genau 270 Meter. In der Kurve verließen wir die B180 und folgten den Lauf der Bergstraße leicht ansteigend bis zum Ende nach Westen.









Am Ende begann dann ein Wirtschaftsweg, den wir bis zur B2 folgten. Auf dem Wirtschaftsweg an der B2 dann nach Süden weiter bis zur Unterführung und auf der anderen Seite der B2 auf den Wirtschaftsweg wieder zurück. Ungefähr nach 250 Metern bog ich dann auf einen Plattenweg nach Westen ab.









_(kurze Pause zum Puls senken und dann weiter)_
Der Weg führte uns bis zur K2224.




_(Auf dem Feld neben der Straße noch eine alte Strohpresse aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert im Einsatz)_
Auf dieser dann stetig ansteigend bis zum Schloss nach Droyßig, hier dann den dritten und letzten Stempel an diesem Tag.









_(Gymnasium Droyßig bis zur Wende Pionierleiterschule)_
Ab Droyßig nach Norden bis zur ehemaligen Bahnstrecke, der jetzt ein sehr gut ausgebauter Radweg ist.









Den folgten wir dann nach Osten hügelabwärts bis Kretzschau. Durch Kretzschau dann nach Norden weiter, wo wir auf den RCARBO-Radweg (Radweg Zeitz-Mondsee) stießen,









der uns bis zum Bahnhof Luckenau führte. Hier dann Tourende nach 57 km und 703 HM mit einem ordentliche Ü60 Schnitt von rund 18 km/h. Mit der Burgenlandbahn ging es dann in die Heimatorte zurück.
Es war eine landschaftlich schöne Tour bei bewölktem Himmel und angenehmen Radtourtemperaturen. 
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sldzkowwckcxgdlx
Und nächste Woche geht es zum Dahmeradweg, von der Mündung zur Quelle und von dort nach Jessen in Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## MtbGrobi (15. August 2014)

Nur zur Info zum Link in Beitrag 3260: Gute Besserung an den Radfahrer, was auch immer passiert sein mag.

Warnung: So einer Sagway-Truppe bin ich vor ca. 1 Monat oben am Brocken auch begegnet. Ich kann nur allen raten vorsichtig zu sein, wer so einer Truppe begegnet: Obwohl die Truppe wohl geführt war, hatten die Teilnehmer keine Rücksicht auf Fußgänge oder Radfahrer genommen, sind Kreuz und Quer auf der Straße gefahren, auch nebeneinander. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass den Leuten aufgefallen ist, wie chaotisch sie unterwegs waren, sie hatten offensichtlich alle mit der Technik zu kämpfen. Schöne neue Welt ...

Gruß,
MtbGrobi


----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2014)

Hallo,
bin dann mal weg für drei Tage. Der Dahmeradweg und Radweg schwarze Elster ruft.


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2014)

Hallo,
bin wieder von der Dahme-Elster-Tour zurück. Tourbericht folgt demnächst. Vorab kann ich schon mal sagen, es war super.


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2014)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht vom Tag 1, Montag den 18.08., unserer Tour auf dem Dahmeradweg von der Mündung bis zur Quelle und dann zurück bis Jessen in Sachsen-Anhalt.
Ungefähr 1 Woche vorher wurde der Wetterbericht genau verfolgt und der Starttag auf den 18.08. festgelegt. Es waren mit dabei: Reinhard1, Jürgen und Peter aus Weißenfels und ich als war dann der Guide für die drei Tage.
Da wir ja alle vier jetzt in einem Alter sind, um als Genußbiker durchzugehen, gingen wir den Montag auch ganz locker an. Der Wetterbericht für diesen Tag sagte Bewölkung mit gelegentlichen Regenschauern vorher.
So begannen wir die Tour mit der DB und Länderticket Sachsen-Anhalt in Weißenfels und Merseburg.
Ich beschaffte am Tag zuvor noch das Brandenburg-Berlin-Ticket für 29,-€, damit können 5 Personen reisen, sowie die Radkarte für unsere 4 Räder. Ich hätte auch das Quer durchs Land-Ticket nehmen können, ist aber teurer als die Aufsplittung in die Zwei Ländertickets.
So stiegen wir in Halle und Dessau um 









_(Der Aufzug im Bahnhof Halle ist für mein 29 Zoll-Rad leider nicht geeignet, passt nicht rein)_
und trafen um 13:06 Uhr am Bahnhof Berlin Karlshorst ein.
Der Himmel ließ uns nicht Gutes ahnen. Aber zuerst wurden die unterschiedlichsten Navigationseinrichtungen von Garmin über Falk und Handysoftware OsmAnd eingeschaltet und die Satelliten gesucht. Nachdem nun alle ihre Position bestimmt hatten, setzte ich mich an die Spitze und unterquerte den Bahnhof am dortigen Tunnel bis zur Nordseite des Bahnhofs. Ich folgte der Stolzenfelsstraße parallel zur Bahntrasse in Richtung SO. 




So gelangten wir um 13:24 Uhr am Bahnhof Wuhlheide an und überquerten die den dortigen Bahnübergang nach Süden. Ich folgte jetzt der Köpenicker Alle 




bis zu den Sportanlagen an der Straße „Zur Wuhlheide“, am Nordufer der Spree.
Ich folgte der Straße in einem Bogen nach Süden bis zur Brücke über die Spree, wo auch noch die Dahme in die Spree mündete. Also genau um 13:33 Uhr waren wir an der Dahmemündung angelangt









und folgten ab hier den Dahmeradweg. Wir hielten alle vier Ausschau nach dem Wegezeichen Dahmeradweg, aber im Land Berlin entdeckten wir keine Ausschilderung. So verließ ich mich auf meinen Track und folgte diesen immer in einigen Abstand zur Dahme nach Süden durch Köpenick. 




Es ging die Wendenschlossstraße weiter nach Süden, wo wir kurz vor dem Wendenschloss 




in die Müggelbergallee nach Westen zur Dahmefähre abbogen. 














Mit der Fähre ging es in gut 4 Minuten über die Dahme auf ihr linkes Ufer, also Westseite. 









Hinter dem Fähranleger bog ich auf die Regattastraße und Sportpromenade ab und folgte dieser in einigen Abstand zur Dahme auf dem linken Ufer nach Süden. 




Am östlichen Ende der Grünauer Regatterstrecke sah man dann die Dahme auch mal etwas näher mit unverbautem Blick. 




Um 14:16 hatten wir das Zentrum von Karolienenhof erreicht und folgten den Radweg weiter nach Süden. Vier Minuten später stießen wir auf das Adlergestell und folgten dieser Straße 




bis zur Brücke über den Zeuthener See. Hier wechselten wir wieder auf das rechte Dahmeufer.




_(Hier blies uns ein kräftiger SW.Wind entgegen.)_
Hinter der Brücke tauchten wir in das Waldgebiet Schmöckwitzer Werder ein und folgten den Radweg weiter nach Osten 









_(kurzer Zwangshalt, die Befestigung der Packtachen hatte sich an Peters Bike gelockert.)_
bis zum Wernsdorfer See. 




Am dortigen Westufer verläuft die Landesgrenze zu Brandenburg und siehe da, die Auschilderung des Dahmeradweges war jetzt vorhanden. Nun ja war ja klar dass die Beschilderung in Brandenburg genau, wie der Ausbau der Radwege, super ist. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Sees rollten wir in Wernsdorf ein,




da war es dann 14:40 Uhr. Wir folgten den Radweg weiter 




über Ziegenhals in einigen Abstand parallel zur Dahme ,









vorbei am Krossinsee bis zur BAB10. Es ging dann unter der Autobahn durch bis Niederlehme. 









Am südlichen Ortsausgang ein kurzer Halt beim dortigen Bäcker. Es gab lecker Kuchen und einen heißen Kaffee. 




Bis hierher hatten wir mit dem Wetter Glück gehabt, es muss immer vor uns einige Regenschauer gegeben haben, die Straßen waren teilweise noch feucht. Nach der Stärkung dann weiter in einem Abstand von rund 200 Metern am linken Dahmeufer nach Osten. 









Wir passierten das Nordufer des Krüppelsees und gelangten um 15:46 Uhr nach 36,6 km in Kablow an. Der Radweg verlief jetzt in einem Bogen nach Süden am äußeren Rand des Feuchtgebietes der Dahme - Buschwiesen und Marschland - nach Süden 




bis in die Ortschaft Bindow. 




Hinter Bindow gelangten wir in die Blossiner Heide 









und folgten den Weg durch den sehr aufgeräumten Kiefernwald 




bis nach Dolgenbrodt. 




Am Südender der Ortschaft erreichten wir das Ostufer des Dolgensees, hier fließt die Dahme weiter nach Süden.
























Wir überquerten die Dahme über eine Fußgänger.- und Radfahrerbrücke. Danach setzten wir unsere Fahrt durch die Gussower Heide nach Süden weiter fort. 




Um 16:30 Uhr erreichten wir dann das ehemalige Fischerdorf Prieros, 









dass am letzten Augustwochenende sein 700 jähriges Bestehen feiert. An der B246, die durch den Ort führt, befand sich unsere Pension „Hotel Cellino“. 




Nach dem Beziehen der Zimmer und einer heißen Dusche ging es die 30 Meter über die B 246 zur Gaststätte „Zum Alten Fritz“ zum Abendessen. 




Anschließend wurde noch eine kleine Dorfbesichtigung Richtung Hafen und Kirche durchgeführt, 














bis wir uns wieder auf unsere Zimmer begaben und die letzten Minuten des Pokalspiels von Dynamo Dresden sahen, wie sie die Schalker vorführten. 
Die erste Etappe führte erst ab der Landesgrenze zu Brandenburg auf gut ausgebauten und gepflegten Radwegen durch eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Gegend. Mit der Auschilderung sollte sich das Land Berlin mal nach Brandenburg orientieren, denn die wissen wie man Touristen auf ihren Radwegen anlockt.


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2014)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht vom Tag 2 der Dahmeradwegtour.
Bis auf Jürgen, sein Zimmer lag zur Bundesstraße raus, hatten wir gut geschlafen. Wir hatten unser Zimmer nach hinten zum Gartenbereich. Vom Balkon sahen wir die Sonne nur in den Baumwipfeln.




Dafür war der Himmel gegen 07:00 Uhr schon komplett wolkenlos, aber es war recht frisch. Das Frühstück hatte ich bei unserer Ankunft für 08:00 Uhr bestellt. Aber um 07:00 Uhr waren wir schon auf den Beinen und damit beschäftigt, das Gepäck zu verstauen.




_(Reinhard ölte nochmal schnell seine Kette vor der nächsten Etappe)_
Der Magen knurrte schon ein wenig, sodass wir den Speiseraum doch schon etwas eher aufsuchten. Der Tisch war gedeckt und wir konnten 10 Minuten eher mit dem Frühstück beginnen.




Danach noch ein Gruppenfoto vor der Abfahrt, bevor es wieder auf den Radweg ging.




Wir verließen Prieros nach Süden.







Es ging am Heimatmuseum und der Kirche vorbei zur Prieroser Mühle, wo wir die Dahme wieder überquerten.










Dann weiter durch ein ausgedehntes Waldgebiet 5.4 km nach Süden.










Linker Hand von uns befand sich die Grenze des NSG Streganzsee-Dahme. An der Hermsdorfer Mühle stießen wir wieder auf die Dahme und folgten den Weg weiter nach Süden durch ein kleines Moorgebiet, bezeichnet in der Karte als Rohrluch.









Nach weiteren 2,1 km nach SW erreichten wir den Flecken Hammer. Den Flecken umfuhren wir östlich







und gelangten dann zur B 179. Neben der Bundesstraße, an der Waldkante verläuft der Radweg parallel zur Straße nach SO.





Wir folgten deren Verlauf leider nur 2 km, dann mussten wir einen technischen Halt einlegen. Jürgen hatte sich einen biologisch abbaubaren Dorn eingefahren. Schlauchwechsel hinten macht sich mit Gepäck nicht immer bestens. Also Gepäck runter und mit vereinten Kräften wurde der Schlauch ausgetauscht.










Nach der Pause hatten wir noch gut 2,5 km bis nach Märkisch-Buchholz.










Die Dahme überquerten wir in der Ortschaft wieder, sowie den Dahme-Umflutkanal, bevor wir nach 17 km in den westlichen Teil der Bürgerheide eintauchten. Der Weg führte Schnurgeradeaus nach SW










durch die Heide bis zum Oderiner See. Nach weiteren wenigen 100 Metern fuhren wir durch die Ortschaft Teurow weiter auf der K6150 nach SW bis in die Ortschaft Freidorf.










Hinter Freidorf in östlicher Richtung passierten wir Dahme ein weiteres Mal an diesem Tag. Nach 400 Metern hinter der Dahmebrücke erreichten wir eine Waldkante und bogen dort hart nach Süden ab. Der Weg führte jetzt über freies Feld, wo uns der Wind aus SW ordentlich entgegenblies.







_(In einiger Entfernung sahen wir die ehemalige Luftschiffhalle, jetzt Tropical Islands)_
Zum Glück waren es aber nur knappe 1000 Meter, dann bogen wir nach Osten ab und erreichten kurze Zeit später, also nach 26,7 km, Briesen.




_(Schloss Briesen, hier dann auch die Änderung der Anzugsordnung, es wurde warm)_




_(Das Schloss steht zur Zeit zum Verkauf, wer 1.400.000 € übrig hat kann es kaufen)_




Von Briesen wieder nach Süden zur Staakmühle an der Dahme, die wir dort auch wieder einmal überquerten und parallel zum linken Dahmeufer in einiger Entfernung weiter nach Süden bis in die Ortschaft Staakow rollten.







Von hier wieder nach SW, wo wir bei km 31 die BAB 13 überquerten.










_(Am Wegesrand sahen wir sehr viele Felder mit Sonnenblumen)_
Nach 33 km erreichten wir Rietzneuendorf und machten nach zweimaliger Überquerung der Dahme




ein Runde durch den Ort, vorbei an einer sehr schönen Dorfkirche und dem Schloss









ging es dann wieder nach  Westen in das Waldgebiet Mittelheide.




Hier folgten wir den R8 und dem S7 Skaterweg.















An der Kreuzung bei km 37,3 dann 90° nach Süden in das NSG Prierow bei Golßen bis in die Ortschaft Golßen. Vor der Ortschaft querten wurde die Dahme wieder zweimal überwunden. Den Ort verließen wir über den Marktplatz in SÖ Richtung




und gelangten am Ortsausgang an den Utzenteich mit dem Fischerhaus. Leider geschlossen, an diesem Tag kein Fischverkauf, also auch kein Fischbrötchen.










Also weiter ohne größere Pause auf den Radweg, der jetzt durch ein Sumpfgebiet führte,










bis in die Ortschaft Sagritz. Hier entdeckten meine Mitfahrer einen Hinweis auf eine Pension mit Kaffee, die sich am nördlichen Ortsausgang befand. Da es ja schon um die Mittagszeit war, 13:31 Uhr, machten wir einen Abstecher zum dortigen Kaffee.




Das Anwesen muss wohl mal ein großer Gutshof gewesen sein und machte einen sehr gepflegten Eindruck. Wir bestellten sodann ein 3 Gänge Menü bestehend aus Brot, BoWu und Senf.




Es schmeckte in Verbindung mit dem alkoholfreien Hefeweizen vorzüglich. Nach der Stärkung dann wieder auf die Piste nach Süden,







wo wir bei km 52,4 in Krossen, mit seiner schönen Dorfkirche, anlangten.




Von Krossen dann weiter nach Süden über Kleine Mühle nach Haidemühle.










Ab hier bogen wir dann nach Westen ab und fuhren über Neumühle und Widau-Wentdorf bis in die Ortschaft Prensdorf.















_(Dorfkirche von Widau-Wendtau)_










Ab hier dann nach Süden auf der Fahrradstraße bis Dahme, wo wir am km 70.8 an der Schlossruine ankamen.




Jetzt folgte ich nicht mehr den Radweg, sondern wandte mich in die Ortsmitte, es war Kaffeezeit.




_(Rathaus von Dahme)_
Eine Bäckerei mit Freisitz wurde schnell gefunden. Der Kuchen schmeckte auch. Nach der Stärkung ging es dann die Hauptstraße entlang bis zum Vogelturm,




dort traf ich dann wieder auf den Radweg und folgte diesen nach Süden stadtauswärts.




Nach 1,5 km erreichte ich eine Straßenkreuzung, hier bog ich nach Osten ab in Richtung der Ortschaft Schwebendorf. Im Ort dann wieder nach Süden bis Kölpin. Am westlichen Straßenrand verlief die Dahme,







wenn es denn genügend Wasser geben würde. Wir hatten also das Quellgebiet der Dahme erreicht. Am Ortseingang von Kölpin stand eine stattliche Holländermühle auf einen Hügel weit sichtbar.




Die Ortschaft wurde nach Osten hin durchquert.










Am Ende des Ortes ging die Straße in einen Feldweg über und führte uns leicht ansteigend bis zum Rand der Kölpiener-Heide.




An der Waldkante dann 417 Meter nach Norden, leicht abschüssig, bis zur Info-Tafel.




Von der Info-Tafel führt ein Weg ca. 125 Meter nach Westen bis zur offiziellen Quelle. Wenn man an der am Baum angebrachten Tafel steht, die die Dahmequelle markiert, ist man enttäuscht. Keine Einfassung, kein Wasser, was darauf schließen lässt, dass an diesem Ort jemals Wasser gesprudelt wäre.




Gleich neben der Quelle führt ein Taleinschnitt nach Westen, wo man in rund 20 Metern ein Wasser-Schlammloch sieht.







Wahrscheinlich bei sehr starken und langanhaltenden Regen wird da mal Wasser entlang fließen. In der Karte ist das Stück von der Quelle bis nördlich Schwebendorf als periodischer Lauf eingezeichnet. Nach dem Quellenfoto und einer kleinen Pause an der Info-Tafel














ging es wieder retour bis Kölpin Ortsmitte. In der Mitte des Ortes bog ich nach Süden hin ab und fuhr dann auf der Hauptstraße 1,5 km durch das Dorf bis nach Schönau




_(Die Dorfkirche mit neuen Turm, der wurde 2013 durch ein Unwetter zerstört)_
zum Gasthaus und Pension „Zur Dahmequelle“.




Hier trafen wir nach 84,1 km ein. Die Zimmer wurden bezogen, danach noch einen kleinen Spaziergang durch den Ort bevor wir um 19:00 Uhr mit dem sehr leckeren Abendessen und angenehmen Gesprächen mit dem Betreiber der Gaststätte den Tag ausklingen ließen.
Zur dieser Etappe kann ich nur sagen, dass der Abschnitt Prieros durch das Dahmetal bis zur Dahmequelle der landschaftlich schönste Abschnitt der gesamten Tour gewesen war. Für den nächsten Tag orderten wir für 07:30 Uhr das Frühstück. Die letzte Etappe soll ja nach Jessen gehen, von wo aus dann die Rückfahrt in die Heimat erfolgen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2014)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht vom Tag 3 der Dahmeradwegtour.
Der Morgen bescherte uns wieder Sonne und einen wolkenlosen Himmel bei 8°C, es war bitterkalt.
Vor dem Frühstück wurde wieder das Gepäck verstaut, 







unsere Navigationsgeräte suchten die Satelliten, danach ging es zum Frühstück. Wir hatten an diesem Tag noch eine Strecke von 47 km bis nach Jessen in Sachsen-Anhalt zurückzulegen. Den Zug um 12:49 Uhr nach Wittenberg wollte ich erreichen. 
Der Wirt hatte reichlich aufgetischt und wir ließen uns das Frühstück schmecken. 




Nach dem Abschlussfoto starteten wir dann um 08:11 Uhr zur letzten Etappe. 




Den Ort Schöna verließen wir am nördlichen Ortsausgang.  










Ich folgte der Straße nach NW bis zur Waldkante des dortigen Waldgebietes und verließ hier den asphaltierten Bereich. Weiter ging es auf naturbelassenen brandenburgischen sandigen Waldweg nach Westen.




Nach 4 km erreichten wir das Westufer Körbaer Teiches. 




Auf Höhe des SW-Ufers bog ich dann wieder nach Westen ab und fuhr in Richtung Knippelsdorf weiter. 







Jetzt, als wir aus dem geschützten Waldgebiet raus waren, blies uns der starke Westwind ordentlich entgegen. Von Knippelsdorf dann weiter auf der L71 nach SW bis nach Wiepersdorf. Am Sportplatz vorbei auf einen sandigen Waldweg weiter nach Westen in ein kleines Waldgebiet. 




Der Weg stieg leicht an und führte hoch zum Weinberg. Auf diesem Weg ist wohl seit Jahren kein Mensch mehr gefahren oder gewandert. 




Der Sand und der Anstieg mit Gepäck brachte uns schon ein wenig zum Schwitzen. Auf dem Weinberg angekommen eine kurze Pause zum Verschnaufen. 




Und ja wo es hochgeht, geht es ja auch irgendwann mal wieder runter. Nach 100 Metern begann dann auch das Gefälle, gespickt mit tiefen sandigen Abschnitten. 




Am Ende der Abfahrt trafen wir wieder auf die L71 und folgten dieser weiter nach Westen bis Schönewalde. Im Zentrum folgten wir der Hauptstraße nach Süden auf der K6250, aber jetzt mit Seitenwind bis nach Grassau. 




Hier trafen wir auf den R8 und folgten diesen weiter nach Westen bis Bernsdorf. Der Ort hat auch eine sehr schöne Dorfkirche, eigentlich sind alle Dorfkirchen im brandenburgischen sehr schön anzuschauen. 




Bernsdorf wurde nach Süden durchquert, nach der Ortschaft trafen wir dann auf den Elsterradweg. 




Wir folgten jetzt den Elsterradweg nach Westen, die Schwarze Elster bekamen wir aber nicht zu Gesicht. Ab Arnsnesta führt der Radweg leider auf Nebenstraßen weiter. 




Wir passierten Premsendorf, Kremitz, Waltersdorf und Mönchenhöfe. 




_(Dorfkirche Kremitz)_
Hinter Mönchenhöfe trafen wir auf die B187 und mussten dieser leider 1,3 km nach Westen folgen, bevor wir die Bundesstraße wieder verließen. So fuhren wir dann in die Ortschaft Dörfchen ein bis zur Kirche. 









An der Kirche begann der Damm der Schwarzen Elster, hier bekamen wir sie zum ersten Mal zu Gesicht. Wir folgten den Weg, vorbei an einer Herde schwarzer Schafe ca. 650 Meter und überquerten dort das Schweinitzer Fließ. 




Hinter dem Fließ folgte ich dann einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Westen




bis zum Hochufer der Schwarzen Elster. 




Hinter den Hochufer bog ich dann nach Norden ab und traf dort auf die Alte Schweinitzer Straße. 




Wir folgten dieser Straße weiter, an Obstplantagen und den Weinstöcken vorbei nach Westen in die Ortschaft Jessen. Um 11:26 Uhr trafen wir dann am Bahnhof ein, hier dann Tourende nach insgesamt 180 km und rund 2000 HM.




Bis zur Abfahrt hatten wir also noch gut 1 Stunde und 20 Minuten Zeit. Hätte gut für 4 Schlauchwechsel gereicht. So machten wir uns zum dortigen Discounter auf, um bei Steinecke noch Kaffee und Kuchen vor Abfahrt des Zuges zu ordern.




Der Zug traf pünktlich ein und brachte uns in knapp 15 Minuten bis nach Wittenberg. Hier traf auch ein paar Minuten später der Zug aus Halle ein, mit dem wir dann um 12:36 Uhr über Bitterfeld nach Halle zurückfuhren.




Auch hier klappte der Anschluss nach Merseburg und Weißenfels gut, der Zug setzte sich ohne Verspätung um 13:56 Uhr in Bewegung.
Abschließend kann gesagt werden, der Radweg von der Mündung bis zur Quelle ist, außer im Land Berlin, hervorragend ausgeschildert und führt ab der Grenze zu Brandenburg durch landschaftlich sehr schöne Landstriche. Der Dahmeradweg ist durchaus zu empfehlen. Man kann ihn auch bequem an einem Tag fahren, ist aber nicht zu empfehlen, denn wer mehr vor der Landschaft sehen möchte sollte schon zwei Etappen einplanen.
Hier der Track zur Strecke. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cvsczhhsqcrmidnd


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2014)

Hallo,
heute fand wieder eine Wochentour statt. Es sollte und ging dann auch von Weißenfels über Osterfeld nach Schleckweda/Elster und dann auf dem Elsterradweg nach Zeitz.
Start und Treffunkt war für 09:00 Uhr in Weißenfels Hotel Güldene Berge festgelegt worden.
Ich konnte noch einen Merseburger Radvereinsfahrer, den Harti, überzeugen mich auf dieser Tour zu begleiten. So starteten wir schon um 07:37 Uhr in Merseburg und fuhren über den Südfeldsee 




nach WSF zum Treffpunkt, wo wir um 08:46 Uhr eintrafen. Reinhard1 war schon vor Ort, so konnten wir auch sogleich auf dem Radweg am Greißlaubach weiter nach Langendorf fahren. Auf der Salzstraße verließen wir die Gemarkung Langendorf nach Süden und fuhren dann östlich des Silberberges vorbei, wo wir dann nach Westen abbogen. Nach 2,3 km erreichten wir den Ostrand von Gröbzig, fuhren auf einer Nebenstraße nach Süden, dort stießen wir auf die Hauptstraße Gröbzig-Nöbeditz. Auf dieser L199 ging es bis zur B180 bei Stößen. Wir überquerten die Bundesstraße nach Süden hin, 



















fuhren an einen mit einem Zahlenschloss gesicherten Geocache vorbei und gelangten dann genau am Hotel Amadeus in Osterfeld an. Hier gab es dann noch den fehlenden Stempel für den Radlerpass. Die Damen an der Rezeption nehmen es ganz genau mit dem Stempel, ohne Rad geht gar nichts, bei uns gab es aber kein Problem.




Dann weiter die Straße runter nach Osterfeld, auf der Hauptstraße durch den Ort bis zum Abzweig nach Waldau. Wir fuhren durch das Tal des Steinbachs, 




vorbei an der Lohtsmühle, Kleine Mühle und Weiße Mühle bis nach Waldau. 




_(Dorfkirche Waldau)_
In Waldau führte ich meine Mitfahrer auf den Radweg Osterfeld-Zeitz (ehemaliger Bahndamm). 









_(mein76 jähriger Biker war immer am Hinterrad)_
Jetzt ging es stetig leicht ansteigend hoch bis zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Weickelsdorf-Roda.









Dort hatten wir dann den höchsten Punkt erreicht. 
Leider befinden sich auf dieser Strecke noch einige Schikanen, die ein Befahren des Radweges mit Tandem oder Radanhänger erschweren, bzw. bei Gruppenfahrten eine große Unfallgefahr darstellen. 









Nach wenigen 100 Metern auf dem Radweg begann dann ein leichtes Gefälle, dass sich bis Zeitz hinzieht.









Wir fuhren auf dem Radweg bis östlich der Ortschaft Hassel, hier verließen wir den Radweg und fuhren durch Droyßig nach Süden, ordentlicher Anstieg bis hoch zur K2223. 




_(sieht auf dem Bild gar nicht so schlimm aus)_
Auf dieser dann nach Westen in den Droyßiger Wald. Da ein Weg, in der Karte noch eingezeichnet, dermaßen zugewachsen war machten wir im Wald einen kleinen Schlenker 




bis zur Gartenanlage westlich Obersiedel. Hier führt ein Wanderweg, der wieder gut zu fahren war 









runter in das Elstertal. Im Tal überquerten wir die Elstertalstraße und rollten in Schleckweda ein. Im dortigen Ziegenhof, wo es Sonntags im Hofkaffee auch lecker Ziegeneis gibt, befindet sich eine Stempelstelle. Wir versuchten unser Glück, Dienstag bis Donnerstag ist eigentlich geschlossen. Die Chefin vom Ziegenhof war aber in der Käserei und gab uns unseren noch fehlenden Stempel. Von Schleckweda weiter durch das Elstertal nach Westen bis zum Elsterradweg auf der rechten Uferseite. Den Weg folgten wir dann über Dietendorf, 



















Johannesmühle und Sautzschen bis nach Zeitz 









zum Bahnhof, wo wir um 12:05 Uhr nach 66 km und ca. 870 HM eintrafen. Den Zug um 12:13 Uhr erreichten wir noch. Mit der Burgenlandbahn und Hopperticket ging es dann über WS zurück nach Merseburg.
Beim Aussteigen in Merseburg entfernte der Schaffner zum ersten Mal seit fast 7 Jahren wo ich diese Strecke fahre, die Stange am Ausstieg, wir waren einfach baff uns fehlten die Worte.




Wir hatten heute wieder eine sehr gute Fernsicht im Bereich des Elstertales, das Wetter war anfangs ein wenig kühl wurde aber zusehend wärmer. Also wer mit mir mitfährt hat eigentlich immer Kaiserwetter.
Hier der Streckenverlauf der heutigen Tour:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fgvxduxwaqeafmky


----------



## Kasebi (27. August 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> In Waldau führte ich meine Mitfahrer auf den Radweg Osterfeld-Zeitz (ehemaliger Bahndamm).
> Leider befinden sich auf dieser Strecke noch einige Schikanen, die ein Befahren des Radweges mit Tandem oder Radanhänger erschweren, bzw. bei Gruppenfahrten eine große Unfallgefahr darstellen.



Udo diese Schikanen sind eine Auflage der Verkehrsbehörden. Der Gedanke dahinter ist das Ottonormalfahrradfahrer absteigen soll und über die Straße schieben soll. Und wenn sich alle dran halten ist das auch für Gruppen gefahrlos. Dauert eben einen Moment länger. Im Gegenteil in Kretzschau an der Bundesstraße, in der S-Kurve zwischen Droyßig und Romsdorf und an der Straße zwischen Weickelsdorf und Roda finde ich das sogar angebracht. Denn diese Straßen sind vom Radweg aus schlecht einsehbar und Autos kommen mit ganz schöner Geschwindigkeit Und wären die Schikanen nicht da wer würde sich dann groß an die Stopschilder halten. Die wenigsten.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (28. August 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Udo diese Schikanen sind eine Auflage der Verkehrsbehörden. Der Gedanke dahinter ist das Ottonormalfahrradfahrer absteigen soll und über die Straße schieben soll. Und wenn sich alle dran halten ist das auch für Gruppen gefahrlos. Dauert eben einen Moment länger. Im Gegenteil in Kretzschau an der Bundesstraße, in der S-Kurve zwischen Droyßig und Romsdorf und an der Straße zwischen Weickelsdorf und Roda finde ich das sogar angebracht. Denn diese Straßen sind vom Radweg aus schlecht einsehbar und Autos kommen mit ganz schöner Geschwindigkeit Und wären die Schikanen nicht da wer würde sich dann groß an die Stopschilder halten. Die wenigsten.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ja kasebi, ist mir schon klar, es besteht aus Gründen der Förderung des Radweges 10 Jahre Bestandsschutz! Aber man könnte durchaus die Drängelgitter in einen etwas größeren Abstand installieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2014)

Mahlzeit Männer, Frauen und radfahrendes Volk,
für Fahrer mit Hänger und Tandem oder auch nur mit Hänger sind die Schikanen eine Herausforderung ... da gibt es wesentlich bessere Lösungen.

Super Touren die ihr macht


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2014)

Hallo,
die Tour am nächsten Mittwoch, den 03.09. geht von Wangen durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst nach Querfurt und von dort über Gleina in die Neue Göhle, dann weiter nach Bandroda-Müchelhöhe-Südfeldsee-WSF
Start in Merseburg um 08:36 Uhr mit Regio bis Wangen.
Ankunft in Wangen um 09:59 Uhr, könnte sich auch ein wenig verspäten, weil an diesem Tag auch Testfahrten auf der neuen ICE-Strecke Leipzig-Erfurt geplant sind. 
Tourbeginn Wangen Bahnhof 10:00 Uhr.
Treffpunkt 2: Leißling 08:50 Uhr mit Hopperticket bis Wangen einfache Fahrt.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14251


----------



## Udo1 (3. September 2014)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Reinhard1 und Thomas aus WSF zu einer Tour ab Wangen durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst über Querfurt und Gleina bis Schortau unterwegs.
Getroffen haben wir uns am Bahnhof in Leißling. Ich war schon im Zug, die beiden stiegen dort dazu.
In Naumburg stiegen wir in die Burgenlandbahn, 




_(Aber zu aller erst musste man erst dem Automaten eine Fahrkarte entlocken)_
die uns bis zu unserem Startpunkt nach Wangen brachte. In Wangen dann Start um Punkt 10:03 Uhr. 




Vom Bahnhof ging es dann nach Norden zum Einstieg in den Wangener Grund. Anfangs noch Kopfsteinpflaster, 









aber nach wenigen Metern ging das Kopfsteinpflaster in einem befestigten Wirtschaftsweg über. Ich hätte doch lieber die Steckbleche heute Morgen nicht abbauen sollen. Der Weg wurde schlammiger. 




Ich hatte vor nicht den ganzen Wangener Grund bis hoch zur Höhe zu fahren, sondern bog an der linken Waldkante nach Westen hin ab. Der Weg war anfangs noch gut fahrbar, zwar ein wenig zugewachsen, dafür nur leicht ansteigend. 









Nach ca. 100 Metern merkte ich, dass dies eigentlich nicht der Weg war, den ich fahren wollte. Aber den Einstieg etwas nördlich von unserer Trasse entdeckte ich nicht, war alles zu gewuchert. So fuhr ich also weiter auf dem Weg –Burgtalweg-, deren Verlauf sich dann in Richtung NW änderte. Der Untergrund wurde zunehmend rutschiger, mein Profil ist zurzeit mehr für den trockenen Untergrund ausgelegt. Mein Hinterrad drehte jetzt öfter durch. Einzig Reinhard 1 hatte wohl Schlammprofil drauf, 









der kam noch gut zurecht. Trotzdem mussten wir einige Male absteigen und die Schlammpassagen schiebend überwinden, weil sich nichts mehr drehte. 














Nach 3,3 km hügelaufwärts durch Schlamm erreichten wir den Wanderweg von der Arche Nebra zum Mittelberg. 




Jetzt war der Weg schon abgetrocknet und wir konnten entspannter hoch zur Zufahrtstraße zum Mittelberg rollen. Die Straße erreichten wir am Rastplatz/Besucherinformation. Wir hatten jetzt Gelegenheit unsere Räder von diversen Schlammbatzen zu befreien, damit sich die Laufräder wieder ohne Widerstand drehen konnten. 









Nach der ersten Grobreinigung ging es zum Hauptweg, Himmelsscheibenweg im Westen. 




Den Himmelsscheibenweg folgten wir dann auf der Kohlenstraße über den Kuckucksberg bis zum Schmoner Bach. Am Bach weiter zum Campingplatz, hier gab es für uns den noch fehlenden Stempel. 




_(Der Guide war noch gut aufgelegt)_




Vom Campingplatz dann weiter zum Radweg an der L172. Diesen folgten wir, vorbei am ehemaligen Bordell Leimbacher Bahnhof bis nach Querfurt zum südlichen Gewerbegebiet, in der Nähe des Krankenhauses. An der Reinigungsstation am Opelhaus, wurden unsere Räder erst mal gründlichst mit dem Kärcher behandelt. Danach sahen sie wieder sauber aus. Die Pause machten wir gleich am Fleischerwagen, der jeden Mittwoch am Opelhaus steht. 














Nach der Stärkung fuhren wir noch schnell zur Stadtinformation in Querfurt, Reinhard1 brauchte noch den Stempel. Die Fahrt ging dann zum östlichen Ortsausgang weiter. Am Beginn des großen Hopfenfeldes bog ich dann aud die Straße Schachtberg ab und folgte dieser nach Süden bis zu einem Wirtschaftsweg, der nach Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf führte. Den Ort durchquerten wir nach Süden, bis hinter der Brücke der Unstrutbahn. Hinter der Brücke bog ich nach SO ab und gelangte nach wenigen 100 Metern auf die Ortsverbindungsstraße Nemsdorf/Görendorf-Jüdendorf. Das waren gute 7 km schlaglochfreie Fahrt auf schönem Kopfsteinpflaster. 




Von Jüdendorf führte uns der Weg wieder auf Asphalt 









genau in einer geraden Linie nach Süden bis Gleina, wo es für Reinhard1 heute den dritten Stempel gab. Ab Gleina dann wieder auf der Straße nach Osten bis zum nördlichen Ortseingang von Branderoda. Ab dem Ortseingang weiter nach Osten auf dem Höhenrücken Müchelhöhe bis nach Schortau. Hier dann nach 52 km und 678 HM Tourende. Reinhard1 ist mit Thomas auf dem Radweg in Richtung Leiha-Roßbach weiter nach WSF und ich bin über Frankleben nach Merseburg zurück und hatte am Ende 68 km auf dem Tacho zu stehen.
Wenn es diese Nacht im Ziegelrodaer Forst nicht geregnet hätte die Tour nur halb so viel Spaß gemacht. Dank an meine Mitfahrer, die es durchaus positiv gesehen hatten, weil es auch ein schönes Gleichgewichtstraining auf den schlammigen Abschnitten gewesen war.


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2014)

Hallo,
nächsten Dienstag geht es durch das Einetal von Blankenheim über Rammelburg-Einetal-Stangerode nach Sandersleben.
Treffpunkt 1: Weißenfels Bahnhof 08:55 Uhr Abfahrt 09:03 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Bahnhof Schkopau um 09:15 Uhr
Mit SA-Ticket nach Blankenheim
Ab Halle 10:04 Gl 4
Blankenheim an: 10:44 Uhr
Start: 10:45 Uhr
Ca. 45 km und nur 442 HM
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14953


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2014)

Hallo,
endlich ist es soweit, die lebkuchenfreie Zeit ist vorbei. Habe gerade eben die ersten probiert, lecker die Pusnitzer, da werden sich die Pedale noch schneller drehen.


----------



## Kasebi (5. September 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> endlich ist es soweit, die lebkuchenfreie Zeit ist vorbei. Habe gerade eben die ersten probiert, lecker die Pusnitzer, da werden sich die Pedale noch schneller drehen.


In Ösiland sind Lebkuchen kein Weihnachtsgebäck Da gibt es die bei jeden Bäcker das ganze Jahr. Wir haben uns da wie immer zur SKGT eingedeckt. Nicht billig aber dennoch jeden Cent wert.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. September 2014)

So werde mich jetzt langsam anziehen und dann gemächlich zum Treffpunkt für unserer heutige Harzvorlandquerung fahren. Wir sind immerhin noch 5 Biker geworden, gerade richtig für das S-A-Ticket.


----------



## Udo1 (9. September 2014)

So, bin wieder zurück von der Tour. War super und alles dabei. Schlammabschnitte, schöne Anstiege, lange Abfahrten, mannshohe Brennesseln, also alles was man sich so auf einer Tour wünscht. Bericht kommt morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. September 2014)

Hallo,
Hier der Tourbericht von unserer gestrigen Harzvorlandquerung. Mit dabei waren Reinhard1, Thomas und Peter aus WSF sowie Leffith aus Merseburg.
Eigentlich hatte ich die Planung der Strecke von Sandersleben aus durch das Einetal bis nach Blankenheim geplant. Als ich mir dann das Höhenprofil angesehen hatte, entschloss ich mich die Tour von Blankenheim aus zu beginnen, was im Nachhinein auch angenehmer war. Da sich Bikermario von der Tour abgemeldet hatte, konnten wir also das Sachsen-Anhalt-Ticket nutzen. Ich traf mich mit Leffith um 09:20 Uhr am Bahnhof Schkopau, wo wir gemeinsam in den Zug nach Halle zustiegen.





_(Heute haben wir mal das Bike runter getragen)_
Die DB brachte uns pünktlich zum Startort Bahnhof Blankenheim. Nachdem die Satelliten gefunden waren, konnten wir um 10:47 Uhr den Startschuss zur Tour geben.
Als Erstes ging es hoch zum Harzvorlandradweg am Nordausgang von Blankenheim, schöner Anstieg zum warm werden.




Auf der Höhe angelangt fuhren wir auf der Annaröder Straße nach NW. 









Aus der Straße wurde an der Waldkante in Höhe des dortigen Funkturmes ein befestigter Wirtschaftsweg, der uns in das Waldgebiet „Breiter Fleck“ nach Norden führte. 




Ca. 420 Meter Kreuzung Stachelberg bog ich nach Westen ab, wir erreichten dann bei km 6 die B 86. Auf dem Radweg an der B 86 dann 272 Meter nach Norden, können auch 275 Meter gewesen sein, wo wir dann an dem Wanderparkplatz – Wegespinne- nach NW auf den Karstwanderweg abbogen. Hier ist auch der offizielle Startpunkt oder Zielpunkt des Karstwanderweges. 




Wir folgten den Karstwanderweg weiter nach NW. Bei GPSies wird dieser Weg auch als Kloppgasse bezeichnet. Am km 7,8 bog der Karstwanderweg nach Westen ab, wir folgten aber den Hauptweg weiter und trafen bei km 8 auf die Kohlenstraße









und folgten deren Lauf über die Hohe Äbtissin bis zum Flecken Lust, hier biegt die Kohlenstraße nach Westen ab. Wir verließen jetzt die Kohlenstraße und fuhren weiter nach Norden, bis wir auf den Hagenbach mit kleinem Teich stießen. Die Straße macht hier einen Knick nach Osten auf Gorenzen zu, wir folgten aber den Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden, schön ansteigend mit ausgewaschenem Untergrund vom Regen der letzten Tage. Das ist auch gleichzeitig die Trasse vom „Radweg Saale-Harz“. Auf der Höhe angekommen ging es dann entspannter durch die Waldlandschaft nach Norden weiter. Wir erreichten die Höhe 388,7 an der K2339, dort bogen wir dann nach NO ab. Jetzt wurden die Mühen des Anstieges belohnt es ging bergab in das Wippertal runter. 




Vom Geschwindigkeitsrausch der Abfahrt hatten wir nicht viel. Der Weg war ausgewaschen, wir mussten uns sehr konzentrieren, um nicht wegzurutschen. Wir befanden uns bei der Abfahrt im Bereich des NSG Strubenberg. Bei km 16,3 erreichten wir die Brücke über die Wipper. 




Der Weg führte uns bis zur gegenüberliegenden Waldkante des Wippertales, wo wir nach rund 70 Metern auf den Schlossweg Richtung Osten abbogen. Der Weg führte uns serpentinenartig hoch 




bis zum Schloss Rammelburg. Leider ist das Schloss in Privatbesitz, wir wir am Tor lesen konnten, eine Besichtigung der Anlage war somit leider nicht möglich, schade. 




Nach einer kurzen Aufstiegsverschnaufpause fuhren wir weiter in den Ort bis zur Hauptstraße. 




Hier änderte ich meine Planung ein wenig, ich verließ Rammelburg auf der Hauptstraße nach Norden zwecks Besichtigung des dortigen Naturdenkmals. 




Der Baum ist wirklich imposant. So erreichten wir dann bei 18,8 die B242. Ursprünglich wollte ich die B242 am Rastplatz Rammelburgblick erreichen. Da aber von unserem jetzigen Punkt an der B242 auch ein Wirtschaftsweg in das Einetal führte, überquerte ich hier die Straße und fuhr in das Einetal 




nach Norden den Berg hinab. Ab der Raststätte an der B242 verläuft ja eigentlich der Radweg HARZ in das Einetal. Auf meinem Garmin sah ich aber, dass am Südrand des Einetales ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten zum HARZ-Radweg führt. So konnte eigentlich nichts schiefgehen. So dachte ich, es ging dann auf nassem mit hohen Gras überwucherten Wirtschaftsweg ziemlich Steil runter in das Tal, meine Reifen hatten nicht mehr so viel Gripp, ich rutschte teilweise ganz schön den Hang runter. Unten dann noch eine 90° Kurve nach Osten mit Schlammloch. Schnell schalten und durch, klappte auch ganz gut, die Räder bekamen graue Färbung. Die Entfernung bis zum Auftreffen auf den HARZ-Radweg betrug zwar nur gut 1 km, aber er war gespickt mit Wasserlöchern und Schlammabschnitten. 














_(Reinhard1 hatte die besten Reifen von uns, er kam überall durch)_
Auch diesen Abschnitt meisterten wir ohne Sturz und nassem Schuhwerk. Beim Auffahren auf den HARZ-Radweg schauten wir einen Straßenhobel auf die Vorderachse. Man war gerade dabei den Weg zu planieren.














So konnten wir jetzt auf dem abgezogenen Radweg entspannt leicht talwärts durch das landschaftlich sehr schöne Einetal in Richtung Stangerode rollen. 














Der Weg führte dann auf der Hauptstraße durch Stangerode, an der Kirche und am Schafbockdenkmal 









vorbei bis zum km 26. Hier überquerten wir die Eine und fuhren am rechten Ufer auf dem Radweg weiter durch das Einetal nach Osten. 




Der Radweg führte uns bis zur Schlackenmühle bei km 28. Hier verließen wir das Einetal und wandten uns nach Süden auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, 




der am rechten Ufer der Tübbecke, durch das Tal nach Süden führte. Bei km 29,1 überquerten wir die Tübbecke und fuhren nach Osten weiter, 




wo wir dann nach 200 Meter den Willeröder Bach überquerten und auf einen schon leicht zugewachsenen Wirtschaftsweg am linken Ufer des Willeröder Bach 









weiter nach Osten fuhren. Der Weg wurde zusehend schlechter, mit Gras zugewachsen, hier ist bestimmt seit Jahrzehnten kein Rad langgefahren. 




Der Weg führte uns im Tal jetzt leicht hügelaufwärts und endete vor einem Acker. Laut Karte musste es aber einen Weg geben. Eine kurze Aufklärung der näheren Umgebung ergab tatsächlich einen Weg, der aber mit mannshohen Brennnesseln bewachsen war. Also rein ins Vergnügen 




und nach 50 Metern an einer etwas brennnesselfreien Stell die Mittagspause eingelegt. Thomas war an diesem Tag Bein Frei unterwegs, er zog es vor nach der Pause auf den Acker auszuweichen und dort den Weg schiebend fortzusetzen. Reinhard 1, Peter und leffith taten es ihm nach. Ich nahm dass gelassen und zeigte Härte. So fuhr ich durch die dicht stehenden Brennnesseln unbeeindruckt durch. Die reichten mir schon während der Fahrt bis in Brusthöhe, aber nach 390 Meter war auch, dass Geschichte es ging, wieder ordentlich auf den Wirtschaftsweg leicht hügelaufwärts 



















bis in den Ort Willerode. Meine Mitfahrer freuten sich, da es jetzt auf Asphaltstraße




bis kurz vor die B180n ging. Hier dann noch einen kleinen Schlenker nach Norden und Osten, 









wo wir dann die B180n unterqueren konnten. Auf einen Wanderweg an der Quelle des Ölgrundbaches vorbei 




kamen wir am Eingang des Walbecker Tierparkes an. Auf der Straße ging es hoch 




bis zum Gutsplatz, wo wir auf den Hagenbergweg trafen und auf diesen in das Tal des Ölgrundbaches runter fuhren, hier ist auch das östliche Ende des Tierparkes. Weiter ging es durch das Ölgrunbachtal, 














vorbei am Planteurhausteich nach Osten. Am östlichen Ende befindet sich das Planteurhaus, ist jetzt eine Pension und Pilgerherberge am Jakobsweg. Wilhelm Christian von dem Bussche ließ zu Beginn des 19. Jahrhunderts in Walbeck das Planteurhaus errichten. Weiter ging es auf den Wanderweg durch den Ölgrund, 









vorbei am Ölgrundteich nach Osten bis Wiederstedt. Ab Wiederstedt dann auf der L152 talwärts rollend bis nach Sandersleben ins Wippertal 




zum nächsten Bäcker, wo bei Kuchen und Kaffee die Tour nach 44,18 km und 1182 HM beendet wurde.




Es war schon eine ziemlich anstrengende Tourgewesen, die uns aber landschaftlich für die Mühen voll entschädigt hat. Mit der Bahn ging es dann in die Heimatorte wieder über Halle zurück. 




_(Warten auf den Zug)_
Das Wetter war für diesen Tag ideal, nicht zu warm und vom Gegenwind spürten wir im Wald überhaupt nichts.
Hier noch die Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=klulporzotbbrcvc


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2014)

Hallo,
am Dienstag, den 16.09. findet eine kleine Sachsentour –absolute Flachlandrunde- von Lützen nach Leipzig durch den Auenwald- Karl-Heine-Kanal- Kulkwitzer See- Lützen statt.
Länge: 53 km
HM: 160
Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg B91 Eingang Südpark um 08:25 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Lützen Rathausplatz Bäcker
Startzeit ab Lützen: 09:30 Uhr
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mfnmhtmpcwhoiyjm
Anmeldung hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14953


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2014)

Hallo,
heute fand die kleine Sachsentour statt. Mit dabei waren Thomas und Jürgen aus Weißenfels sowie Bikermario aus Merseburg. Ich war heute wieder mal der Guide.
Ich traf mich um 08:25 Uhr an der B91 Eingang Südpark mit Bikermario, gemeinsam fuhren wir dann durch den Nebel zum Treffpunkt in Lützen. 









Der Nebel wurde nach Bad Dürrenberg am Ellerbachradweg immer dichter, so musste ich noch die hintere Positionsleuchte einschalten. War auch gut so, den der Verkehr auf der Straße von Zöllschen nach Lützen war heute ziemlich stark. In Lützen am Kaffee am Markt warteten schon die beiden Mitfahrer Thomas und Jürgen auf mich. Diesmal war ich leider nicht der Erste am Treffpunkt. Aus WSF und Merseburg waren es bis zum Treffpunkt 18,5 km. Ohne Umschweife ging es dann gleich weiter zum Einstieg Radweg auf den alten ehemaligen Bahndamm Lützen- Gorenz.









Jetzt hatte es die Sonne geschafft den Nebel zu verdrängen, es wurde wärmer. Hinter Sebenisch bogen wir dann vom Radweg ab und folgten den Albersdorfer Weg zur B186. 




Die Bundesstraße wurde nach NO hin überquert. Es ging bis zur Ortsmitte Albersdorf, wo wir die Hauptstraße nach Osten hin verließen und auf den Wirtschaftsweg 




weiter bis zur S46 fuhren. Parallel zur S46 führt ein Radweg nach NO, den wir nach 400 Metern wieder verließen und dann durch eine Kleingartensparte „Gartenfreunde Südwest e.V.“ fuhren, bis wir auf den ehemaligen Bahnhof Grosszschocher stießen. 




Hier bog ich auf die S46 ab und folgte deren Verlauf nach Osten. 
Wir überquerten auf der S46 die Weiße Elster,




links von uns die Gartenanlage Elsterbogen e.V.. Am km 35,5 verließen wir die S46 und fuhren in den Auenwald auf den Weg Am Teilungswehr nach NO weiter. Überquerten dann die Connewitzer Eisenbahn und gelangten dann, nach einer Wasserdurchfahrt,









in das LSG Leipziger Ratsholz. Am km 37 stießen wir auf die Neue Linie, die wir nach SO bis zum Wildschweingehege folgten. Hier wandte ich mich dann nach N, überquerte die Pleiße









und folgte den Mühlholzsteg nach Osten weiter bis zur Brandstraße. Auf dieser und der nachfolgenden Windscheidstraße nach Norden bis Kreuzung Scheffelstraße. Hier bog ich nach Westen in eine Gasse ab, bis ich auf die Fockestraße stieß, ich folgte dann deren Verlauf nach Norden weiter bis zur Kreuzung Hardenbergstraße. Hier bog ich nach Westen in den Auenwald ab, es ging jetzt kreisförmig hoch 




zum Fockeberg, 151 Meter üNN. Der Berg hat eine Gesamthöhe von 47 Metern. 




Es war unser erster Besuch auf dem Fockeberg. Man hat von hier oben an den Sichtachsen eine gute Rundumsicht über Leipzig, leider war das Wetter heute nicht optimal. 



















Nach der Rundumsicht und dem Gruppenfoto ging es wieder runter zur Fockestraße. 




Wir bogen dann nach wenigen Metern nach SW ab und folgten den Weg am Südrand der Rennbahn Scheibenholz bis zum Elsterflutbett. 




Das Flutbett überquerten wir auf der Rennbahnstegbrücke nach Westen hin. Auf den Kettenstieg durchquerten wir den Nachtigallenwald nach Westen bis zum Waldrand. Am Waldrand dann nach Süden bis zur Industriestraße, der wir nach NW folgten. Wir überquerten wieder die Weiße Elster und stießen nach wenigen Metern auf die Elisabethbrücke, die über den Karl-Heine-Kanal führt, jetzt waren wir in Plagwitz angelangt. Gleich hinter der Brücke verläuft am Nordufer des Kanals der Radweg, den wir, vorbei am Restaurant Kanal 28, bis zur Lutzener Straße folgten. 



















Dann auf der Straße 214 Meter nach SW, die Straße dann nach Norden hin überquert und bis zum Klärwerk weiter gefahren. Jetzt Straße zu Ende, ein Schlagbaum versperrte uns die Weiterfahrt, hinter dem Schlagbaum eine Liegenschaft der Leipziger Polizei. Vor Jahren bin ich noch durch das Gebiet des Lindenauer Hafens gefahren, aber am heutigen Tag habe ich das Terrain kaum wiedererkannt, große Bautätigkeit im Bereich. Also folgte ich jetzt den Trail an der südlichen Grenze zur Polizeiliegenschaft nach Westen, 









war ein netter kleiner Trail, der dann auf einer riesigen Wiese endete. Weiter über die Wiese nach SW









bis zur Treppe, die in den Schönauer Park führt. 




Auf dieser dann hoch in den Park und von dort weiter quer durch Schonau nach SW 




weiter bis zum Haltepunkt der Bahn Miltitzer Allee. Hier die Bahnlinie über eine Brücke überquert und weiter nach Westen bis zur Straße am See. Auf dieser dann nach Süden bis zur Binzer Straße. Auf Höhe der Kreuzung Binzerstraße- Straße am See nach Westen zum Seeufer des Kulkwitzer See.









In der dortigen Schiffsgaststätte kurze Mittagspause mit isotonischem Getränk. Danach ging es auf den Rundweg am Seeufer weiter nach Norden,




Westen und Süden bis zum Lausener Weg. 









Wir stießen dort auf die K7960 und folgten deren Verlauf nach SW bis Kulkwitz. 




Von Kulkwitz dann nach Garnitz 




und auf der Straße weiter nach Westen bis Thronitz. In Trohnitz auf der S76 nach Süden zur ehemaligen Eisenbahntrasse, jetzt Radweg und auf diesen wieder nach Lützen zurück. 




In Lützen Tourende nach 69,8 km und 540 HM. Hier trennten sich dann unsere Wege, wir fuhren bis Merseburg zurück und hatten am Ende 89,8 km pedallierend zurückgelegt.
Es war eine recht warme Tour zum Nachmittag hin. Bei mit lief der Schweiß in Strömen, ich hätte mir noch ein kurzärmliges Trikot einpacken sollen, was ich morgen bei der Tour sicherlich machen werde.
Es hat Spaß gemacht mit meinen netten Mitfahrern, durch den Leipziger Auenwald zu fahren.
Morgen geht es zum Schladitzer See, westlich Rackwitz. Diesmal bin ich nicht der Guide, sondern Harti vom Merseburger Radverein, das bedeutet ich kann mir morgen in Ruhe die Gegend ansehen und brauche nicht auf den Weg zu achten, also eine ganz entspannte Runde.
Hier noch die Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=abbemqoijihkjbpb


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2014)

Hallo,
heute war ich mal Mitfahrer. Harti vom Merseburger Radverein war heute der Guide zu der Schladitzer Seetour. Von Merseburg führte er uns, Erich ebenfalls vom Merseburger Radverein und mich, zum Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See. 
























Dann weiter auf dem Elsterradweg bis kurz hinter der BAB 9.














Ab hier führte er uns auf mir unbekannten Wegen nach Norden in den Ort Wehlitz. 




Es ging vorbei am Gut Wehlitz auf der Merseburger Straße nach Osten bis zur B186. Diese überquerten wir und folgten der Flughafenstraße nach Norden. 




Am Ende trafen wir auf die Robert-Koch-Straße und folgten deren Verlauf nach Osten bis zur Rudolf Breitscheidstraße, der wir ebenfalls nach Osten weiter folgten. Am Ende trafen wir auf die Herderstraße und bogen auf dieser nach Norden ab. Nach Unterquerung der Eisenbahnlinie 




stießen wir auf den Freirodaer Weg und folgten den Weg auf dem dortigen Radweg nach Osten. 




Linker Hand von uns der Bereich der DHL. Am Ende stießen wir auf die Radefelder Allee und folgten deren Verlauf nach Norden, überquerten dabei die BAB 14 und rollten nach der BAB 14 in den Ort Freiroda, östlicher Rand ein. Dort stießen wir auf die Radefelder Straße 




und folgten dieser nach Osten bis Radefeld. Es ging durch den Ort weiter nach Osten Hayna. Hier war dann der Einstieg in den Rundweg Schladitzer See. 



















Der Weg wurde entgegen des Uhrzeigersinn umrundet. Dann wieder retour bis Radefeld, wo wir in der dortigen Landmetzgerei mit Restaurant eine Pause einlegten. 









_(ein kleines Selfi von uns)_
Nach der Pause zurück gen Westen bis zur S1. Auf dem Radweg neben der S1 bogen wir nach Norden ab und folgten den Weg an der Grenze des Flugplatzes. 




Wir fuhren vorbei am Trainingsplatz der Flughafenfeuerwehr









und am dortigen Aussichtsturm und gelangten dann über Schweiditz zur BAB 9. 




Diese und nachfolgend die BAB 14 überquert, wo wir dann bei km 57,5 in Beuditz anlangten. Von Beuditz auf Nebenstraßen weiter nach Großkugel zur B6. Die B6 überquert und auf einer Nebenstraße bis Röglitz weiter gefahren. Von dort war es dann nur noch 1 km bis Raßnitz, wo wir dann wieder auf den Elsterradweg trafen und diesen bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster in Lochau folgten. 




Über Burgliebenau ging es dann nach Merseburg zurück. Am Ende hat der Guide dann die Tour mit 78 km und einem Schnitt von 20 km/h für beendet erklärt. Dank an den Guide, der uns ohne sich zu verfahren und ohne GPS und Karte, die hatte er im Kopf gespeichert, diese schöne Runde beschert hat. Es war eine tolle Führung, Ausfälle gab es keine und das Wetter war ja heute besonders gut für Biker.
Hier noch die Strecke:http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zdxmgjlamqfwsftk


----------



## Udo1 (24. September 2014)

Hallo,
nach der Tour vom Sonntag, Rund um Leipzig von WSF über Leipzig bis Merseburg, wo ich als Guide beim White-Rock-Tourenteam fungierte, _(Tourbericht und die Bilder von der Rund um Leipzigtour mal hier: http://www.zweiradriese.de/cms_content.php?cms_selectedContent=541fe12743d79
http://www.zweiradriese.de/cms_content.php?cms_selectedContent=541ee8e4dde10)_
heute wieder eine gemütliche Altherrenrunde mit Reinhard1 und Hupsi aus WSF.
Treffpunkt war um 10:00 Uhr am Saaleradweg in Weißenfels West. 3 Minuten vor der Zeit traf ich aus Merseburg pedallierend am Treffpunkt an, gutes Timing gewesen. Da sich keiner weiter angemeldet hatte, starten wir sogleich. Nach ungefähr 1,4 km ereilte mich ein Anruf von Hupsi, „Wo seid ihr“. Nachdem ich ihm unseren Standort mitgeteilt hatte, stieß er in zügiger Fahrweise zu uns. So waren wir also zu dritt unterwegs Richtung Naumburg auf dem Saaleradweg. 




_(man sieht ihm die Anstrengung der Aufholjagd noch an)_
Die Weinberge zwischen Goseck und Eulau spiegelten sich auf der Wasseroberfläche der Saale, die heute sehr ruhig dahin floss.









Da ich meinen Radlerpass mit allen 42 Stempeln befüllt hatte, schlug ich den Weg zur Geschäftsstelle des Saale-Unstrut-Tourismus e.V. in Naumburg ein. Ich holte dort meine goldene Radlerkönigmedaille ab. 




Nach einem kleinen Plausch ging es mit meinen zwei Mitfahrern weiter durch Naumburg auf, für mich neuen Wegen. Ich schlug den Weg durch die Michaelisstraße nach Westen ein. Die Straße trifft dann nach wenigen 100 Metern auf die B87. Genau an diesem Punkt führt ein Wanderweg, der mit Rasenplatten ausgelegt ist nach Norden in die Wiesen runter. Ich bog an dem ersten Abzweig nach Westen ab, den Papstgrund. 









Den folgten wir bis in die Dr.-Robert-Koch-Siedlung. Jetzt begann der Friedhofsweg, der uns nach Almrich brachte. 









Im Ort ein kleiner Schlenker nach NO zur Bahnlinie und auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg bis zur nächsten Fußgängerunterführung, der uns auf die Nordseite der Eisenbahntrasse brachte. Nach dem Tunnel waren es dann nur noch 384 Meter, bis wir auf den Saaleradweg stießen, den wir dann bis zur Saalebrücke in Almrich folgten. 









Von dort dann auf der Straße in Richtung Äpplerberge, wo wir auf den Weinwanderweg stießen, den wir dann bis Rossbach folgten. In Rossbach schlug ich den Weg zum Bahnhof ein, überquerte dort die Burgenlandbahn und folgte den Wanderweg an der Westseite der Eisenbahntrasse 














bis Kleinjena. Von Kleinjena auf dem Radweg zur Unstrut nach Großjena und dann durch den Ort bis zum Abzweig Kirche und Straße Dorfplatz. Am Abzweig der Straße Zum Sportplatz bog auf die selbige ab und folgte deren Lauf hügelaufwärts nach SO, sie ging dann in einen Wirtschaftsweg über. In der nächsten 90° Kurve nach NO fuhr ich auf einen Wiesenweg weiter 




nach SO und tauchte dann in das Waldgebiet nördlich Weinberghäuser ein. Der Weg war anfangs gut fahrbar, dann aber ging es ordentlich berghoch auf aufgeweichtem Untergrund. Hier hatte ich mehrfach mit meinem durchrutschenden Hinterrad zu tun und musste notgedrungen Reinhard1 und Hupsi mit ihren besseren Reifenprofil ziehen lassen. Leider kein Foto, hatte mit mir selber genug zu tun. Oben angekommen









_(man hat aber gewartet)_
überquerten wir die L207 nach NO und fuhren Richtung Schießstand eines Schützenvereins weiter.




Dann weiter durch ein Waldgebiet und einen Wirtschaftsweg bis zur L205. 









Auf dieser dann bis Markröhlitz zum Tante Emma-Laden. Hier wollte ich eigentlich einen Kaffee trinken, aber es gibt dort neue, ganz ungewöhnliche, Öffnungszeiten, von 04:30 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr. Nun dann tranken wir eben unsere Wasserflaschen leer und verspeisten gleich unsere Brote.




Hier dann auch Tourende für Reinhard1 und Hupsi die über Uichteritz nach WSF zurückfuhren. Ich fuhr weiter bis zum Pilgerweg und folgte seinen Lauf bis zum Geiseltalsee. 




_(Der kleine Schleichweg zum Geiseltalsee ist wohl bald zugewachsen)_
Im Bereich des Seeabflusses in Frankleben befestigt man gerade das Ufer mit großen Steinen. 




Durch den Westwind und den daraus resultierenden Wellenschlag brach das Ufer immer ab. Nach 83 km und 1056 HM war dann auch meine heutige Tour zu Ende. War wieder eine schöne Tour durch das Saaletal und Unstruttal bei solidem herbstlichen Wetter.
_
Die Strecke findet man hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pcfisjajfykltbjq
_


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2014)

Hallo,
kleine Tour am 01.10. vom Olbersleben durch das Waldgebiet von Rastenberg nach Bad Bibra zur Käsescheune- weiter über Laucha auf dem Saaleradweg bis WSF/Merseburg zurück.
Streckenlänge ca. 57 km, Bodenbeschaffenheit fest, ca. 500 HM
Start in Merseburg Bahnhof Gleis 2 09:30 Uhr
Start in Leißling um 09:50 Uhr mit Hopperticket bis Olbersleben-Ellersleben
Start in Ellersleben um 11:00 Uhr
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hxnglwxaafaixkrz


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2014)

Hallo,
der heutige Vormittag lud ja richtig zu einer spontanen Radtour ein. So bin ich dann auch ganz spontan so gegen 09:30 Uhr, nachdem ich noch die Bestellung für das Abschlussgrillen der BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Freunden abgegeben hatte, Richtung Saaleradweg aufgebrochen. Hinter der Saalebrücke bei Schkopau bog ich dann zum Damm der Steinlache ab 




_(Die ließen sich von mir nicht stören)_









und folgte den Weg auf dem Damm bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Lochau. Die Sonne wärmte mich auf dem Elsterradweg ordentlich durch und der Wind aus SW erhöhte meine Geschwindigkeit enorm.




Nachdem ich die BAB 9 unterquert hatte, bog ich zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster südlich Wehlitz ab. Nach dem Überqueren der Weißen Elster




ging es dann auf den Wanderweg nach Masslau ab. 




Der Weg führte mich durch die Wiesen der Weißen Elster und der Neuen Luppe zur Autobahnbrücke über die Neue Luppe. 









Hier gelangte ich auf dem Damm am linken Ufer der Neuen Luppe und folgte diesen bis zu einem Abzweig auf einen Wirtschaftsweg. Dieser führte mich durch Masslau nach Westen, an eine Herde schottischer Hochlandrinder mit ihrem Nachwuchs vorbei














in den dortigen Auenwald. Im Auenwald bog ein Weg von der Haupttrasse ab, den ich heute mal folgte. Ich wollte einfach mal sehen, wohin dieser Weg mich führen würde. Er führte mich auf eine Wiese am Waldrand, 



















der dann am Wasserlauf der Luppe ein Ende hatte. Am Ufer war kein Durchkommen so drehte ich wieder um 




und folgte den Hauptweg wieder bis zur Brücke über die Luppe. Hinter der Brücke auf dem linken Ufer führt ein Weg in Richtung Königseiche, die vor Jahren durch einen Sturm gefällt wurde. Vorher bog ich aber auf einen Weg nach Süden hin ab.














Am ersten Abzweig nach Westen bog ich dann auf diesen Weg (in OSM als Auenweg bezeichnet) ab, der mich zum Schlossteich vom Schloss Dölkau führte. 









Es ging am Süduferentlang zur Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Zweimen. In Zweimen fuhr ich heute mal durch den Ort zur Kirche St. Barbara. Der Weg von der Kirche den nach Süden führte endete dann wieder am westlichen Ortsausgang von Zweimen. Vor der K2178 bog ich auf einen Pfad am Teich nach Westen ab




und stieß an seinem Ende auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg gleichzeitig auch Radweg Salzstraße. Diesen folgte ich dann am Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer See














vorbei bis Lopitz. Wo ich dann am westlichen Ortsausgang die Luppe wieder überquerte und an den ehemaligen Lehmgruben bis zur B181 vorfuhr. Auf dem Radweg an B181 ging es dann bis Merseburg zurück. 
Es war eine schöne kleine Vormittagsrunde gewesen bei angenehmen Temperaturen.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tcuiyugecnqgvval


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
die heutige Tour ging mit der DB zum Startort nach Buttstädt in Thüringen. Mit Hopperticket und DB fuhr ich dann mit Reinhard1 über Großheringen und dann auf der Strecke Sömmerda bis nach Buttstädt.
Absicht war es teilweise auf dem Finnewanderweg durch das Rastenberger Waldgebiet nach Bad Bibra und von dort weiter zum Geiseltalsee zu fahren, mit einem Abstecher zur Käsescheune Bad Bibra. Um 09:50 fuhren wir mit der DB-Regio in den Bahnhof von Buttstädt ein.




Nach dem die Satelliten gefunden waren überquerten wir die Bahnstrecke und fuhren auf der L1057 nach Norden hin aus dem Ort- Nach wenigen Metern hinter der Ortsgrenze unterquerten wir dann die neue ICE-Trasse Leipzig-Erfurt.




Rechts von uns sahen wir die Erhebung auch in den Karten als Donnersberg bezeichnet. Nachdem wir 1,4 km zurückgelegt hatten, bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten hin ab und verließ somit die nicht allzu stark befahrene Straße.




Laut Karte führte der Weg genau zu einem Wirtschaftsweg an einer ehemaligen Bahnstrecke, die dann nach Norden führt. Nach ca. 300 Metern wurde das Gras auf dem Weg immer höher. Als wir dann nach 500 Metern von der Straße aus auf dem Weg trafen, der uns nach Norden führen sollte, schafften wir es noch 190 Meter den Weg durch das Unterholz zu folgen dann war Schluss, kein Durchkommen mehr.




Also wieder retour zur L1057 zurück und auf dieser dann weiter nach Norden bis in die Ortschaft Hardisleben.














Ich folgte den Verlauf der Schulstraße, an der Kirche vorbei nach Norden zum Ortsausgang. Am Ortsrand trafen wir auf eine Fahrradstraße,



















die in Richtung NO führte. Auf dieser fuhren wir dann parallel zum Harschbach zügig leicht hügelaufwärts. Beim km 8,1 erreichten wir den Waldrand und mussten erst einmal warten, bis der Holztransporter den Schlagbaum aufgeschlossen hatte und davon fuhr.




Wir folgten der WAB, die am westlichen Rand der Teiche durch die der Harschbach fließt, führt.




Bei km 8,5 trafen wir auf den Finnewanderweg, der uns dann durch das Tiefe Tal auf der Westseite des Harschbaches berghoch führte. Am km 9,8 verließen wir den Finnewanderweg und fuhren auf einer Abkürzung nach Norden. Hier stand mal ein Eisenbahnviadukt der leider 2000 abgerissen wurde.




An ihm erinnert nur noch eine Tafel. Es ging immer noch leicht aufwärts, wir folgten einfach den Lauf der WAB.




Nachdem wir die Höhe 288,9 erreicht hatten, konnten wir die Räder rollen lassen es ging leider nur 1 km bergab bis zum Waldrand.









Vom Waldrand noch 680 Meter nach Norden, wo wir die Ortschaft Tauhardt erreichten.




Am nördlichen Ortsausgang bogen wir nach Osten auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab,




der uns am Flugplatz Bad Bibra vorbei führte. Bei km 16 erreichten wir die K2256 und folgten dieser genau 455 Meter nach Süden. Dort bogen wir wieder auf eine Straße nach Osten hin ab.




Diese Straße führte uns nach Wallroda. Die in der Karte eingetragenen zwei Wege, die vor Wallroda nach Norden abbiegen sollten, gab es nicht mehr, alles ein Maisfeld. Aber am Nordrand von Wallroda führte ein Wirtschaftsweg









auf Serpentinen nach Norden in das Schnecktal runter.




Unten angekommen folgte ich den Weg durch das Tal nach NO bis zum Eisenbahnviadukt der ehemaligen Finnebahn.














Nach dem Viadukt endete der Weg an der Kramermühle. Auf der B176 fuhren wir dann in Richtung Bad Bibra weiter. Nach 570 Metern erreichten wir die Auenmühle und verließen dort schnell die Bundesstraße. Dort überquerten wir den Saubach



















und fuhren am rechten Ufer weiter nach Bad Bibra bis zur Käsescheune.




Einige Kilo Räucherkäse verschwanden im Rucksack, bevor wir uns durch das Biberbachtal in Richtung Tröbsdorf aufmachten. Hinter Tröbsdorf überquerten wir die Unstrut fuhren weiter durch Burgscheidungen und dann auf dem Unstrutradweg weiter bis zur Brücke der Burgenlandbahn. Hinter der Brücke bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab der uns leicht ansteigend über den Galgenberg nach Norden führte.









Am km 34,1 stießen wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der uns nach Osten auf die Gleinaer Berge hoch führte.




War etwas schweißtreibend. Oben angekommen ging es auf einen Waldweg weiter nach Norden bis zur B180.









Die wurde überquert und auf den folgenden Wirtschaftsweg




ging es dann bis zum südlichen Ortsausgang von Albersroda. Ich fuhr am Südrand des Ortes nach Osten weiter.









Dort stießen wir auf die K2164. Schönes Pflaster aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert, aber unser Landrat hatte ja versprochen, den dortigen Goetheradweg in seiner Amtszeit fertigzustellen.









Hat aber nicht gesagt, ob die Amtszeit nach seiner diesjährigen Widerwahl mitzählt. Nun ja dann wird der angefangene Weg wohl noch einige Jahre in dem unakzeptablen Zustand bleiben. Wir gelangten am Ende des Weges am Friedof von St. Micheln an.














Hinter dem Friedhof führt ein steiler Pfad runter in den Ort. Auf der Hauptstraße fuhren wir dann weiter zum Schloss in St. Ulrich. Weiter an der Geisel entlang




bis zum Geiseltalsee.




Ich musste den unteren Weg nehmen, der Obere ist wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt.




Am Infopunkt Neumark dann Pause bei Kaffee und Kuchen.




Gemeinsam setzten wir unseren Weg nach der Stärkung bis Frankleben weiter fort. Hier trennten sich dann unsere Wege.
Am Ende hatte ich 67 km und 475 HM auf dem Tacho. Die Tour war toll, vor allem durch die schon in der Laubfärbung befindlichen  Wälder.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ngpugobmtkammyiu


----------



## Udo1 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
wer für den heutigen Nachmittag noch nichts vorhaben sollte, den empfehle ich zum Geiseltalsee zu fahren. Am Aussichtsturm in Neumark/Braunsbedra ist ein Pendelverkehr eingerichtet um die die Seebrücke besichtigen zu können. Sie ist heute von 10:00 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr für die Öffentlichkeit geöffnet. Um 20:00 Uhr gibt es noch eine Lasershow.
Hier ein paar Bilder von heute Vormittag.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
war heute mal wieder nach 1,5 Wochen Sportverbot mit Reinhard1 unterwegs. Wir trafen uns um Südfeldsee um 09:50 Uhr und fuhren anschließend gleich weiter immer in Richtung Westen. Nachdem wir Schortau, Ortsteil von Braunsbedra, erreicht hatten, bekamen wir den Wind genau von vorn ab. Bis hoch zur Müchelhöhe ging es ja noch, aber dann wurde es heftig.
Aber auf dem Weg hochwärts zur Müchelhöhe fanden wir wieder einige Stellen, die nach Rückkehr von der Tour dem Umweltamt des Saalekreises sofort mitgeteilt worden sind.
   
Auf der Platte Richtung Gleina und Laucha Flugplatz floss der Schweiß in strömen. Wir wechselten uns alle 400 Meter mit der Führung ab.


 



 
Endlich hatten wir die Gleinaer Berge erreicht und schauten in das Unstruttal hinab. Jetzt ging es zum Unstrutradweg runter und dann über Burgscheidungen zum Einstieg in das Biberbachtal. 


 
Auf dem Radweg dann weiter bis nach Bad Bibra zur Biberbachscheune. Die Taschen und Rucksäcke mit lecker Käse gefüllt und dann zurück nach Laucha, wo sich unsere Wege wieder trennten. Reinhard1 mit Rückenwind auf dem Unstrutradweg und Saaleradweg zurück nach WSF. Ich die Serpentinen hoch zum Flugplatz Laucha und weiter über Gleina zum Geiseltalsee und auf dem Rundweg nach Merseburg zurück. Am Ende waren es gute 90 km bei mir gewesen, wobei die Rücktour natürlich die schnellste war, mit dem Rückenwind von heute war das ja auch kein Wunder.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand Lust für eine Tour am morgigen Tag? Meine Mitfahrer sind alle ausgefallen.
Der Wind kommt aus dem Süden.


----------



## leffith (27. Oktober 2014)

Bin leider an meinen Schreibtisch gekettet.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2014)

leffith schrieb:


> Bin leider an meinen Schreibtisch gekettet.


Nun ja einer muss ja meine Rente erarbeiten. Werde morgen um 08:25 Uhr von Schkopau mit DB nach Eisleben fahren und dann zurück auf der Salzstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (28. Oktober 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß. Hatte gerade auf meiner Arbeitshintour zwischen 4.1 und 4,8 Grad Celsius. Es wird wohl Winter?  Soll ja wieder ansteigen auf zweistellige Nachttemperaturen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
da ja alle meine potentiellen Mitfahrer am heutigen Tag leider verhindert waren, entschied ich mich gestern Abend für eine Tourkombination, bestehend aus Zug und MTB. Das Wetter war ja heute bei uns in Merseburg zum Start nach Schkopau-Bahnhof super, Sonne pur. Der Zug sollte um 08:28 Uhr eintreffen, was er dann auch tat. Derweil schaute ich mir die langsam aufsteigende Sonne über den Bahnhof Schkopau an. 




Der Zug hatte kaum die Saale überwunden und war an der Stadtgrenze Halle angelangt wurde es urplötzlich Dunkel, Nebel hing über Halle.




Auch auf der Weiterfahrt nach Eisleben auf der ganzen Strecke nur Nebel. Am Bahnhof Eisleben war es kalt und feucht, der Südwind tat sein übriges, so musste ich doch noch die Windjacke aktivieren. Gestern Abend hatte ich mir die ungefähre Strecke noch einmal angesehen und stellte fest, dass auf der angedachten Strecke 8 Dosen versteckt waren, die es zu heben galt. Davon 6 sogar in Eisleben. Bei vieren wurde ich fündig. Eisleben verließ ich auf der Querfurter Straße bis hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke, da bog ich nach Westen ab zu den berufsbildenden Schulen und folgte dann einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden, der am Wolferöder Weg begann. Der Weg führte mich bis zur L224, die wurde überquert. Auf dieser rollte ich bis nach Neckendorf rein. Gleich hinter der Brücke bog ich nach SW auf einen Waldweg ab, der die Anhöhe hoch führte.














Der Weg war stark ausgewaschen. Nach 5,1 km bog ich dann nach SO ab und folgte den Wirtschaftsweg 









bis zum Ortseingang von Bischofrode. Auf der Straße der Einheit, die nach Süden führte und dann wieder in einen Wirtschaftsweg überging, verließ ich Bischofrode nach Süden hin. An der ersten Wegkreuzung bog ich dann nach SO ab und folgte den Weg durch das dortige Waldgebiet 




bis zur B180. Nachdem ich die Bundesstraße überquert hatte, ging es weiter bis kurz vor Holzzelle. 




Hier biegt eine sehr schmale asphaltierte Straße, die nach Hornburg führt, ab.









In Hornburg dann auf der Riege nach Osten den Hügel hoch.




Der Weg brachte mich bis nach Alberstedt. Alberstedt tangierte ich am westlichen Ortsrand und fuhr nach Süden weiter bis zur ersten Kreuzung. 









_(Blick von der Höhe kurz vor Schraplau auf Schafsee)_
Auf der von Westen nach Osten führenden Straße bin ich nach Osten abgebogen und folgte deren Lauf bis Schraplau. In Schraplau wählte ich den Weg über den Weinberg nach Esperstedt. In Esperstedt folgte ich den Verlauf der Mühlerstraße bis zur Untermühle. Hinter der Untermühle wurde dann die Weida überquert 









und in einem Bogen bis zur östlichen Ausfallstraße von Esperstedt weiter gefahren. Ich folgte dann einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden, der zu den Windrädern hoch führt. An der ersten Kreuzung bog ich nach Osten ab und traf dann auf die L164 die in Richtung Etzdorf führt. Am Abzweig Asendorf bog ich ab und fuhr nach Süden in den Ort, Dann weiter durch den Ort bis Steuden. Steuden verließ ich am östlichen Ortsrand. Und fuhr auf dem asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg vor bis zur L173 danach weiter auf der K2150 nach Osten bis auf Höhe des ersten Abzeiges eines Wirtschaftsweges, am Buschstreifen, der nach Süden führt. Auf diesen dann weiter bis zur Brücke über die BAB 143. Hier traf ich dann auf den Goetheradweg, den ich bis Dehlitz a. B. folgte. Von Dehlitz a. B. weiter nach Süden bis nach Bündorf.




Hier überquerte ich die L172 und folgte den Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Süden bis zur HJeerstzraße, Auf dieser dann nach Merseburg zurück, wo ich nach 55 km und 590 HM eintraf. 
Das Wetter war nicht gerade angenehm zum Fahren. Der Nebel und der Wind waren unangenehm. Dies wurde erst ab Steuden besser, als die Sonne hervorkam und den Nebel vertrieb. Ansonsten eine schöne Tour mit einigen wenigen neuen Abschnitten, die ich noch nicht kannte.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rzguqrkhphbrvxde


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (28. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Tour  ,
Im November dann " grillen in der Pizza"?
Bikermario kann sich ja dann für den Dezember um einen Tisch bemuehen. Wird vielleicht etwas schwierig zwecks X-Mas Betriebsfeiern. 
Dann viel Erfolg und sag uns bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid, wann und wo. Dann kann ich es bei meinem Chef als freien Tag beantragen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja genau, am Mittwoch, den *19.11., um 19:00 Uhr in Großkayna Pizzeria*


----------



## leffith (29. Oktober 2014)

Na dann auf zu lecker Pizza.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (1. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich habe einen ganz wichtigen Hinweis für euch.
Passt auf eure Räder auf. Es sind wieder Langfinger unterwegs, welche Keller aufbrechen und schöne MTB stehlen.
Leider bin ich ein Opfer dieser Leute geworden. In der Nacht von Donnerstag zum Freitag wurde mein Keller gewaltsam geöffnet und mein schönes MTB wurde geklaut. Sollte jemand ein kleines MTB von Gaint in der Farbe Weiss/Hellblau sehen und ich bin da nicht drauf schubst die Person vom Sattel


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2014)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> ich habe einen ganz wichtigen Hinweis für euch.
> Passt auf eure Räder auf. Es sind wieder Langfinger unterwegs, welche Keller aufbrechen und schöne MTB stehlen.
> Leider bin ich ein Opfer dieser Leute geworden. In der Nacht von Donnerstag zum Freitag wurde mein Keller gewaltsam geöffnet und mein schönes MTB wurde geklaut. Sollte jemand ein kleines MTB von Gaint in der Farbe Weiss/Hellblau sehen und ich bin da nicht drauf schubst die Person vom Sattel


Da mach dir keine Hoffnung dsas du das Kleine jemals zurück bekommen wirst. Das ist schon organisiertes klauen. Die Räder werden dann in anderen Bundesländern oder im Ausland verscherbelt.


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2014)

Hallo,
heute haben die BRUSTGURTFAHRER, die abkömmlich waren, ihre WP-Eröffnungstour durchgeführt.
Mit dabei war als Gastfahrer der Harti vom Merseburger Radverein. Eigentlich sollte die Tour ja von Eisleben zum Schloss Mansfeld und von dort Richtung Gorenzen nach Westen bis Riestedt gehen. Aber die GdL machte bei der Planung dann einen Strich durch unsere Rechnung. So wurde die Tour kurzerhand geändert. Neues Ziel war dann also der Werbeliner und der Schladitzer See.
So traf ich mich um 09:00 Uhr an der B91 mit Bikermario und Harti. 









Überpünktlich starteten wir zum zweiten Treffpunkt, Bahnhof Schkopau, wo wir uns mit leffith, um 09:15 Uhr trafen. Auch er traf überpünktlich ein. 




_(warten auf leffith)_





Gemeinsam ging es zur Saale 




und hinter der Saalebrücke weiter durch Wiesenauen von Steinlache und Weißer Elster auf dem Damm gen Osten. Durch den Nebel sah die Landschaft echt mystisch aus, es fehlten nur noch die Trolle. 














Wir erreichten dann die Berücke über die Weiße Elster bei Burgliebenau und überquerten dort den Fluss, nach Lochau hin. Lochau verließen wir nach Norden hin auf dem Schachtweg, der nach wenigen Metern in einen Wirtschaftsweg mit sehr vielen Wurzeln unter der Laubschicht überging.









Hier hieß es aufpassen. Die Geschwindigkeit wurde etwas verlangsamt, Harti war mit seinem ungefederten 28 ziger und sehr schmalen Reifen unterwegs. Nach 16,4 km erreichten wir Gröbers und überquerten dort die B 6. Der Schienenstrang der Regionalbahn und des ICE wurde im Tunnel unterquert. Nach dem Tunnel bogen wir am ersten Abzweig nach Osten hin auf die Straße „An der Kabelske“ ab und folgten dieser bis zur Brücke über die BAB 14. Weiter dann über die BAB 14 nach Rabutz und von dort zum südlichen Ortseingang von Wiesenena. Hier tangierten wir den Ort am südlichen Rand. Die Straße führte uns zur Brücke über die BAB 9 westlich Glesien. Glesien wurde auf der Hauptstraße zm nördlichen Ortsausgang durchquert. Am Ortsausgang bogen wir nach osten ab in das Gewerbegebiet und folgten der Trasse bis zum Baustoffwerk. Ab hier führt eine alte Straße nach NO bis Grebehna. Auf der Hauptstraße dann nach Norden auf der Zwochauer Straße durch den Ort bis Zwochau. Jetzt waren wir ja schon fast am Einstieg zum Werbeliner See. Auf der Gartenstraße verließen wir den Ort nach Osten hin. Am Ortsausgang ging der Weg in einen Wirtschaftsweg über. Südöstlich in ungefähr 700 Meter sahen wir dann am Horizont das große Schaufelrad eines Kohlenbaggers stehen. Jetzt erreichten wir nach 31,5 km den Rundweg um den Werbeliner See. 









Auf diesen ging es 1 km weiter nach Norden, am Westufer des Sees bis zum Rastplatz. Hier dann Mittagspause. 




_( ein kleines Selfi von den Teilnehmern)_














Nachdem wir uns für die Rückfahrt gestärkt hatten, fuhren wir noch 3 km weiter bis zum Nordufer, hier war auch der Wendepunkt. 




_(unterwegs begegnete uns noch dieses Gespann)_
Am Ostufer fuhren wir nach Süden weiter. Bei km 41,1 hatten wir das südliche Ufer erreicht und bogen hier auf den Zubringer zum Schladitzer See nach Osten hin ab. 









In Wolteritz noch eine kleine Ehrenrunde und dann aber direkt zum Westufer des Sees weiter. Am Westufer nach Süden bis zum Aussichtspunkt. 









_(Blick über den Schladitzer See)_
Hier hatten wir einen erhöhten ungetrübten Blick über den See. Wir folgten den Rundweg weiter bis in die Ortschaft Hayna. Ab jetzt wieder auf Nebenstraßen über Radefeld bis zum östlichen Ortseingang von Freiroda. Gleich am Ortseingang führt ein Weg nach Süden zur Brücke über die BAB 14. Auf diesem Zubringer 




überquerten wir die Autobahn und die ICE-Trasse. So ereichten wir kurz hinter der Brücke den Kreisel der S8a. Auf dem Radweg neben der S8afolgten wir der Straße nach Westen bis Kursdorf. Wir rollten durch den Ort und gelangten zum Abfertigungsgebäude des Flughafens Halle-Leipzig. 




Dort wechselten wir zur S8a und folgten deren Lauf an Flugplatzgrenze weiter nach Westen und Süden. So bei km 58,5 dann eine kleine Zwangspause. Leffith hatte vorn einen Platten.














Die Ursache wurde schnell ausgemacht, ein Dorn hatte sich durch die Decke gebohrt und den Schlauch beschädigt. Nach der Reparatur dann aber schnell weiter, wir wollten ja zum Keffeetrinken um 15:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause am Kaffeetisch sitzen. Am S-Bahnhof Schkeuditz West überquerten wir auf der Brücke die Gleise und rollten auf dem Radweg neben der B186 nach Süden weiter bis zur Kreuzung zum Bierweg. Hier verließen wir den Radweg an der B186 und folgten den Bierweg weiter nach Süden bis zum Kreisel Wehlitz. Wir nahmen die erste Ausfahrt und folgten der Ermlitzer Straße nach Westen bis zur Pestalozzistraße in Ermlitz. In die bogen wir nach Süden wenige Meter ab. Nach ungefähr 5 m geht nach Westen ein Weg, der als Sackgasse ausgeschildert ist. Dort rein und den Hang runter zum Damm der Weißen Elster. Mit dem Rad kommt man durch. Auf dem Damm stießen wir auf den Elsterradweg, den wir dann wieder nach Westen zum Damm der Steinlache folgten. Auf diesem wieder retour zum Ausgangspunkt.
Fazit der Tour: Sehr schönes Wetter mit Sonne pur, angenehmen Temperaturen und sehr wenig Wind von vorn, was will man mehr.
Am Ende hatte ich dann 84 km und 478 HM auf der Uhr.
Hier noch der Verlauf der Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=enjstszfdxjwcseg


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2014)

Hallo,
morgen am 11.11. werde ich eine Karnevallsverweigerungstour durch den Saale und Burgenlandkreis machen.
Mit Zwischenhalt um 11:11 Uhr bei einem Bäcker zum Pfannkuchen essen.
Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, der sollte um 09:30 Uhr an der B91 Merseburg, Penny Parkplatz, sein.


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2014)

Hallo,
heute war ich, mit Harti von den Merseburgern, auf einer Karnevalsverweigerungstour unterwegs durch Saalekreis und Burgenlandkreis.
Start war um 09:30 Uhr, das Wetter war unangenehm neblig und feucht und dann nur 6°C. Weil aber heute am 11.11. das Wetter so bescheiden war, soll der Winter aber mild werden. Also gute Aussichten für den WP. Denn eine alte Bauerregel sagt:* „Wenn an Martini Nebel sind, wird der Winter meist gelind“* Wahrscheinlichkeit 60-70%.
Wir schlugen den Weg zur Saale ein und folgten den Saaleradweg















über Bad Dürrenberg nach Weißenfels. Hier wollten wir uns Punkt 11:11 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz mit Reinhard1 zum gemeinsamen Pfannkuchen essen treffen.




Kurz vor Weißenfels riss die Wolkendecke auf und die Sonne wärmte uns ein wenig auf den letzten Metern bis zum Treffpunkt. Pünktlich mit dem Kanonenschuss des Weißenfelser Karnevalsvereins trafen wir auf dem Marktplatz ein.














Leider war Reinhard1 noch nicht da. Machte aber nichts wir steuerten auf das Kaffee am Markt zu und verspeisten schon mal die ersten Pfannkuchen. Reinhard1 traf dann noch mit einiger Verspätung ein, dann gab es nochmal gesponserte Pfannkuchen.




Gegen 12:20 Uhr saßen wir dann wieder auf und fuhren gen Südfeldsee zum Westufer. Weiter um den Runstedter See zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg und auf diesen dann zurück zum gemeinsamen Kaffeetrinken mit unseren Damen. Es gab natürlich auch hier wieder Pfannkuchen, bis zum Silvester will ich keine Pfannkuchen mehr sehen. War eine schöne Tour ohne Wind aber mit Nebel und Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2014)

Hallo,
am Donnerstag gutes Bikerwetter bei 5°C und Ostwind. Werde um 08:30 Uhr starten und so gegen 08:40 Uhr am Kreisel am Gotthardsteich in Merseburg sein. Hier Treffpunkt für für eventuelle Mitfahrer.
Strecke: Saalradweg- Bad Dürrenberg- Groß und Kleinkorbetha-Michlitz-Lützen- Radweg Richtung Kulkwitzer See- Seebenisch- Albersdorf- Makranstädt- Großlehna/Altranstädt- Güntersdorf- Dölkau-Salzstraße- Wallendorfer See- Burgliebenau- Merseburg-
Streckenlänge rund: 88 km , kann auch gekürzt werden.


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2014)

Hallo,
hier ein kleiner Nachtrag von meiner Tour am Donnerstag durch den Saalekreis und Burgenlandkreis.
Da ja mein neues Hobby seit Oktober Geocaching ist, habe ich also meine Tour entsprechend gelegt, um eine maximale Ausbeute zu erzielen. An diesem Tag sollte außerdem noch die Sonne scheinen, was die Tour noch schöner machte.
So startete ich um 08:30 Uhr zum Treffpunkt am Kreisel Gotthardsteich.




Da bis 08:40 Uhr niemand weiteres am Treffpunkt eingetroffen war begab ich mich zum Einstieg in den Saaleradweg in Richtung Süden. Hinter dem Hochhaus an der Schwimmhalle ging es dann leicht abwärtsrollend in die Saaleaue. Es sah sehr mystisch aus. Die Sonne versuchte den leichten Nebel, der über der Saale und den Auenwiesen lag zu durchdringen, was sie aber wegen fehlender Kraft noch nicht schaffte.














Auf dem Radweg ging es weiter bis zum alten Saalearm unterhalb des Skulpturenparkes bei Leuna.









Hier gibt es eine schöne Wasserkunst, die sich am Ende in den Saalearm ergießt.




Von dort weiter auf dem Saaleradweg, vorbei an der der ehemaligen Saalefähre Leuna bis nach Kröllwitz. Den Ort verließ ich am westlichen Ausgang, dort wo die Auenwiesen beginnen und fuhr auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden bis zum Froschteich.




Den ich auch noch nicht kannte, ein schöner Flecken mitten im Ackerland. Weiter ging es nach Süden bis Wengelsdorf. Hier stieß ich wieder auf den Saaleradweg und folgte ihn bis Großkorbetha.




Schnell dort noch eine Dose geloggt und dann über die Saale nach Kleinkorbetha. Ab Kleinkorbetha schlug ich die Kopfsteinstraße nach Osten ein.




_(Blick in Richtung Oebles-Schlechtewitz nach NW)_
Diese führte über die BAB 9 bis Bothfeld. Für die Dämpfer war es angenehm so bekamen sie wenigsten auf dieser Flachstrecke etwas zu tun. Den Weg kannte ich auch noch nicht, das galt auch für den Abschnitt von Bothfeld am rechten Ufer des Ellerbaches entlang




bis zur Verbindungsstraße Schwesswitz-Lützen.




Auf dieser Straße dann nach Lützen weiter zum Tierpark Lützen, eine kleine Ehrenrunde mit dem Loggen eines Versteckes gedreht und zurück nach Lützen zum Marktplatz. Dort war gerade Markttag und auch noch ein wenig Zeit für das verspeisen eines lecker Fischbrötchens. Vom Markt dann zum Ortsausgang von Lützen Richtung NW. Am Ortsausgang sah ich linker Hand mitten im Acker ein kleines Waldstück. Da wollte ich hin, es sollte sich dort ein Teich befinden. Also runter von der Straße und am Feldrain entlang




zum besagten Waldstück mit Teich. Es war etwas mühsam, der Weg hatte mich dann aber entschädigt als ich den Tümpel und die alten Bäume sah.









Zurück zur Straße ging es in einer Traktorspur, wobei die reifen vom Bike am Umfang doch zusehend zu nahmen. Es war jetzt langsam Zeit zum Kaffeetrinken und so wählte ich die Richtung Tollwitz bis zum Ellerbach.




In Balditz verließ ich den Radweg am Ellerbach und fuhr nach Bad Dürrenberg. Von Bad Dürrenberg dann weiter auf der Ausfallstraße über Wölkau und Kreypau nach Norden bis zum Gut Werder. Ab hier war es dann nicht mehr weit bis zur Saale in Merseburg. Die Neumarktbrücke wurde überquert,




noch ein wenig am Saaleradweg entlang nach Norden, dann hoch zur B91 und schon saß ich pünktlich zur Kaffeezeit am Tisch bei lecker Kuchen und Kaffee. War eine schöne Tour mit 18 geloggten Caches bei Sonne pur und 5°C.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hluohwrwvsbfuxch


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2014)

Hallo,
am 07.12. Glühweintour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Freunden zum Christkindl-Markt nach Bad Lauchstädt. RR tauglich.
Treffpunkt 15:00 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg.
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15063


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja heute nach Bitterfeld mit dem Zug und dann mit Rückenwind zurück über den Werbeliner See und noch ein paar Dosen sammeln die an der Strecke liegen. Aber als ich am Morgen die Augen öffnete, war ich dann nicht so begeistert. Von Schnee war gestern in den Wetterberichten für unsere Region kein Wort gefallen. Glatt war es außerdem noch, so entschloss ich mich diese Tour heute mal ein wenig zurück zustellen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
am 09.12. Tour nach Bad Bibra.
Treffunkt um 09:30 Uhr hier: N51° 20.159' E11° 58.004'
Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15106


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2014)

Habe gerade noch schnell 11 Geoverstecke für die geplante Strecke mit aufgenommen.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
der heutige Tag wurde für eine Tour zur Käsescheune nach Bad Bibra genutzt. Es sollte ja auch der schönste Tag in dieser Woche werden. 
Der Tag fing gut an mit Sonne pur und die Windrichtung und Windstärke schien auch zu passen. Die Wolkenfahne vom Kühlturm des EON-Kraftwerkes in Schkopau zeigte Wind aus westlicher Richtung an mit einigermaßen ansprechender Windstärke. Die Temperatur lag um 09:00 Uhr bei +0,5°C. So wählte ich heute die etwas dickeren Handschuhe aus. Ich startete also um 09:10 Uhr und fuhr zum Treffpunkt, Ortseingang Zscherben, hier traf ich mich dann mit Bonsaibikerin. Gemeinsam setzten wir unsere Fahrt auf dem Geusaer Weg (ökumenischer Pilgerweg) Richtung Frankleben und Geiseltalsee fort. Der Gegenwind war noch angenehm, wir kamen gut voran. Am See angelangt bog ich auf den Rundweg an der Südseite ab und folgte diesen. In Vorbereitung der heutigen Tour habe ich mir noch einige Geocache auf das GPS gespielt, zu mindestens solche, die direkt an der von mit gewählten Route lagen. So konnte ich am See noch schnell ein Versteck aufsuchen und loggen. Wir fuhren weiter bis zum Aussichtsturm Neumark. Hier bog ich dann nach Süden ab zum westlichen Ortsausgang von Braunsbedra, dort weiter nach Süden an den Sportanlagen vorbei bis Schkortau. Ab Schkortau dann nach Westen auf dem Branderodaer Weg hoch zur Müchelhöhe. Oben angekommen wurde der Gegenwind jetzt deutlich stärker, wir befanden uns jetzt auf der Platte, wo der Wind ungehindert blasen konnte. Auf dem Feldweg ging es weiter nach Westen, jetzt schon mit deutlich höherem Puls bei mir. Am Nordausgang von Branderoda trafen wir auf die Straße und folgten dieser weiter nach Westen über Baumersroda nach Gleina. Da BB mit ihrem Fitnessbike und Straßenbereifung (Slicks) unterwegs war, entschloss ich mich ab Gleina zu einer Routenänderung. Wir blieben auf der Straße in Richtung Flugplatz Laucha. Dann die Serpentinen runter bis nach Laucha rein und auf der B176 weiter in Richtung Bad Bibra. Es ging bis Ortsausgang Golzen stetig bergauf, der Verkehr hielt sich aber in Grenzen. Hinter Golzen bog ich dann auf einen gut fahrbaren Wanderweg ab, der uns bis zum Schwimmbad nach Bad Bibra führte. Auf dem Radweg ging es dann in den Ort bis zur Käsescheune. Hier wurden dann die Rucksäcke mit leckerem geräucherten Käse aus der Burgenlandkäserei Bad Bibra gefüllt. 
Ich hatte mir vorgenommen um 12:00 Uhr dort zu sein, wir konnten meine Zeitberechnung leicht unterbieten. Da es ja fast Mittagszeit war, wählte ich jetzt die Strecke durch das Biberbachtal über Thalwinkel bis nach Tröbsdorf an der Unstrut. Es ging leicht abwärts und der Puls ging wieder runter. Die Mittagspause bei Kaffee und Kuchen legte ich dann gegen 12:30 Uhr beim Bäcker im Nettomarkt vor Karsdorf ein. Der Kaffee war warm, geschmeckt hat er aber auch und die Mohntorte von BB hat soll auch geschmeckt haben. Ich heute mal keinen Kuchen, sondern eine knackige BoWu. Nachdem wir uns ein wenig aufgewärmt hatten, überquerten wir in Karsdorf die Unstrut und folgten der Hauptstraße zum nördlichen Ortsausgang. Ab hier mussten wir ja wieder hoch auf die Höhe. Der Anstieg ist hier, hoch nach Steigra, allerdings moderater als der Aufstieg von Laucha zum Flugplatz. Oben angekommen erfasste uns der Westwind und schob uns in Richtung Osten bis Kalzendorf. Es ging vorbei am Info-Punkt der DB zur ICE-Strecke und dann auf einen befestigten Wirtschaftsweg bis zur K2163 kurz vor Mücheln. In Mücheln dann ein kurzer Halt auf dem Marktplatz, auch hier ein kleines feines Versteck, dass auch gefunden wurde. Nach dem loggen dann runter zum Geiseltalsee und auf dem Rundweg am Südufer zurück zum Treffpunkt. 
Vorher trafen wir aber noch zwei nette Damen, die noch ein Abschlussfoto von uns machten. 


 



 
Unterwegs hatte ich keine heute keine Lust meine schönen warmen Hände aus den Handschuhen zu ziehen, um den Fotoapparat bedienen zu können. 
Nach 90 km und 21 WP-Punkten war dann meine Tour, pünktlich zum Nachmittagskaffee, beendet.
Wenn der starke Gegenwind auf der Hintour nicht gewesen wäre hätte es noch mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (10. Dezember 2014)

Mein besten Dank an Udo. Es war eine schöne lange Tour. Mein Plan, im Sommer wieder mit MTB unterwegs sein zu wollen, hat sich bestärkt.
Allen eine schöne Woche


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
wer Zeit und Lust hat kann ja am 15.12. zu einer Tour durch die Auenwälder von Weißer Elster und Neuer Luppe mitkommen. Ziel ist der Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt, Glühwein gibt es auch.
Treffpunkt: Nettoparkplatz an der B91/ Gerichtsrain um 09:25 Uhr.
Anmeldung hier:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15111


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (10. Dezember 2014)

Muss leider klächen gehen


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
am 31.12. um 10:00 Uhr findet wieder die schon traditionelle Jahresabschlusstour des White-Rock-Teams WSF statt. Treffpunkt Markt Weißenfels. Start 10:00 Uhr.
Für einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag gibt es am Zielpunkt in Nellschütz Verpflegung und Getränke. Im Jahr 2013 waren es über 120 Teilnehmer.
Ich starte von Merseburg aus um 08:20 Uhr vom Penny Parkplatz an der B91. Fahre dann weiter über Beuna- Südfeldsee-nach WSF zum Treffpunkt. 
Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15119


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
werde mich jetzt langsam warm anziehen und mich dann zum Treffpunkt begeben. Wetter Richtung Sachsen soll ja heute schön werden.
Hoffentlich sind die Wege durch die Elsteraue nicht so verschlammt, dann hat mein Mitfahrer leichte Probleme.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
heute fand unsere jährliche Tour zum Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt statt. Ich war mit Harti vom Merseburger Radverein um 09:30 Uhr gestartet. Es wollte zwar noch ein Mitfahrer mitkommen, der hatte sich aber dann doch wieder abgemeldet. So fuhren wir beide erst einmal zum Saaleradweg und folgten diesen 




bei Sonne pur und Rückenwind bis Kollenbey. Ab hier ging es dann auf dem Damm der Steinlache und der Weißen Elster bis nach Lochau, wo wir auf den Elsterradweg stießen und diesen dann Richtung BAB 9 folgten. Durch den starken Wind von SW kamen wir ordentlich voran. Hinter der BAB 9, ab dem km 21 









ging es dann auf den Radweg durch die Aue. Der Weg hatte eine schmierige Oberfläche, der Dreck spritzte über mein hinteres Steckblech bis hoch zum Rucksack. Wir sahen, als wir den Damm der Neuen Luppe bei km 26 erreichten von hinten und von vorn schwarz gesprenkelt aus. Auf dem Damm dann weiter, vorbei am Auensee und rechter Hand an der ehemaligen Hochhalde vorbei bis bei km 35 die Red Bull Arena vor uns auftauchte. Bei km 37,2 bogen wir in den Clara Zetkin Park nach NO hin ab und folgten den Johannaparkweg 














bis zum Martin-Luther-Ring. Auf der Parallelstraße dann nach Norden, vorbei am Plato-Denkmal bis zum Azweig nach Osten auf die Straße Thomaskirchhof und Thomasgasse. Da waren wir dann auch schon auf dem Markt. Pünktlich um 11:49 Uhr gab es dann Glühwein und Roster.



















Nach der Stärkung noch einen kleinen Rundgang über den Markt dabei noch ein Fischbrötchen verspeist, dann aber wieder retour. Es waren wieder Massen von Menschen unterwegs, so waren wir doch froh, als wir den Markt wieder verlassen hatten und endlich fahren konnten. Zurück ging es aber nur bis zur Landauer Brücke. Hier wechselten wir über die Weiße Elster und fuhren auf dem westlichen Damm nach Norden bis zum Abzweig der Nahle, folgten den Weg an der Nahle weiter und überquerten bei km 45 die Kleine Luppe. Jetzt befanden wir uns in der Leutzscher Aue, weiter ging es bis zur Bahnlinie. Auf dem Radweg an der Bahnlinie dann bis km 46 nach Westen weiter. Durch den Tunnel wechselten wir auf die Nordseite des Bahndammes. Wir folgten jetzt den Radweg durch den Leutzscher Sportpark nach Westen, stießen dann auf die Leipziger Straße und folgten deren Lauf bis km 48,7 Abzweig Forstweg. Auf dem Forstweg dann wieder nach Norden in den Auenwald. Wir folgten den Hinterforstweg nach NW, dabei wurden schnell noch einige Verstecke geloggt, die am Wegesrand versteckt waren. Bei km 51,2 erreichten wir die K6562 überquerten diese und fuhren auf dem Radweg weiter bis zum Damm der Neuen Luppe. Die Domholzschänke linker Hand ließen wir heute mal links liegen, wir wollten ja zum Kaffeetrinken bei unseren Frauen sein. Bei km 53,4 verließen wir den Luppedamm und fuhren jetzt auf der Straße weiter bis Kleinliebenau. Die dortige Gaststätte braucht auch keiner mehr anzufahren, die ist mittlerweile auch geschlossen. Dann weiter bis Horburg und auf der Salzstraße nach Zweimen und den Raßnitzer See.









Am See noch zwei Verstecke gesucht und gefunden, dann schnell zum Radweg Wallendorf- Merseburg. Auf diesen dann zurück bis zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour, wo wir dann auch pünktlich am Kaffeetisch saßen. 
Die Rückfahrt war ein wenig beschwerlich, wir hatten starken Wind von vorn gehabt. Ansonsten war es eine schöne für diese Jahreszeit schon etwas zu warme 75 km Tour gewesen. 
Strecke findet ihr hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yrdrvtyzvpocskct


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
wie schön sah es doch am 18.12.2010 aus. Da machte das Biken richtigen Spaß.


----------



## soprano (18. Dezember 2014)

Damals mit dem Auto von Freiburg nach Halle.... Das war was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
am gestrigen Sonnabend fand zum wiederholten Male die traditionelle JAT 2014 der Ragazzis statt. 
So trafen sich um 10:30 Uhr so um die 18 Bikerinnen und Biker in Leuna zur gemeinsamen Jahresabschlusstour. Die Tour sollte am Nordufer des Geiseltalsee, mit Haldenüberquerung bis zur Schutzhütte auf der Mittelhalde gehen und von dort auf dem Rundweg am Südufer zurück, so zeigte es der Track, den der Organisator vorab gemailt an. 
Ich traf 10 Minuten vor der Startzeit ein und war dieses Mal nicht der Erste am Treffpunkt.














Langsam trudelten die Mitfahrer ein, GTdanni sogar mit selbstgebastelten Renntiergeweih, wahrscheinlich aus Nabenputzringen gebastelt. 




Genau um 10:29 Uhr wurde dann das Gruppenstartfoto gemacht, 




welches wir aber kurz vor dem offiziellen Starttermin noch einmal wiederholen mussten, es trafen noch zwei Mitfahrer ein. 




Der Guide führte uns dann runter zum Saaleradweg, 














den wir in Richtung Merseburg bis zum Abzweig nach Ockendorf wieder verließen. Jetzt ein Stück des Weges durch die Saaleaue bis zum Zentrum von Ockendorf, von dort weiter nach Westen bis zur B91. Die B91 wurde überquert und die Fahrt setzten wir auf der Geiseltalstraße weiter fort bis zur Straße des Friedens, hier bogen wir auf die Naumburger Straße ab und folgten deren Verlauf zur Merseburger Straße. Auf unserer Fahrt auf der Merseburger Straße durchquerten wir das Feuchtgebiet der Geisel und gelangten dann zum Ortsausgang von Zscherben. Am westlichen Ortsausgang stießen wir auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg und folgten seinen Verlauf




bis zu einem Abzweig, der uns nach Atzendorf führte. Dank dem kalten Ostwind kamen wir gut voran. Von Atzendorf dann weiter nach Blösien zum dortigen Sportplatz, hier erwarteten uns die Biker aus Merseburg. Als wir eintrafen, suchten wir vergeblich nach Merseburger Biker, es war niemand am Treffpunkt. Beim Guide machte sich der Klingelton bemerkbar und es meldete sich ein Merseburger, dass er gleich am Treffpunkt wäre. Da sahen wir ihn schon mit hoher Trittfrequenz anrollen. 




Wie ein Pfeil schoss der OB von Merseburg an und reihte sich in die Bikerkolonne ein. Der Guide gab die Richtung an, wir setzten uns wieder in Bewegung und fuhren nach Süden auf die Halde Blösien zu. 














Auf dem Hauptweg wurde die Halde überquert, 









am Ende stießen wir auf den asphaltierten Geiseltalseerundweg, hier teilte sich der Trupp. Der größte Teil von uns wählte den Uferweg, ich zog es vor den Rundweg weiter zu folgen bis zum Treffpunkt östlich Klobikauer Halde am Aussichtspunkt Rundweg über den See. Der befindet sich ca. 122 Meter westlich des Abzweiges des Goetheradweges nach Bad Lauchstädt. 
Von meinem Aussichtspunkt sah ich sie schon die Serpentine hochkurbeln. 









Aber dann machten sie eine Pause, es musste etwas passiert sein. Nach wenigen Minuten des Stillstandes setzten sie sich wieder in Bewegung und ich konnte dann auch sehen, dass ein Biker sein Bike hochwärts schob.









Auf dem Rundweg angekommen sah man dann den Schaden, das Schaltwerk war abgebrochen. 




Mit einem Kabelbinder wurde dann Schaltwerk und Kette fixiert, der Sattel tiefer gesetzt, sodass er ein Laufrad hatte. Er setzte sich dann in Richtung Frankleben in Bewegung, er hatte aber Glück es ging stetig bergab. 
Weiter ging die Fahrt bis zur Abfahrt, oder an diesem Tag Hochfahrt zur Klobikauer Halde am Osthang. Die Steigung hat es in sich, teilweise so an 23° Steigung. 



















Ich zog es vor, den Rundweg bis zur europäischen Begegnungsstätte der Kulturen am Geiseltalsee-Weinberg vorzufahren und auf die Haldenerklimmer zu warten. Ich war schon lange Zeit nicht mehr hier oben gewesen und war sehr erstaunt, dass es hier jetzt sogar eine sehr schöne Sonnenuhr gibt, die aber wegen der Wolkendecke die Zeit nicht anzeigen konnte.









Noch einen kurzen Rundblick über den See und dem Harzer Höhenvieh, dass hier unterhalb des Weinberges heimisch geworden ist, dann trafen die Erklimmer der Klobikauer Halde auch schon am Treffpunkt ein.




Nach einer kurzen Rast ging es dann zügig auf dem Rundweg weiter zur Schutzhütte auf der Mittelhalde. 









Wir wurden schon von den fleißigen Helferlein mit Glühwein und Kuchen erwartet. 
























Dank den fleißigen Helfern für den Imbiss, der Kuchen war super lecker. 









Nach der Stärkung dann weiter auf dem Rundweg, vorbei an der Marina Mücheln 









und auf der ausgeschilderten Radwegumgehung zum Aussichtspunkt Neumark.




_(Ein letztes sammeln und dann auf der Umgehungsstrecke zum Aussichtsturm)_
Hier verabschiedete ich mich und fuhr zum Kaffeetrinken zurück. 
Dank an den Organisator und seinen Helfern, die wieder eine super tolle JAT geplant und durchgeführt hatten.
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015 und schöne pannenfreie Touren im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
heute fand die 19. Silvestertour des White-Rock-Teams WSF in WSF statt. Ich war pünktlich am Treffpunkt in Merseburg und wartete auf meinen Mitfahrer, der leider kurzfristig absagen musste. So bin ich dann um 08:25 Uhr bei trüben Wetter und leichten Plusgraden gestartet. Als ich am Südfeldsee eintraf, hellte sich mein Gesichtseindruck ein wenig auf. In Richtung östlicher Burgenlandkreis wollte die Sonne durch die Wolkendecke durchbrechen.




Aber erst ging es mal weiter auf dem Radweg am Ostufer des Sees. Der Weg war mit vereisten Trittspuren der Wanderer übersäht, da ich keine Spikes aufgezogen hatte, hieß es etwas vorsichtiger fahren. Über Reichhardswerben gelangte ich dann nach Weißenfels zum Treffpunkt auf dem Marktplatz. Ich traf um 09:41 Uhr ein und es waren schon mal so an die 11 Teilnehmer vor Ort.




Ich dachte mir so, dass die Teilnehmerzahl von 2013 mit rund 160 Teilnehmern heute nicht erreicht werden wird. Aber bis 10:00 Uhr trudelten noch etliche Mitfahrer ein, sodass doch noch 50 Teilnehmer an den Start gingen. Aber vor dem Start wurde erst einmal die Gebühr für die Verpflegung am Ziel entrichtet.














Mit etwas Verzögerung startete der Schirmherr dieser Veranstaltung Walther dann die Tour auf eine etwas entschärfter –wegen der Bodenverhältnisse- Strecke.



















Es ging die Leipziger Straße entlang zum Saaleradweg auf der rechten Flußseite. Dann weiter bis Dehlitz. Die leichtgewichtigen Fahrer hatten hier schon mal leichte Balanceprobleme mit ihren Bikes. Ich kam aufgrund meiner Muskelmasse ohne Probleme durch den festgefahrenen Schnee. In Dehlitz noch ein kurzer Halt zum sammeln









und dann ging es weiter über Wirtschaftswege bis nach Kleingöhren, hier stießen wir auf den Rippachradweg und folgten ihn parallel der Rippach bis Poserna. Ab hier folgten wir einem Betonbahnenwirtschaftsweg nach Westen bis Nellschütz. Überholten dabei noch die letzten Läufer des Silvesterlaufs














und bogen dann auf den Dreiseitenhof ab. Hier erwarteten uns schon die Helferlein mit der waltherschen Erbsensuppe, den Schmalzbroten, Pfannkuchen, Glühwein und Tee.
























_(Die Presse war auch wieder vor Ort und interviewte sogleich einen kleine White-Rocker)_




Es schmeckte wieder superlecker, eigentlich wie seit 19 Jahren schon. Bei angenehmen Gesprächen klang dann die Tour hier aus. Ich machte mich dann wieder auf den Rückweg nach Merseburg über Klein.- und Großkorbetha, jetzt aber schon mit feinem Nieselregen von vorn, machte keinen so richtigen Spaß.
So das war der letzte Tourbericht in 2014 liebe Leserinnen und Leser in diesem Thema.
ich wünsche allen Bikerinnen und Biker einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015 und schöne Touren im neuen Jahr.


----------



## RadlerOST (31. Dezember 2014)

Super Berichte die du hier regelmäßig mit viel Arbeit führst über deine Ausfahrten. Habe mich vor kurzem im Forum angemeldet und werde sicher wenn die Saison startet ab und an mit dabei sein.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (1. Januar 2015)

Wir wünschen allen ein gesundes erfolgreiches 2015 , pannenfreie und landschaftlich tolle Touren. Nicht zu vergessen immer genug Luft auf den Reifen.
Liebe Grüße von Katrin und Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
wenn es nicht regnet findet am 08.01. eine Tour nach Bad Bibra statt.
Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15106
Treffpunkt 09:30 Uhr westlicher Ortsausgang von Zscherben am Einstieg in den ökumenischen Pilgerweg Richtung Geiseltalsee.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn es nicht regnet findet am 08.01. eine Tour nach Bad Bibra statt.
> Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15106
> Treffpunkt 09:30 Uhr westlicher Ortsausgang von Zscherben am Einstieg in den ökumenischen Pilgerweg Richtung Geiseltalsee.


Hallo kleine Änderung der Tour!!
Habe gerade eben den Wetterbericht, konkret die Windrichtung abgefragt. Starker Wind aus SW. Da habe ich keine richtige Motivation wieder so 2,5 Stunden nur gegen den Wind zu strampeln, das letzte Mal hat gereicht und auf meiner heutigen Tour war es auch schon heftig. 
Also neuer Treffpunkt 09:30 Bahnhof Merseburg und mit Hopperticket nach Kirchscheidungen. Ab dort auf Feld und Waldwegen zum und durch das östliche Waldstück des Biberbachtales nach Bad Bibra. Zurück über Karsdorf.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
es regnet, Tour nach Bad Bibra fällt ins Wasser.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Morgen am Montag kleine Runde an der Saale linksseitig entlang nach WSF. Auf der rechten Saaleseite dann wieder zurück, bevor der Schneefall einsetzt. Start ist um 12:05 Uhr Parkplatz Pennymarkt an der B91.
Wer also mit möchte sollte um 12:05 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
war heute mal über Schkortleben nach WSF eingerollt und habe dabei gleich noch einen schönen Flecken westlich Schkortleben neben der Eisenbahnlinie gefunden. Kleines Waldstück mit Teich und Dose, ein schöner Platz zum rasten.



 



 
Dann weiter nach Weißenfels und von dort über den Südfeldsee zurück. Es waren dann doch noch 13 Punkte für den WP.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch soll ja der schönste Tag in dieser Woche sein. Werde an diesem Tag Richtung Süßen See fahren.
Treffpunkt 08:30 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg. Wer mit möchte, sollte um diese Zeit am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (19. Januar 2015)

Mann, immer muss ich arbeiten, wenn Du Deine Touren meldest.
So ist es mir in diesem Jahr erst einmal gelungen, eine kleinere Runde zu fahren...
viele neidische Grüße von
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2015)

hallunke schrieb:


> Mann, immer muss ich arbeiten, wenn Du Deine Touren meldest.
> So ist es mir in diesem Jahr erst einmal gelungen, eine kleinere Runde zu fahren...
> viele neidische Grüße von
> Andreas (hallunke)


Nun einer muss ja meine Rente verdienen. Aber Spaß beiseite, es war heute ein super schöne Tour bei Sonne pur und ich hatte noch einen Mitfahrer, den Harti vom Merseburger Radverein. Mit seinen 77 Lenzen zog er ganz schön ab. Ich kam ganz schön ins schwitzen. Tourbericht folgt morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
hier der Bericht von der gestrigen Tour ins Ausland, zum Süßen See in MSH.
Wie ich ja gestern schon gesagt hatte, war es der schönste Tag in dieser Woche das sagt mir auch mein jetziger Blick aus dem Fenster.
Für die Tour hatte ich noch einen Mitfahrer gefunden, den Harti vom Merseburger Radverein. Die Streckenführung hatte ich dann auch entsprechend seiner Bereifung angepasst. Wir trafen uns dann um 08:30 Uhr am Kreisel am Airpark. Harti war schon vor Ort und hatte wohl schon einige Aufwärmrunden im Kreisel gedreht. Die Sonne kam langsam zum Vorschein, die Temperatur lag so um die 0°C, also für die Tour ideal. 




Wir begaben uns dann zum Schwarzeiche/Laucha Radweg und fuhren auf diesen über Annemariental in Richtung Knapendorf. In Annemariental mussten wir höllisch aufpassen, denn in den Kurven war es noch verdammt glatt. Der Weg zwischen Knapendorf und Bündorf war noch gut fahrbar, die morgendliche Sonne hatte noch nicht die Kraft die Oberfläche anzutauen. 
Mit einem kurzen Blick über die Wiesen, die im morgendlichen Licht der Sonne eingetaucht waren, 









rollten wir dann in Bündorf ein. Wir folgten den Radweg bis zur L172 und folgten dieser bis nach Bad Lauchstädt. In der Ortsmitte bogen wir zum Schwimmbad ab und folgten ab dort den Radweg am südlichen Ortsrand, der parallel zur Laucha verläuft, weiter nach Westen bis Großgräfendorf. Durch den Ort folgten wir der Hauptstraße an der Laucha bis zur Straße Am Park. Auf dieser dann nach Norden und in einem Bogen dann weiter nach Westen, parallel zur ehemaligen Eisenbahnlinie Merseburg- Schafstädt, die seit dem 14.12.14 leider eingestellt wurde. Nach einer guten Stunde Fahrzeit waren wir auf der Höhe des ehemaligen Bahnhofs von Schafstädt angelangt und folgten jetzt der Ausfallstraße Richtung BAB 38 nach Norden. Nachdem wir die BAB 38 überquert hatten, rollten wir dann ganz entspannt leicht hügelabwärts bis zum westlichen Ortsrand von Steuden. 




Von hier dann hoch zur L164. Auf dieser 1,3 km weiter nach Westen. Hier bogen wir wieder nach Norden ab in Richtung Halde Stedten. Die Straße führte uns vorbei an einer Abfallentsorgungsanlage und der Schießanlage vom SV Dornstädt leicht aufwärts. Kurz vor dem Pass über die Halde lag rechts von uns eine Neubau einer Hähnchenmastanlage, die wohl 637 560 Tierplätze haben soll. Ob die wohl alle ohne stimulierende Mittel aufwachsen? 
Oben angekommen gabelt sich die Straße, 




einmal nach Westen in Richtung Aussichtspunkt Ramonta und einmal weiter nach Norden Richtung Werk Ramonta. Hier ein kurzer Cacherhalt, der hier lag genau auf unserer heutigen Strecke und musste schnell noch geloggt werden. Weiter ging es zum Aussichtspunkt in den Tagebau Ramonta, in diesem ist ja am 06.01.2014 die Halde mit 6 Millionen Kubikmeter Haldenmaterial ins Rutschen gekommen und hat den Absetzer und die Bandanlage stark beschädigt. 














Nach der Besichtigung des Tagebaus von oben, die Produktion ist wieder im vollen Gange, setzten wir unsere Fahrt weiter fort bis Stedten. Ab Stedten dann nach Norden bis Röblingen a.See. Ein Ort der bis 1862 noch an einem See lag, dem sogenannten "salzigen See". Dieser Ort war einmal der meistbesuchte Badeort in Mitteldeutschland gewesen. Aber durch den Kupferbergbau sank der Wasserspiegel des Sees bis 1892 rasant und wurde dann trocken gelegt. 









Von Röblingen bis Aseleben am Süßen See waren es dann nur noch knappe 3,5 km. In Aseleben angekommen lenkte ich unsere Fahrt zum Seeufer, wo es seit geraumer Zeit einen Bootsanleger gibt, den ich noch nicht kannte.














Aber Aseleben hat auch einen deutschlandweiten Rekord zu verzeichnen. Mit der geringsten jährlichen Niederschlagshöhe seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen in Deutschland von nur 209 mm im Jahr 1911 ist Aseleben der Rekordhalter.
Das Ziel, den Süßen See, hatten wir um 11:00 Uhr erreicht. Ich entschloss mich, auf dem Rundweg am Südufer entlang, nach Seeburg zu fahren und unterwegs noch einige Dosen zu loggen. An der Uferpromenade von Seeburg noch einen Blick auf das Schloss und dem See, 









bevor wir am Nordstrand auf dem Harzvorlandradweg nach Osten hin den Süßen See wieder verließen. Die ersten 500 Meter waren stark vereist, wir mussten sehr aufpassen, um nicht wegzurutschen. Aber am Anfang des Rosebachtales wurde es besser, 




dort hatte die Sonne schon für ein Auftauen der Oberfläche gesorgt. In Rollsdorf erreichten wir dann wieder die alte B80 und folgten deren Verlauf weiter nach Osten. Am Denkmal vom Meister des Sports Erich Schulz, 




der hier auf der DDR-Rundfahrt am 11.07.1956 ums Leben kam, hielten wir kurz an. Dann weiter zum Fischer am Kerner See. 




Es war geöffnet und einem frischen lecker Fischbrötchen stand nichts mehr im Wege. 




Nach der Kräftigung folgten wir der Straße parallel zum Mittelgraben nach Süden bis Wansleben am See. 




Ungefähr 1,2 km hinter dem östlichen Ortsausgang von Wansleben am See verließen wir die Straße und bogen auf einen Wirtschaftsweg der nach Teutschental führt Richtung Süden ab. 




Der Weg war wieder einmal, wie anderswo auch, mit blauen Müllsäcken gepflastert. 









In Teutschental fuhren wir durch den dortigen Schlosspark, überquerten am Südrand den Würdebach und fuhren in einem großen Bogen nach Osten weiter, wo wir auf die Ortsverbindungsstraße Bad Lauchstädt- Teutschental stießen. Diese überquerten wir nach Osten hin und bogen 770 Meter vor der BAB 143 nach Süden auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab. Der führte uns an den dortigen Windkraftanlagen vorbei bis zur Brücke über die BAB 143. Dahinter stießen wir auf den Goetheradweg und folgten diesen dann bis Dehlitz a.Berge. Aber die ca. 200 Meter bis zur Brücke waren total verschlammt, die Reifen wurden immer voluminöser, drehten sich aber noch. Auf der Betonspur nach Dehlitz a. Berge konnten wir sie dann wieder freifahren. Von Dehlitz a. Berge ging es weiter bis Dörstewitz. Über den Zoll und parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie Merseburg BUNA ging es dann zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour. 
Am Ende hatten wir dann so 75 km auf dem Tacho und hatten eine superschöne Tour gemacht, Spaß gehabt bei Sonne pur und angenehmer Bikertemperatur. 
Dank an meinen Mitfahrer, der die Schlammstrecken mit Humor genommen hat und von dem ich am einigen Anstiegen nur noch das Hinterrad sah, als er mit seinen 77 Lenzen an mir vorbei flog.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
habe den heutigen Vormittag genutzt um die Biber von Weißenfels in der Saale bei Burgwerben aufzusuchen. War eine angenehme Runde bei Sonne, die Biber habe ich leider nicht entdecken können. Dafür habe ich aber ihre Arbeit am Flußufer bewundern können.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
morgen soll ja wieder der beste Tag der Woche werden. Werde dann mit Harti von den Merseburgern mit Hopperticket, um 09:36 Uhr nach Bad Sulza fahren und mit Rückenwind, aber erst nach dem verspeisen der echten Thüringer Bratwurst, wieder zurück nach Merseburg rollen.
Wer mitfahren möchte sollte um 09:25 Uhr auf dem Bahnsteig in Merseburg sein.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
wie schon angekündigt habe ich heute mit Harti von den Merseburgern eine Tour nach Thüringen unternommen. Der Grund unserer Tour, die erste echte Thüringer Bratwurst im neuen Jahr 2015.
Der Wetterdienst hatte starken Wind aus SW angekündigt, so entschlossen wir uns die Hinfahrt mit der DB und Hopperticket, einfache Fahrt, anzutreten. Denn die rund 55 km bis Bad Sulza bei Gegenwind wollten wir uns bei diesem Winterwetter noch nicht antuen. Also trafen wir uns um 09:20 Uhr in Merseburg am Gleis 3 und fuhren dann pünktlich um 09:36 Uhr bis Bad Sulza. Dort trafen wir dann um 10:20 Uhr ein. Die Tür vom Radabteil öffnete sich und wir schauten in einen Abgrund. Es war genau die Stelle, wo der Bahnsteig stark abgesenkt war. Ich frage mich nur was machen die rüstigen Ü70 an so einer Stelle, wenn sie allein aussteigen müssen und das noch mit dem Bike. Abseilen geht nicht, hilft nur das Bike rauswerfen und sich an der Tür zum Erdboden hangeln. Wir haben es aber Dank Teamarbeit einigermaßen geschafft, ohne Blessuren auf den Bahnsteig zu kommen. So traten wir dann ein wenig später in die Pedale und fuhren zum Imbiss an der Saline. Der Betreiber erkannte den Harti und die beiden schwelgten dann auch schon in Erinnerungen wie er ihn mit seinem damaligen Begleiter Erich, vor Jahren bei ihren Fahrten Merseburg- Oberhof und zurück beköstigt hatte. 




Die Thüringer Bratwurst schmeckte uns auch wieder vorzüglich und der heiße Kaffee war vor Antritt der Rückfahrt gerade richtig. Nach der Stärkung schwangen wir uns auf unseren Sattel und fuhren zum Ilmradweg, der uns an zwei Geocaches vorbeiführte bis nach Großheringen. 
Es ging parallel zur ordentlich gefüllten Ilm entlang.









An der alten Rangierlock eine kurze Pause, um uns die Lock mal von Nahem anzusehen. Danach weiter bis Kleinheringen und auf dem Saaleradweg weiter bis Bad Kösen. 
Ein kurzer Blick auf den Kalkstein an der Saale, kurz vor Saaleck.









_(Nun bis Bad Kösen ist der Radweg ja etwas eintönig)_




_(Das Saalewehr in Bad Kösen ist immer einen kleinen Blick wert)_
Hier wollte ich mir eigentlich das Wasserrad vom Antrieb des Pumpgestänges für das Heben der Sole genauer betrachten, ging aber leider nicht, da der Zugang mit einer Tür verschlossen war. Muss ich in der Biergartensaison noch einmal vorbeischauen. Also nichts wie weiter auf dem Saaleradweg mit sehr angenehmen Rückenwind. 









Wenn wir unsere Jacken geöffnet hätten, bräuchten wir höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu pedallieren. So kamen wir zügig auf dem Radweg, den wir ganz für uns allein hatten, voran. Wir begegneten heute keinen einzigen Biker, den wir überholen konnten. Uns kam aber keiner entgegen. An der Saalebrücke bei Roßbach überquerten wir die Saale




und fuhren auf den Radweg bis Großjena. 




Hier machte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher auf dem Unstrutradweg nach Süden Richtung Max-Klinger-Haus. Wir wollten uns noch die geologische Buntsandsteinformation, die im Bereich zwischen Querfurter Platte (Muschelkalk) und den Sedimenten der Naumburger Mulde zutage tritt, ansehen. Wir hatten ja, Dank Rückenwind, heute Zeit uns diese Formation mal in Ruhe anzusehen. 




Nach dem betrachten der Buntsandsteinformation, wieder zurück bis Großjena. Heute nahmen wir ab diesen Ort die Ausfallstraße nach NO, überquerten die L207 und fuhren auf der der Straße „ Zur Schweineweide“, leicht ansteigend, bis Dobichau weiter. Absicht war es über Pödelist in die Alte Göhle, bis hoch zum Luftschiff, zu fahren. Ich schaute mir Harti seine Reifen noch einmal an und schlug dann die Straßenvariante vor. Mit der war er aber nicht einverstanden, so nahmen wir die ursprünglich geplante Route in Angriff. 




_(Die Zufahrt zum Rastplatz in Pödelist)_
Am Rastplatz hinter dem Friedhof in Pödelist noch eine kurze Verpflegungspause, 




bevor wir den Waldweg durch die Alte Göhle bergauf in Angriff nahmen. Der Weg war nass, aber noch einigermaßen gut fahrbar. 









Erst die letzten 552 Meter waren dann nicht mehr so angenehm zu fahren. Wasserlöcher über die ganze Wegesbreite, wo man nicht wusste, wie tief sie sind auf der ganzen Strecke. Harti schlingerte an der Wegeskante mit seinen schmalen 28 ziger Reifen entlang. Da hatte ich es mit meinen 2.1 Reifen doch ein wenig besser. An der Trassenführung Luftschiff angekommen wurde erst einmal eine Grobreinigung von Schaltung, Räder und Rahmen vorgenommen. Auf dem Höhenweg Luftschiff (ökumenischer Pilgerweg) 




sind wir weiter nach Osten bis zur B176. Auf der Bundesstraße dann wenige 100 Meter nach Norden bis zum Abzweig auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg. Diesen folgten wir dann bis nach Merseburg. Nach guten 53 km war dann die heutige Tour beendet. Der Wind war wunderbar und die Sonne hatten wir ab 12:00 Uhr auch noch zu Gesicht bekommen. Wie schon in der Tourankündigung gesagt, es war heute wieder der schönste Tag der Woche. Nun, ja wer mit mir mitfährt, sieht immer die Sonne.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
der Schnee und der Regen blieb ja heute Vormittag aus, so unternahm ich eine kleine Runde in ein Gebiet wo ich noch nie war, aber schon immer mal hin wollte. Es war nicht allzu weit. Es ging von Merseburg mit ordentlichem Rückenwind an der B91 entlang bis zur Kreuzung Halle-Ammendorf, gleich hinter der Brücke über die Weiße Elster. Mir tun nur die Biker leid, die nachts diese Strecke zurücklegen müssen, Glas an vielen Stellen, welches man kaum sieht. Dann bin ich weiter auf dem Elsterradweg Richtung Osten und schaute mir die Aue bei Burg, südlich Radewell, an. Hier war ich noch nie gewesen.




Ein schöner Flecken, wenn kein Hochwasser ist.



Ganz in der Nähe an einem Teich, wahrscheinlich ein ehemaliger Altarm der Weißen Elster, ein großer Schilfgürtel.







Gleich hinter meinen Standort befindet sich die Dorfkirche St. Wenzel.



Der Rückweg aus dem Auengebiet war dann doch etwas anstrengender, Sturm von vorn. Aber es hat wieder Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch gehts nach Lutherstadt Eisleben und von dort zurück. Für die Rückfahrt gibt es zwei Varianten:
1. über Sittichenbach und Ziegelrodaer Forst nach Querfurt und von dort zurück nach Merseburg
oder
2. auf dem Lutherweg über Süßen See bis in die Dölauer Heide und von dort zurück nach Merseburg
Wer also mitfahren möchte, sollte um 09:25 Uhr auf dem Bahnsteig in Schkopau sein.
Halle ist die Abfahrt dann um 10:04 Uhr Gleis 5
Start inEisleben um 10:35 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch gehts nach Lutherstadt Eisleben und von dort zurück. Für die Rückfahrt gibt es zwei Varianten:
> 1. über Sittichenbach und Ziegelrodaer Forst nach Querfurt und von dort zurück nach Merseburg
> oder
> ...


Tour gestrichen, wegen Wetter. Wird aber demnächst noch einmal in Angriff genommen. Wir werden jetzt eine Runde in der Homezone durchführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
am heutigen Morgen sah das Wetter ja nicht so hervorragend aus. Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Mitfahrer Harti entschieden wir die Tour ab Eisleben zu verschieben und statt dessen eine lockere Runde in der Heimatzone (neudeutsch wohl jetzt Homezone)zu unternehmen.
So starteten wir um 09:30 Uhr Richtung Südfeldsee bei Großkayna. Der Radweg am Ostufer des Sees war vom Schnee leicht bedeckt. 









Der Himmel sah trübe aus und es flockte leicht vor sich hin. Der eiskalte Nordwind schob uns voran, was wiederum angenehm war. 




_(Der Südfeldsee im leichten Schneestaub)_
In Weißenfels angekommen machten wir einen Abstecher in den Neustadtpark und schauten uns dort mal die Skateranlage an. Weiter ging es zur Saalebrücke und von dort dann zum Marktplatz. Hier angekommen gab es erst einmal Kaffee groß und Kuchen zum Aufwärmen.




Anschließend fuhren wir weiter über die Pfennigbrücke, die über die Saale zum linksseitigen Saaleradweg führt. Auf diesen dann weiter am Klärwerk entlang bis zum Simonstein. 




Die Tafel mit der Inschrift auf was sich der Stein bezieht ist nicht mehr angebracht. Habe mal ein wenig recherchiert. _Hier soll ein Kadett beim Versuch eine Maid aus der Saale zu retten ertrunken sein und an diesem Ort soll er an das Ufer gespült worden sein. _
Weiter ging es auf dem Saaleradweg bis zur Unterführung (Tunnel). 




_(Harti hat schon seine Probleme mit den dünnen Reifen auf rutschigenUntergrund bestehend aus glatten Plastiktafeln)_









_(Am Storchennest, steht schon einige Jahre aber hatte noch keinen Storch gesehen, eine kurze Pause für ein Foto)_




Den Weg dann weiter hoch zum Ausblick auf dem Weinberg. Anstieg teilweise so um die 23%. Puls 139 bei mir. Oben angekommen genossen wir den Anblick über das Saaletal bei doch recht trüben Wetter. 









Nach Hause sind wir dann auf dem kürzesten Weg über Schkortleben- Großkorbetha- Spergau und Leuna. 
Es war eine schöne alternative Runde bei doch sehr nasskalten Wind. Aber immerhin konnten wir noch 6 Caches loggen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
wenn das Wetter mitspielt findet am Mittwoch, den 18.02. eine lockere Tour zu den Winterlingen Park Ostrau statt.
Start in Merseburg an der B91 Parkplatz Netto- Gerichtsrain.
Startzeit: 08:30 Uhr
Länge der Strecke so um die 76 km.
Es wird ein Rundkurs über Burgliebenau- Reideradweg- Bruckdorf- Kanena-Buschdorf- Stichelsdorf- Zoberitz- Obermaschwitz- Oppin- Brachstedt- Ostrau- Kütten- Halle-Merseburg sein.
Wenn also jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er zur Abfahrtszeit am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## TCE (5. Februar 2015)

...faszinierend, was Udo1 und Freunde so jeden Tag erleben, während ich hier "of Kläche" hocke...


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2015)

TCE schrieb:


> ...faszinierend, was Udo1 und Freunde so jeden Tag erleben, während ich hier "of Kläche" hocke...


Ärgere dich nicht, aber in einigen Jährchen kannst du es sicherlich auch.


----------



## Bikermario (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo! 
Ich würde gerne am Sonntag eine kleine Sonnenrunde fahren.  Für Uhrzeit und Fahrtroute bin ich offen. Wer Lust, Zeit und ne Idee hat, schreibt einfach. 
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2015)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag eine kleine Sonnenrunde fahren.  Für Uhrzeit und Fahrtroute bin ich offen. Wer Lust, Zeit und ne Idee hat, schreibt einfach.
> Gruß Bikermario


Hallo Mario,
hört sich gut an, aber an den Wochenenden fahre ich nur in Ausnahmefällen, wie du ja schon weist. Die dann eine schöne Fahrt und viele Punkte für den WP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch den 11.02. kleine Querfurttour. Start 09:00 Uhr Bahnübergang Fischweg Freiimpfelde.
Wer mitfahren möchte sollte am Treffpunkt sein.
Momentan sind wir schon mal 3 Fahrer.


----------



## Bikermario (9. Februar 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn das Wetter mitspielt findet am Mittwoch, den 18.02. eine lockere Tour zu den Winterlingen Park Ostrau statt.
> Start in Merseburg an der B91 Parkplatz Netto- Gerichtsrain.
> Startzeit: 08:30 Uhr
> ...



Hallo Udo!
Ich hab gerade gesehen, dass du die Tour um eine Woche verschoben hast.Hatte mich schon darauf gefreut. Die Winterlinge blühen wohl noch nicht oder warum erst der 18.? Bei Zweirad Riese steht ja noch der 15.2.15 drinne, was ist mit dem Termin?
Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2015)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Ich hab gerade gesehen, dass du die Tour um eine Woche verschoben hast.Hatte mich schon darauf gefreut. Die Winterlinge blühen wohl noch nicht oder warum erst der 18.? Bei Zweirad Riese steht ja noch der 15.2.15 drinne, was ist mit dem Termin?
> Gruß Mario


Genau Mario, sie blühen noch nicht so richtig und vom White Rock Tourenteam hat sich keiner gemeldet, so habe ich am 15.02. die Tour abgesagt.


----------



## hallunke (10. Februar 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...Momentan sind wir schon mal 3 Fahrer.



vier!


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
heute wurde die Querfurter Knackwursttour gefahren. Die Knackwürste waren verspeist, es mussten neue her. Also traf ich mich mit Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein, um 09:00 Uhr am Bahnübergang in Freiimpfelde an der Straße nach Annemariental. Bevor ich zum Treffpunkt vor schaute ich aber nochmal ganz schnell ins Forum und stellte fest, dass wir heute zu viert unterwegs sein würden, Hallunke hatte sein kommen auch noch kurzfristig angekündigt. Gegen 08:45 Uhr war ich dann am Treffpunkt, noch einen Blick zur Wetterfahne (Wolke über dem EON-Kraftwerk, steil nach oben)







als ich noch einen in einiger Entfernung ankommen sah, wie sich dann herausstellte, war es Bikermario. Langsam trudelten dann auch Hallunke, Harti und Erich ein. Bevor wir an den Start gingen noch schnell ein Startfoto,




dann ging es aber auch schon los. Wir fuhren auf den Laucha/Schwarzeicheradweg über Knapendorf und Bündorf bis Milzau.













Ab Milzau dann weiter auf dem ausgebauten Radweg vorbei an der neuen Streuobstwiese bis zum ersten kurzen Halt an dem Wasseraustritt am südlichen Ortsrand von Burgstaden.



Hier tritt eisenhaltiges Grundwasser in unverminderter Stärke an die Oberfläche und fließt in Richtung Schwarzeiche ab. Den Weg folgten wir weiter bis in den Park von Klobikau




und stießen dort auf die Ernst-Thälmann Straße. Auf dieser dann weiter in westlicher Richtung durch Klobikau bis Oberklobikau. Hinter Oberklobikau überquerten wir die neue ICE-Strecke und fuhren in Niederwünsch rein. Am südlichen Ortsrand ging es weiter, vorbei am Strohballenhaus bis Wünsch. Wir fuhren jetzt auf dem 3 Städte Radweg weiter bis Langeneichstädt Bockwindmühle. Hier ein kurzer Fotohalt,



bevor es weiter hoch zur Langeneichstädter Warte ging.




Dort angekommen ein kurzer geschichtlicher Halt.
Hier befindet sich auch einer der im Geiseltalgebiet aufgestellten Sagensteine.




Das Grab der Dolmengöttin wurde schnell noch besichtigt und danach weiter auf den 3 Städte Radweg.



















Wir waren jetzt auf der Querfurter Platte, wo einem sonst immer ein straffer Wind ins Gesicht bläst, heute hatten wir Glück, kaum Wind von vorn. Die Windräder im Windpark drehten sich nicht, oder kaum.




Die nächsten 3 km bis Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf waren für unseren ungefedert Fahrenden 6 bar Fahrer Harti eine Tortur.




Nur schönes Kopfsteinpflaster, welches wir mit unseren Reifen gut wegstecken konnten. Aber auch dieser Streckenabschnitt war mal zu Ende und es wurde wieder besser. Den Ort verließen wir auf dem Radweg am nördlichen Ortsausgang, bogen dann nach NW ab




und rollten nach 3 km in Querfurt ein. Unser Ziel war heute der Parkplatz bei Opel im Gewerbegebiet „Vor dem Nebraer Tor“. Hier stand der Verkaufswagen, der unsere Knackwürste bereithielt.



Die Rucksäcke wurden schnell gefüllt, dann weiter mit einem kurzen Abstecher zum Verkaufswagen vor Real, hier Kaffee für alle




und dann weiter in die Innenstadt von Querfurt. Querfurt verließen wir am östlichen Ortsausgang auf dem Himmelscheibenradweg.









In Obhausen verließen wir den Radweg, fuhren an der alten Kirche vorbei,



wo gegenüber schon die Weihnachtsdekoration für 2015 installiert wurde




und fuhren auf der Hauptstraße weiter durch den Ort gen Osten. Am Ortsausgang ging es erst einmal leicht bergan, dafür dann aber wieder schön bergab bis hinter der BAB38 Unterführung. Jetzt war Asendorf schon in Sichtweite. Von Asendorf weiter bis Dorndorf und Steuden. In Steuden fuhren wir die alte Kapstraße nach Osten weiter, bis wir auf die Ortsverbindungstraße Bad-Lauchstädt - Teutschental stießen. Diese überquerten wir, fuhren weiter in östlicher Richtung, überquerten dabei die BAB 143 und rollten bis kurz vor Holleben. Hier verabschiedeten wir uns von Hallunke,



der über Röpzig nach Halle zurückfuhr. Wir fuhren weiter über Dehlitz a. B, Dörstewitz, Zollrain bis nach Merseburg zurück, hier dann nach guten 70 km für mich Tourende.
Zum Wetter gibt es nur zu sagen für einen Februartag war das Wetter Topp, kaum Wind und die Temperatur stimmte auch, also ideale Bedingungen.
Es sind auch keine Mitfahrer verloren gegangen und was auch wichtig ist wir hatten keine Panne.
Meinen Mitfahrern eine schöne Restwoche, bis demnächst wieder mal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## hallunke (13. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Bericht und die guten Wünsche zur Restwoche.
Ja es war eine coole Tour bei geradezu herrlichem Wetter, man ist nicht mal übermäßig schlammig geworden.
Zurück ging es für mich über:






...Holleben und Röpzig nach Halle. deshalb waren es bei mir dann auch 78,88 km.
Es gibt doch immer wieder was zu entdecken, und wenn´s mal keine Stempelstellen gibt, wäre doch dies ne neue Variante:






Schönes Wochenende wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
am Rosenmontag findet eine Karnevalsverweigerungsfahrt statt. 
Treffpunkt und Startzeit: 09:00 Uhr Merseburg B91 Parkplatz Netto Gerichtsrain.
Ziel: Der Anfang des Salzfuhrweges in Zwintschöna, dann auf dem selbigen bis zum Ende und auf dem Elsterradweg zurück.
Wenn also jemand mitmöchte, sollte er zum Starttermin am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn das Wetter mitspielt findet am Mittwoch, den 18.02. eine lockere Tour zu den Winterlingen Park Ostrau statt.
> Start in Merseburg an der B91 Parkplatz Netto- Gerichtsrain.
> Startzeit: 08:30 Uhr
> ...


Achtung Startzeit verschiebt sich um 1/2 Stunde nach hinten, neue Startzeit 09:00 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
heute ging zum Salzfuhrweg nach Zwintschöna. Am Treffpunkt war neben meinen treuen Mitfahrer Harti auch Bikermario. So starteten wir bei noch Minusgraden um 09:00 Uhr in Richtung Halle Ammendorf. Am Knapendorfer Weg gesellte sich noch Erich dazu, der schon auf uns wartete. 










_(Hier sieht man sein lächeln, was eigentlich äußerst selten vorkommt)_
So waren wir heute mal zu viert unterwegs. Auf dem Radweg an der B91 









_(Noch kam die Sonne nicht ganz raus, es war noch sehr dunstig)_
ging es dann bis nach Ammendorf und von dort über Radewell nach Osten bis zum Einstieg Reideradweg. 




_(Hier sieht der Reideradweg noch sauber aus, könnte durchaus mal gereinigt werden)_
Auf diesem bis zum Ruderclub Osendorfer See. Hier dann weiter durch den Dieskauer Park.




_( Der Schlossteich im Park Dieskau)_




Gut, dass es noch so früh war, so war der Boden noch leicht gefroren. 




Wir gelangten dann in die Neue Siedlung von Dieskau an und fuhren auf der L167 nach Norden weiter. Die B6 wurde nach Norden hin überquert, wo wir dann nach wenigen 100 Metern in Zwintschöna einrollten. Am Bahnhof ein kurzer Halt, denn hier beginnt der Salzfuhrweg, der bis Leipzig führt. 




Meine Recheche zum Radweg ergab folgendes:_ "Vor vielen Jahren, bei der Erarbeitung des Landesradverkehrsplanes, hat sich die Stadt Halle eine Metro Route "Halle-Leipzig" ausgedacht!
Es sollte eine Radschnellverbindung werden! Da gab es dann wohl diverse Varianten auf vorhandenen Wegen und Straßen, die aber alle nicht zum Tragen kamen, zumal weder Halle, noch der Saalkreis oder Leipzig dafür Geld in die Hände nehmen wollten.
Dann hat der Saalekreis Abstimmungen mit den Gemeinden geführt, wobei wohl Osmünde unbedingt mit rein wollte. 
Da eine Schnellverbindung nicht machbar war, wurde dann eine Touristische Route draus gemacht und mit dem Kreis Leipzig Nord abgestimmt. Ziel war dann wohl, etwas Touristisches einzubinden und die Radrouten Kohle Dampf-Licht und den Leipziger Ring anzuschließen."_
Ab Zwintschöna folgten wir dann der Ausschilderung nach Osten. 









_(Hier wird gerade ein Rapsfeld geplündert, aber nicht von Gänsen oder anderen Tieren)_
Der Weg war gut ausgebaut und führte uns am Südrand von Kleinkugel entlang zum Kabelskebach. Der ausgebaute Radweg führte am linken Bachufer weiter nach SO. Nach 500 Metern am Bachlauf entlang überquerten wir die Kabelske und fuhren auf dem Radweg weiter nach SO, wo wir kurz vor Osmünde auf die Nauendorfer Straße gelangten. In Osmünde machte ich einen kleinen Abstecher zur St.-Petrus-Kirche. Auf dem Kirchhof befindet sich die 1749 vom Hallenser Glockengießer Friedrich August Becker gegossene Bronzeglocke. Sie befand sich ursprünglich im westlichen Kirchturm und wurde nach dessen Einsturz geborgen.




Osmünde verließen wir in östlicher Richtung auf der Gottenzer Straße, die uns bis Schwoitsch führte. Hier trafen wir wieder auf die Kabelske. Der Radweg führte wieder einige 100 Meter am rechten Ufer des Baches nach Osten weiter. 









Nach weiteren 3,6 km erreichten wir Beuditz. Der Radweg führte einmal rund um den Ort und verließ den Ort dann wieder nach Norden hin. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang gab es dann die letzte Ausschilderung des Radweges. Nun hier ist ja auch gleich die Landesgrenze. Nach 450 Metern hielt ich dann an. Ungefähr 200 Meter vor uns befand sich die Landesgrenze. Von Zwintschöna bis hierher hatten wir nur eiskalten SO-Wind, es machte keinen Spaß mehr. Die Strecke nach der Landesgrenze war uns ja schon hinlänglich bekannt, so drehten wir hier um und fuhren über Beuditz in Richtung Westen bis Großkugel. Hier dann über die B6 nach Süden weiter bis Roglitz. Von Roglitz weiter nach Süden bis zum Elsterradweg bei Oberthau. Den Radweg erreichten wir am Pegelhaus Oberthau. Hier dann eine kurze Pause, die wir mit dem Aufschrauben eines Fläschchens verkürzten, es war ja heute Rosenmontag.




Nachdem wir diesen Tag gehuldigt hatten ging es auf dem Radweg




zurück nach Lochau und dann über Burgliebenau weiter zum Wallendorfer See bis Lössen. Von hier dann über Meuschau nach Merseburg zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour zurück.
Nach 51 km und Sonne pur wurde die Tour dann beendet. Für den heutigen Tag war der Anteil von Asphalt, Beton und Kopfsteinpflaster mit gut 96% sehr hoch, was auch gut so war. Die schlammigen Wirtschaftswege wären heute nicht gut angekommen bei meinen Mitfahrern. 
Nun denn, am Mittwoch geht es nach Ostrau zu den Winterlingen. Treffpunkt wie heute um 09:00 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
heute fand endlich die Tour zu den Winterlingen in den Schlosspark Ostrau statt. Die nächste Führung im Schlosspark findet am 21. und 22.02. statt.
Start war um 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg. Mit dabei war heute wieder Harti vom Merseburger Radverein.
Da sich kein weiterer Mitfahrer dazu gesellte, starteten wir auch pünktlich. Ich hatte gestern die Strecke noch ein wenig an die Reifen meines Mitfahrers angepasst. So ging es zunächst auf dem Radweg an der B91 bis Ammendorf. Von hier über Radewell zum Reideradweg und auf diesen, bzw. ab dem Kanuverein Osendorf dann auf der Straße weiter bis Bruckdorf. Von Bruckdorf östlich der Messenhallen weiter nach Kanena. Den großen Affen ließen wir rechts liegen und fuhren auf der Straße weiter bis Buschdorf.




Den Ort verließen wir auf der Altenburger Straße nach Norden hin.




Dann weiter auf der L167 nach Norden bis Stichelsdorf. Wir unterquerten die BAB 14 und standen dann vor einem Bahnübergang, wo das Signal gerade auf Rot für uns stand. Der Bahnübergang war mit einer rotweißen Girlande gesichert. Die Girlandenentfernerin ließ uns dann auf der L167 weiter fahren, nachdem die Regionalbahn den Übergang passiert hatte.




Auf der Straße ging es weiter bis zur B100, die überquerten wir dann nach Norden hin. Weiter durch das Gewerbegebiet Peissen bis nach Braschwitz. Wir warfen dann noch einen Blick in die Runde und mussten feststellen, dass es immer noch so düster aussah wie beim Start. Über Plossnitz ging es dann bis Oppin. Den Plossnitzer Weg nach Oppin habe ich heute mal nicht genommen, so fuhren wir also dieses Mal nicht auf der Hypotenuse nach Oppin, sondern auf den Katheten. Da der Untergrund Asphalt war, waren wir dann genauso schnell in Oppin angekommen. Ab Oppin dann weiter auf dem Radweg, der parallel zur L141,














am westlichen Rand vom Flugplatz entlangführt. In Wurp dann nach Norden bis nach Brachstedt zur L141. In der Linkskurve nach dem östlichen Ortsausgang bog ich ab auf eine unbefestigte Straße.




Auf diesem Weg ging es jetzt genau nach Norden, links von uns sahen wir den Abatissenenberg im trüben Licht.




Den Weg über den Berg habe ich heute ebenfalls mal ausgelassen. Nach 2,8 km rollten wir in Rieda ein und folgten jetzt der K2061 bis Ostrau. Hier erwartete uns dann schon Hallunke, als wir um 11:20 Uhr dort eintrafen.




Bis hierher hatten wir 41,7 km zurückgelegt. Schnell noch einige Fotos von den Winterlingen geschossen,














dann ging es wieder zurück in den Ort. Auf der Ausfallstraße nach Drobitz und Kütten verließen wir Ostrau wieder. Für Harti war diese Strecke wieder ein Graus. Mit seinem ungefederten 28 ziger wurde er ganz schön kräftig durchgerüttelt, aber nach 3,9 km war auch das überstanden.




Auf dem Halle-Fuhneradweg (Franzosensteinweg) verließen wir Kütten nach Süden hin. Überquerten dann die BAB 14 fuhren an der Geflügelfarm die sich rechts und links des Weges erstreckten weiter bis zum Telekomarial.




Hier bog ich nach Osten ab und fuhr auf dieser Straße bis Tornau. Ab Tornau dann auf der L141 bia nach Halle zur Äußeren Hoordorfer Straße. Ab hier übernahm dann Hallunke die Führung. Er führte uns auf verwegenen Wegen bis zur Versuchsfläche der ML-Uni landwirtschaftliche Fakultät.




Von hier dann nach Süden, über die Berliner Brücke bis zu der Freiluftgalerie in der Reideburger und Landsberger Straße. Das war für mich Neuland gewesen und eine neue Erfahrung, was Graffiti betrifft.









Nachdem wir alles ausgiebig betrachtet hatten dann weiter zum Hauptbahnhof und von dort weiter zum alten Thüringer Bahnhof.




Am Hafenbahnradweg verabschiedeten wir uns von Hallunke.




Wir zwei folgten der Ottostraße weiter nach Süden bis zur B91 am Bahnhof Rosaengarten. An der Thüringer Rostbratwursttanke dann ein Halt für einen Kaffee.




War auch gut so, dass wir nur einen Kaffee geordert hatten. Dann weiter auf den fürchterlichsten und gefährlichsten Radweg in Halle bis nach Ammendorf. Aber auf dem Weg dorthin wurde der Radweg natürlich von diversen PKW mit HAL-Kennzeichen blockiert.




Die haben heute wirklich Glück gehabt, dass die Spiegel noch dran geblieben sind. So erreichten wir dann nach guten 76 km bei Sonnenschein pur den Ausgangspunkt unserer heutigen Tour.
Fazit: Es hat Spaß gemacht. Anfangs war das Wetter noch sehr trübe, aber bei angenehmer Temperatur kurz über 0°C. Ab Ostrau dann Sonne und leichter Rückenwind. Es war eine schöne Tour trotz Asphalt und Beton mit netten Mitfahrern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
und nach der gestrigen Tour trafen sich noch einige BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Freunden und Anhang am Abend zum gemeinsamen verspeisen von indischen Gerichten im _Taj Mahal _in Merseburg. Es war wieder ein angenehmer Abend und es hat auch lecker geschmeckt.


----------



## hallunke (19. Februar 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Fazit: Es hat Spaß gemacht. Anfangs war das Wetter noch sehr trübe, aber bei angenehmer Temperatur kurz über 0°C. Ab Ostrau dann Sonne und leichter Rückenwind. Es war eine schöne Tour trotz Asphalt und Beton mit netten Mitfahrern.



Ich schließe mich da an, schöne Tour.
Und Glück hatten wir obendrein, genau 24 Stunden später hätten wir in Halle an einer Stelle der "verwegenen Wege" umdrehen müssen. Man hat genau gestern beim Umbau des Güterbahnhofs eine Bombe gefunden, die nicht mehr zu entschärfen war. Heute wurde sie nun vor Ort gesprengt, natürlich großräumig abgesperrt.
Ansonsten lohnt sich die Fahrt nach Ostrau in jeder Jahreszeit, und jetzt halt besonders, alles gelb:











...immer mal der Petersberg im Nebel zu sehen:






war schön, Danke und viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Kasebi (22. Februar 2015)

Moin Udo 
Bei deinen letzten beiden Großberichten sehe ich einen Großteil der Fotos nicht. Es sind immer nur die letzten Fotos zu sehen. Ansonsten ist da nur ein Kreis mit einem Balken in der Mitte.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (22. Februar 2015)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Udo
> Bei deinen letzten beiden Großberichten sehe ich einen Großteil der Fotos nicht. Es sind immer nur die letzten Fotos zu sehen. Ansonsten ist da nur ein Kreis mit einem Balken in der Mitte.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Jetzt müsstest du sie wieder sehen.


----------



## Kasebi (22. Februar 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Jetzt müsstest du sie wieder sehen.



Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch den 25.02. mal keine Schlammtour, sondern was für schmale Reifen.
Grobe Strecke: Zeitz-Kretzschau- Luckenau-Teuchern- WSF-Merseburg
Treffpunkt 09:30 Uhr am Bahnsteig Richtung Eisenach Bahnhof Merseburg. Mit Hopperticket einfache Fahrt über WSF nach Zeitz.
Start in Zeitz Bahnhof 10:55 Uhr.
Mitfahrer bis jetzt Harti vom Merseburger Radverein. Wenn noch jemand mitfahren möchte sollte er um 09:30 Uhr auf dem Bahnsteig sein.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
werde mich jetzt langsam zum Treffpunkt begeben. Wetter ist toll, der Wind kommt aus SW, was will man mehr. Dann werden heute wahrscheinlich 218 Jahre auf der Trasse sein.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
meine Mitfahrer - Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein- waren pünktlich am Bahnsteig. Kurz vor Abfahrt kam die Durchsage, dass sich die Ankunft des Zuges um 10 Minuten wegen Störungen im Betriebsablauf verzögert.
Das machte uns aber nichts aus, wir hatten in WSF noch genügend Luft. In WSF dann zum Gleis 2 rüber, wo die Burgenlandbahn schon wartete. 









Diese fuhr aber pünktlich ab und wir trafen auch gemäß Fahrplan in Zeitz um 10:50 Uhr ein. 




_(Kurz vor dem Zeitzer Bahnhof ist man kräftig dabei die Brücke zu erneueren)_
Kurz vor 11:00 Uhr starteten wir dann zu unserer Tour. 




Ab Bahnhof ging es zur B180, auf dieser unterquerten wir die Eisenbahnstrecke und bogen danach gleich nach Westen ab auf die Alte Werkstraße. Wir folgten ihren Verlauf, bis wir wieder auf die B180 stießen. Auf dem dortigen Radweg folgten wir der B180 bis zum Museum Herrmannschacht. Hier beginnt der Radweg Recarbo, auch Kohleradweg genannt. 









Jetzt folgten wir den Radweg, der auf einen ehemaligen Bahndamm verläuft. Er geht im Augenblick über Droyßig und Osterfeld bis nach Utenbach. Er soll einmal bis Camburg führen. Nach wenigen Kilometern brauchte ich die Hilfe von Harti, er ist der größte von uns Dreien. Ich benötigte seine Kletterkünste. 




Als auch dies ohne Absturz hinter uns gebracht wurde, ging es auf dem Radweg weiter bis Kretzschau.














_(Harti ist ja ein eiserner Vertreter von Taschentüchern aus Textil, dieses hier ist schon über 50 Jahre alt, wie er uns versicherte.)_
Am Ortseingang ist der Radweg natürlich wieder von einer Schikane blockiert, was für Tandemfahrer und Fahrer mit Kinderanhänger echt problematisch ist. 




Warum man die nicht abbaut, ist mir unverständlich. Wir durchquerten den Ort 




und verließen ihn am östlichen Rand des Kretzschauer Sees nach Norden hin. 
Auf dem Radweg zwischen Kretzschau und Luckenau lagen die Hinterlassenschaften einiger Mitbürger, die hier ihren Müll abgeladen hatten. 
Auf dem Radweg 














durchquerten wir Luckenau bis zum Bahnhof Luckenau, dort bogen wir dann nach Trebnitz an. Unser Weg führte an der Kirche vorbei, die wohl in diesem Jahr ihr 100 jähriges Bestehen feiert.









_(Am Horizont das Kraftwerk Deuben und die dazugehörige Brikettfabrik)_
Auf der Nebenstraße ging es dann über Trebnitz-Siedlung bis Teuchern.




Am Markt kehrten wir in die dortige Bäckerei zu Kaffee und Kuchen ein. Es gab lecker Mohntorte, riesige Stücke für kleinen Preis.




Nach der Stärkung weiter auf der Hauptstraße bis zum Bahnhof Teuchern weiter. Auf der Straße westlich der Eisenbahnlinie WSF-Zeitz fuhren wir weiter nach NW.









_(Hier steht wohl eines der größten Windparks von Sachsen-Anhalt)_
Überquerten dann die BAB9 und gelangten so zur Salzstraße, die in Richtung WSF führt. Wir folgten der Salzstraße 




bis zum südlichen Ortseingang von Langendorf, bogen dort zum Park ab









und schoben unserer Räder dann durch den sonnendurchfluteten schönen Park (Radfahren ist hier nicht gestattet). Unser Weg führte uns dann entlang des Greisslaubaches weiter bis Weißenfels. Von Weißenfels dann weiter zum Südfeldsee (Großkaynaer See) bis zur Vogelbeobachtungsstation an der Ostseite des Sees. 









_(Blick über den See auf Großkayna)_




Hier noch einmal eine kleine Pause, bevor wir die letzten 7 km bis nach Merseburg zurücklegten. Ich hatte ja bei Start versprochen, pünktlich zur Kaffeezeit wieder zurück zu sein. Was mir auch gelang. Punkt 15:00 Uhr waren wir am Ziel angelangt.
Die Tour wurde hier nach 51 km beendet. Das Wetter hat gepasst, Sonne pur während der gesamten Fahrzeit, zwar nicht immer Wind von hinten aber ab Langendorf bis nach Merseburg immer öfter.


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 04.03., eine lockere schlammfreie Auenwaldrunde durch Leipzig, mit Abstecher zu den Märzenbechern im Schlosspark Lützschena. Zurück über Lützen- Bad Dürrenberg oder über Kulkwitzer See und Kötzschau.
Treffpunkt: 09:00 Uhr B91 Parkplatz Netto-Markt Gerichtsrain.
Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15206


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2015)

Hallo,
heute ging es zu den Märzenbechern nach Leipzig Lützschena. Mit dabei, wie immer Harti vom Merseburger Radverein, sowie Bikermario der sich auch am Treffpunkt einfand. Bei Start zum Treffpunkt schien die Sonne und der Wind wehte wieder stark aus Richtung West.
Pünktlich um 2 Minuten vor 09:00 Uhr traf ich am Treffpunkt ein. Harti und Bikermario erwarteten mich schon. 






 So setzten wir uns auch gleich in Bewegung in Richtung Schkopau Saalebrücke.
Die Wetterfahne vom EON-Kraftwerk zeigte starken Rückenwind auf unserer heutigen Radtour an, was ja auch nicht so schlecht war. 














Nach dem Überqueren der Saale bei Schkopau fuhren wir Richtung Kollenbey weiter, um zum dortigen Damm der Steinlache zu gelangen. Es fuhr sich besser als ich gedacht hatte. Bis auf einige Stellen war der Weg einigermaßen trocken. 




Wir erreichten dann nach rund 10 km die Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Lochau, wechselten auf die gegenüberliegende Flussseite und folgten dann den Elsterradweg mit kräftigem Rückenwind. Es fuhr sich sehr entspannt, der Wind schob kräftig. Ein Blick in den Rückspiegel zeigte mir, dass meine zwei Mitfahrer hinter mir im angeregten Gespräch vertieft waren und dadurch der Abstand etwas zu mir etwas größer wurde. 




Das störte mich heute aber nicht im geringsten, mit 28 km/h fuhr ich weiter, sie würden sicherlich bis zur BAB 9 aufrücken. Meine Weg-Zeit-Berechnung wollte ich auf jeden Fall einhalten. Punkt 10:00 Uhr wollte ich hinter der Autobahnbrücke an der Brücke über die Weiße Elster sein. Zum langsam fahren haben wir ja dann Zeit bei der Rücktour, aber dann mit Wind von seitlich vorn. Pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr nach 21 km stand ich auf der Brücke, meine zwei Mitfahrer waren dicht hinter mir. Am Damm der Weißen Elster noch mal eine kurze Pause zur Korrektur der Anzugsordnung, 









danach dann weiter durch den Auenwald bis zur Neuen Luppe. 









Auf dem Radweg dann weiter entlang der Neuen Luppe bis zum Abzweig Schlosspark Lützschena. 









Nach 29 km erreichten wir die Zufahrt zum Schloss und Park. 














An der Auenwaldstation fuhren wir in den Schlosspark rein. 




Nach wenigen Metern sahen wir sie dann schon, die Märzenbecher. Ein weißer Blütenteppich lag vor uns. Alle Blüten geöffnet, muss man einfach gesehen haben.









Unser Weg führte uns dann weiter durch den Park, bis wir wieder auf den Elsterradweg stießen. 



















Auf diesen fuhren wir dann weiter bis zum Auensee, hier ein kurzer Dosenhalt, ohne Muggelgefahr, dann weiter auf dem Radweg bis zum Elsterwehr.




Bei km 39 überquerten wir das Elsterbecken auf dem Elsterwehr in Richtung Karl-Heine-Kanal. An der König-Albert-Brücke auf der Karl-Heine-Straße erreichten wir den Kanal und folgten den Radweg entlang des Kanals 




bis zur Lützener Straße. Hier verließen wir den Kanal und wandten uns jetzt nach Südwesten. Wir folgten heute mal den Radweg an der Lützener Straße, der uns bis nach Makranstädt führte, dabei tangierten wir das Nordufer des Kulkwitzer Sees. Meine zwei Mitfahrer folgten meinem Hinterrad. Ab Makranstädt folgte ich der Weststraße, und wie es der Name schon sagt, führte diese auch genau nach Westen bis Kleinlehna. Heute konnten wir nach Jahren erstmalig die neue Brücke über die Eisenbahnlinie befahren. Endlich kann man wieder den direkten Weg bis Kötzschau nehmen. Ab Kötzschau dann weiter nach NW, den Wind hatten wir jetzt schräg von vorn, was angenehmer warm als direkt von vorn. In Friedensdorf erreichten wir dann den Radweg an der B181. Auf diesen dann weiter nach Merseburg bis zur Neustadt. Auf der Brücke mit seinem tierischen Zoo verabschiedeten wir uns von Bikermario. 









Wir zwei fuhren auf dem Saaleradweg weiter und bogen dann am Krankenhaus nach Norden zur B91 ab. Hier dann Tourende nach 73 km. Wie versprochen saßen wir pünktlich mit unseren Frauen am Kaffeetisch und ließen uns den Kuchen schmecken.
Es war heute eine abwechslungsreiche Tour bei Sonne, am Nachmittag auch dunkle Wolken und Wind. 
Die Tour in der nächsten Woche wird wohl in das Leinewehtal bei Goldschau gehen.


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2015)

Hallo,
diese Woche werde ich keinen Sport treiben. Es hat mich erwischt, leichtes Fieber. Mal sehen wie es dann nächste Woche aussieht.


----------



## hallunke (9. März 2015)

Oh, gute Besserung für Dich und
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## andi65 (9. März 2015)

Da wünschen wir dir schnelle Genesung, dass du bald wieder auf dem Sattel sitzen kannst


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2015)

Hallo,
heute habe ich einen kleinen Ausflug zum Stadtgottesacker nach Halle unternommen. Wir wollten uns die blühenden Blausterne auf dem Stadtgottesacker ansehen.


 
Vor einem Jahr stand hier alles in voller Blüte, nur heute war es leider, bis auf ein paar vereinzelte, noch nicht soweit. Werde dann wohl in gut einer Woche noch einmal dorthin fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 18.03. Treffpunkt in Schkopau am Bahnhof um 08:20 Uhr. Mit Hopperticket bis Burgkemnitz. Ab Burgkemnitz Start  09:51 Uhr. Dann auf dem Kohle-Dampf-Radweg durch die Dübener Heide bis zum Bergwitzsee und am Ostufer zurück über den Ochsenkopf und den Fuhrmannweg bis Burgkemnitz. Ab hier Rückfahrt mit DB.
Wenn jemand mit fahren möchte sollte er am Treffpunkt Schkopauer Bahnhof oder um 09:10 Uhr Halle Bahnhof Gleis 6 sein. Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2015)

Hallo,
mir geht es wieder besser, deshalb heute eine kleine Einführungsrunde nach meinem Virusbefall, wollte mal sehen, wie weit ich mich schon wieder belasten kann.
Es ging in die Dübener Heide und es begleiteten mich Harti, wie immer und Bikermario. 
Treffpunkt war der Bahnhof Schkopau. Ich holte vorher Harti von der Wohnungstour ab und gemeinsam fuhren wir zum Bahnhof. Kurz vor dem Bahnhof holte uns dann noch Bikermario ein. Bis zum Eintreffen des Zuges um 08:29 Uhr hatten wir noch ein paar Minuten Zeit. 




_(Blick über den Bahnhof Schkopau in Richtung aufsteigende Sonne)_









Dann rein in den Zug und nach Halle, wo unser Zug um 09:15 Uhr nach Burgkemnitz abfuhr. Das Hopperticket wurde noch schnell in Halle gelöst, dann ging es hoch zum Bahnsteig 6. Der Zug traf auch hier pünktlich ein und so ging es dann ohne Umsteigen 




bis zum Startort nach Burgkemnitz. Hier dann der scharfe Start um 09:55 Uhr in Richtung SW in den Schlosspark. 









Hinter dem Bahnteich mit seiner kleinen Insel bog ich dann nach Norden hin ab. Es ging durch den Tunnel der Eisenbahnlinie Halle-Wittenberg auf die andere Seite der Bahnanlage. Hier traf ich auf den Schwarzen Weg, den ich nach NW folgte. 




Meine beiden Mitfahrer haben sich etwas zurückfallen lassen, wie ich im Spiegel sehen konnte. Bei km 1,6 bog ich dann in einem spitzen Winkel nach NO ab, fuhr noch gute 100 Meter und wartete auf meine Zwei Mitfahrer, die kamen aber nicht. Sollte ich sie schon nach nicht mal 2 km verloren haben? Also schnell bis zum Abzweig zurück, da sah ich sie schon. Bikermario erkundete gerade einen Abzweig nach Westen, Harti machte es richtig er blieb einfach stehen und wartete, der Guide wird schon zurückkehren, was er natürlich auch getan hat. Ein kurzer Pfiff und es konnte weiter gehen.




Bei km 2,4 hatten wir die ehemalige Halde erklommen und stießen auf einen asphaltierten Radweg. Er entpuppte sich als ein Haldenrundweg. 














Wir fuhren im Uhrzeigersinn um die Halde bis zum östlichen Ausgang. Aber genau bei km 2,8 haben wir die Grenze zwischen den Landkreis Bitterfeld und den Landkreis Wittenberg überschritten, oder besser gesagt überfahren. 




Bei km 5,1 trafen wir auf die B100 und folgten dieser bis zum km 9. Hier trafen wir auf den südlichen Rundweg um den Gremminer See. 




_(Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seeseite die Baggerstadt Ferropolis)_




_(Der Rundweg ist mit stählernden Skulpturen versehen)_
Den folgten wir jetzt weiter nach NO bis km 11,3. Hier verließen wir das Seeufer und entfernten uns jetzt vom See. 














In einem Bogen ging es nach Norden bis Schleesen. Der Ort hat eine sehr schöne Dorfkirche, die aus Feldsteinen und Fachwerk gebaut ist. 




Auf der K2040 verließen wir den Ort, um nach wenigen Metern bei km 18,5 nach Osten auf einen Waldweg (Försterweg gelber Querbalken) abzubiegen. Der Weg war gut fahrbar auch für das ungefederte von Harti.














Bei km 22,7 bog der Weg 90° nach Süden hin ab, den wir weiter folgten. Er führte vorbei an der Bungalowsiedlung „Am Forsthaus“ bis zur Eisenbahnlinie Halle-Wittenberg. Dort dann durch den Tunnel und bei km 23,6 trafen wir dann auf den Rundweg um den Bergwitzsee. 














Es ging am Camping und Wassersportpark Bergwitzsee vorbei bis zum NO-Ufer. 




Hier verließen wir den See auf den Heideringweg nach Süden. 




Die Ortschaft Reuden errichten wir bei km 27,9. Durchquerten dann den Ort nach Süden hin 




und rollten bei km 28,8 in den Ort Rotta ein. Auf der K2123 verließen wir den Ort wieder in Richtung der Ortschaft Gniest. Es ging weiter auf der K2123 bis zur Kolonie Gniest. 




Nach dem durchqueren der Kolonie Gniest dann weiter in Richtung Ochsenkopf. Die Kreuzung Ochsenkopf erreichten wir bei km 34,6. 




Ein Blick auf meine Entfernung bis zum Ziel zeigte mir noch genau 14,4 km an. Das müsste eigentlich reichen, um den Zug von Burgkemnitz nach Halle eine Stunde eher zu erreichen. Also Rückfahrt somit nicht um 14:08 Uhr, sondern schon um 13:08 Uhr. Vom Ochsenkopf weiter nach Süden auf den Fuhrmannsweg-Bad Düben (roter Querbalken). 









Bei km 36,5 folgte ich dann den Fuhrmannsweg weiter nach Westen. Der führte uns in einem leichten Bogen nach SW bis zur Bundesstraße 107. Gleich hinter der B107 befindet sich das Fuhrmannsgrab. (Erinnerung an einen Fuhrmann, der im 19. Jahrhundert dort verunglückte).




Das Grab und die Infotafel könnten durchaus mal erneuert werden. Bei km 42,2 erreichten wir den Heidekräutergarten bei der Waldschenke Jösigk. 




Bei km 42,3, gleich hinter der Waldschänke musste wir wieder nach Süden abbiegen. Genau in der Kurve dann schöner Heidesand auf ca. 20 Meter Länge. Ich kam gut durch. Nach dem meine beiden Mitfahrer diesen Abschnitt überwunden hatten 




ging es am Schießstand des privilegierten Schützenvereins weiter nach Süden. Auf der Höhe bei km 43,3 stießen wir auf den Heidekammweg (blaues Dreieck). Den Weg folgten wir jetzt nach Westen,




tangierten die Ortschaft Gröbern am südlichen Rand und folgten den Heidekammweg immer weiter nach Westen, wo wir bei km 48,5 auf die Zufahrtsstraße zum Bahnhof Burgkemnitz stießen. Bei km 49 erreichten wir den Bahnhof und hatten noch 5 Minuten Zeit bis zum Eintreffen des Zuges, das reichte dann auch noch für ein Tourabschlussfoto bei km 49,1. 




Es war eine schöne warme Tour, nicht zu anstrengend und trotz meiner Befürchtungen, was den Zustand der Wege angeht gut fahrbar.
Meine Mitfahrer klebten mir immer am Hinterrad und es gab heute auch keine Panne, was will man als Guide mehr. 
Es wird wohl in im Jahr 2015 noch einige Ausflüge in die Dübener Heide geben.
Von Halle ging es dann wieder per Bike zurück bis Merseburg.
Strecke hier:http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ywferjhbpjqcitud


----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2015)

Hallo,
am 25.03. Tour zum und um den Süßen See, mit Abstecher zum Fischer am Kerner See.
Treffpunkt: 08.30 Uhr am Kreisverkehr Airpark-Merseburg.
Wenn jemand mit möchte sollte er am Treffpunkt sein.
Bis jetzt mit dabei Harti vom Merseburger Radverein.
Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/edit/15255


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2015)

Hallo,
die Tour heute fand statt bei super Wetter. Es waren mit dabei Bikermario, Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein. Tourbericht folgt erst morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2015)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der gestrigen Tour zum Süßen See. Da ja gestern der schönste Tag der Woche war, traf ich mich mit Bikermario sowie Erich und Harti vom Merseburger Radverein um 08:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt Bahnübergang Fischweg am ehemaligen Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn Elisabethhöhe. Alle waren überpünktlich am Treffpunkt. So konnten wir dann sogleich starten. Es ging über den Bahnübergang nach Norden zum Weg „Am Knapendorfer Weg“. Den folgten wir immer entlang der Grenze zu DOW




bis zum Parkplatz Dow-Werk Tor1. Den Kreisel dort erreichten wir bei km 4. Ich folgte den Radweg weiter nach Westen, bis wir bei km 5 auf die K2156 stießen. Auf dieser dann weiter bis zur und über die Brücke, die die BAB38 überspannt. Hinter der Brücke führt ein Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur Bab 38 nach Norden weiter, den wir folgten. 









Dieser führte uns bei km 8 auf die Ortsverbindungsstraße Bad Lauchstädt-Delitz a.B..Wir folgten der Straße Richtung Delitz a.B. und überquerten abermals die BAB38. Bei km 9.2 bogen wir nach Westen von der Straße auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab und folgten diesen Weg, der parallel nördlich der Bab 38 entlang führt nach Westen weiter. Die Sonne brannte jetzt schon ordentlich, Gegenwind hatten wir auch nicht, sondern leichten SO-Wind, der uns das Vorwärtskommen angenehmer machte. Der Weg führte in einem Bogen nach Norden, dann parallel zur BAB 143 bis zur ersten Brücke über die BAB 143 bei km 12. Hier überquerten wir auch die Bundesautobahn und folgten den Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Norden, bis wir bei km 14 auf die K2150 stießen, die wir dann nach Westen bis zur L173 folgten, Dann ca. 100 Meter auf der L173 nach Süden um dann dort nach Westen auf eine alte ehemalige KAP-Straße nach Westen hin abzubiegen. An der ersten Verdichter Station für das unterirdische Gaslager dann ein kurzer Halt. 




Es war jetzt so warm geworden, dass wir uns erst einmal von einigen Kleidungsstücken lösen mussten. Nach dem Herstellen der neuen Anzugsordnung folgten wir der Straße bis nach Steuden, hier trafen wir bei km 20 ein. Es ging dann durch den Ort nach Norden bis Etzdorf, durch den Ort weiter nach Norden bis nach Wansleben am See. Bei km 23,5 überquerten wir aber zuvor noch die Grenze zum Landkreis Mansfeld Südharz. Im Ort hielten fuhren wir in Richtung Bahnübergang am Bahnhof. Gleich hinter dem Bahnübergang folgten wir der Sraße „An der Bahn“ nach Westen hin. Am westlichen Ortsrand stießen wir auf den Rundweg Rund um den Süßen und Salzigen See. 









_(Blick auf ROMONTA (ROMONTA ist der weltgrößte Erzeuger von Rohmontanwachs mit einer nahezu 100-jährigen Tradition in der Braunkohleveredlung)_














Den kannten wir alle noch nicht und folgten seinen Verlauf nach Westen bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang von Röblingen a. See. Auf der Straße, 









die den ehemaligen salzigen See teilt, dann weiter nach Norden bis nach Aseleben, wo wir bei km 34 auf das Südufer des Süßen See stießen. 




Wir hatten unser Ziel erreicht. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich diese Tour nicht ganz uneigennützig geplant hatte. Rund um den See sind sehr viele Caches ausgelegt. Davon wollte ich heute auf der Runde etliche suchen und loggen. Um es vorwegzunehmen, hat alles super geklappt und meine Mitfahrer unterstützten mich sehr aktiv bei der Suche. Nach dem Gruppenfoto 




fuhren wir auf dem Weg weiter nach Westen. 









Unterwegs musste ich noch einmal unseren Kletterspezialisten Harti bemühen, eine kleine Klettereinlage zu machen. Leichtfüßig wie ein Luchs begab er sich hoch zur Trophäe. 









Ich muss anerkennend sagen, besitzt sehr gute Kletterfähigkeiten und zeigte auch eine sehr gute Haltung. Dann ging es aber weiter zum Nordwestufer bei Wormsleben. 




_(Kurz vor Wormsleben begegneten wir noch 4 PS)_
Hier war dann unser Wendepunkt auf der heutigen Tour. Am Nordufer ging es dann zurück nach Osten, 




jetzt mit leichtem Wind von vorn. Das nächste Ziel war der Fischer am Kerner See. Denn dort gibt es lecker frische Fischbrötchen und auch einen heißen Kaffee. Auf dem Weg nach Seeburg kamen wir dann an der Schiffsgaststätte Seeperle vorbei. 









_(Blick über den See auf Schloss Seeburg)_
Näheres zur Seeperle kann man im Link nachlesen. Wir waren aber immer noch auf den Seenrundweg, der gleichzeitig auch der SHZ HSRW Radweg ist. Diesen folgten wir weiter gen Osten durch die Weinberge bis Rollsdorf. In Rollsdorf stießen wir auf die alte Bundesstraße 80 und folgten dieser weiter nach Osten bis zum Abzweig nach Wansleben a.See bei km 48,6. Auf dieser dann weiter nach Süden, wo wir bei km 49,8 den Mittelgraben nach Westen hin zum Fischer überquerten und pünktlich um 12:05 Uhr beim Fischer auf den Hof rollten. Jetzt Pause bei Fisch und Kaffee. 
 
Danach konnte sich Harti nicht mehr vor den Fischerkatzen retten. Die müssen wohl das Fischbrötchen gerochen haben. 




Vom Fischer dann wieder zurück zum Mittelgraben und auf der Straße dann weiter bis nach Wansleben a. See. Den Ort verließen wir am östlichen Ortsausgang. Folgten der Straße dann 1,2 km und bogen dort nach Süden hin ab. Der Feldweg brachte uns in den Schlosspark vom Schloss Teutschenthal. Weiter durch den Park, am Parkende überquerten wir dann noch die Würde. Die Erbauer dieser Brücke haben sich wohl nicht viel dabei gedacht, als sie die Beplankung aufbrachten. Die Metallbohlen sind alle in Längsrichtung auf gebracht mit einem Zwischenraum, der jeden 28 ziger Fahrer zum Stürzen bringt. Aber auch dieses Hindernis konnte unser Harti mit seinen schmalen Reifen ohne Problem überwinden, er schob. Jetzt hatten wir wieder die Kap-Straße erreicht und folgten dieser in Richtung Osten. Bei km 61,1 bog ich nach Süden ab, dabei überquerten wir wieder die BAB38









und gelangten nach Großgräfendorf. Hier trafen wir auf den Radweg, der am Südrand von Bad Lauchstädt entlang verläuft.









Den folgten wir bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Bad Lauchstädt. Auf der Ausfallstraße nach Milzau ging es bis zum Abzweig auf den Lacha-Schwarzeiche-Radweg bei Milzau. Auf diesem Radweg dann zurück in Richtung Osten bis zum Treffpunkt unserer Tour, wo wir dann gegen 14:10 Uhr und nach 75,5 km eintrafen.
Hier war dann Tourende. 




Es war eine schöne Tour bei superwarmer Temperatur. Dank an meine Mitfahrer, die mich beim Suchen sehr hilfreich unterstützt hatten. Pannen gab es keine und meine Weg-Zeit-Berechnung hat wieder mal gestimmt. Denn pünktlich zur Kaffeezeit saßen wir bei unseren Frauen am Kaffeetisch bei leckeren Kuchen, was will man mehr.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, geht es am nächsten Mittwoch nach Thüringen Heldrungen zum leckeren Thüringer Bratwurstessen und dann frisch gestärkt nach Merseburg zurück.

Strecke hier: 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fouvlehqiztnesuk


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2015)

*Der Teamgründer vom Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER bedankt sich für das intensive Biken der BRUSTGURTFAHRER im *
*Winterpokal 2014/15.*
*Nachfolgend die Platzierung in der Mannschaftswertung sowie die teaminterne Wertung.*


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (31. März 2015)

Super gemacht. Danke Udo


----------



## Udo1 (4. April 2015)

Hallo,
am Donnerstag geht es in das Mansfelder Land.
Treffpunkt Bahnhof Schkopau, um 09:20 Uhr
Abfahrt Halle 10:04 Uhr Gleis 4
Ankunft Eisleben um 10:32 Uhr
Start 10:35 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15271


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch kleine Tour Richtung Freyburg.
Treffpunkt um 08:00 Uhr am Penny-Parkplatz an der B91, gegenüber vom Audi-Autohaus.
Wenn jemand mit fahren möchte, sollte er zur Uhrzeit am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (8. April 2015)

Hallo,
heute startete ich mit Harti vom Merseburger Radverein zu einer kleinen vormittäglichen Runde entlang der Saale bis zur Hennebrücke und von dort wieder zurück nach Merseburg.
Start war um 08:00 Uhr, er war wie immer pünktlich zur Stelle, da wir noch 5 Minuten bis 08:00 Uhr hatten, warteten wir noch bis Glock 08:00 Uhr. Es kam kein weiterer Mitfahrer so starteten wir auch gleich über Merseburg Süd zum Großkaynaer See und von dort nach Weißenfels. Am Südfeldsee (Großkaynaer See) an der Info-Tafel über die Radwege in der Region ein kurzer Halt,





mal schauen, ob sich etwas an den Wegen verändert hat.
In Weißenfels angekommen bogen wir sofort auf den Saaleradweg ab und fuhren in Richtung Weißenfels West.




_(Schleusenkanal in WSF- West)_
Hier verließen wir den Hauptradweg und bogen nach Süden hin ab. Es ist der Weg, der bei Hochwasser genutzt werden soll, ist auch als Saaleradweg ausgeschildert. Dieser Weg war uns bis zum heutigen Tag noch nicht bekannt. Er führte parallel zum Hauptweg am Berghang entlang.














_(Hier wollte ich abkürzen und folgte einen Wildpfad, mussten dann aber wieder umkehren)_
Kurz vor der Kirschplantage stießen wir wieder auf den Hauptweg.




_(Kurz vor der Kirschplantage, Harti fuhr mit seinem Hardtail die Treppen runter)_




_(Weinberg zweischen Eulau und Goseck am Nordufer der Saale)_
Den Radweg folgten wir weiter, mit einem kleinen Abstecher zur Fähre Leißling, über die Oechlitzschleuse nach Schönburg. In den vergangenen Wochen wurden die alten Pappeln am Ufer stellenweise fast alle abgeholzt. Es war wohl auch höchste Zeit, denn die Stämme waren alle hohl. Von Schönburg ging es weiter auf dem Radweg bis zur Fähre Schellsitz, hier eine kurze Pause









und dann weiter zur Hennebrücke. Ich zeigte Harti dann die Luisenhöhe, wo die Königin vor Preußen Auguste Wilhelmine Amalie Luise eine Rast einlegte, bevor sie die hallesche Fähre über die Saale benutzte, um nach Weimar weiter zu reisen.









_(Aber erst mussten wir den Aufstieg bewältigen)_







_(Blick von der Luisenhöhe über Naumburg)_




Danach folgten wir der L205 über Markröhlitz, hier im Tante Emma-Laden noch einen Kaffee, bevor wir uns hoch zum Luftschiff machten. Ab dem Luftschiff dann auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour.
Am Ziel angekommen hatten wir 67 km zurückgelegt. Das Wetter hat gepasst und der Wind kam meistens von der Seite.
Und Morgen geht es mit Leffith ins mansfeldische.


----------



## B..G.M.... (8. April 2015)

Hallo Udo,
ich glaube ohne deine Berichte wäre hier nicht so sehr viel los.
Erst dachte ich Harti checkt bei seiner Bergab- Schiebung schonmal den Olympia- Downhill in Goseck.
Schöne Touren mit vielen Rafinessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2015)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> ich glaube ohne deine Berichte wäre hier nicht so sehr viel los.
> Erst dachte ich Harti checkt bei seiner Bergab- Schiebung schonmal den Olympia- Downhill in Goseck.
> Schöne Touren mit vielen Rafinessen!


Ja so ist es leider im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt.
Aber das soll einem nicht davon Abhalten ein paar Tourberichte zu schreiben.
Und hier der von der heutigen Tour mit Leffith.
Hallo,
heute fand die Tour in das Mansfelder Land statt. Ich traf mich für diese Tour um 09:20 Uhr mit Leffith am Bahnhof Schkopau.




Denn von Schkopau reicht das Hopperticket genau bis Eisleben. Da es auf dem Bahnhof keinen Ticketautomaten gibt, mussten wir im Zug lösen. Aber der Schaffner wollte uns kein Ticket verkaufen, sollten wir im Bahnhof Halle machen. Mein Einwand, dass dann das Ticket nur von Halle aus gilt, schmetterte er mit der Antwort ab, am Automaten kann man den Startbahnhof ändern. Nun wir ließen ihn in seinem Glauben. Lösten in Halle ein Hopperticket Hin und Rück und entschieden uns auf der Rückfahrt in Halle Rosengarten auszusteigen und die letzten 10 km bis Merseburg mit dem Rad zu fahren. Der Zug war pünktlich um 10:35 Uhr in Lutherstadt Eisleben angekommen. Nach dem Finden der Satelliten entschloss ich mich bis zum nordwestlichen Rand von Eisleben etwas anders zu fahren, als ich geplant hatte. Das Schöne an dieser Stadt ist ja, dass man vom Bahnhof erst mal bergab fahren muss, um dann wieder hochzufahren. Das wollte ich mir gleich zu Anfang der Tour ersparen. So ging es vom Bahnhof erst mal auf der L151 nach Westen, vorbei am ehemaligen Frauengefängnis bis zur Kasseler Straße. Die ist zwar Einbahnstraße, aber die 100 Meter bis zum Breiten Weg schafften wir mit Schieben auf dem Gehweg. Dann die Straße Breiter Weg berghoch nach Westen weiter. Wir bogen dann in die Zellergasse ab und folgten dieser Hauptstraße nach Norden, wir stießen dann auf den Grünen Weg und folgten ihn weiter nach Norden bis zur Siedlung am Friedrichsberg bei km 2,4.









Ab hier folgten wir einer unbefestigten Straße nach Westen, vorbei an einer ehemaligen Schlackehalde und überquerten dann die Glume nach Norden hin.




Wir begegneten einer Reiterin und erfüllten ihten Wunsch doch mal zu klingeln, damit sich das Pferd daran gewöhnt, taten wir gern.




Rechter Hand von uns fuhren wir an ein Lager mit Gefahrstoffen vorbei und bogen dann nach Westen auf den Eislebener Weg ab. Dieser Weg führte uns bis zur Ffw Helbra. Weiter ging es auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen,









wo wir bei km 8,2 in die Straße Am Pfarrholz abbogen und dieser bis zum Ortsausgang folgten.









Wir überquerten die Wetzlaer Bahn und folgten jetzt den typischen Mansfelder Schlacke Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden.




Die L126 überquerten wir nach Norden hin




bei km 11,4. Bei km 13 stießen wir auf die Ortsverbindungsstraße Klostermansfeld-Mansfeld. Bogen aber ca. 10 Meter vorher nach Westen hin ab und folgten diesen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach NW.









Der Weg führte durch einen schönen Buchenwald mit Allee









bis zum Schloss Mansfeld, wo wir nach 14 km eintrafen. Jetzt folgte die Besichtigung der Schlossanlage mit seinem herrlichen Ausblick über Mansfeld in Richtung Vatterode und zum Günthersberg.







































Nach der Besichtigung folgten wir einen schönen Trail an der Ostseite des Schlosses nach Süden und Osten.




















Wir erreichten die B86 in Mansfeld, folgten ihr ein paar Meter und bogen dann nach Westen ab in die Talwandstraße. Am Ende trafen wir auf den Karlsbader Weg und folgten diesen Weg durch das Tal nach SW.

Am km 19 trafen wir am Wasserfall des Mansfelder Teiches ein, hier dann eine kurze Rast. Wir folgten dann der Straße bis zum Forstamtsteich in Möllendorf.












_(Ach ja Wasserdurchfahrt war auch dabei)_
Jetzt ging es auf der Forstautobahn leich ansteigend den Berg hoch, wir mussten ja aus dem Tal wieder hoch nach Annarode.









Leider waren die Wege, die ich geplant hatte, durch den Sturm der letzten Tage nicht passierbar, so entschied ich mich für eine Ausweichroute. Ich folgte also den Hauptweg weiter nach SW bis er bei km 25 einen Bogen nach NO machte. Wir überquerten den Hippbach und folgten ganz entspannt der Waldautobahn den Berg hoch.




Am Waldcafe am Roßberg hatten wir die Höhe erricht und rollten jetzt leicht hügelabwärts bis Annarode.









Wir durchquerten Annarode und folgten am südlichen Ortsausgang den Forsterbergweg. Bei km 28,2 trafen wir auf eine Wegespinne, wir folgten den Weg mit dem roten Querbalken weiter, der uns zur Kaisereiche führte.




Ab hier ging es dann schnurgerade auf dem Doktorweg nach Osten bis in die Ortschaft Hergisdorf.




Auf der Hauptstraße dann durch den Ort nach SO über Kreisfeld, an der Bösen Sieben entlang




bis nach Wimmelburg. Hier stießen wir auf die L151 und folgten ihren Verlauf bis zum Bahnhof Eisleben. Um 14:08 Erreichten wir den Bahnsteig und hatten noch Zeit bis zur Abfahrt des Kupferexpresses. Der brachte uns dann bis Halle/ Rosengarten. Ab hier folgten wir den Radweg entlang der B91 bis Merseburg. Unterwegs hatten wir es wieder mit sehr aufmerksamen Kraftfahrern zu tun, die ihren PKW wieder einmal mitten auf dem Radweg parkten,




weil sie zu bequem waren ein paar Meter bis zum dortigen Packetshop zu laufen.
In Schkopau angekommen, dann Tourende. Es war eine super Tour in einer Gegend, die ich noch nicht kannte. Wir hatten tolles Wetter, kaum Wind und es waren auch schöne Trails dabei und die Räder waren leicht mit den typischen roten Schlamm überzogen, was will man mehr.
Es waren dann doch noch 40,65 km und gute 571 HM gewesen. Ich werde wohl in 2015 noch öfters das Mansfelder Land aufsuchen.

Track hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tmkjgtwmyyetwhkp


----------



## Kasebi (9. April 2015)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> ich glaube ohne deine Berichte wäre hier nicht so sehr viel los.


Wo sind deine Berichte?
Nicht jeder hat so viel Zeit zum biken wie Udo. Ein paar von uns gehen sogar noch arbeiten. Dazu kommen noch verschiedene andere Interessen so das biken nur eins von vielen Hobby's ist. 
Ach noch was. Ein Großteil meiner Touren findet in Thüringen statt. Auf Grund der dortigen Rechtlichen Situation verkneife ich mir mittlerweile Berichte darüber. Das mögen andere anders beurteilen. Ich aber werde das weiter so handhaben.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (10. April 2015)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Wo sind deine Berichte?


... im mtb-news.de/fotum/t/merseburg-und-umgebung. 
<Klugscheißmodus an> Du meintest sicherlich, wo Udo seine Tour fährt.<Klugscheißmodus aus>



Kasebi schrieb:


> Ein Großteil meiner Touren findet in Thüringen statt. Auf Grund der dortigen Rechtlichen Situation verkneife ich mir mittlerweile Berichte darüber. ... Ich aber werde das weiter so handhaben.


Von mir bekommst du dafür Zustimmung.


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 15.04. Tour nach Rothenburg.
Länge der Strecke ca. 90 km.
Treffpunkt 08:00 Uhr Eisenbahnübergang Fischweg Knapendorf Koordinate: N51° 22.632' E011° 58.003'
Wer mit will, sollte dann zur angegebenen Zeit am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## KataF (13. April 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch, den 15.04. Tour nach Rothenburg.
> Länge der Strecke ca. 90 km.
> Treffpunkt 08:00 Uhr Eisenbahnübergang Fischweg Knapendorf Koordinate: N51° 22.632' E011° 58.003'
> Wer mit will, sollte dann zur angegebenen Zeit am Treffpunkt sein.



Hi Udo,

ich komme gern mit! Lässt sich an der Startzeit noch was ändern? Bissl später? Ansonsten füge ich mich natürlich gerne.. 

Viele Grüße
Katarina


----------



## Udo1 (13. April 2015)

KataF schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> ich komme gern mit! Lässt sich an der Startzeit noch was ändern? Bissl später? Ansonsten füge ich mich natürlich gerne..
> 
> ...


Hallo Katarina,
später geht dieses Mal leider nicht. Startzeit ist leider schon so mit meinen zwei Ü70 Mitfahrern abgesprochen.
_(Also wir sind alle schon jenseits der 60 zig. Da wird das Tempo eher moderat sein.)_


----------



## KataF (13. April 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Katarina,
> später geht dieses Mal leider nicht. Startzeit ist leider schon so mit meinen zwei Ü70 Mitfahrern abgesprochen.
> _(Also wir sind alle schon jenseits der 60 zig. Da wird das Tempo eher moderat sein.)_



Das macht mir nüscht. 90 km sind 90 km, da kommt mir eine gemütliche Ausfahrt sehr entgegen. Also dann - bis Mittwoch!


----------



## Udo1 (14. April 2015)

KataF schrieb:


> Das macht mir nüscht. 90 km sind 90 km, da kommt mir eine gemütliche Ausfahrt sehr entgegen. Also dann - bis Mittwoch!


Na dann bis morgen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2015)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Merseburg-Rothenburg-Halle-Merseburg Tour.
Vor einigen Wochen erwähnten Harti und Erich in einem Gespräch, dass man doch wieder mal nach Rothenburg durch das Saaletal fahren könnte. 
So schaute ich mir mal die Wettervorhersage an und legte dann den 15.04. als Termin fest. Die Tour wurde schnell in BaseCamp geplant und angepasst für unseren Hardtailfahrer Harti. Dann wurde die Tour im Forum angekündigt. Da meldete sich KataF, die mit uns alten Männern mitfahren wollte. Schnell in ihr Fotoalbum geblickt, da schaute mich ein nettes, noch vom MTB-Marthon in Seiffen, gezeichnetes Gesicht an. 
Ich dachte dann so bei mir, das kann ja heiter werden. Hoffentlich halten wir das Tempo durch. Aber da ich ja der Guide war, legte ich ja das Tempo vor. So begab ich mich dann zum Treffpunkt. Ein Blick zur Wolke über dem Kühlturm von EON-Kraftwerk zeigte mir an, dass wir mit dem Wind am heutigen Tag Glück haben werden, er kam aus westlicher Richtung. 




Harti und Erich teilte ich erst heute am Treffpunkt mit, dass wir noch eine Mitfahrerin haben werden. Pünktlich um 08:00 Uhr traf sie dann ein. So konnten wir dann ohne Umschweife sofort starten. 




Vom Treffpunkt Eisenbahnübergang Elisabethhöhe ging es sofort nach Norden auf den Weg am DOW-Zaun entlang, vorbei am Bahnhof Buna-Werke. Hier bemerkte ich das mein Garmin noch nicht eingeschaltet war, so beginnt die Streckenaufzeichnung erst am Bahnhof. Über den Zollrain fuhren wir weiter in Richtung Dörstewitz, überquerten die neue ICE-Strecke 




und rollten bei km 5 in Delitz a.B. ein. Den Ort durchquerten wir auf der Hauptstraße, fuhren weiter bis zum Abzweig der K2150, die hoch in Richtung BAB 143 führte. Auf dieser Straße dann rund 500 Meter weiter bis zum Abzweig Straße An den Pappeln. Auf dieser 




weiter nach Norden, wo wir bei km 8,2 auf die Mühlenstraße stießen, die uns nach Westen zur Brücke über die BAB143 führte. Nach Überqueren der Bundesautobahn 









trafen wir dann nach weiteren rund 1000 Metern auf die L164. Auf dieser ging es dann bis zum Kreisverkehr am östlichen Ortsausgang von Teutschental weiter. Wir blieben auf der Hauptstraße 




und folgten ihren Lauf bis zur B 80 nördlich Eisdorf. Langsam wurde es wärmer, die Sonne brannte schon ganz ordentlich. Nach dem Überqueen der B80 rollten wir in Bennstedt ein und verließen den Ort am nördlichen Ortsausgang in Richtung Köllme.









An der Bushaltestelle Hallgrund, nördlicher Ortsausgang Köllme, eine kurze Rast. Bevor es weiter ging noch schnell ein Gruppenfoto mit Dame. 




_(Erich, beim nächsten Foto Augen auf , nun ja ich sah auch nicht besser aus)_
Nach dem Foto ging es weiter bis Salzmünde,




wo wie bei km 24,1 in Yachthafen auf die Saale stießen. Auf der Uferstraße fuhren wir dann weiter nach Norden














durch das Saaletal und passierten dabei Pfütztal. In Höhe des Krähenberges leuchteten links der Straße weiße Blüten. Es war ein herrlicher Anblick.




Den Abzweig zur Wettiner Fähre ließen wir rechts liegen und rollten bei km 32,2 in Trebitz ein. 









Bei km 33,4 sahen wir dann zwei Binnenwasserschiffe auf der Saale. Sie säuberten das Saaleufer und bereinigten es von Baumbewuchs. 




In Höhe des Sandgrundes in Kloschwitz eine kurze Pause. Hier befindet sich ein Kneipanlage, die von zwei Quellen gespeist wird.




_(Quelle mit salzigem Wasser)_




_(Quelle mit süßem Wasser)_
Aus der einen kommt salziges Wasser zum Vorschein, an der anderen daneben ist es Süßwasser. 




_(Harti bei Dehnungsübungen)_




Wir folgten der Uferstraße weiter über Rumpin und Friedeburg.









Jetzt errichten wir den Saaledurchbruch bei Rothenburg. 









Bis zur Rothenburger Fähre war es jetzt nicht mehr weit. Die Fähre erreichten wir dann bei km 40,5. Aber was mussten wir mit Entsetzen feststellen, die Fähre fuhr nicht, war geschlossen. 




Es blieb uns also nichts weiter übrig, wir mussten die Brücke bei Könnern an der Georgsburg zum Überqueren nutzen. Auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ging es am linken Saaleufer entlang bis nach Nelben. 



















So ersparten wir uns den Weg über das Saalehochufer. In Nelben ging es dann über die Saale zum Saaleradweg auf der rechten Saaleseite. 














Diesen Weg folgten wir dann über Rothenburg bis zur Rothenburger Sprungschanze, die dann auch besichtigt wurde, allerdings nur vom Auslauf aus.









Wieder zurück zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen weiter bis Ortsausgang Dobis am alten Saalearm. Hier am Schlüsselstollen ein kurzer Info-Halt. 









Wir trafen dort einige Biker, die auf Tour von Bremen nach München waren ( waren alle so um die Ü70). Bevor wir weiter fuhren, teilten sie noch den Schokohasen mit uns. In meiner Weg-Zeit-Berechnung hatte ich die Mittagspause für 12:00 Uhr in Wettin am Imbiss an der Fähre vorgesehen. Trotz Umweg über die Brücke bei Nelben errichten wir den Imbiss 5 Minuten vor 12:00 Uhr. 




Hier dann Mittagspause bei Nudeln, Bratwurst und Bockwurst, dazu gab es dann isotonische Getränke.















Punkt 12:30 Uhr rafften wir uns wieder auf und fuhren auf den Radweg weiter bis Brachwitz. 




_(Der schönste Saaleblick am Radweg gleich hinter Mücheln)_














Ab Brachwitz folgten wir den Saaleradweg unterhalb des Saalberge bis Trotha. 









Dann durch die Stadt bis zum Riveufer weiter. An der Ziegelwiese vorbei 









rüber zur Peißnitzinsel. Auf der Insel nach Süden weiter, unterquerten die B80, fuhren an den ehemaligen Gasometern vorbei weiter bis in Höhe Ende des Kanals der Regattastrecke. Ich schlug jetzt den Weg zur Rabeninsel ein. Nach eiigen Metern Fahrt sah ich Erich nicht mehr im Rückspiegel. Alles Halt, ich zurück, aber von Erich keine Spur. Wir fuhren dann weiter bis zur Rabeninselbrücke und hielten nochmal am Bölberger Weg an. Ich versuchte dann ihn anzurufen, er ging aber nicht ran, dafür aber die Mailbox. Hatte es sicher ausgeschalten gehabt. Nun, so sind wir dann langsam bis zur Walldorfschule in Beesen weiter. Hier startete ich noch einen Versuch, jetzt ging er ran. Es ging ihn gut, er hatte nur den Abzweig verpasst und ist auf der Hafenbahntrasse weiter zum Bölberger Weg. Fuhr dann weiter über Röpzig und Rattmannsdorfer Teiche bis nach Hause weiter. Wir erhöhten nach der Info das Tempo wieder ein wenig und fuhren runter in die Aue von Saale und Weißer Elster. Es ging über die Schafsbrücke









mit anschließender Wasserdurchfahrt durch die Auenlandschaft.









Überquerten dabei noch die Steinlache auf den kleinen schmalen Steg




und rollten in Planena ein.




Auf den Radweg ging es dann weiter bis zum Startpunkt der heutigen Tour.




Den erreichten wir nach genau 102 km, sowie 608 HM. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag bei genau 18 km/h, eigentlich doch noch ein guter Schnitt für uns alte Männer oder? Die Tour hat Spaß gemacht, ich lernte noch ein paar neue Abschnitte kennen. Das Wetter hat gepasst und der Wind meinte es heute gut mit uns. Ebenso gab keine Panne und es waren heute nur nette Mitfahrer mit auf Tour gewesen, was will man also mehr. Danke an euch, dass ihr mir fast immer gefolgt seid.
Bis zum nächsten Mal vielleicht wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour. 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=krgipqkvbkjxpqfa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. April 2015)

Gegenüber der Kneipp-Anlage in Kloschwitz gibt es einen Campingplatz mit einer kleinen Wirtschaft, dort gibt es prima Fischbrötchen und Wippraer Bier. Das wollte ich unbedingt ergänzt haben.

@Udo1: danke für den Bericht mit dem Schloss Mansfeld, das muss ich mir endlich mal ansehen. Und die Pfade um das Schloss sehen auch gut aus!


----------



## KataF (17. April 2015)

@Udo1 : Danke für den tollen Bericht, es war ne schöne Ausfahrt mit euch (inkl. des ersten Sonnenbrands im neuen Jahr ). 

@Ritter Runkel : Prima Tipp. Zum Glück wird das gute Wippraer auch am Peißnitz-Haus ausgeschenkt, das ist nicht so weit.


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2015)

KataF schrieb:


> @Udo1 : Danke für den tollen Bericht, es war ne schöne Ausfahrt mit euch (inkl. des ersten Sonnenbrands im neuen Jahr ).
> 
> @Ritter Runkel : Prima Tipp. Zum Glück wird das gute Wippraer auch am Peißnitz-Haus ausgeschenkt, das ist nicht so weit.


Und bei mir in Merseburg wird das Wippraer Bier in Flaschen verkauft


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2015)

Hallo,
wenn das Wetter stimmt, werde ich am Mittwoch, den 29.04. eine Tour Richtung Tote Täler- Todtendorf- Hirschroda-Burkersroda- Niedermöllern-Fränkenau-Weinbergsweg-Naumburg unternehmen.
Start wird in Naumburg/ Bahnhof um 10:02 Uhr sein.
Wer also mit möchte, sollte zur Startzeit am Treffpunkt Naumburg/Bahnhof sein, oder um 09:30 Auf dem Bahnsteig in Merseburg.
Für Trekkingräder mit schmalen Reifen ist die Tour eher ungeeignet.
Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15312


----------



## leffith (28. April 2015)

Hoffentlich haben die Morgen eine Lok um unseren Zug nach Naumburg zu schleppen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2015)

leffith schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haben die Morgen eine Lok um unseren Zug nach Naumburg zu schleppen.


Wieso, soll gestreikt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (28. April 2015)

Nein, aber das Eisenbahnbundesamt hat alle Lokomotiven der Baureihe 143 in die Werkstatt beordert da eine mit Achsenbruch verunglückt ist. Das kann noch bis Donnerstag zu Ausfällen kommen. http://www.mz-web.de/halle-saalekre...e-wegen-lok-inspektion,20640778,30545500.html


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2015)

leffith schrieb:


> Nein, aber das Eisenbahnbundesamt hat alle Lokomotiven der Baureihe 143 in die Werkstatt beordert da eine mit Achsenbruch verunglückt ist. Das kann noch bis Donnerstag zu Ausfällen kommen. http://www.mz-web.de/halle-saalekre...e-wegen-lok-inspektion,20640778,30545500.html


Ich glaube unsere wird wohl fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2015)

Hallo,
wie immer, wenn ich eine Tour mache, ist das Wetter wieder einmal super. Wird wohl der schönste Tag in dieser Woche sein.
Der Zug schein auch kein Achsenproblem zu haben, so kann die Tour wie geplant starten. Werde mich dann langsam auf dem Weg machen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2015)

Hallo,
heute waren Bonsaibikerin, leffith und ich, zwischen Frühstück und Kaffeetrinken, auf einen Rundkurs westlich von Naumburg unterwegs. Getroffen hatten wir uns auf dem Bahnhof Merseburg Bahnsteig 2. Mit dem Zug ging es nach Naumburg. Start ab Naumburg war dann um 10:10 Uhr. Die Sonne schien schon ordentlich, war aber noch ein wenig kalt gewesen, bedingt durch den kalten leichten Südwestwind. 





Ab dem Bahnhof fuhren wir dann zur B180 und folgten deren Verlauf über die Saale bis Roßbach. Hinter der Kirche ging es erst einmal ordentlich bergan, wobei sich mein Vorderrad mehrmals vom Boden abhob. Wir schaften es aber ohne abzusteigen den Anstieg hoch zufahren. 














Weiter ging es auf den Wanderweg nordwärts mit sehr schönem Fernblick auf Freyburg Neuenburg.




_(Im Mittelgrund das steinernde Bilderbuch an der Unstrut)_









_(Blick in Richtung Naumburg)_
Bei km 2,8 erreichten wir die Ortsverbindungsstraße, die nach Großwillsdorf führt. Auf dieser Straße noch 200 Meter weiter nach Westen. Dann bogen wir auf den Naturlehrpfad ab, der uns durch den grünen Wald bis nach Großwilsdorf führte.




Bei km 5 erreichten wir dann den westlichen Rand von Großwilsdorf. Wir folgten den Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Norden und bogen bei km 5,9 nach Westen Richtung Tote Täler ab. 




Bei km 6,5 sind wir dann 90° nach Norden abgebogen und folgten den Wanderweg zu dem zweiten Abschnitt der Toten Täler. 














Auf den Pfad schoben wir die Räder bis zum Ende bei km 7,5. Jetzt ging es weiter nach Norden, leicht bergab, (oder sagt man hier noch hügelabwärts) an einem Feldrand weiter. 




Auf halber Strecke am Feldrand bis zum Wiedereintritt in den Wald ein kurzer Halt zur Dresscodeänderung. Es wurde jetzt doch deutlich wärmer als zu Startbeginn. 




Dann ging es mit Schmackes auf einer kleinen Serpentinenabfahrt runter bis zur Größnitzer Straße. Wir fuhren dann auf der Straße gute 205 Meter nach Norden Richtung Balgstädt. Nach den 205 Metern bei km 9 sah ich einen schönen breiten Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen den Berg hoch verlaufen. Da dachte ich mir, dass wir hier ein wenig abkürzen könnten. 
Gedacht und auch sofort in die Tat umgesetzt ging es berghoch. 




Oben angekommen Weg zu Ende, vor uns ein Rapsfeld. 




Ein Zurück gibt es ja bekanntlich nicht, so folgten wir einer breiten Traktorspur, die durch das Feld führte weiter nach SW. 




Bei km 9,95 bog ich dann hangabwärts nach Norden fahrend bis zum dortigen Waldrand. Dann schaute ich mal in den Wald und sah einen tiefen Taleinschnitt. 




Auf meinem Navi wurde mir in 124 Metern nördlich ein Weg angezeigt. Nun kurzer Entschluss und wir folgten einen etwas breiteren Wildwechsel in den Talgrund. 




Auf der Gegenseite ging es dann wieder hoch. Oben angelangt, ein zweiter Taleinschnitt, also alles noch einmal, bis wir auf den Wirtschaftsweg standen. Diesen folgten wir jetzt nach Norden bis zur Alten Poststraße die von Balgstädt bis Burkersroda führt. Nach den Geschiebe von eben war dieser unbefestigte Schotterweg eine echte Labsal. Also folgte ich den Lauf der Alten Poststraße nach Westen bis zum Abzweig Vorwerk Toppendorf und dann zum Vorwerk. Von hier oben hat man einen unbeschreiblichen schönen Blick über die Höhen bis zu den Dorndorfer Bergen und bis Scheiplitz, sowie nach Osten bis zum Rödel. 




Nach der Besichtigung der Überbleibsel des ehemaligen Vorwerks 














dann zurück zur Poststraße und auf der weiternach Westen bis Burkersroda. 









Den Ort verließen wir bei km 18 am südlichen Ortsausgang und fuhren auf einer Plattenstraße weiter nach Süden.




Bei km 19,2 verließen wir dann die Holperstraße und bogen in den dortigen Wald nach Osten hin ab. Auf einen Bogen von Osten nach Süden ging es durch den Wald Talwärts durch einen schönen Hohlweg. 









Am Ende des Waldes gelangten wir in den Ort Burgheßler. Bei km 21 am östlichen Ortsrand mussten wir unbedingt noch einmal einen kurzen Halt einlegen. 




Dann ging es runter zum Haselbachradweg, den wir bis Pomnitz folgten.









Hier dann bei km 24 bogen wir nach Süden ab und pedallierten gleichmäßig den Berg in Richtung Fränkenau hoch. 




Aber auf der Hälfte des Weges wurde erst noch eine Rast eingelegt. 









Beim Verspeisen unserer Brote genossen wir den klaren Ausblick in Richtung Norden. In der Ferne sahen wir heute sogar den Schornstein des Schkopauer EON-Kraftwerkes. 




Nach der Mittagspause dann weiter bis Fränkenau, durch den Ort bis km 26,4. Hier stießen wir auf den Weinbergweg, der uns am oberen Rand des Saaletales nach Norden führte. Es ging an alten ehemaligen Steinbrüchen entlang bis zum Blücherstein. 














Von hier dann weiter bis zum Ausblick Prinz-Heinrich-Stein bei km 29,1.




Es war ein erhabener Anblick, als wir unsere Blicke über das Saaletal schweifen ließen.









Ich glaube dieser Saaleabschnitt ist einer der schönsten der Saale. Nachdem wir uns sattgesehen hatten, folgten wir den Weg weiter bis zum Saaleradweg und folgten diesen dann weiter gen Osten. Hinter der Stromschnelle bei km 33,3 




bogen wir nach Süden ab, unterquerten die Eisenbahnlinie nach Eisenach und folgten den Radweg bis zum Startpunkt unserer heutigen Tour den Bahnhof Naumburg.




_(Das Oberlandesgericht mit Naumburger Dom im Hintergrund)_
Bis zur Abfahrt hatten wir noch ein paar Minuten Zeit für einen Kaffee. Der Zug stand schon am Bahnsteig, wir rein und dann Tourende nach 35 km und 568 HM. Das Wetter hat gepasst, es war noch nicht zu warm und auch nicht zu kalt, also gerade richtig für diese Tour. Wir hatten keine Pannen gehabt, aber dafür viel Spaß und neue Eindrücke, die das Querfeldeinfahren so mit sich bringt. Bonsaibikerin und leffith folgten mir, wie immer ohne zu murren auf allen fahrbaren und nichtfahrbaren Wegen. 
Euch noch eine schöne Woche, bis vielleicht wieder mal zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yyeqkdhtwfsmjnyk


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (29. April 2015)

Hallo, es war wie immer Udokaiserwetter, incl. Sonnenbrand  
Eine supertolle Gegend mit unglaublich schönen Abfahrten. 
Ich freu mich schon auf die nächten Touren


----------



## leffith (30. April 2015)

Danke für die schöne Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
am Dienstag, den 05.05. kleine Vormittagstour, so bis ca. 13:00 Uhr, durch die Auen von Luppe und Weißer Elster.
Start in Merseburg B91 Parkplatz Netto-Markt Gerichtsrain um 08:00 Uhr. Also was für Frühaufsteher. Wer mit möchte sollte am Treffpunkt zur der angegebenen Uhrzeit sein.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch geht es in und durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst Richtung Wangen.
Start in Querfurt/ Bahnhof um 08:25 Uhr
Mit Burgenlandbahn von Beuna um 07:44 Uhr bis Querfurt. Ist zwar ein wenig früh, so hat man dann aber mehr Zeit im Forst.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hier ein sehr interessanter Bericht über 
* E-Bikes: Die Rentner-Drohnen sind los* 
http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/er...em-gefaehrlich-extrem-stoerend-a-1032090.html


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch geht es in und durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst Richtung Wangen.
> Start in Querfurt/ Bahnhof um 08:25 Uhr
> Mit Burgenlandbahn von Beuna um 07:44 Uhr bis Querfurt. Ist zwar ein wenig früh, so hat man dann aber mehr Zeit im Forst.


Der Zug scheint bis jetzt noch zu fahren. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Fangemeinde,
trotz Lokführerstreik konnte ich heute um 07:48 Uhr mit der Burgenlandbahn von Beuna nach Querfurt fahren. Als ich so im Wartehäuschen saß 





_(Ich glaube ich muss noch ein wenig an meinem Kampfgewicht arbeiten)_
und gedankenversunken auf den Zug wartete, traf urplötzlich Bikermario ein. Seine Schicht war gerade beendet und er wollte mal sehen wer so alles mit mir mitfahren würde. Nun außer mir war niemand weiter am Treffpunkt. Die Abfahrtzeit war ja sehr früh. So machten wir noch einen kleinen Schwatz, bis der Zug dann auch pünktlich eintraf. Ich stieg ein und Bikermario fuhr nach Hause. Mitfahrer waren nicht sehr viel im Zug gewesen, so hatte ich heute freie Sitzplatzwahl. Pünktlich um 08:25 Uhr rollte er am Endbahnhof in Querfurt ein. Als ich heute früh mit kurzem Trikot losfuhr, war es doch noch ein wenig frisch. In Querfurt war es aber noch frischer, so musste ich doch noch die Windjacke aus dem Rucksack holen. Vom Bahnhof ging es auf den schnellsten Weg hoch zum Radweg an der L172. Auf diesen dann zügig bei Gegenwind bis nach Hermannseck in den Ziegelrodaer Forst.




_( Das Dammwild wunderte sich wohl auch wer da zu so früher Stunde vorbei radelt)_
Die heutige Tour stand unter dem Motto „Sterne, Mond & Schätze“, also eine reine Geocachertour. 
Ab Hermannseck folgte ich den Himmelsscheibenweg, der mich bis zum Mittelberg führte. 









Es war ein erhabener Anblick, alles war in frisches Grün getaucht. Keine Menschenseele war außer mir im Forst unterwegs. Auch am Aussichtspunkt auf dem Mittelberg war ebenfalls noch niemand zu sehen.









Vom Mittelberg ging es dann auf einen schönen Trail runter in den Wangener Grund.
























Von dort dann weiter nach Wangen über die Unstrut. Hier noch eine kleine Besichtigung von Zeitzeugen des Bergbaus. Dann aber weiter auf den schnellsten Weg nach Nebra 




und ab dort auf den Unstrutradweg weiter bis Karsdorf. 









Ab Karsdorf entschied ich, dass ich doch die Serpentinenstraße hoch nach Steigra fahre. Eigentlich wollte ich noch einen Abstecher zum ICE-Osterbergtunnel machen und mir den Ausgang des Tunnels von oben ansehen. Ich hatte aber gerade so schönen Rückenwind, da habe ich kurzer Hand den Abstecher auf ein nächstes Mal verschoben. 




_(Blick von der Höhe Steigra in das Unstruttal in Richtung Nebra)_
Ab Steigra ging bis nach Kalzendorf, vorbei am Info-Zentum der DB und dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Osten bis zur K2163. Auf dieser dann nach Mücheln, an der Querne entlang zum Geiseltalsee. 




_( In der Marina ist schon ordentlich Betrieb auf dem Wasser)_
Hier nahm ich den oberen Rundweg und gelangte auf diesen nach wenigen Kilometern an der Marina Braunsbedra an. Hier verschaffte ich mir den neuesten Stand vom Bauvorhaben, 




um danach auf den Radweg bis nach Merseburg zurück zu rollen.
Nach genau 70 km war dann meine Tour beendet und es konnten 18 Logbücher signiert werden.
Nächste Woche gibt es keine Wochentour da geht es dann für 4 Tage ins Ausland zum Biken.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo Udo, eine sehr schöne Tour, wie immer  
Ich musste leider arbeiten, trotz des Streiks kammen immer ein paar wenige Züge an.
Wie immer ein Udokaiserwetter


----------



## Kasebi (7. Mai 2015)

Udo eine schöne Tour wie immer. Hast du einen Track davon so das ich die besser nachvolziehen kann. Auch im Hinblick auf's Cachen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2015)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Udo eine schöne Tour wie immer. Hast du einen Track davon so das ich die besser nachvolziehen kann. Auch im Hinblick auf's Cachen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ist unterwegs per Mail.


----------



## KataF (13. Mai 2015)

@Udo1  Das ist aber ein schönes, oranges Bike.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2015)

KataF schrieb:


> @Udo1  Das ist aber ein schönes, oranges Bike.


Genau, ist aber auch schwer genug.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 20.05. bin ich dieses Mal Gastfahrer bei Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein. Da kann ich mir Mal ganz entspannt die Natur, links und rechts der Strecke, ansehen. Es soll nach Bad Sulza gehen, zum echt Thüringer Roster essen.
Start ist um 08:00 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in Merseburg Airpark.
Wer also zu einer entspannten Tour mitfahren möchte, sollte zur Abfahrtszeit am Treffpunkt sein. Der nächste Treffpunkt wäre dann Saale Hennebrücke um 09:40 Uhr.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (18. Mai 2015)

Oh , soooo spät?Da bin ich schon Stunden am arbeiten und deshalb viel früher als ihr unterwegs


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2015)

Bonsaibikerin schrieb:


> Oh , soooo spät?Da bin ich schon Stunden am arbeiten und deshalb viel früher als ihr unterwegs


Klappt sicher nochmal in den nächsten Wochen zu einer gemeinsamen Tour ab 05:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hier wieder ein kleiner Tourbericht von der diesjährigen 4 tägigen Himmelsfahrtstour im benachbarten Ausland Brandenburg.
Seit Mitte der 90 ziger Jahre findet diese Veranstaltung schon statt. In diesem Jahr waren wir 7 Fahrer/innen gewesen.
Ich hatte in diesem Jahr das Seengebiet im Landkreis Dahme Spree ausgesucht.
Der Anreisetag war Mittwoch, der 13.05.. Reinhard 1 holte mich mit seinem PKW ab. Überpünktlich um 09:45 Uhr traf er bei mir ein.




Wir verluden mein Bike und die weitere Ausrüstung für den Zeitraum. Ich konnte ja dieses Mal etwas mehr mitnehmen, die Anreise erfolgte in diesem Jahr mal nicht mit der DB. So ging es dann Punkt 10:00 Uhr auf Reisen. Wir hatten genügend Zeit, vor 14:00 Uhr brauchten wir nicht im Hotel in Klein Köris zu sein. So verließen wir die BAB 9




an der Abfahrt Niemegk. Wir wollten quer durch das Nuthe Urstromtal bis Klein Köris rollen und uns dabei noch ein wenig die schöne Natur betrachten. Unser nächstes Ziel war also Treuenbrietzen, das wir leider nicht zu Gesicht bekamen, weil der direkte Weg dorthin gesperrt war. Also folgten wir der nicht eingeplanten Umleitung gleich bis Jüterbog. Wir kamen in Jüterbog an und standen wieder vor einer gesperrten Straße. So folgten wir dann mal einen Einheimischen. Ich dachte mir, der wird wohl einen Schleichweg kennen. Kannte er aber nicht, nach einer Ehrenrunde standen wir wieder vor der gesperrten Straße. So folgten wir dann doch der ausgeschilderten Umleitungsstrecke bis Luckenwalde. Von dort ging es dann durch herrliche Alleen bis nach Baruth.




Wir erreichten dann die Autobahnauffahrt Baruth/Mark an der BAB 13 und folgten der Autobahn bis zur Abfahrt Groß Köris. Von Groß Köris waren es bis zum Hotel Fontanehaus in Klein Köris dann nur noch 3 km. Peter und Jürgen erwarteten uns schon. Also schnell die Zimmer bezogen, rein in die Radbekleidung und wieder runter zu den Rädern.









Schnell die Räder abgeladen und dann starten wir zu viert zu einer kleinen Köriser See Umrundung.




Vielleicht 100 Meter und wir verließen die Asphaltstraße.




Jetzt folgten wir den Wanderweg am Ostufer des Sees nach Norden. Die unbefestigten Wege in Brandenburg sind ja bekannt für ihren hohen Sandanteil.




Aber wir hatten erst einmal Glück, auf den ersten paar Kilometern bis zum Nordostufer war noch alles ziemlich fest gewesen. Wir erreichten Neubrück, überquerten dort den Kanal, der den Kleinen Köriser See mit dem Hölzerner See verbindet.




Ca. 100 Meter nach dem Kanal bogen wir nach Westen hin ab und folgten den Wanderweg am Nordufer des Sees weiter bis zum Moddergraben.




Dieser Graben verbindet den Kleinen Köriser See mit dem Kleinen Moddersee.




Auf dieser Strecke hatten wir zur Einstimmung alle Arten von Bodenbeschaffenheiten. Wurzelabschnitte ohne Ende gespickt mit schönen brandenburgischen Sandabschnitten.




Wir hatten aber auch ein paar wenige feste Abschnitte dabei. Ab dem Ostufer des Kleinen Moddersees wurde es mit dem Sand nochmal ein wenig heftig.









Wir trafen, nachdem wir uns durch den Sand gekämpft hatten, am nördlichen Ortseingang von Groß Köris ein, passierten dann die Brücke über den Kanal der den Schulzensee mit den Großen Moddersee verbindet.









Weiter ging es auf Straßen, die noch aus den Anfängen des vorigen Jahrhundert stammten, nach Süden. Nach einigen Hundert Metern gelangten wir zum östlichen Ortsausgang und folgten jetzt den schönen asphaltierten Radweg (altersgerecht) die letzten 2 km bis zur Unterkunft.




_(kleines Gruppenfoto nach dem Kaffee und Kuchen vor der ehemaligen Friedenseiche die 1871 gepflanzt wurde
und jetzt ein Drachenbaum ist)_
Im Kaffee Erika ließen wir dann die kleine Eingewöhnungstour bei Kaffee und Kuchen ausklingen. Ein wenig später trafen dann die noch fehlenden 3 Tourmitglieder ein.
Der Wetterbericht für den Himmelsfahrstag war vielversprechend, ein wenig kühl bedeckt und kein Regen in Aussicht, was will man mehr.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aypbrhenzkgmruvj


----------



## Udo1 (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hier ein kleiner Tourbericht vom Tag 1, den Himmelfahrtstag.
Die Betten waren sehr weich, dadurch die Nacht etwas kurz. Die ersten Vögel zwitscherten schon munter und ließen uns nicht mehr schlafen. Natur pur am frühen Morgen. Die Sonne ging langsam im Osten auf, was die Piepmätze irgendwie anspornte noch lauter zu zwitschern.




So dösten wir noch ein wenig vor uns hin, brachte aber auch nicht viel, so standen wir dann endlich auf. Für 08:00 Uhr war das Frühstück bestellt worden. Reinhard 1 und ich begaben uns schon 10 Minuten vor 08:00 Uhr zum Frühstück, der Magen knurrte schon ganz leicht. Das Frühstücksbüfett war aufgebaut und sah sehr vielversprechend aus.




Nach und nach trafen dann die restlichen Tourmitglieder ein. Die Startzeit hatte ich auf 09:00 Uhr festgelegt. Punkt 09:05 Uhr machten wir das obligatorische Startfoto, bevor wir uns auf den Weg machten.




Wir waren im brandenburgischen und daher wussten wir schon aus dem vorigen Jahr dass der Himmelfahrtstag eher ein Familientag war und sich alle ordentlich auf den Radwegen verhalten würden, was auch zu traf. Wie ich im Nachbarforum gelesen hatte, war es im Harz an diesem Tag nicht ganz so entspannt gewesen.
Langsam setzen wir uns, bei Sonne und einer Temperatur im 10°C Bereich, in Bewegung. Es ging am Kleinen Köriser See Ostufer









nach Norden, folgten dann 1,8 km der B179 und bogen dann auf eine Waldautobahn nach NO ab.




Unser nächstes Zwischenziel war das Haus des Waldes südlich Gräbendorf. Wir ereichten das Haus bei km 8. Hier der erste kurze Halt zwecks Besichtigung der Anlagen.




Nach der Besichtigung bewegten wir uns in östlicher Richtung, unser nächstes Ziel war die Ortschaft Prieros an der Dahme gelegen. Die Fahrt dorthin führte auf ehemaligen Asphaltwegen,









die schon ordentlich zerbröselt waren, durch den Wald. Vor dem westlichen Ortseingang überquerten wir die Dahme




und begaben uns dann zum Ortszentrum an das Ufer der Dahme.









Im dortigen Gasthaus versammelten sich schon die ersten Biker mit ihren fliedergeschmückten Rädern und warteten auf das erste Getränk. Weiter ging es durch das Zentrum mit seiner Dorfkirche und dem Museum









wieder zurück zur Dahmebrücke. Hier folgten wir jetzt den Dahmeradweg nach Norden. In Friedrichsbauhof überquerten wir wieder die Dahme auf der dortigen Hängebrücke.














Bei km 16 erreichten wir Dolgenbrodt, hier verließen wir den Dahmeradweg und fuhren in nordöstlicher Richtung weiter bis zum Nordufer des Wolziger Sees. Unterwegs begegneten uns gar ausgefallene Bikes.




Wolzig am Wolziger See war dann auch der nördlichste Punkt der Tour, hier dann Anzugsanpassung, es war jetzt doch etwas wärmer als beim Start.
Von Wolzig ging es auf sehr ruhigen Nebenstraßen nach Südosten weiter. Unser nächstes Ziel war das Waldgebiet westlich des Großen Schauener Sees.














In Höhe der Köllnitzer Fischerstuben, km 28, bogen wir in das Waldgebiet ab. Zum Einrücken war es uns noch ein wenig zu früh, ich legte die Mittagspause in der nächsten Gaststätte auf 12:00 Uhr fest. Es ging durch das Waldgebiet bis nach Streganz. Hier bogen wir dann nach Westen hin ab. Gleich hinter dem Ort folgten wir einen Wanderweg, der mit ordentlichen sandigen Abschnitten gespickt war.









Holger unser 28 ziger Fahrer mit seinem Straßenprofil hatte hier ordentlich zu tun, um nicht stecken zu bleiben. Mittlerweile war es so gegen 11:30 Uhr, also Zeit nach einer gastronomischen Einrichtung Ausschau zu halten. Aber es gab nur Wald, mit Kiefern, davon aber viel sowie Sand. Die Zeit verrann, es wurde 12:00 Uhr und keine Gaststätte in Sicht. So änderte ich den Kartenmaßstab und sah, dass wir kurz vor der Dahme waren. Nun so wurde eben die Mittagspause auf einen ehemaligen Kolonnenweg durchgeführt.




Wir hatten ja noch etwas im Rucksack mitgeführt. Nach der Stärkung folgten wir den Kolonnenweg nach Süden. Bei km 42 sahen wir das Ostufer der Dahme, hier war wohl ein ehemaliger Wasserübungsplatz der Sowjetischen Armee gewesen.




Durchwaten wollten wir nicht, so fuhren wir auf den Kolonnenweg weiter nach Süden, dabei überwanden wir noch diverse Baumstämme die dien Weg versperrten









und gelangten bei km 44 an der Hermsdorfer Mühle an.
Hier konnten wir endlich auf das Westufer der Dahme wechseln und auf den dortigen Dahmeradweg nach Süden weiter fahren. Der Radweg ist sehr gut ausgebaut, wir kamen jetzt etwas schneller vorwärts. Unterwegs sahen wir mehrere Fenster im Wald,




die dem Radwanderer einige schöne Biotope näherbringen sollen. Gegen 13:00 Uhr erreichten wir dann endlich Märkisch Buchholz. Das nächstgelegen Eiskaffee war dann unser Ziel. Wir waren die einzigen Gäste und hatten bei Kuchen noch die freie Auswahl.




Kuchen, Kaffee und Eis schmeckten vorzüglich. Da es in der Zwischenzweit wieder kälter geworden war durch den auffrischen Wind waren wir doch recht froh uns etwas aufwärmen zu können. Nach der Stärkung dann wieder zurück auf den Dahmeradweg, den wir in westlicher Richtung bis Halbe folgten. Hier verließen wir den Radweg und folgten wieder einige schöne Waldwege



















durch lange Kiefernwälder nach Norden. In Halbe stand ich dann vor einem Zaun, der meinen Track im Wege stand. Also Retour und einen Umweg gesucht und auch gefunden. Jetzt ging es immer nach Norden




dem Hotel entgegen, wo wir dann bei km 69 eintrafen. Hier dann noch ein kleines Bier, gesponsert von Reinhard1 am Ufer des Kleinen Köriser Sees,




bevor wir uns auf die Zimmer zum Duschen begaben.
Am Abend gab es dann kleine Portionen dann Spargel mit brandenburgischen Schnitzel.





Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=olwwzatjohlvyyig


----------



## TCE (20. Mai 2015)

Schöne Vatertags-Runde Udo . Wir waren auch erst (Ostern) in dieser Gegend, etwas östlicher bei Beeskow


----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
den heutigen Tag ohne Regen, unternahm Erich und Harti mit mir die Bad Sulza-Tour zum echt Thüringer Rostbratwurstessen.
Start war um 08:00 Uhr bei uns in Merseburg am Kreisel Airpark. Alle waren pünktlich zur Stelle, dazu gesellte sich dann noch Bikermario. 


 



 
Da Erich und Harti heute auf ihren super schmalen Reifen unterwegs waren, konnten heute nur Asphalt und sehr feste Wirtschaftswege unter die Reifen genommen werden. So ging es auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis zum Luftschiff bei Pettstädt und dann auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße bis zur Hennebrücke an der Saale. Dort war für 09:40 Uhr der zweite Treffpunkt festgelegt worden. Da schon gestern Abend und heute früh die meisten Weißenfelser abgesagt hatte, erwartete ich also nicht unbedingt noch einen Mitfahrer. Um 09:35 rollten wir über die Brücke und trafen hupsi aus WSF, der hier auf uns gewartet hatte. 


 
So fuhren wir dann zu fünft auf dem Saaleradweg und Ilmradweg bis nach Bad Sulza zum Parkplatz Alte Saline an der Ilm. Wir wurden von der atraktiven Grillerin wieder erkannt und ließen uns die echten Thüringer schmecken. 


 
Anschließend ging es retour bis Naumburg, dann weiter auf dem Weinwanderweg bis Roßbach und Groß-Jena. Aber in Großheringen an der alten Lok noch ein kurzer Halt. 


 
Hier verabschiedeten wir hupsi. ich fuhr dann weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Pödelist und von dort durch die Alte Göhle 


 
hoch zum Luftschiff, wo wir wieder den ökumenischen Pilgerweg erreichten. Auf diesen dann zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour. Für diese Rostbratwursttour legten wir genau 100 km zurück. Das Wetter war anfangs kühl, wurde dann aber etwas wärmer, reichte aber noch nicht um kurz zu fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Bericht vom Tourtag nach dem Himmelfahrtstag, Freitag, den 15.05.
Nach dem üppigen Abendessen vom Vortag schliefen wir tief und fest, nun ja bis auf den Weckruf der Vögel, da war dann wieder die Nacht vorbei. Genau vor unserem Fenster hatte eine Ringeltaube in einer alten Linde ihr Nest gebaut. Da war schon früh ordentlicher Flugbetrieb. Ich öffnete die Augen und schaute Richtung Fenster. Was ich sah, machte mich im ersten Moment nicht froh, ich sah dunkle Wolken. Das musste ich mit genauer ansehen und so stand ich auf und begab mich zum Fenster.




Entwarnung, der See war in dicken Nebel gehüllt, sodass die aufgehende Sonne ihn nicht durchdringen konnte.
Also legte ich mich noch einmal hin, um noch ein wenig vor mich hinzudösen.
Dann wurde es 07:00 Uhr, Reinhard wachte auch auf, also bereiteten wir uns auf das Frühstück vor.
Das Frühstücksbüfett war wieder lecker aufgebaut, so machten wir uns sofort über das Büfett her. Nach dem Frühstück dann die Tourvorbereitung. Es war lange Bekleidung angesagt bei 8°C durchaus angebracht. Die Sonne schien auch schon, als wir uns zu den Rädern begaben und uns am Sammelplatz aufstellten, bis alle Teilnehmer eingetroffen waren.









Langsam setzten wir uns zur germanischen Siedlung in Klein Köris in Bewegung.




Wir hatten Glück, es waren 4 Germanen in der Siedlung, die uns dann auch schnell das Tor der Siedlung zur Besichtigung aufsperrten.
Die Germanen waren Studenten, die hier einige Tage verbrachten und auch im Gemeinschaftshaus übernachteten, die Nacht war kalt, wie sie uns berichteten.














Geschlachtet wird nicht selbst, da verlässt man sich besser auf den Supermarkt.
Nach der Besichtigung der Siedlung ging es weiter in Richtung südlichen Ortsausgang von Klein Köris zur Halber Straße. Ich muss schon sagen was so alles im brandenburgischen als Straße bezeichnet wird, würden in meiner Auslegung befestigte Waldwege sein.









Bei km 9 verließen wir wieder den Wald und gelangten in Halbe ein. Hier befindet sich einer der größten Kriegsgräberfriedhöfe in den neuen Bundesländern.









Der Kessel von Halbe bezeichnet die Einkesselung deutscher Truppen durch die Rote Armee gegen Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges im Gebiet der Ortschaft Halbe.
Unser Weg führte uns am westlichen Rand der Kriegsgräberstätte weiter durch den Wald nach Süden.









Bei km 14 erreichten wir das Forsthaus Semmelei und fuhren von dort nach SO weiter.









Bei km 14,8 erreichten wir kurz vor der Ortschaft Freidorf den Dahmeradweg und folgten ihren Verlauf weiter in Richtung Quelle, also nach Süden.




_(Das Schloss in Briesen steht für 1.400000 € zum Verkauf, ehemals auch Kommandantur der Roten Armee und SED-Parteischule
danach Oberschule)_
Bei km 19,8 erreichten wir die Staakmühle, die ehemals von den Wassern der Dahme angetrieben wurde. Heute ist sie ein langsam zusammenfallendes Bauwerk.









Die Ortschaft Staakow erreichten wir dann bei km 21. Der Dahmeradweg bog jetzt leicht nach Westen hin ab. Bei km 22,5 überquerten wir die BAB 13









und trafen dann bei km 24,8 auf die K6147, nördlich von Rietzneuendorf. Hier verließen wir den Dahmeradweg und bewegten uns weiter nach Westen. In Friedrichshof bei km 25,8 tauchten wir wieder in ein großes Waldgebiet ein und folgten den Weg weiter nach NW in Richtung Museumsdorf Glashütte.









Bei km 30 erreichten wir den östlichen Ortseingang zum Museumsdorf Glashütte mit der großen Bosdorf Eiche. Der Stammumfang in 1,30 m Höhe beträgt ungefähr 6,50 m, seine Höhe ist unbekannt.









Wir fuhren auf der Hauptstraße in den Ort und hielten zum zweiten Frühstück vor dem Töpferkaffee.
























Hier gibt es nämlich lecker Ingwer-Kirsch-Kuchen und Biotee. Die Sonne wärmte uns dabei ein wenig. Weiter ging es dann auf der Hauptstraße,




vorbei am Konsum zur Seifenmanufaktur. Wir dann rein, uns strömte ein Duft aus ätherischen Zutaten entgegen.




Es wurde geschnuppert, gecremt und auch gekauft. Dann wieder raus zu den Rädern und weiter in Richtung Westen. Das Glasmuseum mit Glasbläserei haben wir mal aus Zeitgründen ausgelassen. Ich musste um 15:00 Uhr unbedingt inTeupitz sein.
So fuhren wir also auf den Radweg weiter,









der uns bei km 35 zum Radweg an der B96 führte. Diesen folgten wir nach Norden in das kleine Städtchen Baruth/Mark. Hier gibt es ein Schloss und den dazugehörigen Park. Nach Plänen des berühmten Landschaftsarchitekten Peter Joseph Lenné ließ die Familie Solms-Baruth 1838/39 diesen Landschaftspark im englischen Stil anlegen.
Das Alte Schloss wurde mit Hilfe von Sponsoren umfangreich saniert.









Weiter ging es auf den Radweg nach Norden zum Ortsausgang.




Bei km 40,3 verließen wir die B96 und Bogen nach Osten ab in ein Gewerbegebiet östlich der Bundesstraße. Wir folgten meinen Track durch das Gewerbegebiet und erreichten bei km 44 die Eisenbahnstrecke Baruth-Zossen. Auf der ostseite der Bahntrasse folgten wir den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur Bahnstrecke nach Norden. Auch hier war der Asphaltbelag schon in die Jahre gekommen.














Aber nach 1,1 km bog der Weg dann nach NO ab, wo wir bei km 47,1 das Ostufer des Großen Zeschsees erreichten. Der Weg führte uns etwas vom Uferentfern weiter nach NO bis in die Ortschaft Zesch am See. Ab hier folgten wir einer sehr alten Ortsverbindungsstraße, die nach Egsdorf führt. Diese Straße führte genau durch den riesigen ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz Wunsdorf/Zossen. Der Asphaltbelag, sofern man ihn noch erkennen konnte, stammte wohl noch aus der Zeit, als der Asphalt erfunden wurde.









Aber auch diese 4,4 km waren auch mal zu Ende, wir erreichten Egsdorf am Teupitzer See. Die Fahrt ging weiter am Südufer entlang zum Ostufer in die Ortschaft Teupitz und hier dann zum Schiffsanleger. Für 15:00 Uhr waren wir für eine 4 Seenrundfahrt mit der Dahme-Schifffahrt. Bis zur Abfahrt hatten wir noch gute 35 Minuten Zeit, konnten aber schon um 14:45 Uhr das Schiff betreten. Kaffee und Kuchen gab es dann an Bord, dazu noch Berliner Weiße in Gläsern, die eigentlich gar nicht dazu passten. Pünktlich um 15:00 Uhr legte der Schiffsführer, oder heißt es Kapitän, ab und schipperte uns 2 Stunden über die 4 Seen bei Sonne satt und ein wenig eisigen Wind.




An den Ufern, die ja für gewöhnlich sterbliche nicht mehr so richtig zugänglich sind, standen viele kleine hübsche preiswerte Hütten.














Nachdem wir wieder von unserer Tour über die 4 Seen zurück waren,




ging es dann die letzten 8 km zurück zur Unterkunft,




wo wir uns noch vor der Dusche das erste Bier des Tages zum Tourabschloss gönnten und auch sichtlich genossen.




Noch dem Abwaschen des Tourstaubes ging es zum Abendessen bei wieder großen brandenburgischen Portionen, die wir wieder in uns hinein schaufelten. Dabei führten wir angenehme Gespräche mit Themen aus der Zeit als es nur Mifa und Diamant Räder gab und die Musikbox spielte dazu herrliche alte Schlager, deren Text wir auch verstanden, da störte es uns auch nicht, dass sich die Schlager am Abend mehrmals wiederholten.
Aber an 21:30 Uhr war dann Nachtruhe angesagt, schließlich hatten wir ja noch eine Tour am nächsten Tag zu fahren und da brauchen wir etwas in die Jahre gekommenen schon noch unseren Schönheitsschlaf.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dgrltguezaunpmhq


----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
am Dienstag, den 26.05. werde ich eine kleine MTB-Tour unternehmen. 
Ziel ist Camburg oder Bad Sulza
Länge der Strecke ca. 48 km und ein wenig über 600 bzw. 800 HM.
Start ist um 09:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Leißling.
Ich werde mit dem Zug um 08:39 Uhr ab Leuna Nord anreisen.
Rückfahrt mit Hopperticket.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte sollte er um 09:00 Uhr in Leißling am Bahnhof sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
heute nun der letzte Tourbericht von unserer Himmelfahrtstour im brandenburgischen, die uns an diesem Tag in die Bücherstadt Wünsdorf führen sollte.
Es ist Sonnabend und es ist wie jeden frühen Morgen gewesen, die Vögel zwitscherten uns aus den Betten. Die Vorbereitungen für die Tour waren die gleichen wie an den Vortagen, so konnten wir nach dem Frühstück doch wieder pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr zur letzten Etappe antreten.









_(sammeln vor der Abfahrt in der morgendlichen Sonne)_
Für kurze Bekleidung war es auch an diesem Tag noch zu frisch. Nachdem nun alle Abfahrbereit waren, setzte sich der Guide an die Spitze und verließ Klein Köris auf dem sehr gut ausgebauten Radweg am westlichen Ortsausgang.









Bei km 2,9 ereichten wir den östlichen Ortseingang von Groß Köris, bogen dann aber nach Norden ab, Grobe Richtung Königs Wusterhausen, so stand es auf den Wegweiser. Wir überquerten wieder die Zugbrücke, die den Kanal zwischen den Schulzensee und den Großen Moddersee, überspannt. Der Weg führte uns durch eine Waldsiedlung am westlichen Ufer des Grossen Karbuschsees weiter nach NW.









Die Wegebeschaffenheit wurde jetzt etwas anspruchsvoller für unseren 28 ziger Fahrer Holger. Feste Abschnitte lösten sandige Abschnitte im Wechsel ab. Mir bereiteten die Sandabschnitte viel Spaß, denn in und um Merseburg gibt es ja so etwas kaum. Der Weg führte uns dann zum östlichen Ufer des Pätzer Hintersees durch hohe Kiefernbestände














am Hochufer hügelhoch und hügelab vorwärts bis nach Pätz bei km 10 am Pätzer Vordersee.









Die Fahrt führte in einem Bogen vom Ostufer zum Nordufer des Pätzer Vordersee zum Radweg an der B246. Wir folgten dann den Verlauf des Radweges an der B246 weiter nach Westen bis nach Bestensee.














Am Bahnübergang mussten wir einen kurzen Zwischenstopp wegen der heruntergelassenen Schranken einlegen, aber dann ging es weiter durch den Ort, bis wir bei km 17 die Bundesstraße wieder verließen und auf einer Nebenstraße, gleichzeitig auch der Hofjagdradweg, über Marienhof bis nach Krummensee im Norden weiter rollten.









Bei km 22,8 erreichten wir Schenkendorf. Hier befindet sich ein Schloss mit Park, leider nicht zugänglich.
So fuhren wir dann unverrichteter Dinge weiter auf dem Radweg nach SW, überquerten dabei die BAB13 und gelangten bei km 27,8 in Mittenwalde Bahnhof an. Hier befindet sich eine Station der Draisinenbahn.









Bei km 28,8 überquerten wir am Ortsausgang von Mittenwalde den Nottekanal und folgten den dortigen Radweg, der etwas westlich vom Kanal entlang führt, bis nach Telz.




Hinter der Ortschaft überquerten wir noch einmal den Nottekanal auf der B246 bei km 32,9. Dann erreichten wir nach 36 km die Ortschaft Zossen und verließen hier den Radweg an der B246 nach Süden hin.
Nach 38 km erreichten wir den Rand von Wünsdorf und fuhren auf der Zufahrtsstraße bis zum Teestübchen.









_(Die Fahrt führte uns auch am der Kosmonautenstatue vorbei.)




(und auch am Spitzbunker, der wie eine Zigarre aussieht vorbei)_
Das Teestübchen ist noch vollständig in russischer Hand. Hier machten wir dann unsere Mittagspause bei russischem Tee und russischem Gebäck/Konfekt.









Ich muss sagen es schmeckte alles sehr lecker. Weiter ging es durch die ehemalige Garnison auf der Garnisonsstraße nach Süden.




Ich wollte ja noch zum Lenindenkmal und zum ehemaligen Haus der Offiziere, war aber leider alles abgesperrt. Dort werden zurzeit umfangreiche Bauarbeiten getätigt. Siehe auch nachfolgenden Link: 



.
In dem riesigen ehemaligen Sitz des Oberkommandos der Gruppe der Sowjetischen Streitkräfte in Deutschland (GSSD) sind schon sehr viele Gebäude saniert worden,




_(neben Wohnungen haben hier auch Behörden ihren Sitz)_
aber man kann noch die Größe dieses Arial erkennen. Außer den etwa 2700 Einwohnern lebten zu Spitzenzeiten 50.000 bis 75.000 sowjetische Männer, Frauen und Kinder dort. Wir machten also noch ein paar Schlenker durch die Garnisonsstadt und gelangten am südlichen Ortsausgang auf die B96. Bei 48,6 verließen wir die Bundesstraße und fuhren in Richtung Osten über Lindenbrück




bis nach Zesch am See weiter. Ab Lindenbrück wurde es dann wieder schön sandig.














Von Zesch am See ging es dann wie am Vortag schon durch das ehemalige Übungsgelände nach Teupitz,




wo wir am Ortseingang in das dortige Kaffee einrückten und uns den Kuchen gut schmecken ließen.




Danach ging es über Groß Köris zurück nach Klein Köris. An diesem Tag hatten wir dann rund 69 km zurückgelegt, die letzten 8 km von Teupitz dann schon mit starkem Rückenwind. Jetzt wurden die Räder schnell verladen,




_(Reinhard1 hatte seinen guten alten Arbeitskittel immer mit dabei  und natürlich auch die Aufstiegshilfe zum hochwuchten der Räder)_




denn am nächsten Morgen ging es ja wieder zurück in die Heimat. Es wurde jetzt aber zusehends dunkler und es begann auch noch zu regnen. Wir hatten wieder, wie die vergangenen Tage auch schon, großes Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter.
Es waren drei schöne erlebnisreiche Tage mit interessanten Sehenswürdigkeiten auf den Touren, die wir ohne eine Panne absolviert hatten.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bfjkvzojynmreqdk


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo Udo, Andi und ich kommen mit.
Wollen wir uns an der Ecke B91/ Geiseltalstrasse treffen oder radelst du wo anders lang?


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo Udo, wir treffen uns dann doch in Leisling am Bhf. Juhuuuu


----------



## Kasebi (23. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin
Udo ich seh bei deinem letzten Himmelfahrtsbericht keine Bilder Nur so ein Zeichen und daneben in eckiger Klammer IMG 
Hast du nen Track von deiner geplanten Tour von Leißling nach Camburg?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2015)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Udo ich seh bei deinem letzten Himmelfahrtsbericht keine Bilder Nur so ein Zeichen und daneben in eckiger Klammer IMG
> Hast du nen Track von deiner geplanten Tour von Leißling nach Camburg?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo kasebi,
die Bilder müssten wieder zu sehen sein, waren mit einem mal verschwunden.
Die Tour nach Camburg-Bad Sulza am Dienstag ist nicht mit deiner Tour am 31.05. identisch. Track schicke ich dir.


----------



## Kasebi (23. Mai 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo kasebi,
> die Bilder müssten wieder zu sehen sein, waren mit einem mal verschwunden.


Die Bilder sehe ich immer noch nicht.


> Die Tour nach Camburg-Bad Sulza am Dienstag ist nicht mit deiner Tour am 31.05. identisch. Track schicke ich dir.


Genau deswegen würde ich ja gern sehen wo du lang fahren willst. Ich lass mich gern inspirieren. Und ich würde Dir doch keinen Track geben wenn ich nicht will das du den nachfährst. Übrigens schade das du da nicht mit kannst. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2015)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Die Bilder sehe ich immer noch nicht.
> ..............
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Die waren auf einmal nicht mehr in Picasa vorhanden.
Habe sie neu eingefügt.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 27.05. kleine Flachlandtour auf den neuen Eselsweg. Kann auch mit sehr schmalen Reifen gefahren werden.
Start in Leißling um 09:00 Uhr.
Länge der Strecke: Rundkurs Leißling-Leißling 57 km
Anfahrt mit DB: 08:39 ab Leuna Nord
Rückfahrt bis Merseburg dann ab Leißling nicht mit der DB, sondern mit dem Rad, dann insgesamt ca. 80 km
Wer also Lust und Zeit hat mitzufahren, sollte zu den amgeführten Zeiten an den Treffpunkten sein.


----------



## leffith (25. Mai 2015)

Warum Abfahrt Leuna/Nord?


----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2015)

leffith schrieb:


> Warum Abfahrt Leuna/Nord?


Weil da kein Fahrkartenautomat ist, wegen dem MDV-Ticket und Zone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (26. Mai 2015)

Achso, Okay dann werde ich mal schauen ob ich in Schkopau oder in Leuna einsteige. Ich werde aber wohl faul sein und in Schkopau einsteigen.  Denke ich mal so.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
heute war mal wieder eine reine MTB-Tour angesagt, auf Wegen, die ich teilweise auch noch nicht kannte.
Start war um 09:00 Uhr in Leißling am Bahnhof. Dort wurde ich schon von Bonsaibikerin, Andi65, Reinhard1 und Thomas erwartet. 










Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann von Leißling auf der Verbindungsstraße nach Schönburg weiter. 




Dort dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis zur Neuen Welt, hier war dann der Einstieg in das Kroppental. Dem Mühlenwanderweg folgte wir bis nach Wethau westlicher Ortsausgang. Gleich hinter der Bahnlinie Naumburg-Zeitz –die nicht mehr in Betrieb ist- bogen wir nach verließen wir die B87 wieder und folgten einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Westen.









Am Wohngebiet Roter Berg bogen wir nach Süden hin ab und folgten der dortigen Nebenstraße, die stetig hügelaufwärts führte bis zum Sendemast der Antennenanlage Wethau. 


































Jetzt war der Beton zu Ende und es ging auf Wirtschaftswegen weiter nach Südwesten. Nach einigen kleinen Schlenkern rollten wir von Norden her in die Ortschaft Boblas. 




Leicht hügelaufwärts fahrend verließen wir Boblas wieder in SW Richtung und gelangten in die Ortschaft Neidschütz. Wir folgten der Neidschützer Straße nach Südwesten, bogen dann aber bei km 17,3 von der Straße nach Süden hin ab und folgten den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg.




Bei km 20,1 überquerten wir dann die L201 und fuhren auf der Straße weiter nach Westen, die von einer sehr schönen Baumallee gesäumt ist 




bis nach Crauschwitz weiter. In Crauschwitz auf der Hauptstraße nach Süden bis zum Tümplingsbach Nordseite, hier geht die alte Bahntrasse Zeitz-Vamburg weiter. Wir folgten jetzt den Bahntrassenverlauf durch stellenweise schon fast mannshohem Gras. 









Bei km 24,2 eine kurze Pause zum Akku wechseln, 




dann ging es weiter auf dem Bahndamm unter querliegenden Baumstämmen entlang, wo sich Bonsaibikerin nicht mal klein machen musste, um durchzufahren.




Die Ortschaft Schindlitz erreichten wir dann bei km 26. In Schindlitz ca. 100 Meter nach Süden, bis wir auf das Nordufer des Tümplingbaches trafen, hier folgten wir den Wiesenweg entlang des Baches 




bis nach Tümpling, wo wir den Saaleradweg bei km 27,5 erreichten und diesen dann nach Norden hin bis Stöben folgten. In Stöben ging es erst mal wieder ordentlich steil das Westufer der Saale hoch. 




Hier reichte auch die Übersetzung nicht mehr aus, also war jetzt schieben angesagt. Der Weg wurde endete auf einer Wiese und war kaum noch zu erahnen.









An der Waldkante war dann ganz Schluss. Also weiter noch ca. 70 Meter durch das Unterholz, bis wir auf einen Weg trafen, der uns dann weiter ordentlich berghoch führte. Auf der Höhe fuhren wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg mit super Sicht nach Norden hin 




weiter und gelangten bei km 32 in Lachwitz an. Hier kann man echt verhungern, wenn man alt ist und der Bäckerwagen nicht durchkommen sollte. Weiter durch die Ortschaft nach Norden bis km 32,6, hier bogen wir dann 90° nach Westen hin ab und folgten diesen Wirtschaftsweg 









bis zum Waldgebiet Herlitzenberg bei Bad Sulza. Am Rastplatz Waschwitz-Rastplatz erreichten wir den Waldrand und fuhren auf einen schönen Trail durch das Waldgebiet hügelabwärts bis zur Ilm an der Alten Saline.




Hier Mittagspause bei Thüringer Rostbratwurst. 









Nach der Stärkung ging es auf dem Ilmradweg weiter bis zum Saaleradweg bei Großheringen und auf diesen bis nach Bad Kösen zum Bahnhof. Bis hierher hatten wir rund 45 km und 535 HM zurückgelegt. Von dort mit der DB zurück in die Heimatorte. Am Himmel wurde es sehr dunkel, als ob es gleich zu gewittern beginnen würde. Bis Weißenfels sahen wir keinen Regen erst in Merseburg waren die Straßen ein wenig angefeuchtet.
Es war wieder eine schöne Tour mit neuen unbekannten Eindrücken für mich. Alle Mitfahrer folgten mir wieder ohne zu murren, es gab keine Pannen und das Wetter hat gepasst, was will ein Guide mehr. Strecke hier: 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nzwpzqqxmziecbib


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
auf der heutigen Tour haben wir gleich mehrere Radwege unter die Reifen genommen.
Start war um 09:00 Uhr in Leißling am Bahnhof. Harti, leffith und ich reisten mit der Bahn an, wo wir am Bahnhof schon von Jürgen und Hupsi aus Weißenfels erwartet wurden.




Von Leißling ging es dann sogleich auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Schönburg,









wo wir kurz vor Schönburg auf den Saaleradweg trafen und diesen bis zur Neuen Welt am Eingang in das Kroppental folgten. Hier war der Einstieg in unsere heutige Tour. Wir folgten also den Track, den Natura in GPSies eingestellt hatte. Ab der Gaststätte Neue Welt fuhren wir auf den Mühlenwanderweg durch das Kroppental,









der uns über Wethau bis nach Mertendorf führte. Ab Mertendorf dann weiter auf den Radweg durch das Wethautal bis zur Herrenmühle, hier überquerten wir die Wethau und folgten jetzt der L200 bis Wettaburg. Durch Wettaburg auf der L200 weiter bis Beuditz. Am östlichen Ortsausgang folgten wir wieder den Radweg durch das Wethau und Steinbachtal bis Grossgestewitz. Ich empfehle allen, wenn sie mal in dieser Gegend unterwegs sein sollten das ehemalige Rittergut Grossgestewitz zu besuchen. Ab Grossgestewitz folgten wir den Lauf der K2231 bis Cauerwitz. Die Straße führt hier durch das malerische Wethautal. Von Cauerwitz weiter nach Süden auf der K2231 bis kurz vor Utenbach. Hier stießen wir auf den sehr schönen Radweg Zeitz-Osterfeld-Utenbach, der auf dem ehemaligen Bahndamm der Eisenbahnstrecke Zeitz-Camburg verläuft. Hier sind wieder die radlerfreundlichen Poller und Schikanen angebracht, die für mehr Sicherheit sorgen sollen aber wohl das Gegenteil bewirken.














Wir folgten also den Radweg noch ca. 900 Meter bis zur Infotafel mit Rastplatz.




Denn ab jetzt heißt der Radweg Zuckerbahnradweg und folgt ebenfalls den Trassenverlauf der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke bis kurz vor Schkölen durch das malerische Seidewitzerbachtal.




Südlich der Ortschaft Seidewitz erreichten wir die K2632. Dahinter beginnt jetzt der Eselswegradweg, neu gebaut und was das Positive ist, keine Poller und das Bankett hat das gleiche Höhenniveau wie der Radweg.




Am Ende des Eselsweges stießen wir auf die K140 und folgten deren Verlauf über Graitschen Auf der Höhe bis Molau.









Hier wollten wir die Radwegekirche besuchen, die aber fest verschlossen war. Ab Molau folgten wir dann wieder den Bahntrassenverlauf, der ab hier bis Sieglitz noch nicht asphaltiert ist, dafür ist aber das Gras sehr kurz gehalten.









Ab Sieglitz ging es dann auf der K2232 und der K202 hügelabwärts durch das Tümplingsbachtal Richtung Saale.









In Schinditz dann ca. 400 Meter auf der B88 nach Norden, wo wir dann wieder die B88 auf dem Radweg nach Westen hin verließen. Dieser Weg brachte uns dann nach Tümpling zum Saaleradweg.




Diesen folgten wir dann nach Norden bis Kaatschen-Weichau und folgten jetzt den neu gebauten Radweg Richtung Großheringen.














Dieser Weg führt zwischen der Bahntrasse und der Saale entlang. Von Großheringen dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg über Bad Kösen und dem Blütengrund bis zur Hennebrücke.










https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/wFqI3w2A1k****jHoDxv-TbPewl-w_JMUlnI2-6JaMbq=w480-h640-no 





Hier verabschiedeten wir uns von den zwei Weißenfelsern. Wir Merseburger fuhren dann auf der L205 weiter bis Ortseingang Markröhlitz, wo wir auf die ehemalige Kapstraße stießen, die uns bis zum Luftschiff zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg hoch führte. Auf dem Pilgerweg ging es dann zügig bis Merseburg zurück.
Die Strecke ist durchaus für RR-Fahrer geeignet, wobei im Abschnitt Molau- Sieglitz die K2232 gefahren werden muss.
Insgesamt hatten wir dann am Ende 89 km und 663 HM absolviert.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ybqmyburvkzputxl


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
heute hatte Harti, vom Merseburger Radverein, mich und Erich zu einer Geburtstagsausfahrt eingeladen. Natürlich sind wir gern seiner Einladung gefolgt.
Punkt 10:00 Uhr trafen wir uns bei ihm vor seiner Haustür.




 _(Harti änderte noch kurz vor dem Startschuss schnell die Anzugsordnung)_




Er war heute der Guide und führte uns nach der Begrüßung sofort mit einem moderaten Tempo in Richtung Merseburg Airpark. Das war auch gut so, war es doch nach meinem Urlaub die erste Tour. Vom Airpark führte er uns zur Heerstraße, auf der wir dann locker nach Westen rollten. Ungefähr 1,7 km vor der Überfahrt der BAB38 sahen wir links vor uns am Rand eines Getreidefeldes einen PKW Kombi stehen. Beim Näherkommen erkannten wir, dass es ein Unfallwagen war. 









Scheibe zerstört, Airbag ausgelöst amtliche Kennzeichen entfernt Karosse zerbeult. Wir informierten dann sogleich die Polizei, die sich umgehend darum kümmern wollte. Danach ging es weiter auf der Heerstraße über die BAB38, wo sich Harti und Erich wieder mal einen Spurt lieferten, wer als Erster auf der Brücke ist. Nun das 77 jährige Geburtstagskind hat immer noch einen enormen Antritt.




Bei solchen Sprinteinlagen halte ich mich immer raus, weil chancenlos. 



















Dann ging es weiter hoch zur Klobikauer Halde und auf dem Rundweg, vorbei am Schwimmbad Stöbnitz bis zur Marina Mücheln. 









Ich war jetzt einige Wochen nicht mehr an diesem Abschnitt des Geiseltalsees gewesen und musste wieder feststellen, dass sich doch vieles verändert hat. Ab Marina Mücheln dann weiter auf dem Rundweg bis zur Marina Braunsbedra. 









Hier trafen wir Reinhard1, der mit dem RR unterwegs war und eine Runde um den See fahren wollte. Wir folgten dann den Rundweg weiter bis zum Badestrand Frankleben, der sehr ordentlich hergerichtet ist, das Baden ist aber hier weiterhin auf eigene Gefahr gestattet. Noch schnell ein Gruppenfoto, 




bevor uns der Tourguide nach Frankleben weiter führte. In Frankleben steuerte er den Parkplatz am asiatischen Landhaus an und lud uns zu einem kleinen Imbiss ein.




Es gab Pekingsuppe scharf und Ente satt mit viel roter Currypaste. 














_(kleine Portionen, hier die Variante für eine Person)_
Dazu noch diverse Getränke, natürlich fast alle alkoholfrei.
Bei angenehmen Gesprächen rund ums Biken in der Vergangenheit und in der Zukunft verging die Zeit wie im Fluge. Nach dem opulenten Mahl begaben wir uns zu unseren Rädern und fuhren sehr moderat zurück zum Startpunkt der heutigen Geburtstagsrunde. 




Mit vollem Magen fährt es sich ja bekanntlich nicht mehr so schnell.
Harti, danke für die angenehme Geburtstagstour, uns hat es Spaß gemacht und dir ja sowieso. Wir wünschen Dir für die Zukunft noch viele schöne Ausfahrten mit uns und mit deinem Radverein.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch den 17.06. kleine Tour durch Thüringen und den Burgenlandkreis. 
Reinhard1 hat sich schon mal angemeldet, so sind wir schon mal zwei.
Startpunkt soll Olbersleben in Thüringen sein, um 11:02 Uhr.
Von dort weiter auf Wald und Wiesenwegen, -Radwege und Nebenstraßenabschnitte sind auch dabei- bis Bad Bibra zur Käsescheune, zum kleinen Werkseinkauf.
Bis dorthin sind es maximal 31 km, dazu kommt dann noch die Rückfahrt bis WSF, bzw. bei mir bis Merseburg.
Anfahrt mit DB und Hopperticket von Leißling bis Olbersleben um 09:55 Uhr
Umsteigen in Großheringen, dort Abfahrt um 10:30 Uhr
Wenn noch ein Merseburger mit kommen will, Treffpunkt um 09:30 Uhr Bahnhof Leunawerke Nord.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
am Dienstag, den 16.06. kleine Feierabendrunde.
Treffpunkt B91 Nettomarktparkplatz Gerichtsrain um 18:05 Uhr.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (15. Juni 2015)

Schade , daß sind meine Arbeitstage ​


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
gestern haben wir eine kleine Feierabedrunde durch die Auen von Weißer Elster und Luppe gemacht.
Da ja die Werktätigen tags über unserer Rente erarbeiten legte ich die Startzeit mal auf 18:00 Uhr fest, so konnte leffith mitfahren.
Er war pünktlich bei mir und so ging es gemeinsam zum zweiten Treffpunkt wo uns schon Harti und Erich erwartete.


 
So ging es dann gemeinsam zur Saale runter und über die Neumartbrücke auf das rechte Saaleufer. Dann weiter durch Meuschau zum Wallendorfer See.


 
Auf dem Rundweg weiter am Südufer des Wallendorfer Sees nach Osten. Da ich unterwegs erfuhr dass Erich um 20:00 Uhr zu Hause sein muss, änderte ich meine Streckenplanung kurzfristig. 


 
Ich schlug dann den Weg um den Raßnitzer See ein. Erich und leffith wurden an diesem Tag wohl noch nicht so richtig gefordert, sie lieferten sich bis zum Raßnitzer Strand ein Rennen. Harti und Ich ließen sie ziehen, wir genossen dafür die herrliche Landschaft.
Am Raßnitzer Strand warteten sie dann auf uns. Ich führte dann meine drei Mitfahrer hoch zum Hirschberg um von hier oben die abendliche Aussicht über den See zu genießen.






 
Nachdem gemeinsamen Gipfelfoto ging es weiter an Wallendorfer Seeufer entlang bis Burgliebenau und von dort dann weiter über Kollenbey  nach Schkopau, 


 
wo wir die kurze abendliche Tour beendeten und Erich war pünktlich wieder zu Hause angekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
der Bericht von der heutigen Tour von Olbersleben (Thüringen) nach Bad Bibra (Sachsen-Anhalt) folgt morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
gestern haben wir, Reinhard1, Thomas und Jürgen aus WSF, sowie ich als Guide, unsere Tour mal in Thüringen begonnen.
Ich nahm den Zug von Merseburg nach Großheringen um 09:39 Uhr, in Leißling stiegen dann meine drei Mitfahrer dazu.
Da ja der Startort Olbersleben in Thüringen liegt und dieser nur über Bad Sulza Nord mit der Bahn zu erreichen ist mussten wir in Großheringen umsteigen. Dier Zug fährt leider nur alle 2 Stunden in Richtung Sömmerda.
Der moderne Triebwagen fuhr pünktlich um 10:30 Uhr in Großheringen ein. Da wir die einzigen mit Rad waren, hatten wir auch genügend Stellfläche zur Verfügung.
So konnten wir entspannt bis Olbersleben die Landschaft neben der Eisenbahnstrecke betrachten. Punkt 11:00 Uhr rollten wir vom Bahnhof los nach Norden durch den Ort.




Nach 900 Meter verließen wir die Bachaer Straße und bogen nach NO auf die Rastenberger Straße ab. Die am Anfang noch gepflastert war, 




dann aber nach wenigen Metern in eine alte Pflasterstraße überging. Auf dieser scheint wohl schon der alte Barbarossa gereist zu sein, zu mindestens kam uns das so vor. Ohne Fully wäre es die absolute Rüttelstrecke gewesen.










Bis zum km 4,1 ging es schnurgerade Hügel hoch und hügelab nach NO. Jetzt verließen wir diese alte Straße und bewegten uns auf einen naturbelassenen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Norden.



















Bei km 5,7 tangierten wir den Ostrand von Roldisleben und stießen hier auf einen ausgeschilderten Radweg, der uns weiter nach Norden hügelaufwärts führte.









Aber bei km 5,9 war der Asphaltbelang zu Ende und der Weg wurde wieder naturbelassen. Es ging auf einen schönen Wanderweg, der von beiden Seiten mit Bäumen und Büschen gesäumt war, weiter nach Norden. 



















Das Gras wurde dann, bei km 7, auch etwas höher, der Weg war aber immer noch als solcher erkennbar. Hier ist schon lange kein Biker oder Wanderer entlang gekommen. 
Bei km 7,5 erreichten wir den Radweg Finnebahn, der auf den alten Finnebahndamm entlang führt. Den folgten wir nach Osten, überquerten dabei noch die L1057




_(Hier musste ich mir einen Grund einfallen lassen, warum ich nicht abgestiegen bin)_
und folgten den Verlauf der alten Bahnlinie weiter nach Osten. 




Bei km 9 machte der Radweg einen Bogen nach Norden. Der Radweg stieg jetzt leicht an. Wir passierten den alten Bahnhof von Rothenberga 




und fuhren weiter auf den asphaltierten Radweg bis zur Landesgrenze.









Bei km 11,1 überquerten wir die Landesgrenze zu Sachsen-Anhalt, man merkte es dann auch an den Belag. Asphalt war zu Ende, es ging ab jetzt naturbelassen weiter. 














Der Verlauf der Bahnstrecke führte uns in einen Bogen nach Osten bis zum östlichen Ortsrand von Lossa. Wir fuhren unter der Brücke über die K2257 ca. 80 Meter nach Westen und bogen dann nach Norden ab bis zum östlichen Ende der Straße Siedlung der DSF.




Dort angelangt dann 90° nach Osten abgebogen und den Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten weiter gefolgt. 




Bei km 13,2 trafen wir dann auf die Feldstraße die uns bis Kahlwinkel führte. Am östlichen Ortsausgang bog ich dann nach Norden ab und erreichte bei km 17,5 einen Wirtschaftsweg, der nach Osten führte und vor alten Kirschbäumen gesäumt war.









Den Weg folgten wir 2,7 km. Bei km 20,1 erreichten wir die Straße Zur Wespe. Wir folgten ihr nach Norden bis hoch zum Orlas.









Es ist die höchste Erhebung NW von Bad Bibra. Hinter dem ehemaligen Fuhrmannsgasthof „Zur Wespe“ bogen wir wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SO ab. Diesen folgten wir 1,7 km, 




bogen dann nach NO ab und folgten diesen Wirtschaftsweg noch einmal ca. 1,2 km. 




Hier dann 90° nach SO abgebogen und den Wirtschaftsweg hügelabwärts bis zur Thalwinkeler Straße.









Von hier waren es dann nur noch gute 307 Meter bis zur „Bibertaler Käsescheune“, wo wir um 12:50 Uhr eintrafen. Jetzt wurde Käse gebunkert, bis sich die Rucksäcke bogen. 




Nach einer kleinen Verschnaufpause machten wir uns auf die Rücktour durch den Wald nach Osten bis nach Laucha.  Hier verabschiedete ich mich von meinen Mitfahrern, die dann auf den Unstrutradweg weiter nach Weißenfels fuhren. Ich nahm die Straße hoch zum Flugplatz Laucha. 




Wo ich dann auch noch zweimal von RR-Fahrern mit der Startnummer 16 überholt wurde. Ich wollte sie aber nicht ärgern in dem ich mich in ihren Windschatten hängend mitziehen ließ, sondern ließ sie ziehen. Ich betrachte mir lieber den schönen Anblick des Unstruttales, es gab eine super Fernsicht. In Merseburg angekommen überholten mich wieder zwei RR-Fahrer mit den gleichen Trikots wie bei Laucha. Ihr Kommentar, als sie mich überholten, *"hast wohl abgekürzt"* und waren wieder entschwunden. Nun wenn man die richtigen Abkürzungen kennt kann so was schon mal vorkommen.  So hatte ich am Ende gute 70 km auf der Uhr und auch einige Höhenmeter und war etwas verspätet zum Kaffeetrinken wieder zu Hause angelangt.

Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kczknwoicjwbigib


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 24.06. findet wieder eine kleine Mittwochstour statt.
Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg B91 Penny-Parkplatz um 08:10 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Ortseingang Lützen N51° 14.743' E012° 07.585' um 09:30 Uhr
Wenn jemand mit möchte sollte er zum Zeitpunkt am Treffpunkt sein.
Länge der Strecke von Lützen über Kulkwitzer See bis Bad Dürrenberg ca. 47 km, zuzüglich An.- und Abreise.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo Udo,

ich sehe, daß Du auf Deinen letzten Touren auch stillgelegte Bahnstrecken genutzt hast, finde ich auch immer interessant.
Hier gibt es einen guten Überblick und hat mir beim Planen immer gut geholfen:

http://www.bahntrassenradeln.de/bahntrassenradeln.htm

Vielleicht kennst Du es ja noch nicht.
Zur Finnebahn: da gibt es in Bacha (wo der große Wasserturm am Bhf. steht) einen guten Bratwurststand (mit Zelt für schlechtes Wetter), da kann man gut eine Pause planen.

Viele Grüße aus Halle				   R.R.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> ich sehe, daß Du auf Deinen letzten Touren auch stillgelegte Bahnstrecken genutzt hast, finde ich auch immer interessant.
> Hier gibt es einen guten Überblick und hat mir beim Planen immer gut geholfen:
> ...


Danke für den Tipp RR und Bratwurststand ist immer gut.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
gestern haben wir, Harti & Erich vom Merseburger Radverein sowie Bikermario aus Merseburg und Hupsi aus WSF eine Tour auf dem Bahntrassenradweg Lützen-Makranstädt durchgeführt. 
Wir Merseburger sind um 08:10 Uhr gestartet. 









_(Harti war heute mal der letzte der am Treffpunkt eintraf)



_

_



_

_



_
Es ging über Leuna zum Saaleradweg bis Bad Dürrenberg. Von dort am Gradierwerk entlang bis zum Abzweig nach Balditz. Am südlichen Ortsrand stießen wir auf den *Sohle-Kohle-Geschichte *Radweg 




und folgten diesen entlang des Ellerbaches bis nach Schweßwitz bei Lützen.









Von dort waren es dann nur noch 1,8 km bis zum Treffpunkt am Abzweig zur B87. Pünktlich 10 Minuten vor dem eigentlichen Zeitpunkt des Treffens um 09:30 Uhr waren wir vor Ort 




und sahen in der Ferne schon Hupsi auf uns zu fahren. Wenige Minuten später war er dann eingetroffen 




und es ging ohne Umschweife weiter auf den Wirtschaftsweg der parallel zur B87 in einem Bogen nach Osten führte weiter. 
Die Tour heute hatte ich nicht ganz uneigennützig geplant gehabt, lagen doch auf meiner Strecke etliche Verstecke, die es zu finden galt. Dabei wurde ich von meinen Mitfahrern hilfreich unterstützt. Wir trafen dann auf die Pappenheimstraße und folgten dieser dann nach NW in den Ort. Am südlichen Ortsrand stießen wir dann auf den Bahntrassenradweg Lützen-Makranstädt und folgten diesen in Richtung Makranstädt. 









Wir überquerten kurz vor der Ortschaft Meuchen den Floßgraben, fuhren am ehemaligen Bahnhof Meuchen vorbei bis nach Seebenisch. Hier machte ich einen Abstecher zum westlichen Ortsrand. Hier hat sich im Laufe der Jahre ein Feuchtgebiet mit einer großen Wasserfläche gebildet, 









das jetzt ein großes Vogelbrutparadies geworden ist. Von dort fuhren wir wieder zum Bahntrassenradweg Lützen-Makranstädt und folgten seinen Verlauf bis zum Kulkwitzer See. Es ging dann am Ostufer bis zum Nordufer entlang.




Dann fuhren wir am nordwestlichen Ortsrand weiter bis zum Bahnhof Makranstädt, überquerten dann die Bahnlinie und fuhren auf einen neuen Radweg 









bis zum nordöstlichen Ortsrand von Altranstädt weiter. Am gefallenen Engel 









legten wir eine kleine Pause ein, bevor es dann weiter ging zum Teich von Altranstädt mit seinen sehr sehr alten Weiden. 




Nach der Bewunderung des alten Baumbestandes fuhren wir durch den Ort nach Süden bis Kleinlehna. Wir verließen Kleinlehna auf der Ausfallstraße Richtung Nempitz.




Dort bogen wir nach Westen ab, überquerten die BAB 9 und rollten in Rampitz ein. Hier trafen wir wieder auf den Floßgraben und folgten auf den Floßgrabenradweg die Straße weiter nach Süden bis Kauen. In Kauen ging es auf den Ortsstraßen bis Tollwitz und ab Tollwitz dann auf den neu geschaffenen Radweg, 




der parallel zur L187 verläuft bis nach Bad Dürrenberg Gradierwerk weiter. 




Hier verließ uns Hupsi, der auf den Saaleradweg nach WSF zurückfuhr. Wir setzten unseren Weg, am Gradierwerk vorbei, bis zum Saaleradweg fort und folgten den Radweg bis zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour. 




_(Der neue Saaleradweg kurz vor Merseburg ist für Radfahrer sehr gefährlich. Der Randstreifen liegt teilweise bis zu 5 cm tiefer als der Belag und hat noch eine Rille, wo das Vorderrad schön reinpasst aber nicht wieder raus kann und dann noch diese unangebrachten Poller. Hier sollten sich die Verantwortlichen mal selbst auf das Rad setzen und in der Gruppe mal dort entlang fahren.)_
Am Ende waren es bei mir gute 75 km, das Wetter war Ar…kalt. Aber wir wurden wenigsten von Regenschauern bewahrt, was auch sein gutes hat.
So nun mal schauen, wo es nächste Woche hingeht, werde dann rechtzeitig die Tour ankündigen.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hfhnatjtegejmdwx


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
gestern waren wir, bonsaibikerin, leffith,Andi65, Harti und ich zusammen mit ca. 3500 Mitfahrern auf der MZ-Radpartie-Tour.
   
Wir hatten uns die große Runde vorgenommen, da waren natürlich nicht alle 3500 unterwegs, aber es war schon ein stattliche Anzahl.
Und alte Bekannte trafen wir auch noch.
Das Feld zog sich sehr schnell auseinander. Die Hörnerfahrer waren schnell entschwunden, so konnten wir nach ca. 5 km ganz entspannt die Fahrt genießen.
   
Das Wetter hat gepasst und Unfälle hat es wohl wenige gegeben. Ich glaube zwei RR-Fahrer hatten wohl die Fahrbahnverhältnisse an der Ortseinfahrt von Kaltenmark ein wenig unterschätzt gehabt. Es gab dort zwei Stürze. 
Die Strecke war gut ausgewählt gewesen und die Versorgungspunkte waren gut organisiert, dafür ein Danke an die Organisatoren.
 
Mit An und Abfahrt hatte Harti und ich dann gute 116 km abgespult gehabt, bei einem Schnitt von 19,5 km/h.
Pünktlich um 15:00 Uhr saßen wir dann mit unseren Frauen am Kaffeetisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 01.07., geht es zur Zwenkauer See- Umrundung. Da es ja in dieser Woche warm werden soll, ist somit Start in Merseburg um 07:00 Uhr an der B91-Penny-Parkplatz. Es geht dann nach Lützen, wo wir uns auf dem Marktplatz mit den Weißenfelsern um 08:20 Uhr treffen werden.
Die Gesamtstrecke von Merseburg- Zwenkauer See- Merseburg beträgt rund 80 km.
Wer also mitfahren möchte sollte zu den Zeiten an den Treffpunkten sein.


----------



## hallunke (30. Juni 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...zusammen mit ca. 3500 Mitfahrern auf der MZ-Radpartie-Tour...
> ...Und alte Bekannte trafen wir auch noch.
> Pünktlich um 15:00 Uhr saßen wir dann mit unseren Frauen am Kaffeetisch.



Hallo Udo,
ich hatte mich auch sehr gefreut, Euch (und darüber hinaus noch bemerkenswert viele weitere Bekannte) auf der Runde zu treffen. War wieder recht schön, wobei mir der Straßen/Asphaltanteil recht hoch war. Aber da man muss auch den Charakter der Tour berücksichtigen.
















Und ja, schöne Räder gab es auch wieder zu sehen:
















...und jetzt bitte nicht überheblich rumkichern und lästern, immerhin hat er mit seinem doch schon besonderen Rad der Kategorie "Vollausstattung" aktiv Sport getrieben, das kann man nur loben!
viele Grüße bis bald einmal wieder
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
gestern haben wir, Harti & Erich vom Merseburger Radverein sowie hupsi und Reinhard1 aus WSF eine sehr frühzeitige Tour rundum den Zwenkauer See durchgeführt. 
Auf Grund der angesagten hohen Temperaturen, legten wir den Startpunkt für Merseburg um 07:00 Uhr fest. 









_(Blick auf Leuna)_
Wir sind dann auf den Saaleradweg bis Bad Dürrenberg und von dort weiter nach Tollwitz. 




Die BAB9 wurde überquert, danach bogen wir sogleich nach SO ab und fuhren auf den Sohle-Kohle-Geschichte Radweg bis in die Ortschaft Schwesswitz. 




_(Aber schnell noch eine Dresscodeänderung)



_
Am östlichen Ortsrand ging es dann nach Osten weiter bis zum Lützener Marktplatz, wo uns Reinhard1 mit hupsi schon erwartete. Treffpunkt war hier um 08:20 Uhr, wir waren aber schon etwas eher da du so fuhren wir auch sogleich los in Richtung SO auf der Pappenheimstraße, deren Belag 




wohl noch aus der Zeit der Befreiungskriege stammte, bis nach Großgörschen. In Großgörschen noch einen kleinen Schlenker, vorbei an der Schinkel-Pyramide 




zur Erinnerung an die Schlacht bei Großgörschen bis zum Ortsmuseum. 
Sehenswert ist im Dorfmuseum unter anderem ein Diorama mit einer Miniatur der Schlacht bei Großgörschen (Mai 1813).
Nach der kleinen Ehrenrunde durch den beschaulichen Ort ging es weiter auf dem Kitzner Weg 









nach NO bis Hohenlohe. Ab hier dann weiter nach Osten bis in die Ortschaft Löben, wo wir dann nach NO abbogen und nach ca. 2 km die Ortschaft Zitzschen an der Weißen Elster erreichten. Hier überquerten wir die Weiße Elster und standen dann nach ca. 200 Metern am Westufer des Zwenkauer Sees. 



















Ab hier führt jetzt ein asphaltierter Rundweg am See entlang, der uns bis zum Hafen Zwenkau führte. Unterwegs wurde aber noch ein kleiner Beobachtungshalt am Aussichtspunkt Baggerschaufel eingelegt. 




Das letzte Mal, als ich hier war, war noch kein Wasser im Hafenbecken gewesen. Jetzt liegen hier die kleinen Jachten vor Anker. 




Im Hafenbereich wird noch fleißig gebaut, wie man unschwer an den kleinen Würfelhäusern sehen kann, die hier wie Pilze aus den Boden schießen. 




Für Otto Normalverbraucher sicherlich noch nicht erschwinglich. Den Hafenbereich verließen wir auf den oberen Rundweg bis zur Südspitze des Sees, bogen dann ab und folgten den Weg am Nordufer weiter gen Westen.









Ich wählte jetzt den Weg zur Baustelle Kanal Cospudener See zum Zwenkauer See. Musste dann aber die BAB38 unterqueren und auf einen schmalen Trampelpfad entlang der Baustelle bis zum Rundweg am Cospudener See weiter fahren. 




Der Rundweg ist hier auf einer ungefähren Länge von 400 Metern gesperrt. 




_(Wir fanden aber den Trampelpfad der uns wieder raus brachte)_
Wir fuhren weiter auf den Rundweg nach Norden bis in Höhe des Aussichtsturmes und bogen dann auf den Elsterradweg ab. DerWeg führte uns nach Süden wieder über die BAB38 zum Zwenkauer See.









Hier trafen wir wieder auf den Rundweg und folgten diesen bis zum Hochwasserauslassbauwerk an der Straße Zur Weißen Mark. Auf dieser Straße ging es jetzt nach Süden bis zur B186. Die benutzten wir, um wieder über die Weiße Elster nach Westen zu fahren. 




In Knautnaundorf verließen wir die B186 und fuhren auf den Schkeitbarer Weg nach Westen hin, überquerten dabei noch die BAB38 und gelangten am Ende des Weges in Schkeitbar an. Hier trennten wir uns von Reinhard1 und hupsi, sie wollten noch einen Abstecher zum Kulkwitzer See machen und dort ihren Revuekörper ins Wasser bewegen. 
Wir drei Merseburger setzten unseren Weg über Meyhen und Meuchen bis nach Lützen weiter fort. In Lützen dann noch eine Kaffeepause beim Bäcker am Markt, kann ich nur empfehlen. Dann aber mit Kette rechts nach Merseburg zurück, es wurde jetzt langsam unerträglich warm unter dem Helm. Ankunft war dann um 13:00 Uhr nach rund 90 km.
Wetter hat ja wieder einmal super gepasst und Pannen gab es auch keine. Werde jetzt mal eine Tour für nächsten Mittwoch planen.

Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hsnxrejyjadujuwi


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
die Hitzewelle ist ja morgen vorbei und am Mittwoch sind es nur noch 23°C.
Am Mittwoch, den 08.07. also eine kleine Wochentour
Treffpunkt: Hafen Großkayna 09:00 Uhr
Strecke: Mücheln- Gleinaer Grund- neue Göhle- Zscheiplitz Kalkofen mit Kanone- Mühle Zeddenbach (Müsli einkaufen)- Freyburg- Alte Göhle- Luftschiff Pettstädt Ende der gemeinsamen Tour und Rückfahrt in die Heimatorte.
Länge der Strecke von Großkayna bis Pettstädt ca. 39 km
Dazu noch Anreise von WSF bis Hafen Großkayna und Rückfahrt Pettstädt bis WSF
Und hier noch eine kleine Weisheit zur heutigen Hitze:
Schwitzen ist, wenn Muskeln weinen.
Und meine weinen heute äußerst stark.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juli 2015)

@Reinhard1 ,
dann treffen wir uns um 09:00 Uhr am Hafen. ich bringe noch zwei alte Bekannte mit.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
gestern war ja ein besonders schöner Tag zum biken. Was wir, Reinhard1, hupsi und Thomas aus Weißenfels, sowie Harti und ich aus Merseburg auch taten.
Ich traf mich mit Harti um 08:00 Uhr und zusammen fuhren wir zum Treffpunkt 2 nach Großkayna zum Hafen am Südfeldsee. 




Wo wir gegen 08:40 Uhr eintrafen, zu unserer Überraschung waren Reinhard1 und Thomas schon vor Ort.














Hupsi traf dann 5 Minuten vor Tourbeginn 09:00 Uhr ein wenig pustend ebenfalls ein. Nun so da kein weiterer Mitfahrer erwartete wurde ging es auch sogleich los in Richtung der Südseite der Halde Vesta. Auf der dortigen Straße 




dann weiter nach Westen und weiter auf den Wirtschaftsweg am südlichen Rand von Braunsbedra bis zum Mühlteich. 














Ich schlug jetzt den Weg der am Mühlteich entlang führt ein. Dieer Weg führt durch das sumpfige Gebiet der Leiha bis nach Schortau.




Hier angekommen bewegten wir uns bei ordentlichem Gegenwind auf dem Branderodaer Weg hoch zur Müchelhöhe im Westen von Schkortau gelegen. Auf der Höhe genossen wir den heute herrlichen Fernblick, der uns am Horizont im Osten das Völkerschlachtdenkmal in Leipzig erkennen ließ. Wir folgten dann von der Müchelhöhe den Wirtschaftsweg weiter 









nach Westen bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang von Branderoda, überquerten dort die Straße und bewegten uns weiter nach Westen, bis wir auf die L163 stießen. Ich hatte hier meine geplante Route verlassen, weil nach einem Schulterblick auf die Abzweigung zum Feldweg, ich dann doch vorzog dort nicht entlang Zufahren, alles Schlamm. Die L163 folgten wir folgten wir genau 1,2 km nach Süden, bogen dann nach Westen ab und folgten der Zufahrtsstraße zum Ort Ebersroda. Hier wurde schnell noch eine kleine Pause eingelegt, die ich zum Loggen nutzte dann ging es weiter durch den Ort bis zum Einstieg in den Rundwanderweg Schloss Neuenburg trafen. 














Auf diesen ging es dann in die Neue Göhle und durch die Neue Göhle bis nach Freyburg. Von Freyburg an der Unstrut entlang weiter bis zur Mühle Zeddenbach, 









hier war das Ziel unserer Tour. Es wurde Müsli in die Rucksäcke gebunkert. Die Rücktour nach Freyburg erfolgte dann auf dem neuen Unstrutradweg. 














In Freyburg angekommen wurde die Unstrut überquert und nach dem Überqueren sofort der Serpentinenweg




hoch zur Neuenburg eingeschlagen. Von oben hatten wir heute wieder einen schönen Blick in das Unstruttal. 









_(Thomas fehlte hier, er nahm eine Abkürzung)_
Nach einer kurzen Verschnaufpause dann weiter in Richtung Alte Göhle. Die Alte Göhle wurde auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg durchquert. Es ging durch den neugeschaffenen Friedwald 




bis zum östlichen Rand der Alten Göhle an der Napoleonseiche. Dann weiter auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis nach Pettstädt, hier trennten sich dann die Wege von Weißenfelsern und den Merseburgern. 




Harti und ich folgten dann den Pilgerweg weiter bis nach Merseburg, wo wir dann um 13:05 Uhr wieder am Ausgangspunkt und nach rund 66 km anlangten.

Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zadlojzaiknzapux


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
diese Woche gibt es keine Wochentour, bin mit einem jungen Nachwuchbiker unterwegs.


----------



## hallunke (15. Juli 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...bin mit einem jungen Nachwuchbiker unterwegs.


...das machst Du super, Nachwuchs muss gefördert werden
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 22.07. eine kühle Vormittagstour durch die kühlen Auen von Weißer Elster und Luppe.
Wer mitfahren möchte sollte um 07:05 Uhr am Parkplatz Netto-Markt Merseburg Kreuzung B91 Gerichtsrain sein.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
die Kühle des heutigen Vormittags nutzten wir, Harti, Erich und Hallunke, zu einer kleinen gemütlichen Tour auf den Rüsternweg NL und die Auenwälder von Weißer Elster und Luppe.





Start war dann um 07:00 Uhr in Merseburg am Gerichtsrain Netto-Parkplatz. Wir fuhren Richtung Osten bis zum Saaleradweg und folgten diesen bis zur ehemaligen Papiermühle. Hier wurde ein kurzer Halt eingelegt, um die Renaturalisierung des Mühlenkanals zu besichtigen. 









_(Blick auf die Oberaltenburg vom Mühlgraben aus gesehen.)_
Dann ging es weiter zur Neustadtbrücke, wo wir die Saale überquerten. Die fleißigen Strickerinnen haben wieder einige Meter vom Strickzoo am Geländer angebracht. 














Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ging es bis zum Ende der Schleuse zurück und dann über Meuschau bis südlich Lössen. Hier bogen wir nach SO ab, überquerten den Bach „Der Bach“ 














und stießen dann nach wenigen Metern auf den Rüsternweg NL. Den folgten wir weiter bis Tragarth. 




In Tragarth überquerten wir die Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Löpitz und folgten dann den ausgeschilderten Rüsternweg NL weiter nach Norden, dabei wurde die Eisenbahnlinie, die nach Lochau führt, unterquert.














Einige Meter weiter stießen wir auf den Radweg an B181, der uns dann bis zum Ortseingang von Wallendorf führte. Wir bogen hier nach NW ab, überquerten die Brücke über der Luppe und bogen gleich hinter der Brücke auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach NO hin ab. Der Weg führte uns nach NO weiter bis zum Ufer der Luppe, das Gras wurde jetzt ein wenig höher. 









Aber nach wenigen 100 Metern gelangten wir an den dortigen sehr großen und alten Kopfweiden an. 




Dieser Platz ist mit einer der schönsten Plätze in der Aue. Der Weg wurde dann von dort nach Norden weiter fortgesetzt. 




Am Ende überquerten wir noch einmal die Luppe und folgten ihren Lauf auf einen Wirtschaftsweg am SO Ufer bis zum Wehr.









Dort wechselten wir auf die Nordseite der Luppe und trafen dort auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg. 




_(Der Raßnitzer See, hier brüten die sehr seltenen Seeschwalben)_
Den Pilgerweg folgten wir jetzt bis in die Ortschaft Zweimen. 




Zweimen wurde nach NO hin durchquert, wo wir dann am Ortseingang von Dölkau am Schloss einen kurzen Halt einlegten. Hier befindet sich jetzt das „Eventcenter Schloß Dölkau GmbH“, zu mindestens stand dies auf dem Klingelschild. Weiter ging es zum Ufer des Schlossteiches. Hier beginnt ein kleiner Trail am Ufer des Schlossteiches entlang, 




der uns bis zur Königseiche führte. Vom Nordufer hat man einen sehr schönen Blick über den Teich auf das Schloss.




Der Weg zur Königsseiche ist schon sehr zugewachsen, die Brennnesseln sind mannshoch, wir gelangten aber doch noch bis zur Eiche. Die ist ja leider vor einigen Jahren einem Sturm zum Opfer gefallen.









Aber wie man sehen kann, wachsen schon wieder neue Bäumchen aus den Überresten der alten Eiche. 




Von der Eiche ging es auf schmalen Weg nach Norden weiter bis zur Luppebrücke, die wir dort überquerten. 




Auf der Ostseite ging es weiter nach Norden bis nach Masslau. Hier stießen wir wieder auf den Pilgerweg und folgten diesen 









dann weiter bis zum Bett der der „Neuen Luppe“. Auf dem Damm dann weiter flankiert von Blau blühenden (_Cichorium intybus_) 




oder auch gemeine Wegewarte genannt, bis zur Domholzschänke. Hier dann eine kurze Pause, um den Flüssigkeitshaushalt wieder ein wenig auszugleichen. 









Nach der Stärkung überquerten wir die neue Luppe nördlich der Domholzschänke und fuhren auf der Gundorfer Linie 




nach SW zurück durch den Auenwald. Mein nächstes Ziel war der Zusammenfluss von Neuer Luppe und Weißer Elster, hier befindet sich ein Gedenkstein an die Erbauung der Elsterflutrinne im Zeitraum 1960 bis 1968. 









Schnell ein Foto und dann zurück zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster südlich von Wehlitz. Hier folgten wir dann den Elsterradweg auf dem Damm der Weißen Elster bis nach Lochau. 




_(Hier muss sich ein junger Wilder (76) ein wenig austoben)_




In Lochau wurde die Weiße Elster überquert 




und auf dem Damm am Ostufer von Weißer Elster und Steinlache bis nach Kollenbey weitergefahren. An der Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Schkopau verabschiedeten wir uns von Hallunke, der ab hier weiter nach Halle fuhr. Wir überquerten die Saale und fuhren bis nach Merseburg zurück, wo wir vor der großen Hitze, so um 12:20 Uhr, eintrafen. 
Am Ende hatte ich ca. 54 km auf dem Tacho und es wurde schon unerträglich heiß.
Mir hat die Tour gefallen, es war wieder einmal ein Teilstück dabei, den ich noch nicht kannte.
Allen eine schöne Woche bis demnächst vielleicht wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. 
Hier die Strecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pbifefsmvaygtpth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo Udo,
schöne Tour heute Vormittag und spannende Ziele (Königseiche, Zusammenfluss von Neuer Luppe und Weißer Elster usw.) und die wieder mal herrlichen Wege.
Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und man konnte ganz nebenbei auch noch viel übers Geocaching lernen! Dickes Lob
Der restliche Heimweg verlief auch noch problemlos und ohne Panne.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
am Mittwoch, den 29.07. werde ich eine Tour von Torgau nach Dehlitzsch machen.
Hier der Fahrplan bis Torgau:
Mit DB ab Weißenfels um *07:29* Uhr
Ab Merseburg 07:46 Uhr
Ab Halle 08:36 Uhr Gleis 6
Ab Eilenburg 09:28 Uhr Gleis 3
Torgau an 09:49 Uhr
*Start 09:55 Uhr Torgau Bahnhofsvorplatz*
Länge der Strecke 65 km von Nord nach Süd.
Das Wetter wird zum biken ideal sein, 21°C laut Wettervorhersage von heute.
In Gruna wird die Mulde mit der Fähre überquert.
Badehose mitbringen, falls die Mulde durchwatet werden muss.

Es wird mit dem Tagesticket des MDV gefahren.

Tageskarte für 2 Personen= 24,90 €
Tageskarte für 3 Personen= 33,20 €
Tageskarte für 4 Personen= 36,00 €
Tageskarte für 5 Personen= 36,00 €
Diesmal benötige ich eine Info bis zum 28.07. 18:55 Uhr ob jemand mitfahren will, weil nach der Anzahl der Personen das Ticket beschafft wird.
Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15478


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde,
> am Mittwoch, den 29.07. werde ich eine Tour von Torgau nach Dehlitzsch machen.
> Hier der Fahrplan bis Torgau:
> Mit DB ab Weißenfels um *07:29* Uhr
> ...


Hallo,
das Tagesticket für 5 Personen ist ausgeschöpft.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
die Torgau-Delitzsch-Tour wurde heute bei angenehmen Bikewetter durchgeführt.
Der Tourbericht folgt morgen.


----------



## h3x3r (31. Juli 2015)

Ist das Wehr in Planena mittlerweile fertiggestellt und überfahrbar?


----------



## Udo1 (31. Juli 2015)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Ist das Wehr in Planena mittlerweile fertiggestellt und überfahrbar?


Hallo,
kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, war schon lange nicht mehr da.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
vorgestern, am Mittwoch, fand ja die Torgau-Delitzsch-Tour statt. Mit dabei waren: Hallunke, Reinhard1,hupsi und Jürgen aus WSF, sowie ich als Guide.
Die Anfahrt bis Torgau wurde mit der DB durchgeführt. Dafür nutzten wir das Tagesticket 5 Personen des MDV. Bei 5 Personen rechnet sich das schon mal, 7,20 € pro Person und es ist 24 Stunden gültig ab Entwertung für alle Züge, Busse und Trams im MDV-Bereich. Also besser als das Hopperticket oder SA-Ticket, das ja bekanntlich erst ab 09:00 Uhr nutzbar ist.




In Halle stieß dann Hallunke gegen 08:20 Uhr auf dem Bahnsteig 6 zu uns. Der Zug nach Eilenburg fuhr pünktlich ein und auch ab. In Eilenburg dann schnell Umsteigen zu Bahnsteig 3, hier hatten wir rund 5 Minuten Zeit. 




Mit dem DB-Regio nach Cottbus ging es dann nach Torgau, wo wir um 09:50 eintrafen.
Nach dem alle ihre Ausrüstung überprüft hatten konnten wir, wie geplant, um 09:55 Uhr vom Bahnhof Torgau starten. 









Als erstes ging es nach NO parallel zur Bahnlinie bis zum dortigen Bahnübergang, der wurde überquert und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite gleich wieder nach parallel zur Bahnlinie nach SW zurück. Am Ende der Zufahrtsstraße zur Verladerampe geht eine Straße 90° nach NW ab, der Welsauer Weg.




 Den folgten wir bis zum km 1,6 Abzweig Nachtweideweg. Diesen folgten wir dann bis zum km 1,9.




 Ab hier beginnt ein Radweg, nördlich hinter JVA Torgau, den folgten wir bis zur Nordstraße, überquerten diese und folgten den Radweg weiter nach NW.




 Bei km 3,1 erreichten wir die Straße Hohlweg und folgten dieser nach Westen. Hier stießen wir auf den Radweg Torgauer Weg. 




Den folgten wir jetzt auf der Dorfstraße, vorbei am Musikkaffee Zinna bis zum Mühlteich Süptitz bei km 7,5. Hupsi wurde es zu warm, kleiner schneller Anzugswechsel. 




 Danach weiter auf den ausgeschilderten Torgauer Weg, der gleichzeitig auch der Verlauf des Lutherweges ist bis zum Ziehtenhof am westlichen Ortsausgang vom Süpitz. Hier bogen wir von der Straße ab und folgten der Fahrradstraße, die hier begann weiter nach Westen.









 Bei km 9,9 verließen wir den Lutherweg und tauchten in das Waldmassiv des NSG Roitsch ein. 




Bei km 11 trafen wir dann wieder auf den Lutherweg und rollten in die Ortschaft Weidenhein ein. Am Ortseingang begrüßten uns die Kühe mit ihrem riesigen Äuter, die wohl gemolken werden wollten, der Bauer traf gerade ein.




Es ging durch den Ort Richtung Westen bis wir bei km 14,5 das Forsthaus Pretschau erreichjten. Hier verließen wir wieder den Torgauer Weg und folgten einen Wanderweg durch den Forst 









bis zum Jagdhaus bei km 17,5. Westlich vom Jagdhaus folgten wir den Wanderweg „Die Vier“ nach SW 









durch den Zadlitz Bruch (NSG Presseler Heidewald und Moorgebiet), wo jetzt langsam in den Abendstunden das Röhren der Hirsche zu vernehmen ist. Der Weg war mit einigen Hindernissen gespickt, 









bis wir auf die B183 trafen. Diese wurde überquert und auf dem jetzt asphaltierten Weg „Die Vier2 ging es weiter bis Torfhaus bei km 20,5. Torfhaus wurde nördlich umfahren.




 Bei km 21 gelangten wir auf die K7407. 




_(Die Klinkenmühle einst eine stolze Mühle)_
Auf dieser dann weiter nach SW, durchquerten dabei die Ortschaft Wöllnau 




und bogen nach der Ortschaft bei km 25,6 nach Westen hin ab. Ab jetzt ging es auf fast gerader Linie durch den Grunaer Wald 









bis zur S11, die wurde überquert und auf der Straße dann weiter bis Gruna gefahren.




 Ab Gruna war es dann nicht mehr weit bis zur Fähre, 










die uns bei km 32 über die Mulde setzte. 




Auf der Westseite fuhren wir dann ein Stück auf dem Mulderadweg weiter nach Norden Hohenprießnitz. 




Den Ort verließen wir am westlichen Ortsrand und folgten den Weg nach weiter in Richtung Westen Noitzscher Heide. Bei km 36,7 stießen wir auf den Radweg Leipzig – Berlin









 den wir bis km 37,8 nach Norden folgten, um dann wieder nach Westen hin zu verlassen. Bei km 39 erreichten wir die Ortschaft Brössen, hier kein Wald mehr, aber jetzt starker Wind von vorn.




 Bis zum Waldrand im NO war es nicht mehr allzu weit. Den erreichten wir dann auch etwas langsamer als sonst bei km 40. Endlich wieder Wald und kein Wind von vorn mehr. 









Der Weg führte uns dann bis km durch den Wald nach NW, wo wir auf den Roitschjora Airport stießen.









 Hier dann auf der Zufahrtsstraße zum Airport weiter nach Westen bis in die Ortschaft Löbnitz am Seelhausener See, den wir bei km 47,9 zu Gesicht bekamen.




 Ab jetzt ging es immer auf den Rundweg am See entlang bis km 54,5. 




Hier verließen wir das Ufer des Sees und folgten den Radweg VMU-A weiter bis zum Abzweig bei km 56,6 nach Delitzsch. Es ging vorbei am Neuhauser See nach Süden









 bis nach Delitzsch zum oberen Bahnhof, den wir bei km 65 gegen 14:15 Uhr erreichten. Hier dann Tourende und warten auf die Regionalbahn, die uns wieder bis nach Halle brachte.
Es war eine Tour, die mir nur teilweise bekannt war, das waren die Abschnitte auf den Torgauer Weg und ab dem Abzweig Seelhausener See nach Delitzsch, alles andere war auch für mich Neuland gewesen. Das Wetter hat gepasst, die große dunkle Wolke kurz hinter Weidenhein, wo es einige wenige Tropfen vom Himmel fielen, hat gemerkt, wer hier der Tourguide ist, und hat sofort damit aufgehört Wasser auf uns herabzulassen.
Mir hat die Tour gefallen, es gab keine Pannen und es waren nur nette fröhliche Mitfahrer auf Tour. Dank euch, dass ihr mir wieder mal ohne zu fragen gefolgt seid.
Strecke hier:

http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=yotousfeltqbocma&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## hallunke (31. Juli 2015)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Ist das Wehr in Planena mittlerweile fertiggestellt und überfahrbar?


An der Straße nach Planena steht immer noch das Schild für die Sperrung des Radweges, ist also noch nix fertig...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (3. August 2015)

Hallo,
morgen geht es nach Bad Bibra zur Käsescheune.
Start: 06:35 Uhr Airpark Parkplatz.
Wollen vor der großen Hitze wieder zurück sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2015)

Hallo,
mal sehen wie das Wetter nächste Woche wird. Konnte diese Woche leider keine Tour durchführen, dafür aber nächste Woche wieder.
Werde die Tour(en) rechtzeitig ankündigen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2015)

Hallo,
morgen kleine Tour Richtung Bad Dürrenberg und dann in den Auenwald von Weißer Elster, Luppe und Pleiße.
*Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.*
Start: Merseburg 08:17 Uhr Parkplatz Penny-Markt an der B91
Treffpunkt 2: Bad Dürrenberg Saalewehr 09:00 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> morgen kleine Tour Richtung Bad Dürrenberg und dann in den Auenwald von Weißer Elster, Luppe und Pleiße.
> *Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.*
> Start: Merseburg 08:17 Uhr Parkplatz Penny-Markt an der B91
> Treffpunkt 2: Bad Dürrenberg Saalewehr 09:00 Uhr


Hallo,
der Wetterbericht für morgen sagt anhaltenden Regen voraus. Tour wird daher verschoben.


----------



## Udo1 (19. August 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 26.08. kleine Tour in die Oranienbaumer Heide.
Strecke: Bahnhof Dessau/Mosigkau- Mosigkauer Heide- Mulde- Oranienbaumer Heide- Möhlau- Retzau- Mulde- Alt Jeßnitz- Jeßnitz weiter nach Süden- Bitterfeld Bahnhof
Länge: ca. 51 km
Mit DB und Länderticket:
Treffpunkt 1: Weißenfels Bahnhof Abfahrt 09:05 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Schkopau Bahnhof Bahnsteig 09:20 Uhr Abfahrt
Treffpunkt 3: Halle Bahnhof 09:44 Uhr Gleis 8
Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15531


----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch, den 26.08. kleine Tour in die Oranienbaumer Heide.
> Strecke: Bahnhof Dessau/Mosigkau- Mosigkauer Heide- Mulde- Oranienbaumer Heide- Möhlau- Retzau- Mulde- Alt Jeßnitz- Jeßnitz weiter nach Süden- Bitterfeld Bahnhof
> Länge: ca. 51 km
> ...


Bis jetzt dabei:
udo1
Reinhard1
Jürgen
Hupsi
Thomas
Bikermario hat sich wieder abgemeldet


----------



## kindi (25. August 2015)

Und in der Oranienbaumer Heide schön nach den Heckrindern und Konikpferden Ausschau halten! Mittlerweile schon zu großen Herden herangewachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2015)

kindi schrieb:


> Und in der Oranienbaumer Heide schön nach den Heckrindern und Konikpferden Ausschau halten! Mittlerweile schon zu großen Herden herangewachsen.


Nun ja, wir wollen aber hauptsächlich die Oranienbaumer Wolfe sehen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2015)

Hallo,
gestern unternahmen Reinhard1, hupsi, Jürgen und Thomas aus WSF sowie ich als Guide eine Tour zu den Heckrindern und den Konikpferden in der Oranienbaumer Heide.
Aufgrund von Terminen am Nachmittag legte ich den Startpunkt in Dessau am Bahnhof fest.
Die Anfahrt erfolgte von Weißenfels aus mit der DB und Länderticket. 




Pünktlich um 11:00 Uhr konnten wir in Dessau vom Bahnhofsvorplatz aufbrechen. 



















Wir fuhren nach SO über den Friedensplatz und den Nordteil des Stadtparkes. Im Nordteil bogen wir nach Osten ab fuhren bis zum Platz der Deutschen Einheit. 




Am Ende dann nach Süden weiter linker Hand die Schloßkirche St. Marien. 




Nach wenigen 100 Metern stießen wir auf die Marktstraße, hier wandten wir uns wieder nach Osten, rechter Hand der Johannbau (Museum für Stadtgeschichte), 




so gelangten wir dann an der Muldebrücke an. 









Dann über die Muldebrücke und am südlichen Rand des Tiergarten weiter nach Osten. 




Dabei überquerten wir noch die Alleebrücke bei km 2,2. 



















Jetzt gingte geradwegs nach Osten durch den Auenwald bis in den Ortsteil Mildensee. Hier stießen wir bei km 6 auf die Oranienbaumer Chaussee. Auf dem Radweg an der Oranienbaumer Chaussee 




ging es weiter nach Osten in Richtung Oranienbaum. Rechter Hand tauchten jetzt die ersten Bauten der ehemaligen Kaserne auf. Hinter den Dessora Gewerbepark bei km 10,2 bogen wir auf die Haupttrasse in die Oranienbaumer Heide ab.




Bei km 12 trafen wir auf zwei Damen, so Mitte 20, die dort mit ihrem Kleinwagen standen. Neugierig wie wir nun mal sind erkundigten wir uns nach ihrem tun. Sie erzählten uns, dass sie die Heckrinder und die Konikpferde betreuten. D.h. tägliche in Augenscheinnahme ob sie noch gesund sind, auslesen der GPS-Sender (aber nicht täglich) von ihren Halsbändern, um ein Bewegungsprofil der Herden erstellen zu können. Auf meine Frage nach den Oranienbaumer Wölfen, antwortet mir eine Mitarbeiterin, dass es nicht mehrere Wölfe sind, sondern nur ein Wolf, den sie selbst zu Gesicht bekommen hatte und es ist eine Fähe. 
Für die Betreuung der Herden in der Oranienbaumer Heide ist die NABU Köthen die Primigenius gGmbH verantwortlich, die diese Arbeit mit 5 Mitarbeitern durchführt.
Nachdem wir unseren Wissensdurst gestillt hatten, ließen wir sie ihre Arbeit machen und wir bewegten uns weiter durch die noch blühende Heide. 























In der Ferne konnten wir auch noch die Konikpferdeherde erblicken. 




Bis km 17,8 ging es fast nur schnurgerade durch die Heide nach Süden. Bei km 17,8 bogen wir dann vom Hauptweg ab und folgten einen Trail durch das Waldgebiet, 




der uns bis Mohlau führte.









 Ab Mohlau fuhren wir weiter nach Westen bis nach Retzau.














_(kurz vor Rentzau noch eine kleine Pause und Gruppenfoto)_
Ab hier folgten wir nicht den Mulderadweg, sondern bewegten uns auf die Mulde zu, 















überquerten den Muldedamm und bewegten uns zw. Mulde und Damm auf einen Wiesenweg in Ufernähe nach Süden.














 Bei km 26,8 erreichten wir das Muldewehr bei Raguhn. 




Ab hier folgten wir dann den ausgebauten Mulderadweg auf dem Damm weiter nach Süden bis kurz vor Altjessnitz.









 Dann weiter auf dem Radweg zur Mulde bei Jessnitz, überquerten dort die Mulde 




und folgten den radweg nach Süden bis zum Muldedamm. Hinter dem Muldedamm verließ ich den asphaltierten Mulderadweg und wandte mich ein wenig nach SW. 










Auf Wald und Wiesenwegen bewegten wir uns in einigen Abstand (ca. 500 Meter) zum Mulderadweg und Schlangengraben nach Süden.
Bei km 34,2 überquerten wir den Schlangengraben, trafen dort wieder auf den Mulderadweg und folgten seinen Verlauf weiter nach Süden 




am linken Ufer des Schlangengraben bis zum ehemaligen Muldewasserwerk. Hier verließen wir den Mulderadweg wieder und folgten den Weg südlich der Muldewiesen weiter nach SO. Am Zaun konnte man noch gut erkennen wie hoch das Wasser beim letzten Hochwasser gestanden hatte. 




Bei km 36,6 bogen wir nach Süden ab und bewegten uns auf Bitterfeld zu. Den Bahnhof erreichten wir dann nach 40 km. Zurück dann wieder ab Bitterfeld mit der DB, wo ich dann gegen 16:10 Uhr pünktlich zum Kaffeetrinken wieder eintraf.
Es war wieder einmal eine schöne Tour durch eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Gegend. Es gab viele neue Eindrücke, aber keine Pannen. Das Wetter war gerade richtig für diese Tour gewesen.
Nun mal sehen, wo es mich nächste Woche hinziehen wird, werde mich dann rechtzeitig bemerkbar machen.


Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cuxmzcxkelslnymi


----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2015)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
am Mittwoch, den 02.09. kleine Tour:
WSF- Deuben- Mondsee-Deumen- Webau- WSF
Länge der Strecke ca. 56 km
Start: Marktplatz WSF 09:00 Uhr
Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15569


----------



## Udo1 (3. September 2015)

Hallo,
gestern unternahmen Reinhard1, hupsi, Jürgen1 und Jürgen2 und Thomas aus WSF sowie ich als Guide eine Tour von Weißenfels über Teuchern- Deuben- sowi die Haldenlandschaft östlich Deuben zum Mondsee und über Hohenmölsen zurück nach WSF.
Trotz Verspätung des Zuges nach Eisenach bin ich Punkt 09:00 Uhr auf dem Weißenfelser Marktplatz eingetroffen. 




Sogleich ging es weiter auf dem Rippachradweg nach Süden am Kreislaubach entlang bis Langendorf. 




Ein kurzes Stück durch den Langendorfer Park geschoben (Radfahrverbot), dann weiter nach Kößlitz-Wiedebach. 




In der Ortschaft weiter auf dem Nessaer Weg nach SO. Anfangs Kopfsteinplaster, dann ging der Wegezustand in einem festgefahrenen Wirtschaftsweg über. 




Wir unterquerten die BAB9 und fuhren auf ein wenig zugewachsenen Weg am Feldrain weiter nach SO. 








Bei km 10 erreichten wir Obernessa und wandten uns dort nach Süden, über den Teuchener Bahnhof bis in die Ortschaft Teuchern. Hier trafen wir wieder auf den Rippachradweg und folgten diesen entlang der Rippach nach Osten bis Gröben.




_(Alles künstliche Tauben )_
_




_




 In Gröben dann hart nach Süden abgebogen, bis die Straße zu Ende  war. Kurz einen Hang hochgeschoben und oben auf der Puschkinstraße einige Meter nach SW weiter. Hier bogen wir in die „Straße Zur Voß“ ab und folgten dieser nach SW bis zur B91 bei Wildschütz. Die B91 wurde überquert und so gelangten wir in einen Bogen nach Osten und Süden zu einem Relikt des Braunkohleabbaus (einer Baggerschaufel) südlich von Wildschütz. 




Hier eine kurze Pause, bevor wir weiter nach SO bis zur nächsten Baggerschaufel östlich des Friedhofes von Deuben ankamen. Ab hier verließen wir den Weg neben der B91 und fuhren am östlichen Rand von Deuben weiter, bis wir auf den RECARBO-Radweg stießen. Am SÖ-Ortsausgang von Deuben verließen wir den Radweg wieder und fuhren jetzt in einem leichten Bogen auf einen Wirtschaftsweg in die ehemalige Halde nach Osten weiter, 














wo wir nach einigen kleinen kurzen heftigen Anstiegen die L191 erreichten. Auf dieser dann 200 Meter nach Norden und dort dann wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen und Norden hin abgebogen. Der Untergrund war schon ein wenig hohes Gras und ließ sich dementsprechend etwas schwer fahren. 









_(Dies ist nicht der Mondsee, sonern ein anderes namenloses Baggerloch)_
_



_

_



_
Bei km 31 erreichten wir dann den Mondsee bei Hohenmölsen. 




_(Hier Pause)_
_



_
_(Gruppenfoto)_
Die Weiterfahrt nach Norden wurde uns durch einen großen tiefen Versorgungssgraben verwehrt. Man war dabei große Wasserrohre zu verlegen. So mussten wir einen kleinen Umweg am Nordufer des Mondsees nach Osten machen.




 Bei km 33 bogen wir dann nach Norden ab und bewegten uns auf Hohenmölsen zu. Die Rückfahrt war unspektakulär, auf Nebenstraßen ging es über Aupitz zurück nach Weißenfels, 




wo am Kreisel am Bowlingcenter die Tour beendet wurde. Ich machte mich dann über Tagewerben und den Südfeldsee bis nach Merseburg auf den Weg, wo ich dann nach 72 km eintraf.
Es war eine abwechslungsreiche Tour, es gab keine Ausfälle und das Wetter war gerade richtig gewesen.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ncltnatkisdnbdbs


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 09.09. eine kleine Tour mit ca. 800 HM und knapp 50 km.
Startpunkt Naumburg Bahnhofsvorplatz 10:05 Uhr
Strecke- Naumburg-Rossbach-Rödel- Tote Täler- Balgstädt- Alte Poststraße- Hirschroda- Plössnitz- Finnewanderweg- Krawinkel- Böselstein- Borntalweg-Laucha- Zscheiplitz-Freyburg.
Strecke kann auch zwischendurch durchaus mal kurzfristig präzisiert werden.
Anfahrt mit Hopperticket: z.B. Merseburg- Kirchscheidungen
Start in Merseburg Bahnhof 09:36 Uhr
Wenn jemand mit möchte kann er sich hier anmelden: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15581


----------



## Udo1 (9. September 2015)

Hallo,
heute wurde mal wieder eine reine MTB-Tour durchgeführt.
Es waren mit dabei: Bikermario sowie Thomas, hupsi und Jürgen aus WSF.
Treffpunkt war heute der Bahnhofsvorplatz in Naumburg mit Start um 10:05 Uhr.
Bikermario und ich reisten mit dem Zug an. Am Bahnhof wurden wir schon von den drei Weißenfelsern erwartet. 




Heute sollte es auf Umwegen über die Toten Täler, der alten Poststraße, Krawinkel Finnewanderweg zum Böselstein oberhalb von Steinbach gehen. 
Aber zuerst ging es auf der Straße vom Bahnhof Naumburg auf der B180 über die Saale bis nach Rossbach. Bei km 2 erreichten wir Roßbach und fuhren im Ort nach Westen die alte Pflasterstraße hoch.




_(Sieht hier eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm aus)_
 Zum Warm waren es dann schon mal gute 125 HM. Oben angekommen, wir waren jetzt auf dem Plateau des Rödel, bog ich 90° nach Norden ab und folgte den Wirtschaftsweg bis zum Einstieg in das Orchideental 1 der Toten Täler.















 Den Einstieg erreichten wir bei km 6,3. Jetzt ging es wieder nach Westen bis zum Ausgang aus dem Orchideenpfad Nummer 1. 




Gleich an der Holzbarriere bog ich dann auf einen Trail wieder nach Norden hin ab, der uns bei km 7,1 zum Anfang des Orchideenpfades Nummer 2 brachte. 









Auf dem offiziellen Weg passierten wir das Tal bis zum Ausgang bei km 7,5. Dann folgten wir den Wanderweg am Feldrain entlang nach Norden, jetzt schon leicht bergab. Am Ende des Feldrains ging es wieder in den Wald und auf einen Serpentinenweg ging es zügig bergrunter. Aber Achtung wir waren immer bremsbereit und das war auch gut so. Ca. 5 m vor meinem Vorderrad sprang ein Reh über den Weg. Ein wenig schneller und es hätte mich vom Rad geschubst, noch mal Glück gehabt.




 Bei km 8,1 war die Abfahrt zu Ende wir waren im Hasselbachtal angekommen. Auf der Straße dann noch 712 Meter nach Süden, wo wir dann einen kleinen Anstieg nach Westen hochfuhren und auf die Alte Poststraße stießen. Wir folgten jetzt den Verlauf der Alten Poststraße nach Westen und SW bis zum km 14,4, immer leicht bis mittemäßig ansteigend. 




_(Wir hatten heute eine wunderbare klare Sicht gehabt, im Hintergrund die Weinberge von Freyburg)_
















Bei km 14,4 bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden hin ab, aber erst einmal eine kurze Pause zur Kalorienzufuhr.




 Dann weiter auf dem Weg runter ins Tal und wieder hoch auf die Höhe, 















wo wir dann westlich von Hirschroda bei km 17 auf die L208 stießen. Wir folgten der L208 bis km 18,4. Hier verließ ich die Straße und folgte einen Wirtschaftsweg schnurgerade nach SW.




_(Hier sieht noch alles super aus)_
 Aber im Wald war der Weg auf einmal zu Ende. Die Karte zeigte mir einen Weg, etwas weiter südlich so 69 Meter, an. Also durch das hohe Gras einen kleinen Hang hochgeschoben, 




da waren wir dann am Feldrain angekommen. Aber von dem in der Karte verzeichneten Weg keine Spur. Nun dann wieder rein in den Wald und siehe da, es war so etwas, was mal vor ca. 50 Jahren ein Weg gewesen sein könnte. 




Nun zurück hatte ich keine Lust mehr, so schlugen wir uns fahrend und schiebend durch das hohe Gras, den Kletten und den rumliegenden Ästen nicht immer ausweichend, nach Westen durch, 




wo wir wieder einen Feldrand erreichten. Am Feldrand am Rande des Waldes waren schöne Traktorspuren zu sehen. Und da es hier in den letzten Tagen nicht geregnet hatte, war auch noch alles trocken. So folgten wir der Spur immer in der Nähe des Waldrandes nach Westen. 









Teilweise war es aber auch echt ätzend auf diesen Untergrund zu fahren, aber wir mussten ja weiter und auf der Karte sah ich schon einen Wirtschaftsweg bei km 21,8, den wir dann auch ein bisschen ausgepowert erreichten. Jetzt aber schnell auf dem Weg nach Norden, der uns westlich von Krawinkel wieder auf den Finnewanderweg brachte. Bis km 24,1 folgte wir dann den Wanderweg, dann bog ich wieder nach Norden ab, um bei km 24,8 wieder nach Westen zum Böselstein abzubiegen. Im Spiegel sah ich alle noch hinter mir, ein wenig auseinandergezogen, aber sie waren eben noch hinter mir zu erkennen. Bikermario war bildete den technischen Schluss. Ungefähr bei km 25 erreichte ich eine schöne große Waldwiese und bog hart nach Norden ab. Der Weg führte uns geradewegs zum Böselstein. 









Hier einen kurzen Augenblick verweilt, um die schöne Aussicht zu genießen. Aber einer fehlte, Bikermario. Kurz gewartet, gerufen und dann das Handy gezückt. Welch ein Wunder ich hatte Netz. Bikermario wurde erreicht, er war den steilen Weg nach Steinbach runtergerauscht und befand sich schon im Ort. Nun hoch brauchte er nicht mehr zu kommen. Er sollte dann über Bad Bibra nach Laucha weiter fahren. Wir setzten uns wieder in Bewegung und fuhren zur Aussicht auf Steinbach an der Bergkannte weiter. 









Hier wieder die schöne Aussicht genossen und dann retour nach Osten bis zum km 26. Jetzt ging es abwärts auf schönen Wegstrecken nach NO bis zur alten Finnebahnlinie.









 
Südlich der Bahnlinie verläuft ein Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur Bahnlinie den folgte ich nach Osten. 




Bei km 30,1 erreichten wir eine Straße, die ich dann ungefähr 369 Meter nach Süden folgte, überquerte dann die K2252 und folgte den Weg nach Süden in das Waldgebiet, wo ich bei km 31 auf den Borntalwanderweg stieß. Auf diesen ging es dann zügig leicht abwärts nach NO




_(ein paar kleine Hindernisse versperrten uns auch noch den Weg)_
 bis zum alten Lauchaer Schwimmbad. Auf der Straße rollten wir dann langsam in Laucha ein. Am Bahnübergang stieß Bikermario wieder zu uns. Perfektes Timing. Wir fuhren dann weiter bis zum Rathausplatz, hier war dann Tourende. 









Bikermario fuhr über den Flugplatz Laucha wieder nach Merseburg zurück und meine Weißenfelser Mitfahrer nahmen den Unstrutradweg und Saaleradweg unter ihre Reifen bis nach Weißenfels. Ich begab mich zum dortigen Bahnhof und fuhr mit der DB zurück. 




 Es war heute eine etwas andere Tour gewesen, ich hoffe ich werde beim nächsten Mal nicht mit alten Fahrradschläuchen beworfen.
Am Ende waren dann doch noch gute 35 km und 546 HM geworden.
Allen eine schöne Woche, bis zur nächsten Tour. 


Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sblqrqgllvmlkbgm


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2015)

Hallo,
eine kleine MTB-Tour am 16.09.15 mit ca. 600HM und knapp 56 km nach Bad Bibra und über Gleina zurück nach WSF.
Treffpunkt: 10:20 Uhr in Freyburg am neuen Busbahnhof und Haltestelle der Burgenlandbahn.
*Strecke:* Radweg nach Balgstädt- westlicher Ortsausgang Einstieg in den Finnewanderweg Richtung Westen-
weiter auf dem Finnewanderweg Richtung Steinbruch Drachenwinkel-Plossnitz-Finnewanderweg-Krawinkel-Steinbach-Bad Bibra- Bibertalradweg-
Burgscheidungen- Gleina- Müncheroda-Neue Göhle- Zeuchfeld-Luftschiff-WSF
*Länge:* ab Freyburg bis WSF/ Saalebrücke 56 km
Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15581


----------



## Udo1 (23. September 2015)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
am 30.09. kleine Radtour (Rundkurs)
Treffpunkt : 09:00 Uhr Merseburg B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain

Strecke: Merseburg- Dölauer Heide- Salzmünde u. zurück
Anmeldung hier: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15607


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2015)

Hallo,
da ja heute meine potentiellen Mitfahrer alle verhindert waren, brach ich also solo zur heutigen Runde in die Dölauer Heide auf. Ich wollte mir heute mal so zwei drei Ecken ansehen, wo ich noch nie war und wo auch einige Dosen lagen, die ich loggen wollte.
Vom Treffpunkt an der B91 





ging es dann sogleich Richtung DOW Südzaun. Auf der Ringstraße dann weiter zum Güterbahnhof von DOW und von dort dann zum Parkplatz Zoll.




Ab hier fuhr ich dann weiter in Richtung Dörstwitz, überquerte im Norden die neue ICE-Trasse und rollte bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und Fernblick auf Halle Neustadt in Delitz a. B. ein. 









_(Der Petersberg war heute auch gut zu sehen)_
Delitz a.B. verließ ich am nördlichen Ortsausgang. Die L163 verließ ich dann kurz vor dem Bahnübergang und fuhr auf der K2150 nach Westen weiter. Als ich die Pappelallee erreichte bog ich ab und folgte dieser Straße bis zur Weinbergstraße in Holleben. Dann ging es ein Stück durch ein kleines Wäldchen, 




bis ich auf eine Gartenanlage stieß. Von hier dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach NW bis zur Salzstraße kurz vor der L164. Diese wurde überquert, dann rollte ich nach wenigen 100 Metern in Zscherben ein. Den Ort verließ ich auf der Zscherbener Landstraße nach NO und bog dann an der Zscherbener Landstraße 36 nach Norden ab zum Steinbruchsee.









Der See wurde auf dem Uferweg entgegen der Uhrzeigerrichtung umfahren. 




Am Nordufer stieß ich auf einen Waldpfad und fuhr auf diesen nach Norden. 




Der führte mich zu einer stark verrosteten Fußgängerbrücke über die B80. Rüber wollte ich nicht, also ein wenig zurück und dann auf einen Pfad parallel zur B80 nach Westen, bis ich auf die K2147 stieß. An der Friedhofsgärtnerei geht ein Wanderweg ab der mich zum Nordufer des Friedhofteiches führte. 














Ein schöner Platz, der leider von den Hinterlassenschaften der Angler ein wenig verschandelt ist. Dann wieder zurück zur B80, diese überquert und auf der Teutschentaler Landstraße zur alten B80. Auf der alten B80 nach Westen bis zum alten Nietlebener Wasserbehälter, von dem nicht mehr viel übrig ist. Von dort zurück bis zum Friedhof Granau und auf der Sandbergstraße nach Norden weiter in die Heide. Dort wo die Sandbergstraße einen 90° Knick nach Osten macht bin ich dann auf einen Pfad durch eine Streuobstwiese nach Westen weiter bis zum Feldrand. Am Feldrand ca. 60 Meter nach Norden bis zur Waldkante. Jetzt war ich in der Heide. Der nächste Waldweg führte mich in Richtung Bergmannsstieg 




und auf diesen dann zum Heidebahnhof. Hier Pause bei BoWu mit Brötchen. 




Nach der Stärkung bin ich dann zur Semmelweißstraße und auf dieser dann bis zum Ende. Hier beginnt ein Weg mit etlichen Stufen hoch, der zum Krankenhaus Martha Maria führt. Die Treppen wollte ich eigentlich hochfahren klappte aber nicht so richtig. Oben am Rastplatz gedreht und dann aber fahrenderweise die Treppen wieder runter und gleich weiter bis zum Einstieg in den Bergmannsstieg. Durch die Suche nach etlichen Dosen war ich etwas in Zeitnot geraten und musste somit meine Route ein wenig ändern. Also folgte ich den Bergmannsstieg nach Süden, 




durch die Heide und fuhr dann über Zscherben nach Beuchlitz. Auf der L163 ging es dann nach Delitz a.B. und von dort wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour. 
Am Ende hatte ich so 55 km beim schönen sonnigen Wetter gefahren.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
nächste Tour am Mittwoch, den 07.10. wenn es nicht regnet.
Treffpunkt: 10:00 Uhr Marina Südfeldsee (Großkaynaer See)
Strecke: Eine etwas erweiterte Runde durch das Geiseltal und um den Geiseltalsee.
ca. 45 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaibikerin (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,  Chinaessen ist super.
Am 12/13/22/26 oder 27.10. 2015 
Wir finden wie immer bestimmt einen Tag der bei allen passt


----------



## h3x3r (9. Oktober 2015)

@Udo1 : Hast du deine Tour vom 30.09. getrackt? Ich interessiere mich für den Kurs bzw. für einige Abschnitte davon.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2015)

h3x3r schrieb:


> @Udo1 : Hast du deine Tour vom 30.09. getrackt? Ich interessiere mich für den Kurs bzw. für einige Abschnitte davon.


Tut mir leid, habe ihn schon gelöscht. Ist auch nicht wieder herstellbar. Aber ich kann ihn dir so ungefähr nochmal erstellen, wenn du ihn möchtest.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nächste Tour am Mittwoch, den 07.10. wenn es nicht regnet.
> Treffpunkt: 10:00 Uhr Marina Südfeldsee (Großkaynaer See)
> Strecke: Eine etwas erweiterte Runde durch das Geiseltal und um den Geiseltalsee.
> ca. 45 km


Hallo,
die ausgefallene Tour vom 07.10. wird am 14.10.nachgeholt.
Treffpunkt und Startzeit wie am 07.10.


----------



## __U3__ (12. Oktober 2015)

Muss einfach mal Danke an Udo für die ganze Bereichte sagen!
War am Sonntag mit meiner Madame rund ums Unstruttal unterwegs, und um einige Wege zu finden helfen Deine Bilder und die perfekte Doku bei gpsies enorm weiter!

Schöne Grüße aus Thüringen,
Uwe


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ist ja ganz schön kalt für kurze Handschuhe. Werde mich mal für die heutige Kerner See Tour wohl etwas wärmer anziehen müssen.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
gestern am Dienstag war ja der schönste Tag in dieser Woche. Da hatte ich kurzfristig meine beiden Mitfahrer Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein kontaktiert, ob sie mich auf einer Tour begleiten würden. Ich teilte ihnen noch mit, dass sie sich das Ziel aussuchen könnten. Gesagt getan, sie sagten zu und wollten gerne zum Kerner See, Fischbrötchen essen. Ich machte mich sodann an die Ausarbeitung einer Tour als Rundkurs, nicht ganz uneigennützig, wollte ich doch noch einige Geocaches suchen. Und die Fischbrötchen beim Fischer am Kerner See schmecken ja auch immer vorzüglich.
So trafen wir uns dann gestern um 10:00 Uhr am Kreisverkehr am Airpark in Merseburg.









Beide waren pünktlich zur Stelle. Es war arg kalt, gut dass ich die langen Radhandschuhe angezogen hatte. So starteten wir dann pünktlich, bei trüben Wetter und Wind aus NO in Richtung Norden nach Wasserthal. Von dort auf auf der Straße „Am Knapendorfer Weg“ weiter bis zum südlichen Absperrzaun von DOW. An diesem dann weiter, vorbei am alten Bahnsteig Buna bis zum Zoll. Jetzt ging es weiter auf dem Radweg nach Dörstewitz, westlich des DOW-Betriebsgeländes. Hier überquerten wir die neue ICE-Trasse und rollten anschließend in Dehlitz a. Berge ein. Den Ort verließen wir auf der L163 nach Norden und fuhren bis zum Abzweig auf die K2150 Richtung Teutschenthal. Auf dieser dann nach 747 Meter nach Westen, dann hart nach Norden auf die Pappelallee abgebogen. Eigentlich hat man hier bei Sonnenschein einen herrlichen Panoramablick auf Halle Neustadt, leider war heute davon nichts zu sehen gewesen. Wir folgten den Verlauf der Pappelallee ca. 876 Meter und bogen dann hart nach Norden auf die Mühlenstraße ab. Ab hier ging es weiter über die BAB 143 bis Teutschenthal Süd Kreisverkehr. Die erste Ausfahrt war unsere, dann rollten wir hügelabwärts in den Ort ein. Ich hatte jetzt einen Weg gewählt der mir und wie ich erfuhr auch meinen Mitfahrern unbekannt war.




Ich schlug den Weg zur Würde ein. Ein friedliches kleines Bächlein, das sich durch den Ort nach Norden hin durchschlängelt. Die Würde wurde auf einer kleinen Holzbrücke überquert. Dann gelangten wir zur Straße des Friedens, wo wir am Anfang, nur durch einen kleinen Zaun getrennt, neugierig angestarrt wurden.









Seine drei Kumpel nahmen keinerlei Notiz von uns. Aber es ging dann sogleich weiter auf dieser Straße bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang, wo wir wieder auf die Würde trafen. Jetzt folgten wir Wirtschaftsweg am linken Bachufer weiter nach Norden. Unterwegs wurden dann auch noch nebenbei schnell ein paar Dosen geloggt. Wir unterquerten die Bahntrasse Halle-Kassel und bewegten uns dann nördlich des Bahndamms weiter nach Westen.




Unser nächstes Zwischenziel war das Industriedenkmal am Teutschenthaler Bahnhof, der alte Wasserturm.




Nach der Besichtigung ging es weiter nach Norden zur Kochstädter Straße, hier besuchten wir das Hühnengrab, welches wir auch noch nicht kannten.









Nachdem wir alles besichtigt hatten, bewegten wir uns auf dieser Straße weiter nach Westen. Bei km 25 stießen wir auf die Wanslebener Weg die uns weiter nach Westen führte. Der Weg führte uns am nördlichen Fuß der Halde Teutschenthal entlang.









Von km 26 bis km 27,2 bewegten wir uns auf einen Waldweg weiter nach Westen



















und gelangten dann bei km 27,2 auf die Langenbogener Straße. Auf dieser ging es dann 462 Meter nach Süden. Hier bogen wir nach Westen ab und durchquerten ein Torhaus, die max. zulässige Höhe erreichten wir noch nicht ganz.




Am Ende stießen wir auf die K2149. Deren Verlauf folgten wir nach Norden, überquerten dabei die Bundesstraße 80 und gelangten nach 1,4 km entlang des Ringkanals an der Fischerei am Kerner See an. Wir hatten Glück, eine Frau (wohl Fischersfrau) verließ gerade den Verkaufsraum und teilte uns mit das heute geschlossen ist. Sie sah unsere Gesichter und teilte uns mit, dass sie gleich wieder kommt und uns natürlich ein Fischbrötchen machen wird. So schauten wir uns ein wenig beim Fischer um, bis wieder für uns geöffnet wurde.









Wir bekamen dann unser lecker Fischbrötchen und die Kaffeemaschine wurde auch noch extra für uns in Betrieb genommen. Nach der Stärkung und dem Aufwärmen begaben uns wieder auf den Rückweg. Es ging retour am Ringkanal entlang,




über die Bundesstraße 80 bis Wansleben am See. Am östlichen Ortsausgang, bei km 33,8, bog ich von der Hauptstraße ab und folgte der Straße zur Ziegelei. Die Straße ging dann in einen Wirtschaftsweg über und führte uns weiter nach Westen zw. Bahnstrecke und L175. Bei km 34,6 bog ich dann wieder nach Süden hin zur L175 ab. Es ging vorbei an einen alten, wahrscheinlich ehemaligen Tonbruch.




Auf der L175 dann weiter nach Osten bis zum Teutschenthaler Talkessel der dortigen Rennstrecke.









Hinter der Rennstrecke, an der ostwärtigen Begrenzung der Motocrosstrecke, sind wir wieder nach Süden abgebogen. Wir machten dann noch eine Ehrenrunde, vorbei an der Feuerwehr mit einem Abstecher nach Teutschenthal Nord, bevor wir den Ort nach Süden hin wieder verließen. Auf der ehemaligen Kappstraße ging es dann zur L173. Auf dieser hier gefährlichen Straße noch 1,9 km nach Süden, wo wir dann nach Osten bis kurz vor der BAB 143 wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden abgebogen sind.



















Wir folgten den Weg bis zur Überfahrt über die BAB 143 und rollten dann bis nach Dehlitz a. Berge leicht hügelabwärts. Von dort ging es dann wieder nach Dörstewitz und nach Merseburg zurück.
Am Ende waren es dann rund gute 60 km ohne Sonne, bei trüben Wetter und gefühlten 0°C.
Es waren Wegeabschnitte dabei die mir und meinen beiden einheimischen Mitfahrern noch nicht bekannt waren.
Mir hat es wieder Spaß gemacht, mit Harti und Erich gemeinsam auf Tour gewesen zu sein.
Hier die Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aahfazwtvspnmnsa


----------



## Kasebi (15. Oktober 2015)

Leider seh ich mal wieder keine Bilder. Nur ein grauer Kreis mit nem weißen Balken drin
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2015)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Leider seh ich mal wieder keine Bilder. Nur ein grauer Kreis mit nem weißen Balken drin
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hmm, verstehe ich nicht, ich sehe alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (15. Oktober 2015)

Schöne Runde, @Udo1. Aber ich kann leider auch keine Bilder sehen.


----------



## leffith (15. Oktober 2015)

Nix zu sehen


----------



## leffith (15. Oktober 2015)

Wo hast du die Bilder denn liegen? Ist vieleicht ein Rechteproblem?


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde prüfen


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2015)

leffith schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Bilder denn liegen? Ist vieleicht ein Rechteproblem?


Liegen bei Goggle Fotos im Album, hat eigentlich bisher immer geklappt.


----------



## kalihalde (15. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt sehe ich was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich was.


Super, ich kann aber nicht sagen wo dran es gelegen hat. Nun ja das Internet mit seinen manchmal unergrüdlichen Geheimnissen.


----------



## leffith (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich sehe sie jetzt auch


----------



## Kasebi (15. Oktober 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich was.


Ich auch


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
heute habe ich endlich mal den Versuch gestartet einen Fatbikereifen ein wenig mit Luft zu versorgen. Ich wollte festzustellen wieviel Pumpenhübe man so zum aufpumpen eines Fatbikereifens benötigt. 
Dazu begab ich mich zu meinem Mechaniker, um dieses einmal zu prüfen.
Da ma ja keine Standluftpumpe im Rucksack mitführt, wurde also eine kleine handelsübliche Pumpe zu Hilfe genommen.



Und zwar diese.
Dann ging es los:







Es ist schon etwas schweißtreibend so einen Reifen von 0 bar auf 0,53 bar aufzupumpen.
Also es wurden für die 0,53 bar genau 220 Pumpenhübe benötigt.
Leider weiß ich aber noch nicht wieviel CO2-Patronen man dafür benötigt.


----------



## h3x3r (17. Oktober 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, habe ihn schon gelöscht. Ist auch nicht wieder herstellbar. Aber ich kann ihn dir so ungefähr nochmal erstellen, wenn du ihn möchtest.



Nein, musst du nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
heute konnte ich endlich wieder trocken aufs Bike steigen. Ich hatte Glück, es war wohl der einzige regenfreie Tag in dieser Woche. So wählte ich heute eine Runde durch die Auenlandschaft von Luppe und Weißer Elster. Beim Start um 08:50 Uhr wusste ich allerdings noch nicht, was mich heute erwartet. Nun so bin ich dann zur Saale, weiter über die Neumarktbrücke nach Meuschau und auf dem Radweg bis zum Abzweig von der B181 nach Kreypau. Hier beginnt der Rüsternnaturlehrpfad, auch gleichzeitig mein heutiger Einstieg. Nach den ersten 100 Metern begann der Schlamm. Der Regen der letzten Tage hat den Boden total aufgeweicht und ein Forstgeländewagen hat dann noch sein Bestes gegeben, um die Trasse noch weiter aufzuwühlen. Aber dank meiner Schlammreifen und den Kotflügeln hielt sich der hochgeschleuderte Schlamm in Grenzen. Der Rucksack hielt einiges ab. Bin dann weiter durch Löpitz zum Wallendorfer See und auf dem Rundweg (ist ja auch der ökumenische Pilgerweg) weiter nach Osten. Bei km 9,2 geht ein Weg ab nach Norden, der führt direkt nach Raßnitz. Hier lagen immer 7 große Findlinge in der Kurve, sechs von ihnen wurden wahrscheinlich in den letzten Tagen, ich nenne es mal so, umgesetzt. Mein Bike sah jetzt nicht mehr so sauber aus wie beim Start, aber es sollte noch besser werden. Als ich dann an der Ostseite des Raßnitzer See den Uferweg wieder verließ, um nach Osten Richtung Zweimen weiter zu fahren, begann die absolute Schlammfahrt. Es wurde erst besser als ich am Ortseingang von Zweimen ankam und ein Stück Straße benutzen konnte. Am westlichen Ortseingang von Maßlau-Haßlau bog ich nach Norden in den Auenwald ab.


 
Es war wieder ein sehr schöner schlammiger Waldweg, der mich bis ca. 760 Meter vor die Weiße Elster brachte. Hier bog ich nach Osten in das dortige Waldstück ein und folgte einen mit bis heute unbekannten Weg durch das Waldgebiet. An der SO Spitze gelangte ich an einen Feldrand, der Weg führte in einem Bogen weiter nach Norden. Den wollte ich aber nicht folgen, mein nächstes Ziel war der Luppe Damm, den ich vom Waldrand vor mir in der Ferne sah. So begab ich mich auf das abgeerntete Maisfeld und schob mein Bike in Richtung Luppe Damm übers Feld.


 
_(Im Hintergrund im leichten Nebel der Luppedamm)_


 
_(Am rechten Bildrand das Waldstück von dem ich auf das Feld bin)_
Auf dem Damm weiter zum Tunnel unter der BAB9, unten durch und auf dem Damm weiter nach Osten. 


 
_(Vor mir der Tunnel unter der BAB9)_
Aber ich kam nicht weit, das Lenkverhalten veränderte sich plötzlich, die Luft entwich rasant aus meinem Vorderrad. Das fehlte mir gerade noch, nun ich nahm es locker und begann mit dem Schlauchwechsel.


 
Einen Fremdkörper fand ich nicht im Reifen, wahrscheinlich hatte ich einen Durchschlag. Das Aufpumpen mit der Luftpumpe sparte ich mir heute mal. Ich opferte meine letzte CO2-Patrone und machte mich dann schnell weiter auf meinen Weg. Nach 1,4 km hinter der BAB9 Unterquerung bog ich nach SW ab und fuhr in Richtung Kleinliebenau am Schutzdamm weiter. 


 



 
Von Kleinliebenau an der alten Asphaltmischanlage vorbei zur B186 und auf dieser dann zum Saale-Elster-Kanal nach Süden weiter. Am Fuße des Kanals auf der Südseite ging es dann weiter bis nach Günthersdorf zu IKEA. Die Brücke über den Kanal in Richtung Möritzsch ist immer noch wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt. Da ich meine 8 Geocaches gefunden hatte, begab ich mich dann wieder über Zöschen und Wallendorf zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour.
Es war eine schöne schlammige Tour bei herbstlichem Wetter, leider fehlte die Sonne, dann wäre die Herbstbelaubung der Bäume noch schöner zur Geltung gekommen. Das Bike ist jedenfalls waschreif.


----------



## hallunke (21. Oktober 2015)

Naja, irgendwie hörte ich mal in Bikerkreisen, die schon mit Dir unterwegs waren, dass du eine Art Schönwettergarantie bist (ich habe aber hier schon Tourbeschreibungen von Dir mit heftigem Regen gesehen). Dafür hat es Dich heute ziemlich erwischt - dicken Schlamm finde ich noch böser als Regen. Und dann noch mit Panne, alle Wetter!
Da Du aber selber die Tour als schön bezeichnest, ist ja alles prima - und das Rad ist sicher auch wieder sauber.
viele Grüße von
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Kasebi (22. Oktober 2015)

hallunke schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie hörte ich mal in Bikerkreisen, die schon mit Dir unterwegs waren, dass du eine Art Schönwettergarantie bist



Das geht ja so gar soweit  das der Vorschlag kam Udo's Bild am Rad zu befestigen um ihn als "Schönwetter-Schutzpatron" dabei zu haben 



> dicken Schlamm finde ich noch böser als Regen.
> Andreas (hallunke)



Ach was 

Halb so wild 





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## hallunke (22. Oktober 2015)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ach was ...


doch, wirklich - lieber werde ich nass


Hallo Kasebi,
...aktuelles Bild, oder von 2009? Wenn das erst mal aushärtet...
schön, wieder von Dir zu hören
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Kasebi (22. Oktober 2015)

hallunke schrieb:


> doch, wirklich - lieber werde ich nass
> 
> 
> Hallo Kasebi,
> ...


Bild ist von ner Tour zwischen Auerstedt und Camburg entstanden. Das gröbste hatte ich damals abgekratzt. Und auf der Staße war mein Bike dann eine Dreckschleuder im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes. Fahren war da auf dem einen Weg nicht möglich. Ich mußte damals des öfteren Schlamm von Schaltwerk und Reifen kratzen. Der Bericht dazu steht hier
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
morgen eine gemütliche Runde zum betrachten der Herbstfärbung. Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Marina Großkaynaer See. Es geht um den großen See, sowie den Geiseltalhöhenweg in Mücheln zum Barockgarten und über den Weinberg wieder zurück.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er um 10:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
gestern am Dienstag nutzte ich den zu erwartenden schönen Herbsttag zu einer herbstlichen Runde mit Erich vom Merseburger Radverein. 
Wir trafen uns um 10:00 Uhr, die Sonne brach gerade durch den Nebeldunst. Wir fuhren dann über den Airpark in Richtung Zscherben, wo wir auf den Pilgerweg stießen.










Aber als ob jemand den Schalter umgedreht hat, Sonne weg, dafür Nebel. Nun lt. Wettervorhersage sollte die Sonne ja noch scheinen und es sollten auch so an die 14°C werden. Wir folgten den Pilgerweg gen Westen bis zum Abzweig nach Beuna. Ab Beuna dann weiter in Richtung Großkayna zum Südfeldsee. Auf Höhe der MUEG dann ganz plötzlich ein Sonnenloch, die Stimmung verbesserte sich schlagartig. Das ging einige 100 Meter gut, dann wieder Nebel. 




Das erfolgte dann abwechselnd bis zum Südufer des Sees, wo wir nach Reichhardswerben abbogen und den Seenrundweg verließen. In Tagewerben, auf Höhe der Feuerwache, bogen wir in Richtung ehemaligen Bahnhofs ab und stießen dort auf den Radweg nach Weißenfels.




Ich nutzte die heutige Tour, um einen Abstecher zum Mäuseturm bei Markwerben zu machen. Das letzte Mal war ich vor guten 20 Jahren dort. Wir fragten aber dennoch einen Eingeborenen nach dem Mäuseturm und wurden belehrt, dass es keinen Mäuseturm gibt, sondern nur einen Aussichtsturm. Aber er wies uns den richtigen Weg. 









Es ging vorbei an einer Kleingartenanlage und dann tauchte er vor uns aus dem Dunst auf. Ja man hat von hier wirklich einen sehr schönen Blick in das Saaletal.




Den Turm konnten wir nicht erklimmen, er war verschlossen. Am Fuße stand noch ein alter Bunker. Wie mir Erich berichtete, war es wohl ein Luftbeobachtungsbunker, wovon es in der Gegend um Leuna sehr viele gab. 




Nach der Besichtigung und dem Einatmen von rauchgeschwängerte Luft, entstanden durch das Verbrennen von Gartenabfällen im Tal, ach ja wir waren ja jetzt im Burgenlandkreis, ging es retour nach Weißenfels, am sogenannten Drogenumschlagplatz -den Märchenbrunnen- vorbei, zum Marktplatz auf einen Kaffee. Hier war heute Markttag, so bekamen wir unseren Kaffee heute mal preiswerter. Danach wieder retour zur Saale über die Pfennigbrücke 




und auf dem linken Saaleufer auf dem Radweg Richtung Klärwerk weiter. Hinter dem Klärwerk wurde der Saaleradweg komplett bis Schkortleben neugestaltet.









Die alten Plastewabenplatten wurden ebenfalls entfernt. Ab sofort kann man auf Asphalt bis nach Wengelsdorf durchrollen.




_(kurze Pause)_
Für Skater eine ideale Trainingsstrecke. Ab Großkorbetha sind wir am Fuße des Osthanges des Saaletales auf den neuen Radweg 









bis Wengelsdorf durch die Auenlandschaft der Saale weiter gerollt. Hinter dem Ortsausgang von Wengelsdorf wurde die Luft wieder besser, wir waren ja jetzt wieder im Saalekreis und da ist ja bekanntlich das Verbrennen von Gartenabfällen verboten. In Leuna-Gohlitzsch fuhren wir dann wieder auf dem Saaleradweg entlang der Saale weiter bis nach Merseburg zurück.




Es war eine, durch die Herbstfärbung der Laubbäume, schöne kleine abwechslungsreiche Runde gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
heute traf ich mich mit Bikermario und Reinhard1zu einer Runde um den Geiseltalsee, sowie Geiseltalhöhenweg mit Barockgarten und Schlosspark Mücheln.
Treffpunkt war die Marina am Großkaynaer See, um 10:00 Uhr. Meine beiden Mitfahrer waren überpünktlich, 




_(Blick auf den im Nebel liegenden Runstedter See bei der Anfahrt)_









sodass wir auch gleich ohne große Umschweife die Tour starten konnten. Die Sonne kam jetzt auch verstärkt durch den Hochnebel.




_(Auch über den Großkaynaer See waren noch Nebelschwaden)_
 Vom Großkaynaer See fuhren wir auf den Radweg zur Pfännerhall nach Braunsbedra. Hier gibt es jetzt eine ständige Ausstellung „Fundort Pfännerhall „.




Auf dem neu geschaffenen Radweg fuhren wir dann zum Rundweg am Südufer des Geiseltalsees weiter. Dann weiter auf den Rundweg bis nach Neumark zur Marina Braunsbedra. Hier ist man fleißig beim Bauen, zurzeit wird die Treppe zur Seebrücke gebaut.









 Wir verließen den Ort mit Aussichtsturm und Marina und folgten den Umgehungsweg weiter in Richtung Krumpa. Hier stießen wir an der Baggerschaufel auf den oberen Rundweg und folgten diesen









 bis nach Mücheln zum Fußgängertunnel in die Stadt. 
Hinter dem Tunnel überquerten wir die Geisel, leider wollte niemand die Geisel Furt durchqueren, nun der Wasserstand war heute doch ein wenig höher als sonst, 




so nahmen wir die Brücke neben der Furt und fuhren weiter zum Marktplatz und dann hoch bis zur St. Michelner Straße. Auf der Straße blieben wir nur gute 70 Meter und bogen dann in den Einstieg zum Geiseltalhöhenweg ab. Der Anstieg am Anfang hatte es heute in sich, nasses Laub und dann noch schmierige Steinabsätze zwangen uns leider zum Absteigen.




Aber dann konnten wir nach wenigen Metern, wo wir schieben mussten, unseren Weg aufgesessen wieder fortsetzen. 




Das Ziel war die Mutter der Sagensteine, ein Obelisk. Nach Erreichen ging es weiter auf einen asphaltierten Weg den Hang wieder hoch. Meine Mitfahrer schwächelten leicht, sie stiegen ab 




und ich zeigte ihnen, was eine Rohloff für eine super Übersetzung hat.
Auf der Höhe angekommen ging es durch ein Waldstück über schmierige Wurzeln wieder runter bis zum 12 Apostelweg Höhenweg. Bogen dann aber nach Süden ab und folgtenden Hohlweg hoch zum Kohlberg. Auf der Höhe dann weiter nach Westen, wowir auf die Spittelsteingrabenstraße stießen. Diese führte uns nach St. Ullrich zur Geiselquelle. 




Von der Geiselquelle weiter nach Norden bis zur Reitergasse und auf dieser dann nach Osten hochwärts bis zur K2163. Auf dieser 109 Meter nach Osten bis zur Treppe, die uns zu Wanderweg Zufahrt Schlosspark brachte. 









Oben angekommen folgten wir den Wanderweg nach Osten bis in den Schlospark. 










Hier schnell noch eine Dose geloggt und dann weiter durch den jetzt sehr schön anzusehenden Park bis zum Barockgaren mit seinem ehemaligen chinesischen Teehaus. 









Bikermario rutsche auf einer unter dem Laub verborgenen Steinkante weg und musste unfreiwillig vom Bike absteigen. Nur gut es war ihm nchts passiert. Nach der Besichtigung des Barockgartens und des Wasserschlosses von der Höhe, 









ging es hinab zur Geisel. An der Geisel entlang dann weiter wieder bis zum Fußgängertunnel









 und von dort am rechten Flußbett der Geisel runter zum unteren Rundweg um den Geiseltalsee bis zur Marina. Am Pierkaffee dann einen heißen Kaffee, bevor wir uns weiter Richtung Campingplatz Stöbnitz machten.









 Die Marina ist gut mit Booten aller Größenordnungen befüllt. Danach dann weiter zum Campingplatz mit kurzer Besichtigung der Tonnenunterkünfte, für kurzfristige Übernachtungen. 










Weiter ging es am Findlingsgarten vorbei zum Ufer des Geiseltalsees. 









Auf dem Weg dann am Ufer weiter, vorbei am Weinberg und den dort weidenden Harzer Höhenvieh bis nach Frankleben zum Strand. 



















Hier verließen wir den See wieder und fuhren bis zur Franklebener Kirche, hier dann Tourende, 




Reinhard1 machte sich wieder zurück über den Großkaynaer See nach Weißenfels und Bikermario und ich folgten den Pilgerweg zurück bis nach Merseburg.
In Merseburg angekommen hatte ich 54.5 km und 412 HM zurückgelegt.
Es war eine sehr schöne herbstliche Tour mit Sonne pur.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ivgpsvdcigmpxbjg


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2015)

Hallo,
morgen kleine Tour Richtung Zappendorf-Dölauer Heide und zurück nach Merseburg.
Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr Bahnübergang Fischweg.


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2015)

Hallo,
hier ein kleiner Tourbericht von meiner Mittwochstour von Merseburg ins Salzatal nach Zappendorf und von dort zu den Steinbruchseen bei Lieskau und über die Dölauer Heide zurück.
Da ja um 09:00 Uhr niemand am Treffpunkt am Bahnübergang Fischweg war, 




konnte ich also ganz im Zeichen des Winterpokals meine Tour entspannt beginnen. Nebenbei konnte ich dann auch noch einige Dosen suchen.
Das Wetter spielte mit, nicht zu kalt und auch noch nicht zu warm. So ging es dann auf der Straße am DOW-Zaun Richtung alten Bahnhof Buna 




und von dort dann zum Radweg am Zoll. Auf dem Radweg rollte ich langsam in Dörstewitz ein und überquerte am Ortsausgang die ICE-Trasse.




Weiter dann auf der Nebenstraße bis nach Dehlitz a.B. Auf der Ausfallstraße nach Holleben dann weiter bis zum Abzweig auf die K2150, die nach Teutschenthal führt. Auf dieser 745 Meter nach Westen, wo ich Richtung Norden abbog. Ein kleiner Anstieg lag vor mir und oben angekommen in Höhe des Luftbeobachtungsbunkers einen Blick in Richtung Skyline Halle geworfen. Die Häuser wurden von den Sonnenstrahlen angeleuchtet, es war schön anzusehen. 
Dann eine kleine Abfahrt, an deren Ende ich auf die Mühlenstraße Holleben stieß. Jetzt fuhr ich auf dieser Straße weiter nach Westen, hoch zur BAB 143. 




Von der Brücke über die BAB 143 hatte man an diesem Vormittag eine gute Sicht nach Süden bis zur Klobikauer Halde. Ich folgte den Lauf der Straße weiter bis zum Ende. Hier stieß ich dann auf die L164. Folgte dieser dann 552 Meter nach Westen. Hier bog ich von der Straße ab und folgte den Wirtschaftsweg (in der Karte als „Nach der Hohle“ gekennzeichnet), 




vorbei an einer Kiesgrube Eisdorf, bis nach Eisdorf. Den Weg kannte ich noch nicht, er endete aber am Netto-Markt in Eisdorf. Jetzt folgte ich der L173 nach Norden. Unterquerte die Eisenbahnstrecke Halle-Kassel und bog am Globusmarkt, kurz vor der B80 ab. Hier stand heute der Fleischerwagen aus dem mannsfeldischen, schnell noch eine Bratwurst erstanden und dann weiter über die B80 nach Bennstedt. Bennstedt verließ ich auf der L2080 Richtung Langenbogen. Es ging vorbei am alten Bennstedter Bahnhof und dann hoch zur Höhe am Schauchenberg. Sobei km 23,2 bog ich dann von der L2080 ab und folgte einen Plattenweg nach Norden ab, es ist wohl der Salzatal Rundweg. Auf der Höhe angekommen genoss ich erst einmal den herrlichen Blick in das Salzatal und auf den salzigen See bei Langenbogen. 










Hinter mir erblickte ich dann noch die Steinbrüche bei Köllme. 




Mein Weg führte vorbei an den jungsteinzeitlichen Gräbern jetzt aber wieder abwärts bis kurz vor Köllme. Hier stieß ich auf den Weinbergwanderweg und folgte diesen in Richtung Zappendorf alte Schachtanlage.




















 Auf dem Weg nach Zappendorf wurde natürlich noch die Salza überquert. An der Schachtanlage Zappendorf folgte ich jetzt den Verlauf der Schachtstraße nach Norden bis zur Laweke. Überquerte diese und fuhr dann auf der Hauptstraße durch den Ort nach Osten bis zur Betsäule weiter. 







Da ich ja heute mal Zeit hatte und keine Mitfahrer die mich bei den Touren immer an die Spitze setzten, konnte ich mir die Betsäule mal genauer betrachten. Sie stammt übrigens von 1518 und ist ein Kleinod spätgotischer Bildhauerkunst. Sie war wohl auch ein Meilenstein Straße nach Halle/Lieskau 1 ¼ Stunden. Aber auch die Betrachtung ging mal zu Ende und der Weiterfahrt nach Köllme stand nichts mehr im Wege. Am Ortseingang von Köllme schlug ich den Weg „Am Nicolausberg“ ein. 










Es ging stetig bergan, vorbei an alten Kalksteinbrüchen bis auf die Höhe. Ich folgte jetzt den Weg auf der Höhe nach Süden und bog dann nach 28,4 km nach Osten ab. 




Auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ging es jetzt in Richtung der Steinbruchseen. Die Sicht auf den Petersberg war ein wenig dunstverhangen. 




Bei km 29 bog ich auf einen Rundweg ab, der mich um den ersten Steinbruchsee meiner Tour führte. 




Ich war sehr überrascht über Natur pur die hier noch vorherrscht. Aber auch hier haben es einige Mitbürger schon geschafft ihren Müll abzuladen, wie man im Foto gut sehen kann.









 Ich umrundete den See und gelangte am Ende wieder auf einen Wirtschafsweg der mich zum zweiten See auf der Runde brachte.




 Der Einstieg war schwer auszumachen, da man zuerst ca. 20 Meter über ein Feld musste. Aber dann gab es einen herrlichen Blick auf einen klaren See in dem sich die Bäume, mit ihrem Herbstkleid, spiegelten. 









Auf schmalen Wegen ging es danach weiter zum dritten See, auch hier Natur pur. 




Jetzt musste ich auf einen breiteren Wirtschaftsweg (Lt. Karte hat er den Namen „An den Feldackern“) ausweichen und folgte diesen bis zum vierten See Rost’s Loch heißt er wohl.









 Nachdem ich auch diesen besichtigt hatte, verließ ich die Seenlandschaft in Richtung Lieskau. Ich kann nur jeden empfehlen hier mal einen Spaziergang oder Tour zu unternehmen. Er wird nicht enttäuscht sein. Ab Lieskau folgte ich wieder den Lutherweg, wo Luther nicht überall seinen Fuß gesetzt hat und dass alles zu Fuß. Auf der Straße am Heiderand ging es dann in die Dölauer Heide 




bis zum Postbotenweg und dann auf dem Bergmannsstieg weiter nach Süden durch die Heide.









 Auf Höhe des Schäferberges verließ ich dann die Heide und folgte den Weg bis zur B80. 




_(Von hier noch ein Blick auf die Skyline von HANEU)_
Auf der K2147 ging es nach Zscherben, Zscherben durchquerte ich am Ostrand der Kleingartensparte und fuhr auf der Angersdorfer Straße weiter bis zur Kolonie. Hier nahm ich dann die Abkürzung Wirtschaftsweg nach Angersdorf.









_(Blick auf Halle)_
 Nachdem ich Angersdorf erreicht hatte, ging es dann ganz unspektakulär wieder in Richtung Dehlitz a.B. weiter und von dort dann zurück nach Merseburg.
Am Ende waren es dann gute 56 km. Ich hatte viel Neues gesehen und neue Wege kennengelernt. Das Wetter hatte sein Übriges getan, die Tour zu einem Erlebnis werden zu lassen.
Mal sehen, ob sich das Wetter so noch bis zum Sonntag hält, wenn die Winterpokaleröffnungstour unter der bewährten Führung von kasebi stattfindet. 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xnwhtsyqypuawqtm


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2015)

Hallo,
am letzten Sonntag, den 08.11. haben wir unserer Winterpokaleröffnungstour durchgeführt. Es ging rund um drei Leipziger Seen.
Der Bericht dazu steht dieses Mal hier.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/winterpokal-in-sachsen-anhalt.360803/page-16#post-13362918

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/winterpokal-in-sachsen-anhalt.360803/page-16#post-13363126


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2015)

Hallo,
wer Lust und Zeit hat kann mich ja morgen auf meiner Tour begleiten.
Treffpunkt 1: ARAL-Tankstelle an der B91 in Merseburg um 08:10 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Weißenfels Stadthalle Nordseite von Osten gesehen die erste Außentreppe um 09:30 Uhr
Ungefähre Strecke: Merseburg- Beuna- Südfeldsee- WSF Stadthalle- Greißlaubach- Langendorf- Prittitz- Gröbitz- Droitzen-Merthendorf- Wethau- Saale und zurück


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2015)

Hallo,
heute früh, gleich nach dem Aufstehen, war mein erster Blick, der Blick aus dem Fenster. Dunkelverhangen war der Himmel, ich erwartete nichts Gutes von dem heutigen Vormittag. 
Aber die Tour war geplant, so ging es dann bei frühlingshafter Temperatur, 14°C, zum ersten Treffpunkt an der ARAL-Tankstelle B91. Kurz vor 08:10 Uhr traf ich ein und sah schon Bikermario Runden drehen. Da sich ja sonst niemand weiter gemeldet hatte, fuhren wir auch sofort in Richtung Beuna weiter. In Beuna standen wir dann vor dem Bahnübergang, der immer noch eine Baustelle ist. Rüber durften wir nicht, also schnell zum Schleichweg wenige 100 Meter nach Westen und dann auf den Wirtschaftsweg abgebogen, der uns wieder zur Ortsverbindungsstraße Richtung Großkayna brachte. 




Ungefähr 500 Meter vor der Brücke, unter der BAB38, fing es plötzlich an zu regnen. Also schnell zur Unterführung und hier einen kurzen Halt eingelegt. Es vergingen nicht mal 5 Minuten, da war der Regen vorbei und wir konnten unsere Fahrt zum Großkaynaer See Ostseite fortsetzen. Ein Blick nach Süden in Richtung Burgenlandkreis ließ uns auf eine trockene Tour hoffen, der Himmel war dort schon sehr hell. Hinter uns aber immer noch dunkle fette Regenwolken. 




Dann über Reichhardswerben weiter nach Tagewerben, wo wir zum Radweg abbogen. Auf der Höhe hatten wir schon den Blick auf den nördlichen Stadtrand von Weißenfels. Das, was wir sahen, sah gar nicht gut aus. Und schon ereilten uns die Regenwolken, die uns seit Merseburg gefolgt waren. Es fing langsam an zu regnen und wurde im Laufe der Fahrt bis nach Weißenfels zum Heuweg immer stärker. Am Heuweg ein Boxenstopp in einer überdachten Hofeinfahrt durchgeführt. Regenjacke und Knieschutz angelegt und dann weiter über den Märchenbrunnen und der Saale zur Stadthalle Weißenfels. Treffpunkt war ja für 09:30 Uhr an der Nordseite ausgemacht gewesen. Als wir so gegen 09:25 Uhr eintrafen, sahen wir schon, wie Thomas einige Runden um die Halle drehte. Pünktlich um 09:30 Uhr stieß Reinhard 1 als vierte Teilnehmer für die heutige Runde dazu. Aber starten konnten wir leider noch nicht, weil wir den Regen mitgebracht hatten, der jetzt schon als Starkregen auf uns herniederprasselte. 




Also schnell unter das Eingangsportal gestellt und gewartet, dass es aufhört. Es dauerte und dauerte, dann hörte es fast auf, also Regensachen wieder aus. 




Kaum die Regenbekleidung verpackt fing es wieder an. So entschieden wir bei der nächsten Regenpause zum Marktplatz zu fahren, weil dort um 11:11 Uhr die Schlüsselübergabe des Rathauses erfolgen sollte. Nach einer kleinen Besichtigungstour der Innenstadt, die Reinhard1 mit uns durchgeführt hat,









dann auf dem Marktplatz in der dortigen Bäckerei noch einen Kaffee und einen Pfannkuchen eingefahren.









_(Einige Funkenmariechen warteten schon auf den Startschuss)_
Und dann beschlossen wir, hier jetzt Tourende. Es brachte nichts, die Wolken waren noch sehr dunkel. 




So trennten wir uns. Ich fuhr entlang des rechten Saaleufers aus Weißenfels zum Radweg.




Kurz vor Dehlitz, noch am Saaleufer, fing es wieder an zu regnen. Zum Glück stand hier eine Schutzhütte, wo ich den kurzen kräftigen Schauer abwarten konnte. Ich setzte meine Fahrt in den Ort fort und folgte jetzt den Rippachradweg nach Osten. 




Dieser Radweg zieht sich leicht hügelaufwärts zur BAB9. Von oben hatte ich einen schönen Blick über das Rippachtal und Merseburg und sah auch, dass sich das Wetter jetzt zu bessern begann.




Auf der Höhe verließ ich den Radweg und folgte einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden weiter. Dieser Weg führte mich über die BAB38, auch hier gab es heute einen schönen Blick in und über das Saaletal. 




Am Ende des Weges erreichte ich die Ortsverbindungsstraße nach Kleinkorbetha, überquerte dort die Saale in Richtung Großkorbetha und folgte am linken Hang des Saaletales den Radweg bis nach Wengelsdorf. Ab Wengelsdorf folgte ich den Lauf der Saale am linken Flussufer



















durch die Saaleauenwiesen bis nach Bad Dürrenberg, wo ich dann wieder auf den offiziellen Saaleradweg stieß. Der Radweg führte mich dann wieder nach Merseburg zurück, wo dann, im Zentrum angekommen, die Sonne schien. 




Ja ab Mittag wäre es heute ideal für die Tour gewesen, aber die Zeit hätte nicht gereicht, um im Hellen wieder anzukommen. Macht aber nichts, die Tour wird bei besseren Bedingungen nachgeholt.


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2015)

Hallo,
am Montag, den 16.11. eine kleine Runde. Es ist der schönste Tag in der kommenden Woche.
Treffpunkt  1: 08:10 Uhr Araltankstelle an der B91 in Merseburg.
Treffpunkt  2: Rippachradweg, Brücke über die BAB9.
Strecke ungefähr: Richtung Werbende See = östlicher Wendepunkt, dann über Großgörschen nach Lützen, hier Tourende.
Es werden ca.46 km vom Treffpunkt 2 bis Tourende sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2015)

*Hallo, hier der Teil 1 der heutigen Tour,*
lt. Wettervorhersage für diese Woche war es ja heute der sonnigste Tag in dieser Woche. Deshalb heute auch eine Montagstour, denn ab morgen stürmt und regnet es wieder. Und bei meinem Start um 08:00 Uhr war es auch dann so wie vorhergesagt. Der erste Treffpunkt war für 08:10 Uhr in Merseburg an der ARAL-Tankstelle ausgemacht. Kurz vor Eintreffen am Treffpunkt, auf Höhe Südpark,




bekam ich noch einen Anruf von Ohmtroll, der mir mitteilte, dass er heute auch mitfahren wird. Am Treffpunkt war dann noch Bikermario und den Ohmtroll sahen wir schon sein Bike fertigmachen. So konnte es ohne Umschweife gleich weiter gehen. Der erste kurze Halt wurde am 12. Meridian in Leuna eingelegt. 




Der zieht sich durch den Merseburger Schlosspark bis nach Leuna. Dann ging es aber weiter am östlichen Werkszaun von Leuna weiter bis Spergau. Ein kleiner Schlenker an der Feuerwache und dann weiter auf der Straße Richtung Großkorbetha. Am km 8 verließen wir den Saalekreisgrenze zum Burgenlandkreis. Bei km 8,9 bog ich auf die Bad Dürrenberger Straße nach NO ab und folgte dieser bis Wengelsdorf. Am Ortseingang sind wir dann in einem spitzen Winkel nach Süden auf einen Wirtschaftsweg abgebogen. Es ging vorbei an der Wohnmühle 




bis zu einem Wirtschaftsweg bei km 10.6 der und nach Osten in das Saaletal brachte. 




Hier noch eine kurze Pause am dortigen Insektenhotel mit den drei riesigen Schirmpilzen. 














Ab hier folgten wir den linksseitigen Saaleradweg bis zur Brücke über die Saale bei Kleinkorbetha. 




Das Wetter leicht windig und am Horizont ließ sich schon mal die Sonne ein wenig blicken. 




Wir nahmen die Ausfallstraße nach Süden und bogen bei km 15,4 nach Osten ab. 




Jetzt ging es hügelaufwärts auf die Hochebene am rechten Saaleufer. 




Vor unseren Rädern kreuzten in kurzer Entfernung noch ein paar Fasane unseren Weg und über uns zogen einige Wildgänse am Himmel vorbei.




So bei km 16,8 wurde die BAB 38 nach Süden hin überquert. Am km 17,2 erreichten wir den Rippachradweg und folgten diesen bis zum Treffpunkt 2 an der Brücke über die BAB9. 




Hier erwarteten uns schon Reinhard 1 mit Jürgen und Jürgen. Sie hatten in der Zeit des Wartens auf uns schon erste Cachervorarbeit geleistet und ließen mich natürlich noch suchen. 




Mit wohlgemeinten Hinweisen wie kalt und warm wurde ich zum Ziel geführt. Dann aber setzten wir uns gemeinsam auf dem Rippachradweg nach Osten hin in Bewegung. 










Durch die klare Luft hatten wir von der Höhe heute eine schöne Fernsicht. Nach 20 km erreichten wir Kleingöhren am Rippachradweg gelegen. Folgten aber weiter den Radweg in das Rippachtal 









und gelangten bei km 21,1 in Poserna am östlichen Ortsausgang an. Hierschlug ich einen kleinen Waldweg nach Osten ein, der uns zum warm werden den Hang hochführte.




Oben angekommen ging es auf einen Feldweg weiter nach Osten bis Sössen. 




Ab hier folgten wir jetzt der Straße nach Pobles, wo bis vor Kurzem noch die Welt stehen geblieben schien. Zumindest was das Straßenpflaster aus den 20 ziger Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts anging. Aber hier tut sich was, eine neue Kanalisation wurde verlegt und dabei wird die Hauptstraße gleich mit erneuert, na bitte es tut sich doch was. Den Ort verließen wir nach SW wieder auf einen gut fahrbaren Wirtschaftsweg, 




bogen dann bei km 26,1 genau nach Süden ab und legten kurz vor der L189 eine kurze Pause ein.









Danach folgten wir der L189 genau 1000 Meter nach Osten. Hier kürzte ich ab und wählte die Hypotenuse. Was sich im Nachhinein an der Wegebeschaffenheit als nicht so ganz prickelnd herausstellte.




Aber ich ließ mir natürlich nichts anmerken und fuhr auf den von Schweinen aufgewühlten Weg eisern weiter bis zur Ortschaft Gothewitz. Hier stießen wir wieder auf eine schöne asphaltierte Hauptstraße und folgten dieser durch den Ort nach Osten. In der Ortsmitte verließ ich die Hauptstraße und bog auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, der uns in das Grunaubachtal brachte.










Der Weg führte uns mal recht und mal linksseitig vom Bach nach Osten weiter bis nach südlich von der Ortschaft Wunschlaub. Hier erreichte wir die K2196 bei km 31,4, auf dieser ging es dann weiter nach Süden.




Unterwegs wurde noch das eine und andere Döschen eingesammelt. Am km 33,2 ging es im spitzen Winkel nach NO auf einer Straße am Rande des Tagebaus Profen weiter. Ihren Verlauf folgten wir bis kurz vor dem Absperrzaun zum Tagebau. Jetzt bogen wir auf die alte Zubringerstraße nach Tornau in nördlicher Richtung ab.




Rechts von uns sahen wir die Kampfmittelberäumer über das Feld gehen, 




die die erste Vorarbeit für den künftigen Tagebau machten. Tornau erreichten wir bei km 36,9. Auf einer alten Plattenstraße verließen wir den Ort in Richtung Norden 




und gelangten bei km 38.8 an der L189 an. Deren Verlauf folgten wir nach Norden hin, dabei konnten wir hunderte, wen nicht gar 1000 Wildgänse bei ihrer Rast auf ein Feld beobachten. Die werden wohl alles kahl gefressen haben. Bei km 40,2 verließen wir die L189 wieder und bewegten uns auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten weiter. 




Dieser Weg war mit gefüllten Wasserlöchern reich gesegnet, Bei einigen wusste man nicht so genau wie tief sie wohl sind. Aber auch dieser Weg endete bei km 43,5, am südlichen Ortsausgang von Großgörschen. Schnell noch eine Dose geborgen und dann ging es auf der Straße weiter nach Süden zum Monarchenhügel. 




Hier ein wenig Geschichte.
_(Im Verlauf der Schlacht bei Großgörschen bezogen auf dieser Anhöhe an jenem Tag sowohl der König von Preußen, Friedrich Wilhelm III. als auch der Kaiser von Russland, Alexander I. Stellung und verfolgten von dort aus das Geschehen der Kampfhandlungen. Dies ist zumindest für den Zeitpunkt bei Beginn der Schlacht, gegen 11:30 Uhr überliefert. Das Schlachtfeld lag beiden in nördlicher Richtung vor Augen. Ganz in der Nähe des höchsten Punktes, etwa 200 Meter nordöstlich standen die preußischen Gardeeinheiten unter Generalmajor von Röder, in Front nach Norden. Im Gegensatz zum Aufenthaltsort der gekrönten Häupter bei Güldengossa am 16. Oktober 1813, als der französische Marschall Murat bis auf wenige hundert Meter mit einer Reiterattacke an den Aufenthaltsort heran gekommen war, waren die Monarchen südlich von Großgörschen wahrscheinlich zu keinem Zeitpunkt der Schlacht in ernsthafter Gefahr._
_Quelle Wikipedia)_









Nach dem wir den Monarchenhügel und den Huldigungsstein ausgiebig betrachtet hatten fuhren wir weiter gen Osten zum Werbener See. 




Am See entschloss ich mich zu einer kleinen Kursänderung. Der Wind hatte sich verstärkt und auf dem Rückweg würden wir gegen den Wind fahren. So ging es zurück durch den Ort Werben, dann auf der Hauptstraße weiter nach Norden über Sittel, Thesau nach Hohenlohe. Dort stießen wir bei km 53, auf den Radweg (SKG) nach Eisdorf. 
Hier Ende Teil 1 des Berichtes wegen der 3000 Zeichen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2015)

*Hallo und jetzt der zweite Teil der heutigen Tour.*

Am Werbener See entschloss ich mich zu einer kleinen Kursänderung. Der Wind hatte sich verstärkt und auf dem Rückweg würden wir gegen den Wind fahren. So ging es zurück durch den Ort Werben, 




dann auf der Hauptstraße weiter nach Norden über Sittel, Thesau nach Hohenlohe. Dort stießen wir bei km 53, auf den Radweg Sohle-Kohle-Geschichte (SKG) nach Eisdorf. 










Von Eisdorf wieder auf der Hauptstraße über Kleingörschen 









(Dorfkirche Kleingörschen)
bis zur Kreuzung Rahna und Kaja, bei km 57. Hier dann Tourende mit einem gemeinsamen Abschlussfoto. 




Reinhard 1, Bikermario, sowie Jürgen und Jürgen folgten der Straße weiter nach Westen 




und fuhren über Starsiedel nach WSF zurück. Ohmtroll und ich bogen nach Norden Richtung Lützen ab. Die Straße war eine echte Dämpferteststrecke bis zur Brücke über die BAB 38. Ab Lützen fuhren wir, bei jetzt schon ordentliche Böen von vorn und von der Seite, weiter nach Tollwitz, hier stießen wir auf den Sohle-Kohle-Geschichte-Radweg (SKG)




und folgten diesen bis in den Kurpark von Bad Dürrenberg. Zu Fuß durcheilten wir den Kurpark mit seinem über 636 m Länge und 12 Meter Höhe ist es die längste zusammenhängende erhaltene Gradieranlage in Deutschland überhaupt. 














_(Das Bild zeigt nicht die Realität, wir stiegen ab)_




Nach der kurzen Besichtigung und das Einatmen der Sohle haltigen Luft ging es auf den Saaleradweg zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour.




Am Ende waren es bei mir 85 km und 22 Punkte im WP. Vom Wetter hatte der heutige Tag gepasst, nicht zu kalt und auch nicht zu warm. Wir hatten keine Pannen bei einem Durchschnitt von rund 16 km/h.
Es war wieder mal eine schöne entspannte Tour mit netten Mitfahrern. Euch eine schöne Woche bis demnächst mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.
Hier könnt ihr die Strecke nachverfolgen: http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=dtpogplxfkyoihic&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## ohmtroll (17. November 2015)

So ich möchte mich dann nochmal bei Udo sowie den anderen Mitfahrern für die freundliche Tourgemeinschaft bedanken...

... und meine Knipsungen nicht voenthalten. ich hätte da zb. zwei Merseburger Urgesteine, der eine davon ist ein Meridian:






sowie Pilze in der Saaleaue, auf die keiner Hunger hatte und welche auch nicht sinnlos zertrampelt wurden:






einen Rippachradwanderwegdownhill 






diverse Caches an diversen Bäumen mit diversen Kommentaren an den Cachesucher und -finder Udo:






manche sogar mit erhöhtem Schwierigkeitsgrad (heißt wohl T-Faktor):






(im Hintergrund, leider auch auf anderen meiner Fotos sehr schlecht erkennbare, gefühlte zigtausend Gänse auf dem Rapsfeld, teilweise im An- oder Abfluge begriffen und entprechend miteinander sprechend)

Ein Monarchenhügel mit einem Feldherren (stehend, die Lage erläuternd) :






Und, als ob es eines Beweises bedurft hätte, die Bestätigung der (nichtordnungswidrigen!) Begehung des Kurparkes Bad Dürrenberg, schließlich wollten wir uns ja etwas erholen:






Also dafür daß es ein Montag war...


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2015)

Hallo,
wenn es morgen nicht allzu doll schneit, starte ich um 09:00 Uhr vom Netto-Parkplatz an der B91 Höhe Gerichtsrain zu einer kleinen Tour Richtung Leipzig auf den Elsterradweg.
Wenn jemand mit möchte sollte er sich am Treffpunkt um 09:00 Uhr einfinden.


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn es morgen nicht allzu doll schneit, starte ich um 09:00 Uhr vom Netto-Parkplatz an der B91 Höhe Gerichtsrain zu einer kleinen Tour Richtung Leipzig auf den Elsterradweg.
> Wenn jemand mit möchte sollte er sich am Treffpunkt um 09:00 Uhr einfinden.


Die Tour muss heute leider ausfallen


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2015)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 02.12. kleine Tour zum Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt.
Treffpunkt 1: 09:00 Uhr Merseburg Penny-Parkplatz an der B91
Zwischenstopp um 09:07 Uhr an der ARAL-Tanke an der B91 Merseburg
Treffpunkt 2: Saalewehr 10:00 Uhr Bad Dürrenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
heute fand die schon traditionelle Tour zum Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt statt. 
Wie angekündigt, traf ich mich mit Harti vom Merseburger Radverein um 09:00 Uhr an der B91 in Merseburg auf dem Penny-Parkplatz.




_(Wie zu sehen ist, freut er sich schon auf die heutige Tour)_
Als ich kurz vor 09:00 Uhr eintraf, war Harti schon eingetroffen und drehte seine ersten Aufwärmrunden. Er war ohne Erich gekommen, der hatte am Abend vorher noch bei ihm abgesagt. Wir waren also vollzählig und setzten uns zum kurzen Stopp an der Aral-Tanke in Merseburg in Bewegung. Nach wenigen 100 Metern Fahrt wurden wir von hinten aufgerollt, es war Hallunke, der sich an uns herangesaugt hatte. Nun bei dem zu erwartenden Gegenwind bei der Rückfahrt konnten wir schon jeden Mann gebrauchen. So trafen wir am Zwischenstopp ein und warteten bis 09:07 Uhr. 




Es hätte ja noch jemand an diesen Stopp auf uns warten können. Es kam aber niemand, so fuhren wir bei 10°C und bewölkten Himmel mit Seitenwind über Leuna und Krollwitz auf dem Saaleradweg bis nach Bad Dürrenberg zum Saalewehr. 




_(Hier wird fleißig am Wasserkraftwerk gebaut)_
Hier hatten wir für 10:00 Uhr den zweiten Treffpunkt für die Weißenfelser vorgesehen. Es wollten sich noch Reinhard1 und Jürgen zu uns gesellen. Gegen 09:45 Uhr traf Reinhard1 ohne Jürgen ein, 




der hatte sich bei Reinhard1 abgemeldet gehabt. So waren wir vollzählig und fuhren sogleich Richtung Bahnhof Bad Dürrenberg. Vom Bahnhof folgten wir der Richard-Wagner-Straße, die führt parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie Bad Dürrenberg-Leipzig, nach Osten weiter. Nach einigen Metern war der Asphakt zu Ende und die Straße ging in einem unbefestigten mit Wasserlöchern gespickten Abschnitt über. 










Bei km 14,8 erreichten wir die L184, fuhren ca. 80 Meter auf dieser nach Süden und bogen dann auf einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten ab, der uns in die Ortschaft Rampitz führte. Rampitz durchquerten wir auf der Hauptstraße nach SO bis kurz vor dem Ortsausgang. Hier bogen wir dann bei km 16,4 wieder nach Osten auf eine Nebenstraße ab, 









überquerten dabei die BAB9 und gelangten nach 18,6 km am östlichen Ortsausgang von Nempitz an. Den Wirtschaftsweg nach Kleinlehna nahm ich nicht, der war heute total verschlammt. So fuhren wir also von Nempitz auf der L187 weiter gen SO bis zur B87. Auf dieser dann weiter nach NO bis zum Kulkwitzer See bei Makranstädt, den wir bei km 26 erreichten. Jetzt folgten wir den Radweg am See nach NO weiter bis zur Wasserskianlage. Hier verabschiedete sich Reinhard1 von uns, er hatte einen Hexenschuss und brach hier ab. So waren wir noch drei und folgten den Radweg an der Lützener Straße (B87) bis zum Karl-Heine-Kanal, den wir bei km 32,6 erreichten. Ab hier folgten wir den Radweg am Karl-Heine-Kanal









bis zum Wasserspielplatz am Kanal bei km 33,9. Wir folgten ab hier der Ender Straße bis zur B87 und folgten der B87 bis zum Nordufer der Kleinen Luppe. Dann ging es durch den Clara-Zetkin-Park nach Osten weiter, wo wir bei km 36 die Klinger Brücke über das Elsterflutbett erreichten und auf dem Norduferweg ca, 250 Meter weiter nach Süden fuhren. Dort angekommen wandten wir uns wieder nach NO und fuhren auf den Johannaparkweg weiter durch den Johannapark. Es ging vorbei am Seyffarth Denkmal bis zum Martin-Luther-Ring. Wir folgten den Martin-Luther-Ring wenige Meter nach Norden und bogen dann auf die Straße Thomaskirchhof ab und erreichten nach 100 Metern den Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt.









Hier gab es eine Stärkung in Form einer Rostbratwurst in einem gummiartigen länglichen Brötchen und dazu einen leckeren Kinderpunsch. 









_(Na ja an Selfis müssen wir wohl noch ein wenig arbeiten)_
Auf dem Rad immer 0 Promille, danach ging es wieder retour zum Radweg am Ostufer des Elsterflutbettes. Diesen folgten wir dann weiter nach Norden. Der Wind kam von der Seite, wir waren aber noch gut geschützt durch den Wald am Westufer.









Bei km 45 erreichten wir den Auensee, zugleich auch eine Richtungsänderung nach Westen, aber jetzt mit moderatem Gegenwind. Zu Mittag hin sollte der Wind ja etwas abnehmen, was er wohl auch tat. Bei km 52 verließen wir den Luppedamm und bogen auf die Grundorfer Linie ab.




Es ging durch den Auenwald bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster südlich Wehlitz. 









Dann weiter auf dem Elsterradweg unter der BAB9 hindurch und auf dem Damm weiter bis Lochau. 




Hier trennten wir uns von Hallunke, der über Osendorf und Ammendorf nach Halle zurückfuhr. Da waren wir noch zwei. Wir folgten den Radweg am Westufer des Wallendorfer See bis nach Lopitz und über Meuschau weiter bis zur Saale. Von hier ging es dann noch ein wenig auf dem Saaleradweg weiter bis zum Krankenhaus Merseburg. Dort erreichten wir den Gerichtsrain, den wir nach Westen hin folgten, hier war dann Tourende nach guten 79 km und wenig Wind von vorn auf der Rücktour. Der Weihnachtsmarkt in Leipzig ist, und das ist meine persönliche Meinung, schöner als der hallesche Weihnachtsmarkt. Auf jeden Fall ist er einen Besuch wert.
Pannen gab es keine und gefroren haben wir bei den herrschenden Temperaturen auch nicht. Meinen Mitfahrern wünsche ich eine schöne Adventszeit, mir hat es wieder Spaß gemacht, mit euch eine Tour zu fahren.
Bis demnächst zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.
Hier die Strecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=lytfmuoaqaantwli&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## hallunke (2. Dezember 2015)

Drei Anmerkungen noch zu dieser schönen Tour:
1. Entschuldigung an Reinhard, den ich am Kulkwitzer See fast vom Rad geschubst hatte, nachdem mir eine Handvoll Fliegen, Mücken oder was auch immer in den Hals geflogen waren.
2. Mir hat es auch gefallen und gefroren wurde nicht.
3. Gab es doch noch eine Panne, 100m nach Lochau gab mein Schlauch auf, also wurde schnell noch ein Schlauch gewechselt:











hier sieht man schön, wie sich die Farbe des Rades langsam verändert - quasi wie Pulverbeschichten.
Na und noch paar Eindrücke von mir:
















Udo vorneweg
















und noch eine vierte Bemerkung, der Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt ist wirklich viel schöner als der in Halle (meine Frau war neidisch).

viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2015)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...
> und noch eine vierte Bemerkung, der Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt ist wirklich viel schöner als der in Halle (meine Frau war neidisch).
> viele Grüße
> Andreas (hallunke)


Ja Andreas, dann ab in die S5 und in 30 Minuten bist du mit deiner Gattin in Leiozig.
Nun, mit den Schläuchen ist es immer so eine Sache, meistens trifft es wohl das Hinterrad und immer dann wenn man schnell nach Hause will.


----------



## hallunke (3. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt, der Weihnachtsmarkt hat ja jetzt sogar direkten Bahnanschluss, die S-Bahn hält genau drunter...


----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
am Dienstag, den 08.12. werde ich eine kleine GC-Tour ab WSF starten.
Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr Weißenfels Marktplatz Brunnen.
Grobe Richtung: WSF- Langendorf- Mägdegrab- Nessa- Teuchern- Rippachradweg- HHM- Wählitz- Granschütz-WSF/Merseburg
Wie gehabt, wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er am Treffpunkt sein


----------



## hallunke (6. Dezember 2015)

Fährst Du mit dem Zug nach Weißenfels?


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2015)

hallunke schrieb:


> Fährst Du mit dem Zug nach Weißenfels?


Ja, um 08:36 Uhr von Merseburg aus. Zurück aber mit dem Rad bis Merseburg, das werden dann auch so gute 76 km.


----------



## hallunke (7. Dezember 2015)

Ok, ev. sitze ich da schon im Zug. Bei mir hat sich am Nachmittag noch ein Termin eingeschlichen, doch bis 16:30 Uhr sollte ich doch in Halle zurück sein?


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2015)

hallunke schrieb:


> Ok, ev. sitze ich da schon im Zug. Bei mir hat sich am Nachmittag noch ein Termin eingeschlichen, doch bis 16:30 Uhr sollte ich doch in Halle zurück sein?


Klar doch, ich will zum Kaffetrinken wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
heute war ja wieder der schönste Tag in dieser Woche und so haben Reinhard1, Hallunke, Bikermario und ich eine GC Runde ab Weißenfels durchgeführt. Ich hatte am Vormittag noch einen Termin, so konnte ich zum Treffpunkt in Weißenfels nur mit dem Zug anreisen, in dem auch Hallunke von Halle aus schon im Waggon war. 
Der Zug hatte bei Ankunft einige Minuten Verspätung, sodass der Start erst um 09:10 Uhr erfolgen konnte. Bikermario und Reinhard1 erwarteten uns schon. 





_(Reinhard1 liebt die Kälte nicht so sehr)_
Reinhard1 führte uns durch die Innenstadt bis zum Radweg am Greißlaubach Höhe Hotel „Güldene Berge“. Auf dem Radweg




 ging es dann weiter, vorbei am Stadtbad, bis nach Untergreißlau.









 Ab hier dann auf der Hauptstraße bis zum Ortseingang von Kößlitz-Wiedebach. Hier bogen wir dann nach Süden ab und fuhren schnurgerade auf der Straße weiter nach Süden. Der Weg ging dann in einen Wirtschaftsweg über, den wir bis zum Ende fuhren.
Da ich ja immer schon mal das Mägdegrab aufsuchen wollte und es seit 1995 immer nur beim Vorsatz blieb, habe ich meine Mitfahrer heute hierher geführt. 




_(__folgende Geschichte erzählt man sich: Einst saß hier an einem Sommerabend ein Schäfer und achtete nicht auf das, was um ihn her vor sich ging. So bemerkte er auch nicht, wie sich Mägde von einem heimfahrenden Erntewagen zu ihm schlichen. Die waren böse auf den Schäfer, weil er beim letzten Tanz ihre Untugend mit schelmischen Worten gegeisselt hatte. Sie überfielen den nichtsahnenden Schäfer rücklings, warfen ihn nieder und kitzelten ihn so lange, bis er tot liegenblieb. Man ergriff die bösen Mägde bald. An der Stelle, wo sie den Schäfer totgekitzelt hatten, grub man ein Grab und stieß die Mörderinnen lebendig hinein. Ehe man es zuschaufelte, warf man noch Haufen von dornigem Reisig hinein. So bekamen die Mägde ihre Strafe für die schändliche Tat. Der Hügel wird seitdem das Mägdegrab genannt. So sehr man sich am Tage über diese schöne Stelle in der Landschaft freut, bei Nacht geht man nicht gern vorbei, weil es dort nicht geheuer sein soll.)_
Ich ließ meine Mitfahrer am Weg zurück und bewegte mich in einer Fahrspur auf dem Rapsfeld zum Hügel. 




Nach der Besichtigung fuhr ich auf dem Feld nach Westen weiter, meine Begleiter fuhren auf dem Weg zurück und bewegten sich auf der Salzstraße nach Süden bis zu meinem Standpunkt. Da ich schneller die Salzstraße erreicht hatte, konnte ich schon einmal eine Grobreinigung am Bike vornehmen.




 Wir fuhren dann gemeinsam weiter nach Süden, wo wir bei km 8,9 nach osten abbogen, die BAB09 überquerten und dann in Obernessa einrollten. Mein Weg führte mich dann zur Nessaquelle. Ist ein unscheinbarer Steinquader. 









Nach der Besichtigung ging es vorbei am Bahnhof Teuchern und weiter durch den Ort bis Gröben. Hier wählte ich für die Weiterfahrt den Rippachradweg, den wir dann mit Unterbrechungen bis Zembschen folgten. 









Hohenmölsen tangierten wir an der Westseite und fuhren weiter bis zum alten Bahnhof Hohenmölsen. Vorbei am Bahnhof nach Norden bis zum Ortsrand von Wählitz. Hier bogen wir dann nach NW hin ab und bewegten uns auf der K2200 bis zum Auensee nach Granschütz. Am See fuhren wir im Uhrzeigersinn bis zum Nordufer, hier dann eine kurze Mittagspause mit Gruppenfoto. 























 Nach der Pause folgten wir den Rundweg weiter, bis wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg stießen, der uns schnurgerade nach Norden, wieder über die BAB09 




bis in die Ortschaft Lösau führte. Hier verabschiedete sich dann Reinhard1, er fuhr nach WSF zurück. Auf der Hauptstraße dann runter in das Saaletal bis Dehlitz. Ab hier dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis nach Kleinkorbetha.














 Bikermario machte Tempo und wurde bei Eintreffen in Kleinkorbetha von Hallunke und mir nicht mehr gesehen. Wir beide überquerten hier die Saale und fuhren auf der linken Saaleseite bis nach Wengelsdorf weiter. Auf der alten Wengelsdorfer Straße 









ging es weiter nach NW und Westen, bis wir auf die L182 stießen. Auf dieser dann vorbei an der Raffinerie bis nach Leuna und Merseburg zurück. In der halleschen Straße, Höhe Gerichtsrain verabschiedete ich mich von Hallunke, der die letzten 15 km bis Halle allein weiterfahren musste. 
Ich dann gleich weiter bis zur Tanke, wo dann der Kärcher viel zu tun hatte.
Nach guten 57 km war dann für mich die Tour beendet. Das Wetter war ja super heute. Pannen gab es auch keine. Es hat eben wieder alles gepasst.
Mal sehen wir das Wetter in der kommenden Woche wird, werde dann rechtzeitig eine Tour anbieten.
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=rockrbwfrfbzsfua&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (9. Dezember 2015)

Eine schöne Runde hast Du gestern wieder mal rausgesucht. Vor allem erstaunlich, wie lange man diesjahr in den "Winter" hineinradeln kann, ohne ernsthaft frieren zu müssen. Ein paar Ergänzungen noch von mir:





Was Udo so alles im Wald findet...





so ein Wetter 1





und immer rein ins Vergnügen





Nessaquelle ("N" nachgearbeitet)





Bahnhof Teuchern (hat auch schon bessere Tage erlebt)





so ein Wetter 2





Kette richten





Sichtachse in Spergau

Eine schöne Restwoche noch
wünscht Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
morgen am 15.12. kleine GC -Tour durch die Auen von Weißer Elster und Luppe.
Treffpunkt 08:55 Uhr Nettoparkplatz Kreuzung B91/ Gerichtsrain.


----------



## kalihalde (14. Dezember 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> morgen am 15.12. kleine GC -Tour durch die Auen von Weißer Elster und Luppe.
> Treffpunkt 08:55 Uhr Nettoparkplatz Kreuzung B91/ Gerichtsrain.



Die Richtung ist vielleicht gerade nicht so günstig 

http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...iche-vom-moerder-im-auwald-43792720.bild.html


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
heute traf ich mich mit meinen zwei Merseburger Mitfahrer, Harti und Erich, zu einer GC-Auenwaldtour an Luppe und Weißer Elster.
Punkt 09:00 Uhr starten wir in Merseburg 




und fuhren über Schkopau zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale. Von dort dann weiter in Richtung Kollenbey














_(Hier, an der Eisenbahnbrücke am Damm der Weißen Elster, mussten wir schonmal schieben)_
 und auf dem Damm der Steinlache und Weißen Elster bis nach Lochau zum Radweg an der Weißen Elster.
Das Wetter meinte es gut mit uns, es war nicht zu kalt und die Sonne versuchte immer mal, durch die Wolkendecke durchzuschauen.




 Auf dem Damm fuhren wir gen Osten und unterquerten nach guten 20,2 km die BAB 9. Jetzt schlug ich die Nordrichtung in die Ortschaft Wehlitz ein. Wir umrundeten das MMC (Mitteldeutsche Modecentrum) und fuhren am Ostrand des Geländes nach Süden bis zur Weißen Elster weiter. Laut Karte sollte dort eigentlich ein Übergang über die Weiße Elster sein. Aber es gab leider kein Herankommen an den Fluß, alles durch Grundstücke verbaut. So entschloss ich mich auf der Merseburger Straße nach Osten bis Schkeuditz weiter zufahren. Bei km 26 erreichten wir auf der B186 einen Treppenabgang, 




_(Die Treppenabfahrt wollten wir heute nicht machen, nicht das wir das nicht können, es war nur zu glatt)_




der uns nach Süden zum sogenannten Quellenborn führte. Wie uns ein Einheimischer verriet, ist das Wasser aus dieser Quelle wohl zertifiziert und sei durchaus zum Trinken geeignet. Wir probierten es doch lieber nicht aus und folgten lieber den Weg weiter nach Süden auf dem Radweg auf der Dammkrone zur Weißen Elster.









 Die Weiße Elster wurde auf einer neuen, noch im Bau befindlichen Brücke überquert. Bei km 27,2 stießen wir dann in der Elster-Luppeaue auf die Maßlauer-Linie. 




_(Vorher aber eine kurze Pause)_
Auf der ging es bis zum Waldrand nach Osten weiter. Hier hatten wir eine Begegnung mit einer doch sehr großen Schafherde und dem Schäfer mit seinen Schafpudeln. 









Meine Frage an Harti, ob er die Anzahl der Schafe schätzen könne, beantwortet er kurz und zackig mit 950 Tieren. Der Schäfer staunte nicht schlecht, es waren wirklich über 900 Schafe auf der Weide. Wir ließen die Schafe weiter grasen und fuhren weiter nach Osten, überquerten dabei die B186 und setzten die Fahrt auf einen Waldweg durch den Auenwald 




Richtung Herrenholz weiter fort. Bei km 28,7 überquerten wir die Weiße Elster wieder auf einer überdachten Holzbrücke














 und trafen danach auf die Leipziger Straße in Schkeuditz. Deren Verlauf folgten wir einen guten km und bogen dann auf den Weg „Am Bornberg“ und „Storchennest“ nach SO ab. Überquerten an deren Ende zum wiederholten Mal die Weiße Elster. 









Nach wenigen 100 Metern auf einen Wiesenweg trafen wir wieder auf den Elsterradweg. Auf demRadweg bis zum km 32 weiter nach Osten, hier überquerten wir dann die „Neue Luppe“ und fuhren auf dieser Straße (Am Pfingstanger) bis zum Abzweig Schlobachshof. Auf dem dortigen Wanderweg ging es wieder zum Luppedamm gen Westen weiter.




 Bei km 35,7 verließen wir den Dammweg und fuhren auf der Straße weiter nach Westen. Über Kleinliebenau und Horburg-Maßlau gelangten wir dann nach Zweimen, wo wir am Westausgang des Ortes den Radweg Salzstraße folgten. 









Es ging vorbei am Südufer vom Raßnitzer See bis zum Abzweig Parkplatz Wallendorfer Strand. Hier bogen wir zum Radweg, der an der B181 entlang führt ab. Auf dem Radweg fuhren wir dann zügig bis zur „Alten Fasanerie“ Meuschau, besichtigten hier noch die Alte restaurierte Brücke über den Alten Saalearm 










und fuhren dann weiter zum Saaleradweg, den wir bis zum Gerichtsrain in Merseburg folgten. An der Tankstelle, am Mersecenter, gab es dann noch eine Kärcherwäsche für die Räder von Harti und von mir. Hier dann Tourende nach guten 60 km auf trockenen und etwas weniger trockenen Wegen durch die Auen.
Die Tour war wieder super, heute auch auf neuen unbekannten Wegen.
Die Strecke findet ihr hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=zwralabyugcnudlp&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag traf ich mich mit Harti zu einer Knackwursttour nach Teutschenthal und dann weiter nördlich der B80. Um 09:00 Uhr war Start bei Sonnenschein. Auf dem Schwarzeicheradweg ging es bis nach Bad Lauchstädt. Hier bog ich dann auf die Ortsverbindungsstraße Bad Lauchstädt-Teutschenthal ab. In Eisdorf am Globusmarkt angekommen haben wir den mannsfelder Verkaufswagen aufgesucht. Danach überquerten wir die B80 und fuhren in Richtung Bennstedt weiter. Eigentlich wollten wir ja Richtung Kerner See, entschlossen uns aber durch die Dölauer Heide zu fahren. So bogen wir westlich vom alten Bahnhof Bennstedt am Schlauchenberg ab und fuhren nach Norden auf einen Plattenweg weiter.









Von hier oben hat man einen schönen Ausblick auf den salzigen See und über das Tal der Salza. Am Ende des Weges gelangten wir in Köllme an. Wir fuhren dann auf der Michaelisstraße nach Norden weiter, bis kurz vor dem Ortseingang von Benkendorf. Hier bog ich dann auf den Plattenweg nach Lieskau Richtung Osten ab. 




Er ist zwar für den Verkehr gesperrt, wir kamen uns aber vor, als ob wir auf einer Bundesstraße fahren würden. Es herrschte hier ein reger PKW-Verkehr. Am westlichen Ortseingang von Lieskau bog ich auf die Straße „Am Kalkofen“ ab und folgte dieser nach Norden. Der Weg ging dann über in einem Wanderweg 














und führe uns an einen mit Wasser befüllten ehemaligen Steinbruch, von denen es ja hier in der Gegend etliche gibt. Es ging schon ganz schön steil nach unten und für einen höhenängstlichen wie mich war es schon etwas grenzwertig gewesen in den Steinbruch zu blicken. Von dort fuhren wir weiter zum Blutstein, der befindet sich nördlich von Lieskau an der Salzmünder Straße. 




Die Inschrift ist schwer zu entziffern, weil schon stark verwittert. Von dort fuhren wir auf dem Radweg an der L159 weiter nach SO, vorbei am großem Tonloch bis zum Heidebahnhof. Hier dann eine kleine Pause,




bevor wir uns auf den Rückweg durch die Dölauer Heide machten. Nach der Stärkung sind wir schnurgerade durch die Dölauer Heide bis zum Nordufer des Heidesees weiter gefahren. Die B80 wurde dann wieder überquert. Weiter ging es bis zum nördlichen Ortsrand von Zscherben, hier hoelten wir uns am östlichen Ortsrand und fuhren am Rand nach Süden weiter. Ab hier war dann unsere weitere Richtung SO, so rollten wir dann wenig später in Beuchlitz ein. Auf der Hauptstraße dann nach Süden weiter bis zur historischen Wassermühle Holleben.















Nach der äußeren Besichtigung der Mühle und des Mühlgrabens setzten wir unsere Fahrt bis zur Tanke in Rattmannsdorf weiter fort. Hier genehmigten wir uns noch einen großen Kaffee.




Leider kann man an der Schleuse Planena die Saale noch nicht überqueren, so mussten wir also weiter Richtung Korbetha die Straße benutzen. Von Korbetha ging es dann auf dem Radweg an der B91 bis nach Merseburg zurück. Am Ende waren es dann wieder so um die 62 km und 16 Punkte im WP, aber dieses Mal ohne Schlammabschnitte. Harti hat es aber gefreut mit sauberen Bike zu Hause angekommen zu sein.
Nächste Woche ist ja die Wintersonnenwende. Mal schauen was die Wettervorhersage sagt, bei wenig Wolken werde ich am 21.12. zum Geschiebegarten am Geiseltalsee (Campinkplatz Stöbnitz) starten und mir den Schatten der Sonne bei genau 12:00 Uhr, der dann auf die Kante eines Windkanters - eines vollständig von Wind und Sand gestalteten Steins - trifft, ansehen.
Werde hier dann noch die Startzeit und den Trefpunkt veröffentlichen, falls jemand mit möchte.


----------



## hallunke (17. Dezember 2015)

Sacht mal, das ist ja wohl Gedankenübertragung:
Dienstag hatte ich vor der Arbeit noch etwas Zeit und bin also durch die Saaleaue geradelt, in Beesen runter Richtung Planena. Dort wollte ich sehen was die Baustelle an der Saalebrücke macht, bzw. wenn es geklappt hätte war der Plan weiter zu der Hollebener Wassermühle und die Aue bei Angersdorf zurück zu fahren. (im Prinzip Teile Deiner Tour anders rum)
Hat aber nicht geklappt, die Brücke ist immer noch eine Totalbaustelle. Da nun die Zeit knapp wurde musste ich improvisieren und war dann nicht mehr an der Mühle.
Gedankenübertragung 2:
In einem Deiner Einträge habe ich gelesen, dass Du am Sonntag etliche Minuten im Pestalozzipark verbracht hast. Da hättest Du ja fast bei mir klingeln können - warst Du am Ende bei Fußballspiel HFC - Energie Cottbus?
Fragen über Fragen und
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2015)

hallunke schrieb:


> .......
> In einem Deiner Einträge habe ich gelesen, dass Du am Sonntag etliche Minuten im Pestalozzipark verbracht hast. Da hättest Du ja fast bei mir klingeln können - warst Du am Ende bei Fußballspiel HFC - Energie Cottbus?
> Fragen über Fragen und
> viele Grüße
> Andreas (hallunke)


Nein ich war nicht beim HFC-Spiel, ich war zum GC im Park unterwegs.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
am 21.12. ist es wieder soweit, die Tage werden wieder länger.
Da ich aber nicht so früh aufstehen will um um 08:14 Uhr den Sonnenaufgang in der Kreisgrabenanlage Goseck zu bewundern, 
werde ich mir das Schauspiel um 12:00 Uhr am Geschiebegarten in Stöbnitz auf der Halbinsel am Campingpark ansehen.
Dort erreicht der Schatten des großen Hinkelsteines Punkt 12:00 Uhr genau auf die Kante eines Windkanters - eines vollständig von Wind und Sand gestalteten Steins.
Diese beiden Steine wurden beim Bau des Geschiebegartens exakt für dieses Ereignis ausgerichtet, was die wenigsten wissen.
Hoffen wir mal auf Sonne.
Ich werde um 10:10 Uhr am Hafen des Großkaynaer Sees eintreffen und dann weiter zur Halbinsel fahren.
Um 09:20 Uhr werde ich vom Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg zum Treffpunkt Großkaynaer See Hafen aufbrechen.
Wenn also jemand das Schauspiel ebenfalls sehen will sollte er um 10:10 Uhr am Treffpunkt, oder um 09:20 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark sein.


----------



## hallunke (18. Dezember 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... ich war zum GC im Park unterwegs.


aha, gibt es die Dinger in dem Park auch?
vG + schönen 4.Advent wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)
PS: 21.12 überlege ich mal, kann´s aber noch nicht fix sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Udo, jetzt definitiv: Bei mir klappt es morgen nicht, muss beim Optiker eine neue Brille besorgen, schade!
Viele Grüße + schöne Tour wünscht
Andreas (


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
heute ging es zur Wintersonnenwende an den Geschiebegarten auf der Halbinsel des Geiseltalsees. Eigentlich wollten wir um 09:20 Uhr starten, aber da regnete es noch sehr stark. Und da ja einige abgesagt hatten, einigte ich mich mit Harti auf Start 10:30 Uhr.
Er war pünktlich zur Stelle, es hatte mittlerweile aufgehört zu regnen, so konnten wir dann gemeinsam zur Heerstraße fahren und auf dieser dann über die Klobikauer Halde bis nach Stöbnitz zum Geschiebepark.




_(Am Horizont sahen wir schon wie die Sonne lachte, wir hatten Hoffnung das es klappt)_









_(Der Weg über die Klobikauer Halde war schön schlammig)_
 Die Wolkendecke war mittlerweile auch ein wenig aufgerissen und die Sonne versuchte, durch die Wolken durchzukommen.




Um Punkt 12:00 Uhr sollte der Schatten vom Zentralstein (auch Hinkelstein genannt) den Windkanter erreichen. Diese beiden Steine wurden beim Bau des Geschiebegartens exakt für dieses Ereignis ausgerichtet, was die wenigsten wissen.
Aber um 12:00 Uhr keine Sonne mehr, so mussten wir unsere eigene Sonne aktivieren und ein wenig Hilfestellung leisten. 




_(Der Schatten ist aber deutlich zu sehen)_
_



_

_



_
_(Windkanter-Zentralstein-Sonne)_
_



_
_Wir zwei vor dem Zentralstein)_
Nach dem wir den Schatten erblickt hatten fuhren wir weiter auf den Rundweg, vorbei an der Marina Mücheln und dem Irrgarten Wildpferd am See. Jetzt war es mittlerweile 13:00 Uhr und die Sonne brach mit voller Kraft durch die Wolken, 









aber für uns leider etwas zu spät. Auf dem Rundweg und der Umleitung ging es dann zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour.
War eine schöne Runde mit sehr starken Wind von vorn bis zum Westufer des Geiseltalsees, dafür hatten wir aber auf dem Rückweg schönen Rückenwind.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
am 31.12. ist es wieder soweit
*Jahresabschlusstour des White-Rock-Tourenteams und Team White Rock WSF *
WSF- Saaleradweg-Groß.- und Kleinkorbetha- Kleingöhren-Rippachradweg. Poserna- Nellschütz
Länge der Strecke: ca. 25 km
_ Schwierigkeit: leicht
Kondition: leicht
Tempo: Durchschnitt 15 km/h
*Treffpunkt:*
Marktplatz Weißenfels
*Start:*  10:00 Uhr
Am Zielort gibt es wieder Erbsensuppe, Pfannkuchen, Fettschnitten, Getränke
 Erwachsener: 5,-€
Kinder: 2,- €_
*Ich werde von Merseburg mit dem Rad anreisen.
Treffpunkt1: Merseburg B91 Pennymarkt Parkplatz Abfahrt 08:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt2: Aral-Tankstelle an der B91 08:38 Uhr*_*
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er an den Treffpunkten sein.*_


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
heute fand die vorweihnachtliche Tour an Reide und Kabelske mit Harti statt. Der Start war um 09:05 Uhr in Merseburg am Gerichtsrain. Von dort auf dem Radweg nach Schkopau bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale. Nach der Saaleüberquerung bogen wir Richtung Kollenbey ab. Auf den dortigen Auenwiesen konnten wir einige Silberreiher bewundern, die auf Futtersuche waren. Weiter ging es auf dem Damm der Steinlache und Weißen Elster 















_(Marscherleichterung, es wurde warm)_
bis nach Lochau. Ab Lochau fuhren wir heute mal auf dem Radweg an der L167 bis nach Dieskau. Die Ortschaft wurde am östlichen Ortsrand auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden hin umfahren. Nach dem Überqueren der B6 rollten









wir in Zwintschöna ein. In Höhe der Kleingartenanlage „Im Wiesengrund Kanena“ bogen wir nach Westen ab und besuchten den Zusammenfluss von Kabelske und Reide, am östlichen Ortseingang von Kanena. Wie uns ein Einheimischer Biker verriet, ist an dem im Kabelsketal öfter mal auftretenden Hochwasser nicht die Reide, sondern die Kabelske schuld. 
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/v...TN52RBOTyo6an9DWavrDEHXN-U3ZeoNA=w800-h600-no





_(Links die Reide, rechts die Kabelske)_




_(Hier fließt die Reide weiter Richtung Süden Weiße Elster)_
Nachdem wir unser Wissen ein wenig vervollständig hatten, ging es wieder zurück zur L167 und auf dieser weiter nach Norden. Nachdem wir den südlichen Ortsrand von Reideburg erreicht hatten, bog ich nach Westen ab und folgte einen kleinen Trail, 




entlang eines Baches, bis nach Buschdorf. Auf diesem Weg wurde die Reide noch einmal überquert. In Buschdorf besichtigten wir die Kirche St. Nikolaus. 




Von Buschdorf ging es dann auf dem Reideradweg nach Norden weiter, 














_(Harti zeigt mir die Richtung zum nächsten GC)_
bis wir den nordöstlichen Ortsrand von Reideburg erreicht hatten. Hier überquerten wir wieder die Reide und folgten jetzt den Verlauf der äußeren Diemitzer Straße nach Westen. 
Beim Erreichen der Ortschaft Dautzsch bogen wir nach Norden ab und folgten der den Rebenweg und den Hanfweg nach Westen bis zum kleinen Dautzschberg. Hier bogen wir nach Norden ab bis kurz vor dem Tunnel der Halle-Sorauer Eisenbahn. Hier entschloss ich mich auf der Berliner Straße nach Westen weiter zufahren. Kurz vor der Berliner Brücke in Halle bog ich nach Süden in die Grenzstraße ab und folgte dieser südlich der Kleingartenanlage Kanenaer Weg. Am Südrand dann auf einen Feldweg weiter nach Westen bis zum Kanenaer Weg und auf diesem nach Süden weiter. Am Eisenbahntunnel endete unsere Fahrt abrupt, Baustelle kein Durchkommen durch den Tunnel. Also einen Weg gesucht und gefunden mit Holztreppenüberwindung.














Ein Stück auf der Europachaussee durch den Tunnel und dann auf dem Radweg an der B6 nach Norden weiter bis zum Radweg durch den ehemaligen Thüringer Bahnhof. Hier stießen wir dann auf den Hafenbahnradweg und folgten diesen bis zur Max-Lademann-Straße. Ab hier ging es dann wieder nach Süden durch den Pestalozzipark weiter. Dann entlang der Freyburger Straße nach Süden. Wir trafen auf die Karlsruher Allee und folgten dieser und der Georgi-Dimitroff-Straße nach Osten bis zur B91. Auf dem Radweg an der B91 ging es dann zum Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour zurück.
Nach 52 km war dann Tourende unserer sehr entspannten vorweihnachtlichen GC-Tour.
 *Ich wünsche allen Bikerinen und Bikern ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Bikerstart im neue Jahr.*​
Die nächste und letzte Tour in 2015 Tour, am 31.12. Silvestertour in Weißenfels.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
ich wünsche allen ein gesundes neues Bikerjahr 2016.
Heute die erste MTB Schneetour gemacht, war aber sehr kurz von der Polizei zum Zweiradmechaniker.


----------



## Flyerchen (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo Udo,

also war es dein Fahrrad das laut Zeitung geklaut wurde. Es freut mich, dass der Dieb sich damit letzten Endes gezeigt hat und dein Fahrrad so wieder gefunden wurde. Hoffentlich bekommt der Langfinger eine empfindliche Strafe, damit er nie wieder Fahrräder klaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (4. Januar 2016)

... btw. LSA ist wieder mal im Spitzenfeld 






Hoffe, Du konntest mit Deinem Eigentum die Polizei verlassen.

Alles Gute wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag schnell eine kleine Aufwärmrunde auf dem Rüsterweg Richtung Wallendorf unternommen.

 



 
Auf dem Weg zur Saale noch einige, sich den Bauch vollschlagende, Silberreiher beobachtet. 


 
Immer wenn ich angehalten habe flogen sie ein paar Meter weiter, wenn ich fuhr blieben sie am Ort. Dann bei Leuna über Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale zum Plastikpark weiter. Den Park noch besichtigt, wo ich noch einen alten Bekannten aus der Vergangenheit begegnet bin.


 



 
An solche Stiefel kann ich mich noch sehr gut erinnern, die waren aber noch mit Nägel und Eisen beschlagen.


 
Nach der Besichtigung ging es auf kürzesten Weg zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
gestern, am Nachmittag, habe ich mit Harti mal eine kleine Aufwärmrunde durchgeführt. Die Minusgrade waren erträglich auf unserer 2 stündigen Tour. Von Merseburg ging es Richtung Wallendorf. Ab Abzweig Friesensdorf bogen wir zum Floßgraben ab und folgten den Floßgraben nach Süden. Dort wo der Saale-Elster-Kanal die L184 mal queren sollte sind wir dann, am Südufer des Kanals, nach Osten weiter gefahren. Unser Ziel war die alte Brücke, über den noch nicht fertiggestellten Abschnitt des Kanals, am östlichen Ende der ehemaligen Kiegrube, die jetzt mit Wasser gefüllt ist. Aber von der Eisenträgerbrücke keine Spur mehr, die wurde vor Jahren abgebaut, wie uns ein Eingeborener, der mit seinem Auto diese Trasse als Abkürzung nahm, berichtete. So kehrten wir wieder um und fuhren über Wüsteneutzsch nach Kreypau. Von Kreypau bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Rössen wurde ein neuer Asphaltweg im Zuge des Hochwasserschutzes angelegt, den wir unter unserer Reifen nahmen. Weiter ging es über die Brücke auf das rechte Saaleufer, wo wir dann den Radweg Richtung Merseburg folgten.



Gleich hinter Rössen ruhte sich ein Comeran auf eine Ast im Saalewasser aus.







Nach guten 2 Stunden trafen wir wieder am Startort ein, wo ich mir dann eine schöne heiße Dusche gönnte.
Den Start für den heutigen Tag haben wir, wegen der heute früh herschenden Minustemperatur, auf 12:20 Uhr verlegt.
Mal sehen wo es uns hinführen wird, wird dann am Startpunkt kurzfristig festgelegt, sind ja nur noch gute -4°C.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
es war noch ganz schön frisch, als ich mich mit Harti und Erich am Kreisel Airpark Merseburg zur nachmittaglichen Tour traf..
Wir entschieden uns für eine Runde durch die Auen von Luppe. 
Also auf den Gerichtsrain wieder in Richtung Saaleradweg gefahren. An der Saale bis zur Neumarktbrücke, mit einem schönen klaren Blick auf Schloss und Dom.


 




Hinter der Brücke bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren am Schleusenkanal weiter bis Meuschau. Von Meuschau dann weiter nach Osten bis zum Ortseingang von Lössen. Da die Brücke über die Luppe gesperrt ist, bogen wir nach Süden ab zum Rüsternweg.
  
Auf diesen dann weiter durch Löpitz bis nach Tragarth. Hier weiter auf den begleitenden Radweg an der B181 bis zum Abzweig Friedensdorf.
Auf der "Gebrüder von Wedel Straße" nach Süden durch Friedensdorf weiter. Ca. 200 Meter nach dem südlichen Ortsausgang führt ein Wirtschaftsweg nach SO bis zur L184. Dann folgten wir den Verlauf der L184 bis zum nicht fertiggestellten Teil des Saale-Elster-Kanals. Auf der Ostseite des Kanals sind wir dann auf dem dortigen Wirtschaftsweg  1,4 km nach Osten weiter bis zum Abzweig nach Zöschen. Zuvor wurde noch schnell eine Dose eingesammelt, muss man ja bei so einer Tour verbinden, wenn sie am Wegesrand liegt.
Rechts und links vom Weg nach Zöschen befinden sich großflächige Rapsfelder. Hier ließen sich so ungefähr 52 bis 60 Schwäne und knapp an die 15 Rehe die Blätter schmecken.


 
Wir trafen dann im Ortskern von Zöschen ein, überquerten wieder die B181 und fuhren weiter nach Norden in die Auen von Luppe. Dort stießen wir auf den Salzradweg, den wir dann nach Westen zum Südufer des Raßnitzer Sees folgten. Auch hier hatten es sich auch so an die 50 Schwäne gemütlich gemacht.


 
_(Südufer Raßnitzer See)_
Schnell noch ein kleines Tourteilnehmerfoto, bevor es weiter auf dem Radweg zum Wallendorfer See ging.


 
Nach guten 32 km trafen wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt der Tour ein. Zurück hatten wir den eisigen SW-Wind von vorn, den ich auch in den Fingerspitzen fühlte, trotz Winterhandschuhe. Es war aber trotzdem eine schöne kalte Tour bei Sonne pur.
Mal sehen wie das Wetter am Freitag wird. Da werde ich nach Lobitzsch zur Saalefähre, die ehemals nach Leißling übersetzte, fahren. Die Fähre gibt es ja nicht mehr, aber auf der Lobitzscher Seite ist um 13:00 Uhr der Spatenstich für die neue Brücke, über die Saale mit Erbsensuppe und Glühwein.


----------



## GTdanni (19. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte was von Freibier auf Lobitzscher Seite gelesen... obwohl viel zu kalt. 
Ich muss leider arbeiten sonst wär ich mitgekommen, die Brücke ist zwar für uns Radfahrer eher weniger wichtig da ja in WSF bzw an der Henne eine ist aber sie entlastet die beiden Brücken etwas. 
Aber vorallem zum Wandern find ich die Brücke sehr gut, so kann man mit dem Zug bis Leissling und dann dort bequem auf die Gosecker Seite. 
Ich freu mich schon drauf. 

Cu Danni


----------



## HorstBond (20. Januar 2016)

GTdanni schrieb:


> ... vorallem zum Wandern find ich die Brücke sehr gut, so kann man mit dem Zug bis Leissling und dann dort bequem auf die Gosecker Seite...



Das wäre mit der Fähre (zumindest im Sommer) auch möglich gewesen. Also ich bin von der Sinnhaftigkeit der Brücke noch nicht ganz überzeugt. Wenn sie da ist werde ich sie auch nutzen, klar. Aber 2,5 Mio€, ich weiß nicht so recht. Scheint mir eher ein Prestige-Projekt zu sein.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2016)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Das wäre mit der Fähre (zumindest im Sommer) auch möglich gewesen. Also ich bin von der Sinnhaftigkeit der Brücke noch nicht ganz überzeugt. Wenn sie da ist werde ich sie auch nutzen, klar. Aber 2,5 Mio€, ich weiß nicht so recht. Scheint mir eher ein Prestige-Projekt zu sein.


Ja für die Brücke gibt es Fördermittel und somit einen Übergang über die Saale. Für die Fähre gibt es nichts und somit leider auch keinen Übergang mehr.


----------



## HorstBond (20. Januar 2016)

Mit dem Geld was beide anliegenden Gemeinden und Weißenfels dazu geben hätte man die Fähre sicher noch eine ganze Weile betreiben können. Die Vergabe von Fördergeldern kann ich auch nicht immer nachvollziehen. Wenn eine Verbindung über die Saale touristisch und/oder wirschaftlich so notwendig ist warum konnte dann nicht das Bestehende (sprich die Fähre) gefördert bzw. ausgebaut werden? Ebenso find ich es merkwürdig dass die Brücke (als Verbindung zwischen Saale*radweg* und Himmelsscheiben*radweg* beworben) ausdrücklich als Gehwegbrücke ausgeführt wird (weil sonst wahrscheinlich nicht förderfähig).
Aber egal, die werden schon wissen was Sie tun.
Udo kann ja dann vom Spatenstich berichten und für mich einen Glühwein mittrinken. Wenn ich nicht arbeiten müsste wär ich sicher auch mal hingekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2016)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Mit dem Geld was beide anliegenden Gemeinden und Weißenfels dazu geben hätte man die Fähre sicher noch eine ganze Weile betreiben können. Die Vergabe von Fördergeldern kann ich auch nicht immer nachvollziehen. Wenn eine Verbindung über die Saale touristisch und/oder wirschaftlich so notwendig ist warum konnte dann nicht das Bestehende (sprich die Fähre) gefördert bzw. ausgebaut werden? Ebenso find ich es merkwürdig dass die Brücke (als Verbindung zwischen Saale*radweg* und Himmelsscheiben*radweg* beworben) ausdrücklich als Gehwegbrücke ausgeführt wird (weil sonst wahrscheinlich nicht förderfähig).
> Aber egal, die werden schon wissen was Sie tun.
> Udo kann ja dann vom Spatenstich berichten und für mich einen Glühwein mittrinken. Wenn ich nicht arbeiten müsste wär ich sicher auch mal hingekommen.


Ja sehe ich genauso, aber wir können es nicht ändern.
Und den Glühwein werde ich mit Tee tauschen, wenn du einverstanden bist, denn Alkohol und Bike geht bei mir leider nicht


----------



## GTdanni (21. Januar 2016)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Das wäre mit der Fähre (zumindest im Sommer) auch möglich gewesen. Also ich bin von der Sinnhaftigkeit der Brücke noch nicht ganz überzeugt. Wenn sie da ist werde ich sie auch nutzen, klar. Aber 2,5 Mio€, ich weiß nicht so recht. Scheint mir eher ein Prestige-Projekt zu sein.


 
Aber natürlich wäre das mit der Fähre auch gegangen (wie vorher eben) und beim wandern sogar noch viel netter als eine Brücke. 
Und wir müssen nicht drüber reden das dieser Aufwand für eine Fussgängerbrücke unverhältnissmässig ist, andererseits freu ich mich auch drauf sie zu nutzen und es wird an anderer Stelle noch viel mehr Geld verschwendet. 

Ich wohne ja in einem Dorf mit ehamaliger Fähre (Vesta) und bin jahrelang mit dem Rad in Klein/Großkorbetha über die Fähre, jetzt gehts nur ab und an mal am Blütengrund. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
werde heute nicht zum Spatenstich fahren. Bin zwar keine Frostbeule, aber hier, sind immer noch -8°C, das werde ich mir heute mal nicht antun. Man hat extra, wegen der vorherrschenden Kälte einen kleinen frischen Sandhaufen an der Stelle des ersten Spatenstichs hingefahren. Ca. 150 Gäste werden erwartet für den 2,5 Mio Brückenspatenstich. Die Brücke wird 116 m lang auf zwei Pfeilern. In der Mitte ist die Brücke 65 m lang und 15 m hoch. Es wird eine Hängebrücke für Fußgänger und Radfahrer.
Ich werde dann am 30.11.2016 zur feierlichen Brückeneröffnung hinfahren, da wird das Wetter etwas angenehmer sein. Ach ja der 30.11. ist zwar der Eröffnungstermin, aber trotz deutscher Wertarbeit wird dieser Termin garantiert nicht gehalten. Siehe BER oder andere Bauvorhaben die in unserer Republik eigentlich schon seit Jahren fertiggestellt sein sollten und die 2,5 Mio werden dann wohl auch nicht reichen.Aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
hier gibt es einen Artikel und ein kurzes Video vom Spatenstich in Lobitzsch
http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/sp...in-traum-erfuellt-sich,20641108,33580970.html

http://www.mz-web.de/weissenfels/br...-jahre-anlauf-genommen,20641108,33569420.html


----------



## GTdanni (22. Januar 2016)

DIR war es zu kalt??? 

Du bist schon zu lange Pensionär... 

Sah ja richtig gut aus was da los war, naja ich schau mir das bei besserem Wetter mal an. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2016)

GTdanni schrieb:


> DIR war es zu kalt???
> 
> Du bist schon zu lange Pensionär...
> 
> ...


Wenn du im 7. Lebensjahrzehnt stehst, dann liebst du auch die Wärme.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
den heutigen schönen Tag haben Harti, Erich und ich genutzt für eine kleine Cachertour durch und um Weißenfels.
Gestartet sind wir um Punkt 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg. Damit die Anfahrt nach WSF schneller ging, sind wir auf dem Radweg an der B91 nach Merseburg Süd und von dort nach Beuna weiter. Von Beuna dann zum Großkaynaer See (Südfeldsee) und am dortigen Ostufer auf dem Radweg 










bis nach Reichhardswerben weiter. Von Reichhardswerben ging es genau nach Süden weiter über Tagewerben nach Halle bis zur Pfennigbrücke in WSF.









_(im Hintergrund der Bismarkturm auf dem Klemmberg)_
 In der Stadt wurde schnell noch ein kleiner Cachemulti gelöst, dann ging es weiter auf der Zeitzer-Straße stadtauswärts. Vorbei an der Kaserne bis zum Abzweig Zubringer BAB 9. Hier bogen wir auf den alten Aupitzer Weg ab 




_(vom Aupitzer Weg aus gesehen im Süden einer der größten Windparks in Sachsen-Anhalt)_
_



_
_(aber auch dies ist ein Blick vom Aupitzer Weg in Richtung Langendorf)_
und fuhren auf Asphalt weiter nach Westen bis Langendorf. In Langendorf schlug ich die Richtung am nördlichen Ortsrand bis zum Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn Langendorf ein. 
Ab jetzt ging es auf einen Parallelweg zur Trasse der Eisenbahnlinie WSF-Zeitz nach SW weiter. Der Weg war nichts für Hartis seine Slicks. 




_(Erich musste schon stellenweise schieben da ging gar nichts mehr)_
Aufgrund des Wegtauens vom letzten Wochenendschnee war der Weg schön durchnässt und schmierig. Aber wir mussten da durch, denn das Ziel hieß Dreibogenbrücke über die Eisenbahntrasse, erbaut 1904 und 2003 saniert. 




_(hier legten wir eine kleine Pause ein)_
_



_
Hier überquerten wir die Eisenbahnlinie und fuhren nach Norden, wo wir nach guten 374 Metern durch den feuchten Untergrund, auf die B87 stießen. Hier musste ich dann schnell die Route ändern. So fuhren wir, äußerst ungern, auf der B87 bis zum Einkaufstempel „Schöne Aussicht“ Leißling. Am dortigen Imbiss schnell einen Kaffee und sofort weiter Richtung Sommerrodelbahn. Hinter der Rodelbahn führt ein Weg an den Kleingärten entlang bis zum Saaleradweg. Nach dem der Saaleradweg erreicht wurde folgten wir ihn bis zur Saalebrücke in WSF. Es ging über die Saale, wo wir dann gleich hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke auf die L206 abbogen und auf dieser ging es dann bis Markwerben weiter. In der Mitte des Ortes bogen wir nach Norden ab und folgten der Straße Rodelbahn stetig bergauf. Meine zwei Mitfahrer traten in die Pedale und lieferten sich ein kleines Rennen bergauf.




_(Harti setzte, gleich nach dem ich das Foto gemacht hatte, zum überholen an.)_
Ich hatte mit meiner Übersetzung natürlich das Nachsehen. Aber sie warteten natürlich am Ende, beim Abbiegen auf die Rossbacher Straße, auf mich. Dann fuhren wir auf dieser Straße und der B176 weiter nach Westen bis zum Abzweig nach Tagewerben. Auf dieser Straße dann zurück nach Osten bis zum Abzweig Radweg. Den folgten wir und gelangten so wieder nach Reichhardswerben, zum Abzweig zum Großkaynaer See. Zurück ging es wieder am Ostufer des Großkaynaer See entlang, begleitet vom Geschrei der vielen Wildgänse, die sich auf der Wasseroberfläche tummelten.









_(Rastplatz am Südfeldsee Höhe Reiterhof)_
 In Beuna angekommen schlug ich den Weg zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg ein, 




den wir dann bis zum Ausgangspunkt unserer heutigen Tour folgten.
Am Tourende zeigte der Tacho gute 65 km, das Wetter hat gepasst. Es war nicht zu warm und die Sonne haben wir auch etliche Male zu Gesicht bekommen.
Meinen zwei Mitfahrern noch eine schöne Woche bis demnächst zu einer weiteren Tour durch das südliche Sachsen-Anhalt.
ich melde mich dann.


----------



## Bikermario (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Da habt ihr aber ne schöne Tour gemacht. Sag mal Udo hast Du dieses Jahr wieder ne Tour nach Ostrau zu den Winterlingen geplant ? Denn da würde ich mich gerne schonmal anmelden.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## HorstBond (27. Januar 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muß ich mal kurz klugscheißen: Laut Wikipedia mit 81 Anlagen und 177MW Leistung der größte Onshore-Windpark Deutschlands. In der Hinsicht ist Sachsen-Anhalt ausnahmsweise mal Spitze. Von zu Hause seh ich die zum Glück nur am Horizont.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
nachdem ich gestern mit meinen beiden Mitfahrern nicht alles abarbeiten konnte, wegen der Zeit, bin ich heute noch einmal nach Weißenfels um den Teil der gestrigen Strecke, die wir nicht gefahren sind, abzufahren. 
In Weißenfels ging es erst einmal zum warm werden die Schlossgasse hoch. Da ja diese Gasse niemals von der Sonne beschienen wird, war das Kopfsteinpflaster ganz schön feucht, was ich an meinem durchrutschenden Hinterrad zu spüren bekam. 
Nach einem kleinen Abstecher zum Schloß dann weiter auf der Zeitzer Straße nach Süden. Kurz vor der B91 bin ich heute auch wieder auf den Aupitzer Weg abgebogen. Diesmal bin ich aber über Kosslitz- Wiedenbach weiter zur Salzstraße.




 Von der Salzstraße auf den Zubringer zum Bahnhof Prittitz weiter. Von Prittitz dann weiter hangabwärts bis Plennschütz. Von Plennschütz 120 Meter nach NO auf der B87. In der Kurve dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg hochwärts.




_(Blick in Richtung Naumburg)_
 War ganz schön rutschig gewesen. Auf der Höhe wurde dann ein Bogen nach Osten und geschlagen, wo ich am Ende des Weges am Feldrain und einen Hohlweg wieder runter zu B87 bin. 




 Jetzt schnell durch Plennschütz und Plotha auf der B87 den Berg hoch bis auf der Höhe. Hier bog ich dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden ab, der mich nach Possenhain führte. Von Possenhain auf gerader Straße nach Westen direkt in den Schönburger Wald. 




Der Weg in Wald war ganz schön zerfahren und war demzufolge auch sehr schlammig. An der Wegekreuzung N51° 09.295 E011° 52.191dann nach Norden weiter zum Spielplatz. Hier gibt es einen schönen Aussichtspunkt mit Blick über das Saaletal.














_(Schönburger Kirche)_
 Ab hier dann wieder zurück zur Schönburger Luthereiche. In Schönburg zum Strasseneinschnitt, dort sieht man sehr deutlich die verschiedenen Farben des Buntsandstein. 









Ab hier folgte ich den Tafeln des Geopfades und besuchte noch die zwei Quellen in Schönburg, den Klatschbrunnen und den Mosesbrunnen. 



















Nach dem kulturellen Teil dann auf dem Saaleradweg zurück nach Weißenfels.









 In Weißenfels machte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher auf dem nördlichen Saaleufer zum Bootshausblick. Zurück ging es dann wieder am Ostufer des Südfeldsees entlang bis nach Merseburg Gotthardsteich.




 Hier dann schnell zu meinem Mechaniker, das letzte wichtige Teil für mein MTB geholt. Man hatte es ja am 31.12.15 gestohlen, wurde aber nach ca. 4 Stunden durch eine Polizeistreife widergefunden. Natürlich hatte der böse Mensch alle Anbauteile am Lenker, inclusive Satteltasche, schon abgebaut. Aber nun sind alle Abbauteile wieder angebaut.




_(Es gab sie noch, meine Maus)_
 Heute waren es leider nur gute 60 km.
Aber es hat Spaß gemacht, zumal ich wieder neue Wege kennengelernt habe.


----------



## HorstBond (28. Januar 2016)

Moin Udo,
da bist du ja an unserem Haus vorbei gekommen 
Die gleiche Runde in entgegengesetzer Richtung bin ich vor Silverster gefahren. Hast du an der Antenne oberhalb Possenhain ein Cache gefunden?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2016)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Moin Udo,
> da bist du ja an unserem Haus vorbei gekommen
> Die gleiche Runde in entgegengesetzer Richtung bin ich vor Silverster gefahren. Hast du an der Antenne oberhalb Possenhain ein Cache gefunden?
> 
> Gruß


Ja habe ich


----------



## HorstBond (28. Januar 2016)

Dann muß ich wohl nochmal da hin


----------



## soprano (29. Januar 2016)

Udo! Einfach mal wieder ein Danke für deine schönen Tour-Berichte! Ich bin seit Jahren Fan!  Bin familär hin und wieder (1-2x jährlich) in deinem Tourgebiet unterwegs 
Gruß


----------



## Kasebi (2. Februar 2016)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Da muß ich mal kurz klugscheißen: Laut Wikipedia mit 81 Anlagen und 177MW Leistung der größte Onshore-Windpark Deutschlands. In der Hinsicht ist Sachsen-Anhalt ausnahmsweise mal Spitze. Von zu Hause seh ich die zum Glück nur am Horizont.


Leider stehen die Dinger nicht nur an dieser Stelle Fernab vom Schuß mag das ja noch gehen. Aber die Dinger stehen mittlerweile an jeder möglichen und unmöglichen Ecke und zerstören Kulturlandschaften. Die Akzeptanz der betroffenen, meist dörflichen, Bevölkerung ist merklich gesunken. Leider kannst du gegen die Gesetze noch dazu angeblich ökölogisch sinnvolle nichts machen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (2. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ich werde morgen eine kleine Tour mit Rückenwind von Bad Sulza über einige Umwege nach Merseburg durchführen und dabei noch die eine oder andere Dose suchen.
Start in Bad Sulza Bahnhof 10:18 Uhr.
Ich werde mit Hopperticket einfache Fahrt um 09:38 Uhr, mit den Abelio ab Merseburg, fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
heute machte ich mich auf den Weg nach Naumburg, aber wegen des starken SW Windes mit den Abelio von Merseburg um 09:38 Uhr.
Gut, dass ich schon etwas früher am Bahnsteig war. Denn am Fahrkartenautomaten von Abelio gibt es keine Möglichkeit ein Hopperticket oder Länderticket zu kaufen.
Nach einigen umherirren wurde mir dann von der Auskunft der Hinweis gegeben, dass auf dem Bahnsteig am Gleis4 noch ein DB-Fahrkartenautomat steht. Also schnell runter und wieder rauf, das Ticket gezogen und dann nichts wie hin zum Bahnsteig 3. Kurz darauf rollte der Abelio schon ein. Auch am Automaten im Zug waren diese Angebote nicht verfügbar. Wer also mit dem Abelio fährt, sollte sich vorher nach einem DB-Fahrkartenautomat umsehen, oder wenn es keinen gibt, im Zug beim Schaffner ein Ticket lösen. Die Zugbegleiter sind auch mit den DB-Ticketdrucker ausgestattet. Platz für die Räder gibt es genügend und sogar mit Halterung für die Räder.









 Er rollte auch pünktlich in Naumburg ein. Hier war dann Start für meine Müslitour durch das Tal der Unstrut bis nach Freyburg zur Zeddenbachmühle. Kurz vor der Saalebrücke bei Roßbach wird die Straße erneuert, hier also Ampelschaltung. An der roten Ampel konnte ich heute, wegen der klaren Sicht sehr gut in das Saaletal in Richtung Schulpforta schauen. 




_(Blick in Richtung Schulpforta)_




_(Blick zum Weinberghaus oberhalb des Weinwanderweges)_




Gleichhinter der Saalebrücke am Abzweig nach Roßbach bog ich dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten hin ab. Auch hier heute eine sehr schöne Sicht auf die Max-Klinger-Gedenkstätte oberhalb des Unstruttales. 




Auf den anschließenden Radweg bin ich dann weiter in Richtung Großjena, wo ich die Unstrut überquerte und auf dem linken Unstrutufer den Unstrutradweg nach Fryburg einschlug.




 Hier hat man in den letzten Monaten des Jahres 2015 den Zwischenraum zwischen den Betonfahrspuren mit Asphalt ausgefüllt. Super, denn es jetzt hat alles die gleiche Höhe.




 In Freyburg rollte ich vom herzoglichen Weinberg her ein. 









Es ging vorbei an der Unstrutschleuse und am Freyburger Sommerbad bis zur Zeddenbachmühle. 









Im dortigen Hofladen wurde der Rucksack dann mit zeddenbacher Müsli aufgefüllt. Weiter ging es dann hoch nach Zscheiplitz, 




wo ich am Nordrand nach Müncheroda abbog und von der Höhe die Aussicht nach Laucha, auf Zscheiplitz und Freyburg genoss. 














Müncheroda wurde zur B180 hin durchquert. Auf der Bundesstraße wenige 100 Meter weiter in Richtung Gleina bis zum Abzweig nach Ebersroda. 




Ab Ebersroda bin ich noch auf einen kleinen Abstecher nach Baumersroda zum Wasserturm, der wie ein alter Burgfried aussieht. Auf der Straße dann nach Osten bis zum Abzweig auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der mich nach Mücheln St. Micheln führte. Hinter der Forellenanlage Schmidt bog ich von der Straße ab und fuhr und schob (ging heute nicht anders, Räder drehten durch) aber auch mein Bike einen Wanderweg hoch, der mich zu einem Gedenkstein führte. Ab hier folgte ich dann den Geiseltalhöhenweg




 nach Osten bis zum Abzweig nach Grost, am südlichen Ortsausgang von Mücheln. Auf der Müchelhöhe bog ich aber ab und folgte der Straße nach Schortau. Von hier ging es dann nach Neumark am Geiseltalsee weiter. Noch ein Blick auf den Bau der Treppe, die einmal zur Seebrücke führen wird, 




dann auf den Rundweg weiter bis nach Frankleben. In Frankleben stieß ich auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg, den ich dann bis nach Merseburg folgte.
Gut, dass ich die Tour so gewählt hatte, dann der Wind von vorn hätte mich heute sonst nur mit einer Geschwindigkeit unter 15 km/h fahren lassen. Dafür hatte ich dann aber die starke Unterstützung vom Rückenwind gehabt. Zweimal geriet ich zwar in einen kurzen Hagelschauer, der mir aber nichts anhaben konnte.
Es war eine schöne Tour mit super Sicht auf die Schönheiten des Saaletales und Unstruttales.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich war heute mal bei recht schönen Wetter ne kleine Zweiradtour machen.(Motorisiertes Zweirad) Dabei habe ich einen Abstecher nach Ostrau unternommen und siehe da die Winterlinge blühen schon in voller  Pracht.
Hier ein paar Bilder.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo Mario,
das sieht ja prächtig aus.
Da muss ich doch gleich mal schauen, wie das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen wird, für eine Tour in den Schlossparl von Ostrau.


----------



## hallunke (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo Udo,
ich war übers Wochenende in Esslingen, dort blühen die Winterlinge ebenfalls schon ganz prächtig - und auch in Halle sind einige in unserem kleinen Garten hinterm Haus. Falls Du morgen (Di.) oder übermorgen (Mi) gen Ostrau radeln willst, würde ich versuchen mich einzuklinken.
viele Gruße
Andreas (hallunke)

@Bikermario: Gibt es fürs Motorradfahren auch Winterpokalpunkte? vG


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> ich war übers Wochenende in Esslingen, dort blühen die Winterlinge ebenfalls schon ganz prächtig - und auch in Halle sind einige in unserem kleinen Garten hinterm Haus. Falls Du morgen (Di.) oder übermorgen (Mi) gen Ostrau radeln willst, würde ich versuchen mich einzuklinken.
> viele Gruße
> Andreas (hallunke)
> ...


Hallo hallunke,
ich fahre morgen zu den Winterlingen. Start 09:00 Uhr B91 Knapendorfer Weg. Ungefähre Strecke geht über Bölbergerweg und Hafenbahnbrücke über die Peißnitzinsel bis zum Riveufer. Am Zoo dann weiter zum Franzosensteinweg und auf diesem über Kütten bis nach Ostrau zum Schloss.
Ein Mitfahrer hat schon zugesagt, Erich vom Merseburger Radverein.


----------



## hallunke (9. Februar 2016)

Das hört sich gut an, Ich würde an der Hafenbahnbrücke auf Euch warten. Wann seid Ihr etwa dort?


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an, Ich würde an der Hafenbahnbrücke auf Euch warten. Wann seid Ihr etwa dort?


Das sind ungefähr 12 km. Es ist WP, ich sage mal so zw. 09:40 Uhr und 09:45 und 30 s werden wir da sein.
Wenn was dazwischen kommen sollte, melde ich mich per Handy.


----------



## hallunke (9. Februar 2016)

Hm, mein Sekundenzeiger geht nicht ganz genau... aber ich werde 5 min vorher Position beziehen.
Wenn bei mir noch was dazwischen kommt, melde ich mich auch per Handy.
Prima, dann bis morgen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo Udo&Co., wir wollen am Freitag eine Runde drehen und kommen auch in euren Herrschaftsbereich:

https://www.komoot.de/tour/7851944/zoom

Gibt es im Bereich Wallendorfer See irgendwelche Hindernisse/Baumaßnahmen und kommt man zwischen Gerwische und Elster durch oder steht da das Wasser? Da ich um 12 Uhr im Laden sein muss, kann ich mir keine Umwege leisten!

Danke und Grüße aus Halle


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo&Co., wir wollen am Freitag eine Runde drehen und kommen auch in euren Herrschaftsbereich:
> 
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/7851944/zoom
> 
> ...


Hallo RR,
also der Abschnitte zw. km 26 und 27, überquerung des Mühlgrabens und der Weißen Elster, dazu kann ich zur Zeit keine Angaben machen. Zur Not ein wenig nach Westen auf dem Damm ausweichen das geht auf jeden Fall. Kommst dann in einem kleinen Bogen wieder auf deine Strecke. Am Wallendorfer See gibt es keine Hindernisse.
Dann wünsche ich dir eine gute und schnelle Runde.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Februar 2016)

Danke Udo! Im Fall des Falles muss ich den Pfingstanger rückzu wegkürzen. Wäre aber schade, wo man ihn gerade gut fahren kann (wegen des fehlenden Gekräuts).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo Marc,
Deine Runde gefällt mir, muss ich mal nachfahren, Freitag muss ich dummerweise schon wieder arbeiten.
Heute habe ich gesehen, dass die Saale ziemlich "voll" ist. Könnte sein, dass es in der Elster-Saale-Aue zwischen Ammendorf und der neuen Stelzenbahn an zwei Stellen etwas "feucht" ist. Bis Ende Dezember kam man da aber überall problemlos durch und alles andere liegt eigentlich hoch genug.
Viel Spaß am Freitag und viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Februar 2016)

Danke, wir probieren es und ich schreibe am Freitag mal eine kurze Notiz ins Forum.
Ich wäre ja heute auch bei euch gerne mitgefahren, aber die Werkstatt ist ziemlich voll.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Danke Udo! Im Fall des Falles muss ich den Pfingstanger rückzu wegkürzen. Wäre aber schade, wo man ihn gerade gut fahren kann (wegen des fehlenden Gekräuts).


Ach ja noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, zw. km 32 und 33, kurz vor der Schafsbrücke könnten die Füße etwas naß werden.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
es war eine schöne Tour heute zu den Winterlingen im Schlosspark Ostrau. Da ja heute Aschermittwoch ist, kommt der Bericht morgen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Februar 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ach ja noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, zw. km 32 und 33, kurz vor der Schafsbrücke könnten die Füße etwas naß werden.



Auch wegen dieser Stelle hatte ich gefragt, wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, daß ich dort schöpfe. Da müssen eben meine wasserdichten Socken ran und zeigen, was sie können.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ja gestern war es endlich soweit, wir machten die Tour nach Ostrau um die Winterlinge im Schlosspark zu bewundern. Durch das zurzeit vorherrschende milde Klima (was natürlich nichts mit der Erderwärmung zu tun hat, gab es ja schon immer schon mal) waren die Winterlinge schon in voller Blüte.
Wir, das waren Erich vom Merseburger Radverein, Bikermario und Hallunke aus Halle.
Gegen 08:30 Uhr holte mich Bikermario ab. Mit ihm hatte ich gar nicht gerechnet gehabt, aber schön, dass er mitfuhr. So fuhren wir gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt an der Kreuzung B91/ Knapendorferweg. Da wir sehr zeitig am Treffpunkt waren, drehten wir noch zwei Runden durch Freiimpfelde. Pünktlich 5 Minuten vor der Zeit traf dann Erich am Treffpunkt ein.




 Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann Richtung Hafenbahnbrücke in Halle Böllberg, wo Hallunke auf uns wartete. Dazu wählten wir die schnellste Verbindung, auf dem Radweg an der B91 entlang, vorbei am DOW-Eingang









 bis Ortseingang Ammendorf und dann auf der Straße parallel zur Weißen Elster nach NW weiter bis zum Treffpunkt. Den erreichten wir dann auch im vorgegebenen Zeitfenster um 09:43 Uhr. Hier wartete Hallunke schon auf uns. 




Jetzt waren wir vollzählig und fuhren auf der Hafenbahnstraße weiter Richtung Holzplatz Unterführung an der B80.









Am Ende des Radweges konnten wir noch den letzten originalen Prellbock der Hafenbahn bestaunen, wie uns Hallunke versicherte.




 Hier zeigte uns Hallunke ein neues Graffiti, Thema Star Wars. Sehr schön gemacht. 




Weiter ging es zur Peißnitzinsel, überquerten dort die Brücke zur Ziegelwiese 









und fuhren dann am Riveufer weiter bis zum Abzweig Zoo Halle. Diesmal wählte ich einen anderen Weg zum Franzosensteinweg. Meine Strecke führte an diesem Tag über die Geschwister-Scholl-Straße und Am Krähenberg zur Seebener Straße. Dann weiter auf der Motzlicher Straße und der verlängerten Motzlicher Straße bis zum Einstieg Franzosensteinweg. Ab jetzt hatten wir einen angenehmen Rückenwind bei Sonne pur und herrlicher Fernsicht. Ungefähr 500 Meter nach der letzten Kleingartenanlage geht ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten ab. Am dortigen alten Kirschbaum machte ich einen Halt und bestaunte die Kirschblüte. Fast 2 Monate zu früh. 




Dann ging es weiter auf den Franzosensteinweg bis nach Kütten. 









_(Blick in Richtung Sennewitz)_
Der Petersberg war heute auf Grund des klaren Wetters sehr gut vom Weg aus zu erkennen. 




Ab Kütten fuhren wir dann bis nach Drobitz weiter. Von Drobitz waren es dann nur noch 4 km bis zum Schlosspark Ostrau. Aber es zog sich, die Federgabeln wurden ordentlich strapaziert. Das Pflaster steht wahrscheinlich unter Denkmalsschutz und wird sicherlich nicht mehr ersetzt werden, zumindest ich werde es wohl nicht mehr erleben.




 Gegen 11:15 Uhr trafen wir im Schlosspark an den Winterlingswiesen ein. 




Es ist immer wieder ein schöner Anblick sie in voller Blüte stehen zu sehen. Und dieses Mal gab es sogar in dem gelben Blütenmeer einige Stellen mit blühenden Schneeglöckchen.









 Unsere Fahrt führte dann durch den Park bis zum Nordausgang am Sportplatz. 










Ab hier folgten wir jetzt die Straße nach Drehiltz vorbei am Menhir. 









Von Drehlitz wieder hoch zum Tierpark Petersberg, wo wir gar seltsames Geflügel bestaunen konnten, die am Straßenrad ruhig nach Futter suchten. 




Wahrscheinlich stammen sie aus dem Tierpark und sind wohl ausgebüchst. Auf Höhe Parkplatz hatten wir wieder gute Sicht Richtung Süden, bis weit hinter Teutschenthal.




 Es war jetzt 12:00 Uhr, Zeit zu einer Rast, die wir am Rastplatz vom westlichen Ortsausgang Petersberg machten.




 Nach der Rast ging es weiter bis zur Unterführung der L145 in Nehlitz. 




Hier fließt der Nehlitzer Bach hindurch und mündet dann etwas westlich in die Götsche. Gemeinsam fließen sie dann weiter bis in einen Altarm der Saale und von dort dann in die Saale. Weiter ging es auf den neugebauten Radweg bis Sennewitz. Hier verließen wir die L145 und fuhren weiter in Richtung Sennewitzer Dorfteich, 




von dort dann weiter auf dem Trothaer Weg bis zur L50. Hallunke zeigte uns beim Eintreffen in Trotha noch ein wenig den Hafen, der für viel Geld saniert wurde, 




damit die Drachenbootfahrer wohl hier ordentlich trainieren können für ihre Rennen. 














Jedenfalls gelangten wir so an der Saale entlang wieder kurz vor dem 70 cent BuWu-Kiosk an der L50 an. An diesem Tag wurde hier kein Halt eingelegt, sondern wir pedallierten weiter zum Zoo und von dort wieder zum Riveufer. 









Zurück ging es wieder zur Peißnitzinsel, kurzer Informationshalt am ehemaligen Pionierhaus. 




Hallunke informierte uns über die Sanierung des Gebäudes. Danach wieder zum Hafenbahnweg weiter, wo westlich des Weges der Auenwald gelichtet wurde. 




Ich kam mir vor wie auf einen ehemaligen sowjetischen Übungsplatz, da hatten die Rotarmisten auch die Bäume immer auf Brusthöhe abgeholzt, man braucht sich dann nicht zu bücken. Am Böllbergerweg verabschiedeten wir uns von Hallunke. Wir drei fuhren weiter bis zur Schafsbrücke in Beesen. Ich wollte ja eigentlich durch die Aue weiter, aber die vor uns befindliche obligatorische Wasserdurchfahrt, war heute etwas tiefer als sonst, so drehten wir ab und fuhren weiter bis Ammendorf und dann auf dem Radweg an der B91 zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour. 
Der Wind auf dem Rückweg blies uns nicht so stark entgegen, wie ich es erst bei Tourbeginn vermutet hatte. 
Mir hat die Tour Spaß gemacht, ich hoffe meinen Mitfahrern auch. Das Wetter war ideal, Pannen gab es auch keine, also ein rundum gelungener verlängerter Vormittag.
Hier noch die Streckenführung: http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=zvhlroraimlzbvpt&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Februar 2016)

Das merkwürdige Geflügel sind Perlhühner! Die schmecken auch hervorragend.
Unter anderem über dieses gruslige Pflaster nahe dem Petersberg führt normalerweise die Pagus Neletizi.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das merkwürdige Geflügel sind Perlhühner! Die schmecken auch hervorragend.
> Unter anderem über dieses gruslige Pflaster nahe dem Petersberg führt normalerweise die Pagus Neletizi.


Danke RR, wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## hallunke (11. Februar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Unter anderem über dieses gruslige Pflaster nahe dem Petersberg führt normalerweise die Pagus Neletizi.


 und deshalb haben sie es ja auch unter Denkmalschutz gestellt.
Einige Meter weiter, am Petersbergmuseum konnte man die gestrige Bergwertung bestaunen:





dicht kämpfen sie sich hinauf, um dann...





...eine glasklare Sprintentscheidung herbeizuführen. Sehr spannend. Allerdings hat Udo vergessen, die Unmassen von Geo-Caches zu erwähnen, die inzwischen an allen unmöglichen Stellen des Weges platziert wurden:





z.B. da unten fast im Bach, war die Unterführung nicht mal eine Frage im Bilderrätsel?

Als ich morgens wartete, habe ich mir wieder mal Gedanken gemacht, ob diese Dauerbaustelle




(soll bei ev. Fertigstellung mal ein "Sportparadies" werden) doch noch irgend wann weitergebaut wird. Naja...
Jedenfalls eine schöne Tour bei beinahe spätwinterlichem Frühsommerwetter, hat Spaß gemacht.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Februar 2016)

Richtig: #5371

Und ich preise noch mal den dazugehörigen Single-Trail an: ein schöner Pfad beginnt in Wallwitz an der Götsche (stößt man drauf wenn man vom Blönsberg kommt, direkt vor der Bachquerung links rein) in der Nähe des Gefallenendenkmals und geht fast immer direkt am Wasser entlang bis zur Unterführung (Kopp einziehen!). Kann man gut in eine Petersbergrunde mit einbauen wenn man aus Richtung Frößnitz kommt.


----------



## hallunke (11. Februar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...(Kopp einziehen!)...


...ist ein absolut wichtiger Hinweis!


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
das Wetter für die kommende Woche sieht nicht sehr bikerfreundlich aus.
Aber wenn es einigermaßen wasserfrei von oben sein sollte, werde ich am Mittwoch eine Graffititour durch Halle unternehmen.
Am Fliederweg, Südstadtring, sowie in der Daniel-Pöppelmann-Straße soll es interessante Großgraffitis geben.
Falls mich jemand begleiten will, werden ich am Dienstag noch den genauen Einstiegsort und die Uhrzeit posten.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Februar 2016)

Dann musst Du aber auch das Viertel am ehem. Schlachthof unbedingt in Deine Runde einbauen. Hier hast Du ein paar Beispielbilder:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89327185

Und das findest Du am Pfälzer Ufer/Franz-Schubert-Strasse neben dem Café Sonnendeck:

https://www.facebook.com/velocipedo...5054163602221/902943399813295/?type=3&theater

Ich würde Dich ja gerne begleiten, aber die Werkstatt ist knackevoll und bei dem schlechten Wetter kann ich mal in Ruhe was wegschrauben.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dann musst Du aber auch das Viertel am ehem. Schlachthof unbedingt in Deine Runde einbauen. Hier hast Du ein paar Beispielbilder:
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89327185
> 
> ...


Danke RR, aber das Gemälde am Pfälzer Ufer muss ich leider verschieben, die Dose ist zur Zeit deaktiviert, wird aber nachgeholt.


----------



## hallunke (21. Februar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Hier hast Du ein paar Beispielbilder:
> ...Und ... neben dem Café Sonnendeck:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/velocipedo...5054163602221/902943399813295/?type=3&theater


hast aber ein schönes Rad neben das Sonnendeck gestellt!
Und - die Bilder im Schlachthof (Freiraumgalerie) kennt Udo z.T schon http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/merseburg-und-umgebung.289273/page-135#post-12711909 (im allerletzten Bereich des Berichtes), aber sicher zieht es ihn u.a. auch dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (21. Februar 2016)

warum war das jetzt zweimal drin...? also einmal kann weg (hatte die Antwort irgendwie doppelt hier rein bekommen)...
Tja man wird nicht jünger


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Februar 2016)

Ich dachte nur, ich kann mal was neues empfehlen. Aber das fällt scheinbar schwer, wenn Du mit von der Partie bist. Sehe gerade, daß Du auch die Versuchsfelder im Gleiskreisel gezeigt hast ... haben ja auch die wenigsten Hallenser auf dem Schirm.

Das Rad ist nicht meins, meine haben irgendwie dickere Reifen. Ist auch besser so.


----------



## hallunke (22. Februar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das Rad ist nicht meins, meine haben irgendwie dickere Reifen. Ist auch besser so.


War mir klar, einige Deiner Räder kenne ich.
Doch es hätte ja aus dem Sortiment stammen können... Ups, wegduck!
Ehm, hast Du auch Stahlräder von "SingleBe"? Die sehen z.T. gar nicht übel aus...

und:


Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Sehe gerade, daß Du auch die Versuchsfelder im Gleiskreisel gezeigt hast


...an dem Tag sind wir damals eher zufällig dahin geraten, ich wollte beinahe eine noch "verwegenere" Strecke anbieten, mit illegaler Querung der B100 und dann direkt an den Versuchsfeldern vorbei.


----------



## GTdanni (22. Februar 2016)

Das Pflaster im Küttener Forst muss bleiben, wo soll denn sonst die Hölle des Ostens langführen.... 

Der Tierpark in Petersberg ist übrigens sehr schön gemacht. 

Cu Danni


----------



## hallunke (22. Februar 2016)

Keine Angst, das bleibt so, denn:


Udo1 schrieb:


> Das Pflaster steht wahrscheinlich unter Denkmalsschutz


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Februar 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Keine Angst, das bleibt so, denn:



Einen Abriss würden militante Rennradfahrer mit gezückten Luftpumpen verhindern!


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
werde dann Morgen, auch wenn Schauer angesagt sind, um 08:30 Uhr in Merseburg an der B91 Netto-Parkplatz, starten.


----------



## ohmtroll (24. Februar 2016)

Hab mich schon gefragt, ob die Brustgurtfahrer den 120 Punkte-Abstand zu den TOP100 noch aufholen wollen...


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gefragt, ob die Brustgurtfahrer den 120 Punkte-Abstand zu den TOP100 noch aufholen wollen...


Oh, dann muss ich meine heutigen 18 Punkte schnell eintragen


----------



## Udo1 (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
gestern habe ich ja eine Halle Südstadt-Runde durchgeführt, die mich zu einigen Graffitigemälden bringen sollte. Unterwegs wurde dann noch die eine oder andere Dose gesucht und gefunden, manchmal auch nicht gefunden.
Start war um 08:30 Uhr in Merseburg, bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und einer klaren Winterluft. 
Bei km 5 überquerte ich die Saalebrücke, die zurzeit keine Ampelregelung mehr hat, aber bis auf lange Zeit nur noch einspurig in beide Richtungen zu befahren ist. 










 Bei km 7 rollte ich in Halle Ammendorf ein und fuhr auf dem Radweg weiter bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke Rosengarten. Gleich hinter der Brücke bog ich nach Osten ab und folgte einer hier endenden Straße nach Norden weiter, Sie verläuft parallel zu einer Fernheizungstrasse. Am Ende des Sportplatzes SG Motor Halle bog ich nach Westen in die Franz-Lehman-Straße ab und fuhr in Richtung August-Kekule-Straße weiter. Auf dieser dann nach Westen bis zur B91. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite befindet sich der Buna-Brunnen. Unzählige Male mit dem Auto oder Rad vorbeigefahren aber nie so richtig beachtet. Das war dann heute anders, er wurde ausgiebig betrachtet. 
_(Die Anlage Bunabrunnen wurde im Zuge der Wohngebietsgestaltung im Raum Damaschkestr./ Rosengarten 1964 errichtet, um den Wohnraum der (vorrangig) Chemiearbeiter aufzuwerten. Die Anlage bestand neben dem großen Bunabrunnen noch aus dem kleinen Bunabrunnen, welche sich auf der anderen Straßenseite der Theodor-Neubauer-Str. befand. Dieser wurde 2009 wegen eines Defekt außer Betrieb genommen und dann 2011 entfernt. Das Wasserspiel des großen Brunnen besteht aus einem Röhrenbrunnen, aus welchem das Wasser heruntersprudelt und sechs Wasserberge in dem 26 Meter Durchmesser zählenden Brunnenbecken gestaltet. Quelle: Halle im Bild)_ 




Ob er im Sommer noch sprudelt, kann ich leider nicht sagen, werde aber mal beim Vorbeifahren genau drauf achten. Weiter ging es an der B91 nach Norden, bis zum Abzweig Damschkestraße. Von hier machte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Standort der ehemaligen Bundesbankfiliale. Das originale Gebäude existiert nicht mehr, dafür wurde 2001 ein Neubau errichtet, der aber auch nicht mehr als Bankgebäude genutzt wird. Jetzt hat wohl die hallesche Firma Digital Images hier rund 100.000 Filme eingelagert. 
Nach der Besichtigung ging die Fahrt durch Halles Süden weiter zum Juri Gagarin–Denkmal bei km 13. 
_



_
_Sie ist Juri Gagarin (09. März 1934 - 27. März 1968) gewidmet. Der als sowjetischer Kosmonaut, der von 1960 bis 1961 eine Kosmonautenausbildung absolvierte, mit dem Raumschiff Wostock 1 als erster Mensch der Welt die Erde vom Weltall aus sah und diese in 108 Minuten umrundete._
Von hier fuhr ich dann nach Süden auf der Elsa Brändströmstraße weiter, machte aber dabei noch einen kleinen Abstecher in die Parkanlage „Am Breiten Phuhl“. 




Schönes kleines Kleinod inmitten von Halle Süd, hat mir sehr gefallen. Über die Theodor-Neubauer-Straße gelangte ich dann am Tramwendkreis an. Von hier führt ein Weg nach Süden durch diverse Kleingartenanlagen bis zur Eisenbahntrasse Rosengarten Richtung Eisleben. Auf der Nordseite folgte ich dann einen Weg, der parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie und einer Fernheizungstrasse führt, nach Westen. Am Haltepunkt Halle-Silberhöhe verließ ich den Weg und fuhr in Richtung NW weiter. Hier traf ich auf den Südstadtring, den ich in Richtung Westen am Abzweig Brüsseler Straße wieder verließ. Bei km 18 stieß ich auf die Murmansker Straße, die ich südlich der ehemaligen Fliederwegkaserne wieder verließ. Ich folgte jetzt einen Trampelpfad neben der Heizungstrasse nach Norden, bis ich die Diesterwegstraße erreichte.




_(Ecke Diesterwegstraße)_
 Auf dieser dann weiter bis in den Pestalozzipark. Der Park ist sehr schön gelegen, aber seine besten Tage hat er wohl schon gehabt. Durch den Park ging bis in den Westteil. Hier befindet sich ein Naturlehrpfad, der leider fast zerstört ist. 














Danach ging es zum Bölbergerweg 









_(Graffiti am Bölbergerweg)_
und auf dem Radweg nach Norden, wobei ich häufig auf den Gehweg, wegen vielen Glasscherben ausweichen musste. In Höhe der Hafenbahnbrücke




 bog ich zur Pfaueninsel ab. Der Rückweg führte mich dann am Ostufer des nördlichen Teils der Regattastrecke bis zur Brücke weiter. 














Dann über die Brücke und weiter auf dem westlichen Abschnitt der Regattastrecke weiter nach SW bis zum Bahndamm. 




Dieser Weg führte mich dann bis Schlettau, wo ich auf die L163 stieß. Diese folgte ich dann über Dehlitz a.B. bis zum Abzweig nach Dörstewitz. Vorbei am Zoll weiter in Richtung Bahnhof Buna. Aber Achtung hier ist jetzt Ampelverkehr eingerichtet. An der König-Heinrich-Quelle wurde noch ein kleiner Halt eingelegt, 




bevor ich die Letzten km zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour zurücklegte.
Es war eine schöne Tour durch Halles Süden, für mich war es ein völlig fremdes Gebiet gewesen. Da ich aber nicht alle Stationen anfahren konnte, werde ich in den nächsten Tagen des Rest nachholen.
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=bywtgcfpoweagfkb&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich werde morgen um 10:05 Uhr von Merseburg, B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain zu einer kleinen Tour durch die Auen von Luppe, Weißer Elster und dem Saale-Elster-Kanal starten. Der Bienitz ist der östlichste Punkt.
Wenn also jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er sich am Treffpunkt einfinden.


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2016)

Hallo,
heute ging es, Start 10:00 Uhr, mit Erich und Bikermario zu einer Tour durch die
Auen von Luppe, sowie entlang des Saale-Elster-Kanals in Richtung Bienitz bei Rückmarsdorf und dabei sollten noch einige Dosen gefunden werden. Vom Startpunkt Merseburg Gerichtsrain ging es sofort zum Saaleradweg runter. Wir folgten den Saaleradweg bis zur Neumarktbrücke. Die Sonne schien und es wurde langsam etwas wärmer, was will man mehr.









_(Schloß und Schleuseneinfahrt konnte man heute, ohne Laub an den Bäumen, gut sehen)_
Nach der Überquerung der Saale fuhren wir an der Schleuse vorbei und gelangten dann in Meuschau an. Meuschau durchquerten wir nach Osten hin, überquerten die L183 und bewegten uns auf Lössen zu. Nachdem wir die Brücke über die Luppe 




überquert hatten, stießen wir am Ortsende auf den Rundweg um den Wallendorfer See SW-Ufer. 




Ab hier folgten wir den Rundweg nach Osten, immer am Südufer vom Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See entlang. Ist auch gleichzeitig neben dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg der Salzradweg und teilweise auch der Gosewanderweg, der von Halle nach Leipzig führt. 




_(welch seltener Anblick, hier wurde noch richtig geflügt)_
Der Weg, ab Ostufer Raßnitzer See, wo wir den Seerundweg verlassen hatten und weiter nach Osten fuhren, war sehr schlammig.




_(Rastplatz am Gosewanderweg, kurz vor Zweimen)_
So gelangten wir nach einer etwas anstrengenderen Fahrt durch den aufgeweichten Boden in Zweimen an.




_(Der Dorfteich von Zweimen)_
Die Fahrt bis nach Dölkau auf Asphalt nutzen wir, um unser Profil wieder schlammfrei zu bekommen. Am Ortsausgang Dölkau verließen wir die Hauptstraße und fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SO bis Kotschlitz weiter. Am Südausgang des Ortes stießen wir auf den Saale-Elster-Kanal. Auf dem Norddamm ging es weiter nach Osten,














wobei wir die BAB 9 unterquerten. Nach der Brücke bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg unterhalb des Norddammes des Kanals ab. Jetzt rollte es wieder, aber leider nicht lange. Der Weg führte uns durch feuchte Bereiche, die total verschlammt waren.




Meine Reifen wurden langsam immer breiter. Erich hatte dieses Problem nicht, er hatte Straßenprofil, dafür rutschte sein Hinterrad auch einige Male durch. Am Ende des Weges stießen wir auf die B186. Auf dieser ging es wenige 100 Meter nach Süden, wo wir in Höhe des Gewerbeparkes die B186 in Richtung Osten verließen. Auf Nebenstraßen ging es jetzt durch Dolzig weiter bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang der Äußeren Gundorfer Straße. 




_(Im Hintergrund das Waldgebiet des Bienitz)_
Ab hier ging es auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter bis zur Ochsenwegbrücke 




und von dort zum Wasserstraßenkreuz. Ja nicht nur Magdeburg hat solch ein Kreuz auch hier in Sachsen befindet sich so ein Kreuz. Hier fließt der Zschambert unter dem Saale-Elster-Kanal durch. 














Ab hier ging es jetzt in den Bienitz.



















_(Hier musste Bikermario ran)_
Ein ehemaliger Schießplatz, der durch die kaiserliche Armee intensiv genutzt wurde. Im 3. Reich wurden hier von 1940 bis 1945 Fahnenflüchtige, Wehrkraftzersetzer und Soldaten, die sich selbst verstümmelt, hatten hingerichtet. 




Die alten Schießbahnen mit ihren seitlichen Schutzwällen sind noch sehr gut zu sehen.
Hier überquerten wir wieder den Saale-Elster-Kanal und gelangten nach Burghausen auf dem nördlichen Kanalufer gelegen an. Den Ort verließen wir auf einem ehemalig asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg und folgten diesen parallel zum Kanal nach Westen 









bis in die Ortschaft Kleinliebenau. Am Ortsende wurde die Bab 9 wieder unterquert, bevor wir Horburg-Maßlau erreichten. Auf der alten Pflasterstraße 









ging es dann weiter bis Zweimen und ab hier auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Zöschen weiter. Da ja die Straße von Wallendorf nach Zöschen wegen Bauarbeiten seit Montag gesperrt ist, hatten wir die Straße für uns allein. Dachten wir zumindest, aber es gibt immer noch einige Kraftfahrer die eine Umgehung kannten. Nun wir kamen aber unbeschadet bis nach Wallendorf, wo wir auf den Radweg an der B181 stießen und diesen bis nach Merseburg folgten.




Wie geplant konnten wir um 15:00 Uhr mit unseren Frauen gemeinsam am Kaffeetisch den Frauentag feiern.
Es war wieder einmal eine interessante Tour, mit Wegen, die auch ich noch nicht alle kannte. Das Wetter hat gepasst und Pannen hatten wir auch keine. 
Und nächste Woche geht es dann in eines der Märzenbechertäler in der Umgebung. Bikermario hat uns berichtet, dass sie schon in voller Blüte stehen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. März 2016)

Hallo, 
am Dienstag werde ich zu den Märzenbechern im Leinewehtal bei Goldschau fahren.
Start ist 09:00 Uhr Brunnen Marktplatz Weißenfels.
Ich werde mit den ABELIO um 08:36 Uhr von Merseburg aus anreisen.
Wenn also jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er zur Startzeit am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## kalihalde (12. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für Deine tollen Berichte immer wieder, @Udo1.

Als ich die Bilder vom "Bienitz" sah, erinnerte ich mich an mein erstes MTB-Rennen 1992 in Leipzig Burghausen, dass auf dem ehemaligen Schießplatz, der Rodelbahn und am Kanal entlang ging. Hier mal ein paar Bildchen von damals. Und irgendwie waren die paar Höhenmeter ganz schön hart.

Profirennen:













Jedermannrennen:





Kinder, wie die Zeit vergeht.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Dienstag werde ich zu den Märzenbechern im Leinewehtal bei Goldschau fahren.
> Start ist 09:00 Uhr Brunnen Marktplatz Weißenfels.
> Ich werde mit den ABELIO um 08:36 Uhr von Merseburg aus anreisen.
> Wenn also jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er zur Startzeit am Treffpunkt sein.


Habe mich gerade eben mit Reinhard1 verständigt, dass wir die Tour wegen Wasser von oben vertagen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich werde mich morgen mit Erich vom Merseburger Radverein. um 10:00 Uhr Treffpunkt B91 Kreuzung Knapendorfer Weg, zu einer Tour treffen. 
Koordinate: 51° 22.988' 11° 58.836'
Ziel: Schlosspark Lützschena und Auenwald nördlich Leutzsch und Böhlitz-Ehrenberg.


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Habe mich gerade eben mit Reinhard1 verständigt, dass wir die Tour wegen Wasser von oben vertagen.





Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Dienstag werde ich zu den Märzenbechern im Leinewehtal bei Goldschau fahren.
> Start ist 09:00 Uhr Brunnen Marktplatz Weißenfels.
> Ich werde mit den ABELIO um 08:36 Uhr von Merseburg aus anreisen.
> Wenn also jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er zur Startzeit am Treffpunkt sein.


Am Donnerstag, den 17.03. findet die ausgefallene Tour vom 15. am gleichen Treffpunkt und zur gleichen Zeit statt.


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2016)

Hallo,
der heutige Tag fing gut an Sonne pur. So fuhr ich dann in Hochstimmung zum Treffpunkt, um mich dort mit Erich zu treffen. Um 09:55 Uhr traf ich an der Kreuzung Knapendorfer Weg- B91 ein, wo Erich schon auf mich wartete. So starten wir heute zu zweit zu unserer Auenwald und Märzenbechertour. Vom Treffpunkt ging es direkt runter zur Saalebrücke in Schkopau.




Dann weiter auf der Straße bis zur Schutzhütte Ortseingang Kollenbey. Hier bog ich zum Damm der Steinlache ab 









und folgte diesen bis zum zweiten Abzweig nach Süden. Dort verließen wir den Damm, fuhren in einem kleinen Bogen weiter durch das kleine Waldgebiet bis nach Burgliebenau. Ab hier dann auf der Straße wieder nach Norden bis zum Elsterradweg auf dem Damm der Weißen Elster. Aber jetzt wurde es heftig, wir hatten den Wind genau von vorn. 




Das machte sich dann auch in der Geschwindigkeit bemerkbar. Aber die Sonne schien und wir konnten während der Fahrt doch den Blick nach links und rechts schweifen lassen. Die Reiher, die auf den Wiesen links und rechts der Luppe standen, nahmen von uns keine Notiz. So gelangten wir dann nach gut 70 Minuten Fahrzeit bei km 20 an der Unterführung der BAB 9 an. Jetzt ging es am nördlichen Ufer der Weißen Elster bis zum Abzweig nach Wehlitz. Hier überquerten wir die Weiße Elster und fuhren weiter auf den Radweg nach Osten. 




_(Aber hier an der Weißen Elster noch eine kurze Pause)



_
Jetzt waren wir im im Auenwald zwischen Luppe und Weißer Elster. Ich hatte den Weg noch in schlechter Erinnerung, da im Herbst hier alles durch die Waldmaschinen zerfahren war. Aber wir waren freudig überrascht, alles wurde wieder in Ordnung gebracht.




Bei km 23,8 erreichten wir die B186. Auf dem Radweg ging es wenige 100 Meter nach Süden, wo wir auf die Grundorfer Linie abbogen und dieser bis zum Damm der Luppe bei km 25,5 folgten. Hier hatten wir wenigsten mal keinen Wind von vorn gehabt. Auf dem Damm ging es dann weiter nach Osten. 




Bei km 27,4 bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren zum Wehr Modelwitz. Vom Wehr sieht man nicht viel, man will wohl irgendwann Bauarbeiten durchführen, wie unschwer an den Ufern zu erkennen war.




Von hier fuhren wir wieder auf dem Radweg weiter bis km 29.









Wir hatten den Zugang zum Schloss & Schlosspark Lützschena erreicht. 




An der Auwaldstation ist der Einstieg in den Schlosspark.




Auf dem Hauptweg ging es dann weiter zu den Märzenbechern im Park. 









Es ist wahrlich schön anzuschauen, wenn der ganze Waldboden und die Wiesen in Weiß gehüllt sind. Rechts und links der Hauptweg ein weißes Blütenmeer.




Hier war dann Mittagspause angesagt. 


 _(Aber erst noch ein Selfi, dass musste sein)




(Die Skulpturen sind in dieser Woche von ihrem Winterschutz befreit worden)



_
Nach der Stärkung ging es in einem Bogen durch den Park bis zum Eingang Auwaldstation. Von hier dann wieder zum Damm der Luppe. Die vor uns befindliche Brücke nutzten wir, um auf das Südufer der Luppe zu kommen, fuhren dann auf dem Radweg am Südufer der Luppe weiter nach Osten. Bei km 32,3 verließen wir den Damm und bewegten uns weiter durch den Auenwald nach SO.









Bei km 32,9 bog ich dann genau nach Süden ab in Richtung Bauerngraben. Bei km 33,5 dann nochmals nach Westen abgebogen und den Weg bis zu den Lachen, 









_(links und rechts des Weges sieht man schon wie der Bärlauch am wachsen ist)_
ein kleines Feuchtbiotop. Ab hier änderte ich meine geplante Tour etwas ab, wir fuhren an der Hochhalde Böhlitz –Ehrenberg entlang weiter nach Westen Richtung Domholzschänke. Westlich der Domholzschänke ging es wieder hoch auf den Damm der Luppe. Wir folgten den Dammweg bis zur Unterführung an der BAB 9.




Nach der Autobahn ging es auf einen sehr zerfahrenen Weg bis nach Maßlau bei km 44 weiter.




Jetzt konnten wir unserer Reifen wieder freifahren, auf der Straße ging es bis nach Horburg-Maßlau weiter. Am dortigen Spielplatz noch schnell eine kurze Rast, bevor wir uns weiter in Richtung Kötschlitz. Den Ort verließen wir im Osten auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der uns nach Dölkau führte. Den Ort erreichten wir bei km 48,6. Ab hier folgten wir den ökumenischen Pilgerweg,




vorbei am Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer See bis nach Luppenau. In der Mitte des Ortes bog ich auf den Rüsternweg ab und folgte diesen 









bis zur Kreuzung B181 – Kreypau. Ab hier war es dann nur noch ein Katzensprung bis zum Ortseingangsschild von Merseburg. Von hier dann schnell über die Neumarktbrücke zur Saale und auf den Saaleradweg dann weiter nach Norden bis zum Abzweig Gerichtsrain und dann den Gerichtsrain nach Westen hoch bis zur halleschen Straße, hier dann Tourende nach 62,4 km bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und verhältnismäßig trockenen Wegen. 
Es war eine interessante Tour durch den Auenwald mit Wegeabschnitten, die wir beide noch nicht kannten. 
Morgen geht es dann zu den Märzenbechern in das Leinewehtal bei Goldschau im Burgenlandkreis.
Hier die Strecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=jsqdgmbdlmifblco&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2016)

Hallo,
heute fand endlich die Tour zu den Märzenbechern im Leinewehtal bei Goldschau statt. Ich reiste mit dem ABELIO zum Treffpunkt Marktplatz in Weißenfels an. Dort erwarteten mich schon die Weißenfelser Reinhard 1, Peter und Jürgen, sowie Bikermario der von Merseburg mit dem Rad gefahren ist.




So konnten wir auch pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr, bei Sonne pur, Richtung Langendorf starten. Auf Höhe des Hotels „Güldene Berge“ bog ich dann zum Greißlaubach ab und folgte den Wanderweg entlang des Baches 














_(erster kurzer Halt, Reinhard1 wurde es schon etwas zu warm)_
Bachaufwärts bis zum südlichen Ortsausgang Untergreißlau. Ab hier folgten wir den Verlauf der Salzstraße nach Süden. Es ging durch den größten Windpark Sachsen-Anhalts 




bis zum Abzweig nach Krauschwitz bei km 8,9. Hier bog ich auf einen noch sehr schlammigen Wirtschaftsweg nach SW ab. 









Bei km 9.8 bogen wir wieder nach Süden ab und fuhren Richtung Pretzsch. Die Ortsmitte erreichten wir bei km 13,5. Jetzt wusste ich, dass wir im Herzen des Burgenlandkreises sind, wo alle Asthmatiker im Monat März am liebsten mit dem Atmen aufhören möchten. 




Der Gestank von brennenden Abfällen lag über den Ort. Ein rauchiger Nebel überzog das Ortszentrum, sodass wir unsere Beleuchtung einschalten mussten.




Aber wir hatten nach kurzer Fahrt durch den Ort den Westrand erreicht und folgten den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg nach SW, hier hatten wir endlich wieder frische Luft zum Atmen. 




Auf der Höhe bei km 15, dann eine kurze Pause. Meine Mitfahrer nutzten die Zeit zur Dresscodeanpassung, ich suchte unterdessen eine Dose. 




Bevor wir wieder aufbrachen, richtete sich unser Blick in Richtung Osterfeld, das in einem Talkessel liegt, über dem die Rauchschwaden der Gartenabfallverbrennung standen. 




Ein wahrlich imposanter Anblick. Gut, dass ich aus dem Saalekreis komme, wo so etwas nicht mehr gestattet ist. Aber jetzt ging es ersteinmal runter in das Tal zum Steinbach, der wurde überquert und auf der Westseite 




fuhren wir bis zur L190 vor. Auf der L190 ging es dann wieder bergaufwärts bis wir bei km 17,9 den Bahntrassenradweg (Zuckerbahn- Radweg) Zeitz- Camburg erreichten. Jetzt hatten wir bis Goldschau eine 1 km lange Abfahrt auf der L190 vor uns. Bei km 19,2 bog ich dann in die Ortschaft Goldschau ab und folgte der Ausschilderung 









in das Märzenbechertal. Bei km 20,8 hatten wir den Einstieg in das Leinewehtal erreicht. 









Mit teilweise durchdrehenden Hinterrädern bewegten wir uns ein wenig in das Tal bis km 21. Es war wieder ein erhabener Anblick der Millionen Märzenbecherblüten, die das Ufer des Leinewehbaches zu beiden Seiten in ein weißes Blütenmeer verwandelten. 















Nach dem obligatorischen Gruppenfoto ging es wieder retour.




_(Wir stehen nicht auf den Märzenbechern, der Streifen war Märzenbecherfrei)_




 
Hier verließ uns Bikermario, der noch das Tal durchfahren wollte. Wir fuhren wieder zurück bis nach Goldschau und folgten einen Wirtschaftsweg am südlichen Ortsrand nach Norden.  Ab km 23 folgten wir den Straßenverlauf der K2231 nach NW. 




_(Blick in Richtung Norden Cauerwitz, der dunkle Punkt in der Mitte des Bildes ist keine aufkommende Mondfinsternis, sondern ein defekt im Apparat)_




_(Reinhard1 zeigte uns bei einer Pause noch seine morgendlichen Übungen)_




_(Das Wethautal)_
Wir passierten die Ortschaften Utenbach und Cauerwitz. In Großgerstewitz machte ich noch einen Schlenker zum dortigen Schloss, bevor wir am nördlichen Ortsrand auf den Wethauradweg stießen.




Den folgten wir dann durch das Wethautal bis nach Beuditz,














hier dann Mittagspause in der wärmenden Sonne mit Anzugsanpassung, bevor wir auf den Radweg (Radacht) weiter fuhren. Weiter ging es über Wettaburg durch das Wethautal 















bis zum steinernen Engel bei km 38 im Kroppenthal. 




_(Die Vandalen haben hier gewütet)_









Nach der Besichtigung des steinernen Engels, hier haben Vandalen ihr Unwesen getrieben, ging es weiter bis zur Saale 



















und auf dem Saaleradweg über Leißling bis nach Weißenfels zurück. Hier dann Tourende nach 53,6 km.
Es war eine sehr schöne schon frühlingshafte Tour gewesen. Dank an meine Mitfahrer, die mir wieder ohne zu murren gefolgt sind. Euch ein schönes Wochenende. 
Hier die Strecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=ehlmvoprfhvdqchr&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (19. März 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute fand endlich die Tour zu den Märzenbechern im Meinewehtal bei Goldschau statt.


Hallo Udo schicke Tour habt ihr gemacht. Eine kleine, wenn auch nebensächliche Korrektur deines Berichtes. Die Märzenbecher bei Goldschau stehen nicht im *M*einewehtal sondern im* L*einewehtal.
@Bikermario 
Kannst du mal kurz deine weiter Route ab Leinewehtal beschreiben. Keine Einzelheiten. Nur so die generellen Richtungen. Ich bin mal Neugierig.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2016)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo schicke Tour habt ihr gemacht. Eine kleine, wenn auch nebensächliche Korrektur deines Berichtes. Die Märzenbecher bei Goldschau stehen nicht im *M*einewehtal sondern im* L*einewehtal.
> @Bikermario
> Kannst du mal kurz deine weiter Route ab Leinewehtal beschreiben. Keine Einzelheiten. Nur so die generellen Richtungen. Ich bin mal Neugierig.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Danke kasebi für die Info, habe es sofort korrigiert. Dir ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2016)

Kasebi schrieb:


> @Bikermario[/USER]
> Kannst du mal kurz deine weiter Route ab Leinewehtal beschreiben. Keine Einzelheiten. Nur so die generellen Richtungen. Ich bin mal Neugierig.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Also kasebi, dann kommt noch ein dicker Baumstamm und im zweiten drittel muss man über den Leinewehbach. Die Brücke ist zerstört, man kann nur über die Steine balancieren. Hier war für mich immer der Wendepunkt, wobei mich der Weg hinter dem Bach auch interessieren würde.


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2016)

Hallo,
am Donnerstag, den 24.03. kleine lockere Tour, grober Tourverlauf:
Merseburg Richtung Schafstädt-Tagebau Romonta- Verbindungskanal Wansleben a.S. - Teutschenthal unmd zurück.
Strecke zwischen 65 und 75 km
Treffpunkt & Start: Merseburg Bahnübergang Fischweg/ 09:00 Uhr
Wenn jemand mit möchte sollte er zur angegeben Zeit am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Donnerstag, den 24.03. kleine lockere Tour, grober Tourverlauf:
> Merseburg Richtung Schafstädt-Tagebau Romonta- Verbindungskanal Wansleben a.S. - Teutschenthal unmd zurück.
> Strecke zwischen 65 und 75 km
> ...


Hallo,
der Tourbericht kommt morgen, war eine schöne und interessante Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2016)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von unserer Tour in den Frühling am 14.03.. Es war ja auch der erste schöne Tag in dieser Woche gewesen. Mit dabei waren die im 8 ten Lebensjahrzehnt stehenden fitten Biker Erich und Harti vom Merseburger Radverein und ich. 




Punkt 09:00 Uhr trefen wir uns in Merseburg am Bahnübergang Fischweg. Da keiner mehr kam, sind wir pünktlich auf dem Laucha-Schwarzeiche- Radweg gen Westen losgefahren. Vorbei an der Hochhalde bei km 2,4. Man ist fast fertig, dann wird die Laucha verlegt. Weiter ging es auf dem Radweg über Knapendorf und Bündorf 









bis zum Schloss und Park Milzau bei km 8. Ich bin jetzt schon 9 Jahre in der Region ansässig, aber das Schloss mit dem Park kannte ich auch noch nicht. Zurzeit blühen die Blausterne im Park, alles ist in Blau gehüllt, sehr schön anzusehen.









Bei km 9,2 erreichten wir Burgstaden und bogen auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach NW ab, der uns über die ICE-Trasse führte. Der Weg wurde jetzt sehr schmierig.




Die Bewölkung löste sich langsam auf. Am Horizont im Burgenlandkreis sahen wir schon die ersten Sonnenstrahlen. Bei km 11,3 bog ich dann auf einen Betonweg nach Norden ab,




der uns an die Laucha bei Schotterey führte. Auf diesen dann weiter über Grossgräfendorf, an der Bahntrasse entlang weiter bis Schafstädt. 




_(Kurze Pause, wir werden ja immer älter)_
_



_
_(Alte Mühle am Nordausgang von Schafstädt)_
Ab hier bewegten wir uns wieder nach Norden, bis zur L164 NW von Steuden. Wenige 100 Meter auf dieser Straße nach Westen, dann bog ich bei km 23,6 nach Norden abbog.




_(Das ist kein neues Gras, sondern hier wurde Gülle ausgebracht)_
Laut Karte müsste hier ein Weg genau zur Halde Stedten auf Höhe der Schießanlage Romonta führen. Ja wie das so immer ist mit den Kartenwerken, der Weg ist eingezeichnet aber in der Natur sieht alles ganz anders aus. Der Weg war vollkommen zugewachsen. So suchte ich einen neuen Weg, der uns im Kreis über eine Wiese wieder bis zum Einstieg in den nicht mehr vorhandenen Weg führte. 




Also wurde schnell präzisiert. Ich sah einen Weg nach Osten, der auch befahren wurde. Auf diesen ging es dann leicht hangabwärts bis nach Etzdorf.




Auf der Ausfallstraße nach Wansleben a. S. weiter nach Norden, vorbei an einem Windpark gelangten wir dann bei km 30,1 am südlichen Ortsrand von Wansleben a.S. an. Ich fuhr dann am Ortsrand nach Westen weiter, bis zur Sporthalle Romonta bei km 33. 









_(Ein seltenes Bild, Erich lächelt)_
Jetzt lenkte ich meinen Weg wieder nach Norden, über den Bahnübergang und weiter bis zum Weida-Ringkanal. Am Sportplatz Romonta bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, 




der uns zu einer Unterführung an der B80 brachte. Hier fließt auch die Weida durch. Am südlichen Ufer ging es an der Weida weiter nach NO, 










bis ein Zaunfragment uns den Weg versperrte, was aber kein wirkliches Hindernis war. Wir kamen dann auf einen Reiterhof raus, wo uns zwei liebreizende Reiterinnen anschauten und uns den weiteren Weg wiesen. Auf der K2149 fuhren wir dann wenige 100 Meter nach Norden bis zum Fischer am Kerner See weiter.




















Hier dann Mittagspause bei km 38,4 und lecker Fischbrötchen. Nach der Stärkung dann zurück auf der K2149 nach Süden bis zur B80. 




_(Hier ist auch derZusammenfluß von Weida und Weida-Ringkanal)_
Gleich hinter der B80 sind wir dann auf einer alten Parallelstraße zur B80 nach Osten weiter. Bei km 40,6 bog ich dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, der uns an alten mit Wasser gefüllten Löchern, die hier einen See bilden














vorbeiführte und in Teutschenthal am Denkmal in der Straße der Einheit führte. 









Hier betrachteten wir erst einmal diese Stätte, die an den Kalisalzabbau in Teutschenthal erinnert. 




Wieder was dazu gelernt. Nach dem kleinen geschichtlichen Exkurs ging es auf der Straße der Einheit nach Süden weiter




_(Hier musste ich unbedingt den Kanal untersuchen)_
bis nach Teutschenthal zur Sparkasse. Hier prangt ein großes Graffiti an der Wand. 




Ich benötigte von diesem Gemälde noch unbedingt die genaue Koordinate.  Danach verließen wir den Ort nach Süden von der Sparkasse aus. 




_(Die zwei nutzten die wenig befahrene Straße für ein kleine Abfahrt)_
Auf der alten Kapstraße fuhren wir dann durch die Felder im Zickzack bis nach Bad Lauchstädt. 














Bei km 58,4 wurde die Tankstelle mit der Muschel auf einen Kaffee angefahren, bevor wir den Ort verließen und bei Milzau wieder auf den Laucha-Schwarzeiche-Radweg stießen. Auf diesen ging es dann retour zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Bei km 67 wurde dann die Tour für beendet erklärt. Die Sonne wärmte uns ab Mittag mit ihren Strahlen den Rücken, was sehr angenehm war. Pannen hatten wir auch nicht. Jetzt konnten wir uns auf das Osterfest vorbereiten. Mal sehen, wo es uns in der nächsten Woche hin verschlägt. Werde es dann rechtzeitig bekanntgeben.
Ich wünsche allen treuen Lesern von „Merseburg und Umgebung“ ein schönes Osterfest.
Streckenverlauf hier: 
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=nofbenasmziusadf&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (1. April 2016)

Hallo Allesamt
Die Mittwochstour am 6.4. werde ich gemeinsam mit Udo1 fahren. Start und Ziel ist der Bahnhof in Zeitz. Startzeit ist 10:00. Näheres hab ich hier beschrieben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vorne-z-hinten-z-zeitz.362020/page-19#post-13701144

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2016)

Hallo,
den heutigen Tag habe ich genutzt um einige Punkte zw. Merseburg und Kabelske anzufahren, die ich unbedingt mal aufsuchen wollte.
Also startete ich um 08:00 Uhr von Merseburg aus und fuhr erst einmal zur Saalebrücke bei Schkopau.
Die Sonne brach langsam durch den Dunst durch, als ich die Straße nach der Saale die nach Kollenbey führt erreichte. Rechts von mir sah ich das kleine Wäldchen in der Luppe-Saaleaue. 











Hier war vor etlichen Jahren einmal die größte Brutkolonie der Graureiher in Europa. Aber die Population ist in den letzten Jahren wieder zurückgegangen, durch die Waschbären, die die Eier Graureiher fressen.
An der Schutzhütte Kollenbey bog ich zum Damm der Gerwische/ Steinlache ab und folgte den Dammweg




bis zur Brücke über die Alte Weiße Elster bei km 9. Nach einer kurzen Besichtigung fuhr ich weiter zum Elsterdamm und folgte den Radweg nach Osten bis zum km 15,3. Hier verließ ich dann den Radweg und bewegte mich auf einen Wiesenweg 




in einem Bogen nach Norden und Osten bis zur Straße, die nach Röglitz führt. Dann wenige 100 Meter auf der Straße nach Norden bis auf Höhe des Teiches bei km 16,4. Hier bog ich nach Osten ab, fuhr am Alten Wasserwerk vorbei, bis zur alten Rodelbahn im Norden. 















_(Hier sieht man die alten Weinberge von Röglitz)_
Bei km 18,2 erreichte ich die K2146 und folgte deren Verlauf bis zur B 6. Bei km 20,3 verließ ich die B6 und fuhr nach Norden durch ein Gewerbegebiet weiter. Bei km 21,5 überquerte ich die Eisenbahnlinie Halle-Leipzig in Höhe Bahnhof Großkugel. Am Ortseingang von Beuditz bei km 22 bog ich auf den Salzfuhrweg ab 




und folgte seinen Verlauf über Schwoitsch und Kleinkugel bis nach Zwintschöna. Zwischendurch machte ich aber noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Kabelskeüberlauf bei Schwoitsch.














Es ging vorbei am Naturbad Zwintschöna und dann weiter bis zum südlichen Ortsausgang.









Bei km 38 erreichte ich Dieskau und bog genau bei km 38 nach Osten ab. Bei km 39 erreichte ich einen Radweg, der am Ostufer des Osendorfer See nach Süden führt, den folgte ich bis am Haupttor des Rudervereins eintraf. Hier überquerte ich die Straße und tauchte in den Dieskauer Schlosspark ein. 









Mein Weg führte mich zum Mühlteich und zu der Skulptur 4 Füße. Dann wieder zurück bis zum Reideradweg, den ich dann bis zur L170 im Süden folgte. Auf der L170 fuhr ich dann weiter durch Osendorf nach NW und gelangte bei km 45,9 an der B91 an. Auf dem Radweg weiter Richtung Merseburg, aber nur bis zum km 47,2. Hier überquerte ich die B91 und fuhr auf einen Wirtschaftsweg östlich der B91 weiter nach Süden. Dieser Weg führte mich in einem Bogen durch die Auenlandschaft der Gerwische bis zur Eisenbahnlinie Halle-Eisenach.














Die Eisenbahnlinie unterquerte ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite konnte ich dann wieder den Wirtschaftsweg Richtung Osten nutzen.









Am Ende des Weges konnte ich dann die Brücke über die Gerwische nutzen und fuhr dann weiter in Richtung Saalebrücke weiter. Über Schkopau ging es dann zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour in Merseburg Gerichtsrain zurück. 
Es war eine interessante Tour entlang der Kabelske und den ehemaligen Weinbergen von Röglitz, wo schon Thilo von Trotha den Wein von den Weinbergen von Röglitz getrunken hat. 
Aber man soll es kaum glauben, am Ende der Tour hatte ich schon einen schönen Sonnenbrand abbekommen.
Morgen soll ja das Wetter auch noch einigermaßen werden, dann geht es zur kasebi-Tour nach Zeitz. Start um 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Zeitz, wird garantiert eine super Tour werden.
*Hier noch der Track zur heutigen Tour:*
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=dfmhyudfwlowystf&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Kasebi (5. April 2016)

Wird Morgen eine schöne Tour. Versprochen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (6. April 2016)

Moin Udo und wer sonst noch mitkommt
Leider hat es in der Nacht geregnet. Richtet euch also auf die ein oder andere Pfütze, sowie farblich veränderte Kleidung und Bikes ein.   Natürlich nur Punktuell. 
Also dann 10:00 am Bhf ZZ
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2016)

Hallo,
heute fand die Kasebi-Tour statt. Das Wetter sah vielversprechend aus, als ich aus dem Fenster sah. Eigentlich wollte ich ja um 07:00 Uhr starten und den Weg nach Weißenfels/ Bahnhof pedallierend zurücklegen, unterwegs sollten auch noch schnell 3 Dosen gesucht werden. Aber als der Wecker um 06:00 Uhr mich zum Aufstehen zwingen wollte, hatte ich echt keine Lust das kuschlige Bett zu verlassen. Ich entschloss mich spontan den Zug um 08:36 Uhr nach WSF zu nehmen und drehte mich dann genüsslich auf die Seite und schloss wieder die Augen. Pünktlich fuhr der Zug von Merseburg ab, der Anschlusszug in WSF wartete schon auf mich. Auch dieser hielt den Fahrplan ein, auf die Minute um 09:18 Uhr ruckte er an. In WSF-West stieg dann Reinhard 1 dazu. Unterwegs läutet mein Kommunikationsgerät, Kasebi war am anderen Ende zu hören. Er teilte uns mit, dass er noch einen Reifen mit Schlauch wechseln müsse und wir schon mal losfahren sollten, den Track hatte ich ja. Er würde uns entgegen kommen. In Zeitz angekommen ging es dann auf den von Kasebi geplanten Track am südlichen Ufer der Weißen Elster Richtung Zuckerfabrik.










Bei km 1,6 überquerten wir die Weiße Elster und fuhren ein Stück auf der B180 weiter nach Westen. Hier sahen wir dann, wie Kasebi uns entgegen kam. 









Jetzt war der Guide der heutigen Tour da und führte uns weiter nach Westen auf einen Wirtschaftsweg zur Unterführung bei km 3,3 an der B2. 




Auf dem Plattenweg ging es weiter gen Westen bis zum km 4,2. Hier bog er nach Süden ab 




















und fuhr weiter bis Kleinosida. Vorbei am Gutshaus 




ging es dann sofort wieder hoch auf die Höhe vom nördlichen Elstertal bis nach Mannsdorf. 




In Mannsdorf eine ganz kurze Pause zur Dresscodeänderung, es wurde warm. 









Dann durch den Ort weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SW, oberhalb der Obstplantagen. Bei km 9 besichtigten wir noch einen alten Steinbruch. 









Am Ende des Höhenweges tauchte er mit uns in den Droyßiger Wald ein. Der ganze Waldboden ist übersäht mit weißen Buschwindröschen, ein sehr schöner Anblick.









Er führte uns in einem Bogen nach Norden durch den Wald und führte uns dann wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen 




über Weißenborn und Stolzenhain bis zur Unterführung an der BAB 9, die wir bei km 19,5 erreichten. Aber bis dahin hatten wir nur offene Fläche mit Sturm von vorn, war schon etwas beschwerlich, da mussten wir dann auch eine kleine Futterpause am Wasserwerk bei km 14 einlegen. 




















Da ich ja heute kein Guide war, konnte ich mir auch die Natur rechts und links von der Strecke betrachten. 




Nach der BAB9 führte er uns weiter durch Kleinhelmsdorf 









bis zur Westseite des dortigen Betonwerkes. Hier bog er dann nach Norden auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, der uns nach Goldschau brachte, 









jetzt aber schon mit leichter Windunterstützung. Am Südrand von Goldschau ging es weiter nach NO, vorbei am Einstieg ins Leinewehtal, 




aber jetzt wieder ordentlich berghoch. 









Die Schutzhütte auf der Höhe erreichten wir bei km 26,5. Der Guide führte uns auf dem Höhenweg nach Westen, stieg dabei schnell mal gekonnt vom Bike, ohne Schaden zu nehmen.




Ach ja bis auf das Navi, da übernahm ich dann schnell die weitere Führung. Auf einen Trail im Wald 














ging es nach Osten weiter bis Haardorf, wo wir am Ostrand auf den Zuckerbahnradweg trafen und seinen Lauf nach Osten bis zum Abzweig nach Waldau folgten. 









Es folgte ein kleiner Schlenker durch Waldau, hier dann hoch zum Weickelsdorfer Weg, 




der uns wieder zur Unterführung an der BAB9, bei km 31,2, brachte. Hinter der Autobahn fuhren wir an den Heideteichen vorbei 




bis hoch zur L198. 
*Ende Teil 1 wegen der 3000 Zeichen*


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2016)

*Und hier der Teil 2, wegen der 3000 Zeichen*
 
Auf der Straße dann weiter nach Süden, hier wieder ordentlicher Gegenwind weiter bis zum Abzweig nach Thierbach bei km 33,4. Hier verabschiedeten wir uns von Kasebi,




der von hier auf dem Zuckerbahnradweg nach Hause fuhr. Reinhard 1 und ich folgten seinen für uns geplanten Track, jetzt mit kräftiger Windunterstützung und Kette rechts bzw. mit Gang 14 im Geschwindigkeitsrausch weiter nach Osten. Der Wind trieb uns über Thuerbach, Quesnitz, 



















Kirchsteitz, Döschwitz bis zum Kretzschauer See. Wir folgten den Trail am Nordufer des Sees bis zum Ostufer, 




dann bog ich ab und fuhr durch den Ort 




bis zum Einstieg in den Zuckerbahnradweg, den wir bei km 43,8 erreichten. Der Radweg 




brachte uns bis runter an die B180. Ab hier war es dann nicht mehr weit bis zum Bahnhof Zeitz, den wir nach 48 km, um 14:44 Uhr erreichten. Der Triebwagen der Burgenlandbahn stand schon bereit, als wir den Bahnsteig betraten. Pünktlich um 14:07 fuhr er ab und die Tour war hiermit beendet.
Es war eine superschöne Tour die Kasebi für uns ausgearbeitet hatte. Tolle Aussichten, schöner Wind von vorn und hinten, die Sonne schien, was will man mehr. Ich sah wieder einige Wege, die mir bis heute noch unbekannt waren. 
Kasebi Danke für die Tour und dir alles Gute für die Zukunft.
Hier der Track: 

http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=zoaregbhsltvayhl&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## _torsten_ (7. April 2016)

Da kann man mal wieder sehen: wenn Udo mitfährt ist schönes Wetter. 
Und die Wegen sehen ja auch nicht sooo schlimm aus. Gegen ein wenig Tarnfarbe an den Hosenbeinen ist ja nichts einzuwenden. Oder?!


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Da kann man mal wieder sehen: wenn Udo mitfährt ist schönes Wetter.
> Und die Wegen sehen ja auch nicht sooo schlimm aus. Gegen ein wenig Tarnfarbe an den Hosenbeinen ist ja nichts einzuwenden. Oder?!


Als wir uns trafen, berichtete Kasebi von Starkregen in der Nacht in seinem Gebiet. Aber der Wind hatte alles weggeblasen gehabt, als wir losfuhren.


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2016)

Hallo Brustgurtfahrer,
es bleibt dabei, anbiken am Sonntag. Start 13:00 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2016)

Hallo,
heute waren die BRUSTGURTFAHRER mit Verstärkung anbiken. Start war um 13:00 Uhr am Bahnhofsvorplatz in Merseburg.



 
Pünktlich ging es dann auch gleich zur Neumarktbrücke, 


 
_(Das Geländer wird schon wieder bestrickt)_
von dort weiter über Meuschau nach Löpitz. Ab Löpitz dann auf den Salzradweg bis kurz vor Zweimen. Hier trafen wir auf den Gosewanderweg. Den wir durch den Auenwald bis nach Masslau folgten, 


 
immer begleitet vom Geruch des frischen Bärlauchs. Aber jetzt mit weniger Wind von vorn. Nördlich Masslau unterquerten wir die BAB 9 


 
und fuhren am Damm der Luppe weiter bis zur Domholzschänke, unser heutiges Ziel und gleichzeitig Wendepunkt. Hier gab es dann lecker Kuchen.


 
Zurück folgten wir den Elsterradweg durch den Auenwald und auf dem Damm der Weißen Elster.


 
Es war eine schöne Tour gewesen, besonders der Rückwind war besser als der Hinweg, weil ordentlicher Wind von hinten.
Euch allen eine schöne Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstBond (12. April 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Hier mal ein kleiner fotografischer Statusbericht vom Brückenbau in Leißling.

Lobitzscher Seite:





Leißlinger Seite:










Gruß
René


----------



## Udo1 (12. April 2016)

Hallo René,
sieht ja gut aus. Besser als in Berlin.
War heute mit Gattin bei Eckhartsberga unterwegs. Die Kuhschellen blühen schon gewaltig


----------



## Udo1 (13. April 2016)

Hallo,
für heute habe ich mir eine kleine Tour zum Rödel vorgenommen. Mein Begleiter war wie immer Reinhard1. Der um 09:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Leißling auf mich wartete.



 
So ging es dann auch schnell weiter nach Schönburg auf dem Saaleradweg und von dort dann weiter auf dem Radweg


 
 zur Hennebrücke. Dort überquerten wir die Saale und fuhren wenige 100 Meter die L207 nach Norden hoch zum oberen Weg an der Glocke. Diesen Bereich kannten wir noch nicht. 


 
_(Es wurde langsam warm)_
Bei km 11,5 ging es wieder steil runter zum Saaleradweg linkes Ufer. Den folgten wir dann bis Großjena. Hier weiter über die Unstrut nach Kleinjena. In Kleinjena folgten wir heute mal die Straße hoch nach Großwillsdorf. Bei der Hermannsbank ein kurzer Halt für ein Selfi 


 



 
_(Ab jetzt streikte mein Fotoapparat, trotz vollem Akku)_
und dann weiter Richtung Großwillsdorf. Jetzt hatten wir den Rödel passiert und fuhren auf dem Westhang des Rödels auf einen Trail und einen Waldweg runter zum Hasselbach. Auf der Straße ging es weiter bis Balgstädt, wo wir auf der Straße „Am Marktstieg“ abbogen und am Ende wieder den Westhang des Rödel hoch pedallierten. Es war schon ein ordentlicher Anstieg. Oben mussten wir uns einen Weg auf einen ehemaligen Trail suchen. Der führte uns zu der Koppel mit den Wildpferden. Hier gab es dann auch einen Zugang zur Weide im Elektrozaun. Es ging weiter nach Norden, die Räder wurden jetzt über den Zaun gehoben und wir robbten unten durch. Hier im Wald findet man noch die letzten Ural und SIL-Reifen unserer ehemaligen Freunde. Auch stießen wir hier noch auf einen versteckt liegenden Bunker. Aber hier war kein Weg mehr, so schlugen wir uns durch das Waldgebiet bis zu einem nach Balgstädt runterführenden Waldweg. Unten angekommen ging es gleich auf dem Finnewanderweg wieder den Rödel hoch bis zur schönen Aussicht. Nun ja die letzten 50 Meter haben wir hier aber leider schiebend hinter uns gebracht. Die Aussicht hat uns aber dafür voll und ganz entschädigt. 


 



 
Nach der hier durchgeführten Mittagspause sind wir auf der Nordseite des Rödels bis zur Rampe die nach Freyburg runterführt weiter. Dann die Rampe runter, die Scheiben wurden schon sehr heiß. Ab Freyburg sind wir dann ein Stück auf den Unstrutradweg weiter bis Großjena, hier dann in Richtung Döbichau abgebogen und über Goseck und Uichteritz bis nach WSF zurück. Hier dann Tourende nach 47,5 km und Ordentlichen 597 HM.
Es war wieder eine sehr interessante Tour mit Abschnitten im Rödel die wir noch nicht kannten.
Hier der Track: http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=amsgdkfsyepzfrdz&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (14. April 2016)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag habe ich mit Harti eine Runde um den Geiseltalsee gedreht und dabei haben wir wieder viel neues entdeckt.
Start war um 09:00 Uhr am Airpark in Merseburg, wo mein mitfahrer schon auf mich wartete.



Auf der Heerstraße ging es vor zum See in Höhe der Klobikauer Halde Ostseite. Aber die Vandalen haben wieder zugeschlagen, die Schutzhütte an der Heerstraße wurde an der Rückfront eingetreten.
 Von hier sind wir dann auf dem Radweg hoch zum Weinberg. Das Harzer Höhenvieh hatte schon den Hang besetzt gehabt.


 
Ob der Schilderwald immer die richtige Richtung weißt?


 
Weiter ging es zum Campingplatz und Strandbad an der Mittelhalde bei Stöbnitz.


 
Von hier sind wir dann weiter zur Marina auf einen heißen Kaffee. Der Hafen ist schon ordentlich belegt.
   



 



 
Es hat geschmeckt, danach ging es hoch zum Radweg und auf diesen weiter bis nach Neumark zur Marina.


 
Die Treppe die runter zur Seebrücke führt ist soweit fertiggestellt, die Anbindung bis zur Seebrücke ist aber noch nicht fertig.


 
Über Frankleben sind wir dann nach Merseburg zurück. Wenn man lange nicht mehr um den See gefahren ist, gibt es wieder viel neues zu entdecken.


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2016)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 20.04. werde ich eine Tour durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst über den Orlas nach Bad Bibra (Käsescheune) und Laucha durchführen.
Start in *Querfurt Bahnhof um 09:50 Uhr*
Zusteigen in die Burgenlandbahn an den Bahnhöfen:
Merseburg 09:05 Uhr
Beuna(Geiseltal) 09:10 Uhr
Frankleben 09:13 Uhr 
Streckenlänge ca. 45 km
Fahrkarte: Hopperticket
Wettervorhersage für den Mittwoch: 13°C leicht bewölkt
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er zu den Abfahrtszeiten an den Bahnhöfen sein.


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2016)

Hallo,
da sind wir ja für den Mittwoch ja schon zu dritt. Leffith und Reinhard1 haben ihr Teilnahme schon zugesagt.


----------



## Udo1 (21. April 2016)

Hallo,
gestern haben wir eine sehr schöne Tour von Querfurt durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst weiter über den Orlas bis nach Merseburg durchgeführt.
Mit dabei waren leffith, Reinhard1 und Harti vom Merseburger Radverein. Da Harti mit seinem 28 ziger Schmalreifen unterwegs war, habe ich die Strecke kurzfristig an sein Bike angepasst.
Wir drei Merseburger trafen uns um 09:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Merseburg und fuhren gemeinsam mit der Burgenlandbahn bis nach Querfurt. 
In Frankleben stieg dann Reinhard1, aus Weißenfels kommend, dazu.
Der Zug traf pünktlich um 09:44 Uhr in Querfurt ein. Nachdem die Satelliten gefunden wurden, ging es sofort zum Radweg an der Querne. 



















So durchquerten wir Querfurt, in Thaldorf am Braunsbrunen, machten wir einen kurzen Stopp. Der Brunnen erinnert an eine berühmte Persönlichkeit von Querfurt, den heiligen Brun. „_Der Heilige Brun von Querfurt, wurde 973/974 auf der Burg geboren und 1009 durch einen heidnischen Fürst der Pruzzen enthauptet. 
Quelle: Stadt Querfurt“_
_



_
Weiter ging die Fahrt auf dem Burschenweg durch das Quernetal 




nach Westen, wo wir bei km 5 den Radweg neben der L172 erreichten. 




Dies ist der schnellste und kürzeste Weg zum Einstieg in den Ziegelrodaer Forst bei Herrmanseck, wo wir den Parkplatz bei km 9 erreichten. 









Ab hier folgten wir den Himmelscheibenweg durch den Wald, vorbei an der Gaststätte Jägerhütte und dem Tiergehege ging es auf der WAB-Richtung Süden. 




Bei km 14,5, Höhe Kuckuksberg verließen wir den Himmelsscheibenweg und folgten der abzweigenden WAB nach SW bis zum Einstieg in den Geopfad Trias-Tor. Die Route muss ich gestehen habe ich nicht ganz uneigennützig so gelegt, mir fehlten noch einige Dosen, die wir noch gemeinsam gesucht haben.














 Bei km 17,5 verließen wir nach einer rasanten Abfahrt den Ziegelrodaer Forst und fuhren weiter nach Süden weiter. Rechts von uns erhob sich die Kalirückstandshalde von Roßleben. 




Sieht aus wie eine Mondlandschaft durch die Bodenerosion. 
Am Ende der Straße trafen wir bei km 20 in Wendelstein ein und besuchten hier noch gleich die Burganlage mit herrlichem Blick in das Unstruttal bis rüber zur Hohen Schrecke. 



















Auf dem Unstrutradweg fuhren wir weiter bis nach Memleben, 




_(Die Kirschbäume standen in voller Blüte)_
_



_
vorbei an der Kaiserpfalz ging es bei km 25 in den Memlebener Buchaer Forst. Ich wählte lt. Karte den Archäologisch – Historischer Wanderweg Memleben mit blauem Querbalken. 










Bis auf die Höhe hatten wir ca. 200 Hm zu überwinden. Der Weg führte uns an archäologische Ausgrabungsstätten vorbei. Die Wegebeschaffenheit war nicht so prickelnd, wie ich es mir bei der Planung gedacht hatte. Es musste auch teilweise geschoben werden. 




_(Aber in unserem Alter dürfen wir das)_
Als wir dann endlich oben angelangt waren und der Schweiß aufhörte in Strömen zu fließen konnte sich der Puls wieder auf für unser Alter normalen Bereich einpegeln. 




Bei km 29 hatten wir den Südrand des Memlebener Buchaer Forstes erreicht. Jetzt ging es auf Betonfahrstreifen weiter nach Süden bis hoch zum Orlas, 









_(Dort wo das Windrad steht befindet sich die Erhebung Orlas)_
der mit 305 m üNN der höchste Punkt ist. Hier bogen wir dann nach SO ab, es ging vorbei an der Gaststätte „Zur Biene“ in den 80 ziger Jahren des 18. Jahrhunderts war hier eine Wegegeldeinnahmestelle, wo der Wegezoll kassiert wurde. Jetzt ging es rasant runter nach Bad Bibra, 









an der Käsescheune wurde gehalten, die Rucksäcke mit Käse bepackt und dann nichts wie weiter nach Laucha. 




_(Kurz vor Laucha noch schnell ein Gruppenfoto)_
Wir folgten ab hier den Unstrutradweg bis Ortsausgang Weischütz. 




_(Weischütz Unstrutbrücke, im Hintergrund der Nüssenberg wo in einigen Tagen die Orchideen blühen werden.)_
_



_

_



_
Hier trennten sich die Wege von Reinhard1 und uns drei Merseburger. Er fuhr auf dem Radweg weiter bis Weißenfels und wir kämpften uns wieder den Berg hoch bis nach Müncheroda.




 Den Ort erreichten wir bei km 47. Von Müncheroda ging es dann auf Nebenstraßen über Ebersroda, 



















_(In der Mitte Schloss Frankleben)_
den Höhenweg nördlich Branderoda, Braunsbedra und Frankleben bis nach Merseburg zurück. Nach rund 75 km haben wir dann die Tour für beendet erklärt. 
Pannen gab es keine, der Schweiß floss in Strömen, das Wetter hat gepasst, Natur pur und wieder ein paar neue Wege gesehen. Also eine rundum gelungene Tour.
Hier der Track: http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=wixadqyvfomlbpna&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2016)

Hallo,
morgen, wenn es nicht regnen oder schneien sollte, ist um 09:20 Uhr Start in Weißenfels Ortsteil Langendorf-Bahnhof.
Strecke grob: Langendorf- Teuchern- Rippachradweg-Hohenmölsen-Dehlitz/Saale-Merseburg
Länge der Strecke ca. 56 km
Mitfahrer bis jetzt Reinhard1


----------



## hallunke (25. April 2016)

ev. ich, wie/wann kommst Du nach Weißenfels?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (25. April 2016)

doch nicht, ich bekomme es nicht hin. Schade, aber bald klappt es wieder mal


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> doch nicht, ich bekomme es nicht hin. Schade, aber bald klappt es wieder mal


Habe gerade von Reinhard1 die Info bekommem Regen, somit fällt die Tour aus.


----------



## h3x3r (26. April 2016)

Ich möchte am Samstag eine längere Tour in mir unbekannte Gefilde machen. Kann bitte mal einer drüber schauen ob die Wegeplanung so passt?

https://www.komoot.de/tour/8733356


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2016)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Ich möchte am Samstag eine längere Tour in mir unbekannte Gefilde machen. Kann bitte mal einer drüber schauen ob die Wegeplanung so passt?
> 
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/8733356


Kannst so fahren, wie ich grob gesehen habe. Konnte mir den Track leider nicht runterladen und in meinem Kartenwerk 1:25000 prüfen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. April 2016)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Ich möchte am Samstag eine längere Tour in mir unbekannte Gefilde machen. Kann bitte mal einer drüber schauen ob die Wegeplanung so passt?
> 
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/8733356




Ich bin am WE ein Stück an der Schwarzeiche (ist der Bach der durch Klobigkau fließt) entlanggeradelt und fand es nett. 
St.Micheln raus ist auch hübsch.

Hier mal auf dere Karte, wie wir den Bach lang sind:

https://www.komoot.de/tour/8701931/zoom


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Kannst so fahren, wie ich grob gesehen habe. Konnte mir den Track leider nicht runterladen und in meinem Kartenwerk 1:25000 prüfen.


In Laucha würde ich dir den Borntalweg mit anschließenden Finnewanderweg nach Krawinkel empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (26. April 2016)

die Planung passt! Viel Spaß am Samstag und gutes Wetter


----------



## hallunke (26. April 2016)

So, jetzt noch mal ein paar Minuten mehr Zeit:
Auf Deiner Planung unbedingt bei Delitz am Berge aufpassen, die Einfahrt in die ehemalige Zuckerbahntrasse kann man leicht übersehen (auf meinen Karten ca. Punkt A).
Zwei Varianten für den Bereich um Lauchstädt... Geiseltal habe ich noch mal zusammengebastelt.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/8738695
https://www.komoot.de/tour/8738763
Einmal ist der Vorschlag von Marc (Ritter Runkel) mit dem Weg am Bach Schwarzeiche aufgegriffen, sowie die ganze Tour in dem Bereich etwas mehr nach links verschoben - Richtung Halde des Geiseltalsees. Da hat man noch ein paar Höhenmeter, einige schöne Blicke auf den See und kann womöglich an der Marina Mücheln seine Wasservorräte auffüllen. Quer durch Mücheln ist nicht schlimm, bei St. Micheln gibt es an der Geisel noch eine empfehlenswerte Einkehr (Forellenzucht), und schon ist man wieder auf Deiner geplanten Strecke.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. April 2016)

Hallo Hallunke, kann es sein, daß Du die beiden Vorschläge noch "entprivatisieren" musst?
Das mit dem Tour nach links verschieben und näher an der Halde und am See entlang würde ich auch empfehlen.
Die Fischzucht macht leider am Sa. schon 13 Uhr zu, wer da noch was bekommen möchte, sollte nicht so spät starten.


----------



## hallunke (26. April 2016)

entprivatisieren stimmt, sorry, hätte auch wie Du die Karte verlinken können.
Jetzt müsste es aber gehen.


----------



## ohmtroll (27. April 2016)

Zum Borntalweg interessantes: http://www.geologie-natur-mitteldeutschland.de/img/files/U08_borntal.pdf


----------



## h3x3r (28. April 2016)

Vielen Dank für das zahlreiche Feedback. Ich hab einige Änderungen eingearbeitet. So wird die Strecke gerade mal 2 km länger und ein paar Höhenmeter kommen dazu aber dadurch ist sie sicher um einiges attraktiver.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Rad ist geputzt und geölt. Gepäck ist verpackt. So kann es dann morgen gen Halberstadt gehen. 4 Tage Harzvorland mit hohem geschichtlichen Anteil liegen vor uns. Das Wetter wird fantastisch.


----------



## hallunke (3. Mai 2016)

Na denne, viel Spaß und viele geschichtliche Eindrücke unterwegs wünsche ich...


----------



## Udo1 (8. Mai 2016)

*Himmelfahrtstour 2016 Anreise 4.5. Halberstadt
Tour Halberstadt-Spiegelsberge*​Unsere diesjährige Himmelfahrtstour fand in diesem Jahr Vorharz statt. Als Ausgangspunkt für alle Tage hatten wir Halberstadt gewählt.
Die Anreise erfolgte am 04.Mai. Gegen 14:00 Uhr trafen wir im Hotel ein, bezogen unserer Unterkunft und bereiteten danach die Räder für eine erste kurze Ausfahrt in Richtung Spiegelsberge vor. 
Wir starteten vom Hotel gegen 15:15 Uhr 





und fuhren auf der Spiegelstraße, Westerhäuser Straße und Hans-Neupert-Straße gen Süden bis zum Einstieg in den Landschaftspark Spiegelsberge.














 Nördlich des Tiergartens ging es erst mal hoch zum Jagdschloss Spiegelsberge, hier war leider schieben angesagt. 














Im Schloss befindet sich das riesen Weinfass mit 144000 Liter Fassungsvermögen, es steht seit 2008 als größtes Weinfass im Guinnesbuch der Rekorde. Oben angelangt bogen wir nach Süden zum Belvedere ab, wurde 1782 als Aussichtsturm erbaut. 














Von hier ging es auf dem Höhenweg nach Westen bis zum Bismarckturm. 




Eigentlich wollte ich ja den Wanderweg am Blankenburger Kopf wieder von den Spiegelsbergen runter, aber als ich die Abfahrt sah, dachte ich an unser Alter und drehte wieder um. Ich wählte dann den Trail östlich des Bismarckturmes durch ein Tal nach Süden runter zum Rand der Spiegelsberge kurz vor den Trenkenbergen. 















In einem Bogen fuhren wir auf dem Harzclubweg wieder nach Norden, 




bis zum Eingang des Tiergartens zurück. Von hier fuhr ich durch den westlichen Teil von Halberstadt nach Norden weiter




 bis zum grünen Gürtel nördlich der B79. 




Dann weiter am Franziskanerkloster vorbei bis zum Domplatz. 




_(Der Halberstädter Dom)_




_(Die Liebfrauenkirche)_




_(Domprobstei)_
Im dortigen Stephanus-Cafe gab es dann noch lecker Kaffee und Kuchen, bevor wir die Tour am Anreisetag beendeten. 




Anschließend machten wir noch einen kleinen Stadtrundgang in die Altstadt, bevor wir uns beim Italiener niederließen und beim Essen auf die letzten zwei Teilnehmer warteten, die auf der BAB 38 im Stau standen.
Hier der Track von der Anreisetour: 
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=klzdtipvmkkfxemp&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2016)

*Himmelfahrtstour 2016 Himmelfahrtstag 5.5. 
Halberstadt-Harsleben-Dittfurt-Quedlinburg-Weddersleben-Westerhausen-Börnecke-Langenstein-Halberstadt*​ 
Nach einer ruhigen Nacht im Hotel St. Florian in Betten ohne Rückenschmerzen zu bekommen, ging es um 07:45 Uhr zum reichhaltigen Frühstück. Danach rein in die Radkleidung und runter zu den Rädern. Pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr waren alle startbereit und es konnte losgehen. 




Der Wind war noch etwas frisch, aber die Sonne brannte schon wieder unbarmherzlich auf uns hernieder. Auf der Antoniusstraße verließen wir Halberstadt in Richtung NO, vorbei an der Ruine der Franzosenkirche. 




Denn Halberstadt wurde 1944 und 1945 10-mal von der 8. US-Luftflotte bombardiert, wobei der Angriff am 08.April 1945 der schwerste war. 
Wir fuhren weiter auf der Straße „Hinter dem Personenbahnhof“ in östlicher Richtung und verließen hier das Stadtgebiet. Bei km 5 stießen wir auf den Aller-Harz-Radweg und folgten diesen nach Süden.



















 Am Horizont konnten wir den Brocken sehr gut erkennen. 
 Nach 8,5 km gelangten wir in der Mitte von Harsleben an und bogen auf den Dittfurter Weg nach SO ab.




_(Es wurde warm, die Anzugsordnung wurde angepasst)_
 Bei km 17 erreichten wir Dittfurt und bewegten uns in Richtung zum alten Kiesbaggersee. 







 
Absicht von mir war es am Uferweg bis zum SO-Ufer zu fahren, um von dort an die Bode zu gelangen. Aber wie immer stimmt Karte und Realität nicht immer überein. Ein Tor stand im Weg, so wurde schnell eine andere Alternative gesucht und auch gefunden. 


 
Wir fuhren also auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter in Richtung SW und erreichten bei km 25,5 Quedlinburg. 









Nach der Innenstadtrunde durch die Gassen mit dem schönen Fachwerk fuhren wir hoch zum Schlossberg und genossen die Aussicht auf den Harz. 









Die Victorshöhe war an diesem Tag sehr gut zu erkennen. Weiter ging es durch Abteigarten und den anschließenden Park mit duftenden Bärlauch 


 










nach Süden bis zum Boderadweg. Bei km 29,4 begegneten wir eine Gruppe seltsam gekleideter Männer, die aber noch gut aufrecht auf den Beinen standen. 




Nach 33,2 km erreichten wir den Bode-Parkplatz an der Teufelsmauer, hier war allerdings schon ordentlich Betrieb.
 Am dortigen Imbiss eine kleine Stärkung,




 dann weiter zur Teufelsmauer, die Räder blieben unten. Wir machten uns zu Fuß hoch zur Teufelsmauer.














_(Blick auf Weddersleben von der Teufelsmauer)_
_



_

_



_
_(Die Teufelsmauer von Weddersleben aus gesehen.)_
 Nach der Besichtigung fuhren wir auf den Wanderweg weiter bis nach Weddersleben. Den Ort verließen wir nordöstlich auf der Warnslebener Straße. 




In Warnstädt sollte es eigentlich Kaffee und Kuchen geben, wir entschlossen uns aber weiter zu fahren in Richtung Norden. Hier stießen wir auf den Wanderweg der deutschen Kaiser und Könige, den wir leicht ansteigend folgten. 


 
Bei km 41,2 hatten wir den Waldrand und höchsten Punkt erreicht. Die Belohnung für den Anstieg erfolgte sogleich, es ging rasant bergab bis nach Westerhausen, wo wir endlich bei km 44 ein Kaffee fanden.


 


 
_(Es war Selbstbedienung, jeder bekam so ein Gerät. Wenn es brummte und blinkte konnte man sein Essen abholen)_
 Der Kuchen schmeckte eigentlich, der Kaffee war aber besser. Von hier ging es dann weiter nach Börnecke. Den Ort verließ ich bei km 47. Wir überholten einige Mädels mit Bollerwagen, der ordentlich mit Getränken aller Art beladen war,




 und gelangten so bei km 51,5 im Goldbachtal an. 




Jetzt folgten wir den Weg entlang des Goldbaches bis nach Langenstein. Die Höhlenwohnungen in Langenstein haben wir aus Zeitgründen nicht besucht.  Ich folgte den Weg weiter entlang des Goldbaches, 




bis zu einem Tunnel, durch den wir leider nicht durch konnten, so wich ich auf das angrenzende Rapsfeld aus und gelangte so auf den in der Karte verzeichneten Weg oberhalb des Tunnels.




 Der sich aber jetzt als ehemalige Bahnlinie entpuppte. Nun die Schienen waren schon entfernt und die Schwellen langen an der Seite. Also weiter auf dem Schotterbett nach Osten bis zum in der Ferne erkennbaren Hauptwanderweg, waren ja nur gute 700 Meter. 















Unbeschadet ohne Schlauchpanne gelangten wir dann am Hauptwanderweg an und folgten diesen jetzt weiter auf dem Harzklubweg nach NO durch die Spiegelsberge bis nach Halberstand zurück. 




Nach rund 66 km und ca. 528 HM wurde die Tour dann beendet. Nach dem Duschen war dann Spargelessen im St. Florian angesagt, 









wo wir auch den Tag ausklingen ließen.
Hier die Strecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=berqumktgnoakblp&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Mai 2016)

*Himmelfahrtstour 2016 am 6.5. 
Halberstadt-Holtemme-Derenburg-Wernigerode mit Schloss-Harzvorlandradweg über Benzingerode bis Blankenburg- Burg und Festung Regenstein-Sandlöcher-Zwieberge-Halberstadt*​ 
Die Sonne ließ uns am Freitagmorgen nicht mehr schlafen, also noch ein wenig Frühstücksfernsehen und dann zum Frühstück. Reinhard1 und ich waren die Ersten im Frühstücksraum und hatten somit noch freie Auswahl.
Nach und nach trafen die Mitfahrer ein, es gab noch eine kurze Info zur heutigen Tour und pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr standen alle abfahrbereit an ihren Rädern.




 Halberstadt verließen wir an diesem Morgen in Richtung Westen, vorbei am Torteich, dahinter bogen wir auf dem Mühlenweg ab, 




der am rechten Ufer der Holtemme nach Süden führt. Bei km 2 erreichten wir die B79 und folgten dieser wenige Meter bis zur Mahndorfer Straße. Die ging dann in die K1324 über und verläuft parallel zur Holtemme in Richtung Westen, 




gleichzeitig ist sie auch der Holtemmeradweg. Bei km 7,3 erreichten wir Mahndorf und verließen hier den Asphaltanteil. 




Jetzt folgten wir den Radweg weiter auf geschotterten Untergrund. Genau bei km 9 überquerten wir die Holtemme 












_(Es war schon ordentlich warm, also Anzugsordnung anpassen)_





und folgten den Radweg, der jetzt dicht neben dem Ufer verlief. Derenburg erreichten wir bei km 12. 














_(kurzer Halt für den Geocacher)_
Ab Mahndorf ist der Weg landschaftlich sehr schön angelegt auf dem man sehr gut fahren kann. 




Silstedt passierten wir bei km 17. Von hier konnten wir schon die ersten Gebäude von Wernigerode erblicken. 




Bei km 23,4 überquerten wir die Eisenbahnstrecke und den Bahnhofsbereich über eine Brücke. 




Jetzt war unser Zwischenziel der Marktplatz, den wir bei km 23,9 erreichten.




 Von hier aus schlängelten wir uns schiebend durch die Besuchermassen und fuhren anschließend den Schlossberg hoch zum Schloss Wernigerode. 



















Wir hatten an diesem Tag wieder eine bombastische Aussicht dank des schönen Wetters. Auf der Schlossterrasse wurde dann die Mittagspause eingelegt. Nach der kleinen Stärkung dann wieder den Schlossberg runter bis zur Straße „Am Lustgarten“, dieser folgten wir dann gen Osten. Über den Ziegelbergweg gelangten wir dann zum Radweg an der Benzingeröder Chaussee. 




Der Radweg führte uns nach Osten bis nach Bezingerode bei km 33. Hier bog ich dann auf die Ziegelleistraße ab, ist ja auch gleichzeitig der Europaradweg.














_(Achtung nur einen Karpfen, einen Hecht und einen anderen Fisch darf pro Tag geangelt werden)_
 Den folgten wir bis nach Blankenburg. 




Bei km 39 überquerten wir die B81 und bewegten uns hoch zur Burganlage Regenstein, 




die wir bei km 41 erreichten. Dort traf ich an der Stempelstelle der Harzerwandernadel noch einen Wanderkaiser, 
der gerade dabei war sein zweites Heft zu stempeln. 









Runterwärts musste ich kurzfristig umdisponieren, denn der Weg auf halber Strecke war gesperrt. So bog ich am Parkplatz auf den dortigen Wanderweg ab, der uns am Fuß des Regensteins um den Berg zu den Sandhöhlen führte.









 Aber wir mussten unterwegs noch einmal absteigen und runter schieben. Vor 10 Jahren wäre das kein Problem gewesen hier runterzufahren, aber man wird eben nicht jünger. Bei km 42,8 erreichten wir die Sandhöhlen. 









Nach der Besichtigung ging es durch den Forst nach Osten, 




wo wir den Bahnhof Börnicke passierten und auf den dortigen Wanderweg der deutschen Kaiser und Könige nach Norden weiter fuhren.














 Jetzt ging es stetig hochwärts, aber bei km 48 hatten wir den Pass erreicht und es ging wieder abwärts, was auch nicht verkehrt war. Bei km 50,2 erreichten wir den westlichen Teil der Thekenberge.  









Der Weg führte uns weiter am westlichen Ausläufer der Spiegelsberge bis zum Goldbach bei Halberstadt bei km 53. Bevor wir uns auf dem Weg entlang des Goldbaches in die Stadt machten, wurde noch ein Abstecher zum sowjetischen Ehrenmal gemacht. 




Danach dann am Goldbach weiter bis zum Domplatz. Von hier war es dann nicht mehr weit bis ins Caffee Loper. 


 
Jetzt gab es die Belohnung für diese durchaus warme Tour, Kaffee, Eis und Kuchen. Hier dann Tourende für diesen Tag bei ca. 58 km und 595 HM.
Auch heute hatten wir keine Pannen gehabt. Jetzt fix unter die Dusche und dann ab in den Biergarten des Halberstädter Hofes, wo wir den Tag ausklingen ließen.
Hier der Track zur Strecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=ldmqceeeotwravwm&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2016)

*Himmelfahrtstour 2016 am 7.5. 
Halberstadt-Klein Quenstedt-Groß Quenstedt-Emersleben-Holtemme-Nienhagen-Schwanebeck-
Röderhof-Huysburg-Huy-Wilhelmshall-Huy Neinstedt-Sargstedter Warte-Aspenstedt-
Schachdorf Strobeck-Halberstadt*​ 
Auch an diesem Morgen wurden wir wieder von der Sonne geweckt. Der letzte Tag unserer Himmelfahrtsreise brach an. Pünktlich, wie jeden Tag, waren alle Teilnehmer an ihren Rädern und warteten darauf, dass der Guide in die Pedalen treten würde. 










 Ich schlug die Richtung Bahnübergang am Friedhof Halberstadt im Norden ein. Gleich nach dem Bahnübergang bog ich auf die Klein Quenstedter Straße ab 









und folgte den fahrbahnbegleitenden Radweg nach NO bis Klein Quenstedt. In der Mitte des Ortes bog ich nach Osten in die Hohe Straße ein, 




die nach einigen 100 Metern in einen Wirtschaftsweg überging. 




Nach 7 km hatten wir Groß Quenstedt erreicht und stießen auf die Holtemme, 




















_(Die Brücke war so niedrig sodass wir schon beim schieben die Köpfe einziehen mussten)_
die wir am östlichen Ortsrand überquerten. Weiter ging es in Richtung Osten bis zum Bahnhof, dort bogen wir in den Emersdorfer Weg ab und folgten diesen, vorbei an blühenden Rapsfeldern, bis nach Emersleben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Den Ort verließen wir auf den Nienhagener Weg Richtung NO und machten bei km 10.5 einen kurzen Stopp für die Anzugsordnunganpassung.




Es war schon sehr warm geworden. Bei km 11 überquerten wir wieder die Eisenbahnlinie und stießen hier auf das rechte Holtemmeufer. Ab jetzt fuhren wir parallel zur Holtemme nach Norden bis Nienhagen weiter. 




Nienhagen war der östlichste Punkt unserer heutigen Tour. Ab hier gind es in Richtung NW durch den Ort weiter. 




Schwanebeck erreichten wir bei km 17 und bogen dann auf den Röderhofweg, gleichzeitig auch ein Pilgerweg, ab. 










_(Kurze Pause, der Guide entledigte sich der Beinkleider)_
_



_
_(Im Hintergrund kann man schon die Huysburg erkennen)_
Dieser führte uns durch ein Tal mit Rapsfeldern, soweit das Auge blickte, bis zum Fuß des Huy _(sprich Hü)_ am südlichen Ortsrand von Röderhof bei km 25. Ab hier mussten wir 1 km die L83 nach Süden Berg hoch folgen, bogen dann auf die Zufahrtsstraße zur Klosteranlage Huysburg ab.









 Die Klosteranlage erreichten wir bei km 27. Hier dann Mittagspause und Besichtigung der Klosterkirche St. Maria.
Ende Teil 1


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2016)

Teil 2
Wie schon erwähnt machten wir hier unserer Mittagspause und besichtigten anschließen die Klosterkirche St. Marien.














_(alles alkoholfrei)_


 
Es war ein einzigartiges Treiben im Klostergarten. An diesem Tag fand der Huy-Burgenlauf, der an zwei Tagen durchgeführt wurde, statt. Das bedeutete für uns bei der anschließenden Huy-Durchquerung bergrunter aufpassen. Nach der Pause ging es weiter durch den Huy bergabwärts. 




Wie schon geahnt kamen uns die Läufer abgekämpft berghoch entgegen. 


 
An der Wegekreuzung bei km 30, Abzweig zur Räuber Daneil Höhle, konnten wir die Bremsen wieder lösen 









und rollten entspannt Wilhelmshall entgegen. Von hier fuhren wir noch 2 km nach Westen und gelangten in den Ort Huy-Neinstedt. Dies war unser nördlichster Punkt, ab hier ging es nach Süden durch den Ort auf der L84. 




_(Die Quelle Piepenpal in Huy-Neinstedt, ist auch die Nummer 4 auf den Quellenwanderweg)_
Wir erreichten den Scheitelpunkt der Straße durch den Huy bei km 36 und bogen hier wieder in den Waldweg, der uns zu den Gletschertöpfen führte ab. 









Bis zu dem Naturdenkmal Gletschertöpfe ging es mal ohne einen Anstieg weiter. Bei km 36,5 erreichten wir die Gletschertöpfe. 




Nach der Besichtigung ging es weiter auf den Höhenweg, eine Schiebstrecke war leider auch dabei, 




südlich am Hardelsberg vorbei nach Osten weiter. Nach dem Siebertsplatz, eine Antennenanlage, mussten wir wieder für einige Meter aus den Sätteln. So erreichten wir bei km 39 den Buchenberg. 
Ab hier rollten wir jetzt mit weniger Puls leicht bergab bis zur Sargstädter Warte. Laut Karte befindet sich hier eine Gaststätte, gerade richtig für eine Kaffeepause mit Blick auf Halberstadt. An der Warte angekommen, empfing uns ein Schild mit der Aufschrift zurzeit kein Gastronomiebetrieb. 










Also wieder keht und 300 Meter retour bis zum Aller-Harz-Radweg. Den folgten wir in Richtung Aspenstedt huyabwärts. Die Sicht auf den Harz und den Brocken entschädigte uns für die Mühen des Aufstiegs. 




In Aspenstedt angekommen suchten wir eine Gaststätte und wurden fündig. Im Ort war an diesem Tag Trödel in den Höfen. Hier dann Kaffeepause bei leckeren Kuchen und Kaffee. Nachdem wir uns ausgiebig mit der einheimischen Bevölkerung unterhalten hatten, ging es weiter nach Süden bis in und durch das Schachdorf Ströbeck. 










Ströbeck war unser westlichster Punkt für den heutigen Tag, jetzt ging es Richtung Osten nach Halberstadt auf dem Eselstieg, 









wo wir bei km 53 den NW- Rand von Halberstadt erreichten. Bevor wir bei km 56 am Ziel ankamen, machten wir noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Kloster St. Burchardi. 







 
Am Ende der Tour hatten wir dann ca. 56 km und rund 547 HM hinter uns gebracht. Es war eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Tour gewesen. Auch bei dieser Tour hat es wieder keine Pannen gegeben.
Jetzt wurden schnell die Räder verladen und dann ging es ins Reataurant Olive, wo wir den Tag ausklingen ließen.
Es waren wieder einmal 3,5 schöne Tage. Der Vorharz ist für Tourenfahren ideal gewesen. Verfahren haben wir uns kein einziges Mal und wenn hätte ich es auch nicht kundgetan, den der Guide fährt immer richtig auch wenn er mal falsch fahren sollte.
Hier der Track:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=cgidjyyyijcfjsvz&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
am Freitag, den 20.05. werde ich mit Reinhard1, Hati und Erich eine kleine Tour Richtung Lützen durchführen. Dort treffen wir uns mit Reinhard1- Ab Lützen dann weiter Richtung Großgörschen und Knautnauendorf, weiter nach Knauthain. Von dort mit einigen Schlenkern zum Westufer des Codpudener See. Ab Nordufer dann Rückweg über Seebenisch nach Lützen und Merseburg.
Länge der Strecke ca. 85 km.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er um 08:53 Uhr am Parkplatz Penny an der B91-Kruzung Oeltzschnerstraße sein, oder um 10:00 Uhr Rathaus Lützen.


----------



## hallunke (18. Mai 2016)

ja ja, und gerade vorhin hat man mir Vertretung für Freitag reingedrückt, sonst hätte es prima geklappt.
Schöne Tour wünsche ich Euch und viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
heute haben wir unserer gemeinsame Mittwochsrunde nachgeholt. 
Mit dabei waren heute Reinhard1, der in Lützen zu uns stieß, Bikermario, Harti, Erich und ich aus Merseburg. Um Punkt 08:53 Uhr trafen wir uns mit Bikermario und zu viert ging es auf den kürzsten Weg über Leuna zum Saaleradweg.
  
Diesen erreichten wir Daspig. Das Wetter passte, Sonnencreme war im Rucksack verstaut. Das Gradierwerk in Bad Dürrenberg wurde passiert und auf der Ausfallstra0e in Richtung BAB 9 ging es auf den begleitenden Radweg
  
bis zum Ende bei Tollwitz. Hier bogen wir auf die Zufahrt zur Ortsmitte ab und folgten der Hauptstraße über die BAB 9 nach Zöllschen. Jetzt hatten wir nur noch 3 km bis zum Treffpunkt Rathaus Lützen 10:00 Uhr vor uns. Um 09:55 Uhr trafen wir ein, wo Reinhard1 schon auf uns wartete. 


 
Er hatte schon kurz angelegt. Wir nutzten die 5 Minuten um uns auch noch schnell von einigen Kleidungsstücken zu trennen.
Ich schlug jetzt den Weg nach Süden in Richtung Starsiedel ein. Nach dem Überqueren der BAB38 auf halber Strecke nach Starsiedel bog ich nach Osten auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab und folgte diesen bis östlich Kleingörschen.
  
Nach Kleingörschen fuhren wir in Richtung Osten weiter, passierten den Floßgraben und den Rastplatz des Lützower Freikorps, 


 

  
und gelangten danach zur Milcherzeugungsanlage Kitzen. Ich suchte schnell noch eine Dose und dann betrachteten wir uns den Milchautomaten der Anlage. Hier kann man 24 Stunden am Tag frische Rohmilch für 1,-€ zapfen.
   
Von hier geing es weiter über Knautnauendorf zum Zwenkauer See. Auf den dortigen Radweg fuhren wir nach Osten weiter bis zum Cospudener See. 
  


 
Wir folgten den Rundweg am Westufer nach Norden und bogen am NW-Ufer und fuhren am rechten Ufer der Weißen Elster nach Norden bis zur Brücke am Lauerschen Weg. Hier überquerten wir wieder die Weiße Elster und fuhren auf der S46 nach Westen weiter bis wir auf die S46 stießen. Auf dieser dann nach Süden weiter bis zur Albersdorfer Straße. Auf dieser Straße weiter nach Westen, dann weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis zur B186. Die Bundesstraße wurde überquert und auf dem gegenüberliegenden Wirtschaftsweg gelangten wir zum Eisenbahnradweg Lützen- Kulkwitzer See.
 
Auf diesen Radweg pedallierten wir nach Lützen zurück und holten uns unser verdientes Eis in der dortigen Eisdiele "Eisbär".
  
Hier war dann auch die Tour für Reinhard1 beendet. Wir vier fuhren anschließend auf den kürzesten Weg zurück nach Merseburg.
Am Ende hatte ich 83 km auf dem Tacho und 6 Dosen eingesammelt.
Mal sehen wo es mich in der nächsten Woche hinziehen wird.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2016)

Ich lese immer neidisch mit und hoffe, das ich später auch noch so fit bin wie ihr. 
Zur Zeit kann ich leider arbeitsbedingt nicht an euren herrlichen Touren teilnehmen.   
Udo, du musst halt noch mindestens 12,5 Jahre fit bleiben damit du mich/uns auch mal führen kannst. 
Vg Jens und Billy


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....
> Udo, du musst halt noch mindestens 12,5 Jahre fit bleiben damit du mich/uns auch mal führen kannst.
> Vg Jens und Billy


Nun ja, dann aber nur mit elektrischer Unterstützung. Bin in der letzten Woch schon mal probegefahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun ja, dann aber nur mit elektrischer Unterstützung. Bin in der letzten Woch schon mal probegefahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 496205


Nimm gleich ein Fully    , damit bügelst du dann auch die fiesen Maulwurfshügel weg . Mehrgewicht spielt ja beim Ebike keine echte Rolle, sei denn das Rad muss über Treppen getragen werden.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
gestern war das Wetter ja nicht so besonders, so entschloss ich mich heute, am Mittwoch, mit Harti eine kleine Tour durch den Auenwald von Weißer Elster und Luppe zu unternehmen.
Nicht ganz uneigennützig habe die Tour daher so gelegt, um noch ein paar vereinzelte Geocaches zu finden.
Um 08:50 Uhr, etwas zeitig, war ich bei Harti und holte ihn ab. Er drehte schon ein paar Runden zum Aufwärmen, als ich bei ihm eintraf. Auf dem schnellsten Weg ging es nach Schkopau zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale. Nach der Überquerung bogen wir nach Osten ab und fuhren auf dem Damm der Steinlache 


 
und Weißen Elster bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Lochau. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite folgten wir den Elsterradweg bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster kurz hinter der BAB9. Dann ging es auf den Radweg in den Auenwald. Wir folgten der Maßlauer Linie 


 
bis zur Kreuzung am Naturlehrpfad bei N 51° 23.072' E012° 12.819'. Hier ging es dann nach Norden, wo wir die Weiße Elster wieder auf der neu gebauten Brücke überquerten. 
In einem Bogen ging es zur B186 und von dort dann über die Brücke der Weißen Elster weiter nach Süden bis zum Abzweig N51° 23.220' E012° 13.437'. Hier bogen wir nach Osten in das Waldgebiet Herrenholz ab. Der Weg führte uns, wie sollte es anders sein, wieder zur Weißen Elster. Wir fuhren durch die überdachte Brücke, die den Fluss überspannt weiter nach Norden bis zur K7470. 


 



 



 




_(Hier benötigte ich die volle Körperlänge von Harti um an das Versteck zu kommen)_
_

 _
_(Mücken massenhaft und dann noch der Bärlauchduft)_
Auf dieser dann weiter nach Osten bis Schkeuditz-Modelwitz. Hinter dem Kreisverkehr bogen wir nach Süden ab unf fuhren über die Weiße Elster 


 
weiter bis zum alten Wehr Modelwitz. Von hier dann hoch zum Elsterradweg und auf diesen weiter bis zum Abzweig Quaßnitz. Hinter dem Fluss dann sofort nach Osten bis zum Schloss Lützschena. Über die Weiße Brücke gelangten wir in den Schlosspark, passierten den Tempel der Diana und durchquerten dann den Park. 
  


 
Der Bärlauchduft begleitete uns den ganzen Weg über, bis zum Radweg Weiße Elster. Unser nächstes Ziel war die Gnadenkirche und die Lutherlinde in Wahren an der Stahmelner Straße.


 
 Nach der Besichtigung ging es wieder nach Süden zum Auensee, dann über die Luppe in den Auenwald bei Leutzsch. Gleich nach der Nahle bog ich zum neu erbauten Wehr ab. Hier befindet sich der Auwaldkran. Wir konnten ihn nur von weiten besichtigen, es besteht dort Gefahr für Leib und Leben, wie uns die Uni-Mitarbeiter höflich mitteilten.


 
 Dann ging es weiter zur ehemaligen Hochdeponie bei Böhlitz-Ehrenberg N51° 21.889' E012° 17.117'. Von hier oben hat man einen schönen Blick über die Dächer von Böhlitz-Ehrenberg. 


 



 
Danach weiter nach Westen bis zur Domholzschänke und auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg dann bis nach Merseburg zurück. Hier dann Tourende nach guten 70 km.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2016)

*Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser,*
heute nach dem Urlaub, habe ich mit Harti eine kleine Tour unternommen. Da ich gerne einen Mitfahrer haben wollte, durfte der Mitfahrer Harti, sich auch wünschen, wohin die Reise gehen sollte. Er teilte mir mit, dass er am Sonnabend wahrscheinlich als Guide für die Tour des Merseburger Radvereins einspringen soll. So machte er den Vorschlag heute mal die Strecke abzufahren. Nichts leichter als das, aber dafür legte ich die Startzeit fest, 08:00 Uhr. Eine gute Zeit, weil die Temperatur noch recht angenehm war.
So starteten wir beide um 07:55 Uhr, er ist noch von der alten Schule, bei ihm gilt noch 5 Minuten vor der Zeit ist des Bikers Pünktlichkeit. Es ging sogleich in Richtung Airpark und von dort zur Heerstraße. Über den Ruhrweg und der Rheinstraße gelangten wir zur Geusaer Straße. Auf dieser Straße dann wenige 100 Meter nach Westen. Hier bogen wir auf den Stangenweg ab und stießen am Ende auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg. Den folgten wir dann weiter. Es ging vorbei am Schloss Frankleben, den Runstedter See und dem Nordostufer des Südfeldsees. Hier folgt der Pilgerweg den Radweg auf der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke Großkayna-Roßbach. 


 



 
_(Ja Harti hasst Papiertaschentücher, er hat immer ein textiles Tuch dabei und dieses ist schon 53 Jahre alt, wie er mir bestätigte.)_
Kurz vor dem Sportplatz des VfL Rossbach trafen wir einen einsamen Pilger. 


 
Wir kamen ins Gespräch. Er ist schon seit Görlitz unterwegs und will bis Erfurt pilgern. Sein Rucksack hatte schon so seine 12 kg Gewicht. Die nächste Übernachtung in der Pilgerherberge hat er in Naumburg geordert. Von hier bis Naumburg waren es dann noch gute 22 km. Da er in Frankleben aufgebrochen war, hatte er heute am Ziel gute 30 km hinter sich gebracht, Hut ab vor der Marschleistung bei diesen Temperaturen. Wir wünschten ihm eine gute Weiterreise und folgten den Pilgerweg weiter nach Süden bis Pettstädt. Dort folgten wir den Pilgerweg weiter nach Westen


 
 und bogen nach 1,3 km auf die ehemalige Kappstraße nach Süden ab. 


 
Diese führte uns bis nach Markröhlitz. Von Markröhlitz ging es auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße weiter nach Goseck bis in den Schlosshof. 


 
Nachdem wir feststellten, dass die Schlossschänke geschlossen hat, fuhren wir den Schlossberg runter bis zum linksseitigen Saaleradweg. 


 
Diesen Weg folgten wir dann weiter über Lobitzsch, Uichteritz bis nach Weißenfels. 
An der Saaleperle in Uichteritz legten wir noch einen kurzen Halt ein, aber hier war geschlossene Gesellschaft.


 
Ach ja in diesem Jahr findet in Lobitzsch wieder die Altweibermühle 2016 statt, immer im Rhythmus von 7 Jahren. Dieses Spektakel sollte man sich am 05.-07.08, nicht entgehen lassen. Von Weißenfels aus folgten wir den Saaleradweg weiter auf der linken Uferseite bis zur Wehrkirche in Schkortleben. Hier holte ich mir die Angaben für einen Geocachemulti, den wir beide dann auch gut finden konnten. Nach dem Fund folgten wir den Radweg dann weiter bis nach Wengelsdorf. 


 
Hier wurden alte Erinnerungen an das Hochwasser 1994 wach, als wir mit den Transportpanzern Fuchs die Evakuierung einiger Bewohner durchführten. Ab Wengelsdorf fuhren wir bis zur Landkreisgrenze nach Norden weiter. Ungefähr 330 Meter in der Landkreisgrenze des Burgenlandkreises zum Saalekreis bog ich nach Norden ab, unterquerte die Eisenbahnlinie Großkorbetha-Leipzig und folgte nach der Überquerung der L187 einen Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Krollwitz. Dort trafen wir dann wieder auf den Saaleradweg und folgten diesen weiter bis nach Leuna-Gohlitzsch. Ab hier verließen wir den Saaleradweg und folgten den Radweg an der K2176 und L182 bis nach Merseburg zurück. Pünktlich vor der einsetzenden Mittagshitze waren wir, nach 60 km, wieder am Startpunkt angelangt. Es war wieder, wie immer, eine angenehme Tour mit Harti vom Merseburger Radverein gewesen.


----------



## HorstBond (9. Juni 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Diesen Weg folgten wir dann weiter über Lobitzsch...



Habt ihr da mal zur Baustelle an der Saalebrücke geschaut? Tut sich da was?


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2016)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Habt ihr da mal zur Baustelle an der Saalebrücke geschaut? Tut sich da was?


Ja man ist schwer am werkeln. Wie es aussieht wird es nicht so wie beim BER werden.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo;
am Mittwoch,den 15.06., werde ich eine kleine Tour zum Grabschützer und Werbeliner See machen. Es werden so ungefähr 72 km sein.
Treffpunkt: Eisenbahnbrück über die Saale bei Schkopau. Nordseite an der Straße nach Kollenbey.
Zeit: werde ich morgen präzisieren. _(Aber es wird nicht vor 08:30 Uhr sein, eher so gegen 09:00 Uhr.)_


----------



## Reinhard1 (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Udo ich kann noch nicht mitkommen.
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Juni 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo;
> am Mittwoch,den 15.06., werde ich eine kleine Tour zum Grabschützer und Werbeliner See machen. Es werden so ungefähr 72 km sein.
> Treffpunkt: Eisenbahnbrück über die Saale bei Schkopau. Nordseite an der Straße nach Kollenbey.
> Zeit: werde ich morgen präzisieren. _(Aber es wird nicht vor 08:30 Uhr sein, eher so gegen 09:00 Uhr.)_


*Startzeit: 09:00 Uhr Nordseite der Brücke an der Straße nach Kollenbey.*


----------



## hallunke (14. Juni 2016)

Ups, vollkommen im falschen Forum gelandet...
so, jetzt aber doch noch etwas an dieser Stelle:
Die Tour hatte ich neulich mal relativ ähnlich gemacht.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/9396115
Bin von Delitzsch abgefahren, wollte die beiden Seen sehen und umrunden und hatte extra vor, den Flugplatz anzuschauen. So kam eine mehr verschlungene Tour heraus, speziell an den Seen sehr sehenswert.
Bei dem Schaufelrad aufpassen, dort gerät man schnell in ein Firmengelände und muss dann ca. 2km zurückfahren.
viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour morgen (muss noch arbeiten)
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser,
das Wetter in dieser Woche war, und wird ja nicht so besonders sein. Gestern schon Starkregen, da bot es sich förmlich an, heute eine Tour zum Grabschützer und Werbeliner See zu unternehmen. 
Und ja, wer mit mir mitfährt, den erwartet ja immer schönes Bike-Wetter und zwar während der gesamten Tour.
So traf ich mich mit Harti um 09:40 Uhr vor seiner Haustür. Gemeinsam fuhren wir zum Treffpunkt 2 an der Kollenbeyer Straße nördlicher Aufgang zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Schkopau. 




Da erwartete uns schon Bikermario. 5 Minuten vor 09:00 Uhr traf dann auch Erich vom Merseburger Radverein ein.

















 




Wir waren vollzählig und starten sofort in Richtung Damm der Steinlache. 




Auf dem Damm ging es bis zum Ortseingang Lochau, Brücke über die Weiße Elster, dann weiter auf dem Elsterradweg bis kurz vor der LVA Raßnitz, wo wir auf die L170 stießen und deren Verlauf bis Wessmar folgten. Hier bog ich nach Norden ab und folgte einer alten Straße bis zur B6 bei Gröbers. Weiter dann durch Gröbers zu L169. Auf dieser überquerten wir die BAB14 




und folgten der S2 bis Wiesenena. Hier bog ich auf die K7431 ab, folgte dieser 




und überquerte nach rund 2 km die BAB9. Nach der BAB rollten wir in Glesien ein. Es begann ein wenig zu tröpfeln. Also in der Bushaltestelle in Glesien einen kurzen Stopp eingelegt. Nach rund 5 Minuten ging es weiter durch den Ort in das dortige Gewerbegebiet. Den Ort verließen wir auf einer alten Betonstraße nach Norden 




und gelangten so nach Grebehna. Von hier konnten wir den Radweg neben der Straße bis Zwochau nutzen. 




In Zwochau machte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Dorfteich und folgte dann anschließed einen Wirtschaft/Wanderweg zur Nordspitze des Zwochauer Sees.





 




Jetzt fuhren wir auf den dortigen Rundweg (Naturlehrpfad Grabschützer See) weiter zum Grabschützer See, der 2025 gefüllt sein soll. 










 




Wir passierten viel interessante Informationspunkte und gelangten dann an der NW-Spitze des Werbeliner See an. 




Auf dem ausgeschilderten Radweg am Seeufer fuhren wir nach Süden am Westufer entlang. 
























Wenn man schon über einem Jahr nicht mehr hier war, sieht man schon, wie sich der Wasserstand verändert hat. Einige kleine Inseln sind schon verschwunden. Der Radweg führte uns bis zur Baggerschaufel vom Bagger 6300. Es ist schon gewaltig, wenn man diese riesenhafte Schaufel im Nahen sieht. 














Weiter ging es auf den Werbeliner Weg bis nach Gerbisdorf. Auf der K7432 verließen wir den Ort nach Westen hin bis zur östlichen Flugplatzgrenze. Ab hier folgten wir den Radweg, der uns an der Nordseite der Flugplatzgrenze nach Westen führte. Am Ortseingang von Glesien machte ich noch einen Abstecher zur Strengbachquelle.





 




Westlich von Glesien traf ich wieder auf die K7433 und folgte dieser über die BAB9 und BAB14 bis nach Beuditz. Von Beuditz dann weiter nach SW zur B6, wo wir dann auf die K2146 abbogen und auf dieser bis nach Röglitz weiter fuhren. Von Röglitz dann wieder bis nach Raßnitz zum Elsterradweg zurück 




und auf diesen dann weiter bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Lochau. Der Fluss wurde überquert und auf dem Damm der Steinlache ging es wieder zurück bis nach Merseburg.










 




Es war wieder eine schöne interessante und lehrreiche Tour gewesen, mit Abschnitten, die uns unbekannt waren. Der Grabschützer See ist als Ziel schon eine Reise wert. 
Pannen gab es keine und die Geschwindigkeit war dem Alter angemessen.
Hier die Strecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=znrqhdajlkwsuxav&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Bikermario (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Udo!
Ja es war eine schöne Tour, aber leider kann ich Deine Bilder nicht ansehen, weil dort nur IMG steht.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juni 2016)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Ja es war eine schöne Tour, aber leider kann ich Deine Bilder nicht ansehen, weil dort nur IMG steht.
> Gruß Mario


Sehe ich auch gerade, habe es geändert, ist was zu sehen? Ich sehe sie.


----------



## Kasebi (17. Juni 2016)

Werbeliner See. Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. 2008 führte dorthin meine erste Tour die ich mit Udo gefahren bin. Es war, soweit ich mich erinnere, eine größere Truppe. Damals wollte ich nach 10 Kilometer aussteigen, da einige meinten diese Tour als Ausscheidungsrennen fahren zu müssen. Zum Glück hatte Udo gemerkt was los ist und gewaltig auf die Bremse getreten. Gefahr gebannt und so wurde es eine schöne Tour. Das noch so viele schöne Touren folgen sollten ahnte damals wohl niemand. Ich ich bin mir sicher das auch ich noch manch schöne Tour mit Udo fahren werde.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juni 2016)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Werbeliner See. Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. 2008 führte dorthin meine erste Tour die ich mit Udo gefahren bin. Es war, soweit ich mich erinnere, eine größere Truppe. Damals wollte ich nach 10 Kilometer aussteigen, da einige meinten diese Tour als Ausscheidungsrennen fahren zu müssen. Zum Glück hatte Udo gemerkt was los ist und gewaltig auf die Bremse getreten. Gefahr gebannt und so wurde es eine schöne Tour. Das noch so viele schöne Touren folgen sollten ahnte damals wohl niemand. Ich ich bin mir sicher das auch ich noch manch schöne Tour mit Udo fahren werde.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
schön von dir zu hören. Ja es war eine schöne Tour, vor allem die Einlage mit dem platten Schlauch und der Luftpumpe werde ich nicht so schnell vergessen.
Das war genau am 15.07.2008 und da stand die Kaisereiche in Dölkau, hinter dem Schossteich, noch.
  



Also bis demnächst
Udo


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2016)

*Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser von Merseburg und Umgebung,*
heute war der Tag an dem die 10. MZ-Radpartie stattfand. Die Startnummern für uns vier hatte ich schon im Vorfeld per Internet gekauft, also für Bonsaibikerin, Andi65, Harti und für mich.
Da ja der Domplatz in Merseburg als großer Pausenort für die 55km und die 86 km Runde vorgesehen war, entschieden wir unseren Start auf die Neumarktbrücke zu verlegen. Von dort folgten wir der offiziellen Strecke bis nach Halle, um pünktlich zum eigentlichen Start um 09:00 Uhr vor Ort zu sein. 
Das Wetter meinte es heute ja wieder gut mit uns. Ich traf mich mit Harti um 07:30 Uhr. Gemeinsam fuhren wir zur Neumarktbrücke und trafen dort pünktlich um 07:40 Uhr Bonsaibikerin und Andi65, die mit ihren RR heute unterwegs waren. 





















Wir folgten also der ausgeschilderten Strecke über Meuschau-Burgliebenau-Lochau-Bruckdorf-Büschdorf bis zum Verlagshaus der MZ in Halle Delitzscher Straße. 




















Gegen 08:40 Uhr trafen wir dort ein und reihten uns sogleich in das Starterfeld, etwas weiter hinten, ein. 














Pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr erfolgte der Startschuss, das Feld setzte sich langsam und vorsichtig in Bewegung. Die ersten km bis Dölbau waren schon ein wenig nervenaufreibend gewesen. Die Masse versuchte sich in, manchmal riskanten Überholmanövern, nach vorn zu bringen. 




Da hieß es schon kühlen Kopf bewahren und mit der Masse mitschwimmen. Aber ab Nauendorf war das Feld schon sehr weit auseinandergezogen und Harti und ich konnten entspannt unser Tempo fahren. Bonsaibikerin und Andi65 hatten wir schon kurz nach dem Start aus den Augen verloren. Am Abzweig Nauendorf trafen wir noch Hallunke, er stand am Rand und lichtete die Teilnehmer ab, die da an ihm vorbei fuhren. 




So rollten wir dann gemütlich mit einem 20 ziger Schnitt bis zum Raßnitzer See. Hier wurde es noch einmal ein wenig eng, da jetzt ein unbefestigter Abschnitt bis zum ersten Getränkestopp am Parkplatz Wallendorfer See kam.




Den Stopp ließen wir aus, unsere Flaschen waren noch gut gefüllt und wir konnten gleich noch so ungefähr 70 Teilnehmer überholen. Am Ortsaugang Wallendorf bogen wir nach Friedensdorf ab, wo uns am Ortsausgang dann Bonsaibikerin, Kopf runter hinter drei RR-Fahrern überholte, Andi65 folgte dezent in einem etwas größeren Abstand. Wir ließen sie ziehen und fuhren zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Leuna weiter. Hinter der Brücke folgten wir den Saaleradweg




bis nach Daspig, wo wir in Richtung Spergau nach Westen abbogen. Ab Spergau ging es am östlichen Zaun der Raffenerie entlang bis zur B91.




Dann rüber über die B91 und weiter nach Westen bis nach Großkayna zum zweiten Getränkestopp. Hier gönnten wir uns dann einen halben Liter Mineralwasser und zogen dann weiter auf dem Radweg am Ostufer des Runstedter Sees




bis nach Frankleben. Hier stießen wir dann auf den Rundweg am Geiseltalsee und folgten diesen am Nordufer in Richtung Westen bis zum Abzweig zur Heerstraße, 




kurz vor der Klobikauer Halde. Jetzt ging es leicht bergab bis zur Heerstraße. Hier trafen wir auf einen Teilnehmer aus Nebra, der mit dem Rad bis Halle angereist war und auch wieder von Halle mit dem Rad zurück fahren wird. Dann hat er heute gute 210 km gefahren, Respekt. Aber jetzt ging es mit Rückenwind auf der Heerstraße nach Osten bis Merseburg weiter, die Nadel zeigte stellenweise die 45 an. Mit ein paar Schlenkern ging es dann durch Merseburg zum Domplatz, wo schon etliche Teilnehmer der beiden Runden versammelt waren.




Der Platz war brechend voll und die Schlange am Grill war gute 35 Meter lang. 









Wir beide fuhren in den Schlosshof, wo es ruhiger war und wo es leckeren Kuchen vom hiesigen Bäcker gab. Der auch richtig gut schmeckte. Für uns beide war nach dem Kuchen essen die Tour hier beendet. 









Am Ende hatten wir heute 90 km abgespult und einen Durchschnitt von 20,77 km/h gefahren, also eine altersgerechte ordentliche Leistung für 145 Jahre.
Die Streckenführung war gut gewählt worden vom Veranstalter und hat uns sehr gefallen.
Da wir ja heute keine Roster bekommen konnten entschlossen wir uns am kommenden Mittwoch schnell mal nach Heldrungen ins thüringische zufahren und dort wieder eine echte Thüringer Bratwurst zu essen.
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=xktwyneehkbbqhvy&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 22.06. eine lockere Tour nach Heldrungen-Bahnhof zum Thüringer Bratwurstessen.
Treffpunkt und Start: 06:08 Uhr vor dem Eingangstor Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg.
Ein Mitfahrer hat sich schon bei mir gemeldet, es ist der Harti vom Merseburger Radverein.
Und damit unserer Frauen an diesem Tag nicht ohne uns Kaffeetrinken müssen, sind wir um 15:00 Uhr spätestens wieder zurück.
Also wer zu so früher Stunde, vor der einsetzenden großen Hitze mitfahren möchte sollte einfach am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## hallunke (20. Juni 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...Da hieß es schon kühlen Kopf bewahren und mit der Masse mitschwimmen. Aber ab Nauendorf war das Feld schon sehr weit auseinandergezogen und Harti und ich konnten entspannt unser Tempo fahren. Bonsaibikerin und Andi65 hatten wir schon kurz nach dem Start aus den Augen verloren. Am Abzweig Nauendorf trafen wir noch Hallunke, er stand am Rand und lichtete die Teilnehmer ab, die da an ihm vorbei fuhren...


...zum Beispiel diese beiden bei der wilden Kurvenhatz!







Das von Udo beschriebene nervös, hektische Gewühle hat sich dann ab Merseburg wiederholt, als nun mehrere Strecken zusammengefasst wurden und auch noch eine kleinere Abweichung von der Route dazukam. Plötzlich stand alles, das Ausweichen klappte nicht mehr, so flog ich nach links weg, mein Kumpel Stefan hat es auf die andere Seite immerhin noch bis in die Wiese geschafft. Kleinere Asphaltflechte und paar blaue Flecken hat es also noch gegeben. Ist also nicht so einfach, wenn mehr als tausend Leute auf einen Fleck zusammenkommen. Das Knie wächst aber schon wieder zu (mit frischer Haut).
Aber ja, es war eine schöne Fahrt und dank Udos Teilnahme ja auch bei schönstem Wetter.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2016)

_*Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser von Merseburg und Umgebung,*_
wie ich am Sonntag schon angekündigt hatte, fand heute die Thüringer Rostbratwursttour nach Heldrungen/Bahnhof statt. 
Pünktlich um 06:00 Uhr wurde ich von Harti abgeholt. Gemeinsam ging es dann mit der aufgehenden Sonne im Rücken zur Heerstraße und auf dieser dann schnurgerade nach Westen bis zum Fuß der Klobikauer Halde.









Die Heerstraße ist ja eigentlich nur für landwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge zugelassen, aber heute war es wohl eine Abkürzungsstrecke für diverse PKW. Wir dachten wir fahren auf einer Bundessstraße. Am Fuß der Klobikauer Halde ging es dann durch eine Kirschallee bis nach Oberklobikau,




die Hauptstraße nach Niederwünsch erreichten wir bei km 12,5. Auf dieser Straße fuhren wir dann weiter über Niederwünsch und Oberwünsch bis Langeneichstädt. Hier bog ich nach Osten ab und folgte der Straße parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie, 









die dann bei km 20 in einem Wirtschaftsweg über ging. Dieser Weg brachte uns nach Barnstädt bei km 27. Von hier folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Westen, vorbei an einer Funkfeueranlage für den Flugplatz Halle/Leipzig. 









Der Weg führte uns dann, auf einer Serpentinenabfahrt, nach Niederschmon und Oberschmon. 




Ab Oberschmon, bei km 34,5, folgten wir den Weg entlang des Schmoner Bachs bis zum Campingplatz Herrmannseck.




Hier fing es auch noch an zu nieseln, was uns gar nicht so richtig passte. Aber als wir an der Jägerhütte am Wildgehege eine kurze Rast einlegten, hörte es plötzlich auf zu nieseln.




So fuhren wir dann auf den Hauptweg durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst weiter nach SW und bogen bei km41,8 auf den Lehmgrundweg ab.









Dieser brachte uns bis zum Wasserwerk Roßleben bei km 43,5. 




Auf der Sprengler Allee fuhren wir dann weiter nach NW bis zum Abzweig nach Bottendorf. Die Brücke über die Unstrut in Bottendorf erreichten wir dann bei km 48,2. 









_(Hier sieht man die ehemalige Kupferhütte Bottendorf)_
Hier stießen wir dann auf den Unstrutradweg und folgten diesen über die Schleuse Ritteburg, Reinsdorf und Bretleben bis nach Heldrungen zum Bratwurststand am Bahnhof.















 









_(Wie uns versichert wurde wird er nur noch zum Faschingsumzug eingesetzt)_




Punkt 11:00 Uhr trafen wir ein, vor uns schon eine ziemlich große Schlange, 




in die wir uns einreihten und geduldig auf die echt Thüringer Bratwurst warteten. Aber dann nach guten 10 Minuten des Wartens hielten wir sie dann in den Händen und bissen herzhaft zu. 




Es schmeckte wieder einmalig und wir stellten mit Befriedigung fest die Tour hat sich wieder echt gelohnt. Die Rückfahrt unternahmen wir dann mit dem ABELIO und ab Halle ging es dann wieder auf zwei Rädern nach Hause. 
Es war wieder eine interessante Tour mit einem neuen Weg durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst, den auch ich noch nicht kannte. Bis Heldrungen waren es dann gute 75 km, kaum Wind von vorn, also es war wieder alles bestens.
Hier findet ihr den Link zur Strecke.
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=tawueccnwvtunxjt&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 29.06. eine kleine lockere Runde.
Treffpunkt: Merseburg Bahnübergang Fischweg Koordinate: N51° 22.648 E011° 57.996
Start: 08:30 Uhr
Strecke grob: Schwarzeiche-Laucharadweg nach Westen bis zur K2156- Dehlitz a.B.- Zscherben- über die B80 in die Dölauer Heide- Dieskau- weiter nach Westen, vorbei an den Steinbrüchen (Franzosenteich, Müller-Loch)- Köllme- Zappendorf- Höhnstedt weiter bis zur K2315- Einstieg in den Egyptenweg bis in das Rosetal- runter zur alten B80- Fischer am Kerner See (Fischbrötchen)- Wansleben a.See- zurück nach Merseburg
Streckenlänge: ca. 67 km und ein paar Höhenmeter
Wenn also jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er um 08:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## hallunke (28. Juni 2016)

Schade, morgen werde ich die letzten Dinge vor dem - für den Urlaub erledigen müssen. Die Räder werde ich auch gleich noch verladen, Donnerstag geht es beizeiten los.
Passt bei dem Fischimbiss auf, neulich hatte die Kollegin gegen 13:30 den Laden geschlossen (muss aber nicht immer passieren).
Dann also viel Spaß bei den Egyptern und guckt Euch auch die Pyramiden an... (Teutschenthal usw.)
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
die heutige Tour führte uns, wie schon geschrieben, nach Egypten.
Um 08:30 Uhr traf ich mich mit Harti und Erich am Bahnübergang Fischweg in Merseburg. Als ich eintraf, waren beide schon vor Ort, und da sich sonst niemand weiter gemeldet hatte, starteten wir auch sofort und fuhren auf den Laucha/Schwarzeicheradweg 




bis zur K2156, kurz vor der BAB38. Auf dieser und der L163 fuhren wir über Dehlitz a.B. bis zum Abzweig auf die K2150. 









_(Blick zum Petersberg)_
Dieser folgten wir wenige 100 Meter und bogen dann auf die Pappelallee ab. 











_(Hier wurde erst noch schnell die Anzugsordnung verändert)_
Es ging auf dieser nach Norden bis Zscherben weiter. 




Nördlich Zscherben passierten wir die B80 und bewegten uns auf den Looshohlweg und den Granauer Weg durch die Dölauer Heide bis zum Kollmer Weg. 




Auf diesem Weg wenige 100 Meter nach Westen, wo wir dann nach Norden abbogen und auf die Sraße „Zu den Tonlöchern“ stießen.




 Auf dieser dann weiter nach Westen bis zum ehemaligen Porphyrsteinbruch Franzosenloch. 




Nach der Besichtigung ging es weiter gen Westen auf einen fast mit Gras zugewachsenen Wirtschaftsweg bis zu einem weiteren ehemaligen Porphyrsteinbruch bei km 24,6. 














Danach weiter nach Westen, wo wir bei km 26,4 am Ortsausgang von Köllme anlangten. 









Wir folgten der Straße nach Zappendorf und fuhren dann auf der Höhnstedter Straße, stetig ansteigend (es zog sich) bis nach Höhnstedt.









_(Der Anstieg wollte einfach nicht aufhören)_
 Höhnstedt verließen auf der K2129 nach Westen bis zum Auftreffen auf die K2315. Kurz hinter der Kreuzung benötigte ich noch einmal Hartis Kletterkünste, 




bevor wir auf der K2315 nach Süden gen Seeburg weiter fuhren. Bei km 37,7 bogen wir nach Egypten auf den dortigen Höhenweg ab 














und folgten ihn auf der Höhe nach Osten. Von hier oben hatten wir heute, dank der klaren Luft, herrlich Blicke über das Mansfelder Land und den Süßen See sowie auf den Bindersee und Kernersee. 




















Bei km 39,8 erreichten wir das Rosetal und folgten den Weg runter bis zur alten B80 bei Rollsdorf. 




Ab hier folgten wir der alten B80 nach Osten und bogen dann auf die K2149 ab, die uns dann zum Fischer am Kerner See brachte. 









Hier gab es dann lecker Fischbrötchen. Nach der kurzen Pause fuhren wir weiter nach Wansleben am See. 




Den Ort verließen wir auf der südlichen Ausfallstraße nach Etzdorf. Über Etzdorf gelangten wir nach Steuden und verließen diesen Ort auf der ehemaligen KAP-Straße nach Osten hin. 




Bei km 56,8 stießen wir auf die K2150 und folgten dieser bis kurz vor der BAB143. Hier folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden bis zur Brücke über die BAB143 und folgten den anschließenden Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Dehlitz a.B.




 Den Ort verließen wir nach NO auf der Benkendorfer Straße und stießen dann bei Benkendorf auf den Radweg nach Schkopau. Am Autohaus bei km 67,4 verließen wir den Radweg




 und bogen nach Osten bis zum Saalewehr bei Planena ab. Die Bauarbeiten am Wehr sind beendet, man kann das Wehr wieder überqueren. 



















Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es dann zurück nach Merseburg. Nach guten 75,4 km war die Tour zu Ende. 
Es war eine interessante Strecke gewesen, mit einigen Abschnitten, die uns unbekannt waren. Durch die klare Luft hatten wir heute auch sehr schöne Fernsichten gehabt.
Nun mal sehen, wo es uns in der kommenden Woche hinführen wird.
Hier die Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=tjsjszbxwsuzvfts&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 06.07, geht es nach Pömmelte zur Kreisgrabenanlage.
Abfahrt in Halle um 10:13 Uhr Gleis 6
Start in Schönebeck, zurück mit Bike bis Halle.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juli 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch, den 06.07, geht es nach Pömmelte zur Kreisgrabenanlage.
> Abfahrt in Halle um 10:13 Uhr Gleis 6
> Start in Schönebeck, zurück mit Bike bis Halle.


Tour wird verschoben, zwei Mitfahrer mussten abspringen. Wird aber zeitnah nachgeholt.
Also morgen dann um 09:15 Uhr Treffpunkt Weißenfels Marktplatz.
Reinhard1 wird morgen der Guide sein.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
da ja die heutige Tour nach Pömmelte ausfallen musste, haben wir spontan eine Runde mit Start in Weißenfels durchgeführt.
Der heutige Guide war Reinhard1. Ich reiste mit der DB an und traf um 09:15 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in Weißenfels ein, wo mich auch schon der heutige Guide mit hupsi und Jürgen erwartete. 









Der Guide übernahm auch gleich die Führung und zeigte uns den neugestalteten alten zentralen Bushalteplatz und anschließend machte er noch eine Besichtigung im neuen Radlerhotel mit Restaurant Schuhmanns Garten.










 




_(Natürlich durfte auch eine Einweisung an den neuen Radständern nicht fehlen. Der Guide nahm es dabei sehr genau.)_




Das Gebäude stand Jahrzehnte leer und wurde wieder zum Leben erweckt. Danach führte er uns auf der Leipziger Straße zum östlichen Ortsausgang.









 Auf dem Radweg neben der B91 ging es einige 100 Meter nach Süden, dann überquerten wir die B91 und fuhren über Borau nach Zorbau. Hier führte er uns durch das Gewerbegebiet zum Radweg an der B91. Diesen Weg folgten wir dann über Wernsdorf bis nach bis zum km 14,8.










 




Hier bog er auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, der uns nach Runthal führte. Ich fand es am Schluss fahrend sehr angenehm mal nicht der Guide zu sein, so konnte ich mir mal die Landschaft richtig entspannt betrachten. Von Runthal führte er uns über die Rippach nach Gröben, wo wir einen Nothalt einlegen mussten. Auf der Schotterabfahrt hatte sich Jürgen einen platten am Hinterrad zugezogen. 














Gemeinschaftlich wurde der Schaden schnell abgestellt und es ging weiter nach Süden durch die neue Eisenbahnbrücke zu einem alten Tagebaurestloch nördlich Trebnitz-Siedlung. 














Wir folgten dann einen Trail am Ostufer weiter nach Süden, aber nach wenigen 100 Metern war dann Ende. 









Also wieder retour bis nach Deuben. Hier stießen wir auf den Recarboradweg, den wir bis zum Mondsee bei Hohenmölsen folgten. 



















Weiter ging es um den See zum NW-Ufer, wo wir den See wieder verließen. 




Bei km 33 stießen wir auf den Teichweg und folgten diesen nach Westen bis zum Westrand von HHM. 









Er führte uns dann weiter am ehemaligen Bahnhof von Hohenmölsen vorbei nach Wählitz zum Bäcker, hier dann gesponserten Kaffee und Schnecke von Jürgen. Danke Jürgen es hat uns sehr gemundet. 









Ab hier führte uns der Guide auf dem Rippachradweg weiter über Webau, Taucha, Poserna










 









_(Dieser hier stand neben dem Weg im Rübenfeld)_




bis nach Kleingöhren, wo wir die L188 überquerten und den Radweg über die BAB9 weiter nach Westen folgten.










 




Ca. 500 Meter hinter der BAB 9 trennten sich dann unsere Wege. Ich fuhr auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden weiter in Richtung Kleinkorbetha zur Saalebrücke. 




_(Brücke der BAB38 über die Saale)_
Die Weißenfelser folgten den Rippachradweg weiter bis Dehlitz und fuhren dann auf den Saaleradweg zurück nach Weißenfels. An der Saalebrücke in Kleinkorbetha angekommen fuhr ich weiter bis Großkorbetha und von dort dann weiter über Wengelsdorf, Spergau und Leuna zurück nach Merseburg. Pünktlich zur Kaffeezeit um 15:00 Uhr saß ich dann am Kaffeetisch.
Ein großes Danke an den heutigen Tourguide Reinhard1 für die Führung. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht und habe nebenbei auch noch Wegeabschnitte kennengelernt, die mir bis heute unbekannt waren.
Das Wetter passte ja und den Sturm aus Westen konnten wir einigermaßen immer ein wenig aus dem Wege gehen.
Euch noch eine schöne Restwoche. Mal sehen, was die nächste Woche bringt. Für dieses Wochenende ist bei mir Geocaching im Harz mit einem Jungcacher angesagt.
Hier der Track zur heutigen Tour:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=aldipwfcvawwivdz&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch lockere Rentnertour nach Bad Sulza.
Start: 08:30 Uhr Kreisverkehr Airpark Merseburg
Treffpunkt 2: 10:00 Uhr bis 10:15 Uhr Hennebrücke. (Brücke über die Saale an der Henne Hallesche Straße; Hotel Zur Henne)
Streckenlänge: Mit ein paar kleinen Umwegen so ungefähr ein wenig über 100 km


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
heute um 08:30 Uhr startete Harti und ich Richtung Thüringen nach Bad Sulza. Es sollte wieder ein echt Thüringer Bratwurstessen sein. Nun das Wetter sah nicht gerade freundlich aus, als ich mich zum Treffpunkt begab. Pünktlich traf Harti ein


 
und da Erich kurzfristig abgesagt hatte, wie mir Harti beim treffen sagte, konnten wir gleich durchstarten. Für die gut 105 km wollte ich eigentlich gegen 15:00 Uhr wieder am heimischen Kaffeetisch sitzen. So bewegten wir uns sogleich zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg.


 
Dieser sollte uns bis zur Hennebrücke bei Naumburg führen, wo Reinhard1 und hupsi auf uns so gegen 10:00 Uhr warten würden. Als wir den Anstieg zur Brücke über die BAB38 bei Frankleben hochfuhren begann es auf einmal leicht zu nieseln. 


 
Aber in Höhe Runstedter See hörte es wieder auf. So fuhren wir weiter auf dem Pilgerweg und den Hasseeseeradweg bis zur K 2169. Vom dieser Höhe hatten wir einen ausgezeichneten Blick Richtung Luftschiff und das was wir sahen sah nicht gut aus. Schwere dunkle Wolken aus SW, die sich auf uns zu bewegten. 


 
Da bekam ich auch noch eine Nachricht von Reinhard1, die zwei waren gerade in Leißling, der meldete das in WSF die Welt untergeht und sie wieder abdrehen würden. 


 
_(Hier der Eindruck von Leißling mit neuer Brücke über die Saale)_
So entschlossen wir uns ebenfalls abzubiegen und die Richtung Marina Braunsbedra anzufahren. Kaum waren wir angelangt begann es wie aus Eimern zu schütten. Das machte uns aber nichts aus, wir standen unter einem Schutzdach im trockenen. 


 



 
Harti erkundete schnell die Öffnungszeiten des dortigen Kaffees am Infopunkt. Sie öffneten für uns gleich eine halbe Stunde früher. Also nichts wie rein und bei Kaffee und Kuchen schauten wir den Regen zu.


 
Das ging so gute 20 Minuten, war hatten gerade alles verspeist, da hörte es so plötzlich, wie es angefangen hat, wieder auf. Die Sonne kam langsam vor, der Himmel wurde blau und wir nahmen wieder Fahrt auf Richtung Marina Mücheln-Campinkplatz- Weinberg, dann auf dem Goetheradweg weiter bis zur ICE-Strecke Bad Lauchstädt.


 



 



 



 
Von hier dann weiter zum Laucha-Schwarzeicheradweg bis nach Bündorf und von dort weiter auf dem Radweg über Knapendorf nach Merseburg zurück. Nun der Regen hätte ruhig eine Stunde eher kommen können, dann hätten wir die Tour nach Bad Sulza noch locker bis Rückkehr 15:00 Uhr geschafft. Aber auch so was es eine schöne Tour gewesen mit super schönen Fernsichten bedingt durch die sehr klare Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
morgen wird es ja heiß. Also werde ich ab 07:00 Uhr ab dem Hafen Südfeldsee (Großkayna) zu einer noch kühlen morgendlichen Tour starten. Rückkehr spätestens bis 12:00 Uhr.
Wenn also jemand mit möchte sollte er um 07:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein, oder um 06:10 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
da es ja heute sehr warm werden sollte, sind wir schon um 06:10 Uhr gestartet.
Ich traf mich also mit Harti um 06:10 Uhr am Kreisverkehr Airpark. Von weitem sah ich ihn schon Runden drehen. 




Dieses Mal war ich also nicht der Erste und dann sah ich noch Bikermario. Super so waren wir also zu dritt und konnten sogleich zum Großkaynaer See weiter fahren, wo wir uns um 07:00 Uhr mit Reinhard1 treffen wollten.









 Er hatte gestern schon signalisiert, dass er heute mit elektrischer Unterstützung fahren wird. Wir waren kaum abgestiegen, da sahen wir ihn schon heraneilen, im Schlepptau hatte er Jürgen aus WSF mitgebracht, auch mit elektrischer Unterstützung. 









So änderte ich schnell meine Streckenführung und passte sie für die Pedelecs an. Vom Südfeldsee, der zu so früher Stunde sehr schön aussah, ging es südlich der Halde Vesta zur Pfännerhall und von dort zum Geiseltalseerundweg.






 














Auf diesen dann bis zur zukünftigen Marina nach Braunsbedra-Neumark. Die Erschließungsarbeiten sind in vollem Gange, leider hat man aber auf der europaweiten Ausschreibung keinen Investor für die Marina gefunden. Was sehr schade ist und das Anlegen von Schiffen wohl noch weiter in die Ferne rücken lässt. Auf der Umgehungsstrecke sind wir dann zur Marina Mücheln weiter gefahren.





 









Die Liegeplätze waren ordentlich bestückt. Per Webcam vom Pierturm kann die Frau zu Hause überprüfen, ob wir wirklich da sind. Nach der Besichtigung der Marina sind wir weiter zum Strandbad Stöbnitz. Hier begann sich langsam der Strand zu füllen. 




Unser weiterer Weg führte uns über den Campingplatz, an den Faßhütten vorbei, zum Geschiebegarten. 









Die Halbinsel verließen wir auf den alten Weg oberhalb des Ufers. Dieser beginnt langsam zuzuwachsen. In eins zwei Jahren wird man hier wohl nicht mehr so einfach durchfahren können. 




Am Ende des Weges noch ein kleiner Anstieg und wir waren wieder auf dem asphaltierten Rundweg, der uns hoch zur Pilgerkapelle am Weinberg führte. 




_(Der See vom Westufer aus gesehen)_





_(Aussichtspunkt Wünsch NW-Ufer)_




_(Blick vom Aussichtspunkt Wünsch NW-Ufer nach Osten)_
Hier waren die beiden Pedelecs klar gegenüber uns nichtelektrifizierten im Vorteil. Oben genossen wir an diesem frühen Morgen die schöne Aussicht.










 




Nachdem wir uns sattgesehen hatten, ging es mit hoher Geschwindigkeit den Rundweg runter bis Frankleben. Hier hatten wir mit unseren reinen Muskelkraft betriebenen Bikes den entscheidenden Vorteil. In Frankleben am Strand dann Tourende, Reinhard und Jürgen hatten die Badehose mit und wollten sich noch abkühlen. Harti und ich fuhren auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg, wo wir uns noch einen schönen Eisbecher schmecken ließen.




 Und wie versprochen waren wir wieder vor der großen Hitze am Ausgangspunkt zurück.


----------



## hallunke (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo Udo,
Hilferuf (sozusagen) - habt Ihr diese Woche oder nächste schon etwas geplant? Würde bestimmt gerne mitfahren wollen... habe momentan immer mal Zeit.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> Hilferuf (sozusagen) - habt Ihr diese Woche oder nächste schon etwas geplant? Würde bestimmt gerne mitfahren wollen... habe momentan immer mal Zeit.
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


Hallo Andreas,
morgen eine alt Herrenrunde (67; 76;77), wenn es nicht regnet Richtung Kulkwitzer See. Ist fast zu 100% asphaltlastig, schnitt so ungefähr zw. 20 und 25. Nächste Woche liegt noch nichts fest. Melde mich rechtzeitig wenn das Ziel klar ist.


----------



## hallunke (25. Juli 2016)

ups, morgen habe ich vormittags noch einen Termin, den ich nicht verpassen darf, das wird also bei mir nix.
Danke Dir fürs Bescheidsagen.
vG Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (26. Juli 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> ups, morgen habe ich vormittags noch einen Termin, den ich nicht verpassen darf, das wird also bei mir nix.
> Danke Dir fürs Bescheidsagen.
> vG Andreas


Hast nichts verpasst. Am Treffpunkt Begrüßung und dann schnell wieder zurück nach Hause. Gerade noch so geschafft vor dem großen Regen. Der Wettergott wollte uns heute nicht im trockenen fahren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2016)

Hallo,
morgen kleine Tour von Merseburg über Bad Dürrenberg-Lützen Richtung Kulkwitzer See, dann auf gut Glück weiter in einem Bogen zurück .
_*Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.*_
Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg B91Parkplatz Pennymarkt Kreuzung oeltzschnerstraße gegenüber AUDI-Autohaus  08:22 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Lützen Rathaus 09:30 Uhr
Wer also mitfahren möchte sollte zum Zeitpunkt an den Treffpunkten sein.


----------



## hallunke (2. August 2016)

Da wünsche ich mir (uns) doch mal, dass das Wetter mitspielt - war das nicht eigentlich bei Dir immer so...?


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich mir (uns) doch mal, dass das Wetter mitspielt - war das nicht eigentlich bei Dir immer so...?


Na ja, es sieht für morgen noch nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Udo1 (3. August 2016)

Hallo,
der Wetterbericht von gestern für heute sah nicht so schön aus, es war Regen vorhergesagt worden. Aber als ich dann so gegen 06:30 Uhr aus dem Fenster sah, dachte ich bei mir, das wird heute ein toller Tourtag, und zwar ohne Regen. 
So frühstückte ich ganz entspannt mit meiner Gattin und begab mich dann zum Treffpunkt. Als ich mein Bike aus dem Keller holte, standen schon Harti und Bikermario bereit, die mich heute abholten. Pünktlich um 08:22 Uhr waren wir am Treffpunkt, wo schon Andreas @ hallunke auf uns wartete. Kurze Begrüßung und dann sofort auf dem Radweg an der B91 




bis zum Abzweig nach Leuna weiter gefahren. In Leuna vorbei am Sachsenplatz und an Fußballstadion zum Saaleradweg in Daspig. Auf diesem, mit ausgeschilderter Umleitung, bis nach Bad Dürrenberg zum Gradierwerk. 




Den Ort verließen wir auf dem Radweg an der L187 und folgten den Weg bis zum Ende. 









Dann die L187 überquert und in die Ortschaft Tollwitz weiter gefahren. In Höhe der Kirche mussten wir einen kleinen Pannenstopp einlegen, Andreas hatte einen platten hinten. Wahrscheinlich hatte er sich kurz vorher an einer zerschlagenen Flasche den Reifen aufgeschlitzt. 









Aber Harti hatte in seiner Tasche noch ein Stück von einem alten Reifen, das wir dann zwischen Schlauch und Decke legten. Da ich bis zum Treffpunkt in Lützen eine kleine Fahrzeitreserve eingeplant hatte, trafen wir nur mit 5 Minuten Verspätung um 09:35 Uhr am Treffpunkt 2 Rathaus Lützen ein. Hier stand schon Reinhard1 mit seinem Bike und elektr. Unterstützung parat. 














Gemeinsam begaben wir uns auf den Plagwitz-Porstenradweg und fuhren auf diesem bis zum SO-Ufer des Cospudener See. 














Weiter am Ufer entlang nach Norden bis zum Wendehammer der Straßenbahn in Groß-Miltitz. Wir folgten den Radweg an der K6562 weiter nach Norden bis südlich Rückmarsdorf. Hier verließen wir die K6562 und bogen nach Westen auf die Clara-Zetkin-Straße ab. Diese führte uns bis zum Wachtberg Rückmarsdorf. 




Hier befindet sich ein begehbarer Wasserturm, eine Vermessungssäule von 1865 und der Gedenkstein für General Friedrich Kleist.
_



_
_ (Am 2. Mai 1813 gab es ein Gefecht zwischen preußischen Truppen unter Leitung von General Kleist und französischen Truppen, dieser Gedenkstein auf dem Wachberg erinnert daran.)_ Nach der Besichtigung und dem obligatorischen Gruppenfoto 





_(Wieder vergessen die Bäuche einzuziehen)_
fuhren wir den Wachberg wieder runter und weiter nach Norden in den Bienitz.




 1891 kaufte der König von Sachsen und ließ dort Schießstände mit 300 Meter Länge errichten. Die Schießbahnen sind heute noch zu sehen. Mehr dazu im nachfolgenden Link https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bienitz  . Wir fuhren am Hügelgräberfeld vorbei bis zur Rodelbahn 




und folgten dann den Trail auf der Höhe bis zum Saale-Elster-Kanal. 









Am Kanal weinge 100 Meter nach Osten bis zur Brücke am Bootshaus des SC Dhfk Leipzig. Hier bemühte sich eine kleine Ruderin wieder ins Boot zu kommen, nachdem sie ins Wasser gefallen war. 




Den Ort Burghausen verließen wir im Norden und fuhren auf einen Trail bis zur K6562. Wir folgten der Straße bis zum Unterstellpilz und bogen dort auf den Forstweg nach Westen in Richtung Domholzschänke ab. Heute gab es keinen Abstecher in die Domholzschänke, ich wusste nicht, wie sich das Wetter noch entwickelte. Denn bis jetzt hatten wir noch keinen Regen gehabt, trotz teilweise sehr dunkler Wolken. Auf dem Dammweg an der neuen Luppe ging es weiter nach Osten. Wir folgten dann den Forstweg westlich des Luppewildbettes bis nach Masslau. Von dort weiter bis Horburg-Maßlau und dann durch ein Waldstück weiter bis nach Dölkau. In Zweimen machten wir dann eine kurze Rast, bevor wir auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg weiter bis nach Merseburg Meuschau fuhren. Am Abzweig auf die L183 nach Bad Dürrenberg, hier verabschiedeten wir Reinhard1. Wir Verbliebenen vier folgten den Radweg neben der B181 weiter bis Merseburg und von dort zur Neumarktbrücke. Hier dann Tourende und immer noch kein Regen. Andreas verließ uns dann am Saaleradweg in Höhe des Krankenhauses in Richtung Halle.
Nach rund 69 km Fahrt und einer kleinen Panne stand ich dann unter der Dusche, jetzt fing es aber auch an zu regnen, wieder mal Glück gehabt. Hallunke und Reinhard könnten auf dem Heimweg noch ein wenig nass geworden sein, aber wie immer auf der Tour schönes Bikerwetter.
Nachfolgend der Track zur Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=dsjfyrkzapgheqgz&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## hallunke (3. August 2016)

Stimmt, die letzten paar Kilometer von Merseburg nach Halle wurde es noch mal nass. Doch kein Problem, die Waschmaschine hat schon gewartet.
Dafür war doch der "Hauptteil" der Runde (fast) völlig trocken und wieder hochinteressant. Mir hat es gefallen! Danke für´s Mitnehmen...







Pünktlich 8:22 Uhr in Merseburg











Sehr vorbildlich: Obacht bei heranbrausenden Baumaschinen...






Vier Herren bewundern Wassersport am Saale-Leipzig-Kanal






schön war es wieder mal...
vG von
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (11. August 2016)

Hallo,
bin wieder von unserer Werra-Unstrut-Radwegtour zurück. War eine tolle Tour, der Bericht folgt in kürze.


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2016)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von unserer Werra-Unstrutradweg-Tour 1. Tag.
Am Dienstag, den 09.08. sind wir, Reinhard 1 und ich, mit dem Zug bis Mechterstädt gefahren.









Hier war der Start zu unserer dreitägigen Tour. Einen Tag vorher hatten wir spontan entschieden zufahren, weil der Wetterbericht durchwachsenes Biker Wetter vorhergesagt hatte.
Vom Bahnhof ging es sogleich gen Norden, 









_(Blick auf die Hörselberge)_




wo wir dann auf einen Radweg stießen, der uns bis nach Haina führte. Von Haina ging es weiter gen Norden auf der Straße




bis Hörselberg-Hainich-Behringen. Ab hier folgten wir den Skulpturenweg nach NW bis zum Rand des Hainich bei km 11. 














Jetzt tauchten wir in den Buchenwald ein und folgten der Waldautobahn, es war der Rennstieg.









Nach 15,2 km auf dem Rennstieg wurde ich etwas unschlüssig mit meinem geplanten Track. Der Weg hat sich zum schlechten verändert. Es wurde eine Alternative gesucht und nach wenigen Metern verworfen. So entschloss ich mich, doch den Track zu folgen. Es war der erste Härtetest unserer elektrifizierten Räder. Der Weg war teilweise schon zugewachsen und die Wildschweinsuhlen waren doch schon recht groß. Aber da mussten wir durch. Am Ende waren es dann nur ca. 1000 Meter, bis wir den Waldrand und wieder einen schönen befestigten Weg erreichten. 









Bei km 17,4 erreichten wir den Hausmassenweg und machten am Schilderbaum eine Pause. Das Wetter war angenehm Sonne mit wenigen Wolken. 
























Nach der Pause folgten wir diesen Weg weiter nach Westen, es ging vorbei am Cralauer Kreuz eine Waldgaststätte. 




Dort trafen wir auf den Radweg „Gelbe Route Nationalpark Hainich (GNH) und folgten diesen grobe Richtung Norden durch den Buchenwald. 




Nach 20,7 km stießen wir wieder auf den Rennweg und folgten diesen bis zum Übergang an der L1016. Hier bog ich dann ab und folgte der L1016 bis nach Langula, 









_(egal wo aber immer einen Putzlappen zur Hand)_
wo wir auf den Werra-Unstrutradweg stießen. Diesen Radweg folgten wir nach Norden bis in die Müntzerstadt Mühlhausen, unser erstes Etappenziel. Aber am Ortsrand, Schwimmbad Schwanenteich machten wir noch eine Kaffeepause bei lecker Kuchen. 














Nach 44,7 und mehr als halbvollen Akku erreichten wir unserer Unterkunft. 









Den späten Nachmittag nutzten wir gleich zu einer Innenstadterkundung.









Die erste Etappe durch den Nationalpark Hainich ist wirklich zu empfehlen, die Motoren haben gut gesummt und den ersten Test mit Bravour bestanden. Die erste Etappe war Natur pur. 
Nach der Statbesichtigung wurde die Speisekarte zu Rate gezogen.











http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=mwpkgxzrkntgdttf&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2016)

_*Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von unserer Werra-Unstrutradweg-Tour 2. Tag.*_
Um 08:00 Uhr gab es Frühstück, vorher ein Blick aus dem Fenster ließ nichts Gutes ahnen, alles Dunkelgrau. Die Nachricht vom heimischen Wetter war Regen satt. Das kann ja heiter werden, dachten wir. Also pünktlich zum Frühstück, noch einmal vor die Tür geschaut, es fing an zu tröpfeln. Nun gut erst einmal essen und dann langsam die Regensachen anlegen. Aber welch ein Wunder nach dem Frühstück kein tröpfeln mehr. Schnell das Gepäck verstaut, die Akkus eingerastet und dann los zum Radweg. 



















Der Radwegbelag war feucht aber kein Regen, dafür riss die Wolkendecke jetzt langsam auf. Dank der guten Ausschilderung erreichten wir schnell den Ortsrand von Mühlhausen. Nach 6,4 km stießen wir auf den Abzweig zum Unstrutradweg und bogen hier nach Norden ab und folgten den Werra-Unstrutradweg weiter gen Osten.



















 Jetzt ging es auf einer ehemaligen Bahntrasse weiter durch eine durchschnittene Hügellandschaft. Nach 18 km sahen wir linker Hand Schloss und Park Schlotheim. Bei km 20,5 südlich Mehrstedt sahen wir einen vorbildlichen Rastplatz für Wanderer und Biker, sogar mit einem Herzhäuschen und Wasserspülung.









 Wir fuhren weiter auf der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke Ebeleben- Schlotheim. Bei km 22,7 passierten wir die Verwertungsanlage für militärisches Großgerät in Rockensußra. 




Der ganze Hof stand voll ausgemusterter Schützenpanzer Marder. Nach 35,3 gefahrenen km mussten wir einen Zwangshalt einlegen. Die Schranken in Hohennebra versperrten unsere Weiterfahrt, also Zeit für eine kleine Pause. 














Ab hier ging es weiter nach Osten bis Oberspier zur B4. 




_(vorbildliche Rastplätze an der Strecke)_




Von weiten sah man schon die Hainleite mit den höchsten Punkt den Possen bei Sondershausen. Jetzt folgten wir den Radweg an der B4 bis Sondershausen, 









wo wir dann bei 46,3 gefahrenen km auf die ehemalige Eisenbahntrasse Sondershausen-Bad Frankenhausen stießen. Ein Blick nach Westen Richtung Frauenberg ließ nichts Gutes ahnen. 



















Sehr dunkle Wolken verfolgten uns, mal sehen, wann sie uns einholen würden. Das geschah dann auch am ehemaligen Bahnhof in Berka. Da die Außenanlagen mit ihrem Vorbau noch zugänglich waren, konnten wir uns hier für ungefähr 30 Minuten unterstellen und den Regenschauer, der über uns in Richtung Bad Frankenhausen rüber zog, abwarten. 














Hinter dem Schauer kam dann die Sonne wieder zum Vorschein, sodass wir unsere Fahrt fortsetzen konnten. Leider waren wir zu schnell und holten sehr schnell den hinteren Rand der Wolken ein, so legten wir noch einmal eine kleine Pause ein und reduzierten dann die Geschwindigkeit ein wenig auf 25 km/h.









 Nebenbei wurden noch ein paar Dosen, die an der Strecke lagen eingesammelt. Bei km 58,8 machten wir ein Besichtigungshalt am Wipperwehr der kleinen Wipper bei Göllingen. 









Nach 66 km erreichten wir den Ortsrand von Bad Frankenhausen. 




_(In Sichtweite das Panorama-Museum Bad Frankenhausen)_
Bevor wir zur Unterkunft fuhren, machte ich noch eine kleine Stadtrundfahrt mit Reinhard1. Ich wollte mal sehen, was sich so in den letzten Jahrzehnten alle verändert hat, denn ich war ja mal hier 22 Jahre ansässig. Wir folgten den Lauf der Wipper, es ging vorbei an der ehemaligen Gaststätte Barbarossagarten hoch zum Hausmannsturm 









bis zum Parkplatz am Hotel Residenz. Von hier oben hat man einen schönen Überblick über die Stadt und auf die Oberkirche mit seinem schiefen Turm. 




Die Turmspitze ist heute 4,60 m aus dem Lot und somit schiefer als der schiefe Turm von Piesa. Mit einem kleinen Schlenker vorbei am neu sanierten Freibad 
























dann zum Marktplatz, wo es Kaffee und Kuchen gab. Nach der kleinen Stärkung fuhren wir zur Unterkunft am Nordausgang von Bad Frankenhausen. Nach 71 km war dann die 2. Etappe beendet. Die Strecke auf alten Bahntrassen war sehr schön. Leider waren auf diesem Abschnitt viele gefährliche Poller aufgestellt. Am Nachmittag wurde dann noch eine Besichtigung der Stadt mit Dosensuche zu Fuß durchgeführt. 
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=mwpkgxzrkntgdttf&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2016)

_*Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von unserer Werra-Unstrutradweg-Tour 3. Tag.*_
Um 07:00 Uhr wie gerädert aufgewacht. Die Betten waren zu weich. Reinhard ging schon mal vor die Tür, um das Wetter zu checken.





 Hinter ihm ging die Automatiktür zu und er stand im Freien und konnte nicht rein. Nun ich betätigte dann schnell mal den Türsensor von innen. Um 07:50 sind wir schon mal zum Frühstücksbüfett geeilt, wir hatten Hunger. Nach einem wirklich ausgiebigen Frühstück 


 
klinkten wir die Akkus ein und rollten langsam in Richtung Ortsmitte von Bad Frankenhausen. 














Die Ausschilderung im Ort ist perfekt und so gelangten wir sehr schnell zum östlichen Ortsausgang. Hier noch eine Dose gesucht und gefunden, die am Weg lag. Der Radweg führte uns dann neben der L1172 bis in Höhe der Thomas-Müntzer-Siedlung.









 Hier biegt der Radweg nach Süden in das Esperstedter Ried ab. 









Bei km 5,6 macht biegt der Weg dann 90° nach Osten ab. Kurz zuvor hatten wir die kleine Wipper überquert.









_(Blick von der Vogelbeobachtunsstation in die Salzwiesen)_




 
Gen Osten schlängelt sich der neue Radweg immer am Ufer der kleinen Wipper entlang, vorbei an der Vogelbeobachtungsstation, bis nach Ringleben.




_(Pollermehr an einem stillgelegten Bahnübergang)_









_(Rechts von uns der Solgraben)_
 
Hier mündet sie in den Solgraben, der in Höhe von Schönfeld in die Unstrut mündet. Hier überquerten wir die Unstrut über die dortige alte Holzbrücke. 









Hier stießen wir auf den Unstrutradweg und führten erst einmal einen Anzugswechsel durch, es wurde merklich warm. 
Jetzt konnten wir die Räder rollen lassen. Wir hatten schönen Rückenwind, das schonte unsere Akkus und wir konnten unserer Geschwindigkeit auf gute 27 km/h steigern. 









_(Der Proviant wurde auf dem Floß mitgeführt)_
So gelangten wir sehr schnell unterhalb der Burg Wendelstein an. 




Wir folgten jetzt der L214 bis nach Memleben, überquerten dort die Unstrut und folgten den Radweg bis nach Wangen. 




_(Der Radweg ab Memleben wurde neu gestaltet und ist jetzt breiter)_









Hier rückten wir zur Mittagspause in „Marias gute Stube“ ein. Es gab Mührensuppe satt, sehr lecker.




 Nach der Mittagspause setzten wir unsere Fahrt auf dem Unstrutradweg weiter fort bis zum Ortseingang von Karsdorf. 














Hier verabschiedete ich mich von Reinhard1, der den Radweg bis zum Blütengrund weiter folgte und dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis nach Merseburg zurück fuhr.




 Er hatte am Ziel gute 100 km auf dem Tacho. Ich nahm den Berg gen Gleina auf der L177 in Angriff und dank elektrischer Unterstützung konnte ich mit 25 km/h die Steigung hochfahren. Oben angekommen ging es weiter nach Kalzendorf zum Informationszentrum der DB. Ab hier führt ein befestigter Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten bis kurz vor der K2163. Ich bog dann nach NO ab und folgte den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg bis Schmirma. Auf der L178 und der L163 dann weiter bis nach Stöbnitz, wo ich auf den oberen Rundweg des Geiseltalsees traf. Den folgte ich bis zum Abzweig zur Heerstraße und auf dieser dann zurück nach Merseburg, wo ich nach 90 km und einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 22,5 km/h eintraf.
Das war die letzte Etappe bei sehr schönem Wetter, Sonne satt und einen ordentlichen Rückenwind. Leider war der Werra-Unstrutradweg auf dem Abschnitt Bad Frankenhausen bis Schönfeld ebenfalls mit Poller und Schikanen gespickt, was für die Sicherheit von Fahrern in der Gruppe nicht dienlich ist.
Ich kann den diesen Werra-Unstutradweg nur empfehlen.
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=mwpkgxzrkntgdttf&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2016)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 24.08. kleine Tour in Richtung Auenwald Cospudener See.
Treffpunkt: 09:30 Uhr Bad Dürrenberg Saalewehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. August 2016)

Hallo,
gestern mit Harti eine spontane Halletour durchgeführt. Ich war ein wenig unfair, als ich ihn abholte stand ich mit meinem elektr. MTB vor der Tür.
Ziel war die Kiesgrube vor der Pferderennbahn in Halle. Als wir über die Brücke an der alten Regattastrecke fuhren, war man schon fleißig am trainieren.
   


 
Hier war er noch fröhlich, nun er fuhr ja auch in meinem Windschatten.


 
Von hier dann auf den Ufertrail am Ostufer der Kiesgrube und dann weiter über Angersdorf nach Holleben und auf dem Saaleradweg zurück.
Vor der einsetzenden Hitze waren wir wieder zurück. War eine schöne Vormittagsrunde gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (24. August 2016)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag traf ich mich mit Reinhard1 und Jürgen aus WSF, um 09:30 Uhr am Saalewehr in Bad Dürrenberg.
Reinhard wollte mal die Kanustation an der Pleiße am Parkplatz vom Wildpark-West sehen. So hatte ich zu einer Tour mit elektr. Unterstützung eingeladen. Am Treffpunkt erwartete mich schon Bikermario, der am heutigen Vormittag Zeit hatte und mitfahren wollte. Gegen 09:20 Uhr trafen die beiden Mitfahrer aus WSF ein, 
  



 
sodass wir uns auch sofort Richtung Leipzig aufmachten. Vom Saalewehr ging es vorbei am Bad Dürrenberger Bahnhof in Richtung Osten. Dann weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg neben der Gleisanlage bis nach Nempitz.
  
 Von Nempitz nach Kleinlehna und von dort auf einen Wirtschaftsweg südlich der S77 weiter bis nach Makranstädt.


 

 


 
In Markranstädt vorbei am Bahnhof zum Radweg am Westufer des Kulkwitzer See. Der Kulkwitzer See wurde bis Lausen umrundet. Hier bogen wir dann wieder nach Osten in die Straße „Zur Heide“ ab und folgten deren Lauf. Am Ende trafen wir auf die Gerhard-Ellrodt-Straße und folgten dieser bis Grosszschocher. Jetzt folgten wir der S46 weiter nach Osten. Wir überquerten das Elsterhochflutbett


 
 und verließen die S46 am östlichen Rand des NSG Lehmlache Lauer nach Norden. Dort tauchten wir in den Auenwald Probstei ein. Es ging weiter durch den Wald bis zum Wolfswinkel, hier trafen wir auf „Die Linie“ und folgten deren Lauf durch den Wildpark-West weiter nach Osten. Nach 40 km erreichten wir den Bootsverleih Am Wildpark, gelegen an der Pleiße. 


 
Auf das Gelände konnten wir nicht, hier war heute alles geschlossen. In einem Bogen ging es zum Denkmal des zuletzt gesichteten Wolfes. Vom Denkmal nach Süden zur S46 und auf dem Radweg an der S46 nach Westen bis zum Parkplatz Cospudener See Nordufer. Weiter durch die Lauer nach SW bis zum Westdamm des Elsterflutbeckens. Hinter dem Damm weiter nach Süden,
  
 wo wir in Höhe des Schloss Knauthain zum Schlosspark abbogen. 
 
Von Knauthain weiter nach Westen auf der Rehbacher Straße bis nach Rehbach. Von Rehbach dann nach Norden über Albersdorf bis zum Kulkwitzer See. An der SW-Spitze verabschiedeten wir uns von Jürgen und Reinhard1, die hier noch baden wollten.


 



 
 Bikermario und ich folgten den Ufertrail nach Norden bis Makranstädt. Auf dem Radweg nördlich der Eisenbahnlinie ging weiter nach Westen bis Großlehna. Ab Grosslehna dann nach NW bis zur B181 in Höhe der Ortschaft Friedensdorf und von dort auf den Radweg bis nach Merseburg zurück. 
Am Ende waren es 82 km und der Akku zeigte noch 45% an. Es war eine schöne Tour, auch mit angenehmen 30°C zum Schluss hin.


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2016)

Hallo,
da ja die Temperaturen jenseits vom Spaß sind, startete ich um 08:00 Uhr mit meinem neuen MTB-E-Bike zu einer Runde um den See über die Klobikauer Halde. Den Osthang der Halde erreichte ich recht zügig. Vom Rundweg geht hier ein unbefestigter Weg hoch zu Haldenplateau. Vor ca. 3 Jahren bin ich noch mit meinem alten MTB hier hoch, dank absenkbarer Gabel konnte ich damals mit hohem Puls das Plateau erreichen. Heute ging das viel entspannter. Mit höchster Stufe ging es heute hoch. So schnell war ich noch nie oben angekommen. Man merkte schon die Power, die hinter dem Boschmotor steckt. Ich hatte zutun, den Bodenerosionsrinnen immer rechtzeitig auszuweichen. 


 
Oben angekommen bin ich dann weiter zu Treppe die vom Parkplatz zur Halde hochführt. Die ist jetzt gesperrt, weil die Sicherheit nicht mehr gegeben ist. Die netten Motorradfahrer, Quadfahrer sollen wohl auch dafür gesorgt haben, bei ihren hoch und runterfahren auf der Treppe dass sie ihre Standsicherheit verloren hat.


 
Von der Treppe dann zum Aussichtsturm, der nach der Brandstiftung wieder begehbar ist. 


 



 



 
Danach weiter über und durch die Halde zum Weinberg und auf dem Rundweg dann Richtung Marina Braunsbedra. Zuvor aber einen Halt am Irrgarten des Geiseltalpferden angehalten. Hier gibt es seit Kurzem einen Hügel, von wo man einen Überblick über den Irrgarten hat und die Kids die Richtung weisen kann.


 



 
Der Rundweg in Richtung Marina Braunsbedra ist wieder geöffnet, man braucht also nicht mehr die Umleitung zu fahren. 


 
Nach gut einer Stunde und 45 Minuten war ich dann wieder zu Hause. War eine schöne kühle morgendliche Runde.


----------



## _torsten_ (29. August 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> Von der Treppe dann zum Aussichtsturm, der nach der Brandstiftung wieder begehbar ist.
> ...


Mensch Udo, dass du da hoch bist. Ich bin stolz auf dich.


----------



## ohmtroll (29. August 2016)

Und vernünftig genug, die Treppen nicht hinunterzufahren.
Wobei interessant wäre, ob man mit Motor die Treppen RAUF kommt... wenn man unvernünftig wäre...


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Und vernünftig genug, die Treppen nicht hinunterzufahren.
> Wobei interessant wäre, ob man mit Motor die Treppen RAUF kommt... wenn man unvernünftig wäre...


Ist machbarwenn man jünger ist, aber ich bin vernünftig.


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2016)

Hallo,
werde mich morgen um 09:30 Uhr in Lützen am Rathaus den Weißenfelsern zu einer Tour Zwenkauer See-Cospudener See-Kulkwitzer See anschließen. Diesmal kein Guide, das wird eine entspannte Tour werden.


----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2016)

Hallo,
gestern war ich mal nicht der Guide, was auch sehr schön ist. Reinhard1 und Jürgen aus WSF wollten eine Badetour machen. Es sollte über Lützen, wo wir uns um 09:30 Uhr trafen, zum Zwenkauer See, weiter zum Cospudener See und dann zum Kulkwitzer See gehen. Hier war dann baden angesagt.
Also startete ich gegen 08:10 Uhr in Merseburg und fuhr auf dem Saaleradweg bis Bad Dürrenberg und von dort weiter bis nach Lützen zum Treffpunkt. Als ich um 09:20 Uhr eintraf, war ich der Erste. Pünktlich um 09:30 Uhr trafen die beiden ein. 


 
Wir fuhren dann gemeinsam auf dem Plagwitz-Pörsten-Radweg bis Meuchen, vorbei an der alten Wehkirche im Ort 


 
weiter bis Schkeitbar. Ab hier dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Osten über die BAB38 bis Knautnauendorf. Östlich der Ortschaft überquerten wir die Weiße Elster und gelangten zum Rundweg um den Zwenkauer See Westufer. 
  
Wir folgten dann den Rundweg in Uhrzeigerrichtung einmal um den Zwenkauer See. 


 



 
_(kurze Pause am nördlichen Seeufer)_


 
Es ging vorbei an der Marina Zwenkau, wo sich die Oberschicht reizvolle Heime gebaut haben und noch weiter bauen
   
 bis zurück in die Ortschaft Knautnauendorf. 
Aber am Westufer noch ein kleiner Pannenhalt, Kette nachspannen beim Jürgen.


 
_(Na wo ist dann das Wekzeug, natürlich tief im innersten der Tasche)_
Hier folgten wir den Radweg an der S75 nach NO. Ab hier übernahm ich dann die Führung und führte die Weißenfelser ab östlichem Ortsrand von Knauthain nach Norden über Wirtschaftswege bis nach Albersdorf.


 



 
 Von hier folgten wir dann der K7960 bis zum Bistro am SO-Zipfel des Kulkwitzer See in Höhe der Tauchschule. Hier dann Mittagspause, bevor ich die beiden vor dem Sprung ins Wasser wieder verließ.


 
 Ich folgte dann den Trail um den See Ostseite bis zum Kreisel Makranstädt Westausgang. Auf der K7963 am nördlichen Rand von Makranstädt folgte ich der Straße bis nach Altranstädt. 


 
Hinter Altranstädt überquerte ich die BAB9 und fuhr weiter bis nach Westen bis Kötzschau. Ab hier dann weiter nach NW bis zur B181. Auf dem Radweg an der B181 dann zurück nach Merseburg. Für die letzten 25 km vom Kulkwitzer See bis nach Merseburg in den heimischen Keller benötigte ich 1 Stunde und 2 Minuten. Eigentlich ein guter Schnitt.
Insgesamt waren es dann aber gute 92 km gewesen.
Mal sehen, wo es mich nächsten Mittwoch hinführt, wahrscheinlich zum Strömthaler See.


----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2016)

Hallo,
heute bin ich mit Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein zu einer Tour aufgebrochen. 
Getreu der Aufforderung unseres Innenministers Vorräte für den Katastrophenfall anzulegen, sind wir seiner Aufforderung gefolgt. Der Katastrophenfall war eingetreten, die Knackwürste waren ausgegangen und mussten ersetzt werden. So trafen wir uns um 09:00 Uhr am Bahnübergang in Wassertal. 



 
Pünktlich wie immer starteten wir in Richtung Westen auf dem Schwarzeiche-Laucha-Radweg. Wir passierten Knapendorf und Bündorf unterquerten dann die BAB 38 und rollten in Milzau ein. Von dort weiter auf dem schön ausgebauten Radweg 


 

*

* 



 
_(Es wurde warm und Erich zog bald darauf die Jacke aus)_
_

 _
weiter gen Westen bis nach Oberklobikau, wo wir auf die L163 stießen und deren Lauf weiter gen Westen folgten. Die ICE-Trasse wurde überquert, hier fuhr gerade ein ICE Richtung Halle/Leipzig vorbei, 


 
so gelangten wir dann nach wenigen Kilometern in die Ortschaft Niederwünsch. Auf der K2160 ereichten wir nach 20 km Langeneichstädt. Erich der heutige Tourguide schlug heute mal nicht die Strecke zur Langeneichstädter Warte ein, sondern folgte den Wirtschafsweg entlang der Bahntrasse Mücheln-Querfurt. Mit dieser Streckenführung hatte ich nicht gerechnet und war ein wenig irritiert. Aber er ist der Guide und wir folgten ihm. Seit Jahren fährt er immer an der Warte vorbei, nur heute nicht. Aber nach einigen 100 Metern auf dem Wirtschaftsweg kam mir dann ein Gedanke, er wollte sicherlich nicht die die Pflasterstrecke bis Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf fahren. Kurz vor dem Nordausgang schlug ich dann für den Rest eine neue Strecke vor, natürlich war das von mir schon gestern geplant gewesen, nicht ganz uneigennützig. Auf der neuen Route lag eine einsame Dose versteckt, die ich heben wollte. So führte ich die beiden über trockene Wirtschaftswege 


 



 



 
zum Dosenversteck. Danach gab ich natürlich die Führung wieder in die bewährten Hände von Erich ab. Gegen 11:15 Uhr trafen wir im südlichen Gewerbegebiet beim Metzger unseres Vertrauens ein. Die Verkäuferin im Verkaufswagen hatte uns schon richtig vermisst, waren ja auch schon lange nicht mehr dort gewesen. Nachdem die Zwei ihre Packtaschen gefüllt hatten, ging es zurück zum Himmelscheibenweg im Osten von Querfurt. Diesen folgten wir bis Obhausen, hier verließen wir den Weg und folgten jetzt der K2267 bei Wind von vorn in Richtung Asendorf. Ab Ortsausgang Obhausen setzte ich mich an die Spitze und ließ die beiden im in meinem Windschatten fahren, ich hatte ja elektrische Unterstützung. Von Asendorf dann weiter nach Süden bis Dorndorf, hier weiter nach SO durch den Ort über die BAB 38 bis nach Schafstädt. 


 



 



 
Ab Schafstädt folgten wir den Radweg nördlich der Laucha bis nach Grossgräfendorf, wo wir dann den Radweg bis Bad Lauchstädt weiter folgten. Den Ort verließen wir wieder auf dem Radweg an der L172 und fuhren nach Ende Radweg auf der L172 bis zum Abzweig Bündorf weiter. Ab hier folgten wir dann wieder den Lauch-Schwarzeiche-Radweg bis nach Wassertal Bahnübergang.
Nach guten 68 km waren wir zurück, die Vorräte waren wieder aufgefüllt und wir verabredeten uns für eine Tour in der nächsten Woche nach Sangerhausen-Gonnar und zurück, da soll es auch schmackhafte Knackwürste geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2016)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 07.09. kleine Tour zum Strömthaler-Markleeberger und Cospudener See.
Start in Lützen Marktplatz *09:00 Uhr*
Ende wieder in Lützen
Länge der Strecke ca. 70 km


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2016)

Hallo,
bei herrlichem Sommerwetter bin ich heute Nachmittag mit Harti schnell mal eine Runde um den großen See gefahren.
Von Merseburg zur Heerstraße 


 
und dann auf dem Goethe-Radweg zum See. Ab hier einmal im Uhrzeigersinn um den See.
In Neumark an der Marina einen kurzen Zwischenstopp eingelegt. Die Treppe und der Zugang zur Seebrück ist offen, kein Bauzaun mehr.


 



 



 
Dafür ist aber der Radweg wieder gesperrt, am Wochenende war er geöffnet gewesen. Wahrscheinlich wegen der Baufahrzeuge die im Hafenbereich in der Woche noch unterwegs sind. 
So sind wir die Umgehung weiter , vorbei an der Marina Mücheln und am Campingplatz Stöbnitz bis zum Weinberg hoch.
Wo bei Harti den Asphaltrundweg bis auf halber Höhe fuhr und dort auf mich wartete. Ich zog es heute vor die Rampe zu benutzen.


 
Nun das hochfahren ging dank Sportmodus ziemlich fix, aber dann musste ich mich durch das Unterholz bis zum Radweg durchschlagen, ist alles zugewachsen.
Oben am Weinberg, dann erst mal einen Pott Kaffee.


 



 
Nachdem wir die heutige Aussicht genossen hatten ging es zurück, bei Gegenwind, wobei ich heute mal das Schutzschild war.
Was konnten wir auf unserer Runde feststellen, es waren sehr viele Senioren mit ihren Rädern unterwegs, fast alle mit elektrischer Unterstützung. An diesem Tag begegneten und überholten wir mehr Pedelecfahrer als Normalos.
Es war eine schöne Nachmittagsrunde.


----------



## Udo1 (7. September 2016)

Hallo,
heute waren Reinhard1 und ich unterwegs zum Strömthaler See. Es sollten so rund 110 km werden, zu mindestens sagte das mein Kartenprogramm, am Ende waren es doch 2 km mehr.
Reinhart1 hatte gestern noch die Startzeit in Lützen präzisiert, nicht um 09:30 Uhr, sondern schon um 09:00 Uhr.
So machte ich mich um 08:13 Uhr langsam, ohne elektr. Unterstützung, auf zum Treffpunkt. 
Es war noch ziemlich frisch zu dieser frühen Stunde, aber die Sonne versuchte langsam, die Luft zu erwärmen.










 




Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es bis Bad Dürrenberg und dann über Tollwitz, Ragwitz und Zöllschen nach Lützen zum Rathausplatz. Gegen 08:45 Uhr traf ich dort ein und da Reinhard1 noch nicht da war fuhr ich ihm ein wenig entgegen. Als ich hinter der Eisdiele Eisbär war, sah ich ihn schon kommen.  So bogen wir gleich auf den Radweg nach Meuchen ab.




_(Nach ca 1 km gemeinsame Fahrt wurde die Anzugsordnung korrigiert.)_
 Wir folgten die Straße durch den Ort in Richtung Osten und fuhren auf der Kajaer Straße nach Süden, überquerten dabei die BAB 38 und gelangten, nachdem wir eine Pappelallee entlang fuhren, 









Kleingörschen. Von Kleingörschen ging es weiter nach Osten bis zum Ortsausgang von Eisdorf, hier bog ich auf den Radweg, der nach SO bis Hohenlohe führt, ab. Auf halber Strecke bog ich wieder auf einen unbefestigten Weg nach Osten ab und gelangte so in die Ortschaft Kitzen. In der Ortsmitte bog ich auf den Zitzschener Weg ab und folgte diesen bis nach Zitzschen. Schnell noch eine fehlende Dose am Wegesrand geloggt und schon überquerten wir die B186 bei km 33. Jetzt befanden wir uns auf den Rundweg um den Zwenkauer See. Ich nahm die Route entlang des SO-Ufers. Die Weiße Elster wird noch angezapft, das Wasser floss noch in den Zwenkauer See.









 Unterwegs noch ein paar Dosen gesucht und schon befanden wir uns an der Marina Zwenkau. Wir folgten den oberen Radweg weiter bis zum Südzipfel des Sees, 




bogen dort auf die B2 ab und folgten dieser weiter nach Osten, bis uns ein Verkehrszeichen die Weiterfahrt verwehrte. Wir konnten aber auf den Radweg an der Leipziger Straße abbiegen und folgten den Radweg nach Süden bis zur Pleiße. Hier bog ich ab und folgte den Radweg an der Pleiße bis zur Brücke über die Pleiße bei km 46,6. 














Die Pleiße wurde überquert und es ging am Ufer der Gösel weiter nach Osten bis zum km 47,1. Hier bog ich dann wieder nach Norden ab und folgte den Weg bis zum Wehr, das den Hochwasserzulauf in das Rückhaltebecken Stöhna reguliert. Die B95 wurde auf einen Trail unterquert, der uns dann auf einen Forstweg brachte. 




Am Rand des Rückhaltebeckens ging es dann immer weiter nach Norden in Richtung Zentraldeponie. Wir folgten der Straße in einem Bogen von Ost nach Süd und bogen bei km 54 nach Osten zum Ufer des Strömthaler See ab. 




Auf den dortigen Rundweg fuhren wir nach Norden weiter bis zur Schleuse, die den Markkleeberger See mit den Strömthaler See verbindet.
























 Heute fuhr ich zur Abwechselung mal am Westufer des Markkleeberger See bis zur Nordspitze. 














Bog dann dort nach Westen ab, überquerte die S46 und die Pleiße, fuhr dann weiter zur S46 und folgte den dortigen Radweg bis zum Cospudener See. Weiter ging die Fahrt auf den Rundweg am See 









nach Süden-Westen und Norden bis zum Abzweig nach Pegau, Mückenheimer Weg. Am Ende bog ich auf den Weg am ehemaligen Stausee der Weißen Elster nach Norden ab.




_(Hier ist das Wasser schon vor Jahren urplötzlich verschwunden und kam bis dato nicht wieder)_
 Überquerte in Höhe Parkplatz bei km 75,6 die Weiße Elster und den Knauthainer Elstergraben, durchquerte Knauthain nach Westen hin und erreichte bei km 80,4 die B186. Diese wurde nach Westen hin überquert und auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg gelangten wir am Ende zum Radweg Kulkwitzer See-Lützen. Von hier waren es dann nur noch gute 7 km bis zur Eisdiele, wo wir die Tour bei einem Eis im Schlosspark beendeten.









Ich fuhr nach der Trennung von Reingard1 wieder so zurück wir ich zum Treffpunkt gefahren war. Pünktlich, noch 15 Minuten vor 15:00 Uhr war ich wieder am Kaffeetisch zu Hause angelangt. 
Es war eine schöne Tour und es gab dabei viel Neues zu entdecken, denn unserer letzter Besuch des Strömthaler Sees lag ja schon so ca. 5 Jahre zurück. Es gab keine Pannen und die Akkus haben auch gereicht.
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=geargykejcazjjlm&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (10. September 2016)

Hallo,
heute Morgen beizeiten gefrühstückt und dann noch schnell den Akku leer gefahren.
Es war eine kleine kühle Runde zur Seebrücke nach Neumark, die ja seit einigen Tagen offen ist.
Hier ein paar Bilder von der Seebrücke.






 
_(man beachte das Schild)_ 


 



 



 



 




(Die zukünftige Marina von Braunsbedra, wird aber noch sehr lange dauern bis hier Boote festmachen)


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2016)

Hallo,
werde gleich zum treffen mit Harti und Erich fahren. Wir werden heute eine kleine Dosentour Richtung Hufeisensee unternehmen.


----------



## Udo1 (21. September 2016)

Hallo,
gestern war ich mit Harti und Erich vom Merseburger Radverein etwas spät zu einer lockeren Tour gestartet. Um 11:00 Uhr war Start. Da die beiden ja noch mit herkömmlichen Bikes fahren, habe ich an meinem Bike auf der gesamten Strecke mal die Stromzufuhr abgestellt, um bevorteilt zu sein.






 
So ging es dann auch gleich runter zur Saale. Wir überquerten die Neumarktbrücke und fuhren am rechten Saaleufer nach Norden am Schleusenkanal entlang bis Meuschau. Den Ort verließen wir nach Osten hin und bewegten uns weiter bis nach Lössen, wo wir nach wenigen 100 Metern das SW-Ufer des Wallendorfer See erreichten. Wir bogen dann auf den Radweg, der zwischen Wallendorfer See und Kiesgrube nach Norden verläuft ab.







Die dortige Kiesgrube, westlich des Wallendorfer See, ist sehr gut mit diversen Wasservögeln besetzt. Vor allem die Kormorane haben diese ehemalige Kiesgrube für sich entdeckt. So gelangten wir am Strand von Burgliebenau an, fuhren auf der Landstraße weiter nach Norden, überquerten dabei die Weiße Elster und bogen dann auf den Elsterradweg ab, der uns bis zum Abzweig Richtung Osendorfer See brachte. Wir folgten den Radweg zum Osendorfer See nach Norden, bis zum Haupteingang des dortigen Rudervereins. Hier verließen wir den Weg und fuhren entlang der Reide in den Schlosspark Dieskau. Am Südufer des Großen Mühlteichs legten wir eine kurze Pause ein,



um danach den Weg am Ostufer weiter nach Norden zu fahren. Als ich in Höhe des Chinesischen Teehauses einen Blick in den Spiegel warf, sah ich nur noch Erich hinter mir in etwas größerer Entfernung kommen. Von Harti keine Spur, also noch einmal retour bis zum Rastplatz, Harti blieb verschwunden. Wir wieder zum Teehaus zurück, da klingelte das Telefon. Harti teilte uns seinen Standort mit, er war an der Kreuzung zur B6 nördlich von Dieskau. Er ist vom Rastplatz gerade aus gefahren und nicht zum östlichen Seeufer abgebogen. Ich teilte ihm mit, dass er dort warten möge, bis wir dazu stoßen würden, zuvor wurde aber noch schnell eine Dose gesucht und dann ging es zum Ausreißer. Wir überquerten die B6 und fuhren ungefähr bis zur Ortsmitte von Zwintschöna, dort bog ich auf die Wesentstraße nach Westen ab und gelangte so wieder an die Reide.



Auf den Reideweg weiter flussabwärts bis zur B6, überquerte dann die Reide nach Westen hin und bog gleich wieder in die Schmelzerstraße ab. Mein Ziel war das Graffiti an der Unterführung der B6 in Höhe der Halleschen - Verkehrs AG. Schönes Graffiti an den Wänden im Tunnel, danach fuhren wir weiter nach Norden bis zur Eisdiele in Kanena Ecke Wallendorfer Straße. Hier dann Kaffee für alle. Weiter ging es dann zum Hufeisensee,



wo wir noch einige Dosen bergen wollten. Nachdem wir das Westufer am Hafen abgefahren hatten, ging es retour entlang der Reidestraße bis nach Ammendorf Höhe Kreuzung B91. Und auf dem Radweg an der B91 zurück nach Merseburg. Ich konnte mein Versprechen halten, dass wir pünktlich 15:00 Uhr wieder mit unseren Frauen am Kaffeetisch sitzen werden.
Es war eine schöne Tour, mit wieder vielen interessanten neuen Entdeckungen. Mein Puls befand sich seit langer Zeit auch wieder deutlich über die 100 Schläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. September 2016)

Hallo,
morgen eine lockere Tour durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst.
Start in Querfurt Bahnhof um 08:04 Uhr.
Grobe Strecke:
Querfurt-Schmon-Ziegelrodaer Forst- Weißenschirmbach-Vietzenburg- Unstrut-Flugplatz Laucha-Merseburg


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2016)

Hallo,
am Dienstag war ich schon sehr früh zur Tour aufgebrochen. Um 07:23 Uhr fuhr der Zug nach Querfurt, wo um 08:10 Uhr dann Start war. Ich fuhr vom Bahnhof in die Innenstadt und folgte den Lauf der Querne bachaufwärts bis zum Westufer des dortigen Teiches.














Dort fuhr ich auf der Straße zum Braunsberg, nach Süden, hoch. Ab hier beginnt ein Wanderweg, der unterhalb des dortigen Waldes nach Westen entlang führt, diesen folgte ich.




Es ging wieder bergrunter, rechts eine Streuobstwiese und vor mir am Fuße des Berges die Baustelle für das Hochwasserschutzbecken der Querne.









Am Fuße des Bergrückens fuhr ich weiter auf dem Wanderweg, der trotz Baustelle nicht gesperrt ist, bis zum Westende des Höhenzuges.




Hier bog ich dann nach Osten ab und folgte den Weg aufwärts.









In Höhe, Beginn Feld bog ich nach Süden ab und folgte den Weg entlang der Waldkante bis zum Radweg an der B250/L172. Ich folgte den Radweg nach Westen




bis kurz hinter der Gaststätte „Leimbacher Hof“, dort bog ich wieder nach Süden ab bis zum alten Bahnübergang vor Oberschmon. Hier ging es über ein Feld nach Osten weiter bis ich auf die Straße der Einheit traf. Hätte es aber auch einfacher haben können, aber ich wollte noch zwei Verstecke aufsuchen. Auf der Straße dann wieder nach Westen bis zum Schmoner Bach, den ich dann bachaufwärts bis zum Campingplatz folgte. Hier machte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher hoch zum Parkplatz Herrmannseck, um dann durch den Wald









nach SW bis zum Klapperborn am Schmoner Bach wieder runter zu fahren. Ich folgte den Wanderweg weiter bis zum Hauptweg an der wasserwirtschaftlichen Anlage im Westen und bog dann auf den Hauptweg nach Norden hin ab. Die L72 wurde dann überquert und auf einen Waldweg führte mich der Weg weiter zu den Tonlöchern.




Hier wurde im 19. Jahrhundert Ton abgebaut für die Herstellung von Ziegeln, jetzt sind es sehr schöne Biotope. Ab hier nahm ich eine Abkürzung, meine Karte zeigte einen Weg, der war aber real nicht mehr vorhanden. Also quer durch den Wald fahrend und schiebend,














bis ich auf den Hauptweg / Karlsstraße traf. Ich folgte der Karlsstraße weiter nach NW und bog nach 541 m ins Tal nach N ab. Meine Fahrt führte mich an der Jugendwaldschule vorbei bis zur Quelle Sandborn und dem Fledermausquartier. Das Quartier war wohl mal ein sowjetischer Bunker, nebenan sieht man noch die Kfz-Stellung.




Nach der Besichtigung vom Quartier und Quelle Sandborn














folgte ich den Hauptweg weiter durch das Quernetal nach NO und gelangte so zum Ortseingang von Lodersleben. Am Friedhof bog ich auf die K2271 nach Norden ab, fuhr an der Mühle Lodersleben vorbei




bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang von Gatterstädt. Hier stieß ich auf den 3 Städte Radweg (Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben) und folgte diesen bis in den nördlichen Teil des Ziegelrodaer Forstes.














Das Waldstück wurde nach Norden bis zum Waldrand durchquert. Hier bog ich dann auf einen Waldweg, der einige Meter im Wald zum Waldrand hin nach Osten führt, mit sehr schöner Aussicht auf das Waldgebiet nördlich der BAB38.














Ich erreichte die B180 und folgte den Lauf der Straße nach SO bis Mitte Farnstädt, dort verließ ich die B180 und fuhr nach SO weiter über schöne Wirtschaftswege bis nach Obhausen.














Obhausen verließ ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg am SO-Rand, bog nach wenigen 100 Metern nach Osten ab und folgte diesen auf geradem Weg über ein Feld bis nach Schafstädt. Auf dem Radweg Schafstädt- Bad Lauchstädt, entlang der Eisenbahntrasse,




fuhr ich weiter bis nach Bad Lauchstädt. Ab hier dann weiter zum Laucha-Schwarzeiche-Radweg und auf diesem zurück nach Merseburg. Nach guten 71 km und 670 HM war ich dann wieder pünktlich zum Kaffeetrinken zurück.
Hier findet ihr die Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=yzpzfilminittgps&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2016)

* Hallo Bonsaibikerin,*

zu deinem heutigen Ehrentag wünschen dir die restlichen BRUSTGURTFAHRER alle Gute, Gesundheit
									 und immer genügend Luft auf deinen Reifen.
	Mach dir einen schönen Tag, auch wenn das Wetter im Augenblick nicht so gut zum biken ist.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch war ich mit Reinhard1 auf Tour. Ich hatte die Strecke so geplant, um noch ein paar vereinzelte Verstecke aufzusuchen, die etwas abseits lagen. So reiste ich um 08.38 Uhr mit dem Zug nach Leißling an. Vorab hatte ich ihm schon mal per Chiffry einen Auftrag erteilt, einige Informationen am Bahnhof zu sammeln. Pünktlich rollte der Zug im Bahnhof ein, die Informationen waren ermittelt und so konnten wir zum ersten Versteck auf unserer Tour fahren. Danach folgten wir den Saaleradweg Richtung Westen. Was aber an diesem Tag kein Vergnügen war. Das Wetter passte zwar, aber wir mussten sehr oft vom Rad, weil uns die Rübenlaster voll beladen entgegen kamen. So konnten wir aber einen ruhigen Blick auf die neue Saalebrücke bei Leißling richten, wo fleißig gearbeitet wurde. 














Ab der der Öblitzschleuse ist der Radweg in Richtung Schönburg immer noch voll gesperrt, hier wird der Radweg neu gebaut. So fuhren wir auf der ausgeschilderten Umleitung weiter bis Schönburg.



















Aber auch ab Schönburg Eiskaffee wieder Radweg Vollsperrung, auch hier rege Bautätigkeit. So mussten wir hier auf der L204-Straße weiter in Richtung Naumburg. Oberhalb des felsenkellers auf der L204 bog ich dann auf einen Feldweg ab du folgte diesen bis in das Tal eines kleinen Baches. 




Entlang des Baches ging es weiter stromauf  bis zu einem kleinen Waldstück, das kurz erkundet wurde. Aber die dortigen fast zugewachsenen Wege führten alle ins nichts. Wir dann retour und parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie Naumburg Ost




in Richtung Naumburg Bahnhof weiter, auch hier fand ich neue Wege, die mir bis dato unbekannt waren. So gelangten wir letztendlich zur L205, die in Richtung Hennebrücke führt. Auf dieser einige 100 Meter Richtung Saale und hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke auf den neu gebauten Radweg weiter bis zum Blütengrund.




Jetzt hatten wir wieder den Saaleradweg erreicht und folgten ihn bis zum Abzweig an der B180. Von hier dann weiter nach Roßbach zur Kirche. Hinter der Kirche geht ein knackiger Anstieg den Berg hoch, der aber jetzt gesperrt wurde, leider nicht ersichtlich warum. 














So gelangten wir, nachdem wir die Aussicht ins Unstruttal bis zur Alten Göhle genossen hatten, zur K2233, die von Kleinjena nach Grosswillsdorf führt. Diese verließen wir aber schon kurz vor dem Erreichen und folgten einen Waldweg bergab, es war eine schöne Abfahrt, die uns bis zur Eisenbahnlinie der Burgenlandbahn führte.









So rollten wir dann in Kleinjena ein und fuhren weiter auf einen ebenfalls neu gebauten Radweg bis nach Großjena.




Ab hier dann weiter auf den Unstrutradweg bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang in Höhe des Freyburger Stadions.  Auf dem Weg „Am Weinberg“ wollten wir in die Neue Göhle weiter fahren. Laut OSM war der Weg durchgängig eingezeichnet. Aber als wir die größte Steigung unserer heutigen Tour geschafft hatten, war der Weg durch ein verschlossenes Tor versperrt. 




So blieb uns nichts weiter übrig eine Kampfkurve durch den Weinberg wieder runter zur B180 zu machen. Parallel zur B180 führt ein Wanderweg nach Norden, der dann in die Neue Göhle hoch führt. Dank meinen zur Verfügung stehenden 75 Nm konnte die Steigung locker bewältigt werden. 









Wir folgten den Hauptweg durch die Neue Göhle nach Norden und gelangten so an die K2642 auf dieser dann weiter bis zum Nordausgang von Ebersroda. Hier bog ich auf die Straße nach Baumersroda ab und in Höhe Wasserturm überquerten wir die L209 und fuhren nach Norden und dann nach NO weiter in den Gleinaer Grund



















bis zur Staumauer des Rückhaltebeckens Gleinaer Grund. Nachdem ich hier ein wenig auf Suche war, bog ich nach Norden zum Radweg Mücheln-Schnellroda ab und folgte diesen bis zum Ende der Apostelstraße in St. Micheln. Hier mussten wir einen ungeplanten Schlauchwechselhalt einlegen. Bei mir war hier auf dem Hinterrad die Luft fort. Die Reparatour ging fix und so konnten wir unserer Fahrt schnell wieder zum oberen Rundweg des Geiseltalsee fortsetzen. An der Marina Mücheln dann noch ein Abstecher zur Seebrücke,
























danach Kaffee am Infopunkt, bevor wir weiter bis nach Frankleben fuhren, wo dann Tourende war. Es war eine schöne Tour mit neuen Wegen und Eindrücken und die Akkus haben gereicht, was will man mehr.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
heute sollte eigentlich der schönste Tag in dieser Woche sein, sagte wenigstens der Wetterbericht von gestern. So entschloß ich mich gemeinsam mit Reinhard1 zu einer Tour ab Querfurt in Richtung Nebra- Karsdorf- Großkaynaer See zu unternehmen.
Treffpunkt sollte um 09:05 Uhr am Bahnhof Beuna sein. Ich wollte da schon im Zug nach Querfurt sitzen. 
Reinhard1 reiste mit seinem Bike von Weißenfels zum Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn an. Ich bewegte mich um 08:40 Uhr zum Bahnhof Merseburg und musste bei der Anfahrt feststellen, dass es schon ordentlich zu regnen begann. Kurz vor dem einsteigen erreichte mich der Anruf von Reinhard1, der schon am Haltepunkt in Beuna angelangt war und schon mal ordentlich nass geworden war. Er teilte mir mit dass er umdreht und zurück fährt. Gute Entscheidung, ich dann auch zurück und beobachtete das Wetter vom Fenster aus. Regen und nochmals Regen. Aber jetzt sehe ich gerade dass die Tropfen weniger werden und von Halle klart der Himmel ein wenig auf. Es könnte also für den Nachmittag noch was werden für eine kleine Ausfahrt rund um Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2016)

So habe doch noch eine kleine Ausfahrt machen können.
Es ging in Richtung Delitz a.B.-Bad Lauchstädt.
War eine nette kleine Runde, auch auf noch schlammigen Wegen.
In Bad Lauchstädt dann auf dem Rückweg noch die neue Baumallee am Schlosspark betrachtet und dann schnell zu Kaffee und Kuchen nach Hause.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
gestern früh wollte ich mit Erich und Harti nach Bad Sulza aufbrechen, um traditionell wieder eine echt thüringische Rostbratwurst zu essen. Start sollte um 09:00 Uhr sein, aber so gegen 08:45 Uhr begann es wie aus Eimern zu schütten. So mussten wir unsere 104 km Tour leider ausfalen lassen.
Dafür machte ich aber am Nachmittag gegen 12:30 Uhr eine kleine Seenrunde mit Harti, bei Sonne pur und super Fernsicht. Waren zwar keine 104 km aber auch diese Tour war ganz interessant gewesen.



_(Blick zum Weinberg)_



_(Blick zum Ostufer am Horizont der Strand Frankleben)_


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2016)

Hallo,
heute war es endlich soweit, die Winterpokaleröffnungstour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER fand statt.
Wir trafen uns um 10:37 Uhr am Bahnhofsvorplatz in Merseburg. Mit dabei waren Bonsaibikerin, Leffith und ich als Guide. Andi65 musste kurz vor dem Start leider noch absagen und Reinhard 1 war zur Messe in Halle.
Als ich mir die Bereifung von Bonsaibikerin ansah, musste ich kurzfristig die Strecke an die Reifen anpassen. Was aber kein Problem darstellte. So verließen wir Merseburg über die Neumarktbrücke in Richtung Radweg an der B181 in Meuschau. 









Am Ortseingang von Wallendorf bog ich auf die Trasse des Naturlehrpfades Rüsternweg ab. An der Wallendorfer Wassermühle machten wir noch einen kleinen Besichtigungshalt 




und fuhren anschließend auf der Mühlstraße weiter bis zum Wendehammer. Hier überquerten wir die Luppe und folgten den Lehrpfad weiter in Richtung Raßnitzer See Südufer.



















Auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg ging es weiter bis Zweimen. Am schönen Ortsteich vorbei weiter bis zum Schloss Dölkau, das man bei der schönen Herbstbelaubung gut sehen konnte. 









Von Dölkau folgte ich einen Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Kötschlitz. Hier dann auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße weiter bis Horburg. Horburg verließen wir in östlicher Richtung in Höhe Abenteuerspielplatz. So gelangten wir nach wenigen Kilometern auf der L185 in Kleinliebenau an. Von hier waren es dann nur noch rund 2,6 km bis zur Domholzschänke. Dort angekommen stärkten wir uns mit BoWu, und Gulaschsuppe am dortigen Kiosk. Ach ja Tee gab es auch zum Aufwärmen, heute mal keine Gose. 
























Nach der Stärkung fuhren wir weiter nach Osten bis zur Brücke über die Neue Luppe und fuhren auf der anderen Seite auf der Grundorfer Linie weiter auf den Elsterradweg durch den Auenwald bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster südlich Wehlitz. 
Vorher gab es noch das obligatorische Gruppenfoto mit Dame.









_(Weiße Elster kurz vor der BAB9)_
Ab hier ging es bei ordentlichem Gegenwind auf dem Elsterradweg weiter nach Westen. Unsere windschlüpfige Bikerin legte schon mal das Tempo vor. Nun ja mit den Reifen und diesem Gesamtgewicht konnten wir gerade noch so mithalten, um den Abstand nicht allzu sehr zu vergrößern. 




In Höhe Zufahrt zum Raßnitzer See bogen wir vom Elsterradweg ab und fuhren an das Nordufer vom Raßnitzer See. 









Ab hier dann weiter am Nord und Westufer bis zum Abzweig zum Nordufer des Wallendorfer See. Jetzt ging es vorbei am Hirschberg mit schöner Sicht über den See in Richtung EON-Kraftwerk Schkopau bis zum Burgliebenauer Strand am Wallendorfer See. 














Hier bog ich zum Westufer ab und folgte den Radweg bis Lössen.









Ab Lössen sind wir dann weiter bis Meuschau und am Merseburger Schleusenkanal Richtung Neumarktbrücke, mit Blick zum Schloss Merseburg, weiter. 




Kurz vor dem Merseburger Finanzamt riss bei Leffith noch die Kette, genau am Kettenschloss.




Nun wir waren ja eh schon am Ziel, so beendeten wir hier schon einmal die Tour. Bonsaibikerin fuhr weiter nach Hause, Leffith und ich begaben uns schiebend die 300 Meter zum Busbahnhof, wo auch schon der Bus in seine Heimatrichtung abfahrbereit stand und er nur noch einsteigen brauchte.
Abschließend kann ich sagen, das Wetter hat gepasst. Es war sehr angenehm bei teilweisem Sonnenschein durch die herbstlich gefärbten Wälder des Auenwaldes zufahren. 
Meinen Mitfahrern wünsche ich eine schöne neue Arbeitswoche, bis demnächst mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.
Die Strecke findet ihr hier: 
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=wvamrbqxhlwvjejt&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## hallunke (6. November 2016)

Prima Tour! Beinahe wäre ich noch dazu gestoßen, doch dann hat es eine Wanderung mit meiner Frau gegeben. War bei dem heutigen Wetter auch sehr schön, das mussten wir mal ausnutzen.
Eine schöne Woche für Euch alle
wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2016)

Hallo,
ich werde morgen eine Dosentour rund um Könnern-Rothenburg machen.
Start in Könnern Bahnhof um 08:10 Uhr.
Hinfahrt/Rück von Merseburg nach Könnern mit Hopperticket, muss gegen 13:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.
Rückfahrt von Könnern ab 11:49 Uhr
Halle ab 07:49 Gleis 1a
Streckenlänge ca. 35 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (11. November 2016)

Hört sich an. Habe mir aber wegen einer hartnäckigen Erkältung Fahrverbot auferlegt. Das muss jetzt ein für allemal raus aus dem Körper. Ixch wünsche dir eine gute Fahrt.


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2016)

Hallo,
heute früh, wo die meisten noch schliefen, bin ich mit Hopperticket von Merseburg nach Könnern gefahren.



 
_(Der leichte Grauschleier ist noch von meiner gestrigen Tour durch den Auenwald von Luppe und Weißer Elster)_
Start war dann in Könnern um 08:10 Uhr. Ich musste mich sputen, denn mein Rückzug fuhr wieder um 12:49 Uhr von Könnern ab. Hatte heute nur Zeit bis 13:00 Uhr. Also los ging es zum Dosensuchen, ich hatte mir 20 Dosen vorgenommen, bei Nummer zwei merkte ich, dass was ich mir vorgenommen hatte, werde ich wohl nicht schaffen. So verließ ich Könnern nach NW parallel zur BAB 14 auf einen gut ausgebauten Wirtschaftsweg, 


 
den Galgenberg ließ ich links liegen und gelangte dann kurz vor Alt Modewitz an. Hier bog ich ab und bewegte mich auf Trebnitz zu. Diesmal wählte ich den Weg oberhalb des Saaleradweges, der war noch schön unberührt, leicht matschig und mit einer dicken Laubschicht bedeckt. 


 



 
Der Weg führte mich aber wieder runter zum Saaleradweg, den ich dann weiter bis Georgsburg folgte.


 



 



 
Hier machte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher nach NO zum Lettenloch, der wurde noch umrundet, dann wieder zurück zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen weiter nach Süden bis zum Pamenaer Grund. Bis hierher ist auch nur der Radweg offen, weiter geht nicht, weil er ab dem Pamenaer Grund in Richtung Rothenburg gesperrt ist. Nun gut dann ging es eben den Pamenaer Grund hoch mit leicht durchdrehenden Hinterrad. 


 
Auf der Rothenburger Straße angekommen bog ich nach Süden in Richtung Rothenburg ab. Am Abzweig zum Schießplatz des Schützenvereins bog ich nach Osten ab und folgte den Weg zurück bis zum Bahnhof Könnern, 


 



 
_(Nun, zum leichten Grauschleier kam dann noch ein wenig roter Lösboden dazu)_
wo ich 10 Minuten vor Zugabfahrt eintraf. Von den schönen Aussichten konnte ich heute durch den Nebel leider nicht viel sehen, aber ich werde nochmal bei schönem Wetter in Könnern starten um dann das linke Saaleufer abzufahren bis hin zur Schleuseninsel und dann weiter nach Süden zu den Hängen von Kloschwitz. Dann noch Zornitz und im Tal des Kühlbaches wieder zur Saale runter.


----------



## hallunke (18. November 2016)

Mach das, das Kühlbachtal ist ein herrliches Fleckchen. Und wenn Du willst, gib vorher bescheid, vielleicht kann ich mich einklinken...
viele Grüße + schönes WE
wünscht Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Mach das, das Kühlbachtal ist ein herrliches Fleckchen. Und wenn Du willst, gib vorher bescheid, vielleicht kann ich mich einklinken...
> viele Grüße + schönes WE
> wünscht Andreas (hallunke)


Mach ich gerne Andreas


----------



## kalihalde (18. November 2016)

Kann mich @hallunke nur anschließen.

Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2016)

Ja kalihalde, das ist wirklich eine sehr schöne Abfahrt. Ich glaube vor ca. 3 Jahren sind wir da mal runter, aber nicht ganz so schnell wie ihr im Video.


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2016)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag um 09:00 Uhr traf ich mich mit den beiden Merseburgern (ehemaligen Rennfahrern) Harti und Erich zu einer spontanen Tour Richtung Schkeuditz.
Mein Ziel war das alte Abfertigungsgebäude mit Tower des ehemaligen Messeflughafens Leipzig.
Und natürlich war die Tour von mir so gelegt, dass noch ein paar Dosen gefunden werden konnten. 
Punkt 09:00 Uhr war Treffpunkt in Merseburg Gerichtsrain. Beide Mitfahrer waren überaus pünktlich zur Stelle, was ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten war.


 



 
Von Merseburg ging es sodann zum Wallendorfer/ Raßnitzer See. Auf den Wirtschaftsweg zwischen den beiden See nach Norden bis zum Elsterradweg. 


 
Auf diesen dann nach Osten bis Ermlitz, wo wir den Radweg verließen. Wir fuhren im Ort auf der Mühlenstraße nach Norden bis zur L170 und folgten deren Verlauf nach Osten bis zum Kreisel in Wehlitz. Dann weiter nach Osten auf der Merseburger Straße bis zur Rossbergstraße. Auf dieser Straße nach Norden, wo wir die B186 nach Norden hin überquerten. Auf dem Münchener Ring ging es weiter nach Norden bis zum Bahnhof Schkeuditz West. Erich und ich nahmen den Fahrstuhl, um über die Gleisanlagen zu kommen auf der Nordseite fuhren wir weiter nach Norden und in einem Bogen auf der Hans-Wittwer-Straße dann nach Osten weiter. So näherten wir uns von Norden aus an das alte historische Messeflughafengebäude an. 


 



 
_(Es wurde 1938 als Abfertigungshalle und Tower für den Flughafen Halle/Leipzig gebaut. Nach dem II. Weltkrieg wurde es als Verwaltungsgebäude benutzt. Näheres findet ihr hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flughafen_Leipzig-Mockau )._ 
Vom Flughafengebäude ging es dann weiter nach Süden bis Schkeuditz Zentrum. An der Bergbreite geht ein Wanderweg runter bis zum Nordufer der Weißen Elster, den folgten wir dann. 


 







 
Hier trafen wir noch eine sehr nette Läuferin mit der wir noch ein sehr interessantes Gespräch über laufen und biken führten. Dann drückte sie noch für uns auf den Auslöser.


 
Der Weg führte uns weiter bis zur überdachten Brücke an der Weißen Elster im Herrenholz. 


 
Nach dem überqueren der Weißen Elster fuhren wir nach Westen weiter bis zur B186. Auf dem Radweg an der B186 ging es weiter nach Süden, wo wir noch die Neue Luppe überquerten, um dann nach wenigen 100 Metern wieder nach Westen abzubiegen. Jetzt folgten wir den ökumenischen Pilgerweg weiter bis Zweimen. Am Ortsausgang, an der überdachten Sitzgruppe, dann ein Regenhalt eingelegt. Jetzt war Regensachen anziehen angesagt. Weiter ging es auf dem Pilgerweg bis nach Lössen und von dort über Ortsmitte Meuschau zurück nach Merseburg.
Es war eine angenehme Vormittagstour, wo wir auch einiges Neues entdecken konnten. Die Hauptwege im Auenwald waren noch einigermaßen gut zu befahren, auch Harti mit seinen sehr schmalen Reifen kam noch gut zurecht. Pannen gab es keine, so dass wir die Tour nach 60 km beenden konnten.


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2016)

Hallo,
den heutigen Vormittag nutzt ich für eine gemütliche 2 Stunden Tour entlang der Saale nach Bad Dürrenberg und Tollwitz und dann wieder retour.
Die Sonne lachte, als ich um 09:00 Uhr aufbrach. Es ging uf dem Saaleradweg entlang der Saale in Richtung Bad Dürrenberg.
   
Die Bäume am Saaleufer spiegelten sich in der glatten Wasseroberfläche der Saale.
Bei Leuna spannte sich die Bogenbrücke über den Fluß und spiegelte sich im Wasser.



Kurz vor Bad Dürrenberg wurde der Damm erneuert und im Zuge der Erneuerung auch gleich noch der Radweg auf der Dammkrone.


 
Bad Dürrenberg wurde durchquert und auf dem Radweg an der L187 fuhr ich dann weiter bis Tollwitz. Mein Weg führte durch die Wiesen des Ellerbaches und dann in einem Bogen wieder zurück zum Rafweg an derL187.


 
Auf dem Rückweg führte mich mein heutiger Weg am Gradierwerk vorbei bis zum Borlachturm, mit Sicht auf das im Bau befindliche Wasserkraftwerk am Saalewehr.


 



 



 



 
Dann noch ein Blick über die Saale nach Norden auf die Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale, bevor ich bei Rückenwind mit Kette rechts nach Hause fuhr.


----------



## Udo1 (21. November 2016)

Hallo,
für morgen habe ich einen Mitfahrer (Harti) gewinnen können.
Es geht um 09:38 Uhr von Merseburg mit Hopperticket nach Bad Sulza, dort Start um 10:20 Uhr Richtung Eckhartsberga-Thüsdorf-Mattstedt-Bad Sulza.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (22. November 2016)

Da habt Ihr ja "Schwein", dass ab Merseburg die Bahn schon wieder fährt... Diese Woche ist Halle ja komplett abgeschnitten.


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr ja "Schwein", dass ab Merseburg die Bahn schon wieder fährt... Diese Woche ist Halle ja komplett abgeschnitten.


Hat super geklappt und wir hatten Platz ohne Ende.


----------



## hallunke (22. November 2016)

Ist ja klar, wenn die Züge erst in Merseburg beginnen. Na dann kann ich morgen auch ab Merseburg starten, wenn ich meinen Vater im Naumburger Krankenhaus besuchen will (und Rückweg per Rad).
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Bikermario (22. November 2016)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich habe vor morgen, am Mittwoch, eine kleine Abendrunde um den Geiseltalsee zu fahren.
Wer gutes Licht und Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen. Ich starte um 17.15 Uhr von der Araltankstelle in Merseburg Süd.
Ich wünsche Euch noch ne gute Woche.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2016)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich habe vor morgen, am Mittwoch, eine kleine Abendrunde um den Geiseltalsee zu fahren.
> Wer gutes Licht und Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen. Ich starte um 17.15 Uhr von der Araltankstelle in Merseburg Süd.
> Ich wünsche Euch noch ne gute Woche.
> Gruß Bikermario


Schade Mario, wäre gerne mitgekommen, muss aber morgen Abend die Hausaufgaben vom Enkel kontrollieren und ihn bis 22:00 Uhr betreuen. Das nächste Mal gerne. Dir eine gute Fahrt.


----------



## hallunke (22. November 2016)

Hausaufgaben vom Enkel, wer brummt Dir das denn auf?
Mario, gute Fahrt (habe keine richtig gute Lampe).
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (22. November 2016)

Schade, ich wollte Euch mal zeigen was meine Wilma so kann. Die macht nämlich die Nacht zum Tag.
Na dann eben ein anderes Mal. 
vG Bikermario


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2016)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Schade, ich wollte Euch mal zeigen was meine Wilma so kann. Die macht nämlich die Nacht zum Tag.
> Na dann eben ein anderes Mal.
> vG BikermarioAnhang anzeigen 548836


Die habe ich auch in der Vorgängerversion...da fährst du Nachts mit Sonnenbrille [emoji41]. 
Dazu habe ich noch das Rotlicht und die Piko für verwinkelte Kurse nachgerüstet. 
Feiner Kram [emoji4]


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2016)

Hallo,
Sonntag kleine Runde um den großen See. Treffpunkt und Start 09:00 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg.
Einen mitfahrer habe ich schon, leffith.


----------



## hallunke (23. November 2016)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Schade, ich wollte Euch mal zeigen was meine Wilma so kann...
> Anhang anzeigen 548836


...na wenn das so ist und Du für zwei leuchtest, wann wolltest Du losfahren? Oh, nö, das schaffe ich ja doch nicht mehr. Schade - aber ein Foto mit dem beleuchteten See machst Du doch hoffentlich!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Bikermario (23. November 2016)

Bild ist leider nichts geworden. Ich glaub ich brauche wohl doch mal ein neues Handy mit einer ordentlichen Kamera dran.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2016)

Hallo,
hier noch mein kurzer Bericht von der Tour am Dienstag, den fast schönsten Tag dieser Woche.
Harti und ich hatten wieder einmal großen Appetit auf eine echt Thüringer Rostbratwurst und wo gibt es die, ja eben nur in Thüringen. Da wir nicht bis nach Heldrungen fahren wollten, fuhren wir nach Bad Sulza. Aber die Hinfahrt wurde mit Hopperticket von Merseburg aus durchgeführt. Der Bahnhof in Halle ist ja die ganze Woche gesperrt, so fuhren die ABELIO-Züge alle erst ab Merseburg. Pünktlich, wie er so ist, wartete er schon um 09:25 Uhr am Bahnsteig auf mich, somit war ich wieder nicht der erste am Treffpunkt gewesen. Schnell die Tickets gekauft und dann in den wartetenden Zug eingestiegen, wo wir bis Bad Sulza Platz ohne Ende hatten.







In Bad Sulza, nach dem Aussteigen, dann die Überraschung. Der Bahnhof völlig neu gebaut, mit Fahrstuhl und Extra Rampe für uns Biker. Wir können also in einem Zug von der Straße bis zum Bahnsteig fahren, ohne absteigen zu müssen.









Nach dem wir den Bahnhof verlassen hatten ging es erst einmal zum Parkplatz an der alten Saline, hier wartete die Rostbratwurst schon auf uns, die wir uns dann genüsslich schmecken ließen.














Gegen 10:45 Uhr starteten wir vom Imbiss durch das Bad Sulzaer Weintor 
























und fuhren auf dem Ilmradweg bis Großheringen. Dort über die Saale und auf der Straße weiter nach Bad Kösen. 














_(Der Finnewanderweg am Ortsausgang von Bad Kösen wurde und wird immer noch von einem Baum blockiert)_
Bad Kösen verließen wir auf den Radweg neben der Bahnlinie und bogen in Höhe der Fischgaststätte zur Klosteranlage Schulpforta ab.




Eine kleine Besichtigungsrunde durch die Anlage und dann weiter bis nach Almrich. In Almrich überquerten wir noch einmal die Saale und fuhren dann linksseitig auf der Straße weiter bis Roßbach.




Ab Ortsaugang Roßbach hat man einen sehr schönen neuen Radweg gebaut, der bis nach Kleinjena und von dort bis vor der Unstrutbrücke in Großjena führt. 









_(Der Max-Klinger-Weinberg am liksseitigen Unstrutufer)_
Über Großjena führte uns unsere Fahrt weiter nach Markröhlitz, wo wir auf die alte KAP-Straße abbogen, 




die uns hoch zum Luftschiff führte. Dort trafen wir auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg 




und fuhren auf diesen zurück nach Merseburg, wo wir pünktlich um 14:00 Uhr eintrafen und somit unser gestecktes Zeitfenster von 14:30 Uhr, also Kaffeezeit, unterboten haben.
Das Wetter war angenehm warm, es konnte mit Sommerhandschuhen gefahren werden.
Mal sehen, wie das Wetter am Sonnabend wird, dann werde ich wahrscheinlich nochmal nach Bad Sulza fahren und von dort eine Geocachertour Richtung Eckhartsberga- Thüsdorf-Mattstedt-Bad Sulza unternehmen. 
Start wird dann um 08:38 Uhr in Merseburg Gleis 3 sein mit Hopperticket HIN& RÜCK.


----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2016)

Hallo,
heute die Tour Bad Sulza- Eckhartsberga-Bad Sulza *fällt* wegen Schmerz im Lendenwirbelbereich leider *aus*.


----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Sonntag kleine Runde um den großen See. Treffpunkt und Start 09:00 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg.
> Einen mitfahrer habe ich schon, leffith.


Hallo,
auch diese Tour muss ich absagen, komme kaum noch hoch, wegen der Schmerzen im Lendenwirbelbereich.


----------



## hallunke (26. November 2016)

Na gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir.
vG Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2016)

Hallo,
ich wünsche allen Bikern, hier im Forum einen schönen 1. Advent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
morgen ist ja die feierliche Eröffnung der Saalebrücke in Leißling. Werde morgen um 11:10 Uhr vom Pennyparkplatz an der B91 in Merseburg über Lobitzsch zur Eröffnung fahren.
Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, sollte er um 11:10 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> morgen ist ja die feierliche Eröffnung der Saalebrücke in Leißling. Werde morgen um 11:10 Uhr vom Pennyparkplatz an der B91 in Merseburg über Lobitzsch zur Eröffnung fahren.
> Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, sollte er um 11:10 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.


Viel Spaß [emoji106] ...ich bin auf Arbeit, wie fast immer am Samstag.
Wenn du die Gelegenheit hast, frage mal warum es nur eine Fußgängerbrücke geworden ist. 
Wir werden am Sonntag mal hinfahren [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Viel Spaß [emoji106] ...ich bin auf Arbeit, wie fast immer am Samstag.
> Wenn du die Gelegenheit hast, frage mal warum es nur eine Fußgängerbrücke geworden ist.
> Wir werden am Sonntag mal hinfahren [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


Ich glaube Tandems dürfen auch noch gerade so.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Tandems dürfen auch noch gerade so.


Wir lassen uns überraschen  
In Bad Kösen die Holzbrücke hält ja auch. 
Aber es könnte ja ein Hinweisschild mit Aufschrift... Radfahrer absteigen ... rumstehen


Edit
Für ein paar Euro mehr hatte es auch eine Brücke für leichten  Verkehr werden können, damit die auf der anderen Seite leichter zum Einkaufen nach Leißling kommen.

...oder ein paar Euro weniger für eine Fußgängerbrücke [emoji6]


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wir lassen uns überraschen
> In Bad Kösen die Holzbrücke hält ja auch.
> Aber es könnte ja ein Hinweisschild mit Aufschrift... Radfahrer absteigen ... rumstehen


Das vermute ich stark, da es ja eine reine Fußgängerbrücke ist. Nun dann steigen wir eben ab und genießen den Blick in die Landschaft.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2016)

Hier ein Ausschnitt aus der MZ:
.......Weitere städtische  Mitarbeiter treffen am Vormittag auf der Baustelle ein, denn  in den nächsten Tagen sollen  noch Schilder aufgestellt werden, die darauf hinweisen, dass es sich hier um Sackgasse und Gehweg handelt und der Winterdienst eingeschränkt sein wird. – Quelle: http://www.mz-web.de/25157124 ©2016


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Das vermute ich stark, da es ja eine reine Fußgängerbrücke ist. Nun dann steigen wir eben ab und genießen den Blick in die Landschaft.


...ich habe eben 
oben noch etwas hinzugefügt [emoji4] 

Für mich ist die Brücke eine Fehlplanung ...für den Zweck viel zu teuer ...
Aber mal schauen wie es sich in live bewährt...so direkt an einem aufwendig sanierten Radweg [emoji22] 

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2016)

Seh es doch mal positiv. Es ist eine Baumaßnahme die pünktlich zum Termin fertiggestellt wurde. Da sollte sich der BER mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden und es so machen wie in der Provinz, dann klappt es mit dem Abheben in 2017.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich betrachte es halt aus der Sicht des Steuerzahlers und den Anwohnern auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde die Brücke Klasse und werde Morgen vor Ort sein, Anreise allerdings mit Zug. 

Cu danni


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2016)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich finde die Brücke Klasse und werde Morgen vor Ort sein, Anreise allerdings mit Zug.
> 
> Cu danni


Hallo danni, lange nichts von dir gehört. Na dann bis um 13:00 Uhr zur Eröffnung. Ich aber auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2016)

*Startzeit geändert!*
Hallo,
am Dienstag werde ich eine Glühweintour zum Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt machen. 2 Mitfahrer habe ich schon.
Wer also noch mitfahren möchte, sollte früh aufstehen.
Treffpunkt: *09:15 bis 09:20* Uhr an der Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale in Schkopau.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Dezember 2016)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich finde die Brücke Klasse und werde Morgen vor Ort sein, Anreise allerdings mit Zug.
> 
> Cu danni


Ich finde die Brücke an sich auch Klasse...
Da gibt's ja heute bei den Temperaturen Glühwein. :lecker:


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
heute traf ich mich mit Harti, leffith und Bikermario um 11:10 Uhr in Merseburg um gemeinsam nach Lobitzsch zur Eröffnung der Fußgängerbrücke über die Saale zu fahren.
Als ich gegen 11:05 Uhr am Treffpunkt eintraf, waren Harti und Bikermario schon vor Ort.


 
So warteten wir dann noch auf leffith. Als er um 11:10 Uhr nicht eintraf, starteten wir zu dritt Richtung Geusaer Straße, als mich auf Höhe des Merseburger Jobcenter ein Anruf erreichte. Es war leffith, der zu einem falschen Parkplatz an einem anderen Markt an der B91 gefahren war. Ich sah ihn dann in weiter Entfernung kommen, winkte mit den Armen, sodass er uns sehen konnte. Da hielt plötzlich ein PKW neben uns mit einer netten jungen Dame am Steuer und fragte uns, ob sie helfen könne. Ich klärte sie auf das wir auf unseren vierten Mann warteten und bedankte mich höflich bei ihr für das Anhalten, um eventuell Hilfe zu leisten. Nun nach guten 7 Minuten Wartens traf er dann bei uns ein. Dann ging es gemeinsam weiter. Wir fuhren am Ostufer des Großkaynaer Sees vorbei 


 



 
nach Weißenfels und bogen an der Kreuzung Heuweg nach Uichteritz ab. Ab Uichteritz folgten wir die Straße zum Klärwerk und dann weiter bis nach Lobitzsch zum kleinen Weihnachtsmarkt an der Brücke auf der Lobitzscher Seite. 
Der erste Weg ging zum Glühweinstand, hier dann einen schönen heißen Kinderpunsch getrunken, der mich wieder ein wenig durchwärmte.


 



 
Punkt 13:00 Uhr begannen die Vertreter des Landkreises und die Bürgermeister mit ihren Reden. Gegen ca. 13:40 Uhr war dann auch das Band zerschnitten und die Menschenmassen wälzten sich von beiden Seiten des Saaleufers über die Brücke. 


 







 
_(Sie waren mit dem Tandem angereist)_ 
Meine Absicht war es zuerst mit den Rädern über die Brücke zu gehen und dann auf der Leißlinger Seite zurück zu fahren. Als wir aber die Menschen sahen, die über die Brücke im Zeitlupentempo wollten, entschieden wir uns die Überquerung abzubrechen und uns auf die Rückreise zu machen, es war eine gute Entscheidung.
So sind wir noch im Hellen wieder in Merseburg zurück gewesen, hätten wir den Weg über die Brücke angetreten wären wir im Dunkeln in Merseburg zurück gewesen. 
Es war eine schöne Tour bei Temperaturen knapp über die 0°C und Sonne pur.
Und am Montag wird die Überquerung ohne Menschenmassen durchgeführt, Rad wird natürlich über die Fußgängerbrücke geschoben.


----------



## GTdanni (3. Dezember 2016)

Ein toller Tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag ging es zum Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt.
Um 09:00 Uhr holte ich Harti ab. Die Sonne lachte schon, aber es war noch ganz schön frisch, als wir beide zum Treffpunkt mit Erich fuhren, der in Schkopau auf uns wartete.


 



 
Gemeinsam überquerten wir die Saaleeisenbahnbrücke bei Schkopau. Plötzlich stieg Harti ab und schob die letzten Meter das Bike hoch zur Brücke. Sein Schalthebel hat die morgendliche Kälte noch nicht vertragen, er konnte keinen Gang mehr schalten, immer ein Leerhub. So rollten wir dann auf dem gegenüberliegenden Saaleufer Richtung Kollenbey weiter.


 
_(Es sah richtig schön aus, alles im Rauhreif)_
Dort ging es dann auf den Damm der Steinlache weiter Richtung Burgliebenau. Der Schalthebel hatte es sich überlegt seinen Dienst wieder anzutreten. Die Weiße Elster überquerten wir auf der Brücke vor Lochau und rollten dann auf dem Elster-Radweg Richtung BAB9 weiter.






 
In Höhe der Brücke über die neue Luppe, am Ende der Grundorfer Linie erreichten wir den Damm der Neuen Luppe und folgten den Radweg, vorbei am Auensee und dem Elsterbecken bis zum Johannapark.


 
Den Park durchquerten wir in nordöstlicher Richtung und gelangten dann gegen 11:30 Uhr auf dem Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt. Meine Weg-Zeitberechnung hat wieder hingehauen, um 11:30 Uhr wollte ich eintreffen und wir trafen auch auf die Minute ein. Dann gab es lecker Glühwein und eine Thüringer Roster.


 



 



 
Nachdem wir gespeist hatten noch ein Foto und ein kleiner Rundblick, bevor wir uns um 11:50 Uhr wieder auf den Heimweg machten. Die Sonne versteckte sich jetzt langsam zwischen den aufziehenden Wolken und es wurde gefühlt kälter, hatten wir doch jetzt den leichten eisigen Wind von vorn. Für die Rückfahrt wählte ich eine andere Strecke. Ich überquerte die Weiße Elster auf der Landauer Brücke nach Osten hin und bog wenige 100 Meter hinter der Brücke in den Auenwald nach Norden ab. Wir fuhren am Chemie Leipzig Stadion vorbei nach Osten weiter. Dann auf der Leipziger Straße bis zum Abzweig Forstweg in Böhlitz-Ehrenberg. Auf den Forstweg ging es nach Norden wieder in den Auenwald. In einem Bogen in Richtung Osten ging es durch den Auenwald bis zur Domholzschänke. Ab hier fuhren wir den üblichen Weg über Kleinliebenau, Horburg-Maßlau (kleine Rast), 


 
Zweimen, Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer See bis nach Merseburg weiter.


 
_(kurz vor dem Raßnitzer See sehr, sehr viele Wildgänse bei fressen aufgeschreckt)_
In Merseburg Hallesche Straße wurde dann die Tour nach 78 km an der frischen kühlen Luft ohne Vorkommnisse beendet.
Es war eine schöne Tour, am Anfang mit Sonne und Rückenwind durch die mit Raureif bedeckten Auen und zum Schluss mit ein wenig kaltem Gegenwind, es hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
den heutigen schönen kühlen und sonnigen Vormittag genutzt, um nach Lobitzsch zur neuen Saalebrücke zu fahren.
Ich hatte die Brücke für mich allein und auch kein Autofahrer hinderte mich an der Überfahrt.


 



 



 
Es werden noch Restarbeiten an der Begrenzung zur Brückenauffahrt getätigt, z.B. auch Pollerbau für die PKW-Fahrer die die Brücke wohl als Abkürzung genutzt hatten.
Dann ging es noch schnell auf einen heißen Kaffee auf dem Weißenfelser Weihnachtsmarkt, bevor ich am Ostufer des Großkaynaer Sees wieder zurück bin. Es waren dann gute 3,5 Std an der frischen Luft.


----------



## HorstBond (8. Dezember 2016)

Dann will ich hier auch mal noch ein paar Brücken-Bilder reinstellen:

Als ich ankam wurde bereits die erste Eröffnungsrede gehalten (ich dachte mir ok, ein Glühwein dann über die Brücke und die Runde über Goseck und Henne zurück).






Aber da ja jeder irgendwie Verantwortliche etwas erzählen mußte zog sich das in die Länge und als das Band endlich durchgeschnitten war sah es so aus:





Es hat dann noch eine Glühweinlänge gedauert bis ich mich mit dem Rad rüber gedrängelt hab 

Am nächsten Tag war es (ohne Menschenmassen und in winterlicher Stimmung) schöner:


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
heute eine kleine Nightride?
Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr Merseburg Fischweg Bahnübergang Elisabethhöhe.
Ziel: Christkindelmarkt Bad Lauchstädt.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
gestern Abend traf ich mich mit leffith zu einer kleinen Nightride, also einer Fahrt in der Nacht. Ich war wieder einmal zu früh am Treffpunkt und drehte noch ein paar Runden, um den Punktestand ein wenig zu erhöhen. Pünktlich um 18:00 Uhr wurde ich durch ein starkes Chinalicht dermaßen geblendet, dass ich sogleich mein Helmvisier abklappte.







Dann ging es sofort auf Tour. Unser Ziel war heute der Bad Lauchstädter Christkindelmarkt, aber wir wollten ihn auf Umwegen erreichen.
So fuhren wir also nicht direkt hin, sondern nahmen den weiteren Weg auf dem Schwarzeiche-Laucharadweg bis nach Bad Lauchstädt.



Bei diesem starken Chinastrahler war mein Lichtkegel gar nicht mehr auszumachen.
Gegen 19:00 Uhr trafen wir dann am Kurparkteich ein und schauten uns erst mal das Lichtermeer von der Straße aus an.



Dann ging es zu den Kollonaden am Kurpark, wir hatten schon Hunger und Durst.
Hier stießen dann Andi65 und Bonsaibikerin zu uns.







Nach Glühwein und Roster und Fischbrötchen ging es dann zur Laserschau im Kurpark, schön gemacht, sollte man sich mal ansehen.
Nach der Laserschau machten wir uns beide wieder auf den Heimweg, aber diesesmal mit sehr starken Rückenwind.
Wer also den Christkindelmarkt noch besuchen möchte, hat bis Sonntag dazu noch Gelegenheit.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
vorgestern war ich wieder einmal mit Harti auf Geocachingtour unterwegs. Es war ein ganz mieses Wetter, als wir um 09:00 Uhr inmerseburg Richtung Osendorf und Reideburg starteten. Der leichte Nebelniederschlag hat unsere Motivation ganz schön beansprucht.


 
Aber auf Höhe des Osendorfer Ruderclubs wurde es dann weniger mit dem Niederschlag aus dem Nebel.
Unser nächstes Ziel war die St. Gertraut Kirche in Reideburg. _"Es handelt sich hier um einen Bau aus romanischer Zeit. Die Kirche wurde 1724–1725 barock umgebaut. Bemerkenswert ist der gotische Schnitzalter aus der Zeit um 1430 und der Kanzelkorb aus der Spätrenaissance." Quelle Wikipedia_


 
 Von hier ging es jetzt weiter in Richtung Westen nach Halle Diemitz zur Kiche Johannes der Täufer, ich benötigte die Jahreszahl die auf der Wetterfahne steht.


 
Diese Kirche ist ein, man kann fast sagen Neubau. Der Grundstein wurde wurde am 28.April 1892, auf einer ehemaligen Klosteranlage, gelegt. Und am 10.11.1893 wurde die Kirche geweiht.
Nach der Außenbesichtigung ging es weiter zum Hauptbahnhof, aber vorher drehten wir noch eine Ehrenrunde in einem Fabrikgelände in der Nähe der Gaststätte "Station Endlos".
Im Hauptbahnhof gab es in einem Gourmetrestaurant einen großen Pott, war wohl ein halber Liter, heißen Kaffee. 


 
Jetzt mussten aber die Regenjacke ihren Dienst verrichten, es nieselte sehr stark.
So machten wir uns als nächstes zu einem Haüserbildnis, das ich noch nicht kannte.


 
Nach der Besichtigung ging es mit Kette rechts nach Hause ins warme.
Trotz des miesen Wetters war es doch noch eine schöne Tour gewesen mit vielen neuen Eindrücken aus Halle Ost.
Einige Stationen ließen wir aber heute links liegen.
Bei dem heutigen Wetter, mit Sonne satt, bin ich die fehlenden Statoionen von gestern schnell mal abgefahren. Mein Ziel heute war die Hallorenmanufaktur und das ehemalige VEB Kombinat Fernsehgerätewerk Staßfurt in Halle (Saale), von dem aber nichts mehr übrig ist.
Dann ging es wieder über den Thüringer Bahnhof zurück nach Merseburg.
Und nächste Woche werde ich mal die Gegend um den Zoo einen Cacherbesuch abstatten, und wenn es die Zeit erlaubt bei RR mal vorbeischauen, vielleicht hat er ein Heißgetränk für einen durchgefrorenen Biker vorrätig.
Ich wünsche allen Lesern einen schönen 4. Advent bei Kerzenschein und Weihnachtsgebäck, ach ja am Vormittag kann man ruhig eine Bikerrunde drehen.


----------



## hallunke (16. Dezember 2016)

Wieso hattet Ihr gestern so ein mieses Wetter? Ich war am Vormittag unterwegs, um mal wieder den Petersberg zu erklimmen, da hatte ich durchweg super Bedingungen (na gut, auf dem Rückweg Gegenwind):
https://www.komoot.de/tour/13691120
Das Geocacheversteck an der Wegekreuzung kurz vor Kütten ist momentan angemessen dekoriert:






und ja, auf dem Rückweg war ich für ein Weilchen bei RR zum Schwatz.
Wann willst Du nächste Woche zum Zoo und RR, ich könnte dabei sein (außer bis jetzt Mittwoch). Und falls RR in der Werkstatt keinen Kaffee hat, bei mir gib´s welchen...
vG
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (17. Dezember 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Wieso hattet Ihr gestern so ein mieses Wetter?
> Wann willst Du nächste Woche zum Zoo und RR, ich könnte dabei sein (außer bis jetzt Mittwoch).......


Du hast recht, wir waren am Mittwoch unterwegs. Ich weiß noch nicht genau wann ich in der nächsten Woche auf Büchsentour rund um den Zoo gehen will. Werde dich aber benachrichtigen.
kann man noch das Mundloch und den Steinkohleschacht in der Wittekindstraße besichtigen
bei (N51°30.207 und E011°57.731)?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Udo, ich habe nur so eine Mini-Pad-Maschine, würde euch aber gerne einen Kaffee (incl. Kuchen) vom Bäcker nebenan spendieren.
Das Mundloch ist leider in einem Haus, nicht öffentlich. Aber ein paar andere Bergbauspuren sind zu sehen, da sperre ich mal 10 min den Laden zu und zeige sich euch gerne.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, ich habe nur so eine Mini-Pad-Maschine, würde euch aber gerne einen Kaffee (incl. Kuchen) vom Bäcker nebenan spendieren.
> Das Mundloch ist leider in einem Haus, nicht öffentlich. Aber ein paar andere Bergbauspuren sind zu sehen, da sperre ich mal 10 min den Laden zu und zeige sich euch gerne.


Danke Ritter für das Angebot. Das Wetter sieht für Dienstag gut aus. Werde dann mal den Akku laden und dann um 08:30 Uhr von Merseburg aus starten. Mein erstes Ziel wird so gegen 09:15 Uhr die Südecke vom Maritim-Hotel (51° 28.588' 11° 58.963') sein. Werde eine ganz spezielle Sehenswürdigkeitentour an diesem Tag durch Halle machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2016)

Das hier wird meine geplante Route durch Halle sein: http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=svknryepoukvmvsz&isFullScreenLeave=true
Ansehen will ich mir in Halle:
Die vergrabene Kuh; die Pestmauer; die Kalkkugeln aus dem Geiseltal; einen ehemaligen Mühlenstandort in der Nähe der Fontäne; den Heinrich-Heine-Park; einen Felsspalt am Saaleufer; die St. Bartholomäuskirche; Reicherts-Garten; die Jahnhöhle; das ehemalige Solbad Wittekind, da hat wohl Zorn ermitteltoder?, und die Reste des ehemaligen Steinkohlebergbaus im Wittekindtal; dann das Graffiti in der Fleischmannstraße; danach die Galgenberge und zurück über den Paulusberg und der Gutchenbergstraße, wo der Henker von Halle wohnte, vorbei am Opernhaus Halle zum Stadtbad Halle und dann zurück zum Thüringer Bahnhof. Von dort geht es dann wieder zurück nach Merseburg.
Mal sehen ob ich alle geplanten Sehenswürdigkeiten schaffe.


----------



## hallunke (18. Dezember 2016)

@Ritter Runkel : Hm Kuchen von gegenüber... Hat der Bäcker geöffnet? Ansonsten könnte ich auch eine Thermoskanne einpacken (natürlich voll)?
@Udo1 : Ganz schön viele Ziele hast Du Dir herausgesucht, aber interessant ist das schon. In dem Solbad Wittekind spielen tatsächlich einige Szenen der Zorn-Krimis, auch die Verfilmung fand hier statt. Inzwischen wurde aber schon viel und intensiv saniert. Da müssen wir sehen, ob wir auf´s Gelände kommen. Das mit dem Mundloch hatte ich auch so gelesen (..."im Grundstück Wittekindstraße 27"...).
Sind dort an all diesen Stellen GeoCaches untergebracht?
Mir fällt eben noch ein
Dienstag passt aktuell bei mir, meinen Vater muss ich erst am Mittwoch einen ganzen Tag ins Krankenhaus begleiten (muss aber manchmal doch schnell reagieren - dann würde ich auf jeden Fall bescheid geben).
Wie rollst Du nach Halle hinein, ich würde gerne etwas entgegenkommen.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)

Nachtrag, fällt mir eben ein: Wenn Du an der Jahn-Höhle bist, kannst Du ja gleich noch in des Ritters Hausbergen bleiben und die Eichendorffbank besichtigen... (weiß aber nicht genau, ob dies zum Thema Deiner Forschungsfahrt passt)


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> @Ritter Runkel : Hm Kuchen von gegenüber... Hat der Bäcker geöffnet? Ansonsten könnte ich auch eine Thermoskanne einpacken (natürlich voll)?
> @Udo1 : Ganz schön viele Ziele hast Du Dir herausgesucht, aber interessant ist das schon. In dem Solbad Wittekind spielen tatsächlich einige Szenen der Zorn-Krimis, auch die Verfilmung fand hier statt. Inzwischen wurde aber schon viel und intensiv saniert. Da müssen wir sehen, ob wir auf´s Gelände kommen. Das mit dem Mundloch hatte ich auch so gelesen (..."im Grundstück Wittekindstraße 27"...).
> Sind dort an all diesen Stellen GeoCaches untergebracht?
> ...........
> ...


Passt alles und ja alle diese Punkte, die ich gerne anfahren will, haben etwas was ich unbedingt für meine Hallekarte benötige.
Ich komme von Merseburg auf dem Radweg an der B91 und biege dann hinter dem Tunnel Rosengarten nach Osten ab in Richtung Hafenbahnradweg/ Thüringer Bahnhof, geht ja parallel zur B91.


----------



## hallunke (18. Dezember 2016)

Na dann werde ich so zwischen Ammendorf und Waggonbau herumtingeln und nach Dir Ausschau halten. Nach Deinen Angaben wirst Du wahrscheinlich gegen 8:50...9:00 Uhr in der Gegend sein.
(wie gesagt, falls nix mit meinem Vater dazwischen kommt).
Der Laden vom Ritter öffnet erst 12:00 Uhr, hast Du das eingerechnet? Kommt noch wer mit (wegen der Größe der Thermoskanne und der Anzahl der Becher)?
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Dezember 2016)

Wittekind 27 hat im Keller ein Mundloch, ist aber privat, kann ich nur von außen zeigen. Es gibt aber noch ein bissl mehr in Reichardts-Garten.
Am Dienstag wäre ich ab 9.30 Uhr im Laden, könnt also gerne früher kommen.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich so zwischen Ammendorf und Waggonbau herumtingeln und nach Dir Ausschau halten. Nach Deinen Angaben wirst Du wahrscheinlich gegen 8:50...9:00 Uhr in der Gegend sein.
> (wie gesagt, falls nix mit meinem Vater dazwischen kommt).
> Der Laden vom Ritter öffnet erst 12:00 Uhr, hast Du das eingerechnet? Kommt noch wer mit (wegen der Größe der Thermoskanne und der Anzahl der Becher)?
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


Also dann werde ich wohl hier auf dich treffen, wenn alles klappt. N51° 27.814' E011° 59.363'
Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt Erich und Harti noch mit.


----------



## hallunke (18. Dezember 2016)

Entweder an der Stelle, oder zwischen dieser und Ammendorf - werde dann von da aus etwas in Eure Richtung rollen.
vG Andreas


----------



## h3x3r (19. Dezember 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Das hier wird meine geplante Route durch Halle sein: http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=svknryepoukvmvsz&isFullScreenLeave=true



Beim Rotation-Sportplatz könntest du vor verschlossenem Tore stehen. Jedenfalls ist es mir mal voriges Jahr (15.03.15) so ergangen, als ich den Weg entlang der Kleingartenanlage passieren wollte.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2016)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Beim Rotation-Sportplatz könntest du vor verschlossenem Tore stehen. Jedenfalls ist es mir mal voriges Jahr (15.03.15) so ergangen, als ich den Weg entlang der Kleingartenanlage passieren wollte.


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
am 31.12.2016 findet wie jedes Jahr wieder die große Jahresabschlußtour, veranstaltet von den White-Rock-Teams Weißenfels, statt.
Treffpunkt: Marktplatz Weißenfels
Start: 10:00 Uhr
Am Ziel gibt es wieder Suppe, Pfannkuchen, Schmalzbrote und Glühwein bzw. Tee.
Deshalb auch der der kleine Unkostenbeitrag, von
5.- EUR Erwachsene
2.- EUR Kinder,
der auf dem Marktplatz von den Teilnehmern eingesammelt wird.
Treffpunkt für die Merseburger Teilnehmer um 08:40 Uhr an der B91 Penny-Parkplatz.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
den heutigen verlängerten Vormittag nutzte ich mit Harti zu einer Sehenswürdigkeiten Tour durch Halle. Dabei sollten auch einige Einträge auf Papierstreifen getätigt werden.
Start war in Merseburg um 08:30 Uhr. Unser erstes Zwischenziel war der Thüringer Bahnhof, auf dieser Strecke wollte dann hallunke zu uns stoßen.
Die Anfahrt wurde eine Fahrt im starken Nebel. Unsere Jacken waren bis Ammendorf mit einer feinen Rauhreifschicht überzogen. Ab Rosengarten folgten wir der Fernheizungstrasse, die uns zum Thüringer Bahnhof führte.










Von hallunke immer noch keine Spur. Am Hauptbahnhof bog ich in die Kirchnerstraße ab die uns dann zur gesperrten alten Fußgängerbrücke über die B91 führte. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite sahen wir dann hallunke stehen.




Jetzt hatten wir einen kompetenten Stadtführer an unserer Seite. Zu dritt ging es vorbei am Maritim-Hotel zur Philipp-Müller-Straße. Auf dieser dann geradeaus bis zum Rannischer Platz. Hier bog ich nach Norden auf den Steinweg ab. Am Ende waren wir dann am Frankeplatz mit seinen sehr seltsam geschalteten Ampeln angelangt. Nachdem ich mich auf dem Papierstreifen verewigt hatte, ging es weiter zum Eselsbrunnen.




Hier musste ich einen kurzen Halt einlegen, um noch schnell den Auftrag des Haushaltsvorstandes zu erfüllen, frisch gerösteten Kaffe zu erstehen. Dann ging die Fahrt weiter, vorbei am Beatlesmuseum zur Moritzkirche, oder wie uns unser Stadtführer schmunzelnd erzählte auch Leninkirche genannt.









_(Wobei, ja eine Ähnlichkeit ist durchaus vorhanden)_
Von hier dann weiter auf der Herrenstraße, über den Mühlgraben in die Straße „An der Schwemme“. Hier befindet sich die vergrabene Kuh, ein schon seltsames Kunstwerk, aber ja die Euter schauen noch aus der Erde.









Ab hier ging es weiter zur Kleinen Klausstraße, wo einst die Pestmauer stand, wie uns unser Stadtführer berichtete.









Ab hier dann zum Dom und dann weiter in die Franz-Schubert-Straße bis zum Ende.




Dabei übersah ich leider die Geiseltaler Riesenkalkkugeln, die gleich hinter dem Domplatz liegen, muss ich also im neuen Jahr nochmal hin.




Aber jetzt fuhren wir am Pfälzer Ufer weiter nach Norden, vorbei am alten Hafen und der Würfelwiese und den Mühlgraben bis zur ehemaligen Mühle an der Steinmühlenbrücke.









Nach der Besichtigung ging es über die Ziegelwiese hoch zum Saaleblick in den Heinrich-Heine-Park.














Leider war die Sicht durch den Nebel ein wenig eingeschränkt. Dann wieder zurück zum Riveufer und weiter bis zur Jahnhöhle. Von der Jahnhöhle zu Fuß hoch zur Eichendorfbank und wieder runter zum Riveufer.














Jetzt war es an der Zeit, bei unserem nächsten Stadtführer RR anzuklopfen.
Bevor wir uns auf den Weg zu den Überbleibseln des Steinkohleabbaus in Halle machten, holte hallunke die Thermoskanne mit heißem Kaffee und die dazugehörigen Tassen aus seinem Rucksack hervor. Nach dem aufwärmen bei Ritter Runkel übernahm er dann die Führung durch Reichardts- Garten zu den Resten der Kohleförderung.














Er zeigte uns anschaulich die Reste der Steinkohleförderung, ein alte Entwässerungsanlage des Parkes und das Haus, wo sich noch das Mundloch zu einem Stollen befindet.
Dieser Stollen besteht seit 1752 und in ihm wurde hier neben dem Reichardts Garten aktiv Steinkohle bis 1806 abgebaut (im Nachbargebäude) befindet sich auch noch ein Schacht).




_(Blick zum Reilsberg)_
Anschließend führte er uns noch durch den Garten zu einer Stelle, wo man noch deutlich den Giebichensteiner Marmor in Form einer Tafel sieht.




Auf dem nächsten Bild sieht man wie sich die Natur durch den Porphyr einen Weg sucht.




Nach der Führung musste ich aus Zeitgründen die Tour ein wenig ändern und bat hallunke jetzt die weiter Führung zu übernehmen.
Es ging vorbei am ehemaligen Solebad das Wittekindbad, wo Zorn gedreht wurde.




Das nächste Ziel war die Pauluskirche. Wenn man bedenkt das der Bau nur 3 Jahre gedauert hat von 1900 mit der Grundsteinlegung durch die Kaiserin Auguste Victoria bis zur Fertigstellung 1903, war es eigentlich eine kurze Bauzeit gewesen.














Auch sowtwas kreatives konnte man entdecken




Oder diese Kacheln, die an vielen Gebäuden der Stadt angebracht sind mit immer verschiedenen Motiven.




Unserer weiterer Weg führte durch die Gütchenstraße, wo der Henker von Halle (Heydrich) wohnte, der Organisator des Holocausts. Nach der Gutschenstraße führte uns unser Stadtführer über den Steintor-Campus weiter bis zum Stadtgottesacker.









Und von dort dann zum Heimweg, vorbei am Bahnhof zum Thüringer Bahnhof. In Ammendorf verabschiedeten wir uns von unseren kompetenten Stadtführer hallunke. Es war eine sehr schöne Tour durch Halle, wo Harti und ich viel Interessantes gesehen und erfahren haben. Mein Dank gilt besonders hallunke und Ritter Runkel für die super Führung und dem rübergebrachten Hintergrundwissen.
Und morgen geht es nach Bad Sulza zu einer Rundtour über Eckhartsberga, hoffentlich ist schön kalt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Udo, schön daß ihr heute mal vorbeigeschaut habt! Und anderen Leuten mal was zu zeigen macht ja eigentlich immer Spaß. Wobei merkwürdigerweise die Nicht-Hallenser neugieriger sind als die Eingeborenen.
Meine Angaben von heute bitte mit etwas Vorsicht behandeln: daß der Stollen der Entwässerung diente, ist nicht 100%-ig belegt, scheint aber logisch und ich hatte es mal so gehört. Die Felsen auf dem Foto sind "nur" Porphyr, der gezeigte (und von Dir fotografierte?) Stein war aus dem Giebichensteiner Marmor.
Die Strasse, in der Heydrich aufwuchs, heißt korrekt Gütchenstrasse.

Wem die Kacheln an Halles Hauswänden gefallen, kann sich mal die kleine Ausstellung im Halleschen Hbf. ansehen, da sind sehr schöne dabei.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein beschauliches Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, schön daß ihr heute mal vorbeigeschaut habt! Und anderen Leuten mal was zu zeigen macht ja eigentlich immer Spaß. Wobei merkwürdigerweise die Nicht-Hallenser neugieriger sind als die Eingeborenen.
> Meine Angaben von heute bitte mit etwas Vorsicht behandeln: daß der Stollen der Entwässerung diente, ist nicht 100%-ig belegt, scheint aber logisch und ich hatte es mal so gehört. Die Felsen auf dem Foto sind "nur" Porphyr, der gezeigte (und von Dir fotografierte?) Stein war aus dem Giebichensteiner Marmor.
> Die Strasse, in der Heydrich aufwuchs, heißt korrekt Gütchenstrasse.
> 
> ...


Danke RR für die Hinweise, habe sie soeben geändert.


----------



## hallunke (21. Dezember 2016)

Und da Udo naturgemäß auf seinen eigenen Bildern selten zu sehen ist, reiche ich hier noch einige Dosensuchaufnahmen nach:






diese Stelle hatte er ja vornehm umschrieben (seltsam geschaltete Ampel), die Hallenser sagen einfach "die Arschlochampel" http://www.mz-web.de/halle-saale/st...el--aus-halle-bewirbt-sich-um-titel---1577612 - auch an dieser befand sich eins der begehrten Geocaches. 






das ist nicht etwa die Hallunkenbrücke...






selbst hier dahinter befand sich etwas "Magnetisches"






auf der Suche, aber diesmal nix gefunden...






die Eichendorffbank mit dem:






dazugehörigen Blick zum Giebichenstein, und dem vollständigen Gedichttext






mit @Ritter Runkel auf Spurensuche in Reichardts Garten

Tja also: schöne, lustige, interessante und lehrreiche Tour - mir hat´s Spaß gemacht, gerne wieder mal mehr.
Auch von mir an dieser Stelle frohe und besinnliche und sportliche Weihnachten + guten Rutsch...
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Dezember 2016)

@Udo1 : Keine Goseck-Tour dieses Jahr? http://www.mdr.de/kultur/themen/kalenderblatt-wintersonnenwende-100.html

@hallunke : Das Baumstumpf-Foto gehört gerahmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Udo1 : Keine Goseck-Tour dieses Jahr? http://www.mdr.de/kultur/themen/kalenderblatt-wintersonnenwende-100.html
> 
> @hallunke : Das Baumstumpf-Foto gehört gerahmt...


Und Nein, heute hatte ich keinen Bock so früh aufzustehen.
Und ja das Foto hat durchaus was einzigartiges.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
wie ich gestern schon angekündigt hatte, war ich heute in und um Bad Sulza und Eckhartsberga unterwegs.
Los ging es mit dem Abelio um 09:38 Uhr von Merseburg nach Bad Sulza.









Es war ganz schön frisch heute Morgen. Aber dafür schien die Sonne, was will man mehr. Platz im Zug hatte ich auch genügend für mich und dem Rad.
So konnte ich in Bad Sulza um 10:20 Uhr in Ruhe zur Geocachertour aufbrechen. Meine Fahrt führte mich an der am Weintor Bad Sulza vorbei nach Bad Sulza Nord.



















Auf dem Radweg, vorbei am Emsenteich und dem Weidendompalast bei Auerstädt zum Goethe Radweg nach Reisdorf. Ab hier dann weiter auf dem Radweg nach Eckhartsberga Süd mit herrlichem Blick über Eckhartsberga zur Burg. 




_(Ein seltenes Bild, es wird noch gepflügt und nicht gegrubbert)_



















_(Die Ilm unterhalb der Kopie von Goethes Gartenhaus in Bad Sulza)_
In einem Bogen dann wieder zurück nach Bad Sulza, dort schnell noch eine echte Thüringer, wenn schon mal da ist, verspeist 




_(Hat wieder lecker geschmeckt.)_
und rein in den Zug nach Merseburg. 




_(Blick vom Bahnhof auf die Sonnenburg in Bad Sulza)_
So war ich dann zu Kaffee und Plätzchen wieder daheim.
Es war eine schöne kalte Tour, die aber zum Mittag hin rutschig wurde. Ich hätte mal heute Morgen die Steckbleche doch am Rad lassen sollen. Ich sah nach der Tour auch dementsprechend aus.


----------



## hallunke (24. Dezember 2016)

Für Udo und alle die hier mitlesen:


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
das Wetter sieht für morgen gut aus, trocken und starker Wend aus West. So werde ich dann morgen eine Festagsessenverbrennungstour in Richtung Nord-Süd machen. Das heißt es wird ein kleine Tour durch Halle mit nördlichen Zipfel Zoo und Klausberge, dann nach Süden durch Reichardtsgarten weiter an der Staphanuskirche vorbei, weiter zur Meisterbräu Brauerei und dann über den Böllberger Weg zur Großgarage Süd in Halle, um letztendlich bis zum Thüringer Bahnhof weiter zu fahren. Ja das ist so die ungefähre grobe Route, wenn denn die Zeit dafür reicht.


----------



## hallunke (26. Dezember 2016)

Morgen packe ich nicht, aber möglicherweise laufen/fahren wir uns über den Weg, bei den angegebenen Zielen.
Musst Du denn viel verbrennen?
Viel Spass und viel Erfolg wünscht
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> ....
> Musst Du denn viel verbrennen?
> Viel Spass und viel Erfolg wünscht
> Andreas


Jaaaaah


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
habe es mir überlegt, werde heute keine Tour machen, nachdem ich beim Brötchen holen von einer Böe fast umgeschubst worden wäre.
Nun morgen soll der Wind weniger werden, dann eben morgen zu einer Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
morgen geht es zum Fischer am Kerner See.
Start: 09:00 Uhr Merseburg Fischweg Elisabethhöhe.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
die 500000 Klicks sind also doch noch vor dem Jahreswechsel geschafft.
Ich danke allen Leserinnen und Leser von Merseburg und Umgebung für die langjährige Treue.


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Dezember 2016)

Danke Udo für die schöne Unterhaltung mit den wöchentlichen Touren!
Evtl weißt Du es schon: 2017 soll die Bahnverbindung Richtung Jena wieder besser werden.
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/halle/regionalexpress-halle-jena-100.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Danke Udo für die schöne Unterhaltung mit den wöchentlichen Touren!
> Evtl weißt Du es schon: 2017 soll die Bahnverbindung Richtung Jena wieder besser werden.
> http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/halle/regionalexpress-halle-jena-100.html


Ja alle 2 Stunden eine Regionalexpress nach Jena ohne umsteigen, wird super werden.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
da ja gestern das Wetter nicht so toll war (Sturm), wurde heute aber gefahren. Habe extra vor Fahrtantritt nicht aus dem Fenster auf den EON-Schornstein in Schkopau geschaut. Pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr war ich am Treffpunkt, hinter mir folgte auch gleich Bikermario und wenigen Minuten vor 09:00 Uhr traf dann auch Harti ein. Er teilte mir mit, das Erich gerade eben abgesagt hat. So konnten wir dann auch unverzüglich losfahren. Bikermario teilte uns mit, dass der Weg am DOW-Zaun in Richtung Zoll Schkopau wieder frei ist. So sparten wir uns einige Meter auf dem Laucha-Schwarzeiche-Weg.





Vom Zoll ging es dann weiter über Dörstewitz nach Dehlitz a.B. Aber bis hierher schon mit ordentlichem Wind von vorn. 




Ab Dehlitz schlug ich den Weg zur BAB 143 auf den Wirtschaftsweg ein. Der Betonstreifenweg war noch sauber bis zur Brücke über die BAB 143. Dahinter folgte dann ein Stück mit ein wenig Schlamm auf dem Weg bis zur Versorgungsstraße für die dortigen Windräder. 




_(eigentlich gut fahrbar)_
Als wir die Versorgungstrasse erreichten, fehlte Bikermario. Er stand ca. 150 Meter zurück und machte Handzeichen, die wir nicht deuten konnten. So fuhr ich zurück um mich zu erkundigen, ob er eine Panne hat. Die hatte er nicht, nur sein Reifen wren bis unter dem Schutzblech zugeschlammt. Mit den Handzeichen wollte er uns mitteilen, dass der Weg auf der Versorgungstrasse wieder schlammig werden würde. Er war hier in den letzten Tagen schon mal langgefahren und kannte das Stück. Harti und ich ließen uns nicht davon abbringen weiterzufahren, Bikermario klinkte sich sodann hier von der Tour aus. Harti und ich folgten der Trasse weiter und fanden den Weg eigentlich sehr gut fahrbar bis zur L164. 









Wir folgten dann den Verlauf der Straße in Richtung Westen bis zur L173. Ab hier dann weiter auf einer alten KAP-Straße bis nach Steuden, bei jetzt echt heftigen Kantenwind von vorn und einsetzenden Nieselregen. Am Horizont war es merklich dunkel. In Steuden fragte ich leicht an, ob wir hier umkehren sollten, was Harti verneinte, so fuhren wir also weiter durch den Ort bis nach Etzdorf. Zwischenzeitlich nieselte es wieder etwas weniger. Ab Etzdorf nahm ich die Verbindungsstraße nach Wansleben am See. Auf der Höhe, nach guten 1,5 Kilometern wurde es mit dem Nieselregen doch wieder etwas heftiger. Von der Höhe rollten wir in Wansleben am See ein und siehe da der Nieselregen hörte schlagartig auf. Über den Süßen See klarte es sogar ein wenig auf. So fuhren wir die letzten 3 km über die B80 bis zum Fischer am Kerner See weiter.






















Hier gab es dann schönen warmen Kaffee und ein knackiges Fischbrötchen. Jetzt kam auch noch die Sonne zum Vorschein, da konnte der Rückweg mit Rückenwind nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Zurück ging es wieder über Wansleben am See




und Etzdorf bis zum Hühnerhof in Steuden. Hier wurde nochmal eingekauft, leckere Pferdewürste waren heute im Angebot, dann weiter nach Schafstädt und von dort auf den Radweg parallel zur ehemaligen Bahnstrecke Merseburg-Schafstädt weiter nach Bad Lauchstädt. 




_( und einen Regenbogen gab es auch noch zu bestaunen)_
Bad Lauchstädt verließen wir am südlichen Ortsausgang und fuhren über Burgstaden weiter nach Süden hoch zur Heerstraße. Auf dieser ging es dann bei einer ausgezeichneten Fernsicht und Sonne pur zurück nach Merseburg. 














Am Ende waren es gute 62 km bei starkem Sturm auf der Hinfahrt und ordentlicher Unterstützung auf der Rückfahrt.
So und morgen geht es noch einmal nach Bad Sulza zu einer kleinen Cachertour durch das Ilmtal mit leffith.
Treffpunkt 09:30 Uhr Bahnhof Merseburg mit Hopperticket nach Bad Sulza.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
wir sind wieder zurück von der Tour. War anstrengend bis zum Stillstand der Räder war alles dabei. Bericht folgt, muss erst Bike waschen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
heute ging es ins Ilmtal zw. Bad Sulza und Apolda.
Leffith stand schon auf dem Bahnsteig und erwartete mich, die Fahrkarte hatte er auch schon am Automaten erstanden. So holte ich auch mein Ticket, um dann gemeinsam auf den ABELIO zu warten, der auch wieder pünktlich in den Bahnhof einfuhr. Wie immer in dieser Jahreszeit hatten wir wieder genügend Platz. Gegen 10:19 Uhr erreichten wir den Bahnhof von Bad Sulza und begaben uns sofort auf die von mir im Vorfeld geplante Strecke. Wenn ich gewusst hätte was uns bis Apolda erwartet, hätte ich sicherlich eine andere Strecke ausgesucht. Aber so fuhren wir erst einmal entlang der Ilm auf dem Ilmradweg zum Ortsausgang von Bad Sulza. 
























Der Weg führte an den zwei Soletürmen vorbei, die restauriert werden. In Darnstedt verließ ich den Radweg und fuhr nach Süden unter der Eisenbahntrasse durch und folgte der L1060 weiter nach Westen. Es ging leicht bergauf, bis kurz vor dem Eisenbahntunnel vor Niedertrebra. Genau in der Kurve bog ich auf einen Feldweg ab und folgte diesen bergauf. 



















Es war so rutschig, dass sogar das Hinterrad meines Rades durchdrehte und wir absteigen mussten. Nur gut es waren nur ca. 100 Meter, die wir überwinden mussten. Auf der Höhe konnten wir dann die letzten Meter bis zur K106 wieder pedallierend zurücklegen, aber es war auch hier schon schön schlammig. Hier folgte ich aber nicht den Straßenverlauf, sondern folgte einer Straße nach Norden bis zur Eisenbahntrasse. Da es abwärts ging, konnten wir unsere Reifen wieder freifahren. 









_(Blick nach NO ins Ilmtal)_
Am Ende des Weges stießen wir wieder auf die K106, die ich dann bis zur 90° Kurve im Süden folgte. Genau in der Kurve begann ein sehr schöner breiter Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen, den folgte ich. 




Anfangs konnten wir noch gut die feste Fahrspur nutzen, die dann nach einigen 100 Metern in Schlamm überging. Die Reifen wurden dicker und dicker. Bei leffith drehten sich auf einmal nicht mehr die Räder, ich musste meinen Akku auf Power erhöhen, da ich sonst auch stehen geblieben wäre. Wir erreichten eine Wiese, da konnte Leffith sein Bike ein wenig frei machen, ich machte mich auf die Schatzsuche. 









Nachdem ich wieder bei ihm eingetroffen war, sah ich in der Ferne das Asphaltband einer Straße. Nun bis dahin konnten wir uns dann noch hin retten. Jetzt aber erst einmal eine Grobreinigung mit diversen Stöcken, um wenigstens weiter fahren zu können. Die Straße führte uns dann in einem Bogen leicht abwärts bis zur L1060. Und, ja was sahen, meine Augen rechter Hand eine Tankstelle keine 100 Meter entfernt. Sofort wurde die Richtung geändert hin zum Kärcher. Nun der Automat brauchte schon einige Münzen.




Aber jetzt konnte die Tour weiter gehen, da wir ja jetzt wieder einigermaßen ansehnliche Räder hatten, änderte ich kurzfristig die Streckenführung und ließ einen folgenden Schlammabschnitt mal außen vor. Auf der L1060 dann weiter nach Westen bis in die Ortschaft Flurstedt, hier bog ich zur Ilm auf die K107 ab. 














Es ging am Mühlgraben entlang bis nach Wickerstedt. Wir folgten der K107 weiter in Richtung Apolda, linker Hand die Haderlache, überquerten vor Naundorf die Ilm, trafen wieder auf die L1060 und rollten auf diese bis zum Ortseingang Apolda weiter. Im Bereich des Apoldaer Klärwerkes gerieten wir in zwei Sackgassen und mussten uns dann einen neuen Weg suchen, den wir auch fanden.




_(Dieser Weg entpuppte sich als Sackgasse)




(Der war richtig)_
Er führte uns zum Flurstädter Marktweg und weiter wieder zur L1060. Auf dieser dann runter nach Apolda, wo wir auf die Auenstraße trafen. Hier führt ein Radweg wieder nach NO, den wir dann folgten, rechter Hand der Herressener Bach und linker Hand der Weimarer Berg.









_(Konnten aber die genaue Zeit leider nicht ablesen)_
Am Ortseingang Wickerstedt trafen wir wieder auf den Ilmradweg und folgten seinen Lauf bis Ortseingang Eberstedt, wo uns die Bürgermeisterin auf eine Bank freudig empfing. Sie war sofort für ein Selfie zu haben. 









_(Auch diese Schaukel am Wege lädt zum schaukeln ein)_
Danach weiter auf den Ilmradweg bis nach Bad Sulza zum Bratwurststand, kurzer Halt für eine echte Thüringer und dann weiter auf den Ilmradweg bis nach Großheringen. 




_(Immer wieder lecker)_




Hier Tourende und warten auf den Zug nach Hause, der auch nicht lange auf sich warten ließ.
Es war eine schöne, vom Wetter her eher trübe Tour, ohne Pannen und mit viel Schlamm. Es war herrlich mit ansehen zu können, wie sich das Gewicht der Räder stetig erhöht hat, bis sie dann zum Stillstand kamen. 
Werde im kommenden Jahr bei gefrorenem Boden noch mal hinfahren, um die fehlenden Schätze zu bergen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2016)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 31.12.2016 findet wie jedes Jahr wieder die große Jahresabschlußtour, veranstaltet von den White-Rock-Teams Weißenfels, statt.
> Treffpunkt: Marktplatz Weißenfels
> Start: 10:00 Uhr
> ...


*Änderung der Startzeit in Merseburg, nicht 08:40 Uhr, sondern schon um 08:30 Uhr,
an der B91 Penny-Parkplatz.*


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
heute ging es noch einmal zur letzten Tour im Jahr 2016.
Wie jedes Jahr so auch in diesem Jahr fuhr ich mit Harti Senior und diesmal auch dabei der Junior, nach WSF zur Jahresabschlusstour durch den alten Landkreis Weißenfels.




_(Sie erwarteten mich schon am Treffpunkt, es war noch ein wenig kalt)_
Wir trafen pünktlich einige Minuten vor 10:00 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in WSF ein. Der Platz füllte sich sehr schnell mit Bikerinnen und Biker aller Altersklassen.














Kurz nach 10:00 Uhr gab der Schirmherr Walther das Zeichen zum Aufbruch.
Vom Markt zog sich Bikerschlange über die Saalebrücke zum Saaleradweg auf dem linken Saaleufer.





























Ich schätze mal so an die 80 Teilnehmer werden es wohl gewesen sein. Wir folgten den Radweg bis zur Saalebrücke bei Kleinkorbetha, hier wurde die Saale überquert und in Richtung Oeglitzsch. Kurz vor der Ortschaft bogen wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten ab der und zur Brücke über die A38 brachte.









_(Das Feld hatte sich bis hier schon ordentlich auseinandergezogen gehabt)_
Von hier dann weiter und nach 2 km wurde dann noch die A9 überquert.




_(kurzer Halt bis alle wieder aufgeschlossen waren, dann konnte die L188 zügig überquert werden)_
Danach schlängelte sich der Lindwurm durch Kleingöhren und Poserna bis nach Nellschütz, wo schon die Walthersche Erbsensuppe, Pfannkuchen und leckere Schmalzbrote auf uns warteten.




_(Die letzten Meter bis zum Ziel)_
Natürlich gab es auch Heißgetränke für alle Altersgruppen.
























Nach angenehmen Gesprächen löste sich die Teilnehmerschar dann langsam auf und jeder rollte nach Hause. Ich wählte den Weg mit Harti Senior und Junior über Losau und Dehlitz bis zur Saale in Kleinkorbetha.




Dann folgte ich den Radweg auf dem linken Saaleufer weiter über Wengelsdorf und Krollwitz bis nach Rössen. Hier bog ich wieder zum Saaleradweg ab und folgte diesen bei herrlichem Sonnenschein entlang der Saale bis nach Merseburg zurück.









Es war wieder eine schöne 67 km Tour zum Jahresabschluss bei sehr schönem Wetter.
Alle Bilder hier: https://goo.gl/photos/wAbzAFzQNC4yQZTx6
Nchtrag: laut MZ Ausgabe Weißenfels waren es 150 Teilnehmer gewesen.

*Allen Bikerinnen und Bikern wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch ins Bikerjahr 2017, bleibt gesund, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal irgendwann in 2017.*


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
gestern traf ich mich mit Erich und Harti, bei eisigem Wind von vorn am Kreisel am Airpark in Merseburg um 09:00 Uhr zur ersten Tour in 2017.
Der Boden war leicht mit Schnee überzogen und jetzt konnte man auch sehr schön sehen, wie man durch einen Kreisverkehr zu fahren hat.



Nämlich einfach geradeaus.
Beide Mitfahrer waren, wie kann es anders sein, pünktlich zur Stelle.











So starteten wir auch im neuen Jahr wie immer pünktlich. Eigentlich wollte ich über die Heerstraße zum Großkaynaer See fahren, entschloss mich aber dann kurzfristig zur Routenänderung, weil der Einstieg zur Heerstraße vereist war und wir keine Spikes aufgezogen hatten.
So ging es dann auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis Frankleben, am Runstedter See vorbei bis zur Kegelbahn in Großkayna, wo wir als Mannschaft am ersten Kegelturnier im neuen Jahr antraten.
Bei Ankunft schloss Erich mit seinem Schloss sein und Hartis Rad an. Harti holte auch noch sein Schloss raus und schloss die beiden Räder zur Sicherheit auch noch an, doppelt hält eben besser. Als er sein Schloss einrastete, bemerkte er, dass er gar keinen Schlüssel für sein Schloss mithatte.


 
Was macht in so einem Fall, wir wollten ja nach Beendigung noch zurückfahren?
Genau man sucht einen Bolzenschneider, den der Betreiber der Kegelbahn natürlich nicht hatte, aber er kannte jemanden der so etwas haben könnte. Ja und dieser freundliche Herr war auch noch zu Hause und bei der Feuerwehr. So kam er dann auch nach ca. 40 Minuten vorbei und löste das Problem nach mehreren Versuchen. Was zeigte uns das knacken so eines Kabelschlosses noch? Es dauert schon eine geraume Zeit, bis so ein Kabelschloss mit einem Bolzenschneider durchtrennt ist.
Zu guter Letzt belegten wir noch Platz 1 und konnten nach dem gemeinsamen Mittagessen, entspannt mit Rückenwind, in die Heimat zurückfahren.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
heute Morgen nach dem Frühstück habe ich mich bei Sonne pur, wenig Wind und -10°C für eine Stunde auf Rad gesetzt, bin auch gefahren.
Aber es hat gereicht, trotz Winterradhandschuhe kalte Fingerspitzen gehabt. Ich werde meine Finger bei der nächsten kalten Tour mal mit Alufolie umwickeln, das hilft enorm.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
heute war ja super Wetter, wohl der schönste Tag in dieser Woche. So habe ich mich mit Harti um 09:30 Uhr zu einer Stadtbesichtigungsfahrt durch Halle getroffen. Ich hatte mir die Tour historisches Halle Stadtbefestigung in 13 Stationen vorgenommen.
Vom Jerusalemer Platz sollte es über Weisenhausmauer, Leipziger Turm, Flamme der Revolution, Hauptpostamt, Opernhaus, Uniring, Moritzburgring mit Moritzburg, weiter zur Skulptur Flaschengrün und zur Neumühle mit seinen historischen Wasserständen, dann zur Klausbrücke zum Friedemann Bachhaus und dann zu den Resten der Stadtbefestigung an der Moritzkirche gehen.
So hatte ich eigentlich vorgesehen, aber die Anfahrt auf dem Radweg an der B91 bis Ammendorf war schon eine kleine Herausforderung für uns. Glatteis und Eisrillen waren unser Begleiter bis Ammendorf. Der Radweg war nicht beräumt und abgestumpft. Ab Ammendorf dachte ich zumindest wird der Radweg fahrbar und trocken sein, sind ja in einer Großstadt. Musste mich dann nach ca. 400 Metern durch Ammendorf Richtung Innenstadt eines Besseren belehren lassen. Es wurde stellenweise immer glätter und so kapitulierten wir vor den Zuständen auf dem Radweg und traten den Rückzug an. Ab Ammendorf fuhren wir dann auf der Straße bis nach Lochau. Kurz vor Lochau konnten wir wieder den sehr schönen trockenen Radweg nutzen. Und über Burgliebenau ging es nach Merseburg zurück.
Also von der halleschen Stadreinigung und den angrenzenden Mietern waren wir über den Zustand des Radweges doch sehr enttäuscht.
So wird unsere nächste Stadtbesichtigungstour durch Halle wohl noch einige Wochen warten müssen, schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Januar 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute Morgen nach dem Frühstück habe ich mich bei Sonne pur, wenig Wind und -10°C für eine Stunde auf Rad gesetzt, bin auch gefahren.
> Aber es hat gereicht, trotz Winterradhandschuhe kalte Fingerspitzen gehabt. Ich werde meine Finger bei der nächsten kalten Tour mal mit Alufolie umwickeln, das hilft enorm.


...genau das interessiert mich, das mit der Folie. 
Allerdings wollte ich, wenn ich's ausprobiere, die Rettungsdeckenfolie nehmen...für die Füße in den Clickschuhen.
Da sterben mir die Zehen nach 2h ab. 
Eventuell kann man sich einfach ein paar Füßlinge zusammen tapen. K.A. 
Berichte bitte mal, ob es funktioniert hat...musst natürlich zum Vergleich eine Hand ohne Folie fahren [emoji2]


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Berichte bitte mal, ob es funktioniert hat...musst natürlich zum Vergleich eine Hand ohne Folie fahren [emoji2]


Mache ich gerne, da muss es aber erst wieder richtig kalt werden.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
eine Frage an die Hallenser,
Kann mir jemand etwas zum derzeitigen Zustand der Straßen und Radwege (Schnee, Eis) in Halle sagen? Wollte am Dienstag noch einmal nach Halle bis Höhe Galgenberge.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Januar 2017)

Das Eis ist fast völlig verschwunden, aber mit ein paar Krümeln Schnee musst Du schon rechnen. Traditionell wird in Halle nicht geräumt. Mich störts nicht, ich mag die Rumeierei, aber da bin ich vermutlich der einzige.
Ich sage Dir morgen Bescheid, nachdem ich auf Arbeit geradelt bin.

Vielleicht fragst Du noch mal im Halle-Forum nach.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das Eis ist fast völlig verschwunden, aber mit ein paar Krümeln Schnee musst Du schon rechnen. Traditionell wird in Halle nicht geräumt. Mich störts nicht, ich mag die Rumeierei, aber da bin ich vermutlich der einzige.
> Ich sage Dir morgen Bescheid, nachdem ich auf Arbeit geradelt bin.
> 
> Vielleicht fragst Du noch mal im Halle-Forum nach.


Danke, werde dort auch mal Fragen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
da ja das vergangene Wochenende nicht so erbauend und motivierend für eine Ausfahrt war, bin ich heute Nachmittag zu einer Runde Richtung Hassesee aufgebrochen, um einige neue Verstecke aufzusuchen. Auf dem Schnee von gestern Abend waren heute noch keine Radspuren abgebildet, außer ein Quadfahrer, der seine Spur gezogen hat. Vom Wetter ging es -3°C war O.K. So waren es am Ende schöne 40 km und 2,5 Stunden an der frischen Luft.


 
_(Rundweg um den Runstedter See, nur ein paar Fußspuren und die Quadspur war zu sehen)_


 
_(Kurzer Stopp in der Flur, der zum suchen genutzt wurde.)_


 



 
_(Rückweg auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg von Rossbach nach Merseburg)_


 
War eine schöne Tour bei wenig Schnee und kalten NW-Wind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...genau das interessiert mich, das mit der Folie.
> Allerdings wollte ich, wenn ich's ausprobiere, die Rettungsdeckenfolie nehmen...für die Füße in den Clickschuhen.
> Da sterben mir die Zehen nach 2h ab.
> Eventuell kann man sich einfach ein paar Füßlinge zusammen tapen. K.A.
> Berichte bitte mal, ob es funktioniert hat...musst natürlich zum Vergleich eine Hand ohne Folie fahren [emoji2]


So hier mein heutiger Test. Linke Hand alle Finger mit Folie umwickelt und Handschuh, rechte Hand ohne Folie im Handschuh.
Ergebnis Finger der linken Hand schön warm, Finger der rechten Hand sau kalt, hat ganz schön gezwickt. Nachteil beim Handschuh ausziehen, da muss wieder neu gewickelt werden.


 
Hier haben die kleinen Nager ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## hallunke (17. Januar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das Eis ist fast völlig verschwunden, aber mit ein paar Krümeln Schnee musst Du schon rechnen. Traditionell wird in Halle nicht geräumt.


Naja, das mit dem verschwundenen Eis ist von Punkt zu Punkt unterschiedlich. Der zweite Satz trifft es genau: Winterdienst gibt es in Halle de facto nicht - Parole: "Was alleine kommt, geht auch alleine wieder weg".





(das war allerdings etwas mehr draußen, Planena, da erwartet man sowieso keinen Winterdienst, ist aber nett, dass sie extra bescheid geben. Dennoch hätte ich hier fast gelegen - die Tour hatte ich dann Rutschpartie genannt https://www.komoot.de/tour/13934375, war letzten Dienstag)

In der Natur kann man es sich aussuchen, ob man lieber auf Eis oder Gras/Schlammreste fährt.
In der Stadt ist es blöd. Kleine Straßen (wo ich z.B. wohne) werden durch das Tauen, wieder gefrieren, tauen, neu gefrieren usw. und das ständige drauf rum Gerutsche spiegelglatt. Radwege werden gar nicht geräumt, und z.Z. gar nicht benutzbar. Einige Fußwege werden von Anwohnern oder Hausverwaltern halbwegs in Ordnung gebracht. Also bin ich heute den ganzen Tag quasi illegal auf Fußwegen herumgetingelt - wenn man die Fußgänger freundlich ansieht, dulden sie einen. Aber es hat was, einige Male wollte das Hinterrad schneller sein als ich, einmal wollte mich eine Postfrau mit ihrem riesigen Dienstrad wegschubsen (kannte wohl die Vorfahrt nicht oder die Briefe waren besonders eilig).
Saaleradweg und Hafenbahntrasse bieten alles: wo sie weniger benutzt werden, ist es eine Art festgefahrene Schneedecke, sogar recht gut zu fahren. Doch Obacht, dazwischen sind immer wieder stärker befahrene Stellen, die dann wieder richtig aalglatt sind.
Also man kann es durchaus machen, braucht auch nicht zwingend Spikes. Doch ob man das nach einer Überlandtour braucht (zurück musst Du ja auch noch)...
Überleg es Dir - aber lange kann´s nicht mehr dauern - wir haben hier nie richtigen Winter.
v.G. nach Merseburg
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So hier mein heutiger Test. Linke Hand alle Finger mit Folie umwickelt und Handschuh, rechte Hand ohne Folie im Handschuh.
> Ergebnis Finger der linken Hand schön warm, Finger der rechten Hand sau kalt, hat ganz schön gezwickt. Nachteil beim Handschuh ausziehen, da muss wieder neu gewickelt werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 565753
> Hier haben die kleinen Nager ganze Arbeit geleistet.


Danke für deine Opferbereitschaft [emoji2] 

Ich werde das mal mit der Rettungsfolie an den Füßen testen...so eine Art Füßlinge zusammen tapen. 
Ob man die Folie am besten auf der Haut oder über zusätzlichen dünnen Socken trägt? Klebt vielleicht nicht so am Fuß an. 
Muss bloß mal wieder zum Fahren kommen  [emoji20]


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Danke für deine Opferbereitschaft [emoji2]
> 
> Ich werde das mal mit der Rettungsfolie an den Füßen testen...so eine Art Füßlinge zusammen tapen.
> Ob man die Folie am besten auf der Haut oder über zusätzlichen dünnen Socken trägt? Klebt vielleicht nicht so am Fuß an.
> Muss bloß mal wieder zum Fahren kommen  [emoji20]


Ziehe dir die Folie über den Strumpf und darüber so Probiersöckchen die im Schuhladen zur Schuhanprobe ausliegen.


----------



## hallunke (19. Januar 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ziehe dir die Folie über den Strumpf und darüber so Probiersöckchen die im Schuhladen zur Schuhanprobe ausliegen.


...guter Vorschlag für die Füße - gibt´s für Handschuhe auch so Probierdinge? Sonst ist die Wickelei ja ziemlich lästig. Wenn man eine Nähmaschine hat, könnte man vielleicht auch aus der Rettungsfolie Wärmesocken schneidern!


...am Ende ein Test - bearbeiten geht, bei mir mit Google Chrome in diesem Falle, Smily ging gerade eben auch noch...


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...guter Vorschlag für die Füße - gibt´s für Handschuhe auch so Probierdinge? Sonst ist die Wickelei ja ziemlich lästig. Wenn man eine Nähmaschine hat, könnte man vielleicht auch aus der Rettungsfolie Wärmesocken schneidern!


Versuch es doch mal mit etwas größeren Einweghandschuhen über die Folie


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Januar 2017)

Ich trage in meinen meist ziemlich kaputten und löchrigen BMX-Schuhen im Winter gerne Socken von Seals Skin. Hatte sie eigentlich wegen der angeblichen Wasserdichtheit gekauft. Aber die Membrane lässt auch keinen Wind durch und die Merinowolle (damit ist die Socke innen ausgekleidet) hält ganz gut warm. Das klappt bis -5°C gut, wird es kälter, ziehe ich zu große Schuhe an und noch ein paar Wollsocken extra.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo, ich brauche einen Tipp,
seit heute kann ich keinen Beitrag von mir Bearbeiten. Seite wird grau. Auch fehlt die Leiste zum Einfügen von Smilys, Datein und Links und Formatierung von Text.
Wenn ich die Seite aktualisiere wird diese Leiste ganz kurz dargestellt und dann verschwindet sie wieder. So sieht es zur Zeit aus  .


 
Ich benutze den Firefox Version 51.1.0
Mit dem IE klappt aber alles.


----------



## hallunke (25. Januar 2017)

habe gerade diese ältere Bemerkung http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/merseburg-und-umgebung.289273/page-153#post-14305523 von mir bearbeitet, ging - Smily ging auch. Ich hab´s mit Google Chrome gemacht.

Und weil´s solchen Spaß macht, auch noch mal hier (jeweils die letzte Zeile ist bearbeitet)


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> habe gerade diese ältere Bemerkung http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/merseburg-und-umgebung.289273/page-153#post-14305523 von mir bearbeitet, ging - Smily ging auch. Ich hab´s mit Google Chrome gemacht.
> 
> Und weil´s solchen Spaß macht, auch noch mal hier (jeweils die letzte Zeile ist bearbeitet)


Ja, danke Andreas. Ich kann das jetzt nur alles mit dem IE machen []


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2017)

Das sieht dann so aus, wenn ich etwas einfügen oder bearbeiten will. Schön hell


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Januar 2017)

Bei mir geht mit Mozilla 50.1.0 alles problemlos.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2017)

Udo muss vielleicht mal die Heizung im Arbeitszimmer etwas aufdrehen, der Rechner ist eingefroren wie der Bewegungsmelder meiner Hoflampe. [emoji2]


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
da muss ich eben den Bericht mal mit dem IE veröffentlichen.
Den heutigen Vormittag nutzte ich für eine kleine Dosensuchtour zwischen Zscherben und Bennstedt. Eine Gegend die ich noch nicht mit dem Rad bereist hatte.
Von Merseburg nahm ich den Radweg an der B91 bis DOW, Abzweig Korbetha. Dann weiter Richtung Korbetha und durch den Ort bis Rattmannsdorf.
Eigentlich sah es nach der ICE Brücke hinter Korbetha noch schön winterlich aus.



Auch ließ es sich heute gut fahren, die Radwege und die Straßen waren trocken.
Die Einheimischen aus Rockendorf haben schon mal ein Gefahrenzeichen am Goetheradweg angebracht, damit die Unkundigen nicht gegen die Mauer fahren.



Weiter ging es bis Holleben, hinter Zweirad Lampe kommt die Eisenbahnbrücke. Sie überspannt hier die L163. Gleich hinter der Brücke bog ich nach Westen ab und folgte einen Zubringerweg zur dortigen Kleingartensiedlung. Es ging leicht bergan, der Weg war glatt, aber man konnte noch gut fahren. Auf der Höhe bog ich NW ab und gelangte so auf die Salzstraße. Auf der dann weiter bis zur neuen L164. Die überquerte ich dann und fuhr weiter nach NW bis Zscherben. Zscherben verließ ich auf der Alten Bennstedter Straße. Es ging leicht hügelaufwärts. Auf der Höhe angekommen hätte ich einen schönen Blick in Richtung NW gehabt, wenn der leichte Nebel nicht gewesen wäre.



Ab hier war diese Gegend für mich Neuland. Ich folgte den Weg weiter bis zur Brücke an der A143.
Unterquerte dann die A143 und fuhr auf der Alten Bennstedter Straße weiter nach Westen. Unterwegs sammelte ich natürlich noch ein paar Dosen ein. An der Unterführung B80 (An der Alten Presse) bog ich nach Süden zu einer Kleingartenanlage ab und folgte einen Weg durch ein kleines Wäldchen nach Osten.



Es ging leicht hügelaufwärts, bis zu einem Feldrand, hier leider Schluss. So kehrte ich um und fuhr bis zur Kreuzung an der B80 und L173. Hier überquerte ich die B80 und rollte in Bennstedt ein. Vor der Einfahrt zu den Sportplätzen bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen ab und folgte diesen bis mir der Weg durch Baumschnittarbeiten versperrt wurde.







So kehrte ich wieder um und machte mich, so wie ich gekommen war, auf den Rückweg.



Auf dem Weg zur Brücke an der A143 wurde ich noch von einem Reh beobachtet, es ließ sich aber von mir beim fressen nicht aus der Ruhe bringen.
Am Ende waren dann doch noch gute 50 km geworden, bei moderaten Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt.
Aber ab morgen soll ja die Sonne wieder lachen, da werde ich dann mal am Freitag eine Müsli-Tour zur Zscheiplitzmühle nach Freyburg unternehmen.
Ich werde, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, um 09:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Airpark in Merseburg starten. Wenn jemand mit fahren möchte sollte er am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Januar 2017)

Der durch den Baumschnitt versperrte Weg hätte Dich nach Köchstedt gebracht, das ist bis zur B 80 netter Pfad. Ansonstem versacken in der Ecke Zscherben-Angersdorf einige Wege wegen der "neuen" Autobahn als Sackgassen. Wärst Du auf der halben Alten Bennstedter Landstrasse nach rechts abgebogen, wärst Du an der ehem. Braunkohlegrube "Alt Zscherben" (belieferte die Saline mit Kohle) rausgekommen. Ist hübsch dort, aber da muss man sich etwas durch's Gebüsch schlagen.


----------



## hallunke (25. Januar 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...wurde ich noch von einem Reh beobachtet...


sehr schön - letzten Samstag sah ich da in der Nähe (hinter Holleben, Delitz am Berge) auf einem Feld ein wuchtiges Wildschwein herantraben. Zum Glück war ich sehr weit weg, man weiß ja nie, was die vorhaben.


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Udo muss vielleicht mal die Heizung im Arbeitszimmer etwas aufdrehen, der Rechner ist eingefroren wie der Bewegungsmelder meiner Hoflampe. [emoji2]


...können Bewegungsmelder auch einfrieren?
Alles Teufelszeug!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2017)

So, habe den Fehler gefunden.
Wenn ein Werbeblocker aktiviert ist wird die Formatierungsleiste nicht mehr eingeblendet.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
das Müsli ist ausgegangen, neues musste her. Da bot sich der heutige Tag, bei Sonne pur, ja förmlich an eine Müslitour zur Zeddenbachmühle in Freyburg zu unternehmen.
So traf ich mich dann um 09:00 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in Merseburg Airpark mit Harti bei -3°C und leichten Gegenwind zur Tour.




_(Die Wetterfahne vom EON-Kraftwerk Schkopau zeigte leichten Gegenwind an)_
Vom Treffpunkt bewegten wir uns zügig zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg,









den wir bis zum Ostufer des Geiseltalsees bei Frankleben folgten. Hier fuhren wir auf dem Rundweg weiter bis zum Abzweig Pfännerhall. Rechts von uns der See mit einer zugefrorenen Oberfläche.









_(Die Zentralwerkstatt Pfännerhall ist ein beeindruckendes Industriedenkmal in Braunsbedra am Geiseltalsee und beherbergt die originalgroße Nachbildung eines eurasischen Altelefanten, der im ehemaligen hiesigen Tagebau gefunden wurde.)_
Die zentralwerkstatt ließen wir rechts liegen und fuhren weiter nach Braunsbedra. Dann weiter durch den Ort bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang. Hier bogen wir nach Süden ab und folgten der Straße bis zum Abzweig Schortau Branderodaer Weg Müchehöhe. Jetzt ging es leicht hügelaufwärts, von Bergen kann man ja wohl in unserer Gegend noch nicht sprechen.
Oben angekommen fuhren wir auf dem Höhenweg









weiter nach Westen bis zum nördlichen Ortseingang von Branderoda, überquerten dort die Straße und folgten der Zubringerstraße zur L163 weiter nach Westen. An der Kreuzung L163 und L209 bogen wir auf die L163 ab und folgten dieser 1,2 km nach Süden bis zum Abzweig zur Ortschaft Ebersroda.




Dann umfuhren wir den Ort am Südrand und folgten der K2642 weiter nach Westen bis zur B180. Jetzt mussten wir leider die B180 1,1 km nach Süden folgen, um dann wieder nach Westen abzubiegen. Auf der Zufahrtsstraße zum Ort Müncheroda bis zum Ort. Den Ort verließen wir wieder am südlichen Ortsausgang und rollten jetzt hügelabwärts in das Unstruttal bis nach Zscheiplitz. Leider war heute kein klarer Blick über das Unstruttal vergönnt. Trotz Sonne war die Sicht durch den Dunst in größerer Höhe ein wenig eingeschränkt. Ab Zscheiplitz rollten wir mit der dortigen zulässigen Höchstgeschwindigkeit die Serpentinenstraße runter bis zur Zeddenbachmühle. Bis hierher waren es genau 34 km.
Jetzt schnell in den Hofladen zum Müslikauf,




dann die Tüten in den Rucksack verstaut und einen kleinen Abstecher zum Unstrutwehr gemacht.




Nach dem wir ein wenig die Enten Reiher und Kormorane beobachtet hatten, die friedlich nebeneinander auf einem im Wasser befindlichen Stamm saßen, fuhren wir nach Freyburg zum dortigen Bäcker am Markt.




Da ich die Rücktour nicht uneigennützig so gewählt hatte, wurden schnell noch die fehlenden Informationen für ein Versteck in der Nähe ermittelt. Bei Kaffee und Kuchen rechnete ich dann noch schnell die Finalkoordinaten aus. Harti kaufte erstmal schnell den neben dem Bäcker befindlichen Fleischerladen leer, während ich mich zum Versteck bewegte.




Nachdem alles erledigt war, trafen wir uns wieder und fuhren weiter an der Unstrut entlang Richtung Süden. Den Abzweig zum Unstrutradweg ignorierte ich heute und fuhr statt dessen Ehrauberge nach Osten weiter bis zum Abzweig zur L207.




Die L207 folgten wir nur bis zur Linkskurve ca. 161 m. Hier verließ wir die Straße und fuhren am Fuße der dortigen Weinberge auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten weiter bis Pödelist. An der ersten Kreuzung bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren hügelaufwärts auf einer alten, sehr alten Pflasterstraße bis zum Waldrand der Alten Göhle hoch.









Ab hier führte uns dann ein vereister Wirtschaftsweg durch den Wald hoch zum Luftschiff, wo wir wieder auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg trafen und ihn entgegengesetzt bis nach Pettstädt folgten.









Ab Pettstädt folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach NO, der uns bis zur Südstraße in Höhe der alten Ketten und Nagelfabrik Roßbach brachte. Auf der Südstraße ging jetzt hügelabwärts bis nach Roßbach runter.
Unterwegs musste Harti noch eine kleine Klettereinlage für mich übernehmen, für mich war das nichts wegen meiner Akrophobie.
Er machte es aber sehr geschickt, dafür war ihm mein Dank sicher.




Ab Roßbach fuhren wir dann auf dem Pilgerweg weiter bis nach Merseburg zurück




und beendeten nach guten 68 km unserer heutige Müslibeschaffungstour ohne Vorkommnisse.
Ab nächster Woche soll es ja ein wenig milder werden, vielleicht werde ich dann die Halletour nachholen.


----------



## TCE (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo Udo, hab mal wieder ein paar Beiträge von dir gelesen. Sehr schöne Touren, wie immer 
Frage: Das Müsli von der Zeddenbachmühle - ist zu empfehlen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2017)

TCE schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, hab mal wieder ein paar Beiträge von dir gelesen. Sehr schöne Touren, wie immer
> Frage: Das Müsli von der Zeddenbachmühle - ist zu empfehlen??


Ja schmeckt lecker, gibt viele verschiedene Sorten


----------



## hallunke (30. Januar 2017)

...wenn man schon mal dort ist und vielleicht etwas Zeit hat, sollte man unbedingt eine Führung durch die Mühle mitmachen, am besten mit dem Junior-Chef. Das ist jedes mal bühnenreif, habe mich selten so amüsiert - und sehenswert ist die alte (analoge) Technik obendrein.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2017)

Ja das stimmt, eine Mühlenführung sollte man unbedingt mitmachen.  
Mühlenführungen:
nach Voranmeldung ( ab 15 Personen)
durch die letzte produzierende historische Wassermühle im Saale- Unstrut - Tal 
(Preis Erw. 6,00 €, Kinder 3,00 €)


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
diese Woche war ich faul, auch hatte das Wetter daran seinen Anteil gehabt.
Aber heute Mittag 12:00 Uhr werde ich mit Harti eine kleine Tour um den Geiseltalsee machen. Vielleicht gesellt sich Erich noch dazu.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> diese Woche war ich faul, auch hatte das Wetter daran seinen Anteil gehabt.
> Aber heute Mittag 12:00 Uhr werde ich mit Harti eine kleine Tour um den Geiseltalsee machen. Vielleicht gesellt sich Erich noch dazu.


Gegen 11:45 angezogen zum Rad und dann das, Regen. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres bei Tourstart, als Regen. Also allen abgesagt und das Rad wieder eingeschlossen. Mal sehen was das Wetter am Sonntagvormittag bringt.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
am Sonntag um 08:30 Uhr Start nach Halle. Besuch einiger Sehenswürdigkeiten, wie z.b. Halle Garagen und Alte Brauerei.
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Netto Gerichtsrain Merseburg.  Hoffentlich kein Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
nachdem es ja gestern nichts geworden ist mit unserer Tour, wegen Regen, traf ich mich heute mit Harti um 09:30 Uhr am Gerichtsrain Netto-Parkplatz zu einer Tour durch das südliche Halle. 
Ich war ein wenig zu früh am Treffpunkt gegenüber dem Hubschrauber, 









aber nachdem ich die B91 überquert hatte, sah ich Harti schon angeradelt kommen. Da sonst keiner mehr gemeldet hatte, starteten wir gleich Richtung Halle Ammendorf. 









Bei Schkopau, in Höhe DOW ist die neue Brücke über die B91 gelegt worden. Unser erstes Zwischenziel war Ammendorf das historische Postamt. Dass nach Jahren des Leerstandes am 14.01.2014 wieder seine Tore öffnete.




Weiter ging es entlang der B91 und auf dem Beerenweg in die Rosengartensiedlung bis zum dortigen Vereinshaus. Hier drehten wir dann wieder um und fuhren wieder zur B91 vor. Auf dem begleitenden Radweg an der B91 ging es weiter bis zur Kreuzung Heinrich-Schütz-Straße. Hier bog ich in die Heinrich-Schütz-Straße in Richtung Westen ab.









_(Autos über Autos, hier findet ein Besucher keinen Parkplatz)_
Unser nächstes Zwischenziel war die Johanneskirche, Kirche des Jahres 2006/07. 




_(Der Bau der Johanneskirche Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts fällt in eine Zeit, in der "Kirchennot"(!) herrschte. Zu groß war das durch die Industrialisierung hervorgerufene Bevölkerungswachstum, als dass die vorhandenen Kirchen für die Kirchgänger ausreichten. Halles Bevölkerung wuchs in dieser Zeit innerhalb von nur zwanzig Jahren auf das Doppelte (1890 ~100.000). Der Bau der Johanneskirche vollzog sich zudem in einem Teil von Halle, der heutigen "Südlichen Innenstadt", mit dem die Stadt erstmals großflächig und planmäßig erweitert wurde. Vorrangig gekennzeichnet durch eine dichte Bebauung und enge Verzahnung von Wohnen und Arbeiten. So lagen Betriebe, wie die Hallesche Maschinenfabrik, die Malzfabrik und die Zuckerraffinerie z.T. in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Kirche. Quelle: Johanneskirche)_
_



_
Beim Ablichten der Kirche auf Datenspeicher musste ich auf der Wiese Slalomlaufen, weil diverse Hunde aller Größen ihre Hinterlassenschaft dort hinterlassen hatten und Frauchen und Herrchen das natürlich nicht entfernt hatten. Von hier ging es in die Pfännerhöhe zur Großgarage Süd. 




_(Die 1927 bis 1929 errichtete Großgarage Süd in Halle (Saale) ist eine fünfgeschossige Hochgarage mit Automobil-Aufzug und drei Schiebebühnen. Sie ist eines der letzten erhaltenen Beispiele dieser Art der maschinisierten Höhengewinnung und Horizontalverschiebung in Europa. Auf vier Garagenetagen, von denen drei per Aufzug erschlossen wurden bot sie Platz für 150-160 Fahrzeuge. Für die notwendige Belichtung der Hochgarage sorgt ein großer Lichthof, in dem die Automobile bis 1992 auf drei Schiebebühnen zu den Garagen transportiert wurden. Das Betriebskonzept war, wie bei vielen Groß- und Hochgaragen der Zwischenkriegszeit, auf ergänzende Serviceleistungen ausgelegt und umfasste Reparatur-, Wasch-, Kurier- und Lotsendienstleistungen sowie eine Tankstelle.)_
Weiter ging es Richtung Saale zu meinem heutigen Ziel die Meisterbräu Brauerei. 









Leider kann man nicht in den Innenhof gelangen, so konnten wir uns das Gebäude nur von außen ansehen. 
_(1931 produzierte man hier 100.000 Hektoliter Bier. Das Unternehmen galt Mitte der dreißiger Jahre als größte Privatbrauerei Deutschlands. Nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg wurde die Freyberg-Brauerei 1947 verstaatlicht. Unter wechselndem Namen braute die Brauerei Halle im Rahmen des VEB Getränkekombinates Halle bis 1990 Bier. Bekannt war die Brauerei vor allem durch ihr "Meisterbräu". Nach der Wende erfolgte die Übernahme durch EKU Kulmbach. Zwar war die Brautätigkeit eingestellt, aber bis 1993 wurde im Betriebsteil Böllberger Weg Bier abgefüllt. Dann war endgültig Schluss.__) _
Ab hier ging es wieder retour über den Böllberger Weg, der Ludwigstraße, 




der Max-Lademannstraße, 




_(Vor dem Erdgasparkstadion fanden wir noch dieses historische Brunnenhaus.)








_
vorbei am Erdgassportpark, der Kantstraße mit der Paul Riebeck Stiftung,









der Elsa Brandstromstraße zum Feldrain in der Rosengartensiedlung und von dort vor zur B91. Ab hier dann zurück bis zur Saalebrücke, davor bogen wir ab und fuhren bis nach Kollenbey weiter. 




_(Kirche Kollenbey, die sogar einen Ofen hat)_
Den Ort verließen wir wieder am östlichen Ausgang und fuhren von dort direkt nach Süden. Überquerten die Luppe und kämpften uns durch den matschigen, schlammigen Weg vor bis zum Deich. 









Hinter dem Deich konnten wir dann auf den festen gut fahrbaren Weg weiter bis Meuschau fahren.




Von dort weiter am Schleusenkanal entlang bis zur Neumarktbrücke, wo wir auf den Saaleradweg trafen und auf diesem zurück Richtung Krankenhaus und hallesche Straße weiter fuhren. Hier war dann Tourende. 




Es war eine geschichtlich interessante Tour durch den Süden Halles gewesen, mit vielen, mir bis heute, unbekannten Sehenswürdigkeiten.


----------



## hallunke (7. Februar 2017)

und wieder bei mir an der Haustür vorbei... habt offenbar Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt, gestern war schon wieder die reinste Waschküche und (wo ich gefahren bin) knietiefer Schlamm. Muss heute erst mal die Kruste abkratzen, anscheinend hat es der Umwerfer nicht überlebt.
Zu den besuchten Örtlichkeiten: Kennst Du das Innere der Großgarage? Ab und zu kann man das ansehen (z.B. Tag der offenen Denkmals u.ä.), ist wirklich hochinteressant.

Udo: wenn Du in diesem Jahr wieder eine Ostrau-Fahrt unternimmst, würde ich mich schon mal (unverbindlich) anmelden, wegen der Betreuung meines Vaters muss ich aber ziemlich auf passende Termine achten... (wir können da auch telefonieren - hast Du meine Nummer?)

vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> .... hast Du meine Nummer?)
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


Habe ich


----------



## Bikermario (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo Udo!
Hast Du dieses Jahr wieder vor nach Ostrau zu den Winterlingen zu fahren? Da würde ich nämlich gerne mitkommen.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2017)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Hast Du dieses Jahr wieder vor nach Ostrau zu den Winterlingen zu fahren? Da würde ich nämlich gerne mitkommen.
> Gruß Mario


Vorhaben habe ich es schon, aber bis zum 21.02. habe ich zurzeit striktes Sportverbot .
Aber wenn das Wetter passt, wäre der 22.02. der früheste Termin, melde mich aber noch einmal.


----------



## hallunke (18. Februar 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...bis zum 21.02. habe ich zurzeit striktes Sportverbot .
> ...


...hört sich ja gefährlich an, drücke Dir die Daumen.
für Ostrau - würde da auch noch der 23.Febr. gehen, am 22. könnte bei mir was dazwischen kommen (allerdings könnte generell z.Z. immer was bei mir dazwischenkommen).
In meinem "Gärtchen" hinterm Haus sind übrigens schon acht Winterlinge zu sehen...
Schönes WE an Euch
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...hört sich ja gefährlich an, drücke Dir die Daumen.
> für Ostrau - würde da auch noch der 23.Febr. gehen, am 22. könnte bei mir was dazwischen kommen (allerdings könnte generell z.Z. immer was bei mir dazwischenkommen).
> In meinem "Gärtchen" hinterm Haus sind übrigens schon acht Winterlinge zu sehen...
> Schönes WE an Euch
> Andreas (hallunke)


Klar doch, es geht auch der 23.02.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo hallunke,
bis Donnerstag ist Regen und dazu sind noch starke Sturmböen angesagt. Da bleibe ich zu Hause. Für Freitag werde ich am Donnerstag eine Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## hallunke (22. Februar 2017)

Hallo Udo,
das mit dem Wetter beobachte ich schon ein paar Tage, ist momentan wirklich nicht so toll. Wenn´s aber der Freitag wird, muss ich passen, da muss ich zur "Oldiebetreuung" nach Naumburg. Viel länger kann man das wahrscheinlich auch nicht verschieben, die Winterlinge blühen ja nicht ewig.
Wie es auch wird, eine schöne Tour wünsche ich Euch...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (22. Februar 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> das mit dem Wetter beobachte ich schon ein paar Tage, ist momentan wirklich nicht so toll. Wenn´s aber der Freitag wird, muss ich passen, da muss ich zur "Oldiebetreuung" nach Naumburg. Viel länger kann man das wahrscheinlich auch nicht verschieben, die Winterlinge blühen ja nicht ewig.
> Wie es auch wird, eine schöne Tour wünsche ich Euch...
> viele Grüße
> Andreas (hallunke)


Oh die blühen noch, am Sonnabend kommt teils Sonne, da werde ich wohl mal hinfahren. Genaues kommt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
am Sonnabend Start 09:00 Uhr zu den Winterlingen nach Ostrau.
Treffpunkt 1 Nettoparkplatz B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain.
Treffpunkt 2 Ammendorf 09:15-09:20 Uhr Abzweig B91 zum Bahnhof Ammendorf.
Vormittaf Wind aus SW, Nachmittaf Wind aus NW, also immer leichten Rückenwind.


----------



## hallunke (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
wird wohl nix bei mir, Sonnabend kriege ich nicht hin.
Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch
vG Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
da es mir wieder besser geht und der Sturm nachgelassen hat, starteten gestern Harti, Bikermario und ich zu den Winterlingen im Schlosspark Ostrau.
Treffpunkt war 09:00 Uhr am Normaparkplatz B91. Als ich kurz vor 09:00 Uhr eintraf, warteten meine beiden Mitfahrer schon auf mich.





So konnte dann auch gleich zur Tour aufgebrochen werden. Es ging auf dem Radweg an der B91 bis nach Ammendorf, dort bogen wir nach Osten ab und folgten der Regensburger Straße nach SO bis zum Abzweig Am Tagebau. Auf den dortigen Radweg ging es bis zum Osendorfer Bootshaus und von dort weiter bis Bruckdorf. Den Ort verließen wir am nördlichen Ortsausgang und folgten der Dürrenberger Straße bis Kanena. Diesen Ort verließen wir ebenfalls nach Norden auf der Wallendorfer Straße und folgten dieser bis Büschdorf Straßenbahnwendeschleife. Ab hier einige Meter nach Osten bis zur Altenburger Straße und auf dieser 









dann nach wieder nach Norden bis zur L167, auf der wir weiter nach Norden bis Stichelsdorf fuhren. 




_(kurze Pause, bis nach Sticheldorf a dem Kopfsteinpflaster weiter ging)_
Am Ortseingang wurden wir großen Laufvögeln beobachtet. 




Wir folgten der L167 weiter, machten einen kleinen Dosenabstecher in den Reidepark und stießen am Ende wieder auf die L167. Am Ende der L167 überquerten wir die B100 und fuhren auf der K2135 weiter nach Norden, durchquerten Braschwitz und Plossnitz und gelangten dann nördlich Plossnitz am Abzweig zur K2134 an. Auf der K2134 ging es weiter nach NW bis zum Thingplatz Oppin.




Dann folgten wir den Rad.- und Wirtschaftsweg nach NO, der uns bis Wurp brachte. Ab hier dann nach Norden weiter bis nach Brachstedt. Auf dem Ostrauer Weg verließen wir Brachstedt wieder nach Norden. Dieser Weg brachte uns hoch auf die dortige höchste Erhebung den Abatassinenberg mit einer Höhe von 45 m. 
























_(während ich noch schnell eine Dose suchte waren Harti und Bikermario auf der Höhe angekommen)_
Da heute die Sonne schien, hatten wir von hier oben einen schönen Rundblick über das Land. Auf dem Weg dann weiter bis zur K2064. 




Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite sah der Weg dermaßen schlammig aus, dass wir uns entschlossen nicht weiter zu fahren, sondern auf der K2064 nach Osten bis in die Ortschaft Rieda zu fahren. Dort stießen wir auf die K2061 und folgten dieser bis Ostrau in den Schlosspark zu den Winterlingen. Der Umweg hatte meine Weg-Zeit-Berechnung um 20 Minuten durcheinandergebracht. 














Nach dem wir die Winterlinge betrachtet hatten verließen wir den Park und das Schloss über die Brück Haupteingang und fuhren zum Einstieg in Thomas-Müntzer-Straße auf dieser dann weiter nach Süden. Nach einigen Metern wurde dann aus der Straße ein aufgewühlter Wirtschaftsweg. 














Es ging immer bergan auf feuchten Untergrund, aber nach wenigen Kilometern der Anstrengung gelangten wir endlich in Kütten an und folgten jetzt wieder den Radweg Richtung Franzosenstein.









Hinter den Franzosenstein noch ein paar Dosen gesucht und dann nichts wie runter zur L50. Heute keine BoWu am Kiosk, sonder gleich weiter zum Saaleufer. Weiter ging es am Riveufer




_(schon ordentlich Wasser in der Saale)_
entlang zur Fontäne, dann über die Steinmühlenbrücke auf die Neuwerk Straße. Weiter ging es auf den Robert.Franz-Ring und den Hallorenring bis zum Glauchaer Platz. Unterquerten dann die Hochstraße und fuhren auf der Glauchaer Straße und den Böllberger Weg bis zut Kaiserslauterer Straße. Auf dieser dann bis zum Kreisel an der Telekom. Jetzt bogen wir nach Röpzig ab und folgten der K2151 bis zum Abzweig Hohenweiden. Hier stießen wir auf den Saaleradweg und folgten ihn weiter über Korbetha bis zum DOW-Haupteingang. Ab hier dann wieder weiter auf den Radweg an der B91 zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour.
Es war heute schon teilweise eine echt anstrengende Tour über gute 82 km. Die feuchten Abschnitte der Wirtschaftsweg schlauchten ordentlich (Harti mit seinen dünnen Straßenprofilreifen hatte es am schwersten) und mir tat nach guten 2 Wochen Radfahrverbot der Hintern ordentlich weh. Ich war heute echt froh, als ich unter der Dusche stand, dass die Tour zu Ende war.
Aber es hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo morgen eine kleine Karnevallsverweigerungstour.
Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr Parkplatz Netto an der B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain
Wendepunkt: so bei Bennstedt


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
gestern war ja wieder mal ein schöner Tag. So traf ich mich mit Harti zu einer kleinen Dosentour Richtung Bennstedt.
Da er sich ja am Sonnabend zu den Winterlingen am meisten von uns anstrengen musste, wegen der sehr, sehr weichen Wirtschaftswege, entschloss ich mich für diese Tour den Asphaltanteil sehr hoch anzusetzen. 
Punkt 09:00 Uhr ging es vom Treffpunkt Kreuzung B91-Gerichtsrain auf dem Radweg an der B91 bis zum Abzweig nach Korbetha. 









_(Saale kurz hinter der ICE-Brücke Korbetha)_
_




(wer diesen Abschnitt nicht kennt bei Rockendorf nicht kennt, sollte hier sehr aufmerksam sein)_
Hier folgten wir der L171 bis nach Schlettau. Dort bogen wir in die Straße „Am Kindergarten“ ab und fuhren dann weiter auf der Salzstraße bis zur neuen L164, überquerten diese und fuhren weiter bis Zscherben. 




_(Blick von der Salzstraße nach Süden Richtung EON-Kraftwerk Schkopau)_
Den Ort verließen wir nördlich auf der Alten Bennstedter Straße.









_(Wir zählten 23 Schwäne die sich über den Raps hermachten)_
Am Anfang altes Kopfsteinpflaster, das aber nach ca. 1 km in einem befestigten Weg über ging. 




_(Blick von der Alten Bennstedter Straße auf die Skyline von HANEU)_
Wir unterquerten dann die BAB 143, fuhren noch ein wenig entlang der BAB143 auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden, bis der Weg an der Eisenbahnlinie Halle-Eisleben zu Ende war und genossen dabei, bei der superklaren Luft, die schöne Fernsicht über das Land.




_(in der Mitte die Kalihalde von Teutschenthal Krügershall)_
Am Ende wieder retour und auf dem Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Westen bis zur Unterführung an der B80 und kamen nördlich der B80 „An der Presse“ wieder an. Am Ende der Straße stießen wir auf die „Alte Hallesche Straße“ und folgten dieser nach Westen bis zur L173. Hier bogen wir nach Süden ab und machten nach 50 Metern eine Pause in der dortigen Fleischerei. 




Die BoWu und der Kaffee schmeckten echt lecker, sehr zu empfehlen. Nach der Stärkung und den Großeinkauf von Harti ging es weiter nach Süden bis Eisdorf und dann auf der Hauptstraße weiter bis Unterteutschental. Auf Höhe der Sparkasse




bogen wir nach Süden ab in die Feldstraße und folgten dieser leicht bergan nach Süden. 




_(Blick auf Oberteutschenthal)_
Am Ende der Straße geht sie dann in einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg über, der uns dann auf ein paar Umwegen wieder zur L173 südlich des DOW Ablegers brachte. Wir folgten jetzt der L173 bis kurz vor dem Bahnübergang der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke Bad Lauchstädt-Schafstädt. Hier bog ich auf einen neuen Betonierten Wirtschaftsweg ab und folgte diesen parallel der Gleise bis zur Windmühlenstraße Bad Lauchstädt. Auf dieser dann nach Süden bis zum Marktplatz. Bad Lauchstädt verließen wir östlich auf der L172 und bogen in Höhe Milzau nach Osten auf den Schwarzeiche-Laucha-Radweg ab. Den folgten wir dann nach Osten, vorbei an der fast fertig sanierten Karbidschlammdeponie 




bis nach Merseburg.
Es war wieder eine schöne vormittägliche Runde über 52 km gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2017)

Hallo,
morgen kleine Tour mit Rückenwind. Start in Bad Sulza um 10:19 Uhr Bahnhof, dann über Bad Kösen, Naumburg, WSF zurück.
Hinfahrt mit Hopperticket um 09:38 Uhr vom Bahnhof Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2017)

Hallo,
heute ging es nach Bad Sulza mit dem ABELIO von Merseburg um 09:38 Uhr. Harti und Erich waren pünktlich am Bahnsteig, ich holte die Hoppertickets und dann rein in den leeren Zug. 




In Leißling stieg Reinhard1 dazu.









Der Bahnhof Großheringen wurde verlassen, wir machten uns fertig zum Austeigen an der nächsten Station. Ich war der Zweite an der Tür, hinter mir standen Harti und Erich mit ihren Rädern. Vor mir stand schon jemand mit seinem Rad und wartete darauf, dass der Zug im Bahnhof hält. Er hielt, die Rampe fuhr aus dem Waggon aus, aber der vor mir stehende schaffte es nicht so richtig die Tür, vor Abfahrt des Zuges, zu öffnen. So rollte der Zug an und wir waren noch im Zug und nicht auf dem Bahnsteig in Bad Sulza. Die nächste Station war Niedertreba, jetzt öffnete der Tourguide die Tür und wir verließen den Zug, um dann gemeinsam zurück nach Bad Sulza zu fahren.









Vom Bahnhof ging es runter zur Ilm und dann auf dem Ilmradweg nach Eberstedt. Der erste Halt war an der sitzenden Oma, die schon Monate dort bei Wind und Wetter ausharrt. Kleine Begrüßung mit gemeinsamen Gruppenfoto 









_(Nun die drei verstanden sich blendend, waren ja gleichaltrig)_
_













_
und weiter ging es auf dem Ilmradweg zum Kurpark Bad Sulza. Weiter an der Ilm bis zum Kiosk an der Ilm in Höhe der ehemaligen Salzsiederei. Jetzt hatten wir mit guten 7 km Umweg unsere echt Thüringer Roster verdient.



















Nach dem wir uns gestärkt hatten folgten wir den Ilmradweg weiter bis Großheringen und fuhren dann auf dem Saaleradweg









_(Die ersten Krokusse im Kurpark Bad Kösen)_
weiter über Bad Kösen bis zum Kloster Schulpforta. Hier musste ich noch schnell eine Dose bergen. Dann wieder zurück zur Saale und auf dem Saaleradweg weiter bis zum Blütengrund. 




_(Die kleine Saale bei Almrich)_





Hier wurde alles abgerissen, es erinnern nur noch die drei Boote an die ehemalige Saale-Unstrut Schiffahrtsgesellschaft mbH.









 Auf dem Radweg dann weiter bis Leißling zur Brücke über die Saale.









Vom Felsenkeller bei Schönburg bis zur Oeblitzschleuse ist der Saaleradweg neu gebaut worden und lässt sich jetzt hervorragend fahren. An der Leißlinger Brücke verabschiedeten wir uns von Reinhard1 und fuhren ohne ihn über Markwerben nach WSF Heuweg. Ab hier dann auf dem Radweg




bis nach Tagewerben und dann an der Ostseite des Großkaynaer Sees bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Es war eine schöne Rückenwindtour bei Sonne und Wolken, die wir in Merseburg ohne Panne nach guten 70 km beendeten. Meinen Mitfahrern ein schönes Wochenende.
Ich werde am Sonntag mit leffith um 08:59 nach Niemberg mit dem Zug starten und dann auf unbekannten Wegen in einem Bogen über Brachstedt und Halle Trotha nach Merseburg zurück rollen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2017)

Hallo,
am heutigen Sonntag verabredete ich mich mit leffith zu einer lockeren Tour von Niemberg Richtung Halle Trotha und von dort zurück nach Merseburg.
Mit dem RE ging es um 08:59 Uhr von Merseburg nach Niemberg. 




Super Verbindung, in 23 Minuten ist man am Bahnhof Niemberg angelangt.
Hier war dann Start zu einer Tour, die mit Dosen gespickt war. 
Vom Bahnhof  fuhren wir auf der Plößnitzer Straße nach Westen bis zum Ortsausgang, hier befindet sich auf der nördlichen Seite der Straße ein alter Steinbruch, den wollten ich mir ansehen.




 Anschließen wieder zurück ca. 150 Meter in den Ort und auf dem Landrain nach Norden abgebogen zur K2136, die in Richtung Brachstedt führt. 




Nördlich des Berges Burgstetten mit seinen 140 m ÜNN bogen wir nach Westen ab, verließen den Asphalt und überquerten eine Wiese nach Westen bis zum dortigen Wäldchen.




Auch hier im Wald befindet sich ein ehemaliger Steinbruch, den wir einen kurzen Besuch abgestattet haben. Mit Spuren von Brombeerranken im Gesicht (bei mir) fuhren  wir am Waldrand weiter nach Westen, immer nördlich vom Flugfeld Oppin.



















_(hier vermeldete leffith einen Fund)_
Südlich von der Ortschaft Wurp bogen wir nach Norden ab, durchquerten die Ortschaft und bogen am nordöstlichen Ortsrand nach NO ab zur K2136. Auf dieser fuhren wir dann nach NW weiter bis zum Weg „An der Trämke“ in Brachstedt. Wir folgten den Weg 




nach Norden bis zur Kirche Brachstedt.




Dann durch die Kirchgasse weiter bis zum Grabhügel von Brachstedt.  









_(Aussicht vom Hügel nach Norden)_









_(Blick nach Süden über Brachstedt)_
Nach der Besichtigung ging es retour bis zur Küttener Straße. Diese folgten wir nach Westen, bis wir auf den Halle-Fuhneradweg trafen. 




_(Der Petersberg war heute klar zu erkennen)_
Jetzt ging es bei schon ordentlichen Gegenwind nach Süden weiter, vorbei an etlichen Geflügelfarmställen bis zum Franzosenstein. Den ließen wir rechts liegen,




wir hatten Hunger und rollten gleich weiter den Hang runter bis zum Kiosk an der Tramhaltestelle-Pfarrstraße.




 Nach der Stärkung ging es sogleich weiter zurück nach Osten bis zur Seebener Straße. Auf dieser dann weiter bis zur Straße „Am Krähenberg“. Am Ende stießen wir auf die Geschwister-Schollstraße und folgten dieser nach SW, bis wir wieder auf die Seebener Straße trafen. Auf Höhe des LUX-Kinos bog ich nach NW ab. 









Ein wenig die Treppen hochgeschoben, dann wieder runter und schon hatten wir das Ufer der Saale erreicht. Am Riveufer dann weiter SW.




Kurz hinter der Rainstraße führt ein Wanderweg in einem Bogen vorbei am Felsspalt am Riveufer wieder zum Riveufer.


 
Wir fuhren dann weiter, vorbei an der Fontäne bis zur Steinmühlenbrücke, wo wir den Mühlgraben überquerten und dann auf der Straße „Neuwerk“ nach Süden weiter fuhren. Weiter ging es dann auf den Robert-Franz-Ring bis zum Hallmarkt.




Wir folgten den Hallorenring bis zum Kreisel Glauchaer Platz und fuhren auf der Glauchaer Straße weiter nach Süden. In Höhe der Meisterbrau Brauerei machten wir noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Saaleufer, um danach weiter in Richtung Böllberger Weg weiter zu fahren. Auf der Kaiserslautener Straße ging es dann bis zum Kreisel in Höhe der Telekom. Ab hier entschieden wir uns weiter über Röpzig zum Saaleradweg zu fahren und auf diesen dann weiter bis Merseburg.
Nach 46 km und 13 geloggte Geocaches, bei herrlicher klarer Luft und sehr guter Fernsicht trafen wir wieder zu Hause ein.
Es war eine schöne lockere Tour.
Mal sehen, wie das Wetter in der kommenden Woche wird. Vielleicht geht es dann in Richtung Eisleben Hühneburg und Katrinenholz bei Wimmelburg, auch eine interessante Gegend.


----------



## leffith (6. März 2017)

War eine schöne Tour bei ordentlichen Wetter. Mein Dank gilt dem Guide für gute Führung und E-Bike-Windschatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2017)

Hallo,
der Wetterbericht hatte gestern für heute eigentlich gutes Radwetter vorhergesagt. Und als ich heute Morgen aus dem Fenster schaute, war es auch so. Also fuhr ich mit der DB um 07:59 Uhr von Merseburg bis Halle und startete meine Tour am Hauptbahnhof. Auf der Magdeburger Straße ging es bis zur Paracelsiusstraße und auf dieser weiter an der B6 bis zur B100, wo die L141 beginnt. Auf dieser dann bis zum Abzweig Landrain weiter. Ich folgte den Landrain und der Glaimstraße bis zum Waldgebiet Goldberg. Hier gibt es schöne Trails, hoch und runter durch das Waldgebiet. 




In Höhe des ehemaligen KZ-Außenlagers bog ich wieder nach NO ab und stieß dann auf die Goldbergstraße. Diese folgte ich bis zum Teich in Motzlich. 




Ab hier dann zurück nach Westen zum Mühlrain, der mich bis zur Gartenanlage Sanssoisi brachte. Hier bog ich wieder nach Westen ab und bog „An der Frohen Zukunft“ ab. Ich folgte dieser Straße bis zum Wickertweg, bog hier in den Weg nach Westen ab und bog dann scharf nach Norden in einen Wanderweg ab, 




den ich bis zur Zöberitzer Straße folgte. Hier dann wieder nach Westen bis zur L141 weiter und auf dieser dann weiter bis nach Tornau. Durch den Ort weiter, bis ich wieder auf die L141 stieß. Ich folgte dann der L141 weiter nach Norden bis zum Ortseingang Oppin. Am Landmarkt Pegasus bog ich nach Westen ab, überquerte die BAB 14 und fuhr an Geflügelställen vorbei bis zum Halle-Fuhneradweg. Auf diesen dann nach Norden weiter bis in Höhe der Tönsmeier Kunststoffsortierung, überquerte dann die K2134 und fuhr weiter bis zu den dortigen Wasserbehältern. Auf dem Weg südlich der Behälter ging es weiter nach SW,









bis ich wieder auf die K2134 stieß. Auf dieser dann 370m nach Osten. In einer Linkskurve geht ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden ab, den ich dann folgte.




Am Ende stieß ich auf den Maschwitzer Weg und folgte diesen nach SO bis zur Geflügelfarm. Dort stieß ich auch wieder auf den Halle-Fuhneradweg und folgte diesen bis zum Abzweig nach Gutenberg. Nach ca. 224m verließ ich den asphaltierten Weg, der nach Gutenberg führt, bog ab auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der nach Westen führt ab










_(Blick über Seeben)



_
und gelangte so zur Straße der Einheit. Ich folgte den Verlauf der Straße nach Norden, der dann in einen Wirtschaftsweg über ging bis zu einem Feldrand. Da ich dort Spuren sah, folgte ich diesen weiter nach Westen, bis ich vor einem langen Steilhang stand und feststellte hier geht nichts mehr.




Also wieder retour bis zum Wirtschaftsweg und dann auf diesen weiter nach Norden bis Gutenberg. Den Ort verließ ich auf der K2134 nach Westen vorbei am Tonloch. Am Ende stieß ich auf die L145 und folgte dieser bis zum BoWu-Kiosk. Die 70 cent BoWu gibt es nicht mehr, kostet jetzt 1,20 €. 
Nach der Stärkung dann auf den kürzesten Weg (Reilstraße-Bernburger Straße-Geiststraße-Grosse Ulrichstraße-Brüderstraße-Rathausstraße-Straße der Opfer des Faschismus zur Magdeburger Straße. Jetzt war ich schon fast wieder am Bahnhof. Über den Thüringer Bahnhof ging es dann zurück zur B91 und auf dem Radweg an der B91 zurück bis Merseburg. 
Fazit: Wetter hat gepasst, neue Ecken kennengelernt, wo es echt Spaß gemacht hat, dort entlang zufahren. 
Viele Geocaches gefunden, 22 an der Zahl und das war mein schönster am heutige Tag.




Der Wind zurück nach Merseburg war heute aber schon echt heftig gewesen.
Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter in dieser Woche noch so entwickelt, dann könnte es noch eine Tour geben.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pmuvcirjpazuocea


----------



## leffith (8. März 2017)

Na da hat sich aber einer Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2017)

Hallo,
morgen Südwind und Sonne, da werden wir um 08:58 Uhr mit Hopperticket nach Zeitz fahren und dort um 09:57 Uhr zur Rücktour nach Merseburg auf dem Elsterradweg starten. Wenn also jemand mit möchte sollte er um 08:45 Uhr am Bahnsteig in Merseburg oder um 09:10 Uhr am Bahnsteig der Burgenlandbahn in Weißenfels sein .


----------



## Udo1 (11. März 2017)

Hallo,
heute ging es nach Zeitz. Mit der DB von Merseburg über WSF nach Zeitz und Hopperticket um 08:59 Uhr ab Merseburg.
Ab Merseburg war mit dabei, Harti und Bikermario. 




In WSF stiegen dann noch Reinhard1 und hupsi dazu.




 In Zeitz fuhr der Zug um 09:50 Uhr in den Bahnhof ein, so konnten wir pünktlich ab 10:55 Uhr vom Bahnhofsvorplatz starten.




Wir folgten den Elsterradweg durch die Elsterauen nach Norden. 









Ich bin diese Strecke vor ca. 4 Jahren gefahren und stellte positiv fest, dass der Weg neu gestaltet wurde. Wir fuhren am Baumwipfel Pfad in Zangenberg entlang




und überquerten die Weiße Elster erstmalig südlich Bornitz. Auf dem rechten Ufer ging es weiter nach Osten









auf dem Radweg durch die Auenlandschaft bis zum Fahrrad-Stopp Goblitz. 














_(Der Weg führte uns an uralten Eichen und Kopfweiden vorbei)_
Hier bogen wir 90° nach Norden ab und überquerten südlich Draschwitz wieder die Weiße Elster. Auf dem linken Ufer ging es dann weiter auf dem Radweg bis Predel. Hier merkten wir, dass wir im Burgenlandkreis unterwegs waren. 




Die dicken Rauchschwaden vom Abbrennen der Gartenabfälle sah und roch man Hunderte Meter weit. Unterhalb des Hochufers fuhren wir weiter bis Profen. Auf dem Radweg nördlich Profen bogen wir dann nach Osten ab 




und näherten uns wieder der Weißen Elster. Am dortigen Rastplatz wurde ein kurzer Halt eingelegt, bevor wir den gut ausgeschilderten Radweg weiter folgten.




Wir überquerten den Fluss nach Osten, fuhren am Wildgehege Gatzen vorbei und bogen dann NW Gatzen auf die dortige Nebenstraße nach Norden ab. Auf dieser fuhren wir bis zur B2 weiter. Überquerten die B2 bei Trautzschen und folgten den dortigen Ortsstraßen durch die Orte Tannewitz, Elstertrebnitz, Eulau bis zum Wasserturm Pegau bei km 22,2.









Hier ein kurzer Besichtigungshalt, dann ging es weiter zum Schwanenteich. Ab hier folgten wir einen Weg „Am Schwanenteich“ 




nach Osten bis zum Weldesrodaer Weg, der uns weiter nach Norden führte. So gelangten wir zum Ostrand von Weideroda. 




_(Sendemast südlich Wiederau
UKW Sendemast für MDR, Deutschlandfunk, Radio PSR, SAW, MDR Sachsen-Anhalt und Hitradio-RTL Sachsen)_
Wir folgten den Radweg weiter bis zur Brücke über der Weißen Elster östlich Kleindalzig bei km 29.




Der Weiterfahrt auf dem Radweg, wurde uns von einer großen Baustelle verwehrt, so entschloss ich mich hier abzubiegen und über Kleindalzig bis nach Großdalzig weiter zufahren. In Großdalzig bog ich auf die K7956 nach Norden hin ab und gelangte so Zitzschen an. Auf der dortigen K7957 ging es weiter nach Westen bis Loben, wo ich dann nach NW abbog. Diese Straße brachte uns zur Bushaltestelle in Hohenlohe, hier dann Mittagspause mit Rucksackverpflegung.









Danach weiter auf den dortig ausgeschilderten Radweg nach NW weiter bis Eisdorf. 









_(Der Elsterfloßgraben in Hohenlohe)_
Hier trafen wir auf die S75 und folgten dieser bis Kleingörschen. Hier bog ich auf einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden ab




der uns zur Brücke über die BAB 38 brachte. Nach der Autobahn rollten wir in Meuschen ein und folgten am nördlichen Ortsausgang den Radweg nach Lützen. Hier verabschiedete sich dann Reinhard 1 und hupsi, die ihren Weg nach Weißenfels fortsetzten. Wir drei fuhren weiter durch Lützen in Richtung NW weiter zur L184. Auf der dann weiter bis zum Abzweig Wüsteneutzsch, hier verließ uns Bikermario in Richtung Leuna. Harti und ich folgten ab hier einen Wirtschaftsweg, der uns über Friedensdorf zum Radweg an der B181 brachte. Auf diesen Radweg fuhren wir dann nach Westen bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Ich war heute mit dem Stromer unterwegs, bin aber mit 100% Akkuladung wieder an Merseburg angekommen. Durch Rückenwind kein Strom verbraucht. Pannen gab es auch keine. Es war eine wieder einmal schöne Tour durch die Auen der Weißen Elster mit vielen neuen Eindrücken und sehr netten Mitfahrern.
So und nächste Woche geht es nach Könnern mit Zug und dann zurück. 
Strecke hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=kebxvxihveyyncjg&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2017)

Hallo,
den heutigen schönen kühlen Morgen nutzten wir zu einer Fahrt, mit 4 Rädern und Motor, ins Leinewehtal zu den Märzenbechern.
Das Leinewehtal befindet sich wenige 100 Meter südlich der Ortschaft Goldschau und ist noch sehenswerter als das Märzenbechertal im Ziegelrodaer Forst.



Das Tal zieht sich entlang des Leinewehbaches nach Süden am Waldrand entlang.











Es war eine schöne frühmorgendliche Wanderung, ohne dass wir schon von den Besuchern überrannt wurden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. März 2017)

Wir beneiden euch... klasse Touren [emoji106]  

...wenn plötzlich der Hungerast zuschlägt [emoji23] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...an der Saale kurz vor dem Campingplatz Bad Kösen nach der hölzernen Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wir beneiden euch... klasse Touren [emoji106]
> 
> ...wenn plötzlich der Hungerast zuschlägt [emoji23]
> 
> ...


Hat es wenigstens geschmeckt?
Seid zufrieden, dass ihr noch nicht unser Alter habt. Da zwickt und zwagt es schon ganz ordentlich am Morgen beim Aufstehen.
Euch eine schöne Woche. Die Rentner bereiten die nächste Tour vor.


----------



## Udo1 (13. März 2017)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja heute frühzeitig nach Halle aufbrechen und dort eine kleine Dosensuche mit Bike quer durch Halle machen. Als meine noch müden Augen, die durch den rasselnden Wecker, schlagartig geöffnet wurden, zum Fenster schauten und die Frontscheibe meines Autos, die mit einer Eisschicht überzogen war, entschloss ich mich lieber wieder unter die warme Decke zu kriechen und meine Tour auf den Nachmittag zu verschieben.
Bei einem Besuch, so gegen 10:30 Uhr, in meiner Fahrradwerkstatt, traf ich leffith und machte ihn den Vorschlag doch gemeinsam um 12:19 Uhr mit dem Zug nach Halle zu reisen und dort eine gemeinsame Stadtrundfahrt zu machen. Er war einverstanden und so fuhren wir zum abgemachten Zeitpunkt nach Halle. Vom Bahnhof führte unsere Tour als erstes zu Sehenswürdigkeit Londoner Telefonhäuschen in der Nähe vom Cafe Feez. Weiter ging es zum Leipziger Turm, dann unterhalb des Stadtgottesackers







weiter zur Ostseite der Hauptpost. Von hier ein kleiner Abstecher zum Stadtbad und danach zum Opernhaus.



Die nächste Station war dann der Chamäleonbrunnen an der Geiststraße 12. Von hier fuhren wir dann weiter nach Norden, am Zoo vorbei bis zur Carl-Robert-Straße. Auf dieser weiter nach Osten bis zum Rand des Galgenberges. Hier drehte ich dann nach Westen ab und fuhr zur Geschwister-Schollstraße weiter, dort schauten wir uns die Sportanlagen des Vfl-Halle an und fuhren anschließend zurück zur Railstraße und folgten deren Verlauf nach Süden. Am Abzweig Kurallee bog ich ab und steuerte den Tatort aus dem Film Zorn an, das ehemalige Wittekind Solbad an.



_(wobei diese Villa nicht das ehemalige Solbad ist, dass befindet sich genau hinter mir)_



Ab hier ging es durch Reichhardts Garten zur St. Bartholomäus- Kirche. Die wurde umrundet und dann ging es auf den Advokatenweg weiter nach Süden. Wir passierten die Ostseite des Landesmuseums für Ur.- und Frühgeschichte,







weiter dann am Diakoniewerk Halle vorbei, Burg Giebichenstein bis zu den Steinkugeln am Domplatz.







Dann weiter am Hallmarkt vorbei zur Glauchaer Straße. Im schwarzen Netto am Böllberger Weg beim dortigen Bäcker Kaffee und Kuchen, bevor wir Halle nach Süden hin wieder verließen.



Über Röpzig und Holleben ging es wieder nach Merseburg zurück.
Es war eine interessante Tour durch Halle mit vielen Sehenswürdigkeiten die ich noch nicht kannte.


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2017)

Hallo,
morgen geht es ab 09:19 Uhr von Merseburg per DB nach Könnern und von dort auf noch nicht näher festgelegter Strecke zurück nach Merseburg. Ich muss mich nach der Reifengröße meiner, bis jetzt, beiden Mitfahrer richten .


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2017)

Hallo,
heute wollten wir eigentlich in Könnern zu einer Cachertour starten, da aber der Zug in Merseburg um 09:19 Uhr ausgefallen ist, haben wir schnell umdisponiert und sind um 08:59 Uhr mit DB nach Stumsdorf gefahren.




_(warten auf den Zug, es kamen aber leider nur Güterzüge)_
Da brauchten wir wenigstens in Halle nicht umsteigen und der Schaffner an Bord hatte unsere Hoppertickets, die eigentlich nach Könnern ausgestellt waren, anstandslos entwertet, war ja alles in Hopperticket Entfernung. So was ich nenne Service, danke an den netten Schaffner.
In Stumsdorf trafen wir dann um 10:29 Uhr ein 




_( sieht noch echt trostlos aus der Hauptbahnhof Stumsdorf)_
_








_
und begaben uns sogleich auf die Strecke in Richtung Rieda. Harti hatte seine schmalen Reifen, Erich dagegen heute wieder mit MTB, so wählte ich eine für Harti gut fahrbare Strecke aus für die Rücktour nach Merseburg.




Über Siegelsdorf ging es nach Schrenz zum dortigen Sportplatz am Generalsteich. Hier ließ ich meine beiden Mitfahrer für wenige Minuten allein und umrundete zu Fuß, über die Riede springend, den Generalsteich. Danach ging es wieder zur L141, auf der wir bis nach Brachstedt zum Abzweig auf die Straße „Steinberg“ fuhren. Die Straße dann nach Osten bis zum Ende am Grabhügel, mit Besichtigung und genießen der Aussicht Richtung Rieda. 










Von hier dann zurück in die Ortschaft und auf der K2113 nach Süden bis nach Wurp. Hier bog ich ab nach SW, es ging vorbei am Westrand vom Oppiner Flugplatz bei Gegenwind bis nach Oppin. 




Wir folgten ab Oppin den Oppiner Weg weiter nach SW bis in die Ortschaft Obermaschwitz. Hier bog ich aug die K2114 ab und fuhr in Richtung Westen, dabei wurde die BAB 14 unterquert, bis wir wieder auf die L141 stießen. Jetzt folgte wir der L141 weiter nach Süden, vorbei an der Ortschaft Tornau bis zur Südseite des Gertraudenfriedhofes in Halle. Auf der Südseite dann nach Westen, vorbei am Galgenberg bis zur Carl-Robert-Straße. Auf dieser weiter nach Westen entlang der Eichendorfstraße, Grosse Brunnenstraße, zur Kröllwitzer Brücke. Dann auf dem linken Saaleufer 














_(wo wir auch Tiere sahen, die sich sonnten, aber nicht hierher gehören)_
und am linken Ufer flussaufwärts bis zum Abzweig zur Peißnitzinsel. 




Wir passierten die Gleise des Peißnitz Expresses und fuhren weiter vor bis Mannsfelder Strasse. Kurz vor der Elisabethsaale holte uns ein MTB-Fahrer ein, der sich als „hallunke“ entpuppte.




Er hatte heute früh kurzfristig entschieden mit uns, ab Halle nach Könnern, zu fahren und uns dann nach Halle zu begleiten. Als er uns am Bahnhof Halle nicht sah, stieg er schnell in den HEX ein und fuhr solo nach Könnern, um dann leider allein zurückzufahren. So fuhren wir zumindest noch ein paar 100 Meter gemeinsam auf dem Hafenbahnradweg weiter bis zum Böllberger Weg. Dort verabschiedete er sich von uns, wir drei fuhren weiter bis zur Saalebrücke bei Röpzig. Am dortigen Imbiss der ansässigen Metzgerei eine kurze Kaffeepause, bevor wir uns weiter auf die letzten Kilometer nach Merseburg machten. Wir durchquerten Hohenweiden und Rattmannsdorf, fuhren dann auf der L171 entlang der Saale 




weiter bis zum westlichen Ortseingang von Korbetha. Durchquerten dann den Ort 









und gelangten zum Radweg an der B91, den wir bis zum Abzweig Knapendorfer Weg folgten. Hier dann Tourende nach 43 km, bei Sonne und auf wenigen Abschnitten starken Wind von vorn. Die alternative Tour hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es eigentlich nicht so geplant war. Aber Könnern-Merseburg wird nachgeholt. Meinen Mitfahrern wünsche ich eine schöne Woche bis nächste Woche, zur vielleicht wieder einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## hallunke (15. März 2017)

Tja, nun es war schon eine echt herrliche Tour (auch trotz der kleinen Panne).
Heute morgen las ich von Udos heutiger Planung.
Optimal, da brauchte ich nur in Halle in den richtigen Zug zusteigen, dann könnte ich mich anschließen...
Gedacht - getan.
Doch im Zug saß niemand! Die Fahrplanauskunft im Handy sagte aber plötzlich etwas von 61min Verspätung für den Merseburger Zubringerzug! Da war ich nun alleine in Könnern und hatte mich auch nicht weiter auf die Strecke vorbereitet.
Also wurde es eine Fahrt aus dem Bauch heraus, immerhin konnte ich an mehreren Stellen feststellen, wie weit die Bauarbeiten am Saaleradweg inzwischen sind. Und es war Zeit, sich mal paar Sachen links und rechts des Weges anzusehen.

Z.B. die Schlackenhalde in Rothenburg, letztes sichtbares Zeugnis der Kupferverhüttung im Ort. Von oben hat man einen schönen Blick auf die Saale mit dem Wehr und der Schleuse.









Weiter des Wegs plötzlich ein Schild "Sprungschanze" ?!? Da muss ich bisher immer achtlos vorbei geradelt sein, auch das wollte ich jetzt mal sehen. Und wahrhaftig steht da eine richtige Sprungschanzenanlage - hätte ich in unserer Gegend nie vermutet. Fragt sich nur, wie sie es mit dem Schnee machen?






Dann wäre da natürlich die sogenannte "Weiße Wand" in Dobis (eine geologische Besonderheit, deren sichtbare Gesteinsschichten mehr als 100 Mio. Jahre Erdgeschichte widerspiegeln) und schließlich die Templerkapelle in Mücheln bei Wettin.

So und nun: ca. 3 km vor meiner Haustür denke ich bei mir: "die drei da vorne kennst Du doch..." Es waren Udo und seine zwei Radkollegen.





So war am die Gruppe am Ende ja sogar noch vollständig und zu guter letzt hat Udo in der Nähe vom Sportparadies nun endlich ein Geocache gefunden, dass ihm schon seit gefühlt zwei Jahren immer wieder durch die Lappen ging (der spärlichen Vegetation sei dank)
Schönes Wetter, schöne Tour, bis zum nächsten Mal also
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (16. März 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> ... Weiter des Wegs plötzlich ein Schild "Sprungschanze" ?!? Da muss ich bisher immer achtlos vorbei geradelt sein, auch das wollte ich jetzt mal sehen. Und wahrhaftig steht da eine richtige Sprungschanzenanlage - hätte ich in unserer Gegend nie vermutet. Fragt sich nur, wie sie es mit dem Schnee machen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf den Schanzen im Nussgrund hat immerhin ein aktueller Olympiasieger das Skispringen erlernt. Der Schnee ist nur für´s Fernsehen wichtig . Dem Skispringer genügen die Matten vollkommen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. März 2017)

Siehe auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-b...us-sachsen-anhalt.503676/page-21#post-8481310

Beitrag #519


----------



## hallunke (16. März 2017)

Hm, hätte ich zur Not auch mal von selber drauf kommen können, "Andreas Wank Schanze" steht ja sogar groß und deutlich auf der linken (von unten gesehen) Schanze dran. Da ich es aber nicht so mit Skispringen habe...
Wieder was dazugelernt - danke
Und viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2017)

Hallo,
heute sollte es eigentlich mit Reinhard1 zu den Märzenbechern in das Leinewehtal bei Goldschau gehen. Aber wir gesagt sollte.
Wir telefonierten gestern Abend noch, da informierte er mich, dass es am Freitag regnen würde, sagte der Wetterbericht. Ich hielt nichts vom Regen und war mir sicher es scheint zumindest teilweise am Vormittag die Sonne. So wurde die Tour abgesagt und ich startete heute um 08:00 Uhr allein zu einer Hallerundreise. Nun, ja wer mit mir mitfährt, hat immer gutes Wetter. So fuhr ich entlang der B91 bis Schkopau und bog dort nach Korbetha hin ab. Weiter durch Hohenweiden 





_(Die Sonne war schon auf dem Weg aus der Wolkendecke hervorzukommen)_




_(gepflügt wird ja kaum noch, aber der Traktor hatte schon mal die Ketten aufgezogen)









(oben am Hang befinden sich noch die alten Schützengräben der Roten Armee, war ja mal Übungsgelände)_
und von dort auf dem Radweg neben der K2151 über Röpzig und der Saalebrücke hoch zum Gebäudekomplex der Telekom. Ab hier dann weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis zu Straße “Vor dem Hamstertor“. Auf dieser und der Kantstraße, vorbei am Erdgassportpark, zur Beesener Straße. 




Auf dieser dann nach Norden weiter bis zur Otto-Kilian-Straße hier dann nach Osten bis zur Liebenauer Straße. Dann weiter nach Norden über den Johannesplatz zur Großgarage Süd. Leider konnte ich heute auch nicht diese Garage besichtigen, so muss ich wohl bis zum Tag des offenen Denkmals warten. Also fuhr ich weiter zum Rannischen Platz und folgte einer Tram bis zur A*******ampel. Schnell rüber auf die Nordseite des Frankeplatzes und weiter nach Westen. Hier bog ich dann auf den Hallorenring ab und folgte ihn bis zum Abzweig Domstraße. Die Domstraße hoch zum Domplatz und dort die Riesenkalzitsphärite besichtigt.


 
Die sind leider noch abgedeckt, haben aber einen Durchmesser von 1,5 m und sind ca. 47 Millionen Jahre alt. Gefunden wurden sie 1955 im Tagebau Mücheln. Jetzt weiter nach Norden auf die Große Wallstraße bis zum Laurentius Friedhof. Ab hier nach Osten und auf der Breiten Straße, vorbei am Stolperstein am Silberberg bis zur Geiststraße mit Chamäleonbrunnen. 




Auf dieser weiter nach Norden bis nördlich der Thaliawiese. In einem Bogen nach Osten in die Heinrich-und-Thomas-Mann-Straße und auf dieser dann in einem Bogen zur Südseite Gutchenparks. Die Emil-Abderhalden-Straße führte mich geradewegs zum ehemaligen Bauernclub, wo sich nach 42 Jahren die Türen geschlossen hatten. Dann ging es weiter nach NW in die Lessingstraße und auf dieser dann zum Wasserturm. Den umrundete ich einmal und fuhr auf der Humboldstraße zur Pauluskirche weiter. Auf der Maxim-Gorki-Straße ging es zur Schopenhauerstraße und der Bockstraße zur Stephanuskirche, die wohl nicht mehr genutzt wird. Nach Norden ging es dann über den Rosa-Luxenburg-Platz bis Reichhardtsgarten. 




Der wurde durchquert und ich folgte dann der Wittekindstraße nach NO bis zu den Gartenträumen, 




die einmal zwischen Zoo und ehemaligen Wittekindbad entstehen sollen. Zurück auf der Wittekindstraße bis in Höhe Stahlrad, RR war leider noch nicht in der Werkstatt so bin ich gleich weiter auf der Seebener Straße bis zur Kröllwitzer Brücke. Auf dem linken Ufer der Saale dann bis zur Kröllwitzer Höhle. 




Hier bog ich kurz nach Norden ab zum „Unteren Teich“, wo der Lurch des Jahres 2007 laicht.




 Dann wieder zurück, durch die Ernst-Grube-Straße und auf dem Radweg an der Heideallee zur Pferderennbahn. Dann ging es vorbei an der Kiesgrube Saaleaue bis zum neuen Damm. 




_(Die Ufer sind total verdreckt, wohl von den Anglern und anderen Mitbürgern die ihren Dreck gerne in der Natur zurück lassen)_






Auf dem asphaltierten Weg gelangte ich dann zur L163 in Angersdorf. Auf dieser weiter Richtung Süden über Holleben und Korbetha zurück nach Merseburg.




_(In Hohenweiden schauten mich diese zwei neugierig an)_
Es war wieder eine schöne Halle Stadtrundfahrt, eigentlich könnte ich langsam als Guide für Besichtigungstouren mit dem Bike durch Halle einsteigen.
Das Wetter war super. Sonne, Wolken im Mix und kein Regen in Sicht, was will man mehr.


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2017)

Hallo,
am 26.03. startet die WP-Abschlusstour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER in Querfurt. Kleine Rundfahrt durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (20. März 2017)

Hallo Udo!
Ist die Tour ins Leinewehtal ganz ins Regenwasser gefallen oder hast Du vor diese Woche doch noch hin zu fahren. Ich würde dann nämlich auch mitkommen wollen.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2017)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Ist die Tour ins Leinewehtal ganz ins Regenwasser gefallen oder hast Du vor diese Woche doch noch hin zu fahren. Ich würde dann nämlich auch mitkommen wollen.
> Gruß Mario


Die Tour ins Leinewehtal ist abgesetzt, dafür geht es morgen ins Märzenbechertal-Ziegelrodaer Forst.
Abfahrt mit Burgenlandbahn nach Querfurt ist noch offen.
Entweder um 07:23 Uhr ab Mersebug, oder um 09:05 Uhr ab Merseburg, muss noch abwarten ab wann Harti kann.


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Die Tour ins Leinewehtal ist abgesetzt, dafür geht es morgen ins Märzenbechertal-Ziegelrodaer Forst.
> Abfahrt mit Burgenlandbahn nach Querfurt ist noch offen.
> Entweder um 07:23 Uhr ab Mersebug, oder um 09:05 Uhr ab Merseburg, muss noch abwarten ab wann Harti kann.


*Abfahrt 09:05 Uhr*


----------



## hallunke (21. März 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 26.03. startet die WP-Abschlusstour




Könnte was werden...
Falls ich es schaffe teilzunehmen, wo, wann sind die Treffpunkte bzw. Abfahrten?
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (21. März 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Könnte was werden...
> Falls ich es schaffe teilzunehmen, wo, wann sind die Treffpunkte bzw. Abfahrten?
> viele Grüße
> Andreas (hallunke)


9:05 Uhr ab Bahnsteig 4 Merseburg. Start 09:46 Uhr am Bahnhof Querfurt.


----------



## hallunke (21. März 2017)

danke, 9:05 Bhf. Merseburg sollte ich schaffen.
Bis Sonntag also


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2017)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag unternahm ich mit Harti eine kleine lockere Radtour durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst, Erkundung für die WP-Abschlusstour.




Punkt 09:05 Uhr setzten wir uns mit der Burgenlandbahn von Merseburg nach Querfurt in Bewegung.
Der Zug traf auch pünktlich ein und wir konnten nach dem Finden der Satelliten um 09:50 Uhr starten. 
Vom Bahnhof ging es die Innenstadt zum Radweg unterhalb der Burg Querfurt.










Es ging vorbei am Schwimmbad und dem dortigen Teich bis zum Einstieg in den Querneradweg, der uns vorbei am städtischen Weinberg bis nach Lodersleben zum Schlosspark an der Querne führte. 




_(Das Rückhaltebecken für die Querne wird hier gebaut)_








































Wir folgten den Großen Rundwanderweg Lodersleben-Sandtal und dann den Wanderweg Winkel-Landgrafroda durch das Sandtal. 



















Wir passierten das Naturdenkmal Zwillingseichen und folgten den Wanderweg gelber Punkt weiter nach Westen. Auf der Höhe, kurz vor Landgrafroda, wurde der Weg durch die Kriegsbirken führt doch etwas schlammig. 














Aber was soll es, hier mussten wir durch und Harti mit seinen schmalen Slicks folgte mir, ohne zu murren. An zwei Abschnitten ging dann gar nichts mehr, da mussten wir eben mal ein Stück schieben. Am Ende bogen wir dann in das Märzenbechertal, das in voller Blüte stand, ab und durchquerten es bis zum Ende. 
























Die Abfahrt war wenigstens eine kleine Entschädigung für das schlammige Stück. Am Sonntag zur Abschlusstour werde ich diesen Streckenabschnitt umgehen. Wir verließen das Tal und überquerten am Talausgang die Landesgrenze zu Thüringen. 














_(Im Hintergrund das Kyffhäuserdenkmal)_





Weiter ging es zum Vorwerk Schönewerda (Günthershof) und von dort runter zur L1172. Wir folgten der L1172 nach Osten berghoch in Richtung Ziegelrodaer Forst. Bei km 21,2 verließen wir die L1172 und bogen auf einen Waldweg am Rand des Forstes nach SO ab.
Hier die Strecke: 
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=vggvohhgjoemxmpi&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2017)

*Tourbericht Teil 2, wegen der 3000 Zeichen *
Der Weg führte uns an einem Steinbruch vorbei zur zum ehemaligen Schacht Drei Linden. 



















_(Dieses Haus am Steinbruch dürfte für Geocacher interessant sein)_
Ich folgte den Steinbruchweg nach SW und stieß nach wenigen 100 Metern auf die Spengler Allee, der folgte ich weiter nach SO bis zur L217. Hier änderte ich meine Strecke und folgte der L217 bis hoch nach Ziegelroda. Wir durchquerten den Ort nach Osten auf der L172 bis zum Parkplatz Hermannseck. Ab hier wichen wir auf den Straßenbegleitenden Radweg aus





und folgten seinen Verlauf bis Querfurt-Nebraer Tor. Hier machten wir einen kleinen Abstecher zum Parkplatz des Opelhauses im Gewerbegebiet im Süden von Querfurt. Hier dann beim dortigen Metzgerwagen wurden die Packtaschen und der Rucksack mit diversen Würsten vollgepackt.




Im Anschluss ging es wieder zurück zum Nebraer Tor, dann weiter in die Innenstadt zum Bäcker an der Querne, hier orderten wir dann ordentlich Kaffee und Kuchen, hat lecker geschmeckt.









Nach der kleinen Stärkung dann schnell zum Bahnhof, wo der Zug schon wartete. 




Und mit dem Zug dann pünktlich ab Querfurt um 14:08 Uhr nach Merseburg zurück.









_(Das ist die Brücke, von aus vor wenigen tagen eine Liege vor die Bahn geworfen wurde)_





_(Der Geiseltalsee mit Marina Mücheln)_
Hier dann Tourende nach guten 42 km und einigen Höhenmetern. 
Es war eine schöne Tour bei Sonne, wo alles dabei war, was es so an Wegen gibt.
Hier die Strecke: 
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=vggvohhgjoemxmpi&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> danke, 9:05 Bhf. Merseburg sollte ich schaffen.
> Bis Sonntag also


Falls du mit dem Zug bis Merseburg anreisen willst, der fährt ab Sonntag bis Monat Mai nur von Halle über Ammendorf und Bunawerke direkt bis Merseburg.
Abfahrt Halle 08:10 Uhr; Ankunft in Merseburg 08:51 Uhr
Ach ja Zeitumstellung beachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (25. März 2017)

Zeitumstellung ist mir heute schon aufgefallen. 
+ ich werde wohl per Rad nach Merseburg anreisen - es heißt ja schließlich Winterpokal...


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Zeitumstellung ist mir heute schon aufgefallen.
> + ich werde wohl per Rad nach Merseburg anreisen - es heißt ja schließlich Winterpokal...


Ja so heißt es morgen noch


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2017)

Hallo,
ja heute war es soweit, der letzte Tag im Winterpokal. So trafen sich um 09:05 Uhr am Bahnsteig 4 in Merseburg leffith, hallunke aus Halle und ich zu unserer WP-Abschlusstour.




_(Ticketsuche)_
Mit dem Zug ging es nach Querfurt, in Beuna stieg Reinhard1 noch dazu. 




Pünktlich fuhr der Zug in Querfurt im Bahnhof ein, somit konnten wir unverzüglich starten. 









(noch eine kleine Ehrenrunde durch den Kreisel, bevor ich abbog)




Wir verließen Querfurt auf den Querneradweg in Richtung Lodersleben, der Weg verläuft neben den stillgelegten Gleis Querfurt-Kaserne Allstedt.









Ab Lodersleben folgten wir den Lauf der Querne und machten am Erlenborn einen ersten Besichtigungshalt. 














Danach folgten wir der Querne weiter bachaufwärts zum Roten Born.














Weiter ging es bis zum Abzweig in das Sandtal, hier folgten wir den Sandtalweg bis zur Zwillingseiche, wegen dem Gruppenfoto.




Danach weiter auf dem Weg leicht hügelaufwärts bis zum Landgrafrodaer Weg und auf diesem nach Norden, zwecks Umgehung des verschlammten Abschnittes durch die Kriegsbirken. Links von uns tauchte Sandtalsteich auf, 




hinter seinem Nordende bogen wir nach NW ab und gelangten zum Rand der Landebahn Allstedt. 














Auf der alten Platzrandstraße des ehemaligen sowjetischen Flugplatzes ging es weiter nach SW bis zum Abzweig Salzstraße. Wir folgten dann der Salzstraße nach Süden, wo uns ein eiliger MTB-ler hügelabwärts entgegen kam. Hallunke, der einige Meter hinter uns kam wurde von ihm erkannt, es war wie sich dann herausstellte Schnarchsack, der gerade aus dem Märzenbechertal kam und wohl auf dem Nachhauseweg war.




Wir dann weiter hinunter in das Märzenbechertal mit ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit, Entschädigung für die 14 km Anstieg. Aber aufpassen musste man unten schon, es war ein kommen und gehen der Talbesucher aller Altersklassen.










Am Rastplatz Pause, bevor es weiter ging zum Talausgang und dann hoch zum Güntershof, 



















wo wir auf die L172 stießen. Dann einige 100 Meter die L172 nach Osten, wo wir dann auf den Steinbruchweg am Rand des Forstes nach SO weiter. Am Schacht drei Linden bog ich wieder auf den weiterführenden Steinbruchweg ab,

























 der dann mitten im Steinbruch nicht mehr passierbar wurde, also zurück bis zum Schacht und auf der Sprengler Allee vor nach SO bis zur L217. Hier dann weiter nach NO bis zur Straße, die zum Lehmgrundweg am Ziegelrodaer Forst führt.



















_(Anstieg geschafft, kurze Pause)_
Auf diesem Weg dann hoch zum Höhenweg, der Finkenstraße. Diese Straße folgten wir bis zum Abzweig Klapperborn.
 Strecke hier: 
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=skqevryflnwqiqfr&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2017)

*Und hier der Bericht von der WP-Abschlusstour der Brustgurtfahrer Teil 2, wegen der 3000 Zeichen.*
Hier bogen wir zum Klapperborn ab 














und verließen den Forst am Herrmannseck. Ab dort folgten wir den Himmelsscheibenweg 



















_(Am Brunnen des heiligen Brun wurde noch ein kleiner Halt eingelegt.)_
bis zum Bahnhof Querfurt, den wir gegen 13:45 Uhr erreichten, wo schon der Zug auf uns wartete. Pünktlich um 14:08 Uhr verließ der Zug den Bahnhof und fuhr in Richtung Merseburg. In Mücheln stieg hallunke aus,









der von dort nach Halle zurückfuhr. Reinhard1 stieg wieder in Beuna aus und fuhr über den Großkaynaer See zurück nach Weißenfels. Im Merseburg verabschiedete ich mich dann nach guten 43 km von leffith. 
Fazit: Wir hatten Sonne satt, festen Untergrund, keine Panne und viel Spaß auf der WP-Abschlusstour. Allen Mitfahrern eine schöne neue Woche, bis zum nächsten Mal.
Strecke hier: 
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=skqevryflnwqiqfr&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## hallunke (27. März 2017)

Holla, die Waldfee...
das war wieder mal eine traumhafte Runde: Super Wetter, super Gegend, super Gruppe... was will man noch. Wir haben wirklich das beste Hobby der Welt!
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir:





Merseburg am Bahnhof / Udo braust heran





während der Bahnhof in Querfurt auch schon mal bessere Zeiten erlabt hat...





durch Querfurt





wie jetzt???





Fahrgastberater bei der Burgenlandbahn





Tournachbereitung





meine Reststrecke vom Geiseltalsee nach Halle

Und nun Winter(Pokal) ade, der Frühling kann kommen...
Danke Udo für´s organisieren und auf weitere gemeinsame Touren
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2017)

Hallo,
morgen Start 09:12 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels. Kleine lockere Tour südlich WSF, Rundkurs ca. 45 km .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2017)

Morgen hallunke,
morgen fahre ich nach Könnern.
Treffpunkt 08:40 Uhr Rockendorf, siehe Karte.


----------



## hallunke (28. März 2017)

Danke Udo,
das sollte ich finden, müsste nach meiner Erinnerung kurz vor diesem drastischen Hinweisschild hier:




sein.
Also dann bis morgen,
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2017)

Ja so isses.
So ist ungefähr die Strecke, kann sporadisch noch optimiert werden, was die HM angehen.


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2017)

Hallo,
am heutigen Vormittag wollte ich mich mit Reinhard1 in Weißenfels um 09:17 Uhr treffen. Wollte ist der richtige Ausdruck. Denn mein Zug, der um 08:52 Uhr von Merseburg nach WSF fahren sollte, hatte, wie ich auf der Anzeige um 08:42 Uhr auf dem Bahnsteig lesen konnte, 50 Minuten Verspätung. Also kurzer Anruf Touränderung neuen Treffpunkt Südseite Großkynaer See ausgemacht. Ich wollte gerade den Bahnsteig verlassen, neue Durchsage jetzt nur noch 20 Minuten Verspätung. Neuer Anruf an Reinhard1, alles wieder auf Anfang Start in WSF Marktplatz 09.50 Uhr. Die 20 Minuten vergingen, kein Zug zu sehen, es wurden dann 30 Minuten, aber die Startzeit habe ich noch geschafft.
Von WSF Markplatz ging es Richtung Hotel „Güldene Berge“ und dann weiter am Greißlaubach 









nach Süden zur Salzstraße. Auf dieser dann bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung weiter 




nach Süden bis 874 m hinter der ehemaligen Bahnlinie Naumburg Zeitz. Hier bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab und folgte diesen nach Westen bis Prittitz. 









Ab Prittitz auf der L199 weiter nach Süden bis Gröbitz, hier bogen wir in das Nautschketal ab, 




vorbei an der Lohmühle ging es hoch zur B180. Hinter der B180 schnell den Gedenkstein an einen höhen österreichischen Jäger




besichtigt und gleich hinter dem Tunnel der Eisenbahn nach Osten abgebogen. 









Auf einen Waldweg, parallel zur Bahnlinie fuhren wir bis zum östlichen Ortseingang von Görschen weiter, vorbei am historischen Wegweiser 




weiter nach Süden. Auf dem Höhenweg ging es dann weiter bis Pauscha.









Noch eine kleine Runde durch den Ort und das Pauschaer Wäldchen mit Krötenbegegnung 




dann weiter auf der L200 zum Gedenkstein. Von dort weiter zur Kirche in Wettaburg, gelegen auf dem höchsten Berg.









Nach der Besichtigung dann weiter durch das Wethautal nach Norden bis zum Hohnerschacht, einer Ruine mitten im Wald gelegen und jetzt eine illegale Mülldeponie.














 Dann wieder zurück auf den Radweg durch das Wethautal weiter bis Wethau. Ab hier durch das Kroppental zur Saale 









und auf den Saaleradweg über die Oeblitzschleuse bis nach Leißling, hier dann Tourende und ohne Sonnenbrand.




_(Beim warten auf dem Zug voll den Rauch abbekommen, nun ja was will man im März im Burgenlandkreis andere erwarten)_
Es war eine schöne Cachertour mit Reinhard1. Morgen geht es mit hallunke nach Könnern auf neuen Wegen.
Streckenverlauf hier:


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2017)

Morgen zur Tour nach Könnern Treffpunkt 1:
08:00 Uhr Parkplatz NETTO Gerichtsrain B91.


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2017)

Hallo,
heute traf ich mich mit hallunke zu einer Tour nach Könnern, aber nicht auf dem Saaleradweg, sondern auf den fast kürzesten Weg.
Um 08:00 Uhr startete ich in Merseburg und fuhr zum Treffpunkt nach Rockendorf Mühlgrabenbrücke an der K2151. 









_(Der erste in Rockendorf ist angekommen)_
Ich war etwas zeitig vor Ort und so fuhr ich ihm ein wenig entgegen. Nach ca. 500 Meter gen NO sah ich ihn schon angebraust kommen. 




Auch er war überpünktlich und so konnten wir auch gleich weiter nach Norden bis hinter die Eisenbahnbrücke in Beuchlitz fahren. Der Wind kam hier noch von der Seite, sodass ich den Strom abschalten konnte. Hinter der Brücke ging es nach Westen auf einen Feldweg, der und bis zur L164 brachte, diese wurde überquert in Richtung Zscherben. Den Ort verließen wir auf der Alten Bennstedter Straße nach NW, unterquerten die BAB 143 und die B80 und rollten dann durch Bennstedt weiter zum nördlichen Ortsausgang. Hier bog ich ab auf den Kalkrundweg, der uns bis Köllme brachte. 



















Von Köllme auf der L173 nach Salzmünde, wo ich auf die L159 nach NW zum Bierhügel abbog, dort erste Besichtigungsstation. 




Ab hier dann weiter nach NW bis zum Abzweig K2108 nach Norden bis Gödewitz. Den Ort verließen wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden, wo wir Fienstedt erreichten (hier scheint die Welt wohl stehen geblieben zu sein).









Wir folgten ab hier den Beesenstedter Weg nach NW weiter bis zum Einstieg in den Kloschwitzer Grund in Beesenstedt. Ab hier folgten wir den Weg durch den Kloschwitzer Grund nach NO.



















_(Die Blausterne in voller Blüte)_





_(Ist wohl ein Lama, oder?)_
Wir mussten aufpassen, dass die Pedalen nicht in der ausgefahrenen Fahrspur hängen blieben. Ca. 500 Meter vor Kloschwitz wollte ich nach auf einen Pfad nach Norden abbiegen, aber ohne Seilzug von oben hätten wir das nicht geschafft, gute 23 %. So umging ich diesen Steilhang und bog in Höhe der Kneipanlage ab, um von dort auf den Hügel oberhalb der Himmelsleiter zu gelangen. Die Aussicht war Entschädigung für den anstrengenden Aufstieg für hallunke. 














Danach wieder runter zur L147 und auf dieser weiter bis ca. 400 Meter vor Ortseingang Friedeburg. Da ich ja noch zur Saale wollte, bog ich hier ab nach Westen ab, wo wir querfeldein mit Überwindung eines Entwässerungsgrabens bis zur Saale fuhren.














Anschließend auf den vorgefundenen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden bis Friedeburg und von dort dann weiter bis zur Fähre Rothenburg. 




_(Hochwassermarken am Haus an der Fähre)_
_



_
Da konnten wir unsere Reifen wieder sauber fahren. Mit der4 Fähre setzten wir über die Saale und fuhren nach Rothenburg bis zur Sperrung des Radweges unterhalb der Roten Felsen von Rothenburg.




Also wieder retour und den Weg am Amtsberg hoch. 














Ich wollte zur Wetterfahne, habe aber wohl den Abzweig verpasst, sodass wir vor gehörnten Tieren standen, die uns nicht durchlassen wollten. 




Nun gut so konnten wir die historische Wallanlage und die Wetterfahne heute nicht besuchen. So schlug ich den Weg zum Schießplatz des Schützenvereins ein, wo mit hallunke dankenswerter Weise noch behilflich war eine Dose zu bergen. 




Dann ging es parallel zur Rothenburger Straße weiter auf einen Radweg bis nach Könnern zum Bahnhof, wo wir ca. 12:20 Uhr eintrafen und die Tour hier beendeten.




Mit Hopperticket ging es bis nach Halle. Gemeinsam fuhren wir noch bis zum Einstieg in den Hafenbahnradweg, wo sich dann hallunke verabschiedete 




und ich mich weiter nach Merseburg auf den Weg machte.
Es war eine schöne Tour mit einigen mir bis heute unbekannten Streckenabschnitten. Dank an hallunke für die super  Tourbegleitung.
Strecke hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=avhspzqbuqokyruy&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## hallunke (30. März 2017)

Herrlich Udo,
faszinierende Touren denkst Du Dir immer aus. Finde ich prima, wenn man immer wieder mal einige andere Wege kennen lernt, oder die ein oder andere denkmalgeschützte, alte Kopfsteinstraße (von denen haben wir ja zuhauf...)














Faszinierend finde ich aber auch, wo überall diese GeoCaches versteckt werden: in 5 m Höhe in den Ästen eines Baumes - das schließt ja ganze Bevölkerungsschichten komplett aus. Oder dass manche Menschen für so eine Cache-Dose auch gleich mal kurzerhand 1 km  quer über ein komplettes Feld (einschließlich Bewässerungsgraben) fahren.




auch in dem Gestell ist so ein Ding versteckt!!!

Macht ja aber nix, wenn es Spaß macht. Und den hat es gemacht, und wie er schreibt, waren zur Belohnung ja schöne Ausblicke dabei...
Prima Tour also - und mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch noch Glück.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (30. März 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> ... oder die ein oder andere denkmalgeschützte, alte Kopfsteinstraße (von denen haben wir ja zuhauf...)



Falls ihr an den Kopfsteinpflasterpassagen Gefallen gefunden haben solltet, empfehle ich euch die "Hölle_des_Ostens" 






Das Stück zwischen Gödewitz und Fienstedt war, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bei einer der ersten Austragungen Bestandteil der Ausfahrt, und das mit max. 28 mm Reifenbreite .

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## hallunke (30. März 2017)

Diese Veranstaltung kenne ich schon (und Udo vermutlich auch), ich habe nur keine so schmalen Reifen parat (Rennradeln war noch nie so richtig mein Ding). Das ist ja schon nächstes Wochenende!
Mir zuckt es aber in der Wade, die Runde mal nachzufahren (mit´m Mountainbike dann halt eben). Ich meine, wer 90 km schafft, der schafft auch 120, wer 120 schafft, wird auch 150 bringen, wer... na und so weiter... Der Nachteil ist dann halt, dass man auf die triumphale Zielankunft an Andreas Reschkes Bootshaus 5 verzichten muss
Letztes Jahr hatte ich mir die Strecke schon mal für meine Zwecke aufbereitet. Doch dabei ist es dann geblieben.
Mal sehen, welche Ausrede mir diesjahr einfällt!
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. März 2017)

An einer triumphalen Zieleinfahrt soll es nicht hapern, für gutes Geld besorge ich Dir einen Haufen Jubelperser ... 

Danke für Eure schönen Saalkreis-und Querfurt/Unstruttal-Fotos, ich sehe so einegut sehr bekannte Ecke mal mit anderen Augen und freue mich wieder drüber, in welcher hübschen Ecke wir hier doch radeln dürfen.  auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (30. März 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> An einer triumphalen Zieleinfahrt soll es nicht hapern, für gutes Geld besorge ich Dir einen Haufen Jubelperser ...


lass mal, wo ich doch so klamm bin



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...freue mich wieder drüber, in welcher hübschen Ecke wir hier doch radeln dürfen.


stimmt genau + wir haben sowieso das schönste Hobby der Welt, und dann noch die Gegend...


----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2017)

Hallo,
wenn nichts dazwischen kommt werde ich am Mittwoch von Eisleben Richtung Merseburg starten.
Mit Hopperticket ab Halle um 09:04 Uhr Gleis 3 nach Eisleben.
Start in Eisleben/ Bahnhofsvorplatz um 09:35 Uhr.


----------



## hallunke (3. April 2017)

Hallo Udo, bei mir wird es diesen Mittwoch wahrscheinlich nix. Melde mich aber noch mal.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2017)

Hallo,
so heute Vormittag ging es mit dem ABELIO von Halle nach Eisleben. Da meine beiden Mitfahrer kurzfristig absagen mussten, brauchte ich für die Tour nicht auf Wege, die für schmale Reifen gedacht sind, zu achten. Somit wurde die Strecke MTB-tauglich gemacht. Die 14,2 km zum Bahnhof Halle legte ich in guten 38 Minuten zurück. Lange brauchte ich auf den Zug nicht zu warten. 





Pünktlich um 09:04 Uhr fuhr er ab und kam sogar 1 Minute früher in Eisleben an. So ging es dann um 09:33 Uhr vom Bahnhof auf der L151 den Berg runter bis östlich des Parkplatzes Nettomarkt. Hier bog ich auf eine alte Straße, die am Saatzuchtbetrieb „Walter Schneider“ nach NO führte und dann in einem Feldweg überging.



















Bei km 1,8 bog ich nach Norden ab und überquerte die Böse Sieben an der Landwehr. Bei km 3,4 wurde die Glume überquert und auf dem Wirtschaftsweg am Nordufer weiter nach SO gefahren,




dabei wurde die B180 unterquert. Bei km 6 erreichte ich die Ortsmitte von Unterrißdorf. Weiter ging es dann auf der K2316 bis zur „Kalten Stelle“, wo Luther fast erfroren wäre. 









Ab hier dann weiter nach Wormsleben und hoch nach NO bis zum Abzweig zum Höhenweg Süßer See bei km 9,6. Ich folgte der Straße nach Osten bis zum Abzweig Himmelshöhe. Hier ging es dann nach Süden abwärts. 














Im Bereich der dortigen Bungalowsiedlung bei km 13 fuhr ich nach Westen, bis der Weg leider zu Ende war. Umdrehen wollte ich nicht so folgte ich einen Trampelpfad nach Süden. Hier beschloss ich doch lieber abzusteigen und schob mein Bike lieber runter. Vor 10 Jahren wäre ich hier noch runter gefahren.









Unter angekommen traf ich auf den Radweg Süßer See Nordufer und folgte diesen bis zum Parkplatz Seeburg Nordstrand. Ab hier fuhr ich dann nach Westen hoch zum Galgenberg, um die Aussicht über den See von oben zu genießen.









Nach der Besichtigung retour und auf den Radweg Saale-Harz weiter nach Osten. In Rollsdorf traf ich wieder auf die alte B80 und bog bei km 23 nach Süden ab. Auf einen kleinen feinen Waldweg ging es allmählich hoch zum Flegelsberg. Da dorthin kein Weg führte, ging es über ein Feld, die Reifen wurden immer dicker, aber am Ziel angekommen hat die Aussicht für die Aufstieg entschädigt. 










https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/****CfGQhKLuYfeJlWN-RxJGr91jpxLAdnGlj_qUuTUvbM9me4bY_KVBwL28hTgnvcue7GawpQ89ImrUkyfXxMllVB_zWg4SKuNpi9Bd0JhIECVFxnZOToE_C2kXaFI67SOrqMUHssu8j-cyEH_8EPmeSmIQ-nn2nAhtdGPraylxb5wDv3F6I_B67OQMFZlPCRjrsLv_A_1hxSHfTHT6d8S20GVX6pnyssvPtTg5PbgCmOCPb00bxAHkEQM4rmBx8tcR1hrm-ByCTRo-3OdLrNQbqUCkfDwMgtTxQKBZRrO1ayb32hkJbEVTPIA6Khe9HKy8X7O4xa2FszloqpRU3Yq6KveZWXOZrvl-X3id7ARFkFJCezMUK8XsB6cNYFXAKfSKTDAVtWM_QoYAYbeiK6LoLgUDhlFRfP-ull_PIEhjzaNsvCySjUqOgJIqt9B_3BGJWjqcsOQHqVq5uX1SG0ypbPSdMDWjPjBA1LWip2EWG-d84nfJ8ojwYStPUylAxmtGeAGYilPtVWLtI6FHuznqUv31akI7Cr0sQPgqkA6Abfoiyp0-S0nLMlws-4qEgnKZKUYSUKN62nBUTn3VacmWQyPGucFm_iSAmBZhUAOJyO4Wmgz8CA=w1024-h576-no 
Dann wieder runter zum Fischer am Kerner See, leider heute keine Fischbrötchen im Angebot, so ging es wieder retour zur alten B80 und von dort auf den Radweg Saale-Harz weiter. Bei km 28,3 bog ich auf den Weg „Welle“ ab und folgte ihn stetig berghoch bis zum Panoramablick bei km 29,5. Eine herrliche Sicht, der Aufstieg hat sich auch hier gelohnt. 









Dann zurück zum Radweg und weiter nach Osten bis Langenbogen. 




Hier machte ich noch einen Abstecher zu den dortigen Hammerlöchern. _(Die „Hammerlöcher“ sind natürlich entstandene Wegschluchten, welche durch Erosionsprozesse entstanden sind.)_ 




_(Hier gibt es aber auch eine kleine feine Rodelbahn)_
Ab hier bog ich nach Süden ab , überquerte die B80 und fuhr auf der L174 bis Teutschental. Bei km 38,9 erreichte ich den Kreisverkehr südlich der Ortschaft an der L173. Ich folgte jetzt der L164 nach Osten, bog aber bei km 40,5 nach SO ab und rollte auf dieser Straße weiter bis nach Holleben. Ab hier dann auf den straßenbegleitenden Radweg der L171 bis zur B91 zum dortigen Radweg, der mich dann bis zur Waschanlage in Merseburg Nord brachte. 







Das Bike musste jetzt unbedingt gewaschen werden, es sah ziemlich verschlammt aus.
Am Schluss waren es dann gute 72 km und 573 HM. War eine schöne Tour, mit auch mir noch unbekannten Streckenabschnitten.
Strecke hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=fuwktopxnlvhnrtp&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2017)

Hallo,
morgen eine kleine Tour Richtung Freyburg.
Ich werde mich mit Reinhard1 um 09:00 Uhr in Reichhardswerben Nordstraße treffen.


 
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er zum Zeitpunkt am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2017)

Hallo, 
Reinhard 1 hat sich abgemeldet, da werde ich jetzt eine Tour Änderung Richtung Leipziger Auenwald durchführen.


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2017)

Hallo,
ja nach dem Reinhard1 abgesagt hatte, Husten und eine leichte Erkältung, bin ich also solo um 08:00 Uhr in Richtung Weiße Elster gestartet.
Der Wind kam aus NW und schob mich ordentlich auf dem Damm der Steinlache nach Lochau zum Elsterradweg.


 
Es war bis auf zwei auf einem Tümpel schwimmenden Schwänen noch nicht viel los. Ab Lochau ging es dann mit guten 27 - 30 km/h ordentlich vorwärts. Als ich so auf Höhe der BAB 9 war und diese unterqueren konnte, spürte ich etwas Nasses im Gesicht. Ein Blick rückwärts verhieß nichts Gutes. Nach der Autobahn tauchte ich dann in den Auenwald ein und folgte den äußeren Leipziger Ring. Nach gut einer Stunde und 10 Minuten erreichte ich die B186. Die wurde überquert und auf der Ostseite der B186 tauchte ich wieder in den Wald ein. Ich fuhr dann vor bis zur überdachten Fußgängerbrücke über die Weiße Elster bei südlich der Altscherbitzer Straße und folgte dann einen Wanderweg am Nordufer der Weißen Elster nach Westen zum Versteck. Jetzt wurde es doch langsam unangenehm mit dem Regen und so entschloss ich hier umzukehren. Es ging zurück zur B186. Beim Überqueren bemerkte ich ein am Hinterrad ein leichtes Ausbrechen nach links und rechts. So legte ich mal schnell einen kurzen Stopp ein und machte die Daumenprobe, oh wenig Luft dachte ich. Als ich den Daumen vom Reifen nahm, stand mein Hinterrad auch schon auf der Felge. Das hatte mir gerade noch gefehlt, Schlauchwechsel im Regen ist ja schon mal eine kleine Herausforderung. Da sah ich aber in ca. 40 Meter ein Gehöft, in der eine Containerfirma sein Domizil hatte. Schnell hin und im Büro gefragt, ob ich meinen Reifen in der offen stehenden Garage wechseln darf. Ich durfte und hatte dabei auch noch den einen oder anderen Zuschauer.
Nun den Schlauch war nicht mehr reparabel.


 
Ein Riss gut 1 cm lang. Aber man ist ja gut gerüstet und hat genügend Ersatzschläuche mit.
Das Aufpumpen eines großvolumigen Schlauches mit einer kleinen Pumpe ist doch schon eine kleine Herausforderung, die aber mit zusätzlicher zu Hilfenahme einer Druckpatrone gemeistert wurde.
Jetzt noch schnell die Regenjacke an und dann nichts wie zurück auf kürzesten Weg zur warmen Dusche.


 
Als ich in Merseburg eintraf, hörte es wie aus Zauberhand auf zu regnen. Aber es war trotzdem eine schöne Tour mit ordentlichem Gegenwind auf der Rücktour. So, dass waren meine Fahrten für diese Woche, die nächste Tour steht erst am Montag wieder an.


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2017)

Hallo,
morgen werde ich mit Harti eine kleine Runde Richtung Auenwald Schkeuditz-Böhlitz Ehrenberg-Domholzschänke und zurück durchführen.
Treffpunkt zw. 09:15 Uhr und 09:20 Uhr Nordseite Eisenbahnsaalebrücke Schkopau an der Straße nach Kollenbey.


----------



## Udo1 (11. April 2017)

Hallo,
den heutigen Vormittag nutze ich, um mit Harti und Erich, noch eine Tour vor Ostern Richtung Auenwald von „Neuer Luppe“ und „Weißer Elster“ durchzuführen. Um 09:00 Uhr war Start bei Harti. Alle waren pünktlich vor Ort und so konnte es auch sogleich Richtung Schkopau losgehen. Am Bahnhof legten wir einen kurzen Halt ein, um uns einen Überblick über den Baufortschritt zu verschaffen. 




Am ersten Bahnsteig wurden und werden noch die Betonteile ersetzt. Wir hoffen, dass Ende Mai wieder die ersten Züge durch Schkopau fahren werden. Das fahren über Holleben, wo die Züge jetzt langfahren müssen, ist ja auf Dauer auch nicht so der Bringer.
Von der Baustelle ging es weiter zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale und von dort dann auf dem Damm der Steinlache und der Weißen Elster nach Lochau zum Elsterradweg.









Wir hatten sehr guten Rückenwind, der uns bis zur BAB 9 geschoben hat. Nach wenigen 100 Metern hinter der BAB9 überquerten wir die Weiße Elster und tauchten in den Auenwald ein. 




Es ging vorbei am Revierort „Die Sterne“, wo wir auf die Maßlauer Linie trafen und dieser nach NO bis zur B186 folgten. Hier machte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher nach Norden bis zur Brücke Weiße Elster. Dann wieder retour und nach 400 Metern nach Osten in den Auenwald abgebogen. Der Weg führte uns geradewegs zum Südufer der Weißen Elster. Auf einen Wiesenweg ging es am Ufer entlang, bis ich merkte, dass es die eingezeichneten Brücken in der OSM-Karte gar nicht gab.














Also retour einen neuen Weg gesucht und gefunden, dabei stellte ich dann nach gut 400 Metern fest, dass mir keiner mehr folgte. Ein wenig gewartet und schnell zurück meine beiden Mitfahrer suchen. Aber ich fand sie, weil, wenn ich weg bin, dann Halt und warten, der Guide wird schon zurückkommen. 
Gemeinsam dann wieder den von mir eingeschlagenen Weg entlang des Flusses weiter









_(Unterwegs noch diesen Fuchs einen Besuch abgestattet)_










in einem Bogen nach Osten und Süden bis in das Feuchtgebiet Pferdeweide. Ein Gebiet durchzogen mit Teichen und Tümpeln der nur auf einen schmalen Pfad durchfahren werden konnte.



















Landschaftlich eine superschöne Ecke, die wir noch nicht kannten. Am Ende des Weges trafen wir wieder auf den Damm der Neuen Luppe und folgten den Elsterradweg bis zum Abzweig über den Fluss südlich Quasnitz. Wir fuhren nach Süden, am Revierort Quasnitzer Holz verließen wir die Straße fuhren auf einen Trail weiter nach Süden.














Nach 113 Metern trafen wir auf die „Rote Luppe“ und folgten den Trail am Nordufer weiter nach SO. So gelangten wir nach 35 km auf die ehemalige Hochdeponie bei Böhlitz-Ehrenberg an und ließen unseren Blick über die Dächer von Böhlitz-Ehrenberg und über den Auenwald schweifen. 









Zurück ging es dann über Gundorf durch den Auenwald nach Westen bis zur Domholzschänke. 




Hier dann eine kurze Rast und weiter auf der Zubringerstraße bis nach Kleinliebenau. Von hier weiter nach Horburg/Maßlau, dann Quer durch den dortigen Wald 









auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis Dölkau. Ab hier folgten wir den Pilgerweg bis nach Merseburg zur Neumarktbrücke. 




Das Brückengeländer wurde wieder österlich, von den fleißigen Merseburger Strickerinnen, bestrickt. 









Ab hier dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis zum Merseburger Krankenhaus, hier dann Tourende. 
Es war eine sehr interessante Tour mit Abschnitten, die wir noch nicht kannten.
So das war die letzte Tour für die nächsten 4 Wochen, danach sehen wir weiter.
Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Osterfest und nutzt die Tage für eine Ausfahrt.
Hier die Strecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=vrprswucecbijqyn&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomkds (19. April 2017)

Warum bist du nicht noch eine schöne 8 um den Raßnitzer und den Wallendorfer See gefahren? Lag doch auf dem Weg und ist doch eine sehr ansehnliche Ergänzung. 

Grüße aus Schkopau


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2017)

tomkds schrieb:


> Warum bist du nicht noch eine schöne 8 um den Raßnitzer und den Wallendorfer See gefahren? Lag doch auf dem Weg und ist doch eine sehr ansehnliche Ergänzung.
> Grüße aus Schkopau


Ja das stimmt, ist eine schöne Runde, aber um 15:00 Uhr gibt es immer Kaffee und Kuchen mit der Gattin. Und da ich meinen Mitfahrern versprochen hatte das sie spätestens um 15:00 Uhr wieder bei ihren Frauen am Kaffeetisch sitzen, hat die Seeenacht zeitmäßig nicht mehr reingepasst.


----------



## soprano (19. April 2017)

Vier Wochen Pause??  Hoffe bei dir ist alles ok, Udo!??


----------



## hallunke (19. April 2017)

tomkds schrieb:


> Warum bist du nicht noch eine schöne 8...


man soll sich ja auch immer noch ein paar Varianten für spätere schöne Touren aufheben - obwohl ich fast denke, dass Udo die sowieso irgendwann schon mal abgefahren hat...
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (27. April 2017)

Hallo, 
kleiner Zwischenstand meines befindens. Alles gut überstanden und bisher keine Nebenwirkungen aufgetreten die das Fahren mit zwei Rädern beeinträchtigen können. 
Ich hoffe das ich im Juni wieder die ersten Touren unternehmen kann.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2017)

@Udo1
...sehr gut, gute Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (27. April 2017)

Von mir auch die besten Gensungswünsche, @Udo1.


----------



## soprano (27. April 2017)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## hallunke (27. April 2017)

Hallo Udo,
über gute Besserung und solche Dinge haben wir ja vorhin bereits gequatscht.
Und da wir auch über Fischbrötchen sprachen, schau mal hier:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/15927850
War tatsächlich lecker... guter Tip, Danke
Und natürlich doch noch mal die besten Wünsche
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (28. April 2017)

Die besten Genesungswünsche, @Udo1.

Ich freue mich schon wieder auf reich bebilderter Tourenbeschreibungen von Dir .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2017)

Hallo, 
Danke für die Genesungswünsche.
Morgen Mittag geht es wieder nach Hause.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
bin wieder zu Hause.
Von den Nebenwirkunkungen die bei so einer OP auftreten können, wie Schwindel und Gleichgewichtsstörungen, sind keine eingetreten.
Die erste Nacht im eigenen Bett, was für eine Wohltat.Morgen dann zum Fäden ziehen, dann wird endlich die lästige Ohrenklappe entfernt. Bis Ende Mai nur leichte Spaziergänge, kein Rad anheben. Aber ab dem 01.06. darf ich dann wieder aufs Bike, dann wird der Mai nachgeholt.


----------



## TCE (3. Mai 2017)

...Udo ohne Bewegung - schwer vorzustellen. Gute Genesung gewünscht!!


----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
gestern die ersten 5,5 km in der frischen Luft absolviert. Ich merkte aber schon, dass es noch anstrengend war. Heute dann endlich die Fäden gezogen. Muss aber weiter die lästige große Ohrenklappe tragen. Nun, da kann man nichts machen. So hält auch meine Brille nicht mehr richtig, das bedeutet das in der nächsten Woche auch noch kein Autofahren möglich ist.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
auf meiner heutigen REHA-Wanderung der 10000 Schritte stieß ich wieder auf ein zeichen, dass mir schon geraume Zeit Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.
Es befindet sich auf vielen Gegenständen, Bänken und Schildern in Sachsen und im südlichen Sachsen Anhalt. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was es dies für ein Symbol ist und was es bedeuten soll?


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2017)

Gaunerzinken...bissiger Hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (11. Mai 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gaunerzinken...bissiger Hund



Die Zeichen sind auch im Wald auf Bäumen und an Feldern auf Steinen zu sehen. Ist mir in letzter Zeit auch verstärkt aufgefallen. Quasi überall zu finden, wenn man mit offenen Augen durch die Gegend fährt.
Bei der großen, flächendeckenden Verteilung scheint der "Künstler" echt viel unterwegs zu sein. Ich habe deshalb ja fast @Udo1 als Urheber in Verdacht . Aber das ist bestimmt nicht sein "Style".

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Mai 2017)

Zumeist sind die Zeichen an Stellen, die nur zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad zu erreichen sind. Der Urheber muss tatsächlichviel unterwegs sein. Oder es gibt Nachahmungstäter. Wo endet denn seine Signatur regional, also ab wo findet man sie nicht mehr?
Ansonsten sieht es aus wie das verlängerte Label des DDR-Verlages Volk und Welt: VVVV  , nur so nebenbei.
Habe dieses Zeichen noch nie (bewusst) in der Stadt gesehen.

Eine gute Geschichte zu diesem Thema: googelt mal "kilroy was here".


----------



## Udo1 (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
weil immer noch Radfahrverbot bei mir gilt (meine Übertragungsspule im ausgefrästen Passtück im Kopfknochen und das Sensorkabel Richtung Hörschneckenstumpf soll ja nicht verrutschen), bin ich zur Zeit mit den Schrittzähler unterwegs. 10000 Schritte pro Tag ist so das mindeste was ich seit der OP jeden Tag absolviere.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2017)

Hast dir ein paar Richtmikrofone einbauen lassen lassen?


----------



## Udo1 (13. Mai 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hast dir ein paar Richtmikrofone einbauen lassen lassen?


Nicht ganz, die Mikrofone mit dem Soundprozessor befindet sich außerhalb, hinter dem Ohr und somit werden die Informationen in Form von elektr. Impulsen kabellos an das Implantat übertragen die dann über ein Sensorkabel mit 22 ektr. Sensoren an die Hörschnecke weitergeleitet wird und somit im Gehirn ankommt. 
Am 06. Juni werde ich dann feststellen in wie weit ich wieder hören kann. Das bedeutet ich muss mit dem Soundprozessor wieder das hören und verstehen neu erlernen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2017)

Wird schon klappen 
...ist schon klasse was man alles machen kann. 
Hast du nicht mehr gehört? 
...ist als Rudelführer nicht hilfreich wenn du...fahr mal langsamer...nicht mitbekommst [emoji3]


----------



## Udo1 (13. Mai 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ............................
> ...ist als Rudelführer nicht hilfreich wenn du...fahr mal langsamer...nicht mitbekommst [emoji3]


So ist es. Unterhaltung war nur noch links von mir möglich. Bin rechts jetzt vollkommen taub und links eben die Altersschwerhörigkeit.
Ich komme mir jetzt vor wie The Borg aus Star Wars, hat aber was.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2017)

So, heute habe ich von meiner HNO-Ärztin die Genehmigung erhalten, dass ich meinen rechten Brillenbügel wieder hinter das Ohr klemmen darf. Somit kann ich auch wieder mein Auto bewegen. Im Anschluss wurde gleich eine Fahrt unternommen und dabei geprüft, wie mein Gleichgewichtsgefühl bei abrupten Schulterblicken ist. War zufrieden alles im grünen Bereich, kein Schwindel und auch kein Gleichgewichtsproblem, so kann dann ja am 01.06. für eine erste Ausfahrt mit zwei Rädern nichts mehr im Wege stehen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2017)

Heute von meiner HNO-Ärztin einen kleinen Tiefschlag versetzt bekommen. Kann nun doch nicht am 01.06. eine erste Runde drehen.
Die Tamponade im Ohr entfernt sie mir nicht, dass muss der Operateur am 06.06. machen. Also wird an 06.06. am Nachmittag die erste Proberunde gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
heute wurde mir der Sprachprozessor zum ersten Mal angepasst. Ich höre eigentlich viel, aber ob ich immer das richtige höre muss ich noch lernen.
Morgen wird er zum zweiten Mal angepasst. Sprache ist noch zu leise, dafür sind die nebengeräusche zu laut. Dann gehts wieder zur Logopädin hören lernen.
 
Sosieht das jetzt an meinen Hinterkopf aus.


----------



## hallunke (6. Juni 2017)

Du meine Güte, haben die nicht gewusst, dass da noch ein Fahrradhelm drauf muss?
Udo, ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du das jetzt alles auch noch hin bekommst. Behalte den Kopf oben, die Ohren steif und hab die nötige Geduld...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2017)

Gab's das Teil auch mit blonder Perücke? 
Hörst Du dann über ein Ohr... Mono sozusagen.
Schön das es langsam vorwärts geht [emoji106]


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
heute am Nachmittag eine kleine Proberunde Richtung Apotheke auf Umwegen durchgeführt, mit Bike ohne Motor. War nur eine kleine Runde, aber ich war irgendwie kaputt.
Habe mich aus diesem Grund entschlossen nicht an der MZ-Radpartie am Sonntag teilzunehmen. Muss erst noch ein paar Trainingseinheiten durchführen. Werde mich am Sonnabend um 09:00 Uhr dem Merseburger Radverein anschließen, die ja jetzt fast alle motorisiert unterwegs sind. Werde aber ohne Motor mit fahren. Ist eine Flachlandtour Richtung Runstedter See, Südfeldsee und Geiseltalsee. Ich denke da werde ich wohl noch mithalten können. 
Ansonsten höre ich so wie die Borg, linkes Ohr normal, rechtes Ohr so wie eine Computerstimme, wobei ich nach zwei Tagen zwar schon einige Worte zuordnen kann, aber es wohl noch einen langen Zeitraum braucht bis sich mein Gehirn daran gewöhnt hat. Bin jetzt der beste Freund des Logopäden. Und ja beim Radfahren ist der Sprachprozessor natürlich ab und liegt in der Trockenbox, so passt der Helm natürlich wieder super auf dem Kopf.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2017)

...nimm den Motor..., du sollst langsam anfangen und nicht gleich E-Bikes jagen.


----------



## hallunke (7. Juni 2017)

...genau, das würde ich auch empfehlen (zur Not abstellen kannst Du ihn ja immer noch, falls Dir unterwegs Flügel wachsen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (7. Juni 2017)

den Prozessor immerzu abnehmen und wieder ansetzen...
ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht? Dann würdest Du beim Radfahren wieder nichts auf der Seite hören?
Ich hatte mir das Ganze irgendwie anwenderfreundlicher vorgestellt...


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> den Prozessor immerzu abnehmen und wieder ansetzen...
> ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht? Dann würdest Du beim Radfahren wieder nichts auf der Seite hören?
> Ich hatte mir das Ganze irgendwie anwenderfreundlicher vorgestellt...


Nein beim radfahren immer abnehmen. Da steckt hochsensible Elektronik drin. Feuchtigkeit (Schweiß) kann der Sparchprozessor gar nicht vertragen.


----------



## soprano (8. Juni 2017)

Hoffe das du bald wieder deine Touren fahren kannst und uns mit deinen Berichten erfreust


----------



## hallunke (8. Juni 2017)

das macht er doch bald, davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Aber gut Ding will weile haben...


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2017)

So, heute war der letzte Tag der Anpassung und des Sprachtrainings. Sah gut aus. Man war erstaunt wie gut ich nach 43 Tagen schon hören und verstehen kann, wenn man bedenkt, dass von meiner Hörschnecke fast alles weggeschnitten wurde. Nun ja dafür habe ich jetzt aber das neueste vom neuen unter meiner Kopfhaut bis zum Stumpf der Hörschnecke implantiert bekommen.
Ander lassen sich einen Chip unter die Haut setzen, damit sie z.B. die Tür öffnen können, oder der Arbeitgeber die Arbeitszeit überwachen kann und ich lasse mir eben was richtiges implantieren, damit ich wieder hören kann.
So sieht es bei mir unter der Haut und im Gehörgang aus, hier kleines Anschauungsbild.
 Heute am Nachmittag die erste etwas längere Tour unternommen, es war unbeschreiblich wieder gegen den Wind treten zu müssen. Bis zum Wendepunkt bei Gegenwind lag mein Puls noch bei 135 und einer Geschwindigkeit von 23 km/h.


 



 
Dafür ging der Puls auf der Rückfahrt wieder auf 115 runter bei guten 28 km/h. Im schnitt lag ich am Ende bei 113 Schlägen.
Werde aber morgen weiter an der Konditionierung arbeiten. Um 09:00 Uhr werde ich mich mit den Rentnern vom Merseburger Radverein  treffen und mit ihnen gemeinsam auf Tour gehen. 
Am Nachmittag werde ich dann wieder meinen Tourbericht erarbeiten, sodass ihr wieder was zum lesen habt.


----------



## soprano (9. Juni 2017)

Hey cool! Roll on Udo


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
heute habe ich die erste größere Tour unternommen. Damit ich nicht alleine unterwegs bin, ist immer etwas langweilig, habe ich mich den Radlerinnen und Radlern des Merseburger Radvereins angeschlossen. Sie hatten heute eine Drei Seen Tour auf ihren Jahresplan stehen. So begab ich mich also zum Treffpunkt Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg. Ich war nicht der Erste vor Ort. Der Vorsitzende und weitere Mitglieder waren schon anwesend. 














_(Das Bike des heutigen Tourguides)_
Langsam trudelten die restlichen Mitfahrer ein, die nicht unbedingt zum Verein gehörten. Der Tourguide rief Punkt 09:00 Uhr zum Aufbruch und 13 Mitfahrer setzten sich in Bewegung. 



















Drei männliche und ein weiblicher Fahrer hatten leider keinen Helm auf, im fortgeschrittenen Alter sollte man schon einen ausreichenden Kopfschutz tragen.
Ca. 50% waren heute mit elektrischer Unterstützung unterwegs.
Vom Alter her zählte ich fast noch zu den jungen Wilden.
Der Guide führte uns nach Westen durch Merseburg zur Heerstraße. 









_(Mein ständiger Begleiter auf meinen Touren Harti)



_
Auf dieser ging es dann weiter bis kurz vor der BAB 38. Hier verläuft ein asphaltierter Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden, der uns bis nach Geusa brachte. Der Guide auf seinem 20“ Zoll Pedelec machte seine Sache sehr gut. Er hatte das Fahrerfeld immer im Blick und achtete sehr genau darauf, dass kein Teilnehmer den Anschluss verlor.
Von Geusa führte er uns auf einer Nebenstraße bis nach Reipisch und von dort weiter nach Frankleben bis an den Runstedter See, hier dann legte er eine altersgerechte kurze Pause ein. 














_(Na gut den Bauch habe ich ein ganz klein wenig eingezogen)




(Der Runstedter See Nordufer mit Blick auf die Halde Vesta)_
Vom Nordufer des Sees führte er uns weiter am Ostufer entlang bis zum östlichen Rand der Halde bei Großkayna. Ab hier trafen wir auf den Rundweg um den Großkaynaer See. 









_(Ostufer, höhe illegaler Badestrand Großkaynaer See)_




_(Rundweg Südfeldsee Ostufer Fahrtrichtung Süden)




(Kleine Pause an Vogelbeobachtungsturm)



_
Den folgten wir jetzt im Uhrzeigersinn, bis wir wieder am südwestlichen Ufer des Runstedter Sees eintrafen. Hier bog er dann auf den Radweg ab der uns nach Westen bis zur Merseburger Straße brachte.
Wir folgten dann den Straßenbegleitenden Radweg der Merseburger Straße bis zum Ortseingang Braunsbedra. Hier bog der Guide dann in die Wernsdorfer Straße ab, die uns zur Ostseite der Halde Pfännerhall brachte. Auf dem Radweg an der Ostseite ging es nach Norden weiter bis zum Rundweg um den Geiseltalsee. Wir folgten den Rundweg an der Südseite nach Westen bis nach Braunsbedra/Neumark zum Hafen. Hier findet an diesem Wochenende das Hafenfest statt. 














_(Die ersten Boote sind schon festgemacht, wie man sehen kann)




(Die Seebrücke, fast wie an der Ostsee)




(Jetzt ging es runter in das Treiben im Hafen)




(Für Kultur sorgten die singenden Piraten)_
Der Hafen wurde am 09.06. durch unseren Landesvater feierlich eröffnet. Die LMBV hatte diesen Abschnitt vor wenigen Tagen aus ihrer Zuständigkeit an den Landkreis übergeben und der Landkreis hat bis zum Donnerstag, den 08.06. noch schnell die neue Allgemeinverfügung zum See herausgegeben. Hier steppte heute der Bär. Der Radlerverein legte hier eine längere Pause ein. Harti und ich verspeisten schnell eine Rostbratwurst, war gerade kein Andrang am Grill gewesen und meldeten uns dann, wie es sich gehört, beim stellvertretenden Tourguide ab.




Nach der Stärkung machten wir uns zwei auf den Rückweg und gelangten gegen 12:45 Uhr bei mir zu Hause wieder an. 
Abschließend stelle ich fest, dass es eine schöne altersgerechte Tour war, die von einem sehr umsichtigen Guide geleitet wurde, dafür mein Dank an den Tourguide für die super Führung. 
Das es natürlich immer den einen oder anderen Besserwisser gibt ist ja eigentlich normal, wovon sich der Guide aber nicht beirren ließ. An einige ganz wenige Teilnehmer eine kleine Empfehlung von mir, es gilt das ungeschriebene Gesetz, *der Tourguide wird nicht überholt*, es sei denn, er erlaubt es.
Mein Puls pendelte sich auf 118 Schläge ein. Mir hat die erste längere Tour nach meinem 6 wöchigen Ausfall sehr gefallen. Das einzige was mir wehtat war der Hintern, der hatte sich nach dieser Zeit leider noch nicht an den Sattel gewöhnt. Aber er wird morgen noch einmal trainiert, wenn ich mich mit Harti Richtung Auenwald zu einer kleinen Vormittagsrunde aufmache.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
gleich ist Start zur letzten Trainingsrunde Richtung Auenwald/Domholzschänke, mit dem Besuch von zwei Geocaches.
Neben Harti ihat sich auch Bikermario angemeldet.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag traf ich mich mit Harti und Bikermario zu einer kleinen guten 52 km Runde.
Um 09:00 Uhr holte ich Harti ab und fuhr mit ihm zum Saaleradweg 





und auf diesen dann bis zur Neumarktbrücke in Merseburg. Hier wartete schon Bikermario auf uns. 




Gemeinsam fuhren wir zur B181 vor und schauten uns den Stand der Arbeiten für die Fußgänger und Radlerbrücke über den Saalearm an.




_(Hier soll demnächst die Brücke gebaut werden)_
Wir folgten dann den Radweg an der B181bis nach Wallendorf. Hier bog ich auf den Rüsternnaturlehrpfad ab, 




der uns an parallel der Luppe auf der Mühlenstraße nach Osten brachte. Wir passierten die historische Wallendorfer Wassermühle 




_(rechts oben das Rad ist für Geocacher interessant)_
und überquerten anschließend am Ende der Mühlenstraße, über eine Fußgängerbrücke die Luppe und folgten den Naturlehrpfad weiter nach NO. 









Ca. 200 Meter vom Ufer des Raßnitzer See bog ich nach Osten ab und folgte einen Wirtschaftsweg am Südufer der Luppe weiter, 









_(Das war auch für mich ein neuer Wegeabschnitt)_
der uns bis nach Lössen brachte. Auf den neuen Radweg ging es bis zum Ortsausgang. Ab hier führte uns ein Radweg bis nach Zweimen. 




_(Dorfteich von Zweimen)_
Ich folgte der K2178 weiter nach NO. Da die Straße in keinem guten Zustand ist und wohl als Bodendenkmal eingestuft werden soll (Kopfsteinpflaster vom feinsten wohl noch aus dem 19. Jahrhundert),




bog ich nach wenigen 100 Metern in das östlich der Straße gelegen Waldstück ab und folgte den Weg bis nach Horburg-Maßlau. Den Ort verließen wir am östlichen Ortsausgang, fuhren bis zum Abzweig nach Masslau. Ab hier dann nach Norden bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang von Masslau, wo wir auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg stießen. Den folgten wir weiter bis zum Flussbett der Neuen Luppe, dabei unterquerten wir die BAB9.
Langsam wurde es sehr warm, da wir aber zum größten Teil im Auenwald unterwegs waren, war es unter dem Blätterdach noch angenehm kühl. Das änderte sich erst, als wir aus den Schatten der Bäume heraustraten und auf dem Damm der Neuen Luppe bis zur Pause in der Domholzschänke fuhren. 
In der Domholzschänke dann eine kleine Erfrischung (heißen Kaffee gesponsert durch Harti) zu uns genommen.




_(Der Sponsor erscheint, gekonnt balancierend, mit den Tassen)_










Nach der Pause führte ich meine Mitfahrer zur Brücke über die Neue Luppe von der Domholzschänke östlich gelegen. Unser Weg führte auf der Gundorfer Linie nach NW bis zum Radweg an der B186. Auf dem Radweg dann weiter nach Norden bis zum Wehr an der Weißen Elster. Hier machten wir einen kleinen Spaziergang entlang des Südufers der Weißen Elster zur Halbinsel. Zurück ging es dann auf der B186 bis zum Abzweig der Masslauer Linie. Wir folgten dann diesen Weg durch den Auenwald nach Westen bis zur Brücke über der Weißen Elster südlich von Wehlitz. Ab hier folgten wir den Elsterradweg bis zum Zugang zum Raßnitzer See. Weiter dann am Nordufer des Sees entlang nach Westen, wo wir am Ende des Sees nach Süden abbogen und zum Wallendorfer See gelangten. 




_(noch ein kleines Selfi von uns dreien, bevor der Endspurt nach Hause begann)_
Über Luppenau dann weiter zum Rüsternnaturlehrpfad, den wir dann bis zum Anfang an der B181 folgten. Auf dem Straßenbegleitenden Radweg ging zurück zur Neumarktbrücke, wo wir uns von Bikermario verabschiedeten. 




_(Schloss und Klostergarten Merseburg)_
Es war eine schöne Vormittagsrunde, wo sogar ich noch einen Streckenabschnitt gefahren bin, den ich noch nicht kannte und dass will in dieser Gegend schon was heißen.
Dank an meine beiden Begleiter für die Unterstützung, auch beim Suchen und Finden einiger Dosenverstecke.
Die nächste Tour wird am Mittwoch, den 14.06., stattfinden. Grobes Ziel sind die Schweigenberge bei Freyburg, aber dazu werde ich noch genaueres mitteilen.
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=ujzamsfuopksyoph&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 14.06. kleine Tour von 
Treffpunkt 1: Kreisverkehr Airpark Merseburg 08:30 Uhr über 
Treffpunkt 2 Kirche Frankleben zwischen 08:50 Uhr bis 09:05 Uhr.
Ziel sind die Schweigenberge westlich Freyburg.
In Merseburg zurück spätestens bis ca. gegen 14:50 Uhr.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte sollte er zur Zeit am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
den heutigen Dienstagvormittag nutzte ich für eine kleine Rundreise Merseburg-Weißenfels-Merseburg. Punkt 08:00 Uhr bin ich gestartet und auf Feldwegen und Betonbahnen bis nach Geusa.




_(Wenn man sich die Bäume genau betrachtet kann man den starken Gegenwind durchaus erkennen)_
Von dort zum Großkaynaer See weiter. Am Ostufer war ich um diese Zeit noch allein unterwegs, nur ein paar grasende Pferde schauten sich nach mir um. 




Der Rundweg um den See hat in den letzten Jahren ganz schön gelitten. Die am Wegesrand stehenden Bäume sind in den Jahren natürlich auch gewachsen und haben ihr Wurzelwerk dazu benutzt, den Asphalt wellenförmig anzuheben.




Für RR-Fahrer und Tourenfahrer mit schmalen Reifen ist das nicht mehr angenehm zu fahren. Nun ich hatte da heute mit meinen großen Reifen keine Probleme.




In Weißenfels angekommen stand ich erst einmal in der Klosterstraße vor einer Baustelle. Ich schlug mich dann bis zur Schlossgasse durch. Auf dieser dann hoch, ging mit Elektronenunterstützung ganz ordentlich. In der Zeitzer Straße durch die Baustelle weiter bis zur Franckestraße und auf dieser wieder retour über die Schützenstraße zum Radladen „Radartist“ in der Nicolaistraße. Den Chef Andrej wollte ich schon öfter mal besuchen, war aber immer am Mittwochvormittag da, wo er leider geschlossen hat. Wie ich von ihm erfuhr und auch sehen konnte, ist er der einzige autorisierte Händler für die spanische Fahrradmarke Orbea in Sachsen-Anhalt. 









Anschließend noch zu einem Besuch bei Zweiradriese in Weißenfels vorbei gefahren und mich nach meinem 19 Zähneritzel für meine Rohloff erkundigt. Die gibt es jetzt nur noch als Steckvariante, so brauche ich also noch einen Schraubadapter. Ich vermute, dass die Teile zum Freitag in Merseburg in der Zweigstelle sein werden. Auf dem Saaleradweg 









_(Man sieht schon das der Wasserstand ein wenig niedrig ist.)_
ging es dann am westlichen Ufer der Saale zurück bis nach Spergau, wo ich noch einen Abstecher zur Gedenkstätte, die an die Zwangsarbeiter, die hier menschenunwürdig untergebracht waren, erinnert und von denen sehr viele hier ihr Leben lassen mussten.




Diesen ehemaligen Ort des Grauens kannte ich noch nicht. Von dort dann an der Außenmauer des Leunabetriebsgeländes bis zur Spergauer Straße zurückgefahren und auf dieser dann weiter nach Merseburg.
Es waren am Ende knappe 50 km bei gutem Wind von vorn.
Morgen geht es, wie schon angekündigt nach Freyburg. Es kann sein, dass wir aus Merseburg uns um ein paar Minuten am Treffpunkt 2 Frankleben verspäten können. Also Bikermario nicht ungeduldig werden, wir kommen.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
heute unternahmen Harti, Erich, Bikermario, Reinhard1 und ich eine kleine Müsli-Tour zur Zeddenbachmühle in Freyburg.
Ich traf mich mit Harti und Erich um 08:30 Uhr am Kreisverkehr am Airpark in Merseburg. Erich war heute überpünktlich, so konnten wir drei schon um 08:25 Uhr starten. 




Es ging über den Airpark zum Radweg Richtung Heerstraße, die wurde nach Süden hin überquert. So gelangten wir auf die Klobikauer Straße, folgten diese ein paar 100 Meter nach Westen und bogen dann nach Süden zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg ab. Auf diesem dann weiter nach Frankleben zur Treffpunkt 2 Kirche. Unterwegs trafen wir noch einen einsamen Pilger, mit dem machten wir noch einen kleinen Plausch. Vor uns in größerer Entfernung sahen wir einen Biker strampeln, dass konnte nur Bikermario sein. Er erwartete uns dann schon am Treffpunkt, kurz nach 09:00 Uhr traf auch Reinhard1 aus Weißenfels ein. 









Ich wählte heute die Strecke an Geiseltalsee entlang bis zur Pfännerhall. 









_(Der Badestrand Frankleben)



_
Von dort durch Braunsbedra zum westlichen Ortsausgang. Hier bog ich ab nach Schortau. In Schortau ging es dann schön allmählich hoch zur Müchehöhe nach Westen.



















Auf dem Höhenweg fuhren wir weiter bis zur L163. Auf dieser Straße dann wenige 100 Meter nach Süden, bis zum Abzweig nach Ebersroda. Zum Ort fuhren wir durch eine sehr schöne Birkenallee. 




Am westlichen Ortsausgang bog ich auf einen Wanderweg der in die Neue Göhle führt ab. Nach 20 Metern auf dem Weg bemerkte ich ein schwammiges Fahrverhalten meines Bikes. Kurzer Stopp, Daumenprobe Hinterrad, alles i.O. Dann das Vorderrad die Druckprobe und da ging dann auch schon die Luft total runter. Kleine Schlauchwechselpause eingelegt. 




Ich hatte ja vorn den neuen Pannenschlauch mit den Noppen drin, aber wenn der Glassplitter den Schlauch zwischen den Noppen beschädigt hat, nützen auch die Noppen nichts. Der Schlauch wurde schnell gewechselt, Dank CO2-Patrone und ein wenig pumpen hatte ich schnell 3 bar drauf. Dann weiter durch die Neue Göhle bis nach Freyburg zur Tankstelle, hier noch Luft nachgepumpt, den Schlauch musste man sich erst beim Kassierer abholen. Kannte ich auch noch nicht. In Freyburg fuhr ich dann hinter der Halle der Sektkellerei Rotkäppchen hoch zu den Schweigenbergen. 









_(Blick auf die Neue Göhle)









(Nach und nach trudelten die Mitfahrer ein)_
Auf dem Wirtschaftsweg am oberen Rand der Weinberge, wo wir die Aussicht in das Unstruttal genossen, haben weiter nach Westen.




_(Blick von den Schweigenbergen auf die Zeddenbachmühle)_
Am Ende ging der Weg in einen Wanderweg über, der uns runter zur „An der Freyburger Straße“ führte. Auf dieser rollten wir zur bis zur Zeddenbachmühle. 









_(Kleine Pause an der Mühle)_
Nachdem wir unsere Rucksäcke mit Müslipackungen gefüllt hatten, fuhren wir nach Freyburg zum Bäcker am Markt, hier Kaffee und Kuchen.









Nach der Stärkung verließen wir Freyburg auf der alten Straße Ehrauberge nach Osten. 














_(Blick in Richtung Saale Bad Kösen)













_
Am Ende folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Pödelist, hier verabschiedete sich Reinhard1 von uns. Wir Merseburger fuhren auf den Weg in die Alte Göhle nach Norden bis zum Luftschiff.









Ab hier folgten wir den ökumenischen Pilgerweg in Richtung Merseburg. 









_(Wer genau hinschaut kann am Horizont mitte den Petersberg erkennen)



_
Unterwegs trafen wir noch eine Pilgerin und auch den Pilger vom Vormittag, der sich verlaufen hatte und gute 2 Stunden falsch gelaufen war.
Zu Hause angekommen waren es bei mir so an die 74 km. Das Wetter hat wieder einmal gepasst, nicht zu warm, gerade richtig und wir hatten nur eine Panne und das war die vom Tourguide.
Die nächsten Touren stehen erst ab den 27.06. bei mir an. Werde mich dann rechtzeitig bemerkbar machen.
Hier die Strecke: 
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=agccrxafumhmjysr&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
nach dem Urlaub im Norden Deutschlands geht es heutemit Harti zu einer lockeren Tour Richtung Kerner See, oder nach Norden Richtung Halle und Umgebung. Der Westwind ist schon ganz schön heftig. Nun wir werden das um 11:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt ganz demokratisch entscheiden.
Am Sonntag ist Start 09:00 Uhr Bahnhof Elisabethhöhe in Merseburg. Es geht mit Detlef Richtung Dölauer Heide, Brandberge, Kröllwitzer Kiesgruben, Saale und zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
heute wollte ich ja eigentlich mit Harti zum Fischer am Kerner See, aber als ich gegen 10:00 Uhr die Baumkronen betrachtete, die sich stark von Westen nach Osten bogen, entschieden wir uns für eine Fahrt nach Norden.
Punkt 11.00 Uhr starteten wir beide von Merseburg, auf den Saaleradweg
  
von Merseburg bis nach Angersdorf. Hier bog ich nach Osten zum neuen Damm ab. Die Dammkrone ist mittlerweile asphaltiert.



Die Fahrt ging am südlichen Rand der Kleingartenanlage „Am Passendorfer Damm“ entlang bis zum Abzweig Kiesgrube Saaleaue.



Weiter dann auf der Straße am westlichen Rand der Kiesgrube, vorbei an der Pferderennbahn bis zum Rennbahnkreuz.



_(Diese Haltegriffe finde ich super, leider gibt es noch viel zu wenige davon)_
Auf dem Radweg Gimritzer Damm weiter nach Norden, wo wir auf das Gelände des Leibniz Instituts abbogen. Nach dem Gelände bogen wir dann wieder auf den Weinbergweg ab und folgten ihn weiter nach Norden bis zu den Kreuzer Teichen. Ein schönes Biotop mit vielen Seerosen.



Unser nächstes Ziel war die Straße Kreuzvorwerk, auf dieser ging es wieder nach Osten



bis zum Aussichtspunkt Saaleterrassen. Es war sicher mal ein schöner Aussichtspunkt, leider sieht man durch den jetzt sehr hohen Bewuchs kaum noch die Saale.



Nachdem wir die Aussicht genossen hatten oder geahnt hatten, die Saale sah man nur schemenhaft durch die Bäume schimmern ging es runter zum Saaleufer.



Auf der Talstraße ging es am linken Saaleufer bis zur Brüderhöhle, hier ein schnelles Selfi von uns zwei,











dann weiter am Saaleufer zur Peißnitzinsel und von dort nach Süden bis zum Hafenbahnradweg. Auf dem Böllberger Weg ging es zurück bis Röpzig, wo wir uns noch schnell einen Kaffee gönnten. Nach der kurzen Pause dann auf dem Saaleradweg zurück nach Merseburg.
So trafen wir wieder pünktlich zum Kaffeetrinken bei unseren Frauen ein. Es war eine schöne entspannte kleine Runde mit Seitenwind.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> .....
> Am Sonntag ist Start 09:00 Uhr Bahnhof Elisabethhöhe in Merseburg. Es geht mit Detlef Richtung Dölauer Heide, Brandberge, Kröllwitzer Kiesgruben, Saale und zurück.


*Kleine Treffpunktänderung:*
Neuer Treffpunkt: Knapendorfer Weg Kreuzung B91. Zeit ebenfalls 09:00 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
wenn nichts dazwischen kommt werde ich am Dienstag den 04.07. von Bad Sulza nach Bad Bibra Käsescheune und dann weiter bis Merseburg fahren.
Mit Hopperticket im ABELIO von Merseburg bis Bad Sulza. Abfahrt Merseburg um 09:38 Uhr.
Start in Bad Sulza um 10:19 Uhr.


----------



## Bikermario (1. Juli 2017)

Abfahrt Merseburg um 09:38 Uhr.
Start in Bad Sulza um 19:19 Uhr.

Da braucht der ABELLIO aber ziemlich lange von Merseburg bis Bad Sulza.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2017)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Abfahrt Merseburg um 09:38 Uhr.
> Start in Bad Sulza um 10:19 Uhr.
> 
> Da braucht der ABELLIO aber ziemlich lange von Merseburg bis Bad Sulza.


Hab ich schon bemerkt und geändert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> *Kleine Treffpunktänderung:*
> Neuer Treffpunkt: Knapendorfer Weg Kreuzung B91. Zeit ebenfalls 09:00 Uhr


Guten Morgen,
wir haben uns kurzfristig entschieden mit zu radeln.

Wir sind dann um 9.00 am Treffpunkt...muss nur noch die Geländereifen aufziehen.[emoji4] 

VG Jens und Sybille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
es war eine schöne entspannte Tour am heutigen Vormittag.
Der Tourbericht kommt morgen, führe jetzt erst mal meine Gattin zum Abendessen aus.
Dank an alle Teilnehmer der heutigen Tour, für dass treue folgen.




Euch eine schöne Woche.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2017)

Grüße aus Naumburg,
war eine sehr schöne Tour bei gutem Wetter und trocken bis Punkt Tourende.











...auf dem Rückweg gab es noch lecker Rostbratwürste in Freyburg am Wehr ... Lecker


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag führte ich die Tour Merseburg-Dölauer Heide-Saale-Merseburg durch.
Bei der Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt an der B91 Kreuzung Knapendorfer Weg traf ich noch auf Bikermario,




so fuhren wir dann zu zweit zum Treffpunkt. Kurz vor 09:00 Uhr trafen wir ein, leffith stand schon an der Ampel und wartete auf Grün um die B91 zu überqueren.




_(leffith ordentlich die Luft angehalten)_
Da ich zuvor noch schnell im Forum reingeschaut hatte, wusste ich das Comfortbiker mit seinem Tandem und Copiloten ebenfalls an der Tour teilnehmen wollte. Wir hielten Ausschau und sahen ihn auf dem Parkplatz am Erdbeerfeld sein Tandem einsatzbereit machen.




Punkt 09:00 Uhr waren wir vollzählig und starteten bei richtig schönem Bikerwetter zur Tour. Ich hatte am Tag vorher die Strecke noch ein wenig präzisiert. Ich folgte der Saale am linken Ufer über Korbetha




bis zum Abzweig in die Gartenanlage an den Angerdorfer Teichen. Der Weg führte uns nach Westen bis zur Zscherbener Landstraße. Hier bog ich ab zum Kalksteinbruchsee, den meine Mitfahrer noch nicht kannten.














Wir umrundeten ihn fast entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn und überquerten dann die B80, um dann auf dem Looshohlweg nach Norden in die Heide zu fahren. Auf dem Bergmannstieg ging es Norden durch die Heide









bis zum Heidebahnhof. Hier bog ich nach Norden zur steinernen Jungfrau ab.









Nach dem Gruppenfoto wieder retour zum Heidebahnhof. Hier bog ich auf den Wolfsschluchtweg ein und folgte ihn bis zur Bischofswiese. Das nächste Zwischenziel, den Kolkturm erreichten wir auf dem Pfad oberhalb der Wolfsschlucht. Hier legten wir einen Besichtigungshalt und Dosensuchhalt ein.




_(Herrliche Aussicht, im Hintergrund der Petersberg)



_
Nach der Besichtigung zeigte uns das Team Comfortbiker, wie man mit einem Tandem die Treppen zum Schwedenweg runter fährt. Auf dem Schwedenweg sind wir dann zum nächsten Zwischenziel dem Heidefriedhof weiter gefahren. Am Ende des Christian-Wilhelm Weges verließen wir die Heide nach Osten. Fuhren dann parallel zur Dölauer Straße bis zum östlichen Rand des Sportkomplexes Brandberge. Hier geht ein Pfad nach Süden ab, der uns zum Hoher Weg führte auf diesen dann weiter in einem Bogen zum Aussichtspunkt Saaleterrassen.




Vom Aussichtspunkt ging es auf der Kröllwitzer Straße runter zur Saale. Ich folgte der Talstraße nach Süden, dann entlang der wilden Saale zur Peißnitzinsel, die wir über die Schwanenbrücke erreichten. Die Insel verließen wir im Süden über die Schafbrücke und fuhren weiter zum Holzplatz, wo wir auf den Hafenbahnweg trafen. Am originalen Prellbock der Hafenpause eine kleine Pause,









bevor wir zum Pulverweidenteich weiterfuhren. Hier überquerten wir die Saale auf dem Saalewehr














und folgten den Trail entlang des östlichen Ufers der Regattastrecke. Wir überquerten dann die Kanalbrücke









und folgten den asphaltierten Weg Rennbahn Passendorfer Wiesen. Bis zum neuen Damm B80. Auf der dortigen asphaltierten Dammkrone ging es weiter nach SW bis Angersdorf.




_(An diesem Tag wollte ich wissen wie weit der Weg ging, bis zum Wendehammer am Eisenbahndamm)




(Also wieder 200 Meter retour)




(Bei solchen Absperrungen muss man schon das Bike rumheben)_
Hier folgte ich der Hauptstraße bis zur historischen Wassermühle Holleben.









_(Das Kurfürstliche Wappen am Getreidespeicher der Wassermühle Holleben. Errichtet 1618 unter Kurfürst Johann Georg I. von Sachsen)_
Nach der Besichtigung weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis zum Teichplatz6 Hohenweiden. Ab hier entschloss ich mich spontan, auf den Gartenweg nach SW abzubiegen und bis zum Ende des Weges zu fahren. Laut meiner Karte sollte hier ein Pfad nach NW bis zur Straße an der Kiesgrube Hohenweiden führen. War leider eine Sackgasse, aber Bikermario kannte den richtigen Pfad von seinen WP-Touren. Er führte uns jetzt zielgerichtet zur Straße.




Auf den Kirschbergweg ging es dann stetig ansteigend nach NW hoch. Nun ich unterstützte mit Sport und erwartete oben meine Mitfahrer.




_(Blick von der Höhe auf das EON-Kraftwerk, dass ja nach dem Wahlprogramm der Grünen als erstes vom Netz gehen soll)_




_(Der Puls war bei ihnen deutlich höhere als bei mir)_









Über Dörstewitz und entlang des alten Buna-Bahnhofs gelangten wir zur König-Heinrich I.-Quelle.




Ab hier dann weiter bis zum Parkplatz, wo das Tandemtransportfahrzeug vom Team Comfortbiker stand. Hier dann Tourende nach ca. 58 km. Gerade richtig, es fing nämlich an langsam zu nieseln.
Es war eine schöne kleine pannenfreie Vormittagsrunde bei super Bikerwetter.
Allen Teilnehmern eine schöne Woche, bis vielleicht zur nächsten Tour. 
Hier die Strecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=qpdjibqiuwrsmocz&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Bikermario (3. Juli 2017)

Danke Udo für die tolle Tour. Von mir aus könntest Du jede Woche so ne Runde drehen. Wann immer ich kann, radle ich mit.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2017)

Bike der Woche, Bike des Monats.... Udo hätte "Tourbericht der Woche" als Kategorie verdient und sicher schon einige Male ganz oben gestanden. 
... wär doch Mal ein Vorschlag wert.☺️

Bilder, akrobatisch gekippst, reichlich Ortsinfos und gut umschrieben ...klasse Bericht


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
werde morgen eine kleine Geocachingtour nach Freyburg auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg von Merseburg durchführen.
Ich starte um 08:00 Uhr vom Parkplatz Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg. In Frankleben an der Kirche werde ich um 08:20 Uhr sein. Zum Mittagessen gegen 12:00 Uhr (+- 20 Minuten) will ich wieder zurück sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
heute unternahm ich mit Harti eine Käsebeschaffungstour nach Bad Bibra in die Käsescheune.
Wir trafen uns um 09:30 Uhr auf dem Bahnsteig 2 in Merseburg. Harti war schon vor Ort. Ich begab mich zu den Fahrkartenautomaten und löste für uns beide ein Hopperticket bis Bad Sulza zu 9,80 €.
Der ABELIO kam pünktlich, wir stiegen ein und genossen die Fahrt nach Bad Sulza. Die Schaffnerin kontrollierte kurz vor Weißenfels unser Ticket und wartete auf etwas, auf das zweite Ticket. Der Automat hat zwar für 2 Personen das Geld genommen, aber nur für eine Person das Ticket ausgedruckt. Das war ärgerlich, aber die liebe Schaffnerin hatte uns geglaubt und wir brauchten nicht nachzuzahlen. Was lehrt uns das, sofort nach dem Empfang des Tickets raufschauen, ob auch alles seine Richtigkeit hat. In Bad Sulza fuhren wir schnell noch zum Bratwurststand an der alten Saline. 









_(schmeckte wieder bestens)_
Der Chef kannte uns ja schon. Vor uns hatte ein junger Kunde einen ganzen Beutel Roster bestellt, das dauerte dann ein wenig bis wir an der Reihe waren. Dann war es endlich soweit und wir konnten herzhaft zubeißen. Da durch den Halt die Zeit vorangeschritten war, entschloß ich mich auf dem Radweg, kurz vor dem Bahnhof Auerstedt zu einer kleinen Touränderung.









Ich folgte einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden, der in Richtung B87 hoch führte. 




Nach 973 Metern bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach NW ab, der, wie sich nach einigen 100 Metern herausstellte, in Natura auf einem Luzernefeld endete. Nun zurück gibt es nicht, also schnell mal die Aussicht in das Emsenbachtal genossen, einen Blick auf die Ortschaft Auerstadt geworfen und dann nach Norden über das Luzernefeld zur B87 weiter. 




_(Der quadratische Bau ist das Schloss Auerstedt)_




_(Der Weg zum Luzernefeld)_









_(Ist doch eine schöne Aussicht, oder?)_
Auf der Selbigen weiter nach Westen bis zum Abzweig Windmühle Eckhartsberga. Wir passierten die Windmühle, die ohne Haube da stand, so wie es aussah soll hier in nächster Zeit die Mühle restauriert werden. 









Wir überquerten die B250 und hielten beim Hexenstein an. 




Nach der Besichtigung des Ortes der Hexenverbrennung zurück zur B250 und auf dieser dann nach Norden. 




_(Kein Verkehr)_
Auch hier auf Grund der Bereifung und Kettenübersetzung von Harti, der am Morgen kurz vor der Abfahrt noch schnell die Räder wechseln musste eine Tourkorrektur zur B250. Durch Sperrungen hinter der Ortschaft Schimmel war heute fast kein Verkehr auf der Straße. So rollten wir ohne Gegenverkehr und ohne überholt zu werden einsam durch das Waldgebiet südlich Eckhartsberga Lindenberg bis nach Frankroda. Ab Frankroda weiter auf der einsamen B250 Richtung und durch die Ortschaft Schimmel bis zum Abzweig nach Bad Bibra. 




_(Blick in Richtung Steinbach und Gutschbachtal)_
Hier auf der Höhe vor Steinbach dann die Straßensperrung, großflächige Bauarbeiten. Wir kamen aber gut mit dem Rad durch die Baustelle und rollten danach in Steinbach ein. Auf dem Gutschbachradweg 




fuhren wir weiter nach Bad Bibra zur Käsescheune. Hier wurden dann Rucksack und Packtaschen mit lecker Räucherkäse gefüllt.




Nach der kurzen Rast und das Auffüllen unserer Wasserflaschen durch die freundliche Verkäuferin ging es dann auf einen Waldweg, der am Schwimmbad nach Osten entlang führt zur B176,




auf der auch kaum Fahrzeuge unterwegs waren bis nach Laucha. Ab Laucha folgten wir der L209, die Serpentine hoch zur Querfurter Platte 




_(Blick in das Unstruttal)_
und dann über Gleina bis zum nördlichen Ortseingang von Branderoda. Ab hier folgte ich den Höhenweg (Wirtschaftsweg) 




weiter nach Osten bis zur Müchelhöhe. Ab hier dann rollten wir dann talwärts bis nach Schortau. Ab Schortau bog ich nach Norden nach Braunsbedra ab. Unser nächster Halt war dann das Kaffee am Infopunkt Neumark/ Geiseltalsee. 




Bevor wir uns auf den Rundweg Richtung des Geiseltalsees nach Merseburg aufmachten, noch schnell einen Kaffee. Am Ostufer trafen wir noch zwei Pilgerinnen im fortgeschrittenem Alter. Mit dem wir noch ein kleines Schwätzchen machten. Dann aber weiter, denn um 15:00 Uhr war ja Kaffeezeit bei unseren Frauen.
Die Zeit wurde eingehalten, die Tour ging wieder ohne Pannen über die Bühne. Es wurden neue Wege gebahnt und die Sonne brannte auch nicht so stark. Also es war wieder einmal alles bestens gewesen.


----------



## hallunke (5. Juli 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bike der Woche, Bike des Monats.... Udo hätte "Tourbericht der Woche" als Kategorie verdient und sicher schon einige Male ganz oben gestanden.
> ... wär doch Mal ein Vorschlag wert.☺️
> 
> Bilder, akrobatisch gekippst, reichlich Ortsinfos und gut umschrieben ...klasse Bericht



Da schließe ich mich voll inhaltlich an, so ein Titel müsste mal her...
Dummerweise hatte ich von Eurer Runde am Sonntag erst gelesen, als Ihr Euch am Start getroffen hattet. Und auch gestern hatte ich es nicht hin bekommen.
Schade, schade - doch es klappt wieder mal und bis dahin freue ich mich wie Ihr auf weitere schöne Touren mit Udo.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
wie gestern schon gepostet bin ich heute um 08:00 Uhr zu einer Geocacherrunde aufgebrochen. Da sich niemand angemeldet hatte habe ich aber trotzdem einen Abstecher zum Treffpunkt 1 am Luftfahrtmuseum gemacht. Bin dann weiter über die ehemalige Ringstraße des Flugplatzes zum Radweg und auf diesen nach Süden vor zur Geusaer Straße. Hier folgte ich dann den ökumenischen Pilgerweg, 




vorbei am Runstedter und Großkaynaer See bis nach Roßbach. Ab Roßbach dann weiter auf dem Pilgerweg hoch zum Luftschiff bei Pettstädt.
Der Name Luftschiff stammt vom dortigen ehemaligen Gasthaus. 
_„Der Legende nach soll bei der Bedienung von umherreisenden Studenten unter das Tischtuch der Wind gefahren sein, so dass ein Student ausrief: „Das Luftschiff soll der Teufel holen“. Quelle_ 




_(Blick entlang des Fürstenweges nach Westen zur Alten Göhle)_




_(Blick vom Fürstenweg in Richtung Norden Klobikauer Halde)



_
Den dortigen Funkmast erreichte ich nach 22 km und 55 Minuten Fahrzeit. Auf dem Fürstenweg, der Weißenfels, die ehemalige Residenzstadt der Fürsten von Sachsen-Weißenfels, mit Freyburg verbindet ging es noch ca. 3 km westlich in das Waldgebiet Alte Göhle, hier die ehemalige Gartenanlage „Klein-Friedenthal“ die von Herzog Johann Georg von Sachsen-Weißenfels errichtet wurde. 
Hier begab ich mich auf Dosensuche auf einen Rundkurs und verließ die Alte Göhle bei der Napoleoneiche am Ostrand des Waldgebietes. 









_(So sah z.B. ein Versteck aus)_
Die eigentliche alte Eiche wurde vom Blitz erschlagen, aber man hat daneben eine neu gepflanzt. Am Ostrand bin ich dann weiter nach Norden bis in die Ortschaft Zeuchfeld. 














Die B176 wurde überquert und auf einen nicht gepflegten Göhlewanderweg 









weiter nach Norden bis zum östlichen Ortsrand von Branderoda. Die Straße K2165 wurde nach Norden hin überquert, ein Graben, heute ohne Wasser durchfahren und dann weiter hoch, durch das Hakenholz, zum Höhenweg. Hier schlug ich den sehr zugewachsenen Weg nach NO ein, 









der mich bis zum Krumpaer Weg führte. Diesen Weg verließ ich in der Linkskurve wieder und fuhr auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg weiter, 




bis ich auf die Branderodaer Hohle traf, auf der ich dann weiter auf uralten Kopfsteinpflaster bis zum ehemaligen Verlauf der Geisel fuhr. Das war der Lauf der Geisel im Zeitraum des Kohleabbaus. Am linken Kanalufer 









dann weiter bis nach Krumpa, vorbei am Luftschutzbunker B134a bis zum Rundweg am Geiseltalsee. 




Auf diesen dann bis Frankleben, wo ich wieder auf den Pilgerweg stieß, der mich zurück nach Merseburg brachte. Pünktlich 5 Minuten vor 12:00 Uhr nahm ich wie geplant zum Mittagessen am Tisch Platz.
Hat alles wieder gepasst, guter Schnitt trotz Dosensuche von 20 km/h gehabt. Die Weg-Zeitberechnung hat hingehauen, mal sehen, wo es mich in der kommenden Woche hin verschlägt. 
Ich möchte ja gerne mal ab Eisleben so um die Hühneburg und Katharinenholz bei Wimmelburg noch ein paar Dosen einsammeln.


----------



## hallunke (6. Juli 2017)

Das "Versteck" macht ja einen weitaus gepflegteren Eindruck als üblicherweise die entsprechenden Originale. Musstest Du da Deine Notizen auf der kleinen Klorolle eintragen?
viele Grüße von
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juli 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Das "Versteck" macht ja einen weitaus gepflegteren Eindruck als üblicherweise die entsprechenden Originale. Musstest Du da Deine Notizen auf der kleinen Klorolle eintragen?
> viele Grüße von
> Andreas (hallunke)


Nein, aber unter dem Klosettdeckel.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
da es ja morgen gegen Nachmittag sehr warm wird, werde ich um 08:00 Uhr in Richtung Feyburg, dann in einem Bogen durch den Gleinaer Grund zum Geiseltalsee bis Mücheln und von dort zurück nach Merseburg fahren.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte sollte er um 08:00 Uhr Abfahrbereit am Parkplatz Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg sein.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
wie ich gestern schon geschrieben habe, habe ich heute am frühen Vormittag mit Harti 




eine schnelle Runde zur Abbruchkante/ Gleinaer Berge Flugplatz Gleina unternommen. Kurz vor dem Treffpunkt am Luftfahrtmuseum habe ich spontan die Tour ein wenig abgeändert. Wir fuhren vom Airpark zur Heerstraße und folgten diese 














bis nach Stöbnitz, nördlicher Ortseingang. Hier folgten wir der L163 bis zum Abzweig Mücheln/ Schmirma nach Süden. Am Abzweig dann in die Ortschaft Schmirma 














_(Es gibt sie noch die Windräder älterer Bauart)_
und folgten der Dorfstraße nach SW. Nach 23,4 km erreichten wir die K2163 und folgten deren Verlauf bis kurz vor der Hochburg der identitären Bewegung in Schnellroda. Bogen aber vorher nach Süden ab, damit uns nicht schlecht wird beim Vorbeifahren am Rittergut von Herrn Kubitscheck. So umfuhren wir die Ortschaft östlich nach Süden bis zum Ortsausgang von Albersroda. Hier folgten wir dann einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen bis zur B180.




_(Das Reh oder war es ein Rehbock sprang kurz vor unseren Rädern über den Weg)_
100 Meter auf der B180 nach Süden und dann auf einen Waldweg nach Westen abgebogen. 














In einem Bogen führte uns der Weg, dabei mussten etliche Wasserlöcher durchfahren werden, nach Süden zum östlichen Hochufer des Unstruttales. 




_(Heute hatten wir eine einigermaßen gute Sicht in das Unstruttal und nach Karsdorf zur ICE-Brücke)_




Wir fuhren dann am westlichen Rand der Gleinaer Berge nach Süden bis zur Start und Landebahn der Segelflieger weiter. 




Suchten auf dem Weg entlang der Gleinaer Berge noch einen Cache, bevor wir uns wieder gen Osten in Richtung Gleina bewegten. In Gleina fuhr ich heute hinter dem dortigen Schloss in den Schlosspark, den wir beide noch nicht kannten. 
























Anschließend folgten wir der L209 nach Osten bei gutem Gegenwind. Hier übernahm ich den Part des Windschildes, so konnte Harti entspannt im Windschatten folgen. Nach wenigen Kilometern erreichten wir die L163, auf der es dann bis nach Mücheln zum oberen Rundweg um den Geiseltalsee ging. 




Den Weg folgten wir weiter nach Osten, wo wir in Krumpa wieder auf den unteren Rundweg stießen und auf diesen bis nach Frankleben weiter rollten. Am nördlichen Ortsrand von Frankleben ist das Getreide schon abgeerntet, so wird es ja demnächst bald Herbst, weil Stoppelfelder. Aber hier gab es was anderes zu bewundern. 




Ein Traktor mit einem sehr großen Tankwagen im Schlepp machte gerade sein hinteres Ventil auf und die Gülle ergoss sich auf das Feld. Die Schläuche für das einlassen in den Erdboden blieben natürlich zur Deko eingeklappt. Aber der Fahrer hatte noch einen zweiten Traktor mit einem Grubber auf dem Feld stehen, wo er dann nach dem Entleeren umsetzte und die Gülle untergrubberte.




_(Hier wird das nächste Feld für die Gülleentleerung vorbereitet)_
Nach 63 km war dann die Tour beendet und wir konnten pünktlich 12:00 Uhr mit unseren Frauen zu Mittag speisen.




Die heutige Strecke.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
nachdem ich gestern mit Harti eine kleine Vormittagstour in den Dieskauer Park mit kleinen Umwegen zur Weißen Elster bei Lochau und dann auf dem Damm der Steinlache zurück nach Merseburg unternommen hatte,














ging es heute Vormittag mit Reinhard1 auf Tour.
Mit dem Zug bin ich bis Leißling, wo Reinhard1 schon auf mich wartete. 




Punkt 09:00 Uhr begaben wir uns auf dem Saaleradweg Richtung Oeblesschleuse. Da es laut Wetterbericht ja heute ab Mittag regnen sollte, wollte ich den Vormittag zum Aufsuchen einiger Verstecke am Saaleradweg nutzen.
Kurz vor der Oeblesschleuse kann man am Nordufer der Saale schon den gewaltigen Baufortschritt des Wasserkraftwerkes bewundern.









_(Der Weinberg auf dem Nordufer der Saale bei Eulau)_
In Schönburg angekommen bewunderten wir die Lesebank , direkt am Radweg gelegen mit ihrem gut gefüllten Bücherschrank. 




Weiter ging es, vorbei am Alten Felsenkeller bis zum ersten Versteck, kurz vor dem Pegel vor dem Bootshaus Naumburg.









An der Infotafel zum Saaleradweg am halleschen Anger ein kurzer Halt zwecks Informationen für einen kleinen Multicache. Dann ging es auf dem Saaleradweg weiter bis zum Blütengrund. 




_(Die Schiffe vom alten Betreiber der Saaleschifffahrt Naumburg liegen noch immer am Ufer)_
Das Wetter sah eigentlich gut aus. Hell ein paar Wolken, da konnten ja bis nach Freyburg eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen. 
So folgten wir den virtuellen Stationen eines Multicaches vom halleschen Anger weiter entlang des Saaleradweges, bogen dann aber an der Saalebrücke der B180 ab und fuhren auf den neuen Radweg bis zur Unstrutbrücke vor Großjena weiter. Hier wird in 2017 eine neue Brücke gebaut, die Schäden des Hochwassers von 2013 sind wohl so gravierend, dass nur noch ein Neubau infrage kommt. Fertigstellung soll in 2018 sein. Ein Blick in Richtung Freyburg verhieß nichts Gutes. So entschloss ich mich auf dem Unstrutradweg, zurück zur Saale und dann zur Hennebrücke zurückzufahren. 




Auch fing es zwischenzeitlich, ein wenig an zu tröpfeln. So signalisierte ich Reinhard1, bis Leißling zum Bahnhof mitzufahren. Unterwegs hörte es dann wieder auf, aber die Wolken hinter uns wurden langsam immer dunkler. In Leißling angekommen wurde noch einmal ein Rundblick auf die Wolken gemacht, um dann doch bis Weißenfels zum Bahnhof weiter zufahren. In WSF/West verabschiedete ich mich von Reinhard1 




und fuhr ab hier allein zum Bahnhof. Das Ticket wurde dem Automaten entlockt, dann hoch zum Bahnsteig und auf der Bank Platz genommen, um auf den Zug um 12:47 Uhr zu warten. Mit einem Mal fing es urplötzlich an zu regnen, da wusste ich, dass wir an diesem Vormittag alles richtig gemacht hatten. Die letzten Meter vom Bahnhof Merseburg nach Hause wurde ich noch ein ganz klein wenig feucht. Es war eine schöne kurze 50 km Tour am heutigen Vormittag, auch wenn ich meine Zielvorgabe nicht ganz erreicht hatte.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
habe für morgen bis 12:30 ein Zeitfenster genehmigt bekommen.
Werde um 08:30 Uhr ab Nettoparkplatz B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain starten.
Streckenlänge 53.5 km
Strecke hier:



 
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte sollte er zur Zeit am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
der heutige Vormittag bis spätestens 12:30 Uhr wurde mir von meiner Gattin zur freien Verfügung gewährt. 
So schwang ich mich dann um 08:25 Uhr auf mein Bike und fuhr zum Treffpunkt, brauchte hier aber keinen Halt einzulegen, da niemand am Treffpunkt war. So konnte ich ohne die Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren gleich auf dem Radweg an der B91 bis Halle Ammendorf Abzweig zur L170 durchrollen.
Auf der L170 ging es dann weiter nach Osten bis zum Abzweig der Straße „ Am Tagebau“. Die war ja einige Monate wegen Erneuerung gesperrt, jetzt ist sie offen und fährt sich ausgezeichnet.




Nach 13,2 km erreichte ich die B6 in Bruckdorf, überquerte die B6 und fuhr weiter nach Norden bis zur K2145 in Kanena. Auf dieser dann weiter nach Osten, wo ich an der Kreuzung nördlich Zwintschöna Naturbad auf die L167 stieß und diese dann nach Norden folgte. So gelangte ich nach Reideburg, machte einen Abstecher um die Bildungs- und Begegnungsstätte Deutsche Einheit und verließ Reideburg wieder auf der L165. Ich fuhr an der linker Hand liegenden Sportstätte des Reideburger SV 1990 e.V.  weiter nach Norden wo ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg stieß, 



















_(Der Petersberg war heute gut auszumachen)_
den ich bis hinter der dortigen Brück über die BAB14 folgte. Auf der Orionstraße fuhr ich weiter nach NW bis nach Peissen.




_(rechter Hand ein großes Feuchtbiotop)_
Hier hatte ich den Wendepunkt erreicht und fuhr jetzt durch den Lindenring nach Osten. Bog dann nach Süden zum Bahnhof Peissen ab und folgte der Straße ach Süden. Am km 23,7 wechselte ich die Fahrtrichtung genau nach Osten und fuhr auf einen nicht sehr viel befahrenen Weg weiter, 









bis ich auf die Wegastraße im dortigen Gewerbegebiet traf. Fuhr im Zickzack durch das Gewerbegebiet nach SO und gelangte so, vorbei an diversen Teichen, 









zur L165. Auf dieser dann weiter nach Osten bis Kockwitz. Hinter dem Imker bog ich auf einen Feldweg nach Süden ab 














und fuhr bis zu einem kleinen Waldgebiet, dass ich nach Osten bis zur L168 durchquerte. Auf der Suche nach einem im Waldgebiet versteckten Geocache wurde ich von sehr vielen Tabanidae attackiert, die nur eins wollten mein Blut. 
Aber auch diesen Angriff konnte ich erfolgreich abwehren.
Auf der L168 fuhr ich weiter nach Süden, überquerte wieder die BAB 14 und rollte in Osmünde ein. Folgte der L168 weiter durch den Ort und gelangte so Gröbers an der B6 an. Überquerte dann die B6 und folgte der L168 weiter bis Raßnitz. In Raßnitz stieß ich auf die L170 und folgte deren Verlauf 771 nach Westen bis zum Zugang zum Elsterradweg. 




Den folgte ich bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Lochau. Der Fluß wurde auf der Brücke überquert, wo ich dann auf den südlichen Damm 




nach Westen bis Kollenbey weiter fuhr. Ab hier dann weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis Schkopau und weiter bis zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour, wo ich dann um 11:45 Uhr unter der Dusche stand.
Es war eine schöne Runde durch das erweiterte Reide- und Kabelsketal. Dabei wurden 7 Geocaches gefunden und erfolgreich geloggt. Insgesamt war ich 54 km unterwegs bei einem Schnitt von 21 km/h. Also es war ein erfolgreicher Vormittag.
Nächste Woche muss ich ein wenig pausieren, es geht erst wieder ab der 30.KW auf Tour.
Hier die Strecke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch ist wieder ein radlerfreundlicher Tag.
Da werde ich mit Harti eine Tour zum und um den Schladitzer See unternehmen.
Wenn jemand mit möchte, sollte er um 08:00 Uhr an der B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain Parkplatz Netto in Merseburg sein.
Falls ein Geocacher mitfahren möchte, es sind einige Dosen an der Strecke zu finden.
Länge der Strecke ca 80 km.


----------



## hallunke (25. Juli 2017)

Bleibt es morgen bei Deiner Tour? Ev. bin ich dabei.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Bleibt es morgen bei Deiner Tour? Ev. bin ich dabei.
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


Hallo Andreas,
morgen den ganzen Tag Regen laut Wettervorhersage, aber am Donnerstag kein Regen.
Ich verschiebe die Tour auf Donnerstag, gleiche Startzeit, gleicher Treffpunkt.


----------



## hallunke (25. Juli 2017)

Ok, ist notiert. Danke!


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
endlich die Regentage sind vorbei, der Wetterbericht hatte für heute keinen Regen, zumindest am Vormittag, vorhergesagt. 
So traf ich mich mit Harti und Hallunke um 08:00 Uhr in Merseburg Gerichtsrain Netto-Parkplatz, um eine Tour zum und um den Schladitzer See durchzuführen.
Im Vorfeld hatte Harti den Wunsch geäußert, diese Strecke zum See abzufahren, da er vielleicht als Tourguide des Merseburger Radvereins für diese Tour einspringen könnte.
Nichts leichter als das, so habe ich im Vorfeld eine rentnertaugliche Strecke geplant, die wir heute abfahren wollten.




Als mich beide am Treffpunkt fragten, wann wir wieder zurück sein werden, antwortete ich kühn und kurzentschlossen, dass ich um 12:00 Uhr zurück sein wollte. In den Gesichtern bemerkte ich schon ein leichtes Grinsen. So starteten wir also Richtung Osten zum Saaleradweg und fuhren bis zur Neumarktbrücke weiter, überquerten die Saale und fuhren parallel zur Merseburger Schleuse weiter nach Meuschau. Dann weiter nach Osten durch den Ort bis Ortseingang Lössen, hier bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden, ab der uns zum Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg brachte, auf diesen dann weiter über die alte Luppe durch den Ort Löpitz bis zum Radweg am Wallendorfer See. 









_(Anzugsordnung ändern)_
Hier folgte ich der Salzstraße nach Osten bis zum Abzweig nach Raßnitz. 




Auf diesen Weg, der zwischen Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See verläuft bis Raßnitz nach Norden, wo wir auf den Elsterradweg stießen. Wir folgten den Weg nach Osten bis in die Ortschaft Wehlitz, fuhren durch den Ort weiter nach Osten bis zur B186. Überquerten dann diese nach Norden hin und gelangten über eine Fußgängerbrücke, 









die eine Eisenbahnlinie überquert zur Edisonstraße auf dieser und den anschließenden Radwegen weiter nach Osten 




bis zum Abzweig Radefelder Allee. Hier dann nach Norden bis zum Abzweig Poststraße auf dieser weiter nach Osten bis zur Fußgängerbrücke über die BAB 14. 




Hier weiter nach Norden bis nach Radefeld. Im Ort dann nach Osten bis zum Einstieg in den Rundweg um den Schladitzer See. 




Der See wurde umrundet 



















_(Jacke wieder an und schnell noch ein Gruppenfoto, bevor es weiter ging)_
und wir verließen den See an der Ortschaft Hayna, wo wir weiter nach Westen bis zur S1 weiterfuhren. Auf den dortigen Radweg weiter nach Norden und Westen an der Grenze vom Flugplatz entlang bis Glesien. Den Ort verließen wir am südlichen Rand und fuhren auf der K7433 und K2146 über Glesien, Röglitz bis Wessmar, wo wir auf die L170 stießen und auf ihr bis Raßnitz zum Elsterradweg weiterfuhren. Auf dem Radweg ging es weiter nach Westen bis Lochau zum Bäcker Lampe, hier Kaffee, gesponsert durch hallunke-dafür nochmals unser Dank, und Kuchen. 












Hier traf ich um 12:05 Uhr ein. Wenn Harti und ich nicht zweimal die Jacken gewechselt hätten, ich keine Verstecke gesucht hätte und hallunke sein Pausenbrot während der Fahrt gegessen hätte hätten wir es gut bis 12:00 Uhr zurück geschafft. Hier verabschiedete sich dann hallunke von uns. Harti und ich fuhren weiter nach Süden zum Wallendorfer See, dann weiter zwischen See und Kiesgrube 














bis zur L183 und von dort wieder nach Meuschau bis zum Startpunkt unserer heutigen Tour. 
Insgesamt waren es bei mir 81 km, bei einem Schnitt von 19,2 km/h. Das Wetter hat gepasst, wir fuhren immer an der Grenze zu den Regenwolken die über Leipzig waren, entlang. Also es war wieder alles bestens. Danke an meine Mitfahrer, allen ein schönes Wochenende, bis zur nächsten Tour.
Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=xldvxbsnocwqyufz&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## hallunke (27. Juli 2017)

Jetzt liegt es wieder am Pausenbrot, dabei hattest Du es doch genau so geplant...
Also überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass einige GeoCaches des Weges lagen:




Udo wird Teil des Teams...? Nö, er sucht und findet gerade so ein Teil (hinten an dem Gestell). Und Schilder gibt es um den Flughafen herum haufenweise...!
Das "Gute" kam zum Schluss: Meine Wetter-App hatte nicht gelogen. Pünktlich zur angegebenen Zeit (ca. am Ortsausgang von Lochau) fing der für Halle angekündigte Regen an. Doch es waren ja nur noch 12 km bis zur Tür, da bin ich nicht mal mehr nass geworden.
Schöne Tour, alles rund gelaufen - hat Spaß gemacht. Danke für´s mitnehmen...
+ viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2017)

Hallo,
gestern habe ich mal am Vormittag, bevor die große Schwüle eingesetzt hat eine kleine Tour in Leunas Geschichte unternommen, weil es an diesem Ort einen neuen Geocache gab. 
Es ging von Merseburg auf dem Saaleradweg bis zur alten Rollschuhbahn am Südufer des alten Saalearmes bei Leuna.




Hier, das war mir bis zu gestrigen Tag nicht bekannt, befand sich Europas einstmals größte Rollschuhbahn. 
_„Eröffnet am 20. November 1938 war diese Sportstätte im Ortsteil Göhlitzsch weit über die Grenzen der damaligen Stadt bekannt. So fanden vom 7. bis 8. September 1940 unter der Regie des Turn- und Sportvereins Leuna die 1. Deutschen Kriegsmeisterschaften im Rollkunstlauf statt.“_




Von der Bahn ist allerdings nicht mehr viel zu sehen, außer einer Betonplatte, die langsam zerbröselt. Heute ist es wohl der Festplatz von Leuna.
Am frühen Abend verabredete ich mich dann noch mit Reinhard1 aus WSF zu einer kleinen Dosentour am heutigen Vormittag. Auch heute wollten wir vor der großen Mittagshitze wieder zurück sein.
So legte ich den Startpunkt in Leißling fest, Start 07:58 Uhr am Bahnhof. Der Zug war überpünktlich, er traf um 07:57 Uhr ein, aber kein Reinhard1 zu sehen, es wurde 07:58 Uhr da sah ich ihn herandüsen mit Kette rechts. 









Ohne Umschweife fuhren wir gleich auf der alten KAP-Straße bis Schönburg. An der Neuen Welt bog ich in das Kroppental ab 









und durchquerte es nach Süden auf dem Mühlenwanderweg. Reinhard1 war heute mal nicht elektrisch unterwegs und aus Freundschaft schaltete ich meinen Motor dann aus und fuhr auch ohne Stromunterstützung. In Mertendorf stießen wir auf die Wetterscheidter Straße, deren Verlauf ich nach Westen bis Punkewitz folgte. Am Ortsausgang bog ich dann nach Westen auf dem Boblasser Weg ab. Es ging jetzt ein paar km nur noch hoch.









Am Ende stießen wir auf eine alte Querstraße die ich dann nach Süden und Westen folgte. 




Unterwegs hielten wir noch an einer großen alten Linde an, hier dann Räuberleiter und Reinhard1 hatte die Dose in den Händen. Weiter ging es nach Süden hinab bis in den Ort Boblas, weiter durch den Ort, über den Kugelbach und dann wieder den Berg hoch auf der Boblasser Straße nach SW, bis Neidschütz. Auf der dortigen K2634 weiter nach Norden und Westen bis nach Janisroda. Hier erwartete uns eine Geocache Multi, der uns durch den Ort in den sogenannten Russenwald führte.









Der Wald wurde auf den dortigen Wegen von Ost nach West und Süd durchquert, bis wir wieder auf die K2634 stießen. Auf dieser dann weiter nach Westen zur B88. Auf der B88, heute mit sehr wenig Verkehr nach Norden Richtung Naumburg. Kurz vor Naumburg bog ich nach Westen von der B88 auf dem Weg „Am kalten Hügel“ ab. Schnell noch eine Dose aufgesucht, dann zurück zur B88 und nach ca. 100 Meter Richtung Naumburg nach Osten auf einen Feldweg abgebogen. Die Sicht auf und über Naumburg bis hin nach Freyburg war einmalig schön. Wir umrundeten hier eine Gartenanlage und gelangten so zum Buchholzgraben, 









den wir dann nach Norden folgten bis in den Bürgergarten. Es ging ein paar sachte Stufen hoch, da schickte ich doch ein paar Elektronen zum Motor. 




Ab hier dann runter durch die Naumburger Altstadt bis Naumburg Ost und von dort wieder zum Saaleradweg. Auf dem Radweg ging es dann gemächlich zurück bis zur Oechlitzmühle auf einen Kaffee mit Fischbrötchen. 




Nach der Stärkung weiter bis zum Bahnhof Leißling, hier dann nach 44 km Tourende. Es war eine schöne ruhige Runde mit herrlichen Aussichten und ohne Panne. Den Zug um 11:57 Uhr schaffte ich natürlich auch noch.


----------



## Udo1 (7. August 2017)

Hallo,
so die Satteltaschen sind gepackt, der Luftdruck ist erhöht, Kette gepflegt, Scharniere geölt. Der Track ist auf dem Navi aufgespielt, die Akkus geladen, da kann es morgen um 08:18 Uhr ab Merseburg Richtung 1. Etappenziel Calbe losgehen.
2. Etappe ist Calbe-Schönebeck und ab Schönebeck auf dem Hameln-Berlin-Radweg bis nach Rottstock.
Die 3. Etappe führt uns dann von Rottstock auf besagtem Radweg weiter bis zum Bahnhof Wannsee.
Falls es am Donnerstag sehr stark regnen sollte wird abgekürzt, entweder Wiesenburg oder Michendorf.
Nun es es wird auch genau über den Mittelpunkt der DDR (N52° 11.692' E012° 30.947')gefahren.
Tourberichte folgen dann zum Wochenende.


----------



## Rotom (9. August 2017)

Freue mich. Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2017)

Hallo,
hier etwas verspätet der Tourbericht von Reinhard1 und unserer Merseburg- Berlin-Tour.
Wir hatten uns spontan vorgenommen auf den Hameln-Berlin Radweg von Schönebeck (Einstieg) bis Berlin Bahnhof Wannsee zu fahren.
Das Wetter am Dienstag den 08.08. sah sehr gut aus, so trafen wir uns um 08:20 Uhr vor dem Bahnhof Merseburg mit gepackten Taschen und aufgeladenen Akku zur Tour. Reinhard1 traf mit dem Zug aus WSF ein. Die 1. Etappe sollte bis Gottesgnaden in Calbe gehen, dort war die Unterkunft bestellt.




Da ja der Saaleradweg bei Rothenburg und nach Bernburg teilweise gesperrt ist, habe ich eine alternative Route geplant gehabt. Ab Merseburg fuhr ich am DOW Gelände und am Bunabahnhof über Dörstewitz bis nach Dehlitz a.B.





























_(Kneipanlage Kloschwitz)_
Ab hier bog ich nach Westen auf den Goetheradweg ab und stieß nach 19 km, auf die L173 auf der wir dann Richtung Norden fuhren. Es ging über Bennstedt, Kölme, Benkendorf bis nach Salzmünde. Ab hier dann auf der K2177 entlang dem linken Saaleufer bis Zaschwitz, ab hier dann weiter auf der L157 bis Kloschwitz zur Kneipanlage bei km 42, hier erste Pause, aber kein Wassertreten. Bis hier her hatten wir einen Schnitt von guten 20 km/h und noch keinen Strom verbraucht, Dank Rückenwind. Weiter ging es über Friedeburg bis zur Fähre in Bruke, die wir aber nicht zum Übersetzen nutzten, sondern wegen der Sperrung des Radweges ab Rothenburg, lieber weiter am linken Ufer der Saale auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter fuhren.









_(Drahtfabrik Rothenburg)_
Unterwegs noch einen Cache gesucht und schon waren wir an der Saalebrücke in Nelben angelangt. Die Saale wurde überquert und die Fahrt wurde auf dem Radweg am Ostufer der Saale fortgesetzt.




Nach 70 km passierten wir Grona. Jetzt wurde es langsam warm. Ein Tipp für Saaleradwegfahrer, deckt euch rechtzeitig mit Getränke und Verpflegung ein, wenn ihr unterwegs nicht verdursten oder verhungern wollt.



















Bei km 75 erreichten wir die Fähre unterhalb des Bernburger Schlosses, hier dann Mittagspause. Nach der Pause weiter durch Bernburg zum Einstieg in den Saaleradweg bei Dröbel vor der St. Stephanskirche.









Nach wenigen Metern standen wir vor dem Sperrschild des Radweges. Da es aber sehr viele Radspuren gab, entschlossen wir uns zur Weiterfahrt. Am Saaleradweg westlich Grimschleben sahen wir auch den Grund der Sperrung.









Hier hat man angefangen den Radweg neu zu bauen, aber die Arbeiten nicht weitergeführt. Also man kann ihn ohne Probleme fahren. Nach weiteren 100 Metern stießen wir auf die K2101 bei Nienburg und folgten deren Verlauf bis Tippelkirchen, wo wir auf die L63 stießen, die uns nach Calbe brachte. Am Ortseingang bog ich auf den Verschönerungsweg ab und fuhr dort weiter nach Norden bis zum Marktplatz.




Gleich hinter dem Rathaus ist ein Durchgang durch ein Haus der zum Weg Heger am Ufer der Saale führt.




Der führte uns zur Fähre nach Gottesgnaden. Wir waren etwas zeitig da, so gegen 14:30 Uhr. Der Fährbetrieb wird hier erst wieder um 14:30 Uhr aufgenommen und endet Besucherfreundlich um 18:00 Uhr.









Der Fährmann kam pünktlich und so erreichten wir unsere Pension Saalehof. Das Zimmer wurde bezogen, sehr spartanisch, Bad über den Flur, dafür aber eine riesige Terrasse mit Blick über die Saale auf Calbe.









Zu essen gab es ein Einheitsgericht, Kartoffelsalat mit Boulette. Aber isotonische Getränke waren genügend vorhanden. Nach dem Essen noch einen Rundgang auf der Insel ein Versteck besucht und gefunden und wegen fernsehfreiem Zimmer wurde schnell gekuschelt und Erinnerungen aus 30 Jahren gemeinsamen Radtouren ausgetauscht. Dann vielen uns die Augen zu.
Es waren 95 km bei gutem warmem Wetter gewesen.
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=fvlqsruqxnmrodwh&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2017)

Hallo,
der Tag 2 unserer Tour brach an. Geweckt wurden wir von der aufgehenden Sonne schon sehr zeitig. Das Frühstück war für 07:30 Uhr bestellt, weil am Vormittag die Fähre nur von 07:30 Uhr bis 08:30 Uhr fährt. So konnten wir noch vor dem Frühstück unserer Räder beladen und dann auf der Terrasse das Frühstück mit Blick auf das morgendliche Calbe genießen.









_(Wie man sehen kann ein überschaubares Frühstück)_
Punkt 08:00 Uhr fuhren wir zur Fähre und überquerten die Saale und anschließend noch den Mühlgraben.









Unsere Fahrt führte uns durch das nördliche Calbe zur L65.




Nach 3,3 km Fahrt verließen wir die stark befahrene Straße und bogen nach Norden auf einen Wirtschaftsweg mit betonierten Fahrstreifen ab.









Wir tangierten Döben am östlichen Ortsrand und anschließend auch noch Gnadau am westlichen Ortsrand. Nach 16 km hatten wir die Promenade am Elbufer von Schönebeck erreicht und suchten jetzt den Einstieg zur Elbebrücke.














_(Die Thälmannbrücke, über dieser führt der Hameln-Berlin-Radweg)_
Der Einstieg wurde dann auch gefunden und wir überquerten die Elbe auf der Thälmannbrücke nach Osten hin.




Wir rollten am Ostufer in Grunewalde ein und befanden uns jetzt auf dem Hameln-Berlin-Radweg. Am Ortsausgang führt der Weg parallel neben der K1296 am Waldrand entlang.




Ab der nächsten Ortschaft Elbenau mussten wir allerdings wieder auf die K1296 ausweichen und deren Verlauf weiter folgen.




_(St. Pancratii-Kirche in Elbenau)_
Links und rechts von uns sahen wir den Verlauf der Dornburger alten Elbe.




So gelangten wir nach 24,3 km in Plötzky bei einem Bäcker an, es sollte der letzte Verpflegungspunkt auf unserer weiteren Strecke sein.




Ab hier sollte man sich noch einmal mit Getränke und Verpflegung versorgen, wenn man nicht unterwegs einen Hungerast bekommen möchte. Wir folgten den Verlauf der K1296 weiter bis Pretzien und bogen hier nach Norden auf die Gommersche Straße ab.




Nach 29 km hatten wir den gommerschen Gesteinsgarten am ehemaligen Steinbruch Kulk erreicht.




_(Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer kann man gut die Wanderdüne erkennen.)



_
Ist jetzt ein klarer Badesee mit einer Wanderdüne am Ostufer, denn dort beginnt der westliche Ausläufer des Flämings. Wir durchquerten Gommern nach Osten und machten noch einen Abstecher zur Wasserburg Gommern, bevor wir den Ort auf der K1015 nach Osten wieder verließen, aber nicht ohne noch ein Foto von einem technischen Denkmal zu machen.














Nach 32 km verließen wir die K1015 und folgten den Radweg weiter auf einer ehemaligen Kleinbahnstrecke weiter nach Osten bis Dannigkow,









hier dann weiter nach NO auf der Friedhofstraße bis 50 Meter hinter der B184. Ab hier folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg der parallel zur B184 nach Osten verläuft




bis Leitzkau, wo wir nach 40 km das Schloss Leitzkau erreichten. Nach einem Rundgang um Schloss und Schlosskirche



















verließen wir den Ort wieder auf der L60 nach Norden hin. Wir durchquerten die Ortschaft Ladeburg und verließen die L60 bei km 44,2 nach Osten hin auf einen sehr, sehr alten Weg mit zerbröselten Asphaltbelag,




der uns in einem Bogen nach Norden hin bis Möckern brachte.














Es folgte ein kleiner Abstecher in den dortigen Schlosspark, bevor wir den Ort wieder nach Norden hin auf der K1230verließen.




_(Ortsausgang Möckern, Mittagspause)_
Die K1230 führte uns durch Hohenziatz und Lübars. In Lübars ging es weiter auf der L55 nach Norden bis Drewitz,




hier bog en wir auf die L52 nach Magdeburgerforth ab und besuchten den Ortsfrosch.




Bei km 75 verließen wir die Straße und bogen nach SO in das Waldgebiet des Altengrabower Übungsplatzes ab.


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2017)

Teil 2 vom Tag 2
Dieser Weg ist freigegeben, man darf ihn nur nicht nach links oder rechts verlassen.














_(Auch märkischen Sand konnten wir erfolgreich überwinden)_
Nach 80 km überquerten wir die Landesgrenze auf dem Truppenübungsplatz Altengrabow. Jetzt waren wir in Brandenburg angelangt und rollten weiter nach Osten, wo wir bei km 84,5 auf eine Fahrradstraße,









die auf einen ehemaligen Bahndamm entlang führt trafen. Auf dieser ging es dann zügig nach SO bis zur Unterkunft Gasthof & Pension Haug, die wir nach 88 km erreichten und fast vollem Akku erreichten.




_(Einfahrt in den Ort Rottstock)



_
Der Schüssel steckte schon, das Zimmer wurde bezogen, die Räder wurden gewartet und dann in der Garage abgestellt. An meiner rechten Packtasche war eine Halterung ausgerissen, die mit Kabelbinder instandgesetzt wurde, dann ging es unter die Dusche und anschließend zum Abendessen in den Gasthof




















mit nachfolgendem Verdauungsspaziergang durch den Ort, war ja nicht groß. In der Nacht kam dann das angekündigte Unwetter mit Blitz, Donner und Regen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2017)

Hallo,
werde morgen um 08:27 Uhr vom Bahnhof Halle Trotha zu einer kleinen Cacherrunde starten. 
Grobe Richtung: Seeben-Gutenberg-Sennewitzer Alpen- Kaolingruben- Brachwitz mit slawischer Burganlage-Kiesgrube Kröllwitz- Brandberge und zurück nach Merseburg.
Falls jemand mit möchte sollte er um 07:59 Uhr Zug nach Halle in Merseburg sein, oder um 08:27 Uhr am Bahnhof Halle Trotha.


----------



## kalihalde (15. August 2017)

Immer wieder sehr schöne, lesenswerte Berichte, @Udo1 .

Warst Du denn schon an diesem Cache ? Musste dabei irgendwie an Dich denken .

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Immer wieder sehr schöne, lesenswerte Berichte, @Udo1 .
> 
> Warst Du denn schon an diesem Cache ? Musste dabei irgendwie an Dich denken .
> 
> ...


ja im Bereich der Angersdorfer Teiche war ich im letzten Jahr unterwegs, da gab es aber noch keine Hanfplantage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2017)

Hallo,
der Tag 3 mit 76 zu fahrenden km brach an. Um 05:00 Uhr wurde ich wach und schaute vor die Tür. Dunkle Wolken am Himmel, auch hatte es kurz vorher noch geregnet. Also rein ins Bett und noch ein wenig geschlafen. Um 07:00 Uhr war dann die Nacht vorbei, bevor wir zum Frühstück gingen wurden noch schnell die Räder aufgerüstet.
Das Frühstück war gegenüber dem Vortag sehr opulent.







Als wir zu den Rädern gingen ein leichter Niesel.









Punkt 08:00 Uhr entschlossen wir uns auf dem gestrigen Radweg bis nach Wiesenburg zum Bahnhof zu fahren und die Tour dort zu beenden. Gute 76 km im Regen zu fahren oder vom Regen unterwegs überrascht zu werden war nicht so unser Ding. So fuhren wir also auf dem Radweg nach Süden.



















Wir passierten die Ortschaft Görzke,



















wenige km nach Görzke mussten wir doch noch die Regensachen anlegen, stärkerer Nieselregen, der aber kurz vor Wiesenburg wieder aufhörte. So erreichten wir gegen 09:20 Uhr den Bahnhof und suchten einen Fahrkartenautomaten vergebens. Der Zugang zum Gleis war auch verschlossen,




wird erst kurz vor Einfahrt des Zuges geöffnet. Gegen 09:44 Uhr rollte der Zug ein. Platz hatten wir genug




und der Schaffner erblickte uns auch. So konnten wir im Zug unser Ticket lösen. Zwei Mal mussten wir umsteigen in Dessau und in Köthen. Ging aber alles sehr moderat. In den Aufzügen musste ich zwar mein 29 ziger hochkant stellen, sonst hätte es nicht reingepasst.
So waren wir dann doch gegen 12:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause angelangt.
Fazit der Tour:
Das Wetter hat gepasst. Es gab keine Panne. Der Hameln-Berlin-Radweg ist fahrbar, aber einmal reicht.
Den Rest Hameln-Schönebeck werden wir demnächst mal bei schönem Wetter spontan unter die Reifen nehmen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. August 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> werde morgen um 08:27 Uhr vom Bahnhof Halle Trotha zu einer kleinen Cacherrunde starten.
> Grobe Richtung: Seeben-Gutenberg-Sennewitzer Alpen- Kaolingruben- Brachwitz mit slawischer Burganlage-Kiesgrube Kröllwitz- Brandberge und zurück nach Merseburg.
> Falls jemand mit möchte sollte er um 07:59 Uhr Zug nach Halle in Merseburg sein, oder um 08:27 Uhr am Bahnhof Halle Trotha.


*Oh Regen, Tour wird verschoben*


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2017)

Hallo,
Morgen um 09:00 Uhr Start Marktplatz Weißenfels. Kleine Runde (mit finden von Geocaches) rund um WSF- HHM und zurück nach Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2017)

Hallo,
gestern habe ich eine Mannsfeldrundreise gemacht und dabei auch die erste Lichtsignalanalge der DDR für Eisenbahnübergänge mit der Baunummer 01 überquert. Na, wer weiß denn wo sich diese befindet?
Und ja auf der Türkenstraße, der einzigen in Deutschland, bin ich auch lang gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2017)

Hallo,
morgen geht es mit Hopperticket nach Niedertrebra. Kleiner Rundkurs durch die Utenbacher Schweiz-Ilmtal bis Eckhartsberga und zurück nach Bad Sulza. Ab 09:38 Uhr von Merseburg mit Abelio.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. August 2017)

@Udo1 Ähm betreffend Mannsfeld: Lichtsignalanlage? Türkenstraße? Die Rätsel kann ich nicht auflösen...


----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2017)

Hallo,
heute ging es mit dem ABELIO nach Niedertrebra ins Thüringische.
Um 09:38 Uhr fuhr ich mit Bikermario gen Thüringen. Bikermario überraschte mich am Bahnhof, als er spontan eintraf.




In Leißling stieg dann noch Reinhard1 dazu. So waren wir heute zu dritt auf einer kleinen Cachertour im thüringischen unterwegs.




Pünktlich um 10:24 Uhr trafen wir in Niedertrebra ein, eine Station hinter Bad Sulza. Die Jacken konnten wir schon wieder ausziehen, es wurde warm, heute Morgen waren es nur 8°C gewesen.




Ich schlug gleich den Weg nach Osten ein, zum Tunnel an der Eschenrodaer Straße.









Der heutige Tag stand ganz im Zeichen einer Tour durch die Utenbacher Schweiz. Nach wenigen 100 Metern sahen wir auch warum diese Gegend hier so hieß.




Bei km 1,2 gen Süden stellte sich uns ein ordentlicher Anstieg in den Weg. Feldweg, mit Gras stark bewachsen, bei 12%.
(sieht auf dem Foto gar nicht so heftig aus) Ich informierte meine beiden Mitfahrer, dass ich vorfahren werde und schon mal mit dem Suchen anfangen werde. Sie sollten langsam nachkommen. Ein verfahren gab es ja nicht. Also den eMTB-Modus eingeschalten und mit guten 15 km/h die Anstiege hoch bis zum ersten Versteck, den ich natürlich nicht fand, hatte dafür aber eine super Aussicht auf Eckhartsberga und in der Ferne auf zwei rote Helme, die sich zum ersten Hügel hochkämpften.



Nach dem Eintreffen der beiden kurze Verschnaufpause und dann weiter hoch und ein wenig runter, dann wieder hoch, so gelangten wir in Phulsborn an, wo wir am dortigen Spielplatz eine Pause einlegten.












Reinhard1 zog noch seine Beinlinge aus, ich behielt sie wohl weißlich noch an. Nach der Pause ein wenig Asphalt zur Erholung bis Wormstedt, wo wir an der Kirche vorbei nach Westen abbogen 




und auf einen Wiesenweg an diversen Teichen weiter fuhren bis Utenbach.














Am westlichen Ortsausgang von Utenbach bog ich nach Norden in den Utenbacher Grund ab und folgte den Lauf des Utenbaches.









Ein sehr schöner Weg, der sehr zum nachfahren zu empfehlen ist. Es war auf unserer Fahrt durch den Utenbacher Grund alles dabei, Wasserdurchfahrt, Singletrails, Wiesen (der Bauer hat es vor wenigen Tagen gemäht, dafür unser Dank).



















Der Weg endete dann in Flurstedt. Von Flurstedt dann weiter über die Ilm nach Wickerstedt




und hier wieder Berg hoch. Jetzt hatten wir eine super Aussicht nach Süden Richtung Utenbach.














Über den Pochenberg gelangten wir zur B87 und fuhren auf dieser bis zum km 20,4 nach Westen. Ich schaute auf die Uhr und änderte schnell die ursprüngliche Route. Wir fuhren jetzt ab hier auf dem Ilm-Radweg zurück bis Eberstedt














_(Das Foto mit Großmutter musste sein)



_
und von dort weiter nach Bad Sulza














_(Selfis sind immer sehr kompliziert)_
zum Rösteressen. Somit erreichten wir unseren Rückzug um 14:37 Uhr und trafen dann entspannt um 15:15 Uhr in Merseburg ein.




Es war eine sehr interessante Tour mit heftigen Anstiegen, dafür aber sehr schönen Abfahrten durch eine landschaftlich sehr interessante und schöne Gegend. 
So nächste Woche habe ich eine radfreie Woche, bin zur REHA in Halberstadt. 
Danach geht es aber wieder weiter.
Strecke hier:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=ilicfefkfmrfrohq&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Udo1 Ähm betreffend Mannsfeld: Lichtsignalanlage? Türkenstraße? Die Rätsel kann ich nicht auflösen...





Die erste Lichtsignalanlage Baureihe 01 für Bahnübergänge befindet sich hier: N51° 34.989' E11° 31.625'
Und die Einzige Türkeistraße Deutschland befindet sich in Wolferode, hier:



N51° 30.305' E11° 31.158'
Also das mannsfelder Land hat schon einiges zu bieten, was so nicht noch einmal gibt


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2017)

Hallo,
gestern Abend kommunizierte ich noch schnell mit Harti, was er denn wohl am Sonnabendvormittag so vor hat. Er wollte mit seinem Merseburger Radverein zur Merseburg-Pegau-Tour mit fahren. So entschloss ich mich auch wieder mal nach langer Zeit mit den Merseburger Radverein mitzufahren.
Als ich heute Morgen, so gegen 07:30 Uhr, den Himmel sah ahnte ich schon was uns auf dieser Tour passieren könnte. Kurz danach rief mich Harti an und fragte wegen der dunklen Wolken nach was wir machen. Ich sagte erst einmal zum Treffpunkt und dann wird entschieden.
Treffpunkt war dann heute um 08:00 Uhr auf dem Bahnhofsvorplatz in Merseburg. 





_(Der mit dem roten Kragen war heute der Guide)_
_



_
Als Tourguide war heute Manfred eingeteilt, der dann um 08:00 Uhr das Startsignal für uns 10 Tourteilnehmer gab. Verabschiedet wurden wir vom Vorsitzenden höchstpersönlich. Der Guide führte uns durch den Kreisverkehr am Gotthardsteich zum Saaleradweg. 









Auf Höhe des Hochhauses an der Saale, bei der Schwimmhalle war der Radweg gesperrt, so folgten wir dann der ausgeschilderten Umleitung über Leuna bis Daspig. 



















Da ich heute nur Mitfahrer war, brauchte ich nur entspannt hinterher zufahren, was sehr interessant war. Man konnte sich entspannt mit den Mitfahrern unterhalten ohne auf die Streckenführung zu achten, aber der Tourguide machte das je sehr souverän und alles ohne Navi, nur mit seinen Erinnerungen und der über 70 jährigen Lebenserfahrung. Der Guide führte uns in Bad Dürrenberg zum Saalewehr, wo sich noch zwei Teilnehmer zu uns gesellten.



















Danach ging es weiter an der Saale entlang bis zum Ellerbach, hier bog er nach Osten ab und führte uns auf den Kohleradweg entlang des Ellerbaches bis hinter die BAB 09. 














_(Sammeln)



_
Nach dem Überqueren bog er nach Süden ab und folgte den Radweg bis Schweßwitz. Super Straßenbelag, stammt noch aus dem 18.Jahrhundert und soll wohl für das Welterbe nominiert werden, wenn die Reste des Asphalts noch beseitigt werden. 









Ab Schweßwitz bog er nach Osten ab und wir erreichten bei km 20 Lützen. Der Guide führte uns zielsicher zum Radweg auf der alten Bahndamm der in Richtung Kulkwitzer See führte. So erreichten wir bei km 22,5 Meuchen. Hier bogen die Teilnehmer nach Süden ab, überquerten die BAB 38 und fuhren auf einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden bis Kleingörschen weiter. 














Bei km 26 passierten wir den Ort, wo die Feuerwehr gerade das heutige Dorffest vorbereitete. Nach einem Kilometer erreichten wir Großgörschen, es ging vorbei an der Schinkel-Pyramide 









zur Erinnerung an die Schlacht bei Großgörschen und der Scharnhorstschule und dem Backsteinbau des Hortes, davor das Denkmal für Prinz Leopold von Hessen-Homburg. Der Weg führte uns jetzt leicht ansteigend hoch zum Monarchenhügel.









Der Blick nach Westen und Süden verhieß nichts Gutes, sehr dunkle Wolken. Und dann begann es auch schon ganz langsam mit dem tröpfeln, das tröpfeln verstärkte sich kontinuierlich bis zum Monarchenhügel bei km 29,6.
 Der Guide gab das Zeichen zum Halt und erteilte das Kommando zum Wasserdicht machen der Tourteilnehmer. Diese Weisung wurde bis auf Harti und mir umgehend befolgt, man wollte ja nicht durchgeweicht in Pegau zum Mittagessen ankommen. Harti und ich meldeten uns hier, wie es sich gehört, beim Tourguide ab und fuhren erst einmal ohne Regenbekleidung in Richtung Werben weiter. Bei km 30,8 wurde es auch uns zuviel mit dem Wasser von oben und wir legten unsere Regenausrüstung an. 




Dann fuhren wir weiter bis zur Kreuzung Ortseingang, bogen hier aber nach Norden ab, der Sonne entgegen. Wir passierten die Ore Sittel, Hohenlohe und Kitzen. Ab Kitzen folgten wir der S75 bis Eisdorf und bogen genau bei km 37 nach Norden ab, überquerten die BAB 38 und gelangten dann auf einen befestigten Wirtschaftsweg









bei km 39,8 in Meyhen an. Hier dann raus aus den Regensachen, Sonne fing an zu scheinen. Ein Blick nach Süden, nur dunkle Regenwolken. Nachdem wir uns wieder sonnenfreundlich angezogen hatten 




ging unsere Fahrt weiter nach Meuchen und Lützen. Den Ort verließen wir bei km 45 und folgten der L184 




bis zum Abzweig Zöllschen nach Norden. An der Kirche in Zöllschen bog ich auf den Wanderweg am Ellerbach ab, 




unterquerte die BAB 9 und gelangte dann bei km 49 in Kauern an. Schnell noch einen Abstecher zu einem Cache, der nach dem dritten Anlauf heute gefunden wurde. Kurz vor Bad Dürrenberg mussten wir noch einmal Schutz suchen,




es war aber nur ein kurzer Regenschauer. Danach ging es bei Sonnenschein weiter bis Merseburg, wo wir die Tour nach 64,5 km beendeten.
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=argpydemtvudsvgg&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (7. September 2017)

Hallo,
in dieser  Woche, am Dienstag, unternahm ich mit meinen beiden Mitfahrern Harti und Erich eine kleine ausgedehnte Nachmittagsrunde rund um Merseburg. Unser erstes Ziel war der Saalebogen bei Hohenweiden, hier ging es über die kleine Brücke, die den Mühlgraben überspannt, zum Westufer des Saalebogens (alte Saale). Ein schönes Fleckchen dort.














Weiter dann nach Benkendorf. Hier gibt es einen kleinen Schlosspark, der auch einen Abstecher wert ist. Ab hier dann genau nach SW auf der Merseburger Straße bis nach Dehlitz a.B.. Am Ortsrand führte einst eine Eisenbahnlinie von Bad Lauchstädt kommend nach Halle lang. Die wenigsten können sich wohl noch daran erinnern, außer meine beiden Mitfahrer die diese Bahnstrecke noch aus ihren Kinder.- und Jugendtagen her kannten.














Auf dieser ehemaligen Bahnstrecke ging es weiter nach SW bis zu einem Wirtschaftsweg nördlich der BAB 38. Wir wandten uns dann nach Westen zur Brücke die über die Autobahn führt. Von weitem konnten wir einen einsamen Radler mit einem kleinen Rad auf der Brücke stehend ausmachen. Sein Blick war in unserer Richtung gerichtet. Im Näherkommen erkannte ich ihn, es war Manfred, der Tourguide von der Merseburg-Pegau-Tour vor ca. 14 Tagen.
Er hatte uns verfolgt, nachdem am Treffpunkt niemand mehr war fuhr er uns nach. Er hat uns wohl dabei in Hohenweiden beim Besuch des Saalebogens überholt gehabt. Gemeinsam setzten wir unsere kleine Nachmittagsrunde über Bad Lauchstädt fort.














_(Blick von der Brücke in Richtung Westen)_
Am östlichen Ortsausgang von Bad Lauchstädt bog ich auf die Kleinlauchstädter Straße ab und fuhr auf den parallel zur ICE-Strecke führenden asphaltierten Weg ab und folgte diesen Weg bis zur Brücke über die ICE-Trasse südlich Bad Lauchstädt, ist wohl der Schadendorfer Weg. So erreichten wir Schadendorf und überquerten dort die Schwarzeiche. Ab hier folgte ich den Laucha/Schwarzeiche Radweg bis nach Merseburg zurück. Es war wieder eine sehr interessante Tour mit geschichtlichen Hintergründen die mir durch meine Mitfahrer vermittelt wurden.
Einen Tag später, am Mittwoch, machte ich eine kleine solo Halletour, um noch ein paar vereinzelte Dosen zu suchen. Meine Fahrt führte zuerst zum alten Thüringer Bahnhof, eine schöne Anlage am Rande von Halle. Von alten Thüringer Bahnhof fuhr ich zur Schlosserstraße nach Westen und dann auf die Schmiedestraße zur Lauchstädter Straße nach Westen bis zum Lutherplatz. Hier habe ich wieder was neues kennengelernt, den Wasserturm Süd,




ein imposantes Backsteingebäude, erbaut 1927 bis 1928 von Wilhelm Jost.
Gleich daneben noch ein Wohnungsbau aus dem Jahre 1927 bis 1928.




Weiter ging es zur Großgarage Süd und von dort zum Königsviertel. Dieses Viertel, war wohl das größte Bauvorhaben Sachsen-Anhalts und wurde am 19.10.2016 feierlich von unserem Ministerpräsidenten eingeweiht. Von hier bin ich dann weiter auf der Torstraße nach Westen bis zum Bölberger Weg. Bevor ich dann Halle Richtung Röpzig nach Süden hin verlassen habe, wurden noch einige Verstecke besucht. In Röpzig eine kurze Stärkung an der dortigen Feldküche und dann zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der kleinen Halle Rundfahrt. War wieder sehr interessant gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (8. September 2017)

Hallo Udo,
schöne, interessante Tour mal wieder. Wenn Du nun (an Deinem letzten Foto der Beschreibung) ca. 100 m Umweg durch den Lutherbogen hindurch machst, findest Du noch ein interessantes Detail. Auf Deinem Foto ragt es hinter der ehemaligen Kaufhalle schon etwas in den Blick.
Also, an diesem Bogen beginnt die Lutherstraße, am ersten Gebäude gibt es ein Wandbild, von Burghard Aust 1998 hier erstellt.






Zu sehen sind einige Stationen aus Martin Luthers Leben, darunter z.B. die Wartburg in Eisenach und der Rote Tum in Halle, wo er sich mehrfach aufhielt. Für uns interessant ist zudem Luther als Mönch auf einem Fahrrad zu sehen (wahrscheinlich auf seiner Radtour von Eisleben nach Wittenberg). Parodistische Elemente wie dieses finden sich verschiedene und laden zum längeren Betrachten des recht weit oben angebrachten Schaubildes ein.
Der Umweg in Richtung Großgarage in der Pfännerhöhe ist überschaubar (wenige Meter).
Aber vielleicht kennst Du diese Wand ja schon...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2017)

Danke Andreas,
kannte ich noch nicht, werde bei meiner nächsten Halletour hierher einen Abstecher machen.


----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2017)

Hallo,
am Sonntag werde ich mit leffith und Reinhard1 eine kleine vorherbstliche Tour machen.
Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg Bahnhof um 08:30 Uhr, dann mit Hopperticket bis Bad Sulza (dort Start um 09:20 Uhr) und von dort auf nicht geradem Weg zur Saale bis Stöben-Saale. Ab hier weiter auf den Camburg-Zeitz-Radweg bis Utenbach und durch das Wethautal nach Leißling, dort über die Saale und nach Merseburg zurück.
Ca. 67 km.


----------



## kalihalde (9. September 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> ... Für uns interessant ist zudem Luther als Mönch auf einem Fahrrad zu sehen (wahrscheinlich auf seiner Radtour von Eisleben nach Wittenberg). ...



Ja, der Burghard Aust malt gerne mal Fahrräder, obwohl er nicht gerade als radfahrender Maler bekannt ist .





Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## hallunke (9. September 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ja, der Burghard Aust malt gerne mal Fahrräder, obwohl er nicht gerade als radfahrender Maler bekannt ist .


nöö, stimmt, der Pfeiffer radelt mehr...

und zu der Tour morgen:
schade, wird bei mir nix, obwohl ich gerne mitmachen würde.  leffith sollte sie in Teilen anders herum eigentlich kennen (WP-Abschlusstour 2015 mit dem unvergessenen kasebi)... also viel Spaß und gutes Wetter für morgen
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (10. September 2017)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag traf ich mich mit leffith und Reinhard1 zu einer kleinen Tour von Bad Sulza nach Leißling/Merseburg.
Leffith und ich reisten mit den ABELIO von Merseburg zum Startpunkt Bad Sulza an. In Leißling stieg Reinhard1 dazu. Der Zug fuhr pünktlich in den Bahnhof ein, so konnten wir pünktlich um 09:20 Uhr starten. Die Satelliten hatte mein GPS schnell gefunden, der Track wurde geladen und schon ging es los zur Salzstraße, ca. 470 Meter nach Süden. Gleich hinter der Eisenbahnunterführung bog ich nach Norden ab und fuhr die Straße (teilweise 12% Steigung) hoch Richtung Krähenhütte.









_(Wie immer auf dem Foto sieht es gar nicht so schlimm aus)_
Kurz vor dem Fröneberg wurde ein Halt eingelegt, wir warteten auf leffith, der unsere Geschwindigkeit natürlich nicht halten konnte. Ich schaltete bei den 12% mal schnell auf den eMTB-Modus, da ging ein Ruck aufs Hinterrad und ich zog mit ca. 22 km/h den Anstieg hoch. Einfach Klasse das neue Software-Update von Bosch. Nachdem leffith zu uns gestoßen war wurde die Fernsicht genossen,



















schnell noch ein Foto von uns dreien und schon ging es weiter auf der Höhe gen Osten und Süden, vorbei am Silberhügel und schon langten wir Lachstedt an. Wer hier wohnt muss es wohl mögen, Ruhe pur und alte drei Seitenhöfe die kurz vor dem zusammenfallen sind kann man auch bewundern. Weiter ging es der Lachstädter Straße nach Süden bis Schmiedehausen. Nach 6,5 km bog ich in einem spitzen Winkel nach Osten auf die Stöbener Straße ab. Am Ende geht die Straße auf eine alte mit Feldsteinen gepflasterte Straße weiter durch den Stöbener Grund. Hier war leffith mit seinem Fully glatt im Vorteil bei der Fahrt auf diesem steinigen Weg.














Reinhard1 und ich hatten hier schon etwas Mühe mit unserer Straßenbereifung. Nach 2,3 km Fahrt durch den Grund, wo wir auch schon die herbstliche Laubfärbung erkennen konnte4n, gelangten wir in Stöben an. Dort wurde die Saale überquert




und auf dem Saaleradweg bis zum Ortseingang von Tümpling weiter gefahren. Am ersten Abzweig nach Osten bogen wir ab und fuhren leicht aufwärts




bis zur B88 vor, überquerten diese und fuhren weiter hügelaufwärts, an der Nordkante des Röblitzholzes vorbei, bis Crauschwitz.




Durch den Ort ging es auf der Hauptstraße nach Süden hügelabwärts. Wir überquerten den Tümplingsbach und fuhren danach sofort wieder eine 7% tige Steigung hoch bis östlich Sieglitz. Hier bog ich nach Osten zum neuen Radweg Zeitz-Camburg ab.









Bei meinem letzten Besuch war hier nur ein befestigter Weg, jetzt ist es ein schöner asphaltierter Radweg geworden, der uns nach SO bis Molau führte. Ab hier bogen wir dann auf die K140 nach Graitschen auf der Höhe ab. Ab dem Kieswerk bogen wir auf der Hauptstraße nach Osten ab und stießen an der Kreuzung L1071 Eselshöhe wieder auf den Radweg.









Ab hier ging es dann auf der super ausgebauten Trasse nur noch abwärts bis Utenbach. Hier verließ ich den Radweg und fuhr mit meinen beiden Begleitern weiter durch das Wethautal über Cauerwitz, Großgerstewitz, Beuditz, Wettaburg bis zum Radweg nordöstlich der Herrenmühle zum Rastplatz.














Hier eine kurze Pause. Reinhard 1 verabschiedete sich dann hier von uns zum Rouladenessen bei seiner Gattin um 12:30 Uhr. Wir zwei setzten unsere Fahrt durch das Wethau und Kroppental




weiter fort bis Schönburg. Dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis zur Oeblitzschleuse zum Mittagessen.




Nach der Stärkung ging es zur Brücke über die Saale bei Leißling,














wo wir auf der Nordseite unsere Fahrt über Uichteritz bis WSF westlichen Ortseingang fortsetzten. Auf dem Radweg ging es weiter nach Norden, dann über Reichhartswerben zum Großkaynaer See und von dort bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Am Ende hatte ich gute 78 km zurückgelegt und laut GPSies 627 HM. Das Wetter hat wie immer gepasst, wir hatten teilweise sehr guten Fernsichten und Pannen gab es auch keine, also es war ein rundum schöner Tag gewesen.
Strecke hier: https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=jucvtazfhqrmvjxd&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## leffith (10. September 2017)

Ich hatte am Ende 83 Km auf dem Tacho. Ansonst schliesse ich mich Udo an. Tolle und Rundum gelungene Tour. Danke an meine Mitfahrer. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2017)

Hallo,
morgen am Sonntag werde ich eine kleine Tour durch die Auenlandschaft von Weißer Elster und Luppe Richtung Osten machen.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er um 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg an der B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain Netto-Parkplatz sein.


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2017)

Hallo,
gestern war der obligatorische Besuch der Wiese angesagt. Menschenmassen über Menschenmassen, ich bekam fast Platzangst. Ein schieben und drängeln schon in der Mitte der Lindenstraße, ich war froh den Besuch nach 3 Stunden und härtester Belastung meines Soundprozessors überstanden zu haben. Gut das mein Prozessor so intelligent ist, bei plötzlichen überlauten Geräuschen kurz abzuschalten. Ich war Pflasterlahm. So wollte ich am heutigen Vormittag eine kleine Entspannungstour unternehmen. Als ich am Treffpunkt eintraf war leider niemand da. So plante ich meine Auenwaldtour in Richtung Leipzig kurzerhand ein wenig um. Vom Treffpunkt ging es nach SCHKOPAU zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale.







Auf den Wiesen bei Kollenbey relaxten die Kühe mit ihren Jungtieren, dazwischen suchten noch ein paar Störche nach Futter für die Reise nach Süden. kein Mensch zu sehen, Ruhe pur auf meinen Weg zum Damm der Steinlache. Auf dem Damm fuhr ich Richtung Osten bis Burgliebenau. 


 
In der Ortschaft machte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher zur Bischofsburg, die wieder zu neuen Leben erwacht ist.
(https://www.die-bischofsburg.de/) 



Von hier ging meine Fahrt weiter durch den Ort bis nach Lochau. Am westlichen Ortsausgang passierte ich die Eisenbahnbrücke, auf der täglich zwei Züge zur Deponie fahren. Unter der Brücke betrachte ich noch das sehr schön gemachte Wandbild zum Elsterradweg.


 
Ab hier führte mich meine heutige Vormittagstour zur ICE-Brücke kurz vor Dieskau. Leider konnte ich keinen vorbeirauschenden Zug sehen. So fuhr ich weiter in den Ort und bog in den Dieskauer Park, Ostseite, ab.







Mein nächstes Ziel war die alte Wassermühle, war mal eine Ölmühle. Sie wurde 1960 abgerissen. Heute erinnerte nur noch eine kleine Tafel  und der betonierte Wasserlauf des Mühlgrabens an dieser Stelle an die Mühle. Von dort bin ich weiter zum Wanderweg an der Ostseite des Osendorfer Sees und auf diesem Weg weiter nach Norden.











So gelangte ich dann am Nordufer des Blauen Auges an. Konnte aber vom Hochufer die Wasserfläche, auch wegen dem hohen Bewuchs.
So fuhr ich dann weiter nach Norden, an einem kleinen See vorbei,



bis zum Osendorfer Damm, der mich dann bis Ammendorf brachte. Auf dem Radweg an der B91 ging es dann bis Merseburg zurück, wo ich Punkt 12:00 Uhr wieder eintraf.
Es war eine schöne kleine Runde mit Wegen die ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr befahren habe, bzw. wo ich einige Teilstücke noch nicht kannte.
Nun mal sehen wie das Wetter in der kommenden Woche wird. Habe vor von Eisleben ein Rücktour nach Merseburg durch die dortigen Wälder zu unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2017)

Hallo,
am 03.10. werde ich eine herbstliche Tour durch die Dübener Heide unternehmen, wenn es nicht regnet. Die Wettervorhersage sieht bis jetzt aber gut aus..
Start Bitterfeld Bahnhofsvorplatz um 08:30 Uhr.
Ab Halle Gleis 3 um 08:01 Uhr.
Ab Merseburg Bahnsteig 1 um 07:19 Uhr


----------



## hallunke (22. September 2017)

am 3.10. regnet es nicht - versprochen.
Aber ich werde an dem Tag woanders radeln. Schade, aber es klappt bestimmt mal wieder.
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> am 3.10. regnet es nicht - versprochen.
> Aber ich werde an dem Tag woanders radeln. Schade, aber es klappt bestimmt mal wieder.
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


Nun Andreas, das ist mir schon klar, denn wenn ich fahre bleibt der Regen in der Regel auch immer aus.


----------



## hallunke (25. September 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...wenn ich fahre bleibt der Regen in der Regel auch immer aus.


...genau so, Udo, hatte ich es gemeint (hatte aber sicherheitshalber für unsere Tour schon mal in einem "längerfristigen" Wetterbericht nachgesehen).
Viel Spaß bei Deiner Tour
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (29. September 2017)

Hallo,
werde morgen um 08:30 Uhr eine spontane Geocachertour Richtung Schkeuditz durchführen.
Treffpunkt an der B91 Gerichtsrain Netto-Parkplatz.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
das Wetter in der Dübener Heide für morgen soll ja eigentlich frei von Regen sein.
Da kann die Tour ja wie geplant stattfinden. Und ja heute gab es endlich den ersten Milka-Weihnachtsmann, mmh hat der lecker geschmeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
es regnet. Tour Dübener Heide fällt somit ins Wasser.
Werde mit leffith eine Runde in der Homezone drehen, wenn es aufhört zu regnen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja mit leffith gestern die Dübener Heide besuchen. Die Tour war ausgearbeitet, viele Sehenswürdigkeiten waren auf der Strecke geplant gewesen, einschließlich Schloss Rainharz.
So wachte ich also um 05:30 Uhr auf und schaute aus dem Fenster. Es sah nicht gut aus, Regen und das auch noch ordentlich. Um 07:19 Uhr sollte der Zug ab Merseburg losfahren. Im Regen loszufahren, dazu hatte ich echt keine Lust gehabt. Gegen 06:30 Uhr kam eine Threemanachricht von leffith an. Ich empfahl ihm wieder ins Bett zu gehen und noch ein wenig zu schlafen, Tour fällt aus und machte gleich den Vorschlag, wenn es aufhört zu regnen machen wir eine Runde in der Homezone. Um 11:10 Uhr holte er mich von Zu Hause ab und wir machten dann eine spontane Tour. Es ging gleich zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen Richtung Leuna.











Die Sonne schien und strahlte das herbstliche Laub an, der Wind kam von der Seite und war somit eigentlich nicht zum Nachteil für uns. In Leuna schnell noch einen neuen Cache gesucht und gefunden, dann weiter durch einige Nebenstraßen die uns auch zum neuen Leunaschwimmbad führten. Auf der Spergauer Straße verließen wir Leuna nach Süden hin. An der Südseite des Chemieparks Leuna bog ich nach Westen ab. Es ging entlang der Chemieparkgrenze bis zur Gedenkstätte des ehemaligen AEL (Arbeitserziehungslager) Spergau. Ab hier weiter an der Grenze des Chemieparks weiter nach Süden bis zur K2174 Maienweg. Auf den dortigen Radweg weiter zur B91 nach Westen, jetzt schon mit ordentlichen Wind von vorn. Die B91 und die BAB38 wurden nach Westen hin auf der K2174 überquert. 238 Meter hinter der Brücke über die BAB 38 bog ich auf einen Feldweg ab,



der uns zum östlichen Parkplatz am Großkaynaer See brachte.



_(Hier waren zwei Skysurfer unterwegs, wobei einer ja im Wasser lag)_
Auf dem Rundweg fuhren wir am Nordufer bis zum Abzweig Runstedter See, kurz hinter der dortigen Marina. Auf den Zubringerradweg zum Runstedter See ging es bis kurz vor den Runstedter See im Norden, hier bog ich auf den Radweg nach Westen zur Merseburger Straße ab und folgte dieser bis zur Pfännerhall. Da hier ein Halbmarathonevent lief fuhr ich weiter nach Westen bis zur Südseite der Halde Pfännerhall. Auf den dortigen Weg ging es am Fuße der Halde bis zum Zubringer zum Geiseltalsee Geiseltalstraße/ Neumark. Unser Ziel war jetzt das Café im Besucherzentrum Geiseltalsee in Neumark. Hier gab es dann die Mittagsverpflegung und eine kurze Pause.



Da der Wind jetzt schon kräftig blies entschloss ich mich auf dem Rundweg am See bis Frankleben zurückzufahren, aber jetzt mit heftigen Rückenwind. Auf dem See bildeten sich schon die Schaumkronen auf den Wellen. Auf dem Weg nach Frankleben sahen wir hinter uns wie eine große Regenwolke Richtung Westufer des Sees auftauchte. Kurz vor Frankleben zeigte ich leffith noch die Arbeit einer Wurzelzerschneidungsmaschine.



Hier hat ein Firma aus dem sächsischen den Auftrag erhalten an den Wegerändern auf einer Tiefe von ca. 50-60 cm die Wurzeln zu durchtrennen, um ein anheben der des Asphalts durch die Wurzelbildung zu verhindern. Gleichzeitig wurde eine Sperrfolie eingezogen. Die Maschine Schaft so in einer Stunde einen Kilometer. Ab Frankleben ging es dann auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg, ohne nass zu werden.
Es war dann doch noch eine angenehme Nachmittagsrunde geworden.


----------



## leffith (5. Oktober 2017)

Dem schließe ich mich an. War dann eine schöne kleinere Tour mit einigen unbekannten Wegen in der näheren Umgebung.


----------



## Bikermario (5. Oktober 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es regnet. Tour Dübener Heide fällt somit ins Wasser.
> Werde mit leffith eine Runde in der Homezone drehen, wenn es aufhört zu regnen.


Hallo!
Ich wollte nur mal fragen ob die Tour ganz ins Wasser gefallen ist oder nur verschoben wurde. Würde mich nämlich Euch anschließen.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (5. Oktober 2017)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich wollte nur mal fragen ob die Tour ganz ins Wasser gefallen ist oder nur verschoben wurde. Würde mich nämlich Euch anschließen.
> Gruß Mario


Hallo Mario,
die Tour ist nicht abgehakt, sondern ist nur verschoben und wird nachgeholt.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich werde morgen, am Mittwoch, um 07:57 mit DB bis Laucha fahren und ab Bahnhof Laucha dann auf Umwegen nach Bad Bibra fahren. In und um Bad Bibra einige bekannte und unbekannte Wege fahren. Rückfahrt über Karsdorf nach Merseburg zurück, mit Rückenwind. Besuch der Käsescheune in Bad Bibra ist eingeplant und es werden auch einige Geocaches aufgesucht.


----------



## leffith (10. Oktober 2017)

Mist. Ich muss arbeiten. Habe auch Leider zu viel zu tun um Urlaub zu bekommen. Viel Spaß


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
für den heutigen Tag hatte ich gestern eine Tourplanung mit Start in Laucha/Unstrut gemacht. Es sollte eine Käsetour zur Käsescheune nach Bad Bibra und zurück nach Merseburg werden.
So stieg dann heute um 07:57 Uhr in den Zug nach Naumburg ein und wechselte in Naumburg den Bahnsteig zur Burgenlandbahn. Ich staunte, hier gab es sogar einen Fahrstuhl der mich nach oben brachte. Die Burgenbahn kam pünktlich und brachte mich bis nach Laucha. Auch hier stellte ich fest, dass es zwar keinen Lift gab, dafür aber einen Übergang zum Busbahnhof ohne die Treppen benutzen zu müssen, was ich super fand. Ab Bahnhof Laucha dann Start um 09:08 Uhr auf einen Wirtschaftsweg gen Westen, vorher wurde aber schnell noch ein Geocache gesucht und gefunden. Laucha verließ ich auf der Straße Tannengärten in Richtung Westen. Nach einigen 100 Metern war die Straße zu Ende und ich fuhr auf den anschließenden Wirtschaftsweg weiter.



















Das Gras wurde höher und der Wind von vorn war auch nicht ohne, hier war schon lange keiner mehr langgefahren. Leicht ansteigend brachte mich der Weg bis zum Gleisbett der Alten außer Dienst gestellten Finnebahn.









Ich folgte den Verlauf der Finnebahn Südseite, musste aber teilweise auf ein Feld ausweichen, weil der Weg nicht mehr fahrbar war. Bei dem Regen der letzten Tage war es eine rutschige Angelegenheit. Da ich aber Straßenprofil aufgezogen hatte, waren die Dreckbatzen nicht allzu stark am Rad. Unterwegs noch 3 Geocaches gesucht und auch gefunden. Nach 5,4 km bog ich nach Norden zur B176 ab. Auf der B176 dann 244 m Richtung Bad Bibra und dann auf einen Wirtschafsweg nach Norden abgebogen.



















Der Weg führte mich bis zur Waldkante des dortigen Waldgebietes „HAIN“ laut Karte. Hier bog ich auf einen nicht viel befahrenen Waldweg ab und folgte diesen nach Westen. Der Weg war matschig und durch das Laub sehr rutschig. Nach 10 km betrat ich die Käsescheune in Bad Bibra und packte meinen Rucksack mit Räucherkäse voll.




Auch wenn die dortige Molkerei im Januar 2018 die Produktion einstellt, wird es die Käsescheune weiter geben, sie gehört nicht zur Molkerei, sondern ist eigenständig. Nach dem Einkauf machte ich noch schnell einen kleinen Abstecher zum Brunzelbrunnen




und zum Gesundbrunnen mit Kneipanlage.









Danach ging es auf der Bad Bibraer Straße durch das Biberbachtal bis kurz vor Tröbsdorf. Hier befindet sich eine Fischtreppe im Biberbach.




Dort über die Brücke und hoch zur Teufelskanzel, den Teufel einen Besuch abgestattet.



















Auf dem oberen Trail dann weiter nach Norden bis zur L212. Hier bog ich nach Osten ab für 230 m, um dann auf den Treidlerweg am Unstrutufer abzubiegen.














Dieser Weg führt bis Kirchscheidungen. An der Sitzgruppe auf der Hälfte des Weges kehrte ich jedoch wieder um und fuhr hoch zum Schloss Burgscheidungen und genoss die Aussicht, die sicherlich auch die Gräfin Cosel einst genossen hatte.













Nach der Aussicht ging es weiter über Karsdorf hoch über den Eingang des ICE-Tunnels. Der Blick ist einmalig und sehr empfehlenswert, besonders wenn noch ein ICE auf einen zu kommt und im Tunnel verschwindet.









Nach der Besichtigung fuhr ich weiter über Steigra und Kalzendorf nach Mücheln St. Ulrich mit enormem Rückenwind. Am Ufer der Geisel ging es zum Geiseltalsee,




wo ich dann auf den oberen Rundweg bis Krumpa entlang fuhr. Hier bog ich dann auf den unteren Rundweg ab und folgte diesen bis Frankleben. Über Beuna ging es dann zurück nach Merseburg.
Es war eine schöne und interessante Tour mit ein paar kleinen Wegeabschnitten die ich noch nicht kannte.
Hier die Strecke:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=jpkwoicdowxckyke&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
morgen werde ich mit Harti und Reinhard1 eine herbstliche Tour von Querfurt durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst bis Wangen und dann weiter an der Unstrut bis Karsdorf machen. Zurück geht es über den Aussichtspunkt ICE-Tunnel bei Steigra nach Mücheln und am Geiseltalsee zurück nach Merseburg.
Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr Bahnsteig Merseburg, oder 09:10 Haltepunkt Beuna, dann mit Hopperticket bis Querfurt.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
den heutigen verlängerten Vormittag nutzte ich, um noch eine herbstliche Radtour durch den Ziegelrodaer Forst und weiter an der Unstrut entlang zu unternehmen.
Für die Tour hatten sich Harti und Reinhard1 angemeldet gehabt. Um 09:00 Uhr traf ich mich mit Harti auf dem Bahnsteig 4 in Merseburg. Hier erwartete uns Hallunke, der spontan von Halle aus angereist war. Mit Hopperticket ging es dann von Merseburg mit der Bahn nach Querfurt. In Beuna stieg dann Reinhard1 dazu, er war von WSF angereist.















Um 09:45 Uhr traf der Zug in Querfurt ein und wir begaben uns auf die geplante Strecke.

_



_
Wir durchquerten Querfurt unterhalb der Burganlage auf den Wanderweg in Richtung Thaldorf. Es ging vorbei am Braunsbrunnen und weiter auf den Wanderweg am Südrand des in Bau befindlichen Staubeckens der Querne nach Westen bis zum Radweg an der L172.





























Wir folgten den Radweg bis zum Parkplatz Hermannseck und fuhren ab hier auf den Himmelsscheibenradweg durch den Ziegelrodaer weiter.



















Die Sonne hatten wir von vorn, die das Herbstlaub der Bäume so richtig zur Geltung brachte. In Höhe der Hütte die vom Reichsarbeitsdienst 1933 bis 38 erbaut wurde machten wir eine kurze Pause,









_(Mich wundert es, dass dieser Stein 40 Jahre DDR unbeschadet überstanden hat)_
es wurde langsam warm. Hier konnten wir auch noch die seltene Art der Ziegelrodaer Walderdbeere bestaunen, die im Oktober reif ist.




Weiter ging es bis zur Arche mit Blick in das herbstlich gefärbte Unstruttal.





























_(Wir waren ja im Burgenlandkreis / Reinsdorf, wo die Luft weiterhin verpestet werden darf)




(Reinhard1 musste seine Anzugsordnung schnell dem Wetter anpassen)_
Ab hier fuhren wir dann weiter an der Unstrut entlang auf den Radweg bis Karsdorf. Im Ort verließen wir den Radweg und fuhren unter der ICE-Brücke entlang bis zur ersten langen Rechtskurve auf der L177 in Richtung Steigra.




Am Ender der Kurve biegt ein Wirtschaftsweg ab, den ich folgte und der uns zu einer ordentlichen Steigung führte.




Hier ging es an den dortigen Weinbergen hoch bis zur Höhe. Der Aussichtspunkt über den Tunnel wurde uns heute leider durch einen Elektrozaun versperrt. Dort grasten heute Ziegen und Esel,




so mussten wir ein paar Meter nördlich den dortigen Hügel wählen.














Nach dem Blick auf die ICE-Trasse über das Unstruttal ging es weiter in Richtung Osten bis zum östlichen Tunneleingang des Osterbergtunnels.














Auf einen Wirtschaftsweg entfernten wir uns in östlicher Richtung, jetzt mit gutem Rückenwind bis nach Mücheln.









Am Fußgängertunnel oberhalb der Marina trafen wir auf den oberen Rundweg, wo sich Hallunke von uns verabschiedete. Er fuhr ab hier gen Norden am See weiter bis nach Halle. Wir verbliebenen drei fuhren auf den oberen Rundweg









am Geiseltalsee weiter bis Neumark/ Marina. Am Abzweig zur Pfännerhall verabschiedete sich dann Reinhard 1 von uns, der ab hier über den Großkaynaer See nach WSF zurück fuhr. Er wird heute sicherlich auf gute 100 km gekommen sein. Harti und ich folgten den ökumenischen Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg, wo wir nach guten 68 km die heutige herbstliche Tour beendeten und wie von mir versprochen pünktlich zum Kaffeetrinken bei unseren Frauen eintrafen.
Es war wieder mal eine schöne Tour, unspektakulär aber mit herrlichen Ausblicken, gewesen.
Dank an die Mitfahrer, euch eine schöne Woche bis vielleicht mal wieder zu einer Tour.
Strecke hier:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=skyzqgaeikzafwsp&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (17. Oktober 2017)

Schöne Tour wieder mal + einige hochinteressante Stellen hast Du herausgesucht. Dabei auch noch kurze Nachhilfe im Biologieunterricht (mehrfach, bei der absolut seltenen Ziegelrodaer Forstwilderbeere, die gerade reift, aber auch bei einigen "Eseleien" - weiß nicht, ob das hier jugendfrei ist...)
paar Bildchen kann ich auch noch beisteuern:









oberhalb der Arche Nebra





Burgenlandbahn in Wangen









kurz vor Karsdorf









aufwärts geht´s





drei Herren in Betrachtung der Talbrücke

Ich bin ja in Mücheln nach links über die Halde nach Klobikau, Bad Lauchstädt, Delitz am Berge schließlich nach Halle. Das waren dann 79 schöne km, dazu kommen noch die 15 km Anfahrt von Halle zum Treffpunkt am Bahnhof Merseburg und am Ende noch 1,3 km um bei LIDL was einzukaufen...
viele Grüße 
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
den heutigen Vormittag wollte ich noch so zwei Geocaches suchen, die etwas abseits lagen und man dort nicht jeden Tag hinkommt. So rief ich gestern Abend schnell noch Harti vom Merseburger Radverein zwecks Tourbegleitung an. Er war sofort, nach erfolgreicher Rücksprache mit seiner Gattin, dafür. Da das Wetter heute auch mit Sonnenschein durchsetzt sein sollte, verabredeten wir uns für Start 09:00 Uhr. Pünktlich 5 Minuten vor der Zeit ist des Radlers Pünktlichkeit holte Harti mich heute ab. Auf dem Fischweg verließen wir Merseburg in Richtung Norden und bogen am Bahnübergang Elisabethhöhe nach Westen auf den Schwarzeicheradweg ab.









 Die Sonne meinte es gut mit und, es war kaum, ein Wölkchen am Himmel zu erblicken. Wir passierten auf dem Radweg Knapendorf und Bündorf mit seiner markanten neoromanischen Kirche von 1739. 









_(Naturdenkmal in Bündorf)_





Dann unterquerten wir die BAB38 und fuhren auf den Radweg weiter am südlichen Ortsrand von Bischdorf weiter gen Westen. Es ging vorbei an alten Streuobstwiesen und alten Kopfweiden am südlichen Ufer der Schwarzeiche bis Klobikau und von dort dann weiter bis Oberklobikau, wo der Radweg endete. 









Hier mussten wir bis Wünsch auf der L163 und der K1261 weiter fahren. Am südlichen Ortsrand von Wünsch ging es weiter, vorbei am Strohballenhaus weiter nach Westen, wo wir bei km 20 den Bahnübergang in Langeneichstädt erreichten.




 Wir fuhren hier weiter parallel zur Bahnlinie, vorbei an der Bockwindmühle bis zum Bahnübergang am Wartenweg. Jetzt merkten wir schon, dass wir uns auf der Querfurter Platte befanden, der Wind blies uns ungestüm ins Gesicht. 




_(Harti ließ sich nicht abhalten, um diesen Cache zu bergen)_
Ab hier ging es dann weiter auf den 3 Städteradweg Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben, vorbei an der Warte nach Norden. Aber hinter der Warte wurde noch ein kurzer Halt für eine kleine Klettereinlage eingelegt. Und weiter ging es gen Norden. Der Wind blies jetzt heftig von der Seite und wollte uns immer zur Wegemitte drücken. So entschloss ich mich die geplante Strecke ein wenig abzuändern und verließ den 3 Städteradweg bei km 24,6. Ab hier fuhren wir nicht wie geplant nach Westen weiter, sondern genau nach Norden, überquerten dort die L172 und fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Norden bis zur K2267. Rechts von uns blühten auf einen Acker Nutzpflanzen mit weißen Blütenblättern die einen Lilablütenblätterrand hatten. Raps war es jedenfalls nicht. 




_(Vielleicht kennt ja jemand diese Nutzpflanze?)



_
Nachdem wir die K2267 erreichten bogen wir nach Osten ab und konnten jetzt vom stürmischen Wind aus Westen unterstützt werden. Mit hoher Geschwindigkeit und wenig Trittfrequenz erreichten wir die Orte Dornstedt und Steuden. Steuden verließen wir auf der östlichen Ausfallstraße und erreichten bei km 39 die L173. Hier bogen wir auf die K2150 ab die uns über die BAB 38 bis nach Holleben brachte. 




_(In Hohenweiden am Dorfteich noch schnell das Gruppenfoto)_
Auf dem Radweg entlang der L171fuhren wir jetzt weiter nach SO bis Ortseingang Rathmannsdorf. Hier bogen wir nach Osten ab und folgten dem alten Saalearm 














bis zum Saalewehr bei Planena. 









_(Die Saalebrücke an der B91. Die Stützen dienen zur Demontage der Brücke, die demnächst angerissen wird)_
Ab hier dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis zur B91 und auf den Straßenbegleitenden Radweg der B91 zurück nach Merseburg, wo ich mich dann von Harti nach 60 km verabschiedete. Es war ein schöne, am Anfang Sonne pur mit immer stärker werdendem Wind von vorn, Tour gewesen. Für die Anstrengung auf dem ersten Teilstück wurden wir ja dann auf dem Rückweg mehr als entschädigt.
Nun mal sehen wie sich das Wetter in der nächsten Woche so entwickelt. Eisleben- Merseburg wäre eine herbstlich Option.


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Oktober 2017)

Wahnsinn Euer Glück mit dem Wetter, das unbekannte Gewächs ist Ölrettich zur Gründüngung.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wahnsinn Euer Glück mit dem Wetter, das unbekannte Gewächs ist Ölrettich zur Gründüngung.


Danke Ohmtroll für die Antwort, Ölrettich war mir nicht so bekannt. Ich kannte nur den Senf, der ja aber gelb blüht und ebenfalls für die Gründüngung angebaut wird.


----------



## GTdanni (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab hier mal den Schäfer gefragt was da wächst, die Antwort war " das iss Ählreedsch" ...


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2017)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mal den Schäfer gefragt was da wächst, die Antwort war " das iss Ählreedsch" ...


Oh Danni Danke, ist dies eine eigene Sprache die in und um Bad Dürrenberg noch von den älteren gesprochen wird?


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2017)

Hallo,
morgen eine lockere Tour von Bad Sulza nach Merseburg-
Start in Bad Sulza nach eintreffen des Abelio um 10:19 Uhr.
Abfahrt ab Merseburg mit Hopperticket um 09:38 Uhr Gleis 2.


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2017)

Hallo,
heute hatte Harti, Reinhard1 und ich Appetit auf eine echt Thüringer Röstbratwurst.
Also setzten Harti und ich uns in den ABELIO und fuhren nach Bad Sulza ins thüringische.









_(Reinhard1 schaut nicht immer so grimmig)_
Reinhard1 stieg in Leißling dazu und so trafen wir pünktlich um 10:19 Uhr in Bad Sulza ein. Unser erster Haltepunkt war der Bratwurstkiosk an der alten Saline am Ufer der Ilm.



















Mit Genuss die Rostbratwurst vertilgt, die heute etwas salzig war, was wir eigentlich gar nicht gewohnt waren, danach fuhren wir auf dem Ilmradweg bis Großheringen.




_(Es wurde ein wenig kalt unter dem Helm)_
In Großheringen schlug ich heute den Weg „Am Katzenweg“ ein. Erst ging es ordentlich bergan, mit Halt zur Anzugsordnungsänderung.





























Dann weiter auf den Höhenweg bis Stendorf. Ab hier dann weiter bis zur Holzbrücke über die Saale bei Bad Kösen. Hier überquerten wir die Saale und fuhren auf dem Wanderweg am rechten Ufer weiter, vorbei an der Johannesquelle bis zum geologischen Muschelkalkaufschluss am südlichen letzten Haus der Loreleypromenade.









Ist schon imposant, wenn man davor steht. Weiter ging es auf dem Saaleradweg bis zum Fischhaus an der Saale nördlich Schulpforta. Hier überquerten wir die Saale und fuhren auf dem Weinwanderweg bis zur K2234.




_(Blick auf den Max-Klinger-Weinberg)_
Auf den dortigen Radweg nach Osten über die Saale und dann auf dem Saaleradweg weiter bis zum Blütengrund. Die Schiffe der ehemaligen „Saale-Unstrut Schiffahrtsgesellschaft mbH“ liegen immer noch am Ufer festgemacht.




Ob hier noch einmal Schifffahrt betrieben wird liegt wohl in den Sternen.




Weiter ging es bis zur Hennebrücke, wo wir uns von Reinhard1 verabschiedeten. Harti und ich fuhren jetzt auf der L207 weiter bis Markröhlitz. Kurz hinter dem Ortseingang bogen wir auf die alte KAP-Straße ab und folgten ihren Verlauf bis hoch zum Luftschiff. Hier trafen wir auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg und fuhren auf ihn bis nach Merseburg zurück, wo wir pünktlich wie immer zum Kaffeetrinken bei unseren Frauen eintrafen.


----------



## soprano (3. November 2017)

Hallo Udo! Nimmst du dieses Jahr nicht am Winterpokal teil? 

Gruß

Soprano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (4. November 2017)

Eine Bratwurst hätte ich mir auch gerne abgeholt. Leider zu spät gelesen und schon andere Dinge "angeleiert". Unter anderem hatten die Böllberger Kanusportler heute ihren Saisonabschluß: 
*Die dritten offenen Vereinsmeisterschaften bei Flutlicht an der "Zahmwasserstrecke"*
es war herrlich: https://www.komoot.de/user/69131791963

Kleine Fragen übrigens am Rande Deiner Tour: Auf dem Foto des sogenannten Kunstgestänges (die Holzkonstruktion) in Bad Kösen ist auch das Haus mit der Wassermühle zu sehen, die das Gestänge normalerweise antreibt.
1. Frage: Hast Du da schon mal reingesehen + das Wasserrad betrachtet?
2. Frage: Welche physikalische Leistung (PS) bringt dieses Wasserrad? Mussten wir in der Schule mal ausrechnen.
3. Frage: Nimmst Du wirklich nicht am Winterpokal teil?
viele Grüße und schönes Wochenende wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Eine Bratwurst hätte ich mir auch gerne abgeholt. Leider zu spät gelesen und schon andere Dinge "angeleiert". Unter anderem hatten die Böllberger Kanusportler heute ihren Saisonabschluß:
> *Die dritten offenen Vereinsmeisterschaften bei Flutlicht an der "Zahmwasserstrecke"*
> es war herrlich: https://www.komoot.de/user/69131791963
> 
> ...


Zu 1. Nein habe noch nicht reingesehen 
zu 2. keine Ahnung da muss ich bei der nächsten Bratwursttour mal auf die Infotafel schauen.
zu 3. Na klar. Ich habe noch nicht geschaut, werde gleich mal nachsehen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2017)

Mannschaft der "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" wurde gegründet. Erste Einheiten wurden nachgetragen, dank meiner Datenbank war das kein Problem.
Werde jetzt, es regnet gerade, eine Winterpokaleröffnungstour planen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2017)

Hallo,
am Dienstag kommt der Wind aus NO bis Ost. Werde somit ein Tour nach Freyburg-Naumburg über Großwillsdorf unternehmen, da gibt es noch ein Versteck an einem Steinkreuz südlich Balgstädt, den ich noch nicht besucht habe.
Start 09:00 Uhr Parkplatz/Airpark Merseburg


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2017)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch werde ich von Merseburg nach Eisleben starten und von Eisleben mit Hopperticket zurück nach Schkopau._*(Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet)*_
Strecke geht über Esperstedt, Alberstedt, Holzzelle, Wäschetal, Teufelskanzel, Wolferode, Hühneburg nach Eisleben.
Start am Mittwoch um 08:30 Uhr Bahnübergang Elisabethhöhe Koordinate (N51° 22.634' E11° 57.996') Freiimpfelde.


----------



## hallunke (5. November 2017)

hm, wenn das eine Eröffnungstour wird... Dienstag wird bei mir definitiv nix, da habe ich zwei Termine. Mittwoch könnte ev. was werden.
Mal sehen, ich melde mich oder stehe am Treffpunkt.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)

ich sehe gerade noch, Ihr seid (bis jetzt) nur zwei Fahrer im WP-Team? Braucht Ihr noch einen... (paar Punkte hätte ich schon)?

Ach und dann noch wegen dem Wasserrad in Bad Kösen:
Da glaube ich, dass der Wert nicht auf der Infotafel angegeben ist. Die Aufgabe hatte sich unser Lehrer speziell für uns ausgedacht. Anhand von Durchmesser des Rades, weiß jetzt nicht was noch alles + ein paar Formeln aus dem Tafelwerk, konnte man sich das tatsächlich relativ leicht ausrechnen und ich hatte sogar das richtige Ergebnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soprano (6. November 2017)

Puh , ich dachte echt einen Moment du machst nicht mehr im WP mit @Udo1 und das geht ja gar nicht da du immer ein Vorbild für mich in diesem Wettbewerb warst/bist
Wünsche allen S-Anhhaltern und speziell Hallensern einen erfolgreichen und gesunden Pokal,  evtl bin ich in dem Zeitraum auch wieder in Halle und versuche dann mal mit euch ne Tour hinzukriegen 

Gruß 

Soprano


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> .....
> ich sehe gerade noch, Ihr seid (bis jetzt) nur zwei Fahrer im WP-Team? Braucht Ihr noch einen... (paar Punkte hätte ich schon)?


Na klar trage dich ein


----------



## hallunke (6. November 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na klar trage dich ein


das ist ganz nett, danke! Darf ich auch mitmachen, wenn ich keine Pulsuhr dabeihabe (wegen des Teamnamens). Was muss ich da machen? Bei Euch auf bewerben drücken? Ich probier es mal...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> das ist ganz nett, danke! Darf ich auch mitmachen, wenn ich keine Pulsuhr dabeihabe (wegen des Teamnamens). Was muss ich da machen? Bei Euch auf bewerben drücken? Ich probier es mal...
> viele Grüße
> Andreas (hallunke)


Hat doch geklappt Sind jetzt schon mal in der Teamwertung auf Platz 187 mit Stand heute um 15:00 Uhr.


----------



## hallunke (7. November 2017)

und morgen erst...


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> und morgen erst...


Du kommst also mit? 08:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Freiimpfelde Bahnübergang.


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2017)

Hallo,
heute unternahm ich mit Harti vom Merseburger Radverein eine kleine Winterpokaltour.
Die Vorbereitung auf die Tour heute Morgen war etwas schwierig, was zieht man an, als ich einen Blick auf das Thermometer warf.




Ich entschied keine Radschuhe, sondern meine hohen Schuhe an und eine Radhose die etwas wärmer ist, dazu ein langes Thermounterhemd. Das war genau die richtige Entscheidung.
Harti war pünktlich 08:55 Uhr bei mir, so konnten wir pünktlich am Treffpunkt Airpark sein, wo natürlich kein weiterer Fahrer auf uns wartete. Reinhard1 hatte heute früh schnell, wegen der niedrigen Außentemperatur kurzfristig abgesagt, so konnte ich dann die Strecke nach Freyburg präzisieren. 
Wir rollten sodann gleich am Treffpunkt weiter über die alte Flu8gplatzstraße nach Westen bis zur Heerstraße, überquerten diese nach Süden und fuhren auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg weiter bis zum Geiseltalsee bei Frankleben.




_(Die Windräder im Nebel)








_
Ab Franklebener Strand folgten wir den Rundweg bis zum Abzweig zur Pfännerhall. Hier schlug ich den Weg zur Pfännerhall ein, dann weiter am Haltepunkt Pfännerhall zur Hauptstraße Richtung Ortsmitte Braunsbedra. Kurz vor dem Park bog ich auf die Freyburger Straße ab und folgte deren Verlauf bis zum Ortsausgang. Hier bog ich an der Waldkante auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen ab, der uns über die Leiha nach Schortau brachte. Auf dem Radweg der von Schortau bis nach Leiha führt ging es weiter bis zum Abzweig Sportplatz. Der Weg führte uns durch den Ort, vorbei an der Kirche bis zur B176.




Auf dieser dann 1,1 km nach Süden bis zum Wirtschaftsweg der durch die Felder nach Westen führt, ein Betonplattenweg.




Nach 2,1 km bog der Weg nach Norden ab, wir folgten aber den naturbelassenen Weg weiter gen Westen bis Zeuchfeld.









Am westlichen Ortseingang überquerten wir die B176 und fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg unterhalb des dortigen Weinberges parallel zur B176 nach Westen.














Nach wenigen hundert Metern erreichten wir die  L163 die hier auf die B176 stieß. Die letzten Meter bis zum Kreisverkehr vor Freyburg legten wir auf der B176 zurück. Wir erreichten die Merseburger Straße und folgten dieser bis Total-Tankstelle hier bog ich nach Norden ab. Ich musste noch einen kleinen Abstecher nördlich der B180 am dortigen Weinberg machen. Danach ging es zurück bis zum Marktplatz Freyburg. In der wohl letzten Bäckerei in Freyburg gegenüber des Rathauses genehmigten wir uns erst einmal einen heißen Kaffee und einen kleinen Snack zum Aufwärmen. Nachdem Aufwärmen ging es unterhalb der Weinberge




bis zur Zeddenbachmühle, schnell noch Müsli gekauft und die angebotenen Ingwerpralinen und Kekse verputz, wenn man schon zugreifen soll muss das auch machen, sonst ist die Verkäuferin beleidigt und das wollten wir unbedingt vermeiden. Ich entschied mich für den Rückweg die Strecke Zscheiplitz-Müncheroda- Ebersroda zu nehmen. Ab Ortsausgang Müncheroda blies uns ein eisiger Wind ins Gesicht. Ich übernahm den Part des Windschattens, somit hatte es Harti ein wenig leichter. In Ebersroda bog ich auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg der zur L209 nach Norden führt ab.









_(Ist schon imposant so eine Rübenvollerntemaschine)_
Auf der L209 weiter bis zur Kreuzung Mücheln, hier schlug ich den Wirtschaftsweg nach St. Micheln ein




und folgte anschließend der Hauptstraße bis zum Tunnel am Geiseltalsee, oberhalb der Marina.









Auf dem unteren Rundweg ging es dann zurück nach Merseburg, wo wir nach 72 km und 18 WP-Punkten pünktlich zum Kaffeetrinken bei unseren Frauen aufschlugen. Es war heute ein schöne neblige Runde gewesen. Morgen geht es nach Eisleben mit Wind von hinten. Start 08:30 Uhr Bahnübergang Freiimpfelde Haltepunkt Elisabethhöhe.


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2017)

Hallo,
heute traf ich mich um 08:30 Uhr mit hallunke am Bahnübergang Freiimpfelde zu einer Tour nach Eisleben. Da sich keiner weiter angemeldet hatte starteten wir schon um 08:20 Uhr, er wartete schon auf mich.




Auf dem Schwarzeiche /Laucharadweg ging es über Bündorf bis zur L172. Auf dieser dann bis Bad Lauchstädt und auf dem Radweg am südlichen Ortsrand nach Westen über Grossgräfendorf nach Schafstädt. Hier schlug ich den Weg auf der Kopfsteinstraße die nach Dornstedt führt ein. Ist wahrlich ein historisches Pflaster.














Ab Dorndorf dann mitten durch den Ort nach NW bis zur L164. Wir folgten der L164 bis zum Abzweig nach Esperstedt. Mitte Esperstedt verließen wir die Hauptstraße und fuhren einen Schotterweg nach Norden hoch, war ganz schön steil, aber dank dem eMTB-Modus fuhr ich eigentlich ganz entspannt nach oben. Der Weg führte uns in das Weitzschkerbachtal, das wir nach NW hin durchquerten.




Am Talende gelangten wir in Schafsee an. Ein kurzer Stopp am dortigen Schloss, wo vor wenigen Monaten der Schlamm durch die Wohnungen im Erdgeschoss gerauscht ist.




Von dort weiter auf einen alten Wirtschaftsweg nach NW hoch. Auf der Höhe angekommen war es dann nicht mehr weit bis Alberstedt. Alberstedt verließen wir wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der uns bis Hornburg brachte. Ab hier schlug ich einen mir unbekannten Weg ein, auf OSM mit Fußweg ausgeschildert.









Es ging beständig berghoch bis zum Waldrand bei Holzzelle. Dann einen in der Karte nicht verzeichneten Weg runter zum Rastplatz Nonnengrund (ich muss langsam Winterreifen aufziehen, die Abfahrt war schon grenzwertig), hier eine kurze Cacherpause.









Danach auf dem jetzt breiten Waldweg durch den Nonnengrund hochwärts nach Westen bis zu den
zwei Türmen.




Nach hotnotpeinlicher Befragung eines Einheimischen zu den zwei Türmen erhielten wir diese Antwort nach eine Sage:
_(Der junge Mönch Pater Henricus aus dem Kloster Sittichenbach war von seinem Abt zum Kloster Holzzelle geschickt worden, um mit der dortigen alten Äbtissin Verhandlungen über Grenzen, Gräben und den Jagdbann zu führen. Bei dieser Gelegenheit traf er auf Hiltgundis, die als junge Nonne im Kloster in Holzzelle lebte. Sie verliebten sich und trafen sich oft heimlich.
Es kam, wie es kommen musste - die Äbtissin erwischte die beiden. Zur Strafe für ihr sündiges Tun wurden sie bei lebendigem Leib jeder in eine der Säulen eingemauert.
Nach der Sage wurden ihre Seelen in Irrlichter verwandelt, die man an warmen August- oder Septembernächten dort flimmern sieht)_
Danach ging es noch zum Jägerdenkmal und von dort dann zurück nach Holzzelle. Auf der Straße dann nach Westen zur B180, diese überquert und durch den Wald bis zum Aussichtspunkt Haldenlandschaften Sittichenbach.









Leider war Nebel, danach weiter durch den Wald nach Norden bis zum Wasserturm Bischofrode, hier bog ich nach Westen ab und folgte einen Wanderweg bis zum Abzweig Teufelsgrund. Weiter durch den Teufelsgrund, der auch so aussah. Tiefe Spurrillen durch die Fatbikefahrer verursacht.









Der Schlammspritzt bis zum Lenker. Im unteren Drittel machte ich noch einen Fotohalt beim dortigen alten Steinbruch




und dann nichts wie raus aus dem Teufelsgrund. Endlich wieder ein vernünftiger Weg, der uns bis Ortseingang Wolferode und von dort nach Eisleben zum Zug brachte. Der Zug stand schon da, wir rein und schon fuhr er los, das war ein super Timing. Am Ende waren es 57 km und 547 HM durch Natur pur.
Mein Dank gilt hallunke, der ohne zu murren alles mitgemacht hat.




Strecke hier:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=ffzwcmbbkhtnoslv&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2017)

Ich sehe gerade, unser Team belegt schon mal Platz 111 im WP mit Stand jetzt. 
Einer könnte noch unser Team verstärken.


----------



## hallunke (9. November 2017)

So eine herrliche Tour wieder mal - und da meine ich total ehrlich! Das Wetter war für November doch ganz brauchbar, sogar die passende Windrichtung hatte Udo eingeplant. Es ging über hochinteressante Gegenden (Holzzelle und die gruselige Sage z.B.).
Die Schlammpackung am Schluß, naja andere lassen sich das zur Kur verschreiben, wir hatten es gleich so mit dabei... Also alles perfekt.







Also, wirklich, wie die Mountainbiker immer die Waldwege aufwühlen, unerhört eigentlich.







hier noch ein Größenvergleich der Steinpfeiler bei Holzzelle. Wenn Udo nicht genau hier ein GeoCache gesucht hätte, wäre ich da vorbei gefahren, so versteckt sind die zwischen den Bäumen...
Mir hat es rundum gefallen.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2017)

Hallo,
morgen, am 13.11. werde ich mit Reinhard1 eine entspannte WP-Tour von Weißenfels Marktplatz nach Zeitz unternehmen.
Falls ein Geocacher oder jemand anderes mitfahren möchte sollte er um 10:15 Uhr auf dem Weißenfelser Marktplatz/ Eingang Bäcker Henning sein.
Ich werde mit Hopperticket Hin und Rück um 09:55 Uhr von Merseburg losfahren.


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2017)

Guten morgen,
die heutige Tour muss leider wegen Unpässlichkeit ausfallen.


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2017)

Hallo,
das heutige Wetter sah heute morgen echt vielversprechend aus. So machte ich mich warm eingepackt auf eine über 3 stündige Geocachertour zum Wallendorfer See und den Auen von Weißer Elster auf.
Mein erster Halt war der Radweg zwischen ehemaliger Kiesgrube und Westufer Wallendorfer See.



Weiter ging es auf dem Damm der Weißen Elster und Steinlache bis Kollenbey und von dort dann zur B91. Der Radweg unter der B91 ist ja voll gesperrt, wegen des Brückenabbaus. So musste ich eine Lücke abpassen um überhaupt die viel befahrene B91 überqueren zu können. Auf der Westseite der B91 ging es auf dem Radweg weiter zur Schleuse Planena. Die Schleuse ist zur Zeit wegen wohl Wartungsarbeiten gesperrt. Weiter über das Wehr bis zum östlichen Ortseingang von Rattmannsdorf. Ab hier fuhr ich am Ostufer des Rattmannsdorfer Teiches weiter bis zum Nordufer, folgte dann den Wirtschafsweg am Westufer bis zum Bahnübergang im Norden und fuhr dann südlich des Fuchsberges nach SW weiter bis zur L163. Ab hier folgte ich den Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur BAB 38 weiter nach Westen. Auf Schleichwege ging es durch Bad Lauchstädt Richtung Heerstraße und von dort zurück nach Merseburg.
Trotz +1°C bei Start, war es doch durch die Sonnen angenehm zufahren.
Zum Abschluss gab es noch 13 Punkte im WP.
Habe gerade die Bilder von hallunke bei seiner heutigen Tour auf den Spuren von Uwe Pfeifer gesehen, auch eine interessante Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2017)

Hallo,
es hat aufgehört zu regnen, dann werde ich jetzt zu einer etwas größeren Geocacherrunde starten, mal sehen ob ich alle 22 Verstecke finden werde.


----------



## hallunke (15. November 2017)

das klingt ja richtig nach Plan... 22 Stück - viel Erfolg dabei.


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2017)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Wochenüberblick meiner Touren mit teilweise geschichtlichen Hintergrund.
Am Dienstag machte ich eine kurze Geocachertour entlang des Wallendorfer Sees,




mit einem Abstecher zum Max Maercker –Gedenkstein in Bad Lauchstädt.




Eigentlich hieß er ja nicht Max, sondern Maximilan Heinrich Maerker. Im Jahr 1886 wurde er zum Mitglied der Leopoldina gewählt. 1902 stiftete die Düngerabteilung der Deutschen Landwirtschafts-Gesellschaft eine Max Maercker-Medaille für wissenschaftliche Leistungen auf dem Gebiet des Landbaus. 1904 wurde auf dem Gelände der Versuchswirtschaft Bad Lauchstädt ein Maercker-Gedenkstein aufgestellt, der aber leider nicht begehbar ist.
Am Mittwoch stand eine Tour auf dem Schwarzeiche-Laucharadweg auf dem Programm. Gegen 10:00 Uhr war Start. Der erste Halt war in Bündorf, an der großen Eiche, ein Naturdenkmal.









Gegenüber befindet sich ein ehemaliges Trafohaus, wo im oberen Bereich etliche Nistkästen für die heimischen Vögel angebracht sind. Im NW von der großen Eiche befindet sich das Rittergut Schloss Bündorf, das wohl um 1764 erbaut worden ist. Es ist leider nicht zugänglich.









Weiter ging die Fahrt auf dem Radweg gen Westen, vorbei am Schlosspark Schloss Bündorf.









Der Park sieht nicht mehr so verwildert aus, man kann vom Radweg das Schloss jetzt wieder gut erkennen. Die BAB 38 wurde unterquert und schon war ich in Milzau angelangt, linker Hand der Fischteich mit einem stark abgesengten Wasserspiegel, bedingt durch die trockenen letzten Jahre in dieser Region.




Weiter auf dem Radweg durch die neu angelegte Streuobstplantage südlich Unterkriegdorf. In Burgstaden verließ ich den Radweg und fuhr nach Norden Richtung Bad Lauchstädt. Als der ICE plötzlich angerauscht kam schaffte ich es gerade noch so auf dem Auslöser des Fotoapparates zudrücken. Ab hier ließ ich mich von meinem Navi zum ersten Geocache navigieren.




Die Fahrt führte mich am südlichen Rand von Bad Lauchstädt auf den dortigen Radweg weiter nach Westen, rechter Hand die Laucha, die teilweise kein Wasser mehr führte.




Kurz vor Großgräfendorf machte ich noch an einen der Geiseltaler Sagensteine halt.




Die Standorte der 25 Sagensteine basiert auf die Sagensammlungen „Geistertalsee“. Dafür wurden Felsblöcke mit Metall-Plaketten versehen und mit schwerem Gerät an 25 sagenumwobene Orte gebracht. Zwischen 800 Kilogramm und sieben Tonnen bringen die gewichtigen Erzähler auf die Waage. Wäre auch mal eine Tour, alle 25 Sagensteine zu besichtigen.
Von Großgräfendorf fuhr ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden, überquerte die BAB 38 und gelangte an die ehemalige Kappstraße die nach Steuden führt. Auf ihr dann nach Osten und über Dehlitz a-B. und Dörstewitz zurück nach Merseburg.
Am Donnerstag früh, ich war schon voll vermummt, war ja auch noch sehr kalt, machte sich mein Handy bemerkbar. Ein neuer Cache am Wallendorfer See und er wurde noch nicht gefunden. Also Touränderung und hin zum Versteck. Tatsächlich war ich der erste der sich in das Logbuch einschreiben konnte.




_(Ist diese Vermummung bei +2°C überhaupt schon erlaubt?)_
Weiter ging es dann auf dem Damm der Steinlache bis nach Kollenbey. Von hier auf der Straße vor bis zur B91. Der Radweg unter der Brücke ist gesperrt wegen der Brückenabrissarbeiten. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der B91 dann auf dem Saaleradweg weiter bis zur Saaleschleuse in Planena. Hier wurde mir von einem Arbeiter erklärt, dass die Schleuse gerade turnusmäßig gewartet wird.









Schlammentfernung und Reinigung der Schleusentore mit dem Kärcher. Nach dem Gespräch weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis Benkendorf,




wo ich nach Westen abbog und in Richtung Westen bis Dehlitz a.B. weiter fuhr. Ab hier folgte ich den Goetheradweg




bis hinter die BAB 143 zur L173. Auf der KAP-Straße nach Steuden mit aufsuchen einiger Verstecke ging es bis kurz vor Steuden. Wo ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden abbog. Der brachte mich wieder über die BAB 38 zum asphaltierten Weg Schafstädt - Großgräfendorf. Ab hier dann zurück nach Bad Lauchstädt, durch den Kurpark









und von dort an der Baustraße neben der ICE-Trasse bis nach Dörstewitz, wo ich dann zum Zoll nach Süden abbog und entlang der Hochhalde bis Merseburg zurück rollte. An diesem Tag war das Wetter nicht ganz so prickelnd gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2017)

Hallo,
gestern am 17.11. unternahm ich Geschichtsreise nach Lützen. Dort jährte sich am Vortag, den 16.11. der 385 zigste Todestag von Gustav II. Adolf, der von 1611 bis 1632 König von Schweden war und in der Schlacht bei Lützen gefallen ist.
Von Merseburg ging es auf dem Saaleradweg über Bad Dürrenberg




_(Über Leuna war die Sicherheitsfackel an diesem Tag besonders groß)



_
und Tollwitz, wo ich ein Trike mit Vollverkleidung und doppelter Pedalausstattung entdeckte,  









dann auf dem Sole-Kohle-Geschichte-Radweg weiter über Tollwitz, Ellerbach, Schwesswitz und parallel zum Floßgraben




nach Lützen. An der EOS Lützen machte ich den ersten Halt und betrachtete mir die Gedenktafel an den Schwedenkönig, der ja am 16.11.1632 hier in der Schlacht bei Lützen gefallen ist.
Dann bog ich ab zum Rathausplatz, hier befindet sich eine interaktive Karte zum Weg des Schwedenkönigs durch Deutschland. Von dort schlug ich den Weg zur Gustav-Adolf-Gedenkstätte am Eingang des Tiergeheges im Martzschpark. Schon im Jahre 1632 wurde hier zum Gedenken ein großer Findling aufgestellt, der an seinen Todestag, den 06.11.1632 erinnern sollte.
Im Jahr 1837 erfolgte die Einweihung des von Karl Friedrich Schinkel entworfenen, gusseisernen Baldachins, welcher über dem sogenannten „Schwedenstein“ errichtet wurde.




Jedes Jahr am 06.11.1632 findet hier die feierliche Kranzniederlegung durch Schweden statt.
Nun die Schweden gedenken immer nach dem julianischen Kalender, also am 06.11.1632 und an der ehemaligen EOS ist das Todesdatum nach dem gregorianischen Kalender verzeichnet.
Nach der Besichtigung machte ich noch eine kleine Runde durch das Tiergehege, wo es am 04.10.1964 einen tragischen Todesfall gab. An diesem Tag wurde ein Pfleger, Petri Heinrich, von einem Hirsch getötet. Nach dem studieren der 4 im Park befindlichen Gedenktafeln machte ich mich wieder auf dem Heimweg. In Bad Dürrenberg machte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum dortigen Hunnenstein im Kurpark am südlichen Ende der Fundamente des alten Gradierwerkes.




Es ist ein Menhir der aus gelbgrauem Braunkohlenquarzit besteht. (_Gemäß einer Sage soll am 15. März 933 der ostfränkische König Heinrich I. während eines Feldzugs gegen die Ungarn auf dem Keuschberg sein Lager aufgeschlagen haben. Als er am Morgen einen blutroten Sonnenaufgang und die Lagerfeuer des ungarischen Heeres sah, fiel er vor dem Menhir zum Gebet nieder und bat um göttlichen Beistand. Er stand wieder auf mit den Worten „So wahr als meine Hand auf diesem Stein sich abdrückt, so gewiss werden wir den Sieg davontragen!“ Tatsächlich wurde der Stein so weich, dass Heinrichs Hand einen Abdruck darin hinterließ. 




Nach einer Variante dieser Sage war ein solches den Sieg verheißendes Zeichen nur dann möglich, wenn drei Wesen zugleich den Stein berührten. Da aber keiner von Heinrichs Kriegern sich traute, dem König zu helfen, standen ihm nur ein Hund und ein Pferd zur Seite. Ihre Pfoten- bzw. Hufabdrücke sind daher neben Heinrichs Hand zu sehen.Quelle: Johannes Groht: Menhire in Deutschland. S. 445)_
Nachdem ich dann auch meine rechte Hand auf dem Stein abgelegt hatte,




_(Er hatte noch eine größere Hand gehabt)_
fuhr ich siegessicher und entspannt zurück nach Merseburg.
Mal sehen was uns die nächste Woche so für Wetter bringt. Ein Ausflug zur ehemaligen slawischen Burganlage am Kirschberg bei Brachwitz wäre eine interessante Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2017)

Hallo,
am Dienstag soll es ja wieder mit dem Wetter besser werden +5°C und Wolken.
Ich habe vor, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, eine kleine Geoc tour durch Halle zu unternehmen.
Start wäre dann um 08:32 Uhr, oder 09:11 Uhr am Mitteleingang vom Hauptbahnhof Halle. Werde mich aber am Montag noch genau auf die Startzeit, hier im Forum, festlegen.
Hier die geplante Strecke:


----------



## hallunke (19. November 2017)

das sieht interessant aus, bei dem Zick-Zack scheinen ja etliche GeoCaches zu suchen sein... Vielleicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. November 2017)

Deine Runde direkt führt an meiner Haustür vorbei, da hätte ich Dich glatt ein Stück begleitet. Muss aber 8.30 Uhr bei Zahnarzt erscheinen. Radfahren wäre mir lieber gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2017)

Heute Vormittag wollte ich eine kleine Runde drehen, da erschrillte auf meinen Telefon eine Alarmsirene. Ich dachte schon die FFW ist im anrücken, aber es war nur NINA die mich über das Unwetter mit Sturmböen in Halle und Saalekreis informiert hat. Ich habe sogleich den Warnton geändert. So blieb ich doch lieber im warmen und warte somit auf den Dienstag.


----------



## Udo1 (20. November 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Dienstag soll es ja wieder mit dem Wetter besser werden +5°C und Wolken.
> Ich habe vor, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, eine kleine Geoc tour durch Halle zu unternehmen.
> Start wäre dann um 08:32 Uhr, oder 09:11 Uhr am Mitteleingang vom Hauptbahnhof Halle. Werde mich aber am Montag noch genau auf die Startzeit, hier im Forum, festlegen.
> ...


Planänderung, morgen Regen, dadurch Verlegung der Tour auf Mittwoch, gleiche Startzeit.


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2017)

Hallo,
heute war das Wetter angenehmer und so ging es um 08:19 Uhr mit dem ABELIO nach Halle. Ist ja heute auch die letzte Gelegenheit gewesen, da der Bahnhof ja ab heute 22:00 Uhr nicht mehr angefahren wird. Nachdem ich den Bahnsteig auf einer neuen eisernen Treppe verlassen hatte und Richtung Taxistand fuhr, sah ich einen einsamen Biker stehen, der mir sehr bekannt vorkam. Hallunke erwartete mich schon. Mein nächstes Ziel war die sogenannte Würfelwiese. Hallunke lotste mich auf kürzesten Weg durch Halle,




auch am vorletzten Bilderrätsel kamen wir vorbei, bis zum nördlichen Punkt an der Würfelwiese. Dort gesellten sich gar lustige Gesellen zu uns und beäugten uns neugierig.




Sie wollten wohl gefüttert werden. In einem Bogen fuhren wir zum rechten Saaleufer und folgten den dortigen Wanderweg nach Süden.




Am mitteldeutschen Multimediazentrum überquerten wir wieder die Saale und fuhren östlich des Salinemuseums nach Norden weiter.




Am linken Ufer des Sophienhafens dann weiter nach SW bis zur Hafenstraße und auf dieser weiter nach NW bis zum rechten Ufer der Elisabethsaale. Am Uferwanderweg nach Norden bis zur Spitze, wo die Elisabethsaale in die Saale mündet.














Ein interessanter Ort. Dann ging es wieder zurück zur Hafenbahntrasse und in einem Bogen weiter über die Saalebrücke in den Gimritzer Park. Die Peißnitzinsel wurde im Uhrzeigersinn einmal umrundet bevor wir die Peißnitzinsel über der Schwanenbrücke nach Westen wieder verließen.



















Mein nächstes Ziel war das ehemalige Kasernengelände, (_ von 1935 bis 1945 befand sich hier die große Heeres- und Luftwaffen -Nachrichtenschule Halle der Wehrmacht mit 160 Gebäuden. Bis 1991 war in diesem gigantischen Komplex die 27. Gardeschützendivision der Roten Armee stationiert. )_ jetzt Uni-Campus mit vielen universitären Forschungseinrichtungen.














Hier machte ich am alten Bahnhofsgebäude halt. In einem großzügigen Bogen verließen wir diesen Komplex wieder und gelangten zur K2157. Mein nächstes Ziel waren die Brandberge. Über den Spechtweg gelangte ich dann zur Dölauer Straße.




Hier verabschiedete sich Hallunke, er hatte noch ein paar Termine zu erledigen. Ich fuhr hinter der dortigen Tankstelle nach NW in die Brandberge. Von oben hatte ich eine schöne Sicht Richtung Halle/ Trotha.














Ich fuhr weiter in einem Bogen nach Osten und stand dann vor einer wohl Fernwärmetrasse. Neben der Trasse führte ein Weg nach NW und SO. Ich entschied mich nach NW und stand vor einer verschlossen Betriebseinfahrt, so drehte ich um und folgte den Weg nach SO, auch hier Sackgasse.




Das hat natürlich meine weitere Planung Richtung Kröllwitzer Kiesgrube ein wenig durcheinander gebracht und somit musste ich eine kurzfristige Korrektur vornehmen. Jedenfalls kam ich auf Umwegen an der ehemaligen Porzellanmanufaktur Lettin




auf die K2127. Auf dieser dann nach Westen bis zum Abzweig nach Dölau. Am Heidebahnhof wollte ich eigentlich die Feldküche aufsuchen, leider zu der Bahnhof wird wohl umgebaut. Durch die Dölauer Heide ging es auf dem Bergmannstieg nach Süden weiter.









Über Zscherben, Holleben und Dörstewitz dann weiter zurück nach Merseburg. Es war wieder eine interessante Tour, wo ich wieder viel Neues entdecken konnte. Und für den WP gab es auch noch 13 Punkte.
Strecke:


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. November 2017)

Hallo Udo,

falls Du heute ein blaue Jacke und einen neongelben Rucksack getragen hast, so habe ich Dich von meinem Balkon aus auf dem Weg "an den Schachthalden" (der Weg, der zusammen mit dem Porzellanwerk Lettin zusammen auf einem Bild ist) gesehen. Hätte Dir gern mal die nähere Umgebung gezeigt und wie man die Fernwärmetrasse umfährt, musste aber in meiner Wohnung arbeiten. Betonwände bohren kann man ja schlecht in die Abendstunden verschieben.


----------



## hallunke (22. November 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...ein blaue Jacke und einen neongelben Rucksack getragen hast...


Du hast ja richtig gute Augen, das war er:




der hier noch rot leuchtende Rucksack verschwand später unter der neongelben Regenabdeckung (bin total beeindruckt!!!)
Ich bin ja immer wieder erstaunt, wo diese GeoCaches überall versteckt werden - wenn man auf diesem Bild am Ende des Betons links neben der Spundwand herunterhopst, kann man von unten dieses Dingens am Metall sehen:




es passt allerhand rein in so eine Schachtel...
Was man aber außer GeoCaches noch so alles findet, hier z.B. ein kleineres Vorratslager:




und mein Rückweg brachte noch diese Begegnung:




Na und ganz zum Schluss:




hier noch ein wenig aufgesammelter Schlamm von Freitag, von Montag und von heute.
War eine spaßige Runde, schade nur, dass ich vorzeitig weg musste. Und bis auf paar Tropfen hat das Wetter doch auch mitgespielt.
Viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2017)

Hallo,
heute Morgen lachte die Sonne, als ich mich auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof machte. Da ja in Merseburg in dieser Woche für alle Züge Endstation ist, müsste der Zug ja schon am Bahnsteig stehen. Aber welch ein Durcheinander, ein Zug stand schon da, aber seine Abfahrt nach Eisenach war nicht um 08:38 Uhr. Der Zug in Richtung Eisenach war noch nicht eingetroffen und auf der Anzeigetafel stand dass er 20 Minuten Verspätung hat. Dann traf um 08:30 Uhr ein Zug ein. Also wieder runter vom Bahnsteig 1 und rüber zum Bahnsteig 3. Den Lokführer befragt, ja er fährt pünktlich und schon ging es los.




_(Die aufgehende Sonne über Leuna)_
So traf ich mich dann doch noch pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr mit Reinhard1 auf dem Marktplatz in WSF. Er übernahm die Führung durch die vielen Baustellen bis zum Radweg am Greißlaubach.




_(Es wurde etwas warm, schnell noch eine Jacke ausgezogen)_
Den folgten wir nach Süden auf der Salzstraße bis zum Abzweig nach Obernessa.




Am Abzweig schlug ich den Weg nach Osten ein. Gleich hinter der BAB9 bog ich nach Süden ab




und so gelangten wir bei leichtem Gegenwind in Krausschwitz an. Hier erkundete ich einen alten tiefen Keller, der am Gegenhang der Rippach in das Erdreich getrieben wurde.




Nach der Erkundung fuhren wir gen Osten weiter bis nach Krössuln, hier bog ich nach Norden ab und folgte den dortigen sehr verschlampten Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden




bis zur zu einer unbekannten Straße. Auf dieser dann nach Osten weiter bis zum Schnakenteich in Nessa am Ende der Schulstraße.




Hier ein kurzer Suchhalt und dann weiter zur B91. Auf der Westseite der B91 fuhren wir auf einer Straße nach Süden bis zur ersten Unterführung, dort unterquerten wir die B91 und fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach NO weiter.




Nach 2 km bog ich nach SO ab und gelangte so in Keutschen an. Auf der L190 ging es weiter nach Westen bis Ortseingang Gosserau. Hier bog wir nach Süden ab, überquerten die Rippach und den Rippachradweg und fuhren auf einen Höhenweg









_(Nun ich war heute klar im Vorteil mit Strom, aber große Hochachtung für Reinhard1, er klebte immer an meinem Hinterrad)



_
weiter in Richtung Osten bis wir auf die Nödlitzer Straße stießen. Auf dem Weg nach Hohenmölsen machten wir noch einen Abstecher zum Nachrichtendepot von Spion Kaschwalla.




Die Nachrichten des Agenten konnten entschlüsselt werden.  Ab Hohenmölsen fuhren wir am alten Bahnhof vorbei weiter nach Norden bis Wählitz und Webau. Hier bogen wir auf den Rippachradweg ab und folgten seinen Verlauf über Taucha und Poserna bis zur L188 nördlich Großgöhren.




Die Straße wurde nach Westen zur BAB9 überquert. Kurz hinter der Brücke über die BAB 9 war dann Tourende. Reinhard folgte den Rippachradweg und den Salleradweg bis nach WSF und ich bog hier nach Norden in Richtung Kleinkorbetha ab. Dort überquerte ich die Saale und fuhr über Großkorbetha und Leuna nach Merseburg zurück. Es war heute wohl die letzte Tour bei solchen Temperaturen in 2017. Es hat wieder Spaß gemacht und wir haben heute auch viel gelernt bei unserer Tour.




Hier die Strecke


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
hier noch eine kurze Zusammenfassung meiner kleinen Touren in der Woche.
Am Mittwoch, den 29.11. schien schon am Morgen die Sonne, keine Wolken am Himmel. So bin ich noch bei -2°C gegen 08:50 Uhr gestartet und auf dem Saaleradweg



_(Die Raffinerie Leuna im Sonnenglanz)_
bis zum Bahnhof nach Bad Dürrenberg. Da ich an diesem Tag eine kleine Cachertour um und durch Makranstädt und teilen von Grünau machen wollte. Der richtige Start erfolgte dann am Bahnhof Makranstädt. Natürlich gibt es dort keinen Fahrstuhl, was mich nicht so sehr störte ab jeden Rollstuhlfahrer vor ein unlösbares Problem stellt. Auf der Nordseite des Bahnhofs verließ ich den Ort auf der Makranstädter Straße nach Norden und folgte dann den Radweg neben der Straße An den Windmühlen nach Norden.



Habe aber zuvor noch einen Geocache loggen können)

Ich unterquerte eine Stromleitung und bog dann genau nach 240 Metern nach Osten auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, der mich dann nach Osten und Norden bis zum südlichen Ortseingang von Frankenheim (Ortsteil vom Rückmarsdorf).



_(Es ist wohl die letzte Mühle von Frankenheim)_
Auf der K6561 dann wieder nach Süden, bis zur Waldkante auf der Ostseite der Straße. Hier bog ich nach Osten ab und versuchte dort einen Übergang über den Zschambert zu finden, was mir leider nicht gelang. Also retour zur K6561und auf dieser Straße weiter nach Süden. Hinter dem Bahnübergang/Bahnhof Leipzig. Miltitz bog ich nach Osten ab und fuhr am Nordrand von Grünau weiter



bis zum Wasserreservoir Stadtgärtchen.



Von hier ging es wieder zurück nach Westen, dann durch eine Neubausiedlung weiter Richtung Süden bis zur B87. Entlang der B87 bis in das Wald und Feuchtgebiet östlich des Kulkwitzer Sees. Das Gebiet wurde ein wenig erkundet,



gab ja auch genügend Geocaches dort zu finden, bis ich zum Ostufer des Sees abbog. Auf dem Radweg entlang des Ost.-und Nordufers weiter bis zum Westufer. Zwischendurch musste ich auch mal kurz anhalten um geschützt Luft zu holen. Auf dem Weg musste ich durch Schwärme von schwarzen Insekten (sahen aus wie Eintagsfliegen) und mit einmal luftanhalten konnte ich leider nicht alle Schwärme durchfahren. Am Westufer noch ein wenig gesucht und auch gefunden, so bin ich dann weiter vom Piratenspielplatz nach SW bis zur B87 am Friedhof von Makranstädt. Auf dem Radweg entlang der B87 bis zum Abzweig nach Quesitz und auf der Dorfstraße nach Süden bis zum Ortsende. Am Ortsrand weiter nach Westen vorbei am Gasthaus „Alte Schmiede“ und dem Dorfteich



bis ich wieder auf die B87 traf. Jetzt musste ich leider 462 Meter auf der Bundesstraße weiter nach Westen fahren. Hier bog ich dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden ab,



der mich zur Kappstraße führte. Auf der Straße dann bis Altranstädt. Ab hier dann auf der L186 über Kötzschau, Schladebach dann weiter auf der L184 bis kurz hinter dem Abzweig nach Wüsteneutzsch nach NW weiter.



Dort dann weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der mich nach Friedensdorf brachte. In der Ortsmitte bog ich nach Westen ab und folgte der Straße über Trebnitz und Gut Werder nach Merseburg zurück.
Trotz kalter Luft war es doch eine angenehme Tour gewesen und konnte dabei noch 13 Geocaches finden.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
die zweite Tour in dieser Woche führte mich am Donnerstag bei frostiger morgendlicher Temperatur 
zum Wallendorfer See. 


 
Den See erreichte ich über Löpitz und den alten Damm bei Lössen. 


 
Hier traf ich auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg und folgte diesen Weg bis zum Wallendorfer See. Am Abzweig nach Raßnitz, ist der Verbindungsweg Pilgerweg-Elsterradweg zwischen beiden Seen, ein kurzer Halt an der dort aufgestellten Stele aus Eichenholz am Pilgerweg. 


 
Ist für den Radfahrer eher unscheinbar aber für den Pilger doch schon interessanter.  Auf dem 17 Kilometer langen Wegstück zwischen der Rittergutskirche in Kleinliebenau und der Neumarktkirche in Merseburg wurden sieben mannshohe Stelen aus Eichenholz aufgestellt. Sie bilden zusammen den sogenannten „Tugendweg“.  Die Stele hier am Wallendorfer See heißt „Respekt“. Hier bog ich ab 


 




und fuhr hoch zum höchsten Punkt an den beiden Seen, den Hirschberg. Die Luft war an diesem Tag klar und so hatte ich einen sehr schönen Blick über den See. 


 
Weiter ging es nach Burgliebenau zum dortigen Imker, noch zwei Gläser Bienenhonig gekauft bis ich weiter zum Damm der Steinlache weiter fuhr. Auf dem Damm weiter nach Westen bis nach Kollenbey.
In den letzten Tagen muss die Weiße Elster Hochwasser geführt haben, denn die Uferwiesen der Steinlache standen noch teilweise unter Wasser.


 
 Von Kollenbey bin ich dann vor zu B91 und auf dem Radweg in Richtung Merseburg weiter. In Schkopau machte ich noch einen Abstecher zum alten Bunabad. Außer dem Parkplatz ist ja nichts mehr übrig._ 
„Zitat:  Im ND vom 03.11.1971 war zu lesen:
Bunaarbeiter können auch im Winter baden_
_Schkopau (ND). Seit Montag tummeln sich täglich wieder Hunderte Werktätige in der Zeit von 8 bis 21 Uhr im vorgewärmten Naß unter einer PVC-beschichteten Traglufthalle, die das Schkopauer Bad überspannt. Energie aus dem Bunawerk wärmt Wasser und Luft auf 22 bzw. 27 Grad. Die „Buna-Blase", wie das Dach im Volksmund genannt wird, ermöglicht, daß dieses Bad im Jahr mindestens zehn Monate genutzt werden kann ... Zitat Ende_.“
Nach der Besichtigung der Örtlichkeit dann wieder zurück nach Merseburg.
Es war leider nur eine kurze Runde für den Winterpokal.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Dezember 2017)

Danke für den Tipp, so ist es mir also auch mal möglich auf den "Pfad der Tugend" zu wandeln. Habe ich bisher noch nicht geschafft.
Ich wünsche allerseits einen schönen Advent. Immerhin, etwas Schnee liegt ja.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch werde ich eine geschichtliche Geocacher Halletour unternehmen.
Start wird der Bahnhof Halle, Vorplatz sein. Startzeit: 08:32 Uhr.
Und am Donnerstag, den 07.12., geht es zum Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt.
Treffpunkt wahrscheinlich um 08:10 Uhr vor der Notaufnahmeeinfahrt Krankenhaus Merseburg.


----------



## hallunke (4. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Udo,
Du bist ja richtig fleißig! Also Mi. wird bei mir definitiv nix (Amtstermin) und wenn ich bis Do. wieder ein brauchbares Rad habe, überlege ich mir das. Befindet sich die betreffende Notaufnahmeeinfahrt am Gerichtsrain?
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> Du bist ja richtig fleißig! Also Mi. wird bei mir definitiv nix (Amtstermin) und wenn ich bis Do. wieder ein brauchbares Rad habe, überlege ich mir das. Befindet sich die betreffende Notaufnahmeeinfahrt am Gerichtsrain?
> viele Grüße
> Andreas


Wenn du um 07:57 Uhr am Parkplatz Gerichtsrain Netto bist nehme ich dich mit.


----------



## hallunke (5. Dezember 2017)

ich versuche es, ist aber noch nicht sicher (da sage ich noch zu oder ab)
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## hallunke (6. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Udo,
ich muss definitiv absagen.
Tja, jetzt ist es amtlich... (danke übrigens für´s Abholen wollen), die Gabel hat endlich nach Halle zurückgefunden!!! Jetzt muss sie nur noch jemand einbauen, also kann ich das Rad erst morgen abholen... Schade, wäre gerne mitgekommen.
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß für morgen, kommt noch jemand mit?
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> ich muss definitiv absagen.
> Tja, jetzt ist es amtlich... (danke übrigens für´s Abholen wollen), die Gabel hat endlich nach Halle zurückgefunden!!! Jetzt muss sie nur noch jemand einbauen, also kann ich das Rad erst morgen abholen... Schade, wäre gerne mitgekommen.
> Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß für morgen, kommt noch jemand mit?
> ...


Harti und ich fahren mit WP-Geschwindigkeit.
Na dann bau dein Rad zusammen, bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
gestern war ich auf einer Halletour in die Vergangenheit der Stadt unterwegs. Es war eine Tour durch die Innenstadt, Markt und um den Eselsbrunnen.
Start war am Bahnhof und mein erster Stopp war am Eselsbrunnen. Gegenüber dem Brunnen befindet sich das ehemalige Wohnhaus von Georg Wilhelm Steller. In dem Haus wohnte während seiner Zeit, als Student, der Arzt und Sibirienforscher "Georg Wilhelm Steller". Steller war auch der erste Naturforscher in Alaska.



 
Die zweite Station war das Zentrum des ehemaligen Alten Marktes, der Eselsbrunnen. 1480 gab es hier schon einen  öffentlichen Brunnen. 1868 wurde ein Zinkbrunnen errichtet, welcher  durch eine großzügige Spende eines  Möbelkaufmanns durch den heutigen  Brunnen 1906 ersetzt wurden ist.
Die Figur soll an die Sage Der Esel, der auf Rosen geht  erinnern.



Weiter ging es  zum ehemaligen Gasthof  ”Zu den drei  Kronen”. Gleich gegenüber steht das Fachwerkhaus, in der Nummer 31, es wurde um 1600 im niedersächsischen Fachwerkstil erbaut und gehörte dem Halloren-Siedemeister Christoph Frosch. Heute steht das Haus leer.



Schräg gegenüber steht das ehemalige Gasthaus "Zum goldenen Pflug", heute ein Künstlerhaus.



Gegenüber befindet sich das Beatlesmuseum, Es war ein Bürgerhaus und wurde 1705 im barocken Stil errichtete. Neben dem ehemaligen Gasthaus "Zum goldenen Pflug" steht ein Fachwerkhaus, das mal zum Gasthaus gehörte. Die Besonderheit besteht darin, dass sich in der Hauswand eine goldene Kugel befindet, die an die Kanonade  von Halle am 28.April 1813 erinnert. Preußische und russische Truppen verteidigten die Stadt gegen ca. 10000 Franzosen.






 
Von hier begab ich mich zu einer Runde auf den Markt, da es noch sehr früh war, war der Weihnachtsmarkt noch nicht eröffnet und ich konnte mir einige Punkte genauer ansehen.
Als erstes besuchte ich den Ratshof. 1928/29 erfolgte zur Ausweitung der Raumkapazität der Stadtverwaltung der Bau des großen Ratshofs hinter dem Alten Rathaus: ein fünfstöckiger Bau, der unter anderem mit fünf überlebensgroßen allegorischen Bronzeplastiken geschmückt wurde.


 




Weiter ging es zum Geoskop. 
Anlässlich  
ihres 1.200-jährigen Jubiläums im Jahr 2006 entschloss sich die Stadt Halle, auch ihre geologischen Fundamente zugänglich und anschaulich zu machen. Eine Verwerfung aus der Kreidezeit unter dem heutigen Hallenser Marktplatz ließ Salzablagerungen an der unterirdischen Bruchstelle aufkommen. Mit dem Geoskop können Besucher durch ein Okular aus Edelstahl ganzjährig fünf Meter unter die Erdoberfläche schauen.



Bevor ich mich vom Markt wieder entfernte schaute ich mir noch die Fassade des ehemaligen Kaufhauses erbaut im Jugendstil an. Das fünfgeschossige Gebäude wurde 1906/07 von Heinrich Schlumpp für ein Textilgeschäft in wirkungsvoller Ecklage am Kleinschmieden auf leicht geschwungenem Grundriss erbaut. Bei der Sanierung 1998 wurde die schöne Jugendstilfassade, die 1965 zum Teil zerstört und verkleidet worden war, wieder freigelegt. Nach Auswertung von Archivalien und restauratorischen Befunden erfolgte eine Rekonstruktion der gut gestalteten, stark vertikal betonten und mit Goldmosaik ausgelegten Rasterfassade.


 
Von hier begab ich mich zur St. Laurentiuskirche und fuhr ab dort in einem Bogen Richtung Böllberger Weg bis nach Merseburg zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag, genau um 08:00 Uhr startet ich mit Harti zu der schon obligatorischen Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkttour. Das Wetter meinte es heute ja sehr gut mit uns. Ich hatte die kürzeste Strecke zum Weihnachtsmarkt geplant. Auf dem Radweg an der B181 bis Wallendorf. Die Sonne ging auf und stand sehr tief, was etwas unangenehm war.


 




Am Ostrand von Wallendorf bog ich ab zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg und folgte seinen Lauf bis in den Auenwald zur Domholzschänke.


 
_(Der Raßnitzer See Südufer)_
_

 



 _
Unterwegs mussten wir noch einen außerplanmäßigen Halt einlegen. Harti sein Vorderrad drehte sich nicht mehr. Gemeinsam entfernten wir das Laub, das sich zwischen Rad und Schutzblech geschoben hatte.


 
_(Das ist mein Hinterrad, da ging es)_


 
Es war doch schon eine etwas langwierige Arbeit.



Von der Domholzschänke dann weiter durch den Auenwald bis Böhlitz-Ehrenberg. Ab hier folgte ich der Leipziger Straße nach Osten weiter. Bogen dann zum Alfred Kunze Sportpark ab und gelangten so nach Leipzig Leutsch. Die dortige Eisenbahnlinie wurde nach Süden hin unterquert. Auf der Hans Driesch Straße überquerten wir das Elsterbecken und fuhren auf dem Radweg an der Ostseite des Elsterbeckens nach Süden bis zum Clara-Zetkin-Park. Durch den Park ging es in Richtung NO bis zum Martin-Luther-Ring. Von hierwaren es dann nur noch wenige Meter bis zum Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt. Jetzt gab es der schon obligatorischen Rostbratwurst, wie jedes Jahr am gleichen Stand,






 
_(Hat wieder gut geschmeckt)_
_

 _
danach machten wir noch einen Runde über dem Markt, bevor wir uns wieder auf dem Heimweg machten. Zurück ging es auf dem Elsterradweg bis zum Abzweig zur Domholzschänke.



In der Domholzschänke en kurzer Halt zum Aufwärmen bei Kaffee und Kuchen und dann bei teilweise ordentlichem Gegenwind auf dem Pilgerweg nach Merseburg zurück.
Es war wieder eine schöne vorweihnachtliche Tour mit guten 77 km gewesen.
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
nächsten Mittwoch soll die Sonne den ganzen Tag scheinen und der Wind kommt aus SW. Werde dann wohl eine Tour mit Rückenwind durchführen. Grobe Strecke:Anreise mir Bahn bis Großheringen- Weinberg Kaatschen- Schieben 17- Tultewitz- Leislau- Prissnitz- Neidschütz- Boblas- Weinwanderweg- Leißling- Merseburg.
Länge der Strecke bis Leißling Bahnhof 40 km ansonsten ca. 60 km bis Merseburg.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, dann bitte eine kurze Mitteilung.


----------



## hallunke (11. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Udo,
die Streckenangaben sehen interessant aus. Wenn Du das mit Deiner "Rückenwindprognose" genau so hinbekommst, bin ich dabei.
Welchen Zug nimmst Du?
Viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> die Streckenangaben sehen interessant aus. Wenn Du das mit Deiner "Rückenwindprognose" genau so hinbekommst, bin ich dabei.
> Welchen Zug nimmst Du?
> Viele Grüße
> Andreas (hallunke)


Der Zug fährt um 09:27 Uhr von Halle Ammendorf ab. Mit Hopperticket geht es nur ab Ammendorf bis Bad Kösen + 1x Zone 1
Ab Merseburg um 09:35 Uhr von Gleis 2 ab hier geht es mit Hopperticket bis Großheringen.
Start in Großheringen um 10:14 Uhr


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Dezember 2017)

Guck mal, @Udo1 hier gibt es einen Bildschirm-Hintergrund für Dich:

https://www.welt.de/img/wirtschaft/...11-w1920/ICE-Neubautrasse-geht-in-Betrieb.jpg


----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Guck mal, @Udo1 hier gibt es einen Bildschirm-Hintergrund für Dich:
> 
> https://www.welt.de/img/wirtschaft/...11-w1920/ICE-Neubautrasse-geht-in-Betrieb.jpg


Dank für den Link


----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nächsten Mittwoch soll die Sonne den ganzen Tag scheinen und der Wind kommt aus SW. Werde dann wohl eine Tour mit Rückenwind durchführen. Grobe Strecke:Anreise mir Bahn bis Großheringen- Weinberg Kaatschen- Schieben 17- Tultewitz- Leislau- Prissnitz- Neidschütz- Boblas- Weinwanderweg- Leißling- Merseburg.
> Länge der Strecke bis Leißling Bahnhof 40 km ansonsten ca. 60 km bis Merseburg.
> Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, dann bitte eine kurze Mitteilung.


Diese Tour muss ich leider absagen (wird aber nachgeholt). Habe gerade einen unaufschiebbaren Termin 14:00 Uhr bekommen. 
Werde somit eine Vormittagsrunde bis max 13:00 Uhr durchführen. 
Start 09:40 Uhr Merseburg an der B91 Parkplatz Netto Gerichtsrain.
Strecke ungefähr Merseburg- Verlauf Floßgraben- Lützen und in einem Bogen über Bad Dürrenberg zurück.


----------



## hallunke (12. Dezember 2017)

Ok, nachholen merke ich mir vor + die Vormittagsvariante könnte ev. bei mir klappen. Melde mich noch mal 
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2017)

allo,
gestern Vormittag traf ich mich mit Hallunke um 09:40 Uhr in Merseburg am Gerichtsrain zu einer kleinen Vormittagstour.
Bei der Anfahrt, Sonne pur, sah ich ihn schon auf dem Parkplatz Runden drehen, ist ja Winterpokal und da zählt jede gefahrene Minute.
So setzten wir uns 4 Minuten vor Startbeginn in Bewegung. Wir fuhren auf dem Radweg am Gerichtsrain nach Osten bis zum Krankenhaus. Ab hier dann weiter auf dem Saaleradweg zur Neumarktbrücke, dort überquerten wir die Saale und fuhren am rechten Ufer zum Schleusenkanal weiter. Über Meuschau gelangten wir dann zum westlichen Ortseingang von Lössen. Hier bog ich am Waldrand nach Süden ab, wo wir nach 463 m auf den Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg stießen. Den folgten wir weiter über Tragarth bis hinter der Eisenbahnlinie Merseburg-Lochau. Hier stießen wir auf den Straßenbegleitenden Radweg an der B181 den wir bis zum Abzweig Friedensdorf folgten. Kurz vor der Eisenbahnbrücke bog ich wieder nach Osten ab, wo wir dann nach ca. 124 auf den Floßgraben stießen, deren Verlauf wir an diesem Tag folgen wollten.







Hier unterquerten wir die Eisenbahnstrecke und folgten den Lauf in einem kleinen Umweg bis nach Friedensdorf. Im Dorf einen kleinen Abstecher zum Denkmal,



hier die Inschrift
*„Zum Gedenken an die auf Befehl Napoleons I. am 16. September 1809 vor Wesel erschossenen elf Offiziere des von Schill'schen Freikorps.
Zu ihnen gehörten aus dem Ort die Brüder Albert und Karl von Wedell.
Sie gaben ihr junges Leben für die Befreiung des Vaterlandes. Möge ihr patriotisches Verhalten jedem ein Vorbild sein!“*
Danach verließen wir den Ort nach Süden, der Floßgraben verlief links von uns, der aber nicht mehr ersichtlich ist, weil er im Laufe der Jahrhunderte überackert wurde. Erst an der Schleusenruine in Wüsteneutzsch


 
trafen wir wieder auf den Floßgraben und fuhren parallel zum Floßgraben bis zum westlichen Ortseingang von Schladebach weiter.



Vor dem ersten Grundstück geht am Zaun ein Pfad nach Süden zum Floßgraben ab, den folgten wir und fuhren auf den jetzt breiter werdendem Weg nach SO weiter.



Nun erreichten wir das Wasserwegekreuz Floßgraben und Der Bach. Hier wird der Floßgraben über eine Brücke die den „Der Bach“ überquert geleitet.



_(oben der Floßgraben, unter Der Bach)_
Auf dem Wanderweg zwischen Der Bach und Floßgraben ging es weiter nach SO.



An der Schule in Kötzschau stießen wir auf die K2179. Ca. 100 Meter auf der K2179 nach SW, dann bogen wir an der Gasthof „Zur Mühle“ ab und folgten den Floßgraben weiter nach SO. Kurz vor Rampitz sind wir dann nördlich des Eisenbahndammes nach Osten bis zum Der Bach, hier unter der Eisenbahntrasse durch und in einem Bogen über die dortige Wise wieder nach Rampitz. Hier verließen wir den Verlauf des Floßgrabens, wir fuhren auf der K2179 weiter nach Süden bis zum Abzweig nach Lützen. Kurz vor der Überführung über die BAB 9 bog ich auf einen alten Weg nach SW bis Kauern ab. Den Ort verließen wir nach SO und gelangten so wieder unter der BAB 9, rechts von uns der Ellerbach. Wir folgten den Ellerbach dann weiter bachaufwärts bis Zöllschen. Hier bogen wir auf die K2180 ab und folgten der Straße nach Westen über die BAB 9 Ragwitz. Ab hier folgten wir den Sole-Kohle-Geschichte-Radweg über Tollwitz, weiter entlang des Ellerbaches bis zum Saaleradweg bei Bad Dürrenberg. Nach Überquerung der Brücke über den Ellerbach an der seiner Mündung in die Saale sind wir noch zum Hunnenstein hoch in den Kurpark Bad Dürrenberg.
Schnell noch die Hand in den Handabdruck von König Heinrich gelegt und dann durch den Kurpark zum Saaleradweg weiter.



Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es dann zurück nach Merseburg zum Ausgangspunkt unsere Tour.
Auch für mich war der Floßgraben wieder interessant, habe ich ihn doch vor Jahren zum letzten Mal befahren.
Dank an Hallunke für die Tourbegleitung. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter in der nächsten Woche entwickelt.


----------



## hallunke (14. Dezember 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sonne pur,


...kann ich bestätigen:





das Wetter war allererste Sahne!



Udo1 schrieb:


> ...auf dem Parkplatz Runden drehen, ist ja Winterpokal und da zählt jede gefahrene Minute


immerhin kamen bei der Parkplatzumrunderei fast zwei Kilometer zusammen. Ich wurde nur an anderer Stelle stutzig:





Kein Winterdienst... darf man nun die hier gefahrenen Zeiten beim Winterpokal mit anrechnen oder gülden die nicht. Es ist ein richtiges Dilemma!!!
Dafür hatten wir an anderer Stelle ja durchaus ein wenig Winter:





das fand ich durchaus praktisch, so war meiste Schlamm noch gefroren, es war also gar nicht so schmuddelig...
Eine richtig herrliche und interessante Tour war das wieder mal
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
in dieser Woche hatte ich den obligatorischen Ölwechsel an meiner Rohloff machen lassen. War nicht mehr viel drin. Da das Rad beim Abstellen mit dem Radständer immer sehr schräg steht hatte ich in der Vergangenheit (Sommer) öfter einen leichten Ölaustritt aus der Dichtung (Simmerring).
Mein Mechaniker meines Vetrauens, teilte mir aber die Aussage von Rohloff mit. Das ist nicht so schlimm, die Rohloff kann 5000 km auch ohne Öl gefahren werden. Dafür ist die Rohloff ausgelegt. War für mich vollkommen neu, aber gut zu wissen.
Morgen geht zu einer Halletour. 
Start 09:00 Uhr Parkplatz Netto B91 Gerichtsrain, mit dabei Harti.


----------



## hallunke (15. Dezember 2017)

Interpretiere ich das richtig, wollt Ihr Teile des frisch umgebauten Böllberger Weges inspizieren. Es sind auch (in Teilen) brauchbare Radwege dabei, in Teilen fragt man sich allerdings, was dem Planer so durch den Kopf gegangen sein mag. Also durchaus Vorsicht dort, die Radwege sind zwar recht breit, laden aber dafür immer mahl zum Parken ein, und LKW´s sind nicht immer in der Lage, im Slalom auf der zugewiesenen Spur zu verbleiben (allerdings auch etliche PKW-Nutzer nicht).
Bei mir wird es morgen nix, nach unserer heutigen Tour mit Marc (Ritter Runkel)
https://www.komoot.de/tour/25561852
bzw.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/25564091
muss ich mir erst mal Gedanken machen, wie ich die meisten Teile meiner Rad-"Winter"-Klamotten zuerst wieder trocken, aber dann auch wieder sauber bekomme. Außerdem sind noch paar familiäre, weihnachtliche Vorbereitungen dran.
Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch morgen
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
heute um 09:00 Uhr traf ich mich mit Harti zu einer kleinen Halletour. Als ich zum Treffpunkt kam, sah ich schon einen dritten Mitfahrer, es war Bikermario, der uns heute begleiten wollte.







So starteten wir also pünktlich zu dritt zu unserer Tour. Es ging auf dem Radweg neben der B91 bis zum Abzweig Korbetha. Ab hier folgten wir der Dorfstraße nach NW bis zur L171. Diese folgten wir teilweise auf dem Saaleradweg und der L163 bis Angersdorf. An der Kreuzung Wilhelmshöhe bogen wir nach Osten zum neuen Saaledamm ab.







Auf dem ging es dann zügig mit Rückenwind nach NO bis zur Brücke über die B80 „An der Feuerwache“. Wir folgten der Straße nach Norden, überquerten die Magistrale und bogen an der ersten Abzweigung nach Osten in das dortige Wohngebiet ab. In einem Bogen gelangten wir zum Garten des Mehrgenerationshaus/ Stadtteilbibliothek West.



Wir fuhren weiter nach Norden an der Eissporthalle entlang und bogen auf die Blücherstraße ab. Am Ende überquerten wir den Gimritzer Damm und folgten den Radweg am linken Ufer der Wilden Saale nach Norden.



Wir folgten den Saaleradweg entlang der Talstraße bis zum Abzweig Obere Papiermühlenstraße. Diese Straße folgten wir bis zum Fußweg der hoch geht zum Ochsenberg. Der Anstieg war super, hier konnte ich den eMTB-Modus mal richtig einsetzen und fuhr mit 13 km/h bis zum Gipfel.















Von hier oben hatten wir eine sehr schöne Rundumsicht gehabt. Runter zum Sportlerheim, haben wir Alten es heute mal vorgezogen zu schieben, war sauglatt gewesen und die alten Knochen wachsen im höheren Alter immer schlechter zusammen. 
Unten dann auf der Straße Am Donnersberg nach SW bis zur Lettinerstraße und auf dieser weiter den Saaleradweg nach Norden gefolgt. Am Abzweig des Weges An der Kiesgrube bogen wir auf diesen Weg ab. Gut dass der Boden noch gefroren war, sonst hätten wir eine Schlammfahrt machen müssen. So gelangten wir an das SW-Ufer der Kröllwitzer Kiesgrube an.







Nach dem erfolgreichen Fund ging es zurück bis zum Saaleradweg, den wir noch bis zum Ende der Gartenanlage links von uns folgten. Hier bog ich dann nach Süden auf einen Trampelpfad von Schweinen aufgewühlt ab







und gelangte aus dem Wäldchen ungefähr auf Höhe der Gaststätte „Haus am Fuchsberg“ auf die Fuchsbergstraße, die ich dann nach SO bis zum Tulpenweg folgte. Auf dem Tulpenweg weiter nach SW bis zur Dölauer Straße. Ab hier weiter nach Westen bis kurz hinter den Schwarzerlenweg, wo ich den Radweg nach Süden folgte bis zum Spechtweg, auf diesen vor bis zum Brandbergweg. Am Abzweig Waldkater bog ich ab und folgte den Wanderweg bis zum Neuen Herthateich. Weiter dann an in einem Bogen Rand der Dölauer Heide bis zum Westufer des Bruchsees.



Ab hier folgten wir dann den Radwegen nach Süden bis zur Unterführung an der B80 und gelangten nach weiteren wenigen Metern auf die L163 in Angersdorf. Auf dieser ging es dann wie herzu wieder zurück nach Merseburg zum Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour.
Am Ende waren es bei mir 52 km gewesen, dabei wurden 7 Verstecke gefunden. Also eine gute Ausbeute für den etwas nasskalten Sonnabendvormittag.
Und ich habe wieder einige neue Wege und Abschnitte in Halle kennengelernt.
Meinen Mitfahrern einen schönen 3. Advent.
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (17. Dezember 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> ....
> Bei mir wird es morgen nix, nach unserer heutigen Tour mit Marc (Ritter Runkel)
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/25561852
> bzw.
> ...


Hallo Andreas,
habe gerade mal eure Tour betrachtet, warum seit ihr denn nicht noch an eurem Haltepunkt in der Mitte des Rösetals nicht noch nach rechts an der Waldkante hoch nach Egypten abgebogen? Der Anstieg ist auch klasse.
Aber ja die Tour ist wirklich schön, im trockenen aber noch schöner.
Ich wollte heute früh eigentlich eine kleine 3. Adventrunde machen, angezogen war ich schon, da fing es an zu regnen, also wieder Radbekleidung ausziehen.
Einen schönen 3. Advent wünsche ich allen Lesern von "Merseburg und Umgebung"
Ach ja am 31.12. ist wieder die Jahresabschlusstour vom White Rock Team in Weißenfels.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz Weißenfels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Udo, da der Hallunke scheinbar verhindert ist (liegt's am Glühwein?), antworte ich mal auf Deinen berechtigten Einwand: zum einen war dort an hoch fahren nicht zu denken, da drehte sich das Hinterrad nur auf der Stelle. Aber vor allem musste ich um 12 Uhr im Laden sein. Und so haben wir (bis auf Hallunke, er kennt sich dort ja sehr gut aus) beschlossen, diese interessante Ecke mal in Ruhe zu erkunden.


----------



## hallunke (17. Dezember 2017)

Nö, am Glühwein liegt´s nicht (an Wein gehe ich gar nicht ran), ich hatte Udos Hinweis schlicht und einfach noch nicht mitbekommen.
Aber wie das mit dem Auskennen immer so ist, die spannenderen Wege hattest Du in die Runde eingebracht. Da blieb mir an einzelnen Abfahrten vor Respekt beinahe die Luft weg... Super Auswahl!
Allerdings waren die Wege wirklich so durchgeweicht, dass an einigen Aufwärtspassagen letztlich ohnehin nur noch Schieben übrig blieb (und auch das gerade so). Aber auch den Mühlweg werden wir noch probieren und wenn es mal wieder in die Gegend geht - sobald ich Zeit habe, werde ich dabei sein...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nächsten Mittwoch soll die Sonne den ganzen Tag scheinen und der Wind kommt aus SW. Werde dann wohl eine Tour mit Rückenwind durchführen. Grobe Strecke:Anreise mir Bahn bis Großheringen- Weinberg Kaatschen- Schieben 17- Tultewitz- Leislau- Prissnitz- Neidschütz- Boblas- Weinwanderweg- Leißling- Merseburg.
> Länge der Strecke bis Leißling Bahnhof 40 km ansonsten ca. 60 km bis Merseburg. .


Hallo,
ich werde morgen diese Tour nachholen.
Abfahrt mit ABELIO von Merseburg um 08:35 Uhr, Start in Großheringen um 09:14 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
eigentlich sollte es ja heute regnen, umso mehr war ich erstaunt die Sonne zu erblicken. So machte ich mich gegen 10 Uhr zu einer kleinen Runde Richtung altes Bunabad und Wallendorfer See auf.


 
_(sah richtig gut aus die Wolke über dem EON-Kraftwerk in Schkopau)_
Unterwegs suchte ich noch einen kleinen Cache auf, bei dem es schwierig war an das Logbuch zu kommen.
    
_(Da ich schon ungefähr wusste was mich erwartet, hatte ich schon mal 3 Liter Wasser im Rucksack mitgeführt)_
Nachdem ich es aber geschafft hatte mich im Büchlein zu verewigen ging es weiter auf dem Damm der Steinlache nach Burgliebenau. Vor gut 2 Monaten hatte ich einige rechte Schmierereien an das Ordnungsamt der Gemeinde Schkopau gesendet, mit der Bitte um Abstellung. Ich bekam auch eine Rückmeldung, dass sie meine Information weitergeleitet hätten, teilten mir aber nicht mit an wem die Weiterleitung ging. So machte ich dann heute mal eine Kontrolle an der Eisenbahnbrücke über die Weiße Elster bei Burgliebenau. Es hat sich nichts getan, die Schmierereien sind nach wie vor vorhanden. Ich möchte ja der Gemeinde Schkopau nicht unterstellen, dass sie diese Schmierereien gutheißen. Werde nochmal an den Bürgermeister persönlich eine Mail mit den Schmierereien senden.
Weiter ging es dann durch den Ort zum Wallendorfer See.



_(Am Ortsausgang wurde ich gebührend verabschiedet)_
Am Uferweg des NO-Ufers bin ich dann weiter zum Hirschberg und genoss von dort oben die schöne Aussicht.







Am See wurde anschließend bis zum Pilgerweg und auf diesen weiter bis nach Löpitz gefahren. Von Löpitz dann über Meuschau wieder bis Merseburg zurück.


----------



## hallunke (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Udo,
ich hatte zwar neulich Interesse bekundet, aber morgen wird es bei mir nix.
Also nicht auf mich warten, eine schöne Tour
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> ich hatte zwar neulich Interesse bekundet, aber morgen wird es bei mir nix.
> Also nicht auf mich warten, eine schöne Tour
> Andreas


Wir werden diese Tour auch nicht durchführen, Zuviel Schlamm bei Kaatschen. Werde mit Harti aber um 08:35 Uhr vom Bahnhofsvorplatz zu einer Weihnachtsmarktrunde im Burgenlandkreis starten. Es soll ja noch regnen.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
heute war eigentlich die Tour Großheringen-Kaatschen-Prießnitz- Weinwanderweg bis Schönburg- Leißling –Merseburg geplant gewesen.
Nachdem ich aber noch schnell den Wetterbericht für den heutigen Tag abgerufen hatte, sah es nicht mehr so gut aus wie in der gestrigen Vorschau. So plante ich die Tour schnell um und holte Harti um 08:30 Uhr ab. Schnell noch um Punkt 08:35 Uhr am Bahnhofsvorplatz vorbeigeschaut, ob vielleicht noch jemand auf uns wartet, was aber nicht der Fall war. Ohne zu stoppen fuhren wir gleich zum Saaleradweg und folgten ihn über Leuna, Kröllwitz, Wengelsdorf, Großkorbetha und Kriechau bis Weißenfels.
Kurz vor Bad Dürrenberg versuchte die Sonne über der Raffinerie Leuna die Wolkendecke zu durchbrechen, was uns ein wenig hoffen ließ dass es ein wenig freundlicher werden könnte.















War leider nicht an dem, der nasskalte Wind peitschte uns ins Gesicht. Am Bahnhof WSF überquerten wir die Saale auf der Pfennigbrücke und fuhren über Weißenfels-West zum Saaleradweg weiter. Kurz vor Leißling beschlossen wir über die neue Saalebrücke nach Lobitzsch zu fahren und nicht wie eigentlich geplant bis nach Naumburg.



Von Lobitzsch folgten wir der Plattenstraße, vorbei an der Kiesgrube nach Norden bis zur L206 und auf dieser nach Westen bis zum Tante Emmaladen in Markröhlitz. Der Laden schließt um 11:00 Uhr, wir kamen Punkt 11:00 Uhr an und die Chefin war noch anwesend, die uns noch heißen Kaffee zu aufwärmen bereitstellte. Bei einem Leberkäsebrötchen mit heißen Kaffee und angenehmen Gesprächen wärmten wir uns etwas auf. Danach ging es weiter auf der alten Kapstraße hoch zum Luftschiff. Der Pilgerweg wurde überquert in Richtung Norden.















Jetzt folgten wir einen noch gut fahrbaren Wirtschaftsweg durch eine Kirschallee bis zu einem Plattenweg, der uns nach Osten zur B176 führte. Wir überquerten die Bundesstraße nach Osten hin und fuhren, jetzt bei leichten Nieselregen, auf einen mit gefüllten Wasserlöchern übersäten Weg bis nach Roßbach weiter. Hier stießen wir wieder auf den Pilgerweg und folgten seinen Verlauf bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Am Ende waren es noch 62 km geworden, wobei wir unsere Regenjacken noch nicht anziehen mussten.
Als ich nach der Tour meine Mails durchsah, war auch eine vom Bürgermeister der Gemeinde Schkopau und vom dortigen Ordnungsamt dabei. In Bezug auf die Nazischmierereien wurde jetzt Fahrt aufgenommen, ist wohl jetzt Chefsache geworden. Der Eigentümer der Brücke hat wohl schon eine Spezialfirma beauftragt diese Schmierereien zu beseitigen. Na schauen wir mal, werde es zeitnah mal wieder in Augenschein nehmen.
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2017)

*Hallo,
Harti und Ich wünschen allen Bikern und Lesern von Merseburg und Umgebung:*​


----------



## hallunke (23. Dezember 2017)

auch von mir auf diesem Wege ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. Habt ein paar schöne, erholsame Tage, schöne Erlebnisse, an die man sich gern erinnert, bleibt gesund.
Und dann kommt gut ins neue Jahr, in dem es hoffentlich wieder viele Gelegenheiten für schöne, interessante Touren gibt.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Reinhard1,
lade den Akku auf. Am 29.12. ca. 09:20 Uhr bis 09:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Frankleben Strand. Kleine Runde um den großen See. Hallunke ist der Guide und kommt von Halle über dem Airpark zu einer Seeumrundung. Ich schließe mich ihm um 09:00 Uhr am Bahnübergang Fischweg an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2017)

@hallunke ,
ich bringe Harti mit.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Udo, wir wollen am Freitag von Kollenbey durch die Aue zur Schafsbrücke fahren. Kommen wir da durch? Das Wasser steht ja derzeit doch etwas höher.
Danke und euch eine schöne Jahresabschlusstour.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, wir wollen am Freitag von Kollegen durch die Aue zur Schafsbrücke fahren. Kommen wir da durch? Das Wasser steht ja derzeit doch etwas höher.
> Danke und euch eine schöne Jahresabschlusstour.


ich war schon längere Zeit nicht mehr dort gewesen, aber auf meiner Tour vor Weihnachten bei Kollenbey am Damm der Steinlache, war ich überrascht, denn die Steinlache war über die Ufer getreten gewesen. Das Wasser Stand noch teilweise bis zum Fuß des Dammes.
Somit gehe ich mal davon aus, dass der Grundwasserspiegel gestiegen ist und ihr hinter der Schafsbrücke eine schöne Wasserdurchfahrt haben könntet. Wobei die Brücke über die Steinlache eigentlich befahrbar sein müsste.
Na dann viel Spaß und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Dezember 2017)

Danke für den Tipp, mal sehen ob wir nasse Füße kriegen.
Und euch allen natürlich auch ein gutes und gesundes Jahr 2018.


----------



## hallunke (28. Dezember 2017)

noch an Marc, ähm @Ritter Runkel :


Udo1 schrieb:


> ...die Steinlache war über die Ufer getreten gewesen...
> ...hinter der Schafsbrücke eine schöne Wasserdurchfahrt haben könntet....


vermutlich wird auf Deiner geplanten Runde für morgen auch der "Holperpfad" bei der Döllnitzer Mühle ziemlich nah am (im?) Wasser sein, die Elster und die Aue sind auch recht gut gefüllt.

Na dann auch von mir noch viel Spaß und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Dezember 2017)

Der holprige Pfad hat Reserven bei höherem Wasserstand, der sollte gehen. Da macht mir die Aue schon mehr Sorgen, aber wir probieren es einfach. Ist ja der Rückweg, da gehen zur Not auch nasse Füsse.

Euch auch viel Spaß!


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
heute fand die Hallunke Jahresabschlusstour 2017 statt.
Hallunke hatte eingeladen und 7 Mitfahrer sind seiner Einladung gefolgt. Er startete in Halle und holte einen Mitfahrer vom Bahnhof ab, in Ammendorf traf er sich dann noch mit Dublee. Zu dritt pedallierten sie nach Freiimpfelde, ein Ortsteil von Merseburg. Hier war am Bahnübergang ein weiterer Treffpunkt vereinbart gewesen, für die 3 Merseburger leffith, Harti und für mich. 
Ich bin dann vor der Fahrt zum Treffpunkt noch zum Bäcker und habe Berliner in den Rucksack eingeladen, dann schnell zum Treffpunkt. Von weitem sah ich schon die drei „komoot-Fahrer“ am Bahnübergang stehen.














5 Minuten vor 09:00 Uhr traf ich ein, gleich hinter mir trafen dann noch leffith und Harti ein. Es konnte also gleich nach der Begrüßung gestartet werden. Bis zum Geiseltalsee Strand Frankleben übernahm ich mal die Führung durch den Bereich des Airparks und der ehemaligen Waffenmeisterschule.



















Auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg ging es bis zur Schutzhütte am Franklebener Strand, hier warteten noch zwei „kommot-Fahrer aus Leipzig auf uns.









_(kleines Gruppenfoto, bevor Hallunke zur Weiterfahrt aufforderte)_
Sie waren von Großkorbetha angereist. Ab jetzt übernahm Hallunke wieder die Führung und führte uns auf dem Rundweg am Geiseltalsee dem Wind entgegen hoch zur Europäische Begegnungsstätte der Kulturen am Weinberg.


































Hier wurde eine Pause mit Glühwein, Pfannkuchen und anderen Gebäck eingelegt. Der Glühwein hatte es in sich, war schon eher Grog. Der Wind blies hier oben ganz schön heftig, gut dass es nach der Pause bergab bis zur Marine Mücheln ging.



















Ab der Marina dann mit kräftigen Rückenwind auf dem Rundweg am Südufer weiter, vorbei am Hafen Braunsbedra, bis zum Abzweig zur Pfännerhall. Hier verabschiedeten sich die zwei „komootler“ aus Leipzig von uns. Sie fuhren über den Runstedter See und den Großkaynaer See nach Großkorbetha zum Bahnhof zurück.




Wir fuhren weiter bis nach Frankleben zum Strand, wo wir drei Merseburger uns von den Hallensern und den Wittenberger Biker verabschiedeten.




Sie fuhren auf der von Hallunke geplanten Strecke zum Goetheradweg bis Bad Lauchstädt und von dort nach Halle zurück. Wir drei Merseburger fuhren ab Frankleben auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg zurück zum Airpark, wo wir die Tour beendeten.
Es war eine schöne JAB-Tour mit netten Mitfahrern und wir hatten heute eine schöne Sicht über den See bei Sonne pur.
Danke an den Guide Hallunke für die Jab-Tour und den Abschlusstrunk, der doch sehr kräftig war.
Allen einen guten Rutsch in das Neue Jahr, bis demnächst mal wieder zu einer Tour.
Strecke:




https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=ugxbpczjgywqgylp&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## hallunke (29. Dezember 2017)

Jawoll, eine herrliche Tour war es,
natürlich vor allem wegen der netten Mitfahrer, aber auch wegen des großartigen Wetters. Das konnte haute fast nicht besser sein. Bissle Wind, naja, dafür sah es am Ostufer gleich etwas nach Ostsee aus:















tja, manchmal will Udo einfach nicht mit auf´s Bild.
Ach und etliche WP-Punkte gab es heute, wir waren ja beinahe komplett.

Allen hier einen Guten und gesunden Rutsch + wieder schöne gemeinsame Touren im nächsten Jahr...
(hatte ich schon das herrliche Wetter erwähnt?)
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
falls es morgen Vormittag um 09:00 Uhr nicht regnen sollte, mache ich eine kleine Jahresabschlusstour um den Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See, sowie durch die Aue bei Döllnitz.
Start um 09:00 Uhr an der B91/ Gerichtsrain/Netto-Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls es morgen Vormittag um 09:00 Uhr nicht regnen sollte, mache ich eine kleine Jahresabschlusstour um den Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See, sowie durch die Aue bei Döllnitz.
> Start um 09:00 Uhr an der B91/ Gerichtsrain/Netto-Parkplatz.


Start verzögert sich um 30 Minuten, habe eine kleine Panne


----------



## hallunke (31. Dezember 2017)

Du bist ja ganz eisern!
Ich bin gerade beim Packen für unseren Bad Sulza Ausflug.
Dir und allen Mitlesenden hier wünsche ich ein schönes Jahr 2018, sorgenfrei (möglichst) und mit vielen schönen Kilometern
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2017)

hallunke schrieb:


> Du bist ja ganz eisern!
> Ich bin gerade beim Packen für unseren Bad Sulza Ausflug.
> Dir und allen Mitlesenden hier wünsche ich ein schönes Jahr 2018, sorgenfrei (möglichst) und mit vielen schönen Kilometern
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


Ja habe gerade noch schnell 10 WP-Punkte eingefahren im alten Jahr. Na dann feiert mal schön. Bis demnächst.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2017)

*Hallo,*
Wenn eure Kilometerzahl
sich eher schleppend in die Höhe wagt
und immer wieder auf das Neue,
eure Kondition versagt,
so nehmt’s gelassen, denkt daran
dass man nicht immer alles schaffen kann.

Das neue Jahr sei euch gesonnen,
das Training halte euch auf Trab,
gewonnen heißt nicht gleich zerronnen,
nicht jedem aufwärts folgt ein „ab“.

Jeder Tag sei ein Geschenk,
das Glück, das soll euch nicht verlassen,
darauf heben wir die Tassen
und stoßen auf die Radler an.

In diesem Sinne rutscht gut rein.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
die Wettervorhersage für den heutigen Tag von gestern, verhieß nichts Gutes, so entschloss ich mich heute nicht nach WSF zur JAB-Tour zu fahren, sondern wenn es regenfrei ist eine kleine Runde um den Wallendorfer See und Raßnitzer See zu machen. Mit ca. 30 minütiger Verspätung um 09:30 Uhr startete ich am Gerichtsrain in Merseburg zur gemütlichen Tour. Es ging sofort runter zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen vor zur Neumarktbrücke.









Der Mühlgraben war durch die Regenfälle sehr gut gefüllt. Nach der Brücke fuhr ich am Schleusenkanal entlang nach Meuschau und von dort weiter bis zum Ortseingang von Lössen.









Auf Höhe der Waldkante bog ich nach Süden ab zum Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg.









_(Der Bach bei Lössen)_
Über Löpitz ging es dann zum Rundweg am Südufer des Wallendorfer See. Hier kann man ab Sommer 2018 jetzt baden, der See wird dafür freigegeben.









Auf dem Weg weiter bis zum Strand am Wallendorfer See, die dortigen Schafe schauten ein wenig ungläubig als sie mich auftauchen sahen.














Vom Strand wieder hoch zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg und auf diesen weiter nach Osten zum Südufer des Raßnitzer Sees. Die zwei Kormorane trockneten ihr Gefieder und nahmen von mir keine Notiz.









Ich folgte den Radweg am Raßnitzer See zum Ostufer und weiter zum Nordufer.




Auf Höhe der Brücke über die Weiße Elster verließ ich den See und fuhr auf dem Elsterradweg jetzt schon bei ordentlichem Gegenwind nach Westen weiter.














_(Das breite Gewässer ist nicht die Weiße Elster, sondern dass was über das Ufer getreten ist)_
Ich überquerte die L183 bei Lochau und fuhr auf den Radweg weiter an der Weißen Elster bis zum Wehr südlich von Döllnitz. Hier beginnt die Steinlache, die ein Großteil der Wassermassen der Weißen Elster aufnahm.









Ich überquerte hier die Weiße Elster am Wehr und folgte den Dammweg weiter nach Westen bis zum ersten Abzweig eines Forstweges, der laut Karte nach Norden durch den Auenwald bis zur Döllnitzer Mühle führte. Ich bin hier noch nie langgefahren und entschloss mich zu einer Erkundungstour. Der Weg wurde immer schlechter, links und rechts viel Wasser im Wald,




dann abrupter Stopp. Etwa 20 Schwarzkittel aller Altersklassen kreuzten ca. 20 Meter vor mir meinen Weg. Ich fuhr weiter und brach nach 508 Metern meine Vorwärtsbewegung ab. Der Schlamm nahm überhand, also kehrte ich um und folgte einen abzweigenden Weg nach Süden, der sich letztendlich als Sackgasse entpuppte. So brach ich ab und kehrte zum Dammweg zurück. Bin dann auf dem Damm zurück bis zur L183, überquerte dort die weiße Elster und fuhr auf dem südlichen Dammweg bis Kollenbey zurück.









Ab dort zum Saaleradweg über die Eisenbahnbrücke nach Schkopau und von dort zurück nach Merseburg.




_(ich glaube ich muss im neuen Jahr mal wieder das Rad waschen)_
Es war noch eine schöne gemütliche JAB-Tour 2017 geworden. Mal sehen was uns das Jahr 2018 so bringen wird.
Strecke:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=odfjhwjpfdhfydrn&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich muss noch mal fragen. Wer weiß denn sowas?



Was bedeuten diese Schmierereien? Ein einzelner kann das wohl nicht leisten, was so alles beschmiert worden ist, von Hinweisschildern über Wegweiser bis zu Infotafeln und dass nicht nur in Sachsen-Anhalt, auch in Sachsen gibt es diese Schmierereien.
Was will uns der Schmierfink damit sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TCE (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo Udo, das frage ich mich auch schon lange, wie man mit einer derartigen Konsequenz überall diese Zeichen setzt. Ein Werbebanner für das MMM Messner-Mountain-Museum wird es wohl kaum sein.
Ein gutes Jahr 2018 gewünscht!


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
werde morgen eine Halle-Runde machen. 
Start: 09:00 Uhr Gerichtsrain B91 Netto-Parkplatz.
Es geht Richtung Steinbruchsee und dann über den Campus. Vielleicht reicht die Zeit noch für einen Abstecher bei RR.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Januar 2018)

Da müsstet ihr aber einen sehr großen Bogen schlagen, bin gerade in der Nähe von Ilmenau im Urlaub. Euch viel Spaß und wenig Regen!


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2018)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Da müsstet ihr aber einen sehr großen Bogen schlagen, bin gerade in der Nähe von Ilmenau im Urlaub. Euch viel Spaß und wenig Regen!


Dann muss ichwohl den Besuch verschieben


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
das Wetter am heutigen Vormittag sah gut aus. Wind aus westlicher Richtung. So bin ich dann gegen 09:15 Uhr zu einer kleinen Geocachertour nach Halle aufgebrochen. Von Merseburg ging es über Wassertal zum Weg am Südwestrand vom DOW-Gelände Richtung Zoll.







Ab hier nach Dörstewitz, dort die ICE-Strecke überquert und auf der L163 über Dehlitz a.B. bis nach Holleben. In Angersdorf Wilhelmshöhe verließ ich die L163 und fuhr auf einen asphaltierten Weg unter der B80 durch. Weiter nach Norden bis zum Übergang an der L159 Haltestelle Schwimmbad. Hier war an der Ampel Geduld gefragt, gefühlte 10 Minuten auf Grün gewartet.



Dann weiter am Bruchsee vorbei bis zu den Weinbergwiesen.







Von hier zum Grünen Dreieck und nach dem Grünen Dreieck ein kampfrunde zum Rand der Dölauer Heide gedreht.







Den alten ehrwürdigen toten Baum bestaunt, bis es weiter zum Geopark auf dem Weinbergcampus ging. Sehr empfehlenswert.











Über den Schlüsselbrunnen weiter nach Süden bis zur ehemaligen Stasiliegenschaft. Ab hier weiter auf dem Gimmritzer Damm zur Saalebrücke, wo ich auf den Hafenbahnweg traf. Auf diesen dann weiter zum Böllbergerweg nach Osten. In Höhe Röpzig über die Saalebrücke bis nach Hohenweiden und dann weiter auf der L171 zurück nach Merseburg.


 
_(Es ist noch Platz in der Saale, bevor sie über die Ufer treten kann)_
War eine schöne Tour gewesen.
Morgen werde ich mit Harti eine gemütliche erweiterter Tour zum und um den großen See machen. 
09:35 Uhr Start am Parkplatz Airpark.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Januar 2018)

Ein schönes Bild, welches Du von der Höhe auf Halle-Neustadt gemacht hast. Allerdings muss ich Dich ein wenig berichtigen: der Bruchsee heißt eigentlich Graebsee. Der Herr Graeb war der Eigentümer des vollgelaufenen Kalkbruches und hat in seiner Eigenschaft als Sägewerksbesitzer dort sein Holz gewässert. Aber als ollen Kapitalisten mochte man in der DDR seinen Namen nicht, so kam in den 70'er Jahren der Name "Bruchsee" auf. Und wir wurden in der Schule jedes Frühjahr belehrt, dort nicht baden zu gehen (da sind wirklich immer mal welche ertrunken). Wir haben ihn aber weiter Graebsee genannt und sind weiterhin reingesprungen.


----------



## hallunke (5. Januar 2018)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...der Bruchsee heißt eigentlich Graebsee. Der Herr Graeb...


wegen dem Namen hätte ich Udo sowieso an Dich verwiesen, das hattest Du mir schon mal so schön erklärt. An Deinem Laden bin ich heute mal vorbeigeradelt, steht alles noch...
@Udo1 hast Du nun den Cache in der alten Baumruine gefunden? Und Wind hattest Du doch heute auch noch genug - besonders an den offenen Stellen!
Schöne Runde wieder mal, und wieder 50 m an meiner Kaffeemaschine vorbei...
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2018)

hallunke schrieb:


> wegen dem Namen hätte ich Udo sowieso an Dich verwiesen, das hattest Du mir schon mal so schön erklärt. An Deinem Laden bin ich heute mal vorbeigeradelt, steht alles noch...
> @Udo1 hast Du nun den Cache in der alten Baumruine gefunden? Und Wind hattest Du doch heute auch noch genug - besonders an den offenen Stellen!
> Schöne Runde wieder mal, und wieder 50 m an meiner Kaffeemaschine vorbei...
> vG Andreas (hallunke)


Wieder was dazu gelernt. Und ja nach über 2 Jahren und mindestens 3 Besuche pro Jahr heute Ruck Zuck gefunden.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag traf ich mich mit Harti und Bikermario zu einer kleinen Vormittag täglichen Geiseltalseeumrundung.
Über den Airpark ging es zur Heerstraße und auf dieser über Blösien bis zum See am Strand von Frankleben.
Auf dem Airpark machten wir noch an einem Wasserloch halt, wo der Wasserspiegel um fast 2 m gesunken ist. Jetzt kommen die Hinterlassenschaften der Sowjetarmee zu Tage.








Wir fuhren in Uhrzeigerrichtung um den See. In Neumark besuchten wir die Touristinfo am Steg der Seebrücke.







Weiter am Hafen nach Westen bis hoch zum Rundweg und von dort bis zur Marina Mücheln. Am Campingplatz Stöbnitz konnten wir die neuen festen Unterkünfte erkennen.



Am Westufer musste eine Aussichtsplattform gesperrt werden. Chaoten hatten die von dem Sicherheitsgeländer die Bretter mutwillig zertreten. Weiter ging es hoch zum Weinberg.



An Berg trafen wir 2 Damen die mit forschem Schritt den Berg hoch marschierten. Sie hatten sich vorgenommen in 5-6 Stunden den See zu umrunden. In der Mitte des Nordufers bogen wir auf den Goetheradweg ab







_(EON-Kraftwerk in Schkopau)_
und folgten diesen wieder zur Heerstraße und folgten dann der Heerstraße bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Es war eine schöne kleine Vormittagsrunde bei angenehmen Radlerwetter.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
das Wetter für den Mittwoch,Wind aus dem Süden. 

 
Hat jemand Zeit für eine Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
werde dann morgen mit Harti zum Fischer vom Kerner See fahren.
Start 10:00 Uhr B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain Nettoparkplatz.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag traf ich mich mit Harti um 10:00 Uhr zu einer Fischbrötchentour zum Fischer am Kerner See. Als ich kurz vor 10:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt erschien sah ich das auch Bikermario und Hallunke am Treffpunkt war.




So betätigte ich sogleich die Ampel, damit sie ohne Zeitverzug die B91 überqueren konnten. Ich setzte mich als Guide an die Spitze und fuhr vorbei an den Welsh- Black (Waliser Schwarzvieh) in der Koppel am Airpark zum Radweg am südlichen DOW- Zaun, der uns über den Zoll bis nach Dörstewitz führte. Ab hier dann die ICE-Strecke überquert und nach wenigen Kilometern rollten wir in Dehlitz a.B. ein. In der Mitte des Ortes bog ich nach Westen auf den Goetheradweg ab und folgte diesen bis hinter der BAB 143. Hier folgte wir den Wirtschaftsweg am dortigen Windpark nach Norden




bis zur K2150. Auf dieser dann nach Westen bis zum Abzweig ehemalige KAP-Straße Richtung Steuden.




_(Noch eine kurze Pause, der Petersberg war heute leider wegen den Saharasand nicht zu sehen)_
Ca. 1,6 km vor Steuden bog ich nach Norden ab und gelangte so in den Schlosspark vom Schloss Teutschenthal.









Der Park wurde nach Norden hin durchquert, die L164 wurde überquert und auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg ging es weiter nach Norden bis zur L175.




Auf dieser dann weiter nach Westen bis Wansleben am See. Hier bog ich auf die Langenbogener Straße nach Norden hin ab, unterquerte die Eisenbahnlinie Halle-Eisleben, um nach wenigen Metern in den Köchstedter Weg nach Osten abzubiegen. Ich folgte dieser Straße bis zum Ende an einem See. Ab hier ging es auf einen Trail am Ufer, ein wenig hoch und runter nach Norden.









Am Ende des Weges trafen wir auf einen breiten Forstweg, der und bis zur Einfahrt auf die B8ß brachte. Kurz vor der Auffahrt bog ich auf einer alten Straße nach Westen ab.
























Sie führte uns parallel zur B80 bis zur Kreuzung B80- K2149. Hier wurde die B80 nach Norden hin überquert. Die Fahrt führte uns vorbei am ehemaligen NS-Bunker und der KZ-Gedenkstätte Wansleben bis zum Fischer am Kerner See.




Da er ja bis Ende Februar erst ab 13:00 Uhr öffnet, versuchten wir aber kurz nach 12:00 Uhr unser Glück. Es war schon offen und wir wurden auch bedient. So gab es lecker Fischbrötchen, Kaffee und Fisch zum Mitnehmen für die Frau zu Hause.







Nach der Stärkung fuhren wir auf der K2149 zurück nach Süden bis Wansleben am See. Im Ort bog ich auf die Straße zum Kesselberg und der Wanslebener Bahnhofstraße ab und folgte dieser bis zum südlichen Ortsrand. Hier stieß ich auf einen alten kaum mehr befahrenen Weg














der und bis auf die 140 m Höhelinie an der K2149 brachte. Kurz vor der Straße passierten wir eine sehr gut gefüllte illegale Mülldeponie die noch zum Landkreis MSH gehört.




Kurz dahinter überschritten wir die Landkreisgrenze und waren im Saalekreis. Weiter ging es nach Süden und so gelangten wir über Etzdorf nach Steuden. Hier wurde der Hühnerhof angefahren. In meinen und Hartis Rucksack war noch ein wenig Platz. Weiter ging es auf der Kapstraße von Steuden nach Osten,









wo ich die Straße genau 1 km vor der L173 verließ und nach Süden über die BAB 38 bis zum Radweg Großgräfendorf Bad Lauchstädt fuhr. Am Sagenstein, von denen es zurzeit 25 gibt, noch ein kurzer Halt und dann weiter nach Osten am südlichen Ortsrand von Bad Lauchstädt entlang, links neben uns die Laucha bis zum Schrebergartenweg im Süden Bad Lauchstädt. Auf diesen Weg weiter nach Süden bis Burgstaden, hier trafen wir auf den Schwarzeicheradweg




_(Am Rastplatz noch schnell ein Gruppenfoto)_
und folgten diesen nach Osten bis Milzau. Hier verabschiedete sich Hallunke von uns. Wir drei Merseburger folgten den Radweg weiter




bis nach Merseburg und beendeten am Airpark die heutige Ausfahrt bei Kaiserwetter.
Allen Teilnehmern noch eine schöne Restwoche, mir hat es hat Spaß gemacht. Bis zur nächsten Tour.
Strecke hier:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=diecwywxcnmkgaoz&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## soprano (10. Januar 2018)

Schöne Tour! Der Fischer am Kerner See ist voll gut!


----------



## kalihalde (10. Januar 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...Weiter nach Norden bis zum Übergang an der L159 Haltestelle Schwimmbad. Hier war an der Ampel Geduld gefragt, gefühlte 10 Minuten auf Grün gewartet.
> Anhang anzeigen 682635
> ....



Die Ampel sieht so aus, als ob man die "aktivieren" muss. Da ist so ein Taster "Signal kommt". Wenn man den drückt, geht´s für gewöhnlich auch unter 10 min.





Immer wieder schön Deine Tourenberichte, @Udo1


----------



## hallunke (10. Januar 2018)

hat er doch glatt verschwiegen, dass er neben dem Schlammloch unter einem Kiesel den GeoCache namens "Kiesel" gefunden hat:






dass er uns weiterhin in die Geheimnisse des Cache versteckens eingewiesen hat, dass er wie ein junger Hirsch den Romonta-Pfad erklommen hat:






das so eine Ziege in Steuden fast mein Rad aufgefressen hätte:





auch die sehens- und fühlenswerten Kopfsteinabschnitte des Saalkreises hat er ignoriert:




(wobei die "Platten" des Gehweges daneben nicht viel besser sind) 






aber eine herrliche Tour war es allemal,





und dazu immer dieses herrliche Wetter!
Auch mir hat´s wieder mal Spass gemacht...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## soprano (10. Januar 2018)

Hättet ihr noch einen nördlichen Bogen über Höhnstedt und Salzmünde gemacht wäre es für diese Gegend zumindest nochmal recht wellig geworden


----------



## hallunke (10. Januar 2018)

soprano schrieb:


> ...über Höhnstedt und Salzmünde gemacht...


...dann hätten wir auch noch @Ritter Runkel treffen können...
wäre für mich ganz sinnvoll gewesen, aber die Jungs mussten irgendwie nach Merseburg zurück - und in Steuden einkaufen wollten sie auch noch...


----------



## soprano (11. Januar 2018)




----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich starte morgen mit Harti zu einer Cachertour.
Von Merseburg mit Zug bis Naumburg: Abfahrt Merseburg 08:35 Uhr Start Naumburg Bahnhof 09:02 Uhr.
Dann nach Flemmingen und zurück mit dem Rad bei SW-Wind bis Merseburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (16. Januar 2018)

Flemmingen (lass das keinen Einheimischen sehen!)
bin morgen auch in Naumburg - aber anders diesmal - muss meinen Vater zum Arzt bringen...
viel Spaß + viel Erfolg
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2018)

hallunke schrieb:


> Flemmingen (lass das keinen Einheimischen sehen!)
> bin morgen auch in Naumburg - aber anders diesmal - muss meinen Vater zum Arzt bringen...
> viel Spaß + viel Erfolg
> Andreas


Oh, habe berichtigt. Natürlich, das Dorf wurde ja im Hochmittelalter von niederländischen Kolonisten entlang einer mittigen Straße regelmäßig angelegt(lineare Siedlungsstruktur).


----------



## Reinhard1 (16. Januar 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich starte morgen mit Harti zu einer Cachertour.
> Von Merseburg mit Zug bis Naumburg: Abfahrt Merseburg 08:35 Uhr Start Naumburg Bahnhof 09:02 Uhr.
> Dann nach Flemmingen und zurück mit dem Rad bei SW-Wind bis Merseburg.


----------



## hallunke (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo Udo,
ich habe gerade noch mal über Deine Tour morgen nachgedacht.
Guckst Du hier: https://www.komoot.de/tour/24924064 wobei es da gerade um Flemmingen etwas kreuz und quer geht, weil ich Wege probieren wollte.
Nun weiß ich ja nicht, wo sich die Caches verstecken. Aber nach Flemmingen kommt man auch ganz gut von Bad Kösen. Ab Zeltplatz links hoch ist es gar nicht weit. Wenn Ihr in dem Wäldchen zwischen Flemmingen, Bismarckturm, Bad Kösen (Flemminger Ebene / Geiersberg) sucht und unterwegs seid, so denke an Hartis Reifen. Es wird dort momentan ziemlich weich (d.h. schlammig) sein. Aber es gibt da traumhafte Wege...
viel Spaß + schöne Tour noch mal
Andreas


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Januar 2018)

@hallunke  Deine komoot-Tour hat sehr schöne Fotos.


----------



## hallunke (16. Januar 2018)

Danke, war aber auch anständige Wetter an dem Tag, da gelingt es etwas besser. 
Nach dem Biken kommt gleich Fotografieren als zweitliebste Beschäftigung. So schleppe ich bei den meisten Touren immer noch meine Spiegelreflexkamera mit, letzten Sommer über die Alpen sogar noch ein Teleobjektiv. Man muss halt nur aufpassen, dass man nicht drauf fällt...
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich starte morgen mit Harti zu einer Cachertour.
> Von Merseburg mit Zug bis Naumburg: Abfahrt Merseburg 08:35 Uhr Start Naumburg Bahnhof 09:02 Uhr.
> Dann nach Flemmingen und zurück mit dem Rad bei SW-Wind bis Merseburg.


Tour muss leider ersatzlos ausfallen.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
bis gestern wusste ich gar nicht, dass es in Bad Lauchstädt eine Bockwindmühle gibt. Also heute Vormittag eine kurze Ausfahrt über die Heerstraße nach Bad Lauchstädt gemacht.
Meinen ersten Zwangshalt legte ich am Sagenstein "Der Mägdewürger von Milzau" südlich Milzau, an der Heerstraße, vor der Schutzhütte ein.
Umweltbewusste Mitbürger haben dort eine Ladefläche von Trockenbauabfällen illegal entsorgt.











_(Nach Rückkehr von der Tour wurde dann das Ordnungsamt der Stadt Bad Lauchstädt und das Umweltamt des Saalekreises per Mail in Kenntnis gesetzt.)_
Weiter ging es über Burgstaden nach Bad Lauchstädt zur Bockwindmühle.



An dieser Mühle bin ich schon öfter vorbeigefahren, habe sie aber nie entdeckt, weil ich den Blick immer star geradeaus gerichtete hatte.
Sie wurde 1850 erbaut und wurde immerhin bis 1974 betrieben.
Von der Mühle wurde ein kleiner Elektromotor über Transmissionsriemen angetrieben und versorgte den Haushalt der Familie mit Strom.
Ganz in der Nähe steht noch der alte Wasserturm.



Er steht nahe der Gleisanlagen in der Windmühlenstraße, und weist nur geringe Zierformen auf, die in die 1920er Jahre gehören.
Und er hat noch einen Wahlaufruf an die Bad Lauchstädter, wie auf dem nächsten Bild zu sehen ist.



Die Farbe ist sehr witterungsbeständig.
Anschließend ging es wieder zurück nach Merseburg.


----------



## hallunke (23. Januar 2018)

Mann-O-Mann..., da hätten wir uns ja beinahe getroffen - glaube den Wasserturm habe ich heute (von weitem) auch gesehen.
Stimmt, Farbe von früher hält oft mächtig lange - in Halle gibt es in der Nähe des Riebeckplatzes mehrere Fassaden, wo die Werbung noch viel älter ist und z.T. in drei (oder mehr) Schichten übereinander immer noch durchscheint.
Das Wahlankreuzzeichen neben der Partei an dem Wasserturm sieht auf den ersten Blick fast wie ein Ziffernblatt aus...
v.G.
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
heute am Vormittag das schöne Wetter genutzt mit Harti eine Cachetour in Richtung Großkorbetha und Weißenfels durchzuführen.
Dabei sahen wir östlich Bäumchen B91 einige ältere Windkraftanlagen. Teilweise waren sie schon demontiert auf dem Feld abgelegt. 
Über Burgwerben am Saaleradweg ging es dann bis nach Weißenfels und über Tagewerben zum Großkaynaer See zurück, jetzt allerdings mit ordentlichen Rückenwind.










_(Die Saale unterhalb Burgwerben war schon gut gefüllt)_


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich starte morgen um 09:42 Uhr vom Bahnhof Naumburg zu einer Cachertour.
Grobe Richtung: Bahnhof Naumburg- Richtung Bulabana- Flemming- Kirschallee Neidschützer Straße- Naumburg-Hennebrücke-nördlich Eulau- Luftschiff-Merseburg.
Gesamtstrecke ca. 50 km
Von Merseburg mit DB Abfahrt 09:21 Uhr Gleis 2 und Hopperticket einfache Fahrt.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
gestern, war es ja nicht so windig, so startete ich um 09:21 Uhr mit dem ABELIO von Merseburg nach Naumburg. 
In Merseburg wollte ich am ABELIO Fahrkartenautomaten ein Hopperticket kaufen, was mich vor einer sehr großen Herausforderung stellte. Nach 10 Minuten gab ich entnervt auf, auch mit Hilfe von anwesenden Reisenden gelang es uns nicht den Automaten das Hopperticket zu entlocken. Aber es gab ja noch eine Möglichkeit, das Ticket kann ja auch im Zug gelöst werden. Der Zug traf pünktlich ein, ich rein und gleich zum Automaten, auch hier keine Möglichkeit an das Hopperticket zu gelangen.



Dann kam noch eine Dame die Reisende über den Service der Bahn befragte, leider konnte auch sie mir keinen Tipp geben wie ich an mein Ticket kommen kann. Ein Zugbegleiter/in war nicht im Zug, wo ich noch ein Ticket von ihren alten transportablen Ticketdrucker bekommen konnte. So verließ ich pünktlich um 09:41 Uhr in Naumburg den Zug. Ab dem Bahnhof fuhr ich gleich auf der B80 nach Süden bis zur B87 und bog nach wenigen Metern auf der B87 in die Fridrich-Fröbel-Straße ab und folgte deren Verlauf hochwärts bis zum Flemmingerweg. Auf diesen weiter bis zur Haltestelle „Euroville“. Hier bog ich nach Osten auf das ehemalige Kasernengeländer der sowjetischen Streitkräfte ab. Hier stand wohl mal die Lüttich-Kaserne (ehemals Infanterie-Regiment 53 und nach dem Krieg war hier die 57. Garde-MotSchützendivision, die zur 8.Gardearmee in Weimar gehörte,  stationiert). Über den ehemaligen StOÜbPl ging es kreuz und quer auf schmalen Trail und auch querfeldein.







Nachdem ich alles gefunden hatte was ich suchen wollte fuhr ich nach Flemmingen und schaute mir die Kirche St. Lucia an.



Im 12. Jahrhundert errichteten hier Holländer eine holländische Kolonie Flemmingen, der Name hat sich wohl aus den Namen der Kolonisten, den Flamländern entwickelt.
Den Ort verließ ich auf der Kohlestraße Richtung SO und traf am Ende der Straße auf die B88. Auf dieser dann 450 Meter nach SW, wo ich auf einen Feldweg abbog.



Dieser Weg führte mich, von alten Kirschbäumen rechter Hand, bis zur einer Nebenstraße aus Neidschütz kommend. Auf dieser fuhr ich nach Norden, am rechten Rand des Buchholzes entlang, vorbei am Steingarten und Rosengarten bis zur Vogelwiese. Ab hier dann weiter an der Stadtmauer entlang nach Westen bis zum Salztor, war das am besten befestigte Stadttor gewesen (ab 1874 war es ein Wach und Arrestlokal gewesen). Ab hier weiter nach Norden bis zum Einstieg in die Herrenstraße. Auf dieser dann weiter zum Markt, hier war an diesem Tage wohl Taubenmarkt gewesen. Mein nächstes Ziel war die Marienstraße mit dem nördlichen Marientor.



Naumburg verließ ich dann auf der L205. Ich überquerte die Saale auf der Hennebrücke und folgte der L205 weiter bis Markröhlitz. Hier bog ich auf die alte KAP-Straße ab die mich zum Luftschiff führte. Ab hier ging es dann wieder auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg, über Schloss Frankleben mit seinem Sagenstein, nach Merseburg zurück.


 



 
Das Wetter hat gepasst und der Wind kam auf der Rücktour auch aus der richtigen Richtung.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
heute traf ich mich mit 2 von unserer Kegelmannschaft zum monatlichen Kegelturnier in Großkayna.
Harti und Erich waren pünktlich am Treffpunkt Airpark eingetroffen.







Gemeinsam ging es auf Umwegen, wo wir wieder einige illegale Müllablagerungen entdeckten, zur Kegelbahn.
 
Hier wartete schon unser 4. Teammitglied (W) auf uns. Wir gaben alle unser bestes und konnten so Platz 1 in der Mannschaftswertung belegen.
Zu Hause angekommen erschreckte mich NINA mit ihren Warnton. Auf dem Gelände des Airpark Fluggeländes wurde eine 500 kg Bombe entdeckt, die nicht entschärft werden kann, sie muss vor Ort morgen gegen 14:00 gesprengt werden.
Airpark, Heerstraße und BAB 38 ist somit morgen gesperrt. Die Autobahn wohl erst ab 13:45 Uhr bis ca. 15:00 Uhr.


----------



## hallunke (30. Januar 2018)

Super, ich gratuliere Euch zum Kegelsieg!!! 
Die angekündigten Sperrungen werden wohl für das "Umland" wieder zusätzliches Verkehrschaos bringen, richtige Ausweichstrecken gibt es ja nicht. Hoffen wir, dass alles glatt geht...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## ohmtroll (31. Januar 2018)

Alles gut:
https://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/halle/flugplatz-merseburg-bombe-gesprengt-100.html


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2018)

Ja ich habe es live erlebt, war sehr bedrohlich anzuschauen. Davon sind während des Krieges abertausende in der Region und europaweit detoniert und haben unerträgliches Leid über die Bevölkerung gebracht. Und etliche davon liegen noch im Boden rund um Merseburg und Leuna die noch gar nicht entdeckt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soprano (31. Januar 2018)

Hat es ordentlich gerummst? Im mdr Beitrag sah es jetzt nicht so spektakulär aus?!!
Die Blindgänger werden wohl noch weitere Generationen beschäftigen ..... nicht nur in Deutschland, man denke mal an Ex Jugoslawien, Vietnam, Irak, Afghanistan. ...


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
heute ging es zum Hufeisensee. Dort habe ich die Olchi-Familie einen Besuch abgestattet.
Nachdem ich gestern noch meinen Enkel kontaktiert hatte und ihn um einige Infos zu den Olchis und den Drachen Feuerstuhl in Erfahrung gebracht hatte, ging es heute in einem engen Zeitfenster um 09:30 Uhr los. Ich nahm den kürzesten Weg, der entlang der B91 bis Ammendorf führte. Dann weiter über Osendorf und der ehemaligen Regattastrecke bis nach Bruckdorf. Von dort weiter nach Norden bis zum Gorilla in Kanena, hier tauschten wir schnell eine Fingergeste aus.




Am NO-Ufer vom Hufeisensee bog ich auf den Pfad am Nordufer ab











und stieß nach wenigen 100 Metern auf einen asphaltierten Rundweg um den See. Der war mir noch nicht bekannt, ich hatte immer nur den alten Sandpfad im Kopf gehabt. Auf den weiteren Weg zum Westufer besuchte ich noch den Drachen Feuerstuhl, den Olchi Blauer Nachbar und den Olchi König, bevor es wieder zurück ging und ich pünktlich auf die Minute um 12:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause aufschlug.
Und wer mit den Olchis nichts anfangen kann, befrage einfach seine Kinder und Enkel.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
gestern habe ich die Wege entlang des Saaleufers unter die Räder genommen. Ab Merseburg auf den Saaleradweg bis Leuna Klärwerk und dann unterhalb des Steilufers am Ufer weiter nach SO bis zum Wasserwerk der INFRA Leuna GmbH Daspig. Am östlichen Zaun auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach NO zum Saaledamm. Unterhalb und teilweise auf der Dammkrone weiter bis Bad Dürrenberg.



_(Saaledamm bei Kröllwitz)_
Dort wurde die Saale überquert, wo ich dann auf den Holzplatz abgebogen bin und auf einen Wirtschaftsweg am rechten Saaleufer nach Norden weiter gefahren bin.







Hier in dieser Auenlandschaft war ich auch zum ersten Mal gewesen. In Leuna überquerte ich die Saale nochmals auf der Eisenbahnbrücke











und fuhr dann auf dem Saaleradweg zurück nach Merseburg. Machte noch einen Abstecher auf einen Kaffee beim Mechaniker meines Vertrauens und traf dann kurz vor dem Schneegraupelschauer wieder zu Hause ein. Es war eine interessante Tour, mit Wegeabschnitte die ich auch noch nicht kannte.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
ich werde morgen um 09:05 Uhr ab Nettoparkplatz B91-Gerichtsrain zu einer Tour Richtung Hufeisensee und dann durch Halle südlich der B80 über Rabeninsel und zurück starten.
Am Bahnhof Ammendorf werde ich so gegen 09:30 Uhr vorbeikommen.


----------



## hallunke (5. Februar 2018)

ich dachte, am Hufeisensee hast Du schon alles gesammelt... auch die Golfer machen z.Z. eher Winterruhe.
Ich packe es morgen nicht (da Einzelcoaching...!) - gegen 10:00... 10:15 Uhr ca. müsste ich wieder zu Hause sein (Lust auf Kaffee?)
vG und viel Spaß und viel Erfolg


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
-6°C bei mir. Das tue ich mir nicht an. Starte nicht um 09:05 Uhr. Werde warten bis die Temperaturen über 0°C kommen.


----------



## hallunke (6. Februar 2018)

gerade gestern gab es hier bei mtb-news einen schönen Film zu "Winterbedingungen", hast Du schon mal reingesehen:




...der hatte zur Sicherheit ein Thermometer auf den Rucksack gebunden (aber 0°C wurden es da wohl auch nicht).
Na, ich muss gleich los, da kann ich mich jetzt nicht drücken, berichte nachher über die Temperaturen.
vG
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## hallunke (6. Februar 2018)

3,4°C im Moment, das geht ja noch...






hier noch schnell ein Beweisfoto - später kletterte es auf 2,2° PLUS!!!
und die dazugehörende Halle-Hin-und-Her-Runde:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/26791385


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
die gestrige Wettervorschau für den heutigen Tag sah eigentlich gut aus. So verabredete ich mich mit Harti zu einer kleinen Tour zum Hufeisensee und von dort in einem Bogen nach Westen und Süden wieder zurück.
Um 09:30 Uhr holte ich ihn ab, das Wetter sah trübe aus, von Sonne noch keine Spur, dafür war es aber trocken. So fuhren wir auf dem Radweg an der B91 bis nach Ammendorf, ab dort dann weiter nach Osendorf, wo wir am Ortsausgang auf die Straße „Am Tagebau“ abbogen und auf den dortigen Radweg bis nach Bruckdorf weiter fuhren. Ab Bruckdorf weiter auf der Dürrenberger Straße weiter bis rechts von uns eine Halde auftauchte, dort bogen wir nach Osten ab und erklommen die Halde.



Hier war ich auch noch nie gewesen. Aber es führt ein gutfahrbarer Weg auf der Halde nach Norden, der kurz vor der Eisenbahnlinie endete.











_(Einige Bäume veranlassten uns die Räder zu tragen)_
Wir schoben unsere Räder den Hang runter, unterquerten die Eisenbahnlinie und rollten dann in Kanena ein. An der Wallendorfer Strasse machten wir noch einen Halt beim dortigen Wachgorilla



_(Harti wollte ihn ein wenig streicheln)_
und fuhren anschließend auf der Straße weiter nach Norden bis zum NO Ufer des Hufeisensees.
Hier bog ich auf einen Rundweg zum Nordufer ab und folgte diesen bis zum Anfang des asphaltierten Rundweges. Hier ein kurzer Halt auf einen Schwatz mit einem Winterbader,



dann ging es weiter auf den Rundweg, vorbei am Golfplatz bis zur B6. Auf dem Radweg an der B6 weiter nach NW bis vor der ersten Eisenbahnbrücke. Hier bog ich auf dem Nußweg ab und folgte diesen nach Westen bis zum Ende. Am Spielplatz bog ich wieder nach Süden hin ab und folgte einen Weg am Ende der dortigen Gartenanlage, wo wir am Ende auf die Dieselstraße trafen. Auf der Dieselstraße dann weiter nach Westen. Am Ende trafen wir auf die Merseburger Straße, überquerten diese und fuhren weiter auf der Damaschkestraße nach Westen. Nach einiger Zeit trafen wir auf die Paul-Suhr-Straße und folgten dieser nach Süden. Am Abzweig Südstadtring folgten wir den Südstadtring nach Westen bis zum Abzweig Wörmlitz. Hier trafen wir wieder auf den Saaleradweg, den wir über Röpzig und Korbetha bis nach Merseburg zurück fuhren.
Da ab Bruckdorf die Sonne zum Vorschein kam, wurde es noch eine schöne angenehme Sonnentour.
Und wieder wurden einige Wegstrecken gefunden, die uns bis zum heutigen Tag unbekannt waren.
Hier die Strecke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
werde morgen eine Dosentour nördliches und östliches Halle machen. Da mein Zeitfenster etwas knapp ist, werde ich mit dem Zug bis Halle Throta anreisen.
Start in Trotha bei Ankunft DB um 09:54 Uhr. Abfahrt in Merseburg um um 09:20 Uhr Gleis1. Abfahrt aber nur, wenn die Außentemperatur über 0°C um 09:20 Uhr beträgt.
Strecke ungefähr so:


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
Tour für heute fällt aus, es ist mir zu kalt.


----------



## hallunke (14. Februar 2018)

ok, hab´s gelesen.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
für heute hatte ich mich spontan mit Harti zu einer kleinen Cachertour verabredet. Punkt 12:00 Uhr starteten wir vom Netto-Parkplatz am Gerichtsrain in Merseburg Richtung Halle. Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es über Rattmannsdorf und Hohenweiden bis Röpzig. Hier überquerten wir die Saale und fuhren auf dem Radweg weiter zum Böllbergerweg, wo wir auf die Hafenbahnstraße abbogen. Auf Höhe der Pfaueninsel entschloss ich mich doch nicht weiter zu fahren, sondern umzudrehen und zur Saale zu fahren und zwar wo bis zum 18. Jahrhundert Weinbau betrieben wurde.


 



 
Nach der Besichtigung ging es retour. Wir überquerten die Elisabethsaale und fuhren in Höhe der Fernwärmetrasse zum Kanal/Regattastrecke weiter. Am östlichen Ufer des Kanals ging es weiter nach SW.











Der Weg war gut fahrbar, was sich aber bald ändern sollte. Meine Reifen wuchsen fast auf den Durchmesser eines Fatbikereifens an. Harti musste sein Rad teilweise tragen, weil sich nichts mehr drehte.











So entschloss ich mich umzudrehen und nach Norden zu der asphaltierten Straße zu fahren. Auf dem Damm ging es dann weiter nach Westen bis nach Angersdorf und von dort auf der L163 und L171 wieder zurück nach Merseburg, wo wir auch pünktlich um 5 Minuten vor 15:00 Uhr wieder eintrafen.
Die Tour war eigentlich ganz in Ordnung und den Weg am Kanal kannte ich noch nicht, wieder was dazu gelernt. Die Räder sind waschreif, trotzdem hat es zumindest mir Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
morgen werde ich mit "leffith" eine kleine Hallerunde drehen. Start ist um 09:00 Uhr Kreuzung B91-Knapendorfer Weg.
Grobe Richtung: Rabeninsel-weiter bis zur B80 und dann durch den Süden von Halle wieder bis Merseburg zurück.
Spätestens um 13:00 Uhr wollen wir wieder in Merseburg zurück sein.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
für heute hatte ich mich dieses Mal mit leffith zu einer Halle Süd Tour verabredet, um einige Dosen an Geschichtsträchtigen Orten zu suchen. 
Punkt 09:00 Uhr starteten wir an der Kreuzung B91-Knapendorfer Weg.



Ich folgte wieder wie am Freitag mit Harti den Saaleradweg über Röpzig bis zum Denkmal in der Emil-Grabow-Straße 15, kurz vor der Wienerstraße. Hier steht ein Gedenkstein, wo von der Straße aus keine Inschrift zu erkennen ist.



Wir fragten heute einen anwesenden älteren Herrn, was dieser Stein auf sich hätte. Er führte uns auf die Wiese und da sahen wir an was der Gedenkstein erinnern soll.



Hier soll vor dem Krieg ein Appellplatz gewesen sein. 
Nach diesem ersten Halt in die Geschichte Halle fuhren wir weiter zur Brücke die auf die Rabeninsel führt.







Überquerten dort die Saale und machten eine Erkundungsrunde um die Rabeninsel.











Die Insel verließen wir über das Böllberger Wehr am Flußkilometerstein 95,6. Wir folgten den Weg weiter am Saaleufer nach Norden und überquerten das nächste Wehr. Gleich hinter dem Wehr befanden wir uns dann am Pulverweidenteich mit der Pfaueninsel. Ich wandte mich jetzt nach Süden und bog hinter dem Biergarten des Sportparadieses Halle nach Osten zum Böllberger Weg ab. Den folgte ich nach Norden, bis zur Geseniusstraße und folgte deren Verlauf



_(Hier findet man keinen Platz mehr zum spontanen parken)_
bis zur Kurt Tucholsky Straße, fuhr dann nach Süden bis in eine Kleingartenanlage, wo wir fündig wurden, kehrten um und fuhren zur Wörmlitzer Straße, die uns über den Rannischen Platz zur Willy-Brandt-Straße und hoch zur Schorre brachte.



Hinter der Uni-Klinik für Nuklearmedizin bog ich dann mit leffith ins Königsviertel ab, das völlig neu gebaut wurde. Hier werden alle Türen per Transponder geöffnet. In der Tiefgarage befindet sich sogar eine Elektroladestation für E-Autos der Mieter, so sie denn ein solches Fahrzeug besitzen. Weiter ging es auf der Südstraße nach Süden, vorbei an der Johanneskirche, die eigentlich noch gar nicht so alt ist.



Sie wurde erst im Jahre 1892/93 errichtet, schnelle Bauzeit für so ein Bauwerk, wäre wohl heute nicht mehr zu schaffen. Weiter ging es über den Johannesplatz in die Gustav-Hertzberg-Straße. Hier befindet sich noch ein Bauwerk aus dem 2. Weltkrieg, ein Luftschutzbunker, der nicht verfüllt worden ist. Nach einem kleinen Abstecher zum Wasserturm Süd



ging es weiter es nach Süden zur Hüttenstraße, wo wir den Südfriedhof besuchten.



Den Friedhof verließen wir wieder am Eingang Elsa-Brändström-Straße und folgten diese Straße weiter nach Süden, vorbei am Juri-Gagarin-Denkmal bis zur Wendeschleife der Straßenbahn. Die Stahlskulptur wurde am 6. Oktober 1979 eingeweiht, welche an Gagarins Raumflug erinnert. Das Monument steht an der Straße Vogelweide, die zu DDR-Zeiten den Namen Gagarinallee trug.


 
Auf der Alten Herstraße in Ammendorf fuhren wir weiter nach Süden und gelangten am Ende zur Georgi- Dimitroff- Straße. Auf dieser dann weiter nach Osten bis zum Radweg an der B91 und dann zurück nach Merseburg. Meine Weg-Zeitberechnung konnte ich um 20 Minuten unterbieten, gegen 22:40 Uhr stand ich unter der Dusche.
Danke an leffith dass er mich durch Halle begleitet hatte und mit seinen scharfen Augen hat er auch einiges Entdeckt, was ich nicht sofort gesehen hatte.
Na mal sehen wie das Wetter in der kommenden Woche wird.
Hier die Strecke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo Udo!
Wenn es schönes Wetter wird, könnten wir doch mal wieder nach Ostrau in den Schloßpark fahren und uns die Winterlinge ansehen oder warst Du dieses Jahr schon da?
Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2018)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Wenn es schönes Wetter wird, könnten wir doch mal wieder nach Ostrau in den Schloßpark fahren und uns die Winterlinge ansehen oder warst Du dieses Jahr schon da?
> Gruß Mario


Hallo Mario,
nein ich war noch nicht da. Diese Woche klappt es nicht mehr und n der nächsten Woche bin ich in Halberstadt zur REHA. Wird vielleicht erst in der ersten Märzwoche was.
ich melde mich.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
am 01.04., letzter Tag im WP-2018, Winterpokalabschlußtour mit Gästen.
Treffpunkt: Merseburg B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain Netto-Parkplatz. Startzeit 09:30 Uhr.
Lockere Runde durch die Auen zur Domholzschänke, dort Mittagspause und dann in einem Bogen zurück.


----------



## leffith (23. Februar 2018)

Ja das ist eine gute Tour zu leckerem Essen.


----------



## hallunke (24. Februar 2018)

das hört sich doch richtig gut an - gleich mal im Kalender anstreichen.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
nächste Woche soll es ja recht frisch werden. Bin ab morgen in Halberstadt zur REHA und werde die Nachmittage zum Dosensuchen in und um Halberstadt ausnutzen.


----------



## hallunke (25. Februar 2018)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg...
... bei REHA sowie Dosensuche
ich drücke die Daumen
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## leffith (26. Februar 2018)

Na dann Udo viel Erfolg in der Woche. Alles Gute.


----------



## ohmtroll (26. Februar 2018)

Was es nicht alles (auf youtube) gibt: Man kann sogar mit der Strassenbahn in die Klusberge fahren...


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2018)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles (auf youtube) gibt: Man kann sogar mit der Strassenbahn in die Klusberge fahren...


Kann man sogar sehr gut, nur es war in dieser Woche in den Klusbergen und den Spiegelsbergen S**kalt.
Aber trotz der Kälte noch 32 verstecke gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2018)

@ohmtroll,
du kennst doch sicherlich den Radweg von Treffurth nach Heyerode. Am Himmelfahrtstag fahren wir von Eisenach an der Werra entlang bis nach Heyerode. Im "Hotel zum Eichsfelder Fleischer" ist die erste Übernachtung geplant. Kannst du mir etwas über die Beschaffenheit des Radweges von Treffurth bis Heyerode sagen? Soll wohl die alte Bahntrasse und jetzt der Unstrut-Werraradweg sein.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. März 2018)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist das mindestens zwischen Wendehausen und Heyerode komplett Asphalt.
Vor (drei?) Jahren war der Untergrund zwischen Wendehausen und Treffurt im Wald auf der alten Bahnstrecke noch derber Schotter.
Man könnte aber in diesem Falle auch parallel die Strasse nutzen, falls man auf schmaleren Reifen unterwegs ist.
Ist wenig befahren und das Tal insgesamt sehr schön.


----------



## _torsten_ (15. März 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Soll wohl die alte Bahntrasse und jetzt der Unstrut-Werraradweg sein.


@Udo1, stimmt, es ist ein Teil des Unstrut-Werra-Radweges. Grundsätzlich geht der auf bzw. neben der alten Bahnstrecke entlang. Es gibt Bereiche, da wurde die alten Bahnstrecke als Radweg ausgebaut und asphaltiert. Es gibt Teile, die sind mit einer sandgeschlämmten Schotterdecke befestigt. Beides sehr gut zu fahren. Wie @ohmtroll sagte, im Bereich von Wendehausen war auf dem alten Bahndamm noch der alte Gleisschotter vorhanden. Da ist auch mit dem MTB schlecht fahrbar. Da kann man aber wirklich gut auf parallele Wege ausweichen. Ich denke, da war der UWR auch neben dem Bahndamm ausgeschildert. Insgesamt eine schöne Strecke.


----------



## _torsten_ (15. März 2018)

@ohmtroll, wenn du diesen Abschnitt hier meinst, hast du Recht. Da waren damals teilweise grobe Oberflächenbefestigungen vorhanden. M. M. n. waren das Naturpflastersteine und ausgewaschene Schotterdecken. Die ganz groben (Gleis)Schotterbereiche gab´s hier. Aber da kann man schön am Ufer entlang fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2018)

Ich danke euch für die Info.


----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 01.04., letzter Tag im WP-2018, Winterpokalabschlußtour mit Gästen.
> Treffpunkt: Merseburg B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain Netto-Parkplatz. Startzeit 09:30 Uhr.
> Lockere Runde durch die Auen zur Domholzschänke, dort Mittagspause und dann in einem Bogen zurück.


Hallo,
muss mich als Guide abmelden, werde bis zum 01. nicht mehr fit sein, hat mich doch stärker erwischt. @leffith kannst du übernehmen?


----------



## Rotom (18. März 2018)

Udo1,  ich wünsche dir gute Besserung.


----------



## hallunke (19. März 2018)

Mensch Udo,
da hat es Dich ja mächtig erwischt. Gute Besserung und lass Dich nicht unterkriegen.
Bis bald wieder bei guter Gesundheit...
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2018)

Hallo,
schweren Herzens muss ich die WP-Abschlusstour am 01.04. absagen. Bis dahin bin ich noch nicht richtig fit. Habe am 06.04. noch eine Untersuchung und dann so 1,5 Wochen Schonung, aber dann sollte es bei mir eigentlich wieder gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2018)

Hallo,
heute beim Kegelturnier erstmals seit Wochen die ersten sportlichen Aktivitäten unternommen und mit unserer Mannschaft Platz 2 errungen.




Immerhin ca. 245 Jahre geballte Erfahrung beim Turnier.


----------



## hallunke (27. März 2018)

Super gemacht!
und weiterhin gute Besserung + vor allem schöne Ostertage

vG Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2018)

Hallo,
der Winterpokal 2017/18 ist ja nun Geschichte und das Team der BRUSTGURTFAHRER hat sich eigentlich beachtlich geschlagen.
In der Teamwertung haben wir den Platz 78 mit Stand heute erreicht, von immerhin 547 Mannschaften.



*Mein Dank gilt den Teammitgliedern für ihre Anstrengungen sich auch im Winter fit gehalten zu haben.*


----------



## leffith (4. April 2018)

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen Termin für die WP-Abschlusstour finden.


----------



## _torsten_ (5. April 2018)

leffith schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen Termin für die WP-Abschlusstour finden.


In welchem Jahr?


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2018)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> In welchem Jahr?


Nun das nachholen könnte durchaus noch im Mai sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (5. April 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nun das nachholen könnte durchaus noch im Mai sein.


 Wenn´s passt, würde ich mitkommen.


----------



## hallunke (5. April 2018)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wenn´s passt, würde ich mitkommen.


wenn´s passt, ich auch...
kann mich an ein Jahr erinnern, wo die WP-Abschlusstour der Brustgurtfahrer am 31.5. stattfand (damals waren Ritter Runkel und ich als "Gäste" dabei und kasebi hatte sie organisiert) - so ungefähr um diese Zeit ev...


----------



## leffith (5. April 2018)

Der Plan hört sich gut an. Mal schauen ob Udo eine gute Idee hat.


----------



## Bikermario (5. April 2018)

Ich würde mich auch gerne anschließen, denn als Gast fahre ich auch immer gern bei Euch mit, denn es ist doch jedesmal interresant bei Euren Touren. Und Spaß macht es allemal.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2018)

Meine OP Ärztin hat mir für die nächsten 3 Wochen das Rad fahren verboten . Aber danach wird alles nachgeholt .


----------



## hallunke (7. April 2018)

das ist aber total fies, kann sie nicht was anderes verbieten...???


----------



## leffith (9. April 2018)

Ja das ist wirklich nicht schön von der Ärztin. Na dann schauen wir wie es nach Udo seiner Bikesperre weiter geht.


----------



## _torsten_ (14. April 2018)

Wir waren heute in Braunsbedra um um die 3 Seen herum zu fahren. Udo gab mir die Empfehlung, das Auto auf diesem Parkplatz abzustellen:



Gute Idee! Nur wie kommen wir dahin? Vor dem Parkplatz steht dieses Schild:



Und zwar so, dass die Einfahrt zum Parkplatz hinter dem Verkehrszeichen steht. Da wir uns alle an die StVO halten, konnten wir da nicht durch- bzw. reinfahren:



Auf alle Fälle wissen wir, warum der Parkplatz leer war.

Ein Stück entfernt war ein weiterer Parkplatz und wir konnten unsere Runde um die 3 Seen drehen. Hat Spaß gemacht. Ein schönes Fleckchen Erde. 
https://www.komoot.de/tour/29463216/embed?profile=1


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2018)

Diese Ausschilderung habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Muss ich nächste Woche gleich mal vorbeischauen. Habt eine schöne Runde gedreht.


----------



## _torsten_ (15. April 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Diese Ausschilderung habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Muss ich nächste Woche gleich mal vorbeischauen. Habt eine schöne Runde gedreht.


Warum? Willst du das abbauen? 
Kann es sein, dass der Parkplatz noch gar nicht eröffnet ist? Zwischen dem Punkt und dem Punkt gibt es gar keine Straße. Da ist nur Dreck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. April 2018)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Warum? Willst du das abbauen?
> Kann es sein, dass der Parkplatz noch gar nicht eröffnet ist? .........


Ich war gestern am Turm und bin auf den oberen Radweg auch am Parkplatz vorbeigelaufen, da standen Wohnmobile auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## leffith (16. April 2018)

Schöne Strecke bei schönem Wetter. Super.


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2018)

Wusste gar nicht, das ein Damenrad so schnell sein kann.
https://www.nordkurier.de/neubrandenburg/damenrad-mit-rasenmaehermotor-angetrieben-1731796104.html


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2018)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Warum? Willst du das abbauen?
> Kann es sein, dass der Parkplatz noch gar nicht eröffnet ist? Zwischen dem Punkt und dem Punkt gibt es gar keine Straße. Da ist nur Dreck.


Hallo _torsten_ , habe mir heute das Schild angesehen,




und dem Ordnungsamt von Braunsbedra das Bild mal zugesandt. Ja alle die den Parkplatz benutzen wollen begehen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
Mal sehen ob sie das Schild 5m nach Norden versetzen.


----------



## _torsten_ (22. April 2018)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 
Weißt du, warum die Straße zwischen der Parkplatzzufahrt und der Bushaltestelle weiter nördlich nicht fertig gebaut wurde?


----------



## Udo1 (23. April 2018)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
> Weißt du, warum die Straße zwischen der Parkplatzzufahrt und der Bushaltestelle weiter nördlich nicht fertig gebaut wurde?


Hallo _torsten_ hier die Antwort vom Ordnungsamt.
*" Sehr geehrter Herr .... vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis, doch es ist möglich das Schild weiter nach hinten zu versetzten. Der entspr. Auftrag wurde heute dem Bauhof übergeben."*
Nun es geht doch.


----------



## _torsten_ (23. April 2018)

Dann können wir ja beim nächsten Besuch auch dort unser Auto abstellen. 
Danke, Udo1!


----------



## Udo1 (23. April 2018)

Hallo,
so heute gegen 13:30 Uhr stieg ich wieder, seit Anfang Februar das letzte mal auf dem rad gesessen, auf mein Rad zu einer ersten kleinen Trainingsrunde. Von Merseburg führte mich der Weg nach Schkopau, wo ich die Saale auf der Eisenbahnbrücke überquerte. Mein Ziel war der Strand am Wallendorfer See bei Burgliebenau. Kaum hatte ich die die Brücke überquert, da hörte ich, wie es links von mir, also im Norden stark donnerte.



Die Bäume blühten, auf den Wiesen war saftiges Gras, dass darauf wartetet von den Rindern gefressen zu werden.







Das donnern kam immer näher. Da drehte ich mich kurz um und sah was auf mich zu kam. Eine dunkle Schwarze Wand bewegte sich in Richtung meiner Fahrtrichtung.
Mein Gehirn begann zu arbeiten, die nächste Schutzhütte ist noch ein wenig weit entfernt, also Entschluss umkehren und zurück über die Saalebrücke und auf den Saaleradweg dann weiter nach Merseburg, das war mein Plan. In Richtung Merseburg war noch nichts von der Regenwand zu sehen. Gesagt getan, so fuhr ich auf den neu angelegten Radweg von der Saalebrücke bis hinter dem Schkopauer Klärwerk noch ganz entspannt weiter.







Ab hier, kurz vor dem Ruderverein, wurde es jetzt aber auch zunehmend dunkler und der Donner stärker. Nach weiteren 500 gefahrenen Metern bekam ich die ersten Wassertropfen ab und entschloss mich somit nicht bis zum Mechaniker meines Vertrauens auf einen Kaffee zu fahren, sondern bog am Krankenhaus auf den Gerichtsrain ab. Nach Überquerung der halleschen Straße wurde der Regen schon ein wenig stärker, so dass ich es gerade noch so bis zum dortigen Bäcker an der B91 schaffte und den sehr starken Regenschauer überdacht abwarten konnte.



Nach 10 minütiger Wartezeit machte der Starkregen ein kleine Pause, die ich sofort nutzte um nach Hause zu fahren.
Nun mal sehen wie sich das Wetter in dieser Woche noch so entwickelt, dann gibt es garantiert noch einige Ausfahrten.


----------



## hallunke (23. April 2018)

Ha! Udo rollt wieder - das war doch gleich ein gelungener Einstand (naja, manche behaupten ja, Deine Fahrten seien mit einer Schönwettergarantie gesegnet). Aber so geht (ähm, rollt) es doch auch...
Gestern war übrigens in Naumburg der sogenannte "Welterbewandertag" mit einigen interessanten Wanderungen, Radtouren und sogar Schlauchbootfahrten. U.a. traf ich Reinhard, der bei einer Wanderung mitmachte, dann auch Jens und seine Frau mit ihrem herrlichen Tandem (Comfortbiker). Und schönes Wetter hatten wir übrigens auch...
Viele schöne Kilometer wünsche ich Dir
vG Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2018)

Hallo,
das Wetter sieht ja einigermaßen gut aus, bewölkt und doch ein wenig windig. Werde mich jetzt zu einer kleinen Trainingsrunde Richtung Wallendorfer See und Rattmannsdorfer Teiche aufmachen.


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2018)

Hallo,
gegen 09:00 Uhr startete ich zu meiner zweiten Trainingstour nach 2,5 monatiger Radlerpause. Das Wetter war angenehm, leicht bewölkt und der Wind blies noch nicht so stark.
Von Merseburg Airpark bin ich den Gerichtsrain runter zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen weiter in Richtung Neumarktbrücke.
Bei der Annäherung an den Mühlenkanal bemerkte ich rege Bautätigkeit zwischen Mühlenkanal und Saale. Der Kanaleinlauf wurde mit einem Wall gesperrt.



Hier muss ich mal recherchieren, was diese Bautätigkeit auf sich hat.
Hinter der Neumarktbrücke bog ich zum rechten Saaleufer und fuhr am Schleusenkanal weiter und überquerte den Saalekanal auf der dortigen Brücke.







Weiter ging es durch Meuschau Richtung Osten bis nach Lössen. Ab hier fuhr ich auf dem Radweg zw. Kiesgrube und Wallendorfer See zum Nordufer bei Burgliebenau.



Der Weg wird hier gesäumt von alten Mooreichen. 



Am Burgliebenauer Strand bemerkte ich dass der Wasserstand des Sees erheblich gestiegen ist.



Am Nordufer bog ich zum Damm der Weißen Elster ab und fuhr auf diesen weiter nach Westen.



Kurz vor der Eisenbahnbrücke bog ich auf die alte Versorgungsstraße ab, überquerte die Luppe auf der alten Brücke, hier wurde zu Zeiten von Bischof Thilo der Brückenzoll eingetrieben. Die wussten damals schon wie sie ans Geld kommen konnten, gleich daneben befindet sich die alte Bischofsburg.







(Hier die alte Bischofsburg von der Rückseite gesehen)
In Burgliebenau beim dortigen Imker noch einen kleinen Honigversorgungsstopp eingelegt und danach wieder zurück zum Damm.
Auf dem Damm ging es weiter über Kollenbey bis zur B91.


 




Die B91 wurde überquert, dort traf ich auf den Saaleradweg und folgte diesen bis Planena. Man ist zur Zeit dabei Planena von der B91 her abzusperren.



_(Arbeiten an der neuen Saalebrücke B91)_



Und ja ein Schiff auf der Saale gab es auch noch zu sehen.
In Planena angekommen staunte ich nicht schlecht, als ich die Straße am nördlichen Ortsausgang sah. Keine löchrige Sandpiste mehr, sondern Asphalt.



Hier überquerte ich die Saale auf dem Weg über das dortige Wehr, wird jetzt die einzige Zufahrt zum Ort.



Ich folgte der Trasse weiter bis zur L171 und folgte dieser bis Hohenweiden.



In Hohenweiden bog ich nach Westen ab, fuhr an der Kiesgrube Hohenweiden entlang und überquerte dort die Eisenbahnlinie.







Auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg ging es über Dörstewitz und den Zollrain zurück nach Merseburg.







Der Wind wurde jetzt schon merklich stärker wie man an den Ausstoß vom EON-Kraftwerk sehen kann.
Nach guten 35 km war ich wieder zu Hause angekommen.
Das Wetter hat gepasst und mein Puls war nicht übermäßig hoch gewesen.


----------



## soprano (25. April 2018)

Gleiches Kraftwerk, nur von der anderen Seite fotografiert,  da war ich im September 2015 in Planena zu Gast.... würde mich schon mal interessieren wie das Wehr und der Saaleradweg mittlerweile aussehen.


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2018)

Hallo,
ich werde am Freitag um 09:26 Uhr von Merseburg mit Burgenlandbahn bis Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf fahren. Dort Start am Bahnhof um 10:01 Uhr.
Kleine Geocacherrunde rund um Querfurt und zurück nach Merseburg aber ohne Zuganteil.
Falls jemand mit möchte, kurze Info.


----------



## Udo1 (29. April 2018)

Hallo,
am Freitagvormittag schwang ich mich aufs Rad und machte eine kleine 36 km Tour Richtung Rabeninsel.
Nach dem Start ging es an der östlichen Grenze des Airparks entlang nach Norden bis Wassertal.







Der Wind stand günstig und kam aus dem Süden, so hatte ich ein wenig Rückenwind. Ab Wassertal fuhr ich auf dem Weg, der am westlichen Zaun von DOW entlangführt bis zum ehemaligen Parkplatz am Zollrain.







Hier sieht man den Bahnhof Buna und das EON-Kraftwerk im Hintergrund. Weiter ging es auf dem Radweg nach Dörstewitz, wo auch die neue ICE-Trasse überquert wurde bis nach Dehlitz a.B.. In Beuchlitz am Dorfteich ein kurzer halt, aber als die Schwäne ankamen habe ich mich wieder aus dem Staub gemacht.



Weiter ging es auf dem neuen Deichweg, der das Hinterland vor em Mühlgraben schützen soll.







An der Absperrung im Hintergrund verließ ich den Deich und fuhr auf einen Wiesenweg nach Norden bis Dorfteich von Schlettau weiter, hier ein kurzer Geocache Halt.







Ab hier ging es dann nach Osten parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie Halle-Eisleben in Richtung Saale weiter.



In dem Waldstück im Hintergrund bog ich wieder nach NO ab und gelangte auf einen Weg zwischen Kiesgrube und Regattastarecke bis zur Rudertrainingsstätte Kanal.











Der Kiessee südliches Ufer.



Trail am Ostufer des Kiessee. Rudertrainingsstätte Kanal überquerte ich den Kanal und fuhr zur Saale weiter.



An der Saale bog ich nach rechts ab und fuhr in Richtung Saaleweht und Rabeninsel weiter.







Die Rabeninsel verließ ich über der Rabeninselbrücke und fuhr dann weiter nach Osten bis in den Südstadtpark.
Durchquerte dann noch das LBZ für Hörgeschädigte, was man mir vor Ort gestattet hatte und gelangte zum Radweg an der B91, diesen folgte ich dann bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Es war eine schöne kleine Trainingstour, das Wetter hat gepasst, nur der Wind ab der B91 bis nach Hause kam von vorn.


----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2018)

Hallo,
am Freitag entdeckte ich rund um Querfurt eine neue Geocacherrunde, dahin sollte es am Sonnabend gehen.
Es war Sonnabend 09:26 Uhr als ich in Merseburg in den Zug stieg, der mich bis zum Startort nach Nemsdorf-Görendorf brachte.
Für alle die mit ihren Rädern mit dem Zug bis Ausgangspunkt einer Tour in Querfurt machen möchten, sei gesagt es ist wenig Platz im Zug.
Um 10:01 Uhr traf ich an Haltepunkt Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf ein. Von hier ging es sogleich in und durch den Ort nach Norden. Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf ist schon ein interessanter Ort mit seinen 28 Brücken, wird auch klein Venedig genannt.







Am Ortsausgang traf ich auf den 3 Städteradweg Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben und folgte diesen nach NW weiter.
Die Eisenbahnlinie wurde überquert, unter Drohnenbeobachtung.



Es ging vorbei an Hopfenfelder bis in die Querfurter Innenstadt. In einem Bogen erreichte ich den Radweg an der Querne und folgte diesen bis zur Merseburger Straße.



Hier bog ich nach Norden ab und stieß nach wenigen Metern auf den Obhäuser Weg, der gleichzeitig auch der Himmelsscheibenweg ist, diesen folgte ich nach Osten bis Ortseingang Obhausen weiter.


 
Es wurde hier fleißig gepflügt mit Kettenantrieb.
Vor dem Ortseingang bog ich auf einen neuen mir noch nicht bekannten Weg nach Süden ab.



Dieser Weg führte mich in Richtung Brücke über die Querne und dann weiter zur Kreuzung an der L172.







Die L172 wurde überquert und auf den straßenbegleitenden Radweg an der K2266 ging es weiter nach Süden bis Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf.


 
Ab hier folgte ich wieder den 3 Städteradweg Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben Richtung Langeneichstädt.
Es ging vorbei an blühenden Rapsfeldern und Spargelfeldern, wo die Spargelstecher in der Mittagshitze gerade eine Pause machten.







In der Ferne sah ich dann schon die Eichstädter Warte, an der mein Weg vorbeiführte.



Weiter ging es in den Ort, wo ich noch einen Brustgurtfahrer bei der Gartenarbeit traf.



Ab Langeneichstädt fuhr ich weiter auf der kürzlich neu gebauten Straße K2160 in Richtung Oberwünsch und Niederwünsch weiter.




Hinter Wünsch überquerte ich die ICE-Trasse und folgte der alten Straße durch den Ort Oberklobikau bis zur Klobikauer Halde nach Süden.







Hinter dem Gitter der Brücke verlief die Kohlestrecke von der Brikettfabrik bis nach Merseburg.



Auf der Heerstraße ging es dann zügig nach Merseburg zurück.







Am Airpark begegnete mir noch eine Hochzeitskutsche vom dortigen Pferdehof, im Hintergrund sieht man die alte IL-62 BRANDENBURG stehen.
Nach guten 46 km beendete ich die Tour und hatte neben Sonne pur auf dem Rückweg noch ordentlichen Rückenwind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
den gestrigen Nachmittag nutzt ich noch schnell um ein paar Einladungen, verschlüsselt mit Chiffry, an potentielle Mitfahrer für die Tour am 05.05. zu verschicken.
Dann suchte ich mir noch die Zugverbindung zum Treffpunkt Leißling raus. 
Heute früh beizeiten gefrühstückt  und dann zum Bahnhof zum Zug, der kam pünktlich um 08:17 Uhr an. Ich rein, im Abteil viele Damen im reiferen Alter die um diese Zeit schon die Sektflasche kreisen ließen.
Weißenfels lag hinter mir und ich machte mich fertig für den Ausstieg in Leißling. Aber oh Schreck ich sah meine Mitfahrer am Bahngleis stehen und der Zug fuhr durch, nächster planmäßiger Halt in Naumburg. Sofort Kontakt mit Reinhard1 aufgenommen und den neuen Treffpunkt, Kirche Eulau nördliche Saaleseite, festgelegt. In Naumburg schnell aus den Zug und Richtung Osten auf der Jägerstraße bis zum Abzweig Hennebrücke. Weiter zur Saale über die Hennebrücke und auf der L205 weiter nach Osten bis zur Kirche Eulau.


 
_(Der Raps blüht schon prächtig und riecht auch danach)_


 
_(Eulau Straße zur Kirche)_
Ich traf zeitgleich mit Reinhard1 und Jürgen ein.


 
Das Timing war also schon mal perfekt. Gemeinsam fuhren wir zum westlichen Ortseingang und bogen am westlichen Rand des dortigen Wohngebietes auf einen Wirtschaftsweg der nach Norden bergauf führte ab. Auf der Höhe angekommen hatten wir heute eine sehr schöne Sicht in das Saaletal Richtung Naumburg. 


 



 
Weiter ging es zur L205 und auf dieser wieder einige Meter nach Süden, wo wir in den Wald Richtung Westen eintauchten. Leider war das eine Sackgasse, die uns zu den Datschen am Hang führte. Also wieder retour und auf der L205 nach Norden bis zum Abzweig auf den ersten nach Norden führenden Wirtschaftsweg. 


 
Dieser führte uns am Schießstand vorbei bis zur L207. Auf dieser Straße 590 Meter nach NW, wo wir wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg abbogen. Hier machten wir noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Uhrengedenkstein 


 
und folgten den Weg dann bis nach Großjena. Eine Runde durch den dortigen sehr schön gemachten Park 


 



 
und auf der nördlichen Ausfallstraße weiter nach Norden bis Freyburg Südrand. 


 
_(Das Einverständnis der beiden gemäß EU-DSGVO liegt natürlich vor)_
Hier bogen wir ab und folgten der Straße berghoch vorbei am Hotel Rebschule bis zur Neuenburg.


 



 



 
_(Blick über den Weinberg in das Unstruttal und Saaletal)_
Weiter ging es bis zum Parkplatz Edelacker, wo wir nach Osten abbogen und in die Alte Göhle gelangten. Im dortigen Friedwald machten wir kurz Rast und fuhren anschließend auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg weiter durch die Alte Göhle und auf dem Luftschiff  bis zur L205 bei Pettstädt.


 



 



 
Hier wurde dann die gemeinsame Tour beendet. Ich fuhr auf dem Pilgerweg weiter zurück bis nach Merseburg und meine Mitfahrer bogen Richtung Uichteritz und Brücke Leißling ab.


 
_(Die Alte Bockwindmühle in Pettstädt)_


 
_(Kurz vor Frankleben begegnete mir noch der neueste Fernreisebus)_
Es war wieder einmal eine schöne Runde bei Sonne pur und kaltem Ostwind.
Als ich wieder zu Hause war stellte ich mit Entsetzen fest, dass ich in Weißenfels hätte umsteigen müssen, aber es war trotzdem schön gewesen.
Strecke: https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=yyhhiaqmtimznkhr&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag hatte ich mich mit leffith zu einer kleinen Tour über 46 km verabredet. Um 09:30 Uhr holte ich ihn von zu Hause ab.



_(bei der Anfahrt wurde ich nicht gerade freundlich begrüßt)_
Wir fuhren dann nach Schkopau zum Saaleradweg, überquerten die Brücke



und fuhren weiter, bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, Richtung Kollenbey. Ab hier dann auf dem Damm der Steinlache abgebogen und auf diesen weiter nach Osten,



die Eisenbahnbrücke mit den noch vorhandenen rechten Schmierereien _(seit 16. Oktober informierte ich das Ordnungsamt und auch den Bürgermeister von Schkopau mehrfach über diesen Zustand, immer wurde mir versichert, dass man den Besitzer der Brücke aufgefordert hat diese Schmierereien zu entfernen, aber sie sind immer noch da.)_ wurde passiert.



 Die Brücke über die Weiße Elster wurde bei Lochau überquert und dann auf dem Damm zurück Richtung Westen bis zum Elsterradweg. In Döllnitz bog ich fast am westlichen Ortseingang auf der Kleinen Mühlenstraße nach Norden ab,



überquerte die L170 und unterquerte die ICE-Trasse. Nach der Trasse auf einen schmalen Pfad weiter bis in den Schlosspark Dieskau.







_(hier stand einmal eine Ölmühle)_



_(was zum beobachten gab es auch noch)_
Weiter ging es durch den Park, vorbei am Kanal und dem ehemaligen Badehaus bis zur Reide.



_(Der Mühlteich im Park Dieskau)_



_(Hier stand mal das Badehaus)


 
(Die Reide mit Radweg)_
Ab hier folgten wir den Reideradweg bis Bruckdorf. Wir überquerten die B6 und folgten der Giesserstraße weiter nach Norden. Am Ende der Straße sahen wir eine Halde NW von uns, dort hoch und auf einen Trail mit Hindernissen wurde diese Halde überquert.



_(Blick von der Halde nach SO)


 
(Trail über die Halde)_
Am Ende stießen wir auf die Dürrenberger Straße und folgten diese bis zur K2145. Hier weiter nach Osten bis zum Abzweig Orang Utan. Von dort dann zum östlichen Ufer des Hufeisensees.



_(kleines Selfie mit Hufeisensee im Hintergrund)_
Auf schmalen Weg ging es immer am Ufer entlang bis zum Nordufer,



die ersten Nackedeis sonnten sich schon kräftig und holten sich wohl den ersten Sonnenbrand in 2018. Ab dem Nordufer begann der neue asphaltierte Radweg,



den wir bis zum Südufer folgten. Über eine Wiese sind wir weiter Richtung Osten und stießen dort auf die Straße des Motorsportclubs. Von hier ging es dann retour bis Merseburg.
Es hat Spaß gemacht und leffith bekam wieder einige Ecken zu sehen die ihm bis heute unbekannt waren und Kultur war auch noch dabei, was will man mehr.
Hier die Strecke: https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zrmsyhxeduzxwvdd


----------



## leffith (6. Mai 2018)

Danke Udo. War wieder eine schöne Sonntag Vormittag Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
die Taschen sind fast gepackt, das Rad geputzt, die Regensachen verstaut, es kann also morgen losgehen zu unserer 4 tägigen 3 Ländertour ab Eisenach. Der morgige Tag sieht ja nicht gerade berauschend aus, aber was solls, die Unterkünfte sind gebucht, da müssen wir dann wohl durch.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
wir sind wieder zu Hause angekommen von unserer 4 tägigen Himmelsfahrttour durch drei Bundesländer. Hier der Bericht vom ersten Tag Eisenach nach Heyerode im Hainich.
Am Vorabend, also der 09.05., verhieß der Wetterbericht nichts Gutes. Sturmböen, Starkregen mit Hagel vermischt ab dem Mittag. Pünktlich um 07:21 Uhr ging es mit dem ABELIO von Merseburg nach Eisenach. 


 



 
Meine Mitfahrer stiegen in Leißling dazu. Wir trafen pünktlich im voll besetzten Zug um 09:49 Uhr in Eisenach ein und konnten, nach dem alle ihre Navis eingeschaltet hatten, Punkt 10:00 Uhr in Richtung Hörschel starten. 


 
Auf Grund der Wettervorhersage entschied ich mich für die Strecke bis Hörschel für die schnelle Variante auf der L1021. Kurz vor dem Tunnel vor Hörschel bog ich auf die K505 ab und gelangte zum Werraradweg nach 9,2 km. 


 
Die Sonne brannte schon gar fürchterlich als wir auf dem Radweg an der Werra gen Norden fuhren. 


 
Es ist ein sehr abwechslungsreicher Radweg der auch mit Kindern gut zu fahren ist. Das Radfahrer und Fußgängeraufkommen war an diesem Tag nicht groß.


 



 



 
Nach 25,5 gefahrenen km überquerten wir die Werra auf der Brücke Creuzburg und fuhren dann auf der linken Flußseite weiter. Nach 19 km überquerten wir die Werra noch einmal zum rechten Flussufer und gelangten dann nach 24 km in Mihla an. 


 
Hier wieder über die Brücke zum linken Flußufer und am Ortsausgang dann die erste große Pause, 


 



 
danach weiter bis zu km 28,2, wo wir wieder auf die rechte Seite wechselten. Es ging vorbei an Probstei Zella und von dort noch 500 Meter bis zur Müntzer Kanzel. Hier sprach Thomas Müntzer zu den Falkner Bauern und rief sie zum Kampf gegen die Herren auf. 


 
Bei km 38 erreichten wir den Ortseingang Treffurt. Am Himmel zogen schon mehr weiße Wolken auf, so beeilten wir uns Treffurt schnell zu durchqueren. Bei km 41,7 verließen wir Thüringen und erreichte Hessen.


 
Nach 42,2 gefahrenen Kilometern bogen wir nach Norden ab und folgten jetzt den Werra-Unstrutradweg auf der ehemaligen Bahntrasse, naturbelassen aber von ABM-Kräften radtauglich gemacht worden.


 
Nach 43.8 km verließen wir dann schon wieder Hessen. Bei km 46,2 erreichten wir den ehemaligen Haltepunkt Normannstein am Käseberg. Hier eine kurze Pause, wir sind ja nicht mehr die jüngsten, wobei ich noch fast der jüngste war.


 
Danach wurden die letzten Kilometer in Angriff genommen, jetzt zogen aber schon die ersten schwarzen Wolken aus westlicher Richtung auf. Vor der Ortschaft Wendehausen mussten wir die Trasse verlassen und durch den Ort bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang weiter fahren. 


 



 
Ab hier ging es dann wieder auf der alten Bahntrasse weiter bis Ortseingang Diedorf. Auch hier wieder eine kleine Ortsdurchfahrt bis wir am nördlichen Ausgang wieder auf die Trasse gelangten. Ab Thüringen war die Trasse teilweise asphaltiert worden. 


 
Von Diedorf waren es dann nur noch 4 km bis zu unserer Unterkunft im Erlebnis Hotel der singenden Fleischer in Heyerode.


 
_(Blick auf Heyerode)


 _
Wir kamen an, der Wind wurde stärker die Wolken dunkler und dann zog die Unwetterfront an uns vorüber ohne zu regnen. Nun ja der Wettergott hat wohl geahnt dass wir für Regen bestens gerüstet waren. Nach der wohlverdienten Dusche noch eine kleine Runde durch den Ort, bevor wir uns in das Getümmel der rückkehrenden Himmeltagswanderer wagten. Mit starken Männergesängen im Saal und ordentlichen Speisen ließen wir den Tag ausklingen. Der erste Tag ging durch eine landschaftlich sehr schöne und abwechslungsreiche Gegend, wir hatten keine Panne und der Strom hatte gereicht, was will man mehr.
Hier der Verlauf: https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=dxcfrnzrepfkiuui&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## hallunke (14. Mai 2018)

sehr schön bis hierher zu lesen...
ich werde mir das sicher noch etwas genauer anschauen (muss gleich los zur Spätschicht) + und bin gespannt auf die Beschreibung der weiteren Etappen...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2018)

*Hallo,
hier der Bericht zum Tag 2 unsere drei Länder Tour. *
Am Tag 2 weckte uns die Sonne schon zeitig. Das Frühstück war für 08:00 Uhr bestellt und da wir zeitig wach waren, wurden gleich die Taschen gepackt. Um 08:00 Uhr wurde dann das Büfett geentert, alles lecker selbstgeschlachtete Sachen.
Gegen 08:50 Uhr wurden die Räder beladen und noch schnell geputzt,



_(Reinhard1 war der reine Putzteufel)_



aber um 09:00 Uhr starteten wir dann zu unserer zweiten Etappe. Mit vollem Magen ging es sofort steil nach oben durch den Ort



bis zum alten Bahnhof, dort trafen wir wieder auf dem Werra-Unstrutradweg



und folgten ihn weiter nach Westen. Ab km 3,5 ging es dann wieder den Hainich hinab. Es war eine schöne lange Abfahrt durch Schluchten die noch von den alten Brücken überspannt sind.



Bei km 10 gelangten wir in Langula an ab hier verließ ich dann den Radweg und fuhr in Richtung Niederdorla zum Mittelpunkt Deutschlands mit angrenzenden Teufelsmohr.








Weiter ging es in einem Bogen nach Westen über Oberdorla wieder zum Unstrut-Werraradweg. Den folgten wir weiter bis zum Schwanenteich östlich Mühlhausen.



Weiter auf dem Radweg durch Mühlhausen, der Weg ist gut ausgeschildert und ein verfahren fast unmöglich. In Gömar, am Unstrutwehr mit Fischtreppe, legten wir eine kurze Pause ein.



Nach der wohlverdienten ersten Pause ging es weiter auf dem Radweg neben der Bollstedter Landstraße



bis zum Abzweig hinter der Notter. Hier weiter nach Norden, nach Süden geht der Unstrutradweg weiter. Die Ortschaften Grabe und Körner wurden passiert und nach 40 km erreichten wir Schlotheim. Der Ort wurde schnell durchfahren, bis wir bei km 43,2, südlich Mehrstedt  den Radler Rastplatz mit intakter Toilette plus Spülung erreichten, hier eine kurze besichtigungspause.







Wir folgten den Radweg weiter bis Ebeleben. Hier gab es einen Kulturhalt. Auf dem Programm stand Schloß und Barockgarten Ebeleben.
_(Die Parkanlage am ehemaligen Schloss Ebeleben zählt zu den bedeutendsten Barockparkanlagen in Thüringen und stellt in Deutschland in vieler Hinsicht eine Besonderheit dar. Sie entstand im 17. und 18. Jahrhundert durch das Fürstenhaus Schwarzburg-Sondershausen. Entgegen dem Idealschema einer barocken Parkanlage ist hier die Hauptachse nicht zum Schloss gerichtet, sondern die Schlossanlage ist über eine fast rechtwinklig verlaufende Nebenachse mit ihr verbunden. Quelle: http://ebeleben-stadt.de/sehenswertes/schlosspark.html)_











Nach der Besichtigung des Parkes mit seiner Wasserkaskade und ihren Fruchtbarkeitsgöttinen, sowie den Jagdbrunnen ging es wieder zum Radweg. Bei km 63 erreichten wir die Zufahrt zum Possen.







_(Noch einen Schluck aus der Flasche und ab gings)_
Ab hier ging es doch ziemlich Steil (so ungefähr 11%) nach oben. Nun ja wir hatten ja alle noch genügend saft auf dem Akku so dass die Steigung keine Problem darstelle, ich aktivierte meinen eMTB-Modus und zog mit 21km/h den Stieg hoch. Oben angekommen führte uns der Weg durch eine sehr schöne Kastanienallee



bis zum Restaurant am Possen, bei km 65,5. Hier dann endlich der ersehnte Kuchen mit Kaffee, den wir uns redlich verdient hatten.



Nach der Stärkung geradeaus weiter nach Norden bis zum Rondell. _(Das Rondell von Sondershausen ist ein 1910 errichtetes Halbrondell mit 1929 eingeweihtem Weltkriegs-Ehrenmal auf dem Höhenzug Hainleite im thüringischen Kyffhäuserkreis. Auf 390 m ü. NN gelegen dient es als Aussichtspunkt unter anderem hinab auf die Sondershausener Kernstadt und zum Harz. Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rondell_Sondershausen )
_Wir hatten Glück mit dem Wetter und genossen die sehr schöne Aussicht.



Jetzt ging es in einem Bogen, auf einer Schotterstrecke, von Ost nach West den Possen runter, vorbei am alten jüdischen Friedhof und den Rapunzelturm bis zum Gesundheitsamt des Kyffhäuserkreises. Dann weiter nach Norden bis zum Erlebnisbergwerk Glückauf Sondershausen, hier bogen wir nach Norden ab und hatten nach 200 Metern und 75,4 km unsere Unterkunft unterhalb des staatlichen Berufsschulzentrum erreicht. Jetzt schnell unter die Dusche, dann Taxi bestellt und nach Eintreffen des Taxis in die Stadt zum Abendessen.
 Auch am zweiten Tag wurden wir mit Sonne gesegnet, haben schöne Landschaften gesehen und wieder keine Panne. gehabt, also ein rundum gelungener Tag 
Strecke hier: https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=lhsalgrwmgqksaqw&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Mai 2018)

@Udo1, ihr seid in Creuzburg bei km 15.5 über die Werra gefahren und dann am linken Ufern bis km 19.0 weiter. Ist jetzt der Werra-Radweg dort ausgeschildert? Ich kenne den Werra-Radweg in diesem Abschnitt noch auf der rechten Werraseite. Das ist m.M.n. landschaftlich schöner.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Mai 2018)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @Udo1, ihr seid in Creuzburg bei km 15.5 über die Werra gefahren und dann am linken Ufern bis km 19.0 weiter. Ist jetzt der Werra-Radweg dort ausgeschildert?.....


Ja er ist ausgeschildert und fährt sich sehr gut. Wobei rechts geht es natürlich auch lang.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Mai 2018)

*Hallo,
hier der Bericht  zum Tag 3 unsere drei Länder Tour. *
Die Betten waren gewöhnungsbedürftig. So waren wir auch am dritten Tag wieder beizeiten munter. Also packten wir unsere Taschen und begaben uns wie die Packesel zum Fahrradraum. Als ich meine Taschen einhängen wollte merkte ich, dass ich vorne einen Plattfuß habe. Also Vorderrad raus und noch vor Frühstücksbeginn den Schlauch gewechselt. Pünktlich um 08:00 Uhr saß ich dann auch am Tische und ließ mir mein Frühstück schmecken. Da wir alle schon unsere Räder vorbereitet hatten, konnten wir auch Punkt 09:00 Uhr zur dritten Etappe starten. Von der Unterkunft ging es erstmal ostwärts




bis zum Kreisel an der Hammatalstraße, dann weiter auf der Hammatalstraße nach Norden. Bei km 3 passierten wir den Hammateich



und fuhren ab jetzt stetig bergauf durch den Stadtforst Sondershausen.



So bei km 7,8 hatten wir den Aufstieg hinter uns gebracht und ab hier ging es wieder sacht bergab.







Wir erreichten bei km 9 das Goldborntal und fuhren auf den dortigen Forstweg bis zum Ausgang aus dem Tal bei dem westlichen Ortseingang von Heringen. In Heringen machten wir noch einen Abstecher zum Schloss Heringen,



bevor wir uns weiter zum nächsten Einkaufmarkt machten. Die Verpflegung wurde hier aufgefüllt, wir wussten ja nicht wie es mit den Gaststätten auf der Strecke bestellt ist. Weiter ging es ostwärts bis zur Aumühle an der Helme bei km 28,4.







Hier überquerten wir die Helme und fuhren auf dem Helmeradweg am linken Ufer weiter. Man merkte das wir noch in Thüringen waren, der Radweg war asphaltiert.



So ging es dann bis zur Landesgrenze zu Sachsen Anhalt.



Ab hier Asphalt zu Ende und auf Sachsen Anhalter Seite dann auf naturbelassenen weg weiter an der Helme entlang bis zur Staumauer des Kelbraer Stausees.







Am östlichen Ende des Bauwerks besuchten wir noch den Vogelturm und fuhren danach weiter bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Kelbra. Hier stießen wir auf den Radweg der auf der ehemaligen Kleinbahntrasse nach Osten führt.



Bei km 34,5 bogen wir nach Süden ab und erreichten Tilleda. Im Kirschkaffee dann Mittagspause bei Erbsensuppe mit BoWu und einem drei Gängemenü (BoWu, Brötchen, Senf).


 


Nach dem opulenten Mittagsmahl ging es weiter auf den Radweg bis Hachpfüffel. Ab hier mussten wir auf der L220 bis Riethnordhausen weiter fahren. Im Ort dann genau nach Norden weiter auf der L221 bis zum Abzweig Helmeradweg bei Martinsrieth. Auf dem Helmeradweg sind wir dann weiter nach Osten, wo wir uns wie auf einer Bundestraße fühlten, PKW über PKW die uns entgegen kamen oder überholten.



Bei km 39,2 erreichten wir die L230 und folgten deren Verlauf nach Norden,



dabei überquerten wir die BAB 38 und bogen hinter der Autobahnbrücke zum Abzweig Karl-Liebknecht-Straße und folgten deren Verlauf bis zum Schützenplatz und von dort in die Altstadt durch die Katharinenstraße



und dann auf der Neuhäuserstraße bis zu deren Ende, hier dann Ende der dritten Etappe. Jetzt wurde der Hotelier rausgeklingelt und anschließend die Zimmer bezogen.
Anhang anzeigen 730086
Nach dem duschen ein kleiner Spaziergang zum Kornmarkt auf einen Eiskaffee bzw. Eis. Im Bierstübel ließen wir den Tag bei Spargelgerichten, Leber, selbstgemachter Sülze und Bauernfrühstück ausklingen.


 
Auch an diesem Tag meinte es der Wettergott wieder gut mit uns, Sonne pur und nur ein wenig Gegenwind, also ideale Fahrbedingungen.
Strecke hier: https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=ynfdtezevoncnshh&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2018)

*Hallo,
hier der Bericht  zum Tag 4 unsere drei Länder Tour. *
Der Morgen begann recht zeitig für uns und die Sonne schien auch schon wieder in unser Fenster. Es war der letzte Tag der Tour und unser Frühstück hatte ich für 07:00 Uhr bestellt. Die Räder waren alle schon beladen, als wir zum Frühstück Platz nahmen.


 
Da wir zum Kaffeetrinken zu Hause bei unseren Frauen sein wollten, starteten wir um 07:40 Uhr. Wie immer hatten wir zu Beginn wieder mal einen Anstieg. Es ging den Kirchberg hoch, dann weiter vorbei an der St. Ulrich Kirche und auf der Riestedter Straße weiter zur Riestedter Straße.


 



 
Linker Hand von uns das Europarosarium, am Ende der Straße überquerten wir die B86 und fuhren auf der Beyernaumburger Straße bis zum Ortseingang von Othal. 


 
Hier verpasste ich den Abzweig auf einen Feldweg, aber meine Mitfahrer bemerkten es auf ihren Navis und ließen es mich lautstark wissen. Wenige Meter retour und dann auf den Wirtschaftsweg weiter bis Einzingen. 


 
Nach 7,5 gefahrenen Kilometern hatten wir den Dorfteich mit dem Nagelstein und somit den Mittelpunkt der Welt erreicht.


 
Hier ein kurzer geschichtlicher Halt, bevor wir uns wieder nach SO hin aus dem Dorf entfernten. Bei km 11 passierten wir die Halde des Bernhard Koenen Schacht II und unterquerten nach 11,8 km die BAB 38. 


 
Wir durchquerten dann Wolferstedt und gelangten nach 16,5 km in der Ortsmitte von Winkel an. 


 



 
_(Blick von Winkel nach Norden in Richtung BAB 38)_
Von hier war der nördliche teil des Ziegelrodaer Forst nicht mehr weit. Im Forst bei km 18,9 bogen wir scharf nach Osten ab und rollten über eine schöne Pflasterstraße bis nach Gatterstädt. 


 
Auf dem Gatterstädter Weg verließen wir den Ort nach SO in Richtung Querfurt. 


 
Das erste was wir von Querfurt erblickten war die alt ehrwürdige Burg. In Querfurt fuhren wir an der Querne entlang nach Osten, wo wir bei 29,2 unter einer schattigen Eiche Mittagspause hielten. 


 



 
Anschließend ging es genau nach Süden, vorbei an der Hopfenanlage bis zum Drei Städte Radweg (Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben). 


 
Diesen Radweg folgten wir in Richtung Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf, durchquerten diesen Ort, vorbei an der Göhrendorfer Kirche zum östlichen Ortsausgang. Jetzt begann für die Fahrer mit den Tourenrädern und 55 mm Federgabel eine starke Armbelastung, 3 km Pflasterstrecke. Danach aber wieder Asphalt. Wir fuhren an Spargelfeldern vorbei bis zur Langeneichstädter Warte mit dem Grab der Dolmengöttin, hier wieder ein geschichtlicher Informationshalt. 


 



 


 
Die Warte ist ein mittelalterlicher Wartturm und wurde im 14./15. Jahrhundert errichtet. Nach dem gemeinsamen Abschlussfoto fuhren wir weiter, vorbei an der Bockwindmühle bis zum Bahnhof. 


 
Am Bahnhof trennten sich unsere gemeinsamen Wege, ich fuhr weiter in Richtung Klobikauer Halde und Heerstraße zurück nach Merseburg und die Weißenfelser fuhren weiter zur Marina Mücheln und von dort über Schkortau und Roßbach zurück nach Weißenfels. Alle konnten pünktlich mit ihren Frauen die Kaffeetafel genießen. 
Auf den letzten 20 km von Langeneichstädt bis Merseburg blies der Wind heftig von vorn, aber Dank der elektrischen Unterstützung ging es trotzdem zügig voran.
Ja es waren 4 schöne Tage durch drei Länder und schöner Natur gewesen. Trotz Wetterwarnungen hatten wir auf der gesamten Tour Glück gehabt, kein Regen, aber dafür Sonne pur. Nun ja wenn ich der Guide bin, dann gibt es eigentlich nur schönes Radlerwetter. Bis auf den Platten beim Guide hatten wir keine Pannen gehabt und der Puls lag in den Regionen die für unser Alter passend waren.
Alle Mitfahrer folgten den Guide ohne zu murren, es hat also rundum alles gepasst.
Strecke hier: https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=pnugqgjasvrcwdnf&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
am Pfingstmontag um 12:30 Uhr Start am Airpark Parkplatz Merseburg zu einer Rundtour Alte Göhle- Neue Göhle -Luftschiff- Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
heute unternahm ich mit leffith eine kleine Nachmittagstour zum Geiseltalhöhenweg.
Los ging es vom Airpark zur Heerstraße und dann über Blösien zum Strand Geiseltalsee in Frankleben. Es waren Menschenmassen unterwegs.


 



 
Wir mussten höllisch aufpassen, dass uns kein entgegenkommender Radfahrer rammte, war manchmal schon grenzwertig wie gefahren wurde. An der Seebrücke in Braunsbedra Neumark ein kurzer Beobachtungshalt.


 



 



 
Danach weiter und immer bremsbereit bis nach Krumpa auf dem Geiseltalrundweg. Ab Krumpa hatte ich die Nase voll und wich auf dem oberen Radweg aus, hier hatten wir den Weg für uns allein.


 
Oberhalb der Marina Mücheln 


 
sind wir durch den Fußgängertunnel und fuhren durch den Ort, vorbei am Rathaus bis zur St. Michelner Straße. Hier beginnt der Einstieg zum Geiseltalhöhenweg. 
Den folgten wir bis zum Kriegerdenkmal.


 



 



 
Vom Höhenweg ging es direkt zur Geiselquelle mit dem Sagenstein.


 
Über St. Micheln ging es hügelhoch und hügelab zum Landschaftspark St. Ulrich. Oberhalb des Barockgartens dann eine etwas längere Pause.


 
_(Das sanierte Teehaus, noch nicht ganz fertig, oberhalb des Barockgartens)_


 



 
Danach zur Gutsmühle, hier war ja heute der Mühlentag und hier gab es Kaffee und selbstgebackenen leckeren Kuchen.
nach der Besichtigung weiter an der Geisel entlang bis zum oberen Rundweg und auf diesen bis Stöbnitz weiter. Ein wenig die Halde hoch und schon waren wir am Aussichtsturm Stöbnitz angelangt.


 



 
Auf dem Rundweg am Geiseltalsee fuhren wir weiter bis zum Abzweig Wasserwerk Wünsch. Nach dem Wasserwerk stießen wir bei Oberklobikau auf dem Lauchagrund/Schwarzeicheradweg und folgten diesen weiter bis nach Merseburg zurück.


 



 
Es war wieder eine schöne Nachmittagstour mit vielen Fußgängern, von denen manche dachten der Weg gehört ihnen allein und Radlern die manchmal sehr grenzwertig überholten.
Der Anteil der Pedelecs überwog heute auf unserer Tour.
Der Wind von vorn war heute teilweise schon sehr heftig gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust in Merseburg und Umgebung zu einer kühlen Vormittagsrunde Morgen?


----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Lust in Merseburg und Umgebung zu einer kühlen Vormittagsrunde Morgen?


So der erste hat sich schon gemeldet. Treffpunkt 08:45 Uhr Eisenbahn-Saalebrücke Schkopau.
Ziel Domholzschänke, Ende spätestens 12:00 Uhr in Merseburg, bevor es warm wird.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2018)

Heute Vormittag unternahm ich mit Harti eine kleine schnelle Tour zur Domholzschänke und zurück. Die Sonne schien schon sehr stark, als ich aus dem Fenster schaute, also Sonnencreme mit Lichtschutzfaktor 50 aufgetragen, dann zum Treffpunkt. Harti war pünktlich 08:30 Uhr zur Stelle , so konnte es gleich auf dem Saaleradweg zur Saalebrücke losgehen. Vorbei am Bootshaus mit Floß gelangten


 



 



 
wir an der Brücke an. Auf der Brücke schon ordentlich Gegenverkehr, aber es ging gerade so mit dem aneinander vorbeikommen. 
Hinter der Brücke in Richtung Kollenbey schauten uns die dort widerkäuenden Rinder verschlafen an.


 
Weiter ging es auf dem Damm der Steinlache und Weißen Elster Richtung Elsterradweg bei Lochau. Hinter Kollenbey war das Wasser schon bedrohlich an den Dammfuß gekommen 


 
und im seichten Wasser schwammen etliche Karpfen von ca. 5-7 kg, die wenn sie nicht mit dem abfließenden Hochwasser mit schwimmen wohl bald auf dem Land liegen werden.


 
_(Hier sieht man noch ein Exemplar)_
Auf dem Radweg ging es dann weiter bis zur Autobahnbrücke der BAB 9, 


 



 



 
dann weiter auf der Brandlinie, Maßlauer Linie und Gundorfer Linie bis zur Brücke über die Neue Luppe westlich Schlohbachshof. 
Ab hier dann vorbei an der Domholzschänke zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg über Kleinliebenau, Horburg-Maßlau, Döllnitz bis Zweimen zum neu angelegten Seerosenteich. 


 



 
Den Ort Zweimen verließen wir dann wieder auf dem Pilgerweg, der uns bis Merseburg zurück brachte.


 



 
Es war eine schöne angenehme Tour, bei bedecktem Himmel und noch angenehmen moderaten Temperaturen gewesen.
Ich hoffe doch dass der Bericht den Bestimmungen der DSGVO entspricht, von den unkenntlich gemachten Individuen liegt mir im Augenblick noch keine schriftliche Einverständniserklärung vor.


----------



## hallunke (27. Mai 2018)

alle Achtung, wie vorbildlich Du doch die neue Datenschutzverordnung beachtest (vielleicht hätte der Karpfen auch noch einen Balken vor den Augen gewollt...)!
Ich glaube mal, mit dem ganzen Zeug, was da anrollt, werden Berichte wie Deine hier definitiv schwieriger (bis letztlich unmöglich - bei vielen "unbelebten" Bildmotiven könnte auch noch das Urheberrecht an "Kunstwerken", Architektur usw. usf. hinzu kommen). Ich frage mich auch schon selber, ob ich jetzt meine ganzen Beiträge hier oder z.B. auch bei komoot löschen muss... Nur Landschaften zu fotografieren kann es ja dann auch nicht sein. Und mit Balken versehene Menschen sehen schnell nach Kriminalberichterstattung aus - ob das gewollt sein kann? Und wo will man die ganzen Einverständniserklärungen archivieren, da braucht man gleich wieder ein neues Regal und neue Ordner...

Aber Ernst beiseite, trotz all den hinderlichen Gedanken habt Ihr eine schöne Sonntagsvormittagstour unternommen - große Klasse!!!
Ich hatte gestern Abend Deine Ankündigung gelesen, doch da hatten wir uns schon für´s Anbaden heute Vormittag entschlossen.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch eine Fischbrötchentour zum Fischer am Kerner See.
Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr Airpark Merseburg Kreisverkehr.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte sollte er zur Startzeit am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch eine Fischbrötchentour zum Fischer am Kerner See.
> …………….


Wegen zu erwartenden hohen Temperaturen. Änderung der Tour.
Morgendliche Runde um die Seen bei Wallendorf. Treffpunkt ca. 08:45 Uhr an der Eisenbahnsaalebrücke bei Schkopau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
um 08:30 Uhr holte ich Harti zu einer kleinen kühlen Vormittagsrunde um den Wallendorfer See und Raßnitzer See ab.
ich überlegte schon, ob ich überhaupt zum Treffpunkt Saalebrücke Schkopau fahren sollte, weil wahrscheinlich keiner weiter am Treffpunkt sein wird. Aber wir entschlossen uns doch über Schkopau am Saaleradweg zu fahren und siehe da am nördlichen Brückenende stand hallunke und erwartete uns.


 
Am kurzen Halt überreichte er mir noch schnell die schriftliche Einverständniserklärung entsprechend der DSGVO dass ich sein Bild veröffentlichen könne.


 
Gemeinsam fuhren wir auf dem Damm der Steinlache, beobachtet von etlichen Störchen, weiter bis Burgliebenau.


 



 
Ab Burgliebenau ging es zum Nordufer des Wallendorfer See, mit kurzer Klettereinlage weiter bis zum Hirschberg. 


 



 



 
Hier hatten wir heute einen schönen klaren Blick über den Wallendorfer See, der ab diesem Jahr offiziell als Badesee genehmigt ist. Es gibt hier jetzt zwei genehmigte Badestellen, den in Burgliebenau und am Wallendorf Strand.
Vom Hirschberg ging es weiter zum Nordufer mit Badestelle am Raßnitzer See. Hier verabschiedete sich dann hallunke von uns.


 
Mit Harti umrundete ich den Raßnitzer See bis zum Südufer des Wallendorfer Sees.


 



 



 
Auf Höhe von Luppenau wollten wir uns noch den keltischen Baumkreis ansehen, fanden ihn aber nicht, trotz Hinweisschild,


 
Wir fuhren dann weiter zum Westufer und am Westufer weiter bis Burgliebenau, wo wir dann den Rückweg über Kollenbey antraten.


 
_(Strohballenhaus am Imbiss & Caffè Korowka in Kollenbey)_


 
Ist aber nur von Freitag bis Sonntag geöffnet.
Nach 42 km war dann unsere kleine Vormittagstour beendet.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
hier ein kleiner Geburtstagsgruß für Harti zum *80* zigsten.​


----------



## hallunke (2. Juni 2018)

also das ist ja...

...am Mittwoch ist er noch mit uns um die Seen geradelt wie ein Junger - und nun soll er plötzlich 80 sein.
Da schließe ich mich den Wünschen an. Alles Gute, viel Gesundheit weiterhin und immer wieder mal ein paar gemeinsame Touren wünscht

Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag ein kleine Tour um Halle Ost und Nord und vom Bahnhof Halle mit dem Zug zurück, hatte nicht genügend Zeit gehabt.
Start war um 08:52 Uhr vom Bahnhofsvorplatz in Halle. Danach sogleich auf der Dehlitzscher Straße nach Osten. Auf der Freiimpfelder Straße nach Norden, um noch schnell 2 Dosen zu suchen, die auch gefunden wurden. Auf der Otto-Stomps-Straße weiter nach Norden. Weiter auf dem Birkhahnweg nach Norden, dann die Eisenbahnstrecke unterquert und auf Höhe der Zugwaschanlage 


 
wieder weiter nach Norden. Die B100 wurde überquert 


 
und so gelangte ich nach wenigen 100 Metern in das Waldgebiet am Goldberg. 


 



 
Hier befand sich ein Außenlager vom KZ-Buchenwald. Dann weiter durch den dortigen Wald auf Trails bis vor nach Mötzlich. den Ort verließ ich auf der Zöberitzer Straße nach Osten hin. Am Ortseingang Zöberitz bog ich nach Norden ab und folgte den Weg parallel zur BAB14 nach NW. 


 
Die nächste Brücke über die BAB 14 brachte mich nach Untermaschwitz, an der Kirche ein kurzer Halt 


 
und dann weiter zum Brunnenhaus neben der BAB14 östlich Tornau. 



 
_(Unterwegs fand ich noch ein Thermometer an einem Baum versteckt, somit wusste ich gleich noch wie warm es war)_


 
_(Das kleine Rehkitz wollte mir folgen, bis die Mutter es mit lautem Ton zur Rückkehr aufforderte)_
Nach der Besichtigung wieder retour und über Tornau nach Halle zum Opernhaus. 


 
Von hier dann weiter zum Bahnhof Halle. Ich war kurz vor der Abfahrt des ABELIO nach Erfurt am Zug, war auch schon im Zug und musste dann, mit weiteren Radlern wieder aussteigen, kein Platz mehr für die Räder vorhanden. Nun mir machte es nichts aus, da der nächste Zug nach WSF 13 Minuten später abfuhr, aber den ca. 15 Radlern mit ihrem Gepäck die nicht mit dem Zug mitgenommen wurden war das schon ein wenig ärgerlich, sie verpassten damit ihre Anschlusszüge.


 
Und morgen geht es ab 10:14 Uhr von Großheringen in einem Bogen nach Leißling zurück. Start um 09:20 Uhr mit Hopperticket bis Bad Kösen. Dort auf dem nachfolgenden Zug warten und weiter bis Großheringen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
heute unternahm ich mit Reinhard1 und Peter eine kleine knackige Tour von Großheringen nach Leißling.
Die Anreise erfolgte mit Hopperticket, meine beiden Mitfahrer stiegen in Leißling dazu. 


 
In Bad Kösen stiegen wir in den Zug nach Erfurt um. Eintreffen in Großheringen Bahnhof pünktlich um 10:14 Uhr. Der Bahnhof ist Radler tauglich, kein Fahrstuhl, dafür aber eine schöne Treppe. Vom Bahnhofsvorplatz ging es dann Richtung Saale, die wir auf der L203 überquerten. Hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke bog ich nach Süden auf einen Wiesenweg ab und folgte diesen entlang dem östlichen Saaleufer nach Süden.


 



 



 



 
Es ging über schöne saftige Wiesen, die Teilweise noch nicht gemäht waren, vorbei am Weinberg Kaatschen und weiter auf einen Trail entlang des Saaleufers, 


 



 



 
Lenkerbreite und rechts Steilufer zur Saale hin. Hier musste ich mich mit der Stromzufuhr ein wenig beherrschen, es könnte sonst leicht ein Abflug in die Saale gewesen sein. Aber auch dieser sehr schöne Abschnitt war dann mal zu Ende, bei km 4 südlich des Schlingeltals. Der Weg wurde breiter und bei km 4,5 bog ich nach Norden ab. Es ging ordentlich bergauf bis Schieben. 


 



 
Peter und mir machte der Anstieg eigentlich nichts aus, wir hatten sogar Spaß, aber für Reinhard1 war es schon heftig, er war heute ohne elektr. Unterstützung unterwegs. Ich kann nur sagen Respekt wie er mit uns mitgehalten hat. Aber in Schieben war der Anstieg noch nicht zu Ende, dafür hatten wir aber einen super schönen Blick in das Saaletal. 


 



 
Jetzt noch einen letzten knackigen Anstieg bis nach Tultewitz, dann raus aus dem Ort in östlicher Richtung, vorbei an der Tultewitzer Mühle, bis wir bei km 7 den Scheitelpunkt erreicht hatten. 


 



 
Ab hier dann vorbei am Wasserturm Crölpa, aber jetzt auf der Höhe, weiter bis wir bei km 8,5 die Dorfstraße nach Leislau erreichten. Auf der Dorfstraße nach Süden bis nach Leislau und im Ort bei km 10 vorbei am Dorfteich nach NO bis Prießnitz. 


 
Hier bog ich ab auf die Obergasse, vorbei an zum Verweilen einladenden Stühlen 


 
zur Untergasse, wo wir am Ende auf den Mühlenwanderweg stießen. Bei km 13,8 standen wir auf einer gemähten Wiese, das Gras sollte noch zu Heu werden. Hier zwei Kampfkurven gedreht, bis ich den Weg wieder fand. 


 



 
Auf dem Mühlenwanderweg weiter talwärts durch das Kugelbachtal bis zum Talausgang bei Neidschütz. Den Ort verließen wir auf der Boblaer Straße. Bei km 16,5 im Ort Boblas trafen wir wieder auf den Mühlenwanderweg und folgten ihn bis zur Untermühle (Kühnsche Mühle) bei Wetterscheidt. 


 



 
Hier ein kurzer Besichtigungshalt des alten Mühlrades und dann weiter auf der Straße bis Punkewitz und Mertendorf. Der Einstieg zum Radweg bei Wetterscheidt war leider wegen Brückenarbeiten gesperrt. In Mertendorf bei km 20,4 bogen wir wieder auf den Mühlenwanderweg ab, der uns über Wethau durch das Kroppental bis zur Neuen Welt führte. Ab hier ging es dann auf dem Saaleradweg zurück bis nach Leißling. Am Bahnhof dann Tourende. Nach rund 31,5 gefahrenen Kilometern und 295 HM mit trailhaltigen Abschnitten hatten wir immer noch einen Durchschnitt von 17 km/h. 
Ich stieg dann in den Zug und fuhr zurück nach Merseburg. Das Wetter hat wieder gepasst, bei mir verabschiedete sich bei km 8 eine Speiche aus dem Hinterrad, aber ansonsten war es eine schöne Tour mit einigen für mich unbekannten Abschnitten.
Strecke hier:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=vyxjvwovbjzmahjl&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
Harti hatte für heute Vormittag zu einer kleinen Geburtstagsrunde mit anschließenden gemeinsamen Mittagessen eingeladen.
Ich holte ihn um 10:00 Uhr ab, gemeinsam fuhren wir zum Saaleradweg und folgten diesen Richtung Schkopau.



An der Quelle unterhalb des Stadtparkes am Saaleradweg gelegen machten wir einen kurzen Halt. Diese Einfassung der Quelle ist dem Kommerzienrat Hugo Eichhohr gewidmet, er war der Stifter des Merseburger Stadtparkes.



Hier bekam Harti dann einen Anruf von Erich, der dritte im Bunde. Er musste leider wegen Erkrankung kurzfristig absagen.
Auf diesem Wege Gute Besserung.



Weiter ging es über die Eisenbahnbrücke Schkopau zum Ortseingang Kollenbey. Hier fuhr ich Richtung Norden, bis hinter die Brücke an der Steinlache und folgte der Steinlache am Nordufer weiter nach Westen.











An der B91 angekommen wandten wir uns nach Süden, fuhren an der im Bau befindlichen neuen Saalebrücke vorbei bis zum Haupteingang von DOW.



Ab hier folgte ich den Radweg weiter, bis zum Abzweig altes Bunabad. Dort verließen wir den Radweg und fuhren am alten Bunabad vorbei bis zum Bahnübergang Fischweg. (Vom alten Bunabad, ein Schwimmbad mit Traglufthalle ist nichts mehr zu sehen). Vom Bahnübergang fuhr dann das Geburtstagsking weiter bis Knapendorf, wo er das gemeinsame Mittagessen vorgesehen hatte.



In alten Erinnerungen schwelgend wurde die dann Ente verputzt.
Zum krönenden Abschluss wurde dann noch ein Eisbecher verputzt,bevor wir uns wieder auf den Heimweg machten.


 
Danke Harti, es war ein schöner Vormittag mit dir und ja die nächste gemeinsame Tour gibt es aber erst wieder ab dem 18.06.
Ich habe wieder mal Appetit auf eine (oder auch zwei) echte Thüringer Bratwürste. Also eine Tour von Merseburg ins thüringische nach Heldrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotom (6. Juni 2018)

Alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
am Sonnabend kleine Tour von Röblingen a. See über Seeburg-Ägypten-Müllerdorf-Händelweinberg- Mokka Milch eisbar- Merseburg.
Start: Bahnhof Röblingen a. See um 09:20 Uhr, ca. 55 km


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Juni 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Sonnabend kleine Tour von Röblingen a. See über Seeburg-Ägypten-Müllerdorf-Händelweinberg- Mokka Milch eisbar- Merseburg.
> Start: Bahnhof Röblingen a. See um 09:20 Uhr, ca. 55 km


Könntest du bitte deine Tour in Richtung Elbingerode und Drei Annen  verlegen? Wegen der Schönwettergarantie ...


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2018)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte deine Tour in Richtung Elbingerode und Drei Annen  verlegen? Wegen der Schönwettergarantie ...


Geht leider nicht, brauche das Wetter hier. Euch eine schöne Tour durch den Harz.


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Juni 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht, brauche das Wetter hier. Euch eine schöne Tour durch den Harz.


Schade. Vermutlich reicht dein schönes Wetter aber bis in den Oberharz. 
Euch auch eine schöne Tour!


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
werde morgen mit Harti von Rosengarten DB nach Wansleben a. See fahren und eine kleine Aufklärungsrunde über Kernersee-Weinlage Kreisberg mit der schönsten Weitsicht 2016- Höhnstedt- Totenhaus Schochwitz- Müllerdorf- Händelweinberg- langenbogen- Teutschental- Merseburg machen.
Start mit DB ab Halle Rosengarten 08:39 Uhr
Start Bahnhof Wansleben a. See um 08:59 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
den heutigen Vormittag und auch den Nachmittag wollte ich mit Harti eine Runde um Höhnstedt unternehmen, so war der Plan.
Wir trafen uns um 07:50 Uhr am Parkplatz Gerichtsrain in Merseburg und fuhren dann auf dem Radweg, entlang der B91, bis zum DB- Bahnhof Rosengarten/ Halle. Wir bestaunten den Baufortschritt an der Saalebrücke, beide Bögen sind schon zusammengesetzt. 


 
Ab Rosengarten ging es mit dem Zug bis Wansleben a. See. 


 
Beim Aussteigen sahen wir schon den nassen Belag auf dem Bahnsteig. Es fing langsam an zu tröpfeln. Ein Blick nach Westen verhieß nichts Gutes, nach Norden hin war es noch angenehmer. Der Niederschlag war noch nicht so stark, dass wir die Regenjacken anziehen mussten. Also fuhren wir zügig gen Norden, vorbei am Ostufer des Kerner Sees


 



 
bis zum Abzweig Wanslebener Straße, die uns hoch in die Höhnstedter Weinberge führte. An der 150 Meter Höhenlinie bogen wir nach Westen ab und fuhren zur Weinstele Kreisberg 2016 und genossen von hier den Blick über die Weinberge. 


 



 



 
Danach wieder zurück zur Wanslebener Straße und auf dieser nach Höhnstedt, jetzt schon bei merklich mehr Wasser von oben. So entschloss ich mich die Strecke ein wenig abzuändern und fuhr weiter durch den Ort bis zur Langenbogener Straße im Osten von Höhnstedt, vorbei an der Obstproduktion Höhnstedt. Die Straße ging jetzt über zu einem Wirtschaftsweg der auf der Höhe ostwärts entlang führte, vorbei am Hexenstein mit schöner Fernsicht, trotz Regentropfen. 


 



 
Oberhalb der Hammerlöcher von Langenbogen ging es dann aber runter ins Tal. Am Ende trafen wir auf den Himmelsscheibenweg, den wir bis zum Rastplatz Händelweinberg folgten. Hier mussten wir leider unsere Regenjacken anziehen, der Regen wurde jetzt stärker.


 
Auf Grund des stärker werdenden Regens entschloss ich mich zurück nach Langenbogen zu fahren und von Dort weiter nach Süden über die B80 bis nach Teutschenthal Bahnhof. Ab hier dann weiter auf der L174 bis Teutschenthal. Den Ort verließen wir auf der Feldstraße, die uns bis zur L173 brachte. Ab hier dann wenige 100 Meter bis zum Abzweig der K2150 und auf dieser bis kurz vor der BAB143, jetzt aber ohne Regen, der hatte aufgehört. Ich bog ab nach Süden, vorbei an der Windkraftanlage, überquerte dann die BAB 143 und fuhr auf den Goetheradweg weiter bis Dehlitz a.B.. Von dort weiter nach Dörstewitz und den alten BUNA-Bahnhof zurück nach Merseburg. In Merseburg angekommen, waren wir wieder trocken. Es war eine schöne kleine Tour über 54 km mit ein wenig schlechtem Wetter, hat aber Spaß gemacht.
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
morgen werde ich mit Harti zu einem kleinen Rundkurs starten.
Strecke grob: Merseburg-Dölauer Heide-Salmünde- Müllerdorf- Höhnstedt- Fischer am Kerner See- Teutschental- Merseburg.
Start: 08:00 Uhr Parkplatz Netto an der B91 Gerichtsrain, gegenüber vom Hubschrauber.
Länge der Strecke: ca. 73 km.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch war Harti und ich mit Reinhard1 und Jürgen auf Tour.
Reinhard1 war der Tourguide und reiste mit Jürgen von WSF zum Startpunkt Makranstädt Bahnhof mit dem Zug an. Harti und ich machten uns um 07:45 Uhr von Merseburg auf den kürzesten Weg, teilweise auf dem Saaleradweg, bis nach Bad Dürrenberg Bahnhof auf dem Weg. Der Zug traf um 08:44 Uhr ein, beide Weißenfelser befanden sich im Zug. Ab Bahnhof Makranstädt 



 
übernahm dann Reinhard1 die Führung zum Kulkwitzer See. 


 



 
Am Handicapstrand, Südufer, wurde ein kleiner Halt eingelegt, wo wir uns die Anlage genau betrachteten. 


 



 



 
Aber auch hier, wie an vielen anderen Abschnitten am See, hat man seinen Müll einfach liegen lassen, es wird ja schon jemanden geben, der diese Hinterlassenschaften entfernen wird.
Wieder die Serpentinenstrecke hoch und weiter am Ufer entlang nach Osten. Die Fahrt ging auf einen schmalen Wanderweg am Ufer 


 



 
entlang bis zum Kiosk am SO-Ufer. Ab hier übernahm ich dann die Führung, nicht ohne Hintergedanken als Geocacher. Es ging nach Süden zum Radweg Lützen- Kulkwitzer See, wo ich beim Storchennest einen Halt einlegte. 


 
Danach weiter nach Süden über Schkeitbar, Grossschkorlopp bis zum Lützower Denkmal in Kleinschkorlopp 


 



 
und ab hier dann weiter nach Kitzen zum Körner Denkmal. 


 
Auf der S75 ging es weiter nach Kleingörschen und Rahna. 


 



 
Von hier dann weiter bis Starsiedel. Ab Starsiedel dann auf der L189 nach Norden bis zur Eisdiele in Lützen am Schloss. 


 
Hier gab es dann lecker Eis und hier wurde die Tour auch beendet. Nach der Verabschiedung fuhren Harti und ich Richtung Westen, südlich des Floßgraben, weiter bis Schweeswitz. Hier bog ich nach Norden ab und fuhr über Ellerbach bis zur Brücke über die BAB9 weiter. Von dort dann weiter nach Tollwitz und auf den Radweg an der L187 bis nach Bad Dürrenberg, vorbei am Gradierwerk, weiter. Hier trafen wir wieder auf den Saaleradweg und folgten diesen dann bis Merseburg zurück. Wir beide legten rund 65 km bei angenehmen Bikerwetter zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
gestern unternahm ich mit Harti eine kleine Rundkurstour. Ziel war der Fischer am Kerner See.
Treffpunkt war 08:00 Uhr, aber wie sagt man so schön "5 Minuten vor der Zeit ist des Bikers Pünktlichkeit".
Als ich am Treffpunkt am Hubschrauber an der B91 in Merseburg ankam, sah ich meinen Mitfahrer schon Runden auf dem Parkplatz drehen. Da sich kein weiterer Mitfahrer angemeldet hatte ging es auch los auf dem Radweg an der B91 bis zum Abzweig nach Korbetha. Von hier dann weiter auf der L171 und Radweg an der L171 bis Nordausgang von Holleben.







Gleich hinter dem Fahradladen „Zweirad Lampe“ kommt die Eisenbahnbrücke, dahinter bog ich nach Westen ab und folgte den Wirtschaftsweg neben der Gartenanlage berghoch bis zur L164. Diese wurde überquert und weiter ging es durch Zscherben bis zur B80. Auch hier über die Bundesstraße und dann weiter hoch zum Rand der Dölauer Heide, mit Ausblick über Halle Neustadt.



Auf dem Granauer Weg fuhren wir durch die Heide und gelangten zum südlichen Ortsrand von Lieskau. Den Ort durcheilten wir nach Norden hin zum nördlichen Ortsausgang. Auf der Salzmünder Straße gelangten wir zur L159, die wurde überquert. Nach 1 km rollten wir in Schiepzig ein und begaben uns zum südlichen Rand der neugebauten Wohnsiedlung. Im dortigen Park







wurde schnell noch ein Cache gesucht, bevor durch die Siedlung irrten und dann aber nach einigen Fehlversuchen einen Ausgang zur Gartenanlage nördlich der K2127 fanden. Entlang der Gartenanlage



ging es weiter in einem Bogen zum Saaleradweg und wieder retour zur K2127. Auf dieser dann weiter bis Salzmünde. An Abwasserzweckverband Salzatal bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden hin ab.







Hinter der Zufahrt nach Quillschina bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab und folgte diesen berghoch, oder vielleicht auch hügelhoch,



unter einer stillgelegten Eisenbahntrasse entlang bis nach Müllerdorf. Hier besuchte ich die Müllerdorfer Kiefer und den Brunnen,



bevor wir den Ort auf den Zappendorfer Höhenrundweg wieder verließen.











Es ging jetzt aber heftig hügelhoch bis zur Höhnstedter Straße. Auf dieser dann bis Höhnstedt weiter und ab Höhnstedt



_(Neben der Straße ein Feld mit sehr kleinen Maispflanzen, ja es fehlt das Wasser)_
auf der Wanslebener Straße nach Süden, aber mit einem Abstecher zur der Weinstele am Kreisberg 2016.



Danach aber weiter nach Süden runter zum Fischer am Kerner See, den ich pünktlich gegen 11:30 Uhr erreichte. An diesem und an allen weiteren Wochenenden wir ja ab 11:00 Uhr Fisch gebraten. So ließen auch wir uns den leckeren Zander gut schmecken,


 bis wir uns mit einem vollgeschlagenen Bauch 



wieder auf den Rückweg machten. Vom Fischer ging es nach Wansleben am See, Den Ort verließen wir auf der L171 am östlichen Ortseingang. Auf Höhe der Windräder bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SO hin ab.




Dieser führte uns nach Teutschental, weiter durch den Schlosspark bis zu den asphaltierten Wirtschaftswegen im Bereich der Gasthermen südlich Teutschental.




Die BAB 143 wurde dann westlich Dehlitz a.B. überquert, dort trafen wir auf den Goetheradweg und folgten ihn bis zur L163. Auf dieser Straße dann weiter bis Dörstewitz und weiter zwischen Hochhalde und Bunabahnhof bis Merseburg zurück.
Es war schon eine kleine etwas anstrengende Tour mit 72 km und 567 HM gewesen. Nach dem Duschen stellte ich fest, dass die Sonne ganz schön gebrannt hat, meine Unterarme hatten einen schönen Sonnenbrand bekommen. Trotzdem es hat Spaß gemacht, wir haben wieder viel neues gesehen und einige Verstecke konnten auch gefunden werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
gestern unternahm ich mit Harti eine kleine Cachertour, es ging zur Kabelske.
Start war um 08:30 Uhr Am Netto-Parkplatz an der B91 in Merseburg. Wir fuhren den Gerichtsrain runter zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen Weiter bis zur Neumarktbrücke. Nach überqueren der Brücke ging es am dem rechten Saaleufer bis zum Ende des Schleusenkanals, dann weiter über Meuschau nach Osten bis nach Luppenau. Ab hier dann zum Rundweg um den Wallendorfer See, weiter auf dem Wirtschaftsweg zw. Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See nach Norden. Über Raßnitz und Wessmar weiter nach Norden bis Gröbers, hier suchten wir das erste Versteck, dann weiter nach Norden und gleich hinter der Eisenbahnunterführung auf einen Wirtschaftsweg entlang der Eisenbahnlinie nach Osten zur zum Kabelske Überlauf.







Hier am Überlauf konnten wir an diesem Tage auch noch einen Fuchs und zwei Feldhasen (was ja schon eine kleine Seltenheit ist) beobachten.
Weiter ging es über Osmünde und den Salzfuhrweg bis Kleinkugel. In Kleinkugel konnten wir unser Wissen über die heimische Tierart wieder ein wenig erweitern.







Kleinkugel verließen wir am westlichen Ortseingang und fuhren weiter nach Zwintschöna. Hier trafen wir auf den Reideradweg unde folgten ihn bis Bruckdorf.







Ab Bruckdorf fuhren wir auf der Straße "Am Tagebau" weiter nach Süden bis zur L171. Jetzt an der L171 weiter nach Osten bis Lochau, hier über die Brück an der Weißen Elster zum Damm auf der Südseite. Wir machten noch einen kleinen Abstecher nach Burgliebenau zum Imker, holten ein paar Gläser Honig und fuhren durch das Wäldchen weiter nach Westen bis zum Damm der Steinlache.



Auf den Damm dann weiter nach Kollenbey und von dort nach Schkopau und Merseburg.
Es waren knappe 50 km, bei Sonne und leichten Wind.
Es war eine schöne kleine Vormittagsrunde mit vielen neuen Eindrücken.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
den heutigen Vormittag nutzten wir zu einer kleinen Runde mit Ziel Steinpyramide in Oechlitz.
Harti und ich fuhren um 08:45 Uhr von Merseburg aus auf dem Pilgerweg zum Treffpunkt Kirche Frankleben, hier trafen wir uns mit Reinhard1. Gemeinsam fuhren wir am Geiseltalseeufer auf dem Rundweg über Neumark bis nach Mücheln weiter.



Den Ort Mücheln durchquerten wir entlang der Querne und verließen den Ort dann auf der K2163 in Richtung Schnellroda. Ca. 200Meter hinter dem archäologischen Bodendenkmal auf der rechten Straßenseite bog ich nach Norden auf einen Feldweg ab







und folgte diesen geradeaus bis nach Oechlitz zur Steinpyramide am Grünlinger Hof. Warum Steinpyramide, weil die Steinpyramide ein Sinnbild für die Hortus Naturgärten sind. Dieser kann hier besichtigt werden. Den Ort verließen wir auf dem Wirtschaftsweg zum Staudamm im Osten.



nach wenigen 100 Metern waren wir an der Staumauer angekommen, hier soll das Wasser der Stöbnitz in einem Rückhaltebecken gestaut werden.











Wir fuhren weiter bis zur K2162



und folgten deren Verlauf bis Stöbnitz, hier gelangten wir wieder auf den Geiseltalrundweg und fuhren bis zur Marina Mücheln weiter, wo eine kleine Pause eingelegt wurde.



Nach der Pause folgten wir den Rundweg weiter bis zum Abzweig Pfännerhall, wo sich Reinhard1 von uns verabschiedete und seinen Weg nach WSF antrat.



Harti und ich folgten den Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg und hatten am Ende gute 52 km auf dem Tacho.
Auch heute wurden wieder neue unbekannte Wege und Bauwerke entdeckt.
Mal sehen was in der kommende Woche auf uns zu kommt an Kurztouren durch das südliche Sachsen-Anhalt/ Sachsen.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
gestern war ich mit Reinhard1 auf Tour, Ziel war der Cospudener See.
Unser Treffpunkt war das Rathaus in Lützen um 09:15 Uhr. Ich startete in Merseburg um 07:45 Uhr und fuhr gemütlich über Leuna und Daspig nach Bad Dürrenberg, 


 



 



 
ohne Einsatz vom Motor. Ab Lützen dann über Tollwitz bis nach Lützen zum Rathaus, das ich gegen 08:50 Uhr erreichte. Ich entschloss mich dann langsam zum westlichen Ortseingang zu pedallieren, um zu schauen ob Reinhard1 schon in Sichtweite ist. 


 



 
Und ja ich sah in mit Kette rechts von weitem auf mich zu fahren. So konnten wir schon um 09:00 Uhr gemeinsam zum See starten. Ab Lützen ging es dann weiter auf den Radweg Plagwitz- Pörsten weiter bis zum Storchennest in Seebenitz. 


 
Ungefähr 100 Meter hinter dem Nest bog ich vom Radweg nach Süden auf einen Wiesenweg ab, der zur Teichstraße führt. Auf der Teichstraße, die nach wenigen Metern in einen Wirtschaftsweg überging 


 
weiter nach NO bis zur S46. Ab hier in einem kleinen Bogen nach Rehbach, vorbei an der Sächsischen Honigschänke bis nach Knauthain. Hier ging es vorbei am dortigen Schloss und Schlossteich, über die Brücke der Weißen Elster, durch das Elsterhochflutbett 


 
bis zum Rundweg um den Cospudener See. Ab hier nach Norden, vorbei am FKK-Nordstrand bis zur Kelchsteinlinie. Auf dieser Straße ging es nach Norden bis zum Einstieg auf einen Pfad der uns zum Waldsee Lauer führte. 


 



 
Weiter am Westufer nach Süden bis zum Nordstrand. Hier nachte ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher zur Martin-Luther-Kirche in Markleeberg, dann zurück zum Nordstrand 


 
und auf dem Rundweg weiter am Ostufer, vorbei am Weißen Haus (Hier spielte der letzte Ehrlicher Tatort) und Hafen bis zum Südufer. 


 
Ab hier ging es dann hoch zum Aussichtspunkt Bistumshöhe, dort Pause ohne den Turm bis ganz nach oben zu erklimmen. 


 
Dann weiter nach Norden und am Nordufer des Elsterstausees nach Westen bis zum Elsterradweg. Auf dem Radweg nach Süden bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster am Mückenheimerweg. Über die Erikenbrücke 


 
nach Norden bis Hartmannsdorf. An der Azaleenstraße  bogen wir nach Westen ab und folgten der Straße bis zur S75. Auf den straßenbegleitenden Radweg der S75 dann weiter nach SW bis Knautnauendorf. Durch den Ort weiter nach Westen, dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg über die BAB 38 bis nach Schkeitbar, den Ort verließen wir auf er K7960 und gelangten dann bis Meuchen. 


 
Ab hier wieder auf den Radweg Plagwitz- Pörsten bis nach Lützen zum Eisbär. Hier gab es dann ein Abschlusseis, HUGO schmeckte lecker. Hier trennten sich dann auch wieder unsere Wege. Ich fuhr wieder zurück nach Merseburg, 


 
(sieht fast aus wie echt)
wo ich nach 88 km ankam und trotz Wettervorhersage nicht nass geworden bin. Es war wieder eine schöne Tour, wo ich auch wieder einen neuen Streckenabschnitt kennengelernt habe.
Strecke: https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=kogndhrohtidebfe&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
vor einigen Tagen hatte ich mit Harti eine Tour nach Oechlitz unternommen, um einen neuen Geocache zu suchen.
Wir fuhren ab Merseburg auf dem Schwarzeicheradweg über Milzau und Oberklobikau. 


 



 



 
_(Schloss Bündorf ist im Privatbesitz und zerfällt zusehend)


 
(kurz vor unserer Ankuft, muss er wohl umgekippt sein)_


 
Ab hier benutzte ich dann den neuen Wirtschaftsweg, der bis zum Fuß der Klobikauer Halde Nordseite führte. Ab dort ging es auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter, vorbei am Wasserwerk bis zum Wirtschaftsweg, der parallel zur ICE-Strecke bis zum Rückhaltebecken Stöbnitz. 


 
_(Rückhaltebecken Stöbnitz in der Mitte des Bildes)_
Von hier war es nicht mehr weit bis nach Oechlitz. Im Ort passierten wir die Sagensteine Nummer 8 und 22 und Bogen am Sagenstein Nr.9 in den Park, zur Steinpyramide, ein. 


 



 
Von hier ging es weiter zum östlichen Ortsausgang, wo wir noch ein Sühnekreuz bewundern konnten.


 
Die Geschichte zum Sühnekreuz könnt ihr hier nachlesen. http://www.suehnekreuz.de/anhalt/oechlitz.htm
Ab Oechlitz ging es nach SO weiter bis Mücheln und dann auf dem Rundweg zurück nach Merseburg.


 
_(Blick auf den Zeltplatz Stöbnitz am Geiseltalsee)_


 
_(Seebrücke Neumark/ Braunsbedra)

Und hier die Strecke:

 _


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja heute mit Harti von Heldrungen nach Merseburg fahren, aber die Temperaturen waren nichts mehr für uns, dass wollten wir uns nicht antuen.
So machten wir eine schöne kleine Vormittagsrunde, noch bei kühleren Temperaturen in Richtung Ende der BAB143.



Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es von Merseburg über Rattmannsdorf und Holleben bis nach Angersdorf.


 
In Angersdorf bog ich nach Westen hin ab, um in Richtung Zscherben weiter zufahren.


 
Es wird langsam Herbst, die Ernte ist eingefahren und die Stoppelfelder laden langsam zum Drachensteigen ein.
Ab Zscherben ging es auf der alten Bennstedter Straße bis zur B80. Dann weiter zwischen den dortigen Großmärkten weiter bis Eisdorf.


 
In Eisdorf wurde noch schnell ein Cache aufgesucht, danach musste ich erst einmal meine Schuhe und Strümpfe von den Hacheln befreien. Auf der alten Straße "Nach der Hohle" verließen wir Eisdorf nach SO hin, bis zur L164.


 



 
Nach ca. 300 Metern auf der L164 Richtung Osten bog ich auf eine Nebenstraße nach SO ab, überquerte die BAB143 und habe dann nach 1,1 km wieder diese Nebenstraße auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden verlassen.


 



 



 
Am Ende des Weges stießen wir auf die K2150 und folgten dieser Straße bis zur L163. Auf der L163 ging es dann weiter nach Süden, über Dehlitz am Berge bis zum Abzweig nach Dörstewitz. Von hier war es dann nicht mehr weit bis zur Hochhalde Buna. Am Fuße der Hochhalde ging es dann zurück nach Merseburg, wo wir nach 46 km und noch vor den hohen Temperaturen angekommen sind.


----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2018)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag unternahm ich mit Harti eine kleine kühle Runde von 08:00 Uhr bis 10:45 Uhr rund um den Wallendorfer See.
Die Luft war noch angenehm kühl, da machte das pedalieren noch Spaß.
Von Merseburg ging es zuerst zur alten Brücke an der Fasanerie am Ostortsausgang Meuschau.





Der Sage nach wurde hier ein unschuldiges Kind lebend eingemauert um die Brücke standfest zu machen, da sie vormals beim Bau eingestürzt war.
Weiter ging es auf den Rüsternweg Naturlehrpfad bis Löpitz, wo wir den Wallendorfer See erreichten,











_(Sieht man auch nicht alle Tage 9 Störche auf einen Fleck)


 _
den wir dann umrundeten. Langsam wurde es warm und wir machten uns auf dem Rückweg. Kurz vor Meuschau kam uns ein Rollerfahrer entgegen,







_(Reichweite ca. 65 km)_
mit dem wir erst einmal einen Schwatz machten und seinen Roller in Augenschein nahmen.
Wie sich herausstellte war der Tretrollerfahrer der erste Saxophonist vom Orchester Fips Fleischer gewesen, der auch zusammen mit James Last und Paul Kuhn gespielt hatte. (siehe YouTube unter Fips Fleischer)
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2018)

Hallo,
heute am heißesten Tag starteten Harti und ich schon um 07:00 Uhr, es ging nach Steuden zum Dosen suchen.
Von Merseburg ging es auf dem Laucha/ Schwarzeicheradweg bis Burgstaden, wo wir nach Norden abbogen und in Richtung Bad Lauchstädt weiterfuhren. 


 



 



 
_(Der Dorfteich am Schloss Milzau war noch gut gefüllt) _


 
_(Die Laucha ist ausgetrocknet)_
Nach dem wir uns auf alten Pflasterstraßen durch Bad Lauchstädt bis Schotterey durchgeschlagen hatten, wir wollten mal die Nebenstraßen kennenlernen, gelangten wir wieder auf einen Radweg, der uns bis nach Großgräfendorf brachte. Von dort ging es parallel zur alten Bahnstrecke Merseburg-Schafstädt weiter in Richtung Schafstädt. Am einzigen Bahnübergang kurz vor Schafstädt bog ich nach Norden ab, wo wir anschließend die BAB 38 überquerten und danach in Steuden einrollten. 


 
_(Blick über die Stoppelfelder in Richtung Steuden)_


 
In Steuden wurde gesucht und gefunden und auch nicht gefunden. 


 
So machten wir noch schnell einen Abstecher zum Hühnerhof, begrüßten die Ziegen und erstanden noch eine Bratwurst für Harti, ist ein ausgesprochener Bratwurstgourmet.
Anschließend vollgepackt auf den Rückweg auf einer alten KAP-Straße über Dehlitz am Berge zurück nach Merseburg, 


 
_(Am Königsborn machten wir noch eine kurze Pause, die Quelle sprudelt noch)_
wo wir wieder gegen 10:30 Uhr eintrafen und uns in den kühlen Schatten begeben konnten. Es macht echt keinen Spaß mehr diese Hitze, die hat mir meinen ganzen Sommertourplan vermasselt, aber es soll ja wieder kühler werden, vielleicht im November.
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (10. August 2018)

Hallo,
morgen kleiner Rundkurs: Merseburg-Auenwald-Rückmarsdorf-Kulkwitzer See- Merseburg.
Ca. 70 km
Start 08:00 Uhr B91 Gerichtstrain Parkplatz Netto


----------



## Udo1 (12. August 2018)

Hallo,
gestern war ich wieder einmal mit Harti unterwegs. Es sollte bis Leipzig Grünau gehen, dort Wendepunkt und über Makranstädt wieder zurück.
Das Wetter passte auch und so traf ich mich mit Harti um 08:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Gerichtsrain/ B91. Wir fuhren sogleich runter zur Saale und auf dem Saaleradweg bis zur Neumarktbrücke, überquerten dort die Saale und fuhren auf dem Radweg parallel zur B181 bis Ortseingang Wallendorf. Ab hier ging es am nördlichen Rand des Dorfes weiter nach Osten bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang. Auf dem anschließenden Wirtschaftsweg ging es weiter über die alte Luppe, 


 



 
die fast ausgetrocknet ist zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg. Auf dem Pilgerweg weiter am Südufer des Raßnitzer Sees bis Zweimen, 


 



 
mit seinem sehr schön neugestalteten Dorfteich. Ab hier auf der Dorfstraße weiter über Dölkau und auf der zukünftigen Welterbestraße (das alte Kopfsteinpflaster aus den Anfängen es vorigen Jahrhundert, wird wohl auch im 21. Jahrhundert nicht erneuert werden) bis Horburg. Ab hier weiter auf der L185 bis Kleinliebenau 



 
_(hier die erste sportliche Herausforderung vom Guide)_
und weiter zur Domholzschänke. Hier tauchten wir dann in den Auenwald ein und folgten den Wasserweg und Dammweg 


 
bis zum westlichen Ortsrand von Böhlitz/Ehrenberg. Hier bog ich nach Süden ab und fuhr weiter Richtung Burghausen über den Sportplatz bis zum Saale/Elster-Kanal. Am Kanal ging es wenige 100 Meter nach Osten weiter bis zur nächsten Brücke über den Kanal. 


 
Auf der K6562 ging es weiter nach Süden bis zum alten Bahnhof Rückmarsdorf. Jetzt ging es weiter am nördlichen Rand der Schönauer Lachen und am Westufer der Kiesgrube Rückmarsdorf. 


 



 



 



 
Am Südufer der Kiesgrube bog ich nach Norden hin ab und dann erklommen wir den dortigen Berg/ Halde, 


 



 



 
_(Am Horizont das EON-Kraftwerk Schkopau, links daneben die Klobikauer Halde)_
wo wir einen herrlichen Blick bis ins Geiseltal zur Klobikauer Halde hatten. Nachdem wir uns satt gesehen hatten wieder runter und auf verschlungenen Wegen durch Grünau. Ab hier folgte ich wieder der westlichen Himmelsrichtung bis Makranstädt Bahnhof. Hinter dem dortigen Bahnübergang beginnt ein Radweg der parallel zur Eisenbahnstrecke WSF-Leipzig entlang führt. 


 
So gelangten wir nach wenigen Kilometern in Altranstädt an 


 
_(Der Dorfteich von Altranstädt)_
und überquerten dort die BAB9. Der Weg führte uns weiter nach Kötzschau. Ab hier folgten wir der Hauptstraße, L186, Richtung Merseburg/Wallendorf bis zur L184 weiter. Von hier dann vorbei am Kieswerk bis nach Friedensdorf und dann wieder auf dem straßenbegleitenden Radweg der B181 zurück nach Merseburg. Bis auf den merklich stärker gewordenen Wind aus Westen, der uns seit Makranstädt ins Gesicht blies war es wieder eine schöne Vormittagsrunde gewesen. Am Ende hatten wir knappe 65 km auf der Uhr und beendeten die Tour um Punkt 13:00 Uhr.
Strecke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2018)

Hallo,
morgen werde ich eine Sagensteintour durch das Geiseltal machen.
Treffpunkt 1: Merseburg B91 Pennyparkplatz 08:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: Roßbach Sportplatz 09:00 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2018)

Hallo,
wie gestern schon angekündigt habe ich heute eine Tour zu den Sagensteinen im Geiseltal unternommen. Da sich niemand zum Mitfahren gemeldet hatte, bin ich trotzdem über Treffpunkt 1 gefahren, vielleicht ist doch jemand am Treffpunkt. So bin ich dann gleich zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg Richtung Frankleben weiter.



Auf Höhe der Schule Frankleben traf ich zwei junge Pilger und kam mit ihnen ins Gespräch. Sie hatten in der Pilgerunterkunft im Schloss Frankleben übernachtet und waren gerade gestartet. Das Pärchen, Studenten, waren schon von Berlin auf dem Pilgerweg unterwegs. Ihr Ziel ist der Bodensee, das werden sie sicherlich zum Beginn des Herbstsemesters schaffen. Ich ließ sie dann weiter laufen und fuhr zum Treffpunkt 2, Sportplatz Roßbach, wo Reinhard1 gerade eingetroffen war und seine Ankunft nach Hause meldete.



Gemeinsam fuhren wir zum ersten Sagenstein, den Roßbacher Kobold, der sich am Friedhof Roßbach befindet.



Weiter ging es über Amsdorf nach Gröst. Am östlichen Ortsrand folgten wir der Straße nach NW, leicht ansteigend, bis zur Müchelhöhe.



Wir folgten der alten KAP-Straße weiter nach NW bis Mücheln. Hier besuchten wir in der Oberen Freyburger Straße 16 den Sagenstein „das Müchelner Mordkreuz“.



Von hier ging es weiter in den Stadtpark, wo sich der Sagenstein „Von der Qualität des Müchel´schen Bieres“ befindet.



Bis zum Sagenstein „Warum Mücheln niedergebrannt wurde“ am Markt war es nicht mehr weit.











_(Es musste probiert werden, ob auch Wasser kommt und es kam)_
Ab hier führte unsere Fahrt zum nächsten Sagenstein in Mücheln den „Der Biereifer der Müchelschen“.



Weiter ging die Fahrt zum Ostrand des Barockgartens, wo sich der Stein „Die Kukenburg in Mücheln“ befindet. Jetzt führte uns der Weg am Wasserschloss St. Ulrich



vorbei bis zur Geiseltalquelle. Hier befindet sich der Stein „Die Geiselsage“. Das Wasser ist glasklar mit einer Wasserhärte von 45°dH.



Hinter der Quelle bog ich nach Norden ab, es ging zügig bergan und fuhr bis zum Einstieg in das Hesseltal. Im Tal wenige 100 Meter nach Westen, dann wieder nach Norden berghoch bis zur K2163. Diese wurde überquert und auf einen Wirtschaftsweg



fuhren wir nach Norden und Osten weiter bis zum Sagenstein „Der Topfstricker von Schmirma“ in Schmirna.



Die Pumpe am Stein förderte leider kein Wasser, so sehr sich Reinhard1 auch bemühte. Jetzt ging die Reise auf der L178 weiter bis nach Oechlitz, wo wir gleich drei Sagensteine, „Am Öchlitzer Bäckerborn, Die Mord-Hans-Löcher von Langeneichstädt“, fanden.



Auf einem asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg verließen wir den Ort nach Osten, durch das Rückhaltebecken der Stöbnitz und gelangten so zur K2162. Auf dieser dann weiter Richtung Osten bis Stöbnitz zum Sagenstein „Das Glück im Karpfen“.



Wir befanden uns jetzt am Westufer des Geiseltalsees und fuhren auf der Straße Paulinewäldchen weiter nach Süden bis zur Zufahrt zur Marina Mücheln. Hier befindet sich der Stein „Wie das Geiseltaler Braunkohlenrevier entdeckt wurde“.



Über die Marina ging es auf dem Rundweg des Geiseltalsee bis nach Neumark, wo wir uns erst einmal ein Fischbrötchen gönnten und zum Abschluss noch den Stein „Der Kobold von Geiselröhrlitz“ besuchten.







Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann weiter bis zum Abzweig Pfännerhall, wo sich Reinhard1 nach WSF verabschiedete und ich auf dem Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg fuhr. Ich hatte am Ende dann 60 km pedaliert. Es war wieder eine schöne Runde gewesen mit 11 interessanten Sagen der Gegend.
Strecke:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=behgugtpcqpimrmw&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2018)

Hallo,
morgen eine Spontantour mit Harti von Merseburg Richtung Taucha und zurück, ca.55 km.
Treffpunkt 08:00 Uhr ehemaliges Lenin-Denkmal in Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2018)

Hallo,
morgen eine kleine Geocachertour zwischen Weißer Elster und Westufer Zwenkauer See.
Länge der Strecke ca. 72 km.
Treffpunkt 07:55 Uhr Parkplatz Netto an der B91 Gerichtsrain.


----------



## Udo1 (19. August 2018)

Hallo,
am Donnerstag war ich mit Harti auf einer kleinen Tour durch den Burgenlandkreis.
Start war um 08:00 Uhr am ehemaligen Lenindenkmal am Gotthardteich.



_(Hier stand er mal und Blickte nach Osten)_



_(Der Gotthardsteich im Rücken von Lenin)_
Diesmal war ich wieder einmal der erste am Treffunkt. Pünktlich ging es dann auch los zum Stadtfriedhof und von dort weiter zum Saaleradweg, den wir dann bis Daspig



_(Brücke über die Saale zum Freibad Leuna)


 
(Harti traf pünktlich ein)_
am westlichen Ufer der Saale folgten. Das Wasser war sehr ruhig, keine Wellen und die Stromgeschwindigkeit war sehr gering.







Ab Daspig weiter auf dem Radweg bis Bad Dürrenberg, die Saale wurde überquert, dann ging es den Apothekerberg hoch durch das Gradierwerk Richtung östlichen Ortsausgang von Bad Dürrenberg. Auf dem Radweg parallel zur L187 fuhren wir weiter bis zum Ende am Kieswerk Tollwitz. Jetzt ging es weiter zum Sportplatz, wo wir auf einen schmalen Weg bis zur Quelle an der K2180 fuhren. Auf der Straße dann weiter gen SO bis hinter der BAB 9. Machten aber noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Teich Ragwitz. Auf dem Kohleradweg







fuhren wir über Ellerbach nach Schweßwitz. Ab hier auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter bis zur Straße nach Michlitz. Über Schleichwege



dann weiter durch den Ort bis Röcken, vorbei am Nietsche-Denkmal und der Kirche







bis zur Brücke BAB  38, wo wir dann auf der Südseite der BAB 38 weiter nach Osten rollten bis zum kleinen Wäldchen südlich Röcken.



_(Fast über den Lenker gegangen)_







Hier dann weiter auf unbekannten Wegen durch das Waldgebiet bis nach Sössen.Von Sössen weiter nach Poebles, hier scheint die Welt stehen geblieben zu sein. Poebles war dann der Wendepunkt. Von hier nach Kreischau und dann auf einen Wanderweg nach Westen,



durch einen Hohlweg runter bis Taucha.



Ab Taucha dann weiter auf den Rippachradweg über Poserna nach Kleingöhren und Großgöhren, wo wir die L188 überquerten. Dann noch über die BAB9 und auf den Wirtschaftsweg weiter über die BAB 38 bis Klein und Großkorbetha weiter. Beim Überqueren der Saale einen Blick ins Flussbett gemacht, einige Sandbänke die man sonst nicht sieht sind zum Vorschein gekommen.



Ab Großkorbetha auf der L182 über Leuna bis Merseburg zurück.
Auch hier im Burgenlandkreis wieder Wegeabschnitte kennengelernt, die mir noch unbekannt waren.
Stecke:


----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2018)

Hallo,
morgen eine schnelle Tour nach Querfurt und zurück, Rundkurs.
Treffpunkt: 08:05 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark (Luftfahrtmuseum) Merseburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2018)

Hallo,
heute war eine kleine Tour nach Querfurt auf den Städteradweg vorgesehen. Treffpunkt war um 08:05 Uhr am Parkplatz vom Flugzeugmuseum. Ich ahnte schon dass niemand am Treffpunkt sein wird, aber umso überraschter war ich als mir Bikermario entgegen kam. 


 



 
So starteten wir gleich durch und fuhren zur Heerstraße und auf dieser gen Westen bis zum nördlichen Fuß der Klobikauer Halde. 


 



 



 
Auf Höhe Oberklobikau verließen wir den Fuß der Halde und fuhren nach Norden in den Ort. 


 
Auf dem Radweg ging es über Nieder.- und Oberwünsch bis nach Langeneichstädt. Ab hier dann weiter zur Langeneichstädter Warte, wo eine kurze Pause eingelegt wurde. 


 
Nach der Pause weiter auf den 3 Städteradweg 


 
bis Nemsdorf-Göhrendorf auf dem alten Pflaster des 19. Jahrhundert. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang bogen wir nach Westen ab und fuhren bis zu den Hopfenplantagen von Querfurt Ost weiter. Unterwegs suchten wir natürlich noch ein paar Geo-Verstecke auf. Das nächste Ziel war der Volkspark Paul Straube in Querfurt. 


 
Den kannte ich auch noch nicht. Wenn es grünt muss sich hier sehr schön erholen können, jetzt ist alles vertrocknet und staubig. Retour ging es heute mal auf der Merseburger Straße und der L172nach Osten bis Ortsmitte Altweidenbach. Hier bog ich nach Norden auf den Weidenweg ab und bog nach 394 Meter wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten ab.


 



 
Ab Ende des Weges entschloss ich mich das abgeerntete Feld zu überqueren. Den Versuch brach ich aber nach wenigen Metern ab, es wurde vor ein paar Tagen gegrubbert.
Also umfuhren wir das Feld und bogen dann wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, 


 
der uns bis nach Schafstädt brachte. Entlang der alten Bahnlinie ging es bis Großgräfendorf, wo wir auf den Radweg nach Bad Lauchstädt stießen und auf diesen bis zur Ortsmitte weiter fuhren. Den Ort verließen wir auf der L172, wo wir auf Höhe von Bischdorf die L172 verließen und jetzt auf den Laucha/Schwarzeiche-Radweg 


 



 
_(kaum noch Wasser im Knapendorfer Teich)_
bis nach Merseburg zurück fuhren.
Es war eine schöne kleine Runde mit ca. 64 km. Danke Mario das du mitgefahren bist, allein fahren macht echt keinen richtigen Spaß.
Hier die Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2018)

Hallo,
morgen Vormittag eine kleine Tour von Merseburg auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis in das Waldgebiet nördlich Eulau/ Saale und zurück.
Treffpunkt 08:50 Uhr bis 09:00 Uhr Kirche Frankleben.
Achtung: Tour findet nicht statt, ist was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2018)

Hallo,
ist jemand am Sonnabend Burgenlandkreis im unterwegs?


----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2018)

Hallo,
übermorgen starte ich um 08:53 Uhr von Halle Wohnstadt Nord zu einer kleinen Geocacherrunde im Norden von Halle.
Ab Merseburg mit Zug bis Halle Wohnstadt Nord Abfahrt Merseburg 08:20 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (9. September 2018)

Hallo,
hier der Satz zum Sonntag, den einmal der Konfuzius des Fußballs gesagt hat.
Zitat:* "Ja gut, es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit: Sieg, Unentschieden oder Niederlage."*


----------



## Udo1 (10. September 2018)

Hallo,
musste meine Tour heute abbrechen, Plattfuß zum Bahnhof dann Zug weg, werde morgen einen neuen Anlauf machen.
Dann aber ab Merseburg um 09:20 Uhr und Start in Halle Wohnstadt Nord 09:54 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2018)

Hallo,
heute der zweite Anlauf für die Tour durch die Sennewitzer Alpen, nördlich Halle.
Gestartet bin ich um 09:54 Uhr vom Bahnhof Halle Wohnstadt Nord. Vom Bahnhof ging es gleich weiter Norden zwischen Bahnstrecke und Kleingartenanlage. Hinter der Kleingartenanlage wollte ich nach Osten abbiegen, aber der Trampelpfad hörte plötzlich im Morast auf, also wieder Retour bis zum Bahnübergang am Karl-Ernst-Weg. Auf der Straße 


 
dann weiter nach NO bis Seeben zum Ende der Straße der Einheit. Hinter dem Parkplatz dann nach Osten die Steppe hoch zum Kamm. 


 



 



 



 
Auf dem Weg weiter, mit einem kleinen Abstecher über ein Stoppelfeld, bis zur Bank und dem Insektenhotel, 


 
wo ich wieder einen Wirtschaftsweg folge, der mich bis hoch zum E11, Franzosensteinweg führte. 


 
Hier entschloss ich mich diesen Weg nicht weiter zu folgen, sondern kehrte um und folgte den Weg


 
gen NW bis zum Südrand der Ortschaft Götschetal. Ab hier folgte ich der Straße die nördlich des Spielberges nach Westen führt bis zum Ortsende von Sennewitz. Hier folgte ich den Lauf der Götsche nach Norden, 


 
überquerte die Straße „An der Ziegelei“ und folgte den dann schon stark zugewachsenen Pfad an der Götsche weiter nach Norden, bis ich wegen des hohen Bewuchses nicht mehr weiter konnte. 


 



 
Hier drehte ich um und fuhr zur Straße zurück. Ich folgte der Straße „An der Ziegelei“ weiter nach Norden. Hier umrundete ich das Arial einmal, bis ich den Zugang zur Ziegelei fand, es ist allerdings nicht mehr viel davon zu sehen. Mein Weg führte jetzt weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen, südlich des Passionsberges weiter. 


 



 
Am westlichen Waldrand dann weiter nach Norden bis zu einem Wirtschaftsweg, der mich gen Westen bis zum SO-Rand von Morl brachte.


 



 
Am Waldrand ging es weiter nach Süden, bis ich auf einem Feld zum Stehen kam, Weg zu Ende, also über das Feld zur L50 und neben der L50 weiter bis zur Kreuzung an den Saale-Baumschulen. Ab hier dann ein wenig in Richtung Osten bis zum Ende der Kleingartenanlage, hier entschloss ich mich weiter nach Westen zum Rand des ehemaligen TrÜbPl Franzigmark zu fahren. Der Plattenweg war sicher einmal eine Zufahrt zum TrÜbPl gewesen. 


 
Ich erreichte den Rand und bog dort nach Süden ab, weiter an der ehemaligen Platzgrenze bis zur Brachwitzer Straße.


 



 



 
Auf dieser dann  weiter nach SO, vorbei an den ehemaligen Divisionslager der 11. MSD und dem Hafen Trotha bis zur Köthener Straße und auf dieser dann zum Bockwurstessen am Wurststand an der Ecke Pfarrstraße. Die Bockwurst ist auch teurer geworden, jetzt 1,20 €. Nach der Stärkung quer durch Halle, vorbei am ehemaligen Bauernclub bis zum Bahnhof Halle. Um 13:10 Uhr dann schnell mit dem Zug zurück nach Merseburg. 
 Es war eine schöne Tour mit teilweisen unbekannten Abschnitten und immerhin 11 gefundenen Verstecken, für mich ein voller Erfolg. 
Hier die Strecke:


----------



## soprano (11. September 2018)

Schöne Tour Udo! Der Norden von Halle ist echt interessant, ich hab es einmal bis Wettin geschafft, sonst ist meistens in der Heide Schluss nordwärts, auch ein schönes Revier mit dem Crosser oder MTB - besonders jetzt im Herbst wenn die Blätter sich färben 

Aber 1,20EUR für ne Bockwurst finde ich noch immer recht günstig, vor allem wenn sie auch schmeckt....

War zuletzt zum Laternenfest im Halle,  war auch ohne Feuerwerk schön...


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2018)

Hier noch ein weiser Spruch vom deutschen Konfuzius des Fußballs:
_*"In einem Jahr hab ich mal 15 Monate durchgespielt."*_
Allen ein schönes Wochenende auf 2 Rädern


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2018)

Hallo,
hat Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine Auenwaldtour? Start wäre in Merseburg, Startzeit Verhandlungssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2018)

Hallo,
da am heutigen Vormittag keiner zu einer kleinen Runde mitfahren wollte, bin ich also allein zu einem Rundkurs gestartet.
An dieser Stelle einen Geburtstagsgruß an Bikermario, dir alles Gute, Gesundheit und keine Pannen auf deinen Touren.
Gegen 09:20 Uhr bin ich dann gestartet.



 
Auf dem Saale-Radweg bis Bad Dürrenberg, dann weiter bis Tollwitz, in Tollwitz ein paar neue Wege erkundet und anschließen weiter in Richtung Kötzschau zum Floßgrabenradweg und auf diesen zurück bis Merseburg. Dieser Radweg ist eine Radtour wert.


 
(Die Sixtikirche in Merseburg)


 
(Floßgrabenradweg bei Kötzschau)


 
(Floßgrabenradweg bei Kötzschau, links der Floßgraben und rechts der Bach, heißt auch Der Bach)


 



 
(oben fließt der Floßgraben und unten drunter Der Bach)


 
Der Floßgrabenweg nördlich des Speichers Schladebach)


 



 
(Links vor dem Zaun der Floßgraben in Wüsteneutzsch)


 
(Vor dem Schleusenbauwerk Wüsteneutzsch führte er ehemals von rechts nach links)


 
(Und hier sieht man die Neumarkbrücke mit dem Schloss Merseburg)


 
Noch ein letzter Blick auf die Saale und den Wasserkraftwerk von der Neumarktbrücke aus. Dann war die Tour auch schon zu Ende.


----------



## Bikermario (16. September 2018)

Danke Udo für Deine Glückwünsche! Gesundheit und keine Pannen kann ich immer gut gebrauchen. Besonderst keine Pannen sind gleich wichtig, wenn ich mich auf den Weg zu einer kleine Birnenprobiertour mache.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2018)

Bikermario schrieb:


> ….wenn ich mich auf den Weg zu einer kleine Birnenprobiertour mache.
> Gruß Bikermario


Und wann startet die Birnenprobiertour? Würde mich anschließen, wenn es passt.


----------



## Bikermario (16. September 2018)

Ich bin gerade von meiner Birnenprobiertour zurück. Habe süße und saure, aber auch bittere gehabt und muß sagen:"Ich kann erstmal keine Birnen mehr sehen, geschweigedenn essen."
Vielleicht klappt es ja kommende Woche mal wieder mit ner Tour, aber ohne Birnen essen.
Bis dann Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2018)

Alles klar Mario, ich muss unbedingt noch nach Teutschenthal, aber nicht morgen. Wann könntest du?


----------



## Udo1 (20. September 2018)

Hallo,
gestern sollte es eigentlich mit Reinhard1 von Leißling zu einer Explorertour Richtung Wald Großwillsdorf- Hirschroda- alte Göhle- Luftschiff gehen. Start war für 08:37 Uhr in Leißling vorgesehen. Ich wollte mit der Bahn anreisen und begab mich zum Bahnhof in Merseburg. Kaufte mir das Ticket und wartete auf den Zug der um 08:17 Uhr eintreffen sollte. Es wurde 08:25 Uhr, dann 08:30 Uhr. Da erschien auf der Anzeige dass der Zug um 08:35 Uhr nur bis Großkorbetha fährt, aber der kam auch nicht. Dann erfuhren die Fahrgäste dass kein Zug den Bahnhof Halle Richtung WSF verlassen kann wegen einer Weichenstörung. So entschloss ich mich dann zu einer Solotour, nachdem ich Reinhard1 abgesagt hatte. Mein Ziel war Steigra, die Kante zum Unstruttal. Vom Bahnhof bin ich zur Heerstraße, dann weiter über die Klobikauer Halde zur Asphalttrasse neben der ICE-Trasse bei Wünsch.
Hier ließ es sich  sehr gut fahren, kein Verkehr. Einmal musste ich die Trasse kurz verlassen, weil es nicht durch das Tal der Stöbnis östlich Oechlitz ging.







_(Tal der Stöbnitz, Rückhaltebecken)_
Also einen kleinen Schlenker durch das Stöbnitztal und dem Rückhaltebecken bis ich wieder zur Trasse gelangte.











Auf dieser dann weiter bis Jüdendorf. Ab hier dann weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis vor zur Kante des Unstruttales.











_(Rasenlabyrinth "Trojaburg" in Steigra)_
Retour ging es über Steigra nach Kalzendorf und von dort neben der ICE-Trasse wieder zurück. Das ist eine sehr schöne RR-Strecke, ohne Verkehr. Insgesamt waren es dann 62 km mit einem Schnitt von 20 km/h.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
nach mehr als 14 Tagen ohne Bike bin ich am heutigen Vormittag mit Harti zu einer kleinen Vormittagsrunde aufgebrochen.
Um 09:00 Uhr trafen wir uns und fuhren dann gemeinsam bis Schkopau, Von dort über die Eisenbahnbrücke zum Damm der Steinlache. Diesen Damm folgten wir bis Burgliebenau, hier noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum dortigen Imker, Honig kaufen. Weiter ging es bis Lochau und auf der Dorfstraße bis zum Abzweig zur Jugendarrestanstalt. Auf der Straße dann weiter bis zum Informationsfindling auf der Höhe Bornhöck. Ab hier ging es dann zurück auf einen Wirtschaftsweg Richtung SW bis zu der Deponie Lochau. Am dortigen See, das Wasser ist zwar sehr klar, aber es schwamm schon mal ein Fisch Kieloben im Wasser und daneben lag auch noch ein Vogel im Wasser.


 



 
nach der erfolgreichen Verstecksuche sind wir dann an der Grenze der Deponie Lochau weiter gefahren, diesen Weg kannt ich auch noch nicht.


 



 



 
Der Weg führte uns bis zum südlichen Rand des Ortes auf Höhe der Zufahrtsstraße nach Burgliebenau.
In Burgliebenau machten wir dann einen Abstecher zum Wallendorfer See und fuhren am West und Südufer 






 
entlang bis Löpitz, vorbei am Schloss und gelangten nach wenigen 100 Metern in Lössen an. Ab hier ging die Fahrt weiter über Meuschau 


 
zum Schleusenkanal unterhalb des Merseburger Schlosses.


 
Auf der dortigen Schleuseninsel besuchten wir noch den stattlichen Neptun mit seinem Dreispieß.


 
nach dieser kleinen Ehrenrunde ging es auf dem Saaleradweg zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen kleinen Vormittagsrunde.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
morgen, kleine gemütliche altersgerechte Tour von Merseburg Kreisel Luftfahrtmuseum zum Kerner See, Fisch essen und dann zurück.
Start am Kreisel 09:00 Uhr, ich bringe Harti mit.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
die altersgerechte Fischessentour wurde durchgeführt.



War eine angenehme und auch wieder interessante Tour gewesen. Neben Sonne pur, konnten wir auch einigermaßen weit sehen. Der Petersberg lag aber heute leider im Dunst und war nicht scharf zu erkennen.
Unterwegs noch ein Mysteriecache gefunden und dann aber schnell zum Kernersee.



Dafür schmeckte der Zander aber super und wir waren die ersten am Futternapf.





 
Nachdem wir uns gestärkt hatten, ging es wieder retour.



Ein kleiner Abstecher durch den Kurpark in Bad Lauchstädt war auch dabei. 
Am Ende hatten wir gute 60 km zurückgelegt bei super Radwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
bei unserer Fahrt zum Fischer am Kernersee machte mich Harti auf mein Hinterrad aufmerksam, dass nicht ganz rund läuft.
Nun gut, so war ich gestern bei meinem Mechaniker meines Vertrauens, zwecks Überprüfung der Speichenspannung und Nachzentrierung.
Als das Rad im Zentrierständer war und wir unseren ungetrübten Blick auf die Speichennippel richteten, sahen wir dann auch die Ursache.
Also Rad wieder raus und eine neue Felge bestellt.
Hier kann man sehen warum, die Zentrierung nicht mehr stimmte.


----------



## hallunke (16. Oktober 2018)

das sieht ja richtig gemein aus. Nur gut, dass das bis nach Hause gehalten hat.
Also allzeit eine Handbreit Wasser - ach nee, dass betrifft ja andere Fahrzeuge... also lieber (kein) Hals- und Felgenbruch
wünscht
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
morgen kleine Tour ab Leißling Bahnhof. Start 09:40 Uhr.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
gestern unternahm ich mit Reinhard1 nach langer Zeit wieder eine gemeinsame Tour. Start war um 09:40 Uhr in Leißling Bahnhof. Die Anreise erfolgte mit dem ABELIO,


 
der bis Saalfeld fährt, das ist zurzeit die einzige Verbindung die durchfährt und auch in Leißling hält. Grund sind etliche Baustellen auf der Strecke, was ich gestern auch zu spüren bekam. 2 Halt auf freier Strecke hinter Weißenfels bis Leißling. Am Bahnhof erwartete mich Reinhard1 und gemeinsam fuhren wir auf der ehemaligen KAP-Straße bis Schönburg. Von dort bis zum Eingang in das Kroppenthal bei der „Neuen Welt“.
Ab hier folgten wir den Mühlenwanderweg durch das Kroppental bis Wethau. 






 







 
Nach ÜberquerungB87 fuhren wir weiter auf den Mühlenwanderweg durch das Wethautal bis nördliuch von Wettaburg. 


 
In der 90° Linkskurve bogen wir nach NW auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, der uns berghoch auf die Höhe westlich von Wettaburg führte. Auf den dortigen Höhenweg, leider mit etwas dunstiger Aussicht auf Wettaburg 






 







 
ging es weiter nach Westen durch einen schönen Wiesenhohlweg bis zum Rastplatz an der K2634. Hier eine kurze Pause 


 
und dann auf der K2634 weiter bis zum Ortseingang von Neidschütz. Am westlichen Ortsrand wurde der Ort bis zum Widereinstieg in den Mühlenwanderweg westlich Neidschütz umfahren. Weiter ging es durch das Kugelbachtal bis zur ersten Quelle des Kugelbaches, 






 
der Kugelbach wird von zwei Quellen gespeist. Der Bach trieb einmal 8 Mühlen an, von denen aber keine mehr im Betrieb ist. Wer mehr dazu erfahren möchte sollte, den empfehle ich eine Wanderung auf dem Mühlenwanderweg.
Weiter ging es auf dem gut fahrbaren Wanderweg bis Prießnitz. 


 
Am östlichen Ortsrand ging es nach Norden um dann an nördlichen Ortsrand nach Westen weiter zufahren bis zum Zugang zur alten Kiesgrube. 


 
In einem Bogen gelangten wir im Norden in Janisroda an. Auf der K2634 dann weiter nach Westen, die B88 wurde überquert bis wir nach wenigen 100 Metern Heiligenkreuz erreichten. Im Ort bogen wir nach Norden ab und folgten einen Wirtschaftsweg, der parallel zur B88 noch Norden führt.


 
Nach 3 km erreichten wir den Rand des ehemaligen TrÜbPl der ehemaligen GUS Streitkräfte. Wir fuhren am Rand des Platzes weiter, vorbei am Parkplatz BULABANA und dann wieder weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis zur B88. 


 
Die wurde überquert in Richtung Buchholz südlich Naumburgs.


 
Den Wald durchquerten wir nach SO bis wir am Bürgergarten den Wald wieder verließen. Weiter ging es durch Naumburg in Richtung Schönburg. Ich entschied mich die Kroppentalstraße weiter zufahren, die am Ende in einen Wirtschaftsweg überging weiter zufahren. 


 
Der Weg endete kurz vor der Neuen Welt. Ab hier ging es dann auf dem Saaleradweg zurück bis Leißling, wo wir die Tour beendeten. 
Es war wieder eine interessante Tour mit einigen Wegen, die ich noch nicht kannte. Das Wetter war gerade richtig, leider hat sich die vorhergesagte Sonne, nicht blicken lassen.
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
werde morgen Richtung Freyburg fahren.
Start 09:05 Uhr Parkplatz Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg.
Treffpunkt 2: Kirche Frankleben um ca. 09:20 Uhr bis 09:25 Uhr
Also falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, sollte er an den Treffpunkten sein.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
heute unternahm ich eine Tour zur Zeddenbachmühle in Freyburg. Ich war gerade dabei mein Rad aus dem Keller zu holen, da traf Bikermario bei mir ein. Super dachte ich, da brauch ich wenigstens nicht allein zu fahren. Gemeinsam fuhren aber doch noch am Treffpunkt vorbei, war aber niemand da, so starteten wir durch und fuhren zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg,



den wir südlich von Atzendorf erreichten. Auf dem Weg ging es weiter zum Geiseltalsee und auf dem Rundweg weiter bis zum Abzweig Pfännerhall.







_(alte Brikettpresse)_
Weiter vorbei an der Pfännerhall, durch Braunsbedra bis zum Mühlteich Braunsbedra. Von dort weiter an der Waldkante bis Schortau. Ab Schortau dann hoch zur Müchelhöhe, oben eine erste kurze Pause.







_(Blick von der Müchelhöhe in Richtung Schkopau EON-Kraftwerk)_
Auf dem Höhenweg weiter nach Westen bis zur ersten Wegekreuzung am dortigen Trafohaus.



Hier bog ich nach Süden ab und fuhr runter von der Höhe nach Branderoda. Auf Höhe der Gaststätte Drei Linden fuhren wir weiter nach Westen und durchquerten das dortige Tal.



















Durch einen langgestreckten Hohlweg ging es wieder hoch zur L163. Diese wurde dann überquert. Die Fahrt ging weiter auf einen Feldweg bis nach Ebersroda. Am südlichen Ortsrand dann weiter nach Westen bis zum Waldgebiet der Neuen Göhle. Hier bog ich in die Neue Göhle ab und folgte einen gut ausgebauten Waldweg nach Süden, der nach Karte an der B180 enden sollte. Wir kamen gut voran, bis der Weg ungefähr 140 Meter vor der Straße zu Ende war. So war das eigentlich nicht geplant gewesen. Weil es ja kein Zurück gibt, haben wir uns durch den Wald bis zur neuen B180 durchgeschlagen.



Auf der im Bau befindlichen Straße nach Süden bis zum Abzweig zum dortigen Steinbruch. Weiter an der Nordseite des Steinbruchs nach Westen bis zur Straße Müncheroda- Zscheiplitz. Am Gasthaus Pretsch vorbei weiter nach Süden bis zum Aussichtspunkt Kanone. Hier eine kurze Pause, bei herrlichem Blick in und über das Unstruttal.











Ich besuchte schnell noch den Nonnenturm, dann wieder zurück zu Bikermario und gemeinsam sind wir dann runter zur Zeddenbachmühle. Ich dann rein in den Verkaufsraum und die Einkaufsliste abgearbeitet. Zurück ging es dann in Richtung Freyburg. Den Ort verließen wir auf der Oberstraße gen Norden, überquerten die B180 und fuhren parallel zur B180 nach Osten auf einen Feldweg weiter. Am Kreisel am östlichen Ortseingang mussten wir auf die B176 ausweichen. Auf der B176 fuhr ich ca. 1 km weiter bis zum Abzweig nach Schleberoda. Bog hier ab und fuhr ein wenig die Straße hoch bis zum Abzweig Schleberoda. Im Spiegel konnte ich noch beobachten wir Bikermario mir nicht mehr folgte, sondern auf der B176 weiter fuhr Richtung Merseburg. Hoffentlich ist er gut wieder zu Hause angekommen. Ich fuhr weiter durch Schleberoda nach Norden. Die Straße ging dann in einem Feldweg über












den ich bis zur Waldkante westlich Branderoda folgte. An der Waldkante auf dem Höhenweg weiter nach NO bis zum Ortsausgang Branderoda. Hier durch das Bachbett, leider noch kein Wasser drin wieder hoch zum Höhenweg Müchelhöhe. Auf diesem Weg dann wieder retour bis Merseburg zurück.


 
_(Pfännerhall Braunsbedra)_
Am Ende waren es bei mir 63 km. Mein gestecktes Ziel 13:00 Uhr zu Hause zu sein habe ich leider um 10 Minuten verfehlt. Das Wetter hat gepasst und ich bin wieder Wege gefahren die ich schon Jahre nicht mehr unter den Reifen hatte.
Danke Bikermario dass du mich begleitet hast, es hat mir Spaß gemacht.
Morgen werde ich mit Harti eine kleine Runde durch die Wallendorfer Auen unternehmen.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte soll er ca. um 09:10 Uhr auf der Neumarktbrücke auf uns warten.
Strecke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermario (20. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Udo!
Ich fand die Tour auch sehr gut und bin auch sicher aber erschöpft zu Hause angekommen. Da ich ja keine motorisierte Unterstützung an meinem Bike habe, bin ich eben den nicht ganz so anstrengenden Weg gefahren. Bis zur nächsten Tour Bikermario.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2018)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Ich fand die Tour auch sehr gut und bin auch sicher aber erschöpft zu Hause angekommen. Da ich ja keine motorisierte Unterstützung an meinem Bike habe, bin ich eben den nicht ganz so anstrengenden Weg gefahren. Bis zur nächsten Tour Bikermario.


Super Bikermario,
das du gut zurück gekommen bist.
Die nächste Tour kommt ganz bestimmt.
Dir noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## hallunke (21. Oktober 2018)

der Wald zwischen Freyburg und Ebersroda, Neue Göhle und Sohlberg ist teilweise etwas unübersichtlich - etliche Wege enden auch einfach so im Dickicht. Da hat man also immer massig Auswahl und es wird nie langweilig...
Letzte Woche bin ich auf einer Tour von Naumburg nach Halle ab Zeddenbach so gefahren:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/49779199
war zwar etwas Zick-Zack aber eine schöne Tour.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2018)

hallunke schrieb:


> der Wald zwischen Freyburg und Ebersroda, Neue Göhle und Sohlberg ist teilweise etwas unübersichtlich - etliche Wege enden auch einfach so im Dickicht. Da hat man also immer massig Auswahl und es wird nie langweilig...
> Letzte Woche bin ich auf einer Tour von Naumburg nach Halle ab Zeddenbach so gefahren:
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/49779199
> war zwar etwas Zick-Zack aber eine schöne Tour.
> ...


Schöne Tour die du da gemacht hast, aber den Napoleonstein hast du garantiert nicht gesehen, denn diesen gibt es nicht, den Stein den du meinst, das ist der Prinz Heinrich Stein.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
heute starteten Harti und ich um 09:00 Uhr zu einer kleinen Vormittagsrunde rund um den Wallendorfer See und Raßnitzer See.
Als wir kurz nach 09:00 Uhr die Neumarktbrücke erreichten erwartete uns schon Bikermario, der uns auf dieser morgendlichen Tour begleiten wollte.



Gemeinsam fuhren wir Richtung Schleusenkanal, vorbei am Horrorhaus, das noch nicht ganz fertig gestellt wurde.



Über Meuschau ging es nach Lössen,



die Luppe wurde überquert und auf der Dorfstraße fuhren wir weiter bis zum nördlichen Damm von Löpitz.



Weiter durch den Ort, vorbei am Schloss zum Starnd am Wallendorfer See, mit seinem keltischen Baumkreis.



Am Ufer weiter Richtung Osten. Auch der Wallendorfer See hat einiges an Wasser verloren, man sah schon einige Sandbänke aus dem Wasser ragen, die sonst unter Wasser stehen.



Am Südufer des Raßnitzer Sees, fst am Ende des Naturlehrpfades Rüsternweg, wurde noch schnell ein Marienkäfer in sein Winterquartier gebracht.







Dann ging es weiter am Raßnitzer See entlang bis zur Gedenkstätte für die hier ums Leben gekommen Zwangsarbeiter.











_(Gänse über Gänse auf einen Zwischenstopp nach Süden, denen der frische Raps sichtlich schmeckte)_
In einem Bogen trafen wir wieder auf den Rundweg um den Raßnitzer See, den wir dann wieder bis zum NW Ufer folgten.



Auf einem Wirtschaftsweg der parallel zur Weißen Elster nach Westen führte fuhren wir weiter durch einen Wald deren bunte Blätter im Sonnenlicht erstrahlten.



Die Fahrt führte uns bis zur Ortsmitte von Burgliebenau, hier machten wir einen kleinen Abstecher zur Bischhofsburg und verließen dann den Ort am westlichen Ausgang. Nach wenigen 100 Metern verließen wir die L183 und bogen auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der nach Westen Richtung Kollenbey führte, ab.



Kurz vor Kollenbey bog ich nach Süden ab, wo wir wieder die Luppe überquerten.







Hinter dem Deich fuhren wir dann in einem Bogen entlang der Saale bis nach Meuschau zurück.



Weiter ging  es am Schleusenkanal bis zur Neumarktbrücke, wo die Tour beendet wurde und sich Bikermario von uns verabschiedete.


 
Es war eigentlich eine schöne Vormittagstour, bei Sonne. Die Temperatur war moderat nicht zu kalt und auch nicht zu warm, gerade richtig zum biken.
Strecke:


----------



## Bikermario (21. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Udo! Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, denn die Tour war nicht so anstrengend wie gestern und das Wetter war auch angenehm.
Mal sehen wie es nächste Woche aussieht mit ner kleinen Runde. Gruß Bikermario


----------



## hallunke (21. Oktober 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...aber den Napoleonstein hast du garantiert nicht gesehen, denn diesen gibt es nicht, den Stein den du meinst, das ist der Prinz Heinrich Stein.


weiß ich doch (als ex. Naumburger), doch Prinz Heinrich Stein nennt in Naumburg niemand das Ding, und so muss ich den üblichen "Volksmund" mitmachen - ich hörte auch, dass die Bezeichnung (falsche) Napoleonstein sich schon auf diversen Flurkarten findet. Ich hatte es bei einer Wanderung eine Woche vorher in dem Text mit erwähnt:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/49128773
Sehr schöne Wochenendtouren übrigens, die Ihr gestern + heute unternommen habt.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
am 31.10. werde ich eine kleine Tour durch das Mannsfelder Land unternehmen und nebenbei noch einige Dosen suchen.
Das Wetter soll ja angenehm werden, bis jetzt noch 12°C und ein Mix aus Sonne und Wolken.
Start um 09:20 Uhr in Röblingen am See Bahnhof. Länge der Strecke so ca. 45 km.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
gestern unternahm ich mit Harti eine kleine Sonnabendvormittagstour. Um 08:30 Uhr schwang ich mich auf das Rad und fuhr zum Treffpunkt. Auf der Anfahrt sah ich ihn schon einige Meter voraus dem Treffpunkt entgegen fahren. Der kalte Wind blies mir ins Gesicht und durchdrang meine Radjacke aus dem Jahre 1998. Am Treffpunkt dann schnell meine nostalgische Windjacke, ebenfalls schon 20 Jahre alt, die aber noch ihren Zweck erfüllt übergezogen. Mann trennt sich eben nicht von altbewährtem. Da sich sonst niemand weiter gemeldet hatte, bzw. am Treffpunkt war starteten wir um 09:00 Uhr zu unserer kleinen Tour. Ich schlug den Weg nach Norden ein, es ging zum Königsborn








_(In der Linkskurve befindet sich der Königsborn auf der rechten Seite)_
und von dort an der DOW- Umzäunung entlang bis nach Dörstewitz. Hinter dem Ortsausgang bog ich auf die begleitende ICE begleitende Straße Richtung Westen ab.



Hier war es ruhig, kein ICE störte uns bei der Vorwärtsbewegung bis zum Ortseingang von Bad Lauchstädt. Ich fuhr weiter zur Laucha und folgte deren Lauf nach Westen, entlang am dortigen Teich,







überquerte die Laucha und fuhr an ihrem rechten Ufer weiter in die Innenstadt bis wir auf die Jahnstraße stießen. Auf dieser dann weiter nach SW bis zum Reitplatz am südlichen Ortsaugang von Bad Lauchstädt. Der Wurde auf einer Wiese überquert, das heutige Versteck wurde aufgesucht



und dann ging es weiter auf der Ausfallstraße L163 nach SW bis zur Kreuzung Feldweg Milzau-Schafstädt. Hier verließ ich die L163 und fuhr auf einen neu geschaffenen Betonspurenweg



_(Und ja einen ICE sahen wir auch vorbeirauschen)_



weiter nach SW bis zur Brücke über die ICE-Stecke auf Höhe Klobikau. Wir überquerten die ICE-Trasse und fuhren nach Süden zum Schwarzeichradweg am südlichen Ortsrand. Auf diesen ging es weiter nach Westen bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang von Oberklobikau. Auf dem dortigen Wirtschaftsweg fuhren wir zum nördlichen Rand der Klobikauer Halde weiter.











Der Weg führte uns vorbei am Wasserwerk Wünsch bis zum Rundweg um den Geiseltalsee. Hier waren wir jetzt einigermaßen von dem SW-Wind geschützt.







_(Die hellen Sandstellen in der Mitte des Sees sind erst durch den niedrigen Wasserstand wieder zum Vorschein gekommen.) _
Auf dem Radweg ging es weiter bis zum Ostufer am Strand von Frankleben, aber jetzt mit ordentlichem Rückenwind. Mit gutem Auge konnte man auch das Einleiten des Saalewassers erkennen. An dieser Stelle waren fast keine Wellen zu sehen. Durch die trockenen Monate ist der Wasserstand des Geiseltalsees seit Juli um 30 cm gesunken. Der Pegel liegt sonst bei 98 m und ist somit auf 97,68 m gefallen. Um die Stabilität der Ufer zu gewährleisten, -Toleranzgrenze liegt bei 97,50 m- wird wieder Saalewasser von Daspig in den See gepumpt. Vom Franklebener Ufer ging es dann auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg.
Es war eine schöne kleine Vormittagsrunde, bei der wir unser gestecktes Zeitziel 12:00 Uhr um ein paar Minuten unterboten hatten.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag bis zum Kaffeetrinken, haben leffith und ich eine kleine Runde durch das Mannsfelder Land unternommen.
Das Wetter sah gut aus, die Sonne lachte schon und der Wind war moderat, als ich mich zum Bahnhof Merseburg aufmachte. Bei der Annäherung an den Fahrstuhl sah ich schon leffith auf dem Bahnsteig stehen.



Ich gesellte mich zu ihm, schnell das Hopperticket Hin und Rück bis Röblingen am See gekauft und da rollte auch schon der ABELIO Richtung Halle ein. In Halle mussten wir uns etwas sputen, runter von Gleis 10 und rüber zum Gleis 12, wo der ABELIO nach Kassel schon wartete. Wir rein, die Räder befestigt, hatten ja Platz ohne Ende, da rollte der Zug langsam an. Der erste Halt ist Röblingen am See, wo er auch pünktlich um 09:20 Uhr hielt. Wir raus aus dem Zug, das GPS gestartet und dann fuhren wir schon in Richtung Osten bis zur L176.



Auf dieser Straße dann weiter nach Norden, vorbei am salzigen See bis nach Aseleben.











Hier stießen wir auf den Rundweg des Süßen Sees und folgten ihn bis Womsleben. Ab hier dann weiter auf der K2316 bis zur Kalten Stelle, wo jetzt ein Harzer Wandernadel Stempelkasten steht, das war mir bis heute noch nicht bekannt.



Hinter dem Rastplatz Kalte Stelle bogen wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, der uns durch das Nonnental mit seinen Streuobstwiesen führte.



Im Tal bog ich auf einen mir noch unbekannten Weg ab, an, der dann im Nirwana endete, laut Karte hätte er aber weiter führen müssen, war aber nicht so, also wieder retour ins Nonnental und weiter durch das Tal bis zur großen Kreuzung. Hier bog ich nach Norden ab und folgte den Weg der stetig und zum Schluss heftig bergan ging.
Auf der Höhe angekommen hatten wir einen sehr schönen Blick Richtung Eisleben.











In einem Bogen ging es wieder runter bis zur Kreuzung. Die wurde nach NW hin überquert bis zum Fressbach. Gleich hinter der Brücke bog ich nach Norden hin ab und folgte einen Pfad am Ufer des Fressbach, der uns bis Oberrissdorf führte.



Jetzt ging es heftig zur Sache berghoch bis zum nördlichen Rand der Ortschaft. Ca. 350 m hinter dem Wasserturm



bogen wir auf einen Feldweg nach Norden ab und folgten diesen Weg bis zum Abzweig zur Straße Hedersleben- Polleben. Auf dieser Straße dann weiter nach SO bis Hedersleben. Ein Kampfkurve durch den Ort, bis ich die Ausfallstraße gefunden hatte und auf dieser dann weiter, wieder heftig berghoch über die Laweke auf der Grünen Tanne.



Diese Straße folgten wir nach Süden bis zur Eislebener Straße und hatten dabei Richtung Petersberg, über das Tal der Laweke, einen herrlichen Fernblick.



Auf der Eislebener Straße dann weiter nach Osten bis nach Neehausen. Den Ort verließen wir auf der K2315 nach Süden bis wir auf auf die K2129 stießen, auf der dann weiter nach Osten bis zum Abzweig nach Egypten.








Am dortigen Aussichtspunkt genossen wir den Blick über die Weinberge und den Süßen See. Zurück ging es auf dem Weg oberhalb der Weinberge nach Westen bis zur K2315. Auf dieser dann mit ordentlichen Speed die Serpentinen runter bis zum Strandbad am Ostufer des Süßen See.



Den Ort verließen wir auf den Zubringer zur B80, überquerten dann die B80 und fuhren zum Salziger Seen Weg, am Nordufer des Sees nach Westen weiter







bis zur L176. Links von uns lag der Salzige See, oder das was noch übrig war, denn er ist vollkommen ausgetrocknet. Auf der L176 dann wieder weiter nach Süden bis zum Bahnhof Röblingen am See, wo wir ca. 6 Minuten vor Abfahrt des ABELIO Richtung Halle eintrafen und somit eine ganze Stunde früher als ich geplant hatte. Die Rückfahrt mit dem Zug erfolgte dann ganz entspannt und in Halle schaften wir es auch noch innerhalb von 4 Minuten die Bahnsteige für den Zug in Richtung Merseburg zu wechseln. Einsteigen, Räder abstellen und schon rollte er an.
Am Ende hatte ich 13 Punkte für den WP erreicht, die Sonne hat gelacht, wir haben viel neues kennengelernt, also ein rundum angenehmer verlängerter Vormittag. Dank an leffith der mir wieder ohne zu murren gefolgt ist.
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oamrwtkbbhluxloj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (31. Oktober 2018)

Die Tour war wirklich wieder sehr schön und natürlich mit besten Udo-Wetter versehen.


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2018)

Hallo,
morgen Tour Richtung Saaleradweg-Sössen-Muschwitz-Lützen-Merseburg.
Start 09:00 Uhr Kreisel Gotthardtsteich. Ca. 58,6 km.


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2018)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag ging es in den Burgenlandkreis, ein paar Geocachingverstecke suchen.
Da potentielle Mitfahrer heute nicht konnten startete ich um 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg am Gotthardteich mal solo. Vom Teich nach Süden zum Einstieg in den Saaleradweg und auf diesen weiter bis Rössen,



_(Gotthardteich Merseburg Ostufer)_







wo ich den Radweg verließ und auf der K2176 den kürzesten Weg bis zum Krähenberg/ Leuna nahm. Er traf ich wieder auf den Saaleradweg und folgte ihn bis Bad Dürrenberg.







_(Das ist der gesperrte Abschnitt, man muss auf die Straße ausweichen)_
Der Radweg ist zur Zeit wegen Bauarbeiten zwischen Kröllwitz und Saalebrücke Bad Dürrenberg voll gesperrt. Ab der Saalebrücke dann weiter auf dem Radweg, vorbei am Saalewehr, bis zur Westseite des Sportplatzes von Vesta.







Weiter an der Südseite Sportplatz nach SO auf der K2181. Die Straße zog sich mit dem Straßenpflaster aus dem wohl gefühlten Mittelalter.



Ich überquerte die BAB 9 und fuhr am westlichen Rand von Bothfeld weiter nach Röcken. Die L188 wurde nach Süden hin überquert,



danach noch über die BAB 38 und schon verschwand ich im dortigen Wäldchen. Auf Höhe des alten Tagebaus, Nordseite bog ich zum Ufer ab











und folgte den Fußweg am westlichen Ufer entlang bis zur K2190. Diese wurde nach Süden in Richtung Sössener Wäldchen überquert. Weiter ging es durch das Wäldchen bis zum östlichen Ortseingang von Sössen. Den Ort verließ ich am westlichen Ortsausgang am Naturlehrpfad Sössen-Poserna, ein schöner und interessanter Lehrpfad.







In Poserna angekommen, bog ich südlichen Ortsausgang auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, der mich in einem Bogen zum Rippachbach führte. Auf den Wiesenweg, der parallel zum Rippach führt,



dann weiter nach Süden bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Taucha, Lange Straße. Ab hier durch einen Hohlweg hügelaufwärts bis zum Plateau im Osten weiter. Auf der Höhe nach Süden bis zur L189. Weiter auf der L189 nach Osten bis zum Ende der Halde rechter Hand, dort auf einen Waldweg nach Süden, vorbei an Klein-Cindy



bis zur Ortsmitte von Gothewitz.



_(schöne Arbeit am Ortsausgang von Gothewitz)_
Weiter auf der Hauptstraße bis Wunschlaub, wo ich am Ortsende nach NO abbog und bis Tornau weiter fuhr. Am Denkmal bog ich nach Norden ab und folgte den nicht gesperrten Weg durch die alten Tagebaue nach Norden bis zur L189. Auf dieser weiter über Starsiedel bis hinter die BAB 38. Auf dem Wirtschaftsweg neben der neuen Umgehungsstraße ging es weiter bis Michlitz. Von Michlitz weiter nach Norden bis nach Schwesswitz







(Den nächsten Sturm wird dieses Gebäude in Ellerbach nicht überstehen)
und dann auf den Kohleradweg, weiter bis Tollwitz. Ab Tollwitz
nach Bad Dürrenberg und dann wieder zum Saaleradweg und auf diese bis zum Startpunkt der Tour zurück.
nach 4 Stunden und 1 Minute und 64 km war ich wieder zu Hause angekommen. Am Anfang war es ein wenig trüb, aber am Ende kurz vor Merseburg ließ sich dann auch mal die Sonne blicken.


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2018)

Morgen, kleine Wallendorfer Runde. Treffpunkt 09:20 bis 09:30 Uhr   Neumarktbrücke.
*Tour fällt leider aus, Rad defekt, kriege es bis zum Start nicht mehr hin.*


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2018)

Am Mittwoch kleine Tour durch die Elsterauen bis zur Domholzschänke.
Start 10:10 Uhr Merseburg Neumarktbrücke.


----------



## hallunke (5. November 2018)

ist vorgemerkt


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2018)

Hallo,
war heute mal für 2 Stunden Richtung Halle-Wörmlitz, Südpark-Holleben und zurück unterwegs. War ganz schön warm gewesen, für diesen Tag die falsche Anzugsordnung gewählt gehabt.


----------



## hallunke (6. November 2018)

das mit der zu warmen Anzugsordnung hatte ich heute auch - mehrmals. Zuerst bei der Radtour nach Höhnstedt https://www.komoot.de/tour/51348302 und dann noch mal, als ich Nachmittags an der Saale nach Halle gelaufen bin.
Mein Fahrradtacho hat übrigens als Ø Temperatur 18°C angegeben und als max. sogar 23°C - im NOVEMBER!!!
Da ergibt sich die interessante Frage, was zieht man morgen an?
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2018)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag, bei Sonne pur und fast sommerlichen Temperaturen, ging es mit Bonsaibikerin und Hallunke auf Tour. Treffpunkt war 10:10 Uhr auf der Neumarktbrücke in Merseburg. Bevor ich zu meinem Rad in den Keller ging grübelte ich, was zieht man bei so einem Wetter an. In der Sonne schwitzt man, im Schatten der Bäume im Auenwald wird es wieder kalt, also ein Kompromiss muss gefunden werden und wurde auch gefunden. So begab ich mich zur Wohnung von Bonsaibikerin und holte sie ab. Warten brauchte ich nicht, sie fuhr sich wohl schon auf der Straße ein wenig warm, als ich mich annäherte. So konnten wir gleich einen fliegenden Start hinlegen und zum Saaleradweg runter fahren, den wir dann bis zum Treffpunkt mit Hallunke folgten. Auch Hallunke war schon am Treffpunkte und kaute noch an seinem Brötchen, als wir eintrafen. 


 
Da sich ja kein weiterer Mitfahrer angemeldet hatte, starteten wir gleich nach der Begrüßung Richtung Schleusenkanal, der am Ende abgesperrt wurde. Man will wohl den Schlamm aus dem Kanal entfernen, das erste Rad hatte man schon geborgen gehabt. Über Meuschau ging es bis zum Ortseingang von Lössen. An der Waldkante bog ich nach Süden zum Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg ab und folgte ihn






 
bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Löpitz. Auf dem Zufahrtsweg zum Wallendorfer Strand fuhren wir weiter bis zum Ufer des Wallendorfer See. 


 
Rechts von der Zufahrt befindet sich die Anlage „keltischer Baumkreis“. Weiter ging es auf einen Trail am Ufer nach Osten bis wir auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg trafen, den wir weiter nach Osten, vorbei am Südufer des Raßnitzer See folgten. Nach 15 km, 


 
nordwestlich von Zweimen, bog ich auf den Gosewanderweg ab und folgte diesen parallel zum Nordufer der Luppe bis zum Schlosspark Dölkau. Ab hier ein kurzes Stück auf der Straße bis zum Schlossteich. 


 
Am Südufer folgte wir den Wanderweg weiter nach Osten bis zur K2178. Diese Straße wurde überquert und weiter ging es durch das Waldgebiet westlich Horburg. 


 
Nachdem wir Horburg erreicht hatten fuhren wir weiter am Waldrand nördlich Horburg und gelangten so bis nach Masslau. Auch dieser Ort wurde nach Norden hin zum Damm der neuen Luppe durchquert. 


 
Hier unterquerten wir die BAB 9 und fuhren auf und neben dem Damm weiter bis zur B186. Auch hier wurde die Straße überquert, auf dem Damm ging es dann weiter bis zum Abzweig zur Domholzschänke. In der Schänke dann Mittagspause bei einem Wildmenü. Nach der Stärkung ging es wieder zum Damm der Neuen Luppe, die wir auf der dortigen Fußgängerbrücke überquerten. Auf der Grundorfer Linie ging es weiter durch den Auenwald nach NW bis zur B186. Ein paar Meter den straßenbegleitenden Radweg nach Norden, wo wir dann wieder in den Auenwald abbogen. Wir folgten jetzt der Masslauer Linie und den inneren Leipziger Ring, der uns zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster, südlich Wehlitz brachte. Ab hier folgten wir den Elsterradweg bis nach Lochau, wo sich Hallunke von uns verabschiedete. 


 
Bonsaibikerin und ich folgten den Radweg auf dem Damm der Steinlache bis Kollenbey. Dort ging es über die Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale zum Saaleradweg, den wir bis nach Merseburg weiter folgten. Auf Höhe des Krankenhauses war dann die Tour beendet. 
Mir hat die Tour Spaß gemacht, die Sonne brannte unbarmherzig auf uns hernieder, es gab keine Pannen und ich bin wieder einmal Streckenabschnitte gefahren die ich seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr gefahren bin. Zu Hause angekommen gab es noch eine Runde um den Block, um meine 180 Minuten Fahrzeit für den WP voll zu bekommen. 
Danke an meine Mitfahrer für die Begleitung und euch noch eine schöne Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (7. November 2018)

Danke Dir für´s Einladen und Mitnehmen und für das hervorragende Wetter (war ja wieder nicht zu toppen).
+ es war doch wieder mal grandios!




Herbstimpression in der Elsteraue (noch kurz vor dem offiziellen Treffpunkt)





auch hier kam ich noch vorbei...
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2018)

Hallo,
hat jemand morgen Lust zu einer Tour, oder jemand macht selber eine in Merseburg und Umgebung, dann bitte melden.


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand morgen Lust zu einer Tour, oder jemand macht selber eine in Merseburg und Umgebung, dann bitte melden.


So, habe soeben einen Mitfahrer bekommen, Harti kommt mit.
Start: *09:05* Merseburg Bäckerei Rahaus-Filiale in der Halleschen Straße 86 und um ca. *09:15-09:20 Uhr* Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Schkopau.
Rückkehr in Merseburg bis spätestens 14:00 Uhr.
Wenn es regnen sollte wird nicht gefahren.


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2018)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag traf ich mich mit Harti zu einer Vormittagstour. Um 09:00 Uhr holte ich ihn ab und lenkte meine Richtung gleich zur Halleschen Straße in Merseburg, auf der Höhe vom Café Rahaus ein kurzer Blick nach links, aber dort stand kein Mitfahrer, so ging es gleich ohne Halt weiter bis Schkopau. 
Schkopau passierten wir durch die Chemiestraßen bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale. Die wurde überquert und weiter ging die Fahrt zum Damm der Steinlache nördlich Kollenbey. 






 
Uns kam es so vor dass durch die Trockenheit der vergangenen Monate der Wind den Sand fortgeweht hatte und somit den Schotter freigelegt hatte. Es machte wahrlich kein Vergnügen auf der Schotterpiste zu pedalieren. Wir unterquerten schiebend die Eisenbahnbrücke die über die Weiße Elster führt, vor Jahren bin ich hier noch gefahren, aber mit fortschreitendem Alter wird jetzt geschoben. Der Anblick der Schmierereien war auch keine Augenweide, werde den neuen Bürgermeister eine Information zu kommen lassen. 
Wir erreichten die L183 und überquerten auf ihr die Weiße Elster in Richtung Lochau. In Lochau bog ich auf die L170 ab und folgte dieser bis zum Kreisel nördlich Döllnitz, hier bogen wir auf die L167 ab, die uns nach Norden bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang von Dieskau brachte. Hier überquerten wir die B6 und gelangten nach wenigen 100 Metern in Zwintschöna an. Vorbei am Bahnhof dann weiter nach Norden zum Radweg Zwintschöna- Großkugel. 


 
Auf diesen dann bis nach Großkugel. Hier folgten wir der Teichstraße nach Norden bis zur Straße Am Kabelskesteg. Auf dieser dann weiter nach Westen bis zum Ende, ab hier beginnt ein Fußweg der uns nach Norden über die Kabelske bis Dölbau führte. 


 
Kurz vor dem Dorfteich im Norden des Ortes bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach NO ab. 


 
Am Ende des Weges stießen wir auf die L165, überquerten auf dieser  auf dem Radweg die BAB 14 und gelangten nach wenigen Metern in ein Gewerbegebiet an. Hier ging es dann ein Stück nach Norden, wo wir Mariechen 


 
einen Besuch abstatteten. Anschließen wieder zurück zur L165 und auf dieser nach Westen bis zum Ortseingang  von Reideburg. Auf einen Wirtschaftsweg am Dölbauer Graben 


 
ging es am Nordrand der Ortschaft weiter nach Westen in den Ort. Wir fuhren durch den Ort nach Süden, vorbei an der Bildungs - und Begegnungsstätte Deutsche Einheit und gelangten in ein Neubaugebiet, dass noch nicht so richtig auf meinem Karten werk verzeichnet war. Am Ende bog ich auf den Laukenweg ab und folgte diesen nach Westen. Am Ende standen wir vor der Reide, hier war der Weg zu Ende. Also setzten wir ein paar Meter zurück, bogen nach Norden ab und folgten dann den ersten Fußweg der nach Westen führte, diesmal über eine Brücke über der Reide und gelangten so in Büschdorf an. Wir erreichten die Wallendorfer Straße und folgten dieser nach Süden, vorbei am Ostufer vom Hufeisensee bis Kanena. Ab hier weiter nach Süden, vorbei am Osendorfer See 


 
_(kurz vor dem Fußgängerüberweg sah ich dieses Verkehrszeichen, wurde wohl in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion von den unbekannten halleschen Künstler verschönert)_
bis Radewell. Hier folgten wir dann dem Elsterradweg bis zur B91 und auf dem Radweg an der B91 ging es dann bis Merseburg zurück. Die neue Brücke über die Saale ist zwar fertig, aber die Anbindung an die B91 wird wohl noch einige Wochen dauern.
 Am Ende waren es dann 15 Punkte für den WP geworden, die Sonne hat gelacht und wir hatten wieder neue Ecken kennengelernt.   
Hier die Strecke:


----------



## hallunke (11. November 2018)

Super!!!


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2018)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch kleine 70 km Tour Richtung Weiße Elster Westufer Zwenkauer See und zurück.
Start: 08:05 Uhr Kreisverkehr am Gotthardsteich in Merseburg, ehemaliges Lenindenkmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (12. November 2018)

sieht interessant aus - vielleicht. Ich melde mich vorher, falls es klappt
vG
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Mittwoch kleine 70 km Tour Richtung Weiße Elster Westufer Zwenkauer See und zurück.
> Start: 08:05 Uhr Kreisverkehr am Gotthardsteich in Merseburg, ehemaliges Lenindenkmal.


*Achtung Änderung des Treffpunktes! 
Neuer Treffpunkt 08:10 Uhr Merseburg Neumarktbrücke, Saaleübergang unterhalb des Schlosses.*


----------



## hallunke (13. November 2018)

Sorry Udo,
ich muss nun doch absagen, ich bekomme es zeitlich nicht hin. Jetzt sind doch noch einige "Behörden"Termine angefallen...
ich wünsche Dir eine gute und interessante Fahrt (und dass Du auch die gesuchten Caches findest)
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2018)

So bin ich dann allein unterwegs.


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2018)

Hallo,
heute wollte ich eigentlich eine Geocachertour Richtung Zwenkauer See unternehmen, eigentlich.
Da die potenziellen Mitfahrer heute terminlich nicht konnten, habe ich den Wecker einen Klaps verpasst und 1 Stunde länger geschlafen. So startete ich statt 08:00 Uhr erst um 09:00 Uhr. Die Strecke wurde ein wenig verändert und so passierte ich die Neumarktbrücke über die Saale um 09:10 Uhr



_(Saaleradweg unterhalb Schloss Merseburg)_
Richtung B181 und verließ Merseburg auf den straßenbegleitenden Radweg bis zum Abzweig nach Friedensdorf.



Hier verläuft auch der Floßgraben. Gleich hinter dem südlichen Ortsausgang von Friedensdorf verläuft ein Wirtschaftsweg nach NO,



der am Ende auf die L184 trifft. Auf dieser dann weiter, vorbei am alten Saale-Elsterkanalbau bis nach Schladebach. Weiter durch die Ortschaft bis Kötzschau. Hier bog ich nach Süden auf die K2179 ab, die mich bis nach Rampitz führte, hier traf ich wieder auf den Floßgraben und folgte deren Verlauf auf einer Nebenstraße nach Osten bis kurz hinter die BAB9. Am Ende der Brücke bog ich nach Süden ab, rechts von mir verläuft der Floßgraben. Der Floßgraben fließt hier durch die Ortschaft Nempitz Richtung SO weiter.



_(Dorfteich Ortseingang Nempitz)


 
(Radweg durch Nempitz neben dem Floßgraben)


 
(Park in Nempitz Ortsmitte mit Floßgraben)


 



 
(Thälmann Denkmal in Nempitz)_
Am östlichen Ortsausgang überquerte ich die L187 und fuhr auf einen Feldweg weiter nach Süden.



_(An der Baumreihe verläuft der Floßgraben weiter in grobe Richtung Lützen)


 _
Nach 20,4 km bog ich auf einen weiteren Wirtschaftsweg nach Westen ab,



überquerte die L184 und gelangte an den Dorfteich von Zöllschen. Weiter ging es durch den Ort bis kurz hinter die BAB9 nach Westen weiter. An ersten Wirtschaftsweg, der nach Süden führt, bog ich ab und fuhr auf diesen dann nach wenigen Metern in südlicher Richtung







nach Osten weiter bis in die Ortschaft Vesta. Hier traf ich auf den Saaleradweg






 
und folgte diesen bis Kleinkorbetha. Im Ort über die Saalebrücke auf zum Saaleradweg am Westufer der Saale. Den Saaleradweg folgte ich nach Süden bis in Höhe der Schutzhütte, dort bog ich auf einen Wiesenweg ab,



der mich nach Westen bis zur L182 am südlichen Ortsausgang von Großkorbetha brachte. Hier ging es erst einmal auf einer alten Kopfsteinpflasterstraße den Hügel hoch, bis kurz vor der Eisenbahnlinie Halle-WSF. Parallel in einem etwas größeren Abstand zur Eisenbahnlinie fuhr ich weiter nach Norden, durchquerte den Ort und fuhr dann über Spergau und Leuna bis Merseburg zurück.
Am Ende sind dann noch gute 50 km zusammengekommen. Ich dachte ich kenne schon alle Wege rund um Merseburg, aber heute habe ich wieder zwei Abschnitte kennengelernt, auf denen ich noch nicht langgefahren bin. Es wurden auch noch nebenbei drei Verstecke gefunden, somit konnte ich heute meine 4000 Geocachefunde voll machen.
Freitag sollen es ja noch einmal 10°C werden, dazu noch Sonne pur, mal sehen wohin es an diesem Tag gehen wird.


----------



## hallunke (14. November 2018)

eine schöne Entdeckertour also wieder mal - klasse! Und dazu auch noch grandioses Wetter. Vor allem aber gratuliere ich zur Vollendung der 4000 - super!
Ich wäre ja sehr gerne mit gefahren (auch Deine ursprüngliche Planung hatte mich interessiert). Aber leider kam kurzfristig einiges dazwischen, und so habe ich meine heutigen Kilometer nur zwischen diversen Behörden in Halle absolvieren können. Sozusagen Behördenmarathon, oder Behördenpendel oder Behörden-Ping-Pong. Wenigstens habe ich jetzt den Lehrgang sicher, den ich gerne haben wollte. Nun werde ich wohl in der nächsten Zeit noch viel weniger zum Radfahren kommen als so schon (hihi).
viele Grüße erst mal bis es wieder mal klappt
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2018)

hallunke schrieb:


> ….Wenigstens habe ich jetzt den Lehrgang sicher, den ich gerne haben wollte.....


Das ist ja super, nicht dass du jetzt weniger zum fahren kommst, sondern dass du den Lehrgang bekommen hast.
Letzt haben wir eine reale Chance dich im WP vielleicht zu überholen, oder wie hat man das früher gesagt "Überholen ohne einzuholen".


----------



## hallunke (15. November 2018)

holen wir nicht gemeinsam ein... oder über oder wie auch immer.
Na und es gibt ja immer noch die Wege zum Lehrgangsort und dann wieder zurück (leffith macht es ja schon mit seinen Jobwegen vorbildlich), also schaun mer mal!
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2018)

Hallo,
Morgen gibt es Rindergulasch mit Rotkohl und Klößen zum Mittagessen.Das heißt um 12:15 Uhr Start mit Harti zum Kalorien verbrennen. Es geht nach St. Micheln einen Ortsteil von Mücheln, ein neues Versteck in der Gegend aufsuchen. Mal sehen ob wir es schaffen bis zum Kaffeetrinken wieder bei unseren Frauen am Tisch zu sitzen.


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2018)

Hallo,
gestern war das Wetter ja ein wenig sonnig, so entschloss ich mich kurzfristig für eine Fahrt mit der DB von Merseburg über Halle bis Leipzig-Wahren zu fahren. Die Reise begann schon mal mit Verspätung, da ich aber in Halle gute 20 Minuten Zeit hatte um vom Bahnsteig 10 zu meiner S3-Bahn am Bahnsteig 1 zu kommen, hatte es aber gereicht. Die S-Bahn fuhr ein und ich hatte ein ganzes Radabteil für mich allein, 



 
gut um 10:21Uhr sind die Pendler ja schon alle an ihren Arbeitsplätzen, es ist also nicht mit den Zuständen, wie früh am Morgen, zu vergleichen. Die Bahn rollte pünktlich auf die Minute an und um 10:48 Uhr gingen in Leipzig-Wahren die Türen auf. Die Fahrstühle funktionierten ebenfalls, so konnte ich um 10:52 Uhr vom Südeingang starten. Auf der Strecke hatte ich mir 14 Verstecke aufs Garmin geladen, mal sehen wieviel ich wohl finden werde.
Mein Weg führte zuerst ein wenig nach Westen, um dann nach Süden abzubiegen. Die B6 wurde überquert und nach 2,5 km erreichte ich den Mühlgraben, 






 
den ich zur Insel überquerte am Südufer der Insel dann noch über die Weiße Elster bis vor zur Straße „An der Elster“. 










 
Auf dieser dann weiter nach Osten bis zur Gustav-Esche-Straße. Hier bog ich wieder nach Süden ab, passierte das Haus Auensee 


 
und bog kurz vor der Nahle nach Osten in den Auenwald ab. 


 
Auf der Karte sah ich dann, das der Weg wieder zum Südufer der Neuen Luppe führte, wo ich eigentlich nicht hin wollte, so kehrte ich wieder um, überquerte die Nahle auf der Gustav-Esche-Straße und fuhr weiter nach Süden Richtung Bahnhof Leutzsch. Kurz vor dem Bahnhof suchte ich noch den Bauengraben auf, schlug mich mit dem Rad durch das Unterholz 


 
und als ich dann die zwei Verstecke gefunden hatte ging es zum Bahnhof Leutzsch. Weiter ging es gen Westen durch Böhlitz-Ehrenberg, dabei versuchte ich noch mein Glück mit dem heißen Draht, 


 
war aber zu Tatterich und konnte somit den Code nicht ermitteln. Also weiter durch Böhlitz-Ehrenberg bis Gundorf, wo ich wieder in den Auenwald eintauchte. Hier schnell noch eine wichtige Zahl, die eine glänzende, wertvolle Zerteilung beschreibt ermittelt. Sie kommt als Verhältniszahl im Pentagramm (regelmäßiger fünfzackiger Stern) ebenso vor wie an der Fassade des Leipziger Alten Rathauses. Man findet dieses Zahlenverhältnis in der Natur näherungsweise auch bei der Anordnung von Blättern und in Blütenständen mancher Pflanzen. Gut, habe ich natürlich nicht im Auenwald ermittelt, sondern schon vor gut einem Jahr mit Hilfe von Tante Google. 


 
Dann aber weiter durch den Wald bis zur Domholzschänke und von dort auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis Merseburg zurück. 


 



 
_(Der Raßnitzer See Südufer)


 
(EON-Kraftwerk Schkopau)


 
(Zum Schluss blickte mich in Meuschau noch dieses Monster an)_
Es hat sich gelohnt, 8 Verstecke wurden gefunden, die Sonne meinte es gut mit mir, einige unbekannte Wege im Auenwald gefahren und noch 10 Punkte für den WP erradelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2018)

Hallo,
morgen um 09:00 Uhr Start in Merseburg auf der Neumarktbrücke, unterhalb vom Schloss Merseburg, zu einer kleinen Geocachetour Richtung Tollwitz- Nempitz- Floßgraben Merseburg.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, möchte er sich melden, oder am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
gleich geht es los nach Leißling, dort werde ich nach langer Zeit wieder eine Tour mit Reinhard1 machen. Der heutige Tag ist ja der schönste in dieser Woche, Sonne scheint schon.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
der heutige Tag war der schönste dieser Woche. So ging es um 09:36 Uhr mit der Bahn nach Leißling, wo ich um 09:54 Uhr Reinhard1 traf. Als ich ausstieg war es noch ganz schön frisch im Burgenlandkreis. Dementsprechend war Reinhard1 auch gekleidet. 






 







 
Gemeinsam fuhren wir auf dem Saaleradweg bis  Schönburg und von dort zum Abzweig Neue Welt/Mühlenwanderweg. 






 



 
Da ich ja heute noch ein paar Geocaches suchen und die Sonne genießen wollte, entschied ich mich für einen Wirtschaftsweg der südlich der Ortsverbindungsstraße Schönburg-Naumburg auf der Höhe verläuft. 






 







 
Der Boden war noch gefroren, als erst einmal den Berg hochging. Auf halber Höhe noch ein kleiner Bekleidungswechselstopp eingelegt, dann ging es weiter, immer nach Westen. Wir überquerten die Eisenbahnlinie in Naumburg-Ost und gelangten auf Höhe des Theaterplatzes in Naumburg auf die L205. Jetzt bog ich nach Süden ab und fuhr an der Vogelweide vorbei in den Bürgerpark hoch, war ein ordentlicher Anstieg. Beim Erreichen des Goetheweges bog ich wieder nach Westen ab und folgte den Weg bis zum Restaurant und  Café am Bürgergarten. 


 
Am Ende des Weges bog ich wieder nach Süden ab, auch hier ging es wieder berghoch bis zum Rosengarten. Dort wurden die Skulpturen im Rosengarten besichtigt, bevor wir uns wieder nach Norden bergab durch den Bürgergarten bis zum Salztor, östliches Torhaus, begaben. Jetzt bog ich wieder nach Westen ab, vorbei an der Nordseite des Othmarsfriedhofes bis zur B87. Hier ging es dann nach Norden weiter bis zum Mausakanal, dann weiter entlang des Rückhaltebeckens für das Regenwasser entlang der Moritzwiesen 






 
und der Mausa bis zum Abzweig an der „Gasse“. Auf der Straße dann weiter SW bis zur Unterführung der Eisenbahnstrecke Richtung Erfurt. Dort stießen wir nach einigen Metern auf den Saaleradweg und folgten diesen über den Blütengrund 


 
_(Die Schiffe liegen immer noch im Blütengrund vor Anker)


 







 
(Saalebrücke Leißling) _
zurück bis zum Bahnhof Leißling.


 
Es war ein angenehmer Vormittag mit neuen Eindrücken gewesen. Bei diesem heutigen Wetter hat es Spaß gemacht.
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag war ich im Auenwald unterwegs, aber dieses Mal zu Fuß. Es war Angeln im Wald angesagt und ja es hat großen Spaß gemacht. Mal was anderes und ja in der Zukunft wird dies öfter geschehen.
Aus diesen Gründen daher heute keinen Streckenplan .


----------



## soprano (15. Dezember 2018)

Was wurde denn geangelt???


----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2018)

soprano schrieb:


> Was wurde denn geangelt???


Ja in ca. 7 Meter Höhe hing ein Geocache an einem Ast, darin befand sich das Logbuch. Nur mit einer Angel kann man ihn runter holen und wieder oben anbringen.


----------



## hallunke (16. Dezember 2018)

das sind ja dann noch Geschicklichkeitsübungen allererster Kategorie. Ein Hoch auf die Feinmotorik...
ich bin wieder mal total begeistert!
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
morgen werde ich eine kurzfristig anberaumte Tour, mit Harti, zum Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt unternehmen.
Start um 09:10 Uhr Saalebrücke Merseburg, Neumarktbrücke.


----------



## hallunke (18. Dezember 2018)

viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch, werde in Gedanken (irgendwie) dabei sein...
vG Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
heute war es endlich soweit, die schon obligatorische Radtour zum Leipziger Weihnachtsmarkt wurde durchgeführt.
Um 09:00 Uhr holte ich meinen Begleiter Harti ab und gemeinsam fuhren wir zum zweiten Treffpunkt auf dem Saaleradweg zur Neumarktbrücke in Merseburg. 






 
Dort  hielten wir kurz um 09:10 Uhr und schauten uns noch einmal um, hätte ja jemand auf uns warten können. Es war also niemand da und so fuhren wir weiter über die Brücke bis vor zur B181. Auf Grund der Wettervorhersage, Regen war angesagt ab Mittag, hatte ich die kürzeste Strecke zum Weihnachtsmarkt geplant gehabt. Wir überquerten den Saalekanal auf der B181 und nicht auf der Radbrücke über den Kanal, die ja jetzt schon 12 Monate fertiggestellt ist,


 
aber die Anbindung zur Brücke immer noch nicht fertiggestellt ist. Wird wohl Weihnachten 2019 der Fall sein. In Höhe Abzweig Gewerbegebiet Meuschau wechselten wir auf den straßenbegleitenden Radweg und folgten diesen bis Ortseingang Wallendorf. Hier bog ich ab und folgte den Weg an der Luppe weiter in den Ort, vorbei an der alten Wassermühle ging es auf der Mühlstraße durch den Ort bis zur Luppebrücke am Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg. Wir überquerten die Luppe und folgten den NL RW, vorbei an gewaltigen Kopfweiden 






 
bis zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg am Raßnitzer See-Südufer. Auf dem Pilgerweg ging es weiter nach Osten bis in die Ortschaft Zweimen. Ab jetzt wieder auf Asphalt weiter, über Horburg-Maßlau bis Kleinliebenau, Wir unterquerten die BAB 9, heute der größte LKW Parkplatz in Sachsen/ Sachsen-Anhalt. 


 
Von Kleinliebenau weiter bis zur Domholzschänke, dann durch den Auenwald bis Gundorf. Ab hier nahm der Verkehr zu. Es ging auf Leipziger Straße immer schnurstracks nach Osten weiter. Die Eisenbahnstrecke Bad Dürrenberg-Leipzig wurde überquert, wo wir den Verlauf der Georg-Schwartz-Straße weiter folgten. In Höhe der Gaststätte Pfingsweide bog ich nach Norden ab jetzt wurde es ruhiger kaum noch Verkehr. Auf der Heimteichstraße ging es dann weiter nach SO bis in den Leutzscher Park, nördlich des Rathauses. Durch den Park in gerader Linie bis zum Abzweig Ellernweg und dann weiter auf diesen und der dortigen Gartenanlage nach SO.  Es ging vorbei an den Meyerschen Häusern in Lindenau bis zur Musikalischen Komödie in der Dreilindenstraße. Von hier war es dann nicht mehr weit bis zum Palmengarten, den wir auf dem Gosewanderweg durchquerten. Wir erreichten die Käthe-Kollwitz-Straße, überquerten das Elsterfluttbett. Und fuhren am östlichen Ufer weiter nach Süden bis in den Clara-Zetkin-Park. Der Park wurde nach NO durchquert 






 
bis wir den Martin-Luther-Ring erreichten. Von hier war es dann nur noch ein Katzensprung bis zum Weihnachtsmarkt. Die erste Bratwurstbude wurde nach 2 Stunden und 10 Minuten Fahrzeit zielgerichtet angesteuert. 


 
Wo sogleich die Bratwürste und den Kinderpunsch bestellten und uns schmecken ließen. 


 



 
Während des essens, konnten wir amüsant den Umgang mit Senf und Ketschup auf der Bratwurst bewundern. Zuerst ablecken vom Senf, weil er sonst auf der Hose oder Jacke zu finden wäre, klappte aber nicht immer optimal. Um 11:30 Uhr waren wir gesättigt und starteten zur Rücktour. Diesmal wählte ich eine kleine Rundfahrt durch die Kneipenmeile der Gottschedstraße. In einem Bogen erreichten wir die Red Bull Arena, überquerten wieder das Elsterbecken 


 
und folgten der B87 nach Westen bis zum Abzweig Kleinmesse. Ab hier nach Norden bis zur Hans-Driesch-Straße, auf dieser nach Westen weiter bis zur Straße „Zum Harfenacker. Hier dann nach Norden bis zum alten Bahnhof Leutzsch. 


 
_(Harti musste teilweise den Kopf einziehen)_
Wir folgten dann den Weg am Chemie- Leipzig Stadion vorbei weiter nach Westen und gelangten am Ende wieder auf die Leipziger Straße. Auf dieser ging es über Grundorf 


 



 
_(Vorbei an der Entenbraterei in Grundorf)_
bis in die Auewiesen südlich Auenwald und Domholzschänke und gelangten nach wenigen Kilometern wieder in Kleinliebenau an. 


 



 
_(In Hornburg-Maßlau haben diese Kanadagänse in einem Garten Zwischenstation eingelegt.)


 _
(Ein kleiner Pfad durch das Wäldchen in Horbach-Maßlau war auch noch dabei.)
Ab hier ging es dann wie hinzu zurück nach Merseburg. Ab Zweimen holte uns dann noch der vorhergesagte Regen ein. Hinter Wallendorf musste ich dann doch noch die Regenjacke anziehen. Um 14:05 stand ich dann nach 70 km und 18 WP Punkten unter der Dusche.
Es war wieder einmal eine sehr interessante Tour gewesen, mit Gegenden in Leipzig die wir noch nicht kannten.
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2018)




----------



## hallunke (21. Dezember 2018)

Danke Dir für Deine guten Wünsche... und vielleicht wird es ja tatsächlich was zwischen den Jahren...
Und nun noch dies hier:






wünsche ich allen Radlern von nah und fern (weil ich neulich mal gefragt wurde, was ich gerade mache - sowas u.a.)
viele Grüße + kommt gut und gesund ins Neue Jahr
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
gestern war ich mit Harti bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und moderaten 6°C, aber etwas kühlem Wind unterwegs. 
Wir haben uns spontan zur einer Festagsbratenverbrennungstour verabredet. Übertreiben wollten wir es aber auch nicht, so starteten wir um 09:30 Uhr von Merseburg und fuhren auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg Richtung Beuna. Ab Beuna dann auf der neu instandgesetzten Straße bis zum Ortseingang Großkayna und von dort am Ostufer weiter 


 







 
über Reichhardtswerben bis nach Weißenfels zum Marktplatz. Der Radweg am Ostufer des Großkaynaer Sees wird immer schlechter, die Wurzeln heben die Asphaltdecke gewaltig an, was das fahren mit Tourenräder nicht gerade angenehm macht.
Uns fiel auch auf der ganzen Tour auf, dass wir keine kleinen Vögel gesichtet hatten, weder Meise noch Spatz. In Weißenfels auf der Prachtstraße, der Jüdenstraße, war kaum Bewegung 


 



 
und der Markt war ausgestorben, so verließen wir Weißenfels auf der Leipziger Straße und fuhren auf den Saaleradweg am rechten Saaleufer 



_(Am Horizont das Weindorf Burgwerben) _






 







 
weiter Richtung Kleinkorbetha. Hinter der Ortschaft Oeglitzsch ist man dabei den Radweg an der Saale Richtung Kleinkorbetha auszubauen.


 
In Kleinkorbetha überquerten wir wieder die Saale und fuhren auf dem Radweg auf dem linken Saaleufer weiter. Kurz hinter Wengelsdorf unterquerten wir die Eisenbahnlinie WSF-Leipzig. In der Ortschaft Kröllwitz erreichten wir wieder den Saaleradweg und folgten diesen bis nach Merseburg zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
wer noch nicht so richtig weiß, was er am 31.12. machen will, der kann um 10:00 Uhr in Weißenfels Marktplatz zur 23. traditionellen Silvester- Radrundfahrt mitfahren.
http://www.white-rock.de/23-silvesterradtour/
Ich werde mit Harti um 08:40 Uhr vom Pennyparkplatz, Oeltzschner Straße, gegenüber dem AUDI-Autohaus an der B91 starten.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer noch nicht so richtig weiß, was er am 31.12. machen will, der kann um 10:00 Uhr in Weißenfels Marktplatz zur 23. traditionellen Silvester- Radrundfahrt mitfahren.
> http://www.white-rock.de/23-silvesterradtour/
> Ich werde mit Harti um 08:40 Uhr vom Pennyparkplatz, Oeltzschner Straße, gegenüber dem AUDI-Autohaus an der B91 starten.


*Achtung, wenn es morgen, am 31.12., um 08:20 Uhr regnet, dann lege ich mich nochmal für ein Stündchen aufs Ohr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
euch allen noch ein ordentliches schönes Bikerjahr.
Als ich gestern morgen aus dem Fenster sah, hatte ich eigentlich keinen Bock nach Weißenfels zur 23. Silvester Radrundfahrt zu fahren. Leichter Nieselregen ließ mich zweifeln. Aber dann habe ich meinen inneren Schweinehund überwunden und bin zum Treffpunkt mit Harti und seinem Sohn gefahren. Das nieseln hatte dann ja erfreulicher Weise aufgehört.
So machten wir uns sogleich auf den Weg zum Treffpunkt Marktplatz Weißenfels.
Wir trafen so gegen 09:50 Uhr ein. Auf dem Platz waren schon sehr viele Biker eingetroffen, die sehnsüchtig auf den Startschuss warteten.
Wir holten unseren Teilnehmerstempel ab und harten der Dinge die da kommen würden.






 



 



 
_(Der Stempler vom Dienst)_
Nach 10 Schlägen der Rathausuhr übernahm dann der Chef von Zweirad-Riese das Kommando und wies die Teilnehmer in die Streckenführung ein.


 



 



 
Vom Marktplatz ging es über die Pfennigbrücke zum Saaleradweg, den wir bis zur Saalebrücke in Großkorbetha folgten.


 
Auf dem Weg bis Großkorbetha fing es auf einem Mal stark zu nieseln an, da überlegte ich schon an der Brück den Heimweg anzutreten, überlegte es mir aber dann doch noch einmal und bereute es nicht, da der Niesel auf dem Ostufer der Saale wieder aufhörte.
An der L188 kurz vor Großgöhren gab es noch einmal einen Sammelhalt. Kurzes warten bis das langgezogene Fahrerfeld wieder zusammen war.


 



 
Die Straße wurde, nachdem alle wieder beisammen waren, überquert. Die Fahrt ging dann weiter über Großgöhren und Kleingöhren zum Rippachradweg und auf diesen bis Poserna.






 
_(Das Stück auf dem Rippachradweg war ein wenig rutschig gewesen, hier hieß es ein wenig aufpassen)_
Ab Poserna auf einen Plattenweg nach SW bis zum Ziel in Nellschütz.
Hier wartete auf uns die Erbsensuppe, Pfannkuchen und Schmalzschnitten satt, dazu gab es Tee, oder einen Glühwein.


 



 



 



 



 
Gegen 11:30 Uhr traten wir Merseburger den Rückweg an. Von Nellschütz ging es auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Lösau und Dehlitz (Saale), wo wir wieder auf den rechtsseitigen Saaleradweg trafen und diesen über Großkorbetha und Wengelsdorf bis Merseburg folgten.
Fazit: Es waren wohl wieder über 100 Teilnehmer. Es hat Spaß gemacht, das Jahr 2018 zusammen mit vielen bekannten Radlern ausklingen zu lassen.


----------



## hallunke (2. Januar 2019)

eine schöne + coole Tour...
für´s neue Jahr alles Gute, viel Gesundheit, viele Kilometer und gute Strecken, viel gute Laune
wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
heute morgen bei Regen nach Freyburg und Weischütz, aber mit dem 4 rädrigen CM. Die noch fehlenden Infos für einen Cache gefunden und dann zu Fuß immer bergan zum Finale, dabei die regnerische Aussicht genossen.
Mal sehen wir sich das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen so entwickelt.



Rechts am Bildrand der Nüssenberg mit 210 m üNN und im Frühjahr ein Paradies für Orchideen.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
gestern, am Nachmittag, habe ich den Geiseltalsee wieder mal einen Besuch abgestattet, nachdem ich zwei neue Dosen aufgesucht hatte.
Die Sonne kam kurz durch die Wolkendecke und erstrahlte das NO- Ufer des Sees, sogar einen Regenbogen konnte man sehen, bevor es wieder anfing zu regnen.


 
NO-Ufer des Geiseltalsees



Halde Blösien 
Zur Zeit ist das Wetter sehr ungemütlich und wie sicher die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage ist weiß ich auch nicht so genau.
Also lassen wir uns überraschen frei nach Ringelnatz:
_*"Sicher ist, dass nichts sicher ist. Selbst das nicht."*_


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
morgen soll ein schöner Tag werden und somit werde ich mich aufs Rad schwingen und die erste Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr machen (anbiken). Begleiten wird mich dabei Harti.
Es wird nur eine kleine Runde über 3,5 Stunden sein.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
ein schöner Tag wird es, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue. Aber der Schneeregen der vergangenen Nacht, hat meinen Plan für heute zu nichte gemacht, glatte Straßen, somit werde ich es heute bei einem Fußmarsch durch den Vormittag belassen.
Werde morgen einen neuen Anlauf in Richtung Halle Peißnitzinsel unternehmen.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
gestern war doch noch nichts mit dem Anbiken, aber eine schöne Wanderung durch einen Park in Halle Süd unternommen. Das Ziel war der Pestalozzipark.
Der 1926–1931 vom Gartenarchitekt Franz Mengel im Zusammenhang mit dem Bau der Gartenvorstadt Gesundbrunnen geschaffen wurde. In den 1970er Jahren und im Jahr 2001 wurde der Park in Richtung Südstadt erweitert – er erhielt einen Naturlehrpfad, eine weitere Hundewiese und zahlreiche Wegeverbindungen.



Es ging vom Südanfang bis zum Nordende, natürlich mit dem suchen von ein paar Verstecken.
Am südlichen Ende gibt es den sogenannten Terrassengarten, der ebenfalls in den 70er Jahren entstand und 2011 neu gestaltet wurde. Dabei entstand nun auf den Terrassen der sogenannte Generationenpark, der einen, im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch als Seniorenspielplatz bekannten, Mobilitätspark beinhaltet. Hier findet man Geräte, wie einen Stepper, die entfernt an Geräte aus dem Fitnessstudio erinnern.







Weiter ging es dann in Richtung Norden, hier sind Spielplätze für die kleineren angelegt, sowie etliche Blumenrabatten.











_(Das ist der Glockenturm von der Kirche am Gesundbrunnen)_















Der Park ist ein Besuch wert, sicherlich ist der Besuch im Frühjahr schöner als jetzt im Winter, aber in Halle gibt es ja noch mehrere solcher schönen kleineren und größeren Parks in den Ballungsräumen. Mal sehen wohin es mich beim nächsten Hallebesuch hinführen wird.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
heute, bei der schönen morgendlichen Sonne, ging es mit Harti auf Tour. Es war unsere erste Tour in diesem Jahr. Meine letzte Fahrt war am 31.12.2018.
So starteten wir um 10:00 Uhr von Merseburg und fuhren auf der Heerstraße in Richtung Westen.







Die Luft war klar und wir hatten auch heute eine sehr schöne Fernsicht.



_(Blick nach Norden in Richtung Kraftwerk Schkopau, an der Abgasfahne konnte man schon die Windstärke ableiten die uns entgegen blies.)_
Kurz vor der BAB 38 bog ich nach Süden ab, überquerte die Autobahn und gelangte danach in Blösien auf Höhe des Sportplatzes an.



_(Am Horizont die Halde Blösien, ehemals StOrtÜbPl der russischen Armee)_
Den Ort verließen wir auf der Ausfallstraße nach Süden und Bogen am Ortseingang von Frankleben zum Geiseltalsee ab.



_(Der Franklebener Strand am Geiseltalsee)


 
(Ostufer des Sees, im Bild links die Halde Pfännerhall)_
Da es heute die erste Fahrt im neuen Jahr war, wurde eine moderate, dem Alter angepasste Geschwindigkeit gewählt. Wir hatten den Wind von vorn und trotz scheinender Sonne war er doch noch ganz schön kalt, als er uns ins Gesicht blies.



_(Hier sieht man die Brücke, über die wegen des Abbaus verlegte Geisel)_
Der SW- Wind erzeugte einen leichten Wellengang, in dem sich die Sonne spiegelte. Mein heutiges Ziel waren die Weinberge und deren Wege nordwestlich von Gröst. Wir folgten also ab Frankleben den Geiseltalseerundweg auf der Südseite bis zum Hafen Braunsbedra.



_(Marina Braunsbedra mit Seebrücke und im Frühjahr der Hafen für ein großes Fahrgastschiff, Der Kapitän soll 
der Schiffer vom Blütengrund sein)_
Dort bog ich nach Süden ab, um noch schnell ein Versteck aufzusuchen, wo ich aber leider nicht fündig wurde. So folgten wir der Geiseltalstraße und Petzkendorfer Straße in Richtung Westen bis zum Ortseingang Krumpa an der L178, hier gab es auch ein Versteck, aber diese Dose wurde gefunden. Vom Ortseingang sind wir dann hoch zum Haltepunkt der Bahn in Krumpa. Parallel zum Verlauf der Schienen war in der Karte ein Waldweg eingezeichnet, der uns bis zur Gleinaer Hohle führen sollte, dort wollte ich eigentlich die Eisenbahnlinie überqueren. Aber wie es so mal ist kam es wieder einmal alles anders. Vor uns sah ich schon einen PKW stehen, der uns die Weiterfahrt erschwerte, also absteigen und um ihn herum schieben. Da bemerkte ich, die Fenster sind offen, die Motorhaube total verdreckt und im Fahrgastraum hingen die Kabel rum. Auch hatte der Pickup noch amtliche Kennzeichen vorn und hinten.







Da holte ich mein Handy aus der Tasche und rief mal schnell die 110 an. Am anderen Ende ein sehr freundliche Beamter, den ich den Stellplatz mitteilte und der uns anschließend zwei Polizeibeamte schickte.



_(Warten in der wärmenden Sonne auf die Polizei)_
Nach ca. 20 Minuten waren sie eingetroffen, wir zeigten ihnen den Standort und wir setzten dann unsere Fahrt in einer abgeänderten Tour fort. Wir fuhren durch Krumpa zum Geiseltalsee und folgten den unteren Rundweg, vorbei an der Marina Mücheln



und dem Campingplatz Stöbnitz bis hoch zum Weinberg, am Nordufer. Der Anstieg viel uns jetzt, durch den Rückenwind, etwas leichter. Oben angekommen kontrollierten wir die Uhrzeit mit der dortigen Sonnenuhr und stellten keine großen Abweichungen fest.



Weiter ging es nach Osten, vorbei am Weinberg



bis zur Ostseite der Halde Klobikau, wo wir auf den Plattenweg



nach Norden zur Heerstraße weiter rollten. Ab hier dann die letzten 10 km auf der Heerstraße nach Osten bis Merseburg zurück.
Für die erste Ausfahrt in 2019 war es eine schöne Tour gewesen, wir haben wieder etliches Neues gesehen und das Wetter hat auch gepasst. Nun, morgen werde ich mich um 12:00 Uhr in Richtung Halle Pestalozzipark- Gesundbrunnen-Böllberg- Pulverweiden-Gasometer auf dem Weg machen, wird nur eine kleine schnelle Tour, mit suchen und vielleicht auch finden sein, will ja um 15:00 Uhr wieder am Kaffeetisch sitzen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
wie gestern schon angekündigt, ging es heute mit Harti um 12:00 Uhr von Merseburg nach Halle. Beim Start war es zwar nicht so schön wie gestern, die Sonne fehlte noch, sie ließ sich aber unterwegs ein paar mal blicken. 



 
Von Merseburg ging es über Korbetha, entlang der Saale bis Hohenweiden, wo wir in Richtung Röpzig/Saale abbogen. Wir überquerten die Saale und fuhren weiter bis zum Böllberger Weg. Dort bog ich nach Osten ab in den Pestalozzipark. Den durchquerten wir von Süd nach Nord und trafen am Ende wieder auf den Böllberger Weg. Auf Höhe der jetzt mit einem Dach und Fenster versehenen riesigen Sporthalle






 







 
trafen wir wieder auf den Hafenbahnradweg und folgten diesen weiter.
Links vom Hafenbahnradweg tauchte die Pfaueninsel im Pulverweidenteich auf.


 



 
_(Ich war ja nun schon etliche Monate nicht mehr hier und staunte nur noch was sich so alles am alten Gasometer getan hat.)


 _
Am Endes des Radweges ein kurzer Halt am Prellbock, bevor es weiter ging zur Schafbrücke an der Wilden Saale.


 
_(Auf dem Weg zur Wilden Saale, am Ufer der Elisabethsaale entlang)_


 
_(Wilde Saale links und Elisabethsaale rechts, in Höhe Stadthafen)


 
(Stadthafen)


 
(Wohnhaus in guter Lage am Stadthafen)_


 
_(Die Schafbrücke über die Wilde Saale)


 _
Zurück ging es dann über das Rennbahnkreuz auf den neuen Radweg auf der Dammkrone, vorbei an der Pferderennbahn bis nach Angersdorf. Von dort dann über Holleben wieder zurück nach Merseburg.


 
_(Blick von der Dammkrone auf Halle Neustadt)


 
(Das Hauptgebäude der Pferderennbahn)_
Nach 39 km waren wir wieder zurück, und die Weg-Zeit-Berechnung hat trotz Geocaching, auch voll gepasst.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch war ich mit Harti zu einer kleinen lockeren Tour zum Geiseltalsee unterwegs, aber mit heftigen Wind von vorn.



Um den Wind ein wenig zu umgehen, habe ich versucht ihn so weit wie möglich durch die Baumbewachsung zu entschärfen, was uns nicht immer gelang.







So schaften wir es wegen der Kürze des Zeitfensters nur bis Neumark, von da dann wieder zurück, aber jetzt mit ordentlichem Rückenwind und die Sonne ließ sich dann auch noch für wenige Minuten sehen.
*Da sah es doch heute schon ganz anders aus*, Sonne pur, als ich mich um 10:00 Uhr mit Bonsaibikerin traf. Wir wollten eine lockere Geiseltalseeumrundung machen.



So ging es vom Start B91 in Merseburg auch sogleich auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis nach Frankleben zum Geiseltalsee.







Keine einzige Welle war auf dem See zu sehen. Im Uhrzeigersinn ging es dann am Ufer weiter bis Neumark Seebrücke.







Hier soll ab der kommenden Saison ein großes Fahrgastschiff seinen Heimathafen haben.



Wir machten einen kleinen Abstecher runter in den Hafenbereich und verließen ihn dann am Westende.



Die Brücke über die Geisel vor der Marina Mücheln ist im Augenblick wegen Arbeiten am Bauwerk gesperrt.



Also am Ostufer hoch, über die obere Brücke und am Westufer wieder runter.







Am unteren Rundweg angekommen ging es dann weiter Richtung Weinberg.



Für die ersten drei Fahrten in diesem Jahr schlauchte der Anstieg ganz schön.



Oben dann erst einmal eine kleine pause eingelegt zur Erholung.
Weiter ging es dann, aber schön abwärts bis Frankleben. Hier hatte ich einen klaren Vorteil, Masse mal Beschleunigung.



Kurz vor der Halde Blösien überholten wir noch zwei Pferde und bogen dann in Frankleben wieder ab, um in Richtung Merseburg zum Startort zurückzurollen.
Es war eine schöne entspannte Tour gewesen, bei Sonne pur. Man hätte heute auch schon mal in kurzer Kluft fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
heute, bei diesem Wetter, ist Familientag. Es geht nach Eisleben und um Eisleben zum Geocachen. Mal sehen ob wir alle Verstecke entdecken können.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Februar 2019)

Es war heute ein sehr schöner Tag Rund um Eisleben und Wolferode. Wieder viel entdeckt und für die nächste Radtour vorgermerkt.



_(Blick von der Großbäckerei Helfta in Richtung Waldgebiet Bischhofrode) _


 
_(Schloss Klosterrode)


 
(Blick auf Wimmelburg von oberhalb der Ottoschachthalden, hinter mir die Hüneburg, vom Aussichtspunkt Hünekessel)_
Hier im Bereich der Hüneburg gibt es schöne Trails mit sehr steilen Abfahrten.
Das wird wohl einer meiner nächsten Besuche sein.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
um 10:30 Uhr Start zu einer ca. 45 km Tour. Mit dabei Bonsaibikerin. Treffpunkt Merseburg B91 Pennyparkplatz.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
gestern ging es zu einer kleinen 46 km Tour in die Gröster Weinberge. Am Startpunkt um 10:30 Uhr warteten auf mich nicht nur Bonsaibikerin, sondern auch Bikermario.
So ging es ohne Umschweife sofort zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg in Richtuung Geiseltalsee.











Vom Strand in Frankleben ging es auf dem Rundweg Richtung Halde Pfännerhall.







Am östlichen Fuß der Halde ging es dann nach Süden zur Südseite. Hier folgte ich den Weg zwischen Bahnhof Braunsbedra und Südseite der Halde.







Unter der Halde befindet sich eine Bunkeranlage (http://www.sachsenschiene.net/bunker/bun/bun_134.htm) ca 90x 150m wohl in den 30 ziger Jahren erbaut, heute ein Fledermausdomizil.
Am westlichen Ortsausgang von Braunsbedra bogen wir nach Süden ab und fuhren bis Schortau. Ab hier ging es dann hoch zur Müchelhöhe im Westen von Schortau gelegen, ca. 170 m üNN.



_(Blick auf die Halde Vesta von der Müchelhöhe aus gesehen)


 _
Wir erreichten den Krumpaer Weg, den ich dann bis zum Weinberg nach Süden folgte. Auf der Höhe führt ein Weg nach Westen in die Gröster Berge, den ich weiter folgte.



_Blick von den Gröster Bergen über den Kuhberg bei Gröst bis in die alte Göhle am Horizont)_



Der Feldweg, der uns in die Berge führte.



Durch die Berge ging es dann abwärts zur K2165 auf der ich dann bis zum nächsten Feldweg Richtung Kuhberg fuhr. In einem Bogen ging es dann unterhalb des Kuhberges zurück nach Gröst, Almsdorf und Leiha. Ab Leiha auf dem Radweg wieder zurück nach Schortau, von dort über die Leiha in den Stadtpark von Braunsbedra.











Vorbei am Mühlteich bis zur Sparkasse Braunsbedra. Hier steht eine Nachbildung des originalen Häufelpfluges. Er wurde 1919 vom Erfinder und Erbauer Schmiedemeister Eduard Dörge gebaut.


 
Ab Braunsbedra ging es zum Museum Halde Pfännerhall und von dort wieder zum Geiseltalsee zurück. Auf diesen sind wir dann wieder zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis Merseburg zurück gerollt.
Es war eine schön warme, aber leichte Tour gewesen.
Am Ende waren es bei mir 46 km. Danke an meine beiden Mitfahrer, die mich tatkräftig beim Geocache suchen unterstützt hatten.


----------



## Bikermario (27. Februar 2019)

Hallo Udo!
Danke für die prima Tour. Es war wie immer aufschlußreich und sehenswert. Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
heute, bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, fand die erste gemeinsame Tour mit Reinhard 1 statt.
Startpunkt war der Bahnhof Naumburg, um 09:01 Uhr. Die Anfahrt erfolgte mit dem Zug, in Leißling stieg Reinhard1 dazu. Ab dem Bahnhof Naumburg, wo sich richtig was getan hat –Lift auf allen Bahnsteigen-, ging es dann entlang der B180, über die Saale bis nach Rossbach.






 
Ab hier folgten wir den ökumenischen Pilgerweg stetig ansteigend bis zum Abzweig nach Grosswilsdorf. 






 
_(Blick ins Hachelbachtal)_ 
Vom westlichen Ortseingang ging es weiter auf einen Wiesen/Feld/Waldweg bis runter ins Hachelbachtal, nach NW.


 



 
nach Überwindung des Hachelbachs, ohne Wasser, folgten wir den Weg bis zur K2639. Auf dieser dann weiter bis Balgstädt, wo wir auf die B176 nach Osten bis zur „An der Trift“. Auf dieser dann weiter nach Süden ins Brückenholz. Über einen sehr steilen Weg ging es hoch bis zum dortigen Sühnekreuz, sollte man durchaus mal besuchen. 


 



 
_(Abfahrt nach Balgstädt zurück)_
Die Aussicht bei der Abfahrt machte den Anstieg wieder vergessen. In Balgstädt wieder angekommen ging es auf der B176 bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang, Abzweig der L208 nach Hirschroda. Das war die richtige Entscheidung, denn der Wind von vorn hatte jetzt sehr stark an Kraft zugenommen. Im ersten Drittel von Hirschroda bogen wir nach Süden ab bis zum Wanderrastplatz. Jetzt ließen wir die Räder stehen und machten uns auf einen steilen Aufstieg hoch zum Höhenweg und genossen den Panoramablick.


 



 



 
Danach wieder runter, weiter durch den Ort in Richtung Westen bis ein Feldweg uns nach Osten zur alten Poststraße Balgstädt-Bunkersroda führte. 






 
Wir folgten dann der Poststraße bergrunter bis zum Vorwerk Wüstung Toppendorf. 


 



 
_(Blick von der Wüstung auf Zscheiplitz)_
Nach der Besichtigung ging es runter nach Balgstädt zur Unstrut. Wir fuhren an der Unstrut weiter, vorbei an der Zeddenbachmühle bis Freyburg Schützenplatz. Dann ging es die Serpentine hoch, die unseren Puls und die Trittfrequenz an unsere Leistungsgrenze brachte. 






 
_(Zwischendurch eine kleine Verschnaufpause) _
Oben angekommen hieß es erst einmal kräftig durchatmen und langsam zur Ruhe kommen. Dann ging es weiter in die alte Göhle und zum Luftschiff bis kurz vor Pettstädt.






 
Hier verabschiedete sich Reinhard1, er fuhr weiter über Markröhlitz nach Hause und ich nahm den ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis Merseburg in Angriff mit teils heftigen Seitenwind, der mich schon ein wenig Richtung Straßengraben schieben wollte.
Am Ende hatte ich 60 km und 767 HM absolviert, trotz e-Unterstützung hatte es mir heute auch gereicht, man wird eben nicht jünger.
Trotzdem war es eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2019)

Hallo Rauchschwaden über dem Burgenlandkreis,
heute ist der 1. März, das bedeutet, wer gesunde Luft atmen will, der sollte den Burgenlandkreis für Radtouren meiden. Ab heute wird wieder alles, was im Garten liegt, verbrannt.


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2019)

Hallo,
wenn es morgen nicht regnet, werde ich um 08:54 Uhr in Leißling Bahnhof zu einer kleinen Tour in Richtung Naumburg-Bad Kösen-Himmelreich und zurück starten.
Werde um 08:34 Uhr mit der Bahn ab Merseburg bis Leißling anreisen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn es morgen nicht regnet, werde ich um 08:54 Uhr in Leißling Bahnhof zu einer kleinen Tour in Richtung Naumburg-Bad Kösen-Himmelreich und zurück starten.
> Werde um 08:34 Uhr mit der Bahn ab Merseburg bis Leißling anreisen.


*Touränderung!*
Tour findet so nicht mehr statt. Werde in Richtung Gröster Berge gegen 09:00 Uhr starten. Start Pennyparkplatz B91 Merseburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2019)

Hallo, 
zu kalt, werde erst am Nachmittag fahren, da ist es wärmer.


----------



## Udo1 (15. März 2019)

Hallo,
hier ein Vorschlag für die WP-Abschlusstour der BRUSTGURTFAHRER.


 
*Terminvorschlag:*
Sonntag, der 24.03. um 09:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Bahnhofsvorplatz Merseburg Ostseite.
Streckenlänge: 48-50 km (Rundkurs)
_Wo soll es langgehen?_
Startpunkt-Lössen-Rüsternnaturlehrpfad bis Tragarth- weiter auf dem Floßgrabenweg bis Nempitz. Ab hier weiter nach Süden auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis zum Abzweig Zöllschen. Zöllschen- weiter am Ellerbach bis Vesta. Ab Vesta am Saaleufer bis Kurpark Bad Dürrenberg. Ab Kurpark weiter entlang Ostufer der Saale bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Rössen. Ab Rössen auf dem Saaleradweg bis zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour zurück.
Wer außer den BRUSTGURTFAHRERN Interesse hat, sollte zur Zeit am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## hallunke (16. März 2019)

sieht erst mal interessant aus, jetzt muss ich bloß noch checken, ob es nächsten Sonntag bei mir passt. Zunächst war ich optimistischer, jetzt könnte noch was dazwischen kommen.
Wenn es passt, versuche ich Maik (Dublee vom letzten Jahr - unsere Jahresabschlussrunde 2018 steht ja auch noch aus) zu überreden.
ich melde mich vorab (ob ja oder nein) + viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## leffith (18. März 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## hallunke (18. März 2019)

klappt


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2019)

leffith schrieb:


> Bin dabei





hallunke schrieb:


> klappt


Super,
das Wetter soll ja schön werden, also die kurzen Hosen nicht vergessen.
Aber ihr könnt mir noch bis Sonntag hilfreich unterstützen.
Ich suche ein Brückenwort mit 4 Buchstaben zu 
MULTI   ?   CONTAINER und
WASSER   ?  KASTEN mit 8 Buchstaben
Hier ein Beispiel für ein Brückenwort:
BLUMEN  TOPF   PFLANZE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (19. März 2019)

Wasser Bett Kasten


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2019)

leffith schrieb:


> Wasser Bett Kasten


Werde es gleich mal prüfen
Habe geprüft, Bett ist es nicht


----------



## ohmtroll (19. März 2019)

Multi Tool Container? Wasser Flaschen Kasten?


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2019)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Multi Tool Container? Wasser Flaschen Kasten?


Danke Ohmtroll,
werde es gleich mal checken.


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Danke Ohmtroll,
> werde es gleich mal checken.


Hallo Ohmtroll,..
Wasser Flaschen Kasten hat gepasst, dafür schon mal Danke.
Tool war leider kein Treffer.


----------



## kalihalde (19. März 2019)

Multi ... Land / Lang / Hoch  ... Container


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Multi ... Land / Lang / Hoch  ... Container


Hallo kalihalde,
Danke für deine Unterstützung, aber auch diese Brückenwörter waren leider nicht die richtigen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. März 2019)

... wohn ...  ... büro ... ?

Bahn/Müll/Glas/Blei/Holz-Container gibt es zwar, ergibt aber mit Multi keinen Sinn.


----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2019)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... wohn ...  ... büro ... ?
> 
> Bahn/Müll/Glas/Blei/Holz-Container gibt es zwar, ergibt aber mit Multi keinen Sinn.


Danke dir RR, aber ich kann die entsprechenden Koordinaten, die aus diesen Wörtern zu berechnen sind, jetzt wohl annähernd bestimmen, auch ohne das passende Brückenwort. Muss nur auf ca. 321 Metern auf große Bäume achten und bei jeden Baum nach oben schauen.


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2019)

Hallo,
war heute im Großraum Osendorfer See und Mühlteich Schlosspark Dieskau mit der Angel unterwegs. Beim ersten Fisch, der erfolgreich geangelt wurde, brach dann leider die Angel bei zurücksetzten meines Fanges. Aber es gab dann noch 2 WP-Punkte für eine alternative Sportart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2019)

Hallo,
heute war ein Besuch im Märzenbecher Landgrafroda zu Fuß angesagt. Der Fußmarsch war angenehm trocken und die Temperaturen stiegen stetig. Es war reger Betrieb auf den Wanderwegen.
4 Jahre in Folge war ich jetzt immer im Leinewehtal bei Goldschau bei denMärzenbechern und war heute sehr erstaunt wie weit sich die Märzenbecher hier nach Osten ausgedehnt hatten. Auch die Hänge an der Nordseite des Tales waren fast bis oben hin mit der weißen Blütenpracht bedeckt.








Dies ist die ehemalige Wasserversorgung von Landgrafroda. 1955 wurde der Bau einer Wasserleitung nach Ziegelroda bewilligt, 1957 war der Bau dann abgeschlossen. Bis dahin wurde das Dorf regulär aus dem Brunnen im Hagen versorgt. Der Brunnen hier vor Ort blieb bis dahin die Notversorgung im Winter.


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2019)

Hallo,
gestern war das Wetter ja besonders schön für einen Märztag und der erste Sonnenbrand hatte mir auch schon zugesetzt.
Am heutigen Morgen sah es da schon anders aus, trüb, aber trocken. Der Wetterbericht für Merseburg sagte ab 11:00 Uhr eine 90 % tige Regenwahrscheinlichkeit voraus. So packte ich für unsere heutige BRUSTGURTFAHRERWINTERPOKALABSCHLUSSTOUR die Regensachen vorsorglich ein und begab mich anschließend zum Treffpunkt am Bahnhofsvorplatz in Merseburg. Als ich um 09:22 Uhr eintraf warteten schon hallunke, Dublee, leffith, Bikermario und Harti auf den Tourguide.


 



 
Reinhard 1 hatte heute früh noch kurzfristig absagen müssen, so konnten wir dann sogleich Richtung Saale Neumarktbrücke starten. Die heutige Tour führte uns entlang des Floßgrabens.
Näheres über den Floßgraben findet ihr hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elsterfloßgraben
Ab der Neumarkbrücke ging es weiter am Schleusenkanal entlang bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang von Meuschau. 


 
Wir folgten der Ausfallstraße bis zur L183. Ab hier dann weiter bis zum Ortseingang von Lössen. Ab hier dann auf einen Feldweg nach Süden bis zum Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg 


 



 
und auf diesen weiter bis zum Radweg an der B 181. In Tragarth konnten wir auch noch das Storchenpärchen beobachten.  


 
Kurz vor der ehemaligen Eisenbahnlinie Merseburg-Leipzig bog ich nach Osten ab, wo wir auf das Ende des Floßgrabens stießen. Bei Wallendorf mündete der Floßgraben in die Luppe. Wir folgten den Lauf des Floßgrabens durch Friedensdorf nach Süden. Der Ort hieß bis zum 1.11.1950 Kriegsdorf und wurde an diesem Tag umbenannt. Wir folgten den Lauf weiter bis zur Schleusenruine Wüsteneutzsch. 


 



 
Ab Wüsteneutzsch befand sich der Floßgraben rechter Hand von uns. Auf den Wirtschaftsweg  ging es weiter bis zur L184. Die wurde nach SO überquert. Nach wenigen Metern gelangten wir wieder an den Floßgraben und folgten diesen bis zum Floßgraben Wasserkreuz. 


 
_(Rechts im Bild der Floßgraben, darunter "Der Bach")_


 



 
Hier überquert der Floßgraben den Bach „Der Bach“. Wir folgten jetzt den Floßgrabenweg bis zur Gaststätte „Zur Mühle“. Ab hier beginnt folgten wir den etwas breiteren Floßgrabenradweg weiter bis Rampitz. Ab Rampitz dann weiter am Südufer nach Osten, wo wir dann die BAB 9 überquerten. Nach der BAB9 bogen wir sofort nach Süden ab. Durchquerten den Ort Nempitz südlich des Floßgrabens und gelangten so bis zur L187. Die Straße überquerten wir nach Süden und folgten jetzt den Wirtschaftsweg bis zur ersten Abzweigung nach Westen. Dieser Weg führte uns dann bis Zöllschen. Auf der Hauptstraße K2180 überquerten wir den Ellerbach und wieder die BAB9. Wir erreichten Ragwitz und dort den „Sole-Kohle-Geschichte-Radweg“. Diesen folgten wir weiter entlang des Ellerbaches 






 



 
bis nach Bad Dürrenberg zum Wildpark. Ab dem Seniorenheim wird der Ellerbach zum Persebach, der aber ursprünglich ein Ableger des Elsterfloßrabens ist und die Saline Bad Dürrenberg mit Holz versorgte. 


 



 
Unser nächstes Ziel war das Gradierwerk und der Kurpark, hier konkret der Hunnenstein. Näheres zum Hunnenstein hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunnenstein_(Bad_Dürrenberg)
Auf jeden Fall hinterließ König Heinrich I. hier seinen Handabdruck im Stein. 






 
Hier dann eine kurze Pause, bevor wir den Kurpark in Richtung Norden wieder verließen. Nach wenigen Kilometern gelangten wir in Wölkau an und folgten ab hier dem Dammweg am Ostufer der Saale weiter bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Leuna. Wir überquerten die Saale und folgten den Lauf der Saale am Westufer weiter bis nach Merseburg. 


 
Gegenüber der Sixti-Ruine wurde dann die Tour beendet.
Dank an die Mitfahrer, die mir überall hin gefolgt waren, auch wenn es ein Paar wenige Hindernisse auf dem Weg gab.
Mir hat die Tour gefallen, es gab keine Pannen und überanstrengt haben wir uns eigentlich auch nicht. Allen eine schöne kommende Woche und viele schöne Touren in der kommenden Saison. 
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2019)

Hallo,
ich werde morgen mit Reinhard1 eine Tour ab Weißenfels Bahnhofsvorplatz durchführen.
Start 10:30 Uhr
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er um 10:30 Uhr am Startpunkt sein.


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2019)

Hallo,
das Wetter war heute angenehm, so fuhr ich mit dem ABELIO um 09:36 Uhr von Merseburg nach Weißenfels. Hier traf ich mich dann mit Reinhard1 zu unserer ersten richtigen MTB-Tour durch Matsch und Schlamm in diesem Jahr.
Kurz vor 10:00 Uhr trafen wir uns auf der Pfennigbrücke und begaben uns sogleich auf den Rundkurs mit Geocacheanteil. Von der Brücke zur Schlossgasse, hochwärts mit guten 15 km/h, der eMTB-Modus macht es möglich. Weiter auf der Seelauer Straße bis zum Radweg hinter der B91. Auf dem Radweg dann weiter durch Zorbau und Kleben, 


 
rüber über die BAB9 und auf den schön matschigen Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Nellschütz. Nellschütz verließen wir auf den Plattenweg nach NO und gelangten nach wenigen Kilometern in Poserna an. Auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, Hohlweg, 






 
ging es weiter bergan nach Osten. Auf der Höhe folgten wir den dortigen Naturlehrpfad bis Sössen. 






 
Den Ort verließen wir am südlichen Ortsausgang und begaben uns dann gleich auf die Wiesen im Grunaubachtal. 


 
Die Wiesenwege waren schön glitschig und triften richtig vor Nässe. Die Räder sanken schon etwas ein im Wiesengrund. 






 
Nebenbei fanden wir noch ein paar Verstecke und verließen dann das Grunaubachtal am nördlichen Ortseingang von Pobles. Weiter ging es in einem Bogen durch das Dorf bis zur K2196. Auf der K2196 ca. 150m nach Norden, wo wir dann nach Westen auf einen weiteren Wirtschaftsweg abbogen und so ins Rippachtal gelangten. Auf einen schönen schlammigen Wiesenweg ging es weiter entlang der Rippach 


 
nach Süden bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Taucha. Ab hier wieder durch einen Hohlweg berghoch. 


 
Auf der Höhe folgten wir den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg bis zur L189 und folgten dieser Straße bis zum Abzweig nach Gröthewitz. In der Ortsmitte von Gröthewitz bog ich nach Osten hin ab und folgte einen Wirtschaftsweg der uns wieder ins Grunaubachtal brachte. Das Tal wurde durchquert wo wir dann am Ende von Sohesten wieder eine Straße erreichten. Den Ort verließen wir auf einen Feldweg nach SO, rechts von uns sahen wir die ehemalige Paltrockwindmühle (http://milldatabase.org/mills/germany-windmuhle-sohesten ) 






 
und gelangten anschließend in Tornau an. Den Ort verließen wir nach Süden hin bis zur K2196, überquerten diese und tauchten in das Waldgebiet östlich Hohenmölsen ein. 






 
Weiter ging es gen Westen über den ehemaligen StOrtÜbPl Hohenmölsen bis vor zur L190. Jetzt weiter auf der L190 bis kurz vor Granschütz, hier noch einen Abstecher zum ehemaligen Kohlenbunker gemacht, bevor wir durch Granschütz auf der L189 bis zur B91 weiter fuhren. Auf dem Radweg neben der B91 dann weiter nach Norden, kurz vor dem Saaletal verließen wir den Radweg und fuhren runter zur Leipziger Straße, die uns zum Treffpunkt Bahnhofsvorplatz Weißenfels zurückführte. Hier noch eine kleine Pause gemacht, wo wir uns die Sonne ein wenig auf dem Bauch scheinen ließen


 
und dann wieder mit dem Zug zurück.
Alles in allem, war es eine wieder mal schöne MTB-Tour und die Räder sind jetzt richtig waschreif.
Strecke hier:


----------



## Udo1 (8. April 2019)

Hallo,
ich werde morgen um 09:07 Uhr mit Harti zu einer kleinen Vormittagsrunde starten.
Treffpunkt: 09:07 Uhr Parkplatz Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg.


----------



## hallunke (8. April 2019)

das ist ja wieder eine typische "Udo-Zeitangabe" - na, mal sehen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. April 2019)

Nicht sehr genau, ich vermisse die Angabe der Sekunden.
Muss eh arbeiten, ich wünsche viel Spaß!


----------



## hallunke (9. April 2019)

tja, das hat man davon, wenn man rumlästert...
Als ich gerade bei BUNA die Saale überquerte, kam ein "wahnsinnig wichtiger" Anruf rein, so kam ich drei Minuten zu spät an den Treffpunkt.
Habe aber auch noch eine relativ brauchbare Warmfahrrunde gemacht:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/61490306
ich werde ja nachher lesen können, wo es Euch heute hin verschlagen hat...
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2019)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag ging es mit Harti, nach längerer Radabstinenz, wieder mal auf eine vormittägliche Tour.
Das Ziel und gleichzeitig Wendepunkt war die 6. Windkraftanlage auf dem Fürstenwanderweg, oder auch Luftschiff genannt. Um 09:00 Uhr stand Harti vor der Tür und so schlugen wir gleich den Weg zum Parkplatz Luftfahrtmuseum ein. Ein Blick nach links, keiner da, so hielten wir uns nicht länger auf und starten durch zur Heerstraße. Von der Heerstraße bogen wir nach Süden hin ab, auf einen Betonweg, der noch aus den 30 ziger Jahren des vorigen Jahrhundert stammte, ging es bis zur K2174. Auf dieser dann wenige 100m weiter nach Westen, wo wir dann wieder nach Süden abbogen und auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg trafen. Den Pilgerweg folgten wir bis zum Geiseltalsee, Strand Frankleben. Jetzt weiter auf den Rundweg bis zur Zentralwerkstatt Pfännerhall und von dort nach Braunsbedra, Abzweig Eduard-Dörge-Weg. Auf den nach Süden und Westen bis zum Mühlteich im Stadtpark Braunsbedra. Am Mühlteich in den Stadtpark, den wir in Schortau wieder verlassen haben. Auf dem dortigen Radweg ging es weiter bis Leiha, vorbei an der Dorfkirche bis zur L179. Den Ort verließen wir am Westausgang von Leiha und bogen an der Scheune links der L179 auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden hin ab. 






 







 
Nach 1,1 km erreichten wir einen Plattenweg, der parallel zum Luftschiffverlauf verlief. Auf diesen immer weiter nach Westen 


 
_(Am Horizont rechts die Ortschaft Zeuchfeld, links die Alte Göhle)






 _
bis zum Abzweig Luftschiff. Oben angekommen ging es bis zur 6. Windkraftanlage im Westen. Hier war der Wendepunkt. Noch ein wenig in der Nähe gesucht und auch gefunden, ging es wieder retour. Aber nicht ohne mir vorher noch die Windjacke überzuziehen. Wir hatten jetzt den saukalten Polarwind von vorn, der sich sogar durch die etwas dickeren Winterhandschuhe bemerkbar machte. Jetzt folgten wir den ökumenischen Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg. Zwischen Roßbach und der Halde Vesta wurde der Radweg teilweise von den Wurzeln befreit, die den Asphalt hochgedrückt hatten und dabei gleich neu asphaltiert. Zu Hause angekommen, nach guten 50 km, erst einmal schnell unter die warme Dusche zum auftauen.
Es war eine schöne kleine Vormittagsrunde, bei etwas kaltem Polarwind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2019)

hallunke schrieb:


> tja, das hat man davon, wenn man rumlästert...
> Als ich gerade bei BUNA die Saale überquerte, kam ein "wahnsinnig wichtiger" Anruf rein, so kam ich drei Minuten zu spät an den Treffpunkt.
> Habe aber auch noch eine relativ brauchbare Warmfahrrunde gemacht:
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/61490306
> ...


Oh, war natürlich Pech. Aber es wird bestimmt noch mal was.


----------



## hallunke (9. April 2019)

Hallo Udo,
das sehe ich genau so, es wird noch was. Nun und Teile Deiner heutigen Strecke werde ich ja am Sonntag ohnehin noch einmal mit einer Gruppe zum Welterbe-Wandertag der Naumburger fahren (Braunsbedra, Mühlteich, Leiha, Jakobsweg, Alte Göhre..., Napoleons Eichenreste).
Und mir ging es übrigens ähnlich: Ich fand es saukalt, das passiert mir höchst selten - und ich hatte bloß 40 km.


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2019)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> das sehe ich genau so, es wird noch was. Nun und Teile Deiner heutigen Strecke werde ich ja am Sonntag ohnehin noch einmal mit einer Gruppe zum Welterbe-Wandertag der Naumburger fahren (Braunsbedra, Mühlteich, Leiha, Jakobsweg, Alte Göhre..., Napoleons Eichenreste).
> Und mir ging es übrigens ähnlich: Ich fand es saukalt, das passiert mir höchst selten - und ich hatte bloß 40 km.


Da führst du wohl die Gruppe für die Tour Nummer 9 über 47 km.


----------



## hallunke (10. April 2019)

stimmt genau, Udo,
ich hatte die Tour letzte Woche auch schon mal "besichtigt": https://www.komoot.de/tour/60672397
es wird eine Führung in der romanischen Kirche St.Micheln geben + und ansonsten hoffe ich etwas auf das Wetter + motivierte Mitfahrer...


----------



## Udo1 (14. April 2019)

Hallo,
was gibt es aus dieser Woche zu berichten. Ich war mit Harti auf einer kurzen Tour um den Wallendorfer See unterwegs. Was uns auffiel, war die neue Beschilderung einiger Wege um den See. So wurde jetzt der Uferweg vom Überlauf Raßnitzer See in den Wallendorfer See mit dem Schild 241 ausgeschildert. Dies ist jetzt ein Fuß und Radweg und führt am Ufer entlang Richtung Burgliebenau.



Heute war ich zum Wandern, nicht beim 6. Welterbewandertag, sondern ich war vom Flugplatz Laucha Richtung Norden unterwegs. Hier entdeckte ich auch das Beyersche Hözchen.


 


Es ging auf einen sehr schmalen Pfad bis zur Überfallquelle, aus der in unregelmäßigen Abständen Wasser entspringt, heute lief das Wasser aus den Schacht. Dann ging es wieder hoch. Oben angekommen hatte ich heute eine herrliche trübe Aussicht in das Unstruttal,



_(Blick in Richtung Laucha)_



_(Unstrutknick nördlich Dorndorf)_
so besuchte ich anschließend noch die Fledermaushöhle. Die haben sogar eine eigene Hausnummer.



Anschließend zurück zum Auto und runter nach Dorndorf. Hier bin ich dann auf dem Unstrutradweg



bis zum geologischen Aufschluss Glockenseck. Eine sehr imposante Buntsandsteinformation.







Eine Aufschlussgruppe zieht sich über 350m als Prallhang an der Unstrut entlang. Danach dann wieder zurück. 


 
Es war heute unangenehm kalt. Ich ärgerte mich maßlos über meine vergessenen Handschuhe. Gegen 11:00 Uhr fing es auch noch an zu regnen. Da wird es wohl hallunke bei seiner Radtour zum Geiseltalsee erwischt haben und Reinhard 1 war auf der 12 km Wanderung über den Rödel unterwegs, das wird nicht viel besser gewesen sein. Beide waren beim 6. Welterbewandertag unterwegs.
Auf dem Rückweg fand ich dann noch, wie schon sooft einen PKW im Wald stehen, wo man sich an den Innereien bedient hatte.



Nach einem Anruf bei der Polizei gab es dann Entwarnung, den hatte gestern schon jemand gemeldet gehabt.
Aber mal sehen was die kommende Woche so bringt, das Wetter soll ja besser und auch ein wenig wärmer werden.


----------



## hallunke (15. April 2019)

Hallo Udo,
bei Deiner Wanderung hättest Du beinahe noch die Radgruppe Tour 8 getroffen, die sind dort in dem Bereich (um den Lauchaer Flugplatz, Dorndorf, ein Stück Unstrutradweg unterwegs gewesen.
Wie ich heute aus der Zeitung erfuhr, waren mit 500 Teilnehmern nur geringfügig weniger als im letzten Jahr dabei - Wetter her, Wetter hin!
Freilich war es nass und auch etwas kalt, doch irgendwie ging es trotzdem.
Für meine Tour hatte sich exakt ein Mitfahrer gemeldet und der kam auch, und stellte sich als ein Jugendfreund heraus mit dem ich damals in Naumburg gemeinsam Kanu-Slalom trainierte und öfter waren wir sogar in einem Boot unterwegs (Zweier-Canadier). Das war schon eine gelungene Überraschung. So gab es neben dem Radeln viel zu erzählen und es war nicht ein bisschen langweilig. Zudem stellten wir auf diese Art gleich noch die "kleinste Gruppe" der Veranstaltung.
Ein paar Eindrücke, auch vom Wetter kann ich hier liefern:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/62053438 
und die Tour 8 (von einer Nachbarin aufgezeichnet):
https://www.komoot.de/tour/61994657
Nur halt das Rad ist wieder total schlammig geworden...
Eine schöne Woche wünsche ich + viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2019)

Hallo,
am Karfreitag gibt es Sonne satt und 20°C. Da werde ich eine kleine Tour von Halle Hauptbahnhof-Vorplatz Richtung Petersberg machen.
Es wird ein Rundkurs, soviel ist schonmal sicher und einige wenige Geocaches sollen auch noch am Wegesrand gefunden werden.
Treffunkt wäre dann der McDonald Kiosk am Vorplatz um 08:55 Uhr und Start dann 09:00 Uhr.
Falls es Mitfahrer geben sollte, bitte kurz posten.


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2019)

Hallo,
hier der geplante Streckenverlauf.


----------



## hallunke (17. April 2019)

Hallo Udo,
ich sehe gerade, dass Du kurz vor Brachwitz einen Haken hinunter in den Ort eingeplant hast. Falls Du dort keine Caches erwartest, kannst Du hier auch gerade weiter durch die Franzigmark fahren, das sind sehr schöne Wege. Und nachher unten im Binnenhafen bitte auf keinen Fall den Schleichweg nehmen, den ich Euch mal gezeigt hatte. Dort ist jetzt IMMER ein robustes Vorhängeschloss an dem Weg zum Hafengelände, man kommt auf keinen Fall durch.
Ob ich Freitag dabei sein kann, weiß ich jetzt noch nicht. Wenn´s klappt, würde ich mich noch melden.
Viele Grüße + schöne Fahrt + frohes Osterfest wünscht
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2019)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> ich sehe gerade, dass Du kurz vor Brachwitz einen Haken hinunter in den Ort eingeplant hast. Falls Du dort keine Caches erwartest, kannst Du hier auch gerade weiter durch die Franzigmark fahren, das sind sehr schöne Wege. …..
> Andreas


Ja, ich will die Aussicht von der alten slawischen Burganlage über die Saale genießen, und dann entscheiden, wo es weiter lang gehen soll.


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2019)

Hallo,
morgen eine kleine Vormittagstour um den Geiseltalsee.
Treffpunkt: 09:07 Uhr Parkplatz Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2019)

Hallo,
am heutigen Karfreitag traf ich mich mit Reinhard1 im Zug nach Halle. Wir wollten einen Rundkurs über den Petersberg und Brachwitz bis zum Bahnhof Halle unternehmen.
So stieg ich dann um 08:44 Uhr in Merseburg in den Zug, wo Reinhard1 schon auf mein einsteigen wartete. Pünktlich erreichten wir Halle Hauptbahnhof und konnten um 09:00 Uhr zur unserer Tour starten. Da Harti, kurzfristig nicht mitfahren konnte, habe ich dann die geplante Strecke ein wenig für MTB`s modifiziert. Ab dem Bahnhofsvorplatz fuhren wir erst einmal auf der Dehlitzscher Straße nach Osten. An der Kreuzung zur Grenzstraße bog ich auf dieser ab und folgte deren Verlauf 


 
bis zur Fritz-Hoffmann-Straße. Auf dieser dann weiter nach Osten, wo wir nach wenigen 100 Metern in die Apoldaer Straße abbogen und nach Norden weiter fuhren. Wir überquerten die Berliner Straße und folgten jetzt den Birkhahnweg bis zum Ende. Die Gleisanlage unterquerten wir auf der dortigen Unterführung. Nach dem wieder auftauchen aus dem Untergrund folgten wir den Birkhahnweg wieder weiter, vorbei an der DB-Waschanlage, hier war für uns vor ein paar Jahren mal Endstation mit einem Regio. Eigentlich wollten wir damals mit dem Regio nach Bitterfeld und stiegen schon mal in den stehenden Zug in Halle ein, wir wunderten uns nur warum er etwas früher abfuhr, nach wenigen Kilometern wussten wir dann aber warum, Endstation Waschhalle.
Aber heute folgten wir den Birkhahnweg weiter nach Norden, über die B100, 



wo wir dann auf die Goldbergstraße stießen und auf dieser weiter nach Norden radelten. Nach wenigen Kilometern stießen wir auf die Spiekendotfer Straße und fuhren auf dieser weiter nach Westen, nach ca. 100 Metern ging es auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter durch das dortige Feuchtgebiet 


 
bis vor zur L141. Auf der nach Norden bis zum Abzweig Wirtschaftsweg gen Westen. 


 
Am Ende stießen wir auf den Fuhneradweg. Folgten diesen nach Norden, machten aber am Franzosenstein noch einen kleinen Halt, das erfreuliche die Graffitis waren entfernt worden. 


 



 
Wir stießen dann auf die K2134 und fuhren dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg in NW Richtung weiter, 


 
überquerten die BAB14 und gelangten am Ende in das Waldgebiet Küttener Busch. Auf jetzt schmalen Pfad 


 







 







 
_(Der Petersberg zum greifen nahe)_
ging es durch das Waldgebiet bis östlich des Galgenberges südlich des Tierparks Petersberg. Wir erreichten die Petersberger Gartenstraße auf der wir nach SW weiterfuhren, bis uns das Alte Petersberger Bergbad den Weg versperrte, also retour und weiter Richtung Kloster Petersberg und Bismarckturm. 


 
_(Dresscode wurde optimiert)_
Hier genossen wir die heutige schöne Aussicht. 


 
Nach der Besichtigung ging es durch das Waldgebiet, vorbei am Krosigker Bruch nach NW bis zum Trebitzer Weg südlich Krosigk. Hier bogen wir nach SW ab und folgten den Plattenweg bis zur ersten 90° Linkskurve. 


 
Ich bog aber 90° nach rechts ab wo natürlich kein Weg mehr war, also weiter am Feldrainentlang bis wir wieder auf einen Wirtschaftsweg stießen, 


 
der und dann nach Priester und Nauendorf brachte. Ab Nauendorf Mitte dann weiter nach SW, wieder über die BAB 14 bis nach Görbitz. Weiter auf Wirtschaftsweg nach NO bis zur Kreuzung ehemalige Silageanlage, ab hier dann nach SW bis Gimritz. Den Ort verließen wir auf der straße nach Halle und bogen auf der Höhe auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden ab, der uns vorbei am Lerchenhügel und den Schulbergen nach Brachwitz in die Brachwitzer Alpen brachte. Hoch oben dann Pause mit einem herrlichen Blick über die Saale bis Halle. 


 



 
Zurück ging es wieder in Richtung Schulberge, wo wir dann in die Franzigmark eintauchten und diese durchquerten. Ab Trotha dann weiter auf der Trothaer, Reilstraße, Geiststraße, Uniring und Hansering bis in die Leipziger Straße, wo wir dann letztendlich wieder am Hauptbahnhof eintrafen, hier bei Eis von MC Pause 


 
und dann um 14:07 Uhr mit dem Zug zurück in die Heimat. Es war eine super Tour mit Wegen, die ich teilweise auch zum ersten Mal gefahren bin.
Allen ein schönes Osterfest, bis demnächst vielleicht wieder einmal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (21. April 2019)

Hallo,
gestern war ich mit Harti zu einer kleinen Vormittagstour rund um den Geiseltalsee. 


 







 
Das Wetter war ja ideal und Wind gab es auch nicht. Der Winzer Reifert war gerade damit beschäftigt seinen Ausschank auf dem Weinberg für den österlichen Andrang vorzubereiten.
Bei der Vorbeifahrt am Campingplatz Stöbnitz stellten wir fest, dass der Platz sehr gut ausgelastet ist. An der Marina Mücheln wurde ein kurzer Stopp für eine Tasse Kaffee eingelegt. 






 
_(Die schwimmenden Wasserhäuser warten auf die ersten Gäste) _


 
_(Auch hier bereitete man sich auf den österlichen Ansturm vor.)


 _
Die Liegeplätze im Hafen sind fast voll. Weiter ging es zur Marina Braunsbedra, hier liegt vertäut die "MS Geiseltalsee". Rundfahrten werden ab dem 11.05. durchgeführt. Es können ca. 130 Personen auf dem Schiff mitfahren. 






 



 
Dann ging es zurück zum Startort nach Merseburg. Unterwegs trafen wir noch zwei Pilger die in Görlitz gestartet waren und an diesem Tag noch bis Freyburg pilgern wollten, sie waren in Stuttgart zu Hause.


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2019)

Sonntag leider keine Tour, es ist was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2019)

Hallo,
heute war ich mit Harti mal nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, sondern mit der neuen Angel im Wald. Die 9m Rute hat sich dabei voll bewährt.



 



 



 
Es hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe vor am Sonntag zur Asendorfer Kippe zu fahren und dabei ein paar Verstecke aufzusuchen. Es wird ein Rundkurs sein.
Treffpunkt wird der Parkplatz am Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg sein.
Die Startzeit gebe ich noch rechtzeitig bekannt.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er sich bitte anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe vor am Sonntag zur Asendorfer Kippe zu fahren und dabei ein paar Verstecke aufzusuchen. Es wird ein Rundkurs sein.
> Treffpunkt wird der Parkplatz am Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg sein.
> Die Startzeit gebe ich noch rechtzeitig bekannt.
> Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, sollte er sich bitte anmelden.


Harti und ich werden morgen um 08:37 Uhr am Parkplatz, wenn es nicht regnet, vorbeischauen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
heute war ich wieder einmal mit Harti unterwegs. Unser Ziel war die Asendorfer Kippe nördlich Dornstedt.
Wir trafen uns um 08:30 Uhr und fuhren schnell nochmal am Parkplatz Luftfahrtmuseum vorbei, 


 
hätte ja noch jemand dort warten können, dem war aber nicht so. So fuhren wir gleich nach Norden weiter bis Annemarienthal- Hier stießen wir auf den Schwarzeiche-Laucharadweg 


 







 
und fuhren auf diesen weiter nach Westen bis zur L172. da es ja in den letzten Tagen geregnet hatte, optimierte ich die Strecke ab hier, wegen der schmalen reifen von Harti. Es war Sonntag und kaum Verkehr auf der L172. So folgte ich die Straße weiter bis Bad Lauchstädt. In Bad Lauchstädt dann vorbei am Kurpark und am Schwimmbad 


 
weiter auf den dortigen Radweg bis Großgräfendorf. Ab hier weiter nach westen durch den Ort und entlang der Eisenbahnlinie 


 
bis nach Schafstädt zum Bahnhof. Hier trafen wir auf die L177 und folgten diese über die BAB38 


 
_(Am Horizont unser heutiges Ziel)_
bis zum Abzweig nach Dornstedt. Auf der K2267 dann weiter nach Dornstedt und Asendorf. Weiter am Dorfteich vorbei 


 



 
bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang. Am Westrand des Ortes nach NW auf einen Feldweg weiter bis zur L164.


 
Auf dieser ca. 700 Meter nach Westen, wo wir dann auf die Asendorfer Kippe abbogen. Jetzt ging es hoch zur Kippe, die sogar einen Weinberg hat, wusste ich bis heute gar nicht.



 
_(Der Weinberg auf der Asendorfer Kippe)_
In einem Bogen fuhren wir auf breiten Wirtschaftswegen von Ost nach West und wieder nach Süd über die Kippe. Dieser Teil der Kippe war mir ebenfalls noch unbekannt. 


 



 
Nach guten 7 km über die Kippe trafen wir im Süden wieder auf den Zugang an der L164. Auf dieser dann nach Osten bis zum Abzweig nach Steuden, weiter durch den Ort bis zur KAP-Straße am östlichen Ortsausgang. Auf dieser Straße gelangten wir nach wenigen Kilometern auf die L173. Bis hierher hatten wir ordentlichen Rückenwind gehabt. Auf der L173 nach Süden weiter bis zum Bahnübergang bei Schotterey. Wir folgten ab hier den Plattenweg neben der Gleisanlage nach Osten und erreichten dann den ehemaligen Betriebseingang des Lauchstädter Heilbrunnens. Von hier durch Bad Lauchstädt, vorbei am Kurpark und dann weiter bis zum Schwarzeiche- Laucharadweg. Auf diesem ging es dann wieder retour zum Ausgangspunkt unserer heutigen kleinen Geocachertour. 


 
Es gab keine Pannen, das Wetter hat gepasst und es wurden wieder einige unbekannte Wege entdeckt.
Strecke hier:


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
war heute mal schnell um den Geiseltalsee unterwegs, da sah ich auf dem See die MS Geiseltalsee auf Probefahrt.


----------



## soprano (9. Mai 2019)

Immer ein Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!!!


----------



## hallunke (12. Mai 2019)

...in dem Teich ist das mehr als eine Handbreit...


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2019)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...in dem Teich ist das mehr als eine Handbreit...


Nun ja bis zu 98 Meter


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust zu einer kleinen 60 km Tour am Sonnabend?
Start wäre in Merseburg, Parkplatz Luftfahrtmuseum. Startzeit ist Verhandlungssache. Rundkurs-Ziel Asendorfer Kippe.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag habe ich mich entschlossen eine kleine Runde Richtung Rübsen am Radweg der Weißen Elster zu unternehmen.
Hier schon mal die Strecke.


 
Von Merseburg ging es auf den Gerichtsrain zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen 


 
bis zur Neumarktbrücke. Da heute kaum Verkehr ist, bin ich zum straßenbegleitenden Radweg an der B181 und auf diesen bis zum Ortseingang von Wallendorf gefahren. Am Ortseingang dann nach Norden bis zum Wallendorfer See. 


 
Ab hier weiter zwischen beiden Seen 


 
_(Im Hintergrund der Wallendorfer See und es sind die neuen Radwegeschilder zu erkennen. Dieser neue Radweg führt jetzt direkt am Ufer des Wallendorfer Sees entlang)_


 



 
bis nach Raßnitz zum Radweg der Weißen Elster. 


 
_(Dies ist jetzt der offizielle Radweg am Nordufer des Raßnitzer Sees)


 
(Der Raßnitzer See)_
Auf dem Radweg weiter nach Osten bis zum Abzweig nach Ermlitz. 


 
Ein wenig durch Ermlitz, zwei Dosen aufgesucht, dann  weiter auf der L170 bis zum Abzweig Rübsen. An der Rübsener Brücke kurz gehalten und retour auf einen Wirtschaftsweg 


 
nach Norden zur B6. Durch das dortige Gewerbegebiet, vorbei am Europacenter mit Dorfteich 


 
bis zur B6 und an der K2146 abgebogen und auf dieser Straße weiter bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang Raßnitz. Hier stieß ich wieder auf den Radweg der Weißen Elster und folgte diesen bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Lochau. Weiter auf dem südlichen Damm der Weißen Elster und Gerwische bis nach Kollenbey. Wo ich mich wieder einmal über die Schmierereien an der Eisenbahnbrücke Burgliebenau ärgerte. Hier werde ich nochmal den neuen Bürgermeister von Schkopau informieren, vielleicht kümmert er sich besser um die Beseitigung als der Vorgänger.


 
_(Kleiner Ausschnitt)_


 



 
Die Saale wurde auf der Eisenbahnbrücke überquert und dann nichts wie nach Hause über Schkopau, wo ich pünktlich zum Mittagessen eintrudelte.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
und am Sonntag unbedingt zur Wahl, es betrifft auch uns Biker.




Ach ja man muss nicht mit allen einverstanden sein, aber es ist besser als alle nichtssagenden Wahlplakate und Talkschows zur Europawahl im Fernsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (21. Mai 2019)

danke, das ist ja richtig spannend + ja, geht alle was an...


----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
am Sonnabend soll ja die Sonne scheinen. Werde um 08:54 Uhr in Leißling/ Bahnhof aus dem Zug steigen zu einer Tour in Richtung Laucha.
Abfahrt in Merseburg um 08:34 Uhr mit dem Abelio.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Mai 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Sonnabend soll ja die Sonne scheinen. Werde um 08:54 Uhr in Leißling/ Bahnhof aus dem Zug steigen zu einer Tour in Richtung Laucha.
> Abfahrt in Merseburg um 08:34 Uhr mit dem Abelio.


Ich bin mit Harti zum Zeitpunkt am Bahnhof, dort werden wir Reinhard1 treffen.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag traf ich mich mit Reinhard1 und Bikermario in Leißling am Bahnhof zu einer gemeinsamen Vormittagstour.
Bikermario reiste mit dem Bike von Merseburg an, ich bevorzugte für die Anreise die Bahn. Als ich um 08:53 Uhr ausstieg warteten die beiden schon auf mich. Es ging dann aber auch sogleich los. Da Harti heute nicht dabei war, habe ich die geplante Strecke für MTB-Reifen modifiziert. Vom Bahnhof ging es zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen dann bis Schönburg.


 







 



 
Das Westufer war heute regelrecht von Anglern in Beschlag genommen. In Schönburg ging es erst einmal ordentlich den Berg hoch, 






 
vorbei an der Kirche vorbei und auf der Straße Am Pöllnitzgraben nach Süden. 






 
Am Ende der Straße dann runter ins Tal und auf den dortigen Weg nach Westen durch den Wald bis vor zum Mühlenwanderweg im Kroppental. Auf dem Mühlenwanderweg weiter bis Mertendorf.  






 
Weiter auf dem Radweg über Wettaburg bis Beuditz. 


 
Am östlichen Ortsausgang von Beuditz bogen wir auf den Radweg durch das Steinbachtal ab 






 
und folgten diesen über Großgestewitz bis Löpitz. Ab Löpitz bog ich auf einen Waldweg ab der am Südufer des Steinbaches durch den Wald führt. 


 
Ungefähr 500 m vor Pauscha trafen wir wieder auf die L200. 


 
_(Kurze Pause kurz vor der L200)_
Auf dieser ging es bis Pauscha weiter. Nach kurzer Fahrzeit erreichten wir dann Osterfeld, wo ich auf den Stössener Weg nach NO abbog und den Berg hinauf fuhr. Am Ende gelangten wir in Pretsch an. Weiter ging es auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach NO, die BAB 9 wurde unterquert, 


 
wo wir dann am Ende des Weges in Kistritz auf die K2206 stießen. Ab hier weiter nach Norden bis zur Kistritzer Mühle. Hier ging es dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg an der Mühle vorbei 


 
nach NO bis zur K2203. Auf der K2203 weiter nach NO bis Krössuln, wo ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg abbog, den folgte ich dann nach Norden bis zur alten Verladerampe Teuchern. Dann wieder retour nach Westen, über die BAB 9 Richtung Langendorf und WSF Bahnhof. 


 
_(Kurz vor Langendorf noch schnell ein Gruppenfoto)_
Reinhard bog im Kreisel am Hotel Jägerhof ab und fuhr nach Hause, Bikermario machte sich auf den Saaleradweg ebenfalls nach Hause auf den Weg und ich fuhr zum Bahnhof, um mit dem Zug um 12:27 Uhr nach Merseburg zurückzufahren. 
Am Bahnhof hatte ich dann ca. 50 km auf dem Tacho bei 478 HM. Die heutige Strecke bis ich schon Mal vor vielen Jahren gefahren und konnte trotzdem sehr viel Neues entdecken.
Dank an meine beiden Mitfahrer für die Begleitung und der Hilfe beim Suchen.
Hier die Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
das Wetter wird ab morgen besser, sehr gut für unsere diesjährige Himmelfahrtstour 2019. 
So werde ich jetzt langsam die Packtaschen packen, denn morgen ist Start um 09:00 Uhr. Meine Mitfahrer starten zur gleichen Zeit in Leißling, ich in Merseburg. Treffen werden wir uns dann in Jüdendorf am Dorfteich.
Das erste Tagesziel ist Grillenberg. Am zweiten Tag geht es auf den HRW und dem (D3) Europaradweg und Radweg Deutsche Einheit (RDE) bis Staßfurt. Am Tag 3 dann weiter auf den RDE und D3 über Bernburg und den Fuhneradweg bis Zörbig. Am Tag 4 dann weiter auf dem Strengbach-Radweg und Reideradweg bis Merseburg und ab hier dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis Weißenfels zurück.


----------



## hallunke (29. Mai 2019)

Na dann gute Fahrt + allzeit eine Handvoll... Schotter unter den Reifen (also kein Wasser bitteschön)
viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
bin gerade von unsere 4 tägigen Himmelfahrtstour zurück. Es waren 280 km und wir hatten bestes Wetter. Die Tourberichte zu den einzelnen Etappen kommen in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
hier ein kleiner Tourbericht vom Tag1 unserer 4 tägigen Himmelfahrtstour 2019.
Es sollte am Tag1 von Weißenfels und Merseburg aus nach Grillenberg gehen. Die Weißenfelser starteten um 09:00 Uhr in Leißling an der Saalebrücke und fuhren auf dem Saaleradweg bis Freyburg, dann weiter über Zscheiplitz und Müncheroda bis Gleina. Von Gleina weiter über Albersroda, Schnellroda bis nach Jüdendorf zum Treffpunkt am dortigen Dorfteich.
ich startete ebenfalls um 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg und fuhr auf dem Schwarzeiche/Laucharadweg 



_(Schloss Bünndorf)_
bis zum Schloss Milzau ab dort auf der K2158 weiter nach Westen über Burgstaden, Krakau, Klobikau, Nieder.- und Oberwünsch bis nach Langeneichstädt. 


 
_(ICE-Trasse hinter Klobikau, leider kam der ICE erst als ich schon wieder 300 m entfernt war)_
Ab hier folgte ich dann der L177 bis zum Treffunkt in Jüdendorf. Bis hierher waren es gute 26 km bei Null Stromverbrauch. Meine Mitfahrer waren noch nicht zur Stelle, sie trudelten dann nach etwa 20 Minuten ebenfalls ein. Am Teich eine kurze Pause zur Energiezuführung eingelegt, 


 
dann ging es weiter nach Norden bis Querfurt. Die Straße bis Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf war noch aus Schlackesteinen gebaut. 


 



 
Wir waren froh diese Holperstrecke dort verlassen zu dürfen. Bei der Durchfahrt durch den Ort wussten wir dann auch, warum man hier auch Kleinvenedig sagte. Die haben genauso viele Brücken wie die Lagunenstadt und viele sind sanierungsbedürftig. Im Ort trafen wir dann auf den Drei Städteradweg (Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben) den wir dann weiter folgten, 


 



 



 
entlang der Querne und dann hoch bis nach Gatterstädt. 



_(Von Querfurt bis Gatterstädt war es eine elendig lange Schotterstrecke)_
Hier verließen wir den Radweg und fuhren jetzt auf der K2272 nach Westen weiter in den nördlichen Teil des Ziegelrodaer Forstes, 


 
bogen aber dann auf die K2826 nach Winkel ab. 


 
Es ging dann durch Winkel bis nach Wolferstedt, wo es endlich einen Gasthof gab, der auch recht gut besucht war. Hier ließen wir uns die Bratwurst und das HB schmecken. 


 
Die Sonne brannte uns im Innenhof schon ordentlich auf unsere, noch abgedeckten, Stahlwaden. Nach der Stärkung dann weiter nach Norden aus den Ort, die BAB 38 wurde überquert, 


 
wo wir dann nach wenigen Kilometern in Liedersdorf einrollten. Ab hier fuhren wir auf der L223 weiter gen Westen und Norden, durchquerten dabei Beyernaumburg, rollten dann durch das dortige Waldgebiet runter bis Riestedt. Hier stießen wir auf den MSH (Radrouten Mansfeld-Südharz) und folgten diesen 


 
über Gonna und Obersdorf bis Grillenberg. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang, auf Höhe Parkplatz Waldbad 


 
bogen wir ab zum Erlebnishof Grillenberg, dem Ziel unsere ersten Etappe. Hier dann Kaffee und Kuchen, anschließend Zimmer beziehen, duschen, die Aussicht genießen und den Tag mit einem gemeinsamen Abendessen und isotonischen Getränken abschließen. 


 



 



 



 
Bis hierher waren es dann bei mir gute 74 km, die Fahrer aus Weißenfels hatte ca.82 km gefahren.
Strecke Tag1:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=rambvbhiodnktfcf&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
hier der kleine Tourbericht vom Tag2 unserer 4 tägigen Himmelfahrtstour 2019.
Die Nacht verbrachten wir in ruhiger Umgebung, geweckt wurden wir schon frühzeitig vom Vogelgezwitscher. Da es um 08:00 Uhr Frühstück gab, konnten wir in Ruhe unsere Ausrüstung in die Packtaschen packen und diese dann an die Räder befestigen. Der Morgen war angenehm kühl, wenige Wolken am Himmel, es sollte wohl ein angenehmer Tag werden. Danach zum Frühstück, das ausreichend war. 


 
Um 08:45 Uhr war dann Start zur zweiten Etappe. 


 _(warten auf meine Mitfahrer)_


 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja nach Westen zur Kohlenstraße um dort auf den HRW-Radweg zu stoßen, aber ich änderte die Streckenführung ein wenig ab und folgte der L230 bis nach Wippra zum östlichen Ortseingang. Zuerst ging es aber erst ordentlich hoch bis zur Kohlenstraße, 


 
da wurde man schon mal ordentlich warm. Aber nach der Kohlenstraße gab es dafür eine lange Abfahrt. Als wir am Ortseingang ankamen folgte ich der K2340 durch das Selketal in Richtung Friesdorf und Rammelburg. 


 



 
_(Vor dem Anstieg hoch zur B242 noch ein wenig die Anzugsordnung angepasst)_
Ab Rammelburg ging es dann weiter auf dem HRW durch den Wald mit heftigem Anstieg, aber im eMTB-Modus eine Leichtigkeit, hoch zur Raststätte Rammelburgblick. 


 


 
Hier überquerten wir die B242 und fuhren weiter auf den HRW hinunter ins Tal der Eine. 


 



 


 
Nach guten 20 gefahrenen Kilometern standen wir vor dem Mufflon aus Stein in Stangerode. Hier eine kurze Pause, dann weiter auf den HRW bis Alterode. Ab hier dann weiter auf einen Schotterweg 


 
nach Norden über Neuplatendorf bis zur Konradsburg, hier dann Mittagspause. 


 
_(hier hatten wir noch ein angenehmes Gespräch mit der Streifenpolizisten)_
Nach der Besichtigung der Anlage ging es wieder runter zum HRW, hier stießen wir auf die Radwege R1, EV2, D3 und den RDE. Auf diesen Radweg ging es dann bis Ermsleben weiter. 


 
_(Der Nagelstein in Ermsleben)_
Auf der K1368 verließen wir den Ort und gelangten nach Norden fahrend in Reinstedt an. Hier folgten wir dann den Lauf der Radwege an der Selke entlang über Hoym bis Gattersleben. 


 



 
_(Alte Mühle in Hoym)_
Ab Gattersleben dann weiter nach NO über Friedrichsaue zum Concordiasee. Hier wollte ich am Café Arche Noah eine Pause einlegen, aber ein Schild teilte uns mit heute am Freitag geschlossen. So machten wir erst einmal eine kleine Rast am Aussichtspunkt, 


 



 
_(ja muss den alles unbedingt vollgesprayt werden)_
um dann den Radweg weiter zu folgen. Wir folgten dann den Radweg der deutschen Einheit weiter zur K1370 und auf dieser Straße nach Norden bis zur L73. Auf dieser ging es dann bis Neu Königsaue. Hier verließen wir den Ort nach NO. Vom Asphaltstreifen des RDE war kaum noch etwas zu sehen. Nach wenigen Kilometern gelangten wir in Hecklingen an. Beim ersten Bäcker den wir sahen, am Markt neben dem Hotel Stadt Bernburg, machten wir halt und gönnten uns Kaffee und Kuchen. Der Kaffee wurde uns höchst selbst von der Bäckerin auf dem Tablett über die Straße gebracht, was für ein Service. 


 
Wir haben uns gestärkt, die Sonne brannte und so konnte es weiter gehen auf der L73 in Richtung Staßfurt. Im Zentrum von Staßfurt stießen wir im Kreisverkehr auf die L72 die uns zur Unterkunft in den OT Neuendorf führte. Im Hotel Neuendorfer Hof mit griechischen Restaurant bezogen wir unsere Zimmer und ließen uns anschließend die griechischen Gerichte schmecken.


 
Bis hierher hatten wir an diesem Tag 74 km und rund 680 HM zurückgelegt. 
Strecke Tag2:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=redkyjlxrjphgvif&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
hier der kleine Tourbericht vom Tag3 unserer 4 tägigen Himmelfahrtstour 2019.
Da Reinhard1 und ich den gestrigen Abend noch damit verbracht hatten den alten RFT Röhrenempfänger zum Laufen zu bringen. Wir konnten ihn nur ein rauschendes und nicht feststehendes Bild entlocken, gaben wir entnervt auf und waren somit ein wenig müde, als wir von der Sonne geweckt wurden. Um 08:00 Uhr ging es zum Frühstück, nachdem wir unsere Räder mit dem Gepäck bestückt hatten. 



_(Es war schon ein wenig übersichtlich)_


 



 
So konnten wir nach dem Frühstück um 09:00 Uhr starten. Es ging dann durch den OT Neuendorf gen Norden und Osten bis zur L71 deren Verlauf wir folgten. Nach 5 km kamen wir in der Ortsmitte zum ersten Mal am dortigen ehemaligen Rittergut zum stehen. Es folgte eine kleine Besichtigung, 


 



 
dann ging es weiter auf der K1304 nach Norden. Der Nächste Halt war am Schloss Hohenerxleben mit Blick ins Bodetal. 


 



 



 
Ab hier ging es dann runter zum Boderadweg, den wir durch den schattigen Auenwald bis nach Neugattersleben fuhren. 


 



 



 



 
_(Schloss Neugattersleben, ist in privater Hand und kann nicht besichtigt werden. Als wir vor dem Tor standen hat sich auf einmal geöffnet da haben wir dann schnell einen Blick reingeworfen.)_
Wir folgten dann den RDE weiter über Nienburg und Altenburg bis nach Bernburg. 


 



 
_(Zementwerk Bernburg)_
Hier ging es dann hoch zum Schloss um den Ausblick in das Saaletal zu genießen. 


 



 
Die Aussicht von hier oben ist einfach super schön. Nach der Besichtigung machten wir noch einen kleinen Abstecher zur Schlosskirche und fuhren dann weiter durch Bernburg in Richtung Norden bis zur Fuhne. Ab hier dann weiter auf den RDE und Fuhneradweg bis Leau. Hier bog der RDE nach Osten ab, wir folgten ab hier nur noch den Fuhneradweg gen Süden. Die Fahrt führte uns durch die Auenlandschaft der Fuhne bis in die Parkgaststätte im Park Gröbzig. 


 
Hier gab es pünktlich Kaffee und eine sehr große Kuchenplatte für uns. Nach der Stärkung ging es weiter zum Radweg Richtung Osten durch die Wiesen und Aue der Fuhne gelangten wir nach einiger Zeit in Cösitz an und besuchten die dortige Blutbuche. 


 
_(Der Sturm Friederike hat der Buche einige starke Äste geraubt)_
Es ist die dickste Buche Deutschlands und steht in Europa auf Platz 26. Die Buche verließen wir durch den Schlosspark und fuhren die letzten 6 km auf der K2062 und K2063, sowie auf einen einmal asphaltierten Feldweg bis nach Zörbig zu unserer Unterkunft. 


 
Die erreichten wir dann gegen 17:15 Uhr nach rund 78 km und 417 HM. Jetzt schnell die Zimmer bezogen, geduscht und unter schattigen Bäumen einige isotonische Getränke zu uns genommen. Da es im Ort keine Gastwirtschaft mehr gibt, hat uns die Pensionscheffin Wildschweinbraten mit Klößen und Rotkohl zubereitet. Was sehr lecker geschmeckt hat.


 
Strecke Tag3:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=ovksostgtqwrqxml&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## hallunke (5. Juni 2019)

ist ja nett, dass sie extra für Euch das Wildschwein gefangen hat...
schöne Tour - aber da (Sonnabend) wurde es doch schon richtig warm...


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
und zum Schluss noch ein kleiner Tourbericht vom Tag4 unserer 4 tägigen Himmelfahrtstour 2019.
Diese dritte Nacht habe ich am besten geschlafen. Um 08:00 Uhr sollte es Frühstück bereitstehen, so hatten wir noch genügend Zeit unsere Räder für die letzte Etappe nach Hause vorzubereiten.


 
_(warten auf die Mitfahrer)_


 
Um 08:45 Uhr verließen wir unsere Unterkunft und fuhren nach Süden, am Ortsausgang von Zörbig bog ich nach Westen auf den St-RW (Strengbach Radweg) ab. 


 



 



 



 



 
_(Doppelkapelle in Landsberg)_
Der führte uns durch die Wiesen des Strengbachs stetig nach Süden. Über Spiekendorf und Landsberg gelangten wir dann nach Reinsdorf, wo wir den St-RW verließen. Wir bogen hier auf die K2139 nach SW ab und fuhren bis Reußen. 


 



 
_(Kraftwerk Schkopau war schon in Sichtweite)_
Wir folgten der K2139 weiter über Klepzig, Naundorf, Kleinkugel bis Zwintschöna. Ab Zwintschöne fuhr ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis zur Reide in Bruckdorf weiter. Ab dort folgten wir dann den Reideradweg 


 
bis zum Osttor im Schlosspark Dieskau, hier eine kurze Pause zum läuten. 


 



 



 
Danach weiter am Ostufer des Mühlteiches entlang bis nach Döllnitz. Die Gosegaststätte hatte noch nicht geöffnet, so fuhren wir weiter bis Lochau. Von dort über die Weiße Elster bis Burgliebenau. 


 



 
Von dort weiter am Westufer des Wallendorfer Sees weiter bis nach Löpitz, wo wir auf den Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg stießen und diesen zum Anfang an der B181 folgten. 


 
Hier verließ ich meine Mitfahrer und fuhr weiter Richtung Merseburg, meine Mitfahrer fuhren weiter über Wölkau nach Bad Dürrenberg, von wo sie auf den Saaleradweg nach Weißenfels weiter fuhren.


 
In den 4 Tagen haben wir insgesamt 280 km und ca. 2000 HM zurückgelegt in einer landschaftlich sehr schönen Gegend.
Das Wetter hat gepasst, Pannen gab es auch nicht, also eine rundum gelungene Radtour.
Strecke Tag4:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=rulxdvnhhwbxbbgb&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Rotom (5. Juni 2019)

Danke für die schöne Tour und Bilder


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juni 2019)

Ihr habe eine schöne Tour gemacht!


----------



## hallunke (14. Juni 2019)

Hallo Udo,
gestern bin ich ein wenig in Deiner Richtung unterwegs gewesen und traf am Wallendorfer See zwei Herren aus Leipzig, die wir im letzten Jahr schon mal getroffen hatten:






(den im Vordergrund mit dem blauen Rad und den mit dem roten T-Shirt)
Irgendwie erinnerte ich mich an das schwarze Rad. Sie waren gerade beim Bade. Beim kurzen Schwatz über Dit und Dat und über Räder und über Touren ließen sie auch Grüße an Dich und Harti bestellen (was hiermit geschieht).
und nun noch viele Grüße von mir
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juni 2019)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> gestern bin ich ein wenig in Deiner Richtung unterwegs gewesen und traf am Wallendorfer See zwei Herren aus Leipzig, die wir im letzten Jahr schon mal getroffen hatten:
> …….
> Andreas


Die Welt ist doch klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
heute mal eine kleine Wochenzusammenfassung.
Am letzten Sonntag war ich mit Harti zu Fuß unterwegs. Es wurde geangelt am Ringkanal von Amsdorf.


 
Es war ein schöner Vormittagsspaziergang mit 13 gehobenen Verstecken. Anschließend ging es zum Fischer am Kerner See, wo wir uns den gebratenen Fisch schmecken ließen. 


 



 
Ich hatte einen sehr großen Saibling und Harti verspeiste einen Zander, beide waren sehr lecker.
Am Mittwoch unternahm ich dann mit Harti eine Genussfahrt zum Großkaynaer See, wo wir uns mit Reinhard1 trafen. 


 



 
Dann ging es zu dritt zum Geiseltalsee nach Braunsbedra. Unser Ziel war der Anleger vom Ausflugsschiff MS Geiseltalsee. 


 



 
_(Hier die Routen, Abfahrzeiten und Preise)_
Seit dem 1.06. fährt er ja jetzt auf dem See. An diesem Wochenende ist hier ja das große Hafenfest.
Anschließend weiter, über die Marina Mücheln 


 



 
zum Campingplatz Stöbnitz. Von dort dann weiter um den See, über den Weinberg, bis zum Strand Frankleben, hier gab es dann noch Kaffee, Eis uns Roster. 


 



 



 
Dann fuhren wir wieder zu unseren Startpunkten in Merseburg und Weißenfels zurück.
Heute Vormittag nutzte ich den kühlen Morgen aus, um eine kleine Fahrt nach Halle zu unternehmen. Mein Ziel war das neue Planetarium am Holzplatz 


 
und anschließend das technische Denkmal in Halle, die Großgarage. Es ging von Merseburg auf den Saaleradweg über Röpzig und der Rabeninsel 


 



 



 
zum Holzplatz, dann weiter über den Hansaring zur Großgarage und von dort wieder zurück.
Am der Großgarage stehen jetzt 2 Ladesäulen, leider konnte ich meinen Bikeakku dort nicht aufladen.


 
Es waren heute leider nur 36 km, aber dafür 2 Verstecke gefunden.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
am heutigen Vormittag traf ich mich um 09:00 Uhr mit Harti zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt in den Großraum von Halles Osten.
Auf dem Radweg an der B91 ging es nach Norden bis zur Kreuzung B91/ Europachaussee. Hier bog ich auf den Radweg nach Osten und Norden hin ab und folgte diesen bis zur äußeren Kasseler Straße. Auf dieser dann in einem Bogen nach Norden weiter bis wir wieder auf die Europachaussee stießen nach wenigen 100 Metern stießen wir auf die Dieselstraße und folgten dieser nach Osten bis zum Pflaumenweg. Auf diesen Weg weiter nach Norden bis zur B6. Ab hier weiter nach NW unter der Europachaussee lang und danach gleich auf den Kanenaer Weg abgebogen. Den folgten wir bis zur Delitzscher Straße. Auf dieser dann weiter nach Osten bis zum Abzweig Grenzstraße. Ab jetzt immer nach Norden bis zum Tierschutz Halle e.V.. Dort dann über die B100 und danach sogleich nach Westen abgebogen. Wir gelangten dann in eine Gartenanlage neben der B100. Ab hier entschied ich mich nicht weiter den Osten von Halle entlang zu fahre sondern legte mein neues Zwischenziel Saaleufer in der Nähe von Ritter Runkels Werkstatt fest. Also weiter nach Westen, am kleinen Galgenberg vorbei und am Ort des Verbrechens (ehemals Solbad Wittekind) das von Hauptkommissar Zorn und Schröder aufgeklärt wurde. An der Seebener Straße trafen wir vor dem Laden Stahlrad noch den Chefmechaniker Ritter Runkel an. Ein kleiner Schwatz und schon ging es weiter zum Riveufer. Wir staunten nicht schlecht, alles neu gemacht. 


 



 
Nun ja wir waren auch schon eine kleine Ewigkeit nicht mehr hier gewesen. Wir fuhren weiter am Riveufer zur Ziegelwiese, 






 



 
dann weiter auf die Peißnitzinsel und von dort zum Pulverweidenteich mit Pfaueninsel weiter. Auf den dortigen Wegen ging es dann weiter über die Rabeninsel bis zum Bölberger Weg. 


 
Ab hier ging es dann weiter über Röpzig und Rattmannsdorf zurück nach Merseburg. Es wurde auch Zeit, es wurde schon wieder ordentlich warm. 
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
werde morgen um 08:30 Uhr zu einer kleinen ca. 55km rund um Halle starten. Treffpunkt 08:25 Uhr Parkplatz Netto Gerichtsrain.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
ja heute Vormittag war ich wieder einmal mit Harti unterwegs, um östlich und nördlich von Halle ein paar Geocaches aufzusuchen.
Unterwegs, dann das große grübeln, ich hatte das Handy von meiner Gattin eingesteckt, also somit keine Verbindung zu meinen Hörgerät. Nun j, aber die Unterhaltung mit Harti klappte noch.
Es ging am Goldberg entlang, dann weiter nördlich am kleinen Posthornteich entlang bis hoch zum Franzosenstein. Auf dem Rückweg schauten wir an der Brücke zur Insel Forstwerder vorbei, bevor wir uns heute mal durch Halle Richtung Hauptbahnhof auf der Reilstraße und dem Hansering fuhren. Über den Thüringer Bahnhof ging es dann wieder zurück nach Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juli 2019)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
morgen um 08:30 Uhr Start mit Reinhard1 vom Vorplatz Bahnhof Weißenfels zu einem kleinen Rundkurs.
Geplant ungefähr so


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
gestern ging es wieder einmal mit Reinhard1 auf Tour durch den Burgenlandkreis. Mein Zug ging ab Merseburg um 08:17 Uhr bis nach WSF, wo ich mich mit Reinhard1 um 08:34 Uhr vor dem Bahnhofsgebäude traf. Dann ging es weiter über die Pfennigbrücke, die über die Saale führt zum Marktplatz. Der Marktplatz wurde aufwendig neu gestaltet, aber ohne Brunnen. Ab hier fuhren wir auf der Großen Burgstraße zur Zeitzer Straße und folgten dieser bis zum Kreisverkehr an der B87. Auf Schleichwegen ging es dann durch das Gewerbegebiet wieder bis zur B87. Auf dieser mussten wir noch ca. 300 Meter bis zum nächsten Radweg zurücklegen. Der Radweg führte uns weiter nach Osten mit Unterquerung der B91 bis ins Gewerbegebiet Zorbau.







Das Gewerbegebiet verließen wir auf der K2200 in Richtung Osten. 



_(Tomatengewächshaus im Gewerbegebiet Zorbau)_
Wir fuhren weiter durch Aupitz, am Ende des Ortes bog Reinhard1 auf einen Radweg ab, den wir bis zum südlichen Ortsrand von Granschütz folgten. Weiter ging es dann auf der L190 über Webau bis zur Abfahrt ehemaliger StOÜbPl HHM. Auf der ehemaligen Platzstraße ging es über den ehemaligen StOÜbPl 







weiter in einem Bogen nach Osten und Süden bis zur K2196.



_(machten aber noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum dortigen Wochenendhaus)_
Auf dieser wenige 100 Meter weiter nach Süden, wo wir dann auf einen Feldweg abbogen und auf Höher der Dobegaster Straße die L191 erreichten. Diese wurde überquert und weiter ging es auf einen Feldweg nach Süden bis zum Mondsee. Wir folgten den Radweg entlang des Mondsee bis zum Südufer.



Ein Blick auf die Wasserfläche zeigte uns dass der See sehr viel Wasser verloren hat. Die Rutsche musste ja schon gesperrt werden. Da der See keinen natürlichen Zufluss hat, wir wohl der weitere Wasserverlust jetzt die Regel sein. Wir folgten dann den Radweg (RECARBO) weiter Naundorf. 



Überquerten dort die B91 und folgten einen Radweg südlich der dortigen Eisenbahnlinie in einen Bogen nach Westen und Süden weiter. 



Auf Höhe der ehemaligen Halde östlich Trebnitz stießen wir auf ein verlassenes Auto, das hier wohl entsorgt wurde. 







Darüber habe ich noch am selbigen Tag das Umweltamt des Burgenlandkreises informiert. Am Ende des Weges gelangten wir in Luckenau an. Der Ort wurde auf der Hauptstraße unter den Augen eines auf der Wiese grasenden Kamels durchquert. Mein Ziel war das Südufer der Schädelmulde.



Hier geht eine Treppe zum Wasser runter. Nach eingehender Begutachtung und Abwägung des Abstieges, entschlossen wir uns den Rückweg anzutreten. Also fuhren wir wieder auf den oberen Uferweg zurück bis in Höhe der dortigen Forellenanlage. Dort stießen wir auf die L197 und folgten deren Verlauf, vorbei an der Infotafel mit Baggerschaufel, die an das erste weggebaggerte Dorf Gaumnitz im Jahre 1930/31 erinnerte. 



Weiter ging es gen Norden bis kurz vor Teuchern. Hier bog ich nach Norden auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab. Es ging die Höhe hoch, oben angekommen dann auf den Höhenweg weiter nach NW, 



vorbei am Friedhof. Teuchern wurde nach Norden hin durchquert bis zum Weg nach Kössuln, 



den wir dann folgten. Am Ende gelangten wir auf eine namenlose Straße. Die westlich der B91 verläuft. Auf der dann weiter nach Norden bis zum Nessabach bei Kössuln. Ab hier dann weiter nach Norden, dieses mal östlich der B91 bis nach Weißenfels zurück. Kurz vor der Unterführung der B91, hatte Reinhard1 noch langsamen Luftverlust im Vorderreifen. Aber mit nachpumpen konnte er sich bis ins Ziel retten.Am Ende hatten wir dann ca. 60 km bei Biker freundlichen Wetter zurückgelegt.
Was will man mehr.
Im Anhang der Track der Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
morgen ein kleiner Rundkurs Merseburg-Gleina-Neue Göhle-Freyburg-Alte Göhle- Luftschiff-Merseburg. Ungefähr 62 km.
Treffpunkt 1 Pennyparkplatz B91 Merseburg um 07:55 Uhr. Treffpunkt 2 Kirche Gleina 09:00 Uhr


----------



## hallunke (13. Juli 2019)

Och Mensch - morgen ist schon verplant... Viel Spaß + gutes Wetter
wünscht
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
es ist wieder etwas kühler  . Morgen Treffpunkt 09:00 Uhr Leißling Bahnhof zu einer kleinen MTB-Runde. Mit dabei Reinhard1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2019)

Hallo,
heute mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir. Die letzten 14 Tage waren ja nicht so nach meinen Geschmack, was die Temperaturen angeht und da ich mich ja jetzt seit fast einen Monat schon im 8. Jahrzehnt befindemuss ich mich ein wenig schonen.
So war ich am 30.07. mit meinen treuen Begleiter Harti, 9. Lebensjahrzehnt, ein wenig rund um den Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See unterwegs, aber am Vormittag, da konnte man die Temperaturen noch ertragen.











Dies ist der Hirschberg am Wallendorfer See. Diese Abfahrt haben wir an diesem Tag mal außen vorgelassen, aber ungern.
Weiter ging es am Ufer entlang bis nach Burgliebenau.



Unter Beobachtung von Adebar fuhren wir auf dem Damm der Steinlache über Kollenbey zurück nach Merseburg. Hat auch gereicht, der Schweiß stand uns schon auf der Stirn.
Am 4. August unternahmen wir wieder eine Fahrt Richtung Bad Dürrenberg und Tollwitz auf dem Saaleradweg.







In Bad Dürrenberg zog es uns in den Kurpark, wo das Querstück vom Gradierwerk abgerissen worden ist.



Am Staubecken Schladebach noch ein kurzer Halt und dann ging es weiter über Wüsteneutzsch und Friedensdorf zurück nach Merseburg.







Auch an diesem Tag, war es eine schöne kleine Sonntagsvormittagsrunde gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2019)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag nutze ich die angenehmen Bikertemperaturen zu einer kleinen knackigen 58 km Runde. Um 09:00 Uhr startete ich, dieses mal allein am Airpark. Auf dem Schwarzeiche/Laucharadweg ging es bis Bad Lauchstädt.



Im Hintergrund sieht man schon das Kraftwerk Schkopau und man kann am Schornstein schon sehen, dass der Wind heute heftig geblasen hat. Was ich auch bald zu spüren bekam. Es ging nach ca. 2 km ab Start heftig zur Sache, schon fast Sturm von vorn.



Im Hintergrund die Dorfkirche von Bündorf.



Nördlich von Großgräfendorf überquerte ich dann die BAB38 nach Norden. Hier konnte ich mal ein wenig entspannter fahren der Wind kam von der Seite, es waren aber nur 2,8 km, dann ging es wieder heftig zur Sache bis nach Steuden. 


Da hinten bei den Windrädern war heute mein erstes Ziel. Es ging durch Steuden und Etzdorf immer weiter gen Norden. Dann bog ich unweit von Wansleben am See nach Osten ab und folgte den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg bis zur Schönen Aussicht. Hier kleine Entspannungspause auf der dortigen Bank.



Im Hintergrund die Halde Teutschenthal.



Nach der kleinen Pause, mit Blick auf die Ostereier vom letzten Osterfest, weiter auf den Wirtschaftsweg bis Wansleben am See.



Weiter ging es auf einer Nebenstraße am östlichen Ortsrand nach Norden. Die Straße war mit unzähligen Wallnussbäumen gesäumt bis zur B80.
leider verwehrte mir ein Schild das weiterfahren. Also neben der B80 nach Osten und einen alternativen Weg gesucht und gefunden um die Straße zu überqueren. Auf der anderen Seite dann weiter über abgeerntete Felder bis zum Wanslebener Weg. Den folgte ich in einem Bogen bis zur Kreuzung B80-Friedensstraße. Auf dieser ging es jetzt wieder mit starken Wind von vorn nach Süden bis Teutschental. Deiesen Ort verließ ich am südlichen Ortsrand gen Osten fahrend wieder. Auf der L164 und etwas weiter östlich dann auf einer namenlosen Nebenstraße wurde die BAB 143 überquert, aber jetzt mit ordentlichen Rückenwind. So rollte ich mal entspannt in Holleben ein. Ab Holleben weiter bis Delitz a. Berge. Diesen Ort verließ ich wieder nach Süden auf der L163 und dann nach SO auf der K2157 bis Dörstewitz. Schnell durch den Ort bis zum LKW Parkplatz für DOW am westlichen Werksrand. Auf den Weg unterhalb der Hochkippe und südlich des Werkszaunes



gelangte ich nach wenigen Kilometern wieder Wassertal an. Ab hier ging es dannzügig nach Süden zum Airpark, wo es gewaltig brannte.
Es war ein Flächenbrand einer dortigen Wiese, die Feuerwehr war schon bei der Brandbekämpfung.



Noch guten 58 km und 19 km/h Durchschnitt, trotz des starken Windes, war ich dann wieder am Ausgangspunkt angekommen.
Hier mal die heutige Strecke.



Morgen geht es ab Leißling 08:55 Uhr mit Reinhard1 auf eine kleine 750 HM und 50 km lange kleine Runde.


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2019)

Hallo,
hier der kurze Tourbericht von der Seniorentour.
Um 08:34 Uhr, musste dafür heute etwas früher aufstehen, bin ich in Merseburg in den ABELIO Richtung Leißling eingestiegen. Ich machte es mir gerade bequem, als sich Andreas von hinten näherte. welch eine Überraschung, so wren wir heute dann zu dritt. In Leißling wartete schon Reinhard am Bahnsteig auf uns.



Wir starteten und fuhren über die Brücke in Leißling auf das Nordufer der Saale und folgten den neuen ausgeschilderten radweg an der Saale bis kurz vor Eulau.



Beim ersten Foto stellte ich mit entsetzten fest, Apparat defekt, die Außenblende öffnet sich nicht mehr vollständig, so werde ich hier ein paar Bilder von Andreas mit einfügen.
Kurz vor Eulau ging es teilweise auf der ehemaligen White Rock Rennstrecke durch den Wald nach Norden, teilweise ordentlicher Anstieg, mit umkehren, weil der Weg zugewachsen war.







Es brannte ordentlich an meinen Knien.
Wir traten den Rückweg an und kamen nach wenigen 100 Metern an der Nordkante des Gosecker Forstes an. Ab hier dann auf den Wanderweg gen Westen bis zur L205. Auf dieser dann ein paar Meter nach Osten und dann auf der Straße Richtung Pödelist nach Norden. Von weiten sah man schon den Wald der alten Göhle mit vielen vertrockneten Bäumen.



Ab Pödelist ging es weiter nach Norden in die Alte Göhle bis zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg, den wir bis kurz vor der Brücke über die Ortsumfahrung von Freyburg folgten.



Am westlichen Waldrand folgte ich einen Wirtschaftsweg, der uns bis zum Ortseingang von Freyburg führte, dieser Weg war auch für mich neu. Wir folgten der B180 Richtung Westen bis sie nach Norden abbog, heute war kaum Verkehr, weil Straßenbaumaßnahmen durchgeführt wurden. Ich bog dann in den Wald ab und folgte den Wanderweg entlang des Bodelschwinghdenkmals bis zu einer abgemähten Wiese. Jetzt ging es über die Wiese weiter nach Westen bis zur nächsten Waldkante.







Weiter ging es vorbei am Sühnekreuz gen Norden bis Müncheroda.
Ab hier folgten wir den Höhenweg an der kante zum Unstruttal bis zum Flugplatz Laucha. Die Aussicht war heute super.







Vom Flugplatz ging es dann runter zum Unstrutradweg bei Dorndorf. Schnell noch eine Geocache gesucht und schon ging es weiter Richtung Laucha.







Ab Laucha folgten wir einen Wanderweg am Südhang des Unstruttales, es ging ordentlich bergauf.








Im Hintergrund der Nüssenberg bei Weischütz.
Zum Abschluss kam dann noch ein kleiner Anstieg der auch uns zwei eMTB-Fahrer den Schweiß auf die Stirn trieb, aber nicht soviel wie bei Andreas.



Nach dem Anstieg gab es aber auch wieder eine Abfahrt.



Hier ging es runter nach Balgstädt zum Unstrutradweg.



Ab Balgstädt folgten wir den Unstrutradweg bis Großjena weiter. Den Ort verließen wir wieder aufwärts fahrend nach SO bis zum Schießplatz des Naumburger Schützenvereins. 
Ab Schießplatz wieder durch den Wald bei Goseck, von der Höhe runter zur Saale und zurück zum Startpunkt am Leißlinger Bahnhof.



Es war eine ordentliche Tour mit bei mir 793 HM 3h31' reine Fahrzeit und einer Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 15 km/h.
Pannen gab es keine, das Wetter hat gepasst, der Akku hat gereicht und es wurden ordentlich Kalorien verbrannt.
Es soll keiner sagen wir Pedelec Fahrer schummeln, nein eine Studie, die mit 10000 pedelecfahrern und normal fahrenden durchgeführt wurde, kam zum Ergebnis, dass die Pedelecfahrer mehr Kalorien verbrennen als die Fahrer ohne Unterstützung.
Hier die Strecke:


----------



## hallunke (14. August 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...ordentliche Tour mit bei mir 793 HM 3h31' reine Fahrzeit und einer Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 15 km/h.
> Pannen gab es keine, das Wetter hat gepasst, der Akku hat gereicht und es wurden ordentlich Kalorien verbrannt.
> Es soll keiner sagen wir Pedelec Fahrer schummeln, nein eine Studie, die mit 10000 pedelecfahrern und normal fahrenden durchgeführt wurde, kam zum Ergebnis, dass die Pedelecfahrer mehr Kalorien verbrennen als die Fahrer ohne Unterstützung.



*Zuerst*: Eine coole Tour hast Du Dir wieder ausgedacht - SUPER!!!
*Dann*: Spannend, dass bei mir diesmal komoot fast genau die gleichen Höhenmeter (790) angibt wie Dein Navi, dafür meint mein Fahrradtacho irgend etwas von 687 Hm - naja, irgendwo dazwischen wird´s wohl sein.
*Drittens*: Zu der Studie sage ich mal, ist doch völlig logisch. Ein E-Dingens, Pedelec was auch immer ist doch bald doppelt so schwer wie ein normales MTB. Wie soll ich da jemals so viele Kalorien verbrennen wie Ihr mit den schweren Rädern - geht einfach nicht...






aber mal ganz ehrlich: wenn ich an dem einen Hügel vorher gewusst hätte, dass es da nur wegen einem GeoCache hinunter ging (sehr schöne Abfahrt war es doch), um nachher den ganzen Berg wieder hoch zu kurbeln - vielleicht hätte ich solange oben gewartet...






Also noch mal, eine coole Tour war´s und wenn man in der Gruppe fährt, ist es gleich noch mal so schön.

In dem Sinne, Danke für den klasse Tag +
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)

Zum Vergleichen kann man meine Aufzeichnung hier bei komoot betrachten


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2019)

Hallo,
nachdem es mir letzten Donnerstag urplötzlich schlecht ging und ich auch nicht fahrtauglich war, um nach WSF zum Bowling zu fahren, habe ich heute mit Harti eine kleine vormittäglichen Tour zum sächsischen Wasserstraßenkreuz unternommen.
Wir in Sachsen-Anhalt haben ja, wie mir persönlich bekannt ist, eines in Magdeburg und das zweite ein wenig kleiner bei Kötzschau, wo der Floßgraben den Bach überquert. 
Also holte ich Harti von zu Hause, um 08:30 Uhr, ab. Er drehte schon einige aufwärmrunden, wie ich bei der Anfahrt erkennen konnte.



So konnten wir dann auch sogleich Richtung Saale weiterfahren. Merseburg verließen wir heute über der Neumarktbrücke und fuhren auf dem straßenbegleitenden Radweg der B181 weiter bis Wallendorf. Hier bogen wir am östlichen Ortsrand auf den Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg ab und fuhren bis zur Brücke über die Luppe. Es war ein erschreckendes Bild, als wir auf der Brücke standen und das Wasser der Luppe suchten, keins mehr vorhanden.







Weiter ging es entlang der Luppe zum Südufer des Raßnitzer Sees und auf den dortigen Pilgerweg weiter bis Dölkau. 



Am östlichen Ortsausgang von Dölkau fuhren wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SO weiter, wo wir nach wenigen 100 Metern in Kötschlitz einrollten. Durch den Ort ging es weiter nach Osten bis Möritzsch. Im Ort bogen wir nach Süden zum Saale-Elster-Kanal ab und folgten diesen am südlichen Ufer nach Osten weiter bis Dölzig.



Dann weiter durch den bis in den Bienitz am Kanal zum dortigen Wasserstraßenkreuz. Hier unterquert der Bach Zschampert den Saale-Elster-Kanal.



Ich dann Schuhe uns Strümpfe aus und hinein in die Fluten. Mit der Bikelampe in der Hand, das GPS und der Rucksack blieben am Ufer zurück, vor bis unter den Kanal und da sah ich ihn endlich.



Denn heute ist der International Geocaching Day 2019.
Nach dem Ausstieg aus dem Fluss fuhren wir weiter am Ufer des Kanals weiter nach Osten bis zur Brücke auf Höhe des Bootshauses der Dhfk-Leipzig Abteilung rudern. Hier war der Wendepunkt der heutigen kleinen Tour. 











Jetzt ging es am Nordufer zurück bis Kötzschlitz und dann wieder auf den Pilgerweg bis zum Startpunkt in Merseburg, wo wir gegen 12:20 Uhr und ca. 50 km wieder eintrafen.
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2019)

Hallo,
wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, morgen um 07:05 Uhr Parkplatz Airpark Merseburg zu einer kleinen kühlen Vormittagsrunde nach Freyburg und zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2019)

Hallo,
gestern, wie schon angekündigt, war ich wieder einmal mit Harti auf Tour. Da die teperaturen auf über 30°C ansteigen sollten, starteten wir schon um 07:00 Uhr. Wir machten noch schnell einen Abstecher zum Parkplatz Luftfahrtmuseum Merseburg, es könnte sich ja doch noch jemand eingefunden haben, aber wie man sehen kann, waren wir beide allein.



So ging es sogleich weiter nach Süden zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg. Denn folgten wir dann, vorbei an dürregeschädigten Maispflanzen bis Frankleben.







In Frankleben änderte ich meine Tour, es ging ab hier nicht mehr nach Freyburg weiter, sondern wir folgten den Pilgerweg weiter entlang des Runstedter See bis nach Roßbach.



Erst dachten wir, hier wird endlich der Radweg zw. Frankleben und Braunsbedra instandgesetzt. Die Wurzeln haben den ganzen Belag gehoben, es macht keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr hier lang zu fahren. Aber so wie es aussieht scheint man hier einen Kabelgraben zu bauen. Als Radfahrer muss man jetzt die viel befahrene Straße nutzen, weil der Radweg, wegen der Bauarbeiten, eigentlich gesperrt ist.



Noch einen Blick auf den Südfeldsee, wo wir die Grenze zum Burgenlandkreis überschritten haben.



Auf dem Abschnitt des Radweges/ Pilgerweg vom Südfeldsee nach Roßbach hat man schon einige Ausbesserungen getätigt.
Von Roßbach ging weiter nach Süden bis zum Luftschiff bei Pettstädt.



_(Blick vom Luftschiff Richtung Norden, am Horizont links im Bild die Klobikauer Halde am Geiseltalsee und am Horizont in der Mitte die Halde Pfännerhall)_
Vom Luftschiff, wo wir den Pilgerweg verließen, ging es auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Süden über Markröhlitz und Goseck bis zum Saaleradweg linke Flußseite. Wir folgten den neuen asphaltierten Radweg bis zum Abzweig Saalebrücke Leißling. Hier verläuft der Radweg noch auf naturbelassenen Untergrund am Ufer der Saale entlang.















Wir erreichten die Brücke und fuhren auf die andere Seite, suchten hier schnell in einiger Entfernung von der Brücke einen neuen Geocache und machten uns auf den Rückweg, aber vorher wurde die Anzugsordnung den jetzt herrschenden Temperaturen angepasst.







Zurück ging es auf den Saaleradweg über Lobitzsch und Uichteritz bis nach Weißenfels Nord. 






_(Blick von der Saalebrücke Richtung NW zum Igelsberg)_
Ab WSF Nord folgten wir den Radweg bis nach Tagewerben Bahnhof, von dort auf der Hauptstraße weiter über Reichhardswerben zum Südfeldsee, wo wir am Ostufer weiter fuhren und über Beuna nach Merseburg zurück pedalierten.



_(Blick vom Hochufer NO Seite über den Südfeldsee. Im Hintergrund der Schornstein von Der Pfännerhall mit Halde Pfännerhall)_
Am Ende hatten wir ca. 54 km zurückgelegt, bei noch angenehmen Temperaturen.
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2019)

Hallo,
wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, ist morgen Start 07:00 Uhr Netto-Parkplatz Kreuzung B91-Gerichtshain in Merseburg. Ziel Brachwitz ehemalige Slavenburg. Zurück durch die Dölauer Heide.
Mit dabei bis jetzt Harti.


----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, ist morgen Start 07:00 Uhr Netto-Parkplatz Kreuzung B91-Gerichtshain in Merseburg. Ziel Brachwitz ehemalige Slavenburg. Zurück durch die Dölauer Heide.
> Mit dabei bis jetzt Harti.


Tour muss leider wegen Krankheit ausfallen.


----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2019)

Hallo,
Morgen geht es ab Leißling 08:55 Uhr mit Reinhard1 auf eine kleine Runde, Rundkurs. Es sind auch ein paar Höhenmeter mit dabei, ca. 660m.


----------



## Udo1 (3. September 2019)

Hallo,
heute traf ich mich mit Reinhard1 in Leißling zu einer etwas kleinen Tour.
Hier schon mal die Strecke.



Immerhin sind noch fast 55 km und 637 HM zusammengekommen. Am Bahnhof wurde ich schon von Reinhard1 erwartet.



Da heute die Zeit knapp bemessen war ging es gleich auf der LAP-Straße von Leißling nach Schönburg und von dort auf den Saaleradweg bis zum Einstieg in den Mühlenwanderweg ca. 300m hinter der Gaststätte Alter Felsenkeller. Ab hier dann auf den Mühlenwanderweg nach Süden.



Am Ende gelangten wir an der B87 an. Weiter ging es jetzt immer hochwärts am Ostrand des Friedhofs weiter nach SW bis zur Neidschützer Straße. Auf dieser weiter nach Süden bis Janisroda.



Von der Höhe hatten wir heute sehr schöne Fernblicke.



Von Janisroda ging es an der alten Kiesgrube Ostrand weiter gen Süden bis Prießnitz. Ab hier folgten wir der L201 bis zum Abzweig nach Crauschwitz. Wir folgten der Zufahrtsstraße nch Crauschwitz einige 100 Meter nach Westen, bogen dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, der uns zur Zuckerbahntrasse bei Sieglitz brachte.








Aufdem  neuen Abschnitt des Zuckerbahnradweges ging es weiter Richtung Crauschwitz. Nach überfahren der neuen Brücke war dann der Ausbau des Radweges erst einmal zu Ende.



So verließen wir die Trasse und fuhren K2635 immer weiter Richtung Norden. Ca. 1 km nach leislau bogen wir nach Westen ab und folgten den Feldweg, vorbei am einsamen Wasserturm und gelangten nach wenigen Kilometern in Tultewitz an.



_(Wirtschaftsweg nach Tultewitz.)_



_(Wohnmühle in Tultewitz)_



_(Blick auf Stöben von Tultewitz aus)_
Ab hier dann weiter nach Norden, vorbei an Kreipitzsch bis nach nach Crölpa. In Kreipitzsch habe ich dann auf Grund der Zeit eine Touränderung vorgenommen. Wir blieben auf der Höhe und fuhren auf der K2657 weiter nach Osten bis zur B88. Auf dieser leider wenige 100 Meter nach Norden bis Neuflemmigen, wo wir die B88 wieder verlassen haben. Hier trafen wir wieder auf den Tourverlauf vom Start aus und folgten diesen wieder zurück bis nach Leißling, aber ab Schönburg dann immer an der Saale entlang.







_(Schloss Goseck)_



_(Oeblitzschleuse)_



_(Wasserkraftwerk an der Oeblitzschleuse)_
So schafften wir dann unser festgelegtes Zeitfenster, als wir gegen 12:30 Uhr wieder am Bahnhof Leißling eintrafen.
Auch heute haben wir wieder einige wenige Abschnitte auf unserer Tour kennengelernt, wo wir in den vielen Jahren unseres gemeinsames radfahrens noch nicht gewesen waren.


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2019)

Hallo,
habe gerade mal nach dem Stand Umbau meines neuen Geocachebikes gesehen. 26 Zoll Klapp-MTB. Natürlich musste hier natürlich noch meine Rohloff ins Hinterrad eingebaut werden. Morgen soll der Umbau abgeschlossen sein.


----------



## hallunke (13. September 2019)

sehr schön - kommen da auch noch zünftige CeoCacher Beschriftungen dran?


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2019)

hallunke schrieb:


> sehr schön - kommen da auch noch zünftige CeoCacher Beschriftungen dran?


Na klar ein TB-Logo auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2019)

So mein Geocacherrad habe ich soeben abgeholt, jetzt kann es losgehen.


----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2019)

Hallo,
am Freitag war ich mit dem Geocacherklapprad auf einer ersten Testfahrt um Höhnstedt unterwegs. Am Startpunkt angekommen auf einer Wiese am Weingut Hoffmann. Das Rad raus, aufgeklappt und los ging es auf Geocachertour auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden Richtung Laweketal. Kurz vor dem Abzweig zum Räthaerweg kam ich auch an ein archäologisches Denkmal vorbei. Es war ein Menhir langer Stein. Der Stein bei Räther in dem Nägel eingehauen wurden wurzelt in der Magie und zielt auf das Festhalten und Bannen von Krankheiten usw.. Bekannt ist auch die Nagelprobe als Gottesurteil.



Ab hier ging es weiter auf dem Räthaer Weg nach Westen bis Neehausen. Hier wurde noch die stattliche Linde besichtigt, bevor es weiter nach Norden bis Elbitz ins Laweketal ging. Auf dem Lawekeweg dann weiter nach Osten, vorbei an der Koltemühle und der Luppmühle kam ich dann in Schochwitz an. Am Westrand von Schochwitz ging es auf schmalen Weg hoch nach Süden am Rand vom Luppholz, einen kleinen Wäldchen, wo ich auf halber Höhe noch das alte Totenhaus in Schochwitz zu Fuß einen Besuch abstattete. Danach weiter nach Süden bis Höhnstedt zum Ausgangspunkt der kleinen Geocacherradtesttour, wo ich 8 Verstecke finden konnte.

Am Sonnabend hatte ich dann eine kleine Tour mit Harti unternommen. Mein Ziel war der Steinbruchsee von Halle Neustadt. Auch dieses Ziel war nicht ganz uneigennützig gewählt worden, gab es doch in diesem Gebiet einen Multicache mit 4 Stationen.
Start war um 09:00 Uhr.
Die Anfahrt erfolgte über Dehlitz a.B. und Zscherben. 



Auf der Brücke bei Dörstewitz schaffte ich gerade noch so vom ICE Richtung Erfurt ein Foto zu machen, bevor er wieder verschwand. 



Westlich von Holleben auf der Höhe, dort wo der Bunker an der Straße "An den Pappeln und Windmühle" steht, hatten wir einen schönen Fernblick über Holleben/ Beuchlitz bis Halle.



Wir kamen dann kurz vor der B80 in Höhe des SEAT Autohauses an und bogen hier dann nach Osten ins Wäldchen ab.



Blick über den Steinbruchsee in Richtung SW.



Hier die Blickrichtung Süden.



Und hier die Blickrichtung von der 4. gefundenen Station nach Westen.
Hinter meinen Standort befindet sich die Kleingartenanlage "Am Kalksteinbruch e.V.".
Wir umrundeten den See dann noch einmal, bevor wir uns Richtung Coca Cola GmbH und dann weiter bis zum Bahnhof Angersdorf wieder entfernten. Ab hier ging es wieder zurück, über Beuchlitz, Holleben, Benkendorf, Hohenweiden, Rattmannsdorf und Korbetha zurück zum Ausgangspunkt unserer kleinen Vormittagstour. Das Zeitfenster von 12:00 Uhr Rückkehr wurde um 5 Minuten unterboten.
Also wieder einmal eine super Weg-Zeit-Berechnung im Vorfeld gemacht gehabt.
Das Wetter hat gepasst, was will man mehr.
Dann schauen wir mal wie das Wetter in der kommenden Woche wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
ab heute dem 1.10. sollten Radler beim Luftholen auf dem Saaleradweg im Burgenlandkreis mit Atemschutz fahren. Auf einigen Abschnitten z.B. bis WSF und ab Leißling können wieder Gartenabfälle verbrannt werden.


----------



## HorstBond (1. Oktober 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ab heute dem 1.10. sollten Radler beim Luftholen auf dem Saaleradweg im Burgenlandkreis mit Atemschutz fahren. Auf einigen Abschnitten z.B. bis WSF und ab Leißling können wieder Gartenabfälle verbrannt werden.


Das hab ich heute früh im Radio gehört und wußte genau daß Udo deshalb hier einen  postet. wie jedes Jahr.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Rückblick auf das vergangene Wochenende, bei einer kleinen Vormittagstour mit Harti durch die Elster und Luppeaue.
Um 09:00 Uhr starteten wir in Merseburg, bei sonnigem Wetter Richtung Saaleradweg. Den folgten wir bis zur Neumarktbrücke.
Man sah deutlich wie der Wasserstand der Saale zurückgegangen ist.
Von der Brücke hatten wir an diesem Morgen einen wunderschönen Blick auf das Schloss, sowie dem Saalewehr mit dem Wasserkraftwerk.











In der Mitte des Bildes, also zwischen Harti und mir, das Wasserkraftwerk.
Unserer weiter Fahrt führte am Schleusenkanal entlang nach Meuschau gen Osten bis Lössen. Hier mussten wir kurz von unseren Rädern absteigen, um zum Rundweg am Südufer des Wallendorfer Sees zu kommen. Auf dem Rundweg ging es immer am Ufer entlang zum Raßnitzer See. Südlich vom Weg befindet sich ein Rübenfeld, auf dem sich wohl ca. 200 Wildgänse niedergelassen hatten.
Ebenfalls war eine große Ansammlung von Wasservögeln auf dem Raßnitzer See auszumachen.



Weiter ging es auf dem Pilgerweg gen osten bis Zweimen. Hier wurde der Dorfteich mit seinen Entenhäusern neu hergerichtet.







Von Zweimen war es dann nicht mehr weit bis Dölkau, wo wir am östlichen Ortsausgang die Straße verließen und uns über einen Wirtschaftsweg auf den ehemaligen Bahnübergang der Strecke Merseburg-Leipzig zu zubewegen.
Man denkt schon ernsthaft darüber nach diese Strecke wieder zu aktivieren. Das Problem dabei die Trasse wurde teilweise verkauft und die Schienen sind auch schon abgebaut worden.
Nach dem überqueren der alten Bahntrasse rollten wir in Kötzschlitz ein. Ab hier waren es nur noch ca. 1000 Meter bis zu meinem Ziel, einem neuen Geocache, der dort versteckt worden war.
Der wurde sodann nach kurzer Suche auch gefunden.  Ab hier ging es wieder zurück und auf der Hauptstraße in Kötzschlitz dann nach Norden bis Horburg-Maßlau. Am Ortseingang wurden wir schon von einem Vater mit seinen drei Kindern begrüßt.







Er ging uns ungefähr bis zum Bauchnabel
Wir durchquerten den Ort Richtung Norden. Es ging jetzt, nachdem wir die alte Luppe überquert hatten, nach Norden durch den Auenwald zur Elster.
Auf Höhe Oberthau überquerten wir die Elster.



Ab hier folgten wir den Elsterradweg Richtung Westen bis zur Elsterbrücke in Lochau.
Dort wurde die Elster ein zweites Mal überquert, um dann auf den Damm bis Kollenbey und Schkopau zurückzufahren.
Es war wieder einmal eine schöne kleine Vormittagsrunde und das Zeitfenster wurde auch noch eingehalten, sodass wir pünktlich zum Mittagessen mit unseren Frauen am Tisch Platz nehmen konnten.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, werde ich mit Harti eine kleine Vormittagsrunde durch die Luppeaue Saale-Elster-Kanal- Merseburg unternehmen.
Treffpunkt 08:55 Uhr Netto-Parkplatz B91/ Gerichtsrain


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
das Wetter hat mitgespielt, so startete ich heute morgen mit Harti zu unserer kleinen Vormittagsauentour an Luppe und Weißer Elster. Auf dem Weg zur Abholung von Harti machte ich noch ein paar Ehrenrunden am Treffpunkt Netto-Parkplatz Gerichtsrain in Merseburg. Da aber bis 08:55 Uhr kein weiterer Teilnehmer zu sehen war machte ich mich auf dem Weg zum Harti, der mich schon erwartete.



Leider musste ich feststellen, dass der noch letzte verbliebene Baum junge Baum am Parkplatz in der Nacht umgefahren wurde.



Zu zweit fuhren wir dann zum Saaleradweg, aber heute ging es nicht am Schleusenkanal entlang, sondern ich schlug den Weg zur B 181 ein. Wir wollten mal schauen, wie weit der Radweg über den Saalekanal gediehen ist. Die Brücke ist ja nun schon fast 2 Jahre für Radler fertiggestellt, kann man aber nicht nutzen, da die Anbindung an den Radweg noch nicht fertiggestellt ist. Sollte eigentlich im nächsten Monat fertig sein, verschiebt sich aber jetzt auf Grund von vorgefundenen Leitungen, die im Augenblick niemanden zugeordnet werden können bis weit ins Jahr 2020. Also auch wir in Merseburg haben unseren kleinen BER.



Ab Meuschau konnten wir dann den straßenbegleitenden Radweg an der B181 nehmen und bogen an der Kreuzung nach Kreypau auf den Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg ab. Den folgten wir bis zum Wallendorfer See.



Am Abzweig zum Parkplatz am Wallendorfer See bog ich nach Wallendorf bis zum ersten kurzen Halt der Wassermühle Wallendorf, die noch funktionstüchtig ist und von einem Verein betrieben wird an Tagen des offenen Denkmals.



Weiter ging es Richtung Osten bis zum großen Findling.



Dieser kleine wurde mit der Eiszeit aus Skandinavien hierher gespült, es ist ein Syenitpegmatit. Er besteht aus 88% rötlichen Feldspaten, ca. 10% Quarz und 2 % Biotit. Ab hier dann weiter bis Wegwitz, wo wir dann nach Norden zu einem Wirtschaftsweg südlich der Luppe abbogen.


Der Weg führte uns weiter nach Osten bis zur Luppebrücke in Zöschen.Unterwegs sahen wir wieder fressende Wildgänse zu Hauf.



Hinter der Luppebrücke stießen wir auf den Pilgerweg und folgten ihn bis zum westlichen Teich von Zweimen. Hier machte ich einen Abstecher zu einem neuen Geocache, den wir leider bei einer sehr intensiven Suche nicht fanden. Zu Hause stellte sich heraus, dass er verschwunden war. 



Nun, so drehten wir um und fuhren auf verlassenen Wiesenwegen nach Norden bis in wir wieder auf einen Weg kurz vor der Gedenkstätte des ehemaligen Ns Arbeitslagers Zöschen trafen. 







Ab hier dann weiter auf Wiesenwegen durch die Aue bis zum Ostufer des Raßnitzer See.



Auf dem Rundweg am Raßnitzer See ging es bis zum Wallendorfer See weiter.







Am Wallendorfer See angekommen entschlossen wir uns durch Burgliebenau in Richtung Damm der Steinlache weiter zufahren.







Auf dem Damm dannweiter über Kollenbey und Saale zum Saaleradweg und auf diesem zurück zum Ausgangspunkt unserer kleinen Tour.















Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter in der kommenden Woche entwickelt. Es steht noch eine Landsbergtour und eine Eckhartsbergatour an.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
heute traf ich mich mal wieder mit Reinhard1 zu einer MTB-Tour in Weißenfels. Es sollte, nicht uneigennützig wegen Geocaching  , östlich von Weißenfels lang gehen.
Um 09:45 Uhr traf ich in WSF am Bahnhof ein, der Zug war äußerst pünktlich gewesen, wo ich schon von Reinhard1 erwartet wurde.



Nachdem das GPS die Satteliten geortet hatte, ging es unter Führung von Reinhard1 durch die Baustellen von Weißenfels hoch zum Hotel "Güldene Berge".







Im Hintergrund die Pfennigbrücke in WSF.
Am Hotel trafen wir auf den Greißlaubachradweg und folgten ihn bis zur Brücke über den Bach kurz vor dem Schwimmbad.


Wir überquerten den Bach über der Brücke, die eigentlich ursprünglich anders aussah.



Sie wurde, glaube ich im Jahr 2001, durch Pioniere der Panzerpionierkompanie 380 in Weißenfels mit Unterstützung des damaligen Landrates Erben errichtet. Original sind jetzt nur noch die Fundamente und das Brückengerüst. Das ehemalige Geländer wurde durch Vandalen schon zerstört. Auf dem dortigen Weg nach der Brücke ging es hoch zum Stadtberg. Von dort durch das Gewerbegebiet weiter bis zur Zeitzer Straße, auf der wir WSF nach SO hin verließen. Es waren nur wenige Meter bis wir wieder auf den Radweg trafen, der uns über die B91 bis ins südliche Gewerbegebiet von Zorbau brachte. Ich fuhr weiter nach Süden, vorbei am Autohof bis zur Aupitzer Straße. Ab hier folgten wir den verlauf der Aupitzer Straße nach Osten bis ca. 500 Meter hinter Aupitz. Hier bogen wir auf einen Feldweg ab und folgten diesen nach Süden bis Rössuln.



Ab Rössuln dann weiter auf der Dorfstraße und Fabrikstraße bis Wählitz. Den Ort verließen wir wieder auf der L190 in nördlicher Richtung. Dabei wurde noch ein kleiner Abstecher zum ehemalgen StOÜbPl HHM gemacht, um ein Foto unter einem Wallnussbaum zu schießen.







Nun ja aber auch um ein Zahlenschloss zu öffnen.
Danach wieder retour bis Webau, wo wir den Ort in NO auf einen Wirtschaftsweg wieder verließen.







Hier mussten wir doch schon die Luft ein wenig anhalten. Es stank erbärmlich was aus dem Sprüher rauskam. Auf diesem Wirtschaftsweg ging es dann weiter runter ins Tal der Rippach nach Norden bis zur L189.







Wir überquerten die L189 und fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter bis Kreischau.



Auf der Hauptstraße verließen wir Kreischau nach Norden hin und gelangten nach kurzer Zeit in Stößwitz und Sössen an. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang von Sössen wurde der Wassergraben ein zweites mal überquert, um dann gegenüber der Starsiedler Straße wieder in den dortigen Wald mit Baggersee einzutauchen. 















Am Ende angekommen konnten wir noch was nostalgisches bewundern, Ein ZT300 mit einer alten Rübenerntemaschine.
Durch einen Allee aus Birken verließen wir das dortige Waldgebiet und gelangten am Ende zur L188.



Auf dem neben der L188 verlaufenden betonierten Wirtschaftsweg ging es jetzt bei schon heftigen Wind von vorn über die BAB9 
bis runter zur Saale bei Dehlitz. 



Ab hier folgten wir den Saaleradweg bis Weißenfels zurück, wo wir die Tour an der Pfennigbrücke beendeten.
Ja es hat wieder Spaß gemacht auf dieser kleinen Tour bei Sonne pur und ich konnte Reinhard1 auch einen Abschnitt zeigen, den er noch nicht kannte. In sofern hat ja eigentlich alles geklappt.
Hier die Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
wer kann mir sagen,wo diese Kunstwerke im Saalekreis stehen?


----------



## hallunke (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Udo,
ich probiere es mal hier, vielleicht zeigt es diese Nachricht an - sehr mysteriös...

*1. im WP-Bereich hatte ich das geschrieben:*
naja, was machen wir jetzt?
Gründen wir jetzt das Team (z.B. "Brustgurtfahrer Nr.2" oder ganz einfach wieder "Brustgurtfahrer" wie immer) und füllen so ab + an die Listen - halt was wir so schaffen? Und hoffen dann, dass noch einige mitmachen?
Wie kriegen wir Reinhardt, leffith und Bikermario ins Boot (wenn sie mitmachen wollen)?

Tja und sonst wollte ich nur sagen, dass ich kein Problem habe, wenn Du weiterhin der "Teamchef" bist - steht Dir eigentlich zu - auch wenn Du ein klitzekleines bisschen weniger fahren kannst.
Na und falls Du ernsthaft nicht magst, dann gründe ich eben das Team, dann müsstest Du mir bloß ev. Reinhardt irgendwie kontaktieren (die zwei anderen kriege ich wahrscheinlich übers Forum).

*2. zu den Fotos aus dem Saalekreis:*
bei Bild 2 kann ich es sagen - ist das als Rätsel gemeint, oder suchst Du die Stellen? Also die Krähe aus Draht befindet sich auf der Wiese beim Mühlteich (Wassermühle) in Krosigk. Wahrscheinlich ein Werk des Metallkünstlers, der in Kaltenmark in der Kirche wohnt.





von heute

Übrigens hatte ich im letzten Sommer mal größere Probleme mit meinem Handy + es auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt (später stellte sich raus, dass es gar nicht am Handy lag). Dabei sind mir alle Kontakte verloren gegangen. Bei Gelegenheit müssten wir mal wieder Tel.Nummern tauschen.
So, nun hoffe ich mal, dass diesmal eine Nachricht ankommt.

viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Andreas,
gründe ein Team, egal wie es heißt, ich werde mich dann um eine Teammitgliedschaft bewerben  .
ich denke dass Bikermario, Reinhard1 und leffith sicherlich auch dabei sein werden.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Andreas,
ich glaube die Nichtanzeige von Unterhaltungen liegt wohl an meinen Browser EDGE. Mit meinem Smartphone kann ich alle Postings im Bereich Unterhaltung lesen.


----------



## Bikermario (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo! Na klar würde ich mich auch als Teammitglied bei Andreas bewerben. Eine gemeinsame Tour zum Auftakt der Winterpokalzeit würde ich auch mitmachen. Gruß Bikermario


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2019)

Bikermario schrieb:


> Hallo! Na klar würde ich mich auch als Teammitglied bei Andreas bewerben. Eine gemeinsame Tour zum Auftakt der Winterpokalzeit würde ich auch mitmachen. Gruß Bikermario


Super Mario, jetzt ist Andreas am Zug. Reinhard1 hat auch eben zugesagt.


----------



## hallunke (30. Oktober 2019)

ich versuche es noch einmal auf allen Kanälen:
Es gibt jetzt ein Team "Brustgurtfahrer", dass Mitfahrer mitfahren werden, habe ich gerade hier gelesen - prima.
Wegen einer gemeinsamen (verspäteten) Startrunde wird uns bestimmt was einfallen - sollen wir zuerst mal einen Termin passend machen.
ach so:
ich habe versehentlich auch eine Gruppe "Brustgurtfahrer" eingetragen, das war Quatsch, das Team reicht. Also nicht in die Gruppe eintragen, ich hoffe, die wird wieder gelöscht.

viele Grüße erst mal
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2019)

Habe mich eingetragen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (31. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Udo,
sehr schön + Du bist ja auch schon richtig aktiv gewesen (bei dem Nebel)? ? ? 
Was hat es mit den gesuchten Kunstwerken/-Objekten auf sich? Willst Du die aufsuchen? GeoCaches? Könnte beim Suchen helfen (nach Absprache...)
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2019)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> sehr schön + Du bist ja auch schon richtig aktiv gewesen (bei dem Nebel)? ? ?
> Was hat es mit den gesuchten Kunstwerken/-Objekten auf sich? Willst Du die aufsuchen? GeoCaches? Könnte beim Suchen helfen (nach Absprache...)
> viele Grüße
> Andreas


Ja, die gehören zu einem virtuellen Geocache, da muss man auf Google Earth soweit ranzomen bis man die Zahl für eine Koordinate erhält.
Aber eine andere Sache zur einer WP-Eröffnungstour. Seit voriger Woche bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines MDV-Schnuppertickets für 5 Personen im MDV Tarifgebiet. das könnten man bei schönem vorhergesagten Wetter einsetzten. Ist bis zum 30.11. gültig.?


----------



## hallunke (31. Oktober 2019)

Das 


Udo1 schrieb:


> MDV-Schnuppertickets für 5 Personen


hört sich ja richtig gut an (am Preis werde ich mich dann beteiligen!) - mit etwas Glück finden wir auch noch einen Termin, der für alle passt.

wie muss man sich


Udo1 schrieb:


> virtuelle Geocaches auf Google Earth


genau vorstellen? Sucht man jetzt nur noch auf GoogleEarth oder ist es schon noch mit hinfahren, wenn man weiß, wo es ist + vor Ort etwas reales finden?
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2019)

Also, dass Schnupperticket für 5 Personen 24 Stunden lang mit allen Zügen und Bussen im MDV-Tarifgebiet war natürlich umsonst, also ein Schnuppergeschenk des MDV  . Und ja man muss unbedingt zum Kunstwerk fahren, um die Koordinate zu ermitteln.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2019)

Für die WP-Toureröffnung mache ich mal einen Vorschlag. Ab Bitterfeld durch die Dübener Heide, wäre ein Vorschlag von mir.


----------



## hallunke (1. November 2019)

Hallo Udo,

Bitterfeld durch die Dübener Heide finde ich erst mal interessant, da kommt man nicht gleich jeden Tag hin. Wäre nur zu prüfen, wie/ob Reinhardt da hin kommt.
Dann sind da noch die Zeiten. Ich habe im Kalender nachgesehen, im November sind für mich schon wieder alle Wochenenden verplant, dann sind auch der 25., 26. und 29. November schon weg . Falls es also ein Termin nicht an den genannten Wochentagen wird, bin ich bestimmt dabei. Ansonsten muss ich kneifen - werde aber bei anderen Fahrten versuchen zu kommen (z.B. auch Abschlusstour - aber da ist ja noch etwas Zeit).

Zwei Vorschläge noch nebenher und extra:
*1. Sonntag 17.November:*
Maik (Dublee - den kennt Ihr von der letzten Abschlusstour) und ich fahren beim *14. Auewald-MBO für Zweierteams* mit. In diesem Jahr startet die Veranstaltung am
Rollhockeystadion Böhlitz-Ehrenberg des RHC Aufbau
Ludwig Jahn Straße, 04178 Leipzig,
das Ziel ist ebenfalls dort. Einweisung ist 10:30 Uhr, die Starts erfolgen blockweise ab 11:00 Uhr. Unsere Kategorie hat als Fahrzeitvorgabe 3 Stunden. Da es für Zeitüberschreitungen empfindlichere Zeitstrafen gibt, als man durch gefundene Verstecke wettmachen könnte, werden wir *sehr* pünktlich zurück sein (letztes Jahr 11 sek. Überschreitung). An dem Tag wird es also im Gelände des Auenwaldes reges Radfahreraufkommen geben - manche werden auch regelrecht hektisch sein, denn manche wollen wirklich gewinnen. Natürlich wissen wir noch nicht, wo sie uns hinschicken werden + schon gleich gar nicht, wo die Verstecke zu finden sind, das ist ja Bestandteil des Spiels.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die zwischendrin für die Organisatoren so was wie ein Rahmenprogramm machen, doch vorher (10...10:30 Uhr) und nachher (ca. 14:00 Uhr...) könnten wir ja ein kurzes, zwangloses *WP-Treffen* einbauen...?!?!? 

*2. Jahresabschlussrunde:*
haben wir in den letzten Jahren mit Maik meist ein...zwei Tage vor Silvester gemacht, und zwar meist eine Runde zum + um den Geseltalsee (einmal hatten wir uns ja getroffen). Ich würde wieder etwas Grog im Rucksack haben. Diesjahr könnte der Montag 30.12 passen. Würde ich noch präzisieren.

So, jetzt bitte ich um rege Diskussionen wegen des Termins für Udos vorgeschlagene Fahrt.
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (1. November 2019)

Hallo Andreas,
Dübener Heide, da muss Start in Delitzsch sein, wegen MDV Zone. Bitterfeld bis Dessau gehört erst ab dem 15.12. zum MDV- Tarifgebiet. 
30.12. Jahresabschlusstour um den großen See wäre bei mir machbar.


----------



## hallunke (1. November 2019)

Hallo Udo,
wenn man die MDV-Zone nimmt, sind anscheinend Deine Vorschläge 1 (Wangen-Querfurt) bzw. 4 (Zeitz-Elsterradweg-Bad Dürrenberg) besser, da kann bestimmt Reinhardt auch besser dazu kommen.
Das andere waren erst mal nur unverbindliche Gedankenspielereien
vG
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2019)

Hallo,
heute war ich mal mit meinen Geocacher Klapp-MTB rund um Merseburg unterwegs. Dabei wurde auch die neue, noch nicht fertiggestellte, Umgehungsstraße von der B91 aus befahren.
Da wo sie auf das schon freigegebene Teilstück bei Beuna trifft, entdeckte ich wieder einmal einen PKW ohne Kennzeichen. Der wollte wohl den Hang runter und steht teilweise quer zur Fahrbahn.


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2019)

Hallo,
ich werde morgen mit Harti eine geiseltalseerunde machen, ohne elektr. Unterstützung  . Treffpunkt 09:05 Uhr Parkplatz Penny an der B91 Kreuzung Oeltzschnerstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (2. November 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...wollte wohl den Hang runter und steht teilweise quer zur Fahrbahn.
> Anhang anzeigen 932234


der kannte bestimmt eine Abkürzung...


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde morgen mit Harti eine geiseltalseerunde machen, ohne elektr. Unterstützung  . Treffpunkt 09:05 Uhr Parkplatz Penny an der B91 Kreuzung Oeltzschnerstraße.


Harti und Ich haben uns entschieden die heutige Tour, wegen Wasser von oben  , nicht zu machen.


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2019)

Hallo,
was man so alles findet. Auf meiner täglichen 6 km NW-Runde, hat wohl jemand in dieser Nacht sein Moped abgefackelt, oder es war geklaut worden und man wollte die Spuren verwischen.


----------



## hallunke (3. November 2019)

abfackeln scheint momentan mal wieder große Mode zu sein - in Halle sind letztes WE in kürzester Zeit drei Brände gelegt worden. Dabei ist auch der komplette Holzkiosk des Biergartens am Böllberger Weg (gegenüber der Dauerbaustelle Sportparadies) total abgebrannt. Damit war ihre diesjährige Saison sofort zu Ende...
Den schräg abgestellten weißen Ford bei Beuna habe ich heute übrigens auch gesehen, der steht noch immer genau so dort herum.
Isses nur zu fassen, was hier immerzu los ist


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2019)

Hallo,
heute morgen wollte ich eine Kreuzung überqueren, da standen 2 Polizisten und regelten den Verkehr. Da musste ich mich schnell mal an die alte Eselsbrücke erinnern.  
Zeigt der Schutzmann Brust und Rücken,
musst du auf die Bremse drücken.
Siehst du seine Hosennaht,
hast du freie Fahrt.
Ich sah die Hosennaht.
Ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern wann ich so etwas zum letzten Mal gesehen hatte, Regulierung durch Verkehrspolizisten.


----------



## hallunke (5. November 2019)

nur gut, dass Du die alte Regel noch so schön drauf hast - das gibt Sicherheit...
Aber regulierende Polizisten ist schon wirklich ein Ereignis - vielleicht war es Weiterbildung...


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2019)

hallunke schrieb:


> nur gut, dass Du die alte Regel noch so schön drauf hast - das gibt Sicherheit...
> Aber regulierende Polizisten ist schon wirklich ein Ereignis - vielleicht war es Weiterbildung...


Nein, die Lichtsignalanlage war aus.


----------



## hallunke (6. November 2019)

Merseburgs Beitrag für eine gute CO²-Bilanz - Vorbildlich? ? ?


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2019)

Hallo liebe Leser ,
das Wetter meint es ja heute Vormittag gut mit den Zweiradfahrern. So unternahm ich mit meinen Begleiter Harti, eine kleine Runde um den Geiseltalsee. Ein Blick auf das Thermometer sagte 5°C, also Kisten auf und schnell die dicken Radsachen hervorgeholt. Pünktlich 5 Minuten vor der zeit um 09:00 Uhr, war Harti zur Stelle. So machten wir uns also ohne große Verzögerung auf den Weg zum Ostufer des Sees, am Strand in Frankleben.



Es gab keine Wellen auf der Wasseroberfläche, im Uferbereich zogen leichte Nebelschwaden zur Mitte des Sees.



Wir entschlossen uns den See im Uhrzeigersinn zu umrunden. Auf dem Weg zur Marina Braunsbedra, sahen wir sehr viele Stellen auf dem Radweg, die markiert waren. Hier soll der Radweg in den nächsten Monaten instandgesetzt werden.
Unser nächste Stopp war die Marina in Braunsbedra.



Wie man sieht befinden sich östlich des Schiffsanlegers schon die ersten schwimmenden Häuser, die auf Urlauber warten. man hat sich schon beschwert, dass die Dieselabgase der MS Geiseltalsee Richtung Häuser ziehen. Da bei uns ja der Wind fast immer aus westlicher Richtung kommt ist das nun mal so. Und der Betreiber wusste das wohl auch, aber man wollte die Häuser ja genau an dieser Stelle haben.
Nach der Hafenbesichtigung ging es weiter auf dem Rundweg, vorbei an der Marina Mücheln Richtung Weinberg. Hinter Stöbnitz, Richtung Weinberg Bergauf war man und ist schon im bauen. Es wurden am Berg bis zum Abzweig zur Heerstraße, schon Ausweichbuchten gebaut. Ab dem Abzweig zur Heerstraße ist die Weiterfahrt hoch zum Weinberg für den Verkehr, inclusive Radfahrer, gesperrt. Man hat den kompletten rechten Fahrstreifen entfernt, zwecks Verbreiterung. Ab hier beginnt die Umleitung auf den Forstweg zur Heerstraße. Die Umleitung endet am östlichen Rand der Klobikauer Halde, wo sich der Goetheradweg befindet. Den muss man jetzt weiter folgen Richtung Süden bis zum Rundweg um den See und kann dann auf den Rundweg Richtung Westen hoch zum Weinberg fahren. Wir zwei zogen es vor auf der Heerstraße zu bleiben und wieder nach Hause zu radeln, wo wir auch nach 2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit wieder am Startpunkt eintrafen.
Mal sehen wie sich das bei mir weiter entwickelt. Habe mich aber schon bei diversen Trikeräderherstellern kundig gemacht.
Euch allen eine sonnige Bikerwoche, wo auch immer ihr euch befindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (15. November 2019)

Hallo Udo, ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Du bist ja öfter am Geiseltalsee unterwegs. Du hast ja auch schon die diversen Bautätigkeiten erwähnt. Weißt Du, was das werden soll:



nur Erneuerung/Reparatur (wobei der Belag dort ja eigentlich noch ganz ok war) oder kommt da jetzt eine Busspur hin...? An der Stelle traf ich gestern niemand, den ich hätte fragen können.
Weiter unten, in der Nähe vom Zeltplatz werden die Arbeiten ja sogar von der Kampfmittelbeseitigung überwacht!
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## tfdelacruz (15. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin nächste Woche in der Umgebung von Merseburg und wollte mein Rad mitnehmen um eine Runde zu drehen.
Was gibt es spannendes im Umkreis von Merseburg wenn man gerne Singletrails (auch gerne anspruchsvoll) fahren möchte?
Kann auch mit dem Auto 30-45 mins entfernt sein, hauptsache irgendwas spannendes. 

Danke für die Hilfe und beste Grüße


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2019)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, ich habe da mal eine Frage:
> viele Grüße
> Andreas


Hallo Andreas,
dort wo dein Rad liegt wird die Straße hoch zum Weinberg verbreitert. Wegen Rettungsfahrzeuge und weil in diesem Abschnitt die meisten Unfälle in den letzten Jahren passiert sind. Viele vom Weinberg aus kommend bergab haben die Rechtskurve nicht immer geschafft und landeten im Zaun. Aber auch die hochfahrenden waren durch die abwärtsfahrenden gefährdet. Berghoch bis dort wo dein Rad lag hast du sicherlich auch einige Ausweichbuchten gesehen, die schon gebaut wurden. So lange die Bauarbeiten dauern geht der Weg zum Weinberg per Umleitung von deinem Rad aus gesehen nach Osten auf einen Waldweg zur Heerstraße und von dort zum Goetheradweg weiter zum See. Ab See dann auf dem Rundweg nach Westen hoch zum Weinberg.
Habe ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2019)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin nächste Woche in der Umgebung von Merseburg und wollte mein Rad mitnehmen um eine Runde zu drehen.
> Was gibt es spannendes im Umkreis von Merseburg wenn man gerne Singletrails (auch gerne anspruchsvoll) fahren möchte?
> Kann auch mit dem Auto 30-45 mins entfernt sein, hauptsache irgendwas spannendes.
> ...


So wie deine Ansprüche sind gibt es in der Umgebung von Merseburg nichts dergleichen. Da musst du schon Richtung Halle Petersberg, aber da können dir sicherlich die Hallenser weiter helfen.


----------



## hallunke (16. November 2019)

Zuerst mal für die Winterpokal-Gruppe die Info.
Ich hatte in dem Team-Bord gerade geschrieben, wo ich mich mit Maik morgen rum treiben werde, hier noch schnell eine Skizze:



grobe Übersicht und noch etwas genauer:



wie gesagt, für´s Wetter gibt´s keine Garantie, wer aber Zusehen möchte, soll gerne kommen (es sollte auch von Merseburg aus einen Weg geben)
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## hallunke (16. November 2019)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> ...nächste Woche in der Umgebung von Merseburg und wollte mein Rad mitnehmen...



wann und wo wirst Du denn genau sein? Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich selber nexte Woche zeitlich dazu komme, ev. mitzufahren, doch paar Tipps kann ich schon mal abgeben:
Wie Udo schon schreibt, ist die Ecke um den Petersberg immer schön zu fahren, einer der Wege hat sogar ein "S3" abbekommen (ist aber bloß für ca. 200m). Von Merseburg aus sollte man per Auto ca. 45 min schaffen, Parkmöglichkeiten gibt es.
Sehr schön ist es auch bei Johannashall, besonders der Kühlbachweg ist Klasse
Ich fahre manchmal ganz gerne nach Egypten (Weinbaugegend um Höhnstedt, do kann man auch etliche Wege ganz nach Wunsch kombinieren uns schön auf + ab fahren.
Und dann hättest Du noch viele spannende Ecken um Naumburg, Bad Kösen herum (von Merseburg auch nicht weit - sogar gute Zuganbindung). Da hatte ich neulich mal etwas um die Burgen ausprobiert, es gibt aber noch tausend andere Varianten

Kannst ja mal schreiben, wann es Dir passt, vielleicht kann ich mich einklinken
viele Grüße + schönes WE
Andreas (hallunke)

Ach so, bei dem komoot muss man zum Ansehen der Touren nicht angemeldet sein. Einfach ganz runter scrollen, da kommt die Karte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2019)

Hallo,
ich werde morgen mein MDV-Ticket einlösen, ist der letzte Tag. Ich werde mit dem Zug ab 08:43 Uhr von Merseburg nach Querfurt fahren und dann auf dem 3 Städteradweg zurück nach Merseburg.
Ich kann noch 4 Radler mitnehmen, Ticket gilt für 5 Personen. wer also mit möchte, sollte zur Abfahrt im Zug sein.


----------



## hallunke (29. November 2019)

oh, morgen klappt´s bei mir nicht - schade.
Bin gerade von meinem kleinen "Rentner-Minijob" zurück, ziemlich knülle (die haben uns für paar Stunden Inventur in nem Baumarkt 240 km hin + 240 km zurück gekutscht - ziemlich "umweltfreundlich" das Ganze)
Aber Dir bzw. viel Spaß und eine schöne Tour - ich drücke die Daumen für gutes Wetter.
viele Grüße + schönes WE
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2019)

Hallo,
muss leider absagen, habe eine leichte Gleichgewichtsattacke.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2019)

Hallo BRUSTGURTFAHRER,
für die JAT2019 hier ein Vorschlag.


----------



## hallunke (14. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Udo,
danke für Deine Mühe. Diese Tour können wir nehmen, die sieht gut aus + gefällt mir. Ich werde mal Maik entsprechend motivieren + dann hoffen wir, dass bis 30.12 alles klar geht, alle gesund sind + bleiben. Eine Zeit zum Treffen müssen wir dann nur noch ausmachen.
Für Dich einen schönen 3. Advent und schöne Feiertage
vG Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
wenn ich Sonntag keine Probleme habe, werde ich mit Reinhard 1 eine 45 km Tour durchführen. Mit DB und Hopperticket ab 09:36 Uhr ab Merseburg. Treffpunkt 09:58 Uhr Leißling Bahnhof. Dort Start um 10:00 Uhr. Es ist ein Rundkurs.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2019)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich Sonntag keine Probleme habe, werde ich mit Reinhard 1 eine 45 km Tour durchführen. Mit DB und Hopperticket ab 09:36 Uhr ab Merseburg. Treffpunkt 09:58 Uhr Leißling Bahnhof. Dort Start um 10:00 Uhr. Es ist ein Rundkurs.


Muss leider absagen, habe wieder Probleme mit meinem Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
für den heutigen Vormittag hatte ich mich mit leffith zu einer kleinen Abschlusstour verabredet. Da erst um 10:00 Uhr Start war, hatte ich also noch genügend Zeit vorher den Bäcker aufzusuchen. Als ich das Haus verließ war es schon arg kalt gewesen. Das hieß etwas wärmer anziehen für die Tour. Harti rief mich auch noch an und meldete sich hustenderweise ab. Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung. Gegen 09:45 Uhr trat ich in die Pedale und fuhr zum Treffpunkt. Von weitem sah ich ihn schon am Bahnübergang Elisabethhöhe Kreise drehen. Nach kurzer Begrüßung setzten wir uns sogleich in Bewegung und fuhren auf den Schwarzeicheradweg nach Westen, durch Annemarienthal, Knapendorf und Bübdorf gelangten wir nach Überquerung der L172 in Milzau an. Wir folgten den Radweg weiter am Südrand des Dorfes bis südlich Burgstaden und bogen hier nach Süden zur Heerstraße ab. Auf dieser dann weiter nach Westen bis zum Abzweig auf den Goetheradweg. Dieser führte uns zum nördlichen Ufer des Geiseltalsees. Wir hatten jetzt leichten kalten nordischen Rückenwind, der noch nicht sosehr störte. In Höhe des Sees schnell noch ein Foto mit den klammen Fingern gemacht, bevor es auf den instandgesetzten Rundweg Richtung Strand Frankleben weiter ging.




_Nun, die roten Nasen sieht man leider nicht so deutlich.






_
In Frankleben Strand angekommen fuhren wir weiter nach Westen bis zum Abzweig Pfännerhall. Hier bogen wir wieder nach Süden ab, vorbei an der Pfännerhall und gelangten so zur L178. Jetzt war mir zumindest nicht mehr ganz so warm. Füße wurden kalt, trotz dicker Socken, die Fingerspitzen wurden leicht taub und waren kalt, trotz Winterhandschuhe von Röckel. Da merkte ich, dass mir diese Temperaturen vor 2-3 Jahren überhaupt nichts ausgemacht hatten. Nun man wird eben alt und somit wohl auch kälteempfindlicher. S kürze ich die Tour ein wenig ab, die Umrundung des Großkaynaer Sees viel aus. Wir zogen es vor den neuen ausgebauten Radweg neben der L178 zu nutzen um wieder auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg zum Startort zurückzufahren.
Bei der Kälte hatte ich heute, bis auf die drei Fotos, keine weiteren von der Tour zu machen.
Am Ende kamen aber immerhin noch 8 Punkte für den WP zusammen.
Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter sich so ab Montag entwickelt, vielleicht gibt es dann noch einmal eine Ausfahrt in 2019.
Falls nicht allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.


----------



## hallunke (30. Dezember 2019)

Eine schöne Tour (JAT Nr.1) war´s doch immerhin + tapfer, wie Ihr den Temperaturen getrotzt habt.
So richtig hatten wir ja einen gemeinsamen Termin für die *J*ahres*a*bschluss*t*our 2019 nicht hinbekommen. Aber gegen die Verpflichtungen des Arbeitslebens hat man keine Chance. Sicher werden wir zum WP-Abschluss im März etwas finden.
Hier noch eine kurze Anmerkung zur JAT Nr.2, die ich heute mit Maik unternommen hatte.
Unsere Strecke führte ebenfalls zum Geiseltalsee, Maik wollte unbedingt die beendeten Bauarbeiten am Rundweg in Augenschein nehmen. Und ja, es ist recht gut geworden. So haben wir den See umrundet, am Strand Frankleben gab es den obligatorischen Grog.
Insgesamt hatten wir traumhaftes Wetter, etwas Wind, dafür nicht so kalt wie Samstag bei Eurer Runde.
Nun noch folgendes Bild für alle die hier mitlesen:





...kommt gut rein + bleibt gesund + habt nächstes Jahr viele schöne Touren

ach so, die heutige Runde kann man hier ansehen-
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
den heutigen Nachmittag nutze Harti und ich zu einer kleinen Jahreseröffnungstour. Es ging nach Burgliebenau zum Imker, einige Gläser Honig einkaufen.
Ab Merseburg ging es sogleich runter zum Saaleradweg, den wir bis hinter die Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Schkopau folgten.



_(Die Klia in Höhe des Krankenhauses in Merseburg)_



_(Die Saale plätscherte heute ruhig dahin, in Höhe Bootshaus, der Fischreiher ließ sich von uns nicht stören)


_
Nach der Brücke ging es weiter Richtung Kollenbey und dort auf dem Damm der Steinlache bis zum Abzweig nach Burgliebenau.







Nachdem wir die Honiggläser verstaut hatten ging es auf der Dorfstraße weiter zum Wallendorfer See.











_(Ich dachte schon, er macht eine kleine Wasserdurchfahrt)_
Den See umrunderten wir in Uhrzeigerrichtung.



Am Ostufer entdeckten wir diese Pontons, was wird hier wohl errichtet werden?



Wir stießen hier wieder auf den Radweg, der uns bis nach Löpitz zum dortigen Schloss führte.



Die dortige Gaststätte hat bis zum März Winterferien. Über Lössen ging es dann wieder nachMerseburg zurück.



Der Mühlgraben ist wieder geöffnet und dass Wasserkraftwerk wird mit jetzt Saalewasser zur Stromerzeugung versorgt. 



Der neu gestaltete Mühlgraben an der ehemaligen Papiermühle.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag wurde das schöne Wetter genutzt um eine Ausfahrt mit Harti nach Teutschental durchzuführen. Um 09:00 Uhr trafen wir uns an der B91, Kreuzung Gerichtsrain und radelten gemütlich altersgerecht Richtung Flugplatz, bogen dann nach Norden ab und fuhren dort bis nach Wassertal. Ab hier folgten wir der Betriebsstraße von DOW bis zum Parkplatz Westtor von DOW.



Vom Parkplatz auf dem Radweg nach Dörstewitz, wo wir die ICE-Trasse passierten und dann weiter nach Dehlitz a.B.. Auf Grund des Regens der letzten Tage hatte ich die Strecke an meinen Mitfahrer angepasst, es war heute zu 99% asphaltlastig.
nach Dehlitz a.B. folgten wir der K2150 wenige 100 Meter nach Westen, um dann auf die Straße "An den Pappeln" abzubiegen und nach Norden weiter zu fahren.



Von der Höhe hatten wir heute eine tolle Sicht zum Petersberg und nach HaNeu zu den dortigen Punkthochhäusern.



Auf Höhe der verlängerten Mühlenstraße bogen wir auf diese ab und folgten deren verlauf Richtung BAB143.







Es ging erst einmal ein wenig berghoch. Nach der BAB143 stießen wir auf die L164 die uns bis nach Teutschental führte.







_(Kurz vor der L164 hat sich jemand echt Mühe gegeben)_
Wir rollten dann auf der L164 bis zum südlichen Ortseingang und fuhren weiter nach Westen in den Ort bis zu unserem Ziel, den neuen Geocache.







Wir folgten der Hauptstraße und bogen auf Höhe der Saalesparkasse nach Süden ab, wo wir dann leicht bergauf fahrend den Ort wieder verließen. leider mussten wir für ca. 1 km doch noch auf Asphalt verzichten, aber dann ging es mit leichtem Rückenwind auf der L173 bis zum Ortseingang von Schotterey weiter. Hier bog ich auf einen Weg, der parallel zur alten Eisenbahntrasse führte nach Osten ab und folgte diesen Weg bis zum Wasserturm von Bad Lauchstädt.



Ab Wasserturm weiter nach Süden, vorbei am ehemaligen Schloss Bad Lauchstädt zum Marktplatz und dann auf dem neu gebauten Radweg nach Osten weiter bis zum Ortsausgang.



Weiter ging es auf der L172 bis zum Abzweig Bündorf, wo wir dann den Lauchagrund-Schwarzeicheradweg folgten und auf diesen bis zum Startpunkt unserer heutigen kleinen 11 Punkte WP zurückfuhren.



_(Schloss Bündorf, war bis zur Wende wohl ein Altersheim)_







_(Der Lauchagrund-Schwarzeicheradweg)_
Pannen gab es keine, die Sonne lachte, also eine schöne altersgerechte entspannte Tour.
_Hier die Strecke:


_


----------



## hallunke (13. Januar 2020)

ich bin ja immer wieder begeistert, wie zuverlässig + konsequent Harti Dich auf Deinen Touren begleitet. Er müsste doch inzwischen auch schon 82...? sein? Da muss ich doch noch mal meinen Hut ziehen - allerhöchsten Respekt vor Euch beiden.
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> ich bin ja immer wieder begeistert, wie zuverlässig + konsequent Harti Dich auf Deinen Touren begleitet. Er müsste doch inzwischen auch schon 82...? sein? Da muss ich doch noch mal meinen Hut ziehen - allerhöchsten Respekt vor Euch beiden.
> viele Grüße
> Andreas


Ja am 2.6. wird er 82 . Und er ist super gut drauf. Ich passe meine Touren mit ihm aber jetzt immer an die Bodenbeschaffenheit an. Wir sind ja keine jungen Hüpfer mehr.


----------



## hallunke (14. Januar 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich passe meine Touren mit ihm aber jetzt immer an die Bodenbeschaffenheit an


das machst Du total richtig?, kommt ja noch dazu, dass er immer mit völlig normalen Straßenreifen unterwegs ist
Wie sieht es aus, wollen wir uns mal treffen, um eine mögliche WP-Abschlussfahrt zu planen. Nachdem wir am Jahreswechsel nicht alle Termine synchronisieren konnten, ist es vielleicht besser/sicherer bei einem Treffen zu beraten...?
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> ……..Wie sieht es aus, wollen wir uns mal treffen, um eine mögliche WP-Abschlussfahrt zu planen. Nachdem wir am Jahreswechsel nicht alle Termine synchronisieren konnten, ist es vielleicht besser/sicherer bei einem Treffen zu beraten...?
> viele Grüße
> Andreas


Ja das werden wir machen. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter nächste Woche entwickelt. Ich habe vor eine Hallerundreise zu machen. Da starte ich am Bahnhof. Ich muss die Karl-von-Thielen Straße, den Güterbahnhof, die Krankenhauskapelle, St. Stephanus, Landgericht, Marktplatz, Nordspitze Peißnitz und die Heide einen Besuch abstatten. Da brauche ich noch einen kompetenten Guide.


----------



## hallunke (14. Januar 2020)

ok, hört sich doch gut an - außer Dienstag (da habe ich meinen kleinen Rentner-Minijob) sollten wir das packen. Drücken wir die Daumen für gutes Wetter...


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2020)

Hallo Andreas,
weißt du wo sich dieser Ballon befindet?


----------



## hallunke (14. Januar 2020)

ja...
und eigentlich dachte ich, selber ein Foto davon zu haben, finde es aber nicht. Als Ersatz diese luftige Ansicht der halleschen Innenstadt, ca. 952 Meter vom Bahnsteig 12 entfernt. Es ist ein wenig versteckt in einem Innenhof:






...finden wir (gibt es dort auch GeoCaches?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (14. Januar 2020)

ach so:
Paul Triebsch "Der Traum vom Fliegen" - bzw. ein Teil davon, das Bild geht noch um die Ecke


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> ach so:
> Paul Triebsch "Der Traum vom Fliegen" - bzw. ein Teil davon, das Bild geht noch um die Ecke


Danke, dann weiß ich jetzt wo ich hin muss.


----------



## hallunke (15. Januar 2020)

es verfällt ja immer mal wieder so einiges, manchmal kann man gar nicht sicher sein, dass Dinge noch existieren, die man noch vor kurzem sah. Drum habe ich heute sicherheitshalber mal nachgesehen + Entwarnung, dieses Wandbild mit dem Ballon gibt es noch, wenn auch alles schon einigermaßen blass aussieht.
Dafür gibt es ganz in der Nähe von Deinem Ziel Karl-von-Thielen Straße ein auch sehr schönes Wandbild, wo es tatsächlich schon fünf vor zwölf ist, wenn man es noch sehen will - aber eigentlich auch für eine Sanierung. Das würde ich Dir dann gleich noch zeigen, wenn wir nächste Woche sowieso in der Gegend sind.
Die Karl-von-Thielen Straße übrigens ist ja auch ganz spannend. Gleich hinter dem Bahnhof, aber noch nie bewusst mitbekommen, ellenlang führt sie zu dem ehemaligen Reichsbahnausbesserungswerk das auch vom Bahnsteig 12 zu sehen war. Und sogar ein richtiger Bahnübergang (in Funktion) ist da hinten. Bin gespannt, was Du dort entdecken wirst...
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
am Freitagabend schaute ich auf die Wettervorhersage für den Sonnabend und stellte fest, dass es Nebel und max. 2°C geben sollte.
Nein solche Temperaturen sind nichts mehr für mich, ich bin nämlich eine richtige Frostbeule geworden.
So rief ich meinen Mitstreiter Harti an und machte ihm einen Vorschlag zu einer Geocacherwanderung im Forst östlich von Bischofrode.
Er war sofort einverstanden.
So holte ich ihn am Sonnabend um 12:05 Uhr ab und ab ging es auf der BAB38, teilweise neblig, bis zur Abfahrt Rothenschirmbach. Dann noch wenige Kilometer auf der B180 nach Norden bis zum Abzweig nach Bischofrode. Unser Catchmobil (CM) stellten wir am südlichen Rand des Waldgebietes am dortigen Sportplatz ab.
Jetzt begann der Fußmarsch, der uns genau 7,1 km und 10100 Schritte weit führte.



Es mussten insgesamt 16 Geocaches gefunden werden.
So bewegten wir uns zuerst auf einer Waldautobahn vorwärts durch den winterlichen Wald. Auch ohne Schnee hat die Gegend seinen Reiz gehabt. Es ging berghoch und bergrunter.







Auch hier im hügligen Wald konnte man noch telefonieren im D2 Netz von Harti. Ich hatte hier sogar noch guten 4G Empfang.



_(Blick vom Waldrand nach Norden, im Dunst ist am Horizont das Backwarenwerk ARYZTA in Helfta zu erkennen.)_
Wir erreichten nach ca. 3 km den nördlichen waldrand und hatten bis dahin schon 9 Verstecke ausfindig gemacht. Mal fanden wir das Versteck schnell, ein anderes Mal mussten wir auch den Suchradius erheblich erweitern, aber bis hierher wurden alle gefunden.
Bis hierher war der Weg wie eine gute Waldautobahn ausgebaut. Aber jetzt ging es auf schmalen Pfad wieder zurück zum CM und immer berghoch.







Irgendwie war der in der OSM-Karte verzeichnete Weg nicht mehr so auffindbar. Also immer der Kompassnadel oder dem GPS nach durch das Unterholz bis zum nächsten Versteck.



Nach guten 500 Metern trafen wir dann wieder auf einen Pfad den wir jetzt entspannter folgen konnten.



_(Und siehe da Harti holte den Behälter aus seinen Versteck.)_
Zum Ende hin machten wir noch einen kleinen Abstecher in Richtung ehemaliger Burg derer von Hackeborn.



Auch solche Riesenexenplare von Baumpilzen fanden wir am Wegesrand. Ich kenne mich bei Pilzen nicht so aus, aber ein Schwefelporling war es wohl nicht. Denn der Schwefelporling schmeckt gegart nach Hühnchen.



Hier geht es weiter zur ehemaligen Burg derer von Hackeborn. An diesem Punkt entschlossen wir uns auf Grund der Zeit umzudrehen und zum CM zurückzukehren.
Am Ende unserer Wanderung durch den winterlichen schneefreien Wald hatten wir 16 Verstecke gefunden, keine wildes Tier gesehen, trotz unseres sehr leisen Verhaltens. Es wurden einige Vogelstimmen ausgemacht, aber auch von diesen leider keiner gesichtet.
Die Wanderung hat Spaß gemacht, vielleicht hat das Wetter eine Einsicht für nächste Woche mit uns und es wird ein wenig wärmer.
Hier noch der Streckenverlauf unserer Wanderung.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2020)

Hallo Hallunke  ,
wie sieht es Freitag, den 07.02. aus für den Besuch der Winterlinge in Ostrau?
Ich komme mit dem Zug. Halle Bahnhof-Vorplatz 09:00 Uhr Start.
Das wäre so meine Vorstellung von der Strecke, müssen Unterwegs wohl ein paar mal wegen einiger Verstecke anhalten.


----------



## hallunke (4. Februar 2020)

Hallo Udo,
gerade wollte ich Dich fragen, ob es bei Dir klappt - ist also hiermit schon geklärt - prima! Das Wetter soll ja ganz ausgezeichnet werden... vermute ich mal. Das mit den Suchaktionen unterwegs bekommen wir sicher auch hin.
Ich will versuchen, noch einen Radkumpel aus Halle zu "aktivieren" (er mit E-am-Rad), vielleicht klappt das.
Ansonsten bin ich zur rechten Zeit am Bahnhof

bis dahin viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2020)

Na dann bis zum Freitag


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag ging es nach Halle. Hier traf ich mich um 09:00 Uhr am Bahnhofsvorplatz mit Hallunke, der schon auf mich wartete.
Es sollte heute zu den Winterlingen in den Schlosspark vom Schloss Ostrau gehen.



Das Wetter war auch angenehm zum biken, ein wenig trübe aber mit der Aussicht auf Sonne gegen Mittag. (Erfüllte sich leider nicht)
So starten wir nach der Begrüßung Richtung Freiimpfelder Straße, östlich vom Bahnhof und folgten deren Verlauf am Alten Schlachthof vorbei nach Norden. Hier stießen wir dann auf die Berliner Straße und folgten dieser bis zum Abzweig "Tierschutz Halle e.V.". Wir unterquerten die Eisenbahntrasse und fuhren weiter nach Norden über die B100 bis westlich des Goldberges. Nach wenigen Kilometern gelangten wir in Mötzlich an und fuhren am nördlichen Ortsrand aufder Osramstraße nach NO weiter. Am Ende überquerten wir die BAB14 und fuhren östlich der BAB14 auf einen Feldweg weiter Richtung Untermaschwitz. Aber bis zur Ortschaft wurden schnell noch zwei Verstecke aufgesucht.



Durch den Ort, grobe Richtung Norden ging es weiter bis Oppin. Auch hier weiter nach Norden durch den Ort bis zur L141. Diese wurde überquert, danach ging es weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach NW mit vielen Wasserlöchern. Unterwegs, in Sichtweite zum Petersberg, ließ es sich Hallunke nicht nehmen noch eine kleine Klettereinlage einzulegen.



Er schafte es das Logbuch zu erreichen.
Mit Blick zum Petersberg rollten wir weiter bis nach Kütten. Am östlichen Ortsrand dann weiter auf einen Feldweg nach Norden. Gut das unsere Räder gefedert waren. So gelangten wir nach wenigen Kilometern an den Abzweig zu einem kleinen Wäldchen mit Funkturm östlich unserer Route. Im Sommer macht es hier sicherlich viel Spaß in dem Steinbruch, der sich uns auftat zu baden.







Nun nach der Besichtigung ging es wieder zurück zum Hauptweg.







Nun fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass Hallunke es natürlich schwerer hatte als ich hier hochzufahren. 
Jetzt war es bis zum Schloss Ostrau nicht mehr weit. Über die Grabenbrücke,am Schloss vorbei ging es in den Park.



Im Park angekommen begrüßten uns zahlreich Winterlinge inmitten von Schneeglöckchen.











Natürlich wurden wir argwöhnisch von zwei Augenpaaren beobachtet.







Nach der Besichtigung fuhren wir durch den Ort zurück zur Straße Richtung Dröbitz. Das Pflaster soll wahrscheinlich in das UNESCO-Welterbe aufgenommen werden.



Auf der Dröbitzer Straße ging es dann weiter nach Süden bis Kütten. Hier trafen wir auf den Halle-Fuhneradweg, den wir weiter nach Süden bis zum Franzosenstein folgten. Hier legten wir eine kurze Pause ein.



Der Stein sah mal ganz schlimm aus, war großflächig mit Farbe beschmiert.



Der Hunger wurde dort schnell befriedigt.
Nach der Stärkung weiter nach Süden, vorbei am östlichen Zooeingang des Halleschen Zoos auf der Railstraße und Wilhelm-Kütz-Straße bis zur Krankenhauskapelle nördlich des Stadtparkes.
Hier machten wir einen kleinen Abstecher zur Kapele, die nicht mehr in Nutzung ist.



Sie sieht ganz schön runtergekommen aus.
Danach ging es dann auf den kürzsten Weg zum Bahnhofsvorplatz, wo wir die Tour beendeten.
Danke an Hallunke, für die Begleitung. Das Wetter hat gepasst, auch ohne Sonne und Pannen gab es auch nicht.
Hier noch die Strecke:


----------



## hallunke (7. Februar 2020)

beim Weg zum Treffpunkt am Bahnhof dachte ich schon kurz, dass es doch anfängt zu regnen. Das hatte sich zum Glück schnell wieder erledigt. Dafür wurde es eine schöne Runde mit schönen Klettereinlagen + auch sonst sehr kurzweilig
Meine Aufzeichnungen stehen ja immer bei komoot, also bei Interesse hier nachsehen, das wesentliche hat aber Udo schon geschrieben.





man sieht, nicht nur Klettern, auch Hopsen über Wasserläufe war zur GeoCache-Suche angesagt... +





...phantastische Verstecke bauen manche...






viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2020)

Hallo,
da in den letzten Wochen, durch den Sturm bedingt, Radfahren einfach keinen Spaß gemacht hat, haben Harti und ich die Zeit genutzt uns ohne Rad sportlich zu betätigen.
So entschlossen wir uns am letzten Wochenende eine Cachertour von Vesta auf dem Saaleradweg Richtung Kleinkorbetha und an der Landesgrenze dann weiter nach Osten bis Oebles-Schlechtewitz zu laufen und zu suchen.
Dabei stellten wir fest, dass die Saale ordentlich viel Wasser mit sich führte.







Startpunkt war der Friedhof Vesta an der Saale gelegen. Das erste Versteck auf unseren Weg suchten wir leider vergebens.
Dafür fanden wir die nächsten manchmal schnell und manchmal auch nicht so schnell.



Der Rückweg von Oebles-Schlechtewitz Richtung Startpunkt war schon heftig. Es fehlte nicht viel und wir hätten uns gegenseitig festhalten müssen, um nicht auf das nahe liegenden Feld geschoben zu werden durch die starken Böen.
Aber dafür hatten wir an diesem Tage eine herrlich klare Luft und auch eine gute Fernsicht.



_(Hier ein Blick auf Leuna)_
Nun, die Ausbeute war ausreichen für den Vormittag. Von 9 Verstecken konnten wir uns in 6 eintragen und einen Fußmarsch über gute 5,5 km hatten wir auch noch gehabt.


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2020)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja heute eine kleine Runde drehen. Aber nachdem ich gestern gelesen habe, dass in Leipzig Kontrollen durchgeführt werden und alle die über einen Radius von 5 km vom Wohnort hinaus kontrolliert wurden, wurden dann wieder nach Hause geschickt. So muss ich erst eine neue Streckenführung planen.


----------



## hallunke (26. März 2020)

zweimal ums Haus fahren...?!?
da hatte ich gestern wohl Schwein, dass auf den Feldwegen von mir Richtung Geiseltalsee kaum Kontrollen machbar sind. Ich hatte mitgezählt, 52 Personen auf 69 km, ist doch eine brauchbare Bilanz (abstandmäßig).
Aber klar, die Maßnahmen haben ja durchaus ihren Sinn. Da müssen wir uns etwas dran orientieren. Mehr Sorgen bereitet mir, dass es immer noch, immer wieder Gruppenbildungen gibt... Morgen müsste ich auch mal wieder Lebensmittel besorgen - bin sehr gespannt, wie das wird.
Bleibt alle gesund, bleibt optimistisch + lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)

PS.:
und eine Winterpokal-Abschlusstour holen wir nach, irgendwie - irgendwann - und wenn es sein muss zweimal - versprochen


----------



## _torsten_ (26. März 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eigentlich wollte ich ja heute eine kleine Runde drehen. Aber nachdem ich gestern gelesen habe, dass in Leipzig Kontrollen durchgeführt werden und alle die über einen Radius von 5 km vom Wohnort hinaus kontrolliert wurden, wurden dann wieder nach Hause geschickt. So muss ich erst eine neue Streckenführung planen.


Interessante Festlegung - 5 km vom Wohnort. Was aber genau heißt "Wohnort"? Ist damit die Stadt bzw. das Dort gemeint? Oder die eigene Wohnung? Das sind ja u.U. erhebliche Unterschiede. ? Und - eigentlich - je weiter man aus der Stadt raus ist, umso weniger Menschen trifft man doch an. Zumindest in unserem speziellen Fall als Mountainbiker.


----------



## _torsten_ (26. März 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> zweimal ums Haus fahren...?!?
> da hatte ich gestern wohl Schwein, dass auf den Feldwegen von mir Richtung Geiseltalsee kaum Kontrollen machbar sind. Ich hatte mitgezählt, 52 Personen auf 69 km, ist doch eine brauchbare Bilanz (abstandmäßig).
> Aber klar, die Maßnahmen haben ja durchaus ihren Sinn. Da müssen wir uns etwas dran orientieren. Mehr Sorgen bereitet mir, dass es immer noch, immer wieder Gruppenbildungen gibt... Morgen müsste ich auch mal wieder Lebensmittel besorgen - bin sehr gespannt, wie das wird.
> Bleibt alle gesund, bleibt optimistisch + lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen
> ...


Du hast Menschen gezählt? ? Das Ergebnis zeigt aber, dass es offensichtlich wirklich so ist: Je weiter man aus der Stadt raus ist, umso weniger Menschen trifft man an.
Gruppenbildungen im Wald habe ich nicht festgestellt, hier in der Stadt leider auch.


----------



## hallunke (26. März 2020)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Du hast Menschen gezählt? ?


...naja, ich hatte doch Zeit - und stimmt, draußen waren es extrem weniger (sonst wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen). Erst im Dunstkreis von Halle traf ich dann wieder auf diverse Dreiergrüppchen (wahrscheinlich Raucherpause hinter einem Call-Center)


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2020)

Nun, wie ich gestern gelesen habe hat sich die Leipziger Polizei für die Zurückweisung von Personen, die über 5 km von ihrem Wohnort entfernt waren entschuldigt.  Was auch gut so ist.
Werde mich jetzt auf Wanderschaft begeben, vielleicht lässt der Tinitus, den ich heute bekommen habe, ein wenig nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (27. März 2020)

der sächsische Innenminister hat ja heute ganz klar definiert, das die Sächsische Schweiz nicht zum näheren Wohnumfeld zu rechnen ist. Aber ganz ehrlich, in die Sächsische Schweiz wollte ich heute sowieso nicht. Wenn man also in Sachsen-Anhalt verbleibt, sollte man also auf der sicheren Seite sein.
Ich bin heute an drei Polizeikontrollen vorbei gerollt (eine davon klar mehr als 5 km von Halle weg) und alle haben sie freundlich zurück gegrüßt. 
viele Grüße und gute Besserung
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2020)

Hallo hallunke,
habe mich soeben unter https://qcup.mtb-news.de/ eingetragen.? Ich habe das Team BRUSTGURTFAHRER aktiviert. 
(https://qcup.mtb-news.de/team/137) 
Habe schon 20 Punkte zusammen.


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2020)

Hallo,
am heutigen Nachmittag habe ich mal auf mein Coronamittagsschläfchen verzichtet, was mir bei diesem Wetter nicht schwer gefallen ist.?
So holte ich mein Rad aus dem Keller, das sich irgendwie freute, war es doch schon seit vielen Tagen nicht mehr bewegt worden. Nachdem ich noch den Reifeninnendruck erhöht hatte, ging es ab Richtung Flugplatzpisten. Vorbei an der IL62, hier befindet sich seit neuestem ein American Dinner. Aber zur Zeit wegen Corona geschlossen.




Weiter dann auf der ehemaligen Platzstraße gen Westen bis zum Abzweig zum Radweg der zur Heerstraße führt.



Die schwarzen Zotteltiere beäugten mich, als ich an ihrem Futterplatz vorbeifuhr.



Also weiter dann zur Heerstraße.







Der Verkehr von NW-Tourengehern und Radlern hielt sich in Grenzen, zwei begegnete ich.
Die BAB 38 wurde überquert, es wurde wärmer. Dabei musste ich wieder einmal feststellen dass ich die Außentemperatur bei der Kleiderwahl wieder falsch eingeschätzt hatte, es wurde warm. Damit es nicht noch wärmer wurde schaltete ich mal auf den eMTB-Modus.
Vor mir, in einiger Entfernung, erblickte ich eine Radlerin, die galt es im sicheren Seitenabstand zu überholen. Also ein Gang höher, Klingel betätigt und locker vorbeigezogen.











Rechts von meiner Fahrtrichtung, also im Norden neben der Heerstraße kann man noch einen alten Hangar betrachten. Hier stand wohl ein Fahrzeug mit Flugabwehrraketen. Jetzt ist das hier ein Solarpark.
Weiter ging es bis kurz vor der Klobikauer Halde, wo ich auf den Goetheradweg abbog und nach Süden zum Nordufer des Geiseltales weiter fuhr. Jetzt schon mit mehr Gegenverkehr von Rentnern mit Stromantrieb.











Nach erreichen des Nordufers am Geiseltalsee bog ich nach Osten ab und folgte den Rundweg bis zum Strandbad in Frankleben am Ostufer.







Im Bereich des Ostufers sind zur Zeit Bauarbeiten in Gange. Man zieht neben der Trasse starke Folie zum unterbinden der Wurzelbildung ein.



Auf diesem Abschnitt musste ich ordentlich aufpassen, Risikopersonen mit Stromantrieb in großer Anzahl die mir entgegen kamen.
Biker mit konventionellen Antrieb begegnete ich maximal eine Handvoll.



Am Franklebener Strand waren nicht viele Personen, die sich sonnten, immer mit dem vorgeschrieben Abstand. Die dortige Eisdiele baute gerade den Sonnenschutz auf, wird wohl in den nächsten Tagen mit dem Eisverkauf über den Zaun losgehen.



Ab hier fuhr ich dann auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg.



Es wurde aber auch Zeit. Mein Hintern machte sich bemerkbar und signalisierte mir, das er sich erholen muss.
Nach 27 km erreichte ich dann meinen Ausgangspunkt und konnte für heute für den Coronapokal noch 6 Punkte verbuchen.
Aber ich merkte auch dass ich langsam mit dem Training meines Gesäßes anfangen muss.?
Mal sehen wo morgen mein Ziel sein wird, der Wallendorfer See wäre eine Option.


----------



## hallunke (6. April 2020)

Hallo Udo,
sehr schöne Tour, prima bei diesem Wetter, beinahe hätten wir uns getroffen. Gegen 10:00 war ich auf der Halde, bin dann aber in die andere Richtung (Westen) und dann noch ein Stück weiter:








						Frühlingseinrollen... (578 HM) | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

hallunke hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 114 km | Dauer: 05:21 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



ich bin dann erst ca. 13:45 Uhr wieder durch Merseburg gekommen.






Wegen dem Coronacup hatte ich neulich was unser Team-Board vom WP geschrieben, doch der WP war ja dann komplett weg.
Ja also, ich hatte mich auch eingetragen und die Touren ab 1.April nachgetragen. Werde gleich nach unserem Team suchen.>>> habe ich inzwischen getan, Mario und Detlef sind auch wieder dabei - SUPER!!!


viele Grüße + schönen Abend + bleibt von Corona verschont
Andreas


----------



## _torsten_ (7. April 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> Nach 27 km erreichte ich dann meinen Ausgangspunkt und konnte für heute für den Coronapokal noch 6 Punkte verbuchen.
> ...





hallunke schrieb:


> ...
> Coronacup
> ...


Was ist das denn? Klärt mich mal bitte auf.


----------



## hallunke (7. April 2020)

@Torsten:
guckst Du hier...





und





sozusagen eine Fortsetzung des Konstrukts Winterpokal. In der kontaktarmen Coronazeit eine Motivation, weiter Rad zu fahren. Da Reini ja ausfällt, vermute ich, dass die anderen nix einwenden, wenn Du Dich schnell auf den freien Platz im Team schreibst. Auch Punkte in Erfurt gelten + nach Corona bekommt man sicher auch wieder gemeinsame Abschlussrunden hin.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du heute Nachmittag da stehst...

viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## _torsten_ (7. April 2020)

Erledigt


----------



## hallunke (7. April 2020)

cool!
Udo ist der Teamchef, der müsste uns dann nur noch bestätigen... 
Kannst ja auch noch Deine vielen Strecken seit 1.April nachtragen, das müsste auch wieder 28 Tage lang möglich sein
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2020)

Hallo,
um 10:00 Uhr werde ich meine NW-Tour über den Flugplatz starten. Die Risikopersonen mit ihren 4 Beinern sind wieder in ihre Quarantäne verschwunden. So werde ich genügend Platz haben, um eventuell beim begegnen ausreichend Platz zum ausweichen zu haben.
Am Nachmittag geht es dann zum Wallendorfer See, sieht gut aus mit meinem Gleichgewicht, werde also heute nicht vom Rad fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2020)

So die ersten Punkte für den Q-Cup gerade erreicht.  Abstandsregeln wurden eingehalten, aber es gab auch Ausnahmen.


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2020)

Hallo,
nach dem heutigen Mittagessen (Currywurst mit Nudeln und viel Curry ) rauf auf den Sattel und zum Saaleradweg runter. Unterhalb des Merseburger Schlosses ist jetzt auch das zweite Wasserkraftwerk, dass mit Saalewasser durch einen Kanal vor dem Wehr gespeist wird fertiggestellt.



_(Der alte Mühlgraben speist das Kraftwerk)_



Weiter zur Neumarktbrücke, vorbei am Dampfer von Kapitän FU,



(Der Kapitän sitzt vorne auf dem Oberdeck und wartet auf das Coronaende)
hier wurde dann die Saale überquert, um auf der Ostseite weiter Richtung Schleusenkanal weiter zufahren.



Am Ende des Kanals ging es über den Stichkanal, hier sollte einmal Merseburg umgangen werden für die 1000t Schiffe die nach Leipzig auf den Saale-Elster-Kanal fahren sollten.







Ab hier weiter nach Meuschau, vorbei an der Osterbiene bis kurz vor Lössen.



Hier traf ich auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg und folgte ihn über Löpitz zum Südufer des Wallendorfer See.







_(Die alte Luppe vor Löpitz)_
Auf dem Rundweg am Südufer nach Osten bis zumOstufer. Hier wurden neue Radwege, naturbelassen, ausgeschildert.



Auf den neuen Radweg dann weiter am Ostufer bis zum Hirschberg am Nordufer weiter.







_(Am Horizont der Hirschberg in Sichtweite, mit seinen guten 18 HM die höchste Erhebung im Auenwald des Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See.)_
Der Hirschberg konnte natürlich nicht außen vor gelassen werden. Mit demeMTB-Modus überholte ich schnell noch im ersten Drittel zwei schiebende Jungbiker und gelangte mit genügend Atemluft auf dem Berg an.
Von hier oben hat man einen herrlichen Überblick über den See und die Auenlandschaft bis zum Flughafen Halle-Leipzig.







Nach dem Ausblick wieder runter und weiter am Nordufer bis nach Burgliebenau.



Am Ortseingang von Burgliebenau wurde ich freundlich von Frau Osterhäsen begrüßt.?



Der Ort wurde durchquert, dann tauchte ich kurzzeitig wieder in den Auenwald ein, bis ich den Damm der Steinlache erreichte.







Im Hintergrund ist das UNIPER Kohlekraftwerk Schkopau zu sehen. Hier werden jährlich bis zu 6 Millionen t Braunkohle verfeuert, das ab 2034 stillgelegt werden soll.
Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es dann ab Kollenbey wieder zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour zurück. Das Wetter hat gepasst, das Gesäß hat sich langsam wieder an den Sattel gewöhnt und die Sonne schien auch noch, was will man mehr. Ach ja 6 Punkte für den Q-Cup kamen auch noch dazu.


----------



## Udo1 (8. April 2020)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag schnappte ich mir meine NW-Stöcke und begab mich auf den letzten Abschnitt des Naturlehrpfades Rüsternweg bei Wallendorf. Ich nutzte diese rund 4,2 km Runde gleich für die Wartung, Austausch der Logbücher, meiner gelegten Geocaches. 
Start war am Parkplatz Wallendorfer See. Es ging immer am Nordufer der Luppe entlang nach Osten.







Es ist ein schöner wanderweg, der auch gut mit kleinen Kindern mit und ohne Kinderwagen absolviert werden kann.



Es ist wieder ordentlich Wasser in der Luppe, im letzten Jahr war hier kein Tropfen Wasser mehr im Flussbett. Mal sehen wann der Wasserstand in diesem Jahr wieder zurückgeht, nach den jetzigen Temperaturen müsste es ja bald langsam losgehen.







Hier findet man noch die alten Kopfweiden, auch dieser kleine Teich hat wieder Wasser.
Hier ging es dann nach Norden Richtung Westufer des Raßnitzer Sees weiter.







Kurz vor dem Raßnitzer See, am Ende des Naturlehrpfades verließ ich dann den Lauf der Luppe.
Ich erreichte den ökumenischen Pilgerweg und folgte ihn nach Westen.



In diesem Bereich des Raßnitzer See findet man viele Kormorane, die hier ordentlich fischen.







Der Pilgerweg Richtung Westen.



Nach ca. 800 Metern verließ ich den Pilgerweg und folgte einen Waldweg, der mich zu meinen Parkplatz zurück führte.
Hier noch die Streckenführung:


----------



## Udo1 (8. April 2020)

Hallo,
nachdem ich  am Vormittag zu Fuß unterwegs war, habe ich heute auf mein wohlverdientes Mittagsschläfchen verzichtet und bin noch einmal zur Ertüchtigung meines Gesäßes mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen.
Es ging zum Lauchagrund-Schwarzeicheradweg.



Die Anfahrt erfolgte über die Zufahrt zum Flugplatz.



Ab Elisabethhöhe nördlich Merseburg stieß ich auf den Radweg und folgte ihn nach Westen.
Hier im Hintergrund die Ortschaft Annemariental.
Der Weg führte südlich der Hochhalde Schkopau über Knapendorf bis zur unterführen der BAB 38.



















Hier ist gut die Dorfkirche Bündorf zu erkennen. Sie steht unter Denkmalschutz und wurde 1875 erbaut. Entworfen wurde sie von den Naumburger Architekten Johann Gottfried Werner.



In Bündorf steht auch ein Naturdenkmal, eine alte knorrige Eiche.



Rechts die Schwarzeiche die sich mit der Laucha vereint hat. Ab hier fließt sie unter Laucha weiter Richtung Saale.



Nach dem unterqueren der BAB38 ging es auf dem Weg weiter durch Milzau, hier der Fischteich am östlichen Ortseingang.



Der Weg führt jetzt immer am südlichen Ortsrand weiter nach Westen, aber auch hier wurde eine Schutzhütte errichtet.



Westlich Milzau führt der Weg weiter durch eine angelegte Streuobstwiese.



Auf der Streuobstwiese wurde auch ein etwas größeres Insektenhotel errichtet.



Die ehemaligen alten Kopfweiden mussten gefällt werden, sind aber schon wieder beim ausschlagen.



Dieser Abschnitt wurde erst vor gut 2 Jahren fertiggestellt und führt in dieser Qualität bis Niederklobikau. Hier bog ich nach Süden ab und folgte jetzt den Goetheradweg bis zur Heerstraße.



Rechts am Horizont sieht man die Ostseite der Klobikauer Halde.



Zurück ging es dann auf der Heerstraße in Richtung Osten bis zum Westende des ehemaligen Flugplatzes.
Aber zuerst ging es mal über ein Feld und danach an einer Tongrube aus Zeiten vor 1945 entlang bis zur ehemaligen Platzstraße.







 Auf der Nordseite sind gut die Hangars zu erkennen die von durch die Piloten des Flugplatzes ,Sonderlandeplatz, genutzt werden.
Hier gibt es in unregelmäßigen Abständen Fallschirmspringen, Rundflüge über die Region, Motorflug und Motorsegelflug. 
Auf der Platzstraße ging es dann zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour zurück.
Ich stellte am Ende fest, es war wieder sehr warm, aber ich habe keinen Sonnenbrand bekommen, was schon mal gut ist.


----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2020)

Hallo,
am heutigen Nachmittag entdeckte ich auf meiner NW-Tour für den Q-Cup auf dem Gelände des Merseburger Flugplatz gar seltsames.
Die ersten Hamsterer haben wohl schon genug von ihren gehamsterten Vorräten, also werden sie entsorgt. Und wo kann man das besser machen als im Unterholz auf dem Flugplatzgelände in Merseburg.



Habe diese Stellen der Stadt mitgeteilt.
Aber nachdem ich zurück war schaute ich mal in meine Kilometerstatistik für das Jahr 2020 und stellte fest:
Rad-km bis heute in 2020: 313 km 
Km zu Fuß bis heute: 521 km


----------



## hallunke (10. April 2020)

so, meine ersten selbstgebastelten Mundschutze sind fertig...






Frohe Ostern + bleibt gesund
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. April 2020)

Hallo,
heute, nachdem Mittagessen, bin ich Richtung Raßnitzer See aufgebrochen. Da ja Sonnabend war rechnete ich nicht mit vielen Radlern rund um den See.
Von Merseburg ging es auf den straßenbegleitenden Radweg an der B181 bis Wallendorf. Am dortigen Findling aus der Eiszeit, wurde ein kurzer Halt eingelegt.







Von dort dann weiter bis Wallendorf-Wegwitz. Ab hier nach Norden zum Südufer des Raßnitzer See.
Bei der Annäherung zum Rundweg, der auch gleichzeitig der Pilgerweg ist, sah ich, dass meine Vermutung, weniger Radler anzutreffen leider nicht zu traf.
Es waren sehr viele Radler unterwegs. Wie sollte ich hier die 8-20 m Regel einhalten? Also hinterher und 8 m vor dem überholen die Luft angehalten, bis ich vorbei war.   Das Spiel wiederholte sich pausenlos. Es kamen mir aber auch etliche entgegen, da wurde es mit den seitlichen Abstand gar ziemlich eng.



Hier das Südufer des Raßnitzer See. In der Mitte der schwarze Balken ist ein Floß, auf dem die Fluß-Seeschwalben brüten.
Die Fahrt ging mit öfteren luftanhaltens bis zum Nordufer des Raßnitzer See. Hier war waren die ersten Sonnenanbeter beim bräunen zusehen. Auch größer Gruppen mit ihren Rädern saßen eng beieinander und genossen den Tag.
Auf Höhe des Raßnitzer Strandes überquerte ich die Weiße Elster und fuhr auf den Radweg weiter gen Westen bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster bei Lochau.



Auf dem Radweg war die Hölle los von Kampfjoggern bis Nachwuchsbiker, die noch nicht so richtig die Richtung halten konnten, was ja auch verständlich ist, war alles vertreten. Meine Atmung kam pausenlos zum Stillstand und ich war ständig bremsbereit. In Lochau schnell wieder über die Weiße Elster und dann weiter auf den Damm der Weißen Elster und Steinlache zurück nach Kollenbey. Auf diesem Abschnitt war wenigstens nicht so viel Verkehr.



So konnte man auch Adebar aus kurzer Entfernung beobachten.



Die letzte Herausforderung war die Eisenbahnbrück über die Saale bei Schkopau. Ich musste geschlagene 5 Minuten warten bis sich die Massen über die Brücke bewegt hatten. Dann fuhr ich los und musste dann auf der Brücke auch noch einmal etliche entgegenkommende Radler vorbeilassen, Körperabstand 30 cm. Ich befürchtet schon das die Viren überspringen, ist wohl aber noch einmal gut gegeangen.
Nach 98 Minuten war ich dann zum Kaffee trinken wieder zu Hause angelangt und hatte 6 Punkte eingefahren.
Morgen muss hier wohl auf dem Elster Radweg und um die Seen die Hölle los sein.


----------



## Udo1 (12. April 2020)

Hallo,
werde mich gleich aufmachenden Osterhasen zu suchen . Er soll wohl am Großkaynaer und Runstedter See gesichtet worden sein.


----------



## Udo1 (12. April 2020)

Hallo,
bin soeben von der Osterhasensuche zurück. Leider lief er mir nicht über den Weg. 
Vom Merseburger Flugplatz, der durch die Stadt Merseburg als Wandergebiet in der Coronazeit ausgewiesen wurde, ging es zur Heerstraße. Diese Ausweisung als Wanderstrecke/ Gebiet hat natürlich auch seine negativen Folgen. Neue Müllsäcke und die Mc Donald-Verpackungen von den dortigen Picknicks verunstalten das Gelände immer stärker.



Auf der Heerstraße dann Richtung Westen bis kurz vor der BAB38. Hier bog ich nach Süden ab und radelte bis Geusa weiter.







_(Am Horizont der nördliche Ortsrand von Geusa.)_
Ab Geusa zur ehemaligen Bahntrasse und auf dieser weiter nach Süden.



Am Ende traf ich auf die Straße nach Beuna und folgte dieser bis zur Hoppenhauptkirche in Beuna.







_(Kurz vor der Kirche wurde noch die Geisel, oder ist es hier schon die Klia überquert.)_



_(Hoppenhauptkiche Beuna, ist jetzt das Gemeindezentrum)_
Ab Beuna dann weiter nach Süden, vorbei am dortigen Solarpark bis zur MUEG. 



Von der MUEG gibt es einen etwas versteckten Einstieg auf eine Straße die zum Runnstedter See führt, auf dieser dann bis zum Ostufer.







_(Ostufer des Runstedter See)_



_(Blick vom Aussichtspunkt Südufer nach Norden über den Runstedter See)_
Ab hier dann weiter zum Parkplatz Großkaynaer See. Unterwegs schaute ich auch mal auf die Kennzeichen der hier parkenden PKW. Drei Bundesländer, Bayern, Sachsen und Thüringen waren ebenso vertreten wie der Burgenlandlkreis.



Hier geht es runter zum Badestrand am Großkaynaer See, also runter und unten auf den Rundweg weiter zum Nordufer.



Ja auch am Großkaynaer See gibt es noch Wege die nicht asphaltiert sind.



Nachdem ich die L178 überquert hatte, fuhr ich auf diesem Weg weiter und gelangte einigen 100 Metern am Südufer des Geiseltalsees an.







_(SO-Ufer Geiseltalsee.)_
Am Rundweg angekommen ging es in nördlicher Richtung bis zum Strand Frankleben weiter.
Hier steppte der Bär. Die Eisdiele und der Bratwurstverkauf  lief bestens. Nun auf die Abstände will ich mal nicht eingehen, aber es schien geschmeckt zu haben. Die beiden Verkäufer hatten ja auch einen Mund und Nasenschutz im Gesicht gehabt.



Hier bog ich dann ab und verließ den See Richtung Merseburg, wo ich pünktlich zu meinen selbst gebackenen Kuchen eintrudelte. Immerhin kamen noch 7 Punkte zustande.
Mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen wird, es soll ja wohl vielleicht etwas Regen geben.


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2020)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja heute Vormittag eine radtour Richtung Lützen, Poserna und Rippach unternehemen. Da liegen noch drei etwas abseits befindliche Geocaches. Doch als ich mein Rad aus dem Keller holen wollte, oh schon wider einen Platten hinten, habe ihn doch erst vor zwei Tagen gewechselt   .
Als ins Auto und zum Startpunkt bei Lützen gefahren, dann zu den einzelnen Verstecken gewandert. Das Wetter war ja super.



Schild 260 ließ mich halten und zu Fuß gehen.



Es zog sich ganz schön hin.



Aber dann hatte ich das Versteck enttarnt. Weiter ging es zum nächsten Haltepunkt, wo ebenfalls das Schild 260 mich zu Fuß weiter schickte.



Der Turm war mein Ziel.



Im Mittelteil die BAB 09 am Kreuz Rippach. Nachdem ich mich eingetragen hatte im kleinem Logbuch weiter zur Feuerwehr in Poserna.



Hier befand sich das Versteck in einem Bücherhäuschen.


 




Aber auch dieses Versteck wurde enttarnt. Jetzt schnell zurück und den Schlauch gewechselt, für die nachmittägliche Ausfahrt zum großen See.


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2020)

Hallo,
nachdem ich ja zum zweiten Mal innerhalb von 2 tagen den Schlauch am Hinterrad gewechselt hatte, hielt die Luft bis zur heutigen nachmittäglichen Ausfahrt zum geologischen Aufschluss am Geiseltalsee bei Krumpa.
Die Anfahrt erfolgte wie üblich auf der Heerstraße und dem Pilgerweg bis zum Franklebener Strand. Grill und Eisdiele waren geöffnet, die Abstände der potenziellen Käufer wurden exakt eingehalten. 



Weiter ging es auf dem Rundweg mit leichtem Rückenwind bis  nach Braunsbedra zum Aussichtspunkt. Auf dieser Strecke wurde ich pausenlos von den stur geradeaus blickenden und nicht grüßenden RR-Fahrern überholt.?
Heute lag der Schwerpunkt meiner Aufmerksamkeit auf dem Radweg nicht den Kids, sondern den jungen Damen mit ihren Inlinern. Nicht weil sie sommerlich angezogen waren, sondern weil sie kreuz und quer auf den Inlinern auf dem Radweg wackelten und natürlich ohne die erforderliche Schutzausrüstung.?



Die Marina Braunsbedra war verweist, kaum Publikum zu sehen.
Bis kurz vor Krumpa ging es weiter, dann runter zum Aufschluss und die Tuffstein Einlagerungen besichtigt.



Hoch zum Radweg war es ein wenig heftig, aber mit dem eMTB Modus ging es doch einigermaßen locker zu.
Vom Aufschluss wieder nach Hause zum Kaffeetrinken, wo ich dann auch nach 38 km pünktlich eintraf.


----------



## hallunke (19. April 2020)

sach ma..., ich war auch zum Kaffeetrinken wieder zu Hause + die krebsenden Inline-Skaterinnen hatte ich auch beobachten dürfen (besonders lustig war es an der Stelle, wo´s vom Campingplatz aufwärts zu dem Parkplatz geht, da brauchen sie ja den kompletten Weg für sich + kommen trotzdem nicht hoch... jedenfalls manche).
Da hätten wir uns doch gerne mal "zufällig" treffen können, ich ich es mit meinem guten Schulfreund aus Naumburg heute ganz spontan getan hatte (sozusagen als Ersatz für die ausgefallene Welterbe-Radtour der Naumburger), siehe hier auch meinen Anteil , mein Freund Andreas W. war aus Naumburg herangerollt

Aber andererseits schön, dass die Luft jetzt hält
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag war ich mal schnell auf Geocachertour in der Nähe von Landsberg und habe dabei einige Naturdenkmale gefunden, die mir bisher unbekannt waren. Das erste fand ich am westlichen Ortseingang von Landsberg, unweit der B100.
Es war der Piltitzer Teufelsstein.







Dann weiter zum Stengbach, auch eine sehr schöne Gegend am südlichen rand von Landsberg.



Weiter ging es zum Gützer Berg, dort wartete auf mich ein weiters Naturdenkmal, das Rasenlabyrinth.
Aber auf dem Weg dorthin entdeckte ich mitten im Wald ein kleines Häuschen. Keine ehemaligen Umzäunungen zu erkennen, also untersuchte ich dieses einsam stehende Gebäude.



Es entpuppte sich als stilles Örtchen.



Aber wie man sehen kann waren auch hier schon Chaoten zu Gange.



Nachdem Labyrinth noch einen Abstecher zum dortigen Steinbruch gemacht und die herrliche Aussicht genossen.  



Am Horizont erkennt man noch die Doppelkapelle von Landsberg.



Hier merkte ich aber, dass ich alt werde. Ich traute mich nicht mehr bis zum Rand des Steinbruches zu treten.
Als ich noch aktiv war machte mir so etwas nichts aus. Ob ich in der CH-53 oder der Bell UH-1D mitgeflogen war, alles kein Problem. Jetzt aber echte Höhenangst. Hier ging es aber auch ordentlich weit abwärts.
Morgen geht es in Richtung Spitzberg, dort soll es mehrere Hünengräber geben.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
nachdem es mich am Dienstag total entschärft hatte, traute ich mich in dieser Woche nicht auf das Rad zu steigen. Mit dem Gleichgewicht hat es sich erst so am Donnerstag wieder einigermaßen gegeben gehabt. So nutzte ich dieses Wochenende für einige Cacherausflüge in die nähere Umgebung Richtung Landesgrenze zu Sachsen und heute nach Rollsdorf.
Gestern besuchte ich die neuen Verstecke in den ehemaligen Kiesgruben östlich der BAB9 bei Kleinliebenau.
Da war ich noch nie gewesen, Natur pur und schöne Aussichten.











Es konnten alle gefunden werden. Am Nachmittag fand ich noch diesen.



Super gemacht.?
Heute Vormittag ging es nach Rollsdorf in die Weinberge, war eine sehr schöne Wanderung durch das Rösetal nach Höhnstedt und wieder zurück nach Rollsdorf mit toller Aussicht.















Ich hoffe dass ich nächste Woche doch wieder einige Ausflüge machen kann.
Und ja euch eine schöne neue Woche, bleibt gesund.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2020)

Hallo und guten morgen,  
werde mich gleich mit Harti treffen zu der ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt während Corona.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
es war eine schöne Tour mit Harti von 42 km. Mein Hintern hat dann zu mir gesprochen und sagte es reicht für heute.   
Nach genau einem Monat und einem Tag saß ich wieder im Sattel. Wir trafen uns um 09:00 Uhr am Gerichtsrain in Merseburg. 




Nach der Coronabegrüßung ging es sogleich zum Saaleradweg runter und dann über die Neumarktbrücke auf die Ostseite der Saale. Am Ostufer Richtung Süden unter der B181 durch 



und dann auf der Werderstraße nach Werder, wo wir den Saalekanal an der Schleuse Werder überquerten. 



Ab hier dann weiter bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Trebnitz.



Die Sonne schien nicht, so brauchten wir uns auch keine Gedanken um den Sonnenbrand zu machen.
Wir überquerten die Merseburger Straße und fuhren auf den Trebnitzer Weg weiter bis Friedensdorf.







Am südlichen Ortsausgang von Friedensdorf bogen wir auf einen Feldweg Richtung SO ab, überquerten dort die Reste des Floßgrabens. 







Dies ist der letzte Rest des Floßgrabens Richtung Wüsteneutzsch. Das Stück in Richtung Wüsteneutzsch wurde von den Bauern im laufe der Jahrzehnte begradigt. Am Ende des Weges gelangten fuhren wir dann auf die L184 auf und folgten der Straße nach Süden bis Schladebach. Am Westrand von Schladebach ging es zum Bach "DER BACH". um dort ein Geocacheversteck aufzusuchen. Dabei wurden wir argwöhnisch beobachtet.



Wir trugen uns ins Logbuch ein und fuhren weiter nach SO, wo wir am Wasserstraßenkreut DER BACH und Floßgraben wieder auf den Floßgraben stießen und den Radweg weiter folgten bis zum Gasthof Zur Mühle. Von hier weiter auf dem Floßgrabenradweg 











durch den Auenwald bis südlich des Rittergutes Kötzschau. Hier auf der Brücke über den Floßgraben ein kurzer Halt. 







Hier benötigte ich aber eine Zusatzausrüstung, in Form von Gummistiefeln, um die Hinweise zu finden.
Also retour und weiter den Floßgraben gefolgt bis Rampitz.



Ab Rampitz dann an der Bahnlinie entlang nach Westen bis Bad Dürrenberg. Die Saale wurde überquert und über Wengelsdorf gelangten wir durch eine Kirschallee nach Großkorbetha zum Güterbahnhof.







Am Wegesrand befindet sich auch diese Wohnmühle. Der Mühlenkopf mit seinen Flügeln wird immer mal gedreht.
An der Bahnhofstraße legten wir noch einmal einen kleinen suchhalt ein und fanden den gut versteckten Schlingel schlussendlich doch noch.
Von hier ging es weiter zur B91, immer auf dem Radweg an der Südgrenze von der Raffinerie entlang.
Wir überquerten die B91 und folgten jetzt den ausgewiesenen Radweg Merseburg-Weißenfels in Richtung Merseburg.







Nun er ist fahrbar. Ich hatte mit meinen breiten Reifen keine Probleme, aber mit dem RR würde ich hier nicht langfahren wollen.
Nach 42 km waren wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour angekommen. Mit Coronagruß verabschiedeten wir uns wieder. Meine Weg-Zeitberechnung hat wieder hingehauen. Pünktlich um 12:00 Uhr wollten wir zurück sein und waren auch es zurück.?
Mal sehen wie das Wetter am Freitag wird, ich müsste auf jeden Fall noch einmal in den Auenwald bei Schkeuditz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo hallunke,
wie sieht dein Terminplan für kommenden Montag Vormittag aus. Ich müsste in Halle noch einige besondere Punkte aufsuchen, wenn bei mir nichts dazwischen kommt natürlich mit Pedale.


----------



## hallunke (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo Udo,
bis jetzt habe ich Montag einen Termin (10:30 Uhr, war durch den ganzen Coronakram nicht einfach zu bekommen, daher möchte ich nicht gerne verschieben)...
der Rest der Woche ist bei mir aber noch ziemlich verfügbar. Ich habe gerade auch noch mal meine Wetterapp kontrolliert, es dürften beide Tage gutes Wetter bieten, der Dienstag sogar noch einen Hauch besser

+ übrigens muss ich noch mal ausdrücklich den Hut vor Dir ziehen, wie Du trotz der gesundheitlichen Schranken immer noch sehr aktiv bist (da könnten sich viele was abschneiden), das ist ganz große Spitze.

Also, vielleicht können wir ja unsere Terminvorgaben anpassen 
viele Grüße + schönes WE, kommt ja bald
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (21. Mai 2020)

Kein Problem, dann verschiebe ich meine Halle-Aktivität auf den Mittwoch, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## hallunke (21. Mai 2020)

das ist prima - ich drücke die Daumen für´s Wetter + auch sonst
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag wurde noch einmal schnell mit Harti eine Vormittagsrunde gedreht. Start war 09:00 Uhr, aber gegen 08:53 Uhr sah ich ich ihn schon, wie er sich langsam warm fuhr. 



So ging es also im fliegenden Start runter zum Saaleradweg, dann über die Saalebrücke bis zum Abzweig nach Bad Dürrenberg auf der Merseburger Straße.
Wir unterquerten die einzige Eisenbahnbrück auf dieser Strecke. War einmal die Verbindung Merseburg-Leipzig. Jetzt fährt hier in der Woche täglich ein Zug mit Abfall für die Deponie Lochau entlang. Vormittag hin und am Nachmittag zurück.



Sie macht aber keinen guten Eindruck mehr.
In Bad Dürrenberg fuhren wir in Richtung östlichen Ortsausgang weiter und dann auf den dort neu gebauten Radweg bis zum Abzweig nach Tollwitz weiter.







Auf Asphalt ging es weiter bis Lützen. Hier war dann der Wendepunkt erreich und wir setzten unsere Fahrt jetzt in Richtung Westen weiter fort. Kurz vor Schweßwitz noch ein kurzer Halt, hier befindet sich ein kleines Versteck, aber ohne Gummistiefel war ein rankommen nicht möglich und zum Schuhe ausziehen hatte ich heute echt keine Lust gehabt.



Weiter ging es über Schweßwitz gen Westen Richtung K2188.



Kurz vor der BAB9 bog ich dann nach Süden ab und fuhr auf einem Plattenweg bis zur Brücke über die BAB38.



Hier wird der Belag wohl auch irgendwann im Kulturerberegister aufgenommen.



Auf einen Wirtschaftsweg südlich der BAB38 ging es dann weiter bis zum Autobahnkreuz Rippach.
Hier wurde dann die BAB 9 überquert und auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg auf der Höhe in Richtung Norden weitergefahren.











Von der Höhe hatten wir heute eine klare Sicht auf die Autobahnbrücke über die Saale bei Schkortleben.



Bei Kleinkorbetha setzten wir über die Saale und fuhren nach Großkorbetha weiter. Ab hier dann weiter über Wengelsdorf und Leuna zurück, wo wir wieder pünktlich um 12:00 Uhr eintrafen.
Es war eine schöne gemütliche 50 km-Tour, heute mal ohne Sand und Schotter. Harti wird sich sicher darüber gefreut haben.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo Hallunke,
im Anhang die Strecke die ich fahren muss.  
Treffpunkt Kreisel Telekom (N51° 26.407' E11° 57.045') um 08:40 Uhr


----------



## hallunke (25. Mai 2020)

hallo Udo,

8:40 Uhr Kreisel Telecom, geht klar + freue mich.
Die Strecke schaue ich mal morgen in Ruhe an.
bis dahin also
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
heute ging es mit Harti nach Halle, einige Geocacheverstecke aufsuchen. Pünktlich um 08:00 Uhr starten wir bei herrlichem Sonnenschein in Merseburg und fuhren über Korbetha, Hohenweiden (Der dortige Storch hat schon ein junges im Nest) 



und Reipisch bis zum Kreisel an der Kaiserslautener Straße bei der Telekom. 



(Die Saale bei Reipisch, rechts und links am Ufer war der ehemalige Übungsplatz der Roten Armee)
Der Wind war heute gnädig mit uns, wie man an der Wolke über dem Kraftwerk Schkopau sehen konnte.



Hier wartete schon Hallunke auf uns. Somit hatten wir heute einen kompetenten Guide für unsere Tour durch Halle.



So konnten wir sofort durch die Gartenanlagen und den Haltepunkt der DB Südstadt unsere Fahrt fortsetzen.
das nächste Ziel war die ehemalige Fliederwegkaserne an der Murmansker Straße. Ab hier führte uns der Guide durch das Vogelviertel von Halle zum Melanchthonplatz. Hier betrachteten wir das Kunstwerk von Otto Leibe, den Brunnen mit seinen 9 Wasserspeiern, der in den 1960 ziger Jahren errichtet wurde.



Vom Platz ging es in die Wörmlitzer Straße, vorbei an einigen Bildern an den Wänden der Häuser.







Von der Wörmlitzer Straße dann weiter Richtung Karl-Meseberg-Straße, vorbei an einem Technischen Denkmal, zur B91. 



Wir folgten den neuen Abschnitt der Merseburger Straße in Richtung Hauptbahnhof.  
Unser nächstes Ziel war der alte Schlachthof und danach die Berliner Brücke. Auf der Brücke dann ein Suchhalt eingelegt. Von hier hat man einen sehr schönen Überblick über den wohl modernsten Güterbahnhof Deutschlands.



Die neue Berliner Brücke wurde als Schrägseilbrücke errichtet und ist 171 Meter lang. 
Sie war die erste große Schrägseilverbundbrücke Deutschlands und besteht aus einem zentralen Pylon, von dem 24 Stahlseile abgehen. Durch seine Höhe (72 Meter) ist er auch aus größeren Entfernungen zu sehen und damit stadtbildprägend.
Über der Tür des südlichen Pylon hängt etwas, was eigentlich hier gar nicht hingehört.



Von der Brücke führte uns der Guide weiter in die Forsterstraße, wo wir im Innenhof eine großes Wandgemälde besichtigten.







Jetztging die Fahrt weiter durch den Stadtpark, vorbei am Fahnenmonument zum Markt. das nächste Ziel war die Büchertelefonzelle.



Es wurde ein wenig in den Büchern gestöbert, bis uns der Guide in den Park und zum Saaleufer im Bereich der Seniorenresidenz in der Glauchaer Straße führte. 







Weiter ging es zum Böllberger Weg weiter in Richtung Saalebrücke bei Reipisch.
Hier folgten wir wieder den Saaleradweg bis Rattmannsdorf.



An der dortigen Tankstelle verließ uns Hallunke in Richtung Schleuse Planena und wir beide fuhren weiter nach Merseburg zurück, wo wir gegen 12:00 Uhr und 42 gefahrenen Kilometern wieder eintrafen.
Es war eine interessante kleine Tour durch Halle. Einige Straßenzüge und Viertel waren mir noch nicht bekannt gewesen.


----------



## hallunke (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo ebenfalls,
ich freue mich ja immer, wenn es die Chance für gemeinsame Touren gibt. Und die Udo-Touren machen ja auch Spaß.
Wobei, das mit den GeoCaches ist schon etwas sehr merkwürdiges. Was da mitunter für Phantasie + Aufwand hinein gesteckt wird, andererseits dann wieder einfachste Dosen irgendwo in einer Mauer... , das nächste Mal ist ein komplettes Quiz zu lösen! Ich glaube fast, dafür bin ich zu alt - man kommt ja fast nicht mehr zum fahren.
Aber egal, schön ist so eine Runde zu dritt allemal + dabei bin ich immer begeistert was Harti in seinem Alter noch unter die Räder nimmt (und immer ohne "E") - meine absolute Hochachtung.




das war schon auf dem Rückweg




dies hier sieht ja fast aus wie in England




sogar die städtischen Grünanlagen wurden untersucht - es kam sogar die Frage, wo der Gebetsteppich sei...

am Ende rollte ich noch ein wenig durch die Elsteraue:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ließ mich noch von den herumfliegenden:




Pappelpollen + diversen Baustellen:




ärgern.
zum Vergleichen (und Fotos herauskopieren) gibt es hier noch meine Tour bei komoot
Ich schließe mich an, es war interessant + das Wetter war prima
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
der heutige Vormittag sah gut aus und so entschloss ich mich mit Harti eine Vormittagstour Richtung Auenwald bei Leipzig Schkeuditz durchzuführen. Um 08:30 Uhr trafen wir uns und begaben uns auf dem Pilgerweg, vorbei am Saaleufer mit seinen manchmal skurrilen Skulpturen,



















weiter am Schleusenkanal entlang bis Meuschau und Lössen zum Südwestufer vom Wallendorfer See.



Auf dem Radweg ging es am Ostufer zwischen Wallendorfer See und ehemaliger Kiesgrube bis nach Burgliebenau. 







Die ersten Vogelbeobachter mit riesigen Objektiven hatten sich schon im Uferbereich der Kiesgrube in Stellung begeben. Nördlich Burgliebenau überquerten wir die Weiße Elster und fuhren auf dem Elsterradweg weiter nach osten bis Schkeuditz.



Unser nächstes Ziel war das Straßenbahndepot in Schkeuditz, hier auch gleichzeitig der Wendepunkt unserer Vormittagstour. Ab hier ging es dann nach Süden zur Weißen Elster runter. 



Zufahrt zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster.



Kurz vor der Brücke über die Weiße Elster begannen schon die Feuchtgebiete der Weißen Elster bei Schkeuditz.



_(Weiße Elster Blickrichtung gen Osten)_



(_(Weiße Elster Blickrichtung gen Westen)_
Wir erreichten die"Maßlauer Linie" und folgten ihren Verlauf nach Westen.



_(Die Maßlauer Linie)_



Am Ende erreichten wir wieder die Weiße Elster an der neuen Brücke südlich Wehlitz.







Ab hier folgten wir wieder den Elsterradweg bis zum Abzweig Raßnitzer See.



Wir folgten den Radweg am Nordufer des Raßnitzer See bis zum Südufer des Wallendorfer See.



(Strandbad Wallendorf am Wallendorfer See, im Hintergrund der Hirschberg mit seinem markanten Holzkreuz. Weiter ging es bis zum Schloss Löpitz, 



an den Kleingärten vorbei weiter bis Lössen und ab hier wieder retour über Meuschau und Saalebrücke bei Neumark-Merseburg zum Ausgangspunkt unserer heutigen kleinen 52 km Vormittagsrunde, wo wir pünktlich kurz vor 12:00 Uhr eintrafen.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo hallunke,
wie sieht dein Terminkalender für Sonnabend Vormittag aus?
ich wollte eine kleine ca. 50 km Tour unternehmen Richtung Köllme- Schachtanlage südlich Zappendorf.
Benötige noch einen Mitfahrer. Laut Wetterbericht von heute soll es wohl nicht regnen.
Treffunkt sollte hier sein. (N51° 25.433' E11° 55.812') Übergang über die K2151.
Zeit: 08:30 Uhr?


----------



## hallunke (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo Udo,
sorry Sonnabend werde ich auf Fehmarn sein + dort hoffentlich etwas auf´s Rad kommen. Ich bin also definitiv nicht dabei. Ab 9.6. (so ungefähr) sind wir wieder zurück, da kann ich dann wieder mehr planen. Oder, wenn Du es verschieben willst...
Eine schöne (+ erfolgreiche Tour) aber doch schon mal für Dich
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> sorry Sonnabend werde ich auf Fehmarn sein + dort hoffentlich etwas auf´s Rad kommen. Ich bin also definitiv nicht dabei. Ab 9.6. (so ungefähr) sind wir wieder zurück, da kann ich dann wieder mehr planen. Oder, wenn Du es verschieben willst...
> Eine schöne (+ erfolgreiche Tour) aber doch schon mal für Dich
> viele Grüße
> Andreas


Na dann  einen schönen Urlaub, dann werde ich auf deine Rückkehr warten.
Werde dann am Sonnabend nach Zscheiplitz fahren.
Mal sehen vielleicht hat Bikermario Zeit.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
wenn es morgen Vormittag nicht regnen sollte, dann werde ich mit Harti eine Vormittagsrunde rund um den Hufeisensee unternehmen. Treffpunkt so gegen 09:20 Uhr an der Saalebrücke Schkopau.


----------



## __U3__ (12. Juni 2020)

N'Abend,
Ihr seid ja öfters in der Gegend unterwegs. Stimmt es tatsächlich das die Käsescheune geschlossen wurde?
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Juni 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn es morgen Vormittag nicht regnen sollte, dann werde ich mit Harti eine Vormittagsrunde rund um den Hufeisensee unternehmen. Treffpunkt so gegen 09:20 Uhr an der Saalebrücke Schkopau.


Tour fällt aus, mir geht es nicht gut.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juni 2020)

__U3__ schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> Ihr seid ja öfters in der Gegend unterwegs. Stimmt es tatsächlich das die Käsescheune geschlossen wurde?
> Uwe


Also im Internetauftritt der Käsescheune ist wohl die Filiale in Bad Bibra und Sangerhausen geschlossen.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
nachdem es mir gestern nicht gerade gut ging und ich mich in diesem Zustand nicht aufs Rad traute, ging es mir heute wieder super. So holte ich meine Tour von gestern mit dem 4 rädrigen nach. Am Parkplatz am NO-Ufer, dort wo ein kleiner Bach, wenn er denn Wasser von der Reide führt, in den See fließt. Hier begann ich meine Runde bei sehr trüben Wetter auf den dortigen Rundweg. Der Hufeisensee soll ja einer der schönsten Seen von Halle sein, seine Ufer laden zum baden ein und die ersten FKK-Anhänger tummelten sich am Vormittag schon am und im Wasser.







Also ging ich mit den Stöcken vom Ostufer auf dem Rundweg zum Nordufer. Hier traf ich auch auf ein kurioses Schild.



Was will mir dieses Schild sagen, dachte ich mir. Aha alle Wanderer und Besucher nehmen ihren Müll wieder mit nach Hause, super. 
So ging meine Wanderung weiter am Nordufer mit schönem Ausblick auf das klarer Wasser des Sees.



Wir man sehen kann ziehen schon wieder die ersten Regenwolken auf. Nun Halle hatte ja in der letzten Nacht ziemlich viel Wasser abbekommen, bei uns in Merseburg hat dafür fast gar nicht geregnet gehabt.
Mein Weg führte durch triefnasse herunterhängende Äste weiter. Es war großer Betrieb hier auf dem Weg. Höfflich machte ich pausenlos Platz für die auf dem engen Weg herankommenden Biker. Macht man ja und kostet auch nichts, kann ich nachvollziehen wenn sie auf dem schmalen rutschigen Untergrund plötzlich wegen eines Wanderers bremsen müssen und dann im Gebüsch landen. Will man ja als Biker nicht.
Dann öffnete sich die Sicht und ich gelangte auf den asphaltierten Bereich und jetzt wusste ich was mir das Anfangs beschriebene Schild eigentlich sagen wollte, da hatte ich die vollkommen falschen Schlüsse gezogen.







Ja na klar, den Müll soll man hier entsorgen, wo die Bänke stehen und nicht in der Natur. Darauf muss man erst kommen und entspannen kann man auch noch auf den Bänken mit Blick zum Wasser, umgeben von allerlei Unrat.
Also ging es weiter am Nordufer entlang bis zum NW-Ufer.







Aber als ich hier angekommen war, fing es dann auch zu regnen an, schnell umgedreht und zurück zum 4 rädrigen, den ich dann auch noch nicht ganz durchnässt erreicht habe.
Unterwegs habe ich natürlich auch einige Verstecke besucht gehabt, bot sich ja an.
Leider waren es heute nur gute 4 km, aber ich komme wieder, aber diesmal auf einem Zweirad.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
wenn bei mir Gleichgewichtsbedingt nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich mit Harti eine Tour Südfeldsee-WSF-Saaleradweg- Mer durchführen.
Treffpunkt: gegen 09:15 Uhr westlicher Ortseingang Zscherben Teich


----------



## Bikermario (19. Juni 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn bei mir Gleichgewichtsbedingt nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich mit Harti eine Tour Südfeldsee-WSF-Saaleradweg- Mer durchführen.
> Treffpunkt: gegen 09:15 Uhr westlicher Ortseingang Zscherben Teich


wann möchtest Du fahren (welchen Tag)


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2020)

Bikermario schrieb:


> wann möchtest Du fahren (welchen Tag)


Sorry hatte ich vergessen. Morgen am Sonnabend. Zeit und Treffpunkt wie bereits gepostet.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag haben Harti und ich eine kleine Vormittagstour Richtung WSF unternommen. Start war wie immer, nach dem ausschlafen (wir sind ja jetzt in dem Alter, wo man seinen Schönheitsschlaf schon braucht), um 09:00 Uhr.
Da ja am Freitag noch Bikermario angefragt hatte wann und wo der Treffpunkt ist, haben wir vorsorglich um 09:13 Uhr in Zscherben am Teich einen Halt eingelegt und bis 09:15 Uhr, Tourguidezeit gewartet.



Als niemand kam sind wir weiter auf dem Pilgerweg Richtung Beuna, kurz vor dem Schweinemastbetrieb bogen wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden ab und gelangten so zum Bahnübergang Beuna. Auf der Naumburger und Großkaynaer Straße ging es zum Radweg am Ostufer des Großkaynaer Sees.











Den wir nach Süden bis zum Ausgang auf der Südseite folgten. Ab hier dann weiter in fast gerader Linie über Reichhardswerben und Tagewerben bis zum Märchenbrunnen in Weißenfels.



Noch schnell die Wohnmühle in Tagewerben bewundert, bevor wir abwärts in WSF einrollten.
Am der Kreuzung Heuweg muss es wohl dieser Tage einen ordentlichen Unfall gegebne haben, die Kreidespuren waren noch gut sichtbar. Am Märchenbrunnen angekommen führte uns der Weg zum Park an der Saale.das war einmal das Betriebsgelände der Getreidewirtschaft in WSF. 1551 wurde hier erstmalig eine Mühle errichtet. Beim Rückbau und Gestaltung des Parks wurden einige wenige historische Gebäudeteile gesichert und in die Parkanlage integriert. Von hier ging es weiter zur Saale und auf den Weg am nördlichen Saaleufer



weiter Richtung Badanlagen.
Der gegenüber liegende Bootsverleih war schon gut besucht, wie wir sehen konnten.







Weiter ging es zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen weiter bis Kriechau.



Das war einmal en Lokschuppen, den kannte ich noch aus einer Zeit wo hier an einem Tag der offenen Tür Loks besichtigt werden konnten, jetzt ist das leider ein Ruine.







Kleiner Blick auf die Weinberge von Burgwerben vom Radweg aus.







Hier nähern wir uns Kriechau an, wo es seit kurzen einen neuen Besenwirtschaft gegenüber der dortigen Kirche gibt.



Am Ortsausgang von Kriechau noch ein Blick auf die dortige Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale. Ich glaube hier wird nur noch Kohle aus den Tagebau bei Hohenmölsen nach Schkopau zum Kraftwerk transportiert.



Weiter ging es auf dem Radweg in Richtung Schkortleben. Dann unter der BAB 38 entlang bis nach Großkorbetha. Östlich von Großkorbetha führt der Weg weiter durch die Saaleaue bis nach Wngelsdorf.
Hier erinnerte ich mich an meinen ersten Einsatz in der Hochwassereinsatzzentrale beim Hochwasser 1994.
Hier waren die Pioniere der PzPiKp 380 der PzGrenBrig 38 mit ihren Füchsen im Einsatz gewesen.
Von Wengelsdorf dann weiter über Kröllwitz bis nach Leuna. Aber jetzt mit ordentlichen Geggenwind.



In Leuna -Rössen dann wieder runter zum Saaleradweg und auf diesem dann an der Saale entlang bis nach Merseburg zurück.







Es war eine schöne kleine Vormittagsrunde und wir erreichten unseren Startort wie geplant kurz vor 12:00 Uhr.


----------



## hallunke (21. Juni 2020)

gefällt mir, den Weg über den Großkainaer See/Reichardtswerben habe ich so noch nicht probiert. Vielleicht demnächst mal.
Ich habe übrigens dieser Tage noch mal am Versteck "Für Papa" nachgesehen (wollte es mal meiner Frau zeigen). Diesmal hing es etwas "halbgewalkt" hinter dem Blech, ragte zur Hälfte hervor + hing nur noch an einem Magnet... Inzwischen sind noch einige Einträge dazu gekommen (mansche sogar mit Stempel) + jemand hat ein kleines HFC-Bildchen rein gelegt.
viele Grüße bis morgen
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
heute ging es mit hallunke auf MTB-Tour. Das Ziel für heute war Köllme und die Alte Schachtanlage südlich Zappendorf. Um 07:55 Uhr startet ich von Merseburg zum Treffpunkt am Radwegübergang an der K2151 nördlich Hohenweiden. Entspannt traf ich dort um 08:25 Uhr ein. Bis zum Start um 08:30 Uhr waren ja noch ein paar Minuten, dann sah ich aber hallunke schon aus Richtung Röpzig angedüst kommen.








_(Abstand war genau1,51 m und nun ja ich habe ja Blutgruppe 0)_
Kurze Begrüßung und dann ging es jetzt unter der Führung von hallunke weiter auf einen Wirtschaftsweg am NO-Ufer des Mühlgrabens weiter. Diesen Weg kannte ich noch nicht, war sehr interessant und schön wurzelig. 



Der Weg führte uns bis Benkendorf, dort wurde der Mühlgraben überquert und es ging dann am Westufer weiter bis Holleben. Auf Nebenstraßen bis ca. Ortsmitte dann wurde die Eisenbahnlinie überquert. Auf der Mühlenstraße dann weiter nach Westen bis zum Abzweig Richtung Weinbergstraße im Norden. Hier ein kleiner Abstecher durch das dortige Wäldchen nördlich der Weinbergstraße bis zur Höhe nördlicher Rand der dortigen Kleingartenanlage.
Heute hatten wir eine gute Fernsicht auf Halle mit Wasserturm und Marktkirche.



Es ging weiter nach Norden bis Zscherben,wo wir dann im Ort der der Alten Bennstedter Straße folgten.
An deren Ende wir dann die B80 unterquerten und durch Bennstedt rollten. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang verließen wir die Straße und folgten den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach NW.







Dieser Weg brachte uns erst mal ein paar Höhenmeter, dafür ging es dannaber von der Höhe ordentlich wieder runter bis zur Kirche in Köllme, hier wurde ein kurzer Fotohalt eingelegt.



Ab Köllme folgten wir der Alten Schachtstraße weiter gen NW bis zu den Schachtanlagen südlich Zappendorf. Hier war der Wendepunkt unserer heutigen kleinen Vormittagstour.



Dieser alte Hund wurde betrachtet, dabei die Aussicht genossen, dann ging es weiter nach Süden einen Berg hoch, oder war es eher ein Hügel, egal es ging durch hohes Gras hochwärts, wo wir uns den Panoramaausblick gönnten..



_(Blick auf Zappendorf)_
Auf anraten von hallunke drehten wir hier wieder um,
die Weiterfahrt ins Tal der Salza wäre doch etwas zu gefährlich gewesen, wie ich später, als er mir die Abfahrt von unten zeigte nur bestätigen konnte.
Köllme verließen wir auf den Plattenweg der auf die Höhe vom Schlauchenberg führte. Mit sehr schönen Blick in Richtung Kerner und Bindersee.



_(Blick von der Höhe in Richtung Köllme)_



Ja der Anstieg hatte es schon in sich.
Wir überquerten dann die L156 und die B80 nach Süden hin.
Es ging dann durch Köchstedt, wo wir am südlichen Rand auf einen Wirtschaftsweg trafen der uns dann bis nach Eisdorf brachte. Wir überquerten die Hallesche Straße und folgten der Nach der Hohle weiter hügelaufwärts mit seinem schönen Pflaster.



Am Ende trafen wir auf die L164 und folgten dieser bis zum Abzweig Richtung Holleben. Die BAB143 wurde überquert, wo wir nach ca. 500 Metern auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden abbogen und durch hohes Gras am Ende auf die K2150 stießen. Hier dann nach Osten hügelabwärts bis wir auf Höhe der Straße An den Pappeln auf einen sehr zugewachsenen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden Richtung Dehlitz a.B.  weiter fuhren.







_(kleiner Blick auf das Kohlekraftwerk Schkopau)_







Von der Höhe noch ein Blick auf HANEU, dann ein Schluck aus der Wasserflasche und schon ging es weiter auf der ehemaligen Eisenbahntrasse Richtung BAB 38.



Die BAB 38 überquerten wir südlich von Dehlitz a.B. und folgten dann einen Wirtschaftsweg parallel zur BAB38 nach Osten. Am Ende folgten wir dann der Trasse neben der ICE-Strecke bis Dörstewitz, wo die Tour beendet wurde.
Mit den Vulkaniergruß verabschiedeten wir uns dann, bei mir klappt der Gruß noch nicht, ich muss noch etwas üben.



Nach 56 km und ca. 413 HM bei Sonne und  moderaten Temperaturen traf ich dann wieder in Merseburg ein.
Danke hallunke das mich begleitet hast  , ich habe wieder einige neue Wege kennengelernt.Mir hat es Spaß gemacht, dir noch eine schöne sonnige Woche.


----------



## hallunke (22. Juni 2020)

ganz klare Sache,
die Runde hat mir auch gefallen; es hat ja auch alles gepasst + auch das Wetter war bestens aufgelegt.





dies ist der Würdebach in Köllme





hier hatte ich "Freizeit", während Udo Verstecke suchen musste





und hier ist noch ein Blick auf die Teutschenthaler Pyramidenlandschaft...

Ab Dörstewitz habe ich noch einen kleinen Bogen um die beiden Seen bei Rattmannsdorf + Hohenweiden gemacht, bevor es durch die Aue wieder nach Halle zurück ging.
Meine Tour bei komoot als Vergleich
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag, vor der großen Hitze, habe ich mit Harti einen kleinen 40 km Ausflug zum Hufeisensee unternommen.
Wir haben und an der B91 entlang bis zum neuen Globusmarkt und dann über der Dieselstraße an den schönsten See von Halle herangepirscht.  



Nun ja es ist zwar der schönste See, aber mit den verdrecktesten Stränden, sieht aus wie in der dritten Welt. Das einzige was fehlt sind die Platikflaschen die um Ufer herumdümpeln. Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen inmitten von Abfällen tierischer Herkunft und diversen Plastik und Glasscherben hier am Strand zu liegen.







Aber es gibt auch Kunstprojekte am Ufer zu sehen, wie das nachfolgende Sillleben Einkaufswagen mit Müll um Strand.







Ist es nicht schön anzuschauen.
Aber so sieht es leider am ganzen Rundweg um den See aus.
Den See verließen wir zwei dann am südlichen Ufer und dann weiter über Döllnitz und dem Wallendorfer See bis Merseburg zurück.
Am Wallendorfer Strand bei Burgliebenau dafür alles super sauber, kein Müll weit und breit zu sehen.
Also Hallenser wenn ihr euren Körper nicht durch Glasscherben aufschlitzen wollt, dann kommt lieber in den Saalekreis zum Sonnenbaden und schwimmen.
Allen Lesern ein schönes Wochenende und eine schöne neue Woche.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommen sollte, geht es am Montag, mit Hallunke, zur längsten Hängebrücke Thüringens.


----------



## Bikermario (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo Udo wo  ist die längsten Hängebrücke Thüringens?


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juni 2020)

Die befindet sich südlich von Reinsdorf, am Nordrand der Hohen Schrecke und ist ca. 180 m lang.








						Hohe Schrecke - Tourismus - Hängeseilbrücke im Bärental
					

Hängeseilbrücke im Bärental




					tourismus.hoheschrecke.de


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juni 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommen sollte, geht es am Montag, mit Hallunke, zur längsten Hängebrücke Thüringens.


Es ist was dazwischen gekommen, gebrochene Speiche am Hinterrad, wie ich gerade bei der Vorbereitung des Rades festgestellt habe. 
Werde dann morgen gleich den Mechaniker meines Vertrauens aufsuchen.
Dann nächsten Montag neuer Start.
Mit den Vulkanier Gruß ? in die neue Woche.


----------



## _torsten_ (29. Juni 2020)

Erst einmal vorweg: Ich war auch schon dort und finde das Bauwerk ansicht ist ganz hüsch. 

Ich frage mich aber, warum man so eine Brücke baut. O. k., weil man´s kann. Es braucht sie aber keiner. Brücken führen Verkehrswege oder Versorgungsleitungen über natürliche Hinternissen oder andere Verkehrswege hinweg. Aber es gibt dort weder Verkehrswege noch Versorgungsleitungen. Zumindest habe ich keine gesehen.

Auf der Westseite führt mittlerweile ein (offizieller) Weg zur Brücke und zu einigen Bänken. Dort angekommen, kann man die Brücke überqueren, drauf stehen bleiben, nach unten oder oben gucken und wieder zurück kommen. Auf der östlichen Seite verläuft ein Trampelpfad (also kein offizieller Weg) steil den Berg hoch. Den möchte man nicht hoch (Aussage zweier Biker, die aus Wiehe kamen).

Ich finde, es fehlt ein Würstchenkiosk, ein Kaffeeausschank und ein WC mit der notwenigen Ver- und Entsorgung. Und vielleicht könnte man unter der Brücke im Bärental einen JurassicPark einrichten. So könnten neben den Parkgebühren (die zur Unterhaltung der Brücke verwendet werden) weitere Euro eingenommen werden. Und von diesen würde ich dann einen schönen versiegelten und barrierefreien Weg zur Brücke errichten. Obwohl, warum barrierefrei? Die Brücke ist mit ihren 85 cm auch nicht barrierefrei. Für den Weg müssten ein paar Bäume gefällt werden. Aber das Wald hat genug davon. 

Vielleicht sollte man über die Zufahrtsmöglichkeit für Reisebusse nachdenken ...

_duckundweg_


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo Torsten,
Danke für die Infos. Dann muss ich ja auf der Ostseite meinen eMTB Modus einschalten .


----------



## _torsten_ (29. Juni 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> Danke für die Infos. Dann muss ich ja auf der Ostseite meinen eMTB Modus einschalten .


Ich weiß nicht, ob das reicht.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2020)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das reicht.


Oh ja es reicht , habe meine Anfahrt schon angepasst.
So Speiche wurde gewechselt, Rad neu zentriert. Es kann also nächsten Montag, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt einen neuen Anlauf geben.
Auch ja, wie fährt es sich über diese Brücke, oder steigt man lieber ab? Werde wohl absteigen und schieben bei der Höhe bekomme ich sonst sicherlich Herzrasen.
Wie ich gerade gelesen habe beträgt die Breite tatsächlich nur 85 cm, das heißt somit wirklich nicht barrierefrei, da ein Rollstuhl schonmal 75 cm breit sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (29. Juni 2020)

Bist du denn...
da drüber fahren - das wackelt doch. Ich dächte, dass auf einem der Fotos im I-Netz ein Schild "nicht Radfahren" zu sehen war.
Danke Torsten für die Info - aber gucken will ich schon mal.
@Udo: wir kommen wohl aus Richtung Osten? ich schaue gleich noch mal nach.
...hm - keine Bratwurst
also bis denne
? vG Andreas


----------



## _torsten_ (29. Juni 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Auch ja, wie fährt es sich über diese Brücke, oder steigt man lieber ab? Werde wohl absteigen und schieben bei der Höhe bekomme ich sonst sicherlich Herzrasen.
> Wie ich gerade gelesen habe beträgt die Breite tatsächlich nur 85 cm, das heißt somit wirklich nicht barrierefrei, da ein Rollstuhl schonmal 75 cm breit sein kann.


@Udo, entsprechend der H BVA (1) benötigen Personen mit Stock 0,85 m, Personen mit Armstützen 1,00 m,
Personen mit Langstock 1,20 m und Personen im Rollstuhl 0,90 m. Die ERA (2) erwartet für Radfahrer 1,00 m Breite zzgl. 2mal 0,25 m Sicherheitsraum, also 1,50 m zwischen den Handläufen/Geländern der Brücke. 
Also ... nicht drüber fahren.  Schieben geht. Darf euch niemand entgegen kommen.

(1) H BVA - Hinweise für barrierefreie Verkehrsanlagen
(2) ERA - Empfehlungen für Radverkehrsanlagen




hallunke schrieb:


> ... Schild "nicht Radfahren" ...


@Andreas, das steht tatsächlich an den Brückenwiderlagern. Außerdem Corona-Regeln.
Und ja, die Hängeseilbrücke schwankt. 

Unsere Tour zur Brücke. Der Gelbe Punkt auf der anderen Seite (letztes Bild) ist der @ohmtroll .


----------



## hallunke (29. Juni 2020)

also Mundschutz einpacken... hoffentlich vergesse ich´s nicht.
und ja, wenn er auch versucht, sich zu verstecken - ich hätte ihn wohl an der Brille erkannt. Schöne Tour ? ? ? (muss mal sehen, ob Udo auch an so einem Bratwurststand vorbei kommt - mit den Zwergen wird´s wohl nix, er will wohl von Osten anrollen)
Ihr habt ja gestern noch mal die 2.August-Runde getestet, wie zu sehen war.
viele Grüße
Andreas

so, habe Udos Streckenplanung mal angesehen. wir kommen anscheinend doch von Westen (wenn er es nicht verändert hat). Und zwar erst mal aus Richtung Kleinroda, dann etwa ab Saukopf ziemlich ähnlich, wie Ihr gefahren seid. Bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> ...
> so, habe Udos Streckenplanung mal angesehen. wir kommen anscheinend doch von Westen (wenn er es nicht verändert hat). Und zwar erst mal aus Richtung Kleinroda, dann etwa ab Saukopf ziemlich ähnlich, wie Ihr gefahren seid. Bin ja mal gespannt


So ist es von Westen wird sich angenähert .


----------



## _torsten_ (29. Juni 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja gestern noch mal die 2.August-Runde getestet, wie zu sehen war.


Nun ja, testen würde ich das nicht nennen. Dafür ist der 2. August noch sehr weit weg. Bis dahin kann der Steigerwald entweder austrocknen oder zum Dschungel werden.  

Als Ergebnis haben wir aber festgestellt, dass wir vermutlich die geplanten 55 km und 805 hm nicht schaffen werden. Wie hat André festgestellt: Je mehr Leute mitfahren umsomehr Pausen und Unterbrechungen wird´s geben. Aber wir bekommen das hin.


----------



## ohmtroll (3. Juli 2020)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich finde, es fehlt ein Würstchenkiosk, ein Kaffeeausschank und ein WC...
> Vielleicht sollte man über die Zufahrtsmöglichkeit für Reisebusse nachdenken ...
> _duckundweg_


Joman geil genau mein Zynismus 
Das Teil ist nicht ganz so scary wie ne Sushibar in der Sahara. Aber fast.
Und wir waren da! Nur das zählt.
Wobei ich die Zwerge am Weg zur Sachsenburg interessanter fand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (3. Juli 2020)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ...so scary wie ne Sushibar in der Sahara...


Torstens Beschreibung ließ da schon was erahnen... (ähm: wie kriegen die den Fisch für die Sushis in die Wüste?)



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Und wir waren da! Nur das zählt.


haargenau ? ? ? 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wobei ich die Zwerge am Weg zur Sachsenburg interessanter fand...


+ hierzu hatte ich an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass die den Fahrfluss (neudeutsch wohl FLOW) ganz gewaltig einbremsen. Da werden wir nicht vorbeikommen, Udo hat die Route nicht ganz so weit nach Westen angelegt. Aber wenn man es weiß, vielleicht kann ich mal meine Enkelin zu einem Ausflug dahin überreden - danke für diesen Tipp

Ansonsten schaun mer mal, was das Bauwerk am Montag für einen Eindruck hinterlässt.
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Juli 2020)

hallunke schrieb:


> Aber wenn man es weiß, vielleicht kann ich mal meine Enkelin zu einem Ausflug dahin überreden - danke für diesen Tipp


Das ist mit Sicherheit eine gute Idee. Der Zwergenpfad ist ein Rundkurs von Oldisleben nach Oldisleben. Und ich finde, er ist mit viel Liebe aufgebaut und m.M.n. wird der von irgendwem "gepflegt".


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

heute ging es endlich mit Hallunke auf Tour. Die Tour vom letzten Montag wurde nachgeholt.
Wie schon geschrieben war das Ziel die längste Hängebrücke Thüringens.
Um 07:30 Uhr traf wir uns am Bahnhof Merseburg, um mit dem Zug und MN-Schutz bis Querfurt zu fahren.


 


Der Zug fuhr pünktlich um 07:43 Uhr ab und traf in Querfurt pünktlich um 08:25 Uhr ein. Hier war dann der offizielle Start unserer heutigen Tour. Im Zug sahen wir schon, dass wir heute wohl heftigen Gegenwind haben würden. Da ich ein wenig mehr Strom für die Hohe Schrecke hoch und durch benötigte, musste ich meinen Energiehaushalt ein wenig anpassen. Also am Anfang mehr ohne Akkuunterstützung fahren. Vom Bahnhof ging es sogleich runter zur Querne, wo wir den Himmelsscheibenradweg folgten. Es ging an der Burgmauer und den Teich, sowie am Braunsbrunnen entlang.



Vorbei an der Staumauer vom Quernerückhaltebecken bis zur L172. Hier folgten wir , jetzt bei heftigen Gegenwind, den Radweg neben der Straße.
Seit vergangenen Freitag ist die Brücke bei Lodersleben fertiggestellt, so konnten wir heute ohne einen Umweg zu fahren schnell in den Ziegelrodaer Forst gelangen. Auch durch den Forst folgten wir den Himmelscheibenradweg bis zum Indianercamp. Der Radweg bog hier 90° nach Süden ab, wir folgten aber der Forstautobahn gen Westen weiter bis km 14, wo wir die große Forstautobahn verließen und jetzt zügig bergab nach Westen rollten. An der westlichen Waldkante des Forstes genossen wir erst einmal den heutigen wunderschönen Panoramablich auf die Hohe Schrecke.



Ab hier rollten wir auf der dortigen Straße weiter bergab bis nach Rossleben zur Unstrut. 



Auf dem Unstrutradweg ging es dann weiter gen Westen bis nach Bottendorf. Auf der Pflasterstraße durch das Unstrutried ging es dann nach SW bis Donndorf. Hier ging es dann schonmal ein wenig hoch bis zum ehemaligen Kloster. Oben kurzer Halt und einen Blick Richtung Kyffhäuser gemacht, das Denkmal war heute gut auszumachen. 



Weiter ging es nach SW bis und durch Kleinroda. Am südlichen Ortsausgang folgten wir dann der dortigen Forstautobahn, jetzt aber stetig berghoch. 



Als wir dann die letzten beiden Teiche linker Hand, jetzt ohne viel Wasser, erreichten ließ ich meinen Blick nach rechts schweifen. Wir schauten uns an und entschieden uns für die alternative Strecke, weiter der Autobahn folgen bis zum Hohen Schrecke Höhenweg.
Aber bis zum Höhenweg war es schon heftig, aber nicht so heftig wie die geplante Strecke ab den Teichen. Oben angekommen erst einmal eine kurze Verschnaufpause.







Auf den jetzt folgenden 7 km bis zur Brücke ging es erste immer schön bergab, dann wieder berghoch und schon standen wir am Ende der 7 km oberhalb der Brücke. Also für Tourenfahrer ist die Anfahrt, wie wir sie gefahren sind, nicht zu empfehlen. Am Eingang zur Brücke saßen schon die ersten Wanderer und schauten uns an. Sie dachten wohl fahren sie oder fahren sie nicht über die Brücke.






 




Wir schoben natürlich unserer Räder gemütlich bis zur Nordseite. Auch ich traute mich dieses Hindernis zu überwinden, Blick immer starr gerade aus auf einen großen Baum auf der Gegenseite fixiert. Hallunke machte noch einige Fotos bei der Querung, ich erst als ich die gegenüber liegender Seite erreicht hatte. An der Ostseite der Hohen Schrecke folgten wir wieder einen Forstweg nach Süden bis zum Abzweig nach Norden Richtung Waldausgang westlich Nausitz. Die Abfahrt hat schon was gehabt, immer hab acht auf die Bodenerosionsrillen die schön im zickzack mitten in der Fahrspur waren.



Aber auch dies wurde gut gemeistert. Ab Nausitz ging es dann weiter auf der L1215 bis Donndorf, aber zuvor am Ortseingang besuchten wir noch den dortigen Brunnen, hier benötigte ich Hallunkes lange Arme. 


 
Dann ging es aber weiter bis zur Unstrutbrücke in Bottendorf, hier wollte ich um 12:00 Uhr Mittagspause machen und es hat geklappt punkt 12:00 Uhr waren wir am dortigen Rastplatz.


 


Nach der Stärkung weiter durch Bottendorf bis kurz vor dem östlichen Ausgang. Hier bogen wir nach NO ab und fuhren bis zur Sprengler Allee. Auf dieser dann nach SO bis zur L1217. Auf dieser dann weiter bis zum Waldrand des Ziegelrodaer Forstes und dann durch den Mühlengrund Richtung Ziegelroda weiter. 



Dies war auch noch einmal zum Abschluss eine schöne Berghochfahrt.
Ziegelroda verließen wir auf der Loderslebener Straße, die dann in einen Feldweg überging Richtung NO.



Am Waldrand dann weiter auf der dortigen Forstautobahn Mühlstraße bis nach Lodersleben. Ab Ortsausgang Lodersleben dann weiter auf den dortigen Radweg, vorbei am Weinberg, bis zur Querne und dann zügig zum Bahnhof weiter, wo wir um 13:20 Uhr eintrafen. Der Zug kam wieder pünktlich um 13:25 Uhr an und wir konnten dann gemütlich bis nach Merseburg zurückfahren, wo dann der heutige verlängerte Vormittag um 13:12 Uhr beendet wurde.



Mein GPS zeigte mir 69 km und 829 HM an. Es war eine schöne Tour, das Wetter hat gepasst und ich hatte am Ende noch eine Reserve von29 km.
Was will man mehr.
Danke an Hallunke, dass er mich begleitet hat.
Bis demnächst wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## hallunke (6. Juli 2020)

tja, die Mund-Nasenschutz-Tourer...
es war ein klasse Ausflug + eine sehenswerte Gegend. Fürs MTB sogar ganz gut geeignet, es war absolut nicht überlaufen (naja Wochentag)
Das mit der Brücke hatten wir ja schon diskutiert + möglicherweise kommt da noch einiges in dem Sinne, wie es Torsten angedeutet hat. Jedenfalls stand ein Bauschild mit diversen Vorhaben an etwas unwegsamer Stelle im Wald (hab´s dummerweise nicht fotografiert). Ein Jurassic-Park wird´s nicht, eher ein Natur-Erlebnisbereich... was immer man sich drunter vorstellen soll. Jedenfalls baut dort das Land Thüringen für uns alle (laut Schild).
Wenn das dann soweit ist, werden gewiss auch einige Wege geteert sein + die angesprochenen Busparkplätze sind sicher auch nicht mehr fern. Ob es allerdings mit einer Sushi-Bude wird...?!? Bratwurst wäre mir ja lieber.
Aber ernsthaft, ja der Tag hatte reichlich Gegenwind und auch Höhenmeter - hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Am Ende, die letzten 10...15 km zog das Tempo noch mal richtig an - obwohl man fast nix machen brauchte. Es ging leicht bergab gen Querfurt, der Starkwind kam dann doch mal von hinten + Udo hatte den Zugfahrplan im Kopf und uns so punktgenau zur Abfahrtszeit zum Zug gelotst. Das ist doch klasse Tourguiding - soll erst mal einer nachmachen.
paar Eindrücke von mir noch:






























und überhaupt kann man meine drei Touren (ich musste ja noch zum Merseburger Bahnhof + zurück) hier sehen:
von Halle nach Merseburg
zur Brücke in der Hohen Schrecke
und zurück nach Halle

viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juli 2020)

Und ja,
wer mehr über die Hohe Schrecke erfahren will sollte heute um 21:00 Uhr MDR-Fernsehen schauen.
_*"Mächtige silber-graue Stämme tragen das Kronendach des Waldes – sie sind die Säulen des "Buchendoms".mit Video 21:00 Uhr*_
*Der Osten - Entdecke wo du lebst*
_*Unsere Wälder - Die Hohe Schrecke Film von Peter Simank "*_


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
gestern Abend habe ich mich mit Harti spontan zu einer Sonnabendvormittagstour verabredet. Das Ziel war der Schlosspark Lützschena.
Heute, um 08:30 Uhr holte ich ihn zu unserer Tour ab. Ich hatte eine enge Weg-Zeit-Berechnung gemacht gehabt,12:15 Uhr wollte ich wieder zurück sein und dabei noch 3 Geocaches aufsuchen. Es war eine sportliche Herausforderung. Und ja ein Rundkurs sollte es auch noch sein.



Hier habe ich immer Pech um über die B91 zu kommen, immer wenn ich komme ist die Ampel Rot.
So ging es gleich runter zur Saale und über die Neumarktbrücke und den jetzt teilweise freigegebenen Radweg über den Saalekanal Richtung Meuschau.
Auf dem straßenbegleitenden Radweg ging es weiter bis Wallendorf, hier stießen wir auf den Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg und folgten diesen zum Südufer des Raßnitzer Sees.







Am Ufer angekommen folgten wir den ökumenischen Pilgerweg Richtung Leipzig.














Harti wurde es ein wenig warm.



Wir passierten den neugestalteten Dorfteich von Zweimen. Weiter ging es durch den Wald bis Horburg-Maßlau und auf der dortigen Straße K2172 passierten wir die BAB9 und rollten in Kleinliebenau ein.
Bis jetzt war noch kein einziger Pilger zu sehen.
Nach Kleinliebenau war unser nächstes Zwischenziel die Domholzschänke.
Die wir nach 75 Minuten Fahrzeit erreichten.



Aber hier war noch alles verschlossen. Ab hier auf einen kleinen Wurzelpfad durch den Wald und dann standen wir vor der Brücke über die Neue Luppe. Hier mussten wir auf die Nordseite übersetzten und dann auf dem Damm weiter Richtung Leipzig weiter fahren.







Nun ja Harti steht ein wenig in der falschen Fahrtrichtung.
Auf dem Damm ging es jetzt zügig bis zum Einstieg am östlichen Ende des Schlossparks.



Ja auch sowas konnte man am Rande beobachten.
Ab dem östlichen Ende des Parkes ging es dann Kreuz und quer durch den Park. Es wurde auch gesucht und gefunden.
Der Wasserstand in den Gräben und Teichen im Park ist drastisch gesunken, so hatte ich es nicht in Erinnerung gehabt.



Im Hintergrund der Tempel der Diana.



Hier steht Kronos und denkt wohl nach.
Laut Wikipedia " Kronos ist in der griechischen Mythologie der jüngste Sohn der Gaia und des Uranos, Anführer der Titanen und Vater von Zeus. In der römischen Mythologie entspricht ihm Saturn(us).



Das hier ist der Rosenteich, wohl mit Schwanenhaus.
Und schon hatten wir den Eingang zum Schlosspark erreicht. Jetzt ging es zurück zum Damm und auf diesen zurück bis zur Brücke über die Neue Luppe bei der Domholzschänke.
Auf der Grundorfer Linie ab der Brücke dann weiter nach NW in den Auenwald bis zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster südlich Wehlitz. Jetzt folgten wir den Elsterradweg bis zum Abzweig Raßnitzer See.







Wir folgten den Uferweg am südlichen und westlichen Ufer und stießen dann nach wenigen Kilometern wieder auf den Pilgerweg Richtung Merseburg. Vor uns erblickten wir dann die ersten Pilger.







Vorbei an den Stoppelfeldern mit ihren Strohballen erreichten wir dann wieder Merseburg.
Pünktlich, wie voraus berechnet erreichten wir wieder unseren Startpunkt um 12:13 Uhr.
Das Wetter hat gepasst, es gab keine Pannen und eine Verstecke wurden auch gefunden.
Am Ende waren es 60 km und ordentlich 74 HM.
Mein Gesäß hat sich wieder ordentlich bemerkbar gemacht. Fazit ich muss wieder öfter auf dem Sattel sitzen.?
Hier noch die Strecke der heutigen Tour:


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juli 2020)

Hinter dem Schloß Dölkau konnte man früher immer links einen netten Waldweg nach Masslau, neulich war da aber gesperrt . Und ich fahr am Wallendorfer immer nördlich rum über Alte Ziegelei, da ist noch ein Minihügel mit Sitzbank drauf am See.
Viel Asphalt und Schotter, aber teils recht schöne Gegend.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hinter dem Schloß Dölkau konnte man früher immer links einen netten Waldweg nach Masslau, neulich war da aber gesperrt . Und ich fahr am Wallendorfer immer nördlich rum über Alte Ziegelei, da ist noch ein Minihügel mit Sitzbank drauf am See.
> Viel Asphalt und Schotter, aber teils recht schöne Gegend.


Ja, ist gesperrt wegen der kleinen Metallbrücke. Man kann aber durchaus rüber. Am Wallendorfer See ist jetzt ein Radweg direkt am Süd, Ost-und Nordufer ausgeschildert. Und der Berg ist der Hirschberg mit Sitzgruppe, Gipfelkreuz und super Blick über den See.


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2020)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag ging es mit meinem Mitfahrer Harti (82) gen Kulkwitzer See.
Start war schon etwas früh am Morgen, gegen 08:30 Uhr holte ich Harti ab und dann ging es auch sogleich los.
Ich hatte extra auf seine schmalen Reifen Rücksicht genommen und den Asphaltanteil auf 90% erhöht.
Durch Merseburg ging es ersteinmal auf dem Saaleradweg bis zur Neumarktbrücke und dann weiter auf dem Radweg an der B181 bis zum Abzweig auf die L183.




Hier ist in der Woche wenig Verkehr.



Auf jeden Fall war es noch ganz schön frisch am Morgen gewesen. Am Ortseingang von Kreypau bog ich nach Osten ab Richtung Wüsteneutzsch. 



Am Ende der Straße stießen wir auf die L184 und folgten dieser nach SO über Schladebach, Kötzschau bis Kleinlehna, hier schon Leipzig. Am östlichen Ortsausgang bog ich nach Süden auf die K7963 ab und folgte dieser bis hinter der Kompostierungsanlage. Ab hier gab es dann kein Asphalt, sondern einen gut fahrbaren Feldweg, der uns bis zur B87 führte.











Auf diesen Weg ging es vor bis zur B87.
Die B87 wurde überquert. Weiter ging es dann auf der S76 über Döhlen bis Thronitz. Ab hier bog ich dann auf den Thronitzer Weg ab, der uns bis zur K7960 in Seebenisch brachte. 



In Seebenisch ging es dann  auf den Radweg Lützen -Kulkwitzsee weiter. Unterwegs wurden dabei noch ein paar Verstecke aufgesucht, die bis auf einen alle gefunden und signiert wurden.







Am Ende des Radweges bog ich dann zum Kulkwitssee ab.



Auf dem Uferrundweg ging es dann zurück zum Westufer. 



Blick vom Südufer über den See, hier am Strand trainieren immer die Taucher der Polizei.
Am Westufer suchte ich noch das Stille Örtchen auf um zu überprüfen, ob das Papier noch reicht.


 


Es reicht noch eine ganze Weile.
Jetzt auf den gut ausgebauten Radweg durch den Wald bis nach Makranstädt zurück.



Ja dieser Anstieg ist heftiger als er aussieht, aber mit den letzten Pedalumdrehungen war dann auch Harti oben angelangt.
Ab Makranstädt dann auf dem dortigen Radweg, parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie bis nach Kleinlehna und ab Kleinlehna Strecke zurück wie zur Hinfahrt.



Allerdings bog ich in Kreypau zur Saale ab, wo wir bei Leuna auf der Eisenbahnbrücke die Saale überquerten. 



Am Westufer ging es dann auf den Saaleradweg zurück zum Startpunkt. Am Ende waren es ca. 58 km, bei guten Bikerwetter geworden.


----------



## Udo1 (16. August 2020)

Hallo,
de letzten Tage waren mir doch ein wenig zu warm für eine Radtour, aber heute am Vormittag sah es gut aus. So entschlossen wir uns, Harti und ich, für eine kleine Vormittagstour um den Geiseltalsee.
Es ist ja schon eine lange zeit vergangen, wo wir das letzte Mal den See umrundet hatten. Wir waren gespannt auf die neuen Eindrücke am und neben dem Ufer. 
Um 08:30 Uhr dann gemeinsamer Start, bei angenehmer kühler Temperatur.



Von Merseburg West ging es dann zum westlichen Ortsrand von Zscherben. Hier trafen wir auf den Pilgerweg und folgten diesen bis Ortseingang Frankleben. Pilger waren zu dieser frühen Zeit noch nicht unterwegs gewesen. Am nördlichen Ortsrand von Frankleben ging es weiter Richtung Franklebener Strand.
Hier gibt es noch eine Besonderheit zu sehen. Das ehemalige Straßenbahndepot in Frankleben.



_(Die Straßenbahnlinie Merseburg-Mücheln wurde am 05.02.1918 in Betrieb genommen und führte durch den jetzigen See, parallel zum Verlauf der Geisel. Ungefähr an der Uferlinie westlich der Marina Braunsbedra verlief die Trasse bis Mücheln weiter.)_
Bis zum Strand war es jetzt nicht mehr weit, die ersten Badegäste waren schon im Wasser, der Strand füllte sich langsam mit Besuchern. Platz war noch genug, so dass es mit den Abständen keine Probleme gab.



Wir folgten jetzt den instandgesetzten Rundweg, um den See, in Uhrzeigerrichtung.



Hier überqueren wir das Bett der Geisel, die ja mehrmals infolge des Tagebaues verlegt wurde.
Weiter ging es in Richtung Marina Braunsbedra. Der Radverkehr nahm ständig zu mit freundlichen und sagen wir mal eher einigen mürrischen Radlern, die wohl auf ihren RR einen neuen Rundenrekord aufstellen wollten. Einige der mürrischen RR-Fahrer erwiderten unseren Gruß nicht, geht ja auch nicht, die konnten uns gar nicht erkennen, den der Blick war wohl immer auf das Vorderrad gerichtet.
Aber was wir bemerkten, der Anteil der e-Bike fahrenden Rentner hat enorm zugenommen.



Wir trafen am Aussichtsturm oberhalb der Marina an und hatten einen herrlichen Blick über den Hafen und den See.



Die Plattform auf der Seebrücke war schon gut besucht.
Hinter uns befindet sich die  katholische Kirche St. Heinrich in Braunsbedra. Am rechten oberen Fenster ist eine Webcam installiert.



Hier die WebCam
Jetzt ging es runter zum Hafenbereich, vorbei an der Beach Bar bis zum westlichen Bereich des Hafens, wo wir den Hafenbereich wieder verließen und auf dem Rundweg weiter nach Mücheln fuhren.







Nach einigen Minuten mit erhöhten Tempo auf dem Uferrundweg, der See wird wohl in wenigen Jahren vom Rundweg kaum noch einsehbar sein, erreichten wir den Hafen Mücheln.







Die Ferienhäuser am Rundweg oberhalb der Marina und direkt am Ufer werden immer mehr. Sie waren auch gut belegt, wie wir an Hand der frühstückenden Gäste beobachten konnten.
An einer freien Bank am oberen Weg machten wir einen kurzen Halt, zum führen eines Videotelefonats. Die Gattin möchte ja auch sehen, was wir hier so sehen.
Dann ging es weiter zum Strandbad Stöbnitz mit angeschlossenen Campingplatz.



Nun voll war der Strand noch nicht, aber die ersten Badegäste kamen uns schon in Scharen entgegen, als wir den Berg hoch zum Parkplatz fuhren.
Der Ersatzparkplatz auf der Wiese füllte sich auch schon langsam, nun bei diesem Wetter ist das ja auch kein Wunder.
Jetzt ging es weiter Richtung Weinberg, vorbei an neu angepflanzten Bäumen die mit den Wassertaschen mit Wasser versorgt werden, die Stämme hat man, wegen der Sonne, mit einem Baumweißanstrich versehen.



Auf dem Abschnitt Stöbnitz-Weinberg sind die Bäume und Büsche schon sehr hoch gewachsen, dass man den See kaum noch sehen kann.
Jetzt ging es steil nach oben zum Weinberg. Die Trasse wurde verbreitert und Richtungspfeile und Fahrspuren wurden auf der der Straßenoberfläche angebracht.







Oben angekommen eine kleine Pause und mit einem b-Bike Fahrer ein kleines Gespräch geführt. Und auch die Harzgäste betrachtet, die unten grasten und widerkäuten. Ich zählte 23 Exemplare des Harzer Höhenviehs.







Die ersten Weintrinker hatten es sich schon auf den Bänken bequem gemacht.
Ab jetzt kam dann der angenehme Teil, nach dem Aufstieg muss es ja auch wieder einen lange Abfahrt geben.
Mit rasanter Geschwindigkeit, zumindest für unser Alter fanden wir es rasant, ging es wieder abwärts.
Den Blick immer stur geradeaus gerichtet und ja nicht auf die Landschaft rechts und links, so erreichten wir dann den Einstieg in den Goetheradweg und folgten diesen bis zur Heerstraße.







Der Schweiß auf der Stirn wurde vom Fahrtwind weggewischt. Wir erreichten die Heerstraße und fuhren auf dieser zurück zum Startpunkt.



Zufrieden errichten wir den Startpunkt vor der einsetzenden Hitze. Es waren 43 km bei schönem Bikerwetter mit interessanten Eindrücken auf der Runde.
Allen Lesern eine schöne neue Woche, wo auch immer ihr sein werdet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. August 2020)

Hallo,
heute war ich nach sehr langer Zeit wieder einmal mit Reinhard1 auf Tour.
Die Anfahrt erfolgte mit der Bahn und MNB.?



Getroffen haben wir uns am Bahnsteig in Leißling, umringt von einer Meute rüstiger Wanderer, die ebenfalls den Bahnsteig als Startpunkt auserkoren hatten.  



_(Das waren nicht alle)_
Nachdem sie den Bahnsteig verlassen hatten, begannen wir unsere Tour. Es ging zuerst auf den Saaleradweg Richtung Schönburg. 



Kurz hinter der Oeblitzschleuse sahen wir am gegenüberliegenden Ufer wohl die steilste Straße Europas mit einer Steigung von 40%.
Wir folgten den Radweg weiter bis nach Naumburg. Hier bog ich auf die Moritzwiesen ab und folgte der Straße, sehr unbelebt, bis kurz vor der kleinen Saale bei Almrich. Jetzt ging es weiter auf den dortigen Wanderweg, der parallel zur Kleinen Saale nach Schulphorta verläuft.



Ein kleiner durch den Park von Schulphorta und dann am Eingang wieder raus und gleich 90° nach Osten den Berg hoch, gute 15% werden es wohl gewesen sein. Die Blicke der Wanderer im Nacken zogen wir durch und fuhren oben angekommen parallel zur B87 nach Westen weiter.



Es ging immer am Waldrand entlang SW und in einem Bogen dann zum Campingplatz an der Saale von Bad Kösen. Hier ging es erst einmal wieder hoch. Auf der Höhe des Saaleradwanderweges wurden wir von einem zügig fahrenden auch etwas älteren Ehepaars mit Gepäcktaschen überholt. Aber ich dachte bei mir bis zur Rudelsburg holen wir die beiden garantiert wieder ein.
Hier an dieser Steigung mussten wir ein wenig warten, eine Bikerin kam ganz Vorsichtig runter gefahren, da machten wir doch lieber Platz.



Als wir dann oben um die Kurve fuhren hatten wir unser Bikerehepaar wieder eingeholt. Sie lag unter dem Rad begraben, ihr Mann war auf dem Weg zum helfen. Als wir eintrafen brauchten wir unser erste Hilfe Set nicht zu aktivieren.
Es war glücklicher weise nichts weiter passiert, sicherlich werden ein paar blaue Flecke entstanden sein, aber Glück im Unglück gehabt. Dieser Abschnitt ist sehr felsig, da kann man schon mal mit der Pedale hängen bleiben. Wir dann weiter bis zur ersten Aussichtsplattform und erst einmal die Aussicht genossen.







Noch ein kleines Selfie von uns beiden und weiter ging es zum Denkmal vom Jungen Bismarck.



jetzt machte sich mein HG bemerkbar und signalisierte mir, ich brauche eine neue Batterie. Schnell nachgeschaut in der Tasche, na wo sind sie denn? Ohje keine Batterie dabei. Reinhard informiert, dass sich mein HG in einigen Minuten abschaltet und wir dann nicht mehr miteinander kommunizieren können, weil ich dann zu 100% taub bin. Also eine kleine Planänderung, von der Rudelsburg die Straße nach Saaleck runter und auf der Straße nach Bad Kösen, durch den Kurpark und einen den dortigen Optiker aufgesucht.











Der Optiker hatte auch HG Batterien, somit hatte sich dieses Problem erst einmal erledigt. Danach ging es weiter parallel zur Bahnstrecke bis zur Gaststätte "Fischhaus". Ab hier ging es wieder weiter auf den Saaleradweg Richtung Kleine Saale und dann weiter an der Saale bis zur Hennebrücke.







An der Hennebrücke wechselten wir auf das Nordufer der Saale und fuhren Richtung Schelsitz weiter. Hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke bog ich nach NO ab und auf einen Wirtschaftsweg gelangten wir dann wieder auf den Saaleradweg, der neu asphaltiert ist, vor Eulau. Am Deichfuß ging es dann weiter, beäugt von zwei Störchen bis zum Weinberg mit der steilsten Straße.







Die letzten ca. 50 Meter vor dem Weinberghaus haben eine 40% tige Steigung. Die Walze musste mit einem Seil von oben gesichert werden, als sie den Asphalt verdichtete.
Von hier waren es dann nur noch gute 2 km bis zur Saalebrücke in Leißling.







Nach 47 km trafen wir dann wieder am Startpunkt in Leißling ein. Es war eine schöne Tour bei super Bikewetter mit Reinhard1 gewesen. Neben drei Geocaches die gefunden wurden, hatten wir herrliche Aussichten. 
Mal sehen wo es uns bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour hinführen wird.


----------



## Udo1 (24. August 2020)

Hallo,
den heutigen Vormittag nutzten Reinhard1 und ich zu einer Tour durch den südlichen Burgenlandkreis.
Getroffen haben wir uns um 09:00 Uhr vor dem Bahnhof Weißenfels, dann ging es über die Pfennigbrücke und den Markt bis zum Hotel Güldene Berge weiter.



_(Nun die Zufahrt zum Markt sieht nicht gerade Besucherfreundlich aus)_



_(Dafür sieht der neu hergerichtete Marktplatz schon sehr schick aus und das Wasser aus den Springbrunnen läuft auch nicht mehr in den Bereich des dortigen Gastronomiebetriebes.)_
Am Ufer des Greißlaubaches ging es weiter gen Süden, vorbei am Schwimmbad durch den Park in Langendorf zur Salzstraße.



Am Beginn der Salzstraße ging es erst einmal hoch auf schönem Kopfsteinpflaster.



Oben angekommen begrüßte uns der kühle starke SW-Wind, genau von vorn, aber mit Strömlingen war das kein Problem. 
Wir folgten der Salzstraße nach Süden bis zum Ende, vorbei an den Enerconwindpark und an den Baustellen von Enercon für die neuen 4 genehmigten Windräder der neuesten Generation.



Hier werden 3 Windkraftanlagen E-138 EP3 (jeweils mit 160 m Nabenhöhe, 138 m Rotordurchmesser, 229 m Gesamthöhe und 3,5 MW Nennleistung errichtet, sowie eine Windkraftanlage  vom Typ ENERCON E-126 EP3 mit 135 m Nabenhöhe, 127 m Rotordurchmesser, 198,5 Gesamthöhe und 4 MW Nennleistung.
Wir folgten jetzt den Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Süden



über Pretzsch bis hinter dem Kauflandlager. Ab hier bogen wir nach Osten auf die Osterfelder Straße ab und folgten diese bis zur Teuchener Straße die uns bis zur L190 brachte. 
Auf dieser L190 weiter bis zum Ortseingang Schelkau. Ab hier nach Süden weiter, schnell ein Versteck aufgesucht und dann zum nächsten in der Nähe. In Schelkau habe ich den Abzweig zum zweiten Versteck verpasst, bzw. nicht gesehen, so machten wir eine kleine Kampfkurve, vorbei am Wasserschloss Bonau zum Radweg nach Schelkau. 



Auf dem radweg zwischen Bonau und Schelkau, ungefähr in der Mitte, eine kleine Pause an der schönen Aussicht.







Weiter ging es wieder bis Schelkau, den Ort verließen wir dann auf der Hohle nach Süden, ein Wirtschaftsweg. Wieder ein Weg, den wir noch nicht kannten.



Nachwenigen 100 Metern bogen wir nach Osten ab und fuhren auf dem Höhenweg nördlich Oberschwöditz bis nach Trebnitz weiter.



_(Der Höhenweg, rechts im Tal Oberschwöditz )_
Ab Trebnist einige 100 Meter nach SO auf der L197 bis zum Abzweig Dreieck. Ab hier ging es dann auf einen Wanderweg/ Radweg nach Süden weiter.
Dann weiter am Ostufer der Schädelmulde bis zum Einstieg, der zur Süduferspitze führt.



Dort machte der Weg einen Spitzkehre und auf den unteren Uferweg ging es wieder retour. Zwischendurch ein kleiner heftiger Sandabschnitt, wo auch unsere 75 Nm nicht reichten, hier musste geschoben werden.



Am Ende des Weges ging es wieder heftig bergauf, aber im eMTB-Modus ist das ja für uns kein Problem mehr.
Wir stießen wieder auf den Recarbo-Radweg, der von Zeitz zum Mondsee beim Campingplatz Pirkau führt.
Hier machten wir noch einen kleinen Abstecher zu einer ehemaligen Montagehalle, schnell noch ein Versteck gesucht und von Reinhard1 gefunden.
Dann ging es zurück zurL197 und auf dieser weiter über Trebnitz bis Teuchern. Duchr Teuchern durch zum dortigen Bahnhof und dann weiter nach Westen über die BAB 9, mit Blick auf den Windpark zur Salzstraße zurück.



Auf der Salzstraße dann wieder retour bis nach Weißenfels zum Bahnhof, hier dann Tourende.
Am Ende hatten wir gute 55 km abgespult mit teilweise neuen bis heute unbekannten, aber interessanten Wegen.
So nun bin ich beim überlegen wohin es uns das nächste Mal verschlägt. Thüringen wäre nicht verkehrt mit Start in Bad Sulza, mal sehen wie das Wetter und unsere Terminkalender so mitspielen in den nächsten Tagen.
Hier nach mal die Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (3. September 2020)

Hallo,
an die Pilzsammler. Wer weiß wie die im Bild gezeigten Pilze heißen?
Will demnächst zum Petersberg mit dem Rad zum Pilze sammeln.  



Also den in der ersten Reihe Nummer 3 ist wohl der Schopftintling
In der zweiten Reihe Nummer 2 ist wohl der Steinpilz, aber bei den anderen habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## HorstBond (8. September 2020)

Zweite Reihe Nummer 1 sieht aus wie ein Maronenröhrling (Marone).


----------



## Udo1 (9. September 2020)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Zweite Reihe Nummer 1 sieht aus wie ein Maronenröhrling (Marone).


Danke


----------



## Udo1 (9. September 2020)

Hallo,
gerade mit Reinhard1 eine Abstimmung für die Tour Leißling-Leuchtenburg gemacht. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt ist am 16.09. um 09:00 Uhr Start am Bahnhof Leißling.
Ich fahre dann um 08:36 Uhr mit den ABELIO von Merseburg nach Leißling.
Im Anhang der geplante Streckenverlauf.


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2020)

Hallo,
gestern war ich ein wenig rund um Eisleben unterwegs gewesen. Dabei habe ich einige Wege und Pfade gefunden auf denen ich noch nicht gewandelt war. Start war in Eisleben NW Ortsrand im Bereich der Siedlung am Friedrichsberg immer in Richtung Westen. Das ist schon eine verwegene Gegend dort. Sieht aus wie 1945 Kriegsende. Auch kam ich an ein Grundstück vorbei auf dem eine diverse Anzahl von großen Kabeltrommeln verteilt waren, mit Tribüne. Wie ich dann feststellte war das die Paintballanlage von Eisleben. Links von mir ehemalige Schlackehalden, bebaut mit Solarmodulen.



Am Horizont das Gebiet der Hühneburg.
Dann tauchte ich in ein Wäldchen ein und fand eine wohl kleine Bikestrecke mit Sprüngen. Aber hier war wohl schon lange nichts mehr passiert, wie man am zuwachsen der Strecke erkennen konnte. Am Ende meines Weges kam ich an zwei Sendemasten an. Hier bog ich auf einen alten Schlackenpfad nach Süden ab.



Links und rechts vom Weg zugewachsenen Schlackeberge. Auf der Höhe der ehemaligen Wigmodeburg, wovon man übrigens nichts mehr vorfindet hat man einen sehr schönen Blick über Wimmelburg.







Jetzt wurde der Pfad immer schmaler, nach rechts ging es steil nach unten. Am Ende kam ich an der B80 raus und folgte den Radweg, vorbei an einem sehr großen Model einer Kupferhütte, dann weiter unter der im Volksmund bezeichneten Millionenbrücke bis zum Abzweig von der B80 Richtung Halde.







Hinter der dortigen Tankstelle führt ein Schotterweg am Fuße der ehemaligen Schlackehalde wieder hoch zur Friedrichsbergsiedlung. Ja war ein schöner 6 km Spaziergang mit neuen Eindrücken und vielen gefundenen Verstecken.


 
Heute Vormittag drehte ich eine Runde durch Halles Süden und entdeckte dabei eine Fahrradreparaturstation die sogar geöffnet hatte.



 

 


Es war jedenfalls ein gelungenes Wochenende gewesen. 
Und nächste Woche geht es, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, zur Leuchtenburg.


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2020)

Hallo, 
am Mittwoch geht es von Leißling zur Leuchtenburg.  Auf Grund der zu erwartenden Temperaturen gegen Mittag haben Reinhard1 und ich die Startzeit in Leißling um eine Stunde vorverlegt. Start also jetzt Leißling Bahnhof um 08:00 Uhr. 
Es sind ungefähr 65 km und so um die 800 HM


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2020)

Hallo,
unsere Tour zur Leuchtenburg haben wir ohne Pannen absolviert. Mehr findet ihr erst einmal hier. https://www.komoot.de/tour/259579688
Ausführlicher Tourbericht folgt morgen. Alter Biker braucht erst einmal ein wenig Entspannung nach 982 HM. 
Aber die Strecke hänge ich schon mal ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2020)

Hallo,
hier ein kleiner Tourbericht von unserer gestrigen Tour Leißling-Leuchtenburg.
*Teil 1*
Am Dienstag wurde noch einmal der Wetterbericht für Mittwoch angeschaut, der sah recht gut aus. Ab Mittag über 30°C. Aus diesem Grund entschlossen wir uns die Startzeit in Leißling von 09:00 Uhr auf 08:00 Uhr vorzuverlegen.
Der Zug fuhr in Merseburg pünktlich um 07:36 Uhr ab, Hallunke war schon im Zug.



Wir kamen beide pünktlich kurz vor 08:00 Uhr in Leißling an, wo uns schon Reinhard 1 erwartete.



So starteten wir dann ab Leißling Bahnhof und befuhren die KAP-Straße zwischen Leißling und Schönburg. Das morgendliche Wetter war angenehm, noch unter 20°C und die Sonne bescherte uns eine ausgezeichnete Fernsicht Richtung Saale und Schloss Goseck.







Ab Schönburg nahm ich die Straße bis zur Neuen Welt, wollte den Felssturz betrachten, aber es ist nichts mehr zusehen. Die Straße bis Schönburg ist aber weiterhin gesperrt. Ab der Neuen Welt folgten wir den Mühlenwanderweg durch das Wethautal bis Wethau, vorbei am steinernen Engel und saftigen Wiesen.



Gut, dass man an der B87 eine Ampel für die Fußgänger aufgestellt hat, sonst wären wir wohl kaum, bei dem Verkehr über die Straße gekommen. Auf der anderen Seite dann weiter durch das Wethautal, wo wir misstrauisch von den dortigen Müttern mit ihrem Nachwuchs auf der Koppel beobachtet wurden.



So gelangten wir nach 16,2 km am Ortsausgang von Beuditz an und folgten ab dort der Gerstewitzer Straße nach Süden bis zum km 17,1,



hier bogen wir auf die Straße nach Köckenitzsch ab, die sachte aber stetig berghoch führte.



Wir blieben auf der Hauptstraße und bogen im Ort wieder nach Süden, jetzt etwas heftiger im Anstieg ab. Bei km 18,6 verließen wir die Straße und begaben uns auf einen Wirtschaftsweg mit Betonbahnen, hier aber erst einmal eine erste kleine Verschnaufpause, die von Reinhard1 schnell zum Anzugswechsel genutzt wurde.



















Wir folgten den gut fahrbaren Weg durch Hopfenfelder nach SW bis zur Ortschaft Aue. Am Ortseingang begrüßte uns am Giebel des sehr modernen landwirtschaftlichen Betriebes in großen Lettern eine alte Inschrift „LPG“.



Auf einen jetzt naturbelassenen Wirtschaftsweg ging es weiter nach SW bis in die Ortschaft „Graitschen auf der Höhe“. Ab hier folgten wir der Straße Graitschen auf der Höhe weiter nach SW und Süden bis zur Ortschaft Thierschneck. Kurz hinter der Ortschaft verließen wir die Straße und fuhren auf einen asphaltierten Weg nach Süden durch einen Windpark weiter.







_(Hier stehen noch Windanlagen auf einem Stahlgerüst. Der Wartungsmonteur muss sich reiflich überlegen, was er für Werkzeug benötigt, wenn er dort hoch muss. Bei dem Gedanken daran wurde mir schon schwindlig  )


_
Dieser Weg führte uns nach Rockau. Am südlichen Ortsausgang von Rockau verließen wir die Hauptstraße und folgten wieder einen gut befahrbaren Wirtschaftsweg der uns östlich von Hohendorf zur K159 brachte.


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2020)

Hallo,
hier die Fortsetzung des kleinen Tourberichtes von unserer gestrigen Tour Leißling-Leuchtenburg.
*Teil 2*
Von Hohendorf ging es dann auf der K159 nach Bürgel über den Marktplatz zum Tor am Stadtberg.







Weiter ging es auf dem Mühlweg und Schöngleinaer Weg bis Zinna und südlich bis Schöngleina.



_(Dieser Wuschelkopf beäugte uns intensiv)_
Am Ende des Ortes sollte es eigentlich in das Tal des Schöngleinaer Baches gehen. Da ich ja grundsätzlich nach meinem geplanten Track fahre, da kann kommen was wolle, ging hier der Einstieg nicht. Der Weg war zugewachsen. Aber ein Einheimischer gab uns einen Tipp durch den Gutshof zum Sportplatz runter und dann weiter im Tal. Gesagt getan, es ging bis zum Sportplatz super, dann waren wir im Tal. Wiese hohes Gras,



aber einen einzelne Geländewagenspur, dieser Spur wurde gefolgt. Hier war es schön schattig, feucht und angenehm kühl. Auf unserer Fahrt durch das Tal wurden wir noch ganz kurz von zwei Elektrozäunen aufgehalten, die wir sportlich unterquerten.











Am Ende des Tales unterquerten wir dann noch die BAB4. Weiter ging es jetzt durch das Krünitzbachtal mit Eisenbahntunnel, wo ich in der Mitte vom Rad musste.



Durch die Dunkelheit bekam ich leichte Probleme mit dem Gleichgewicht, erst als ich wieder den Boden vor mir sah hörte es auf. So gelangten wir am Ende des Tales in Gernewitz am dortigen Wasserspiel an, wo Reinhard1 sich sofort an der Säuberung seines Schuhwerks machte.



Südlich von Gernewitz auf der Rausdorfer Straße wollte ich eigentlich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg abbiegen und mir einen Schlenker auf der Straße ersparen, wo ich dann aber den Anstieg angeschaut hatte zog ich es doch vor die Straße weiter zu fahren. So folgten wir der K115 über Großbockedra bis Unterbodnitz. Ab hier wurde die Straße verlassen und auf steinigem naturbelassenem Weg mit ordentlicher Steigung ging es weiter.







Natürlich warteten wir beide auf Hallunke, der echt zu kämpfen hatte auf der Höhe und genossen dabei die schöne Aussicht. Weiter ging es durch den Wald bis zur L1062.



Auf dieser dann weiter bis Seitenroda, von weiten dann schon erkennbar die auf einen Berg thronende Leuchtenburg.



Von Seitenroda hoch zur Burg war es noch einmal sehr heftig, zumal wir die eigentliche Abfahrt von der Burg hochgefahren sind. Die eigentliche Zufahrt war dagegen nicht so heftig, wie wir dann bei der Abfahrt merkten. Nun oben angekommen warteten wir dann natürlich auf Hallunke, bevor die Eintrittskarte für 13,-€ erstanden.



Im Eintrittspreis auch die Wünscheporzellanwurfteller für die Wünschebrücke. Zu Fuß ging es in den Innenbereich der Burg, ins Museum, wo die Teller auf uns warteten, um mit den Wünschen in den Abgrund geworfen zu werden.
Nun das betreten der Abwurfkante war schon gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich, da Höhenangst mein Begleiter war. Aber es hat geklappt, wir konnten unserer Teller mit unseren Wünschen und der Erdanziehungskraft nach unten befördern.


 

 


Wo sie dann zerschellten. Auf dem Rückweg noch ein Paar Eindrücke von der Burg gesammelt, dann wieder aufgesessen, dabei schnell noch den Akkustand betrachtet, bei mir Reichweite 9 km. Nun bis nach Kahla zum Bahnhof sollte es wohl reichen. Runter ging es dann auf einen sehr steilen Wanderweg, die Bremsbeläge rochen bei mir schon ein wenig,



so gelangten wir nach der Abfahrt an der Saalebrücke an, wo wir uns von Hallunke verabschiedeten.



Hallunke startete jetzt zu seinem zweiten Teil der Tour ohne uns, wo er dann noch bei dieser brütenden Hitze bis Naumburg radelte und am Ende ca. 130 km auf der Uhr hatte?.
Reinhard 1 und ich fuhren zum Bahnhof, wo wir an einem Automaten, durch die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung auf das Bedienfeld, sehr lange benötigten das Ticket Regio 120 zu erstehen. Dann schnell zum Bahnsteig, wo wir vom Zug dann nur noch den hinteren Teil bei der Ausfahrt sahen, also auf den nächsten in 60 Minuten warten.
Fazit der Tour:
Es waren dann bei mir 69 km und 982 HHM gewesen. Es gab keine Pannen, wir haben viel neues gesehen und wunderschöne Aussichten gehabt und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt gehabt.


----------



## hallunke (18. September 2020)

sehr schöne Tour mal wieder, gut geplant + interessante Strecke?
Ich habe noch mal auf meine Aufzeichnung gesehen, es waren dann doch nur 129 km - und das auch nur, weil ich in Jena mächtig herumgekreiselt bin. Sie hatten beinahe alle möglichen Radwege weggebuddelt. Es war hier mehr schon wie ein Quitz: "Ist das der Weg oder ist er es doch nicht".
Dann ging es aber letztendlich doch weiter bis Naumburg (die Strecke zum Vergleich)

Übrigens hatte Udo die wunderschöne ziemlich nasse Wiesenstrecke bei Schöngleina beschrieben. Der erste Elektrozaun quer übers Gelände - na gut, kann mandrunter durch krabbeln. Ein paar Kilometer weiter der zweite Elektrozaun, sozusagen der "Ausgang" der Weide. Hier war dann dieses Schild zu sehen:






na gut, das hätte auch noch ganz lustig werden können - haben wir wohl Glück gehabt...
An der Leuchtenburg auf der Brücke:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und noch zwei Eindrücke von meiner Rückfahrt:











prima Runde, hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)

Ach so, Räder auf der Leuchtenburg:






und dieses sehr schöne hier (vielleicht nicht die beste Übersetzung, um rauf zu radeln):


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2020)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag eine kleine Runde von 46 km mit Harti gedreht. Nicht ganz uneigennützig die Streckenführung. Als Geocacher wurden gleich drei neue Verstecke in die Runde eingeplant. 
Von Merseburg ging es erst einmal nach Norden zum Einstieg in den Lauche-Schwarzeicheradweg.
Auf diesen dann weiter gen Westen.



Es ging vorbei an der Dorfkirche Bündorf, die restauriert wurde, aber nicht besichtigt werden kann.
Weiter ging es auf den Radweg nach Milzau südlicher Ortsrand.











Vorbei an der dortigen Streuobstwiese und der Grundwasserquelle.



Hier sprudelt das stark eisenhaltige Grundwasser 12 Monate im Jahr aus dem Rohr. Hier sieht man dass der Wasseraustritt nur noch ein Rinnsal ist. Vor 3 Jahren kam hier das Wasser Armdick aus dem Rohr geschossen.
Wir folgten den Radweg weiter, der direkt an dem Lauf der Schwarzeiche entlang führt, aber jetzt eben ohne Wasser im Bachbett zu haben.



Über Oberklobikau gelangten wir dann in Niederwünsch an. Hier wurde ein kleiner Stopp an der dortigen Kirche  St. Nikolai eingelegt.



Danach weiter nach Oberwünsch. Ist schon etwas kurios, Niederwünsch ist mit 4 m üNN höher als Oberwünsch.
Ab Oberwünsch weiter bis Langeneichstädt.



Auf Höhe der dortigen Kirche  St. Wenzel bog ich dann Richtung Sportplatz ab und folgte den Windmühlenweg bis zur L178, auf der es dann nach Oechlitz zur dortigen Kirche St. Wenzel.







Noch ein kleines Selfie und dann ging es nach Osten Richtung Staudamm aus dem Ort wieder raus.











Der Kirschbaum ist fast total zerstört, aber er hat noch einen intakten dicken Ast.
Auf einer Nebenstraße dann zurück nach Niederwünsch und von dort dann weiter bis Krackau, wo wir wieder auf den Schwarzeichradweg abbogen und in einem Bogen nach Süden zur Heerstraße hoch gefahren sind.







Auf der Heerstraße dann zurück bis Merseburg zum Startpunkt.
Es war eine kleine angenehme Tour für den Sonnabendvormittag.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
habe fast verpasst meine ersten Einträge im WP zu machen. Gerade bemerkt dass der WP ja schon gestartet ist


----------



## hallunke (27. Oktober 2020)

danke Udo für diesen Tipp
ich hatte bis vorhin ja auch gedacht, dass der Winterpokal am Wochenende losgeht. Du machst also anscheinend wieder mit. 👍 
So musste ich gar nicht lange überlegen, was ich heute Nachmittag anstelle. Ich hatte auch gar nicht dran gedacht, dass es schon so schnell dunkel wird. Also konnte ich gleich noch meine Beleuchtung ausprobieren + den ersten "Nightride" veranstalten...
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2020)

*Hallo,*
*Hallunke hat das Team "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" im Winterpokal gegründet.  
ich habe mich schon als Mitfahrer eingetragen.
Es sind also noch 3 Plätze frei. Also los und meldet euch an*
*Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir keine Mannschaft voll kriegen würden.*


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag am 31.10. den letzten Tag vor dem schließen der Landesgrenzen für touristische Zwecke  habe ich noch einmal einen Sprung ins Sachsenland gemacht. Es ging nach Großzschocher zum Geocachen.
Meine erste Station war der Park am "Hippo-Sport-Club Am Elsterbogen e.V."



Hier scheint die Welt stehen geblieben zu sein.
Weiter durch den herbstlichen Park bis zu einem schönen Versteck.



Hier hatte man eine schöne Bastelarbeit geschaffen.


 


Danach ging es dann noch zur Weißen Elster und entlang der Weißen Elster.







Nach einigen Kilometern Fußmarsch ging es dann wieder zurück ins heimische Revier.
Es war ein interessanter Vormittag mit leichtem Nieselregen in Sachsen und Sonnenschein in Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2020)

Hallo,
nach gut einem Monat Fahrpause, heute wieder auf dem Sattel gesessen.  Ein kleine 22 km Tour, wegen Gleichgewichtstest. Test bestanden, konnte das Rad in allen Situationen beherrschen ohne vom Rad zu fallen.🙂
Es ging durch Merseburg und an der Saale noch zum Horrorhaus.




Ein kurzer Blick über die Saale und hoch zum Schloss.



_(Der Schleusenkanal im herbstlichen Ambiente)_



_(Der Schlossblick ist immer wieder ein Hingucker😀)_
Weiter ging es nach Meuschau zum Dorfgeist.



Ab hier dann weiter Richtung Lössen in den Auenwald zum Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg.
Und dann über Friedensdorf auf Wiesenweg, der leider ins nichts führte über Trebnitz und Gut Werder wieder zurück.



Es war eine kleine interessante Runde, werde mich jetzt wieder steigern.
So bleibt schön gesund und erkrankt nicht an Corona. Nun die in Halle haben dann wohl ein Problem. Die könnten nach Merseburg abgeschoben werden, weil keine mehr Coronapatienten aufnehmen möchte, da werden sie dann nach Merseburg gebracht.  
https://epages.mz-web.de/data/12299...!preferred/0/package/122990/pub/160296/page/6


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2020)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich an diesem Wochenende Halle durchqueren, aber leider muss man das ja jetzt mit MNS machen. Muss dann wohl meine Tour umplanen und Halle umfahren.


----------



## hallunke (13. November 2020)

Hallo Udo,
zuerst mal, ich bin leider dieses WE schon wieder verplant, also nicht mit mir rechnen.
zu den Mund-Nasen-Schutz-Gebieten in Halle:

Die (mir bekannte) Vorschrift legt für Fußgänger(!) diese Bereiche der gesamten Innenstadt fest:





...dazu dann die komplette Leipziger Straße zum Hauptbahnhof, der gesamte Bahnhofsvorplatz und der gesamte Innenbereich des Bahnhofs.
Wie gesagt, Fußgänger. Ich bin in dieser Woche mehrmals mitten durch Halle geradelt, da brauchte ich keinen MNS (kommt ja auch niemand auf 1,5m an mich ran). Also fürs Durchradeln Entwarnung, es kann aber sein, dass Du sofort ermahnt wirst, wenn Du absteigst und in dem Moment zum Fußgänger wirst. Also eine Maske immer griffbereit haben kann nicht schaden, zumal wenn man eines der Geschäfte betreten will.
Viel Erfolg und gute Fahrt und schönes WE
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2020)

Danke hallunke für die Karte, dann weiß ich jetzt Bescheid und kann mich bis Ende des Jahres darauf einstellen.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
es ist ja lange nichts passiert hier bei Merseburg und Umgebung. Mit dem biken war in den letzten 3 Wochen auch nichts viel los bei mir, irgendwie bin ich wohl eine Frostbeule geworden. Dafür war ich im November gute 211 km zu Fuß unterwegs. Heute führte mich mein 4 rädriges Gefährt nach Böllberg, hier wurde ein LAB (Adventure Labcache) am heutigen Tag veröffentlicht. Also schnell hin und am Parkplatz vom Senioren Zentrum das Gefährt abgestellt.







Dann Navi aktiviert und los ging es zur ersten Station. Die erste Station waren die Sühnekreuze am Müllergrab. Der legende zufolge befindet sich hier das Müllergrab, gleich nebenan kann man die Geschichte auf einer Infotafel nachlesen, da ist auch der Text vom Böllberger Müllerlied. Nur soviel die umkämpfte Müllerstochter stammte aus der Flussmühle 600 m flussaufwärts.
Weiter führte mich der Weg zur Rabeninselfähre.



Diese Fährverbindung gibt es seit dem 12. Jahrhundert und wurde 1996 stillgelegt.
Die nächste Station war das Böllberger Ruderhaus. Immerhin brachte der Verein mehrere Weltmeister und 16 Olympiasieger hervor.
Mein nächstes Ziel war die Böllberger Schule. Wurde wohl Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts erbaut.



So da habe ich fast geschafft gehabt, es ging zur letzten Station, zur Böllberger Dorfkirche.
Erbaut haben sie wohl flämische Siedler um 1200 und ihren Schutzheiligen St. Nikolaus geweiht.
Die Tischplatte des Altars und der Taufstein stammen wohl noch aus der Bauzeit. Die Holzdecke ist sehenswert und wohl auch einzelartig, dadurch wurde die Kirche wohl vor dem Abriss im 19. Jahrhundert gerettet.
Das war die letzte Station und alle Aufgaben an den Stationen wurden richtig erfüllt.
Jetzt zurück nach Hause zum Plätzchen essen.🙂
Bleibt alle Gesund, lasst euch den Inhalt des Nikolausstiefels schmecken und eine schöne Adventswoche.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
die Sonne lässt sich langsam sehen, dann werde ich um 11:30 Uhr eine kleine Tour mit Harti Richtung Mücheln unternehmen. Und auf dieser Tour auch ein paar Verstecke aufsuchen.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
um 11:30 Uhr sind Harti und ich Richtung Geiseltalsee gestartet. Schnell zum Pilgerweg








und dann den ersten Stopp am Strandbad Frankleben eingelegt. Keine Menschen weit und breit zu sehen und gebadet hat auch niemand. 







Dann weiter auf dem Rundweg Richtung Marina Braunsbedra. Auch hier nichts los, keine Radler, außer uns zwei, weit und breit zu sehen.











Also weiter zum ersten Versteck, direkt am Wasser. Gesucht, einige Steine umgedreht und dann hatte ich den Behälter in der Hand.



Schnell eingetragen und weiter zum Schaufelrad am Kreisel in Mücheln auf den oberen Radweg. Der war ordentlich durch die Wurzeln in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Von der Baggerschaufel ging es dann am Westufer der Geisel runter zum unteren Radweg. Von hier waren es nur noch wenige Meter bis zur Marina Mücheln.







Wie hier zu sehen sind schon die ersten Ferienhäuser zwischen Marina und Kran fertiggestellt, alle mit Wasseranbindung.



Ab hier nahmen wir Fahrt auf, Dank kaltem Rückenwind. Es ging vorbei am Strandbad Stöbnitz und Campingplatz zum Westufer des Sees.











_(Blick vom Westufer Richtung Osten)_
Den Weg über den Weinberg ersparten wir uns heute, ich schlug den Weg Richtung Wasserwerk am Fuß der Halde Nordseite ein. Der Weg führte uns nach Oberklobikau, wo wir auf dem Schwarzeiche-Laucha-Radweg bis nach Merseburg zurück fuhren.











In Merseburg dann nach 41 km und 2h47' Fahrzeit Tourende.
Es waren zwar 6°C, aber der kalte Wind war nicht gerade angenehm gewesen.😒
Ansonsten war es wieder eine schöne Runde gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
hier mal einige kleine Eindrücke meiner in dieser Woche besuchten Sehenswürdigkeiten am Salzigen See und Umgebung.
Am Montag war ich, bevor ich zum salzigen See aufgebrochen bin, noch in Bennstedt und habe dort schnell einen LAB-Cache absolviert. Eine Station war auch, wie schon richtiger Weise festgestellt wurde das Lindenbergmonument.



Daneben steht auch ein markantes Gebäude mit einer schönen Wandmalerei.






Auch diesen Omega, gab es in Bennstedt zu bestaunen, aber dann ging es weiter nach der Absolvierung der 5 Stationen zum salzigen See.



Blick vom Franzosenberg in östlicher Richtung über den salzigen See.
Bis zum Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts gehörte er zu den _"blauen Augen"_ des Mansfelder Landes.
1892 gab es in den Bereich der heutigen Wasserfläche einen Erdfall und die Wasseroberfläche sackte um 4 m ab. Durch den Bergbau gelangte das Wasser durch den Schlüsselstollen in die Saale und dann gab es 1894 kein Wasser mehr im See. Jetzt fließt in Unterröblingen die Weida durch den ehemaligen See in den Mittelgraben und von dort weiter Richtung Saale.



Der Franzosenberg (136m üNN) war dann mein nächstes Ziel. Hier ging es in einem Rundkurs hoch und runter.







Von der dortigen Aussichtsplattform hat man einen herrlichen Rundblick, hier über den Süßen See in Richtung Seeburg mit Schloss am Ostufer.
Nun es war eine interessante Wanderung gewesen, nachdem ich alle 6 Stationen rund um den Franzosenberg absolviert hatte ging es wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
am Dienstag unternahm ich wieder einmal, nach langer Zeit, eine Tour mit Harti.
Start war in Merseburg um 09:30 Uhr und Ziel war Vesta südlich Bad Dürrenberg, 4 Neue Verstecke gab es zu finden.  Das Zeitfenster, das wir uns gesetzt hatten, war von 09:30 Uhr bis max. 13:00 Uhr.







Es ging auf den neugebauten Saaleradweg Richtung Leuna.



Langsam ging die Sonne auf, eigentlich sollte es ja den ganzen Tag bedeckt sein.



Hier der Saalebogen in Rössen/ Leuna.



Hier spiegelt sich die Fußgängerbrücke die über die Saale gespannt ist und auf der linken Seite am Leunafreibad endet.
Harti machte mich auf einen Baum am gegenüberliegenden Ufer aufmerksam.



Hier hat der Biber angefangen am Baum zu nagen.
Über Kröllwitz gelangten wir nach Bad Dürrenberg und kamen am Wasserkraftwerk abrupt zum stehen. Ab hier ist in Richtung Tiergehege der Radweg durch einen hohen Zaun gesperrt.
Also wieder zurück und hoch zum Gradierwerk.



In Höhe Radweg Neptunklause stießen wir wieder auf den Saaleradweg.







Ab hier waren es nur noch knapp 2 km bis zu den Verstecken, die dann auch alle gut gefunden wurden.
Dann ging es wieder zurück nach Bad Dürrenberg, wo wir für den Rückweg das Östliche Ufer der Saale wählten.



Die Wege waren teilweise ordentlich verschlammt gewesen, so entschloss ich mich in Höhe Dammwildgehege in Wölkau die verschlammten Wege zu verlassen und auf der dortigen Straße weiter zufahren.



In Merseburg an der Neumarktkirche legten wir noch einen kurzen geschichtlichen halt ein.



Die Turmuhr wurde instandgesetzt und zeigt jetzt wieder die Uhrzeit ordentlich an. Aber es gibt am Eingangsportal etwas zu sehen, das einzigartig im mitteldeutschen Raum ist.



Hier sieht man 3 Säulen am Portal, eigentlich nichts besonderes, aber die mittlere auf der linken Seite sieht etwas anders aus. Die Säule ist umschlungen und soll Unheil abwenden.
Auf Grund des gestiegenen Wasserspiegels der Saale musste das Geländeniveau um 2m angehoben werden. Das Eingangsportal musste somit nach oben versetzt werden. Wer ins innere möchte muss jetzt 11 Stufen hinabsteigen. Im inneren befindet sich ein Triptychon "Die rote wand" vom Künstler Messerschmidt. Und auf der Westseite oben auf der Empore befinden sich die Liegen für die Übernachtung der Pilger.











Nach dem kleinen geschichtlichen Exkurs dann weiter über die Neumarktbrücke zum Skulpturengarten am Saaleufer unterhalb des Schlosses.



An der Skulptur "Merseburger Venus" gab es dann ein kleines Foto von uns beiden.



Dann weiter auf den Radweg nach Hause, wo wir im festgesetzten Zeitfenster nach 33 km und 2 Stunden Fahrzeit eintrafen.
Es war eine schöne kleine Vormittagstour gewesen und die Sonne kam dann auch noch zum Vorschein.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja mit Harti heute um 09:30 Uhr Richtung Weißenfels starten. Aber der Wetterbericht gestern Abend sagte arktische Temperaturen für den Vormittag voraus.  So wurde die Startzeit kurzfristig auf 11:30 Uhr verlegt. Harti war pünktlich am Treffpunkt zur Stelle, so konnten sofort zum Großkaynaer See fahren und am Ostufer entlang bis zum Südufer. Der Ostuferradweg ist jetzt eine reine Buckelpiste geworden. Bis Weißenfels war es dann vom Südufer ja nicht mehr weit, aber auf der gesamten Strecke hatten wir einen kalten starken Südwind, der uns ins Gesicht blies. Wir rollten durch die Weißenfelser Neustadt Richtung Saale. Kurz hinter dem Kulturhaus mussten wir vom Rad und einige Meter schieben. Nicht weil der Radweg durch eine Baustelle gesperrt war, aber die Glasscherben waren so dicht auf der gesamten Breite Radweg und Fußweg verteilt, dass wir uns keinen Platten einfangen wollten. Das nächste Ziel war die Ruine der alten Brückenmühle. Hier war der Start für den LAB Weißenfelser Artefakte. Der LAB wurde erfolgreich gelöst und so konnten wir dann auf dem Saaleradweg entspannt nach Merseburg zurück rollen. Nach guten 46 km und 2h40' Fahrzeit bei Sonnenschein, waren wir wieder pünktlich zum Kaffeetrinken zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2020)

So jetzt ist es amtlich, unser Krankenhaus nimmt keine normalen Patienten mehr auf, nur noch Corona Infizierte. Alle Notfälle außer Corona gehen nach Halle. 
Somit wurde mir von meiner lieben Frau Radverbot für die nächsten Wochen verordnet. 🙁


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
habe soeben meinen Jahresrückblick über die gefahrenen und zu Fuß zurückgelegten km im Jahr 2020 abgeschlossen. Sieht nicht so erbauend aus.🙁
Also mit dem Rad war ich 1504 km unterwegs, aber zu Fuß waren es dafür 1814 km.🙂
Na dann allen Lesern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr🎆 und bleibt gesund.🙂


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
habe soeben mal meinen Bewegungsradius von 15 km in Googleearth eingepflegt.
Nun, um den Geiseltalsee kann ich noch ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben fahren.
Im Morden ist am Heidesee Schluss, bzw. Paulsviertel. Im Osten ist die A14 die ungefähre Grenze, bzw. Die Anschlußstelle B6 zur A9. Dann immer so ungefähr 2 km östlich der A9 runter bis Großlehna.
Im Süden ist am Autobahnkreuz Rippachtal Schluss und am Abzweig von der B91 nach WSF Merseburger Straße.
Also habe ich noch einen einigermaßen großen Bewegungsradius zur Verfügung, wenn das Wetter ein wenig besser werden sollte. Dafür dürfen aber die Biker aus dem Burgenlandkreis durchaus in den Saalekreis einfallen, für die gilt der 15 km Radius natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## hallunke (6. Januar 2021)

da hatten wir wohl die gleiche Idee, das mit den 15 km wird wohl die große Herausforderung der nächsten Zeit werden. Ich habe auf der Landkarte schon ein wenig herum gemessen... vielleicht güldet es ja auch, wenn man den Abstand statt von der Haustür, sondern ab jeweils Ortsausgang/Ortsende nimmt...? Könnte doch noch einen kleinen Puffer ergeben.
Ich will nachher mal sehen, ob sich eine brauchbare Runde nahe der 15 km-Marke ergibt.

Ansonsten mit Burgenlandkreis - ich weiß nicht; könnte ja sein, das die Rückkehrer aus anderen Kreisen mit höherer Insidenz erst mal in Quarantäne müssen?
Vorhin hatte ich mit dem Seniorenheim meines Vaters telefoniert, da war ich dann vor dem Jahreswechsel doch nicht mehr rein gekommen. Sie erzählten mir, das zwei Mitbewohner trotz Abraten über Weihnachten bei ihren Verwandten daheim waren + nach der Rückkehr beide corona-positiv getestet wurden. Es muss sich dann wie ein Lauffeuer im Heim ausgebreitet haben, eine Station ist kpl. dicht + Besuche im ganzen Heim bis auf weiters nicht möglich. Also abwarten, was noch aus dem Burgenlandkreis gemeldet wird.
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2021)

So, jetzt hat unser Landesvater festgelegt von wo aus der 15 km Radius gemessen wird.
Da kann ich jetzt im Norden bis zum nördlichen Rand der Dölauer Heide bedenkenlos fahren.
Nach Süden bis zum Tiergarten in WSF, nach Westen bis Langeneichstädt und im Osten reicht mein Radius bis nach Schkeuditz.
Nun das reicht für das radeln und für Geocaching.


----------



## hallunke (8. Januar 2021)

hallo Udo,
ich habe gestern Abend mal etwas mit dem Radius (noch von der Wohnung aus) grob herumprobiert, damit man mal ein Feeling bekommt, was noch möglich ist. Die Definition des Landesvaters kenne ich noch gar nicht, es könnten also paar Meter ringsum dazukommen (ev. passt der Geiseltalsee mit rein)
Dabei ist dieses Gebilde (für mich) herausgekommen:



ist noch nicht ganz "rund", wenn man also mehr über Felder fährt sind noch einige Stellen mehr drin. Allerdings müssen mehrmals Autobahnen, Bundesstraßen, Bahnstrecken und die Saale überquert werden, so dass manche Ecken gar nicht anders gehen. Daher ist diese Linie meist reichlich innerhalb des erlaubten, aber an wenigen Übergängen halt doch etwas außerhalb (muss man sich halt klein machen)
+ ich finde, das hat Ähnlichkeit mit den Corona-Virus-Grafiken, die immer gezeigt werden...
PS.: das reicht übrigens auch erst mal für´s Radfahren


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2021)

Er hat festgelegt, immer vom Rand des Ortes, ich habe immer den Standort des Ortsausgangsschildes genommen und dann bei Google-Earth einen Kreis drum herum geschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (8. Januar 2021)

oh Mann, da müsste ich ja alles noch mal neu machen...
d.h. ich lasse es erst mal so + denke mir überall einen kleinen Puffer dazu. Bei der Form von Halle müsste mit der Ortsausgangsregel ein länglich, eiförmiges Etwas herauskommen, wie sieht denn das dann aus?
Aber wie Du es beschreibst, überschneiden sich unsere Bereiche, da ist ja durchaus noch was machbar 👍 
Super also + die Bewegung kommt auch nicht zu kurz


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
am heutigen Nachmittag habe ich mich nach Lützen begeben, um einige bekannte und nicht so bekannte Sehenswürdigkeiten einen Besuch abzustatten.
Mein Marsch durch Lützen begann am Gustav-Adolf-Haus, das 1903 im Stil des 17. Jahrhunderts als Kinderbewahrungsanstalt errichtet wurde. Hier fanden Versammlungen der "Vaterländischen Frauen" und des Jungfrauenvereins statt. jetzt ist es hier ein Hort und ein Kindergarten.



Weiter ging es zum Gustav-Adolf-Denkmal im Norden an der B87 gelegen.







Gewidmet dem Schwedenkönig Gustav II. Adolf. Er fiel hier in Lützen am 06.11.1632 bei der Schlacht bei Lützen gegen die kaiserlichen. Bereits im Jahr 1632 wurde an dieser Stelle ein großer Findling gesetzt, der an den Tod des Schwedenkönigs erinnerte.
Im Jahr 1837 entstand dann das Denkmal, das von Schinkel entworfen worden war. Die dahinter stehende Kapelle kam 1907, vom schwedischen Konsul Oskar Ekman und seiner Frau Maria gestiftete Gustav-Adolf-Kapelle hinzu.
Am 2.5.1813 übernachtete demonstrativ am Denkmal Napoleon, umgene von seinen Truppen, bevor es in die Schlacht bei Lützen ging.
Jetzt ging es wieder zurück in die Stadt zum historischen Rathaus.



Hier war einmal die Stadtsparkasse untergebracht, im Westflügel. Eingang von der Straße aus.
_"Das Rathaus Lützen wurde 1884/1885 im Stil der Neurenaissance erbaut. Neben der prächtigen Bauweise fällt besonders die 2,5 Meter hohe Sandsteinfigur des schwedischen Königs Gustav II. Adolf ins Auge. Eine Zierde sind der gut erhaltene Sitzungssaal sowie das Treppenhaus, das in einem sechseckigen Anbau gelegt worden ist und dessen Abschluss ein hölzernes Sternengewölbe bildet."
Quelle: __Stadttour Lützen - Sehenswürdigkeiten und Stadtinformationen (stadttour-deutschland.de)_
Als nächstes war die Evangelische Stadtkirche St. Viti das Ziel. Davor befindet sich eine Säule.







_"An der Südseite der Lützener Stadtkirche St. Viti steht eine korinthische Säule zum Andenken an Christian Gottfried Günther, der am 20. August 1796 in Lützen geboren wurde und als armer Kürschnergeselle nach Amerika auswanderte. Er erwarb in New York ein großes Vermögen, starb dort am 30. Oktober 1868 und hinterließ für die Armen in seiner Geburtsstadt Lützen ein Legat von 30.000 Mark..."
Quelle: Christian-Gottfried-Günther-Gedenksäule - Lützen, Burgenlandkreis | Mountainbiketipps & Fotos | Komoot"_
Von hier dann weiter zum Schloss.



Erbaut am Ende des 13. Jahrhunderts von den Merseburger Bischöfen, jetzt beherbergt das Schloss das Museum.
Von hier ging es zur ehemaligen BADEANSTALT Lützen.



Ja auch Lützen hatte eine Badeanstalt, leider fand ich keine weiteren Informationen dazu. Jetzt ist es ein Wohnhaus.
Das war meine kleine Geocache-Lab Tour durch Lützen. Durchgefroren ging es dann wieder heimwärts.


----------



## hallunke (12. Januar 2021)

so, ich habe das heute mit dem Radius mal probiert, aus "Faulheit" habe ich es bei der einmal gefundenen Linie belassen.
Die Tour gibt es hier zum anklicken:
*ungefähr 15 Kilometer*
am Ende ist sie noch etwas weniger rund als die ursprünglich gedachte, doch ich bin schon ganz zufrieden. Es ist also keineswegs so, dass unsere Regierenden uns hinter den Haustüren einschließen wollen. Wer den erlaubten Radius gründlich nutzen möchte, muss schon ganz schön strampeln. Zumal bei dem heutigen Wetter. Das hatte ich mir zwar etwas anders vorgestellt, doch wenigstens ist man nicht so sehr ins Schwitzen gekommen.


und schee* war´s auch
der Wind hat den ganzen Schlamm dauernd auf das linke Bein gepustet. Dafür



sah das Rad komischerweise gar nicht soooooo schlimm aus (also schon schlimm, aber halt nicht sooooo)
viele Grüße + viele schöne 15 km Touren
Andreas (hallunke)


*Slangausdruck der Bayern für "schön"


----------



## h3x3r (14. Januar 2021)

Dies könnte bei der Radiusverfeinerung behilflich sein: https://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/coronavirus-lockdown-regeln-15-km/?ags=15002000


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
am vergangenen  Mittwoch diese beiden in Rattmannsdorf auf der Straßenlaterne entdeckt.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2021)

@hallunke,
wie ich gerade lese ist Halle unter die 200 gefallen auf 191,27. Das bedeutet keine 15 km Regel mehr. 👍
Noch viel Spaß, beim Spuren ziehen im Schnee🙂.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
eigentlich beabsichtigte "Hallunke" und ich diese Woche, wenn das Wetter passt, zu den Winterlingen nach Ostrau zu fahren. Leider passt das Wetter, seit gestern nun gar nicht mehr. Bin heute gerade so, nach dem freischaufeln, von meinem Parkplatz bis zur Straße gekommen. Die B91 nicht geräumt, an den Kreuzungen zog man sich gegenseitig von der Kreuzung. Habe dann einen Bogen gemacht und bin gerad so wieder auf meinen Parkplatz angekommen. Danach senkte sich der Blutdruck langsam wieder.
Also Winterlinge sind wohl für die nächsten 14 Tage abgehakt.


----------



## hallunke (8. Februar 2021)

hallo Udo,
das sehe ich ziemlich genau so, d.h. Winterlinge wird man unter dem dicken Schnee nun nicht mehr sehen.
Die in unserem Garten hinter dem Haus wachsenden sind auch verdeckt:




links neben der Hütte wären die sonst zu sehen... ja so schlappe 40 cm können das schon sein + irgendwie scheint es noch weiter zu gehen. Wenn man etwas nach links schaut, steht übrigens noch ein stets startbereites Rad im Schnee und freut sich auf den Frühling (hoffentlich auch auf etwas Öl für die Kette):





Da ich in Halle etwas zu erledigen hatte, und gar kein Nahverkehr verfügbar war + auch Radfahren wollte ich heute erst mal nicht, bin ich zu Fuß los + hatte doch eine schöne Winterwanderung.
Spannend ist immer wieder, dass in Halle Straßen gar nicht geräumt werden, nach der Devise: "Was von alleine kommt, geht auch alleine wieder weg". Und dass man nicht mal die Straßenbahnen zum Rollen bekommt...?!? Eine Linie hat man als Kreisverkehr irgendwie am Laufen gehalten, um Ha-Neu nicht abzuhängen, denn am Wochenende wurden sämtliche Bahnbrücken am Rosengarten demontiert, somit gibt´s z.Z. keine S-Bahn mehr.

Dabei finde ich das bissel Schnee gar nicht mal so extrem.
Sie vergleichen auch immer mit 1978/79 - nur da waren wir noch DDR (wo ja angeblich alles niemals geklappt hat). Damals studierte ich in Sonneberg, musste irgendwie hinkommen. Also bin ich etwas zeitiger zum Zug gegangen + habe es tatsächlich geschafft, nach 7 Stunden bis Saalfeld zu kommen (das hätte ich unter den heutigen Bedingungen niemals versucht). Und das beste, von Saalfeld nach Sonneberg fuhren die Züge planmäßig, die hatten funktionierenden Winterdienst + konnten gar nicht verstehen, warum Leute aus dem Norden nicht ankamen.
Ein anders Mal bin ich am 2.Februar mit dem Motorrad nach Sonneberg gefahren - konnte man tatsächlich ohne Probleme machen.

Udo, wenn´s diesmal mit Ostrau nicht mehr klappt (ich glaube, aber nach dem Schnee kommen die noch mal) bist Du gerne in unseren Garten zum Winterlinge-Gucken eingeladen.
Wir werden sehen + machen das beste draus
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
nach 51 Tagen im Neuen Jahr haben Harti und ich die Räder rausgeholt und die erste gemeinsame Tour in 2021 gestartet.
Heute Vormittag das Rad gecheckt, Luftdruck erhöht, Kette geölt, Brunox auf die Gabel und dann Start um 12:00 Uhr Richtung Geiseltalsee. Gestern hatten wir auf unserer gemeinsamen Wanderung schon festgestellt, dass unbefestigte Wege nicht so prickelnd sind. Zum einsauen hatten wir heute echt keine Lust verspürt, also wurde Asphalt und Beton bevorzugt.
Ab Merseburg auf der Heerstraße ging es dann westwärts.







Wie man sehen konnte war der Weg Schnee und eisfrei. 



Kurz vor der BAB38 ging es nach Süden Richtung Geusa und dann weiter auf der Geusaerstraße bis zum Püppchenstein. Ein Sagenstein von vielen im Geiseltalsee.







Weiter dann Richtung Frankleben zum Strand am Geiseltalsee. Durch die Sonne und wenig Wind waren sehr viele Menschen per Rad und zu Fuß unterwegs. Am Franklebener Strand war der erste Kiosk schon geöffnet und verkaufte Glühwein und Bratwurst.



Weiter ging es in Richtung Marina Braunsbedra unser heutiges Ziel. Unterwegs wollten wir auch noch ein wenig beschnuppert werden von zwei Neufundländern.  



Die Seeränder waren noch vereist, der Rundweg dafür aber frei, bis auf wenige Stellen wo die Sonne noch nichts o richtig hin schien.



Ungefähr in der Bildmitte sieht man noch den Eisrand.



Kurz vor der Marina Braunsbedra sahen wir dann etwas anderes als mit dem Hund Gassi zu gehen.



Ja auch mit einem Nymphensittich kann man Gassi gehen, mal was anderes.
An der Marina angekommen sahen wir schon etliche Menschen die sich im Hafenbereich tummelten.
Auch hier Bratwurst und Getränke, aber kaum Maskenträger.











Nach einer kleinen Abstandehrenrund zum westlichen Hafengelände machten wir uns dann wieder auf die Rücktour. Schließlich wollten wir um 15:00 Uhr am Kaffeetisch sitzen.








Nach guten 33 km und 9 WP-Punkten, sowie schmerzenden Hinterteil trafen wir wieder am Startpunkt ein.
Nun nächste Woche gibt es ja volle Sonne, dann wird der verlängerte Rücken wieder trainiert.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
gestern habe ich in diesem Jahr Jahr zum ersten Mal wieder mein Klapp-MTB ausgeführt. Mit Harti ging es am Nachmittag zur Steinlache und Weißer Elster bei Kollenbey und Burgliebenau. Trotz der Erfahrung vom Sonnabend mit der Bekleidung, weniger gestern angezogen, war es doch irgendwie wieder zuviel. Der Schweiß lief in strömen.



Die Straße in Richtung Kollenbey war gut befahrbar, links und rechts der Straße aber Wasser ohne Ende.







Auf dem Deich konnte man, wo die Sonne hin schien eigentlich ganz gut fahren.







Die Wildgänse haben sich das Auengebiet zu eigen gemacht.



Das letzte Stück durch den Auenwald im Schatten der Sonne war dann doch schon etwas sehr schmierig.
Aber bis zum Imker in Burgliebenau war es ja nicht mehr soweit. Mir war der Honig ausgegangen, deshalb die kleine Honigtour.  Ein kleiner Schwatz mit der Frau des Imkers, die Honiggläser verstaut und weiter zum Wallendorfer See, der noch mit einer Eisschicht bedeckt war. Wieder in Merseburg Meuschau an der Einmündung des Saalekanals in die Saale angekommen, konnten wir noch 8 Kormorane beim Fischfangen und bei chillen in der Sonne zusehen.







Da tauchte mit einem mal ein pelziges Tier aus dem Wasser auf, ein Biber war es nicht, eher ein Nutria oder auch Biberratte genannt.







Nach gut 95 Minuten hatten wir unseren Startpunkt wieder erreicht gehabt.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
am heutigen Vormittag war ich wieder einmal mit Harti unterwegs. Eigentlich sollte es nach Bennstedt gehen, aber als wir um 09:00 Uhr starteten fing es an zu nieseln. So änerten wir unser Vorhaben und entschlossen uns den Geiseltalsee zu umrunden. Da das Wetter ja nicht gerade bestens war hofften wir auf wenige Biker und Wanderer am See.
Es ging auf der Heerstraße von Merseburg zum Goetheradweg, kurz vor dem östlichen Ende der Klobikauer Halde.



Bei Sturm oder starken Wind ist diese Strecke nicht zu empfehlen. Auf der rechten Seite wird der Weg von verdorrten Pappeln flankiert, die schon teilweise abgebrochen sind und lagen auch schon über den Weg.
Den Silberreihern schein der Raps zu schmecken, oder sie suchen nach Mäusen. In diesem Jahr kann so viele sichten wie schön lange nicht mehr.



Wir erreichten den Goetheradweg und fuhren auf ihn nach Süden bis zum Geiseltalseerundweg.



Am Rundweg angekommen begannen wir den See in Uhrzeigerrichtung zu umrunden. Schon nach wenigen 100 Metern kamen uns Scharen von Wanderern entgegen, die wohl den See, wie wir später erfahren konnten, den See von Frankleben aus umrundeten.
Aber zu einem Haushalt mit einer Person aus einem anderen Haushalt zählten sie nicht. Dicht an dich ohne Abstand war man unterwegs.
Etliche Biker mit und ohne Helm kamen uns auch entgegen bis zur Marina Braunsbedra.



An der rechten Dachspitze des blauen Gebäudes befindet sich die Webcam, zu finden unter Wetter.com.
https://www.wetter.com/hd-live-webc...-marina-braunsbedra/5f90b02809958f5ae44f92e1/



Weiter ging es auf dem Rundweg bis zum Ausstieg aus den See in Höhe des Abfallbetriebes. Hier machten wir einen Abstecher zum Bunker Krumpa, über den vor kurzem eine Reportage im MDR lief.
https://www.ardmediathek.de/mdr/vid...zZmJiYS1kMzQ1LTRkYWUtYWQ1Yy0yM2FiOTAyZjY4Yjg/











Nach der äußerlichen Besichtigung dann weiter nach Krumpa zum Seerundweg und auf diesen bis zur Marina Mücheln.



Das Saunahausboot liegt noch ohne Kundschaft am Anleger.



Als wir die Kurve hinter den Schlagbaum passierten, kamen uns wieder Menschentrauben entgegen mit und ohne Hund. Es ging hier etwas langsamer vorwärts, wir mussten auf Laufräder und Roller aufpassen, aber alles ging gut.
Nachdem wir den Campingplatz hinter uns gelassen hatten, konnten wir wieder bis zum Weinberg Fahrt aufnehmen.



Hier unten weidet das Harzer Höhenrind. Vor Jahren war dort wo jetzt das Wasser steht noch alles trocken gewesen.



Hier oben eine kurze Verschnaufpause, der Anstieg war schon etwas heftig für Fahrer ohne Unterstützung.



Am Weinberghaus sammelten sich etliche Kids mit ihren Rädern, bevor sie in Richtung Osten weiterfuhren.
Aber wie das manchmal so ist muss man natürlich die ganze Breite des Weges in Beschlag nehmen.
Ab hier ging es dann abwärts bis zu unseren Einstieg in den Rundweg. Dort bogen wir wieder ab und rollten mit Rückenwind zurück zu unseren Startpunkt. Am Ende waren es bei mir so um die 52 km gewesen.


----------



## hallunke (28. Februar 2021)

also Udo wirklich... wenn ein Weg dann 50 m breit ist, muss man ihn doch auch nutzen. Die Hundeleinen sind ja schließlich ziemlich lang, da bietet sich es doch an Pfiffi auf der anderen Seite des Weges spazieren zu lassen. Zur Not könnte der Radfahrer ja über die Leine hopsen (sowie über andere Hindernisse)
Neulich schrieb mal jemand (es ging um den Süßen See): "... das einzige, was nervt, sind die vielen Radfahrer..."
richtig gelesen: NERVT
aber Ihr habt wieder eine klasse Tour gemacht bei dem mistigen Wetter gestern - Super 👍


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2021)

Hallo hallunke, (Winterlinge wir kommen )
ich werde am Mittwoch 3.3. um 08:35 Uhr in Halle Hauptbahnhof eintreffen.
Dann könnte um 08:45 Uhr vom Vorplatz Haupteingang Start sein.


----------



## hallunke (28. Februar 2021)

alles klar, ich werde da sein


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2021)

Muss die Tour am Mittwoch leider verschieben, ist was dringendes dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (7. März 2021)

Hallo,
gestern war ich mal wieder mit Harti unterwegs. Am Vormittag war es uns noch ein wenig zu kalt und der kalte Westwind tat sein übriges. So entschlossen wir uns in der Mittagssonne um 12:05 Uhr zu starten. Wir starteten in Merseburg und dann weiter Richtung Osten zum Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg bei Wallendorf. Dort war der Einstieg.








Am Ende des Naturlehrpfades gelangten wir an das Südufer des Raßnitzer Sees.







Ab hier folgten wir den ökumenischen Pilgerweg Richtung Osten weiter.
Auf einem, neben den Pilgerweg, befindlichen Rapsfeld sahen wir dann ca. 50 Schwäne die die Rapsblätter genüsslich verspeisten.







Nach weiteren 2 km gelangten wir in die Ortschaft Zweimen an. Hier hat man die letzten Monate genutzt, den dortigen Ententeich zu sanieren.



Die von mir geplante Route war natürlich nicht ganz eigennützig so geplant. Erstens musste die Zeit bis zur Rückkehr am Startpunkt 15:00 Uhr passen und zweitens hatte ich als Geocacher noch 4 Verstecke auf dieser Tour mit eingeplant gehabt.Am südlichen Ortseingang von Horburg-Maßlau sahen wir dann noch 2 braune Schotten (Scottish Highland Cattle) auf der Wiese widerkäuen.







Aber der ER hatte einen schönen goldenen Nasenring. 
Ab hier war es dann nicht mehr weit bis zum ersten Versteck.



Bei Nummer 4 traten wir dann den Rückweg an und waren doch trotz eisigen Gegenwind pünktlich, entsprechend meiner Weg-Zeit-Berechnung, wieder am Startpunkt angelangt.
Aber wieder am Startpunkt angelangt musste ich feststellen, dass ich eine kleine Frostbeule geworden bin.
Trotz mittlere dicke Handschuhe, waren auf dem Rückweg die Fingerspitzen doch schon ganz schön kalt geworden. Aber die Sonne hatte uns auf dem ganzen Weg begleitet und auch ein wenig gewärmt.
Nun mal sehen wo es nächste Woche so hingeht. Danke an meinen Mitfahrer Harti für die Begleitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2021)

Hallo,
heute ging es endlich mit hallunke zu den Winterlingen nach Ostrau.
Als ich gestern Abend den Wetterbericht für den heutigen Tag gesehen hatte, war ich ein wenig deprimiert. Bedeckt, kalt, aber kein Regen. Heute morgen aufgewacht, erhellte sich mein Gemüt, es war hell, die Sonne kam zum Vorschein und die Temperaturen waren, nun ja, zumindest über den Gefrierpunkt. So fuhr ich dann mit der DB von Merseburg nach Halle, wo um 09:00 Uhr der Start sein sollte. 



Da der Zug um 08:20 Uhr in Merseburg 5 Minuten Verspätung hatte, konnte ich einen Zug früher fahren. Aber hallunke wartete bereits am Bahnhofsvorplatz. So begann der Start einige Minuten früher. Ich ließ hallunke den Vortritt und hielt mich so dann hinter ihm auf, als es durch Halle ging.
Er fuhr vom Vorplatz des Bahnhofs auf die Dehlitzscher Straße und bog nach wenigen 100 Metern nach Norden ab in die Sagisdorfer Straße. Hier ist die Sanierung der alten Bausubstanz schon weit fortgeschritten und man sieht auch schon gestaltete Häuserfassaden. 







Wir folgten der Berliner Straße weiter und unterquerten in Höhe der Zugreinigung die Eisenbahnstrecke.
Auf der Nordseite überquerten wir dann die B100 und fuhren weiter gen Norden, den Goldberg ließen wir rechts liegen.
Über Mötzlich gelangten wir nach Tornau. 



Auf einen Feldweg ging es weiter unter der BAB14 hindurch bis nach Obermaschwitz, jetzt wieder ein wenig Asphalt und weiter gen NO bis Oppin, der Ort wurde ebenfalls in Richtung NO durchquert, wo wir am Ende des Weges in Wurp ankamen. Ab hier dann genau nach Norden bis Brachwitz, wo sich am nördlichen Ortsrand der Einstieg in den weg zum Abatassinenberg befand.
Hier legte ich mal schnell den eMTB-Modus ein, um ein Foto vom strampelnden hallunke zu machen.  



Weiter ging es hoch zum Berg und oben angekommen geht es ja bekanntlich auch wieder runter.







Kurzer Blick zum Petersberg, der heute gut zu sehen war.



Jetzt wieder runter, ich nicht ganz so rasant wie hallunke, aber ich hatte ihn immer in Sichtweite vor mir.
Von hier waren es dann nur noch gute 4 km bis in den Schlosspark von Ostrau.
Als wir ankamen versteckten sich die Blüten noch vor uns. Nun wir waren ja, fast Mitte März in diesem Jahr spät dran mit unseren Besuch.







Wenigstens die Schneeglöckchen zeigten uns ihre Blüten und die in der Nähe wachsenden Krokusse begrüßten uns auch.


 



Noch ein kleines Selfie und dann weiter Richtung Petersberg zum Museum.



(Wie man sehen kann Coronakonform, AHA wurde eingehalten)
Wir verließen Ostrau auf der Straße Richtung Petersberg. Am Anfang wieder das schöne alte Kopfsteinpflaster, das und im letzten Jahr bis nach Drobitz begleitet hatte. Ich wollte schon ansetzen, dass ich es nicht mehr erleben werde bis die Straße einen anderen Belag bekommt. Der Satz blieb mir dann im Halse stecken, ich war geschockt, ein neuer Belag wurde aufgebracht.
Wir verließen in Höhe des Waldgebietes die K2119 und folgten einen Waldweg bis zum Museum am Petersberg. Hier bog ich dann in die Petersberger Siedlung nach Süden hin ab wo wir nach kurzer Zeit in das Waldgebier westlich von Kütten eintauchten. Auf dem Naturlehrpfad ging es weiter nach Süden, einschließlich eines kurzen Trageabschnitts.



Nebenbei wurde auch noch ein Geocache aufgespürt, so hatte sich die Tour für mich als Geocacher auch noch ein wenig gelohnt gehabt.



Am südlichen Waldrand führte wieder hallunke. Es ging weiter über die BAB14, dann auf den Fuhneradweg bis zum letzten Hühnerstall im Süden. Hier bog er ab und fuhr in westlicher Richtung bis zum südlichen Rand von Götschtal. Dann wieder weiter ansteigend nach Süden hoch zu den Seebener Bergen. Auf der Höhe bog er auf einen sehr schmalen Höhenweg nach Westen hin ab.



Auf Höhe des Bunkers bog er dann wieder nach Süden ab bis Seeben.



Ab Seeben dann parallel zur Bahnlinie weiter Richtung Halle. jetzt bekam ich noch eine kleine Stadtführung durch Halle spendiert. Es ging durch das Paulusviertel, vorbei an der Synagoge, den Wasserturm zur Magdeburger Straße, wo wir am Ende wieder am Bahnhofvorplatz anlangten. Hier dann nach ca. 44,5 km Tourende. Dann die Maske rausgeholt, Helm am Maske auf und hoch zum Bahnsteig, wo der Zug aus Richtung Jena-Göschwitz reinfuhr. Rein in den Zug, Rad abgestellt, genügend Abstand gehabt und gleich eine Eilmeldung erhalten "Löw hört nach der EM auf"



So war ich dann pünktlich um14:00 Uhr zu Hause zu Kaffee und Keks.
Es war eine schöne Vormittagsrunde mit trockenen Wegen, wobei ich den Weg über den Abatissenberg auch schon in einer schlammigen Version erlebt hatte.
Danke Hallunke für die Führung, das Wetter hat gepasst, als nächstes werden die Märzenbecher im Ziegelrodaer Forst angepeilt.
Ich melde mich rechtzeitig.


----------



## hallunke (9. März 2021)

Schöne Runde, Udo hat ganz vorbildlich seine Farbwahl getroffen und war somit prima ans Thema angepasst: *Alles Gelb*




nur die Winterlinge hielten sich nicht richtig dran + ließen schon etwas die Köpfe hängen. Immerhin konnte man dieses Gelb im Park auch gerade noch bemerken.
Schön war´s trotzdem, es hat ja auch alles gepasst: Super Wetter (die ganze Zeit Sonnenschein, das hatten sie anders vorhergesagt), dabei früh noch etwas kühler so dass die wenigen Matschstellen noch gefroren waren + schließlich paar spannende Einlagen. Im Küttener Busch hatten die Waldarbeiter netterweise ihre Flatterbänder schön hoch angebracht, da kamen wir problemlos drunter durch. Als dann doch einige Hindernisse zum Tragen zwangen:




war ich schon froh, dass mein Rad kein elektrisches ist... (hier waren auch die einzigen Stellen, wo der Schlamm noch etwas weicher war - Forstwirtschaft halt - hoffentlich räumen sie die Wege hinterher wieder auf).
Meine Aufzeichnung kann man bei komoot ansehen (unterscheidet sich aber nur durch die Bilder + meine zusätzliche Strecke in Halle
Ich freue mich auf die Tour zu den Märzenbechern im März 👍
viele Grüße vom
strampelnden Hallunken


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2021)

Hallo,
gestern und heute war es mir zu stürmisch, um auf dem Sattel sitzend durch die Wälder zu fahren. So war ich dann zu Fuß unterwegs. Gestern im Waldstück westlich von Bennstedt auf einen schönen Wanderweg, wo es einiges zu entdecken gab. 



Wie man unschwer sehen kann hatte ich einen Termin beim Friseur gehabt.  
Auf der Höhe hatte ich einen imposanten Blick über Bennstedt zum Ende der A143.



Zurück ging es dann durch einen Hohlweg wieder abwärts.



Auch hier, kurz vor dem Parkplatz gab es was interessantes zu sehen.



Aber am Ende das Weges hatte man zu diesem Zweck extra eine große Hundetoilette aufgestellt, was aber wohl die wenigsten interessiert hatte.



Von hier setzte ich nach Schochwitz zum Schloss um.







2006 kaufte es ein Brite namens James Richard Welsh, der daraus ein Hotel machte. 2017 hat der selbsternannte "Lord Jim" das Hotel wieder zum Verkauf angeboten, samt seinem Titel. Ab 2019 vermietet er das Hotel für Hochzeiten und anderen Events. Und ja es gibt auch einen kleinen Schloßpark mit See.



Von hier ging es dann wieder zurück in die Heimat.
Heute war ich in Weißenfels unterwegs, auf einer kleinen eigenen Stadtführung (habe einen LAB-Cache gelöst)
Startpunkt war der Märchenbrunnen in der Neustadt.



Am Sockel befindet sich eine Inschrift auf 4 Tafeln. Aber auch hier haben die Vandalen gewütet und einige Buchstaben abgeschlagen.
Von hier begab ich mich in die sehr komplizierte Straßenführung nach Weißenfels West, wo das Weißenfelser Schloss in Miniaturausgabe bewundert werden kann. Das kannte ich auch noch nicht.



Ab hier dann weiter Richtung Herrenmühle an der Saale, aber mit unbeabsichtigten Wendungen in diversen Sackgassen.



Zu Fuß dann zurück zum Marktplatz in Weißenfels, hier gibt es ein Tastmodell der Altstadt aus Bronze zu bewundern.



Die braunen Stellen im und auf dem Modell sind nicht gewollt, sondern es ist eine noch unbekannte klebrige Flüssigkeit, die Chaoten über das Modell gegossen hatten. Leider hat man noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden dieses klebrige etwas zu entfernen.
Meine letzte Station für den heutigen Vormittag war der Stadtbrunnen in der Jüdenstraße.



ich habe immer gegrübelt was das für eine Nähmaschine am rechten Rand ist. Jetzt weiß ich es und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Es ist eine Steppmaschine.
Das war meine kleine persönliche Stadtführung durch Weißenfels mit dem Ergebnis einen LAB-Cache gefunden zu haben.


----------



## hallunke (16. März 2021)

Weißenfels war ja mal eine DDR-Hochburg der Schuhindustrie, daher die Steppmaschine. Die dürfte als Original durchaus noch sehr lange so in Gebrauch gewesen sein.
vG


----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2021)

hallunke schrieb:


> Weißenfels war ja mal eine DDR-Hochburg der Schuhindustrie, daher die Steppmaschine. Die dürfte als Original durchaus noch sehr lange so in Gebrauch gewesen sein.
> vG


Ja und diese Steppmaschinen, jetzt wohl etwas moderner, gibt es noch. Denn Weißenfels ist das kleine gallische Dorf der Schuhindustrie. Panther Schuh liegt direkt an der Saale und das Saalewasser steht auch manchmal in der Produktionshalle.


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2021)

Hallo,
heute war es endlich soweit, es ging zu den Märzenbechern ins Märzenbechertal bei Landgrafroda im Ziegelrodaer Forst. Der Zug von Merseburg ging um 08:43 Uhr. Hallunke traf wenige Minuten vor Abfahrt ein, so ging es dann mit den Zug nach Querfurt.



In Querfurt angekommen wurde noch ein kleiner Schlenker gemacht, um die Wasserpumpenzange einzusetzen.   



Dann ging es auf einen Wirtschaftsweg von Querfurt nach Norden bis zum Ortsrand von Gatterstädt.


Am südlichen Ortsrand nach Westen bis zu einem weiteren Wirtschaftsweg, der uns nach einiger Zeit abwärts in das Honigtal nördlich Lodersleben führte.



jetzt folgten wir einen kleinen Höhenweg entlang des Weitzschkerbaches nach Westen, mit Überwindung von Weidezäunen, bei der uns der Bauer hilfreich unterstützte.







(Diese Bild hat dankenswerter Weise hallunke zur Verfügung gestellt)
Einige Gallowayrinder begleiteten uns ein Stück des Weges.







Nun, hier floss ein wenig Schweiß beim letzten Stück bis zur L219. Aber auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite ging es dafür zügig am Südrand des alten Flugplatzes weiter gen Westen.



Noch ein kleiner Schlenker durch Landgrafroda und dann auf den Höhenweg runter ins Märzenbechertalende.



Ja auch hier mussten etliche Bäume überwunden werden, aber wir wurden dankenswerter Weise von den Bergauf wandernden Älteren Mitbürgern immer gewarnt.
Wir gelangten dann ins Märzenbechertal und fuhren vom Ende des Tales bis zum Einstieg zurück. 







Am Einstieg in das Tal musste ich meine ursprüngliche Route ein wenig, wegen des Wassers in einem morastigen Abschnitt abändern.



Dieser Weg war ein sehr wenig befahrener, aber am Ende stießen wir auf auf die Quernequelle und folgten den Lauf der Querne talabwärts, vorbei an den Talwiesen und den Lautersburgerteichen.



Weiter ging es bis zum Roter Born, wo schon Martin Luther getrunken hatte auf seinen Weg nach Eisenach.



Nach weiteren wenigen hundert Metern entlang der Querne gelangten wir zum hydrologischen Naturdenkmal, den Erlenborn, Das Wasser hat hier immer eine Temperatur von 8°C und eine Schüttmenge von 3,5l/Minute.



Anschließend weiter an der Querne entlang bis Lodersleben, durch den Park und auf den Radweg bis hoch zur Burg Querfurt. Leider konnten wir nicht in den Innenbereich, wegen archäologischer Ausgrabungen. Also einen kleinen Abstecher an der Nordmauer entlang Richtung Altstadt.



Wir stießen wieder auf die Querne und bogen dann ab zum Bahnhof Querfurt, wo die Tour dann beendet wurde.



Der Zug kam pünktlich und brachte uns zurück nach Merseburg, bzw. hallunke nur bis zum Haltepunkt Mücheln-Geiseltalsee. 



Er fuhr ab hier mit dem Rad zurück.
Es war eine tolle Tour mit wenigen Hindernissen, aber mit Sonne pur und wenig Wind von vorn.
Danke hallunke für die Begleitung.


----------



## hallunke (25. März 2021)

stimmt Udo, es war eine tolle Tour mit wenigen Hindernissen - ...die Züge waren pünktlich, das Wetter war grandios. Irgendwie scheint es nun doch Frühling zu werden.
Für mich waren einige neue Wege dabei, z.B. völlig unbekannte Viehweiden. Udo hat vom Bauern ja noch interessante Fakten zu den Rinderrassen erfragt - man lernt immer noch was dazu. Sehr gut auch, dass die Viecher nachher ja bloß spielen wollten (siehe Bild 6 von Udos Bericht).
Total spannend (für mich) ist ja immer das Zusehen bei der GeoCache-Suche. Dass man da sogar noch Signale der Deutschen Bahn auseinander schrauben muss (Bild 2 bei Udo), war mir auch neu. Dies war übrigens der Weg zu diesem Versteck:





das betreffende Signal links hinten (es ist aber ein stillgelegter Streckenteil).
Das herrliche Wetter ist ja schon paarmal erwähnt worden.





hier beim Blick zurück nach Querfurt. Udo denkt sich ja immer wieder neue, nette Touren aus. Diesmal ging es auch auf die Querfurter Burg (wie er beschrieben hat, ist der Innenbereich z.Z. nicht zugänglich). Aber, dass sie gleich so enge Türen wie diese:





einbauen müssen... Naja, wir haben das Ding doch noch durch gefädelt.
Ich hatte das prima Wetter ausgenutzt + bin ab Mücheln über die Weinbergshalde vom Geiseltalsee nach Halle zurück gefahren. Auch hier habe ich mal einen Weg leicht variiert und diesen hübschen Baum gefunden:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also kurzes Fazit:
ein schöner Radtag - mir hat´s gefallen


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2021)

Hallo,
nachdem ich gestern die gemeinsame Tour mit Harti am Nachmittag absagen musste, wegen des angekündigten Wetters, bin ich zu einer Geocacherrunde Richtung Schwittersdorf aufgebrochen. Als ich ankam dachte ich die Welt geht unter, schnell zum Versteck, die ca. 18 Zahlenschlösser gecheckt und unverrichteter Dinge im Laufschritt zum Auto zurück. Waren nur 50 m, aber ich war durchnässt.
Dafür war der heutige Nachmittag ideal für eine gemeinsame Tour mit Harti durch die Auen von alter Luppe und Weißer Elster.



Blick von der Brücke über den Saalekanal in die Saale Richtung Norden in Meuschau.
Am Teich wünschte uns dieser eine gute Fahrt.



Auf unserer Tour Richtung Lössen sahen wir einige Tiere.



Diese beiden waren am Ortseingang Lössen zu besichtigen, da werden wohl bald einige Eier bebrütet werden. Am östlichen Ortsausgang erwischte ich gerade noch den Canis vulpes , der sich schnell aus dem Staub machte.  



Über Luppenau ging es dann zum Süsufer vom Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See. Auf dem Radweg dann weiter nach Osten, wo heute sehr viele Menschen mit und ohne Rad unterwegs waren. Unser nächstes Zwischenziel war die Gedenkstätte vom ehemaligen NS-Arbeitslager Zöschen.
Ab hier weiter gen Norden 



bis zum Radweg südlich der Weißen Elster und auf diesen dann in wetlicher Richtung zum Raßnitzer See, Nordufer.







Die ersten Surfer waren schonmal auf dem See unterwegs.
Unterwegs sahen wir viele von diesen Fallen, oder was es sein sollte. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand wofür diese Behältnisse sein sollen.







Sogar mit eigener Hausnummer.
Wir folgten den Weg weiter nach Westen bis Burgliebenau, wo wir noch die Osterfrau bewundern konnten.



Ab hier dann auf schnellen Asphaltwegen zurück zum Startpunkt, wo wir pünktlich zum Kaffeetrinken wieder eintrudelten.
Fazit, es war eine angenehme Tour mit wenig Wind und leicht bewölkten Himmel und viel Betrieb auf den wegen. Danke an meinen Mitfahrer für die Begleitung.


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2021)

So, der Winterpokal 2020/2021 ist Geschichte. Unser Team "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" mit dem Chef hallunke hat einen guten Platz im Mittelfeld, Platz 239 von 496 teilnehmenden Mannschaften erreicht.
Glückwunsch auch nach Thüringen zum Team "Kürbissuppe" die Platz 270 erreicht haben. 👍
Nun mir hat der Pokal wieder Spaß gemacht, aber der nächste WP ist ja nicht mehr allzu fern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (29. März 2021)

Udo1 schrieb:


> So, der Winterpokal 2020/2021 ist Geschichte. Unser Team "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" mit dem Chef hallunke hat einen guten Platz im Mittelfeld, Platz 239 von 496 teilnehmenden Mannschaften erreicht.
> Glückwunsch auch nach Thüringen zum Team "Kürbissuppe" die Platz 270 erreicht haben. 👍
> Nun mir hat der Pokal wieder Spaß gemacht, aber der nächste WP ist ja nicht mehr allzu fern.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch an uns alle! Wenn man überlegt, dass unsere Teams nicht vollständig waren, dann können wir stolz sein.


----------



## ohmtroll (29. März 2021)

Hat wieder Spass gemacht sich vom Sofa hochziehen zu lassen, insbesondere auch durch Eure Berichte!
Meine Punkte waren diesmal vom um-die-Kirche-fahren.
Wenn alle hoffentlich gut in den Sommer kommen - treffen wir uns mal wieder zur gemeinsamen Tour?
Planen kann man ja nichts, aber Daumen drücken schon.


----------



## hallunke (30. März 2021)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an uns alle! Wenn man überlegt, dass unsere Teams nicht vollständig waren, dann können wir stolz sein.





ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hat wieder Spass gemacht sich vom Sofa hochziehen zu lassen...
> 
> ...Wenn alle hoffentlich gut in den Sommer kommen - treffen wir uns mal wieder zur gemeinsamen Tour?
> Planen kann man ja nichts, aber Daumen drücken schon.


genau so sieht es aus, als zwei "halbe" Teams brauchen wir uns gar nicht zu verstecken + wichtig ist doch sowieso erstmal, dass man sich vom Sofa losgelöst hat.
Dafür (und für alle, die in irgendeiner Weise aktiv sind) habe ich immer den allerhöchsten Respekt.
Und weil das so ist + weil ich uns alle (etwas) kenne, bin ich fest überzeugt, dass die gemeinsamen Touren wieder kommen. Einfach nicht verzagen, immer vorsichtig sein, die Gesamtsituation wird auch mal wieder besser (muss einfach).
Bis dahin genieße ich die vielen Berichte Eurer Touren in Merseburg und Umgebung, oder um Erfurt (sehr interessant jedesmal) bis Weimar und besonders auch die vom "...vom um-die-Kirche-fahren". Da wandern immer mal Anregungen auf die eigene ToDo Liste

bleibt gesund + genießt den Frühling
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2021)

Hallo,
trotz steigender Inzidenz war ich am Gründonnerstag mit Harti (hat erste Impfung erhalten  ) ein wenig unterwegs.
Um 08:30 Uhr starteten wir in Merseburg und fuhren gleich zum Saaleradweg Richtung Bad Dürrenberg.



Die Saale, hier östlich Ockendorf war glatt wie ein Kinderpopo.



Kurze Pause, dann weiter geradeaus, Harti stand ein wenig verkehrt rum.
Weiter ging es hoch nach Rössen und auf den Radweg, parallel zur Straßenbahntrasse nach Bad Dürrenberg weiter.
Kurz vor Kröllwitz wurden wir von einer zügig fahrenden E-Bikerin überrascht, die uns mit einem 25 ziger Schnitt kalt erwischt hat. Das ließ Harti nicht auf sich sitzen und steigerte sofort sein Tempo, kurz vor Kröllwitz war er auf gleicher Höhe mit ihr machte noch einen kleinen Schwatz und ließ sich wieder zurückfallen, um auf mich zu warten.



Er teilte mir aber auch mit, dass er auf der letzten Rille gefahren ist und danach die Zeit, bis ich wieder ran war, genutzt hatte wieder kräftig durchzuatmen.
Da der Saaleradweg ab Bad Dürrenberg Schleuse gesperrt ist, schlug ich den Weg über Wengelsdorf ein.
Auch hier dann noch ein kleines Stück am neu befestigten Saaleufer entlang, bis zum Abzweig nach Großkorbetha.







Ab Großkorbetha dann nach Osten zur Saalebrücke.
Hier befand sich bis 2001 eine Saalefähre. In gut einer Minute konnte hier übersetzten, dann kam aber die Brücke.



Hier war der Standort der Fähre.



Blick von der Brücke flußabwärts, Richtung Bad Dürrenberg.
Auf der Seite von Kleinkorbetha ging es weiter bis zum Abzweig des betonierten Wirtschaftsweg hoch zur Brücke über die BAB 38.



Von der Höhe hat man einen guten Blick, wenn die Sonne scheint, über die BAB 38 Saalebrücke Richtung Tagewerben.
Auf der Höhe wurden dann schnell noch die Handschuhe gewechselt.



Und weiter ging es auf dem Höhenweg über die BAB 38 und die BAB9 in Richtung Röcken.
Aber vorher noch ein wenig durch Wald, Unterholz und einem Feld, kleine Abkürzung, es sollte ja an diesem tag nicht nur Asphalt und Beton sein.







Hier querte ein Rudel Rehwild unseren Weg.



Und hier dann durch das Unterholz weiter zum angrenzenden Feld.



Gut dass es noch eine Traktorspur gab, aber der hatte grobstolliges Profil auf den Reifen gehabt.
Am Ende erreichten wir eine Straße die uns nach Röcken brachte.



Im Mittelgrund sieht man noch eine alte Kieswasch und Kohlebeschickungsanlage, ein Zeitzeuge aus den 20 ziger Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts. In der Mitte sieht man noch den Wasserturm, der 1927 erbaut wurde für die Kieswaschanlage. Bei der Erschließung des Tagebaus bei Röcken stieß man auch auf eine sehr ergiebige Kiesader. Täglich rollten hier 2 Güterzüge mit 25 Waggons voll Kies nach Leuna zum Werksaufbau. 



Hier war der Wendepunkt, über Röcken (bekannt durch den Dichter Friedrich Nietzsche) ging es zurück nach Bad Dürrenberg, vorbei am Gradierwerk, dass gerade saniert wird. In den nächsten Tagen wird auf dem neuen Teilstück der Schwarzdorn eingebracht.







Hier lagert der Schwarzdorn und wartet darauf eingebracht zu werden. Geliefert wird der Schwarzdorn aus Polen und muss so ca. alle 8-12 Jahre erneuert werden. Daran sieht man schon, wer ein Gradierwerk sein eigen nennt ist immer auf Spenden angewiesen.
Am Saaleradweg ging es dann wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt unserer vormittäglichen kleinen Radtour über gute 45 km.
Danke an Harti für die Begleitung und allen Lesern ein schönes Osterfest


----------



## Udo1 (12. April 2021)

Hallo,
gestern war ja der schönste Tag der zu Ende gegangenen Woche. Die Sonne schien und so unternahm ich mit Harti eine kleine nachmittägliche Tour durch den südlichen Saalekreis.
Natürlich war die gewählte Strecke wieder nicht ganz uneigennützig geplant .
Unsere Fahrt führte am Saaleradweg entlang Richtung Bad Dürrenberg. Da hatten wohl noch mehr die Idee von einer Radtour. Biker von vorn und von hinten, man musste ganz schön aufpassen. Aber als erstes wurde dann ein Versteck angesteuert und der Behälter wurde auch gefunden.



nachdem wir uns ins Logbuch eingetragen hatten ging es weiter durch Bad Dürrenberg über Wölkau bis zur Schleuse in Wüstenneutzsch. Hier steppte der Bär, die Sitzgruppe vor der Schleuse und die dortige Wiese voll belegt mit Radfahrern und welche die mit 4 Rädern angereist waren und dort ihr Picknick durchführten.







Anhand der Kennzeichen konnte man die dort in der Sonne sitzenden eindeutig Halle und Leipzig zuordnen.
Von hier ging es dann weiter über Friedensdorf zum Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg bei Tragarth. Hier versteckte ein Leipziger Ehepaar ihre Picknickverpackung erst einmal in die dort stehenden Öffnungen der Kabeltrommeln. Nachdem ich sie auf ihr frevelhaftes Verhalten hingewiesen habe, wurde man auch noch unflätig angemacht, aber man packte es letztendlich wieder ein. Auf den Wiesen am Rüstenweg konnte man heute, neben den vielen Spaziergängern und Bikern auf dem Weg, auch etliche Silberreiher bewundern.







Entlang der Luppe ging es dann weiter bis Löpitz.







Von Löpitz bis Merseburg zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour war es dann nur noch ein Katzensprung.


----------



## Udo1 (12. April 2021)

Hallo,
gestern Abend probierte ich mal ganz sporadisch die Webseite des Merseburger Impfzentrums aus, nur um zu sehen ob ich schon einen Termin bekomme. Ich war richtig erschrocken, als ich aufgefordert wurde meine Daten einzugeben, im Ergebnis dessen hatte ich einen Termin für Montag, den 12.04. um 10:35 Uhr im Impfzentrum bekommen. Heute bin ich überpünktlich zum Termin erschienen und die Spritze wurde schon 15 Minuten früher gesetzt, als geplant. Alles lief super ab, keine Wartezeiten und den zweiten Termin habe ich auch gleich bei meiner gestrigen Anmeldung bekommen. Ich bin zufrieden, dass alles so reibungslos geklappt hat. Also für die nächsten 2-3 Tage erst mal keine Radtour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (12. April 2021)

Gratuliere Dir zum Impftermin👍👍👍 da hast Du ja bald ein paar Sorgen weniger. 
Bei uns ging letzte Woche mal eine Meldung durchs Radio, dass sich auch 60jährige melden können. Meine Frau hat gekurbelt + als ich mit dem Wochenendeinkauf hatte sie unsere Impftermine komplett gebucht. Und zwar auch stehenden Fußes + sofort. Ging auch sehr problemlos und gut organisiert über die Bühne. Bei uns muss dies aber auch eine Einmalfliege gewesen sein, einige die es uns nachmachen wollten (+ nicht sofort reagiert hatten) sind danach nicht mehr dran gekommen.

Zum Verhalten als Radfahrer folgendes:
Ich bin ja gleich per Rad zum Termin gefahren + keiner hat gemeckert + ich habe auch keine negativen Erscheinungen. Die darauffolgenden Tage bin ich auch immer etwas (moderat) gefahren, ging alles glatt. Gestern (3. Tag) gab es dann bei dem grandiosen Wetter kein halten mehr, da musste ich einfach noch mal rollen. Sonntag Nachmittag zum Geiseltalsee (zum Tourbericht hier) - ok, das war vom Drängelaufkommen nicht die beste Idee. Vor Ort war tatsächlich JEDER Parkplatz überfüllt, die Rundwege waren rappeldicke voll + an den geöffneten Imbiß-ToGo-Ständen standen schlangenweise die Menschengruppen:





Zum Glück hatte ich ja noch den Hin- und Rückweg + dabei etwas freiere Bahn:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+ sehenswerte Stellen:




Aber doch: Wetter war prima + Impfmäßig scheint es auch ok zu sein.
Interessant finde ich ja eher die Ansage einer russischen Ärztin, dass man nach dem Impfen 56 Tage Alkohol meiden soll - ein anderer russischer Arzt gab drei Tage an... Die wollen wohl ihre Bevölkerung zu abstinenterer Lebensweise motivieren...?!?

ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du es gut wegsteckst + allen anderen, dass sie bald drankommen
Viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (12. April 2021)

Ja, wie ich sehe war in Braunsbedra ja schon ordentlich was los, aber die Abstände wurden wohl einigermaßen eingehalten wie ich auf dem Bild sehen konnte.


----------



## hallunke (13. April 2021)

im Prinzip schon, etwas grenzwertig vielleicht. Die "Kleingruppen" lassen sich möglicherweise als jeweils EINE Kohorte / Blase oder was auch immer. Aktuell würde ja in den meisten Gegenden schon wieder ein Haushalt + eine Person gelten (da weiß aber anscheinend auch keiner, wie sinnvoll so eine Zahl ist - besonders draußen)
Abgesehen von den Wartekollektiven verstopften die Gruppen in Bewegung sämtliche Rundwege am See. Slalom war echt angesagt + absolute Konzentration. Ich war froh, als es hinter der Halde wieder Richtung Norden ging


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2021)

Hallo,
am heutigen Nachmittag wollte ich eigentlich mit Harti einen Auenrunde durchführen.
Der Wetterbericht für den Nachmittag wurde erst einmal negiert. Was soll es, es kommt sowieso nicht wie angesagt, aber dieses Mal hatten wir doch Pech, nach 7,5 km fing es an zu tröpfeln und es wurde stärker. Also entschloss ich mich mit Harti umzukehren.
So wurden es heute leider nur 15 km, aber Harti hat wenigstens die Ursache für seinen wackligen Sattel gefunden. Also am Sattel hat es nicht gelegen, es war schlimmer.



Sein schönes Stevens, das mit ihm zusammen alt geworden ist, hat leider ausgedient.
Mal sehen mit welchem er bei der nächsten Ausfahrt aufläuft. Wird es wohl eine elektrische Unterstützung haben? Wer weiß, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Rotom (18. April 2021)

Oh Harti
Es tut mir Leid um Dein treuen Begleiter. Ein Ende hat auch ein neuen Anfang und Herausforderungen. 
 Euch weiter viele Touren. Danke daß Ich daran Teil haben darf


----------



## hallunke (18. April 2021)

na ich vermute, dass er sich doch noch ein leichtes Mountainbike zulegt; er hatte ja schon immer mal gefachsimpelt und um kurze Probefahrten gebeten. Es ist doch einfach ganz bewundernswert was er und sein Rad gemeinsam bewältigt haben. Ich drücke schon die Daumen, dass es noch lange so weiter geht (also für Harti mit neuem Rad)
Wo seid Ihr in der Aue unterwegs gewesen? Ich war gestern nachmittags noch spontan von uns aus Richtung Elsteraue, Kollenbey (Störche ansehen), Burgliebenau + Wallendorfer See unterwegs:




Die letzten paar Meter, schon wieder in Halle, wurde es auch nass.

viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2021)

hallunke schrieb:


> ........
> Wo seid Ihr in der Aue unterwegs gewesen?
> 
> viele Grüße
> Andreas (hallunke)


Kurz vor Tragarth, da gibt es auch ein Storchennest, war dann Schluss und wir kehrten um. Hat ferade noch so gepasst um nicht noch die Regenbekleidung anzulegen.


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2021)

Hallo,
wenn das Wetter so bleibt, wie die jetzige Voraussagung ist, dann werde ich am Donnerstag um 10:00 Uhr Richtung Neuenburg fahren. Der Wind kommt aus Richtung West, also ideal für die Rücktour. 
Mal sehen ob Harti Zeit hat.


----------



## hallunke (20. April 2021)

Donnerstag hätte ja fast gepasst, muss in Naumburg EINEN Termin erledigen (14:00 Uhr max. eine Stunde), da will ich auch das Rad mitnehmen. Schade, um die Zeit sitzt Ihr bestimmt schon am Kaffeetisch. Aber danke schon mal für die Vorab-Windangabe👍
Hat Harti inzwischen schon ein neues Rad?
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2021)

Hallo,
morgen der zweite Anlauf Richtung Freyburg zur Neuenburg mit Harti, der erste musste kurzfristig abgesagt werden. Mal sehen wie das Wetter mitspielt. Auf der Neuenburg gibt es einiges zu entdecken, das einen gar nicht so bewusst wird, wenn dort oben lustwandelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (30. April 2021)

da wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg beim Entdecken... das Wetter macht einen halbwegs brauchbaren Eindruck.
Gute Fahrt + viele Grüße an Harti
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von unserer gestrigen Tour von Merseburg zur Neuenburg bei Freyburg.
Start war um 09:00 Uhr. Das Wetter war am Anfang etwas bewölkt, wobei sich zum Mittag auch die Sonne öfter mal blicken ließ. Harti hatte sein Giant Straßenrad dabei  . Wobei ich auf geraden Abschnitten mit seiner Übersetzung von 52:11 nicht mithalten konnte.
Vom Startpunkt ging es zum Einstieg in den 3 Städteradweg Heerstraße. Der ist aber zurzeit an der Höhe der Gaststätte „Zur Sülze“ für jeglichen Verkehr, auch für Fußgänger gesperrt, wegen Baumfällarbeiten am Wegesrand.



Irgendwie haben wir es aber geschafft am Tag der Arbeit doch auf die Heerstraße zu gelangen, die wir dann nach Westen folgten. Rechts vom Radweg sahen wir die abgestorbenen gefällten und schon zerlegten Pappeln liegen, die dort auf ihren Abtransport warteten.


Vom Radweg hatten wir heute eine gute Sicht über die blühenden Rapsfelder Richtung Halde Blösien und Halde Pfännerhall.
Kurz vor der BAB 38 bogen wir nach Süden ab. Hier verlief einmal die Spülschlammtrasse die von Buna bis zum Ostufer des Runstedter See verlief und dort in den See eingeleitet wurde. Auf einer Nebenstraße überquerten wir die BAB 38 und rollten abwärts fahrend in Blösien ein. Von Blösien dann weiter auf der K2174 bis nach Frankleben. Das Schloss ließen wir heute links liegen. Wer einen Besuch im Geiseltal plant, sollte durchaus dem Schloss und den Sagenstein im Schlossgarten einen Besuch abstatten. Auch befindet sich im Schloss eine Pilgerherberge und eine Frühstückspension.(Pilgerherberge & Frühstückspension Winterpause vom 30.11. bis 31.3. | Kulturgut Schloss Frankleben (schloss-frankleben.de))
Den Sagenstein, Die Hufeisenschmiede zu Frankleben an der alten Schmiede ließen wir rechts liegen, bevor wir den Radweg neben der K2174 erreichten, der uns zum Radweg am Nordufer des Runstedter See brachte. Auf diesen Radweg ging es heute nach Braunsbedra bis fast zum Ortsausgang. Hinter dem Stadtpark bogen wir nach Süden ab, fuhren am „Restaurant der Vier Seen), die entsprechend zum Tag der Arbeit noch in der Zeit der DDR-Welt leben,


weiter bis Schortau, auch den Sagenstein „Die Waschfrau an der Leiha zu Schortau“, am Ortseingang ließen wir heute unbeachtet zurück. Auf dem Radweg an der Leiha am südlichen Ortsende ging es weiter bis nach Leiha. Hier bewunderten wir noch eine alte gestutzte Linde, an der Hauptstraße gelegen.


Jetzt ging es aber erst einmal auf der B176 weiter bis zum Ortseingang Almsdorf, war ja Feiertag und ganz wenig Verkehr. Ab Almsdorf dann weiter Gröst, vorbei am Weingut Thürkind und dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg am Nordhang des Kuhbergs weiter nach Westen bis wir auf den Wirtschaftsweg Branderoda-Zeuchfeld stießen.


Der in den letzten Jahren ertüchtigt wurde und jetzt aus 2 Betonspuren besteht. Auf diesen dann bis zur B176 Ortseingang Zeuchfeld weiter.



Ab hier entschied ich mich, wegen Feiertag und wenig Verkehr auf der B176 bis zum Kreisel Ortseingang Freyburg zu fahren. Am Kreisel bogen wir nach Süden ab auf die Straße die zur Neuenburg hochführt. Ja es war schon ein ordentlicher Anstieg, den ich durch die elektrische Unterstützung natürlich besser überwand, als Harti mit seiner Straßenausführung. Es waren aber nur wenige 100 Meter, dann ging es auf der Höhe bis zum „Dicken Wilhelm“ den Bergfried der Neuenburg weiter.
(Dicker Wilhelm - Museum & Ausstellungen - Kulturstiftung Sachsen-Anhalt (schloss-neuenburg.de))
Vor einigen Jahren wollte ein bekannter Kondomhersteller dieses Wahrzeichen mit einem Kondom verhüllen, woraus leider nichts geworden ist.


Nur noch wenige Meter und wir passierten das Vorburgtor der äußeren Schlossanlage. Über dem barocken Osttor steht noch das Baujahr.







Anschließend machten wir einen Abstecher zur Edelbrennerei, bevor wir durch das Haupttor in den Innenbereich der Schlossanlage zur Schlossmauer an der Westseite gelangten.

Hier kann man den Haingott, der sich im linken oberen Bereich vor dem Löwentor befindet, besichtigen. Man vermutet dass es sich um einen alten Germanengott handeln könnte.







_(in der Mitte über den hervorstehenden 4 Holzbalken darüber befindet sich der Haingott)_
Gleich hinter der Schlossmauer befindet sich der Brunnen, mit einer Tiefe von 102,40 Metern im 17. Jahrhundert erbaut wurde.



Und ja die Neuenburg ist auch die Schwester der Wartburg.
Bevor es weiter durch den äußeren Bereich der Schlossanlage ging schauten wir von der Westmauer hinunter in das Unstruttal.



Dann ging es zur Westseite des Schlosses, wo man hoch oben noch 4 separate Latrinen erkenne kann. Ja auch die herrschaftlichen Damen und Herren hatten, zwar kein Wasserklo, dafür aber ein freifallendes Luftklo.



Bevor wir uns auf den Rückweg begaben schauten wir noch zur alten Seilbahn, die das Schloss mit den notwendigsten Gütern versorgte, war aber schön neuzeitlich.


Jetzt ging es zurück durch die alte Göhle, vorbei am ehemaligen Jagdschloß „Klein Frieden-Thal“, das aber 1773/74 vollständig abgebrochen wurde.


Weiter ging es durch die alte Göhle, die von blühenden Buschwindrösschen überseht ist, bis zur Napoleonseiche am Ostrand.







_(rechts die alte Eiche, links die neue Eiche)_
Hier dann erst einmal eine kleine Pause.
Ab hier dann weiter auf dem Höhenweg (Luftschiff),


dann weiter über Pettstedt mit seiner neuen Pilgerunterkunft auf dem ökumenischen Pilgerweg bis zum Großkaynaer See (Südfeldsee) Der See gehört zum einen Teil zum Saalekreis und zum anderen Teil zum Burgenlandkreis. Weiter ging es rückwärts auf dem Pilgerweg bis zum Startpunkt zurück, wo wir gegen 14:45 Uhr eintrafen.
Ja es waren dann gute 60 km gewesen. Wir sahen außer blühenden Rapsfeldern fast keine andere Kulturart auf den Feldern gedeihen, alles nur gelb. Es war eine angenehme altersgerechte Tour gewesen, mir hat es Spaß gemacht und Harti sicherlich auch.


----------



## hallunke (2. Mai 2021)

grandiose Bilder, grandiose Tour, schön beschrieben + dazu noch grandioses Wetter.
Ich hatte die Runde gerade bei komoot gefunden


----------



## Udo1 (8. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht von der heutigen Tour mit Harti ins Kabelsketal.
Um 09:00 Uhr traf ich mich mit Harti an der B91 Kreuzung Gerichtsrain. Es sollte eine kleine Geocachetour ins Kabelsketal werden. Pünktlich starteten wir in Richtung Saaleradweg und passierten die Saale auf der Neumarktbrücke. Weiter ging es am Ostufer der Saale, vorbei am Blick zum Schloss Merseburg und zum Schleusenkanal Meuschau. 











Hier wurde der Saalekanal überwunden, dann weiter an der Biene Maja in Meuschau vorbei



zum östlichen Ortsausgang. Ab hier zum Storchennest in Lössen. 2 Jungtiere konnten wir zweifelsfrei ausmachen.







Wir überquerten die Luppe und fuhren weiter zum Westufer des Wallendorfer Sees. Ab hier ging es auf dem Radweg der zwischen ehemaliger Kiesgrube und Westufer Wallendorfer See bis nach Burgliebenau führt weiter. 



Am Wegesrand standen heute mindestens 15 Ornithologen und beobachteten das treiben der Wasservögel auf der Wasseroberfläche der gefluteten Kiesgrube. Ab Burgliebenau weiter bis Lochau und hier dann auf dem Elsterradweg gen Osten bis zur Abfahrt vom Radweg an der Ortschaft Weßmar. 



_(Sie zeigte die richtige Uhrzeit an Sonnenuhr in Weßmar)_
Von hier dann weiter auf einer alten KAP-Straße nach Norden bis Gröbers. Gröbers wurde in nördlicher Richtung durchquert, gleich nach dem Ortsausgang waren wir dann in Schwoitsch angelangt, hier stießen wir das erste Mal auf die Kabelske, unser erstes Zwischenziel. In Schwoitsch dann am östlichen Rand nach Norden in den Park. Kurze Pause mit Selfie im Park und schnell noch den Geocache aufgesucht und geloggt. 







Dann weiter durch den Park über eine marode Brücke, ich ließ Harti den Vortritt, er ist leichter als ich. Ging aber alles gut. Dann weiter auf der L168 nach Norden bis Osmünde, weiter am Westrand des Ortes nach Norden bis zur Osmünderstraße. Diese folgten wir dann in nordwestlicher Richtung auf dem Salzfuhrweg Halle-Leipzig bis Kleinkugel.



Es ging auf der Hauptstraße ungefähr bis Ortsmitte, wo wir auf die Straße „Am Kabelskesteg“ abbogen und dieser Straße bis in die nordwestliche Spitze der Gartenanlage „Am Kabelskesteg fuhren, hier stießen wir wieder auf die Kabelske, unser heutiges Ziel und gleichzeitiger Wendepunkt. 







Der in fußläufiger Ufernähe befindliche Geocache wurde erfolgreich gefunden, so hatten wir die heutige Zielstellung erreicht und es konnte über Kleinkugel und dem Radweg nach Zwintschöna 



zurückgehen. Ab Zwintschöna dann weiter über die B6 bis zum Dieskauer Schloss. Nun hier gibt es noch viel zu tun, 











dann weiter durch den Schlosspark, vorbei an etlichen Skulpturen und dem Teehaus zum großen Mühlteich. In der Mitte des Teiches befindet sich eine Insel, hier stand einmal das chinesische Teehaus, von dem aber nichts mehr übriggeblieben ist. Auf dem Weg parallel zum Mühlgraben ging es nach Süden zum Südufer des Mühlteiches und dann weiter zur Regatterstrecke am Osendorfer See.







Ab hier konnten wir dann den Radweg nach Süden bis Radewell folgen. Wir durchquerten Radewell in westlicher Richtung bis Ammendorf B91 und folgten dann den Radweg an der B91 bis Merseburg zurück.
Ja es war wieder eine interessante Tour, mit wenig Wind dafür aber mit Sonne, die für einen leichten Sonnenbrand gesorgt hat.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
wenn das Wetter mitspielt geht es am Samstag mit Harti zum Fischer am Kerner See zum Fischessen.
Kleine 60 km -Runde.


----------



## hallunke (11. Mai 2021)

Ihr Helden! Lasst es Euch auf jeden Fall schmecken 👍


----------



## Udo1 (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
hier ein kleiner Tourbericht von der gestrigen Tour mit Harti zum Fischer am Kerner See. 
In der letzten Woche fanden wir, dass wir doch wieder einmal ein frisches Fischbrötchen essen müssten. Na ja so ganz frisch wie an der Küste wohl nicht, aber immerhin in heimischen Gefilden. Am Freitagabend noch schnell das Regenradar für den Sonnabendvormittag gecheckt, sah gut aus, Regen ab 13:00 Uhr. Das sollte klappen.
Um 09:00 Uhr starteten wir dann in Merseburg West und fuhren auf einen Radweg bis zur Eisenbahnlinie Merseburg-Buna in Wassertal.



_(In der Mitte raucht der Schornstein vom Uniper Kohlekraftwerk)_
Dort stießen wir auf den Laucha-Schwarzeicheradweg und folgten diesen



 über Knapendorf und Bündorf bis hinter die BAB38. Die Sonne lachte, der Wind war auch nicht so heftig, es war bestes Radlerwetter. Nach dem überqueren der L172 ging es durch Milzau weiter auf der Milzauer Straße, vorbei am Thälmanndenkmal bis zum Ortseingang Unterkriegstedt. Ab hier dann auf einen nagelneuen Plattenweg nach Norden zur ICE-Trasse am Ortseingang von Bad Lauchstädt.



Wir hatten kaum die Trasse überquert da kam ein rauschen auf und zu und ehe ich ein Foto machen konnte war der ICE Richtung Erfurt schon vorbei.
Weiter ging es durch Bad Lauchstädt, vorbei am Neuen Schillerhaus, Kurpark und Schwimmbad. Am südlichen Ortsrand von Bad Lauchstädt und Schotterey weiter



bis zum Sagenstein, „Der Großgräfendorfer Glockenstreit“ vor dem Ortseingang von Großgräfendorf am Radweg der Laucha gelegen.



Weiter auf dem Radweg durch Großgräfendorf und entlang der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke Merseburg-Schafstädt.


Am nächsten Abzweig ging es nach Norden, über die BAB38 und den anschließenden Wirtschaftsweg bis nach Steuden.



Durch den Ort, vorbei am gepflegten Dorfteich, 



aber nicht zum Hühnerhof, wo es 30 Eier für 2,50 € gibt, weiter nach Etzdorf. Das Rittergut haben wir heute links liegen gelassen, aber wenn es jemand interessiert Hoffest ist am 20.06.2021. (Veranstaltungen, Events oder Hochzeit im Rittergut Etzdorf (rittergut-etzdorf.de))
Auf der Hutberg Straße ging es dann erste einmal leicht bergauf, linker Hand der Tagebau von Romonta Wansleben. Auf der Höhe angekommen ging es dafür aber rasant bergab bis nach Wansleben am See.



(Am Horizont das Weindorf Höhnstedt)
Wir unterquerten die Eisenbahnlinie Halle-Eisleben und bogen dann auf die Straße Langer Weg ab und fuhren nach Westen bis zur Hautstraße. 



_(Kamen gerade so durch bei einer Höhe von 2,70 m)_
Auf dieser dann zügig weiter bis zur B80. Die überquerten wir nach Norden und fuhren parallel zum Weida Ringkanal weiter bis zum Abzweig Fischerhof am Kerner See.



Ziel erreicht, Maske raus und rein in den Verkaufsraum, aber immer einzeln. Lecker Matjesbrötchen bestellt und bezahlt, wieder raus bis vor dem Eingang zum Fischerhof, wo wir dann schmatzend am Kerner See standen und unser wohlverdientes Fischbrötchen verspeisten.











Nachdem alles verputzt war ging es zurück bis kurz vor die B80. Hier bog ich auf einen alten asphaltierten Weg ab, der parallel zur B80 gen Osten führte ab. Nach einiger Zeit Schluss mit Asphalt, jetzt Stolpersteine und dann unbefestigt mit Wasserpfützen und Wiese.



Wir gelangten so bis zum östlichen Ortseingang von Langenbogen. Auf der L156 weiter gen Osten bis zum Solarpark Am Schauchenberg, hier dann 90° nach Süden, über die B80 bis zum Schloss Köchstedt. Ja auch das Schloss hat schon bessere Tage gesehen, aber es ist schon mal eingerüstet.



Eigentlich handelt es sich hier ja um einen Gutshof, dessen Wohngebäude im 19. Jahrhundert zu einem Landschloss aufgewertet wurde. So bürgerte sich schnell im Volksmund der Begriff Schloss ein.
Sehr interessant ist dieser Artikel zum Verkauf von Adelstitel im Zusammenhang mit dem Schloss. Schloß Köchstedt: Prozess um dubiose Adelstitel (mz.de)
Den Bereich des Schlosses verließen wir gen Süden und kamen nach dem durchfahren etlicher Wasserlöcher und Schlammabschnitte in Teutschenthal am Ufer der Würde an. Vorbei am Lamahof, über die Brücke die über die Würde führt



stießen wir am Ende des Weges auf die L173, die uns nach Süden bis hinter das dortige Industriegebiet brachte. Hier bog ich nach Osten auf die K2150 ab und folgte dieser bis zum Abzweig nach Süden der zu den dortigen Windpark führt. Auch hier wieder Wasserlöcher über Wasserlöcher


und Harti mit seinen Rennradreifen und der ungefederten Gabel immer klaglos hinter mir. Am Ende des Weges bogen wir wieder nach Osten ab, überquerten die BAB 143 und rollten jetzt entspannt mit Rückenwind auf Betonfahrspuren bis nach Dehlitz am Berge. Von Dehlitz am Berge wieder nach Süden auf der L163 bis zum Abzweig nach Dörstewitz. 
Dann durch den Ort, am Zaun der DOW-Werkes vorbei bis zum Königsborn, hier ein kurzer Halt für ein Foto.



Hier tränkte König Heinrich I. sein Pferd höchst persönlich👍, bevor er weiter zog, um die Ungarn am 15. März 933, in der Schlacht bei Riade, irgendwo an der Unstrut zu schlagen. Von hier waren es dann nur 2 km bis zum Ausgangspunkt unserer kleinen 62 km-Tour wegen eines Fischbrötchens.😉
Wir trafen kurz nach 13:00 Uhr ein, der Regen kam natürlich nicht, aber die Sonne hat wie immer auf der ganzen Tour gelacht. Was will man mehr.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
die Sonne sollte heute scheinen, so habe ich mich mit Harti zu einer kleinen 46 km Tour nach Lützen verabredet, wie immer nicht ganz eigennützig. Wir trafen uns um 09:00Uhr am Gerichtsrain in Merseburg, Harti hatte sich schon ein wenig warm gefahren.



So das wir im fliegenden Start sofort zum Saaleradweg fuhren, die Saale auf der Neumarktbrücke überquerten und auf einer Nebenstraße zur B181 gelangten. Diese wurde überquert und wir fuhren weiter Richtung Gut Werder. Vom Gut dann Richtung Trebnitz, wo wir den Kanal überquerten. Der führt von der Saale bei Leuna durch die alte Saaleaue bis in Höhe der B181 bei Meuschau wo der kleine Kanal wieder in den Saalekanal mündet.



Trebnitz verließen wir östlichen Ortsausgang und folgten der Ausfallstraße bis nach Friedensdorf.



(Hier die Brücke unter der Bahnlinie Leuna -Lochau, wo in der Regel täglich ein Zug zur Deponie Lochau fährt.
Friedensdorf wurde am südlichen Ortsausgang wieder verlassen. Ca 1,5 km hinter Friedensdorf kann man die Beregnungsanlage bewundern. Zu DDR- Zeiten gab es so etwas auch schon sowjetischer Bauart. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können dass dies Anlage Fregatt hieß.



Wir wechselten danach die Richtung nach Osten zur L184 und fuhren auf dieser, vorbei an neu geschaffenen Biotoppen (ehemalige Kiesgruben) links und rechts der Straße bis Schladebach.



In Schladebach stießen wir auf den Floßgrabenradweg, den folgten wir bis zur Brücke, wo der Floßgraben den Bach "Der Bach" überquerte und nachten dort einen kurzen Halt am neuen geschaffenen Rastplatz.
Der Rastplatz und die Infotafeln wurden ganz neu erstellt durch den Floßgrabenverein.
Ein Mitglied war gerade dabei die Hinterlassenschaften der letzten Party zu beseitigen.



_Unten der Bach "Der Bach" und darüber der Floßgraben)_



Die mussten ordentlich gebechert haben, nach den leeren hochprozentigen Flaschen zu urteilen, die nicht im Abfallbehälter, aber auf der Wiese und neben dem Rastplatz gefunden worden sind. Auch ja die fröhlichen Zecher hatten ihre mit ihren Namen beschrifteten Becher gleich noch stehen gelassen. Da man sich ja in so einem kleinen Ort kennt, wusste der fleißige Herr auch wer sie sind.



Weiter führte uns der Weg neben den Floßgraben in südöstlicher Richtung bis Rampitz.















Ab Rampitz dann weiter bis nach Nempitz, immer in Sichtweite zum Floßgraben.







_(Friedensplatz Nempitz)_
Am östlichen Ortsausgang überquerten wir die L187 und fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis zum nördlichen Ortseingang von Lützen weiter.


Weiter durch Lützen bis zu einer ganz kleinen Gartenanlage, an deren Ende es leider nicht weiter ging, laut Google Earth müsste es aber weiter gehen zum Radweg Lützen- Makranstädt. So drehten wir um und machten uns durch Lützen auf den Heimweg. Aber meinen Geocache hatte ich gefunden gehabt.



Es ging vorbei am Rathaus Lützen Richtung Zöllschen, über die BAB 9, danach auf den Radweg Sohle-Kohle-Geschichte, der bis zum Geiseltalsee führt.



Auf diesen dann weiter durch Bad Dürrenberg zum Saaleradweg und auf diesem zurück zum Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour.
Es waren dann gute 46 km und ab ca. 11:00 Uhr sogar mit Sonne. Der Wind war mäßig, dafür waren einige Abschnitte auf dem Wirtschaftsweg nach Lützen sehr schlammig gewesen.
Mein Dank gilt wie immer meinem Mitfahrer Harti, der wieder klaglos mit seinen dünnen Reifen immer hinter mir war.
Und nächste Woche versuchen wir mal, ob wir eine echt Thüringer Bratwurst in Bad Sulza essen können.
Hier die Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
das Wetter am heutigen Vormittag war ja richtig gut um eine kleine Tour nach Halle zu machen. Ich musste heute zu den Franckeschen Stiftungen und dann weiter in die Altstadt. Wie schon bekannt bin ich ja ein Geocacher und hatte auf dem Weg bis zu den Franckeschen Stiftungen auch das eine und andere Versteck aufzusuchen gehabt.
Also von Merseburg bis Ortseingang Ammendorf ging es immer auf den B91 begleitenden Radweg. Hier hieß es nur aufpassen, dass man sich keine Glasscherben in die Reifen fuhr. Ab Ortseingang Ammendorf bog ich in Richtung zur Georgi-Dimitroff-Straße ab und folgte dieser und der Karlsruher Allee Richtung Westen. Kurz vor dem Kreisel bog ich in die Dresdener Straße ab und fuhr am Ende durch einen bewaldeten mit einem liegenden Baumstamm über den Weg 



weiter bis zur Hanoier Straße. Hier der erste kurze Halt mit Skulpturen die ich noch nicht kannte. 



Und ja Ameisen krabbelten dann auch noch an mich rum.
Weiter ging es auf der Karlsruher Allee, der Paul-Suhr-Straße und der Straße der Republik, vorbei am HFC-Stadion Richtung Norden bis zum Melanchthonplatz. 







Hier fehlte mir noch eine Angabe und zwar der Umfang des Platzes. Leider fand ich keine Informationstafel zum Platz und fuhr dann weiter auf der Beesener Straße bis zum Kreisel, bog dann ab in die Willy-Brandt-Straße Richtung Schorre.
Auf Höhe der Schorre führt eine Treppe Richtung Montessori Kinderhaus runter.
Vor ca. 12 Jahren hätte ich das noch im Sattel sitzend absolviert, heute wurde das Bike getragen.
Der Weg führte mich zu den Franckeschen Stiftungen vor das Denkmal von "August Hermann Francke"
Hier war der Start für meine neue Herausforderung den LAB "Stadt der Superlative" mit 5 Stationen.







Nachdem ich die Aufgabe gelöst hatte dann weiter unter der B80 hindurch zum Eselsbrunnen und dem Beatles-Museum.
Hier war ich auf den Spuren des Esels der auf Rosen geht unterwegs. 
Die nächste Station war das Stadtmuseum und ein Drehort des Polizeirufs 110 vom letzten Sonntag.



_(Stadtmuseum und Christian Wolff Haus in der großen Märkerstraße 10)_







_(Das war wohl ein Drehort gewesen)_
Der nächste Halt war die Händelhalle und zwar die Spitze.



_( Im Foyer befindet sich die längste Radierung der Welt, 5 m lang und 80 cm breit)_
Danach noch einen Abstecher Richtung Hallmarkt zum Neuen städtischen Gymnasium mit seinem halleschen Mundart Giebel. Z.B. "Was schmust der Lubbert" Was ungefähr übersetzt wird mit "Nach der Uhrzeit fragen".
Jetzt noch einen Abstecher in die Schmeerstraße zu einem besonderen Haus, wo schon Martin Luther 1545 gewohnt hatte.



Gleich daneben im Nachbarhaus befindet sich noch ein Bild, wo der Müllersbursche mit seinem Esel und das Stadtwappen von Halle abgebildet ist.







Nachdem alles in der Zeit, die ich mir vorgenommen hatte gefunden wurde ging es zurück, vorbei an der Franckeschen Stiftungen zum Rannischenplatz und auf der Wörmlitzer Straße bis zum HFC-Stadion. Hier bog ich aber in die Max-Lademann-Straße ab, vorbei an der Quelle des Gesundbrunnens 



zum Böllberger Weg und auf dem Saaleradweg zurück nach Merseburg.
Es war eine schöne kleine Stadtbesichtigung am Vormittag, mit einigen Ecken die ich so noch nicht kannte.
Strecke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
heute möchte ich meinen 83 jährigen Mitfahrer Harti zu seinem Geburtstag gratulieren.




das wünscht dir dein ständiger Begleiter Udo🌻


----------



## Rotom (2. Juni 2021)

Auch ich möchte Harti zum Geburtstag gratulieren. Alles gute zum Geburtstag. Noch viele Touren mit dem Fahrrad. Viel Gesundheit 🎂🥂🍾🎈🎈


----------



## hallunke (7. Juni 2021)

erstmal ein  👍 für die beschriebene Suchaktion in Halle. Ist schon spannend, was da manchmal alles so versteckt wird, bzw. welche Rätsel sie sich noch dazu ausdenken.
Aber viel wichtiger:

Auch von mir viele gute Wünsche zu Hartis Geburtstag. Es ist immer wieder beeindruckend, ihn bei unseren gemeinsamen Runden zu erleben - Hut ab und viel Gesundheit weiterhin

Und zum Schluss noch die Kurzmeldung; bin wieder zurück in Halle...
(habe gestern noch schnell die Radtour für den Naumburger Welterbe-Wandertag geleitet, war eine schöne Runde, nicht so ganz MTB-mäßig aber gute Gruppe, gutes Wetter, gute Veranstaltung... passt)
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
wie hallunke geschrieben hatte, war er gestern auch in Naumburg auf der Welterbetour. Ich war zwar nicht auf der Welterbetour unterwegs, aber eine kleine Stadtführung im Rahmen eines Adventure LAB-Cache habe ich in Naumburg auch absolviert.
Anreise war mit dem Zug von Merseburg bis Naumburg


und schon am Bahnhof war dann die erste virtuelle Station zu finden. Danach ging es vom Bahnhof auf dem Bauernweg



hoch zum Georgenberg und von dort weiter zum Domvorplatz. Hier gab es wieder einen Hinweis, der für den LAB-Cache benötigt wird zu suchen.



Vom Dom weiter Richtung Innenstadt und den Lindenring zum Naumburgrer Stadtgefängnis.







Hier das Gefängnis von 1549, sehr spartanisch eingerichtet und nicht nur im Winter eine Herausforderung beim Kampf ums überleben.
Jetzt ging es zum Marktplatz weiter bis zur Stadtkirche St. Wenzel.



Mein nächstes virtuelle Ziel war das Marientor am Marienplatz. Aber vorher kurz vor dem Marientor noch ein kurzer Halt an der Maria-Magdalenen Kirche eingelegt. Diese Kirche hat eine Besonderheit, sie ist ausgestattet mit einer Spiegeldecke und Stuckaturen von Brentani aus dem Jahre 1718.



Jetzt noch die wenigen Meter bis zum Marienetor zu Fuß zurückgelegt.







_(Das Marientor am Naumburger Marienplatz ist das einzige erhaltene Naumburger Stadttor und ein seltenes Beispiel einer Doppeltoranlage mit Barbakane und Innenhof. Es wurde in seinen Ursprüngen bereits im 14. Jahrhundert angelegt. Im Sommer finden im Innenhof und vor der Kulisse des Marientors auf dem Marienplatz Open-Air-Veranstaltungen statt (Mittsommernacht, "Neun Naumburger Nächte", Sommertheater, Open-air Kino, Sommerausklang am Marientor). Quelle: https://www.naumburg.de/de/sehen-und-erleben/marientor.html )_
Nachdem auch hier die Informationen an den zwei virtuellen Stationen gefunden wurden war jetzt noch Nietzsche zu finden. Die Fahrt ging dann zum Holzmarkt, wo das Nietzsche-Denkmal steht.



_(Friedrich Nietzsche (1844 -1900) verbrachte wichtige Kindheitsjahre in Naumburg und in den neunziger Jahren des 19. Jahrhunderts wurde er hier als Kranker von seiner Mutter gepflegt. Das Denkmal stammt von dem Magdeburger Bildhauer Heinrich Apel und trägt den Titel *"Dialog der Neugier"* . Es stellt den Philosophen mit einem fragenden Mädchen dar. Quelle: https://www.bing.com/search?q=naumb...54D9E1528145A7A84C221BF4836A4B&FORM=QBRE&sp=2 )_
Vom Denkmal waren es dann noch wenige Meter zum Nietzsche-Haus am Weingarten 18



jetzt waren alle Informationen für den Abschluss gefunden und es konnte der Heimweg entlang der Stadtmauer angetreten werden, aber dann doch noch ein kleiner Abstecher zum Gerichtsgebäude am Markt und wieder zurück Marienring mit seiner Stadtmauer und den Graben davor.



Die Stadt wurde auf der Halleschen Straße Richtung Hennebrücke an der Saale verlassen. In der Ebene blies mir schon ein heftiger Wind entgegen.



_(Saaleblick Richtung Blütengrund)_
Auf der L205 ging es dann weiter bis Markröhlitz. Ab hier dann auf der alten Kapstraße hoch zum Luftschiff und von dort nach Pettstädt.
Pettstädt wurde im Norden auf einen Wiesenweg verlassen, der mich genau bis nach Almsdorf zur dortigen Kirchenruine brachte.







_(Kirchenruine Almsdorf)_
Ab hier dann nach Leiha und auf dem Leiharadweg über Schortau bis zur Marina Braunsbedra am Geiseltalsee.
Am Sagenstein, der 238 jährigen Lutherlinde und der Kirche wurde noch ein kleiner Stopp eingelegt.







An der Marina angekommen ein kurzer Rundumblick über den See und dann weiter auf den Rundweg bis Strand in Frankleben.







_(Seebrücke Marina Braunsbedra)_





Ja es war eine schöne kleine interessante Stadtrunde mit Ecken, die ich noch nicht kannte.
Auf jeden Fall muss ich noch einmal nach Naumburg um die letzten Herausforderungen noch zu absolvieren.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag ging es mit Harti Richtung Halle. Es galt heute auf den Spuren der Kröllwitzer Sagen und Geschichten zu wandeln, mit dem Rad natürlich  .
Start war in Merseburg am Gerichtsrain um 09:00 Uhr und da wir ja schon etwas älter sind gilt bei uns immer noch 5 Minuten vor der Zeit ist des Radlers Pünktlichkeit. Heute waren es aber 10 Minuten, als wir uns trafen, so ging es gleich auf dem Radweg an der B91 weiter Richtung Norden. Harti nutzte meine Ampelphase gleich aus um etliche Meter gut zu machen.


Auf dem Radweg ging es vorbei an DOW und SUEZ Schkopau bis zum Abzweig nach Hohenweiden. Ach ja SUEZ Deutschland gehört zur international tätigen SUEZ-Gruppe, hier in Schkopau mit Schwerpunkt der Abfallentsorgung. Diese SUEZ-Gruppe ging aus der ehemaligen SUEZ-Kanalbaugesellschaft hervor, soviel zur Geschichte.
Weiter durch Korbetha bis nach Hohenweiden, in Höhe Storchennest mit zum Zeitpunkt des Halts bestehend aus einem erwachsenen Storch und ein Jungstorch.







Aber an unserem Halt konnte man noch etwas anderes bewundern, an dem ich, oder wir immer vorbeigefahren sind. Relaxende Erdmännchen vor einer Wasserburg im Vorgarten. Weiter durch den Ort bis zur Brücke über die Saale bei Röpzig.



Hier kann ich mich noch an die Fahrten mit dem PK50 auf der Saale erinnern, als ich hier zur Unterwasserfahrt auf dem Gelände der sowjetischen Streitkräfte in Wörmlitz viel Zeit verbrachte. Wir fuhren weiter auf der Kaiserslautener Straße Richtung Norden bis zum Abzweig Hafenbahnradweg. Auf diesem Weg ging es wieder über die Saale,



vorbei am ehemaligen Sportparadies, bis zum Holzplatz weiter.
Kurz vor der Brücke Mannsfelder Straße ging der Radweg hoch zur Brücke, wir überquerten dort die Saale und fuhren unterhalb der Sportanlagen



weiter nach Norden bis zur Gimritzer Gutbrücke. Die wurde nach Westen überquert und dann ging es auf den noch unbefestigten Weg weiter nach Norden.
Wir erreichte so die Bürgerbrücke und konnten jetzt auf einen neu gestalteten Radweg entlang der Wilden Saale weiterfahren. Hier bin ich vor Jahren lang, da war alles noch naturbelassen, wir waren erstaunt was so alles in den letzten Jahren geschaffen wurde. Unser erstes Zwischenziel war die Kröllwitzer Brüderhöhle.
_(Zwei Brüder liebten vor Zeiten ein und dass selbe Mädchen, dass sich für keinen entscheiden konnte. Es kam zum Zweikampf, und beide fielen am Felsen der Höhle. Das Mädchen bestattete sie nun in der Höhle. Noch heute hört man nachts Waffengeklirr, denn selbst im Tode kämpfen sie als Geister weiter)


_
Unser nächstes Ziel war der Gänsebrunnen neben der Petruskirche auf dem Kirchberg.
Geschaffen wurde er von Gustav Weidanz und Charles Crodel und wurde 1939 der Stadt übergeben. 62 Jahre nach seiner Aufstellung wurde er restauriert und ging am 20.Juli 2018 wieder in Betrieb.



Hier machten wir noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum dortigen Aussichtspunkt mit herrlichem Blick über die Saale.











Nachdem wir uns am Ausblick satt gesehen hatten ging es zurück über die Kröllwitzer Brücke zum Riveufer, Treppe zur Heinehöhle. Das nächste Ziel wäre eigentlich die Heinehöhle gewesen. Leider alles durch Bauzaun abgesperrt, so konnte die 3. Aufgabe leider nicht gelöst werden. Vielleich kann mir ein Local einen Tipp geben wie ich auf offiziellen Weg zur Höhle komme. So drehten wir um und fuhren entlang des Riveufers nach Süden, bogen aber ab in den Skulpturenpark, um die Aussicht von dieser Uferseite zu genießen.



_(Gesicht zu Gesicht)_



Wir hatten guten Fernblick. Nach der Aussicht ging es oben weiter nach Norden und dann eine langgezogene Treppe runter,



_(Vor ein paar Jahren wäre ich noch im Sattel sitzend runter, aber man wird nicht jünger)_
wo wir auf Höhe der Bootsschenke Maria Hedwig wieder am Riveufer ankamen.



Ab hier dann weiter, vorbei am Heinefelsen zum Rive-Denkmal



_(Es ist die Stele von Richard Robert Rive, der von 1908 bis 1933 Oberbürgermeister von Halle war. Bereits 1945 wurde das Riveufer nach ihm benannt. 1958 erfolgte dann aber im Rahmen des III. Pioniertreffens eine Umbenennung in Fritz-Weineck-Ufer. Seit 1992 trägt das Ufer wieder den Namen Riveufer.)_
zur Ziegelwiese.



Gut, dass ich gerade noch mitbekommen hatte, dass die Dreierbrücke gesperrt ist, so konnte ich noch rechtzeitig zur Peißnitzstraße abbiegen. Auf dem Neuwerk ging es dann in Richtung Süden bis zum Glauchaer Platz und dann weiter auf dem neuen Teilstück des dortigen Radweges zum Böllberger Weg. Wir stießen wieder auf den Saaleradweg und fuhren auf diesen dann wieder zurück nach Merseburg.
Es war eine interessante Tour gewesen mit vielen neuen Eindrücken.
Mein Dank gilt meinen Mitfahrer Harti, der sich heute redlich bei den Steigungen anstrengen musste.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
eine Frage an die Hallenser, kann mir jemand sagen wo sich dieses Denkmal befindet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (13. Juni 2021)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine Frage an die Hallenser, kann mir jemand sagen wo sich dieses Denkmal befindet?
> Anhang anzeigen 1291342







__





						Wladimir Iljitsch Lenin (Denkmal) | Halle im Bild
					






					www.halle-im-bild.de


----------



## hallunke (13. Juni 2021)

du hättest bei Deinen letzten beiden Halle-Cache-Touren ganz easy dran vorbei kommen können - bist einmal 716 m links (ähm westlich) + einmal 472 m rechts (östlich) vorbei gefahren. Wenn Du aus Süden kommst, fast nicht zu übersehen... und 897m nördlich wollte ich Dich schon paarmal zum Kaffee überreden...

war das jetzt das neue Bilderrätsel (dann darf kalihalde weitermachen - oder wie?)
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juni 2021)

hallunke schrieb:


> war das jetzt das neue Bilderrätsel (dann darf @kalihalde weitermachen - oder wie?)
> viele Grüße
> Andreas


Nein, ich benötige die Büchertitel.


----------



## kalihalde (14. Juni 2021)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nein, ich benötige die Büchertitel.


Buch oben "Sowjetmacht" 
Buch Mitte "+ Elektrifizierung" 
Buch unten "= Kommunismus"


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juni 2021)

Danke kalihalde. Dank deines Links konnte ich den Titel finden .
Elektrifizierung wurde für die Lösung gesucht und zwar der 8. und dann der erste Buchstabe.


----------



## hallunke (14. Juni 2021)

hm, naja, das ist schon noch einen Zacken komplizierter, als unsere "simplen" Bilderrätsel hier... Buchstaben abzählen + dann noch paarmal hinfahren um die weiteren Angaben zu erhalten - ganz schön aufwendig!

...die denken sich aber auch einen Kram aus, ich sach nur: "...wieviele Fenster gibt´s am Melanchtonplatz..." oder sowas

OK, ich habe mir gerade einen aufgenommenen Zorn angesehen, da bekommt man auch vieles von Halle mit, sehr schöne Details, sehr gute Kamera. Bei dem heute dachte ich erst, sie hätten Ritter Runkel als Stuntfahrer genommen, er es aber doch nicht.

Udo, wir sehen und Mittwoch - das Wetter spiel anscheinend mit 👍


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juni 2021)

So ist es😀


----------



## Udo1 (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag ging es mit hallunke auf Tour. Start war am Vorplatz Bahnhof Halle, wo ich um 09:36 Uhr eintraf und hallunke schon fast mit den Schuhen scharrte. 
Nach kurzer Coronabegrüßung ließ ich ihm den Vortritt bis zur zur Elisabeth-Brücke über die Saale. Als Local kennt er natürlich den schnellsten Weg dorthin. Dann ging es parallel zur parallel zum Grimnitzer Damm nach Norden. Auf Höhe der ehemaligen Stasizentrale bog ich in die Blücherstraße ab und folgte dieser bis zur Gneisenaustraße. Nach wenigen Metern bog ich nach westen ab und folgte den Radweg am westlichen Rand von Heide Süd bis zur Dölauer Heide.


Ab hier dann durch die Heide auf dem Bergweg gen Westen. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum er so heißt, aber mit Strömlingen war das für mich ja kein Problem. Nach Überquerung der Salzmünder Straße und der Gleise der ehemaligen Bahntrasse Halle-Benkendorf-Gorsleben



ging es dann auf dem Alvenslebenweg und den Köllmerweg weiter nach Westen,


vorbei an der Trasse der B143, wo noch keine Baufortschritte erkennbar sind, bis östlich der Steinbrüche in Köllme. Am Ende dann runter nach Köllme auf einem sehr schottrigen Weg.







Dann weiter Richtung Zappendorf, an der Betsäule ein kurzer Halt und weiter durch Zappendorf entlang der Laweke bis Müllerdorf. Auf der Mühlenstraße weiter, vorbei am Löwentor und der Kanone


verließen wir dann den Ort nach Norden hin. Am Abzweig zum Hasenlager ein kurzer Halt,



wir entschieden uns für den Höhenweg nach Wils und nicht über das Hasenlager. Es ging jetzt erst einmal stetig nach oben, aber man wurde oben mit Blick in das Laweketal belohnt. 



Von Wils auf der L156 nach Westen bis zum Abzweig auf dem Wilser Weg entlang der Laweke bis Schochwitz. Am Schloss ein kleiner Halt,


dann kurz im Schlosspark vorbeigeschaut und schon ging es weiter entlang der Laweke, aber nur ein Stück, dann bog ich ab durch hohes dichtes Gras in Richtung Räther hochwärts fahrend.







Ab Räther dann nach Süden, wo am langen Stein ein kurzer Halt eingelegt wurde. Weiter ging es nach Süden bis Höhnstedt, wo wir am westlichen Ortsrand bis zum südlichen Ortsausgang fuhren. Ab hier ging es dann auf dem Kuhlochweg weiter in einem Bogen an den Weinhängen entlang



bis zur Wanslebener Straße. Ein wenig auf der Straße abwärts, dann einen schmalen Weg zw. den Weinhängen runter bis zur alten B80.



Jetzt weiter nach Süden, vorbei am Kerner See und den Weida-Mittelkanal bis vor zur B80.



Hinter der B80 auf einen asphaltierten Weg parallel zur B80 nach Osten, wo wir dann aber auf die Langenbogener Straße abbogen und nach wenigen Metern auf einen Wirtschaftsweg durch den dortigen Forst bis zum südlichen Fuß der Kalihalde Teutschenthal fuhren.



Wir überquerten den Bahnübergang am Haltepunkt Teutschenthal und fuhren auf der Reichsbahnstraße nach Osten bis zum Ende. Eigentlich wollte ich weiter auf der Nordseite der Eisenbahnlinie gen Osten fahren, aber zu viel Schotter, so entschloss ich mich auf dem alten Bahndamm der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke Teutschenthal Bennstedt weiter zu fahren,



mit einigen wenigen Hindernissen gelangten wir dann aber an einem ehemaligen Bahnübergang an und bogen dort nach Süden ab. Auf diesen Wirtschaftsweg ging weiter bis Eisdorf. Eisdorf verließen wir auf der alten Straße „Nach der Hohle“ die uns stetig aufwärtsfahrend,


vorbei am im Bau befindlichen Solarpark bis zur L164 brachte. Ab hier dann ein wenig auf der L164 bis zum Abzweig nach Holleben, mit Blick auf den Spruch Eisern Chemie.
Ab Holleben bis zum Kreisel und dann weiter durch die Auen westlich des Mühlgrabens bis Benkendorf. In Rockendorf ein kurzer Verpflegungshalt,







dann weiter durch Hohenweiden, vorbei am Alpakahof bis zum Rattmannsdorf, hier bog hallunke nach Kanena ab und fuhr dann zurück nach Hause. Ich fuhr weiter über Korbetha bis Merseburg zurück.
Es wurde dann auch langsam heftig, was die Temperatur angeht.
Es war eine schöne Tour mit hallunke, 3 Verstecke konnten gefunden werden, eine für mich gute Vormittagsausbeute. Pannen hatten wir keine, haben aber dafür wieder einige interessante Ecken in der näheren Heimat entdecken können.
Die Strecke findet ihr hier:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/393966743


----------



## hallunke (16. Juni 2021)

eine grandiose Runde in schönster Natur hat sich Udo wieder ausgedacht...





...dazu hochspannende Details der Streckenführung, wie z.B.:




...oder super Aussichten bis zu den Pyramiden:




...stilvoll verpackte (versteckte) GeoCaches waren auch zu finden:




das ist doch mal was!
und noch eine schöne Aufnahme, wo Udo:




den Höhnstedter Steiger hinunter braust...
ach ja, es war klasse + das Wetter war doch auch prima, also:





ABSOLUT POSITIVES FAZIT
mir hat´s wieder gut gefallen, gerne mache ich wieder einmal mit
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## kalihalde (16. Juni 2021)

hallunke schrieb:


> und noch eine schöne Aufnahme, wo Udo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr feine Tour @Udo1 und @hallunke 

"Höhnstedter Steiger" habe ich auch noch einen älteren Jahrgang im Weinregal. Kann man immer mal wieder raus holen .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (17. Juni 2021)

sehr schön, Höhnstedter Steiger (sollte vielleicht eher ...Rutsche heißen) mit dem @Ritter Runkel und bei bestem Donnerstagsabendstimmungswetter👍👍👍
Irgendwann sind wir mal mit Marc dort runter, da war es Mitte Dezember (glaube ich), mit Schlamm bis in die Ohren + etwas leicht gefrorenes war auch schon dabei (bei so Bedingungen läuft ja Marc richtig zur Topform auf). Da war´s ne schöne Rutschpartie
sehr cooler Film, so mit Kamera nach hinten👍
viele Grüße


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
da ja die vorgesehen Runde mit Harti am letzten Sonnabend wegen Hitzefrei ausgefallen war, haben wir am heutigen Vormittag eine kleine Tour nachgeholt. 
Wir starteten um 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg am Gerichtsrain zu unserer Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See Umfahrung.
Beim Start war es noch angenehm mit der Temperatur und an der Saale entlang gab es noch Schatten, mit einigen Wassertropfen, die von den Bäumen auf uns herunterrieselten.
Wir überquerten die Neumarktbrücke und fuhren Richtung Lössen. An der Einfahrt zur ehemaligen Kiesgrube verließen wir die L183 



und fuhren zum Einstieg in den Radweg, der zwischen Wallendorfer See und Kiesgrube nach Burgliebenau führt.



Am Anfang des Weges liegen alte Mooreichen, die beim Aufschluss des Tagebaus wohl gefunden wurden.



Die mit Wasser gefüllte ehemalige Kiesgrube ist ein Eldorado für viele Wasservögel geworden.







Unser Weg führte am sehr sauberen Strandabschnitt von Burgliebenau vorbei. Es lag kein Müll des letzten heißen Wochenendes auf den Liegewiesen, auch an anderen Uferabschnitten konnten wir an beiden Seen keinen Unrat entdecken. Alles sehr sauber und ordentlich in den Abfallbehältern entsorgt.
Wir fuhren dann am Nordufer weiter 



bis zum Abzweig zum Raßnitzer See, hinter dem Hirschhügel.
Wie schon geschrieben, auch hier im Uferbereich alles blitzsauber.







Am Ostufer des Raßnitzer See war es dann wieder etwas schattiger und kühler.







Um 10:08 Uhr erreichten wir das Südufer des Raßnitzer See und fuhren auf dem Uferweg, jetzt Pilgerweg, weiter nach Westen.







Kurz vor Luppenau verließen wir den Uferweg und fuhren durch Luppenau zum Rüsternweg, bogen aber nach 300 Meter nach Norden ab und fuhren dann dort bis zum Ortseingang von Lössen. Ab hier dann zurück bis Meuschau, wo die Meuschauer Pfingstburschen die Strohballen neu dekoriert hatten.



Dann weiter entlang des Schleusenkanals zur Neumarktbrücke, mit Blick zum Schloss 



und zum Kreuzfahrer "Mein Schiff Merseburg" 



ging es wieder zum Ausgangspunkt unserer gemeinsamen kleinen Rundfahrt zurück.


----------



## hallunke (21. Juni 2021)

nur gut, dass man beim Radeln wenigstens den Fahrwind hat (oder so etwas...) - heute kam (bei unserer Runde) streckenweise noch die Feuchtigkeit auf den mannshohen Brennesseln hinzu, herrlich erfrischend.

Ihr zwei seid echte Helden; echte Vorbilder, schreckt vor keiner Hitze zurück 👍  👍  👍 + beinahe hätten wir uns am Wallendorfer See getroffen
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
gestern war ich wieder einmal mit Harti unterwegs. Unser Ziel war der Bienitz, ein ehemaliger TrÜbPl der Kaiserlichen Armee bei Rückmarsdorf.
Start war um 09:00 Uhr bei Sonnenschein und angenehmen Temperaturen. Also die Kühle ausgenutzt und runter zum Saaleradweg Richtung Merseburger Neumarktbrücke.



Die Saale wurde überquert. Dieses Mal ging es auf dem Radweg an der B181 weiter bis Wallendorf.
Das Zeitfenster war eng in dem wir uns heute bewegen mussten. Spätestens 13:00 Uhr wollten wir wieder zurück sein. Ab Wallendorf fuhren wir auf dem Naturpfad Rüsternweg weiter bis zum Pilgerweg.







Wir überquerten die Luppe und fuhren weiter bis Zweimen.
Wobei wir noch einen Halt beim Zwerg einlegten. 







Von Zweimen dann weiter bis Dölkau. Hier bogen wir dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, der uns bis Güntersdorf brachte, wo wir den Saale-Elsterkanal überquerten und am Südufer weiter Richtung Unterführung BAB 9 fuhren



Anfangs war der Weg gut fahrbar, dann wurde das Gras immer höher und wir wichen auf den Damm aus.



Auf dem Damm dann weiter bis zur Brücke südlich Möritzsch. Hier war dann endgültig Schluss mit der Weiterfahrt auf dem Weg. Mannshohes Gras, also Planänderung, Räder die Treppen hoch und vorbei an IKEA nach Günthersdorf weiter. Am südlichen Ortsausgang bogen wir auf den Radweg nach Altranstädt ab, überquerten die BAB 9, Harti kletterte auf einen Baum, um die Dose zu angeln, er war der größte.
Dann weiter bis zum Schloss Altranstädt.







_(Geschafft Aufgabe gelöst)_



Vom Schloss dann weiter auf einen Fußweg zum Dorfteich und auf den dort beginnen Radweg weiter nach Westen bis Kötzschau.



Ab Kötzschau dann immer auf der Hauptstraße über Schladebach, vorbei an den alten Saale-Elster Kanalbauten bis nach Kreypau.



Ab Kreypau auf den Radweg bis zur Saalebrücke in Leuna.











Hier war dann wieder der Einstieg in den Saaleradweg, wie man unschwer am nächsten Foto erkennen kann.



Dann ging es auf dem Saaleradweg zurück nach Merseburg, mit einem kleinen Abstecher zur Fontäne im Gotthardtsteich.



Ja es war eine schöne Vormittagsrunde gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
gestern habe ich mal eine Tour ohne meinen ständigen Begleiter Harti durchgeführt. Das Ziel war eine Informationstour durch die Dölauer Heide.
Die Wetterfahne zeigte fast Windstille an, dann ging es los.


Von Merseburg ging es über Korbetha, Rattmannsdorf nach Hohenweiden, wo ich einen neuen modernen Ortsbeschallungsturm erspäht habe. 



Dann weiter bis zum Bahnhof Angersdorf. Auf Höhe des Bahnhofs bog ich auf einen Radweg ab,



der mich zur Schieferstraße am südlichen Rand von HANEU brachte. Hier fand ich den schönsten Platz in HANEU oder vielleicht doch noch in Schlettau, oder Angersdorf?



Nun weiter ging es nach Norden, die B80 wurde auf der L164 überquert. Dann im Kreisverkehr die 3. Ausfahrt, ist wohl die Wolfsburger Straße und auf dieser immer gen Norden bis zum Schulze-Galläraweg am südöstlichen Heideseeufer. Auf Höhe der halleschen Wasser GmbH bog ich dann in die Heide ab.
Mein erstes Ziel war der Keller der ehemaligen Heideförsterei.



Hier in der Heideförsterei bekamen in vergangenen Zeiten Reisende auch Speis und Trank, der Keller diente auch Räuber, Mordes und Diebesgesindel als Unterschlupf.
Jetzt musste ich zum nächsten Ziel, den Heidefriedhof. Aber auf dem Weg dorthin musste ich noch kurz an der Ollen Knolle halten.







Bis 1929 wurden hier Selbstmörder und in der Heide aufgefunden Tote beerdigt. Als 1929 die Heide zu Halle kam wurden dann der Friedhof geschlossen.
Die 3. Station war der Baumgeist an der Wegespinne unterhalb des Kolkturmes, wo es auch einen schönen Spielplatz gibt, kannte ich auch noch nicht. Nun ja war ja schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr in diesem Bereich der Heide unterwegs.
Das nächste Ziel war die Wolfsschlucht hoch bis zum nördlichen Punkt.



Wenn der Pfarre von Lettin mit dem Küster nach Nietleben musste, bewaffnet mit Wolfsspießen mussten sie hier lang. Aus diesem Grund erhielt der Dölauer Küster "Wolfsbrote", ein Wolfszins die noch einige Bürger von Dölau bis etwa 1850 zu entrichten hatten.
Ober angekommen ging es weiter zur Bischhofswiese.
Hier siedelten ungefähr 1000 Jahre v.u.Z. jungbronzezeitliche Bevölkerungsgruppen.
Der Bischhof Christian Wilhelm 1598 bis 1631 ließ hier Eichen pflanzen, die den Grundstock für den heutigen Wald bildeten. Aber auch die Sozialisten hatten hier ihren geheimen Treffpunkt in der Zeit der "Sozialistengesetzte" 1878 bis 1890. Hier fand am 1.5.1890 die erste Maifeier in Halle statt.
Jetzt hatte ich alle 5 zu besuchenden Stationen absolviert, hatte die Informationen für den Geocache-Bonus zusammen und konnte Richtung Hafenbahnradweg aufbrechen. Am Park des Dankens und des Erinnerns noch einen Halt mit Blick auf das neue hallesche Planetarium gemacht bevor es auf dem Hafenbahnradweg weiter ging zur Saalebrücke.



An der Gedenktafel in der Mitte der Brücke noch einen kurzen Infohalt und die entsprechenden Hinweise notiert.







_(Ich mit neuem Ammihelm der Marke KASK, der einzige Helm bei dem ich nach anprobieren von gefühlten 5 Markenherstellern meinen Sprachprozessor endlich unter dem Helm anbringen kann.
Endlich wieder räumlicher hören und unterhalten während der Fahrt)_



_(Blick von der Brücke nach Norden)_
Weiter ging es durch Böllberg  und Wörmlitz zum Elsterradweg. Am Aussichtspunkt Einmündung Weiße Elster ein kurzer Halt. Die Sicht ist aber zu mit Bäumen und Büschen versperrt, das man davon leider nichts mehr sieht.
An der Schafsbrücke verließ ich den Elsterradweg und fuhr durch die Elster-Saaleaue, an diesem Tag mal keine Wasserduchfahrt, war alles trocken.



Es ging weiter in Richtung Gerwische. Dort angekommen war ich erst einmal sehr erstaunt, kein schmaler Betonstreifen der über die Gerwische führte und keine Furt mehr, dafür eine neue Brücke. Da sah ich erst einmal wie lange ich nicht mehr hier lang gefahren war.







Weiter durch jetzt hohen Gras bis Planena und dann auf den Saaleradweg bis vor zur B91.


Auf der Saale war an diesem Tag ordentlich Betrieb.



Es war eine schöne interessante Tour gewesen, die ich bei Gelegenheit noch einmal in den westlichen teil der Heide unternehmen muss.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
gestern war ich mal wieder mit meinen Begleiter Harti auf Tour. Es ging zur Peißnitzinsel.
Start pünktlich 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg Gerichtsrain. 



Wir folgten den Radweg an der B91 bis zum Abzweig nach Korbetha und folgten den dortigen Saaleradweg und dann der L171 bis Angersdorf. In Angersdorf bogen wir auf den Auenweg ab, überquerten die Eisenbahnlinie Halle Nietleben 



und fuhren dann auf den Damm weiter Richtung Kiesgrube Saaleaue.







Weiter ging es bis zur Rennbahn Halle.



Ab hier dann zum Rennbahnkreuz und auf der Halle-Saaleschleife zur Peißnitzinsel. Unserer erste Aufgabe lösten wir am Tennisplatz, die zweite folgte an der Parkeisenbahnstation. Dann zurück, vorbei am Peißnitzhaus, das schon wieder super aussieht, bis zum baschkirischen Spielplatz. Der am Ende der 80 ziger Jahre erschaffen wurde.







Von hier dann weiter zur Nordspitze, die nächste Aufgabe war zu lösen.  



_(Hier gönnten sich 155 Jahre eine kleine Pause)_
Nachdem die Aufgabe gelöst war ging es in den südlichen teil der Insel zum Denkmal der Weißenfelser Dichterin Luise Brachmann (177 - 1822 gehörte zum Kreis um Navalis).



Noch ein Blick zum Ostufer der Saale Stadthafen und dann weiter zum Hafenbahnradweg.



Auf dem Hafenbahnradweg ging es vorbei um Sportzentrum Halle Böllberg und der dortigen gastlichen Einrichtung bis zur Turmstraße, KSB-Platz.











Weiter über den Thüringer Bahnhof bis kurt vor dem Hauptbahnhof, dann Wenden und zurück, vorbei am Bunabrunnen und dem einsetzten der neuen Brücke an der B91 bis Merseburg zurück.











Es war eine schöne kleine Vormittagstour gewesen, mit einigen interessanten Punkten die wir noch nicht besucht hatten.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
am Sonnabend bei der Tour mit Harti unterhielten wir uns über das essen einer echten Thüringer Bratwurst.
Das hatten wir schon sehr viele Monate nicht mehr gemacht gehabt. So entschlossen wir uns am kommenden Sonnabend um 08:00 Uhr zu einer Tour nach Thüringen zum Bratwurstessen zu unternehmen .
Also das Wetter scheint angenehm zu werden 24°C, ein Mix aus Sonne und Wolken, da geht es dann um 08:00 Uhr von Merseburg nach Bad Sulza.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2021)

Nun, der Regen hat uns einen Strich durch unserer heutige Ausfahrt gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2021)

Heute ging es mit Harti zum Sagenstein nach Oechlitz. Da es ja gestern geregnet hatte, legten wir die Startzeit auf 09:00 Uhr. Von Merseburg ging es sogleich zum Schwarzeicheradweg, den wir bis Oberklobikau folgten.



_(Schwarzeicheradweg kurz vor Knapendorf, rechts die sanierten Sickerfelder von ehemals BUNA. Am rechten Rand die Hochhalde Buna.)_



_(Der Dorfteich von Knapendorf, der auch schon mal anders aussah. Da konnte man das Wasser noch sehen)_



_(Altes Trafohaus in Bündorf, jetzt wohnen dort gefiederte Tiere.)_



_(Schloss Bündorf, hat jetzt neue  Bewohner die das Gebäude sanieren)_
Weiter ging unserer Fahrt auf den Radweg über Milzau bis Stargard.



_(Rechts vom Radweg eine neu geschaffene Streuobstwiese)_



_(Hier sprudelte sommers wie winters das Wasser das eisenhaltige Grundwasser im hohen Bogen aus dem Rohr, jetzt nur noch ein Rinnsal)_



_(Der Radweg kurz vor Oberklobikau)_
Ab Oberklobikau fuhren wir am Fuße der Klobikauer Halde nach Westen weiter bis kurz vor die L163 und bogen dann auf einen Nebenstraße ab, die uns in der Linkskurve der L163 zur Straße neben der ICE-Trasse führte.



Dieser Straße folgten wir bis zur K2162. Hier verließen wir diese Straße und bogen ab in das Regenrückhaltebecken der Stöbnitz. Die Trasse führte uns bis zum Sagenstein in Oechlitz.











Nachdemwir die Sagen gelesen hatten ging es wieder retour zum nordwestlichen Geiseltalseeufer.
Am Aussichtspunkt einen Blick über den See Richtung Osten gemacht, bevor wie uns den Aufstieg zum Weinberg widmeten.







Es war ordentlicher Betrieb auf dem Rundweg, viele ältere mit Strömlingen unterwegs, wir wurden beide hoch zum Weinberg pausenlos überholt. Ich war ja kameradschaftlich zu meinen Mitfahrer und blieb immer schön hinter ihm.  
Die Weinbergschenke war schon sehr gut besucht und der Wein wurde von der Radfahrern und Radfahrerinnen schon ordentlich zugesprochen.



Noch einenBlick zum Harzer Höhenvieh, 23 Tiere haben wir zählen können und dann weiter zum Abzweig des Goetheradweges Richtung Heerstraße.



An den gefährlichen Stellen wurden neue Fahrbahnmarkierungen aufgebracht.



Auf der Heerstraße ging es dann zurück nach Merseburg. Der starke Wind aus dem Norden machte uns heute mal nichts aus, da wir gen Westen und Osten fuhren.



_(Der Goethe Radweg nach Norden zur Heerstraße)_
Es war eine schöne Tour bei moderaten Temperaturen. Pünktlich um 12:00 Uhr waren wir wieder zu Hause angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2021)

Hallo,
gestern ging es mal wieder mit Harti auf Tour. Unser Ziel war dieses Mal Schkeuditz.
Start um 09:00 Uhr bei bedecktem Himmel, also angenehmes Fahrwetter.



Vom Gerichtsrain ging es gleich runter zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen bis zur Saalebrücke Neumarkt. Auf Höhe des Anliegers, wo Kapitän Fu sein Schiff "Mein Schiff 7" liegen hat befindet sich jetzt ein Imbissbauwagen für die müden Saaleradwanderer.



Hatte aber noch nicht geöffnet gehabt. Am Schleusenkanal ging es in Richtung Meuschau.
Die Strohballen wurden wieder neu dekoriert.



Meuschau verließen wir nach Osten hin und fuhren weiter durch Lössen, aber die Jungstörche wurden noch ausgiebig beobachtet.



Weiter über die Luppe und dann zwischen Wallendorfer See und ehemaliger Kiesgrube nach Burgliebenau und Lochau zum Elsteradweg.



_(Lössen Brücke über die Luppe)_
Auf dem Elsterradweg dann mit kräftigen Rückenwind bis zur Brücke über die BAB9.











_( kurz vor der Brücke BAB 9 mündet die Weiße Elster in die Neue Luppe)_
Jetzt ging es über Wehlitz weiter nach Schkeuditz im Norden zur ehemaligen alten Malzfabrik. Die gehörte zur Sternburg Brauerei. Aber davon ist nichts mehr zu sehen.
Außer dass es Berghoch ging.



Ab hier dann einen Schlenker hoch zur S8, gegenüber dem DHL Frachtzentrum. Jetzt auf einer alten Zufahrt nach Süden bergab bis zum Mittelpunkt des Heliosklinikums.



Mit einigen kleinen Schlenkern dann weiter zum Marktplatz in Schkeuditz.



Jetzt zog es uns runter zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster am Wasserwerk.







Nach der Brücke weiter in den Auenwald nach Süden bis zur Maßlauer Linie und auf dieser dann zurück zur Elsterbrücke bei Wehlitz.



Auf der Brück ein obligatorisches Selfie und dann weiter auf den Elsterradweg Richtung Westen.







Auf diesem Weg ging es an diesem Tag mal nach Kollenbey, Abzweig an der L183.
Kollenbey hat einiges zu bieten, Neben den Störchen noch eine intakte Sirene, eine Kirche mit eingebauten Ofen und eine Feuerlöschanlage die auch funktioniert.



Auf der Ausfallstraße ging es dann zur Saalebrücke der DB bei Schkopau und dann weiter zum Startpunkt zurück.



es war eine angenehme Vormittagstour mit einigen Ecken die wir nicht kannten.
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (9. August 2021)

Hallo,
am heutigen Vormittag machte ich mich zu einer 130 km-Tour von Merseburg nach und um Niedertrebna und zurück ins thüringische auf. Es galt In und um Niedertrebna so an die 17 Verstecke aufzusuchen.Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich kam ganz schön in Schweiß.
Die Hintour war eigentlich ganz entspannt, aber mit Maske.



In Niedertrebna angekommen, sah ich noch einige Wasserpfützen auf der Straße und mir schwante schlimmes. Ich kannte diese Gegend aus vergangenen Jahren, wenn es geregnet hattte.
So startete ich vom Bahnhof zu der Runde.
Anfangs ging es noch zügig vorwärts auf den Ackerwegen, aber dann wurde es heftig.



Sieht eigentlich harmlos der Stich, auf den Foto geht es runter, ich musste aber hoch. Nach wenigen Metern half mir auch nicht der eMTB-Modus. Ich konnte zusehen wie sich die Reifen vergrößerten, so dass sie nicht mehr durch die Gabel passten. Das Hinterrad rutschte weg, ich musste die letzten Meter schieben, welch ein Maleur. Oben angekommen erst einmal die Gabel vom Schlammbefreien.
Dafür konnte ich jetzt meine Reifen ein wenig frei fahren. Der Dreck spritzte bis zum Helm und auf die Brille, was auch nicht gut war mit der Sicht. Nach der kurzen Asphaltphase, dann wieder auf einen schlammigen weg weiter, das Spielbegann von vorn.



Hier geht es zu den schwimmenden Hütten in Eberstedt.







Die Ilm wurde überquert und schon war ich auf dem Gelände der schwimmenden Hütten in Eberstedt.



Am Ausgang traf ich auf dem Ilmradweg, den ich Flussaufwärts folgte, bis ich die Großmutter traf und mit ihr ein Schwätzchen machte.



Hier kann man gut rasten.



Das Gespräch war etwas einseitig und so verabschiedete ich mich von ihr und fuhr zur Holzbrücke über die Ilm.



Danach dann weiter auf den Ilmradweg bis zum Abzweig nach Obertrebra.
Am Dorfteich ein letzter Halt, bevor ich mich zum Bratwurstkiosk nach Bad Sulza machte.



Jetzt rief der kleine Hunger, Bratwurst, Bratwurst, also nichts wie hin.







Oh wie lecker, ein Genuss die echte Thüringer.
Und auch die Öffnungszeiten wurden festgehalten, für später mit Harti, wenn der kleine Hunger noch mal ruft.







Ich hatte noch ein wenig Zeit und konnte noch ein Versteck in der Nähe finden, dann ging es zurück nach Hause.



na ja eine Grobreinigung habe ich natürlich gemacht, will ja nicht als Schmutzfing bei Abelio gelistet sein.
So schaffte ich es noch rechtzeitig zum Kaffeetrinken wieder zu Hause zu sein.
Die Tour hat echt Spaß gemacht, da muss ich demnächst noch einmal hin nach Bad Sulza und Eckhardsberga.


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2021)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Nachtrag von einigen Touren in dieser Woche.
Am Mittwoch unternahmen Harti und ich eine spontane Geiseltalseeumrundung. Um 09:00 Uhr ging es auf direkten Weg zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg in Merseburg und auf diesen zum Geiseltalsee bei Frankleben.
Aber in Merseburg mussten wir noch bei diesem Baumstumpf einen kurzen Halt einlegen, dabei wurden wir nicht beobachtet.







Schnell eingetragen und weiter ging es.



Mansollte auch mal den Blick rechts und links der Straße schweifen lassen, dort kann man durchaus auch was neues entdecken, wie hier in Reipisch eine Info-Tafel zur Kirche am Pilgerweg.
In Frankleben nahmen wir dieses Mal die Straße unterhalb der Kirche zum Strand.



In Frankleben angekommen stellte ich fest, alle dort befindlichen Parkplätze können wohl nur noch mit der Park-App bezahlt werden.
Am Strand kein Badegast am oder im Wasser.


 Ab Frankleben ging es in Uhrzeigerrichtung bis zur Marina Braunsbedra.



Auch hier an der Marina war nicht viel los, so fuhren wir weiter auf dem Rundweg bis Krumpa.
Ab Krumpa dann weiter auf dem oberen Rundweg, der total erneuert wurde.



Hier ging es dann bis zur nächsten Abzweigung die runter zum unteren Rundweg führt.



Den Urpferdchenirrgarten lisßen wir heute mal rechts liegen und näherten uns dafür der Marina Mücheln an.



Bote lagen gar viele im Hafen, aber auch hier noch keine Menschenmassen zu sehen. So ging es weiter zum Westufer hinter Stöbnitz.







Also hoch zum Weinberg. In der vorletzten Kurve, kamen uns zwei RR-Fahrer entgegen, gut dass die Fahrtrichtungen auf der Fahrbahn aufgezeichnet wurden und in den Kurven die Fahrbahn stark verbreitert wurde. Aber der zweite RR-Fahrer war wohl ein wenig zu schnell bergab und verbremste sich in der Kurve.
Ich bot mein einsatzbereites Medipack an, er lehnte es aber ab, der Sturz war nicht so schlimm wie es aussah.



Oben angekommen genossen wir den Ausblick an der ökumenischen Begegnungsstätte und fuhren anschließen weiter, vorbei am Weinausschank, der an diesem Vormittag schon gut besucht war Richtung Abzweig Goethe-Radweg.







_(Harzer Höhenvieh am Geiseltalsee, wohl schon 23 Tiere)_



_(Der Geisel Express hat wieder Nachschub an Gästen auf den Weinberg gebracht.)_



Auf dem Goethe-Radweg ging es nach Norden zur Heerstraße und auf dieser zurück nach Merseburg.



Es war ein angenehme schnelle spontane Runde um den See und wir schafften es vor dem nächsten Regenschauer wieder am Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour anzukommen.



Die nächste gemeinsame Tour war dann für den 21.08. geplant.


----------



## hallunke (22. August 2021)

zwei Energiebündel 👍


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2021)

Hallo,
in den letzten Tagen war ich echt frustriert über den Regen, keine  Tour gemacht.
Dafür heute die ersten Lebkuchen der 2021 ziger Saison probiert, um mich wieder ein wenig aufzubauen. Haben lecker geschmeckt.


----------



## HorstBond (31. August 2021)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ... Es galt In und um Niedertrebna so an die 17 Verstecke aufzusuchen.Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich kam ganz schön in Schweiß.


Und hast du alle Verstecke gefunden? Mindestens einen hätte ich nach dem Regen ausgelassen 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2021)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Und hast du alle Verstecke gefunden? Mindestens einen hätte ich nach dem Regen ausgelassen 😉


Nein bei #6 habe ich aufgegeben hatte keinen Bock mehr im Schlamm auf der Erde rum zu krabbeln.
Und bei #2 hatte ich den noch nicht auf meinem Garmin aktualisiert gehabt, da stand noch ein andere Hinweis, der aber nicht mit dem aktuellen übereinstimmte.
Bei den Bonuszahlen habe ich dann aufgegeben, meine Brille hat da nicht gereicht um die zu vergrößern


----------



## Udo1 (1. September 2021)

Hallo,
morgen gibt es Sonne satt, den ganzen Tag. Endlich wieder eine Tour. Ab 09:00 Uhr mit Harti gen Westen und dass natürlich nicht uneigennützig.


----------



## hallunke (2. September 2021)

Mist, zu spät gelesen... Ihr seid inzwischen bestimmt schon auf dem Rückweg.
Schöne Tour für Euch


----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2021)

Hallo,
und ja es war eine schöne Tour gewesen Hallunke.  
Um 09:00 Uhr war Start mit Harti zur Sagensteintour nach Mücheln. Um es schon mal vorweg zu nehmen, es waren nicht alle Sagensteine in Mücheln die wir aufgesucht hatten.Es ging ein wenig durch Merseburg West zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg, das Wetter meine es ja heute gut zu uns.



Am Stand der Rotorblätter erkannten wir, es gibt bis Mücheln guten Rückenwind.
So ging es zügig bis zum Strand nach Frankleben. Der Blick über den See war heute durch die Sonneneinstrahlung wieder grandios.



Wir entschieden uns über die Marina Braunsbedra gen Mücheln weiter zufahren.
An der Marina ein kurzer Halt für den ersten Sagenstein des heutigen Vormittags.



Es war die Sage "Der Kobold von Geiselrörlitz".
Weiter ging es auf dem Rundweg bis zum Abzweig oberer Rundweg in Höhe Ortsausgang Krumpa.
Jetzt folgten wir den oberen Rundweg, der vollkommen erneuert wurde, für Skater eine ideale Strecke.



In Mücheln angekommen ging es hoch in den Park südlich St. Jacobi. Hier der nächste Sagenstein, der von der "Qualität des Müchelschen Bieres handelt"
Also hier geht es um ein Bier das von der Qualität besser als das Bier vom Bischof von Naumburg war.
Aber wenn man Qualität haben wollte, mussten die Müchelner Bürger auch was dafür tun. So ging am Tage zuvor der Ratsdiener durch Mücheln und verkündete "Es wird hiermit bekannt gemacht, das niemand in die Geisel kackt, morgen wird gebraut." Na das ist doch eine Ansage, das geschah im Mittelalter ja in allen Ortschaften durch die ein Flüsschen floss. In Eisleben zu Luthers Zeiten war es eben die Böse Sieben.



Weiter ging es, vorbei an St. Jacobi zum Marktplatz, hier gab es einen weiteren Sagenstein zu bewundern.
"Warum Mücheln niedergebrannt wurde" Ein naher Verwandter kam nach Mücheln um zu sehen wie er begraben worden ist. Er grub ihn aus und was er sah machte ihn gar ärgerlich und schwor Rache, Mücheln brannte ab.
Die genaue Sage könnt ihr vor Ort lesen.



Der nächste Sagenstein befand sich hinter der Wassergasse. "Der Biereifer der Müchel`schen"
Hier geht es darum dass keiner bei den Müchel`schen Raubgesindel wohnen kann.



Die Fahrt ging weiter runter zur Geisel 



und zum nächsten Sagenstein "Die Kukenburg in Mücheln" hier aber schon in St. Ulrich.



Hier wohnte einmal ein Raubritter, der die Müchelner Bürger wo es ging beraubte.
Jetzt fuhren wir am Barockgarten vorbei



zur Geisel und an der Kirche St. Ulrich gab es den nächsten Sagenstein zum lesen.
"Die goldene Ente mit den neun goldenen Eiern"



Von hier aus dann noch schnell zur Geiselquelle weiter.
Hier gab es den nächsten Sagenstein, direkt an der Geiselquelle.
"Die Geisel-Sage"
Wer sich mit diesem Wasser wäscht bekommt eine glatte Haut, die Sommersprossen gehen weg.
Zur Zeit ist wieder Wasser im Teich und die Kneipanlage kann auch wieder benutzt werden, was im vergangenen Sommer nicht immer möglich war, weil der Wasserstand zu niedrig war.



Hier war dann der Wendepunkt unserer heutigen Vormittagstour, es ging zurück nach Mücheln auf einen ziemlich unbekannten Weg.



Vor Jahren bin ich hier schon einmal runter, da aber noch im Sattel sitzend, heute haben wir geschoben.
Jetzt runter zum unteren Radweg an Geiseltalsee und dort dann zum Irrgarten.







Den Irrgarten haben wir heute mal nicht begangen, sondern sind weiter auf dem Rundweg bis zum Schloss Frankleben, wo der letzte Sagenstein für heute auf und wartete.



"Die Steinköpfe von Frankleben"
Hier geht es um ein Edelfräulein, das scheintot war und durch einen Leichenschänder aufgewacht ist.







In den letzten Jahren ist sehr viel geschehen am und im Schloss, wie man auch hier an dem Erker erkennen kann.
So jetzt ging es aber auf dem Pilgerweg zurück zum Startpunkt unserer Tour.
Wer die ganze Sagen vollständig hören möchte wird hier fündig. https://www.geiseltalsee.com/index.php/tourismus/sagentouren
Das waren nur wenige Sagensteine aus dem Geiseltal. Für Führungen zu den Sagensteinen im Geiseltal stehe ich gerne bereit


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2021)

Hallo,
am Donnerstag Vormittag hatte ich den schönen Vormittag genutzt für eine kleine Geocachertour rund um Theißen im Burgenlandkreis.
Der GDL-Streik war vorbei und so ließ ich mich um 09:17 Uhr von Merseburg mit ABELIO bis Weißenfels bringen.
Platz für das Rad war genügend vorhanden. Um 09:42 Uhr ging es mit dem Regio der DB von WSF bis Zeitz. Platz für das Rad ging gerade so, es waren mehr radelnde Mitfahrer als normale Fahrgäste im Zug. Aber auch dieser Abschnitt konnte entspannt zurückgelegt werden. Hinter Prittitz war ich erstaunt als ich den Windpark sah. So groß hatte ich ihn nicht in Erinnerung gehabt. Der Zug fuhr pünktlich in Theißen ein und ich machte mich sogleich auf meinen abgesteckten Kurs. Es ging auf teilweise Wirtschaftswegen und auch auf asphaltierten Strecken vorwärts bis Grana, wo auch der Floßgraben besucht wurde. 



















_*(Radweg auf der Eisenbahntrasse Grana-Kretzschau)*_
Dazu ging es aber über ein frisch gegrubbertes Feld, dass mit E-Unterstützung ja kein Hindernis ist. Zurück ging es dann auf dem Radweg neben der B2 bis Theißen zurück, wo ich nach 20 gefundenen Verstecken noch meinen Zug, eine Stunde früher als geplant, erreichte. Es war eine schöne kleine Tour gewesen, mit neuen Eindrücken.


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2021)

Hallo,
gestern gab es wieder eine Tour mit Harti. Eigentlich sollte es um 09:00 Uhr von Merseburg Richtung Makranstädt zum Kulki gehen, aber wie gesagt eigentlich. Als ich so gegen 08:30 Uhr aus dem Fenster sah, als ich mich für die Tour fertig machte, sah es gar nicht so gut am Himmel in Richtung Halle aus. Also erst mal zum Treffpunkt, dann kurz die Wetterlage diskutiert und dann die Route geändert. Wir entschlossen uns Am Saaleradweg entlang bis Großkorbetha zu fahren, dort die Saale zu überqueren und am Ostufer der Saale zurückzufahren.
Gesagt, getan. Also erst einmal durch Merseburg zum Stadtfriedhof und von dort zum Einstieg in den Saaleradweg. Nicht weit hinter der Stadtgrenze befindet sich ein alter verwilderter Sportplatz,



neben einem neu gebauten schönen Rastplatz für Radfahrer.



Dieser Sportplatz wird wohl der „Neue Stadtpark“ von Merseburg. Unser OB hat dieses Arial zur Baumpflanzung festgelegt.
Weiter ging es entlang der Saale Richtung Leuna. Die Saale floss ruhig und bedächtig gen Elbe. Wir mussten jetzt aber schnell den Blick von der Saale lösen, weil kurz vor uns die Radwegschikane auftauchte.



Das hier noch kein Unfall passiert ist, ist wohl ein Wunder.
Nach der Schikane erreichten wir Rössen, mit Blick auf die Saalebrücke die Rössen mit dem Waldbad Leuna verbindet.



Wir schlugen den Weg über die Wiese zur Eisenbahnbrücke Leuna nicht ein, sondern folgten den ausgeschilderten Radweg weiter. Kurz vor der Eisenbahnbrücke wurde ein sehr schöner überdachter Rastplatz für Radfahrer und Wanderer errichtet,



der uns auf der Rückfahrt noch gute Dienste leisten sollte. Auf dem Saaleradweg dann weiter bis zum Anstieg nach Leuna-Göhlitzsch.



Hier bogen wir auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg ab, der am Westufer entlang führt und gelangten am Ende wieder am offiziellen Radweg am Wasserwerk Daspig an.


Jetzt wurde wieder Fahrt aufgenommen zumindest erst bis zum Denkmal für die „Märzgefallenen“ in Kröllwitz.



Nach der Besichtigung dann weiter, auf der Dürrenbergerstraße bis zum Abzweig nach Spergau. Wenige 100 Meter weiter in Richtung Spergau, den ersten Abzweig genommen und in Richtung Süden bis Wengelsdorf weiter gerollt. Jetzt aber schon im Nieselregen, der uns aus dem Norden kommend eingeholt hatte. Am Sportplatz in Wengelsdorf am Insektenhotel







eine kurze Rast eingelegt, zum Regenjacken auspacken. Es wurde jetzt schon heftiger. Also Regenjacke an, Windjacke verstaut, Rucksack auf, Nieselregen hörte schlagartig auf. Rucksack ab Regenjacke ausgezogen und verpackt, Windjacke an, Rucksack wieder auf und weiter bis zur Saalebrücke bei Kleinkorbetha. Ab hier dann zurück auf den asphaltierten Radweg Richtung Bad Dürrenberg. Wir sind ja schon lange nicht mehr hier entlang gefahren und waren positiv überrascht, dass der Radweg in der Zwischenzeit von der Landkreisgrenze Burgenlandkreis-Saalekreis bis Vesta ebenfalls asphaltiert worden ist.



_(Hier war immer Schluss mit Asphalt, kurzer Halt wegen verlorenen Fotoapparat, den ich auch noch mit dem Hinterrad überfahren hatte, aber er funktioniert noch.)_
Da rollte es sich ja besonders gut.







Ab Vesta dann weiter bis Bad Dürrenberg zum Wildgehege. An der Brücke über den Persebach einen kurzen Suchstopp eingelegt,



bevor es auf der Umleitung weiter ging. Der Radweg ist bis Bad Dürrenberg wegen Bauarbeiten zur LAGA gesperrt. Wir tangierten das Gradierwerk mit dem Neu erschaffenen südlichen Teilstück,



rollten durch das Mellertor im Gradierwerk weiter Richtung Norden. Am Ortseingang Ostrau, bogen wir 90° nach Westen ab und gelangten zum Saaledamm, wo die Dammkrone neue gepflastert worden ist.







Auf dem Damm weiter bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Rössen. Am Westufer dann ein kleiner Halt an der neu gebauten Radlerhütte, denn es begann jetzt heftig zu regnen.
Also das Spiel von vorn Regenjacke an und die blieb dann auch angezogen bis zum Endpunkt unserer Tour. Zurück ging es wie hin auf dem Saaleradweg bis zum Ziel die Kreuzung an der B91 Oetzschnerstraße. Hier dann Tourende. Es war doch eine kleine entspannte Vormittagsrunde, auf der wir wieder einiges Neue entdecken konnten.
Morgen geht es nach Leißling zu einer kleinen Radtour mit Reinhard1.


----------



## hallunke (19. September 2021)

Hoffentlich hat Euch der Nieselregen nicht zu nass gemacht.
Wir hatten ja gestern sogar ziemliches Glück, dass bei unserer geführten Wanderung bei Lieskau der Regen kurz nach Beginn vollständig aufhörte - es war dann nur noch ein wenig feucht für die Füße.
Schön auch, wieder mal von Reinhard zu hören. Viele Grüße an Ihn
+ viele Grüße Euch
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (25. September 2021)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag ging es zu einer Geocachertour ins Nautschketal.
Bis Weißenfels mit dem Zug von Merseburg um 09:17 Uhr. Für die guten 25 km und das suchen der Verstecke hatte ich so knappe 2 Stunden 30 Minuten eingeplant, um mit dem Zug wieder pünktlich zum Mittagessen zu Hause zu sein.
Pünktlich um 09:29 Uhr rollte der Zug in WSF ein und die Tour begann.



_(Start)_
Die Pfennigbrücke ist noch wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt, so ging es über die große Saalebrücke weiter durch WSF bis zum Hotel Güldene Berge. Hier bog ich auf den Radweg am Greislaubach ab und folgte diesen,



vorbei am Schwimmbad, bis nach Langendorf zum Bahnhof. Nach einigen wenigen Sackgassen in die ich gefahren bin und wo es auch für das Rad kein weiterkommen gab  , gelangte ich dann auf den Wirtschaftsweg Richtung Prittitz.



Am Ende des Weges hatte man einen schönen Blick auf den Windpark südlich Langendorf.



Aber es gab noch einen interessanten Blick auf 3 Kartons mit Brot und Brötchen, die hier entsorgt worden sind. Wer macht denn so etwas, dafür habe ich kein Verständnis.



Weiter ging es über den Bahnhof Prittitz in den Ort.



Hier habe ich mich mal nicht auf mein Navi verlassen und machte prompt einen Umweg. Es ging dann weiter bis zum nördlichen Ortseingang von Gröbitz. Hier bog ich nach Westen ab auf einem Feldweg, am Sportplatz vorbei bis zur Abfahrt ins Nautschketal.







Es ging bergab durch eine Streuobstwiese und einen Hohlweg. Vor Jahren bin ich hier schon einmal lang gefahren und gelangte so auf den Wanderweg im Nautschketal an.



Auf diesen ging es bis zum westlichen Ortsausgang von Giekau, zum dortigen Aussichtspunkt mit Schutzhütte. Nun von der Aussicht ist durch den Bewuchs der großen Büsche nicht mehr viel zu sehen, es sei denn man spring 3 m in die Höhe und macht gleichzeitig einen 360° Blick, ist mir leider nicht gelungen.







_(Blick auf Nauenburg)_
Also wieder ein paar Meter retour und in Höhe Einfahrt zum Landgasthof Giekau den Wirtschaftsweg zur Nautschke genutzt.







Parallel zur Nautschke ging es dann über eine Wiese bis Kleinwethau und auf den Weg entlang der Nautschke dann zum Mühlenwanderweg durch das Kroppental weiter.



Beim steinernen Engel wurde noch ein kurzer Halt eingelegt, bevor das Tal durchquert wurde.



_(Es wird vermutet das der Steinerne Engel(1714) ein Vorläufer des steinernen Bilderbuch(1722) von Großjena ist_.)
Auf der Straße ging es dann von der Neuen Welt bis Schönburg weiter, vorbei am neuen Schutzzaun, der die Zufahrtstraße nach Schönburg vor herabfallenden Steinen schützen soll.
In Schönburg dann wieder auf den Saaleradweg weiter. Rechts vom Weg mit einer Bücherkiste und Lesebank, sowie einigen am Zaun befindlichen Stillleben.







Weiter auf den Saaleradweg mit Blick zum Weinberg mit der europaweit steilsten Straße bis zur Oechlitzmühle.



Von hier war es dann nicht mehr weit zum Bahnhof Leißling. 10 Minuten vor der geplanten Zugabfahrt traf ich am Bahnsteig ein. 5 Minuten vor Abfahrt erschreckte mich der Bahnhofslautsprecher. Eine angenehme Frauenstimme teilte mir mit, ich war der einzige Fahrgast, dass der Zug leider ausfällt und dafür entschuldige sie sich. Nun ja wenigstens hat man sich entschuldigt.
Nun, so war das eigentlich nicht geplant, also aufgesattelt und über die Saalebrücke in Leißling auf die Nordseite übergesetzt. Auf den dortigen Radweg dann über Lobitzsch, Uichteritz, Markwerben bis zum Ortseingang Weißenfels weiter, aber jetzt mit stärkerer Stromunterstützung. Ab Weißenfels, dann auf den Radweg nach Tagewerben abgebogen



und über Tagewerben und Reichhardtswerben zum Südfeldsee weiter. Die Tachonadel pendelte die ganze Zeit zwischen 26 und 27 km/h. Auf dem Radweg, am Ostufer des Sees dann weiter bis Beuna und Merseburg.
Nach guten 54 km und mit einer Verspätung von knapp 35 Minuten war ich dann noch einigermaßen pünktlich zum Mittagessen zu Hause angekommen.
Ja es war eine interessante Tour, mit völlig neuen Eindrücken, wenn man in dieser Gegen Nautschketal das letzte Mal vor vielen Jahren gewesen war.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
gestern am Donnerstag, haben Harti und ich die verschobene echt Thüringer Bratwurstessentour durchgeführt.
Mit dem Zug und Hopperticket ging es von Merseburg nach Bad Sulza, wie es sich gehört mit Vollschutz von Nase und Mund. 








In Bad Sulza angekommen, Start zum Bratwurstkiosk, wo man wohl schon auf uns gewartet hatte, es war noch kein Gast weit und breit zu sehen. Die Wurst war wieder mal sehr groß.







Einmal mit und einmal ohne Senf. Senf für Harti, ich ohne, weil ich zum Kleckern neige und Senf auf Radjacke macht sich nicht so gut. Nach dem Essen durch das Weintor von Bad Sulza, vorbei am Gradierwerk zum Ilmradweg.



Der Radweg war hervorragend gepflegt, sogar Abfallbehälter standen am Wegesrand und die waren geleert.
Wir passierten den Teich mit dem einsamen Radler auf dem Teich in Großheringen



und passierten am Ortsausgang die Museumslok. Dann weiter auf dem Saaleradweg über die Saale hoch Kleinheringen. Hier herrscht rege Bautätigkeit. Es wird die Ortsumgehung der B87n gebaut. Kurz vor Kleinheringen soll die Straße über eine neue Brücke über die Saale führen. Aber oben angekommen ging es dann auch sehr schnell runter nach Saaleck. Schloß Saaleck ließen wir rechts liegen, auch die Rudelsburg sahen wir aus der Entfernung. Das Gasthaus an der Saale unterhalb der Rudelsburg ist wohl bis auf weiteres geschlossen, hier gibt es wohl keine Einkehrmöglichkeit mehr.



Weiter ging es nach Bad Kösen, eine kleine Runde durch den gepflegten Kurpark, bevor wie uns zur Saalstraße begaben.



Auf der Saalstraße ging hoch zu den Weinbergen Saalberge. Jetzt waren wir auf den Weinwanderweg, den wir bis Rossbach folgten. 








An einigen Stellen ist man fleißig dabei die Trockenmauern zu erneuern, die Arbeitssprache konnte ich leider nicht identifizieren, als wir an den Engstellen vorbei gelotst wurden. Ab Rossbach dann weiter auf den neu gebauten Radweg nach Großjena.



War für uns eine Überraschung, wir kannten diesen Zustand des Weges noch nicht. Den hatten wir noch anders in Erinnerung. Noch ein Blick zur Unstrut und den Max- Klinger Weinberg, 



dann rollten wir auch schon in Großjena ein. Wir nahmen den östlichen Ortsausgang und rollten auf der alten KAP-Straße hoch nach Döbrichau. Hier bogen wir nach Pödelist ab und nahmen die schöne alte Pflastersteinstraße in Angriff, die uns zum Rastplatz am Fuße der Alten Göhle brachte.







_(Harti schaut nicht immer so grimmig, die Sonne hat geblendet)_
Hier dann Mittagspause. Nach der Pause durch die Alte Göhle hoch zum Luftschiff und oben angelangt wieder runter nach Pettstädt. 



Die Strecke hatte ich ja wieder so geplant, dass auf dem Weg noch 2 Verstecke aufgesucht werden konnten, die auch gefunden wurden. Dann ging es weiter Richtung Osten auf dem Plattenweg bis Roßbach weiter. 



In Roßbach trafen wir auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg und folgten diesen, vorbei am Südfeldsee und Runstedter See bis nach Merseburg zurück. Am Ende hatten wir gute 50 km gestrampelt und viel neues gesehen. Nun ist ja auch kein Wunder, da wir vor mindestens 5 Jahren das letzte Mal so gefahren waren, da verändert sich doch so einiges. Aber es hat wieder Spaß gemacht, dass ist die Hauptsache und dass noch bei wolkenlosen Himmel.👍


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
gestern, am Sonnabend, habe ich mich mit Harti zu einer kleinen Exkursion nach Sachsen verabredet. Wir wollten die Sehenswürdigkeiten des Ortes Priesteblich, das an der Dehlitz-Rückmarsdorfer Endmoräne liegt, einen Besuch abstatten.
Also starteten wir um 12:00 Uhr von Merseburg und fuhren am Saaleradweg nach Merseburg zur Neumarktbrücke. Die M.S. Traumschiff war nicht am Anleger zu sehen, war wohl schon auf große Fahrt gegangen. Wir setzten unsere Fahrt über die Saale in Richtung Radweg an der B181 fort und fuhren auf diesem bis zum östlichen Ortsende von Wallendorf.



_(Radweg in den Ort Wallendorf)_
Weiter dann über die Luppebrücke auf den Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg bis zum Pilgerweg am Südufer des Raßnitzer See.



_(Naturdenkmal Kopfweiden am  Naturlehrpfad)_



_(Naturlehrpfad)_
Es war ja wolkenloser Himmel und dies hatte zu Folge, dass uns zwar niemand überholte, aber etliche Pilger und Radler entgegenkamen.


Auch ein ganz harter Biker pellte sich aus seinem Anzug am Ufer und ging anschließend ins Wasser für einige Schwimmrunden.



Wir folgten den Pilgerweg weiter Richtung Zweimen und stießen dabei auf den Gosewanderweg Halle-Leipzig.



In Zweimen dann durch den Ort, vorbei am neugestalteten Dorfteich bis nach Dölkau.







_(Heute lächelte er wieder😉👍)_
Ab Ortsausgang Dölkau dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SO weiter bis Kötschlitz und dann über den Saale-Elster-Kanal nach Günthersdorf. Hinter dem historischen Eiskeller stießen wir auf den Dorfteich Westufer und bogen dann nach Süden auf den Altranstädter Weg ab. Der führte uns über die BAB9.
Die BAB wurde überquert und ca. 200 Meter dahinter bogen wir nach Osten ab. Jetzt war es nicht mehr weit bis zu unserem Ziel. Es war eine freie Fläche, die wir bei jetzt ordentlichem Gegenwind, überwinden mussten. Ich setzte mich an die Spitze, so konnte Harti entspannt im Windschatten pedalieren . Kurz vor Priesteblich empfing uns eine Baumallee.



Also rein in den Ort. Wir waren kaum drin mussten wir auch schon wieder abbremsen, um nicht wieder aus dem Ort zu verschwinden. Also langsame Fahrt und den Weg zur Kirche, gesucht und gefunden. Hier steht eine gepflegte kleine Dorfkirche.



_(Näheres zur Kirche hier: __Priesteblich – Kirchen in Leipzig (kirche-leipzig.de)_
Die Sehenswürdigkeit wurde angesteuert, das Trafohäuschen, die Informationen die benötigt wurden, wurden notiert, so dass es gleich zur dritten Sehenswürdigkeit, den Dorfteich mit Ruheplatz weiterfahren konnten.


Hier eine kleine Pause. Ich machte mich auf die nächste Information zu suchen, wo bei Harti die umgrabenden eingeborenen älteren Bewohner des Ortes mit Fragen bombardierte und so ein angenehmes Gespräch hatte. Als ich meine Informationen hatte, gesellte ich mich dazu und wir erfuhren, dass der Dorfteich nicht immer so aussah wie er jetzt aussieht.



Hier war vor vielen Jahren, also als die Rentner noch Kinder waren, viel Wasser und kein Schilf drin. Man lernte hier sogar das schwimmen, konnten wir uns beim jetzigen Anblick nicht so richtig vorstellen. Aber wir mussten ja weiter und noch schnell das Versteck aufsuchen, dass wir auch gut finden konnten. Zurück ging es wieder über die Brücke an der BAB9. Hinter der Brücke wurden wir von einem einsamen ausgebüchsten Ziegenbock argwöhnisch beäugt.



Weiter dann nach Westen zur Röddener Straße und auf dieser über Rödden und Pissen bis nach Witzerschersdorf.



Hier bogen wir zum nördlichen Ortsrand ab und fuhren weiter gen Westen bis Schladebach. Am Ortsausgang gelangten wir auf die L184 und folgten dieser, vorbei an den Rudimenten des Saale-Elster-Kanals, bis zum Abzweig nach Wüsteneutzsch.



Dann weiter, vorbei an einer von mehreren Beregnungsanlagen bis Friedensdorf.







Hier bogen wir auf die KAP-Straße ab, die uns bis Trebnitz führte. Über die Warthe-Brücke



gelangten wir zum Gut Werder und von dort war es nicht mehr weit bis zur Saalebrücke in Neumarkt.



Am Saaleradweg dann wieder zurück zum Startpunkt.
Es war eine sonnige Fahrt, bei teilweise heftigem Gegenwind aber dafür auf der Rückfahrt mit ordentlichem Rückenwind. Auf unserer Fahrt konnten wir wieder viel neues entdecken.
Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter nächste Woche entwickelt. Am Mittwoch sieht es gut aus für eine Tour von Halle nach Wettin und zurück nach Merseburg.
Im Anhang die Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
gestern am Vormittag warm angezogen und mit Harti eine Tour zum tiefsten Bohrloch der Welt unternommen, zumindest bis 1893.
Aber die Bekleidung war noch nicht so die richtige für die Jahreszeit, es war noch ein wenig frisch auf der Fahrt.
Ab Merseburg ging es zum Saaleradweg. Am Skulpturenpark einen kleinen Halt an einer Skulptur eingelegt. 



Hier überlegten wir was der Künstler uns sagen will. Wir grübelten lange, bis es uns wie Schuppen von den Augen viel. Natürlich er hat schon auf den Klimawandel hingewiesen und uns gezeigt, wenn wir nichts unternehmen mutieren wir, wie in diesem Beispiel wachsen uns dann z.B. 6 Brüste.
Wir fuhren am Anleger vom Traumschiff vorbei, auf der rechten Seite, am Saaleufer gegenüber dem Anleger der Imbiss, Öffnung an den Wochenenden so ab Mittag. 







Dann ging es rüber über die Saale zum Horrorhaus. Ist schon alles für das amerikanische Fest vorbereitet.



Weiter zum Schleusenkanal, hier übte gerade die Feuerwehr mit ihrem neuen Rettungsboot, wenn denn der Motor anspringen sollte. 



Wir hielten uns hier nicht länger auf und fuhren weiter am Schleusenkanal bis Meuschau und verließen den Ort am östlichen Ortsausgang.
Kurz darauf rollten wir schon in Lössen ein und fuhren auf der Hauptstraße bis zum Ortseingang von Löpitz. Hier bog ich auf den Dammweg ab, der uns bis zum Löpitzer Schloss brachte. 







Im dortigen Restaurant kommt man zurzeit nur mit Reservierung und der 800000 Euro teuren Luca-App rein, die kaum ein Gesundheitsamt in SA nutzt. Weiter ging es bis Tragarth, hier bogen wir dann nach Friedensdorf ab und rollten bis in den Ortskern zum Denkmal für die 11 erschossenen Offiziere des schillschen Freikorps, die auf Geheiß Napoleons1 am 16.09.1809 in Wesel erschossen wurden. 







Der Ort hieß bis zum 1.11.1950 Kriegsdorf und wurde dann umbenannt. Zwei Offiziere stammten aus dem damaligen Kriegsdorf es waren es die Brüder Albert und Karl von Wedel. Weiter ging es zur Schleuse in Wüsteneutzsch. 



Hier trafen wir auf gerade erwachte Biker, die sich aus den Zelten pellten und sich für die Abfahrt nach Halle zum Zug vorbereiteten. Gut, dass ein Lastenrad dabei war, das wohl die Zelte transportieren musste. Sie reisten gestern von Magdeburg an. Ab hier folgten wir dann den Floßgrabenradweg



bis Schladebach zur Infotafel zum tiefsten Bohrloch mit 1748,40 Meter. Gebohrt wurde von 1884 bis 1893. Am 12.08.1886 brach die Bohrkrone ab, wo dann nach erfolglosen Fangarbeiten das Weierbohren aufgegeben wurde. Der Meter kostete damals 121,43 Reichsmark. 



Nebenan auf der Wiese wollten die beiden Pferde unbedingt mit Harti mitreisen. 



Von Schladebach dann weiter über Bad Dürrenberg 



nach Wengelsdorf, vorbei an der Wohnmühle 







und dann weiter nach Spergau. Hier passierten wir die Kühltürme des Chemie Parkes. 



_(Die Sicherheitsflamme im Chemiepark war heute gut zu erkennen)_



In diesem Chemiepark entsteht natürlich jede Menge Abwärme durch heißes Wasser. Das wird demnächst, so in ca. 5 Jahren, bis nach Makranstädt zum alten Heizwerk gepumpt und dann dort in das Wärmenetzt von Leipzig eingespeist. Somit hilft Sachsen-Anhalt dann, dass unserer Mitbürger in Sachsen/Leipzig im Winter nicht frieren müssen. Über Leuna und Ockendorf ging es dann wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.
Es wurden dann noch knapp 40 km. Jetzt aber nichts wie unter die heiße Dusche und dann noch ein kleiner 5 km Spaziergang, damit ich wenigstens auf meine 10000 Schritte für den heutigen komme.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
gestern am Vormittag ganz warm angezogen und dann ohne meinen Mitfahrer Harti zur Tour aufgebrochen. Nein ihm ist nicht unpässlich  , er hatte ein Treffen. Also ging es ab Merseburg auf dem Radweg neben der B91 in Richtung Ammendorf.



Es sollten heute zwei abgelegene Verstecke nordöstlich von Halle aufgesucht werden.
Auf dem Radweg lag nur Laub und keine Äste. Das Kraftwerk Schkopau zeigte mir Wind aus westlicher Richtung, was mir sehr entgegen kam. 



Auf der Strecke zwischen Saalebrücke und Elsterbrücke sah man schon etliche umgestürzte Bäume in der Aue liegen. Der Sturm hat ja auch ordentlich gewütet gehabt. In Ammendorf, an der Kreuzung machte mich noch ein älterer Biker an, ob ich nicht aus dem Weg gehen könnte. Hallo Radweg unter 1,80 m und ich stand an der Ampel. Aber ich wollte mich heute nicht aufregen, sondern die Tour einfach nur genießen. In Ammendorf bog ich auf die Eisenbahnstraße



ab und fuhr auf dieser entspannt ohne weiteren Verkehr weiter nach Norden. Ich stieß dann auf die Camillo-Irmscher-Straße und benutzte dann den Radweg entlang der Europachaussee nach Norden. 



An der Kleingartenanlage Rb Rosengarten e.V. bog der Radweg nach NO ab und schlängelte sich am Südrand der Anlage weiter bis zum Abzweig Äußere Kasseler Straße. 



Diese Straße führte mich jetzt am Ostrand der Anlage wieder bis zur Europachaussee. Weiter auf dem Radweg bis zur Dieselstraße. Auf der Nordseite der Straße befindet sich ein eingezäunter Bereich. An der Ostseite führt ein schmaler Weg weiter nach Norden, der nach wenigen Metern am Waldrand auf eine ehemalige Straße stößt.



Laut Karte ist es ein Wirtschaftsweg. Auf diesem Weg ging es vor bis zur Leipziger Chaussee. Weiter 303 Meter nach NW und dann bin ich auf den Kanenaer Weg abgebogen, unter die Eisenbahntrasse durch und weiter nach Norden, rechter Hand das Sportzentrum LOK Halle. Wenige Meter hinter dem Sportzentrum abgebogen nach Osten auf einen Wiesenweg, der mich zur Grenzstraße brachte. 



Jetzt immer nach Norden zur Berliner Straße. Am Nettomarkt wurde die Eisenbahntrasse unterquert und gleich danach bog ich auf den Birkhahnweg ab, der mich parallel zur Eisenbahntrasse in eine Sackgasse am Ende führte. War aber Absicht gewesen in die Sackgasse zu fahren. Hier schaute ich mich genauer um. Umweltfrevel im großen Stil. 



Dach der Besichtigung zurück zur Berliner Straße und auf dieser bis nach Zöberitz. Es ging vorbei an einem Halloweenfeld mit hunderten Kürbissen die nur auf die Gruselnacht zu warten schienen. In einem Bogen gelangte ich dann an die Treppen der Überführung über die B100. Jetzt musste ich leider hochwärts absteigen. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ging es dann aber ordentlich runter.



Dann weiter nach Süden zum Zöberitzer Weg und durch die Felder



weiter nach Süden bis ich auf die Äußere Diemitzer Straße stieß auf der ich bis Reideburg weiterfuhr. An Westrand des Ortes weiter nach Süden, wo dann die Reide überquert wurde. 



Auf dem Reideweg dann bis zum östlichen Ortsrand von Büschdorf weiter, am Reiterhof an der Reide entlang 



und auf diesen weiter nach Süden. Hier sah ich auch frisch umgepflügten Äcker, eine Seltenheit, wo jetzt alles nur noch gegrubbert wird. Der Reideradweg 



brachte mich nach Kanena zur dortigen Sternwarte.



Einen kleinen Abstecher noch zum mit einer Kette festgebundenen alten Freund. 



Dann schnell wieder in Richtung Bruckdorf östlicher Ortsrand weiter nach Süden. Auf der Straße Am Tagebau weiter nach Süden bis zum Abzweig auf den Trail am östlichen Ufer des Osendorfer See. Nach ca. 300 Meter habe ich dann wieder den Rückweg angetreten. 



Entwurzelte Bäume und Äste über den Weg. Armdicke Äste hingen in den Bäumen über dem Weg und werden wohl beim nächsten Windstoß nach unter fallen. Also seit Vorsichtig und Augen auf beim fahren durch die Wälder. Also weiter auf der Straße am Tagebau bis zum Eingang zum Ruderklub Osendorfer See. Hier hat die hallesche Schildergang zugeschlagen gehabt. 



Auf dem Radweg wollte ich dann weiter nach Osendorf fahren, brach aber auch hier nach wenigen Metern ab. 



Schnell durch das Unterholz zur Straße und auf dieser dann weiter nach Osendorf. Dann weiter über Radewell bis nach Ammendorf zum Radweg an der B91, am preußischen Postmeilenstein vorbei, 



und auf dem Radweg zurück nach Merseburg. Es war eine schöne angenehme Tour bei Sonne satt. Am Montag bekomme ich endlich meinen neuen Sprachprozessor der neuesten Generation, mit Bluetooth direkt Anbindung. Direktes Streaming vom Handy oder einer anderen Bluetoothquelle an meinen Sprachprozessor und HG. Dann verstehe ich Harti auf den Touren noch besser und höre wieder das Gras wachsen👍. Die nächsten Touren werde ich wohl in Richtung Süßen See und Höhnstedt unternehmen, na das Wetter soll ja nächste Woche super werden.👍


----------



## hallunke (25. Oktober 2021)

...die heiligen drei Könige sind schon länger (mehrere Jahre) Bestandteil dieses Schildes
schöne Herbstrunde 👍


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
es ist wieder soweit der Winterpokal beginnt. 👍 
Wer noch keinem Team beigetreten ist, der kann sich ja dem Team "BRUSTGURTFAHRER" anschließen.👍
Das Team führt hallunke an, ich bin mit dabei und wir könnten noch 3 Fahrer zur Verstärkung gebrauchen.
Also überlegt es euch.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
am letzten Mittwoch war ich wieder mit meinen ständigen Begleiter Harti unterwegs.  Start war um 09:00 Uhr in Merseburg Kreuzung B91-Gerichtsrain.



Dann ging es sofort auf den Schwarzeiche/Laucha-Radweg gen Westen. 



Ab Milzau nahmen wir die Straße nach Bad Lauchstädt. Auf Umwegen gelangten wir dann auf den Marktplatz. 



Wegen Bauarbeiten an der Hauptstraße kommt man auf Schleichwegen gerade noch so ins Zentrum. Weiter ging es durch den Kurpark zum Schwimmbad, 











wo wir wieder auf den Laucharadweg stießen. 



Den folgten wir bis Großgräfendorf, vorbei am neu gestalteten Rastplatz am Sagenstein, 







bis nach Schafstädt. Ab hier dann auf der L177 nach Norden bis Steuden. Am Ortseingang bogen wir nach Westen ab und gelangten nach Dorndorf. Am Ortseingang noch ein Versteck aufgesucht und mir dabei wohl ein Andenken eingefangen, wie ich am Abend bemerkte. An der rechten Hand bildete sich ein roter Fleck, die Ursache war eine winzige kleine Zecke. Ab hier schlug ich einen Wanderweg ein, der uns eigentlich nach Steuden bringen sollte, eigentlich. 











Nun der kleine Umweg war nicht so schlimm, habe somit wieder einen neuen Weg kennengelernt.👍
In einem Bogen durch die Felder gelangten wir dann wieder zum Ortseingang von Dorndorf. Also retour nach Steuden und von dort dann weiter nach Etzdorf-Reiterhof. 



Hier auch schnell noch ein Versteck aufgesucht und dann auf der L164 bis zum Ortseingang Teuschenthal weiter. Gleich hinter dem Ortseingang bog ich in den Schlosspark ab, 







wo wir noch die Gedenkstätte der Wenzels besuchten. 
Über eine marode Brücke, mit schmalen Reifen hat man hier wohl ein Problem und sollte lieber schieben, ging es zur KAP-Straße.



Auf der KAP-Straße verließen wir Teutschenthal nach Süden hin und bogen auf der Zufahrt nach Steuden nach Osten ab, jetzt schon mit Sicht auf das Kraftwerk Schkopau.



Jetzt mit Rückenwind bis Holleben und dann auf den Saaleradweg 



bis zur B91 zurück. Auf dem Radweg neben der B91 dann zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der kleinen 55 km Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
gestern ging es mit Harti zum zweiten Teil der Teutschenthal-Tour. Start wie immer um 09:00 Uhr an der B91 am Hubschrauber. 



Der eigentlich zum Technikmuseum führen sollte, das Museum gibt es aber leider nicht mehr. Von den zwei Flugzeugen, die auf der Freifläche standen ist schon eine fort und die Tu 134 wird zurzeit demontiert. So machten wir uns gleich nach Norden auf zum Südzaun des Industriegeländes der ehemaligen Bunawerke. Aber zuvor legten wir noch einen Halt ein am Königsbrunnen. Ja das waren eben noch Zeiten als der König sein Dienstpferd noch höchstselbst zur Tränke führte bevor es gegen die Ungarn ging. Ich glaube kaum, dass unser Landesvater seinen Dienstwagen höchst selbst betanken würde . Ja die Zeiten ändern sich eben.


Also weiter am Zaun entlang gen Westen, vorbei am ehemaligen Bahnhof der Bunawerke



bis zur ICE-Trasse bei Dörstewitz. 



Hier ging es über die Brücke und mit leichtem Rückenwind rollten wir in Dehlitz a.B. ein. Hier angekommen bogen wir nach Westen ab auf den Goetheradweg und folgten diesen bis hinter die BAB 143. 



Auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Norden, vorbei an illegal entsorgten Asbestplatten bis zur K2150, die uns nach Westen bis zur L173 brachte. Auf dieser dann weiter nach Norden, vorbei an den neuen Wasserstoffspeichern 



bis zum Ortseingang von Teutschenthal, oder doch schon Eisdorf? 







Egal es ging auf der Hauptstraße in einem Bogen nach Norden weiter bis zur Eisdorfer Bahnhofstraße. Durch verwinkelte Straßen gelangten wir nach wenigen 100 Metern auf einen Wiesenpfad zur Würde 



und folgten den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg weiter gen NW bis zum westlichen Ortseingang von Köchstedt.



Hier sahen wir, zumindest war das der erste Eindruck, ein prähistorisches Megalithgrab.


Wir nahmen es in Augenschein. Ich sagte zu Harti, diese Anlage mit Grab und Säulen erinnert mich eigentlich an die Nazizeit. Kein Hinweisschild war vor Ort vorhanden. Zu Hause ein wenig Google bemüht und siehe da, tatsächlich handelt es sich bei dieser rätselhaften Anlage um ein Kriegerdenkmal, welches zum Gedenken an die aus Köchstedt stammenden Gefallenen des Ersten Weltkrieges gedacht war. Das Steingrab wurde 1934 nach damaligen Vorstellungen aus den Originalbestandteilen, die 1925 auf einem nahegelegenen Feld aus gepflügt wurden, wieder aufgebaut. Es wurde somit zu einem Heldendenkmal gemacht. Als nächstes Ziel war das Schloss Köchstedt, dass ja eigentlich ein Gutshaus ist. Es entstand so um 1501, als der damalige König Friedrich Wilhelm I das Gut kaufte.


Nach der Besichtigung des Bauwerkes weiter nach Norden bis nach Langenbogen im Westen liegend.



Hier war unser nächstes Ziel das Arial der ehemaligen Zuckerfabrik. An diese Fabrik erinnert hier ein Kunstwerk das an die Zeit der Fabrik von 1848 bis 1992 erinnert. 



Hat auch schon mal besser Tage gesehen gehabt. Das war der Wendepunkt unserer heutigen sonnigen Vormittagstour, jetzt ging es über den Bahnhof Teutschenthal nach Süden bis Teutschenthal weiter. Aber wir machten am Bahnhof noch einen kleinen Abstecher zur Kalihalde Teutschenthal Krügershall.



In Teutschenthal folgten wir der Würde nach SW bis zum südlichen Parkausgang des Schlossparkes. 







Jetzt erreichten wir wieder die KAP-Straße und folgten dieser in einem Bogen nach Osten bis zur L173. 



Auf dieser dann weiter nach Süden bis Ortseingang Schotterey. Hier folgten wir dann den Radweg der parallel zur Eisenbahnlinie führt nach Osten und gelangten am Ende an die Nordseite des Goethe-Theaters in Bad Lauchstädt. 



Da die Hauptstraße immer noch nicht fertig gestellt ist, verließen wir den Ort auf Schleichwegen gen Osten. Ab dem östlichen Ortsausgang dann weiter auf den Radweg und der L172 bis nach Milzau. Hier stießen wir auf den Schwarzeiche-Lauchagrundradweg und folgten diesen bis nach Merseburg zurück.
Nach guten 56 km erreichten wir wieder unseren Startpunkt zufrieden und ohne Pannen.
Es war eine schöne Tour mit Sonne pur und auch mit neuen Eindrücken.👍


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2021)

Hallo,
hier ein kleiner Nachtrag von der Tour mit Harti am letzten Sonnabend.
Es sollte an diesem Tag zu einer Pyrus pyraster gehen. Diese stand natürlich einsam mitten auf einem Feld bei Großgräfendorf. Es war der Finale Ort eines Multicaches von Großgräfendorf. Nun die Nordkoordinate konnte ich aus dem Sagenstein bei Großgräfendorf entschlüsseln. Da schaute ich zu Hause schonmal im Vorfeld bei Google Earth nach und sah einen Ort wo sie stehen müsste. Also starteten Harti und ich am Sonnabend um 09:00 Uhr von Merseburg nach Großgräfendorf.   Es ging vom Hubschrauber an der B91 sogleich gen Westen bis zum Abzweig nach Elisabethöhe, wo wir auf den Lauchagrund-Schwarzeiche Radweg trafen. Den folgten wir gen Westen bis Milzau.



_(Die Laucha führte nach den Regentagen wieder Wasser, was für ein seltener Anblick.)


_
Milzau verließen wir auf den Radweg am Südrand des Ortes und fuhren bis Burgstaden. 



_(Am Radweg Milzau gepflegte Rasthütte)



(jetzt wissen wir auch wie die Coronafledermaus untergebracht ist)_
Der Wind meinte es nicht gut mit uns, er blies uns kräftig ins Gesicht, dafür würden wir aber auf dem Rückweg profitieren. 



_(idyllischer Rastplatz an der Schwarzeiche bei Burgstaden)_
Ab Burgstaden ging es nach Norden bis zum südlichen Ortseingang von Bad Lauchstädt. Wir schlugen uns am Südrand bis zum Schwimmbad durch und folgten jetzt den Lauchagrundradweg, 



_(vor gut einer Woche war hier in der Laucha kein Tropfen Wasser)_
vorbei am Sagenstein vor Großgräfendorf bis zur dortigen Kirche. Am Kriegerdenkmal wurde dann die Ostkoordinate entschlüsselt und siehe da mein heimisch ermittelter Standort der Pyrus pyraster wich nur 15 m vom Finale ab. Also machte wir uns nach Süden auf, ich hatte Harti am Abend vorher versprochen, dass nur auf Asphalt und Beton gefahren wird. Als wir aber die L172 überquert hatten musste ich mir Asche aufs Haupt streuen. Ein Wirtschaftsweg mit Schotter und Schlamm lag vor uns.



Aber es sollte dann noch ein wenig schlimmer kommen, als wir am Ende des Weges nach Osten abbiegen mussten. 



Zum Glück waren es nur wenige 100 Meter, dann trafen wir auf eine Betonstreifenfahrbahn, die sich hier durch die Felder schlängelt. 



Und auf dieser kamen wir am Pyrus pyraster vorbei. Die Glocke wurde schnell entdeckt und weiter ging es auf Beton bis nach Niederwünsch. Diesen Weg kannte ich auch noch nicht. Den Ort verließen wir nach Süden 







und bogen dann Richtung Geiseltalsee ab. Am Fuße des Weinberges stießen wir auf den Rundweg und folgten diesen in der vorgegeben auf der Fahrbahn aufgebrachten Fahrtrichtung hoch bis zum Weinberg.







Das war auch gut so, dass wir die Spur nicht verlassen hatten. Es kamen uns mehrere, der Blick starr geradeaus und ein wenig nach unten gerichtet, mit enormer Geschwindigkeit abwärtsfahrend entgegen.



Vom Weinberg folgten wir den Rundweg und bewunderten alle uns entgegenkommenden Biker wie sie sichtlich schweißgebadet den Anstieg bei Gegenwind erklommen. Wir dachten uns falsche Richtung gewählt. In Frankleben angekommen gab es noch einen heißen Kaffee am Kiosk der Tauchschule. 











Er war heiß und es galt ihn mit Genuss zu trinken. Ein halber Becher für 1,5 € war schon ein stolzer Preis. Nachdem wir die leeren Becher zurück gegeben hatten fuhren wir auf dem Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg. Am Ende waren es dann wohl so 44 km. Wir hatte wieder neue schöne Ecken kennengelernt, bei Sonne Matsch, aber ohne Panne.


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2021)

Hallo,
gestern war ich mal ohne Harti auf Tour. Es galt ein Bonuscache zu finden 👍 . Die dazugehörigen 13 Cache mit ihrem Puzzle im Netz hatte ich bereits gefunden. Und dass puzzeln dauerte am heimischen PC auch einige Stunden, um die Finalen Bonuskoordinaten zu bekommen. So startete ich um Punkt 09:03 Uhr eingepackt, war ja kalt am Morgen. Und im 8 Jahrzehnt stehend friert man jetzt auch leichter als noch vor einigen Jahren.
So gut vorbereitet steuerte ich den ehemaligen Merseburger Flugplatz an















und fuhr auf den dortigen Radweg bis zur Heerstraße, oder auch 3 Städteradweg (Merseburg-Querfurt-Eisleben). Auf der Heerstraße immer gen Westen. Am Sagenstein, Schutzhütte Heerstraße wurde ein kurzer Halt eingelegt.







Hier hatte man die Platte mit der darauf befindlichen Sage geklaut. Am nächsten Abzweig ging es dann nach Norden bis Burgstaden.



Am nördlichen Ortsrand schlug ich den asphaltierten und Betontrasse nach NW ein,



der mich dann auch  auf einen schönen schlammigen Wirtschaftsweg führte.



Auf diesen gelangte ich zum östlichen Ortsrand von Schafstädt. Hier bog ich wieder nach Norden ab, überquerte die L172 und die alte Eisenbahnlinie Merseburg-Schafstädt, rollte weiter nach Norden







über die BAB38 bis nach Steuden zum Hühnerhof. Hier wurde ich freundlich von einem kleinen Neugierigem begrüßt.







Nach dem Einkauf im dortigen Hofladen ging es zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Steuden, bog dann nach Norden ab bis ich auf die alte KAP-Straße stieß und folgte dieser dann bis zur L173.



_(Der Windmüller hat an diesem Tag wieder mit stillstehenden Windrädern ordentlich Geld verdient)_
Nach Überquerung der L173 weiter gen Osten auf der K2150 bis wenige 100 Meter vor der Überführung der BAB 143, hier bog ich nach Süden ab und folgte der Arbeitstrasse die für den Bau der Windräder angelegt wurde. An der Strecke hat man auch noch an 2 Stellen illegal Asbestplattenberge abgelegt.



Macht ja auch Sinn, ist abgelegen und man kommt gut mit einem Transporter hin. Am Ende des Weges nach Osten über die BAB143 und auf den Goetheradweg, der neben der BAB verläuft in einem Bogen bis zur Brücke über die BAB 38 weiter gerollt



und das wieder mit Rückenwind. Hinter der Brücke auf der Südseite führt ein Weg parallel zur BAB 38 nach Osten bis zur K2156.



Auf dieser dann vor bis zum Abzweig zur Straße zum Westgate. Auf dem dortigen Radweg weiter zum Westgate von DOW. Hier sollte man wirklich den Radweg benutzen, es ist ein stetiges kommen und Wegfahrens von Gefahrguttransportern aus vielen EU-Staaten. Am Außenzaun der ehemaligen Bunawerke ging es dann zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour. Am Ende waren es gute 57 km und mein Rad war dann waschreif. Irgendwann wohl in den nächsten Tagen werde ich wohl oder übel einen Kärcher aufsuchen müssen.
Ach ja den Bonus habe ich natürlich gefunden.


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2021)

Hallo,
gestern sah der Wetterbericht für den heutigen Tag super aus  , da stand ja für meine Tour am heutigen Tag nach Naumburg und zurück eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege. Eigentlich, als ich sehr früh in der Dämmerung aus dem Fenster schaute und das Thermometer betrachtete, entschied ich mich erst einmal für ein sehr frühe NW-Tour zum Bäcker. Nach dem folgenden Frühstück Planänderung. 09:17 Uhr mit dem Zug nach Naumburg.







_(noch ungewaschen)_
Am Bahnhof dann Start um 09:40 Uhr. Schnell zur Brücke über die Einbahnstraße westlich vom Bahnhof und auf der Straße zum Blütengrund gefahren.



Ich wollte eigentlich mit der Fähre übersetzen, aber Winterpause. Die Schiffe des ehemaligen Fährmannes liegen immer noch vor Anker, keiner weiß ob die noch jemals wieder fahren werden.



Am Saaleradweg dann weiter bis zur Hennebrücke, dort die Saale überquert



und dann auf Höhe der Hausnummer Henne 18 auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach NO abgebogen.



Der brachte mich zur Straße Gredigsberge. Hier verläuft ein schmaler Pfad den Berg hoch gen NO.











Mit der höchste Unterstützungsstufe ging es hoch bis zum ersten Hindernis. Jetzt hieß es schieben und die Äste vor mir beiseite räumen. Der Abschnitt konnte aber gut überwunden werden und oben angelangt ging es dann wieder entspannt durch den herbstlichen Wald



bis vor zur L205 am oberen Ende des Anstieges. Jetzt auf der L205 bis Markröhlitz zum Abzweig alte KAP-Straße mit guten Wind im Rücken runtergerollt.



Auf der KAP-Straße dann hoch bis zum Luftschiff. Von hier war es dann nicht mehr weit bis Pettstädt,



_(Pettstädt Wandgemälde)


_
vorbei an der Pilgerherberge zum östlichen Ortsausgang an der B176. Dann 100 Meter nach Norden und dort auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach NO abgebogen, 



der mich zum SW Ortsrand von Lunstädt brachte. Die einzige Straße runter nach Norden gerollt, bis ich auf den Pilgerweg/ Radweg traf, 



ehemalige Eisenbahntrasse. Auf der Trasse dann weiter bis zum NW Ufer des Südfeldsee. 



Auf dem Pilgerweg weiter, am West und Nordufer des Runstedter See entlang zum Radweg an der L178. Also das fahren auf dem Runstedter Radweg muss für Starrgabelfahrer eine echte Herausforderung sein, durch Baumwurzeln hochgeschobener Asphalt ohne Ende  . In Frankleben machte ich noch einen kleinen Halt am Sagenstein „Hufeisenschmiede zu Frankleben“.



Dann ging es weiter auf den Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg. Nach 2 Stunden und 20 Minuten war ich wieder zu Hause angekommen und hatte 38 km zurückgelegt gehabt. Es war wieder eine schöne Tour, mit einem neuem Wegeabschnitt im Bereich der Gredigsberge den ich noch nicht kannte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2021)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag war ich mal allein Unterwegs. Das Ziel war Halle, dort gibt es einen LAB-Cache, der sich mit den jüdischen Mitbürgern von Halle, die in der NS-Zeit bestialisch im KZ ermordet wurden. Damit sie nicht vergessen werden wurden Stolpersteine zur Erinnerung an Sie verlegt.
So startete ich um 09:00 Uhr von Merseburg auf den Radweg an der B91 bis zum Haupttor von DOW. Dort bog ich ab in Richtung Korbetha und blickte noch schnell zum großen Kraftwerksgebäude der tschechischen Energetický a Průmyslový Holding (EPH). 



Dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg durch Korbetha bis Rattmannsdorf.



_(ICE-Brücke über die Saale bei Korbetha)_
Hier herrscht am Saaleufer eine rege Bautätigkeit. Der Saaledamm der alten Saale wird erneuert, um Rattmannsdorf vor dem nächsten Hochwasser zu schützen.



Weiter ging es bis zur Saalebrücke bei Röpzig. Ein Blick stromabwärts und etwas hoch nach NO, wo sich das alte Kasernengelände der Sowjetarmee befand. 



Das kannte ich zur genüge, hatte ich doch als Einstrich-Keinstrich-Träger viel Zeit auf dem Wasserübungsplatz Wörmlitz verbracht.  Weiter dann auf den Saaleradweg bis zum Böllberger Weg und am Abzweig der ehemaligen Hafenbahntrasse abgebogen. Es ging am Gesundbrunnen vorbei,


die Max-Lademann-Straße hoch bis zur Wörmlitzer Straße. Auf dieser bog ich dann auf die Wolfsstraße und Pfännerhöhe ab und stieß so auf die Beyschlagstraße. In der Pfännerhöhe befindet sich ein technisches Denkmal, die Großgarage Süd. Sie wurde von 1927 bis 1929 errichtet. (Großgarage Süd – Wikipedia)


Auf der ging es vor bis zur Kreuzung Bernhardystraße, wo der Start bei den Stolpersteinen der Familie Nussbaum begann.



Auf der Bernhardystraße ging es nach Osten bis zur Turmstraße



_(Graffiti im der Turmstraße) _
Einmündung Willy-Brandt-Straße. 



Hier war der zweite Punkt an der an Adolf Kohn erinnert wird. 



Ab hier dann nach NW bis zur Kreuzung Ernst Tolle Straße-Rudolf Breitscheid Straße. Er erinnert an Hermann Hellemann. Diesen Stolperstein konnte ich leider nicht aufsuchen, er war voneinem Baufahrzeug verdeckt. Jetzt musste ich weiter nach SO über die B91 in die Maybachstraße wo auf einem Stolperstein an Else Ney erinnert wird.



_(An der Frontseite des Landesverwaltungsamtes Sachsen-Anhalt)_



Von hier dann ein paar Meter zurück in die Rudolf Ernst Weise Straße zu den Stolpersteinen die an die Familie von Dr. Josef Schloss erinnern.



Das nächste Ziel war das Spielehaus 32 im Arial der Franckeschen Stiftung. 


_(Das ist ein Graffiti in der Voßstraße)



(Das Spielhaus)_
Nachdem ich hier die Aufgabe gelöst hatte dann schnurstracks in Richtung Torstraße und auf dieser zum Böllberger Weg. 



_(Böllberger Weg, wer da drin wohnt weiß ich leider nicht, aber hallunke wird es wissen )_
Auf dem Weg dann wieder zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen zurück nach Merseburg. War eine schöne interessante Tour mit neuen Graffitis an einigen Hauswänden entdeckt. Hier der Link zu den verlegten Stolpersteinen in Halle. Liste der Stolpersteine in Halle (Saale) – Wikipedia


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2021)

Hallo,
gestern Nachmittag, nach dem Entenbraten, eine Verdauungsrunde gemacht . Von Merseburg ging es über die Saale bis zum Saalekanal. Dann auf der Ostseite des Kanals auf dem Damm weiter bis Trebnitz.







_(Naturdenkmal in Trebnitz)_


Ab hier dann auf Wiesenwege und unterhalb des Saaledammes bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke über die Saale bei Rössen. Jetzt am Damm entlang bis Kreypau weiter gerollt. Dann auf der L183 nach Süden zum Ortsausgang.



_(Hier sieht man noch die Anfänge für die Brücke über den Kanal)_
Wenige 100 Meter nach dem Ortsausgang führt ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten bis Wüsteneutzsch, den Schlug ich sodann ein. 



Der Weg war gut fahrbar und brachte mich über den Bach „Der Bach“ bis Wüsteneutzsch.
_("Der Bach" der heißt wirklich so)_


Der Ort wurde nach NO durchquert, dann ging es auf dem Kirschweg weiter gen NO, parallel zum nicht fertiggestellten Saale-Elster-Kanal bis zur L184.


Hier ein kurzer Suchhalt, alles wurde gefunden, danach weiter parallel zum alten Kanal nach NO,


so 1,5 km. Hier bog ich nach Norden ab und auf einen Wirtschaftsweg bis südlich der ehemaligen Eisenbahnlinie Merseburg-Leipzig. Davor bin ich aber in ein Waldstück, wird wohl als Herrenholz bezeichnet, mit 10 Teichen eingetaucht.



_(Der südliche Einstieg)_
Schöner schmaler Pfad der durch die Teichanlage führte.







Diese Gegend war mir bis dato unbekannt gewesen. Wieder was Neues kennengelernt. Da muss ich aber noch einmal hin, alle Pfade konnten nicht erkundet werden. Die Zeit ging so auf 15:00 Uhr zu, da musste ich mich sputen um wenigstens bis 15:20 Uhr am Kaffeetisch platz nehmen zu können. So ging es jetzt von Wallendorf mit stärkerer elektrischer Unterstützung 👍  zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2021)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag eine kleine Tour im WP-Modus durch Merseburg und dann auf Wegen die nicht mehr durch den Verkehr befahren werden bis zum Südfeldsee unterwegs gewesen.



_(Der vordere Gotthartdteich in Merseburg)_



_(Brunnen im Bereich Park an vorderen Gotthartdteich)



(Der schaute mich grimmig an, aber es war ein Zaun dazwischen im Südpark)



(Das ist noch so eine alte Betonstraße aus de Zeit des Kiesabbaus bei Merseburg-Kötzschen)_
Ab der MUEG, dann auf einen nicht mehr genutzten Weg, der Einstieg war durch ein Tor verschlossen, aber es gab eine Alternative.



Auf dieser alten Betonstraße ging es vor bis zum Runstedter See Ostufer. Hier traf ich auf den Rundweg der um den See führte und folgte diesen den Hang hoch bis zum Abzweig zur L181. Das ist die Zufahrtsstraße nach Großkayna. Auf dieser dann bis auf Höhe des alten Kraftwerksgebäudes. Hier abgebogen nach Norden und auf einen schmalen Pfad das Gebäude umrundet. Danach weiter zur Seestraße. Auf dieser bis zum Ende am Rundweg um den Südfeldsee. 


Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern wie die PzPiKp 380 aus WSF am Ostufer eine Raupe aus dem See geborgen hatte. Auf dem Rundweg ging es nach Westen bis zum Hafen, hier bog ich nach Norden ab, bis zum Radweg der zur L178 führt. Auf dem Radweg an der L178 wenige 100 Meter nach Westen, dann bog ich ab zur ehemaligen Zentralwerkstatt Pfännerhall.



_(Das Wahrzeichen der Waldelefant der hier im Revier gefunden wurde)_
Hier kann man noch eine originale Brikettdampfpresse bewundern. 







_(Auch hier an der Pfännerhall befindet sich ein Sagenstein mit der Sage vom Nachtvolk)_
Von der Pfännerhall weiter nach Norden bis zum Geiseltalsee und auf den Rundweg dann weiter in Richtung Frankleben Strand. Gut, dass ich in Großkayna noch die Windjacke übergezogen hatte es wurde jetzt durch den kalten Ostwind unangenehm. Auf dem Pilgerweg von Frankleben dann bis zum Ortseingang von Zscherben. Nach Überquerung der Klia, auf dem Waldweg nördliches Ufer 


weiter nach Norden. Der Weg endete am westlichen Rand der Hochschularea Merseburg. Kurz davor schauten mich noch 3 junge Mufflons entsetzt an. 


Ich glaube es waren Mufflons. Ab hier ging es dann schnell zum Startpunkt der heutigen Vormittagstour zurück.
Am Ende waren es dann 9 Punkte im WP geworden.


----------



## soprano (15. November 2021)

Hallo Udo1, freue mich zu sehen das du dieses Jahr wieder sehr gut beim WP bist! Die letzten Jahre scheinst du ja etwas ruhiger an den Pokal rangegangen zu sein.


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2021)

Hallo,
am Sonnabendvormittag war ich wieder mit Harti unterwegs. Unser Wendepunkt sollte in Weißenfels sein.
So ging es an diesem Vormittag mal um 09:30 Uhr los, geschuldet unserem Alter, wir sind Frostbeulen geworden. 
Auf dem Pilgerweg ging es von Merseburg bis kurz vor der Biogasanlage in Beuna. Hier bogen wir nach Süden ab 







und überquerten die Geisel bei Beuna am Nordrand des Ortes.
Weiter gen Süden bis zur MUEG. Hier ging es durch ein großes Loch im Zaun zur alten Zufahrt die zum Runstedter See SO-Ufer führt. 



Dort stießen wir auf den Rundweg und bewegten uns auf diesen Berghoch. In der ersten Linkskurve hielt Harti, bedingt durch seine hohe Geschwindigkeit und schaltungstechnisch, im Seitenstreifen an.   Ist immer blöd dann am Steilhang wieder anzufahren, zumal noch mit Rennradübersetzung. Aber auch dass wurde gelöst, ohne zu schieben. So fuhren wir weiter bis zum westlichen Rand des dortigen Spitzenlastkraftwerks Großkayna. Am Westrand dann auf einen schmalen Pfad über die Wiese zu einem Informationsschild am Zaun des alten Kraftwerkes.



Hier wurde das Schild entschlüsselt und die Aufgabe zur Zufriedenheit erfüllt. Weiter ging es in den Ort, an der Kurve in Höhe der Pizzeria bogen wir nach Süden zum Nordufer des Südfeldsee ab und folgten den Rundweg in Uhrzeigerrichtung bis zum Südufer, wo wir den See wieder nach Süden Richtung WSF verließen.



_(ein kleiner Halt am Aussichtspunkt, natürlich von Vandalen verschandelt  )_







_(noch ein Panoramablick über den See und dann ging es weiter)_
Wir rollten dann im Norden von WSF ein, vorbei am Frischli-Werk 



_(Schleckermäulchen ließ grüßen  )_
bis zur Kreuzung Heuweg. Hier bogen wir nach Osten ab Richtung Burgwerben.
An der Kreuzung Merseburger Straße-Burgwerbener Straße hatten wir Grün also wir hatten Vorfahrt dachte ich, dass sah aber eine junge Dame die Linksabbieger war nicht so. Im letzten Moment konnte ich noch gerade so bremsen. Sie erschrak und legte eine Vollbremsung hin, wir waren durch und durch Gentlemänner und gaben keine entsprechende Handzeichen . Weiter ging es auf der Burgwerbener Straße, da sah ich das ein alter Fahrer mit seinen PKW auf die Straße wollte und sich nur nach rechts orientierte. Für mich sofort ein Warnzeichen, denn einige alte S***e rollen dann sofort auf die Straße. Im letzten Moment erblickte er mich wie ich schon mal vorausschauend bremste und ließ uns noch gerade so vorbeirollen. Kopfschüttelnd rollten wir vorbei.
In Burgwerben suchte ich dann einen geeigneten Weg der zum Saaleradweg runter führt. Der wurde auch gefunden. 



_(ohne meinen Mitfahrer wäre ich hier noch runtergefahren, wir wollten aber gleichzeitig unten ankommen )_
Nach erreichen des Saaleradweges hatten wir den Wendepunkt erreicht und bewegten uns in WP Geschwindigkeit mit Rückenwind gen Norden. 







Am Ortseingang von Wengelsdorf ein kurzer Halt beim Esel und seinem Freund das Minipferd. 



Dann weiter nach Norden und über Kröllwitz, Daspig und Leuna zurück zum Ausgangspunkt unserer Vormittagstour. War schön gewesen, die Sonne schien auch etwas, der Wind kam von Westen und störte uns kaum.


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2021)

Hallo,
den gestrigen Vormittag widmete ich der Erkundung der Alma Mater Halensis und zwar den Außenbereich in der Innenstadt. Aber wie kam es eigentlich dazu. Die Universität Halle wurde 1694 als jüngere Universität als Alma Mater Halensis gegründet. Wittenberg ist aber die älteste Universität, gegründet 1502 unter dem Namen Leucorea. Napoleon ließ die Uni Wittenberg 1813 schließen. Also wurde die Uni-Wittenberg nach Halle verlegt, wo dann 12.04.1817 die Vereinigte Friedrichs-Universität Halle-Wittenberg gegründet wurde.
Das kurz zur Vorgeschichte.
Also ging es mit dem Zug von Merseburg nach Halle, wo ich um 09:00 Uhr vom Bahnhofsvorplatz zu meiner Runde aufbrach.


Mein erstes Ziel war der Leipziger Turm. Auf der gegenüber liegender Leipziger Straße sah ich einem sehr großen Menschenschlag, die einen Coronatest machen lassen wollten.



So bog ich auf den Hansering ab und folgte diesen bis zur Oper


und dann weiter auf den Universitätsring Bis zum Universitätsplatz zum Eingang des Löwengebäudes, das ist das Universitätsarchiv. 

An der linken Seite befinden sich einige gleich aussehende Mosaike.


Hier galt es die erste Aufgabe zu lösen. Jetzt ging es weiter zu meinem zweiten Ziel, die Universität und Landesbibliothek in der August- Bebel-Straße. Im dortigen Park gibt es ein kleines Naturdenkmal.


Weiter ging es zur nächsten Station, dem Steintorcampus. Das Ziel war hier die Büste von Mahadas Karamchand.







Auch diese Aufgabe konnte gelöst werden, dann aber weiter zur letzten Aufgabe, Ziel Institut für Anatomie und Zellbiologie. Auch hier wurde die Aufgabe gelöst und somit der LAB Alma Mater Halensis zu 100% abgeschlossen. Jetzt hieß es den ehemaligen Bereich des MSR-17 „Erich Weineck“ aufzusuchen. Hier befand sich die alte Albert Richter Kampfbahn. 







_(Diese Abluftrohre waren für die nächste Aufgabe von großer Bedeutung  )_
Jetzt steht auf diesem Bereich eine große Tiefgarage. Jetzt ging es zurück zum Wasserturm 



und dann durch das Paulusviertel zur Kirche St. Stephanus. Die Kirche wurde schon 1967 endwidmet und diente dann lange Zeit der Universität als Büchermagazin. Jetzt steht sie leer. Mein nächstes Ziel war der Volkspark. Das 1907 eingeweihte Volksparkgebäude war das größte und prominenteste Volkshaus im mitteldeutschen Raum. Finanziert wurde der Bau mit den Geldern hallescher Arbeiter. 
Von hier ging es gleich über die Burgstraße hoch zum Heinrich-Heine-Park mit Blick über die Saale. 


Von dort dann weiter es nach Norden zur Emil-Eichhorn-Straße. Mein nächstes Ziel war die Jahnhöhle in den Klusbergen, am Saaleufer. 











Die Treppen und der Bereich vor der Höhle wurde über Monate neugestaltet und ist jetzt abgeschlossen. Von hier hat man einen schönen Blick auf die Saale und in Richtung Petruskirche in Kröllwitz. Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt nach Kröllwitz weiter, aber die Zeit war doch schon recht fortgeschritten, so trat ich den Rückweg über Riveufer, Peißnitzinsel, Hafenbahntrasse und dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg über Röpzig bis Merseburg an.
Ja, auf dieser Tour hatte ich viel neues über Halle erfahren, es war sehr interessant gewesen.
Den Kröllwitzabschnitt werde ich wohl dem nächst, wenn kein Schnee fallen sollte, nachholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2021)

Hallo,
heute wollte ich eigentlich meine zweite Hallerunde durchführen. Aber zum Glück schaute ich nochmal schnell ins Regenradar und entschloss mich für eine fußläufige Erkundung. Mein Auto stellte ich in der Nähe der Kröllwitzer Brücke ab und machte mich zu Fuß auf dem Weg zum Kriegerdenkmal an der Brücke. Es begann jetzt leicht zu regnen. Gut dass mein neuer Sprachprozessor Spritzwassergeschützt ist.
Schnell die Stufen zum Denkmal hoch und die Informationen abgespeichert.











Vom Denkmal auf dem Porphyrfelsen hat man einen schönen Ausblick zur Burg Giebichenstein und die Saale mit dem Riveufer. Nachdem ich alles hatte ging es per pedes zur nächsten Station nach Norden zu einem hohen Porphyrfelsen. Hier gab es einen sehr schönen Rundblick über Halle, auch hier galt es eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen.
Die hallunken wissen sicherlich wie dieser Punkt heißt.  
Die Legende dazu sagt, hier lagen einmal viele große Steine. Das waren die Schafe, die Hütehunde und der Schäfer die von Frau Holla versteinert wurden. Frau Holla bat den Schäfer um ein Stück Brot, dieser stieß seien Stecken in eine Pfütze sodass der Dreck ihr ins Gesicht spritzte und sagte hier nimm das du alte hutzlige Gurke.











Jetzt wieder retour zum Cachemobil und dann zum zweiten Startpunkt an heutigen Vormittag.
Der lag im Wildentenweg. Hier begann mein Rundweg. Er führte mich zur Nixenküche, oder auch von den Fischern als Teufelsküche bezeichnet. Jedes Jahr an einem weißen Sonntag kamen die Nixen aus der Saale in die Grotte zum feiern. Die Fischer wussten dass und setzten ihnen ehe das Fest begann Kuchen und Wein in die Grotte. Zum Dank segneten die Nixen ihren Fang für das kommende Jahr. So die Legende.



Dann ging es weiter in einem Bogen zur Kröllwitzer Kiesgrube.



Der Weg zwischen Kiegrube und Saale wurde schnell gefunden, ein schmaler Pfad. Auf dem ging es dann bis zum Durchstich Kiesgrube-Saale weiter.















Von hier dann zurück bis zum Weg an der Kiesgrube und in einem Bogen wieder zurück zum Startpunkt.
Das war mein interessanter Vormittag im leichten Nieselregen. Es hat Spaß gemacht und wieder einiges über Halle und seine Sagen dazugelernt.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
nachdem nicht ,für mich persönlich, fahrradfreudigen Wetter der letzten Tage, werde ich morgen eine Nachmittagstour mit Harti durch Halle durchführen.
Wir werden den Weg der Fossilien in Halle folgen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
als ich heute früh aus dem Fenster sah, war ich nicht so begeistert. Schnee und kalt, ist nichts mehr für einen alten Mann . Tour abgesagt, Harti war begeistert, dafür machen wir heute am Nachmittag eine etwas längere Wanderung und hinterlassen unsere Fußspuren im frischen Neuschnee.  
Nächste Woche soll es ja wieder wärmer werden, dann gibt es einen neuen Versuch.
Allen einen schönen 3. Advent .


----------



## Udo1 (19. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
am Mittwoch machte ich mit Harti eine spontane kleine Tour, um 3 Geocacheverstecke aufzusuchen.
Es ging von Merseburg zum Saaleradweg, vorbei an den ehemaligen Sportplatz. 







Der wurde jetzt durch die Stadt eingeebnet und es wurden dort neue Bäume angepflanzt. Rössen-Leuna auf der Eisenbahnbrücke ging es dann über die Saale. 







Auf den dortigen Radweg weiter bis Kreypau und auf der L183 weiter nach Bad Dürrenberg.



Vor dem Rathaus noch ein Foto von uns vor dem geschmückten Weihnachtsbaum, 



dann vorbei am Gradierwerk bis nach Tollwitz, 



hier gab es das erste Versteck zu finden, wurde dann auch gefunden. Weiter ging es entlang des Ellerbaches, am weihnachtlich geschmückten Rastplatz in Ellerbach ein kurzer Halt. 



Ab hier dann bis zum westlichen Ortseingang von Lützen, dort war der Wendepunkt. Jetzt zurück gen Westen auf Straßen aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert. 







Wir kamen uns vor wie auf der Strecke Paris-Roubaix.😉👍
Die BAB9 wurde überquert und nachdem wir ordentlich durchgeschüttelt waren überquerten wir die Saale bei Kleinkorbetha. Dann ging es über Großkorbetha und Spergau und Leuna zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
War eine schöne kleine Vormittagsrunde gewesen.
Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2021)

_*HoHoHo ihr fleißigen Radler,
ich wünsche allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest im Kreise euer Familie.
Bleibt gesund und viel Glück im Neuen Jahr.
Ach ja, auch zwischen den Jahren wäre eine kleine Ausfahrt nicht verkehrt. * _​


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
heute fand Hallunkes JAT2021 statt. 
Harti und ich hatten uns unter Vorbehalt, wegen Regen, schon angemeldet gehabt. Als ich dann heute morgen zum Bäcker bin, fing es auch schon mal an zu regnen, hörte aber so gegen 09:00 Uhr wieder auf.
Um 09:40 Uhr traf ich mich dann mit Harti, um gemeinsam zu Treffpunkt Elisabethöhe am Schwarzeicheradweg zu fahren.



Bei Annäherung sahen wir schon Hallunke und seinen Mitfahrer am Treffpunkt stehen.



Nun, kurze Begrüßung und dann gegen den Wind nach Westen auf dem Schwarzeich-Lauchagrund-Radweg weiter bis Bündorf.



Ortsmitte Bündorf dann 90° nach Süden zur alten KAP-Straße abgebogen und auf dieser bis Geusa gerollt.
Von Geusa nach Frankleben zum Strand, hier ein kurzer Halt, es sollte ein weitere Fahrer zu uns stoßen.







Es war aber noch niemand zu sehen. Der Tourguide war am suchen und überbrachte uns die Frohe Kunde, er wartet an der Pfännerhall. Also schnell aufgesessen und weiter auf den Rundweg Richtung Pfännerhall. Auf halben Wege kam er uns aber schon entgegen. 







Kurze Begrüßung und weiter bis zur Marina Braunsbedra.



Es gab um diese Zeit kaum Besucher, auch die Seebrücke war total leer. Also weiter bis zur Marina Mücheln, auch hier war noch nicht viel los, na ja das Wetter war ja auch nicht gerade einladend. 







Im Mittelgrund ist der Stöbnitzer Campingplatz zu erkennen.
Jetzt lag vor uns aber erstmal ein Anstieg, der uns zum oberen Parkplatz führte.
Oben angelangt fing es auch noch zu regnen an. Kurzer Rundumblick gemacht und festgestellt dass der Regen eigentlich gleich wieder aufhören müsste und so war es dann auch. Meine Stimmung hatte sich sofort gebessert.
Jetzt lag vor uns der kräftige Anstieg, die 154 Jahre aus Merseburg ließen es ruhig angehen und überließen den jüngeren den Etappensieg, Ziel war die Europäische* Begegnungsstätte* der Kulturen, am Weinberg.
Hier dann Pause mit öffnen des Überraschungsrucksack von Hallunke. Schnell die Becher aus den Rucksack geholt und zum einschenken bereitgehalten.😉👍



Der Wind blies gar fürchterlich, auf meinem Sprachprozessor hörte ich nur noch den Wind rauschen. 











Nach der Stärkung, er hat super lecker geschmeckt, dann weiter auf dem Rundweg. Der Wind schob teilweise so stark, dass ich kaum treten musste.



Am Abzweig zum Goetheradweg verabschiedeten wir uns von Andreas, der wieder bis zur Pfännerhall fuhr.


Wir fuhren jetzt auf den Goetheradweg bis zur Heerstraße weiter und auf dieser bis kurz vor die BAB 38, dort ein kurzer Halt.








Harti und Ich verabschiedeten uns hier vom Tourguide und seinen Mitfahrer, die in Richtung Bündorf weiter fuhren. Die letzten 6 km bis nach Hause legte Harti und ich dann mit starken Rückenwind in Rekordverdächtiger Zeit zurück. 
Danke hallunke dass du uns an deiner JAT teilhaben ließest.  👍 Allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2022.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in nicht allzu langer Zeit wieder einmal zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.
Hier die Strecke von Hati und mir.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
Heute den Jahresabschluss gemacht. Mit dem Rad war ich leider nur 2723 km in diesem Jahr unterwegs.
Das muss in 2022 besser werden .
Aber zu Fuß war ich 2205,8 km unterwegs, eine gute Leistung finde ich 👍 . Das könnte ich in 2022 wieder erreichen.  
Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein glückliches Neues Jahr 2022.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
gestern schien die Sonne auch in Merseburg und so raffte ich mich auf um noch eine kleine Tour mit ein drittel geladenen Akku durchzuführen. Es galt erstens ein Versteck aufzusuchen, dass mal gefunden und wiederum auch oft nicht gefunden wurde und zweitens mein Honigvorrat war zur Neige gegangen, der musste wieder beim Imker aufgefüllt werden.
Also fuhr ich nach dem Mittagessen los. Zuerst zur Saale und auf dem Radweg bis zur Neumarktbrücke. Auch hier am Radweg hatte der Sturm einige große Bäume entwurzelt gehabt. Der Wasserstand der Saale hat mächtig zugenommen, wie man am Wehr sehr gut erkennen konnte. Das freute sicherlich den Wassermüller der hier Strom produziert. Auf dem Radweg an der B181 ging es weiter bis Wallendorf und auf der Nebenstraße dann vorbei an der Wallendorfer Mühle bis zum Ende des Ortes, dort über die Brücke der Luppe auf den Rüsternweg Naturlehrpfad zur Versteckkontrolle. Alles noch so wie es sein sollte, aber die alten Pappeln hat der Sturm der letzten Tage ordentlich zugesetzt.



Weiter ging es zum Wallendorfer See östliches Ufer.



De Standort hier ist der Einlauf des Kanals der den Raßnitzer See mit den Wallendorfer See verbindet. Es fließt schon viel Wasser vom Raßnitzer See in den Wallendorfer See ab.
Am östlichen Ufer ging es weiter zum höchsten einzelstehenden Berg in der hiesigen Region, den Hirschberg.







Der wurde erst einmal erklommen, um von oben die Aussicht zu genießen.



Noch ein Selfie vor dem Gipfelkreuz, bevor es weiter am Nordufer zum Burgliebenauer Strand ging.



Am Strand angekommen, stellte ich fest, dass der Wasserstand des Wallendorfer See erheblich gestiegen ist. Die ersten Meter der Liegewiese stehen schon unter Wasser.



Nun, jetzt weiter, am Weihnachtsmann vorbei zum Imker.



Nach dem Honigkauf weiter durch den Auenwald



bis zum Damm der Steinlache oder auch Gerwische genannt. Auch hier ist das Wasser schon ordentlich über die Ufer getreten.



Auf dem Damm ging es dann bis Kollenbey und über die Eisenbahnbrücke wurde die Saale überquert, bevor es über Schkopau zurück ging.



Zu Hause angekommen gab es zur Belohnung ein Eis am Stiel  . Beim schlecken kam ich auf den Gedanken, wer hat denn überhaupt das Eis am Stiel erfunden. Also recherchierte ich ein wenig und wurde fündig.
1905 wurde das Eis am Stiel vom elfjährigen Frank Epperson erfunden. Er ließ im Winter versehentlich ein Glas Limonade mit einem Löffel drin im freien stehen. über Nacht gefror dann die Limonade und das Eis am Stiel wurde somit erfunden.  
Hier noch die Strecke:


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
am Freitag hatte ich mich mit Harti zu einer kleinen, fast 60 km-Tour für den gestrigen Tag verabredet gehabt.
Als ich die Augen am morgen öffnete und aus dem Fenster sah, hatte ich eigentlich nicht mehr so richtig ein verlangen zu einer Tour  . Der Himmel trübe, nasskalt, aber kein Wind. Also erst mal gefrühstückt, den inneren Schweinehund überwunden und um 09:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt erschienen.
Der Wendepunkt an diesem Tag sollte in Leipzig Quasnitzer Höhe sein. Nicht ohne Hintergedanken wurde die Streckenführung gewählt, galt es doch noch einige Verstecke zu finden.
So starteten wir pünktlich in Merseburg am Gerichtsrain und rollten zur Saale runter. Auf dem Saaleradweg ging es bis zur Neumarktbrücke, wo wir die Saale, die ordentlich Wasser führte, überquerten. Weiter gen Osten bis zum neu gestalteten Radweg an der B181bis zum Abzweig Meuschau Gewerbegebiet. Jetzt brauch man nicht mehr die Fahrbahn der B181 benutzen. Dann weiter auf den straßenbegleitenden Radweg über Tragarth bis Ortseingang Wallendorf. Hier bogen wir nach Norden ab zum ökumenischen Pilgerweg. Nach wenigen 100 Metern ging es auf den Wirtschaftsweg zwischen den Wallendorfer und Raßnitzer See bis zum NW-Ufer des Raßnitzer See. 




Auf dem Weg dorthin überholten wir zahlreiche NW-Geher, die wie wir nicht mehr ganz taufrisch waren, aber die schon ein ordentliches Tempo vorlegten. Am Nordufer ging es weiter bis zum Nordstrand. Hier ist wohl dabei einen Einstieg für die Wasserrettung zu bauen. 







Wir überquerten hier die Weiße Elster und fuhren auf dem Elsterradweg weiter Richtung Osten. 



Rechts und links zwischen den Dämmen und sogar hinter den Dämmen waren die Wiesen und die Gräben gut mit Wasser gefüllt. 







Hatten wir so schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Durch den Fahrtwind kroch das nasskalte Wetter langsam durch die dicke Radjacke. Man wird echt alt, vor 3 Jahren bin ich noch mit dieser Anzugsordnung bei -5°C gefahren und mir war nicht kühl.
Nach gut 20 km unterquerten wir die BAB9 und gelangten zur Brücke über die Weiße Elster unterhalb Wehlitz am Rand des Auenwaldes. Den Elsterradweg folgten wir jetzt durch den Auenwald, 



wo alle paar 100 Meter fleißige Bürger ihre Motorsägen arbeiten ließen und die dann die handlichen Holzstücke auf den mitgeführten Anhänger verluden. Der Weg wurde jetzt durch das Wetter bedingt schon matschiger. So sahen unserer Räder dann auch nach wenigen 100 Metern auch aus, sie waren reif für eine Wäsche. Am Ende stießen wir auf die B186 (hier zog ich mir noch schnell die Windjacke über) und fuhren auf dem Radweg ca. 200 m nach Süden, wo der Elsterradweg nach SO abbog, den wir dann bis zur Luppe folgten. Gleich nach dem Abzweig scharrten schon einige Huskys und warteten, dass sie vor den Roller gespannt werden. Auf dem Damm der Luppe fuhren wir weiter Richtung Leipzig und bogen an der Luppebrücke nach Norden zur Quasnitzer Höhe ab. Kurz vor der Brücke entdeckten wir noch einen interessanten kleinen Wicht im Unterholz. 



Dort war auf Höhe eines Verstecks der Wendepunkt der heutigen Radtour. Ab hier zurück zur Luppebrücke, rüber über die Luppe und weiter auf der Straße in den Auenwald bis zum Abzweig der uns nach Westen bis zur Domholzschänke führte. Der Kiosk hat ja geöffnet, wir hatten aber keine Lust hier an dem Tag einen Halt einzulegen, so fuhren wir weiter auf den ökumenischen Pilgerweg über Kleinliebenau bis nach Horburg-Maßlau. Heute wählte ich nicht den Weg durch das Waldstück, es war zu schlammig für Harti seine Reifen und den Schutzblechen, sondern wählte die Umgehung über Kötzschlitz nach Dölkau. Hier trafen wir wieder auf den Pilgerweg 



und folgten ihn bis zum Ostufer des Raßnitzer See. Wir blieben auf diesen Streckenabschnitt fast im Schlamm stecken. Wie folgten den Weg weiter und fuhren über Löpitz, Lössen nach Meuschau



_(hier lachte uns der Schneemann an)_
zum Schleusenkanal, überquerten die Saale und gelangten auf ein Stück Saaleradweg wieder zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour.











_(Das Wehr der Saale vor dem Wasserkraftwerk)_
Auf dem Rückweg ging es einigermaßen mit der Temperatur und ab Meuschau schaute sogar die Sonne mal kurzzeitig durch die Wolken. Ich hatte am Ende gut 60 km auf dem Tacho, Pannen hatten wir keine, es war also eine rundum erfolgreiche Tour gewesen.
Danke an Harti, dass er die Schlammabschnitte wieder, ohne ein Wort zu verlieren, über sich ergehen ließ.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe mal mein Bilderarchiv durchstöbert und fand dieses Bild, von der Eröffnung des WP um die Leipziger Seen aus dem Jahr 2015.
In der Mitte ist KASEBI zu sehen, der heute Geburtstag hat und leider zu früh von uns gegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (19. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank Udo für das Foto zur Erinnerung! 
Gut, daß man hier im Faden noch zurückblättern kann. 
Von den auch abgebildeten Bikermario, der Bonsaibikerin und Leffith hat man lange nichts gehört...
Zum Glück sind viele Fotos noch sichtbar, zb Axel im April 2016, bei der Du mit Reinhard und ihm unterwegs warst.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2022)

Ja das waren noch Zeiten, da konnte ich mich noch mit den Mitfahrern ohne hochwertige technische Hilfsmittel während der Fahrt unterhalten.
Jetzt ohne Hilfsmittel nur Zeichensprache.
Aber zum Glück passt der Sprachprozessor unter dem Helm.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
für den gestrigen Sonntag wurde mit Harti ein Tour Richtung Halle Dölauer Heide und HaNeu vereinbart.
Der Vormittag sah ja nicht so berauschend aus, leichter Nieselregen. Aber zum Start um 13:00 Uhr war der Niesel mal nicht präsent. Und so starteten wir beide Richtung Halle. Wir waren kaum wenige 100 Meter unterwegs fing es wieder mit diesen hässlichen leichten Nieselregen an, der am Bahnübergang Elisabethhöhe stärker wurde.  







Das war nicht so schön für unsere weitere Fahrt, so entschlossen wir uns für eine kleinere Runde auf den Schwarzeicheradweg, in der Hoffnung, dass der Nieselregen vielleicht aufhört.
Also ging es weiter auf den Radweg Richtung Westen bis zum westlichen Ende von Burgstaden. Hier bogen wir ab nach Süden zur Heerstraße. 








Angekommen an der Heerstraße entschlossen wir uns noch zum Goetheradweg weiter zufahren und auf diesen dann zum Nordufer des Geiseltalsee. Auf dem Rundweg ging es dann weiter bis zum Parkplatz in Frankleben, ohne Nieselregen.  
Da ich ja für den WP fahre hatten wir eine Geschwindigkeit unter 30 km/h gewählt.  Am Nordufer trafen wir noch einen Hobbyornithologen, den Harti ganz gut kannte. Wir unterhielten uns über die Seeadler, die nicht mehr in der Region nisteten, dann über die Silberreiher, die im Bereich des Geiseltales mit Schwerpunkt Blösien in großer Anzahl zu sehen sind. Aber wie er uns berichtete brüten sie nicht hier sondern ziehen dafür Richtung Ungarn. Die große Fischreiher Kolonie in Kollenbey gibt es auch nicht mehr. Die Waschbären räuberten die Nester, so dass dort nur vereinzelte Reiher brüten würden.
Und wurde es dann langsam kalt und so setzten wir unsere Fahrt fort.
Ab Frankleben ging es dann über Blösien, kurz vor der Ortseinfahrt blickten wir noch auf das Feld westlich von Blösien und sahen dort auch so ca. 10 Silberreiher.
Nun es waren nach der Ankunft in Merseburg, am Ausgangspunkt, leider nur 33 km geworden, aber wir hatten die richtige Entscheidung getroffen gehabt.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
an diesem Wochenende ist keine gemeinsame Radtour mit Harti angesagt. Sondern in Anbetracht von NADIA, die ordentlich blies ging es auf Schusters Rappen gemeinsam zum Saaleradweg. 



Wir dachten, an der Salle wird das Sturmtief nicht so wüten wie auf der freien Fläche. Dachten wir, aber auch hier unten auf dem Saaleradweg war es teilweise sehr ungemütlich. So machten wir eine kleine Runde mit ca. 8000 Schritten das dann rund 6,3 km waren. Trotzdem konnten wir noch einiges am Wegesrand entdecken.







Die Winterlinge beginnen mit dem blühen. Wir werden wohl, wenn das Wetter passt im Februar einen Abstecher in den Schlosspark Ostrau unternehmen. 



Und dieser hatte auch richtigen Appetit auf Meisenknödel.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
gestern war ja einer der schönen Tage in dieser Woche, so entschloss ich mich gen Norden durch Halle zu fahren. Der Wind kam ja aus dem Westen und mit Seitenwind ging es eigentlich ganz entspannt.
Auf dem Radweg neben der B91 ging es bis zur Franz-Heyl-Straße. Hier bog ich ab auf den Hafenbahnradweg.



_Die Aue zwischen Saale-Weißer Elster und Gerwische stand unter Wasser. Das bedeutet für mich bei der Rückfahrt nicht über die Schafbrücke zu fahren._
Auf dem Hafenbahnradweg ging es bis zum Abzweig Liebenauer Straße. Weiter zum dortigen Wasserturm 



und dann über Kopfsteinpflaster zur Gustav-Hertzberg Straße. Hier befindet sich ein Bunker, der nicht wie vielleicht gedacht im 2. Weltkrieg erbaut wurde.
_Dieser SBW100 wurde infolge des 1958 erlassenen Luftschutzgesetzes der DDR 1965 als Schutzbauwerk der Schutzklasse C für 100 Personen gebaut, und sollte Zivilisten aus 200 Metern Umkreis Zuflucht im Gefahrenfall gewähren._
Der hier verstecke Cache konnte nicht gefunden werden und so ging es weiter zur B80 und auf der Magdeburger Straße bis zur Krausenstraße 







zum dortigen REWE-Parkplatz. Dieses Versteck konnte schnell gefunden werden.



Nach dem obligatorischen Eintrag zur zum Uni.Platz.
Auch hier gab es einen Bunker unter dem Uni-Platz.
_Unter dem Areal des Uniplatzes befand sich der Überrest eines Tiefbunkers des Zweiten Weltkrieges. Angelegt wurde er 1941 und besaß 80 cm dicke Stahlbetonwände. Er bestand neben zwei großen Sälen und diversen Erschließungsgängen auch aus zahlreichen kleinen Räumen. Zu DDR-Zeiten lagerten im Bunker z. T. die Fackeln für die Mai-Umzüge. 2001 diente er als Kulisse für eine Fotoausstellung mit dem Titel "Black Hole". Danach wurde der Bunker zugeschüttet und der Eingang unwiderruflich versperrt._
Weiter nach Norden zum August-Bebel-Platz und von dort zur Stephanuskirche. Diesen suchte ich schon über 3 Jahre und wurde heute fündig.  Ab hier schlug ich mich nach Westen zum Mühlgraben durch und überquerte ihn in Höhe der Mündung in die Saale.



Weiter am Saaleufer entlang, man konnte schon den hohen Wasserstand der Saale erkennen zur Peißnitzinsel.


Dann über die Peißnitzinsel zum neuen Observatorium und auf dem Hafenbahnradweg zum Böllberger Weg. Auf diesem dann über Röpzig auf dem Saaleradweg zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2022)

Heute kommt ja wieder ein Tatort. Mal die Titelmusik genau anhören und dann den Schlagzeuger, der sehr bekannt ist, heraushören. Stichwort Eierlikör. 
Bei diesem Wind heute zu Fuß mit Harti durch Merseburg und den Südpark unterwegs gewesen, immer 10390 Schritte zusammen gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
die Sonne lachte heute, so begab sich Harti und ich zu einer Halle-Neustadt Brunnentour.
Das Ziel war heute der Chemie und der Kaktusbrunnen. Beide konnten erfolgreich gefunden werden, aber in dieser Gegend sah es auch schon mal irgendwie schöner und gepflegter aus.
Auf der Rückfahrt besuchten wir dann noch die Ziegenreiterin.
Immerhin 11 WP-Punkte sind zustande gekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
am Montag bis 12°C und Sonne pur  👍 , da hab ich mich gleich mit Harti zu einer Winterlingenbesuchstour nach Ostrau in den Schlosspark verabredet.
Start in Merseburg an der B91 Hubschrauber Gerichtsrain um 09:00 Uhr.
Gegen 09:30 Uhr werden wir an der Straßenbahnhaltestelle S-Bahnhof Rosengarten eintreffen. Dann geht es weiter, aber nicht auf unbefestigten Wegen, wegen Harti seinen dünnen Reifen, nach Ostrau.
Falls jemand mitfahren möchte sollte er zu den angegebenen Zeiten und Orten aufschlagen.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
eigentlich sollte es ja heute zu den Winterlingen gehen, da bekam ich einen Anruf von Harti. Es gab ein kleines Problem, so entschied ich mich nach Problemlösung nochmals zu einer HaNeu-Tour. Es ging über Holleben durch verwegene Gebiete in Halle-Neustadt zum Chemiebrunnen.



_Hier sahen wir auch die Skulptur "afrikanische Mutter" in Nähe vom "Am Gastronom 12" _



_Der Chemiebrunnen_
Hier trafen wir 2 Herren , so um die 75 Jahre und fragten die beiden, ob sie den schon mal Wasserspeien gesehen haben. Antwort seit 30 Jahren noch nicht und sie wohnen hier schon seit den 70 zigern.
So fuhren wir weiter, vorbei am ehemaligen Stasigebäude zur Peißnitz und dann hoch zum Heine Park. 







Ab hier dann weiter zur Friedensstraße und Reilstraße. Hier Wendepunkt und zurück zum Thüringer Bahnhof, kurze Pause.







Jetzt zurück nach Merseburg. Die Tour zu den Winterlingen wird nachgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
da ich heute Vormittag einen Termin hatte der nicht verlegt werden konnte, konnte ich leider nicht an der Winterlingentour mit dem Team Brustgurtfahrer teilnehmen. Dafür war ich dann gegen 12:15 Uhr mit Harti Richtung Geiseltalsee gestartet. Ziel war die Geiselbrücke beim Eiscafee Henze in Mücheln.
Gesagt getan, pünktlich war Start.



Dann ging es zum Pilgerweg, wo uns der Westwind ordentlich ins Gesicht blies.
Über Frankleben dann zum Geiseltalsee und auf dem Rundweg Richtung Mücheln weiter, über die Marina Braunsbedra.



Hier tobte der Wind ordentlich. Ab Krumpa hab ich dann den oberen Weg am Geiseltalsee eingeschlagen, der ja vollkommen neu mit einer Asphaltdecke versehen wurde.



Auf Höhe der Marina Mücheln ging es durch den Tunnel in die Stadt.



Die Geiselfurt wurde heute mal ausgelassen, wir nutzten die Brücke und fuhren dann weiter bis zur Geisel und auf den dortigen Weg bis zur Brücke am Eiscafee Henze. Hier war dann der Wendepunkt erreicht.







Nachdem alles gefunden wurde, zurück zum Kreisel, oberhalb der Geisel Ortseingang Mücheln.



Hier noch ein kurzer Halt, wo wir die Reste des Schaufelrades bewunderten. Danach dann mit ordentlichen Rückenwind zurück, mit Abstecher an der Pfännerhall. Wirwollten uns das neue Exponat anschauen, das 100 Tonnen schwer ist, wie heute in der MZ zu lesen war. Es war die Industrielokomotive EL2/24 die die MIBRAG Braunsbedra Pfännerhall gespendet hat. Aber sie war noch in Profen und muss erst noch überführt werden. Denn die Zentralwerkstatt Pfännerhall ist ein bekanntes Industriedenkmal am Geiseltalsee, wo diese Loks früher gewartet wurden.
So machten wir einen kleinen Schlenker, halfen unterwegs noch einen jungen Erwachsenen beim aufziehen der Kette, er hatte zwei linke Hände.  Nun die Spielkonsole können sie wohl besser bedienen, als mal Hand ein seinem Rad anzulegen. 
Nach guten 41 km und 10 WP-Punkten waren wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour angelangt.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
Am Freitag habe ich mich mit Harti und Peter aus WSF zu einer altersgerechten kleinen Nachmittagstour für den Sonnabend auf den Saaleradweg verabredet. 
Treffpunkt war in Leißling am Bahnhof. Harti und Ich starteten mit dem Zug um 11:24 Uhr von Merseburg und kamen pünktlich um 11:48 Uhr in Leißling an. 







Peter erwartete uns schon und so konnten wir, nachdem wir uns von unseren FFP2-Masken entledigt hatten, sofort mit einer Geschwindigkeit die zu Fahrern im 8. und 9. Lebensjahrzent passen auf dem Weg machen. 







Eigentlich sollte ja auch die Sonne ein wenig scheinen, was sie nicht tat, dafür blies uns aber ein kalter Westwind ins Gesicht. Wir näherten uns der Oeblitzschleuse. Da wir hier fast am Saaleufer fuhren konnten wir auch einen Blick auf das Wasserkraftwerk gegenüber der Schleuse sehen und stellten fest, dass die an diesen Tagen ordentlich Strom produzierten.



Der Imbiss an der Schleuse hatte schon geöffnet, aber es waren noch keine Gäste zu sehen. Wir passierten die Saaleuferkuh, die uns mit großen Augen anschaute. 



Hinter der Schleuse hat sich das Wasser der Saale schon fast bis an den Radweg seinen Weg gesucht. 



Kurz vor Schönburg suchte ich noch ein Versteck auf. Ich hatte schon Befürchtungen, dass die Saale den Behälter mit dem Logbuch fortgespült hatte. Wir hatten Glück, es fehlten nur noch 10 cm, dann wäre die Dose fort gewesen. Wir rollten jetzt langsam in Schönburg rein, mit Blick auf die Burg. 







Am Saaleradweg hingen immer noch die Wanderschuhe am Zaun. Auf Höhe der Quelle des Mosesbrunnens staunte ich nicht schlecht. Der Hang, alles kahl. Kein Baum und kein Strauch mehr vorhanden. 



Auch die Straße zwischen Schönburg und Gaststätte „neue Welt“ ist wieder wegen Steinschlag gesperrt. Das war aber für uns kein Hindernis, wir fuhren auf den Radweg weiter bis zur Brücke über die Wethau. Hier ist wohl Bibergebiet, wie man an einigen Stellen unschwer erkenn konnte. Bevor wir die Brücke überquerten wurden wir von entgegenkommenden Radlern gewarnt, gleich hinter der Brücke steht ein PKW. Den sahen wir dann auch, es war einer aus dem BLK Bereich, der wohl dachte die gesperrte Straße auf den Radweg umgehen zu können. Leider war sein PKW ein wenig zu breit für die Brücke. 



So gelangten wir nach einigen 100 Metern die Gaststätte „Alter Felsenkeller“, passierten ihn und fuhren weiter bis zum Pegel. Zwischen Pegel und Bootshaus befindet sich ein Rastplatz mit 2 Bänken, wo wir einen kurzen suchhalt einlegten. Dann ging es weiter bis zur Hennebrücke, die wurde überquert und auf dem Radweg am Nordufer der Saale fuhren wir weiter. Harti und Ich staunten nicht schlecht über den Zustand des Radweges, alles neugestaltet, kein Naturbelassener Weg mehr. 



Der nächste Halt war wieder ein kleines Versteck und gleichzeitig auch der Wendepunkt. Jetzt ging es zurück zur Hennebrücke. Wir staunten nicht schlecht, an fast allen Obstbäumen zwischen Radweg und Saale haben sich Halbschmarotzer breitgemacht, die Mistel. 



Die alten Römer haben den Mistelbeeren Vogelleim hergestellt und damit Vögel gefangen.

Wir unterquerten die Hennebrücke und fuhren bis kurz vor dem Abzweig nach Schlettau auf der Saalestraße weiter.



In der Rechtskurve bogen wir auf einen, wie mir noch in Erinnerung war, Wirtschaftsweg ab, der jetzt asphaltiert war und den Einheimischen wohl als Abkürzung nach Eulau dient. Wir passierten die Schellsitzer Bockwindmühle 







und rollten dann in Eulau ein. Den weitern Weg durch den Ort mit seiner gepflasterten Straße ersparten wir uns, wir nahmen den Weg unterhalb des Saaledeiches.
Auf Höhe des Gosecker Weinberges bestaunten wir noch Europas steilste Straße mit 40% Steigung, die zum Weinberg hochführt.



Wir passierten Schloss Goseck und gelangten nach einigen Minuten Fahrt in Lobitzsch an. Hier verabschiedeten wir uns von Peter, der über die Saalebrücke wieder nach WSF zurückfuhr. 



Harti und Ich fuhren weiter auf den Saaleradweg bis Uichteritz zum Sportplatz, hiersuchte ich das letzte Versteck auf und nachdem es gefunden war machten wir noch auf der Geschützen Gästebank des Platzes eine Mittagspause.  



_(Harti schaut nicht immer so verbissen )_
Nach der Stärkung dann auf kurzem Weg zum Saalewehr und dann zum Bahnhof. 
Mit dem Zug ging es wieder zurück und ja wir mussten unseren Impfnachweis im Zug vorzeigen, der per App kontrolliert wurde.
Es war eine angenehme Tour mit einem alten Mitfahrer aus WSF  , den wir persönlich über 2 Jahre nicht mehr persönlich gesehen hatten. Die Kommunikation erfolgte in dieser Zeit leider nur per Telefon per Messenger.


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2022)

Hallo,
gestern habe ich mich kurzfristig mit Reinhard1 zu einer kleinen Runde bei, doch noch kühler Temperatur, in Leißling getroffen. Es war die erste Tour, seit dem 16.09.2020 wo wir von Leißling zur Leuchtenburg mit Hallunke aufgebrochen waren.
Eigentlich sind es ja nicht die Temperaturen die Reinhard1 so gerne hat. So trafen wir uns um 11:48 Uhr am Bahnsteig in Leißling. Trotz Sonne war es doch noch ganz schön frisch.



Von Leißling es ging es mit ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit, zum warm werden  , auf dem Saaleradweg gen Schönburg.



_(Wasserkraftwerk gegenüber der Oeblitzschleuse)_


Am Bücherregal musste ich erst mal kurz halten, mein Helm drückte ein wenig auf meinen Sprachprozessor, was einen unangenehmen Druck am Hinterkopf auslöste.


Weiter ging es zum Mosesbrunnen in Schönburg







und dann weiter auf den Radweg bis zum Pegelturm, hier ein Suchhalt und das Versteck wieder leider nicht gefunden .
Von hier war es bis zur Hennebrücke nicht mehr weit. Die Brücke wurde überquert und am Nordufer ging es dann Richtung Schellsitz.
In einem Bogen dann bis Eulau, wo uns der erste Storch beobachtete, er hatte wohl keine Lust sein Nest zu bauen.







Weiter ging es bis zum Anstieg hoch zum Gosecker Schloss.







Noch schnelleinen kleinen Abstecher nach Markröhlitz zum dortigen Bauernladen, Reinhard benötigte einige Äpfel, dann zurück nach Goseck und den Wirtschaftsweg runter nach Lobitzsch. Den kannte ich noch als unbefestigten Wirtschaftsweg, der jetzt aber mit Betonbahnen ausgebaut ist.
Von hier zur Saalebrücke nach Leißling und dann zum Bahnsteig, wo wir noch eine Gleisbaumaschine beim arbeiten zu sehen konnte.











Ja es war eine entspannte kleine Runde mit Lust auf mehr, wenn die Temperaturen noch ein wenig besser werden.


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2022)

Hallo,
am heutigen Nachmittag spontan mit Harti eine kleine Geocachingrunde durchgeführt. Es ging von Merseburg nach Kötzschau. Im dortigen Wald war ein neuer Cache versteckt worden.
Zurück ging es dann auf dem Floßgrabenradweg wieder zurück nach Merseburg. Immerhin reichte es noch für 8 Punkte im WP.  



_(Ab hier zu Fuß und dann gesucht und gefunden, wir waren die zweiten die sich eintragen konnten)



Der Floßgrabenradweg, rechts der Bach und links der Floßgraben.)



(Links der Floßgraben, der hier den Bach über die Brücke überquert)


_
Die heutige Streckenführung.


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2022)

Hallo,
wenn alles klappt, dann werde ich morgen eine DB-Fahrt nach Bad Sulza machen. Und dann eine schöne Geocachingrunde entlang des Emsenbaches über Auerstedt-Reisdorf- Niedertrebna- Bad Sulza machen und zum Abschluss gibt es eine echte Thüringer Rostbratwurst am Kiosk in Bad Sulza.


----------



## Udo1 (11. März 2022)

Hallo,
gestern Abend lass ich in meinem neuen Krimi_ (spielt in Halle die Hauptpersonen sind ein kleiner dicker Kommissar und einer der halt die Arbeit immer den kleinen dicken überlässt  ),_ sonst immer auf dem Kindl, aber dieses mal auf richtigen Papier mit schwarzen Buchstaben die auf das Papier aufgebracht waren und man konnte wieder mit dem angelegten Finger die Seiten umblättern, ganz zu schweigen von den Eselsecken. Ich kann euch sagen im Zeitalter der elektronischen Bereitstellung von Lesematerial, war das ein Genuss dies alles wieder zu tun.
Da verfestigte sich mein Entschluss die Geocacherunde um Bad Sulza durchzuführen.
Es ging also mit dem Zug nach Bad Sulza. Der hatte auch noch in Merseburg schon über 5 Minuten Verspätung, aber ich schaffte meinen Anschlusszug in Naumburg noch. Heute morgen extra wenig gefrühstückt gehabt, weil ja bei Ankunft in Bad Sulza sofort der Bratwurstkiosk aufgesucht werden sollte und auch aufgesucht wurde.
Die Wurst schmeckte köstlich.



So gestärkt ging es auf die Suche entlang des Emsenbachweges bis Auerstedt.







In Auerstedt dann auf weiter Richtung Weidenrutenpalastes.



Ab hier dann weiter gen Westen bis zum alten Bahnhof von Reisdorf, hier dann zurück zum Emsenbach und hoch auf den Hügel nach Süden zur Bank mit der Eckhartsburgaussicht.







Dann weiter Richtung Eberstedt zur Großmutter



und zurück auf dem Ilmradweg nach Bad Sulza zum Kiosk. Hier dann die zweite am heutigen Tag, das war die Belohnung für meine Suche,hatte ich mir auch echt verdient gehabt. 
So sind immerhin noch 7 Punkte für den WP zusammengekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2022)

Hallo,
gestern verabredete ich mich mit Reinhard1 aus WSF für den Vormittag zu einer Seeumrundung.
Treffpunkt war der Hafen in Großkayna.



Auf die Minute trafen wir uns, um dann sogleich Richtung Pfännerhall zu starten.



Am Vormittag war schon einiges los auf dem Geiseltalrundweg Richtung Marina Braunsbedra. Man sah kaum noch Räder mit konventionellen Antrieb, nun ja die Rentner haben ja Zeit und fuhren zügig mit ihren elektrisch unterstützten Rädern.
An der Marina Braunsbedra ist man tüchtig am arbeiten. Es wurden gerade mehrere Pontons entladen und ins Wasser gesetzt. Die Stege werden erweitert.



Und die Hausboote haben sich auch ganz schön vermehrt.



Weiter ging es auf den Rundweg, vorbei an der Marina Mücheln, auch hier rege Bautätigkeit im Hafenbereich, bis hoch zum Weinberg.



Der Winzer hat weitere 0.5 ha für neue Rebstöcke neben der Begegnungsstätte hergerichtet. Da werden wohl demnächst die Rebstöcke gepflanzt werden. 
Die Straußwirtschaft ist schon geöffnet.



Nach einer kurzen Pause ging es weiter auf dem Rundweg. Hier mussten wir feststellen, dass einige ältere Pedelecdamen die Kennzeichnungen der Fahrtrichtungen auf dem Weg vollkommen ignorierten. 
Unsere Tour ging weiter auf dem Rundweg, vorbei am Franklebener Strand bis zur Pfännerhall und von dort zum Westufer des Runstedter See. Hier verabschiedeten wir uns und ich fuhr auf den fast unfahrbaren Rundweg am Westufer des Runstedter See bis nach Frankleben und auf dem Pilgerweg dann bis Merseburg zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2022)

Hallo,
und wieder gab es gestern einen schweren Radunfall auf dem Geiseltalseerundweg. Eine 64 jährige Frau hat sich bei der Abfahrt Richtung Frankleben in einer Linkskurve mit ihrem Pedelec überschlagen. Der Rettungshubschrauber brachte sie in die Klinik.


----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2022)

Hallo,
heute ging es mal wieder mit Reinhard1 zu einer Geocachingtour von Leißling über Naumburg nach Flemmingen.
Zuerst immer an der Saale entlang 







bis zum Abzweig Hallescher Anger. Von dort hoch nach Naumburg zum Marientor.



Hier in der Nähe suchten wir noch ein Versteck auf.



Ja aber wie ist denn jetzt der Zahlencode? Ein wenig recherchiert und schon konnten wir den Tresor öffnen. 
Weiter ging es ins Zentrum von Naumburg bis zum Salztor. Dann auf Nebenstraßen hoch zum Bulla Bana und weiter bis Flemmingen zum Rastplatz mitten im Ort.
Hier erst einmal ein kleines Päuschen, bevor wir uns zum nächsten Versteck aufmachten.



Auf der Bank ließen wir uns nieder und sangen erst einmal das Flemmingenlied  mit Blick auf den Ort.






Jetzt aber schnell weiter nach Osten bis zur B88 die wurde überquert und am Rand des Bochholzes durchquerten wir das Waldstück. Die Buschwindröschen waren gar schön anzuschauen.











Zurück ging es durch Naumburg wieder zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen dann bis zum Bahnhof Leißling zurück. Es war ein schöner Vormittagsausflug gewesen.   👍


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2022)

Hallo,
gestern am Sonntag fand die WP-Abschlusstour der Mannschaft der „Brustgurtfahrer“ statt .
Der Teamchef Hallunke hat eingeladen und Ohmtroll hat die Strecke erkundet und war unser Guide.
Also wurde am Sonnabend extra das Rad geputzt, der Akku aufgeladen und die Batterien im HG gewechselt und der Sprachprozessor aufgeladen.
Am Sonntag dann zum Bahnhof, 2 Tagestickets „Sachsen-Anhalt“ gekauft (für mich und Hallunke) und mit dem Zug nach Halle.
Hallunke wartete schon am Bahnsteig, der Zug stand bereit und so rollten wir pünktlich in einem leeren Abteil gen Sangerhausen.
Dort trafen in Etappen die Teilnehmer der Tour ein. Der Guide war der letzte der mit dem Zug ankam und nach der Begrüßung ging es auch schon los.



Der Guide führte uns nach Norden, vorbei an der Gaststätte Pferdestall, wo noch vor sehr vielen Jahren beim Betreten das Pferd wieherte .
Wir folgten den Wanderweg östlich der Gonna bis zum Einstieg in der Karstwanderweg bei Oberstdorf.







Die Wege waren alle trocken und ließen sich gut fahren. Ich kam mit der Stufe 1 recht gut zurecht, bei einigen Anstiegen zw. Oberstdorf und der Grillenburg musste ich auch schon mal die höchste Unterstützung nutzen. Der Guide führte uns hoch zur Grillenburg mit herrlicher Aussicht auf Grillenberg.







Dann ging es abwärts auf den TrimmDich Pfad bis zum Freibad Grillenberg. Die L230 wurde überquert und dann ging es wieder aufwärts, vorbei am Erlebnishof in das Hohesteintal, immer leicht ansteigend.
Es zog sich hin. Nach 12 km ein kurzer Stopp beim Cuxloch mit seinen Gartenzwergen.



Dann weiter immer noch aufwärts, vorbei am Jugendwaldheim Wildenstall, hier nach Westen abgebogen, wo wir nach wenigen 100 Metern auf die Kastanienallee stießen. Diesen Weg folgten wir bis zur Kreuzung Kohlenstraße. Hier ein kurzer Halt wegen eines Geocaches, der gesucht und gefunden wurde. 👍
Dann weiter, aber jetzt abwärts nach Norden bis auf ca. 790 Meter Luftlinie von der Wippertalstraße, aber immer noch auf 367,5 m üNN. Hier entschied der Guide, der weitere Weg der jetzt ins Tal führt kann nicht mehr befahren werden. Wir kehrten um, 294m zurück fand er eine neue Abfahrt. Nach betrachten des Einstiegs informierte ich Hallunke, dass ich noch 1 km weiter zurückfahre und den Wanderweg nach Hayda Richtung Wippra fahre.



Nachdem ich die Fotos der Abfahrt gesehen hatte, wusste ich, dass ich für mich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hatte, wäre für mich sehr heftig geworden. In Wippra angekommen fuhr ich zur Staumauer des Rückhaltebeckens und wollte dort auf den Guide mit seinen 3 Begleitern warten, bis sie von der Umrundung des Stausees zurückkommen. Aber der Guide rief an und signalisierte, dass sie zu meinem Standpunkt kommen um mich abzuholen. Fand ich super. Nun wieder vereint ging es wieder zurück bis zur Talsperre.



An der Mauer schaute ich auf meinen Akku, ich wusste ja was noch bevorstand und entschied mich die Talsperre nicht zu umrunden. Und mein Rad musste ja noch ein ordentliches Gewicht befördern. 
Ist auf der Streckenkarte der rote Abschnitt.



_(Ab ging es Richtung Nudistenwanderweg )_



Nach der Rückkehr der Talsperrenumrunder







führte uns der Guide entlang der Wipper bis nach Wippra.



Am Mühlencafe wurde ein Halt, für ein Eis eingelegt.



Nach der Stärkung ging weiter, jetzt wieder aufwärts auf der K2345, vorbei an der Schanze, durch das Hasselbachtal nach Süden.




Bis zum Ziel/Startpunkt waren es jetzt nur noch ca. 14 km. Es zog sich wieder ordentlich hin, sodass ich aufwärts die Motorunterstützung erhöhte, denn oben angekommen ging es ja dann nur noch abwärts. Wir erreichten wieder die Kastanienallee



und fuhren jetzt mit ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit die Steigerschleife abwärts. Ich ließ es locker an und blieb schön am Ende der kleinen Kolonne. Die Steigerschleife führte uns am Fuße des Hackerodaer Berges und dem Kunstteich Wettelrode



vorbei zum Bergbaulehrpfad Wettelrode. Auf diesen ging es weiter nach Süden bis zum Einstieg in den Rundwanderweg Moltkewarte.



An der Warthe dann Pause für eine Bratwurst, bevor wir uns zur letzten Abfahrt auf dem Rundweg Moltkewarte Richtung Ziel Bahnhof Sangerhausen aufmachten.



Am Ziel waren es bei mir 3 Stunden und 10 Minuten Fahrzeit bei 51 gefahrenen Kilometern. Jetzt schnell verabschiedet und hoch zum Bahnsteig. Durchsage Zug hat 10 Minuten Verspätung, daraus wurden dann gute 19 Minuten. Beim Anschlusszug in Halle sah ich die Rücklichter, also zum nächsten Bahnsteig und dort 10 Minuten später mit dem Zug nach Merseburg zurück.Fazit: Der Guide hat eine super Tour erkundet, das Wetter hat gepasst, alle Mitfahrer waren super drauf und haben bei den Abfahrten immer auf mich gewartet. Und es gab keine Pannen. Dank an den Guide und allen Mitfahrern für die schöne gemeinsame Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (12. April 2022)

Hallo,
am Sonntag Nachmittag habe Harti und Ich noch eine kleine Quer zum Sturm Radtour unternommen. Der Wind kam aus NW und dass auch ziemlich kräftig. So entschlossen wir uns Richtung Bad Dürrenberg am Ostufer und am Westufer zurück zu fahren.



Hier stehen wir auf dem Damm bei Kreypau. Der Wind hat schon einige Wellen auf der Saale entstehen lassen. 



Wir folgten den Damm auf der Krone und dann am Fuß weiter bis Bad Dürrenberg. Hier überquerten wir die Saale und fuhren auf dem Saaleradweg weiter bis Kröllwitz ins Ostereuerdorf. 
jetzt bekamen wir teilweise den heftigen Sturm zu spüren.
Kröllwitz hat sich zu Ostern sehr schön geschmückt.















Wir folgten den Radweg weiter bis Daspig. Ab hier muss man jetzt den offiziellen Radweg, wegen Bauarbeiten verlassen und die Straße weiter nutzen. Wir bogen aber ab und folgten den Wirtschaftsweg am Saaleufer bis zum Klärwerk in Leuna am Saaleufer und stießen hier wieder auf den Saaleradweg.











Den Radweg folgten wir bis Merseburg zurück, aber auf den freien Flächen hatten wir einen heftigen Wind von vorn. So übernahm ich die Führung und Harti konnte entspannt im Windschatten folgen.  
In Merseburg machten wir noch einen Abstecher zu neuen Brücke über die KLIA. Sie ist sehr gut gelungen.







Dann ging es zum Startpunkt zurück. Es waren zwar nur 25 km, aber dafür sehr interessant, vor allem im 
Bereich der Saaleaue.


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2022)

Hallo und ein schönes Osterfest,
gestern war ich wieder einmal mit Harti unterwegs. Start 09:00 Uhr, bei guten 3-4°C. Es war noch ein wenig frisch. Unser Ziel war der Auenwald nördlich Böhlitz-Ehrenberg und der Auensee und es galt ein paar Verstecke zu finden.
Auf dem Radweg an der B181 ging es bis Wallendorf. Von dort zum Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg. An den Kopfweiden ein kurzer Halt, das Osterfeuer war hier schon aufgeschichtet. Da wird wohl die Post abgehen, beim Tanz ums Feuer. 



Jetzt weiter nordwärts zur Luppe und am Südufer weiter bis zum Übergang, der zum Pilgerweg führt.
Die Luppe ist hier ganz schön verkrautet, aber bestens als Brutplatz für eine Schwänin geeignet.







Wir erreichten den Pilgerweg und folgten diesen Rückwärts bis zum Schlossteich in Dölkau.
Weiter am Ufer entlang, mit Hindernissen, auf dem Weg bis nach Horburg-Maßlau.







Ab Horburg-Maßlau wieder auf dem Pilgerweg weiter, vorbei an der Domholzschänke und dann auf einen Waldweg, rein in den Auenwald bei Burghausen und Behlitz-Ehrenberg.



Unser Weg führte dann auf einen mit Wurzeln bespickten Weg am nördlichen Rand der ehemaligen Hochdeponie weiter, linker Hand Wasserfläche, nach Norden. Es roch hier sehr stark nach Bärlauch.











Weiter durch den Auenwald Richtung Mündung der Nahle in die Neue Luppe. Vorbei am Wehr der Nahle.







Wir fuhren dann einen Bogen nach Norden zum Auensee, der wurde umrundet. Die Parkeisenbahn war voll besetzt unterwegs und die Fußgänger liefen kreuz und quer. Da mussten wir auch ein paar Mal absteigen und ein wenig schieben. 







Nach der Umrundung ging es dann zum Elsterradweg, den wir bis zur Gundorfer Linie folgten und uns dort ein kleine Pause gönnten. 



Nach der Pause, dann bei Sonne pur und ordentlichen Rückenwind weiter auf dem Elsterradweg und anschließend ab Lochau auf dem Damm der Steinlache zurück nach Merseburg.



Am Ende hatten wir gute 68 km zurückgelegt, viel Natur gesehen und wir stanken am Ende der Tour immer noch nach Bärlauch. 
Es hat wieder Spaß gemacht bei diesem Wetter gemeinsam zu fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (21. April 2022)

Hallo,
am gestrigen Vormittag traf ich mich mit Reinhard1 und Peter aus WSF, vor dem Bahnhofsgebäude in WSF zu einer gemeinsam Tour nach langer Zeit. 



Der Wendepunkt sollte der Elsterradweg in Profen sein.
So starteten wir um 09:00 Uhr Richtung Ortsausgang WSF. Reinhard1 führte uns bis zum Radweg an der B91 durch die Stadt.



Wir folgten den Radweg nach Süden bis zur Brücke über die B91 bei Borau. Weiter ging es bis in das Gewerbegebiet von Zorbau. Das Gewerbegebiet wurde durchquert bis zur Aupitzer-Straße. Auf dieser dann weiter gen NO bis zur Granschützer Straße. Das nächste Zwischenziel war Wählitz. Am Kriegerdenkmal eine kurze Pause für meine Mitfahrer. Ich löste inzwischen ein LAB-Cache Aufgabe. Dann ging es weiter auf der L191 am Nordrand von Hohenmölsen weiter bis zum Abzweig nach Süden. Wir folgten der L191 weiter und gelangten nach wenigen Kilometern am Abzweig nach Profen an. Hier war das nächste Zwischenziel der Aussichtspunkt mit Blick auf den Tagebau.



Wir bestaunten eine der 12 Schaufeln von ehemaligen Bagger der dort im Tagebau seinen Dienst getan hatte.
Danach schweifte unser Blick in den und über den Tagebau.






Ja wieder ein großes Loch dass irgendwann geflutet wird und ein neuer See entsteht, was wir drei aber nicht mehr erleben werden.
So machten wir uns wieder auf die Räder und rollten am MIBRAG Gebäude vorbei bis in den Ort Profen.



Durch den Ort ging es fast geradeaus runter in die Aue von Mühlgraben und Weißer Elster. Hier stießen wir auf den Elsterradweg und folgten dieser durch eine Baumallee bis zum Profener Elstermühlgraben.







_(Brücke über den Profener Elstermühlgraben.)_
Weiter ging es auf dem Radweg nach Osten bis zum Aussichtspunkt "Schöne Aussicht" am Ufer der Weißen Elster.







Wir überquerten die Weiße Elster und folgten den Weg, vorbei am Wildtiergehege bis kurz vor der Schwennigke. Hier bogen wir nach Norden ab. Der Radweg war ja fast wie eine Bundestraße ausgebaut. Mit soviel PKW und LKW Verkehr hatten wir auf einen ausgewiesenen Radweg nicht gerechnet gehabt.
Wir wurden pausenlos überholt.



Am Ende des Weges durch die Aue der Schwennigke rollten wir in Pegau ein und machte an der St. Laurentius-Kirche Mittegaspause.



Danach ging es weiter durch den Ort, schnurgerade nach NW bis zum Kleinen Floßgraben, hier schnell noch ein Versteck aufgesucht und dann schnell weiter nach Norden Richtung Werbener See.


Einige Windräder standen still, die wurden gerade gewartet. Es gin vorbei an schon fast blühenden Rapsfeldern bis zur Monarchenhöhe südlich Großgörschen. 



Hier folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg an der nördlichen Kante eines ehemaligen Abbaufeldes.
So gelangten wir über Söhesten auf der L189 nach Taucha. In Taucha bog ich im Norden auf die Bergstraße aus, die sich nach wenigen 100 Metern in einen Wirtschaftsweg verwandelte und folgte diesen Weg bis Nellschütz. Am Nordrand von Nellschütz bogen wir nach Westen ab, überquerten die BAB9 und rollten in den Ort Borau ein. Dort dann über die B91 und weiter bis zum Eingang Schloß Weißenfels. Hier Tourende nach guten 62 km bei angenehmen Radlertemperaturen und keine Panne auf unserer Tour. 
Nun es war wohl nicht unserer letzte gemeinsame Tour, mal sehen wo es beim nächsten Mal hingeht.


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2022)

Hallo,
gestern traf ich mich mit Harti zu einer Geocachingtour Richtung Dölauer Heide. Start war um 09:00 Uhr. Es ging über Korbetha, Hohenweiden und Holleben bis Beuchlitz. Die Sonne schien und vom Wind war auch noch nicht großartiges zu spüren. Auf Höhe der Kirche in Beuchlitz bogen wir nach westen in die Weinbergstraße ab, um gleich nach dem Bahnübergang wieder nach Norden auf der Straße Weinbergholz nach Norden weiter zu fahren. Auf Grund der sehr schmalen Bereifung von Harti entschloss ich mich zu dieser Variante und nicht auf den Weg durch den dortigen westlich gelegenen Waldstück. Am Ende des Weges ging es wieder nach Westen auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter.



Am Ende des Weges kamen wir an der Salzstraße, kurz vor L164 raus. Die L164 wurde überquert und wir rollten dann nach wenigen 100 Metern in Zscherben ein. Das nächste Ziel war die Brücke über die B80.
Die brücke ist ein richtiger Hingucker geworden. Nach der Brücke ging es hoch zum Graneuer Berg, Dort eine Verschnaufpause, denn Harti ohne E-Unterstützung mit Rennradübersetzung hatte es natürlich schwerer als ich.  







Nach der Pause ging es Abwärts durch die westliche Dölauer Heide Richtung Lieskau.



In Lieskau dann auf einen als Radweg ausgewiesenen Weg durch die Gärten und schon blühenden Rapsfelder bis zur Straße an den Tonlöchern weiter. Ich machte aber noch für mich einen kleinen Schlenker auf den dortigen Hügel südlich vom Blauen Auge von Lieskau.











_(Hier Blick nach Süden in Richtung Franzosenloch)_
Nach dem aufsuchen des Franzosenlochs, durch das Unterholz ging es einige Meter weiter nach Westen zu den dortigen zwei Tonlöchern. 



Zwischen den Tonlöchern führt ein Pfad nach Süden, der teilweise bis auf Lenkerbreite zugewachsen ist. Aber sich bis auf eine Stelle fahrbar gestaltete.










Am Ende des Weges gelangten wir wieder auf einen breiten sandigen Wirtschaftsweg, der uns bis zur Baustelle der BAB143 führte.



Außer 2 Baufahrzeugen und einer leicht geschobenen und abgesteckten Trasse war hier kaum etwas von Bautätigkeit zu sehen.



Nun bei dieser Bautätigkeit werden wir beide wahrscheinlich in unseren noch verbleibenden Lebensjahren diesen Abschnitt der BAB143 nicht befahren können.  
Weiter ging es rein in Bennstedt, vorbei an der letzten Fahrt eines Opel Omega und Relikten aus der Bergbautätigkeit bis Eisdorf.







Ab dem Übergang an der B80 merkten wir jetzt doch den Wind, der bis nach Merseburg nicht weniger wurde und uns heftig von der Seite und teilweise auch von vorn sehr stark entgegen blies.
Da machte sich die E-Unterstützung bei mir sehr gut, um einen Windschatten für Harti zu erzeugen.
Wir folgten der L173 nach Süden, bogen hinter dem Industriegelände auf die K2150 nach Osten ab und gelangten kurz vor der BAB143 auf einen Wirtschaftsweg, der parallel zur Autobahn nach Süden führte.
Durch den Baumstreifen, war der Wind dann erträglicher geworden.



Wir überquerten am Ende des Weges wieder die BAB 143 und rollten auf dem Goetheradweg in Delitz a.B. ein.



Trotz starken Gegenwind auf der Rückfahrt, war es eine interessante Tour gewesen. 
Hier der Tourverlauf:


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
am Samstag ging es wieder einmal mit Harti auf Tour. Ziel und Wendepunkt war scudici, der Ort wurde 981 erstmals urkundlich erwähnt. Dort sollte eine kleine Stadtrunde zu sehenswerten Stellen gemacht werden. Aber zuerst ging es von Merseburg nach Meuschau, am Schleusenkanal entlang, über die Brücke des Kanals in den Ort. Von der Brücke konnten wir einem Schwanenpaar beim Brüten beobachten und ein Gänsepaar das mit ihren Jungen dort unterwegs war. 








Von Meuschau dann nach Lössen. Am Eingang des Ortes sahen wir ein großes Storchennest mit brütendem Storch.



Wir überquerten dann am östlichen Ortsausgang die Bahnstrecke und fuhren am Westufer des Wallendorfer See entlang bis Burgliebenau. In der ehemaligen Kiesgrube haben Naturschützer Nistmöglichkeiten für die Wasservögel geschaffen. 



Am Badestrand von Burgliebenau konnte man sehr genau den hohen Wasserstand sehen. Trockenen Fußes kommt man nicht mehr auf den dortigen Steg. 




Von hier dann nach Lochau zum Elsterradweg, den wir bis Raßnitz folgten. In Raßnitz verließen wir den Radweg und fuhren über Röglitz 



_(Dorfteich in Röglitz mit quakenden Fröschen)_
bis Großkugel, um dort ein Versteck aufzusuchen. 



_(Parkanlage in Großkugel)_
Also hier würde ich nicht wohnen wollen. Der Krach der Flugzeuge Richtung Flugplatz ist wohl nur mit Ohropax auszuhalten. 😉 So ging es durch das Gewerbegebiet bis zur Eisenbahnlinie Halle-Schkeuditz. Parallel zur Eisenbahntrasse verläuft ein Wirtschaftsweg, der eine alternative Streckenführung ist, ohne den Straßenverkehr. 



In scudici angekommen wurde eine kleine Stadtrunde gedreht mit Besichtigung einiger markanten Gebäude. Neben der historischen Feuerwache, dem Rathaus, dem Bürgergarten und der ehemaligen Kinderbewahranstalt ging es weiter zum Kaiserlichen Postgebäude in der Bahnhofstraße 10. 



_(Das alte Rathaus von Schkeuditz)_



_(Der Bürgergarten, der hier Boulegarten heißt)_



_(Das Kaiserliche Postamt Bahnhofstraße 10)_
Nach der kleinen Stadtbesichtigung verließen wir scudici über den Markt Richtung Rübsen, um dann in Rübsen auf den Elsterradweg zu gelangen und diesen bis Raßnitz zu befahren. 



_(Bei ca. 400 gezählten Beinen haben wir dann aufgegeben zu zählen  )



(Brücke über die Weiße Elster zum Raßnitzer See)



(Raßnitzer See Nordufer)_
Ab Raßnitz dann zum Raßnitzer See und zwischen Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer See zurück bis Löpitz zu fahren. Kurz vor dem SW-Ufer des Wallendorfer See sah man deutlich den Unterschied in der Wasserstandshöhe zwischen beide Seen. Es floss schon noch sehr viel Wasser aus dem Raßnitzer See über den kleinen Kanal in den Wallendorfer See.



In Löpitz stießen wir auf den Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg, den wir bis zur B181 kurz vor Meuschau entlang fuhren. 







_(Kleine Rast der Tourteilnehmer am Rastplatz Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg)_



_(Rastplatz an den alten Tonlöchern am Naturlehrpfad)_
Über Meuschau dann zur Saale an der Neumarktkirche, die am Eingangsportal eine in Mitteldeutschland einzigartige Säule hat, diese geschlungene Säule soll Unheil abwenden. 



Es war wieder eine interessante Tour, bei super Wetter. Am kommenden Mittwoch geht es dann von Merseburg über Lützen rund um den Zwenkauer See mit Reinhard1. Das Wetter soll ja eigentlich angenehm werden, Sonne Wolken bei ca. 15°C.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja mit Harti am Mittwoch eine Tour unternehmen, aber durch den Regen am Vormittag haben wir unserer Tour auf den Donnerstagvormittag verschoben. Auf unserer Tour sollten wieder ein paar Verstecke aufgesucht werden. So starten wir heute um 08:30 Uhr. Es ging sofort zum Saaleradweg, vorbei an den uralten Platanen 



und den kleinen Skulpturenpark, wo wir die Saale dann auf der Neumarktbrücke überquerten. Dann weiter am Schleusenkanal entlang 



durch Meuschau bis zur L183. An diesem Tag bin ich aber nicht am Wallendorfer See entlang, sondern auf der Straße weiter über Burgliebenau bis nach Lochau zum Elsterradweg. Bis hierher säumten die gelben Rapsfelder unseren Weg. Auf Grund der sehr sehr schmalen Reifen meines Mitfahrers fuhr ich nicht die Abkürzung Richtung Gröbers an der Lochauer Deponie entlang durch den Wald, sondern nahm den Elsterradweg bis Raßnitz. 



Wir sahen an diesen frühen Vormittag wenige Menschen auf dem Weg, dafür aber eine brütende Störchin und den dazugehörigen Herren bei der Futtersuche auf der Wiese an der Weißen Elster. 







Ab Raßnitz dann weiter nach Norden, vorbei an der Jugendvollzugsanstalt, (Die konnte ich in den 90 ziger Jahren besichtigen, kurz vor der in Dienststellung) bis Gröbers.







Durch Gröbers nach Norden durch bis zum Ortsausgang von Osmünde. Hier den Ökofriedhof Mitteldeutschland- Flamarium- besucht 







und dann weiter über die BAB14 bis Klepzig. Am Ortsausgang von Queis wurden wir von zwei Grautieren beäugt.  







Klepzig war unser Wendepunkt des Vormittagsausfluges. Jetzt ging es schnurgerade nach Westen Richtung Starpark 1. 







Am Ende des Wirtschaftsweges nach Süden abgebogen, die BAB14 wurde wieder überquert. Von der Brücke konnten wir das Kraftwerk in Schkopau gut erkennen. 



Über Kleinkugel und Zwintschöna gelangten wir nach Bruckdorf. Wobei ich die Abkürzung von Zwintschöna nach Bruckdorf wählte, 



war ein Wirtschaftsweg und somit nicht so Fahrzeug lastig. Ab hier ging es weiter auf der „Straße am Tagebau“, vorbei an der Regattastrecke Osendorfer See. 



Auf der Regensburger Straße ging es über Radewell weiter nach Westen bis Ammendorf zum Radweg an der B91. Auf diesen Radweg ging es dann bis Merseburg zurück. Es war eine schöne Tour und das Zeitfenster Ankunft 12:00 Uhr wurde exakt eingehalten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
am Sonnabendvormittag habe ich Wetter ausgenutzt, um zu einer kleinen Vormittagsgeocachingtour südlich vom Köthen aufzubrechen. Es ging mit dem Hopperticket von Merseburg nach Arensdorf, eine Station vor Köthen. 



_(Natürlich mit Maske, wie es sich gehört. )



(Platz war genügend, noch)



(Arensdorf Bahnhof , ein wenig trostlos war es hier schon)_
Ab Arensorf auf der K2075 nach Westen. Vorbei an den Köthener Gemüsefeldern links und rechts der Straße. 



Nach kurzen pedalieren gelangte ich in Baasdorf an.
Ab Baasdorf bin ich auf dem Radweg neben der K2074 nach Norden, 



der bis kurz vor dem südlichen Ortseingang von Köthen verläuft, abgebogen. Hier bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SW ab. Nördlich vom Weg, in einiger Entfernung, befindet sich die alte russischen Kaserne mit dem Flugplatz Köthen. Es ging vorbei an den Erntehelfern, die bei der Radieschenernte waren.







Am Ende des Weges traf ich an der Pilsenhöhe wieder auf die K2075. Hier suchte ich ein Versteck auf und wurde dabei von einem ca. fünfjährigen beobachtet, der auf seinen Traktor saß, den ich aber beim Suchen nicht bemerkte. Aber er wollte sich dann doch mit mir ein wenig unterhalten und er wusste genau was ich da gesucht hatte. Ich wandte mich jetzt wieder nach Westen und fuhr auf der Pilsenhöherstraße, ist aber eher ein schlechter Ackerweg und keine Straße.


Nach ca. 8 km stieß ich auf einen Radweg, heißt wohl dort Meile und folgte diesen nach Ederitz.



Am Nordrand von Ederitz nach Osten, auf einen Weg in einer Sportanlage, der mich natürlich vor einer verschlossenen Zauntür lotste. So bog ich am Zaun entlang nach Süden zum Vereinshaus und dort durch das offene Eingangstor wieder auf eine Straße. Auf dieser dann nach Norden zum Ortseingang, gesucht und gefunden, hier gewendet und zurück durch den Ort bis zum Westausgang. Hier dann nach Süden abgebogen zum Ederitzer See. 







Der See wurde entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn bis zum Abzweig K2075 Werkstraße umrundet. 



Am Ende der Werkstraße gewendet und auf der K2075 nach Norden weitergefahren. Am nächsten Abzweig nach Osten dann abgebogen, es war der Hüttenweg, in der Ferne sah ich schon das Schweinehochhaus Maasdorf stehen. (Hier erfolgte die Schweinzucht auf 6 Etagen mehr hier: utopia.de/schweine-hochhaus-tierquaelerei-83289/)



Am Ende der Straße bog ich nach Norden auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, es ging vorbei an einer Hopfenplantage. 







So gelangte ich nach einen erneuten Schlenker nach Osten und Norden wieder in Baasdorf an. Von dort ging es zurück zum Bahnhof Arensdorf, wo der Zug nach 20 Minuten eintraf und mich wieder nach Hause beförderte. 
Am Bahnsteig in Halle sah ich noch einen Handwerksgesellen auf der Walz, der wohl ein Stück mit dem Zug fahren wollte.



Es war eine interessante Tour mit 21 Funden, eine gute Vormittagsausbeute. Ich war zufrieden, ein wenig zerkratzt vom Unterholz und hatte einen ordentlichen Hunger, der genau zum Kaffeetrinken zu Hause gestillt werden konnte.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
gestern wieder mal eine Tour zum Kulkwitzsee unternommen.
Start war bei mir gegen 08:20 Uhr in Merseburg. Reinhard1 mit Begleiter kamen aus Richtung Weißenfels zum Treffpunkt Rathausplatz in Lützen. Start war dort für 10:00 Uhr geplant.
Bis Leuna ging es mal an diesem Tag nicht auf dem Saaleradweg, sondern etwas unspektakulär, dafür aber schneller auf dem Radweg an der B91 mit grüner Welle bis Daspig. Von Daspig aus hatte ich heute einen schönen Blick auf den Chemiestandort Leuna.



Hier stieß ich wieder auf den Saaleradweg und folgte diesen bis Kröllwitz. Von Daspig aus muss man die Straße bis Ortsende von Daspig benutzen. Der Radweg ist gesperrt wegen umfangreichen Bauarbeiten.







_(Sind es Strohballen oder sind es keine😉)_
Ab Kröllwitz dann weiter auf den Radweg, es gab an diesem frühen Morgen kein Verkehr, die meisten Radwanderer schliefen wohl noch.



In Bad Dürrenberg dann hoch auf den Apothekerberg zum Gradierwerk. Auch hier überall nur eine große Baustelle in Vorbereitung der LAGA, die ja wohl nun um 1 Jahr verschoben wird.



Der Durchgang „Meller Tor“ am Apothekenberg ist eingerüstet und nach dem Meller Tor musste ich mir erst einen neuen Weg zum östlichen Ortsausgang von Bad Dürrenberg suchen. Der wurde gefunden und hinter der Tankstelle bog ich dann nach SO zum Ellerbach ab. Folgte dann den "Sole-Kohle-Geschichte-Radweg" weiter Richtung Töllwitz.



Die BAB 9 wurde hinter Ragwitz überquert, dann durch Zöllschen weiter zur L184 im Osten. Auf der L184 dann ruhig bis nach Lützen weiter geradelt. An der Eisdiele in Höhe der Schmalen Gasse einen kurzen Besichtigungsstopp eingelegt und das fahrbare Eismobile bewundert.



Ist funktionstüchtig mit Versicherungsplakette. Dann weiter zum Treffpunkt Rathausplatz.



_(Gustav-Adolf blickt Stolz auf Lützen nieder)_
Da ich 20 Minuten zu früh eingetroffen war entschloss ich mich meinen Mitfahrern ein wenig entgegenzufahren. Also schnell durch den kleinen Schlosspark mit Schloss Lützen



zum westlichen Ortseingang. Da sah ich sie auch schon ankommen.



Zu dritt ging es wieder zum Rathaus zurück, um dort auf den vierten Mann zu warten. Es war 1 Minute vor 10:00 Uhr, da erkundigte sich Reinhard1 wo er denn bliebe. Er hatte vergessen sich wieder abzumelden, so starteten wir pünktlich Richtung Radweg Eisenbahntrasse Lützen Süd. Auf der Trasse ging es dann schnurgerade nach Osten, gesäumt von Biodieselrapsfeldern, die in einem satten Gelb leuchteten.



Die Insekten waren auf der Strecke auch zu Hauf unterwegs, gut dass ich mein Visier runtergeklappt hatte. Am Ende des Radweges erreichten wir dann das Südufer des Kulkwitzsee. Hier ging es dann entgegen der Uhrzeigerrichtung bis zur „Frieda“, ist der Eventlastkahn am Oststrand.







Die ersten Nackedeis ließen sich schon von der Sonne rösten, oder waren schon teilweise im Wasser gewesen. Nun das Wasser wird wohl noch ein wenig frisch gewesen sein. Weiter ging es am Nordufer entlang zum Westufer.







Hier verließ ich den neu geschaffenen breiten Weg durch das Wäldchen und fuhr auf den Pfad am Ufer durch den Wald weiter.



Nebenbei wurde auch noch ein Versteck gesucht und gefunden. Den See verließen wir am Südwestzipfel des Sees und fuhren weiter über Kulkwitz und Seebenisch zum Bahnradweg. Die Sachsen waren ja die ersten die diesen Radweg bis zur Landesgrenze ausgebaut hatten, da schlief Sachsen-Anhalt noch tief und fest in Sachen Radweg. Aber nach Jahren hatten auch sie es geschnallt und nachgezogen mit der Anbindung. Vor Meyhen verließ ich den Radweg und folgte jetzt der Meuchener Straße bis Meuchen.



_(Kurz vor Meuchen noch eine kurze Pause, während ich auf Suche ging😉)



(Wehrkirche Meuchen)_
In Meuchen stießen wir wieder auf den Bahnradweg und folgten diesen dann bis Lützen zur Eisdiele „Eisbär“. Leider waren wir 30 Minuten vor der Öffnungszeit eingetroffen, so war dann hier Tourende. Die aus Richtung WSF kommenden fuhren wieder zurück und ich machte mich auch wieder retour bis Bad Dürrenberg. In Bad Dürrenberg wählte ich die Strecke über Wölkau und Kreypau zur Saalebrücke



über die Saale bei Leuna. Von dort ging es dann auf dem Saaleradweg zurück nach Merseburg, aber mit ordentlichem Wind von vorn, auf der Rückfahrt. Es war wieder eine interessante Runde bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
nur noch wenige Tage, dann kommt das 9,- € Ticket😀👍.
Ach ja, natürlich können Fahrräder mitgenommen werden. Hier die Info der DB zur Fahrradmitnahme.
Können Fahrräder kostenfrei mitgenommen werden?​
Die Fahrradmitnahme ist nicht generell im 9-Euro-Ticket inkludiert. Grundsätzlich gelten die kostenpflichtigen Mitnahmeregelungen der teilnehmenden Verkehrsverbünde.
*Bitte beachten Sie: *Von Juni bis August werden die Züge sehr voll werden, daher kann die Mitnahme Ihres Fahrrads *nicht* garantiert werden. Wir empfehlen sich ein Fahrrad am Ausstiegsbahnhof zu leihen. Reisen mit Fahrrad an Feiertagen sollten sie vermeiden.
Weitere Infos zur Fahrradmitnahme unter bahn.de/fahrrad-nahverkehr


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag ging es mit dem Zug nach WSF. Am Bahnhof warteten schon Reinhard1 und Reinhard. Unser Ziel war heute Naumburg, aber über Osterfeld, den Zuckerbahnradweg und dann auf dem Saaleradweg bis zum Blütengrund. Dort dann Tourende.
So starteten wir pünktlich um 08:30 Uhr vom Bahnhof WSF. Durch WSF führte Reinhard1. 



Auf Höhe Hotel "Güldenen Berge" bog er dann ab auf dem Radweg entlang des Greißlaubaches Richtung Langendorf. 



Wir nahmen den südlichen Ortsausgang auf der ehemaligen KAP-Straße. Es ging durch den Windpark bis zum Abzweig nach Gröbitz.
Ist schon ein gewaltiger Windpark über die Jahre geworden.






Auf der Straße nach Gröbitz kamen wir schnell voran, da es leicht abwärts ging. Ab Gröbitz folgten wir der Weißenfelser Straße bis zur B180 in Stößen. Wir überquerten die B180 und fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter gen Süden.



Diesen hatte ich noch als unbefestigten Weg in Erinnerung. Heute wurde ich aber überrascht mit Betonfahrstreifen. Da kam man natürlich voran. Osterfeld Ortseingang wurde erreicht, jetzt ging es rasant abwärts durch den Ort bis zum alten Bahnhof von Osterfeld, hier auch der Treffpunkt mit unserem vierten Mitfahrer der aus HHM hierher radelte und schon am Treffpunkt war. Die Straße hoch zum alten Bahnhof ist zurzeit eine riesige Baustelle.
Wir trafen pünktlich, entsprechend meine Weg-Zeit-Berechnung, um 09:40 Uhr ein. Nach einer kurzen Pause ging es erst einmal kontinuierlich auf dem Zuckerbahnradweg abwärts.











Vorbei am alten Wasserturm und dem Bahnhof Utenbach gelangten wir nach wenigen Kilometern Fahrt durch den Schatten des dortigen Waldstreifens südlich Seidewitz an. Ab hier heißt der Radweg dann für ein paar Kilometer Eselsweg. 



_(Diese Hindernisse sind ein graul für alle Radfahrer mit und ohne Anhänger)_
Wir überquerten die L201 und fuhren auf der K140 weiter nach Westen bis zum Abzweig auf den Radweg nach 806 Meter hinter der K140. Auf den Radweg ging es wieder zügig vorwärts durch blühende Rapsfelder bis zum Wanderparkplatz Molau.



Hier eine kurze Pause mit Suchhalt, auch gesucht und schnell gefunden. Dann weiter leicht abwärts bis nordwestlich Crauschwitz.



Hier noch einmal ein kurzer Suchhalt. Auch hier nach ein wenig länger Suchens gefunden. Jetzt aber weiter abwärts bis Tümpling.



Hier stießen wir auf den Saaleradweg und folgten ihn Stromabwärts über Großheringen, Kleinheringen bis Bad Kösen. 



_(Brücke über die ILM)



(Am Horizont die Rudelsburg)_
In Bad Kösen, am Kiosk, noch eine kleine Pause eingelegt, bevor wir den Saaleradweg durch den Kurpark weiter folgten,



der uns letztendlich bis zum Blütengrund führte. Die Fähre fährt inzwischen. Die Schiffe der ehemaligen Schiffahrtsgesellschaft dümpeln aber leider weiterhin vor sich hin. 



Hier dann Tourende. Ich begab mich zum Bahnhof Naumburg und fuhr mit dem Zug zurück. Meine Begleiter fuhren die letzten Kilometer weiter bis WSF und HHM. Das Wetter hat gepasst, es gab keine Pannen und die Geschwindigkeit war auch altersgerecht gewesen (20 km/h). Mir hat es gefallen. Dank an meine Mitfahrer für die Begleitung. Was mir an den Radweg nicht gefallen hat waren die Absperrgitter vor Straßen. Radler mit Anhänger haben hier ein Problem.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
gestern war ich wieder mit Harti unterwegs.



Die Tour rund um das östliche Gebiet von Halle sollte ja am Freitag stattfinden, haben wir aber dann auf Grund der Wettervorhersage verlegt. Leider traf die Vorhersage für uns nicht zu, was wir am Nachmittag bemerkten. So starteten wir am Sonnabend um 08:30 Uhr und fuhren auf dem B91 begleitenden Radweg bis Ammendorf.



_(Postmeilensäule kurz vor der Weißen Elster)_
Durch Ammendorf weiter auf der Hohen Straße und Eisenbahnstraße nach Norden bis zur Kleingartensparte Kasseler Straße.



_(Eingangsportal an der Hohen Straße)_
Am Rand der Kleingartensparte Kasseler Straße weiter bis zur Dieselstraße.







_(Blick zur Halde die zwischen Osendorfer See und Industriegelände Ammendorf liegt)_
Die Straße war noch mit großen Wasserflächen, die vom nächtlichen Starkregen stammten, übersäht. Auf dieser nach Osten wo wir auf die Leipziger Straße stießen und diese wenige 100 Meter nach NW folgten. Jetzt unter der Eisenbahnbrücke durch und gleich wieder nach Norden abgebogen. Rechter Hand die gepflegten Sportanlagen des Esg Halle e.V.



bis zur Dehlitzscher Straße.



Hier erst einmal ein kleiner Such halt eingelegt, was auf dieser Kreuzung viel Geduld erforderte. Es waren sehr viele Muggels unterwegs, da hieß es eben abwarten. Weiter auf der Freiimfelder Straße bis zur Berliner Straße.



_(Links die Berliner Brücke)_
Im Wohngebiet Freiimfelde gibt es sehr viele schön gestaltete Häuserfassaden zu sehen, ist wirklich mal einen Besuch wert.



_(Hannomag der Fa. Papenburg)_
Diese folgten wir bis zum Abzweig auf die Sonneberger Straße auf der wir bis zur Europachaussee fuhren.



Überquerten diese und folgten den Radweg weiter bis nach Dautsch. Am nordöstlichen Rand von Dautsch stießen wir auf den Radweg Zöberitzer Weg. Den folgten wir von Hunden flankiert, die uns böse mit wabernden Gesichtern anbellten. Wir machten uns schnell davon. Kurz vor der Bahnlinie bogen wir nach Osten ab und kamen in Stichelsdorf an.



Vorbei am Straußenhof und den Chef, mit seinen vielen Frauen im Gehege ging,







es weiter nach Süden bis Reideburg. Auf einen schmalen Pfad näherten wir uns der Brücke über die REIDE an und verließen den Ort Richtung Büschdorf.







_(Die Reide Blick bachaufwärts)_
Auf Höhe des Fußballgolfplatzes bogen wir nach Süden zum Hufeisensee ab.



Weiter am Nord und Ostufer des Sees bis Kanena, nicht ohne vorher unseren Kumpel einen Besuch abzustatten, der schon einige Jahre an seiner Kette zerrte.



Kanena verließen wir nach Süden, vorbei an den Messehallen und gelangten über Bruckdorf nach einigen Kilometern in Radewell an. Ab hier wieder nach Westen zur B91 und auf diesen Radweg zurück zum Startpunkt am Hubschrauber Gerichtsrain.







_(Und noch einmal durch den Bogen bei DOW)



_


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
Info zum Saaleradweg Bad Dürrenberg. Der Saaleradweg in Bad Dürrenberg ist ab sofort wieder befahrbar. 👍


----------



## Udo1 (28. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
am letzten Mittwochvormittag unternahm ich mit Harti, Reinhard1 und Andreas aus WSF ein Geiseltalseeumrundung mit Besuch der Halbinsel.
Harti und Ich fuhren entlang der Salzstraße/ Pilgerweg von Merseburg bis Frankleben. 



Ab Frankleben dann auf den neugebauten Radweg, parallel zur L178, Richtung Westen bis zum Abzweig Westufer Runstedter See und von dort zum Hafen am Großkaynaer See. 







Hier war Treffunkt mit den Weißenfelsern. 
Wir waren ein wenig zu Zeitig am Treffpunkt angelangt und konnten unsere Blicke in Ruhe über den Südfeldsee schweifen lassen. Das Wasser war glasklar und auch einige Angler hatten sich schon am Ufer platziert gehabt.







Pünktlich um 08:50 Uhr trafen dann die zwei aus Weißenfelser/HHM ein.Gemeinsam fuhren wir dann zurück zum West/Südzipfel des Runstedter See und auf dem Radweg bis zur L178 weiter. Nach wenigen Metern mussten wir auf die L178 wechseln, weil es dort keinen Übergang zur Pfännerhall gibt. Also hier heißt es dann aufpassen. An der Brikettpresse am Museum ein kurzer Halt



und dann weiter auf den gut ausgebauten Radweg zum Geiseltalseerundweg Südufer. 



Die Pfännerhall ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch mit Kindern wert, hier steht der legendäre Waldelefant. Auf dem Rundweg sind wir dann bis zur Marina Braunsbedra, die Seebrücke wurde besichtigt







_(Blick von der Seebrücke nach Süden zum Aussichtsturm)_
und dann ging es noch durch den Hafen zum Westausgang und von dort wieder zum Rundweg. Nach wenigen 100 Metern besichtigten wir dann die geologischen Aufschlüsse an der Ufersteilwand. Nun die Infotafeln sind schon sehr verrottet und zerstört. 



Aber man kann noch sehr gut die Ablagerungen vom ehemaligen Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel vor 11000 Jahren, der jetzt der Lacher See ist, besichtigen. Danach wieder hoch, trotz 75 Nm fast auf der letzten Rille



und weiter zur Marina Mücheln. Hier war schon alles für den Familientag, Himmelfahrt, vorbereitet. Der Hafen ist schon gut gefüllt, es waren kaum noch freie Liegeplätze auszumachen. 



Weiter ging es auf dem Rundweg zum Aussichtsturm Stöbnitz. Hier hat man einen grandiosen Blick über den See in alle Himmelsrichtungen. 



Wir verließen den Turm und fuhren jetzt auf die Halbinsel, die wir umrundeten und dann an der Schutzhütte einen Halt einlegten. 



Die Hütte ist immer geöffnet, nie verschlossen, das wissen natürlich auch Diebe und Vandalen. Die immer mal der Hütte einen Besuch abstatten. Hier befindet sich auch eine Wetterstation, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurde sie von Kachelmann in Betrieb genommen. Wir verließen die Halbinsel an der Tauchbasis, wo uns der Weiße Hai anschaute, 



der sich im See befindet, ebenso wie die Titanic, die dort auf dem Grund des Sees liegt und ein beliebtes Tauchziel ist. Auf dem Rundweg dann hoch zum Weinberg mit kurzem Halt. 



Der Anstieg ist für Harti mit seinen 84 Jahren und der Rennradübersetzung schon heftig👍. Wir blickten auf das Harzer Höhenvieh und über den klaren See, danach machten wir eine sehr lange Abfahrt bis Frankleben zum Strand. Es war die Belohnung für den Aufstieg. Hier war die gemeinsame Tour beendet. Zurück ging es wieder auf den Pilgerweg nach Merseburg, die Weißenfelser fuhren auf dem Rundweg des Südfeldsees nach WSF zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
das 9-€ Ticket in der Tasche und es ist Pfingstsonnabend. Also entschloss ich mich zu einer kleinen schnellen Vormittagstour nach Steuden, um ein neues Versteck zu besuchen.  Mit dem Zug und dem Rad am heutigen Tag wäre wohl nicht so prickelnd gewesen. So startete ich um 09:00 Uhr, heute mal allein, Richtung Norden über Wassertal, am DOW-Zaun entlang gen Westen. 



_(geradeaus geht zum alten Flugplatz)_



_(nach Norden Richtung Wassertal)_
Ich hatte gerade den alten Bunabahnhof hinter mir gelassen, da wackelte mein Hinterrad, auwei ein Platter.



Nun man ist ja auf alles vorbereitet. Es war ein kleiner Dorn, der für diesen Halt gesorgt hatte. Schlauch raus, Flickzeug raus und ja die Gummilösung war schon in die Jahre gekommen, aber es reichte noch. Mit den letzten 2 Tropfen konnte der Flicken noch sicher befestigt werden. 


Den Dorn aus der pannensicheren Decke entfernt, nun an der Seite haben diese Reifen ja leider keinen Schutz. Alles wieder verstaut und weiter ging es, jetzt aber mit ordentlich Speed, die Zeit bis zur Rückkehr 12:00 Uhr musste eingehalten werden. So ging es über Dörstewitz und Dehlitz a.B. 



_(von der Höhe am Ortseingang Dehlitz a.B. ein Blick auf HaNeu und den Petersberg)_
zum Goetheradweg. Auf diesen weiter nach Westen,



die BAB 143 wurde überquert und bei Gegenwind auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden bis zur K2150. Auf dieser weiter gen Westen, über die L173 und auf der alten KAP-Straße bis Steuden. 



Hier war der Wendepunkt. Zurück ging es bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang und dann auf den dortigen Feldweg nach Süden bis zur BAB 38. 



Diese wurde überquert und mit Rückenwind rollte es sich gar herrlich nach Süden bis zur ehemaligen Eisenbahnlinie Merseburg-Schafstädt. 



Hier stieß ich auf den 3 Städteradweg und folgte diesen Richtung Bad Lauchstädt. 







In Bad Lauchstädt wählte ich den Weg an der Laucha entlang nach Osten bis zur ICE-Trasse. 



Die wurde überquert und auf den dortigen gut ausgebauten Radweg ging es wieder nach Süden bis zur Milzauer Straße. 



Jetzt weiter nach Osten bis Milzau, dann durch den Ort auf Schleichwegen bis zum Angelteich. 







Die BAB 38 wurde unterquert. Dieses mal bog ich aber nach Bündorf ab und folgte der Bündorfer Straße bis zum Abzweig Richtung Süden nach, grobe Richtung, Beuna. Nach wenigen 100 Metern Rüttelstrecke



bog ich nach Osten ab und nahm eine Abkürzung Richtung alter Flugplatzrandstraße. Nun, hier musste ich ein wenig improvisieren. Es ging durch ein Maisfeld konnte aber zwischen den Reihen noch gut fahren ohne eine Pflanze zu beschädigen.👍 



So kam ich am Ende der Platzstraße an und folgte dies weiter nach Osten bis Merseburg zurück. 







Alles im allen, war ich mal wieder zu warm angezogen, aber es hat wieder Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
am heuten Vormittag des Pfingstmontags, traf ich mich mit Harti zu einer gemeinsamen Vormittagstour. Nebenbei, er fährt immer noch die sehr schmalen Reifen und von seiner Rennradübersetzung kann er sich, mit seinen 84 Jahren, auch nicht mehr trennen. 
So übernahm ich die Führung, der Wind kann aus SW. Wir rollten zuerst durch Merseburg, 







_(rechts der vordere Gotthardteich)_



um dann hinter den Stadtfriedhof auf den Saaleradweg zu treffen. Den folgten wir bis Ortseingang Leuna-Göhlitzsch. 



Hier bog ich nach Süden ab und folgte den Wirtschaftsweg hart am westlichen Saaleufer bis zum Wasserwerk Daspig, 



wo wir wieder auf den Saaleradweg stießen und diesen bis Kröllwitz folgten. Ab hier jetzt mal ein wenig auf der Straße bis zum Abzweig Spergau. Weiter auf den dortigen Radweg, 



nur ein paar 100 Meter, dann bog ich wieder nach Süden ab bis Wengelsdorf. Der Ort ist mir noch aus dem Jahr 1994 in Erinnerung, als wir die Bewohner der Häuser mit unseren Transportpanzern Fuchs aus dem Hochwasser evakuieren mussten.
Aber heute war ja alles trocken, die Häuser sehen schmuck aus als wir auf der Auenstraße nach Süden, 







_(Insektenhotel auf Höhe Sportplatz Wengelsdorf)_
bis zum Abzweig Richtung Großkorbetha weiterfuhren. 



Auf diesen gut ausgebauten Weg ging es bis kurz vor der Saalebrücke Großkorbetha/ Kleinkorbetha. Ab hier folgten wir den Saaleradweg an westlichen Ufern über Schkortleben 







bis zum Abzweig nach Burgwerben. Es ging unter der Eisenbahn durch und dann auf einen Schotterweg hoch zum Aussichtspunkt. 







Von hier hat man einen schönen Blick über die Weinberge ins Saaletal. 







Nun hier eine kleine Pause zur Erholung, Harti kam auf der letzten Rille hoch. Danach dann weiter bis zum NÖ Ortseingang von Burgwerben. Hier bog ich dann auf den Ziegentaler Weg ab und folgte diesen nach Norden bis zur Straße, 



die uns dann zur Kreuzung B91-Reichhardtswerben brachte. Ortseingang Reichhardtswerben bog ich auf eine alte KAP-Straße nach Norden ab 
und folgte dieser bis wir auf den Wirtschaftsweg stießen, der uns zum Südfeldsee, Höhe Beobachtungsturm brachte. 



Wir stiegen hoch und beobachteten die Segler auf den Südfeldsee. Auf dem Asphalt des Radweges am Turm, haben einige Putin- Sympathisanten ihr Zeichen großflächig aufgebracht. Dann ging es weiter wieder mit ordentlichem Wind von hinten am Ostufer bis zum Einstieg Runstedter See. Wir folgten jetzt den Radweg,



östlichen Teil des Runstedter See bis nach Frankleben. In Frankleben noch ein kurzer Halt am Sagenstein „Die Hufeisenschmiede zu Frankleben“. 



Jetzt durch Frankleben auf dem Pilgerweg bis nach Merseburg zurück. 
Es war eine angenehme 45 km Runde am Vormittag. Das Wetter war nicht zu warm, gerade richtig für unsere 156 Jahre.👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
eine Frage an die, die des mansfäldischen mächtig sind. Mein Enkel hat Karten für Elsterglanz und ich soll mit. Versteht ein hochdeutsch sprechender die beiden, Gilli und Svenni, auf der Bühne, oder brauche ich einen Übersetzer  ?


----------



## kalihalde (7. Juni 2022)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine Frage an die, die des mansfäldischen mächtig sind. Mein Enkel hat Karten für Elsterglanz und ich soll mit. Versteht ein hochdeutsch sprechender die beiden, Gilli und Svenni, auf der Bühne, oder brauche ich einen Übersetzer  ?


Das passt schon. Aber ein wenig konzentrieren musst Du Dich schon.
Problematisch fand ich bei früheren Auftritten eher die andauernden Zwischenrufe aus dem Publikum.
Die Zwischenrufe nahmen aber mit zunehmender Entfernung des Veranstaltungsortes von Eisleben kontinuierlich ab .
Ansonsten kurzes Trainingslager - Geochaching in MSH mit "Nach-dem-Weg-fragen" . Das 9-Euro-Ticket macht´s möglich.

Junge, hier ist Helmpflicht!
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juni 2022)

Danke kalihalde👍


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
am gestrigen Donnerstag traf ich mich mit Reinhard1 und Reinhard2 aus WSF zu einer gemeinsamen Tour die östlich von WSF entlangführte.
Die Anreise nach WSF zum Startpunkt Bahnhofsvorplatz erfolgte mit 9,-€ Ticket völlig entspannt. Platz war genügend vorhanden.



Pünktlich um 11:17 Uhr ging es los. Zuerst über die Saale auf der Pfennigbrücke, dann auf der Dammstraße zur Straße am Schloßberg.



_(WSF Pfennigbrücke)_



_(Schlossgasse)_
Diesen hoch und weiter auf der Seelauer Straße bis hinter die B91. Jetzt folgte ich den der durch Radweg Bosau und Kletten führt,



überquerte die BAB9 und rollten dann in Nellschütz ein. Auf einen Plattenweg



dann weiter bis Poserna. In Poserna dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden, der uns ins Rippachtal brachte.



_(Rippachtal)_



_(Rippach)_
Das Tal wurde nach Osten hin durchquert. Dann weiter auf einen fast zugewachsenen Weg bis nach Kreischau.



Ab hier weiter nach Süden, auf der Straße, hatte den Abzweig zum Radweg verpasst. So gelangten wir dann in Goethewitz zur Geocachesuche an. Zurück nahm ich dann den Weg der eigentlich für die Hinfahrt nach Goethewitz gedacht war. Wir überquerten den Grunaubach,



_(Zufahrt zum Grunaubach in der Ortschaft Muschwitz)_



_(Muschwitz Skulpturen auf der Wiese neben der Kirche.)_
fuhren ein Pfad neben der Kirche mit Stufen gespickt runter und gelangten dann an der L189 an. Die L189 folgten wir bis Taucha. Am Ortseingang dann auf einen Radweg bis zum Froschkönigbrunnen am Friedhof.



_(Froschkönigbrunnen)_
Jetzt weiter bis Ortseingang Granschütz. Am Ortseingang bog ich nach Norden ab, überquerte dann die Eisenbahnstrecke und folgte den Radweg durch ein Tal eines auf der Karte namenlosen Baches



bis zum Ernst-Thälmann-Platz. Ab hier ging es weiter nach SW bis wir auf einen Radweg stießen der wieder durch das Tal des namenlosen Baches führte.



So gelangten wir dann in Aupitz an. Den Ort verließen wir auf einen Wirtschaftsweg der nach Süden bis zum Weg nach Rüssuln führt. Den folgten wir nach Osten bis Rössuln und verließen den Ort auf einen Wirtschaftsweg SO.



Beim nächsten Abzweig ging es dann weiter nach Westen,







die B91 wurde unterquert und auf den dortigen sehr breiten Radweg fuhren wir über Kössuln weiter nach Norden.



_(Unterführung der B91 bei Kössuln, links fliest die Nessa)_
Dann durch das Gewerbegebiet Zorbau, an der Kaserne vorbei zum Bahnhof.



_(Radweg Richtung B91 südlichen Ortseingang WSF)_
Den Zug erreichte ich 10 Minuten vor Abfahrt, aber dann kam die Durchsage ca. 20 Minuten später. Hing wahrscheinlich mit der Sperrung des Bahnhofs Halle zusammen.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
heutigen Vormittag habe ich getestet wie sich das an einem Sonnabend mit 9,-€-Ticket und Rad in den Zügen so fahren lässt. Der Abelio traf pünktlich um 08:24 Uhr in Merseburg ein und ich hatte bis Halle das ganze Radabteil für mich allein.
In Halle gemächlich zum Gleis 4, wo schon der Abelio Richtung Kassel stand. Auch hier hatte ich bis 5 Minuten vor Abfahrt das Radabteil für mich allein, aber dann kamen noch 3 Räder mit Packtaschen links und rechts. Störte mich allerdings nicht, mein Rad stand fest in der Halterung. Man merkte, dass diese Radler kaum mit den Rädern in den Zügen fuhren. Die Packtaschen machte man nicht ab, wozu auch ihre Räder waren ja im Zug. Aber ohne Taschen hätten gut noch 2 Räder ins Abteil gepasst. Nun in Röblingen a.See stieg ich aus und begann meine Geocachingtour zu einsamen Verstecken. Es ging am Denkmal der Bergarbeiter vorbei 



in die Kesselstraße Richtung Westen. Die Straße verwandelte sich dann in einen gepflegten Wirtschaftsweg. 



Den fuhr ich weiter bis Erdeborn. Jetzt durch Erdeborn nach Norden bis zur B80. 







Die wurde gequert und schon rollte ich in Lüttchendorf ein. Auf der Hauptstraße durch den Ort weiter bis zur „Bösen Sieben“, die jetzt gar ruhig dahinfloss. 



Sie konnte aber schon öfters mal anders, da machte sie ihren Namen alle Ehre. Wie z.B. in der Nacht des 3.08.1890, wo die Eislebener Unterstadt, die Petrikirche und Wohnungen, sowie Keller unter Wasser standen.
Über Wormsleben gelangte ich zum Ort, wo Luther am Brachbornsberg an 28.01.1546 fast erfroren wäre.







Hier bog ich dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden ab. Ich folgte den Weg nach Norden und Osten bis zu einer Wegekreuzung. 







Ab hier nahm ich den rechten Weg der nach Norden die Höhe rauf führte. Hier ist schon lange keiner mehr lang gefahren, was man an den stellenweisen teilweisen sehr hohen Bewuchs sehen konnte. Aber ich konnte den Weg noch einigermaßen erkennen. Oben angelangt ging es auf der Höhe weiter gen Osten.



_(Blick auf Eisleben)_
Am Rebhuhnweg, einer Sackgasse, den ersten suchversuch gestartet. Den ich aber auf Grund meiner zugezogenen Wunden, die stark bluteten, abbrach. Ich musste jetzt erst einmal mein Pflasterspray aktivieren und die blutenden Stellen damit behandeln. Also ging es weiter auf den Wirtschaftsweg nach Osten bis zur Straße die von Wormsleben nach Hedersleben führt. 

Ab hier in Richtung Süden bis zum Abzweig der in die dortigen Obstplantagen führt. Diese Straße folgte ich weiter nach Osten bis zur K2129. Die folgte ich in Richtung Seeburg bis zum Abzweig nach Egypten. Auf den Egyptenwanderweg weiter nach Osten bis Ausgang Egypten.



_(Blick von Egypten auf den süßen See)_
Jetzt ein Stück nach Norden bis ich wieder auf die K2129 traf auf der ich dann bis Höhnstedt rollte. Ein kurze Runde durch Höhnstedt, vorbei an der dortigen Kirche und dem Kriegerdenkmal 







hoch zum Sportplatz und von dort Richtung Wanslebener Straße bis zur alten B80 runter. 



Hier traf ich auf die K2149, die ich dann bis zum Bahnhof Wansleben am See Bahnhof folgte. 



Hier Tourende.Zurück dann wieder mit dem Abelio und sehr viel Platz im Radabteil. In Rosengarten stieg ich aus und radelte nach Merseburg zurück, wo ich dann nach 30 Minuten Fahrzeit eintraf. 
Es war eine interessante Tour mit Wegen die für mich teilweise unbekannt waren.
Und ja man kann auch am Wochenende mit 9,-€ Ticket und Rad fahren, wenn man etwas früher startet.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
am heutigen Vormittag traf ich mich mit Harti zu einer kleinen Kirschtour. Wir wollten prüfen ob es sich schon lohnt mit der Ernte zu beginnen.
Treffpunkt war in Merseburg am Hubschrauber. Mein Mitfahrer wartete schon an seiner sportlichen Stätte seiner Jugend, der Radrennbahn in Merseburg. 







Man kann durchaus noch einige Runden auf der Bahn drehen, wenn der Fußballverein es zulässt.
So ging es pünktlich um 08:55 Uhr los Richtung Flugplatz und auf dem dortigen Radweg zum Lauchagrund-Schwarzeiche Radweg beim Bahnübergang Elisabethhöhe. Ab hier ging es nach Westen durch Knapendorf und Bündorf, mit seiner imposanten Eiche am Festplatz, 



bis nach Milzau. Noch ein kleiner Halt am Seerosenteich in Milzau.



Am NW Rand von Milzau befindet sich ein neu angelegte Streuobstwiese mit vielen Kirschbäumen. Die ersten waren schon schön dunkelrot, aber die unteren waren schon von den Wanderern geerntet worden.



So fuhren wir weiter, an der Info-Tafel für die Nistkästen der verschiedenen Vogelarten vorbei, 



bis in den Park mit Tiergehege von Klobikau. Die Schwarzeiche ist zur Zeit ohne Wasser. 







Dann weiter auf dem Radweg bis zum Ortseingang von Oberklobikau. Hier bog ich nach Süden in die Kirschallee ab, bzw. was davon noch übrig war. Auch hier hat der Klimawandel seine Wirkung gezeigt.



Viele abgestorbenen alte Kirschbäume, haben Lücken in die Allee geschlagen. Am Ende kamen wir auf der Nordseite der Klobikauer Halde an, fuhren auf einen noch nicht vollständig zugewachsenen Weg bis zur Heerstraße weiter und bogen auf der Heerstraße nach Osten ab. 



Aber zuvor wollte ich noch wissen wer hier so intensiv und laut piepste. Also die Vogelbestimmungsapp gestartet und sie da, es war die Mönchsgrasmücke, Lerche und Singdrossel. 👍
Am Abzweig des Goetheradweges der zum Geiseltal führte bog ich ab und folgte diesen Radweg, vorbei an vielen neu angepflanzten jungen Kirschbäumen, die schon Kirschen trugen, bis zum Rundweg am Geiseltalsee. 



Am Aussichtspunkt eine kleine Pause, dann weiter abwärts auf dem Rundweg bis zum Strand in Frankleben. 







Es war an diesem Vormittag schon sehr viel Betrieb auf dem Weg. Fast nur Pedelecs, einige wenige Rennradfahrer und viele Fahrer ohne Helm. Am Strand in Frankleben war auch schon reges Leben. 



Hier bogen wir ab, fuhren an der Kirche von Frankleben vorbei zum Schloss Frankleben und zum dortigen Sagenstein. 















_(Hier sieht man die beiden Steinköpfe aus der Sage)_
Nach der Besichtigung ging es auf dem Pilgerweg zurück nach Merseburg. Es war am heutigen morgen eine angenehme entspannte Rentnertour gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
am gestrigen Dienstagvormittag haben Reinhard1, Andreas aus WSF und ich eine Tour Bitterfeld-Goitzsche-Muldestausee-Bitterfeld unternommen.
Die Anfahrt erfolgte entspannt mit dem Zug und Platz im Radabteil.



In Bitterfeld Bahnhof war dann um 09:15 Uhr Start. Unser erstes Ziel war der Bitterfelder Bogen. Die Straße bis zum Parkplatz war ohne Verkehr. Ab dem Parkplatz dann hoch zum Bogen und von oben erst einmal die Aussicht genossen. Kleine Geländeorientierung durchgeführt ,











dann wieder runter und auf den Radweg weiter Richtung Osten bis zum Stein der an das überbaggerte Dorf Niemegk erinnert.



Ab hier dann weiter auf den Rundweg südliche der Goitzsche bis zur Furt durch den Bach.
Nun der Wasserstand war ein wenig zu hoch, wir wollten zwar, aber konnten nicht. Unsere Motoren hätten einen Kurzschluss bekommen, also nahmen wir, schweren Herzens, die daneben liegende Brücke.



Danach weiter nach Südosten, vorbei am Heidrunsee bis ca. 300 m vor dem Abzweig des Hauptweges nach Norden und Süden. Man sieht aber hoch hier, wie das Klima auf die Nadelbäume gewirkt hat, viele sind vertrocknet. Wir folgten jetzt einen Weg auf der Höhe östlich des Heidrunsees nach Norden. Nach ca. 1,5 km trafen wir wieder auf den Hauptweg Richtung Pouch. Wir passierten des Aussichtspunkt Feldherrnhügel und fuhren am Südufer weiter nach Osten bis zur L139.



Am Gedenkstein für das abgebaggerte Dorf Döbern wurde noch ein kurzer Halt eingelegt, bevor es weiter auf dem Rundweg am Ostufer nach Norden ging.



Am Abzweig zum Schiffmühlenweg verließen wir den Rundweg und fuhren den Weg hoch bis B100. Wir folgten den Radweg an der B100 über die Brücke der Mulde und bogen anschließend auf den Radweg zur Aussichtsplattform am oberen Ufer des Muldestausees ab.



Auch hier wieder eine kleine Geländeorientierung,



dann ging es auf den oberen Rundweg weiter nach Norden und zwar auf dem Kohle-Dampf-Licht-Radweg.



Auf Höhe der Schachtbaude fuhren wir auf einer Schneise runter zum Ostufer des Stausees und gelangten so auf den unteren Rundweg an, den wir weiter nach Norden folgten. Wir passierten den Besucherrastplatz für die Besucher vom Haus am See und folgten den Weg durch den Segelboothafen.



Ca. 400 Meter hinter der Infotafel Flügelspannweiter bog ich ab zum Aussichtspunkt „Aussicht Muldestausee“. Ab dem km 26 wurde es für Genussradler sicherlich grenzwertig. Der Einstieg zu dem Pfad am Ufer war schon fast zugewachsen und je weiter wir vorwärts fuhren wurde der Bewuchs immer dichter. Der Lenker hatte nicht immer Platz, um den Büschen auszuweichen.



Langsam fuhren wir vorwärts in der Hoffnung das der Weg bald ein wenig breiter würde. Nach rund 500 Metern dann endlich wurde der Weg breiter und wir konnten die Geschwindigkeit wieder erhöhen.



So gelangten wir am Ende an einen Wassergraben, der vom Blauen See kommt und in den Stausee mündet und somit das überschüssige Wasser des Blauen Sees ableitet. Hier bog ich nach Norden zur Poststraße ab und an der dortigen Kreuzung ging es dann nach Westen bis zur Südspitze des Grünen Sees weiter. An der Südspitze bogen wir nach Süden ab und machten an der Dampflok eine kleine Pause.



Auf der L138 dann über die Mulde, gleich hinter der Brücke nach SW weiter bis zum Graben südwestlich von Friedersdorf,



hier hart nach Süden zum Goitzscherundweg.
Jetzt immer weiter an der Wasserkante durch den Hafenbereich, vorbei am Pegelturm










und dem Hafen von Bitterfeld bis zur Blauen Bank. Hier verließen wir den Bereich der Goitzsche nach Westen und fuhren zum Bahnhof. Unser Zug stand schon Abfahrbereit am Gleis4. Da Bitterfeld ja Radlerunfreundliche Aufzüge hat (Rad muss hochkant im Aufzug gestellt werden), also runter die Treppe und rauf die Treppe mit den Rädern, rein in den Zug und schon schlossen sich die Türen.
Es war eine interessante Tour und ich konnte feststellen das nach fast 10 Jahren, wo ich das letzte Mal um die Seen gefahren bin, sich sehr viel verändert hat.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
bevor heute die große Hitze über Merseburg hereinfällt, unternahm Harti und ich noch eine kleine kühle Vormittagsrunde Richtung Saale-Elster-Kanal.
08:00 Uhr sollte Startzeit sein, aber mein Mitfahrer war schon, wie ich, 10 Minuten eher am Treffpunkt. So ging es gleich runter zum Saaleradweg, Einstieg Parkplätze Basedow-Krankenhaus. Wir folgten den Radweg bis zur Neumarktbrücke und überquerten dort die Saale. Unser erstes Ziel war die Hohe Brücke östlicher Ortsausgang Merseburg.







Einer alten Sage zu folge wurde, um diese Brücke stabil zu halten, ein lebendiges Kind eingemauert. In dunkler Nacht bei Vollmond soll es dort gar schauerlich zu gehen😱.
Nachdem ich dort meine Aufgabe  erledigt hatte, ging es weiter bis zum Einstieg in den Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg. Der sich zum größten Teil am alten Flusslauf der Luppe entlang schlängelt.











Über Löpitz und Tragarth gelangten wir weder zum Radweg an der B181, folgten ihn ca. 400 Meter und bogen dann nach Friedensdorf, Richtung Süden ab. Der Ort wurde am 1.11.1950 von Kriegsdorf zu Friedensdorf umbenannt. Am südlichen Ortsausgang folgten wir einen Wirtschaftsweg nach SO weiter,



der uns zur L184 brachte. Auf dieser dann wenige 100 Meter weiter bis zum Saale Elster Kanal. Am Nordufer folgte ich einen Weg, später Pfad bis zu einem Punkt, wo ich mich entschloss wieder umzudrehen. Der Übergang zum südlichen Ufer war für uns beide doch zu heftig, es ging fast ca. 40° steil nach unten. Vor 10 Jahren wäre dass für mich kein Problem gewesen, aber die Knochen werden eben nicht jünger mit dem Alter.😉







Also wieder retour und auf der L184 nach Norden bis zur Brücke über die alte Luppe an der Mühlstraße Wallendorf.
Wir überquerten die Luppe und fuhren ein wenig weiter auf den Naturlehrpfad nach Norden







bis wir auf den Pilgerweg stießen. Den folgten wir nach Westen, vorbei an einer von 8 Tugendstelen von der Künstlerin Gaby Fritsch. Hier am südöstlichen Zipfel des Wallendorfer See steht die Stele Respekt.



Wir erreichten nach wenigen Minuten pedalieren den Badestrand Löpitz am Wallendorfer See Südufer. Sehr gepflegt, es liegt kein Unrat herum, hier macht es Spaß baden zu gehen.











Wir machten kehrt und fuhren über Löpitz und Lössen nach Meuschau zurück.



_(Lössen, warten auf Futter)_
Bewunderten noch den Pfingstochsen



und gelangten dann zum Schleusenkanal. Über die südliche Schleuseneinfahrt ging es noch schnell zu Neptun auf die Insel,







dann zurück über die Neumarktbrücke zum Saaleradweg, vorbei am Skulpturenpark am Saaleufer unterhalb des Schlossparkes,



wieder zum Startpunkt zurück.
Wir erreichten unseren Startpunkt noch vor dem einsetzen der großen Hitzewelle.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
am Freitagvormittag unternahm ich gemeinsam mit Harti eine kleine Tour nach Zweimen, dort sollte der Wendepunkt auf der Brücke der Luppe, am Gosewanderweg sein.
Um 07:54 trafen wir uns 



und fuhren sogleich runter zum Saaleradweg. Hier befindet sich gleich am Saaleradweg ein schattiger Grillplatz. 



Da es langsam warm wurde wählte ich den straßenbegleitenden Radweg an der B181, den wir über Tragarth, vorbei am Storchennest mit 5 Jungen (der Herr musste schon die ganze Zeit auf einem anderen Haus übernachten, weil kein Platz mehr im Nest ist), bis Ortseingang Wallendorf folgten. Wallendorf durchquerten wir auf der Mühlstraße, vorbei an der Wassermühle die durch die Luppe angetrieben wurde, bis zum Abzweig Findling. 







Dieser ist hier aus der letzten Eiszeit angelandet. Dann weiter durch den östlichen Teil von Wallendorf bis kurz vor dem Ortsausgangsschild. Hier bog ich auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden ab. Hinter dem alten Bahnübergang der Eisenbahnstrecke Merseburg-Leipzig ( man möchte diese Strecke wieder aktivieren) bog ich wieder nach Osten ab und folgte den Weg bis hinter dem alten Bahnhof von Zöschen. 



Dort bog ich nach Norden ab bis zur B181 und folgte deren Verlauf durch den Ort auf den dortigen Radweg bis zum östlichen Ortsausgang. Ab hier führt ein Wirtschaftsweg bis zur K2178 südlich von Zweimen. 



Dort angekommen fuhren wir an diesem Tag mal nicht auf der Straße, sondern auf den daneben führenden Radweg bis zum schön gestalteten Dorfteich von Zweimen. 







Weiter durch den Ort bis kurz vor dem Ortseingang von Dölkau. An der Westgrenze des Dölkauer Schlosses nach Norden bis zur Brücke über die Luppe. 







_(Harti als alter Ornithologe lauschte gespannt dem Gezwitscher, während ich suchte)_
Schnell noch ein Versteck aufgesucht, kurzer Eintrag ins Logbuch und dann auf den Gosewanderweg am nördlichen Luppeufer nach Westen weiter. Der Weg war gemäht, wir wurden von Pferden mit schlafenden Fohlen beobachtet 











und gelangten so auf den Pilgerweg westlich Zweimen an. Wir folgten den Pilger/Goseweg weiter nach Westen. Der Gosewanderweg bog bald Richtung Weißer Elster ab, wir setzten unserer Fahrt aber auf den Pilgerweg fort. Es ging vorbei an schon reifen Getreidefeldern, am Südufer des Raßnitzer und Wallendorfer See, bis zum Abzweig nach Löpitz. 



Hier schlug ich den Weg der am Schloss vorbeiführt ein. Die Gaststätte im Schloss bereitet sehr schmackhafte Speisen zu, muss aber die Öffnungszeiten auf 3 Tage am Wochenende, wegen Personalmangels, reduzieren.


Ist ja eigentlich auch kein Wunder bei dem Gehalt was die Angestellten in der Gastro verdienen, was sich später dann auf ihre Rentenansprüche auswirkt. Da sucht man sich eben besser bezahlte Jobs, bei besseren Arbeitszeiten aus. Aber das nur mal am Rande erwähnt. Weiter ging es auf den alten Damm zur Löpitzer Straße



die uns nach Lössen führte. Im Ort überquerten wir wieder die Luppe und fuhren dann weiter über Meuschau, den Schleusenkanal von Merseburg zum Saaleradweg und folgten diesen weiter bis zum Abzweig Basedow-Klinikum. Von dort waren es dann nur noch wenige Meter bis zum Gerichtsrain, wo wir die Tour beendeten.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
am heutigen Vormittag wollte ich mal die Hühnerfarm mitten in einer angesagten Wohngegend mit sehr vielen sanierten Häusern in Halle besuchen.
Von Merseburg ging es sogleich auf dem Radweg neben der B91 bis Ortseingang Ammendorf.



Hier bog ich auf die Hauptstraße nach NW ab, die mich leicht aufwärts fahrend zur Georgi-Dimitroff-Straße brachte.
_(Georgi Dimitroff bulgarischer Politiker der bulgarischen kommunistischen Partei, der nicht umstritten ist, er war auch der Lautsprecher Stalins in den Jahren des Krieges gegen die Sowjetunion. 1946 wurde Dimitroff bulgarischer Ministerpräsident. Quelle Wiki)_
Auf dieser Straße wenige 100 Meter nach NW und dann auf die "Alte Heerstraße" nach Norden abgebogen.
Es ging vorbei an schön sanierten alten Plattenbauten bis zum Wendepunkt der Straßenbahn in der Elsa-Brändström-Straße.
_( Sie war war eine schwedische Philanthropin. Sie wurde auch als „Engel von Sibirien“ bekannt, da sie sich besonders für deutsche und österreichische Kriegsgefangene in den russischen Gefangenenlagern des Ersten Weltkrieges einsetzte. Quelle Wiki)_
Von hier dann weiter nach Norden über etliche Kreuzungen und schlechten Radwegen bis zum Rannischen Platz. (https://www.halle-entdecken.de/wissenswertes/strassen/rannischer-platz.html) Interessant die Web-Seite zum Rannischen Platz .
Jetzt ging es in die Schwetschkestraße weiter nach Westen, vorbei an schön sanierten alten Häusern mit eigener Wetterfahne 



bis zur Hühnerfarm in der Schwetschkestraße 23. Hier laufen noch glückliche Hühner im Vorgarten mit einem interessanten Zaun bestehend aus Naturmaterial und alten Ski.






In der Lerchenfelder Straße 23 kann man auch an der Fassade zwei Seepferdchen bewundern.







Weiter ging es dann bis zur Bertramstraße 27, wo man die schön gestalteten Balkone bewundern kann.



Jetzt wieder zum Rannischen Platz und auf der gleichen Strecke wie herzu wieder zurück nach Merseburg.
Es war eine interessante Tour rund um und durch das Glauchaer Viertel, aber negativ war die Beschaffenheit der Radweg durch Halle, es war teilweise eine Tortur.
Strecke nördlicher Teil


----------



## hallunke (4. Juli 2022)

hm, naja, also die Radwege in Halle sind ganz klar abhängig vom Standpunkt des Betrachters. Wenn Du manche Leute aus der Stadtverwaltung ansprichst, dann werden sie ein Loblied anstimmen - wenn Du (manche) Autofahrer fragst, fürchten die dass ihnen die Radfahrer IHRE Straße wegnehmen wollen - und ganz viele Fußgänger bezeichnen uns schlichtweg als Rowdies oder Kampfradler, die ins Gefängnis gehören.
Von daher besteht aus Sicht der meisten Leute gar kein Veränderungsbedarf.

Klasse Beispiel ist die "Hafenbahntrasse" - als Radweg/Fußweg durchaus ok (wenn es wirklich ernsthaft genutzt würde, wäre das Ding schon zu schmal), geht aber an allen Erfordernissen eines innerstädtischen Erschließens vorbei. Da wo der Weg ist, muss man erst mal hinwollen. Ich bin 2007 in meine jetzige Wohnung gezogen. Damals war die Hafenbahntrasse kurz vor dem Stadion angekommen + auf Bauschildern kündigte man die Fertigstellung für 2013 an!!! An einigen Stellen ist man jetzt noch nicht fertig + es gibt auch schon dringenden Reparaturbedarf.

Auch die traumhaften "Radwege"Lösungen entlang neugebauter Straßen (z.B. Böllberger Weg) mit ständigem Slalom, ständigem hoch auf den Bordstein und wieder zurück neben die Autos sind ein Witz. Und geradezu selbstverständlich werden (in Halle) genau die Radwege flächendeckend mit Glasscherben vollgeschüttet (übrigens ist auch hiergegen ein Schlauchlosreifen zumindest eine kleine Hilfe)
Spaß am Rande: z.Z. werden ja die zwei einzigen Nord-Süd-Verbindungen der Stadt gleichzeitig gebaut, dazu noch das aufgebuddelte Riveufer, die gesperrte Peißnitzbrücke. Teilweise sind an den Baustellen noch nicht mal mehr Fußwege nutzbar.

Betroffen natürlich alle, die als Touristen den Saaleradweg nutzen wollen (der ist ja sowieso schon ziemlich unübersichtlich beschildert). Am Samstag sprach mich ein radelndes Ehepaar aus Thüringen an, die an der Saale Richtung Norden rollten - aber nach Naumburg wollten. Nach ihrer Beschreibung waren sie sogar schon in Ammendorf, hatten sich dann aber in der Umleitung verfranzt. Ich hatte sie dann etwas gelotst, damit sie wieder Richtung Süden fahren konnten.  
Sorry, das ist mir jetzt so rausgesprudelt... und genau aus diesen Gründen habe ich mir angewöhnt:

1. wenn mal wieder irgendjemand auf einem Radweg parkt, fahre ich sofort genau daneben aber auf der Mitte der Straße und 
2. wenn ich es packe, fahre ich beim Critical Mass in Halle mit, und zwar nicht nur bei Events die über die Hochstraße führen, sondern so oft wie möglich


Zu Deiner Tour, Udo:
ich bin ja begeistert von der Hühnerfarm in der Schwetschkestraße, muss ich unbedingt auch mal ansehen.
Eine schöne Runde also

viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Juli 2022)

Im Dorf wie in der Stadt hier im Osten wird das Fahrrad von vielen immer noch als Problem ("die auch noch") gesehen.  Und nicht als Chance. Z.b. mehr Platz in der Stadt zu haben weil sie weniger zugeparkt ist. Dieser ständige Slalom mit rauf und runter und drumherum nervt ziemlich. Soll wohl etwas mehr Sicherheit geben als Radweg auf der Strasse einfach mit Strichen abgeteilt. Selbst auf dem Dorf hier ist der (geteilte!) Fuss-/Radweg ein Hindernis-Parkour, den man vor allem mit Kindern nutzt, damit sie nicht einfach umgefahren werden. Deswegen finde ich Critical Mass bei Euch prima. 🙂


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo hallunke,
wenn ist denn die nächste Fahrt der _*kritischen Masse*_ in Halle?


----------



## hallunke (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo Udo,
die fahren fast immer am ersten Freitag des Monats und fast immer ab Bebelplatz 18:00 Uhr. Manchmal trifft man auch nette Bekannte (wie z.B. Kalihalde)

Nur sollte man (außer dem eigenen Anspruch, was getan zu haben) nicht allzuviele Illusionen in solche Aktionen und teilweise in deren Teilnehmer haben. Nicht falsch verstehen, die allermeisten sind sehr motiviert und sind offenbar auch bereit, einen Teil ihrer Zeit für die Vorbereitung, Agitation (auch andernorts) und Öffentlichkeitsdarstellung aufzuwenden. Es gibt aber immer auch wieder hirnlose Mitfahrer, die sich unterwegs Sternburg-Bier (dafür kommen sie sowieso in die Hölle) reinziehen und dann die leere Flasche im hohen Bogen während der Fahrt ins städtische Grün zu entsorgen (ich hatte von Glasscherben auf unseren Radwegen geschrieben - auch Radler können die Ursache sein)
Andererseits trifft die Aktion mitunter auf ein autogerechtes Umfeld, gerade auch im Denken vieler Zeitgenossen, die wirklich und ernsthaft argumentieren, ihnen solle etwas weggenommen werden (ihre Straße, persönliche Freiheit und all so Dinge).

Aber nicht schlecht reden, ich habe hinterher meist ein gutes Gefühl. Die meisten Teilnehmer sind recht verantwortungsbewusst und motiviert + oft macht es auch einfach nur Spaß
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juli 2022)

Danke Andreas für die Info.
Morgen werde ich Richtung Brachwitz fahren, sind einige neue Verstecke angelegt worden. Aber ich weiß noch nicht so richtig ob man mich morgen als Kartoffel oder als Rassisten _(alte weiße Männer)_ bezeichnen darf, da sich das ja erst ab heute Nachmittag im Bundestag, bei der Wahl des Antidiskriminierungsbeauftragten-te, entscheidet.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juli 2022)

So der "alte weiße Mann" wird dann morgen Vormittag den "Hallgrund" einen Besuch abstatten. Dieser Fleck ist mir unbekannt. Er liegt in der Nietlebener Bennstedter Mulde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallunke (7. Juli 2022)

hm, ist ein bissle schade...
Hallo Udo,
für morgen haben wir, nachdem unser Geschirrspüler endgültig ausgestiegen ist, schon eine Einkaufsrunde geplant. Sonst hätte ich das gerne mitgemacht. Wir haben letztes Jahr mal eine naturkundlich/historische Führung von Lieskau aus in der groben Richtung mitgemacht. Ist sehr interessant - mit den Hintergründen noch etwas mehr. 
Aber sag mal ehrlich: 


Udo1 schrieb:


> Dieser Fleck ist mir unbekannt.


das stimmt doch nicht...?!? Ich denke, dass mindestens eine Deiner Tourbeschreibungen dort lang ging
Auf jeden Fall, viel Spaß morgen, viel Erfolg bei der Verstecksuche + die halleschen Radwege kannst Du ja bei dem Ziel gut vermeiden
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
gestern war ich, eine deutsche Kartoffel😉 nach der neuen Integrationsbeauftragten, mal Richtung Nietleber-Bennstedter Mulde unterwegs.
Von Merseburg ging es über Wassertal am nordwestlichen Zaun von DOW bis nach Dörstewitz aber mit guten Gegenwind bis nach Dehlitz a.B.. 




_(Höhe alter Bunabahnhof am südlichen DOW-Zaun)



(Richtung Norden nach Dörstewitz, sogar mit Radweg )_
Ab hier dann durch den Ort bis Beuchlitz. Auf Höhe der Kirche bog ich nach Westen ab, fuhr durch eine kleine Siedlung nach Norden und dann am Rand der Siedlung nach Westen berghoch. Von hier weiter nach NW bis Zscherben, 



_(Sonnenblumen vor Zscherben)_
d.h. nicht auf der Straße, sondern teilweise am östlichen Ortsrand von Zscherben auf einen Wiesenweg bis zur Teutschenthalerstraße. Auf dieser dann über die Brücke der B80 bis Ortseingang Nietleben. Hier bog ich auf die alte Eislebener Straße nach Westen hin ab und nach wenigen Metern ging es hoch zum Granauer Berg, 



überholte dabei einige Wanderer, die auch gerne Platz machten und ja mit Strömlingen fährt es sich ganz entspannt hoch. Durch die Heide abwärts weiter nach NW bis zum Rand der Heide zum Köllmener Weg. 



Den folgte ich nach Westen, bog dann auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden ab und folgte den bis zu den Lieskauer Sportanlagen. Ich erreichte die Kirchstraße und folgte dieser weiter nach NW bis zur Straße „Am Kalkofen“. Dies ist eine Sackgasse, aber am Ende gibt es die obligatorische Schikane, wo Räder mit Anhänger Probleme haben durchzukommen. 



Jetzt ging es auf schmalen Weg, vorbei am „Blauen Auge“ (ehemaliger Steinbruch) von Lieskau 



weiter nach NW. Der Weg wurde immer interessanter, durch das Grün der Bäume kam ich mir vor wie durch einen Tunnel zu fahren. 



Rechter Hand vom Weg in wenigen Metern Entfernung verläuft die Alte Bahntrasse der Halle-Hettstedter Eisenbahn. Jetzt ohne Gleise und langsam zugewachsen. Auf Höhe des Lieskauer Baches und zwar dort wo er durch einen flachen Tunnel die Eisenbahntrasse unterquert machte ich kehrt 



und fuhr wieder zurück nach Lieskau. Bei dem gestrigen Regen wollte ich den flachen Tunnel auf dem Bauch kriechend nicht Besichtigen. 😟
Diese Ecke der Nietleber-Bennstedter Mulde war mir noch nicht bekannt. Bis auf Höhe Franzosenloch Richtung Köllme kannte ich ja diese Gegend schon sehr gut.
Zurück ging es kreuz und quer durch Lieskau, vorbei an der Konditorei Liesegang 



wieder zum Waldrand Weg "Am Heiderand". Ich folgte den Weg nach SO bis zur Salzmünder Straße und auf dieser dann durch HaNeu nach Süden, wo ich am Ende der Naumburger Straße die B80 nach Süden unterquerte und weiter bis Benkendorf fuhr. Ab hier ging es weiter auf einen Weg am östlichen Ufer des Mühlgrabens bis Hohenweiden. 







Der hier oder Die, so genau weiß ich es nicht, schaute mich auch sehr interessiert an.
Vorbei an den Jungstörchen, zwei an der Zahl die auf Futter warteten, bis nach Korbetha. 



Dieses Mal aber am nördlichen Ortsrand weiter, wo ich mir einen blinden Passagier aufgabelte, der bei mir bis Merseburg mitfuhr, wo er dann absprang und im Gras verschwand. 



Durch Korbetha ging es mal auf der Dorfstraße weiter, vorbei am Museum "Alte Schmiede".



Es hat Spaß gemacht und es wurden wieder einige schöne Dinge unterwegs entdeckt.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
heute Vormittag machte ich mit Harti eine kleine Rentnertour von Merseburg bis Klobikau und wieder zurück auf dem Schwarzeicheradweg. 
Um 09:00 Uhr war Start, aber 10 Minuten vor der Zeit ist des Rentners Pünktlichkeit, so war Harti schon um 08:50 Uhr am Treffpunkt und wir konnten sofort durchstarten.



Es ging sogleich zum alten Flugplatz und dann auf den Radweg bis zur Heerstraße. 



Auf diesen fuhren wir gen Westen im heute mal gemütlichen Tempo, also schon ein wenig schneller als vor dem vom Rad fallen.











Links und rechts vom Weg Stoppelfelder, ich kann mich noch an meine Ferienarbeit erinnern, da gab es um diese Zeit noch keine Stoppelfelder, nun da war es aber auch noch nicht um diese Jahreszeit so warm gewesen. Kurz vor dem Anstieg zur Klobikauer Halde bog ich auf die Zubringerstraße zum Parkplatz Kobikauer Halde nach Norden ab 



und fuhr bis zum westlichen Ortseingang von Klobikau. Hier war der Wendepunkt. Jetzt ging es auf den Schwarzeicheradweg, der neu angelegt wurde, Richtung Osten. 



Am südöstlichen Ortsrand von Burgstaden machten wir einen Kirschenessenhalt. Es war ein Hybridkirschbaum, also eine Hälfte hatte Rote Kirschen und die andere Hälfte hatte weiße Kirschen. 







Die weißen schmeckten besser als die Roten. Die Stare fressen die weißen nicht, weil sie nicht die rote Farbe haben.
Gleich in der Nähe machte ein Hobbyimker auf sich aufmerksam, den wir ansteuerten und gleich zwei Gläser Honig beim Imker kauften.



Danach folgten wir den Radweg weiter über Milzau und Bündorf bis zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
am Montag ging es mit Harti auf Piratentour  . Wir besuchten das Piratendorf Eisdorf bei Teutschental. Am Wochenende hatten die Eisdorfer ihr 921-Jähriges Bestehen gefeiert gehabt.
Bis 1950 waren sie nämlich selbstständig, dann wurden sie von Teutschental eingegliedert. Von den Teutschentalern wurden sie als Partisanen bezeichnet und mussten ihren Fußballverein auch noch „SG Teutschenthal-Ost“ benennen. 
Bei den Ortsderbys gab es immerhin zwischen 2000 und 3000 Zuschauer, das waren noch Zeiten. Das zur Historie des Ortes.
Wir beide starteten um 08:30 Uhr von Merseburg Richtung ehemaligen Flugplatz, 



bogen dann aber hinter der Gartenanlage nach Norden ab und fuhren weiter über Wassertal, vorbei an der König-Heinrich-Quelle (_da hat der Monarch noch höchstselbst sein Gefährt zur Tränke gebracht, was wäre das für ein Bild, wenn unser Kanzler höchstselbst seinen Dienstwagen zur Tanke fährt_) zum Weg an der südwestlichen Umzäunung von DOW weiter bis Dörstewitz. 



Dort überquerten wir die ICE-Strecke Halle-Erfurt und rollten nach wenigen Kilometern in Dehlitz a.B. ein. Den Ort verließen wir auf der L163 nach Norden hin bis nach Holleben. Wir mussten bis hierher schon ordentlich strampeln, bei dem Gegenwind der uns ins Gesicht blies. Das änderte sich aber als wir in Holleben auf die Mühlstraße abbogen und auf dieser gen Westen fuhren.



Es ging leicht bergauf und welch ein Wunder es war kaum Verkehr auf dieser Straße. Am Ende stießen wir auf die L164 die in Richtung Teutschental führt. Auf dieser aber nur wenige 100 Meter, dann bogen wir wieder nach Norden ab. Es ging durch ein Feld mit sehr vielen Solaranlagen.
Der große Windräderpark in der Nähe der BAB 143 



war abgeschaltet, wahrscheinlich wurde zu viel Strom produziert, da werden dann zuerst die Windräder abgeschaltet und die Solaranlagen. Der Weg führte uns nach NW bis in die Hohle. 







Wir fuhren weiter nach Norden, bogen in die dortige Bahnhofstraße ab und näherten uns einen schönen Wanderweg unterhalb des Dammes der Eisenbahnlinie Halle- Eisleben. 



Hier soll das Revier des Eisvogels sein, das Wappentier von Eisdorf, der heißt im dortigen Sprachgebrauch ELSA. Jetzt begann das suchen von einigen Verstecken, die Geocacher angelegt hatten. 



Wir erreichten die WÜRDE, ein kleiner Bach den wir am Ostufer nach Süden folgten. 
So gelangten wir wieder nach Osten fahrend zur Bennstedter Straße. Folgten dieser Straße dann weiter nach Süden und Westen bis zum Abzweig nach Bad Lauchstädt. Jetzt ging es erst einmal ordentlich berghoch. Der Verkehr hielt sich in Grenzen.



Links und rechts der Straße sah man die baulichen Einrichtungen des großen unterirdischen Gaslagers. Und es wurde weiter gebohrt, ganz in der Nähe war ein Bohrgerüst zu erkennen. Hier soll einmal Wasserstoff erzeugt werden, welches dann in das unterirdische Lager eingespeist werden soll, so ist der Plan. Wir erreichten nach überqueren der BAB38 den Ortseingang von Bad Lauchstädt und bogen jetzt auf einen betonierten Wirtschaftsweg der entlang der Nordseite der Eisenbahnlinie führte nach Osten ab.



Nach wenigen Metern erreichten wir die Querfurter Straße auf Höhe des ehemaligen "Lauchstädter Brunnens". 
Hier wird schon seit der Pleite 2011 kein Heilbrunnenwasser mehr gefördert und abgefüllt. Es ging dann weiter, vorbei am Kurpark und Goethetheater in die Innenstadt. 







Am Ende des Marktplatzes kein Weiterkommen, Straße voll gesperrt. Also wieder nach Norden abgebogen, in einem Bogen vorbei am alten Bahnhof zur Merseburger Landstraße. Die wurde neu instandgesetzt und sogar mit Radfahrstreifen versehen.



Die Stadt verließen wir ostwärts und folgten der Straße bis zum Abzweig bei Milzau. Jetzt unter der Brücke der BAB38 durch und auf den Laucha/Schwarzeiche Radweg 



bis zum Startpunkt zurück. Der Rückweg von Eisdorf bis zum Endpunkt der Tour war natürlich mit Rückenwind angenehmer zu fahren.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
kühlen Sonnabendvormittag nutzte ich, um mit dem 9,-€-Ticket wieder einmal Köthen zu besuchen.



Es gab noch einige Verstecke zu finden. Pünktlich rollte der R30 von Halle nach Magdeburg in Köthen ein. Diesmal hatte ich nicht vergessen meinen ADAC-Ausweis einzupacken. Braucht man ja, wenn man Mitglied ist und eine größere Panne hat die man nicht selbst beheben kann, dann wird der Pannendienst angerufen.😊👍
So war mein erster Halt gleich am Bahnhof bei der Köthener Kuh.👍 







Aber dann ging es los vorbei am Neptunbrunnen auf der Mühlenstraße zur Friedhofstraße. Dann durch den Friedenspark südlich der St. Jakobs-Kirche. Weiter zum Halleschen Turm, der 1949 zum letzten mal instandgesetzt wurde. 



Ab hier dann weiter auf der Bärteichpromenade zum Ostrand des Tierparks. Hier dann durch den Park Fasanerie nach Norden zum Buschteich. 







Auf der Fasanenallee weiter nach Westen, wo ich dann auf die Lelitzer Straße nach Norden abgebogen bin und meinen nächsten Halt beim Gedenkstein an den Befreiungskrieg 1813 erinnert.



Dann ging es auf der Geutzer Straße wieder nach Osten bis zum Bachplatz in der Wallstraße. Hier steht das Bachdenkmal 



und weiter dann nach zur St. Jakob -Kirche. 







Es ging dann am Rathaus vorbei zur Kirche St. Maria und von dort zum Schloss Köthen.







Der Innenhof ist eine große Baustelle, alles ist eingerüstet, hier wird zur Zeit saniert. Vom Schloss dann immer nach SO, vorbei an sehr schön sanierten Häusern bis zur Martinskirche. 



Ab hier dann auf der Lohmannstraße nach Westen bis zum Skaterpark. 
Zuvor noch einen kleinen Lesehalt eingelegt und mich ins Gästebuch eingetragen.



War aber, außer bis auf ein paar biertrinkenden alten Männern, nichts los. Also weiter zur Rathenaustraße und auf dieser nach Süden bis zur K2074. Auf dieser dann mit einem kleinen Umweg nach Süden, wieder zurück und kurz vor der neuen B6 auf einen Wirtschaftsweg abgebogen.



Hier fand ich dann mein letztes Versteck, gesichert mit einem Sicherheitsgurt😉.
Auf dem Wirtschaftsweg fuhr ich dann weiter bis zum Bahnhof Arensdorf, wo ich dann pünktlich mit dem Zug um 13:17 Uhr wieder zurück nach Merseburg gefahren bin und ich hatte auch noch Platz mit meinem Rad im Zug👍. Pünktlich zum Kaffee trinken mit meiner Gattin war ich wieder zu Hause.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
am gestrigen Sonntagvormittag verabredete ich mich mit Harti zu einer vormittäglichen 2-Stunden Runde. Um 09:00 Uhr war Start in Merseburg, so fuhren wir unverzüglich durch Merseburg West zum Einstieg in den Pilgerweg bei Zscherben. Auf dem Pilgerweg bei Sonne pur und leichten Wind von der Seite ging es bis Frankleben weiter. Schloss und Kirche ließen wir heute mal links und rechts der Straße in Frankleben liegen. Wir fuhren durch den Ort bis zum Einstieg Rundweg Runstedter See.







Auf dem Rundweg, der auch schon bessere Tage gesehen hat, ging es im Uhrzeigersinn zum Ostufer weiter.







Der Runstedter See ist Privatgelände der Firma T&K Invest GmbH und das Betreten für normale Menschen, also die sich keinen Jetski leisten können, verboten.



_(Ein Anhänger mit Jetski von 2 Anhängern)_
Nun baden würde ich in diesem See sowie so nicht. Hier wurde in den 60 ziger bis 90 ziger Jahren hochgiftige Kraftwerksasche von Buna eingeleitet und was aus Leuna kommend eingeleitet wurde weiß wohl auch niemand mehr so richtig.
Wir erreichten den SO Zipfel vom See, wo sich die privilegierten Jetski Fahrer mit ihren Wohnwagen aufgestellt hatte.



_(Parkplatz und Einsetzplatz für die Gäste des Besitzers)_
Es ging jetzt das Ufer hoch und am oberen Ufer angekommen verließen wir den Rundweg am Runstedter See und fuhren nach Süden zum Südfeldsee weiter. Auch auf diesen Rundweg haben normale Tourenfahrer Probleme, wenn sie kein gefedertes Rad haben.



_(So sieht es fast überall aus auf dem Rundweg am Südfeldsee)







(Blick vom Ostufer auf das Westufer)


_
Am Ostufer kamen uns in Höhe des Reiterhofes viele Personen mit Fernrohren und Fotoapparaten mit riesiger Brennweite entgegen. Hinter dem Reiterhof sahen wir dann was der Anlass war. An diesem Tag sollten die Bienenfresser, die hier am Steilufer ihre Nester haben, beringt werden. Wir fuhren weiter zum Südufer



_(Blick vom Südufer nach Norden über den See)_
und Westufer, trafen unterwegs noch 2 Leipziger Studentinnen die eine Radtour von Weißenfels über den Südfeldsee mit Umrundung des Geiseltalsee machen wollten, um danach dann auf dem Elsterradweg nach Leipzig zurück zu fahren.







_(Blick vom Westufer zum NO-Ufer)



(Blick über Großkayna und Schkopau zum Petersberg)_
Wir bogen am Westufer des Runstedter See


ab und folgten jetzt den begleitenden Radweg an der L178 bis Frankleben. Auf dem Pilgerweg ging es dann wieder zurück bis Merseburg und die 2 Stunden Fahrzeit wurden auch eingehalten.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
am letzten Dienstag ging es mit meinem Mitfahrer Harti wieder auf Tour, Ziel war die Brücke der B91 vor Weißenfels. Der Grund der Tour, weil wir Spaß haben wollten bei unserer Geocachertour zu neuen Verstecken.👍😊 Um 08:00 Uhr war Start. Wir durchquerten Merseburg nach Süden, fuhren am Stadtfriedhof vorbei und stießen auf Höhe des Hochhauses am Schwimmbad Merseburg auf den Saaleradweg. Den folgten wir nach Süden.







Die Sonne spiegelte sich auf der Wasseroberfläche der Saale und die Temperatur war angenehm für das Radfahren. Wir gelangten in Rössen an, verließen dort den Radweg und fuhren auf der Merseburger Straße durch Leuna weiter bis Daspig Siedlung. Den Saaleradweg konnten wir hier leider nicht benutzen, es wird hier gebaut, so mussten wir die Straße benutzen bis auf Höhe Wasserwerk Daspig, ab hier dann weiter auf den Saaleradweg Richtung Kröllwitz. Kurz hinter dem Wasserwerk ein kurzer Halt, Harti wurde es zu warm, er musste sich erst einmal von Kleidungsstücken trennen.











Dann weiter durch Kröllwitz bis zum Abzweig, kurz vor Bad Dürrenberg auf einen Feldweg nach Westen abgebogen und bis zum Abzweig Richtung Wengelsdorf abgebogen. In Wengelsdorf weiter nach Süden, vorbei an der Sportanlage auf den Saaleradweg westlicher Ufer bis Großkorbetha.



Ab hier nach Osten über die Saale bei Kleinkorbetha. In Höhe Fährstraße 4 bogen wir auf einen unscheinbaren Weg nach Süden hin ab. Es ist ein Radweg, der entlang dem östlichen Saaleufer bis Oeglitzsch führt.



Durch den Ort weiter, das historische Pflaster wurde entfernt, jetzt neuer Asphalt auf der Straße durch den Ort. Kurz hinter der Saalebrücke der BAB38 begann die Suche nach den Verstecken.👍😉



Nach ca. 1 km gelangten wir in Dehlitz an, fuhren auf den Saaleradweg durch den Ort bis zum Weg "An der Holzschleppe". Der verläuft dicht neben dem östlichen Saaleufer und folgten den Radweg bis ca. 200 Meter vor der B91 Saalebrücke, hier dann Kehrtwende und den Rückweg angetreten.



_(Dehlitz, Saale Blick nach Norden zur Eisenbahnbrücke)



(Gleicher Standort wie oben mit Blick nach Süden, aber mit wenig Wasser in der Saale)_
Ab Oeglitzsch Ortsausgang folgten wir jetzt nicht den Radweg wie auf der Hintour, sondern folgten der Straße bis Kleinkorbetha. In Kleinkorbetha wird die Straße wieder neu mit dem historischen Pflastersteinen gepflastert. Der Radweg ist hier auch noch nicht wieder hergestellt, aber man kann gut durchkommen. Ab dem nördlichen Ortsausgang ging es dann wieder auf Asphalt bis Vesta.



Kurz nach Vesta konnte man sehen was fehlender Regen hier mit dem Mais angerichtet hat, wir nannten es dann Bonsaimais.



Weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis zum Borlachturm.



Am Saalehang des Kurparkes wird ordentlich saniert. Auf Höhe des Wehres konnte man gut an den freien Stellen in der Saale sehen wie niedrig der Wasserstand zur Zeit ist.



Auch machten wir einen Abstecher zum Gradierwerkes am "Hotel altes Badehaus".



Hier muss bis zur LAGA aber noch einiges mit dem Gradierwerk passieren. Wir überquerten danach die Saale und fuhren auf den dortigen Radweg bis zum Ortseingang von Spergau weiter, passierten die Bockwindmühle, siehe auch "spergauer-muehle.de" .



Gleich hinter der Mühle bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren, ohne durch den Ort zu müssen, in einem Bogen hoch zur Sperrgauer Straße in Höhe der Kühltürme.



Ab hier dann weiter nach Leuna, vorbei am Kulturhaus



und dem Haupttor der Leuna Werke. Harti und ich konnten uns noch an den Zusatznamen erinnern, "Walter Ulbricht"😉. So gelangten wir in Leuna-Ockendorf an, folgten den dortigen Radweg,



der uns zum Saaleradweg führte und pedalierten bis fast zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Tour zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (3. August 2022)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag, bevor es warm wurde, machte ich eine schnelle Runde zu zwei Adventure LAB in Lützen und Meuchen.
Von Merseburg mit vollem Akku😉 zur Saale. An der Saale entlang. 







Unter die B181 durch, vorbei am Eisbären, eine neue Eisdiele in Merseburg, kannte ich noch nicht, bis Gut Werder. Von Gut Werder weiter bis Trebnitz und dann auf der Zufahrtsstraße zum Ort nach Osten zum Trebnitzer Weg. 



Und welch ein Glück, hier sah ich die einzige Güterlok die diese Eisenbahntrasse zweimal an einem Wochentag entlangfährt.


So gelangte ich dann in Friedensdorf an. Am südlichen Ortseingang ging es auf einen steinigen Wirtschaftsweg leicht hochwärts nach SO bis zur L184.



Ich folgte der L184 bis zur L187 und bog dann dort wieder auf die L184 ab. Jetzt waren es nur noch wenige Kilometer bis zum ersten Halt in Lützen, den Gustav-Adolf-Haus. 







Ab hier schnell einen Abstecher zum Gustav-Adolf-Denkmal und dann zurück zur Kirche St. Viti (1488 wurde mit dem Bau begonnen und 1531 war der Bau beendet, es fehlten eben immer die finanziellen Mittel). 



Neben der Kirche steht das sanierte Oberpfarrer-Haus. Jetzt noch einen kleinen Abstecher zu der ehemaligen katholischen Kirche von Lützen, in der Starsiedler Straße 7a. Ist jetzt keine Kirche mehr, sondern wurde nach der Endwidmung Privatbesitz. Ab hier machte ich einen kleinen Schlenker zum Radweg Lützen-Cospudener See bis Meuchen. 



Vom westlichen Ortseingang ging es zur Wehrkirche in Meuchen 



und dann in einem Bogen um den Teich wieder zurück nach Lützen. 



Lützen verließ ich auf der Ausfallstraße nach Westen, vorbei an den Mietsaunen, 



und am Friedhof und gelangte so bis Schweßwitz. Durch den Ort und am Ortsausgang nach Norden abgebogen. Und welch ein Wunder kein Kopfsteinpflaster mehr, sondern eine total neu gebaute Straße die da vor mir sah. 



Über Ellerbach mit seinem Rastplatz und den immer frischen Blumen in der Vase



ging es weiter bis Tollwitz und auf dem Sole, Kohle und Geschichte Radweg bis Bad Dürrenberg. Noch einen kleinen Schlenker durch den Kurpark, 











wo noch viel passieren muss bis die LAGA eröffnet wird. Dann zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen bis Daspig. 



Hier ist der Radweg wieder hergestellt. 



Weiter durch Leuna bis zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen zurück nach Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (4. August 2022)

Hallo,
gestern stand ich mal ein wenig früher auf, wegen der kommenden Wärme. Es ging nach Eisdorf, um einen Adventure LAB und einen Multicache zu ende zu bringen. Von Merseburg ging es auf den Schwarzeiche-Laucharadweg über Knapendorf und Bündorf bis Bad Lauchstädt. 



_(Blick vom Schwarzeiche-Laucharadweg auf die ehemalige Hochhalde nördlich Knapendorf)



(nördlich Bad Lauchstädt Radweg neben der ehemaligen Bahntrasse bis zur L173)_
Ab Bad Lauchstädt auf der L173 bis Teutschental Ost/ Eisdorf. Meine erste Station war die Kirche.



Als ich mir die Informationen die ich brauchte notierte, hielt ein Radler in meinem Alter an und fragte mich ob ich eine Panne habe. Ich verneinte und erklärte ihn was ich hier suchte. Ich fragte ihn ob er aus seiner Jugendzeit noch die Schnitzeljagd kenne. Das war ihm bekannt und so erklärte ich ihn wie das heute so gemacht wird. Dann machte er mir den Vorschlag die Kirche zu besichtigen. Er radelte schnell nach Hause und 5 Minuten später schloss er mir die Kirche auf und zeigte mir das das Innere. 



Eingangstür mit über der Tür befindlichen romanischen Tympanon. Es stammt aus der Erbauungszeit.
Sie zeigt in der Mitte Christus mit einem Kreuznimbus hinter seinem Haupt. Vor dem Körper hält er das Evangelium und mit dem Segensgruß zu seiner rechten schützt er symbolisch ein Lamm vor einem von links heranspringenden Raubtier.



In der Mitte ist der Eisdorfer Schnitzaltar zu sehen.



_(Der Altar ist aber nur eine Fotografie, also eine Notlösung. Es ersetzt einen spätgotischen Schnitzaltar, welcher wohl wegen Verwahrlosung im 19. Jahrhundert nach Halle in das dortige Provinzialmuseum abgegeben wurde. 1915 wurde er nach Berlin verkauft. Die Nazis hatten ihn nach Göttingen ausgelagert. Er wurde dann 1968 nach Berlin West überführt und kann heute im Bodemuseum besichtigt werden. Er stammt aus der Zeit um 1510 bis 1520.
Der Flügelretabel ist nur noch ein Foto, der originale Flügekretabel mit seinen Holzschnitzereien wurde 1915 nach Berlin ins Bodemuseum gebracht._







_Auf der Empore steht eine kleine mechanische Schleifladenorgel von Johann Gottlieb August Apel aus den Jahre 1881. Sie wurde vor wenigen Jahren überholt und ist somit wieder voll Funktionsfähig. Quelle Infobroschüre St.-Johannis-Kirche)_
Nach der Führung ging es noch zur alten Grundschule 



_(Wie mir mein Kirchenführer berichtet hat, ist er hier noch in die Schule gegangen, es gab damals wohl nur zwei Klassen, wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe)_
und zum Gedenkstein des Sportlehrers 



an der Feuerwache zur Würde. Ich folgte den Lauf der Würde und verließ Teutschental wieder nach Süden hin. 



Am südlichen Kreisel fuhr ich nach Osten Richtung Halle weiter 



_(Die Felder sind abgeerntet und schon stehen die Güllewagen auf dem Feld )_
und gelangte so nach Holleben. Ab hier ging es durch den kühlen Wald am Mühlbach entlang nach Benckendorf und Rockendorf 















_(Die Tauchpumpe für die Bewässerung des Gartens steht schon parat)



(rechts der Mühlgraben und auf dem Damm ein schöner schmaler Pfad.)_
und von dort zurück nach Merseburg, es wurde langsam sehr warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. August 2022)

Hallo,
am gestrigen Sonnabend ging es mit dem Zug von Merseburg nach Jena-Göschwitz.
Aber zuerst ging es zum Bahnhof. Der direkte Zug von Halle nach Jena-Göschwitz hat laut Durchsage 5 Minuten Verspätung, also um 07:20 Uhr Abfahrtszeit. Den wollte ich ja nicht nehmen, sondern den um 07:34 Uhr nach Saalefeld . Um 07:20 Uhr dann die Durchsage, Zug fällt aus. Ich hatte noch Hoffnung, aber meiner kam pünktlich. Als er einfuhr erinnerte ich mich an die Zeit vor 1990 bei der DR. Um ins Fahrradabteil zu kommen mussten 2 Türen geöffnet werden, in der Mitte eine lange Eisenstange, mein Lenker zu breit. Also wurde mir geholfen, von einem Mitfahrer im Zug. In WSF dann mit Hilfe raus aus dem Abteil und nach vorne zum ersten Wagen, wo schon die drei Mitfahrer aus WSF warteten. Hier half uns ein Angestellter der Bahn die Räder in den Zug zu wuchten.



Die Fahrt verlief dann ohne Probleme bis zum Zielort. Wir mit Hilfe raus aus dem Zug und hoch zum Bahnhofsvorplatz von Jena-Göschwitz. Navi an, den Track geladen und schon ging es los zum Thüringer Städteradweg.


Vom Bahnhof war die Ausschilderung zum Einstieg in den Radweg hervorragend, es konnte sich nicht verfahren werden. Schon mal ein Pluspunkt für die Radwegausschilderung in Thüringen. Wir überquerten die Saale und fuhren in einem Bogen nach Süden und Osten auf dem Radweg zum Tunnel der BAB4. Der wurde überquert und dann ging es weiter durch das dortige Gewerbegebiet gen Osten. Im ersten Drittel bogen wir nach Süden ab unterquerten die Eisenbahntrasse



und fuhren weiter auf den Radweg über Rutha bis Ortsmitte Zöllnitz. Von hier führte uns der sehr gut ausgebaute Radweg weiter im Tal der Roda entlang bis Laasdorf.



Der Ort wurde nach SO durchquert wo wir am südlichen Ortsrand von Gernewitz wieder entlang der Roda nach Osten weiter fuhren. Kurz vor dem westlichen Stadtrand von Stadtroda verließen wir das Tal der Roda und fuhren auf dem Radweg am nördlichen Stadtrand in den Zeitzgrund.



Noch war der Radweg super ausgebaut und wir kamen zügig immer leicht berghoch fahrend voran. Nach 14 km unterquerten wir die BAB4 und fuhren im Tal des Zeitzbaches weiter nach Osten.
Aber vorher, was passiert mit einem offenen Schnürsenkel, genau er wickelt sich mit einer unvorstellbaren Boshaftigkeit um das Pedal. Aber vor dem abreißen noch bemerkt, Reinhard1 kam zu Hilfe und wickelte ihn ab, Danke dafür.






Hier unter dem dichten Blätterdach war es doch noch ganz schön, aber angenehm, kühl. Auf unseren Weg passierten wir etliche Mühlen, der Weg war jetzt auch teilweise alter feiner Schotter, aber wir kamen gut voran. Nach guten 24 km und rund 300 Meter vor der BAB9 in Höhe der dortigen Gartenanlage eine erste kleine Pause.



Nach der Pause bogen wir hier nach Norden ab.



Jetzt ging es auf Forstwegen durch den Wald bis zur L1070. Auf dieser dann, an diesem Tag war hier wenig Verkehr ging es weiter nach Norden bis kurz hinter dem Hotel und Gasthof „Zu den Ziegenböcken“.



Hier bog ich dann nach Westen ab auf einen Forstweg der uns zuerst wieder ein wenig hochwärts führte. Aber wo es hoch geht muss es ja auch mal wieder runter gehen. Das passierte dann auch nach ca. 1,5 km. Jetzt ging es rasant abwärts rein in den Gänsegrund und durch den Gänsegrund,



vorbei an der Lochmühle und der Langetalsmühle, bis zur Waldecker Straße. Diese folgten wir jetzt nach Norden bis nördlich von Thalbürgel zur B7. Diese wurde überquert und auf diesen jetzt wieder sehr gute Radweg ging es weiter, vorbei am westlichen Rand von Bürgel.



Nördlich der Schneidemühle stießen wir dann auf den Thüringer Mühlenradweg.











Den folgten wir jetzt nach Norden, vorbei am alten Bahnhof Graitchen, Loberschütz bis Golmsdorf. Hier trafen wir auf dem Saaleradweg und folgten seinen Lauf nach Norden bis Dorndorf.



Überquerten dort auf der Carl-Alexander-Brücke die Saale



und fuhren auf der Westseite der Saale weiter bis Camburg. In Camburg überquerten wir die Saale und fuhren am östlichen Ufer am Kalksandsteinufer



weiter über Tümpling bis Stöben, hier noch einmal eine Saalequerung und auf dem westlichen Ufer der Saale weiter Kaatschen. Hier dann noch einmal über die Saale und weiter durch das Weindorf.



An diesem Wochenende war hier auf den Weingütern viel Betrieb, es war das Wochenende des offenen Weingutes. Man sah sehr viele weinliebhaben mehr einem oder mehreren Glas wein an den Tischen sitzen. Der Saaleradweg führte uns hoch bis Kleinheringen, auch hier voller Betrieb. Jetzt rollten wir auf der L203 über Saaleck und Lengefeld bis zum Bahnhof Bad Kösen weiter. Hier war dann die gemeinsame Tour zu Ende. Ich stieg nach 10 Minuten Wartezeit in den leeren Abelio und fuhr nach Merseburg zurück, meine Mitfahrer fuhren weiter auf dem Saaleradweg bis nach Weißenfels. Es war eine sehr schöne interessante Tour bis zum Einstieg in den Saaleradweg mit wenigen Radfahrern die unterwegs waren, das änderte sich dann aber schlagartig als wir auf dem Saaleradweg unterwegs waren.


----------



## Udo1 (9. August 2022)

Hallo,
am Sonntag traf ich mich mit meinen Mitfahrer Harti zu einer 2-stündigen, den 157 Jahren, angepassten Entspannungstour. 👍
Von Merseburg ging es sogleich runter zum Saaleradweg, den wir bis zur Neumarktbrücke folgten. Der Wasserstand in der Saale ist schon ordentlich niedrig. Wir überquerten die Saale und fuhren weiter entlang der Schleuse und des Schleusenkanals zur Brücke über den Saalekanal bei Meuschau. Schauten entspannt von der Brücke auf die Entenfamilie am Kanalausgang 







und fuhren weiter durch Meuschau bis zur L183. Am Abzweig nach Lössen verließen wir die L183, fuhren durch den Ort weiter bis nach Löpitz. Am östlichen Ausgang des Ortes ging es geradeaus nach Osten weiter 







zum Rundweg um den Wallendorfer See. Den folgten wir bis zum Abzweig des Radweges nach Norden. Wenige Meter hinter den Überlauf, wo das Wasser vom Raßnitzer See in den Wallendorfer See abfließt, bog ich wieder nach Osten ab und folgte den Wirtschaftsweg entlang des südlichen Ufers des Raßnitzer See. 







Nach einiger Zeit des Pedalierens gelangten wir zum Westufer. Der Wirtschaftsweg wurde langsam vom Gras überwuchert, aber wir erkannten immerhin noch die beiden Fahrspuren.  



So gelangten wir auch an eine illegale Badestelle, wird wohl eher von Anglern genutzt, daneben befand sich sogar eine kleine Hütte aus Baumstämmen erstellt im Uferbereich unter den dichten Laubbäumen, konnte man leicht übersehen. 



Weiter ging es auf den kaum erkennbaren zugewachsenen Weg zum NW-Ufer, 







hier trafen wir wieder auf den Radweg und nahmen den Abzweig zum Wallendorfer See Nordufer. Auch dieser breite Radweg beginnt langsam an einigen Stellen zuzuwachsen. 



Zwischendurch wurde es langsam ein wenig zu warm für unsere Bekleidung, also kurze Pause zum Entkleiden. 







Wir erreichten den Wallendorfer See, fuhren am Badestrand weiter nach Süden. Es waren schon wenige Badegäste auf der Wiese und im Wasser. Ich muss sagen so einen sauberen Strand habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Da merkt man, dass hier jemand für Ordnung und Sauberkeit sorgt. Auf dem Radweg ging es zwischen den Wallendorfer See und der Kiesgrube 



nach Süden bis zum SW-Zipfel des Sees. 
An diesem Vormittag sahen wir keinen einzigen Hobbyornithologen mit großer Beobachtungsausrüstung an der Kiesgrube stehen.
Wasservögel sah zuhauf auf der Wasseroberfläche der ehemaligen Kiesgrube.
Hier bog ich nach Westen ab, 



wo wir nach wenigen 100 Metern wieder die L183 erreicht und auf dieser wieder über Meuschau zurück zum Startpunkt rollten.



_(Merseburg die Stadt der vielen Türme)_
Die Zeit wurde eingehalten pünktlich um 11:00 Uhr waren wir wieder am Startpunkt angelangt.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. August 2022)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Werbeliner See. Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. 2008 führte dorthin meine erste Tour die ich mit Udo gefahren bin. Es war, soweit ich mich erinnere, eine größere Truppe. Damals wollte ich nach 10 Kilometer aussteigen, da einige meinten diese Tour als Ausscheidungsrennen fahren zu müssen. Zum Glück hatte Udo gemerkt was los ist und gewaltig auf die Bremse getreten. Gefahr gebannt und so wurde es eine schöne Tour. Das noch so viele schöne Touren folgen sollten ahnte damals wohl niemand. Ich ich bin mir sicher das auch ich noch manch schöne Tour mit Udo fahren werde.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Stimmt! Niemand ahnte damals, dass noch viele schöne Touren folgen sollten. Leider ahnte auch niemand, dass das dein letzter Beitrag in diesem Forum sein wird ...

@Kasebi, heute vor genau sechs Jahren bist du von uns gegangen. Immer wieder sind deine Ideen, deine Recherchen und natürlich die zusammen gefahrenen Touren die Grundlage für weitere schöne gemeinsame Ausflüge. Und du bist und bleibst dabei.


----------



## Udo1 (10. August 2022)

Ja Torsten,
das waren super schöne Touren mit Ihm.  Er wird uns weiter in Erinnerung bleiben.
Hier auf der Tour von Grimma nach Torgau am 02.10.2013 mit dem Guide kasebi.



Hier sitzen wir beide in Schildau bei den Schildbürgern auf dem Markt und überlegten wie die Schildauer 
die Kuh des Bürgermeisters auf die Mauer gezogen hatten.


----------



## hallunke (11. August 2022)

Sechs Jahre ist es schon wieder her...
Danke Torsten für´s Erinnern
ein Mensch, den man gerne um sich hatte, mit dem es Spaß gemacht hat, herum zu radeln + immer gute Einfälle hatte, z.B. hier:









bei einer WP-Abschlusstour 2015
und 2016:




...als ich schon im Gedenken an ihn eine seiner Touren nachgefahren bin + dabei zweimal höllisch auf die Nase (und andere Körperteile) geflogen bin.

@Kasebi bleibt unvergessen


----------



## Udo1 (12. August 2022)

Hallo,
am heutigen Vormittag sollte der Petersberg das Ziel und auch der Wendepunkt sein. Es ging mit der Bahn von WSF und Merseburg nach Halle. Meine 3 Mitfahrer aus WSF teilten mir mit, dass der Platz für die Räder im vorderen Radabteil, bis auf einen Platz, voll war. Da am Bahnhof in Merseburg schon 2 Radler im vorderen Bereich standen nahm ich das Radabteil im hinteren Bereich und hatte viel Platz. Nach dem Eintreffen des Zuges starten wir vom Bahnhofsvorplatz Richtung Dehlitzscher Straße nach Osten und bogen hinter der zweiten Eisenbahnbrücke in die Landsberger Straße ab.


Auf dieser nach Norden, vorbei an schön gestalteten Graffiti an den Hausfassaden. Nach einigen Metern bog ich in die Grimmstraße ab, wo wir am Ende auf die Freiimpfelder Straße stießen und diese gen Norden folgten. Wir stießen dann auf die Berliner Straße, die ich aber wegen Verkehrsaufkommen verließ. ich bog in die Saalfelder Straße ab und fuhr in einem Bogen zur Apoldaer Straße. Auf dieser gen Norden, die Berliner Straße wurde überquert und schon waren wir an der Bahnunterführung am Ende des Birkhahnweges angekommen. Die Unterführung brachte uns auf die Nordseite der Bahntrasse und wir folgten von dort den Birkhanweg weiter über die B100 bis wir auf die Goldbergstraße stießen. Auf dieser immer weiter gen Norden.


Rechter Hand von uns der Goldberg mit seinem Nutztiergarten und dem ehemaligen KZ-Außenlager Birkhahn, ein Außenlager des KZ Buchenwald. Die Häftlinge mussten in den Siebel Flugzeugwerken schuften. (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KZ-Außenlager_Birkhahn)
Nach einigen Minuten des Pedalierens gelangten wir in Mötzlich an. Der Ort wurde nach Norden hin durchquert und wir gelangten am Ende der Zörbiger Straße in Tornau an. Ab hier ging es zur L141, diese überquerten wir und fuhren nach NW weiter bis zum Franzosensteinweg oder auch den Halle-Fuhne-Köthen Radweg.



_(leider konnten ich nicht erkennen, was in den dortigen Stallungen für Tiere gehalten werden)_
Auf diesen dann weiter bis Kütten. In Kütten zum dortigen Sportplatz



und weiter nach Westen in den dortigen Wald, laut Karte auch Bergholz genannt.



Am Ende des Weges ging es auf einen Pfad wieder nach Norden, mit Kleiderwechsel, es wurde warm







und danach weiter nach NW bis zur Straße die hoch zu der Kirche und zum Bismarckturm führt. Jetzt wurden ein paar Strömlinge mehr zugeschalten und schon waren wir am Bismarckturm angelangt, der heute leider verschlossen war, nur an den Wochenenden geöffnet.



Also zurück zum Aussichtspunkt an der Hospiz Ruine. Man konnte heute, trotz Dunst, die Klobikauer Halde im Süden gut erkennen.



Ich nutze die Gelegenheit noch schnell um einen Multicache aufzusuchen. Die Finalkoordinaten lagen bei mir schon 4 Jahre im Schreibtisch und heute sollte und wurde er auch gefunden.  Noch en kleiner Abstecher zur Stftskirche St. Peter.



Dann aber zurück zum Waldweg und um den Petersberg und zurück bis zum großen Parkplatz.
Ab hier dann nach Süden auf Wald und Wiesenwegen bis nach Nehlitz.











_(Bachweg von der Köthener Straße nach Dachritz)




(Weg An der Ziegelei südlich Teicha)_



_(Teichaer Weg kurz vor Lethin)_

Dann weiter nach Teicha bis Halle Trotha. Ab hier nach Süden bis zur Emil-Eichhorn-Straße und dort zum Riveufer.



Es ging vorbei an hin dümpelnden Ausflugsdampfer, die wohl kaum noch fahrbereit sind. Man setzt wohl jetzt auf Flöße wie man im Bereich der Kröllwitzer Brücke sehen konnte. Der Fußweg entlang des Riveufers wird neu gebaut,



so gelangten wir nach einiger Zeit auf der Ziegelwiese an. Es war Badebetrieb. Ob sich die Badenden dort etwas Gutes antuen muss bei der Wasserqualität wohl bezweifelt werden. Weiter ging es entlang der Saale bis zur Würfelwiese. Hier stießen wir auf den Robert-Franz-Ring und bogen am Ende Richtung Große Klausstraße ab. Zu Fuß ging es über den Markt



bis zum Leipziger Turm und von dort wieder zurück zum Bahnhofsvorplatz. Ein Reinhard1 und ich fuhren, wegen dringenden Termins mit dem Zug zurück, die anderen zwei traten die Fahrt mit dem Rad nach Hause an. Es wurde jetzt auch schon heftig warm. Ja es war eine kurze knackige schnelle Runde am Vormittag, die auch Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2022)

Hallo,
am heutigen Vormittag ging es mit meinem Begleiter Harti nach Halle, die Ziegelwiese war als Wendepunkt vorgesehen. Wir hatten uns wieder ein enges Zeitfenster gesetzt, 08:30 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr und nicht länger.
Am Treffpunkt wartete schon Harti, so konnte es auch gleich auf den straßenbegleitenden Radweg der B91 weiter gehen bis zum Abzweig nach Korbetha. Es ging durch den Ort, weiter ein wenig auf der Straße bis Rattmannsdorf. 



_(Die Saale hinter der ICE-Brücke)_
Jetzt konnte wieder ein nicht offizieller Radweg neben der L171 bis Hohenweiden genutzt werden. Der ist sehr schmal, bei Gegenverkehr muss einer anhalten, sonst kommt man nicht aneinander vorbei. 



_(Burganlage in Hohenweiden)


_
Weiter durch Hohenweiden bis nach Röpzig. Das waren jetzt genau 10 km bis zum Imbiss in Röpzig, wo sich auch immer wieder die Radtouristen die eine oder andere Bratwurst gönnten. Jetzt hochwärts über die Saale bis zur Kaiserslauter Straße. Ordnungsgemäß durch den Kreisverkehr und weiter nach Norden bis zur Gedenkstätte der Opfer des Faschismus gerollt. Und ja jetzt wurde es ein wenig ungemütlich, der ganze Böllberger Weg eine Baustelle. 


Wir kamen aber gut durch bis zur Rabeninselbrücke, 



schnell rüber zur Insel und am westlichen Saaleufer weiter nach Norden 


bis zum Pulverweidenwehr. Rüber übers Wehr



_(ruhig liegt die Saale in ihrem Bett)_
und vorbei an der Pulverweidenwiese und der Pfaueninsel bis zum Ende der Hafenbahntrasse. Hier bog ich zum Raumflug-Planetarium ab. 



Jetzt durch die Baustelle unter der Hochstraße, wo wir letztendlich zur Mansfelder Straße gelangten. Auf dieser nach Osten, dann in die Ankerstraße abgebogen sind und die Pfälzerstraße und Franz-Schubert-Straße zum Saaleufer gelangten. Hier war schon ordentlicher Betrieb, Zweiräder und Zweifüßler mit und ohne Stöcke waren unterwegs. Aufpassen ist hier angesagt. Bei den Liegen am Saaleufer auf der Würfelwiese ein erster Stopp zum Aussicht genießen und zur Erfüllung der ersten Aufgabe. 


Dann weiter zur zweiten Aufgabe, den Gedenkstein der an die für die im Kampf für die deutsche Freiheit in der Völkerschlacht bei Leipzig, 18. Und 19.10.1813, Verwundeten und Gefallenen erinnert.



Die Aufgabe wurde erfüllt, weiter ging es zur Steinmühlenbrücke mit seinen 4 markanten Lampensäulen.



Von hier schnell zum Fontänenteich, wo wir eine Wasserschlange beim Versuch einen Frosch zu verschlingen beobachteten. 







Jetzt noch ein Besuch des Flussgottes Acheloos am Saalestrand, am nördlichen Zipfel der Ziegelwiese. 



Gleich neben Acheloos befindet sich auch die Saale Nymphe Saalaia. Jetzt zurück zur Steinmühlenbrücke und auf dem Mühlweg bis zur Bernburger Straße. Auf dieser nach Süden, dann in die Kardinal Albrecht Straße zum Puschkino. Dieses Gebäude, 1886 erbaut war einstige Logenhaus der Freimaurerloge „Zu den fünf Türmen am Salzquell“.



Auch hier Aufgabe erfüllt, weiter ging es zum August-Bebel-Platz 



und dann in die August-Bebel-Straße nach Süden bis in die Emil-Abderhalden-Straße, hier befinden sich einige Gebäude der Leopoldina, die Unibibliothek. Weiter auf der August-Bebel-Straße nach Süden, vorbei an der AKADEMIE DER NATURFORSCHER zum Weidenplan. Auf dem Weidenplan nach Westen, vorbei an der Moritzburg und dem Hauptgebäude der Leopoldina bis zum Robert-Franz-Ring und auf diesen nach Süden zum Glauchaer Platz mit seiner Fußgängerfreundlichen Ampel. Hier warteten wir geschlagene 5 Minuten auf grün. 



Weiter auf der Kefersteinbrücke zur Glauchaer Straße und auf den Böllberger Weg, der sich anschloss nach Süden bis Wörmlitz mit Hindernissen.Wir stießen auf die Gregor-Dimitroff-Straße und bogen hier zur Schafsbrücke ab. Jetzt durch die Aue, über die Gerwische bis Planena und auf dem Saaleradweg und den Radweg an der B91 wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
Die weg-Zeit-Berechnung hat wieder auf die Minute hingehauen😊👍.


----------



## hallunke (14. August 2022)

ich bin ja vollkommen beeindruckt. Da denkt sich die Stadt Halle für ihre Beustellen eine "wunderschöne" Umleitung aus + Ihr ignoriert dieses Bemühen total und quält Euch mitten durch die Baustelle`_, naja das erste mal seid Ihr ja schnell zur Rabeninsel abgebogen - eine gute Entscheidung. Ich hätte Euch aber auch gelotst... (denn das ist momentan noch nicht mal die einzige Baustelle_)

Hat denn die Schlange den Frosch verspachtelt?

Schöne Tour - bei diesem Wetter👍👍👍



*an dieser Baustelle wird immerhin gearbeitet.
Bei den meisten (beinahe jede Straße hat momentan ihre eigene Baustelle) sind es nur "Platzhalter" für eine ev. irgendwann beginnende Bautätigkeit - oder, die Schilder mussten weg...?!?
Eine Baustelle scheint sogar schon fertig zu sein, es wurden Graffitis entfernt. Die Absperrung und Abdeckplanen sind aber seit paar Wochen immer noch dort. Gestern habe ich mal unter eine der Planen geschaut: tatsächlich fertig, frischer Putz und auch ein nagelneues Graffiti ist auch schon drauf


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2022)

Nein hallunke, das mit dem Frosch verspeisen dauerte, soviel Zeit war nicht in meiner Weg-Zeit-Berechnung vorgesehen.


----------



## hallunke (15. August 2022)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...das mit dem Frosch verspeisen dauerte...


ich meine, das sind immerhin Abenteuer und Erlebnisse in der halleschen freien Wildbahn, die man so schnell nicht wieder zu Gesicht bekommt.
Hast Du erkannt, was für eine Schlange das war?


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2022)

Es könnte eine Ringelnatter gewesen sein, die ernährt sich auch von Fröschen und kleinen Fischen.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. August 2022)

Bekommst Du im Zoo auch für Geld nicht geboten. Evtl das Foto mal an [email protected] schicken?


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2022)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag war Eisleben der Startpunkt. Es sollte auf dem 3 Städteradweg von Eisleben über Querfurt nach Weißenfels, bzw. für meine Mitfahrer bis nach Weißenfels gehen.
Die Anfahrt erfolgte mir ABELIO und viel Platz für unsere Räder im Radabteil.



Pünktlich fuhr der Zug ein und um 08:32 Uhr war dann der Start. Zuerst ging es auf dem Bahnhofsring nach NW, vorbei am Amtsgericht mit seinem Gefängnistrakt, bis 2009 war dies ein Frauengefängnis.



Wenige Meter hinter der Schwimmhalle bog ich in den Wölferodaer Weg ein und folgte diesen leicht ansteigend nach Süden. Die Pflastersteine wurden bald durch einen unbefestigten Weg ersetzt, der uns bis zur L224 führte.



Die Straße wurde überquert und jetzt auf der K2319 bis nach Neckendorf leicht abwärtsgerollt. In der Ortsmitte dann weiter auf einen Waldweg, aber jetzt ordentlich hochwärts weiter bis auf die Höhe und auf dem dortigen Höhenweg konnte der Puls wieder ein wenig gesenkt werden.



_(sieht gar nicht so steil aus auf dem Foto, war es aber😅)_
Hier auf dem Waldweg war es noch angenehm kühl. An einem Maisfeldrand ging es weiter bis zum westlichen Ortsrand von Bischofrode. Ab hier durch den Ort nach Süden. Ab dem südlichen Ortsausgang wurde der Weg ein wenig steinig, kein Schotter, sondern teilweise faustgroße Natursteine die auf dem Weg herumlagen. Wir tauchten nach wenigen 100 Metern in das Waldgebiet nördlich von Sittichenbach ein. Und ja wo es hochgeht muss es ja auch wieder runtergehen. 

Die Abfahrt nach Sittichenbach war schon heftig, Geröll und teilweise Schotter ließen die Bremsen heiß werden. Dann durch Sittichenbach und Osterhausen zur Unterführung der BAB38 auf Mansfelder Schlackesteinen. Unter der BAB38 durch und auf einen Kopfsteinweg weiter nach Süden leicht hochwärts. Für ungefederte Räder sicher ein Graus. Am Waldrand des Waldgebietes der Verlängerung des Ziegelrodaer Forstes ein Rast eingelegt und die Aussicht nach Norden genossen.











_(Am Horizont Sittichenbach und das Waldgebiet bei Bischofrode)_
Dann ein etwas längerer Anstieg nach Norden, aber jetzt auf einen naturbelassenen Wald und Forstweg. Wir kamen gut voran und erreichten die Höhe. Jetzt wieder abwärts, auf schon fast zugewachsenen Radweg.



Also für ungefederte Nabenschaltungsfahrer macht das hier keinen Spaß auf diesen Radweg zu fahren. Am Ende rollten wir in Gatterstedt ein. Wegen Baustelle mussten wir einen kleinen Umweg fahren, gelangten dann aber wieder auf den offiziellen Radweg und fuhren auf einen Sand und Schotterwirtschaftsweg bis Querfurt.



Auf der Holzendorfer Straße ging es runter zur Querne, über die Brücke und wieder hoch zur Burg Querfurt. Wir passierten die Alte Burgschäferei und linker Hand die Burg Querfurt







und gelangten auf unserer Weiterfahrt am westlichen Kreisverkehr an. Hier bog ich in den Nemsdorfer Weg ein, wo wir abwärts nach Osten rollten. Am Ende vorbei an einem Hopfenfeld und weiter auf den Betonfahrstreifen bis Nemsdorf/Göhrendorf.



Den Ort verließen wir nach SO und ja wieder auf gepflasterten Weg. Da es auch hier gestern sturzflutartig geregnet hat, gab es eine Stelle auf der Straße wo sich das Wasser großflächig ausgebreitet hatte. Nun warum über das Feld ausweichen, also durch, in der Mitte wurden meine Radschuhe vom Wasser überspült, was solls, ich hatte somit immer kühle Füße bis nach Hause. Die nächste Rast erfolgte dann an der Langeneichstädter Warte und dem Grab der Dolmengöttin.







Nach der Pause durch Langeneichstädt bis nach Niederwünsch, durch den Hohlweg nach Süden und fast am Ende nach Osten zur Klobikauer Halde, Rundweg Geiseltalsee abgebogen.


Gemeinsam fuhren wir hochwärts bis zur ausgebauten Linkskurve. Hier verabschiedete ich mich von meinen Mitfahrern,







die weiter über den Weinberg und Frankleben nach WSF weiterfuhren, ich folgte ab hier den offiziellen Radweg nach Osten weiter, wo ich dann auf die Heerstraße traf und bis Merseburg zum Airpark weiter fuhr.



Es war eine schöne schnelle sportliche Tour gewesen.
Unser Schnitt lag dann bei ca.19 km/h reiner Fahrzeit. Bei Komoot wird ja bei der Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit immer die Pause dazu gerechnet.


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2022)

Hallo,
am heutigen Vormittag sollte es eigentlich einen Rundkurs von ca. 55 km geben. Aber das Wasser von ganz oben, welches in Tröpfchenform herunter kam, machte mir einen kleinen Strich durch meine Planung. Also schnell umdisponieren. Beim Start war noch alles trocken, nach 2 km die ersten Tropfen. Ich sah einen Biker vor mir, wie er sich die Regenplane überstreifte, so hielt ich an und zog schnell die Regenjacke an. Weiter ging es auf der Heerstraße gen Westen zur Klobikauer Halde. 



_(Am Horizont die Klobikauer Halde)_
Ich hatte gerade die BAB38 passiert, da war es vorbei mit den Regentropfen, Jacke wieder aus, 



unter der Jacke war es feuchter als außen.😟 Also weiter hoch zur Halde auf dem Salzradweg. Dann auf halber Höhe durch den Wald 



bis zum Rundweg Geiseltalsee und den Berg runter bis zum Fuß der Halde, hier bog ich ab und fuhr Richtung Westen weiter. Die ICE-Strecke wurde überquert und dann fuhr ich parallel zur Eisenbahntrasse gen Norden, bog dann in eine Lindenallee ab 



und gelangte so zum östlichen Ortsrand von Wünsch. Ein kleiner Schlenker durch Wünsch, vorbei am Rentnertreffpunkt an der alten nicht mehr wasserfördender Pumpe 



zur Säule die an die Opfer der Deutschen Einigungskriege 1864 bis 1866 
_(1864 Deutsch-Dänischer Krieg, 1866 Deutscher Krieg zw. Preußen und Österreich, Preußen löste den Deutschen Bund auf und gründete den Norddeutschen Bund,)_
und an den Deutsch-Französischen Krieg 1870-1871 erinnert. _(Preußen gegen Frankreich in der Folge kam es dann zur Vereinigung des Deutschen Reiches)


_
Jetzt ein wenig auf der Straße nach Norden Richtung Schafstädt den Ort wieder verlassen. Auf der Höhe, ca. 500 m nördlich Wünsch auf einen Plattenwirtschaftsweg nach Osten abgebogen. 







_(Von diesem Weg hat man einen unversperrten Blick auf die Klobikauer Halde Nordseite)_
Hier führte dieser schöne zu fahrende Weg durch die Sonnenblumenfelder und Maisfelder in einem Bogen bis nach Burgstaden. 



Es ging vorbei an der dortigen Kirche St. Maria nach Süden bis zum Schwarzeicheradweg. 



_(Die Turmuhr geht genau)_
Auf diesen dann vorbei an stattlichen Kopfweiden nach Milzau. 







Hinter Milzau auf einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Süden abgebogen, der hoch zur Heerstraße führt und auf der Heerstraße dann wieder zum Startpunkt zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2022)

Hallo,
heute hatte ich nur ein Zeitfenster von12:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr zur Verfügung. Gestern hatte ich mich schon mit Harti verabredet zu einer kurzen 2-stündigen Runde mit Ziel Bunker und Aussichtsturm auf der Klobikauer Halde. Von Merseburg ging es auf der Heerstraße zur Klobikauer Halde. 








Ca. 200 Meter vor dem Parkplatz für die Besucher des Aussichtsturms führt ein steiniger Weg hoch zum Plateau, den folgten wir und hielten an der Treppe, wo die Besucher vom Parkplatz hoch zum Plateau gehen können. 











Der Abgang und der Aufgang sind mit einem Metallbügel versperrt worden. Zu Fuß kann man bequem am Bügel vorbei gehen und die Treppe erklimmen, aber für die Crosser mit ihren Maschinen geht es nun nicht mehr, was auch richtig ist. Die hatten beim hoch und runter fahren die Beplankung der 115 Stufen ordentlich beschädigt gehabt. Aber mit dem MTB kommt man noch runter . Wir sind dann weiter auf den Weg bis vor zum ehemaligen geplanten Gefechtsstand der Luftverteidigung Süd der GSSD.
https://www.sachsenschiene.net/bunker/bun/bun_143.htm







Der Bunker dient jetzt den Fledermäusen als Winterquartier und einigen Geocachern als Suchobjekt. Dann vom Bunker zum Aussichtsturm weitergefahren. 



Die Räder abgestellt und von oben die Aussicht auf 14,5 Meter Höhe genossen, so lange man das noch machen kann. Er wird wohl demnächst gesperrt werden, denn die ersten Stufen am unteren Aufgang sind schon entfernt worden, man muss also ein wenig sportlich sein, um auf die Turmplattform zu gelangen. Eine Machbarkeitsstudie für einen Neubau wurde von den Stadträten, mit 8:8 Stimmen bei einer Enthaltung, abgelehnt. 















Nach dem wir die Aussicht genossen hatten, nebenbei es ist die beste Aussicht von allen 3 Türmen am Seeufer, ging es zum Rundweg runter. Am Turmrastplatz fanden wir noch einen Sachsenstein. 



Unter ständiger Bremsbereitschaft fuhren wir auf dem Rundweg Richtung Ostufer. Vorsicht war hier an einem Sonntagnachmittag geboten, vor allen in den Kurven, es war mächtiger Betrieb auf dem Rundweg. Uns kamen etliche Biker und E-Scooterfahrer entgegen, die auch mal in den Kurven überholten. Am NO Ufer bog ich nach Osten ab. Es ging am Fuß der Halde Blösien bis Blösien. 







Auf dem Weg konnten wir gute Landluft schnuppern. Ein Bauer brachte seine Gülle aus. 



Der Spezialgülleanhänger hat ja auch die Schläuche zum ausklappen am Hänger. Die sollen die Gülle eigentlich dann gleich in den Erdboden einleiten, aber die blieben angelegt. Die Gülle wurde aus dem dicken Rohr aufs Feld gesprüht, war ja auch einfacher. So fuhren wir dann über Blösien und Beuna zum Startpunkt zurück und waren wir berechnet Punkt 14:00 Uhr wieder am Startpunkt angelangt.


----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2022)

Hallo,
gestern Abend entschieden wir uns, Harti und Ich, für eine Fischessentour zum Fischer am Kerner See am Sonnabendvormittag.
Start war um 09:00 Uhr am Hubschrauber Kreuzung B91-Gerichtsrain. 



Pünktlich traf Harti ein und so konnte es ohne Unterbrechung sofort losgehen. Das war die Eröffnungsfahrt für mein neues Rad und ja es hat sich wacker geschlagen auf der Tour. Von Merseburg ging es nach Norden bis zum Einstieg in den Schwarzeiche/Laucha Radweg. 



Den folgten wir nach Westen bis Milzau. Durch Milzau weiter nach Westen bis zum Abzweig des neuen Radweges 







der uns nach Norden, bis Bad Lauchstädt brachte. Die ICE-Trasse wurde überquert und dann auf der Merseburger Straße und am Bahnhof vorbei bis zur Nordseite des Friedhofes weitergefahren. 



Wir trafen auf die Windmühlenstraße und radelten auf dieser nach Norden. Am Wasserturm ein kurzer Halt, wegen der Wahlwerbung von wahrscheinlich noch vom 07.Mai.1989 oder älter. 







Jetzt fuhren wir parallel zur alten Eisenbahntrasse nach Schafstädt auf den dortigen Radweg nach Westen bis zur L173 weiter. 



An den Radwegen um Lauchstädt wurden in den letzten Wochen neue Rastplätze aufgestellt, was wir sehr gut fanden.
Auf der L173 ging es nach Norden bis zum Abzweig auf die alte KAP-Straße, die nach Steuden führt. 



_(Am Horizont die für Wanderer gesperrte Halde Steuden/Etzdorf)_
Auf dieser dann bis Steuden weiter, aber jetzt bei starkem Gegenwind. Hier übernahm ich die Steherfunktion, aber ohne Rolle und Harti immer an meinem Hinterrad im Windschatten. So gelangten wir zügig in Steuden an,



_(Sitzgruppe in Steuden Kriegerdenkmal)_
durchquerten den Ort nach Norden hin und gelangten in Etzdorf an. Die Straße von Etzdorf nach Wansleben am See ist gesperrt, 



so konnten wir sogar nebeneinander entspannt die Straße hochrollen und dann von der Höhe mit ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit runter bis Wansleben am See rollen. Durch den Ort nach Norden, 



_(Kopfweide nördlicher Ortsausgang Wansleben am See)_
über die B80 und dann über die Brücke der Salza zum Fischer am Kerner See. Punkt 11:00 Uhr, zur Öffnung, trafen wir vor der Fischbraterei ein. Wir waren die ersten und orderten umgehend, für Harti Zander und ich gönnte mir heute mal den Karpfen. 







Der hatte leider ein wenig viel Gräten, schmeckte aber ausgezeichnet. Die Fischbraterei hat an den Wochenenden noch bis Oktober geöffnet. Nachdem wir unseren Hunger gestillt hatten, fuhren wir weiter zur alten B80



_(Im Vordergrund die Salza und dann das Ostufer Kerner See)_
und auf dieser bis Langenbogen. In Ortsmitte bogen wir nach Süden ab, unterquerten die B80 und fuhren auf den Radweg bis Teutschenthal Bahnhof weiter. Wir überquerten die Bahnstrecke Halle-Eisleben und bogen dann auf der Höhe ab nach Osten. Es ging vorbei an der Teutschenthaler Rennstrecke 







bis nach Eisdorf. In einem Bogen durch Eisdorf weiter nach Süden bis zur L173, auf dieser verließen wir Teutschenthal wieder nach Süden hin. Am Kreisel auf der Höhe bogen wir dann auf die L164 ab und fuhren auf dieser, jetzt wieder mit ordentlichem Rückenwind, bis zum Abzweig einer Nebenstraße weiter. Auf der Nebenstraße nach SO weiter bis Holleben. Ab hier dann auf den Saaleradweg über Hohenweiden und Korbetha 



_(Korbetha Kranichfamilie)_
zurück nach Merseburg. Am Schluss unserer Tour ging es noch auf der Halleschen Straße, vorbei an der alten ehemaligen Kultkneipe. 



Hier hatten, wie mir Harti berichtet hatte, die Bunaschichtler ihr Feierabend Bier oder auch Biere nach Schichtende wohl auch bis zum Abwinken getrunken.  Dann weiter bis zum Startpunkt unserer heutigen Tour, wo wir nach guten 60 km unserer Reise beendeten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2022)

Hallo,
gestern am Dienstag musste ich noch 30 Minuten warten, bis mir das Regenradar anzeigte, Regen vorbei, dann bin ich aber zu einer Tour aufgebrochen  . Von Merseburg ging es zum Scharzeiche-Laucharadweg. Als ich diesen erreicht und auf dem Radweg weiterfuhr hatte ich sehr starken Wind aus westlicher Richtung vor mir. So musste ich ein wenig mehr Strom auf den Motor leiten. Gleich hinter Annamarienethal sah ich links von mir auf einem abgeernteten Feld einen Sondergänger. Der, als ich auf seiner Höhe hielt, den Feldspaten zum Einsatz brachte und ein verrostetes Stück Eisen aus dem Boden grub.



Weiter auf den Radweg bis Milzau, vorbei am Thälmann-Denkmal und in Unterkriegstedt auf den Radweg nach Norden abgebogen. Die ICE-Trasse wurde überwunden und nach der Trasse nach Westen zur Laucha abgebogen. Vorbei an den Teichen bis zur Brücke über die Laucha,



dort auf einen Pfad weiter, der mich zur Straße "Strohof" in Bad Lauchstädt brachte. Auf dieser weiter gen Westen, vorbei am Neuen Schillerhaus,







Kurpark und Schwimmbad bis nach Großgräfendorf. Durch die Bebauung und den Bäumen war der Wind hier nicht so stark von vorn zu spüren. Aber nachdem ich Großgräfendorf durchquert hatte, traf er mich wieder mit voller Wucht von vorn. So ging es auf den Radweg neben der Eisenbahntrasse Merseburg-Schafstädt bis Schafstädt weiter.
Durch Schafstädt ging es vorbei am Marianne Blumenbeckerpark,



wo dann auch mein Garmin, wegen leeren Akkus bis zum NW-Ortsausgang ausfiel. Schnell die Akkus gewechselt
und weiter ging es auf einen Feldweg nach Westen bis zum ersten Abzweig nach NW.



Hier bog ich ab und beobachtete noch eine kleine Kolonie Silberreiher, die sich auf dem angrenzenden Feld satt fraßen.







_(Hier sieht man schon die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels)_
Der Feldweg führte mich über die BAB38 bis nach Dornstedt und Asendorf. Durch Asendorf durch die Mitte des Ortes







nach NW weiter zum Ortsausgang und dann auf einen Feldweg



bis zur Zscherbener Landstraße die mich bis zum Ortseingang von Stedten brachte. Am Ortseingang bog ich nach links auf die ehemalige Stedtener Straße ab, die nach Schrapplau führt.



Nachdem ich das gefunden hatte, was ich gesucht hatte, ging es zurück und Stedten. Der Ort wurde nach NW durchquert. Am Ortseingang von Röblingen a.S., bog vor dem Netto-Markt nach Norden ab, überquerte den Petschbach und gelangte auf der Bahnhofstraße in Röblingen a.S. an.



_(St. Stephanuskirche Röblingen am See)_
Auf den dortigen Radweg ging es jetzt nach Osten weiter, aber ab jetzt mit Rückenwind.







_(Stillleben Ortseingang Amsdorf)_
Amsdorf und Wansleben am See wurden durchquert, wo es dann auf der L175 bis zur Motorcrossstrecke Teutschenthal weiter ging. Auf einen Wirtschaftsweg rollte ich dann bis zum westlichen Ortsrand von Eisdorf weiter. Es ging durch den Ort bis zum Spielplatz hinter der Feuerwache, hier eine kleine Pause,



bis es weiter durch den Ort zum Weg „Nach der Hohle“ weiter ging.



Am Ende des Weges Nach der Hohle gelangte ich an einen Solarpark an. Ab hier dann nach Süden bis zur L164 und auf dieser Straße bis zum ersten Abzweig der nach Holleben führte. Am westlichen Ortseingang von Holleben bog ich auf die Straße An den Pappeln ab und fuhr nach Süden bis zur K2150.



_(Von der Höhe hat man einen sehr schönen Blick über Halle bis zum Petersberg, der aber nicht die höchste Erhebung im Saalekreis ist und auf das Kohlekraftwerk in Schkopau. Zum 01.10.2021 hat die Saale Energie GmbH die volle Eigentümerschaft und die Betriebsführung zu 100% übernommen.)_
Auf dieser nach Osten und dann am Abzweig nach Dehlitz a.B. nach Süden weiter. Der Wind muss sich wohl gedreht haben, ich spürte ihn wieder stark von vorn. Auch dieser Ort wurde durchquert und so gelangte ich in Dörstewitz an. Auf den dortigen Radweg am südlichen Ortsausgang ging es weiter unterhalb der Hochhalde und dem Bunabahnhof bis nach Merseburg zurück. Es war eine teilweise landschaftlich schöne kleine Runde gewesen.


----------



## ohmtroll (14. September 2022)

Udo, ist das eine Käsebrot? Also Du hast einen Ersatzangebot für die Käsescheune Bad Bibra gefunden?
Hab gelesen, dort ist jetzt ein Fruchtsafthersteller...


----------



## Udo1 (15. September 2022)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Udo, ist das eine Käsebrot? Also Du hast einen Ersatzangebot für die Käsescheune Bad Bibra gefunden?
> Hab gelesen, dort ist jetzt ein Fruchtsafthersteller...


Ja ist es.👍 Wusste gar nicht das in Bad Bibra jetzt ein Fruchtsafthersteller ist, muss wohl, bevor der Schnee kommt, mal vorbeischauen. 
Aber jetzt muss ich schnell mal zum Kloster nach Langendorf, da ist was versteckt. 😉


----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2022)

Hallo,
gestern am Donnerstag wollte ich eigentlich eine Runde Merseburg-Querfurt- Schrapplau-Stedten-Merseburg machen. Die Strecke war geplant, es sollte wenig auf Asphalt entlang gehen. Aber als ich am Morgen aus dem Fenster sah und die Wasserpfützen auf den Wegen entdeckte, entschloss ich mich zu einer Tour auf den Saaleradweg Richtung Kloster Langendorf zu unternehmen. Und das war eine gute Entscheidung, wie ich dann feststellte. Zuerst ging es von Merseburg nach Leuna zum Haupttor, da galt es noch einen Bonus zu finden, hatte am letzten Sonntag alle Hinweise für die Bonuskoordinate gefunden. Nach dem Fund ging es weiter über Spergau bis Großkorbetha. Hier bog ich ab auf den dortigen westlichen Saaleradweg. 



Die Schutzhütte am Saaleradweg ist noch intakt, zwar mit einigen Graffitis besprüht, aber man ist vor Sonne und Unwetter bei einer Pause gut geschützt. 







Der nächste Halt war die Ruine der Wehrkirche in Schkortleben. 







Weiter ging es vorbei an Hofmanns Hofcafe`und der Schmiede in Kriechau. In Weißenfels am Bahnhof angekommen, sofort über die Pfennigbrücke und am südlichen Saaleufer, vorbei am Kletterpark 



bis zur Friedrichstraße weitergefahren. Auf der Friedrichstraße dann weiter nach Süden bis zum Hotel „Güldene Berge. Hier bog ich auf den Weg neben dem Greislaubach ab und folgte diesen weiter, 







vorbei an der ehemaligen Brücke über den Greislaubach _(Die Brücke wurde durch die PzPiKp380 WSF erbaut.)_ Jetzt sind nur noch die Fundamente zu sehen. Weiter ging es bis hinter dem Schwimmbad und dann zum Kloster Langendorf, hier wurde gesucht und gefunden. 



Auf der Weißenfelser Straße ging es zurück bis zum Hotel Güldene Berge und auf der B87 dann hoch zum Mechaniker meines Vertrauens, ist jetzt aber der Chef des dortigen Radladens einer großen Fahrradladenkette. Nach einem Plausch dann zurück nach Weißenfels, über die Saalebrücke in die Neustadt und auf der Tagewerbener Straße ging es dann über Tagewerben, Reichhardswerben zum Südfeldsee. Auf der Ostseite des Sees dann zurück nach Merseburg. Es war dann eine kleine Runde von 56 km und 25% Akkuverbrauch geworden. Wenn alles optimal läuft,kein starker Gegenwind komme ich jetzt mit einem vollgeladenen Akku gute 160 km.
Ja und morgen, am Sonnabend, geht es wieder mit Harti auf Tour. Ziel ist Schloss Goseck und Uichteritz der Friedhof, lockere 52 km.


----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2022)

Hallo,
gestern am Sonnabend bin ich mit Harti, gegen 09:00 Uhr zu einer Tour aufgebrochen. Ziel war Schloss Goseck. Dann über Uichteritz-WSF und an der Saale zurück zum Startpunkt.
Wie immer war er pünktlich am Treffpunkt zur Stelle.  Also gleich fliegender Start durch Merseburg West zur ersten Fahrradstraße in Merseburg, ja auch sowas gibt es jetzt in Merseburg und auf dieser dann vor bis zur Geusaer Straße am Westausgang von Merseburg. Nach wenigen Metern nach Süden zum Pilgerweg abgebogen und den Pilgerweg gefolgt. Als wir auf der Höhe angekommen waren, blies uns der Wind, jetzt schon fast ein Sturm, dermaßen von vorn entgegen, dass ich sofort von meiner ursprünglich geplanten Route nach Goseck abwich. Nicht weil es mir zu anstrengend wurde, aber mein Mitfahrer mit seiner Rennradschaltung und ohne zusätzliche Unterstützung war das nicht zuzumuten, auch wenn er teilweise in meinen Windschatten hätte fahren können. So bog ich vom Pilgerweg nach Süden ab und folgte über Geusa die Straße Richtung Südfeldsee,



_(Abkürzung zur L178)_
immer ein wenig durch die Bäume geschützt. Am Südfeldsee (Großkaynaer See) nahmen wir den Weg am Ostufer entlang. 



_(Hier sind die Erhebungen des Asphalts ja noch moderat.)_
Zum Weg kann ich nur sagen, für Hardtailfahrer ist es die Hölle, aber für Baumwurzelliebhaber wohl ein Vergnügen. Die Wurzeln heben den Asphalt beständig weiter an. So gelangten wir eigentlich zügig am Südzipfel des Sees an und verließen dort den See,



um über Reichardtswerbens bis nach Tagewerben zu fahren. In Tagewerben bog ich auf den dortigen Radweg am Westrand des Ortes ab, den wir dann bis Weißenfels zum Ende des Radweges an der Straße „Heuweg“, folgten. 







_(rechts vom Weg der Wasserturm von Tagewerben)_



Hier bog ich ab Richtung Uichteritz, über Markwerben, bis zum Friedhof. Es galt an dieser Stelle etwas zu suchen und es wurde auch gefunden.
Zurück dann Richtung Sportplatz Uichteritz und auf den dortigen Radweg 







weiter am Saaleufer entlang nach WSF. Wir passierten das Saalewehr, 



die Saale hatte wieder ordentliches Wasser in ihrem Flussbett. Es ging dann weiter durch den Saalpark 



und nach der Unterführung der Saalebrücke am Saaleufer weiter bis zur Trommelfabrik. 



_(linkes Saaleufer, kurz vor der Pfennigbrücke)_







Ursprünglich wurde sie ja eigentlich 1824 als Badeanlage gebaut. Denn Weißenfels sollte ein Badeort werden, die Gäste blieben aber aus. Ab 1890 war es eine Gaststätte und im 1. Weltkrieg ein Lazarett. Ab 1920 stellte man hier Schlagzeuge, Becken, Trommeln, Xylofone und Triangeln her. Zu DDR-Zeiten war es dann der Volkseigene Betrieb (VEB) Trowa (Trommelwaren) bis zur Einstellung 1981. Dann kamen dubiose Investoren, die daraus ein Hotel mit Gaststätte und türkischem Bad machen wollte, woraus natürlich auch wieder nichts wurde. Jetzt hat man schon den Dachstuhl erneuert.



_(Vom Ufer der Saale an der Trommelfabrik hat man einen Blick auf die Gaststätte "Saaleblick")_
Weiter ging es auf den Saaleradweg über Kriechau, Großkorbetha bis nach Daspig. 







_(Saaleradweg hinter Kriechau)_
Hier wurden wir auf dem Radweg durch eine Herde 4 Beiner ausgebremst, die sich nicht durch uns störten und auch mal kurz vor dem Vorderrad den Radweg kreuzten. 



Ab Leuna dann an der Saale zurück zum Startpunkt und gerade rechtzeitig vor dem Regen angekommen.


----------



## Udo1 (25. September 2022)

Hallo,
gestern am Sonnabend bin ich mit Harti, gegen 09:00 Uhr wieder zu einer Tour aufgebrochen.
Wir wollten eine Saaleschifffahrt machen. Nun ja so lang war dann die Fahrt auf der Saale mit der Fähre bei Brachwitz nun aber doch nicht gewesen. 
In Brachwitz waren ein paar neue Geocaches versteckt, die wir aufsuchen wollten.



_(Harti war pünktlich am Hubschrauber B91-Gerichtsrain zur Stelle)_
So ging es von Merseburg an der B91 bis zum Abzweig nach Korbetha. Durch den Ort



_(Vor Hohenweiden Fußweg aber leider kein Radweg, auf der Straße zu fahren ist schon gefährlich)_
über Rattmannsdorf, Hohenweiden, Holleben bis zur Gartenanlage Ostseite Angersdorfer Teiche. Ab hier dann unter der B80 durch. Gleich nach der Unterführung dann weiter durch den Park Kinderdorf, parallel zur B80 Richtung Westen



bis zur Straße am Kinderdorf. Ab hier nach Norden parallel zur Hettstedter Straße durch einen Park.



Am Ende gelangten wir an der Magistrale an, überquerten diese nach Norden und fuhren auf dem Radweg neben der Nietlebener Straße weiter. Ab Nietleben mussten wir dann auf die Heidestraße ausweichen. Auf dieser ging es vorbei am Heidebahnhof bis Dölau. Wir bogen kurz vor dem Nordausgang von Dölau in die Neuragoczystraße ab



_(Diese Abfahrt war mir noch als Kopfsteinpflasterstraße in Erinnerung)_
und folgten dieser bis zur Fähre in Neuragoczy.
Jetzt begann die Tour auf der Saale.







Einfache Fahrt mit Rad kostet 1,20 €. Im Brachwitz besuchten wir einige Aussichtspunkte und andere sehenswerte Stellen.







_(Historische Gerichtsstätte mit Friedenseiche in Brachwitz)_
Dann fuhren wir auf der Saaleuferstraße, vorbei am Saalekiez bis zum Ende der Straße. Auf dem Radweg entlang der Saale noch einige Meter weiter nach Osten bis zum Steinbruch, den ich auch mal sehen wollte. Vorbeigefahren bin ich schon öfters, war aber noch niemals drin. Der Eingang ist mit einem Bauzaun versperrt, aber zu Fuß kann man noch durch.



Nach der Besichtigung zurück, vorbei an den Klippen,



zur Fähre, wieder übergesetzt und jetzt auf der Neuragoczystraße hoch. Die Straße zog sich hin es ging schön berghoch. Ober an der Kreuzung Lettiner Straße angekommen, erst einmal Pause und was essen.







Danach weiter, wie hin, über Dölau bis zum Heidebahnhof. Am Bahnhof bog ich auf den Wanderweg, roter Querstrich (Naturlehrpfad Dölau II) ab und folgte diesen Weg bis zum Grauen Berg.







_(Auffahrt zum Grauen Berg)_
Hier mussten wir aufpassen, eine Familie ließ einen Luftsack steigen, der an einer Angelsehne befestigt war.



Die riss dann auf einmal und der Sack verabschiedete sich in wohl ungeahnte Höhe.



Wir weiter runter vom Grauen Berg bis zur B80, diese überquert und dann über Zscherben bis Schlettau weiter. Ab Schlettau dann bis Holleben zum östlichen Ortsausgang. Hier bog ich dann Richtung Dehlitz a.B. ab. Über Dörstewitz ging es dann am alten Bunabahnhof entlang bis Merseburg zurück. Pünktlich 14:00 Uhr zum Kaffeetrinken war ich dann wieder zu Hause angelangt.


----------



## Udo1 (26. September 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt im Netz eine Kopie des Radweges "Saale-Unstrut-Elster-Rad-Acht" vom Burgenlandkreis nördlich Halle gefunden.
Demnächst gibt es so etwas auch nördlich Halle.
Es ist einmal der "Wettiner Weg Ost Hauptroute, 61,3 km" https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...t/wettiner-weg-ost-hauptroute/243059106/#dm=1
und der "Wettiner Weg West 55,6 km" https://www.outdooractive.com/de/route/radtour/saale-unstrut/wettiner-weg-west/244477970/#dm=1
Die Verbindung beider Wege soll wohl in der Ortschaft Petersberg erfolgen.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
gestern am Sonnabendvormittag noch ein wenig Zeit gehabt bis 11:00 Uhr.
So habe ich eine kleine Tour an der B91 entlang bis zum Einstieg in den Auenwald Saale-Steinlache-Weiße Elster westlich der B91 gemacht. Zwischen den ICE-Trassen Halle Erfurt und Leipzig Erfurt bis ich dann vom Radweg an der B91 nach Westen in den Auenwald abgebogen. 







Die Sonne schien und die Strahlen spiegelten sich auf den Morgentau der Blätter. Die Luft war rein und frisch, also einfach herrlich die Fahrt durch dieses Naturschutzgebiet am frühen Morgen.
Man hörte die Vögel zwitschern, kann ich trotz Sprachprozessor und Power HG gut verstehen und auch unterscheiden. 👍



_(Brücke über die Steinlache)_



_(ICE-Kreuz Halle- Erfurt und Leipzig-Erfurt)_

Kurz vor Planena sah ich dann auf der Wiese einige Reiher bei der Futtersuche. 



Weiter ging es durch Planena bis zur Schleuse und dem Saalewehr. 







Hier wurde die Saale überquert, an Ende gelangte ich zum neue gebauten Saaledamm. Von dort ging es nach Hohenweiden. Nördlich Hohenweiden wollte ich einen neuen Weg erkunden, der führte mich zuerst über ein schöne Herbstwiese, 







bevor ich auf einen wieder gut fahrbaren Wirtschaftsweg Richtung Rockendorf kam. 



Auf diesem Weg dann Richtung SW und Süden bis Hohenweiden weiter. Ab hier fuhr ich dann am Südufer der Kiesgrube mit Skilift nach SW weiter. 







Am Ende des Weges stieß ich auf die Straße nach Dörstewitz, folgte dieser bis zum Abzweig Parallelstraße ICE-Strecke und verließ die Straße auf Höhe der K2156. 



Ab hier auf der K2156 nach Süden bis ca. 400 Meter hinter des Bahntrasse. In der langgezogenen Rechtskurve gibt es einen Einstieg in die Alte Dorfstraße, die zur Ortsmitte von Bündorf führt. 



Hier stieß ich wieder auf den Schwarzeiche-Lauchradweg und folgte diesen bis Elisabethhöhe. Von hier war es dann nicht mehr weit bis zum Startpunkt und ich war dann auch pünktlich, entsprechend meiner Weg-Zeitberechnung wieder angelangt.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
morgen wird gefeiert. Zuerst wird die Heizung hochgedreht und dann die Lichter eingeschaltet.
Danach wird der Akku eingebaut und um 08:30 Uhr wird dann zu einer Tour zum Schladitzer See bei Leipzig gestartet. Zu viert wird es wieder eine sehr angenehme Radtour werden.  
Hallunke euch eine schöne Brockentour bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter und ohne Pannen. 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. Oktober 2022)

Kleines Update zur geplanten heutigen Schladitzer See-Tour.
Mitfahrer Krank, Tour abgesagt.
Nachmittag kleine Runde mit Harti, wird auch sehr schön werden.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
am heutigen Nachmittag ein Fenster von 2 Stunden frei gehabt und mit Harti und @Bonsaibikerin eine kleine Runde um den Wallendorfer See, bei Sonne pur, gemacht.
Nach Jahren wieder mal eine gemeinsame Tour . 
Start war in Merseburg an der B91 Penny-Markt. Dann ein wenig durch Merseburg zur Neumarktbrücke, hier über die Saale und am Schleusenkanal entlang 







nach Meuschau. Von Meuschau nach Lössen, in Höhe der KFZ-Werkstatt nach Süden abgebogen zum Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg 



und auf diesen bis Luppenau. Durch den Ort nach Osten bis zum Rundweg am Wallendorfer See Südufer.



Auf dem Rundweg weiter bis zum Abzweig nach Raßnitz und hinter der Brücke vom Überlaufkanal Raßnitzer See in den Wallendorfer See nach Westen abgebogen. Jetzt ging es auf dem neuen Radweg hart am Ostufer zum Hirschberg. 



Der Berg wurde erklommen, nun ich hatte es ein wenig leichter als meine zwei Mitfahrer. Oben angekommen die super Aussicht genossen, bevor wir uns wieder auf dem Weg entlang des Nordufers bis zum Strand Burgliebenau auf dem Weg machten.











_(Am Horizont der Merseburger Dom)



_



Dann durch Burgliebenau, mit einem kleinen Abstecher zur Bischhofsburg und dann durch den Auenwald bis zum Damm der Steinlache.







Auf dem Damm nach Westen bis Kollenbey und auf der Eisenbahnbrücke wurde die Saale wieder überquert. Jetzt ging es auf dem Saaleradweg zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour. Es war eine schöne kleine Runde, das Zeitfenster wurde eingehalten, aber ich stellte fest ich hatte mich zu warm angezogen.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag ging es nach WSF zum Mechaniker meines Vertrauens, aber mit dem Zug. 😉
Mein Akku klemmt, das Absperrschloss musste ein wenig justiert werden. 
Nach einem Kaffee und einen kleinen Schwatz dann weiter Richtung Süden auf der Johann Reiss-Straße bis Kößlitz. 



_(Hier ging es auf historischem Straßenbelag hoch Richtung Kößlitz)_



_(Straße Richtung Langendorf bei Sonne pur)_
Ab hier durch die Felder bis nach Prittitz einen Geocache suchen. Ich hatte leider östlich Prittitz die falsche Straße gewählt und kam dann am Schießplatz raus. Machte aber nichts, so schlug ich meinen Weg nach SO am Feldrand ein, der dann aber ein frisch gegrubberter Acker wurde. Nun gut geschoben, man hat ja eine Schiebehilfe  , so gelangte ich dann auf den Richtigen Waldweg



und fuhr auf diesen zurück nach Prittitz zur alten Mühlenruine. 



Von dort ging es nach Plennschütz zur Kirchenruine 



und dann weiter zum dortigen Friedhof. Am Westrand des Friedhofs führte ein Wirtschaftsweg nach Norden hoch auf die Höhe. Von dort oben hat man einen sehr schönen Rundblick bis nach Osterfeld zum Windpark. 



_(Blick nach Süden, am Horizont der Windpark Osterfeld)



(Blick nach SO mit Windpark Langendorf)_



_(Gut gemähter Wiesenweg Richtung Norden nach Rödgen)_

Auf dem Weg weiter bis Rödgen und am nördlichen Ortsausagng auf dem Rödgener Weg 







nach Leißling zur Saale. 







_(Saaleblick Richtung Osten und es wurde jetzt sehr warm)_
Weiter über die Brücke bis Lobitzsch und von Lobitzsch über Uichteritz bis Storkau durch einen schattigen Wald. 



Von Storkau dann hoch zur B176, diese überquert und weiter zum Schlachtfeld westlich von Reichhardtswerben.



_(Schlachtfeld Blick nach Westen, von dort kamen die Franzosen und die Kaiserlichen)_



_(und da, nach Reichhartdswerben wollten sie hin, aber da hatte Friedrich der Große was dagegen)_
Ja Schlachtfeld, im Jahre 1757 schlug auf dem Gebiet von Reichardtswerben Friedrich der Große die französische Armee und Reichsarmee. Diese Schlacht ging unter dem Namen Schlacht bei Roßbach in die Geschichte ein.
Schlacht bei Roßbach
Ich kann mich noch gut an die Nachstellung dieser Schlacht in den 90 ziger Jahren erinnern, war an der Beschaffung der historischen Kostüme beteiligt. 



Von Reichardtswerben ging es weiter zum Ostufer des Südfeldsees und über Beuna dann zur Salzstraße und auf dieser zurück nach Merseburg.
Fazit der Tour: Sehr landschaftlich sehr schön👍😊 und wieder zu warm angezogen. 😥


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag war Harti und Ich wieder auf einer kleinen Tour durch die Luppeauen bis zum Saale-Elster-Kanal.
Von Merseburg auf den Saaleradweg bis zur Neumarktbrücke und dann weiter am Schleusenkanal bis Meuschau. 



_(In Meuschau steht sie wieder, aber sie wird in einigen Tagen neu angezogen, Halloween kommt dann)_ 
Ab Meuschau dann über Lössen zum Süduferweg des Wallendorfer See, ist gleichzeitig Radweg Salzstraße und Pilgerweg.



_(Ortseingang Lössen, Brücke über die Luppe)_



_(Gleich hinter der Luppebrücke befindet sich die Töpferei)



(Salzstraße oder Pilgerweg, beides ist richtig Richtung Osten)_
Auf diesen Weg dann weiter nach Osten, vorbei am Südufer des Raßnitzer See



bis Zweimen. 
Vor Zweimen stießen wir noch auf den Gosewanderweg Halle-Leipzig.



_(Lupebrücke vor Zweimen, eng und nur für 9t zugelassen, hat aber gereicht für uns zwei)



(Dorfteich Zweimen sehr schön neu gestaltet)_
Von Zweimen bis Dölkau und dann nach Süden abgebogen bis Tzschöchergen. 



_(ein wenig schotterig aber man konnte noch gut fahren)_
Von hier zur zur B181 Brück über den Saale-Elster-Kanal. Für die Leipziger ist es ja wohl der Elster-Saale-Kanal😉.







Auf dem Dammweiter bis zum Abzweig nach Kötschlitz, am Restaurant noch schnell auf die Speisekarte geschaut, Mittwoch Schnitzeltag für 11,90 €.



Von Kötschlitz zum Ortseingang von Horburg-Maßlau. Hier bogen wir in den Auenwald nach Westen ab und gelangten am Ende am Schlossteich in Dolkau an. 











Jetzt wieder nach Zweimen und auf den Radweg weiter bis Ortsmitte von Zöschen. Vorbei an der Dr. Dieck Park Villa mit seinem Park zum Luppeweg und auf diesen bis zum Gedenkort nach Wegewitz.



Hier wurde vor wenigen Tagen, im Beisein des chilenischen Militärattachés
der Gedenkstein für den hier geborenen Emil Körner errichtet.











Er war der höchste Militär in der chilenischen Armee. Mehr könnt ihr erfahren, wenn ihr den QR-Code auf der Infotafel öffnet. Von hierdann über Wallendorf, vorbei an der Luppewassermühle, bis nach Tragarth. In diesem Ort hat ein Storchenpaar 5 Junge großgezogen. Da für den Hernn Storch kein Platz mehr im Nest war, musste er auf den benachbarten Häusern übernachten.
Die 5 Jungstörche konnten aber nur durch die Zufütterung des Hausbesitzers überleben.



Ab hier dann auf den Radweg bis Merseburg zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der heutigen Vormittagsrunde.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
gestern am 11.09. ganz bei zeiten eine kleine Runde Richtung Halle gemacht. Die Sonne stand noch tief, so fuhr ich von Merseburg auf dem B91 begleitenden Radweg bis zum Abzweig Korbetha. 



Hier dann weiter durch Korbetha und Rattmannsdorf bis Hohenweiden, es war noch ziemlich frisch.😊 Durch den Ort gen Norden, weiter über Röpzig bis zum Kreisverkehr am Telekomgebäude an der Kaiserslautener Straße. 



Hier beginnt die Umleitung des Saaleradweges Richtung Böllberger Weg. Auf dem Eierweg, warum der so heißt, kann nicht sagen. Ich vermute mal, weil er durch die Gartenanlage führt und dort früher wohl alle Hühner gehalten hatte  . Dann über die Eierwegbrücke und den Südstadtring nach Norden in den Südstadtpark.



Die Hunde waren schon mit Herrchen und Frauchen auf der Wiese und tollten rum. Weiter ging es auf der ausgewiesenen Umleitung durch den Pestalozzipark mit Rosengarten und Daliengarten 











bis zur Hafenbahntrasse Böllberger Weg. 



Weiter über die Saalebrücke und auf dem Radweg am westlichen Saaleufer zum Holzplatz.







Auf der Ostseite der Saale ist man noch dabei einige Arbeiten an der ehemaligen Brauerei durchzuführen. Wird wohl eine sehr schöne, wohl nicht ganz preisgünstige Wohnanlage werden. 



Am neuen Planetarium wurden die ersten Aufgaben gelöst, dann weiter zu den nächsten Stationen, wie ehemaliges Kulturhaus Kurt Wabbel , jetzt das WUK Theater Quartier. Hier stehen zwei Skulpturen vom Künstler Marc-Antoine Petit. Dann noch zum Autohaus, hier eine Zählaufgabe zum Lösen und von dort zum Park des Hoffens, des Erinnerns und des Dankens. 



Nachdem alle Aufgaben zufriedenstellend erfüllt waren, ging es auf dem Radweg zur Elisabethbrücke und über die Brücke zum Radweg auf den neuen Damm an der Saaleschleife. 



Den kannte ich noch nicht. Die Zeit war fortgeschritten und ich wollte noch einige Brunnen in Halle besichtigen. So machte ich kehrt und fuhr zum Göbelbrunnen, mit seinen sehr interessanten Skulpturen, darunter auch ein Koffer aus den Tieren schauten. 



Gegenüber dem Göbelbrunnen kann mach die Halleschen Köpfe bewundern.







Von hier dann zum Eselsbrunnen und zum Handwerkerbrunnen. 



Jetzt Wendepunkt der Tour, es ging zurück über den Rannischen Platz, vorbei an der historischen Hochgarage und dem Wasserturm am Lutherplatz zur B91. Auf dem dortigen Radweg dann wieder zurück nach Merseburg.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
am Sonnabendvormittag hatte ich leider nur ein Zeitfenster von guten 3 Stunden zur Verfügung. So entschloss ich mich zu einer kleinen Tour gen HANEU. Von Merseburg ging es bei noch frischer Temperatur über Korbetha, Holleben bis Schlettau. Hier dann unter die B80 durch und weiter gen Norden bis zum ersten Halt am Wasserspielplatz am Gastronomen (Südseite vom Restaurant Zeitlos). 







Dann weiter nach Norden bis zur Magistrale zum Neustadtcenter. Hier löste ich eine Aufgabe. Das Logo vom Center erinnerte mich an die Nationalfarben Italiens, grün weiß rot. 😊 



Das Kino schein ja wohl noch bespielt zu werden. Weiter ging es zum Brunnen in der Neustädter Passage (Hodscha-Nasreddin-Brunnen). 



Unbekannte hatten hier schon mal Schaum in den Brunnen erzeugt, wohl Waschmittel reingeworfen. Dann weiter nach Norden in das neugeschaffene Grüne Gebiet von HANEU, vorbei am Denkmal Deutsche Einheit und ab ins Grüne Dreieck. 







Von hier zum Wasserspielplatz und zum dortigen Aussichtspunkt. 







_(Blick nach Westen zum Wasserspielplatz)_



_(360° Panoramablick vom Aussichtspunkt)_
Dann die Skaterwellenbahn wieder runter nach SO weiter. An der Otto-Eissfeld-Straße nach Norden zum Tanford Protein Zentrum am Weinberg Campus. Hier drehte ich dann um und fuhr auf dem Damm an der Saaleschleife zur Hafenbahntrasse. Auf der ausgeschilderten Radwegumleitung Richtung Wörmlitz weiter bis zum Dahliengarten im Pestalozzipark, die gerade in voller Blüte gar herrlich anzuschauen sind.















Über Röpzig dann wieder zurück nach Merseburg. Nun durch die zu lösenden Aufgaben habe ich mein Zeitlimit um 6 Minuten überzogen😥.
Aber es war eine schöne Tour gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
am gestrigen Sonntagnachmittag war ich wieder mit Harti unterwegs. Es sollte zum Saale-Elster-Kanal bei Zscherneddel gehen. Eigenartige Name für den Ort, aber mir bis dato unbekannt und ich dachte ich kenne hier schon alle Wege. Von Treffpunkt runter zum Saaleradweg und auf diesen zur Neumarktbrücke weiter. Kurz vor der Merseburger Schleuse konnten wir noch einen Blick auf das Geisterhaus werfen, ist zur Halloweenzeit immer gut besucht in den Abendstunden.







_(Schleusenkanal Merseburger Schleuse Richtung Meuschau)_
Über Meuschau nach Lössen und von dort zum Naturlehrpfad Rüsternweg weiter durch das herbstlich gefärbte Laubdach. 



Dann über Löpitz zum Rundweg am Wallendorfer See weiter. 



_(Radweg von Löpitz zum Rundweg Wallendorfer See Südufer)_
An diesem Nachmittag war viel Betrieb auf dem Rundweg, viele Radfahrer, fast alle mit E-Unterstützung. Auf Höhe SW-Ufer des Raßnitzer See sind wir dann auf der Südseite der Luppe bis Zöschen weiter. 



_(Und Harti immer an meinem Hinterrad )



(Dorfkirche St. Wenzel in Zöschen)_
Von Zöschen dann nach Süden bis Zscherneddel. Ein Sackgassendorf, das ich noch nicht kannte. Hier ist die Welt noch in Ordnung, die Kinder können ohne Sorge auf der Straße und auf dem Spielplatz spielen und Fremde werden noch freundlich gegrüßt. 👍😊
Das gibt es nicht mehr überall. 



Dann durch den Ort, die Sonnenuhr bestaunt, hängt an der Ostseite des Hauses, also nur die Uhrzeit am frühen Vormittag. 😉
Am südlichen Ortsausgang fuhren wir auf einen Feldweg weiter Richtung Kanal. 



Liebe Mitbürger, die über ein Auto verfügen haben hier mal schnell ihre Polstergarnitur abgelegt, mit dem Handwagen werden sie es wohl kaum gemacht haben. 



Am Kanal angekommen ging es auf der Südseite weiter nach Osten bis zum Abzweig nach Norden. Einige Geisterstationen wurden dabei gesucht und gefunden, bis es dann wieder nach Zscherneddel zurück ging.



_(Dorfteich mit schönem Spielplatz)_
Über Zöschen und Wallendorf und vorbei am Merseburger Traumschiff (Mein Schiff 8)



näherten wir uns wieder den Ausgangspunkt unserer sonntäglichen kleinen Mittagstour. Und heute hat es mit der Weg-Zeitberechnung wieder hingehauen, pünktlich um 15:00 Uhr war ich zum Kaffeetrinken zurück.👍


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2022)

*Achtung der Winterpokal beginnt am 31.10.2022!!*
@hallunke, bist du wieder der Teamführer? 
Gründest du wieder ein Team?
Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2022)

So, dann werde ich mal morgen eine WP-Testfahrt unternehmen. Ziel ist Salzmünde mit 9 neuen Verstecken   und zurück dann durch die Heide.
Bei dem morgigen Wetter wird es sicher sehr interessant werden.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
am Sonnabendvormittag hatte ich ein Zeitfenster von 5,5 Stunden zur Verfügung. So entschloss ich mich zu einer Tour nach Salzmünde.
So baute ich meinen vollgeladenen Akku in mein Rad und fuhr auf dem Radweg neben der B91 bis Korbetha. 







Es ging ganz unspektakulär mit langsam höher steigender Sonne bis nach Holleben. In Holleben bog ich in die Mühlenstraße nach Westen ein und pedalierte dann nach dem überqueren der Bahngleise den Berg hoch bis zur Brücke über die A143. 



Vor mir war jetzt der Windpark mit den langsam drehenden Rotoren, ich hatte Wind von vorn. Auf der Straße ging es weiter bis zur Einmündung auf die L164. Auf dieser wenige Meter nach Westen und dann nach Norden auf einen Wirtschaftsweg durch den dortigen Solarpark. Es ging dann auf der ehemaligen Straße „Nach der Hohle“ durch einen Hohlweg nach NW bis Ortseingang Eisdorf. 



Jetzt gab es leider keinen Radweg mehr nach Bennstedt. Ich musste jetzt auf der Eisdorfer Straße bis zur B80 weiterfahren. Dann rollte ich in Bennstedt ein und auf der Hauptstraße ging es durch den Ort bis zum nördlichen Ortsausgang.
Hier bog ich in den Wirtschaftsweg ein, der in Richtung der Jagdgründe der Bärenbande vom Stamme der Oglala, wo der der Chef Häuptling Tokei-ihto war, führte. 



Sie hatten 1965 dort ihre Jagdgründe gehabt. 
Im Ort angekommen konnte ich mich noch mit zwei älteren Herren unterhalten die 1965 immer schulfrei bekommen hatten, wenn die die Söhne der Großen Bärin wieder ihre Wigwams aufschlugen, auch mit Braunbären.
Nach dem kleinen Plausch ging es durch Köllme weiter nach Norden bis Benkendorf. Im Ort bog ich nach Westen Richtung Quillschina ab und überquerte den Missouri, äh die Salza. 



Auf den dortigen Radweg ging es weiter Richtung nach Norden Salzmünde auf der Straße an der Lehmwand bis zur L159. Auf dieser dann nach Westen bis zum alten Friedhof.
Dazu fand ich einen interessanten Artikel am Nachmittag in der MZ Lost Place in Sachsen-Anhalt: Friedhof des vergessenen Wohltäters (mz.de)



_Quelle Mitteldeutsche Zeitung
(... Ein rundes Loch klafft, wo früher ein Medaillon angebracht gewesen sein muss. Den beiden Statuen fehlen Arme und Nasen, Steine sind aus der Mauer gefallen. Das Erbbegräbnis der Gutsbesitzerfamilie Boltze/Zimmermann, um das Jahr 1868 vom in Alsleben geborenen Bildhauer Fritz Schaper geschaffen, ist mit der Nummer 094 55134 im Denkmalverzeichnis des Landes eingetragen. Es handele sich insgesamt um eine malerische Friedhofsanlage, besonders auffällig sei natürlich das für einen Dorffriedhof aufwändig gestaltete Erbbegräbnis.)_
Jetzt zurück und einen Schlenker durch den Ort zur Saale. 











Von dort weiter in den Park und über die Salzmünder Straße berghoch in die Schulstraße, die sich als Sackgasse entpuppte. 
Also wieder retour zur Salzmünder Straße und auf dieser Richtung SO weiter bis Dölau. Durch den Ort bis zum Heidebahnhof. Hier bog ich ab und fuhr durch die Heide teilweise auf Reitwegen bis hoch zum Granauer Berg. 



Über die neue Brücke die über die B80 bei Nietleben führt gelangte ich dann in Zscherben an. Kurzer Boxenstopp in der Bushaltestelle zur Nahrungsaufnahme 



und dann weiter am Ostrand von Zscherben nach Süden bis zur L164. Rüber über die L164 und auf einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach SO bis in die dortige Gartenanlage. Am Südrand der Anlage führt ein Weg durch das dortige Wäldchen, wo ich am Ende auf die Weinbergstraße stieß.



Ab hier ging es wieder auf Beton und Asphalt nach Süden auf der Straße An den Pappeln bis zur K2150. 



Auf dieser dann nach Osten weiter und am Abzweig Richtung Dehlitz a.B. weiter bis zum südlichen Ortsausgang von Dehlitz a.B.. Über Dörstewitz und der Straße die zwischen der Hochhalde und den Bunabahnhof führt dann weiter bis Wassertal. Jetzt war es nicht mehr weit bis zum Startpunkt meiner Tour.
Es war wieder eine sehr interessante Tour gewesen mit vielen neuen Eindrücken.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
heute am Vormittag ging es zur ersten WP-Runde mit Harti. Unser Ziel war heute der Hufeisensee.
Und ja einige Verstecke wurden nebenbei auch noch aufgesucht.
Von Merseburg ging es erst einmal zum kleinen Horrorhaus, hier trafen wir den Hüter des Hauses bei seinen letzten Arbeiten, bevor es heute Abend richtig zur Sache gehen kann.



Danach schnell zur Saale und über die Neumarktbrücke zum eigentlichen Horrorhaus an der Schleuse.















Sogar auf der Saale wurden Schauminseln installiert, bis weit Stromabwärts.
Dann weiter über Meuschau und Lössen zum Wallendorfer See Westufer und auf den dortigen Radweg bis Ortseingang Lochau.



Auf dem Radweg am Nordufer der Weißen Elster weiter durch Döllnitz bis zum Abzweig Osendorfer See.







Und ja auf einigen Feldern blüht es noch, aber kein Raps, es ist Senf.
Ab hier nach Norden bis zum Südufer des Hufeisensee und dann einmal drum herum mit Einlagen bei 5 LAB-Stationen.



Jetzt wieder retour bis Döllnitz zur alten Mühle an der Weißen Elster.











_(Mühlenkanal an der Weißen Elster)_
Hier schnell noch eine Aufgabe gelöst, dann weiter nach Lochau und über die Brücke der Weißen Elster auf dem Damm der Weißen Elster und Steinlache bis zur Saalebrücke bei Kollenbey.



Über die Eisenbahnbrücke nach Schkopau und von dort zurück nach Merseburg.
Es hat sich gelohnt, 14 WP-Punkte eingefahren.👍


----------



## Philipp Knoll (1. November 2022)

Hallo an alle heute Mal eine Kleine Runde gedreht. Leider ist mir auf halber Strecke beim Einschalten des Lichtes aufgefallen das die Akkus leer waren. Es hat sich dennoch gelohnt das neue Setup Mal zu testen


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2022)

Schöner Sonnenuntergang, das Bild gefällt mir.


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2022)

Hallo,
ja das Wetter war heute Vormittag noch angenehm. So entschloss ich mich um 08:24 Uhr mit dem ABELIO von Merseburg nach Halle zu fahren. Nun der Zug hatte dann 10 Minuten Verspätung, als er in Merseburg einfuhr. Um 09:50 Uhr war dann Start am Bahnhofsvorplatz. Es galt heute einige markante Orte in Halle aufzusuchen und vor Ort nach Lösungen zu suchen.
Vom Bahnhofsvorplatz ging es erst mal nach Westen in die Fußgängerzone. Hier bog ich dann in die Röserstraße nach Norden ab und gelangte zum Kino CinemaxX im Charlottencenter. Die gestellte Aufgabe konnte gelöst werden. Jetzt ging es zum Stadtgottesacker, auch hier musste ich wieder eine Aufgabe lösen.


Vom Stadtgottesacker weiter parallel zum Hansering auf der Wilhelm-Külz Straße nach Norden.Vorbei am Landgericht und dem Fahnenmonument.







Dann weiter bis zum Opernhaus.



Hier bog ich dann nach Westen ab zur Kulturinsel. Hier betrachtet ich die Bilder im Eingangsbereich zum Neuen Theater.







Das erste Bild ist ein Bild vom Maler Triebsch, das 1992 entstanden ist und gegenüber sieht man das Bild der Malerin Susanne Berner von 1992.
Weiter ging es in die Spiegelstraße, auch hier kann man eine schöne Bemalung der Mauer sehen.



Leider standen Müllbehälter davor. Von hier ging es dann in einem Bogen zum Brunnen Lebenskreis vor dem Dom in Halle.



Jetz weiter nach Norden zur Deutschen Akademie der Naturforscher der Leopoldinagegenüber der Moritzburg.



Jetzt wurde das historische Straßenpflaster von Halle befahren. Wusste gar nicht, dass es soviel Kopfsteinpflaster in Halle gibt. 



_(Kino ZAZIE in der kleinen Ulrichstraße)_
Am Ende stieß ich auf die Burgstraße, fuhr weiter nach Norden in die Seebener Straße und schaute mit das LUX-Kino am Zoo an. Auch löste ich die Aufgabe. 



Jetzt zurück und über die Giebichensteinbrücke. Hier schaute ich mir die höchste Wasserstandsmarke aus dem Jahre 1799 an und fuhr dann in einem Bogen zum Weinbergcampus weiter.



Jetzt weiter auf dem Gimritzer Damm zur Hafenbahntrasse und über den Pestalozzipark auf der ausgeschilderten Umleitung weiter bis zur Telekom an der Kaiserslautener Straße. Ab hier dann auf den Saaleradweg über Röpzig bis Schkopau an der Lichtinstallation von DOW. 



Hier kam mir eine bekannte Bikerin entgegen. Es war Bonsaibikerin von unserem WP-Team. Sie machte ein paar Punkte für den Pokal.
Nach einem kleinen Plausch bin ich dann zum Startpunkt zurück.
Das Wetter hat gepasst, nicht zu warm und auch noch nicht zu kalt.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2022)

Hallo,
gestern Vormittag ging es mit dem Zug nach Halle. 

In Halle angekommen, kann ich jeden nur raten das er niemals auf Gleis 6 aussteigen muss. Der Fahrstuhl ist schon seit vielen Wochen defekt.  
Vom Bahnhofsvorplatz ging es zur Magdeburger Straße und auf dem Radweg dort nach Norden. 




_(Park am Steintor)_
Am Steintor bog ich in die Ludwig-Wucherer-Straße ab und folgte diese nach NW bis zum Landesmuseum für Ur und Frühgeschichte. 







_(Labyrinth am Museum Westseite)_
Es ging dann wieder einmal ein wenig auf historischen Pflastern nach NW weiter. 



_(Schöne Fassade, sogar mit Bike am Advokatenweg). _
Dann über die Kröllwitzer Brücke zum Saaleradweg Richtung Brachwitz. Hier bin ich schon jahrelang nicht mehr langgefahren und hatte den Belag teilweise noch in einem anderen Zustand in Erinnerung. Unterwegs wurden einige Aufgaben gelöst 















und so gelangte ich dann an der Fähre an. Hier war der Wendepunkt. Zurück dann wieder wenige 100 Meter bis zu einem Wiesenweg, der hoch zum in der Nähe befindlichen Aussichtspunkt Alpenblick führt.



_(In der Mitte der Hügel ist der Aussichtspunkt Alpenblick)_



Die Aussicht genossen und dann auf einen Feldweg weiter nach Süden bis Dölau. 



Auf der Stadtforst und Waldstraße weiter nach SO bis zum Stadtwald oder auch Dölauer Heide.



_(Skulptur Olle Knolle und daneben noch die Bank)_



Hier ging es dann durch die Heide stetig bergan zu der ersten Aufgabe am Grabhügel Nummer 5. 



Aufgabe konnte gelöst werden, dann retour zur Bischhoffswiese, den Bischof begrüßt



und weiter durch den Wald nach Süden zum Grabhügel Nummer 17. Auch hier wurden alle Fragen richtig beantwortet.



Jetzt noch SW zum Grabhügel Nummer 28, auch hier alles bestens. 



Nach der Besichtigung dann weiter durch den schönen herbstlichen Wald auf den Gerhard-Von-Alvenslebener Weg nach SW bis Salzmünder Straße.
Auf dieser dann nach SO über Nietleben bis zum Kinderdorf. Hier parallel zur B80 nach Osten, dann unter der Eisenbahnbrücke nach Süden durch und weiter über Angersdorf, Holleben und Korbetha zurück zum Startpunkt.



_(In Hohenweiden am Radweg war dieser sehr neugierig)_
Es war heute eine geschichtlich interessante Tour gewesen und es gab Punkte für den Winterpokal.


----------



## Philipp Knoll (6. November 2022)

Heute ging es Mal etwas auf Entdecker Tour. Wetter war super und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2022)

Hallo Phillip,
schöne Tour die du gemacht hast. Das X50 sieht ja gefährlich aus.


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2022)

Hallo,
das Wetter war ja heute wieder super, Sonne pur und keine Wolken. Da machten sich zwei alte Männer um 12:00 Uhr Mittags mit ihren Rädern auf zu einer kleinen Tour bis maximal 15:00 Uhr.
So ging es vom Startpunkt an der B91 sogleich zum Pilgerweg bei Zscherben. Die Sonne wärmte unser Gesicht, aber nur bis zum Pilgerweg. Jetzt wurde es ein wenig ungemütlich, kalter Wind blies uns ins Gesicht. Wir kamen aber gut voran und erreichten den Imbiss an der Tauchstation am Franklebener Strand. Hier ist es etwas teurerer und der Kaffee ist dafür auch kleiner bemessen.







_(Die erste Herbstwellen schlugen an den Strand)_
Wir schlugen den Radweg in Richtung Pfännerhall ein. Es war heute ordentlich was los auf der Piste. Viele älter mit Pedelec und ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit unterwegs, aber am Helm hatten sie gespart gehabt.



Harti war heute mit seinem alten Stevensrad unterwegs, aber mit einer besseren Übersetzung, kein 52 ziger Kettenblatt mehr, sondern heute mit einem 48 ziger.  
Auch entdeckten wir was Neues auf dem Radweg, es war die neue Kilometrierung.



Links und rechts vom Weg konnten wir noch ein wenig das bunte Herbstlaub bewundern.



So erreichten wir die Halde und fuhren erst einmal zügig bergan bis zur Höhe.







Der Anfang war schon etwas heftig, oh man vor ein paar Jahren sind wir hier noch, ohne zu schnaufen hochgefahren, aber es war nur ein kurzes Stück, dann konnten wir wieder in die Pedale treten.



Oben angekommen genossen wir den Ausblick. Ja und die Bäume sind wie wir auch älter geworden gut, dass die Blätter fast alle abgefallen waren.







Nach der Aussicht wieder retour zum Strand Frankleben und auf dem Rundweg weiter bis zum Abzweig des Goetheradweges, den wir dann bis zur Heerstraße folgten.















_(Zufahrt von der Heerstraße zum alten Flugplatz)_
So gelangten wir gegen 15:00 Uhr wieder am Startpunkt an.
Es war eine schöne sonnige Tour mit kaltem Wind zuerst von vorn und dann von hinten. 😊
So, jetzt ist bei mir erst einmal ab morgen Abend für eine Woche Pause mit dem Radfahren.


----------



## Philipp Knoll (8. November 2022)

Heute Ging es vom Hellen ins Dunkel. Es hat viel Spass gemacht und habe ein paar neue Ecken entdeckt.


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2022)

Philipp Knoll schrieb:


> Heute Ging es vom Hellen ins Dunkel. Es hat viel Spass gemacht und habe ein paar neue Ecken entdeckt.


Schöne Runde die du da gemacht hast.


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2022)

Hallo,
das Wetter heute war ja nicht so mein Ding. Regen macht eben kein Spaß zum Radfahren. So beschäftigte ich mich ein wenig mit den Fußballregeln, will ja mit meiner Gattin mitreden können und nicht alles klaglos hinnehmen was sie mir so bei den Spielen erzählt. Da stieß ich auf eine Regelung vom Weltfussballverband.
Es ging um den 11 Meter Strafstoß. Neben dem Torwart und den Spieler der den 11 Meter schießt kann noch ein zweiter Mann am Strafstoß beteiligt sein. Ein Spieler der den Ball auf dem 11 Meterpunkt hält, damit er nicht fortgeweht werden kann auf den Faröer Inseln. Was es nicht alles gibt😉👍.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. November 2022)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Wetter heute war ja nicht so mein Ding. Regen macht eben kein Spaß zum Radfahren. So beschäftigte ich mich ein wenig mit den Fußballregeln, will ja mit meiner Gattin mitreden können und nicht alles klaglos hinnehmen was sie mir so bei den Spielen erzählt. Da stieß ich auf eine Regelung vom Weltfussballverband.
> Es ging um den 11 Meter Strafstoß. Neben dem Torwart und den Spieler der den 11 Meter schießt kann noch ein zweiter Mann am Strafstoß beteiligt sein. Ein Spieler der den Ball auf dem 11 Meterpunkt hält, damit er nicht fortgeweht werden kann auf den Faröer Inseln. Was es nicht alles gibt😉👍.


Es kann schon sehr schmerzhaft sein, wenn man ins Leere tritt.  Was ist aber, wenn der Spieler, der den Elfmeter schießen will, den anderen Spieler trifft? 🤕
Beim Golf darf man den Ball beim Abschlag etwas erhöht legen. Das geht mit einem kleinen Sandhaufen oder mit einem  Golftee. Beides würde beim Elfmeter sicher auch gegen das Wegwehen helfen ... 😂


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
die letzten Tage waren für mich, jetzt im fortgeschrittenen Alter😉, nicht so nach Radfahren. Aber heute hatte ich Putztag und und machte mal kein Mittagsschläfchen sondern begab mich zu den Radmannsdorfer Teichen. Am Parkplatz an der ICE-Trasse ließ ich meinen Wagen stehen, holte die Stöcke raus und machte eine kleine Wanderung. Da gab es einiges neues zu entdecken.😊
Es ging zuerst an der Trasse entlang nach Westen.



_(Blick über den Teich nach Norden)_
Am westlichen Ende dann nach Norden abgebogen und einen Trampelpfad gefolgt, hier muss vor mir schon jemand mit seinem MTB unterwegs gewesen sein.



Nach wenigen 100 Metern sah ich dann die Arbeit der Biber, wusste gar nicht dass es hier welche gibt.







Auch einen Stiefel gab es zu bewundern.



Noch ein Blick vom Westufer über den Teich und dann zurück zum Auto.


----------



## Philipp Knoll (8. Dezember 2022)

Sieht gut aus. Vorallem der Schuh. Ja das Wetter Lad nicht gerade zum Radfahren ein


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
heute habe ich gelesen 1000 km quer durch Deutschland in 30 Stunden. Pausen und Pannen werden in den 30 Stunden mit berechnet.
Und Holger Seidel hat es geschafft mit seinem Liegerad und dass noch unter 30 Stunden in 29 Stunden und 57 Minuten vom Allgäu bis nach Flensburg.
Tolle Leistung kann ich da nur sagen.👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2022)

Hallo lieber Leser,
ich wünsche euch und euren Familien ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes neues Jahr.🎅
Ach ja und vergesst nicht das Radfahren, auch zwischen den Jahren.😉👍
Es grüßt euch
udo49


----------



## Philipp Knoll (24. Dezember 2022)

Dankeschön das wünsche ich allen anderen auch


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
morgen geht es mit Harti zur hallunkes JAT 2022 rund um den Geiseltalsee. 10:00 Uhr ist Start am Treffpunkt Bahnübergang Elisabethhöhe. Wetter: Sonne pur, gegen Abend erst einsetzender Regen.
Moderater Wind aus dem Süden bis zu 12 km/h. Das sollte kein Problem sein.👍😊


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2023)

Hallo,
hoffentlich seid ihr alle gut ins Neue Jahr gerutscht.
Hier ein kleiner Nachtrag zur hallunkes JAT 2022. Wollte ich eigentlich schon am 31.12. noch schnell schreiben, aber Rechner fährt hoch und teilte mir mit in weißer Schrift auf blauen Grund, ich solle mich an den Admin wenden. Ein schwerwiegender Fehler ist aufgetreten. Das war es dann für den kleinen Tourbericht. Heute den Admin befragt, Ich, und Sicherung wieder aufgespielt.
Also zur JAT 2022. 
Hallunke hatte den Treffpunkt für Harti, und mich, sowie für einen Fahrer aus Erfurt für 10:00 Uhr am Bahnübergang Elisabethhöhe, südlich Wassertal, festgelegt.
So traf ich mich mit Harti um 09:35 am Hubschrauber Kreuzung B91-Gerichtsrain. Er war, wie immer, pünktlich zur Stelle. 


So pedalierten wir gemächlich zum Treffpunkt. Kurz vor Erreichen des Bahnüberganges sahen wir schon hallunke mit zwei Mitfahrern ankommen. Es war noch Zeit bis zum offiziellen Start, da kam auch schon der letzte Fahrer aus Erfurt an, packte sein Rad vom Auto und gesellte sich zu uns.


Pünktlich 10:03 Uhr setzte sich der Tourguide an die Spitze und führte uns auf dem Schwarzeiche-Laucharadweg Richtung Westen. Da ich ja an diesem Tag nur Mitfahrer war konnte ich meinen Blick ruhig auf die Natur links und rechts des Weges richten.



War sehr schön und man sah wieder einiges, dass man sonst nicht so gesehen hat, weil der Blick nach vorn oder in den Spiegel, oder aufs Navi gerichtet war. Hallunke hatte auch ein moderates Tempo eingeschlagen, entsprechend altersgerecht.







_(Schloss Bündorf, ist bewohnt)_
Es ging auf den Radweg über Milzau Südrand, Burgstaden Südrand bis zum Park in Klobikau östlicher Ortsrand.



Hier bog er auf den Goetheradweg ab und führte uns genau nach Süden leicht ansteigend bis zur Kreuzung Heerstraße. 




Hier ein kurzer Halt. Dann weiter nach Süden, leicht ansteigend bis zum Rundweg Geiseltalsee Nordufer.


Ab hier dann weiter in Uhrzeigerrichtung auf dem Rundweg, jetzt schön abwärts rollend bis zum Franklebener Strand.



Unterwegs konnten wir die neue Kilometrierung des Rundweges bewundern, alle 500 Meter eine Markierung auf dem Asphalt. 



So können sich Fahrer, die sich hier nicht auskennen, bei einem, wir wollen es nicht hoffen, Unfall die genaue Position für die Rettung mitteilen. Der Franklebener Strand ist abgesperrt, es werden wohl Buhnen in den See gebaut, um das Ufer zu schützen. 







Weiter ging es bis zur Marina Braunsbedra, 



mit Fahrt durch den Hafen und dann wieder hoch zum Rundweg. Ja es gibt schon einige, die wohl Silvester auf einen der Hausboote feiern werden. Und ja auch ein Saunaboot liegt im Hafen vertäut. Auf dem Rundweg weiter bis zur Sonnenuhr an der Marina Mücheln. 



Nach einem kurzen schweifenden Blick über die Marina weiter Richtung Strandbad und Campingplatz Stöbnitz. Jetzt kam der Anstieg, kurz und heftig. Aber Harti unser 84-jähriger Mitfahrer ließ es sich nicht nehmen im Sattel den Berg zu erklimmen, wie später auch alle weiteren Anstiege bis hoch zum Weinberg. 







Nachdem wir alle am Parkplatz oberhalb des Campingplatzes angelangt waren, ein kurzer Halt, dann weiter auf den Rundweg hoch zur Klobikauer Halde bis zur Europäische Begegnungsstätte der Kulturen.
_Am 08.05.2014 wurde sie eingeweiht. „Wir haben jetzt selbst unsere kleine Frauenkirche“, waren die Worte von Sachsen-Anhalts Ministerpräsident Reiner Haseloff (CDU), als er auf dem Weinberg „Goldener Steiger“ die neue Europäische Begegnungsstätte der Kulturen einweihte. Denn so stammen die Steine für die neue Pilgerkapelle nicht nur von Kirchen überbaggerter Geiseltal-Dörfer, sondern auch von Teilen der Ruine der Frauenkirche.
Quelle: Europäische Begegnungsstätte der Kulturen eröffnet (geiseltalsee.com)_
Hier war dann eine längere Glühweinpause, den Glühwein sponserte hallunke, dafür mein Dank für den Glühwein und für das Gewicht im Rucksack das du aushalten musstest.











Nach der Pause ging es weiter mit ordentlich Speed gen Osten bis zum Abzweig Goetheradweg. Den folgten wir wieder bis zur Heerstraße und folgten dann der Heerstraße bis zum Airpark Merseburg, wo die schöne JAT für Harti und mich endete.Nochmals unser Dank an den Tourguide und bis demnächst wieder mal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2023)

Ein freudiges Hallo im Neuen Jahr ,
hier ein kleiner Bericht von der JAT 2022 mit Harti.
Eigentlich wollte Harti und ich ja nach Weißenfels zur Silvestertour. Aber da Sturm angesagt war und wir um 08:30 Uhr hätten fahren müssen, entschieden wir uns für eine kleine JAT am Silvestertag. Ich musste noch ein paar Logbücher tauschen, waren feucht geworden.
So holte ich Harti um 10:00 Uhr ab und fuhren beide dann runter zum Saaleradweg. Es ging über die Neumarktbrücke auf dem Straßenbegleitenden Radweg bis nach Tragarth und Wallendorf. Hier fuhren wir auf den Rüsternnaturlehrpfad weiter 



bis zum Südufer des Raßnitzer See. Es galt noch ein paar Geocaches am Wegesrand zu suchen und natürlich auch zu finden. Auf dem Pilgerweg dann weiter bei puren Sonnenschein und angeleinten Hunden die uns entgegen kamen bis nach Zweimen zur Luppebrücke.











_(Wie man sehen kann ist das Bett der Luppe wieder ordentlich gefüllt)_



_(Luppebrücke kurz vor Zweimen)_
Jetzt weiter an den Teichen in Zweimen vorbei bis zum Ortseingang von Dölkau.







Am Ortseingang ging es den Auenwald nach Norden bis zum Waldrand, der Weg war für Harti seine Reifen gerade noch so fahrbar.
An Waldrand fanden wir den alten Baum, den ich suchte.




Jetzt wieder retour bis Zweimen und weiter bis zur Bushaltestelle in Göhren mit seinen Naturdenkmal auf der Insel.







Nachdem der Durst gelöscht war fuhren wir weiter bis Zöschen, bogen am Sportplatz nach Norden ab und fuhren auf den dortigen Wirtschaftsweg entlang der Luppe bis nach Wegwitz und Wallendorf weiter.







Ab Wallendorf dann zurück nach Merseburg auf den Straßenbegleitenden Radweg.
Es war eine schöne kleine entspannte Jahresabschlusstour gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2023)

Hallo,
gestern war ja wohl der schönste Tag dieser Woche gewesen, so hatte ich es gestern also total richtig gemacht mich auf das Rad zu schwingen 👍 . Gestern früh der Blick in den Kühlschrank zum Frühstück war nicht erbauend. Ich hatte keine Eier mehr. Also kurzer Entschluss, es muss jetzt unbedingt eine Eiertour gemacht werden zum Hühnerhof in Steuden. Supermarkt bei diesem bomben Wetter kommt nicht in die Tüte. So war Start um 09:00 Uhr. Es ging von Merseburg Airpark zum Einstieg in den Laucha-Schwarzeicheradweg kurz vor dem Bahnübergang Elisabethhöhe.
Ab hier folgte ich den Radweg gen Westen, passierte Annemarienthal und sah die Hochhalde BUNA auf meiner rechten Seite. Die Abdeckung der Halde ist wohl noch nicht ganz fertig, es fuhren noch LKW mit Abdeckmaterial die Halde hoch.
Dann passierte ich bei langsam aufsteigender Sonne Knapendorf und fuhr durch ein Wäldchen bis Bündorf weiter. Die Laucha führt hier schon wieder ordentlich Wasser, das wohl eher von der Schwarzeiche kommt. Der Zusammenfluss beider Bäche liegt genau hinter der BAB38 vor Milzau. Ich überquerte die L172 und folgte den Radweg weiter Richtung Westen. Vorbei am Angelteich 







_(Radweg in die Ortschaft Milzau)_
zum südlichen Ortsrand von Milzau. Jetzt führte der Schwarzeicheradweg durch eine Streuobstwiese, wo man im Herbst leckere Äpfel ernten kann. Auf Höhe des landwirtschaftlichen Betriebes stieß ich auf den Wiesenweg.



Den folgte ich nach Norden bis Burgstaden. Ab hier folgte ich den Schadendorfer Weg, der in Richtung Norden zur ICE-Trasse führt. Die Trasse wurde überquert. Hier bog ich gleich wieder nach Westen ab und folgte der Baustraße/ICE ca. 200 m nach Westen und bog dann auf einen neu gebauten betonierten Wirtschaftsweg ab 



und fuhr auf diesem Weg nach Norden bis Bad Lauchstädt. Im Ort bog ich auf die Schillerstraße ab und folgte der Straße wieder gen Westen, vorbei am Schwimmbad bis nach Großgräfendorf. Am westlichen Ortsausgang überquerte ich die Laucha, die immer noch kein Wasser führte 



und fuhr auf den Radweg Richtung Schafstädt weiter. 



Kurz vor Schafstädt führt ein asphaltierter Weg nach Norden über die BAB38. Nach der Überquerung war der Weg dann wieder ein unbefestigter 







_(Man ist dabei den Boden für die Aussaht des Sommergetreides vorzubereiten, man will dies schon im Winter machen)_







und der führte mich nach Steuden zum Hühnerhof. Endlich sah ich die vor mir befindlichen Flügel der Windräder nicht mehr linksdrehend. Der Bauernladen des Hühnerhofs wurde angesteuert, 



die Eier und die Nudeln eingepackt und dann retour Richtung Osten auf der alten KAP-Straße nach Osten. 



_(Kraftwerk Schkopau)_
Ich überquerte die L173, die nach Teutschenthal führt und fuhr auf der K2150 weiter nach Osten bis zum südlichen Ortseingang von Holleben. 



_(Der größte Zollstock, äh heißt ja jetzt wohl Gliedermaßstab im Saalekreis)_
Hier bog ich auf die L171 ab und folgte diese dann weiter. Nach wenigen 100 Metern stieß ich auf den Goetheweg, folgte diesen über Hohenweiden, Rattmannsdorf und Korbetha bis zum Haupttor von DOW. Jetzt weiter auf den straßenbegleitenden Radweg zurück nach Merseburg.Fazit: Es war eine angenehme Vormittagstour bei Sonne und zurück bei von vorn rechtsdrehenden Windflügel der Windräder. Nach den Feiertagen war das für mich wie Erholung gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2023)

Hallo,
das Wetter sah ja am heutigen Vormittag nicht so gut aus. Ich hatte ein Zeitfenster von 09:00 bis 12:00 Uhr zur Verfügung. So entschloss ich mich zu einer kleinen Geocacherrunde an Wallendorfer See, Raßnitzer See und Elster durchzuführen. 
Züging es zur Saale, über die Neumarktbrücke und dann auf demRadweg an der B181 Richtung Wallendorf Ortseingang zu fahren.



Ab Ortseingang ging es nach Norden zum Pilgerweg am Südufer des Wallendorfer See.



Heute war ziemlicher betrieb auf der Trasse, es war ja auch Feiertag bei uns. Das haben alle im Landtag in den 90 zigern, als es um die Feiertage ging bei den Protestanten und den Katholiken zu geschlagen.  
Nach einigen 100 Metern Richtung Osten verließ ich den Pilgerweg und fuhr am Ostufer des Wallendorfer See zum Hirschberg.







Dann hoch zum Gipfelkreuz und die Aussicht genossen.



_(Die Türme von Schloss und Dom konnte man gut erkennen)_
Weiter ging es zum Raßnitzer See.



Ab hier folgte ich den Weg Richtung Elsterdamm Südufer.







Auf Höhe der Brücke Oberthau war der Wendepunkt. Jetzt ging es auf den Elsterradweg zurück bis zum Elsterdam Südufer Lochau.







_(Elsterwehr bei Döllnitz)_
Jetzt wird aus dem Elsterdamm der Steinlache Damm.



Auf diesen ging es zurück über Kollenbey und die Saalebrücke der Eisenbahn zum Startpunkt.


----------



## Udo1 (Samstag um 18:18)

Hallo,
der heutige Vormittag war für eine kleine Tour mit Harti recht ansprechend. Das Wetter hat gepasst und wir starteten um 09:30 Uhr zu einer kleinen Tour. Nun nicht uneigennützig, es gab 2 neue Verstecke in der Nähe von Tagewerben zu suchen und zu finden. Der Einstieg in Merseburg war der Pilgerweg, den wir gen Westen folgten. Die Windräder drehten wieder ordentlich links herum, also für die Strecke nach Tagewerben Wind von vorn.
Auf Höhe Beuna bog ich nach Süden ab und wir folgten die L181 bis zum Südfeldsee (Großkaynaer See) NO-Ufer.



Am Ostufer ging es bis zum Strand weiter.



Jetzt folgten wir den Radweg am Ostufer. Für ältere Fahrer ohne Federung nicht mehr zu empfehlen. Die Wurzeln heben den Belag immer stärker an, nicht gut für den Rücken.
Auf Höhe der Beobachtungsstation am Ostufer bog ich nach Osten ab und wir folgten hier einen Wirtschaftsweg ca.400 Meter. Auf der nach Süden führenden alten KAP-Straße ging es nach Süden bis Reichhardswerben zum Gedenkstein an die Schlacht von Roßbach am 5.11.1757.



An die 1500 Toten erinnert das nebenstehende Denkmal.







Wir durchquerten Reichhardswerben am Ostrand bis zum Sportplatz. Hier folgten wir dann einen Wirtschaftsweg weiter nach Süden,







_(Hier suchten wir und fanden ihn _)
suchten in einem kleinen Wäldchen nach einer neuen Durchfahrt. Leider endete der Weg mitten im Wäldchen und wir mussten wieder umkehren. Fuhren dann weiter nach Süden bis zueiner Nebenstraße, auf der wir nach Norden abbogen und bis zur B91 weiter fuhren.
Die B91 wurde nach Osten hin überquert und wir gelangten nach wenigen Kilometern, jetzt mit seitlichen Wind, in Schkortleben an. Weiter auf dem Saaleradweg nach Norden, dann über die Saale nach Kleinkorbetha.



An der Kirche stießen wir auf den östlichen Verlauf des Saaleradweges und folgten diesen bis Bad Dürrenberg.



_(Kirche in Kleinkorbetha, heutige Nutzung Leerstand, ruinöser Zustand)_




Wie man sehen kann ist der Radweg bis Bad Dürrenberg asphaltiert worden.



_(Saaleknick bei Vesta)_



_(Rechte Seite Hang zum Kurpark hoch, linksseitig das Bootshaus)_



_(Borlachturm mit Museum am Saaleufer auf Höhe Saalewehr.)



(Kirche in Kröllwitz)_
In Bad Dürrenberg überquerten wir wieder die Saale und fuhren auf den dortigen Radweg weiter bis Daspig.



Hier befindet sich direkt am Radweg die Waffellounge. Die Waffeln schmecken lecker und die Stammkundschaft kommt sogar von Leipzig hierher.
In Rössen stießen wir wieder auf den Saaleradweg und folgten diesen bis zum Ausgangspunkt unsere heutigen kleinen Geocachertour.



Es hat wieder Spaß gemacht mit Harti bei der wöchentlichen gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (Sonntag um 16:00)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich ja heute Vormittag mit dem Rad starten, aber der Regen machte mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung. So entschl0ss ich mich zu einer kleinen Wandertour, um meine heutigen Schritte ein wenig zu erhöhen.
Es ging in den Auenwald von Luppe und weißer Elster. Start war am westlichen Ortseingang von Maßlau-Haßlau.
Zuvor machte ich noch einen kleinen Stopp in Göhren und besichtigte dort die alte Trafostation, ist jetzt ein Vogelparadies.



Gleich daneben ein schöner sanierter Dorfteich.



Ein weiterer Stopp erfolgte in Dölkau am Schloss.



jetzt aber Start durch den Auenwald zu den letzten zwei Geocache Verstecken.



Die Luppe, leider sehr verunstaltet durch reingestürzte Bäume.



Na bis zum Elsterdamm wollte ich nicht, bog nach 1,5 km nach Westen ab.



Ruhig wars, keine Wanderer zu sehen.



Langsam wurde es warm.



nach guten 4,5 km war ich wieder am Ausgangspunkt angelangt.
Es war ein schöner Spaziergang mit Regen und dann wieder mit keinem Regen im Wechsel.
So nun habe ich endlich alle Buchstaben zusammen, die mich zum Finale führen würden, ja wenn ich das Lösungswort gescrabbelt habe.


----------

